# Is the person above accurately typed?



## bleghc

I know that the forum discourages unsolicited typing, so that's why I created this thread - so people who want can directly hear opinions from other forum members on whether or not they could be mistyped. Not sure if there's another thread like this. Hopefully not... otherwise, all else is self-explanatory.


----------



## Kitty23

Hmm, I don't know you very well, but I definitely think ENFP is a good option for you.


----------



## RaisinKG

from a particular thread, i'd say your a good example of your type.


----------



## compulsiverambler

I believe so. Ti-Fe doesn't like how people bring emotions into face-to-face debates, as you deescribed in another thread. It just wants to enjoy the discussion without introducing the potential for disharmony, which makes it uncomfortable. And inferior Fe isn't going to make you good at or happy to conform, as an Ne user, it's just going to make you prefer the idea of getting on well with everyone even if you don't relate to or like them very much. Fe prefers to keep things at least civil where possible, while Fi is less bothered who knows it is irritated or doesn't like them.


----------



## Wisteria

This is hard. Based on your most recent posts I skimmed through, I am guessing you are a xxTx of some kind. INTP is close or correct I think.


----------



## Darkbloom

@jennalee , yeah, works based on overall vibe 
Edit: could also see ISFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

While I don't know much about you, you do seem to give off that ENFJ vibe.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It would be appear so, but you must first undergo a rigorous process before I can be certain.
This are the threads I've been waiting for. Where are you villains?


----------



## Skeletalz

Seems legit


----------



## bleghc

Are you sure Ne isn't any higher? I'd also guess 7w6 instead of 5. Maybe even a cp6, but I don't see 5. Your Te is definitely there, though. Or maybe that's just inferior Fe I'm seeing, haha... and Se, thinking about it now. 

Yeah, I see some sort of STP from your posts - probably ESTP as odd as it is - and sx/sp.


----------



## Ghostsoul

I don't think I know you well enough, but from what I do know ENFP seems pretty accurate, INFP I think could also fit.


----------



## Parrot

Weird anime avatar...INFP sounds about right


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I always viewed you as an ENTP. Though that would suggest that I have viewed you often.


----------



## Ghostsoul

I am almost 100% INTP is correct.


----------



## Parrot

Already typed you. That'll be $5



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I always viewed you as an ENTP. Though that would suggest that I have viewed you often.


Awww Yoda, of course you have


----------



## Ghostsoul

I could also see ENFP, personally.
But ENTP works too.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ghostsoul said:


> I am almost 100% INTP is correct.


Wrong, I'm probably an ISTJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> Already typed you. That'll be $5
> 
> 
> 
> Awww Yoda, of course you have


Remember, never use celebrity types. We don't condone their actions.


----------



## Parrot

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Remember, never use celebrity types. We don't condone their actions.


Are you talking about celebritytypes.com or just celebrities in general?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> Are you talking about celebritytypes.com or just celebrities in general?


Yes, the website. They are unorthodox.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You come across as totally intp.
My personality type is esfp, but, mysteriously, I turned into "unknown."
Could I be... *gasp*... miss-typed?


----------



## Highway Nights

Probably not. Your profile picture gives you a more sentimental vibe than I would expect from an ESFP, but I don't think you're actually mistyped. 
Could be an ISFP though, I guess.


----------



## Parrot

Um, INFP 



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, the website. They are unorthodox.


They're accurate with the easy ones. It's the people with uncommon Enneagram-MBTI combinations where they suck.


----------



## 5tarrynight

Judging by your profile picture...
Yeah, you seem to fit with it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Just like infjs with fonts and comic sans


Drunk Parrot said:


> Um, INFP
> 
> 
> 
> They're accurate with the easy ones. It's the people with uncommon Enneagram-MBTI combinations where they suck.


Yes I agree they are unorthodox.


----------



## Parrot

ESFFFP



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Just like infjs with fonts and comic sans
> 
> Yes I agree they are unorthodox.


Unfortunately, I think that's the norm. Advanced typology where we take in account MBTI, Enneagram tritype, instinctual variants, gender/cultural roles, and personality disorders is the exception. Most people do not know enough to implement all these factors when typing someone.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> ESFFFP
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I think that's the norm. Advanced typology where we take in account MBTI, Enneagram tritype, instinctual variants, gender/cultural roles, and personality disorders is the exception. Most people do not know enough to implement all these factors when typing someone.


It's one of those dangerous things. If I remember correctly, I'm a LII in socionics which means I'm Ti-Ne, where Ti-Ne means something else.


----------



## 5tarrynight

INTP perhaps?


----------



## NTlazerman

Yeah, you give off the ENFJ vibe.


----------



## Parrot

mikankoneko said:


> INTP perhaps?


ENFJ and cute as a button



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It's one of those dangerous things. If I remember correctly, I'm a LII in socionics which means I'm Ti-Ne, where Ti-Ne means something else.


LII is Ni-Te like an INTJ. Socionics tries to present itself as a completely different system but it isn't. The only difference is introverted labels and their function stack. They also present some interesting ideas about relationships, but the difference between Socionics and MBTI is the same as Burger King and McDonalds. Call them different names, but like Jungian Typology, a burger is a burger.


----------



## 5tarrynight

I like your profile picture!


----------



## Innogen

@mikankoneko
Your posts are generally short, sweet, and straight to the point, which is something I don't usually associate with ENFJs, though it's very possible that you're just feeling awkward because you're new to this forum. In any case, welcome! I hope you warm up to the people here and have a great time on PerC!

As for me, I'm definitely inaccurately typed, so halp meh!


----------



## Ghostsoul

I think INFP suites you well enough, you could be ISFJ as well perhaps?
I'm not sure I know you all that well, however.


----------



## Parrot

Innogen said:


> @mikankoneko
> Your posts are generally short, sweet, and straight to the point, which is something I don't usually associate with ENFJs, though it's very possible that you're just feeling awkward because you're new to this forum. In any case, welcome! I hope you warm up to the people here and have a great time on PerC!
> 
> As for me, I'm definitely inaccurately typed, so halp meh!


Create a "type me" and mention me in it.


----------



## 5tarrynight

Sounds fun!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> ENFJ and cute as a button
> 
> 
> 
> LII is Ni-Te like an INTJ. Socionics tries to present itself as a completely different system but it isn't. The only difference is introverted labels and their function stack. They also present some interesting ideas about relationships, but the difference between Socionics and MBTI is the same as Burger King and McDonalds. Call them different names, but like Jungian Typology, a burger is a burger.


In my experience, there's a high correlation between what functions MBTI people don't like and their socionics "counterparts."
ENTPs tend dislike Fi a lot on the forum and that's precisely the function ENTps are said to find the least solace and coalescing, yes.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Drunk Parrot said:


> Create a "type me" and mention me in it.


 @Innogen 
I can help too if you like!
Although I am a bit 'rusty' I haven't done typing in a while.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

mikankoneko said:


> Sounds fun!


You are well rounded, like an INTP.


----------



## Skeletalz

We meet again



Butterfly Destroyer said:


> Are you sure Ne isn't any higher? I'd also guess 7w6 instead of 5. Maybe even a cp6, but I don't see 5. Your Te is definitely there, though. Or maybe that's just inferior Fe I'm seeing, haha... and Se, thinking about it now.
> 
> Yeah, I see some sort of STP from your posts - probably ESTP as odd as it is - and sx/sp.


ESTP lmao
If only you saw me irl  The only difference between me and all other INTJs™ is that Im not extremely serious and frankly stuck up online, not that Im like that irl as well. Im trying to tune those 2 sides of myself into sync.

* *




Ne - actually I dont feel any intuition at all, it all comes naturally and spontaneously and Ni describes me a lot better than Ne. I guess spiderman here gives off a lot of Pe vibes, combine that with not being nice and youve got a rough sketch of a slightly self aware ESTP

7w6 - Reading the first google result it does feel kind of familiar in some ways but extremely unfamiliar as well. Im not that into enneagram so I havent even bothered to go deeper than "5", it sounds good enough for me. Socionics has much more potential imo

Se - definitely, my use of it meshes really well with its socionics description of an inferior function, that is why I stick to INTJ or INTp or ILI

The reason I dont feel like a TP is that I absolutely hate the Ti point of view and things that are full on Ti framework bullshit such as math. Good luck finding a math lecturer who isnt a Ti or Te dominant. Ti is good as a tool but its not my thing. In addition in socionics terms Ive got Fe polr which doesnt really add up

sp/sx is legit, more sp imo


----------



## peter pettishrooms

100% sexy? ^

Must be INTJ.


----------



## Kitty23

Hmm I'm getting a IXTP vibe.


----------



## Agniete

Kitty23 said:


> Hmm I'm getting a IXTP vibe.


I remember myself thinking at one of your posts about Si that what you wrote can be N function. Can it be that you have stronger Ne than usual?


----------



## Murkury

Clueless said:


> Yes you are definitely an Exfp
> 
> 
> Is this test somewhat reputable?


I wouldn't listen to any test that said you was 100% introverted & intuitive. 

I don't think it would be safe for such a person to leave their house, as they would probably get run over within a week.


----------



## Agniete

Murkury said:


> I wouldn't listen to any test that said you was 100% introverted & intuitive.
> 
> I don't think it would be safe for such a person to leave their house, as they would probably get run over within a week.


Ha ha, maybe they would have a superpower and they would be alright?


----------



## Murkury

Agniete said:


> Ha ha, maybe they would have a superpower and they would be alright?


As long as the superpower is one where, the vehicle gets dented instead of the person! ; )


----------



## Agniete

Maybe they are mystic?


----------



## Murkury

Agniete said:


> Maybe they are mystic?


That could actually work; if the intuition guided the feet away from danger (autopilot)


----------



## Libra Sun

ISTJ seems to suit you well, but I can also see ISFJ for you. @Kitty23

@Agniete I can see INFP or ISFJ, but I'm leaning more towards INFP for you.


----------



## Agniete

soul_searching said:


> ISTJ seems to suit you well, but I can also see ISFJ for you. @Kitty23
> 
> @Agniete I can see INFP or ISFJ, but I'm leaning more towards INFP for you.


Can I ask you how your inferior Ne manifests?


----------



## Libra Sun

Of course.  @Agniete

During stress, everything is a major catastrophe. I feel like I can't breathe and like the world is going to fall out from under me. I'm overwhelmed ridiculously easily, and I can imagine every single worst case scenario for pretty much everything. It's exhausting. I suffer from severe anxiety (which hasn't been treated, yet) so I don't know if that's inferior Ne or from my untreated anxiety disorder. 

I don't know if this is considered inferior Ne, but I'm intrigued by paranormal activity and the unknown... Yet I find it difficult to fully trust in things that I can't see (which is one reason I've never been a religious/spiritual person), I can never simply trust what doesn't have an explanation or concrete evidence... yet I'm drawn to it anyway. I honestly want to believe in the spiritual world, I want to believe there's more to life than our physical reality, but I'm a skeptic.. I haven't experienced anything on this level that doesn't have a more logical or realistic explanation.

Edit: Also, I notice if I react impulsively or attempt to speed things along and take short cuts in my life, nothing turns out right and everything falls apart. I think that's inferior Ne? I'm still learning about the functions.


----------



## Agniete

soul_searching said:


> Of course.
> 
> During stress, everything is a major catastrophe. I feel like I can't breathe and like the world is going to fall out from under me. I'm overwhelmed ridiculously easily, and I can imagine every single worst case scenario for pretty much everything. It's exhausting. I suffer from severe anxiety (which hasn't been treated, yet) so I don't know if that's inferior Ne or from my untreated anxiety disorder.


Hm, I was always interested in how inferior Ne works in others, because if I have it, it is different. I can see what can go wrong or where things can get nasty, but not every damn possibility, I don't even have information to do this. The other day I needed to go to this person to get his signature to my school. The first time I did this, it was not that great. This time I felt on edge all the time. I can not say I imagined what can go wrong, I do not see that my inferior manifests in tangible manner, I was just afraid I have no idea how everything will go, I did not really had a plan or everything put down in its place. I was in abstract fear that I don't know how this will be. This day I needed to go to bank, and it happened again. But the thing is, I can beat this stressful fear. I let my anger take control over me and lead with it. I become angry, nasty and I tell myself that I do not care how this will end, that I will sort it out later if something will be wrong. 

I know I turned out everything on myself, even when I hate when people do this in threads. So let's turn everything I said back as an answer to you. Do you think you experience something like this? Is it similar?



> I don't know if this is considered inferior Ne, but I'm intrigued by paranormal activity and the unknown... Yet I find it difficult to fully trust in things that I can't see (which is one reason I've never been a religious/spiritual person), I can never simply trust what doesn't have an explanation or concrete evidence... yet I'm drawn to it anyway. I honestly want to believe in the spiritual world, I want to believe there's more to life than our physical reality, but I'm a skeptic.. I haven't experienced anything on this level that doesn't have a more logical or realistic explanation.


Well, as much as I know this is more inferior Ni. But with this you are not alone.

* *




I am interested in magick, witchcraft and energy, but I am afraid to get into the things I don't know, maybe I would fu** up my life with some universal magickal rule I did not see or knowed, or start to see ghosts or spirits that woul scare the shi** out of me, so as much as I am interested, I am scared too.


Yeah, somewhere deep down I too want to believe there is more in this life, some universal life truth, some rule, some mystical side of life with purpose and all of those stuff, but I can't because what, if I will believe in this, and life still hits me with the best it got? I still see life as a chaos, everybody does what it wants, and sometimes bad things happen, and it can happen to me, and yes, I can learn from it, but you will never know. I don't know where we can draw a line between what people create for their lives and want to see in the mystical realm, and what is objectively true and is a rule we can not break without consequences.

Getting back to this thread, at least from what you have written here, you are decent ISFJ, but could also see a Te using type.

And I am sorry to hear you have severe anxiety's, I don't think I know what it is like and what to say. I hope it will end up in your favour.


----------



## Mair

What do you say guys? I had trouble typing myself.


----------



## RaisinKG

You seem like an INTP from what I've seen.


----------



## bleghc

@Agniete Think so, INTP as an easy alternative. I can certainly sense the Fe and Ti in you. Maybe 9w1 > 5w6 > 2w1 so/sp Enneagram, though I'm unsure of what order. (Unorthodox for a supposed INTP as well, but you type as an ISFJ.)
@flourineYes, you are. Any thoughts on your Enneagram type?


----------



## Agniete

@Butterfly Destroyer Well, I didn't really coinsidered INTP, but had a thought about ENTP, because my Ti is not that strong, and my Fe seems more like a tertiary. I use it's charm when I need to have something. I still don't really know if I use more Ne or Si. And inferior function - have no idea, Ne does not really sound like me.

I definitely see Ne for you.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

@Butterfly Destroyer

I think ENFP fits you well, if not, ENFJ still seems to be a good alternative XD

@flourine

INTP seems to be a good enough fit for you. I'm not an expert in this, but I can agree with Buttlerfly on your enneatype, I think it's either 9w8 or 7w6.

@Agniete

I think ISFJ fits you well too.

I believe that I'm correctly typed, but if someone disagrees with me, feel free to post it. I also would like to have some input on my enneagram tritype, if it's possible.


----------



## RaisinKG

I'm split between being a 9 or a 7 as my dominant tritype. I possess elements of both, obviously (Fun-loving adventureness of a 7, peace lovingness of a 9)


----------



## Lelu

@ghostfire01 You struck me as a Ti and Ne user when we first talked. I see reason to support this. 

Someone else below me can post on the Enneagram Tritype for you if necessary, I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## bleghc

@Lelu You are. 2w1 > 5w6 > 8w9 so/sp in Enneagram maybe. Putting it in as reference if you ever decide you want to familiarize yourself with Enneagram. 
@ghostfire01 I would say your tritype is accurate - I especially agree with your core (9w8). Not sure about instinctual variants, though I can definitely say that you don't _seem_ like an sx dom.

*EDIT*: Though, I admittedly believed you were INFJ at first glance.


----------



## Kitty23

I believe you are accurately typed. The more postings I see of yours the more Ne I see.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Kitty23 said:


> .


Definitely ISxJ, based on your replies to me in the Guess My Type forum. I haven't seen enough evidence one way or the other to have an opinion about your Judging preference.



Agniete said:


> @Butterfly Destroyer Well, I didn't really coinsidered INTP, but had a thought about ENTP, because my Ti is not that strong, and my Fe seems more like a tertiary. I use it's charm when I need to have something. I still don't really know if I use more Ne or Si. And inferior function - have no idea, Ne does not really sound like me.


Is there any reason you haven't mentioned Ni? If you know you relate to Fe-Ti, and are an introvert, and being unable to predict an outcome automatically causes you anxiety, and Ne and Si are so weak you can't tell which you prefer to the other, then INFJ is the only option that seems plausible to me.


----------



## RaisinKG

I think my enneagram tritype goes:

9w1-7w6-3w4 sp/sx

Also, a couple of people have recently typed me as INTJ in the "write 5 things bout yourself and type the above guy"


----------



## Agniete

compulsiverambler said:


> Definitely ISxJ, based on your replies to me in the Guess My Type forum. I haven't seen enough evidence one way or the other to have an opinion about your Judging preference.
> 
> 
> Is there any reason you haven't mentioned Ni? If you know you relate to Fe-Ti, and are an introvert, and being unable to predict an outcome automatically causes you anxiety, and Ne and Si are so weak you can't tell which you prefer to the other, then INFJ is the only option that seems plausible to me.


Ha ha, I am a bit scared to even consider Ni domination. I've been thinking, but it seems that it still more falls into Ne -Si, even if I do not see myself in Ne inferior, but higher Si kinda falls somewhere in line. To be honest, I feel stronger for Ne - Si, and do not know what judging functions play their role. Anyway, thanks for response.

Yeah, I think you are typed accurately.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> I think my enneagram tritype goes:
> 
> 9w1-7w6-3w4 sp/sx
> 
> Also, a couple of people have recently typed me as INTJ in the "write 5 things bout yourself and type the above guy"


Your enneagram tritype seems accurate, but have you thought about having 4w5 or 4w3 instead of 3w4?. And lol, you don't look like an INTJ at all, your Ne is too strong for this XD


----------



## RaisinKG

Type 3 explains why I sometimes want to be in the spotlight, and why I can at times be a showoff. It also makes sense considering 3 is the growth for 9.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Agniete said:


> Ha ha, I am a bit scared to even consider Ni domination. I've been thinking, but it seems that it still more falls into Ne -Si, even if I do not see myself in Ne inferior, but higher Si kinda falls somewhere in line. To be honest, I feel stronger for Ne - Si, and do not know what judging functions play their role.


I see you're generation Z, which means you're probably too young for your tertiary or inferior functions to have taken on their roles distinctively yet. I suggest you forget about them for now and just think about what your two most relied-upon functions seem to be.



Agniete said:


> Yeah, I think you are typed accurately.



Cool. :happy: Is that based on overall vibe, or things I've said?


----------



## Shadow Tag

@compulsiverambler

INTP seems to be fine based on the posts I've seen from you. :]


----------



## RaisinKG

Ariel gives me an ESFP vibe.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

@flourine
I think so. I can see the Ti/Ne


----------



## Grandalf

Profile pic = x n t p


----------



## Prada

Unknown Personality seems just about right.


----------



## Grandalf

How efficient...


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

lol


----------



## Lelu

Grandalf said:


> How efficient...


Prada is right, you're a difficult read.

I think you might be ISTP. I can see Ti at play. Some threads I saw you in, you seem to tend to bring your thought process back internally. You're very practical and concrete as well in application. I can see an ISTP function stack.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

@Grandalf

I can agree with @Lelu, btw. In fact, I was about to say this, but you do come off as some kind of Ti-user.


----------



## RaisinKG

that character looks like an INTJ.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> that character looks like an INTJ.


I think this goes beyond the purpose of this thread, but he indeed does, I believe he's an INFJ, however. I've already said everything I wanted regarding your type, so I won't repeat myself here XD


----------



## Skeletalz

Whats with this intp party in here


----------



## RaisinKG

I think @Skeletalz might be a secret INTP


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Skeletalz said:


> Whats with this intp party in here


As @flourine said, you may be one of us, so you're also invited.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

So does an "INTP party" involve these?


----------



## Kitty23

> I remember myself thinking at one of your posts about Si that what you wrote can be N function. Can it be that you have stronger Ne than usual?


My Ne tells me it's possible. Do I come off like I have stronger Ne to you?
@acidicwithpanic I think so far you are accurately typed. But sometimes I can get some ENFP vibes from you too though.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Kitty23 said:


> My Ne tells me it's possible. Do I come off like I have stronger Ne to you?
> @acidicwithpanic I think so far you are accurately typed. But sometimes I can get some ENFP vibes from you too though.


Interesting. I guess I really do come off as an NP to most people on here. Perhaps it's because I don't appear to take things seriously online? 

I haven't read enough of your posts to accurately determine your type sadly.


----------



## sudo

Based on what little I've seen you seem to be of the intellectual variety.

INTx or INtx


----------



## Kitty23

@acidicwithpanic 



> Interesting. I guess I really do come off as an NP to most people on here. Perhaps it's because I don't appear to take things seriously online?


For me, sort of but not in a non-responsible way. Like a fun, quirky, NP vibe. For example, your avatar picture, the picture/s, etc. I think your wording too doesn't have that typical "dryness" of an INTJ either. 



> I haven't read enough of your posts to accurately determine your type sadly.


Darn.
@sudo 
That avatar picture is giving me ISFP vibes with some type 4 in there. Have you thought ISFP for you before?


----------



## sudo

Yes I have. I might be an ISFP or ISFJ.

Or maybe an ISTJ.


----------



## Lelu

sudo said:


> Yes I have. I might be an ISFP or ISFJ.
> 
> Or maybe an ISTJ.


No to ISFJ / ISTJ. I'm going with INFP.


----------



## sudo

Lelu said:


> No to ISFJ / ISTJ. I'm going with INFP.



Really? What makes you say that?


----------



## MisterPerfect

I wrote something like this before and people still kept saying they thought I was an INTJ 

The other types people guess I might be most is 

ENTP, INFJ, INTP 

*The above person and I can only do this based on profile information since I dont know them well enough INTJ/INTP *


----------



## sudo

@Kitty23 - I am curious why the avatar gives off an ISFP vibe?

What vibe did my previous avatar give off?


@MisterPerfect - you are hard to type, but I enjoy some of your threads. I don't know what type you are.


----------



## MisterPerfect

sudo said:


> @Kitty23 - I am curious why the avatar gives off an ISFP vibe?
> 
> What vibe did my previous avatar give off?
> 
> 
> @MisterPerfect - you are hard to type, but I enjoy some of your threads. I don't know what type you are.


How am I hard to type?


----------



## sudo

MisterPerfect said:


> How am I hard to type?


I suck at typing.

I mean that two ways. I suck at typing people's personality, and I suck at typing words on a keyboard.


----------



## MisterPerfect

sudo said:


> I suck at typing.
> 
> I mean that two ways. I suck at typing people's personality, and I suck at typing words on a keyboard.


But I put so much information on my profile XD thought you would at least get a feel for my personality.

My Picture shows Confidence and Ego 

My Name shows I am a perfectionist 

My about me says that I am challenging people to figure me out but has problems expressing myself to others on my own 

It also shows I think I am clever for having all the answers no one else can find 

There is also a flare of whimsy in the pictures I use as Avatar and profile picture


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

@Lelu is definitely some badass INTJ.
@sudo by overall vibe, I think you're an ISFP.
@MisterPerfect is some sort of kuudere/yandere (kuuyandere?) INTJ.

(I'm sleepy, sorry)


----------



## sudo

ghostfire01 said:


> @Lelu is definitely some badass INTJ.
> @sudo by overall vibe, I think you're an ISFP.
> @MisterPerfect is some sort of kuudere/yandere (kuuyandere?) INTJ.
> 
> (I'm sleepy, sorry)



Thanks! I will do research on this ISFP personality type.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

sudo said:


> Thanks! I will do research on this ISFP personality type.


You're welcome, but don't take my guess seriously, your opinion is what matters the most when typing yourself.


----------



## sudo

I relate to the some of the description but I have pretty low Se. 

I use way more Si.


----------



## sudo

I'm just wondering how a member who I think typed me an INTJ changed to ISFP based on an avatar switch?


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

MisterPerfect said:


> But I put so much information on my profile XD thought you would at least get a feel for my personality.
> 
> My Picture shows Confidence and Ego
> 
> My Name shows I am a perfectionist
> 
> My about me says that I am challenging people to figure me out but has problems expressing myself to others on my own
> 
> It also shows I think I am clever for having all the answers no one else can find
> 
> There is also a flare of whimsy in the pictures I use as Avatar and profile picture


So I think I was right by saying you're pretty aware of the image you give off to people... Very clever, I think.


----------



## Lelu

sudo said:


> Really? What makes you say that?


I'm not seeing any reason to think Si dom whatsoever. I think you are F type with a judging function in the lead, and you are decently expressive in your writing style, but it isn't quite Fe. I think Fi is a reasonable lead possibility. 

Actually, I may have been incorrect after reviewing more posts on INFP. ISFP may actually be more likely, with Se as the second function. It actually makes more sense than Ne second function, as you seem far more "in tune" with the here and now, and acting within it.

Edit: It seems your recent post claims to use far more Si. Me reading into posts will get nowhere in that case. Perhaps try a questionnaire and tag @Kitty23 as she usually is extremely helpful in helping others type.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJs can be perfectionist too


----------



## Skeletalz

MisterPerfect said:


> I dont know what type, but seems a majority of posts are just meant to troll others and troll posts.
> 
> The Meme picture seems fitting because of that.


Thats your point of view, if you think Im trolling then feel free to report any of my 1000 posts lol
INTP once again, the random "what if" threads are a pretty good refrence for me, this place should feel like home


----------



## compulsiverambler

Spiderman gives a strong ISTP impression, but that doesn't mean you're mistyped; I love Se-dom characters and I'm clearly not Se-dom myself, I just have a bit of type envy.


----------



## bleghc

Interesting - I think you are, yes. Not sure of your instinctual variant pair thought I'd definitely agree with you not being an sx dom. I definitely see you as an introvert, also sensing some Ji. But if you do have it as dominant, Ti. If not, tertiary because I can't see you as an extrovert either. Alternative would be INFJ but I do see you as typed correctly, yeah.


----------



## Grandalf

You seem accurately typed. Let see anyone guess mine.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Isfp


----------



## Grandalf

MisterPerfect said:


> Isfp


why? BTW I can't type. Too many mixed signals


----------



## DOGSOUP

No I'm gonna say ESFJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Accurate. Good job m89.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Accurate. Good job m89.


You were supposed to comment my type as well 

I know you are INTP, so what's all the fun in that then


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

DOGSOUP said:


> You were supposed to comment my type as well
> 
> I know you are INTP, so what's all the fun in that then


Don't tell me to fulfill your desires. This is my platform for entertainment.


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes
Edit: unless it's @DOGSOUP 's turn , I think I'm getting ISTP, for some reason)


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

You seem to be correctly typed. 

Hello. I've mistyped several times (as INTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, INTP, and ENFP). ESTP seems to fit me the best.


----------



## Darkbloom

A Temperamental Flutist said:


> Hello. I've mistyped several times (as INTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, INTP, and ENFP). ESTP seems to fit me the best.


You are supposed to tell me whether I'm correctly typed


----------



## Miss Bingley

Moderately Nefarious said:


> You are supposed to tell me whether I'm correctly typed


By just briefly browsing through some of your posts in more popular forums, I can see Fe-dom, so ENFJ seems pretty accurate


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

obviously


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Someone on another thread said you weren't, but I'd wager that you are.


----------



## Quernus

You are an INFP? I mean, I can see it. Certainly there seems to be Fi. I would have probably guessed INTJ though.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Isfj.


----------



## Convex

I'm thinking Ne lead, from your posts.


----------



## bleghc

I've seen previous posts from you - struggling between INTJ and ISTP. You have a very blunt disposition and/or way of handling situations, which I could easily associate with either high Te or inferior Fe. One or the either but from intuition, would go with INTJ because you strike me as somewhat more serious. Plus, there's that avatar choice. Would also go with 5w6 > 1w9 > 3w2 sp/sx in Enneagram. Subtype of Te in Socionics.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

Butterfly Destroyer said:


> I've seen previous posts from you - struggling between INTJ and ISTP. You have a very blunt disposition and/or way of handling situations, which I could easily associate with either high Te or inferior Fe. One or the either but from intuition, would go with INTJ because you strike me as somewhat more serious. Plus, there's that avatar choice. Would also go with 5w6 > 1w9 > 3w2 sp/sx in Enneagram. Subtype of Te in Socionics.


ENFP to a T.


----------



## Schizoid

Yes I think so.

Definitely an extrovert and a Ti user, but probably ESTP > ENTP because I haven't seen much Ne in you whether it's your posts on this forum or even your blog


----------



## shoot4thestars

hm, I'm going to take a crack at this.

I say definite INFJ, judging by a few of your posts.
I'm also 9w1


----------



## Morfy

You seem too gay to be an INFJ
- ENFP fo sho


----------



## The red spirit

No, I think you are ISFP.
Fi and Se.

Don't ask me about enneagram. I don't know much.


----------



## DOGSOUP

I think ISFP is about right for you, yes.


----------



## shoot4thestars

Morfinyon said:


> You seem too gay to be an INFJ
> - ENFP fo sho


Yeah, I figured I may give off an ENFP vibe. I'm definitely not ENFP or an extrovert though.

If you mean cheerful, then sure that's accurate, I'd say I'm a pretty positive person.


^Above person- I can see ENFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

what type? I can't really see myself as anything other than an xNxP, with INTP being most likely.

Above guy / girl: Girl looking out of window, definitely INFJ she is.


----------



## Inveniet

Seems legit on surface inspection


----------



## RaisinKG

Medieval = SJ because traditions lol
Castle = Introvert because hiding inside shy castle of shydom
Gray = Thinker because gray

ISTJ confirmed!


----------



## Amelia

I don't know you well enough, but you seem to represent your type.


----------



## candycane75

@Amelia, From what little I know of you, yes I can see INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

sig looks ENFP to me!


----------



## Felipe

maybe ISTP


----------



## RaisinKG

What makes you think Se-Ni? @Felipe


----------



## Max

Skeletalz said:


> I've noticed that weak Se people tend to have perfect grammar and punctuation all the time.


I swear, that's me all over.


----------



## Felipe

flourine said:


> What makes you think Se-Ni? @Felipe


Se-Ni tend to show off a bit more sure of themselves. You typing people here: "definetly INFJ" or "ISTJ, confirmed!", "infj, obviously!", etc. Maybe you're just kidding, but still...


----------



## RaisinKG

It's sarcasm, since who would actually take those kinds of typings seriously?


----------



## Plumedoux

@Kitty23 I think ISTJ is right with a very apparent Fi hidden agenda :laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

Pigs are very INFP creatures.


----------



## Retsu

Anime? Clear INTP.

Heehee.


----------



## JTHearts

idk it looks very colorful maybe INTJ?


----------



## shameless

JTHearts said:


> idk it looks very colorful maybe INTJ?


Yes now I think he is


----------



## Prada

I don't really know you so I don't see any reason to doubt your type.


----------



## Retsu

Prada said:


> I don't really know you so I don't see any reason to doubt your type.


All checks out until Hufflepuff. Even SLE


----------



## MisterPerfect

Yes


----------



## Lady D

Style + anime = INTJ is probable.

SO WHAT ABOUT ME???!!! I WANNA KNOW! :shocked:


----------



## Retsu

Lady D said:


> Style + anime = INTJ is probable.
> 
> SO WHAT ABOUT ME???!!! I WANNA KNOW! :shocked:


I dunno... INTP wouldn't support freedom of speech for the stupid

Hey your type combo is weird like mine! We're so contradictory :'(


----------



## RaisinKG

Is being obsessed about anime an INxx stereotype now?


----------



## Retsu

flourine said:


> Is being obsessed about anime an INxx stereotype now?


It has always been.

Though to be fair i love Digimon.


----------



## RaisinKG

Anyhow, why'd you change from ESTJ to ISFJ?


----------



## Retsu

flourine said:


> Anyhow, why'd you change from ESTJ to ISFJ?


ESTJ is who i needed and wanted to be but ISFJ is who i am unfortunately... Not unfortunately as in it's a crap type but just not suited to my aspirations


----------



## Ardielley

I could believe ISFJ from what I've seen. You definitely seem like a feeling type over a thinking type at least, and all the times you've changed types could possibly indicate Fe/Ne.


----------



## Lady D

Retsu said:


> I dunno... INTP wouldn't support freedom of speech for the stupid
> 
> Hey your type combo is weird like mine! We're so contradictory :'(


Sure, that is! I've "been" at least almost every XNXP combo I can imagine. Cognitive-wise I'm pretty unhealthy lol. Well this is what I've come upo with until I know better, lol 

I know this ISFJ classmate who talks like you do :wink:


----------



## RaisinKG

mascot in that picture is secret INTP confirmed


----------



## jjcu

Yes, intp sounds right.


----------



## Max

Hmmm IxTx? I suck at visual typing lol

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think of ISTP when I witness your flow


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Avatar and signature strikes me as ESTP.

Grandmaster Yoda, as I said before I can see some ENFP on you.


----------



## Diavolo

Of course ! Accurately typed you are


----------



## Max

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think of ISTP when I witness your flow


Interesting.


Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> Avatar and signature strikes me as ESTP.
> 
> Grandmaster Yoda, as I said before I can see some ENFP on you.


Anither xSTP guess D: xD


Another said:


> Of course ! Accurately typed you are


Hm, are you xSTP?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Aye, but ENFP. I have no Fi to imagine.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes because yoda is INTP


----------



## Max

enxp

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

"Unknown" seems pretty accurate XD


----------



## Max

lol y?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agniete

If seriously, guessing ISTP, if from funny place, maybe ENFP.


----------



## Max

Agniete said:


> If seriously, guessing ISTP, if from funny place, maybe ENFP.


Define funny place? LOL

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agniete

RicoGuy said:


> Define funny place? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Ha, I thought someone will ask to explain. I just had no words at this point of time to say what I mean. Let's say if I would try to really seriously come with 2 plus 2 I would say this, but if I would see you in a merry way, as a person having fun, I would say this. Yeah, LOL, I agree.


----------



## Max

Agniete said:


> Ha, I thought someone will ask to explain. I just had no words at this point of time to say what I mean. Let's say if I would try to really seriously come with 2 plus 2 I would say this, but if I would see you in a merry way, as a person having fun, I would say this. Yeah, LOL, I agree.


Oh? I guess I have never actually considered enfp as a serious typing for me, and wondered about stuff.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agniete

RicoGuy said:


> Oh? I guess I have never actually considered enfp as a serious typing for me, and wondered about stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Hey, maybe it is not the most appropriate place to ask, but I have a question.

Did you ever felt, considering or thinking that you might be this or that type, that the type and functions shows only your weakness, and in some way makes you feel inferior? Just from personal perspective, I am curious.


----------



## Max

Agniete said:


> Hey, maybe it is not the most appropriate place to ask, but I have a question.
> 
> Did you ever felt, considering or thinking that you might be this or that type, that the type and functions shows only your weakness, and in some way makes you feel inferior? Just from personal perspective, I am curious.


Hm... it depends on what you mean. 
Like inferior function?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit

Probably yes


----------



## Agniete

RicoGuy said:


> Hm... it depends on what you mean.
> Like inferior function?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


No, like you consider yourself this type or these cognitive function, but the things that leads you to those conclusions are the things you are weak in, immature with. Ok, let's get a bit personal. I consider myself more a Si type than any other, and would not really let myself think about something other because I want to be objective about myself, but everything that leads me to Si are what I can do ruled by Si, but it... It does not come as inferior, but as a really fussy and irritable boss, that stops you from living. I do not know how to say it without more personal things. I will think, maybe I will find a way.


----------



## The red spirit

Too hard to say
@Agniete another lithuanian here


----------



## Max

Agniete said:


> No, like you consider yourself this type or these cognitive function, but the things that leads you to those conclusions are the things you are weak in, immature with. Ok, let's get a bit personal. I consider myself more a Si type than any other, and would not really let myself think about something other because I want to be objective about myself, but everything that leads me to Si are what I can do ruled by Si, but it... It does not come as inferior, but as a really fussy and irritable boss, that stops you from living. I do not know how to say it without more personal things. I will think, maybe I will find a way.


I guess I have considered myself weak in Ne and Fi, but I would say I use a fair amount of it, based upon my own research. I guess another problem is being immersed in your dom/aux function, and not seeing how it processes outside your own understanding if that makes sense.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agniete

The red spirit said:


> Too hard to say
> @Agniete another lithuanian here


Hello there. Now I know three of us :joyous:


----------



## RaisinKG

mystic INFJness is mystic


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes you are definitely typed accurately


----------



## Ominously

Although I don't know you very well (though I have seen you in one forum), I think you fit your type pretty well. You seem like a person who is full of ideas. 

(The person below me might have a hard time lol.)


----------



## RaisinKG

from your previous typings, yeah

Wonder why liking anime is an INxx stereotype.


----------



## ai.tran.75

From what I see in this forum- very much intp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumedoux

Ominously said:


> Although I don't know you very well (though I have seen you in one forum), I think you fit your type pretty well. You seem like a person who is full of ideas.
> 
> (The person below me might have a hard time lol.)


I'll try :3 I don't know you but by "the person below me might have a hard time" I deduced you are either a Fe dom or aux. And by your signature I see Ni by your way your imply that the only image we have and count is what other perceive us. 
So I would say XNFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

INFPs like to say ":3" because historically INFPs like cats, and pigs too.


----------



## Plumedoux

flourine said:


> INFPs like to say ":3" because historically INFPs like cats, and pigs too.


WTF ?! lol where do you see pigs ?


----------



## Ominously

Sigh... typical Ne lol.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Yep, I think so.


----------



## Simpson17866

Mistyped. The "G" is supposed to be capitalized


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Yes, but could be Ne dom as well.


----------



## RaisinKG

it's a fact, INFPs are pig enthusiasts. Your avatar gives it all. Plus, INFPs love resting on mountaintops. Because Fi says so. @Plumedoux


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

@Dental Floss Tycoon

I still can see ISTP for you, but INTJ seems more fitting.


----------



## Silent Theory

@ghostfire01 intp seems about right from what I've read of your posts.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Yeah, you have a very INFJ 5w6 signature.


----------



## RaisinKG

Tetsuo is INFP so yea


----------



## Ominously

I think you could also fit ENTP because your Ne is strong, but overall you're an INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You have a picture of one of those eastern cartoons, it cannot be far off.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Grandmaster Yoda he is.
Surely correct his type must be.


----------



## Lakigigar

Grandmaster Yoda indeed INTP.

I don't know Dogsoup well enough to type him. Don't know if others see me as an INFP. Or could it be INTP (or another dark horse (what I actually doubt). Don't afraid to say what you think by the way.


----------



## idunnolol

Lakigigar said:


> Grandmaster Yoda indeed INTP.
> 
> I don't know Dogsoup well enough to type him. Don't know if others see me as an INFP. Or could it be INTP (or another dark horse (what I actually doubt). Don't afraid to say what you think by the way.


I get an INFP vibe from you.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Yup


----------



## Ominously

I've seen in another thread that you could be a ISFP, but I _think_ you fit your type well.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lakigigar said:


> Grandmaster Yoda indeed INTP.
> 
> I don't know Dogsoup well enough to type him. Don't know if others see me as an INFP. Or could it be INTP (or another dark horse (what I actually doubt). Don't afraid to say what you think by the way.


What makes you so certain? Between my unusual tendency toward narcissism and antisocial behavior. How do you know I am not an INTP?


----------



## Sava Saevus

I disagree. Grandmaster Yoda should not be typed as INTP.

All he needs a giant: Ne + Ti over his name. Maybe in green.


----------



## Lakigigar

Ominously said:


> I've seen in another thread that you could be a ISFP, but I _think_ you fit your type well.


Do you remember which topic, because i think i didn't read that comment.


----------



## Ominously

Oh, sorry I wasn't directing that towards you. I meant to say that @MisterPerfect


----------



## Lakigigar

Ominously said:


> Oh, sorry I wasn't directing that towards you. I meant to say that @MisterPerfect


Okay no problem. But i thought it was unlikely that it was directed towards him (because he is an INTJ and you said that he could be ISFP).


----------



## Diavolo

Yep I guess that's right lol


----------



## Retsu

Couldn't say for sure but that avatar has the ISTP locks.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfp


----------



## Ominously

( @Retsu I REALLY LOVE YOUR AVATAR; it's so pretty :0)

@Grandmaster Yoda I think you fit your type for sure.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Absolutely not. They're an INFP


----------



## Ominously

@November Are you talking to me or someone else...?)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Ominously said:


> @November Are you talking to me or someone else...?)


Well, since the thread is about the person above and you're above my post so yeah....


----------



## Ominously

November said:


> Well, since the thread is about the person above and you're above my post so yeah....


Oh okay. (Kind of curious what makes you think that though.)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Ominously said:


> Oh okay. (Kind of curious what makes you think that though.)


your enneagram along with your avatar


----------



## Ominously

Objection! The characters in my avatar is ACTUALLY an INFJ and... my enneagram is wrong in my signature... I just noticed that. >-< (Unless you are looking at the blue book icon.) @November


----------



## zombiefishy

I think so?


----------



## RaisinKG

Im going to switch myself to unknown for a bit so it's harder to type me 

Above: Looks like an ENTP froggy.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Based solely off your avatar, I think ENFP works pretty well.
I could also go with ESFJ and ENFJ.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yep, looks accurate.


----------



## Retsu

You're one arty ESTP. I like that.


----------



## ae1905

let's see, today is monday so, yeah, esfj is her monday type


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I thought you were every type. While not completely incorrect, it is 15/16ths incorrect.


----------



## Xyte

Quite the imaginative INTP


----------



## Ominously

(such a cute cat...)

IxFP usually like cute things, I think... yeah, your type is accurate


----------



## Ghostsoul

I don't think we have met, but 'hardcore shipper' along with the Undertale reference, seems to tell me INFP.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Retsu said:


> You're one arty ESTP. I like that.


<--- 3 years of Art and 1 in photography. Interesting you picked up on that. Creating things from a blank canvas is something I have strayed from. It was a good outlet.


----------



## Silent Theory

@Ghostsoul I think perhaps ISFP would be more accurate.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

An isolated tree of life? Perhaps you are the first accurate type in some time.


----------



## 5tarrynight

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are deceptive like an ENFP, MISTYPED.


Lol it's weird though because I'm not entirely sure whether I'm an ENFJ or an ENFP. The percentage of judging and perceiving are about the same for me.


----------



## Prada

mikankoneko said:


> Lol it's weird though because I'm not entirely sure whether I'm an ENFJ or an ENFP. The percentage of judging and perceiving are about the same for me.


You are probably an ENFJ because there were no sparkles or portals to different universes in that post.


----------



## Retsu

Prada said:


> You are probably an ENFJ because there were no sparkles or portals to different universes in that post.


Sparkle sparkle look I'm a real ENFJ please notice me &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Prada

Retsu said:


> Sparkle sparkle look I'm a real ENFJ please notice me ��


Hm... looks like an ENFP. :tongue:


----------



## Retsu

Prada said:


> Hm... looks like an ENFP. :tongue:


Shit, forgot the time portal.


----------



## RaisinKG

notice me senpai


----------



## Retsu

flourine said:


> notice me senpai


Mistyped 0/10 u will never be my kohai


----------



## RaisinKG

also, i'm not infp like my sig says. thats just towards one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Retsu

Didn't even look to be honest  was going off of unknown.

Esfj for me?


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> Didn't even look to be honest  was going off of unknown.
> 
> Esfj for me?


xSFJ at least. You're definitely a strong Si user, and I can see decent hints of Fe in you. 
I actually agree with ESE-Si for socionics, though. That makes sense, not sure about MBTI though.
(Yes, I am alive!)


----------



## INFJenNiFer

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> xSFJ at least. You're definitely a strong Si user, and I can see decent hints of Fe in you.
> I actually agree with ESE-Si for socionics, though. That makes sense, not sure about MBTI though.
> (Yes, I am alive!)


I obviously haven't read any posts from you, but from the username, avatar, and signature, you seem more of an ENxP. Don't really take this information, though, because it's just telling from pictures, not from conversations.


----------



## Max

INFJennifer said:


> I obviously haven't read any posts from you, but from the username, avatar, and signature, you seem more of an ENxP. Don't really take this information, though, because it's just telling from pictures, not from conversations.












Yeah, I know. 

I don't want a 'deep name'. If I did, I'd cal myself 'Holes' 

And yes, INFJennifer, your seem INFx, at least


----------



## compulsiverambler

All the ENFJs I've known have been lovely. Very warm and accepting of all different kinds of people. I don't know if they're actually more caring than the average person or they just they just *show* that they care more easily.

A tad prone to wooly thinking compared to the similar ESFJs and INFJs, but that doesn't dent the rewards of long converdations with them enoigh to put me off of having them.


----------



## Retsu

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> xSFJ at least. You're definitely a strong Si user, and I can see decent hints of Fe in you.
> I actually agree with ESE-Si for socionics, though. That makes sense, not sure about MBTI though.
> (Yes, I am alive!)


How long has it BEEN??? 
ENFJ? Oooh. Let's talk Fe.


----------



## Retsu

compulsiverambler said:


> All the ENFJs I've known have been lovely. Very warm and accepting of all different kinds of people. I don't know if they're actually more caring than the average person or they just they just *show* that they care more easily.
> 
> A tad prone to wooly thinking compared to the similar ESFJs and INFJs, but that doesn't dent the rewards of long converdations with them enoigh to put me off of having them.


Wait wait wait
You compared ESFJs favourably to ENFJs?? Ohmy pls!!!!!
Mistyped, no INTP would do such a thing


----------



## The red spirit

Probably yes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Spirits, yes the forefront of sensory types.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Retsu said:


> Wait wait wait
> You compared ESFJs favourably to ENFJs?? Ohmy pls!!!!!
> Mistyped, no INTP would do such a thing


Haha, just noticed I wasn't even in the right thread, I thought this was 'How do you get on with the type above you' - which surely is evidence for NP, at least. 

I probably enjoy talking to ENFJs more overall, but one thing ESFJs have over them is they don't say things that hurt my brain to hear but which I can't challenge without feeling like a dick, e.g. "what's important is finding out what's *true for you*". What does that even mean?! Lol.


----------



## Max

**



compulsiverambler said:


> *A tad prone to wooly thinking*














Retsu said:


> How long has it BEEN???
> ENFJ? Oooh. Let's talk Fe.


Years? Months? Weeks?

Ok, let's talk Fe:

*Fe*elings, *Fe*ars, *Fe*tishes. 

 



compulsiverambler said:


> I probably enjoy talking to ENFJs more overall, but one thing ESFJs have over them is they don't say things that hurt my brain to hear but which I can't challenge without feeling like a dick, e.g. "what's important is finding out what's *true for you*". What does that even mean?! Lol.


Finding out what's true for you basically means finding out what works for you, what you want to do and what you feel the 'real truth' in doing. Basically, "What do you want to be in life?" And that's what's important  Making things work for you. Don't worry about what others think, because they aren't important in the final decision of your own happiness and well-being. Only you can make yourself truly happy by being what you want to be. Yes, you can ask for advice and comfort, but you are the one who has the final say


----------



## DOGSOUP

Every one of you seem accurately typed based on the exhange I just witnessed  I love you guys.


----------



## Retsu

DOGSOUP said:


> Every one of you seem accurately typed based on the exhange I just witnessed  I love you guys.


Shit i gave my Si away with How long has it been, didn't i ;(


----------



## giraffegator

@DOGSOUP definitely nfj, could see I or e. @Retsu, esfj seems right.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Lol. Nope.


----------



## giraffegator

Best guess? Also, istp or estp?


----------



## compulsiverambler

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Years? Months? Weeks?
> 
> Ok, let's talk Fe:
> 
> *Fe*elings, *Fe*ars, *Fe*tishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding out what's true for you basically means finding out what works for you, what you want to do and what you feel the 'real truth' in doing. Basically, "What do you want to be in life?" And that's what's important  Making things work for you. Don't worry about what others think, because they aren't important in the final decision of your own happiness and well-being. Only you can make yourself truly happy by being what you want to be. Yes, you can ask for advice and comfort, but you are the one who has the final say


That sounds fine, but in the contexts I've heard it said (discussions about spiritual or religious beliefs) that doesn't seem to be what it could have meant.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Retsu said:


> Shit i gave my Si away with How long has it been, didn't i ;(


Not nearly as much as something I call "the ESFJ sass".

@The_Wanderer, I vaguely remember seeing you talk about the negative stereotype associated with ESFP, correct? Glad to see you defy it.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes


----------



## Ominously

nahhh


----------



## RaisinKG

Ominously said:


> nahhh


whats my type


----------



## Retsu

DOGSOUP said:


> Not nearly as much as something I call "the ESFJ sass".
> 
> @The_Wanderer, I vaguely remember seeing you talk about the negative stereotype associated with ESFP, correct? Glad to see you defy it.


Explain. I know I'm sassy.


----------



## compulsiverambler

DOGSOUP said:


> Every one of you seem accurately typed based on the exhange I just witnessed  I love you guys.


You sound more confident than me about who I am (I'm most probably going to join the cool kids at the ENTP table when I've waited a day or two more for any counter-arguments to occur to me), on the basis of just one exchange. So yep, I'll vouch for xNFJ. :wink:

PS I am aware that my logic here would have me vouching for myself as xNFJ too, because I just did the same thing. So there is no need for any smartarses to point it out. If you *were* immediately itching to point it out even though the comment was clearly in jest, you're probably an xxTP. Smartarse.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Retsu said:


> Explain. I know I'm sassy.


I know that you know you are sassy. Every ESFJ knows that I know that they are sassy. It must be the Fe + Ne going on.



compulsiverambler said:


> You sound more confident than me about who I am (I'm most probably going to join the cool kids at the ENTP table when I've waited a day or two more for any counter-arguments to occur to me), on the basis of just one exchange. So yep, I'll vouch for xNFJ. :wink:
> 
> PS I am aware that my logic here would have me vouching for myself as xNFJ too, because I just did the same thing. So there is no need for any smartarses to point it out. If you *were* immediately itching to point it out even though the comment was clearly in jest, you're probably an xxTP. Smartarse.


The ENTPs? You are very brave.
P. S. Your post scriptum was very much a TP thing to do, so case closed?


----------



## Ominously

flourine said:


> whats my type


Aren't you an INTP...? or an ENTP...?


----------



## compulsiverambler

DOGSOUP said:


> The ENTPs? You are very brave.
> P. S. Your post scriptum was very much a TP thing to do, so case closed?


I'm too P to close any case. And too E to close my mouth. Yep, you heard it here first!

I had better chug this celebratory wine as fast as possible before the next post has a chance to convince me I'm wrong. ::winetime::

@Ominously
The amount of Fi in your signature would have to come from an Fi-dom. (Or, a teenager of any eventual type.)


----------



## Ominously

compulsiverambler said:


> @Ominously
> The amount of Fi in your signature would have to come from an Fi-dom. (Or, a teenager of any eventual type.)


Hm? How did you spot the Fi in my signature?


----------



## leictreon

Yes, Ominously is accurately typed. Everything she posts seems so INFP.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

leictreon said:


> Yes, Ominously is accurately typed. Everything she posts seems so INFP.


This really made my day 

I can't tell your type from here because I'm on mobile.


----------



## Loeveangel

I think so, the way you write seems Ni and Fe, I know that sounds weird lol :laughing:


----------



## Wolf

Your avatar & forum name come off in a rather "INFP"-y way to me; I don't doubt your type.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Eye is Ni. But this one is looking somewhere else, which could be extroversion. ENTJ or even an fe type. Or the 4w5 is just observing the world.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Something about the avatar gives off an NP vibe.


----------



## nothanks

When considering the way that the sentence structure above sounds, INTJ looks about right.


----------



## Grandalf

Definitely some Ne.


----------



## 5tarrynight

I think you are correctly typed. If I were to randomly guess based on your picture though, I'd guess that you were an INTP. 

I am an ENFJ.


----------



## Grandalf

it's not fun if you blurt out your type. If I had made an earlier guess, it'd be xxfp


----------



## leictreon

Unknown? That's easily the most accurate type I've ever seen! (probably Ne user tho)


----------



## RaisinKG

Ominously said:


> Aren't you an INTP...? or an ENTP...?


yes, because i actually am too lazy to change my type from unknown to NTP.


----------



## leictreon

lazy NTPs! -is lazy too-


----------



## Miss Bingley

Based on seeing some of @leictreon's posts in more popular threads, I'd say xNFP seems right.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

You are untyped there fore I cannot say :>...I will say INFP for the moment based on my vibes!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfj


----------



## Serpent

Definitely xNTP.


----------



## Ominously

You don't really give me ENTJ vibes... but I guess you are one! :O


----------



## Serpent

It's an endless battle between ESFP and ENTJ. I'm not quite sure which one of them I am.


----------



## Schmendricks

@Ominously I do get a read of N > S off you, albeit partly because of the info in your signature, and though I'm not sure which way I'd guess it points entirely on its own, you do also strike me as very Fi - INFP it is!


----------



## Doccium

The ISFP is strong in this one.


----------



## with water

Obviously INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Angelic.sweet said:


> You are untyped there fore I cannot say :>...I will say INFP for the moment based on my vibes!


where be dem INFP vibes?


----------



## with water

Stop getting in my way.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

My NP-radar is tingling.


----------



## with water

I thought we established you were something else?


----------



## RaisinKG

for fire said:


> Stop getting in my way.


lol


----------



## with water

Anyways.


----------



## Ominously

I think you're actually an INTP c:


----------



## RaisinKG

perhaps an ENFP you may be. Hmm...


----------



## Ominously

Nah, I don't think my Ne dominant... or maybe it is?  who knows.... My friends think I'm an INTP though. Things to consider, hm...


----------



## peter pettishrooms

for fire said:


> I thought we established you were something else?


The ISFP's didn't want me and called me a pretender. I'm banished from ISFP-land. 

@Ominously Anytime I see someone with an anime avatar, I think INXX.


----------



## with water

But you were on the money when you were ISFP.

Also ISFPs are hot, so...

But you like old men IIRC.


----------



## RaisinKG

>INTJ

>NEPTUNE

No contest. INTJ.


----------



## Roland Khan

6.25% chance (if there was a type listed that is, lol)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Maybe but I hardly remember what the man is known for.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Yes, probably.


----------



## RaisinKG




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Unknown is yes.. INxP is also possible.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Lelu said:


> @Notus Asphodelus Through some posts, I think Fe dom. You sound a lot like an ENFJ I went to school with.


Examples, if you don't mind. I'm curious of how you have come to that conclusion. I am not in any way skeptical. Just needing to know your thoughts.


----------



## Ominously

I think you're an ISTP... mainly because your enneagram kind of correlates to that personality, perhaps?


----------



## RaisinKG

but what if shes ISFP?


----------



## Waveshine

pretty convinced that they have a type so definitely not


----------



## MisterPerfect

yes


----------



## Doccium

Your avatar looks evil and since INTJ seems to be the standard type of villains I'd say *yes*.


----------



## Max

I want someone to fully analyze my type from what they know of me, lol. 

EDIT: Don't know you. Person above. Sorry.


----------



## Lelu

Probably ENFJ, using a brief overview of posts.


----------



## Ominously

Maybeee?


----------



## MisterPerfect

Yes!


----------



## Retsu

Like INTJ incarnate yo.


----------



## 5tarrynight

Your type seems correct.


----------



## RaisinKG

perhaps an ENFJ you may be


----------



## Retsu

Nope, no one is unknown


----------



## RaisinKG

Retsu said:


> Nope, no one is unknown


----------



## RaisinKG

Ominously said:


> my zodiac = CANCER.
> 
> 
> View attachment 533042


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Mistyped. Should be NTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

>Jennifer
>INFJ
>INFJennifer

Nothing mistyped here.


----------



## leictreon

unknown is the most accurate type tho


----------



## Lelu

INFP is correct.


----------



## Ominously

Indeed m8.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes because frisk


----------



## Doccium

I have the feeling you're some kind of *NTP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure


----------



## RaisinKG

yep


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> yep


We all know flourine's a filthy INTP wanna be, but got ESFJ so now titles as "Unknown" to look edgy but also hiding the deep truth of being an ESFJ. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Alright, sure


----------



## Silent Theory

@Earthious seems to be so.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I think so.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Why not?


----------



## Grandalf

yes


----------



## Lelu

I've thought ISTP before.


----------



## Grandalf

Lelu said:


> I've thought ISTP before.


why tho?

You seem more ENTJ


----------



## Eset

I mean he has Gandalf as his avatar, which equals to INTJ. But that might be there to throw people off and/or give off a different ideal ego to pursue. INFJ. Just because he may dislike that he actually is a feeling sort of person, and would rather be looked at as a thinker.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> We all know flourine's a filthy INTP wanna be, but got ESFJ so now titles as "Unknown" to look edgy but also hiding the deep truth of being an ESFJ. I'll leave it at that.


*triggered*


----------



## sometimes

You could be an ISFJ...


----------



## Eset

Getting NFP vibes, that avatar just seems like something that ENFP people I know would use.


----------



## with water

No, the n in narcissistic should be capitalized.


----------



## Eset

with water said:


> No, the n in narcissistic should be capitalized.


But it doesn't look aesthetically pleasing, if I made it a capital then the other letters look inferior.
Trust me, i'm an Artist.
It's all about composition.


----------



## Ominously

artist = ISFP

you're misleading us!!!!


----------



## Eset

Ominously said:


> you're misleading us!!!!


That's the fun part.
No, but seriously I think INFP would be better to say than ISFP.
If we're stereo"typing". 
Get it?! hahaha, i'm so not funny.


----------



## sometimes

@narcissistic
I do actually think you seem like an INFP..

@Ominously 
I think you are probably accurately typed as INFP. You have a bit of an ISFP vibe for some reason but definitely side with INFP. I actually read the original post of your typing thread btw I'm not just typing you on avatar or anything.


----------



## Marshy

Tsubaki said:


> Uhm... My boyfriend is an INTJ and if I told him that I could randomly be an INTJ too the next day, he would burst in laughter.
> MBTI is about brain structure and not just traits. You can change your attitude, maybe your beliefs, but you can not completely rewire your brain. Cognitive functions say very little about character traits. They determine how you percieve the world in a very very fundamental way so you can not be anything other than one of the 16 types.
> 
> You actually strike me as very Fi-dominated.
> Your reasons often seem to be strongly based on personal morals, something that I have seen in quite a few of your posts. You do something that I know from a good ENFP friend of mine. It's that you hold to what you believe and really support it which is often a problem area for NTPs. Fi is very direct and convincing when it comes to discussions while Ti stays more in safety, pulling back and changing the opinion as soon as the circumstances change.
> I also think that I see more Se-Ni than Ne-Si in you. Especially introverted Ne-users are usually rather 'soft', holding back and often being in a semi-permanent state of absent-mindedness. Se-users are more attached to the world and pay much more attention to the things around them.
> I've also experienced that Se-Ni users are more likely to have a very strong argument that they support since their tertiary Ni gives them a lot of internal validation and confidence. Your communication style seems very direct and practical, which is also more of an argument for Se. Ne-users tend to get sidetracked very easily and have a habit of talking "around" the topic rather than "about" the topic.
> So after all, if I had to take a guess, I would say that you are an *ISFP*
> 
> I am open for any criticism on my arguments, though. I am not you and there might be things that I just misjudged from my standpoint.


who knows? What you do,however, perceive is character traits.
I've always considered my earlier posts to be entp, since they were always meant to strike a nerve out of boredom.
What you may perceive is an ISFP, which I have no issues with that, for all I know if I were to take multiple tests I could be one. I have taken it 6 times and even tested around to see what it takes to get something differently than INTP though and the closest I got to something else was ISTP and INTJ.
The internet is great because you have a lot of time to think about how your argument can progress without beating around the subject like you normally would.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes, sure..


----------



## RaisinKG

idk


----------



## Eset

No, because I said so.
Deal with it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

^Probably.
@flourine Are you using Fi or Fe most?


----------



## RaisinKG

Notus Asphodelus said:


> ^Probably.
> @flourine Are you using Fi or Fe most?


i dont know



narcissistic said:


> No, because I said so.
> Deal with it.


I can feel it, the tsundere in you, it's so tsundere that even the most tsundere of tsunderes can't even tsundere this tsundere quote.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> I can feel it, the tsundere in you, it's so tsundere that even the most tsundere of tsunderes can't even tsundere this tsundere quote.


I have an empty heart that needs filling.
Are you the one?
It explains everything boyyo.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

flourine said:


> i dont know












U is mutenz.


----------



## RaisinKG

View attachment 535826


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Your avatar is shaking its head indicating that unknown is correct.


----------



## Retsu

Type 5 ESFP? Interesting.


----------



## The red spirit

Yes


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Maybe.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Mistyped!!!!!!


No, you are mistyped.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> No, you are mistyped.


You are!


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> You are!


No, you!


----------



## Prada

flourine said:


> You are!


Your type seems to be Unown*.

*I swear if no one gets this reference I'm ragequitting internet.



narcissistic said:


> No, you!


Shut up, INFP. :tongue:


----------



## RaisinKG

Prada said:


> Your type seems to be Unown*.
> 
> *I swear if no one gets this reference I'm ragequitting internet.


_Did you mean:_ *Young Arceus?*












Prada said:


> Shut up, INFP. :tongue:


look whos talking


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@flourine is an obvious INTP haha.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

*signature contains a quote from a fellow Ni-dom*

Confirmed.


----------



## Retsu

peter pettishrooms said:


> *signature contains a quote from a fellow Ni-dom*
> 
> Confirmed.


Frivolous avatar so ESFP innit


----------



## Eset

"What about my life?" - Don't care.
"What about my dreams?" - Cool story.
"What about how I feel?" - I'm good thanks.
"What about my needs?" - Huh.

Not sure, but I'll tell you something...

That's a big smile you got there.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> "What about my life?" - Don't care.
> "What about my dreams?" - Cool story.
> "What about how I feel?" - I'm good thanks.
> "What about my needs?" - Huh.
> 
> Not sure, but I'll tell you something...
> 
> That's a big smile you got there.


Its a big world out there

View attachment 541234


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Its a big world out there
> 
> View attachment 541234


The gorilla on the right lost, judging by the positioning of the left gorilla's left arm.

GG


----------



## desecrationsmile

Most people type me INFP. (I'm not fully convinced but who knows)


----------



## Azazel

At first look, you seem one. _OFC it's not reliable ok, you don't have any information of you(which really sounds strange for me from a Fi-dom)._

But I really like your user name.


----------



## bruh

This thread never made sense to me, unless everyone here wrote everything about themselves


----------



## Retsu

bruh said:


> This thread never made sense to me, unless everyone here wrote everything about themselves


Too much logic for interior T :laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

Perhaps Inferior Te grip you are in


----------



## AW10

It says unknown personality, but I would say you are ESTJ; you just give that vibe althogh I do not know you.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

AW10 said:


> It says unknown personality, but I would say you are ESTJ; you just give that vibe althogh I do not know you.


I think @fluorine is an xNTP, but I think ESTJ makes sense too


----------



## leictreon

INFJennifer is definitely an INFJ.


----------



## Serpent

Interesting thread. To the guy above, you can't both be an LII in Socionics and an INFP in MBTI so I guess you're not accurately typed.


----------



## leictreon

Unknown = accurate as fuck


----------



## RaisinKG

leictreon said:


> Unknown = accurate as fuck


swear words
infp

must be INTP!!!!


----------



## Ominously

@leictreon ur avatar is really cute!!!

(for some reason i said accurate at first lol)
--
(at above person)

ur a mystery


----------



## shameless

Ominously said:


> @leictreon ur avatar is really cute!!!
> 
> (for some reason i said accurate at first lol)
> --
> (at above person)
> 
> ur a mystery


Judging by your avatar, your getting all cutesy talk like, and using the word mystery I would say yes nfp


----------



## RaisinKG

D.Va is best overwatch gir---*grounded*


----------



## Eset

What Anime is that character from? It looks shit.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Nope. Should've been ISTP XD


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> What Anime is that character from? It looks shit.


why should I tell you? It's not like you're gonna be In for pizza or jelly or anything.

Yep


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> why should I tell you? It's not like you're gonna be In for pizza or jelly or anything.
> 
> Yep


hmu.

Yeah ikr, damn brain Y U NO ISTP!?!


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Cute anime avatar... could be INFP.


----------



## Serpent

My egregiously superficial assessment of you is that you're an ENFP.


----------



## Eset

I guess if they are shockingly bad assessments then your word is invalid.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> I guess if they are shockingly bad assessments then your word is invalid.


INTP with NPD


----------



## Retsu

flourine said:


> INTP with NPD


ENTP maybe


----------



## compulsiverambler

I think you were right when you identified as ESFJ. You remind me of my ESFJ sister in some tangible and intangible ways, more than the ENFJs I've known. 

The thing that springs to mind right now is in the video of you answering Enneagram-related questions, saying you want to be seen as strong and hide your vulnerabilities, and that anger is the emotion you express most easily. I don't know what might cause this difference, but whatever the reason, that's definitely something I observe in the ESFJs I've known and not the ENFJs. ENFJs seem to wear a much broader range of emotions on their sleeves. 

Both types are often seen as nurturing, as you said you are, but there's an attempt to present a strong, stable exterior, and even while emotion barrier to be let down before an ESFJ will reallwithmore emotional restraint on ESFJs. 

ESFJs' nurture comes across as protective (which you said you are of people, to the point of actively looking for people to protect), and therefore can manifest as authoritative/stern/bossy, whereas ENFJs' nurture comes across as encouraging. ENFJs actively look for opportunities to help people grow and become the best, happiest version of themselves they can be, rather than people to protect. Of course, both types can and will play both roles depending on a person's needs, but they differ in which role they get the most pleasure from and feel the most competent at.


----------



## Ominously

I actually thought you were an INTP...


----------



## RaisinKG

that feel when you're the only one who thinks D.Va is INFP

Top kek


----------



## Ominously

flourine said:


> that feel when you're the only one who thinks D.Va is INFP
> 
> Top kek


i wish d.va was infp... though she's most likely xsfp idk


do u play overwatch


----------



## RaisinKG

Ominously said:


> i wish d.va was infp... though she's most likely xsfp idk
> 
> 
> do u play overwatch


no but i like winston, he's the most gorgeous, fabulous, manly, beautiful, smartest, and most powerful


----------



## sometimes

Such an ENTP.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

ooh, I like this idea.


----------



## Silent Theory

@pippylongstocking I'm wondering if INFP is more accurate


----------



## Max

InfJ?



Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

Lumosaria said:


> @pippylongstocking I'm wondering if INFP is more accurate


Can I ask what you're basing that on? Thanks.

I think you are correctly typed as an INFJ based on reading some parts of your 'type me' threads. P.s. I like your avatar. 


@WontlyTheMoonBear I think you may be an ESTP based on skim reading your 'type me' thread etc.


----------



## Max

pippylongstocking said:


> Can I ask what you're basing that on? Thanks.
> 
> I think you are correctly typed as an INFJ based on reading some parts of your 'type me' threads. P.s. I like your avatar.
> 
> 
> @WontlyTheMoonBear I think you may be an ESTP based on skim reading your 'type me' thread etc.


Really? Either that, or some insane ENFJ that overcompensates Se as their Hidden agenda xD

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Maybe ENFP?


----------



## Max

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> Maybe ENFP?


You said "maybe". Definitely INTx xD

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

Yeah seems like an ENFP based on first impressions. Am I the only one who researches the above person's previous posts before typing on this thread? There are already threads for guess the person's type based on vibe or avatar/signature. 

So Wontly may seem like an ENFP based on posts too. kinda does maybe. Maybe Dental Floss Tycoon knows more about Wontly. Maybe not. I just get the impression that a lot of people in general are just typing based on first impressions.


----------



## Max

pippylongstocking said:


> Yeah seems like an ENFP based on first impressions. Am I the only one who researches the above person's previous posts before typing on this thread? There are already threads for guess the person's type based on vibe or avatar/signature.
> 
> So he may seem like an ENFP based on posts too. He kinda does. Maybe Dental Floss Tycoon knows more about him. Maybe not. I just get the impression that a lot of people in general are just typing based on first impressions.


ENFP? Damn son! That means I have an inner moralistic system. That means I am Pe+Ji. Ne Fi. That's like ... I dunno. Further from the truth than I thought it would ever be? I'm convinced I am an F but not an FP. Well, not an IxFx at all at least. Leaning towards FJ, but still think that my functions are FeSeNiTi in some order over NeTeFiSi any day. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> ENFP? Damn son! That means I have an inner moralistic system. That means I am Pe+Ji. Ne Fi. That's like ... I dunno. Further from the truth than I thought it would ever be? I'm convinced I am an F but not an FP. Well, not an IxFx at all at least. Leaning towards FJ, but still think that my functions are FeSeNiTi in some order over NeTeFiSi any day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


My point was that you just seem superficially like an ENFP from first impression. As I wanted to say how most people on this thread seem to be just typing by first impression (?). I skimmed through some of your post history and like I said I think you're an ESTP if I had to guess based on what I saw. But I don't know obviously.


----------



## Max

pippylongstocking said:


> My point was that you just seem superficially like an ENFP from first impression. I actually skimmed through some of your post history and like I said I think you're an ESTP if I had to guess based on what I saw. But I don't know obviously.


Oh I know, but I am confirming that I'm not sure of my actual type xP Yeah, I get ExxP A LOT suggested to me. All the time almost.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Oh I know, but I am confirming that I'm not sure of my actual type xP Yeah, I get ExxP A LOT suggested to me. All the time almost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yeah well you give that impression. But that's not important. It's people typing you beyond that impression that would useful. Do people in real life think ExxP too? 

I've seen ENFJs behave a bit like you do but not to that extent/they usually have more obviously signs of being an ENFJ. You seem more like an ESTP based on what I've seen. But you know best obviously. I'm literally basing this on not much information.


----------



## Max

pippylongstocking said:


> Yeah well you give that impression. But that's not important. It's people typing you beyond that impression that would useful. Do people in real life think ExxP too?
> 
> I've seen ENFJs behave a bit like you do but not to that extent/they usually have more obviously signs of being an ENFJ. You seem more like an ESTP based on what I've seen. But you know best obviously. I'm literally basing this on not much information.


People irl? To be honest, I've never actually met anyone else with an immense interest in Typology, or even a minor interest so I can't say for sure what type people view me as. Online, I get a lot of ExxP typings on the surface. But the deeper I go, the more I resonate with ENxJ over ExxP. 

Behavior wise, what constitutes an ENFJ? Curious to know xP I know. Se and Fe is an odd combination that can make one behave in strange ways. 



Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## inregardstomyself

Are we still doing the thing?

I'd say ENFP vibes for person above me


----------



## RaisinKG

yes because avatar


----------



## Serpent

ENFP, methinks.

Hopefully, I'll get a serious reply this time.


----------



## Eset

Nope.

ENTJ because I said so.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

The anime avatar would say so.


----------



## Max

Why ENFP first impressions?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Arunmor

You have entered a wrong link.Reenter it


----------



## Eset

This is also my new test results from similar minds.
It seems that the questions have changed quite vastly. Now the questions are more about political opinion.







It's interesting.
I wonder if my MBTI type would differ on 16personalities like similar minds did.


----------



## compulsiverambler

narcissistic said:


> This is also my new test results from similar minds.
> It seems that the questions have changed quite vastly. Now the questions are more about political opinion.


Seriously? I guess they thought their tests, recommended careers and descriptions weren't culture- and age-biased enough yet, for a website that doesn't bother to specify which narrow range of generations and cultures actually have a chance of getting typed correctly there.


----------



## Eset

compulsiverambler said:


> Seriously? I guess they thought their tests, recommended careers and descriptions weren't culture- and age-biased enough yet, for a website that doesn't bother to specify which narrow range of generations and cultures actually have a chance of getting typed correctly there.


I am unable to comprehend what your saying there.
What is your conclusion? You seem to state a lot without any direction.


----------



## Worriedfunction

AW10 said:


> Worriedfunction, considering your avatar, I would say that you are accurately typed.


:laughing:

Working together.

PS: Skip me.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I can barely remember this show, but... Well, accurate I guess.


----------



## compulsiverambler

(Skip me)



narcissistic said:


> I am unable to comprehend what your saying there.
> What is your conclusion? You seem to state a lot without any direction.


No conclusion, just sarcasm. I don't ACTUALLY think they make their website as age- and culture-biased as possible on purpose


----------



## Eset

compulsiverambler said:


> (Skip me)
> 
> 
> No conclusion, just sarcasm. I don't ACTUALLY think they make their website as age- and culture-biased as possible on purpose


See now you make sense.
Gotta keep it simple for simple people like me 
(No site considers culture anyways, never seen a test done so).
@slowcoffee

You on about Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru? (My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU).
Not the best Anime out there, but I really liked Yukino Yukinoshita as a character.

Never seen your character before, what's it from?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@*narcissistic*
That would be Reisen Udonge Inaba from Touhou Project games. Imperishable night, to be exact. More than games, it's famous for amusing fan videos and awesome music.
/skip me


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Fluffy anime stuff, pink haired characters, weird cats gif (are they cats or dogs, actually? well, if they're dogs my opinion is the same) strongly strikes me as INFP. Actually in my head anyone who likes anime is fluffy, doesn't matter if the person watches an extremely violent and full of scenes with blood one. Anime = fluffy.

So yes, accurately typed.


----------



## Eset

@Dental Floss Tycoon

"Anime = fluffy" even though Anime = Japanese film and television animation. Therefore it could be anything. I think you're on about the cute ones that are mainstream.
So am I still fluffy?
I may be a Chaotic Evil but I'm still good at the heart, trust me 

Btw they are cats, you can see the whiskers and body language.

Anyways.

Bizarre HR Giger inspired art piece I see. Would like the know the piece's name.
Like the sarcastic name.

"The individual, if it wants to be lucky one should be no rules on the way to happiness : because individual happiness springs from their own, anyone unknown laws, it can be with rules from the outside only prevented inhibited." - Some philosophical quote about freedom as per usual to my man Nietzsche. 

Nothing here screams anything to do with a MBTI type.
Don't see you around here much anyways.

Fuck it INTJ, what can go wrong.


----------



## Endologic

He calls himself Slytherin, and he believes in Enneagram. He can't be an INTP.


----------



## Xyte

INTP indeed.


----------



## Lakin

You have an anime avatar, so you MUST be an INxP.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> He calls himself Slytherin, and he believes in Enneagram. He can't be an INTP.


Give me your reason why those two facts can't link with INTP?
@Lakin

Never seen you before. Rare to see an ENTJ around here.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes, because Anime is generally an INxx thing.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

This isn't the "type an avatar" thread.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ken Ichijouji said:


> This isn't the "type an avatar" thread.


lol idk about you so im gonna say yes


----------



## Sava Saevus

Yes.


----------



## Ominously

sure


----------



## RaisinKG

indeed


----------



## Eset

Ew.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Give me your reason why those two facts can't link with INTP?


Would you call yourself an ambitious, workaholic, sociopath(usually), who manipulates anybody to get their way?
Enneagram is bullshit supported by no logic, no social evidence, and it's as plausible as astrology.

INTPs are intelligent and logical (at least I hope they are). No intelligent, logical person would believe in the Enneagram.
INTPs are also usually not ambitious. They do things for their own sake. I ask questions, just for the purpose of gaining information. I also have a defining sense of justice; I don't respect authority, purely for being in a high position. They are not above me, and they can't tell me what to do. Either they have to reason and negotiate with me as to why it's a good idea to do what he said, or they have to benefit me. There are literally no other reasons to follow anybody (that don't involve being at gunpoint).
I only gain power as long as I don't have to work long-term for it. Authority is like a nuclear missile. You should have all of it, so you can guarantee that nobody can use it.



flourine said:


> Yes, because Anime is generally an INxx thing.


No, it's not, at least not exclusively. I'd say it's an _N_P thing(Ne users). INTPs are hikkikomoris who binge-watch a variety of Anime (usually longer Anime) and study everything about it and also use it as escapism. INFPs are the people who create fanart, fanfictions, ship couples, and cry their eyes out to Clannad and Angel Beats and shit. ENTPs are less withdrawn from society, though they also binge-watch Anime, they prefer a big variety of shorter Anime. I'm not sure about ENFPs, though, cause I don't know that many... I could perhaps imagine INxJs getting immersed in Anime, but they usually set their priorities in life, and don't watch many Anime.


----------



## nool

I don't think there's any correlation between type and anime. I have a wide circle of friends who are all into anime and their types are all over the map. Granted, I'd wager a good portion of us are IxxPs - however these are mostly the original members of the group, who were the nerdy clique from my elementary school, so conformity definitely plays a role there.

IxxPs are wonderful to introduce people to new art, but I don't know that there's a type that would tend to reject anime before other art.


----------



## Eset

@Emologic
"Would you call yourself an ambitious, workaholic, sociopath(usually), who manipulates anybody to get their way?" *- Where did this come from?*
"INTPs are intelligent and logical"* - Yet Intelligence is knowledge and appliance. Enneagram = knowledge and you can see where appliance will be. I think you meant "INTPs are highly intellectual" which is a different thing compared to intelligence. So if i'm expanding my knowledge and allowing abstract ideas come to me so I can enjoy it uses then i'm apparently not intelligent nor logical?*
"Enneagram is bullshit supported by no logic, no social evidence, and it's as plausible as astrology." *- You do realize that's how all scientific applauded things come to be. First the idea of it is seen irrational and too abstract then later people look into it and find it "scientific" and realistic. So how can you say "Enneagram is bullshit" if no one yet has properly studied it?
So I can only except scientific badges of approval now? *
"INTPs are also usually not ambitious" *- what, so now you've gone against your own words of demonstrating I couldn't possibly be an INTP. *

"They do things for their own sake. I ask questions, just for the purpose of gaining information. I also have a defining sense of justice; I don't respect authority, purely for being in a high position. They are not above me, and they can't tell me what to do. Either they have to reason and negotiate with me as to why it's a good idea to do what he said, or they have to benefit me. There are literally no other reasons to follow anybody (that don't involve being at gunpoint).
I only gain power as long as I don't have to work long-term for it. Authority is like a nuclear missile. You should have all of it, so you can guarantee that nobody can use it." *- Bit of useless information since we both know well what an INTP is, another demonstration of how I am an INTP. But why take my words?*

"sociopath(usually), who manipulates anybody to get their way?" *- Yet again going against your own words, by you saying "They do things for their own sake" (if that's what you mean by sociopath, since most people relate it as that).
*
Could you please make your mind up if you're here to debate with me or I'm just going to dissect your words and humiliate you.

Regardless of all that, what MBTI type would you say I am? 
And if you say "idk" or "not INTP" then that whole ordeal was pointless.


----------



## Kaboomz

narcissistic said:


> Regardless of all that, what MBTI type would you say I am?
> And if you say "idk" or "not INTP" then that whole ordeal was pointless.







oj. you're like a less retarded me, with the patience to actually dissect all that pointless inane bullshit lol

INTP

what's it like in there? i imagine a lot of straight lines

do you know that straight lines are entirely illusory? not just metaphysically, but visually


----------



## Eset

@Kaboomz
"what's it like in there? i imagine a lot of straight lines" - Not sure. I mean there's a brain, some blood, some nerve cells and some other biological shit all encapsulated in bone. How beautiful.

"do you know that straight lines are entirely illusory? not just metaphysically, but visually" - Idk about you, but I can draw some pretty straight lines every now and then. Ever tried a ruler? heard it makes it easier to draw straight lines. Who knew?

Besides that, never seen you before so I couldn't say.
I'll just go with ENTP to be on the safe side.


----------



## RaisinKG

Emologic said:


> No, it's not, at least not exclusively. I'd say it's an _N_P thing(Ne users). INTPs are hikkikomoris who binge-watch a variety of Anime (usually longer Anime) and study everything about it and also use it as escapism. INFPs are the people who create fanart, fanfictions, ship couples, and cry their eyes out to Clannad and Angel Beats and shit. ENTPs are less withdrawn from society, though they also binge-watch Anime, they prefer a big variety of shorter Anime. I'm not sure about ENFPs, though, cause I don't know that many... I could perhaps imagine INxJs getting immersed in Anime, but they usually set their priorities in life, and don't watch many Anime.


Welp, if that's true looks like thats another point against me being an INxJ.

Granted that I don't see a correlation between anime and type, even SJs and other types generally stereotyped as not preferring anime can enjoy it as much as myself, there's probably a bunch of anime youtubers that arean't a higher Ne user and they'd be more obsessed with anime than the big ones like TAM.


----------



## Eset

You're an INTP, we know it and you know it.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

narcissistic said:


> You're an INTP, we know it and you know it.


Yeah @fluorine! You MUST be an INTP!


----------



## Endologic

flourine said:


> Welp, if that's true looks like thats another point against me being an INxJ.
> 
> Granted that I don't see a correlation between anime and type, even SJs and other types generally stereotyped as not preferring anime can enjoy it as much as myself, there's probably a bunch of anime youtubers that arean't a higher Ne user and they'd be more obsessed with anime than the big ones like TAM.


If you mean The Anime Man, he's a definite ENTP.
Einshine seems like an ambiverted NFP
Noble (LostPause) is an extrovert with Fi. I think he's rather ESFP than N.
AkiDearest is definitely an NP, and I believe Fi rather than Ti.
Misty/Chronexia is one I'm not really sure about because he's factual when recommending Anime without revealing much about himself. I think he's an introverted STJ/NFP though...


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> (("Would you call yourself an ambitious, workaholic, sociopath(usually), who manipulates anybody to get their way?" )) <-- Reply: Where did this come from?


That's a Slytherin.



> Yet Intelligence is knowledge and appliance. Enneagram = knowledge and you can see where appliance will be. I think you meant "INTPs are highly intellectual" which is a different thing compared to intelligence. So if i'm expanding my knowledge and allowing abstract ideas come to me so I can enjoy it uses then i'm apparently not intelligent nor logical?


Intelligence isn't knowing many things. Old, experienced people, regardless of their intellect, can know many things, but the truth is: people born stupid, will also die stupid. Intelligence is the level at which you can learn and think. INTJs are usually the best type at learning, and INTPs the best at thinking, if we go by not just functions, but also statistics, though I consider statistics and studies useless, because they never give specifics as to how the studies were done. Also, how knowledge and/or deductions are applied, has nothing to do with the fact that the knowledge and deductions exist. Appliance comes from a completely different part of the brain.



> You do realize that's how all scientific applauded things come to be. First the idea of it is seen irrational and too abstract then later people look into it and find it "scientific" and realistic. So how can you say "Enneagram is bullshit" if no one yet has properly studied it?
> So I can only except scientific badges of approval now?


[/B]Well you certainly can't, because you didn't create the Enneagram, but even if they were still alive, they couldn't ever expect any scientific approval either. Besides, I said, there is no logic supporting the Enneagram, and now you're trying to derail the conversation implying you hope it might one day be proven right, because *you can't find any arguments* yourself. Way to go. You might win the next presidential election like that.



> What, so now you've gone against your own words of demonstrating I couldn't possibly be an INTP?


No. I'm demonstrating the inconsistency of your own identity. Slytherins are power-seekers. INTPs are not.

Let's clear up something: Being ambitious doesn't equal having ambitions. An ambitious person doesn't just have ambitions, he does whatever necessary to pursue their goal, _long-term_. INTPs are spontaneous, short-term thinkers. Sure, they might know what they want to be, what they want to achieve, and they may be able to plan ahead for a week, but no INTP would wake up every day to remember their goal and consistently work their ass off for years if that's what they had to do to achieve their goal. INTPs are not workers. They are thinkers. Many times, following one's goal goes against the logical choice in the given situation. INTPs do what makes the most sense at the moment.



> Bit of useless information since we both know well what an INTP is, another demonstration of how I am an INTP. But why take my words?


 Anything a truly ambitious person does, he only does it because it gets him closer to his goal. If an activity or decision doesn't get an ambitious person closer to his goal, he sees it as a waste of time. To an ambitious person, time is the most valuable thing, because it's the one thing you can never get back, therefore they use most of their time reaching their goal.
This is not an INTP. An ambitious person doesn't gain knowledge for its own sake. He only gains knowledge if it's required to reach his goal. An ambitious person also doesn't often question authority, because most of the time, doing so would remove him from his goal. Also, I literally just said "I would only gain power as long as I don't have to work long-term for it". A truly ambitious person _does_ work long-term to achieve his goal.
*Tell me, how is any of this useless?*

Yet again going against your own words, by you saying "They do things for their own sake" (if that's what you mean by sociopath, since most people relate it as that).[/QUOTE]
I am praying to non-existent god that you are joking, because that's pretty embarassing if you're serious right now.
A sociopath is somebody who lacks _affective empathy_; they are not personally affected by the emotions of other people, even if they might be able to understand the emotional state of others (cognitive empathy). Because of this, they don't mind conning or harming others for whatever reason.
If one's actions are influenced by a goal has nothing to do with whether one has affective empathy or not.



> Could you please make your mind up if you're here to debate with me or I'm just going to dissect your words and humiliate you.


Are you sure that it's me who's being humilliated? Are you really sure?



> Regardless of all that, what MBTI type would you say I am?
> And if you say "idk" or "not INTP" then that whole ordeal was pointless.


Do you know what's pointless? This question.
You just said "regardless of all that", before you ask a question, and then you mention "then the whole ordeal was pointless", meaning you do regard all that. Besides the questions purpose, you ask me for my opinion, just so you can reject it if you don't agree with it. What was the point of that question?


----------



## Ominously

Emologic said:


> If you mean The Anime Man, he's a definite ENTP.
> Einshine seems like an ambiverted NFP
> Noble (LostPause) is an extrovert with Fi. I think he's rather ESFP than N.
> AkiDearest is definitely an NP, and I believe Fi rather than Ti.
> Misty/Chronexia is one I'm not really sure about because he's factual when recommending Anime without revealing much about himself. I think he's an introverted STJ/NFP though...


heckkk yeahhh you mentioned some of my favorite anime youtubers!!

i would have met them yesterday at anime expo (hint: i went there yesterday...(july 1st)), but it was too crowded. :/
perhaps next year...


----------



## Endologic

Ominously said:


> heckkk yeahhh you mentioned some of my favorite anime youtubers!!
> 
> i would have met yesterday at anime expo (hint: i went there yesterday...(july 1st)), but it was too crowded. :/
> perhaps next year...


You seem like you possess wisdom, according to your signature.
We also share similar interests. Let's be friends!


----------



## leictreon

> Brain avatar

obvious INTP.

I'm starting to doubt my own type.


----------



## halfamazing

Funny, i lived in Japan for 3 years but never could get into anime. But voltron and thunder cats, oh yea!


----------



## Eset

@Emologic
"That's a Slytherin."
*- I just take the tests/quizzes man and get slytherin all the time. If I'm not actually a slytherin then that's cool.*

"Intelligence isn't knowing many things. Old, experienced people, regardless of their intellect, can know many things, but the truth is: people born stupid, will also die stupid. Intelligence is the level at which you can learn and think. INTJs are usually the best type at learning, and INTPs the best at thinking, if we go by not just functions, but also statistics, though I consider statistics and studies useless, because they never give specifics as to how the studies were done. Also, how knowledge and/or deductions are applied, has nothing to do with the fact that the knowledge and deductions exist. Appliance comes from a completely different part of the brain."
*-"the ability to acquire and apply knowledge and skills.", "a person or being with the ability to acquire and apply knowledge and skills." You may have you own view on intelligence dude but I use the dictionary's definition. So to me this is just a subjective's point of view. "Intelligence is the level at which you can learn and think" That sounds like skill to me, actually probably not that either. No idea where this idea has come from, where's your sources?*

"Well you certainly can't, because you didn't create the Enneagram, but even if they were still alive, they couldn't ever expect any scientific approval either. Besides, I said, there is no logic supporting the Enneagram, and now you're trying to derail the conversation implying you hope it might one day be proven right, because you can't find any arguments yourself. Way to go. You might win the next presidential election like that."
*-What's to say there's logical supporting for any personality test? Is not Enneagram just one of those? I don't get your beef with it.
"because you can't find any arguments yourself" Most likely because your just talking out of your ass right now due to some beef over it.*

"No. I'm demonstrating the inconsistency of your own identity. Slytherins are power-seekers. INTPs are not.

Let's clear up something: Being ambitious doesn't equal having ambitions. An ambitious person doesn't just have ambitions, he does whatever necessary to pursue their goal, long-term. INTPs are spontaneous, short-term thinkers. Sure, they might know what they want to be, what they want to achieve, and they may be able to plan ahead for a week, but no INTP would wake up every day to remember their goal and consistently work their ass off for years if that's what they had to do to achieve their goal. INTPs are not workers. They are thinkers. Many times, following one's goal goes against the logical choice in the given situation. INTPs do what makes the most sense at the moment."
*-"No. I'm demonstrating the inconsistency of your own identity." Well you got me there. Btw why is HP houses a difference than Enneagram type? (I've read the types, I'm fully aware of who they "are").*

"Anything a truly ambitious person does, he only does it because it gets him closer to his goal. If an activity or decision doesn't get an ambitious person closer to his goal, he sees it as a waste of time. To an ambitious person, time is the most valuable thing, because it's the one thing you can never get back, therefore they use most of their time reaching their goal.
This is not an INTP. An ambitious person doesn't gain knowledge for its own sake. He only gains knowledge if it's required to reach his goal. An ambitious person also doesn't often question authority, because most of the time, doing so would remove him from his goal. Also, I literally just said "I would only gain power as long as I don't have to work long-term for it". A truly ambitious person does work long-term to achieve his goal.
Tell me, how is any of this useless?"
*-Never stated I was ambitious anyways.*

"I am praying to non-existent god that you are joking, because that's pretty embarassing if you're serious right now.
A sociopath is somebody who lacks affective empathy; they are not personally affected by the emotions of other people, even if they might be able to understand the emotional state of others (cognitive empathy). Because of this, they don't mind conning or harming others for whatever reason.
If one's actions are influenced by a goal has nothing to do with whether one has affective empathy or not."
*-I know what a sociopath is.*

"Do you know what's pointless? This question.
You just said "regardless of all that", before you ask a question, and then you mention "then the whole ordeal was pointless", meaning you do regard all that. Besides the questions purpose, you ask me for my opinion, just so you can reject it if you don't agree with it. What was the point of that question?"
*-Do you know what's also pointless? You preaching things I already know. Because regardless of how much gibberish you say I would like to hear what I really am. So far you've just said the NOTS and not the COULDs.*

Conclusion you think I'm talking gibberish, and I think your talking gibberish. Where's the middle ground?


----------



## leictreon

> Gibberish

Yep, INTP.


----------



## Eset

@Emologic 

I'll tell you what, if you have a hard time believing my MBTI type then why not take the test together.
You link me your test of choice and I'll do it. I'll link in all my answers to each question so you can see my thought process.
And if you have any other grudges I'll do those test too.

If you think tests are distasteful then link me some sources of relation to INTP types and I'll highlight what I relate about the type.

Wow so easy.


----------



## leictreon

The INTPness pours out tho.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

leictreon seems accurately typed, considering the avatar.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> @EmologicI just take the tests/quizzes man and get slytherin all the time. If I'm not actually a slytherin then that's cool.


Hmph... That was fast.




> -"the ability to acquire and apply knowledge and skills.", "a person or being with the ability to acquire and apply knowledge and skills." You may have you own view on intelligence dude but I use the dictionary's definition. So to me this is just a subjective's point of view. "Intelligence is the level at which you can learn and think" That sounds like skill to me, actually probably not that either. No idea where this idea has come from, where's your sources?


My source is ATV Reviews, Videos, Pictures, and ATV Prices. common fucking sense. Intelligence is such a basic concept, that there's no need whatsoever to look for any definition whatsoever. If you really have to search for the definition of intelligence, you need to search for intelligence.
But here, if it helps you.



> What's to say there's logical supporting for any personality test? Is not Enneagram just one of those? I don't get your beef with it.


*The MBTI is built on logic.* There are 2 cognitive modes that work together. Judgement and Perception. There are 2 types of judgement: Logic and Moral. There are 2 ways to judge: Personal or Impersonal. Same with perception. There are 2 types of perception: Sensing and Intuition. There are 2 ways to perceive: External or Internal. Judgement and perception can run parallel to each other. One is done internally, and the other externally. Either T/Fi and S/Ne or T/Fe and S/Ni. Everybody has both sensing and intuition, and both capacity for logic and emotion. Therefore we must have 4 functions, and they must be mirrored to the dominant functions because one of two ways to judge and one of two ways to perceive are already taken.
*The Enneagram is not built on logic, therefore it is not valid or applicable to anything.*



> "because you can't find any arguments yourself" Most likely because your just talking out of your ass right now due to some beef over it.


That was a challenge, which you are seemingly avoiding. Give me 1 argument that the Enneagram makes sense. Go on. I'm listening... . . . ...Yeah, I thought so.



> "No. I'm demonstrating the inconsistency of your own identity." Well you got me there. Btw why is HP houses a difference than Enneagram type? (I've read the types, I'm fully aware of who they "are").


"Anything a truly ambitious person does, he only does it because it gets him closer to his goal. If an activity or decision doesn't get an ambitious person closer to his goal, he sees it as a waste of time. To an ambitious person, time is the most valuable thing, because it's the one thing you can never get back, therefore they use most of their time reaching their goal.
This is not an INTP. An ambitious person doesn't gain knowledge for its own sake. He only gains knowledge if it's required to reach his goal. An ambitious person also doesn't often question authority, because most of the time, doing so would remove him from his goal. Also, I literally just said "I would only gain power as long as I don't have to work long-term for it". A truly ambitious person does work long-term to achieve his goal.
Tell me, how is any of this useless?"


> Never stated I was ambitious anyways.


Yes you did, and you still are. A = B, B = C, A = C. You = Slytherin, Slytherin = Ambitious, You = Ambitious.
Any more questions?



> I know what a sociopath is.


Obviously you didn't.



> Do you know what's also pointless? You preaching things I already know. Because regardless of how much gibberish you say I would like to hear what I really am. So far you've just said the NOTS and not the COULDs.


There you go again, avoiding me ripping you into pieces. Well, I don't blame you completely because there's not much to say when one has lost.
Besides that, you can't be 2 contradicting things at the same time. Make up your mind.



> Conclusion you think I'm talking gibberish, and I think your talking gibberish. Where's the middle ground?


It's over, Narcissistic, I have the high ground.


----------



## Max

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk accidentally


----------



## Eset

@Emologic

"My source is ATV Reviews, Videos, Pictures, and ATV Prices. common fucking sense. Intelligence is such a basic concept, that there's no need whatsoever to look for any definition whatsoever. If you really have to search for the definition of intelligence, you need to search for intelligence.
But here, if it helps you."
- You know full well your version on intelligence was subjective, I even showed acceptance on our differences. Yet you insult me. If you have a hard time debating impersonally then don't bother at all.

"The Enneagram is not built on logic, therefore it is not valid or applicable to anything."
- If you read about it you actually might find some nice things about it. I don't understand why you are so close minded about it. Why is Enneagram not logical, where is this coming from? All you state is "NO" but you don't have any reasons behind it. How are it's principles not valid or applicable?
I'm sure you've read this before and you know all about it since you have absolute reasons why it is "rubbish", but anyways: https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/how-the-enneagram-system-works/
Other personality tests that can be also considered "illogical"; HP houses, Socionics, Archtype, Lawful Evil (whatever you call it) etc. Yet you don't complain about those.

"That was a challenge, which you are seemingly avoiding. Give me 1 argument that the Enneagram makes sense. Go on. I'm listening... . . . ...Yeah, I thought so."
- It makes sense due the fact it literally collaborates your characteristics into a tidy package, sure a type 1 is not the same as another type 1 due to fact of generalization (reason why you display as a triad so it can full fill your personality more). However it is not meant to be a certainty of exactly who you are, but more of an idea of who you are. It's no different compared to other personality test. Though yes MBTI typing is far more firm, you shouldn't discard Enneagram typing purely because it doesn't reflect the same certainty.

"Tell me, how is any of this useless?"
- I asked you this -> "Btw why is HP houses a difference than Enneagram type?", not "Tell me, how is any of this useless?". You must of misread it.
This is implying that HP houses and Enneagram types have similar structures and principles in where you need to full fill a certain amount of characteristics and then you are sorted into a group which predicts the majority of your personality as generalization. As in all Slytherins are seen the same as one another.

"Yes you did" to "Never stated I was ambitious anyways."
- Nope, if you can find it and link it to me then i'll give you a gold medal.
"You = Slytherin" - I suggested I might not actually be a slytherin, "Slytherin = Ambitious" - Not sure, I haven't studied HP houses much, "You = Ambitious" - It would be nice if I was.

"There you go again, avoiding me ripping you into pieces. Well, I don't blame you completely because there's not much to say when one has lost.
Besides that, you can't be 2 contradicting things at the same time. Make up your mind."
- You're avoiding me, I asked what MBTI type you think I am and still no response. If you're going to debate about someone's type then this is how it should be done : First you critique then you suggest an alternative. If all you're going to do is critique without any suggestions on improvement then no one will take your debate seriously and will most likely see you as immature due to the fact you go about insulting.
"2 contradicting things at the same time" - What are the two contradicting things that you are implying?

"It's over, Narcissistic, I have the high ground."
- Learn to debate please.


----------



## Eset

@WontlyTheMoonBear

ExFJ. 

P.s sorry for the whole clutter on this thread, just me and this guy need to settle some things.


----------



## Lustghost

You're either inaccurately typed in MBTI or Socionics. INTP leads with Ti-Ne, while ILI leads with Ni-Te which would be INTJ in MBTI. I recommend studying cognitive functions.


----------



## Eset

Ghostbangs said:


> You're either inaccurately typed in MBTI or Socionics. INTP leads with Ti-Ne, while ILI leads with Ni-Te which would be INTJ in MBTI. I recommend studying cognitive functions.


You're right, I should probably refresh my Socionics, haven't updated them since I was going through an INTJ phase.

Anyways I would say "unknown" is perfect for you. ISTx though.


----------



## Wiggentree

@narcissistic

INTJ.  Take my judgment with a grain of salt because I'm still learning about typing (as you can see from my own unknown type). This is mainly based on impression from reading through some of your posts/presentation. You seem Ni-Te. I also see Ni-Fi expressing itself through your ideas of how things should be.

So far, I think I might be INFx.


----------



## RaisinKG

i dont know about you, so idk.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

@fluorine is inaccurately typed. He is definitely NOT 'unknown'. 
@quixotis Feel free to message me questions 'cause I'm an INFJ and I have INFJ functions! 



narcissistic said:


> You're right, I should probably refresh my Socionics, haven't updated them since I was going through an INTJ phase.


Your posts in this thread do seem like Te, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Lone Adventurer

@INFJennifer

I don't really know you, but you seem adamant in being an authentic INFJ


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Inu No Taisho said:


> @INFJennifer
> 
> I don't really know you, but you seem adamant in being an authentic INFJ


*searches the meaning of adamant in Google*

*adamant *
(adjective)
_refusing to be persuaded or to change one's mind._

LOL!

Ahahaha, that's because I analyzed all aspects already that I'm really sure I'm INFJ 

What do you mean by 'authentic INFJ'? Sorry if it sounds like a weird question but it's because English is not my first language.

I don't know you too, so I can't really tell if you're accurately typed or not.


----------



## Lone Adventurer

INFJennifer said:


> What do you mean by 'authentic INFJ'? Sorry if it sounds like a weird question but it's because English is not my first language.


Neither is mine 

I meant that you seem like the run of the mill/stereotypical/through and through INFJ type.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Inu No Taisho said:


> I meant that you seem like the run of the mill/stereotypical/through and through INFJ type.


Oh, okay. Thank you for telling me.

By the way, welcome to PersonalityCafe! Glad to see a new member here.


----------



## Lelu

You don't have many posts to go off of. INFJ seems acceptable.

Edit: This was to Inu.

To the actual post above me: One of the more obvious NFJ's I've come across on this forum. Let's just say you shouldn't have to change your account name anytime soon.


----------



## castigat

there isn't a doubt in my mind that @Lelu is INTJ lmao


----------



## INFJenNiFer

@castigat I don't know you but your avatar and 'lmao' can mean you're an ESTP. 



Lelu said:


> To the actual post above me: One of the more obvious NFJ's I've come across on this forum.


Never thought I was too obvious :laughing: What makes me so? 



Lelu said:


> Let's just say you shouldn't have to change your account name anytime soon.


Hahaha! I really want to change my account to INFJenNiFer, for more INFJ-ness.


----------



## castigat

INFJennifer said:


> @*castigat* I don't know you but your avatar and 'lmao' can mean you're an ESTP.


It has been a long, winding, arduous road to find out my true self, my true shitposting trash-living self, the ESTP. Also a lot of cross-examination and consulting the oracles of socionics but I digress

I have no reason to believe you're not INFJ from what I've seen of your posts

Also, at changing your name: do it, embrace the puns


----------



## Eset

INFJennifer said:


> Your posts in this thread do seem like Te, but that is just my opinion.


I do have really high Te, so you're right on that department.
@castigat

Never seen you before so, ESTP.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> @Emologic
> 
> "My source is ATV Reviews, Videos, Pictures, and ATV Prices. common fucking sense. Intelligence is such a basic concept, that there's no need whatsoever to look for any definition whatsoever. If you really have to search for the definition of intelligence, you need to search for intelligence.
> But here, if it helps you."
> - You know full well your version on intelligence was subjective, I even showed acceptance on our differences. Yet you insult me. If you have a hard time debating impersonally then don't bother at all.
> 
> "The Enneagram is not built on logic, therefore it is not valid or applicable to anything."
> - If you read about it you actually might find some nice things about it. I don't understand why you are so close minded about it. Why is Enneagram not logical, where is this coming from? All you state is "NO" but you don't have any reasons behind it. How are it's principles not valid or applicable?
> I'm sure you've read this before and you know all about it since you have absolute reasons why it is "rubbish", but anyways: https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/how-the-enneagram-system-works/
> Other personality tests that can be also considered "illogical"; HP houses, Socionics, Archtype, Lawful Evil (whatever you call it) etc. Yet you don't complain about those.
> 
> "That was a challenge, which you are seemingly avoiding. Give me 1 argument that the Enneagram makes sense. Go on. I'm listening... . . . ...Yeah, I thought so."
> - It makes sense due the fact it literally collaborates your characteristics into a tidy package, sure a type 1 is not the same as another type 1 due to fact of generalization (reason why you display as a triad so it can full fill your personality more). However it is not meant to be a certainty of exactly who you are, but more of an idea of who you are. It's no different compared to other personality test. Though yes MBTI typing is far more firm, you shouldn't discard Enneagram typing purely because it doesn't reflect the same certainty.
> 
> "Tell me, how is any of this useless?"
> - I asked you this -> "Btw why is HP houses a difference than Enneagram type?", not "Tell me, how is any of this useless?". You must of misread it.
> This is implying that HP houses and Enneagram types have similar structures and principles in where you need to full fill a certain amount of characteristics and then you are sorted into a group which predicts the majority of your personality as generalization. As in all Slytherins are seen the same as one another.
> 
> "Yes you did" to "Never stated I was ambitious anyways."
> - Nope, if you can find it and link it to me then i'll give you a gold medal.
> "You = Slytherin" - I suggested I might not actually be a slytherin, "Slytherin = Ambitious" - Not sure, I haven't studied HP houses much, "You = Ambitious" - It would be nice if I was.
> 
> "There you go again, avoiding me ripping you into pieces. Well, I don't blame you completely because there's not much to say when one has lost.
> Besides that, you can't be 2 contradicting things at the same time. Make up your mind."
> - You're avoiding me, I asked what MBTI type you think I am and still no response. If you're going to debate about someone's type then this is how it should be done : First you critique then you suggest an alternative. If all you're going to do is critique without any suggestions on improvement then no one will take your debate seriously and will most likely see you as immature due to the fact you go about insulting.
> "2 contradicting things at the same time" - What are the two contradicting things that you are implying?
> 
> "It's over, Narcissistic, I have the high ground."
> - Learn to debate please.


*I didn't fucking write that. What the hell?
I was HACKED. I wrote everything except for the ATV shit.
I have to fucking report that shit.*
I originally wrote "My source is www. common fucking sense". Without ATV whatever the hacker edited it to be.

We can continue once I resolved the issue.

EDIT: I wasn't hacked, rather I found a bug.
I typed www. ("w w w ." without spaces) and it "interpreted" it as something else.

EDIT 2: Actually, this time it didn't register it and turn it into this ATV shit...
So, since there is the possibility of me being hacked, I'm going to bring attention to this.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It seems correct


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Fluffy anime


----------



## Eset

Ni-.... please.
I'm more into rough Anime though so :/


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I used to watch some animes. In many senses I think they're superior to western animation. 

Ti.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, you seem very INTJ to me through your posts.


----------



## RaisinKG

I guess.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Unknown 

I guess INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

is that because of Asriel/my avatar? @EddyNash


----------



## MisterPerfect

flourine said:


> is that because of Asriel/my avatar? @EddyNash


Yes, im not going by anything else and you never guessed if I was typed correctly. Since you put "Unknown" I can not say if you are typed correctly CLEARLY


----------



## Shinsei

Ive seen your around before Eddy, I think your correctly typed


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

You have _exactly_ the same kind of username and avatar pic that I would use. Based on that, I think you're correctly typed.


----------



## Another Lost Cause

I could see an INTJ becoming a dental floss tycoon so the conclusion: correctly typed.


----------



## Communal Soap

Hm, cat avatar, pessimistic username... I think you might be an INTP


----------



## Dezir

Wow, artistic picture, ISFP was first thing I had in mind.


----------



## RaisinKG

oh yes


----------



## Nephilibata

'Unknown'
...hmm








...I'd say, you're NOT a potato


----------



## Shinsei

Ive seen you multiple times and judging from your posts, i dont believe you are mistyped.

=D


----------



## Pacifist

My best friend is an INTJ. We're both interested in Psychologie.
She wants to be a Psychologist, so I think you're not mistyped. 
Wow, that argument. Sorry, it's pretty hard to write in english.
I hope it's ok. :-D


----------



## Lone Adventurer

I don't know you, so for the sake of kinship, I'll say yes!


----------



## Pacifist

Happy me C:
Let's save the world!
Even if it's in a quiet way.
I think you're also not mistyped.
Your profil pic looks like pure justice.
(and again, sorry for my english)


----------



## Max

Pacifist said:


> Happy me C:
> Let's save the world!
> Even if it's in a quiet way.
> I think you're also not mistyped.
> Your profil pic looks like pure justice.
> (and again, sorry for my english)


No, but you seem too Fe to be INFJ. Definite NFJ, though. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sempiternal

@WontlyTheMoonBear Your profile pic looks uncannily like an ENTP I know. And his post rank would _totally_ be "Sir Buster Nutties" (if he didn't find the whole typing thing stupid).


----------



## Max

sempiternal said:


> @WontlyTheMoonBear Your profile pic looks uncannily like an ENTP I know. And his post rank would _totally_ be "Sir Buster Nutties".


I never chose the post rank lol.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sempiternal

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I never chose the post rank lol.


Ahh sorry, I don't know how those work once you're in the thousands...


----------



## Max

sempiternal said:


> Ahh sorry, I don't know how those work once you're in the thousands...


I like it, though. I'm like 800 or something away from picking my own post rank but I don't want a lilac name. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Adventurer

Thanks lass, although I often wonder if I'm really as introverted as I should be.


----------



## MashiKushii

Given all the stuff in your signature you should be accurately typed. Unless you made it up.


----------



## RaisinKG

oh yes


----------



## Miss Bingley

I'd say maybe INTP? But you're not typed, so...*shrug*. Only you can know your type, darling.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Spot on.


----------



## myanonemail

BenevolentBitterBleeding: Some of your shorter answer to some threads comes out as an Exxx to me for some reason. But than again I didn't read all that much and I'm not an expert of these types yet. Being into "serious" comics than again strikes as an Ixxx so I'm not sure. Probably you are accurately typed but if you were E then ESFP comes to mind.


----------



## einna123

@myanonemail

Something about that giggling monobear seems very INFP to me. Innocent at first glance yet hiding a more jaded outlook on life, kinda like the Fi-Te dichotomy.
Your post screams Ne. I'd say INFP is perfect for you


----------



## Shinsei

Yes
profile picture


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Maybe.


----------



## Shinsei

LOl i saw you go from ESFP to INTJ

yes


----------



## RaisinKG

yes


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj?


----------



## RaisinKG

maybe


----------



## Shinsei

Istp?


----------



## megmento

Yes, because of the line _It’s no more than a basis for deceiving yourself and decorating it with pretty words_ Don't you like sugarcoating the least? :O


----------



## MashiKushii

Undoubtedly yes.


----------



## RaisinKG

*Nods*


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Guess so.


----------



## RaisinKG

yep


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure


----------



## Jaune

Why not?


----------



## Nelada

I have read this thread and... How can you affirm that someone is typing on the right way with so little informations? Seems like a game, but you all seem to take it very seriously, I don't understand? Avatars and pseudo mean nothing when take apart like here.


----------



## Eset

Nelada said:


> I have read this thread and... How can you affirm that someone is typing on the right way with so little informations? Seems like a game, but you all seem to take it very seriously, I don't understand? Avatars and pseudo mean nothing when take apart like here.


Basically most of these people here I've spoke to on this site a lot so I kinda know them-ish, so it's easier to determine their "type".
If you're new here then I suppose it would be hard, but after awhile of getting to know people it'll be more easier.

Anyways most of these people are trolling/not taking it seriously so you're not going to get lynched for mistyping someone lol.

Anytoots.

"Unknown" - Would say xNFP.


----------



## Nelada

narcissistic said:


> Basically most of these people here I've spoke to on this site a lot so I kinda know them-ish, so it's easier to determine their "type".
> If you're new here then I suppose it would be hard, but after awhile of getting to know people it'll be more easier.
> 
> Anyways most of these people are trolling/not taking it seriously so you're not going to get lynched for mistyping someone lol.
> 
> Anytoots.
> 
> "Unknown" - Would say xNFP.


In fact, I'm new here but I know MBTI (as far as I can I guess, I'm not an expert) that's why I was wondering. It's a strange idea for me to take someone's profil and tell him "hum, you're this type" without a clue. But if it's a game, no problem. (I'm a kind of serious person who has difficulties to understand some game but makes dirty jokes...) 

And I don't know my type (I've opened a thread about it) but I don't think to be xNFP ^^"
If I pick your last answer, and one or two things on your profil then I'd tell you are some kind of TJ type.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes, i don't know what would be your type.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

INTx


----------



## Shinsei

Istp


----------



## Nelada

IxFP I think ^^


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## Endologic

"Unknown" is the most inaccurate type for anyone, period.

EDIT: Nevermind, another comment showed up as I was done typing this.


----------



## Shinsei

Emologic said:


> "Unknown" is the most inaccurate type for anyone, period.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, another comment showed up as I was done typing this.


God i hate it when that happens.. when your typing and you see another post


----------



## Endologic

Psychological Euphoria said:


> God i hate it when that happens.. when your typing and you see another post


God I hate it when that happens... When someone uses "your" instead of "you're".


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Emologic said:


> God I hate it when that happens... When someone uses "your" instead of "you're".


In other words, accurately typed.


----------



## Endologic

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> In other words, accurately typed.


 ?


----------



## Van Lady

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> In other words, accurately typed.



No word fuzz, to the point, correct use of punctuation. I'd say accurately typed.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, seems correct.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Entp.


----------



## Eset

INTJ or INTP is my bet.


----------



## Stardustlove

I think you are a intp or intj. Your pic seems rational and your also seem to be an anime lover.


----------



## Stardustlove

leaning more to intj cause of you username lol


----------



## Eset

First time seeing you, but besides that (lacking info to conclude on):

INFJ or INFP is my bet.


----------



## Stardustlove

I am an infj! You are right haha! Did I get it right? 

Ok got it. Thanks.


----------



## Eset

> I am an infj!


Couldn't tell.



> Did I get it right?


You tell me.

Btw if you want to add extra notes, then just edit your post to include it. Like this:



> I think you are a intp or intj. Your pic seems rational and your also seem to be an anime lover.
> leaning more to intj cause of you username lol


Rather than just posting again.


----------



## bubblePOP

I think INTP suits you.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

My first impression was INFP, but after seeing your Enneagram, I guess ENFJ 6w7 suits you.


----------



## Max

Sure.


----------



## RaisinKG

With an avatar like that and that enneagram, ya, just eyeballing.


----------



## Azazel

Something resonates on me about INFP though that strong ammount of shitposting is pure INTP-ness in it's natureP).


----------



## soop

It seems so I don't know a ton about INFJs but what I do know seems to fit better than other types.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Avatar is as ISTP as it gets, and avatar is usually something you relate strongly to, so I guess it's right...
Though, I also got a chillin' Si-Te vibe from the message, so I wouldn't exclude ISTJ too.


----------



## RaisinKG

> avatar is usually something you strongly relate to.


i can relate to patchy

Above: yep seems okay @slowcoffee


----------



## Eset

ExTP by signature, IxFJ by avatar, xNTP by posting.

xNTP overall.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes. the perfect example of a nonstereotypical INTP.


----------



## Doccium

Definetely some kind of *NTP though I lean more towards INTP.


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ i rekon


----------



## Ronney

Probably is INTJ but weird artsy avatar


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Ronney

Psychological Euphoria said:


> Intj


Why ?


----------



## Eset

X x t p.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya


----------



## musiclover3467

I can't exactly answer since your type is undecided, but I think you're an Ne user. I would recommend looking at this page Cognitive Function Theory for some in-depth type and function descriptions for help you determine Ti or Fi auxilary function.


----------



## RaisinKG

you only have like 30 posts. idk.


----------



## bremen

Seen a lot of your posts now,I think you fit more into the INTP mold from what I seen


----------



## RaisinKG

yes. =)


----------



## Retsu

flourine said:


> yes. =)


16w9 does seem about right actually


----------



## kittenmogu

It doesn't seem like I'll be of use to you :')


----------



## RaisinKG

Speak only if it improves upon the accurate typing.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Maybe an INTP?


----------



## Doccium

You give off a strong ENFP-vibe, yes.


----------



## Shinsei

And still INTJ


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Gives off INFJ vibe


----------



## Doccium

Definetely an ESTP.


----------



## Shinsei

Kinda like ISTP or ENTJ


----------



## Wiz

Think INTJ is legit


----------



## Doccium

You seem like either an ENFP or ENTP.


----------



## Wiz

I would guess INFJ, but I base that only on vibe


----------



## RaisinKG

yes, based on overall vibe and ennea.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Unknown is correct.


----------



## Because_why_not

Unknown = Nope.

Flo:

Unknown? No, it's very known.

Give me an I
Give me an N
Give me a T
Give me a P

Goooo, Flo! Woohoo!


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## bleghc

Going with the stereotypical idea of what an ISFP should be, yeah - you definitely look more lighthearted and extroverted in a few of the photos you've posted, though. If you ever reconsider, some kind of FP type with E4 somewhere in their tritype. Also - sp/sx?


----------



## Lone Adventurer

From what I've gathered, and with that 7w6 type, I would say so.


----------



## Eset

INFJ is suiting, 
would say ENFJ but you're not active as much on these sites (speak few words).
would say INFP but your profile is neatly organized.


----------



## Jaune

I can kind of see ISTJ although INTP was most accurate for you, I think.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP looks ok from what i've seen =)


----------



## Doccium

Definetely some kind of NP. Probably *NFP or ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown is the most accurate.


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## idoh

no, idk anything about the person above me except that their signature sounds like something a feeler would say


----------



## Shinsei

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

should be INFP


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP

INFJ

now thats what i call inconsistent.


----------



## Shinsei

I already know your type, am mixing it up.


here have another ENTJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Moving bottle says you are accurate.


----------



## Mindtraveler

INFJ, quite likely. After observing some of your posts: strong use of Ni-Ti?


----------



## Lacy

Seems very INTP


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Yeah.


----------



## Because_why_not

I'd say isfp seems right from what I've seen


----------



## Jaune

Ne seems like your dominant function to me.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Yes, Fi seems to be your dominant function. 
isfp looks about right for you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yes. Very much so haha


----------



## Azazel

The ENTP vibe comes through the door.


----------



## Jaune

I don't really know you, but I can indeed see you as an INFJ.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, you indeed seem to be an ISFP.


----------



## Lacy

INTP perhaps ?


----------



## Doccium

The more posts of you I read the more I am convinced you might be an INFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

I am thinking INTP too


----------



## soop

Absolutely, especially the Enneagram.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

give me a few days, i've just started stalking you and will give my answer after observation.....


----------



## RaisinKG

yes.


----------



## Lacy

Yup


----------



## Jakuri

Socionics IEI ~ MBTI INFJ. In light of this I would say yes.


----------



## Eset

Yes.


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, 8w7 seems accurate.


----------



## Jeffrei

Defiantly an INTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely an INTJ


----------



## Jeffrei

Defiantly an INTJ


----------



## Jaune

Definitely and defiantly an INTJ.


----------



## meaningless

probably.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sure why not.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes.


----------



## Shinsei

No clearly I S F J


----------



## sometimes

Shinsei - yes probably 
flourine - yeah
Azaire_Zalaire - I think so because I can't think of an alternate that would quite fit...
meaningless - Yeah. Also I think possibly an INFP with well developed use of Te from having a skim through your posts. Dunno.


----------



## Shinsei

Yes

could make a good ENTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

oh yes.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Pippy yes
Shinsei yes
Flourine if I said no you'd argue otherwise so yes


----------



## RaisinKG

> if I said no you'd argue


of course. Yes.


----------



## Eset

xNTP - flourine
INFx - Azure_Zalaire 
INxJ - Shinsei
INTx - pippylongstocking
IxFP - Jaune Valjaune
INxP - meaningless


----------



## Lacy

Yes


----------



## Jakuri

@Lacy Tears yes (INFJ)
@pippylongstocking yes, but with more access to inferior Fe.
@narcissistic @flourine @Shinsei yes as well.


----------



## Eset

INFJ - Lacy Tears 
INTx - Jakuri


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## Eset

See more Ne-Fi than Ne-Ti.
So ENFP. - Because_why_not

See more Ti-Ne than Ne-Ti.
So INTP. - flourine


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Narc yes intp


----------



## RaisinKG

yes. a very good example of INTP


----------



## Because_why_not

> See more Ne-Fi than Ne-Ti.
> So ENFP. - Because_why_not


Yaaayy! You're finally learning English! Thank your awesome ENFJ teacher!

Flo: ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Thank your awesome ENFJ teacher!


no thank your awesome Ne Dom teacher



> Flo: ISTJ.


No. My type is FLOU

Your type is ABWN


----------



## Because_why_not

And what does the A stand for, ISTJ?


----------



## Eset

Poor Pi.
ExxP
Here's some I made earlier:


----------



## Because_why_not

I didn't claim Pi. I said Flo was Pie. 

Infp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> I didn't claim Pi. I said Flo was Pie.
> 
> Infp.


figure it out ABWN
@Azure clearly an ESTP


----------



## Because_why_not

Pi is a greek letter and also a mathematical term. Pie is you. Pie is ISTJ. Narce is nonsensical.


----------



## Eset

This thread is too fast for me:








Please compensate for my lack of Se.

No.
Is a Pe not a Je.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Pi is a greek letter and also a mathematical term. Pie is you. Pie is ISTJ.


Yes. It's π and yes. my favorite food is pie but my name is not pie, ENFJ. Quit that inferior Ti grip!!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

My Fe is awesome! I'm ENFJ. Flo agrees!

Narci: infp.

Flo: Pie. An ISTJ pie.


----------



## RaisinKG

> My Fe is awesome! I'm ENFJ. Flo agrees!


Not really. I would throw a pie at you if you were really ENFJ, but you arean't, Pseudo-ENFJ. You looked at the type's description and loved it to bits so much that you set your MBTI tag to it. Probably just another I emo NFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Well I had Narce convinced I was an INFP. Maybe you are right.. Maybe I should change to INFP. But then I would be a liar. I am not a liar.

ISTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Flo To argumentative to not it be an entp.:laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Well I had Narce convinced I was an INFP. Maybe you are right.. Maybe I should change to INFP. But then I would be a liar. I am not a liar.
> 
> ISTJ.


but you are one. but youre probably the ISTJ around here.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTJs don't lie. You know that, ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> ISTJs don't lie. You know that, ISTJ.


ok.


----------



## Eset

> Flo To argumentative to not it be an entp.


NTP are very argumentative, so flourine could still be an INTP.

Because_why_not, you're an NFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

YAY EVERYONE! Flo has openly admitted that they are ISTJ. See, I told you there was nothing wrong with ISTJ. You shouldn't have been so mean about them. That's mean Flo. I stick up for them like an ENFJ!


Narci: Infp. No one cares. Move out the way.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> YAY EVERYONE! Flo has openly admitted that they are ISTJ. See, I told you there was nothing wrong with ISTJ. You shouldn't have been so mean about them. That's mean Flo. I stick up for them like an ENFJ!


 @Because_why_not nice wall of text. very inspiring it is. (thumbsup)


----------



## Because_why_not

It's 2 lines most. Lazy ISTJ is lazy.


----------



## Eset

NFP got bored so decided to argue about rubbish.
Ne for sure, and plus because you rarely use any logic when arguing (precision, accuracy, all that shit) that would mean you're using Fi.
Ne + Fi = NFP.

It's over Because_why_not, we know your type now - ish.


----------



## RaisinKG

because why not is obviously just another INFP
@narcissistic yes


----------



## Because_why_not

> NFP got bored so decided to argue about rubbish.
> Ne for sure, and plus because you rarely use any logic when arguing (precise, accuracy, all that shit) that would mean you're using Fi.
> Ne + Fi = NFP.
> 
> It's over Because_why_not, we know your type now - ish.



First, I can't believe the amount of times I have to explain logic =/= accurate conclusions. Second, you'd be wrong if you think ENFPs don't use logic.

Flo: ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> First, I can't believe the amount of times I have to explain logic =/= accurate conclusions. Second, you'd be wrong if you think ENFPs don't use logic.
> 
> Flo: ISTJ.


logic = accurate conclusions. this is logic

also 
BWN: ISFJ thats troo


----------



## Eset

INFP would make sense, since s/he likes to play Je dom roles.
Which is probably trying to exercise their inf. @flourine

WE HAVE YOU ON LOCK DOWN NOW BECAUSE.


----------



## Because_why_not

I don't mind whatever type you call me, it's when you say bs when you are wrong you need to be corrected. And by bs I mean your previous post.

Infp
@flourine missed your comment

Logic is the process of getting to a conclusion, right or wrong. LOOK IT UP FFS! ISTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

> I don't mind whatever type you call me, it's when you say bs when you are wrong you need to be corrected. And by bs I mean your previous post.
> 
> Infp
> @flourine missed your comment
> 
> Logic is the process of getting to a conclusion, right or wrong. LOOK IT UP FFS! ISTJ


so much inferior Thinking function. I see.


----------



## Eset

> I don't mind whatever type you call me, it's when you say bs when you are wrong you need to be corrected. And by bs I mean your previous post.


And why is it bullshit?
Please elaborate and please our Ti.

Also:
*(Ti) Introverted Thinking:* creates *precise and formulaic* knowledge of the world, using a streamlined mental model of rules and principles for navigating systems with *accuracy and precision* - This is me and flourine.

*(Fi) Introverted Feeling:* creates *value-based* knowledge of the world, using personal experiences as a guide for navigating life in accordance with one’s own *conscience or belief system* - This is you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, since you've forgotten the conversation from 5 minutes ago:

First, I can't believe the amount of times I have to explain logic =/= accurate conclusions. Second, you'd be wrong if you think ENFPs don't use logic.

Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

> First, I can't believe the amount of times I have to explain logic =/= accurate conclusions. Second, you'd be wrong if you think ENFPs don't use logic.


logic leads to accurate conclusions. illogic leads to inaccurate conclusions. basic logic. you have failed to appeal to our Ti.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> NTP are very argumentative, so flourine could still be an INTP.


Either way I'd rather not deal with just yet :tongue:
Florine would be all :exterminate:


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Florine would be all :exterminate:


tell me now. the truth cannot be hidden!


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Well, since you've forgotten the conversation from 5 minutes ago:
> 
> First, I can't believe the amount of times I have to explain logic =/= accurate conclusions. Second, you'd be wrong if you think ENFPs don't use logic.
> 
> Infp.


NFP have Fi which equates to: Morality or irrational when making decisions.
NTP have Ti which equates to: Logical or rational when making decisions. 

If you are unable to agree upon this then you are being fucking Fi, or you don't even follow the rules of typing.


----------



## Because_why_not

@flourine Sigh. 

Just one reference: [L01] What is logic? for some midnight reading. 

You're mixing logic up with empirical reasoning. 

ISTJ.



> NFP have Fi which equates to: Morality or irrational when making decisions.
> NTP have Ti which equates to: Logical or rational when making decisions.


 @narcissistic Te is rational, not Ti. Ti is subjective.

Also, the NFPs use Te. Educate yourself


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> tell me now. the truth cannot be hidden!


You can't handle the truth!! :tongue:roud:


----------



## RaisinKG

> One thing you should note about this definition is that logic is concerned with the principles of correct reasoning.


the source agrees with me.


----------



## Eset

> Also, the NFPs use Te. Educate yourself


What ENFPs tertiary, and INFPs inferior.
Yeah ok mate.


----------



## Because_why_not

> We shall be discussing validity again later on. It should be pointed out that logic is not just concerned with the validity of arguments. Logic also studies consistency, and logical truths, and properties of logical systems such as completeness and soundness. But we shall see that these other concepts are also very much related to the concept of validity.


Don't think you read it all the way through...


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Don't think you read it all the way through...


ok.


----------



## Because_why_not

Poor. ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

lol. ESTJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

....But I thought we were Si doms :'<


----------



## RaisinKG

youre the te dom around here


----------



## Because_why_not

Buh But... I just wanted us to be the Si doms we were talking about in the other friend. I thought you were my Si-friend....

An ISTJ who has kicked me out the club.... :'<


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not - Very high Te, much Si too... kappa kappa
flourine - Just a dumb Ne + Ti.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@flourine INTP


----------



## Because_why_not

> Because_why_not - Very high Te, much Si too... kappa kappa


I wanna be an Si dom. Flo told me we could be Si doms. We were gonna bake cakes and complain about too many trolls on PerC, unlike the good old days.

Azure: Yeah, I can feel the INFJ coming through my screen whenever you post.


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> @flourine INTP


toldja telling da truth was a bad idea! [TRIGGERED]

INTJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

What truth? You're an ISTJ pie..... Can I be an Si dom too?? Pwease??? :3


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> What truth? You're an ISTJ pie..... Can I be an Si dom too?? Pwease??? :3


now your begging


----------



## Eset

> I wanna be an Si dom. Flo told me we could be Si doms. We were gonna bake cakes and complain about too many trolls on PerC, unlike the good old days.


It's ironic how STJ (Si + Te) is the 180 of NFP (Ne + Fi).
You got some issues here NFP? 
You want to be the butterfly?

Flourine NTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

> now your begging


What like the assertive type? Maybe I can be an ESTJ ... for you, baby


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> What like the assertive type? Maybe I can be an ESTJ ... for you, baby


yes change your type nao


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh ay? We can't _both_ be assertive or there'll be a power struggle.... Actually, that would probably be pretty fun.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Azure_Zalaire You didn't comment


----------



## RaisinKG

...


----------



## Because_why_not

So clever.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> So clever.


nope


----------



## Eset




----------



## Because_why_not

You wouldn't want to be called clever and applauded? Why not?


----------



## RaisinKG

no. ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

You didn't answer. Why? Don't you like compliments? Why not? Don't you like someone feeling highly of you? Why not?

Modest ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

oh yes im real ticked off, "ENFJ"

ENFP.


----------



## Eset

NTP. 
Sometimes your Ti is super dominant and sometimes your Ne is super dominant.
Though I think overall Ne is more commonly used throughout your posting history.

Here's a nice cool cola to cool down from earlier:
(INTP trying to use Fe, might be perceived as patronizing [it's a tough life])


----------



## RaisinKG

thanks for the coca cola.

yes.


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## bremen

I could see you as an Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

ya


----------



## Eset

No point really discussing if *flourine* is accurate or not, simply because I know your doms are *Ne & Ti*, and you haven't shown me anymore evidence about other potential types for me to change my opinion.

For *ColdNobility* I can see *Pi* as your dom, and good relations/usage of *Ti*.
So I would say *INTJ*. I haven't spoken to you much but I can see *Ne>Se* for your inferior (i.e. *Ne inf*).
*
Jaune Valjaune*, you give off so much *Fi & Ni* (which Fi being the dom and Ni having strong relations/usage), so I would conclude on *IxFP*. I am unable to distinguish on your Pe function.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

No.

Now do me do me do me do meeeeeeee!


----------



## Eset

Did you turn into WontlyTheMoonBear?

Let's see,
You seem a very *Si & Ti* person. Though I think it's hard seeing Te in forums unless you're being super obnoxious with it. 
I would say you were: 
*Ne>Se* in your Pe.
*Te>Fe* in your Je.
*Ti>Fi* in your Ji.
*Si>Ni* in your Pi.
*Je>Pe*.
*Pi>Ji*.
*Je?Ji* WIP
*Pe?Pi* WIP
I haven't had a full discussion with you to have a good/full sense of you (only spoken by: Ban thread)
All of this is assumption of course.
What else would you expect from an INTP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

You _may_ or may not have gotten one of those correct. Maaaaaaybe two. But I actually don't know what you wrote so...

W0t all dem lettrs m8? Am my type right? Give me the facts!

As for you... hmm... I don't think so... nope. :hellokitty:


----------



## RaisinKG

but if he not intp then wut is he?


----------



## Purrfessor

@flourine hmm typed as an ENTP. I don't have much to go off of but I don't see any reason to doubt it. 

My personality type says Unknown but that's because I don't like when others judge me with their ignorant stereotypes after seeing my real type of ISFJ. Flourine seemed to type me as INTJ, which I suppose is the type with the stereotypes that fit me.  People usually say INFJ but INTJ is pretty close to that considering flourine didn't have much to work with. 

Ive been on the site for a few years now. Anybody know a bit more about me and want to state if they think ISFJ is right?


----------



## vladioto

Well, I don't know your type..


----------



## Purrfessor

vladioto said:


> Well, I don't know your type..


I said ISFJ in my post


----------



## DAPHNE XO

No.

my type: entj


----------



## Jaune

Yes, that seems accurate.


----------



## Eset

> You _may_ or may not have gotten one of those correct. Maaaaaaybe two. But I actually don't know what you wrote so...
> 
> W0t all dem lettrs m8? Am my type right? Give me the facts!
> 
> As for you... hmm... I don't think so... nope. :hellokitty:


For BenevolentBitterBleeding:

* *




Ty for troll 

I was suggesting:
High:
Si, Ti, Te, Ni
Low:
Fi, Fe, Ne, Se
So your full function stack might look like something as this:
Si, Ti, Te, Ni, Fi, Fe, Ne, Se
I am unsure where to place your: Fe & Se due to you showing a lack of such on this forum (which doesn't mean it indicate a lack of irl)
That is why I placed them so low down.
However:
Si, Ti, Te, Ni, Fi, Ne
I can feel comfortable on.




Jaune Valjaune:
IxFP all the way


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Very limited info to go on; only catching glimpses.

Final verdict: not showing any signs of narcissism. Disappointed. Leaning xNTJ > xNTP. _maybe_ an xxFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

...Yes.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

No no no! NOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

I usually get that reaction from people.

For sake of the same though because ENFJs care about everyone: Yes.


----------



## leictreon

Nah, ENFP was more you


----------



## Eset

Just looking at your profile drowns me in Fi+Ne.


----------



## Doccium

You give off a strong INTP vibe.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Your avatar speaks to Ti,
Your signature speaks of NE
....

coin flip says yes to @Doccium :tongue:


----------



## Jaune

Yes, from what I've seen, you are very INFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

unknown is the most accurate.


----------



## Doccium

Yes.


----------



## Eset

I see usage of Ti.
I see little usage of Se & Fe.

INTP.


----------



## Jaune

I see usage of Ti. Some usage of an intuitive function, could be Ni or Ne. I see some Si. INTP sounds right.


----------



## Kynx

Not typed, so no


----------



## RaisinKG

With a username like that yea


----------



## Azure Dreamer

From what I've seen most definitely.


----------



## Eset

I've never seen your full function order,
but either INTJ or ISTJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

No, this is an INFP who changed their type to mess with an intp on another thread.


----------



## Eset

ahahhahaha,
so ironic it hurts.


----------



## Because_why_not

Thanked because I'm assuming you made the right links there, infp


----------



## Morfy

Assuming is one thing you ENFJs seem to specialise in


----------



## Aladdin Sane

I would have guessed INFJ.


----------



## Riven

Pretty much


----------



## Jaune

Yes, I can see you as an INFP.


----------



## leictreon

Unknown = most accurate type


----------



## Eset

Could still be an INTP judging by that function order.


----------



## RaisinKG

yup. The INTP who has never changed their-oh. 

Much irony I see there.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Nope and not going to argue what they are. (Probably entp)


----------



## Because_why_not

You clearly can't see an ENTJ when it's right in front of your eyes, then. Must be inferior Se = yup, you be 100% INFJ.


----------



## bremen

I don't even know at this point,I'm guessing you're actually an Enfp as it was your type some time ago.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

1000% accurate.


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> I don't even know at this point,I'm guessing you're actually an Enfp as it was your type some time ago.


Lol if you don't know that means I have done it right muwahahaha

Flo: you can be whatever you want to be if you just believe! You can't have believe without be! Now buzz little bee, buz to your dreams <3
@BenevolentBitterBleeding No: Istj would never make a mistake or use percentage inaccurately


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj=entp


----------



## Eset

I s t j.


----------



## johnnyyukon

No idea. Do INTP dudes usually represent themselves with anime chicks? If so, then, YES!!


----------



## RaisinKG

johnnyyukon said:


> No idea. Do INTP dudes usually represent themselves with anime chicks? If so, then, YES!!


anime is an xNxP thing from what I've heard so yeah?

definitely a Ne dom.


----------



## Eset

Kinda cornered yourself there pal.

ENTP.


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> I've never seen your full function order,
> but either INTJ or ISTJ.


LOL, Its funny you mentioned that because i have never taken a cognitive function test, so i took one 
I will go from highest to lowest. I did this test on celebritytypes.com 

Te-92%
Ni-83%
Ti-64%
Si-54%
Fi-49%
Ne-45%
Se-36%
Fe-28%
Your most likely Jungian type is ENTJ or ESTJ.


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> LOL, Its funny you mentioned that because i have never taken a cognitive function test, so i took one
> I will go from highest to lowest. I did this test on celebritytypes.com
> 
> Te-92%
> Ni-83%
> Ti-64%
> Si-54%
> Fi-49%
> Ne-45%
> Se-36%
> Fe-28%
> Your most likely Jungian type is ENTJ or ESTJ.


Nah bruh,
this one is much better.
http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Nah bruh,
> this one is much better.
> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.3)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************* (19.1)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************** (29)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************************************** (41.4)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************************* (43.6)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************* (33.1)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) **************** (16.9)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ***************************** (29.2)
average use

Most likely type: INTJ
Second most likely type: ENTJ
Third most likely type: ISTJ

LOL could have sworn my Fi was a bit stronger than that.

I was hovering over the Enneagram 8 forum and am pretty sure my w7 skews my results with more Te.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya


----------



## bremen

Entj is accurate because Entp is the kind of type to do this sort of things.


----------



## Shinsei

ISTJ could also be INTJ because of the troll avatar.


----------



## Jaune

You do seem like you can be any XXTJ. More so the XNTJs.


----------



## Shinsei

Fi? INFP?


----------



## Mindtraveler

INTJ, your enneagram 8 makes your Te stand out more in your functions tests.


----------



## Shinsei

INTP, yea


----------



## Mindtraveler




----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup intp


----------



## Because_why_not

No, you're lying. You're really an ESTJ. Don't ask me how I know, I just know, you know.


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Don't ask me how I know, I just know, you know.


IIIIINNNNNFFFFFPPPPP haha


----------



## Because_why_not

Clear ISTJ is clear.


----------



## Mindtraveler

EEEeeeek N Effffff PeePee! 



 ......... oui,oui! Si,Si


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Nope retract that, enfp for you


----------



## Because_why_not

Wanna join the club? Hmm...... Nah. No ESTJs allowed!!! Muwahah


----------



## Because_why_not

Clearly doing it for attention.Must be ESFJ


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Entp.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> ENTP.
> 
> Came to join the mixer.


check my sig bro
@Dental Floss Tycoon must be INTP


----------



## AshOrLey

Flo's an intp!


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Flo's an intp!


like you're the one to talk, INTP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

2000% accuracy.


----------



## Jaune

It's over 9000% accuracy.


----------



## RaisinKG

oh please that memes old

8000.01% is where its at


----------



## Shinsei

Stupid meme

ENTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> Stupid meme
> 
> ENTJ


accurate tem/tem. Have a trophy for your hardwork.

INTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## Shinsei

Thank you i appreciate. <3

ENTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTJ of course.


----------



## Shinsei

Obvious, ISFP is Obvious.


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> Obvious, ISFP is Obvious.


ESFP for you


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> ESFP for you


This game is pretty fucking boring when there is only 2 of us. HAhaha

ENTJ, must be an NT thing


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## BroNerd

INFJ seems likely but I'd also consider ENFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Yea.


----------



## bremen

Nope
Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yep


----------



## RaisinKG

Aye


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> Infj


i see what you did there

ENFJ


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> i see what you did there
> 
> ENFJ


LOL even i don't know what i did. What did i do?


----------



## bremen

Yeah,although could see you as an Istj too.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya


----------



## Mindtraveler

@ColdNobility

ISTJ is accurate.


----------



## Lacy

Seems quite accurate


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ duh


----------



## Eset

ENTP duh


----------



## RaisinKG

No, because I said so.

Deal with it.


----------



## Eset

How... how.. how could you?:









ENTP for the lulz


----------



## Shinsei

Yes


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure


----------



## Shinsei

@Moonious,

No is secretly ESFJ


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp cause we all r


----------



## Shinsei

Nice name ENTP


----------



## Eset

I N F J.

I have my reasons.


----------



## Eset

I n f p.


----------



## Jakuri

Yep, I concur.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Bear is your type followed closely by unknown. I think you enjoy being a enigma to others a bit to much.

To the next person skip me.


----------



## bremen

Istj for ursi


----------



## Lacy

ISTP or maybe INTP


----------



## Siri

Se seeking. Maybe intj.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

I guess.


----------



## Eset

Possibly.


----------



## Because_why_not

No, he admitted over PM he was actually an ISFJ.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp


----------



## Because_why_not

:dry:

ISTJ.


----------



## Max

Is this depressed, repressed, moody moon bear accurately typed as an ESxP? 

Yes. @Because_why_not

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

ESFP.



> No, he admitted over PM he was actually an ISFJ.


Screenshot it, 
or it didn't happen.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> ESFP.
> 
> 
> Screenshot it,
> or it didn't happen.


Why ESFP? *howls because is part wolf.*

YES YOU ARE. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> Why ESFP?


Because I have my reasons.

ESFP.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> Because I have my reasons.
> 
> ESFP.


Now the moonbear wolf is curious to know. 









INTP. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AshOrLey

Esfj


----------



## Eset

> Now the moonbear wolf is curious to know.


...Reasons that can't be explained other than:
Intuition.

INFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Screenshot it,
> or it didn't happen.











Narci = ISFJ.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> View attachment 577394
> 
> 
> Narci = ISFJ.


Omfg, so much photoshop.
Not even the right font and colour lmao.
Nice try though.

ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

It's actually the right font and colour actually. I even checked the font PerC uses just now as I'm typing this.

ISFJ. Proof seen above.


----------



## Eset

> It's actually the right font and colour actually. I even checked the font PerC uses just now as I'm typing this.


 Oh realllyy....

How about this then:









ENFP.


----------



## Max

Why am I not invited to this magical brotherhood of Skypers? Lol.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Oh realllyy....
> 
> How about this then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENFP.


Photoshop with attention to detail, obviously an Si-dom. Also, that Fe....

ISFJ.


----------



## meaningless

You're definitely an ISTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp!!!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

Entj :O


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj try-hard. Just looking for an infj to lore into a false sense of security to seduce and make a wife of. 

Logic: Flawless

Verdict: Obvious ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp...


----------



## Max

ENTP, YOU LIAR!

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Unknown is the most accurate, as many would say. But yes, ESXP seems right, and you do seem like an ESFP from what I've seen.


----------



## Jeffrei

^--- would it be a bad thing to guess your a xxxx?


----------



## Jaune

I'd say xxxx is an accurate guess for me. xD

Anyways, I guess ESFP seems right for you. I get XNFP vibes as well from what little I've seen from you.


----------



## Jeffrei

Jaune Valjaune said:


> I'd say xxxx is an accurate guess for me. xD
> 
> Anyways, I guess ESFP seems right for you. I get XNFP vibes as well from what little I've seen from you.


 xnfp?


----------



## RaisinKG

Ah yes.


----------



## Jeffrei

Would it be too much to ask for an explanation? XD


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj


----------



## Because_why_not

I am weakening you! Muwahahahahaha

....ENTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

If you feel that way enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Dom all


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Dom all


Ni-Fe-Ni-Fe-Ni-Fe-Ni-Fe


----------



## leictreon

Literally EISNTFJP


----------



## Eset

INFP is in your blood my dear friend.


----------



## RaisinKG

well of course.


----------



## Jeffrei

Isfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@flourine Always

Of course


----------



## darcstar3

im gonna go with the flow and say entp =0

also, i just tried a cognitive test and got istj =/ what the hell?
ive always been terrible at sports and physical things
and im so unorganised it hurts...
why do all the tests i do give random (wrong) results? the only thing ever the same is the i


----------



## meaningless

@Azure_Zalaire Your cognitive functions are Ni-Ne-Ti-Te-Se-Se-Fe-Ze-Yi-Le, from what I have concluded, your type is IZLD )))))))


@Because_why_not LOL you're so clueless, Azure is totally an IZLD


----------



## Eset

> why do all the tests i do give random (wrong) results?


Don't take tests as absolutes,
you should learn how cognitive functions works if you want an accurate typing.
ISTJ + INTP = INTJ

INTJ - meaningless


----------



## RaisinKG

mhm


----------



## Eset

hmh


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> hmh


Ay.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

3000% Pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> Don't take tests as absolutes,
> you should learn how cognitive functions works if you want an accurate typing.
> ISTJ + INTP = INTJ
> 
> INTJ - meaningless


That's true. I got xNFJ once in those tests. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## darcstar3

yes >.<


----------



## Shinsei

indeed


----------



## RaisinKG

aey


----------



## Because_why_not

So what are you now? ... Hm ... Still ENTJ ... "Yeah, sure!!"


----------



## Shinsei

Still ENFJ and still spam botting. you even worse than Narci.


----------



## darcstar3

bwn, entp, so entp

intj seems ok


----------



## Because_why_not

Making judgements with no proof = Ni
"Seems ok" = Trying to be diplomatic = Fe

Conclusion: Infj.


----------



## Shinsei

No clearly ISTP. Are you going to celebrate when I reach 3k posts


----------



## Because_why_not

No, ISTPs are too cool for that shit.

INTP.


----------



## darcstar3

still entp


----------



## Because_why_not

Making judgements with no proof = Ni
"Seems ok" = Trying to be diplomatic = Fe

Conclusion: Infj.
@Azure_Zalaire no need to search the INFJ forums anymore, I've found you a potential bride hahahaha


----------



## Morfy

You ping ENFP to me.


----------



## Eset

ENTP - Morfinyon
ENTP - Because_why_not
ENTP - darcstar3
ENTP - Shinsei
ENTP - flourine

Now everyone can be a troll.


----------



## Shinsei

You forgot yourself ENTP


----------



## The red spirit

From what I know, yes.


----------



## Shinsei

Yeah


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Yes.


----------



## Shinsei

Yes from our previous encounters


----------



## Max

Assess me please.

Yup. Seems so. My 8w7 partner in crime.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Assess me please.
> 
> Yup. Seems so. My 8w7 partner in crime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Oh yea I remember you mentioned in something. I was at school so i could not check it.


----------



## Mindtraveler

@*WontlyTheMoonBear*

ESXP for sure, ESFP?

"Random" question for you: What do you think of him?


----------



## Shinsei

Mindtraveler said:


> @*WontlyTheMoonBear*
> 
> ESXP for sure, ESFP?
> 
> "Random" question for you: What do you think of him?


He likes to talk a lot, But in all honesty, I want to see what he can bring to the table, I want to know whether all future "politicians" will only tell bullshit just to get into power. Will he bring a revolutionary change? Only time can tell and we shall wait to see how he will change America.


----------



## Endologic

BloxezCola said:


> Yeah your defiantly an ESFP.


You're type is also correct.


----------



## Shinsei

Emologic said:


> *You're* type is also correct.


LOL I remember that


----------



## Endologic

Shinsei said:


> LOL I remember that


Also note that she said "defiantly".


----------



## Eset

I N T P whose defiant.


----------



## Shinsei

Emologic said:


> Also note that she said "defiantly".


Now I am confused what are we even talking about. This thread or some other thread I quoted you before?:laughing:


----------



## Mindtraveler

Shinsei said:


> He likes to talk a lot, But in all honesty, I want to see what he can bring to the table, I want to know whether all future "politicians" will only tell bullshit just to get into power. Will he bring a revolutionary change? Only time can tell and we shall wait to see how he will change America.


My question was actually aimed at *WontlyTheMoonBear, *thank you none the less however. :tongue:


----------



## Shinsei

Mindtraveler said:


> My question was actually aimed at *WontlyTheMoonBear, *thank you none the less however. :tongue:


Oh. That was awkward. :laughing:


----------



## Max

Mindtraveler said:


> @*WontlyTheMoonBear*
> 
> ESXP for sure, ESFP?
> 
> "Random" question for you: What do you think of him?


I really don't care. He is as bad as Hilary in his own way. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Moorbear yes


----------



## Max

I might change my username.

I think so. You are an N of some sort lol

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Drumroll .........................................................

..........................................................................


* *




yeah, sure


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes seems like a good match... for now


----------



## Because_why_not

My PerC must've messes up because that one was supposed to be for you (you were showing as last) but works for Moonbear too!

So, since the universe does not want me to agree with you..... ENTP


----------



## Eset

Let's continue the ENTP train.


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh yes.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Eset

80% likely to be.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Yes, although I think you're trying your hardest to be like an ISFP. XD


----------



## Eset

INTP trying to be an ISFP, that's new.

Most likely.


----------



## Eset

Recognizing emotions, INFP.


----------



## Shinsei

Not enough emotions must be ESFJ 

hoot hoot.


----------



## Jakuri

ENTJ it is


----------



## Mindtraveler

INTP - is correct I assume?


----------



## Siri

Ofcourse


----------



## Eset

You give off ISTJ vibes.


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Shinsei

You can be INTJ


----------



## Siri

INFP maybe


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Very much so.


----------



## Siri

Could be INFP.


----------



## Max

No. Computers have no souls.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## Max

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Estp


Why ESTP? I wanna hear this one.

INFP.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

The moon phase, Astrology, ennegram correlations, Intuition, mannerisms, picking a random letter...

Tpbm skip me


----------



## Mindtraveler

INFJ... check!


----------



## Jaune

Indeed.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup


----------



## Eset

> Name: enxp
> Avatar: estp
> Profile: unknown
> Sig: esxp
> 
> Conclusion: estp


Wrong thread,
also I created that method,
so it's super accurate!

ISTJ - ColdNobility

ESFP - WontlyTheMoonBear


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp- narcissistic


----------



## bremen

Still don't see you as a Infj,you sound too thinking type to me,but idk what to type you.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sure


----------



## RaisinKG

Yyes


----------



## bremen

You're a straight up Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Well of course


----------



## Eset

Straight outta INTP.


----------



## Mindtraveler

INTP brotha from anotha XXXX motha.


----------



## RaisinKG

OH yes, another INTP joins the INTPhouse


----------



## Mindtraveler

INTP in tha hou$$$$e!


----------



## RaisinKG

$$cha ching top kek$$

aye.


----------



## Mindtraveler

Arrrr you an INTPirate? Aye, think so!


----------



## RaisinKG

Aye, INTPirate, I be steerin the ship! Yohoho!


----------



## Mindtraveler

INTP, it's not Christmas yet, nonono!


----------



## RaisinKG

Mindtraveler said:


> INTP, it's not Christmas yet, nonono!


U WATCH BOBOBO

ommmmgggg
one of us one of us one of us!


----------



## Eset

INTP circle jerk thread!


----------



## bremen

Likes anime,must be INTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup ISTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP. Already discussed this.
@ColdNobility
Avi has tea time and looks fed up with life. Must be ISTJ. Pahahaha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

-_- real original ENFP


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp


Making judgments without proof = More Ni-dom ness

INTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> Making judgments without proof = More Ni-dom ness
> 
> INTJ


Only gives you INXJ

so why don't we play along INTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP playing as usual. ENTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

(I'm cranky right now so I apologize in advance)

For a broken record your not learning very well and have a complete lack of originality. (Si-Ne off the list)
For Se vs Ni dominance you tend to be more onservant of things than focused on a single outcome but get obsessive with it when you do. (Se>Ni)
Short and direct to the point with a playful manor (T dominance or aux)
Tends to behave trollish at time pointing towards Ti tendency and with little care for social norms but want to involve others (Fe in lower position so Ti>Fe)
Is clearly extroverted for E

ESTP would be best fit


----------



## Because_why_not

....... Entp

Muwahahaha


----------



## Max

I can't sleep and have class in like 8 hours. Big Lebowski is the only decent thing on. 

INTPlebs entertain me.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> ....... Entp
> 
> Muwahahaha


:dry: .....

Troll
@WontlyTheMoonBear try netflix to stream somethings in a failure use youtube

Your ESXP


----------



## Max

Azure_Zalaire said:


> :dry: .....
> 
> Troll
> @WontlyTheMoonBear try netflix to stream somethings in a failure use youtube
> 
> Your ESXP


Why would I even waste money on Netflix? Haha.

Inferior Se INFPlebianNFJ. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

ESFP from our PMs


----------



## bremen

Maybe,maybe not,

Final verdict:Yes


----------



## Max

Shinsei said:


> ESFP from our PMs


We barely PMed :3 You fell asleep on me haha.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

ISTJ too robotic maybs INTJ

=ENFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

INFJ quite logical consistent

=ESTP


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ being quite snarky

INTP


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Yes, if not, maybe INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes, but Flan avi implies ENFPness


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> yes, but Flan avi implies ENFPness


Didn't you make a thread about having tertiary Fe, which means ENTP? LMAO


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> Didn't you make a thread about having tertiary Fe, which means ENTP? LMAO


that was when i was ENTP at the time

Too much Te must be ESTP


----------



## sometimes

Yeah maybe. xNTP.


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> that was when i was ENTP at the time
> 
> Too much Te must be ESTP


So what you are implying is that you trolled a bunch of people.

Must be ENTP


----------



## Siri

For the first time, yes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Seems like it.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

17th type - unknown. Very accurate.


----------



## Mindtraveler

ENTJ is a fact.


----------



## darcstar3

intp? seems legit


----------



## Shinsei

darcstar3 said:


> intp? seems legit


6w5? nah must be a 2.


----------



## darcstar3

i dont even understand those, but thats what came out of a test i found...

entj =P


----------



## Shinsei

darcstar3 said:


> i dont even understand those, but thats what came out of a test i found...
> 
> entj =P


Tests are unreliable, but i won't intrude you poor old enneagram 6. 

8s and 6s have difficulties getting along, its like an INTP + ESTJ, so i found it pretty funny.


----------



## darcstar3

oh really? i guess i should actually research it properly.... one day


----------



## Shinsei

I should have said ESFJ but you get the point, its a nightmare. Truth be told my close friend is an ISTJ type 6 been good friends for 6 years now, only small issues.

"One day" must be INTP for laziness. XD


----------



## darcstar3

i am lazy, and i have many other things i need to research first

my best friend is a proud entp, which works quite well


ill let you stay intj for now


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, I guess.


----------



## Eset

Indeed.


----------



## Siri

Yes.


----------



## Because_why_not

No. She admitted to a friend of a friend who knows a friend that told me she was an INTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Because_why_not

* *




Nopey


----------



## RaisinKG

Nope.avi


----------



## Because_why_not

Is A.PIE


----------



## RaisinKG

I c wot u did dare


----------



## Max

No one answers my messages 

Yes


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Estp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Type random


----------



## RaisinKG

No. Type AOTY

All Of The tYpes.

and ALL DOM functions

ENTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Boss


----------



## RaisinKG

Crystal Clear. ENFP.


----------



## Eset

No.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes! :wink:


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> No.


What's My Type, Boss?


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> what's my type, boss?


p l e b.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> p l e b.


Thanks, narci sama.


----------



## Siri

Nope, next type probably ENTP. Is an ISTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup Infp


----------



## Because_why_not

Nope ENTP


----------



## Max

No. He is ENxP

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes esfp


----------



## Because_why_not

He finally admitted he's an ENTP everyone!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Bwn broken record so... enfj


----------



## Siri

Probably


----------



## Jaune

I guess.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Why not


----------



## Siri

INTJ. You and Shinsei give off somewhat similar vibes.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Maybe.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, very much.


----------



## Eset

Indeed.


----------



## Siri

Yo


----------



## RaisinKG

If Narci is not INTP what is he? 

No for u


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh yes


----------



## Siri

Not at all.


----------



## RaisinKG

be prepared

Mistyped prolly INTJ


----------



## soop

Intjist intj to ever internet forum


----------



## RaisinKG

soop said:


> Intjist intj to ever internet forum


ISTPest ISTP to ever ISTP on the internet


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## darcstar3

infj seems a better fit than intj


----------



## Shinsei

Infp?


----------



## Siri

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Siri

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

:dry:


----------



## Jaune

You've always seemed like more of an intuitive to me.


----------



## Shinsei

INFP or ISFP


----------



## bremen

Meow


----------



## Siri

Istj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Siri

Infj


----------



## soop

Yeah seems like it.


----------



## RaisinKG

Soup is accurate.


----------



## darcstar3

ENxP, yes


----------



## Shinsei

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Easily.


----------



## darcstar3

-.-

intp for shin-chan


still ENxP


----------



## Shinsei

INTP or INFP for darci-kun


----------



## RaisinKG

obviously INTJ


----------



## Shinsei

I think my cover as an ISFJ has been blown. LOL ENTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## bremen

Esfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## RaisinKG

ah yes


----------



## darcstar3

entp


----------



## RaisinKG

y T over F tho @darcstar3


----------



## darcstar3

why not? just keeping the conversation going, without being too repetitive >.<

i mean, i dont know you that well, and i cant even decide for myself, so...


----------



## Eset

INFP - darcstar3
ENTP - flourine
INTJ - Azure_Zalaire
INTP - ColdNobility
INTJ - Shinsei


----------



## RaisinKG

no, INFP. Because I said so.


----------



## Eset

ISTP huh, what's the occasion?
Or do you just match the mbti with whatever touhou character you are displaying as?

Regardless, xNTP.


----------



## Shinsei

Did flourine change type again LMAO. I suppose I can't talk

Narci: INTP
Flo: INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

> ISTP huh, what's the occasion?
> Or do you just match the mbti with whatever touhou character you are displaying as?


no i am merely following in @Because_why_not 's footsteps


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> no i am merely following in @Because_why_not 's footsteps


Awww I'm so flattered and admired <3 (But you need to update your sig - pah. Amateur...)

I'll give you ESFJ for wannabe (Fe/Si following trends)
But ENxP for lack of attention to detail (Si inferior)


Tallying up the votes = inconclusive.
However, you could make an argument for INTP/ENTP from those results (Si would still be in the lower half of the stack and paired with Fe, just a different order to above.)


----------



## Siri

ENFJay


----------



## RaisinKG

INFPoet.


----------



## Siri

ENFPuny


----------



## Shinsei

yes


----------



## darcstar3

No


----------



## Shinsei

Yes


----------



## Siri

Yes


----------



## Shinsei

No


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Not right now.


----------



## sometimes

Probably yes. I think xxTJ anyway.


----------



## Diavolo

Mmmmh yes ?


----------



## darcstar3

hmmm, IxTP, sure


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh yes.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

definitely


----------



## RaisinKG

yup


----------



## bremen

Flourine knows his/her type but doesnt care at this point.


----------



## RaisinKG

of course


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Always typed correctly for fluorine


----------



## RaisinKG

Yup


----------



## Doll

Seems like it to me.


----------



## Chicken Nugget

Yeah, ENFP seems pretty accurate.


----------



## RaisinKG

yea


----------



## darcstar3

who knows?


----------



## RaisinKG

yes


----------



## Shinsei

yes


----------



## Siri

Indeed


----------



## RaisinKG

of course


----------



## Marshy

I have no clue


----------



## darcstar3

me either


----------



## RaisinKG

yes


----------



## darcstar3

sure, probably


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup looks accurate


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

very accurate


----------



## darcstar3

IxTP


----------



## Shinsei

Isfj


----------



## Endologic

Not sure...


----------



## Shinsei

Emologic said:


> Not sure...


Hi


----------



## darcstar3

NO!!! hes LYING to us =0 =0 =0


----------



## Shinsei

darcstar3 said:


> NO!!! hes LYING to us =0 =0 =0


I will have you know I am 100% accurately typed


----------



## RaisinKG

yea he's right ya know


----------



## darcstar3

he admitted that he was lying =0

but istp seems ok you you


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## bremen

I'd say most likely


----------



## Siri

Probably


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Endologic

^
Unknown is always wrong.



Shinsei said:


> I will have you know I am 100% accurately typed


Yeah right.

And you totally have DID, so no matter what you become, you always become 100% of it.


----------



## Eset

Possibly.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Possibly.


 (*X* + 4) x 2 - 6 
---.---- 2

Answer - *X* x 100 = The percentage of how INTP I am.


Let's see if you get the reference...

...Also, I somehow just can't relate to the concept of having a Waifu...
It's as if one is, in their head, pretending to be with a fictional character.
I can't not distinguish reality from fiction.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

ursi said:


> no


U wot m8 tell me plz


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> (*X* + 4) x 2 - 6
> ---.---- 2
> 
> Answer - *X* x 100 = The percentage of how INTP I am.


Sorry I haven't studied algebra in over 3 years, so I have no clue.



> ...Also, I somehow just can't relate to the concept of having a Waifu...
> It's as if one is, in their head, pretending to be with a fictional character.
> I can't not distinguish reality from fiction.


I'm not actually "in-love" with them.
I say they are my "waifu", but really it's just a character I admire and see resemblance of myself in them.
Also partially of it is for irony.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Eset

@Emologic
Using a calculator it says:
y=−2y−8
x= -1x-4
-----2

So:
(−2y−8) - (-1x-4) * 100 = I have no clue, ok
--------------2


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Sorry I haven't studied algebra in over 3 years, so I have no clue.
> 
> 
> I'm not actually "in-love" with them.
> I say they are my "waifu", but really it's just a character I admire and see resemblance of myself in them.
> Also partially of it is for irony.


*X* means "Insert random number because it doesn't matter".
Then just calculate the rest in your head.

Though actually I made a lowkey Hunter x Hunter reference...
...but nevermind, right? Fuck me, right? -...................................-


Also, with the whole Waifu-thing, if it were just about how much you relate to the person...
...you might as well pick Kuroki Tomoko xD

There is no fucking way it's just about that.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> @Emologic
> Using a calculator it says:
> y=−2y−8
> x= -1x-4
> -----2
> 
> So:
> (−2y−8) - (-1x-4) * 100 = I have no clue, ok
> --------------2


Wtf...





Just do the math...


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> *X* means "Insert random number because it doesn't matter".
> Then just calculate the rest in your head.
> 
> Though actually I made a lowkey Hunter x Hunter reference...
> ...but nevermind, right? Fuck me, right? -...................................-
> 
> 
> Also, with the whole Waifu-thing, if it were just about how much you relate to the person...
> ...you might as well pick Kuroki Tomoko xD
> 
> There is no fucking way it's just about that.


Never seen:
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!
So idk if I can say I relate much to Kuroki Tomoko.

Characters I can say I relate to are:
Yukinoshita, Yukino
Shiina, Mashiro
Izumi, Konata
Oreki, Houtarou


----------



## RaisinKG

Well do you have any anime I can watch? @narcissistic


----------



## Eset

@flourine What genre do you like?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes accurate


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> @flourine What genre do you like?


Any, but preferably should have some action/psychological

I have a fondness for sci fi / fantasy settings.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Any, but preferably should have some action/psychological
> 
> I have a fondness for sci fi / fantasy settings.


These seem to be some of the most popular ones: (excluding the obvious "best" ones, because you've probably already seen them)
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Psycho-Pass
Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
Death Parade
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu
Monster
Angel Beats!
Kill la Kill
Guilty Crown
Darker than Black: Kuro no Keiyakusha

I prefer Shoujo/Romance/Slice of Life anime, so I'm not particularly "experienced" in your genre of choice.


----------



## Siri

Emologic said:


> (*X* + 4) x 2 - 6
> ---.---- 2
> 
> Answer - *X* x 100 = The percentage of how INTP I am.
> 
> 
> Let's see if you get the reference...


The reference makes no sense unless *X* is a positive real number, which you haven't mentioned. So your percentage of being an INTP varies from -infinity to +infinity which basically means _unknown_.

Probably.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> These seem to be some of the most popular ones: (excluding the obvious "best" ones, because you've probably already seen them)
> Neon Genesis Evangelion
> Psycho-Pass
> Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
> Death Parade
> Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
> Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu
> Monster
> Angel Beats!
> Kill la Kill
> Guilty Crown
> Darker than Black: Kuro no Keiyakusha
> 
> I prefer Shoujo/Romance/Slice of Life anime, so I'm not particularly "experienced" in your genre of choice.


what are some video games you would recommend to me


----------



## TrinityJ

I'm trying to watch the whole Bleach but it's So Long... Nevermind, I have a couple of series to finish before I get to new animes.


----------



## Shinsei

Stop derailing this thread noobs


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Speak up ESFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> Stop derailing this thread noobs


im sorry but I get sidetracked with absolute ease

Azure is accurate.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> what are some video games you would recommend to me


Hmm, games I've played are:

Counter Strike series - FPS
Elder Scrolls series - RPG
Fallout series - RPG
Battlefield series - FPS
Assassin's Creed series - Stealth/Action-Adventure
Call Of Duty series - FPS
Halo series - FPS
Hitman series - Stealth/Action-Adventure
Batman Arkham series - Stealth/Action-Adventure
League Of Legends - MOBA
Black Desert Online - MMORPG
Lineage II - MMORPG


----------



## Endologic

Siri said:


> The reference makes no sense unless *X* is a positive real number, which you haven't mentioned. So your percentage of being an INTP varies from -infinity to +infinity which basically means _unknown_.
> 
> Probably.


Wrong. The answer is always 100. Do the math.


----------



## RaisinKG

Of course. One infinite can be larger than another.


----------



## bremen

Intp vs Intp in math

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Wrong. The answer is always 100. Do the math.


Not really, if I were to 100 * >1 then I will achieve a percentage above 100%, if the percentage is >100% say 150% then 1000% is next max.%.

So from that example:
150/1000% = 15/100%


----------



## Siri

Emologic said:


> Wrong. The answer is always 100. Do the math.


Not when you take X = -8

-800 =/= 800.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTP for both you go make your own math thread


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> INTP for both you go make your own math thread


what about me Azure Senpai?


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> im sorry but I get sidetracked with absolute ease
> 
> Azure is accurate.


I was kidding, I like it when people derail threads.


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> I was kidding, I like it when people derail threads.


awwww


----------



## Shinsei

and now you are back to being an ENTP

accurate


----------



## RaisinKG

patchouli is just a shy ENTP amirite


----------



## Shinsei

Never heard of it 

ENTP


----------



## darcstar3

no -.-


----------



## Hulie

INXP

If you think INTP, then you're probably right.


----------



## Maye

I'm going with YES. You cannot be wrong as you are unknown 



Shinsei said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes


why lol? Is it just that obvious:laughing:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes appears so


----------



## Jaune

Certainly.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yup


----------



## Zelz

okie dokie


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown is accurate


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Not going to argue against it


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP must be accurate then


----------



## Shinsei

Maye said:


> I'm going with YES. You cannot be wrong as you are unknown
> 
> 
> 
> why lol? Is it just that obvious:laughing:


I am indeed mistyped as of right now.


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> I am indeed mistyped as of right now.


Must be ENFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Shinsei type: profiting as a entp :wink:


----------



## Maye

Yes



Shinsei said:


> I am indeed mistyped as of right now.


Oh, I thought you meant it was obv. my type was istj lol. oops


----------



## bremen

Prob,could see you as Isfj


----------



## darcstar3

istj? if you say so, i guess so... but... i kinda preferred intj for some reason


----------



## bremen

darcstar3 said:


> istj? if you say so, i guess so... but... i kinda preferred intj for some reason


I see you more as Ixfp,and yeah its difficult to get a good grasp of someones personality online.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## leictreon

lazy enough so yes, intp fits


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Type: otaku:tongue:


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP oddball.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

That's infj oddball to you enfj.


----------



## Because_why_not

You've changed your mind. You know what other personality changes their mind regularly? That's right!!

ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not has finally convinced me that they are an ENFJ. Hooray!


----------



## Because_why_not

Mission: Accomplished.

Who should I be next ... hmm.... 

Well for you: admitting defeat is actually a pretty strong thing to do (as in it shows that you are a stronger person than someone who doesn't) hmmm ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes i am definitely ISTJ gonna change my avi and profile pic to fit it ye @Because_why_not


----------



## Because_why_not

I told you this the other day at Starbucks - you still owe me for that cake btw. Maybe there's other ways you can repay though  ...
By accepting who you are online and updating everything, ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

> I told you this the other day at Starbucks - you still owe me for that cake btw. Maybe there's other ways you can repay though  ...


No you still need to play Minecraft with me so we can make big city together



> By accepting who you are online and updating everything, ISTJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> No you still need to play Minecraft with me so we can make big city together


Will you and Alex stop bugging me about that already? I told you my life is too fast paced for Minecraft.








[/QUOTE]

Damn straight. Listen to ENFJ who knows all.


----------



## RaisinKG

Awesome. Played straight. +1


----------



## Because_why_not

Booo! Booo at your boring response! ISTJ.


----------



## bremen

I got an unknown call from someone today,they told me after a brief silence:Bwn is #confirmedENFP


----------



## Because_why_not

I saw Cold buy their tea from the same supermarket as my ESFJ friend.

Obvious ESFJ everyone.


----------



## Siri

A sobbing child told me that he got kicked in the face for calling BWN an ENFP.

So, Yeah ^^'


----------



## Because_why_not

That was the same child Siri stole the lollipop from. She is an ESTJ, everyone.


----------



## Shinsei

yes


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Shinsei

ursi said:


> he's back!!! Yes...


yaaay.

unknown? INTJ or ISTJ


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Shinsei

ursi said:


> INTJ to match you


:blushed:


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## darcstar3

ColdNobility said:


> I see you more as Ixfp,and yeah its difficult to get a good grasp of somone personality online.


interesting you should say that, i think the majority of tests pegged me as ISxx, although, when i read through profiles for those, there was a theme of ISxxs being good at sports and physical activities, and being bad at studies and all... which is the opposite of me...
as for the f... well, ive said before that thats up for debate, and i realise that im much more emotive and happy online than in real life
if one of my rl friends saw me here, they would probably be shocked, haha



ursi said:


> :laughing:


erm... sure... youre an unknown mystery


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup unknown fits.


----------



## bremen

darcstar3 said:


> i think the majority of tests pegged me as ISxx, although, when i read through profiles for those, there was a theme of ISxxs being good at sports and physical activities, and being bad at studies and all... which is the opposite of me...


Don't give too much importance to stereotypes of types,I'm an Istj and I'm definitely not a workaholic,I don't like working and I'm not 100% always on time,and reliable.I'm pretty lazy.Though there is some truth in those stereotypes for me which is pretty ironic following what I said.

Also you said Isxx are good at sports,but I think you can be either Isfp or Infp,infps aren't known for being good at sports if I renember clearly.

@Azure_Zalaire the more I know you,the more I see you as feeling type,Infj seems good.


----------



## Jaune

Seems like it.


----------



## Jakuri

I thought Fi-Se was a good fit...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Seems like a positive Ti-Ne fit.


----------



## Because_why_not

*E*veryone
k*N*ows
*T*hat
...*P*!


----------



## with water

Seems legit.


----------



## Because_why_not

No, you're not. With water, your real type is:

FIRE


----------



## Siri

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Siri

Infj


----------



## Eset

> Also you said Isxx are good at sports,but I think you can be either Isfp or Infp,infps aren't known for being good at sports if I renember clearly.


I would say INxxs are less likely to do sports as they may feel uncomfortable in competitive, aggressive surroundings. (inf/vul Se)
I would say xSxPs are more likely to do sports as they enjoy competitive, aggressive surroundings. (dom/aux Se) 
Though that doesn't mean INs can't be good at sport, just perhaps don't favour it/lack of interest.

INFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## darcstar3

narcissistic said:


> I would say INxxs are less likely to do sports as they may feel uncomfortable in competitive, aggressive surroundings. (inf/vul Se)
> I would say xSxPs are more likely to do sports as they enjoy competitive, aggressive surroundings. (dom/aux Se)
> Though that doesn't mean INs can't be good at sport, just perhaps don't favour it/lack of interest.
> 
> INFP.


interesting info from you and my lord
im not against competitions, per se, i love a chance to test myself (i was one of those kids who actually enjoyed tests), but i hate sports because i just cant do them
i guess tests were a chance to show how good i was, i always got good scores (especially when i was younger), so it helped me to validate myself
i only enjoy things im good at, and dont make me feel useless and stupid
i hate the feeling of not being able to do things as well as others can, i guess its some kind of inferiority complex, since ive always been smaller than others and looked (literally) down upon by them
that being said, i do hate loud places and aggression, football is something i never want to be near... sports with teams or sides are definitely out for me



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intp


hmm, infx


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@darcstar3

some sports are more appealing to certain people than others. I personally always did sports where I just did mainly solo things (track ,soccer, swimming, gymnastics). I was competitive but more aggressive stuff like football was a turn off for me.

Tpbm skip me


----------



## RaisinKG

Yup, INTP + Anime nothing wrong about that


----------



## Siri

BWN:

Anything sarcastic = ironic

Anything ironic =/= sarcastic

You may consider sarcasm as a subset of irony.

ENFP
Period.

Narci: ENTP because _Ti creative _, as far as I've observed.


----------



## Eset

> Narci: ENTP because Ti creative , as far as I've observed.


But I can't be an Extrovert, because I never go out and I find it hard to socialize with people!
(That was sarcasm)

ISTJ for the plebs and fans.


----------



## Because_why_not

> So fixated on the term "same" you are.
> "Basically the same thing in my books."
> I should of said:
> "Basically they are similar in my books."
> Then I wouldn't have you gibbering on.


No, just making it clear that you are wrong. People who are wrong are annoying; people who choose not to accept that they are wrong and change are worse. So don't use similar terms interchangeably and claim that they are the same. 



> No, I was just stating it for: funsies.


Could be one of two things: yes, you didn't read, you've now gone back to check, seen your mistake and are now trying to save face OR you are a troll who got ripped apart.



> I was simply stating that you were being very Fi in you points, to show how you were being subjective.


My quote above this comments on how you were. Even in the other argument I was talking about, you accepted this. Also, Fi, as I stated before is not the only subjective function. You'd chosen that one to make me look "less credible in my reasoning" based on how you have been in the past with this function. In the post I said I'm awesome (could be Fi but only because it could literally be related to any function interacting with any other) and me saying that you saying similar things are not the same so the logic is flawed (again, not Fi specific). My problem isn't Fi, it's how you use it incorrectly as mentioned in this paragraph.



> I was simply stating that Fi is my role function, so I may come across as a Fi user sometimes (INFP) since someone said that I can be polite sometimes. So I justified that statement by stating the usage of Fi as my role function.


So much to say for so little so gonna try to keep it brief. You flip between two theories here. You're talking about Socionics. First, being polite is not Fi specific. Anyone can be polite and anyone can be rude and the opposite can be true for them in different situations. Just because you are "sometimes polite" doesn't mean you are amazing at Fi and similar to INFP. INFP and INTP can appear very similar anyway because (1) Ti and Fi can be hard to distinguish both being introvert judging functions (2) Ne is their first extrovert function (so it's easier to observe) (3) The fourth function Fe/Te is the inferior so it's shown less.



> Just easily obsessed with things resulting in changing my opinions on things a lot, that's all.


Uhm plenty of people do get obsessed with new ideas and change their minds, but I've never seen such backflipping before. It reminds me of a stereotypical teenage girl "I love him/I hate him/I love him/ I hate him" etc



> I thought that was an: awkward/depressed expression.


Maybe. Never seen it. That's how I interpreted it. 

(Insert some type here cos I cba)


----------



## Shinsei

Wow so you seriously have nothing better to do. Not like i can talk coz I've finished school, but fucking hell.

Talk about the enneagram that is more entertaining that functions.


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> BWN:
> 
> Anything sarcastic = ironic
> 
> Anything ironic =/= sarcastic
> 
> You may consider sarcasm as a subset of irony.
> 
> ENFP
> Period.


Yeah and all dogs are animals and not all animals are dogs. So because cats are animals, does not make them dogs. This isn't difficult.

And ooooh so assertive with that period. Please tell me more about how you know me more than me (in which I have my actual type displayed.)


----------



## Siri

Long posts make me ;_;

Shinsei: ISFJ

BWN: IMO, Ti vulnerable for sure + too light hearted to be an ESFP

So, ENFP.

You've made enough long posts to spot that Ti.


----------



## Eset

> So don't use similar terms interchangeably and claim that they are the same.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












> Could be one of two things: yes, you didn't read, you've now gone back to check, seen your mistake and are now trying to save face OR you are a troll who got ripped apart.


I did read it, just that I skimmed it and stopped reading about half-way through because it seemed boring and long.



> You'd chosen that one to make me look "less credible in my reasoning" based on how you have been in the past with this function.


Obviously.



> You're talking about Socionics. First, being polite is not Fi specific.


Fi in socionics is more centered around the nature of being polite and that sort of thing.



> INFP and INTP can appear very similar anyway because


INTP's Fi role and INFP's role.
At first glances it's hard to distinguish, but after time the role function starts to wear off and you get to see the true nature of their dominant function (that is if INxPs are actively using their role function, which they generally do when meeting new people). 



> Uhm plenty of people do get obsessed with new ideas and change their minds, but I've never seen such backflipping before. It reminds me of a stereotypical teenage girl "I love him/I hate him/I love him/ I hate him" etc


Good song:





BWN:

ENFJ, too many words.
Keep it to the point instead of gibbering on.


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> BWN: IMO, Ti vulnerable for sure + too light hearted to be an ESFP
> 
> So, ENFP.
> 
> You've made enough long posts to spot that Ti.


That's because no one appears to get the concept of similar and same. *I literally have to write paragraphs and posts on this.* And there's a special acronym in your post: IMO. I've already had to point out when you've mixed functions on other threads and considering that this is a game, I do appreciate it's just a light-hearted typing for fun.

But what's funny is when I get told that I'm not the type I claim to be because you can tell how I work better than I can. I piss about a lot on here, yeah, but the difference is I'm not "you are this." Sigh, perhaps you are saying that I'm just lacking in that much introspect and knowledge of both myself and the theories of which you clearly know better....


----------



## Eset

> I literally have to write paragraphs and posts on this.


You don't,
making paragraphs is really frustrating.
It requires excessive reading in which could just be sum'd up in fewer words.



> That's because no one appears to get the concept of similar and same.


Similar: having a resemblance in appearance, character, or quantity, without being identical
Same: identical; not different. / of an identical type; exactly similar.
Category: a class or division of people or things regarded as having particular shared characteristics.

"Similar" and "Same" things can be both categorized,
so hush now you excessive gibberer.



> But what's funny is when I get told that I'm not the type I claim to be because you can tell how I work better than I can. I piss about a lot on here, yeah, but the difference is I'm not "you are this." Sigh, perhaps you are saying that I'm just lacking in that much introspect and knowledge of both myself and the theories of which you clearly know better....


What's funny is when someone makes a judgement on you and you act like this/that.
"OMG THE PAIN, THE HORROR!
SOMEONE ELSE HAS A DIFFERENT OPINION TO ME!!! D:"
She even said "IMO" omg.

Please kill me now, the cringe from your defensive nature is so ENFP right now it hurts.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> That's because no one appears to get the concept of similar and same. *I literally have to write paragraphs and posts on this.* And there's a special acronym in your post: IMO. I've already had to point out when you've mixed functions on other threads and considering that this is a game, I do appreciate it's just a light-hearted typing for fun.
> 
> But what's funny is when I get told that I'm not the type I claim to be because you can tell how I work better than I can. I piss about a lot on here, yeah, but the difference is I'm not "you are this." Sigh, perhaps you are saying that I'm just lacking in that much introspect and knowledge of both myself and the theories of which you clearly know better....


Come to daddy


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> Come to daddy


Give BWN a hug for me since you live closer:


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Give BWN a hug for me since you live closer:


:dry:


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> :dry:


In reference to this:


Because_why_not said:


> FreeHugs!


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> You don't,
> making paragraphs is really frustrating.
> It requires excessive reading in which could just be sum'd up in fewer words.
> 
> Similar: having a resemblance in appearance, character, or quantity, without being identical
> Same: identical; not different. / of an identical type; exactly similar.
> Category: a class or division of people or things regarded as having particular shared characteristics.
> 
> "Similar" and "Same" things can be both categorized,
> so hush now you excessive gibberer.


Am I actually from a different planet to you? I have to go into detail and go round and round because you don't understand and looking at this, you still don't. Categories/similarities =/= same. I've given so many examples and proved this. What more can I really do? You can lead a horse to water...



> What's funny is when someone makes a judgement on you and you act like this/that.
> "OMG THE PAIN, THE HORROR!
> SOMEONE ELSE HAS A DIFFERENT OPINION TO ME!!! D:"
> He even said "IMO" omg.


Siri's female. Anyway, I said that. Again, you haven't read and jumped in without doing so. It makes it boring for me when all I can put to you is read and understand first, then get back to me....



> Please kill me now, the cringe from your defensive nature is so ENFP right now it hurts.


Cringe is the subject so would be the ENFP thing, not the defensive nature. But anyway, what you're saying is everyone can but when I do it,it's defensive (and yea, you have because I remember on the Criticise thread you hit out to me about you using Te over Ti. I had an ExTJ as my type at the time.)


----------



## Eset

> Am I actually from a different planet to you? I have to go into detail and go round and round because you don't understand and looking at this, you still don't. Categories/similarities =/= same. I've given so many examples and proved this. What more can I really do? You can lead a horse to water...


???

I'm stating that similarities & sameness goes into -> categories.



> Anyway, I said that. Again, you haven't read and jumped in without doing so. It makes it boring for me when all I can put to you is read and understand first, then get back to me....


Your statement was passive-aggressive and was being pissy about people typing you.



> when I do it,it's defensive


Because you are.
Everyone else just says:
"hmm maybe, but..."
"No, but I can see where you're coming from.."
"No, but could you explain why..."

When you make long paragraphs all you're doing is saying:
"Don't touch me or else I'll get pissy"



> (and yea, you have because I remember on the Criticise thread you hit out to me about you using Te over Ti. I had an ExTJ as my type at the time.)


Don't understand, but ok.


----------



## Because_why_not

> I'm stating that similarities & sameness goes into -> categories.


No, you stated that similar things go into categories, so therefore are the same.



> Your statement was passive-aggressive and was being pissy about people typing you.


It's not passive-aggressive. It's not avoiding anything with back-hand comments and little digs. Anything that is directly confronting is not passive-aggressive. (And considering passive-aggressiveness tends to come from Fe, this would actually be an argument for me as an ENFJ)

Anyway what I was stating was the "ENFP. Period." tone, if you didn't see (which I shouldn't expect because you don't read). That isn't "how about this", "consider this", or even "haha this lol". This is "You are this. That's it". Perhaps she didn't mean it like this, but that "period" implies "end of discussion".



> Don't understand, but ok.


I'm calling you out on your hypocrisy. You spent pages arguing that you use Te and I told you it was Ti because you'd mixed them up. Not one time in that argument did I say you shouldn't say anything.


----------



## Eset

> No, you stated that similar things go into categories, so therefore are the same.











, but ok.



> (which I shouldn't expect because you don't read)


And you say you're not: passive-aggressive, but ok.



> That isn't "how about this", "consider this", or even "haha this lol". This is "You are this. That's it". Perhaps she didn't mean it like this, but that "period" implies "end of discussion".


I was thinking of something else, but ok.



> I'm calling you out on your hypocrisy.


I've stated before I'm a hypocritical person, but ok.



> You spent pages arguing that you use Te and I told you it was Ti because you'd mixed them up.


Can't remember that, I might of been trolling you.
When I make long paragraphs it's usually me implying that I'm trolling and also doing so it mocks people who gibber on (people who make huge paragraphs), but ok.



> Not one time in that argument did I say you shouldn't say anything.


It seemed to have that implication to it, but ok.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yawn, all you're saying is okay.

And about that Te/Ti argument, I don't remember too much because it's not like I have a special folder in my brain for you. 

And just so you can recognise passive-aggressive posting, look below for what is the best example.



> When I make long paragraphs it's usually me implying that I'm trolling and also doing so it mocks people who gibber on (people who make huge paragraphs), but ok.


Type: whatever.


----------



## Eset

> Yawn, all you're saying is okay.


It's me establishing an end to an argument.



> And just so you can recognise passive-aggressive posting, look below for what is the best example.


 OOOooo, I also must be an ENFJ too!

Type: ENFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Meh many people wink at me on a daily basis, it doesn't mean I give them what they want. (I don't have a problem with the type, I said what my problem was.)

Type: ICBA


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFJ is a lot more manipulative than ENTJ


----------



## Eset

Point being was that: you're a manipulative ENTJ, so would come across as ENFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTJ has been one of my personalities :3 ... But you didn't believe that.

ISTJ for suspicion (are they really suspicious, idk)


----------



## Eset

> ISTJ for suspicion (are they really suspicious, idk)


A delusional ISTJ perhaps.

ENFP, INFP, ESTJ, ENTJ, ENFJ have been all your types correct?

Ne-Fi-Te-Si
Ni-Fe-Ti-Se

Fi-Ne-Si-Ti
Fe-Ni-Se-Te

Te-Si-Ne-Fi
Ti-Se-Ni-Fe

Te-Ni-Se-Fi
Ti-Ne-Si-Fe

Fe-Ni-Se-Ti
Fi-Ne-Si-Te

Much correlation.

From ENFP to ENFJ, shadow opposites.
ENFP -> ESTJ could be explained with ENFP loop
ENFP -> ENTJ could be explained with unhealthy ENFP and loop
ENFP -> INFP could be explained with the illusion of the E/I tag 
ENFP -> ENFJ just doesn't make any sense


----------



## darcstar3

narcissistic said:


> ISFJ for pursuing something they hate, must be a masochist.


i have to work to get money
i dont do it because i want to -.-



Shinsei said:


> I have cold


i have A cold.... trade?



narcissistic said:


> A delusional ISTJ perhaps.
> 
> ENFP, INFP, ESTJ, ENTJ, ENFJ have been all your types correct?
> 
> Ne-Fi-Te-Si
> Ni-Fe-Ti-Se
> 
> Fi-Ne-Si-Ti
> Fe-Ni-Se-Te
> 
> Te-Si-Ne-Fi
> Ti-Se-Ni-Fe
> 
> Te-Ni-Se-Fi
> Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
> 
> Fe-Ni-Se-Ti
> Fi-Ne-Si-Te
> 
> Much correlation.
> 
> From ENFP to ENFJ, shadow opposites.
> ENFP -> ESTJ could be explained with ENFP loop
> ENFP -> ENTJ could be explained with unhealthy ENFP and loop
> ENFP -> INFP could be explained with the illusion of the E/I tag
> ENFP -> ENFJ just doesn't make any sense


analysing a troll too much, typical intp =P


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> A delusional ISTJ perhaps.
> 
> ENFP, INFP, ESTJ, ENTJ, ENFJ have been all your types correct?
> 
> Ne-Fi-Te-Si
> Ni-Fe-Ti-Se
> 
> Fi-Ne-Si-Ti
> Fe-Ni-Se-Te
> 
> Te-Si-Ne-Fi
> Ti-Se-Ni-Fe
> 
> Te-Ni-Se-Fi
> Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
> 
> Fe-Ni-Se-Ti
> Fi-Ne-Si-Te
> 
> Much correlation.
> 
> From ENFP to ENFJ, shadow opposites.
> ENFP -> ESTJ could be explained with ENFP loop
> ENFP -> ENTJ could be explained with unhealthy ENFP and loop
> ENFP -> INFP could be explained with the illusion of the E/I tag
> ENFP -> ENFJ just doesn't make any sense


Meh I'm tired so I'm gonna make this easy - don't believe every thing I say. I''ve now given you too much help


----------



## Eset

> i have to work to get money
> i dont do it because i want to


Don't you have to do a teaching course/training to become a teacher?
Why take up on that career path and not do something else?
You actively had to pursue that career path to have that job,
not like it's just a "turn up job" that anyone could get.



> analysing a troll too much, typical intp =P


It's what I do.



> Meh I'm tired so I'm gonna make this easy - don't believe every thing I say. I''ve now given you too much help


I figured.
Just interesting seeing which types you've pursued and to see if there's any patterns/correlation I can see/observe, which could lead to a greater/deeper meaning.

You never know what you can find in dirt.


----------



## darcstar3

narcissistic said:


> Don't you have to do a teaching course/training to become a teacher?
> Why take up on that career path and not do something else?
> You actively had to pursue that career path to have that job,
> not like it's just a "turn up job" that anyone could get.


i never claimed to be a real teacher, just that i have students
the only qualifications i needed were a degree (mine happens to be psychology), and the ability to speak english
the only true turn up job possible in this country

still intp


----------



## Eset

> i never claimed to be a real teacher, just that i have students
> the only qualifications i needed were a degree (mine happens to be psychology), and the ability to speak english
> the only true turn up job possible in this country


Ok, that is indeed a "turn up job".

INTPs trying to teach just turns into a disaster.


----------



## darcstar3

narcissistic said:


> Ok, that is indeed a "turn up job".
> 
> INTPs trying to teach just turns into a disaster.


it is, it is >.<

im not designed to teach
i have so many things i want to teach, but when i think about ways to teach it, it seems... too much of a pain
like, id have to make stuff, and pre-teach the words and ideas first...

and the kids.... eugh
they dont understand such simple things half the time
even if one kid gets it and explains for them.... how do they do that?

and some of them, it doesnt matter how many times i teach the same things, it just wont sink in, and they ask the same things over and over.... whyyyy?


sorry, had to rant
service resumes as usual

youre still intp, lets keep moving


----------



## Eset

> im not designed to teach
> i have so many things i want to teach, but when i think about ways to teach it, it seems... too much of a pain
> like, id have to make stuff, and pre-teach the words and ideas first...
> 
> and the kids.... eugh
> they dont understand such simple things half the time
> even if one kid gets it and explains for them.... how do they do that?
> 
> and some of them, it doesnt matter how many times i teach the same things, it just wont sink in, and they ask the same things over and over.... whyyyy?


How old are these kids?
4-12 I presume?


----------



## Doccium

Yes, definetely.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Possibly ....


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I see the Ni dom fe aux


----------



## Doccium

You seem like an INTP to me, yes.


----------



## RaisinKG

Probably an INTP if anything, but Unknown is very accurate.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Omni


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Omni


Of course.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmmm now I'm starting to think mince pie ...


----------



## RaisinKG

Hm, for you I would say Ramen personally.


----------



## darcstar3

"nice" to see warci in full glory in this thread too...

definite entp

oops, ninjad

intp is ok for narc


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol you edited post hoc and now you admit defeat. There, there. Mother still loves you (...perhaps.)

The molecules that made the pencil are still the same. The only thing that's happening is you call it something different. It's just change.

Type: FAIL (though you could make the argument for BORE too)
@darcstar3: Don't make me tell you twice....

(INFP for deluded fanfiction)


----------



## darcstar3

entp, for trolling even though nobody is listening anymore
you just have to get that "win" =P


----------



## Eset

> Lol you edited post hoc and now you admit defeat.


I edited my post before your post on the "not" error, then re-edited it to apply more understanding, then another re-edit to fix a bold.
If you're going to be an idiot then I see no reason to resume the subject.



> The molecules that made the pencil are still the same. The only thing that's happening is you call it something different. It's just change.


 Molecules are made up from atoms. Atoms can change, called reactions (i.e. mixing two elements together). Therefore if you change atoms you change the molecules. Therefore it is not the same.
When you mix two elements together you get a brand new element, in that process in some regards it is:
Destroyed and then created.

BWN:

Type: IDIO-T but can also have type MORO-N in them too.


----------



## Because_why_not

> entp, for trolling even though nobody is listening anymore
> you just have to get that "win" =P


Not trolling - just reminding a narcissist that he doesn't know everything and that he is wrong (and yeah having too much doing so)

Said narcissist: 

Lol I thought you were done. Why have you come back. You don't know when to quit.

Atoms aren't the smallest things, so you making things smaller isn't an argument. 

When a reaction happens, the atoms are not destroyed. They are either separated or are combined. They change the structure of the element or molecule they make up. It is change.

Learn physics before trying to spew bs lol

Type: FAIL


----------



## Eset

> When a reaction happens, the atoms are not destroyed. They are either separated or are combined. They change the structure of the element or molecule they make up. It is change.


"in that process in *some regards* it is"

If you mix two elements together you are then unable to reverse that process, like baking a cake.
"in that process in *some regards* it is"
Destroyed: end the existence of (something) by damaging or attacking it.
The end of the existence of that element.



> just reminding a narcissist that he doesn't know everything and that he is wrong


Very ENTP like.



> Lol I thought you were done. Why have you come back. You don't know when to quit.


You don't know when to stop being an idiot.


----------



## darcstar3

Because_why_not said:


> Not trolling - just reminding a narcissist that he doesn't know everything and that he is wrong (and yeah having too much doing so)
> 
> Said narcissist:
> 
> Lol I thought you were done. Why have you come back. You don't know when to quit.
> 
> Atoms aren't the smallest things, so you making things smaller isn't an argument.
> 
> When a reaction happens, the atoms are not destroyed. They are either separated or are combined. They change the structure of the element or molecule they make up. It is change.
> 
> Learn physics before trying to spew bs lol
> 
> Type: FAIL


hanging on to a set way of thinking, that only you seem to hold (he must mean this, so anything he says opposite is wrong) - Ne

faint logic to fight everything he says - Ti, not being used enough

needing a win, i believe that si

ENTP


edit: narc, jumping in again -.-

not giving up - intp


----------



## Eset

> hanging on to a set way of thinking, that only you seem to hold (he must mean this, so anything he says opposite is wrong)


 Wouldn't that be Fi? and in some regards Si?


----------



## darcstar3

narcissistic said:


> Wouldn't that be Fi? and in some regards Si?


possibly, i dont have the best grip on functions


----------



## Eset

darcstar3 said:


> possibly, i dont have the best grip on functions


Fi because seeing everything as either black or white, and in this instant I myself is black.
So everything I do/say will be regarded as black.

Si because regarding everything I say/do is from past experiences with them and holding onto them as if: the past is still relevant to the present (i.e. because something happened in the past, then it must be *true* to the now)


----------



## Because_why_not

> You don't know when to stop being an idiot.


The irony. You must be an Fe-dom yourself baddum dum tsh!!



> If you mix two elements together you are then unable to reverse that process, like baking a cake.


They can actually. It takes a chemical reaction, but it can be done. Also, you want combine or create a compound, mix is different.



> Very ENTP like.


No it's not. It could be ENFP. I'm standing up for a cause! To rid the world of narcissists and ignorance mwahahah

(also, drama happening outside, hence why took a while to post. Hopefully no ninja has happened)


----------



## Eset

> No it's not. It could be ENFP.


So are you implying everything you said was by Fi, instead of Ti.
Well that kind of makes sense now.



> The irony. You must be an Fe-dom yourself baddum dum tsh!!









> They can actually. It takes a chemical reaction, but it can be done. Also, you want combine or create a compound, mix is different.


 Look guys! I can troll too!


----------



## Max

@Because_why_not : OCTOPUS! 4K ALREADY?!?!
@narcissistic : Not human! 6k?!?!?!?
@darcstar3 : INxP xD


----------



## Eset

> @narcissistic : Not human! 6k?!?!?!?


No, that is just an illusion.

Wonthly:
Can see you finally updated your type.
Congratz it's an ESFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Fi because seeing everything as either black or white, and in this instant I myself is black.
> So everything I do/say will be regarded as black.


In this case you are wrong. It's actually Te because I'm basing everything right now on the external world in my thinking. What I'm saying has a ground in literal physics.

I like how you gear that I just so happen to believe the world as the complete opposite. Let me ask, what are your political/religious views, your views on equality, how about ones on morals such as what punishment should a murderer or rapist receive. 

This is why you aren't as good as you believe you are. The black and white of Fi doesn't come from arguing physics with you, when I know you are failing at science. 



> Si because regarding everything I say/do is from past experiences with them and holding onto them as if: the past is still relevant to the present (i.e. because something happened in the past, then it must be *true* to the now)


Si is the weakest function of the Ne-dom. It mostly shows in times of stress and otherwise can be actively avoided. It's not really concerned with the concrete past, but more the interpretations of the past and society. Any human who cannot learn from or remember the past is one that will not survive. If Si was about remembering the past only, we would all be a lot better at it than the theory otherwise suggests.

I do love though how you believe my life revolves around you. Do you believe you are special to me?


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> *Wonthly:*
> Can see you finally updated your type.
> Congratz it's an ESFP.


Wonthly? Are you Sid The Sloth? 
I am having second thoughts about ESFP tbh.


----------



## Eset

> In this case you are wrong. It's actually Te because I'm basing everything right now on the external world in my thinking. What I'm saying has a ground in literal physics.


Guess that makes me Te too because I'm talking about physics too, wow I didn't know I was a Te-dom!!



> Let me ask, what are your political/religious views


Don't follow anything strong, I live for self and not with/for others.



> your views on equality


Everyone is human after all.



> how about ones on morals such as what punishment should a murderer or rapist receive.


Whatever the judge decides, it's not my job to decide on their time.
Left in my hands: Ignore them, let them do what they want. If they get punished by others then let that be.
I don't care about if someone else is being immoral or not.



> This is why you aren't as good as you believe you are.


Was I meant to answer the above statements?



> when I know you are failing at science.


Not really, it doesn't matter if my responds are correct or not.
You just want to see me fail, therefore I am always going to be a failure in your eyes.



> I do love though how you believe my life revolves around you.


Only an egotist would claim that,
I am simply interacting with you.


----------



## Eset

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Wonthly? Are you Sid The Sloth?
> I am having second thoughts about ESFP tbh.


Look, I have screen glare right now (i.e. it is sunny).
Thought I saw a "H".


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Guess that makes me Te too because I'm talking about physics too, wow I didn't know I was a Te-dom!!


Talking about physics is not the same as using it to apply logic, especially considering what you said was incorrect. I never said physics was the marker of Te. 



> Don't follow anything strong, I live for self and not with/for others.
> 
> Everyone is human after all.
> 
> Whatever the judge decides, it's not my job to decide on their time.
> Left in my hands: Ignore them, let them do what they want. If they get punished by others then let that be.
> I don't care about if someone else is being immoral or not.


So by your logic that you are black and I am white and my Fi is geared to be opposite to you I say:

"No you are wrong! People feel strongly! Not everyone is human! The judge is always wrong and I know better - which is certainty! It is our job to decide who is immoral or not!"

Yeah, that's _totally_ me. You have me so figured out, now I'm worrying that you're stalking _me_ too :shocked: You do have a strange belief that it isn't illegal.

However, as I've pointed out before, your assertions on Fi are also incorrect. The only way you might have some truth to you, is when it's an unhealthy/immature Fi. Fi users can change their minds, it's just that they may need a bit of convincing. They are capable of learning over time. The focus is how they make their decisions - because they have an opinion on right and wrong, they use that to guide them.



> Not really, it doesn't matter if my responds are correct or not.
> You just want to see me fail, therefore I am always going to be a failure in your eyes.


No, I actually do admit when you have a point. But that doesn't happen a lot because you have so many holes that you refuse to see or change. You will argue the wrong facts. That is not that we are arguing over opinions - it's fact.



> Only an egotist would claim that,
> I am simply interacting with you.


Dude, you literally used yourself as a marker in a post about me.


----------



## Eset

> Talking about physics is not the same as using it to apply logic, especially considering what you said was incorrect. I never said physics was the marker of Te.


Trolling you.



> now I'm worrying that you're stalking me too You do have a strange belief that it isn't illegal.


The definition of stalking according to the laws seems to be applicable to a lot of things that wouldn't even be considered as stalking.
It seems that stalking is a subjective thing.



> But that doesn't happen a lot because you have so many holes that you refuse to see or change. You will argue the wrong facts.


 You must be arguing with the wrong facts then, since I see a lot of the things that you argue with as being "stupid".
Unless I'm delusional.



> Dude, you literally used yourself as a marker in a post about me.


Because I was relevant to it.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> Look, I have screen glare right now (i.e. it is sunny).
> Thought I saw a "H".


I know. I was teasing you  

I think you are typed properly.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, most likely.


----------



## Lacy

Ne-Si vibes, gonna say INTP


----------



## Jaune

Yes, I see the Ni-Fe in you.


----------



## Lacy

IxFP or INFJ, nice quote btw.


----------



## Because_why_not

Lacy: yup yup.



narcissistic said:


> Trolling you.


You could've fooled me - this isn't the first time you've tried to make me look stupid and failed so much that you are actually the one doing it to yourself. "Trolling you" is just a way to cover up that you failed at taking the rip because what you were taking the rip out of as wrong was right and you need to save face.



> The definition of stalking according to the laws seems to be applicable to a lot of things that wouldn't even be considered as stalking.
> It seems that stalking is a subjective thing.


Most if not all of our laws are blurred and subjective. That's why many need a person to put in the complaint and all go to court (or at least can do with the right to appeal). Just because you don't agree with something doesn't change whether others will.



> You must be arguing with the wrong facts then, since I see a lot of the things that you argue with as being "stupid".
> Unless I'm delusional.


So if you say it's stupid it _must_ be stupid and I _must_ be false. (Since you're too good at this, I'll say that is sarcasm). Let's have a look at the most recent things shall we:
1) You say destruction is necessary for creation and I say this isn't true and explain why. You at first deny this and when you realise your mistake you actually say literally what I've been telling you as your argument (wft) and don't answer why.
2) You say any reaction is irreversible like backing a cake. I tell you that's wrong, which it is. Again, you don't acknowledge this.
3) You say stalking is not illegal. I tell you that is wrong. I even show you evidence from an official site. You don't like how you lost so call it stupid.
4) You say you would filter out all ESFPs to not waste your time because you don't like them. I ask you to explain. You refuse to accept the holes in your logic in regards to your approach and conclusion.



> Because I was relevant to it.


No you weren't. You threw yourself in there as a marker when not necessary and made wild claims such as how my life is instantly geared to be opposite to yours. I've explained why that's bull and _again_ you haven't accepted/acknowledged this.

Tunnel vision, arrogance and ignorance. What could you be...

Type: RONG


----------



## leictreon

Maybe


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh yes.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Definitely


----------



## Ernilthur

I would say so


----------



## RaisinKG

ya


----------



## Eset

Indeed.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya


----------



## Eset

> You could've fooled me - this isn't the first time you've tried to make me look stupid and failed so much that you are actually the one doing it to yourself. "Trolling you" is just a way to cover up that you failed at taking the rip because what you were taking the rip out of as wrong was right and you need to save face.


 If you say so.



> Most if not all of our laws are blurred and subjective. That's why many need a person to put in the complaint and all go to court (or at least can do with the right to appeal). Just because you don't agree with something doesn't change whether others will.


 Alright cool.



> So if you say it's stupid it must be stupid and I must be false. (Since you're too good at this, I'll say that is sarcasm).


 I think you missed my point, I mustn't of said it clear.



> 1) You say destruction is necessary for creation and I say this isn't true and explain why. You at first deny this and when you realise your mistake you actually say literally what I've been telling you as your argument (wft) and don't answer why.


 That point only exists because I made a typo.



> 2) You say any reaction is irreversible like backing a cake. I tell you that's wrong, which it is. Again, you don't acknowledge this.


 I was 50% right: "Many chemical reactions are NON-REVERSIBLE CHANGES .You cannot turn a baked cake back into its raw ingredients. Some chemical reactions can be reversed, and re-formed into the original substances. These are REVERSIBLE CHANGES."source: http://www.factmonster.com/dk/science/encyclopedia/chemical-reactions.html



> 3) You say stalking is not illegal. I tell you that is wrong. I even show you evidence from an official site. You don't like how you lost so call it stupid.


 I called the law stupid, sorry for having an opinion.



> 4) You say you would filter out all ESFPs to not waste your time because you don't like them. I ask you to explain. You refuse to accept the holes in your logic in regards to your approach and conclusion.


You refuse to accept I have preference, sorry if I don't like ESFPs. 



> No you weren't. You threw yourself in there as a marker when not necessary and made wild claims such as how my life is instantly geared to be opposite to yours. I've explained why that's bull and again you haven't accepted/acknowledged this.


 Exaggeration much? 

Anyways I can now see the message you are bringing:
"Failure" "Lost".
It's pretty much all you talk about.



> Tunnel vision, arrogance and ignorance. What could you be...


... in a Ti-Si loop perhaps.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes Most likely intp


----------



## Eset

Depends on how he reacts to this video:
(This is the official MBTI test)


----------



## RaisinKG

i agree


----------



## Eset

Indeed.
I'm working on a V2.0.
What do you think?


----------



## RaisinKG

Better than before.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

In agreement with fluorine


----------



## Eset

I'm excited for you when you reach 3k! woop!

INFJ.


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

No. You are lying. Stop lying, liar.



narcissistic said:


> I think you missed my point, I mustn't of said it clear.
> That point only exists because I made a typo.


A whole sentence and more cannot be a typo. You have thought about it. It's a mental mistake, not a typing one.



> I was 50% right: "Many chemical reactions are NON-REVERSIBLE CHANGES .You cannot turn a baked cake back into its raw ingredients. Some chemical reactions can be reversed, and re-formed into the original substances. These are REVERSIBLE CHANGES."source: CHEMICAL REACTIONS


No, you are 100% wrong because you said it was a fact. We also were talking about when atoms bond, not chemical reactions. Plus the original point was that you _change_ not create and destroy. 



> I called the law stupid, sorry for having an opinion.


No you'd said I was stupid (or at least you tried to). Plus, you should be sorry for having an opinion because you said that you didn't have an opinion probably believing that Ti = apathy (must be why Ash's INTP was so stereotypical emo).



> You refuse to accept I have preference, sorry if I don't like ESFPs.


No, I'm saying you're flawed.



> Exaggeration much?


No, you literally just went on about how everything I do is wonderfully geared to you.



> Anyways I can now see the message you are bringing:
> "Failure" "Lost".
> It's pretty much all you talk about.


Well,if you stopped failing and losing so much, I'd have nothing to say apparently, now would I?



> ... in a Ti-Si loop perhaps.


If you wanna call it that. I have a few other ways to describe you though


----------



## Shinsei

kill yourself BWN


----------



## Because_why_not

I'm unsure though. Show me how first, liar.


----------



## Siri

Exfj


----------



## Because_why_not

Serious type: Yeah. I agree.

Because_why_not type: APLE


----------



## RaisinKG

Must be APIE. Nitpicking is the finest.


----------



## Because_why_not

Minz


----------



## RaisinKG

Mint.


----------



## Eset

> No. You are lying. Stop lying, liar.


If you say so.


> A whole sentence and more cannot be a typo. You have thought about it. It's a mental mistake, not a typing one.


If you say so.


> No, you are 100% wrong because you said it was a fact. We also were talking about when atoms bond, not chemical reactions. Plus the original point was that you change not create and destroy.


If you say so.


> No you'd said I was stupid


If you say so.


> No, I'm saying you're flawed.


If you say so.


> No, you literally just went on about how everything I do is wonderfully geared to you.


If you say so.


> Well,if you stopped failing and losing so much, I'd have nothing to say apparently, now would I?


If you say so.


> If you wanna call it that. I have a few other ways to describe you though


If you say so.


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> Mint.


Lol silly Flo misspelt: "Yeah, you're right and so awesome."

Well Flo, you are still MINZ (you have to have the z like in German  )
@narcissistic

Yes I do say so, because it's true. And the top line was for Shin, not you. Stop taking other's credit, just because you want me so bad - that's why you make _everything_ I do about you....


----------



## Eset

Bwn's type: Gotta collect 'em all. 6/16 so far.



> Yes I do say so, because it's true.


If you say so.


> just because you want me so bad - that's why you make everything I do about you....


 If you say so.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Bwn's type: Gotta collect 'em all. 6/16 so far.


Ha! Actually like this. Have a "Thank".

And I am an ESTP - I just got my functions messed up on the last one. I just wanted Fe to be higher than it is but Se said "no this is the reality."

You are: ESFP.


----------



## Eset

> And I am an ESTP - I just got my functions messed up on the last one. I just wanted Fe to be higher than it is but Se said "no this is the reality."


 Such good kek.

I think ENFJ was more suiting for you, I get a lot of "mummy knows best" vibes from you.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Such good kek.
> 
> I think ENFJ was more suiting for you, I get a lot of "mummy knows best" vibes from you.


Nah that's just when I'm being a condescending douchebag. I told you not to take me seriously... well, except for this. My functions are now in order! YEAH!!

INTx


----------



## Siri

Indeed!! 


























Lulz


----------



## Eset

> Nah that's just when I'm being a condescending douchebag. I told you not to take me seriously... well, except for this. My functions are now in order! YEAH!!


The only way to justify an ENFJ -> ESTP would be a Se-Fe loop.


----------



## Because_why_not

You forgot Siri, loser! Everyone who's a nerd is a loser though....

Who cares anyway. I'm gonna go out and get SMASHED tonight!

INTx will stay in your room.


----------



## Eset

> Who cares anyway. I'm gonna go out and get SMASHED tonight!


Congratulation, only a shut-in would be that excited to finally getting out.
Most people who go out regularly are not grandiose about it. 

Btw why am I Ni-Te/Ti-Ne ?


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> True,I would say Enfj looking at the function stack.


Right functions wrong order....

Anyway, you: INFP (right functions, wrong order)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Hahahahahahahahaahahaha!! Party-harding.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Notus Asphodelus: That profile....

:dry: You're not a nerd are you?! :dry:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Because_why_not said:


> @Notus Asphodelus: That profile....
> 
> :dry: You're not a nerd are you?! :dry:


I'm very flexible.. I'm nerdy in the library and Indiana Jones during the weekends.


----------



## Because_why_not

So I beat you up on weekdays and join forces with you on weekends then!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Because_why_not said:


> So I beat you up on weekdays and join forces with you on weekends then!


Damn weekdays! So I'll meet you for dragon-boating, whip-lashing, sky-diving and bear wrestling on weekends then. :laughing:


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## Firelily

thoes two need to get a room


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes to your type and commentroud:


----------



## Firelily

so you have me all typed out then :shocked:

im guessing your an INFJ :happy:


----------



## RaisinKG

oh yes.


----------



## Liriope

flourine said:


> Enneagram: ∞w0 - -∞w∞ - OMGwDM smh/sph


...Yes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Firelily

an INTJ female i feel privileged


----------



## RaisinKG

aye


----------



## Firelily

once again i posted at the same time as someone else
meant for liriope


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Triple posters lol. Going with yes for now


----------



## RaisinKG

ye


----------



## Firelily

s


----------



## Because_why_not

No. You are: LTRS


----------



## darcstar3

ENFP, they told me themselves, trust me


----------



## Because_why_not

Kcti


----------



## Firelily

No 
He's an ESFP


----------



## darcstar3

I'd say infp, but i don't know you well yet


----------



## Because_why_not

KCTI is playing with a ball!!!!

So cute. Must be Fi variant KCTI!


----------



## darcstar3

Enxp


----------



## Because_why_not

You doubt yourself, KCTI.


----------



## Firelily

yes to intp


----------



## Because_why_not

No to ninja'd


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Firelily

Because_why_not said:


> You doubt yourself, KCTI.


i am in no doubt 
im going with ESFP


----------



## Because_why_not

'Tis nice ... LTRS
@Azure_Zalaire ENTP > yesh


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Stop pushing my buttons with entp. If it's a joke find a new one. The only button I have left to be pushed on this is the shiny red button for reserved for nuclear missiles. Push it at your own peril. -_- :angry::dry:


----------



## Because_why_not

Laawl!! So you admit I'm pushing your buttons (again!) Pahahahahaha

*Push* ENTP


----------



## Firelily

Azure is INFJ not LTRS or any other made up letter combo
:dry:


----------



## Firelily

Do you have a simmer down button I can press


----------



## darcstar3

you speak a lot of sense

maybe you could even be an intp =)


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely an INTP because anime


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Anything and everything


----------



## Eset

Plausible.


----------



## Firelily

all mixed together and intricately entwined


----------



## Jakuri

Yes, vacuously.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes


----------



## Eset

Indeed.


----------



## darcstar3

ive seen nothing to suggest otherwise


----------



## Because_why_not

LillyFlower said:


> Azure is INFJ not LTRS or any other made up letter combo
> :dry:


ENTP is random letters? Lol whatever you say LTRS.

(pssst, @flourine she's saying your type doesn't exist.)



darcstar3 said:


> ive seen nothing to suggest otherwise


KCTI - Fi (for liking cute) It's science, bruh.


----------



## Eset

Type: JOCK.


----------



## Because_why_not

Ha!

Type: nerd

....

GET 'IM!!!!!


----------



## Eset

Type: UGLY


----------



## Because_why_not

I'm sad now .... :'(

Type: MEAN


----------



## Eset

Type: BEAU-T


----------



## Because_why_not

Type: whatever the dere that always switches sides is.

(I wonder if calling dere types on here makes them more credible and makes you happy.)


----------



## Eset

> whatever the dere that always switches sides is.


Mayadere.

Type: KAMI



> (I wonder if calling dere types on here makes them more credible and makes you happy.)


 It does.


----------



## Because_why_not

Kami = God. 

Yup 100% agree!! If only I could set that.

You: RPRT - D

(Not by me, and not on here does your real type show)


----------



## Eset

> You: RPRT - D


keke.

Type: KEKE-D


----------



## Shinsei

not really


----------



## Because_why_not

Type: GTFO


----------



## RaisinKG

Must be JTNI


----------



## Eset

NEPT(UNE) seems accurate.


----------



## Max

Never seen you, or any of your posts to judge you. Maybe post a bit more and come back to me.


----------



## Lacy

Indeed


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Firelily

Yes


----------



## Lacy

Enfp ?


----------



## Eset

ISFP loop, so assumed was INFJ.
Makes sense.


----------



## RaisinKG

Mhm.


----------



## Because_why_not

No. Trust me.


----------



## leictreon

Not at all


----------



## Because_why_not

No, is really an ESFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

No is just an ENFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

Is just KTAJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj in the grip so technically accurate


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol ENTP once again tries to justify his stupid claims.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj= fe ni se ti
Estp= se ti fe ni
depending in which way you view it there are multiple ways a grip or shadow can manifest. One is simply same functions but order is flipped. 

Tpbm skip me.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP telling everyone what they already know to try and look smart. How's Mafia working for ya? Muwahahahaha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP avoids any question they can't bs.

This means this is an achievement for me. Finding something an ENTP can't bs they way out of is like finding gold at the bottom of the rainbow.

WAAHHOOOO!!! I'm a millionaire!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

No I'm just refusing to play in a game where there are no winning moves and the opponent resorts to emotional manipulation. Good day estp


----------



## leictreon

Maybe


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Because_why_not

Only an NT would not understand emotion so much that they think being called an ENTP is the name-caller using "emotional manipulation"....

ENTP


----------



## leictreon

You're an ENTP too


----------



## Because_why_not

*YOU REALLY HAVE TURNED ON ME!!! WHYYYYY???!!!*


I say _you're_ accurately typed :'<


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Female infj


----------



## Because_why_not

Creepy stalker (They can be any type but this particular one is an ENTP)


----------



## Shinsei

chance of Mistype


----------



## Jaune

Probably.


----------



## Because_why_not

You seem like ISFP, not Unknown.


----------



## Firelily

ESFP right there


----------



## Eset

ISFP possibly.


----------



## Because_why_not

Urgh go away, Narci.

NNJA

@LillyFlower ENTP because you don't exist.

PerC: "Who are you talking to, Because_why_not?"
Me: ...I don't know... (?)

*Music plays of the high keys on a piano* Dee dee dee dee.....!!!


----------



## Firelily

ESFP :mellow:


----------



## Because_why_not

Did you hear something? I think I need to go the doctor's.

ENTP


----------



## Eset

INFJ for shitz and gigz.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> INFJ for shitz and gigz.


URGH! I HATE THAT TYPE!! SO MUCH RAGE!!!!... Oh wait no, that's too direct. *Some* people say things that aren't true. You *know* who you are.

Hm, INFJ is easy.

You: NERD


----------



## Firelily

I love Nerds they taste yummy!


----------



## Eset

Type: No type.


----------



## Firelily

How about an ENFJ :happy:


----------



## Eset

How about: PLEB ?


----------



## Because_why_not

Ash = CATS


----------



## Jaune

Because = MATS(uno)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

hmm now I have to think about this... It's possible...


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol thinking and considering possibilities while not actually giving your answer.

Could you _be_ any more ENTP?


----------



## Siri

*F*ORC*e*


----------



## Because_why_not

Clever play on words. Must also be an ENTP.


----------



## Shinsei

Elijah says mistyped, Elijah reckons ISTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey Elijah. What do you think of Shinsei's mistype? I'd say ESFJ. You?


----------



## Shinsei

Hmm Shinsei is typed correctly but BWN is not, he must be ESFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Elijah sounds a lot like Shinsei. He must be an ESFJ too. You have your first friend in this world Shinny <3 Too bad it's just the other voice n your head.


----------



## Shinsei

Thats because Elijah literally is Shin. Oh and Elijah says you are mistyped he says ESFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Shinsei said:


> *Thats because Elijah literally is Shin. *Oh and Elijah says you are mistyped he says ESFP


No shit Sherlock! I never would've guessed and you totally had me sooooo fooled.

Can't be an ESFJ because surely Fe would be a lot better at picking up on others. INTP for you.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> No shit Sherlock! I never would've guessed and you totally had me sooooo fooled.
> 
> Can't be an ESFJ because surely Fe would be a lot better at picking up on others. INTP for you.


No, Think about what I meant when I said that. <3


----------



## Because_why_not

Yup, INTP's Ti/Ne ("But it makes sense to _me_")


----------



## Shinsei

It seems like someone is not getting it. ESFP


----------



## Because_why_not

No, because I'm not in your head. You seem to have trouble getting that. Otherwise you'd just spell it out. Ti is subjective, so doesn't see how others can't think the same tut tut

Care to explain, INTP? I'm kinda getting bored though. You're "trolling" isn't interesting enough to spark my curiosity too much....


----------



## Shinsei

Must be ESFP


----------



## Because_why_not

So that's a "no" then. Yeah, bored.


----------



## Shinsei

Poor ESFP


----------



## darcstar3

Intj, though I'd happily welcome you to the intp club

I understood, dunno why bwn can't... 
Must say, I'm kinda surprised though


----------



## Because_why_not

No, it's not possible.


----------



## bremen

Did I make you change your mind earlier?
Entp sounds good


----------



## Because_why_not

You called me an ENFJ so no.

No to your type.

No to everything, ENFP!


----------



## bremen

Oh yeah right,but I sometime type you Entp,and I associated you with an Entp character soo


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Cold seems accurate for being typed istj


----------



## bremen

Not sure what you meant,but sure alright.
Infj seems good for you even if I dont see the ni


----------



## Because_why_not

No you're wrong, he's an ENTP because he told me.

You are wrong because you are actually an ENFP.


----------



## darcstar3

Yes, finally!


----------



## Because_why_not

> true answer to get a cookie was "who knows?"


Who knows.

NOW GIVE ME MY COOKIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

here's your cookie entp


----------



## Because_why_not

See @darcstar3! ENTPs give me cookies! They're nice and you're not!

Nyeh Nyeh!!


----------



## Ronney

I don't know could be a miss typed ISFJ


----------



## Lacy

cats are an NFP thing, but ENTP seems accurate.


----------



## darcstar3

hmm, maybe


----------



## Eset

I can see ESTJ.


----------



## darcstar3

lol

clear intp


----------



## Because_why_not

No. I know her irl. She's an obvious ENTJ. She's just trolling everyone in perfect ENTJ style.

(It does slip through every so often though - like the refusal of cookies.)


----------



## Eset

ENTP is pretty accurate. That's 7/16 now.


----------



## Because_why_not

Keeping track - very organised. Must be ISTJ.


----------



## Azazel

Now this seems much more accurate.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes per our conversation


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes. You're definitely INFJ.


----------



## bremen

You're all mistyped except me


----------



## Blue Ribbon

But are you sure? You look like an emotionally stunted ENFJ to me.


----------



## Because_why_not

No. She's an ENFP. She told me.


Come at me, bro.


----------



## bremen

bwn:coming at you bro


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Esfj?


----------



## Because_why_not

Back here again? We all know you're an ENFP even before you admitted it  tut tut


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Noooo! Anything but! Anyway what type are you going to be next week? Can I suggest INFJ?


----------



## Because_why_not

You're an ENFP with self-esteem issues and an identity crisis.

(And no, this is my type.)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I see dom Ni. It's so clear. INFJ it is.


----------



## Because_why_not

See what you wanna see through that Fi of yours, ENFP, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Te PoLR, INFJ. You can't even begin to comprehend reality.


----------



## RaisinKG

lol you're wrong you must be ISFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol KTAJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

On second thought, ISFPs also look like INFJs


----------



## Eset

(⚆ ³⚆)


----------



## bremen

(° ͡ ͜ ͡ʖ ͡ °)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What is going on here?


----------



## Eset

ᕕ(☉!☉)ᕗ


----------



## Eset

> First of all, Senpai Notice me.


This is all I hear from you:











> And secondly, I think I'm an INFP. What's your opinion?


That's quite a jump.
I forgot what your function stack is so I can't really conclude on much.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Cold: Relax, I'm INFP. How about INTJ for you? Let's all go change our types and troll unsuspecting people. 

SENPAI NOTICED ME! 

I'm ENTP but BWN keeps insisting I'm an Fi user. So, there. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## bremen

Blue ribbon is some kind of XNFP I believe, @Blue Ribbon Want to do a whats my personality type thread?

Hopefully,history doesn't repeat itself narci



> Relax, I'm INFP. How about INTJ? Let's all go change our types and troll unsuspecting people.


Ohh,nvm then,that sounds like a good idea,hell yeah


----------



## Eset

> Hopefully,history doesn't repeat itself narci


lmao inb4 we get banned


----------



## RaisinKG

gg


----------



## bremen

Has anyone ever tagged the founder or mods in the above poster threads?

edit:Blue,Intj is lame,I prefer Infp


----------



## Eset

In the what?


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> How come all the others get a cool type,why do I have Istj,don't crush my hopes and dreams


Deal with it.



narcissistic said:


> lmao inb4 we get banned


No, you're WRONG! You need 3 infractions to get banned. You don't have any. You'd have to do something like steal people's data for fraud or something to get an immediate ban - and then the ban would be the least of your concerns. As would gold. 

Also, I'm not an ENFP, you're wrong. I'm an ISFJ - like you <3, sweetie :3 <3

Flo: KTAJ


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> In the what?


The threads in game forum where you interact with either the person below you or above you
Ieescribe above poster in 1 word,ask random question to person below you,etc



Because_why_not said:


> Deal with it.


I feel like I said this a long time ago,déja vuuu


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> The threads in game forum where you interact with either the person below you or above you
> Ieescribe above poster in 1 word,ask random question to person below you,etc
> 
> 
> I feel like I said this a long time ago,déja vuuu


Many people do, honey. You're nothing special.

Must be ESFJ - most common type.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No, you're WRONG! You need 3 infractions to get banned. You don't have any. You'd have to do something like steal people's data for fraud or something to get an immediate ban - and then the ban would be the least of your concerns. As would gold.
> 
> Also, I'm not an ENFP, you're wrong. I'm an ISFJ - like you <3, sweetie :3 <3


Oh really?


Because_why_not said:


> That's why I'm so kind and *I'm an ENFP really*. Everyone agrees. Don't you, everyone? They said yeah.
> No, youre WRONG *I'm ENFP*. Duuuh


Pointing out your hypocrisy is easy peasy.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Are you people taking this seriously? I'm an ENTP. I have 0 Fi. But maybe that thread sounds good. Maybe I'll make one.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Are you people taking this seriously? I'm an ENTP. I have 0 Fi. But maybe that thread sounds good. Maybe I'll make one.


Do, I enjoy a good analysis and flexing my ego.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Alright. I'll make one first thing tomorrow. It's like 4:45 am and I've been up all night, so I'll go to bed now.


----------



## Because_why_not

No you're wrong because that's the only way to describe someone on here would still takes me seriously. Lol and that is why you're wrong.

(And yeah, it's 3 infractions in a month for a month ban. But different if you continue after you've been banned.)

Lol whatever you say, darlin'. Na-night ENFP.


----------



## Eset

*YOU'RE WRONG!*

It's all I hear from you.
Stating something is _wrong_ doesn't make it _wrong_, especially when you lack justification when stating such.

inb4 bullshit reasoning from the one and only, bwn.


----------



## Because_why_not

> No you're wrong *because that's the only way to describe someone on here would still takes me seriously*. Lol and that is why you're wrong.
> 
> (*And yeah, it's 3 infractions in a month for a month ban. But different if you continue after you've been banned.*)


Bolded are justifications I have given of why you're wrong (therefore you were wrong above in your last post.). Don't blame me because you can't see the obvious. Must be inferior Si not dom. ENFP for you.

A wrong ENFP.


----------



## Eset

I think you missed my point.
I was saying how you lack justifications when determining your type.
I stated no such thing about infractions in terms of you being wrong on that matter.

Clearly you are the one with inferior Si who completely missed my argument, or perhaps you knew you couldn't beat me on that topic so you shifted the discussion into your favour i.e. through the topic of infractions.


----------



## Eset

Anyways, time for beddy byes.


----------



## Because_why_not

Considering you didn't mention type and I didn't mention what yours could be in my last comment (The only mention of type was to Blue Ribbon who I've been calling an ENFP) only shows me that you need to work on your theory of mind (the knowing that others won't necessarily know what you know) as there was no link to type justification whatsoever. 

(The infractions come from when you said about being banned.)

Sees links in things and doesn't understand when people don't get it - Must be Ne-dom.

ENFP because reasons lacking further justification ... Pahahahahaha


----------



## bremen

Only two thing are constant on Perc,
first is the trolls that gets banned for stupid threads
Second one is arguments between narci and bwn


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> Only two thing are constant on Perc,
> first is the trolls that gets banned for stupid threads
> Second one is arguments between narci and bwn


No, you're wrong because I don't argue and I'm very agreeable. And what's this I hear about ending your trolling?!?!?!? Nooooo!!! I thought we had something :'< </3 (Btw, I never troll)

ENFP


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> ending your trolling?!?!?!?


Using Ne too much for a long period of time is exhausting for a Si dom,I can't do it forever even if its fun.


----------



## Eset

This was the discussion at hand:


> Because_why_not said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're WRONG! You need 3 infractions to get banned. You don't have any. You'd have to do something like steal people's data for fraud or something to get an immediate ban - and then the ban would be the least of your concerns. As would gold.
> 
> Also, I'm not an ENFP, you're wrong. I'm an ISFJ - like you <3, sweetie :3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> 
> Because_why_not said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm so kind and *I'm an ENFP really*. Everyone agrees. Don't you, everyone? They said yeah.
> No, youre WRONG *I'm ENFP*. Duuuh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your hypocrisy is easy peasy.
Click to expand...

And by you continuing to wave the "you're wrong" flag around then I just had to make a post with a hint of sarcasm in it:


> *YOU'RE WRONG!*
> 
> It's all I hear from you.
> Stating something is _wrong_ doesn't make it _wrong_, especially when you lack justification when stating such.
> 
> inb4 bullshit reasoning from the one and only, bwn.


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> Using Ne too much for a long period of time is exhausting for a Si dom,I can't do it forever even if its fun.


Have some of mine <3



narcissistic said:


> This was the discussion at hand:
> 
> And by you continuing to wave the "you're wrong" flag around then I just had to make a post with a hint of sarcasm in it:


So you were replying to yourself and not to me and I was supposed to know how? I also said, which is 100% true and that you should know by now, that you can't take me seriously and if you do, you are wrong. Do you really think I'm doing this on purpose?


----------



## Eset

> So you were replying to yourself and not to me and I was supposed to know how? I also said, which is 100% true and that you should know by now, that you can't take me seriously and if you do, you are wrong. Do you really think I'm doing this on purpose?


So you're purely being ignorant for the sake of irony?

I still regard it as fun when arguing with you and troubleshooting the flaws in your arguments (it's good Si exercise).


----------



## Because_why_not

Dude, obviously I was being stupid about my type just now and inconsistencies and switchings were done on purpose. Any idiot would've spotted it - even Si-inferiors.


----------



## Eset

Just wanted to confirm from yourself that you were/are stupid.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Just wanted to confirm from yourself that you were/are stupid.


There's a difference between being stupid and acting in a stupid manner. Tbf that would be classed more as silly than stupid (stupid trolling being like the certain person we found on a Type Me thread doing)  It was meant to be funny through being silly/frustrating to people who took it seriously. It seems _you_ took it seriously ... Lawl.


----------



## Eset

> It seems you took it seriously ... Lawl.


I take everything seriously/literal by default.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well perhaps not doing that would be better excise mentally for you when with me.


----------



## Eset

Unsure how to pursue such thing.


----------



## darcstar3

come on guys, this thread is just for fun, its not meant to be serious >.<
there are many other threads designed to seriously work out peoples types

and in the spirit of fun, narc is an....

* *




entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Type: cute cactus!


----------



## Because_why_not

Narci: ISTJ because everything has to be literal for you.
Darc: INFP
Azure: ENTP.

(And I was just having fun!)


----------



## darcstar3

yup, entps always have fun arguing =P


----------



## Because_why_not

Unlike INFPs who are the peacekeepers. (psst I'm calling you an INFP btw)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp for both of us cause you keep insisting =p


----------



## Because_why_not

Then change your type and admit it properly, ENTP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You are such an entp, lol.


----------



## bremen

noyes


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Noyes? What is that?


----------



## Spleen

It seems.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Someone agrees  Yes. INTJ.


----------



## Max

Maybe.
(Don't gimme flack about my signature. I ain't home lol)

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes your typed, your just shy about it


----------



## Spleen

Very accurate.


----------



## Jaune

I think so.


----------



## Siri

Probably


----------



## Spleen

Absolutely.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't see why not


----------



## bremen

Type:NotPoet


----------



## Blue Ribbon

If you're an ENFP, I'm an ISTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ye


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> If you're an ENFP, I'm an ISTJ.


Ok change your type then

I dare you


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yeah, but I'm not an ISTJ. See? A real ENFP would have been able to make that intuitive leap.


----------



## bremen

A real Entp wouldn't be so nice/cute

checkmate


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh dear. I've lost.


----------



## Jaune

Nah, I think ISFJ.


----------



## Max

IxTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Infj (random guess)


----------



## RaisinKG

Obviously an INTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Lambdadelta avi = must be ESTP!!!!! @Blue Ribbon


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I match with @ColdNobility now. ESTP? Wow. That's even cooler than ENTP! Thanks!

You're quite obviously an ESTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Blue Ribbon said:


> I match with @ColdNobility now. ESTP? Wow. That's even cooler than ENTP! Thanks!
> 
> You're quite obviously an ESTJ


Oh yes. when r u gonna change type tho


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Nah you and I are birds of the same feather, dear friend.


----------



## RaisinKG

ah so i shud switch to ESTP or something? @Blue Ribbon


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Would you do that?! Be mistyped with me? I'd love you for it!


----------



## RaisinKG

ok m8 @Blue Ribbon


----------



## bremen

Hey I changed my type to Intj,my real type,am I cool yet?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Let's do it! Become ESTP! @flourine


----------



## Kimchi

I'm trying to figure out a way to enter this conversation but I can't. Ok, I'll admit that this was a pathetic excuse. Uhmmm... hi?


----------



## RaisinKG

yes


----------



## Eset

*flourine:* I've never seen your function order, however I see you as ENTP (though that is just my subjective opinion, and I lack any real material to make a sound judgement).

*Dothraki:* I have seen your function order, and from that ISTP.

*Blue Ribbon:* I have seen your function order, and from that ENTP. (I suspect you and flourine are doing some ESTP trolling together).

*ColdNobility:* I can't remember if I have or haven't seen your function order, however ISTJ seems fitting. Again: (though that is just my subjective opinion, and I lack any real material to make a sound judgement).


----------



## The red spirit

Technicaly yes
Practical yes
Theoriticaly yes
Generally yes


----------



## Kimchi

narcissistic said:


> *flourine:* I've never seen your function order, however I see you as ENTP (though that is just my subjective opinion, and I lack any real material to make a sound judgement).
> 
> *Dothraki:* I have seen your function order, and from that ISTP.
> 
> *Blue Ribbon:* I have seen your function order, and from that ENTP. (I suspect you and flourine are doing some ESTP trolling together).
> 
> *ColdNobility:* I can't remember if I have or haven't seen your function order, however ISTJ seems fitting. Again: (though that is just my subjective opinion, and I lack any real material to make a sound judgement).


I'd love to be an ISTP, they're awesome (I'm boring).


----------



## The red spirit

Dothraki said:


> I'd love to be an ISTP, they're awesome (I'm boring).


Mistyped. You should be ISFP


----------



## RaisinKG

from the thread either INFP or ISFP @Dothraki


----------



## Eset

You shouldn't.
ISFPs are too opinionated to be taken seriously.


----------



## Kimchi

But you all think I'm a sensor. You're probably right. Uhmmm...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp through and through @narcissistic


----------



## Eset

*Dothraki:*

I barely even know you personally (don't take our words for it).
My conclusion on your type is based upon your results on the tests I had you do, and some from the information you discussed such of yourself about.

*Azure_Zalaire:*

I have seen your function order, however I was indecisive on your type due to it flip-flopping a lot.
However re-looking your latest results, I would say INTJ in Ni-Fi loop or INFP.
With INFP>INTJ.


----------



## darcstar3

of course, you're always right


----------



## bremen

Lol you're wrong


----------



## RaisinKG

No must be ESFP.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> *ColdNobility:* I can't remember if I have or haven't seen your function order, however ISTJ seems fitting. Again: (though that is just my subjective opinion, and I lack any real material to make a sound judgement).


Took this a few weeks ago.
Check this out,as if Istj isn't obvious enough,the results are so unbalanced,I'm laughing out loud,makes me look unhealthy.
I have the strongest Si of all muwahaha


----------



## AshOrLey

Your si...IT'S SO POWERFUL, I FEAR AN EXPLOSION! RUN EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## RaisinKG

The Si is strong in this one @ColdNobility

Meanwhile...


----------



## darcstar3

hmm, maybe


----------



## RaisinKG

i've taken this test plenty of times but w/e


----------



## bremen

AshOrLey said:


> Your si...IT'S SO POWERFUL, I FEAR AN EXPLOSION! RUN EVERYBODY!!!





flourine said:


> The Si is strong in this one @ColdNobility












@flourine give me some of that Ne?


----------



## darcstar3

flourine said:


> i've taken this test plenty of times but w/e


wow, that looks pretty clear, and healthy, i think even i can understand that one
why is mine so confusing? haha




ColdNobility said:


> @flourine give me some of that Ne?


werent you an s before? i feel like you should be an s


----------



## RaisinKG

ok m8 @ColdNobility


----------



## bremen

darcstar3 said:


> werent you an s before? i feel like you should be an s


I'm sensor,I'm changing my type everyday,it doesnt mean anything,didnt you see my results on the previous page,my ne/ni is horrible.and check my sign lolol


----------



## RaisinKG

accurate


----------



## Jaune

No, you're obviously too Ne.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Nope. flourine and I are both Se doms. Right, @flourine? (i think I might die from laughing too much.)

Edit: you're a cool ISTP XD


----------



## Azure Dreamer

You can't hide behind that Se mask of yours Blue Ribbon! :wink:

Also this was my results back on 8-3-2016 sense its show and tell today

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************ (24.2)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ****************************** (30.3)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************** (29.1)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************** (35.2)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************* (33.3)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************** (27.2)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********************************** (35.2)
good use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************** (26.1)
average use


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hmm... I'm now convinced you're ENFJ.


----------



## Jaune

Probably.


----------



## Eset

Never seen your function stack, but I would say ISFP from your consistent theme and general vibes.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Definitely. XD


----------



## Jaune

Indeed.


----------



## Siri

XSXP for sure.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't know... ESTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Perhaps


----------



## Siri

Probably


----------



## RaisinKG

ya


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Always


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Sexy as only INFJ can be


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely.


----------



## Jaune

Indeed.


----------



## darcstar3

sure


----------



## RaisinKG

possibly an INTP!


----------



## Jaune

Also possibly an INTP!


----------



## darcstar3

possibly intp too =P
but probably not


----------



## Jaune

Could be an INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

ye


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Go away ESTP. Ne doms everywhere scorn you.


Ooooh wow so much burn. ENFP



narcissistic said:


> Because_why_not: ENFP who tries too hard to troll.


So why do you believe nearly (if not all) I say?

ESFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What type are you going to try next? ENFP is cool. Go ahead.


----------



## Eset

> So why do you believe nearly (if not all) I say?


I take all information as literal remember.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

BWN, I'll believe what narci says. He's very good at typing people. I think he got both our types right.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> I take all information as literal remember.


Hence why I would never have to try hard to troll you.



Blue Ribbon said:


> BWN, I'll believe what narci says. He's very good at typing people. I think he got both our types right.


Whatever, ENFP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aren't you the ENFP? This is called projection.


----------



## Eset

> Hence why I would never have to try hard to troll you.


Depends, I'm pretty good at pointing out your hypocrisy and contradictions which is like a troll's biggest weakness.


----------



## Because_why_not

It's not though when literally every comment is me arguing for another type. Any normal person would think "this is clearly being done on purpose". 

ESFJ who needs to work on his Si and Ti.


----------



## Eset

*i will not stand for this nonsense!*


----------



## Blue Ribbon

'You're not a Ti user and never will be' (I'm just repeating what my good friend told me)


----------



## Because_why_not

Narci: Is this another case of "I have lost but if I distract people, maybe I can save face"?

Looks like it. Also looks like an ESFJ.
@Blue Ribbon: ENFP

(Also, curious: was that the guy?)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> *i will not stand for this nonsense!*


Whoa, are you angry now? No one is questioning your type.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Is this another case of "I have lost but if I distract people, maybe I can save face"?
> 
> Looks like it. Also looks like an ESFJ.


Stop projecting.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Stop projecting.


Lol okay explain how this is projecting. Please.


----------



## Eset

I cannot stand this incorrectness and inaccuracy.


----------



## Because_why_not

Whatever, ESFJ, I want to hear from Ribbon, not you.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> I cannot stand this incorrectness and inaccuracy.


Aw you're cute XD



Because_why_not said:


> Lol okay explain how this is projecting. Please.


When you think I'm mistyped because you are. You're projecting.

Also, can you call me Blue? I like that better.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> When you think I'm mistyped because you are. You're projecting.


Because you had that with a quote from me to Narci and say that, I'm gonna think that's what it's referring to. Also, wtf do people take me seriously on here for? I know I've just been taking the rip out of Narci for it but Gawd!

Sigh ... Only an ENFP would take me so seriously. (I also forgot, the hive said Narci was ENFP too :shocked 



> Also, can you call me Blue? I like that better.


Errrmmmm..... Nope.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Because you had that with a quote from me to Narci and say that, I'm gonna think that's what it's referring to. Also, wtf do people take me seriously on here for? I know I've just been taking the rip out of Narci for it but Gawd!
> 
> Sigh ... Only an ENFP would take me so seriously. (I also forgot, the hive said Narci was ENFP too :shocked


Wait, who is taking you seriously? It isn't me for sure. 

You called me ENFP, so I said you were projecting. That's all I did.


----------



## Because_why_not

yeah it is - you've got serious ENFP all over your face haha

And yeah, the quote was me to Narci only.


----------



## bremen

Intj is perfect for you.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

nope, I know your _real_ type, cold


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> nope, I know your _real_ type, cold


''The fake is of far greater value. In its deliberate attempt to be real, it's more real than the real thing.''


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I love that quote! I'm mistyped too. Check my type. I think I'll roll with it.


----------



## bremen

No,you're not.Acting mistyped is just another trait of Entps.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No, I'm an ESFJ. Everyone agrees.


----------



## bremen

Your signature says otherwise.


----------



## The red spirit

Most likely accurate


----------



## Jaune

The more of your posts I read, the more I agree with how you typed yourself.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Very cute, but ISTP nonetheless.


----------



## Siri

Nope, is an ESFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hey, I'm an ESFJ. You don't decide my type, I do!!


----------



## Siri

Still an ESFP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

We all know you're secretly an ISTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Edit ninjad by possible Esfj


----------



## Max

Yeah.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> We all know you're secretly an ISTJ


You'll never know my real type 

Type: BEAR


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## Jaune

I can see INFP more.


----------



## Max

Yes

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacy

Absolutely


----------



## Eset

Never seen your function stack, but I would think of you to be an INFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

I know your function stack and you're an ESFJ.

(Also I had to go to bed, but from what I remember from your reply it was that just because I enjoy trolling on other sites does not make me a troll here, you aren't considering options if you've said "It's this and that's that.", and saying tool was just a typo but looking at it, it could just be a Freudian slip haha (oh and pointing out typos is literally the weakest argument you'll ever have because it shows you've got nothing real to say))


----------



## Eset

> (Also I had to go to bed, but from what I remember from your reply it was that just because I enjoy trolling on other sites does not make me a troll here, you aren't considering options if you've said "It's this and that's that.", and saying tool was just a typo but looking at it, it could just be a Freudian slip haha (oh and pointing out typos is literally the weakest argument you'll ever have because it shows you've got nothing real to say))


The fact you're bringing this up now shows that have nothing better to say yourself, go back to sleep ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> The fact you're bringing this up now shows that have nothing better to say yourself, go back to sleep ENFP.


It's nearly half 9 AM. The fact that you say that shows your ignorance and that I'm right. (I couldn't leave you thinking otherwise - that would mean that I was a bad person, wouldn't it, ESFJ?)


----------



## Eset

> It's nearly half 9 AM.













> The fact that you say that shows your ignorance and that I'm right.


----------



## AshOrLey

Enxp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

BWN, I wonder what type you really are.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

That depends on which of his personalities takes over for the day.


----------



## RaisinKG

I think BWN is a Ne dom.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ENTP fits you.


----------



## Because_why_not

I'm ESFP duhhh notice how I make _any_ thread about *ME* effortlessly. 

Also, Flo, you are KTAJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why can't you just let me be my type in peace? Darn it.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why can't you just let me be my type in peace? Darn it.


What are you talking about? I was ninja'd and the edit wasn't working so I didn't even mention you. You're not ESFP so GTFO muwahaha

You're EN*F*P


----------



## Siri

Blue ribbon : URSI

BWN: Maybe


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> Type: URSI


I love that! Explains a lot.


----------



## Because_why_not

If you really knew it, you'd know that wasn't exactly complement of the year 

Anyway, I thought I told you: GTFO ENFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Duh, you moron. I know it's not a compliment. You're not smart enough to be an ENTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Reasons why you're wrong:

1) I never said it was a compliment or even that you thought it was. What I implied was that Siri wasn't complimenting you.
2) Mbti has nothing to do with intelligence.
3) Saying something that is obviously not a compliment, is not a compliment, does not make someone a moron. 

ENFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, you are taking this waay to seriously. I'd say Fi dom.


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, just highlighting why you're wrong. But you would notice Fi, wouldn't you, ENFP.

Oh oh! Let's be INFPxENFP friends!! <3 We can tell each other our feelings. I will try not to make you cry though. <3


----------



## Eset

Enfp.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, cool ESFJ but I'm waiting for Blue Ribbon to pipe up.


----------



## Eset

Why you gotta be so ISFJ?


----------



## Because_why_not

Because I'm not, ESFJ.


----------



## Eset

Same applies to me not being ESFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, but the difference is I'm going on your known functions in the known order. Even Shinny agreed with me. You just don't want to embrace who you are, ESFJ.

Why?


----------



## Max

What the hell is BWN? 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> Yeah, but the difference is I'm going on your known functions in the known order.


Last recorded function order (time-stamp: 09-19-2016):
Ti-Te-Ni-Si-Ne-Se-Fi-Fe

Where here implies/indicates ESFJ?


----------



## Because_why_not

Because tests are just a guide to get you started. Here:

Fe - You use Perc to socialise.

Si - you're concerned with details.

Ne - you derail threads.

Ti - you think you know stuff

100% you. 100% ESFJ 100% flawless

(Also can't believe Shin's thread has more views than mine! Didn't people wanna see my one??)

...

ESFJ.


----------



## Eset

Ne - you derail threads

Fi - you feel you know stuff

Te - You use Perc to exercise authority

Si - you lack attention to detail

Wow, you are such an ENFP :O


----------



## Because_why_not

So since you're saying that I'm an ENFP and you use my method, you must be admitting to being an ESFJ.

ESFJ who might actually be coming to terms with who he is :O


----------



## Eset

> So since you're saying that I'm an ENFP and you use my method, you must be admitting to being an ESFJ.


Your method is distasteful, as people use every function some time or another implying that I could be classed as any type using your method.


----------



## Because_why_not

If it's distasteful, you using it only shows that you are either a troll or are trying to hurt me.

And yes, people use every function (I remember I was the one that first had to tell you that), but the main four are the ones that are using in everyday life. I basically explained the main four in the main order. Seeing as how that's what mbti is, maybe if you see it as distasteful, you shouldn't be focusing on it. 

ESFJ who thinks being an ESFJ is distasteful.


----------



## RaisinKG

ABWN duh


----------



## Because_why_not

KTAJ who just wants the thread on track.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> KTAJ who just wants the thread on track.


Obviously an ENFP


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> Obviously an ENFP


Obviously a KTAJ.


----------



## Eset

*flourine:* ENTP, with a hint of INTP.

*Because_why_not:* ENFP, with a hint of ENTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> *flourine:* ENTP, with a hint of INTP.
> 
> *Because_why_not:* ENFP, with a hint of ENTP.


ESFJ with a hint of ISFJ.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> ESFJ with a hint of ISFJ.


ENFP, with a hint of "time waster".


----------



## Because_why_not

Only an ESFJ would "waste their time on a time waster".


----------



## Eset

Because you are the only one on this site as of now that I would deem as a _friend_.


----------



## RaisinKG

aww so cute


----------



## Eset

Actually flourine was my first friend on this site, met him since day 1 pretty much.


----------



## Max

@narcissistic @Because_why_not @flourine;
What the hell does ABWN and BWN mean? Tell me now you.


----------



## Because_why_not

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @narcissistic @Because_why_not @flourine;
> What the hell does ABWN and BWN mean? Tell me now you.


...... No.



narcissistic said:


> Because you are the only one on this site as of now that I would deem as a _friend_.


Also, aw so cute. Changed my mind, must be INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @narcissistic @Because_why_not @flourine;
> What the hell does ABWN and BWN mean? Tell me now you.


do i get cookie


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> do i get cookie


Not until you tell me, Fatass.


Because_why_not said:


> ...... No.


I am gonna quit.

P.S: They're gonna remake Scarface and I already know it's gonna be crap.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @narcissistic @Because_why_not @flourine;
> What the hell does ABWN and BWN mean? Tell me now you.


BWN are the initials of "Because_why_not".
ABWN is just: A + BWN.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> BWN are the initials of "Because_why_not".
> ABWN is just: A + BWN.


You just spoilt the fun, fuktard.

Oops this post screams Shinsei. I miss him so much </3


----------



## RaisinKG

> Not until you tell me, Fatass.


but i finished my workout already


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> You just spoilt the fun, fuktard.


Fun is prohibited.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Fun is prohibited.


Must be ESTJ. Actually, Fe is said to be good at copying, you must be ESFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFJ probably


----------



## Because_why_not

KTAJ totally.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> KTAJ totally.


JEDI (SITH variant)


----------



## Max

This effing helicopter won't go away outside. I blame you guys.
@flourine Ne dom.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

POOP in my SOUP.


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFJ



flourine said:


> JEDI (SITH variant)


They have cookies. You have pie. KTAJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Yes the catcus might be infp though darstar3 seems like intp


because the animu?????


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aw... ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

yup papyrus approves no doubt about it


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Kami?... Kami!!!!


----------



## RaisinKG

Type: KAMI (TSUNDERE variant)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

No.

Z

O

R

D!!!!!!!*!!!*!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaisinKG

no im BLUE


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

BLUE. Perfect. i.e. mentally unstable! ><


----------



## RaisinKG

why is that

and yes accurately typed you are


----------



## Lacy

Of course


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Have you not seen Perfect Blue? Or is the joke just that bad._.

IDK when I first saw their type I thought it was incorrect; and now when I see the type I thought they were: I also question if it's correct. Tricky bastid this one is!

Possibly. Three quarters of the way at least I'd say.


----------



## Spleen

Perfect Blue. <3 I should really try to revive Satoshi Kon someday. 

And yes, you're correctly typed.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes!!!!


----------



## Jaune




----------



## Because_why_not

Too cool for pics me. I break the mould, maaan! I just say it as it is and it is a 


* *




No


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes. You've finally got it right.


----------



## Because_why_not

You haven't though. ENFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hey, I'm just one letter away from you.


----------



## Because_why_not

The J makes ALL the difference ... Oh, no, I don't know duuuh I never learned to read. Letter? That's something you send in the post, duhbrain!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I'll go back to being my actual type if you can do so too (please). You're being incoherent.


----------



## Because_why_not

Haha @Jaune Valjaune is ESTP like killers xD

Flo, you're still, and always will be, KTAJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

ABWN for sure.


----------



## Because_why_not

Ktaj (apie)


----------



## RaisinKG

no.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Entp e


----------



## RaisinKG

yes, very ENTJ you are, the Te-Ni is strong in this one, it is. An enneagram 7 he is. Hmm...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

seems legit.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Oh wait, I meant ISTP. Sorry for any confusion, flourine. :kitteh:

Blue Ribbon is ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

> *This space for rent.*


It, I can have?


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> no.


Screw you, KTAJ </3


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What does KTAJ stand for?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> It, I can have?


Yes, you may rent the space then eventually purchase the land and everything built on it. :smile:


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> What does KTAJ stand for?


It's from my awesome system. I'm yet to type you though, it can take a while with some people so you have to settle for second best mbti (ENFP) - just like Scoob (ISFP)


----------



## Jakuri

Hmm, maybe ESTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No, what does it stand for? I'm serious. I want to know.


----------



## Because_why_not

Jakuri said:


> Hmm, maybe ESTP.


You keep threads on track - must be ESTJ.



Blue Ribbon said:


> No, what does it stand for? I'm serious. I want to know.


I'm not telling you. Muwahahahaha. Suffer, ENFP. Suffer without a BWN type!!!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

God, you're annoying. Must be ENTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFP isn't very good at typing people.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ESFP is worse at it than I am.


----------



## Siri

Indeed


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aw, you think so? You too!


----------



## Siri

I'm not sure if being an ENFP really bothers you or your reaction was just a joke.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, I'm not bothered by it. Why should I be? I'm me regardless of what type I am. Plus, I think it suits me better.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Can't argue about that.. So yes.

I'll give you three options and I want you, once and for all, choose which one is my actual type and the reason for the answer. The winner will get absolutely nothing, but the chance to prove their analytical skill.

ISFP / ENFJ / ISTP


----------



## Siri

Can't argue about that.. So yes.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes.


----------



## Eset

ENTP was more favorable.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> ENTP was more favorable.


Ah, you think so? Then maybe I am. This is very confusing.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ah, you think so? Then maybe I am. This is very confusing.


It's confusing because you're too indecisive,
sometimes you just need to wing it (i.e. pick a type that you can relate to fairly well and then just go with it).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ah, I see. I'll go back to ENTP and stop caring what others think.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes your definitely yourself and your type.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes, you are..

Speaking of winging it for my type.

In order to wing it, we need to attach numbers to it too unless we are speaking in gastronomical term (which is my favourite topic forever).


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aw, you're back. Yes to you too.


----------



## Jakuri

Yes, I would say so!

And let's see if there is any dissenting opinion on my type. My ears (or should I say eyes) are all open.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, I think you're accurately typed. I can't say that I've sensed much of the Fi vibe you've given others.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No dissenting opinion here. You're an INTP.

Oh, ninja'd


----------



## The red spirit

Yes


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Special cuddles for you!


----------



## Retsu

Blue Ribbon said:


> Special cuddles for you!


I too enjoy this font. Can't be ENTP, gives cuddles instead of giving cries


----------



## Because_why_not

No. When I was an ENTJ, I had a look at the ENTJ forum. There I saw Siri as an ENTJ telling her fellow ENTJs that she wanted to relieve some work stress and to be an INFP like all the carefree interns at the company where she is a CEO.

This "INFP" thing is just an experiment.


----------



## Eset

Correct type: Time waster.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yet you keep coming back for more. Your time mustn't be very valuable or...

Type: Time waster lover <333


----------



## Eset

Indeed, I do not value time much.
I am a time waster myself, however I dislike other time wasters.

I heard NFPs are great at time wasting.


----------



## Because_why_not

SFPs too.

However, what do you consider "time wasting"? My posts? Why not just not read them? Why would they be time wasting?

ISFJ


----------



## Eset

Because when I read them I realize how pointless they are and therefore a waste of time.
If I did not read them then I would ignoring you and therefore you will complain to me for ignoring you, so really: I do have to read them.

ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Because when I read them I realize how pointless they are and therefore a waste of time.
> If I did not read them then I would ignoring you and therefore you will complain to me for ignoring you, so really: I do have to read them.
> 
> ENFP.


You could just ignore the complaints. Just sayin' 

ESFJ - You feel the need to reply to me to not hurt my feelings, even though you don't want to ... apparently.


----------



## Retsu

NFP for wasting their own time in such a masochistic manner


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol I'm not wasting my time.

Errmmm ... ESFP for singer avi.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intj lool


----------



## bremen

Yes


----------



## AshOrLey

Ostensibly


----------



## RaisinKG

oh yes


----------



## bremen

Indeed


----------



## Because_why_not

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bremen

Bwn is so versatile, I can her/him as every extrovert.


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, mate. I'm as introverted as they come.

Anyway:

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Nah, mate. I'm as introverted as they come.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!


must be ISFP then (BWN variant)


----------



## bremen

Bwn:You're every type that doesn't use Si.

Flo:Accurate.


----------



## AshOrLey

The louder they are online, the quiter they are in foreal

Bwn: ClosetNERD.

Flo: PRECISELY


----------



## Amy

narcissistic said:


> It's not so that I am right/correct,
> it's just the evidence/conclusion is right/correct.
> 
> So when you get someone who is often correct with their evidence/conclusions then people believe anything they say is correct,
> with great power comes great responsibility.
> 
> I do not want to delude others.


LOL! INFJ, for that spiderman quote.


----------



## Amy

Where are you going with this sig, @Because_why_not? If every xSFJ had this mentality, the world would collapse.


----------



## Siri

Indeed


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Fucking guess from "vibe", reta- ... Oh, I mean, lovely <3 xx


YOU LIKE, ALMOST BECAME COOL



narcissistic said:


> with great power comes great responsibility.


I thought it was with great booty comes great power???????????


----------



## Doccium

An ESFP to the core of their very being.


----------



## Retsu

AshOrLey said:


> YOU LIKE, ALMOST BECAME COOL
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was with great booty comes great power???????????


perfect esfp skintone gurl


----------



## Because_why_not

To the lovely person above me, you can be that type if you want to be xx



narcissistic said:


> It's not so that I am right/correct,
> it's just the evidence/conclusion is right/correct.
> So when you get someone who is often correct with their evidence/conclusions then people believe anything they say is correct,
> with great power comes great responsibility.
> I do not want to delude others.


Then you'd be right, then wouldn't you. It's like saying, oh I have the correct jigsaw pieces, fitted in the correct order, but that picture isn't necessarily right.

Anyway, you don't have the right evidence nor conclusion so you can't fit your jigsaw together. Neither do you, @darcstar3

I'm ISFJ. Deal with it, bitches! My sweethearts xx



Karla said:


> Where are you going with this sig, @Because_why_not? If every xSFJ had this mentality, the world would collapse.


Oh no. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have said anything, should I... Sorry... xx


----------



## bremen

Indeed,_you can't get more Isfj than this.


----------



## RaisinKG

ye


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Of course


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah sure sweetie xx
@ColdNobility But you *can* get more INTJ than you - why? Cos you ain't one. You're just an ENFP looking for an unsuspecting husband like @Azure_Zalaire is looking for an INFJ wife (You've changed your mind from ISTJ).

I see right through you, ENFP!!!


----------



## RaisinKG

yes


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Hm, no. ExFP. :smile:


----------



## RaisinKG

Flan is ENFP tho

Definitely.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, beyond any doubt.


----------



## Because_why_not

You don't have enough mystery to pull off the "Unknown"

So no.


----------



## Jaune

Aw, I liked it when you were an ISFJ.

Yes, unknown is the most accurate type.


----------



## Eset

That'll do, that'll do.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, indeed.


----------



## RaisinKG

ye


----------



## Because_why_not

Whoever is above me: No. You are a liar and should be outed as a liar, you liar. 



Jaune Valjaune said:


> Aw, I liked it when you were an ISFJ.


Too much effort tongue holding.


----------



## Eset

Finally hit the: "Reset" button, bwn?

ENFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

of course.


----------



## Because_why_not

KTAJ (APIE)

Go and make your own pie! Which would be make yourself ... You cannibal :shocked:


----------



## Eset

> Go and make your own pie! Which would be make yourself ... You cannibal


Not really,
mothers are not cannibals for creating an offspring.


----------



## RaisinKG

neverrrrr @Because_why_not


----------



## HatoHeart

sure


----------



## Because_why_not

"I'm not a mad scientist." > You are. INTP.



narcissistic said:


> Not really,
> mothers are not cannibals for creating an offspring.


They would be if they cooked and ate their offspring though.



flourine said:


> neverrrrr @Because_why_not


Bitch I can be Unknown if I wanna be. I ooze mystery. Oooooh


----------



## Eset

INTP EII 9w1,
hmm....
That's rare-ish indeed.

(Does not fit into the system)

Sorry, computer does not compute you.


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> INTP EII 9w1,
> hmm....
> That's rare-ish indeed.
> 
> (Does not fit into the system)
> 
> Sorry, computer does not compute you.


INTP 4 tho...


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> INTP 4 tho...


INTP 459 though,
just using 4 to look more pretentious.


----------



## Ronney

yeah got no reason to doubt INTP


----------



## Because_why_not

No. He isn't. I know. It's the only logical choice. 


@narcissistic Word of the day: *Pretentious*

adjective
attempting to impress by affecting greater importance or merit than is actually possessed.
"pretentious art films"


----------



## Retsu

Nah not intp
ISFJ fo sho


----------



## Because_why_not

ESTJ in a loop. 

Fo' sure :laughing:


----------



## Eset

Don't know you,
Though I don't know anybody I suppose.


----------



## Because_why_not

Fuck me. 

*INFP*


----------



## Eset

Ok.


----------



## Because_why_not

Stop killing threads!


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> ESTJ in a loop.
> 
> Fo' sure :laughing:


But y


----------



## Siri

Retsu said:


> But y


Because BWN.

Yes


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> Because BWN.
> 
> Yes


Just "Because why not" would've been better though.

ENTJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think you've finally found your true type.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, you give off a strong *NFP-vibe.


----------



## Max

Idk. If you dunno.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

Yeah, stereotypical


----------



## darcstar3

Because_why_not said:


> Then you'd be right, then wouldn't you. It's like saying, oh I have the correct jigsaw pieces, fitted in the correct order, but that picture isn't necessarily right.
> 
> Anyway, you don't have the right evidence nor conclusion so you can't fit your jigsaw together. Neither do you, @darcstar3
> 
> *I'm ISFJ. Deal with it, bitches! My sweethearts xx*


sure....



Retsu said:


> Yeah, stereotypical


yea, probably ok...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

probably


----------



## Belzy

I hope so, she's welcome as fellow ENFP


----------



## darcstar3

sure


----------



## Jaune

I guess.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think so


----------



## Jaune

Interesting, you're an ENFP now? Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Do you think it suits me?


----------



## Max

Pretty much 

Am I actually that stereotypical? Be honest. I don't think that I am at all. In reality. I can be a Moon Jerk sometimes.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

*WontlyTheMoonBear:*

We did spend a fair amount of time concluding on your type, and we arrived at ESFP.
Perhaps you've changed your mind due to further acknowledgement and insight of yourself that you did not previously have. 

ExFP non the less.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think so


----------



## Jaune

Yes. :wink:


----------



## Lacy

I have always seen you as a feeler, but ISTP could fit too.


----------



## Siri

Inxj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Lacy

Yeah


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> *WontlyTheMoonBear:*
> 
> We did spend a fair amount of time concluding on your type, and we arrived at ESFP.
> Perhaps you've changed your mind due to further acknowledgement and insight of yourself that you did not previously have.
> 
> ExFP non the less.


Yeah, remember when we thought about Se? Turns out that I am more predisposed towards Ne than Se, although elements of my Ne can appear Se-like at times. And I know that I am definintely a Pe dom, because I am pretty much a decent example of someone displaying the different elements of Extroverted Perception. I think my energy comes more from experiences based around concepts than actual physical enjoyment. Although I can be impulsive at times, that stems from my boredeom and also because I am an asshole who wants to test the waters, lol. Experiment and get things done.

And you are typed correctly.
@Lacy Tears - Top marks for your picture xD At least you're using Jack and not Tyler Durden. So yeah, you're probably an INFJ xD You get it


----------



## bremen

Enfp seems right,_but the avatar is very Esfp.


----------



## Because_why_not

Same about you, ENFP.


----------



## Max

ColdNobility said:


> Enfp seems right,_but the avatar is very Esfp.


Yeah, that's my tribute to Mika. I was fanning over him hard for a while, but I wanted to keep it as that because it had elements of 'myself' in it. Metaphorically speaking, of course. I don't like to swing from the ceiling, ha. In the sense that I'm a bit insane and random at times, but unique in my own way. And to remind myself that there are still elements of 'manchild' in me, and that I'm not totally grounded. 

And I think you are typed correctly. ColdNobility isn't a very warm name now, is it?


----------



## soop

Still not convinced you're a feeler, but its possible, ENFP could be right, you know you better than me, and you're definitely an ExxP.


----------



## Because_why_not

No. Me and Soop were on a scum chat together in the last mafia game. There, she told us how she didn't want to be scum because they're evil and her true type is ISFJ. She had to quit because ISFJs aren't the best at being "bad".

100% true story.


----------



## soop

Because_why_not said:


> No. Me and Soop were on a scum chat together in the last mafia game. There, she told us how she didn't want to be scum because they're evil and her true type is ISFJ. She had to quit because ISFJs aren't the best at being "bad".
> 
> 100% true story.


Well I hope that game is over now otherwise lol 

(skip me plz)


----------



## Max

soop said:


> Still not convinced you're a feeler, but its possible, ENFP could be right, you know you better than me, and you're definitely an ExxP.


Yeah, well. That could be down to the fact that (and I don't like talking about this) I have been diagnosed with Aspergers. I mean, I do 'feel' and 'use ethics', but in a slightly 'unusual' way to what 'the norm' is. I still appreciate people, friendships and strong connections, but not constantly and in my face if that makes sense? I appreciate honesty and integrity more than anything. But, I still like my space to be me, you know?

Yes, you definiely seem ISxP. From what I see/know of you.


----------



## Because_why_not

soop said:


> Well I hope that game is over now otherwise lol
> 
> (skip me plz)


....Shit! No it's not! Oh no! Feck! I'm gonna get modkilled, aren't I?!












* *




yeah, it is. lol


----------



## Lacy

Of course !


----------



## bremen

You give an Infj vibe,_seems right.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj from our ni and si discussion.


----------



## RaisinKG

ye


----------



## Because_why_not

No.

KTAJ (APIE)


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> No.
> 
> KTAJ (APIE)


no


----------



## Because_why_not

Hahahahaha I remember that made me actually laugh out loud in the pictures ... I was the only one in the whole theatre that did though. I dunno why....

Anyway, you be KTAJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Hahahahaha I remember that made me actually laugh out loud in the pictures ... I was the only one in the whole theatre that did though. I dunno why....
> 
> Anyway, you be KTAJ.


no im not by your system I am a CAKE


----------



## RedRiley

I was trying to get an aggressive counter reaction to the irrational way I responded.


----------



## Retsu

RedRiley said:


> I was trying to get an aggressive counter reaction to the irrational way I responded.


I know that but why?


----------



## darcstar3

maybe


and im probably not typed right... im doubting it now (again)... but what else might i be? =/
(wow, im using fe and asking for help, yay)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Consider INFJ


----------



## bremen

I thought you looked very F-like.Enfp seems right.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well then, we're duals


----------



## Eset

Retsu is not ESTJ,
They would be at work shouting at people who are lazy (I.e INTPs) as of now.


----------



## Eset

RedRiley said:


> Actually, that's a pretty stupid thing to even suggest. An ESFJ? Almost laughable that you would even suggest something that ridiculous. Here I'll help your slightly off centre brain a little bit. Here's a list of all the reasons I'm *NOT* ESFJ
> 1. I'm not an organised person
> 2. I'm self centred
> 3. I am insensitive to other peoples emotions
> 4. 9 times out of 10 I improvise instead of plan
> 5. I'm an obvious perceiver (Anyone could tell that)
> 
> I'm amazed at that someone of your post rank is so incompetent at typing people.


Yes because I would take the time to get to know someone of your post rank (i.e. You are insignificant)
Also expecting other people to know you in and out already suggests that you are indeed a Ji dominant.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well then, we're duals


Are we?I don't know socionics much, but one of my best friend is also an Enfp so..

Yeah, narc, you're typed correctly.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You're typed correctly too.


----------



## Jaune

I perceive you to be an ENTP but you know yourself better than I know you, so you're probably right.


----------



## Eset

*Jaune Valjaune:*

Se for sure,
Hard to tell between Fi and Ti since a lot of the Fi impressions comes from your profile account stereotypes/biases.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INTP suits you.


----------



## Shinsei

Open judgments on my type

Blue seems enfp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

idk how about ESFJ?


----------



## Shinsei

Blue Ribbon said:


> idk how about ESFJ?


Entp for trolling


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes for Shinsei.


I don't know Blue well enough, but the vibe seems possible.


----------



## Eset

*Shinsei:*

I don't think I've seen your function order,
but IxTJ I would say.

*Jaune Valjaune:*

EDIT:

After reading your function order:
Possibilities:
*ESTP:* With resisting Fe.
*ISTJ*
*ISTP:* With resisting Ni.

Most likely ISTJ.


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> Retsu is not ESTJ,
> They would be at work shouting at people who are lazy (I.e INTPs) as of now.


It is perhaps ironic that I was actually at work slacking off on here. 
@Shinsei
I dunno maybe not 8


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> *Shinsei:*
> 
> I don't think I've seen your function order,
> but IxTJ I would say.
> 
> *Jaune Valjaune:*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> After reading your function order:
> Possibilities:
> *ESTP:* With resisting Fe.
> *ISTJ*
> *ISTP:* With resisting Ni.
> 
> Most likely ISTJ.


yes you have


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> yes you have


What were they?


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> What were they?


am on my phone I know what my type is I was referencing that thread you made about your type so I asked here instead for vibes

Did you think it was weird how Ursi thought you were an INTP not isfj because She knows what you look like, she did the same with me, I think she might be a visual typing genius :dry:


----------



## Eset

> am on my phone I know what my type is I was referencing that thread you made about your type so I asked here instead for vibes


???



> Did you think it was weird how Ursi thought you were an INTP not isfj because She knows what you look like, she did the same with me, I think she might be a visual typing genius


Again: ???


----------



## Shinsei

Never mind excuse the humour carry on its 4am ima off to bed


----------



## Jaune

Whoa you're back.

Yes, you are.


----------



## Retsu

... Definitely an ST going off those results


----------



## Lacy

I guess so


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

You would know best your type so yes.


----------



## Eset

People don't know themselves best,
otherwise there would be no one here that is indecisive on their type.

Also there wouldn't be "type me threads".


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> People don't know themselves best,
> otherwise there would be no one here that is indecisive on their type.
> 
> Also there wouldn't be "type me threads".


Preach, I've changed so many times


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> People don't know themselves best,
> otherwise there would be no one here that is indecisive on their type.
> 
> Also there wouldn't be "type me threads".


Isn't the biggest irony that those who would most benefit from being typed correctly would have the most difficulty with it.

People may be confused about who they are but that doesn't mean we can know who they are better than them. We're just know what we see and they show us. In the end we can only guide them on their journey of self discovery.


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Isn't the biggest irony that those who would most benefit from being typed correctly would have the most difficulty with it.
> 
> People may be confused about who they are but that doesn't mean we can know who they are better than them. We're just know what we see and they show us. In the end we can only guide them on their journey of self discovery.


People are contradictory and hypocritical.
It's harder for yourself to see this,
others notice it easily.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think so. It's difficult for people to see themselves objectively. At least for me, that's the case. That being said, I wouldn't doubt anyone's typing because that would be the same as questioning their identity and I don't want to do that. 

I do think both Azure and Narci are typed correctly. Narci, especially since he was able to show me how he used his functions.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

True, overcoming congestive bias is easier with more objective people to help support you and keep you grounded/honest with yourself.

Edit Blue ribbon I can see a strong reason for you being a ENFP especially after our conversations. Your very certainly a Ne Dom.


----------



## Eset

I find it hard to be objective on typing people here due to people's profile accounts creating superficial impressions.
I can see some basis on how certain types may prefer certain profile styles,
however that is somewhat superficial.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I've realized that it's not possible to type someone just by their online persona. We can still try, though.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> I've realized that it's not possible to type someone just by their online persona. We can still try, though.


We can type them correctly if their online persona isn't far off from their real life personality.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

And that's the biggest problem to overcome. How honest are the online persona in regards to real world behaviours.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> We can type them correctly if their online persona isn't far off from their real life personality.


Indeed,
but most people here come here to indulge in what they can't easily do in the external world i.e. pursue their fantasies.

I come here to indulge in my Fe by making friends and teaching others,
though my Ti is still very present since that's sort of how I articulate myself.


----------



## Because_why_not

This thread has ALL THE LOVE <3333

Also, I am deciding now whether I have typed you both wrong perhaps....


----------



## Shinsei

Based on the way you go about your business ExxP is what you seem, ExTP probs, Or is being an INTP fun now.


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, mate. I'm totally a real INTP.

You are a real INFJ, because you are Jesus, however.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You're what INTPs are supposed to look like. All others are mistyped.


----------



## Shinsei

I can't believe you have half the amount of posts I have, How much do people spam? ENFP or ENTP not sure.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Um... thanks for the compliment? INTJ fits for you.


----------



## Shinsei

XDlol yea stay ENFP for my sake. :wink:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh how sweet! My favorite font. I'll stay an ENFP (but why for your sake, though?)


----------



## Eset

Blue & bwn:
ENFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't think BWN and I are the same type... You're typed correctly, though.


----------



## Eset

I'm starting to think bwn is INFj (socionics).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Whoa, Fi dom? I don't think so...

Edit: Oh, wait... if you say that, BWN will change type to INFP. I want to see that!


----------



## Eset

It's mainly the Fi>Te relationship.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh... maybe. I honestly can't tell.


----------



## Eset

Her responses to me teaching you guys about: id, ego, super-ego was very Fi>Te like.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Really? I have weak Ti, so I tend to believe anything if I think the person saying knows the topic. I don't know about other Fi users, though.


----------



## Eset

I'm not on a computer right now,
So it's harder to access and express my Si i.e. Go back and tell you in detail what I mean.

Basically disregarding information because does not think that source is credible enough: seeking Te
Was quite judgemental with her response: Fi


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Her responses to me teaching you guys about: id, ego, super-ego was very Fi>Te like.


Dude, I have a degree in psychology. If you spill something that is disregarded in my field and tell people how knowledge you are about it, I'm going to tell you and everyone.

I think you don't like it when someone contracts you. Especially the thought of someone telling you that you are wrong. However as I said, you can't "teach" people what you don't know without someone who does telling you otherwise.

Grow up.


----------



## Shinsei

Yea sure you are LII.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Dude, I have a degree in psychology. If you spill something that is disregarded in my field and tell people how knowledge you are about it, I'm going to tell you and everyone.
> 
> I think you don't like it when someone contracts you. Especially the thought of someone telling you that you are wrong. However as I said, you can't "teach" people what you don't know without someone who does telling you otherwise.
> 
> Grow up.


You declaring you having a degree in such is entirely untrustworthy i.e. Anyone here can state they claim to be someone.
If you want people to believe you then you should stop being a fake,
How can I trust anything you say here when the foundation of your persona here is to be a phoney.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> You in an Ti-Si loop?
> Same.


Hey, that means I typed you right on your thread yusss


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Confidence is healthy, cocky and unwilling to listen to opposition is not nor is constantly doubting yourself.


Wrong, wrong, wrong.
Completely wrong.
You.
You are wrong.
You are the wrong type.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm not talking about you. I'm talking about the man who is talking about me.


So why did you quote me then precisely?
As it would seem it was irrelevant to my statement.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong.
> Completely wrong.
> You.
> You are wrong.
> You are the wrong type.


Please explain how then.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Hey, that means I typed you right on your thread yusss


Are you referring to you typing me with: "high Si, but still INTP"?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> So why did you quote me then precisely?
> As it would seem it was irrelevant to my statement.


If you are going to make an accusation, at least do it in capital letters. I will not have this poor social etiquette.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Are you referring to you typing me with: "high Si, but still INTP"?


Yup


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Please explain how then.


The fact of the matter is: Hillary Clinton is the most disingenuous candidate for president yet. Worse than Obama, and that is considering ObamaCare too.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The fact of the matter is: Hillary Clinton is the most disingenuous candidate for president yet. Worse than Obama, and that is considering ObamaCare too.


This, this right here - made my day.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Ribbon said:


> This, this right here - made my day.


Once an egg, always an egg.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If you are going to make an accusation, at least do it in capital letters. I will not have this poor social etiquette.


You are INTP,
you stated you have strong Si.
So I expressed you being in a Ti-Si loop to humor you. 

I will not have this poor social competence.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't understand this argument of social incompetence. It sounds funny in any case.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't understand this argument of social incompetence. It sounds funny in any case.


Neither do I tbh,
just throwing shade around for entertainment.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> You are INTP,
> you stated you have strong Si.
> So I expressed you being in a Ti-Si loop to humor you.
> 
> I will not have this poor social competence.


Listen here chieftain, we've come a long way in the past ten minutes. So let me help you out, there are actually three realms of knowledge here.
Empirical, rational and social.
Oftentimes, we deal with the social realm of knowledge. That is very important.
So if someone is not good with that, they do not know many things at all now do they?


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Listen here chieftain, we've come a long way in the past ten minutes. So let me help you out, there are actually three realms of knowledge here.
> Empirical, rational and social.
> Oftentimes, we deal with the social realm of knowledge. That is very important.
> So if someone is not good with that, they do not know many things at all now do they?


By whose law states there are three different realms of knowledge and is such (Empirical, rational and social)?



> So if someone is not good with that, they do not know many things at all now do they?


You assume I knew this information before debating with you,
but you having to explain this information now suggests you already knew I lacked knowledge in this.
So essentially you placed me in a trap just so you can express your confidence in a subject (superiority),
that is distasteful.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Listen here chieftain, we've come a long way in the past ten minutes. So let me help you out, there are actually three realms of knowledge here.
> Empirical, rational and social.
> Oftentimes, we deal with the social realm of knowledge. That is very important.
> So if someone is not good with that, they do not know many things at all now do they?


I don't think social knowledge is of any use on the internet. I've given up on the cutesy performance and wasting words. There's no need to.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> By whose law states there are three different realms of knowledge and is such (Empirical, rational and social)?
> 
> 
> You assume I knew this information before debating with you,
> but you having to explain this information now suggests you already knew I lacked knowledge in this.
> So essentially you placed me in a trap just so you can express your confidence in a subject (superiority),
> that is distasteful.


That is a lie. Slander. The governor will have you arrested. It is illegal to tell lies that criticize your official, but if it is true it is legal.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't think social knowledge is of any use on the internet. I've given up on the cutesy performance and wasting words. There's no need to.


But you agree that all of these ideas are social correct?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That is a lie. Slander. The governor will have you arrested. It is illegal to tell lies that criticize your official, but if it is true it is legal.



You are incoherent. I can't make sense of this.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That is a lie. Slander. The governor will have you arrested. It is illegal to tell lies that criticize your official, but if it is true it is legal.


Is this you declaring: defeat?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> The subject at hand was:
> Three types of knowledge, and you setting me up for a trap so you could express your confidence.
> You inserting:
> "The governor will have you arrested. It is illegal to tell lies that criticize your official, but if it is true it is legal."
> was irrelevant.


You're so much better at this than I am.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> What? Like seriously, you're putting me on the defensive. I'm not destroying society. I have no such intentions.


He is simply provoking you to gain a rise from you so it would lead to an argument,
I can sense this INTP is bored as of now and needs some Ne action so they can insert their Ti.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> The subject at hand was:
> Three types of knowledge, and you setting me up for a trap so you could express your confidence.
> You inserting:
> "The governor will have you arrested. It is illegal to tell lies that criticize your official, but if it is true it is legal."
> was irrelevant.


That wasn't always the subject at hand.
Now you are two steps away from the thread topic.
I am afraid that I must wrap this up, hopefully you have learned well.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

This is just frustrating me. What this person says makes no sense. Please tell me if you can even understand, because I can't. I feel like my intelligence is being insulted.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Ribbon said:


> What? Like seriously, you're putting me on the defensive. I'm not destroying society. I have no such intentions.


This is a very pervasive problem. I have been noticing in the past two years actually. You are degrading our soil, we cannot even plant a nice seed here anymore. You are trying out the old regime and establishing your new republic. I am very dissatisfied. Your information is useful in my plan to leave soon. All of our friends will be left behind for I no longer belong. The world does not need another Dalai Lama.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That wasn't always the subject at hand.
> Now you are two steps away from the thread topic.
> I am afraid that I must wrap this up, hopefully you have learned well.


I have learnt nothing because there was nothing to learn.

"That wasn't always the subject at hand."
Indeed,
but you changed the subject by replying with something irrelevant.
That does not make it sound.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This is a very pervasive problem. I have been noticing in the past two years actually. You are degrading our soil, we cannot even plant a nice seed here anymore. You are trying out the old regime and establishing your new republic. I am very dissatisfied. Your information is useful in my plan to leave soon. All of our friends will be left behind for I no longer belong. The world does not need another Dalai Lama.


No sense... Okay, I think I'm done responding to you.


----------



## bremen

Jakuri said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enneagram tests imo should be used to see which types you can definitely rule out. In my case, almost every test advises me to eliminate 2 and 8. I usually score in the order of 5, 9, 1, 4, 6, 3, 7, 8, 2, with 6 score fluctuating depending on how I feel at the moment. I score super-low on 2 and 8, and lo and behold I don't relate at all to those two, so those I definitely ruled out.
> 
> If you are struggling to narrow down your type, you can try resorting to looking at different triads and narrow down your types that way. I think it can potentially help if you are struggling between two types that belong to different triads.
> 
> Hornevian: withdrawn (459), compliant (126), assertive (378)
> Harmonics: positive outlook (279), competent (135), reactive (468)
> Object relations: attachment (369), frustration/idealistic (147), rejection/power-seeking (258)
> Centre of intelligence: instinctual (891), feeling (234), thinking (567)
> 
> Links: Hornevian, Harmonics, Object relations, Centres of intelligence
> 
> In my case, I found Hornevian quite helpful; it could be just me though since I happened to find the one triad that fits me quite clearly.
> 
> 
> You are not alone! And having triple-doubting Enneagram archetype is not helping -.- (4 = self-doubt on the emotional realm; 6 = classic doubter; 9 = believer/doubter dichotomy, which Eli Jaxon-Bear covers in _From Fixation to Freedom_)


I read the one you recommended(hornevian) and I'm amazed at the accuracy of the description.There's no doubt, I'm an 9.
I'm not struggling with my mbti type, but was not convinced of my enneagrams due to lack of knowledge.
Thanks.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> No sense... Okay, I think I'm done responding to you.


Like I said,
he just wants some Ne action.
And presuming you're Ne dominant, he thought you were a good candidate.


----------



## Eset

@Jakuri

Those are good sources of enneagram,
after skimming through E4:
Very relateable.

I like the quick notes of:
"Analysis"


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Like I said,
> he just wants some Ne action.
> And presuming you're Ne dominant, he thought you were a good candidate.


I think he's gone now. It was fun to watch you debate with him. (How did you even do that?) I guess that's Ti and I don't have any of it.


----------



## Jakuri

ColdNobility said:


> I read the one you recommended(hornevian) and I'm amazed at the accuracy of the description.There's no doubt, I'm an 9.
> I'm not struggling with my mbti type, but was not convinced of my enneagrams due to lack of knowledge.
> Thanks.


I relate to 6 a lot; I relate to 5 a lot but I ruled out. On the Hornevian front, like you I decisively fit into the withdrawn one. So I was and am entertaining at the 9 possibility too (who overidentifies with 6 due to long-lasting stress; I saw someone identifying as 5, but re-typed himself as 8 precisely due to this reason). Which is why I asked for suggestions, but oh well. The thing for me is that all three withdrawn types are either my fixes or a wing, and a very strong one at that too. I relate the least with assertive. So for me it's withdrawn > compliant > assertive. Is that your stacking too?


----------



## Eset

Btw:

Type 5s:
*Overcompensation*:
"Undermine others by "proving" others are stupid."

I wonder who this could be...
shhh don't tell...


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I think he's gone now. It was fun to watch you debate with him. (How did you even do that?) I guess that's Ti and I don't have any of it.


Simply apply Ti to their Ti and then follow it through with Si.
I suspect I have higher Ti than him.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I relate so much to the 9 description. I guess I'll go change now. @ColdNobility We can be 9w1 buddies again.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

How are there so many 9w1 in one place?


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> I think he's gone now. It was fun to watch you debate with him. (How did you even do that?) I guess that's Ti and I don't have any of it.


lol, based on this, I wouldn't have Ti either!
Whenever I see stuff like this happening I usually choose to go away until things clear up. 
So you are quite settled that you are ENFP? You seemed pretty sure that you are Fi-PoLR, but now you are Ti-PoLR.

I tried to take control of the situation and tried to forcefully (or not) assert to put the thread back on topic but was overridden. Se PoLR in action, lol. I am saying this in jest, but I think it has some truth to it. I have some dose of outspokenness, but more often than not, asserting by force creates the kind of cacophony inside me. Feeling weird, not enjoying this at all, feeling something it off, and feeling bad that I was being too controlling, blah blah. Man my sucky Se.


Azure_Zalaire said:


> How are there so many 9w1 in one place?


Oh dear, if I end up re-typing myself as 9w1 rather than 6w5 then...:laughing:
Both fixes are kinda strong in me though. Hmm~


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> I have learnt nothing because there was nothing to learn.
> 
> "That wasn't always the subject at hand."
> Indeed,
> but you changed the subject by replying with something irrelevant.
> That does not make it sound.


Read between the lines


----------



## bremen

Jakuri said:


> I relate to 6 a lot; I relate to 5 a lot but I ruled out. On the Hornevian front, like you I decisively fit into the withdrawn one. So I was and am entertaining at the 9 possibility too (who overidentifies with 6 due to long-lasting stress; I saw someone identifying as 5, but re-typed himself as 8 precisely due to this reason). Which is why I asked for suggestions, but oh well. The thing for me is that all three withdrawn types are either my fixes or a wing, and a very strong one at that too. I relate the least with assertive. So for me it's withdrawn > compliant > assertive. Is that your stacking too?


I didn't even know 4-5-9 were related, interesting.Because I can't relate to type 4.
So if I understand clearly,you identify strongly to 4-5-9, but at different levels depending on your mood for example?

I think this fits me too: withdrawn > compliant > assertive.The descriptions fits,and I relate a lot to type 1-6, assertive on the other hand..

@Azure_Zalaire, @Blue Ribbon, have you guys checked this out, might help you out.


narcissistic said:


> Btw:
> Type 5s:
> *Overcompensation*:
> "Undermine others by "proving" others are stupid."
> I wonder who this could be...
> shhh don't tell...


Mmmmh


----------



## Eset

> I tried to take control of the situation and tried to forcefully (or not) assert to put the thread back on topic but was overridden. Se PoLR in action, lol. I am saying this in jest, but I think it has some truth to it. I have some dose of outspokenness, but more often than not, asserting by force creates the kind of cacophony inside me. Feeling weird, not enjoying this at all, feeling something it off, and feeling bad that I was being too controlling, blah blah. Man my sucky Se.


I must be Fe-PoLR then if you're Se-PoLR and couldn't handle this,
or could it just be because I was in my prime time.


----------



## Max

TheHuman said:


> You have an aplha Si+Fe vibe. Maybe ESFJ/ESE. But maybe not.


I do? Now I am interested to know why.

Hm... I dunno you :/ Unless you changed your name lol.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Tea is disgusting. Except Iced Tea. And tea that is ACTUALLY made properly. Coffee is the bomb. So is hot chocolate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


I'm an exclusive tea drinker. I hate coffee. I can't stand it. 

TheHuman gives INFJ vibes.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I see, you've ranked it from 'very common' to 'rare'... how interesting.
> 
> Also, do you like tea? What's your favorite tea?


Called having Ti, everything needs to be categorized and ordered.

Also, tea flavored tea.
I don't really care what tea it is, I just see "tea" and me: buy/drink (I'm a simple person).


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm an exclusive tea drinker. I hate coffee. I can't stand it.
> 
> TheHuman gives INFJ vibes.


I like tea and coffee.

Tea for it's: herb-y flavour.
Coffee for it's: bitterness (I only really like "black" coffee.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Called having Ti, everything needs to be categorized and ordered.
> 
> Also, tea flavored tea.
> I don't really care what tea it is, I just see "tea" and me: buy/drink (I'm a simple person).


I just drink black tea. I hate having milk poured into my tea. When I went to South Africa, I tried something called 'rooibos tea' and it was the best I've had ever.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> I like tea and coffee.
> 
> Tea for it's: herb-y flavour.
> Coffee for it's: bitterness (I only really like "black" coffee.


My mom used to make me drink black coffee whenever I had a cold saying it gets rid of the cold. I still do it, though I wonder if it actually helps.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I just drink black tea. I hate having milk poured into my tea. When I went to South Africa, I tried something called 'rooibos tea' and it was the best I've had ever.


Yeah, added ingredients to tea/coffee kind of spoils the point of such.
Sort of like adding ketchup to everything (though, I'll allow ketchup to be added to everything).


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> My mom used to make me drink black coffee whenever I had a cold saying it gets rid of the cold. I still do it, though I wonder if it actually helps.


lmao that Si hypnosis.
My mum is like that too in regards to: saying something random/irrelevant but justifying it "helps" with something.

I suspect my mum is ESFJ,
though I suspect a lot of mums are ESFJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Yeah, added ingredients to tea/coffee kind of spoils the point of such.
> Sort of like adding ketchup to everything (though, I'll allow ketchup to be added to everything).


Wow, someone who agrees! I don't even add sugar to my tea.

I only like ketchup with savory food and that too in limited quantity. It's kind of essential sometimes but I only like using it rarely.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> lmao that Si hypnosis.
> My mum is like that too in regards to: saying something random/irrelevant but justifying it "helps" with something.
> 
> I suspect my mum is ESFJ,
> though I suspect a lot of mums are ESFJ.


My mom's an ISTJ. She's pretty cool though. She knows when to leave me alone. Having an Si dom mother is a blessing. She knows where all my things are at all times. She can nag a lot though. But in her defense, I'm probably way to disorganised and temperamental.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> My mom's an ISTJ. She's pretty cool though. She knows when to leave me alone. Having an Si dom mother is a blessing. She knows where all my things are at all times. She can nag a lot though. But in her defense, I'm probably way to disorganised and temperamental.


ISTJ mother,
ENFP daughter.
I can see why.

Though for me:
ESFJ mother,
INTP son.

Is this a pattern I am seeing?

Are you the first/only child?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I am the first child. I have a brother. What about you? What type is your dad?


----------



## Max

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm an exclusive tea drinker. I hate coffee. I can't stand it.
> 
> TheHuman gives INFJ vibes.


Tea doesn't give me the same hit. Tea makes me feel calm and stoned actually compared to coffee.

What is it with Si? Pretty sure my Mum's an ESFJ in an Fe-Ne loop and I wanna punch her sometimes lol. How do I re-ngage some rationality into her? 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Tea doesn't give me the same hit. Tea makes me feel calm and stoned actually compared to coffee.
> 
> What is it with Si? Pretty sure my Mum's an ESFJ in an Fe-Ne loop and I wanna punch her sometimes lol. How do I re-ngage some rationality into her?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


I have no problems with my mom. Then again, I have been through therapy during school, so I suppose that's why I'm more tolerant than most people I know.


----------



## Eset

My dad is probably: IxTJ
- Mainly because of his lack of Se, and he would be Fe-PoLR, also he is very T.
In fact he could be INTP ILI, but who knows.

My sister is probably: ENFP
- Mainly my intuition saying so,
regardless,
she may be an ENFP in a Ne-Te loop as she can be very ESTJ like in her works/study.

My brother is probably: ISFJ
- I've heard he's quite Fe like with others,
but at home he seems quite Ti.
He seems to be very rigid in terms of what he does,
his activities never change and he's been doing the same things for years upon years: So Si.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> My dad is probably: IxTJ
> - Mainly because of his lack of Se, and he would be Fe-PoLR, also he is very T.
> In fact he could be INTP ILI, but who knows.
> 
> My sister is probably: ENFP
> - Mainly my intuition saying so,
> regardless,
> she may be an ENFP in a Ne-Te loop as she can be very ESTJ like in her works/study.
> 
> My brother is probably: ISFJ
> - I've heard he's quite Fe like with others,
> but at home he seems quite Ti.
> He seems to be very rigid in terms of what he does,
> his activities never change and he's been doing the same things for years upon years: So Si.


Are they older or younger? 

My brother is still in high school. I've typed him as ISTP. My dad, I'm sure is an INTP. I was closer to him in my childhood but we don't get along that well now.


----------



## Max

Blue Ribbon said:


> I have no problems with my mom. Then again, I have been through therapy during school, so I suppose that's why I'm more tolerant than most people I know.


I like mine but sometimes she is overbearing and uses her Tertiary Ne too much and it gets annoying after a while. 

My Dad is prolly an xSTJ 6w5 sp sx tbh. He is too reactive and paranoid to be a 5. Brother is prolly IxTP and I am IDEK 



Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Are they older or younger?
> 
> My brother is still in high school. I've typed him as ISTP. My dad, I'm sure is an INTP. I was closer to him in my childhood but we don't get along that well now.


I am: 18
Sister is: 17
Brother is: 13?

I don't know how old my family are,
I only know that my sister is 17 because she was born one year before me and it is obvious by her education year group.
It is harder for my brother since he has been help back in education.

I think my parents are just under 40 perhaps.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> I am: 18
> Sister is: 17
> Brother is: 13?
> 
> I don't know how old my family are,
> I only know that my sister is 17 because she was born one year before me and it is obvious by her education year group.
> It is harder for my brother since he has been help back in education.
> 
> I think my parents are just under 40 perhaps.


How do you not know your brother's age? Aren't you close with him? I mean, you can just ask, right?

I'm 21. My brother is 16. My mom's 47 and my dad is 51.


----------



## TheHuman

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I do? Now I am interested to know why.
> 
> Hm... I dunno you :/ Unless you changed your name lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Oh crap, sorry that was for Blue Ribbon, not for you.

As for you, ENFP 8 is an interesting combo. I can't see why not.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> *Blue Ribbon:*
> The fact you are usually amazed by my Ti capabilities indicates you lacking in such,
> I mean: praising someone =/= you are inferior to them,
> however you seem to be somewhat bewildered by my Ti's nature.
> Ti in:
> PoLR, Tertiary or Inferior is plausible.
> 
> From this:
> Ti in PoLR: ExFP
> Ti in tertiary: IxFJ
> Ti in inferior: ExFJ
> 
> ExFP seems the most likely/plausible from the list.


Thanks for that. I did consider INFJ for a while, but I don't think that fits me.


----------



## bremen

> Low Ne, high Si as clear as day. ISTJ yes.


Its really interesting for me when people can notice my Si because I try to not use it too much here.

Jakuri
You have a really good Ti, I can see it when you go on long rants on typing, but you indicate a Fi vibe from your avatar.
Intp seems accurate

Blue
We already know you're a high Ne user so what it basically fall down to is whether you use Fi or Ti.
I haven't seen a lot of Ti from you, and the avatar, and profile is a lot more F like.
Enfp is good.


----------



## The Lawyer

Yes


----------



## Eset

> Yes


You're boring, undere.


----------



## bremen

The Lawyer
Haven't spoken often to you.
Either Esfp or Enfp seems accurate.

Narc:You're an Intp, we already discussed it.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> You're boring, undere.


Ah ok. 

Jakuri: Isfp

ColdNobility: Esfp

Narcissistic: Esfj

The Lawyer: Istp 

Now Jakuri can do some digital art for me, while ColdNobility mixes cocktails and you bake cookies for everyone. 

Hurry up and do everything in time, I've been picking locks with hairpins all day because I'm ISTP and I'm just so good at it, and now I need someone else to cook for me because I sure as hell ain't gonna do it on my own I'm ISTP. 

Are you happy now


----------



## Doccium

ESFP you say? Yes, you are.


----------



## bremen

Fi signature.4w5 is most common for Infps.Is a female.

Infp having an Intj avatar fooling everyone in the process.

This level of reasoning is possible for ColdNobility.
What do you think everyone?


----------



## Eset

*Doccium:*

Inclined to say INFP because:
-4w5
-EII 
-INFx signature


----------



## Aladdin Sane

With a username like that, totally.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Haven't seen you around much. From vibes, I'd say yes.


----------



## Eset

*Aladdin Sane:*

INTJ that is entertaining/indulging their Se (avatar).

(I suppose it's same way that I'm entertaining/indulging my Fe).


----------



## Jakuri

*.*



ColdNobility said:


> Its really interesting for me when people can notice my Si because I try to not use it too much here.


One example: http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...hange-sometimes-scary-istjs.html#post30568058

It was clear from both your tone conveyed in that short post and the content itself. You really didn't seem big on changes in general. Especially the "*no* risk" (emphasis mine) part was quite indicative. Inferior functions tend to have the all-or-nothing property, so that was right there. 

I have a very good friend of mine who is also an INTP (but more stereotypical T in that he is more detached and cool-headed than I; also more laid-back, so more 9ish than I too)...he also has the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra. But in his case he broadcasts his Ne via his silly jokes and conceptual associative loops, and uses Si only when he's too lazy or when he decides to stop being flexible. Could be because he's the Ti subtype while I am the Ne subtype.

I guess it's the overabundance of N's? I don't see anything wrong with using your Si; it's the function that you can't turn off really. ISTJs seem to get a reputation of being boring or something, but such stereotype is unwarranted. The current Chief Justice of the United States, whom I type as ISTJ for various reasons, is a living example of how humorous an ISTJ can be.

@Blue Ribbon I am not sure that being able to keep up with a debate is really an indicative of Ti/Fi stuff (considering how many humans are in this world, assuming every INTP is an excellent debater that can keep up with verbal jabs would be far-fetched. Well I know I am not.), but since you are sure of being Ne-dom and I do not disagree, I will say yes.

@narcissistic yes, definitely NT.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Jakuri Intp. Well written arguments/posts and very knowledgeable, able to post with tact and grace as needed. The 9 primary also lessens against a lot of the stereotyped argumentative style of intp.


----------



## Jaune

INFJ sounds right. I see the Ni-Fe combination in you.


----------



## Doccium

Your avatar does not fit the stereotype of ISTJs being "boring" or "cold-hearted". You break the image others may (or may not) have in mind. Overall, from what I've seen, you come off as an *ISTJ*.


----------



## Eset

*Jaune Valjaune:*

I see you have taken on board my ISTJ suggestion,
or perhaps that was just a coincidence.


----------



## Jakuri

@Azure_Zalaire I feel I am a 6 primary or a 9 primary (I relate to both of their basic desires...), keep travelling the line between 6 and 9. But I relate little to counterphobic 6 but a lot with phobic 6, so the argumentativeness would be seen less either way...as long as I keep my 5 wing or the judgemental 1 wing (which is fairly strong actually, if not as much as my 5 wing) under control  Any tritype with 6+8 tends to be more countrphobic (6+9 tends to be more phobic), and 6 sx is more likely counterphobic. Not only am I sx-last, but I have 6 and 9 in my tyitype so yeah makes sense.

I concur with Ni-Fe as @Jaune Valjaune said.

@Jaune Valjaune I thought ISxP made sense; wonder what made you change your type 

@Doccium your avatar comes across as INTP and Enneagram 5...haven't talked to you, so will have to go with vibes.


----------



## bremen

Jakuri said:


> One example: http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...hange-sometimes-scary-istjs.html#post30568058
> 
> It was clear from both your tone conveyed in that short post and the content itself. You really didn't seem big on changes in general. Especially the "*no* risk" (emphasis mine) part was quite indicative.


Oh yeah right, I was more talking about vibes, but yes if you go see some of posts in the Istj sub-forum, a lot of what I say is very indicative of being Istj.



> Inferior functions tend to have the all-or-nothing property, so that was right there


So by that logic, Si would be the opposite of Ne if I'm not wrong.I read something about your inferior functions being the furthest from your dominant one.



> I have a very good friend of mine who is also an INTP (but more stereotypical T in that he is more detached and cool-headed than I; also more laid-back, so more 9ish than I too)...he also has the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra. But in his case he broadcasts his Ne via his silly jokes and conceptual associative loops, and uses Si only when he's too lazy or when he decides to stop being flexible. Could be because he's the Ti subtype while I am the Ne subtype.


I see, but what do you mean by Ti-Ne subtype?I don't know about those.Are they minor variants in the Intp type?



> I guess it's the overabundance of N's? I don't see anything wrong with using your Si; it's the function that you can't turn off really. ISTJs seem to get a reputation of being boring or something, but such stereotype is unwarranted. The current Chief Justice of the United States, whom I type as ISTJ for various reasons, is a living example of how humorous an ISTJ can be.


I think that can be true for every dominant function, thats why its dominant.

That was a very interesting article, thanks for taking the time to provide such an elaborated response.

I don't mind having the boring reputation to my type, I find that there is some truth in that stereotype.
Anyway, every type has some kind of bad reputation if you nitpick enough.

@Jaune Valjaune I welcome you to the Istj cool adult table


----------



## Eset

Jakuri said:


> @Jaune Valjaune I thought ISxP made sense; wonder what made you change your type


Just look at her function stack,
Super ST.
However ISTJ is a lot more prominent than ISTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Lmao. Yes abwn is typed correctly as abwn though shows signs of abwt.


----------



## Because_why_not

Your post makes no sense. 

ENTP ENTPing I see.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Abwn = a because why not hense you are typed correctly as yourself.
Though in terms of mbti you have a super strong ne Dom or aux so XNXP.


----------



## Siri

Yes, Ti tertiary for sure.


----------



## Eset

Nice avatar.

You don't really express much about yourself on here.
Though that might be because I've gotten used to INFPs and therefore you seem normal to me.

EII-Ne.


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> Values Te


Close enough


----------



## Because_why_not

No. We went over this. She's an ESTJ in the loop.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfj in a loop


----------



## bremen

We're looping people now?

Istp in loop.


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> We're looping people now?
> 
> Istp in loop.


No, he's just copying me.

MY IDENTITY IS MINE, MAN!!!

ENFP.


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> No, he's just copying me.
> 
> MY IDENTITY IS MINE, MAN!!!
> 
> ENFP.


Must be type 4.


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> Must be type 4.


Must be type 275.

That, and an ENFP.


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> Must be type 275.
> 
> That, and an ENFP.


Mmmh,well I do have type 5 in my tritype though not 100% sure.

For you:4-7-8


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> Mmmh,well I do have type 5 in my tritype though not 100% sure.
> 
> For you:4-7-8


Nah looked up 4. Seems pretty gay.

ENFP


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> Nah looked up 4. Seems pretty gay.
> 
> ENFP


Lmao, yeah its pretty gay alright.

Why do you think I'm Enfp even if you're probably just joking, looped functions?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Type 7w8
Edit damn ninja

4w3?


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> Lmao, yeah its pretty gay alright.
> 
> Why do you think I'm Enfp even if you're probably just joking, looped functions?


You're in your shadow and the shadow has come out to play!! (I mean, just _look_ at that avi :shocked: )

Azure: ENTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> You're in your shadow and the shadow has come out to play!! (I mean, just _look_ at that avi :shocked: )
> 
> Azure: ENTP


How do I have Ne-Dom and si-inferior? ?


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> How do I have Ne-Dom and si-inferior? ?


There you go linking things again and showing unsureness - a mark of Ne and its possibilities. 

You can't hide forever ENTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Wheel of enneagram spin spin spin tell us the type Ben should win.

4-7-8


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Wheel of enneagram spin spin spin tell us the type Ben should win.
> 
> 4-7-8


Type 4 Ben you say?






Gentle Ben :laughing: Pahahahahha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

you are now ben because autocorrect has you as Ben and you shall be gentle Ben.:happy:

Bad ben no attacking others. :shocked:


----------



## Retsu

Azure_Zalaire said:


> you are now ben because autocorrect has you as Ben and you shall be gentle Ben.:happy:
> 
> Bad ben no attacking others. :shocked:


Infj pls.
You're not srs enough.


----------



## Because_why_not

Unlike the ESTJ.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> Unlike the ESTJ.


I'M NOT ESTJ
I have a <3


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> I'M NOT ESTJ
> I have a <3


Why make such horrible generalisations of ESTJs?

Must be ESTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes, definitely. After seeing the dom Ti, I'm convinced.


----------



## Because_why_not

A convinced ENFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Don't confuse me. I'm starting to think I am one.

Epic troll, you must be ENTP


----------



## bremen

Every signs point at ENFJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Are you serious? Please say no. I'm ENFP.


----------



## bremen

I'm always serious, I am an Istj.

Type:ENFJ turbulent.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, you're wrong. I'm an ENFP.


----------



## darcstar3

Jakuri said:


> what made you think darcstar's strong in Se (specifically, creative Se)? Fe-creative may have made more sense for darcstar...


yea, i dont see myself liking se so much
some parts of it seem ok, but most parts are completely not me, which is why i figure i have si (despite my lazy memory)



Jakuri said:


> socionics, not socionomic.
> 
> Personally I saw more Fe than Ne, so yeah I agree. But she cannot be Ne-PoLR without being Se-creative, and I don't see that at all. That would mean it makes more sense to put Ne in the suggestive spot. I barely see Se from her....Se ignoring for that reason make sense. I don't get Se-Ni visceral quality much from her personally.


lol, got carried away with the spelling >.<
and again, i like to think i have fe too, im not so clear on the ns, so assuming i use fe, its probably pretty weak for me...

other than that, i dont understand socionics, so will do some research with the information youve just given me (just starting from scratch is unappealing, i need some relevance/real life apllication first, haha)

thanks to both of you ^.^



Blue Ribbon said:


> Well, you're wrong. I'm an ENFP.


(ninjad)

entp, for sure =P


----------



## bremen

Look even Darci thinks you're not Enfp

Blue true type:Enfj

Darci:I haven't read everything about your type me thread.But froms vibes, I could totally see you as an Isfj.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

If I'm ENFJ, you are INFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> If I'm ENFJ, you are INFP.


Cold's ISTJ and they don't bullshit.

You're ENFJ. 

#DealWithItBro


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Your a xnfx type. Now which type I can't be certain of without rereading your type me thread.- blue ribbon

You got ti and ne so much I'm not going to say yes or no Xntp bwn.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INFJ is right for you  I'm an Ne Dom. I've only really accepted that I'm an ENFP. Now I'm getting a feel of Fi.  

BWN is probably an xSFx type. I get vibes.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> If I'm ENFJ, you are INFP.


It doesnt work like that bruh

Type:The Most Enfj person I have ever talked to


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No, there's a quote where the two confess their love for each other. I'm sorry, it was just too funny. I wanted a picture with both Lamdadelta and Bernkastel together and I found this. Ultimate ship!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

J vs P in typing for mbti strictly refers to the first extroverted function (j= n/s p=f/t) You can have organized P and disorganized J so it doesn't say a while lot either way.


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> Hey! Not cool, ENFP! Ignoring me just because I'm not the latest cool idea of yours!


I already gave you lots of <3<3 a few days ago, don't you renember, must be inferior Si ENTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

The above post is for @ColdNobility

BWN, I'll never ignore you. I even learnt your pronouns.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> No, there's a quote where the two confess their love for each other. I'm sorry, it was just too funny. I wanted a picture with both Lamdadelta and Bernkastel together and I found this. Ultimate ship!


Oh right, if we're talking about Bern x lambda, theres plenty of good pics out there.I just browsed a bit through them.

Personally, I prefer the Willard x Lion ship.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> J vs P in typing for mbti strictly refers to the first extroverted function (j= n/s p=f/t) You can have organized P and disorganized J so it doesn't say a while lot either way.


Yeah so it's the "observable objective judging function". This means that these types will have a more linear view of the world. While it doesn't mean organised/disorganised, they are more likely to plan as their world is linear. A>B>C>D.

Bibbon is ENFJ. Deal with ENTP.



ColdNobility said:


> I already gave you lots of <3<3 a few days ago, don't you renember, must be inferior Si ENTP.


Nah, you're using projection ENFP. My memory's awesome and I'm INTP



Blue Ribbon said:


> The above post is for @ColdNobility
> 
> BWN, I'll never ignore you. I even learnt your pronouns.


Walk on eggshells my puppets muwahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Huh... maybe I'll use that quote as my sig if you're okay with it. 

But are Willard and Lion a thing? I mean Bern x Lamda is canon.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Huh... maybe I'll use that quote as my sig if you're okay with it.
> 
> But are Willard and Lion a thing? I mean Bern x Lamda is canon.


Yeah, sure go ahead.

Are you questioning my OTP?

Willard and Lion is totally canon, I totally see it happening.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yeah bwn if you can convince me I'll change to entp then. Or maybe your just the one projecting on us to make us laugh


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Bibbon is ENFJ. Deal with ENTP.


I like the name Bibbon. So much fun. More people should call me that. 





> Walk on eggshells my puppets muwahhahahahahahaha


No one is walking on eggshells. We're just humoring you since you're so obviously an Fi dom.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> Yeah, sure go ahead.
> 
> Are you questioning my OTP?
> 
> Willard and Lion is totally canon, I totally see it happening.


OTP? 

Ah... okay. I don't, remember it happening that way.


----------



## bremen

Otp=One true pairing
*the more you know*


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Yeah bwn if you can convince me I'll change to entp then. Or maybe your just the one projecting on us to make us laugh


Fi dom - projection: it's what we do.



Blue Ribbon said:


> No one is walking on eggshells. We're just humoring you since you're so obviously an Fi dom.


Hey! Are you mocking my feelings!! How dare you! I thought we were friends! I'm gonna draw a picture of you in the *least* flattering way!



ColdNobility said:


> Otp=One true pairing
> *the more you know*


Beauty is all around us. <3 Would you agree, ENFP? We can talk it over in Starbucks.


----------



## bremen

Your type:


* *


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ninja blending in as a istj :ninja:


----------



## RaisinKG

forever and ever yes


----------



## Because_why_not

No, is KTAJ.


----------



## Jaune

Lol yes.


----------



## bremen

Istj makes sense except for the part where you have a super strong Se.


----------



## Because_why_not

Gimme an E, N F PEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## darcstar3

nope


----------



## Because_why_not

What... Let me just put own my $20 Venti Coffee and....

YOU DO NOT QUESTION MY IDENTITY!! HOW DARE YOU!! 

#NoWayJose #OMGUS #You've ruined my 4th Starbucks experience for the day!!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I knew it!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Not for now has too many masks. Though hmm... bwn

Yes for blue ribbon


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Azure was typed accurately from the very beginning. One of his strengths, actually.


----------



## shameless

Scoobyscoob said:


> Azure was typed accurately from the very beginning. One of his strengths, actually.


Probably not

ENTP is far more likely.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Sensational Nah, look at the sexual power in the avi. Definitely ENTJ 100%.
@Scoobyscoob Nah, I know my type when I see it: ISFP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sensational said:


> Probably not
> 
> ENTP is far more likely.


I'm not an ENTP. I'm an ESTP who is good with Fe.



Because_why_not said:


> @Sensational Nah, look at the sexual power in the avi. Definitely ENTJ 100%.
> @Scoobyscoob Nah, I know my type when I see it: ISFP.


I didn't even type you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm not an ENTP. I'm an ESTP who is good with Fe.


Both ENTP and ESTP have tert Fe. That statement doesn't contradict ENTP at all.



> I didn't even type you.


So? You were above me.

ISFP <3


----------



## Jakuri

Scoobyscoob said:


> I didn't even type you.


I wonder which type BWN has not 'explored' as of now :laughing::laughing::laughing:

BWN is totally an ENTP....um I mean ISFP...._for the time being_.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sensational said:


> Probably not
> 
> ENTP is far more likely.


Been said that, intj, istp, infp isfx (can't remember think it was p). 

Tpam yes (doing this blindly)


----------



## Because_why_not

Jakuri said:


> I wonder which type BWN has not 'explored' as of now :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Done: ESTJ, ENTJ, ENFJ, ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENTP, ESTP, ESFP, ISFP and ISFJ 

Left: ESFJ, ISTJ, INTJ, INFJ, ISTP

Wow nearly there ... I'm thinking to do a little poll after them all and then comping clean :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> I wonder which type BWN has not 'explored' as of now :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> BWN is totally an ENTP....um I mean ISFP...._for the time being_.


I think BWN is an actual ENFP who goes crazy online. :wink: You of course being not LII but either IEI or ILI. :happy:

@Because_why_not Buddy, you're supposed to type the person who was immediately before you.


----------



## shameless

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm not an ENTP. I'm an ESTP who is good with Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even type you.


No entp good with Ne


----------



## Because_why_not

Scoobyscoob said:


> I think BWN is an actual ENFP who goes crazy online. :wink:
> 
> @Because_why_not Buddy, you're supposed to type the person who was immediately before you.


Noooooooooo! What happened to ESFP?!?!?!? I thought we had something, man! </3

(And I know - but then ninja happened and you're too good to miss ... or at least, you WERE until you broke my heart!!! (Also, Azure knows he's ENTP))

Edit: Ninja like this hahaha ENTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Jakuri

Because_why_not said:


> Done: ESTJ, ENTJ, ENFJ, ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENTP, ESTP, ESFP, ISFP and ISFJ
> 
> Left: ESFJ, ISTJ, INTJ, INFJ, ISTP
> 
> Wow nearly there ... I'm thinking to do a little poll after them all and then comping clean :laughing:


I can see you totally going into the full-blown special snowflake mode when you 'are' INFJ lol

Edit: to put the thread back on topic....yep Ni+Fe looks right.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sensational said:


> No entp good with Ne


*sigh* I'll consider it, Sensational. Stay classy though. :wink:

BWN = ESFP then!

Jakuri, you're such an IEI or ILI. :wink:


----------



## Because_why_not

Scoobyscoob said:


> BWN = ESFP then!


... It doesn't feel sincere now :<

You _were_ my ISFP ... But I don't even know now? What am I suppose to feel - I want you to be ISFP D:


----------



## Jakuri

Scoobyscoob said:


> *sigh* I'll consider it, Sensational. Stay classy though. :wink:
> 
> BWN = ESFP then!
> 
> Jakuri, you're such an IEI or ILI. :wink:


Maybe someone (below) is badly in need of his dual. Time for you to go back to "Jack London" :tongue::kitteh:


Because_why_not said:


> ... It doesn't feel sincere now :<
> 
> You _were_ my ISFP ... But I don't even know now? What am I suppose to feel - I want you to be ISFP D:


Perhaps your dual can help you, lost soul....:laughing:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What do you mean? I'm more Fi than you.


----------



## Eset

> What do you mean? I'm more Fi than you.


Nah, bwn is pretty damn Fi once you Fink about it.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> What do you mean? I'm more Fi than you.


Er honey. I'm an Fi dom. I have so much individuality, I ooze it out. You can suck it dry - then you'll know what Fi is like. 

Pahahahahaha


----------



## Because_why_not

Because_why_not said:


> Er honey. I'm an Fi dom. I have so much individuality, I ooze it out. You can suck it dry - then you'll know what Fi is like.
> 
> Pahahahahaha





narcissistic said:


> Nah, bwn is pretty damn Fi once you *Fink* about it.


That's aesthetically pleasing ... *nawt*!

Quoted myself totally on purpose because I'm so awesome I should be.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> That's aesthetically pleasing ... *nawt*!
> 
> Quoted myself totally on purpose because I'm so awesome I should be.


I'll fucking hang you up like a masterpiece in a minute!
(i.e. your dead corpse).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Quoted myself totally on purpose because I'm so awesome I should be.


ISFP would never say that.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, she seems to be.


----------



## Eset

Blue,
are you cheating on me with Cold!!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> I'll fucking hang you up like a masterpiece in a minute!
> (i.e. your dead corpse).


Yeah, my body is a masterpiece. Glad you finally admitted that.



Blue Ribbon said:


> ISFP would never say that.


YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO SAY!


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, my body is a masterpiece. Glad you finally admitted that.


Hope you don't mind me slicing and dicing you then so I can make a sculpture out of you.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, my body is a masterpiece. Glad you finally admitted that.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO SAY!


try harder


----------



## Because_why_not

I always dreamed of sacrificing my body for art <3

(ESTP)


----------



## Because_why_not

Because_why_not said:


> I always dreamed of sacrificing my body for art <3
> 
> (ESTP)





Blue Ribbon said:


> try harder


Don't need to try - I am. I'm me and I know me.

(ENFJ)


----------



## Siri

Drunk and horny INFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Is anyone questioning my type? I will destroy all of you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> Drunk and horny INFP.


Naaah, we could make something beautiful together. I can play the guitar you know. I'll play you a sweet song ... then I'll show you what else I can do with my fingers.

Eh? Eh?

(inb4 jealous narci comment ... maybe. place your bets!)

Edit: No, Bibbon. Did I win or lose?

Bibbon is ENFJ btw.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

If I'm ENFJ, then you're ESTP!


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> If I'm ENFJ, then you're ESTP!


I was ESTP once. But I'm much too sweet and sensitive for that.

#cinnamonroll


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> I was ESTP once. But I'm much too sweet and sensitive for that.
> 
> #cinnamonroll


Joke of the century.


----------



## Siri

BWN: You're probably a robot made by Narci for trolling purposes.

Blue: ENFP fits better than ENTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Bibbon! Siri called you a robot made by narci!! :shocked:

If I were you, I'd feel things. I do.

#wrestle4free


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> BWN: You're probably a robot made by Narci for trolling purposes.
> 
> Blue: ENFP fits better than ENTP.


Aw thanks! INFP for you and KTAJ for BWN


----------



## Eset

*Because_why_not:
*
ngl,
but you're a ******.
And you've proven me right by being an: ISFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah that's Flo.

KTAJ is too mainstream for me, maaan.

#ENFJ4u



narcissistic said:


> *Because_why_not:
> *
> ngl,
> but you're a ******.
> And you've proven me right by being an: ISFP.


Woah! You spewing the Fi good stuff all over em there! You only want me to be a ****** because you want to make sweet ISFP music if I'm male.

And there may be a fine line between being an ISFP and a "******" but at we're cool and don't label people like you do in your system, maaan.

I ain't gonna be part of this system!


----------



## Doccium

Edit: Too fast.

I'd say you seem like an ENTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm having fun reading this thread.


----------



## Doccium

(So do I.)

You give off an ISFP-vibe.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I'm having fun reading this thread.


Aren't we the most entertaining people in this entire site?


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh sheet! The real - I mean, _another_ ISFP's here. Heh heh....
@Doccium still say INFJ. (Though I'm the quote. Everything is beautiful in my eyes...)


----------



## Eset

gaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Siri

Ne way too strong.

ISFP : FAIL


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> gaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Why so homophobic, bro? Why you gotta put everyone in boxes and ridicule them for the ones that you put them in - in your head. Because this is what society tells you, maaan. You bow down to the man.



Siri said:


> Ne way too strong.
> 
> ISFP : FAIL


You're just jealous you're not an ISFP too. Only a select few are chosen and you aren't one of them.

Nyeh nyeh! >

#haterzgonnahate


----------



## Eset

> Why so homophobic, bro? Why you gotta put everyone in boxes and ridicule them for the ones that you put them in - in your head. Because this is what society tells you, maaan. You bow down to the man.


Why you being sexist, bro?



> Nyeh nyeh! >


Nya Nya! >:3


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No one is jealous of you. You're nothing more than a special snow flake.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Why you being sexist, bro?


It's the man in charge of society bro. Our culture is too white male dominated. I can see that. That's why I'm not a part of the system.... maaaaan!


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> It's the man in charge of society bro. Our culture is too white male dominated. I can see that. That's why I'm not a part of the system.... maaaaan!


Ew,
are you a feminist?

In response to underlined:


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Ew,
> are you a feminist?


I don't conform to these "labels", maaaan.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Wow, I can see the pictures now


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> I don't conform to these "labels", maaaan.


Conform to your stupidity then.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Wow, I can see the pictures now


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Please, I took German last year. Aren't you the one doing the labeling? Asking people to use your special pronouns?


Why are you telling me you learnt German and then saying please? Do you want me to teach you how to tell people your type: "Ich bin eine ENFJ".

And no, because the labels are he/she. My pronouns dont' fit into those categories.



narcissistic said:


> ISFPs in a nutshell:


Got a thread for that. This thread is too mainstream anyway.

Gotta get that #beautysleep


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Whoa, I have a great deal of respect for anyone who can speak German to me. Maybe I take everything back.


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> I see you're into some kinky shizz. When you coming here?
> 
> #stillwaitin


More into lethal kinky shizz. 

#Comingsoontomakeyoumineforeva


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Whoa, I have a great deal of respect for anyone who can speak German to me. Maybe I take everything back.


Google translate lmao!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Whoa, I have a great deal of respect for anyone who can speak German to me. Maybe I take everything back.














Siri said:


> More into lethal kinky shizz.
> 
> #Comingsoontomakeyoumineforeva


Too late. Goin sleep.



narcissistic said:


> Google translate lmao!!!


I used to live in Siethen, which is a little town in Ludwigsfelde in Brandenburg. Well, Ludwigsfelde was the town and Siethen was sort of classed as it but not quite. Used to be an hour's walk to Ludwigsfelde one way or 20 min bike ride.


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> Too late. Goin sleep.


I go sleep too then ;_;


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Google translate lmao!!!


I don't get it?


----------



## Eset

> I used to live in Siethen, which is a little town in Ludwigsfelde in Brandenburg. Well, Ludwigsfelde was the town and Siethen was sort of classed as it but not quite. Used to be an hour's walk to Ludwigsfelde one way or 20 min bike ride.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Because_why_not

I just noticed: the second guy/woman from the left in the front is topless :shocked:

Okay, going bed now....


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't get it?


It means that BWN is a pretentious prick.


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> It means that BWN is a pretentious prick.


Woah! That's mean! I give you lovin' and you give me hate(?)

Nah I really did used to live in Germany. Spain too.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> It means that BWN is a pretentious prick.


Oh... That makes sense. Would be cool if schlee can actually speak it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Woah! That's mean! I give you lovin' and you give me hate(?)
> 
> Nah I really did used to live in Germany. Spain too.


Do you speak Spanish as well? OMG!


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Do you speak Spanish as well? OMG!


She just came for me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> She just came for me.


I don't get it? (what's wrong with me?)


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> Woah! That's mean! I give you lovin' and you give me hate(?)
> 
> Nah I really did used to live in Germany. Spain too.


What is love? I just wanted to have some kinky time and you prefer your beauty sleep


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> What is love? I just wanted to have some kinky time and you prefer your beauty sleep


----------



## Blue Ribbon

To bring the thread back to topic, yes, INTP.


----------



## Eset

You can see my creative Ne through my Si. or vice versa.

Undere, yes.


----------



## darcstar3

yes


----------



## bremen

I guess so, I mean Bwn did type me Enfp.

Well about that....your type:ENFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes and we all know that BWN is the ultimate typing authority of everything. No, I'm ENFP.


----------



## bremen

You say that, but I still see you posting on this thread, you put up a front, but really, you're unsure of your type aren't you?

Type:Enfj
This level of reasoning is possible for ColdNobility
_What do you think everyone?_


----------



## Eset

She does have skill (bwn),
she manages to type people by the complete opposite,
so if you decipher it then you'll arrive to the accurate type.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> You say that, but I still see you posting on this thread, you put up a front, but really, you're unsure of your type aren't you?
> 
> Type:Enfj
> This level of reasoning is possible for ColdNobility
> _What do you think everyone?_


No, Cold. I'm sad to say I'm sure of my type. You can debate me and give me reasons for being some other type if you'd like. 

And narci, by your logic, I must be an ISTP. And you do realize that schlee is joking, right - when schlee calls me ENFJ.


----------



## Eset

> And narci, by your logic, I must be an ISTP. And you do realize that schlee is joking, right - when schlee calls me ENFJ.


I know that everything bwn says is a joke,
that's why I always think her arguments are fake/ a joke.

However I am literal in how I articulate my words,
so it appears at times that I am taking her "seriously".


----------



## bremen

No, it wouldn't make you an Istp because Enfj and Istp share the same functions therefore, they aren't that different.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> I know that everything bwn says is a joke,
> that's why I always think her arguments are fake/ a joke.
> 
> However I am literal in how I articulate my words,
> so it appears at times that I am taking her "seriously".


Yeah well, schlee told me schlee's joking. But both schlee and I joke very seriously, if that makes sense. Kind of why I'm still using schleir pronouns. I get the confusion.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> No, it wouldn't make you an Istp because Enfj and Istp share the same functions therefore, they aren't that different.


Nah, but Senpai said that Bwn types people by opposites. If that's true, I'd be an ISTP or an ISTJ. Do you honestly think it's true?


----------



## Eset

ENFJ opposites are types that use:
Te, Si, Ne, Fi.
So (from least opposite to most):
ESTJ
ISTJ
ENFP
INFP


----------



## bremen

^What narci just said in response to you blue and because you are extroverted,
we could eliminate the Estj, so it would be Istj-Infp.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> ENFJ opposites are types that use:
> Te, Si, Ne, Fi.
> So:
> ESTJ
> ENFP
> ISTJ
> INFP


Oh... if you mean it like that, I guess schlee's right. I'm an ENFP and the second type I'd guess would be ESTJ. One of my closest friends is ESTJ and our communication styles are similar. I don't see how I can be an ENFJ.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yeah well, schlee told me schlee's joking. But both schlee and I joke very seriously, if that makes sense. Kind of why I'm still using schleir pronouns. I get the confusion.


i.e. you are trolling.

Trolls take joking around seriously and tend to have strict ways of trolling.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> ^What narci just said in response to you blue and because you are extroverted,
> we could eliminate the Estj, so it would be Istj-Infp.


Why eliminate ESTJ? I think I'm closer to ESTJ than ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why eliminate ESTJ? I think I'm closer to ESTJ than ISTJ.


Because ISTJ is more opposite compared to ESTJ due to: Te and Fe being both extroverted judging functions.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> i.e. you are trolling.
> 
> Trolls take joking around seriously and tend to have strict ways of trolling.


I don't take jokes too far and I'm always honest. So, I guess you can't call me a troll. I don't know about Bwn.


----------



## bremen

Blue is Istj confirmed.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't take jokes too far and I'm always honest. So, I guess you can't call me a troll. I don't know about Bwn.


You troll by your:
-Senpai thing
-bwn pronouns thing

Those are strict rules you've applied to yourself in how you joke around,
that is trolling.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Cold: 

Really? I'll shoot you with an intense dose of Ne and see if you still say the same.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> You troll by your:
> -Senpai thing
> -bwn pronouns thing
> 
> Those are strict rules you've applied to yourself in how you joke around,
> that is trolling.


Bwn's pronouns are a joke and it's entirely between me and them. 

As for the senpai thing, I've already told you all there's to say about that. I don't know what else more I can say.


----------



## Eset

It doesn't matter,
but bwn is for sure a troll.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> It doesn't matter,
> but bwn is for sure a troll.


If it bothers you, I can quit it.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> If it bothers you, I can quit it.


Not at all,
I am simply just making a remark on it.
i.e. stating what I am perceiving.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Not at all,
> I am simply just making a remark on it.
> i.e. stating what I am perceiving.


Aw, Senpai, I have the hugest crush on you <3 

See, if I were a troll, I wouldn't have agreed to stop trolling. I just do whatever makes me feel good.  Like using Bwn's pronouns or calling you Senpai. There are no ill intentions.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ne dom with overactive fi


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Ne dom with overactive fi


I knew it. I'm not an ENFJ XD


----------



## bremen

Think again ENFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

The te(a) is strong with this one. Estj for you.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Such a desire to see me as a type I'm not... sounds like dom Fi. INFP confirmed. 

Forgot to quote Cold. 

Azure can be an ENFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp with all those feels and attention to details.


----------



## kitchensink

((awkwardly elbows in on conversation)) So between this conversation, and your quote, and your picture, you are definitely giving me ENFX vibes. But I think you're right with ENFP because that sounds like something my ENFP friend would say. So maybe you are right, buuuut ENFX is all I'm comfortable stating.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ok I can see the ni-fe thing now. Ouch like seeing a mirror infj


----------



## TheHuman

It does seem like it


----------



## bremen

Nope


----------



## Eset

Pope.


----------



## bremen

Dope


----------



## Jakuri

Lol what have I walked into? Chaos as always.

Cold is typed correctly.

And lol @ some of those j/p switches, especially because at least one person types me as IxI/INxJ. XD


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grope?


----------



## bremen

What is this?word association thread?


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Grope?





ColdNobility said:


> What is this?word association thread?


Yeah I was confused by "Grope?" too.


----------



## kitchensink

Holy frickin INTP, yes


----------



## Eset

But,
you barely know me.

Or are you predicting how I'll be like in the future?


----------



## Retsu

Definitely INTP


----------



## kitchensink

^ good now i feel vindicated

and i don't know you super well buut maybe infp? partially because i notice that your signature says "the moody one"


----------



## Retsu

kitchensink said:


> ^ good now i feel vindicated
> 
> and i don't know you super well buut maybe infp? partially because i notice that your signature says "the moody one"


----------



## kitchensink

Retsu said:


>


Is... is that a bad thing? You can be ENFP if you want to, sorry


----------



## Retsu

kitchensink said:


> Is... is that a bad thing? You can be ENFP if you want to, sorry


Hehe
Nah I'm just messing. You're definitely Fe user for apologising.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp. I feel I'm watching myself with kitchensink posts. XD


----------



## Retsu

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfp. I feel I'm watching myself with kitchensink posts. XD


I can into ENFP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes you're ENFP


----------



## Retsu

Great what do I win


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, sounds legitimate.


----------



## Eset

ISTJ because of avatar,
definitely has nothing to do with your function order.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Haha! Yes. Ti and inf. Fe are apparent.

:fox:

(thanks again for your help over at the type me boards)


----------



## Eset

> (thanks again for your help over at the type me boards)


Just doing it for brownie points (i.e. Fe points)

Concerning your type:
I have little knowledge on you.


----------



## BatFlapClap

That's more than fair on all accounts. 

Perhaps more presence on the boards will help in regards to others helping type me. I admit I'm still having trouble discerning anything definitive at this point! More objective self-analysis will have to do, but it's a bit of a blind spot. :blushed:


----------



## AshOrLey

You're Estj, Bat. Hope I helped! :,)


----------



## BatFlapClap

OK!




Wait a second .... .... .... .....



.... .... ....

:dry:

Shenaninanananigans afoot!


----------



## Eset

You just got to chill around more,
and then I (as well as others) can type you better.
Though it could take a couples of months or so depending on how open you are about yourself on here.


----------



## Jaune

@BatFlapClap From what I have seen you appear to be a Fe user, and the way you generally act is similar to other Ni users (although that post seemed pretty Ne).
@narcissistic Yes, can't really say much more about that.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Call me: BIG DADDY or else feel the banhammer!!!


If you identify as male, people will use the male pronouns with you.

Work on your trolling. It's boring me and I'm just waiting for Mafia responses.


----------



## Shinsei

BWN you disgust me for not liking ursi pruuuuueheeeeehee


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> If you identify as male, people will use the male pronouns with you.
> 
> Work on your trolling. It's boring me and I'm just waiting for Mafia responses.


Well big daddy is going to Uni now,
so bye bye shlee!


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Well big daddy is going to Uni now,
> so bye bye shlee!


You're using the 3rd person pronoun incorrectly  we're still speaking English, y'know...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I use them right. Do I get points?


----------



## Because_why_not

If you notice, you get thanks :laughing: 

(Hey, come on, it's the best I can do on here!)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I knew it. You're actually a nice person.


----------



## Shinsei

Stop derailing the threads morons, Blue ENTJ

BWN: ESTK and no that is not a typo


----------



## Because_why_not

#reportedforpersonalinsults

ESFJ


----------



## Siri

Everytime


----------



## Because_why_not

NEVA

(That's your type btw)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

OMG! I get a Bwn type? I knew you loved me. I love you too!


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> OMG! I get a Bwn type? I knew you loved me. I love you too!


No, that's for Siri, not you.

Pahahahaha ... ENFJ ... Pahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Lawyer

^^ Yes (definitely Ne-dom, ENFP fits better than ENTP)

^ No, but gets a gold star for the portrait of an ISFP


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> #reportedforpersonalinsults
> 
> *ESFJ*


 @Hulie, I can't help feel this way each time I see it, it hurts.


----------



## Siri

Type: Ursi's DUAL


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Type: whatever I don't care.


----------



## Because_why_not

That's uncalled for, Bibbon - what's Siri every done to you :shocked:

Must be jealous the type from me was to her and not you, me thinks 

ENFJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why would I be jealous of that? That is so lame. You're projecting. Just like an Fi user. Reminds me why I hate xxFP types.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why would I be jealous of that? That is so lame. You're projecting. Just like an Fi user. Reminds me why I hate xxFP types.


To be projecting I would have to have the feels first to "project" on to you. It's a defence mechanism that would be used to "defend" my (in this case) feels. 

ENFJ.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> That's uncalled for, Bibbon - what's Siri every done to you :shocked:
> 
> Must be jealous the type from me was to her and not you, me thinks
> 
> ENFJ.


Fi overload at its finest (even typing a person ENFJ because you like it better that way)....you have actually involved into an ISFP :shocked:

The photo of your newest evolved form (you are saying something incoherent like ISFPs always do)


* *


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> To be projecting I would have to have the feels first to "project" on to you. It's a defence mechanism that would be used to "defend" my (in this case) feels.
> 
> ENFJ.


That makes no sense. Therefore, I don't believe you.


----------



## Because_why_not

The Lawyer said:


> Fi overload at its finest (even typing a person ENFJ because you like it better that way)....you have actually involved into an ISFP :shocked:
> 
> The photo of your newest evolved form (you are saying something incoherent like ISFPs always do)
> 
> 
> * *


You just don't _get_ it. It's not _my_ fault that you can't appreciate art in all it's forms.

Type: The uncultured one.


----------



## Because_why_not

Because_why_not said:


> You just don't _get_ it. It's not _my_ fault that you can't appreciate art in all it's forms.
> 
> Type: The uncultured one.





Blue Ribbon said:


> That makes no sense. Therefore, I don't believe you.


ENFJ trollin' - it ain that good.

Yeah, I gave you ENFJ because I like it and I like you. Why don't you? How dare you not like the same things I do! Everything I like is cool! That makes you uncool, square! You're not my friend, dollface. (Yeah, I talk like I'm from the 50s cos that's the best decade ever!!)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Types: Changed so many times, no one cares anymore.


----------



## Because_why_not

DOLL FACE

I decided against it because that what you'd want, ENFJ.

YOU DARE CHALLENGE MY IDENTITY?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Okay I love you too. Please stop yelling. You'll make me cry.


----------



## Siri

Type: cryBABY ;_;


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> You just don't _get_ it. It's not _my_ fault that you can't appreciate art in all it's forms.
> 
> Type: The uncultured one.


Your speech is art indeed ISFP, the kind of art that no one gets

Type: crazy hamster ISFP


* *




You were caught on camera trying to impose your incoherent thoughts on others











I strongly suggest that you make this your new avatar pic, it's a perfect fit for your new type


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hey, that's a special offer for Bwn. I don't usually cry.


----------



## Siri

Yes, because BWN told 16personalities that you're an ENFP and they had to agree.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> Yes, because BWN told 16personalities that you're an ENFP and they had to agree.


Ugh, come back when you're better at trolling.


----------



## Kimchi

Fi: 54,2
Te: 47,4
Si: 32,1
Ne: 28,1
Ti: 26,8
Ni: 21,1
Se: 15,9
Fe: 13,8

I'll never know whether I'm INFP or ISTJ ffs.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't know... which one do you resonate with more? The two have different temperaments.


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ugh, come back when you're better at trolling.


:shocked:

Trolling is against my values!!


----------



## Kimchi

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't know... which one do you resonate with more? The two have different temperaments.


I would say ISTJ, but I'm lazy and always doubt everything. I know it's not a reason to be P, but it's difficult since I don't fit in the descriptions of both the types. With Socionics it has been easier, since I'm a clear SLI (ISTp), which would roughly equal to an ISTJ. But the functions are a little bit different there, so I don't know.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I see the two systems as being congruent, but there are smarter people here who disagree with me. Do you know your subtype in Socionics?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Trolling is against my values!!


Uhuh, sure. I'm an Fi user too, you know.


----------



## Siri

Dothraki said:


> Fi: 54,2
> Te: 47,4
> Si: 32,1
> Ne: 28,1
> Ti: 26,8
> Ni: 21,1
> Se: 15,9
> Fe: 13,8
> 
> I'll never know whether I'm INFP or ISTJ ffs.


The functions say ISTJ.


----------



## Kimchi

Blue Ribbon said:


> I see the two systems as being congruent, but there are smarter people here who disagree with me. Do you know your subtype in Socionics?


No, I'm pretty new to Socionics, so I still didn't read much about subtypes.

The thing is that I don't think a INFP would have such a well-developed Te. My Te is conscious, I have total control over it. My Fi is well-developed too, but I can't control it. My Ne is kind of irritating, since it makes me think at all the negative consequences.


----------



## Kimchi

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I haven't read other replies but here's the short version you'll have be typed the hard way. Te-fi as your top two functions has bad implications in mbti because of functional pairing, Ne-Si are also function pairs as 3 and 4. I'll edit this later but there would be a few reasons for your results, lack of self awareness/honesty, or stress causing a loop or grip in mbti. If si and fi were flipped scores/postions or ne and te it would be clear your type.
> 
> Edit seems you got help so ignore this if needed


I suffer from depression. That may cause a loop or grip. I'd like to read your post.


----------



## Eset

Dothraki said:


> I suffer from depression. That may cause a loop or grip. I'd like to read your post.


Do your result flip-flop around a lot or are they somewhat consistent to these ones (the one you presented on here)?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Retesting loses effectiveness even if you go a long between tests. If @Dothraki made a type me thread it would easier to help them if they want a answer sooner than later. Just speculation but if they're over stressed fi or te being overused would be explained away.


Edit saw your depressed remark now I have some thoughts but waiting on reply first


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Dothraki said:


> I suffer from depression. That may cause a loop or grip. I'd like to read your post.


How serious is it? Have you been diagnosed officially by a doctor? Are you taking medication?


----------



## Kimchi

Blue Ribbon said:


> How serious is it? Have you been diagnosed officially by a doctor? Are you taking medication?


I never went to a doctor, I just try to hide it but it's pretty serious. I'm also very paranoid.


----------



## Kimchi

narcissistic said:


> Do your result flip-flop around a lot or are they somewhat consistent to these ones (the one you presented on here)?


I'll post the results of the last months. I think I still have them somewhere.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Dothraki said:


> I never went to a doctor, I just try to hide it but it's pretty serious. I'm also very paranoid.


Please see a doctor or someone and talk about this especially if your paranoid. There is no reason to suffer alone and the right treatment will help you a lot. I don't know what may be for you but please talk to someone, preferably a professional you can trust, about this.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Dothraki said:


> I never went to a doctor, I just try to hide it but it's pretty serious. I'm also very paranoid.


Never ever ever try to self diagnose. Depression isn't a joke or something to be taken lightly. I'm sorry if I come off as harsh but I'm talking from personal exprience here. If you think you're sick, go see a doctor before it goes out of your hand.


----------



## Kimchi

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Please see a doctor or someone and talk about this especially if your paranoid. There is no reason to suffer alone and the right treatment will help you a lot. I don't know what may be for you but please talk to someone, preferably a professional you can trust, about this.


Thank you for the message, I'll go to a doctor someday. Otherwise I'll become mad lol.

I'll post the old results in my "type me" thread, I'm writing too many messages here.


----------



## Eset

@Dothraki

#1 Fi-Te/Si-Ne-Ti-Ni/Se-Fe
#2 Fi/Ti-Te/Ne-Si-Ni/Se-Fe
#3 Si/Fi/Ti-Te-Ne-Ni/Fe-Se
#4 Fi/Te-Se/Ti-Ni-Ne-Si/Fe

You are INTP in a Ti-Si loop and your depression is probably causing excessive use in Fi.

#1:
Ti-Si loop, pretty typical besides Fi.

#2:
Out of Ti-Si loop.

#3:
Ti-Si loop, was probably very distressed and paranoid at this time point.

#4:
Out of Ti-Si loop,
but just came out of a low depression point and therefore excessive use of Se to make yourself feel better (comfort).

Note:
You are probably LII-Ne in terms of socionics, kind of like Jakuri.
Or EII-Fi.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Dothraki said:


> Thank you for the message, I'll go to a doctor someday. Otherwise I'll become mad lol.
> 
> I'll post the old results in my "type me" thread, I'm writing too many messages here.


If you're depressed, your personality can change. Also if you're taking meds. I feel like I came on too strong in the previous post. I'm sorry for that.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Dothraki said:


> Thank you for the message, I'll go to a doctor someday. Otherwise I'll become mad lol.
> 
> I'll post the old results in my "type me" thread, I'm writing too many messages here.


Well even if your not seeing a doctor right away please talk to a person you can trust.

Narcissistic 
I'd see this could be a case of si-fi looping though I'm holding judgement till the type me thread is up.


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Narcissistic
> I'd see this could be a case of si-fi looping though I'm holding judgement till the type me thread is up.


Ti-Si>Si-Fi
Because the Si-Ne relationship being too close together and they seem more like aux-ter functions.
i.e.
Si>Ne = aux-ter
Ti>>Fe = dom-inf


----------



## Kimchi

@narcissistic
Great analysis, thank you! It's curious that you typed me as LII, because I tried 5 Socionics tests and got LII four times and LSI once. On a forum they typed me as SLI but I'm still unsure since I got such clear results on tests.

@Blue Ribbon
Don't worry hahaha
@Azure_Zalaire
I got two threads, but the first one is a couple of months old. The second one isn't reliable. I was in a terrible state. In fact, I may seem mad in that thread. When I feel really bad I start thinking weird stuff and get kind of mysanthropic.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

It's possible your right. I'm just holding my final conclusion until a type me thread is posted for a better look into functions.

The top 4 functions still work in mbti dichotomy but out of order. It may be closer to a si-fi cycle engaging te as relief.


----------



## AshOrLey

Blue Ribbon said:


> So, in short, I just do whatever I want and try to avoid unpleasant situations. Does this answer your question?


Interesting  For me my Fi is always there, and acts as a filter for everything I do

Even if a value is threatened in only a tiny way, it won't make me any less hesitant to let it go for the moment since I always look at things from a domino effect perspective. Getting me to betray that value, is like pulling teeth

I also hugely prefer to avoid unpleasant situations. Practically always do, unless a value is targeted. When that happens, I do an interesting thing where I convert into robot mode. When I read in infp descriptions about the unusual hardness we can develop in those types of situations, I was super dumbfounded with how accurate it was.....


----------



## Eset

> Great analysis, thank you! It's curious that you typed me as LII, because I tried 5 Socionics tests and got LII four times and LSI once. On a forum they typed me as SLI but I'm still unsure since I got such clear results on tests.


Because just by reading the results it's clearly LII or EII (with LII>EII).
No magic required.

Btw just curious:
Which one is >?

LII-Ti:

* *





*Appearance*

The logical subtype is usually calm, serious and self-contained. Often quite categorical and uncompromising in his judgments, not leaving any room for appeals. When the topic of conversation does not interest him, he is silent and austere, looks at his partners with gravity. If someone behaves disdainfully, he can put them in their place. Able to clearly and laconically, without superfluous emotions, explain his thoughts. Does not like lengthy discussions and discourse. Spend lots of time thinking and reflecting: analyzing and comparing various phenomena, figures and facts. Makes an impression of a strong-willed person. His lips are often densely compressed, speech precise and abrupt, voice lacks in varying intonations. Balanced, even, correct, unemotional. However, his otherwise frozen facial expression sometimes reflects his internal emotions in unexpected and impulsive movements of muscles.

*Character*

He has well-developed analytic thinking abilities of a logical inclination and is well-versed in systems, schemes, classifications and structures. Identifies the main components and cuts off anything that is of secondary nature. Likes to generalize particulars and discrete facts. Distrustful of new ideas until he can check them for himself; thereupon, he can become their staunch supporter and proponent. Realistic about evaluating the prospects, potential, and opportunities of any project. Puts business above personal interests and relationships. In the interests of his work can ignore his convenience and comfort. Very appreciative of fairness and reasonable order. Usually he is polite, proper, and serious. Very straightforward in his behavior, lacks in flexibility and diplomacy in his relations. Fairly stable in his feelings and affections. Does not like uninvited guests and unexpected phone calls. Unlikely to take initiative with unfamiliar people. As a rule, has few friends, limiting his social circle to work colleagues and a few like-minded associates. Poorly versed in how other people relate to him and is thus quite restrained in communication. Hides his impressionability under the mask of austerity. Does not seek to win over the sympathies of others. Prefers to talk about topics that interest him, and ignores or omits anything extraneous. If the topic is of no interest to him, he tries to avoid the conversation to not waste his time. He doesn't like compliments, imposing and annoying advice, or too much attention directed at his person, but deep inside he is in need of a positive evaluation of his activities. Purposeful; persistently and stubbornly strives for implementation of the set objectives. Inclined to present himself with increased demands. Hard-working and meticulous when carrying out his work. Can make himself do a job that is uninteresting but required. Dislikes doing several things at once, especially in a hurry. This is a person of his word. Proponent of discipline and order backed up by administrative means rather than by conscience and sense of personal responsibility. He believes that if a person has made a choice, then he or she is fully accountable for this decision. Dislikes having to defend his interests, but if needed he can stand up for himself, showing stubbornness and uncompromising attitude. Poorly tolerates being ordered around. Coolly responds to any external strong-willed pressuring. To sharp criticisms may respond in kind; If necessary, can deliver a reproof. Himself resorts to coercion very rarely, only when other measures fail. Knows how to plan his activities so as to avoid unnecessary congestion. Prefers to lead a calm, measured style of life. Tries to watch his health as key to good performance. Can do with a minimum of things, does not seek comfort, and dislikes excess. Attentive to his close ones, but reluctantly takes care of domestic problems. He would rather devote most of his time to work and hobbies.




LII-Ne:

* *





*Appearance*

The intuitive subtype appears soft even a bit diffident in communication. In conversation, he is restrained, attentive, attempts to come into good favor of his partner by giving advice and impressing him or her with his knowledge and conclusions. In such cases, his serious demeanor and gaze soften, goodwill permeates his voice. Not always absolute and categorical in his statements, but obstinate and uncompromising in his actions. May keep silent and refrain from the discussion, but won't change his opinion. His usually imperceptible emotions become visible during moments of extreme nervous pressure within intonations of his voice and impulsive gestures. Gait is calm and synchronous. Pose appears a bit restrained, especially in the shoulders which may be stooped. His movements are somewhat unsure and dilatory. Gestures are stingy and constrained, occasionally unconsciously impulsive and poorly coordinated.

*Character*

Likes to analyze various phenomena and processes. Inclined towards anything that is new and unusual, especially if it falls into the sphere of his interests. Often has a rich imagination and tries to introduce elements of creativity into his work. Has a good feel for the prospects of new ideas and initiatives. Willingly develops and works out new ideas for practical application. Able to analyze specific topics in great depth, but also shows an interest in the adjacent fields. Stable in his work performance, but quickly grows tired of routine and is in need of fresh impressions and changes. Excitable in disputes; can inspire others with some idea. Becomes uncompromising in debates when his principles are concerned, but tries to develop in himself tolerance for other people's weaknesses and for differing points of view. Usually knows how to hear out his conversation partner and to encourage his initiative in useful direction. Evaluates abilities of others and finds them a proper application. May be a good speaker and lecturer capable of briefly and clearly conveying the material to his listeners. Reserved, amiable to an extent, polite, and even-tempered, but rarely becomes very close with anyone, for he easily tires of social interaction. If he is interested in a person, he is able to come into his or her good favor by establishing intellectual contact and intriguing with ideas and new suggestions. Quite private, does not like discussing his personal life and does not allow his feelings to take precedence over the interests of business or personal principles. Although in relation with others he is reserved and distrustful, he is inclined to reciprocate the feelings of another person and show attention to his or her problems. Seeks support in active, lively, and strong-spirited people, who know how to encourage and provide help in business matters. Needs an emotional, optimistically oriented partner who would know how to raise his vitality. But at the slightest infringement of his independence, he retreats into himself, stubbornly defending his principles up to a break up of relations. Allows himself to get directed only by those who can persuade gently and not too aggressively. Enemy of the administrative pressuring and control; considers it obstructive to the development of a person's potential. Convinced that the main thing in work is not sense of duty but interest in the project. Strives for independence. However, at the same time he is usually disciplined, punctual, and conscientious. Makes up his plans himself and follows them exactly. Usually does not run late to events but makes it in the allotted time. Sometimes he is too categorical in his judgments and intolerant of different points of view. He will not dramatically change his beliefs, conclusions, habits and orientations under the influence of new facts and circumstances. He reviews and changes his former views with much difficulty and sometimes exhibits senseless obstinacy. Due to high self-esteem and a developed sense of dignity, it can be difficult for him to admit to being wrong. All of this does not make him the easiest partner to deal with and creates plenty of interpersonal problems in his life. Internally, he may acutely experience his disappointments, but tries to avoid quarrels out of fear of losing control and losing respect of others. Skeptical and distrustful, but does not show this. Restrained in the expression of his feelings, but when he is in a good mood can liven up the conversation with his humor. Yielding and compliant in matters of everyday life. If he cannot completely avoid household chores and other mundane tasks, he will try to postpone them. Dislikes bureaucracy, having to petition various departments and to prepare documents. Shows inertness in such matters even if he sees that his project is suffering. Tries to rely on the help of others in such cases. Does not always take care of his health, but understands its importance. In treatment of illness lacks in consistency and follow-through. Tries to keep up with latest tastes and prevailing styles, to have a presentable appearance.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

AshOrLey said:


> Interesting  For me my Fi is always there, and acts as a filter for everything I do
> 
> Even if a value is threatened in only a tiny way, it won't make me any less hesitant to let it go for the moment since I always look at things from a domino effect perspective. Getting me to betray that value, is like pulling teeth
> 
> I also hugely prefer to avoid unpleasant situations. Practically always do, unless a value is targeted. When that happens, I do an interesting thing where I convert into robot mode. When I read in infp descriptions about the unusual hardness we can develop in those types of situations, I was super dumbfounded with how accurate it was.....


Yes to the domino effect. I almost always ask myself 'do you want to deal with the aftermath of this?' I guess that's a difference between ENTP and ENFP.


----------



## Kimchi

@narcissistic
While reading Ti-LII I was feeling uncomfortable because it was like the text was describing me lol.

Ne-LII also has some things that I have, but there are also parts where I am too different.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Because just by reading the results it's clearly LII or EII (with LII>EII).
> No magic required.
> 
> Btw just curious:
> Which one is >?
> 
> LII-Ti:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> The logical subtype is usually calm, serious and self-contained. Often quite categorical and uncompromising in his judgments, not leaving any room for appeals. When the topic of conversation does not interest him, he is silent and austere, looks at his partners with gravity. If someone behaves disdainfully, he can put them in their place. Able to clearly and laconically, without superfluous emotions, explain his thoughts. Does not like lengthy discussions and discourse. Spend lots of time thinking and reflecting: analyzing and comparing various phenomena, figures and facts. Makes an impression of a strong-willed person. His lips are often densely compressed, speech precise and abrupt, voice lacks in varying intonations. Balanced, even, correct, unemotional. However, his otherwise frozen facial expression sometimes reflects his internal emotions in unexpected and impulsive movements of muscles.
> 
> *Character*
> 
> He has well-developed analytic thinking abilities of a logical inclination and is well-versed in systems, schemes, classifications and structures. Identifies the main components and cuts off anything that is of secondary nature. Likes to generalize particulars and discrete facts. Distrustful of new ideas until he can check them for himself; thereupon, he can become their staunch supporter and proponent. Realistic about evaluating the prospects, potential, and opportunities of any project. Puts business above personal interests and relationships. In the interests of his work can ignore his convenience and comfort. Very appreciative of fairness and reasonable order. Usually he is polite, proper, and serious. Very straightforward in his behavior, lacks in flexibility and diplomacy in his relations. Fairly stable in his feelings and affections. Does not like uninvited guests and unexpected phone calls. Unlikely to take initiative with unfamiliar people. As a rule, has few friends, limiting his social circle to work colleagues and a few like-minded associates. Poorly versed in how other people relate to him and is thus quite restrained in communication. Hides his impressionability under the mask of austerity. Does not seek to win over the sympathies of others. Prefers to talk about topics that interest him, and ignores or omits anything extraneous. If the topic is of no interest to him, he tries to avoid the conversation to not waste his time. He doesn't like compliments, imposing and annoying advice, or too much attention directed at his person, but deep inside he is in need of a positive evaluation of his activities. Purposeful; persistently and stubbornly strives for implementation of the set objectives. Inclined to present himself with increased demands. Hard-working and meticulous when carrying out his work. Can make himself do a job that is uninteresting but required. Dislikes doing several things at once, especially in a hurry. This is a person of his word. Proponent of discipline and order backed up by administrative means rather than by conscience and sense of personal responsibility. He believes that if a person has made a choice, then he or she is fully accountable for this decision. Dislikes having to defend his interests, but if needed he can stand up for himself, showing stubbornness and uncompromising attitude. Poorly tolerates being ordered around. Coolly responds to any external strong-willed pressuring. To sharp criticisms may respond in kind; If necessary, can deliver a reproof. Himself resorts to coercion very rarely, only when other measures fail. Knows how to plan his activities so as to avoid unnecessary congestion. Prefers to lead a calm, measured style of life. Tries to watch his health as key to good performance. Can do with a minimum of things, does not seek comfort, and dislikes excess. Attentive to his close ones, but reluctantly takes care of domestic problems. He would rather devote most of his time to work and hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LII-Ne:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> The intuitive subtype appears soft even a bit diffident in communication. In conversation, he is restrained, attentive, attempts to come into good favor of his partner by giving advice and impressing him or her with his knowledge and conclusions. In such cases, his serious demeanor and gaze soften, goodwill permeates his voice. Not always absolute and categorical in his statements, but obstinate and uncompromising in his actions. May keep silent and refrain from the discussion, but won't change his opinion. His usually imperceptible emotions become visible during moments of extreme nervous pressure within intonations of his voice and impulsive gestures. Gait is calm and synchronous. Pose appears a bit restrained, especially in the shoulders which may be stooped. His movements are somewhat unsure and dilatory. Gestures are stingy and constrained, occasionally unconsciously impulsive and poorly coordinated.
> 
> *Character*
> 
> Likes to analyze various phenomena and processes. Inclined towards anything that is new and unusual, especially if it falls into the sphere of his interests. Often has a rich imagination and tries to introduce elements of creativity into his work. Has a good feel for the prospects of new ideas and initiatives. Willingly develops and works out new ideas for practical application. Able to analyze specific topics in great depth, but also shows an interest in the adjacent fields. Stable in his work performance, but quickly grows tired of routine and is in need of fresh impressions and changes. Excitable in disputes; can inspire others with some idea. Becomes uncompromising in debates when his principles are concerned, but tries to develop in himself tolerance for other people's weaknesses and for differing points of view. Usually knows how to hear out his conversation partner and to encourage his initiative in useful direction. Evaluates abilities of others and finds them a proper application. May be a good speaker and lecturer capable of briefly and clearly conveying the material to his listeners. Reserved, amiable to an extent, polite, and even-tempered, but rarely becomes very close with anyone, for he easily tires of social interaction. If he is interested in a person, he is able to come into his or her good favor by establishing intellectual contact and intriguing with ideas and new suggestions. Quite private, does not like discussing his personal life and does not allow his feelings to take precedence over the interests of business or personal principles. Although in relation with others he is reserved and distrustful, he is inclined to reciprocate the feelings of another person and show attention to his or her problems. Seeks support in active, lively, and strong-spirited people, who know how to encourage and provide help in business matters. Needs an emotional, optimistically oriented partner who would know how to raise his vitality. But at the slightest infringement of his independence, he retreats into himself, stubbornly defending his principles up to a break up of relations. Allows himself to get directed only by those who can persuade gently and not too aggressively. Enemy of the administrative pressuring and control; considers it obstructive to the development of a person's potential. Convinced that the main thing in work is not sense of duty but interest in the project. Strives for independence. However, at the same time he is usually disciplined, punctual, and conscientious. Makes up his plans himself and follows them exactly. Usually does not run late to events but makes it in the allotted time. Sometimes he is too categorical in his judgments and intolerant of different points of view. He will not dramatically change his beliefs, conclusions, habits and orientations under the influence of new facts and circumstances. He reviews and changes his former views with much difficulty and sometimes exhibits senseless obstinacy. Due to high self-esteem and a developed sense of dignity, it can be difficult for him to admit to being wrong. All of this does not make him the easiest partner to deal with and creates plenty of interpersonal problems in his life. Internally, he may acutely experience his disappointments, but tries to avoid quarrels out of fear of losing control and losing respect of others. Skeptical and distrustful, but does not show this. Restrained in the expression of his feelings, but when he is in a good mood can liven up the conversation with his humor. Yielding and compliant in matters of everyday life. If he cannot completely avoid household chores and other mundane tasks, he will try to postpone them. Dislikes bureaucracy, having to petition various departments and to prepare documents. Shows inertness in such matters even if he sees that his project is suffering. Tries to rely on the help of others in such cases. Does not always take care of his health, but understands its importance. In treatment of illness lacks in consistency and follow-through. Tries to keep up with latest tastes and prevailing styles, to have a presentable appearance.


Which one for you?


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Which one for you?


I am LII-Ti.


----------



## Eset

Dothraki said:


> @narcissistic
> While reading Ti-LII I was feeling uncomfortable because it was like the text was describing me lol.
> 
> Ne-LII also has some things that I have, but there are also parts where I am too different.


Ok,
what about EII-Fi vs LII-Ti:

EII-Fi:

* *





*Appearance*

The ethical subtype appears polite, restrained, and impassive. Usually keeps some distance in communication, at times seems cold, firm, and unemotional. In the process of dialogue, however, this impression gradually dissipates as he begins to sympathize and shows his desire to help and assist. Serious, calm, and well-wishing person. Quite insightful but reserved and rarely shares his observations. Fastidious and tactful. Doesn't know how to joke, feels afraid of saying something in excess. During arguments prefers to leave silently without resorting to diplomacy. Very hardworking, meticulous, patient, and diligent. Intolerant of violence and injustice. Consistent and firm in his principles. Able to create comfort, decorates his home with hand-made items. Knows how to work with his hands. Pays attention to his health and appearance; in appearance is usually neat and prim. Rarely smiles. His gaze seems guarded. Dresses modestly but with taste, in presence of sufficient funds even in exquisite manner. His movements are smooth, yet constrained. His gait is quick and light, somewhat restrained, at times pattering. Sits straight and seldom gesticulates in conversation.

*Character*

This individual is very interested in relations between people. Values understanding, tolerance, capacity for compromise for the sake of harmony in relations. Attempts to be helpful, responsive, and attentive towards everyone. Accepts people as they are; forgives their weaknesses and does not seek to change them by force. Tries to adhere to the principles of fairness and compassion. Predisposes others towards trust. Can patiently listen out his conversation partner. Relates with understanding to manifestations of turbulent emotions in others; tries to calm the person down, give some useful advice. If this does not help, knows how to wait patiently until the person calms down on his or her own. Does not need verbal confirmation of feelings himself - he understands everything without words. Stable and persistent in his sympathies and affections. Cherishes soulful harmony, his own and that of others. If his partner does not fully satisfy him, he departs without much commotion and sorting out the relationship.

Achieves the goal he set before himself adamantly, sequentially and persistently, overcoming many difficulties in the process. While defending his interests he demonstrates principality and stubbornness. In extreme situations, acts logically and calmly, focusing his attention on the main aspects. Dislikes hurry and haste. Knows how to properly distribute events and work in time and manages to finish everything by the deadlines. Feels annoyed when having one unfinished job he is assigned another. Tries to prepare in advance to not disappoint others. Does not want to burden others with himself. Likes thoroughness and solidity in everything. Getting bogged down by details can over-exhaust himself. Operative and conscientious. Invests his soul into any job, performs it beautifully and skillfully.

Shows little interest in anything that does not concern him and his interests. Has developed sense of skepticism, due to which there is certain inertness in his behavior. By nature he is cautious and distrusting; shares his experiences only with people who are close to him. Self-controlled in behavior, laconic, and unimposing in providing advice. Tries to objectively understand any argument and explain to each contestant where he or she is wrong. Laments his failures in solitude. Finds it difficult to tolerate conflict and misunderstandings. Restrained in showing his emotions, shows them only in a close circle of friends. Modest and bashful; rarely voices negative comments regarding others, instead waits for the person to feel his own fault.

Observant of the aesthetics of appearance and interior, tries to instill aesthetic taste in others. Intolerant of slovenliness. Dislikes discomfort and poor taste; eagerly listens to the advice of others on such subjects. Poorly assesses the quality of his own work and time expended on it. Responsible; disapproves of lack of punctuality and conscientiousness in others. Often finds his calling working as a psychologist or physician, or taking up social work of humanitarian nature.


----------



## Kimchi

I am really different than Fi-EII. The order, from most to least likely is Ti-LII>Ne-LII>>>>>>Fi-EII.


----------



## Eset

Ok LII-Ti vs SLI-Te/Si then:
(were getting to the bottom of this)

SLI-Te:

* *





*Appearance*

The logical subtype is impatient and active, loves frequent changes and new impressions. Industrious, hardworking, and very caring. His behavior is unpredictable and characterized by unexpected transitions from aloof contemplation to expedient activity. He keeps at a certain distance from people, closed off, at times overly direct and inconsiderate in conversation. Very independent and proud, acts as he wishes. In conversation he is often waspish and ironic, but becomes amiable and concerned if he feels sympathy and respect for his conversation partner. Noticing that he has offended someone, regrets it and softens in communication, tries to turn everything into a joke, or may even apologize or try to calm the person down. Behind his external inaccessibility he is quite impressionable and vulnerable. Dislikes lack of comfort in all of its manifestations; thus strives to repair, adjust, and adapt everything for greatest convenience. Reliable and punctual, demanding of himself and of others. Holds himself with cold dignity, but sometimes can be emotional. His gestures are impulsive, confident, resolute. His gait is quick and measured.

*Character*

A creative person , with practical orientation . Technological, rational and astute in business. Does not make a template and primitivism in ways of working . Looking for new ways to improve labor. Skeptical and distrustful of new ideas , set up a quick , concrete results . Can not be reconciled with the old approaches and risks to test innovative solutions in practice.

After verifying the effectiveness of new methods , develops and perfects them , showing ingenuity and perseverance. Knows how to make the most of all the ideas . Hardworking and energetic, but can not stand the waste of time and effort. He likes to work as hard , fast and efficiently, with high productivity . Very appreciate comfort and good working conditions .

This is an individualist who finds it difficult to impose anything . Prefers to solve their problems on their own, means at its disposal. He does not like to ask for help or lend anything. Prefers to have at its disposal all the necessary to ensure that no one could depend on . All right for the business acquires in advance. Tries to have all the equipment for the management of labor and full leisure.

Equipment and tools for their work contains in perfect order , to save time in work when they are needed. Very upset if you forget to put something in place and then have to search long . He does not like paperwork and finding opportunities to reduce it to a minimum. All documentation contains in order to avoid further wasting of time.

Usually reaches excellence in their field, but a few diffident , prone to doubt and fluctuations. In need of moral and material incentives . Do not demonstrative , but is very sensitive to the assessment of their abilities and offended if he made did not notice and do not praised . However, do not like undeserved compliment . Respects capable and talented people , possibly trying to create conditions for the development of their abilities.

The contrast in their behavior : that is relaxed and quietly contemplative , the active and mobile. It can not be long in one place or to engage in the same business . Impatient and does not like to develop a long one and the same subject. Sam is usually silent and reticent . Good distributes its activities : if you have time , do not rush things , but he felt it was time to act , it becomes very mobile , driving themselves and others. Usually fit in time , despite the fact that it is often distracted by other activities . Very rastoropen in household and economic issues. Willingly engaged in physical labor , repair things , facilities and equipment. Much can do with their hands .

Strives to be knowledgeable in various fields of knowledge. Very curious , reads a lot . He has wide interests , easily trained new . This is a good lecturer , as can simply and effectively explain complex things . Does not tolerate criticism and suggestions on issues that considers itself competent. In conversation convinces logic and facts. Its hard to convince the dispute. The fact that he considers true to persistent obstinacy : not a compromise , even in the most critical situations . Proving his innocence , hot, sometimes impulsive and short-tempered .

Very secretive and suspicious , does not like being the center of attention. He finds it difficult to fit into the unfamiliar society. Reluctant to contact with strangers , prefers to communicate with like-minded people . Do not accept familiarity can look or a gesture to put a man on the spot . Heightened sense of malevolence , affectedness and falsehood . Can not bring himself to talk to the right , but not him pretty people. After breaking up with someone is not going to put up first , even if he realized he was wrong .

If you do not understand it , withdraws into himself , becomes cold , harsh, forbidding . Do not know how to eliminate tension in communication, prefers to leave or dissociate itself from the interlocutor wall of silence . Responsive only to the kindness and sincerity. Can not stand hypocrisy. The very honest in relationships, conscientious , punctual and mandatory . On it you can always rely on: reliable in friendship , love and in business. Readily come to the aid of the first call , sympathizes 's grief . However, it can always turn away from a man who has lost his trust and respect.

Tired of the monotony and routine, willingly traveling , socializing with his calm nature . New occupations and hobbies raise its vitality and help to overcome apathy . He loves sports , the excitement in the competition . Not averse to experience the thrill , but without the risk of injury . Carefully and gently applies to all living things : people, nature , animals and even insects. Do not play any of his or someone else's life . Rejects violence and he is not able to exert pressure on the other . It is extremely difficult to hit anyone. But he is very independent. Therefore it is not always considered the interests of others, if they do not coincide with his own. When someone tries to limit his freedom , can not even go to the rupture of relations .

Hard to tolerate physical and mental discomfort and tries to do everything possible to remedy it . For the same reason, avoid bad habits. Closely monitor their health and the external form . He appreciates all over the beauty and harmony , although the internal balance is given to him to work. Very impressionable , inclined to become depressed , even on a minor issue. Fatalist at heart , believe in the inevitability , not trying to forcibly change the course of events. He often lacks determination.

Suspicious and proud. Afraid to show emotion or seem irrelevant intrusive hide their problems from outsiders , preferring to live them alone. He finds it difficult to express their feelings in words, and he does not like to show them off in front of strangers . She tries to talk about love in a joking manner , at the risk of being misunderstood . Not sentimental manifestation of tenderness given to him with difficulty. Proves his love affairs , not words . Very attentive, caring and dedicated. If misunderstandings happen , does not like to make excuses. Feels internally lonely , if there are no sensitive, tactful person, capable to understand everything without words and encouragement in times of pessimism and melancholy.

This personality type is rare , and we noticed that the reason he gives the greatest number of errors when typing is not only ours, but also from foreign experts . Most often, this type of person is confused when tested with the type of leader (due to secrecy and distrust of the latter, falsely taken as introversion ) , and criticism , which often overestimate their practicality and considers himself a realist because of an analytical mind and a well-developed business logic ), and also other types.

We have developed a theory of types of accents , which describes the visual and characterological manifestations of the relative gain of any of the 12 signs of the type and within each type of personality - or rather, the subtype will help avoid many errors in testing.




SLI-Si:

* *





*Appearance*

The sensory subtype is undemonstrative, discreet, and considerate, but also obstinate and uncompromising in defending his opinions and interests. He supports his position rationally, with factual information, rather than with thought-up or assumed accounts. Diligent, laborious, patient and persistent in his work and studies. If some project captures his interest, he will tirelessly try to improve his results, both intellectual and material. At times he needs a change of occupation, but he tries to bring previous work to completion. From time to time he becomes contemplative, withdraws into himself, distances from his social circle in order to submerge into his own issues.

Somewhat stiff in dialogue, may be laconic, but tries to be good-natured if he feels tensions arise in interaction. Prefers items that are original and of good quality yet simple and unpretentious. Pays attention to his health, appearance, and figure, tries to dress tastefully. Aesthete, enjoys handcrafted items. His movements and gestured tend to be gracefully lazy, fluid, and at the same time confident and precise. His gait is a little lax, elastic. He dislikes hurrying, but at the same time he is not slow. Seems somewhat proud and haughty.

*Character*

Original person with a strong personality , but because of modesty and indecision often remains in the shadows. Combines a sober realism and practicality with a propensity for self-development. Quite mobile, cherishes interior comfort and freedom of action. If you find your calling , can long pursue the case. Over time it reaches a high skill , as is never satisfied and constantly made ??it develops , giving the best form of content . Curious , incidentally interested in other ways to show their abilities , try yourself in different directions. However badly sees prospects in future cases , because of what may miss an important opportunity . Often sad about the lost opportunities .

Uncompromising in matters of principle for him , does not like to give in once conquered positions , but can be considered as the rules and regulations of their environment . Has a tendency to secure life and it encourages him to work. He does not like abstract conversations , prefers action. Loves best hand creative work , whether it's playing a musical instrument , knitting , embroidery and making handicrafts .

Hard to tolerate routine, monotony and boredom. Falls into a depression , if you have long engaged in the same business . Can not engage in long-term paper or purely intellectual work . Needs a specific , practical activities , outdoor activity , and frequent change of impressions. For useless work will not be taken , but if you passionate about business, develops a great performance. Prefers to prepare for cases in advance, thinking through the details of the operation , then to work smoothly, clearly and quickly. In receive close and conscientious . Does everything accurately. She knows her worth and is proud of his work .

Skillfully solves everyday problems . Sometimes distracted by other activities and creates a home or work artistic mess , but then mobilized and quickly restore order . He does not like to obey someone's will or graphics. May delay the decision-making needs support and inspiration. If the choice is made, despite the apparent inertia and relaxation , shows an enviable perseverance . In the process of the work no one is committed . Its results are always a surprise to others.

Kept in communication and display of emotions . With skepticism refers to violent emotions , but very sensitive to compliments . Sometimes it seems unapproachable and official , though trying to create an atmosphere of simplicity and ease. Internally, emotional and vulnerable, but manages to escape from conflict , showing good judgment and diplomacy . Critical and sarcastic , but he tries to spare the feelings of others , so the drawbacks usually speaks only at the appropriate time and inoffensive manner. Not interested in the personal lives of others, and tells about his reluctance. Faithful in a relationship and always keeps his promises .

Has a sense of humor with a touch of irony. Eye for every detail . Very impressionable . Intolerant of rudeness and boorishness , bad taste and vulgarity. He does not like pathos, demonstrative appeals, as well as arrogance and conceit . He suffers from mood swings that affect its performance . An effort to do not like it. If the environmental violate its interior comfort or limit the independence , can flare up , what then is very sorry . In other cases, trying to be aware and loyal.

This is a man with a keen sensitivity : poor response to stuffy , unpleasant odors, uncomfortable clothes and shoes, the unsightly appearance of people or food. Does not tolerate drunkenness , dirt, bad manners . Hard to perceive the slightest discomfort , both external and internal. Afraid of disease, old age , so watching them . Care about their health and is very concerned about loved ones.

A person who loves comfort, warmth , nature , traveling , and then willingly shared with loved ones or cute to him and his men look and feel of the world. Appreciates in clothing and in the interior of the room uniqueness and originality , does not like standards , gives great attention to quality . Tries elegantly and tastefully dressed. Kept confident, with a quiet dignity.

He is inclined to hold as it is convenient to him , though , and tries to take the interests of others. Sometimes it is interesting to examine ourselves in difficult situations , overcome difficulties , which contributes to its self-affirmation. However, do not like too much risk and recklessness in actions. He impressed bold , sincere , friendly and open people , encouraging, success and lifting his spirits . Unpredictable by nature and independent partner gives him a sense of curiosity and a desire to restrain him.


----------



## bremen

I did a socionic test because I was curious too and got LSI-Ti, it fits perfectly ^


----------



## Eset

> I did a socionic test because I was curious too and got LSI-Ti, it fits perfectly


You mean: LSI-Te.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> You mean: LSI-Te.


Is it? I used this page Link and it names the first one LSI-Ti and the second one LSI-Se.


----------



## Kimchi

narcissistic said:


> Ok LII-Ti vs SLI-Te/Si then:
> (were getting to the bottom of this)
> 
> SLI-Te:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> The logical subtype is impatient and active, loves frequent changes and new impressions. Industrious, hardworking, and very caring. His behavior is unpredictable and characterized by unexpected transitions from aloof contemplation to expedient activity. He keeps at a certain distance from people, closed off, at times overly direct and inconsiderate in conversation. Very independent and proud, acts as he wishes. In conversation he is often waspish and ironic, but becomes amiable and concerned if he feels sympathy and respect for his conversation partner. Noticing that he has offended someone, regrets it and softens in communication, tries to turn everything into a joke, or may even apologize or try to calm the person down. Behind his external inaccessibility he is quite impressionable and vulnerable. Dislikes lack of comfort in all of its manifestations; thus strives to repair, adjust, and adapt everything for greatest convenience. Reliable and punctual, demanding of himself and of others. Holds himself with cold dignity, but sometimes can be emotional. His gestures are impulsive, confident, resolute. His gait is quick and measured.
> 
> *Character*
> 
> A creative person , with practical orientation . Technological, rational and astute in business. Does not make a template and primitivism in ways of working . Looking for new ways to improve labor. Skeptical and distrustful of new ideas , set up a quick , concrete results . Can not be reconciled with the old approaches and risks to test innovative solutions in practice.
> 
> After verifying the effectiveness of new methods , develops and perfects them , showing ingenuity and perseverance. Knows how to make the most of all the ideas . Hardworking and energetic, but can not stand the waste of time and effort. He likes to work as hard , fast and efficiently, with high productivity . Very appreciate comfort and good working conditions .
> 
> This is an individualist who finds it difficult to impose anything . Prefers to solve their problems on their own, means at its disposal. He does not like to ask for help or lend anything. Prefers to have at its disposal all the necessary to ensure that no one could depend on . All right for the business acquires in advance. Tries to have all the equipment for the management of labor and full leisure.
> 
> Equipment and tools for their work contains in perfect order , to save time in work when they are needed. Very upset if you forget to put something in place and then have to search long . He does not like paperwork and finding opportunities to reduce it to a minimum. All documentation contains in order to avoid further wasting of time.
> 
> Usually reaches excellence in their field, but a few diffident , prone to doubt and fluctuations. In need of moral and material incentives . Do not demonstrative , but is very sensitive to the assessment of their abilities and offended if he made did not notice and do not praised . However, do not like undeserved compliment . Respects capable and talented people , possibly trying to create conditions for the development of their abilities.
> 
> The contrast in their behavior : that is relaxed and quietly contemplative , the active and mobile. It can not be long in one place or to engage in the same business . Impatient and does not like to develop a long one and the same subject. Sam is usually silent and reticent . Good distributes its activities : if you have time , do not rush things , but he felt it was time to act , it becomes very mobile , driving themselves and others. Usually fit in time , despite the fact that it is often distracted by other activities . Very rastoropen in household and economic issues. Willingly engaged in physical labor , repair things , facilities and equipment. Much can do with their hands .
> 
> Strives to be knowledgeable in various fields of knowledge. Very curious , reads a lot . He has wide interests , easily trained new . This is a good lecturer , as can simply and effectively explain complex things . Does not tolerate criticism and suggestions on issues that considers itself competent. In conversation convinces logic and facts. Its hard to convince the dispute. The fact that he considers true to persistent obstinacy : not a compromise , even in the most critical situations . Proving his innocence , hot, sometimes impulsive and short-tempered .
> 
> Very secretive and suspicious , does not like being the center of attention. He finds it difficult to fit into the unfamiliar society. Reluctant to contact with strangers , prefers to communicate with like-minded people . Do not accept familiarity can look or a gesture to put a man on the spot . Heightened sense of malevolence , affectedness and falsehood . Can not bring himself to talk to the right , but not him pretty people. After breaking up with someone is not going to put up first , even if he realized he was wrong .
> 
> If you do not understand it , withdraws into himself , becomes cold , harsh, forbidding . Do not know how to eliminate tension in communication, prefers to leave or dissociate itself from the interlocutor wall of silence . Responsive only to the kindness and sincerity. Can not stand hypocrisy. The very honest in relationships, conscientious , punctual and mandatory . On it you can always rely on: reliable in friendship , love and in business. Readily come to the aid of the first call , sympathizes 's grief . However, it can always turn away from a man who has lost his trust and respect.
> 
> Tired of the monotony and routine, willingly traveling , socializing with his calm nature . New occupations and hobbies raise its vitality and help to overcome apathy . He loves sports , the excitement in the competition . Not averse to experience the thrill , but without the risk of injury . Carefully and gently applies to all living things : people, nature , animals and even insects. Do not play any of his or someone else's life . Rejects violence and he is not able to exert pressure on the other . It is extremely difficult to hit anyone. But he is very independent. Therefore it is not always considered the interests of others, if they do not coincide with his own. When someone tries to limit his freedom , can not even go to the rupture of relations .
> 
> Hard to tolerate physical and mental discomfort and tries to do everything possible to remedy it . For the same reason, avoid bad habits. Closely monitor their health and the external form . He appreciates all over the beauty and harmony , although the internal balance is given to him to work. Very impressionable , inclined to become depressed , even on a minor issue. Fatalist at heart , believe in the inevitability , not trying to forcibly change the course of events. He often lacks determination.
> 
> Suspicious and proud. Afraid to show emotion or seem irrelevant intrusive hide their problems from outsiders , preferring to live them alone. He finds it difficult to express their feelings in words, and he does not like to show them off in front of strangers . She tries to talk about love in a joking manner , at the risk of being misunderstood . Not sentimental manifestation of tenderness given to him with difficulty. Proves his love affairs , not words . Very attentive, caring and dedicated. If misunderstandings happen , does not like to make excuses. Feels internally lonely , if there are no sensitive, tactful person, capable to understand everything without words and encouragement in times of pessimism and melancholy.
> 
> This personality type is rare , and we noticed that the reason he gives the greatest number of errors when typing is not only ours, but also from foreign experts . Most often, this type of person is confused when tested with the type of leader (due to secrecy and distrust of the latter, falsely taken as introversion ) , and criticism , which often overestimate their practicality and considers himself a realist because of an analytical mind and a well-developed business logic ), and also other types.
> 
> We have developed a theory of types of accents , which describes the visual and characterological manifestations of the relative gain of any of the 12 signs of the type and within each type of personality - or rather, the subtype will help avoid many errors in testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI-Si:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> The sensory subtype is undemonstrative, discreet, and considerate, but also obstinate and uncompromising in defending his opinions and interests. He supports his position rationally, with factual information, rather than with thought-up or assumed accounts. Diligent, laborious, patient and persistent in his work and studies. If some project captures his interest, he will tirelessly try to improve his results, both intellectual and material. At times he needs a change of occupation, but he tries to bring previous work to completion. From time to time he becomes contemplative, withdraws into himself, distances from his social circle in order to submerge into his own issues.
> 
> Somewhat stiff in dialogue, may be laconic, but tries to be good-natured if he feels tensions arise in interaction. Prefers items that are original and of good quality yet simple and unpretentious. Pays attention to his health, appearance, and figure, tries to dress tastefully. Aesthete, enjoys handcrafted items. His movements and gestured tend to be gracefully lazy, fluid, and at the same time confident and precise. His gait is a little lax, elastic. He dislikes hurrying, but at the same time he is not slow. Seems somewhat proud and haughty.
> 
> *Character*
> 
> Original person with a strong personality , but because of modesty and indecision often remains in the shadows. Combines a sober realism and practicality with a propensity for self-development. Quite mobile, cherishes interior comfort and freedom of action. If you find your calling , can long pursue the case. Over time it reaches a high skill , as is never satisfied and constantly made ??it develops , giving the best form of content . Curious , incidentally interested in other ways to show their abilities , try yourself in different directions. However badly sees prospects in future cases , because of what may miss an important opportunity . Often sad about the lost opportunities .
> 
> Uncompromising in matters of principle for him , does not like to give in once conquered positions , but can be considered as the rules and regulations of their environment . Has a tendency to secure life and it encourages him to work. He does not like abstract conversations , prefers action. Loves best hand creative work , whether it's playing a musical instrument , knitting , embroidery and making handicrafts .
> 
> Hard to tolerate routine, monotony and boredom. Falls into a depression , if you have long engaged in the same business . Can not engage in long-term paper or purely intellectual work . Needs a specific , practical activities , outdoor activity , and frequent change of impressions. For useless work will not be taken , but if you passionate about business, develops a great performance. Prefers to prepare for cases in advance, thinking through the details of the operation , then to work smoothly, clearly and quickly. In receive close and conscientious . Does everything accurately. She knows her worth and is proud of his work .
> 
> Skillfully solves everyday problems . Sometimes distracted by other activities and creates a home or work artistic mess , but then mobilized and quickly restore order . He does not like to obey someone's will or graphics. May delay the decision-making needs support and inspiration. If the choice is made, despite the apparent inertia and relaxation , shows an enviable perseverance . In the process of the work no one is committed . Its results are always a surprise to others.
> 
> Kept in communication and display of emotions . With skepticism refers to violent emotions , but very sensitive to compliments . Sometimes it seems unapproachable and official , though trying to create an atmosphere of simplicity and ease. Internally, emotional and vulnerable, but manages to escape from conflict , showing good judgment and diplomacy . Critical and sarcastic , but he tries to spare the feelings of others , so the drawbacks usually speaks only at the appropriate time and inoffensive manner. Not interested in the personal lives of others, and tells about his reluctance. Faithful in a relationship and always keeps his promises .
> 
> Has a sense of humor with a touch of irony. Eye for every detail . Very impressionable . Intolerant of rudeness and boorishness , bad taste and vulgarity. He does not like pathos, demonstrative appeals, as well as arrogance and conceit . He suffers from mood swings that affect its performance . An effort to do not like it. If the environmental violate its interior comfort or limit the independence , can flare up , what then is very sorry . In other cases, trying to be aware and loyal.
> 
> This is a man with a keen sensitivity : poor response to stuffy , unpleasant odors, uncomfortable clothes and shoes, the unsightly appearance of people or food. Does not tolerate drunkenness , dirt, bad manners . Hard to perceive the slightest discomfort , both external and internal. Afraid of disease, old age , so watching them . Care about their health and is very concerned about loved ones.
> 
> A person who loves comfort, warmth , nature , traveling , and then willingly shared with loved ones or cute to him and his men look and feel of the world. Appreciates in clothing and in the interior of the room uniqueness and originality , does not like standards , gives great attention to quality . Tries elegantly and tastefully dressed. Kept confident, with a quiet dignity.
> 
> He is inclined to hold as it is convenient to him , though , and tries to take the interests of others. Sometimes it is interesting to examine ourselves in difficult situations , overcome difficulties , which contributes to its self-affirmation. However, do not like too much risk and recklessness in actions. He impressed bold , sincere , friendly and open people , encouraging, success and lifting his spirits . Unpredictable by nature and independent partner gives him a sense of curiosity and a desire to restrain him.


I can't relate to this.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Is it? I used this page Link and it names the first one LSI-Ti and the second one LSI-Se.


Oh shit sorry,
I got mixed up between LSI and SLI lol.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Oh shit sorry,
> I got mixed up between LSI and SLI lol.


Lol git gud


----------



## Eset

Dothraki said:


> I can't relate to this.


LII-Ti vs LSI-Ti:
This should be the final nail in the coffin,
if you don't relate to this then you are for sure LII-Ti, which supports the idea of you being INTx.
If you relate to LSI-Ti more then that supports the idea of you being ISTJ.

LSI-Ti:

* *





*Appearance*

The logical subtype is self-assured, calm, restrained, correct and impenetrable. At times he may seem arrogant. Sufficiently kind, imperturbable, and unemotional. Very polite and attentive to details in conversation, likes to specify and clarify everything, but sometimes becomes too focused on details that are nonessential to others. Unhurried, perhaps even slow. Likes receiving exhaustively comprehensive and thorough information to his inquiries. Dislikes ambiguity. Internally, he is quite collected. Never loses his spirit and sense of perseverance. Tries to encourage those who are in need of support. Has a direct, motionless gaze that seems to look right through and not at his conversation partner. His movements are measured but constrained; there is a tendency to shuffle his feet against the floor when walking. When he turns, he does so with his entire body such that it sometimes seems like his neck is fixed to his shoulders; doesn't like to turn his head.

*Character*

A sober realist who knows how to find a way out of difficult situations. Stoic: overcomes difficulties without complaining. Dislikes running too much ahead and is able to patiently wait for the outcome. It is difficult to convince him to change his stances. He is uncompromising in matters that he considers to be important. Prefers to prepare for everything in advance since he doesn't like improvising; feels uncomfortable with change and instability. Somewhat contradictory and given to internal doubts, but ultimately does not let his internal vacillations undermine his main orientations. Knows how to consistently and persistently overcome all obstacles. Prefers to implement his knowledge into practice. Tries to stabilize any situation. Bravely endures through misfortunes and adversity while not losing his heart and spirit.

Lacks sufficient flexibility in dealing with people and is poor at taking their individual abilities into account. Does not trust those who are light-headed and light-hearted because he is not sure of whether their feelings are trustworthy. Tolerant of defects of those who are close to him; serves as a reliable support for them. Quickly grows tired of interacting with people; quite tolerant of solitude. Restrained and unobtrusive. The objective matters for him are more important than personal relationships and feelings. Usually a private person who does not readily share his experiences with outsiders. Doesn't demonstrate what he is feeling: hunger, fear, pain, etc. Tries not to burden others with himself; relies on the help of close people only in extreme cases.

He loves precision and concreteness in everything. Consistent and thorough in his activities and decisions. Careful and thorough in carrying out his tasks. Intolerant of slackness and irresponsibility from others. Follows through his assignments to their completion. Trusts only in official sources of information. A good researcher of narrow issues. Delves into all the details without dismissing and losing sight of anything minor. Accurately maintains records, likes to clarify facts, readily informs those who turn to him for advice about any regulations, about which he is usually informed. In an administrative position, he can establish a clear work regimen, discipline, and order. As a manger, he most often adheres to a chain of command. Very operative and conscientious, possesses a sense of duty. Demanding of himself and others. Tries to be even and reasonable, not go to extremes or fall into illusions.

Modest and unpretentious in his household. Tends to be conservative in his views and habits. If he finds his work interesting and inspirational, may give it his preference while neglecting his personal needs, may see the main purpose of his life in his work. Attentive and friendly companion who knows how to patiently listen and give useful advice.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Lol git gud


----------



## Kimchi

Ti-LII


----------



## Jakuri

@ColdNobility did you check out SLI by any chance? You might find yourself relating to it a lot too. I would also check out quadras. LSI is Beta while SLI is Delta.


----------



## Eset

Right boiiyo.

I can conclude you to being INTP and LII-Ti.
Just wear it around for now and see if people notice it,
i.e. people think your posts match up with your type.


----------



## Kimchi

narcissistic said:


> Right boiiyo.
> 
> I can conclude you to being INTP and LII-Ti.
> Just wear it around for now and see if people notice it,
> i.e. people think your posts match up with your type.


Thanks a lot, you gave me tons of informations! I'll put INTP as type and change avatar, let's see if they kick me out of the INTP subforum lol.


----------



## Eset

Dothraki said:


> Thanks a lot, you gave me tons of informations! I'll put INTP as type and change avatar, let's see if they kick me out of the INTP subforum lol.


You might want to also change SLI -> LII too,
might be weird if you were SLI INTP.


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Do you agree that the description of Fi is incorrect?


I don't know.



> It's like, for me if I feel something, I know what I'm feeling. I know what all my feelings are and I can tell exactly what it is. I can sometimes even tell which part of my body the feeling is coming from (This could be completely irrelevant). If I feel happy, I can ask myself why I'm happy and then continue to do that happy thing. Just like that, if I feel upset, guilty, angry, etc. I can ask myself what's making me feel that way and I can stop doing whatever it is that makes me feel bad or avoid the situation. I take my feelings very seriously and can get defensive when I'm told that my feelings don't matter. 'What about me? Does no one care how I feel?'


I can generally tell the reasons behind my emotional state, and often, I do not avoid a situation just because it makes me feel bad, nor I get defensive about my feelings. As far as I remember, only once I had made a decision purely based on my feelings because I had to. 



> I had an INFP tell me that they react in ways that others don't understand. I completely agree with this. People can often not understand the way I react because I'm reacting to my feelings and not to the situation at hand (like how Fe and Te does.)


I relate to this, I was kind of reactive as a kid, but now I simply ignore people who annoy me. I do feel offended when people do not consider my point of view for silly reasons. Like, it happened a couple of days ago, my sister wouldn't agree that my new phone is better than her's in terms of overall specs, just because her phone is more expensive and has a bigger screen. When I tried explaining her the differences, she refused to listen and called me a condescending prick. This might sound silly, but I was deeply offended. (I don't use an iphone btw)



> I'm not ashamed of my feelings and am not afraid to broadcast them if I have to.


For me that's embarrassing af.



> I just do whatever I want and try to avoid unpleasant situations


I don't completely avoid unpleasant situations.



> Does this answer your question?


Very much.


----------



## Eset

What,
are we deciding if Siri is INTP or INFP?


----------



## bremen

Jakuri said:


> @ColdNobility did you check out SLI by any chance? You might find yourself relating to it a lot too. I would also check out quadras. LSI is Beta while SLI is Delta.


Thanks for the response,
I can relate a lot to the SLI descriptions, but I still feel like LSI-Ti was much more accurate.


----------



## bremen

You're an Enfj, even Morgan Freeman thinks so.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Do you feel curious about what is happening and want to figure out how or why it is happening? Do you often try to figure out exactly what caused an event/behavior and fix any problem? Do you feel the urge to push boundaries just to observe what will happen? Do you enjoy patiently building up useful knowledge and skills? Do you feel it necessary to observe/analyze from an impersonal distance in order to maintain impartiality (and feel frustrated when others do not do the same)?


Yes.



> Are you easily annoyed by inaccuracies or falsehoods or “irrelevant” information?


Sometimes



> Is it very important to you to “stay true to yourself” no matter what is going on?


Idk dafaq that is.



> Do you tend to focus in on any conflict or potential for conflict?


Yes.



> Do you pay close attention to whether individuals are treated fairly (as opposed to impersonally/interchangeably)?


Not much.



> Do you need a certain degree of privacy and intensely dislike situations that even slightly infringe upon your/others’ personal space or boundaries, and then feel a very strong urge to speak up or protest?


I do need a certain degree of privacy, but situations that slightly infringe upon mine/others’ personal space or boundaries aren't much of a problem.


----------



## Eset

*Siri:*

You may just be an,....

INTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> You're an Enfj, even Morgan Freeman thinks so.


The more we talk, the more I'm convinced you're an Fi dom that's projecting. INFP for you but that's okay. I like INFPs. I think they're cute.


----------



## Eset

> I like INFPs. I think they're cute.


Ew...

I MUST CONVERT ALL INFPS --> INTPS!!!!


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> The more we talk, the more I'm convinced you're an Fi dom that's projecting. INFP for you but that's okay. I like INFPs. I think they're cute.


Hahahahaah good joke,wait...you're serious? 

Probably just you either 

1.Being able to bring up my Fi-Ne when I'm talking with you or

2.You being able to spot my tertiary/inferior function easily since you use them a lot.


----------



## Kimchi

@AshOrLey

Wow, I'm speechless... You took the time to write a post just to help me. You did more than what my friends and family did. My friends were just like "Nah, you can't be depressed lol". My family was like "Come on, you're strong. Get over it."
I don't know how to show you my gratitude, all I can say is THANK YOU! I'll definitely look at vitamin d, b 12, magnesium and omega 3. My diet sucks actually. Some days I'm so depressed that I don't even eat. I'll try to be healthier physically. Let's see if my mind becomes healthier too.


----------



## Godney

Jakuri said:


> Haha, what I was kind of thinking that at the back of my head actually. The avatar definitely has the ISFP vibe.
> 
> And yes, ENFP sounds right to me.


Yeah, I've always loved ISFPs. I guess I'm a very ISFPish INTJ.


----------



## Siri

Gamma for sure.

Dothraki: I still think you value Te more than Ti.


----------



## Eset

> Dothraki: I still think you value Te more than Ti.


How can you say?


----------



## Jakuri

Trying this out for fun, like Siri did -- though I am settled with my type.
Thanks for this @narcissistic.

*Introverted Thinking (Ti)*


narcissistic said:


> - Do you feel curious about what is happening and want to figure out how or why it is happening? Do you often try to figure out exactly what caused an event/behaviour and fix any problem?


If I am interested, why not? I am naturally a curious person. Fun puzzle it can be.


> Do you feel the urge to push boundaries just to observe what will happen?


You mean "pushing the buttons"? I think Ne is playing a greater role here.


> Do you enjoy patiently building up useful knowledge and skills?


I might have been doing this without realizing, or not. I am not sure I am really a patient person though.


> Do you feel it necessary to observe/analyze from an impersonal distance in order to maintain impartiality (and feel frustrated when others do not do the same)? Are you easily annoyed by inaccuracies or falsehoods or “irrelevant” information?


Yes and no. I strive to choose more precise words, but I get that not everyone can do this off the bat. I do have analytical slants. I want to see all sides of things (except for issues I feel strongly about or settled inside my mind), though that need not mean being impersonal so as not to miss out "human" factors. Really it's case-by-case. There are cases where impersonal, detached analyses make more sense, for the sake of "cold hard truth" as Kevin O'Leary puts it (the "six-figure debt" thread in PerC comes to my mind). There are other cases when it's not the case. When I was going over my MBTI Step II Form Q results with a consultant and informed him that I might have gotten T because I work in a predominantly T field (pure math), he abruptly asked me this. "Is it stupid for people to be afraid to fly?" My immediate response was that not at all, because it's possible for someone to have trauma due to PTSD after a plane crash, or losing a family member or something like that. The consultant was going "huh, interesting", implying that he wasn't expecting such response from me. This is not to say that I am necessarily a feeler, but this is nonetheless a good example where "human" factors very much come into play.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Introverted Feeling (Fi)*


> - Is it very important to you to “stay true to yourself” no matter what is going on?


Absolutely. Wouldn't you die inside otherwise? Dishonesty if you don't "stay true to yourself" if you ask me. Not uncommon for me to feel the tension between this and what the reality confines me to...


> Do you tend to focus in on any conflict or potential for conflict?


Do I? I am not so sure on this one, but I want to avoid conflicts. Even more so if I deem it unnecessary.


> Do you feel quite uneasy, resentful, or internally conflicted when people act in a way that you disagree with?


Possibly, though I very much advocate the "live and let live" for the most part. So I may not voice it out, but I can feel like this. Anyway, I tend to avoid political discussions because I would feel this way, especially when I deem one's political views lacking empathy in my opinion. I get emotional quickly and look like an idiot as I get too worked up to defend my points. Yep, better to avoid (this happened a few days ago already...). Doesn't stop me from posting political stuff in my facebook and be outspoken about it though...but then many of my FB friends are from academia so more or less we are politically compatible. After it became clear Bernie won't win the primary (mid-March), I pretty much unplugged myself from following my country's politics. I don't intend to follow it except for Supreme Court-related stuff for my emotional well-being!


> Do you pay close attention to whether individuals are treated fairly (as opposed to impersonally/interchangeably)?


I strive to treat everyone fairly, and lack of fairness is a pet peeve of mine. I don't think this is necessarily Fi thing though -- Ti and Fi may very well arrive at the same conclusion but reason differently. I see both types as striving for fairness in their own ways.


> Do you need a certain degree of privacy and intensely dislike situations that even slightly infringe upon your/others’ personal space or boundaries, and then feel a very strong urge to speak up or protest?


Very much so. Live and let live for the most part, as I said.


----------



## Eset

tl;dr


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


> tl;dr


:dry:

Yeah yeah I guess I am LII at infinite role charge, so to speak.


----------



## Godney

INTP fi doms are fascinating :shocked:


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> tl;dr


Don't go pulling a Bwn


----------



## Siri

@narcissistic
Majorly because he posted this:



> Trusting people who know MBTI better than me seems useful, isn't it? lol


Why would a Ti dom blindly rely on other's judgments when they're capable of understanding the theory themselves?


----------



## Eset

EDIT:

Ti with role Fi or,
Fi with role Ti.

Se-PoLR was obvious here.
The only way to know if you're INTP or INFP is concerning: Te & Fe.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Majorly because he posted this:
> Why would a Ti dom blindly rely on other's judgments when they're capable of understanding the theory themselves?


He also scored really high on Te.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> @narcissistic
> Majorly because he posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trusting people who know MBTI better than me seems useful, isn't it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a Ti dom blindly rely on other's judgments when they're capable of understanding the theory themselves?
Click to expand...

It's because he's a noob and he knows learning from someone like us is better.
i.e. it's faster and easier: since we know "best" and know how to direct him better.


----------



## Eset

Also there's a difference between:
value and strength.

Doth:
Has strength in Te but doesn't value it as much as he would if it were his aux or dom.


----------



## bremen

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I'd agree though I see zero point to typing them until they're in a better state of mind. Things can get screwy in lots of ways with unhealthy states of mind. Last thing they need when they do get better is thinking they might be infp and are something else.


Yes, indeed, that's a valid point.
Just trying to get something of out these messy results.


----------



## RaisinKG

agreed, it is best that someone is typed when they are in their best state of mind, depending on the mood someone can type as INFP one day and ESFP the other just depending on how they feel about something


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> You know what else is fun?:


<(｀^´)> Just stick to typing people, nerd.


----------



## Jaune

ya gurl u is lyk typd soo gud


----------



## RaisinKG

Accurate, but I suggest STP.


----------



## Godney

Juane

You have the grammar of an ENFP, the avi of a rebellious ISFP, the signature structure of an IxTP, and your location is the home of the INTJs.

ISTJ sounds fine.


----------



## Godney

Flourine

ENTP is good, If not INTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTJ from what I've seen so far.


----------



## versace

Intp


----------



## Max

Someone who is good at analysing, please analyse me to death. Enneagram type, MBTI and Socionics. I mean it. I'm in the mood for a good analysis right now. Something to read, think about and respond to in half an hour or so. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Godney

ENFP type 8 sounds good.


----------



## kitchensink

Yes. Only confident because you remind me of my INTJ friend in the way you type roud:


----------



## Jaune

Introvert and fe user, sounds right.


----------



## Eset

More inclined to say ISTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Undere, so yes.


----------



## Kimchi

Lol I know we already talked about this and it's useless to type an unhealthy person, but I just tried a test in my own language and got absurd results. I just wanted to show them:

- Si : 12.8
- Ti : 10.6
- Fi : 8.2
- Ni : 5.95
- Te : 3.6
- Se : 2.4
- Ne : 0.65
- Fe : -1.35


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What kind of results are these? What's the scale?


----------



## Kimchi

You must select how much you agree with a sentence with a scale from 1 to 5. There are also some questions where there are two sentences and selecting 1 means you agree with 1, selecting 5 means that you agree with 2 etc. There are 40 questions.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I can't figure this out. @narcissistic could be of help.


----------



## Kimchi

They should make a test like this:

Question 1:
Do you agree more with *sentence that leans towards Ne* or *sentence that leans towards Si*?

*Select a value from this scale from 1 to 5*

Etc.

Then at the end of the test they add some questions to figure out if you prefer Ne-Si or Si-Ne etc, some questions to compare Fi-Te with Ti-Fe etc and you have the perfect test.

Someone create it please. Lol.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> I wonder. Language barrier due to machine translation? I was surprised at lower-than-expected Ti as well.


It's very interesting  Either way, you're cute sooo


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> It's very interesting  Either way, you're cute sooo


Me no fairy!:blushed: though Fairy-type has become one of my favourite types once it arrived...can't wait to catch Mimikyu!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> Me no fairy!:blushed: though Fairy-type has become one of my favourite types once it arrived...can't wait to catch Mimikyu!


I don't get that reference. It's still cute though.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't get that reference. It's still cute though.


No reference, just my internally associating cuteness and dreaminess/airiness with fairy (It need not be so, but in my mind they are somehow connected )


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> No reference, just my internally associating cuteness and dreaminess/airiness with fairy (It need not be so, but in my mind they are somehow connected )


Am I a fairy now? <3 By the way, that sounds like Fi.


----------



## Jaune

*F*a*i*ry


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Am I a fairy now? <3 By the way, that sounds like Fi.


LOL. Bibbon the fairy :3 Now you can defeat the dragons no problem...as long as that dragon is not Dragalge


Jaune Valjaune said:


> *F*a*i*ry


:laughing: I approve.


----------



## Eset

Jakuri said:


> Me no fairy!:blushed: though Fairy-type has become one of my favourite types once it arrived...can't wait to catch Mimikyu!


I prefer:
Dark & Ghost.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> I prefer:
> Dark & Ghost.


Dark seems fitting 
Enfp confirmed


----------



## RaisinKG

nah I would say Ice


----------



## Jakuri

Ok, putting the thread back on track...

Yes ENTP.


----------



## Eset

Azumarill for sure.


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


> Azumarill for sure.


What a coincidence. I happened to be watching a metagame video, and Azumarill was on the field.

LII-Ti, yes I can see it.


----------



## Eset

Jakuri said:


> What a coincidence. I happened to be watching a metagame video, and Azumarill was on the field.
> 
> LII-Ti, yes I can see it.


It's because my Ni is so good I can predict everything,
seriously.

LII-Ne, yes I can see it because I am an undere.


----------



## TheHuman

Ti, yes


----------



## kitchensink

You're INFJ? For some reason you gave me an INFP vibe and since that's super close (well not in functions but yeah) you're probably right.


----------



## Aiwass

Dunno about MBTI, probably some Delta type on Socionics


----------



## bremen

Type 6 is most popular in Si dom so I would guess that to be your type, but knowing the mbti community, you might be some kind of Intp from vibes.


----------



## Eset

*Aiwass:*

This post of yours:


> "I've always hated math. And I generally score high on verbal intelligence. And my problem isn't that I can't understand math. The problem is, I forget about specific rules easily. And when you forget a little rule in math, everything else you know is basically useless. Math is all about little rules and details. Every single rule and detail is important, and I can't stand details."


Makes me believe ENFP.


----------



## Aiwass

INTP is unlikely. Don't think my Ti is good. And I wish I were Si dom but my Sensing sucks. 

ENFP is plausible tho. Even though I don't care about MBTI anymore, only Socionics. And I'm as Beta as you can get.
@narcissistic Why INTP over ENTP for you? No argument against your type ftr.


----------



## Aiwass

Double post. Fuck


----------



## Eset

@Aiwass



> ENFP is plausible tho. Even though I don't care about MBTI anymore, only Socionics. And I'm as Beta as you can get.


 Fair enough, I do prefer socionics as well.



> @narcissistic Why INTP over ENTP for you? No argument against your type ftr.


INTP>ENTP: Because my Ne isn't that great and I don't suck at Si.

I'll show you my function order and you tell me what you think of it:
Te-45.3, Ti-45, Si-40.1, Ni-36.9, Ne-34.8, Fi-19.3, Se-11.5, Fe-7.7.


----------



## Endologic

Aiwass said:


> INTP is unlikely. Don't think my Ti is good. And I wish I were Si dom but my Sensing sucks.
> 
> ENFP is plausible tho. Even though I don't care about MBTI anymore, only Socionics. And I'm as Beta as you can get.
> @narcissistic Why INTP over ENTP for you? No argument against your type ftr.





narcissistic said:


> @Aiwass
> 
> Fair enough, I do prefer socionics as well.












*Yeah, I prefer socionics too!*

Please don't shoot me...


----------



## Aiwass

Yup, Socionics FTW. lol
@narcissistic That's pretty much in line with INTP, with a developed terc function. What site did you use to measure the functions' usage btw?


----------



## Eset

@Aiwass
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Undere so yes. I don't think anyone's questioning your type so you'll always just get that response from me.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes enfp


----------



## Jaune

Yes, INFJ.


----------



## Eset

> Undere so yes. I don't think anyone's questioning your type so you'll always just get that response from me.


Would prefer if they did, and not just troll.

Beeoppodboeeoopppppppppppppp.

ISTx indeed.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> I'll show you my function order and you tell me what you think of it:
> Te-45.3, Ti-45, Si-40.1, Ni-36.9, Ne-34.8, Fi-19.3, Se-11.5, Fe-7.7.


Estp, outgoing, highly detailed and reference of objective systems.

Also because you never see anyone challenge your type and would like them to.


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Estp, outgoing, highly detailed and reference of objective systems.
> 
> Also because you never see anyone challenge your type and would like them to.


But I got no Se though.
Did you mean: ESTJ?
As those points seemed Si and Te.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> I'll show you my function order and you tell me what you think of it:
> Te-45.3, Ti-45, Si-40.1, Ni-36.9, Ne-34.8, Fi-19.3, Se-11.5, Fe-7.7.


(Gotta pull a Narci here)

Possibilities:

ISTJ: Seems right
INTP: Loopy much?

Must be thinking type since Te and Ti are much higher than Fi and Fe.
Must be Ne and Si user because weak Se.
Cannot be ESTJ because high Ni.
Cannot be ENTP because high Si, and Fi higher than Fe.


----------



## Max

Do you guys think I could be an ENFJ for real? I read into ENFj in Socionics and I really resonate with that and the functional orders. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You seem like you have a lot of Se... Maybe. Are you sure you're not ENTJ? ENFJ fits too.


----------



## Max

Blue Ribbon said:


> You seem like you have a lot of Se... Maybe. Are you sure you're not ENTJ? ENFJ fits too.


Entj? Explain that thinking to me. Why entj? Tell me.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, if you have the Fi - Te axis and Se, then maybe ESFP or ENTJ but if you think you're not a sensing type, then maybe ENTJ. It was just an idea. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> (Gotta pull a Narci here)
> 
> Possibilities:
> 
> ISTJ: Seems right
> INTP: Loopy much?
> 
> Must be thinking type since Te and Ti are much higher than Fi and Fe.
> Must be Ne and Si user because weak Se.
> Cannot be ESTJ because high Ni.
> Cannot be ENTP because high Si, and Fi higher than Fe.


How does high Ni mean: not ESTJ?

Everything else's seems well.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aren't ESTJ Ni PoLR?


----------



## MillyQuinton

Nobody here knows me yet. I lose patience for websites like this, so I don't often come on here. I scored ENFP 3 years ago when I first took the test, but I took it more recently and scored ESFP. I was confused as to whether I was Ne-dom or Se-dom, because I seem to have a mixture of both. Now I've figured I have the natural tendencies of a Se-dom, yet I have been influenced by many intuitives in my life who helped me develop Ne, and thus introspect. Its difficult to judge whether people online are mistyped, because in the end only YOU know yourself well enough to determine what you are. Nobody is how they appear at face value. 
Nice to meet you guys!
Milly


----------



## Blue Ribbon

MillyQuinton said:


> Nobody here knows me yet. I lose patience for websites like this, so I don't often come on here. I scored ENFP 3 years ago when I first took the test, but I took it more recently and scored ESFP. I was confused as to whether I was Ne-dom or Se-dom, because I seem to have a mixture of both. Now I've figured I have the natural tendencies of a Se-dom, yet I have been influenced by many intuitives in my life who helped me develop Ne, and thus introspect. Its difficult to judge whether people online are mistyped, because in the end only YOU know yourself well enough to determine what you are. Nobody is how they appear at face value.
> Nice to meet you guys!
> Milly


Well, if you hang out here long enough, we'll be able to get to know you better. It was on a thread like this that I realized I was mistyped and came to my original type. No one can type anyone. We can just give suggestions.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Not even a clue? I really don't get it. I'm serious.


I thought you were jesting. It's okay.


Blue Ribbon said:


> Aw you called me Bibbon! That is so cute and so thoughtful of you. I love that name XD I saw the blog. I'm not on twitter, though. Yes, unicorns and fairies are real. And we can have our fairytale.
> 
> Oh, so you agree that I'm an ENFP? For the stereotype that we fall easy?
> 
> *There's nothing at the end of either sentence so don't even bother looking for it.*


(Emphasis mine) 

Yet the next post I posted was 


Jakuri said:


> Yes Bibbon, we can have our fa- *runs away*


(And considering that how an angry 9 can look like.....)

So that was my jest.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> I thought you were jesting. It's okay.
> 
> (Emphasis mine)
> 
> Yet the next post I posted was
> 
> (And considering that how an angry 9 can look like.....)
> 
> So that was my jest.


Oh... didn't you see the thing that wasn't supposed to be there? I mean, there was nothing there. And no, I was never angry. Why would I be angry?You are very cute; I'm dying


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Oh... didn't you see the thing that wasn't supposed to be there? I mean, there was nothing there. And no, I was never angry. Why would I be angry?You are very cute; I'm dying


I know you weren't angry. The running away thing was part of my joke/jest. You know, I have have strong Ne, if not dominant. I have capability of being silly as heck.

Also, I hope I am not seeing things that are not there. Yep, upon closer examination, I determined that I am not seeing anything. Good to know I am not hallucinating.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> I know you weren't angry. The running away thing was part of my joke/jest. You know, I have have strong Ne, if not dominant. I have capability of being silly as heck.
> 
> Also, I hope I am not seeing things that are not there. Yep, upon closer examination, I determined that I am not seeing anything. Good to know I am not hallucinating.


OK, I get it now~ XD


----------



## Eset

Leave for: 3 hours,
come back: lost at what happened here.

Also: tl;dr anything here.

*YOLO*


----------



## Jakuri

Oh yeah thread derailment. I am one of the culprits, I confess. lol.

Anyway, narcissistic is INTP with developed Si. LII-Ti yes. Good Ni too. No surprise, Ni is his demonstrative.


----------



## bremen

(For narc)And here we see an Intp in his natural habitat(the internet) trying to stimulate his Ne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Like INFP


----------



## Jakuri

Ti-Ne, yep, checkmark. INTP indeed!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Jakuri said:


> Ti-Ne, yep, checkmark. INTP indeed!


Okay my friend, I am going to take a long test for an hour. You will give me a detailed chart to support your answer and I will compare it to my test results.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Okay my friend, I am going to take a long test for an hour. You will give me a detailed chart to support your answer and I will compare it to my test results.


What test this be?


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes. One of the most INTP INTPs I know.


----------



## Eset

Ironic that I'm an iconic INTP, yet being in a Ti-Si loop.

Flourine: Iconic ENTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> What test this be?


Test beta - AIM | AIM


----------



## Doll

From what I've seen, typing seems to be accurate.


----------



## bremen

Don't know you so can't really say, but your avatar/signature gives a Infx vibe.


----------



## Eset

According to that test:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> According to that test:


Intj or Istp or Istj or Intp in that order


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Intj or Istp or Istj or Intp in that order


Indeed,
functions were:


----------



## RaisinKG

This was my first time taking it


----------



## Eset

Interesting you got high on INFp.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Interesting you got high on INFp.


yeah the results are quite interesting

EDIT: In all honesty, I'm actually considering if I'm an INFp. I'm getting a lot of that and INFJ on tests lately, but I would rely on the tests most "unknown" to me (like the one I just took) the most, because the ones I take repeatedly are probably riddled with personal bias and what I want to be.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Would be cute if you were one. INFJ would suit you. Welcome to the NF club.


----------



## Eset

What is it:
Just me and Cold now that are the only T types?


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> What is it:
> Just me and Cold now that are the only T types?


but i scored high on ILE


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> but i scored high on ILE


Indeed you did.


----------



## bremen

No, actually Bibbon mentioned she could see me as Fi dom.

Hello Infp sub-forum.


----------



## Eset

Yeah but,
whose to say Bibbon is a reliable source for typing? 
i.e. never seen her type people therefore cannot assume much credibility of her.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hey, I've typed lots of people. I mean lots. Like a lot.


----------



## Eset

I'm sure you have,
but if you were observant you'll see:
Cold's function order as:
Si>>Ne
Te>>Fi
Ti>>Fe
Se>Ni

Being a Fi dom would be somewhat impossible.
Si/Te dom is more likely i.e. xSTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I know she's not INFP. I'm not being serious about that. She maintains that I'm ENFJ, so it's kind of like that. I think we know that's not true.


----------



## bremen

Never seen her type people, but still she has collected enough knowledge to take her seriously, and she is strong on Ne-Fi so _theoretically_ we should trust her judgment on whether I have those functions.

Anyway, Haa you just got told Bibbon


----------



## RaisinKG

@Blue Ribbon did you change your type from ENTP to ENFP on that typing thread of yours?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

People kept telling me I'm an Fi user and they were right.


----------



## Eset

Soo..... yeah.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> People kept telling me I'm an Fi user and they were right.


What about Te/Si, do you have a preference for them?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Can't see the pictures again. I'm back in my dorm. Any way, you're cute, so it doesn't matter.

To cold: Si is so weak I'm always wishing I had more of it. I have enough Te to get my work done and all. I have no clue what it would look like as a dom/ aux pair. Can't help there.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Can't see the pictures again. I'm back in my dorm. Any way, you're cute, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> To cold: Si is so weak I'm always wishing I had more of it. I have enough Te to get my work done and all. I have no clue what it would look like as a dom/ aux pair. Can't help there.


lmao ok:


----------



## bremen

You changed your signature to Ti-Tj, is that because of your strengh in Te-Si?

Bibbon:Oh I see.Well some people say your inferior function manifest itself when under stress.Agree with this?


> ENTPs and ENFPs use this function when their lives are too chaotic. Maybe they've ignored the real world too long and need to get their life together. Maybe they're in a rut and need to look at how things were done before.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What? Yeah, sure your cute.  (Enjoy my attention while it lasts)


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> You changed your signature to Ti-Tj, is that because of your strengh in Te-Si?


Basically if you think about it,
I'm a TJ that's Ti>Fe.

Strength in Ti, Te, Si, Ni*
Thought I'd make it look somewhat creative.
Would be more accurate as:
"Ti>Fe-TJ"
But:
1. Ran out of character space.
2. Doesn't look as aesthetic.


----------



## bremen

This is not how Mbti works, go back in your box.


----------



## Jakuri

Did that long test and got this. Been a while since I took this one.


----------



## Eset

Got bored of my INTP box though :c
Don't get to show off my TJ skills :'c


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> You changed your signature to Ti-Tj, is that because of your strengh in Te-Si?
> 
> Bibbon:Oh I see.Well some people say your inferior function manifest itself when under stress.Agree with this?


Oh yeah, that's accurate. 
@narcissistic are you questioning your type now? Yikes. What's become of people?


----------



## RaisinKG

meh im already bored of my cardboard box

I think I have an excuse to show off my new skills now @narcissistic


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> Did that long test and got this. Been a while since I took this one.


INFP? That is cute :3


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> INFP? That is cute :3


But LII/INTP is veeeeerryyyy close


----------



## Eset

> @narcissistic are you questioning your type now? Yikes. What's become of people?


Self-critiquing --> Improvement.
Just apply that method to my MBTI --> magic!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aw... I already did that. Maybe I should give ENFJ a try. I mean, the functions are there...


----------



## Jakuri

@narcissistic I guess I am still at the infinite role function charge, according to that long 160Q thing


----------



## Eset

Going from ENFP --> ENFJ:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I have to go to class now but I'll take that test later. Does Sepai like ENFJs? (I shouldn't be asking that.)


----------



## bremen

While you are your type, your type isn't you.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ah.... very interesting. I'll have to quote you


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ah.... very interesting. I'll have to quote you


I thought about it for some time, its a response to the popular phrase in this community:''I like X type, etc'' 

Doing the test atm;160 questions?This better be accurate.


----------



## Jakuri

ColdNobility said:


> 160 questions?This better be accurate.


In case you don't have the link: Test beta - AIM | AIM

That one gave me EII, but LII was very close. I would say that's pretty accurate. You will see something like this once you finish. I took the screenie of the most important stuff, but there will be other graphs too


----------



## RaisinKG

yea its long

should I make the BWN-style change from ENTP to INFJ now?


----------



## bremen

flourine said:


> yea its long
> should I make the BWN-style change from ENTP to INFJ now?


I would do it for lols, but up to you.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

flourine said:


> yea its long
> 
> should I make the BWN-style change from ENTP to INFJ now?


Is that even a question? It's a fashionable thing to do now.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Is that even a question? It's a fashionable thing to do now.


I wonder if INFJ will be BWN's next thing after ISFP. 
And I thought you had to go to class, Bibbon.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> yea its long
> 
> should I make the BWN-style change from ENTP to INFJ now?


Think about the memes, man.
The poor memes!!

How can you meme with only Ni and Fe,
it's just not ethical!!


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Think about the memes, man.
> The poor memes!!
> 
> How can you meme with only Ni and Fe,
> it's just not ethical!!


Why? Do I need to use Ne-Ti or something? I wanna do the impossible - Ethical meme use with Ni-Fe?


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Why? Do I need to use Ne-Ti or something? I wanna do the impossible - Ethical meme use with Ni-Fe?


It's just not right nor the same without Ne,
I thought I knew you man!!


----------



## Jakuri

This thread is getting memefied?


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> It's just not right nor the same without Ne,
> I thought I knew you man!!


Is my Ne important/special to you or something?
@Jakuri ask him


----------



## Jakuri

flourine said:


> Is my Ne important/special to you or something?
> @Jakuri ask him


I thought it was Ti that's really special to him. possibly Te too, now that he has "Ti-TJ" in his sig.


----------



## bremen

When narc is like that, he's the funniest.

inb4 memes


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Is my Ne important/special to you or something?


Not just to me, but to everyone.


----------



## Jakuri

Narci finally breaking off Ti-Si and using some Ne for meme


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Not just to me, but to everyone.


did I notice some inferior Fe there? lol


----------



## Eset

Meme is just a retarded version of: nene.


----------



## RaisinKG

hey dont touch mr Ne-Ne @narcissistic


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> did I notice some inferior Fe there? lol


I'm slowly evolving to stage 2.
Base: TP --> Stage 1: TJ --> Stage 2: FJ


----------



## RaisinKG

developing the inferior Fe i see.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> developing the inferior Fe i see.


No, you don't See.
You're INFJ remember, traitor! 

I thought you were loyal to the: Ne-Ne clan!?


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> No, you don't See.
> You're INFJ remember, traitor!
> 
> I thought you were loyal to the: Ne-Ne clan!?


does it say I'm INFJ on my label just under my username? no it does not. At least not yet.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> does it say I'm INFJ on my label just under my username? no it does not. At least not yet.


----------



## RaisinKG

@narcissistic


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> @narcissistic


----------



## Eset

@WontlyTheMoonBear

Does either of these fit you at all then:

*ILE-Ne:*

* *





*Appearance*

Makes an impression of a detached, floating in the clouds, and childishly naïve person. Socially adept conversationalist. Reads much and is inquisitive. Willingly discusses new information with his friends and associates, shows interest in their opinion. His seemingly soft demeanor is combined with obstinacy and imperturbability when he has to defend his views. Likes to discuss things but rarely if ever ends these discussions in conflict. Often smiles at others even if they haven't provided any occasion for this. With the same smile talks about both ridiculous and serious subject matters. Usually he is kind with everyone and doesn't readily take offense at critical remarks. In his undertakings and projects he is patient, and, despite being somewhat forgetful and scattered, if he is really interested in something he will follow it through to completion. His gestures and speech seem either slowed down or accelerated. His pose seems at ease, gaze is scattered and defocused, gait and movements lack in certainty and firmness.

*Character*

Interested in new, unusual or poorly understood phenomena. Curious. Usually reads a lot and has a wide circle of interests. Likes to surprise others with sensational news. Good at seeing potential prospects of various ideas and undertakings. If he is sufficiently provided for, prefers to occupy himself with that which is interesting instead of that which brings a return. Can get thoroughly engaged with one project or problem if for him it is interesting or beneficial. Needs periodic emotional shake-ups. Feels delighted to have fun in a circle of friends. Loves those who are friendly, confident, optimistic, and can elevate the mood with provocative humor. Poorly sees how people relate to him. Afraid to show his feelings first and doubts them for a long time. Dislikes rushing things. Due to this, may manifest initiative with much delay, when the opportunity is already gone. Does not hurry with the implementation of plans or ideas, because he believes that the main results are still ahead. Occasionally suffers from disorganization, lack of will and initiative. At times he will rush his work, attempting to make up for lost time. Resourceful and inventive in difficult situations. When at rest, shows little initiative, unless he is faced with a crisis situation, which stimulates him and increases his vitality. Then he begins to actively engage in work, he promptly carries out his assignments not sparing time or resources. Dislikes routine and any regimented, monotonous work. Cannot live by a strict schedule. His character combines qualities of kindness, idealism, and trusting nature. Because of his innate impracticality and gullibility, he can be easily fooled. A sense of justice and faith in the best qualities are inherent to him, so he finds it difficult to come to a realization of such let-downs. Rarely gives compliments but is usually well-wishing towards other people, tries to understand their wishes and needs, to be helpful to all. Gladly gives advice on how to get out of difficult situations. Avoids disagreements and conflicts. Supports good, friendly relations. If necessary, attempts to explain the reasons for his mistakes and unethical actions. Not vain. Defends his own interests with less vigor than the interests of those whom he cares for, although sometimes he can become principled and unyielding in matters that are of importance to him. Not always responsible and can promise that which he isn't able to deliver. Knowing this, he sometimes resorts to never giving promises to anyone not to spoil his relations. Reluctantly deals with everyday life, yielding initiative to others over such matters. In issues that concern aesthetics often relies on tastes of his partner. Quite absent-minded and sometimes forgets what he needs to do. Getting distracted by the little things, sometimes runs out of time to meet important deadlines. Having to live by a schedule and constantly maintain order feels like a burden for him.




*ILE-Ti:*

* *





*Appearance*

The logical subtype projects an impression of a serious person. Can be sharp and even inconsiderate from time to time. Self-assured, speaks rapidly and usually in a categorical tone. Can be unduly categorical in his judgments with a tendency of imposing his opinion on others. At times appears assertive and self-confident. Impatient, cannot always wait for someone else to finish before interrupting. Often takes up something new and tries to find it a practical embodiment. Actively and vigorously defends his interests. While doing so, he may flare up and offend someone, but noticing this tries to correct the situation. Rather self-centered and may take offense at minor things, however, after some time he once again becomes well-wishing and amicable. His behavior is unpredictable and full of contrasts. His gaze is at times scattered and at other times testing and tenacious. Gait and gestures are swinging, seem confident but poorly coordinated. His pose is free and unrestrained. Easily closes the distance, may hug and kiss his conversation partner.

*Character*

Loves to expose everything to logical analysis. May be engaged in theoretical development if it has the potential of being implemented into practice. Critically thinks over old theories and methods and is able to create qualitatively new ones. Can turn vague ideas into well designed, easy to implement, concrete projects. Can feel potential and future prospects, has a good marketing sense. Quickly loses interest in what has been done. Due to this can scatter himself and not finish everything that he has started, unless it concerns something that is important and fundamental for him. Often completely changes his types of activity and plunges into something new. Avidly engages in projects and opportunities that cannot be fully exhausted. Has an inclination to impose his views on others. In cases when he has been proven wrong, it is difficult for him to admit it. Does not succumb to intimidation. He can issue a challenge to a superior opponent even without any actual chances of success. In arguments and discussions he is excitable and often hot tempered. When he is put under pressure he boldly and aggressively fights back. When there is panic, he calmly and confidently takes the initiative in his hands, becomes focused and decisive, acts quickly and logically. Can find a way out of any difficult situation. Active and energetic. Savvy in strategic questions and enterprising. Readily attracts people to new undertakings if he considers them promising. He is constantly on the lookout for new approaches and solutions to the present problems. Doesn't stop on what has been accomplished. Suggests radical solutions. Ambitious. If necessary can be tough and assertive. Does not like to compromise. As a leader prefers that everyone would be in their places occupied by their work. Encourages people around him to activity, teamwork, and cohesion. Democratic by nature, tries to be the first among equals. Not inclined to show respect for ranks and conformity. Easily switches to a more familiar language in his conversations with others. Shows his positive predisposition by a handshake and a friendly smile. Tries to be fair to all but is not afraid to say the truth directly. Wants to be respected. Can be unrestrained in arguments and disputes. Tries to distance himself from imposing people who want to use him to their advantage. From time to time needs to spend time in a good company or engage in other activities (sports or hobbies) in order to raise his vitality and spirits. Likes to make useful contacts. Since he is not always a good judge of character, sometimes keeps questionable acquaintances. As a consequence of this, he is inclined to periodically become disillusioned with people. Has difficulties creating positive, stable relationships, but despite being scattered he usually tries to keep his promises. Mistrustful of feelings. Afraid to show how he feels being uncertain in subsequent reaction of his partner. Painfully experiences uncertainty in relationships. If he believes the reciprocity is there, he will honestly speak of his shortcomings because he is afraid of letting down the hopes and expectations of his partner and well as being let down himself. Afraid of becoming dependent on his partner. Often puts work interests above personal attachments. Any reproaches or criticisms irritate him. Can vehemently and sharply defend his independence and point of view, but later regrets it and tries to smooth things over if he cares for the person.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Blue Ribbon said:


> That was a response to Bwn because they keep changing their type and then keep insisting I'm some other type. It's a joke and not meant to be taken seriously. Sorry.


No harm done.. I've been here for too long.. This occurs everyday at Spam land.


----------



## Jaune

To be honest, I have not seen much Fi from you, but I won't doubt your type.


----------



## Eset

Questioning is a good thing you know,
you should doubt stuff.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I have an acute sense about the feelings and vibe of others (flowing through me like a endless chasm), but I don't put an effort to acknowledge them as much. I would empathise with someone and try to make his/her life less miserable by lessening their burdens or stress, but I would not offer any hugs or say anything unless necessary.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> @WontlyTheMoonBear
> 
> Does either of these fit you at all then:
> 
> *ILE-Ne:*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> Makes an impression of a detached, floating in the clouds, and childishly naïve person. Socially adept conversationalist. Reads much and is inquisitive. Willingly discusses new information with his friends and associates, shows interest in their opinion. His seemingly soft demeanor is combined with obstinacy and imperturbability when he has to defend his views. Likes to discuss things but rarely if ever ends these discussions in conflict. Often smiles at others even if they haven't provided any occasion for this. With the same smile talks about both ridiculous and serious subject matters. Usually he is kind with everyone and doesn't readily take offense at critical remarks. In his undertakings and projects he is patient, and, despite being somewhat forgetful and scattered, if he is really interested in something he will follow it through to completion. His gestures and speech seem either slowed down or accelerated. His pose seems at ease, gaze is scattered and defocused, gait and movements lack in certainty and firmness.
> 
> *Character*
> 
> Interested in new, unusual or poorly understood phenomena. Curious. Usually reads a lot and has a wide circle of interests. Likes to surprise others with sensational news. Good at seeing potential prospects of various ideas and undertakings. If he is sufficiently provided for, prefers to occupy himself with that which is interesting instead of that which brings a return. Can get thoroughly engaged with one project or problem if for him it is interesting or beneficial. Needs periodic emotional shake-ups. Feels delighted to have fun in a circle of friends. Loves those who are friendly, confident, optimistic, and can elevate the mood with provocative humor. Poorly sees how people relate to him. Afraid to show his feelings first and doubts them for a long time. Dislikes rushing things. Due to this, may manifest initiative with much delay, when the opportunity is already gone. Does not hurry with the implementation of plans or ideas, because he believes that the main results are still ahead. Occasionally suffers from disorganization, lack of will and initiative. At times he will rush his work, attempting to make up for lost time. Resourceful and inventive in difficult situations. When at rest, shows little initiative, unless he is faced with a crisis situation, which stimulates him and increases his vitality. Then he begins to actively engage in work, he promptly carries out his assignments not sparing time or resources. Dislikes routine and any regimented, monotonous work. Cannot live by a strict schedule. His character combines qualities of kindness, idealism, and trusting nature. Because of his innate impracticality and gullibility, he can be easily fooled. A sense of justice and faith in the best qualities are inherent to him, so he finds it difficult to come to a realization of such let-downs. Rarely gives compliments but is usually well-wishing towards other people, tries to understand their wishes and needs, to be helpful to all. Gladly gives advice on how to get out of difficult situations. Avoids disagreements and conflicts. Supports good, friendly relations. If necessary, attempts to explain the reasons for his mistakes and unethical actions. Not vain. Defends his own interests with less vigor than the interests of those whom he cares for, although sometimes he can become principled and unyielding in matters that are of importance to him. Not always responsible and can promise that which he isn't able to deliver. Knowing this, he sometimes resorts to never giving promises to anyone not to spoil his relations. Reluctantly deals with everyday life, yielding initiative to others over such matters. In issues that concern aesthetics often relies on tastes of his partner. Quite absent-minded and sometimes forgets what he needs to do. Getting distracted by the little things, sometimes runs out of time to meet important deadlines. Having to live by a schedule and constantly maintain order feels like a burden for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ILE-Ti:*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> The logical subtype projects an impression of a serious person. Can be sharp and even inconsiderate from time to time. Self-assured, speaks rapidly and usually in a categorical tone. Can be unduly categorical in his judgments with a tendency of imposing his opinion on others. At times appears assertive and self-confident. Impatient, cannot always wait for someone else to finish before interrupting. Often takes up something new and tries to find it a practical embodiment. Actively and vigorously defends his interests. While doing so, he may flare up and offend someone, but noticing this tries to correct the situation. Rather self-centered and may take offense at minor things, however, after some time he once again becomes well-wishing and amicable. His behavior is unpredictable and full of contrasts. His gaze is at times scattered and at other times testing and tenacious. Gait and gestures are swinging, seem confident but poorly coordinated. His pose is free and unrestrained. Easily closes the distance, may hug and kiss his conversation partner.
> 
> *Character*
> 
> Loves to expose everything to logical analysis. May be engaged in theoretical development if it has the potential of being implemented into practice. Critically thinks over old theories and methods and is able to create qualitatively new ones. Can turn vague ideas into well designed, easy to implement, concrete projects. Can feel potential and future prospects, has a good marketing sense. Quickly loses interest in what has been done. Due to this can scatter himself and not finish everything that he has started, unless it concerns something that is important and fundamental for him. Often completely changes his types of activity and plunges into something new. Avidly engages in projects and opportunities that cannot be fully exhausted. Has an inclination to impose his views on others. In cases when he has been proven wrong, it is difficult for him to admit it. Does not succumb to intimidation. He can issue a challenge to a superior opponent even without any actual chances of success. In arguments and discussions he is excitable and often hot tempered. When he is put under pressure he boldly and aggressively fights back. When there is panic, he calmly and confidently takes the initiative in his hands, becomes focused and decisive, acts quickly and logically. Can find a way out of any difficult situation. Active and energetic. Savvy in strategic questions and enterprising. Readily attracts people to new undertakings if he considers them promising. He is constantly on the lookout for new approaches and solutions to the present problems. Doesn't stop on what has been accomplished. Suggests radical solutions. Ambitious. If necessary can be tough and assertive. Does not like to compromise. As a leader prefers that everyone would be in their places occupied by their work. Encourages people around him to activity, teamwork, and cohesion. Democratic by nature, tries to be the first among equals. Not inclined to show respect for ranks and conformity. Easily switches to a more familiar language in his conversations with others. Shows his positive predisposition by a handshake and a friendly smile. Tries to be fair to all but is not afraid to say the truth directly. Wants to be respected. Can be unrestrained in arguments and disputes. Tries to distance himself from imposing people who want to use him to their advantage. From time to time needs to spend time in a good company or engage in other activities (sports or hobbies) in order to raise his vitality and spirits. Likes to make useful contacts. Since he is not always a good judge of character, sometimes keeps questionable acquaintances. As a consequence of this, he is inclined to periodically become disillusioned with people. Has difficulties creating positive, stable relationships, but despite being scattered he usually tries to keep his promises. Mistrustful of feelings. Afraid to show how he feels being uncertain in subsequent reaction of his partner. Painfully experiences uncertainty in relationships. If he believes the reciprocity is there, he will honestly speak of his shortcomings because he is afraid of letting down the hopes and expectations of his partner and well as being let down himself. Afraid of becoming dependent on his partner. Often puts work interests above personal attachments. Any reproaches or criticisms irritate him. Can vehemently and sharply defend his independence and point of view, but later regrets it and tries to smooth things over if he cares for the person.


Honestly? Not really. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

The SEE descriptions are fairly weak,
mostly because no one cares about ESFPs.

Anyways:

SEE-Se:

* *





*Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov
*
The sensory subtype resembles an emotional, gusty and nervous person. Behind their anxiety and sincere discomfort the constant thirst for vigorous activity appears. Undertakes too much and thus wastes much energy in vain. Despite their efforts to be diplomatic, they often seem critical and categorical. Sometimes indignant but nonetheless does not forget to give compliments. While on one hand they are able to look down on the interlocutor and touch him/her with their prickly jokes; on the other hand can be very kind and willing to prove their kind nature if necessary. Possess good artistic abilities with which they amuse visitors. Usually thin and conscious of figure, periodically playing sports. Eyes are often small or deeply planted. Gestures display impatience and movements are nervous, gusty. Often change their pose; their gait appears weakened/shaky; speech tends to be either muffled or rapid.

*Description by Victor Gulenko*

Very active, energetic, enterprising. Adventurous, loves competitions and risks, loves playing with the law. If they feel defeated they tend to give up. Is one of the most unpredictable types. Works well in the intermediate trade structures, but not in production. A sharp change in mood is characteristic for them: if something is good for me, then everyone should be happy; if something is bad for me, then let the rest suffer too. Can exert powerful emotional pressure. A good executive and works well in the service industry, for example as a waiter; a good actor (but only in the easy genres like comedy or operetta). Easily manipulates relationships; able to attract people who do not yet know him. Is emotionally unstable; therefore is frequently unsociable (may provoke something and in the case of failure - rapidly retreat into the shadows).




SEE-Fi:

* *





*Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov*

The active, mobile person. Willingly moves to establish useful social connections. Able to give compliments by speaking to others, in detail, about the opportunities and/or abilities that they’ve perceive; value their ability to make impressions. Intimate intonations in their voice, coupled with the confidential manner of dialogue, charmingly allow them to win the favor of the interlocutor quickly. Often have convex eyes; gestures are smooth and confident. They’re inclined to dress unusually, brightly and extravagantly, however, their tendency to corpulence may limit their liberty to dress as they please. Gait is elastic and proud.

*Description by Victor Gulenko*

Appears influential and reliable, gradually attracted to others if they are useful. Possesses a specific snobbery, the status of impressiveness. For them, everything must become better and better – their office, car, etc... A good worker; can lead people and relationships; calculates well; is pragmatic. Is not adventurous. Are good politicians, since they wonderfully sense people and draw their attention when necessary. Plays the role of a thoughtful person who works on the key problem. Dresses more with restraint than the other subtype.


----------



## Max

@narcissistic 

You weren't joking when you said they don't care much about ESFp in Socionics, lol. To be honest, none of them are a great match but if I had to absolutely pick one I resonated with a bit, it would be elements of Gulenko's, which I hightlighted because I know how much of a pain in the ass it is to sift through tonnes of information  (This one is quite repetitive, too xD):

SEE-Se:
*Description by Victor Gulenko*

Very active, *energetic, enterprising*. Adventurous, loves competitions and risks, *loves playing with the law.* If they feel defeated they tend to give up. *Is one of the most unpredictable types.* Works well in the intermediate trade structures, but not in production. *A sharp change in mood is characteristic for them: if something is good for me, then everyone should be happy; if something is bad for me, then let the rest suffer too. *Can exert powerful emotional pressure. A good executive and works well in the service industry, for example as a waiter; *a good actor* (but only in the easy genres like comedy or operetta). Easily manipulates relationships; *able to attract people who do not yet know him. **Is emotionally unstable; therefore is frequently unsociable* (may provoke something and in the case of failure - rapidly retreat into the shadows).

I can also see elements of EIE in me, possibly LIE too.


----------



## B3LIAL

Your avatar seems to accurately reflect the nature of an ENFP lol.

Imaginative and wacky.

Me -

BRB Loves seeing things from all angles and figuring out the system inside out

BRB Believes that conditioning of oneself is more important than any planning.

BRB Only likes a certain amount of theory and wants to experience more

BRB Strike first before your enemy has the chance.

BRB Lonewolf crew checking in


----------



## Jaune

Yeah those things you posted are pretty typical ISTP stereotypes.


----------



## Eset

> BRB Loves seeing things from all angles and figuring out the system inside out


Ne and Ti.



> BRB Believes that conditioning of oneself is more important than any planning.


I have no idea what: "conditioning of oneself" is. But it gives me Si vibes.
But lack of Ni.



> BRB Only likes a certain amount of theory and wants to experience more


Ne.



> BRB Strike first before your enemy has the chance.


No idea.



> BRB Lonewolf crew checking in


xi.

Sounds like INTP to me.


----------



## Jakuri

Strong T, reinforced by dry tone. And lol @ the "shit test. n/10" comments, for some integer n.
INTP; IxTP solidly. Strong T, values Ti more.


----------



## Jaune

I suck at typing but I'll try explaining why I saw ISTP as correct.



B3LIAL said:


> Loves seeing things from all angles and figuring out the system inside out


Ti.



> Believes that conditioning of oneself is more important than any planning.


I saw Se here.



> Only likes a certain amount of theory and wants to experience more


Experience more - sounded more like sensing to me.



> Strike first before your enemy has the chance.


I don't think this is type related.



> Lonewolf crew checking in


Introvert.

On-topic now: Yes, Jakuri is correct.


----------



## Eset

*Jakuri:*

You are predominately on:
Myers Briggs Forum
Member Photos & Videos
Occasionally: Game Forum

I don't really notice you much or have direct conversations with you, 
it's usually through a 3rd party or in-direct posts.
So I can't really say much about you besides the information that you have presented which would suggest:
INxP
However I know that people are naturally contradictory, and since I don't directly converse with you then I haven't noticed much of your contradictions/ distinctive characteristics.


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


> *Jakuri:*
> 
> You are predominately on:
> Myers Briggs Forum
> Member Photos & Videos
> Occasionally: Game Forum
> 
> I don't really notice you much or have direct conversations with you,
> it's usually through a 3rd party or in-direct posts.
> So I can't really say much about you besides the information that you have presented which would suggest:
> INxP
> However I know that people are naturally contradictory, and since I don't directly converse with you then I haven't noticed much of your contradictions/ distinctive characteristics.


Also on socionics forum, and used to be the Enneagram forum too. Test resources sub-forum as well but then I don't see you around in those aforementioned forums anyway.

INTP + too much on role -> INxP change was interesting. In any case, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## bremen

Jakuri said:


> Definitely S and T for sure, especially with N and F in the negatives. Lol @ Fe and Ne. I guess the test thought you really are Ne-PoLR, though you have been doing fine with Ne-doms and Ne-auxes.
> And here I am, still on my role function, lol.


Maybe I really am Ne-PolR haha, haven't read every descriptions so can't say yet.
From what I read so far, role function is a function you struggle with, but is aware of your shortcomings.Which role function do you think you have?


----------



## Jakuri

ColdNobility said:


> Maybe I really am Ne-PolR haha, haven't read every descriptions so can't say yet.
> From what I read so far, role function is a function you struggle with, but is aware of your shortcomings.Which role function do you think you have?


I copy-pasted the description of Ne PoLR/Vulnerable. But both suggestive and PoLR are 1D, so I will post suggestive 1D just in case, even though you seem sure about LSI.

*Vulnerable Ne* (from Extroverted intuition - Wikisocion)


> The individual is highly skeptical about ideas and opportunities that appear not to lead anywhere specific, and seeks assurance that new innovations will definitely bring material benefits. He prefers the kind of ideas and innovations that offer solutions to existing problems rather than the kind that have uncertain consequences and are likely to bring upheaval and unnecessary change.
> The individual may tend to forcefully restrict other people's activities in areas he thinks they have no natural talent in. At the same time, he or she is prone to make errors when judging whether or not a person is capable of doing something.
> The individual generally does not try hard to understand multiple viewpoints, but concentrates on developing only his own. He is not very good at intriguing others with his ideas, even when they have significant merit.
> The individual dislikes it when people evaluate others' potential to engage in activities or develop skills in which they haven't had experience yet; above all he is uncomfortable with such discussions by other people regarding himself. He is inclined to be either over-skeptical of his own potential or going to the other extreme and overestimate his possibilities in specific areas on occasion.


*Suggestive Ne* (from the same page)


> The individual has great respect and admiration for people who are always pursuing something new and different and are not tied down to material things. He easily becomes attached to people who believe in his potential and praise him for his unique skills.
> He rarely emphasizes his talents, unique experience, or singularity publicly, but prefers to seem like "your average guy" so that others can relate to him easily. However, he is more open about his unique attributes in close personal relationships. He is sensitive about his talents and uniqueness because so often uniqueness creates distance between people rather than closeness. He dreams of having his uniqueness recognized, welcomed, and fostered by a close group, but "just in case" avoids emphasizing his uniqueness and talents in new or large group situations.
> Since he finds it difficult to identify what unique talents he has, this often results in a tendency to avoid setting long-term career goals.


Function-by-function analysis for LSI

As for my role function, I kind of relate to both.


> Ti as a role (3rd) function (ESI and EII)
> The individual is able to talk about things from a dispassionate academic or theoretical point of view for brief periods of time, but seems overly bookish when doing so and tends to grows tense. When feeling obliged to justify logically a personal decision taken for reasons determined by Fi, the individual attempts to do so but grows quickly annoyed especially if the inconsistency in the logical argument is pointed out. He then either explains the ethical motivation or avoids the issue altogether.


I can see that I might have used this role function so much that I am quite used to this, due to the field I am working on. I am not 100% sure (though this could be coming from my Enneagram) of all of my logical reasoning though I try. Even then I think my logic is likely airtight I am not still 100% sure. There were also a few instances where the other thought it wasn't something to be emotional or personal about, but welp. But that was some discussion on voting rights stuff, so things can get personal there.

Perhaps more telling is what an acquaintance (but he knows me relatively well I would say; also the one I got into fray with during the above discussion stuff) told me, after he did the 16personalities test (he got an INTJ-A; considering he's pretty obsessed with being on constant challenges and being productive, I would say T and J are most definitely true; Ni-Se/decisive absolutely, though I still think he's an ENTJ as I could see more Se than Fi):


> "INFPs are guided by their principles, rather than by logic (Analysts), excitement (Explorers), or practicality (Sentinels). "
> sounds about right
> let's look at the corresponding figures
> man it almost seems like you're supposed to be a certain type of artist


As for Fi role,


> Fi as a role (3rd) function (LII and LSI)
> The individual recognizes the existence and importance of personal relationships, so he is usually cautious at first about offending others if he does not know them well. To minimize this risk he adheres somewhat simplistically to the relevant social conventions (e.g. political correctness). However, if taken too far this produces stress, as it inhibits his natural introverted logic (Ti) inclination to voice exactly what his thoughts are on a given issue or situation, with the expectation that others will appreciate his straightforwardness, rather than accusing him of being insensitive. This caution gradually disappears as he gets to know people better.
> He prefers to develop relationships indirectly with others based on open conversation and common activities, and only reveals his innermost personal feelings to those he has known for a long time. He may become confused and suspicious if they are directly solicited by others.


I say "please" or "thank you" a lot... The last two sentences are quite true; common activities/interest, yep; open conversation, not sure about that. But then I don't reveal my innermost thoughts either, not just innermost feelings, to most people I know. I get along with people around me fine, but beyond our common interests I don't reveal myself beyond that since I expect that person won't be interested in that thing (say, socionics). And no one likes being taken non-seriously. When I was in adolescence I was told that even though they know my intention was not bad at all, I should be a bit more mindful of how it will be received. But I was pretty big with being cynical and all that and I was quite twisted (still am in a way).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't think Cold is Ne PoLR... I think they have some access to their Ne and can use it without much problem.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't think Cold is Ne PoLR... I think they have some access to their Ne and can use it without much problem.


Yeah I agree with this...he has been going along with us quite well despite being around bunch of strong Ne-ers like bwn, flourine, you, me, narci, megmento, ashorley, etc. And some of us like throwing Ne chaos and derailing threads too lol


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yep. I'd give Ne as tert or inf. xSTJ in MBTI. I don't know about socionics.


----------



## Because_why_not

So ENFP I can spot it from a mile away.



ColdNobility said:


> @narcissistic you're not cool enough sorry


 @narcissistic, you're also not cool enough to change your type. Get back to the INTP Pile where you belong.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh, so you can spot me from a mile away? 

Oh... you ooze Fi. Clearly an ISFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Oh, so you can spot me from a mile away?
> 
> Oh... you ooze Fi. Clearly an ISFP.


No, ENFJ use their Fe to blend in with the crowd. You're not as cool and individualistic as me and my Fi


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh, is that so? Yeah, you're right. I'm not total emo so something must be wrong with me.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hipster! Not "emo". Gawd! Get it right!

ENFJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What's the difference? Labels are lame in any case. How can a _fellow Fi user_ be so uncool?


----------



## Because_why_not

> How can a *fellow* Fi user be so uncool?


Er, what's with you spewing your Fe on me, ENFJ?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Because_why_not isfp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You could be an ENFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

I'd say "so could you!" but then I'd be confusing the conditional for the [I've forgotten my grammar terms but it's the "you are"]


----------



## Endologic

Because_why_not said:


> So ENFP I can spot it from a mile away.
> 
> 
> @narcissistic, you're also not cool enough to change your type. Get back to the INTP Pile where you belong.


"Pile"? I think you mean INTP Vault.


----------



## Eset

Wagwan.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I liked you better as an INTP. I think that suits you better.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

That is an INTJ, ISTP, ISTJ, then an INTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You are clearly an INTP.


----------



## Eset

Many types,
such people.


----------



## Doll

Definitely correctly typed.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think I read one of your posts on another thread. Likely correctly typed.


----------



## Eset

It's another quiet day in the office ://


----------



## Siri

Blue: Seems legit.

Narci: Cannot be any other type,
such people.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Since in both the possible cases you'd have Fe and Ne as your weak functions, it'd be easier to focus on your more conscious or stronger functions. So, do you relate more to Se creative or Se ignoring function? ( Ignoring Si, since you relate well to almost all strong aspects of it).


I put in bold what I don't agree with, and underlined points I relate a lot.

Seems like I relate a lot more to Se creative, I don't even know what that indicates, se ignoring seems too ''gentle'' if you can see what I mean.

*Se creative*:
The individual takes direct action to accomplish his goals and desires in the face of external obstacles, and also the interests of his close friends, family, or associates. This may involve prodding others to take necessary action, deliberately applying pressure in specific situations, or abruptly taking on an organizational role. The individual does not generally seek out confrontation, but he is also not afraid of it. He takes his responsibilities seriously and tends to perform them diligently and with care. He expects the same of others.

*Se Ignoring*:
*The individual prefers to guide others by providing individual rewards and helping satisfy the needs of specific important people rather than through direct leadership or issuing directives*. He avoids confrontation and collisions, but becomes fierce and unbending for brief periods of time if they are inevitable. *He does not resonate with the idea of overcoming challenges or beating the competition*, but prefers to listen to his internal desires and care for his own physical, emotional, and psychological well-being rather than doing what the outside world seems to demand or require of him.

He is *adept at perceiving fights over power of a confrontational nature around him and is very able to resist them or even actively participate in them if that is seen as unavoidable*(not sure what they mean by that, doesnt seem like me eitherway) but he sees no point in giving them priority over a sense of comfort and well-being. Participation in violent physical activities where such fights may take place, as in some sports, are motivated not by those fights themselves but by the stimulating sensations those activities generate.


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> I put in bold what I don't agree with, and underlined points I relate a lot.
> 
> Seems like I relate a lot more to Se creative, I don't even know what that indicates, se ignoring seems too ''gentle'' if you can see what I mean.
> 
> *Se creative*:
> The individual takes direct action to accomplish his goals and desires in the face of external obstacles, and also the interests of his close friends, family, or associates. This may involve prodding others to take necessary action, deliberately applying pressure in specific situations, or abruptly taking on an organizational role. The individual does not generally seek out confrontation, but he is also not afraid of it. He takes his responsibilities seriously and tends to perform them diligently and with care. He expects the same of others.
> 
> *Se Ignoring*:
> *The individual prefers to guide others by providing individual rewards and helping satisfy the needs of specific important people rather than through direct leadership or issuing directives*. He avoids confrontation and collisions, but becomes fierce and unbending for brief periods of time if they are inevitable. *He does not resonate with the idea of overcoming challenges or beating the competition*, but prefers to listen to his internal desires and care for his own physical, emotional, and psychological well-being rather than doing what the outside world seems to demand or require of him.
> 
> He is *adept at perceiving fights over power of a confrontational nature around him and is very able to resist them or even actively participate in them if that is seen as unavoidable*(not sure what they mean by that, doesnt seem like me eitherway) but he sees no point in giving them priority over a sense of comfort and well-being. Participation in violent physical activities where such fights may take place, as in some sports, are motivated not by those fights themselves but by the stimulating sensations those activities generate.


Se creative --> LSI, SEI
Se Ignoring --> SLI, ESI

Then you probably are a LSI.

P.S: *Creative function* is similar to *Auxillary function* (MBTI); *Ignoring function* is the opposite to your leading function in terms of E/I.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Anti-sleep is also a Donald Trump trait.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Se creative --> LSI, SEI
> Se Ignoring --> SLI, ESI
> Then you probably are a LSI.
> P.S: *Creative function* is similar to *Auxillary function* (MBTI); *Ignoring function* is the opposite to your leading function in terms of E/I.


Thanks for the feedback though there is still the problem of PoLR/Suggestive function, but I have Jakuri and Narc helping me with that.I'm supposed to have Ne as vulnerable if I am LSI, but we all agreed it wasn't the case for me.


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> Thanks for the feedback though there is still the problem of PoLR/Suggestive function, but I have Jakuri and Narc helping me with that.I'm supposed to have Ne as vulnerable if I am LSI, but we all agreed it wasn't the case for me.


BTW, you could possibly consider ILI or LIE, if you relate to both Ne suggestive and Se creative.


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


> ...FML.
> Be more: INTP, sleep is for the weak.





Blue Ribbon said:


> Ugh. Really? Really? Really really?


Nah, sleep is always awesome.


----------



## Lacy

I think so


----------



## Because_why_not

No. Lacy is ISTJ.



narcissistic said:


> I have created a new system!
> *narcissistic earned +10 Ti points*


Crap compared to mine. Just' sayin'.


----------



## Eset

Are you referring to: APIE & KTAJ?


----------



## sometimes

Based on that post, ISFP in a serious Te 'grip' perhaps.

Also, not sure if you've been posting less lately but if so then that is ISFP type behaviour. They don't favour the written word.

That was for BWN.

For narcissistic. I think INTP. INTJ second choice is possible.


----------



## Eset

*sometimes:*

Ti doms are known to favor minimalism so there's that.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Always typed correctly


----------



## Siri

Always typed correctly as well.


----------



## Eset

Undere, yes.


----------



## bremen

For Siri:I don't renember what your function stack looked like, but I think its more accurate than Infp.

For Narc:I don't know, feel free to choose from this collection:Intp-Istj-Intj


----------



## Max

Someone please analyse me  like in depth.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Someone please analyse me  like in depth.


Do you know your function stack?


----------



## Max

ColdNobility said:


> Do you know your function stack?


I am stuck between ENFP and ENFJ. I know they are very different stacks but I can relate to both in some way. Maybe this is because of Socionics. I think I am ENFj in Socionics so that would be demonstrative Ne and Fi. Apparently the Ne and Fi is strong in a Socionics ENFj. I can see that in me, but not as strongly as Fe Ni.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I am stuck between ENFP and ENFJ. I know they are very different stacks but I can relate to both in some way. Maybe this is because of Socionics. I think I am ENFj in Socionics so that would be demonstrative Ne and Fi. Apparently the Ne and Fi is strong in a Socionics ENFj. I can see that in me, but not as strongly as Fe Ni.


Socionics and Mbti doesn't contradict each other, you're an Enfj in Mbti, but ENFj in socionics, it complements the other one.


----------



## Eset

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Someone please analyse me  like in depth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Gimme dat function stack.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I am stuck between ENFP and ENFJ. I know they are very different stacks but I can relate to both in some way. Maybe this is because of Socionics. I think I am ENFj in Socionics so that would be demonstrative Ne and Fi. Apparently the Ne and Fi is strong in a Socionics ENFj. I can see that in me, but not as strongly as Fe Ni.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Well, I have very strong Ni and Fe. I just don't make any decisions using those. Which ones do you trust?


----------



## Max

Screw it. I'll be ENFj. ENFJ.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Screw it. I'll be ENFj. ENFJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yeah I thought so too since we chatted. Not much Ne and not enough Se to kill me either. ENFJ is a good fit.


----------



## Max

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yeah I thought so too since we chatted. Not much Ne and not enough Se to kill me either. ENFJ is a good fit.


I think Ne kills me too sometimes tbh. It's like "WAAATTT?!"

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I think Ne kills me too sometimes tbh. It's like "WAAATTT?!"
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yep... ENFJ for you  You're still my friend though


----------



## DolphineKlara

ill have to agree with you be an ENFP from what I can see (but seeing as I'm still learning to navigate this site and the types, what I can see is not much)


----------



## Max

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yep... ENFJ for you  You're still my friend though


I'm prolly gonna quit the forums now and come back on randomly and answer occasional ENFJ questions and shit. Now I know what I am. You know? 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## megmento

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I'm prolly gonna quit the forums now and come back on randomly and answer occasional ENFJ questions and shit. Now I know what I am. You know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Wow that's good for you. I've judged you for being an ESTP way way back. 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

Ironic when there's such thing as typology, yet no one can figure their type;
typology does not accustom to individuality,
otherwise I am; Type: ME.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Ironic when there's such thing as typology, yet no one can figure their type;
> typology does not accustom to individuality,
> otherwise I am; Type: ME.


What if most people that tried MBTI found out their type easily, but the ones who have trouble finding their types all end up on forums such as these?


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> What if most people that tried MBTI found out their type easily, but the ones who have trouble finding their types all end up on forums such as these?


Well I ended up here because I was bored and had nothing better to do with my life.


----------



## megmento

Looking at other's people perspectives won't hurt. But it's kind of amusing when you have an idea what type they are and you can sort of 'adjust your sails'. 

First time I'll genuinely ask in this thread though. Do I look like a true INFP?

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Well I ended up here because I was bored and had nothing better to do with my life.


I ended up here because I watched all Istj related videos on youtube, theres not a lot I can tell you haha.

@megmento Yeah, all signs point to Infp.


----------



## Eset

> First time I'll genuinely ask in this thread though. Do I look like a true INFP?


GIMME DAT FUNCTION ORDER,
nah jk.

You look like a pleb, I can tell you that.
Otherwise: Emo IxFP.
You seem like someone who is Se-PoLR.


----------



## RaisinKG

All signs point to INTP in a loop.


----------



## Max

megmento said:


> Wow that's good for you. I've judged you for being an ESTP way way back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


I'm just laughing, imagining myself on judgement day: "YOU'RE GOING TO THE DEEPEST, DARKEST DEPTHS OF HELL!"
"WHY?!"
"FOR BEING ESTP!!" 

Nah, I'm at this convention where you need to actually walk to get the WiFi. Two drag queens came into the bathroom and I was like "....." and they were like "ZOMG! YOU DON'T NEED TO SEE THIS!" XD

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## megmento

narcissistic said:


> GIMME DAT FUNCTION ORDER,
> nah jk.
> 
> You look like a pleb, I can tell you that.
> Otherwise: Emo IxFP.
> You seem like someone who is Se-PoLR.


Pleb? Is that a good or bad thing? O: And kind of agree with the Se-poLR


ColdNobility said:


> I ended up here because I watched all Istj related videos on youtube, theres not a lot I can tell you haha.
> 
> @megmento Yeah, all signs point to Infp.


Even without my function stacks? It's quite frustrating that I'm never mistyped lol (because out of 5 tries, 4 screams INFP). I'll still probably try though and post it later here.


flourine said:


> All signs point to INTP in a loop.


INTP? Awwww. I wonder how Pippy and Nars will react to this.


WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I'm just laughing, imagining myself on judgement day: "YOU'RE GOING TO THE DEEPEST, DARKEST DEPTHS OF HELL!"
> "WHY?!"
> "FOR BEING ESTP!!"
> 
> Nah, I'm at this convention where you need to actually walk to get the WiFi. Two drag queens came into the bathroom and I was like "....." and they were like "ZOMG! YOU DON'T NEED TO SEE THIS!" XD
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Much Ne vibes here. 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> INTP? Awwww. I wonder how Pippy and Nars will react to this.


Don't be gay, flourine's post was directed at me.


----------



## megmento

narcissistic said:


> Don't be gay, flourine's post was directed at me.


:shocked: HAHA sorry.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Jakuri said:


> Yeah, I am INTP but my head fix is not 5  The 469 archetype and INTP don't look like it's the most common combination either.
> 
> And grats on settling on your tritype


Thanks I've been set on my tritype a while I just work out the wings with the help of a friend today. The only thing left is So/Sp/Sx variations and which is my "main" type. XD The tritype description fits me too well. >.>

Anyways INTP for you and INTJ for shinsei


----------



## Jakuri

Shinsei said:


> Who is the chick in your avi, she is pretty hot.


She's from Ciel Nosurge and Ar Nosurge. Full name "Ionasal.kkll.Preciel". Ionasal or Ion in short, and usually goes by Ion.
Ionasal.kkll.Preciel | EXA_PICO Universe Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Thanks I've been set on my tritype a while I just work out the wings with the help of a friend today. The only thing left is So/Sp/Sx variations and which is my "main" type. XD The tritype description fits me too well. >.>
> 
> Anyways INTP for you and INTJ for shinsei


Yeah I am quite settled on both my INTP and LII. I am not questioning my MBTI much but I like hanging out with you guys here :happy:

As for instinctual stacking, your leading instinct should be pretty clear imo. There is nothing that jumps out?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Jakuri said:


> She's from Ciel Nosurge and Ar Nosurge. Full name "Ionasal.kkll.Preciel". Ionasal or Ion in short, and usually goes by Ion.
> Ionasal.kkll.Preciel | EXA_PICO Universe Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am quite settled on both my INTP and LII. I am not questioning my MBTI much but I like hanging out with you guys here :happy:
> 
> As for instinctual stacking, your leading instinct should be pretty clear imo. There is nothing that jumps out?


I'd have to read through them again for instincts. I lost the test I took for this but went through it manually confirming each and every type for it but I know 2 of the instincts where the same (not 3 or 9). It suggested a strong nine lead but again manually going through to see whats a best fit.


----------



## Jakuri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I'd have to read through them again for instincts. I lost the test I took for this but went through it manually confirming each and every type for it but I know 2 of the instincts where the same (not 3 or 9). It suggested a strong nine lead but again manually going through to see whats a best fit.


If you want some tests to get you started: 
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/928618-instinctual-variant-tests.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...8-instinctual-variant-test-final-version.html


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I got that. I wonder what it means.

I don't really identify with 6. 2 maybe.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Blue Ribbon said:


> View attachment 594745
> 
> 
> I got that. I wonder what it means.
> 
> I don't really identify with 6. 2 maybe.


I always thought I was So/Sx. Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Jakuri

Not the first time to get 5, lol. I have a pretty strong self-preservational instinct so that makes sense. sx-last shows too. Lol no sx


Blue Ribbon said:


> I always thought I was So/Sx. Or maybe I'm wrong.


Perhaps this can help
https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/nine-stacks/
Happy second-gues- *runs away*


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> View attachment 594753
> 
> Not the first time to get 5, lol. I have a pretty strong self-preservational instinct so that makes sense. sx-last shows too. Lol no sx
> 
> Perhaps this can help
> https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/nine-stacks/
> Happy second-gues- *runs away*





> Social/Sexual
> 
> This subtype is “everyone’s friend.” The social/sexual energy combines with the Nine’s merging tendency and conflict avoidance to create a subtype that is very charming and uses humor quite extensively to engage with the people in their lives. On the down side, they can be frustrating because they can easily lose focus when it comes to their life priorities. With the self-pres instinct last in the stacking, they have a hard time tending to their own needs. They drift, and tend to use their charm to get a lot of their self-pres needs met by the people in their lives. When the Eight wing is dominant, they sometimes even develop a sense of entitlement, though they are just as likely to return help to those they charm into helping them.
> 
> In relationships, this subtype can suffer from some of the same problems as the other social subtype. They usually fall into a relationship in which the partner pushes them to “do more” with their lives. This can be positive for both parties, but often ends up causing resentment to build for both partners.


Fits me best.  Which one are you? 

I wonder why I scored high in 6 and 2?


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Fits me best.  Which one are you?
> 
> I wonder why I scored high in 6 and 2?


sp/so. I am solidly sx-last and sp-first. I sorted out my instinctual stacking pretty quickly.

2: I heard female 9s score high on 2. Academic/intellectual 9s tend to score high on 5, one of the most common mistypes (5 vs 9).
6: there is a line of connection between 9 and 6, and that's the only possibility I can think of atm.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> sp/so. I am solidly sx-last and sp-first. I sorted out my instinctual stacking pretty quickly.
> 
> 2: I heard female 9s score high on 2. Academic/intellectual 9s tend to score high on 5, one of the most common mistypes (5 vs 9).
> 6: there is a line of connection between 9 and 6, and that's the only possibility I can think of atm.


Aw thanks  I'm sure of my everything now. No more second guessing...


----------



## Shinsei

I have a feeling you might start second guessing.
My Ni+Fe+Ti says so.

Am actually an INFJ all this while.


----------



## Jakuri

Wouldn't surprise me if she second-guesses again, as you said.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Possibly because she is balanced between 5 and 7. If the outside numbers are fairly balanced/equal then 3 6 9 are fairly likely.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Shinsei said:


> I have a feeling you might start second guessing.
> My Ni+Fe+Ti says so.
> 
> Am actually an INFJ all this while.


No, you're not. 



Jakuri said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if she second-guesses again, as you said.


No, I won't.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

@ColdNobility what's your instinctual variant? (9w1s are the best)


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> No, I won't.


can't pinpoint why but that was a cute moment imo.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> can't pinpoint why but that was a cute moment imo.


Admit it, you can't resist my charm. (Actually, it's the other way around)


----------



## Shinsei

Blue Ribbon said:


> Admit it, you can't resist my charm. (Actually, it's the other way around)


Nope thats it we are breaking up.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Shinsei said:


> Nope thats it we are breaking up.


Eh? But you're still the best. Do I have to say it every time? I mean it. It goes without saying.


----------



## Shinsei

@Blue Ribbon and @Jakuri

Enjoy your life together.

Actually that is not a bad couple.

*cough* you know the rest


----------



## Siri

I took the test too and got this:

You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 4 wing

Social variant


Type 5 SO
Type 4 SP
Type 6 SP
Type 9 SX
Type 8 SP
Type 1 SX
Type 7 SO
Type 3 SX
Type 2 SP

I haven't read much regarding the variants though.


----------



## Jakuri

https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/

@Siri you can read about them there. I like this blog.


----------



## darcstar3

I dunno what you're talking about =(
To lazy to read, and my phone has little battery left

You're probably typed correctly though


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Are you sure you're an ISFJ? Sure you can't be another type?


----------



## darcstar3

not at all sure >.<

but youre probably right


----------



## Blue Ribbon

It's okay. I second guess all the time too.


----------



## darcstar3

lol, this is like the 100th guess though >.<


----------



## Eset

Wagwan.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hey narci - just wondering - what are your instinctual variants?


----------



## Eset

Last time I touched them were like 2 months ago which gave me the results of:
SX/SP

I'll re-do it though.
No doubt it'll be the same.


----------



## darcstar3

why is your sig different (ive been meaning to ask)

youre intp, right?


----------



## Eset

darcstar3 said:


> why is your sig different (ive been meaning to ask)
> 
> youre intp, right?


Signature is different because:
1. I like change every now and then.
2. It will look better when I reach 10K (preparing).
3. Presents myself better (more useful).
4. Overall, I think it looks better (aesthetics).


----------



## Dezir

This narcissistic clearly refers to himself as an INTP. However:

- His profile picture indicates strong preference for Fi due to the inner-emotional aspect of it.
- His list indicates aspects of Te due to oganization in writing as opposed to the aestetic Fe or inner-emotional Fi.
- He is most likely Japaneses, amibo intensifies.
- He desires to present himself better, therefore not inferior Fe.
- His signature is so Fi it makes me vomit.

Let's see who you really are now impostor => INFP


* *




This is a joke


----------



## Eset

Results:

5, 6, 7
1, 8, 9
4, 3, 2

So 514

SP/SX


----------



## Shinsei

yes


----------



## Eset

Dezir said:


> This narcissistic clearly refers to himself as an INTP. However:
> 
> - His profile picture indicates strong preference for Fi due to the inner-emotional aspect of it.
> - His list indicates aspects of Te due to oganization in writing as opposed to the aestetic Fe or inner-emotional Fi.
> - He is most likely Japaneses, amibo intensifies.
> - He desires to present himself better, therefore not inferior Fe.
> - His signature is so Fi it makes me vomit.
> 
> Let's see who you really are now impostor => INFP
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke


There is a flaw,
all forms of customization = Fi to some degree.


----------



## Dezir

Why not costumize it in something more INTP-ish, like a math joke, or a sleepy cat, or something/someone who doesn't give a fuck, or some picture or signature representing "I'll do it tomorrow", or some deep thought with some silly answer at the end, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## darcstar3

Sure


----------



## Eset

Dezir said:


> Why not costumize it in something more INTP-ish, like a math joke, or a sleepy cat, or something/someone who doesn't give a fuck, or some picture or signature representing "I'll do it tomorrow", or some deep thought with some silly answer at the end, the possibilities are endless.


Because people who use avatars to represent their MBTI type are sad fucks.

I'd rather use something I like and not: "look INTP-ish".


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Potential Fi philosophy in those words.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I sense you have a Ti edge to you. Not sure, though.


----------



## Eset

I sense you have a gay edge to you. Not sure, though or why.


----------



## Siri

Your sig is gayest of all.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I am bisexual. So, I do have a gay edge. That wasn't very clever was it?

Ninja'd. That comment was for Narci

Siri: I think you're an INFP


----------



## Eset

*Siri:*

Your quote is just looking for disaster,
i.e. Ti tinkering.

*Blue Ribbon:*

At least I am correct in what I say.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Also very tactless.


----------



## Siri

Looks like this is turning into a compliments thread now.


----------



## Eset

Not interested in tact, as I find it tacky.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No. I'm not giving compliments... Neither is narci.


----------



## Eset

Bunch of Fi users, BLERGGHH!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aw, but ENFPs like you


----------



## Eset

I am always surrounded by xNFPs: irl and online.

WHHYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!?????

"Is this an xNFP which I see before me?"


----------



## Shinsei

well at least there is creativity happening.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

How many xNFPs do you know? We're not all that common.

Ninja'd

Shinsei seems like an INTJ. That's the impression I got.


----------



## Eset

All of my friends have been NFs beside like 1/2: which were ST. (I've had like 15 friends in my life time).
The majority of people in my education in which I am surrounded by are: NFs and some SPs I presume.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Blue Ribbon said:


> I sense you have a Ti edge to you. Not sure, though.


What do you reckon?


----------



## Shinsei

Blue Ribbon said:


> How many xNFPs do you know? We're not all that common.
> 
> Ninja'd
> 
> Shinsei seems like an INTJ. That's the impression I got.


my closest friend is an enfp, she is a fucking weirdo that likes my twisted and dark sense of humor, i get long well. lol


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> All of my friends have been NFs beside like 1/2: which were ST. (I've had like 15 friends in my life time).
> The majority of people in my education in which I am surrounded by are: NFs and some SPs I presume.


so what you are trying to say is that you have friends at uni now? impressive didn't think you could pull it off.


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> my closest friend is an enfp, she is a fucking weirdo that likes my twisted and dark sense of humor, i get long well. lol


NFPs find me some how.
As of now I am surrounded by 2 girls in which one is ENFP and the other I presume ExFP.
FUCKING HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!

I even display sarcasm and mockery to them, yet they won't leave me be.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> All of my friends have been NFs beside like 1/2: which were ST. (I've had like 15 friends in my life time).
> The majority of people in my education in which I am surrounded by are: NFs and some SPs I presume.


You've only had 15 friends? That's sad. But yeah, I guess it does have to do with the field of education. I'm surrounded by STs. 



Notus Asphodelus said:


> What do you reckon?


I don't know you well enough... Sorry can't help



Shinsei said:


> my closest friend is an enfp, she is a fucking weirdo that likes my twisted and dark sense of humor, i get long well. lol


Most Ne users are weird in some ways. I don't know... I think I like your sense of humor.


----------



## Eset

Narcissistic's ASD time: 
*Source 1:* Asperger syndrome - NAS

* *





*Social communication:*
Used to be severe, (still is)
getting better at: 
-abstract concepts.
-jokes and sarcasm

*Social interaction:*
Severe.

*Repetitive behaviour and routines:*
Severe.

*Highly-focused interests:*
Severe.

*Sensory sensitivity:*
Moderate.




*Source 2:* Symptoms of Asperger Syndrome | Symptoms of Aspergers | Autism Initiatives UK

* *





Bolded what I relate severely to:

*Have trouble detecting social cues and body language*

*Have difficulty with maintaining conversations and knowing when it is their turn to speak*

*Appear to lack empathy for other people and their feelings. Some people can appear to be introverted and almost aloof
*
*Dislike changes in routines*

*Employ a formal style of speaking using complex words or phrases despite not fully understanding their meaning*

*Be unable to recognise subtle differences in speech tone, pitch, and accent that alter the meaning of others’ speech*

Have difficulty when playing games which require the use of imagination - Note: Used to be severe in childhood, moderate now.

*Have limited range of interests which he or she may be very knowledgeable about*

Have poor handwriting and late development in motor skills such as catching a ball or using a knife and fork - Note: used to be severe in childhood, I was finally able to use a knife and fork correctly at the age of 7. Moderate at times.

*Have heightened sensitivity and become overstimulated by loud noises, lights, or strong tastes or textures*




*Source 3:* Asperger syndrome - Symptoms, diagnosis and treatment

* *





Bolded what I relate severely to:

*Problems with social skills: Children with Asperger syndrome generally have difficulty interacting with others and often are awkward in social situations. They generally do not make friends easily.*

*Restricted or repetitive behaviours: Children with this condition may develop odd, repetitive movements, such as hand wringing or finger twisting.*

*Unusual preoccupations or rituals: A child with Asperger syndrome may develop rituals that he or she refuses to alter, such as getting dressed in a specific order.*

*Communication difficulties: People with Asperger syndrome may not make eye contact when speaking with someone. They may have trouble using facial expressions and gestures, and understanding body language. They also tend to have problems understanding language in context.*

*Limited range of interests: A child with Asperger syndrome may develop an intense, almost obsessive, interest in a few areas, such as sports statistics, weather or maps.*

Coordination problems: The movements of children with Asperger syndrome may seem clumsy or awkward. - Note: used to be severe in childhood. Moderate as of now.

*Skilled or talented: Many children with Asperger syndrome are exceptionally talented or skilled in a particular area, such as music or maths.*




Conclusion:
I suppose I am severe then, rip.


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> You're fucked
> 
> Stalking your insta.
> 
> hmmm


Stalk my tumblr instead.
There is more talent to be seen there.


----------



## Shinsei

Blue Ribbon said:


> Whoa! Who tried to kill you?! Why would anyone try to kill a child?!


Well her name was Jasmine she was around my age and class, it was all fun and games until it was not. 

Thread= Derailed.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Narcissistic's ASD time:
> *Source 1:* Asperger syndrome - NAS
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Social communication:*
> Used to be severe, (still is)
> getting better at:
> -abstract concepts.
> -jokes and sarcasm
> 
> *Social interaction:*
> Severe.
> 
> *Repetitive behaviour and routines:*
> Severe.
> 
> *Highly-focused interests:*
> Severe.
> 
> *Sensory sensitivity:*
> Moderate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source 2:* Symptoms of Asperger Syndrome | Symptoms of Aspergers | Autism Initiatives UK
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded what I relate severely to:
> 
> *Have trouble detecting social cues and body language*
> 
> *Have difficulty with maintaining conversations and knowing when it is their turn to speak*
> 
> *Appear to lack empathy for other people and their feelings. Some people can appear to be introverted and almost aloof
> *
> *Dislike changes in routines*
> 
> *Employ a formal style of speaking using complex words or phrases despite not fully understanding their meaning*
> 
> *Be unable to recognise subtle differences in speech tone, pitch, and accent that alter the meaning of others’ speech*
> 
> Have difficulty when playing games which require the use of imagination - Note: Used to be severe in childhood, moderate now.
> 
> *Have limited range of interests which he or she may be very knowledgeable about*
> 
> Have poor handwriting and late development in motor skills such as catching a ball or using a knife and fork - Note: used to be severe in childhood, I was finally able to use a knife and fork correctly at the age of 7. Moderate at times.
> 
> *Have heightened sensitivity and become overstimulated by loud noises, lights, or strong tastes or textures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source 3:* Asperger syndrome - Symptoms, diagnosis and treatment
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded what I relate severely to:
> 
> *Problems with social skills: Children with Asperger syndrome generally have difficulty interacting with others and often are awkward in social situations. They generally do not make friends easily.*
> 
> *Restricted or repetitive behaviours: Children with this condition may develop odd, repetitive movements, such as hand wringing or finger twisting.*
> 
> *Unusual preoccupations or rituals: A child with Asperger syndrome may develop rituals that he or she refuses to alter, such as getting dressed in a specific order.*
> 
> *Communication difficulties: People with Asperger syndrome may not make eye contact when speaking with someone. They may have trouble using facial expressions and gestures, and understanding body language. They also tend to have problems understanding language in context.*
> 
> *Limited range of interests: A child with Asperger syndrome may develop an intense, almost obsessive, interest in a few areas, such as sports statistics, weather or maps.*
> 
> Coordination problems: The movements of children with Asperger syndrome may seem clumsy or awkward. - Note: used to be severe in childhood. Moderate as of now.
> 
> *Skilled or talented: Many children with Asperger syndrome are exceptionally talented or skilled in a particular area, such as music or maths.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion:
> I suppose I am severe then, rip.


Well, I hope you're able to get along well in life. I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Shinsei said:


> Well her name was Jasmine she was around my age and class, it was all fun and games until it was not.
> 
> Thread= Derailed.


Oh, so it wasn't intentional... That's a relief.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well, I hope you're able to get along well in life. I wish there was something I could do.


Not interested in changing anyways.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Not interested in changing anyways.


I'm happy to hear that  You're really awesome.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm happy to hear that  You're really awesome.


Don't be gay,
you still think I'm a ******.


----------



## Retsu

Wow you're so ENFP you can't even have one avatar @Blue Ribbon


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Don't be gay,
> you still think I'm a ******.


What does that mean? Does 'gay' have some meaning I'm unaware of? And I really do like you, so there. 



Retsu said:


> Wow you're so ENFP you can't even have one avatar @Blue Ribbon


Well, thanks. I can't tell if you're typed correctly but I assume you are.


----------



## Retsu

Blue Ribbon said:


> What does that mean? Does 'gay' have some meaning I'm unaware of? And I really do like you, so there.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks. I can't tell if you're typed correctly but I assume you are.


Gay meaning sentimental in this case


----------



## Shinsei

Bolded

*Have trouble detecting social cues and body language*

*Have difficulty with maintaining conversations and knowing when it is their turn to speak*

*Appear to lack empathy for other people and their feelings. Some people can appear to be introverted and almost aloof* I started noticing I was getting better at this when I was 15. 

Dislike changes in routines

*Employ a formal style of speaking using complex words or phrases despite not fully understanding their meaning*This one is not a problem when am with said "close friends" 

*Be unable to recognise subtle differences in speech tone, pitch, and accent that alter the meaning of others’ speech*

Have difficulty when playing games which require the use of imagination - Note: Used to be severe in childhood, 

Have limited range of interests which he or she may be very knowledgeable about

*Have poor handwriting and late development in motor skills such as catching a ball or using a knife and fork *- 

*Have heightened sensitivity* and become overstimulated by *loud noises,* *lights*, or strong tastes or textures

*Problems with social skills: Children with Asperger syndrome generally have difficulty interacting with others and often are awkward in social situations. They generally do not make friends easily.* People were attracted to me but always struggled to maintain friends that is why i use the term "close friends" not best, I dont have a best friend.

*Restricted or repetitive behaviours: Children with this condition may develop odd, repetitive movements, such as hand wringing or finger twisting.*

*Unusual preoccupations or rituals: A child with Asperger syndrome may develop rituals that he or she refuses to alter, such as getting dressed in a specific order. * Does Walking to the bathroom 4 times a day count.

*Communication difficulties: People with Asperger syndrome may not make eye contact when speaking with someone. They may have trouble using facial expressions and gestures, and understanding body language*. They also tend to have problems understanding language in context.

*Limited range of interests: A child with Asperger syndrome may develop an intense, almost obsessive, interest in a few areas, such as sports statistics, weather or maps.* My parents always said that I did not like anything, I was talking to Ursi about me being narrow minded 

*Coordination problems: The movements of children with Asperger syndrome may seem clumsy or awkward* . - 

Skilled or talented: Many children with Asperger syndrome are exceptionally talented or skilled in a particular area, such as music or *maths* Whoooooo


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> Gay meaning sentimental in this case


Oh, I see. Not a native speaker.


----------



## Eset

> Does 'gay' have some meaning I'm unaware of?


In that sentence it's like: idiot, stupid, silly.



> And I really do like you, so there.


Alright then,
just sounded shallow to me.


----------



## Max

Well, I guess that this is one of my last posts on here for a while, but I wanna say something about Asperger's. I have Asperger's and am an ENFJ. I know that sounds 'contradictory', 'cause all Aspies are INTx right (?!) I guess it's not as severe as other people's and I am thankful to an extent (and I guess that's also why I thought I was something else for years), but it's not all bad news. Over time you'll get better at social things, and knowing people in general. You can get support to help you through difficult times. Never feel ashamed to be who you are. It's not a disability. It's a part of who you are. 

I dunno why I said this, but I felt like saying it. I guess because Aspergers has so many negative stereotypes attached to it, and because sometimes people feel like an alien and think it's wrong and they struggle sometimes, but you aren't alone. There are so many other people out there willing to help you and nurture you and your strengths and help you have a fair chance in life, so yeah. Don't be afraid to get help


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> In that sentence it's like: idiot, stupid, silly.
> 
> 
> Alright then,
> just sounded shallow to me.


Why does that sound shallow? I already told you, I'm an honest person and I tell things as they are. Can't convince you though.


----------



## Eset

> Unusual preoccupations or rituals: A child with Asperger syndrome may develop rituals that he or she refuses to alter, such as getting dressed in a specific order.
> 
> -Does Walking to the bathroom 4 times a day count.


Why my ritual is that I have to wash my hair every day, and if I don't I get really: 
-in-secure, anxious, paranoid outdoors
-angry, aggressive in my mood

I have to wash it even if it's still sparkly clean regardless.
Contradictory to that, I rarely ever wash my body. i.e. rarely have showers/baths.

I used to have other rituals that I have grown out of that would cause similar affects or cause me to be nonfunctional.


----------



## Shinsei

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Well, I guess that this is one of my last posts on here for a while, but I wanna say something about Asperger's. I have Asperger's and am an ENFJ. I know that sounds 'contradictory', 'cause all Aspies are INTx right (?!) I guess it's not as severe as other people's and I am thankful to an extent (and I guess that's also why I thought I was something else for years), but it's not all bad news. Over time you'll get better at social things, and knowing people in general. You can get support to help you through difficult times. Never feel ashamed to be who you are. It's not a disability. It's a part of who you are.
> 
> I dunno why I said this, but I felt like saying it. I guess because Aspergers has so many negative stereotypes attached to it, and because sometimes people feel like an alien and think it's wrong and they struggle sometimes, but you aren't alone. There are so many other people out there willing to help you and nurture you and your strengths and help you have a fair chance in life, so yeah. Don't be afraid to get help


Aww Thanks my parents always hated my behaviors and they never understood it, so I always isolated my self. I remember bursting in rage to my parents about "I want to be alone for the rest of life" They would not leave me alone, we were going to go to the doctors to sort some shit about my parents always forgets shit like that, I hate going there. 

Alrighty mate am going to get skype for your sake


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Why my ritual is that I have to wash my hair every day, and if I don't I get really:
> -in-secure, anxious, paranoid outdoors
> -angry, aggressive in my mood
> 
> I have to wash it even if it's still sparkly clean regardless.
> Contradictory to that, I rarely ever wash my body. i.e. rarely have showers/baths.
> 
> I used to have other rituals that I have grown out of that would cause similar affects or cause me to be nonfunctional.


 I have to take a shower twice a day, one in the morning and one at night specifically 
Monday: 9.30Pm
Tuesday: 9.30Pm
Wednesday: 7Pm
Thurday: Nothing happens to me on thurdays TBH
Friday: 6pm

I still follow this till now if I dont I have really shit night sleeps and feeling anxious and unrelaxed.

especially Tuesdays since my parents arent home then


----------



## Retsu

Hm... yeah you guys are accurately typed


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> I have to take a shower twice a day, one in the morning and one at night specifically
> Monday: 9.30Pm
> Tuesday: 9.30Pm
> Wednesday: 7Pm
> Thurday: Nothing happens to me on thurdays TBH
> Friday: 6pm
> 
> I still follow this till now if I dont I have really shit night sleeps and feeling anxious and unrelaxed.
> 
> especially Tuesdays since my parents arent home then


How long has this been going on for?


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> How long has this been going on for?


5th grade.

edit: i never had the time when i was younger but over the past 6 years now the time was oughly around the same.


----------



## darcstar3

Interesting, i relate in some way or other to quite a few of those points though
I'm sure there's something like "you must relate to this many, strongly" or "it must interfere with this percent or more of your daily life"
Because i thought i had mild ocd, but it doesn't effect my daily like enough to be a problem, and maybe I'm slightly better now (i feel like I've just given up on a lot of things that mattered to me)

But anyway... Everyone here is correctly typed (probably)
Let's all go home and let this thread get back on track


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes to darcstar3.

[THIS IS AN AUTOMATIC MESSAGE - PLEASE REPLY INDIRECTLY TO THIS MAIL.]


----------



## HatoHeart

ISFP seems accurate enough for you. ^


----------



## RaisinKG

according to your sig, yes.


----------



## bremen

Yes Flo, Entp is your type alright.



Blue Ribbon said:


> @ColdNobility what's your instinctual variant? (9w1s are the best)


I'm 9w1, but how is that related to instinctual variant?

Anyways, I'm Sp/So.Feels like its obvious I would get that result since a strong Si is basically Self preservation.
View attachment 594802


Seems like I missed some sort of party earlier too.


@narcissistic Link to test


----------



## Eset

@ColdNobility

What test is that i.e. links.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Nah, I was just curious. Just wanted to know. I'm So/Sx

Keeps getting ninja'd. Yes, I agree - links please.


----------



## Jakuri

ColdNobility said:


> Yes Flo, Entp is your type alright.
> 
> 
> I'm 9w1, but how is that related to instinctual variant?
> 
> Anyways, I'm Sp/So.Feels like its obvious I would get that result since a strong Si is basically Self preservation.
> View attachment 594802
> 
> 
> Seems like I missed some sort of party earlier too.


Hello fellow sp/so-er. On tests I get sp/sx a bit more often because some tests make so sound like extraversion which I relate little, but I am sure I am sx-last. 

@narcissistic @Blue Ribbon Enneagram Variant Test


----------



## Eset

Sexual: 34%
Social: 66%
Self Preservation: 74%

SP/SO

I guess my hormones are low right now lol.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Sexual	|||||||||||||||	46%
Social	||||||||||||||||||||||||	74%
Self Preservation	|||||||||	22%


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sexual 70%
Social 50%
Self Preservation 50%

Interesting results now what to make of them. @Jakuri


----------



## Eset

Indeed interesting, if only I did programming to translate that.


----------



## Eset

So the other test I did suggested: SP/SX
This test suggested: SP/SO


----------



## Jakuri

@Azure_Zalaire according to this one, most likely sx-first, so sx/so or sx/sp. if you have hard time identifying the second instinct, I would try to find what your _last_ instinct (or a blind spot) is. I tend to be pretty low-key and found that someone full of intensity and passion both overwhelming and otherworldly (in that they seem to be in a different realm). I have someone irl who is all about intensity, and in this forum I had Animal to compare myself too as well. sp/so therefore, though my so isn't that strong either.

@narcissistic looking at your blind spot/last instinct would help. Some tests make so sound like extraversion, so that's why I score pretty low on so. But I am not so-last.

This is a very long article, but if you are sure on your top instinct, you should be able to skip parts of this article and read only what you need. One of the best articles out there on Enneagram instinctual stacking imo.
Socionics - the16types.info - Instinctual Stackings

p.s. As an active participant in the two visual typing threads in PerC, I guess I can post my collages and some of others' too. You will see some noticeable differences between Animal(sx-first) and lets mosey(sx-second but strong sx) vs me (sx-last, solidly so) once I stop procrastinating on grabbing my laptop  (using iPad on my lovely bed lol).


----------



## Eset

@Jakuri

I read that article long time ago.
Cba reading it again, because people don't really give two shits about Instinct Variants.


----------



## Jakuri

I disagree because different instinctual stacking causes non-trivial differences even within the same type imo, but okay. You are entitled to your opinion, which includes making such a broadband statement like "people don't give two shits" even when you could be in the minority.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I'm pretty sure of being sx last. Yeah, sure of my stacking - So/Sx


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm pretty sure of being sx last. Yeah, sure of my stacking - So/Sx


You mean sp-last, Bibbon?


----------



## bremen

Jakuri said:


> Hello fellow sp/so-er. On tests I get sp/sx a bit more often because some tests make so sound like extraversion which I relate little, but I am sure I am sx-last.
> @narcissistic @Blue Ribbon Enneagram Variant Test


Interesting we have a lot of things in common.Same instinctual variant, and very close enneagrams.Mine is most likely 9w1-6w5-3w4.


----------



## Eset

I barely see anyone around here discussing IVs,
It doesn't even have a relevance to this site i.e. no display feature and no forum section* for itself / though I suppose it does fall under "Enneagram Personality Theory Forum".

Conclusion: It is fairly irrelevant, not to say it's shit. Just people don't really care about it. And I lack interest in learning something that is somewhat irrelevant.

Irrelevant in terms of: Little applied use. And not irrelevant in terms of: bad theory.

Note:
I suppose: "unpopular" may be a better word to describe it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> You mean sp-last, Bibbon?


Yeah, thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Hmm I'm having a hard time between sp or so last.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Hmm I'm having a hard time between sp or so last.


I'm sp last. 
I have a hard time focusing on things. Also, I'm impulsive to the point that I've put myself in harm to get what I want. I sometimes need to be reminded to eat - but that could be because of my inf Si. I put others needs before mine even though I know I'm going to suffer for it later. I don't do much with myself. I need a push in the right direction sometimes. I kind of suck at taking care of myself in general. Hopefully this helps


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> I sometimes need to be reminded to eat


Nice


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> Nice


Why is it nice? I lost 4 kilos in the last month...


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why is it nice? I lost 4 kilos in the last month...


Nice.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Nice.


Why is it nice? Please tell me.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why is it nice? I lost 4 kilos in the last month...


Just a way of speaking nice as in:No comments-Speechless

I mean 4 kilos is a lot, have you taken breakfast btw?


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Just a way of speaking nice as in:No comments-Speechless
> 
> I mean 4 kilos is a lot, have you taken breakfast btw?


Ngl, but breakfast is some hard hitter.
Get's you buzzed up real fast, watch out not to take too much.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> Just a way of speaking nice as in:No comments-Speechless
> 
> I mean 4 kilos is a lot, have you taken breakfast btw?


I keep forgetting. It's not that I forget, more like, 'you know, I can eat after I finish doing this.' And then before I know it, it's too late to get breakfast.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm sp last.
> I have a hard time focusing on things. Also, I'm impulsive to the point that I've put myself in harm to get what I want. I sometimes need to be reminded to eat - but that could be because of my inf Si. I put others needs before mine even though I know I'm going to suffer for it later. I don't do much with myself. I need a push in the right direction sometimes. I kind of suck at taking care of myself in general. Hopefully this helps


That helps thanks blue ribbon. I read through 9w1 variants and sx/so is the closest I relate to. Especially the "right thing" and "wrong thing" descriptions.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Ngl, but breakfast is some hard hitter.
> Get's you buzzed up real fast, watch out not to take too much.


What do you put in your breakfast?cocaine?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> What do you put in your breakfast?cocaine?


You can do that?!


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> You can do that?!


Yeah, where I live, its the norm, not sure if its the same for you though.


----------



## Jakuri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> That helps thanks blue ribbon. I read through 9w1 variants and sx/so is the closest I relate to. Especially the "right thing" and "wrong thing" descriptions.


Which description did you check out? Doesn't look like the oceanmoonshine one.


> Sexual/Social
> 
> This subtype of Nine may appear least like a stereotypical Nine because the outward sexual and social energies obscure some of the withdrawing and “zoning out” tendencies of the Nine. These Nines are the most connected and assertive of the subtypes of Nine, especially when it comes to relationships. There is still some internal struggle, as with the sexual/self-pres, but overall there is less of a tendency to withdraw. With the self-pres instinct last, this subtype can neglect self-preservational needs in favor of the intensity of their sexual instinct’s pursuits. Individuals of this subtype could easily be mistaken for the dominant wing, because the sexual energy tends to flow in a manner similar to the energy of the wing. A Nine with a One wing would therefore appear more One-like and a Nine with Eight might be mistaken for an Eight.


Also, non-social-last does not surprise me, come to think of it now, because ones with non-weak social instinct tend to have stronger connection to 3, while strong self-pres more likely has stronger connection to 6 (and somewhat more likely to be 9w8, as Eli Jaxon-Bear pointed out in his book).


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> What do you put in your breakfast?cocaine?


That _is_ my breakfast.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> Yeah, where I live, its the norm, not sure if its the same for you though.


This could be the push I need to follow an actual diet.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> This could be the push I need to follow an actual diet.


You don't need a diet,
just eat when you need to.
That should be sufficient enough.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> You don't need a diet,
> just eat when you need to.
> That should be sufficient enough.


No, I've passed out once from low blood pressure. It's not good...


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> This could be the push I need to follow an actual diet.


Huh?
lmao feel free to.


narcissistic said:


> That _is_ my breakfast.


And its a real hitter?
Lol git good


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> No, I've passed out once from low blood pressure. It's not good...


Git gud scrub,
but: surely you are able to recognize when you are hungry i.e. tummy rumbles or feel tired/exhausted?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Git gud scrub,
> but: surely you are able to recognize when you are hungry i.e. tummy rumbles or feel tired/exhausted?


I do, but then, I'm like, 'I'll eat later.' It's like everything else is more important.


----------



## bremen

Enfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Jakuri said:


> Which description did you check out? Doesn't look like the oceanmoonshine one.
> 
> 
> Also, non-social-last does not surprise me, come to think of it now, because ones with non-weak social instinct tend to have stronger connection to 3, while strong self-pres more likely has stronger connection to 6 (and somewhat more likely to be 9w8, as Eli Jaxon-Bear pointed out in his book).


Description from here 

http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-f...bliss-streams-descriptions-9w1-stackings.html

So let me guess 9w1 sx/so. I have some sense of self preservation like accumulating wealth for the future but some things such as eating on time I can be bad about. Ill be busy like oh I'm hungry and should eat them because if not it will be a few hours later and like damn it why didn't I eat when I should have.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Blue Ribbon said:


> I do, but then, I'm like, 'I'll eat later.' It's like everything else is more important.


Yes this. It's like ill get to food later this is more important. Once done "why didn't I eat anything".*crash*


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I do, but then, I'm like, 'I'll eat later.' It's like everything else is more important.


What precisely is more important?

lmao,
your slothfulness is so slothful.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Yes this. It's like ill get to food later this is more important. Once done "why didn't I eat anything".*crash*


Yes, you get it  It's the same way with sleep too - I sleep at weird times.




narcissistic said:


> What precisely is more important?
> 
> lmao,
> your slothfulness is so slothful.


I get a lot of work done and I'm diligent in my studies.


----------



## bremen

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Description from here
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-f...bliss-streams-descriptions-9w1-stackings.html
> So let me guess 9w1 sx/so. I have some sense of self preservation like accumulating wealth for the future but some things such as eating on time I can be bad about. Ill be busy like oh I'm hungry and should eat them because if not it will be a few hours later and like damn it why didn't I eat when I should have.


Nice Link, for me it fits perfectly.
You're Sx/So right?


----------



## Dezir

@narcissistic that's the point, INTPs like things that "look INTP-ish", you don't.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I get a lot of work done and I'm diligent in my studies.


How about be more diligent in your health?

Great,
lots of work done by a skeleton.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ColdNobility said:


> Nice Link, for me it fits perfectly.
> You're Sx/So right?


Yeah it's the most accurate description so I'm Sx/So even though I have "balanced" so and sp at the moment.


----------



## Eset

Dezir said:


> @narcissistic that's the point, INTPs like things that "look INTP-ish", you don't.


Really?
It seems like there's a split:
-The people who like to look like their stereotypes i.e. avatar, signature, username
-The people who like to look like what they actually want to look like.

It's not just INTPs that do that,
it concerns all types.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

> so/sx 9w1
> 
> They want to contribute something new and passionate to society, but feel like too much of a social nonentity to do it. They may view themselves as 4ish due to issues around uniqueness, but these issues only arise because of how aware they are that others possess a sense of self, which only reinforces the 9's sense of nothingness....Since they know they lack a strong self, they lack hope about contributing something original. They resolve the quagmire either by spinning their wheels with fruitless and endless self-examination hoping to discover something deep about themselves or by conforming to various personalities and completely checking out. They are dispassionate in general but can seem more passionate, sad, or lively because they comply to a Oneish social instinct in the back of their head telling them how they should react and what's appropriate. They know underneath how internally unaffected they are. They are taken back by the possibilities of things they could imagine happening without stirring a real reaction in them and find it disturbing to think about how they could merge into anything... They can seem 7-like in their draw to books, people, beliefs, and adventures, but they are drawn to these outlets in hopes of receiving a sense of perspective and self. They have a nose for unconscious structures and may create a new language around patterns, themes, or archetypes in myths, traditions, history, and groups. They are easy to mistype because they can seem to run fully on the 'software" or agendas of different types. They may search for approval and validation like a 3, but reject the approval once they get it as if wondering why they would be worthy of admiration or attention in the first place. It's the 'agenda' 'software' itself they are addicted to, not the result.


This is soooo me. Like... I don't even know.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> How about be more diligent in your health?
> 
> Great,
> lots of work done by a skeleton.


I don't think you understand. It requires a lot of work and I'm lazy.


----------



## Jakuri

Jakuri said:


> p.s. As an active participant in the two visual typing threads in PerC, I guess I can post my collages and some of others' too. You will see some noticeable differences between Animal(sx-first) and lets mosey(sx-second but strong sx) vs me (sx-last, solidly so) once I stop procrastinating on grabbing my laptop  (using iPad on my lovely bed lol).


As I promised, now that I am on my laptop...

Some collages from Animal (4w3-6w7-8w9, sx/sp):

* *









































Some collages from lets mosey (5-1-4, sp/sx -- with strong sx):

* *

























































Some collages from me (9w1-6w5-4w5, sp/so -- quite weak sx):

* *








































































































Surely there will be differences coming from Enneagram tritype, but the instinctual vibes will be noticeably different as well.



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Description from here
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-f...bliss-streams-descriptions-9w1-stackings.html
> 
> So let me guess 9w1 sx/so. I have some sense of self preservation like accumulating wealth for the future but some things such as eating on time I can be bad about. Ill be busy like oh I'm hungry and should eat them because if not it will be a few hours later and like damn it why didn't I eat when I should have.


Ah yes thanks. That's a great source.
I knew I was sx-last so I didn't really read the sx-portion carefully, so that's why I couldn't recall.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't think you understand. It requires a lot of work and I'm lazy.


How so?
It's not like you are blind to your health,
you do seem to acknowledge it, just you show lack of interest in such. 
i.e. you realizing you're hungry but just putting it aside.

Not: "It requires a lot of work",
But: "It requires my interest".


----------



## bremen

> They want to contribute something new and passionate to society, but feel like too much of a social nonentity to do it. They may view themselves as 4ish due to issues around uniqueness, but these issues only arise because of how aware they are that others possess a sense of self, which only reinforces the 9's sense of nothingness....


 @Blue Ribbon You relate to being a nonentity and sense of nothingness?Are you sure you're not some sort of nihilist?
. . .


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> @Blue Ribbon You relate to being a nonentity and sense of nothingness?Are you sure you're not some sort of nihilist?
> . . .


No, it's more like, everyone else seems to be more important at times and I get this, 'no one cares about you feeling.' I guess it was the way I was raised. People just don't care what I have to say. Now, I don't care either.


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


> I have my old ones I think,
> I'll just re-do it.


I would do the pstypes one, I think it's one of the best. Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Hey, I have 4 in my tritype. 9w1 4w5 7w6


Cool story


Jakuri said:


> I think an argument can be made on connections between type 9 and nihilism. Cynicism as well, which I could relate quite a bit. Nonetheless, I think type 5 takes the crown on the nihilism front though.


That's really interesting, I can relate a lot to it.I'm not sure about type 5 being high on nihilism, but I could see it.


----------



## Siri

Only the 9w1-6w5-4w5 images didn't make me feel like throwing up.

Narci failing at other types as usual. Well, your avi and sig do give off Gamma vibe, your posts still smell Ne.


----------



## Eset

Source: Enneagram Test- The Riso-Hudson Type Indicator (Version 2.0)

Type 1: 7
Type 5: 7
Type 3: 6
Type 9: 4
Type 4: 3
Type 6: 3
Type 8: 3
Type 7: 3
Type 2: 0


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> Narci failing at other types as usual. Well, your avi and sig do give off Gamma vibe, your posts still smell Ne.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Source: Enneagram Test- The Riso-Hudson Type Indicator (Version 2.0)
> Type 1: 7
> Type 5: 7
> Type 3: 6
> Type 9: 4
> Type 4: 3
> Type 6: 3
> Type 8: 3
> Type 7: 3
> Type 2: 0


That makes no sense if you typed yourself type 4 for so long to have it that low.


Siri said:


> Only the 9w1-6w5-4w5 images didn't make me feel like throwing up.


Weren't you typed as type 5w4 until recently?Is that your tritype?


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> What do you mean by this?


You had clearly mentioned earlier that Ni is useless to you. Then why INTJ now?


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> That makes no sense if you typed yourself type 4 for so long to have it that low.


It's just a test bro.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> It's just a test bro.


Triggered.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> You had clearly mentioned earlier that Ni is useless to you. Then why INTJ now?


For shits and gigs.
But I am INTJ by the MBTI law,
just INTP by the Cog fucntion law.

So I mean: it does say "MBTI type:",
therefore It is more suiting to put INTJ there instead.


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> Weren't you typed as type 5w4 until recently?Is that your tritype?


I don't know what tritype is, but I do relate a lot to the descriptions of type 5, in terms of isolation and independence.


----------



## Jakuri

ColdNobility said:


> That's really interesting, I can relate a lot to it.I'm not about type 5 being high on nihilism, but I could see it.


Yeah I can relate a lot to the cynicism one too.
The nihilism one, that too, especially these ones (particularly the bolded parts):


> In a way, I think 9s are truly positive - in the sense that they see the artifices and the fluff so clearly that they must choose *hope over apathy* (or be consumed by meaninglessness). Of course, this process involves *a connection to apathy, so... sometimes a bit of that remains*, even with the conscious adoption of a positive outlook.





> It could also have to do with life experience, we are all partly social constructs.
> 
> I think type 9's are the most sensitive types of the enneagram, moreso [sic] than type 4's, *which makes life experience a bit heavy, since there is so much negativity to experience in life.* People close to you die, *your heart gets broken a couple of times, you realize society is even more horrible than you could ever imagine etc. Life is simply unfair. Over time the type 9 sweeps it all under a carpet, and becomes indifferent to life. Then there is the whole issue of being afraid of doing something wrong, which is where the 1 wing comes in. So there you have the perfect holy fool, still believing in fairy tales, somewhere in the back of their minds.
> *


I can see this; instinctual types instinctively (heh) focus on the fact that the world is not in the way it should be. And my rainbow-drooling over those pretty peaceful pixiv pics is such a great way to put everything under the rug and forget about it....


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> I would do the pstypes one, I think it's one of the best. Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


Type One: 31
Type Two: 34
Type Three: 2
Type Four: 41
Type Five: 19
Type Six: 32
Type Seven: 26
Type Eight: 0
Type Nine: 52

Just did it. Again, my 2 seems to be high... Could I have typed myself wrong?


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> For shits and gigs.
> But I am INTJ by the MBTI law,
> just INTP by the Cog fucntion law.
> 
> So I mean: it does say "MBTI type:",
> therefore It is more suiting to put INTJ there instead.


Are you saying that there are no cognitive functions involved in MBTI? If not, what is the MBTI law you're talking about?


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Type One: 31
> Type Two: 34
> Type Three: 2
> Type Four: 41
> Type Five: 19
> Type Six: 32
> Type Seven: 26
> Type Eight: 0
> Type Nine: 52
> 
> Just did it. Again, my 2 seems to be high... Could I have typed myself wrong?


You can check out the following possible mistypes pages for more info:
https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-2-and-9
https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/nines/ (scroll down till you reach the relevant section)

I am not saying you are definitely mistyped or something like that (it's something only you can decide for yourself), but more often than not type 9 females mistype themselves as 2.

@Siri Maybe he is talking about the pure dichotomy-based approach?



Siri said:


> Only the 9w1-6w5-4w5 images didn't make me feel like throwing up.
> 
> Narci failing at other types as usual. Well, your avi and sig do give off Gamma vibe, your posts still smell Ne.


4-6-8: too intense?
5-1-4: too visceral? should be noted that she is Ni-Se.
9-6-4/mine: sx-last and strongly judicious/Ne-Si, so it should be the most low-key and comfort-oriented (Si valuing) as well.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> Yeah I can relate a lot to the cynicism one too.
> The nihilism one, that too, especially these ones (particularly the bolded parts):
> 
> I can see this; instinctual types instinctively (heh) focus on the fact that the world is not in the way it should be. And my rainbow-drooling over those pretty peaceful pixiv pics is such a great way to put everything under the rug and forget about it....


Very cute... I wouldn't call myself a nhilist or a cynic by any means. But yeah, I get it. I attributed my 9ness to the way I was raised. I always felt like my parents didn't like my scattered and temperamental nature - like they wished I would be a different person... I am very sensitive and my solution to most problems is to distance myself from them or to just let things happen.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> You can check out the following possible mistypes pages for more info:
> https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-2-and-9
> https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/nines/ (scroll down till you reach the relevant section)
> 
> I am not saying you are definitely mistyped or something like that (it's something only you can decide for yourself), but more often than not type 9 females mistype themselves as 2.
> 
> @Siri Maybe he is talking about the pure dichotomy-based approach?


I'm definitely a 9. I'm just open to the possibility that I have a 2 in my tritype.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> I don't know what tritype is, but I do relate a lot to the descriptions of type 5, in terms of isolation and independence.


Tritype is basically the final result of enneagrams theory.There is 27 possible triype combination and descriptions for each one, you find your tritype by taking the core-head-body of this thing:

9w1-6w5-3w4 = 369 tritype (mediator archetype I think)

helpful links:

27 tritype

Tritype variants


----------



## Eset

Source: https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest.php

Type 1 - 10.7
Type 6 - 10.7
Type 5 - 10.3
Type 3 - 7.4
Type 9 - 7.4
Type 4 - 7.3
Type 7 - 6.4
Type 2 - 0.3

Wing 6w5 - 15.9
Wing 5w6 - 15.7
Wing 1w9 - 14.4
Wing 5w4 - 14
Wing 6w7 - 13.9
Wing 9w1 - 12.8
Wing 4w5 - 12.5
Wing 7w6 - 11.8
Wing 3w4 - 11.1
Wing 4w3 - 11
Wing 1w2 - 10.9
Wing 9w8 - 8.3
Wing 3w2 - 7.6
Wing 7w8 - 7.3
Wing 2w1 - 5.7
Wing 2w3 - 4

So:
1w9 - 6w5/5w6 - 3w4/4w5
6w5/5w6 - 1w9 - 3w4/4w5


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Very cute... I wouldn't call myself a nihilist or a cynic by any means. But yeah, I get it. I attributed my 9ness to the way I was raised. I always felt like my parents didn't like my scattered and temperamental nature - like they wished I would be a different person... I am very sensitive and my solution to most problems is to distance myself from them or to just let things happen.


Also, I forgot to add this: I think there's one thing that connects all the thoughts presented in the cynicism and the nihilism thread -- the deeply entrenched sense of resignation (hence apathy/sloth), something I relate to all too much. >_<

I was piddling around with nihilism and cynicism big time when I was in adolescence. But once my psyche stabilized after the period of adolescent stupidity, it kinda wore out (didn't completely disappear, but more balanced for sure).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> Blue: Haven't you got any classes tomorrow?


OMG, I do. Gotta go sleep. Thanks for the reminder. I don't have to wake early tomorrow thankfully


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> But using that logic:
> I was born dead.


Don't be edgy.

Edit:nvm context


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


> But using that logic:
> I was born dead.


Some strong Ti you are pulling there.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Don't be edgy.


Don't be gay.



Jakuri said:


> Some strong Ti you are pulling there.


Just applying logic, nothing special.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Oh, I wouldn't know anything about that.
> 
> But using that logic:
> I was born dead.


No. When I said that, what I meant was that the person I used to be is dead. I used to be different. If that makes any sense. It's metaphorical. I do believe the change is for the better and I can't change the past, so there's no point in saying that. Feelings are not logical in any case. And I don't think you're emotionless.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Don't be gay.


I edited it, didnt see the context.


----------



## Jakuri

Bibbon I thought you have classes. Reminder #2


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Oh, I wouldn't know anything about that.
> 
> But using that logic:
> I was born dead.


There's a difference though: You haven't lost anything, she did.

You cannot call rocks _dead_, they didn't have life in the first place. Literally, you die when you lose your life.


----------



## RaisinKG

Above is KTAJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> Bibbon I thought you have classes. Reminder #2


It's so hard to go to sleep...  I'll go now. I have some really good friends here.


----------



## Retsu

flourine said:


> Above is KTAJ


Ktah pls


----------



## Jakuri

@flourine KTAJ #2 because that's apparently a pretty awesome type.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> No. When I said that, what I meant was that the person I used to be is dead.


Ah, re-birth is what you are looking for.
Using dead would assume you to be: complete/finished/ended.
And in that context it would imply you have nothing left to live for.



> Feelings are not logical in any case.


Not saying they are.



> And I don't think you're emotionless.


True, just blind of my emotions therefore it is easy to assume I am emotionless since: I hardly perceive/notice them.


----------



## Because_why_not

darcstar3 said:


> I dunno what you're talking about =(
> To lazy to read, and my phone has little battery left
> 
> You're probably typed correctly though


*Too* lazy to type too.



darcstar3 said:


> why is your sig different (ive been meaning to ask)
> 
> youre intp, right?


It's cos he's speshul snowflake



Dezir said:


> This narcissistic clearly refers to himself as an INTP. However:
> 
> - His profile picture indicates strong preference for Fi due to the inner-emotional aspect of it.
> - His list indicates aspects of Te due to oganization in writing as opposed to the aestetic Fe or inner-emotional Fi.
> - He is most likely Japaneses, amibo intensifies.
> - He desires to present himself better, therefore not inferior Fe.
> - His signature is so Fi it makes me vomit.
> 
> Let's see who you really are now impostor => INFP
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke


Ha! I like you.



narcissistic said:


> I sense you have a gay edge to you. Not sure, though or why.


Gaydar in tune then.



narcissistic said:


> People complained when I presented as INTJ on my profile.
> I am INTJ by Myers-Briggs, but INTP by cog functions.
> 
> And most people here associate MBTI with cog functions, so INTP it is.


That makes no sense.



Jakuri said:


> Some strong Ti you are pulling there.


No it's si he's isfj and you are infj.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> There's a difference though: You haven't lost anything, she did.


How can I assume she lost something, she never stated: loss.


----------



## Eset

@Because_why_not

_Eww_, who do you think you are; barging in like nothing has happened?!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> How can I assume she lost something, she never stated: loss.


Please leave this topic.  It makes me feel weird.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Retsu obviously KTAJ #3


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Please leave this topic.  It makes me feel weird.


What did I do exactly?


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


> @Because_why_not
> 
> _Eww_, who do you think you are; barging in like nothing has happened?!


Non-KTAJ conduct there by @Because_why_not.
But in any case, good to see you around again BWN.



Because_why_not said:


> No it's si he's isfj and you are infj.


Cool story, nice joke, coming from ENTJ.


----------



## Jakuri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Wow so you and me are the same primary tri types. :shocked: (9-3-7)


Based on the test result, likely @flourine is 7w6...so yeah ambassadors, except that the gut fix wing is different. Different core too. 7 vs 9


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> Ironic,
> just as I said there was nothing to discuss about.
> 
> Who is this person we are speaking of, or did you mean me?
> I presume you've just misgendered me *triggered* (have some Fi for you).


First of all, I meant INTJ. Drinking wine doesn't mix with typing with your pinky finger. 

As for the triggering - no reason to presume. I just didn't see the little blue symbol and my memory is shit. My bad.

Thanks for the Fi!


----------



## Eset

Daenerys Targaryen said:


> First of all, I meant INTJ. Drinking wine doesn't mix with typing with your pinky finger. My bad.
> 
> As for the triggering - no reason to presume. I just didn't see the little blue symbol and my memory is shit.
> 
> Thanks for the Fi!


ENTP; drinking wine, wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Jakuri said:


> Based on the test result, likely @flourine is 7w6...so yeah ambassadors, except that the gut fix wing is different. Different core too. 7 vs 9


Still given the "ambassador" tri type title. Even with a different wing and fix that is a fairly uncommon to see the same gut/heart/head primary combination.


----------



## Eset

Here's a song:


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> You're discussion on me being INFP was very superficial and had shallow reasoning to it.
> Same applies to when you've discussed ISFJ with me.
> 
> Underlined:
> Of course you would,
> because that allows you to be a dick to me.
> Good one,
> I can see through this shit.


Actually you showed Fi and I told you and you acknowledged it.

Must be ENxP with that inf Si of yours.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Actually you showed Fi and I told you and you acknowledged it.


Yes, I am able to demonstrate a function if I so wish to, however that does not make it my dominant.



> Must be ENxP with that inf Si of yours.


Good kek.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yes, I am able to demonstrate a function if I so wish to, however that does not make it my dominant.
> 
> Good kek.


The functions aren't consciously chosen. It's not you get up in the morning and think "You know, I fancy cereal for breakfast today and a bit of using Fi"


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> The functions aren't consciously chosen. It's not you get up in the morning and think "You know, I fancy cereal for breakfast today and a bit of using Fi"


Well, I guess I'm super human then.
Don't punish me just because you're a mere peasant.

Also ironic coming from you,
who demonstrates functions all the time.
So your logic is shit and flawed, peasant.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not you can be any type you want. the skies the limit


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> @Because_why_not you can be any type you want. the skies the limit


Good kek,
especially since I know where this was quoted from.


----------



## RaisinKG

oh really? @Witch of Britannia

are you narcissistic


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Well, I guess I'm super human then.
> Don't punish me just because you're a mere peasant.
> 
> Also ironic coming from you,
> who demonstrates functions all the time.
> So your logic is shit and flawed, peasant.


The difference is I'm copying the behaviours and maybe imitating the thinking. I don't all of a sudden become that type. By your argument I could go "I want to be [insert type here]" and actually become one. The theory is that it's not a conscious act, it just happens.

And everyone uses every function. How do you think people only use 4 in that strength and order?
@flourine: Copying me level: up to 11


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> oh really? @Witch of Britannia
> 
> are you narcissistic


Yes.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> The difference is I'm copying the behaviours and maybe imitating the thinking. I don't all of a sudden become that type. By your argument I could go "I want to be [insert type here]" and actually become one. The theory is that it's not a conscious act, it just happens.
> 
> And everyone uses every function. How do you think people only use 4 in that strength and order?
> @flourine: Copying me level: up to 11


I just said I can demonstrate functions, therefore it is inline with the logic you've stated that I have underlined.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not Definitely a ABWN (BWN variant) if I ever saw one. I am just following in your footsteps


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> @Because_why_not Definitely a ABWN (BWN variant) if I ever saw one. I am just following in your footsteps


Then at least get it right :dry:

The hashtags are for ISF*P*s. It's too hip for ISFJs.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Then at least get it right :dry:
> 
> The hashtags are for ISF*P*s. It's too hip for ISFJs.


who said ISFJs cant be hip? #letsbefriends


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> who said ISFJs cant be hip? #letsbefriends


#ISFPsarentfriendswithfakerz


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> #ISFPsarentfriendswithfakerz


[triggered]


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Purposely not responding = ignorance.


I had already disclosed I would not respond beforehand,
that does not make me ignorant after you respond back with something new.

Unless you want me to respond?


----------



## Eset

You have put me in a trap in where:
- If I do respond then you will call me out for being a hypocrite.
- If I don't respond then you will claim me as being ignorant.

This is truly the end of the discussion now, with you entirely.

Post what you like; about me.

But:
1): Do not expect me to take notice of you, despite it being ignorant or not (even though being ignorant of your existence isn't exactly life threatening or making me a worse of a being).

2): Do not expect me to talk to you i.e. initiate conversations with you.


----------



## Endologic

#escapism


----------



## Shinsei

yes


----------



## Siri

Te user for sure, did observe Ni a couple of times. So, maybe yes.


----------



## Eset

Undere, indeed.


----------



## Siri

Bullshitdere, indeed.


----------



## Retsu

Wow what a shitshow above
Fi signature claiming to not be understood


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I see Se. Not much Fi, so yeah, ISTP or ESTP fits.


----------



## Siri

Retsu said:


> Fi signature


I agree.



> claiming to not be understood


Could actually mean more than just that.

WoC: ESFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> Could actually mean more than just that.
> 
> *WoC: ESFJ*


The bolded part I disagree with. In any case, go away INTP.


----------



## Siri

Type: MEAN ;_;


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> Could actually mean more than just that.
> 
> WoC: ESFJ


Depression don't real

Yeah I have experience with that school of thought from the elderly

It took some time for me to accept it does real and I did actually need meds


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> Depression don't real
> 
> Yeah I have experience with that school of thought from the elderly
> 
> It took some time for me to accept it does real and I did actually need meds


been there sister. I know the feels.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> been there sister. I know the feels.


Meh I'm only saying I do actually get the point behind the signature, It's largely under control. Cheers


----------



## Siri

Retsu said:


> Depression don't real
> 
> Yeah I have experience with that school of thought from the elderly
> 
> It took some time for me to accept it does real and I did actually need meds


I am not sure if I was ever depressed for real, but I had been through a phase a couple of years ago, where I had zero self confidence for several months.


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> I am not sure if I was ever depressed for real, but I had been through a phase a couple of years ago, where I had zero self confidence for several months.


It generally encompasses more than that, unfortunately


----------



## darcstar3

from reading your sig, it seems right


----------



## bremen

I'm not sure, do you think you're an Si dom or how strong is your preference for that function?
Do you think your Fe is better than Fi?


----------



## darcstar3

i have strong si, its about the only thing im certain of

and as for fe and fi... im less sure on that now
i care lots about what people think of me, and i get most upset when i think ive inconvenienced someone, so i always though fe
but ive started to notice some things that i just dont like eg "smoking is bad", "loud people are bad", "drinking too much is bad" type things, which seem kinda fi


----------



## Retsu

Dothraki said:


> Se
> x=x, y=y, z=z
> 
> Si
> x+y=z
> 
> Ne
> z x y t r c a b ?
> 
> Ni
> z=x+y
> 
> Does this make sense? Sorry, I didn't know where to post this, but you helped me a lot with my type, so I'd like to know your opinion.


...yeah I ain't doubting ISTJ


----------



## bremen

Dothraki said:


> Se
> x=x, y=y, z=z
> Si
> x+y=z
> Ne
> z x y t r c a b ?
> Ni
> z=x+y
> Does this make sense? Sorry, I didn't know where to post this, but you helped me a lot with my type, so I'd like to know your opinion.


Yeah, it makes sense although I am perplex how that would help more than common sources.


----------



## Kimchi

I just wanted to know if it was a good method, because it's the method I was using in my mind to make things easier. Of course, other informations are needed too lol.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Miracles said:


> Yeah, it makes sense although I am perplex how that would help more than common sources.


 @Dothraki It does actually make sense, the Ne example is hilarious


----------



## Siri

Probably not.


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> Probably not.


o y not O:


----------



## Siri

You seem to value Ne.


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> You seem to value Ne.


But why

I mean this is my MBTI and not JCF so


----------



## Siri

Retsu said:


> But why
> 
> I mean this is my MBTI and not JCF so


Oh right, I get it


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> Oh right, I get it


What do you think my JCF would be?


----------



## Siri

Retsu said:


> What do you think my JCF would be?


I have no clue, since I haven't interacted with you much. You seem to value Ne, Si as per Socionics though.


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> I have no clue, since I haven't interacted with you much. You seem to value Ne, Si as per Socionics though.


Good enough for me, cheers


----------



## Eset

Dothraki said:


> Se
> x=x, y=y, z=z
> 
> Si
> x+y=z
> 
> Ne
> z x y t r c a b ?
> 
> Ni
> z=x+y
> 
> Does this make sense? Sorry, I didn't know where to post this, but you helped me a lot with my type, so I'd like to know your opinion.


It would look better like this:

Se
x=x y=y z=z

Si
x=y 

Ne
......x<
z<
......y<
Ni
z --> x --> y

lmao


----------



## bremen

Mbti Istj/Intj

Functions theory:Estj-Ti, Istj-Ti, Intp-Te Ti-Si loop, Intj-Ti


----------



## Jakuri

Ne vs Ni 








And our fellow Witch of Miracles is correctly typed


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes, the Witch of Purity is correctly typed.

All the witches are correctly typed


----------



## Eset

Good type to be actually typed as.

jk fuck NFPs.


----------



## kitchensink

first of all how dare you


----------



## Retsu

Lol definitely infp from indignant response


----------



## Eset

Least you're not NFP.

Good on ya,
God bless ya!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Good type to be actually typed as.
> 
> jk fuck NFPs.


Ok you're cute.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Ok you're cute.


I meant: accurately,
but whatevs.

Still an ENFPleb.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I meant: accurately,
> but whatevs.
> 
> Still an ENFPleb.


What happened to you? I think I can agree that you're INTJ. 

What do you mean accurately?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> What happened to you? I think I can agree that you're INTJ.
> 
> What do you mean accurately?


"Good type to be accurately* typed as."

Underlined:
What do you mean?
Do you mean, how can I go from:
Certainly INTP --> possibly INTJ?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> "Good type to be accurately* typed as."
> 
> Underlined:
> What do you mean?
> Do you mean, how can I go from:
> Certainty INTP --> possibly INTJ?


I just feel like you've changed somehow. Could be from the type change... or maybe I'm just imagining it.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I just feel like you've changed somehow. Could be from the type change... or maybe I'm just imagining it.


I change all the time,
depends if:
-I'm depressed
-I'm maniac
-I'm influenced by fictional characters
-I'm influenced by non-fictional characters

Would say:
INTP seems like my depressed stage.
TJ seems like my maniac stage.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yes @Witch of Certainty is typed correctly.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I change all the time,
> depends if:
> -I'm depressed
> -I'm maniac
> -I'm influenced by fictional characters
> -I'm influenced by non-fictional characters
> 
> Would say:
> INTP seems like my depressed stage.
> TJ seems like my maniac stage.


Oh... I see. I can also be temperamental but not as much as the other ENFPs I know. 

Well, either way, INTx. Also, being influenced by mood seems like an Fi thing. So, INTJ then.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Oh... I see. I can also be temperamental but not as much as the other ENFPs I know.
> 
> Well, either way, INTx. Also, being influenced by mood seems like an Fi thing. So, INTJ then.


But you could argue INTP,
since being influenced by fictional/non-fictional characters is: Fe.


----------



## leictreon

Yes


----------



## Blue Ribbon

leictreon said:


> Yes


Yes, you're typed correctly too. 



Witch of Britannia said:


> But you could argue INTP,
> since being influenced by fictional/non-fictional characters is: Fe.


That could be Fi too. If you find a character attractive, you can try to have the same values as them. I don't see how that's Fe.


----------



## Eset

What about altering your personality to seem more appealing to peoole you like irl i.e. If they like X then I will also like X


----------



## Siri

Blue: Shows Fe, Fi quite often, sometimes Te as well.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I'm starting to see the Fi in you. So yes.


Witch of Britannia said:


> What about altering your personality to seem more appealing to peoole you like irl i.e. If they like X then I will also like X


I do that sometimes, but I do have Fe, so I don't know. Do you do that?


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Least you're not NFP.
> 
> Good on ya,
> God bless ya!


R u ok


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I'm starting to see the Fi in you. So yes.
> 
> 
> I do that sometimes, but I do have Fe, so I don't know. Do you do that?


Hence why I addressed it.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> R u ok


Cute avatar/signature = a cute me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Hence why I addressed it.


I can't somehow imagine that. But that could be Fe. I guess it is. I don't think INTJ would do that. INTP for you, then. Both fit.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I can't somehow imagine that. But that could be Fe. I guess it is. I don't think INTJ would do that. INTP for you, then. Both fit.


Well I haven't done that lately,
Just commenting on previous crushes I've had.

Also,
What about:
Tends to follow people around and prefers to do what they do - this is what I do around my friends, I tend to lack an opinion on what to do and would rather have others lead in that regard.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Well I haven't done that lately,
> Just commenting on previous crushes I've had.
> 
> Also,
> What about:
> Tends to follow people around and prefers to do what they do - this is what I around my friends, I tend to lack an opinion on what to do and would rather have others lead in that regard.


Well, that sounds cute :3 

Does sound a lot like Fe. I only ask others to make decisions when I'm confused. Fi tends to be opinionated in that sense. However, I will do what someone wants if I'm romantically interested in them. I haven't had the chance to observe an INTJ in love before but I think Fe fits that kind of behavior.


----------



## Eset

@gyogul

Regardless,

Your functions are too close together therefore it is hard to tell what you're:
-Good at
-Ok at
-Bad at

But INTJ in Ni-Fi loop is probably the best fit,
otherwise:

ISTJ: in loop
INTP: in loop
INFJ: in loop


----------



## gyogul

@Witch of Britannia

now i'm curious how you guessed that from simply looking at my avatar


----------



## Eset

gyogul said:


> @Witch of Britannia
> 
> now i'm curious how you guessed that from simply looking at my avatar


A magician never reveals his secrets.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

When we use this thread to actually type people, it makes me so happy


----------



## darcstar3

Witch of Britannia said:


> But you could argue INTP,
> since being influenced by fictional/non-fictional characters is: Fe.


really? then i definitely have fe, when i watched an australian show i thought in an australian accent for a while
and when i read the original sweeny todd, i thought in the same style of old, complicated language
and when i watched sherlock and house, i kept trying to analyse things and had to be careful not to give too curt or sarcastic a response to things >.<




Witch of Britannia said:


> I doubt I have inferior or tertiary Te.
> Also doubt I have dominant or auxiliary Fi.
> And me doubting means: Not a chance.
> 
> Tell me the first 3 functions that come to mind when seeing me?


can i try? i guess ti, fe, and... hmm, ne?



Witch of Britannia said:


> hahaahh Ni-Fi loop,
> I predicted that shit lol yes +1 Ni points.


probably correct enough


ninjad:



Witch of Certainty said:


> When we use this thread to actually type people, it makes me so happy


thats a lot of fe >.< or is it te for wanting to correct things?


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> I doubt I have inferior or tertiary Te.
> Also doubt I have dominant or auxiliary Fi.
> And me doubting means: Not a chance.
> 
> Tell me the first 3 functions that come to mind when seeing me?


Tbh, I have seen you express Te more than Ti. I see Ne and Fe (rare) as well.

The only function I find absent in you is Se.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Envy said:


> can i try? i guess ti, fe, and... hmm, ne?


I presume;
Ti: Because I come off logically orientated.
Fe: Because I help people on this site.
Ne: Because I am fairly creative with my gifs and goofing around.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Envy said:


> ninjad:
> 
> thats a lot of fe >.< or is it te for wanting to correct things?


You'll never know.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> Tbh, *1):* I have seen you express Te more than Ti. *2):* I see Ne and Fe (rare) as well.
> 
> *3):* The only function I find absent in you is Se.


1):
How so, or is that just vibes?

2):
I presume it is in the same regards to my response to darc?

3):
I am Se-PoLR so that would be why.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I presume;
> Ti: Because I come off logically orientated.
> Fe: Because I help people on this site.
> Ne: Because I am fairly creative with my gifs and goofing around.


I don't see much Ni... but then again, I wouldn't know how to spot it even if it was there. 

I see Ti, Te and Si. To be honest, I've seen you use almost everything.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I don't see much Ni... but then again, I wouldn't know how to spot it even if it was there.
> 
> I see Ti, Te and Si. To be honest, I've seen you use almost everything.


I can agree with Ni,
though Ni is said to be really hard to see until it becomes blatantly obvious.

Underlined: 
Possibly because I often demonstrate/mock functions a lot.


----------



## Kimchi

WoB is a clear T. I seriously doubt NFP for him. He also got some huge J vibes, but maybe it's just me. STJ or NTJ both seem accurate.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> 1):
> How so, or is that just vibes?


Just vibes maybe, because I feel that your typing methods are shallow. (don't kill me now)



> 2):
> I presume it is in the same regards to my response to darc?


In case of you and Fe, I see more than just helping people with their type. You are able to make people feel comfortable whenever you want to. 




> 3):
> I am Se-PoLR so that would be why.


Agreed.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> Just vibes maybe, because I feel that your typing methods are shallow. (don't kill me now)


They're shallow on purpose,
because:
- I cannot be bothered to read their whole life story (usually they write nothing but useless information)
- My methods work best collectively but not individualistically 

It's why after I suggest what type they could be,
I then just give them tonnes of information about that type and then ask them how they relate to such information.



> In case of you and Fe, I see more than just helping people with their type. You are able to make people feel comfortable whenever you want to.


Unsure about that,
perhaps that's a blind-spot to me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Dothraki said:


> WoB is a clear T. I seriously doubt NFP for him. He also got some huge J vibes, but maybe it's just me. STJ or NTJ both seem accurate.


 I don't know you well enough but based on vibes, ISTJ fits. 



Witch of Britannia said:


> I can agree with Ni,
> though Ni is said to be really hard to see until it becomes blatantly obvious.
> 
> Underlined:
> Possibly because I often demonstrate/mock functions a lot.


I wouldn't say Ni is that hard to spot. From my experience hanging out with INFJs, if I have long enough conversions with them, it really shows. 

Yes, I suppose you could be mimicking them. You do a good job of it. I don't think I could pretend to be another type if I tried.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Unsure about that,
> perhaps that's a blind-spot to me.


I agree with Siri on that one. You have a comforting presence. I don't know if you're doing it on purpose or not, but it feels natural.


----------



## Jakuri

Good that I didn't walk into a thread derailment. Just saying.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I agree with Siri on that one. You have a comforting presence. I don't know if you're doing it on purpose or not, but it feels natural.


I always thought I am giving off antagonistic vibes.
So this is surprising to hear.


----------



## Eset

Note:
Are these vibes stemming from my aesthetics i.e. profile account or how I am?

Because I can agree with my aesthetics being comforting and friendly, but I am unsure about: how I am.


----------



## bremen

I see a lot of Te-Ti, and the occasional Ne moments from you.Not a lot of Fi, Fe>Fi in my opinion.Si maybe tertiary or something.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Note:
> Are these vibes stemming from my aesthetics i.e. profile account or how I am?
> 
> Because I can agree with my aesthetics being comforting and friendly, but I am unsure about: how I am.


More from the way you use GIFs and stuff.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> I see a lot of Te-Ti, and the occasional Ne moments from you.Not a lot of Fi, Fe>Fi in my opinion.Si maybe tertiary or something.


Can you agree to any of the points on: resisting Fi:

Resisting Fi development can lead to people being: inattentive to the legitimate needs of self and others; callous and dismissive of the feelings/experiences of others; projecting and judgmental, using overly harsh standards or overgeneralizations to criticize or control people; resistant to emotional life and well-being; prone to perceiving emotional sensitivity as a weakness in oneself and others; amoral or immoral, doing whatever is necessary for personal goals at the expense of relationships.

I can agree with Si tertiary qualities.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Note:
> Are these vibes stemming from my aesthetics i.e. profile account or how I am?
> 
> Because I can agree with my aesthetics being comforting and friendly, but I am unsure about: how I am.


Yes, you have a very good sense of aesthetics. But aside from that, I don't think you have an antagonistic presence. Even when you joke or say mean things, I never feel like you cross any lines or that you really have bad intentions. Also, you seem very helpful in helping people get typed and you even helped me pick a cute avi. All these traits are appreciated.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Purity said:


> Good that I didn't walk into a thread derailment. Just saying.


You know what to expect at this point. Also, we are discussing typology, so there's that.


----------



## darcstar3

Witch of Britannia said:


> I presume;
> Ti: Because I come off logically orientated.
> Fe: Because I help people on this site.
> Ne: Because I am fairly creative with my gifs and goofing around.


pretty much, but fe is also from the way you describe yourself in real life too, it seems like you really worry about other people and their opinions

one reason id say youre probably intp

ninjad again -.- stop that



Witch of Certainty said:


> You know what to expect at this point. Also, we are discussing typology, so there's that.


probably ok


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Yes, you have a very good sense of aesthetics. But aside from that, I don't think you have an antagonistic presence. Even when you joke or say mean things, I never feel like you cross any lines or that you really have bad intentions. Also, you seem very helpful in helping people get typed and you even helped me pick a cute avi. All these traits are appreciated.


So are you suggesting: INFJ?
Or are we being biased on INTJs not being helpful lmao.


----------



## Jakuri

@narcissistic Sure you can be argumentative when needed, but being argumentative and being non-antagonistic are not mutually exclusive. Well, you are just being a T if you ask me. You can come across as somewhat distant (but then irl I do also come across this way lol), but when bantering you ome across as friendlier than you think, imo. Partly I think it's because of the gifs and your slightly wry (sometimes somewhat mean) sense of humour, but they are not excessively biting.


----------



## Eset

This all seems like Fe-PoLR:

Fe as Vulnerable Function

* *





The individual finds it very difficult to create harmonious, positive atmosphere. If he likes someone, he may express this by acts of service or helpful advice, but he finds himself stuck and unsure in situations that require him to spontaneously express and creatively apply positive personal sentiments, to judge the ethical content of someone's actions or mend some interpersonal situation. He does not readily voice his warmer type of sentiments, since such displays make him feel self-consciousness and vulnerable to painful criticism. This makes the individual generally seem emotionally neutral, personally uninvolved and politely indifferent. At times may seem like he is emotionally blocked or "cooped up", especially to people with Fe as one of ego functions. He is not perceptive or affected by the emotional atmosphere around him and can easily break it by his personal splash of feelings. The individual also deeply dislikes active attempts by others to influence his internal emotion-states, to cheer him up and to emotionally enliven him, and prefers indirect and respectful expressions of sympathies.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

^ you put it in a better way. 

And to narci, I don't think INTJ are unhelpful. I never said that. I was simply talking about Fe and you seem to care in a way an Fe PoLR wouldn't.

Ninja'd again with Certainty


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> This all seems like Fe-PoLR:
> 
> Fe as Vulnerable Function
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The individual finds it very difficult to create harmonious, positive atmosphere. If he likes someone, he may express this by acts of service or helpful advice, but he finds himself stuck and unsure in situations that require him to spontaneously express and creatively apply positive personal sentiments, to judge the ethical content of someone's actions or mend some interpersonal situation. He does not readily voice his warmer type of sentiments, since such displays make him feel self-consciousness and vulnerable to painful criticism. This makes the individual generally seem emotionally neutral, personally uninvolved and politely indifferent. At times may seem like he is emotionally blocked or "cooped up", especially to people with Fe as one of ego functions. He is not perceptive or affected by the emotional atmosphere around him and can easily break it by his personal splash of feelings. The individual also deeply dislikes active attempts by others to influence his internal emotion-states, to cheer him up and to emotionally enliven him, and prefers indirect and respectful expressions of sympathies.


How much of that do you relate to? PoLR and ds can look similar.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> ^ you put it in a better way.
> 
> And to narci, I don't think INTJ are unhelpful. I never said that. I was simply talking about Fe and you seem to care in a way an Fe PoLR wouldn't.
> y


"If he likes someone, he may express this by acts of service or helpful advice"


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> "If he likes someone, he may express this by acts of service or helpful advice"


Yeah, okay, I could agree with that. In any case, I think the point is that you seem nice.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> How much of that do you relate to? PoLR and ds can look similar.



* *





*The individual finds it very difficult to create harmonious, positive atmosphere.* *If he likes someone, he may express this by acts of service or helpful advice*, *but he finds himself stuck and unsure in situations that require him to spontaneously express and creatively apply positive personal sentiments*, *to judge the ethical content of someone's actions or mend some interpersonal situation*. *He does not readily voice his warmer type of sentiments*, *since such displays make him feel self-consciousness and vulnerable to painful criticism*. *This makes the individual generally seem emotionally neutral*, *personally uninvolved and politely indifferent*. At times may seem like he is emotionally blocked or "cooped up", especially to people with Fe as one of ego functions. *He is not perceptive or affected by the emotional atmosphere around him and can easily break it by his personal splash of feelings*. *The individual also deeply dislikes active attempts by others to influence his internal emotion-states, to cheer him up and to emotionally enliven him*, and *prefers indirect and respectful expressions of sympathies*.




Bold: I relate to or personally think/feel I am.
Underlined: Unsure.

Though, from other perspectives I may not be: Fe-PoLR or perhaps don't relate to some of the points.
I suspect a lot of it is blind-spot i.e. I think I am like so, yet not to be the case.

Hence: PoLR being a blind-spot function.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> "If he likes someone, he may express this by acts of service or helpful advice"


I don't think that only applies to Fe PoLR. If you are LII, Fe is in the vital ring so it's harder to get a grasp of it. But the difference is that Fe PoLR would mean it's in the conscious realm, and it is a pain in the ass (mental and devalued). Fe suggestive = you are still weak on this function, but you like getting an input while PoLR, that is not the case. Everyone is different though, so everyone has different degree of dual-seeking tendencies.

Perhaps this can help: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/936986-polr-vs-seeking-functions.html#post31616250


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> I don't think that only applies to Fe PoLR. If you are LII, Fe is in the vital ring so it's harder to get a grasp of it. But the difference is that Fe PoLR would mean it's in the conscious realm, and it is a pain in the ass (mental and devalued). Fe suggestive = you are still weak on this function, but you like getting an input while PoLR, that is not the case. Everyone is different though, so everyone has different degree of dual-seeking tendencies.
> 
> Perhaps this can help: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/936986-polr-vs-seeking-functions.html#post31616250


Point 1):
Suggestive: Unsure between Se and Fe, both don't really counter me, perhaps Fe>Se.
PoLR: Same again, so Se>Fe.

Point 2):
Suggestive: Going to go with Fe on this, though Se is still possible.
PoLR: Se>Fe, but I can get very sick of Fe users at the same degree to Se users.

Point 3):
Suggestive: Se>Fe perhaps, I do admire "proactive, energetic, confident individuals" than Fe people.
PoLR: Se = Irritating, Fe = Boring

Point 4):
Suggestive: Se>Fe
PoLR: Unsure, as in; could be both here.

Point 5):
Suggestive: Fe
PoLR: Fe


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Point 1):
> Suggestive: Unsure between Se and Fe, both don't really counter me, perhaps Fe>Se.
> PoLR: Same again, so Se>Fe.
> 
> Point 2):
> Suggestive: Going to go with Fe on this, though Se is still possible.
> PoLR: Se>Fe, but I can get very sick of Fe users at the same degree to Se users.
> 
> Point 3):
> Suggestive: Se>Fe perhaps, I do admire "proactive, energetic, confident individuals" than Fe people.
> PoLR: Se = Irritating, Fe = Boring
> 
> Point 4):
> Suggestive: Se>Fe
> PoLR: Unsure, as in; could be both here.
> 
> Point 5):
> Suggestive: Fe
> PoLR: Fe


So, what's the conclusion? 

And personally speaking, I admire Ti users and tend to get along with the - at least here in any case. I don't know if that's characteristic of being Ti PoLR.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Okay, honest question... am I accurately typed? I know I know, I'm living up to the irony of my user name...


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Okay, honest question... am I accurately typed? I know I know, I'm living up to the irony of my user name...


You are typed accurately because I said so.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> So, what's the conclusion?


I am to be INTx.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> You are typed accurately because I said so.


Thanks  I'll have you to back me up. INTx is fine but I still lean to INTP for you.


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> Am going to leave this thread before my post count increases too much, Dont want it above 4k. hence why I live in the spam world


What will happen when you achieve 4K+?


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Britannia said:


> What will happen when you achieve 4K+?


am trying to keep it under 4k, nothing happens, i just like the way 3k looks, its pleasing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INFJ, right? Good.


----------



## Eset

INFP, right? Good.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Britannia said:


> INFP, right? Good.


Right now. I am going to take my scooter to your store.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I like INTP better...ninja'd 

Both are INTPs


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are ENFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why do you do this to me? ESFP for you.


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Right now. I am going to take my scooter to your store.


Make sure to bring your pokemans so we can duel.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I like INTP better...ninja'd
> 
> Both are INTPs


You're only saying INTP because you are imposing your Fi on me,
sorry but the INTP days are over.

Me being INTJ is the healthy me, you should be happy for me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh... ok. If you put it like that... INTJ then. I won't say INTP again


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Certainty said:


> Why do you do this to me? ESFP for you.


Much fear, I sense in you.


----------



## kitchensink

Looks like it. The sparkles by your name are giving me an extroverted vibe, though, but I'm gonna ignore it.


----------



## bremen

Shinsei said:


> Am going to leave this thread before my post count increases too much, Dont want it above 4k. hence why I live in the spam world
> LOL everyone already hates me here. i'll make a list
> Blue-no fucking doubt it now
> Cold- I think so
> BWN- meh
> Narc- Anime loser


How could I hate the holy spirit, and my spam buddy?


----------



## The Lawyer

Has evolved into an isfp 

The flower is still infj


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ESFJ. I see some Ne.


----------



## The Lawyer

Witch of Certainty said:


> ESFJ. I see some Ne.


I do have developed Ne. At least 10-15 people told me that, at which point I decided to recognize it. I think I have more Ne than Te actually. But I'm still ESFP :tongue:

^enfp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yeah, I can sense Se too. Maybe your role function is that good.


----------



## Siri

Your role function isn't very good.


----------



## Eset

Your role function is too good that it blinded you to believe INFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Everyone knows you're correctly typed so go away.


----------



## Eset

I am the most correctly typed person here,
everyone else needs to go get some more self-awareness skills.

Git gud scrubs.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes, which is why it defeats the purpose of this thread. There's no need for you to be here.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP so yes.


----------



## Eset

Using that logic,
it also defeats the purpose of you being here.

Go lay down on your bed and ponder your existence and then you'll know.


----------



## bremen

Correctly typed you are.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I agree to INFJ. That fits you.

Ninja'd 

Everyone here is correctly typed.


----------



## Eset

I agree with your marriage,
marrying a Delta boy will suit you well.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why? You do realize I'm not actually married, right?


----------



## Eset

"Married to leictreon now :3"
This says otherwise.


----------



## bremen

You're taking things too literally, are you you're not an Istj?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

That's not a real wedding. Seriously, it's not that easy to get married.

Do you think Socionics types should date from the same quadra?


----------



## bremen

Witch of Certainty said:


> That's not a real wedding. Seriously, it's not that easy to get married.
> Do you think Socionics types should date from the same quadra?


Dating types is retarded.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Miracles said:


> Dating types is retarded.


I know but narci said that it's good I'm with a delta boy so I was wondering.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Certainty said:


> I know but narci said that it's good I'm with a delta boy so I was wondering.


Doesn't change anything in my opinion since mutual interests >Type dynamic.


----------



## Eset

Bibbon needs more easy and stable relationships,
she hasn't got enough skill to handle complex and conflicting relationships.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Bibbon needs more easy and stable relationships,
> she hasn't got enough skill to handle complex and conflicting relationships.


Ok, when I said I like Bwn, that was a joke too. If you need to know the whole story, you can go look at the VM convo I had with darcstar and then the one I had with Bwn. You'll see how much of a joke it is. When Bwn sees it, they will get it too.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Ok, when I said I like Bwn, that was a joke too. If you need to know the whole story, you can go look at the VM convo I had with darcstar and then the one I had with Bwn. You'll see how much of a joke it is. When Bwn sees it, they will get it too.


How do you expect me to understand inside jokes?

Also I am taking your marriages as literal as a joke.
The ultimate sarcasm,
git gud scrub.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Also, I think I should tell you that I know myself better than you do. Just because I look nice doesn't mean I am nice. I can handle my own in any situation. Plus, there are no relationships that are not complex and not conflict filled. There's no such thing as an easy relationship.


----------



## Eset

This one to be an ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

This one to be a wrong ISFJ


----------



## Eset

This one to be an inaccurate ISFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

This be one ISFJ who doesnt listen first time round.


----------



## Eset

This be one ENFP who can't stay put.


----------



## Because_why_not

This one be ISFJ with a well developed Fi.


----------



## Eset

This one be ENFP with well developed stupidity.


----------



## The Lawyer

This one be ISFP just like their avatar.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yet another ISFJ. yawn...


----------



## Siri

Witch of Court: This one be an INTJ, for their psychoanalysis.

Bwn: Another ENFP, meh.


----------



## The Lawyer

This one be ESFP since their avatar works in a circus 


_I actually like the avatar_


----------



## Because_why_not

What are you doing back here?! I told you you're an ISFJ. Live with it.


----------



## courageous_soul

I don't understand this thread... how am I supposed to type anyone if they barely say anything?! (also, sorry if I'm interrupting conversation flow). By the way, even though my type says unknown, I'd say I'm INFP (I think). I feel things very deeply, love to talk but love being alone, and am pretty scatterbrained. I've also typed as an ENFP and an INFJ... So if whoever posts after me wants to type me, feel free! If not, that's okay too... To the person above, I'd say you're what you say you are (INTJ). I mean, I don't have a lot to go off of, but I can see it!


----------



## courageous_soul

Crap! I took too long! Disregard, person above!


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> What are you doing back here?! I told you you're an ISFJ. Live with it.


You say that as if living with it is easy.... </3

I switched my type to ISFJ 5 minutes ago and I can't even last that long.... Have to go back to ESFP, you missed the ISFJ and your life has no meaning now



courageous_soul said:


> I don't understand this thread... how am I supposed to type anyone if they barely say anything?! (also, sorry if I'm interrupting conversation flow). By the way, even though my type says unknown, I'd say I'm INFP (I think). I feel things very deeply, love to talk but love being alone, and am pretty scatterbrained. I've also typed as an ENFP and an INFJ... So if whoever posts after me wants to type me, feel free! If not, that's okay too... To the person above, I'd say you're what you say you are (INTJ). I mean, I don't have a lot to go off of, but I can see it!


Tl;dr


----------



## Saturniid

Person above me definitely feels like an FJ, at the very least. Still not the best at this stuff, but at a glance, ISFJ seems like a relatively decent fit. Though I don't put much weight on that because I haven't looked at other posts (something about me and preserving privacy... heh).


Welp, guess it's my turn.

Have fun.


----------



## The Lawyer

Everyone is calling me an ISFJ today.... 

Apparently I have become too soft and have to turn up the asshole level.... Or is it the new avatar 

^Infj


----------



## Jaune

@Dagan Eldr Your signature seems very INFP, and same with your "about me."
@Witch of Court Your present "vibe" (avatar, first quote in signature) seems more ESTJ to me. But you seem like a Se dom, so I would agree with ESFP.


----------



## Azazel

Everything Jaune does gives me huge ISTP vibes.
The avatar also does.


----------



## Eset

*The Rider:* INFJ

*Witch of Uncertainty:* ISTJ

*Dagan Eldr:* INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely an ISFP if I ever saw one


----------



## Eset

I must be in a Ni-Fi loop then.

This flower is an INFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah ISFJ


----------



## The Lawyer

Worst pet ever


----------



## Azazel

INTJ

Ni - because you like anime

Te - because you think

Fi - because you have feelings

Se - i don't know it is your inferior function


----------



## Eset

Court is an INTJ?..?....

INFJ

Ni - Because I said so

Fe - Because I said so

Ti - Because you said so

Se - Because I said so


----------



## The Lawyer

Witch of Britannia said:


> Court is an INTJ?..?....
> 
> INFJ
> 
> Ni - Because I said so
> 
> Fe - Because I said so
> 
> Ti - Because you said so
> 
> Se - Because I said so


If an INFJ the chosen one with Ti subtype says so, then it must be so indeed 

People are getting awfully cheeky with typings of me and general attitudes towards me since I changed the username and avatar, I'm seriously thinking about increasing the douchebag lvl to moderately high but not high enough to receive an infraction

My current avatar is so gay but I chose it for the pirate visuals


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP

Se - Because pirates = freedom = all the Se in the world
Fi - Because your avi looks expressive
Te - Because it also looks assertive
Ni - Because it has some symbolism behind it


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You losers are all mistyped. Except fo Flo. She's a fellow xSxJ, I can tell.


----------



## bremen

Do you guys have any good alignements tests, I done one that gave me neutral good, just want to see if the results are accurate.

You're typed correctly Bibbon as Enfp, but you're not not a fellow Sj boo hoo


----------



## Jaune

Which quiz did you take? I've used this one.

I'd like to take some more alignment quizzes as well.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Miracles said:


> Do you guys have any good alignements tests, I done one that gave me neutral good, just want to see if the results are accurate.


Hmm I've never taken a alignment test so I can't say what I would be.

anyways Definitely not a Ni user for you cold so correct typing.


----------



## bremen

Typed correctly.


Witch of Dreams said:


> Hmm I've never taken a alignment test so I can't say what I would be.
> 
> anyways Definitely not a Ni user for you cold so correct typing.


Jaune posted one if you're curious to know.



Witch of Uncertainty said:


> Which quiz did you take? I've used this one.
> 
> I'd like to take some more alignment quizzes as well.


Prob not the best test, but I took this one.
Link


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Hmm took it and god neutral good. not surprising i guess (played DnD on and off for a 15 years)


----------



## Rafiki

probs not
ixfp


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Do you guys have any good alignements tests, I done one that gave me neutral good, just want to see if the results are accurate.
> 
> You're typed correctly Bibbon as Enfp, but you're not not a fellow Sj boo hoo


I got Chaotic Evil when I did the alignment test a while ago,
but I believe to be Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Miracles said:


> Do you guys have any good alignements tests, I done one that gave me neutral good, just want to see if the results are accurate.
> 
> You're typed correctly Bibbon as Enfp, but you're not not a fellow Sj boo hoo


I don't need your permission to be an SJ. Want to disprove me? Come at me, bro. 

Also, I took the allignment test and got neural.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> *1):* I don't need your permission to be an SJ. Want to disprove me? Come at me, bro.
> 
> Also, *2):* I took the allignment test and got neural.


1):
An ESFJ perhaps.

2):
UMG same.
SJ 4 lyfe.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> 1):
> An ESFJ perhaps.
> 
> 2):
> UMG same.
> SJ 4 lyfe.


Are you implying you're an SJ type as well? I don't know if you're cool enough. 

And no, there is no Fe. I'm not an ESFJ.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> *1):* Are you implying you're an SJ type as well? I don't know if you're cool enough.
> 
> *2):* And no, there is no Fe. I'm not an ESFJ.


1):
True neutral is INxJ anyways.

2):
RIP


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, that's why I thought you were an ENTP (or even ENFJ) rather than an ENFP at first.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Kinda curious, do I show a lot of Fe in my posts?


No,
you just use Fi but express it in Te so it looks like Fe to a certain degree.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> No,
> you just use Fi but express it in Te so it looks like Fe to a certain degree.


Aw thanks :3


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Uncertainty said:


> Yeah, that's why I thought you were an ENTP (or even ENFJ) rather than an ENFP at first.


ENFPs are supposed to have very good Fe.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Am I not Te by my posts?
> 
> Um ok,
> I'm here to achieve the *highest post rank *on this site.


An INTJ would try achieving that irl rather than on this site.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> An INTJ would try achieving that irl rather than on this site.


How can I do that irl?
There is no highest post count irl.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> How can I do that irl?


An INTJ would know.



> There is no highest post count irl.


I meant highest rank in society.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> ENFPs are supposed to have very good Fe.


We do??


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> I meant highest rank in society.


I mean,
my career path is already set at being an artist,
I don't think I longer have the opportunity to achieve such task.

I am happy achieving pointless stuff on the online world,
it lasts longer as well i.e. the internet cannot be destroyed (permanent)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> We do??


According to the socionics model, we have 4D Fe. It's as good as our Ne. 

We have 

4D Ne and Fe
3D Fi and Ni
2D Te and Se
1D Si and Ti 

4D is the strongest and 1D is the weakest. The shadow functions are unconscious. 

And now to go back to that assignment...


----------



## Jaune

Witch of Certainty said:


> ENFPs are supposed to have very good Fe.


Yeah, now that I understand cognitive functions slightly more, I do agree with your self-assessment as an ENFP.

Is it still your least favorite type?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Uncertainty said:


> Yeah, now that I understand cognitive functions slightly more, I do agree with your self-assessment as an ENFP.
> 
> Is it still your least favorite type?


I'm still growing into it. I won't say it's my favorite.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> And now to go back to that assignment...


You've been saying that for hours XD


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> According to the socionics model, we have 4D Fe. It's as good as our Ne.
> 
> We have
> 
> 4D Ne and Fe
> 3D Fi and Ni
> 2D Te and Se
> 1D Si and Ti
> 
> 4D is the strongest and 1D is the weakest. The shadow functions are unconscious.
> 
> And now to go back to that assignment...


So mine would be:

INTJ:

4D Ni and Ti
3D Te and Ne
2D Fi and Si
1D Se and Fe

INTP:

4D Ti and Ni
3D Ne and Te
2D Si and Fi
1D Fe and Se

We are the same people, omg!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> So mine would be:
> 
> INTJ:
> 
> 4D Ni and Ti
> 3D Te and Ne
> 2D Fi and Si
> 1D Se and Fe
> 
> INTP:
> 
> 4D Ti and Ni
> 3D Ne and Te
> 2D Si and Fi
> 1D Fe and Se
> 
> We are the same people, omg!


Yep. ENFP and ENFJ are the same. This is why I feel like I can come off in a very Fe way.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> You've been saying that for hours XD


Ikr? I texted you for an hour thinking to myself 2 more minutes.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> I am happy achieving pointless stuff on the online world.


Sounds more like Ti. A Te user wouldn't care much about achieving pointless stuff, they would rather spend the time doing something productive.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Yep. ENFP and ENFJ are the same. This is why I feel like I can come off in a very Fe way.


The question is:
Am I more conscious about/with my Ti or my Ni,
hmmm I wonder...


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> Sounds more like Ti. A Te user wouldn't care much about achieving pointless stuff, they would rather spend the time doing something productive.


This is productive,
I think your Ti is giving off a false/incorrect prediction of what a Te user is like.

Te dominant (ExTJ): 

* *





Extraverted Thinking seeks to understand the standards and rules that lead to successful action in the world. People with this dominant function tend to be results and goal oriented, motivated to grasp environmental rewards and understanding exactly what needs to be done in order to get the outcome they desire. They tend to enjoy activities that allow them to feel a sense of competence and accomplishment, relishing the fruits of their labor when they successfully complete a challenge or task. In this way, they can live life in an efficient and organized manner, able to approach any situation or problem with grace, confidence, determination, and effectiveness; however, they may become overly aggressive or amoral in their behaviors because of devaluing the need for personal integrity and not understanding that every individual has their own unique set of intrinsic motivators that cannot be accounted for when one only focuses on external rewards. Extraverted Thinkers tend to be good at tasks that require management or leadership skills, able to organize people and streamline plans towards successful achievement of goals or objectives.




Auxiliary Te (IxTJ)

* *





Dominant Si and Ni have a tendency to be too insular in how they see the world, easily believing in their own interpretations and not giving enough consideration to outside perspectives, so Te should be used to find the most appropriate standards and principles for clarifying thoughts as well as solving problems and achieving goals in a responsible manner.

Ni-Te: Healthy Te means you use your observations/knowledge of predictive patterns to orient yourself towards the decision that will achieve the best long-term outcome. You prioritize the need to solve a problem as effectively as possible, as measured by the external rules or standards of the system you are working within.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> This is productive,
> I think your Ti is giving off a false/incorrect prediction of what a Te user is like.


Lol, how's this productive?



> Extraverted Thinking seeks to understand the standards and rules that lead to successful action in the world.


Like I said, Te is more concerned with the real world and real problems. Stuff like _post count _ would be deemed trivial by a Te user. Well, you could consider handling the site issues as a _Te problem_.

Also, your goal (highest post count) is too shallow and more on the lines of Ne rather than Ni.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> So you believe that:
> 
> trivial goals = long term goals ??
> 
> Kill me pls.


Trivial is subjective.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm not justifying me being INTJ because of such,
> you are the one questioning me and seeking justification.


Indeed, my bad. You were only justifying yourself being a Te user.
Thought that as INTJ.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Delight said:


> So you believe that:
> trivial goals = long term goals ??


Goals=Goals

Doesn't matter if its trivial or not, thats up to the person to decide that.
Was just saying that a goal taking a few months could be considered a long term goal depending on how you look at it

Ie:
-Hours spent in total towards that goal
-Someone who usually has a goal accomplished in a few weeks could consider a goal taking a few months long term.


> Kill me pls.


Ok.

* *


----------



## Siri

Witch of Miracles said:


> Goals=Goals
> 
> Doesn't matter if its trivial or not, thats up to the person to decide that.
> Was just saying that a goal taking a few months could be considered a long term goal depending on how you look at it
> 
> Ie:
> -Hours spent in total towards that goal
> -Someone who usually has a goal accomplished in a few weeks could consider a goal taking a few months long term.
> 
> 
> * *


But the person himself called it trivial and trivial goals are short term.


----------



## Retsu

Yeah... IxTxs love internet arguments


----------



## bremen

Witch of Delight said:


> But the person himself called it trivial and trivial goals are short term.


Oh right. In that case, I'm not sure.

I mean, is there some unwritten rule saying something trivial can't be long term?
It could be just sub-goal for a person that he takes half-seriously.


Retsu said:


> Yeah... IxTxs love internet arguments


What about Entps?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Delight said:


> But the person himself called it trivial and trivial goals are short term.


Just because something is trivial doesn't mean it isn't long term. Take for example getting 1000 signatures at only 5 per day. It's a trivial task yet requires a lot of time investment.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Miracles said:


> Oh right. In that case, I'm not sure.
> 
> I mean, is there some unwritten rule saying something trivial can't be long term?
> It could be just sub-goal for a person that he takes half-seriously.
> 
> What about Entps?


Yeah I forgot that, them too


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Dreams said:


> Just because something is trivial doesn't mean it isn't long term. Take for example getting 1000 signatures at only 5 per day. It's a trivial task yet requires a lot of time investment.


I think at that point you need to invest in a better method.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Miracles said:


> Oh right. In that case, I'm not sure.
> 
> I mean, is there some unwritten rule saying something trivial can't be long term?


As Mighty Narci said, trivial is subjective. You'd consider something as trivial only if you think it's not much important to you.



> It could be just sub-goal for a person that he takes half-seriously.
> 
> What about Entps?


Seems fine.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Well I often need to make sure my ideas are efficient, meaningful and strong.
> 
> So I mainly use this when creating art.
> 
> If I am unable to answer these follow questions:
> -why?
> -where?
> -how?
> -when?
> -what?
> as well as be; "efficient, meaningful and strong" then I end up being in a stuck zone where I can't do anything and turn somewhat depressed.
> So if one of my ideas lacks in those things or if I feel incompetent in achieving such then I have to scrap it and start a-new.
> 
> My ideas come from real things and objects,
> I end up combining things together that particularly interest me and see what happens when I bring them together,
> if you look at my artwork then you'll notice that.
> 
> I am unsure on how I notice Ne,
> I feel like a lot of what I thought was Ne was just Se and Te/Ni.


I can't answer for you but in my case, it's like this: 

Basically, Ne + Fi is like, 'I'll just do whatever I feel like doing.' If something looks fun, I'm going to do it. I don't ask questions like, 'is it practical to do it? Is it worth the trouble? Aren't there more important things to do?' But at the same time, my Fe is stong. I have a strong sense of harmony and don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. But unlike in the case of an Fe user, in a battle between Fi and Fe, Fi is always going to win. I can be really stubborn at times. It's weird because when I argue with my ESFP cousin, it always ends up in, 'You don't know how I feel!' 

Also, I can be really empathetic. Empathy, I think is a combo of both Fi and Fe. You kind of need both for that. My view points are entirely subjective unlike an NFJ whose aren't. But this is the reason I can easily identify with people in suffering, because I can see them as people just like me - those that have the same feelings I do. An Fe user would have the idea that people shouldn't have to suffer but it isn't a personal perspective. Fe is all about what benefits everyone. This is secondary for me. I'm here, I'm having fun' is more important to me than 'how can everyone have the maximum comfort?' 

I think I already told Cold this but, an INTJ told me that ExFP types can create an Fe environment and take care of another person's emotional needs without needing reciprocation and this is the reason IxTJ types are drawn to us. We empathize and do things for others but it's entirely in our terms. I'm nice because I want to be, unlike the ESFJ I used to live with who had to be nice. 

This post is kind of all over the place but I hope you get the idea...


----------



## Eset

> It could be just sub-goal for a person that he takes half-seriously.


Indeed.
Just a goal passing by.

I have yet to find "the goal",
so far all the possibilities have already been shut down and sort through.

However I need some sort of goal to function properly, I seek purpose;
but I have yet to find purpose, so I am just doing somewhat trivial goals to get by in life (i.e. they are temporary for the mean time).


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Retsu said:


> I think at that point you need to invest in a better method.


Ok let me pick a better example say you want to save up $1000 for a trips. Seems trivial to set aside X amount of money per day/week/pay check to make the goal reachable. It's trivial to set it aside yet because because it's going to take time to reach that goal it can be a long term plan. No different from retirement (trivial to set aside a few dollars a day) yet the goal take a long time to reach. (Numbers are made up it's just to illustrate a point you can have a trivial task but the way it's done can make it a long term goal)


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

What even.... Wanting to get a high rank through large number of post counts is unlike an INTJ?? Is that really what the whole discussion was about? Lol pass times and side goals exist, irrespective of type.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Dreams said:


> Ok let me pick a better example say you want to save up $1000 for a trips. Seems trivial to set aside X amount of money per day/week/pay check to make the goal reachable. It's trivial to set it aside yet because because it's going to take time to reach that goal it can be a long term plan. No different from retirement (trivial to set aside a few dollars a day) yet the goal take a long time to reach. (Numbers are made up it's just to illustrate a point you can have a trivial task but the way it's done can make it a long term goal)


= Porn logic.

But true, long term goals can be achieved through a series of short term goals.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> = Porn logic.
> 
> But true, long term goals can be achieved through a series of short term goals.


We can agree to disagree since we are talking about trivial which is subjective in it's essence.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> We can agree to disagree since we are talking about trivial which is subjective in it's essence.


It is subjective, but aren't most thing we talk about too? I'm fine at stopping there, but just ending the conversation because its subjective is anticlimatic.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> We can agree to disagree since we are talking about trivial which is subjective in it's essence.


Okay then, long term goals can be achieved through a series of short term/trivial goals.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> It is subjective, but aren't most thing we talk about too? I'm fine at stopping there, but just ending the conversation because its subjective is anticlimatic.


I just don't see how continuing this conversation will lead to a deeper meaning/realization as both parties are fixed upon their philosophies/ideas.

It will just be arguing for the sake of arguing, which I find pointless.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> I just don't see how continuing this conversation will lead to a deeper meaning/realization as both parties are fixed upon their philosophies/ideas.
> It will just be arguing for the sake of arguing, which I find pointless.


Oh yeah, I can agree with you on that.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Oh yeah, I can agree with you on that.


But it means less posting opportunities. 
Either;
A): More posting, but pointless/boring posting
B): Less posting, but more worthwhile/interesting posting

I think I am favoring more onto B,
otherwise you would see me posting in every thread; at least once.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> But it means less posting opportunities.
> Either;
> A): More posting, but pointless/boring posting
> B): Less posting, but more worthwhile/interesting posting
> 
> I think I am favoring more onto B,
> otherwise you would see me posting in every thread; at least once.



And yet you have like...almost 10000 posts since June, that's a lot of worthwhile/interesting posts


----------



## bremen

^get rekt


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> And yet you have like...almost 10000 posts since June, that's a lot of worthwhile/interesting posts


I'm a worthwhile and interesting person who has a lot to bring here, what can I say.



> ^get rekt


kys.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm a worthwhile and interesting person who has a lot to bring here, what can I say.
> 
> 
> kys.


Yeah ok XD


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm a worthwhile and interesting person who has a lot to bring here, what can I say.
> 
> 
> kys.


Epic sarcasm bro. Half your posts are 'Wagwan.'


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Yeah ok XD


No need to assert your jealousy my friend,
I am well aware of such.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Epic sarcasm bro. Half your posts are 'Wagwan.'


Yes, 4700-odd of my posts have been: "wagwan", indeed.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yes, 4800-odd of my posts have been: "wagwan", indeed.


Taking everything literally - must be an Si dom.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Taking everything literally - must be an Si dom.


Taking my irony as literal, must lack Ni.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> No need to assert your jealousy my friend,
> I am well aware of such.


I have other ways of being worthwhile and interesting tyvm XP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Taking my irony as literal, must lack Ni.


Taking my sarcasm as me taking your irony literally. Must lack Ne. ISxP.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I have other ways of being worthwhile and interesting tyvm XP


Being a pornstar doesn't count.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Taking my sarcasm as me taking your irony literally. Must lack Ne. ISxP.


I am fully aware of your sarcasm,
that is why I am Ni-dom to be.

However being literal in my irony is rather amusing and makes it so the irony was ironic in itself;
deception.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I have other ways of being worthwhile and interesting tyvm XP


My assignment is still not over. I have to hand it in the morning... ugh I hate myself.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Being a pornstar doesn't count.


Looks like your list of ways to be worthwhile and interesting is quite limited.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Looks like your list of ways to be worthwhile and interesting is quite limited.


Being worthwhile and interesting is limiting in itself,
you can only be so _interesting _or _worthwhile _till you need to start a-new.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I am fully aware of your sarcasm,
> that is why I am Ni-dom to be.
> 
> However being literal in my irony is rather amusing and makes it so the irony was ironic in itself;
> deception.


I scanned our convo for irony. Couldn't find it. Making stuff up - must be an NF type.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Being worthwhile and interesting is limiting in itself,
> you can only be so _interesting _or _worthwhile _till you need to start a-new.


In which case you'll be needing newer and better ways to start a-new.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I scanned our convo for irony. Couldn't find it. Making stuff up - must be an NF type.


It's because it's well hidden from NFs like yourself.
That is why I said it was amusing and why it was deception.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> In which case you'll be needing newer and better ways to start a-new.


My a-new is meeting a-new people on here,
therefore I will always be perceived as; interesting and worthwhile in the grand scheme.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> It's because it's well hidden from NFs like yourself.
> That is why I said it was amusing and why it was deception.


Just because you say something, doesn't mean it's true. INFJ in Ni Ti loop.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> My a-new is meeting a-new people on here,
> therefore I will always be perceived as; interesting and worthwhile in the grand scheme.


So once people lose interest in you (or vice versa), you ditch them and go look for other people? That's a bit unfortunate...

I'll accept it as a fact nevertheless.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Just because you say something, doesn't mean it's true. INFJ in Ni Ti loop.


"I say what I mean; and I mean what I say."


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> So once people lose interest in you (or vice versa), you ditch them and go look for other people? That's a bit unfortunate...
> 
> I'll accept it as a fact nevertheless.


People come and go, it is how it is; I never become attached to what can be lost.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> "I say what I mean; and I mean what I say."


Where's that from?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> My assignment is still not over. I have to hand it in the morning... ugh I hate myself.


Poor you XD

I ended up not studying much either so we're in the same condition


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> People come and go, it is how it is; I never become attached to what can be lost.


Feel free to call me foolish, but I feel getting attached to someone is worth it even if it means eventual heart break on the long run, as long as the experience was enriching. Not being attached at all in fear of said heart break is avoidant and even a rather lonely life to live.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Where's that from?


It's a rehash from Dr. Seuss.

"Horton: I meant what I said, and I said what I meant. An elephant's faithful one-hundred percent."


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Feel free to call me foolish, but I feel getting attached to someone is worth it even if it means eventual heart break on the long run, as long as the experience was enriching. Not being attached at all in fear of said heart break is avoidant and even a rather lonely life to live.


I will be lonely regardless, all comes to an end.
Optimism is disappointing and there is no deeper pit than pessimism.

I would rather sit in the pit and not be disappointed, pessimism grants what is expected; and makes the unexpected more unexpected.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> It's a rehash from Dr. Seuss.
> 
> "Horton: I meant what I said, and I said what I meant. An elephant's faithful one-hundred percent."


Never read Dr. Seuss. 

Well... INTJ for you. Now I need to finish my assignment. It's 3 in the morning and if I finish it by 6, my roommate can copy off me in time. I hate my life.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Never read Dr. Seuss.
> 
> Well... INTJ for you. Now I need to finish my assignment. *It's 3 in the morning and if I finish it by 6, my roommate can copy off me in time.* I hate my life.


When you get hit by unexpected Fe:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> I will be lonely regardless, all comes to an end.
> Optimism is disappointing and there is no deeper pit than pessimism.
> 
> I would rather sit in the pit and not be disappointed, pessimism grants what is expected; and makes the unexpected more unexpected.


Different views then. I feel bad for you that you'll never be able to see how beautiful it is outside the pit. Although I can slightly agree with you on the "unexpected being more unexpected" which is what I do sometimes myself, but avoiding disappointment sure as hell isn't worth missing out on so much. Sunny days as well as rainy days both exist, we should learn what we can from both instead of hiding away from it. 

In short, realism is the best solution.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> When you get hit by unexpected Fe:


Yeah I hate Fe sometimes.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Different views then. *1):* I feel bad for you that you'll never be able to see how beautiful it is outside the pit. *2):* Although I can slightly agree with you on the "unexpected being more unexpected" which is what I do sometimes myself, but avoiding disappointment sure as hell isn't worth missing out on so much. *3):* Sunny days as well as rainy days both exist, we should learn what we can from both instead of hiding away from it.
> 
> *4):*
> In short, realism is the best solution.


1):
No need to,
I am not interested in being blinded by hope.

2):
I meant it as;
the better things look better.
It applies to optimism as well as theirs would be;
the worst things look worse.

3):
Both hide from the same thing; fear.
Optimism hides from fear by blinding themselves in hope.
Pessimism hides from fear by avoiding hope. 

4):
Pessimism is more real than optimism in that regards,
but both are idealists at their core.
There is no such thing as realism in that sense.


----------



## Rafiki

no


----------



## Eset

You can neither be accurate nor inaccurate.
"Schrödinger's cat" theory could be applied to you.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> 1):
> No need to,
> I am not interested in being blinded by hope.
> 
> 2):
> I meant it as;
> the better things look better.
> It applies to optimism as well as theirs would be;
> the worst things look worse.
> 
> 3):
> Both hide from the same thing; fear.
> Optimism hides from fear by blinding themselves in hope.
> Pessimism hides from fear by avoiding hope.
> 
> 4):
> Pessimism is more real than optimism in that regards,
> but both are idealists at their core.
> There is no such thing as realism in that sense.


1) Yes I realized it was futile after a while

2) Agreed

3) I guess it would then depend on what a person prefers to do or face, although idk if you meant it this way, but fears will have to be faced regardless of how one tries to avoid or overlook it.

4) IMO realism is a balance of both optimism and pessimism, and knowing what is more useful and efficient during situations. Sure a _perfect_ form of this may not be achievable (that would be too idealistic) but learning how to get as close to perfection as may be possible would be good, better than not trying to at all with an "all or nothing" mentality.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> *1):* I guess it would then depend on what a person prefers to do or face, although idk if you meant it this way, but fears will have to be faced regardless of how one tries to avoid or overlook it.
> 
> *2):* IMO realism is a balance of both optimism and pessimism, and knowing what is more useful and efficient during situations. Sure a _perfect_ form of this may not be achievable (that would be too idealistic) but learning how to get as close to perfection as may be possible would be good, better than not trying to at all with an "all or nothing" mentality.


1):
Indeed they will,
but that is how they generally react when faced with fear initially.

2):
Why is there a need for a perfect balance between the two?

Underlined:
Well I'm a nihilist so I'm on the far side of the spectrum.


----------



## Jakuri

@Witch of Britannia The last few posts of yours...they sound like something I would have written when I was a teenager, even into early 20's.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> @Witch of Britannia The last few posts of yours...they sound like something I would have written when I was a teenager, even into early 20's.


Indeed they are somewhat crinegy "special snowflake" questions and answers,
but still; this is what I _believe_ in.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

mjn_the_enfp said:


> 4) IMO realism is a balance of both optimism and pessimism, and knowing what is more useful and efficient during situations. Sure a _perfect_ form of this may not be achievable (that would be too idealistic) but learning how to get as close to perfection as may be possible would be good, better than not trying to at all with an "all or nothing" mentality.


For me realism is striving towards your end of the spectrum you want (optimism or pessimism) but your willing to take a view from the other side to see measure how much you should hope for your view point to not get burned. I still go towards the preference I want but I've learned to not be burned by being blind to it. (well as often as I used to be). The best and worst will rarely happen. I still want a all or nothing mentality to things but I've been slowly working on that. I can't help my deposition and seeing the best things possible and working towards them, I just take a small dose of pessimism in a large glass of hope.


----------



## Retsu

But is anyone accurately typed tho


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> But is anyone accurately typed tho


To some degree,
most likely; 90-95% accurate for all people.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> To some degree,
> most likely; 90-95% accurate for all people.


You misunderstand: this thread is so far off the rails they could make a wacky comedy about it


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Retsu said:


> But is anyone accurately typed tho


Subjectively Yes, objectively that's the real question now isn't it.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> 1):
> Indeed they will,
> but that is how they generally react when faced with fear initially.
> 
> 2):
> Why is there a need for a perfect balance between the two?
> 
> Underlined:
> Well I'm a nihilist so I'm on the far side of the spectrum.


1) point, but what one does with the fear _after_ the initial stage is what matters, enough to determine the outcome of the situation.

2) it is in order to become stronger mentally as well as emotionally, which will then enable one to live life with as less pain as possible, as well as to lead a satisfactory life of both good and bad experiences (that is my definition of a satisfying life anyway, yours is probably different)

And what doesn't being a nihilist have anything to do with the part you've underlined?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> Subjectively Yes, objectively that's the real question now isn't it.


No the real answer is:
Collectively Yes; Individually No.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> You misunderstand: this thread is so far off the rails they could make a wacky comedy about it


You misunderstand:
To accurately type someone individually you need to look at their stand points on things.


----------



## Eset

> And what doesn't being a nihilist have anything to do with the part you've underlined?


Referring to your "all or nothing",
I assumed you meant by spectrum-wise.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Dreams said:


> For me realism is striving towards your end of the spectrum you want (optimism or pessimism) but your willing to take a view from the other side to see measure how much you should hope for your view point to not get burned. I still go towards the preference I want but I've learned to not be burned by being blind to it. (well as often as I used to be). The best and worst will rarely happen. I still want a all or nothing mentality to things but I've been slowly working on that. I can't help my deposition and seeing the best things possible and working towards them, I just take a small dose of pessimism in a large glass of hope.


I liked this...

(This is me just realizing the absence of the thank option, I'm pretty sure it was there.... :/ )


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Retsu said:


> You misunderstand: this thread is so far off the rails they could make a wacky comedy about it


Sorry for derailing the thread


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> For me realism is striving towards your end of the spectrum you want (optimism or pessimism) but your willing to take a view from the other side to see measure how much you should hope for your view point to not get burned. I still go towards the preference I want but I've learned to not be burned by being blind to it. (well as often as I used to be). The best and worst will rarely happen. I still want a all or nothing mentality to things but I've been slowly working on that. I can't help my deposition and seeing the best things possible and working towards them, *I just take a small dose of pessimism in a large glass of hope.*


I just take a small does of optimism in a large glass of nihilism.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Referring to your "all or nothing",
> I assumed you meant by spectrum-wise.


I meant it as outcome wise, as in "I get everything or it isn't worth it" or "it should be permanent, anything else is not worth it" if that makes sense.
A spectrum wise perspective is good too though.


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Sorry for derailing the thread


Why are you sorry?  I didn't mean it like a telling off </3


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> You misunderstand:
> To accurately type someone individually you need to look at their stand points on things.


I generally like to keep my viewpoints to myself within the vacuum of my mind.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I generally like to keep my viewpoints to myself within the vacuum of my mind.


Then how are people to get to know you?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Retsu said:


> Why are you sorry?  I didn't mean it like a telling off </3


Oh lol ok... I just hope I haven't annoyed you and the others with all that philosophy


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oh lol ok... I just hope I haven't annoyed you and the others with all that philosophy


_Blergh_, too much Fe.
Give mercy,
literally; where are you at Retsu! HALP ME!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oh lol ok... I just hope I haven't annoyed you and the others with all that philosophy


Nah I actually enjoyed that topic you brought up. :happy:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

The thank option is back wth :shocked:
I could've sworn it wasn't there a while ago lol.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Indeed they are somewhat crinegy "special snowflake" questions and answers,
> but still; this is what I _believe_ in.


I wouldn't call it special snowflake stuff; I believed in it too, partly as a way not to get hurt because I felt I paid the price for being more trusting than distrustful (especially when I was a kid). I think that's one of more common defence mechanisms against disillusionment, but naturally I grew out of it. Heightened cynicism/pessimism isn't that uncommon amongst people of your age imo. Time will take care of it eventually.


----------



## bremen

@mjn_the_enfp You misspelled the word in your signature ''neutral''.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> Nah I actually enjoyed that topic you brought up. :happy:


It was merely interesting since there were two separate ends to it i.e. her being an optimist, me being a pessimist.
if we were all pessimist/optimists then it would have been a fairly boring topic as it would have been circle-jerking;
but since there was some conflict then it created a more interesting narrative.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

mjn_the_enfp said:


> The thank option is back wth :shocked:
> I could've sworn it wasn't there a while ago lol.


Omg now it's gone again, this site is assaulting my poor inferior Si D:


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Miracles said:


> @mjn_the_enfp You misspelled the word in your signature ''neutral''.


Yeah my eyes kept going to that misspelling but was too lazy to bring it up. Thanks for bringing that up, lol.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Miracles said:


> @mjn_the_enfp You misspelled the word in your signature ''neutral''.


Omg thanks for telling me that O_O


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> I wouldn't call it special snowflake stuff; I believed in it too, partly as a way not to get hurt because I felt I paid the price for being more trusting than distrustful (especially when I was a kid). I think that's one of more common defence mechanisms against disillusionment, but naturally I grew out of it. Heightened cynicism/pessimism isn't that uncommon amongst people of your age imo. Time will take care of it eventually.


I imagine me being a nihilist is due to lacking purpose and meaning in my life as of now --> therefore frustrated at such --> thinking everything else lacks purpose/meaning.

I'm sure that's a loop of some sort;
Ni-Fi or Ni-Ti?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Purity said:


> I wouldn't call it special snowflake stuff; I believed in it too, partly as a way not to get hurt because I felt I paid the price for being more trusting than distrustful (especially when I was a kid). I think that's one of more common defense mechanisms against disillusionment, but naturally I grew out of it. Heightened cynicism/pessimism isn't that uncommon among people of your age imo. Time will take care of it eventually.


I suppose that is true especially when you take into account recent world events especially in the last decade or so.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Purity said:


> I wouldn't call it special snowflake stuff; I believed in it too, partly as a way not to get hurt because I felt I paid the price for being more trusting than distrustful (especially when I was a kid). I think that's one of more common defence mechanisms against disillusionment, but naturally I grew out of it. Heightened cynicism/pessimism isn't that uncommon amongst people of your age imo. Time will take care of it eventually.


Encouraging to hear... I myself am still a kid who's dealing with being too trusting lol.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Omg now it's gone again, this site is assaulting my poor inferior Si D:


It disappears for brand new posts. Just refresh the page after posting to see it again. (or ctrl+F to find it)


----------



## bremen

Witch of Dreams said:


> I suppose that is true especially when you take into account recent world events especially in the last decade or so.


I don't think people are as emotionally affected by whats going on in the world as you might think. Information flows so fast, what was relevant last week becomes buried for a lot of people a few days later in some case.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> I imagine me being a nihilist is due to lacking purpose and meaning in my life as of now --> therefore frustrated at such --> thinking everything else lacks purpose/meaning.


Do you think there's a possibility of that changing if you found a meaning and purpose in your life?


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> _Blergh_, too much Fe.
> Give mercy,
> literally; where are you at Retsu! HALP ME!


Ich bin da!

And to answer your question


> Then how are people to get to know you?


GOOD question. They don't. I use my humour and deflective banter to trick them into liking me. #SoFeProblems


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Do you think there's a possibility of that changing if you found a meaning and purpose in your life?


Indeed.
It's like what I want probably somewhat the most to some degree, I suppose.

Perhaps I'm just using that as an excuse to justify _this_.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Miracles said:


> I don't think people are as emotionally affected by whats going on in the world as you might think. Informations flows so fast, what was relevant last week becomes buried for a lot of people a few days later in some case.


Maybe it certainly effects how adults act and can influence others more impressionable. At least that's my historical view point on this. Probably looking at this to much as the butterfly effect.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> GOOD question. They don't. I use my humour and deflective banter to trick them into liking me. #SoFeProblems


Not knowing is knowing; knowing is not knowing.
So what is it to know?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> Indeed.
> It's like what I want probably somewhat the most to some degree, I suppose.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just using that as an excuse to justify _this_.


So what would you like to do that has meaning to you? (or what you wouldn't do)

If you don't know or aren't sure go out outside try things until you do find it.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Dreams said:


> Maybe it certainly effects how adults act and can influence others more impressionable. At least that's my historical view point on this. Probably looking at this to much as the butterfly effect.


I'm not sure how you relate this to the butterfly effect.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Not knowing is knowing; knowing is not knowing.
> So what is it to know?


....

Hdjwbfje ok I need to go to sleep now, it's like 4:30 am here lol.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> What schedule? What are you talking about?


You said you were going to start at 3 am and finish at 6 am.
And I presume it's 5 am as of now, making it 1 hour left.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> Looks like you do need to flex your auxiliary extraverted function; this sounds like a dom-tert loop you mentioned previously.







But do I flex my: Te or Ne?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> These ideas tend to be life orientated and would require the rest of my life to achieve such/ put energy into, and I don't want to spend X time into something if it just turns out not to be worth it and I could of just tested out a different idea instead.
> 
> I don't really value experiences as much, I see them as an add-on rather than something to hold dear to.
> i.e. experiences are like the DLC (or something to that equivalent) to the game, and I'm trying to figure out which game I want to buy; but I only have so much money to spend.
> 
> I don't want to be a time waster,
> but as of now I'm wasting time trying to find the perfect answer;
> I'm too "scared" to pick any answer out of the hat.
> 
> (So much Fi going on here lmao, I will cringe at this in the morning)


Don't be scared to make a decision. Your going to make a lot of wrong ones just like the rest of us. We aren't perfect and can't always make right decisions when choosing things, little or big. Learn to let go and just decide, who cares if its right or wrong, at least you made a choice and can learn from it. If it isn't for you, now you know and can be more accurate in your next decision then. Not making a decision is deciding to do nothing which can be worse then making any decision at all. Not everything needs to be decided right away but you can't be afraid to make a choice. Sometimes we try things we didn't think we would enjoy and end up finding they are very important to us. Its ok to make just make small decisions for now just know that if you aren't willing to make that large decision you may end where you didn't want with far less time and experience to show for it. Also nothing is ever so set in stone that you cannot change course and go with something else that you desire. We all have the ability to do so and lots of people have. 

(ok enough ranting from me for this post)

edit ok here's a quote that should be relevant:

"Behind every fear is a person you want to become"


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> You said you were going to start at 3 am and finish at 6 am.
> And I presume it's 5 am as of now, making it 1 hour left.


It's done. But I'm not sure if I've got all the answers right in my sleep deprived state.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> It's done. But I'm not sure if I've got all the answers right in my sleep deprived state.


You are simply demonstrating your raw talent for whatever it is by doing something half-assed/unprepared.
I find that more interesting and knowing of someone than someone who spends too many hours revising.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> You are simply demonstrating your raw talent for whatever it is by doing something half-assed/unprepared.
> I find that more interesting and knowing of someone than someone who spends too many hours revising.


Wow, that's high praise. I'm good at most papers I take. I like solving problems and I'm usually right. Except when I have to write exams. Then I'm wrong.


----------



## Eset

> "Behind every fear is a person you want to become"


I fear vulnerability and having fears;
does that mean I'm a person looking for perfection and fearlessness?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> I fear vulnerability and having fears;
> does that mean I'm a person looking for perfection and fearlessness?


Vulnerability would be connecting to others and relating to them on a very emotional/deep level. 
If your afraid of fears you want to be confident of your future and not scared against things and able to act on what you want, not what you're scared of.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> It's done. But I'm not sure if I've got all the answers right in my sleep deprived state.


At least you finished it \o/


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Call yourself _intuitives_..


Sorry for not living up to your expectatione of being an intuitive while I was in a sleep deprived state XP


----------



## bremen

I don't see 6w7s often.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Miracles said:


> I don't see 6w7s often.


Am I rare then? :O


----------



## Because_why_not

No. And you're not accurately typed either. You are an ESFJ, the most common type.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> No. And you're not accurately typed either. You are an ESFJ, the most common type.


Get your facts right. ESFJ is not the most common type.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> Get your facts right. ESFJ is not the most common type.


Actually sources differ but it's between ISFJ and ESFJ. The reason sources differ is because this is unscientific af.

Get yours right, sweet-cheeks :wink:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Actually sources differ but it's between ISFJ and ESFJ. The reason sources differ is because this is unscientific af.
> 
> Get yours right, sweet-cheeks :wink:


Did you just call me sweet-cheeks?! Actually I kind of like that. 

Aren't you bored of ISFP yet? When are you going to change it?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Because_why_not said:


> No. And you're not accurately typed either. You are an ESFJ, the most common type.


I'm pretty sure I'm ENFP lawl. I have an ESFJ friend and we're NOTHING alike 

Also, I'm guessing you're not really ISFP so I won't begin to say you're not accurately typed


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm ENFP lawl. I have an ESFJ friend and we're NOTHING alike
> 
> Also, I'm guessing you're not really ISFP so I won't begin to say you're not accurately typed


Anyone who calls Bwn an ISFP is not blind in any way.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

What type is she really though? >_>


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> What type is she really though? >_>


She's so obv a KTAJ (APIE) variant. (BWN system) I wish she'd just acknowledge it.


----------



## Eset

@mjn_the_enfp

Description of IEE-Ne:

* *





*Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov*

The intuitive subtype gives the impression of a person that has been torn off from reality. Internally focused and at the same time disseminated, they’re inclined to unexpected contrasts of behaviour where shyness and apathy are replaced by emotional elevation, determination and activity, a melancholic look – or inspired/joyful. Thoughtful and impulsive, optimistic and suppressed, timid and energetic, they provide various impressions. Internally inconsistent, sensitive and vulnerable, they hid their problems under a mask of carelessness. Try to be affable with everything, aspire to understand and favor everyone with a smile. They are attentive, soft and tactful. Willingly they explore the problems of others, try to find ways out of difficult positions and give useful advice. They protect their emotions and can threaten their opponents with notable psychological pressure. They’re impulsive, a little bit angular and their movements are badly coordinated. Gait is fast and a bit clumsy; their chins are often pointed, appear attentive, interrogative or surprised.

*Description by Victor Gulenko*

A very sociable, spirited, mobile person. The initiator of many things; however, They are characterized by great restlessness and changeability. Very creative, but scattered and undisciplined. Capable of letting others know of his dissatisfaction, also, shows disrespect towards authorities. Outwardly, they frequently have complete rounded forms. In their clothing they can be demonstrative and bright, sometimes even loud.

*Sexual behavior*

Aim for novelty in sensations and will not bare routines in feelings. Want reciprocity and harmony in sexual relations. Internally wounded, which makes their behaviour sometimes sharp and unpredictable. An idealist and romantic – they search for love and perfection. Are distrustful and constantly analyze their own feelings along with those of their partner. Aim for mutual sincerity with disdain for uncertainty. They lack self-confidence and are not inclined to independently make decisions. Value the concern of another, which makes them peaceful and yielding. They bloom next to a sensual and attentive person, capable of encouraging them and freeing them from doubts.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> @mjn_the_enfp
> 
> Description of IEE-Ne:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov*
> 
> The intuitive subtype gives the impression of a person that has been torn off from reality. Internally focused and at the same time disseminated, they’re inclined to unexpected contrasts of behaviour where shyness and apathy are replaced by emotional elevation, determination and activity, a melancholic look – or inspired/joyful. Thoughtful and impulsive, optimistic and suppressed, timid and energetic, they provide various impressions. Internally inconsistent, sensitive and vulnerable, they hid their problems under a mask of carelessness. Try to be affable with everything, aspire to understand and favor everyone with a smile. They are attentive, soft and tactful. Willingly they explore the problems of others, try to find ways out of difficult positions and give useful advice. They protect their emotions and can threaten their opponents with notable psychological pressure. They’re impulsive, a little bit angular and their movements are badly coordinated. Gait is fast and a bit clumsy; their chins are often pointed, appear attentive, interrogative or surprised.
> 
> *Description by Victor Gulenko*
> 
> A very sociable, spirited, mobile person. The initiator of many things; however, They are characterized by great restlessness and changeability. Very creative, but scattered and undisciplined. Capable of letting others know of his dissatisfaction, also, shows disrespect towards authorities. Outwardly, they frequently have complete rounded forms. In their clothing they can be demonstrative and bright, sometimes even loud.
> 
> *Sexual behavior*
> 
> Aim for novelty in sensations and will not bare routines in feelings. Want reciprocity and harmony in sexual relations. Internally wounded, which makes their behaviour sometimes sharp and unpredictable. An idealist and romantic – they search for love and perfection. Are distrustful and constantly analyze their own feelings along with those of their partner. Aim for mutual sincerity with disdain for uncertainty. They lack self-confidence and are not inclined to independently make decisions. Value the concern of another, which makes them peaceful and yielding. They bloom next to a sensual and attentive person, capable of encouraging them and freeing them from doubts.


Yep this is what I read lol, related to it more than ever.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Yep this is what I read lol, related to it more than ever.


This test is fairly interesting at seeing what other types you could relate to:
Test beta - AIM | AIM


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Lmao what type do you correlate to the most then?


TJ apparently


----------



## Jakuri

Lol my Se sucks.

extraverted Sensing (Se) *********** (11.1)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************************** (32)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************ (36.3)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************** (35)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************** (26.1)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************************** (41.2)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************** (15.9)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************* (43.2)
excellent use


*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFP

*Lead (Dominant) Process*
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFP, or INTP


----------



## Eset

@Witch of Purity

INTP- Fi
INFP- Ti

INTP>INFP

Infinite role function inbound!!


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> @Witch of Purity
> 
> INTP- Fi
> INFP- Ti
> 
> INTP>INFP
> 
> Infinite role function inbound!!


Ah yes infinite role recharge, applicable to both cases.
I always score in the unused range for Se. In an Se PoLR/INxP fashion.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> @Retsu
> 
> Yours would be in order:
> INTJ- Si
> ENTJ- Si
> ESTJ- Ni
> ISTJ- Ni
> 
> So NTJ>STJ


I don't understand where you're getting the Ni and Si from for STJ and NTJ, they're like in the wrong order


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> Ah yes infinite role recharge, applicable to both cases.
> I always score in the unused range for Se. In an Se PoLR/INxP fashion.


Yeah;
but Te>Fe, so that would confirm INTP.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I don't understand where you're getting the Ni and Si from for STJ and NTJ, they're like in the wrong order


Si/Ni as in a function you prefer/value highly but are in the shadow stack.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Si/Ni as in a function you prefer/value highly but are in the shadow stack.


How does that work?


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> How does that work?


As in; how can an INTJ highly value Si?
Answer: Because people use all functions to some degree,
so you would be an INTJ who uses/value Si a lot.

As in; where did you get this theory from (in terms of "INTJ- Si")?
Answer: I just made it up like a week ago, but that's how all theory is created, also it fits nicely into the cognitive function theory.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> This test is fairly interesting at seeing what other types you could relate to:
> Test beta - AIM | AIM


This was so long omg...









Hm...I'll look into that type in a bit. Im not introverted though lawl.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> This was so long omg...
> 
> View attachment 597514
> 
> 
> Hm...I'll look into that type in a bit. Im not introverted though lawl.


Learn to upload images bigger,
otherwise people are unable to see it's content;
I made a tutorial on how to do it here:

http://personalitycafe.com/support-...-get-pictures-appear-bigger.html#post31709698


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> As in; how can an INTJ highly value Si?
> Answer: Because people use all functions to some degree,
> so you would be an INTJ who uses/value Si a lot.
> 
> As in; where did you get this theory from (in terms of "INTJ- Si")?
> Answer: I just made it up like a week ago, but that's how all theory is created, also it fits nicely into the cognitive function theory.


Yeah but come on do I seriously act like an intj to you


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Learn to upload images bigger,
> otherwise people are unable to see it's content;
> I made a tutorial on how to do it here:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/support-...-get-pictures-appear-bigger.html#post31709698


I took a screenshot and uploaded it from my phone actually..... How do you enlarge it then?


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I took a screenshot and uploaded it from my phone actually..... How do you enlarge it then?
> 
> Trying something out...(might be stupid)
> 
> View attachment 597522


Upload to imgur and use the picture frame to embed, untick the box that says reference locally


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Retsu said:


> Upload to imgur and use the picture frame to embed, untick the box that says reference locally


Didn't work either argh...


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> Yeah but come on do I seriously act like an intj to you


Sure why not, its not like Shinso is a stereotypical Intj too.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Damn it sorry I'm gonna have to remember to attach the URL next time or something, I sure as hell aint doing that long test again lol. 

Sigh at any rate I got EII


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Is it too vague for me to say that your true self is whatever you want it to be?


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp yes!


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Is it too vague for me to say that your true self is whatever you want it to be?


I do that, but I eventually end up feeling inadequate in myself.

This is how it happens;
Lacks purpose/self-awareness of who I am --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters) --> feels inadequate and untrue to myself --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters)

I impersonate characters so I feel like I belong somewhere and that I understand myself,
it feels good at first like: "yeah I know who I am and what I want now",
but eventually I end up realizing this mask is fake and it wears off; and so I need a new mask.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> I do that, but I eventually end up feeling inadequate in myself.
> 
> This is how it happens;
> Lacks purpose/self-awareness of who I am --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters) --> feels inadequate and untrue to myself --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters)
> 
> I impersonate characters so I feel like I belong somewhere and that I understand myself,
> it feels good at first like: "yeah I know who I am and what I want now",
> but eventually I end up realizing this mask is fake and it wears off; and so I need a new mask.


If there's anything I've learned about masks, it's that most of them aren't fake, it's as much a part of the person as their "true" self. You can't completely strip yourself off those masks either, might as well accept it for what it is. Ik this is of no help to you whatsoever, but this is my take on the matter


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Spooky Ashtray said:


> Enfp yes!


You're def INFP too! <3 =D


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> If there's anything I've learned about masks, it's that most of them aren't fake, it's as much a part of the person as their "true" self. You can't completely strip yourself off those masks either, might as well accept it for what it is. Ik this is of no help to you whatsoever, but this is my take on the matter


I'm all about striping away till you reach the core values.
If I accepted masks as a part of me then you could say I'm: INTJ, INTP, ESTJ, ISTJ and any others;
however that isn't enough for me, as that means I am essentially nothing by being everything.
I need to be able to pick something and say: "that's me." which applies to all things,
by having all these masks I end up contradicting myself and I end up as a mess of; what's what? What's real?

I desire to know myself but I am desperate at concluding myself (easily justify/come to a conclusion), and so if I make a false perception of myself and stick to it I feel "untrue" and so again I go back to the drawing board to find the truth.
I am not interesting in just; "being", as what you're suggesting.
Though, that is a very Ne thing to say of you, so your perception of being will be different to mine i.e. you are happy to live a flexible life in which you are not attached to a being.

That is why I am reluctant on switching my type to ESTJ as of now,
because I don't want to become attached to the idea just because it's a promising option.


----------



## Endologic

Retsu said:


> Hard to say... Emo is like INFP but logic is T...





Witch of Britannia said:


> Emo is ISFP.


"Emologic", as in emology, emological, is supposed to be one word.
The meaning behind it is that all emotion and morality stems from logic.
It's certainly not emo-logic, and after realizing the mistake upon registering my account, I explained it in my signature.
That, and it's a fancy word with E that is supposed to be _sort of_ a synonym for Psychology.

I don't have a universal username for everything on the internet. I adapt my username to the website/game and the purpose and goal I follow.

I seek enlightenment. Maybe I should have called myself Illuminati and sported a picture of Yagami Light. xD

I'm also an INTP, by extension, the only one I know in my personal life.

I know more than 5 INTJs though. "Rare" my ass.


----------



## bremen

@Witch of Britannia If we're talking about which one is the most accurate from the bolding method:

-Intj:
Everthing works out, some points you didn't agree on the inferior Se, but overall good.

-Intp:
Everythings works out except for the inferior Fe in which you didn't seem to agree with most thing there, that would make sense since you bolded a lot of the points in the inferior Fi description earlier. 

I noticed you might be on a Fe grip too. Something like this:



> ITPs: “Securing love or public esteem (Fe) will bring me wholeness.”
> 
> Or, an INTP may become so obsessed with producing work (Ti) that will bring him notoriety (Fe) that he closes himself off to exploring new ideas or possibilities (Ne).


Conclusion:Estj>Intj>Intp

Does this outside perspective help you figuring out you type?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I do that, but I eventually end up feeling inadequate in myself.
> 
> This is how it happens;
> Lacks purpose/self-awareness of who I am --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters) --> feels inadequate and untrue to myself --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters)
> 
> _I impersonate characters so I feel like I belong somewhere and that I understand myself,
> it feels good at first like: "yeah I know who I am and what I want now",
> but eventually I end up realizing this mask is fake and it wears off; and so I need a new mask._


That last part, though. I know how you feel. I was raised by two strong thinking types and in my childhood, I often fel like I was hated for being me. My mom especially - she hated how kind and sensitive I am and often told me I shouldn't be that way. She'd still say that about me. I suppose that's why I thought I was a T type for so long. In any case, I have myself figured out now. Hopefully you find answers too


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> INTP:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti dominant (IxTP):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introverted Thinking seeks to *discover straightforward fact-based rules or formulas for guiding thinking and behavior towards greater consistency and coherence.* People with this dominant function tend to be *detachedly analytical, preferring to adopt positions that are as free from undue bias or influence as possible.* They generally enjoy *skill building and accumulation of knowledge, analyzing cause and effect and using these principles to prevent and solve problems, and understand the world in terms of parts and systems and knowing which parts need to be tinkered with to improve the system as a whole.* In this way, *they can be fully dispassionate and self-sufficient in approaching situations calmly with their own refined knowledge; however, they may become too emotionally disconnected from people or situations because of excising human perspective, mistakenly assuming that it is irrelevant to their analyses.* Introverted Thinkers tend to be *good at critically analyzing systems for flaws or shortcomings and coming up with well-tailored solutions.*
> 
> To determine whether Ti is your dominant function, ask yourself how you react to situations: *Do you feel curious about what is happening and want to figure out how or why it is happening?* *Do you often try to figure out exactly what caused an event/behavior and fix any problems?* *Do you feel the urge to push boundaries just to observe what will happen?* Do you enjoy patiently building up useful knowledge and skills? *Do you feel it necessary to observe/analyze from an impersonal distance in order to maintain impartiality (and feel frustrated when others do not do the same)?* *Are you easily annoyed by inaccuracies or falsehoods or “irrelevant” information?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auxiliary Ne (INxP):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominant Ti and Fi have a *tendency to be too narrow in their judgments because of possessing overly individualistic beliefs and values*, so Ne should be used to visualize and intellectually explore a wider variety of ideas about what is possible in the world, making sure that one expands their conception of the world beyond the personal.
> 
> Unhealthy Ne can lead to *impractical ideas, unrealistic judgments, unfocused thought, inability to see alternative possibilities, being lost in fantasy, or lack of progress/improvement in life.
> *
> Ti-Ne: Healthy Ne means you seek to develop an accurate mental model of how the world works through analyzing different possibilities and *adjusting your beliefs according to which idea is calculated to produce the most positive change or improvement.* *You prioritize taking time to imagine and analyze many conceptual possibilities before taking concrete action.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tertiary Si (INxP):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Dominant Ti and Fi *wish to maintain their narrow and individualistic beliefs and values, they can utilize Si to only see self-confirming or familiar details that can excuse negative thoughts, beliefs, feelings, preferences, and behaviors so that one need not venture outside any comfort zones.* Resisting Si development can lead to people being: *unfocused, impractical*, and careless about details; resistant to routine or consistency; *prone to neglecting physical health*; dismissive of practical matters and concerns; resistant against structure or limitations. By contrast, healthy Si should: *be detail-oriented, practical, realistic; appreciate routine and stability;* be persistent in improving and following through with ideas/plans; accept responsibility for the consequences of actions; learn from past mistakes; *have good focus when learning and carrying out tasks,* *able to take in information in a more methodical/orderly manner; know oneself well and view strengths and weaknesses more realistically.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Fe (IxTP):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti dominants are usually *quite level-headed and self-sufficient individuals, able to confront and solve problems with little fuss or muss*, therefore, at their worst (in the grip), they become mentally clouded and easily disturbed by other people, unable to maintain a clear boundary between self and others and becoming overly invested in other people’s opinions or confused about their role within relationships/society because they are unused to feeling inundated by the feelings and perspectives of others and cannot gracefully navigate intricate social interactions and relationships like the best Fe dominants. *They may desperately try to analyze what has gone wrong with their thinking and seek elegant solutions for problems, but often fail because of having an overly simplistic or limited understanding of people and relationships, perhaps even mistakenly and naively believing that humans always act with straightforward rational intention.* *They can easily become confused about what is expected of them in relationships and then behave awkwardly, insecurely, or even insensitively, unable to figure out how to successfully further relationship development.*
> 
> Fe expresses the need to feel connected to something larger than the individual, and ignoring Fe for too long results in* feeling cut off from other people or society, never recognizing that you have a responsibility to something other than yourself.* To determine whether you experience Fe grip, ask yourself what uncharacteristic impulses you get when feeling completely overwhelmed: Do you get forgetful or too easily distracted? Do you feel unfocused, inefficient, and scattered, like you’ve lost control of yourself, and perhaps even overcompensate by becoming obsessive about proving something to yourself or others? Do you feel mentally clouded or overwhelmed by negative emotions like confusion, anger, sadness, or frustration? Do you find yourself snapping, whining, or complaining about things that would not normally bug you and perhaps cannot pinpoint the reason why you are behaving that way? Do you feel too entangled by outside influences, especially from the “demands” or opinions of other people?* Do you become hypersensitive about other people’s opinions of you, e.g., feeling unlovable, ashamed, or alienated from others?** Do you feel an urge to get some kind of affirmation, attention, approval, agreement, or validation from others, trying to impress or provoke or influence people instead of connecting with them? Do you find yourself becoming irrationally desperate, possessive, or clingy in your relationships?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTJ:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ni dominant (INxJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introverted Intuition seeks out underlying patterns that can foretell how events will evolve over the longer term. People with this dominant function *tend to be perceptive, often able to “see through” situations directly into the “importance” or “essence” or “meaning” of things and grasp the fundamental factors that will influence future development*, *connecting past present and future considerations in nonlinear ways.* They subconsciously look for vaguely familiar patterns of contextual variables and have a tendency to gather multiple perspectives in order to synthesize a “unified theory” of the world, thereby visualizing the best possible version of events. In this way,* they can be deeply aspirational in terms of striving to realize meaningful goals; however, they may become disconnected from the present state of affairs because they spend too much time focusing on what things will be like in the future.* Introverted Intuitives *tend to be good at offering different views of a situation and interpreting meaning.
> *
> To determine whether Ni is your dominant function, ask yourself how you react to situations: *Do you observe the situation from a big picture context, looking for patterns in the events/behaviors that can help you predict what will happen next?* *Do you often feel quite certain about future outcomes, sometimes without knowing why or have difficulty explaining why?* *Do you find it hard to decide what to do if you cannot see any “deeper meaning” in a situation or if you cannot understand the “ultimate purpose” or importance of an action?* *Do you get easily annoyed if people/situations seem “superficial” or often think that life requires more meaning and purpose?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auxiliary Te (IxTJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominant Si and Ni *have a tendency to be too insular in how they see the world, easily believing in their own interpretations and not giving enough consideration to outside perspectives*, so Te should be used to *find the most appropriate standards and principles for clarifying thoughts as well as solving problems and achieving goals in a responsible manner.
> *
> *Unhealthy Te can lead to poor judgment, poor planning, inability to set good goals and achieve them, insecurity in one’s knowledge of the world, insecurity in one’s ability to act effectively, rejection of societal demands and pressures, or insensitivity to others.*
> 
> Ni-Te: Healthy Te means you *use your observations/knowledge of predictive patterns to orient yourself towards the decision that will achieve the best long-term outcome.* *You prioritize the need to solve a problem as effectively as possible, as measured by the external rules or standards of the system you are working within.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tertiary Fi (IxTJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Dominant Si and Ni *wish to protect their own interpretation of the world*, they can utilize Fi to *find faulty moral justifications that can excuse their problematic or isolative behaviors, thereby continuing to deny the need for change or flexibility.* Resisting Fi development can lead to people being: *inattentive to the legitimate needs of self and others; callous and dismissive of the feelings/experiences of others; projecting and judgmental, using overly harsh standards or overgeneralizations to criticize or control people; resistant to emotional life and well-being; prone to perceiving emotional sensitivity as a weakness in oneself and others; amoral or immoral, doing whatever is necessary for personal goals at the expense of relationships.* By contrast, healthy Fi should: appreciate differences in individual preferences and needs; accept emotional life and personal vulnerability in relationships; value exploring and being in touch with own feelings and boundaries; be caring, empathetic, and *helpful towards others through good listening and problem-solving;* *desire deeper or more meaningful relationships;* know how to care for the psychological well-being of self/others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Se (INxJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ni dominants are usually quite attentive to future consequences, understanding how events will evolve and adjusting themselves accordingly, therefore, at their worst (in the grip), *they become short-sighted in their actions, overindulging hedonistic behaviors or abandoning self-discipline and unwittingly allowing their basest impulses to emerge because they are not able to respond to unexpected environmental changes in a purely objective manner* like the best Se dominants. *They may try desperately to achieve some sense of mastery over the environment, but often fail because they do not realize that aggressive attempts at mastery/control actually separates them further from the outside world, that is, they are unable to get out of their own heads to connect with the world and instead try to force their ideas/vision onto it, applying their own fixed meaning to details/events instead of adapting and dealing directly with the facts as they truly exist.* *They can spin out of control and lose sight of the implications of their behaviors, feeling self-righteous or justified in acting out in the moment* but then regretting their impulsive actions later on.
> 
> Se expresses the need for immediate engagement with present conditions, and *ignoring Se for too long results in being increasingly disconnected from the world of facts and left behind by life’s many changes.* To determine whether you experience Se grip, ask yourself what uncharacteristic impulses you get when feeling completely overwhelmed: *Do you suddenly feel that your thinking is messy and the future opaque?* *Do you feel tired of thinking or overthinking?* *Do you often feel an underlying frustration or anger, ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or even want to systematically tear someone down?* *Do you make a lot of careless mistakes?* *Do you restlessly seek out “facts” to support your ideas/actions?* *Do you stew about events that you know are out of your control, sometimes berating yourself for past mistakes and desperately wanting a do-over?* Do you become less focused, more clumsy, or lose some control over your body or physical actions? *Do you feel the urge to bury/lose yourself in some physical task like cleaning, organizing, exercising, or mastering a hands-on skill?* *Do you compulsively check on certain things or fuss about aesthetic details in your environment, even your/others’ physical appearance?* *Do you get strong urges to escape from negative emotions through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards kick yourself for such “shallow” or useless behavior?** Do you get a strong urge to do something wild or crazy because of feeling disturbed by underlying restlessness?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is plainly that;
> I get some attached to a certain characteristic of something and I end up deluded myself to being that "thing" i.e. If I type myself as INTP I end up deluded myself to being INTP and I impersonate their characteristics and same applies to INTJ.
> So at the end when I'm trying to be "true" I am at a loss because I don't know what's "true" to me;
> as I lack what I was originally, instead of these many layers of "masks"-so to say.


If it's of any help, I'd say you don't give off an ESTJ vibe. I suppose Cold would know better about that but ESTJ are close to ENFP on the cog functions scale and with most ESTJ I know, their Ne is pretty visible even if you can't really see their Si. 

I'd still say you're an INTP but I might be biased since I have a few INTPs in my life and you remind me of them. I don't know INTJ that well.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> If it's of any help, I'd say you don't give off an ESTJ vibe. I suppose Cold would know better about that but ESTJ are close to ENFP on the cog functions scale and with most ESTJ I know, their Ne is pretty visible even if you can't really see their Si.
> 
> I'd still say you're an INTP but I might be biased since I have a few INTPs in my life and you remind me of them. I don't know INTJ that well.


It's the other way round for me lol, ik INTJs waaaay more than INTPs


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I only knew one INTJ. I had a huge crush on her but she was straight. I hate how that always happens.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> @Witch of Britannia If we're talking about which one is the most accurate from the bolding method:
> 
> -Intj:
> Everthing works out, some points you didn't agree on the inferior Se, but overall good.
> 
> -Intp:
> Everythings works out except for the inferior Fe in which you didn't seem to agree with most thing there, that would make sense since you bolded a lot of the points in the inferior Fi description earlier.
> 
> I noticed you might be on a Fe grip too. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion:Estj>Intj>Intp
> 
> Does this outside perspective help you figuring out you type?


I agree with Fe grip a lot,
it's the main aspect of my relation to inferior Fe;
but I don't think it will bring me wholeness,
it's sort of like a currency for me i.e. there is no end point --> therefore I cannot feel whole to it.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> If it's of any help, I'd say you don't give off an ESTJ vibe. I suppose Cold would know better about that but ESTJ are close to ENFP on the cog functions scale and with most ESTJ I know, their Ne is pretty visible even if you can't really see their Si.
> 
> I'd still say you're an INTP but I might be biased since I have a few INTPs in my life and you remind me of them. I don't know INTJ that well.


I probably don't give off ESTJ vibes because I've potentially been wearing INTx masks;
therefore you should be seeing me as INTx.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Certainty said:


> If it's of any help, I'd say you don't give off an ESTJ vibe. I suppose Cold would know better about that but ESTJ are close to ENFP on the cog functions scale and with most ESTJ I know, their Ne is pretty visible even if you can't really see their Si.
> I'd still say you're an INTP but I might be biased since I have a few INTPs in my life and you remind me of them. I don't know INTJ that well.


Its difficult to imagine Narc as Estj because we already know he has high Ni-Ti, and theres pretty much no Estj online meaning that we don't have a lot of members to compare him with to see a 
resemblance. Its still a possibility though.

@Emologic I don't know you very well, but I trust your assement on your type.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> I do that, but I eventually end up feeling inadequate in myself.
> 
> This is how it happens;
> Lacks purpose/self-awareness of who I am --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters) --> feels inadequate and untrue to myself --> uses excuse to justify who I am (impersonating characters)
> 
> I impersonate characters so I feel like I belong somewhere and that I understand myself,
> it feels good at first like: "yeah I know who I am and what I want now",
> but eventually I end up realizing this mask is fake and it wears off; and so I need a new mask.


Me too thanks
So like what does it mean if I don't really relate to si or ni


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Me too thanks
> So like what does it mean if I don't really relate to si or ni


Si and Ni in terms of what; dominants/auxiliaries?


----------



## Because_why_not

Blah blah blah. No.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Si and Ni in terms of what; dominants/auxiliaries?


Dominant


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> Dominant


Then you're not any of these types: Infj-Intj-Isfj-Istj


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! Don't ignore me! Just because I tell it as it is an I'm not part of the system of yes men, maaaan.


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> Hey! Don't ignore me! Just because I tell it as it is an I'm not part of the system of yes men, maaaan.


You're every dom function renember ;0?


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Miracles said:


> Then you're not any of these types: Infj-Intj-Isfj-Istj


Nice. Only twelve more!


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Miracles said:


> You're every dom function renember ;0?


Well I am awesome but Fi is the one for me. Yup yup. As an ENFP you are familiar with Fi aremt you.


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> Nice. Only twelve more!


What do you think is your function preference because the test isn't accurate for you.


Because_why_not said:


> Well I am awesome but Fi is the one for me. Yup yup. As an ENFP you are familiar with Fi aremt you.


Oh yeah, Fi is bae you know?


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Nice. Only twelve more!


Yet you scored so high on them...

What about Te/ Ti dom?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Miracles said:


> What do you think is your function preference because the test isn't accurate for you.
> 
> Oh yeah, Fi is bae you know?


I am offended! By calling Fi your bae and me being so high on Fi, you are saying I'm your bae! I am no one's "bae"! You dont own me, man! I ain't part of your system. I ain't your property! You cant buy me!!


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yet you scored so high on them...
> 
> What about Te/ Ti dom?


I dunno, maybe I do. But I don't relate to the Te side of it. At least not the way it was phrased in your source


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> I am offended! By calling Fi your bae and me being so high on Fi, you are saying I'm your bae! I am no one's "bae"! You dont own me, man! I ain't part of your system. I ain't your property! You cant buy me!!


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I dunno, maybe I do. But I don't relate to the Te side of it. At least not the way it was phrased in your source


Well this is the source I use:
Help Guides - Cognitive Function Theory

Have a read through it if you like.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Miracles said:


>


The slogan is get sone nuts. That offends me because it lives up to out of date gender stereotypes!!! I'm not part of that system!!


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> The slogan is get sone nuts. That offends me because it lives up to out of date gender stereotypes!!! I'm not part of that system!!


Get your inferior Te outta here!


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Get your inferior Te outta here!


This is Fi not Te. Get it right. Gawd


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> This is Fi not Te. Get it right. Gawd


Having dominant Fi would mean having inferior Te.


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> The slogan is get sone nuts. That offends me because it lives up to out of date gender stereotypes!!! I'm not part of that system!!


My tertiary Fi is offended by that fact that you get offended by my meme.

Talking about stereotypes, might want to change your signature then.


----------



## AshOrLey

Istj is fitting! 



Witch of Certainty said:


> I'd still say you're an INTP but I might be biased since I have a few INTPs in my life and you remind me of them. I don't know INTJ that well.


Same I'm biased, he uncannily reminds me of my intp friend...
And they both trim their nails super short rofl


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Well this is the source I use:
> Help Guides - Cognitive Function Theory
> 
> Have a read through it if you like.


Looks pretty useful, cheers.


----------



## Jakuri

Spooky Ashtray said:


> Istj is fitting!
> 
> 
> 
> Same I'm biased, he uncannily reminds me of my intp friend...
> And they both trim their nails super short rofl


Oh yes I h8 my having long nails. Long nails feel uncomfortable to me.
I agree that narci is closer to intp. Not getting the visceral, focused Ni-Se vibe.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Purity said:


> Oh yes I h8 my having long nails. Long nails feel uncomfortable to me.
> I agree that narci is closer to intp. Not getting the visceral, focused Ni-Se vibe.


The nail must be trimmed to the cuticle. No longer.


----------



## Eset

I think I have figured out the algorithms of getting a super hi-def avatar;
use PNG format, and not JPG.


----------



## Eset

Spooky Ashtray said:


> Istj is fitting!
> 
> 
> 
> Same I'm biased, he uncannily reminds me of my intp friend...
> And they both trim their nails super short rofl


Yes, indeed;
the reason why I am INTP is because I bite my nails down to their core.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> I think I have figured out the algorithms of getting a super hi-def avatar;
> use PNG format, and not JPG.


Yeah jpg is lossy, whereas png isn't.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> Yeah jpg is lossy, whereas png isn't.


My life is now complete.

*currently converting all my JPG avatars to PNG*


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> My life is now complete.
> 
> *currently converting all my JPG avatars to PNG*


The compression is already there tho, just saving them as PNG won't make a difference ;<


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> The compression is already there tho, just saving them as PNG won't make a difference ;<


No, it works, my avatar's quality is a lot better now.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> The compression is already there tho, just saving them as PNG won't make a difference ;<


Shiiittt....
Need to find their originalss...

But this current avatar was originally JPG,
perhaps PerC just prefers the PNG format.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> Shiiittt....
> Need to find their originalss...
> But this current avatar was originally JPG,
> perhaps PerC just prefers the PNG format.


Just use a picture format converter online.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Just use a picture format converter online.


I am doing,
I am currently testing out the difference between;
Image originally PNG vs image originally JPG --> PNG


----------



## Jakuri

Retsu said:


> The compression is already there tho, just saving them as PNG won't make a difference ;<


Need to find the originals guys, Retsu is correct here 
Just like converting MP3 into ALAC or FLAC is useless.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> Need to find the originals guys, Retsu is correct here
> Just like converting MP3 into ALAC or FLAC is useless.


I disagree,
there is still a significant difference in clarity now that I have converted them; JPG --> PNG,

Perhaps they won't be as good as they were originally (PNG),
but still good enough.


----------



## Eset

Here is the proof:

















Ok, well the snip tool has shit compression; but STILL!


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> I disagree,
> there is still a significant difference in clarity now that I have converted them; JPG --> PNG,
> 
> Perhaps they won't be as good as they were originally (PNG),
> but still good enough.


I can't decide if I'm inferior Si or Ni. I think I'm either Se or Ne dom.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I can't decide if I'm inferior Si or Ni. I think I'm either Se or Ne dom.


So you're Pe-dom based on the idea of you lacking in Pi?


----------



## AshOrLey

Witch of Purity said:


> Oh yes I h8 my having long nails. Long nails feel uncomfortable to me.
> I agree that narci is closer to intp. Not getting the visceral, focused Ni-Se vibe.


Hah I can't stand my nails too short, I just let them grow long and paint them lol



Witch of Britannia said:


> Yes, indeed;
> the reason why I am INTP is because I bite my nails down to their core.


He bites his nails all the time :,D


----------



## Eset

Spooky Ashtray said:


> Hah I can't stand my nails too short, I just let them grow long and paint them lol


Yeah,
but isn't it more socially natural/acceptable for a female to have long nails?


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> I can't decide if I'm inferior Si or Ni. I think I'm either Se or Ne dom.


Inferior Ni

* *






> - Do you suddenly feel like life is very serious and you can’t help being irritable, gloomy, withdrawn, or negative? Do you become less tolerant of people or change? Do you feel plagued by chronic boredom, restlessness, or lack of passion? (loss of healthy dominant Se functioning) Do you feel that life is out of control or too confusing? Do you feel bothered by fear, self doubt, disturbing mental images, or your own incompetence, like you are losing touch with reality or even going crazy? Do you look for positive or negative “signs” to confirm your suspicions or insecurities? Do you get paranoid and start fearing that people have ulterior motives and are trying to take advantage of you or pull the wool over your eyes? Do you start to panic about some (imagined) negative future outcome? Do you feel disturbed about not making something of yourself or not meeting any long term goals or achievements, especially when compared to the “successful” people around you? Do you suddenly and inexplicably feel the urge to seek out a higher purpose or deeper meaning for your life? Do you suddenly feel drawn to mystical ideas or spiritual exploration? (Inferior Ni withdraws into irrational pessimism, paranoia, or distrust of life because of losing confidence and connectedness to the new/positive/interesting aspects of the world)





Inferior Si

* *






> - Do you withdraw into yourself, feeling like you have lost all enthusiasm and optimism? Does the future suddenly seem cut-off, vague, or oppressive? Do you lose sight of positive possibilities for your life? Do you feel that you have lost your creative spark? (loss of healthy dominant Ne functioning) Do you lack motivation/inspiration and want to take time for reflection? Do you feel very isolated and vulnerable, like no one can understand you? Do you feel your mind is clouded by one particular issue that you just cannot shake? Do you obsess endlessly over tiny little details/ideas or compulsively examine some past mistake/event over and over? Do you feel as though you are not learning from your mistakes or keep repeating the same negative patterns? Do you find yourself getting uncharacteristically pedantic, nitpicky, fussy, irritable, short-tempered, or impatient with people? Do you feel irrationally pressed for time, like you have not made any progress at all in your life? Do you get somewhat hypochondriacal, fearing that every ache or pain is a symptom of a grave illness or disease? (Inferior Si withdraws and becomes lost/stuck in a rut of narrow-minded obsessiveness or compulsiveness because of losing sight of positive potential/possibilities in the world)


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> So you're Pe-dom based on the idea of you lacking in Pi?


No, I'm Pe dom based on the idea of being Pe.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Miracles said:


> Inferior Ni
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Si
> 
> * *


So inferior Si. Cheers.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> No, I'm Pe dom based on the idea of being Pe.


But why did you score low on it on the function test?
If you valued/preferred it more then it would show in your results; by it being high.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> But why did you score low on it on the function test?
> If you valued/preferred it more then it would show in your results; by it being high.


I don't know. Maybe I disagreed with the test questions wording.
I'm impatient and always want instant gratification.

I think I'm in an Xe - Xe loop pretty much permanently though.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> He made it PNG too prolly


I think he's made it longer


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> "The attention you need, but don't deserve."


...Give me compliments....


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> I think he's made it longer


Oh yeah....

No wonder I lack Si lol


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I think he's made it longer


This current avatar is the original to this one (in which I had; excluding the black background):










It was smaller,
because at the time I was using JPG images which limit the pixel quality and so minimizing the pixel amount then you gain a better pixel density; which makes it look better in short.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oh yeah....
> 
> No wonder I lack Si lol


I didn't notice it at first either Lol. But I see it now. Point goes to the Fi subtype.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> ...Give me compliments....


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


>


Duuuh! That's what I was referencing. You said it was me waaaaay back in the days of old and posted it then.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Duuuh! That's what I was referencing. You said it was me waaaaay back in the days of old and posted it then.


I know and I remembered, that's why I posted it.


----------



## Retsu

I'm kinda wondering what functions appear to be strongest in me.


----------



## Because_why_not

Gawd, ESTJ! We moved on. Stop re-railing threads.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> Gawd, ESTJ! We moved on. Stop re-railing threads.


Omg f u I'm not estj


----------



## Because_why_not

Only an ExTJ would have that reaction.

....

ESTJ.


----------



## Jakuri

Retsu said:


> Omg f u I'm not estj


I thought you settled with Si inferior, hence Ne dominant...?


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Purity said:


> I thought you settled with Si inferior, hence Ne dominant...?


Yeah. But I'm wondering if I do actually look like enfp


----------



## Kingego

No. She forgot the dot at the end of the sentence.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> Yeah. But I'm wondering if I do actually look like enfp


It's because you don't. And that's because you're not.

You are an ESTJ. Accept it and live with it.

@Kingego


You must be INFJ because reasons.


----------



## Kingego

Because_why_not said:


> It's because you don't. And that's because you're not.
> 
> You are an ESTJ. Accept it and live with it.
> 
> @Kingego
> 
> 
> You must be INFJ because reasons.


If she makes plans and use them strictly, if she has an urge to control the chaos and leadership, then she is an ESTJ. Oh, i am 1w9 in enneagram so im in border with P and J but mostly get more points on P when doing tests. Also i am not sure about F-T part too.


----------



## Because_why_not

There you go, Retsu, undeniable proof.

Also, INFJ.


----------



## Kingego

Because_why_not said:


> There you go, Retsu, undeniable proof.
> 
> Also, INFJ.


I can be really. You made me so unsure mate. If you can explain why am i closer to infj i would be very happy.


----------



## Because_why_not

Ha! 'Tis what I do, sonny.

*bows*


----------



## Retsu

Kingego said:


> If she makes plans and use them strictly, if she has an urge to control the chaos and leadership, then she is an ESTJ. Oh, i am 1w9 in enneagram so im in border with P and J but mostly get more points on P when doing tests. Also i am not sure about F-T part too.


I have none of these things. 
I would like a bit of peace and quiet, though. Rather than controlling the chaos I'll go away for a bit.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> I have none of these things.
> I would like a bit of peace and quiet, though. Rather than controlling the chaos I'll go away for a bit.


Yeah, and you get the peace and quite by telling me "F U".

Classic ESTJ.


----------



## Kingego

Retsu said:


> I have none of these things.
> I would like a bit of peace and quiet, though. Rather than controlling the chaos I'll go away for a bit.


Do you like to be in a leadership positions? And talk in front of the people for the people? Are you good with both deep and small conversations?


----------



## Siri

Could be.


----------



## Retsu

Kingego said:


> Do you like to be in a leadership positions? And talk in front of the people for the people? Are you good with both deep and small conversations?


Duck no, no no no no no no way, and yeah I guess so. I enjoy both.


----------



## Because_why_not

She's lying. She told me "F U". She was asserting her dominance over me. The only reason she denies now is because it will prove me right.

Siri: What did we say you were? Meh, from now on you're ENTJ.


----------



## Kingego

Retsu said:


> Duck no, no no no no no no way, and yeah I guess so. I enjoy both.


You should be ENFP imho. Last question were relating to ENFP where others are not.


----------



## Kingego

Because_why_not said:


> She's lying. She told me "F U". She was asserting her dominance over me. The only reason she denies now is because it will prove me right.
> 
> Siri: What did we say you were? Meh, from now on you're ENTJ.


Entj's like to control the chaos and be in the leadership positions as well :S


----------



## Because_why_not

Kingego said:


> You should be ENFP imho. Last question were relating to ENFP where others are not.


Enjoying conversations isn't type specific. Also, behaviours still aren't 100% accurate because there are many variations and possible reasoning behind them. It's that behaviours are more likely, but it's not certain. (eg ENFPs can be assertive or submissive)



Kingego said:


> Entj's like to control the chaos and be in the leadership positions as well :S



Yeah, but we established that she's in a loop which is why she had ENFP. (This is taking the conversation back so I wouldn't expect you to know though haha)


----------



## Retsu

Kingego said:


> You should be ENFP imho. Last question were relating to ENFP where others are not.


I don't do philosophical debates though. More like deep, self revealing conversations about dreams and desires and inner states.

That's what I mean by deep. Not pseudo intellectualism.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> Enjoying conversations isn't type specific. Also, behaviours still aren't 100% accurate because there are many variations and possible reasoning behind them. It's that behaviours are more likely, but it's not certain. (eg ENFPs can be assertive or submissive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we established that she's in a loop which is why she had ENFP. (This is taking the conversation back so I wouldn't expect you to know though haha)


I'm probably in an extraverted loop. Never said which. :O


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> I'm probably in an extraverted loop. Never said which. :O


Yeah Te/Ne. That's why you thought you were Ne/Te.

There. Sorted. Job done. You can thank me with a cookie.


----------



## Kingego

but you know, enfps are kinda master of the conversations. There are not any types besides ENFP that enjoy both small and deep talk in the same way.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah Te/Ne. That's why you thought you were Ne/Te.
> 
> There. Sorted. Job done. You can thank me with a cookie.


I will kill u


----------



## Retsu

Kingego said:


> but you know, enfps are kinda master of the conversations. There are not any types besides ENFP that enjoy both small and deep talk in the same way.


That's not type related tho


----------



## Kingego

Retsu said:


> I don't do philosophical debates though. More like deep, self revealing conversations about dreams and desires and inner states.
> 
> That's what I mean by deep. Not pseudo intellectualism.


Umm yes, T types are usually better with philosophical debates.

And



Retsu said:


> That's not type related tho


Why isnt it


----------



## Because_why_not

Kingego said:


> but you know, enfps are kinda master of the conversations. There are not any types besides ENFP that enjoy both small and deep talk in the same way.


Fe users (xxFJ) are more stereotypical "social" ones so are more likely to be the talkative ones. Ne users (xNxP) can also be extremely talkative, especially if they're talking about their current interest (which can still include small talk). Already, that's half of the mbti lol

But there's a lot more to consider. Mbti has nothing really to do with how social or friendly a person is. You can have a friendly INTP and a dickish ENFJ but they will still process the world and make decisions as an INTP and ENFJ. That's why behaviour is a good measure, but it's not a great one, if you get me.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> I will kill u


I love you too, baby <3

Even if you are an ESTJ :wink: pahahahahahahah


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> I love you too, baby <3
> 
> Even if you are an ESTJ :wink: pahahahahahahah


You're terrible. ;(


----------



## Retsu

Kingego said:


> Umm yes, T types are usually better with philosophical debates.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> Why isnt it


I just find them pointless, it's just to prove how much shit you can talk at people about things that have no bearing on the real world.

Because as BWN said, you can have a nasty enfj and friendly intp. The enfj can hate conversation and only use it as a means to an end.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> You're terrible. ;(


Aaaaaaand you love it


----------



## Eset

When BWN tries to type people, lmao.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Go back to INTP. I liked that better.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

I'm ENFP (i.e. not a thinker) and I love philosophical debates.... :/

(BWN now don't start saying I'm some other type now )


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Go back to INTP. I liked that better.


Go back to being my kouhai. I liked that better.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Go back to being my kouhai. I liked that better.


Will you go back to INTP if I do that? No? Then no.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Will you go back to INTP if I do that? No? Then no.


Why must I be INTP?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Why must I be INTP?


Because I like that? I don't know. Why must I be your kouhai?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Because I like that? I don't know. Why must I be your kouhai?


"I want never gets."

You don't,
just countering your post.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh... okay. I still see you as INTP so.


----------



## Eset




----------



## Blue Ribbon

Nice song.


----------



## Laylaw

GUYS, what the hell is going on in here?! Get a room, lol.


----------



## Eset

I'm having a hard time deciding which one is cutest amongst these:

http://personalitycafe.com/members/witch-of-britannia-albums-avatars-profile-pictures.html


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding which one is cutest amongst these:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/members/witch-of-britannia-albums-avatars-profile-pictures.html


You have the cutest collection of avis ever! XD I like the one you have now. Are you going to change it?


----------



## Retsu

Laylipap said:


> GUYS, what the hell is going on in here?! Get a room, lol.


Megara appreciation thread starts here.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> You have the cutest collection of avis ever! XD I like the one you have now. Are you going to change it?


I change avatars every week - month,
when Halloween ends I will be changing the one I currently have.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I change avatars every week - month,
> when Halloween ends I will be changing the one I currently have.


I've only seen you with 4 avis if I remember correctly. They've all been cute, though. All of them C.C. right?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I've only seen you with 4 avis if I remember correctly. They've all been cute, though. All of them C.C. right?


Avatars I've had are (that lasted 1 week - 1 month): [In semi-order]

* *


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Avatars I've had are (that lasted 1 week - 1 month): [In semi-order]
> 
> * *


Just saw the pics now. They're gorgeous. I like all of them.


----------



## Eset

Would you say I was more extroverted to introverted judging by how I interact on this site?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Britannia said:


> Your personality type is: ESTJ
> 
> Preference Clarity Categories:
> (Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)
> 
> Slight Extraversion: 11/21
> Slight Sensing: 15/26
> Very Clear Thinking: 24/24
> Clear Judging: 18/22


lmao I am easily deluded by myself, RIP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> lmao I am easily deluded by myself, RIP.


You know you can't trust that, right?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> You know you can't trust that, right?


Why not?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Why not?


By that definition, if you met me IRL you'd swear I'm an INFJ or something. And I know I'm not.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> By that definition, if you met me IRL you'd swear I'm an INFJ or something. And I know I'm not.


Using that logic:
"Well perhaps I may look INTP IRL; And I know I'm not."

I actually look STJ IRL.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Using that logic:
> "Well perhaps I may look INTP IRL; And I know I'm not."
> 
> I actually look STJ IRL.


Then what are you? You don't come off as an ESTJ at all.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Then what are you? You don't come off as an ESTJ at all.


IRL;
- I complain to people directly if they are not doing their job or if they are being lazy.
- I am also trying to improve the situation in things; sort of like Fe but impartial.
- I speak before I think and therefore come across as very blunt; now I am more shy because of this (insecure of being blunt/ or mixing up on my words as I speak too fast for my brain to process it).
- I come across as pretentious as I am always about showing off but in a low-key fashion; trying to be subtle.
- I can only talk to people if I need something from them or have a purpose of communicating and feel somewhat threatened when people try to small talk to me; but I am somewhat able to small talk back (but my aim is to end it).
- I like socializing, but there needs to be somewhat of a reason for it/ have a narrative.
- I am shy and distant with new people but I can somehow easily become friends with people, I always make new friends somehow without even trying (it just happens).
- As well as me being blunt, I am quite open about myself unless it is about; stress, pain, discomfort, emotions etc.

I think that should be a nice starting point.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Lol a little bit of it reminded me of my classmate, except everyone really hates her and she's almost fully lonely. She's def an NTJ but idk if I or E prolly she too is insecure (referring to the third point) I always somehow end up having high tolerance to these kinda people, really escapes me as to why. It doesn't go unappreciated by them though


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Lol a little bit of it reminded me of my classmate, except everyone really hates her and she's almost fully lonely. She's def an NTJ but idk if I or E prolly she too is insecure (referring to the third point)


Well;
I usually get along with people early on-ish,
and then I end up being the hated one because of my Te-ness.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> IRL;
> - I complain to people directly if they are not doing their job or if they are being lazy.
> - I am also trying to improve the situation in things; sort of like Fe but impartial.
> - I speak before I think and therefore come across as very blunt; now I am more shy because of this (insecure of being blunt/ or mixing up on my words as I speak too fast for my brain to process it).
> - I come across as pretentious as I am always about showing off but in a low-key fashion; trying to be subtle.
> - I can only talk to people if I need something from them or have a purpose of communicating and feel somewhat threatened when people try to small talk to me; but I am somewhat able to small talk back (but my aim is to end it).
> - I like socializing, but there needs to be somewhat of a reason for it/ have a narrative.
> - I am shy and distant with new people but I can somehow easily become friends with people, I always make new friends somehow without even trying (it just happens).
> - As well as me being blunt, I am quite open about myself unless it is about; stress, pain, discomfort, emotions etc.
> 
> I think that should be a nice starting point.


ESTJs love people despite being thinking types. They're the kind of people who wait for work to be over so they can go and have a drink with friends. Plus, they always drip with Ne. They're also Ni PoLR. They're perfectly capable of small talk and can even come across as superficial and narrow minded. I'd say you're nothing like that.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Well;
> I usually get along with people early on-ish,
> and then I end up being the hated one because of my Te-ness.


Cause apparently you show off too much, have an attitude and are way too blunt? According to these other people I mean.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> ESTJs love people despite being thinking types. They're the kind of people who wait for work to be over so they can go and have a drink with friends. Plus, they always drip with Ne. They're also Ni PoLR. They're perfectly capable of small talk and can even come across as superficial and narrow minded. I'd say you're nothing like that.


Nothing here states ESTJs being low-key F types or being Ne drippers.


* *





ESTJs are dutiful, hardworking, and task-oriented. Often possessing “Type-A” tendencies, they can become impatient and frustrated when things fail to unfold according to their expected plan or time frame. In the presence of ESTJs, one can sometimes feel like he is being hurried or rushed, that the ESTJ wants him to “cut to the chase.”

ESTJs are also firm, direct, and opinionated. Their verbiage tends to be succinct and to the point. At times, others may view them as harsh, blunt, or insensitive. Despite appearing outwardly confident and assertive, they are, on the whole, no more inwardly secure nor sure of themselves than other types. In fact, because their inner Judging function (Fi) is inferior, they may feel they have relatively little inner control. Finding inner control elusive, they naturally turn their focus outwardly, hoping that achieving outer control will bring them inner calm and security. Of course, controlling the outside world is no small or easy task, contributing to ESTJs’ propensity for restlessness and hypervigilance.

Among the most “left-brained” of all the types, ESTJs typically present as relatively serious folks. Unlike ENTJs, whose auxiliary Ni can go a long way in providing fun and entertainment for all, ESTJs’ Si may offer little in terms of lightness or humor. Those with a more salient sense of humor generally turn to their tertiary function, Extraverted Intuition (Ne), for witty or clever remarks.

Like their ISTJ counterparts, ESTJs tend to keep one eye on the past (Si). They aim to protect and preserve past methods, traditions, and conventions. This is why David Keirsey classifies them as “guardians.” They grow attached to the familiar and expected, often developing a reliable set of habits and routines. As such, ESTJs like to know what to expect, to “know the plan.” Unlike EPs, who are stimulated by novelty and uncertainty, ESTJs can find uncertainty or ambiguity unsettling.

Like ENTJs, ESTJs often rise to positions of leadership. The primary difference, in this respect, is that ENTJs tend to be visionary leaders, which often carries them to the very top of the leadership ladder. ENTJs also prefer to make and modify their own rules. ESTJs by contrast, are not only willing to give orders, but are generally okay with working under pre-established rules, guidelines, and procedures. Consequently, they often serve as middle-level managers and supervisors.

While ESTJs differ from ESTPs by only one “preference” (i.e., J-P), they actually share zero functions in common. This makes these two types far more different than is commonly recognized. ESTJs, whose Extraverted Judging function is dominant Thinking (Te), tend to be blunter and unapologetic in their assertions than ESTPs, whose Extraverted Judging function is tertiary Feeling (Fe). ESTPs display a certain social ease and smoothness that is distinguishable from the blunt approach of ESTJs.

All in all, ESTJs are among the most loyal, dutiful, and responsible of all types. Like ESFJs, they are admired for their work ethic, perseverance, devotion, and steadfastness. They strive to practice what they preach, holding fast to their commitments and convictions. They make loyal friends and companions, especially for those who embrace a similar worldview and lifestyle.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Nothing here states ESTJs being low-key F types or being Ne drippers.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTJs are dutiful, hardworking, and task-oriented. Often possessing “Type-A” tendencies, they can become impatient and frustrated when things fail to unfold according to their expected plan or time frame. In the presence of ESTJs, one can sometimes feel like he is being hurried or rushed, that the ESTJ wants him to “cut to the chase.”
> 
> ESTJs are also firm, direct, and opinionated. Their verbiage tends to be succinct and to the point. At times, others may view them as harsh, blunt, or insensitive. Despite appearing outwardly confident and assertive, they are, on the whole, no more inwardly secure nor sure of themselves than other types. In fact, because their inner Judging function (Fi) is inferior, they may feel they have relatively little inner control. Finding inner control elusive, they naturally turn their focus outwardly, hoping that achieving outer control will bring them inner calm and security. Of course, controlling the outside world is no small or easy task, contributing to ESTJs’ propensity for restlessness and hypervigilance.
> 
> Among the most “left-brained” of all the types, ESTJs typically present as relatively serious folks. Unlike ENTJs, whose auxiliary Ni can go a long way in providing fun and entertainment for all, ESTJs’ Si may offer little in terms of lightness or humor. Those with a more salient sense of humor generally turn to their tertiary function, Extraverted Intuition (Ne), for witty or clever remarks.
> 
> Like their ISTJ counterparts, ESTJs tend to keep one eye on the past (Si). They aim to protect and preserve past methods, traditions, and conventions. This is why David Keirsey classifies them as “guardians.” They grow attached to the familiar and expected, often developing a reliable set of habits and routines. As such, ESTJs like to know what to expect, to “know the plan.” Unlike EPs, who are stimulated by novelty and uncertainty, ESTJs can find uncertainty or ambiguity unsettling.
> 
> Like ENTJs, ESTJs often rise to positions of leadership. The primary difference, in this respect, is that ENTJs tend to be visionary leaders, which often carries them to the very top of the leadership ladder. ENTJs also prefer to make and modify their own rules. ESTJs by contrast, are not only willing to give orders, but are generally okay with working under pre-established rules, guidelines, and procedures. Consequently, they often serve as middle-level managers and supervisors.
> 
> While ESTJs differ from ESTPs by only one “preference” (i.e., J-P), they actually share zero functions in common. This makes these two types far more different than is commonly recognized. ESTJs, whose Extraverted Judging function is dominant Thinking (Te), tend to be blunter and unapologetic in their assertions than ESTPs, whose Extraverted Judging function is tertiary Feeling (Fe). ESTPs display a certain social ease and smoothness that is distinguishable from the blunt approach of ESTJs.
> 
> All in all, ESTJs are among the most loyal, dutiful, and responsible of all types. Like ESFJs, they are admired for their work ethic, perseverance, devotion, and steadfastness. They strive to practice what they preach, holding fast to their commitments and convictions. They make loyal friends and companions, especially for those who embrace a similar worldview and lifestyle.


I'm talking about the ones I know. They're not a very rare type. Maybe ISTJ might suit you better.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Cause apparently you show off too much, have an attitude and are way too blunt? According to these other people I mean.


Indeed,
though I am more low-key in my show-off area as I know people dislike that;
I am fairly insecure about that, as in people bitching about that behind my back (e.g. isn't he a bit of a "show-off")


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> IRL;
> - I complain to people directly if they are not doing their job or if they are being lazy.
> - I am also trying to improve the situation in things; sort of like Fe but impartial.
> - I speak before I think and therefore come across as very blunt; now I am more shy because of this (insecure of being blunt/ or mixing up on my words as I speak too fast for my brain to process it).
> - I come across as pretentious as I am always about showing off but in a low-key fashion; trying to be subtle.
> - I can only talk to people if I need something from them or have a purpose of communicating and feel somewhat threatened when people try to small talk to me; but I am somewhat able to small talk back (but my aim is to end it).
> - I like socializing, but there needs to be somewhat of a reason for it/ have a narrative.
> - I am shy and distant with new people but I can somehow easily become friends with people, I always make new friends somehow without even trying (it just happens).
> - As well as me being blunt, I am quite open about myself unless it is about; stress, pain, discomfort, emotions etc.
> 
> I think that should be a nice starting point.


I think it's possible for any type (except few Fe users) to behave like that. Is there anything (behaviour) about others/yourself, you've always disliked?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I'm talking about the ones I know. They're not a very rare type. Maybe ISTJ might suit you better.


Why are you comparing me to other ESTJs?
That's a wrong way to do it as; how do you know they are correctly ESTJs?

It is better to compare people to the descriptions as they are collective descriptions, rather than comparing people to people since there is no certainty on if they are indeed the benchmark of an ESTJ.

Do you see what I mean?


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> IRL;
> - I complain to people directly if they are not doing their job or if they are being lazy.
> - I am also trying to improve the situation in things; sort of like Fe but impartial.
> - I speak before I think and therefore come across as very blunt; now I am more shy because of this (insecure of being blunt/ or mixing up on my words as I speak too fast for my brain to process it).
> - I come across as pretentious as I am always about showing off but in a low-key fashion; trying to be subtle.
> - I can only talk to people if I need something from them or have a purpose of communicating and feel somewhat threatened when people try to small talk to me; but I am somewhat able to small talk back (but my aim is to end it).
> - I like socializing, but there needs to be somewhat of a reason for it/ have a narrative.
> - I am shy and distant with new people but I can somehow easily become friends with people, I always make new friends somehow without even trying (it just happens).
> - As well as me being blunt, I am quite open about myself unless it is about; stress, pain, discomfort, emotions etc.
> 
> I think that should be a nice starting point.


Well you're the wrong colour rose anyway. Red Rose, aye. Get away with your white.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Why are you comparing me to other ESTJs?
> That's a wrong way to do it as; how do you know they are correctly ESTJs?
> 
> It is better to compare people to the descriptions as they are collective descriptions, rather than comparing people to people since there is no certainty on if they are indeed the benchmark of an ESTJ.
> 
> Do you see what I mean?


But even theoretically, I should be able to see Ne in you? You can see me use Te, like I'm doing now. 

I do agree that not all people of the same type look alike but there are certain common traits you share with other members of your type.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> I think it's possible for any type (except few Fe users) to behave like that. Is there anything (behaviour) about others/yourself, you've always disliked?


I rarely dislike myself, and if I did then I just ignore it (so it becomes a subconscious problem) or I improve such.

What I dislike in others;
- People who are too sure of their future i.e. like hearing people in high school saying they're going to be such and such just makes me want to mock them so hard and be down-earth with them like "that's unrealistic and that will never happen".
- People who spend too much of their time studying and worrying about; deadlines, exams etc.
- People who are too sentimental and empathetic; makes me cringe seeing such and makes me cringe seeing people sad/ upset/ cry as if I want to punch them for doing so.
- People who always complain about stuff and make excuses of why they are being like such.
- People who are too interested in the weather like e.g. the people who run to the windows and screams "I love snow, it's snowing" or people who opening admire sunny weather; I always opening mock those people and tell them that they're "retarded".
- People who are superficial with their intentions and are unable to admit their ulterior motives to things e.g. people who go out clubbing and say "it's just for fun" yet I know for sure they're just doing it so they can find a partner/ get laid.
- People who are too idealistic with their actual relationships like e.g. "we'll be together forever"; this makes me cringe hard.

I hate a lot of things,
a lot of things I am open about expressing my hate for such.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I rarely dislike myself, and if I did then I just ignore it (so it becomes a subconscious problem) or I improve such.
> 
> What I dislike in others;
> - People who are too sure of their future i.e. like hearing people in high school saying they're going to be such and such just makes me want to mock them so hard and be down-earth with them like "that's unrealistic and that will never happen".
> - People who spend too much of their time studying and worrying about; deadlines, exams etc.
> - People who are too sentimental and empathetic; makes me cringe seeing such and makes me cringe seeing people sad/ upset/ cry as if I want to punch them for doing so.
> - People who always complain about stuff and make excuses of why they are being like such.
> - People who are too interested in the weather like e.g. the people who run to the windows and screams "I love snow, it's snowing" or people who opening admire sunny weather; I always opening mock those people and tell them that they're "retarded".
> - People who are superficial with their intentions and are unable to admit their ulterior motives to things e.g. people who go out clubbing and say "it's just for fun" yet I know for sure they're just doing it so they can find a partner/ get laid.
> - People who are too idealistic with their actual relationships like e.g. "we'll be together forever"; this makes me cringe hard.
> 
> I hate a lot of things,
> a lot of things I am open about expressing my hate for such.


Have you considered ENTJ then? I'm sorry, this doesn't sound very much like an ESTJ.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Have you considered ENTJ then? I'm sorry, this doesn't sound very much like an ESTJ.


Does that sound like me?


* *





Those of the ENTJ personality type are born leaders. They are direct, assertive, and uninhibited. They can become frustrated and impatient when things don’t unfold according to their expected plan or time frame, evoking notions of the “Type-A” personality. In the presence of ENTJs, others may feel they are somehow being hurried or rushed, that the ENTJ wants them to “cut to the chase.”

Like ESTJs, ENTJs are firm, direct, and outwardly opinionated. At times, they may be seen as harsh, blunt, or insensitive. Despite outer confidence and imposing presence, they are, on the whole, no more inwardly secure nor sure of themselves than other types. In fact, because their inner Judging function (Fi) is inferior, they may feel they have relatively little inner control. Finding inner control elusive, they naturally turn their focus outwardly, hoping that achieving outer order and control will bring them inner calm and security. Of course, controlling the outside world is rarely an easy task, contributing to ENTJs’ propensity for restlessness and hypervigilance.

Unlike ENFJs, ENTJs don’t enjoy ready access to the interpersonal benefits conferred by Extraverted Feeling. Instead, they rely on their sense of humor, fueled by their auxiliary function, Introverted Intuition (Ni), to ingratiate themselves to others. ENTJs can be great showmen and storytellers. Undeterred by conflict or controversy (they actually like being seen as edgy or provocative), they like to push the envelope, which not infrequently results in someone feeling hurt or offended.

While ENTJs can be quite funny when the time is right, they are, on the whole, quite serious in the approach to life. Their dominant function, Extraverted Thinking (Te), confers a strong work orientation. As we will shortly explore in greater depth, Te seeks to impose order, rationality, and efficiency on the world and its operations. Therefore, like INTJs, ENTJs are often drawn to science, or can at least appreciate the value of its standardized methods. One of the hallmarks of Te is its need for everything to be clearly defined, measurable, and quantifiable. This, in combination with their love for strategy and competition, can make ENTJs formidable strategists and executives. ENTJs are commonly found among CEOs heading for-profit companies.

Wealth and social status can also be motivating factors for ENTJs. This can be seen as deriving, at least in part, from their tertiary function, Extraverted Sensing (Se). Despite their status as Intuitives, ENTJs love worldly things. They are not opposed to owning high-end homes or taking extravagant vacations, just as long as these things are written into the Te budget. So while ENTJs certainly like to work hard, they can also play hard.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> I rarely dislike myself, and if I did then I just ignore it (so it becomes a subconscious problem) or I improve such.
> 
> What I dislike in others;
> - People who are too sure of their future i.e. like hearing people in high school saying they're going to be such and such just makes me want to mock them so hard and be down-earth with them like "that's unrealistic and that will never happen".
> - People who spend too much of their time studying and worrying about; deadlines, exams etc.
> - People who are too sentimental and empathetic; makes me cringe seeing such and makes me cringe seeing people sad/ upset/ cry as if I want to punch them for doing so.
> - People who always complain about stuff and make excuses of why they are being like such.
> - People who are too interested in the weather like e.g. the people who run to the windows and screams "I love snow, it's snowing" or people who opening admire sunny weather; I always opening mock those people and tell them that they're "retarded".
> - People who are superficial with their intentions and are unable to admit their ulterior motives to things e.g. people who go out clubbing and say "it's just for fun" yet I know for sure they're just doing it so they can find a partner/ get laid.
> - People who are too idealistic with their actual relationships like e.g. "we'll be together forever"; this makes me cringe hard.
> 
> I hate a lot of things,
> a lot of things I am open about expressing my hate for such.


Haaaaa quite a few of those points are me lawl.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Does that sound like me?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of the ENTJ personality type are born leaders. They are direct, assertive, and uninhibited. They can become frustrated and impatient when things don’t unfold according to their expected plan or time frame, evoking notions of the “Type-A” personality. In the presence of ENTJs, others may feel they are somehow being hurried or rushed, that the ENTJ wants them to “cut to the chase.”
> 
> Like ESTJs, ENTJs are firm, direct, and outwardly opinionated. At times, they may be seen as harsh, blunt, or insensitive. Despite outer confidence and imposing presence, they are, on the whole, no more inwardly secure nor sure of themselves than other types. In fact, because their inner Judging function (Fi) is inferior, they may feel they have relatively little inner control. Finding inner control elusive, they naturally turn their focus outwardly, hoping that achieving outer order and control will bring them inner calm and security. Of course, controlling the outside world is rarely an easy task, contributing to ENTJs’ propensity for restlessness and hypervigilance.
> 
> Unlike ENFJs, ENTJs don’t enjoy ready access to the interpersonal benefits conferred by Extraverted Feeling. Instead, they rely on their sense of humor, fueled by their auxiliary function, Introverted Intuition (Ni), to ingratiate themselves to others. ENTJs can be great showmen and storytellers. Undeterred by conflict or controversy (they actually like being seen as edgy or provocative), they like to push the envelope, which not infrequently results in someone feeling hurt or offended.
> 
> While ENTJs can be quite funny when the time is right, they are, on the whole, quite serious in the approach to life. Their dominant function, Extraverted Thinking (Te), confers a strong work orientation. As we will shortly explore in greater depth, Te seeks to impose order, rationality, and efficiency on the world and its operations. Therefore, like INTJs, ENTJs are often drawn to science, or can at least appreciate the value of its standardized methods. One of the hallmarks of Te is its need for everything to be clearly defined, measurable, and quantifiable. This, in combination with their love for strategy and competition, can make ENTJs formidable strategists and executives. ENTJs are commonly found among CEOs heading for-profit companies.
> 
> Wealth and social status can also be motivating factors for ENTJs. This can be seen as deriving, at least in part, from their tertiary function, Extraverted Sensing (Se). Despite their status as Intuitives, ENTJs love worldly things. They are not opposed to owning high-end homes or taking extravagant vacations, just as long as these things are written into the Te budget. So while ENTJs certainly like to work hard, they can also play hard.


Unfortunately, I don't have much experience of the type. I've only known one or maybe two ENTJ ever. So I can't be of much help. Sorry.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Haaaaa quite a few of those points are me lawl.


I just hate everything,
but I don't hate people individually. 

i.e. collectively hate, but individually don't hate.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I just hate everything,
> but I don't hate people individually.
> 
> i.e. collectively hate, but individually don't hate.


That's applicable to most people including me. Do you have any close friends or relatives who are ESTJ? Maybe you can see if you have the cog functions?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Does that sound like me?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of the ENTJ personality type are born leaders. They are direct, assertive, and uninhibited. They can become frustrated and impatient when things don’t unfold according to their expected plan or time frame, evoking notions of the “Type-A” personality. In the presence of ENTJs, others may feel they are somehow being hurried or rushed, that the ENTJ wants them to “cut to the chase.”
> 
> Like ESTJs, ENTJs are firm, direct, and outwardly opinionated. At times, they may be seen as harsh, blunt, or insensitive. Despite outer confidence and imposing presence, they are, on the whole, no more inwardly secure nor sure of themselves than other types. In fact, because their inner Judging function (Fi) is inferior, they may feel they have relatively little inner control. Finding inner control elusive, they naturally turn their focus outwardly, hoping that achieving outer order and control will bring them inner calm and security. Of course, controlling the outside world is rarely an easy task, contributing to ENTJs’ propensity for restlessness and hypervigilance.
> 
> Unlike ENFJs, ENTJs don’t enjoy ready access to the interpersonal benefits conferred by Extraverted Feeling. Instead, they rely on their sense of humor, fueled by their auxiliary function, Introverted Intuition (Ni), to ingratiate themselves to others. ENTJs can be great showmen and storytellers. Undeterred by conflict or controversy (they actually like being seen as edgy or provocative), they like to push the envelope, which not infrequently results in someone feeling hurt or offended.
> 
> While ENTJs can be quite funny when the time is right, they are, on the whole, quite serious in the approach to life. Their dominant function, Extraverted Thinking (Te), confers a strong work orientation. As we will shortly explore in greater depth, Te seeks to impose order, rationality, and efficiency on the world and its operations. Therefore, like INTJs, ENTJs are often drawn to science, or can at least appreciate the value of its standardized methods. One of the hallmarks of Te is its need for everything to be clearly defined, measurable, and quantifiable. This, in combination with their love for strategy and competition, can make ENTJs formidable strategists and executives. ENTJs are commonly found among CEOs heading for-profit companies.
> 
> Wealth and social status can also be motivating factors for ENTJs. This can be seen as deriving, at least in part, from their tertiary function, Extraverted Sensing (Se). Despite their status as Intuitives, ENTJs love worldly things. They are not opposed to owning high-end homes or taking extravagant vacations, just as long as these things are written into the Te budget. So while ENTJs certainly like to work hard, they can also play hard.


I've met my share of ENTJs IRL, and judging purely by vibe you're not one. At the very least you don't seem to be leader material to me.


----------



## Eset

ENTJ:

* *





Auxiliary Ni (ENxJ)

* *





Dominant Te and Fe have a *tendency to overgeneralize or make snap decisions*, so Ni should be used to gather more perspectives in order to understand people’s needs and create strategies with greater nuance and depth of knowledge, *pausing to reflect on whether one is making preconceived judgments and thus setting goals that have no real meaning or purpose in life.*

Unhealthy Ni can lead to *unreasonable standards and expectations for success, making decisions too hastily, inability to find genuine meaning in your actions, defining your self-worth exclusively through external standards of success or societal values, or failure to understand the needs of others because of not realizing that the meaning of life is inherently subjective* (i.e. everyone must discover their own source of meaning and you must respect that different people have different needs).

Te-Ni: Healthy Ni means you *seek to achieve personal meaning through finding the best possible methods for achieving future goals or vision. You prioritize making decisions that solve problems efficiently, creatively adjusting principles, standards, or procedures to improve upon the system that already exists.*




Tertiary Se (ENxJ): 

* *





Since Dominant Te and Fe *wish to maintain the feeling of successful integration with the external world, they can utilize Se to only seek out “facts” that support their urge to take hasty, misguided, or insensitive corrective actions, compulsively trying to transform the outside world into something more stable/predictable rather than fluidly adapting one’s own attitude.* Resisting Se development can lead to people being: *stubborn, judgmental, critical, cynical, or dissatisfied; arrogant, snobby, or excessively focused on the shortcomings of others or society at large; dogmatic and reject contradictory facts; prone to viewing pure physical enjoyment or “mainstream” interests as superficial or simple-minded.* By contrast, healthy Se should: be flexible and adaptable, easily adjusting plans to fit changes in reality; *cultivate appreciation of aesthetic, artistic, or physical pursuits;* be open-minded and willing to explore new experiences; value things as they are in the present; trust life and the process of learning and discovery (i.e. not solely focused on results or future consequences); be more accepting of ambiguity and uncertainty; *be more honest about own abilities, weaknesses, and limitations.*







ESTJ:

* *





Auxiliary Si (ESxJ)

* *





Dominant Te and Fe have a *tendency to overgeneralize or make snap decisions*, so Si should be used to *carefully gather more detailed data about individual needs and well-established methods/procedures, pausing to reflect on whether one is making preconceived judgments and thus ignoring important details that might be crucial to success.*

Unhealthy Si *can lead to narrow-mindedness about what is “proper”, making decisions too hastily, inability to learn and prepare using the most appropriate methods, neglecting personal needs/priorities in favor of avoiding interpersonal conflicts, or failure to understand the needs/priorities of others because of not realizing the importance of subjective knowledge that is unique to each person* (i.e. everyone has their own unique needs and priorities and you must respect that)

Te-Si: Healthy Si means you *seek detailed knowledge of principles and standards that have been known to solve problems effectively.* *You prioritize the need to maintain well-established standards above changing the status quo without good reason.*




Tertiary Ne (ESxJ): 

* *





Since Dominant Te and Fe *wish to maintain the feeling of successful integration with the external world, they can utilize Ne to visualize imaginary negative outcomes or possibilities that support their urge to take hasty or insensitive preemptive actions, compulsively trying to transform the outside world into something more safe/predictable rather than fluidly adapting one’s own attitude.* Resisting Ne development can lead to people being: *inflexible and closed-minded; resistant to new ideas, unable to adapt well to change or unpredictable events; overly conventional in thought and judgment and unable to accept new ways of doing things or solving problems; overly concerned with social status or appearing “proper” in public; dismissive of people who are very spontaneous and creative.* By contrast, healthy Ne should: be interested in new ideas or developing potential; be open-minded and willing to explore new experiences; *be more focused on (personal) improvement and progress;* *be willing to let go of negative influences or habits from the past;* be more open to seeking help and finding creative solutions to problems; be better at adapting to ambiguity, unfamiliarity, or uncertainty; *be honest about own abilities or limitations;* be interested in creative pursuits/activities that do not necessarily produce tangible results or practical value.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> ENTJ:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auxiliary Ni (ENxJ)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominant Te and Fe have a *tendency to overgeneralize or make snap decisions*, so Ni should be used to gather more perspectives in order to understand people’s needs and create strategies with greater nuance and depth of knowledge, *pausing to reflect on whether one is making preconceived judgments and thus setting goals that have no real meaning or purpose in life.*
> 
> Unhealthy Ni can lead to *unreasonable standards and expectations for success, making decisions too hastily, inability to find genuine meaning in your actions, defining your self-worth exclusively through external standards of success or societal values, or failure to understand the needs of others because of not realizing that the meaning of life is inherently subjective* (i.e. everyone must discover their own source of meaning and you must respect that different people have different needs).
> 
> Te-Ni: Healthy Ni means you *seek to achieve personal meaning through finding the best possible methods for achieving future goals or vision. You prioritize making decisions that solve problems efficiently, creatively adjusting principles, standards, or procedures to improve upon the system that already exists.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tertiary Se (ENxJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Dominant Te and Fe *wish to maintain the feeling of successful integration with the external world, they can utilize Se to only seek out “facts” that support their urge to take hasty, misguided, or insensitive corrective actions, compulsively trying to transform the outside world into something more stable/predictable rather than fluidly adapting one’s own attitude.* Resisting Se development can lead to people being: *stubborn, judgmental, critical, cynical, or dissatisfied; arrogant, snobby, or excessively focused on the shortcomings of others or society at large; dogmatic and reject contradictory facts; prone to viewing pure physical enjoyment or “mainstream” interests as superficial or simple-minded.* By contrast, healthy Se should: be flexible and adaptable, easily adjusting plans to fit changes in reality; *cultivate appreciation of aesthetic, artistic, or physical pursuits;* be open-minded and willing to explore new experiences; value things as they are in the present; trust life and the process of learning and discovery (i.e. not solely focused on results or future consequences); be more accepting of ambiguity and uncertainty; *be more honest about own abilities, weaknesses, and limitations.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTJ:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auxiliary Si (ESxJ)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominant Te and Fe have a *tendency to overgeneralize or make snap decisions*, so Si should be used to *carefully gather more detailed data about individual needs and well-established methods/procedures, pausing to reflect on whether one is making preconceived judgments and thus ignoring important details that might be crucial to success.*
> 
> Unhealthy Si *can lead to narrow-mindedness about what is “proper”, making decisions too hastily, inability to learn and prepare using the most appropriate methods, neglecting personal needs/priorities in favor of avoiding interpersonal conflicts, or failure to understand the needs/priorities of others because of not realizing the importance of subjective knowledge that is unique to each person* (i.e. everyone has their own unique needs and priorities and you must respect that)
> 
> Te-Si: Healthy Si means you *seek detailed knowledge of principles and standards that have been known to solve problems effectively.* *You prioritize the need to maintain well-established standards above changing the status quo without good reason.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tertiary Ne (ESxJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Dominant Te and Fe *wish to maintain the feeling of successful integration with the external world, they can utilize Ne to visualize imaginary negative outcomes or possibilities that support their urge to take hasty or insensitive preemptive actions, compulsively trying to transform the outside world into something more safe/predictable rather than fluidly adapting one’s own attitude.* Resisting Ne development can lead to people being: *inflexible and closed-minded; resistant to new ideas, unable to adapt well to change or unpredictable events; overly conventional in thought and judgment and unable to accept new ways of doing things or solving problems; overly concerned with social status or appearing “proper” in public; dismissive of people who are very spontaneous and creative.* By contrast, healthy Ne should: be interested in new ideas or developing potential; be open-minded and willing to explore new experiences; *be more focused on (personal) improvement and progress;* *be willing to let go of negative influences or habits from the past;* be more open to seeking help and finding creative solutions to problems; be better at adapting to ambiguity, unfamiliarity, or uncertainty; *be honest about own abilities or limitations;* be interested in creative pursuits/activities that do not necessarily produce tangible results or practical value.


The bolded you agree with, I assume?


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I've met my share of ENTJs IRL, and judging purely by vibe you're not one. At the very least you don't seem to be leader material to me.


I'm just a shy leader :blushed:

Imma kms now for that emoji.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> The bolded you agree with, I assume?


Yes, indeed.
What else lmao?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> The bolded you agree with, I assume?


Also I've already highlight on Te>Fi previous to this.
I'll insert it again since I know you guys lack Si.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yes, indeed.
> What else lmao?


Sorry about that. Inf Si. 

So have you made up your mind? I still think you're an INTx type.


----------



## Eset

Te dominant (ExTJ): 

* *





Extraverted Thinking *seeks to understand the standards and rules that lead to successful action in the world.* People with this dominant function tend to *be results and goal oriented, motivated to grasp environmental rewards and understanding exactly what needs to be done in order to get the outcome they desire.* They tend to *enjoy activities that allow them to feel a sense of competence and accomplishment, relishing the fruits of their labor when they successfully complete a challenge or task.* In this way, *they can live life in an efficient and organized manner, able to approach any situation or problem with grace, confidence, determination, and effectiveness; however, they may become overly aggressive or amoral in their behaviors because of devaluing the need for personal integrity and not understanding that every individual has their own unique set of intrinsic motivators that cannot be accounted for when one only focuses on external rewards.* Extraverted Thinkers *tend to be good at tasks that require management* or leadership skills, able to organize people and *streamline plans towards successful achievement of goals or objectives.*

To determine whether Te is your dominant function, ask yourself how you react to situations: *Do you often feel it necessary to make a plan or change/improve the situation?* *Are you naturally motivated to make a situation more “normal”, “appropriate”, “effective”, or “efficient”?* *Do you hate the feeling of leaving an obvious problem unresolved (even when it does not involve you)?* *Do you instinctively want to set a clear goal/objective and try to achieve it quickly?* *Are you easily annoyed by signs of incompetence in yourself or others?*




Inferior Fi (ExTJ): 

* *





Te dominants are usually *quite effective people, able to set aside irrelevant concerns and achieve goals with focused efficiency, therefore, at their worst (in the grip), they rely too heavily on preconceived standards of conduct and start to make more and more mistakes due to ignoring changing conditions, forcing them to confront growing feelings of failure or incompetency from within, perhaps even drowning in indecision or wallowing in self-pity because they are unused to attending to such feelings and cannot process them and use them as an effective moral compass* like the best Fi dominants. *They may try desperately to overcome their inner turmoil, putting on a brave and confident face in front of others, but often fail to take the right actions because of being unconsciously driven by deeply repressed fears and insecurities, making them uncharacteristically oversensitive to criticism or feelings of inadequacy in times of stress.* *They can become withdrawn, passive, grouchy, or melancholy as their previously neglected needs and grievances rise to the surface to erode their motivation to deal with the problems in the world.*

Fi expresses the need for understanding and respecting personal needs, feelings, and boundaries in order to live life with true integrity, and* ignoring Fi for too long results in making more mistakes and chasing after outside rewards that ultimately leave you feeling unfulfilled over the long run.* To determine whether you experience Fi grip, ask yourself what uncharacteristic impulses you get when feeling completely overwhelmed: *Do you suddenly feel tired or unable to accomplish easy tasks? Do you suddenly feel like your efforts and hard work are unappreciated or undervalued by others, prompting the desire to withdraw from the world or even “punish” others by depriving them of your capabilities?* *Do you get oddly hypersensitive to “unfair” criticism and fear that people do not respect you?* *Do you feel that your emotional state is veering out of control and you don’t know how to stop it?* *Do you feel like you are trying hard to prevent an emotional outburst or breakdown in public or in front of loved ones, perhaps prompting you to isolate yourself for a time in order to regain composure? Do you beat yourself up for having been (inadvertently) insensitive, dismissive, or mean to someone close to you?*


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Sorry about that. Inf Si.
> 
> So have you made up your mind? I still think you're an INTx type.


Using your logic:
Am I more Si or more Fi?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Te dominant (ExTJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraverted Thinking *seeks to understand the standards and rules that lead to successful action in the world.* People with this dominant function tend to *be results and goal oriented, motivated to grasp environmental rewards and understanding exactly what needs to be done in order to get the outcome they desire.* They tend to *enjoy activities that allow them to feel a sense of competence and accomplishment, relishing the fruits of their labor when they successfully complete a challenge or task.* In this way, *they can live life in an efficient and organized manner, able to approach any situation or problem with grace, confidence, determination, and effectiveness; however, they may become overly aggressive or amoral in their behaviors because of devaluing the need for personal integrity and not understanding that every individual has their own unique set of intrinsic motivators that cannot be accounted for when one only focuses on external rewards.* Extraverted Thinkers *tend to be good at tasks that require management* or leadership skills, able to organize people and *streamline plans towards successful achievement of goals or objectives.*
> 
> To determine whether Te is your dominant function, ask yourself how you react to situations: *Do you often feel it necessary to make a plan or change/improve the situation?* *Are you naturally motivated to make a situation more “normal”, “appropriate”, “effective”, or “efficient”?* *Do you hate the feeling of leaving an obvious problem unresolved (even when it does not involve you)?* *Do you instinctively want to set a clear goal/objective and try to achieve it quickly?* *Are you easily annoyed by signs of incompetence in yourself or others?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Fi (ExTJ):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te dominants are usually *quite effective people, able to set aside irrelevant concerns and achieve goals with focused efficiency, therefore, at their worst (in the grip), they rely too heavily on preconceived standards of conduct and start to make more and more mistakes due to ignoring changing conditions, forcing them to confront growing feelings of failure or incompetency from within, perhaps even drowning in indecision or wallowing in self-pity because they are unused to attending to such feelings and cannot process them and use them as an effective moral compass* like the best Fi dominants. *They may try desperately to overcome their inner turmoil, putting on a brave and confident face in front of others, but often fail to take the right actions because of being unconsciously driven by deeply repressed fears and insecurities, making them uncharacteristically oversensitive to criticism or feelings of inadequacy in times of stress.* *They can become withdrawn, passive, grouchy, or melancholy as their previously neglected needs and grievances rise to the surface to erode their motivation to deal with the problems in the world.*
> 
> Fi expresses the need for understanding and respecting personal needs, feelings, and boundaries in order to live life with true integrity, and* ignoring Fi for too long results in making more mistakes and chasing after outside rewards that ultimately leave you feeling unfulfilled over the long run.* To determine whether you experience Fi grip, ask yourself what uncharacteristic impulses you get when feeling completely overwhelmed: *Do you suddenly feel tired or unable to accomplish easy tasks? Do you suddenly feel like your efforts and hard work are unappreciated or undervalued by others, prompting the desire to withdraw from the world or even “punish” others by depriving them of your capabilities?* *Do you get oddly hypersensitive to “unfair” criticism and fear that people do not respect you?* *Do you feel that your emotional state is veering out of control and you don’t know how to stop it?* *Do you feel like you are trying hard to prevent an emotional outburst or breakdown in public or in front of loved ones, perhaps prompting you to isolate yourself for a time in order to regain composure? Do you beat yourself up for having been (inadvertently) insensitive, dismissive, or mean to someone close to you?*


That inf Fi part sounds like me. Seriously am I a Te dom now? Lol. I hate these online descriptions. Everyone can relate to some parts of it.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> That inf Fi part sounds like me. Seriously am I a Te dom now? Lol. I hate these online descriptions. Everyone can relate to some parts of it.


Perhaps because everyone is just 1 type: KTAJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Using your logic:
> Am I more Si or more Fi?


If there is Fi, I think it's unconscious because I don't see it. I can't talk about Si since I suck at it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Perhaps because everyone is just 1 type: KTAJ.


No don't let Bwn win. That shouldn't happen.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> If there is Fi, I think it's unconscious because I don't see it. I can't talk about Si since I suck at it.


Does my profile not reek of Fi?
Also do I not reek for being hella judgmental?


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Have you already mentioned somewhere as to why Se>Ni is a possibility?


Se>Ni has no possibility. 



> Oh and she might still feel you're INTP lol...


Yeah but all the signs point towards TJ,
that is why I am currently dismissing INTP.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Se>Ni has no possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but all the signs point towards TJ,
> that is why I am currently dismissing INTP.


Then if Ni>Se you're INTJ 

Lol I have a feeling you're eventually go back to doubting all over again anyway....


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Then if Ni>Se you're INTJ
> 
> Lol I have a feeling you're eventually go back to doubting all over again anyway....


If the system wasn't so vague and the tests had objective merit to it then I would be ok.

So far I am type: HUMAN


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> If the system wasn't so vague and the tests had objective merit to it then I would be ok.
> 
> So far I am type: HUMAN


Yay!!!!

Honestly though, there's no harm in being a fusion of two types from time to time. Maybe you're one person here, another person IRL, and another person no one knows about


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Honestly though, there's no harm in being a fusion of two types from time to time. Maybe you're one person here, another person IRL, and another person no one knows about


Using that logic:
I'm a TJ that will occasionally have P tendencies and I have subconscious Fe.


----------



## bremen

Intj>Istj because Ni>Ne/Si

But since you love Ni so much, Entj could be good too.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Using that logic:
> I'm a TJ that will occasionally have P tendencies and I have subconscious Fe.


Now that, is a nice conclusion


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> My onee-chan has been through depression?!?! :shocked:


Uh yeah... meds for two years. I'm not on anything now. I still have 'those' days though.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Intj>Istj because Ni>Ne/Si
> 
> But since you love Ni so much, Entj could be good too.


I am subconscious with my Ni,
I don't directly notice it's affects;
most likely why I thought I had Ne.

i.e. I didn't realize how well I related to Ni until I actually read it's behavior.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Miracles said:


> Intj>Istj because Ni>Ne/Si
> 
> But since you love Ni so much, Entj could be good too.


Although I thought he'd have Tertiary Fi rather than inf cause inf Fi users are somehow better at processing their emotions and not too good at expressing them, whereas for INTJs it's the other way round. Idk where I read this though...


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Now that, is a nice conclusion


It's an expertise of mine.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> I am subconscious with my Ni,
> I don't directly notice it's affects;
> most likely why I thought I had Ne.
> 
> i.e. I didn't realize how well I related to Ni until I actually read it's behavior.


It's the exact same way with me for Ne, I'm almost never aware of how much I use it unless I really really pay attention. Which is why I sometimes have doubts as to whether I'm actually INFP coz of possible dom Fi.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Although I thought he'd have Tertiary Fi rather than inf cause inf Fi users are somehow better at processing their emotions and not too good at expressing them, whereas for INTJs it's the other way round. Idk where I read this though...


lmao,
you just had to be an ENFP didn't you...

(concerning you forgetting your sources)


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> Uh yeah... meds for two years. I'm not on anything now. I still have 'those' days though.


Awhh onee-chaaaan *hugs*


----------



## bremen

@Witch of Britannia You're INTj in socionics right?


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> It's the exact same way with me for Ne, I'm almost never aware of how much I use it unless I really really pay attention. Which is why I sometimes have doubts as to whether I'm actually INFP coz of possible dom Fi.


I guess after a while people just get used to their dominant and sort of don't notice it.


----------



## bremen

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Although I thought he'd have Tertiary Fi rather than inf cause inf Fi users are somehow better at processing their emotions and not too good at expressing them, whereas for INTJs it's the other way round. Idk where I read this though...


Is this the case only for Ixtjs?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> @Witch of Britannia You're INTj in socionics right?


INTj-Ti by sociotype.
INTp-Te by SOLTI - 160 (Test beta - AIM | AIM)

Though after reading the subtypes:
INTj>INTp

I can go through the bolding process of all the 8 function in INTj and INTp if you'd like.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Awhh onee-chaaaan *hugs*


My imouto chan <3 Here's a hug back for you.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> INTj-Ti by sociotype.
> INTp-Te by SOLTI - 160 (Test beta - AIM | AIM)
> 
> Though after reading the subtypes:
> INTj>INTp
> 
> I can go through the bolding process of all the 8 function in INTj and INTp if you'd like.


How do you relate to Fi?


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Well i wouldn't say she was "shit" at Ti or any function :
> 
> Let's keep what could be classed as insults to a minimum shall we.


_What are you ESFJ now?_


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> _What are you ESFJ now?_


No, just not a dick lol. 

I decided to bring my New Year's resolution forward because I'm a nonconformist and I don't have to do something just because the calendar tells me to, maaaaan.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No, just not a dick lol.
> 
> I decided to bring my New Year's resolution forward because I'm a nonconformist and I don't have to do something just because the calendar tells me to, maaaaan.


I'm not a dick.
I'm just real, I tell it how it is;
People need to know that.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm not a dick.
> I'm just real, I tell it how it is;
> People need to know that.


That's the dicks' excuse :laughing:

Youd be surprised how far a little Fe will get you anyways :wink:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

dominant vs. inferior versions of the functions - MBTI in Real Life

Maybe that can help you out. (It's a joke so take it as serious as you want)


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> That's the dicks' excuse :laughing:
> 
> Youd be surprised how far a little Fe will get you anyways :wink:


No Fe, all Te; that's all you need.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> dominant vs. inferior versions of the functions - MBTI in Real Life
> 
> Maybe that can help you out. (It's a joke so take it as serious as you want)


lmao, was a good read.

Shit source. 10/10


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> No Fe, all Te; that's all you need.


Tell that to Hitler.


----------



## Maybe

Witch of Dreams said:


> dominant vs. inferior versions of the functions - MBTI in Real Life
> 
> Maybe that can help you out. (It's a joke so take it as serious as you want)



I will take it as gospel.

*PRAISE "MBTI in real life"

*
* *




PRAISE


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Tell that to Hitler.


Yeah but look at how that ended.
Fe is evil I tell you, evil!


----------



## Maybe

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah but look at how that ended.
> Fe is evil I tell you, evil!


​Hitler killed himself so evidently, Fe is a good thing.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah but look at how that ended.
> Fe is evil I tell you, evil!


----------



## Eset

The Damned Deputy said:


> ​Hitler killed himself so evidently, Fe is a good thing.


He just had no balls.
The one testicle was a lie; he had non I tell you, NON!


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah but look at how that ended.
> Fe is evil I tell you, evil!


Evil is subjective. Hitler wanted to create a better world for his people. What's wrong with that?

Also, the Fe is what got everyone to love him. Don't you want to be loved?

Muwahahaha



Witch of Britannia said:


> He just had no balls.
> The one testicle was a lie; he had non I tell you, NON!


Wrong. He had NEIN


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


>


Don't get the meme...


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> He just had no balls.
> The one testicle was a lie; he had non I tell you, NON!


He just wanted to know what it was like to possess bollocks.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Evil is subjective. Hitler wanted to create a better world for his people. What's wrong with that?
> 
> Also, the Fe is what got everyone to love him. Don't you want to be loved?
> 
> Muwahahaha


Indeed indeed,
I also want to create a better world;
just annihilate all humans besides myself.

I do, but I want the real deal and not superficial love; but it's addictive you know.



> Wrong. He had NEIN


----------



## Retsu

Can I into ENFP yet


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Can I into ENFP yet


If you can grammar that is.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> If you can grammar that is.


Yeah but can I into


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Yeah but can I into


Not sure if that's a pun or not,
but in response to your request:
No, you cannot "_can I into_".


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Not sure if that's a pun or not,
> but in response to your request:
> No, you cannot "_can I into_".


K fine ;( 

Am I ENFP is the question I am asking. Gawd.

AND BWN I'M NOT ESTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Indeed indeed,
> I also want to create a better world;
> just annihilate all humans besides myself.
> 
> I do, but I want the real deal and not superficial love; but it's addictive you know.


Who's to say he didn't have the real deal if you consider admiration love, which it is.

Anyway you have to make it through the stages if love before you can get to the deep stuff. The only person to ever give you unconditional love instantly is your mother and that's just because she's being pumped with hormones that are manipulating her brain into loving you.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Witch of Britannia said:


> Don't get the meme...



I was looking at the meme because I was wandering the forum. I think its 1 of two meanings like the whole people pluck flowers and they die but they liked them. Plucking flowers or killing butterfly because there cute is a sad reality people do it. Fierce but cute?
She's a lion she's probably going to kill it.

2. Um it just means people are really silly. When people think things are evil they can randomly say anything is evil. You see a girl loving a butterfly and your like she's evil. She must be evil. Ones shocked by the girls adorableness. She's not going to kill it.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> K fine ;(
> 
> Am I ENFP is the question I am asking. Gawd.
> 
> AND BWN I'M NOT ESTJ


Wouldn't: "_Can I be ENFP now?_" be better?


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> K fine ;(
> 
> Am I ENFP is the question I am asking. Gawd.
> 
> AND BWN I'M NOT ESTJ


Lol yeah you are. Don't lie.


----------



## Eset

Watch out, ESTJ in the house:


----------



## bremen

Nice


----------



## Eset

It is indeed _nice_.


----------



## Eset

Anyways, some tunes in the mean time:


----------



## Jakuri

@Witch of Britannia when did you change your type to ESTJ? o_o


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Anyways, some tunes in the mean time:


Reported for derailing the thread <3

ISFJ


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> @Witch of Britannia when did you change your type to ESTJ? o_o
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 minutes ago.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Reported for derailing the thread <3
> 
> ISFJ


I'm just trying to make this thread more cozy.
God, I thought you valued Fe.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Purity said:


> @Witch of Britannia when did you change your type to ESTJ? o_o
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he is not, he is just following in bwn footsteps eh


----------



## Eset

Ghostly Vervain said:


> he is not, he is just following in bwn footsteps eh


Nah bro,
I just had a long discussion with everyone and it seems STJ is to be.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Britannia said:


> Nah bro,
> I just had a long discussion with everyone and it seems STJ is to be.


disagree


----------



## Eset

Ghostly Vervain said:


> disagree


Why so?


----------



## Because_why_not

Do ISFPs value Fe? If so yeah come at me bro.

Your derailing is bad for the thread and takes the fun away from everyone else who wamts to use it. Boom!


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Britannia said:


> Why so?


actually why ESTJ and not ISTJ


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> I personally don't see much difference between the two.
> 
> So, socionics of course.


So you think I'm LIE, SLI, ILE, LII > ILI ?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Delight said:


> I think BWN is a dominant Fe user, since they're so good at pulling off any facade. Also, I haven't seen them use Fi yet.


Nah, I ooze Fe 

(I've also been trying to "Thank" comments but my slow internet (that I've fecking paid for!!) said "Nah, mate.")

Tpam is lying and that isn't their type. I know.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Purity said:


> Expanding on what @Witch of Dreams said, I would say that one's Enneagram also affects how one's functions manifest externally. Cognitive function stacking = how; Enneagram = why. Also even with the same type, if two people have different Enneagram types they can find it difficult to relate to each other. On the socionics front, the inert/contact subtypes dictate which functions are strengthened and which function are weakened. All these factors can amplify a certain type's typical characteristic, or cancel out such tendency because different forces pull one's psyche in many different directions.
> 
> If you want examples @Retsu I am happy to provide one. I wrote stuff out, but it was getting somewhat long and sounded too much like an academic monologue, so I took it out for the time being.
> 
> @Witch of Delight are you thinking INTP by any chance, for narci?


I'm a 7, so what would that make me?

Yes pls. <3


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> So you think I'm LIE, SLI, ILE, LII > ILI ?


Exactly what I meant.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Are we typing socionics or MBTI now?
> Since those are different applied theories.


Good point. I am of opinion that MBTI and Socionics should be considered separately, though it is pretty common for those two to match (just like in my case -- INTP and LII).

Personally, out of the options that @Witch of Delight presented, I still say xNTP is the likeliest option. Your F is definitely of low dimension, and 1D Fe makes sense. The reason I am not 100% foreclosed to the possibility that you might be an E is your Te, because ILE has demonstrative Te and creative Ti; and wouldn't be surprised that if you relate a lot with Fi PoLR. I remember long time ago that a guy named Fried Eggz questioned you on LII typing because you didn't appear Se PoLR to him. He is more knowledgeable on the socionics front; so I took his remark into account. Hence a possibility of ILE.

Out of options that Siri presented, I would say LIE is the least likely one. Also, she meant LSI, not SLI. I see you keep making that typo.

Looks like both of us are not 100% sure on the perceiving function axis. Between judicious and decisive, which one do you relate to more? http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Judiciousness_and_decisiveness


----------



## Eset

@Witch of Delight

Ok I've already done the maths but;

Red: No-nos
Bold: Nice

If I were ENTj or ENTp

*Te* Ne
*Ni* *Ti*
*Se* *Fe*
*Fi* Si

If I were ISTp or ISTj

*Si* *Ti*
*Te* Se
*Fi* Ni
Ne *Fe*

If I were ESTj or ESTp

*Te* Se
*Si* *Ti*
Ne *Fe*
*Fi* Ni

If I were INTp or INTj

Ni *Ti*
*Te* Ne
*Fi* Si
*Se* *Fe*

INTp or INTj has the least clashes/draw backs.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Purity said:


> Good point. I am of opinion that MBTI and Socionics should be considered separately, though it is pretty common for those two to match (just like in my case -- INTP and LII).
> 
> Personally, out of the options that @Witch of Delight presented, I still say xNTP is the likeliest option. Your F is definitely of low dimension, and 1D Fe makes sense. The reason I am not 100% foreclosed to the possibility that you might be an E is your Te, because ILE has demonstrative Te and creative Ti; and wouldn't be surprised that if you relate a lot with Fi PoLR. I remember long time ago that a guy named Fried Eggz questioned you on LII typing because you didn't appear Se PoLR to him. He is more knowledgeable on the socionics front; so I took his remark into account. Hence a possibility of ILE.
> 
> Out of options that Siri presented, I would say LIE is the least likely one. Also, she meant LSI, not SLI. I see you keep making that typo.
> 
> Looks like both of us are not 100% sure on the perceiving function axis. Between judicious and decisive, which one do you relate to more? Judicious and decisive - Wikisocion


hola can someone please type my socionics, I just took a random test and got ILI every time which was only twice, dunno I could have ethics in there somewhere. But ILI LIE or LII are potentials, you ask me questions and stuff


----------



## Siri

Even if we considered MBTI alone, I'd rule out any possibility of an Fi user.
Hence, leaving NTP and ISTP as the only options.


----------



## Jakuri

Ghostly Vervain said:


> hola can someone please type my socionics, I just took a random test and got ILI every time which was only twice, dunno I could have ethics in there somewhere. But ILI LIE or LII are potentials, you ask me questions and stuff


I thought you settled in ILI-Te? ILI and LIE are closer to each other than LII and ILI though.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> Even if we considered MBTI alone, I'd rule out any possibility of an Fi user.
> Hence, leaving NTP and ISTP as the only options.


So you think I'm Fe>Fi?

Meaning Fe;
Either:
-Fe sugg; Fi role
-Fe mob; Fi PoLR

Meaning Fi;
Either:
-Fi sugg; Fe role
-Fi mob; Fe PoLR


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Purity said:


> I thought you settled in ILI-Te? ILI and LIE are closer to each other than LII and ILI though.


Hmm I could be mystyped. What do you see me as?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> So you think I'm Fe>Fi?


I can see Fe. I don't see much Fi at all and I'm the expert on Fi so my opinion is incredibly valid.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ghostly Vervain said:


> hola can someone please type my socionics, I just took a random test and got ILI every time which was only twice, dunno I could have ethics in there somewhere. But ILI LIE or LII are potentials, you ask me questions and stuff


From our conversations, I don't think your Se is inf. If I had to guess, I'd go with LIE


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I can see Fe. I don't see much Fi at all and I'm the expert on Fi so my opinion is incredibly valid.


Could not that just be Fe role?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Could not that just be Fe role?


Yes, but if your Fe is role, you'd have Fi mobilised. I don't see that. I gotta go to class now. Will be back in a few hours. I'll give you a detailed analysis at that time.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> @Witch of Delight
> 
> If I were INTp or INTj
> 
> Ni *Ti*
> *Te* Ne
> *Fi* Si
> *Se* *Fe*
> 
> INTp or INTj has the least clashes/draw backs.


I wonder if you use Fi as mobilizing function.
Your analysis is probably true, but I gave those possibilities by just considering my perception of you and not how you see yourself.


----------



## Eset

Ok which one sounds more like me:

1):

* *





The individual longs for close personal relationships where personal and private experiences can be shared easily in an atmosphere of mutual trust, sustained by shared sentiments and ethical beliefs that make external expression of emotions unnecessary. The individual is inclined to take first steps, but he is not confident of his ability to correctly evaluate the existence or status of such a relationship and therefore is attracted to persons who value clear and unambiguous personal relationships with others and who follow a clear set of ethical principles, which gives them credibility and makes them deserving of trust in the individual's eyes.

The individual tends not to consider whether people are friends or enemies or whether they feel good will or ill will towards them. Instead, he or she usually acts right from the start as if the other person were a friend or an enemy based on their prior knowledge of what the person does. This makes it possible to mistake a friend for an enemy and vice versa. Only gradually does the individual come to recognize what feelings others have for him, and there is always an element of doubt unless others express those feelings verbally and unambiguously and act in a way that clearly matches their stated feelings, over a sufficient period of time. The individual is easily made insecure about the status of personal relationships and needs frequent reassurance that the other person's feelings have not changed.

The individual is sheepish about expressing his personal feelings about people ("I find you really interesting" or "I like you a lot"), but responds very well to these statements, as if they were unexpected treats. Instead, the person tends to focus on whether others' behavior makes sense or not.

The individual knows how to be tactful and meet the requirements of the general emotional atmosphere, especially in group situations, how to keep up a positive atmosphere as in making entertaining and witty remarks, in the presence of individuals he is already somewhat acquainted with and appreciates. Such efforts, however, are normally simple, low-key, and of short duration, aimed only at meeting the social standards; it is difficult for him to create more involved, extensive and complex displays of positive affects. He finds it difficult to participate in a setting that requires extensive expression of harmonious, positive affect: joy, enthusiasm, appreciation, praises, agreeableness, friendly gestures, speeches that address and involve the harmonious emotions of the audience. The individual makes an effort to be aware of the need not to disrupt the prevailing atmosphere, but he does not succeed for any length of time if these efforts clash with his inner, personal predisposition towards a person or event. A typical example is the person who, in a group of people exchanging pleasantries and casual conversation, will occasionally correct erroneous statements made by others in a way that can be perceived as annoying, despite otherwise making an effort to be friendly and nice to them




2):

* *





The individual often becomes engrossed in serious work, which leads him to neglect his complementary need for fun and emotional release. He also feels vulnerable expressing himself spontaneously in public, which allows bad emotions and stress to build up, leading to depression or sudden hostility. He enjoys being around people who make him feel comfortable expressing himself, and who can make every day new and exciting. Although he may present a hard exterior in the company of strangers, he is likely to not be serious at all with people who know him better. His behavior changes radically - a calm and serious structured person will suddenly become jovial and warm.

The individual recognizes the existence and importance of personal relationships, so he is usually cautious at first about offending others if he does not know them well. To minimize this risk he adheres somewhat simplistically to the relevant social conventions (e.g. political correctness). However, if taken too far this produces stress, as it inhibits his natural introverted logic (Ti) inclination to voice exactly what his thoughts are on a given issue or situation, with the expectation that others will appreciate his straightforwardness, rather than accusing him of being insensitive. This caution gradually disappears as he gets to know people better. He prefers to develop relationships indirectly with others based on open conversation and common activities, and only reveals his innermost personal feelings to those he has known for a long time. He may become confused and suspicious if they are directly solicited by others.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Certainty said:


> Yes, but if your Fe is role, you'd have Fi mobilised. I don't see that. I gotta go to class now. Will be back in a few hours. I'll give you a detailed analysis at that time.


No, if Fe is role (superego 2D), then Fi would be suggestive (super-id 1D). Mobilizing is hidden agenda function (super-id 2D).


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> So you think I'm Fe>Fi?
> 
> Meaning Fe;
> Either:
> -Fe sugg; Fi role
> -Fe mob; Fi PoLR
> 
> Meaning Fi;
> Either:
> -Fi sugg; Fe role
> -Fi mob; Fe PoLR


Fe>Fi, indeed.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Yes, but if your Fe is role, you'd have Fi mobilised. I don't see that. I gotta go to class now. Will be back in a few hours. I'll give you a detailed analysis at that time.


No, if I had Fe role I would have Fi sugg (inferior).


----------



## Jakuri

Late here; need to go back to bed for now. Will get back later today.

Anyway, out of LSI, LII, and ILE, I would say LSI the least likely one especially since you don't come across as Ne PoLR. You might want to check out which quadra you relate the most too. I am fairly sure on merry>serious, so this eliminates gamma and delta. so alpha or beta it would be.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> No, if I had Fe role I would have Fi sugg (inferior).


I think you've slightly misunderstood the role function. 
Even though you may succeed pulling of the role function, you'd still value you suggestive function more.
I agree with Blue, you don't seem to value Fi more than Fe.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Purity said:


> Late here; need to go back to bed for now. Will get back later today.
> 
> Anyway, out of LSI, LII, and ILE, I would say LSI the least likely one especially since you don't come across as Ne PoLR. You might want to check out which quadra you relate the most too. I am fairly sure on merry>serious, so this eliminates gamma and delta. so alpha or beta it would be.


Oh right, I totally forgot the fact that he can't be Ne PoLR. So that leaves LII and ILE as the only options.


----------



## Because_why_not

Urgh. Are we done with the Narcentric stuff now?

*insert bored looking gif that I would add if this internet wasn't piss poor*


----------



## Eset

Alpha Quadra:

* *





*Inclination for comfortable and pleasant group atmosphere, in the emotional, sensorial, and intellectual aspects.* *An ideal Alpha group situation is the exchange of light-hearted jokes while discussing imaginative ideas, movies, or sometimes sports, all while enjoying pleasant food and drink.* Narrating personal experiences usually takes the form of telling a joke; funny personal experiences are preferred over "serious" ones. The exchange of sober concrete details are avoided. If the group is playing a game together, the fun and jokes that go along with it are at least as important as the game itself. They avoid generating "heavy" moments; any dramatic expressions are limited in time, most often in service of a joke. Alphas are also perhaps the most likely types to participate in group use of mind-altering substances.

*Alpha discussions tend to go off on tangents, in whatever direction seems most interesting or funny at the moment.* Unusual personal observations are common, resulting from the analysis of the idiosyncrasies or inconsistencies of everyday life. If many in the group share the same observations, they are likely to express their agreement emphatically, so as to create a kind of "mental harmony" which enhances the group dynamic. If a new problem is encountered, it is expanded and developed in as many ways as possible, until some kind of satisfactory conclusion is reached.

Alphas make no distinction between "insiders" and "outsiders", easily drawing people into a conversation once it has begun though they tend to just as easily withdraw if the person is not receptive. *Likewise, they prefer to have the same behavior at work as at play; they find formal speech and dress to be pretentious, unnecessarily limiting, and even ridiculous. Alphas dislike the idea that there is something going on "behind the scenes", preferring to keep things (especially personal motivations) as open and straightforward as possible.*




Beta Quadra:

* *





Preference for larger groups where participation is "collective" rather than focused on individuals for any length of time, but with likely "domination" by more assertive individuals. *This means that beta groups discuss topics that everyone could contribute to. Frequent unexplained inside jokes are considered impolite because they exclude other people. Jokes are loud and general, often about stereotypes.* Betas attempt to draw others into the group activity: for example, in a situation where there are "group rituals" going on (as in drinking, dancing, etc), there is good-natured pressure on "outsiders" to also participate in them, with a sort of puzzled dismay if they prefer not to. They also try to draw attention to people who might otherwise feel left out - usually this is done with general jokes directed at individuals. In more subdued moments, discussion of ideas involving present trends and political implications, with strong views voiced. *Personal experiences tend to be discussed from the point of view of their external impact rather than the individual's own personal view of them.*

*When larger social events are organized by Betas (such as parties, receptions etc), they show an inclination to promote activities that will lead to the guests involved as a single group, such as games and shows; dislike for the "quieter" form of events where guests tend to quietly form smaller groups in more intimate atmospheres, which Betas tend to see as boring.*

*For Betas atmosphere is more important than specific activity or topic. Groups of betas spend time together to entertain each other. They exchange fun (and often loud) stories to feed the atmosphere, so that the group energy won't run out. People talk fast and they often add comments to other people's stories if they feel that the pace is slowing down. When someone starts to talk, he takes on the obligation to entertain for the duration of the monologue and, in a friendly group, other people only interrupt to try and help him keep control of the atmosphere*

*Talking about personal matters in a group is not something that Betas generally do. It's viewed almost as treachery when something that was told in a one-on-one conversation is retold in front of a group, or when someone criticizes another person's traits in front of the group. Betas believe such things should be told in private and should not be used to embarrass or belittle a friend.*

*Betas also don't like it when people tell long, slow stories. Betas try to be polite and listen to the story, and they will forgive you if it was boring for them, but if someone does it too often they might not be invited back. Betas restrict long-winded stories to one-on-one conversations.* However, IEIs are more likely to adjust to the slower stories because they are very flexible conversationalists.




You can also add to what you think I am like in group activities;
since I usually tend to play the "observer" style, but then every now and then join in but in an assertive sort of way like - trying to take the spot-light.


----------



## Jakuri

@Witch of Britannia a lot of what you boldened indicates that you are merry>>serious. @Witch of Delight do you agree with me?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> @Witch of Britannia a lot of what you boldened indicates that you are merry>>serious. @Witch of Delight do you agree with me?


Nvm,

Merry: Ti & Fe
Serious: Te & Fi


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> What does that mean?


What you bolded are the parts that touches upon merry (i.e., Ti-Fe valuing). Bibbon, Siri, and I said you value Fe more than Fi, and parts you bolded pretty much reinforces what we have been saying. Doesn't say much about which perceiving axis you prefer.

I did something similar to decide between alpha and delta, and I ended up bolding parts that would confirm I am judicious. You did something similar here, but for the judging function axes.

So merry and clearly T>F. This leaves us with SLE, LSI, ILE, LII. LSI has Ne PoLR and I can't see that at all, so that leaves us with SLE or LII or ILE. 4D Se, nope, can't see it so that's gone. Back to LII and ILE it is. Either way, likely the Ti subtype which would strengthen S and T.


----------



## Siri

Blitannia: Means Fe>Fi


----------



## Eset

Might as well include the full spectrum:

Gamma:

* *





*Groups made up of primarily Gamma types tend to be small in size; perhaps 6 at most.* *Laughter and very obvious displays of emotion are subdued, instead, there is a lot of smiling, amusement with ironic and witty remarks or, when serious subjects or not very happy personal experiences are discussed, a serious demeanour. Even such small groups tend to split into smaller ones; perhaps 3 is the ideal "group" size for Gammas.*

*Group discussions are focused on exchange of information and ideas on subjects of mutual interest, discussing and planning activities together, or on personal experiences.* The latter are usually discussed not with the purpose of making people laugh or to boast one's position but to get an insight into the lessons to be drawn from such experiences.

*Gammas usually dislike being "drawn" into larger groups where loud exchanges of jokes and quick shifting of one subject to the other are the norm, as in a large dinner table in an informal environment, especially if the group is also somewhat "artificial" as in work colleagues or business partners where personal relationships weren't really spontaneously formed.* *In such situations, Gammas will tend to focus on the persons sitting immediately near them in order to engage them in more individual conversations or will tend to remain mostly silent, not really participating in the group atmosphere, making the impression of being "introverts" in the everyday meaning of the term.*

*Once a group is formed, it tends to be wary for some time of "newcomers", being neither exclusive nor inclusive on purpose.* Conversations often focus on trends regarding material and yet personal issues, such as career prospects and developments, success or failure of financial investments and enterprises, and the future prospects of romantic relationships, as well as the reasons for the failure of past ones.* In more light-hearted moments, such talks get a "bawdy" flavor with some slight teasing.*

Other subjects tend to focus on internal work politics from the point of view of how it jeopardizes general efficiency, the nonsense of bureaucracy, and how to be better than competitors.




Delta:

* *





Groups made up of primarily Delta types tend to be focused on working on projects, enjoying physical recreation, or finding out interesting things about each other. *Laughter is usually subdued and brief; instead, people smile a lot and try to be witty and welcoming.* *Groups need to be focused on some specific productive activity or topic of discussion, or else they fall apart.* *In Delta groups, there is a lot of splintering and decentralization.* This allows for more focused and productive interaction with only those who share your particular interests or sentiments. People jump from small group to small group easily to keep up their interest level. *No one demands that the entire group listen to one person or that everyone do the same thing.* Delta Quadra types believe that if everyone just pursues their own interests and makes some accommodations for others, the group will be better off anyway. Delta Quadra types do not focusing on building group identity or unity of purpose, but prefer for the group to remain splintered and decentralized.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> What you bolded are the parts that touches upon merry (i.e., Ti-Fe valuing). Bibbon, Siri, and I said you value Fe more than Fi, and parts you bolded pretty much reinforces what we have been saying. Doesn't say much about which perceiving axis you prefer.
> 
> I did something similar to decide between alpha and delta, and I ended up bolding parts that would confirm I am judicious. You did something similar here, but for the judging function axes.
> 
> So merry and clearly T>F. This leaves us with SLE, LSI, ILE, LII. LSI has Ne PoLR and I can't see that at all, so that leaves us with SLE or LII or ILE. 4D Se, nope, can't see it so that's gone. Back to LII and ILE it is. Either way, likely the Ti subtype which would strengthen S and T.


Obviously it would look Merry>Judicious since Alpha and Beta are both Merry, good kek.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Obviously it would look Merry>Judicious since Alpha and Beta are both Merry, good kek.


Well if you are going to be a damn smartass, why don't you figure things out yourself? Because, if you do not have a clear preference on the judging function axis but on the perceiving function axis it would show, like skip out parts of judiciousness but bold a lot of things that would make me go decisive. Literally almost everything you bolded (like inside jokes being rude because it leaves others out or stuff like that) shouts merry.


----------



## Siri

@Witch of Britannia, don't you think this:

When larger social events are organized by Betas (such as parties, receptions etc), they show an inclination to promote activities that will lead to the guests involved as a single group

Contradicts this:

In Delta groups, there is a lot of splintering and decentralization.

Since, you bolded both.

I hereby give - 10 points to your Ne for not considering the entire perspective of each quadra.


----------



## Eset

My readings on this are from my previous friendship which had;
1 ENFJ (Beta)
2 INFPs (Beta)
1 ExFP (Delta/Gamma)
1 ISTP (Delta)

Me and the ISTP were the ones who usually felt a bit left out in the group;
we both sort of just observed the group and then butt in every now and then,
I was more social than he was if I was to compare myself to him.

But generally,
everyone else seemed to get along quite nicely/ felt they were "in it".


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Might as well include the full spectrum:
> 
> Gamma:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Groups made up of primarily Gamma types tend to be small in size; perhaps 6 at most.* *Laughter and very obvious displays of emotion are subdued, instead, there is a lot of smiling, amusement with ironic and witty remarks or, when serious subjects or not very happy personal experiences are discussed, a serious demeanour. Even such small groups tend to split into smaller ones; perhaps 3 is the ideal "group" size for Gammas.*
> 
> *Group discussions are focused on exchange of information and ideas on subjects of mutual interest, discussing and planning activities together, or on personal experiences.* The latter are usually discussed not with the purpose of making people laugh or to boast one's position but to get an insight into the lessons to be drawn from such experiences.
> 
> *Gammas usually dislike being "drawn" into larger groups where loud exchanges of jokes and quick shifting of one subject to the other are the norm, as in a large dinner table in an informal environment, especially if the group is also somewhat "artificial" as in work colleagues or business partners where personal relationships weren't really spontaneously formed.* *In such situations, Gammas will tend to focus on the persons sitting immediately near them in order to engage them in more individual conversations or will tend to remain mostly silent, not really participating in the group atmosphere, making the impression of being "introverts" in the everyday meaning of the term.*
> 
> *Once a group is formed, it tends to be wary for some time of "newcomers", being neither exclusive nor inclusive on purpose.* Conversations often focus on trends regarding material and yet personal issues, such as career prospects and developments, success or failure of financial investments and enterprises, and the future prospects of romantic relationships, as well as the reasons for the failure of past ones.* In more light-hearted moments, such talks get a "bawdy" flavor with some slight teasing.*
> 
> Other subjects tend to focus on internal work politics from the point of view of how it jeopardizes general efficiency, the nonsense of bureaucracy, and how to be better than competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groups made up of primarily Delta types tend to be focused on working on projects, enjoying physical recreation, or finding out interesting things about each other. *Laughter is usually subdued and brief; instead, people smile a lot and try to be witty and welcoming.* *Groups need to be focused on some specific productive activity or topic of discussion, or else they fall apart.* *In Delta groups, there is a lot of splintering and decentralization.* This allows for more focused and productive interaction with only those who share your particular interests or sentiments. People jump from small group to small group easily to keep up their interest level. *No one demands that the entire group listen to one person or that everyone do the same thing.* Delta Quadra types believe that if everyone just pursues their own interests and makes some accommodations for others, the group will be better off anyway. Delta Quadra types do not focusing on building group identity or unity of purpose, but prefer for the group to remain splintered and decentralized.


In all consideration, stuff that's bolded here would indicate low-dimensional F and possible introversion rather than serious>merry. Considering the previous post on alpha/beta and other interactions.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> In all consideration, stuff that's bolded here would indicate low-dimensional F and possible introversion rather than serious>merry. Considering the previous post on alpha/beta and other interactions.


So are we sound on ILE/LII?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> @Witch of Britannia, don't you think this:
> 
> When larger social events are organized by Betas (such as parties, receptions etc), they show an inclination to promote activities that will lead to the guests involved as a single group
> 
> Contradicts this:
> 
> In Delta groups, there is a lot of splintering and decentralization.


Unsure which one I prefer more or which one naturally occurs more.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> So are we sound on ILE/LII?


Yes. Likely the Ti subtype of either type. 

Se PoLR vs Fi PoLR
Fe sugestive vs Fe mobilizing

Actually, I can see this going both ways, so ILE would not be that far-fetched.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Purity said:


> Yes. Likely the Ti subtype of either type.
> 
> Se PoLR vs Fi PoLR
> Fe sugestive vs Fe mobilizing
> 
> Actually, I can see this going both ways, so ILE would not be that far-fetched.


Probably going to have to go with ILE.
Si sugg seems relatable, but I don't think I'm ENTP in MBTI.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Unsure which one I prefer more or which one naturally occurs more.


That could possibly indicate Alpha or Gamma since both are accepting of Beta and Delta behaviour.

Also, focus more on your group behaviour rather than individual relations while deciding upon your quadra.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Examples pls?  I have been neglected for narci </3


Lmao,
Told you that you should withdraw from your Fi privileges.


----------



## Jakuri

Retsu said:


> Examples pls?  I have been neglected for narci </3


Yeah I meant to go to bed hours ago but got carried away. Lol I will need to turn on my laptop again to retrieve stuff from the clipboard (writing this with my iPad). Just a minute


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> Examples pls?  I have been neglected for narci </3


It's because he's an attention whore :O

And @The Rider from vibe and your post, I see no reason why not.

(Now to try and post this with this internet before the conversation has moved on 10 pages  )


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Lmao,
> Told you that you should withdraw from your Fi privileges.


THAT'S THE POINT OF THIS EXERCISE TO DECIDE IF I HAVE THEM
Go to bed it's nearly twelve


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Purity said:


> Yeah I meant to go to bed hours ago but got carried away. Lol I will need to turn on my laptop again to retrieve stuff from the clipboard (writing this with my iPad). Just a minute


No worries. I appreciate it, thank you <3


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> It's because he's an attention whore :O


:O who would of thunk?!


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Go to bed it's nearly twelve


Good idea, means I get to miss Uni.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Good idea, means I get to miss Uni.


Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Purity said:


> No, if Fe is role (superego 2D), then Fi would be suggestive (super-id 1D). Mobilizing is hidden agenda function (super-id 2D).


Ugh yeah sorry about that. Another slip. I did mean DS but ended up using the wrong word.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Is there a problem with that?


Upside: get to do other things.
Downside: kicked from course and have to deal with people bickering at me.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> THAT'S THE POINT OF THIS EXERCISE TO DECIDE IF I HAVE THEM
> Go to bed it's nearly twelve


Are you in New Zealand too? :shocked:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I can see abundance of Ne in BWN, so I guess ENTP sounds just about right.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> Are you in New Zealand too? :shocked:


Nah I'm in the UK, it's twelve noon.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Witch of Oreo Is this a new sig:

_"Cereal rapist extraordinaire. Sleeping is gay."_

Lovin' it haha

Anyway, you seem either INFP/INTP to me but I did actually think more to the latter (though would an INTP call sleeping "gay"... I think not...)

@Retsu One of two (main) choices. I thought yours implied that it was too late for him to be up, which is why I went for NZ.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> @Witch of Oreo Is this a new sig:
> 
> _"Cereal rapist extraordinaire. Sleeping is gay."_
> 
> Lovin' it haha
> 
> Anyway, you seem either INFP/INTP to me but I did actually think more to the latter (though would an INTP call sleeping "gay"... I think not...)
> 
> @Retsu One of two (main) choices. I thought yours implied that it was too late for him to be up, which is why I went for NZ.


It was meant to, that's why I didn't say midnight or noon.


----------



## Retsu

What do I gotta do to be analysed?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> No, if I had Fe role I would have Fi sugg (inferior).


Oh yeah, that was a slip. I used the wrong word. 

You have a kind of impersonal style of writing. I think I've mentioned it before. It doesn't give me the Fi vibe. Now I do accept it's simply your writing style and you are not like that as a person. Just impressions I get.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> What do I gotta do to be analysed?


I'll analyse you! What makes you doubt your type?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Are you in New Zealand too? :shocked:


Is this you coming clean?! Is this your real type?


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> I'll analyse you! What makes you doubt your type?


Not really relating to Ne all *that* much. It's like I do have the doing everything at once and dropping it all when it's not new anymore mentality, but I feel like I'm more attached to reality.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> What do I gotta do to be analysed?


First, you must take a fitness test where you will be asked to run 5k in 20 mins and do 14 push-ups. This is to make sure you are up for the challenge ahead.

Next, you must climb Mt Everest where you will meet an old monk.

The monk will ask you a riddle, which you must answer in less than 3 mins.

Then, you will have to pick a peach from the sacred tree of wisdom and take it through the forbidden forest.

On the other side of the forest is a hut that you may enter. There you will see a little girl that you will trade the peach for a sword.

Use the sword to slay the dragon and save the princess.

Take the princess home and the King will offer you either his daughter's or son's hand in marriage or the chance to get your mbti analysed.

Then log in to their wifi system and you're good to go


----------



## Jakuri

So, okay @Retsu . What's going to follow assumes that you have basic knowledge on Enneagram and socionics. Also, being a typical Ti-dom in academia, what's going to follow can sound like an academic monologue, so be aware of that. 

Finally, it could be that your psyche is still being stabilized post-adolescence and all that. Once you hit early-mid 20's you can try to find your type if you believe that is the case.


* *





Clearly, I know myself better than the other (narci), so yeah stuff about me would be more disproportionately longer...

So, my MBTI is INTP; my Enneagram is 9w1-6w5 (very strong 5, so "borderline" 5w6)-4w5 sp/so; my socionics type is LII-2Ne (-0 = no subtype; -1xx = weak subtype, -2xx = moderate subtype, not as common as -0 and -1xx; -3xx = strong subtype, and this is very rare). Like most Ji-doms, I am flexible in most things, but have a strong core that I am very, very stubborn/serious about. I am 9w1 core, and thanks to my fairly strong 1 wing, I can be opinionated on things which touch my own system of correct/incorrect, right/wrong, just/unjust though I don't necessarily voice them out (it's a misconception that 9's don't know how to have their opinions -- and what I just wrote is also clearly pointed out by Riso/Hudson in their orange book). For the most part though, I am flexible on many things, and even inattentive (because I am "there but not there at the same time" -- strong Ne + 9-ish dreaminess + withdrawn double 5 wing and 4 fix working together here). Due to this, the typical argumentativeness of INTP is cancelled out by 9 core. One with strong 5 core would retain their argumentativeness. 5 would use their Ti-Ne so that they can become knowledgeable in some area; 9 is more likely to use Ti-Ne in a less focused manner. They would analyze and study things not necessarily to become a specialist in one area, but to distract themselves from attending to their real priorities in their life by studying -- 9 is less likely to be focused than 5.

On the socionics front, I am LII-2Ne. This means that I am EII-ish LII, thanks to my Ne, Fe, Fi, Ni being strengthened and Se, Te, Si, Ti somewhat inhibited (without changing the stacking of course). Clearly explains that even though I am solidly LII/INTP (Alpha quadra) in stacking, I actually relate a lot to EII's quadra (Delta) as well without being one of Delta types. Both EII and LII have Se as their most devalued function out of the eight functions; so compared to the other subtype, my Se would be shittier than, say, narci who used to type as LII-1Ti (this would be the "ST-ish" LII; now ILE-1Ti, so his Se is role (2D)). Se is a volitional sensing, so it's all about force and intensity. 

Besides, in my case, my instinctual stacking is sp/so -- my sx is my blind spot, so my tendencies to shy away from unwanted overwhelming intensity is heightened (Se PoLR and sx-last amplifying each other). Doesn't necessarily mean I can't be intense (well, I am called I am intense, and one can argue that I sound intense here lol), but this is something that would be out of my radar. Because N and F are strengthened I would appear somewhat dreamy and have a stronger idealistic streak rainbow drools lalala, more in touch with F; actually, one typical characteristic is that INTPs, being a Ti-dom, can appear kind of robotic. This is true to some degree, but to people who don't know me well or haven't conversed with me enough. I would appear more emotional than standard INTPs, and, well, I am told by a few people that my tone has more "feeler-y" vibe even when I am writing academically like this. I am more comfortable and in touch with my Fi compared to narci, and the undercurrent of inferior Fe would be somewhat more noticeable too. On the E-type front, I have two reactive fixes (6 and 4), so that would make me more emotionally intense 9. 479 has two positive outlook fixes, so the "sadness" associated with 4 would somewhat cancel out by the 7 and 9. Interestingly, Katherine Fauvre mentioned "wistful melancholy" when discussing 469 (which is true -- if I want to "wallow" in it I am okay with it), something which 479 would relate less to because of more positive outlook influences while being deeply in touch with one's internal emotions due to 4.

On the other hand, narci is also INTP but is ILE-1Ti (weak E though; looks like he agrees more with Fi PoLR than Se PoLR) and types himself 1w9-6w5-3w4 or some combination thereof. So he's more ST-ish INTP. T is strengthened; tritype has two competency types (1 and 3), so has overall a drier vibe. S and T are strengthened, so more feet on the ground, more calm and cool-headed too rather than airy and floaty (more applicable to the Ne subtype). Se is role rather than PoLR, so he would feel less uncomfortable with confrontations than I am (Se PoLR and weakened too because of the Ne subtype). Both of us have our own way of serious, deadpan Ti and silly, humorous Ne.

A lot of differences that show up between him and me despite both being INTP mostly come from socionics and socionics subtype.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> Is this you coming clean?! Is this your real type?


Maaaaaaaaaaaaybe. Maybe not.

(I still can't resist haha)


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Purity said:


> So, okay @Retsu . What's going to follow assumes that you have basic knowledge on Enneagram and socionics. Also, being a typical Ti-dom in academia, what's going to follow can sound like an academic monologue, so be aware of that.
> 
> Finally, it could be that your psyche is still being stabilized post-adolescence and all that. Once you hit early-mid 20's you can try to find your type if you believe that is the case.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, I know myself better than the other (narci), so yeah stuff about me would be more disproportionately longer...
> 
> So, my MBTI is INTP; my Enneagram is 9w1-6w5 (very strong 5, so "borderline" 5w6)-4w5 sp/so; my socionics type is LII-2Ne (-0 = no subtype; -1xx = weak subtype, -2xx = moderate subtype, not as common as -0 and -1xx; -3xx = strong subtype, and this is very rare). Like most Ji-doms, I am flexible in most things, but have a strong core that I am very, very stubborn/serious about. I am 9w1 core, and thanks to my fairly strong 1 wing, I can be opinionated on things which touch my own system of correct/incorrect, right/wrong, just/unjust though I don't necessarily voice them out (it's a misconception that 9's don't know how to have their opinions -- and what I just wrote is also clearly pointed out by Riso/Hudson in their orange book). For the most part though, I am flexible on many things, and even inattentive (because I am "there but not there at the same time" -- strong Ne + 9-ish dreaminess + withdrawn double 5 wing and 4 fix working together here). Due to this, the typical argumentativeness of INTP is cancelled out by 9 core. One with strong 5 core would retain their argumentativeness. 5 would use their Ti-Ne so that they can become knowledgeable in some area; 9 is more likely to use Ti-Ne in a less focused manner. They would analyze and study things not necessarily to become a specialist in one area, but to distract themselves from attending to their real priorities in their life by studying -- 9 is less likely to be focused than 5.
> 
> On the socionics front, I am LII-2Ne. This means that I am EII-ish LII, thanks to my Ne, Fe, Fi, Ni being strengthened and Se, Te, Si, Ti somewhat inhibited (without changing the stacking of course). Clearly explains that even though I am solidly LII/INTP (Alpha quadra) in stacking, I actually relate a lot to EII's quadra (Delta) as well without being one of Delta types. Both EII and LII have Se as their most devalued function out of the eight functions; so compared to the other subtype, my Se would be shittier than, say, narci who used to type as LII-1Ti (this would be the "ST-ish" LII; now ILE-1Ti, so his Se is role (2D)). Se is a volitional sensing, so it's all about force and intensity.
> 
> Besides, in my case, my instinctual stacking is sp/so -- my sx is my blind spot, so my tendencies to shy away from unwanted overwhelming intensity is heightened (Se PoLR and sx-last amplifying each other). Doesn't necessarily mean I can't be intense (well, I am called I am intense, and one can argue that I sound intense here lol), but this is something that would be out of my radar. Because N and F are strengthened I would appear somewhat dreamy and have a stronger idealistic streak rainbow drools lalala, more in touch with F; actually, one typical characteristic is that INTPs, being a Ti-dom, can appear kind of robotic. This is true to some degree, but to people who don't know me well or haven't conversed with me enough. I would appear more emotional than standard INTPs, and, well, I am told by a few people that my tone has more "feeler-y" vibe even when I am writing academically like this. I am more comfortable and in touch with my Fi compared to narci, and the undercurrent of inferior Fe would be somewhat more noticeable too. On the E-type front, I have two reactive fixes (6 and 4), so that would make me more emotionally intense 9. 479 has two positive outlook fixes, so the "sadness" associated with 4 would somewhat cancel out by the 7 and 9. Interestingly, Katherine Fauvre mentioned "wistful melancholy" when discussing 469 (which is true -- if I want to "wallow" in it I am okay with it), something which 479 would relate less to because of more positive outlook influences while being deeply in touch with one's internal emotions due to 4.
> 
> On the other hand, narci is also INTP but is ILE-1Ti (weak E though; looks like he agrees more with Fi PoLR than Se PoLR) and types himself 1w9-6w5-3w4 or some combination thereof. So he's more ST-ish INTP. T is strengthened; tritype has two competency types (1 and 3), so has overall a drier vibe. S and T are strengthened, so more feet on the ground, more calm and cool-headed too rather than airy and floaty (more applicable to the Ne subtype). Se is role rather than PoLR, so he would feel less uncomfortable with confrontations than I am (Se PoLR and weakened too because of the Ne subtype). Both of us have our own way of serious, deadpan Ti and silly, humorous Ne.
> 
> A lot of differences that show up between him and me despite both being INTP mostly come from socionics and socionics subtype.


I'm 20, that's close enough...
I'll read this through. Cheers @Because_why_not F U


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Certainty said:


> You have a kind of impersonal style of writing. I think I've mentioned it before. It doesn't give me the Fi vibe.


Yep, I think you implied this to me as well, not just to narci.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> I'm 20, that's close enough...
> I'll read this through. Cheers @Because_why_not F U


I still love you too, baby :*


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaybe. Maybe not.
> 
> (I still can't resist haha)


I called it. I so totally did. I told you we had different judging axes. Lol still love for you. I'm glad it's over.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> I called it. I so totally did. I told you we had different judging axes. Lol still love for you. I'm glad it's over.


Meh no you didn't call it. Stop trying to make yourself look good 

And it's not over til the fat lady sings!!! Muwahahahahha!!!!


----------



## Jakuri

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Hmm I could be mystyped. What do you see me as?


Haven't interacted with you much, so can't say much; given that others (like Siri) who interacted with you agree with the INTJ typing, I think ILI and LIE are fairly likely bets. 
One thing I look at is your PoLR since that's pretty noticeable. I know I am Se PoLR so I could narrow down my type quickly into xII.

ILI has Fe PoLR and LIE has Si PoLR. Which one do you relate to more? Note that sociotype and MBTI need not match. I even saw combinations like ENTJ in MBTI but SLE in socionics, lol.

The sure-fire way is to try the 40Q questionnaire (non-philosophical one btw) and ask knowledgeable socionics people to analyze them for you; hopefully Entropic can give you some thoughts. He is far more knowledgeable in socionics than probably any of us here, and he is one of the most competent typists in this forum.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Purity said:


> Yep, I think you implied this to me as well, not just to narci.


I get lots of letters from my ESTJ friend and I've noticed that she's not impersonal. She speaks in a matter of fact way but there is still an Fi feel to it. She can give long descriptions of things and then relate it to herself. She's very opinionated and has strong unshakeable values. Her Ti ignoring really comes through. It's either right or wrong. With narci or you there's never that feeling.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Purity said:


> Haven't interacted with you much, so can't say much; given that others (like Siri) who interacted with you agree with the INTJ typing, I think ILI and LIE are fairly likely bets.
> One thing I look at is your PoLR since that's pretty noticeable. I know I am Se PoLR so I could narrow down my type quickly into xII.
> 
> ILI has Fe PoLR and LIE has Si PoLR. Which one do you relate to more? Note that sociotype and MBTI need not match. I even saw combinations like ENTJ in MBTI but SLE in socionics, lol.
> 
> The sure-fire way is to try the 40Q questionnaire (non-philosophical one btw) and ask knowledgeable socionics people to analyze them for you; hopefully Entropic can give you some thoughts. He is far more knowledgeable in socionics than probably any of us here, and he is one of the most competent typists in this forum.


where can i find such information. source.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Certainty said:


> I get lots of letters from my ESTJ friend and I've noticed that she's not impersonal. She speaks in a matter of fact way but there is still an Fi feel to it. She can give long descriptions of things and then relate it to herself. She's very opinionated and *has strong unshakeable values*. Her Ti ignoring really comes through. It's either right or wrong. *With narci or you there's never that feeling.*


Well, let's just say that I can do all that (having a strong sense of right or wrong, just or unjust, etc, and possibly feeling strongly about those), but that isn't exclusive to the Fi-Te axis. Perhaps come across as less attached because of Ti, but doesn't mean that I don't believe and even feel strongly about those.

@Ghostly Vervain 
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Extraverted_ethics (Fe)
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Introverted_sensing (Si)
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=ILI
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=LIE

I would check out quadra information too, which can help narrow down your type. 
Check out 
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Judicious_and_decisive (Ne-Si vs Ne-Si)
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Merry_and_serious (Ti-Fe vs Fi-Te)

If you relate strongly to one of the perceiving or judging function axes, then you only need to check two of the four quadras that value the relevant axis. Socionics has pretty different takes on Se and Si, so that's a point of caution and a possible source of mistyping. (This person who has the ENTJ+SLE combination has mistyped herself as LIE for long time, until Entropic pointed out that she has strong Se and Ti/Te; he pointed her to SLE, and she eventually agreed with it. SLE-Ti)


----------



## Siri

I agree with Shinsei being an INTJ since a couple of months back, many of his posts in the game forum gave off Te + Ni vibe.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Purity said:


> Yep, I think you implied this to me as well, not just to narci.


So that all made sense... But I kinda still want to know what my types are fo sho


----------



## Retsu

I score high on Ni on pretty much every test I take, even the socionics one...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> Not really relating to Ne all *that* much. It's like I do have the doing everything at once and dropping it all when it's not new anymore mentality, but I feel like I'm more attached to reality.


I feel the same way. In socionics, I'm an Fi subtype. I'm different from the Ne subtypes like @mjn_the_enfp She really has the hyper ultra sweet ENFP vibe (all compliments). I on the other hand am more subdued and people have told me that I come off as an INFP. But I'm sure of my dom Ne, so I'm an ENFP too.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> I score high on Ni on pretty much every test I take, even the socionics one...


I score high on Ni too. It's a 3D function in socionics - the ignoring function for ENFPs


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> I score high on Ni too. It's a 3D function in socionics - the ignoring function for ENFPs


Whilst scoring low on Ne...


----------



## Azazel

Retsu said:


> I score high on Ni on pretty much every test I take, even the socionics one...


You can pretty much do Ni-alike work such as push your mental limits or enforce your imagination but the thing to decide if NP/NJ is if you priorize it. Ni user would prefer to center on a possibility and anticipate where the Ne would prefer to consider a lot of them where going with the flow instead.

Second thing, Socionics' Ni is not the same as MBTI's, neither Ne.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> I feel the same way. In socionics, I'm an Fi subtype. I'm different from the Ne subtypes like @mjn_the_enfp She really has the hyper ultra sweet ENFP vibe (all compliments). I on the other hand am more subdued and people have told me that I come off as an INFP. But I'm sure of my dom Ne, so I'm an ENFP too.


Perhaps *I* am an Ne-ENFP.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> I feel the same way. In socionics, I'm an Fi subtype. I'm different from the Ne subtypes like @mjn_the_enfp She really has the hyper ultra sweet ENFP vibe (all compliments). I on the other hand am more subdued and people have told me that I come off as an INFP. But I'm sure of my dom Ne, so I'm an ENFP too.


IMO the Fi subtype are the ultra jumpy life of the group subtypes, while the Ne subtype is a teeny bit more quiet and inside their heads a lot. Deciding that I'm IEE Ne has confirmed fully for me that I'm not INFP since it explained why I tend to be oddly quiet or "introverted" sometimes while still staying within the ENFP boundary.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

@Witch of Certainty you still come off as subdued anyway since you're still Ne dom


----------



## Retsu

The Rider said:


> You can pretty much do Ni-alike work such as push your mental limits or enforce your imagination but the thing to decide if NP/NJ is if you priorize it. Ni user would prefer to center on a possibility and anticipate where the Ne would prefer to consider a lot of them where going with the flow instead.
> 
> Second thing, Socionics' Ni is not the same as MBTI's, neither Ne.


I know, but I have the same pattern in both. High Ni low Ne.
Hm... It does tend catch me off guard if things don't go as expected...


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Because_why_not said:


> Perhaps *I* am an Ne-ENFP.


Oooooo welcome to the club!!!

Although sometimes I feel quite different from you lol.


----------



## Siri

@Witch of Certainty, I remember you saying that you had seen some Fi in me. What did you mean by that?


----------



## Because_why_not

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oooooo welcome to the club!!!
> 
> Although sometimes I feel quite different from you lol.


Nah ways we're totally the same. You get compliments, I get compliments. See? 



Witch of Delight said:


> @Witch of Certainty, I remember you saying that you had seen some Fi in me. What did you mean by that?


It means she thinks you're a p*ssy.

#sorrynotsorry

pahahaha


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Purity said:


> Well, let's just say that I can do all that (having a strong sense of right or wrong, just or unjust, etc, and possibly feeling strongly about those), but that isn't exclusive to the Fi-Te axis. Perhaps come across as less attached because of Ti, but doesn't mean that I don't believe and even feel strongly about those.


I'm not saying that Ti users don't have values. I mean, with ESTJs you kind of notice their Ti ignoring. You can't really argue with them if they've made up their minds about something. I've found Ti doms and even Te aux types to be more flexible. Plus, they have this dominating presence. They also tend to be more emotional in certain ways. They can be pretty expressive about it too.

(My brain is mush today. I can't form coherent sentences. Sorry if my posts don't make much sense.)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> IMO the Fi subtype are the ultra jumpy life of the group subtypes, while the Ne subtype is a teeny bit more quiet and inside their heads a lot. Deciding that I'm IEE Ne has confirmed fully for me that I'm not INFP since it explained why I tend to be oddly quiet or "introverted" sometimes while still staying within the ENFP boundary.


We disagree? Do I have to fight my baby sis now?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Delight said:


> @Witch of Certainty, I remember you saying that you had seen some Fi in me. What did you mean by that?


I honestly don't remember. Sorry


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> IMO the Fi subtype are the ultra jumpy life of the group subtypes, while the Ne subtype is a teeny bit more quiet and inside their heads a lot. Deciding that I'm IEE Ne has confirmed fully for me that I'm not INFP since it explained why I tend to be oddly quiet or "introverted" sometimes while still staying within the ENFP boundary.


I'm EP temperament, that much I can say. And the Pe subtype. But which I dunno.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Perhaps *I* am an Ne-ENFP.


Yes, you have my attention. You are cute. Happy?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> Yes, you have my attention. You are cute. Happy?


Not when you say it like that, no :<

You don't seem sincere....


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> I'm EP temperament, that much I can say. And the Pe subtype. But which I dunno.


You can't score high on Ni and low on Ne then. If you're an Ne dom, you'll have high Ni (3D) and if you're an Se dom, both Ne (2D) and Ni (1D) will be low for you. You can't score high in one and low in the other.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> We disagree? Do I have to fight my baby sis now?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Not when you say it like that, no :<
> 
> You don't seem sincere....


You don't talk to me anymore. I signed up to the mafia game so that we can play together. See? I care.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


>


I can't see pics. I love you sis. You're like the real sis I've always wanted but never got.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

mjn_the_enfp said:


>


Oh my GAAAAWWWDDDDD my phone is CURSED I CAN'T POST A SINGLE GIF OR IMAGE PROPERLY GHCGDJJBGKYDIC


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oh my GAAAAWWWDDDDD my phone is CURSED I CAN'T POST A SINGLE GIF OR IMAGE PROPERLY GHCGDJJBGKYDIC


Cuuuute. I love those reactions <3 <3 <3


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> You can't score high on Ni and low on Ne then. If you're an Ne dom, you'll have high Ni (3D) and if you're an Se dom, both Ne (2D) and Ni (1D) will be low for you. You can't score high in one and low in the other.


I know, it's weird ;----; I don't even know how it works

Just looking at it I think that EP is my best fit temperament. I could well be wrong and it be IP. (Or IXXJ in mbti)

I lack introspection capabilities


----------



## Jakuri

mjn_the_enfp said:


>





mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oh my GAAAAWWWDDDDD my phone is CURSED I CAN'T POST A SINGLE GIF OR IMAGE PROPERLY GHCGDJJBGKYDIC





Witch of Certainty said:


> Cuuuute. I love those reactions <3 <3 <3


Fixed









Also, unrelated but another person joined the witch squad (Witch of Anxiety, name change hasn't happened yet though)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> I know, it's weird ;----; I don't even know how it works
> 
> Just looking at it I think that EP is my best fit temperament.


Just go with the one you likes best. Whatever that is.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> You don't talk to me anymore. I signed up to the mafia game so that we can play together. See? I care.


How am I not talking to you anymore when I'm literally doing it right now? 

Also, how do I know that and mafia hasn't started again yet


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Purity said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, unrelated but another person joined the witch squad (Witch of Anxiety, name change hasn't happened yet though)


Why didn't it work for me T_T


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> How am I not talking to you anymore when I'm literally doing it right now?
> 
> Also, how do I know that and mafia hasn't started again yet


Well it's been long. And I signed up when you did. I thought you'd notice my name. How cruel are you. I'm going to mope in a corner now.


----------



## Jakuri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Why didn't it work for me T_T


The reason is simple. You didn't link the image file directly; you used the address of a webpage containing that gif. The img tag therefore did not work.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> Just go with the one you likes best. Whatever that is.


Yeah but what if I'm wrong and it's IP tho. I'm kinda stuck being unable to introspect and have been for some time


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Purity said:


> Well, let's just say that I can do all that (having a strong sense of right or wrong, just or unjust, etc, and possibly feeling strongly about those), but that isn't exclusive to the Fi-Te axis. Perhaps come across as less attached because of Ti, but doesn't mean that I don't believe and even feel strongly about those.
> 
> @Ghostly Vervain
> Extroverted ethics - Wikisocion (Fe)
> Introverted sensing - Wikisocion (Si)
> Intuitive Logical Introtim - Wikisocion
> Logical Intuitive Extratim - Wikisocion
> 
> I would check out quadra information too, which can help narrow down your type.
> Check out
> Judicious and decisive - Wikisocion (Ne-Si vs Ne-Si)
> Merry and serious - Wikisocion (Ti-Fe vs Fi-Te)
> 
> If you relate strongly to one of the perceiving or judging function axes, then you only need to check two of the four quadras that value the relevant axis. Socionics has pretty different takes on Se and Si, so that's a point of caution and a possible source of mistyping. (This person who has the ENTJ+SLE combination has mistyped herself as LIE for long time, until Entropic pointed out that she has strong Se and Ti/Te; he pointed her to SLE, and she eventually agreed with it. SLE-Ti)


hmm. I would say LIE, anyone wanna dispute this?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> Well it's been long. And I signed up when you did. I thought you'd notice my name. How cruel are you. I'm going to mope in a corner now.


Lawl, if this were serious (which it's not), I'd say it was one of biggest over-reactions I've had back (though most of them have been abuse to me - they're the best ones :wink: )

Anyways, you tried your best to get me fecking shot in the last game.


----------



## Because_why_not

Ghostly Vervain said:


> hmm. I would say LIE, anyone wanna dispute this?


Yeah. Me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> Yeah but what if I'm wrong and it's IP tho. I'm kinda stuck being unable to introspect and have been for some time


I was mistyped for a long time. No pressure, really.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Lawl, if this were serious (which it's not), I'd say it was one of biggest over-reactions I've had back (though most of them have been abuse to me - they're the best ones :wink: )
> 
> Anyways, you tried your best to get me fecking shot in the last game.


I did it because I love you. You never see that. You never do.


----------



## Eset

@Witch of Certainty

Are you happy now that I'm NTP?
The question is, am I;
- ENTP in Si grip
- INTP in Ti-Si loop
...............
Definitely not trying to get attention
...............


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah. Me.


I can't believe am wasting my post count on you but why so? I don't want to reach 4k so make it snappy.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> @Witch of Certainty
> 
> Are you happy now that I'm NTP?
> The question is, am I;
> - ENTP in Si grip
> - INTP in Ti-Si loop
> ...............
> Definitely not trying to get attention
> ...............


You get attention! Yay. And for this one post, kouhai mode activate. 

Oh Senpai you're sooo cool. But are you convinced though? If Senapi says it's right, then it must be so since Senpai is sooo smart. 

Kouhai mode deactivated 

God, that was awful. In any case, I'm happy for ya.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Purity said:


> The reason is simple. You didn't link the image file directly; you used the address of a webpage containing that gif. The img tag therefore did not work.


Ohh ok (stupid me)


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> I did it because I love you. You never see that. You never do.


Yeah, get the one you love killed off so you don't have to play with them, which you claim you want. Flawless logic 



Witch of Britannia said:


> @Witch of Certainty
> 
> Are you happy now that I'm NTP?
> The question is, am I;
> - ENTP in Si grip
> - INTP in Ti-Si loop
> ...............
> Definitely not trying to get attention
> ...............


Yeah you fecking are. You might as well be ESFP.

(And just so you know, you haven't shown any evidence of an Ne-dom in an Si-grip)



Ghostly Vervain said:


> I can't believe am wasting my post count on you but why so? I don't want to reach 4k so make it snappy.


Because of reasons.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, get the one you love killed off so you don't have to play with them, which you claim you want. Flawless logic


I thought you were scum. Then you had to die by my hand, like in a tragic romance except we're platonic.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> I was mistyped for a long time. No pressure, really.


I don't want to be mistyped. I want the right type. 

I think I'm stressed at the moment so access to my inner self is kinda.... Blocked I guess. I need to dig deep to find the source, I've only just realised I'm over spending because I'm stressed and not because that disco ball bulb was really alluring... :/

I also only seem to care about my type when I'm stressed. I think it's like a gaining a sense of inner peace thing? A path to knowing myself?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> I don't want to be mistyped. I want the right type.
> 
> I think I'm stressed at the moment so access to my inner self is kinda.... Blocked I guess. I need to dig deep to find the source, I've only just realised I'm over spending because I'm stressed and not because that disco ball bulb was really alluring... :/
> 
> I also only seem to care about my type when I'm stressed. I think it's like a gaining a sense of inner peace thing? A path to knowing myself?


Well, no one can tell you what your type is except for you. You have to find your own type.


----------



## Jakuri

Retsu said:


> I don't want to be mistyped. I want the right type.


Uh, I mistyped myself as INTJ and even INFJ for some time. Just saying.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> I thought you were scum. Then you had to die by my hand, like in a tragic romance except we're platonic.


Why were you calling me Town then? :dry:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Purity said:


> Uh, I mistyped myself as INTJ and even INFJ for some time. Just saying.


No INFP  ?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Why were you calling me Town then? :dry:


Highly complicated 5th level reasoning. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Jeez you guys post so much its like a freaking mafia game lol. I blink and here are 20 more pages XP


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Certainty said:


> No INFP  ?


I was considering, but I have never officially declared myself to be one. Whereas INTJ and INFJ, I officially put as my type at some point (not just in PerC but in another personality forum (called the INTJ Forum)). I still consider INFP my second likeliest type after INTP. Infinite role function charge FTW!


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Jeez you guys post so much its like a freaking mafia game lol. I blink and here are 20 more pages XP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Jeez you guys post so much its like a freaking mafia game lol. I blink and here are 20 more pages XP


There I quoted you so you can quote me back.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

What if I didn't Bibbon? >


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> Well, no one can tell you what your type is except for you. You have to find your own type.


No matter which I choose it's called wrong :<


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What? But why wouldn't you?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> No matter which I choose it's called wrong :<


Well, people will give you their opinions. For me, an ENTP told me that I have no Ti (I was typed as an ENTP) and the 
NFPs kept telling me I'm one of them. Then I pestered narci and Bwn till I found my type  That's how I came to find out my type.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> No matter which I choose it's called wrong :<


Big question:

Which one are you more;

Fi-Te axis (FP): 

* *





You pay attention to reflecting on your personal feelings and experiences and using them as a reliable moral guide to life because you unconsciously fear that the world (as distortedly seen through low Te) is ultimately an amoral, cold, and indifferent place that treats your existence as disposable or insignificant, so you opt to mentally segregate yourself and deny your own need to feel like a powerful player in the “system” that you judge as morally deficient. Due to this fear, you fail to realize that you are actually an integral part of the world and bound by its rules and standards just like everyone else, so the state of the world depends on you accepting your responsibility and exercising your power to take action to lift everyone up to a higher moral standard (instead of uselessly complaining from the sidelines). Example reactions to this tension between Fi and Te include: struggling with self-confidence or finding meaningful ambition in life, aggressively proselytizing moral beliefs or excessively defending your own identity/individuality, inability to see beyond or overcome personal bias with a tendency to project personal issues onto others, learning to have genuine empathy for all individuals and promoting shared values that improve the system’s ability to care for individual rights.




Ti-Fe axis (TP): 

* *





You pay attention to maintaining independence and finding self-confidence through refining your skills and knowledge of the world because you unconsciously fear that you are too easily influenced, biased, or led astray by (what low Fe mistakenly judges as) the unreasonable demands or obligations that other people or society place upon you. Due to this fear, you fail to realize that connecting to something larger than yourself is how you find true happiness and fulfillment in life because carefully nurturing relationships and actively helping others allows you to make the best use of your talents and skills (since other people will challenge you to work to your potential in a way that you could not previously imagine was possible on your own). Example reactions to this tension between Ti and Fe include: being blindly confident or detachedly analytical while not realizing the real impact of your own feelings on yourself or other people, resisting any external influence from others or denying responsibility to anything other than yourself, struggling with loneliness or frequently misunderstanding relationship expectations, learning to know and be your best self by accurately understanding your role and influence in relationships or society.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Retsu said:


> No matter which I choose it's called wrong :<


If what you choose is what you think/feel you are, it doesn't matter what the others say, they don't know you as well as yourself


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> What? But why wouldn't you?


because......raisins ^^


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> If what you choose is what you think/feel you are, it doesn't matter what the others say, they don't know you as well as yourself


FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nein nein nein nein nein nein NEIN!!

I am now an ESTJ.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

@Witch of Britannia are you really back to being NTP???? :/

That's really being indecisive lol.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> Highly complicated 5th level reasoning. You wouldn't understand.


Duuuuh me so dum!












mjn_the_enfp said:


> Jeez you guys post so much its like a freaking mafia game lol. I blink and here are 20 more pages XP


Ha! you'd have a Thank if it wasn't for my slow internet :laughing:


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> @Witch of Britannia are you really back to being NTP???? :/
> 
> That's really being indecisive lol.


People do not know themselves best.
Especially Si inferiors, because that is how the function is.


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> If what you choose is what you think/feel you are, it doesn't matter what the others say, they don't know you as well as yourself


I barely know myself ;( I think I do then I doubt everything all over again


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nein nein nein nein nein nein NEIN!!
> 
> I am now an ESTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Duuuuh me so dum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! you'd have a Thank if it wasn't for my slow internet :laughing:


Oh so you know. Thank God you did. I mean, it would be weird if you didn't.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> People do not know themselves best.
> Especially Si inferiors, because that is how the function is.


Hmph! I'm inside my own head for long enough to know who I am thanks to Ne...


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I barely know myself ;( I think I do then I doubt everything all over again


That be Ne>Si for you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Certainty said:


> Oh so you know. Thank God you did. I mean, it would be weird if you didn't.


Duuuh me no understant Inglish.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> That be Ne>Si for you.


She may have been right about being ENFP then


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Hmph! I'm inside my own head for long enough to know who I am thanks to Ne...


Yeah, but you spend too much of that time pondering possibilities and what ifs; rather than actually analyzing yourself, and even if you do try you just end up being bothered because you can't finalize the possibilities --> end up saying: "_fuck it, I am what I am_".

*Self-Projection over.*


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Big question:
> 
> Which one are you more;
> 
> Fi-Te axis (FP):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pay attention to reflecting on your personal feelings and experiences and using them as a reliable moral guide to life because you unconsciously fear that the world (as distortedly seen through low Te) is ultimately an amoral, cold, and indifferent place that treats your existence as disposable or insignificant, so you opt to mentally segregate yourself and deny your own need to feel like a powerful player in the “system” that you judge as morally deficient. Due to this fear, you fail to realize that you are actually an integral part of the world and bound by its rules and standards just like everyone else, so the state of the world depends on you accepting your responsibility and exercising your power to take action to lift everyone up to a higher moral standard (instead of uselessly complaining from the sidelines). Example reactions to this tension between Fi and Te include: struggling with self-confidence or finding meaningful ambition in life, aggressively proselytizing moral beliefs or excessively defending your own identity/individuality, inability to see beyond or overcome personal bias with a tendency to project personal issues onto others, learning to have genuine empathy for all individuals and promoting shared values that improve the system’s ability to care for individual rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti-Fe axis (TP):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pay attention to maintaining independence and finding self-confidence through refining your skills and knowledge of the world because you unconsciously fear that you are too easily influenced, biased, or led astray by (what low Fe mistakenly judges as) the unreasonable demands or obligations that other people or society place upon you. Due to this fear, you fail to realize that connecting to something larger than yourself is how you find true happiness and fulfillment in life because carefully nurturing relationships and actively helping others allows you to make the best use of your talents and skills (since other people will challenge you to work to your potential in a way that you could not previously imagine was possible on your own). Example reactions to this tension between Ti and Fe include: being blindly confident or detachedly analytical while not realizing the real impact of your own feelings on yourself or other people, resisting any external influence from others or denying responsibility to anything other than yourself, struggling with loneliness or frequently misunderstanding relationship expectations, learning to know and be your best self by accurately understanding your role and influence in relationships or society.


Ti Fe from that, definitely.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah, but you spend too much of that time pondering possibilities and what ifs; rather than actually analyzing yourself, and even if you do try you just end up bothered because you can't finalize the possibilities --> end up saying: "_fuck it, I am what I am_".
> 
> *Self-Projection over.*


Then why am I the one who's MUCH more sure about my type and socionics (and right about it) than you ever are hm?


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> That be Ne>Si for you.





mjn_the_enfp said:


> She may have been right about being ENFP then





Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah, but you spend too much of that time pondering possibilities and what ifs; rather than actually analyzing yourself, and even if you do try you just end up bothered because you can't finalize the possibilities --> end up saying: "_fuck it, I am what I am_".
> 
> *Self-Projection over.*












lol, me out of all posting a meme pic... (first time ever using a meme generator of _any_ sort) #feelingbored


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Then why am I the one who's MUCH more sure about my type and socionics (and right about it) than you ever are hm?


Either 3 possibilities;
- You've deluded yourself to being ENFP and fixated on the idea (molded yourself to the concept)
- You've thought about it, but dislike the idea of being unsure of yourself (doesn't want indecisiveness because of inf Si's need to know yourself)
- You're actually sure of yourself

Also,
A forth option;
- You're a boring person who is unable to contradict themselves


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Either 3 possibilities;
> - You've deluded yourself to being ENFP and fixated on the idea (molded yourself to the concept)
> - You've thought about it, but dislike the idea of being unsure of yourself (doesn't want indecisiveness because of inf Si's need to know yourself)
> - You're actually sure of yourself


Third option  First and second eliminated by the fact that I clarified it with my long time friends who know me quite well (including an INFJ who said "Wait there are others like you?! :shocked: lawl)

In all fairness though, its prolly harder for you to decide than it was for me cause you seem to be in a stronger loop (whichever it is) than I am (if at all I am in a loop lol).


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Third option


You see, people who say they're sure of themselves seem like they're lying.
I made all of the three points interlock which each other i.e. they all suggest deluded behavior.

I.e.

* *


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> You see, people who say they're sure of themselves seem like they're lying.
> I made all of the three points interlock which each other i.e. they all suggest deluded behavior.
> 
> I.e.
> 
> * *


Then according to you there's no way I'm actually sure of myself eh? Lawl alright :tongue:


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Then according to you there's no way I'm actually sure of myself eh? Lawl alright :tongue:


You're sure about the parts you want to be sure about/ parts you are sure about,
however there are a lot of parts you are unsure about; in which you may be ignoring.


----------



## Because_why_not

Thats bs that youre saying people are either wrong or theyre lying :dry:

By youre loguc would any Ne users even exist in the first place (maybe theyre all typed as Se doms...)


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Thats bs that youre saying people are either wrong or theyre lying :dry:
> 
> By youre loguc would any Ne users even exist in the first place (maybe theyre all typed as Se doms...)


By your logic everyone is KTAJ.


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Then according to you there's no way I'm actually sure of myself eh? Lawl alright :tongue:


Nah you're ne innit


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> You're sure about the parts you want to be sure about/ parts you are sure about,
> however there are a lot of parts you are unsure about; in which you may be ignoring.


Could you then enlighten me about these parts I'm supposedly unsure about? You seem to know more about me than myself already 

Don't say that I already know about them though, its simply leaving me in the dark again.


----------



## Because_why_not

Bs. You're basically saying Ne users are either wrong or theyre lying 

By your logic, would Ne doms even exist in the first place (must be typed as Se doms...)


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Nah you're ne innit


Same with you.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Could you then enlighten me about these parts I'm supposedly unsure about? You seem to know more about me than myself already
> 
> Don't say that I already know about them though, its simply leaving me in the dark again.


I am simply stating,
you should be unsure about yourself in some way or another; I do not know the specifics.

Be in the dark,
it's Halloween anyways; might as well.

Also,
"_You seem to know more about me than myself already _"
That is a hella triggering thing to say, Fi: Yuck, BELRRGGGHH!!!


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Bs. You're basically saying Ne users are either wrong or theyre lying
> 
> By your logic, would Ne doms even exist in the first place (must be typed as Se doms...)


You are miss interpreting my statement.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> By your logic everyone is KTAJ.


Do you enjoy being rude?


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Do you enjoy being rude?


I was being polite.


----------



## Because_why_not

Urgh its the first game of mafia all over again. My phone went nack and didnt load messages.... Ignore the double post.... Urgh....


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Urgh its the first game of mafia all over again. My phone went nack and didnt load messages.... Ignore the double post.... Urgh....


----------



## Siri

The only person here who's sure of their type is:


* *




BWN,

Pahahahaha


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> I was being polite.


We may have different definitions of that word.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> We may have different definitions of that word.


Precisely how was I being rude then?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> You are miss interpreting my statement.


You literally told mjn that those who say they are sure of themselves are lying. That means theres no win.

Also I've said many times that only Flo is KTAJ


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> You literally told mjn that those who say they are sure of themselves are lying. *That means theres no win.*


That was kind of the point,
hence why I said it was a trap....


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Precisely how was I being rude then?


Trying to prove mjn wrong no matter what she did by making all three options "link into each other" and then told her she knew nothing about herself and neither did any Ne user.

Speaking of which, has the irony of you seeking out your type not two hours ago been lost on you?


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Trying to prove mjn wrong no matter what she did by making all three options "link into each other" and then told her she knew nothing about herself and neither did any Ne user.


Alright,
it was just for a bit of fun to see how she'd react;
to see how sure of herself she really was i.e. test driving her statement.

Sorry, MJN if I upset you.
Hugs?



> Speaking of which, has the irony of you seeking out your type not two hours ago been lost on you?


I'm an ironic and hypocritical person.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Alright,
> it was just for a bit of fun to see how she'd react.
> 
> I'm an ironic and hypocritical person.


No you were being a dick to someone for no reason (and you had no reasoning in your statement either)


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No you were being a dick to someone for no reason (and you had no reasoning in your statement either)


"to see how sure of herself she really was i.e. test driving her statement."


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> "to see how sure of herself she really was i.e. test driving her statement."


It's not fair to test people without them knowing about it


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp all the way
& bwn entp


----------



## Siri

> It's not fair to test people without them knowing about it


Fi spotted.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Delight said:


> Fi spotted.


Not really... Just decency


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> It's not fair to test people without them knowing about it


If someone is going to make a big claim like that then I should expect them to know how to answer.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah, but....
> It pleases my Fe and Si.


Uhhhuuuuhhhhhh


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Uhhhuuuuhhhhhh


*Yup* *yup* yup yup yup yup....

Don't question my logic when you don't have any to beging with; Ti-PoLR you are:


----------



## Siri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I just remembered....Isn't your reblog tumblr DRIPPING with Fi??? :/


In typology:

Feelings =/= Emotions

Feelings = Values

Also, there's no such thing as Fi pleasing someone's Fe and Si.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> *Yup* *yup* yup yup yup yup....
> 
> Don't question my logic when you don't have any to beging with; Ti-PoLR you are:


Huh, explains why I really love philosophical debates then... XD sarcasmmm


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> In typology:
> 
> Feelings =/= Emotions
> 
> Feelings = Values


*Yesssss
LOOK
THIS!!!!!*


* *





I am now safe.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

or could that be my Te? hm....I wonder...I don't have an opinion on Ti that I'm aware of tbh so.....


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Huh, explains why I really love philosophical debates then... XD sarcasmmm


That be why you should doubt yourself being IEE.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> That be why you should doubt yourself being IEE.


Its more like ignorance of facts lol since idk much about Ti or can't exactly recall :/


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Its more like ignorance of facts lol since idk much about Ti or can't exactly recall :/


Fuck knows,
but this conversation is slowly dying down.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Fuck knows,
> but this conversation is slowly dying down.


And now it has!

Dun dun dunnnn!!


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> And now it has!
> 
> Dun dun dunnnn!!


My Ni called it.


----------



## electricky

An INTP _and_ ILE with command of Ni? Very, very suspicious.....


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Oh don't start lol XP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oh don't start lol XP


Too nice compared to me. I don't think you're an ENFP.

(jk. Imouto chan who supports me through everything.)


----------



## Jakuri

ElectricSparkle said:


> An INTP _and_ ILE with command of Ni? Very, very suspicious.....


Not as far-fetched as one thinks. I saw Einstein being typed as INTP in MBTI but ILE more often in socionics. ILE has Ni ignoring, but it's nonetheless 3D, so he will be good at Ni.

If not ILE, he would be LII; it all came down to which PoLR he can relate to more, and it seems that he went for Fi PoLR as opposed to Se PoLR.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Well if anyone wants to help me sort through my socionic results I got I'd appreciate it.

IEI (INFp): 100% as likely
EIE (ENFj): 99% as likely 
EII (INFj): 99% as likely
IEE (ENFp): 84% as likely

(whats funny is mbti INFJ=INFp in socionics and mbti INFP=INJj socionics or so I remember reading about)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> Well if anyone wants to help me sort through my socionic results I got I'd appreciate it.
> 
> IEI (INFp): 100% as likely
> EIE (ENFj): 99% as likely
> EII (INFj): 99% as likely
> IEE (ENFp): 84% as likely
> 
> (whats funny is mbti INFJ=INFp in socionics and mbti INFP=INJj socionics or so I remember reading about)


Are you just getting into socionics? The types seem to match. IEI-INFJ seems right. I've gotten IEI more than IEE but I'm sure of my type.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Certainty said:


> Are you just getting into socionics? The types seem to match. IEI-INFJ seems right. I've gotten IEI more than IEE but I'm sure of my type.


More like I dabbled into it around march but never really tried to type myself with it.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Are you just getting into socionics? The types seem to match. IEI-INFJ seems right. *I've gotten IEI more than IEE but I'm sure of my type.*


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


>


You're as bad as me at the moment.

No... you're worse.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> You're as bad as me at the moment.
> 
> No... you're worse.


I have stronkest Ne, but only for doubting myself and others.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Dreams said:


> More like I dabbled into it around march but never really tried to type myself with it.


Have you read the descriptions of IEI and EIE? If so which did you relate to more?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> I have stronkest Ne, but only for doubting myself and others.


That makes no sense. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Jakuri

I have to say, there is something endearing about the way you guys are questioning your own type. I can't pinpoint what, but you know. Bibbon is living up to her name though; you are typed correctly so no worries anyway.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> I have stronkest Ne, but only for doubting myself and others.


Ne has so many more better uses than that :/


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> That makes no sense. I'm going to bed.


About time again lol


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Ne has so many more better uses than that :/





Witch of Certainty said:


> That makes no sense. I'm going to bed.


My Ne is so stronk that it even questions it's own existence (i.e. having Ne).


----------



## Azure Dreamer

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Have you read the descriptions of IEI and EIE? If so which did you relate to more?


I haven't read them both know any places for good descriptions of them?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> I haven't read them both know any places for good descriptions of them?


For the functions:
Socionics - the16types.info - Information Elements: Descriptions by Functions

For the types:
Socionics Subtypes


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Dreams said:


> I haven't read them both know any places for good descriptions of them?


Let us know once you've read those descriptions


----------



## Azure Dreamer

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Let us know once you've read those descriptions


Still reading them (I dislike long reading material bleh) but what are the quadras I've seen mentioned?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Dreams said:


> Still reading them (I dislike long reading material bleh) but what are the quadras I've seen mentioned?


Meep idk much about it....perhaps narci does.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> Still reading them (I dislike long reading material bleh) but what are the quadras I've seen mentioned?


Socionics Quadras


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> Socionics Quadras


OK thanks (My results were B>A=G>D but it was a close call 26>24=24>22 so not helpful to say the least)


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> OK thanks (My results were B>A=G>D but it was a close call 26>24=24>22 so not helpful to say the least)


I think mine came out as clear Alpha when I did the test long time ago.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ok read the descriptions (even used the comparison tool) still clear as mud to me.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Can I have the link to a quadrant test?


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Can I have the link to a quadrant test?


It does all the aspects of socionics, don't think there is a stand-alone quadra test.
Tests


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> Well I dunno it's like... I don't really score highly on Ne or relate to Ne a lot... I see a lot of possibilities but I just see things as is


I renember you saying you thought you were either Ne or Se dom. Feels like this is getting nowhere.

How about you list the order of all functions you relate to in the descending way.


----------



## Eset

MJN not posting their results?...


----------



## Jakuri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> What does that indicate?


Judicious>Decisive, so doesn't contradict your socionics typing.


----------



## Eset

Oh yeah, I forgot to give out my results in terms of figures:

8 Alpha, 2 Beta, 4 Gamma and 7 Delta


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Why r u still awake?! :shocked:


Hey you're still awake!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

As for mine:

6 Alpha, 2 Beta, 2 Gamma, 4 Delta if I'm not wrong...


----------



## RaisinKG

hey that's pretty good you're still awake too Bibbon 

Where is this quadra test


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

We're all getting low on Break and Gamma lawl XP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, I got Alpha even though I'm Delta...


----------



## bremen

Witch of Gardening said:


> hey that's pretty good you're still awake too Bibbon
> Where is this quadra test


Test


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Gardening said:


> hey that's pretty good you're still awake too Bibbon
> 
> Where is this quadra test


OMG cuute.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Well, I got Alpha even though I'm Delta...


How do you know...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> How do you know...


How do I know what?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> Well, I got Alpha even though I'm Delta...


Same....I guess might be cause we're taking this waaaay late into the night (or rather early morning lol) but idk...


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> How do I know what?


That you're Delta.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> That you're Delta.


Enfp are Delta, right? Enfp, Infp, Estj Istj


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Same....I guess might be cause we're taking this waaaay late into the night (or rather early morning lol) but idk...


_Tired_? What is that?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Enfp are Delta, right? Enfp, Infp, Estj Istj


Yeah but just because you're ENFP by MBTI doesn't mean you're ENFp by socionics.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah but just because you're ENFP by MBTI doesn't mean you're ENFp by socionics.


I'm IEE in socionics. IEE Fi


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah but just because you're ENFP by MBTI doesn't mean you're ENFp by socionics.


Um....isn't she ENFp Fi???


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I'm IEE in socionics. IEE Fi


-By tests
-By research
-By both


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> -By tests
> -By research
> -By both


By both. Stop questioning me. I'm confident of my type.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Um....isn't she ENFp Fi???


Oneechan says it's bedtime


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> By both. *Stop questioning me.* I'm confident of my type.


"_Is the person above accurately typed?_"

This is the place to question types.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> "_Is the person above accurately typed?_"
> 
> This is the place to question types.


Yeah I guess. You win because I can't look at the screen anymore. I'm going back to sleep


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> Oneechan says it's bedtime


Imouto chan says the same for her onee chan, especially since she's the one with college tomorrow inline imouto chan


----------



## Azure Dreamer

8 8 0 2 though most of the questions I didn't care much for.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> Yeah I guess. You win because I can't look at the screen anymore. I'm going back to sleep


Good girl!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Imouto chan says the same for her onee chan, especially since she's the one with college tomorrow inline imouto chan


Woman it's 3 : 16 am go to sleep. I'm going to sleep too


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Imouto chan says the same for her onee chan, especially since she's the one with *college tomorrow* inline imouto chan


College,
wait so are like 16-18?

*looks at profile; sees 16*


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Dreams said:


> 8 8 0 2 though most of the questions I didn't care much for.


Yay a beta user!!!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> Woman it's 3 : 16 am go to sleep. I'm going to sleep too


Fiiine in a bit...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> College,
> wait so are like 16-18?
> 
> *looks at profile; sees 16*


I'm 21. I go to engineering school. I suppose the word are different.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Fiiine in a bit...


Don't test my patience. I'll yell at you over line.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> College,
> wait so are like 16-18?
> 
> *looks at profile; sees 16*


She's 21 so college. I'm 16 so school (which I'm ditching tomorrow lol)


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> I'm 21. I go to engineering school. I suppose the word are different.












You must be hella tired,
because my message was directed at MJN.

*sees new info*

Wait I'm confused now


----------



## Azure Dreamer

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Yay a beta user!!!


It has yet to proven (though is likely true I suppose given the initial test of B>A=G>D though only a 2 point difference between each one. Freaking ne and 9 traits ugh)


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> Don't test my patience. I'll yell at you over line.


I'll take my chances (I have the option of switching off notifs)

You're sleepy and cranky. Go to bed. I'm not sleepy yet I slept in the evening, this is normal for me. I'll go in a bit I promise.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> You must be hella tired,
> because my message was directed at MJN.


it was about me wasn't it?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> You must be hella tired,
> because my message was directed at MJN.
> 
> *sees new info*
> 
> Wait I'm confused now


It wasn't that clear to me either so I answered for both


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Lol what's so confusing?


----------



## Eset

I assumed MJN was the one at college since I assumed college was for 16-18s; and MJN is 16 so...


----------



## Jakuri

@Witch of Dreams
8 Alpha
8 Beta
0 Gamma
2 Delta

If anything, Fe-Ti valuing and Fi-Te devaluing are pronounced. So merry(Fe-Ti) >> serious (Fi-Te). based on quadra results alone, I would say it's safe to rule out any Fi-Te valuing types (i.e., all Gamma (ILI, SEE, ESI, LIE) and all Delta (EII, IEE, SLI, LSE) types).

I got 7 Alpha, 0 Beta, 1 Gamma, 10 Delta -- so Ne-Si valuing and Ni-Se devaluing are pronounced in my case, so all eight beta types and gamma types were thrown out, whereas things were a bit more even on the judging function axis front.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah good to know, kid.


It is. Knowledge is power and I'm very powerful.



Witch of Britannia said:


> But, they're not lewd enough; plus C.C. is the only wank-bank I need, _amirite_.


Pics don't have to be lewd for you to get off to them. Especially because you called them "kawaii" and you've expressed interest in that 



Witch of Dreams said:


> Yeah yeah details details Europe, seesh  At least I have some knowledge of the education system(s) there. (Details may vary but the basic structure is the same as far as I know. If I'm wrong please correct me)


How can I correct you when you haven't given any details but say they're similar  And most countries follow the flow of primary, secondary, tertiary, (and possibly) quaternary education. See how vague that is though?

Sigh.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> How can I correct you when you haven't given any details but say they're similar  And most countries follow the flow of primary, secondary, tertiary, (and possibly) quaternary education. See how vague that is though?
> 
> Sigh.


Ok as far as I know "most" of the world tests out students for advancing in each step of education. (I don't think it's as harsh as it sounds though... This is commonly cited as a reason why the US does bad in standard test exams world wide because we don't test out the lower students.) In europe once you hit the equivalent to 8th grade in the U.S. (so around 14) you have the option to either go to a trade school, high school or a school to prepare you for college/university. If you don't pass the exam test (1 shot at least in Italy) for entrance your done at least in Europe. 
UK you typically have to pay for all education pre tertiary school but free/low cost tertiary education. (Have to still pass)

Mind you this just what I've heard from other educators here in the US. Hence me wanting to get a accurate representation of what it's like.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Purity said:


> @Witch of Dreams
> 8 Alpha
> 8 Beta
> 0 Gamma
> 2 Delta
> 
> If anything, Fe-Ti valuing and Fi-Te devaluing are pronounced. So merry(Fe-Ti) >> serious (Fi-Te). based on quadra results alone, I would say it's safe to rule out any Fi-Te valuing types (i.e., all Gamma (ILI, SEE, ESI, LIE) and all Delta (EII, IEE, SLI, LSE) types).
> 
> I got 7 Alpha, 0 Beta, 1 Gamma, 10 Delta -- so Ne-Si valuing and Ni-Se devaluing are pronounced in my case, so all eight beta types and gamma types were thrown out, whereas things were a bit more even on the judging function axis front.


Well there goes half of them lol.


----------



## RaisinKG

6 Alpha, 0 Beta, 1 Gamma and 6 Delta


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Dreams said:


> Ok as far as I know "most" of the world tests out students for advancing in each step of education. (I don't think it's as harsh as it sounds though... This is commonly cited as a reason why the US does bad in standard test exams world wide because we don't test out the lower students.) In europe once you hit the equivalent to 8th grade in the U.S. (so around 14) you have the option to either go to a trade school, high school or a school to prepare you for college/university. If you don't pass the exam test (1 shot at least in Italy) for entrance your done at least in Europe.
> UK you typically have to pay for all education pre tertiary school but free/low cost tertiary education. (Have to still pass)
> 
> Mind you this just what I've heard from other educators here in the US. Hence me wanting to get a accurate representation of what it's like.


No. I'll give you England and Wales' run-down that I went through.

Education is typically free before university (up to 19) though there is the option to go to a Private (paid) school, but this is quite uncommon. The main system is the one I went through, though it is in the middle of changing the testing systems. (There is another system involving Middle School, but I have very rarely come across it)

1) Primary school is until age 11. in Year 6 (at the end of Primary school) you take SATs to place you in your sets (classes) for High School (also called Secondary School). I also took SATs in Year 2 (age 6/7) but I think my year was the last to do that.

In Year 6 you can also take the 11+ exam to get into a Grammar school if you have one locally.

2) High School is 11-16 or 11-18 if it has a Sixth Form (I'll get onto that). In Year 9, we take SATs again (like Year 2 SATs, this is just to test the school though, not necessarily the student). In Year 9, we also pick our options for our GCSEs, that we will have done at the end of High School (so by age 16). The number of GCSEs you do depends on the school and your academic ability. In my school, we took 10 full GCSEs or 8 GCSEs. 

3) Post-16 is where you get big splits. If you want to go to University, you either go to a school Sixth Form, or a Sixth Form college, which is what Narci keeps referencing. Most people do A-Levels, which is split in 2 years: AS and A2. The standard is 3 A2s and 1 AS by the end of the 2 years.

There are other courses you can do such as BTEC which is 100% coursework and no exams and I know now more schools/colleges are offering the international baccalaureate where your options are set in "blocks" (eg choosing Humanities).

Some people do vocational courses in an FE College. These can be things like hairdressing and animal care.

4) You can go to Uni after 18. Undergraduate courses University last for 3 years or 4 if you have a placement. People mostly do one subject but you can do major/minor 75%/25% (eg English WITH French) or combined 50%/50% (eg English AND French). When I went to Uni, courses were about £3,500 a year (so no, not cheap for an 18 y/o) but they can now be up to £10,000 per year (definitely not cheap for an 18 y/o!)

*You better appreciate my essay for you!*


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'll give you England and Wales' run-down that I went through.
> 
> Education is typically free before university (up to 19) though there is the option to go to a Private (paid) school, but this is quite uncommon. The main system is the one I went through, though it is in the middle of changing the testing systems. (There is another system involving Middle School, but I have very rarely come across it)
> 
> 1) Primary school is until age 11. in Year 6 (at the end of Primary school) you take SATs to place you in your sets (classes) for High School (also called Secondary School). I also took SATs in Year 2 (age 6/7) but I think my year was the last to do that.
> 
> In Year 6 you can also take the 11+ exam to get into a Grammar school if you have one locally.
> 
> 2) High School is 11-16 or 11-18 if it has a Sixth Form (I'll get onto that). In Year 9, we take SATs again (like Year 2 SATs, this is just to test the school though, not necessarily the student). We pick our options for our GCSEs. The number of GCSEs you do depends on the school and your academic ability. In my school, we took 10 full GCSEs or 8 GCSEs.
> 
> 3) Post-16 is where you get big splits. If you want to go to University, you either go to a school Sixth Form, or a Sixth Form college, which is what Narci keeps referencing. Most people do A-Levels, which is split in 2 years: AS and A2. The standard is 3 A2s and 1 AS by the end of the 2 years.
> 
> There are other courses you can do such as BTEC which is 100% coursework and no exams and I know now more schools/colleges are offering the international baccalaureate where your options are set in "blocks" (eg choosing Humanities).
> 
> Some people do vocational courses in an FE College. These can be things like hairdressing and animal care.
> 
> 4) You can go to Uni after 18. Undergraduate courses University last for 3 years or 4 if you have a placement. People mostly do one subject but you can do major/minor 75%/25% (eg English WITH French) or combined 50%/50% (eg English AND French). When I went to Uni, courses were about £3,500 a year (so no, not cheap for an 18 y/o) but they can now be up to £10,000 per year (definitely not cheap for an 18 y/o!)
> 
> *You better appreciate my essay for you!*












But yes;
I am referring College as: 16-18 yr olds
I am referring Uni as: 18+ yr olds


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


>


He wanted to know and I told. 

Stop trying to mooch the attention back to yourself.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Stop trying to mooch the attention back to yourself.


It's what I do best.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> It's what I do best.


No, you whine like a bitch best.


Oooooooooooooooh!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Essay appreciated @Because_why_not :happy:

Yeah much different than the US system which is typically blocks of 4 years at a time (elementary/middle/high school). There is typically no split though as you choose what electives you want during high school. Some schools have a option for students to take some lower division university classes now in High School and graduate with a associate degree to only need 2-3 years of university if they wanted to complete a bachelor degree. 

Anyways thanks for clearing that up. roud:


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No, you whine like a bitch best.
> 
> 
> Oooooooooooooooh!!


_Ooohh damn_, I just got butt-fucked:


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> Essay appreciated @Because_why_not :happy:
> 
> Yeah much different than the US system which is typically blocks of 4 years at a time (elementary/middle/high school). There is typically no split though as you choose what electives you want during high school. Some schools have a option for students to take some lower division university classes now in High School and graduate with a associate degree to only need 2-3 years of university if they wanted to complete a bachelor degree.
> 
> Anyways thanks for clearing that up. roud:


The US system is shit, UK system is much better;
why you ask?

Answer:
Because I said so.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> _Ooohh damn_, I just got butt-fucked:


Yeah you did, blud, innit!


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> The US system is shit, UK system is much better;
> why you ask?
> 
> Answer:
> Because I said so.


There is no "UK system"  They do it differently in Scotland and Northern Ireland.

God! So England-centric!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> The US system is shit, Other systems are much better;


Don't get me started on the US system. I had contemplated being a teacher at one point and get to hear about it from relatives and friends who are teachers.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah you did, blud, innit!


Fam, don't shoot; I thought we were safe blud?


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Is it a good time to get others opinion now?:ninja:


----------



## Eset

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Is it a good time to get others opinion now?:ninja:


Yeah go on then,
I can see you have gone from: ENFP --> INFP.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yeah go on then,
> I can see you have gone from: ENFP --> INFP.


Yes I think it fits but, I'm not sure. I don't seem to talk like "enfps" even before. I don't really know my type anymore though.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Gardening said:


> BWN's type is ABWN though


Your type is ENTP though... I mean KTAJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Ne user confirmed.
> 
> NP.


What if I'm Fi and just fantasising other personalities so when I really think about it with my inf Te, I don't actually know myself :shocked:

And Flo is the one and only KTAJ (on this site).


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> What if I'm Fi and just fantasising other personalities so when I really think about it with my inf Te, I don't actually know myself :shocked:
> 
> And Flo is the one and only KTAJ (on this site).


So NFP for you then.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> So NFP for you then.


It would have to be INFP then wouldn't it 

get some Si in ya.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> get some Si in ya.


Sorry, I'm NTP; I wouldn't know what Si is.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Sorry, I'm NTP; I wouldn't know what Si is.


Considering it's INTP's 3rd function (and second introvert), you would actually be familiar with it.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

@Pinkieshyrose if I were to day from the posts of yours that I've read so far, and also vibe lol, I'd say you're INFP


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Considering it's INTP's 3rd function (and second introvert), you would actually be familiar with it.


I'm half ENTP - half INTP, deal with it.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm half ENTP - half INTP, deal with it.


You can't be half and half. You're just a wannabe speshul snowflake.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> You can't be half and half. *You're just a wannabe speshul snowflake.*


Got a problem with that?:


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Got a problem with that?:


As a matter of fact I do. Whatcha gonna do about it?


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> As a matter of fact I do. Whatcha gonna do about it?


As a matter of fact; I am not particularly interested in your opinion.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> What if I'm Fi and just fantasising other personalities so when I really think about it with my inf Te, I don't actually know myself :shocked:
> 
> And Flo is the one and only KTAJ (on this site).


omg really you mean it?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> As a matter of fact; I am not particularly interested in your opinion.


Why ask for it in the first place then?



Witch of Gardening said:


> omg really you mean it?


Yup. You're special. You're my one and only, baby <3


----------



## Siri

Was


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INTP sounds about right. I think at least.


----------



## wums

^ is actually INXP (superficial but honest impression)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I know I give off that vibe but I'm most likely not. My dominant function is Ne. I see you're an IEE? I don't get vibes from a single post, though.


----------



## Ronney

Yep that avatar looks ENFP


----------



## wums

Witch of Certainty said:


> I know I give off that vibe but I'm most likely not. My dominant function is Ne. I see you're an IEE? I don't get vibes from a single post, though.


I'll take your word for it hah.

And sorry that should be EIE. I used to think I was IEE in socionics but ENFJ in mbti and as time has gone on I've seen that I do seem more beta after all.


----------



## Eset

INTP avatar.
Is this ENFJ unhealthy?


----------



## Ronney

ISFJ :laughing:


----------



## Chompy

Says ENTP. Has cat. Checks out.


----------



## Ronney

Has mystic looking avitar. INFJ seems right


----------



## Doll

Grumpy cat, check.

Seems spot on.


----------



## Eset

Low-key sexual avatar, must be ENFP.


----------



## Umbraphage

Anime fan, impeccable logic- Must be INTP or ENTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You give off INTJ vibes. Yes I agree with your type.


----------



## Eset

*Umbraphage:*

By your logic you also must be NTP.


----------



## Umbraphage

Witch of Britannia said:


> *Umbraphage:*
> 
> By your logic you also must be NTP.


XD I should, but flawed logic is fun to mess around with when I'm bored and lazy.


----------



## Eset

"_If the facts don't fit the theory, change the facts._"

Also flawed logic; though I suppose this is trying to imply: "go seek out new facts/knowledge to support your theory"


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Your siggy basically screams INTJ to me lawl 

Woops this was for @Umbraphage


----------



## Siri

Your avi, sig and name screams Fi to me, not sure if it's really Fi or simply the result of hormones.


----------



## Umbraphage

Witch of Britannia said:


> "_If the facts don't fit the theory, change the facts._"
> 
> Also flawed logic; though I suppose this is trying to imply: "go seek out new facts/knowledge to support your theory"


I'd say it more implies that you need to make some changes to existing facts (i.e flat earth "fact" was discarded for the spherical earth) when you've gained all the evidence from several experiments with at least 75% positive results. roud:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Delight said:


> Your avi, sig and name screams Fi to me, not sure if it's really Fi or simply the result of hormones.


It's just Halloween aesthetic


----------



## Siri

boo the enfp said:


> It's just Halloween aesthetic


Oooh I see, a gay broken tooth should totally qualify for such. :kitteh:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Delight said:


> Oooh I see, a gay broken tooth should totally qualify for such. :kitteh:


What?


----------



## Siri

boo the enfp said:


> What?


Halloween aesthetic ofcourse


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Delight said:


> Halloween aesthetic ofcourse


Oh...


----------



## Eset

Umbraphage said:


> I'd say it more implies that you need to make some changes to existing facts (i.e flat earth "fact" was discarded for the spherical earth) when you've gained all the evidence from several experiments with at least 75% positive results. roud:


Hence: "_go seek out new facts/knowledge_"


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Have never read your posts before but based on this only, you are possibly INTP


----------



## bremen

If I am honest, I have no idea what type you are, feel free to post any results from personality tests if you want feedback.

This is the one we usually use to type people: Cognitive function test


----------



## Eset

Un Un UUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuNNNNNNnn.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Lol are you trying to get attention again XD

The more I see you around, the more I get used to the fact that you're INTP


----------



## Eset

> Lol are you trying to get attention again XD


NO.












> The more I see you around, the more I get used to the fact that you're INTP


Why it must be because I am indeed INTP.










The more I see you around, the more I can resemble this gif to your type; ENFP.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> NO.


Oh yes you areee! XD













Witch of Britannia said:


> The more I see you around, the more I can resemble this gif to your type; ENFP.


HAH well I can relate to that gif XD


----------



## Eset

boo the enfp said:


> Oh yes you areee! XD


You wan sum? I'll give it ya!












> HAH well I can relate to that gif XD


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


>


----------



## Eset

boo the enfp said:


>


It's LEWD I'll tell you! LEWD!!


----------



## Siri

Lmao, mjn will take some time (a couple of years) to get that gif.

Narci: XNTP.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Oh...shit O_O


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> It's LEWD I'll tell you! LEWD!!


Ayaya~~~Ayaya! Ayaya! Ayaya! Ayaya!


----------



## Siri

mjn:


----------



## Retsu

Uh yeah maybe


----------



## Eset

More likely than to ENFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

No doubt your an intp


----------



## RaisinKG

No doubt you are INFJ too


----------



## Eset

Without a doubt.


----------



## bremen

Yes, with doubts.


----------



## Doll

Yes.


----------



## bremen

Best post rank I seen @Because_why_not


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Well yeah, someone says you might be ILE and you become "OMIGAWD Look how Ne I am gaiz! Woohahaha"
> 
> You even admitted to that in the Rate the Username thread too....


Nah, me and Jakuri went through it; it's either ILE or LII.

What's your problem then?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Nah, me and Jakuri went through it; it's either ILE or LII.
> 
> What's your problem then?


It's annoying. And yeah, you are try-harding worse than I was when I was different personality types.


----------



## AshOrLey

Witch of Miracles said:


> Best post rank I seen @Because_why_not


Oh I hadn't even noticed that :,D
Istj


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Nah, me and Jakuri went through it; it's either ILE or LII.
> 
> What's your problem then?


It's annoying. And yeah, you are try-harding worse than I was when I was different personality types.

Double the post for double the love <3


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> It's annoying. And yeah, you are try-harding worse than I was when I was different personality types.


I'm not trying hard; this is just natural.
It's natural for me to be completely different like this in a short time span.
That's all I can say about it.

I've gone through the whole; 
write long messages with everything having to be super logic --> super minimalist posts --> super organized posts with lots of grammar checks --> to this i.e. full of gifs and memes (actually I've been like this before).


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm not trying hard; this is just natural.
> It's natural for me to be completely different like this in a short time span.
> That's all I can say about it.
> 
> I've gone through the whole;
> write long messages with everything having to be super logic --> super minimalist posts --> super organized posts with lots of grammar checks --> to this i.e. full of gifs and memes (actually I've been like this before).


Yeah, you have used gifs and memes before. But this is so over-use that it's making even me like "Oh give it a rest, will ya."

That's why it's like you have to live up to someone saying you're ILE. Because yeah, Ne = randomness, memes and that weird yet fun guy, right?


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, you have used gifs and memes before. But this is so over-use that it's making even me like "Oh give it a rest, will ya."
> 
> That's why it's like you have to live up to someone saying you're ILE. Because yeah, Ne = randomness, memes and that weird yet fun guy, right?


Oh, this is just a filthyfrank phase; I've had my house md phase before.
This is not about trying to look the part of an ILE.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Oh, this is just a filthyfrank phase; I've had my house md phase before.
> This is not about trying to look the part of an ILE.


I'm just saying funny how you change to ILE and then push up the Ne stereotypes to 11. And it's not even the gifs either, exapmle: you've started a whole "look at me everyone! aint I the life of this party!?" thing.

I've been thinking "oh just give it a rest" since this persona change happened.


----------



## AshOrLey

When will your cat phase be intp?


----------



## Eset

Spooky Ashtray said:


> When will your cat phase be intp?


When I'm confirmed INFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> When I'm confirmed INFP.


She was talking to me...


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> I'm just saying funny how you change to ILE and then push up the Ne stereotypes to 11. And it's not even the gifs either, exapmle: you've started a whole "look at me everyone! aint I the life of this party!?" thing.
> 
> I've been thinking "oh just give it a rest" since this persona change happened.


I don't think you understand.
My personality will change, it just will; it gets influenced by things like that.
Therefore if I am acting all ENTP then that is why; I am not consciously trying to be ENTP, it is subconscious therefore I am unable to "_give it a rest_" unless something else influences my personality.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> She was talking to me...


Are you an INTP?


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> I don't think you understand.
> My personality will change, it just will; it gets influenced by things like that.
> Therefore if I am acting all ENTP then that is why; I am not consciously trying to be ENTP, it is subconscious therefore I am unable to "_give it a rest_" unless something else influences my personality.


Considering if it's who you are, it wouldn't change that much. You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Are you an INTP?


As much as you are an ENTP.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Considering if it's who you are, it wouldn't change that much. You just contradicted yourself.


But previously I was INTJ, ESTJ ect. 
And previously I was LII.

Therefore I have _changed_, because my influences have changed.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> As much as you are an ENTP.


She was talking to me, you just happened to ninja her.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> But previously I was INTJ, ESTJ ect.
> And previously I was LII.
> 
> Therefore I have _changed_, because my influences have changed.


So you're admitting to trying to "live up" to it.



Witch of Britannia said:


> She was talking to me, you just happened to ninja her.


No, she was talking to me.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> So you're admitting to trying to "live up" to it.












Do you lack competence in comprehending when I'm saying to you? 

Me INTP: acts INTP, however this is subconscious mentality
Me ENTP: acts ENTP, however this is subconscious mentality

I am not consciously trying to be anything, to me; me being any type is just as normal as the other i.e. I do not see any behavior differences in myself until the phase has ended and then I'm able to look back at it and compare it to other scenarios.

Are you able to comprehend that?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Strong feeler. For sure.


----------



## Eset

Thanks babe, been hitting the Fe gym.

You are such a feeler too <3


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Thanks babe, been hitting the Fe gym.
> 
> You are such a feeler too <3


Aww thaaanks. Feeler buddies. Fe vibes. ENFJ


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Fe vibes. ENFJ


Aww you think so? :*

A cute ENFP for you <3


----------



## Retsu

That enfp costume is spooky


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Umm... are you okay I'm scared now...

Ninja'd 

Retsu... ESTJ?


----------



## Eset

I just got bored.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> Umm... are you okay I'm scared now...
> 
> Ninja'd
> 
> Retsu... ESTJ?


It's very concerning to see him acting so jubilant. Fresher's flu should have long since subsided.


----------



## Eset

Who says I was optimistic in my first year to begin with?


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Who says I was optimistic in my first year to begin with?


The flu made you delirious.
@Witch of Certainty why estj


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> The flu made you delirious.
> @Witch of Certainty why estj


What flu?!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> The flu made you delirious.
> @Witch of Certainty why estj


No feeler vibes. I could be wrong

Narci eh... INFP


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Certainty said:


> No feeler vibes. I could be wrong
> 
> Narci eh... INFP


I'm a real bleeding heart really. Which is a shame.


----------



## Eset

ENFP, meh.


----------



## Eset

This is why you're ESTJ, Retsu:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> This is why you're ESTJ, Retsu:


Konata is cuter


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Konata is cuter












Howww?










Life is depressing man:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Britannia said:


> Howww?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is depressing man:


Look at that face


----------



## Eset

Witch of Certainty said:


> Look at that face
> View attachment 601298


Look at this gif:


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> This is why you're ESTJ, Retsu:


That explains nothing


----------



## Eset

Basically what Cold said:



> 1.Your function preference is all over the place.
> 
> 2.Your socionic type doesn't match.
> 
> 3.You want to be a special snowflake.
> 
> 4.You want people to analyse you.


Also, I want to see how I'd react myself to it.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Which do you use more:Ni or Si?


I am more conscious when using Si i.e. I am able to be like "_ah-ha, this is me being Si_";
whereas I am unable to do that much with Ni and usually mix up Ne and Ni when I am being creative i.e. unsure which function I am using at the time.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> I am more conscious when using Si i.e. I am able to be like "_ah-ha, this is me being Si_";
> whereas I am unable to do that much with Ni and usually mix up Ne and Ni when I am being creative i.e. unsure which function I am using at the time.


How would you define each function? (no copy paste work here)


----------



## bremen

I'm going to type you either Estj or Entj depending on which you use more because I like to type people using their dominant function.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> How would you define each function? (no copy paste work here)


Si:
Relating current situations and objects to the past, it's sort of like a nostalgic function.
It's like having a manual in the back of your brain of how to do things based on what worked and what didn't work from the past.

Ni:
Being able to channel many ideas/possibilities into like a funnel (so it looks like this shape ">") and coming out with a clear solid idea i.e. taking multiple half-ideas and being able to combine them all into one idea.

Post ended. (I'm gonna do this on these kinds of things so you know when I've finished)


----------



## Siri

Witch of Miracles said:


> Or do you mean that you simply agree with outside analysing?


This ;P


----------



## Eset

I am assuming your going to reference/compare my definitions to how the functions work in certain positions. 
i.e. may take my Si definition and say that is a Si-dom thing (it might not be, just saying).


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> I am assuming your going to reference/compare my definitions to how the functions work in certain positions.
> i.e. may take my Si definition and say that is a Si-dom thing (it might not be, just saying).


Ah yes, but I think this method is too biased so I prefer to have the person themselves assume which they use more. I don't understand Ni so I wouldn't be able to know how much you use it just from your definition. Your Si definition seems like tertiary since you didn't go that much into details.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Ah yes, but I think this method is too biased so I prefer to have the person themselves assume which they use more. I don't understand Ni so I wouldn't be able to know how much you use it just from your definition. Your Si definition seems like tertiary since you didn't go that much into details.


I am unable to say which one I use more; I don't make tallies.

I use Ni mainly for my art course (I've noticed it more here) as creating ideas and finalizing them are essential; 
at my worst I am unable to create any solid ideas to work from or my ideas lack any sort of meaning to it, which means I am unable to finalize (like a dead end) and then I sort of need to take a break from the whole process.
This sort of ties in with Te; as If my ideas seems too far out and reaching for it I end up going in a slump as I lack the competence of creating such ideas even though they're great ideas.

I use Si mainly when playing games or watching shows where it's all nostalgic (though I use a fair amount of Ni here too as I like to predict the outcomes of the games/shows).
For some reason I have this feeling that Si is super organized or something. 
I'm unsure what else I use Si for; I'll probably think of something new in like 10 mins.

End post.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Si:
> Relating current situations and objects to the past, it's sort of like a nostalgic function.
> It's like having a manual in the back of your brain of how to do things based on what worked and what didn't work from the past.


Vague definition, Ni can do that too, it's just that Ni is abstract. 
In a way, you can relate every function with memory.

Si is more about concrete details, one of the reasons ENFJs are basically blind to most details. (Si vulnerable)
So, if you're talking about the memories of solid details (includes bodily sensations as well), then you're right.



> Ni:
> Being able to channel many ideas/possibilities into like a funnel (so it looks like this shape ">") and coming out with a clear solid idea i.e. taking multiple half-ideas and being able to combine them all into one idea.


Sounds about right, I don't understand Ni very well though. I've only experienced it as a strong gut feeling of a whole new perception that popped out of nowhere. (wonder if that makes sense)


----------



## TheHuman

Mots likely yes


----------



## Eset

I'm sort of refraining myself from looking up my sources of their definitions; so everything I am saying Is purely how I remember the functions.
So I am going to be missing a lot e.g. Siri explaining that Si is about attention to detail.


----------



## bremen

@TheHuman Type 4 is usually Infps, and most people on the Mbti community are Infps so yes.

Narci:Idk you seem to be able to use the two well. Theres no deciding factor that indicates you using more Ni than Si, vice versa.
I could link you sources, but I have a feeling you will agree with most of the descriptions making it a _useless _effort.


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> I am assuming your going to reference/compare my definitions to how the functions work in certain positions.
> i.e. may take my Si definition and say that is a Si-dom thing (it might not be, just saying).


Not really, every function has a core definition and generally people have a very vague understanding of each function. So basically whatever description you come across on the internet will have it's roots in that core definition, which basically gives a context to each description. I meant the same when you related Si with memory, you can relate any function with memory in different contexts.


----------



## Eset

> I could link you sources, but I have a feeling you will agree with most of the descriptions making it a useless effort.


 Hence why I am refraining myself from refreshing my memory on what the functions mean in certain positions as that will just influence me and what I post back to you guys.

How about Se vs Ne?


----------



## Siri

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm sort of refraining myself from looking up my sources of their definitions; so everything I am saying Is purely how I remember the functions.
> So I am going to be missing a lot e.g. Siri explaining that Si is about attention to detail.


And basically you're going to judge yourself based on what you remember about that function.
So, step 1: Get clear cut definition of each function. These definitions must not be shared by any two functions, otherwise it'd lead to a great confusion.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> Hence why I am refraining myself from refreshing my memory on what the functions mean in certain positions as that will just influence me and what I post back to you guys.
> 
> How about Se vs Ne?


You did say you were Se PoLR so that would indicate Estj if we follow my logic, but I don't like this way of deciding things hence why I went for your direct preference for the auxiliary function.


----------



## Eset

Se:
I use Se when I am sort of depressed/anxious/bored and so I compensate those feelings with eating/buying luxuries or masturbating (lol).
I see Se as a "in the moment" function, however I am rarely in the moment and usually out of sync with others and my surroundings making me somewhat clumsy and awkward.
When I'm nihilistic I become focused on the present and neglect the future of myself and sort of takes things as they come rather than trying to make something out of myself for the future i.e. wanting to be such and such.

Ne:
I see Ne as like a negative side of Ni; where I am unable to finalize the ideas or I just reference those situations to Ne.
I am unsure what I use Ne for, since I would say I am more concerned with using Ni over to Ne as I see that as more useful to me.

End post.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> And basically you're going to judge yourself based on what you remember about that function.
> So, step 1: Get clear cut definition of each function. These definitions must not be shared by any two functions, otherwise it'd lead to a great confusion.


I see functions as how they function in certain positions.
I do not own any clear cut stand alone definitions of these functions.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> You did say you were Se PoLR so that would indicate Estj if we follow my logic, but I don't like this way of deciding things hence why I went for your direct preference for the auxiliary function.


I also said I was Fi-PoLR and Fe-PoLR.

Also Se-PoLR is INxP.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Yet you typed as inferior Fe.


Tertiary. And eh. I can't deny myself being Fe unfortunately...


----------



## Because_why_not

You just wanna be one of the cool kids. Admit it.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> You just wanna be one of the cool kids. Admit it.


Yes. ;( I'm a real bleeding heart though. So ESFJ.

Or ENFJ. Could go either way.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I'm confused, is it EFJ or ISTP? Either way, 784 is the coolest kid type roud:


----------



## dawnriddler

Witch of Britannia said:


>


Hmm so close to true neutral xD

Neutral Evil



Neutral Evil- A neutral evil villain does whatever he can get away with. He is out for himself, pure and simple. He sheds no tears for those he kills, whether for profit, sport, or convenience. He has no love of order and holds no illusion that following laws, traditions, or codes would make him any better or more noble. On the other hand, he doesn't have the restless nature or love of conflict that a chaotic evil villain has. Some neutral evil villains hold up evil as an ideal, committing evil for its own sake. Most often, such villains are devoted to evil deities or secret societies. Neutral evil is the best alignment you can be because you can advance yourself without regard for others. However, neutral evil can be a dangerous alignment because it represents pure evil without honor and without variation.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXX (3)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- X (1)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XX (2)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)


----------



## Eset

Weren't you INFJ?


----------



## Retsu

mangodelic psycho said:


> I'm confused, is it EFJ or ISTP? Either way, 784 is the coolest kid type roud:


I took the paid one and got ISTP. ESFJ is me.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I took the paid one and got ISTP. ESFJ is me.


Congratulations on being ESFJ.


----------



## Retsu

Witch of Britannia said:


> Congratulations on being ESFJ.


Thanks you too


----------



## dawnriddler

Witch of Britannia said:


>


I really like that gif ^^
what anime is it from?


----------



## Eset

dawnriddler said:


> I really like that gif ^^
> what anime is it from?


It's from "_Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai_" I believe.


----------



## gyogul

Witch of Britannia said:


> INTJ in Ni-Fi loop.


what makes you say this as opposed to being an INFP or some other type?



Witch of Britannia said:


> It's from "_Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai_" I believe.


yep. to be specific the character's name is Rika


----------



## Eset

gyogul said:


> what makes you say this as opposed to being an INFP or some other type?


If you're in a Pi-Fi loop then the Fi function will be used more than most of the other functions.
Though it's also possible that you're in a Fi-Pi loop which will be why you've been typed as ISTJ and INTJ.


----------



## dawnriddler

@Witch of Britannia , @gyogul
thanks to both


----------



## bremen

@gyogul Reading your previous post, I still think Intj is still accurate. Ni-Fi loop is definitely a possibility. I also score the lowest on my inferior function, I think I can see a pattern.

Inferior Se (Intj)


* *






> - Do you feel your world is too small and the future seems bleak or opaque? Do you feel mentally shut down, like you are tired of thinking? Do you feel as though the whole world is against you, throwing up every possible obstacle to plague you? (loss of healthy dominant Ni functioning) Do you often feel an underlying anger or ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or want to systematically tear someone down? Do you make a lot of careless mistakes with minor details? Do you restlessly seek out “facts” to support your ideas/actions? Do you stew about events that you know are out of your control, sometimes berating yourself for past mistakes or desperately wanting a do-over? Do you become less focused, more clumsy, and lose some control over your body? Do you feel the urge to bury/lose yourself in some physical task like cleaning, organizing, exercising, or mastering a hands-on skill? Do you compulsively check on certain things or fuss about aesthetic details in your environment, even your/others’ physical appearance? Do you get strong urges to escape from negative emotions through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards kick yourself for such “shallow” or useless behavior? Do you get a strong urge to do something wild or crazy because of feeling disturbed by underlying restlessness? (Inferior Se acts out impulsively or recklessly in response to events/situations that are perceived to be negative or unexpected because of losing sight of the meaning and consequence behind one’s actions)





Inferior Fe (Intp)


* *






> - Do you get forgetful or too easily distracted? Do you feel unfocused, inefficient, and scattered, like you’ve lost control of yourself, and perhaps even overcompensate by becoming obsessive about proving something to yourself or others? Do you feel like you cannot think straight, as though your mind is a mess? (loss of healthy dominant Ti functioning) Do you feel mentally clouded or overwhelmed by negative emotions like confusion, anger, sadness, or frustration? Do you find yourself snapping, whining, or complaining about things that would not normally bug you and perhaps cannot pinpoint the reason why you are behaving that way? Do you feel too entangled by outside influences, especially from the “demands” of other people? Do you become hypersensitive about other people’s opinions of you, e.g., feeling unlovable, ashamed, or alienated from others? Do you feel an urge to get some kind of affirmation, attention, approval, agreement, or validation from others, trying to impress or provoke or influence people instead of connecting with them? Do you find yourself becoming irrationally desperate, possessive, or clingy in your relationships? (Inferior Fe acts out insecurely or desperately in relation to other people because of losing self-assuredness when the boundary between self and other becomes increasingly blurred)





Inferior Ne (Istj)


* *






> - Do you become very careless or lose control over details that you’re usually quite good with? Do you feel your mind is in a fog and you act erratically, sometimes irritable and withdrawn, while other times too loud and obnoxious? (loss of healthy dominant Si functioning) Do you feel out of control and act more impulsively with less social inhibition, such as uncharacteristically snapping at others or saying hurtful things? Do past mistakes or negative past events dog you and make you believe that it is not worth working towards a future goal? Do you feel paralyzed when you think about the future, often catastrophizing or imagining all the things that could go wrong? Do you see signs of danger or impending doom everywhere? Do you feel sudden bouts of irrational hope only to have them cruelly dashed by reality? (Inferior Ne acts out anxiously, unpredictably, or erratically because of visualizing too many negative possibilities about things that could go wrong and feeling unprepared to cope properly)







Inferior Te (Infp)


* *






> - Do you feel tired of caring, or become harshly judgmental, or feel a desire to pick fights with people you disagree with or disapprove of? Do you feel worthless or incompetent, judging or blaming yourself for making bad decisions or never accomplishing anything meaningful? (loss of healthy dominant Fi functioning) Are you full of blame and accusations, feeling the urge to get into rancorous arguments? Do you see people as inept and feel a strong desire to systematically nitpick their flaws or tell them how wrong they are? Do you suddenly focus in on how little you’re accomplishing or how disorganized you are or how disorderly your ideas/thoughts are and want to remedy the situation immediately? Do you make sudden/desperate but failing attempts to get control of your life through planning/strategizing or even try to take charge of situations by uncharacteristically ordering people around? (Inferior Te acts out in hasty attempts to exercise or regain control over important aspects of life because of being unable to process feelings of inadequacy or powerlessness)


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> @gyogul Reading your previous post, I still think Intj is still accurate. Ni-Fi loop is definitely a possibility. I also score the lowest on my inferior function, I think I can see a pattern.


Git gud at Ne, scrub.


----------



## gyogul

Witch of Miracles said:


> @gyogul Reading your previous post, I still think Intj is still accurate. Ni-Fi loop is definitely a possibility. I also score the lowest on my inferior function, I think I can see a pattern.
> 
> Inferior Se (Intj)
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Fe (Intp)
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Ne (Istj)
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Te (Infp)
> 
> 
> * *


I suppose what makes me the most sceptical is because the letters after INxx range heavily when I take both mbit and cognitive function tests. If you look at the spoiler tag in my signature both my T and J are very marginal but my introverted and intuition scores are solid. So seeing the latter two letters be so marginal makes me question why INTJ is more plausible than INFJ, INTP, INFP

edit: @Witch of Miracles

I didn't see your edit until after I posted since I had my page loaded before your edit. I'll copy the spoilers use this system: underline something I always do/think like, bold something I more often than not do, and leave blank things I rarely do/don't do.

Inferior Se (intj):


* *






> Do you feel your world is too small and the future seems bleak or opaque? Do you feel mentally shut down, like you are tired of thinking? Do you feel as though the whole world is against you, throwing up every possible obstacle to plague you? (loss of healthy dominant Ni functioning) Do you often feel an underlying anger or ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or want to systematically tear someone down? Do you make a lot of careless mistakes with minor details? Do you restlessly seek out “facts” to support your ideas/actions? Do you stew about events that you know are out of your control, sometimes berating yourself for past mistakes or desperately wanting a do-over? Do you become less focused, more clumsy, and lose some control over your body? Do you feel the urge to bury/lose yourself in some physical task like cleaning, organizing, exercising, or mastering a hands-on skill? Do you compulsively check on certain things or fuss about aesthetic details in your environment, even your/others’ physical appearance? Do you get strong urges to escape from negative emotions through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards kick yourself for such “shallow” or useless behavior? Do you get a strong urge to do something wild or crazy because of feeling disturbed by underlying restlessness? (Inferior Se acts out impulsively or recklessly in response to events/situations that are perceived to be negative or unexpected because of losing sight of the meaning and consequence behind one’s actions)





Inferior Fe (Intp)


* *






> - Do you get forgetful or too easily distracted? Do you feel unfocused, inefficient, and scattered, like you’ve lost control of yourself, and perhaps even overcompensate by becoming obsessive about proving something to yourself or others? Do you feel like you cannot think straight, as though your mind is a mess? (loss of healthy dominant Ti functioning) Do you feel mentally clouded or overwhelmed by negative emotions like confusion, anger, sadness, or frustration? Do you find yourself snapping, whining, or complaining about things that would not normally bug you and perhaps cannot pinpoint the reason why you are behaving that way? Do you feel too entangled by outside influences, especially from the “demands” of other people? Do you become hypersensitive about other people’s opinions of you, e.g., feeling unlovable, ashamed, or alienated from others? Do you feel an urge to get some kind of affirmation, attention, approval, agreement, or validation from others, trying to impress or provoke or influence people instead of connecting with them? Do you find yourself becoming irrationally desperate, possessive, or clingy in your relationships? (Inferior Fe acts out insecurely or desperately in relation to other people because of losing self-assuredness when the boundary between self and other becomes increasingly blurred)







Inferior Ne (Istj)


* *






> - *Do you become very careless or lose control over details that you’re usually quite good with?* Do you feel your mind is in a fog and you act erratically, sometimes irritable and withdrawn, while other times too loud and obnoxious? (loss of healthy dominant Si functioning) Do you feel out of control and act more impulsively with less social inhibition, such as uncharacteristically snapping at others or saying hurtful things? Do past mistakes or negative past events dog you and make you believe that it is not worth working towards a future goal? Do you feel paralyzed when you think about the future, often catastrophizing or imagining all the things that could go wrong? Do you see signs of danger or impending doom everywhere? Do you feel sudden bouts of irrational hope only to have them cruelly dashed by reality? (Inferior Ne acts out anxiously, unpredictably, or erratically because of visualizing too many negative possibilities about things that could go wrong and feeling unprepared to cope properly)







Inferior Te (Infp)


* *






> - Do you feel tired of caring, or become harshly judgmental, or feel a desire to pick fights with people you disagree with or disapprove of? Do you feel worthless or incompetent, judging or blaming yourself for making bad decisions or never accomplishing anything meaningful? (loss of healthy dominant Fi functioning) Are you full of blame and accusations, feeling the urge to get into rancorous arguments? Do you see people as inept and feel a strong desire to systematically nitpick their flaws or tell them how wrong they are? Do you suddenly focus in on how little you’re accomplishing or how disorganized you are or how disorderly your ideas/thoughts are and want to remedy the situation immediately? Do you make sudden/desperate but failing attempts to get control of your life through planning/strategizing or even try to take charge of situations by uncharacteristically ordering people around? (Inferior Te acts out in hasty attempts to exercise or regain control over important aspects of life because of being unable to process feelings of inadequacy or powerlessness)


----------



## Eset

gyogul said:


> I suppose what makes me the most sceptical is because the letters after INxx range heavily when I take both mbit and cognitive function tests. If you look at the spoiler tag in my signature both my T and J are very marginal but my introverted and intuition scores are solid. So seeing the latter two letters be so marginal makes me question why INTJ is more plausible than INFJ, INTP, INFP


You are most likely INTJ in Ni-Fi loop.
Why?
Because you are certain on the N/S axis however uncertain with the F/T axis;
the functions you are most likely going to be uncertain of are the aux/ter functions.
However you seem quite sound with N/S therefore making the F/T the aux/ter functions.

Therefore making you INTJ, you would be an INFP if you were uncertain with your N/S functions.


----------



## bremen

Yes, agree with Narci, but anyway which one do you relate the most, is it Se inferior?


----------



## gyogul

Witch of Miracles said:


> Yes, agree with Narci, but anyway which one do you relate the most, is it Se inferior?


out of the bunch Se inferior


----------



## bremen

gyogul said:


> out of the bunch Se inferior


From what you underlined, it seems that none of the 4 was much relatable, but if you agree with Se inferior, all good I suppose.


----------



## bremen

@dawnriddler Type 7 makes sense if you're Entp.


----------



## Eset

Another typical ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Another typical INTP.


----------



## bremen

@Witch of Gardening almost 5k posts cheers


----------



## RaisinKG

Cheers m8, you shall reach 4k in no time and then 5k @Witch of Miracles


----------



## bremen

@Witch of Gardening After that, are you going to change type too?


----------



## Shinsei

ENTP but introvert


----------



## RaisinKG

Witch of Miracles said:


> @Witch of Gardening After that, are you going to change type too?


Maybe 

Guess what I'll change into, you might be right

Above: Have you considered ENTJ? Especially as your sociotype is LIE and all


----------



## Doll

Seems correctly typed to me.


----------



## Eset

Nein, sie ist ENTP.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Gardening said:


> Maybe
> 
> Guess what I'll change into, you might be right


Since you are doing Si dom at the moment, you might do Istj next, but I could be wrong.

Are you following the order of this forum?

[ISTJ] [ISFJ] [ESTJ] [ESFJ] [ISTP] [ISFP] [ESTP] [ESFP] [INTJ] [INTP] [ENTJ] [ENTP] [INFJ] [INFP] [ENFJ] [ENFP]


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Since you are doing Si dom at the moment, you might do Istj next, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Are you following the order of this forum?
> 
> [ISTJ] [ISFJ] [ESTJ] [ESFJ] [ISTP] [ISFP] [ESTP] [ESFP] [INTJ] [INTP] [ENTJ] [ENTP] [INFJ] [INFP] [ENFJ] [ENFP]


Do you mind if I come to the Tea party with you?
lol jk, it's all about the Pizza party.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Gardening said:


> Maybe
> 
> Guess what I'll change into, you might be right
> 
> Above: Have you considered ENTJ? Especially as your sociotype is LIE and all


i had my sig as xNTJ, am Higher on the extroverted scale compared to other INTJ I was 46 ish extroverted. By function analysis am pretty sure am an Ni Dom since I have the easiest access to it and use it naturally and unconsciously. I've decided that my extroversion came from being a sexual 8. But I guess ENTJ should still be considered:kitteh:

Doll: yes


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> Do you mind if I come to the Tea party with you?
> lol jk, it's all about the Pizza party.


Oh you mean my location? Sure. 
You can bring pizza if you want as long as you drink tea.


Ghostly Vervain said:


> I've decided that my extroversion came from being a _sexual_ 8.


Are you really chaotic evil? Does that mean you're an asshole irl?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Oh you mean my location? Sure.
> You can bring pizza if you want as long as you drink tea.


I drink tea on a daily; if you know what I mean, if you know what I'm saying..


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> I drink tea on a daily;


Me too m8.



> if you know what I mean,


I don't.



> if you know what I'm saying..


No.



>


Lewd.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Miracles said:


> Oh you mean my location? Sure.
> You can bring pizza if you want as long as you drink tea.
> 
> Are you really chaotic evil? Does that mean you're an asshole irl?


Yea am chaotic evil, am an asshole with good reason. Well my morals are pretty questionable. Well sometimes i can be a bit of a jerk, but hey my closest friend is an ENFP so definetly doing something right, she totes loves me, at least I fucking hope so. What are you?


----------



## bremen

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Yea am chaotic evil, am an asshole with good reason. Well my morals are pretty questionable. Well sometimes i can be a bit of a jerk, but hey my closest friend is an ENFP so definetly doing something right, she totes loves me, at least I fucking hope so. What are you?


You using the argument of the Enfp friend makes it all the more questionable.Lolol

I'm lawful neutral. Most popular in my type too.


----------



## Doll

Witch of Miracles said:


> You using the argument of the Enfp friend makes it all the more questionable.Lolol
> 
> I'm lawful neutral. Most popular in my type too.


What types correspond to True Neutral?


----------



## Eset

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Yea am chaotic evil, am an asshole with good reason. Well my morals are pretty questionable. Well sometimes i can be a bit of a jerk, but hey my closest friend is an ENFP so definetly doing something right, she totes loves me, at least I fucking hope so. What are you?


What if I told you that you were just manipulating her.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> What types correspond to True Neutral?


Like all the types besides Fe users.


----------



## RaisinKG

Witch of Miracles said:


> Since you are doing Si dom at the moment, you might do Istj next, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Are you following the order of this forum?
> 
> [ISTJ] [ISFJ] [ESTJ] [ESFJ] [ISTP] [ISFP] [ESTP] [ESFP] [INTJ] [INTP] [ENTJ] [ENTP] [INFJ] [INFP] [ENFJ] [ENFP]


I am doing randomizer list, and it got ESFP first, so I suppose I will be doing that next


----------



## bremen

Doll said:


> What types correspond to True Neutral?


I use this:


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Miracles said:


> You using the argument of the Enfp friend makes it all the more questionable.Lolol
> 
> I'm lawful neutral. Most popular in my type too.


Yea but this friend I really like, ENTP, INTJ and something else are the most common in chaotic evil if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Britannia said:


> What if I told you that you were just manipulating her.


I would be lying to you if I said I never required her ''services". But I've known her for years now, there was this one incident though, all I can say Is I pissed he off pretty badly, I had it coming but all was forgiven


----------



## Eset

Ghostly Vervain said:


> I would be lying to you if I said I never required her ''services". But I've known her for years now, there was this one incident though, all I can say Is I pissed he off pretty badly, I had it coming but all was forgiven


----------



## bremen

Ghostly Vervain said:


> all I can say Is I pissed he off pretty badly, I had it coming but* all was forgiven*


Or was it? dun dun dun.


----------



## courageous_soul

Not the thread I was expecting  Question: I've seen a lot of you witches around... What's all that about? @witch of Miracles, @Witch of Britannia, @Witch of Gardening)


----------



## RaisinKG

its a halloween thing @courageous_soul


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Miracles said:


> Or was it? dun dun dun.


We still call each other names like cunt, idiot, go fuck your self. But it's all fun, she is used to it from me

Cold: ISTJ
Narc: INTP/I could see ESTJ over ISTJ 
Gardening: ENTP


----------



## dawnriddler

@Witch of Miracles Yea I guess that has a big impact.


----------



## Eset

Ummmm... okay.

INTJ for being so hawkward just like this meme.


----------



## Endologic

First he forgets his MBTI type - then he forgets his Gender...

The Freemasons own China, the Earth is flat, the Cold War never ends!
Also, Brexit was a good decision.

Last but not least: Gene Wilder is the next president of Holland.


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Britannia said:


> Ummmm... okay.
> 
> INTJ for being so hawkward just like this meme.


ya talking to me there


----------



## Eset

Ghostly Vervain said:


> ya talking to me there


Nah, dawnriddler.


----------



## Because_why_not

Meh, what's the point? He's only gonna have a big whine and a moan and keep the focus on him as he copies and pastes paragraphs from some site.


----------



## The Lawyer

Yes (who knows for how long tho)


----------



## Endologic

Because_why_not said:


> Meh, what's the point? He's only gonna have a big whine and a moan and keep the focus on him as he copies and pastes paragraphs from some site.


I know, right?

Gotta love how nobody questions me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Gotta love how nobody questions me.


INTP vibes from you. I can spot INTPs. I'm very good at it


----------



## Shinsei

yes


----------



## Varyafiriel

xNTJ


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Probably. Avatar comes across as a little bit more of an INFP avatar, but that's kiiiiiiind of stretching things a bit. x)


----------



## Falling Foxes

ShatteredGlass said:


> Probably. Avatar comes across as a little bit more of an INFP avatar, but that's kiiiiiiind of stretching things a bit. x)


I know very little about you and not very good at this but let's try this anyway? Have you ever considered you might not even be an introvert? Anxiety can mask extroverts pretty easily. xNTP? ;P


----------



## Doll

^ True. I have anxiety sometimes and I used to think I was an introvert.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Meh, what's the point? He's only gonna have a big whine and a moan and keep the focus on him as he copies and pastes paragraphs from some site.


Salty, bruh?

Foxy:

No idea.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Salty, bruh?
> 
> Foxy:
> 
> No idea.


No, just telling it like it is. Why do you have to push emotion on my apathy? 

Anyway, I thought the quotes were from Mafia when I clicked on. Pretty disappointed.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No, just telling it like it is. Why do you have to push emotion on my apathy?
> 
> Anyway, I thought the quotes were from Mafia when I clicked on. Pretty disappointed.


You seemed a bit frustrated, just telling it how it is; you know.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> You seemed a bit frustrated, just telling it how it is; you know.


cba to respond. (I also don't see how I would be "frustrated" but okay)


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> cba to respond. (I also don't see how I would be "frustrated" but okay)


Don't make me chuckle.


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> Don't make me chuckle.





Because_why_not said:


> cba to respond. (I also don't see how I would be "frustrated" but okay)


Lol


----------



## Eset

ESFJ, must be correct.
SJ is the only way to live!


----------



## bremen

Your cafe legend tag disappeared.

Mine too apparently


----------



## Retsu

No


----------



## Retsu

ColdNobility said:


> Your cafe legend tag disappeared.
> 
> Mine too apparently


Yeah like what is going on ;(


----------



## Eset

Nah Jk, it does this often;
but you do suck at Si so I'm not surprised you don't notice it.


----------



## bremen

Nice.

retsu: Today is tuesday, yup Esfj is your tuesday type.


----------



## Siri

ISTJ or ISTP.


----------



## Eset

****** or Gay; hard to decide.


----------



## Retsu

ColdNobility said:


> Nice.
> 
> Today is thursday, yup Esfj is your thursday type.


Today is Tuesday so I'm kinda behind... I think my Tuesday type is ESTP actually


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I feel you
> 
> I can't even really rule any out... Probably not ExTJ though. And maybe a feeler from what those close to me say.


Just be ESFJ then.


----------



## mushr00m

If unknown was a personality type, there would be 17 types. So no.


----------



## Eset

-Facepaint ✓
-Looks low-key edgy ✓
-Some wilderness in there ✓
-Looks hipster ✓

You seem to tick all the boxes on being a faggo-- I mean ISFP.


----------



## Falling Foxes

narcissistic said:


> -Facepaint ✓
> -Looks low-key edgy ✓
> -Some wilderness in there ✓
> -Looks hipster ✓
> 
> You seem to tick all the boxes on being a faggo-- I mean ISFP.


Living up to the name. Maybe 'narcissistic troll' is more appropriate...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes definitely


----------



## Eset

SLI ENTP, fascinating.


----------



## RaisinKG

Type 1 ESTJ

No problem there moving on gents


----------



## Siri

Not at all.
Alpha or Delta


----------



## Retsu

Nah intp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Siri said:


> Not at all.
> Alpha or Delta


Are you seriously INTJ now or is that just for joke? >_>


----------



## Siri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Are you seriously INTJ now or is that just for joke? >_>


For testing purposes.
Also, I think I'm too blunt for a Ti user.


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ would prolly be your second closet, You seem like a Te user though, not much Ti sooo 
ESTP it is


----------



## Eset

ENTJ,
you seem more creative with your Ni.


----------



## Siri

ENTP,
You seem more creative with your Ti.


----------



## Eset

ISTJ,
you just look hella Si>Ni.


----------



## Chompy

I can never tell with you witches...


----------



## Eset

Wouldn't you like to know:


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems likely so I'm gonna say yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Falling Foxes said:


> I know very little about you and not very good at this but let's try this anyway? Have you ever considered you might not even be an introvert? Anxiety can mask extroverts pretty easily. xNTP? ;P


On occasion, I ponder the possibility I could be an ENFJ. My anxiety is quite severe, but I do seem to be externally energized by other people; at least sometimes. I also seem to fit the ENFJ stereotypes better than the INFJ ones. Heh.

I think the deciding factor for me is the fact that I generally prefer one on one interaction to group interaction. I'd say I'm an introvert, but not VERY introverted.

Plus my Ti is probably too strong to be an ExFJ's.


----------



## Eset

Wait, who are you again?
The deciding factor should be;
Are you more Fe/Ti or Ni/Se, not about social anxiety.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

narcissistic said:


> Wait, who are you again?
> The deciding factor should be;
> Are you more Fe/Ti or Ni/Se, not about social anxiety.


Oh yes. Can't forget about that Se of mine.  It's bad - too weak to be in the tertiary position. I'm an INFJ, my friend.


----------



## Eset

Ok, fabulous.


----------



## Doll

y u estj?

what is happening to the world.


----------



## Siri

Enxp


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> y u estj?
> 
> what is happening to the world.


Because it is;
I've realized that people get attached to typing, I see people are still attached to me being INTP.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Because it is;
> I've realized that people get attached to typing, I see people are still attached to me being INTP.


*^^^*


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


>


Incorrect, this is my brain on drugs:






And this is my drugs on brain:


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Incorrect, this is my brain on drugs:


I thought that was your brain without drugs...



> And this is my drugs on brain:


Of course those drugs would become retarded after smoking *your* brain. xD


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Of course those drugs would become retarded after smoking *your* brain. xD


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Your type is either EGGS or PIZA.


----------



## Doll

Siri said:


> Enxp


y u gotta illustrate my struggle.



narcissistic said:


> Because it is;
> I've realized that people get attached to typing, I see people are still attached to me being INTP.


nooooooooooo SURELY you realize that my whole life hinges on your typing. The world looks different now and idk what to do.


----------



## Doll

double post.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> nooooooooooo SURELY you realize that my whole life hinges on your typing. The world looks different now and idk what to do.


Come to papa; It's okay, it's gonna be all okay.


----------



## Endologic

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Your type is either EGGS or PIZA.


You can't call that Japanese shit "Pizza".


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> You can't call that Japanese shit "Pizza".


Indeed, it is called "_piza_".


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Emologic said:


> You can't call that Japanese shit "Pizza".


Well, whatever that is, that thing seems tasty. Yet, I've been wrong about food advertisement the same way I've been wrong about my type. However, I've decided to settle for ISFP. By the way, your type is possibly correct. As for Narc, I think ExTJ is plausible.


----------



## Doll

You seem correctly typed, I suppose.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep you're ENFP ^^


----------



## Eset

You also seem a bit of an INFP too.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> You also seem a bit of an INFP too.


Heh well I guess I am comparatively more shy than most ENFPs XP

Oh and I still kinda feel you're INTP, but whatever...


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Heh well I guess I am comparatively more shy than most ENFPs XP
> 
> Oh and I still kinda feel you're INTP, but whatever...


I can be whatever you want, hunny.


----------



## bremen

Estj or Intp, up to you.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

You're ISTP now???


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> I can be whatever you want, hunny.


You _really_ succeed in making me gag...


----------



## bremen

Hell yeah

@Siri where you at? How sure are you of being Istj?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

ColdNobility said:


> Hell yeah


Oooo I always wanted to get to know an ISTP! 

If...you meant "yeah" for you being ISTP and not to indicate that I've been typed correctly...... stupid Ne


----------



## bremen

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Oooo I always wanted to get to know an ISTP!
> 
> If...you meant "yeah" for you being ISTP and not to indicate that I've been typed correctly...... stupid Ne


Jk

I used this ambiguous response just for lols, I'm still Istj


----------



## Doll

I get...

"no, you're entp"

and

"yes, you're enfp"

ya'll confusing af.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

ColdNobility said:


> Jk
> 
> I used this ambiguous response just for lols, I'm still Istj


 hmph :/ 

No wonder that worked.....


----------



## Falling Foxes

Doll said:


> I get...
> 
> "no, you're entp"
> 
> and
> 
> "yes, you're enfp"
> 
> ya'll confusing af.


I think at this point you are allowed to just pick the better side ;P

(I am in no way bias...)


----------



## Endologic

mjn_the_enfp said:


> You're ISTP now???


Either he isn't an ISTP, or he was always an ISTP to begin with.

There is no third option.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Sounds right. Yep INTP


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> Lack of self awareness and wanting to be cooler than I am


Well you are not nearly cool enough to be Esfj.

Type: Unknown until you have more self-awareness.

Bibbon typed correctly for obvious reasons.


----------



## Eset

http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/939018-everybody-infj.html


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> Well you are not nearly cool enough to be Esfj.
> 
> Type: Unknown until you have more self-awareness.
> 
> Bibbon typed correctly for obvious reasons.


You're an ISTP? I thought you were an ISTJ or are you doing that thing you were doing before? What happened to Bernkastel? Weren't we a thing? So many questions...


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> You're an ISTP? I thought you were an ISTJ or are you doing that thing you were doing before? What happened to Bernkastel? Weren't we a thing? So many questions...


Sometimes change is good.

The Bernkastel colour theme doesn't match with my name tag.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Sometimes change is good.
> 
> The Bernkastel colour theme doesn't match with my name tag.


Better get 6500 fast then.


----------



## bremen

No because I quite like this one too.

So much Si from reading your posts in the 5 things about you type thread.


----------



## Eset

So much Si from stalking me.


----------



## Endologic

I think you cannot Si how the MBTI works.


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Please elaborate on your question.


As in; at the end of the day, does it matter if you guys are happy with my typing.



> And I seriously think that you are a looping INTP, not because it will make me happy, but because from what I've seen, you're repressing your Ne and using your [undeveloped] Si very frequently.


I thought I was using my Ne a lot on this site.
Also unsure if my Si undeveloped or not; judging by it's nature: I use it quite confidently as if it was natural.


----------



## bremen

Emologic is one of the few people that is as sure about their type as me.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> As in; at the end of the day, does it matter if you guys are happy with my typing.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was using my Ne a lot on this site.
> Also unsure if my Si undeveloped or not; judging by it's nature: I use it quite confidently as if it was natural.


When I first met you on this site, you used a lot of your Ne. 

And when it comes to looping, you think that your tertiary function is developed, so you repress your aux function and use your dom. and tert functions instead. (correct me if I'm wrong pls)

So yeah, still going with INTP in Ti-Si loop; and no, I don't really care about your typing, as I don't really know you at all. But I think it's quite questionable(?) that you're ignoring your Ne so much recently.


----------



## Eset

> I don't blame you. After all, the UK has the highest amount of cocaine use.


lmao, I thought UK was known for it's weed and acid intake; or perhaps that's just my area.



> It also means that your general behavior changes depending on this environment as well.
> This does not affect MBTI. Rather, it is determined by MBTI.


So what functions would determine this behavior?



> One theory of mine (one that I came up with on the spot) is that you chose ESTJ to act as a polarized version of yourself, and you're actually a corrupt INFP.


Sounds spicy.



> Another is that you're some kind of "oddly developed" INTP (to put it in a nice way).


Everyone is just an oddly developed something; it's how life develops. 



> Also, unrelated to the matter, I refuse to call a human being "Bibbon".


lmao.


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> And when it comes to looping, you think that your tertiary function is developed, so you repress your aux function and use your dom. and tert functions instead. *(correct me if I'm wrong pls)*


Y U DO DIS?
Why preach an opinion if you then just say "_I'm a bit uncertain about this, but take my word for it._"


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> Y U DO DIS?
> Why preach an opinion if you then just say "_I'm a bit uncertain about this, but take my word for it._"


Bc I'm always uncertain about my statements because they may be inaccurate and I don't want to inform/remind people with inaccurate information. (A key factor for this is because I'm insecure about my knowledge of things, but that's a different story).

I'm sorry


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Bc I'm always uncertain about my statements because they may be inaccurate and I don't want to inform/remind people with inaccurate information. (A key factor for this is because I'm insecure about my knowledge of things, but that's a different story).
> 
> I'm sorry


Alright;
just makes me less convinced in what you inform me about.


----------



## Endologic

ColdNobility said:


> Emologic is one of the few people that is as sure about their type as me.


I guess so...

I honestly cannot see how others couldn't be absolutely sure about their type after spending more than half a year researching the MBTI.

It is all so obvious to me...


----------



## bremen

Emologic said:


> I guess so...
> 
> I honestly cannot see how others couldn't be absolutely sure about their type after spending more than half a year researching the MBTI.
> 
> It is all so obvious to me...


I don't think that the system is perfect so thats why theres a lot of people mistyped. 

We can't see it from their perspective since we were lucky enough to fit perfectly or almost in the description of our type.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> I guess so...
> 
> I honestly cannot see how others couldn't be absolutely sure about their type after spending more than half a year researching the MBTI.
> 
> It is all so obvious to me...


No, I've spent half a year on this site; I haven't touch MBTI too much, just read what I needed to get by in life.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> I don't think that the system is perfect so thats why theres a lot of people mistyped.


It's a Ti system, what do you expect.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> lmao, I thought UK was known for it's weed and acid intake; or perhaps that's just my area.


Weed = Holland
Acid = ?




> So what functions would determine this behavior?


Ne/Si. Greater Ne suggest more adaptability in different environments and greater Si suggests more focus on a few of those environments.



> Sounds spicy.


I would have described it to be bittersweet, but ok.




> Everyone is just an oddly developed something; it's how life develops.


I'm actually referring to one of the first conversations we had - back then when you were a little shit who just cracked 33% (I had 55% at the time). I just don't want to get infracted for it again. I think you should be able to remember on your own.



> lmao.


Think about it! It just sounds so wrong!

"That's my dog - his name is Bibbon".

"Yeah, Bibbon is my cat. Isn't she adorable?"

Do you see what I mean?


----------



## AshOrLey

Emologic said:


> Think about it! It just sounds so wrong!
> 
> "That's my dog - his name is Bibbon".
> 
> "Yeah, Bibbon is my cat. Isn't she adorable?"
> 
> Do you see what I mean?


I'm dying :,D


----------



## bremen

Emologic said:


> Think about it! It just sounds so wrong!
> 
> "That's my dog - his name is Bibbon".
> 
> "Yeah, Bibbon is my cat. Isn't she adorable?"
> 
> Do you see what I mean?


 @Blue Ribbon


----------



## Endologic

ColdNobility said:


> I don't think that the system is perfect so thats why theres a lot of people mistyped.
> 
> We can't see it from their perspective since we were lucky enough to fit perfectly or almost in the description of our type.


The system is, in fact, flawless, but both undeveloped and misunderstood. I believe it could one day change the world completely. Of course I can't go into complete detail, because if I did, I would be the smartest idiot jackass fucking retard who ever lived, as my entire life plans would magically disappear.


----------



## bremen

Emologic said:


> The system is, in fact, flawless, but both undeveloped and misunderstood. I believe it could one day change the world completely. Of course I can't go into complete detail, because if I did, I would be the smartest idiot jackass fucking retard who ever lived, as my entire life plans would magically disappear.


Its not flawless in my opinion until it has been approved by every possible psychology authority.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Ne/Si. Greater Ne suggest more adaptability in different environments and greater Si suggests more focus on a few of those environments.


Hence why I said I am certain about having Ne and Si.



> I'm actually referring to one of the first conversations we had - back then when you were a little shit who just cracked 33% (I had 55% at the time). I just don't want to get infracted for it again. I think you should be able to remember on your own.


No, I don't remember that interaction.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> The system is, in fact, flawless, but both undeveloped and misunderstood. I believe it could one day change the world completely. Of course I can't go into complete detail, because if I did, I would be the smartest idiot jackass fucking retard who ever lived, as my entire life plans would magically disappear.


If it's flawless then people should have no problems with typing themselves; even if they used tests.

It's flawless in the sense on creating 16 personality types and that everyone should mold into these;
but it's flawed in the fact that it does not accompany individuality and hypocritical nature.


----------



## Endologic

ColdNobility said:


> Its not flawless in my opinion until it has been approved by every possible psychology authority.


20th/21st Century psychologists are idiots! The DSM is a bag of shit. So is the ICD-10. They waste their entire lives diagnosing people with disorders and creating meaningless behavioral studies. They think Asperger's manifests from a fundamentally different brain and also believe that it is Autism. Do I have to mention Freud's sexual asspulls? (Pun intended)

Carl Jung gave the world the answers, and the only ones there to look were Kathrine Cook Briggs and Isabel Briggs Myers. Then they extended these answers, found out the secrets of the mind, and nobody bats an eye.

Their approval means nothing. A PhD is a piece of toilet paper that makes idiots believe that your words hold more value than they actually do.

Psychology now is most likely on the same level as Math and Physics in Ancient Egypt.
Revolutionary at the time but still a long way to go.

The main problem with modern psychologists is that they treat Psychology like a clinical field, when it is actually a scientific field.
That's all I really have to say about them.


----------



## Eset

You are sounding very delusional and narcissistic right now.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> If it's flawless then people should have no problems with typing themselves; even if they used tests.
> 
> It's flawless in the sense on creating 16 personality types and that everyone should mold into these;
> but it's flawed in the fact that it does not accompany individuality and hypocritical nature.


Flawless =/= Easy to understand

Also, it's not absolutely 16 personalities. It's sort of relative, but sort of not. I can't explain to you because "reasons".

I just hope you may get it one day.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Flawless =/= Easy to understand
> 
> Also, it's not absolutely 16 personalities. It's sort of relative, but sort of not. I can't explain my theory to you, because if I release it onto the internet, someone is bound to strip me of all credit, and my future - my entire life - is in the drain.


This is a weak argument to justify your point.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> This is a weak argument to justify your point.


_Exactly._


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> _Exactly._


Ummm ok...


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Ummm ok...


You don't get it, do you?


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> You don't get it, do you?


You were flipping my post on itself because I said "_This is_", i.e. making it become ironic.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> You were flipping my post on itself because I said "_This is_", i.e. making it become ironic.


Nah, I don't do the literal shit.

Do you know what? I'd rather keep you in the dark, just to see if you can figure it out. Likely not.

Even if I wanted to, I simply can't tell you. It's actually pretty damn painful.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Nah, I don't do the literal shit.
> 
> Do you know what? I'd rather keep you in the dark, just to see if you can figure it out. Likely not.
> 
> Even if I wanted to, I simply can't tell you. It's actually pretty damn painful.


Ok, Mr. Pretentious.


----------



## Shinsei

Emologic INTP
Narc: INTP loop
Cold: Eveyone is changing types for whatever reason


----------



## RaisinKG

Ghostly Vervain said:


> Emologic INTP
> Narc: INTP loop
> Cold: Eveyone is changing types for whatever reason


its a meme BWN started, I personally call it the Type Journey, where people change types for whatever reason they like


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> @Blue Ribbon


Okay you summoned me here to the lamest thread to read a stupid conversation between narci and emologic. That was annoying. 
@Emologic it's just a shortening of my user name Blue Ribbon. I just thought it was cute. To counter your argument, I would claim that you can call your animals anything. I might as well have a dog named, 'Winston Smith' and it would sound equally stupid.

Also in regard to the subject, I'm pretty fairly confident that narci is not an ESTJ. But I don't have the energy to argue with him so I'll just let him be whatever he wants to be. It's not upto me. If he really badly wants the ESTJ label, let him keep it, I say. 

And @narcissistic it doesn't matter if you can use Fi in the same way that an ESTJ can use it for a while. I have convinced several people on this site that I'm an ENTP. I'm not trying to start a debate with you since I'm tire tiredof typing out my thoughts and sending it to you only to have you poke holes in them and send me back. This will be the last time I say anything about your type. It is clear to me that your Fi is unconscious.


----------



## AshOrLey

Blue Ribbon said:


> I might as well have a dog named, 'Winston Smith'


Did somehuman call Winston Smith?!


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Okay you summoned me here to the lamest thread to read a stupid conversation between narci and emologic. That was annoying.


I tagged you because someone was indirectly talking about you. 

@AshOrLey Typed correctly.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> I tagged you because someone was indirectly talking about you.
> 
> @AshOrLey Typed correctly.


Such an INFJ thing to do... typed correctly


----------



## Endologic

flourine said:


> its a meme BWN started, I personally call it the Type Journey, where people change types for whatever reason they like


That's bullshit. This is not what MBTI is about. MBTI is the hardwired structure of one's psyche. The actualization of "changing one's type" in real life would involve a brain transplant. <-- And then you would have a different body instead.

MBTI is not just some label you give yourself and others that you can just freely add, subtract and change.
It's as hardwired as your ethnicity and your sexuality.


----------



## Chompy

Yes yes.


----------



## Siri

Emologic said:


> That's bullshit. This is not what MBTI is about. MBTI is the hardwired structure of one's psyche. The actualization of "changing one's type" in real life would involve a brain transplant. <-- And then you would have a different body instead.
> 
> MBTI is not just some label you give yourself and others that you can just freely add, subtract and change.
> It's as hardwired as your ethnicity and your sexuality.


Typology theories are supposed to be structured, but MBTI is pretty much vague which makes it similar to astrology. I've been researching MBTI and socionics for over a year and I'm still not sure about my type. The more I read and analyse the theory, the more I find flaws in it; I can easily pick it apart if I have to.

What's ironic is that people still stick to typing through behaviour patterns, when Jung himself had told that his theory is nowhere related to anything such. It explains the movement of your psychic energy, about which you alone are aware of. As far as I know, Jung's classification just includes 8 types, and all the different theories built upon it only prove the ease of misinterpretation of basic theory. 

I'd say, if you haven't yet understood Jung's theory, it's highly likely that you've been mistyped, given that most descriptions of the functions and types on the internet are full of shit and sometimes even contradictory to each other.


----------



## Shinsei

Emologic certainly is not mistyped thats for sure
Siri: INFP,ISTJ,INTP one of those.


----------



## knightlevante

I am an old member, but since I haven't been so active here, I'm going to take a quick guess: @Ghostly Vervain is not mistyped.

(P.S.: I have actually wondered a couple of things: MBTI was created on somewhere around 1900-1920s, wasn't it? If I'm not mistaken, it was developed during the World War period, which is long before the Baby Boomers generation. These generations, according to my observations, are full of SJ. The society structure was much more patriarchal during those time than nowadays. Hence, according to them, male breadwinner and/or female homemaker are seen to be SJs, since SJs are the most common MBTI category according to various MBTI references.

Now that Gen Ys and Gen Zs seem to be full of NT and NFs, can they be the "new SJs" because of their outnumbered population? In other word, can the "Traditionalist" jargon be applied to NT/NFs during Gen Y and Gen Z's time?

Inquiring mind want to know. In addition, please also let me know some great online references about this.)


----------



## Eset

Undere.


----------



## knightlevante

Do I look like one? roud: I think it's because I agree with most members' opinions here. Most of them are correct, anyway. However, if I sense something's wrong and I disagree, OR if I want to ask questions, I will not hesitate to say so roud:


Anyway, @narcissistic, based on your guest posts, I think you look like an SP roud: Perhaps any Se-doms roud:


----------



## Eset

@knightlevante
Guest posts as in the "_write 5 things about yourself_" thread?


----------



## knightlevante

@narcissistic, I mean your overall guest post. Just for your information, I used my gut instinct.


----------



## Because_why_not

Emologic said:


> I don't blame you. After all, the UK has the highest amount of cocaine use.


Ah gotta love that coke <3

Best part is, I don't even have to work for my money.

#doleylife

#seemeonTheJeremyKyleShow


----------



## Retsu

ColdNobility said:


> Well you are not nearly cool enough to be Esfj.
> 
> Type: Unknown until you have more self-awareness.
> 
> Bibbon typed correctly for obvious reasons.


Oh cheers. ;( Why not?


----------



## Falling Foxes

I swear people on this thread change types more often than they change socks. I feel self-reassured with my consistency.

Retsu, probably xSTJ... ISTJ?


----------



## Retsu

Falling Foxes said:


> I swear people on this thread change types more often than they change socks. I feel self-reassured with my consistency.
> 
> Retsu, probably xSTJ... ISTJ?


LOL I was changing types more than my socks before these little sprouts thought it was cool.


----------



## Doll

This is the current sock I'm wearing today. So far it fits.

Foxes - enfp ofc.
Retsu - estj


----------



## Shinsei

yea


----------



## Retsu

Doll said:


> This is the current sock I'm wearing today. So far it fits.
> 
> Foxes - enfp ofc.
> Retsu - estj


I quite enjoyed wearing the estj socks actually. Not sure if they are the best fitting socks tho.
ENTP socks don't quite fit with 4w3 gloves.


----------



## Endologic

Falling Foxes said:


> I swear people on this thread change types more often than they change socks.


These people are commonly known as idiots.
(Not calling names.)



> I feel self-reassured with my consistency.


Dito.


----------



## Doll

Retsu said:


> I quite enjoyed wearing the estj socks actually. Not sure if they are the best fitting socks tho.
> ENTP socks don't quite fit with 4w3 gloves.


True true. Not _quite_, but also not quite impossible. The w3 is strong in this one.


----------



## Retsu

Emologic said:


> These people are commonly known as idiots.
> (Not calling names.)


Hey I ain't claiming to be smart about typology.  



Doll said:


> True true. Not _quite_, but also not quite impossible. The w3 is strong in this one.


That makes more sense.


----------



## Endologic

Retsu said:


> Hey I ain't claiming to be smart about typology.


At least you're honest about yourself and your faults. Indeed an admirable quality.



> That makes more sense.


Taken out of context, this quote sounds amazing, but relating it to the Enneagram makes me cringe.


----------



## Eset

Clearly Ti.


----------



## Retsu

Emologic said:


> At least you're honest about yourself and your faults. Indeed an admirable quality.


That makes more sense. [/QUOTE]

Taken out of context, this quote sounds amazing, but relating it to the Enneagram makes me cringe.[/QUOTE]

Okay I'll reverse it...

That sounds less nonsensical!


----------



## Eset

Your quoting skills are trash.


----------



## Doll

Emologic said:


> Taken out of context, this quote sounds amazing, but relating it to the Enneagram makes me cringe.


Aw don't be like that, you know the enneagram is the great thing since physics.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> Aw don't be like that, you know the enneagram is the great thing since physics.


TBH; enneagram seems to be realistic and practical compared to MBTI.


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> TBH; enneagram seems to be realistic and practical compared to MBTI.


Perhaps. Their systems are too different to have a thorough comparison of the two.


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> Call me a sensor.


I can't. You're an INTP again, you're boxed in.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> I can't. You're an INTP again, you're boxed in.


:O

Guess it's back to ESTJ then, lmao.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Same with MBTI.


Nope.


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> Call me a sensor.


Garden peas have a heartier sense of humour than you do.


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> :O
> 
> Guess it's back to ESTJ then, lmao.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Garden peas have a heartier sense of humour than you do.


That's because I'm such a sensor;
Sensor = dry humour.


----------



## Doll

Retsu said:


> Garden peas have a heartier sense of humour than you do.


That's cruel Retsy, he's at least as funny as a cantaloupe.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Nope.


MBTI lacks any sort of concrete evidence and shows that in its work too i.e. Is able to be read in different interpretations --> therefore meaning it is abstract.

So yes, MBTI can go in the bin too.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> :O
> 
> Guess it's back to ESTJ then, lmao.


Hhheeeeyyyyy no!!!  

You know what nvm, you're now a little bit of both to me, however factually wrong that sounds IMO


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> MBTI lacks any sort of concrete evidence and shows that in its work too i.e. Is able to be read in different interpretations --> therefore meaning it is abstract.


Mmmhmm. The words used most commonly mean several different things, which is why settling on a specific type is bull bull.

The enneagram offers some room for growth because it has the point of integration/disintegration, which gives you more self-awareness for those of you who lack it (I don't, because I'm perfect). It's more clear cut, but there are also several different authors who have completely different interpretations, so I can't pretend that it's better than MBTI in that way.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Hhheeeeyyyyy no!!!
> 
> You know what nvm, you're now a little bit of both to me, however factually wrong that sounds to me


Lmao

Me as ESTJ: "_No, you are for sure INTP!!_"
Me as INTP: "_you know what, you could be ESTJ too._"

MAKE UP YOUR MINDS YOU DAMN PEOPLE.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> Lmao
> 
> Me as ESTJ: "_No, you are for sure INTP!!_"
> Me as INTP: "_you know what, you could be ESTJ too._"
> 
> MAKE UP YOUR MINDS YOU DAMN PEOPLE.


You're the one who's supposed to make up your mind dummy, our opinions don't matter nearly as much :/

(I promise to shut my mouth if you choose to be ESTJ lol)


----------



## Falling Foxes

knightlevante said:


> I know how you feel. I also had experienced the same way, especially when I learned Enneagram the first time.


You know that you are an ENFP talking to an ENFP when you talk about a social science based on how you "feel" and they respond with "I know how you feel" XD

I've only just scratched the surface of Enneagram. I'm just comparing it to the first time I looked at MBTI where I could already see all the possibilities that it could be applied to. Enneagram... I dunno, I'll have a look at it more... maybe have a look at seminars on the topic. If I can become spiritually enlightened (like Gandhi) then all the better!

I suppose with both embracing a label and sticking to the stereotype because it 'fits' is unhealthy no matter what. I was labelled as 7w6, and yeah, far too over-indulgent if I embrace that as it is...


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> You're the one who's supposed to make up your mind dummy, our opinions don't matter nearly as much :/
> 
> (I promise to shut my mouth if you choose to be ESTJ lol)


The whole point of me switching my types was so you guys could analyze me, otherwise you would just be "_undere_" if I stayed at INTP; basically I wanted to see a deeper truth by hearing from other's perspectives.

And it seems like the people have concluded to INTP by having such a negative reaction to ESTJ.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> The whole point of me switching my types was so you guys could analyze me, otherwise you would just be "_undere_" if I stayed at INTP; basically I wanted to see a deeper truth by hearing from other's perspectives.
> 
> And it seems like the people have concluded to INTP by having such a negative reaction to ESTJ.


Yep yep, do stick to INTP


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> MBTI lacks any sort of concrete evidence and shows that in its work too i.e. Is able to be read in different interpretations --> therefore meaning it is abstract.
> 
> So yes, MBTI can go in the bin too.


The quote below is intellectual property of me, not of Narcissistic.

Read this, then judge for yourself.


> ~Enlightening deductions of *Emologic*~
> 
> The MBTI is based on deductions.
> The basic theory is, if A is internal, B is external, and vice versa.
> There are 2 cognitive modes. Perception, and Judgement.
> Therefore, if the perception is internal, the judgement is external, and vice versa.
> There are 2 types of judgement: Logical (thinking) and Moral (feeling).
> Same logic applies: If the logic is internal, the morality must be external, and vice versa.
> There are 2 types of perception: Physical (sensing) and Mental (intuition).
> The previous logic applies.
> Now, every psyche has one sensation function, one intuition function, one thinking and one feeling function.
> One of the two perceptive functions will be preferred over the other. Same case with judgement.
> The fundamental logic applies to both the greater and the lesser functions, but let's first cover the greater functions.
> The greater functions are the two functions you prefer to use.
> The lesser functions are the two functions you don't prefer to use, but are still necessary for your psyche to be able to function.
> If your preferred perception is internal, your preferred judgement is external, and vice versa.
> If you're more introverted, the internal function is better, and if you're extroverted, the external function is better.
> Because of this, one of the two greater functions will be considered the dominant function.
> 
> The mirroring logic is used once more to cover the lesser functions.
> 
> For example:
> "A" has internal sensing, and external thinking.
> Therefore, A has external intuition and internal feeling.
> A is an introvert. Therefore, internal sensing is his dominant function.
> This means, external intuition is his inferior function, because it mirrors.
> 
> The inferior function is a mirror of the dominant function as the tertiary is a mirror of the auxiliary function.
> 
> Considering this theory, this leaves us with 16 possibilities.


Fact is, the MBTI is as logical as Einstein's relativity.


----------



## Azazel

narcissistic said:


> MBTI lacks any sort of concrete evidence and shows that in its work too i.e. Is able to be read in different interpretations --> therefore meaning it is abstract.
> 
> So yes, MBTI can go in the bin too.


Even, in practice we can just take that Enneagram seems more evidently working than a inconsistent dichotomy type indicator.
MBTI work is not actually made to be a practical study or research, it was rather a way to connect different theories that were denuded by other theorists whom those will be too.
The thing with Enneagram is the thing that it seems much simplier at first, because, actually, it is simplier but as the ammount of work is rather smaller the inconsistences and holes seem to be less and covered. If you try to discuss with the tools of enneagram, you will see that pretty much it is rare for your theories to choke. But, not only, the experts of enneagram, as they suggest the practicity of it, will be seen as rewarded and psychologically healthy people.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> The quote below is intellectual property of me, not of Narcissistic.
> 
> Read this, then judge for yourself.
> 
> 
> Fact is, the MBTI is as logical as Einstein's relativity.


All you've done is shown me it's theory; and not how this theory was determined.


----------



## Doll

Emologic said:


> Fact is, the MBTI is as logical as Einstein's relativity.


 So what if someone uses functional stacks equally and they switch with their mood? You can argue preferential treatment as being the foundation for MBTI functions, but would be difficult for a person to weigh that if they aren't able to identify the functions within themselves. What if they use them equally or their stacking doesn't line up properly? Do you put more weight on the primary/auxiliary functions when it comes to typing? 

Just curious.


----------



## knightlevante

Falling Foxes said:


> You know that you are an ENFP talking to an ENFP when you talk about a social science based on how you "feel" and they respond with "I know how you feel" XD


Aren't INFPs also done that? I remembered one of my MBTI enthusiast friends said that NFPs tend to understand well each other regardless on their E vs I preferences. Besides, I begin to doubt my type as I have seen many beautiful ENFP women outta there. 



> I've only just scratched the surface of Enneagram. I'm just comparing it to the first time I looked at MBTI where I could already see all the possibilities that it could be applied to. Enneagram... I dunno, I'll have a look at it more... maybe have a look at seminars on the topic. If I can become spiritually enlightened (like Gandhi) then all the better!


You *should* have a look on the seminars! The SHIFT Network's webinars have taught me many things that I haven't thought beforehand. I remembered Enneagram was the first topic I attended to, and it was both an interesting and reflective discussion at the same time. At the end, there were some kind of Enneagram meditation. It was relaxing; I suddenly felt as if a smooth thing touch my forehead and soothing my stresses! roud:

If you own Riso and Hudson's "The Wisdom of Enneagram" book, you will find a section where they relate Enneagram with Kabbalah. If I'm not mistaken, Kabbalah said if a person reach Sephiroth, they will be spiritually enlighten. Also, if you read the last sections, you will find much more spirituality-related elements on Enneagram, along with some nice quotes from spiritual leaders such as Rumi. 



> I suppose with both embracing a label and sticking to the stereotype because it 'fits' is unhealthy no matter what. I was labelled as 7w6, and yeah, far too over-indulgent if I embrace that as it is...


Yes, and the more I try to make it up into one brief summary of personality, the more I get mixed up by my own data collecting ability. I have been labeled as 2w3, Chaotic Good, Fire Magician, Gryffindor/Slytherin, and Yandere....and an NFP as well. How come those fit out in one person, except for my own self??? I will be more than surprised and happy at the same time if I can find any people who match my personality as mentioned before roud:


----------



## Endologic

The Rider said:


> Even, in practice we can just take that Enneagram seems more evidently working than a inconsistent dichotomy type indicator.
> MBTI work is not actually made to be a practical study or research, it was rather a way to connect different theories that were denuded by other theorists whom those will be too.
> The thing with Enneagram is the thing that it seems much simplier at first, because, actually, it is simplier but as the ammount of work is rather smaller the inconsistences and holes seem to be less and covered. If you try to discuss with the tools of enneagram, you will see that pretty much it is rare for your theories to choke. But, not only, the experts of enneagram, as they suggest the practicity of it, will be seen as rewarded and psychologically healthy people.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


>


Someone's burnt the waffle; or is that a Jaffa cake?....


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> All you've done is shown me it's theory; and not how this theory was determined.


The same way we determine that 1 + 1 doesn't equal horseshit.

It's called if-then logic.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> The same way we determine that 1 + 1 doesn't equal horseshit.
> 
> It's called if-then logic.


This theory is purely faith; and even then it lacks practical use, it is merely a description tool.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> This theory is purely faith; and even then it lacks practical use, it is merely a description tool.


I just showed you how the MBTI is based on purely logical deductions, and now you're trying to tell me it's about faith.

What the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## Retsu

Emologic said:


> I just showed you how the MBTI is based on purely logical deductions, and now you're trying to tell me it's about faith.
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking?


Faith in the logic y'all.


----------



## Azazel

Emologic said:


>


Now you can go there to look for your faith in humanity and, as you're already there, your dignity, you'll need it later.


----------



## Falling Foxes

knightlevante said:


> Aren't INFPs also done that? I remembered one of my MBTI enthusiast friends said that NFPs tend to understand well each other regardless on their E vs I preferences. Besides, I begin to doubt my type as I have seen many beautiful ENFP women outta there.


No, that is very true. I was actually going to edit my comment to xNFPs but I figured it was too late, I said my bit, I'll let it stay as it is. XD
I think it's ingrained in most NFPs to doubt which side they fit in. I do. Instead of the headache I just accept that I relate to both but ENFP makes me feel healthier... like if I look at the world through ENFP glasses it suits me. I don't know if it's preconceptions I have of introverts or if I see it that way because I _am_ more ENFP.



> You *should* have a look on the seminars! [...]
> 
> If you own Riso and Hudson's "The Wisdom of Enneagram" book [...]


Well I have some homework now, don't I! XD



> Yes, and the more I try to make it up into one brief summary of personality, the more I get mixed up by my own data collecting ability. I have been labeled as 2w3, Chaotic Good, Fire Magician, Gryffindor/Slytherin, and Yandere....and an NFP as well. How come those fit out in one person, except for my own self??? I will be more than surprised and happy at the same time if I can find any people who match my personality as mentioned before roud:


Well I don't know my Enneagram for sure but I can fit with all those other types! Haha! Although I always wanted to be Ravenclaw... Not yandere though, that's interesting... 

"NFPs, there are always too many possibilities, how will we ever know ourselves?" Might as well be our motto.


----------



## Endologic

The Rider said:


> Now you can go there to look for your faith in humanity and, as you're already there, your dignity, you'll need it later.


It's not me who resides in that hole. My faith in humanity is a reflection of humanity.


----------



## Azazel

Emologic said:


> It's not me who resides in that hole. My faith in humanity is a reflection of humanity.


Pretty edgy.
But, I understand you as you had to look for that kind of memes. Seems like you've seen something dark, the darkness of the basic unfunny memes that seem to be used for those basic situations.

* *




Joking on you.


----------



## Siri

@Emologic


> The basic theory is, if A is internal, B is external, and vice versa.
> There are 2 cognitive modes. Perception, and Judgement.
> Therefore, if the perception is internal, the judgement is external, and vice versa.
> There are 2 types of judgement: Logical (thinking) and Moral (feeling).
> Same logic applies: If the logic is internal, the morality must be external, and vice versa.
> There are 2 types of perception: Physical (sensing) and Mental (intuition).


Quite logical.



> Now, every psyche has one sensation function, one intuition function, one thinking and one feeling function.


Not necessarily, i.e just a possibility.



> One of the two perceptive functions will be preferred over the other. Same case with judgement.


Preference = bullshit (illogical)



> The fundamental logic applies to both the greater and the lesser functions, but let's first cover the greater functions.
> The greater functions are the two functions you prefer to use.
> The lesser functions are the two functions you don't prefer to use, but are still necessary for your psyche to be able to function.
> If your preferred perception is internal, your preferred judgement is external, and vice versa.
> If you're more introverted, the internal function is better, and if you're extroverted, the external function is better.
> Because of this, one of the two greater functions will be considered the dominant function.


Bullshit because,
Preference = bullshit

So MBTI is basically one of the possible theoretical models based on cognitive functions, doesn't mean it's true and structured enough for practical application. Just because it applies perfectly to you doesn't mean you should dismiss the possibility of its failure.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Falling Foxes said:


> Well I have some homework now, don't I! XD


This is me every single evening when procrastination begins to kick in XD


----------



## Endologic

The Rider said:


> Pretty edgy.
> But, I understand you as you had to look for that kind of memes. Seems like you've seen something dark, the darkness of the basic unfunny memes that seem to be used for those basic situations.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking on you.


I actually made it on Photoshop.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Lmao
> 
> Me as ESTJ: "_No, you are for sure INTP!!_"
> Me as INTP: "_you know what, you could be ESTJ too._"
> 
> MAKE UP YOUR MINDS YOU DAMN PEOPLE.


Intp or Estj, as long as you agree with it, then you're correctly typed as far as I know.



Retsu said:


> Oh cheers. ;( Why not?


Because you lack self-awareness. You switch types too often so unknown is more accurate for you.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Intp or Estj, as long as you agree with it, then you're correctly typed as far as I know.


I can agree to an INTP/ESTJ hybrid; otherwise INTP, but you'll be cutting some parts off me.


----------



## Siri

Esfp (100%)


----------



## Eset

Ooo we have a non undere.


----------



## Doll

Siri - yeah, still istj
Narc - we both know what i'm thinking


----------



## Retsu

ColdNobility said:


> Intp or Estj, as long as you agree with it, then you're correctly typed as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you lack self-awareness. You switch types too often so unknown is more accurate for you.


So how is INFJ going for you?


----------



## Retsu

Doll said:


> Siri - yeah, still istj
> Narc - we both know what i'm thinking


You do seem typed correctly to me


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> Do you really think an ESTJ would spend 90% of his daily life on a forum about abstract psychological and pseudological theories and the other 10% watching Anime?
> 
> (If you're wondering how he eats, shits, sleeps, etc., I think he got himself a huge stockpile of food last year so he never had to go outside again, financed internet access for a year, and he's a narcoleptic who practices multiphasic sleeping in order to stay awake longer which leaves room for the 1% where he goes to the bathroom to piss and take a shit (and he probably doesn't shower as there is no need to since nobody is going to see him with such messy hair.) and get another role of toilet paper to put next to his computer.)
> 
> What kind of ESTJ would possibly be interested in Anime?
> 
> The only kind of ESTJs I could imagine watching Anime are Japanese businessmen who may occasionally watch it to release stress or something.


Sorry but that's just you stereotyping. My best friend the ESTJ watches anime. She's very picky choosy with what she's watching but she does do it. She also reads manga - something I rarely do. ESTJs have Ne in their third slot. They're perfectly capable of sustaining a varied set of Interests. In fact, it's almost a thing with them - a lot of the ESTJs I know have something they like that you could never guess when you meet them. You'd never guess my ESTJ likes anime if you casually interact with her. 

Also I'm really not liking your tone here. Nars might not mind it, but I do. Please be more respectful.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes blue ribbon you're a ENFP (too much reading to catch up on here)


----------



## Shinsei

Yea that INFJ is the real deal.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep yep, you're definitely INTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

^^^ESTJ is in da house!!!!!


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Because_why_not said:


> ^^^ESTJ is in da house!!!!!


*chokes* *cough cough* ahem those are very nice typing skills bwn! *cough* XP


----------



## Because_why_not

mjn_the_enfp said:


> *chokes* *cough cough* ahem those are very nice typing skills bwn! *cough* XP


Why thank you my dearest. So glad that you noticed them and appreciate them too in all their glory.

Must be the ESTJ in you.


----------



## Siri

ENFPwhole.


----------



## Doll

Unknown seems reasonable.


----------



## Siri

ENXPmax.


----------



## Doll

Siri said:


> ENXPmax.


:dry:

the struggle is real.

for that, imma say ISTJ


----------



## Siri

For that, imma say _unknown_.


----------



## Eset

You give out INTP, ISTJ and some Fi vibes.


----------



## Siri

You give out NPmax vibes.


----------



## Doll

You give out animevibes.


----------



## Eset

You got KEYS-M.


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> You got KEYS-M.


Hooray.

Unknown fits for you.


----------



## bremen

Don't see much Ti from you, Enfp.


----------



## Jakuri

ISTJ looks fine to me.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm ESE in socionics. Fits since my Fe is stronger than my Fi anyway. Ne is strong too. I'm not Ti PoLR since I love Ti doms and interacting with them online or IRL is not difficult for me. So Ti DS. Pretty solid reasoning right?


👌

Just remember, you'll have to deal with some haters preaching to you that changing types is like destroying the Universe.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> &#55357;&#56396;
> 
> Just remember, you'll have to deal with some haters preaching to you that changing types is like destroying the Universe.


Aw thanks you're such a sweet heart. <3 <3


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Aw thanks you're such a sweet heart. <3 <3


Btw, I've noticed that you spend just as much time on here as I do; yet people say I'm unable to be an E type because I'm on here a lot, yet you are also too --> so how come no one calls you out.. NUT FAIR *cries*.

This is a 👌 point on why typing someone on E/I by their hobbies is complete shit.


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> This is a &#55357;&#56396; point on why typing someone on E/I by their hobbies is complete shit.


It is.

I/E is most easily determined by if you're energized by interacting with people IRL for extended periods or if it tends to drain you. Second, functional ordering.



narcissistic said:


> Just remember, you'll have to deal with some haters preaching to you that changing types is like destroying the Universe.


I don't think that you "change types," but rather, come to a more accurate understanding of which type fits you best.



Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm ESE in socionics. Fits since my Fe is stronger than my Fi anyway. Ne is strong too. I'm not Ti PoLR since I love Ti doms and interacting with them online or IRL is not difficult for me. So Ti DS. Pretty solid reasoning right?


I haven't really delved into socionics but my brief forays have led me to believe its intertype relations model reeks of Te. It's far too oversimplified to accurately represent even the interactions of particular types, let alone actual individuals.

Guess I could give it a second look.


----------



## bremen

Everybody is a SJ!!!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Btw, I've noticed that you spend just as much time on here as I do; yet people say I'm unable to be an E type because I'm on here a lot, yet you are also too --> so how come no one calls you out.. NUT FAIR *cries*.
> 
> This is a &#55357;&#56396; point on why typing someone on E/I by their hobbies is complete shit.


Eh? Not as much as you, not these days anyway. Haven't you noticed I'm on less now?

Also it helps that I think of the people here as my real friends so interacting with you guys is equally as fulfilling as interacting with friends IRL


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> &#55357;&#56396;
> 
> Just remember, you'll have to deal with some haters preaching to you that changing types is like destroying the Universe.


I accepted your ESTJ (it's gone now tho) and I accept the unknown now since your functions seem developed/interesting enough for you to question your type. 

I was disappointed with being forced to find another Sheldon but I don't really disapprove of your type questioning. 

I'm actually curious to know what your actual type is. It's definitely a T type, I'm leaning towards ESTJ with developed shadow functions and strong Ne atm (seems more fitting than INTP with developed shadow functions and strong Si). Anyhow it has to be one of the two.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> I don't think that you "change types," but rather, come to a more accurate understanding of which type fits you best.


No, If on here I decided to type as INTP and then go change to ESTJ --> I bet you someone (we all know who it is) will come here and tell me that doing so is impossible.
Even if I did say "_I was just misunderstood_" --> they would still claim me being to INTP.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Also it helps that I think of the people here as my real friends so interacting with you guys is equally as fulfilling as interacting with friends IRL


Same.


----------



## Eset

The Lawyer said:


> *I accepted your ESTJ* (it's gone now tho) and I accept the unknown now since your functions seem developed/interesting enough for you to question your type.


Don't make me chuckle.



> I was disappointed with being forced to find another Sheldon but I don't really disapprove of your type questioning.


_Enterprise_ is a fairly good candidate; however he seems more squishy INTP like INFP, and not the solid strong independent woman INTP with dank Si.



> I'm actually curious to know what your actual type is.


ESTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aha I can see you've set your type too. Very good. Very good indeed. Lmao SJs are all here

ESFJ - me
ESTJ - narci
ISTJ - cold
ISFJ - darci


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Eh? Not as much as you, not these days anyway. Haven't you noticed I'm on less now?
> 
> Also it helps that I think of the people here as my real friends so interacting with you guys is equally as fulfilling as interacting with friends IRL




Huh, now ESFJ? I see. I don't think they need to match but okay.


----------



## bremen

Bibbon, you went from Ne dom to Ne tertiary, how do you explain that other than socionics?


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Bibbon, you went from Ne dom to Ne tertiary, how do you explain that other than socionics?


MAGIC:










Perhaps thought they were Ne-dom; but really it was just Ne HA function.
Like looking at it's description --> seems very Ne-dom behaviour.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> MAGIC:


On a different note, is that how your average male Infj looks like?


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> _Enterprise_ is a fairly good candidate; however he seems more squishy INTP like INFP, and not the solid strong independent woman INTP with dank Si.


ESTJ is a good fit for you, I think.

As for me being squishy, most INTPs are actually pretty squishy if they actually monitor themselves. Our feelings are sort of like an intermittent radio broadcast that fluctuates in frequency and amplitude, so tuning in isn't easy and when you do you're not ever quite sure what you're going to get. If you don't tune in for too long the signal will sort of "leak" into your consciousness and you'll just be wondering what's up with yourself if you really start to be aware of it. I'm trying to stay tuned to the transmission as often as possible, it has a whole bunch of useful information being sent through it and it's actually a two-way channel, though the proper conventions for sending messages is a rather confusing process for which there is no manual.

Also I'm not quite sure how Si can be dank. It's sort of a tape deck. It records things and plays them back. Useful, but not quite dank.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> On a different note, is that how your average male Infj looks like?


Or just some weird, fucked up INTP that's been doing too much "_experimenting_" (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> Bibbon, you went from Ne dom to Ne tertiary, how do you explain that other than socionics?


Idk Ti is not my forte @narcissistic will explain it. I think he already has. Also I'm going to sleep...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> Huh, now ESFJ? I see. I don't think they need to match but okay.


Aw you're cute <3 

Just trying it out for a change.  I'm still me.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Like looking at it's description --> seems very Ne-dom behaviour.


Hidden agenda? Maybe; not convinced.


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> Lmao, I guess only Hitler can make me follow my schedule correctly.
> 
> *Plus, I think presence of BWN makes the major difference*.


Explain this



Blue Ribbon said:


> Aha I can see you've set your type too. Very good. Very good indeed. Lmao SJs are all here
> 
> ESFJ - me
> ESTJ - narci
> ISTJ - cold
> ISFJ - darci


No, you wanna be cool like me and change your type (Same behaviour from Shinsei/Ghost-thing)

And narci's just attention seeking.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Hidden agenda? Maybe; not convinced.


Well; I was low-key convinced I was Ne-dom for a while because of basically sharing similarities with the Ne HA, but now I know it's because of the Ne HA instead of Ne-dom --> more reasonable for me to be ESTJ.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> Don't make me chuckle.


ESTJ confirmed. 




narcissistic said:


> _Enterprise_ is a fairly good candidate; however he seems more squishy INTP like INFP, and not the solid strong independent woman INTP with dank Si.


He's not Sheldon material. He seems to be a regular kinky AF moderately social intp that has sexual relations with too many women. 

I'll start considering candidates for Sheldon soon.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No, you wanna be cool like me and change your type (Same behaviour from Shinsei/Ghost-thing)
> And narci's just attention seeking.


Called it.










Call me an INTJ, _daddy_.


----------



## Enterprise

The Lawyer said:


> He's not Sheldon material. He seems to be a regular kinky AF moderately social intp that has sexual relations with too many women.


Not _even._ I'm moderately social online but I'm having to make a serious effort to be more social in the real world... as for the dating scene I've only just recently opened for business. Like, seriously, I've done a lot of self-discovery and have striven for self-improvement pretty hard for the fall. It's kind of my personal goal at the moment.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> I'm able to be passionate at something, until I've finished it.
> I'm conflicting by doing new things for several reasons.
> I'm scared to finish things because I know I have to start anew with something else (which is usually fine), but the more I do --> the more I feel like the less there is to do i.e. using up all my resources.


I think you have to look at it from a different perspective. There's always more to learn, always room for improvement.


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> I think you have to look at it from a different perspective. There's always more to learn, always room for improvement.


Well I have contemplated on being immortal so that I can do everything forever; but such a thing does not exist.
I just feel like my time is too limited to care about improvement; i.e. I'm going to die anyways.

At this point; "_whatever happens, happens_".


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> No, If on here I decided to type as INTP and then go change to ESTJ...


You called?



> ...I bet you someone (we all know who it is) will come here and tell me that doing so is impossible.


At your service.



> Even if I did say "_I was just misunderstood_" --> they would still claim me being to INTP.


That's because that's what they believe your true psyche, behind all facades, to be.

You _wear_ MBTI types like masks. You freely choose and change your masks like one would do with their clothing.

This isn't about them wanting you to wear a specific mask. They want you to be true to yourself and true to the environment. They want you to stop wearing masks; they want to see your real face again. They want the truth.

Given this analogy, it's pretty weird to think that what they believe to be your real face is merely a mask to you.

_Who knows what kind of person you really are?_

I want the truth as well, but unlike them, *I don't think it's safe to say you're even an NTP.*
(I'm going to leave I and E out as you're one of the most obviously psychoactive introverts on the entire website.)

Although, you have left hints.

You tend to apply your thoughts and ideas theoretically, and tend to interpret messages literally.
Your statement of self-assessment regarding Ne and Si seems to be accurate.

Only INTP, INFP, ISTJ and ISFJ are possible.

_If you're going to wear the mask of an STJ, ISTJ seems far more reasonable._

Also, switching from INTP to ESTJ makes absolutely no fucking sense whatsoever (in case you aren't wearing masks as I had theorized), which may be another reason I'm doubting you to be what they claim.

Whatever you are, you sure are abnormal.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Well I have contemplated on being immortal so that I can do everything forever; but such a thing does not exist.
> I just feel like my time is too limited to care about improvement; i.e. I'm going to die anyways.
> 
> At this point; "_whatever happens, happens_".


:shocked:

Depressssssiooooon alerrrt 

Still stuck in a single perspective. What if life is longer than what we realize? Life is long! Don't be scared to try new things. You're only 18 bruh. What was your motivation to keep drawing?


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Explain this
> 
> 
> 
> No, you wanna be cool like me and change your type (Same behaviour from Shinsei/Ghost-thing)
> 
> And narci's just attention seeking.


No shinsei is dead but his ghost still lingers, 
Take note am always typed correctly,


----------



## RaisinKG

ghost are you Shinsei?


----------



## Eset

> At your service.


Dankeschön.



> You tend to apply your thoughts and ideas theoretically, and tend to interpret messages literally.


My thoughts are more practical, but I portray it in a way that's more loose and playful (like riddles).

If someone was to ask me: "_I think you should do this_"
My first thought is: _Will this actually work? Does it seem possible? What use does have to me? How should I go about doing it efficiently_ (i.e. quickest route that uses up little resources). 

I can agree to taking posts and comments as literally; sometimes personally.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Well I have contemplated on being immortal so that I can do everything forever; but such a thing does not exist.
> I just feel like my time is too limited to care about improvement; i.e. I'm going to die anyways.
> 
> At this point; "_whatever happens, happens_".


Oho! We got ourselves a *nihilist*, here.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes, @Emologic you and your Sig exude INTPness.


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> What was your motivation to keep drawing?


I quit drawing as a hobby as I felt like I was getting nowhere i.e. there is no limit.
I only do Art as a degree more as a "_I don't know what else to do._" "_might as well follow it through._"


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Oho! We got ourselves a *nihilist*, here.


_Bravo_, not like I've said that multiply times already.


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> ghost are you Shinsei?


In some supernatural way yes


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> I quit drawing as a hobby as I felt like I was getting nowhere i.e. there is no limit.
> I only do Art as a degree more as a "_I don't know what else to do._" "_might as well follow it through._"


You're too hard on yourself. Do you find that you compare yourself to others a lot?


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> You're too hard on yourself. Do you find that you compare yourself to others a lot?


No, I isolate myself from others. 
I want to be the best; but I don't care about others --> not inspired by others.
I want to be the standard, the role model.

I find others comparing themselves to me a lot; like "_I could never be as good as him_".
Though sometimes this can lead to jealously from others where they see me as evil or something because of such.

Extra note:
And sometimes I have this feeling like; "_why do I have to be the role model, why can't someone else do it instead; I'm tired of having to look competent in front of everyone_"
And therefore I do this --> go against it and become a shittier version of myself, mocking the standards --> but that gets a lot of hate because then I give out a bad example to others as if; "_why is this guy the best? all he does is take the piss_"


----------



## Enterprise

ISTJ is sounding more plausible, but I haven't been around here a long time and I don't know you personally.


----------



## AshOrLey

WAIT NO BAD what happened to the thread, I was trying to help even if it wasn't really helping  Tears spatter all over the walls like a sprinkler


----------



## bremen

Ghost Insane said:


> Dayuuum it's getting hawt in here, man I love drama and chaos


Most people like drama, thats why reality shows or gossip is so popular.


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> And that is why I expected others to be conflicted in me being ESTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cynical, I think the worst of people and therefore I hold back on doing things that could be considered report-able because I know someone out there will report me.
> Though sometimes I loosen up and use petty insults like "_gay_" "_******_" because I trust those people who I insult; however I do not trust you at all.
> 
> Also stop using _attention seeker_ as a buzzword; it's getting petty.


What do you mean when you say you don't trust him?


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> Then be the role model in something new


Well my current role-model mission is this site; however it uses up too much time and it doesn't feel as great like if I was to say be a famous Artist.

I have a problem in doing meaningless activities and in which I get too conformable in and then I get hazy stepping out of it and doing something more "_real_".


----------



## Eset

Ghost Insane said:


> What do you mean when you say you don't trust him?


I don't trust in how he will use my actions.
e.g. if I called him a "_shit head_" --> would he report me?
If I called one of you guys a "_shit head_" --> you wouldn't do anything about it or consider it as playful banter.

Unsure how far I can push BWN / or push my actions before they report me.


----------



## Shinsei

ColdNobility said:


> Most people like drama, thats why reality shows or gossip is so popular.


i don't really watch those shows, I meant real time, you like drama don't you?


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> And that is why I expected others to be conflicted in me being ESTJ.


1) No others are in conflict because you keep coming up with bullshit and wont leave it (I'll get to that in a minute).

2) So you accept that you were wrong before?

3) When you're hear, others are going to give you their opinion. If you don't like that, why are you here? (Again, more on this later)



> I'm cynical, I think the worst of people and therefore I hold back on doing things that could be considered report-able because I know someone out there will report me.


So what if you get reported? Again, you just have nothing.



> Though sometimes I loosen up and use petty insults like "_gay_" "_******_" because I trust those people who I insult; however I do not trust you at all.


Oooh, ouch. Pass the lye. If Narci says he doesn't trust me, I therefore have no reason to be on this world.



> Also stop using _attention seeker_ as a buzzword; it's getting petty.


I'm not using it to "trigger" you - I'm telling it as it is. Why those words are even bothering just shows you how I'm right.

Look above to points 1 and 3 for some examples of this. You just want people to tell you and to validate you.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> I don't trust in how he will use my actions.
> e.g. if I called him a "_shit head_" --> would he report me?
> If I called one of you guys a "_shit head_" --> you wouldn't do anything about it or consider it as playful banter.
> 
> Unsure how far I can push BWN / or push my actions before they report me.


Again, wtf? I've only ever reported Ursi and you even said you did too.

Why do you see me as some whiny little bitch? You either have no idea who the people you interact with are (in terms of the character they display) or this is a cover up.


----------



## bremen

Ghost Insane said:


> i don't really watch those shows, I meant real time, you like drama don't you?


I'm naturally drawn to it like most people.

I renember reading a text back at my old school where it explained how important it was because it told us what was socially acceptable and not. If we're talking about gossip, it forms social bonds which was required to increase your chances of survival. At least, thats what I renember from it.


----------



## Eset

> 1) No others are in conflict because you keep coming up with bullshit and wont leave it (I'll get to that in a minute).


It's like literally just you and emologic; but -
- he's more so doing it to find a deeper truth
- you're just doing it to annoy me and argue with me

You can see this in how you both transmit your opinions about it; you're a lot more hostile.



> 2) So you accept that you were wrong before?


Fuck knows mate.



> 3) When you're hear, others are going to give you their opinion. If you don't like that, why are you here? (Again, more on this later)


I don't mind other's opinions; but you're just too hostile when you give me your opinions, it's like you just use this an excuse to argue or annoy me.



> So what if you get reported? Again, you just have nothing.


Staying on this site is very important to me; I want to keep my integrity on this site --> why I was super triggered when emologic reported me, because then I lost integrity in my appearance.



> Oooh, ouch. Pass the lye. If Narci says he doesn't trust me, I therefore have no reason to be on this world.


Indeed indeed; now go pester elsewhere.



> I'm not using it to "trigger" you - I'm telling it as it is. Why those words are even bothering just shows you how I'm right.


No, it's very clear you are trying to trigger me.
You want to trigger me because then I get an emotional reaction to it and therefore in your eyes it must be true; i.e. you are manipulating my emotions to push your opinions.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> It's like literally just you and emologic; but -
> - he's more so doing it to find a deeper truth
> - *you're just doing it to annoy me and argue with me*


No, I'm telling you that you're attention seeking. I remember even calling an ESTJ way back and gave reasons.

I've also seen others trying to help you, and say they don't agree, so don't say it's just me and Emologic. You think disagreeing with you is "triggering" you, because obviously you're right in _everything_ and so if people don't agree, they must just be out to get you. Clearly.



> You can see this in how you both transmit your opinions about it; you're a lot more hostile.


I'm not even being hostile. Funny that you basically said I would cry like a bitch if you told me what you really thought, and now you're the one crying that I'm "hostile".



> Fuck knows mate.


Translation: "Yeah, I just don't want to admit it."



> I don't mind other's opinions; but you're just too hostile when you give me your opinions, it's like you just use this an excuse to argue or annoy me.


No, you've been "shouting" at Emologic so if your first point was true about him being more helpful and giving more in-depth analysis, then this wouldn't be.

Other than that, this is just the point you made earlier in your post that I've already addressed in mine.



> Staying on this site is very important to me; I want to keep my integrity on this site --> why I was super triggered when emologic reported me, because then I lost integrity in my appearance.


So why were you talking about quitting it earlier?



> Indeed indeed; no go pester elsewhere.


What's it matter, as long as it's not a Mafia game, you'd just follow me. Just like DP's Advice thread. It doesn't matter if you were already on it, but you jumped into something that had nothing to do with you, just because it was me. 



> No, it's very clear you are trying to trigger me.
> You want to trigger me because then I get an emotional reaction to it and therefore in your eyes it must be true; i.e. you are manipulating my emotions to push your opinions.


Ooooooh u mad, bro? Pahahahahaha get real. Everything I do is to get you emotional, eh? How did you feel when I brushed my teeth this morning? Not relevant to you? Well, neither was my post on DP's thread, but you just _had_ to make it about you, didn't you?

This might surprise you, so I hope you're already sat down: but not everything I do is about you. Right now I'm responding to yiu, so yeah, this is about you in some way, but I don't actually care how emotional you are. I'm not actually trolling here (though apparently no one can tell when I am so that's why I say that); I honestly couldn't care less what you're feeling.

Now stop playing the victim card. As you told me, "If you didn't wanna be analysed, why are you here? Why don't you want to be analysed. You don't seem happy, what's wrong with you that us just analysing you triggers you".

I love it when things just fall into my favour (though sometimes that does get a bit too easy).


----------



## Eset

> No, I'm telling you that you're attention seeking.


It is not needed.



> I've also seen others trying to help you, and say they don't agree, so don't say it's just me and Emologic.


Yes but I've noticed people's opinions change around a lot; sometimes they say i'm very ESTJ and sometimes INTP.
INTP vs ESTJ is very debatable for others.



> I'm not even being hostile. Funny that you basically said I would cry like a bitch if you told me what you really thought, and now you're the one crying that I'm "hostile".
> 
> Translation: "Yeah, I just don't want to admit it."


Straight in the bin; much guilt tripping here.



> So why were you talking about quitting it earlier?


There is a difference between retiring and getting fired/banned.



> What's it matter, as long as it's not a Mafia game, you'd just follow me. Just like DP's Advice thread. It doesn't matter if you were already on it, but you jumped into something that had nothing to do with you, just because it was me.


Self-projecting again.

Stop derailing this conversation by bringing unrelated factors to it e.g. discussing about me retiring and bringing up DP's advice thread.

If you want to argue about my type then you can;
but clearly you are just arguing about my personality <--- I know you'll just flip this to: "_but MBTI is your personality._"
But your points are not type related, just arguing about my life choice.

So please do the following:











Because continuing this conversation with you is highly depressing to me.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Why does this happen almost every single time you two talk?


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> It is not needed.


It wouldn't be if you weren't attention seeking 



> Yes but I've noticed people's opinions change around a lot; sometimes they say i'm very ESTJ and sometimes INTP.
> INTP vs ESTJ is very debatable for others.


You can't make up your mind: you either listen to people or you don't. You're just going "me, me, me." which is why you're calling for other people (I mean, without other people, you can't get the attention you seek can you?).



> Straight in the bin; much guilt tripping here.


How on Earth is what you quoted "guilt tripping"? Where has the guilt come from? Fecking know what words are before you use them.



> There is a difference between retiring and getting fired/banned.


So? You were talking about retiring. Why are you planning to get banned? It takes 3 infractions in a month and even then it's a month ban.



> Self-projecting again.


Not knowing what this is again.



> Stop derailing this conversation by bringing unrelated factors to it e.g. discussing about me retiring and bringing up DP's advice thread.


You are deraililng the thread too so you can hardly take a moral high ground here.

Also, the points I brought up were relevant to my case: you had no reason to jump in. It doesn't matter where I go (as long as it's not mafia) because you just jump in and there you proved it.



> If you want to argue about my type then you can;
> but clearly you are just arguing about my personality <--- I know you'll just flip this to: "_but MBTI is your personality._"
> But your points are not type related, just arguing about my life choice.


I told you to stop attention-seeking and said you were trying to be like me. Maybe then, when we can see you, can we look at you and be done with it. You keep bringing this thread back to yourself.

(Also, I don't see you mentioning my type, so again with that trying to take a moral high-ground you don't even have)



> So please do the following:
> 
> Because continuing this conversation with you is highly depressing to me.


Word of the wise: I don't spam the same videos over and over so if you wanna be like me, I'd suggest that's the first thing you work on 

Also, bringing emotion into it again? I have no idea why, but I assume you want a pity party so everyone can comfort you and you get more attention.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Why does this happen almost every single time you two talk?


Hence why I no longer talk to this person much anymore.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Hence why I no longer talk to this person much anymore.


Says the guy who's been talking to me for the past couple of hours....


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I swear @narcissistic @Because_why_not I'll report both of you for derailing this thread. Why do you keep fighting like this? You know what, don't answer. It'll just be annoying to me is all.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> I swear @narcissistic @Because_why_not I'll report both of you for derailing this thread. Why do you keep fighting like this? You know what, don't answer. It'll just be annoying to me is all.


Nah, don't do that - he'll say it was me and cry about it pahahahahahahahahahha

Lawl.

Why you be ESFJ now then?


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> I swear @narcissistic @Because_why_not I'll report both of you for derailing this thread. Why do you keep fighting like this? You know what, don't answer. It'll just be annoying to me is all.


^I can agree with that.

Not sure about Esfj, but you do have a good Fe.

Bwn typed correctly, I already gave my reasons sometime ago.


----------



## Eset

I think ISTJ is the only reasonable option; you haven't done or said anything that would be rather conflicting.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> Seems like a pointless journey; so I'll pass.


yup yup, better to stick to one type IMO, so much more easier


----------



## The Lawyer

Emologic said:


> You tend to apply your thoughts and ideas theoretically, and tend to interpret messages literally.
> Your statement of self-assessment regarding Ne and Si seems to be accurate.
> 
> Only INTP, INFP, ISTJ and ISFJ are possible.
> 
> _If you're going to wear the mask of an STJ, ISTJ seems far more reasonable._
> 
> Also, switching from INTP to ESTJ makes absolutely no fucking sense whatsoever (in case you aren't wearing masks as I had theorized), which may be another reason I'm doubting you to be what they claim.
> 
> Whatever you are, you sure are abnormal.


I see some crazy self-sufficient Ti here.

Sheldon material!!!!

Please apply at my office with a "Candidate #1" post-it note sticked to your forehead.

Sincerely,

Captain Jack


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aww yes only an ESFP can be that charming. Drooolz


----------



## Because_why_not

No, this is an ENFJ. (you're close though)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

May I know why? I think I'm Ti seeking in socionics. Se devaluing - so ESFJ. 


ENTP?


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> May I know why? I think I'm Ti seeking in socionics. Se devaluing - so ESFJ.
> 
> 
> ENTP?


Socionics isn't Mbti. You be ENFJ and I'm you're introverted friend, "Hello!"


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Socionics isn't Mbti. You be ENFJ and I'm you're introverted friend, "Hello!"


You think I'm ENFJ in MBTI?


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> You think I'm ENFJ in MBTI?


Hells yeah - that's what I been sayin', ain' I?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Hells yeah - that's what I been sayin', ain' I?


Sorry I can't tell when you're joking and when you aren't. Have you seen me use Ni or Se? I use plenty of Fe and my onf Ti too. I'd like to know what you think.


----------



## Siri

I haven't seen you as Ti-PoLR either, so ESFJ seems a better fit than ENFP.


----------



## Eset

Well I have seen Si in Bibbon more so than Ni; by how she creates comforting environments for others.
Like whenever she's around you can just feel this calmness in the threads. 

And I'm sure IRL it would be hella more noticeable.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ESTJ!?!? That's quite a leap from INTP! But who am I to say? Enjoy!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep you sound INFP to me


----------



## Eset

Indeed, especially from someone whose only met me like 5 times.

I have nothing against you being INFP; therefore cannot suggest another type if that is the case.


----------



## meaningless

@mjn_the_enfp

Your vibe is very ENFP, so yes you're accurately typed.
@narcissistic 

no comment.


----------



## Eset

I mean; that's a very Se avatar.
So INTJ based on your avatar choice.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> I mean; that's a very Se avatar.
> So INTJ based on your avatar choice.


Claudia Tihan is my wifey- Hot girls, nice bodies, and luxury is something that I desire alot


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Claudia Tihan is my wifey- Hot girls, nice bodies, and luxury is something that I desire alot


Indeed, she does have a nice body; not my taste though.


----------



## Endologic

I may be late, considering the next few pages have paused this debate, but that won't stop me.

Quality of post > Speed of posting



narcissistic said:


> It's like literally just you and emologic; but -
> - he's more so doing it to find a deeper truth
> - you're just doing it to annoy me and argue with me


First, my username shall be written with a capital E and the rest in lower case - "Emologic". I wrote it like that for a reason.

Second, I don't think it's _literally_ just him and me. I think more than just us are sick of your masks game. Him and I are apparently the only ones who care enough to act upon it. The silent supporters always exist. You may never know that they exist because they're so scared of conflict that they will never open their mouth about it as not doing so will preserve the false peace.



> You can see this in how you both transmit your opinions about it; you're a lot more hostile.


There are no opinions here. Not from him, not from me. I wouldn't even necessarily call it hostility as much as conflict, but hostility is sometimes necessary as a means to achieve a greater goal.



> Fuck knows mate.


I'm still not sure whether you don't know know or don't care. Could you perhaps say something about the masks theory?



> I don't mind other's opinions; but you're just too hostile when you give me your opinions, it's like you just use this an excuse to argue or annoy me.


Others'. "Other's" implies that Other is a person. "_Others'_" implies something that belongs or is associated with others.

You may accept others' opinions, but you certainly don't respect them.

You always go on about how everyone wants you to be INTP for their own personal happiness (which is wrong in both quantity and motive).

BecauseWhyNot's use of hostility is a reaction to the egoism and ignorance that manifests in your posts, whether that's intended or not. If you want to debate with others, provoking them is just going to turn it into a fight.



> Staying on this site is very important to me; I want to keep my integrity on this site --> why I was super triggered when Emologic reported me, because then I lost integrity in my appearance.


You didn't lose in what you already had. My primary purpose is truth and enlightenment in context with interacting with external sources of intellect. From the type of person you are, I didn't mind or held anything against you, _until you grew big_.
You grew past your intellectual merit, which manifests in your mindset being on a high horse.

With your seemingly high position on this website, it was more easy for you to negatively influence new members by giving them this inaccurate test and teaching them them the corrupted version of the theory.

That's why I decided to scare you out of that subforum, even if it costed me an infraction.

Someone like you simply doesn't deserve a perfect reputation.

Also, just because I mentioned how you barely touched this forum in the last months because you're afraid of me doesn't mean you should start doing the exact opposite and blast these forums with the stupid test of yours.
We really don't need the Personality Café equivalent of World War 2.



> Indeed indeed; now go pester elsewhere.


You know how I said that egoism and ignorance manifest in your posts?

This is exactly what I mean.



> No, it's very clear you are trying to trigger me.
> You want to trigger me because then I get an emotional reaction to it and therefore in your eyes it must be true; i.e. you are manipulating my emotions to push your opinions.


What kind of pussy would provoke people, just to whine about them hurting one's feelings?


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> I may be late, considering the next few pages, but that won't stop me.
> 
> Quality of post > Speed of posting
> 
> 
> 
> First, my username shall be written with a capital E and the rest in lower case - "Emologic". I wrote it like that for a reason.
> 
> Second, I don't think it's _literally_ just him and me. I think more than just us are sick of your masks game. Him and I are apparently the only ones who care enough to act upon it. The silent supporters always exist. You may never know that they exist because they're so scared of conflict that they will never open their mouth about it as not doing so will* preserve the false peace.*


You make it sound like I'm triggering everyone here by setting a label to ESTJ and not INTP.
Don't make me chuckle.



> I'm still not sure whether you don't know know or don't care. Could you perhaps say something about the masks theory?


I said "_fuck knows_" because I didn't care to respond correctly.

Concerning mask theory:
I am heavily influenced by others and I how I act; say I was watching a TV show and I liked a character or felt some kind of connection between me and this character then I would start to pick up traits and the mentality of this character to where I eventually become this character essentially - mimicking them.
Though this is usually more subconscious behaviour as I need to be able to come out of this mask for me to be able to recognize such --> therefore hard to say what mask I am currently wearing as of now.
Unsure why this occurs --> it just is.



> What kind of pussy would provoke people, just to whine about them hurting one's feelings?


Unsure what you mean by this.
Since I was the one not to provoke anyone; this all happened because of this post made by bwn:



> Urgh! He (Narc) is just attention-seeking! Stop giving it to him! It just encourages it!
> 
> Also, he's just acting like me. He sets his gender to Neutral, acts all "_cray-cray so totes random_" Ne-dom, then changes his type, then gives bs on why the type has changed.
> 
> How does anyone not see it?!?!?!


And just a note; I did read all of it, I just have nothing to say about it i.e. I can agree to your points.


----------



## Endologic

Gotta love how Narcissistic ignored this entire post.

I guess I'll take over.



Because_why_not said:


> It wouldn't be if you weren't attention seeking


This website is most likely Narcissistic's primary source of social interaction. Attention-seeking, in this case, is only natural.
This also went hand-in-hand with his rise. Being an attention-whore = climbing the ladder.

This is how he achieved is "legend" status.



> You can't make up your mind: you either listen to people or you don't. You're just going "me, me, me." which is why you're calling for other people (I mean, without other people, you can't get the attention you seek can you?).


Funny, because "Me, me, me" is about a Hikikomori with depression, PTSD and anxiety who is fighting with his porn addiction that destroyed his life.

Doesn't this sound _oddly familiar_?



> How on Earth is what you quoted "guilt tripping"? Where has the guilt come from? Fecking know what words are before you use them.


 @narcissistic

Do you see this? BecauseWhyNot is _afraid_ to even say "fuck" (FUCK FUCK FUCKEDY FUCK) because he sincerely thinks you would ban him for it.

However, of course you wouldn't do this, as you would be a hypocrite.

*How about this?

If one of us (BecauseWhyNot or me, Emologic) gets reported and infracted, the other will report and infract Narcissistic.*

It's either peace between us all, or mutually assured dectruction. You decide.



> So? You were talking about retiring. Why are you planning to get banned? It takes 3 infractions in a month and even then it's a month ban.


If being banned = execution

Then retiring = suicide



> Not knowing what this is again.


Maybe Narcissistic could elaborate, but since he didn't respond, I guess we will never know.



> You are derailing the thread too so you can hardly take a moral high ground here.


*I'm trying to resolve this conflict to figure out Narcissistic's type. I'm not derailing anything - this is the purpose of this thread. Not sure about you two though.*



> Also, the points I brought up were relevant to my case: you had no reason to jump in. It doesn't matter where I go (as long as it's not mafia) because you just jump in and there you proved it.


I don't know what this means - I don't know or understand Mafia and what it is. If it's something like Werewolf, why not just play Town of Salem?



> I told you to stop attention-seeking and said you were trying to be like me. Maybe then, when we can see you, can we look at you and be done with it. You keep bringing this thread back to yourself.
> 
> (Also, I don't see you mentioning my type, so again with that trying to take a moral high-ground you don't even have)


*How about not derailing the thread?*



> Word of the wise: I don't spam the same videos over and over so if you wanna be like me, I'd suggest that's the first thing you work on
> 
> Also, bringing emotion into it again? I have no idea why, but I assume you want a pity party so everyone can comfort you and you get more attention.


Fighting against the person one wants to imitate is counter-intuitive.
However, if this is true, it means that he's fighting you because you are fighting him, which is a vicious cycle in itself.
But since he's the one copying you, you would have to be the one to break this cycle.

Good luck, BecauseWhyNot.
Wow, this sounds so weird if we interpret this username for what it actually means in context of what I just said, rather than it just being a name...


----------



## meaningless

Lowkey living for this @narcissistic and @Emologic debate/war like bitchhhhhhh I'm getting the popcorn.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Both @Emologic and @narcissistic Please cut it out or else I'll report you both. 

Hm... meaningless could be an INTJ from our interactions, I get that vibe.


----------



## Endologic

meaningless said:


> Lowkey living for this @narcissistic and @Emologic debate/war like bitchhhhhhh I'm getting the popcorn.


What the British don't understand is that if Operation Sea Lion succeeded, the British Empire wouldn't have fallen.

It would have been stronger than ever.


----------



## Endologic

Blue Ribbon said:


> Both @Emologic and @narcissistic Please cut it out or else I'll report you both.
> 
> Hm... meaningless could be an INTJ from our interactions, I get that vibe.


What would you want to report me for?
"Derailing the thread"?

Winning the war = Figuring out Narcissistic's type

That's the whole point of this thread.


----------



## meaningless

Blue Ribbon said:


> Both @Emologic and @narcissistic Please cut it out or else I'll report you both.
> 
> Hm... meaningless could be an INTJ from our interactions, I get that vibe.


What makes you think I'm an INTJ from our interactions? 

And you're ESFJ now? Quite curious to know why. 

NGL I still want this war between @Emologic and @narcissistic to keep going like this shit is INTENSE.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> What the British don't understand is that if Operation Sea Lion succeeded, the British Empire wouldn't have fallen.
> 
> It would have been stronger than ever.


Idk what you mean by that. But there is no purpose to this post. I request you stop.


----------



## Eset

I'm confused right now.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

meaningless said:


> What makes you think I'm an INTJ from our interactions?
> 
> And you're ESFJ now? Quite curious to know why.
> 
> NGL I still want this war between @Emologic and @narcissistic to keep going like this shit is INTENSE.


Ah yes. I used to think that I couldn't be a sensor since my motor skills are terrible and sensors are in touch with themselves. Then I realised that my motor skills are worse than that of most people - like finding it impossible to drive or wear heels. Then I thought this could be a 'me' problem and not a type problem. Also I'm an ESE in socionics and I want congruency in the two systems. 

I see Te in our interactions. I also notice you're more intense than most Si users and that can be due to Se. So NTJ and I'm not sure E or I.


----------



## meaningless

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ah yes. I used to think that I couldn't be a sensor since my motor skills are terrible and sensors are in touch with themselves. Then I realised that my motor skills are worse than that of most people - like finding it impossible to drive or wear heels. Then I thought this could be a 'me' problem and not a type problem. Also I'm an ESE in socionics and I want congruency in the two systems.
> 
> I see Te in our interactions. I also notice you're more intense than most Si users and that can be due to Se. So NTJ and I'm not sure E or I.


Ah, ok. Though, I could see you as a Fe-dom. 

And yeah, I'm quite intense lol, one person typed my as an ENTJ in one of the MBTI threads. I'm quite confident that I'm Ni-dom and not Te-dom however.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ah yes. I used to think that I couldn't be a sensor since my motor skills are terrible and sensors are in touch with themselves. Then I realised that my motor skills are worse than that of most people - like finding it impossible to drive or wear heels. Then I thought this could be a 'me' problem and not a type problem. Also I'm an ESE in socionics and I want congruency in the two systems.
> 
> I see Te in our interactions. I also notice you're more intense than most Si users and that can be due to Se. So NTJ and I'm not sure E or I.


Ohhh hi dual


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> What would you want to report me for?
> "Derailing the thread"?
> 
> Winning the war = Figuring out Narcissistic's type
> 
> That's the whole point of this thread.


No it isn't. I won't stand to you using your inf Fe as an excuse but you have clearly crossed boundaries. You are now poking at nars's character and that is a low move. It's apparent to anyone reading this thread. Narci isn't saying it but I will - this thread exists for typing people and not for you to pshychoanalise a person's character. Do you want me to go through your previous posts and pick out things that are obvious insults? Are you so dense that you haven't noticed that the person you're attacking hasn't stooped to that level yet? When someone asks you to stop you stop.


----------



## Eset

So was Emologic not going to respond to my reply to him or what?
Why did he reinitiate the conversation between me and bwn and act like it was his conversation?


----------



## Eset

Jakuri said:


> Ohhh hi dual


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> Ohhh hi dual


Ah yes, you're an INTP. No one's questioning that. <3 <3 Somehow I feel like ESFJ fits me better.


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic said:


>


??


Blue Ribbon said:


> Ah yes, you're an INTP. No one's questioning that. <3 <3 Somehow I feel like ESFJ fits me better.


I wonder when you will start questioning your type again :3 ok done with teasing you XD too cute....


----------



## Eset

Jakuri said:


> ??


It doesn't matter if you didn't get it; perhaps it was too vague.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Jakuri intp is still best fit for you.
Narcissistic Unknown type for now.


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ah yes. I used to think that I couldn't be a sensor since my motor skills are terrible and sensors are in touch with themselves. Then I realised that my motor skills are worse than that of most people - like finding it impossible to drive or wear heels. Then I thought this could be a 'me' problem and not a type problem.


I would think of myself as an intuitive for pretty much the same reasons. Now I am quite sure that I'm not a Ni and Se user.
Next step: spotting the judgement axes.

Azure: INFJ seems right for you.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> I would think of myself as an intuitive for pretty much the same reasons. Now I am quite sure that I'm not a Ni and Se user.
> Next step: spotting the judgement axes.
> 
> Azure: INFJ seems right for you.


Well if you're Ti/Fe then you'll argue like Emologic does; if you're Fe/Ti then you'll argue like Bibbon does.
I don't have any good examples for Te and Fi.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Dreams said:


> @Jakuri intp is still best fit for you.
> Narcissistic Unknown type for now.


Yeah it's a good feeling when you feel you are settled with your type.  thanks for the feedback for that matter.
Nonetheless, I like this thread so I will keep hanging around haha.


----------



## meaningless

Siri said:


> I would think of myself as an intuitive for pretty much the same reasons. Now I am quite sure that I'm not a Ni and Se user.
> Next step: spotting the judgement axes.
> 
> Azure: INFJ seems right for you.


I haven't seen a lot of posts from Siri.... so ISFJ is best fit just b/c
@Witch of Dreams is such an INFJ it's not even funny lmao


----------



## Jakuri

@meaningless 
Agreed, especially I, N, and J. I remember @Witch of Dreams 's impressive dom Ni in action in the things the above person would never say thread. His responses when I was the above person were seriously spot-on.


----------



## Endologic

*Jakuri seems to be an accurate INTP from what I know.*



Blue Ribbon said:


> No it isn't. I won't stand to you using your inf Fe as an excuse...


...said nobody on this thread ever.



> ...but you have clearly crossed boundaries. You are now poking at nars's character and that is a low move.


Is this satire or something? 




> Narci isn't saying it but I will


Don't bother - he can talk for himself. You don't have to act like his mother. I think two adults can reason this out.



> This thread exists for typing people and not for you to psychoanalyze a person's character.


1. Fixed your spelling.

2. Typing = Psychoanalysis. There is the psyche, and then there is the environment. From these two, manifestations are formed in the individual. The psyche is the MBTI. From the context of the environment and the manifestations I am trying to figure out his personality type.

Just because you can't understand what I'm doing, doesn't mean I'm wrong.



> Do you want me to go through your previous posts and pick out things that are obvious insults?


Go ahead. Derail the thread. Make yourself reportable for something you wanted to report me for. Be a hypocrite. Be my guest.



> Are you so dense that you haven't noticed that the person you're attacking hasn't *stooped* to that level yet?


risen*



> When someone asks you to stop you stop.


Good, then stop.



narcissistic said:


> So was Emologic not going to respond to my reply to him or what?
> Why did he reinitiate the conversation between me and bwn and act like it was his conversation?


1. Why are you speaking to a person, who is present, in third person singular? That's ignorant. Speak to me directly.

2. I didn't reinitiate it. I even explicitly stated that I was late. The reason being that BWN and you got seriously carried away and left no time for anyone to give a qualitiative reply to anything you're saying until others got sick of it and wanted it to end as soon as possible.

Also, I think @Because_why_not can agree that I was first a neutral force until I figured out for myself who is in the right and who is in the wrong, to which I decided to ally myself with BecauseWhyNot.

Speaking of which, it seems he left me hanging because he's afraid of the infraction he was about to receive from Narcissistic, and "Bibbon" saw the opportunity to join forces with Narcissistic and now I'm being double-fronted in a 1vs2 war.

*How about a proposal?*

We stop here, and we open a battlefront thread. There, we can discuss and debate and bring this to an end, without the possibility of derailing anything. Will will also construct a poll - There, outsiders can choose who they want to ally with - Narcissistic (and you, "Bibbon", or BecauseWhyNot and me, or be a Neutral Force but still involved in the conflict.

I will not create this thread until everyone involved responded to this. Also, I will create the thread and poll neutrally, not in our favor, not in your favor.

_What do you think?_


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> @meaningless
> Agreed, especially I, N, and J. I remember @Witch of Dreams 's impressive dom Ni in action in the things the above person would never say thread. His responses when I was the above person were seriously spot-on.


Can see Ti Ne from our interactions. Plus you're super nice and seeing you around makes me happy.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> I don't have any good examples for Te and Fi.


What about BWN? 

I guess my arguing style somewhat close to that of Cold's.


----------



## Eset

> Just because you can't understand what I'm doing, doesn't mean I'm wrong.


Your workings may be correct, but Bibbon is concerned about the ethics of it.



> 1. Why are you speaking to a person, who is present, in third person singular? That's ignorant. Speak to me directly


Speaking to you indirectly or directly makes no difference as you'll respond anyways.
Stop throwing the _ignorant _card around.



> 2. I didn't reinitiate it. I even explicitly stated that I was late. The reason being that BWN and you got seriously carried away and left no time for anyone to give a qualitiative reply to anything you're saying until others got sick of it and wanted it to end as soon as possible.


You are late, you missed it;
replying to late conversations is lame.



> Also, I think @Because_why_not can agree that I was first a neutral force until I figured for myself who is in the right and who is in the wrong, to which I allied myself with BecauseWhyNot.


You're merely double teaming because you realize that I already have people on my side; therefore you need an army to yourself.
You don't actually think BWN is in the right, you are just using him.



> We stop here, and we open a battlefront thread. There, we can discuss and debate and bring this to an end, without the possibility of derailing anything. Will will also construct a poll - There, outsiders can choose who they want to ally with - Narcissistic (and you, "Bibbon", or BecauseWhyNot and me.
> 
> I will not create this thread until everyone involved responded to this. Also, I will create the thread and poll neutrally, not in our favor, not in your favor.
> 
> What do you think?


You can do so; however there are rules:
1. No insults, at all.
2. Keep it type related.
3. No trolling, everything you say must be honest and truthfully; "_I say what I mean and I mean what I say_". 
4. No provoking or baiting the argument to create a rise out of someone.

If you can agree to these rules then I will submit myself to your thread.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> *Jakuri seems to be an accurate INTP from what I know.*
> 
> 
> ...said nobody on this thread ever.
> 
> 
> Is this satire or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother - he can talk for himself. You don't have to act like his mother. I think two adults can reason this out.
> 
> 
> 1. Fixed your spelling.
> 
> 2. Typing = Psychoanalysis. There is the psyche, and then there is the environment. From these two, manifestations are formed in the individual. The psyche is the MBTI. From the context of the environment and the manifestations I am trying to figure out his personality type.
> 
> Just because you can't understand what I'm doing, doesn't mean I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Derail the thread. Make yourself reportable for something you wanted to report me for. Be a hypocrite. Be my guest.
> 
> 
> risen*
> 
> 
> Good, then stop.
> 
> 
> 1. Why are you speaking to a person, who is present, in third person singular? That's ignorant. Speak to me directly.
> 
> 2. I didn't reinitiate it. I even explicitly stated that I was late. The reason being that BWN and you got seriously carried away and left no time for anyone to give a qualitiative reply to anything you're saying until others got sick of it and wanted it to end as soon as possible.
> 
> Also, I think @Because_why_not can agree that I was first a neutral force until I figured out for myself who is in the right and who is in the wrong, to which I decided to ally myself with BecauseWhyNot.
> 
> Speaking of which, it seems he left me hanging because he's afraid of the infraction he was about to receive from Narcissistic, and "Bibbon" saw the opportunity to join forces with Narcissistic and now I'm being double-fronted in a 1vs2 war.
> 
> *How about a proposal?*
> 
> We stop here, and we open a battlefront thread. There, we can discuss and debate and bring this to an end, without the possibility of derailing anything. Will will also construct a poll - There, outsiders can choose who they want to ally with - Narcissistic (and you, "Bibbon", or BecauseWhyNot and me.
> 
> I will not create this thread until everyone involved responded to this. Also, I will create the thread and poll neutrally, not in our favor, not in your favor.
> 
> _What do you think?_


Typical INTP it's not even funny. 

I don't care if you have the facts on your side. I don't give a shit. What makes you think you can make accurate judgements of someone else's character after interacting with them on a forum? Put aside MBTI and typing for now and tell me - are you that dense you don't realise it is wrong to poke at a person's character if that person hasn't asked for it? 

There is a difference between saying, 'you're not this type because of this reason' and saying 'you're an attention seeking postwhore who's wrong about everything.' Are you so blind you do not see it. 

And I don't care how you put it, you cannot justify that WW2 comment you made. I'm a bit of a history geek so I know what it means. 

Also, if you think Bwn is on 'your side' you do not know them at all. Stop turning this into something it isn't. I'm not defending narci because I'm biased in his favor - I ended up being on his side because I'm in opposition to you. You started this whole thing and I'm sure other people agree with me.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

@Emologic 
Creating a thread for something that narcissistic has already agreed with you about is just adding oil to a fire that's just dying down. IMO it's just gonna be pointless noise, and I must say that I'm not quite happy with making an argument that public, such an act will lead to ganging up on a single person, possibly even by people who don't even know much about the argument in the first place. I'm probably just wasting my time by stating my opinion, but here it is. It is more civil to do this through PMs between you and him. If BWN has something to add as well she will say it here, and if needed, continue the discussion through PM as well, either with you or narci. You said that you wish not to start a perc version of WW2. Then don't do things that will provoke just that. 

I will add though that I have chosen to look past all your rude and blunt statements and believe the point that you were trying to make in your first post to be true. Going to add further that the way in which you put this point across, regardless of the fact that it's a true point, is something that I highly dislike. There are more decent, non provocative ways to convey certain things, and I'm sure that you, as an adult, are expected to know about it and not resort to that method of blunt and rude communication, I don't think you need a 16 year old teenager to tell you that.

This is what I have to say. Take it as you will. I don't even care if someone reports me for derailing through this post, I have said what I felt needed to be said, that's that.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> What about BWN?
> 
> I guess my arguing style somewhat close to that of Cold's.


BWN I presume is Ti/Fe, very similar to Emologic.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> BWN I presume is Ti/Fe, very similar to Emologic.


But I thought she was ENFP :/


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> But I thought she was ENFP :/


Yeah, but after watching that HA video; I can see Fe being her HA function.

Skip to 6:25


----------



## Azure Dreamer

If you have any spats with others take them off thread. I don't care what or who started this but it's ending in this thread now. Get along and be civil. 
Also name of the tread is is the person above typed accurately not those who are not present. Unless a person asks to be publicly typed or was a recent poster stay on topic.

Narcissistic unsure
Mjn_the_enfp seems true


----------



## Eset

INFJ, for that Fe right there.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You have good Ti and Te. ESTJ could be right. INTP also


----------



## Eset

ESFJ just seems right for you;
it explains everything nicely.


----------



## Endologic

*Blue Ribbon:
ExFJ seems to be accurate. Your ethics seem to be objective, but take higher priority to what makes sense.

Narcissistic: Obviously still trying to figure it out, but as I said before and will continue to say, INxP or ISxJ.*



Blue Ribbon said:


> Typical INTP it's not even funny.


Acknowledging my type is one step into the right direction of figuring out Narcissistic's type. As I have stated preivously, only INTP, INFP, ISTJ and ISFJ are possible.



> I don't care if you have the facts on your side. I don't give a shit.


Then obviously what you're doing isn't debating. What's even the point then?



> What makes you think you can make accurate judgements of someone else's character after interacting with them on a forum?


What makes you think one could not? Diagnosing people with their MBTI type is a game of gaining information about the person and their psyche and then drawing deductions to come to the logical conclusion on how their psyche is structured.
This entire website revolves around psychology. What do you even expect?



> Put aside MBTI and typing for now and tell me - are you that dense you don't realize it is wrong to poke at a person's character if that person hasn't asked for it?


Do you not see what I'm doing here?

This isn't about destroying Narcissistic.
This is about figuring out who he really is and having him be honest about it.

No more lies, no more masks.

I'm getting shit from you because I'm trying to take down the mask he is hiding behind.



> There is a difference between saying, 'you're not this type because of this reason'...


..which is what I did...



> ...and saying 'you're an attention seeking...


...which is what BecauseWhyNot said, and it isn't exactly wrong...



> ...postwhore...


This is fact. It's impossible not to be one and be able to create so many posts in such a short amount of time.

If he weren't one, he wouldn't have achieved his "legend status". You're also the one who decided to use the word "postwhore" 



> ...who's wrong about everything.


You say that I have the facts on my side, and then you say it's wrong to expose another person for being wrong about some things.

Your statements are a direct contradiction and they make no sense whatsoever.



> Are you so blind you do not see it.


((Return to sender))



> And I don't care how you put it, you cannot justify that WW2 comment you made. I'm a bit of a history geek so I know what it means.


I don't have to justify anything. Think about it:

Adolf Hitler favored the Aryans above all. The British are, like the Scandinavian, the French, and the Dutch, and of course the Americans, Germanic ethnic groups, which is another word for Aryan.

The British Empire were Aryans dominating over India, Africa, Australia, etc. This is fact.
How could Hitler possibly say "no" to that? If he won, he would have enabled the British enforce their imperialism more than ever.

The French and the Belgian as well.

(But I can see why that would offend you - as it states that you were born in India.)



> Also, if you think Bwn is on 'your side' you do not know them at all.


Have you not listened to what I've said previously? Have you not read the previous pages? I said that I'm on Bwn's side, not the other way around, as it was Narcissistic and him who got the conflict running again. I didn't start any of it. I got involved and allied myself with the person in the right.

Portraying me as the aggressor is ignorant scapegoating.



> You started this whole thing


http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/801105-person-above-accurately-typed-821.html

This is where it started.

Look, I'm not trying to extend this any further on this thread.

This conflict obviously isn't over, but I'm getting shot in the front, stabbed in the back, and my message isn't being understood.

I'm done for now. I propose *Armistice*. I think we all need more time to think about it, and time to take our minds off of it.

If there's anything else, please PM me.


-Emologic


----------



## Eset

Inferior Fe is obvious.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

This discussion ends here as it is unproductive. 

I see Ti and Si. Ti>Si so INTP fits.

Ninja'd 

Narci has me sold on ESTJ.


----------



## Siri

Narci: Alpha/Delta, can't be:
ENFP
ESFP
ISFJ

Emo: I do see Ti but not sure of your type.

Blue: I'd say ESFJ, like always.


----------



## Eset

@Emologic



> Look, I'm not trying to extend this any further on this thread.
> 
> This conflict obviously isn't over, but I'm getting shot in the front, stabbed in the back, and my message isn't being understood.
> 
> I'm done for now. I propose Armistice. I think we all need more time to think about it, and time to take our minds off of it.
> 
> If there's anything else, please PM me.
> 
> 
> -Emologic


Go ponder and think about what you want to discuss about --> then go make that thread of yours (as long as you follow those rules, also cut out the teaming; just keep it at "_the truth of narci_" or something like that) --> then I will join your thread and we can discuss as much as you want.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Siri: I dont know why, but I have a slight hard time seeing you as ISFJ. I guess its just cause I've viewed you as a thinker for quite some time now, so I could be wrong since idk you very well.


----------



## Endologic

Blue Ribbon said:


> You have good Ti and Te. ESTJ could be right. INTP also


One cannot simply have both Ti and Te. All you are implying is that Narcissistic has a preference for T. Whether this T is introverted or extroverted seems to be something you're unsure of.

You're also implying that Narcissistic uses Ne and Si.

If we correlate our beliefs, only ISTJ and INTP are possible.

ESTJ is completely out of the question because there's no way in hell that Narcissistic could be an extrovert.


----------



## meaningless

Emologic is an INTP with very underdeveloped Fe ngl


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> ESTJ is completely out of the question because there's no way in hell that Narcissistic could be an extrovert.


Your reasoning for me being *I* and not *E* is very superficial;
If I can only be *I* because I spend a lot of time on here --> would mean anyone else on here whose *E* would have to be also *I*;
an example is Bibbon, bwn and some other *E*s you meet around here.


----------



## Eset

*meaningless:*

Inferior Se has been stated earlier.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> One cannot simply have both Ti and Te. All you are implying is that Narcissistic has a preference for T. Whether this T is introverted or extroverted seems to be something you're unsure of.
> 
> You're also implying that Narcissistic uses Ne and Si.
> 
> If we correlate our beliefs, only ISTJ and INTP are possible.
> 
> ESTJ is completely out of the question because there's no way in hell that Narcissistic could be an extrovert.


I use Socionics for typing. It's not against the rules is it? 

Narci can be an LSE ESTJ in Socionics


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I use Socionics for typing. It's not against the rules is it?
> 
> Narci can be an LSE ESTJ in Socionics


He views Socionics as illogical and stupid; so yeah, he will discard that.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> He views Socionics as illogical and stupid; so yeah, he will discard that.


It contradicts the theory.

All conscious life has 1 T, F, S, and N function.
All conscious life has 1 Pi, Pe, Ji and Je function.

Socionics implies that humans have 2 brains and 2 MBTI types.


----------



## Siri

Emologic said:


> Socionics implies that humans have 2 brains and 2 MBTI types.


Untrue, 
Socionics describes your both conscious and unconscious functions.
MBTI is all about your preferences.



> All conscious life *has* 1 T, F, S, and N function.
> All conscious life *has* 1 Pi, Pe, Ji and Je function.


Use* (since functions are just means to process information)
Again untrue, since MBTI just tells you about your preferences. That doesn't mean you just use four functions.
The remaining four functions are simply unconscious and hard to access. You probably have a difficulty understanding this because you're still young.


----------



## Because_why_not

Emologic said:


> 1. Why are you speaking to a person, who is present, in third person singular? That's ignorant. Speak to me directly.
> 
> 2. I didn't reinitiate it. I even explicitly stated that I was late. The reason being that BWN and you got seriously carried away and left no time for anyone to give a qualitiative reply to anything you're saying until others got sick of it and wanted it to end as soon as possible.
> 
> Also, I think @Because_why_not can agree that I was first a neutral force until I figured out for myself who is in the right and who is in the wrong, to which I decided to ally myself with BecauseWhyNot.
> 
> Speaking of which, it seems he left me hanging because he's afraid of the infraction he was about to receive from Narcissistic, and "Bibbon" saw the opportunity to join forces with Narcissistic and now I'm being double-fronted in a 1vs2 war.


Eh what? lol I just woke up. I haven't even read this thread yet. I wouldn't be scared of an infraction from narci (I doubt that if anyone was going to report me, he'd be the first person to do it anyway but you never know  ) I've had one before and it expired - they're really no biggie. I've done a lot of things worse than what I did in this thread yesterday (and much worse than what I got my little infraction for), so yeah :laughing: 



> *How about a proposal?*
> 
> We stop here, and we open a battlefront thread. There, we can discuss and debate and bring this to an end, without the possibility of derailing anything. Will will also construct a poll - There, outsiders can choose who they want to ally with - Narcissistic (and you, "Bibbon", or BecauseWhyNot and me, or be a Neutral Force but still involved in the conflict.


You know, in Spam World this might not be such a bad idea. There everyone can pretty much to what they want.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Eh what? lol I just woke up. I haven't even read this thread yet. I wouldn't be scared of an infraction from narci (I doubt that if anyone was going to report me, he'd be the first person to do it anyway but you never know  ) I've had one before and it expired - they're really no biggie. I've done a lot of things worse than what I did in this thread yesterday (and much worse than what I got my little infraction for), so yeah :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, in Spam World this might not be such a bad idea. There everyone can pretty much to what they want.


Please don't encou encourage him 

You're an ENTP uh I mean INFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Bibbon..definitely a strong F and extroverted. I can see how ESFJ fits.
BWN it's a possibility I wouldn't rule out.


----------



## Enterprise

Quintessential INFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Judging by avi and sig... yep!


----------



## Eset

Judging by everything;
ticks all the boxes to qualify as an ESFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

ESTP for sure


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes. That is precisely what an ESFP looks like. Fellow ESF prson.


----------



## darcstar3

i havent been here in ages, and suddenly bibbon has changed? =0

i dont even know... im bad at extroverted types... maybe


----------



## Eset

Yes, correctly typed.


----------



## Siri

Yes, incorrectly typed.


----------



## SpaceMan

typed correctly in, yes? no?


----------



## Eset

Nein, correctly incorrectly typed.


----------



## bremen

Maybe correctly typed, not sure.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Can't tell if your serious or not about your type. Unknown for now -narc

Typed correctly at coldnobility


----------



## Siri

Hardcore Undere coz world peace is important.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> Yeah, but the more you learn about such from many different sources --> it just ends up becoming this murky, blurry shit.
> I suppose you and your Ni is better at learning like that i.e. taking in lots of different sources.


Actually, most of the different sources give out the same underlying information about cognitive functions. 

The only thing that makes it murky and blurry is the unnecessary details-> I usually ignore most of the superfluous information and learn the underlying main idea of the different sources. You don't have to be a Ni-dom to do this.


----------



## Eset

"_A type is a type; I am still the me I used to be._"


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Actually, most of the different sources give out the same underlying information about cognitive functions.
> 
> The only thing that makes it murky and blurry is the unnecessary details-> I usually ignore most of the superfluous information and learn the underlying main idea of the different sources. You don't have to be a Ni-dom to do this.


Yeah, I tend to get tied into the small details and forget about the overall message it's trying to portray.


----------



## Endologic

ColdNobility said:


> (In response to your long text)


Which one?


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Which one?


I don't know; it's hard to tell between them when they're all bullshit.


----------



## bremen

Emologic said:


> Which one?


Post 8409 (Page 841)

I thought it was pretty obvious which one I was talking about.


----------



## Eset

This juicy motherfucker:



> In intelligence, yes. In numbers, no.
> 
> We need SJs to do the basic work for society to function properly.
> 
> Note that I said basic, _not easy_. It would not be easy for me to take over an SJ job.
> 
> For example, ESTJs, because they naturally have the desire to control others but also abide the higher power (whether it's the law or their boss), are naturally drawn to jobs where they can enforce the will of the superior. Such jobs include but aren't limited to policemen, wardens, lawyers, teachers, bosses who work under the real bosses (in companies), etc.
> 
> As much as I dislike ESTJs (the ones I have met), I understand their purpose and why society needs them.
> 
> With ESFJs, it seems that their main desire is to socialize, and then to abide the higher power.
> 
> With ISTJs and ISFJs it seems to be the same way only that the main two priorities are flipped, which is why they tend to go for jobs that are both solitary and basic. (Once again, I'm not saying these jobs are easy.)
> 
> I'm not sure if you can relate to the following; I respect SJs as a collective, but as individuals they don't impress me.


----------



## Eset

Ngl; but it's been getting beefy around here lately.
Think we all need to take our chill pills.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

It's been that way for so long lol...


----------



## Eset

Yeah, but usually it's just been shit talking to each other;
now it seems more serious.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I've developed a dislike for Emologic and I usually don't dislike anyone.


----------



## Eset

It's just his super undeveloped Fe and overdeveloped Ti --> makes him look like an arrogant twat; in short.

Some chillaxing music for you lot:


----------



## bremen

@Blue Ribbon Do you still think of yourself as an intuitive type?


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> The thing is... I don't understand.
> 
> I always thought I was an intuitive since I always felt out of touch with my body. But if that is a 'me problem' then it could explain it. My mom's a strong sensor and she says she can't ride a bicycle - she can't balance herself. Maybe if I have something similar to her, it could be a me problem and not a type problem. In which case, am I an intuitive or sensor?


I don't know at this point, but feeling out of touch with your body would likely be something an intuitive experience. I mean do you prefer learning concrete stuff or abstract?


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Wasn't fond on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Though it will be your interpretation, so not like it holds absolute merit.


That argument can be used to devalue what any person has to say, therefore it is invalid.

However, I'm also not stating that what I say is the Word of God, as my thoughts are subject to change.


----------



## Jaune

Blue Ribbon said:


> I always thought I was an intuitive since I always felt out of touch with my body. But if that is a 'me problem' then it could explain it. My mom's a strong sensor and she says she can't ride a bicycle - she can't balance herself. Maybe if I have something similar to her, it could be a me problem and not a type problem. In which case, am I an intuitive or sensor?


I think you can be a sensor and out of touch with your body. 

I have no doubts about me being a sensor, and I am really clumsy. I suck at every sport I try, I bump into a lot of stuff when I walk, I fall down a lot, I can't walk with high heels. I'm not sure what causes this, actually. I don't know if this is the same as being "out of touch with my body," though.

I consider myself to be a sensor because of I use Se and Si a lot. I'm Se because I process a lot of information in the present moment. I'm aware of the physical world. I'm Si because I store a lot of data into my head and refer to it later on. My clumsiness interferes with neither of these.


----------



## Eset

From what this geezer is saying "_Michael Pierce_" in his Youtube videos:

Si is more detached from sensory information and trusts more so on their own interpretation of it, whereas
Se trusts sensory information and is more detached from their own interpretation of it.

S looks directly at the sensory information.
N makes possibilities from the sensory information.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> That argument can be used to devalue what any person has to say, therefore it is invalid.
> 
> However, I'm also not stating that what I say is the Word of God, as my thoughts are subject to change.


Make your points already; I'm bored waiting.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> I don't know at this point, but feeling out of touch with your body would likely be something an intuitive experience. I mean do you prefer learning concrete stuff or abstract?


I'm okay with both. I like math and science but I've been interested in applied math and hence - engineering. I think I'm Fe dom because I can handle small talk pretty well and I sort of merge into groups and people genuinely like having me around. I have certain J traits like being organized and doing things on time but that can be because of how I was raised. I do have an eye for detail but that can be repressed Si too. I live with an Se dom and she doesn't wear me out with her Se - more like she annoys me sometimes because of how entitled she can be. 

On the flip side - I lack spatial awareness but this is not an intuitive trait since several intuitives I know can do things I can't like drive cars, wear heels, play sports. My body is weak and it's easy for me to over exert myself. But this could be because of how week I am and not because I'm an intuitive. 

This is my dilemma. I guess I'll think about it more.


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm okay with both. I like math and science but I've been interested in applied math and hence - engineering. I think I'm Fe dom because I can handle small talk pretty well and I sort of merge into groups and people genuinely like having me around. I have certain J traits like being organized and doing things on time but that can be because of how I was raised. I do have an eye for detail but that can be repressed Si too. I live with an Se dom and she doesn't wear me out with her Se - more like she annoys me sometimes because of how entitled she can be.
> 
> On the flip side - I lack spatial awareness but this is not an intuitive trait since several intuitives I know can do things I can't like drive cars, wear heels, play sports. My body is weak and it's easy for me to over exert myself. But this could be because of how week I am and not because I'm an intuitive.
> 
> This is my dilemma. I guess I'll think about it more.


I'm not sure from this. Could be sensor. See Jaune's response.



narcissistic said:


> From what this geezer is saying "_Michael Pierce_" in his Youtube videos:
> 
> Si is more detached from sensory information and trusts more so on their own interpretation of it, whereas
> Se trusts sensory information and is more detached from their own interpretation of it.


I can agree with that.


----------



## SpaceMan

Emologic said:


> That argument can be used to devalue what any person has to say,* therefore it is invalid*.
> 
> However,* I'm also not stating that what I say is the Word of God*, as my thoughts are subject to change.


I really don't want to intrude, but dude - you really need to work on how you convey your messages. 

It sounds so arrogant and obnoxious, rather than clever and intelligent. It feels lacking and inconsiderate towards anyone other than yourself. Think of this as constructive criticism.

I don't know if you're trying to be like this, or if you are simply trolling. But dude, show some respect.

xxTJ


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> @Siri Good points, they are indeed equally true, but I find that if you only look at the socionic description of Si, your views of the function would be incomplete. Thats why I find that the Mbti definition is better in the general sense.


True, socionics takes into account a lot of behavioural aspects to a point that it appears as BS (take visual typing for example). It'd take quite a bit of imagination to realize what its definitions actually mean.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> True, socionics takes into account a lot of behavioural aspects till a point that it appears as BS (take visual typing for example). It'd take quite a bit of imagination to realize what its definitions actually mean.


How can visual typing be more BS than other typology?
Visual typing from what I've seen to be is a more direct and extroverted way of typing someone i.e. you get to see the function usage in real time rather than just theoretically judging what could be happening behind the hood.

Visual typing: Judging directly of how they use those functions.
Other typing: Judging theoretically of how they use those functions.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> How can visual typing be more BS than another typology?
> Visual typing from what I've seen to be is a more direct and extroverted way of typing someone i.e. you get to see the function usage in real time rather than just theoretically judging what could be happening behind the hood.
> 
> Visual typing: Judging directly of how they use those functions.
> Other typing: Judging theoretically of how they use those functions.


But there's not really a proper connection between the functions and physical features of an individual.

Also, they've even associated height and forehead size of a person with their type XD


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> How can visual typing be more BS than other typology?
> Visual typing from what I've seen to be is a more direct and extroverted way of typing someone i.e. you get to see the function usage in real time rather than just theoretically judging what could be happening behind the hood.
> 
> Visual typing: Judging directly of how they use those functions.
> Other typing: Judging theoretically of how they use those functions.


No I think she means that Socionics has certain physical descriptions associated with types. Like certain types look like that. I ignore those.


----------



## Jakuri

Proper terminology is visual *identification*, not visual typing. It's VI not VT.
I kept getting thrown off because there are visual typing threads in Enneagram forum and socionics forum, and they are nowhere close to VI...

I am also dismissive of V.I.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> But there's not really a proper connection between the functions and physical features of an individual.
> 
> Also, they've even associated height and forehead size of a person with their type XD


I think you misunderstood what was visual typing, see links.

Enneagram visual typing

Socionic visual typing


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> But there's not really a proper connection between the functions and physical features of an individual.
> 
> Also, they've even associated height and forehead size of a person with their type XD


I thought visual typing was about;
- their outlook
- their expressions
- their body language
- their aura
As in their character; rather than their physical features.
Since those were the point TypeTips demonstrated in his videos.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> I thought visual typing was about;
> - their outlook
> - their expressions
> - their body language
> - their aura
> As in their character; rather than their physical features.
> Since those were the point TypeTips demonstrated in his videos.


Lmao, what Leon guy described could actually be true, but there's more to VI than just that.
All you gotta do is check out wikisocion.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> No I think she means that Socionics has certain physical descriptions associated with types. Like certain types look like that. I ignore those.


That's one controversial aspect even within the circle of socionists. I don't agree with the premises anyway, so I just dismiss those as balderdash.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> Lmao, what Leon guy described could actually be true, but there's more to VI than just that.
> All you gotta do is check out wikisocion.


Yeah, cba.


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> I think you misunderstood what was visual typing, see links.
> 
> Enneagram visual typing
> 
> Socionic visual typing


My bad, I meant visual identification (VI) and not visual typing.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> I thought visual typing was about;
> - their outlook
> - their expressions
> - their body language
> - their aura
> As in their character; rather than their physical features.
> Since those were the point TypeTips demonstrated in his videos.


How accurate are those in your opinion?


----------



## Jakuri

Now that the thread links are posted, you should go check out the pretty pictures in that thread, lol. Interesting to see how collages can give such different feels depending on their personality...recently I created some based off of an excerpt of a song...

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/300370-visual-typing-socionics-116.html#post32073314



narcissistic said:


> I thought visual typing was about;
> - their outlook
> - their expressions
> - their body language
> - their aura
> As in their character; rather than their physical features.
> Since those were the point TypeTips demonstrated in his videos.


 @ColdNobility I won't say this should be the end-all-be-all, but does help figuing out what's going on in one's mind subconsciously...so I think this has some value to it. My two cents.


----------



## bremen

@Jakuri Of course

@SpaceMan Think we forgot you, from vibes, Inxp


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> How accurate are those in your opinion?


As accurate as your observational skills are.

If you can observe well then you will have good information to work from;
If you have good knowledge on typing then you will have good information to work from.

Therefore you need to have good observational skills and good knowledge in typology.


----------



## Jakuri

^ sounds about right.


----------



## Enterprise

I've but dipped a toe into socionics. Seems like a more complicated and rather restrictive extension of MBTI (I.e. less room for deviation from expectations of the archetypes). But, do you think my type is right?


----------



## Eset

I think your type is as accurate as your toe is.


----------



## Enterprise

thanks narci you're very helpful


----------



## Eset

No worries, buddy; I'm here to help.


----------



## birdsintrees

*Brief timeout here to ensure this thread warning is seen and read before the thread can continue on its merry way. 

- Stick to the intent of the thread which is not to debate and argue on theory but to indicate whether or not you think the above user is correctly typed. If a member wishes to discuss their type in greater detail please take it to a type me thread in the appropriate section. 

- keep in mind that unsolicited typing is not allowed. Clearly the members in this thread open themselves up for a different suggestion but if they disagree with your assessment, move along and leave it be. It's not your problem if someone is possibly mistyped. Life is too short. 

- Stay clear of personal attacks. If you're resorting to personal attacks it may be a clear sign you need to move along from the thread and take a breather. 

Thank you. *


----------



## birdsintrees

Reopened.


----------



## bremen

...typed incorrectly


----------



## Retsu

ColdNobility said:


> ...typed incorrectly


Like super incorrect*

*It actually seems accurate pls no kill


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey, aren't you that ESTJ I keep seeing around?


----------



## Siri

Yup purrrfectooo.


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> Hey, aren't you that ESTJ I keep seeing around?


I will kill u


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> Yup purrrfectooo.


No, no es correcto. Lo sé.



Retsu said:


> I will kill u


Translation: Yes.

Aren't you all so lucky I'm so good with languages


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

On a type journey I see...so yeah on the right path


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> On a type journey I see...so yeah on the right path


Ooooh so colourful. Love it.


----------



## Because_why_not

mjn_the_enfp said:


> On a type journey I see...so yeah on the right path


Considering I was doing it way before it was "cool"


----------



## Retsu

Because_why_not said:


> Considering I was doing it way before it was "cool"


>jul 2016

Lol you're just a little maggot compared to my fully grown fly of type changing


----------



## Eset

Incorrectly typed; needs to be ESFP.

*Retsu:*

ESFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

Retsu said:


> >jul 2016
> 
> Lol you're just a little maggot compared to my fully grown fly of type changing


Lol, type change all you want honey, you'll still never do it better than the master that is I 

Plus, we all know you're an ESTJ, so there's no convincing change there :wink:


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> Incorrectly typed; needs to be ESFP.
> 
> *Retsu:*
> 
> ESFJ.


Why pls.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Why pls.


SJ master-race.
F type because I said so.
E type because why not.

bon appetit 👌


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Accurately typed.  Yep convinced me.


----------



## Eset

I'm such a convincing person 
Trying to get you an ESFJ buddy as of now.


----------



## Siri

Nope, coz chef Ramsay doesn't approve it.


----------



## Eset

You call yourself an INTP:


----------



## Siri

You wish to be typed as an INTP:


----------



## Eset

ESTJs are clearly more superior:


----------



## Siri

Lmao.


----------



## Eset

lmao, well placed gif.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yess All ESTJs are cool.


----------



## Siri

Lol, says an ESTJ.










Blue: Yes.


----------



## Eset

Is Gordon Ramsey an ESTJ? He seems like he could be one.

*Siri:*


----------



## Siri

He's often typed as one.


----------



## Eset

He for sure has the Te/Fi; though it may just be role-playing.


----------



## Siri

He has a really strong Te and talks too much.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

No matter his type, he's scary....and mean....


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> Is Gordon Ramsey an ESTJ? He seems like he could be one.
> 
> *Siri:*


He isn't he's esfp


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> He isn't he's esfp


Explain:


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> Explain:


Shouty shouty does not an estj make


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Shouty shouty does not an estj make


I can see Te/Fi > Fi/Te.


----------



## Siri

Retsu said:


> Shouty shouty does not an estj make


But Te doms can really come off as arrogant and shouty, especially when they're trying to enforce something onto others. Plus, he clearly values Si more than Se.


----------



## Because_why_not

I know someone who's very shouty and he's an ESFP (though I did think ESTP originally).

Although I don't agree that Ramsay is ESFP, I agree with Retsu that being shouty isn't the guarantee of a Te-dom.


----------



## darcstar3

since when were you... you know what, i dont even care

its not correct -.-


----------



## Doll

Sure.


----------



## Eset

Sure, why not.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I agree.


----------



## Retsu

Blue Ribbon said:


> I agree.


Esfj rly

Interesting


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> Esfj rly
> 
> Interesting


Aw you're interesting XD


----------



## Siri

Infp.


----------



## Endologic

What's with all the ENTJ pictures?

(Gordon Ramsay, for the ones who haven't noticed, despite it being obvious.)


----------



## bremen

No.


----------



## Enterprise

Esfp.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> Infp.


Why?


----------



## bremen

So many ninjas, now nobody will know who I was referring to.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> So many ninjas, now nobody will know who I was referring to.


I assumed Emologic who else?


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> I assumed Emologic who else?


...You


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## Enterprise

Judging from avatar and sig, yeah.


----------



## bremen

Duality is a trap.


----------



## Eset

Judging by the radius of your butt hole; ISTJ.


----------



## Enterprise

ColdNobility said:


> Duality is a trap.





narcissistic said:


> Judging by the radius of your butt hole; ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

I thought you had Ti; I thought they were good at comprehending complex math and algorithms? 
Must be INFP then.


----------



## bremen

Lol


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> I thought you had Ti; I thought they were good at comprehending complex math and algorithms?
> Must be INFP then.


Definitely no Fi user and I hate mathematics. Well, actually, I kind of like mathematics, but I have a deep hatred for how the education system teaches it (all Te and Si).

Not sure about your type yet but seems plausible.


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why?


Vibes.

Enterprise: Not an Fe/Te dom for sure.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> Definitely no Fi user and I hate mathematics. Well, actually, I kind of like mathematics, but I have a *deep hatred for how the education system teaches* it (all Te and Si).
> 
> Not sure about your type yet but seems plausible.


No salt please, just:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> ...You


What is my type then in your opinion?


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> No salt please, just:


git gud

get rote memorization

when you should actually be learning the logic behind what you're doing and explaining the proof because it's fucking math and it all has to make sense


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> What is my type then in your opinion?


I was only half serious when I said that, but I still have my doubts over you being Esfj. I guess its one of those times where time will prove it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> I was only half serious when I said that, but I still have my doubts over you being Esfj. I guess its one of those times where time will prove it.


How can time prove my type? Maybe I'll just go lurk in the ESFJ forum for now


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> How can time prove my type? Maybe I'll just go lurk in the ESFJ forum for now


If you stick long enough with the type without you questioning it, most people will eventually agree with the typing.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> git gud
> 
> get rote memorization
> 
> when you should actually be learning the logic behind what you're doing and explaining the proof because it's fucking math and it all has to make sense


I see math as a tool to achieve something rather than just mindlessly learning it for the sake of it;
what use do I have just by learning it and then not applying that theory to anything --> a waste of time.


----------



## Eset

Anyways;

*Enterprise:*

Clearly values Ji>Je.

*ColdNobility:*

No reason to doubt ISTJ.


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> I see math as a tool to achieve something rather than just mindlessly learning it for the sake of it;
> what use do I have just by learning it and then not applying that theory to anything --> a waste of time.


I can't utilize math properly unless I understand the theory. If it doesn't make sense to me it doesn't fit in with my existing system of mathematical knowledge and so it sort of falls out. I won't know when to apply it and I won't know how to do it if I don't understand how it functions in relation to my existing body of mathematical knowledge. It's an outlier to a system in which everything is interconnected and it's all supplemental and supportive of each other, and so it doesn't get used because it isn't understood.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> I can't utilize math properly unless I understand the theory. If it doesn't make sense to me it doesn't fit in with my existing system of mathematical knowledge and so it sort of falls out. I won't know when to apply it and I won't know how to do it if I don't understand how it functions in relation to my existing body of mathematical knowledge. It's an outlier to a system in which everything is interconnected and it's all supplemental and supportive of each other, and so it doesn't get used because it isn't understood.


I just simply learn by creating a solution to that problem and then when I see another problem similar to that I just apply the previous solution to such.
Basically just making blueprints of the solutions; I don't necessarily need to understand why the problem is so, all I need to know is how to solve it and get a correct result.
Like I noticed during maths previously in school there would be people like; "_what? I don't understand how that works_" even if the teacher demonstrated the solution to the problem as if the problem itself was impacting the individual, whereas I was just more so concerned about figuring out the solution rather than trying to understand the problem itself.


----------



## Siri

Enterprise said:


> I can't utilize math properly unless I understand the theory. If it doesn't make sense to me it doesn't fit in with my existing system of mathematical knowledge and so it sort of falls out. I won't know when to apply it and I won't know how to do it if I don't understand how it functions in relation to my existing body of mathematical knowledge. It's an outlier to a system in which everything is interconnected and it's all supplemental and supportive of each other, and so it doesn't get used because it isn't understood.


I know that feel. Back in college I'd often end up deriving every formula, while most of the other students would directly apply a formula to problems without even understanding how it came into existence in the first place.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> I know that feel. Back in college I'd often end up deriving every formula, while most of the other students would directly apply a formula to problems without even understanding how it came into existence in the first place.


Yeah, I was one of those mindless drones just producing results; don't mind me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> Hmm, cool cool. But which do you prefer?
> 
> Do you focus on understanding the concept of what is being taught, e.g. interpreting and visualizing the movements/kinematics of a given golf-ball, before focusing on the details of the equation?
> 
> Or is it the other way around, where you focus on understanding the procedure of kinematics/movements etc, in terms of what and how you can manipulate the equation, before connecting it to the golf ball?
> 
> 
> I tend to mix these procedures myself, as I have a tendency to (cry) cram a lot before exams. But I always prefer the former, over the latter  It always sticks longer.
> 
> In other words, do you like imagining stuff and things? I know I do.
> 
> 
> I'm leaving room for doubt:
> Exxx


Concepts are great but I generally prefer steps. I make a list of things to do for a problem. 

An example - we had an exam on Electronic Circuits and I got a problem wrong. It was a stupid mistake. We were asked to plot the output for an input signal. My steps were:
1) identify the circuit
2) identify the feedback loop
3) calculate the saturation voltage
4) calculate the time period
5) plot 

But our professor was tricky and I messed it up. The circuit was deceptively similator to another one and I got step one wrong. So now I modified step 1) 

Step 1) check the polarity of the circuit and then identify it. 

Learning concepts is fun but I need the procedure since I don't trust my brain to work fast enough. I sometimed do extra reading but to be honest, it's all practice for me. The more I study the better I get. I know I have Ne. I can read a problem and I can immediately know which formula to use and what angle to tackle the problem from. But unfamiliar problems always irritate me. Like in the example - I know how to do the problem but it was different and I got it wrong. 

Soo is this Te? 

ExFx for sure. I'm a strong feeler.


----------



## Enterprise

Sounds like Si/Ne/Ti to me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Not Ne Te? @Jakuri says I come off as a strong Ne user. More than ESFJs...


----------



## Eset

Perhaps you are fixated too much on your Ne?
But I can agree with it being Si/Ne in terms of how you described yourself in that scenario.

I cannot say Te>Ti (vice versa).


----------



## Siri

Type: GOOD
Coz good people are often hard to type.


----------



## bremen

@Siri Did you upgrade your avatar's quality or its just me?


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> @Siri Did you upgrade your avatar's quality or its just me?


Ohh I did


----------



## Endologic

Blue Ribbon said:


> Math is easy and interesting. What does that make me?


An ENFJ


----------



## Endologic

Siri said:


> Type: GOOD
> Coz good people are often hard to type.


I thought it meant *G*ay *O*taku *O*verly *D*epressed ...


----------



## Siri

Narco does seem depressed with that avatar and profile pic.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Narco does seem depressed with that avatar and profile pic.


The profile pic doesn't look anything close to depressed imo


----------



## Eset

nvm.


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> The profile pic doesn't look anything close to depressed imo


But the girl looks very anxious.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> But the girl looks very anxious.


I believe she is blushing, at least knowing the character, she isn't the anxious type.


----------



## Eset

I think it's more so of a glumness mixed with shyness.
I am unsure which panel this image was extracted from.


----------



## Endologic

Who is it? What Manga?


----------



## Eset

Chitoge from Nisekoi.


----------



## Candy Apple

Yuppp


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Chitoge from Nisekoi.


That makes 2 characters you ruined for me.



Thanks...


----------



## SpaceMan

Blue Ribbon said:


> Concepts are great but I generally prefer steps. I make a list of things to do for a problem.
> 
> An example - we had an exam on Electronic Circuits and I got a problem wrong. It was a stupid mistake. We were asked to plot the output for an input signal. My steps were:
> 1) identify the circuit
> 2) identify the feedback loop
> 3) calculate the saturation voltage
> 4) calculate the time period
> 5) plot
> 
> But our professor was tricky and I messed it up. The circuit was deceptively similator to another one and I got step one wrong. So now I modified step 1)
> 
> Step 1) check the polarity of the circuit and then identify it.
> 
> Learning concepts is fun but I need the procedure since I don't trust my brain to work fast enough. I sometimed do extra reading but to be honest, it's all practice for me. The more I study the better I get. I know I have Ne. I can read a problem and I can immediately know which formula to use and what angle to tackle the problem from. But unfamiliar problems always irritate me. Like in the example - I know how to do the problem but it was different and I got it wrong.
> 
> Soo is this Te?
> 
> ExFx for sure. I'm a strong feeler.


Nice! But yeah I get that. Electronics can get a bit tricky, especially if you're dealing with looped systems. I understand that procedures and cheat sheets are a necessity, especially since the brain can only remember so and so much, thus preferring procedures. Everyone does this and everyone is prepared (even strong intuitives). So it doesn't necessarily mean Si.

But like you said, slight variations in problems == more problems.

The interesting question is how you identified the deception, and readjusted step 1)

Visual? Result based/based on experience? Didn't feel right? The results didn't match up to typical solutions for similar problems? You tell me  I want to know you.

The “how and why” in how you solve problems is crucial, as it tells me a lot about how you judge problems (especially if you're saying you're a strong F ). I know too little of how you approach problems as well.  

*Edit: I'm aware that you're saying that you have Ne, and that you're quick at looking up formulas and equations, but I want it in depth,  please. Also - unfamiliar problems are always hated.

How would you describe your intuition, regardless of strength?

I still want to leave room for doubt,

ExFx


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> That makes 2 characters you ruined for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...


Have you yet to watch Nisekoi?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> Nice! But yeah I get that. Electronics can get a bit tricky, especially if you're dealing with looped systems. I understand that procedures and cheat sheets are a necessity, especially since the brain can only remember so and so much, thus preferring procedures. Everyone does this and everyone is prepared (even strong intuitives). So it doesn't necessarily mean Si.
> 
> But like you said, slight variations in problems == more problems.
> 
> The interesting question is how you identified the deception, and readjusted step 1)
> 
> Visual? Result based/based on experience? Didn't feel right? The results didn't match up to typical solutions for similar problems? You tell me  I want to know you.
> 
> The “how and why” in how you solve problems is crucial, as it tells me a lot about how you judge problems (especially if you're saying you're a strong F ). I know too little of how you approach problems as well.
> 
> How would you describe your intuition, regardless of strength?
> 
> I still want to leave room for doubt,
> 
> ExFx


I modified step one after the professor returned our answer sheets. I didn't get what mistake I made so I asked her about it and she explained it to me. 

My intuotion? It's all those possibilities man Ne.


----------



## SpaceMan

Blue Ribbon said:


> I modified step one after the professor returned our answer sheets. I didn't get what mistake I made so I asked her about it and she explained it to me.
> 
> My intuotion? It's all those possibilities man Ne.


Yup, got that, I edited my post as well. Nvm

So far I'm convinced it's Si.

ESFJ


----------



## Eset

> Reason: christ, my editing


Christ, indeed.


----------



## SpaceMan

yes, typed correctly


----------



## Eset

Correctly typed, as always.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Have you yet to watch Nisekoi?


No, but I certainly watched Code Geass.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> No, but I certainly watched Code Geass.


Nisekoi is a rom-com; I am not sure if you're interested in such genre.
Unless you're a softy deep down :3


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> Correctly typed, as always.


Uhhh, sweet baby jesus, I like your typing - "unknown" synonyms: ambivert, unicorn and wizard (see also: harry potter).


----------



## bremen

How can you be correctly typed if you are unknown?

Type: Trap


----------



## SpaceMan

Yeah true, maybe due time I may eventually figure out my judgment axes and how my functions are stacked, which is why I'm lingering here 

I hope I'm not a bother , my humor is horribly conveyed when written. But I like ideas on what I might be and where I can look more closely

ISTJ


----------



## YaRil

Assuming that the 'ISTJ' in your post is your personality, I'm split.
Maybe you are - Maybe you aren't.


----------



## Eset

YaRil said:


> Assuming that the 'ISTJ' in your post is your personality, I'm split.
> Maybe you are - Maybe you aren't.


No, "_ISTJ_" was directed towards --> _ColdNobility_.

I have never seen you before therefore no evidence to suggest a type.


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> No, "_ISTJ_" was directed towards --> _ColdNobility_.
> 
> I have never seen you before therefore no evidence to suggest a type.


Was this directed to me? Fair enough.


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Was this directed to me? Fair enough.


Well, I suppose it goes for both you and _YaRil_; however you have shown some of your character so I would have a better idea of what your type could be than YaRil's.


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> Well, I suppose it goes for both you and _YaRil_; however you have shown some of your character so I would have a better idea of what your type could be than YaRil's.


Sweet, cool 

Btw, why do I feel like you might be something else, other than ESTJ?


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Sweet, cool
> 
> Btw, why do I feel like you might be something else, other than ESTJ?


What other possibilities are you pondering about then?


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> What other possibilities are you pondering about then?


Dunno, just a hunch from what I've seen so far. Nothing clever to remark. I'm probably fishing here, but have you ever thought that you might have a different type?


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Dunno, just a hunch from what I've seen so far. Nothing clever to remark. I'm probably fishing here, but have you ever thought that you might have a different type?


I have pondered; but I could pretty much justify any type.
Therefore conflicted on doing the whole typing thing again --> as it would result in circles --> lack interest in such.


----------



## Candy Apple

unknown is unknown D;


----------



## Roman Empire

Could be ISTJ, but not sure yet.


----------



## Retsu

too fashionable to be enfp


----------



## Roman Empire

Retsu said:


> too fashionable to be enfp


It's ENTP 

Well being on perC you could be a type 7 for sure. Then I would guess some kind of P type in MBTI. Either using Se/Ne. ENTP, INTP, ESTP, ISTP. ESTPs are unlikely in here.


----------



## Retsu

apa said:


> It's ENTP
> 
> Well being on perC you could be a type 7 for sure. Then I would guess some kind of P type in MBTI. Either using Se/Ne. ENTP, INTP, ESTP, ISTP. ESTPs are unlikely in here.


I do apologise, I can't read.

TP? Interesting


----------



## Eset

Deffo an SP.


----------



## Roman Empire

Could be SJ, because you seem goal oriented. But still very weird place to be for an ESTJ. Also you seem too theoretical horny/geeky to be an ESTJ.


----------



## bremen

Coburn and Wicked Queen are Estjs on Perc with 5000+ posts.


----------



## Eset

> Also you seem too theoretical *horny*/geeky to be an ESTJ.


lmao.
I don't understand where this "_theoretical_" aspect of me has come from?
Perhaps just impressions they get from looking at a profile like mine?

SF for sure, my typing skills are bang tidy


----------



## Roman Empire

You spit out all kind of shiz about MBTI/enneagram/instincts which is 100% theory all the time.


----------



## Eset

Because that is the platform of this site...
If I went on an anime forum site then I would be discussing about anime, this applies to everything.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Because that is the platform of this site...
> If I went on an anime forum site then I would be discussing about anime, this applies to everything.


Jokes on you, you still do it here.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> Because that is the platform of this site...
> If I went on an anime forum site then I would be discussing about anime, this applies to everything.


Why even be interested in typology in the first place being an ESTJ. You're not really, but just uses this site as a platform to advertise for your art? Which is being an ESTJ making a strategical move to gain some leverage in a longsighted goal of breaking through?

I have also seen you debate with other people, where it seem quite intuitive.


----------



## bremen

@apa Theres plenty of Te doms that use this site, I just named a few earlier. By your logic, all of them are mistyped?


----------



## Roman Empire

ColdNobility said:


> @*apa* Theres plenty of Te doms that use this site, I just named a few earlier. By your logic, all of them are mistyped?


Probably always exist exceptions. Just really have a difficult time seeing what sensors in general find interesting in typology when it is so heavy theory based.


----------



## Eset

apa said:


> Why even be interested in typology in the first place being an ESTJ.


At first I thought it would have some practical use i.e. figure out my type and use that system to figure out how to deal with problems in life --> however realized not to be the case.
I don't really find typology interesting, was merely using it as a tool.



> You're not really, but just uses this site as a platform to advertise for your art?


I advertise myself as much as possible;
I also use this site as a means to socialize.



> Which is being an ESTJ making a strategical move to gain some leverage in a longsighted goal of breaking through?


According to what I've read about them;
ESTJs don't have long sighted goals, they tend just go with the flow or routine and deal with things as they come.



> I have also seen you debate with other people, where it seem quite intuitive.


According to MBTI people use both intuition and sensing;
and since this MBTI theory in it self is quite intuitive then obviously I will use my intuition a lot more.


----------



## Eset

apa said:


> Probably always exist exceptions. Just really have a difficult time seeing what sensors in general find interesting in typology when it is so heavy theory based.


That's a bit narrow minded.


----------



## bremen

apa said:


> Probably always exist exceptions. Just really have a difficult time seeing what sensors in general find interesting in typology when it is so heavy theory based.


Take a look at the 16 types website, and please tell me its heavy theory. Even children can easily get into Mbti by doing the simple test and reading descriptions. Theres a large amount of sensors in the Mbti community as a whole, just take a look at reddit or youtube for example.

Also, Freud is commonly known as Istj.


----------



## RaisinKG

Judging by your latest typing thread, yes. @narcissistic


----------



## Roman Empire

ColdNobility said:


> Take a look at the 16 types website, and please tell me its heavy theory. Even children can easily get into Mbti by doing the simple test and reading descriptions. Theres a large amount of sensors in the Mbti community as a whole, just take a look at reddit or youtube for example.
> 
> Also, Freud is commonly known as Istj.


I agree most people on perC/reddit doesn't even seem to know much about MBTI, or crave to understand it fully in all it's technical facets. It's on a more superficial level. Don't really know much about Freud.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> That's a bit narrow minded.


Yes, I often just write some shit to see how people react to it. That is the most entertaining way to learn for me.


----------



## Eset

apa said:


> Yes, I often just write some shit to see how people react to it. That is the most entertaining way to learn for me.


Oh, so you're an honest troll; I see, I see.
I refrain from writing shit; "_I mean what I say, I say what I mean._"


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> Oh, so you're an honest troll; I see, I see.
> I refrain from writing shit; "_I mean what I say, I say what I mean._"


Ne is just a jukebox that throws shit out, so I just write it. If I have to be sincere and genuine I am veeeeeeery slow. Because I am not even sure what I really mean or what's most precise to say.


----------



## Eset

apa said:


> Ne is just a jukebox that throws shit out, so I just write it. If I have to be sincere and genuine I am veeeeeeery slow. Because I am not even sure what I really mean or what's most precise to say.


I am sincere and genuine; just that my opinions on things fluctuate all the time and therefore will appear as hypocritical to others.
It's much easier for me to be honest than it is to be dishonest.


----------



## Roman Empire

Well, I would not call what I am doing trolling. Because then my intention would be to fuck with people. I would rather call it devils advocating, or just thinking something 10% through, and throwing it out there, and then let the others think for me, and give me perspectives. Rather than sitting down for 5 minutes and do all the work myself. Then I can throw some Ne out, and if people say something weird my Ti nitpicks it or tries to make sense of it.


----------



## Eset

I just like to think I'm creative and witty; others would call this lame.
But I still try, you know.... :'c


----------



## Retsu

Hm... Yeah you're ESTJ


----------



## Siri

Everyone is an _unknown_ indeed.
IXTP for honesty.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Narci: Correct
Apa: no doubt 
Retsu: Idk you're a tough one. 
Siri: APIE


----------



## Roman Empire

Yes she has finally seen the light. ESFJ and type 9.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You agree then? I've been told I have very strong Ne. The other type I'm considering is ENFP.


----------



## Roman Empire

Haven't seen anyone have as much Fe as you, maybe Wind.


----------



## Retsu

Blue Ribbon said:


> You agree then? I've been told I have very strong Ne. The other type I'm considering is ENFP.


You do present quite Fe


----------



## Retsu

apa said:


> Haven't seen anyone have as much Fe as you, maybe Wind.


What do you think about me?


----------



## Roman Empire

Well, I don't really know you that well. Did I not make a decent post earlier explaining my thoughts?


----------



## Retsu

apa said:


> Well, I don't really know you that well. Did I not make a decent post earlier explaining my thoughts?


Mobile makes it hard to reference back to these things ;(


----------



## SpaceMan

Hmm, going by vibe

I'm guessing something along the lines of: xxTP


----------



## Roman Empire

ISTJ because of the coat waring, coffee drinking, sitting with one leg over the other avatar.


----------



## SpaceMan

Clever  did you know that Apa means monkey in Icelandic and Faroese?

ENTP


----------



## Because_why_not

Clearly an ESFJ.

Why do you even bother having "Unknown"? It's so obvious.


----------



## Roman Empire

estp or ADHD


----------



## Roman Empire

I think the same I said some posts back, have you forgotten it?


----------



## SpaceMan

apa said:


> I think the same I said some posts back, have you forgotten it?


I probably have, I'm less inclined to recheck previous posts unless I'm tagged.
What was it?


----------



## Roman Empire

If you are really curious, then you go back. Decide punk


----------



## SpaceMan

apa said:


> ISTJ because of the coat waring, coffee drinking, sitting with one leg over the other avatar.


Was it this one? I thought you were clever  
Or are you just simply, what was it.... a monkey?

Either way, I'm not quick at judging things, nor am I very organized for that matter, and I like to leave questions open ended. Hopefully I'm an Intuitive. I would ruin the title of ISTJ, as it doesn't seem to fit.

Either way, basing type based ones own impression of an avatar is... not always so accurate?

ESTP


----------



## Roman Empire

Well what more can I base it off, should I sent the FBI after you?


----------



## SpaceMan

apa said:


> Well what more can I base it off, should I sent the FBI after you?


That would be in vain, as I'm not situated in the US.
But sure, give it a go  Let's see what happens


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I get Fe vibes from you - but not the dom Fe kind... Also not much Ni/Se. Possibly ISFJ, ENTP or INTP. I have a gut feeling you're not an extrovert so ISFJ or INTP. These are simply my impressions.


----------



## Enterprise

Most likely accurate. Definitely a Fe-user, 99% sure it's dominant. ExFJ for sure.

I don't know how to spot Ni unless I'm speaking to a Ni-dominant or if an (ENFJ) Ni-aux randomly snipes some personal knowledge/feelings/opinions out of my head, and I haven't talked with you enough to know if you have Ni.

Se is hard to identify on a forum, because, well, it's Se.

I can easily see you having Si/Ne with well-developed Ne. I just don't know any ESxJs my age IRL to be able to reference against.


----------



## Eset

I reckon.


----------



## Retsu

Yes


----------



## Eset

SJ because SJ is the only way to live;
do you want to live?


----------



## Siri

Pfft.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> SJ because SJ is the only way to live;
> do you want to live?


I like how you keep saying SJs are awesome. Makes me feel good about being an ESFJ 

Siri: APIE


----------



## SpaceMan

@Blue Ribbon
I am now convinced that you have Si.

Assuming that you're an extrovert, and the fact that there always seems to be a certain level of structure in your messages - I think you're most likely to be:

ESFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> @Blue Ribbon
> I am now convinced that you have Si.
> 
> Assuming that you're an extrovert, and the fact that there always seems to be a certain level of structure in your messages - I think you're most likely to be:
> 
> ESFJ


Oh wow I convinced 4 people. Yay for me.


----------



## Eset

The use of "_convinced_" makes it seem like you are fake.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

How can you? I thought we had a thing going on <\3


----------



## Eset

Sorry, it was just my Si.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aw okay.


----------



## Siri

Narci: Te/Ti auxiliary. 
Bibbon: Yes.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> So...much...irony.... it....hurts!!! Urgh!!


Good to know pal;
but I am being a prick to you because you initiated such by being a prick first.


----------



## Retsu

Lol this thread


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Good to know pal;
> but I am being a prick to you because you initiated such by being a prick first.


Two wrongs don't make a right.

See such wisdom. I said I'm basically Jesus.


----------



## Endologic

Because_why_not said:


> So...much...irony.... it....hurts!!! Urgh!!












Yeah...


...looks painful.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> See such wisdom. I said I'm basically Jesus.


"_An eye for an eye_" is my motto; though you may not believe in such.
Regardless, there is no point in being kind to you as you are just a troll therefore the only way to silence you is by being coarse or out doing you by trolling back.


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> That's nice to know pal; but I don't like people who make claims purely on gut feelings.
> I see it as superficial and a bit lame; however you may like such, in which --> that's good for you.


Your use of the word _"purely"_ is the issue here. Keep in mind mjn is a Ne-dom as well, so when she presents her ideas that doesn't mean she takes them as objective fact--they're usually half-processed connections spotted by Ne and deliberated for initial worth by Fi.

To Te/Si this could seem incredibly irrational and interpreted as being a final judgement on which to take action, but it isn't, necessarily, and is more credible than you might initially think.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> Your use of the word _"purely"_ is the issue here. Keep in mind mjn is a Ne-dom as well, so when she presents her ideas that doesn't mean she takes them as objective fact--they're usually half-processed connections spotted by Ne and deliberated for initial worth by Fi.
> 
> To Te/Si this could seem incredibly irrational and interpreted as being a final judgement on which to take action, but it isn't, necessarily, and is more credible than you might initially think.


Ok, you make a fine point.


----------



## Enterprise

Because_why_not said:


> (Ps you your sentence here is one of the most incomprehensible I've seen and I taught English abroad :/)





> Who belongs to me as my "Donald."


It's just a sentence fragment with a period on it. With a question mark it becomes a completely valid sentence.


----------



## bremen

mjn_the_enfp said:


> ?????


Clever way to say you are mistyped, but I see you missed it.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> "_An eye for an eye_" is my motto; though you may not believe in such.
> Regardless, there is no point in being kind to you as you are just a troll therefore the only way to silence you is by being coarse or out doing you by trolling back.












*Oh, please tell me more...*


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> *Oh, please tell me more...*


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> "_An eye for an eye_" is my motto; though you may not believe in such.
> 
> Regardless, there is no point in being kind to you as you are just a troll therefore the only way to silence you is by being coarse or out doing you by trolling back.












...it won't ever end if you take that mentality to it. 

_*something about this image being suboptimal and MLK being a really unbalanced INFJ*_


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> ...it won't ever end if you take that mentality to it.
> 
> _*something about this image being suboptimal and MLK being a really unbalanced INFJ*_


That mentality never works for a troll; it only just feeds them.


----------



## Enterprise

Except "the right thing" in that case is just not to feed them. Don't give them the reaction they crave and they get bored and move on. Displaying some sort of reaction is what they want you to do.

Trying to troll them back is just going to feed them.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ye, the only tried and true defense against a troll is to simply ignore them.


----------



## Retsu

Wake me up when this thread gets back to normal


----------



## Enterprise

Retsu said:


> Wake me up when this thread gets back to normal


Can I wake you up _inside_? Or would you prefer I do it when September ends?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fluorine always typed correctly (Dom all) 
Retsu ISXJ likely 
Enterprise INTP based off what I've seen

Let's try to keep thread on track people.


----------



## Enterprise

Still INFJ as an INFJ can be.


----------



## Eset

INTP to the core.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> You're obviously not one of them.


I.. I.. I used to be!!....
... now I'm just some lame kid who has got a type...


----------



## Eset

ExtremelyBored said:


> Weren't you an INTP at one stage?


Were you not an INTJ?
Well, you should be.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

INTJ? O_I Guess I'll take another test


----------



## Doll

I can get on board with estj... maybe.

Edit: Whoops. @ExtremelyBored - Sure.


----------



## Roman Empire

INTP and ESTJ are pretty close though. I understand his confusion.


----------



## Retsu

You ninja'd me but I think you are INFP

Edit: apa is not infp


----------



## Doll

Retsu said:


> You ninja'd me but I think you are INFP
> 
> Edit: apa is not infp


Me?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Istj? For restu


----------



## Eset

Retsu is not INTJ, glad we cleared that one up.


----------



## Retsu

Doll said:


> Me?


Nah, extremely bored. You're NFJ from your signature and avatar. 


ExtremelyBored said:


> Istj? For restu


Am I really so boring ;( 


narcissistic said:


> Retsu is not INTJ, glad we cleared that one up.


Rest assured I never seriously considered it


----------



## Siri

Retsu seems like an ISTJ.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I.. I.. I used to be!!....
> ... now I'm just some lame kid who has got a type...


Yeah, a wrong one.

You filthy _mistype_ scum!


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> Retsu seems like an ISTJ.


But pls.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Retsu said:


> Nah, extremely bored. You're NFJ from your signature and avatar.
> 
> Am I really so boring ;(
> 
> 
> Rest assured I never seriously considered it


I never said you were boring 
You seem pretty cool/funny to me.
Yeah I just got this from a different cognition website 
Fi Ni Fe Si Te/Ti Ne Se

Well I definitely know I'm not ESTP like my brother.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Yeah, a wrong one.
> 
> You filthy _mistype_ scum!


I am just as mistyped as you are.


----------



## Retsu

ExtremelyBored said:


> I never said you were boring
> You seem pretty cool/funny to me.
> Yeah I just got this from a different cognition website
> Fi Ni Fe Si Te/Ti Ne Se


Heehee
Uh... Yeah close enough


----------



## Siri

Who are you!! :shocked:

Retsu: Just by vibes though, I could be wong.


----------



## Roman Empire

Si-dom


----------



## Eset

extremelybored said:


> fi ni fe si te/ti ne se


infj?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Retsu said:


> Heehee
> Uh... Yeah close enough


You probably are an SP.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I am just as mistyped as you are.


Nope.


----------



## Roman Empire

INTP is a good guess.


----------



## Retsu

ExtremelyBored said:


> You probably are an SP.


You said istj ten minutes ago o;


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Retsu said:


> You said istj ten minutes ago o;


I know but you seem more... How do I put it, happy go lucky than an ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Nope.


No point trying to prove anything to you anyways;
since you only trust your own logic.


----------



## Retsu

ExtremelyBored said:


> I know but you seem more... How do I put it, happy go lucky than an ISTJ.


I lack the regimental mentality  I prefer making jokes rather than being serious. It's exhausting.


----------



## Siri

apa said:


> Si-dom


How?


----------



## Roman Empire

Tertiary Fi into Anime, into lifeless expression.


----------



## Siri

ENTP seems right.


----------



## Eset

*apa:*

Entp.

*Siri:*

You are quiet about yourself --> lack evidence to say anything against INTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You're all correctly typed. Now go home.


----------



## Roman Empire

You are still correctly typed, please come again.


----------



## Eset

> Now go home.


But I am :c


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I was epecting that response.


----------



## Retsu

Blue Ribbon said:


> You're all correctly typed. Now go home.


Unknown is not a type ;(


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> No point trying to prove anything to you anyways;
> since you only trust your own logic.


You cannot argue with facts.


----------



## Siri

Tbh I'm an unknown too ;(


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> You cannot argue with facts.


"_Facts_", ok boyyo; demonstrate these _facts_.


----------



## Retsu

Omg stop trying to make the thread crap with these pointless arguments they are so boring
I CAN USE THESAURUS
I CAN USE IT BETTER
shut upppp


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> You are quiet about yourself


How am I quiet about myself? ;(


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> If you have to ask then you'll never be one, sorry


Too savage yo.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Nope; I'm not joking.


:O
I organize my stuff maybe once in a year, but then everything gets back to chaos the very next day. I don't even clean my room until there's a visible layer of dust.


----------



## Siri

Retsu said:


> If you have to ask then you'll never be one, sorry


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I guess that's about right, albeit Ryogi (if that's her) strikes me more as ISTP.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> :O
> I organize my stuff maybe once in a year, but then everything gets back to chaos the very next day. I don't even clean my room until there's a visible layer of dust.


I clean when I'm bored or when I can see it piling up. 
I like to keep on top of things; but I get a little bit lazy every now and then.

Though cleaning up is not hard for me since I am fairly minimalistic (i.e. don't have much to clean anyways).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> :O
> I organize my stuff maybe once in a year, but then everything gets back to chaos the very next day. I don't even clean my room until there's a visible layer of dust.


I fold my underwear. Does anyone else do that?


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> I fold my underwear. Does anyone else do that?


No; that's too far.


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> I fold my underwear. Does anyone else do that?


Yes, everyone else in my family.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> Yes, everyone else in my family.


Wow I like your family already.


----------



## Retsu

estj for enforcing sock folding


----------



## Enterprise

Blue Ribbon said:


> I fold my underwear. Does anyone else do that?


*2 0 0 % J e*


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> estj for enforcing sock folding


You don't fold your socks?
The socks got to have a buddy; you can't leave them alone!


----------



## Eset

Isn't this just orgasmic?


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> Isn't this just orgasmic?


This is giving me nightmares.


----------



## Retsu

I refuse to conform


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> This is giving me nightmares.


My ex would of loved watching such video.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> I refuse to conform


SP, NP, NJ it is then.


----------



## Doll




----------



## Eset

Doll said:


>


How could you?


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> How could you?


I'm a rebel.


----------



## Endologic

Blue Ribbon said:


> Don't like, don't respond. That's what I do anyway


...meaning you choose to be ignorant...


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> ...meaning you choose to be ignorant...


"_Ignorance is bliss_" as people would say.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Isn't this just orgasmic?


That's all? I'd have also sterilized them and place each pair in a vacuum tight bag before neatly arranging in the box.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> That's all? I'd have also sterilized them and place each pair in a vacuum tight bag before neatly arranging in the box.


See; now you're getting the hang of it.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I just organize everything by either alphabetically or by chronologically.
> Alphabetically first, then chronologically secondly if I see fit in such i.e. chronologically makes more sense.


*Azure Blue Chartreuse Cyan Green Magenta Orange Pink Red Teal Violet Yellow*

^
Rainbow according to Narcissistic


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> *Azure Blue Chartreuse Cyan Green Magenta Orange Pink Red Teal Violet Yellow*
> 
> ^
> Rainbow according to Narcissistic


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> "_Ignorance is bliss_" as people would say.


Ignorance is a sin.

It goes against everything I stand for. In this regard, only enlightenment is virtuous.


----------



## Doll

Ya'll.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Ignorance is a sin.
> 
> It goes against everything I stand for. In this regard, only enlightenment is virtuous.


Why should I care for what you stand for?
Don't impose your own beliefs onto others.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> Ya'll.


Holy shit; that sock hella dirty.


----------



## Enterprise

Emologic said:


> Ignorance is a sin.
> 
> It goes against everything I stand for. In this regard, only enlightenment is virtuous.


Then maybe try being an agreeable and friendly person while enlightening people.

If you're a dick to people while trying to help them then people will just see you as an asshole and not be receptive to you. It's not what you're _saying_ that turns people off, but how you _say_ it, most of the time.

lrn2fe


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> *I just organize everything* by either *alphabetically* or by chronologically.
> Alphabetically first, then chronologically secondly if I see fit in such i.e. chronologically makes more sense.





Emologic said:


> *Azure Blue Chartreuse Cyan Green Magenta Orange Pink Red Teal Violet Yellow*
> 
> ^
> Rainbow according to Narcissistic


 @narcissistic

The same way you can't tell whether people are trolling or serious, I can't tell whether you're lying or stupid.
This is not an insult, this is a legitimate criticism.


----------



## Enterprise

watchin the horribly underdeveloped Fe be like


----------



## Endologic

Enterprise said:


> Then maybe try being an agreeable and friendly person while enlightening people.
> 
> If you're a dick to people while trying to help them then people will just see you as an asshole and not be receptive to you. It's not what you're _saying_ that turns people off, but how you _say_ it, most of the time.
> 
> lrn2fe


Well shit, now it's too late...

Thanks anyway.

Either way, I'd much rather be seen as evil than stupid.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> @narcissistic
> 
> The same way you can't tell whether people are trolling or serious, I can't tell whether you're lying or stupid.
> This is not an insult, this is a legitimate criticism.


I don't see anything wrong with that sentence.
Unless you are taking the word "_everything_" as being literal i.e. I organize everything alphabetically even down to things that are unable to do so.

In that case, you are the absurd one here.
Also; stupid as well for not realizing I was exaggerating the word "_everything_".

So, take your bags and leave.


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that sentence.
> Unless you are taking the word "_everything_" as being literal i.e. I organize everything alphabetically even down to things that are unable to do so.
> 
> In that case, you are the absurd one here.


He was joking


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> He was joking


Why joke about such though?


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that sentence.
> Unless you are taking the word "_everything_" as being literal i.e. I organize everything alphabetically even down to things that are unable to do so.
> 
> In that case, you are the absurd one here.


Wow, this is how it works, huh?

Literal-man is criticizing me for being literal...

You can feel free to interpret anything of your choice literally, but when I try to play your game, you switch it around just so that I lose...

You only interpret things when it's convenient to you, huh?

Also, it is possible to sort the colors alphabetically. I just did it, for fucks' sake.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Wow, this is how it works, huh?
> 
> Literal-man is criticizing me for being literal...


It was unnecessary to do so.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Why joke about such though?


Because it's funny to demonstrate the stupidity of the implications people make.

_-Emologic 2016, 9000th post on the 900th page._


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Nooooooo, I want to become an ISTJ!!!
> How do I become an ISTJ?? ;o


I already said you could easily pass as Si dom, what makes you think you can't be Istj.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

@Retsu You sound like my ESFJ friend irl XD


----------



## Roman Empire

He & she are correctly typed, go home everyone, nothing to see.


----------



## Siri

In short: Emologic truly cares about Narci.

You're welcome.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Emologic said:


> No.
> 
> They way you describe it portrays me as a righteous sociopath.
> 
> More accurate is: I would sacrifice my reputation for the sake of truth and clarity. I guess that would make me a martyr of enlightenment.


I would say it's an unnecessary sacrifice, since your method is not accepted by the majority, hence its a sacrifice with no benefit, long term or short.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> In short: Emologic truly cares about Narci.
> 
> You're welcome.


Awww, Senpai cares about me!


----------



## Doll

enfp enfp enfp enfp

edit: hijacked

estj sure.


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> I already said you could easily pass as Si dom, what makes you think you can't be Istj.


Because I am shit with details, they're frustrating.
Btw, what makes you think I could be an Si dom?


----------



## Retsu

Siri said:


> In short: Emologic truly cares about Narci.
> 
> You're welcome.


I love this interpretation <3


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Because I am shit with details, they're frustrating.


Lol nvm then


----------



## SpaceMan

Lol, Emo thinks he's benevolent. He also thinks that somehow withstanding negative responses from everyone makes him stronger.

While I agree with the "suffering builds character" motto, the question that remains is always "what kind of character".
In this case the character's mental capability results in stupidity.

Carry on.


----------



## Siri

ColdNobility said:


> Lol nvm then


Why do you think I could be an Si dom?

My Si I feel is kind of unpredictable, I feel like I can't use it in the time of need.


----------



## Eset

The results are in:

* *





*1):* similarminds

Te-Si-Fi-Ne-Ti-Ni-Se-Fe

*Te* (Extroverted Thinking) (85%) 
*Si* (Introverted Sensing) (85%) 
*Fi* (Introverted Feeling) (55%) 
*Ne* (Extroverted Intuition) (45%) 
*Ti* (Introverted Thinking) (35%) 
*Ni* (Introverted Intuition) (35%) 
*Se* (Extroverted Sensing) (25%) 
*Fe* (Extroverted Feeling) (20%) 

*2):* keys2cog

Te-Si-Fi-Ti-Ni-Ne-Se-Fe

*Te* (extraverted Thinking) (54)
*Si* (introverted Sensing) (46.9)
*Fi* (introverted Feeling) (29.2)
*Ti* (introverted Thinking) (27.2)
*Ni* (introverted Intuiting) (26.5)
*Ne* (extraverted Intuiting) (25.3)
*Se* (extraverted Sensing) (20.1)
*Fe* (extraverted Feeling) (11.4)




Is this ISTJ or ESTJ.

Place your votes now!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> No.
> 
> They way you describe it portrays me as a righteous sociopath.
> 
> More accurate is: I would sacrifice my reputation for the sake of truth and clarity. I guess that would make me a martyr of enlightenment.


Martyr? Hahaha do you know who are the real martyrs? The people who sacrifice things for others. What are you sacrificing? Your already bad reputation? For what? What cause? Your own benefit. Don't throw around words like that. I don't think you know how lame you sound. 

There is a thing called 'tact' honey. You need a certain amount of it to be seen as worth listening to. Most people have it, you don't.


----------



## Doll

@Blue Ribbon - I heart you.

& you're correctly typed.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Why do you think I could be an Si dom?
> 
> My Si I feel is kind of unpredictable, I feel like I can't use it in the time of need.


You always identify as introvert, and looking at how other dom functions come off online, I thought Si was the most likely. You have that grounded vibe, and your avatar is very Isfj.


----------



## SpaceMan

Siri said:


> Why do you think I could be an Si dom?
> 
> My Si I feel is kind of unpredictable, I feel like I can't use it in the time of need.


Can you consistently organize and fold your socks?

If not, I will consistently presume that you're an INTP


My turn! Which of the following is more suited to myself? Fe or Fi?


----------



## Retsu

SpaceMan said:


> Can you consistently organize and fold your socks?
> 
> If not, I will consistently presume that you're an INTP
> 
> 
> My turn! Which of the following is more suited to myself? Fe or Fi?


Fi for self centredness omg :') 

Joking. 100 posts ain't much to go off of.


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> My turn! Which of the following is more suited to myself? Fe or Fi?


You have that Fe aura to you, however this is just an aura.
You will have to show me points and evidence on how you relate to each function.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> Can you consistently organize and fold your socks?
> 
> If not, I will consistently presume that you're an INTP
> 
> 
> My turn! Which of the following is more suited to myself? Fe or Fi?


Not much Fi. Fe for you. Fe vibes. I think you're INTP.


----------



## SpaceMan

Retsu said:


> Fi for self centredness omg :')
> 
> Joking. 100 posts ain't much to go off of.


yeah, true - I'm trying, but I'm still studying, you know


----------



## Retsu

SpaceMan said:


> yeah, true - I'm trying, but I'm still studying, you know


Oh don't worry, you'll be even more confused the more you learn


----------



## Doll

I'm tired of being unknown.


----------



## Retsu

Doll said:


> I'm tired of being unknown.


Same lol let's give each other a type
You're enfj now


----------



## Siri

SpaceMan said:


> Can you consistently organize and fold your socks?


Only if once in every 3-4 months is consistent enough.

Retsu: Could be any of the 16 types. This is pretty rare, generally I am able to narrow down to at least 8 types.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> I'm tired of being unknown.


Pick a type, any type.
You only have 1/16 chance of being wrong; better odds than 1/52 being wrong (card related).


----------



## Doll

Retsu said:


> Same lol let's give each other a type
> You're enfj now


 I'll take it. 

Put on an ESTP hat.


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> Pick a type, any type.
> You only have 1/16 chance of being wrong; better odds than 1/52 being wrong (card related).


 Odds aren't in my favor, but being wrong can be exciting.


----------



## Roman Empire

You changed to unknown MBTI I see.


----------



## Retsu

Doll said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> Put on an ESTP hat.


Don't think it fits my head, it's too big D:


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> Odds aren't in my favor, but being wrong can be exciting.


You might even just get attention from it; it's win-win.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> You changed to unknown MBTI I see.


Leaning toward ENFP. Don't get cocky!



narcissistic said:


> You might even just get attention from it; it's win-win.


 My outer attention whore is interested.


----------



## bremen

@narcissistic Clearly Estj from this, but your results changed, did you come to some sort of realization?


----------



## Roman Empire

ColdNobility said:


> @*narcissistic* Clearly Estj from this, but your results changed, did you come to some sort of realization?


No he just changed MBTI type without any realization. Haha! (Club master in sarcasm since 1992)


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> @narcissistic Clearly Estj from this, but your results changed, did you come to some sort of realization?


Well; I came to the realization that I was scoring high on Ti by mistaking Fi as Ti, and also mistaking Te as Ti.
Therefore basically just re-adjusting my answers on those types of questions.


----------



## Eset

apa said:


> No he just changed MBTI type without any realization. Haha! (Club master in sarcasm since 1992)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I'm not sure of ESFJ though...


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> My outer attention whore is interested.


I've received much attention since turning INTP --> ESTJ.
It's a top notch tactic.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Well; I came to the realization that I was scoring high on Ti by mistaking Fi as Ti, and also mistaking Te as Ti.
> Therefore basically just re-adjusting my answers on those types of questions.


What was your idea about Ti before and how was it wrong?

Nice ESTJ RP-ing m8.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Well; I came to the realization that I was scoring high on Ti by mistaking Fi as Ti, and also mistaking Te as Ti.
> Therefore basically just re-adjusting my answers on those types of questions.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you basically manipulated the results.


----------



## Retsu

ColdNobility said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you basically manipulated the results.


How can mirrors be real if our eyes aren't real


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> How can mirrors be real if our eyes aren't real


Deep.


----------



## Retsu

Thx jaden smith is my eye doll


----------



## bremen

Retsu said:


> Thx jaden smith is my eye doll


Oh yeah, this meme...right. I forgot this guy existed.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

ColdNobility said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you basically manipulated the results.


I was thinking the same tbh.... :/


----------



## Endologic

Siri said:


> In short: Emologic truly cares about Narci.
> 
> You're welcome.


If I didn't care, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> What was your idea about Ti before and how was it wrong?


This is more of a realization of myself than say the terminology of the functions.
I mixed up Fi and Ti in terms of how I subjectively judge something.
I mixed up Ti and Te in terms of how I interact with logic (T things).


----------



## Retsu

ColdNobility said:


> Oh yeah, this meme...right. I forgot this guy existed.


I consider it one of my old favourites, really. After all your base.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you basically manipulated the results.


I just answered it genuinely, but I knew what the questions meant in terms of function wise; however I didn't know what outcomes it would have.

I would rather have someone else do the test for me; but I don't know anyone that would know me well.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Emologic said:


> If I didn't care, I wouldn't bother.


It's kinda funny how you're acts of care towards someone has the opposite effect as your intentions...


----------



## Siri

Emologic said:


> If I didn't care, I wouldn't bother.


Well, some people fail to understand the motivation behind certain actions, so they need to be _told_.


----------



## Endologic

...

Anyway, here's a random video of @ColdNobility talking about @narcissistic 

...


----------



## bremen

@Emologic I already said it, but this youtuber is cringe fest.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> I mixed up Fi and Ti in terms of how I subjectively judge something.


So, did you basically realize that your subjective judgments are illogical? If so, could you give an example of such judgement?



> I mixed up Ti and Te in terms of how I interact with logic (T things).


This one is a bit understandable. But then, an example would be great.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway, here's a random video of @ColdNobility talking about @narcissistic
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You guys are making this thrad toxic. You're all mistyped. Go home now.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Blue Ribbon said:


> You guys are making this thrad toxic. You're all mistyped. Go home now.


Me too? D:


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> So, did you basically realize that your subjective judgments are illogical? If so, could you give an example of such judgement?


Well often when my judgments are subjective, they're like "_what you are doing is wrong_" and the underlying meaning is because it's something I believe in (not because what you are doing wrong by Te) and I refrain myself from spouting out my own subjective opinion on such (but I do it every now and then if I'm triggered hard), also I am very judgmental under my outer appearance i.e. always judging people; now this could be either Ti or Fi, and at first I just assumed this was Ti. However looking deep into it I have a lot of moral vs immoral problems in my life rather than logically consistency problems i.e. I don't really care if I am inconsistent within myself and that's probably why I am very hypocritical because I have fluctuating opinions and I'm not too shy to express such. 



> This one is a bit understandable. But then, an example would be great.


I am a lot more inviting towards extroverted logic, and I prefer using extroverted logic when trying to demonstrate stuff; also I am very distrustful of my own logic and I'm not fairly well at utilizing it in such a way i.e. I require standards and methods to work through systems than using my own in-built standards and logic, and so without this extroverted logic --> I am at a loss, and probably then just rely on Fi.

I'll use this video to demonstrate what I mean:


----------



## Endologic

ColdNobility said:


> @Emologic I already said it, but this youtuber is cringe fest.


Damn, you have a low self-esteem


----------



## Endologic

Blue Ribbon said:


> You guys are making this thrad toxic. You're all mistyped. Go home now.


Except for me.

Your bibbonic claim has no affect on me.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Doll said:


> Oui.


_Maybe..._ but leaning xFP.


----------



## Enterprise

SpaceMan said:


> Enterprise! you must be INTP,
> 
> carry on.


All signs I've observed point to us sharing that designation.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Because you didn't really leave any room for questions.
> You were just simply stating your impressions from the video and to that --> I don't have anything to say about it.


It was more of a "what do you think" type of thing, since I'm an INTP explaining Ti and Te to you from the Ti perspective.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> Well, I think Socionics is more complicated, it gets really messy if one function is just slightly stronger than the other, and it's easier to find MBTI type first. I'd rather use Socionics only to justify my MBTI.


I just did a test, and decided on the subtype from there on so I didn't have to go through all that theory.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> It was more of a "what do you think" type of thing, since I'm an INTP explaining Ti and Te to you from the Ti perspective.


Yeah, and to me it's like "_ok, good to know_".

But, give me some time... (like 1 min probs).


----------



## SpaceMan

Enterprise said:


> All signs I've observed point to us sharing that designation.


Thanks, I'm gaining confidence with that type. But I honestly don't know why I remain hesitant. Probably because I've seen far more clever INTP's than I myself am. If I am an INTP, that is 

I guess I like to dabble with thoughts.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> 1. René Descartes' "Cogito Ergo Sum" described how we know for sure that the own thinking process is real, and the environment may as well be fake. Te-s call this environment "the real world", as if the internet is "the matrix", a "fantasy world".
> 
> When referring to the environmental world in a physical context, I call it "the physical world" and the internet "the mental world". I would never consider the internet to be some kind of fantasy world. It's fact that the internet exists. We have satellites and routers that enable this collective realm of connection to exist. It's obviously real.


I would consider the "_real world_" as anything I can directly affect; therefore I would consider the internet as the real world, however I myself may interact with such as if it was a fantasy i.e. being something that is not the same as the _real world_ like a RPG, though I try to keep the internet me and the real me somewhat similar as the same way I would try to keep the real me similar to the RPG me.
If I were to categorize it; then I would keep the internet separate from the "_real world_" i.e. IRL.



> 2. The example with people jumping off of this specific place and always breaking their neck when landing actually seemed pretty backwards to me.
> 
> Te-people usually say that since everybody that has previously jumped from there broke their neck that everyone who jumps from there automatically breaks their neck.
> 
> Ti-people usually say that everybody who has previously jumped off of the bridge may have broke their neck but that doesn't mean everybody will, and it only means that it's likely.


To me; those two sentences seem to be similar.
The Ti is just questioning the facts as if a "_but, there's two sides to a coin_" i.e. it may or may not be true.
The Te is just stating what has happened and reported such as if every other time will be true i.e. assuming it to be true.



> 4. I can't exactly explain my entire theory to you because I don't trust the internet in general, but Te is focused on how well it can be applied to the environment, whereas Ti focuses on how much sense it makes.
> 
> People with Te invent methods.
> 
> People with Ti discover theories.


I can agree to your first point being; "_Te is focused on how well it can be applied to the environment, whereas Ti focuses on how much sense it makes._"

I would see it as;

Te being the how.
Ti being the why.


----------



## Eset

@Emologic

Another point to point 1.

I would treat people differently from the internet to the real world;
If I was friends with someone on the internet for let's say 2 years, and I got the chance to meet them in the real world I would consider that same person as a stranger in the real world.

I consider the real world as more genuine than on the internet i.e. I am more likely to trust someone in the real world than to the internet and therefore would consider everyone who I'm friends with on the internet as strangers in the real world.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> Thanks, I'm gaining confidence with that type. But I honestly don't know why I remain hesitant. Probably because I've seen far more clever INTP's than I myself am. If I am an INTP, that is
> 
> I guess I like to dabble with thoughts.


You're as cute as all the INTPs here. I have a special radar for INTPs and it says your one.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> @Siri Since Mbti isn't working out for you, you could do like Bibbon and find your socionic type, and then match it with the corresponding type.


I found it easier in Socionics to tell I'm not an ENFp IEE since I'm not Ti PoLR. So it was only a matter of finding the Ti suggestive type. 

I still don't know my MBTI type. I'm either an ESFJ or an ENFP. Leaning more to the former actually.


----------



## Jaune

I think ESFJ is accurate.


----------



## Eset

ESFP is too accurate my boy.


----------



## RaisinKG

ESTJ is very accurate


----------



## Eset

Two ESFPs in the same thread; what is this magic?
No, It's an ESFP oreo with ESTJ being the cream; how creamy and dreamy is that?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Two ESFPs in the same thread; what is this magic?
> No, It's an ESFP oreo with ESTJ being the cream; how creamy and dreamy is that?


You want more ESFPs? We can summon the lawyer. 

I think you are correctly typed. 

What type do you think I am?


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> What type do you think I am?


Fo sho a Bibbon if I ever saw one.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Fo sho a Bibbon if I ever saw one.


Aw thaaaaanks I love you too. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Aw thaaaaanks I love you too. <3 <3 <3


Ain't I just the best?


----------



## Bel Esprit

Blue Ribbon said:


> Saying that NTs are more intelligent is wrong. If we look at school children and statistics we find that while NTJs score well in academics, NTPs are average or below average scorers with ENTPs being one of the two lowest scoring types with ESTPs being the lowest. However, SJs in general score better overall.
> 
> How is this possible if NTs are superior to SJs in intelligence?
> 
> The answer: SJs are logisticians. We are logistical geniuses. We are superior to our NT counterparts in this area. This would also be why if you look at the earnings of different MBTI types, you'll see that ESTJs along with ENTJs make the most money with INxP types making the least.
> 
> Please don't say things like NTs are more intelligent than SJs. You are wrong because there is more than one type of intelligence and every single type is gifted.
> 
> Saying that you like one type more than the other is fair. You can say that you are unimpressed by SJs. That is your opinion. Just like how I can say that NT types in general don't impress me since many of them come off as arrogant and seem to have a superiority complex to me


Please don't bring school into this. Yes, NFs fail miserably in school according to most statistics. This is not a matter of intelligence. This is a matter of procrastination and boredom from being taught very narrow and structured information that rarely allows authentic and controversial thought. SJs are better at school because SJs are good at absorbing whatever information is set before them. They are less likely to question the way an intuitive might. SJs, specifically Te doms, also make the most money overall because they are more motivated, forceful, and socially charismatic. Once again, this has nothing to do with intelligence.



Anyway, the concept of this thread is odd to me. We're making an assumption of whether the person above is accurately typed solely based off an avatar and signature?
Well then, the person above me is mistyped AF.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Existentialismz said:


> Please don't bring school into this. Yes, NFs fail miserably in school according to most statistics. This is not a matter of intelligence. This is a matter of procrastination and boredom from being taught very narrow and structured information that rarely allows authentic and controversial thought. SJs are better at school because SJs are good at absorbing whatever information is set before them. They are less likely to question the way an intuitive might. SJs, specifically Te doms, also make the most money overall because they are more motivated, forceful, and socially charismatic. Once again, this has nothing to do with intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the concept of this thread is odd to me. We're making an assumption of whether the person above is accurately typed solely based off an avatar and signature?
> Well then, the person above me is mistyped AF.


Oh you don't have to take that seriously. That response was made to Emologic who said he doesn't like SJs and that we do basic work which pissed me off. I don't think NTs are superior to SJs or that Ns are superior to Ss. That kind of thinking leads to typeism which is harmful to everyone. Each type has it's own strengths. 

Yeah taken out of context my post is pretty typeist.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> Typical ENTP trying to test people.


Do you feel tested though? It is quite a strain right? roud:


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> My legs are open for anything.


What about 8w9 dawg?


----------



## Eset

apa said:


> Do you feel tested though? It is quite a strain right? roud:


I feel like I'm revisiting my exams in High School.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> What about 8w9 dawg?


Naaw maybe 9w8. Plus why is apa being this nice??


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> What about 8w9 dawg?


2 spicy 4 me


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Naaw maybe 9w8. Plus why is apa being this nice??


See signature.


narcissistic said:


> 2 spicy 4 me


git gud


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> I feel like I'm revisiting my exams in High School.


As an ESTJ did you ace everything?


----------



## Doll

Nooo not 8. 3w4 3w4.

Edit: Got hijacked twice for being slow af.

Ya'll are correctly typed.


----------



## Jaune

Nooo not unknown. But 4w3 seems very accurate from what I've seen.


----------



## Eset

apa said:


> As an ESTJ did you ace everything?


As an ESTJ; I could have done, but I was too rebel back then (much Fi grip; fight me kid!)
I got Cs all round besides 1 A in Fine Art and 1 B in Graphics.

College:
A in Fine Art
B in Graphics
Merit in Applied Science

I spent most of my energy into Art.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> As an ESTJ; I could have done, but I was too rebel back then (much Fi grip; fight me kid!)
> I got Cs all round besides 1 A in Fine Art and 1 B in Graphics.
> 
> College:
> A in Fine Art
> B in Graphics
> Merit in Applied Science
> 
> I spent most of my energy into Art.


Damn. You had the ESTJ discipline to recite shit though 

I am just a typical ENTP. Winged everything and got above average grades, but nothing sick.


----------



## Retsu

Oh I did better than an ESTJ by being lazy and doing homework at ten o'clock the night before. Straight As at GCSE apart from a B in Maths and A* in Geography. College bit me though. BBC. 

I don't know what type that makes me.


----------



## Eset

> Oh I did better than an ESTJ by being lazy and doing homework at ten o'clock the night before


I did that too.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> Oh I did better than an ESTJ by being lazy and doing homework at ten o'clock the night before. Straight As at GCSE apart from a B in Maths and A* in Geography. College bit me though. BBC.
> 
> I don't know what type that makes me.


Ne vibes tbh. Ne dom maybe? ENFP? It says in your sig that your official mbti is ISTP (and the quote, is it 'so give me my strength, give me power to defend my land'?)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> I did that too.


I think all SJs do that at some point. We're not as organized as the stereotypes make us out to be.


----------



## Retsu

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ne vibes tbh. Ne dom maybe? ENFP? It says in your sig that your official mbti is ISTP (and the quote, is it 'so give me my strength, give me power to defend my land'?)


Yup, I'm learning Swedish and I love that song.

By official I mean i took the paid proper mbti. Hence not taking it so seriously


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Retsu said:


> Yup, I'm learning Swedish and I love that song.
> 
> By official I mean i took the paid proper mbti. Hence not taking it so seriously


Ohh I see. I'm learning Swedish too XD what song is it?


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Yup, I'm learning Swedish and I love that song.
> 
> By official I mean i took the paid proper mbti. Hence not taking it so seriously


How do you know the perception of yourself hasn't changed since then and therefore re-doing the paid test may result differently?


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ohh I see. I'm learning Swedish too XD what song is it?


Okay, just how many languages are you learning?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> Okay, just how many languages are you learning?


1) Hindi 
2) Japanese
3) Swedish
4) French


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> 1) Hindi
> 2) Japanese
> 3) Swedish
> 4) French


Languages all being completely different from one another; have fun.


----------



## Retsu

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ohh I see. I'm learning Swedish too XD what song is it?


Bra! It's När vindarna viskar mitt namn, by Roger Pontare. Silverland by him is amazing too!


narcissistic said:


> How do you know the perception of yourself hasn't changed since then and therefore re-doing the paid test may result differently?


It might. But I ain't paying again.


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> Languages all being completely different from one another; have fun.


That actually makes it easier, you're not likely to get mixed up between them.

... Quoted twice, sorry.


----------



## Siri

As accurate as I am typed.


----------



## Retsu

ayy lmao


----------



## Jaune

nayy lmao


----------



## AshOrLey

999,999,999% Accurate 11/10


----------



## Jaune

No, you're supposed to be ESFP like Flourine and me.


----------



## Siri

Nopsey.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> I see the argument for 9w1, narc. You're definitely in the 3-6-9 triad.
> 
> Bibbon you are correctly typed as always.


I like these "as always" statements.
I wish McDonald's would know what I have. Two double cheeseburgers, medium fries, and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Eset

@Jaune Valjaune

Just realized how dank and 👌 that avatar is.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I like these "as always" statements.
> I wish McDonald's would know what I have. Two double cheeseburgers, medium fries, and a Dr. Pepper.


BigMac, large fries and a large Coke Zero is what I have.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> BigMac, large fries and a large Coke Zero is what I have.


My order is rooted in my earliest years of McDonalds consumption, thus, we we find that I choose the simplest types of food. The only major modification was the doubling of the cheeseburgers. That was needed to accommodate my growing human form. But I do believe that it grows no longer. Spinal abnormalities will give away to years of suffering in the future and well as the continued existence of a short Jedi master.


----------



## Roman Empire

Not sure. He is too kind to be an INTP. Where's the nasty Ti-nitpicking, buddhist INTP or?


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My order is rooted in my earliest years of McDonalds consumption, thus, we we find that I choose the simplest types of food. The only major modification was the doubling of the cheeseburgers. That was needed to accommodate my growing human form. But I do believe that it grows no longer. Spinal abnormalities will give away to years of suffering in the future and well as the continued existence of a short Jedi master.


I used to have the cheeseburger 24/7 as a kid; but then I discovered the BigMac.


----------



## Spleen

INTP are the purest cinnamon rolls though. o: 

And it seems you're correctly typed, Apa.


----------



## Eset

@Spleen

Here is the PNG format of the avatar; it will look much better:

* *
















Use it.


----------



## Spleen

Not a bad idea. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Eset

I just have that advanced Sensing you see.

_Omg; that avatar just went from a 5/10 to a 9/10, so:_


----------



## Spleen

Yeah. Inferior Se is such a curse. 

After all, I'm intellectually too sophisticated to care about practical things... :/


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

apa said:


> Not sure. He is too kind to be an INTP. Where's the nasty Ti-nitpicking, buddhist INTP or?


The Buddha was said to be an INTP. But he was also said to teleport across rivers.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> I used to have the cheeseburger 24/7 as a kid; but then I discovered the BigMac.


Notice the usage of passive voice in some of my textual submissions. It is known to create confusion.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Spleen said:


> Yeah. Inferior Se is such a curse.


The repeated instances where I have walked into tables are proof that tertiary Si may be worse.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Notice the usage of passive voice in some of my textual submissions. It is known to create confusion.


That in itself has caused me to be confused.


----------



## Spleen

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The repeated instances where I have walked into tables are proof that tertiary Si may be worse.


I spend my whole life bumping into everyone when I go outside, which is rather rare.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> That in itself has caused me to be confused.


It is derided by many writers and readers. But one usage is to emphasize a particular object. But it is also used when whatever is affecting that object is unknown.
"The water was heated to 100°C."
Heated by who? In science, it does not matter. I won't type "whom" that would not be very tasty.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Spleen said:


> I spend my whole life bumping into everyone when I go outside, which is rather rare.


The outdoors are undesirable for multiple reasons. But I would say that the presence of other people is a very large negative point.
Without people, there would be nothing to define what problems are, therefore there would be no problems.


----------



## Spleen

We should get rid of our bodies and turn ourselves into pure spirits free to go whenever they want. :v


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I like these "as always" statements.
> I wish McDonald's would know what I have. Two double cheeseburgers, medium fries, and a Dr. Pepper.


I like your avatar. As always.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> I like your avatar. As always.


Yet another unknown.
#!ERROR
Identify yourself in an alternative manner.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yet another unknown.
> #!ERROR
> Identify yourself in an alternative manner.


 Hmm, am I an ENFP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> Hmm, am I an ENFP?


Not true, you are not an ENFP.
You are a succubus, nothing more.
I know not of you. What even is "you?"


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not true, you are not an ENFP.
> You are a succubus, nothing more.
> I know not of you. What even is "you?"


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


>


I watched that movie and anyone will tell you, the witch loses. The common man always wins.


----------



## Jaune

@Doll Type: The one you've been thinking about, the one you can't live without.
@Grandmaster Yoda Yep.


----------



## Doll

Jaune Valjaune said:


> @*Doll* Type: The one you've been thinking about, the one you can't live without.




ya'll aren't helping me!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Jaune Valjaune said:


> @Doll Type: The one you've been thinking about, the one you can't live without.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda Yep.


I thought I told you not to make sexual comments, unless as an antecedent to sexual activity with myself. Otherwise, you will trigger my feelings of depression.


----------



## Roman Empire

GM Yoda HELP HER! She needs Clark Kent to turn into superman.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> GM Yoda HELP HER! She needs Clark Kent to turn into superman.


 I need to be rescued! /princess


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

apa said:


> GM Yoda HELP HER! She needs Clark Kent to turn into superman.


My mother named me that, but I wanted it to be Kent, Clark.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> I need to be rescued! /princess


But you need to be a pretty one. Not like the Shrek wife.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But you need to be a pretty one. Not like the Shrek wife.


----------



## JayShambles

@Doll, you're not accurately typed because you're not an authentic lesbian.. How can you be when you dig me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


>







Okay, but if my other ongoing relationship fails all of the physical touching will no longer be optional.


----------



## Enterprise

Spleen said:


> We should get rid of our bodies and turn ourselves into pure spirits free to go whenever they want. :v


inferior_Se.txt


----------



## SpaceMan

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Okay, but if my other ongoing relationship fails all of the physical touching will no longer be optional.


In other words, physical touching will be enforced? lol 

Ne for randomness
xNxP


----------



## Doll

JayShambles said:


> @*Doll*, you're not accurately typed because you're not an authentic lesbian.. How can you be when you dig me?


You discovered my secret. I've been outed! 



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Okay, but if my other ongoing relationship fails all of the physical touching will no longer be optional.


...under the sea!

So, INFP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SpaceMan said:


> In other words, physical touching will be enforced? lol
> 
> Ne for randomness
> xNxP


The rule will come and it will be put into effect.


----------



## JayShambles

Doll said:


> You discovered my secret. I've been outed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...under the sea!
> 
> So, INFP?


Are you suggesting that you're 100 percent positive that there could never be a man you could become at least a little intimately attracted to? 

Sorry I just don't have any lesbian friends


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> You discovered my secret. I've been outed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...under the sea!
> 
> So, INFP?


Will you hold my hand? I am very interested in that. That is my euphiseum do what that one dish did to the yellow fish.
I haven't seen that video since I was born.


----------



## Doll

JayShambles said:


> Are you suggesting that you're 100 percent positive that there could never be a man you could become at least a little intimately attracted to?
> 
> Sorry I just don't have any lesbian friends


I'm not saying that. I'm always open to possibilities. It hasn't happened to me yet, though.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Will you hold my hand? I am very interested in that. That is my euphiseum do what that one dish did to the yellow fish.
> I haven't seen that video since I was born.


Aww, I'll hold your hand, bb. <3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> I'm not saying that. I'm always open to possibilities. It hasn't happened to me yet, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, I'll hold your hand, bb. <3



The database says that you are married. I'm a bad person now. Look what you've done.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The database says that you are married. I'm a bad person now. Look what you've done.


 Relax, it's just a little hand-holding. This isn't 1884.


----------



## Enterprise

Doll said:


> Aww, I'll hold your hand, bb. <3


*lewd*












Doll said:


> Relax, it's just a little hand-holding. This isn't 1884.


*Japan


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> Relax, it's just a little hand-holding. This isn't 1884.


Not good. This is exploitation of the proletariat.
You have broken my reputation down into a powder and used it to make cake.
No females for GMY. Moonious will come around though, she has to.


----------



## JayShambles

Doll said:


> I'm not saying that. I'm always open to possibilities. It hasn't happened to me yet


You should be careful what you suggest you're open to, because now there is no reason for you to decline my offer into taking you out to dinner..

I'll make this easier for you though.. You just tell me what night you're available and I'll organise the time and place to be. 

I don't like cold food so be sure to get back to me soon while the foods still warm


----------



## Retsu

Enterprise said:


> *lewd*


You can't post that disgusting shit here.

This is a family friendly forum.


----------



## Doll

Enterprise said:


> *lewd*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> You can't post that disgusting shit here.
> 
> This is a family friendly forum.


Listen Mitt Romney. You had your 18 months of fame in 2012, you're done now.


----------



## Spleen

This thread is fascinating.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> Idk. Something about you.
> 
> 
> 
> orly.
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt.
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one for convention. I don't really have morals. I go with the flow.
> 
> Live and let live. Have fun with your morals.


Not good behavior. I am the moral model that you must follow.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> I am but a zombie corpse now


Yes, hence your lack of stamina.


----------



## JayShambles

Doll said:


> I don't think I live my life in any particular way. I just think of morals as a social construct; it depends on where you are, who you're with, and the circumstances you're in. I can't apply them universally, so I don't live by them. I'm not some crazy hedonist, but I don't concern myself with anything but what I want.


Not a very compassionate or empathetic person are you.. Before saying 'ew', maybe look into the mirror. I pity you


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not good behavior. I am the moral model that you must follow.


Oh wise one, teach me thy ways. 



JayShambles said:


> Not a very compassionate or empathetic person are you.. Before saying 'ew', maybe look into the mirror. I pity you


 Aw, don't be so sensitive. I'm actually quite empathetic. I just like to tease.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> Oh wise one, teach me thy ways.
> 
> Aw, don't be so sensitive. I'm actually quite empathetic. I just like to tease.


You must have one spouse. Not two or three. Four is also acceptable.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You must have one spouse. Not two or three. Four is also acceptable.


 One or four... hmm.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> One or four... hmm.


Are you taking notes or what?


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you taking notes or what?


 I'm writing it all down!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> I'm writing it all down!


No yelling. 
This is ridiculous. You should have given people higher numbers on their tests.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No yelling.
> This is ridiculous. You should have given people higher numbers on their tests.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


>


Some guy just showed off an overweight female to us. I had the willpower not to open my mouth though.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Some guy just showed off an overweight female to us. I had the willpower not to open my mouth though.


 Kudos! That would have been unfriendly.


----------



## Retsu

I would like to draw attention to my super duper typing thread.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...but-titles-harder-assist-me.html#post32219762

Thx. <3


----------



## James1980

I'm still new to this, so my knowledge is not as grand as it could be - 7 & 8 are both assertive, perhaps this is unusual for introverted MBTI.

Here is my thread:

Bouncing around the room or chilling out - please type me


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> Kudos! That would have been unfriendly.


It probably wouldn't have been that funny which is why I didn't do it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It probably wouldn't have been that funny which is why I didn't do it.


You are so accurately typed, it hurts...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Ribbon said:


> You are so accurately typed, it hurts...


I wonder if it sounds like everything I say comes out of left field. Even this probably sounds like it is coming out of left field.
There's actually a meaning to that term. Left field is like the less traveled path in the world of baseball.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I wonder if it sounds like everything I say comes out of left field. Even this probably sounds like it is coming out of left field.
> There's actually a meaning to that term. Left field is like the less traveled path in the world of baseball.


No way GMY that was a compliment. I just thanked every post you made in the past few pages.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Ribbon said:


> No way GMY that was a compliment. I just thanked every post you made in the past few pages.


Good more thank currency. Enough of this and I will be able to compete with that sidewinder, what's his name? I don't really know. Oakland or something. Oakley? Tyler Oakley? Is that his name?


----------



## bremen

I could easily see Yoda as Entp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ColdNobility said:


> I could easily see Yoda as Entp.


But that would be like saying I have a lower Si or a higher Fe.


----------



## bremen

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But that would be like saying I have a lower Si or a higher Fe.


You are technically right, but I was more referring to your usage of Ne vs Ti.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ColdNobility said:


> You are technically right, but I was more referring to your usage of Ne vs Ti.


I remember my first thread seeking my type. I decided to figure out my type via looking at the inferior and tertiary functions. @Entropic may or may not remember.


----------



## bremen

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I remember my first thread seeking my type. I decided to figure out my type via looking at the inferior and tertiary functions. @Entropic may or may not remember.


Thats not a bad method, but I find that deciding by dominant function is more accurate. Do you use Ti and Ne equally?


----------



## Doll

ISTJ seems accurate.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ColdNobility said:


> Thats not a bad method, but I find that deciding by dominant function is more accurate. Do you use Ti and Ne equally?


I no longer know. My knowledge of the matter has evaporated.


----------



## Enterprise

ColdNobility said:


> Thats not a bad method, but I find that deciding by dominant function is more accurate. Do you use Ti and Ne equally?


Dominants can actually be a bit hard sometimes. You generally use your dominant so unconsciously you don't notice it. It's like the operating system everything else is run on top of. Usually you can see your aux easier. Tertiary can be a bit shifty and hard to pin down. It's the least used function of competency. Figuring out your aux and using the inferior to distinguish what your dominant is is generally the easiest way to go.


----------



## bremen

Enterprise said:


> Dominants can actually be a bit hard sometimes. You generally use your dominant so unconsciously you don't notice it. It's like the operating system everything else is run on top of. Usually you can see your aux easier. Tertiary can be a bit shifty and hard to pin down. It's the least used function of competency. Figuring out your aux and using the inferior to distinguish what your dominant is is generally the easiest way to go.


I can agree with you, but with Mbti clearly pointing out how your dominant function works, you should at this point be able to identify your usage of said function. That said, if someone is still unsure, checking out the auxiliary------>inferior is definitely a good option.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I no longer know. My knowledge of the matter has evaporated.


My INTP radar says you are one.


----------



## Shinsei

ColdNobility said:


> I can agree with you, but with Mbti clearly pointing out how your dominant function works, you should at this point be able to identify your usage of said function. That said, if someone is still unsure, checking out the auxiliary------>inferior is definitely a good option.


My dominant function was easy to notice(2 days). My Aux was by far the hardest for me to distunguish, So i was still confused and kept switching. I eventually looked at Fi and from there inferior function.

The above is mistyped,


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ghost Insane said:


> My dominant function was easy to notice(2 days). My Aux was by far the hardest for me to distunguish, So i was still confused and kept switching. I eventually looked at Fi and from there inferior function.
> 
> The above is mistyped,


What type am I really and why?


----------



## Enterprise

You are really an INTP because it's all in your head.


----------



## Jaune

You're really an ESTJ.


* *




(lol sorry, just kidding)

Yes, you're accurately typed.


----------



## Enterprise

Jaune Valjaune said:


> You're really an ESTJ.


excuse me my type-flipping frienderino, I am an ESFJ.


----------



## Eset

Typical INTP.


----------



## Retsu

Isfj


----------



## Eset

I am such a Fe-user, indeed; ENFJ.


----------



## Siri

Typical pizza boy.


----------



## Eset

Typical denial of existence boy.


----------



## gyogul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not good. This is exploitation of the proletariat.
> You have broken my reputation down into a powder and used it to make cake.
> No females for GMY. Moonious will come around though, she has to.


I clicked this thread and it landed me on this page and the second after I read this I mentally told myself, "_Well damn._" :laughing: got a good laugh out of this


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This is a violation of my ethical principles. I demand a referendum.


----------



## Shinsei

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This is a violation of my ethical principles. I demand a referendum.


While we are at it, let us begin a coup d'etat if this go wrong with this referendum.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ghost Insane said:


> While we are at it, let us begin a coup d'etat if this go wrong with this referendum.


No more talking to other people. Y'all are in a relationship, make up or you minds.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Okay guys this might be a shock, but I'm starting to think that perhaps I'm not actually an INFJ. I went through much soul searching but it seems i inly have agree with the type descriptions of all types.
> 
> Help meeeeeee!!


Oh, you












It's not nice of you, it really isn't.




narcissistic said:


> I'm surrounded by Ji-doms....


Have no fear, an ESFP is here!!!!

The equipment on my roof is ready and everything. Your turn to jump. xx


* *




[video=youtube;WbjMlt2kOcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbjMlt2kOcM


[/video]


----------



## Retsu

The ESFP is upset. Must be an ESFJ in disguise.


----------



## Shinsei

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No more talking to other people. Y'all are in a relationship, make up or you minds.


----------



## Roman Empire

Seem too soft to be an INTJ type 8. Where's the lion presence? I can't feel it.


----------



## Doll

ESTP, maybe ENTP, but eh, idk.


----------



## Roman Empire

Still ISFP.


----------



## Doll

Roman Empire said:


> Still ISFP.


 Eh. I'd sooner entertain INFP or ENFP. The stacking makes no sense for me. I have virtually no Se, Te, and little Fi. 

Next. 

Still ESTP.


----------



## Shinsei

Roman Empire said:


> Seem too soft to be an INTJ type 8. Where's the lion presence? I can't feel it.


youre. not the first person to comment on that, lol


----------



## Roman Empire

Ghost Insane said:


> youre. not the first person to comment on that, lol


----------



## Enterprise

The Lawyer said:


> Have no fear, an ESFP is here!!!!
> 
> The equipment on my roof is ready and everything. Your turn to jump. xx
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;WbjMlt2kOcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbjMlt2kOcM
> 
> 
> [/video]


Nice!

Let's throw a party to celebrate bungee jumping off of abandoned industrial buildings!

*picks up phone*
"Helmsman, we need more power. Set the fun reactors to 100%!"


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yeah that one's definitely an INTP


----------



## Enterprise

Definitely a warm, fuzzy Fe-dom who probably wants a hug.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Definitely fe dom so ESFJ seems a good fit. -bibbib

Intp above for ninja


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I can always use a hug. Also INTP is my favorite type and I can always spot one. Yes you are an INTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ninja'd. 

Azure what do you mean Fi aux? 

Most definitely an INFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ninja'd.
> 
> Azure what do you mean Fi aux?
> 
> Most definitely an INFJ.


Typo error corrected to fe XD esfj


----------



## Roman Empire

Could be NFJ. Seems appropriate, gentle, but dutiful.


----------



## Enterprise

Witch of Dreams said:


> Definitely fe aux so ESFJ seems a good fit. -bibbib
> 
> Intp above for ninja


But ESFJs are Fe-_doms_ :/

Definitely ENTP.


----------



## Doll

I get a definite INTP vibe from you.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enterprise said:


> But ESFJs are Fe-_doms_ :/
> 
> Definitely ENTP.


I give up need to wake up more. Blah. INTP

Doll XXFJ?


----------



## Enterprise

Blue Ribbon said:


> I can always use a hug. Also INTP is my favorite type and I can always spot one.


I'd love a hug but if it's not from a feeling type female it feels all weird and awkward



Blue Ribbon said:


> Yes you are an INTP.





Witch of Dreams said:


> I give up need to wake up more. Blah. INTP





Doll said:


> I get a definite INTP vibe from you.


My type isn't in doubt in the slightest.


----------



## Doll

Enterprise said:


> My type isn't in doubt in the slightest.


Jealous.

Mine is, sir INTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Doll said:


> Jealous.
> 
> Mine is, sir INTP.


I think you are ENTP


----------



## Enterprise

@Doll You really strike me as an INFJ with a bit of a tug-of-war going on between your Ni and Se.

Bibbon is clearly INTP I don't know what everyone's talking about


----------



## Spleen

Definitely an INTP.


----------



## Enterprise

Signs all seem to point to INTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Enterprise said:


> @Doll You really strike me as an INFJ with a bit of a tug-of-war going on between your Ni and Se.
> 
> Bibbon is clearly INTP I don't know what everyone's talking about


Omg Wtf???????


----------



## Enterprise

Blue Ribbon said:


> Omg Wtf???????


Only joking, dear. Yes, you are definitely a Fe-dom. ESFJ seems to make sense from what I've seen but I can't rule out Ni/Se instead.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Enterprise said:


> Only joking, dear. Yes, you are definitely a Fe-dom. ESFJ seems to make sense from what I've seen but I can't rule out Ni/Se instead.


You just want me to be an ENFJ right? Admit it.


----------



## Spleen

We all know you're a mischievous ENFP deep inside.


----------



## Eset

ESFJ with Kagami avatar; spooky.


----------



## The Lawyer

Roman Empire said:


> Could be NFJ. Seems appropriate, gentle, but dutiful.


Tywin Lannister is here???

You're an ENTJ, Tywin. You got your type all wrong.


----------



## Enterprise

Blue Ribbon said:


> You just want me to be an ENFJ right? Admit it.


No. I legitimately cannot tell if you are Si/Ne or Ni/Se because I haven't seen enough of your long posts. But Si/Ne seems to make more sense.

Lawyer is accurately typed.


----------



## Roman Empire

I'm too goofy, and undisciplined to be an ENTJ.


----------



## The Lawyer

Roman Empire said:


> I'm too goofy, and undisciplined to be an ENTJ.


I believe you. It was a joke. Because Tywin is ENTJ.

Tywin is an interesting character tho.


----------



## Roman Empire

Why do you think he is ENTJ, and not INTJ, and why do you find him interesting?


----------



## bremen

Istj because still can't get over the fact that the Roman Empire been destroyed more than 1000 years ago.


----------



## Malandro

Believable


----------



## Siri

Emologic said:


> ^
> If this guy is an ESTP, the earth is flat.


But, Se is my strongest function, the tests agree as well.

Correctly typed.


----------



## Roman Empire

Siri said:


> But, Se is my strongest function, the tests agree as well.


You estp....aaarh.... ESTP + type 5... aaaarh


----------



## Eset

Not seen you here before.


----------



## Siri

Roman Empire said:


> You estp....aaarh.... ESTP + type 5... aaaarh


I am a living example you see 

Apa: An ENTP, no doubt. 
Narci: Correctly typed.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> But, Se is my strongest function, the tests agree as well.


Show these test results then.


----------



## Retsu

yes


----------



## Eset

sí


----------



## Retsu

Unknown is not a type ;(


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Show these test results then.


Sorry pal, haven't saved any. 
Maybe next time.

Retsu: I sense some strong Se in you too.


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> Unknown is not a type ;(


It's my kind of type though


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> Sorry pal, haven't saved any.
> Maybe next time.


Typical,
not a Te-user then.


----------



## Siri

Typical Te user.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> Interesting choice of languages.
> 
> Hindi makes sense - your profile says you'e from India.
> 
> Japanese - because Anime culture
> 
> But why particularly Swedish and French?
> 
> Me:
> 
> 1: English and German fluently and eloquently
> 
> 2: Basic French
> 
> 3: Basic Japanese


Japanese isn't really because of Anime culture. I mean the Japanese in Anime is pretty useless. No one IRL talks like that. I did start learning Japanese because I watched anime. I don't watch much anymore

French because I took it in Highschool. 

Swedish because one of my best friends is Swedish.


----------



## Roman Empire

You must be the most chill Se user I have ever seen then


----------



## Retsu

narcissistic said:


> It's my kind of type though


 f u


----------



## Eset

Retsu said:


> f u


f u 2 <3


----------



## Malandro

I'm gonna repeat my last comment - believable.


----------



## Roman Empire

Don't really give me an ESTP vibe.


----------



## Eset

Same - Not seen you here before.


----------



## Endologic

"Roman Empire" is actually House Lannister

Narcissistic is still no *JEST*ER


----------



## Eset

How to change the mind of a Ti-dom; you can't.


----------



## Malandro

Roman Empire said:


> Don't really give me an ESTP vibe.


What vibe do I give off?


----------



## Malandro

narcissistic said:


> Same - Not seen you here before.


Was this to me? I'm confused by who's comments to who here XD


----------



## Roman Empire

sharlzkidarlz said:


> What vibe do I give off?


Don't have enough data on you yet.


----------



## Eset

sharlzkidarlz said:


> Was this to me? I'm confused by who's comments to who here XD


Indeed it was to you.


----------



## Retsu

sharlzkidarlz said:


> What vibe do I give off?


Apparently not ESTP


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> How to change the mind of a Ti-dom; you can't.


...meaning _you_ are one.


----------



## Retsu

o shit shots fired


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> Indeed you should.


OK, back - here we go Narci 
Just so you know, I've been typed both of these types before:

The way I approached these tests, was to choose the first answer that popped into my head after reading and understanding the question, *as a means to avoid confirmation bias* [SUB]One of the things I hate the most in life[/SUB].

Keys2cognition: INTP

* *





Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.3)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.1)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************* (37.2)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************** (17)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************* (33.2)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************** (38.3)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************** (20.9)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************* (37.2)
excellent use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP




Similar Minds: ENFP (Here I didn't even think for a second, probably why I scored enfp)

* *





MOTIV info 
Materialistic	43%	54%
Offbeat	83%	48%
Thinking	10%	51%
Interpersonal	36%	56%
Vital	66%	54%
Easygoing	73%	52%
Sectarian	43%	51%	

JUNG info
Extroverted	64%	49%
Introverted	36%	52%
Intuitive	79%	53%
Sensing	21%	52%
Thinking	47%	47%
Feeling	53%	52%
Judging	16%	53%
Percieving	84%	49%	

Personality Disorder info
Paranoid	38%	50%
Schizoid	31%	40%
Schizotypal	75%	56%
Antisocial	61%	46%
Borderline	51%	45%
Histrionic	40%	52%
Narcissistic	57%	40%
Avoidant	33%	48%
Dependent	34%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	28%	45%	

Enneagram info
Type 1	10%	51%
Type 2	36%	49%
Type 3	45%	52%
Type 4	78%	51%
Type 5	54%	53%
Type 6	17%	50%
Type 7	75%	49%
Type 8	69%	51%
Type 9	73%	53%

motiv type - SOEWVR	jung type - ENFP 
*scores in gray are the average scores of other people who have taken this test





Another thing that is important to mention is that I "have" taken *keys2cognition* before, disrupting the validity of the test itself.

The top three functions were:

Ti > Fi and Ne > Te

However, this is the first time I've taken *similarminds* and I don't know what to think. Some of the questions are ridiculous, and others could be argued both emotionally (for lack of a better word) and logically _based from standpoint of "principles"_. Or at least those were my thoughts, as I proceeded to complete the test. 

At this point, I don't even care whether or not I'm introverted or extroverted. I just want my function stack, and it's pissing me off. (As you can tell, I already disagree with the similarminds test, on me being an ENFP)

Please, do your best. And if you have another test (preferably something I've not taken before), feel free to tell me.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp


----------



## Roman Empire

Probably correctly typed.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Show these test results then.














Retsu said:


> f u


Baby! You're cheating on me???!!!



narcissistic said:


> How to change the mind of a Ti-dom; you can't.


I actually want to use this quote for something else. Can I? Pwetty pwase?



Retsu said:


> o shit shots fired


Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!


----------



## Roman Empire

bwn is 100% INFJ.


----------



## Spleen




----------



## Roman Empire

Spleen said:


>


lol, made me laugh. That was literally my reaction when I saw the INFJ under his name.


----------



## SpaceMan

@narcissistic

Second time round, a bit more realistic. But I have a feeling that I can already easily manipulate the test.

This time I scored ENTP on the similarminds test


* *






MOTIV info 
Materialistic	43%	54%
Offbeat	86%	48%
Thinking	10%	51%
Interpersonal	40%	56%
Vital	60%	54%
Easygoing	70%	52%
Sectarian	56%	51%	

JUNG info
Extroverted	59%	49%
Introverted	41%	52%
Intuitive	81%	53%
Sensing	19%	52%
Thinking	52%	47%
Feeling	48%	52%
Judging	16%	53%
Percieving	84%	49%	

Personality Disorder info
Paranoid	43%	50%
Schizoid	34%	40%
Schizotypal	78%	56%
Antisocial	63%	46%
Borderline	55%	45%
Histrionic	42%	52%
Narcissistic	57%	40%
Avoidant	40%	48%
Dependent	38%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	27%	45%	

Enneagram info
Type 1	10%	51%
Type 2	40%	49%
Type 3	45%	52%
Type 4	82%	51%
Type 5	55%	53%
Type 6	19%	50%
Type 7	76%	49%
Type 8	72%	51%
Type 9	70%	53%
motiv type - SOEWVR	

jung type - ENTP


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! I'm totes INFJ! I Ni/Fe all over the place.

Ni - I have clairvoyance, I just choose not to show it. Truth is, the reason I'm on PerC so much is because I've already won the lotto 10 times, and after giving all the money to charity (Fe), I've got bored of my endless supply of cash, so I come here to spend my time (Fe).


If that's not proof I dunno what is!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Yes, can confirm.


----------



## Roman Empire

I can confirm he is unknown.


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I WAS BOTHERED BY THE SAME THINGGGG!!!
> 
> We both took it from the same source and mine had a black background in my gallery too, but when I uploaded it it came out white



* *

















Honestly:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

But I want a black background


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> But I want a black background


But, white is better; even my avatar disagrees with your opinion.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> But, white is better; even my avatar disagrees with your opinion.


----------



## Eset

Anyways, here you go:


* *














jk

* *


----------



## Because_why_not

Because I'm such a nice person:


----------



## Because_why_not

Hm, I don't know why it came out so small but try it anyways.

Edit: Too used to Mafia. Yeah, narci's one hasn't changed size, so use that instead. I'll just be here... going unnoticed.... as usual...


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Aww thanks both of you =D


----------



## Eset

Ew, JPG at 94x159


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Ew, JPG at 94x159


Suck it.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Because_why_not said:


> Suck it.


Now don't start....


----------



## Because_why_not

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Now don't start....


What? Me? I don't start anything?


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> What? Me? *I don't start anything*?


----------



## Because_why_not

Btw, your avi looks sunburnt and retarded.


----------



## Eset

Fascinating.


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> This is what similarminds gave me:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "_one in all_" test is too short to give accurate results.


Yeah, you're probably right, I honestly no longer trust online tests in its ability to figure you out (Judgment preference + intro/extro version). 

Like _Chaos theory, *if some chick smiles at you* in the right way at 8 o'clock early in the morning, if you're feeling excited whilst having lunch together with a couple of good friends in the afternoon, or honestly even if you're busy and you're sitting at home trying to get some work done_, it influences your judgment. It could mean the difference between Ti and Fi in my results. 

These tests are not perfect, hence the invalidity of using them as conclusive data. But that's not to say that we can't d do what we do with the tools that we have. 

Back to the topic at hand, I still think you're Te-dom. Your writing style reminds me of how some of my ENTJ and ESTJ friends write, when I casually chat with them. Straight to the point and the perspective follows - less means more.

I believe you're ExTJ


----------



## Endologic

Because_why_not said:


> Narci clearly has no idea what is ESTJ





> *Narci clearly has no idea what is ESTJ*


(For once, the message outweighs the grammar.)

Edit: Forgot to mention @narcissistic


----------



## SpaceMan

Emo, emo, emo, emo, emo-chameleon, you come and go. No Fe, noooooooo~

ISTJ


----------



## Endologic

SpaceMan said:


> Emo, emo, emo, emo, emo-chameleon, you come and go. No Fe, noooooooo~
> 
> ISTJ


emoʊlɒdʒɪk


----------



## Because_why_not

Emologic said:


> (For once, the message outweighs the grammar.)


Dude, why do you have to point out my inf-Si...










It sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Endologic

Because_why_not said:


> Dude, why do you have to point out my inf-Si...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sticks out like a sore thumb!


^
This motherfµcker just admitted to being an ENxP


----------



## SpaceMan

Emologic said:


> ^
> This motherfµcker just admitted to being an ENxP


He's lying  he's obviously ESFJ, we're both ESFJ's


----------



## Endologic

SpaceMan said:


> He's lying  he's obviously ESFJ, we're both ESFJ's


 @narcissistic


----------



## Because_why_not

Yo, Spacey, you caught me. I was lying. I like to use my Fe to manipulate people after my Ni predicts where I'd go with it.

Right idea, wrong conclusion though. ESFJ


----------



## SpaceMan

Because_why_not said:


> Yo, Spacey, you caught me. I was lying. I like to use my Fe to manipulate people after my Ni predicts where I'd go with it.
> 
> Right idea, wrong conclusion though. ESFJ


Christ, I thought I got you. Clever.


----------



## Endologic

Because_why_not said:


> Yo, Spacey, you caught me. I was lying. I like to use my Fe to manipulate people after my Ni predicts where I'd go with it.


That sounds exactly like what a specific man once did.

This person:


* *


----------



## SpaceMan

Emologic said:


> @narcissistic


Why are you referring to Narcissistic? My message was directed to BWN, don't twist it into something it's not, it could be misinterpreted. 

ISTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

SpaceMan said:


> Christ, I thought I got you. Clever.


I am. Very. Thank you for noticing and pointing that out!



Emologic said:


> That sounds exactly like what a specific man once did.
> 
> This person:
> 
> 
> * *


Well, he was very likely an INFJ.



SpaceMan said:


> Why are you referring to Narcissistic? My message was directed to BWN, don't twist it into something it's not, it could be misinterpreted.
> 
> ISTJ


And we wouldn't want _that_, now would we, boys?

Oh yeah, [insert type here]


----------



## SpaceMan

Because_why_not said:


> And we wouldn't want _that_, now would we, boys?
> 
> Oh yeah, [insert type here]


You show consideration, whether manipulated or not - you might actually convince me that you're an INFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

SpaceMan said:


> You show consideration, whether manipulated or not - you might actually convince me that you're an INFJ


Exactly. Well, I'm kinda sure I am, but then again, other people have said that I might not be... :/

I'm not really too sure. If everyone else says so, there must be something in it, right?


----------



## SpaceMan

Because_why_not said:


> Exactly. Well, I'm kinda sure I am, but then again, other people have said that I might not be... :/
> 
> I'm not really too sure. If everyone else says so, there must be something in it, right?


Ohhh reaaaalllyyyyyy - Go ahead  indulge us


----------



## Because_why_not

SpaceMan said:


> Ohhh reaaaalllyyyyyy - Go ahead  indulge us


Well, it's pretty much just that really. I can see my Ni/Fe because I want to change the world for everyone. I can't stand selfish acts and although I try to keep a positive outlook, I still feel like it's so hard to make a difference for everyone and no one really understands me, which is pretty hard.

I'm very introspective but although it does get a little exhausting, I do have a need to be with people. Sometimes I feel like I'm a walking contradiction :/

Everything has to be organised and I actually stress so much when it's not I feel sick. I'm kinda the one who keeps things moving for my friends eg I'll plan the holidays.

However, other people said that I'm not an INFJ. So many people have said it, I really doubt that there can't be any truth in it because groups are a lot less likely to be wrong.

What do you think?


----------



## Siri

I knew it!!!!!!! 
You're my dual!!!!! <3


----------



## Because_why_not

Sorry, I'm the kind of INFJ that prefers ENTPs.

But I mean, there's nothing stopping you from trying. Everyone else does too, after all


----------



## Siri

No problem at all 
You can always come back as soon as you get bored of ENTPs


----------



## Endologic

SpaceMan said:


> Why are you referring to Narcissistic? My message was directed to BWN, don't twist it into something it's not, it could be misinterpreted.


Narcissistic said that he had problems understanding sarcasm/sincerity, so I gave him an example.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Well, it's pretty much just that really. I can see my Ni/Fe because I want to change the world for everyone. I can't stand selfish acts and although I try to keep a positive outlook, I still feel like it's so hard to make a difference for everyone and no one really understands me, which is pretty hard.
> 
> I'm very introspective but although it does get a little exhausting, I do have a need to be with people. Sometimes I feel like I'm a walking contradiction :/
> 
> Everything has to be organised and I actually stress so much when it's not I feel sick. I'm kinda the one who keeps things moving for my friends eg I'll plan the holidays.
> 
> However, other people said that I'm not an INFJ. So many people have said it, I really doubt that there can't be any truth in it because groups are a lot less likely to be wrong.
> 
> What do you think?


You're a snake. A Slytherin. :dry:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Ghost Insane said:


> You're a snake. A Slytherin. :dry:


Slytherins aren't bad though


----------



## Roman Empire

She looks/acts pretty ENFP. Probably!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep you're ENTP


----------



## SpaceMan

And you an ENFP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh look another INTP.


----------



## SpaceMan

Blue Ribbon said:


> Oh look another INTP.


You seem convinced, you think I should change already? 

ESFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> You seem convinced, you think I should change already?
> 
> ESFJ


It's up to you


----------



## SpaceMan

Blue Ribbon said:


> It's up to you


But I like the idea of being unknown, hmmm, I feel that my type should describe me, rather than me conforming to it.
I guess INTP describes me.


----------



## Roman Empire

Can't imagine an INTP would have such a blazer wearing anime guy drinking coffee as anime. Impossible! Why would an INTP be associated with that, or have that as image? What would an INTP want to show with that? That they are traditional, that they are arrogant, and better than other people? Looks quite smug.


----------



## SpaceMan

Roman Empire said:


> Can't imagine an INTP would have such a blazer wearing anime guy drinking coffee as anime. Impossible! Why would an INTP be associated with that, or have that as image? What would an INTP want to show with that? That they are traditional, that they are arrogant, and better than other people? Looks quite smug.


You can't imagine, you say? Lies and deceit, you're ENTP, you speak fluent sarcasm and possess a strong sense of imagination. Or at the very least, that's what I like to believe, so I'm giving your post the benefit of the doubt 

ENTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You are an INxP for sure.


----------



## Roman Empire

Could be isfp with that avatar. Want the boring office to burn, but it is not as charismatic as an esfp picture.


----------



## Eset

Entp.


----------



## Siri

Reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Eset

Please, give mercy :'cccc


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You are an ESTJ and I'm an ESFJ the two best types of the MBTI


----------



## Eset

btw your signature is incorrect.

"_Call me 'Bibbon*,'* please._" --> "_Call me 'Bibbon*',* please._"


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Jeez narci, so nitpicky with the grammar


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Please, give mercy :'cccc


I got you some C.C. though.


----------



## Eset

It's just a helping hand.


----------



## Endologic

SpaceMan said:


> But I like the idea of being unknown, hmmm, I feel that my type should describe me, rather than me conforming to it.
> I guess INTP describes me.


One does not simply "conform" to a type.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> I got you some C.C. though.


When pizza cheese is never like that irl; i cri evrytiem :'c


----------



## Endologic

Siri said:


> Reminds me of this guy:


The difference between him and Narcissistic is that this guy is aware of his own sarcasm.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Once again, why INTP?


Idk you ask me; you're the one who questions my type.


----------



## Roman Empire

Emologic is for sure not INTP. Having Emo in his nickname, and a symmetric logo like that. It is like a type 6, SJ badge. He want people to be part of a greater thing, an institution. Never INTP, never.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Roman Empire said:


> Emologic is for sure not INTP. Having Emo in his nickname, and a symmetric logo like that. It is like a type 6, SJ badge. He want people to be part of a greater thing, an institution. Never INTP, never.


Lol that avi is from the anime 'Attack on Titans' 

Also what would you make of my profile? SJ vibes?


----------



## Roman Empire

Blue Ribbon said:


> Lol that avi is from the anime 'Attack on Titans'
> 
> Also what would you make of my profile? SJ vibes?


Fe-dom. Very emotional expressive, including, looking quite interested in others.


----------



## Endologic

Roman Empire said:


> Emologic is for sure not INTP. Having Emo in his nickname, and a symmetric logo like that.


People like you are the reason I put the American English Pronunciation into my signature. If you can't read phonetic script or have no motivation to look it up, it's closest to *"Emmologic"*, but that wouldn't be as pleasing to the eye, which is what is most used to perceive usernames.
It's one word - a word meant to be an ambiguous pseudo-synonym for "Psychologic".

Now, if I didn't know you're being sarcastic, I would have said you would be an NTJ for having a (pretty badass looking) Tywin Lannister avatar and the name "Roman Empire".

Plus, what's wrong with Symmetry?



> It is like a type 6, SJ badge. He want people to be part of a greater thing, an institution. Never INTP, never.


----------



## Roman Empire

Type 8 temperament. So scary


----------



## Eset

what about my avatar?


----------



## Roman Empire

ESFP. Colorful, cheeky Se smile, cheaply dressed (heh) dirty sexual undertones, hidden behind the innocent and pure Fi.


----------



## Retsu

Wtf lol


----------



## Eset

what?


----------



## Roman Empire

@*Retsu* 

Can't imagine an NT having that avatar. Seem too simple. Would an SJ be associated with that avi, nah, too messy and weird. Probably not SFP, looks too rough. Probably not ESTP, looks too cold. ISTP it is. So no, unknown is not correctly typed.

And yes I actually didn't look at your signature first. So I am pleased!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> what?


Lmao narci the ESFP makes total sense. @The Lawyer would agree. I can't believe we missed this while typing him.


----------



## Roman Empire

Blue Ribbon said:


> Lmao narci the ESFP makes total sense. @*The Lawyer* would agree. I can't believe we missed this while typing him.


Nah he is not ESFP. His avatar is. Just like my avatar isn't ENTP either.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Roman Empire said:


> Nah he is not ESFP. His avatar is. Just like my avatar isn't ENTP either.


Ohh... my avi is ESTJ then. 

Dang I thought we were onto something...


----------



## Roman Empire

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ohh... my avi is ESTJ then.
> 
> Dang I thought we were onto something...


I thought your avatar was the female version of how narc looks in real life.


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> I thought your avatar was the female version of how narc looks in real life.


I have purple hair indeed.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> I have purple hair indeed.


Under your arms? roud:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Roman Empire said:


> I thought your avatar was the female version of how narc looks in real life.


I want to lik that post ten times. But since I can't...


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> Under your arms? roud:


Indeed, I dye my armpit hair.


----------



## EidolonAlpha

@Roman Empire
I share Emologic's doubt regarding your avatar and name, since I associate the roman empire with order and tradition, which seems a bit contradicting to the general image of ENTPs (quirky, rebellious...). Plus, while I think that Tywin Lannister is indeed an NT, I doubt that he represents any extroverted side or those of the perceiver-types.


----------



## Roman Empire

Because_why_not said:


>


----------



## Doccium

Because_why_not said:


> I trained for 40 years up in the Himalayas eating nothing but egg whites, rice and broccoli everyday. My master, Rengitoku, was harsh and strict, but he help me achieve greatness.
> 
> Then, one day, Ohtoubu clan attacked. My master risked his life to save me, and I thought he'd successeed, but little did we know that the scum had planed a bomb on their own dog (turns out, it wasn't just hotdog sausages) and it took out my master.
> 
> As I held him in my arms, the snow slowly began to fall and he wispered to me, "Fullfill your destiny ... my apprentice..." I cried up to the sky all dramatic like as his life slowly slipped out of my arms, to assend onto its journey to the Heavens above. I wiped the tears from my eyes (mainly because they were freezing on my face) for I knew what I had to do, to pass on my master's wisdom. So I stood up, returned to the land know as the Head of the Burch Trees and set up an account on PerC to explain why he is an INFP.
> 
> 
> 
> INFP


You needed eggs, rice and broccoli in order to survive? My two centuries long training consisted of consuming the hatred I felt towards myself and my own tears. 

(Besides, I always thought you might be some kind of iNtuitive though I'm not sure which one exactly.)


----------



## Roman Empire

Doccium said:


> You needed eggs, rice and broccoli in order to survive? My two centuries long training consisted of consuming the hatred I felt towards myself and my own tears.
> 
> (Besides, I always thought you might be some kind of iNtuitive though I'm not sure which one exactly.)


The worst kind of intuitive, right?


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> The worst kind of intuitive, right?


All intuitives are bad.


----------



## Because_why_not

Roman Empire said:


>














Doccium said:


> You needed eggs, rice and broccoli in order to survive? My two centuries long training consisted of consuming the hatred I felt towards myself and my own tears.
> 
> (Besides, I always thought you might be some kind of iNtuitive though I'm not sure which one exactly.)


I wasn't training because of hatred though. Hatred's no good for you, gurl. You need to get rid of that baggage! Love and Peace <33 That's the INFJ way <33


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> All intuitives are bad.


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> All intuitives are bad.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-intellectualism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_discrimination

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_discrimination

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supremacism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scapegoating


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I said ENTJ and I shall do so again.


----------



## Roman Empire

isfp


----------



## Eset

Watch out, people might confuse you as an introvert with all that posting.


----------



## RaisinKG

Of course, narci always typed correctly


----------



## Blue Ribbon

flourine said:


> Of course, narci always typed correctly


Omg omg omg your avi is soooo cute. Where is it from? 

Flourine most stereotypical ESFP ever. No one should question it.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Bibbon is typed correctly.


----------



## Roman Empire

Could be INFJ, type 9. Seem kind of diplomatic, chill, and polite. But not Fe-dom.


----------



## RaisinKG

Blue Ribbon said:


> Omg omg omg your avi is soooo cute. Where is it from?
> 
> Flourine most stereotypical ESFP ever. No one should question it.


ye so adorable, it is from the Touhou game Phantasmagoria of Flower View, but she made her debut earlier in Imperishable Night.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh so cool Flo the ESFP


----------



## RaisinKG

and Bibbon the ESE =)


----------



## 3266682

I dun like kawaii things, so ye you prolly some ugu SP.


----------



## Spleen

It seems.


----------



## SpaceMan

INTJ fits you


----------



## Spleen

INTP fits you as well. o/


----------



## Siri

INTP fits you as well.


----------



## Roman Empire

Still doubt the ESTP. But I am just a fool.


----------



## SpaceMan

Is that Garden of sinners? 3-4 month intervals between sock folding? Smells like INTP.

Ninjaed*

You are ENTP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Cute in the way only INTPs can be


----------



## Siri

> Is that Garden of sinners?


Yup, that was Ryougi.

Blue: An obvious ESFJ.


----------



## Roman Empire

Siri said:


> Yup, that was Ryougi.
> 
> Blue: An obvious ESFJ.


----------



## SpaceMan

Blue Ribbon said:


> Cute in the way only INTPs can be


Oh stahp, you're making me blush* But what if I'm INFP :O
@Siri , your sudden avatar change makes me heavily doubt your type. 
You're probably must be a gangsta INTP, who loves cats, guns and green.


----------



## Siri

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Roman Empire

Siri said:


>


Makes absolutely no sense for me. ESTP, type 5, and cats lol :laughing:


----------



## Spleen

What makes you think I'm being personal?


----------



## Siri

Narci: Typical Ti user.

Spleen: Probably.


----------



## Eset

"_oozing Se dom from each part of his hideous face_" <--- that be a personal critique/opinion.


----------



## Spleen

It was a mere sarcasm. Plus, it's true that his Se is more than obvious.


----------



## Candy Apple

Yep, INTJ.


----------



## Spleen

ISTJ. o/


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Agent Sploog


----------



## Jakuri

Yes, accurately typed.


----------



## Miss Bingley

First impressions say INTP or INFP, so yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## SpaceMan

Based on vibe, I'm going with INFP


----------



## Eset

ntp.


----------



## SpaceMan

Yup, you are correctly typed... I think.


----------



## Eset

"_I think therefore I am._"

INTP


----------



## Enterprise

Or, if you prefer the original Latin: _"Cogito, ergo sum."_ 

Definitely a Te-user of some sort. So, xxTJ.


----------



## versace

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

I don't know about you, but I guess you are right in your type.


----------



## AshOrLey

Not really lol


----------



## Eset

INFP is inaccurate.


----------



## AshOrLey

Lonely little estj showering his inferior fi onto everyone else because no one thinks he's an estj


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Not really lol


u wot m8


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> u wot m8


I'm not a, "m8" but rather, I am a, "AshOrLey"


----------



## RaisinKG

Have you considered ENFP / INFJ?


----------



## Enterprise

flourine said:


> Have you considered ENFP / INFJ?


Ash has some _explosive_ Fi, and is definitely a Ne-user. So the question is whether she leads with Ne or with Fi. Does she have inferior Te or inferior Si?

As for you, you've been type-flipping for fun, and I haven't seen any long posts from you, so I can't tell yet.


----------



## RaisinKG

Enterprise said:


> Ash has some _explosive_ Fi, and is definitely a Ne-user. So the question is whether she leads with Ne or with Fi. Does she have inferior Te or inferior Si?
> 
> As for you, you've been type-flipping for fun, and I haven't seen any long posts from you, so I can't tell yet.


Do you have a typing thread, by any chance?


----------



## Enterprise

flourine said:


> Do you have a typing thread, by any chance?


A typing thread for myself? Or a thread where I try to type people? I have neither.


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh I mean't the former


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Confused and or Trolling yet adorable ENTP. 

Normal. Yes accurately typed.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

^ This user is OG... I'm going to say yes, accurately typed. Hard to imagine someone having been on here for 7 years and being mistyped.


----------



## Eset

I don't know, never met you before.


----------



## Roman Empire

Nah, he is ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

Nah, he is INTP.


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> Nah, he is INTP.


----------



## Eset

entj


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


>


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


>



It is funny how T people can be so deadpan but still love small cute expressive anime girls so much.


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


>


I never thought an ESTJ capable of being a massive weeb, but you're making me doubt that...


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> It is funny how T people can be so deadpan but still love small cute expressive anime girls so much.


It's more so; the "_small cute expressive anime girls_" are a way for T types to express themselves i.e. they're an extension of themselves.


----------



## Roman Empire

Enterprise said:


> I never thought an ESTJ capable of being a massive weeb, but you're making me doubt that...


It's my job to make people doubt things from my distant observations in the shadows.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> I never thought an ESTJ capable of being a massive weeb, but you're making me doubt that...


It's that inf-Fi, you never know what you're going to get with an ESTJ.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> It's more so; the "_small cute expressive anime girls_" are a way for T types to express themselves i.e. they're an extension of themselves.


I guess the reason I like gifs so much. Is because I find expressing a lot of emotions quite corny/phony. So it is fun to over do/exaggerate the emotion expressed. To take the piss out of it, not to feel phony.


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> I guess the reason I like gifs so much. Is because I find expressing a lot of emotions quite corny/phony. So it is fun to over do/exaggerate the emotion expressed. To take the piss out of it, not to feel phony.


i.e. use of sarcasm


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> It's more so; the "_small cute expressive anime girls_" are a way for T types to express themselves i.e. they're an extension of themselves.


Absolutely. Thinking-doms I'd say tend to like them especially since they usually embody the inferior feeling function. Inferiors are described as _childish_, not _weak_. Given the unnaturally expressive nature of anime girls in both the art style and in writing, they appeal as a kind of identity for inferior feeling to resonate with.



narcissistic said:


> It's that inf-Fi, you never know what you're going to get with an ESTJ.


Inferior Fe is just this messy, gushy, warmth all dammed up inside of a kind of massive water tower that sits in the middle of a city. The water can get to the town through pipes underground but they can't extend past the outer wall. So we have to build aqueducts and the aqueducts will seriously fuck up the town and disrupt all of its well organized and efficient functioning if they break. But the people outside the wall still need water and the town's commerce would die if the water never flowed out past the wall.

Weird analogy I just sort of made up as I went along for some reason but it's accurate.


----------



## Roman Empire

Enterprise said:


> Absolutely. Thinking-doms I'd say tend to like them especially since they usually embody the inferior feeling function. Inferiors are described as _childish_, not _weak_. Given the unnaturally expressive nature of anime girls in both the art style and in writing, they appeal as a kind of identity for inferior feeling to resonate with.
> 
> 
> Inferior Fe is just this messy, gushy, warmth all dammed up inside of a kind of massive water tower that sits in the middle of a city. The water can get to the town through pipes underground but they can't extend past the outer wall. So we have to build aqueducts and the aqueducts will seriously fuck up the town and disrupt all of its well organized and efficient functioning if they break. But the people outside the wall still need water and the town's commerce would die if the water never flowed out past the wall.
> 
> Weird analogy I just sort of made up as I went along for some reason but it's accurate.


I wonder where you got that aqueduct inspiration from


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> i.e. use of sarcasm


I lived with a guy who was ISTJ and also made anime characters. So with that enormous amount of empirical evidence I can now conclude ISTJs/ESTJs all make anime characters in their spare time. In before some one jumps on me and begins to moralize that it isn't true.


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> I lived with a guy who was ISTJ and also made anime characters. So with that enormous amount of empirical evidence I can now conclude ISTJs/ESTJs all make anime characters in their spare time. In before some one jumps on me and begins to moralize that it isn't true.


I mean, I would; but it has no use to me drawing senselessly i.e. doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

narcissistic said:


> I don't know, never met you before.


That's kind of the point of all this, isn't it?


----------



## Shinsei

Yeah you seem typed correctly. LOL


----------



## Roman Empire

Could be INTJ 8, seems cold and rude


----------



## Eset

NineTypesOfLight said:


> That's kind of the point of all this, isn't it?


How can I say your type is accurate if I don't know you?


----------



## Siri

Idk your type as well.


----------



## Shinsei

no


----------



## Roman Empire

Yes


----------



## Shinsei

Is it just me or is there something different about you?

Its almost like your nice


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes now get off this thread.


----------



## Shinsei

well shit some is mad


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow Blue Ribbon, never seen her so toxic and negative before.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I'm not mad... just annoyed that everyone's mistyped. Clearly you're all SJs.


----------



## Shinsei

no


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Nice try ISTJ


----------



## Roman Empire

Damn Ribbon, something you want to take about, it's okay, you're among friends.


----------



## Shinsei

No ENFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Roman Empire said:


> Damn Ribbon, something you want to take about, it's okay, you're among friends.


What is that? Actual concern? *gasp* you're an Fe dom aren't you?


----------



## Roman Empire

I am lovely until I reach perC legend. Then I will establish a dictatorship, and lead with tyranny.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

narcissistic said:


> How can I say your type is accurate if I don't know you?


I just found it humorous considering there are already a thousand pages of comments of people typing others.


----------



## Roman Empire

NineTypesOfLight said:


> I just found it humorous considering there are already a thousand pages of comments of people typing others.


Finally a thread were we can nitpick each others types without getting banned! Freedom


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> I am lovely until I reach perC legend. Then I will establish a dictatorship, and lead with tyranny.


Get in line, sucker.


----------



## Eset

NineTypesOfLight said:


> I just found it humorous considering there are already a thousand pages of comments of people typing others.


50% of those are just underes, 40% of those are people typing each other that they know, 10% of those are just arguments (derailing) <-- actually it may be more on the derailing.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> Get in line, sucker.


I know you have nightmares about some day you wake up, and I have passed you in posts.


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> I know you have nightmares about some day you wake up, and I have passed you in posts.


You're just doing it to spite me, ain't ya! XD


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> You're just doing it to spite me, ain't ya! XD


You know nothing Jon Snow.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Nah, the above user is actually an INFP 4w3, and was not part of the Roman Empire but of the Hun Dynasty.


----------



## Roman Empire

Your avatar scares me. ESFP.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Easily scared. Another reason to think my original analysis was correct. Also might be a bit racist. The Huns were racist as hell.

Confirmation bias is kicking in.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep yep, you're ESFP alright roud:


----------



## Enterprise

Wrong. Clearly an ISTJ.


----------



## Roman Empire

Could be INTP, now I saw you wrote an entire passage of shit wanting to argue with Emologic. NTPs are great at writing a lot.


----------



## Spleen

That's quite accurate. o/


----------



## Roman Empire

Spleen said:


> That's quite accurate. o/


How would you make sense of being an INTJ and type 4 at the same time, when the behavior is nearly the polar opposites for the types?


----------



## Enterprise

Spleen said:


> That's quite accurate. o/


You're rather the opposite yourself. (not verbose in any sense of the word)



Roman Empire said:


> How would you make sense of being an INTJ and type 4 at the same time, when the behavior is nearly the polar opposites for the types?


Type 4 is a very common INFJ enneagram, but it seems very rare for INTJs. It is a common wing for INTJ 5s though, and 5 is the enneagram of the overwhelming majority of INTJs.


----------



## Siri

Roman Empire said:


> How do you measure the strength of a function? And are you claiming my Fe is stronger than my Ti solely because it is extroverted?


I had said *overall*, if you didn't see. I am not claiming that.
You don't have to measure your strengths, it's something that you're aware of.



> Why is that natural?


An introverted person is more likely to use the subjective functions since he/she prefers to be introverted.



> Why are they more in touch with their feelings compared to Fe users. Where do you have this from?


If you've understood the functions well enough, then it should be quite clear to you that Fi analyses subjective feelings and Fe users generally avoid doing that since they're more focused on the external emotional state.


----------



## Siri

Roman Empire said:


> when they are from what I have been reading the polar opposites in tendencies, behavior, and way of operating as a personality.


Explain how?


----------



## Roman Empire

Spleen said:


> There's a huge correlation between Fi and 4.


Fi-doms/auxiliary makes a lot of sense to me. The behavior/descriptions of the behavior does simple have a lot in common and add up. 



> Wouldn't it be easier to envisage those who are both INTJ and 4 have a tertiary function more developed than the average INTJ?


According to typology theory I have come by. Then your functions gets more developed with time, and you're either born, or nurtured into a specific enneagram type earlier in life to cope with the hole/emptiness you have inside. Which maakes it a coping mechanism/type. 

So how would it makes sense your Fi is that developed unless you are 50 years old, and you get a coping mechanism early in life?

Makes no sense to me.



> After all, why is everyone admit easily the existence of INFJ 5w4 and not the reverse?


Because there's a major difference from a type 4 and type 5. It is not just a number away, it is a head type and a heart type. One is nearly the most sensitive and emotional, the other is the most logical/rational.


----------



## Roman Empire

@*Siri* 



> You don't have to measure your strengths, it's something that you're aware of.


Sounds very subjective if you can't measure it. Nearly astrology like.



> An introverted person is more likely to use the subjective functions since he/she prefers to be introverted.


Why? How does it make sense.



> If you've understood the functions well enough, then it should be quite clear to you that Fi analyses subjective feelings and Fe users generally avoid doing that since they're more focused on the external emotional state.


Fi has nothing to do with feelings. Feeler also doesn't mean the feel more than others. it is cognitive typology. There's Fi-logic, then there's Ti-logic.


----------



## Roman Empire

Siri said:


> Explain how?


Read about the INTJ type and the type 4. Then you will find out one is highly cerebral, and distanced from being dictacted by emotions. While the other is nearly swallowed by them.


----------



## Spleen

Roman Empire said:


> Read about the INTJ type and the type 4. Then you will find out one is highly cerebral, and distanced from being dictacted by emotions. While the other is nearly swallowed by them.


I think it's common sense that 4w5/5w4 are a weird combinations precisely for the reasons you explained in your post. It's indeed a weird mix between the most emotional type in the eneagram with the most rational. However, this combination is never questioned in the eneagram. 

What I don't really understand is that people are always willing to admit the existence of INFJ 5w4 or 6w5 (Schopenhauer was an INFJ 5w4) but not the reverse.

In my theory, if INxJ tend to have a tertiary function developed earlier than the other types, that's because they get stuck easily in loops with their tertiary function due to the unusual nature of Ni. :/


----------



## Roman Empire

Spleen said:


> However, this combination is never questioned in the eneagram.


Why do you say this. Why should it be questioned in the enneagram, when they focus about the enneagram and not MBTI or combinations. You are also not going to buy beers in a wine shop.



> What I don't really understand is that people are always willing to admit the existence of INFJ 5w4 or 6w5 (Schopenhauer was an INFJ 5w4) but not the reverse.


I have not really any interest in talking about that type, when I am interested in understanding how yours make sense to you. But it either seems like you don't want to explain it nor can't. So I will stop asking questions I guess.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Roman Empire said:


> @Enterprise
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to perform at a high level it makes sense you are as well rounded as possible in all skills it requires to succeed pushing that performance to it's limit. But it still doesn't make sense to me you are a perfect representation of your type, just because you use more Fe, than Ti. There's no imperfect version of a type. Every one just are. There's no end goal to a type or thing to accomplish. No success criteria. So a statement like that makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "develop" functions. Do you think it is like a muscle that can be trained? The more Si I do, the less I feel attracted to it. The more Ne I do, still feel like doing Ne. It is just natural.


I disagree. My Si and Ti have developed since I've learnt from INTPs like Enterprise, SpaceMan and the ones I play mafia with. I agree it isn't a muscle that can be trained. Which is why if you use Si at your level, it sucks. But if you watch how SJs use Si, you will understand that there's a lot more depth to Si than 'tradition seeking' or 'routines' or 'heirarcy' or whatever. Si is a whole different way of looking at the world. You can never be as good as an Si user in using your Si. That is true, but you will become more aware of your flaws and weaknesses - where there are gaps in your Si. 

Types get better at using functions as they age. If you take a 15 year old ENTP and a 65 year old ENTP who do you think is going to be better at putting their Ne and Ti to use? Flaws get better as time passes and your core gets strengthened. If you're mindful of these changes, you can speed up the maturation process. Instead of witing off SFJ types as boring and irrational, why not try to learn from us? Interacting with @Because_why_not brings out my Ne. Interacting with @narcissistic brings out my Si and just about every mafia game I play puts a huge amount of pressure on Si + Ti and teaches me to put aside my Fe and work from Si instead. It's all part of self development 

You say there is no end goal to type. Then why learn it? So you can type other people? I can tell myself, 'well, I'm an ESFJ so my Ne and Ti suck. Might as well conform to the stereotypical 'everyone's mom who bakes cookies and gossips with the neighborhood women, who was also probably a mean highschool cheerleader' description' or I can try to be better. You sometimes need to work against your own nature. This is why many of the older ESFJs you meet are cut throat competitive professionals. In fact, I worked under an ISFJ instrumentation engineer for a month and I tell you, he can give any ST type a run for their money. How can he do that if his Ti wasn't developed? I am an ESFJ and I will not try to stop growing till I am as good as an INTP at Ti and as good as an ENTP at Ne. I know this will never happen which is why it's a lifelong struggle. I will be the best an ESFJ can be and then I will be better.


----------



## Enterprise

Roman Empire said:


> @Enterprise
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to perform at a high level it makes sense you are as well rounded as possible in all skills it requires to succeed pushing that performance to it's limit. But it still doesn't make sense to me you are a perfect representation of your type, just because you use more Fe, than Ti. There's no imperfect version of a type. Every one just are. There's no end goal to a type or thing to accomplish. No success criteria. So a statement like that makes no sense.


That's fair, but I think we're debating semantics here. The sentiment was that the _ideal_ person of a type has achieved competency and balance in all their functions. We agree on that.



Roman Empire said:


> How do you "develop" functions. Do you think it is like a muscle that can be trained? The more Si I do, the less I feel attracted to it. The more Ne I do, still feel like doing Ne. It is just natural.


Of course. If you felt like doing Si more than Ne you'd be a Si-type. Inferior functions are the weakest "muscles," but that doesn't mean they're ineffectual or superfluous. Inferiors are actually incredibly powerful because they can perform the function the dominant can't. This is far less drastic but far more easily observable in the aux and tertiary functions. It also makes when you see someone who has it as dom seem like fucking God. They do so easily what you struggle so much with.

I can imagine it's less inherently emotional and magnetic with you as Si and Ne aren't really feeling functions. As a feeling-inferior, Fe-doms slay me. I wish I could even be a fraction as competent as they are with Fe. That doesn't mean I want to be a Fe-dom though; Fe is the weakest muscle after all, it's exhausting and draining to use with much frequency, but it also gives the biggest endorphin rush, so to speak. I'd like to know how to apply and integrate its use efficiently so I can be the most balanced and healthy person I can be.


----------



## Spleen

Roman Empire said:


> Why do you say this. Why should it be questioned in the enneagram, when they focus about the enneagram and not MBTI or combinations. You are also not going to buy beers in a wine shop.


What you wrote doesn't make any sense to me. I said 4w5/5w4 were by essence an extremely unusual combinations due to the contradicting functions of those two types. But that doesn't make them necessary impossible. Exactly just like my type. I guess you misunderstood what I wanted to say. (but it's hard for me to get understood easily since English is just my second language)




Roman Empire said:


> I have not really any interest in talking about that type, when I am interested in understanding how yours make sense to you. But it either seems like you don't want to explain it nor can't. So I will stop asking questions I guess.


Well, I already said it was for me highly correlated with my tertiary Fi. Have you already forgotten it? Besides, it's a bit annoying for me to imply I'm unwilling to explain the nature of my nature when I spent my time with you doing this. :/


----------



## Siri

Roman Empire said:


> @*Siri*
> Sounds very subjective if you can't measure it. Nearly astrology like.


What else do you expect, typology is pseudo science XD
There's no proof of its 100% accuracy. 



> Why? How does it make sense.


A person uses all 8 functions, 4 of which you use consciously according to Jung. Now, an introvert given that their dominant function is introverted would find an extroverted function draining, since that's how the orientation of their psychic energy is. But they need to use the extroverted function that supports their dominant introverted function (since you need both perception and judging functions to process data). Even then, the usage of the auxiliary function is draining to some extent. So, prolonged introversion can cause a person to be more in touch with their introverted functions (especially conscious functions) than the extroverted ones.



> Fi has nothing to do with feelings. Feeler also doesn't mean the feel more than others. it is cognitive typology.


Indeed, I did mean the Jungian definition of feeling. Fi users are more in touch with their morals, plus Fi is also a function of _individualism_.



> There's Fi-logic, then there's Ti-logic.


Lmao, you've clearly misunderstood the two. There's no such thing as Fi logic. If anything can be explained through proper logic it's not Fi.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Blue Ribbon said:


> Also this is an actual response. No I'm not drunk I'm just tired because I spent 3 hours waiting in line at a bank because the government has devalued all INR 500 and 1000 notes and there is no money anywhere.... I'm frustrated because I was broke the last week and decided to go to the bank and get money because all 500 and 1000 rupee notes are essentially pieces of paper.
> 
> God I feel so good getting that out of my system.


Yikes you spent three hours? My mum got lucky yesterday at the bank after an hour and a half of waiting, she was the last one to get the money before they announced they were all out lawl... It's still quite a headache though, I'm clinging to change like my life depends on it (lol it actually does XD)

And the 2000 rupee notes are so UGLY they look like fake monopoly cash


----------



## Siri

Roman Empire said:


> Read about the INTJ type and the type 4. Then you will find out one is highly cerebral, and distanced from being dictacted by emotions. While the other is nearly swallowed by them.


Lmao, the feelings in MBTI do not mean emotions. _Thinkers_ can have deep emotions as well. 

It's time, you find better sources for your information.


----------



## Siri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Yikes you spent three hours? My mum got lucky yesterday at the bank after an hour and a half of waiting, she was the last one to get the money before they announced they were all out lawl... It's still quite a headache though, I'm clinging to change like my life depends on it (lol it actually does XD)
> 
> And the 2000 rupee notes are so UGLY they look like fake monopoly cash


Lucky me, 100s are all I have since last week xD


----------



## Spleen

Siri said:


> Lmao, the feelings in MBTI do not mean emotions. _Thinkers_ can have deep emotions as well.
> 
> It's time, you find better sources for your information.


Plus, I also wish to add that dominant thinkers (IxTPs and ExTJ) can be extremely emotional due to the influence of their inferior. ^^'


----------



## Siri

Spleen said:


> Plus, I also wish to add that dominant thinkers (IxTPs and ExTJ) can be extremely emotional due to the influence of their inferior. ^^'


If you think about it, that's the reason for the development of their Fi role function which makes them appear polite in the beginning.


----------



## Roman Empire

@Blue Ribbon



> My Si and Ti have developed since I've learnt from INTPs like Enterprise, SpaceMan and the ones I play mafia with.


How do you prove or measure that?



> That is true, but you will become more aware of your flaws and weaknesses


There's never been anyone never becoming aware of their strength and weakness' as they became older?



> Which is why if you use Si at your level, it sucks.


I don't consider myself bad at Si. I just don't like doing Si things, compared to NeTi things. It is boring to me. But if you gave me 1 month to study an ISTJ, I promise you I could do what he does better than him, if I wanted to. But why would I, if I don't enjoy it? It is not that I suck at it, I just don't find it stimulating. People can think/use all functions. We are all just human beings.

But somehow it is natural for me to use Ti and make up what makes sense to me based on my own logic. Instead of being goal oriented like a Te wanting statistic, empirical data and what not. 



> Types get better at using functions as they age. If you take a 15 year old ENTP and a 65 year old ENTP who do you think is going to be better at putting their Ne and Ti to use?


I disagree. Becoming older does not necessarily make you better. Just like an 60 man is not necessarily better at football. Again how do you measure being good at Ne and Ti? What is the criteria. Another person is literally better than being himself than me? lol



> Flaws get better as time passes and your core gets strengthened. If you're mindful of these changes, you can speed up the maturation process.


Where do you have this information from or what is the logic that backs this statement up?



> Instead of witing off SFJ types as boring and irrational, why not try to learn from us?


Because I don't want to do the stuff you do. So why the fuck would I learn from you?



> You say there is no end goal to type. Then why learn it?


I learn it because I care about differences. And I care about myself and my potential behavior. The more I learn about people and what is going on in their and my head. The more power I ultimately feel I have. Because I know peoples motives, and desires. Therefore I can understand/get what I want from myself and them. Also I like categorizing things, because then I feel I have control of it. Knowledge makes me feel safe. That I know wtf is going on and why. There's no end goal with that. I just want to know for fun.



> Might as well conform to the stereotypical 'everyone's mom who bakes cookies and gossips with the neighborhood women, who was also probably a mean highschool cheerleader' description' or I can try to be better. You sometimes need to work against your own nature.


Being better. Means improving what already is. Being better does not mean being someone you are not.



> This is why many of the older ESFJs you meet are cut throat competitive professionals. In fact, I worked under an ISFJ instrumentation engineer for a month and I tell you, he can give any ST type a run for their money. How can he do that if his Ti wasn't developed?


Are you claiming it is impossible to be smart or competitive without Ti?



> I am an ESFJ and I will not try to stop growing till I am as good as an INTP at Ti and as good as an ENTP at Ne. I know this will never happen which is why it's a lifelong struggle. I will be the best an ESFJ can be and then I will be better.


Sounds quite stupid to be something you are not. And kind of stupid wanting to have as long a dick as an INTP when you are born with a vagina.

How did you arrive at these funny conclusions, megalomania? :laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

@Enterprise



> That's fair, but I think we're debating semantics here. The sentiment was that the _ideal_ person of a type has achieved competency and balance in all their functions. We agree on that.


Being an ideal type does not really make any sense to me, as I can't see how you can measure the success of a stack of cognitive functions in itself. What makes sense is finding balance in your individual and unique life.



> Of course. If you felt like doing Si more than Ne you'd be a Si-type. Inferior functions are the weakest "muscles," but that doesn't mean they're ineffectual or superfluous. Inferiors are actually incredibly powerful because they can perform the function the dominant can't. This is far less drastic but far more easily observable in the aux and tertiary functions. It also makes when you see someone who has it as dom seem like fucking God. They do so easily what you struggle so much with.


I agree that is why SJs are fascinating. They actually get stimulated doing what is torturous to me. While listening to NeTi makes them zone out in 5 secs.



> I can imagine it's less inherently emotional and magnetic with you as Si and Ne aren't really feeling functions. As a feeling-inferior, Fe-doms slay me. I wish I could even be a fraction as competent as they are with Fe. That doesn't mean I want to be a Fe-dom though; Fe is the weakest muscle after all, it's exhausting and draining to use with much frequency, but it also gives the biggest endorphin rush, so to speak. I'd like to know how to apply and integrate its use efficiently so I can be the most balanced and healthy person I can be.


I just spoke to an INTP friend 5 secs ago, who is also into MBTI. I made an analogy that the difference between him and I socially were like I have a natural "feeler" on what is fucking with others and what isn't. I can just feel when things are too much. But he is literally like an Alien coming from Mars. He can't sense or feel when he has fucked up boundaries. So he is literally making up Ti-frameworks of what he can and not can do. When I do X, Y happens. An ENTP with tertiary Fe just "knows" - That is also why INTPs usually have more friends than ENTPs. INTPs fuck people up, but they never do it with bad intentions. ENTPs literally like to "fuck" with people. Because they can fool people so easily having NeTi and then tertiary Fe to relate to how "they feel" and what is going through there head. Which makes them much better at manipulating, which is quite a turn off for a lot of people.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Roman Empire said:


> @Blue Ribbon
> 
> 
> 
> How do you prove or measure that?
> 
> 
> 
> There's never been anyone never becoming aware of their strength and weakness' as they became older?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself bad at Si. I just don't like doing Si things, compared to NeTi things. It is boring to me. But if you gave me 1 month to study an ISTJ, I promise you I could do what he does better than him, if I wanted to. But why would I, if I don't enjoy it? It is not that I suck at it, I just don't find it stimulating. People can think/use all functions. We are all just human beings.
> 
> But somehow it is natural for me to use Ti and make up what makes sense to me based on my own logic. Instead of being goal oriented like a Te wanting statistic, empirical data and what not.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Becoming older does not necessarily make you better. Just like an 60 man is not necessarily better at football. Again how do you measure being good at Ne and Ti? What is the criteria. Another person is literally better than being himself than me? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you have this information from or what is the logic that backs this statement up?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't want to do the stuff you do. So why the fuck would I learn from you?
> 
> 
> 
> I learn it because I care about differences. And I care about myself and my potential behavior. The more I learn about people and what is going on in their and my head. The more power I ultimately feel I have. Because I know peoples motives, and desires. Therefore I can understand/get what I want from myself and them. Also I like categorizing things, because then I feel I have control of it. Knowledge makes me feel safe. That I know wtf is going on and why. There's no end goal with that. I just want to know for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Being better. Means improving what already is. Being better does not mean being someone you are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming it is impossible to be smart or competitive without Ti?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds quite stupid to be something you are not. And kind of stupid wanting to have as long a dick as an INTP when you are born with a vagina.
> 
> How did you arrive at these funny conclusions, megalomania? :laughing:


I can't explain the concept of Dimensionality of functions without going into Socionics and since you don't believe in it, I'll just be wasting my time.


----------



## Roman Empire

Blue Ribbon said:


> I can't explain the concept of Dimensionality of functions without going into Socionics and since you don't believe in it, I'll just be wasting my time.


I have never said I don't "believe socionics" but if you can quote it, be free to do so. I simply don't know anything more about it than it is the overthought russian version of MBTI, where they say ENTPs have long noses.


----------



## bremen

Its the inferior Fi, I tell you.

Anyway, correctly typed. Why did you choose this nickname entreprise btw?


----------



## Eset

> Why did you choose this nickname entreprise btw?


Cos he low key wants to be Ne-dom.


----------



## Enterprise

ColdNobility said:


> Its the inferior Fi, I tell you.


Probably. Rom-com type anime can give inferior feeling a quick hit.



ColdNobility said:


> Anyway, correctly typed. Why did you choose this nickname entreprise btw?


Long story, my (from what I can tell) correctly-typed friend.

But, to condense it all, it's a nod to the USS Enterprise (CV-6), the most decorated aircraft carrier in naval history.



narcissistic said:


> Cos he low key wants to be Ne-dom.


Not even a little bit. Maybe I'd be an ENFP for a day just to see what that shit's like but I don't want to be a Ne-dom. Bleh.


----------



## Eset

That be a hella lot of aircraft.


----------



## bremen

You should watch Kantai collection ESTJ.


Enterprise said:


> Long story, my (from what I can tell) correctly-typed friend.
> But, to condense it all, it's a nod to the USS Enterprise (CV-6), the most decorated aircraft carrier in naval history.


Cool story (no meme intended).


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> You should watch Kantai collection ESTJ.












Are you for cereal?


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Are you for cereal?


Kantai collection to please your Fi.
Legend of the galactic heroes to please your Te.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Kantai collection to please your Fi.
> Legend of the galactic heroes to please your Te.


I already got too much Fi, people might think I'm INFP.


----------



## Enterprise

I've developed a Fe addiction. This is serious. Need summadat dope ass shit, straight from the FJs.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> I already got too much Fi, people might think I'm INFP.


The way I see it, you don't show much Fi except for your avatars, etc.


Enterprise said:


> I've developed a Fe addiction. This is serious.


Fe is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Enterprise

ColdNobility said:


> Fe is one hell of a drug.


Many a time have I uttered those words. Doesn't help the fact I wanna lovely ENFJ girl to mainline that shit into my veins on the daily, though.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> Many a time have I uttered those words. Doesn't help the fact I wanna lovely ENFJ girl to mainline that shit into my veins on the daily, though.


What's the difference between the Fe drug to the Fi drug?
To me; they both wanna grab some of that.


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> What's the difference between the Fe drug to the Fi drug?
> To me; they both wanna grab some of that.


Brutha, I ain' finna tell ya the damn scientifics behind the dopes right now. Withdrawal's hittin' me like a ton a bricks. Long story short, one gets you high as a kite, doesn't do much for me, and vice versa with the other.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> Brutha, *I ain' finna* tell ya the damn scientifics behind the dopes right now. Withdrawal's hittin' me like a ton a bricks. Long story short, one gets you high as a kite, doesn't do much for me, and vice versa with the other.


I'll tell you what you will be finna though:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Enterprise said:


> Many a time have I uttered those words. Doesn't help the fact I wanna lovely ENFJ girl to mainline that shit into my veins on the daily, though.


Yeah because ESFJs can't do that. Right.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFJ seems a great fit for bibbon


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yeah because ESFJs can't do that. Right.


Are you _jealous_?


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yeah because ESFJs can't do that. Right.


No. You'll always be second best to the ENFJ master race. Live with it.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Hmmm yes I believe generation Y is the correct type.


----------



## Enterprise

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yeah because ESFJs can't do that. Right.


Oh, they can. I just have a preference for ENFJs.

Why so sour, Bibbon?


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Perhaps so....hm.....
> 
> I'll admit you're not easy to type lol


I probably have a personality disorder or something D: 

I AM DEFECTIVE


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Retsu said:


> I probably have a personality disorder or something D:
> 
> I AM DEFECTIVE


D'aww it doesn't matter as much though, you'll always be Retsu to me :tongue:

(Which is probably of no significance to you anyway lawl)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> I probably have a personality disorder or something D:
> 
> I AM DEFECTIVE


You are Generation Z, a viable mate under the ageist paradigm. Tell me about your skills and abilities.


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> D'aww it doesn't matter as much though, you'll always be Retsu to me :tongue:
> 
> (Which is probably of no significance to you anyway lawl)


Thx. What makes me hard to type tho


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are Generation Z, a viable mate under the ageist paradigm. Tell me about your skills and abilities.


I'm good at chocolate


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Retsu said:


> Thx. What makes me hard to type tho


Got no idea lol, maybe it's cause you exhibit characteristics from more than just one type, not sure though...


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Got no idea lol, maybe it's cause you exhibit characteristics from more than just one type, not sure though...


Oh.... I don't know if that's good or not


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> I'm good at chocolate


Are you telling me that you are foul smelling?


----------



## Doll

Yoda, typed correctly you are.


----------



## Shinsei

ENFP?


----------



## Roman Empire

Probably INTJ, they never make sentences more than 10 words anyway.


----------



## Doll

Ghost Insane said:


> ENFP?


 Story of my life! I'm pretty set at this point, but there were a variety of factors that brought me to my conclusion. Part of me is still open to change, however...
@Roman Empire - I'm on the fence. I don't see a lot of Ne, tbh... you seem pretty set in some of your ways, although that could be a faulty understanding of Ne on my part.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Not correctly, I say. Very incorrectly.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not correctly, I say. Very incorrectly.


 Correct as always, yoda. 

Give me an alternative so I can explore it, plskthnx?


----------



## Roman Empire

Maybe INTP, NTPs can be obsessed like getting 20k posts, a weird unusual thing to do. You just seem so nice for an INTP. But I guess that is possible too.


----------



## SpaceMan

Retsu said:


> Thx. What makes me hard to type tho


I haven't seen any long posts from you, making it difficult for me to place you  (Provided that I haven't missed any, or that I'm not being ignorant)

But from what I've seen you definitely seem very "chill". You do not seem to bother with conflict (like emologic), whether it is to correct something that is being misrepresenting, or to even disengage the conflict itself. Nothing seems to rile you up 

It's like you're eating popcorn on the sidelines, or maybe even sitting at home consistently folding your "socks" in the background, whilst a discussion emerges, and then you throw in a couple of jokes. I find it hilarious  Maybe I haven't been paying attention. I also just finished a beer in an effort to relax (I know it's tuesday, piss off I'm tired of working my ass off.), so cut me some slack, as I type thee.

Btw, is your quote swedish or norwegian? I can never tell - but I know it means "So give me my strength, give me the power/strength/willpower to defend my country". 

This goes well with your avatar (Mercy), since playing Mercy is literally the chill'est role in overwatch, provided that everyone can protect you.

Taking all these things into consideration. You are (a unicorn)... you could be ISTP? I dunno, I haven't really met that many ISTP's


----------



## Amy

ENFP! Or you're pretending to be cute. Dunno.
(I'm ESFP)
Ninja'd, I was referring to Roman Empire


----------



## AshOrLey

Not really, rofl


----------



## Roman Empire

Well I once knew an INFP being as rude as AshOrLey. Seems quite off the stereotype though.


----------



## Retsu

SpaceMan said:


> I haven't seen any long posts from you, making it difficult for me to place you  (Provided that I haven't missed any, or that I'm not being ignorant)
> 
> But from what I've seen you definitely seem very "chill". You do not seem to bother with conflict (like emologic), whether it is to correct something that is being misrepresenting, or to even disengage the conflict itself. Nothing seems to rile you up
> 
> It's like you're eating popcorn on the sidelines, or maybe even sitting at home consistently folding your "socks" in the background, whilst a discussion emerges, and then you throw in a couple of jokes. I find it hilarious  Maybe I haven't been paying attention. I also just finished a beer in an effort to relax (I know it's tuesday, piss off I'm tired of working my ass off.), so cut me some slack, as I type thee.
> 
> Btw, is your quote swedish or norwegian? I can never tell - but I know it means "So give me my strength, give me the power/strength/willpower to defend my country".
> 
> This goes well with your avatar (Mercy), since playing Mercy is literally the chill'est role in overwatch, provided that everyone can protect you.
> 
> Taking all these things into consideration. You are (a unicorn)... you could be ISTP? I dunno, I haven't really met that many ISTP's


No one bloody protects me tho. I'll kill them all.

I'm actually under quite a lot of stress at the moment and I've just completely shut down. I did a typing post if you care to look. But I usually tend to do that in real life as well. Observe and be witty. But at the moment I'm just completely dead.

It's Swedish.


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> Come on now, as an ENTP, you have to realize the possibilities that exist out of simple co-relations, especially when it comes to personality systems that are vastly different from each other. Overlaps, sure, but exact matches cannot exist when you're dealing with different modes of thinking.
> @*Desthro* illustrated this quite convincingly.


"You as an ENTP should/would" - It is so attractive when a person says it like that. You're just 12 years old, so you should probably listen to your illogical father wanting to be right! Yuck!

Refering to Desthro without any link or source is as valid as the fart I just made.


----------



## Doll

Roman Empire said:


> "You as an ENTP should/would" - It is so attractive when a person says it like that. You're just 12 years old, so you should probably listen to your illogical father wanting to be right! Yuck!


Darn it all! Why didn't I realize that falling into an illogical argument was the intelligent way to go? 



> Refering to Desthro without any link or source is as valid as the fart I just made.


 Oh? You wanted a link? Sounds like too much work, no thanks!


----------



## Doll

mjn_the_enfp said:


> You're ENTP now?! :shocked:


Hi bb.


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> Darn it all! Why didn't I realize that falling into an illogical argument was the intelligent way to go?
> 
> Oh? You wanted a link? Sounds like too much work, no thanks!




Well you are in a thread where it is about people giving their honest opinion if you're typed correctly. I gave you my honest opinion, but you didn't listen. I know you are not an ENTP. But if you want to believe you are one, and that is what you want to identify yourself with for whatever reason. Then I can live with that belief. In the end you're just fooling yourself.


----------



## Doll

Roman Empire said:


> Well you are in a thread where it is about people giving their honest opinion if you're typed correctly. I gave you my honest opinion, but you didn't listen. I know you are not an ENTP. But if you want to believe you are one, and that is what you want to identify yourself with for whatever reason. Then I can live with that belief. In the end you're just fooling yourself.


o rly. 

This thread is amusing, but not the end all be all of who is what type. You know me from an online forum and vice versa. Your opinion is - in the end - worth nothing, but it's amusing to see you argue so passionately about me *not* being a certain type. Do I take this thread seriously? No. There are too many sides to a person that it's simply impossible to conclude who is what type, but it's _blatantly entertaining _to see how invested others are in what type I'm *not*, while spouting types that make no sense. 

In the end, you've given me some entertainment and amusement. All of which I giddily accept. 

It's a wonderful study of human behavior. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> o rly.
> 
> This thread is amusing, but not the end all be all of who is what type. You know me from an online forum and vice versa. Your opinion is - in the end - worth nothing, bu tit's amusing to see you argue so passionately about me *not* being the type I identify with. Do I take this thread seriously? No. It's blatantly entertaining to see how invested others are in what type I'm *not*, while spouting types that make no sense. I have no problem indulging the possibility, even though I know they're wrong.
> 
> In the end, you've given me some entertainment and amusement. All of which I giddily accept.
> 
> It's a wonderful study of human behavior. Thank you, thank you!



It is also funny how you become so defensive and have that offended attitude whenever you are challenged or disagree with something. That is the same coping mechanism you showed in the hot or not thread.

But again I am not feeling bad about it. It is the purpose of the thread. I am not doing you any favors by lying to you.


----------



## Doll

Roman Empire said:


> It is also funny how you become so defensive and have that offended attitude whenever you are challenged or disagree with something. That is the same coping mechanism you showed in the hot or not thread.


You are confusing defensiveness with dry humor, bb. Why should I feel defensive toward you? You are a stranger to me. I have nothing against you, but it surprises me that you are so invested in what type I'm not, while suggesting types that are quite outlandish, although I have considered the possibility of each suggestion out of mere curiosity.  I have never once lashed out at you, although you seem to react quite intensely to any display of innocent humor.



> But again I am not feeling bad about it. It is the purpose of the thread. I am not doing you any favors by lying to you.


 Ohhh no bb, I'm not accusing you of lying! This is a thread of impressions, not facts, and it surprises me that you take it so seriously. In the end, your opinion is quite subjective, so why should I be offended? Your ability to read dry sarcasm needs a bit of work, bb.  I have nothing against you. In fact, I quite like you!


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> You are confusing defensiveness with dry humor, bb. Why should I feel defensive toward you? You are a stranger to me. I have nothing against you, but it surprises me that you are so invested in what type I'm not, while suggesting types that are quite outlandish, although I have considered the possibility of each suggestion out of mere curiosity.  I have never once lashed out at you, although you seem to react quite intensely to any display of innocent humor.
> 
> Ohhh no bb, I'm not accusing you of lying! This is a thread of impressions, not facts, and it surprises me that you take it so seriously. In the end, your opinion is quite subjective, so why should I be offended? Your ability to read dry sarcasm needs a bit of work, bb.  I have nothing against you. In fact, I quite like you!


When does the show end?


----------



## Doll

Roman Empire said:


> When does the show end?


 idk. It's just fun to play with you. Your reactivity energizes me.


----------



## Eset

Wagwan.


----------



## Siri

Everyone here has been mistyped,
everyone is an INFJ!!!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> Everyone here has been mistyped,
> everyone is an INFJ!!!


Only funny when cold says it. Same sense of humor but lamer. ISTJ


----------



## Siri

Infp (for 0 sense of humor).


----------



## Eset

It goes well with your avatar.


----------



## piano

estj type 3? more like intp type 9


----------



## Doll

Seems right.


----------



## SpaceMan

I think you are inaccurately typed.


----------



## Siri

Apa is right, 4 seems odd for an ENTP.
Maybe ENFP.
Space Man: probably


----------



## bremen

Siri is a Se user, the test said so.


----------



## piano

seems like a good fit.


----------



## Siri

The tests say Si now.
ISTj
^ no idea, seriously.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Seems legit.


----------



## Eset

Pretty INFP.


----------



## bremen

I really think Siri is a Se user, that impression will probably last a while.

Narci is Estj. Hope I don't have to take that back anytime soon.


----------



## Siri

Narci = ESTJ --> Legitness <-- Cold = ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> Narci = ESTJ = Legitness = Cold = ISTJ


Wait what?

That would mean;
Narci = ESTJ
Narci = Legitness 
Narci = Cold 
Narci = ISTJ

And also the other combinations from such; much cray cray.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> I really think Siri is a Se user, that impression will probably last a while.


But Si for Siri; it just makes sense.



> Narci is Estj. Hope I don't have to take that back anytime soon.


Next time on "_Narci's adventure on PerC_" he becomes an ISFJ.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> Wait what?
> 
> That would mean;
> Narci = ESTJ
> Narci = Legitness
> Narci = Cold
> Narci = ISTJ
> 
> And also the other combinations from such; much cray cray.


True, since you both share the same functions.
Anyway, edited.


----------



## Doll

SpaceMan said:


> I think you are inaccurately typed.


Give me alternative pllllllls!



Siri said:


> Apa is right, 4 seems odd for an ENTP.
> Maybe ENFP.


 It would, but the two systems aren't related. I am an anomaly. Worship me.
@Siri - Sure.


----------



## Riven

Maybs.


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Enterprise

Doll said:


> It would, but the two systems aren't related. I am an anomaly. Worship me.


Do I detect _special snowflake syndrome?_

INFP it is. Or a Ni-Ti looping INFJ.

just kidding, INFPs. Though you do have a tendency to try and reflexively oppose being typed.


----------



## Doll

Enterprise said:


> Do I detect _special snowflake syndrome?_


*preens* Don't forget the heavy dose of sarcasm.



> INFP it is. Or a Ni-Ti looping INFJ.
> 
> just kidding, INFPs. Though you do have a tendency to try and reflexively oppose being typed.


 Calling all Nes, who understand see the possibility of type 4 being an ENTP. It exists. Explore the possibility with me. Expand!


----------



## Jaune

I think Ne-dom sounds reasonable and I won't argue with ENTP. You give me Fi-vibes, but I think it's simply your avatars/signature and music taste.


----------



## RaisinKG

ooo ESTP I see
gl on your next type on your typing journey


----------



## Spleen

Seems accurate.


----------



## Jaune

@flourine In all seriousness, ENTP does seem like your type. I can't tell if you've already ended your type journey.
@Spleen Ni-dom sounds right. I haven't seen much Te but you give Fi vibes. So INTJ seems accurate.


----------



## Enterprise

Doll said:


> *preens* Don't forget the heavy dose of sarcasm.


Naturally, my dear.



Doll said:


> Calling all Nes, who understand see the possibility of type 4 being an ENTP. It exists. Explore the possibility with me. Expand!












sorry. You asked for Ne.


----------



## Doll

@Enterprise - You're darling. Thank you.


----------



## Eset

Perhaps.


----------



## RaisinKG




----------



## Eset




----------



## Enterprise




----------



## Eset




----------



## Enterprise

this motherfucker is an ESTJ and likes pink guy

seems legit


----------



## AshOrLey

This thread is trash


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> this motherfucker is an ESTJ and likes pink guy
> 
> seems legit


I have an excu_-- I mean_ reason to that;
It's called inferior-Fi.

ahhahaha, you can't touch me!
It's my trump card!


----------



## Enterprise

AshOrLey said:


> This thread is trash


no lie, Queen Fi



narcissistic said:


> I have an excu_-- I mean_ reason to that;
> It's called inferior-Fi.
> 
> ahhahaha, you can't touch me!
> It's my trump card!


I have inferior Fe so I'm not going to argue that. Still, surprised you don't get tired of flat characters and a lack of originality in depth in your rom-com animus.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> I have inferior Fe so I'm not going to argue that. Still, surprised you don't get tired of flat characters and a lack of originality in depth in your rom-com animus.


I'm in it for the romance 100%, everything else is "_whatever_".


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> I'm in it for the romance 100%, everything else is "_whatever_".


That's what I start it for but the weakness of the writing is just too distracting after awhile.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Most anime sucks. Some of it's okayish, a few are good and only a handful have any rewatch value.


----------



## Siri

Enfp.


----------



## Conterphobia

Didn't know where to stick this, but I am an alien and I feel discriminated against. LOL J/K


----------



## Conterphobia

Siri said:


> Enfp.


Want to say yes because of siggy and no because of avatar. Then again, it depends on your interpretation and whether you consider ISTp or not.


----------



## Enterprise

Hello fellow Ti-dom.


----------



## Siri

QuickTwist said:


> Want to say yes because of siggy and no because of avatar. Then again, it depends on your interpretation and whether you consider ISTp or not.


How does my siggy give off ISTJ vibe and my avatar does not?

Enterprise: Yes.


----------



## Enterprise

You can taste the Si/Ne in that quote.

Girl in image gives off some kind of T-type vibe.


----------



## Siri

That's weird since I believe it's something related to Fi. It could be possibly true for other introverted function too but nothing close to Si.
The girl is an ISTJ.


----------



## Shinsei

no


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think ENTJ suits you better.


----------



## bremen

Doll said:


> Your conviction has me so puzzled! I see the argument, but... looking at the functions, it just isn't the way I operate. I'd LOVE to be an INFJ, though. Like... that's my dream type. INFJs are hardcore.


Infj are overrated. 
Anyway, probably correctly typed since I see you went to great length to confirm it.


----------



## Doll

ColdNobility said:


> Infj are overrated.
> Anyway, probably correctly typed since I see you went to great length to confirm it.


 I will forever mourn my almost speshul snowflake status.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> If any outsider is reading this,
> The joke is that Narcissistic has no inferior Fi.
> 
> (Either dominant, tertiary, or none at all.)


"_IxFP or IxTJ._"
Boy, you must be on some deep cocaine.

One minute I'm EP, next I'm IP.
Ya'll shit at typing.


----------



## bremen

Let's just take one moment to appreciate the symmetry in your post count: *12,021*
Beautiful.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Let's just take one moment to appreciate the symmetry in your post count: *12,021*
> Beautiful.


And now it's fucked.
I'm just waiting for apa to post once more to reach 10,000;
unsure which is more beautiful 9,999 or 10,000.


----------



## Spleen

Narcissistic is the quintessence of quantity above quality. :v


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Spleen reminds me a lot of my INTJ friend. I'm pretty sure she's a 4w5.


----------



## Eset

Spleen said:


> Narcissistic is the quintessence of quantity above quality. :v


I'm a productive man.


----------



## Spleen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Spleen reminds me a lot of my INTJ friend. I'm pretty sure she's a 4w5.


Tell me more. It's been a whole week since I'm in the middle of an existential crisis. :v



narcissistic said:


> I'm a productive man.


----------



## bremen

Spleen is iconic Intj as far as I can tell.


narcissistic said:


> And now it's fucked.
> I'm just waiting for apa to post once more to reach 10,000;
> unsure which is more beautiful 9,999 or 10,000.


I think I understand why he chose that name now, its the rise and fall of the empire, in that way its at post 9999 thats it is most beautiful. 
You still got roasted btw.


----------



## Eset

Spleen said:


>


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Spleen is iconic Intj as far as I can tell.
> 
> I think I understand why he chose that name now, its the rise and fall of the empire, in that way its at post 9999 thats it is most beautiful.
> You still got roasted btw.


Who roasted me?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Spleen said:


> Tell me more. It's been a whole week since I'm in the middle of an existential crisis. :v


She dropped out of college to go soul searching. Now she says she's going to med school. 

From engineering to medicine... 

She kind of disappeared and randomly texted me yesterday. She's very temperamental. It's hard to deal with sometimes. On the whole , she's a kind of rock for me.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> Who roasted me?


_Spleen_


----------



## Spleen

Blue Ribbon said:


> She dropped out of college to go soul searching. Now she says she's going to med school.
> 
> From engineering to medicine...
> 
> She kind of disappeared and randomly texted me yesterday. She's very temperamental. It's hard to deal with sometimes. On the whole , she's a kind of rock for me.


Oh, I see. I guess that's because of her temperance. :v 

Personally I'm megalomaniac enough to have some ambition in the world of literature. :v


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> _Spleen_


It's okay, as long as I have this then I'm alright ;w;


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> It's okay, as long as I have this then I'm alright ;w;


Intj vs Estj. Fight fight fight!!


----------



## Spleen

I'm invincible. :v


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> Intj vs Estj. Fight fight fight!!


ESTJs don't fight weaklings; that would be a disgrace by stooping that low.


----------



## Doll

Narci, far be it from me to question your type.


----------



## Spleen

You're afraid of me because you don't want me to crucify your inferior Fi? How cute! ♥


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

I don't know what's going on with this thread anymore this is now going to be my new vent thread. Who the fuck am I really. Fuck mascarpone cheese. IT DOESN'T TASTE LIKE CHEESE [email protected]! YOU DONT PUT CHEESE ON CAKE, and if you do THEN I DON'T KNOW WHAT CAKE REALLY IS.

Also cheesecake is a pie and isn't made of cheese either. Life is all a bunch of lies revolving around one source of truth and I've yet to find that source.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Memory Of Talon said:


> I don't know what's going on with this thread anymore this is now going to be my new vent thread. Who the fuck am I really. Fuck mascarpone cheese. IT DOESN'T TASTE LIKE CHEESE [email protected]! YOU DONT PUT CHEESE ON CAKE, and if you do THEN I DON'T KNOW WHAT CAKE REALLY IS.
> 
> Also cheesecake is a pie. Life is all a bunch of lies revolving around one source of truth.


I know right? Friustrates the crap out of me too.


----------



## Eset

Spleen said:


> You're afraid of me because you don't want me to crucify your inferior Fi? How cute! ♥


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

narcissistic said:


>









Blue Ribbon said:


> I know right? Friustrates the crap out of me too.


Not sure if talking about cheese or thread. I heart you Bonbon either way<3


----------



## Spleen

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Memory Of Talon said:


> I don't know what's going on with this thread anymore this is now going to be my new vent thread. Who the fuck am I really. Fuck mascarpone cheese. IT DOESN'T TASTE LIKE CHEESE [email protected]! YOU DONT PUT CHEESE ON CAKE, and if you do THEN I DON'T KNOW WHAT CAKE REALLY IS.
> 
> Also cheesecake is a pie and isn't made of cheese either. Life is all a bunch of lies revolving around one source of truth and I've yet to find that source.


 IMO cheesecake still tastes damn good though


----------



## Enterprise

mjn_the_enfp said:


> IMO cheesecake still tastes damn good though


----------



## SpaceMan

Doll said:


> Give me alternative pllllllls!
> 
> It would, but the two systems aren't related. I am an anomaly. Worship me.
> @Siri - Sure.


Hey doll sorry for the late reply. Do you enjoy playing games? I most certainly do. ! Follow me into my thoughts as I brainstorm and prematurely post this, without thinking it through.

The first words that pop into my mind, when I think of you are the words: cunning, playful, self serving and self-preserving. You seem excellent at deflecting precision questioning, and questions that are aimed towards revealing truth. And you do so in a very playful manner.

I have a feeling that your quote (lol, it's always the quote) might actually mean more to you than what we think: cruelty, selfishness, jealousy, hatred and indifference – these are all "in the present moment" emotions, presenting themselves as consequences of truth. 

_Are you implying or telling us that knowing you, or getting closer to you could potentially lead to some ugly truths? _Which is also another thing that I noticed from you: You constantly tell us that you have this_ assholish behaviour_, and you can't seem to do anything about it. You blame it on you just being you, which for me, seems to happily coincide with why "I get the feeling", that you_ like the idea_ of being an ENTP. 

[SUB]Lol, it's just an impression and my subjective opinion "though" – I am not implying that there is any truth to this, don't take this to heart.  [/SUB]
[SUB]
Blame it on my Ne.[/SUB]

--

ANYWAY, this is not the impression that I get from ENTP's, they seem far more obsessed with finding the truth, whether they're being obnoxious or intrusive about it, or not. The same way as ENFP's strike me, in how they seek their own values. Both seemingly seek truth in their own ways.

This is why I thought that ENTP _did not_ seem to fit you.
But you do seem to have Se/Ni and Fe/Ti somehow arranged in your function stack.

How about ESTP? ISTP?

Here's the game, 
tell me what you think, tell me what you feel  I know that my impressions of you might be entirely different from what I would experience, if I were to actually meet you in person. I also know that this post is entirely subjective, and that there might be no truth to it whatsoever. I'm just trying to sharpen my Ne. 

But I like to think that you still give away certain clues, that allow us to see how you think. Not in what you say (I'm thinking about your typing post), but how you respond to people. The puzzle is you


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> "_IxFP or IxTJ._"
> Boy, you must be on some deep cocaine.
> 
> One minute I'm EP, next I'm IP.
> Ya'll shit at typing.


If you have Fi you can only be INFP and ISTJ.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I'm a productive man.


Hideyoshi*


----------



## Azazel

Emologic said:


> Hideyoshi*


Overall, yes, correctly typed, it seems.


----------



## SpaceMan

How is Nietzsche your forgiven lover?

Seems correctly typed.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> If you have Fi you can only be INFP and ISTJ.


Based on what?
What happened to ENFP and ESTJ?

Clearly you're just squashing me into the introvert box purely on my post count.

1. I can have hobbies.
2. Being extroverted does not mean I have to be out and about 24/7.

Your lack of evidence frustrates me, and when you do respond --> you just demonstrate superficial remarks that are over-generalized and over-stereotyped. 

Fuck me.


----------



## Maybe

narcissistic said:


> Fuck me.



Ok. 
Where and when?


----------



## Eset

Maybe said:


> Ok.
> Where and when?


9pm at McDonalds.


----------



## Maybe

narcissistic said:


> 9pm at McDonalds.



Ok, just make sure you leave your morals behind.


----------



## Maybe

narcissistic said:


> Clearly you're just squashing me into the introvert box purely on my post count.


If anything, more post=more extraverted


----------



## Eset

Maybe said:


> Ok, just make sure you leave your morals behind.


Sure, np.


----------



## Enterprise

@Doll: Following the theme of SpaceMan, I agree with that sense of playful secrecy about you. It's like a cat playing with a ball of a yarn, whereas the ball is our ideas on what you're like. It's somewhat like you have a bit of a self-hate type thing going on, like if you let people close to you they won't like you, that you're unlikeable at heart.

Sounds like an INFJ in a Ni-Ti.


----------



## Eset

Maybe said:


> If anything, more post=more extraverted


It's subjective whether it's introverted or extroverted.

- Extroverted in the sense I directing my energy to people (i.e. socializing).
- Introverted in the sense it is still solitary.


----------



## Doll

Enterprise said:


> @*Doll*: Following the theme of SpaceMan, I agree with that sense of playful secrecy about you. It's like a cat playing with a ball of a yarn, whereas the ball is our ideas on what you're like. It's somewhat like you have a bit of a self-hate type thing going on, like if you let people close to you they won't like you, that you're unlikeable at heart.
> 
> Sounds like an INFJ in a Ni-Ti.


Possible...


----------



## SpaceMan

Doll said:


> Possible...


 @Enterprise

Damnit, I feel like the ignored child between two lovers.

I can't rule out Ni/Ti. But I'm still curious  But how is it not Ti/Ni? I can't seem to rule it out, but I do find Ni doms to be very assimilating, when it comes to patterns and ideas.

Like INTJ's with their "scientific method" approach towards everything they see. The same goes for my INFJ's, just with a more prophetic fashion. 

DON'T IGNORE ME, I TOO WANT SOME LOVE.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan is an INTP. Inf Fe vibes. There?


----------



## SpaceMan

Blue Ribbon said:


> SpaceMan is an INTP. Inf Fe vibes. There?


Not fair  don't judge me


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Not fair  don't judge me


I don't see no weak ass Fe.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> Not fair  don't judge me


I thought you wanted some love? Here it is <3


----------



## SpaceMan

Fe Fi fo fum, I wonder where my type has gone.

Do you have an alternative, Narci? 

*Edit: Aww I mean, very much appreciated on a professional level. Thank you Bibbon )!


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Based on what?


A good mix between absolute common sense and simple logic.



> What happened to ENFP and ESTJ?


They were taken out of the equation because of the big and obvious E.



> Clearly you're just squashing me into the introvert box purely on my post count...


...relative to the time you spent on this website.

Someone like Drunk Parrot - he's been on this site for years.

For him, it would still be plausible to have the post count he has and have enough time to socialize.

With you, this simply isn't the case.

To get to where you are at the speed at which you went, you have to sacrifice your social life almost completely,
which is something no extrovert would do.

Even if you had regularly drunk Red Bull and Coffee and miraculously haven't develop a tolerance, you would have died months ago.

For fuck's sake: You even admitted yourself to your Hikikomori lifestyle!

Hikikomoris are *defined by being introverted* (by extension having social anxiety, Schizoid Personality Disorder, or Asperger's), and their behavior being a manifestation of that.

1. I can have hobbies.



> 2. Being extroverted does not mean I have to be out and about 24/7.


It also doesn't mean 0/7.

You enjoy this website so much because you receive the social gratification you desire, without the social stimulation, and it requires 0 social skills to do.

There is no extrovert with bad social skills. There is no such thing.
If you think an extrovert has bad social skills, he doesn't. He's either stupid, or he's doing it on purpose, whether it's to provoke you or get revenge for you provoking him (intentional or not).
Being an asshole or obnoxious doesn't equate to having bad social skills.

Children, who had bad social skills but were extroverts, would still socialize regardless. The more you do something, the better you get at it. They would develop their social skills throughout their life and would grow up to be adults with good social skills.

You admitted to having bad social skills. Directly. You even opened a specific thread about this topic a while back.
You admitted to having Asperger's (I'm only saying this once because it's a recorded fact. I'm not shoving it into your face.).
You, I repeat, admitted to a Hikikomori lifestyle.

Multiple times, you implied that you're a a complete introvert.



> Your lack of evidence frustrates me, and when you do respond --> you just demonstrate superficial remarks that are over-generalized and over-stereotyped.


Good, then while you're at it, could you define what you believe introversion and extroversion mean?
It may become relevant later.



> Fuck me.


No thanks


----------



## Endologic

Maybe said:


> If anything, more post=more extraverted


The more you post, the less you socialize and sit at home on the computer.

It's the other way around, mate.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> It's subjective whether it's introverted or extroverted.
> 
> - Extroverted in the sense I directing my energy to people (i.e. socializing).
> - Introverted in the sense it is still solitary.


You're not really directing it towards people. That would involve articulation, gesturing, eye contact, etc.
The point is that you're communicating with others - sending and receiving messages - without directing anything.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I was thinking of depressive things today but at some point I got a headache. I am unsure as to whether or not I am emotionally afflicted or physically afflicted overall. That is how I momentarily stopped thinking those thoughts.


----------



## Eset

@Emologic



> A good mix between absolute common sense and simple logic.


Don't make me chuckle.



> They were taken out of the equation because of the big and obvious E.


Knew it.



> To get to where you are at the speed at which you went, you have to sacrifice your social life almost completely,
> which is something no extrovert would do.


Probably why I am so stressed and unhealthy right now; ty for extrovert conformation.



> For fuck's sake: You even admitted yourself to your Hikikomori lifestyle!


As sarcasm.



> Hikikomoris are defined by being introverted (by extension having social anxiety, Schizoid Personality Disorder, or Asperger's), and their behavior being a manifestation of that.


Having social anxiety and aspergers doesn't mean you can only be introverted period, just means you suck at such.
You can still enjoy something you suck at.



> There is no extrovert with bad social skills. There is no such thing.


What a good bait.



> If you think an extrovert has bad social skills, he doesn't. He's either stupid, or he's doing it on purpose, whether it's to provoke you or get revenge for you provoking him (intentional or not).
> Being an asshole or obnoxious doesn't equate to having bad social skills.


Who are you referring to?



> Children, who had bad social skills but were extroverts, would still socialize regardless. The more you do something, the better you get at it. They would develop their social skills throughout their life and would grow up to be adults with good social skills.


Hence why I still try to do such.



> You admitted to having bad social skills. Directly. You even opened a specific thread about this topic a while back


Alright?



> You admitted to having Asperger's (I'm only saying this once because it's a recorded fact. I'm not shoving it into your face.).


Meaning?



> You, I repeat, admitted to a Hikikomori lifestyle.


As sarcasm, do you even sarcasm?



> Multiple times, you implied that you're a a complete introvert.


Probably because I didn't understand myself at the time.
Your reference is most likely from like 2+ months ago.

Conclusion:

Gr8 b8 m8 I r8 8/8

But seriously though, stop with your shit over-generalization and over-stereotyping; it is narrowing your view on the world --> very ignorant if I must say.

Anyways:

GG, what a pleb, WP.


----------



## Doll

Meh, INFJ was ruled out after some analysis.


----------



## Spleen

Being a hikikomori is beautiful. Please stop kinkshaming us because our lifestyle is too egdy for you. :v


----------



## Eset

Spleen said:


> Being a hikikomori is beautiful. Please stop kinkshaming us because our lifestyle is too egdy for you. :v


Watch out, Emo boy may think you're being legit and will use this as evidence on why you are ISFJ!!! :<


----------



## Blue Ribbon

@Emologic no extrovert doesn't equal good social skills. I've dealt with some shitty ESFJs. I'm generally well liked and people treat me well but there's another ESFJ who lives in the dorm who others dislike and she doesn't understand why. You can use your Fe to create a harmonious environment or you can use it to manipulate people. Here's the thing: _just because you have a function doesn't mean you're good at using it _. Take your case for example, you don't show good use of your inf Fe. Doesn't mean it isn't there, isn't it? You are right about functions getting better the more you use them - which is why I often come here and debate with people even if I suck at it. I want to exercise whatever Ti I have. 

The problem with your dom function is that you can live in a bubble. For example, as an ESFJ my family can identify my Fe as the bulk of my personality and learn to accept it for what it is without trying to correct it. That's the kind of person she is - is what people would say. I would come to accept it too. Hence the difference between me and my ESFJ friend. She's not being an ass on purpose. She doesn't know what she's doing. 

Similarly, a lot of introverts have very good social skills. According to your logic, if all extroverts have good social skills on the opposite spectrum, where does it leave introverts? My ISFJ friend is much better at reading sociak situations than I am despite Fe being her second function. 

I hate to say it like this, but who an individual is cannot be defined by their functions alone. I'm clearly an extrovert and I spend a lot of time here. And what about @Roman Empire ? He became Cafe legend in the matter of a few days. Impressive feat for an ENTP. He shouldn't have been able to do it by your logic. 

You can't tell someone what their type is. If you disagree, ou just do. That's all. I don't think narci is an ESTJ - at least he doesn't look like the average one, but if that's what he identifies as, I accept him as an ESTJ. I don't know who he is or what he does. We're all strangers who type on a forum. 


Statistics don't mean anything. ESFJs are one of the types that spend the least amount of time online and yet here I am. What does that say about me?


----------



## Coryphaeus

probaly most of em are S

so why bother eh? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> What does that say about me?


You're the realist hikikomori here :<


----------



## Spleen

narcissistic said:


> Watch out, Emo boy may think you're being legit and will use this as evidence on why you are ISFJ!!! :<


I admit everything : I'm an ISFJ. Sorry if I have lied to everyone. T_______T I'm such a huge bakaaaaaaa T___________T


----------



## Eset

Spleen said:


> I admit everything : I'm an ISFJ. Sorry if I have lied to everyone. T_______T I'm such a huge bakaaaaaaa T___________T







* *





You're welcome :3


----------



## Spleen

Thanks. At least you're the only here capable of understanding the depths of my kokoro. I don't know what would become of me without you. <3


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You guys are the realest nicest bestest friends I have since I'm actually a social shut in INFP who doesn't even have one friend irl because I spend some of my time posting here... 

I love you guys <3 <3 especially @Spleen and @narcissistic


----------



## Spleen

I love you too. We'll former an army of INxx and we'll take over the entire world. o/


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> You guys are the realest nicest bestest friends I have since *I'm actually a social shut in INFP* who doesn't even have one friend irl because I spend some of my time posting here...
> 
> I love you guys <3 <3 especially @Spleen and @narcissistic


OMG SAME!!1!! <3 <3 Tell me all about it sweetie, I'm here for you! :3 xox


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Spleen said:


> I love you too. We'll former an army of INxx and we'll take over the entire world. o/


Narci: INTP 
Spleen:ISFJ 
Me:INFP 
Bwn: INFJ 
We'll throw in Cold and Mot too. Clearly they're all introverts. And the biggest hikkimori of all... apa. Yep. All introverts. Makes sense. Kms


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> You're the realist hikikomori here :<


"realist" as in the descriptive noun "A realist",
or *"realest"*, superlative or "real"?



Spleen said:


> Being a hikikomori is beautiful. Please stop kinkshaming us because our lifestyle is too egdy for you. :v


It's not. I was making the point that there are no such things as hikikomori extroverts.



narcissistic said:


> OMG SAME!!1!! <3 <3 Tell me all about it sweetie, I'm here for you! :3 xox


What are you; fucking gay?


----------



## Roman Empire

Blue Ribbon said:


> You guys are the realest nicest bestest friends I have since I'm actually a social shut in INFP who doesn't even have one friend irl because I spend some of my time posting here...
> 
> I love you guys <3 <3 especially @*Spleen* and @*narcissistic*


----------



## Spleen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Spleen:ISFJ


Ouh. My pride. XD


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yep. All introverts. Makes sense. Kms


Wow, that got deep... feelsbadman :< ;w;


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> What are you; fucking gay?


Just a kawaii extrovert, you wouldn't know what an extrovert looks like anyway; probably why you consider anyone who doesn't own a PC as an extrovert and anyone who does own a PC as an introvert.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Emologic said:


> "realist" as in the descriptive noun "A realist",
> or *"realest"*, superlative or "real"?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. I was making the point that there are no such things as hikikomori extroverts.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you; fucking gay?


You can't say something like 'hikkimori extroverts don't exist' and expect all hikkimori extroverts to vanish. I wonder how @Roman Empire the ENTP became cafe legend in a short time or is he secretly an ISFJ too?


----------



## Spleen

Yeah. He created this sardonic ENTP persona in order to deceive all of us. Kill him. :v


----------



## Spleen

Besides I didn't read Emologic's last posts because I'm a lazy ass, but why is he so obsessed with hikikomi? He's trying to fight desperately against his secret tendencies? Something like this. That reminds those ex-smokers who spent their time spiting their hatred towards those who still smoke. It's amusing. Maybe that's his way of fighting his demons. :v


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> You can't say something like 'hikkimori extroverts don't exist' and expect all hikkimori extroverts to vanish.


No, no, no; Ti is entirely correct. It has to be, this guy knows everything; he must be omniscient <-- it's how Ti + Ne work together as a _wombo combo_ if I remember correctly.

fyi:

* *


----------



## Eset

Spleen said:


> Besides I didn't read Emologic's last posts because I'm a lazy ass, but why is he so obsessed with hikikomi? He's trying to fight desperately against his secret tendencies? Something like this. That reminds those ex-smokers who spent their time spiting their hatred towards those who still smoke. It's amusing. Maybe that's his way of fighting his demons. :v


i.e. _projecting_, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Spleen

That Ti - Ne combo that pierces the heavens like a drill.


----------



## Endologic

Blue Ribbon said:


> You can't say something like 'hikkimori extroverts don't exist' and expect all hikkimori extroverts to vanish.


In that case, nobody has to vanish.



> I wonder how @Roman Empire the ENTP became cafe legend in a short time or is he secretly an ISFJ too?


*Check your facts.*

Narcissistic joined in June 2016.

Roman Empire joined in October 2014.

Where as Narcissistic got his title in 5 months, Roman Empire took 25 months, as he got his title just 5 hours ago.


----------



## Spleen

Narcissistic is the Nietzschean superman. That's why. 

ESTJ master race. ^____^


----------



## Endologic

Spleen said:


> Besides I didn't read Emologic's last posts because I'm a lazy ass


Moving one's eyes - so much work...



> but why is he so obsessed with *hikikomi*?


*xD*



> He's trying to fight desperately against his secret tendencies? Something like this. That reminds those ex-smokers who spent their time spiting their hatred towards those who still smoke. It's amusing. Maybe that's his way of fighting his demons. :v


Yep, too lazy to read.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> GTFO you filthy interweeb (see what I did there).


Yeah, you described yourself better than I ever could.

Such eloquence...


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Yeah, you described yourself better than I ever could.
> 
> Such eloquence...







Clearly I have all the apples in my basket as of now; must be all the juicy extrovert skills.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Clearly I have all the apples in my basket as of now;


"As of now"? Why; do you ever plan on changing your gender?


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> "As of now"? Why; do you ever plan on changing your gender?


Why do you think I'm gender neutral.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Why do you think I'm gender neutral.


You just said you have a ballsack at the moment.

xD

"At the moment" implies that you plan on changing the fact that you have a ballsack.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> You just said you have a ballsack at the moment.
> 
> xD
> 
> "At the moment" implies that you plan on changing the fact that you have a ballsack.


You must of had the wrong impression; either way -->


----------



## Spleen

._.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> You must of had the wrong impression; either way -->


Apples in the basket = Figurative for balls in the sack

I meant to demonstrate to you the power of false interpretation.

Fuck it, I have a better idea:










EDIT: FOR SOME REASON I MEANT TO POST A GIF OF RYUK CHASING AN APPLE, BUT IT KEEPS SHOWING ME THIS OTHER GIF OF TYRION LANNISTER I POSTED ON ROMAN EMPIRE'S 10000k AWARD.
Either way, enjoy this Gif of Tyrion instead.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Emologic you seem really depressed. Are you okay? *gives you a hug*

I hope what ever you're going through it gets resolved quickly.

Also based on his responses in this thread he's actually an INFP.


----------



## SpaceMan

Hmmm... Fe or Fi, can't tell. I suck at judgment functions.

I guess you could be accurately typed?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Based on what little information I see, I am committed in my answer that the 3 letters INxP are accurate. It's the 3rd letter that's been bugging me in my dream and while I'm eating my breakfast atm.. I don't know who you are to be able to confirm it.


----------



## Eset

Based on observing you for 27 years; I can strongly say you are in fact ENTJ.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

because I know you are 18, the fact that you can lie so easily leads me to believe you are actually an ESTP.


----------



## Eset

You just want an ESxP buddy, that's all.

Tell you what; you can be ESTJ, so that I can have a buddy.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

narcissistic said:


> Based on observing you for 27 years; I can strongly say you are in fact ENTJ.


Oh nooo.. Then you must have seen me reading smut fan-fiction on my free time.


----------



## Eset

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Oh nooo.. Then you must have seen me reading smut fan-fiction on my free time.


That's not all I've seen you do (´꒳`)


----------



## jjcu

Yes or maybe Entj too..


----------



## Jaune

Yes, from what I've seen, I think ISFP suits you well.


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely.


----------



## Jaune

Of course! You are any type that you want to be, flourine.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> But I heart u.


I have always said this. Everyday, ever since I was born. Probably, maybe, the day after I was born. Marriage or nothing. If you will not marry me, I will not identify you as an ally.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have always said this. Everyday, ever since I was born. Probably, maybe, the day after I was born. Marriage or nothing. If you will not marry me, I will not identify you as an ally.


Your terms are unyielding.


----------



## Eset

Roman Empire said:


> An ESTJ being the diplomat.
> 
> I think we need to find you a new type dude :wink:


Te has people skills.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> Your terms are unyielding.


They are very good, very clear, very easy to respect, no confusion at all.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That is the thing though. You are not Judge Judy or Dr. Phil. You are more like Judge Mathis.


Never seen the geezer; so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> Never seen the geezer; so I wouldn't know.


I saw one episode, it was still somewhat phone. The other one, I think it is on channel 4 or 5 I liked a little too. But Judge Judy is the best. Appoint her to the Supreme Court, she won't be the highest paid female anymore though.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have always said this. Everyday, ever since I was born. Probably, maybe, the day after I was born. Marriage or nothing. If you will not marry me, I will not identify you as an ally.


If you had eyes; you would realize that she's already married 
Though, your Si is rather on the lower end; so it is to be expected.


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> Not to butt in, but totally butting in, @*Roman Empire* , why is Fi being brought into your argument? You've thrown Fi at me a number of times, without sufficient evidence to back up such presumption, so it's curious to me that I'm seeing it used again.


Obviously I have thrown Fi at you when you have picked 4w5. When you look like a Fi-user, and your coping mechanisms strongly are of a Fi user. 

But I am not really interested in going any further than this. Because you seem to flip the table and make a massive show out of it every time I just want to have a calm, and steady debate about it. From several attempts trying, it has showed to fail. So no reason to go on.


----------



## Enterprise

_come into the thread like_


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> If you had eyes; you would realize that she's already married
> Though, your Si is rather on the lower end; so it is to be expected.


She is also bisexual which violates the subscript of my terms that you could not read due to the poor performance of this text editor.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> _come into the thread like_


----------



## Doll

Roman Empire said:


> Obviously I have thrown Fi at you when you have picked 4w5. When you look like a Fi-user, and your coping mechanisms strongly is of a Fi user.


I haven't picked 4w5. Lawd have mercy. 

Your obsession with absolutes is inconsistent with your self-typing. Not impossible, but odd, all considering.



> But I am not really interested in going any further than this. Because you seem to flip the table and make a massive show out of it every time I just want to have a calm, and steady debate about it. From several attempts trying, it has showed to fail. So no reason to go on.


We can debate it all day long, darling. But I'll never agree that enneagram and MBTI absolutely line up each and every time. As long as your debate stays on topic and doesn't derail and degenerate into "Fi! UR FI! FIII!!!", I'll talk to you all day.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> She is also bisexual which violates the subscript of my terms that you could not read due to the poor performance of this text editor.


Typical Ti unable to work with the system at hand.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> I haven't picked 4w5. Lawd have mercy.
> 
> Your obsession with absolutes is inconsistent with your self-typing. Not impossible, but odd, all considering.
> 
> 
> 
> We can debate it all day long, *darling*. But I'll never agree that enneagram and MBTI absolutely line up each and every time. As long as your debate stays on topic and doesn't derail and degenerate into "Fi! UR FI! FIII!!!", I'll talk to you all day.


Another violation of the pact. Only I get to be called names.
At least I have my body to play with.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> Typical Ti unable to work with the system at hand.


Always trying to change the world instead of changing your brain.


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Another violation of the pact. Only I get to be called names.
> At least I have my body to play with.


bb, I save the best names for you. <3


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> I haven't picked 4w5. Lawd have mercy.
> 
> Your obsession with absolutes is inconsistent with your self-typing. Not impossible, but odd, all considering.
> 
> 
> 
> We can debate it all day long, darling. But I'll never agree that enneagram and MBTI absolutely line up each and every time. As long as your debate stays on topic and doesn't derail and degenerate into "Fi! UR FI! FIII!!!", I'll talk to you all day.




Didn't really ask for your opinion. But thanks I guess.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> We can debate it all day long, darling. But I'll never agree that enneagram and MBTI absolutely line up each and every time. As long as your debate stays on topic and doesn't derail and degenerate into "Fi! UR FI! FIII!!!", I'll talk to you all day.












But, you're Fi though...


_Kappa_


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> bb, I save the best names for you. <3


Hmm. Goooood.
Now comment on my pictures favorably to boost my self-esteem.


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> but, you're fi though...
> 
> 
> _kappa_


dammit willis.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm. Goooood.
> Now comment on my pictures favorably to boost my self-esteem.












That Fe.


----------



## Doll

Roman Empire said:


> Didn't really ask for your opinion. But thanks I guess.


 If you don't want it, don't quote me.


----------



## SpaceMan

Wow, @Doll , I'll be getting to you shortly ! - (let me finish my coffee first)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> That Fe.


Don't be a muckraker.


----------



## Doll

SpaceMan said:


> Wow, @*Doll* , I'll be getting to you shortly ! - (let me finish my coffee first)


 JEALOUS. Imma make me some coffee now.


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Wow, @Doll , I'll be getting to you shortly ! - (let me finish my coffee first)


Ooo cheeky; how about a quickie with me afterwards? （´・｀ ）♥


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Are you the male or the female?


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> Ooo cheeky; how about a quickie with me afterwards? （´・｀ ）♥


Aren't you a dude? or have I been double mislead? :O


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don't be a muckraker.


Don't try to justify your Fe.
It must be abolished! ೕ(•̀ㅂ•́ )


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SpaceMan said:


> Aren't you a dude? or have I been double mislead? :O


She is bisexual with preferences toward females and plants.


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you the male or the female?


I am the "_or_".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> Don't try to justify your Fe.
> It must be abolished! ೕ(•̀ㅂ•́ )


That would be the dark path. The path to the dark side, if you will.


----------



## SpaceMan

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> She is bisexual with preferences toward females and plants.


Hhahaha, Oh I see


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Aren't you a dude? or have I been double mislead? :O


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narcissistic said:


> I am the "_or_".


So the Maleor, right?


----------



## Eset

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> She is bisexual with preferences toward females and plants.


----------



## Enterprise

Hello? Yes, I'd like to redeem this ticket I found in my mailbox... I believe it's called a @Doll hair"? Yes, "one dollhair," it says. Additionally, written upon it in ink, are the words, "Welcome, little fly... come step into my parlor ". Finally, the printed words say, "Redeemable with @Doll."

I... I guess I'd like to redeem it now?


----------



## Doll

Enterprise said:


> Hello? Yes, I'd like to redeem this ticket I found in my mailbox... I believe it's called a @*Doll* hair"? Yes, "one dollhair," it says. Additionally, written upon it in ink, are the words, "Welcome, little fly... come step into my parlor ". Finally, the printed words say, "Redeemable with @*Doll*."
> 
> I... I guess I'd like to redeem it now?


 You get a choice of three prizes. A hair toss, a resting bitch face, or a sarcastic comment. 

Or keep the hair. Put it in a little box and keep it under your pillow.


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


>


Hmmm, I think she's trying to tell us that something. I wonder. OH WAIT. Are you trying to trick me ?
@Doll I'll get to you in a moment, I swear !


----------



## Enterprise

@Doll Can I choose all three with the added bonus of a conversation over a nice lunch? :V


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> hmm more NF than SF, not e9 more like 3w4


Are you serious? Okay


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Are you serious? Okay


Just testing out this beautiful system someone kindly made.


----------



## Endologic

Blue Ribbon said:


> Flo senpai please notice me...


Flo?

Common nickname in Germany for the name Florian.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Narci: Yeah I guess? 

Emologic: Definitely


----------



## Doll

enfp you are enfp

also, i love germany.


----------



## Spleen

Accurately typed.


----------



## bremen

No no no!!!


----------



## Spleen

Everyone knows you're an ISFP. Liar. :v


----------



## bremen

Everyone knows you're Infp. Type 4=Fi (its an unwritten rule)


----------



## Spleen

INTJs have Fi as a tertiary function. That's not that incoherent. :v


----------



## Siri

*S*pl*e*en ---> ESFP in her dark times.


----------



## bremen

Whyyy do you have to betray me like that? Us Ixtjs are supposed to portray the image of being stone cold people :V

Siri with the saber avatar makes me thing of iconic Istj type 1. Avatars is the best way to type people. No doubts about that.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp you can't hide it anymore. :tongue:


----------



## Spleen

The user above me is obviously an ESTP. :v


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I was never answered. I wanted to watch Invader Zim.


----------



## Kynx

Yoda is an infp so he can be in my gang


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are an INFP because you always talk about the stuff you don't have and can't have because the system is rigged. Hmm.


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are an INFP because you always talk about the stuff you don't have and can't have because the system is rigged. Hmm.


I'm infp _because_ the system is rigged.


----------



## Eset

Neverontime said:


> I'm infp _because_ the system is rigged.


No, you're just rigged.


----------



## Retsu

ur mum is rigged


----------



## Kynx

narcissistic said:


> No, you're just rigged.


Entps and their possibilities


----------



## Doll

Accurately typed.



ColdNobility said:


> Everyone knows you're Infp. Type 4=Fi (its an unwritten rule)


 -_-


----------



## piano

sure, i could see it.


----------



## Enterprise

Doll said:


> Accurately typed.
> 
> 
> -_-


You are inaccurately typed. Instead of a Barbie doll you are a Bratz doll.


----------



## Siri

Accurately typed.


----------



## Doll

Enterprise said:


> You are inaccurately typed. Instead of a Barbie doll you are a Bratz doll.


 You are not my favorite person right now. 
@Siri - Accurate.


----------



## Enterprise

Doll said:


> You are not my favorite person right now.


_Liiiiiaaar~_ <3


----------



## Siri

Doll: I do sense hella Fi here, smells noice.

Enterprise: Not gonna type you since you ninja'd me twice.


----------



## Doll

Enterprise said:


> _Liiiiiaaar~_ <3


 You're lucky I love INTPs. 

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Enterprise

Doll said:


> You're lucky I love INTPs.
> 
> That's all I have to say.


Love you too, bb. <3

Not a Bratz doll either. Is actually a Polly Pocket.


----------



## Doll

Siri said:


> Doll: I do sense hella Fi here, smells noice.


Why thank you darling, I do love smelling noice.



Enterprise said:


> Love you too, bb. <3
> 
> Not a Bratz doll either. Is actually a Polly in my Pocket.


Aww. I'll be in your pocket.


----------



## Eset

Neverontime said:


> Entps and their possibilities


Who are you calling _ENTP_?


----------



## SpaceMan

HEY @Doll

Late replies are never fun  But if you're still up for some super-awesome-fun-pseudo-typing-based-on-subjective-thoughts-and-impressions. I'm here to play with you )))))))))) Think of it as brainstorming, since it might not be that well thought out after all.

Uhh, I'm quivering with excitement. Let's play!



Doll said:


> Sorry bb, not sure how I missed this. I did read it after I saw your PM.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely do this. Do you mean truth regarding myself, or truth regarding other subjects? I hold "truth" as a term that I'm constantly questioning, so I don't know if I deflect so much from it, as I do refuse to make a stance.


Truth is obviously a broad term, but in this case, what I meant by truth has more to do with how you respond to people, rather than the concept of truth itself. You seem to always convey “just enough” information to not be considered “vague” in your response, but still always leaving us wanting more (if that makes any sense). 



> My quote is from _Carmilla_, which is a novella by Sheridan Le Fanu. I wouldn't say that it defines me entirely, but I did use it for a reason, so I think your above statement is fair. I don't know that I'd call them truth, however - emotions, for me, are not TRUE, because my emotions are hardly in line with logic. The only emotion I would take issue with within that quote is jealousy. I wouldn't consider myself a jealous person - though I CAN be envious - but the other emotions you listed are pervasive rather than in the present. Do they make sense? No. But I have enough self-awareness to know that they're there.



Defining a person from a quote would be naive , I would never do so. lolol

Emotional values do not necessarily abide by logic though. I believe @Blue Ribbon smacked this into my face, at one point. Regardless, your values can still be true to you, like when you believe in something - something you hold dear, maybe even a principle. You seem to take an objective stance, when it comes to these things - objective values.




> Yes, to all of the above, although I would have to say that I don't "like being an ENTP." I certainly don't hate it, but I went into MBTI without knowing any of the types at all. In fact, I was leaning more toward ENFP for the longest time, and a thread I made searching for my type by asking for information about more of the functions actually annoyed the fuck out some people because I wouldn't settle on the type they were presenting with evidence based on my responses: ENTP. I don't really want to be one type or the other. In the end, they're just labels. I'd rather know the system itself (...when I decide I'm done being too lazy to do it...)
> 
> Point being: I don't really care what type I am, but I want it to make sense.


I can relate to this very much. I would much rather have my type describe me and my actions, rather than the other way around. But are you sure it’s ENTP? 



> I actually find your impression interesting and actually quite flattering, so don't worry! I meant what I said in my PM. I'm not offended in the slightest.


Haha, thanks? You’re making it sound like I was really worried  . But there are people out there who do not wish to be so meticulously observed.



> But this is what I'm having difficulty understanding, is "truth." How is it possible to find truth on any forum? Or even in general? (I'm not trying to get all theoretical here...)
> 
> You are right in that I don't reveal much about myself. I keep a lot of people at arm's length; I'm a very, very private person, despite the occasional insanity and inappropriateness I show on this forum.
> 
> I'm not even fully ready to admit I am an ENTP. For me, it became a process of elimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Ne and Ni have always ranked very highly whenever I analyzed the functions. Ne always the highest, by far.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a real weakness with Si and Se.


How does anyone “find” truth? I believe truth more related to seeing, rather than finding (if that makes any sense).



> Ooo, I'm intrigued! Did I already respond? Or is there something in particular you'd like me to respond to? What topic would you like to know? How I would feel if the world would end and I had to eat a member of my party for food?
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm up for it!
> 
> EDIT: All playfulness aside, I'll definitely be willing to "go there" with you, although I don't know if I could ever be satisfied with any type someone tells me I seem to be. I have too many questions and doubts even now, when ENTP - to me - makes the most sense, at least thus far.


Ah yessssss....... Don't you just love pseudo typing  It's all fun and games

*Here’s what I think.*
I am now convinced that you have Ti and Fe. You separate personal feelings from thoughts and perspective, whilst expressing it in a playful manner. Everything you say and do is impersonal. I don’t get the feeling that you’re an INFJ, nor do I really get the feeling that you possess Ni. 

The people I know, who possess Ni (dom) seem far more assimilating, when it comes to ideas. It’s as if they approach everything with “the scientific method”. Maybe because it’s not prominent in you? At the lower end of your function stack? But then why do I get the impression that you are more intelligent than what you allow us to see (deception)? The way you do things feels very well thought out.

Haha, you remind me of a girl I know. She was a scary - flirty, manipulative, playing men for fools. Cunning, clever, intelligent, self serving and self preserving. She was fun to talk to, though and I know her MBTI type.

I’m not convinced that you’re an ENTP or ENFP. You seem to judge thoughts before you throw them out there. I rule them out for now.

*I want to continue playing *

I have a couple of questions though - since I’m curious and I need a bit more info.
How do you relate to Si? How do you relate to Se? Are you often nostalgic? Do you reminisce of the past? Do you find yourself often preferring luxury? Lol, these are very generalized questions. But they might serve their purpose.

How do you relate to music and feelings? Do they more or less “resonate” with your current emotional state, or can you deliberately change the state of your feelings by listening to music, assuming that you feel emotional every now and then?

If you were told to learn a about the Baroque era, how would you approach it? Or better yet, tell me what you find interesting about the author Sheridan Le Fanu (very simple). I want to see how you see things.

I have an Idea of what type you might be , but I’m leaving room for doubt. It would be hilarious if that were the case 

I’ll play the vague card, for now  

*quivering with excitement intensifies*

*Edit: lol, I think I posted this prematurely. Don't feel like correcting it, though.


----------



## Kynx

narcissistic said:


> Who are you calling _ENTP_?


That would be you. Blatant entp.


----------



## Siri

SpaceMan:
Long posts -----> ;_;
Ne-Si for sure.

Neverontime: Seriously, idk.


----------



## Enterprise

Doll said:


> Aww. I'll be in your pocket.


I'll take you up on that offer, American Girl. 
@Siri typed correctly.


----------



## Doll

SpaceMan said:


> HEY @*Doll*
> 
> Late replies are never fun  But if you're still up for some super-awesome-fun-pseudo-typing-based-on-subjective-thoughts-and-impressions. I'm here to play with you )))))))))) Think of it as brainstorming, since it might not be that well thought out after all.


Let's go!



> Truth is obviously a broad term, but in this case, what I meant by truth has more to do with how you respond to people, rather than the concept of truth itself. You seem to always convey “just enough” information to not be considered “vague” in your response, but still always leaving us wanting more (if that makes any sense).


I won't argue with this.



> Defining a person from a quote would be naive , I would never do so. lolol






> Emotional values do not necessarily abide by logic though. I believe @*Blue Ribbon* smacked this into my face, at one point. Regardless, your values can still be true to you, like when you believe in something - something you hold dear, maybe even a principle. You seem to take an objective stance, when it comes to these things - objective values.


This is true. My values are very objective and separate from any emotional weight I may or may not place on them.



> I can relate to this very much. I would much rather have my type describe me and my actions, rather than the other way around. But are you sure it’s ENTP?


I'm never sure.



> Haha, thanks? You’re making it sound like I was really worried  . But there are people out there who do not wish to be so meticulously observed.


I don't mind it, even if it's insulting. It's a point of view.



> How does anyone “find” truth? I believe truth more related to seeing, rather than finding (if that makes any sense).


It does, but I have to disagree. People look at one thing and see it a variety of ways - or notice things others don't. The "truth" of it therefore can become subjective.



> Ah yessssss....... Don't you just love pseudo typing  It's all fun and games


Sooo much fun, imo. 

*



Here’s what I think.

Click to expand...

*


> I am now convinced that you have Ti and Fe. You separate personal feelings from thoughts and perspective, whilst expressing it in a playful manner. Everything you say and do is impersonal. I don’t get the feeling that you’re an INFJ, nor do I really get the feeling that you possess Ni.


This is true. 



> The people I know, who possess Ni (dom) seem far more assimilating, when it comes to ideas. It’s as if they approach everything with “the scientific method”. Maybe because it’s not prominent in you? At the lower end of your function stack? But then why do I get the impression that you are more intelligent than what you allow us to see (deception)? The way you do things feels very well thought out.


I am not the sort who says anything without thinking - although I talk faster than a lot of people I know. Sometimes it feels that my brain processes at lightning speed. I'm not trying to sound vain by saying this. I just take in a lot of information and try to filter through it quickly - not always to find the "truth", but to find what I can use.



> Haha, you remind me of a girl I know. She was a scary - flirty, manipulative, playing men for fools. Cunning, clever, intelligent, self serving and self preserving. She was fun to talk to, though and I know her MBTI type.


In the instinctual stacking, self-preserving is on the lower end. I tend to be a bit reckless, thoughtless of my surroundings as far as things go. People I am very aware of, but I'm the sort to run into things, trip, fall, forget to eat, all those sort of things that most would consider self-preservation in the simplest terms.



> I’m not convinced that you’re an ENTP or ENFP. You seem to judge thoughts before you throw them out there. I rule them out for now.


Fair.

*



I want to continue playing 

Click to expand...

*Let's do it.



> I have a couple of questions though - since I’m curious and I need a bit more info.
> How do you relate to Si? How do you relate to Se? Are you often nostalgic? Do you reminisce of the past? Do you find yourself often preferring luxury? Lol, these are very generalized questions. But they might serve their purpose.


Si - What I understand from Si is not something I relate to. I do not approach things from how they were, or have been, so much as I do how they can be. 

Se - This feels like a function that I want to possess, but often I feel that I am "faking it" - if that makes sense. If I do have this function, it would be quite low on my stack.

I am very nostalgic when it comes to people. I idealize someone once they are out of my life, and then I take them for granted when they're in it. 

Luxury is amazing, but I don't need it. I live mostly in my mind, which is why Si and Se are difficult for me to relate to, as my world is quite internal.



> How do you relate to music and feelings? Do they more or less “resonate” with your current emotional state, or can you deliberately change the state of your feelings by listening to music, assuming that you feel emotional every now and then?


I definitely feel emotional, but I rarely use music for this purpose. 



> If you were told to learn a about the Baroque era, how would you approach it? Or better yet, tell me what you find interesting about the author Sheridan Le Fanu (very simple). I want to see how you see things.


I enjoy that the author took a new approach to the figure of the vampire. Carmilla was before Dracula, but is underrepresented and underappreciated. The author's vision (for his time) was quite impressive and he did not receive the credit he deserved. Everyone knows Dracula, but Stoker ripped off entire aspects of his "romantic" figure off of Carmilla. I love reading authors who were ahead of their time and saw things that no one else had the courage to write about, or even entertain.



> I have an Idea of what type you might be , but I’m leaving room for doubt. It would be hilarious if that were the case
> 
> I’ll play the vague card, for now
> 
> *quivering with excitement intensifies*
> 
> *Edit: lol, I think I posted this prematurely. Don't feel like correcting it, though.


 You have no idea how curious I am.


----------



## Eset

Neverontime said:


> That would be you. Blatant entp.


How blatant of me to be; if it's so blatant then please demonstrate an example.


----------



## Endologic

Doll said:


> also, i love germany.


So do I.

...


The government doesn't.


----------



## Doll

narcissistic said:


> How blatant of me to be; if it's so blatant then please demonstrate an example.


 There are no examples 'round here. Just accept your ENTP like I accept my Fi.


----------



## Doll

Emologic said:


> So do I.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't.


Eh, fuck the government. 

I have to love Germany. My last name is like "Smith" over there.


----------



## Eset

Doll said:


> There are no examples 'round here. Just accept your ENTP like I accept my Fi.


But ENTP is unreasonable; they just see the Ne in me and then exaggerate such.
I am happy with others recognizing Ne, but exaggerating such to a degree of becoming dominant is too much.


----------



## Endologic

Doll said:


> Eh, fuck the government.
> 
> I have to love Germany. My last name is like "Smith" over there.


_Schmidt_?

Nahh, I get it, alright.


----------



## SpaceMan

WAT, @Doll ?
Is it my turn already? -_-

You haven't even answered all of my questions properly or in detail. I WAS WRONG. MAYBE YOU ARE ENTP JUDGING BY HOW QUICKLY YOU RESPONDED.

I you definitely feel NTP. The girl I was talking about was INTP. I'm not ready to think move on  I was having so much fun.

Please describe how you reminisce, how you remember things ?
How do you solve problems?

fak it, I don't care - all my effort to waste. You're no fun 

btw, I have also scored ENFP, ENTP - That's why I was so curious about you


----------



## SpaceMan

Let's move on. 

Emo is probably INTP
Narci is prob xxTJ


----------



## Spleen

Ennui.


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Narci is prob xxTJ


*A):* ISTJ *B):* INTJ *C):* ESTJ *D):* ENTJ --> what's it gonna be? 

Vote now.


----------



## SpaceMan

piss off @Spleen


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> *A):* ISTJ *B):* INTJ *C):* ESTJ *D):* ENTJ --> what's it gonna be?
> 
> Vote now.


I still think you're ESTJ
but judging by how my typing has been as of late, idunno


----------



## bremen

I vote for best girl Sechiro. @narcissistic


----------



## Spleen

SpaceMan said:


> piss off @Spleen


Such rudeness. I'm offended.

Shame on you.


----------



## Siri

Cold: ISTP

Spleen: very much accurate.


----------



## bremen

Spleen is bored alright so type 9 for her.

Siri: Introverted, even then, I'm not sure.


----------



## SpaceMan

Since when did you switch over to INTP? Is it because of my horrible typing skills, that you've changed?  

(I need a fucking beer)


----------



## Enterprise

(replaces coffee in your avi's cup with beer)

Accurate.
@ColdNobility: I always got the ITJ vibe from you.
@Siri: Same.
@Spleen: Accurate.


----------



## bremen

A couple days ago, I change type when I'm bored, but I have my Mbti info in the about me section. You're correctly typed =)


----------



## DOGSOUP

ISTJ and LSI made sense back then when you weren't... INTP...


----------



## Endologic

@narcissistic

I vote A)


----------



## Doll

SpaceMan said:


> WAT, @*Doll* ?
> Is it my turn already? -_-
> 
> You haven't even answered all of my questions properly or in detail. I WAS WRONG. MAYBE YOU ARE ENTP JUDGING BY HOW QUICKLY YOU RESPONDED.


Ok ok ok. I purposefully waited a little while before responding, just for you. 



> I you definitely feel NTP. The girl I was talking about was INTP. I'm not ready to think move on  I was having so much fun.


I am QUITE put off that I'm not fun! 



> Please describe how you reminisce, how you remember things ?


I'll give you a nice long answer so I can be fun again. Let's see. I went to Europe long ago. When I reminisce, it's through images and experiences rather than concrete recollections. I recall the beauty of the architecture and the mountains. I remember how it felt to walk over picturesque bridges in Venice and crowd into the horrid water taxis. 



> How do you solve problems?


I was actually explaining this to someone on another thread. I take all possibilities and then slowly narrow it down to the "most likely" solution. I will never dismiss a possibility, but I'll rank it lower - like a totem pole. That's how my thinking works.



> fak it, I don't care - all my effort to waste. You're no fun


D: I am saddened.



> btw, I have also scored ENFP, ENTP - That's why I was so curious about you


This is my lot in life.


----------



## SpaceMan

Doll said:


> I'll give you a nice long answer so I can be fun again. Let's see. I went to Europe long ago. When I reminisce, it's through images and experiences rather than concrete recollections. I recall the beauty of the architecture and the mountains. I remember how it felt to walk over picturesque bridges in Venice and crowd into the horrid water taxis.
> 
> I was actually explaining this to someone on another thread. I take all possibilities and then slowly narrow it down to the "most likely" solution. I will never dismiss a possibility, but I'll rank it lower - like a totem pole. That's how my thinking works.
> 
> D: I am saddened.


No - I'm breaking up with you.  Find another INTP to play with.

Lol, that aside, that definitely sounds like you have Ne/Si and Ti/Fe. Preferring Ne and Ti - The question is which one you prefer more. Judging by the other posts, I don't get the feeling that you have Fi/Te nor Ni/Se unless what you have been telling me crap.

But that's just me, though. If you disagree, tell me why  - but right now, I really have to go to work. 

xNTP


----------



## Doll

Siri said:


> *Si baffled*
> Closest wrt what? ;o


*sigh* Correctly typed.
@*Spleen* - I see it I see it.


----------



## Spleen

You're the quintessential ENTP 4 that transcends both time and space in all its endless magnificence. o:


----------



## Siri

Dualized ESFP.


----------



## Eset

Neverontime said:


> Why would people single you out and exaggerate your Ne in order to think you're another type?


That's how people usually type each other.
Also:
Just realized how ironic this is --> since you're doing the exact same thing lmao.


----------



## Siri

Estj (100%)


----------



## Eset

istj (max%)


----------



## bremen

Maybe for Siri, keep the Istj label long enough, and I will probably believe it.


----------



## Siri

I can't help but see you as an ISTP though.


----------



## bremen

Siri said:


> I can't help but see you as an ISTP though.


Weird because the only function I use is Ti in Istps, even then I still prefer Te over it.


----------



## Eset

"_Fake it to make it._"

Is INTP for kappa, or?


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> "_Fake it to make it._"
> Is INTP for kappa, or?


Just kappa.

. . . Kappa.


----------



## Eset

Keepo


----------



## SpaceMan

ah yiss, accurately typed


----------



## Azazel

Silent, sightly commented but to the point, somehow, kind of expressive, must be I(S)TP.


----------



## Spleen

Very accurate.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep yep


----------



## SpaceMan

@Serenity
How can Nietzsche be your forgiven lover? And are you a nihilist - if yes, to what extent ?

*Ninja'ed @Spleen -> INTJ @mjn_the_enfp -> ENFP

INTx, I'm leaving room for doubt.


----------



## Eset

How INTPs watch movies:


----------



## Azazel

Nietzsche is not my forgiven lover neither I'm nihilist. I put myself that title since I found one of my traits kind of artistic myself, that trait is about the fact that the times I showed my love I ended up making myself cold in other traits in order to "compensate" that at some point that, even, sometimes, to show it I even repress my loving capacity, it is not something I do because I want, it is just a trait I hold naturally. About Nietzche's, it's just one of the quotes that left me the most.


----------



## SpaceMan

Serenity said:


> Nietzsche is not my forgiven lover neither I'm nihilist. I put myself that title since I found one of my traits kind of artistic myself, that trait is about the fact that the times I showed my love I ended up making myself cold in other traits in order to "compensate" that at some point that, even, sometimes, to show it I even repress my loving capacity, it is not something I do because I want, it is just a trait I hold naturally. About Nietzche's, it's just one of the quotes that left me the most.


You've either read too much of Franz Kafka's works, or you have very large lungs. 
Either way, I see only three sentences in that statement.

I'm sticking with INTP for now  I might be wrong.

I like Nietzsche's quote, btw.


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> How INTPs watch movies:


Hahah  I find that I'm more inclined to not watching the movie at all, but still knowing what's going on 

ExTJ


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Hahah  I find that I'm more inclined to not watching the movie at all, but still knowing what's going on
> 
> ExTJ


I just found out about this bee movie meme! IT'S BEAUTFUL!! :'D


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> I just found out about this bee movie meme! IT'S BEAUTFUL!! :'D


Loool, careful now, your Ne is kicking in  

Emo might be lurking :O

[SUB]Your secret is safe with me[/SUB]


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Loool, careful now, your Ne is kicking in
> 
> Emo might be lurking :O
> 
> [SUB]Your secret is safe with me[/SUB]


It's evident I have Ne.
And it's evident that you do too.


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> It's evident I have Ne.
> And it's evident that you do too.


Keep stacking up on *Ne* remarks, and I might actually consider you INTP  Or ENTP, I don't know which one you prefer.

*WOW, this sounds more arrogant, than what I was thinking*


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> I just found out about this bee movie meme! IT'S BEAUTFUL!! :'D


Sad little tert Ne ESTJ late to the memes.

also >"*bea*utiful"

Accurately typed from what I can tell. SpaceMan is definitely accurately typed.


----------



## Eset

> also >"beautiful"


What you on about fam?
The only mistake I made was missing out on the "_i_", not sure what you mean by the "_bea_".


----------



## Kynx

narcissistic said:


> That's how people usually type each other.
> Also:
> Just realized how ironic this is --> since you're doing the exact same thing lmao.


I just realised that I was incorrect. You're not entp.


----------



## Eset

Neverontime said:


> I just realised that I was incorrect. You're not entp.


Ooo spicy, what was this realization?


----------



## Enterprise

narcissistic said:


> What you on about fam?
> The only mistake I made was missing out on the "_i_", not sure what you mean by the "_bea_".


>bee movie meme
>bee movie meme is beautiful
>beautiful
>bea

Accurately typed indeed.


----------



## SpaceMan

@Enterprise 
INTP

I'm curious though, are you still convinced that I am INTP? Even after all the subjective typing I've been doing as of late ?


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> >bee movie meme
> >bee movie meme is beautiful
> >beautiful
> >bea
> 
> Accurately typed indeed.


Yeah ok, I see what you did there --> nice try, nice try. 66% wp


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> @Enterprise
> INTP
> 
> I'm curious though, are you still convinced that I am INTP? Even after all the subjective typing I've been doing as of late ?


Ti is subjective; so yes.


----------



## SpaceMan

narcissistic said:


> Ti is subjective; so yes.


Clever, I stand corrected  

But what I meant though was subjective hunches and feeling of a person, rather than what could be considered objective measurable evidence.


----------



## Siri

Yes, always.


----------



## Eset

SpaceMan said:


> Clever, I stand corrected
> 
> But what I meant though was subjective hunches and feeling of a person, rather than what could be considered objective measurable evidence.


That's a Ne+Si sort of thing to do; though Ni+Se is still like that I suppose <-- unsure really.

I know the last part is Te and/or Se.


----------



## Enterprise

SpaceMan said:


> @Enterprise
> INTP
> 
> I'm curious though, are you still convinced that I am INTP? Even after all the subjective typing I've been doing as of late ?





SpaceMan said:


> Clever, I stand corrected
> 
> But what I meant though was subjective hunches and feeling of a person, rather than what could be considered objective measurable evidence.


Ti doesn't hold itself to strict objective universal systematic logic. That's more of a Te thing. Ti is all about what makes sense to the Ti user. It's trying to determine what makes the most amount of sense to the user based on the information at hand. Your posts with Doll displayed a lot of Ne feeding Ti information and making judgements based upon your Ne intuitions, because it's what made the most sense to you based upon the limited information you had at hand.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

How Ti-ishly insightful. From few of posts I saw, inferior Fe is right there, and use of Ne over Se. Absolutely correct I'd say.


----------



## Belzy

Yes, because I thought about INFP when sawing Witch of Oreo

I thought of chocolate cookies, thus I thought about myself, thus about INFP


----------



## SpaceMan

@narcissistic @Enterprise

I guess I still am very unsure of the Judgement functions 

The above user seems accurately typed


----------



## SpaceMan

BWN connecting people


----------



## tmady

Because_why_not said:


> I type for you baby  I even moan, "ESFJ" just before I come.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it all started when I was 6 and I was given the choice to live with my alcoholic mother or abusive father. That's when I made my first mistake...


Not sure where this came from? Is this a response to my dry humor? Are you seeking sympathy?

I didn't have a father and my mother was an alcoholic. Amongst many other things though, that was the least of my concerns. However, those experiences made me exponentially stronger and who I am today. Instead of looking back and thinking of myself as a victim I see them as great life lessons to improve my life and the lives of those around me. Sometimes you have to be thrown in the worst of it to be able to see and do the best of it.


----------



## Because_why_not

SpaceMan said:


> Is he fighting your battles ? How lovely <3
> 
> @Neverontime seems like an INFP
> @tmady -> leaving room for doubt ExTJ


I don't need someone to fight my battles with me. Not that I have anyone to do so...

#Foreveralone



Neverontime said:


> Who's esfj? Is it your mom?


Oooh bantaa!



SpaceMan said:


> BWN connecting people


You share mutual feelings of inadequacy which brings you all closer together <3

I'm such a nice person!


----------



## tmady

SpaceMan said:


> Is he fighting your battles ? How lovely <3
> 
> @Neverontime seems like an INFP
> @tmady -> leaving room for doubt ExTJ


My S/N are very close.


----------



## Because_why_not

tmady said:


> Not sure where this came from? Is this a response to my dry humor? Are you seeking sympathy?
> 
> I didn't have a father and my mother was an alcoholic. Amongst many other things though, that was the least of my concerns. However, those experiences made me exponentially stronger and who I am today. Instead of looking back and thinking of myself as a victim I see them as great life lessons to improve my life and the lives of those around me. Sometimes you have to be thrown in the worst of it to be able to see and do the best of it.


Nah man, you'll never know what I've been through, okay! No one can understand me and my struggles in life!! Ive had it so hard and Ive made so many mistakes after that! Worse is that you _told_ me to think about them theyre all coming back again!!

When I was 8, I was given the choice between a lollipop and a cigarette. If only I chose the right one and then I wouldn't have this crippling addiction.

God I need a lollipop right now!


----------



## tmady

Because_why_not said:


> Nah man, you'll never know what I've been through, okay! No one can understand me and my struggles in life!! Ive had it so hard and Ive made so many mistakes after that! Worse is that you _told_ me to think about them theyre all coming back again!!
> 
> When I was 8, I was given the choice between a lollipop and a cigarette. If only I chose the right one and then I wouldn't have this crippling addiction.
> 
> God I need a lollipop right now!


Glad I could be of service.


----------



## Because_why_not

tmady said:


> Glad I could be of service.


That's what my mum used to tell the men who came to our council house late at night. It was one of them who offered me the ciggie or lollipop.


----------



## JAH

@tmadyESFP in Se-Te loop.


----------



## Eset

ENFP in Ne-Te loop.


----------



## Azazel

Te griped INFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Just a cluster fuck.

Ninjad but maybe true.


----------



## RaisinKG

Nu...


----------



## Azazel

ENTP subtype dank memes and touhou...

Simplifying, INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Very INTJ sig
Very INTJ avi

Accurate


----------



## tmady

JAH said:


> @tmadyESFP in Se-Te loop.


 @JAH INFJ in Ni-Ti loop.



Because_why_not said:


> That's what my mum used to tell the men who came to our council house late at night. It was one of them who offered me the ciggie or lollipop.


Your mother allowed solicitation in her own business, from clients of all folks? Bad management.


----------



## Enterprise

tmady said:


> Your mother allowed solicitation in her own business, from clients of all folks? Bad management.


That's the most ENTJ thing I've heard this week. And my sister is one.


----------



## The Lawyer

Probably


----------



## SpaceMan

Could be


----------



## Spleen

Undoubtedly.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Definitely


----------



## Eset

Oh, for real.


----------



## Azazel

Now only remains another 6.800.452 persons that have been suggested their opposite type by me to switch their's. But, calm down, let's go step by step.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> INFP is just for a joke.


And here I thought you finally settled for something acceptable.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> And here I thought you finally settled for something acceptable.


And here I thought you were logical.


----------



## SpaceMan

Retsu said:


> Why IxTx tho


My bad  ISTx 

-> it's sunday and my hangover is kicking in. I'm neglecting rudimentary cognitive function procedures that involve mental effort.


----------



## Ronney

yeah INTP seems right


----------



## Eset

fuck knows.


----------



## Endologic

Speaking of which:



narcissistic said:


> Name change to: "_narci_"

















_Original file:_

* *


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Original file:_
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 609138


Nice Ne.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Nice Ne.


This is what distinguishes them from me:

I _wield_ the *POWER* of Photoshop.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> This is what distinguishes them from me:
> 
> I _wield_ the *POWER* of Photoshop.


That was a pretty easy photoshop though, nothing special.
The text is nicely placed behind a solid background; would have been harder if the text was originally clipping onto the smoke.

7/10.


----------



## Kynx

Infp seems correct, yes.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> That was a pretty easy photoshop though, nothing special.
> The text is nicely placed behind a solid background; would have been harder if the text was originally clipping onto the smoke.
> 
> 7/10.


Well, the background wasn't completely [000000]-Black.
In some places it was [010101], in some places even lighter than that.

So, what I did was duplicate the layer, use content-aware to get rid of the "Narcos" text, then made that layer transparent so I could still see the Narcos text in a gray-ish color.

Then I took a very similar font (it was thicker), typed in "N A R C I" (I spaced it and stretched it vertically to negate the thickness of the font, which would have existed if I had typed "NARCI"), placed it in the right position (which I could identify through the transparent layer that showed me the original text), fiddled around with it for a minute until it looked satisfactory.

The photoshopping + getting the font took me a total of ≈10 minutes.


----------



## Kynx

Boring post. Yeah, intp makes sense 

:tongue:


----------



## Endologic

Neverontime said:


> Boring post. Yeah, intp makes sense
> 
> :tongue:


You posted this too early.

You really are your namesake.


----------



## Kynx

Emologic said:


> You posted this too early.
> 
> You really are your namesake.


I'm going to change my name to Bangontime after that post 

:laughing:


----------



## Endologic

Neverontime said:


> I'm going to change my name to Bangontime after that post
> 
> :laughing:


What the fuck does that even _mean_?


----------



## Kynx

Emologic said:


> What the fuck does that even _mean_?


Oops, Rightontime :happy:


----------



## Endologic

Neverontime said:


> Oops, *Right*ontime :happy:


Watch out, you might make some enemies:

-Red Morfy
-Armchair Commie
-The Red Spirit



(I'm not "mentioning" them because that would defeat the whole point of mentioning them considering what I said.)


----------



## Kynx

Emologic said:


> Watch out, you might make some enemies:
> 
> -Red Morfy
> -Armchair Commie
> -The Red Spirit
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not "mentioning" them because that would defeat the whole point of mentioning them considering what I said.)


Omg. Alwaysontime. How's that? 

Makes boring posts about fonts and layers. Picks on a particular word to point out how that word could be a bad choice. Even when it's irrelevant to the social interaction taking place. Yep, all the intp signs are there. :laughing:


----------



## Eset

Not accurate enough, you're halfway there to become accurate.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Siri You need a new calculator or else your business could be in danger, ENTJ.


@narcissistic I thought I told you to get your own material and stop copying mine


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> @narcissistic I thought I told you to get your own material and stop copying mine


Bruh, I ain't ruining your style.
I'm an INFP not an INFJ, I'm one letter safe of becoming a ******.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Bruh, I ain't ruining your style.
> I'm an INFP not an INFJ, I'm one letter safe of becoming a ******.


You know what I mean :dry:


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> You know what I mean :dry:


Pfftt, you're not my mum


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Pfftt, you're not my mum


Not unless you want to bang her too.

#Oedipuscomplexconfirmed


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Not unless you want to bang her too.
> 
> #Oedipuscomplexconfirmed


lmao what.


----------



## Siri

Nope, an INFP would have replied nothing less than a paragraph to that post.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> lmao what.


You said I'm not your mum and I said not unless you want to bang her like you want me (because everyone knows you do but everyone does too so...  )

Why do I have to explain things to people when it's obvious? 1

@Siri maybe the infp would be into that kind of thing so my post didn't trigger their Fi.

Didn't think of _that_ now did you?


----------



## Siri

Type: HIGH (on some good shit)


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> lmao what.


I wanted to say "remove INFP from the premises because it sticks out below your avatar in a there's no chance you're an INFP way" , but it looks like you just did it

I'll deal with the ISTJ later I need some time


----------



## Eset

The Lawyer said:


> I wanted to say "remove INFP from the premises because it sticks out below your avatar in a there's no chance you're an INFP way" , but it looks like you just did it
> 
> I'll deal with the ISTJ later I need some time


Since when did you become an analyzer? 
The only good thing I know you can do is if you take out the _yzer_ from _analyzer_.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Why do I have to explain things to people when it's obvious? 1


Sorry, I just don't have that Ni like you do


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Since when did you become an analyzer?
> The only good thing I know you can do is if you take out the _yzer_ from _analyzer_.


Now he's copying my jokes too?!

Will someone help me stop this guy, already?!


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Now he's copying my jokes too?!
> 
> Will someone help me stop this guy, already?!


Don't remember you using and taking that joke


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Won't be anymore, sunny jim; when the mods change my username.


Yeah, because nobody is going to be able to tell it's you.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Yeah, because nobody is going to be able to tell it's you.


Well, I know I'm well known and all....


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Don't remember you using and taking that joke


About 2 months ago last Tuesday.


----------



## bremen

Bwn is actually right in her typing, just see Bibbon, she ended up being Fe dom after all.


----------



## Because_why_not

ColdNobility said:


> Bwn is actually right in her typing, just see Bibbon, she ended up being Fe dom after all.


That's because I'm fecking awesome 

And I've told you about the pronouns. Gawd Cold!


----------



## RaisinKG

type: Bromine


----------



## Eset

4 sho


----------



## AshOrLey

Suuuureee


----------



## Azazel

Not actually. ESFJ in this case.


----------



## AshOrLey

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

ESTJ ovo


----------



## Blue Ribbon

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I am an exfx? =o
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Yessss you're baaaack  I will text you after my exams are over  

ENFJ 

FLO: KTAJ


----------



## RaisinKG

If only they added a way for my type to be set to KTAJ...
@Blue Ribbon either ESFJ, ENFP, or ENTP. Ne-F is strong.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Probably an ENTP for floflo.


----------



## piano

si. his laugh is very esfp-y.


----------



## Eset

70% chance of being ENFP.


----------



## azir

probably not


----------



## Azazel

Clear ISTJ


----------



## SpaceMan

wat - nope, not ESTP

more IxTx


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Would appear so. Most likely yes. Very cute


----------



## Siri

ENFPeeeeee.


----------



## Azazel

M I S T Y P E D.

You're INTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Seems like STP. ESTP or ISTP. Not enough info.


----------



## SpaceMan

Blue Ribbon said:


> Would appear so. Most likely yes. Very cute


Lol  I take it you've figured that I don't know how to respond to being called cute? 
Also *Ahem* I'm a man... [SUB]Seriously[/SUB]


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SpaceMan said:


> Lol  I take it you've figured that I don't know how to respond to being called cute?
> Also *Ahem* I'm a man... [SUB]Seriously[/SUB]


Ooooh please play mafia with me. Please.


----------



## SpaceMan

The red spirit said:


> No type, just possibility of higher Fe usage or preference. You may have it developed more or tertiary Fe, but it's just possibility. i think, that INTP fits you well.
> 
> Hey, answer to me.


Hmm... going by vibe, you seem accurately typed. 
I haven't seen any of your long posts. Do you have one?


----------



## The red spirit

SpaceMan said:


> Hmm... Judging by vibe, you seem accurately typed.
> I haven't seen any of your long posts. Do you have one?


Yes, I have some.

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...on-explanation-examples-isfp-perspective.html
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/933346-your-pc-can-reveal-what-your-mbti-type.html
http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/863826-red-spirits-thread.html


----------



## RaisinKG

I see the Fi-Se


----------



## SpaceMan

The red spirit said:


> Yes, I have some.


If you're really curious - you're more than welcome to PM me the posts, then I can check it when I have the time. (not that my opinion matters, anyway) 

But for now, you seem accurately typed.

Edit* Like flourine said: It feels Fi-Se


----------



## Eset

It'll do.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I don't like your new name. Change it back.


----------



## Eset

blue ribbon said:


> i don't like your new name. Change it back.


wut!


----------



## Enterprise

Type: NRCI



narci said:


> btw just saying; found this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExFJ.


Mercy is pure waifu material. Absolute waifu of Overwatch. Overwatch waifu. Overwaifu.


----------



## Eset

Enterprise said:


> Type: NRCI
> 
> 
> 
> Mercy is pure waifu material. Absolute waifu of Overwatch. Overwatch waifu. Overwaifu.


She looks faf in that picture.


----------



## Siri

Type: PURE
(pure bullshit)


----------



## SpaceMan

narci said:


> It'll do.


yeye, lol - I see now that he played me for a fool. The links weren't there to begin with he edited the links in afterwards... the bastard


----------



## Eset

Biiblyy bleghh.


----------



## leictreon

No


----------



## SpaceMan

Wut did yu call ? Bibbly? I ain't no bibbly. Wth is a bibbly?

Ninja'd
The dude above seems accurately typed.


----------



## Conterphobia

I don't need to know you or read what you say to know that the name @SpaceMan is a name made by someone who knows themselves well enough to know what type they are.

Magic.


----------



## Eset

Meh.


----------



## Enterprise

Meh-thamphetamine.


----------



## Azazel

666 posts
6 enneagram is mainly on ISTJs.

Chaotic evil ISTJ.


----------



## Pocis

I do not know you well enough, but ENTP sounds like good possibility.


----------



## Endologic

You guys post way too fucking fast.


----------



## Endologic

SpaceMan said:


> Careful, boy  you might incur the wrath of the emologic.


The Emologic - as if it were something like The Batman...


----------



## Conterphobia

Serenity said:


> Gif of a samurai killing people. Must be ISTP.


It comes from the masterpiece anime movie Samurai X, the best anime movie I have ever seen by a long shot. The second movie wasn't great and the anime show series sucked balls, but the first movie is superb.


----------



## Eset

estp, why not.


----------



## azir

we got a mistyped infj over here


----------



## Eset

esfj


----------



## Retsu

Not estj anymore


----------



## The red spirit

Yes!!!


----------



## bremen

NO.


----------



## The red spirit

what type do you suspect?


(yes)


----------



## bremen

I was just kidding, Isfp sounds about right for you lolol.


----------



## RaisinKG

certainly


----------



## Conterphobia

Nevahhhh!!


----------



## Eset

Yeah, go on then.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

You know yourself best so yes.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes, INFJ is INFJ.


----------



## Rafiki

@Azure the Dreamer defies typing standards and so his type cannot be determined by a test which cannot see what it eyes do not detect.


----------



## azir

unknown works too well


----------



## Azazel

Don't know him as well, but yet ENTP seems, somehow, plausible.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

What happened to your type journey :O


----------



## Azazel

mjn_the_enfp said:


> What happened to your type journey :O


It's ok when you actually act like one(supposing it as acting like one, acting with a behavior that makes other people see you as one) but the most of the time I'm or, not posting, or, posting as my actual self. Type journeys are for people like BWN, who actually make something observable.


----------



## azir

Serenity said:


> Don't know him as well, but yet ENTP seems, somehow, plausible.


can't believe you assumed my entire gender

were you always intj? i can see it


----------



## Eset

estp


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Actually from my observation narsi is an ENFP


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, you give some big Se vibes.


----------



## AshOrLey

Jaune infj Narci enfp


----------



## azir

cats cats cats cats cats cats cats 
yess infp


----------



## Meliodas

This is only vibes, but I am not sure I see the Ne. You seem like an ESTP to me.


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, you're unknown to me.

If I had to guess by vibes, maybe ENFP.


----------



## Meliodas

I think you are correctly typed.



Jaune Valjaune said:


> Yeah, you're unknown to me.
> 
> If I had to guess by vibes, maybe ENFP.


According to the prevailing forum wisdom, it appears that ENFPs are universally attractive to women. So I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## azir

i spy with my little eye
an esxp


----------



## root0

bathtub


----------



## Eset

intp


----------



## bremen

Oui.


----------



## Candy Apple

Yup!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

yay,,,,,,,,,,,interesting, but they are never happy


----------



## Eset

True.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

narci said:


> True.


A ring a ding dong
You are wrongly typed.
Hippy hop.
You are an ESFP.
Gotta dance and sing.


----------



## Immolate

@Grandmaster Yoda E*S*FP, you fool.


----------



## piano

your blog gives me infj/iei vibes. it's nice.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lets mosey said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda E*S*FP, you fool.


We're gonna bring back jobs, it'll be so great!!


----------



## Siri

Nevr.


----------



## Azazel

No more.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I guess so.


----------



## Eset

My second best love match according to MBTI; I think we should hit it on.


----------



## bleghc

Ehh. What happened to INTx?


----------



## Eset

What happened to INFP?


----------



## Jakuri

3w4, so considering correlation, sure.


----------



## Immolate

@Jakuri Absolutely.


* *























[x]


----------



## Jakuri

lets mosey said:


> @Jakuri Absolutely.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [x]


Ah yes, Rella was one of the first few artists I followed when I joined pixiv. The first picture also made to my collage some time ago.










The second one is darn pretty, as expected from the artist.

Someone has been suggesting I might be Fi-dom, but I am not wholly convinced yet, even though I relate to Fi and do score high on Fi.

Anyhow, for mosey, INxJ/IxI seems to be a good bet. 5w4 for enneagram core. 54x perhaps?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ya


----------



## Jakuri

Unknown...hmm. Will consider his last type then (INTP). Can't see him as anything other than Ti-Ne.


----------



## AshOrLey

Hard to tell, inxp


----------



## Jaune

<3


----------



## Blue Ribbon

SANTABLOOK22 said:


> <3


Who are you?


----------



## Eset

esfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It ain't right. Enfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Ribbon said:


> Who are you?


Why don't you ask yourself that question?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Omg it's you <3 <3 <3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Ribbon said:


> Omg it's you <3 <3 <3


Why do you have a partner anyways. Life is all about you. Actually, me. I am the main character. Go away, I'm off to the next scene.


----------



## SpaceMan

^INTP with a hint of Ne... just a little.

He's accurately typed.


----------



## Zoquaro

Hrm...dunno - weren't you an ESFP just a little while ago?


----------



## Zoquaro

(Stupid forum double posts... >.<)

EDIT: But since I did, why the hell not? ISFJ. Most definitely. Or at least _probably_... ^^


----------



## RaisinKG

Zoquaro said:


> Hrm...dunno - weren't you an ESFP just a little while ago?


Yup a few weeks ago


----------



## Zoquaro

They seem really different ^^;


----------



## RaisinKG

Zoquaro said:


> They seem really different ^^;


do u wish to embark on the Type Journey?


----------



## Zoquaro

flourine said:


> do u wish to embark on the Type Journey?


What's a Type Journey? :O


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doll said:


> whatchu talkin' bout, willis.
> 
> unknown it is.


Lying! Liar!


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Lying! Liar!


Lies! 

istp


----------



## Eset

enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Zoquaro said:


> What's a Type Journey? :O


basically you change your type to another type then go on to try out all 16


----------



## Zoquaro

flourine said:


> basically you change your type to another type then go on to try out all 16


Like, you actively adjust your personality to another one for a while? Hm...


----------



## RaisinKG

Zoquaro said:


> Like, you actively adjust your personality to another one for a while? Hm...


ye its simply that


----------



## Eset

enfp


----------



## Zoquaro

flourine said:


> ye its simply that


That sounds fun ^^

Hrm, ESFJ might be doable, but I'm not quite sure about some others like ENFP...


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Azazel

It might.


----------



## Eset

It diddly doodly.


----------



## SpaceMan

Do unicorns exist? The answer is yes - you're accurately typed.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Negative.


----------



## SpaceMan

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Negative.


Oh, do tell - what's the alternative? I'm open for suggestions

You seem like a reminiscing type, and judging by both your profile pic being moody, as well as your signature being grand and atmospheric. I'm going with something along the lines of INFP? Not sure though.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Negative.


----------



## SpaceMan

So negative :O


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

seems like it :tongue:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Definitely, I'm positive of it. roud:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yesssss!!!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

2ESTJ4m3.


----------



## Eset

_*2unknwn2m3*_


----------



## Siri

+1 4 every1


----------



## bremen

_2sp00ky4m3_

Correctly typed


----------



## Doccium

Hmm... Seems so.


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> +1 4 every1


Life of an ESFJ.


----------



## Santa Gloss

ESTJ with 12K+ posts on PerC? No, this is impossible. I hereby declare you an INFJ. Please buy a box of tissues for your impending tears and report to the feeler forum promptly :laughing:


----------



## Doll

Your type is unknown to me, so yes, fits perfectly.

i see that enfp down dere


----------



## Enterprise

Fantasist is accurate. ENTP is accurate. 4w3 is accurate. Moderator is accurate. gg, Doll.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes your an INTP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Azure the Dreamer said:


> Yes your an INTP.


Correctly typed. And I know this isn't the cuddles thread but can I still get a hug? I'm really stressed out.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Correctly typed. And I know this isn't the cuddles thread but can I still get a hug? I'm really stressed out.


:hug::hugs: stressed out esfj


----------



## Enterprise

Blue Ribbon said:


> Correctly typed. And I know this isn't the cuddles thread but can I still get a hug? I'm really stressed out.


_hugs from across a 11hr30m time zone difference_

'zure, yeah. Accurate.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Blue Ribbon said:


> Correctly typed. And I know this isn't the cuddles thread but can I still get a hug? I'm really stressed out.


Ones chaaaan *bear hug* <3

Why get so stressed when you're so awesome already 










prise: yep yep


----------



## Jaune

That hug looks so ENFP.


----------



## Zoquaro

Well, I suppose that observation was ISTJ-like...but weren't you an ISFP just a little while ago? :/

EDIT: Or maybe I'm getting mixed up with another thread... ^^;


----------



## bremen

You're an Infj.


----------



## Jakuri

ISTJ...yeah I think so.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

most definitely a 9w1


----------



## Zoquaro

Yeah, definitely INFJ (thanks again for the help a while back) ^^


----------



## Eset

Precisely.


----------



## Conterphobia

Not sure. I want to say yes though because it feels like you are trying to find your niche.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

QuickTwist: yep yep

Narci: Ew.... XP


----------



## Zoquaro

There _is_ that sort of ENFP feel...


----------



## Eset

Meanie.


----------



## Zoquaro

narci said:


> meanie.


ねえ、ナアシさん、日本語が分かるんだ。そして、いつからINFPになった時は？ESTJじゃないんだ？

Erm, carry on!


----------



## Eset

Zoquaro said:


> ねえ、ナアシさん、日本語が分かるんだ。そして、いつからINFPになった時は？ESTJじゃないんだ？
> 
> Erm, carry on!


My type is a joke.

You are for sure not INTP.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narci said:


> Meanie.


HEY THATS WHAT I....

*looks at gif*


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Oh and Zoquaro seems correctly typed ^^


----------



## SpaceMan

Having a hard time imagine your type being anything else


----------



## Doccium

You give off INTP-vibes.


----------



## Conterphobia

Infx


----------



## Jaune

Indeed.


----------



## Eset

Go on then.


----------



## cozmicjack

idek what alt right is anymore. its kind of turned into feminism in that sense. "oh my idea of alt right is to literally be a nazi"


----------



## Mafioso

Haha yep


----------



## Conterphobia

Nope.


----------



## bremen

Of course.


----------



## Jaune

Sí.


----------



## Eset

Ye.


----------



## RaisinKG

Of course


----------



## Cpt.Nemo123

Yes


----------



## Zoquaro

That face 0_0 Um...I guess, yes, ISFP? ^^;



flourine said:


> after looking at your thanks count u deserve more thanks @*Zoquaro* so have one.
> 
> On topic: What makes u think you are ISFJ?


Well, there doesn't seem to be anything that _isn't_ ISFJ for me: generally nice, relaxed, friendly


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes.


----------



## Eset

Yee.


----------



## Mafioso

QuickTwist said:


> Nope.


What would you venture to say I am?


----------



## 6007

Yes


----------



## Eset

Sure.


----------



## The Lawyer

I accept estj


----------



## Because_why_not

I don't accept ESFP though.

You're clearly an ENTJ.


----------



## The Lawyer

Satan's type (entp)


----------



## Jaune

I accept your type.


----------



## The Lawyer

I accept yours also. 

PS. I wouldn't have known it was you if it wasn't for the sig.


----------



## Doccium

It's not unacceptable.


----------



## Jaune

Unknown is the most accurate.

I'd suggest INFP or INTJ, though.


----------



## Azazel

I would say.


----------



## Eset

Sure, why not; let's give it a shot.


----------



## Mafioso

yeppers


----------



## Schmendricks

I can most definitely see it.


----------



## 6007

no! user is CLEARLY an INFP!


----------



## Conterphobia

Mafioso said:


> What would you venture to say I am?


Well I thought you were typing yourself as ENTJ. I think ENTP fits much better, but don't know if it is actually accurate or not.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup is very likely to be ISTP.


----------



## Eset

Wigglgy Gigglgy Pigglgy.


----------



## Siri

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Affirmative.


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Because_why_not

Takes one to know one...


----------



## Aquali

I get an INFJ vibe from you- especially from the colors of your avatar and your "location", so I would say yes. I would have expected another font for the text in your signature, though. If I had read your signature alone, I would have thought, you could be an ENTP.


----------



## Azazel

Aquali said:


> I get an INFJ vibe from you- especially from the colors of your avatar and your "location", so I would say yes. I would have expected another font for the text in your signature, though. If I had read your signature alone, I would have thought, you could be an ENTP.


He's an ENTP doing a type journey(interpreting some types himself in order to "experience" what must be to be them).

Oh, and yeah, I've got pretty much INFJ vibes from you, so, indeed, it seems.


----------



## Because_why_not

Serenity said:


> He's an ENTP doing a type journey(interpreting some types himself in order to "experience" what must be to be them).


Biatch, I was doing that way before it was cool and it was just for shitz and giggles. Lol why you gotta Type 4 it? xD


----------



## Azazel

Because_why_not said:


> Biatch, I was doing that way before it was cool and it was just for shitz and giggles. Lol why you gotta Type 4 it? xD











I'll give that image the title of 'Life is one big struggle' JUST.


----------



## Bijoux

Yes. That Nietzsche quote gives it away. :wink:


----------



## Because_why_not

Serenity said:


> View attachment 614650
> 
> 
> I'll give that image the title of 'Life is one big struggle' JUST.


Waaaah la! Yer chattin' shit about mah dialect/sociolect/idiolect?!

lol why am I even doing this? You won't even get the joke :laughing:

Forever a mystery....


----------



## Zoquaro

Type journey, eh? Well in that case, of course you're not accurately typed! XD

Then again, fake it till ya' make it...


----------



## Azazel

Because_why_not said:


> Waaaah la! Yer chattin' shit about mah dialect/sociolect/idiolect?!
> 
> lol why am I even doing this? You won't even get the joke :laughing:
> 
> Forever a mystery....


Let me guess, internet 2010 jokes about poor dialects or a meme of a video of a guy talking that way. Whatever, I'm not into memes, I don't like memes, I hate memes so it's not a matter for me.

PD: As I'm derailing, feel free to skip me if you want.


----------



## Enterprise

ripley said:


> sexual INTP? You tried to fool me but I see you!
> 
> Hello, ISTP.


_Definitely_ no ISTP, nowhere _near_ cool enough. Also, sexual 5s are actually pretty common, more common than social 5s. I'm also a definite Sp-last. Triple-withdrawn, Fe-inferior, with outward facing instincts... kill me please


----------



## 6007

Enterprise said:


> _Definitely_ no ISTP, nowhere _near_ cool enough. Also, sexual 5s are actually pretty common, more common than social 5s. I'm also a definite Sp-last. Triple-withdrawn, Fe-inferior, with outward facing instincts... kill me please


I wouldn't kill you, cousin. I am an istp enneagram 5. I feel you brosef. I am 584 sx/sp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estp


----------



## 6007

above user doesnt actually have a type, it is a computer code!


----------



## Mafioso

I'd say ENTP. ENTJ works as well.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Come now, Winston was an ESTP.


----------



## Conterphobia

I'm actually tempted to say yes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

^ Yes to the one above me.



ripley said:


> the above user is an ENTP, and does not want anyone to find out, but I have let the bag of cats run freely. Run cats, run! Run from the cat hoarding ENTP in disguise!












I shall unleash my furry.. animals..


----------



## Eset

Very.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Not very


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not very


Yes correctly typed. INTP  The coolest type.


----------



## Enterprise

GMY _what even is your avatar and signature_




Blue Ribbon said:


> Yes correctly typed. INTP  The coolest type.


Funny joke, Bibbon.

Accurately typed.


----------



## 6007

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yes correctly typed. INTP  The coolest type.


let's not get carried away, enfj


----------



## Doccium

Seems to fit.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ripley said:


> let's not get carried away, enfj


Why do people keep calling me ENFJ? I'm not one I swear


----------



## Conterphobia

ripley said:


> let's not get carried away, enfj


Yup, typical ENTJ snarkiness. I also disagree with your siggy since everyone alive is prone to bias.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Certainly to Grandmaster Yoda. Yes to QuickTwist.


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> Yup, typical ENTJ snarkiness. I also disagree with your siggy since everyone alive is prone to bias.


of course people are prone to bias, but awareness of being biased is step one, ISTP


----------



## Doccium

I feel like ENTJ is right.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Fi dom? INFP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

versace said:


> How the hell are you not an ENTP?! Get yourself on the ENTP forum and introduce yourself because you need to be with your people!
> This was for a grandmaster Yoda. Y'all reply too fast :laughing:


Listen Big Mac, you wanna make ridiculous accusations about people on the forum, that's fine. But, if you want to make accusations against me, me! Let me tell you something, I rose to the top all the way from the bottom. I have met with the leaders of this site, I have participated in talks that govern forum policy around here. Now I will ask, who do you think I am?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> I thought INTPs don't have feelings.


Some of us do. Some of us just aren't pure now are we. Some of us need to be exterminated to make way for the new generation of IT professionals. That's what they all think, but I won't stand for it.


----------



## versace

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I will ask, who do you think I am?


An ENTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

versace said:


> An ENTP.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Some of us do. Some of us just aren't pure now are we. Some of us need to be exterminated to make way for the new generation of IT professionals. That's what they all think, but I won't stand for it.


Nah, I'm just giving you shit. I know INTPs have feelings, its just that sometimes they are not sure how to interpret them/how to make sense of them. This is said in being around some INTPs and what they have said, so if its wrong, feel free to blame them.


----------



## Schizoid

Yeah.


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> OOh.. shots fired.


were they? i missed it. goddamn it this sweater would benefit from some holes


----------



## Conterphobia

versace said:


> Quick Twist, you seem like an INTJ to me. If you aren't a IxTx then I don't know what you are.


I will award you half credit.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> Nah, I'm just giving you shit. I know INTPs have feelings, its just that sometimes they are not sure how to interpret them/how to make sense of them. This is said in being around some INTPs and what they have said, so if its wrong, feel free to blame them.


Blah blah blah. You need to engage yourself in the action. N type now.


----------



## Conterphobia

ripley said:


> were they? i missed it. goddamn it this sweater would benefit from some holes


Holy sweater, Batman, I think he's got it!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Schizoid said:


> Yeah.


Oh yeah?


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> Holy sweater, Batman, I think he's got it!


QUICK to the batmobile!
bring the lube!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You know how they are, always talking about eating lead. But they never really eat it.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Blah blah blah. You need to engage yourself in the action. N type now.


Seriously? I just figured myself for a more intuitive ISTP. I typically get straight to the point of things, not a lot of room for BS.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Buddy, you could use a Donnie Trump avatar.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> Seriously? I just figured myself for a more intuitive ISTP. I typically get straight to the point of things, not a lot of room for BS.


BS is all that sensors know. They live in an illusionary existence, that when actually analyzed only raises more questions than answers.


----------



## Conterphobia

ripley said:


> QUICK to the batmobile!
> bring the lube!


LMAO! That's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> BS is all that sensors know. They live in an illusionary existence, that when actually analyzed only raises more questions than answers.


If you mean they never really get to the point of things, I think that might be a matter of perspective. Sensors see what is in front of them, they usually don't go off on tangents.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> If you mean they never really get to the point of things, I think that might be a matter of perspective. Sensors see what is in front of them, they usually don't go off on tangents.


We must first explore what it means to be someone. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> Seriously? I just figured myself for a more intuitive ISTP. I typically get straight to the point of things, not a lot of room for BS.


Ti as a cognitive function is body based and wholistic and looks like intuition. Using Ni and Ti can definitely make for an intuitive cast to an ISTP.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> We must first explore what it means to be someone. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Are you suggesting I picked the type ISTP because I wanted to "get inside the head" of what it means to be ISTP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> Are you suggesting I picked the type ISTP because I wanted to "get inside the head" of what it means to be ISTP?


We all latch onto things. The key is finding out which things. When we remove them, a new behavior arises that should baffle others.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> We all latch onto things. The key is finding out which things. When we remove them, a new behavior arises that should baffle others.


Most people do not notice changes as soon as it appears though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> Most people do not notice changes as soon as it appears though.


Yes, it will take time. I will see you.


----------



## piano

no. esfj + intp = estp


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, it will take time. *I will see you.*


Color me confused.


----------



## piano

no! with Fe in their function stack, an ISTP would not skip someone.


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> Color me confused.


Typical Ti xray stuff yoda are you a 5?
they are voyeurs


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> Most people do not notice changes as soon as it appears though.


you make a lot of interesting judgments. Tell me, have you met everyone in the world? Some people are more observant than you.


----------



## Conterphobia

ok not what i meant said:


> no! with Fe in their function stack, an ISTP would not skip someone.


You are an enigma, that is why I didn't type you. Plus I was engrossed in a conversation.

You type yourself INFP, but I am not getting a happy bunny feeling from you.


----------



## 6007

ok not what i meant said:


> no! with Fe in their function stack, an ISTP would not skip someone.


hello infp


----------



## Conterphobia

ripley said:


> you make a lot of interesting judgments. Tell me, have you met everyone in the world? Some people are more observant than you.


I am aware of that. I have found most people don't figure something out the first time it happens though.


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> I am aware of that. I have found most people don't figure something out the first time it happens though.


True enough.


----------



## piano

estp for the buff man above



QuickTwist said:


> You are an enigma, that is why I didn't type you. Plus I was engrossed in a conversation.
> 
> You type yourself INFP, but I am not getting a happy bunny feeling from you.


what would you guess? :ghost3: ixtp works fine for you.


----------



## Mafioso

no


----------



## piano

yes!


----------



## Conterphobia

ok not what i meant said:


> what would you guess? :ghost3: ixtp works fine for you.


I really couldn't guess without more interaction with you. INFPs usually don't like dark avatars. They usually like colorful ones that paint a message symbolically.


----------



## Mafioso

yes


----------



## Doccium

Indeed.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ripley said:


> Typical Ti xray stuff yoda are you a 5?
> they are voyeurs


I have been calling myself 5w6 but all of my types must be reevaluated because they are expired.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ok not what i meant said:


> no. esfj + intp = estp


First, you call me names. Second, you call your mother names. What's next?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doccium said:


> Indeed.


Middle Ages. You must be an ISTJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> Color me confused.


This fact does speak for itself. I will see you.


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> First, you call me names. Second, you call your mother names. What's next?


best case scenario: i get grounded and it never happens again?
worst case scenario: i lose touch with my inner self. chaos ensues.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ok not what i meant said:


> best case scenario: i get grounded and it never happens again?
> worst case scenario: i lose touch with my inner self. chaos ensues.


Peel back the layers. Inside, you will find only pain.


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Peel back the layers. Inside, you will find only pain.


like a kinder egg except the surprise is not a toy but a core of perpetual self-loathing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ok not what i meant said:


> like a kinder egg except the surprise is not a toy but a core of perpetual self-loathing.


In America, you cannot embed toys in food because is considered a choking hazard.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> In America, you cannot embed toys in food because is considered a choking hazard.


Plenty of plastic in food.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

QuickTwist said:


> Plenty of plastic in food.


Let us read together.
10 Ridiculous Myths People Believe About Fast Food - Listverse


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> In America, you cannot embed toys in food because is considered a choking hazard.


then how do you explain THIS


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ok not what i meant said:


> then how do you explain THIS


It's in the article. McDonalds food is very dry and gets even drier in open air. Therefore, it takes a more moist environment for it to rot.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Let us read together.
> 10 Ridiculous Myths People Believe About Fast Food - Listverse


I was watching the news one time and saw that a bunch of frozen pizzas were recalled because they had plastic in the meat..


----------



## AshOrLey

Eww your avvie, violence! :shocked: Yas.


----------



## Mafioso

i'd say


----------



## Jaune

Thumbs up.


----------



## SpaceMan

Hmm, could be. Not getting that vibe though.


----------



## Jakuri

I think so. Softer variant.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

No your a INFP,  here is your standard cat and ashorley can give you the rush class on infp and caring for your cat.


----------



## Azazel

Azure the mistyped 
(Na, jokes on you)

By the way, @ripley, what happened to your ENTJ?


----------



## Conterphobia

Enfp

That was for Azure. I was sitting there thinking about it for about a minute.

IDK What type Serenity is but I doubt its INTJ.


----------



## Zoquaro

Well, the profile pic suits at least - can imagine Yuyuko being INFP


----------



## Conterphobia

LOL, no.


----------



## Zoquaro

QuickTwist said:


> LOL, no.


Eh? ^^; Pretty sure Yuyuko could be an INFP 

EDIT: Also, ISTP suits methinks - I still stand by that GIF


----------



## Eset

isfj


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Nope ESTJ


----------



## DOGSOUP

Yes


----------



## Eset

Good enough for me.


----------



## Conterphobia

I don't understand the username. Explain it?

You can be ENFJ for now.


----------



## Conterphobia

I'm going to leave this thread if I keep getting ninj'd like this.


----------



## AshOrLey

Leaves easily, istp focertainly


----------



## Shinsei

No


----------



## RaisinKG

Zoquaro said:


> Well, the profile pic suits at least - can imagine Yuyuko being INFP


u know 2hu? mind if u reply to this thread
@Ghost Insane oh yes


----------



## Zoquaro

Arctic Chlorine said:


> u know 2hu? mind if u reply to this thread
> 
> @*Ghost Insane* oh yes


I'll do my best 

Yuyuko _could_ be ENFJ come to think of it...


----------



## Conterphobia

Yes, accurately typed.


----------



## wolfsong

@QuickTwist
Yep


----------



## Shinsei

Arctic Chlorine said:


> u know 2hu? mind if u reply to this thread
> 
> @Ghost Insane oh yes


So your to question the change of enneagram lololol


----------



## Conterphobia

wolfsong said:


> @*QuickTwist*
> Yep


Likely an S for using a mention. Ofc you are a new user, so could be familiarizing yourself with the forum system.



Ghost Insane said:


> So your to question the change of enneagram lololol


Hmm... I will say yes.


----------



## Schmendricks

I do definitely feel Ti-lead.


----------



## Eset

Give it 3 weeks.


----------



## Because_why_not

Back to you, copycat.


----------



## SpaceMan

estj or istj (leaning on estj).

ninja*ed BWN = esfj, because he loves this type.


----------



## Because_why_not

Such puns. Trying to be too hard to be Ne-dom, must be Fe/Ne = ESFJ.

Flawless.


Oooooooooooh edits!!!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfj


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFP.

(She told me in QT in my first Mafia game.)


----------



## The Lawyer

Only until they change their type again.


----------



## Zoquaro

I don't doubt your type - hope you're certain about it too ^^


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Because_why_not said:


> ISFP.
> 
> (She told me in QT in my first Mafia game.)


Did I really? LOL


sure at person above


----------



## mkzr

How do you guys guess the type? I second-guess myself all the time, I can't even type my friends.


----------



## Because_why_not

Winter Moon said:


> Did I really? LOL


Yeah you did. Don't you remember? I asked if a certain type would be better at being scum and you said this (copied and pasted):

"I don't think so, It's not like "types" are really a thing anyway. I've had INTP for ages as my type now and no one's even picked up that I'm an ISFP lol.

PS I like tacos."



mkzr said:


> How do you guys guess the type?


By saying some random shit. It's easy. Watch:

ESTJ.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

It's person above you, not you!


----------



## Eset

You're as accurate as I am.


----------



## Zoquaro

You're as variable as my avatar colours XD


----------



## Shinsei

Seems okey from here.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Yes, INTX leaning towards INTJ


----------



## Eset

That avatar is symbolic to your type; it's an illusion.


----------



## 6007

Esfj, marshmallow goodness


----------



## gyogul

Ok, I'm coming back for a third and hopefully the last time. This time around I think I'm an ISTJ. However I want to reaffirm I'm not an INTJ, INFJ, or whatever.

Recently took the keys2cognition test after talking to some INFJs about whether I could be an INFJ or not. Here's the results:










Si is high, Se is low, everything else is more or less in between (Fe to a lesser extent than the remainder)

- For ISTJ, I'm proficient in Si, Te, Fi, and Ne.
- I doubt INFJ because I have relatively low Fe and very low Se, although Ni and Ti are mildly developed
- INTJ is plausible because I have proficient use in Ni and Te, as well as Fi, but extremely low Se.
- For INTP this is also very plausible as I have proficient use in Ti, Ne, and especially Si, but my Fe is somewhat low in comparison (but still a function I actively use).
- INFP is also very plausible as I have proficient use in Fi, Ne, Te, and most importantly Si. 
- I doubt ISFP because I lack Se and Se is the secondmost function of an ISFP
- I doubt ISFJ because my Fe is somewhat low
- I doubt ISTP because of very low Se and fairly low Fe

so this leaves me with ISTJ, INFP, INTP, and INTJ in order of possibility. But on the scottmunson test I blatantly score as a solid INTJ:









The only thing that keeps me from thinking INTJ is a likely type (on par with ISTJ and INxP) is that I have extremely low use of Se. I know narci mentioned I'm in a Ni-Fi loop; not sure if I'm out of it, but I wanted to see what people think since I'm more familiar with cognitive functions now.

It is interesting to note that when I went into the INFP and INFJ sub forum, many said I was either an INTP or ISTJ, but not an INTJ, INFJ, nor INFP.


----------



## bremen

Seems like you are an Istj from this, those of this type usually have a high Ti so don't worry about that.


----------



## gyogul

Winter Lane said:


> Seems like you are an Istj from this, those of this type usually have a high Ti so don't worry about that.


That still leaves INFP and to a lesser extent INTJ. Not sure just because Si is my highest function that ISTJ is the go-to type


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Istp (?)


----------



## gyogul

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Istp (?)


Why ISTP? I have very low Se and relatively low use of Fe.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

gyogul said:


> Why ISTP? I have very low Se and relatively low use of Fe.


A guess made by first impression.. your choice of avatar and signature seems a bit Se to me.. No sign of Fe, but since ISTP also has Fe as their last function and therefore weak, it could be a possibility. I haven't got the chance to know your thought process yet.. but if you are INTJ, then you might be right.


----------



## Jaune

Probably.


----------



## Conterphobia

Probably not.


----------



## 6007

user is actually a cartoon! not even A PERSON!

How did he escape his anime-world?

Why did he come here? 

Was it for true love?

Redemption?

FIND OUT TONIGHT ON Channel 678, 8pm!


----------



## 6007

...istp works tho


----------



## 6007

To be honest this entire time I thought this was the game center.


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, ISTP works for you too.



QuickTwist said:


> Probably not.


I remember that you have said before that I am likely not typed correctly. Do you have any other suggestions and why?


----------



## Conterphobia

SANTABLOOK22 said:


> I remember that you have said before that I am likely not typed correctly. Do you have any other suggestions and why?


Your avatar is completely non-serious, not what I associate with ISTJs. I am assuming it is a somewhat cryptic pick of a penis with a santa hat that is colored white with a black background with a face. I can see an SF type or an EN type. Likely not ENFJ. I would say probably ISFP. ISFPs are usually into things that are not necessarily "normal" a lot of times art or visual imagery. Your avatar fits the different imagery thing to a T.


----------



## Eset

Yee boii.


----------



## Shinsei

?


----------



## izyllic

sho-chan, a cute wolfyyyy with blue eyes! there's a guy in my computer class that calls himself the blue eyed lone wolf & he's like ENTJ/ENTP.
anywho thats random- but i feel like u could pass as an infj or intj! enneagram 9's enjoy to keep the peace no? but you're slytherin & chaotic evil so that leads me to think you're a thinker. perhaps you're just in a Ni+Fi loop. so yeah intj seems right


----------



## Empathia

An INFP with cute, bohemian-ish clothing and a henna-tattoo (or real??) - Yes, accurate


----------



## Conterphobia

Could be. Could also be INFP or ISFP.


----------



## Azazel

Trivial time to suggest types, thing that happens with ISTPs.


----------



## SpaceMan

INTx, maybe INTJ.

Another Friedrich as your signature? Tired of Nietzsche as your forgotten lover ?


----------



## Shinsei

izyllic said:


> sho-chan, a cute wolfyyyy with blue eyes! there's a guy in my computer class that calls himself the blue eyed lone wolf & he's like ENTJ/ENTP.
> anywho thats random- but i feel like u could pass as an infj or intj! enneagram 9's enjoy to keep the peace no? but you're slytherin & chaotic evil so that leads me to think you're a thinker. perhaps you're just in a Ni+Fi loop. so yeah intj seems right


This is my favourite response I've read on this thread. <3

Yes to spacemen


----------



## Conterphobia

Attack of the INTs.

Yeah, likely INTJ. I could confirm it real quick with a photo though.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Fo shizzle mah wizzle.. yup.


----------



## Miss Bingley

From that quote alone, you seem like an ENFP but whatever.


----------



## Zoquaro

Well from your profile pic, it's obvious you value privacy, so yeah, unknown fits XD


----------



## bremen

Not enough information to say anything.


gyogul said:


> That still leaves INFP and to a lesser extent INTJ. Not sure just because Si is my highest function that ISTJ is the go-to type


Of course, but Istj is the most relalistic type to choose from this. I see you changed to it btw.


----------



## gyogul

Winter Lane said:


> Not enough information to say anything.
> 
> Of course, but Istj is the most relalistic type to choose from this. I see you changed to it btw.


at the very least, it's a better fit than intj. infp is a close second I suppose. Is it normal for ISTJs to test as INFPs?


----------



## bremen

gyogul said:


> at the very least, it's a better fit than intj. infp is a close second I suppose. Is it normal for ISTJs to test as INFPs?


Its not something I seen often from my experience, but if someone is in a Si-Fi loop, it could happen easily.


----------



## gyogul

Winter Lane said:


> Its not something I seen often from my experience, but if someone is in a Si-Fi loop, it could happen easily.


Hm it was the Ni-Fi loop before when I was an INTJ, now it's the Si-Fi loop as an ISTJ


----------



## Zoquaro

Well, I guess I support ISTJ...? Think I saw ya' on the INFJ forums asking some questions 



Winter Lane said:


> Not enough information to say anything.
> 
> Of course, but Istj is the most relalistic type to choose from this. I see you changed to it btw.


What kind of information would you like?


----------



## bremen

Blizzaro said:


> What kind of information would you like?


Bank account identification number.


----------



## Zoquaro

From that, you're totally ISTJ - gotta love that snark ;D


----------



## Shinsei

that reaction was pretty Fe


----------



## bremen

Wut you're type 9 now?


----------



## Zoquaro

Wonder what an Fi reaction would look like 

And yes to INTJ


----------



## Zoquaro

I hate double posts... >.<


----------



## Shinsei

Winter Lane said:


> Wut you're type 9 now?


do you disagree?


----------



## Conterphobia

Yes.


----------



## bremen

Yes.


Ghost Insane said:


> do you disagree?


I don't think you come across as type 9 for what its worth.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTJ for sure also I don't think ghost insane comes across as 9 either at least in the past forum interactions.


----------



## AshOrLey

Fiosho


----------



## Zoquaro

Well certainly there's that NF feel


----------



## AshOrLey

You can't feel my -

OH MY GOODNESS

It's like midnight here, I was just typing and this really loud ad started playing out of nowhere, fiorealz!

Anyways I dunno how am I supposed to know why are you asking me these questions how should I know your type huh huh huh??


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Most definitely a INFP :kitteh:


----------



## Azazel

gyogul said:


> I read Intj in socionics translates to intp in mbti?


Not really, they anaylize different frameworks and the function models are not the same. So, it is plausible to have different MBTI-Socionics' types.


----------



## Eset

hmmm....


----------



## gyogul

Serenity said:


> Not really, they anaylize different frameworks and the function models are not the same. So, it is plausible to have different MBTI-Socionics' types.


Hm. I'm trying to skim down my options still and with what I have to work with (cognitive function tests, enneagram, and socionics) I'm not sure what to make of it.

These are four cognitive function tests I've taken over the range from a couple of months ago to as recently as yesterday. I collected older tests to see if there was a trend, and there indeed was:

* *











































High Si, low Se, more or less even everything else. However another user did tell me apparently some of our lesser functions appear more prominently as a child and decrease as we get older. I'm 18 now, going on 19, and I admit my highest-scoring function, Si, has been on the decline for some years now and more or less on par with Ni. 

I can't make of which type is definite as ISTJ, INFP, and INTP are very likely and to a lesser extent, INTJ. I use all the functions in ISTJ and INFP fluently, all but one in INTP (although Fe is still an active function), and INTJ is probably off the table because I have extremely low Se. (Temporarily), I'm going with ISTJ but I don't feel very sure about how it's "my" type as opposed to, say, INFP, just because Si is the first ISTJ function and it is one of my higher ranking scores. 

Still don't know whether I'm in this Ni-Fi loop, Si-Fi loop, or whatever. But my results seem to be going in different directions, particularly with how the scottmunson test shows me as a solid INTJ:


----------



## Conterphobia

gyogul said:


> Hm. I'm trying to skim down my options still and with what I have to work with (cognitive function tests, enneagram, and socionics) I'm not sure what to make of it.
> 
> These are four cognitive function tests I've taken over the range from a couple of months ago to as recently as yesterday. I collected older tests to see if there was a trend, and there indeed was:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Si, low Se, more or less even everything else. However another user did tell me apparently some of our lesser functions appear more prominently as a child and decrease as we get older. I'm 18 now, going on 19, and I admit my highest-scoring function, Si, has been on the decline for some years now and more or less on par with Ni.
> 
> I can't make of which type is definite as ISTJ, INFP, and INTP are very likely and to a lesser extent, INTJ. I use all the functions in ISTJ and INFP fluently, all but one in INTP (although Fe is still an active function), and INTJ is probably off the table because I have extremely low Se. (Temporarily), I'm going with ISTJ but I don't feel very sure about how it's "my" type as opposed to, say, INFP, just because Si is the first ISTJ function and it is one of my higher ranking scores.
> 
> Still don't know whether I'm in this Ni-Fi loop, Si-Fi loop, or whatever. But my results seem to be going in different directions, particularly with how the scottmunson test shows me as a solid INTJ:


The last one is the only one that matters.


----------



## gyogul

QuickTwist said:


> The last one is the only one that matters.


Cognitive functions are also important, and I don't even need a test to tell me that I have low Se. I can read the description of the function and tell you that's the one function I really don't use at all. The Se is what makes me not see myself as an INTJ, plus my cognitive functions pair closer to a couple of other types.


----------



## Conterphobia

gyogul said:


> Cognitive functions are also important, and I don't even need a test to tell me that I have low Se. I can read the description of the function and tell you that's the one function I really don't use at all. The Se is what makes me not see myself as an INTJ, plus my cognitive functions pair closer to a couple of other types.


CF are best used as a measurement AFTER you have narrowed down the dichotomies. Besides, the CF tests that are out there are mostly junk.


----------



## Mafioso

yah


----------



## Eset

Innit.


----------



## Candy Apple

yup


----------



## gyogul

QuickTwist said:


> CF are best used as a measurement AFTER you have narrowed down the dichotomies. Besides, the CF tests that are out there are mostly junk.


It seems mostly on point, because I can't make a clear distinction between how much I use individual functions outside of Si/Fi/Fe/Se. The rest aren't very explicit in terms of order.

Dichotomy wise I've already narrowed it down to this:

I'm a full-fledged introvert, so I have no need to do side-by-side comparisons for that.

Rules: bold = always, underline = sometimes, blank = never
Sensing vs. Intuition:

* *






> Sensing (S)
> Paying attention to physical reality, what I see, hear, touch, taste, and smell. I'm concerned with what is actual, present, current, and real. *I notice facts and I remember details that are important to me.* *I like to see the practical use of things and learn best when I see how to use what I'm learning.* *Experience speaks to me louder than words.*
> 
> The following statements generally apply to me:
> 
> *I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened.*
> *I solve problems by working through facts until I understand the problem.*
> I am pragmatic and look to the "bottom line."
> I start with facts and then form a big picture.
> *I trust experience first and trust words and symbols less.*
> Sometimes I pay so much attention to facts, either present or past, that I miss new possibilities.
> 
> 
> Intuition (N)
> Paying the most attention to impressions or the meaning and patterns of the information I get. I would rather learn by thinking a problem through than by hands-on experience. *I'm interested in new things and what might be possible, so that I think more about the future than the past.* I like to work with symbols or abstract theories, even if I don't know how I will use them. I remember events more as an impression of what it was like than as actual facts or details of what happened.
> The following statements generally apply to me:
> 
> 
> I remember events by what I read "between the lines" about their meaning. (I use a mixture of both, although I use this feature when I cannot "feel" the memory)
> I solve problems by leaping between different ideas and possibilities.
> *I am interested in doing things that are new and different.*
> *I like to see the big picture, then to find out the facts.*
> I trust impressions, symbols, and metaphors more than what I actually experienced
> *Sometimes I think so much about new possibilities that I never look at how to make them a reality.*





Feeling vs. Thinking

* *






> Thinking (T)
> When I make a decision, I like to find the basic truth or principle to be applied, regardless of the specific situation involved. *I like to analyze pros and cons, and then be consistent and logical in deciding.* *I try to be impersonal, so I won't let my personal wishes--or other people's wishes--influence me.*
> The following statements generally apply to me:
> 
> I enjoy technical and scientific fields where logic is important.
> *I notice inconsistencies.*
> *I look for logical explanations or solutions to most everything.*
> *I make decisions with my head and want to be fair.*
> I believe telling the truth is more important than being tactful.
> Sometimes I miss or don't value the "people" part of a situation.
> *I can be seen as too task-oriented, uncaring, or indifferent.*
> 
> 
> Feeling (F)
> I believe I can make the best decisions by weighing what people care about and the points-of-view of persons involved in a situation. I am concerned with values and what is the best for the people involved. I like to do whatever will establish or maintain harmony. In my relationships, I appear caring, warm, and tactful.
> The following statements generally apply to me:
> 
> I have a people or communications orientation.
> I am concerned with harmony and nervous when it is missing.
> I look for what is important to others and express concern for others.
> I make decisions with my heart and want to be compassionate.
> I believe being tactful is more important than telling the "cold" truth.
> Sometimes I miss seeing or communicating the "hard truth" of situations.
> I am sometimes experienced by others as too idealistic, mushy, or indirect.





Judging/Perceiving

* *






> Judging (J)
> I use my decision-making (Judging) preference (whether it is Thinking or Feeling) in my outer life. To others, I seem to prefer a planned or orderly way of life, *like to have things settled and organized, feel more comfortable when decisions are made*, and like to bring life under control as much as possible.
> 
> *Since this pair only describes what I prefer in the outer world, I may, inside, feel flexible and open to new information (which I am). *
> 
> Do not confuse Judging with judgmental, in its negative sense about people and events. They are not related.
> 
> The following statements generally apply to me:
> 
> *I like to have things decided.*
> I appear to be task oriented.
> *I like to make lists of things to do.*
> I like to get my work done before playing.
> I plan work to avoid rushing just before a deadline.
> Sometimes I focus so much on the goal that I miss new information.
> 
> 
> Perceiving (P)
> I use my perceiving function (whether it is Sensing or Intuition) in my outer life. To others, I seem to prefer a flexible and spontaneous way of life, and I like to understand and adapt to the world rather than organize it. *Others see me staying open to new experiences and information.*
> 
> Since this pair only describes what I prefer in the outer world, inside I may feel very planful or decisive (which I am).
> 
> Remember, in type language perceiving means "preferring to take in information." It does not mean being "perceptive" in the sense of having quick and accurate perceptions about people and events.
> 
> The following statements generally apply to me:
> 
> I like to stay open to respond to whatever happens.
> *I appear to be loose and casual. I like to keep plans to a minimum.*
> I like to approach work as play or mix work and play.
> *I work in bursts of energy.*
> I am stimulated by an approaching deadline.
> *Sometimes I stay open to new information so long I miss making decisions when they are needed.*





At the very least, this marks off INFP. According to the above, it says I'm an IxTx with a slight preference for sensing.


----------



## Conterphobia

I think you might be INTP actually.


----------



## Spleen

Yeah. 

PS : I love _ Tsuioku Hen_. You have good taste. o/


----------



## Conterphobia

Spleen said:


> Yeah.
> 
> PS : I love _ Tsuioku Hen_. You have good taste. o/


As long as we are only talking about the first movie.


----------



## gyogul

QuickTwist said:


> I think you might be INTP actually.


Earlier today this user made a very convincing proposal for me being INTP. It's between ISTJ and INTP now; the only thing that keeps me from believing in INTP as equally is that I have somewhat low Fe.


----------



## Conterphobia

gyogul said:


> Earlier today this user made a very convincing proposal for me being INTP. It's between ISTJ and INTP now; the only thing that keeps me from believing in INTP as equally is that I have somewhat low Fe.


I am familiar with INTPs.


----------



## Conterphobia

Spleen said:


> Yeah.
> 
> PS : I love _ Tsuioku Hen_. You have good taste. o/


Avatar and siggy look to be INTJ-ish, yes.


----------



## Because_why_not

Looks like an ISFJ if I ever saw one.


----------



## Zoquaro

Because_why_not said:


> Looks like an ISFJ if I ever saw one.


I look like an ISFJ too, right? ^^;


----------



## Candy Apple

you bet


----------



## Because_why_not

Blizzaro said:


> I look like an ISFJ too, right? ^^;


Naaaaaaah.


* *




ESTJ


 



yay said:


> you bet


You'd lose your money (or whatever you'd bet with).

Not to worry, ENFPs get over things pretty quickly


----------



## Conterphobia

Should be typed as Unknown.


----------



## Jaune

Should go back to ISTP.


----------



## Rafiki

I'll trust her, can't argue a better case than silence.


----------



## Because_why_not

You're back!  ... Not that I care or anything...

ISTP for


----------



## The Lawyer

100% correct


----------



## Eset

1% chance you're correct on your 100% calculations


----------



## Malandro

Don't know when you changed your type, but I'd say nope.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFJ right here.


----------



## Retsu

you are so not infj


----------



## Because_why_not

And you are so not ISTP.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Because_why_not said:


> And you are so not ISTP.


Are you SURE you're INFJ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJenNiFer said:


> Are you SURE you're INFJ?


100% Yeah guaranteed


----------



## Xcopy

I can admit, I partially feel as if I get an ENTP vibe from you.


----------



## Retsu

symmetra pls.

precisely


----------



## Xcopy

Retsu said:


> symmetra pls.
> 
> precisely


Nice pic, Mercy.


----------



## Retsu

Xcopy said:


> Nice pic, Mercy.


Pretty sure they're by the same artist


----------



## Xcopy

Retsu said:


> Pretty sure they're by the same artist


That's because they are. The same artist who drew that very nice looking Pharah in casual wear, with the sunglasses.


----------



## Eset

Please re-upload in PNG.


----------



## Conterphobia

Narci Claus said:


> 1% chance you're correct on your 100% calculations


Would that be .5% or...


----------



## Xcopy

Narci Claus said:


> Please re-upload in PNG.


The Pharah pic, this Symmetra pic, or the Mercy pic?


----------



## Conterphobia

Narci Claus said:


> Please re-upload in PNG.


IDK if accurately typed or not.


----------



## Eset

Xcopy said:


> The Pharah pic, this Symmetra pic, or the Mercy pic?


Use this image instead; you'll notice to quality difference










Everybody is 99% correct.


----------



## Conterphobia

Narci Claus said:


> Use this image instead; you'll notice to quality difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is 99% correct.


Some kind of IN.


----------



## Eset

QuickTwist said:


> Some kind of IN.


tfw when u mees up the BB coding :'c

you're magical


----------



## Jaune

No, your type is PICK.


----------



## Eset

SANTABLOOK22 said:


> No, your type is PICK.


>pick


----------



## Miss Bingley

That's a very cutesy avatar for an ISTJ, but sure


----------



## 6007

oooh i like your signature and your avatar... but what is your type hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Conterphobia

ripley said:


> oooh i like your signature and your avatar... but what is your type hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Trying too hard to be ISTP.


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> Trying too hard to be ISTP.


lol, whatever you say bro

your sig gives me infj feelers


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Narci Claus said:


> Use this image instead; you'll notice to quality difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is 99% correct.


The third polar bear cub was underweight. It did not survive.


----------



## Kito

For all the worst reasons, yes


----------



## 6007

your signature is intriguing. signs point to yes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Kito said:


> For all the worst reasons, yes


What worst reasons? Humor me child.
Also, I am nearing type renewal season everyone. Be on the lookout for a new thread.


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What worst reasons? Humor me child.
> Also, I am nearing type renewal season everyone. Be on the lookout for a new thread.


Past it in my visitor's messages.


----------



## Eset

Close enough.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

If you believe you are really that type who am I to question it.


----------



## The Lawyer

I accept your infj


----------



## Zoquaro

I think it works ^^


----------



## Because_why_not

It doesn't because you're not.



SANTABLOOK22 said:


> No, your type is PICK.





Narci Claus said:


> >pick



*prick

Lol had to.


----------



## Eset

As accurate as I am.


----------



## Because_why_not

Once again, having to make something unrelated all about you 

Tell me again how you're not INFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wrong. ISFP.


----------



## Eset

Most obvious ESTP I know.


----------



## Azazel

Clearly a Te and Ne user.

INFP.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep yep... accurately typed


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possible..


----------



## 6007

whatever your type i like you that kangaroo joke was fucking hilarious


----------



## Jaune

I like ISTP for you.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esfp


----------



## 6007

SANTABLOOK22 said:


> I like ISTP for you.


why thank you; I've been one since I was a baby.


----------



## Conterphobia

ENTJ. Final answer, locking it in, And this too:






And to boot:


----------



## Conterphobia

2:20


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> ENTJ. Final answer, locking it in, And this too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to boot:


lol, you've never met me, and I am not really aware of you. But good for you, for having an opinion. 

I bet you're the only person on the entire internet with an opinion!


----------



## Eset

Accurate enough.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Nuuuuu


----------



## Retsu

yup


----------



## Because_why_not

Nope.


----------



## Retsu

no


----------



## Conterphobia

ripley said:


> lol, you've never met me, and I am not really aware of you. But good for you, for having an opinion.
> 
> I bet you're the only person on the entire internet with an opinion!


What gave it away?


----------



## 6007

QuickTwist said:


> What gave it away?


hahahaaaa


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Who could light the sky with no sun?


----------



## Jaune

Sure.


----------



## Conterphobia

I have no idea how an introvert can have that avatar...


----------



## Zoquaro

Well, if unknowns can have any avatar, what stops a specific type from doing so as well? 

But yeah, ISTP works ^^


----------



## Conterphobia

Blizzaro said:


> Well, if unknowns can have any avatar, what stops a specific type from doing so as well?
> 
> But yeah, ISTP works ^^


Reasoning: untrue.
Offence: false dichotomy

ESFJ

That should make you feel good.


----------



## Retsu

Schrödinger's Typology


----------



## Coburn

Retsu said:


> Schrödinger's Typology


Psh, of course not. This loser is totally an ESTJ.

Y u even lying about it


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, seems about right.


----------



## Retsu

Ye


----------



## Eset

Some Scandinavian lover.


----------



## Jaune

Some British loser.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Turbulent seas pirate.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Angry black blob.


----------



## RaisinKG

A _force of nature_


----------



## bremen

Enfp


----------



## Conterphobia

Correctly typed.


----------



## Jaune

Unknown is the most accurate type.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj is a good fit for now.


----------



## Conterphobia

Too normal to be INFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ChristmasTwist said:


> Too normal to be INFJ.


Hehe that's a new perspective. alternative type suggestions then?


----------



## Conterphobia

Azure the Dreamer said:


> Hehe that's a new perspective. alternative type suggestions then?


You are prolly not going to like me for this, but I would say XNFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ChristmasTwist said:


> You are prolly not going to like me for this, but I would say XNFP.


I could see why. Your also not the first to suggest this. lol roud:
(Others have typed me istp and intj as well in the past for comparison)


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

But....but.... you're so INFJ D:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Maybe I can be a enfp like you.


----------



## Jaune

Some other types really do make sense, but I think INFJ is very accurate for you.


----------



## RaisinKG

I had doubts and thought you may be ISTP or ISFP, but I am settled on you being ISTJ over ISTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Seems ok.


----------



## Endologic

Winter Lane said:


> Seems like you are an Istj from this, those of this type usually have a high Ti so don't worry about that.


ISTJs have no Ti. They have Te.


----------



## 6007

yay, intp


----------



## Doccium

Looks right from here.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Don't know why I peg you as NFJ, but unknown is correct as well


----------



## bremen

Endologic said:


> ISTJs have no Ti. They have Te.


Every type can use the 8 function, Istj prefer Te, but are able to use Ti well but they don't value it.

Skip me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely


----------



## Jaune

Of course.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wrong mate


----------



## Azure Dreamer

correct


----------



## Eset




----------



## INFJenNiFer

@Endologic

I looked at your username. 
I think you're accurately typed.


----------



## Doccium

I can only nod in agreement. You give off INFJ-vibes.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

So not accurately typed.


----------



## Eset

Edgy quote; surprised you're not type 4 as well.


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, you are such an ESTJ Type 3.


----------



## Conterphobia

INFJenNiFer said:


> @*Endologic*
> 
> I looked at your username.
> I think you're accurately typed.


You should prolly look at his avatar then.




SANTABLOOK22 said:


> Yeah, you are such an ESTJ Type 3.


Nopers.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Definitely not.


----------



## Conterphobia

INFJenNiFer said:


> Definitely not.


You believe TOO strongly that you are INFJ, therefore, you must be INFJ.


----------



## Azazel

Using logical models in order to make a trivial asumption, therefore, you must be Ti-dom.


----------



## Zoquaro

I can see INTJ I guess...?


----------



## Jaune

I do not see you as an ISFJ, but I do not know you well enough. I am simply not acquainted with your Si and Fe.


----------



## AshOrLey

It sounds quite right indeeeeed


----------



## Eset

You're my ESTJ buddy, so...


----------



## AshOrLey

ESTJ estpsh 
Hmmm I think I can help you reach 100% retirement


----------



## Zoquaro

Most definitely ^^


----------



## Eset

Location: Desk --> SJ fosho.


----------



## Conterphobia

Your thanks to post ratio tells me you are accurately typed.


----------



## angelfish

Seems ISTPish


----------



## Zoquaro

Makes sense


----------



## Eset

Why not.


----------



## AshOrLey

Fiosho


----------



## bremen

IEI is Infj


----------



## AshOrLey

I only took the test twice but the first time I got IEI, the second was EII :shocked:


----------



## bremen

EII would make more sense if you're Infp.


----------



## Azazel

Winter Lane said:


> IEI is Infj





AshOrLey said:


> I only took the test twice but the first time I got IEI, the second was EII :shocked:


Socionics INFJ =/= MBTI's INFJ. They value different things and they do it with different models.


----------



## bremen

Serenity said:


> Socionics INFJ =/= MBTI's INFJ. They value different things and they do it with different models.


You think I can be SLI and Infj at the same time?


----------



## Eset

You fosho a 10/10 for me.


----------



## Azazel

Winter Lane said:


> You think I can be SLI and Infj at the same time?


I would have a lot more a doubtful character with a NS/FT dichotomy switching, as their core is _almost_ the same, however, the functions I/E is quite different(As an example, MB's Fi and Fe are inner and outter value oriented, respectively; where the Socio's I/E is, instead, an interpretation or behavior model respectively, so Fi and Fe are oriented towards inner and outter values and emotional atmosphere and interconnections respectively), so, you can have a different J/P type, but, time to check another dichotomy, I would ask in the Socionics' forum.

PD: Skip me if you want.


----------



## Eset

I skipped you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I am "garden gnome."



Narci Claus said:


> I skipped you.


----------



## Meliodas

Narci Claus said:


>


I tried to read some meaning into that but must admit that I failed epically.


----------



## Zoquaro

That signature...I _guess_ ENFJ fits?


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes ISFJ checks out A-Okay


----------



## Chompy

Fi dom yes yes.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely fits


----------



## Conterphobia

I think you have Se in your stack, honestly.


----------



## ethylene

Could have Ti in the stack.


----------



## piano

indeed she is!


----------



## Eset

Such an ENFJ.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Most assuredly


----------



## Conterphobia

Entp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

It's hard to argue with unknown


----------



## Silent Theory

Yes, ENTP.

My type: unknown. Some weird INFJ/INFP/INTP mix.


----------



## Littlewood

I would say so. Very beautiful picture @Cupcake Angel


----------



## Liminal

Endologic said:


> There's no such thing as a 6th function. There's T, F, S, N, and they're either introverted or extroverted, with the restriction of the other judgement or the other perceptive function opposing it.
> 
> Where are you pulling the second T from?


It is good you asked. Dr Beebe who is the reason we are talking about cognitive functions in the first place. Dig a little deeper and it is all there.

Understanding the Archetypes involving the eight functions of type (Beebe model)


----------



## Endologic

Liminal said:


> It is good you asked. Dr Beebe who is the reason we are talking about cognitive functions in the first place. Dig a little deeper and it is all there.
> 
> Understanding the Archetypes involving the eight functions of type (Beebe model)


You can't use people as an excuse for something that defies logic.


----------



## Liminal

Endologic said:


> You can't use people as an excuse for something that defies logic.


Very good... as you shouldn't. Then don't worry about talking about MBTI anymore as you have no basis for your arguments. Ta


----------



## Endologic

Liminal said:


> Very good... as you shouldn't.


Then don't.


----------



## Kito

Lol yeah


----------



## Jakuri

Yes, based on what I have seen in discord.


----------



## Meliodas

Yes. I feel your type fits nicely.


----------



## Conterphobia

Signs point to yes.


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown is accurate yes


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Of course it fits couldn't fit any better


----------



## bremen

Don't see any Ti from you.


----------



## Zoquaro

Tempted to say ISTJ just based on avatar, but that (probably) wouldn't be right


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes of course


----------



## RaisinKG

Quotes and Avi all check out A-Okay


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

It fits perfectly


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, ENTP sounds fair for you!


----------



## shameless

Yes


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely fits


----------



## Zoquaro

I can see it ^^


----------



## Jaune

I guess so.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Sure.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, your type is unknown to me.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Of course


----------



## bremen

Istx


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Not all who wander are lost. roud:


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Absolutely


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Hm...I suppose so


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Totally makes sense


----------



## Azure Dreamer

little doubt in my mind about it roud:


----------



## Saturniid

I've no reason to disagree.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Who needs to argue when it definitely fits


----------



## Zoquaro

Your demeanour fits I think...


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

*stares at your siggy for 10 mins*

I uh...OK I guess...


----------



## pwowq

I can't understand the person above me.
Yeap, that's an ENFP.


----------



## 6007

yes, thankfully not a mistyped intp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Oooo an ISTP!  yep yep


----------



## leictreon

You're ENFP incarnate tho


----------



## bleghc

I think so!! I dunno about 9w8, I could really see either wing but I think 9 fits perfectly. Also, so/sx? Maybeee. I can rule out sx dom.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

ENFP!!!!! Yesss


----------



## JAH

Most obvious ENFP I've ever seen.


----------



## Jaune

Seems fine.


----------



## leictreon

Something Original said:


> I think so!! I dunno about 9w8, I could really see either wing but I think 9 fits perfectly. Also, so/sx? Maybeee. I can rule out sx dom.


I'm sx/sp tho.

Rick Harrison: ESTP, not ISTJ.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Hm I guess you're a pretty bold ish INFP what with the 8 wing and SX dom


----------



## Jaune

Yes!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Of course


----------



## piano

ENTP, 4w5, and SLI? Interesting. I have no idea, to be honest... no?


----------



## Jaune

You seem IxFP for sure. I am not completely sure about S or N for you, but I'll agree with your INFP typing.


----------



## Jakuri

Not sure, after learning that you lost a past test result...not very ISTJ-like!

Jk, I think ISTJ fits. XD 
Perhaps ISTP if somehow you are not ISTJ.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Seems right, or ENFP


----------



## Jaune

INFJ seems fine. I'd suggest INTJ as alternate type.


----------



## RaisinKG

Hi, I'm ISTJ, and this is my MBTI forum. I work here with my old man and my son, Big ISTP. Every type in here has a story and an enneagram. One thing I've learned after 69 years - You never know what is going to come through that typing form.


----------



## leictreon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Hm I guess you're a pretty bold ish INFP what with the 8 wing and SX dom


Only online tho, IRL I'm as shy as the stereotypical INFP.

flo is ENFP, always was, always will be!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely fits


----------



## bremen

SLI and Entp can't go together.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Wait weren't you unknown not long ago.... but still an instant fit


----------



## bremen

I took out the Istj label to reduce bias when posting in the socionic vibe thread. Normally, I always have it on. I stand by my previous statement for you.


----------



## Zoquaro

ISTJ seems about right.


----------



## bremen

I don't think so. Maybe. Possibly. Fuck knows.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think so


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems about right


----------



## AshOrLey

Jay so you're a jaybird and you like to fly away so you're shy so you're infp like me, nao deal with it.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Cuuuuttteeee!! Def INFP :3


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Yes


----------



## Doccium

Probably.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Sure


----------



## versace

You don't have your type up but looking through some of your posts I'd say INFJ.


----------



## wooster.sauce

I think so, quite hard to determine but I got a kind of INFP vibe from you (v. sorry+ lacking in knowledge)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems like a fit


----------



## Amiami

Only done a tiny analysis on you but from what I've seen, I agree with ENTP.


----------



## Zoquaro

Seeing your typing thread, it could be possible...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely makes sense


----------



## Jakuri

ENTP makes sense, but I have doubts regarding SLI and 4w5.


----------



## Zoquaro

Definitely fits the whole look I suppose.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely


----------



## 6007

explains a lot


----------



## Zoquaro

The signature fits at least...


----------



## Kito

Your signature is funny lol. You do seem like a nice chilled out ISFJ.


----------



## wooster.sauce

Think that u might be quite close to an ISFJ, but suspect u are an ISFP (done on v. imcomplete analysis, sorry)


----------



## Jaune

Sure, INFP is fine.


----------



## bremen

I'm not too knowledgeable about typology stuff, hold on let me call a buddy of mine...Okay, best I can do is 5 bucks.


----------



## Jakuri

Diligent pawnshop intern -- as always, uses Si attentiveness and Te effectiveness to get the job done. I expect some kind of promotion for this intern around the corner, as s/he seems to get the hang of pawn shop work rather quickly.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely fits


----------



## RaisinKG

Did I start this MBTI shop thing?

And yes.


----------



## Shinsei

A wild Flourine has appeared, unfortunately not accurately typed.




[Insert Pokemon effective joke here]


I missed you sweetie.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup.most definitely a ghost/psychic type  (intj)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes totally fits


----------



## Marshy

no


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems about right


----------



## mistakenforstranger

I can see that.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Looks extremely accurate.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Def seems like it like....I can see it in your face accurate.


----------



## Candy Apple

mmmmmmmmmmm xD


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely


----------



## wooster.sauce

looking through u posts (sry for creepin), def. xnxp+ entp seems like a good match for u


----------



## Zoquaro

I can't tell as of yet, but I suppose INFPs are pretty common in MBTI forums in general, so I can see it.


----------



## jumbotoo

LOL is this a joke thread? What kind of moron would sift through someone else's posts just to check if they're accurately typed? There's no way you're going to have a fully accurate picture unless you've known that user personally for some time.


----------



## Eset

The red spirit said:


> I have proof http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/57370-isfp-confessions-thread-131.html (look at bottom)


Being crowned does not make you a deity.
A king is still to a God.


----------



## The red spirit

neko said:


> Being crowned does not make you a deity.
> A king is still to a God.


That was fun


----------



## bremen

neko said:


> Is unknown; you're not fooling anyone here, Maaya.


Is accurate but needs to step up his Si game


----------



## The red spirit

100% accurate


----------



## bremen

69% accurate


----------



## The red spirit

ColdNobility said:


> 69%


Why 69? sounds hilarious


----------



## bremen

The red spirit said:


> Why 69? sounds hilarious


Yeah about that...


----------



## Eset

Donald J Trump.


----------



## bremen

Good avatar, I rate 8,5/10


----------



## Jaune

I rate your avatar a 6.5/10.


----------



## Azazel

21/21 would come through that door again.

By the way, in my honest opinion I would give ISTP despite I can see you as ISTJ.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes


----------



## Zoquaro

50/50


----------



## Conterphobia

Zoquaro said:


> 50/50


OMG, so clever.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

jumbotoo said:


> LOL is this a joke thread? What kind of moron would sift through someone else's posts just to check if they're accurately typed? There's no way you're going to have a fully accurate picture unless you've known that user personally for some time.


mostly i just make a snap judgment based on siggy and avatar

Yeah ide say quicktwist is unknown


----------



## Miss Bingley

A brief look at your profile makes me think you're an FP, so I guess so!


----------



## Zoquaro

I can certainly see ESFP...very intense.

(Ninja'd...)


----------



## Jaune

I can see ISFJ.


----------



## Eset

I can see kappa.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes obviously


----------



## lolalalah

Yes, I guess you are.


----------



## Kajada

Hard to say with certainty.


----------



## Eset

Might as well.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

A little bit of this, a little bit of that.


----------



## mindyourhead

ESFJ sounds about right, though by looking at your posts I had you more pegged as ISFJ. That's only a feeling after all, it's just that...I assumed you think about things more than you speak about them, hence the reason your posts are concise and to the point, or otherwise a sharp quip.


----------



## Eset

INFP or ENFP would do nicely too.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Kind of and why are you 99% retired???


----------



## Eset

Yee;
and because I only use like 1% of this site now.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems perfect


----------



## Jaune

Too legit to quit.


----------



## Eset




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

A little bit of that, a little bit of this.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems accurate


----------



## Kajada

Yep yep yep!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Of course :exterminate:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Not Hipster enough. INFP


----------



## Max

Of course. The INTP rating is high in this one 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Of course


----------



## Kajada

I will say yes! As long as you let someone else respond lol.


----------



## TornadicX

I think ISFP is okay.. I'd also guess ISFJ maybe.


----------



## Jaune

Yes. Your Si is top-notch.


----------



## Kajada

*No.*








And by no I mean yes. I still think ISTJ.


----------



## Jaune

*Yes.*


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

if unknown is your type then yes


----------



## sandrahanson

Nice.


----------



## Eset

I think you've missed the point, mate.


----------



## bremen

Typical Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Yes, I would say so.


----------



## Kajada

Skimming some of your posts I'd say Yeah seems good.


----------



## Shinnicakes

Mmmm. I think so  yes~!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems likely


----------



## Siri

Values Si.


----------



## Anni415

Yes. Or intp. I don't know how we're supposed to do this thingy without at least a signature or quote though...


----------



## Shinnicakes

From my vibes, I think accurate


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Of course


----------



## Malandro

I'd say so


----------



## Jakuri

Looks about right to me.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes definitely


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'd say yes.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

I'd say definitely


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yep profile seems to further verify ENTPness


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

^ You are..



tanstaafl28 said:


> I'd have to interact with her personally to be sure.


Yes.

Any question that needs asking, I'll be around here.


----------



## Kajada

All that fire, how could there be any doubt?


----------



## Kito

GOD DAMN IT I GOT SNIPED

You sir are certainly typed correctly. We're making a chain here. :kitteh:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup isfp alright roud:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yupyupyupyup!


----------



## Shinnicakes

You're ENFPness is overpowering hahahaha


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

I getz ze ENFJ vibez 



Shinnicakes said:


> You're ENFPness is overpowering hahahaha


I guess I'm in a goofy ish mood atm lol XP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

My favorite ENFP  I love you sis


----------



## Azazel

bibbon_the_esfj


----------



## Kito

>serenity
>raindrops gif
>existential yet peaceful signature quote
>HSP but still identifies with the logical types

yup, that's an INFJ. :wink:


----------



## NIHM

Kito said:


> >serenity
> >raindrops gif
> >existential yet peaceful signature quote
> >HSP but still identifies with the logical types
> 
> yup, that's an INFJ. :wink:


I don't know you very well, so I had to look into your profile. You seem to be a practical but peace-loving person. With your asking about a septum piercing I would guess you have some spontaneity. ISFP sounds accurate enough for what I had to go on.


----------



## Eset

If you want.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Yup I think so.


----------



## Conterphobia

I believe so, yes.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yes. Most certainly. We're Fe dom buddies. I love DOGSOUP

Ninja'd 

Unknown is the most accurate typing for anyone ever.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, you are Fe buddies - because you're ENFJ.

Live with it.


----------



## NIHM

I can't get a read if you're an INFJ. Though you do seem like a lot of fun through all your post. It could be that you feel relaxed around everyone. roud: :kitteh:


----------



## anonymoustiger

I see a lot of Fe, but that might just be the general amicability of ENFPs. Also Harley, so ENFP


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, Ne-Fi sounds right for you.


----------



## November Rose

*Type is "unknown", but you really remind me of some sort of NT type. :happy:*


----------



## Azazel

ISFJ from vibery. SEI Type 6 ISFP explains that.

Yes, you seem to be.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

You seem to suit infj


----------



## Jaune

Somehow, I can see you as an ENTP, and I can see you as an SLI. Although, I don't see you as a 4w5. But I don't know any better.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yes


----------



## 5tarrynight

Based on the vibe you give me, I'd type you as an ENTP.


----------



## Kajada

If you're Unknown, I suppose so?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes very much


----------



## Blue Soul

Yes, and no. If you don't know, "unknown" is then a correct statement, but "unknown" is not a type. Good luck finding it.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, you seem INTJ.


----------



## Kajada

That's quite a jump, I'm used to ISTJ. Should probably get to know you better.  ...or read your signature lol


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Always seems a perfect fit


----------



## KanRen

read name as gay jarrick but yes his unknwon type is his unknwon type.


----------



## jjcu

Yeah.


----------



## Kajada

Based on posts of yours I've seen, I think so.


----------



## mightynim

Yes.


----------



## Siri

ISTP-Se


----------



## Kajada

That avatar? Yes.


----------



## Xcopy

Definitely, yes.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely


----------



## mightynim

Siri said:


> ISTP-Se


What is Se?


----------



## Siri

mightynim said:


> What is Se?


ISTP, extroverted sensing sub type.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely


----------



## mightynim

Siri said:


> ISTP, extroverted sensing sub type.


It seems likely. I'm bad at sitting unless driving, and I need to touch everything.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Kno.

Cigar.


----------



## mightynim

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Kno.
> 
> Cigar.


Vague answer, seems ESFJ.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Squint*


----------



## mightynim

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> *Squint*


I like this person despite not wanting to. ESFJ indeed


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Uses the word _"like"_ towards... _a person_?
No, I cannot see an ISTP doing so, so visibly publicly; let alone voluntarily. :ball:

































:kitteh:


----------



## bremen

Infj or Istj both seem plausible although I would lean for the latter.


----------



## mightynim

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Uses the word _"like"_ towards... _a person_?
> No, I cannot see an ISTP doing so, so visibly publicly; let alone voluntarily. :ball:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kitteh:


*shrug*


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems plausible


----------



## mightynim

ISTP or INTP probably.


----------



## Jaune

I don't know you, but you do give ISTP vibes.


----------



## Azazel

Sure, bro!


----------



## bremen

RLOAI is correlated with Infj apparently so we will go with that.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

sure


----------



## Eset

Might as well.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Sure


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The opposite of sure.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Looks like it


----------



## Lion daughter

Definitely getting that vibe!


----------



## Ozymandias116

ENFP seems plausible.


----------



## SpaceMan

Inorganic choice of words + lack of decisiveness + punctuality. I find myself skeptical :O
xNTx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

A letter seems off.


----------



## Lelu

The most ExFJ username of all time. I'll give a yes.


----------



## Kajada

What I've seen, seems alright.


----------



## Jakuri

Yes, seems about right, upon skimming over some posts.

Edit: set as unknown because of the dom function by vibe thread; my current typing is INFP, for the purpose of this thread.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Seems accurate


----------



## Ozymandias116

I've gotten an ESFP vibe from you earlier but ExFP seems fitting.


----------



## Kajada

I think so, yeah.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes definitely :happy:


----------



## Ominously

Seems like it.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Have no reason to disagree.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

So INFJ....


----------



## Plumedoux

Above person, you are mistyped ! Go find another type.
If I could get 1 euro (fuck dollar, i'm european) everytime someone agree with the type of the poster above him, I would be rich.


----------



## Eset

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Undoubtedly :happy:


----------



## Kajada

I like the new F.


----------



## SirEarl

Seems about right, the signature was a giveaway. 

I'll give a hint about myself, I've been told that I'm suave and a go-getter.


----------



## Azazel

There must be something I miss on ISFP's stack that make them have INFJ vibery on BWN. So, yes.


----------



## Because_why_not

Not accepting the truth?

Tsk tsk.

Must be ISFP. Muwahahaha

(Yes, I think it is very obvious I am bored and should really be doing something else right now but am choosing to procrastinate until the last minute as always.)


----------



## Eset

Been INFJ for a while,
Great moves, keep it up, proud of you!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely seems right to me


----------



## Kajada

Yep.

Hm now I'm wondering if I should reconsider ISTJ. Or ISFJ. Keirsey test plops me right between them. I hate being indecisive >.<


----------



## AshOrLey

Personally, I'd go for entj it just makes more sense. Because I FEEL IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




mjn_the_enfp said:


> omg ASHIIEE!!! Hihi! =D


Mjnilla <3 




Jakuri said:


> EinEinAshAsh! How is life? Been a while in the forum


Einein has been gud gud wbu u u? Yesy, I am bringing Ashology to the forums. Revolution plan: Maaow


----------



## cake

I thinks enfp


----------



## Kajada

@AshOrLey I'm about 97.62431% sure you're trolling me now lol. @cake I think maybe? You emote a lot in your writing and post VERY actively, seem pretty E-ish and F-ish. Without reading more I'm not sure on the N and P but probably


----------



## Jaune

Yes, I think ISFP is accurate.


----------



## Kajada

@Phil DeVille No more ISTJ? They're rather different.


----------



## Endologic

The Heart said:


> Undoubtedly :happy:


Undoubtedly mistyped xD


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Been INFJ for a while,
> Great moves, keep it up, proud of you!


Yeah, for his entire life up until now, to be exact.


----------



## Kajada

@Endologic you missed me :c But you are accurately typed.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes.


----------



## The Lawyer

100% correct


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yes yes you are


----------



## Eset

Go on.


----------



## Kajada

Yarr.


----------



## Eset

Good enough.


----------



## Because_why_not

No.


----------



## Jaune

You're typed perfectly.


----------



## Azazel

That's pretty correct.


----------



## RaisinKG

as far as i know yea


----------



## Jakuri

Yes, correctly typed (Satori)
As for your _actual_ type, yes with ENFP with weak preference for E as a possible alternative.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Nope clearly a ENFP that is shy or has social anxiety. :tongue:




kidding your clearly a Fi dom.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, you're clearly a Ni-dom and Fe-aux.


----------



## mightynim

Yes.


----------



## anonymoustiger

Your profile is ISTP as BALLS, yet that may be overcompensation... ...will have to analyze further...

Naw you're probably ISTP

(*whispers into walkie-talkie* We've found the mole. Over.)


----------



## cake

yepppers enfp with a hint of more enfp


----------



## mightynim

cake said:


> yepppers enfp with a hint of more enfp


Borderline ESFP.


----------



## Jakuri

Skimmed through some posts, and based on what I saw I affirm.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Your a healthier fi dom from getting to know you so IXFP (most likely infp over isfp).


----------



## Zoquaro

Certainly! Maybe So/Sx?


----------



## Because_why_not

No.


----------



## adumbrate

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ who knows?


----------



## Because_why_not

I do for yours.

Naaaaaaah


----------



## Zoquaro

Because_why_not said:


> I do for yours.
> 
> Naaaaaaah


...I don't know. Your Socionics profile seems rather contrary to INFJ (ENTP in MBTI terms, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Because_why_not

Zoquaro said:


> ...I don't know. Your Socionics profile seems rather contrary to INFJ (ENTP in MBTI terms, if I'm not mistaken).


Perhaps I'm just a walking talking contradiction :shocked:

You're not however. It's clear to see you're mistyped like the rest of em.


----------



## Zoquaro

Because_why_not said:


> Perhaps I'm just a walking talking contradiction :shocked:
> 
> You're not however. It's clear to see you're mistyped like the rest of em.


Is that so? Please elaborate...


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Smelling Ti and Ne here. xNTP perhaps?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Zoquaro said:


> Is that so? Please elaborate...


Gladly:



Witch of Oreo said:


> Smelling Ti and Ne here. xNTP perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What s/he said.

Also w/oreo is typed accurately. 

So perhaps it's only some that aren't :shocked:


----------



## azir

Probably not


----------



## Zoquaro

Because_why_not said:


> Gladly:
> 
> 
> 
> What s/he said.
> 
> Also w/oreo is typed accurately.
> 
> So perhaps it's only some that aren't :shocked:


Does it really invalidate an ISFJ typing I wonder? ISFJs also have Ti and Ne, after all.

And ENTP fits.


----------



## Because_why_not

Zoquaro said:


> Does it really invalidate an ISFJ typing I wonder? ISFJs also have Ti and Ne, after all.
> 
> And ENTP fits.


Yes but it is too strong. The functions wouldn't be so noticeable I'd they were the 3rd and inferior unless you were stressed.

Intp. Live with it yo.


----------



## Retsu

yeah sure


----------



## Because_why_not

Yay! My favourite ESTJ is in da house!!


----------



## Retsu

i don't even fight it anymore


----------



## Lelu

Since you won't fight it...ESTJ


----------



## Jaune

Yes, Lelouch.


----------



## Kito

Huh, maybe. Didn't have you pegged as an ISTP but from my experience they're not nearly as easy to spot as INTPs. So fair play to you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Yes, I looked through a bunch of your forum posts, and I think that you are typed correctly.
isfp


----------



## kdelrey

Most definitely an ESFP. Avatar and signature says it all.


----------



## Jaune

^^I think so, I can sense Se and Fi from you.

^That seems accurate.


----------



## Whatexists

I'm going with yes.


----------



## azir

makes sense, yeah


----------



## cake

based on my years of stalking and watching, im gonna say yes, btw your out of milk


----------



## azir

cake said:


> based on my years of stalking and watching, im gonna say yes, btw your out of milk


I'm not tho :|
Yes accurately typed


----------



## Scirrus

yeah you ENTP af


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm going with a yes.


----------



## Littlewood

I've never seen a pyromaniacal ISFP yet. Meh, first time for everything right?


----------



## Retsu

Well I ain't never seen an optimistic INFP


----------



## Jaune

Sure.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup istp seems like a good fit.


----------



## Maybe

I kind of think of you as an Infp sometimes.


----------



## azir

Yeah.. Maybe 
(did you like that 100% original unused joke?)


----------



## Endologic

^
No idea whatsoever - I know nothing about this person - neither do I really care (although my interest could be sparked if this person initiated an engaging intellectual conversation.

I'm also currently running, managing and supervising a mass organ harvesting warehouse, for anyone who cares to know.


----------



## Kajada

Organ farm? Okay definitely.


----------



## AshOrLey

Yesy



Endologic said:


> ^
> No idea whatsoever - I know nothing about this person - neither do I really care (although my interest could be sparked if this person initiated an engaging intellectual conversation.


*inserts intellectualish intellectuals*



Retsu said:


> Well I ain't never seen an optimistic INFP


Hi hi, takes practice but it's worth it


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

An optimistic intellectual INFP!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

A playfully reincarnated ENFP. roud:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

A psychic INFJ XD


----------



## Kajada

An endearing ENFP


----------



## mightynim

Accurate.


----------



## Jakuri

Read through some posts before posting, and I say accurate.


----------



## Shinsei

INFP?


I feel like everyone is becoming an INFP these days, even @flourine.


----------



## Bunny

I feel an Ni vibe but possibly INFJ.


----------



## azir

Endologic said:


> ^
> No idea whatsoever - I know nothing about this person - neither do I really care (although my interest could be sparked if this person initiated an engaging intellectual conversation.
> 
> I'm also currently running, managing and supervising a mass organ harvesting warehouse, for anyone who cares to know.


Well good thing no one's here to speculate on your opinion about what sparks your interest, right!
this thread has a purpose, go check my posts or something, no one gives a shit if you don't know me on a personal level

And, Wytch- yes ^^


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

^ Azir , yes..
@Littlewood Yeah.. you seem INFP.



Littlewood said:


> I've never seen a pyromaniacal ISFP yet. Meh, first time for everything right?


The fire is just a metaphor.. :laughing: On the outside, the ISFPs may be flower power hippies, but inside we live in Tim Burton's fucked up world.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yis!


----------



## Endologic

azir said:


> Well good thing no one's here to speculate on your opinion about what sparks your interest, right!
> this thread has a purpose, go check my posts or something, no one gives a shit if you don't know me on a personal level
> 
> And, Wytch- yes ^^


Knowing things about a subject =/= being subjective


----------



## AshOrLey

Yesy


----------



## Jakuri

Yesy yesy totally


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Nope, you're INTP


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

Jak is INFP to duh max lulz


----------



## Jaune

You seem INFP "to duh max lulz" as well.


----------



## Kajada

After all the conversation we've had, I say yes, you are definitely ISTP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yes, DEFO!


----------



## Jakuri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Nope, you're INTP


Dissenting with respect due to role (and even PoLR) Ti being way too relatable. And no not this INxP mess again.


BereavedBlissfulness said:


> Jak is INFP to duh max lulz


lol idk about "to duh max" but yeah leaning more toward INFP.

And Götterdämmerung is correctly typed :3


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup a Infp with developed Te. :kitteh:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

INFJ yup yup



Jakuri said:


> Dissenting with respect due to role (and even PoLR) Ti being way too relatable. And no not this INxP mess again.


Nuuuu u is INTP *restarts the IxFP mess for the lolz*


----------



## Xcopy

I'd say so. It's definitely the vibe I feel from them.


----------



## Jakuri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Nuuuu u is INTP *restarts the IxFP mess for the lolz*


I don't appreciate being the source of _your_ entertainment. Also, it's INxP, not IxFP.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Jakuri said:


> I don't appreciate being the source of _your_ entertainment. Also, it's INxP, not IxFP.


My bad. Sorry for joking and trying to reply differently for once.


----------



## Retsu

Nah it's IxFP innit


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

I thought you were ISTP though :O


----------



## Xcopy

Retsu said:


> Nah it's IxFP innit


I remember you~!! You were the one who commented on that Symmetra pic I had!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

I love your avi omg!


----------



## Retsu

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I thought you were ISTP though :O


I dunno, maybe I am. I really don't care anymore.



Xcopy said:


> I remember you~!! You were the one who commented on that Symmetra pic I had!


~impressive~
Yes, I wouldn't have remembered you without it though, sorry


----------



## Xcopy

Retsu said:


> I dunno, maybe I am. I really don't care anymore.
> 
> 
> ~impressive~
> Yes, I wouldn't have remembered you without it though, sorry


I figured as much, but hey! Hope you've been fine and well. ^^


----------



## Kajada

I think so :3


----------



## Lionfart

Phil DeVille said:


> ^^Yeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> ^You give Ti vibes.


And YOU give Ti vibes ALL the way. Totally ISTP.


----------



## Xcopy

Retsu said:


> Esfp then innit
> @Kajada ye I can see that


Wait, would an ESTP done something different? 

But apparently, I come off as an F over a T type often.


----------



## Conterphobia

mightynim said:


> Infj


Fist time for everything, I guess.

ESFP seems fine.


----------



## mightynim

QuickTwist said:


> Fist time for everything, I guess.
> 
> ESFP seems fine.


*shrug*


----------



## Conterphobia

mightynim said:


> *shrug*


I have pretty much no Fe. That would be the reason.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I suppose right... eh.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yup!


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Absolutely!!!!!!


----------



## Kajada

Indeed it is so.


----------



## bleghc

probably, actually. originally sensed some ni but that might be bc of the correlation between infjs and the tritype you have.


----------



## Jakuri

Back to ENFP, I see, which is good because I think that's your type.


----------



## Kajada

Jakuri is, yes


----------



## Sava Saevus

Estj

EDIT: Wrong thread.

Yes.


----------



## with water

Yes


----------



## Jaune

Seems reasonable.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

At times; hard to tell.


----------



## Kito

First time I've seen you (seems odd with the cafe legend status) but yeah sure. You have some ENFJ vibes but I can see the Fe dom.


----------



## bleghc

as mooni said, go back to where you came from intuitive scum!! (well actually that's just a paraphrased version but) 

yeah, idk. i can see fi-dom, dunno which of the two. tritype makes sense, could see gut over head.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Probably. Not.


----------



## Jaune

I can sense your Fe, although if I had to guess, I would have pegged you having a dom introverted function. IxFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Either ISTP or ISTJ seems about right~


----------



## Miss Bingley

i thought xntp? have i been gone for so long you're suddenly an infj?


----------



## Bunny

Idk their type but as I mentioned on another thread, I feel INTJ vibes.


----------



## bleghc

i'm not sure. whatever happened to estp?


----------



## Bunny

blehBLEH said:


> i'm not sure. whatever happened to estp?


Long talk about the functions with someone, realizing I confused Ti for Fi.
Realizing I use Fi, digging deep, opening up my eyes into myself more.
Reflection.
Things as such.

& Yes I think ENFP works for you.


----------



## AshOrLey

Perhaps


----------



## Jakuri

Totally yes


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Yup!


----------



## Bunny

Appears so, yes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes.


----------



## Plumedoux

I would say ISTP not ISFP.


----------



## Jaune

INFP sounds reasonable although I would have to get to know you better to confirm your type.


----------



## Azazel

This is it. More than ISTJ, in my opinion.


----------



## Eset

infj 9


----------



## The red spirit

Yes, I agree. If not, then ENTJ, because Te is very strong.


----------



## Rouskyrie

I'd say you're accurately typed.


----------



## Invixus

ESFJ. Definitely some strong Fe vibes that I got from your type me post. 

Sent from my A33fw using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

Have not seen you before but given your lack of avatar/sig etc. and your profile. INTP could fit well.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Yes, ESFP seems fitting.


----------



## Razef

Haven't done anything with MBTI for about a year. After a quick look through your profile I'd say ESFP seems pretty accurate though I am rusty.


----------



## Libra Sun

Judging by the posts I've seen from you @AshOrLey, INFP seems to fit you.


----------



## Jaune

You've always stricken me as some sort of introverted feeler. I had intuitive vibes from you but ISFJ sounds reasonable.


----------



## AshOrLey

Talk about being stricken so casually, defi istp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Fair enough, though I always thought Miku is more of ENFP.


----------



## Jakuri

Yes INFP it is~


----------



## BranchMonkey

INXP is more accurate, but not a possible choice on here, idt


----------



## Jakuri

hmm I thought you were INFP a few hours ago, but now INTP? I guess you are going back and forth between INxP.

I looked through your posts, and yeah it's tricky to tell. Avatar suggests 4>5 because of strong heart centre influence (I can see heart core). INTP 4w5 is not unheard of. I see some detached style of writing (can't pinpoint, but that's the impression I got in a few of your posts), so possibly Ti? But Ji-dom can be very analytical in their own way, so that vibe doesn't foreclose the Fi possibility imo.


----------



## Eset

Might as well be.


----------



## RaisinKG

Most likely


----------



## BranchMonkey

Smart I get, though this isn't the 'vibe' thread, and the avatar is a bit ISFP, and the siggy is creative INFP-style, so I'll go IsFP or InFP.


----------



## ColorfulButterfly

narcissistic said:


> Username "ColorfulButterfly", yet gives us false hope since there is no colorful butterfly to observe.
> Must be some INxJ trying to make us use our brains for unnecessary reasons.


Lol, I am gonna have to tell my friends you called me introverted!! When I used the other thread to figure out my type, people there asked me a lot of questions about myself etc. This seems to be based off ?


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp cause color n stuff


----------



## RaisinKG

of course has to be INFP


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi Se


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP, via Mugen


----------



## AshOrLey

Enxp


----------



## Jakuri

@AshOrLey yesy yesy; ENFP as a possible alternate, but still too Fiiiiiosho


----------



## Rafiki

Not on my watch.


----------



## Jakuri

Just no, without sharing any of your wisdom oh dear Rafiki?


----------



## AshOrLey

Yesy yesy surey surey


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Dead right, I'd say..


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## sometimes

You change a lot. Idk. Maybe ISTP but I don't know enough about you.


----------



## Jaune

I think INTP sounds accurate from what I've read. I get Ti and Fe vibes from you.


----------



## minikat313

yeeep!


----------



## RaisinKG

Not enough posts, but I'll accept your self typing~ =)


----------



## Conterphobia

You already know.


----------



## sometimes

I thought you were ENTP at first. But actually you have a kinda ESFP vibe for some reason, like the way an ESFP would use their Ni for example...I can't explain it. EDIT: That was for fluorine. 

Sorry skip me and type Quick. I don't know enough about the above user to comment at this time. I will have to look at their posts.


----------



## RaisinKG

sometimes said:


> I thought you were ENTP at first. But actually you have a kinda ESFP vibe for some reason, like the way an ESFP would use their Ni for example...I can't explain it. EDIT: That was for fluorine.
> 
> Sorry skip me and type Quick. I don't know enough about the above user to comment at this time. I will have to look at their posts.


I unironically identify as an ENFP now, I do not relate to Ti-Fe axis, though I sort of got help from a Discord server for typing myself, and prefer typing there. Though it's unfortunate that u can't explain the ESFP vibe. Skip me and type Quick.


----------



## AshOrLey

Quick - Intj


----------



## Ronney

Cuteness so INFP seems right


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep, sig and the face of that cat = Confrmed ENTP


----------



## Jaune

Your unironic typing seems accurate. You definitely give Ne vibes so I'd peg you as an ENxP at first impression. It's hard to tell right away if you're on the Ti/Fe or Fi/Te axis, but the latter does make sense as people on Discord have suggested.


----------



## OP

xSTP sounds about right.


----------



## AshOrLey

I say O K


----------



## Jaune

I say AshOhKay.


----------



## Jakuri

STP yes; still thinking ISTP though.


----------



## Marshy

Location:Canada

Yes


----------



## RaisinKG

Einstein Quote
Yes


----------



## Conterphobia

yo.


----------



## Zoquaro

Maybe?


----------



## lilprimrose

Yeah, I feel like you talk in a similar manner as my ENFP friend, but I don't have yet that much knowledge about the other personalities..


----------



## Jaune

Well, I don't know you, but you give INFP vibes for sure.


----------



## anonymoustiger

Yeessss


----------



## Bo0mCha_

I think so :concern:


----------



## Zoquaro

Haven't seen you around much. But I assume most people are correctly typed unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Librarylady

Sounds right to me


----------



## Cat Brainz

Id say so overall. You seem to have a Te way of writing so far.


----------



## Eset

entp


----------



## deviants

How exactly does this thread work?


----------



## JayShambles

blehBLEH said:


> I know that the forum discourages unsolicited typing, so that's why I created this thread - so people who want can directly hear opinions from other forum members on whether or not they could be mistyped. Not sure if there's another thread like this. Hopefully not... otherwise, all else is self-explanatory.


 @deviants 

Yes, you're accurately typed.


----------



## deviants

You too, for sure @JayShambles


----------



## Jaune

Sounds alright.


----------



## pinwheel

Seems legit


----------



## Librarylady

Yeah, I can definitely get the INTP vibe from your posts


----------



## lilprimrose

Seems right to me!


----------



## a peach

Not enough information to tell; most posts are very short and simple.


----------



## SpaceMan

music box said:


> Not enough information to tell; most posts are very short and simple.


I like to think that a story lies in the details of what we present - like little keys. We see them but we do not observe (or sense but do not feel - lolol). 

You for instance, you tell a story of art and music. Faded/hazy art - do you daydream frequently? You probably introspect.

My guess, IxFP. Whether I'm right or wrong, It's fun


----------



## Cat Brainz

Id say INTP fits you based on the posts I have seen. Very Ti heavy and to the point but with underlying Ne to them.


----------



## SpaceMan

Hydrooxen said:


> Id say INTP fits you based on the posts I have seen. Very Ti heavy and to the point but with underlying Ne to them.


Hahah, I guess - clever. But If I said I was an INFJ or INFP, would you change your mind ? *food for thought, the trick is to also ignore some details and base your conclusions only on what you feel is right.

I'm not saying you're wrong, am I bluffing, am I double bluffing? 

(for your information, you are absolutely right - I'm most likely an INTP - but I like people who second guess)


----------



## shazam

Totes IntP. Little trickster.


----------



## Jaune

Yep, ESTPs are such fartfaces.


----------



## shazam

Fuck yeah sticky.


----------



## The red spirit

seems alright


----------



## shazam

ESFP just not in good form.


----------



## The red spirit

fartface said:


> ESFP just not in good form.


What do you mean by form?


----------



## Zoquaro

Weren't you ISFP a while back? I thought it fit.


----------



## RaisinKG

That's what I thought, too.


----------



## Because_why_not

No!


----------



## Cat Brainz

From what Ive seen INFJ fits well. You show clear Ni/Fe.


----------



## Because_why_not

No!!!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes


----------



## Because_why_not

Naaaaah, laaaaaah.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

*smirks* You are not very good at this game.


----------



## Zoquaro

Interesting combination, ESTP 6w7. Maybe 7w6 going off stereotypes?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Zoquaro said:


> Interesting combination, ESTP 6w7. Maybe 7w6 going off stereotypes?


*grins* That I am. Definitely a blend. I was surprised several ISTPs are 6w7 or 6w5


----------



## Jaune

Sure.

Likely a counterphobic 6.


----------



## bleghc

i'm not sure! out of all the users on here, you strike me as one of the more puzzling ones to type. if it means anything, you kinda remind me of a more introverted version of narc, thus making you istj. (that's assuming he's even typed correctly. though.) 

i think isxp would work. i could definitely imagine isfp with a gut type as their first (8w9, maybe?), followed up with 5 for head. between 3 and 4 for heart type, which would be last. not completely sure about instinctual variants. so/sx? from what i can see, probably not sx first but i have some difficulty ruling out everything else lol. 

meaniiing - i think you could be typed correctly but it would be worth looking into the types i just listed! but that's based off of how i see you which in all fairness is probably not that accurate hahah.


----------



## shazam

The red spirit said:


> What do you mean by form?


I mean in a bad mood maybe? Just guessing.


----------



## The red spirit

fartface said:


> I mean in a bad mood maybe? Just guessing.


I thought, that you was going to say something about loops or unhealthy usage of functions. BTW why do you think, that my mood is bad? Does something reveal that?


----------



## shazam

The red spirit said:


> I thought, that you was going to say something about loops or unhealthy usage of functions.


No I wouldn't know anything about that. I think you'd know yourself. Why? You sceptical?


----------



## The red spirit

fartface said:


> No I wouldn't know anything about that. I think you'd know yourself. Why? You sceptical?


It's strange that you mentioned bad shape and I'm wondering why. Maybe you have something to say?


----------



## shazam

The red spirit said:


> It's strange that you mentioned bad shape and I'm wondering why. Maybe you have something to say?


I interpreted your "seems alright" comment under my post as you being in a bad mood.


----------



## tinyheart

Clearly....is.


----------



## Kitsune Love

Yeah, INFP seems about right. Either that or ISFP.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Id say so as your posts seem structured in a Ni ish manner and there is that Fe.


----------



## Zoquaro

Well, there certainly is Ne. Though I imagine your Ti is a bit higher...


----------



## tinyheart

Nightstorm said:


> Yeah, INFP seems about right. Either that or ISFP.


I WILL NEVER BE ISFP! NEVAAAARRRR!!!!

BTW I like your Enneagram thing in your siggy. :wink:
@Zoquaro ....no? I don't know. :tongue: Came off as INTP to me.


----------



## RaisinKG

of course INFP!


----------



## tinyheart

Of course INFJ!! :tongue:


----------



## Jaune

I agree with you and Flourine.


----------



## tinyheart

Yep roud:


----------



## Because_why_not

Nope roud:


----------



## SpaceMan

Nope, ESFJ


----------



## Endologic

Most likely.


----------



## lilprimrose

Seems correct to me


----------



## bleghc

could be. everything vibes to me as ixfx except for the avatar. 

infp and isfj would be my first two guesses, the reasoning behind isfj being that the girl in the avatar strikes me as having fe.


----------



## Jakuri

Definitely vibes NFP. If not ENFP, alternate would be INFP.


----------



## warxzawa

the infp vibes are too intense


----------



## Jaune

Yes. You seem like some sort of NT, at least.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Yep you show Fe and Ni from posts I have seen.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Sure.. Why not?


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Absolutely


----------



## Jakuri

Yup!


----------



## JaguarPap

*Vibes.


----------



## Librarylady

Yes, sounds about right. You remind me of a few INTJ's I know.


----------



## Candy Apple

yup


----------



## Because_why_not

Silly candy apple. Food doesn't have a type :kitteh:

..... Until the drugs kick in :shocked:


----------



## RaisinKG

A b s o l u t e l y ~


----------



## Because_why_not

...Not :3


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> ...Not :3


Oh no. She's on to us!


----------



## JaguarPap

Yes.


----------



## Because_why_not

No.



flourine said:


> Oh no. She's on to us!


Who's she? The cat's mother?


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Who's she? The cat's mother?


You.~


----------



## Cat Brainz

Yep tri and MBTi seem right


----------



## Because_why_not

Nope. Clear ISTJ is clear.



flourine said:


> You.~


I tend to my baby kitties <3

Why do people keep calling me a girl? I'd be a hot girl put it that way :laughing:


----------



## warxzawa

i would say isfj just because most infjs here are actually isfjs lol


----------



## Jaune

Yes.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

No, clearly ENFJ in denial.


----------



## Meliodas

Correct, down to a tee


----------



## Marshy

Incorrect


----------



## SpaceMan

^Appears so.
@Because_why_not

You're totally an ESFJ chick.


----------



## Because_why_not

SpaceMan said:


> ^Appears so.
> @Because_why_not
> 
> You're totally an ESFJ chick.


I can make your white dwarf star expand into a red giant  So don't be shy, you can orbit me anytime  Let's make it a big bang.  Just be careful you don't burn up on re-entry - I like it hot as a supernova 

ESFJxESFJ(apparently)


----------



## SpaceMan

Ahhahahaha, hell yea xoxo


----------



## Because_why_not

Us ESFJ are kinky bastards/bitches. We're obviously the sexiest type (and the smartest)


----------



## Eset

What happened to the whole "gotta collect em all", in terms of types?


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> What happened to the whole "gotta collect em all", in terms of types?


It died like your hopes and dreams did last Tuesday.

I am INFJ. I have come to realise this is my true type. Everyone agrees with me. Look back and read it and weep yo!


(Im too used to Mafia now where I have to quote everyone and it's like the edit is a new feature :shocked: )


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Why not?


----------



## Cat Brainz

From what Ive seen you seem more Ti so ISTP is possbile.


----------



## Eset

I see that you took up on my suggestion.


----------



## Libra Sun

ESTJ fits you.


----------



## Librarylady

Yes, INFP is very fitting


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ seems perfect for you.


----------



## abnormal

You definitely use Ti, and from your posts, I get the feeling that you're a Ti-dom. I don't see anything to prove whether you use Extroverted Sensing or Extroverted Intuition however, so I can't exactly rule out INTP, but you strongly remind me of the ISTPs I know, so I'm going to guess you typed yourself correctly.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Not enough data at this type to type you but going by avi 4w5 is very fitting.


----------



## Jaune

I see a lot of Ne from your posts as well as your overall aesthetic (avatar and signature). I also get the sense that you value Ti/Fe over Fi/Te. So ENTP seems correct.


----------



## Librarylady

From what I know about ISTP's, it seems to fit fine!


----------



## Azazel

I do not only see things that might offer you as ISTJ but I also don't see things that takes it out. So, yes.


----------



## SpaceMan

Definitely Ni. I used to think that you were an INTJ - now, not so sure. Hmmm.

INxJ


----------



## Jakuri

Lots of your posts seem quite terse and to the point! Either STP would be a fair bet imo.
I think 7w6 is still a possibility, but 6 is a fairly common type anyway. 
I would think counterphobic (6+8 tends to be counterphobic; 6+9 tends to be more phobic), so I am guessing your 9 fix has a strong 8 wing.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Most definitely.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Seems correct


----------



## lilprimrose

Yup!


----------



## Librarylady

I'd agree with your typing, based on how much you remind me of the INFP I talk to.


----------



## RoboticForest

From your posts, pretty much.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

First quote in your Sig shows you are a thinker, a "curious" thinker, I would imagine someone who enjoys learning for the sake of learning. 
Second quote, no idea what the hell it means, it's attributed to you, I wouldn't see that quote coming from a sensor. 
Avatar is a planet or a moon, space, astronomy, Stephen Hawking, INTP kind of interest. (oops, Stephen Hawking is an INTJ)
Name is RoboticForest, I would imagine that coming from someone who's a creative NE sort of perceptor. 

I'd say you are typed correctly.


----------



## Jaune

After reading your questionnaire, I am even more convinced that your types are accurate.


----------



## AshOrLey

Yop


----------



## RaisinKG

i can say with 100% pinpoint accuracy that is precise enough to in fact hit the broadside of a barn from 30 meters away with an MBTI stamp that says that you are indeed correctly typed and deemed INFP


----------



## Librarylady

Based on your posts, yup


----------



## Jaune

Both your posts and your overall aesthetic do give ISTJ vibes, yes.


----------



## lilprimrose

Seems like it!


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, INFP 9 sounds about right.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

I believe so


----------



## Schmendricks

I do get an IXTP impression.


----------



## Jaune

I wouldn't have pegged you as a Se-dom from my impressions but you've given me ExTx vibes. I'd say you're correct. And you do seem 3w4.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Howdy pardner.

Because I'm new, I don't know you very well but I think you may be ISTP.

Now, if you excuse me, I got INTP frecuently, but I doubt that a lot of time.

So C'mon fellas, give me your best hit.


----------



## RaisinKG

Let's try this. How bout ESTP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Has to be really INFJ. Third eye and shit, makes me think Ni.


----------



## shazam

:laughing:


----------



## Candy Apple

:laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

hmm...wrong!


----------



## Candy Apple

Right!


----------



## Cataclysm

No, everybody fits a type. Get inside the box.


----------



## shazam

bb said:


> Right!


Hello bubble.


----------



## Jaune

Be an ESTP again.


----------



## Librarylady

^ Yes


----------



## Retsu

"librarylady"
"ISTJ"
yes


----------



## Candy Apple

fartface said:


> Hello bubble.


Hello Shane.


----------



## Taciterse

No.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes


----------



## Jakuri

Yes, totally Ti-Ne.


----------



## Conterphobia

No idea about sig, but it seems to be accurate.


----------



## Jakuri

Quick said:


> *No idea about sig*, but it seems to be accurate.


Short version:

* *





哀し涙は　雨に変わり
やがて　可憐な花　咲かす水となる
The sorrowful tears turn into rain
And at last become the water that makes a lovely little flower bloom

Was quel ra presia bexm dauan oure yasra.
Please arrive, O the gentlest light of dawn.

ff aartyi clisty ner natyy faaane
A new beginning filled with happiness

Was quel ra sarla mea echrra elle dor, won garlden, tes ciel.
presia.
May my song resonate into the earth, above the town, to the sky.
That is my wish. ("presia" means "please" in Hymmnos)

Blue text obviously in Japanese; green and purple in Hymmnos; red in Ar Ciela




Complete explanation (with sources for each lyrics, as I took lyrics from multiple songs)
is right here.


----------



## ravioliravioli

Yep


----------



## shazam

bb said:


> Hello Shane.


Night. I'm really tired :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Candy Apple

fartface said:


> Night. I'm really tired :02.47-tranquillity:


Goodnight. Rest well.


----------



## Eset

Most likely xNFP.


----------



## Candy Apple

Mmhmm


----------



## tinyheart

???


----------



## Librarylady

You changed back to your old type. I'd agree, I always saw you more INFP.


----------



## tinyheart

Librarylady said:


> You changed back to your old type. I'd agree, I always saw you more INFP.


:blushed::blushed::blushed:

Yus.


----------



## RoboticForest

You keep giving me INFP vibes each time I see you.


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

My darling, you look perfectly typed for me, as far as I know you. A great INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

mehhhhh

extp vibes for today.~


----------



## tinyheart

You will forever be INFJ to me.


----------



## angelfish

@mytinyheart yes - though you have two different instinct variant stackings listed... one in profile, one in sig... personally I think that you strike me as more sp/so than so/sp.


----------



## SpaceMan

Seems about right, assuming it's not opposite day.


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, man.


----------



## Taciterse

Sure. Why not?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

We can live with that.


----------



## Librarylady

From what I know, yes.


----------



## Eset

Sure.


----------



## RaisinKG

hell yeah


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Probably you are well typed. You seems to be quite creative and sentimental. I doubt if sentimentalism is my groove, but certainly is yours. All hail your MBTI..........Well that was strange, wanna eat something?


----------



## Eset

An ENTP that spends a lot of time by themselves and/or indoors a lot, most likely why you consider yourself xNTP.


----------



## Librarylady

ESTJ definitely fits you.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes istjs are always at the library


----------



## Eset

INTPs generally do consider themselves masters of things that don't exist.


----------



## Because_why_not

All roads point to No.


----------



## Eset

All roads point to missing types.


----------



## Because_why_not

All roads point to not being as rebellious as me to have beaten PerC's system.


----------



## RaisinKG

absolutely. BWN's typing is completely and utterly infallible on all conceivable levels.


----------



## brightflashes

Yes, but may be a bit close on the N/S dichotomy.


----------



## RaisinKG

brightflashes said:


> Yes, but may be a bit close on the N/S dichotomy.


lol, kay.

FiNe...

yep, INFP.


----------



## tinyheart

Nope.


----------



## RaisinKG

mytinyheart said:


> Nope.


Yup!


----------



## tinyheart

Never!


----------



## RaisinKG

mytinyheart said:


> Never!


Forever!


----------



## Jaune

Always!


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

You seems fine to me as an ISTJ.


----------



## anorganizedmess

No.


----------



## tinyheart

No.


----------



## Librarylady

Yes


----------



## Xcopy

From the vibes I've gotten before, I would say yes.


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## anorganizedmess

mytinyheart said:


> No.


Why not?


----------



## tinyheart

No.


----------



## RaisinKG

Absolutely.


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Seems so!


----------



## tinyheart

???


----------



## Because_why_not

They say "Listen to your heart", but I'd say that was wrong - like your type.

Next!


----------



## RaisinKG

is this card okay ms @Because_why_not


----------



## Jakuri

Huggadorable and bubbly, has to be~ <3


----------



## tinyheart

nOPE


----------



## Jakuri

mytinyheart said:


> nOPE


Caps lock problem? 
Anyway, regarding the original topic, yaaaa


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Because_why_not

No.



flourine said:


> is this card okay ms @Because_why_not


Don't call me "ms" :dry:


----------



## tinyheart

Yes


----------



## Taciterse

No.


----------



## tinyheart

No.


----------



## Retsu

Everyone is INFP on PerC so yes


----------



## anorganizedmess

No.


----------



## anorganizedmess

No.


----------



## Eset

Says no to his own type, yet has his type blatant to everyone that he is indeed ENFP, I'm getting conflicting feelings on this one.


----------



## anorganizedmess

narcissistic said:


> Says no to his own type, yet has his type blatant to everyone that he is indeed ENFP, I'm getting conflicting feelings on this one.


I posted twice on accident.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I could see it.



Posting style reminds of a different - self typed - ENFP that was here; and left not long ago.


----------



## Librarylady

ISFJ now? Hmmm....yeah, I can see it.


----------



## Eset

Yeah, why not.


----------



## Marshy

nope


----------



## Krayfish

Librarylady said:


> ISFJ now? Hmmm....yeah, I can see it.


Eh at least for now. We'll see how long it lasts.

Also for the sake of continuing the thread, yup 100% INTP


----------



## Eset

Appearance is of that of an xNTP.


----------



## tinyheart

Nah he an INFP


----------



## SpaceMan

A frog with a party hat playing a violin whilst riding a snail - illustrated in sepia. 

Frog -> Prince Charming?
Party Hat -> A call for celebration?
Playing the violin -> celebration, talented artist (a buildup for charm and celebration)
Riding a snail -> "snail's pace" - representative of a long awaited arrival for prince charming?
Sepia colour tone -> old, fairy tale? 

I reckon, if you kiss a lot of frogs, you may find your prince charming. But his arrival is at a snail's pace. But when he comes, it will be a call for celebration - such is the modern interpretation 

I for you

F for fairy

...And a tale for two.

Hmmmm, I could be wrong, but this may be indicative of you being an:
INFPINFPINFPINFPINFPINFPINFP.


----------



## The Impossible Girl

That was a very thorough analysis. I would say you are correctly typed as INTP. Your avatar makes it seem like you enjoy having Christmas alone. Your signature has a fictional quote. I can't possibly type you as anything other than INTP.


----------



## Jeffrei

wow... yeah definitely INTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sure.


----------



## Jakuri

Yeah~ If not INFJ, likely ENFJ.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Um, yes? Not a lot to go on.

Am I mistyped??


----------



## SpaceMan

Minimum response yet precise. Could be Te

Your avatar, is that a guy? Or is she a stone butch? Either way, your avatar probably has meaning to you - representative of strength and thoughtfulness? Could be indicative of Se and Ni somewhere in your function stack.

But then again, I might be tailoring my answer to the type that you already think you are. I need more to play with 

The answer is could be.

Ixxx


----------



## Pendorah

I'd say yes. Perhaps it's merely a clever disguise? :tongue:


----------



## SpaceMan

Clever, am I fooling myself? My type is whatever describes me best I prefer it that way. 

Pendorah and Pandora rhyme if you pronounce fast enough. Is this intentional ? It would be ever so fitting.

None shall open pendorah's box. For in it lies pendorah's ideals inscribed by pen, of good, evil and hope. Opened without care may unleash one of three - spake the INFP.

Edit* lol, I didn't mean for the last sentence to rhyme.


----------



## Because_why_not

You rambling again, ESFJ?


----------



## Conterphobia

I'm going to savor this moment....


The answer is no.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! Why am I INFJ and not INTJ like my true type is?! Fecking PerC!!!

Anyway, you are a clear INFP.


----------



## Conterphobia

Because_why_not said:


> Hey! Why am I INFJ and not INTJ like my true type is?! Fecking PerC!!!
> 
> Anyway, you are a clear INFP.


I don't have an ounce of Ne.


----------



## Because_why_not

Quick said:


> I don't have an ounce of Ne.


No, you don't. You have tonne of it.


----------



## Conterphobia

Because_why_not said:


> No, you don't. You have tonne of it.


I am american so I can't understand you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Quick said:


> I am american so I can't understand you.


And you lack the use of Google?

Fine then:

A 'Murican INFP.


----------



## Conterphobia

Because_why_not said:


> And you lack the use of Google?
> 
> Fine then:
> 
> A 'Murican INFP.


I am not a fan of Murica.

Look, you leart something about me!


----------



## Because_why_not

Quick said:


> I am not a fan of Murica.
> 
> Look, you leart something about me!


Yup INFPs can be pretty deep so there's plenty to learn from and about them roud:


----------



## Retsu

I still don't see INTJ D:


----------



## Eset

Has a type, just hasn't found it in the mist.


----------



## Pendorah

SpaceMan said:


> Clever, am I fooling myself? My type is whatever describes me best I prefer it that way.
> 
> Pendorah and Pandora rhyme if you pronounce fast enough. Is this intentional ? It would be ever so fitting.
> 
> None shall open pendorah's box. For in it lies pendorah's ideals inscribed by pen, of good, evil and hope. Opened without care may unleash one of three - spake the INFP.
> 
> Edit* lol, I didn't mean for the last sentence to rhyme.


The allusion to Pandora's box is intentional, yes. :happy:

I rather liked that it rhymed. It seemed like something delightfully mystical. Poet and didn't know it?


----------



## Conterphobia

Because_why_not said:


> Yup INFPs can be pretty deep so there's plenty to learn from and about them roud:


I am neither deep nor is there much to learn about me. I appreciate the compliment tho.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

Game sees game, so yeah


----------



## Candy Apple

Se seems good.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

SpaceMan said:


> Either way, your avatar probably has meaning to you - representative of strength and thoughtfulness? Could be indicative of Se and Ni somewhere in your function stack.


No, I just think she's hot.


----------



## Xcopy

I don't know, but definitely see Te, so it's likely.


----------



## Retsu

Meeeehhh

Yeah maybe


----------



## WhoIsJake

Either ISTP yes, or perhaps ISTJ? hmmm


----------



## brightflashes

lol Retsu, when I saw your avatar, I immediately thought ISTP! I see you as a type 6 as well. 

After looking at your recent posts, I'm pretty sure you're accurately typed.


----------



## brightflashes

WhoIsJake said:


> Either ISTP yes, or perhaps ISTJ? hmmm


You beat me to it! When I was just looking at your avatar and quote, I thought hmm maybe INFP? But then, I looked at your profile and your most recent posts and I think you're accurately typed as an INTP.


----------



## Librarylady

I'm used to seeing you as INFP, I couldn't imagine anything else.


----------



## brightflashes

Librarylady said:


> I'm used to seeing you as INFP, I couldn't imagine anything else.


I could see you as an ISFJ as well, but I definitely can understand why you're typed ISTJ and I think it's very fitting.


----------



## Retsu

brightflashes said:


> lol Retsu, when I saw your avatar, I immediately thought ISTP! I see you as a type 6 as well.
> 
> After looking at your recent posts, I'm pretty sure you're accurately typed.


ISTP isn't really my type but it's my super official corporate type with some skepticism...


----------



## BranchMonkey

@flourine 

Not sure you've ever been near a horse; they aren't fluffy. 

And that's a pygmy slow loris.

ENTP 8w7 today -- Eat the apple, one a day; it'll keep the white ones away. Coats, of course.


----------



## The Dark Lord

Why am I even joining this **** parade that are imagining about fluffy horses?

BranchMonkey is a INFJ for sure.


----------



## PixeledCherry

The Dark Lord said:


> Why am I even joining this **** parade that are imagining about fluffy horses?
> 
> BranchMonkey is a INFJ for sure.


Fluffy horses are adorable. Stick a horn on them and they'll be a fluffy unicorn. Unicorns are cool to me, sure a lot of people view them as magical rainbow creatures. Though, I can easily imagine them impaling beings in a war between to mystical lands. Wait, what was I talking about again? Oh right, I would say INTJ sounds about right. Judging by the profile picture and the very kind words he said about horses. (cough sarcasm cough)


----------



## The Dark Lord

PixeledCherry said:


> Fluffy horses are adorable. Stick a horn on them and they'll be a fluffy unicorn. Unicorns are cool to me, sure a lot of people view them as magical rainbow creatures. Though, I can easily imagine them impaling beings in a war between to mystical lands. Wait, what was I talking about again? Oh right, I would say INTJ sounds about right. Judging by the profile picture and the very kind words he said about horses. (cough sarcasm cough)


----------



## RaisinKG

*Honk Honk Honk Honk*

Yes. Obviously an INTJ.


----------



## Hairy Pubic Queer

flourine said:


> *Honk Honk Honk Honk*
> 
> Yes. Obviously an INTJ.


Why is there a clown honking with his mini clown car?


----------



## RaisinKG

Gosh these sockpuppets just keep coming.


----------



## tinyheart

No.


----------



## Shinsei

Based from our previous interaction I would say yes.


----------



## RaisinKG

mytinyheart said:


> No.


Hell yes
@Ghost Insane Oooh, do I spot a ghost? 

I can remember those interactions like yesterday.

So oh yes I must affirm this typing.

*Skip me.*


----------



## anorganizedmess

Hell yes.


----------



## Retsu

Sure


----------



## Jeffrei

@Retsu I'd say you are actually typed as an unknown, but if I had to guess I'd say INTP/ISTP.


----------



## tinyheart

No.


----------



## Librarylady

Yes


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Retsu

Jonneh said:


> @*Retsu* I'd say you are actually typed as an unknown, but if I had to guess I'd say INTP/ISTP.


I'm not sure unknown is quite so valid as a typing


----------



## Jeffrei

Retsu said:


> I'm not sure unknown is quite so valid as a typing


It's because I have no freaking clue as to what I am doing so the unknown is all I know. XD

Really it's just me saying, "yeah I don't know ether." I have a weird sense of humor and find these things amusing.


----------



## tinyheart

No.


----------



## Jeffrei

mytinyheart said:


> No.


No? Didn't you say yes earlier? o.0


----------



## tinyheart

Jonneh said:


> No? Didn't you say yes earlier? o.0


I might have not said affirmative.

No.


----------



## Jeffrei

mytinyheart said:


> I might have not said affirmative.
> 
> No.


But why no? You've got me curious now.


----------



## SpaceMan

You're definitely Te/Fi, not sure about the rest. Type 5w4 ESFP makes me suspicious (- -)

What makes you sure you're not an INTJ? Assuming you have Se/Ni


----------



## Jeffrei

SpaceMan said:


> You're definitely Te/Fi, not sure about the rest. Type 5w4 ESFP makes me suspicious (- -)
> 
> What makes you sure you're not an INTJ? Assuming you have Se/Ni


I haven't really read much of the description but what I have red just didn't seem to click. I'll have to go back and take another look at it I suppose. Really though the only thing I am sure of is my enneagram type.

Edit: @SpaceMan the INTJ lost me at "out of the spotlight."


----------



## tinyheart

* *




No.


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy

Yes


----------



## Jeffrei

mytinyheart said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.


This explains nothing though. :/

Person below just ignore me.


----------



## tinyheart

* *





* *





* *




Yes. :tongue:


----------



## Jeffrei

mytinyheart said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. :tongue:


That's not ignoring and it still explains nothing! XD

*person below just ignore me (again)*


----------



## tinyheart

Jonneh said:


> That's not ignoring and it still explains nothing! XD
> 
> *person below just ignore me (again)*


You simply don't fit my image of ESFP bc I only know one and so my image of ESFP is and for a while will be just that. 

That being said...

No. :laughing:


----------



## Jeffrei

mytinyheart said:


> You simply don't fit my image of ESFP bc I only know one and so my image of ESFP is and for a while will be just that.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> No. :laughing:


Oh, I take that as a complement. Most people's versions of ESFPs are not that great. Out of curiousity though, what would you Type me as?


----------



## Azazel

Only such strange combination comes from various misconceptions. You're probably some thinking type who thinks he's an xxFP type due to uncorrect use of cognitive functions. (Or, actually, a mistyped enneagram type, but it just seems less likely)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Likely, the word of introverted perceivers.


----------



## Azazel

I find it appleasing the usage of dichotomies on temperaments.

And, yes. If only in 25000 you could've said something extremely un-INTP... But I assume you didn't.


----------



## Jeffrei

Serenity said:


> Only such strange combination comes from various misconceptions. You're probably some thinking type who thinks he's an xxFP type due to uncorrect use of cognitive functions. (Or, actually, a mistyped enneagram type, but it just seems less likely)


I'm open to suggestions, but ESFP was I am most commonly typed as.

Person below feel free to ignore me and type the person above me. Thanks


----------



## tinyheart

Jonneh said:


> Oh, I take that as a complement. Most people's versions of ESFPs are not that great. Out of curiousity though, what would you Type me as?


I'm not sure, I'm really bad at typing.


----------



## Harleah

mytinyheart said:


> I'm not sure, I'm really bad at typing.


Yeah, you sound very much like an INFP. :05.18-flustered:


----------



## Krayfish

You kind of seem more like a Fe dom than a Ni dom but other than that Ni-Fe Fe-Ni doesn't seem too far fetched for you

*Person below feel free to ignore me since I've not yet settled on a mbti type*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

No unknown is always wrong!


----------



## Librarylady

Sure


----------



## brightflashes

Jonneh said:


> So I'm not sure that humor is a good thing to go off of, however, I must say I do love a good debate.


Yeah ... I certainly wouldn't rely humor alone as an indicator.

@TimeWillTell

I wholeheartedly agree with _Unknown_ as I don't have enough information to confirm or deny.


----------



## Librarylady

INFP confirmed. Other than that, I might have (wrongly) assumed you were INFJ at first- but I can see how this fits better.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

^
No. I don't want to hurt your feelings. EXF...P?

Timewilltell I get an ENFJ vibe from.


----------



## Krayfish

Either ISFP or ISTP I think.


----------



## Librarylady

TheTuckingFypo said:


> ^
> No. I don't want to hurt your feelings. EXF...P?
> 
> Timewilltell I get an ENFJ vibe from.


LOL why would you hurt my feelings?

I definitely don't think I fit those letters in real life, but I can see how my profile vibe would give it off. If anything, it's interesting to finally have a no among all the typical "yes" answers. 

As for Crayfish...It's hard to tell with you. I got more ENFP vibes from some of your other posts, so....hm, maybe.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

Librarylady said:


> LOL why would you hurt my feelings?
> 
> I definitely don't think I fit those letters in real life, but I can see how my profile vibe would give it off. If anything, it's interesting to finally have a no among all the typical "yes" answers.
> 
> As for Crayfish...It's hard to tell with you. I got more ENFP vibes from some of your other posts, so....hm, maybe.


Omg. You ninja'd me  I was referring to brightflashes.

You're type is accurate


----------



## Librarylady

TheTuckingFypo said:


> Omg. You ninja'd me  I was referring to brightflashes.
> 
> You're type is accurate


Haha okay good, I was worried for a minute because it would be sad to be the complete opposite of what I was typed :tongue:

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Wolf

I believe so, beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## PixeledCherry

Wolf said:


> I believe so, beyond a reasonable doubt.


I've read some of your other posts and INTJ seems about right.


----------



## Jeffrei

Wow this one is hard. All of your recent posts are you typing people. So going off of the profile photo alone (because I'm to lazy/lack the interest needed to learn the functions) I'd say yes OR ISFP. Leaning more towards yes though.

P.s. Did you draw that photo? It looks nice


----------



## PixeledCherry

Mine? Lol, I did. I've been drawing since I was 4. Though, I do love to draw. I can't say I can put my emotions into my drawings. Though when it comes to poetry and stories, I most certainly can.

Also, ESFP seems right. My Dad is an ESFP and I see some similarities.


----------



## Librarylady

Sure

Love your artwork, by the way.


----------



## PixeledCherry

Librarylady said:


> Sure
> 
> Love your artwork, by the way.


Thank youuu! I hate to be posting so much, I feel like I'm spamming. Oh well.

ISTJ seems accurate. I've known a few ISTJs so it seems to ring true.


----------



## Eset

Seems reasonable.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

I'd say I'd buy ESTJ.


----------



## mightynim

I smell an ISTP.


----------



## Krayfish

ISTP seems like a good fit.


----------



## Librarylady

Congratulations on the ENFP typing. Guess I was right there.


----------



## Jeffrei

Heck yah! Your an ISTJ.
@Krayfish your an ENFP! :O 
Congrats on finding your type!


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

You seem ESFP to me.
@Krayfish - you you ENFP bro? Cool. We'll get along just fine.


----------



## RaisinKG

pretty reasonable if i do say so myself


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I do not think so.


----------



## tinyheart

Yep


----------



## Azazel

Your unique posting aesthetic and your manners tell me that it is true.


----------



## Librarylady

I'm not entirely sure, but would have guess INFX. So, I guess so.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

It is a lie!


----------



## Librarylady

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> It is a lie!


I'd like to hear another suggestion :wink:


----------



## Goblin Jane

The magic 8 ball says yes


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I do believe so.


----------



## tinyheart

Perhaps


----------



## Krayfish

Correct


----------



## tinyheart

yES


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Correct


----------



## Candy Apple

Mebbe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Multiple "b" but unknown. Is ISFJ


----------



## Candy Apple

Oh yeah that was a bit much 

Yup


----------



## Librarylady

Weren't you labeled ISTJ before? Did you change your mind?


----------



## Candy Apple

I was. I was waiting for someone to test out their typing method so I took out my type so that it wouldn't skew the results. Never got typed, haven't bothered to change it back. Will always be an ISTJ.


----------



## shazam

I think ISTJ, mebbe.


----------



## Librarylady

I could guess ESTP from you immediately, even when I first joined this forum.


----------



## shazam

Librarylady said:


> I could guess ESTP from you immediately, even when I first joined this forum.


Will you send me your writings


----------



## Librarylady

I might when I finish tweaking things up :tongue:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes, it says it on your bookshelf.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes, though im not a professional typer.


----------



## Because_why_not

I am (I get paid $42.17/hr) and I say no.

Mooni is the most ESFJ ESFJ that ever ESFJed.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ESFPs, best typers evers!


----------



## anorganizedmess

Time will tell.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

anorganizedmess said:


> Time will tell.


sure



Because_why_not said:


> I am (I get paid $42.17/hr) and I say no.
> 
> Mooni is the most ESFJ ESFJ that ever ESFJed.


Just as much as you're INFJ :dry:


----------



## Because_why_not

Moonious said:


> Just as much as you're INFJ :dry:


This is what a jealous ESFJ looks like, guys.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

not accurately typed and cant accurately type others


----------



## Because_why_not

Moonious said:


> not accurately typed and cant accurately type others


This is what a bitter ESFJ looks like, guys :wink:


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTJ using Fe's dirty tricks, I've seen everything 
Probably a mistype (INFJ?)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Is a mistyped entp. 


You are also entp. Maybe can be buddies


----------



## TimeWillTell

outrageous buddying, Fi, spotted


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

You mean fe?

entp 4 u


----------



## TimeWillTell

Yeah, that too


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fe is a good scum tactic, apparently


----------



## Retsu

Oh hi Mooni O:

Yes


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Think how many free thanks we'd all have if we unanimously agreed to thank each others posts in these sorts of threads. It'd be wonderful.

Maybe for Retsu. ISxJ works.

This post for 10Kth post!


----------



## Retsu

Moonious said:


> Think how many free thanks we'd all have if we unanimously agreed to thank each others posts in these sorts of threads. It'd be wonderful.
> 
> Maybe for Retsu. ISxJ works.
> 
> This post for 10Kth post!


Congrats on 10k 

Yes, I do it to anyone who notices me senpai...


----------



## Candy Apple

Yup


----------



## LittleDreamer

I think so


----------



## pinwheel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Esfp



Do you think you could explain why? I don't think people normally see me as an extrovert (let alone an SF type) so I'm curious :3



@LittleDreamer I dunno about your MBTI but your enneagram seems legit


----------



## LittleDreamer

@thankyoufortheterror
Oops I forgot I changed my mbti to unknown. But you're right about the enneagram. 

As for you, I don't know if I really see intp. Maybe enfp? Can't say Im good at typing others though.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Can't go wrong here.


----------



## pinwheel

LittleDreamer said:


> @thankyoufortheterror
> Oops I forgot I changed my mbti to unknown. But you're right about the enneagram.
> 
> As for you, I don't know if I really see intp. Maybe enfp? Can't say Im good at typing others though.



How come?


Witch of Oreo: I think INFP seems fair enough, I think you have high Ne at least


----------



## LittleDreamer

thankyoufortheterror said:


> How come?


Hmm I'm not too sure but it has something to do with how you write maybe. Like the feeling function might be higher up. "I'm curious :3" made me think of an F type (but that could be more going off a stereotype). Either way, you seem to have strong Ne.


----------



## Jeffrei

Yes, you are accurately typed. XD

I'ma see if I can figure out what you really are though.

Edit: I am inclined to say IxFP. Not sure about s/n


----------



## LittleDreamer

Jonneh said:


> Yes, you are actually typed. XD
> 
> I'ma see if I can figure out what oh really are though.
> 
> Edit: I am inclined to say IxFP. Not sure about s/n


I typed myself as infp for 2 years or so, so great job! I'm just a little uncertain right now though.


**skip me**


----------



## RaisinKG

awesome avi bro

i approve

*skip me too*, you need to type @Jonneh and the confusing mass of contradictions that is ESFP 5w4


----------



## Conterphobia

Interesting. I always considered you an introvert. I expect more Extroverts to think they are Introverts over the opposite.

I think you are between INFP and ENFP. Reason for this is that I think you could be typing yourself correctly, but if you are an extrovert you are one who needs their alone time, if you get my meaning.
@Jonneh is prolly XNTP.


----------



## Jeffrei

Quick said:


> Interesting. I always considered you an introvert. I expect more Extroverts to think they are Introverts over the opposite.
> 
> I think you are between INFP and ENFP. Reason for this is that I think you could be typing yourself correctly, but if you are an extrovert you are one who needs their alone time, if you get my meaning.
> @Jonneh is prolly XNTP.


 that's a first. What makes you think that?

*skip me*


----------



## Krayfish

@Quick From what I've seen you could be an ISTJ or an INTP (yeah, huge difference I know :/)
@Jonneh Your profile if super ESFP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

thankyoufortheterror said:


> Do you think you could explain why? I don't think people normally see me as an extrovert (let alone an SF type) so I'm curious :3
> 
> 
> 
> @LittleDreamer I dunno about your MBTI but your enneagram seems legit


That avatar struck me as being stout and performerish. I disregarded the listed typing completely on this splitsecond guess.


----------



## Conterphobia

Jonneh said:


> that's a first. What makes you think that?
> 
> *skip me*


You remind me of someone I suspect to be ENTP with the silliness. It is a bit more slapstick than this guy I know. Just noticing the Ne more than anything.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Unknown???
Maybe some sort of NT??
Since I can't figure it out, I'll have to agree with "unknown."


----------



## Librarylady

Definitely ESFP, and a really likable one too.


----------



## Jeffrei

Librarylady said:


> Definitely ESFP, and a really likable one too.


Ooo *bounces eyebrows* really likeable you say *wink wink* (sorry, saw an oprotunity and I couldn't pass it up)

Yes, you are ISTJ. Ain't no doubt about it


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Librarylady said:


> Definitely ESFP, and a really likable one too.


Garden Gnome does a happy dance!



Jonneh said:


> Ooo *bounces eyebrows* really likeable you say *wink wink* (sorry, saw an oprotunity and I couldn't pass it up)
> 
> Yes, you are ISTJ. Ain't no doubt about it


LOL, I think that we are both esfp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm, righto.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

You said to skip you but I'm not going to.

I always assume anyone with Japanese cartoon art as their avatar is NF. So I'll say yeah.


----------



## Conterphobia

No idea on your type, man, sorry. Prolly Ji lead if I had to guess.



Baf said:


> I don't exactly know the point, but you can read through thirteenthousand posts and try to extract what moved the people to participate in this. I do think it has its uses and it can seem like cheap reassurance or "soft core ego stroking" but yeah. I also don't think that everyone responded here with the same purpose in mind, some out of being bored, some because they aren't sure. Maybe someone changed their type to see if the person below would find out, others just for fun. Whatever. I don't think it doesn't have a point just because you don't think it has one/makes sense as you persistently question this.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't have an actual point. I don't know and neither do you seem to do.
> 
> This thread is still here and not a short one on top of that so the existence of an actual point is still a strong argument; things don't just "emerge" into existence like that over a long period of time.


That's why I asked the original question.


----------



## navi__x3

Awww everybody skipped me 

Edit: I skipped @Quick while posting this LOL i'm so ironic.

Totally ISTP, they're the coolest MBTI if you ask me. Maybe just cause my dad is one and he's the coolest. Way cooler than me for sure... more facebook friends too


----------



## Krayfish

Psyche Aqua said:


> I said the subtype for the Myers' type taking account that you're using functions to type yourself. Perhaps, your sociotype may be right as LII or ILI. I want you to consider the MB type letter by letter then later measure functions to see how it makes you vary.
> 
> Skip moi.


Letter by letter probably INFP, although I go back and forth between F and T (although statistically this makes me more likely to be a F type) and E and I to a much lesser extent.

Functional wise, although I've taken tests which suggest different results, I probably go Ne, Fe=Ti, Si, Te=Ni, Fi, Se which is vaguely suggestive of a ENTP, perhaps in a Ne-Fe loop. Tests usually peg me Ni, Ne, Ti=Te, Fe, Fi, Se but I don't trust those entirely. Regardless, I'm probably a Ne user of sorts.

*SKIP ME*


----------



## navi__x3

Don't skip me :crying:


----------



## The red spirit

Possible


----------



## Jeffrei

I am honestly not sure, but I wouldn't mind seeing more ESFPs on PerC.


----------



## The red spirit

@Jonneh

Well I expected a guess, but I agree with you somewhat. You probably saw me nerding out in ESFP place and you kinda could point out that detail, yet again it probably doesn't have much of meaning.

For you I will say EXFP will be very likely. Too bad I'm not entirely sure about your perception, but judgement process seems like EXFP's.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yup, quite accurate. Still possibly ISFP though, as you don't really come off as extrovert to me.


----------



## The red spirit

Strange transition to INTJ, I still wanna see you as ИНФП


----------



## Azazel

Pretty much agree on xSFP, can't settle between I and E.



Krayfish said:


> Letter by letter probably INFP, although I go back and forth between F and T (although statistically this makes me more likely to be a F type) and E and I to a much lesser extent.
> 
> Functional wise, although I've taken tests which suggest different results, I probably go Ne, Fe=Ti, Si, Te=Ni, Fi, Se which is vaguely suggestive of a ENTP, perhaps in a Ne-Fe loop. Tests usually peg me Ni, Ne, Ti=Te, Fe, Fi, Se but I don't trust those entirely. Regardless, I'm probably a Ne user of sorts.


Forget about loops. Function stacks are approximations and, indeed, these functions are based upon combinations of letters.

I see from this that you're an INxP, just that your Ne is stronger than it is you Fi/Ti(It doesn't mean that you're an extrovert). Looking at your tests and considerations for your stack, I see a T > F, which makes me still think that you're an INTP, being ENTP and INFP alternatives.


----------



## The Lawyer

^Tldr, post looks like an equation with some steps skipped, didn't understand anything, very Ni, likely to be INFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

The Lawyer said:


> ^Tldr, post looks like an equation with some steps skipped, didn't understand anything, very Ni, likely to be INFJ


Not enough to go off of.

I believe I know the reference to your avatar. I think it comes from a video of some sort. I feel like I saw this as a story with music and no words but IDK exactly.

If it is from what I think, I would guess you are a feeler of some sort.


----------



## The Lawyer

^some combination of Se-Te-Ni

Probably ExTJ based on one very Te-heavy post that I saw

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PM8V3cHdSC4


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Must be some kind of ESFP always play those games even after I conquered them all.


----------



## The Lawyer

^THE #1 most correctly typed user in this whole community


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Apparently, we are the same type...


----------



## Because_why_not

#1 most least.

Guys, this is an ISTJ if I ever saw one...


----------



## Because_why_not

Because_why_not said:


> #1 most least.
> 
> Guys, this [Lawyer] is an ISTJ if I ever saw one...





Curse you, ninja @Glenda Gnome Starr!!! Oh well, you can be ISTJ too. Though you are ISFJ.

FML too used to Mafia...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Because_why_not said:


> Curse you, ninja @*Glenda Gnome Starr*!!! Oh well, you can be ISTJ too. Though you are ISFJ.
> 
> FML too used to Mafia...


You are a very entertaining ISTJ... and definitely not mistyped, lol.


----------



## The Lawyer

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Grammar, you must learn. Hmm, yes.


MUST doesn't work on an esfp. No, no, no. Try with a cookie, yes. 


^xSTJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Lawyer said:


> MUST doesn't work on an esfp. No, no, no. Try with a cookie, yes.
> 
> 
> ^xSTJ


Do you know of the Oxford comma?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

The Lawyer said:


> MUST doesn't work on an esfp. No, no, no. Try with a cookie, yes.
> 
> 
> ^xSTJ


Yes, correct, so Is Yoda.
やれやれだぜ


----------



## The Lawyer

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Do you know of the Oxford comma?


https://www.grammarly.com/blog/what-is-the-oxford-comma-and-why-do-people-care-so-much-about-it/

"Unless you’re writing for a particular publication or drafting an essay for school, whether or not you use the Oxford comma is generally up to you. However, omitting it can sometimes cause some strange misunderstandings.

I love my parents, Lady Gaga and Humpty Dumpty.
Without the Oxford comma, the sentence above could be interpreted as stating that you love your parents, and your parents are Lady Gaga and Humpty Dumpty. Here’s the same sentence with the Oxford comma:

I love my parents, Lady Gaga, and Humpty Dumpty."

Apparently if I don't use this Oxford comma, that means that my parents are Lady Gaga and Humpty Dumpty. Is there anything else that I need to know about it? 











^is this the one that changes his type every month?


----------



## goldthysanura

^Upbeat, excited-sounding yet to-the-point posts, and liberal use of Mean Girl gifs...I think it fits


----------



## Librarylady

I see you decided your type. It seems to fit.


----------



## leictreon

Even the username is ISTJ.


----------



## Turi

From what I've seen, INFP is a solid fit.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Lawyer said:


> https://www.grammarly.com/blog/what-is-the-oxford-comma-and-why-do-people-care-so-much-about-it/
> 
> "Unless you’re writing for a particular publication or drafting an essay for school, whether or not you use the Oxford comma is generally up to you. However, omitting it can sometimes cause some strange misunderstandings.
> 
> I love my parents, Lady Gaga and Humpty Dumpty.
> Without the Oxford comma, the sentence above could be interpreted as stating that you love your parents, and your parents are Lady Gaga and Humpty Dumpty. Here’s the same sentence with the Oxford comma:
> 
> I love my parents, Lady Gaga, and Humpty Dumpty."
> 
> Apparently if I don't use this Oxford comma, that means that my parents are Lady Gaga and Humpty Dumpty. Is there anything else that I need to know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^is this the one that changes his type every month?


Yes, you must learn all other aspects of concise and clear writing techniques. Meet me in the lab.


----------



## The Lawyer

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, you must learn all other aspects of concise and clear writing techniques. Meet me in the lab.












Ok I'm ready. Where is the lab?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yes, 100 times yes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Lawyer said:


> Ok I'm ready. Where is the lab?


Haha! The math lab, where there is no hands on work.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Oreo said:


> Yes, 100 times yes.


100 times more.


----------



## Jeffrei

Heck yah! Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Libra Sun

I looked through some of your posts, @Jonneh, and you seem to be accurately typed. But I can also see ESTP.


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, pretty much everything about you seems INFJ from what I've observed. I can maybe kinda see INFP though.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Can't see what is not ISTP here.


----------



## The red spirit

Gave another run in my head and it may fit you, but please remember ,that arrogant looking girl in anime isn't very valid thing for approving your type. It may be closer to Feeler, if we stereotype. Overall I'm not sure, but could be a fitting type.


----------



## Librarylady

Definitely an SP of some sort.


----------



## The red spirit

Librarylady said:


> Definitely an SP of some sort.


why?

You kinda seem like ISTJ, but not a lot. Yet again I have no other types in my head for you, so ISTJ fits.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFP for sure, dat Fi in mafia. :wink:


----------



## The Lawyer

^100% INFJ trying to look even cuter with spelling mistakes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Lawyer said:


> You have to give me homework from a textbook then. It's not like an esfp is going to give themselves homework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Endologic, ComradeMaxim is a communist and he has requested that you type him.
> 
> @Comrade Maxim , this is your punishment for refusing to type me.
> 
> 
> ^esfp seems possible


Give homework? That assumes that you will self-teach. Only an INTJ could do such a thing.


----------



## Baf

First came Yoda and then the term INTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Baf said:


> First came Yoda and then the term INTP


I say, what a marvelous hat you are wearing.


----------



## Baf

Oh and I thought I was an INFJ. Well I have to accept that you typed me as a marvelous hat, thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ above me.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> All communists are INFPs, time to admit it.


It's something a lot of people have thought about but then comes the self doubt.


----------



## Turi

Just based off the sig, yeah I'd roll with ISFP.
Something about art. Blunt. Done, ISFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Turi said:


> Just based off the sig, yeah I'd roll with ISFP.
> Something about art. Blunt. Done, ISFP.


I've known an ISFP who can even "art" whereas an INFJ does.


----------



## Conterphobia

You are who you are, even online. 

ISFP fits.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Quick, yes you are.. whatever you say you are ( thanks Eminem..)



Quick said:


> You are who you are, even online.
> 
> ISFP fits.


Which online site are referring to? *shifts eyes from left to right* *Deletes inventory list*


----------



## Conterphobia

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Quick, yes you are.. whatever you say you are ( thanks Eminem..)
> 
> 
> 
> Which online site are referring to? *shifts eyes from left to right* *Deletes inventory list*


Just this one.


----------



## navi__x3

Sharp like the edge of a samurai sword... Yis. Ti-Se + Samurai Champloo avatar makes sense somehow. Probably because it's so effortlessly cool... Like ISTPs &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## Wisteria

Yes? based on vibe


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Can't help but see you as ISTJ


----------



## Libra Sun

I see INTP for you @Witch of Oreo


----------



## tinyheart

ENFJ for you, mah dude.


----------



## Librarylady

ESTJ? I can't see that fitting, but then again I grew so used to your old typing.


----------



## Libra Sun

I think ISTJ fits you perfectly, @Librarylady


----------



## brightflashes

INFJ fits well.


----------



## Clockheart

istp does fit perfectly


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

oh most definitely


----------



## gyogul

your avatar seems to showcase your type very well


----------



## Librarylady

You are unknown? I would guess INTX


----------



## DOGSOUP

I thought ISTJ was fine for you but Fi-dominant is worth considering too.


----------



## Librarylady

I think that's a common reaction.  I would say ENFJ fits you the most out of all the types I've seen you display.


----------



## Turi

I'm not sure about @Librarylady ..when do you feel at your best, most energised?

What sort of stuff gets you feeling good and upbeat? 
Just imagine you're not tied to trying to force yourself into any type in particular.
When do you really feel you're "you", and not repressing yourself in any way?

If we're not allowed to start asking questions here, that's cool, shoot me a PM.
I haven't read the rules, if there is any.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I don't even know who this is. There are avatars scattered all around my screen. Yes you are correct! Yes.


----------



## bleghc

yeah. alternative i could probably see would be isfj. idk about your enneatype, tho. i see 9 as being a possibility, though i have little to no doubt that 6 could be part of your tritype, though my intuition also says 7's a more likely wing. not to say your current typing's incorrect, but just listing alternatives if you were interested in how else you might've come across!!


----------



## bleghc

how tf was i ninja'ed two times lol, literally took me like a minute to write that smh - one sec
@*Turi* - it's not an obligation to go into depth by asking the other person questions, though i have no doubt that's appreciated! but a lot of us here go by intuition based off of how much we've seen of them on this forum. if people were genuinely curious and wanted to have a conversation, pm - like you implied and personal threads are encouraged.  feel free to do it here, just be conscious of the idea that this is a casual game more than anything else.  as for you, i could see istp. 9 makes sense as a core from how you made that message, maybe 3 and 5 as a part of your tritype. so/sp for variants.
@*Grandmaster Yoda* idk man, esfj makes more sense (jk u were too pedantic/ti-isque in ur message to me to be an esfj - but yeah, no, intp make sense - 5w6 for enneatype, i'm assuming?)


----------



## Turi

Yes to the above, whoever that might be, lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Why is the guy with the artist avatar in this thread?


----------



## Turi

blehBLEH said:


> how tf was i ninja'ed two times lol, literally took me like a minute to write that smh - one sec


rekt


----------



## Turi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why is the guy with the artist avatar in this thread?


Yes.


----------



## bleghc

pls no derailing, my tert. te cant handle it


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

blehBLEH said:


> how tf was i ninja'ed two times lol, literally took me like a minute to write that smh - one sec
> @*Turi* - it's not an obligation to go into depth by asking the other person questions, though i have no doubt that's appreciated! but a lot of us here go by intuition based off of how much we've seen of them on this forum. if people were genuinely curious and wanted to have a conversation, pm - like you implied and personal threads are encouraged.  feel free to do it here, just be conscious of the idea that this is a casual game more than anything else.  as for you, i could see istp. 9 makes sense as a core from how you made that message, maybe 3 and 5 as a part of your tritype. so/sp for variants.
> @*Grandmaster Yoda* idk man, esfj makes more sense (jk u were too pedantic/ti-isque in ur message to me to be an esfj - but yeah, no, intp make sense - 5w6 for enneatype, i'm assuming?)


I don't know anything about enneagram kilogram. I actually did one test and I was satisfied because I no longer want to know.


----------



## goldthysanura

^INTP makes sense for you because you seem...quirky and offbeat, and not too worried about what people think of you. that's my impression from your posts anyway


----------



## Librarylady

Turi said:


> I'm not sure about @Librarylady ..when do you feel at your best, most energised?
> 
> What sort of stuff gets you feeling good and upbeat?
> Just imagine you're not tied to trying to force yourself into any type in particular.
> When do you really feel you're "you", and not repressing yourself in any way?
> 
> If we're not allowed to start asking questions here, that's cool, shoot me a PM.
> I haven't read the rules, if there is any.


I can try to answer the question. I feel good when I do things I enjoy: Video games, art, writing, etc. My friends know I like to talk about that stuff the most. 

I could probably answer more in a PM to not derail. As for the person above me, I don't really know you enough but eh....maybe?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

goldthysanura said:


> ^INTP makes sense for you because you seem...quirky and offbeat, and not too worried about what people think of you. that's my impression from your posts anyway


It's okay to strange. From the perspective of my browser, everyone's gender is an activity indicator. A work in progress, something is happening in your bodies.


----------



## Taciterse

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It's okay to strange. From the perspective of my browser, everyone's gender is an activity indicator. A work in progress, something is happening in your bodies.
> View attachment 695378


Did you just assume a user's activity?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Taciterse said:


> Did you just assume a user's activity?


404 Gender Not Found


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes


----------



## Candy Apple

Must be xD what a cool picture.


----------



## Baracuda902

My situation of confirming your MBTI type is kind of awkward, Ms. Candy Apple, because the stereotype that ISTJs being robotic super workers have been ingrained so far into my mind that it's bizarre to see ISTJs utilize "XD." Browsing through your post history, though, I am partly sure that you have the ISTJ blood within you.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Bolderousness said:


> My situation of guessing your MBTI type is kind of awkward, Ms. Candy Apple, because the stereotype that ISTJs being robotic super workers have been ingrained so far into my mind that it's bizarre to see ISTJs utilize "XD." Browsing through your post history, though, I am partly sure that you have the ISTJ blood within you.


All signs (the above post plus a look at your earlier posts) point to yes.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure, why not


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFP alert!!


----------



## Conterphobia

Someday, yes.


----------



## Because_why_not

The INFP is off the scales :shocked:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are a sugar mama


----------



## Conterphobia

I see no reason to doubt at this point.



Because_why_not said:


> The INFP is off the scales :shocked:


No, that can't be right because I am not ESTJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

I know. You're infp.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

You're mistyping. Get some fe.


----------



## Conterphobia

I actually don't know...


----------



## tinyheart

Nope.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure


----------



## Because_why_not

Naaaaah.



Moonious said:


> You're mistyping. Get some fe.


No need I got plenty of Fi to go with my overflowing Si

But as a fellow Sensor, I'll let you off easy, ESFP. Cos I'm good like that.

(You may wonder why I don't let things go unanswered - it's because it hurts my Si/Te soul...)


----------



## Conterphobia

Going to say ENFJ for the time being.



Lady Pirate said:


> Nope.


Could you elaborate, please?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

seems likely


----------



## Turi

Quick said:


> Could you elaborate, please?


I went through your post history and you seem more like an INFP to me. But eh that's just me. Maybe they're thinking the same.


As for @The Heart I wouldn't have a clue, the sig and avatar kinda say yes, but I haven't seen your posts so eh. Maybe?


----------



## Conterphobia

I think its very possible you are ENFP.


----------



## tinyheart

Ya.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I would not doubt it when there's a signature of Yandere involved (even if you are not one).


----------



## tinyheart

Positive.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah.


----------



## RaisinKG

An INFP Pirate is interesting combo indeed.


----------



## tinyheart

Who knows.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

seem to almost absolutely positively fit


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Very possibly


----------



## The red spirit

I will lean more on yes


----------



## Turi

Not sure, I thought ISFP was a good fit for you @The red spirit


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I'm getting more of ISFP vibe.


----------



## Turi

Witch of Oreo said:


> I'm getting more of ISFP vibe.


Fight me then.

And yeah probably typed correctly. Haven't seen loads of your posts though.


----------



## The red spirit

Not sure


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

could be


----------



## DOGSOUP

Y e s


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Seems fitting


----------



## Krayfish

You seem to use Fi Te Se and Ni based on what I've seen, so I guess INTJ is in the right area


----------



## RaisinKG

"This seems reasonable"


----------



## Jeffrei

Yah!.. I think...

P.s. My assumed type is ESFP


----------



## RaisinKG

This is the 1337th page so yes it must be true


----------



## brightflashes

Yes, though I do see a case for ENTP as well.


----------



## casepag

Hopefully its legit lol


----------



## Libra Sun

INTJ fits judging by your posts, but I can also see ENTJ


----------



## Jaune

Indeed.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sounds about right


----------



## Conterphobia

INT... something...


----------



## Krayfish

Perhaps it is correct, although ISFP may also be a possibility


----------



## Wisteria

Could be, or ENTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Could be legit.


----------



## Clockheart

Probably right, I'd suggest ISTP as well though


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure 😊


----------



## Libra Sun

I'd say INTP fits, but I can also see INFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

seems right


----------



## brightflashes

Yes


----------



## Krayfish

Yup, I think INTJ is a good fit for you


----------



## Clockheart

Suits perfectly, though I used to view you as an introvert at first.


----------



## Jaune

I don't know you very well, but you definitely come across as an SFP (Se vibes from aesthetic, Fi-Te posts).


----------



## Krayfish

Clockheart said:


> Suits perfectly, though I used to view you as an introvert at first.


Same here. I'd probably type introvert if I could relate more to Fi, but I think in reality I'm just withdrawn.

@Rick Sancharrison I'm pretty sure you are typed correctly, at least from what I've seen


----------



## The red spirit

Fine


----------



## Candy Apple

^isfp


----------



## The red spirit

кароче does fit


----------



## Clockheart

стопроцентно fits


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

YeS


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp :tongue:

















(Intp is correct though so yes)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istj like bwn

(Infj correct)


----------



## Krayfish

A quick look through the forum suggests that INTP is probably correct


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm yes


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Retrospectacles

Yes! Absolutely. :smile: I think your typing is totally correct. Your avatar looks sooo Fi.


----------



## tinyheart

Hm...sure?


----------



## Jeffrei

If you were lady pirate then yes. If not then I'd probably have to go stalk your posts to find out.


----------



## goldthysanura

yes. I thought ESFP was a good fit but I could see ENFP too.


----------



## bleghc

most definitely agree with your enneatype. sp/so from first impression, though, and i assumed you were an infp as well! but close enough. but yeah, i do believe you're accurately typed. and if not, close to it at the very least!


----------



## Clockheart

Yes, no doubt.


----------



## Kaioken

I don't know you (or anyone on this site as a matter of fact!), but if I look at your avatar and your signature, then yeah I can definitely see ESFP.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@Clockheart
Who else would put a Tsubasa Cat on avi? 
@Kaioken
Ninja, so ISTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes, please don't knife me.


----------



## Clockheart

INFP maybe?


----------



## Chesire Tower

Definitely IXSP.


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Ditto <3


----------



## Turi

No, only INFPs like cats.


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yes


----------



## Chesire Tower

Accurate as fuck. LOL


----------



## Turi

I'm tempted to say "yes" based exclusively on the fact your sig is a bunch of WTF to me.


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfj


----------



## Turi

infp


----------



## Clockheart

Yes my man


----------



## Conterphobia

I am not sure..

What gives me pause is that you identify yourself as Melancholic, which is pretty much the opposite of an ESFP.


----------



## Chesire Tower

You seem more ENTP to me than ISTP; based on your avatar and sigline.


----------



## Jaune

Seems fine although I would have pegged you as INTJ.


----------



## Turi

^ wears glasses = INTP


----------



## Bunniculla

Yup, the Ti is strong with this one.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

IxTJ based on usernamer alone


----------



## Chesire Tower

Pretty much



Rick Sancharrison said:


> Seems fine although I would have pegged you as INTJ.


Oh why is that?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

This was the best thing I've read in a long time. IT'S SO ME.

INxP - The Dreamgineer


----------



## Jeffrei

I don't think I know you well enough to say yes or no, but if you think it is very accurate then I say go for it!

I've claimed ESFP as my type


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well for some reason I would think someone with autism would have a good memory. But maybe I'm thinking of Savants like the guy who can take a helicopter flight around the city and then paint the entire thing with complete detail.
> 
> There are a lot symptoms of aspergers that I can see at times. Like not being able to take a metaphor. I can twist words around and create metaphors that maybe other people won't understand. But when someone makes a sarcastic statement or says a metaphor my first instinct is to take them literally. There's a delay on figuring out that it was not what they literally said. Sometimes I'm glad that a teacher called on someone else when I raised my hand afterward because I completely interpreted what was sad embarrassingly incorrectly. There are other things like on this forum. Somebody wrote "We are nothing" think about it. That just literally is a meaningless statement. It doesn't make any sense. I point this out and someone just tells me, "Duh obviously it means that we are insignificant and small and unimportant." And I think back and I'm like, "How would you have gotten that?" If it means what it says and what it says is literally a contradiction then I will reject it. That doesn't seem outlandish to me.
> 
> Other things may include humor. I remember going to a doctor who makes a lot of jokes and tries to be funny. Part of the diagnosis is not being able to understand humor. I laugh with my friends all the time and I tell jokes. But on the other hand if I'm taking to an authority figure and he tries to slip in a sarcastic remark there's gonna be a processing delay like I'm Data from Star Trek. One time my teacher was showing me how to research jobs. He shows me this listing $125,000 salary. He's like, "Yep, that's not quite a lot money." He was being sarcastic, but I was sitting contemplating, "Well, maybe it isn't a lot money, how much money does this professor make anyway. I might be a little disappointed when I get a job if it's this low!" Then he's like, "I was being sarcastic." Then I realized it. It just doesn't come instinctively, even if I'm aware of past mistakes the default go to answer is literal understanding. Especially if I'm talking to an authority figure, I assume that they are being serious. But the humor is such a ridiculous symptom of a disease. Maybe you're not funny doctor? Have you ever thought of that?


On the other hand, it makes you someone who is a knowledgeable one. There are sometimes gifts in our weaknesses that we may or may not realize. The basic standard metric doesn't work for anomalies such as ourselves. This can create dissonance between us and reality that forces us into chaos. Luckily, you've seemed to be able to navigate through life fairly well up until this point. 






But I suppose to a degree this is felt in every INTP, so you very well could identify. If not, I apologize, I do not know your ability to identify with symbolism.

I also noticed you closed with a joke and that was quite comical.

Now if you will excuse me, this chaotic creative individual is off to see if I can get into college.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I guess so...


----------



## Jeffrei

Um... unknown? I suppose that is accurate...


----------



## goldthysanura

ya but u could be ENFP too don'tcha know


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

definitely


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Hahahaha, definitely yes.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yeah... whatever it is...


----------



## casepag

Seems legit


----------



## anorganizedmess

Probably.


----------



## Turi

Yeah, probably. I had a quick geez and saw you had ENTP initially. ENFP seems like a fit given more recent posts.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yes


----------



## Turi

Yes.. again. I feel like I keep popping up here and getting the same 2 people on repeat haha.


----------



## Jeffrei

I'd have to say ISTP until proven otherwise (so, yes).


----------



## anorganizedmess

For sure.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Makes sense.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes


----------



## Turi

yea boi


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Totally

* *




really INFP


----------



## Librarylady

I think so?


----------



## Wisteria

It's suits you. I can totally see Fi dom and it seems more likely than Isfp (but I don't know for sure)


----------



## Clockheart

Lady Kaizoku said:


> No.


who am i tell me

and you are a 'yes'


----------



## Retrospectacles

Looked through your posts and you strike me as more of an ISFP. Not necessarily introverted but higher in Fi+Ni, lower in Se+Te.


----------



## Radian_May

@Retrospectacles Close enough, definitely an INFx. Getting the inferior Se vibe from you Bio, so probably an INFJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@Retrospectacles
From what posts I saw, I'll guess that yes, correct. TBH, your posts on "Why do ESTP's get hated on the most?" thread are somewhat a giveaway - just soaked in this kind of fascinated gravity that INFJ and ESTP are said to display. Maybe attraction to strong Se that I also find myself guilty of, turning good kind of jelly towards ESFPs.
@Radian_May
Ninja=ISTP, no exceptions. Such is my policy.


----------



## Conterphobia

Entj


----------



## catharsiis

oh yeah. you definitely give off an ISTP vibe.

idk why, but ISTPs are always really easy to spot for me. that's not a bad thing though, they're one of my favorite types!


----------



## Conterphobia

You are hilarious.

Skip me.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

@catharsiis seems about right


----------



## Jeffrei

Dirk Gently said:


> @catharsiis seems about right


I don't know you too well, but just by going off of your avatar and signature I feel like I can say yes.


----------



## Turi

yes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Perhaps yes.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

yes YES


----------



## Conterphobia

50/50


----------



## The red spirit

55% yes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

85% yes 10% no 5% unsure


----------



## tinyheart

Yep.


----------



## BlackLeopard

For sure!


----------



## tinyheart

Nope.


----------



## Turi

Yes, I believe you are correctly typed as an INFP.


----------



## Clockheart

so you're not an istp anymore huh
i guess unknown fits lol


----------



## Turi

Clockheart said:


> so you're not an istp anymore huh
> i guess unknown fits lol


Eh just confused. Either INFJ, ISTP, INTP or ENTP.
All of the above, lol.


ESFP still fits you IMO


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

I thought istp fit for you 

but I'm sure you'll figure it out eventually

till then own that unknown


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ADHD. Same as ENTP basically, so yes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No


----------



## Clockheart

you're an estp all over


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ in denial


----------



## Clockheart

ENTP in disguise


----------



## Krayfish

Hehehe Yurio is fabulous and also ESFP seems like a perfect fit


----------



## Retrospectacles

Something about that feels wrong to me... You strike me as some sort of ST.


----------



## The red spirit

maybe

Came to say, that I think, that @MusiCago is a thinker


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Not really


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yes


----------



## Clockheart

Oh yeah


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Maybe?


----------



## Krayfish

Yeah probably


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I guess?


----------



## Ky0shi

I only looked at a couple of posts, but seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Turi

^ not enough post history to tell but I don't see anything that says you're _not _an INTP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

seems to be accurate


----------



## MusiCago

The red spirit said:


> maybe
> 
> Came to say, that I think, that @MusiCago is a thinker


Why do you say that? I mean I agree lol but I'm sure I have Fe/Ti, and I always get F on tests. On big five I'm 50/50 on agreeableness.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Yes.


----------



## Retrospectacles

Just flipped through about 3 pages of your posts and hmm... Definitely an INxx, but nothing jumped out at me as far as having a feeling/Fe preference to other functions. You seem to use your thinking function a lot. So you could very well be an INTx, but I'd wager INFJ fits too from what I've seen. Just not INFP.


----------



## Turi

^ probably accurate, I've seen a fair few of your posts now, I imagine dichotomy has you basically INxx though.


----------



## Clockheart

it's so hard to see you as an infj, I'm sorry)


----------



## Turi

Clockheart said:


> it's so hard to see you as an infj, I'm sorry)


Yeah I'm more in your face and troll-like online than one might expect from an INFJ.
I know how it is irl though, unfortunately (I want to be an ISTP or an ENTP).

I think you're an ESFP still lol.
Which is simply ridiculous because my mums an ESFP and she's a diiiiiiick.
You don't come across that way at all.

Interesting how different people of the same type can be.


----------



## Clockheart

Turi said:


> Yeah I'm more in your face and troll-like online than one might expect from an INFJ.
> I know how it is irl though, unfortunately (I want to be an ISTP or an ENTP).
> 
> I think you're an ESFP still lol.
> Which is simply ridiculous because my mums an ESFP and she's a diiiiiiick.
> You don't come across that way at all.
> 
> Interesting how different people of the same type can be.


It's no good pretending to be someone else) infj's are not any worse than istp's and entp's  

Well yeah, in the end of the day there aren't just 16 types of people in the world) being a dick isn't art, anyone can do that. maybe yours and your mothers types are conflicted or something lol.


----------



## Turi

Clockheart said:


> It's no good pretending to be someone else) infj's are not any worse than istp's and entp's
> 
> Well yeah, in the end of the day there aren't just 16 types of people in the world) being a dick isn't art, anyone can do that. maybe yours and your mothers types are conflicted or something lol.


Oh nah I mean my mum is an alcoholic and a drug addict and used to beat us kids and get with heaps of different men and I saw things I can't unsee + she assaults people including police officers and she went to prison for robbing someone and has been in rehab about a million times but keeps checking herself out and she told me she wishes she drowned me at birth, and she's been employed for a about 6 months of her entire life.


I still think ESFP fits you but maybe not the same as it fits my mum?


----------



## Clockheart

Turi said:


> Oh nah I mean my mum is an alcoholic and a drug addict and used to beat us kids and get with heaps of different men and I saw things I can't unsee + she assaults people including police officers and she went to prison for robbing someone and has been in rehab about a million times but keeps checking herself out and she told me she wishes she drowned me at birth, and she's been employed for a about 6 months of her entire life.
> 
> 
> I still think ESFP fits you but maybe not the same as it fits my mum?


oh, okay, *that* kind of dick
are you sure she is mentally stable? 
she just might be an unhealthy type of esfp, too bad she's that way
thought it's true that esfp's are prone to crime imo


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Sorry to break the mood, but... Yes, accurate 100%. You should probably be mummified as a perfect ESFP specimen to preserve for future generations.
Or maybe be placed in cryostasis if technology gets more or less polished.


----------



## The red spirit

Seems fine, maybe on F side of INTJ



MusiCago said:


> Why do you say that? I mean I agree lol but I'm sure I have Fe/Ti, and I always get F on tests. On big five I'm 50/50 on agreeableness.


Your PMs to me reveal a lot. You did your job and quit. Feeling wise it's not a lot, thinking wise it's fine.


----------



## Retrospectacles

You changed it again! Ahh! I've seen you around and I'm not sure what to do with you but you give me introverted vibes. In my opinion you come off as ISTP.


----------



## The red spirit

Retrospectacles said:


> You changed it again! Ahh! I've seen you around and I'm not sure what to do with you but you give me introverted vibes. In my opinion you come off as ISTP.


I came to say something I though and I just filled in my guess about person above to not to ruin this thread or make problems

Just like that now for you: ^_^ I think you may be INFJ, people seem to accept, that you are one


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

I think so


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Shirley correct


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Certainly..


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## ENIGMA2019

No


----------



## Witch of Oreo

No. INFJ.


----------



## The red spirit

INTP it should be


----------



## Turi

Isfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

hmmm yes


----------



## BranchMonkey

Yes, until further notice, e.g. I notice more posts so I have more to go on than the avatar and quotes.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Squirrel.


----------



## Libra Sun

You strike me as an ESTP @The red spirit

Oops, typed the wrong person. INFJ seems to fit from what I've seen @BranchMonkey


----------



## The red spirit

soul_searching said:


> You strike me as an ESTP @The red spirit


I fail to see Ti in me. Maybe you could explain why you see it. Then I maybe reconsider it as my type.

BTW you are Fi dom, that seems alright, yet I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Clockheart

@soul_searching very isfp-ish, yeah


----------



## Shinsei

Who knows!


----------



## Clockheart

well I know that you probably are
judging from your posts


----------



## spaceynyc

anime 
chaotic evil
5w6
quote

yeah INTJ checks out


----------



## nam

moon
ok infj


----------



## brightflashes

nam - yes.


----------



## Shinsei

I was reading a thread not long that you made in the enneagram sub-forum about type-5s being overrepresented on Personality-cafe; how you wondered why anybody would want to be a type 5.

I have to say that I agree with you. Being a type 5 is nothing to be proud because it just seems like an individual is _"suffering"_ from a mental illness(even though I have *Asperger's syndrome*).

Yes, I think that you are accurately typed.


----------



## Kaioken

Monokai said:


> Being a type 5 is nothing to be proud because it just seems like an individual is _"suffering"_ from a mental illness.


Oh neat.

As a type 5, it seems we are constantly looking for something that doesn't exist.
Aren't type 5 really common though ?


----------



## Librarylady

I'd agree with some sort of XNTP typing


----------



## Turi

You seem happier since switching to INFP.
I'd say it's probably a better fit then.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

seems accurate


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yes.
You've maid appoint. Wanna keep going?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Not sure. I don't know what entj are usually like. 
So yes(?)


----------



## NeonMidget

I seem to flip flop between INTJ & ENTJ ...


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Then you are probably ENTP.


----------



## Librarylady

That's an odd change. Um...unsure. I always saw you having a dominant introvert function.


----------



## Libra Sun

I see ISFJ for you, @Librarylady. I see more Si and Fe in you.


----------



## Librarylady

soul_searching said:


> I see ISFJ for you, @Librarylady. I see more Si and Fe in you.


I can agree with Si (I typed as ISTJ before INFP), but Fe? I'm pretty much the definition of anti-Fe (From what I've read in Fe descriptions)


----------



## navi__x3

I think you are INFP rather than ISTJ, based on the fact I remember you saying you really get along well with ESFJ. 
ISTJs do not get along with ESFJs well I have seen it first hand lol


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Correct I suppose, and remarkably strong Fi. A fine example of what I envision it to be at best.


----------



## Libra Sun

I recall you were INFP before @Witch of Oreo, and I think ENTJ fits more. I definitely see higher Te in you.


----------



## Clockheart

isfp seems legit


----------



## luna fleur

To me, your avie says ESFP but your signature says otherwise. Maybe ESFJ


----------



## gyogul

enfp was my first impression before seeing your type above


----------



## Kito

Never seen you before but I guessed ISTJ. So yeah, good enough.


----------



## Lion daughter

Actually think so to be honest. The pic, the comment .. Jup Jup ISFP.


----------



## Libra Sun

Yes, ENFP fits you. I see more Ne in you than Fi.


----------



## Shinsei

_Sure. I can't seem to find anything that would suggest otherwise:_


----------



## LemonIce

that gif face is so INTJ-ish . . .


----------



## bleghc

dunno about infp, definitely feelin' more "dunno" about both your enneatype and instinctual variants. (especially when taking into consideration the likelihood of being both infp and 5w6.) i'd guess maybeee 3w4 just from first impression. no clue on mbti.


----------



## a peach

@LemonIce Your posts easily remind me of my INFP boyfriend, when he used to post on this site as well~

I know I don't have a type listed for myself, but it's all open for discussion.
My latest post -- right after this one -- is the most honest I can say I've ever been about myself on this site.
Look past your judgement and tell me what type you think I may be, yeah?? Because I'm tired of playing "chameleon" -- very interested in what I _actually_ am.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

well if you don't know I guess it works


----------



## LemonIce

@music box 

Your post remind me so much of the ENFJ professor I admire :laughing:
He talks and acts as if he's thinking the things you mentioned in the back of his mind
I mean I can't find anything that can contradict this theory ~
except the fact that most ENFJ descriptions mention they take pride in finishing everything they start and are very efficient in that regard.
Actually, that professor of mine once said something like: "If you think your work does not honor you, or could possibly embarrass you, you shouldn't submit it or show it to clients." which I think is the exception to that rule. and you seem to think in the same way.

Ni and Si could be very similar in some regards, 
Though from my understanding of ESFJ and ENFJ personality, ESFJs don't really defy the status cue even though they still stand out, they still blend in and act similar. ENFJs on the other hand follow what they see is the correct way to act in order to reach their goal or achieve a certain purpose, and are far more manipulative and their actions could be conceived as more arrogant. Thus, from your post, I see you act a lot more like ENFJs.


----------



## Kito

The fact you managed to write that much in such a simply themed thread immediately suggests Ne-Si lmao. Yeah you're INFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

seems to be right


----------



## Clockheart

come on you know you're an entp epitome
@music box I think you're an enfj as well


----------



## Turi

^ yeaaaahhhhhh I think so


----------



## Libra Sun

INFJ fits you perfectly, @Turi!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

@soul_searching, yes, isfp seems to describe you best.


----------



## Komodo

@Glenda Gnome Starr
I put my utmost faith in your conclusion to be ESFP.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Not much information to a complete conclusion... So will say yes for now.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup entj.


----------



## Wisteria

I thought ENFP was a better fit, but maybe I got too used to it as your type. Could be INFJ...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

unknown works but so could infj


----------



## Conterphobia

Entj


----------



## gyogul

I'm both intrigued and disturbed by your avatar, so I suppose your type fits you.


----------



## AshOrLey

Smackedy dabbady doo, so bippity boppity you


----------



## Conterphobia

I'm inclined to think you an extrovert.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

makes sense


----------



## Turi

Yeah I think ENTP fits buts over 7000 posts in just over 2 years tells me maybe INTP haha


----------



## brightflashes

I suppose he must be. I say this because I know he has done his research and self-searching and I saw a bit of that process, so his conclusion is one I'd trust more than someone who just took a quiz online and didn't bother to research other types to confirm the best fit type. I still think of him as an ISTP, though, even though I know he isn't. I guess it's knowing he's on the Ti/Fe axis and Se/Ni axis.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Definitely


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Totally correct.


----------



## Clockheart

maybe


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

sure thing


----------



## Witch of Oreo

No, must be ISFJ


----------



## The red spirit

No


----------



## Kommandant

You just said "No" and added nothing else... not even a reason... seems very ISTJ-ish 

No lol seriously yes you seem to be typed very accurately.


----------



## The red spirit

Kommandant said:


> You just said "No" and added nothing else... not even a reason... seems very ISTJ-ish


I just can't see how that person is NTJ and E. 

I'm not sure about you, but you seem to be typed quite good.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I've always thought your leafy avatar is Introverted Sensing oriented where the water seeps through from the roots makes the plant grow from within.


----------



## The red spirit

As you one time described your avatar as failing to meet deadline and catastrophising the pressure. Sums up weaker T rather well. You don't look like lovey-dovey ISFP and that's good. After-all I can still see ISFP, not some other type. It just fits.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yay nay unsure


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Indeed


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Moonious said:


> Indeed


Look it's Moonious. We have not conserved since before the sun was blocked by the moon.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You'll know my answer Grandmaster Yoda..



The red spirit said:


> As you one time described your avatar as failing to meet deadline and catastrophising the pressure. Sums up weaker T rather well. You don't look like lovey-dovey ISFP and that's good. After-all I can still see ISFP, not some other type. It just fits.


Not all of them are lovey-dovey. Some of them are of the thrash doves variety.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

is definitely accurate


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I don't know you well but based on George Smiley's quotes, they seem INTJ.


----------



## G0lde

Checks out.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I guess?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

We guess?


----------



## tinyheart

yA.


----------



## The red spirit

^^yeah you are alright



Notus Asphodelus said:


> Not all of them are lovey-dovey.


It's expected. Those lovey-doveys are annoying.


----------



## tinyheart

Closer than before.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Right-o


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yup yup


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

May as well be.


----------



## a peach

"_The more you know, the more you know you don't know._"
-- Aristotle​
I want to say you're an Ne user of some sort?
All I have to go by are game responses however, I'm sorry if my response lacks depth;;


For the person below me, let's type me as . . . ? Aww heck if I knew, I'll take anything!


----------



## Reila

Well, no. 

I am going to dare to say you are an ISFP, solely based on the vibe I get for you.


----------



## Librarylady

Yes


----------



## Mr Castelo

Weren't you typed as ISTJ? But INFP doesn't seem weird for you, so it may be accurate.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Might be INTP. But yeah.


----------



## Antiparticle

I always mistype ENFP so I could never tell.


----------



## SkittlesCat

Maybe.


----------



## tinyheart

Maybe


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes.


----------



## tinyheart

Indeed


----------



## Krayfish

100%


----------



## Mr Castelo

Either that or INFP, yes.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Yeah.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yay! I declare.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yes


----------



## tinyheart

If he says so. <insert thinky emoji here>


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yep, plenty accurate.


----------



## Turi

Probably, yeah, but hey, are you named after those little witches hats people make at Halloween from Oreos?


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Despite the changes, I've realized there are two things that are constant with your choice : Ni and Se


I am sensing hmm. Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## Turi

Does he like Star Wars? Yes. Therefore is he an INTP? Yes.


----------



## Reila

No.

Edit: Suddenly a new post. Yes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Turi

Reila Nimu said:


> No.
> 
> Edit: Suddenly a new post. Yes.


I think you're _probably _accurately typed, in so far as INTP seems to be the most likely.
I don't believe you're fully convinced. 
I'm pretty sure that's how Ti works though. Lol.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Everything about this scene looks wrong.


----------



## Krayfish

Eh probably


----------



## tinyheart

yEs


----------



## Reila

No.


Turi said:


> I don't believe you're fully convinced.


In truth, I am not. I suppose that is just how I am.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes. Please, convince yourself.


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah but that city scene makes me imagine healthy Se in there too. :wink:


----------



## Athena_

Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

Seems like. roud:


----------



## Mr Castelo

Lady Kaizoku said:


> Yeah but that city scene makes me imagine healthy Se in there too. :wink:


I just enjoy the aesthetics, my Se is fucking terrible :laughing:

/skip me


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

@ladykaizoku Yup


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Still ENTP to me


----------



## The red spirit

maybe


----------



## Krayfish

That's an interesting typing. Something about you/your vibe makes me want to say Se aux is present but I mean, I really have no proof whatsoever regarding you being mistyped so... Perhaps INFJ is right?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

A kick like that; must be goal.


----------



## Turi

No.


----------



## Belzy

Mr. Castelo said:


> Ne overload.


i likw your nammeee b twwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> I'm thinking too troll-like - xNTP.


That's some solid logic, must be a Thinker.

Okay, I'll stop now.

/skip me


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes.


----------



## The red spirit

hai


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo

Probably. Cool avatar.


----------



## Athena_

Mr. Castelo said:


> Probably. Cool avatar.


Thanks. Your avatar looks like the guy who plays Light in the Death Note live action movie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo

Athena_ said:


> Thanks. Your avatar looks like the guy who plays Light in the Death Note live action movie.


You're welcome.

Yes, that's because it's him, haha. Most people type the anime/manga Light as an INTJ, so they associate him with this type; as an INTJ, I thought it would be funny to use an avatar of Light from the movie since it's such a distorted version of the character.


----------



## Reila

Sure.


----------



## Athena_

Mr. Castelo said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Yes, that's because it's him, haha. Most people type the anime/manga Light as an INTJ, so they associate him with this type; as an INTJ, I thought it would be funny to use an avatar of Light from the movie since it's such a distorted version of the character.


I see. Personally I prefer the manga/anime character Light. Out of all the actors they had to choose from, you'd think that they would've chosen one more fitting. I understand that they are not trying to completely replicate the true story, but Light has a certain look and feel to him that this actor doesn't have.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Athena_ said:


> I see. Personally I prefer the manga/anime character Light. Out of all the actors they had to choose from, you'd think that they would've chosen one more fitting. I understand that they are not trying to completely replicate the true story, but Light has a certain look and feel to him that this actor doesn't have.


I fully agree with you.

@Reila Nimu

INTP fits you very well, I hope you've convinced yourself.


----------



## tinyheart

yes


----------



## dlb

Lady Kaizoku said:


> yes



Yes! Also, she's awesome


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

Yep


----------



## Jaune

Aye.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I suppose so


----------



## MyName

Discussing nuclear war and wanting the weak to fear the strong. Sounds INTJ to me!


----------



## Turi

Maybe INFP


----------



## Libra Sun

INFJ definitely seems to fit you, @Turi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm yes


----------



## Reila

I am not feeling it.


----------



## Libra Sun

Yes, INTP for you, @Reila Nimu


----------



## tinyheart

Very much.


----------



## Conterphobia

LOL. I am actually pretty damn fucked up if I am an extrovert, @soul_searching.

Interesting to see you in this thread based on the sig. Could very easily mistakes you for an INTJ based on the bottom line.


----------



## LemonIce

yes


----------



## BranchMonkey

Quick formerly known as QuickTwist comes across as ISTP. 

LemonIce gives me an INFP vibe but with only 24 posts time will give me something more concrete to go by.


----------



## Athena_

The way you write seems very INFP. Im gonna say accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are giving me esfp


----------



## tinyheart

Yepp


----------



## Athena_

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are giving me esfp


Interesting. What makes you say that?


----------



## tinyheart

INTJ with strong Se?


----------



## Reila

Sure, sure.


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah, yeah.


----------



## Owtoo

Don't see why not ~


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

I don't see why not.


----------



## Conterphobia

I don't see a reason to think the opposite based on avatar.


----------



## aerynth

Verizzles said:


> You spent waaaay too much time in the "How I would kill the person above me" thread to not be intj.
> 
> Although I now have to expand anime avatars to not solely being the domain of INTPs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Literally one minute of scanning your posts is all it took to see you're definitely INTP.


----------



## tinyheart

???


----------



## Conterphobia

Yes, likely. Few people are this nerdy, and I have yet to read a single one of your posts.

Oh, fuck, I hate it when I miss a page.

That was to @Verizzles

_______________________________________________________________

IDK if you are accurately types or not.


----------



## Reila

I can see you as an INTP, but I am not entirely convinced.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I don't know what you are. No credit given.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Yup, GrandaMa is accurately typed; got a my way of looking at things approach that would be either INFP or INTP, and I get a strong T-vibe from the bicycle seat.


----------



## Conterphobia

Damn, read your comic. I usually like to read comics because its just something that you do, like biting your nails. I LOL'd at this one tho.

You prolly have your type sorted out.


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes, I'm quite sure.


----------



## aerynth

Lady Kaizoku said:


> ???


Oh, right. Forgot to set my type. 



Mr. Castelo said:


> Yes, I'm quite sure.


Yeah, definitely INTJ.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Mr Castelo

A guy who is 'quite sure' about a newbie; yup, INTJs make quick decisions before doing a lot of research and call it 'jumping from step one to step 10'; I know as I tested INTJ for eight years in spite of being a literary critic and near 24/7 researcher. Plus, my Mom called me 'fickle' growing up, and we all know, Moms know best.


----------



## BranchMonkey

aerynth said:


> Oh, right. Forgot to set my type.
> 
> 
> Yeah, definitely INTJ.


You got it; I'll give you smart... and the benefit of the doubt and say, for now, a skeptical, heart-felt Yes to ENTJ.


----------



## tinyheart

Yea.


----------



## aerynth

BranchMonkey said:


> You got it; I'll give you smart... and the benefit of the doubt and say, for now, a skeptical, heart-felt Yes to ENTJ.


It helps that I tend to know a lot of INTJs. (Skeptical and heart-felt sort of contradict each other, however).

Tentatively agree with your type assessment. NF, at least, I am certain about.


----------



## Mr Castelo

BranchMonkey said:


> Mr Castelo
> 
> A guy who is 'quite sure' about a newbie; yup, INTJs make quick decisions before doing a lot of research and call it 'jumping from step one to step 10'; I know as I tested INTJ for eight years in spite of being a literary critique and near 24/7 researcher. Plus, my Mom called me 'fickle' growing up, and we all know, Moms know best.


 @Athena_ and I have talked to each other before so that's how I'm "quite sure", you're the one jumping to conclusions here, haha.

But I'm kidding, I believe that there's no way to know for sure what someone else's type is over the internet, so my "quite sure" is more like "95% sure".

@aerynth

I don't know a lot about you, but ENTJ seems fine to me.


----------



## BranchMonkey

aerynth said:


> It helps that I tend to know a lot of INTJs. (Skeptical and heart-felt sort of contradict each other, however).
> 
> Tentatively agree with your type assessment. NF, at least, I am certain about.


I knew when I wrote skeptical and heart-felt they contradict each other; I like paradoxes. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



@Mr. Castelo

I am in a playful mood but I'm not sure it comes across well late at night and on the Internet, so I was being a tad facetious--could be the same % of your surety regarding aerynth.

As for being more serious, you could be an INTJ/P on the line with the sense of humor of an INTP as I know a whole lot of INTJs and most don't have your sense of humor or kind of avatar. 

Still, not enough for me: 

I really do have to do some research on you because PerC invites a more laid-back attitude than INTJf which is where I spent eight years, seven of which I typed as INTJ, go figure. And throw in another ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

P.S. I have other avatars I like but as I am a 'Host' I keep the squirrel... in keeping with being more than a bit nutty in some ways, and also hiding my superior rat-like intelligence 'for now' so those who are familiar with me here don't get confused if "Zanona" shows up (one of my actual rats who photographs well).

I may have to chance it 'right now,' however: She is so sweet-faced perfect for a stereotypical INFP in some people's minds.


----------



## aerynth

BranchMonkey said:


> I knew when I wrote skeptical and heart-felt they contradict each other; I like paradoxes. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


UGH, you are_ such_ an actual INFP.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@aerynth

It's true, perhaps as I don't get along well with ENTJs in general with @Lord of Tinkering as one exception but then again, he used to be an INTP and could change again. Maybe 'he's' a closet case INFP.


----------



## aerynth

BranchMonkey said:


> @*aerynth*
> 
> It's true, perhaps as I don't get along well with ENTJs in general with @*Lord of Tinkering* as one exception but then again, he used to be an INTP and could change again. Maybe 'he's' a closet case INFP.


I'm not entirely certain I'm actually ENTJ, so I wouldn't conclude anything yet. Then again, being an enneagram 3 and a woman might explain away differences in comparisons for myself. /shrug


----------



## BranchMonkey

@aerynth

I wonder what you are closer to... if you are not an ENTJ who don't usually write UGH (female or male); then again, age can be a factor: I am 56, and I am gonna guess you much younger, which is an observation, not a pejorative. 

My husband is an ESFj and we get along well although we bump heads as he is 'diplomatic' and I am blunt. 

We're both playful, however--just different senses of humor, e.g. he can tell jokes and pitch 'em to anyone once he gets a feel for what they like.

I cannot tell a joke (well, only one, actually) and my sense of humor is spontaneous, i.e. I am funny (so people say) but it's natural and I can't duplicate it or usually replay it for anyone either; it's gone, POOF, as soon as I express it.

I am without doubt IN; after that, it gets dicey... and I like it that way because I can roller skate in a room full of ball bearings; tiring, but I've done it (metaphorically) most of my life.

Remember I am a Host, e.g. I am almost always joshing, and truly never mean-spirited, sarcastic or any other kind of disrespectful: Don't like to be on the receiving end so I don't dish it, either.

And as we never officially met, welcome to PerC. :-D


P.S. My avatar, for now, is one of my actual rats, Zanona: All female; only three: Two champagne hooded sisters (three months old); Zanona's sister is Beezus. And I have a two-year old black hooded named Pickles:


----------



## BranchMonkey

Lady with the various changes in her last user name, oh yes: INFP (classically unique).<3 


@Lord of Tinkering -- Just wanted to say I didn't see you had changed your type to ISTP... although your not being an ENTP sure explains why we get along well. *≧◠‿◠≦✌*


----------



## Krayfish

Yes you are definitely an INFP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yep, seems right. INTPs seem to have a very distinct vibe.


----------



## Mr Castelo

You're trying so hard to not look INTJ that I'm guessing that INTJ is accurate.


----------



## Athena_

From talking to you , I'm gonna say accurate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi/Te vibes for sure


----------



## The red spirit

I would say yes. INTPs often pick weird avatars.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Often people such as @Moonious are mistaken for ESFJs. Perhaps we are the only ESFJs then.


----------



## Mr Castelo

I don't buy it. I still think that you're some ISxP.

Edit: this post was meant to @The red spirit.

@Grandmaster Yoda seems INTP for sure.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Mr. Castelo said:


> I don't buy it. I still think that you're some ISxP.
> 
> Edit: this post was meant to @The red spirit.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda seems INTP for sure.


You have hardly been around the block, dear lad. Any semblance of introverted thinking in my posts has been scattered in the ocean of the past. Now it is all Fe at this point. The evolution.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Couldn't be any closer.


----------



## Athena_

Your type says unknown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Your type should say unknown 



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Couldn't be any closer.


It is the Planck distance away.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfj.


----------



## Krayfish

Eh maybe not


----------



## Athena_

Possibly, but from your writing I get INFP vibes. Although, I haven't ever talked to you and have only read your replies so I can't be 100% sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no013

I'm not sure. The 4 wing makes me think the T might be better switched to a F. From the little I know about you through your online self, I think you might be more P than J.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It seems like an INFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

An INTP I'd accept; an ENTP maybe; but anything with a J in it? Me thinks thou art too much silliness for that. Also, Grandma: Where is the reindeer you ran over? I need some antler bits to chew on. ✍(◔◡◔)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Moonious said:


> E...
> 
> How about binary?
> 
> Some ones, some 0s.
> 
> You're actually esfj now according to your profile.
> 
> 
> Person below me, skip me. Pass.


0100 now convert to decimal.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Quick said:


> I think I want to say Ne dom, actually.
> 
> I find it weird GMY has never typed me. Not once. Why @Grandmaster Yoda? I must know!


I've answered before. I don't repeat myself. I don't repeat myself.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 0100 now convert to decimal.


is that 4?


----------



## Conterphobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I've answered before. I don't repeat myself. I don't repeat myself.


You didn't give me a direct answer when I asked tho... Feel free to give me a link where you actually gave me a direct answer to this. Otherwise, its going to keep coming up.

Basically what I remember you saying, last time I asked, is that you told me "I'm not good at typing people". But you DO have things to say about other people's type, so ofc, I fail to understand why you wouldn't want to say something about MY type. Why single me out?



Moonious said:


> is that 4?


It is.

Still no change from last answer.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

istp still


----------



## Endologic

Not sure - probably.


----------



## Athena_

Definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes, you're quite INTJ indeed.


----------



## tinyheart

Indeed.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yep


----------



## Conterphobia

Moonious said:


> Yep


D

Sure, why not.


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Conterphobia

Yes, accurately typed.


----------



## Rydori

Extremely Accurate if you were to tell me, with that picture he's bound to be some kind of N person


----------



## goldensquid2000

This thread has a lot of views, interesting...

Hmm, quite analytical compared to most ISFPs I know


----------



## Krayfish

Actually yeah


----------



## SkittlesCat

Maybe.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Maaybe you'll dun dun dun.


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## LittleDreamer

I guess so


----------



## Rydori

Seems like it


----------



## Turi

wouldn't have a clue braaa

avatar looks like nerd humour so I'll say yes.

lock that shit in Eddie.
that's my final answer.


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Athena_

Most definitely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

You don't post as much as I imagine an INTJ on an internet forum would post.

Why, my theory is they do it all day, from the earliest bird to chainsaw possom sex in the night.

For all this, I certainly don't see any reason to argue against you being an INTJ.


----------



## Athena_

Turi said:


> You don't post as much as I imagine an INTJ on an internet forum would post.
> 
> Why, my theory is they do it all day, from the earliest bird to chainsaw possom sex in the night.
> 
> For all this, I certainly don't see any reason to argue against you being an INTJ.


Well, I really only started posting on PerC this past week so that may explain the lack of posts. As for your type, I'd say yes.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Bagel.


----------



## Athena_

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Bagel.


Words of wisdom


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

yes and omg. bagel.


----------



## Krayfish

Perhaps


----------



## Athena_

Possibly. INFP also seems plausible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

You do vibe as an INTJ 5w4.


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah.


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

I believe she is.


----------



## Krayfish

I think so


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes roud:


----------



## Athena_

For sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Athena_

Yes, I'm sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

Forever yes.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Totally correct <3


----------



## Kay dash

since you've put the <3 for the INFP I would say you're an IxTJ alright :laughing: for some reason you guys have a thing for Fi dominant people specially INTJs so I would go ahead and say yes


----------



## Rydori

So much analysis, wouldnt be surprised about this guy being ENTP.


----------



## Athena_

Saw your type me thread. ISFP seems good, although you only have 6 total posts so it's hard to tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzy

No, Goddess of love cannot be a T-type. I'm sorry.


----------



## Krayfish

Yeah probably


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possible


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Yes, truly a magnificent example of INFP-hood.


----------



## tinyheart

Seems like.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Correcto


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

No. Probably istj


----------



## Libra Sun

I'd say ISFP or ESFP.


----------



## Reila

Yes. Could be an INFP, perhaps.


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah.


----------



## ricericebaby

Yep.


----------



## Krayfish

Yeah because of the awesome signature


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

No. Avatar doesn't match mbti type.


----------



## Libra Sun

You strike me as more INFP, to be honest.


----------



## Eset

All these people I've never met before, this will be tricky.
Short answer; how would I know.


----------



## piano

Nay. He's INFP.


----------



## Eset

It would be GHEY, but alas this platform doesn't support higher intellect personality types.


----------



## Krayfish

Yeah you are correctly typed


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes


----------



## Jaune

Yourself in addition, much gratitude.


----------



## Kay dash

ISTP type 9w8? Interesting I am not sure maybe you're an INTP


----------



## darcstar3

id say no for the lack of avi


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I guess so.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Thwarted by a musketeer.

*Has expression of middle character in signature* x2


----------



## darcstar3

you arent typed, so...


----------



## Rydori

I guess


----------



## Krayfish

Nah I think you're on the Si-Ne axis. INFP or ISFJ is more likely.


----------



## Kay dash

you do seem like an ENFP judging by your posts


----------



## Mr Castelo

Likely.


----------



## Knave

I think so


----------



## Eset

How would I know?


----------



## Mr Castelo

Probably, yes.


----------



## Eset

Stating probabilities in here is hip, so I'll decide to state certainties because following the crowd was so last Summer.
You are INTJ.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Udoen said:


> Probably with that avatar


Yes, I put that avatar to make things easier, and you should put one too, it's hard to guess your type that way, man.

But I'm going to say your type is accurate just because nothing says otherwise.


----------



## Reila

Yes, sir.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## tinyheart

Idk


----------



## aerynth

From at a glance of your post history and avatar vibes, seemingly yes.


----------



## tinyheart

Ye


----------



## Enoch

No


----------



## tinyheart

Yee


----------



## Rydori

Positive


----------



## Reila

Clearly his type is DEMACIA and not INFJ.

On a more serious note, there isn't enough for me to judge whether you are INFJ or not. Most of your posts are in game thread like this. So all I can do is trust your judgement for now.


----------



## tinyheart

Yeee


----------



## PsychReviews

Seems like it


----------



## tinyheart

Yeeee


----------



## Cherry

most likely


----------



## tinyheart

Yeeeee


----------



## Rydori

affirmative


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP in denial


----------



## Kay dash

I guess so


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

It is a surprise the hand can be on fire.


----------



## Kay dash

It's not a hand it's an iron fist built to control fire and was added to him after his body was modified by an evil organization led by a man seeking to become a god and.......................... you know what don't get me started on this


----------



## Krayfish

Lol most likely yes


----------



## darcstar3

sure


----------



## Enoch

Yes


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## The red spirit

maybe


----------



## Enoch

Most probably


----------



## Witch of Oreo

avatar does make it look that way


----------



## Mr Castelo

INTP in denial.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP on barbiturate overdose.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Um, only maybe


----------



## Krayfish

Perhaps


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Sombrero.

白


----------



## Kay dash

you're not typed
But BenevolentBitterBleeding sounds INxPish to me most likely INFP


----------



## Wisteria

maybe? hard to tell because you're new


----------



## Mr Castelo

Doesn't seem wrong to me. I do think you use Se/Ni and that you're an Introverted Feeler.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Seems right for you.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Okay


----------



## Kay dash

uhhaaa I am sure you are


----------



## Enoch

Yes


----------



## Kay dash

yes


----------



## Reila

I am not feeling it.


----------



## Krayfish

Yeah


----------



## Turi

Maybe INFP.
Do you really feel like an ENFP? 
The stereotypes fit even a tiny little bit?


----------



## Libra Sun

I used to see you as ISTP, @Turi, but I actually think INFJ fits better.


----------



## tinyheart

Yus.


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> Maybe INFP.
> Do you really feel like an ENFP?
> The stereotypes fit even a tiny little bit?


If I related more to Fi I'd switch over to INFP in a heartbeat. I'm not particularly sensitive (emotive perhaps), nor am I sentimental or self/emotionally aware, so I feel as though INFP would be just as much of a lie as everything else I've mistyped as. I've kind of just stuck with ENFP just because I can't find anything that fits any better, even though ENFP doesn't fit great either. Idk, my personality isn't wonderfully developed, so it's sort of like shooting at a target in the fog. 

@tinyheart Yes you are very correctly typed


----------



## tinyheart

I wonder.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

)Yes


----------



## Kay dash

I am not sure when I saw your posts last time INTJ seemed to fit pretty well why did you switch to extrovert >__<



Krayfish said:


> If I related more to Fi I'd switch over to INFP in a heartbeat. I'm not particularly sensitive (emotive perhaps), nor am I sentimental or self/emotionally aware, so I feel as though INFP would be just as much of a lie as everything else I've mistyped as. I've kind of just stuck with ENFP just because I can't find anything that fits any better, even though ENFP doesn't fit great either. Idk, my personality isn't wonderfully developed, so it's sort of like shooting at a target in the fog.
> 
> @tinyheart Yes you are very correctly typed


Interesting it could be because you have a very well developed Ne you see the problem with intuitive dominants is that if they develop their intuition very much it automatically develops their tertiary function along with it since they both have the same classification (Introverted-Extroverted) that specially applies to Ne dominants meaning that you could be an ENFP with a very well developed Ne making you seem harsh or rational or an ENTP with a very well developed Fe making you feel too emotional for an NT if you want to define which one you are you try to remember yourself as a little child in school did you do extremely good in essays and were able to put some fancy words together (Ti) or were you more of the Fi type this is how I made sure I was an ENTP and not an ENFP


----------



## Libra Sun

@Kay dash - ENTP fits you judging from looking at some of your posts. The high Ne and Ti, especially.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@soul_searching
Quite correct from what I saw.


Kay dash said:


> I am not sure when I saw your posts last time INTJ seemed to fit pretty well why did you switch to extrovert >__<


Just confused about function order really. I heard that ENTJs complete their Ni vision through external stimulation - action that is, whereas INTJs are sure enough about their vision without needing that.
For example, I am not a fan of theoretical learning. Trying to learn theory first is boring to me, I need to observe dynamics of things and how they work real-time to complete my own vision of how things work and, maybe, later check if they align with theory or not. I thought that would be more associated with MBTI's extrovertion.
I also type consistently as 5 in enneagramm, which is known to be withdrawn and introverted.
Feel free to correct if I misunderstood something.


----------



## Kay dash

Witch of Oreo said:


> @soul_searching
> Quite correct from what I saw.
> 
> 
> Just confused about function order really. I heard that ENTJs complete their Ni vision through external stimulation - action that is, whereas INTJs are sure enough about their vision without needing that.
> For example, I am not a fan of theoretical learning. Trying to learn theory first is boring to me, I need to observe dynamics of things and how they work real-time to complete my own vision of how things work and, maybe, later check if they align with theory or not. I thought that would be more associated with MBTI's extrovertion.
> I also type consistently as 5 in enneagramm, which is known to be withdrawn and introverted.
> Feel free to correct if I misunderstood something.


I see well I wouldn't know you better than you do yourself I guess whenever someone is active on the internet even if interacting with others it's mostly their introverted side doing the interaction since they're basically alone especially xNTJs for the reasons you mentioned up there lack of dynamics makes you mostly interact with us using your deep insights more so I guess I would see you as an INTJ no matter what that's why it's probably me who mistyped you and not the other way around

I guess the answer is now yes


----------



## Jaune

Man, you made me miss _The King of Fighters_.

Yeah, your type seems correct.


----------



## Kay dash

Every ISTP out there loves the King of Fighters so I guess you are one :laughing: 
And yeah best game ever <3


----------



## Mr Castelo

Either that or INTP, I think.


----------



## Wisteria

Maybe - sig quote hints at inferior Ne


----------



## Libra Sun

@Wisteria - I can see INFP or INTP for you.


----------



## Krayfish

Kay dash said:


> Interesting it could be because you have a very well developed Ne you see the problem with intuitive dominants is that if they develop their intuition very much it automatically develops their tertiary function along with it since they both have the same classification (Introverted-Extroverted) that specially applies to Ne dominants meaning that you could be an ENFP with a very well developed Ne making you seem harsh or rational or an ENTP with a very well developed Fe making you feel too emotional for an NT if you want to define which one you are you try to remember yourself as a little child in school did you do extremely good in essays and were able to put some fancy words together (Ti) or were you more of the Fi type this is how I made sure I was an ENTP and not an ENFP


This is an interesting way of looking at things. I'm not sure if being N dominant would automatically develop your tertiary function or if be generally extroverted would make your tertiary function slightly more obvious purely because it's extroverted or because looping causes one to ignore one's secondary processes. Still, I see your point, as I do notice those sorts of things generally regarding those with F and T central to their stack and I have a feeling that does apply to my case. Going back to myself as a little child, I was always really good at essays because I knew how to construct my words in such a way that got across the point and made me sound more confident in what I was saying/accurate than I actually was. I don't know, some people hate essay based responses but honestly they were always my saving grace, especially when I "forgot" to study. I'm not sure if that would hint at tet Fe/Te for me though.

***SKIP ME***


----------



## Reila

Krayfish said:


> ***SKIP ME***


Nope.

I want to say INFP for you, but ENFP fits, too.

For @soul_searching, yeah, but again, INFP also fits.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Krayfish said:


> This is an interesting way of looking at things. I'm not sure if being N dominant would automatically develop your tertiary function or if be generally extroverted would make your tertiary function slightly more obvious purely because it's extroverted or because looping causes one to ignore one's secondary processes. Still, I see your point, as I do notice those sorts of things generally regarding those with F and T central to their stack and I have a feeling that does apply to my case. Going back to myself as a little child, I was always really good at essays because I knew how to construct my words in such a way that got across the point and made me sound more confident in what I was saying/accurate than I actually was. I don't know, some people hate essay based responses but honestly they were always my saving grace, especially when I "forgot" to study. I'm not sure if that would hint at tet Fe/Te for me though.


The tertiary function seems more developed for ENxPs (and ExxPs in general) because it's extraverted, so it's more easily noticeable to others (that's why ENTPs can appear very charming, and ENFPs very rational when making a point). The example you pointed in your childhood seems more Te to me than Fe, but it depends on how you constructed those points (appealing to your audience's emotions - Fe; or conveying a more clear/direct understanding of the matter - Te).

@soul_searching

To be honest, I thought of you as INFJ once, I think you're hard to figure out. But ISFP doesn't seem wrong to me.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Damn, @Reila Nimu ninja'd me. Your type is correct.


----------



## Libra Sun

Mr. Castelo said:


> @soul_searching
> 
> To be honest, I thought of you as INFJ once, I think you're hard to figure out. But ISFP doesn't seem wrong to me.


Usually I test as INFJ or ISFJ, but people seem to see Fi and Se in me, and it does resonate to a degree. I'm mainly torn between Fi and Fe. 

(Skip me)


----------



## Kay dash

Krayfish said:


> This is an interesting way of looking at things. I'm not sure if being N dominant would automatically develop your tertiary function or if be generally extroverted would make your tertiary function slightly more obvious purely because it's extroverted or because looping causes one to ignore one's secondary processes. Still, I see your point, as I do notice those sorts of things generally regarding those with F and T central to their stack and I have a feeling that does apply to my case. Going back to myself as a little child, I was always really good at essays because I knew how to construct my words in such a way that got across the point and made me sound more confident in what I was saying/accurate than I actually was. I don't know, some people hate essay based responses but honestly they were always my saving grace, especially when I "forgot" to study. I'm not sure if that would hint at tet Fe/Te for me though.





Mr. Castelo said:


> The tertiary function seems more developed for ENxPs (and ExxPs in general) because it's extraverted, so it's more easily noticeable to others (that's why ENTPs can appear very charming, and ENFPs very rational when making a point). The example you pointed in your childhood seems more Te to me than Fe, but it depends on how you constructed those points (appealing to your audience's emotions - Fe; or conveying a more clear/direct understanding of the matter - Te).
> .


It could also be Ti supporting Ne-Fe since the use of fancy words to mask your sentences is generally a Ti thing but yeah I totally agree you made it sounds very Te since you said it worked to prove your point in a logical manner and not in an artistic manner like how an ENTP would do it


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

Do I have to create a random conclusion? Yes.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

With a nick like that? Totally.


----------



## Wisteria

ENTJ maybe
Te-Ni probably not


----------



## Jakuri

Thought INFP was a good fit, but in any case any type with an I and an F would be a good bet in my view.


----------



## jjcu

INXP seems right.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Not sure, but I'm going with yes for now.


----------



## brightflashes

On dichotomy alone, yes. Based on the rest of your typing in your signature, those all seem to go together.

Just to throw out another possibility, I can see INTP working for you, too, as a result of low Fe.


----------



## Reila

Based on post history, the way you post, as well as your avatar, I am going to say INTJ is a good fit.


----------



## Mr Castelo

brightflashes said:


> On dichotomy alone, yes. Based on the rest of your typing in your signature, those all seem to go together.
> 
> Just to throw out another possibility, I can see INTP working for you, too, as a result of low Fe.


To be honest, I think in dichotomy alone I'm more INTP than INTJ since I'm not that organized, I go with INTJ because I can relate more to Ni-Te than Ti-Ne.

As for your type, I remember being skeptical of your typing as INFP because you seemed too rational/detached to be one, so I think you're either INTP or INTJ, and the latter sounds more accurate.

Edit:

@Reila Nimu, you always ninja me, lol. You can skip me people, I must have agreed with Reila Nimu's typing a hundred times by now.


----------



## Belzy

No, I like you too much for an INTJ type 5

or don't I know you at all?

or am I stereotyping?

I'm sorry !!!

I still like your name.


----------



## Kay dash

how INFPish of you :laughing: definitely yes


----------



## Enoch

Yes


----------



## Kay dash

yes


----------



## Rydori

Maybe


----------



## Kay dash

unknown


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Perhaps.


----------



## Enoch

Most certainly.


----------



## Kay dash

Udoen said:


> I sense a more Fi-Te vibe from you, ENFP probably


Interesting
can you point out the reasons for your assumption ^-^ where did I show Fi-Te


----------



## Rydori

Kay dash said:


> Interesting
> can you point out the reasons for your assumption ^-^ where did I show Fi-Te


From your post hist,the way you type just gives off an Fi vibe


----------



## Wisteria

I could see it


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I suppose so.


----------



## Krayfish

Something seems off... Maybe that's just the 5 fix throwing me off though, I suppose your typing is plausible


----------



## Eset

The next person will most likely say one of the following; 
- I suppose
- Probably
- Most likely
- It seems so
- Yes
- Maybe
- No
- I don't think so

Choose your pick, or be creative for once and say something different than what is already the meta.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Hmm, it seems so, probably. Yes, I most likely suppose so, maybe... Wait, no, I don't think so.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Now, seriously...

I haven't seen a lot of your posts to tell with certainty, but you do seem to use Te as dominant function, as you seem to often point out perceived flaws in others in a structured manner. As for your auxiliary function, I really can't tell, either Ni or Si would do for me. You didn't strike me as being an intuitive yet, but then again, ENTJs can seem very Sensor-like... I'm leaning more towards ESTJ now because it's a safer bet. Is that enough for you?


----------



## Eset

That was an adequate assessment.
However I am unable to reciprocate that same level of analysis for you since I only notice you in threads like as such where it only requires you to reiterate familiar words and phrases that others also do, therefore I have yet to fully see true character from you. 
You seem like a well put together man, which is often found in people who have higher Te.
I have yet to see indicators of you showcasing perceiving axis behavioral patterns, so I can only conclude on that you have a Te/Fi axis, therefore resulting in your type to be a TJ type.


----------



## Reila

Obnoxious with an inconsiderate avatar picture. Yes, yes.


----------



## Turi

INTP is a good fit, are you satisfied with it?
I haven't really been around much for a bit, I sorta felt you weren't 100% sold on it.


----------



## Krayfish

Could be, although you did score very high for the alpha quadrent in socionics, so maybe you are an INTP or something. INFJ didn't seem wrong though...


----------



## Turi

Krayfish said:


> Could be, although you did score very high for the alpha quadrent in socionics, so maybe you are an INTP or something. INFJ didn't seem wrong though...


I just had a Google of Alpha quadrant in socionics and INTP isn't one of them, is it?
INTJ was in there - LII, yeah? 


Your type, I don't know, I always think INFP, haha.

Skip me.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> INTP is a good fit, are you satisfied with it?
> I haven't really been around much for a bit, I sorta felt you weren't 100% sold on it.


Sometimes I feel I am bit too sensitive, which is supposedly not an INTP trait, but that might be related to hormones and stuff, rather than type. In general, it is a good fit.

Skip me.


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> I just had a Google of Alpha quadrant in socionics and INTP isn't one of them, is it?
> INTJ was in there - LII, yeah?
> 
> 
> Your type, I don't know, I always think INFP, haha.
> 
> Skip me.


INTj is alpha, but that's equivalent to INTP in mbti **SKIP ME TOO**


----------



## Turi

Krayfish said:


> INTj is alpha, but that's equivalent to INTP in mbti **SKIP ME TOO**


Ah, that makes sense.
INTP is a great fit for me, to be fair, I've been really thinking it's correct for a while now.

Which is interesting, because it's the first result I ever got on any mbti style test (16personalities - actually a big 5 test...)

My only real issue is I don't really relate to Si.
Ti, Ne and Fe, absolutely - also Ni and Se though.

skip me again


----------



## Rydori

I don't know who I'm typing


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> Ah, that makes sense.
> INTP is a great fit for me, to be fair, I've been really thinking it's correct for a while now.
> 
> Which is interesting, because it's the first result I ever got on any mbti style test (16personalities - actually a big 5 test...)
> 
> My only real issue is I don't really relate to Si.
> Ti, Ne and Fe, absolutely - also Ni and Se though.
> 
> skip me again


Interesting (no one really relates to the way Si is described to be honest). Idk, it's certainly a possibility. I'd be curious as to what aspects of each of those functions you related to, although this likely isn't the proper thread to have that sort of discussion on.

@Udoen I think ISFJ seems like a good fit, going from your vibe though rather than actual references.


----------



## BatFlapClap

@Krayfish I might have low-key stalked you to better inform this post  -- I definitely saw stronger fi in you. You have an admirable sense of self and understanding, more so than you give yourself credit for. (an eloquence to how you speak about understanding yourself). INFP or ENFP seems legit.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Those quotes are totally ENFJ, there is even Maya Angelou.

Yeah.


----------



## Rydori

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Have no clue. lol.


----------



## tinyheart

Def.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Yeppers.


----------



## Turi

You come across more T in general but that's not how this works, I'm not familiar enough with your posts etc to really offer more than that.

No real reason to suggest an alternative type, however.

I'm trying on a new hat for a bit, see how it fits.


----------



## Reila

You are still INFJ to me.


----------



## Krayfish

Yup, 9w1 INTP seems to fit you well.


----------



## Turi

@Reila Nimu what about how much I introvert my thinking and extrovert my iNtUiTiOn and iNtUiTiVeNeSs INTP dom yo check out how many times I can listen to the same song in a row when I'm feelin' down y'all.

@Krayfish you know ENFP doesn't fit haha. Aren't Enneagram 9 and 6 probably introverted people?
Super chilled, laid back, bit paranoid.. I don't know.
You should smash out another questionnaire or something, I think I've only seen that one on typologycentral.

I know I'm annoying but you tend to be the last person to respond here, and I know an ENFP and he's all upbeat and cheery most the time and I get a more serious vibe from you, but, I mean, we only got what you write, lol.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Turi

Based on your reasoning for why some are typed correctly or not, I'm leaving it open for you to be an INTP but the (gist): "Check out how often I can listen to the same song over and over when I'm down" comment makes me wonder if you're an INFP, Yo!


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> @Krayfish you know ENFP doesn't fit haha. Aren't Enneagram 9 and 6 probably introverted people?
> Super chilled, laid back, bit paranoid.. I don't know.
> You should smash out another questionnaire or something, I think I've only seen that one on typologycentral.
> 
> I know I'm annoying but you tend to be the last person to respond here, and I know an ENFP and he's all upbeat and cheery most the time and I get a more serious vibe from you, but, I mean, we only got what you write, lol.


 Lol you're not annoying, your hunch probably isn't wrong, just seeing myself as a Fi dom is super weird for me for some reason, idk. My dad asked me if I "actually didn't like people" the other day, and that doesn't really seem like something you'd feel the need to ask an extrovert. I did a philosophical questionaire on the socionics page a while back (although I don't really like that questionaire so maybe that won't be helpful). I'd be willing to another because I like answering questionaires, although to find a questionaire I haven't already filled out will be the real struggle here because I'm so indecisive. 

****SKIP*ME****


----------



## Mr Castelo

@BranchMonkey

INFJ seems about right to me... You said that you typed yourself as INTJ in the past, but I don't really see Te. Have you thought about ISFJ?

@Krayfish

If you think you're ENFP, but still introverted, Socionics's IEE-Fi subtype could explain that.

@Turi

I don't see any Ne in you, lol. I still think you're either INFJ or ISTP. INTPs seem to have a distinct vibe, which I don't get from you at all.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Mr. Castelo

I looked closely at all the cognitive functions, so aside from never testing ISFJ, I read up on it as closely as the other introverts (extraverts weren't worth getting too far into because I'm far too introverted, so I didn't waste time on that).

Here's an excerpt for ISFJ: 

They have an organized internal world and their mind can easily put similar pieces of information into appropriate categories. They learn straightforward, practical systems, rules, and strategies with ease and grace. Si gives the sense of the SiFe being grounded and having a linear, black and white way of thinking about things.

I'm nothing like that. I loathe practical systems, rules, strategies of the 'linear, black and white' kind.

I lead with Ni, and my Ti is not as apparent to some because I have thoughts I use as 'place markers' while I think something through; I've used it for as long as I can remember, back to childhood--kept me from getting beat as my older brother and sister did for speaking their minds.

INFJ is the best fit although I prefer enneagram out of all the personality theories, and Beatrice Chestnut's sub-typing for each most of all for validity where I am concerned. 


Now for you, no reason to doubt INTJ unless I come across posts that point in an entirely other direction--or you say otherwise.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Checks out


----------



## dlb

What about me? Am I types right?


----------



## Mr Castelo

BranchMonkey said:


> @Mr. Castelo
> 
> I looked closely at all the cognitive functions, so aside from never testing ISFJ, I read up on it as closely as the other introverts (extraverts weren't worth getting too far into because I'm far too introverted, so I didn't waste time on that).
> 
> Here's an excerpt for ISFJ:
> 
> They have an organized internal world and their mind can easily put similar pieces of information into appropriate categories. They learn straightforward, practical systems, rules, and strategies with ease and grace. Si gives the sense of the SiFe being grounded and having a linear, black and white way of thinking about things.
> 
> I'm nothing like that. I loathe practical systems, rules, strategies of the 'linear, black and white' kind.
> 
> I lead with Ni, and my Ti is not as apparent to some because I have thoughts I use as 'place markers' while I think something through; I've used it for as long as I can remember, back to childhood--kept me from getting beat as my older brother and sister did for speaking their minds.
> 
> INFJ is the best fit although I prefer enneagram out of all the personality theories, and Beatrice Chestnut's sub-typing for each most of all for validity where I am concerned.
> 
> 
> Now for you, no reason to doubt INTJ unless I come across posts that point in an entirely other direction--or you say otherwise.


I see.

I can at least confirm that type 5 seems right for you. Whenever I see someone say "I'm far too introverted", I already think they're either type 5 or 4, and the way you write really reminds me of this type too.

Edit:

@dlb

Seems right to me, but I need more input to be sure.


----------



## Reila

Yes, as usual.

What is this vibe you speak of, @Mr. Castelo? The "INTP vibe".


----------



## Reila

dlb said:


> What about me? Am I types right?





> infp - 4w5 - hufflepuff





> hufflepuff


No other type would relate to such house. 

On a more serious note, give us more time. This is actually the first post of yours I read, so it is difficult to type you.


----------



## dlb

Reila Nimu said:


> No other type would relate to such house.
> 
> On a more serious note, give us more time. This is actually the first post of yours I read, so it is difficult to type you.


I'm sorry, I hide.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Reila Nimu said:


> Yes, as usual.
> 
> What is this vibe you speak of, @Mr. Castelo? The "INTP vibe".


Kind of detached, writing is formal, but doesn't come off as serious as some INTJs, more casual and sometimes "jokey". Tend to be highly analytical in their posts. Not cold, but not very warm either. Overall, very similar to INTJ's vibe, but less serious.

~~Skip me~~


----------



## BranchMonkey

@dlb

I read several posts. You could be, to my mind right now, either ISFP or INFP. I don't have enough information yet for which, if it's one or the other. So, tell me, you ever consider working in a hospital? Love to have animals around and interact with them a lot? Sensitive to criticism? Get stressed and eat or otherwise indulge in something else? Tell me quick! 

ADDITION: I answered your question on how to post without subscribing to threads; if you haven't checked, go see the thread you started. I did a Mention but it didn't work there.



Skip me, or not... Too many skips will derail the thread so do as you please.


----------



## dlb

BranchMonkey said:


> @dlb
> 
> I read several posts. You could be, to my mind right now, either ISFP or INFP. I don't have enough information yet for which, if it's one or the other. So, tell me, you ever consider working in a hospital? Love to have animals around and interact with them a lot? Sensitive to criticism? Get stressed and eat or otherwise indulge in something else? Tell me quick!
> 
> 
> Skip me, or not... Too many skips will derail the thread so do as you please.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 

I've never considered working in a hospital. I would like to have a puppy, but it doesn't matter to to much to me  I used to be very sensitive to criticism, but I've learned not to take other people's emotions personally. I don't really get stressed. I kinda just disappear and think to myself. 

I can't tell you whaat you are, because I suck at the MBTI thing  But you're very sweet  So 10/10!

EDIT... I was never really sensitive to criticism. I just used to take things personally. But.. if they were like.. here's what you can do to make your life better, then I liked that.... But... like I always thought when people ignored me it was because I was a bad person.


----------



## Rydori

Yeah why not


----------



## Asmodaeus

Idk.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Such a thorough analysis, yes, you're INTJ indeed.


----------



## Turi

@Mr. Castelo


> I don't see any Ne in you, lol. I still think you're either INFJ or ISTP. INTPs seem to have a distinct vibe, which I don't get from you at all.





> Kind of detached, writing is formal, but doesn't come off as serious as some INTJs, more casual and sometimes "jokey". Tend to be highly analytical in their posts. Not cold, but not very warm either. Overall, very similar to INTJ's vibe, but less serious.


Fair enough, I get what you mean - I see myself as falling perfectly in line with how you're describing this.. INTP "vibe".
I got a fair few people suggesting INTP from a video type me thing I did on Reddit a while back, also ISTP and INFJ though.

Re: INTJs being more serious - I'm unsure whether this is indicative of any function, I find people who are more 'serious' online to be hilarious, and quite enjoy questioning them and sussing them out.
For whatever reason, more serious people intrigue me in so far as I feel compelled to dissect them and expose their open carcass for all to see. Yep. 

Anyway, I believe you're the most recent poster in the thread at the time of writing, I think INTJ is a solid fit, we've spoke on Facebook before and it doesn't *not* fit, nothing stands out and screams "not INTJ" or anything of that nature.

I believe there'd be a solid argument to be made, suggesting that Te is a more dominant force in the way you think, than Ni, however.
But by definition that would make you an extravert, which you're absolutely not.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> @Mr. Castelo
> 
> Fair enough, I get what you mean - I see myself as falling perfectly in line with how you're describing this.. INTP "vibe".
> I got a fair few people suggesting INTP from a video type me thing I did on Reddit a while back, also ISTP and INFJ though.


Hmm, I don't think you're really formal, though. And you seem more blunt and to the point than the average INTP, which I correlate with Se. The biggest point is, though, that I see more Se in you than Ne... The only two points that I can see for Ne is that you're quite indecisive about your type, and you seem to enjoy challenging people's opinions, but I've seen those two things in other types too (and the challenging people's opinions thing might simply be Ti).

But you're right that people can portray themselves differently online and offline, so I can't say anything for sure about your type. I can accept you being INTP, but if you say that you're _ackshually_ INFP I'm going to have a meltdown here, lol.


----------



## Rydori

Meh


----------



## Jaune

Seems like a decent fit. Only a Fe-dom/aux would have that signature.


----------



## Turi

Seems solid, from what I've seen, which isn't a whole lot to be fair.

You sold on it?


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Turi

You don't come across as INTP based on my many INTP friends--those I met online. I'd type you a solid Enneagram 5 (not sure of wing), and possible explanation for my wondering could be you're close to a S/N line, or as is often a mistype, an INFJ, and it's the 5 that stands out to me most.


----------



## Jaune

I can see INFJ. You seem somewhat reserved and some sort of intuitive, but I can sense your Fe too.


----------



## Turi

I haven't seen you around before, had a quick geez through your post history, short responses every time, stereotypical of an ISTP (check the ISTP subreddit haha) and you obviously resonate with ISTP so who am I to question it?

How much *ASS* do I need to kick to be an ISTP?


----------



## Mr Castelo

The person above you is Sandpit Turtle, that's just their Halloween name, haha.

As for you... INFJ, yes, the world makes sense again.

Edit:

Also, the answer to your question is: a lot.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelovania said:


> The person above you is Sandpit Turtle, that's just their Halloween name, haha.
> 
> As for you... INFJ, yes, the world makes sense again.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also, the answer to your question is: a lot.


How you like me now, though?
World still kinda makes sense, doesn't it.
I do feel like an IxTP, the more I read up about Ti dom.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

I have no idea; what's with your extreme type changes? Weren't you INFJ before this?


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> How you like me now, though?
> World still kinda makes sense, doesn't it.
> I do feel like an IxTP, the more I read up about Ti dom.


I'm not sure. You did show a lot of Fe when we talked on that day, plus, you seem to identify a lot with being intuitive (or Ni-dom). It's not uncommon for ISxPs to seem intuitive since they have tertiary Ni and sometimes they exarcebate it, though. And I had a strong impression of you being ISTP, but you managed to convince me of otherwise. If you're sure that your Ti is stronger than your Ni, then you're ISTP for sure since Ti/Fe and Ni/Se are the functions that make the most sense for you, I think.

@Anon Pervathon

I don't know a lot about you, but INTP and type 5 don't seem wrong to me. Type 5 is more or less clear to me (most of them are extreme introverts or very cynical/critical about other people), but I can see you as any Introverted Thinker type, to be honest (ISTP is what seems more likely after INTP). But that's all I can say for now.


----------



## Turi

@Anon Pervathon - Yeah I just try on different hats. I wouldn't have a clue where the truth is tbh. I'm not familiar with your posts, had a quick look through your post history and INTP doesn't *not* fit.. if you're another person who's recently changed their name my mind will explode though.



@Mr Castelovania - Yeah, definitely more comfortable with Fe than the stereotypes though sometimes it feels like an effort, natural state is probably not far off. With INFJ I feel I am naturally more comfortable with Se than the stereotypes and it doesn't feel like an effort.
I think INTJ fits you pretty well. I also believe it must be difficult to be one, considering the culture where you live, in my head, everyone else must feel like complete opposites of you - but I'm just rolling with what I see on TV and in movies, upbeat, fun, cheery, talkative etc. 

I understand we all feel like outsiders, but you're an INTJ in like.. an ESFP world.. haha..


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Mr Castelovania

A refreshing INTJ, i.e. you don't wrap it up after doing a 'bam' kind of decision making, and leave it there. Also, to my mind, clearly a 5, and I wouldn't be surprised if you were, like myself, ala Beatrice Chestnut's sub-types, a Counter-Type 5.


----------



## Turi

@HallowedHydraNess - I had to run through some of your post history to suss it out - I figured you were BranchMonkey but had to make sure haha, I see you relate to INFP just as much as INFJ, why is that? By dichotomy? Do you relate to the function stack for each as well?

I don't really see an argument to be made against INFJ, however I don't see one to be made against INFP, I've also seen you type a couple of people and you can definitely get a a little more nitty-gritty/intricate when you feel like it in those instances, which might support Ti but my understanding of Fi is that it's equally as refined, so I can't really pick one from the other when scouring a little of your post history.


----------



## Reila

Yeah, I think you are INFJ. Edit: It goes for both of you right above..


----------



## Reila

Is it really that unusual? 

I get INFP vibes from you, but I don't want to confuse you even more.


----------



## Krayfish

Reila Nimu said:


> Is it really that unusual?
> 
> I get INFP vibes from you, but I don't want to confuse you even more.


Eh I mean, if I could guess it's probably 25% ILI and 75% LII for INTPs because of the information elements associated with the types. It's not unusual I suppose, but rather uncommon.

Many people get INFP vibes (as do I), but I don't think I'm passionate enough or emotionally aware enough to be INFP. I've come to the conclusion that the 9 fix is what's throwing everyone (including myself) off.

**SKIP ME**


----------



## Reila

Krayfish said:


> Eh I mean, if I could guess it's probably 25% ILI and 75% LII for INTPs because of the information elements associated with the types. It's not unusual I suppose, but rather uncommon.
> 
> Many people get INFP vibes (as do I), but I don't think I'm passionate enough or emotionally aware enough to be INFP. I've come to the conclusion that the 9 fix is what's throwing everyone (including myself) off.
> 
> **SKIP ME**


Could be. I too think the type 9 is what made me think of myself as INFP for a long time.

Skip me as well.


----------



## BranchMonkey

*IN... No Doubt In My Mind, But The Rest, Eh, Go For It, I would.*

My biological nutwhacker mother called The Peacemaker when I was 10-12, which would be--as I understand it, Type 9, but she never said that about me from 13 until she died, or rather, until I stopped talking to her about a year before she died. 

Interesting to me? 

I wrote and published a short story--after I stopped all contact with her (I was in therapy and what was coming up, things she had done like arrange my marriage to a sociopath when I was 15 made it impossible for me to get what I needed from therapy 'and' stay in touch with her), and she was showing no signs of illness when I last spoke to or heard anything about her. 

The short story, told in first person, includes a mother who dies of lung cancer, which is exactly what my mother died of some nine months after I published that story. 

A maternal aunt, when I shared that with her, many years after my mother's death, abruptly stopped talking to me. It was as if she thought I could actually predict and possibly cause someone else's death. I thought that was amusing, and in keeping with the superstitious people with whom I was raised (the aunt was my earliest foster parent; I had others, all strangers after infancy).



So, peeps, my MBTI or enneagram, Socionics, combo may be... ?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Inaccurate twist.


----------



## nam

Introvert sensor enfp


----------



## BranchMonkey

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Inaccurate twist.


You edited INxJ for me to some personally meaningful, oblique reference. Your type? INFP is much more likely than ENFP.


I have to go refresh my memory RE nam who now as Unknown in place for everything but MBTI.


Double-post: Ignore this one; last one is fleshed out enough.


----------



## BranchMonkey

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Inaccurate twist.


You edited INxJ for me to some personally meaningful, oblique reference. Your type? INFP is much more likely than ENFP.


I have to go refresh my memory RE nam who now as Unknown in place.

Didn't take me long for @nam as I recall the first avatar, profile and some posts. More likely INTP than INTJ.


----------



## leictreon

Maybe


----------



## anorganizedmess

yeah sure


----------



## BranchMonkey

Now that I've placed him--in an accurate way, absolutely.


----------



## Rydori

@anorganizedmess

Hmmmm, you seem to fit the Se dom vibe really well judging from your posts. Your language really fits someone of an Se dom. I don't know you at all, but ESFP can be a clean fit, ESTP can also be a fit as well.

EDIT: Well since I was late in posting and didn't see @HallowedHydraNess, I'm gonna type as well. I'm absolute garbage when it comes to typing others, but INFJ seems to fit you well


----------



## anorganizedmess

@Emulsions

aye thanks, you are typed correctly maybe, but you sound like you could be any of the INxx's


----------



## Krayfish

SLE and ESFP don't exactly match up well, so I suppose something's off. I'll vote ESTP


----------



## BranchMonkey

Socionics and MBTI have nothing in common except both being personality typing tools--different aims, Myers-Briggs from America, Socionics with input from Europeans and so many other differences (had to get that out of the way).

Still INFP close to the I/E line, which Jung posited was healthy, or ENFP with the E close to the line; either way: xNFP.


----------



## anorganizedmess

@Krayfish

I'm certainly a feeler when it comes to MBTI lol


----------



## Asmodaeus

Certainly.


----------



## Enoch

Yes, could be INFJ but most likely INTJ.


----------



## Jaune

Stalked a few of your old posts. INFP sounds fine, although you could probably pass for an INTP.


----------



## Rydori

Ummm, I'm not too sure. You could possibly classify as an INTP as well


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Oopsie.


----------



## Maybe

Don't mind me, just testing.


----------



## anorganizedmess

sure


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Sure as summer snow.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Te-dom? And type 7??? Idk, maaan, something seems off to me.

Edit:
@BenevolentBitterBleeding ninja'd me, the above paragraph was supposed to go to @anorganizedmess 

As for BBB's type, I haven't read a lot of his posts... ISTJ doesn't seem wrong to me for now, but I've actually thought that you were some INxP type for some reason.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Mr Castelovania said:


> Te-dom? And type 7??? Idk, maaan, something seems off to me.


another typology conformist, disgusting


----------



## Mr Castelo

anorganizedmess said:


> another typology conformist, disgusting


Not saying it's impossible, bruh, just not that common


----------



## Agent X

Yes I believe INTJ is accurate.


----------



## Reila

Yeah, yeah, yeahs. For both.


----------



## Mr Castelo

If you're really going for a Feeler type, why not INFJ? Sorry, I just don't see the Fi in you, and INFJ is one of the most Thinker-like Feelers.

Nice SH 3 quote, by the way.


----------



## Reila

Mr Castelovania said:


> If you're really going for a Feeler type, why not INFJ? Sorry, I just don't see the Fi in you, and INFJ is one of the most Thinker-like Feelers.
> 
> Nice SH 3 quote, by the way.


It is a possibility and I have been reading about it. You are the third person to suggest INFJ for me in two days. I also don't see Fi in myself. _At all._ Of course, that doesn't mean it isn't there.

<3 Silent Hill.

Skip me.


----------



## Knave

Mr Castlevania is all but certainly INTJ


----------



## Krayfish

Your quote sounds INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Absofreakinlutely.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Yes


----------



## Rydori

I honestly think ESXP fits you more. I don't see any ESTJ vibe from you


----------



## The red spirit

Emulsions said:


> I honestly think ESXP fits you more. I don't see any ESTJ vibe from you


I can see ESTJ vibe, but does the vibe look legit in typology?

To you, I'm not completely sure, but INFP is in the zone of possibilities.


----------



## Mr Castelo

No, lol. I don't see Fe.


----------



## Reila

Definitely. It was surprising for me when you decided to question your type, some time ago, because of how good of a fit INTJ is for you. Although, from my point of view, further self-analysis can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Enoch

Assuming INFP, certainly not. Too much Ti, one of the first things I noticed about you was your logical way of going about things. Thought you were accurately typed as an INTP (don't take my opinion strongly, I struggle to type even myself).


----------



## Eset

Probably, no idea who you are, but I'll trust your own judgement.


----------



## Turi

14k posts in a little over a year.
Is ESTJ your final answer?


----------



## Enoch

No


----------



## Rydori

I honestly can't really tell from your recent post since most of them were in recently in those type threads or those so called 'guessing games'. However from one of your post not saying happy birthday for respect of the person since they didn't want it, I can guess a feeler type with a respect of morale.


----------



## Turi

@Emulsions - I'm not opposed to INFP. I do think Ne-Si axis fits, whichever way around.



Troubled Englishman said:


> No


Please tell me ISTP or ENTP, they're my faves.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Please tell me ISTP or ENTP, they're my faves.


If I had to choose between the two I'd most certainly choose the former.

*skip me if you have any rope*


----------



## Turi

Troubled Englishman said:


> If I had to choose between the two I'd most certainly choose the former.
> 
> *skip me if you have any rope*


If you've got any suggestions I'll consider them, for real.

I'm not familiar enough with your posts to really gauge type, only see you in this thread haha. :/


----------



## Agent X

I still think you are an INTP.


----------



## Rydori

I can see INTJ fits you from a teeny bit of analysis


----------



## Turi

@Emulsions - I don't oppose ISTJ either. How do you feel about it? 
Do you feel you have preferences for any particular functions?



Agent X said:


> I still think you are an INTP.


Funny you should mention this - I just started watching Death Note and had to look up what people saw Light and L as, because I feel like they're the closest characters to me I've ever seen in a show - resonate with the way both of them think so much - seems INxJ (I've read convincing arguments for INTJ and INFJ) for Light and INTP for L.

You might be onto something, who knows. Just found it interesting.
Makes about no sense, function wise, though.


----------



## Enoch

Assuming INTJ, yes.

In fact, no, you could be an INFJ.


----------



## Turi

Troubled Englishman said:


> Assuming INTJ, yes.
> 
> In fact, no, you could be an INFJ.


Interesting, I've never been seen as an INTJ before.
My understanding of Te is that it almost feels in direct opposition with the way I make decisions.

Why do you suggest INTJ?
Feel free to PM.

Again, I'm not familiar with your posts, can't suggest INFP as accurate or inaccurate.

**skip me**


----------



## Reila

ISTP is a much better fit. :kitteh: Happy now?

In the past, I joked you should stop pretending to be an INTP and go back to being an INFJ, but I actually think INTP is a good fit. While it is true you often try to help others type themselves, your approach is much less personal and if I may say, cold, than the way INFJs do the same. From my little experience, they will get much more personally involved. There is this overly logical vibe coming from you, but I try to be careful with this vibe thing, as it might not mean anything.

I don't know much about ISTP, but INTP doesn't seem like a stretch.


----------



## Krayfish

I think you are one of three types; INFP 5w6 sp/so, INTP 9w1 sp/so, or ISFP 5w6 sp/so.


----------



## Enoch

Quite so.


----------



## sippingcappucino

I think so.


----------



## Turi

Reila Nimu said:


> ISTP is a much better fit. :kitteh: Happy now?
> 
> In the past, I joked you should stop pretending to be an INTP and go back to being an INFJ, but I actually think INTP is a good fit. While it is true you often try to help others type themselves, your approach is much less personal and if I may say, cold, than the way INFJs do the same. From my little experience, they will get much more personally involved. There is this overly logical vibe coming from you, but I try to be careful with this vibe thing, as it might not mean anything.
> 
> I don't know much about ISTP, but INTP doesn't seem like a stretch.


Interesting, as you typed yourself as an INTP for a while and are now considering INFJ.
Where would you say the differences lie, between us?

I'm not sure about your type yet.
I didn't think INxP was miles away.


@Krayfish - INFP - you've suggested Reila Nimu might be an INTP, 9w1 so/so - same enneagram and instinctual preferences you resonate with - why aren't you an INTP?


@Troubled Englishman same deal as before, ha.

@sippingcappucino - INFP matches your enneagram but I'm not familiar enough with your posts to go by anything other than that.


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> @Krayfish - INFP - you've suggested Reila Nimu might be an INTP, 9w1 so/so - same enneagram and instinctual preferences you resonate with - why aren't you an INTP?


I've been typed INTP plenty of times on this site and others, and while that would explain my resonance with enneagram 5 despite it being nowhere in my stack, the idea of me having inferior Fe is almost laughable, even with a 9 fix bumping it up. I'm socially impaired, am confused by pop culture, and cannot understand my emotions for the life of me, but empathy comes with far too much ease and I'm disgustingly apologetic and people pleasing. Most of the problems listed above can also be attributed to inferior Si/Ne-Te loop/Fi-Si loop and Te grip, so xNFP seems like the most logical typing for now.

Also with @Reila Nimu , she seems like either an FP type who comes off as a T or an INTP who comes off as a F type. 9w1 sp/so is the only core type that would make an INTP seem like that (except maybe 4w5 or 2w3 but both those are super weird for an INTP).

@Turi INFJ fits, I still believe it's the sx/sp varient that's throwing people off (so blind tones down Fe influence)


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Interesting, as you typed yourself as an INTP for a while and are now considering INFJ.
> Where would you say the differences lie, between us?
> 
> I'm not sure about your type yet.
> I didn't think INxP was miles away.


First, I think it is important to speak about why I considered INTP and why I reached the conclusion I am misfit for the type. I will put the text in spoiler tags, because it is long and it will make it easier for others to skip the post, if they aren't interested in my extra long monologue. 


* *




The first tests I had back in the 00s told me I was either INFP or INFJ. INFP was more commonly the result and P seemed to be a better fit than J. At the time, I didn't know about cognitive functions, so I couldn't have known that figuring out your dominant and inferior functions, for a starter, is much more important and useful than thinking about whether you are a P or a J, N or a S, etc.

Fast forward to 2017, when I decided to register an account here. My goal was to figure out my type, for once and for all. INFP always seemed like a poor fit to me. I couldn't see Fi in myself and I still can't. Auxiliary Ne doesn't fit well with how I process things and "get" new ideas. Tertiary Si is just weird, with inferior Te being the function I could relate to the most. 

When I made that thread and Mr. Castelo brought up the possibility of INTP being my type, I decided to entertain the idea, because unlike Fi, Ti didn't seem to be as much as an alien concept to me. After several days of researching, I eventually came to the conclusion that yes, I can relate to Ti, but not to the point of Ti being my dominant function. It doesn't fit. But it could fit as a tertiary function, which is why considering INFJ doesn't seem to be an exercise in futility for me.

I have been reading about the INFJ cognitive function stack for a while now and as I have told @Mr Castelovania, to my surprise, I can relate to a lot of what is said about dominant Ni. As with other introverted dominant functions, its application is difficult to properly understand, but compared to Fi and Ti, Ni seems like a good fit. Not as a tertiary function, but as a dominant one. Auxiliary Fe could explain why I am so bad with my own emotions and emotional needs, while being so easily in touch with how others feel. It could also explain why I have a desire for my works to affect other people's lives in a positive manner. Ti being my tertiary function could explain why I could relate to it when considering INTP and why some users (Mr. Castelo, Baf) see me as "too rational for being INFP". Last but not least, inferior Se is painfully fitting for me. 

It is important to remember that I am not claiming I am INFJ. Not yet, at least. :kitteh: I say this because I have been called "chaotic" for changing types often (right, the red spirit?), but it is not a matter of being chaotic. Rather, it is about exploring my options, one by one and giving myself time to fully understand each of the possible types, instead of rushing towards a conclusion.

The fact is considering cognitive functions, as opposed to how orderly P and J are or aren't, INFJ is a good fit for me.



Well, @Turi, if you are INTP and I am INFJ, that means this thing got really messy, in the first place. That aside, it is difficult to point down the differences between you and me, because I don't know you too well and making claims without first knowing my type wouldn't be right of me. With that said, I could share with you the message I sent to Mr. Castelo, explaining why Ni seems like a good fit for my dominant function. Perhaps after reading it, you could tell me where the differences lie. What do you say?

As for @Krayfish, I can see her as ENFP just fine. I do wonder if she is satisfied with the type.


----------



## Agent X

@Turi, Light was more of an ENTJ, although granted the argument he has been in a situation where he had to use a lot of Te. Near on the other hand was an INTJ. In the series when he says the following: "Light Yagami is L Kira, could Teru Mikami be <insert appropriate analogy> Kira. He comes to the realization after he zones out. Very interesting portrayal of Ni there, but something that is strongly relatable. As for L, my INTP friend is EXACTLY like him. Clothing, manners, thinking process (I secretly question whether he has an obsession with him) I don't know why, but I'm getting a very similar vibe off you and your posts. You could have a prominent tertiary Ti, as I have a prominent tertiary Fi, but I do see INFJ as well.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Infj.


----------



## Enoch

Must be.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Sure


----------



## Turi

Reila Nimu said:


> First, I think it is important to speak about why I considered INTP and why I reached the conclusion I am misfit for the type. I will put the text in spoiler tags, because it is long and it will make it easier for others to skip the post, if they aren't interested in my extra long monologue.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first tests I had back in the 00s told me I was either INFP or INFJ. INFP was more commonly the result and P seemed to be a better fit than J. At the time, I didn't know about cognitive functions, so I couldn't have known that figuring out your dominant and inferior functions, for a starter, is much more important and useful than thinking about whether you are a P or a J, N or a S, etc.
> 
> Fast forward to 2017, when I decided to register an account here. My goal was to figure out my type, for once and for all. INFP always seemed like a poor fit to me. I couldn't see Fi in myself and I still can't. Auxiliary Ne doesn't fit well with how I process things and "get" new ideas. Tertiary Si is just weird, with inferior Te being the function I could relate to the most.
> 
> When I made that thread and Mr. Castelo brought up the possibility of INTP being my type, I decided to entertain the idea, because unlike Fi, Ti didn't seem to be as much as an alien concept to me. After several days of researching, I eventually came to the conclusion that yes, I can relate to Ti, but not to the point of Ti being my dominant function. It doesn't fit. But it could fit as a tertiary function, which is why considering INFJ doesn't seem to be an exercise in futility for me.
> 
> I have been reading about the INFJ cognitive function stack for a while now and as I have told @Mr Castelovania, to my surprise, I can relate to a lot of what is said about dominant Ni. As with other introverted dominant functions, its application is difficult to properly understand, but compared to Fi and Ti, Ni seems like a good fit. Not as a tertiary function, but as a dominant one. Auxiliary Fe could explain why I am so bad with my own emotions and emotional needs, while being so easily in touch with how others feel. It could also explain why I have a desire for my works to affect other people's lives in a positive manner. Ti being my tertiary function could explain why I could relate to it when considering INTP and why some users (Mr. Castelo, Baf) see me as "too rational for being INFP". Last but not least, inferior Se is painfully fitting for me.
> 
> It is important to remember that I am not claiming I am INFJ. Not yet, at least. :kitteh: I say this because I have been called "chaotic" for changing types often (right, the red spirit?), but it is not a matter of being chaotic. Rather, it is about exploring my options, one by one and giving myself time to fully understand each of the possible types, instead of rushing towards a conclusion.
> 
> The fact is considering cognitive functions, as opposed to how orderly P and J are or aren't, INFJ is a good fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, @Turi, if you are INTP and I am INFJ, that means this thing got really messy, in the first place. That aside, it is difficult to point down the differences between you and me, because I don't know you too well and making claims without first knowing my type wouldn't be right of me. With that said, I could share with you the message I sent to Mr. Castelo, explaining why Ni seems like a good fit for my dominant function. Perhaps after reading it, you could tell me where the differences lie. What do you say?
> 
> As for @Krayfish, I can see her as ENFP just fine. I do wonder if she is satisfied with the type.


By all means, PM me.



Agent X said:


> @Turi, Light was more of an ENTJ, although granted the argument he has been in a situation where he had to use a lot of Te. Near on the other hand was an INTJ. In the series when he says the following: "Light Yagami is L Kira, could Teru Mikami be <insert appropriate analogy> Kira. He comes to the realization after he zones out. Very interesting portrayal of Ni there, but something that is strongly relatable. As for L, my INTP friend is EXACTLY like him. Clothing, manners, thinking process (I secretly question whether he has an obsession with him) I don't know why, but I'm getting a very similar vibe off you and your posts. You could have a prominent tertiary Ti, as I have a prominent tertiary Fi, but I do see INFJ as well.


I've only read one single rundown on how Light could be an ENTJ - and I didn't really agree with it, though I'm only on episode 6.
So far, he's pretty clearly INxJ - his Ni dominates everything, he's miles ahead of everyone else, plans literally every tiny little thing - he doesn't shift the goal posts ala Te-Ni, he stays true to his Ni - I'd definitely roll Ni dom for him, Ti dom for L makes sense although to be honest, I haven't seen much for Se v Ne atm, so I'll roll INxP.

I do believe Light talks too much for an introvert, he also literally says at one point "I'm more popular than you think" to Ryuk which hints at extroversion of some sort, although I've only seen introversion from him thus far (he's absorbed by the book after all).

Either way, they're both highly accurate representations so far of how I work, if there was a type that just mashed them together, voila, I wouldn't be in this thread, haha.



anorganizedmess said:


> Sure


No, ESTJ doesn't fit from what I've seen, although that's not a whole lot to be fair, I've only read posts of yours in this thread.
Not to mention my understanding of ESTJs in general is limited to stereotypes, I haven't dove into Te as much as I need to.


----------



## Reila

Alright. INTP for you.


----------



## Mr Castelo

I still can see @Turi as INFJ to be honest, but I don't even know anymore, he managed to confuse the hell out of me.

Also, not trying to derail the thread, but Light is definitely ENTJ, not INTJ. He might appear stereotypically introvert, but he focus too much on how to affect the external world to be a true introvert. His quick thinking, planning and execution is way more Te than Ni, INTJs are more slow to act and form conclusions. Also, he has no problem at all using Se, he deals well with unexpected circumstances and new situations. It's his Fi that is fucked up (black-and-white thinking and lack of consistent values).

~Skip me if you want~


----------



## Crowbo

@Reila Nimu-I'm getting INFP vibes


----------



## Rydori

@Crowbo Yes I do think your accurately type from your post history

As for what @Turi asked earlier, I have no idea about my preference about Te-Fi, but I honestly can't see myself as a Fi dom and there isn't a way I'm an extrovert at all.


----------



## Reila

I suggested INFP or ISFP to you in the past. At first, they seemed like good fits, based on mostly visual cues. After all, you didn't have a lot of posts and still don't, as a matter of fact. After seeing you around for a couple of weeks, I fail to see a few characteristics that seem to be very common among Fi-doms. I hang around INFP threads often, so I am kinda used to them by now and at this point, I think typing you as dominant Fi user would be a mistake.

With that said, I don't know if ISTJ is your type, but for now, it seems like a better fit than IxFP.


----------



## Knave

INFJ, INFP, INFZ

Does anyone else see the absurdity in this thread? People looking to be typed by others that can't figure out their own type, everybody changing their type one day to the next. It's comical. Anyway, continue the merry-go-round.


----------



## Enoch

That's something an INFP (inf Te) would say.

Moreover, and in general I do believe that you are accurately typed.


----------



## Mr Castelo

I can actually see INTP for you too, are you sure that you're a Fi-dom/Feeler?



rpmcmurphy47 said:


> INFJ, INFP, INFZ
> 
> Does anyone else see the absurdity in this thread? People looking to be typed by others that can't figure out their own type, everybody changing their type one day to the next. It's comical. Anyway, continue the merry-go-round.


I don't think it would work if everyone here would be 100% sure of their type, because why would they even be here in the first place? The point (for most people), as I see it, is to reach a point where they no longer need to go to this thread. But some are already fairly sure of their types, like me; I'm just here to see if I can help other people type themselves (and also receive feedback on my own type).


----------



## Enoch

Mr Castelovania said:


> I can actually see INTP for you too, are you sure that you're a Fi-dom/Feeler?


It's certainly a possibility that could be considered. When I first took the the MBTI test I always used to receive 'INTP'. I'm quite certain more than anything else that both Si and Ne are in my function stack wherever they may fall.

Currently and for years now it would seem that I am/have been looping, and I'm quite sure that it is an Fi-Si loop, or an Si-Fi loop. A lot of the time I suffer from cognitive dissonance which would infer inferior Te. Many a times have I considered other types and always I have returned to my apparent home of INFP.

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Turi

rpmcmurphy47 said:


> INFJ, INFP, INFZ
> 
> Does anyone else see the absurdity in this thread? People looking to be typed by others that can't figure out their own type, everybody changing their type one day to the next. It's comical. Anyway, continue the merry-go-round.


Absolutely and the chaos is half the fun.
You can put any 4 letters under your name and someone will chime in and say "yep, sounds right".

Of course, it is a chance to learn something and see how other people perceive each other etc.

I quite enjoy it, even when I don't participate.
I have received your PM btw and will respond when I've got time to provide something half decent.


I believe @Mr Castelovania is above me, and I think IxTJ fits well.


----------



## goldthysanura

^ I actually thought ISTP fit the most, and INTP sort of made sense too. It has to do with how blunt and straightforward you are in your posting style. You seem to be fairly pragmatic, and like to live in the moment. at least that is my random perception


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Turi

If you think I'm an ISTJ, just say it 

Or are you really not sure that I use Intuition? If so, why? You're too vague, man!

Anyway, I'm almost giving up on typing you, when I type someone, I base it a lot on how the person feels about using certain cognitive functions (if they relate to it or not), since I can't be sure of what goes on in their mind, but you seem to relate a lot to both Ni-dom and Ti-dom, which is confusing to me. Ni-dom is hard to perceive in others, I think, and I do think that you use a lot of Ti, so I'd say that IxTP seems more likely. Although, again, I really don't see Ne in you, so ISTP would probably be more likely in this case.

If you are INFJ, it seems to me that you have a somewhat poor use of this function. In some of your posts, you often come across as rude or agressive when I know that you don't intend to be seen that way, which to me seems more like an inferior Fe problem than anything else. Also, you put a _lot_ of focus on analysing and defining things, breaking down concepts, etc., which to me seems more Ti than Ni. Just some thoughts that I think can help you (or not).

Edit:

@goldthysanura ninja'd me.

I think your type is correct, maybe INFP fits too?


----------



## Rydori

Honestly, I don't see any reason to doubt you're an INTJ.


----------



## Turi

goldthysanura said:


> ^ I actually thought ISTP fit the most, and INTP sort of made sense too. It has to do with how blunt and straightforward you are in your posting style. You seem to be fairly pragmatic, and like to live in the moment. at least that is my random perception


People keep telling me this kind of thing, I intend my posts kinda upbeat and light-hearted.. useful.
Somehow they're perceived as cold and blunt, haha.

Living in the moment is my Achilles heel, haha.

I think ISFP fits you pretty well, you've stuck with it for quite a while now, haven't you?


----------



## Enoch

Probably not.


----------



## tinyheart

Ya


----------



## Reila

Troubled Englishman said:


> Nope, you're terribly hard to type (which is quite a brilliant thing)
> 
> Sent from my empty bed using Tapatalk


:sad:


Troubled Englishman said:


> (which is quite a brilliant thing)


:shocked: :kitteh:


----------



## Crowbo

Troubled Englishman said:


> No. ESFJ in hiding.
> 
> Sent from the mountains using Tapatalk


In your dreams


----------



## Eset

Someone who is a little bit too happy to be ENTP, seems to be trying to fit into the stereotype hard.


----------



## Belzy

yesssssssss

username + type = match


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Kanani

Imma go with yes just because of the meme-age.

You cant see my profile pic but its a unicorn doing math.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Reila

That is one great avatar, if I ever saw one.

Oh, your type... Maybe, I am not convinced yet. I don't see you around often.


----------



## Jaune

I can see INFJ for you, actually.


----------



## Knave

Yeah, that or ISFP seem pretty accurate


----------



## Enoch

No, you're an INSFTPJ.


----------



## Krayfish

I don't see any reason that you'd be mistyped


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Crowbo

. duplicates


----------



## Crowbo

shit computer isn't loading right


----------



## RaisinKG

triple posting
sig

yea entp seems about right


----------



## Rydori

You're unknown type and I havent seen you before since I'm new, but from what I can determine from your sigg would be something an XNTP would say.


----------



## Mr Castelo

I don't think ISTJ seems wrong for you either, actually


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Kay dash

ENTP indeed


----------



## Belzy

Sounds confident enough in typing entp, so yes


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Crowbo

ENTP, of coarse.

(more stupid duplicates)


----------



## Turi

I'm not sold.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Can I buy you then?

I think Ti-dom fits.


----------



## Crowbo

Mr Castelovania said:


> Can I buy you then?
> 
> I think Ti-dom fits.


Buy one get one free!

INTJ works


----------



## Rydori

Oh yes, I can see the huge bundle of Ne you have.


----------



## Enoch

Probably.


----------



## Xcopy

Yes.


----------



## Rydori

That's an inspiring sigg you have, very Fi. 
Yeah ISFP fits, I would say INFP could be a possible candidate as well.


----------



## Xcopy

Emulsions said:


> That's an inspiring sigg you have, very Fi.
> Yeah ISFP fits, I would say INFP could be a possible candidate as well.


Thanks, it's something that came to me out of nowhere, like most of my best ideas.


----------



## Turi

@Emulsions - I'm not opposed to ISTJ for you, you already know this, it is early days though, and I'm sure there'll be more to come.

EDIT: Ninja'd by @Xcopy - yeah, I don't think ISFP is a bad choice. 
IIRC I chimed in on a type me thread you did a while back, might have to revisit it and see how I feel about whatever I said back then - to make sure I wasn't spewing out bullsheeeeet.


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> @Emulsions - I'm not opposed to ISTJ for you, you already know this, it is early days though, and I'm sure there'll be more to come.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by @Xcopy - yeah, I don't think ISFP is a bad choice.
> IIRC I chimed in on a type me thread you did a while back, might have to revisit it and see how I feel about whatever I said back then - to make sure I wasn't spewing out bullsheeeeet.


Yeah, I'll take a look! I'm curious about it.~


----------



## apropos

Not to be difficult, but how are we to go about determining the accuracy other than by a) taking a random guess based on the information that can be readily seen from their recent post; b) sifting through all of their posts and performing some sort of stalker-ish sort of analysis that way; c) understanding that this is probably not all that serious, and doesn't really require analysis? Or maybe the analysis should only be brief, and in good fun.

I would say that yes Emulsions is accurately typed. Emulsions draws (multiple) correlations between what's visible, and what it potentially represents, an aspiration to Ne; those correlates (ISFP and INFP) are also consistent in their relation to the subject (the signature) so there's a strong sense of Si there. Although, this is only a single instance in which we're observing one another. 

By the time I have typed this, someone will have probably replied already. Shit. Maybe not! :click click:


----------



## Enoch

Certainly, with an accustomed sprinkle of uncertainty.


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> Yeah, I'll take a look! I'm curious about it.~


I had a look, I suggested ESFP - in dire contrast to the various other types people suggested.

If you feel you resonate with ISFP more than other types, I think it's safe to say I had a relatively solid gauge on you (but a not so great one on me, with regards to the INFJ post I made in the same thread).

What's your own thoughts on ISFP?
It clicks?


----------



## Enoch

Could be an INTJ, could be an INTP, could be an ENFJ. Who knows?


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> I had a look, I suggested ESFP - in dire contrast to the various other types people suggested.
> 
> If you feel you resonate with ISFP more than other types, I think it's safe to say I had a relatively solid gauge on you (but a not so great one on me, with regards to the INFJ post I made in the same thread).
> 
> What's your own thoughts on ISFP?
> It clicks?


Well, I choose ISFP over ESFP because while studying a lot, I narrowed down that I know the two functions I use a lot of was either Se or Fi. Then I looked towards Ni and Te. A constant theme I realized about myself, was that as much as I wanted to say my stack was Se-Fi-Te-Ni, I noticed too much use of Se-Ni for me. I'm usually questioning the meaning of what I am seeing, and this Ni makes me suspicious of people a lot. I tried to work out rather if I was Ni inferior or a Te inferior, and while to some extent I was sure I could make either one possibly work, I think it's more likely that Te is more of a weakness for me than Ni. I experience Ni moments a bit too much and I describe myself as "Not passive, but slightly docile." When I'm stressed I become highly critical and frustratedly ranty.


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> I had a look, I suggested ESFP - in dire contrast to the various other types people suggested.
> 
> If you feel you resonate with ISFP more than other types, I think it's safe to say I had a relatively solid gauge on you (but a not so great one on me, with regards to the INFJ post I made in the same thread).
> 
> What's your own thoughts on ISFP?
> It clicks?


Also not to clog up this thread, but there was also this. 

Ni and Fi are pretty even here. So, definitely more introverted.

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (60%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (60%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (65%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (35%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (85%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> Also not to clog up this thread, but there was also this.
> 
> Ni and Fi are pretty even here. So, definitely more introverted.
> 
> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (65%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> 
> Ti (Introverted Thinking) (60%)
> your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
> 
> Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (60%)
> your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
> 
> Ni (Introverted Intuition) (85%)
> your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
> 
> Se (Extroverted Sensing) (65%)
> your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
> 
> Si (Introverted Sensing) (35%)
> your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
> 
> Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (35%)
> your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
> 
> Fi (Introverted Feeling) (85%)
> your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment


Cool.. this shows a general preference for N, T, F and S in that order.

Which could be either INTJ or ENTP.
Out of curiosity, how well do you resonate with INTJ?
I know you click with it a bit, but I'd love to hear your thoughts regarding ISFP v INTJ - totally aware they're completely different types and I know you relate to Se.. just keen to hear a comparison, PM me if you want.

*****skip me*****


----------



## Enoch

Probably not.


----------



## Reila

Perhaps. I find INFP kind of off for you.


----------



## Enoch

Reila Nimu said:


> Perhaps. I find INFP kind of off for you.


The way in which you worded that was very hurtful, though I'm not inferring that you intended to poke my heart with a cocktail stick.

It is quite universally agreed upon by most people that I'm an INFP, it's gotten to the point that you, yourself, could walk outside and ask a stranger what type 'Troubled Englishman' is and they'd proclaim with assurance 'INFP'. So it is very refreshing that there is somebody else other than myself that doubts my type, thank you very much.

What other types do you suggest?

What I am staggeringly sure of is that my Si is tertiary or greater and that I am not an Fe user (which still allows for inferior Fe).

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Reila

Troubled Englishman said:


> The way in which you worded that was very hurtful, though I'm not inferring that you intended to poke my heart with a cocktail stick.
> 
> It is quite universally agreed upon by most people that I'm an INFP, it's gotten to the point that you, yourself, could walk outside and ask a stranger what type 'Troubled Englishman' is and they'd proclaim with assurance 'INFP'. So it is very refreshing that there is somebody else other than myself that doubts my type, thank you very much.
> 
> What other types do you suggest?
> 
> What I am staggeringly sure of is that my Si is tertiary or greater and that I am not an Fe user (which still allows for inferior Fe).
> 
> *SKIP ME*


First, I like your humor. It is very subtle and if one doesn't pay enough attention, it is very easy to take what you said seriously. I suggest INTP, but I would probably have to stalk your post history to write down an proper argument on why I think that. Let me ask though, what makes you so sure of Si as your tertiary function?


----------



## Enoch

Reila Nimu said:


> First, I like your humor. It is very subtle and if one doesn't pay enough attention, it is very easy to take what you said seriously. I suggest INTP, but I would probably have to stalk your post history to write down an proper argument on why I think that. Let me ask though, what makes you so sure of Si as your tertiary function?


How did you know? Most people take me incredibly seriously where I should not be.

Whilst I've been in the shower I have been further considering the possibility of INTP and many thoughts and things have rained upon me in clarification of it almost in parallel to the abrasiveness of the water above. To expand would probably require to be private messaged.

Si is quite nearly, and equally my favourite function as Ne is. Considering INTP has made me sure that Ne-Si are snuggling together (in that order) in my function stack rather than being far apart. You see, I am tremendously fond of the past, tremendously, reading through and exploring family history brings me great amounts of joy. For a while now I have desired some sort of calmness and consistency (Si) which Ne, the bringer about of chaos and in my situation, unhealthy chaos treads all over without consideration. To elaborate on the consistency, it is a very good thing but I think that to each and every thing there should be an underlying consistency amongst the change, a consistency of identity perhaps.


*You've read me, ie humour, very well which has probably drawn me more towards the possibility of you being an INFJ*


----------



## Krayfish

You make a good argument for Ne Si, so either INTP or INFP works


----------



## Reila

Troubled Englishman said:


> How did you know? Most people take me incredibly seriously where I should not be.
> 
> Whilst I've been in the shower I have been further considering the possibility of INTP and many thoughts and things have rained upon me in clarification of it almost in parallel to the abrasiveness of the water above. To expand would probably require to be private messaged.
> 
> Si is quite nearly, and equally my favourite function as Ne is. Considering INTP has made me sure that Ne-Si are snuggling together (in that order) in my function stack rather than being far apart. You see, I am tremendously fond of the past, tremendously, reading through and exploring family history brings me great amounts of joy. For a while now I have desired some sort of calmness and consistency (Si) which Ne, the bringer about of chaos and in my situation, unhealthy chaos treads all over without consideration. To elaborate on the consistency, it is a very good thing but I think that to each and every thing there should be an underlying consistency amongst the change, a consistency of identity perhaps.
> 
> 
> *You've read me, ie humour, very well which has probably drawn me more towards the possibility of you being an INFJ*


It was a hunch. :crazy:

I am not opposed to private messaging (by now I have almost 200 PMs exchanged already, I think), but posting your thoughts publicly allows others to chime in and share their perspective.

Since you are sure about Si-Ne, explaining with a fairly interesting example, I should say, it is all about figuring out whether you have inferior Fe or Te. When I was considering those two functions and by proxy, INFP and INTP as my possible types, I couldn't really properly relate to any of them. Reading Inferior Se, on the other hand, was very close to having one of those "aha" moments. So perhaps you will have your aha moment, too.

I do think your posture on the forums is too detached, too contrasting to the INFPs I see in an every day basis here. The INFPs naturally have this fierceness in themselves, which shows differently depending on the person. It is like they embody... _something_ and are very good at standing by that. I know, this is vague as hell, but I am not comfortable mentioning names here, so I can't properly exemplify. 

Another thing I don't see is INFPs pointing out inconsistencies as often as you. You are definitely not on the level of someone like Turi (who, in my opinion, oozes Ti), when it comes to defying what others say, but it is there. Just as a quick example, you have questioned my type quite a few times. The last time, you added that I was difficult to type and that it was a good thing in itself. I could interpret that as your inferior Fe leaking in. You thought questioning my type again could bother me, so you added that tidbit, because even if for just a moment, you cared about how I would feel (I know this very well as I am aux-Fe).

Of course, this is just a theory. A game theory.


----------



## Enoch

Reila Nimu said:


> It was a hunch. :crazy:
> 
> Since you are sure about Si-Ne, explaining with a fairly interesting example, I should say, it is all about figuring out whether you have inferior Fe or Te. When I was considering those two functions and by proxy, INFP and INTP as my possible types, I couldn't really properly relate to any of them. Reading Inferior Se, on the other hand, was very close to having one of those "aha" moments. So perhaps you will have your aha moment, too.
> 
> I do think your posture on the forums is too detached, too contrasting to the INFPs I see in an every day basis here. The INFPs naturally have this fierceness in themselves, which shows differently depending on the person. It is like they embody... _something_ and are very good at standing by that. I know, this is vague as hell, but I am not comfortable mentioning names here, so I can't properly exemplify.
> 
> Another thing I don't see is INFPs pointing out inconsistencies as often as you. You are definitely not on the level of someone like Turi (who, in my opinion, oozes Ti), when it comes to defying what others say, but it is there. Just as a quick example, you have questioned my type quite a few times. The last time, you added that I was difficult to type and that it was a good thing in itself. I could interpret that as your inferior Fe leaking in. You thought questioning my type again could bother me, so you added that tidbit.
> 
> Of course, this is just a theory. A game theory.


People have said very often that I am an INFP with strong Si and unhealthy Ne.

Ne for me can appear as something resembling inferior Se, which led me at one point to consider myself as an INxJ. Although this confusion lies in the fact that Ne seeks mental stimulation to an unhealthy extent. Binge eating*** for me is common and comes and goes, on top of this I may listen to songs after songs that I do not like on and on without stop (even if they go against my values which I recently seemed to have abandoned). Underlying in everything that I listen to or eat when 'bingeing' is Si, for the indulgences are rooted in the past, things that I've already heard or taste before. Although what I have just wrote can manifest in a healthy way, although Si is more healthier than Ne. As to why my Si is so strong and my Ne so unhealthy, it may be because I've grown up as the only N in an S family, where Si is found in all/most of the women and Ne is nowhere to be found.

When I said that you were difficult to type, I was referring to it being a sign of individuality rather, coming across as detached from this objective theory of personality type, overcoming it in a sense.

Would an INTP really be so troubled that it is a username?

Inferior Te could be seen in my constant need for reassurance from other people (which I naturally go to Te-users for) my long-term love affair with cognitive dissonance (she's obsessed with me, I've tried to break up with her but she will not go away) and some instances where I can be terribly passive-aggressive. Often I've heard the inferior function being described for whatever reason as 'aspirational', if this is the case it could explain my daydreams of writing books criticizing things or movements that I do not like at all.

Fe is a function that if you've seen a very recent post of mine you will know I criticize. To put it very simply it is not a function that benefits the individual, imagine Adam with all of his ribs, Fe is a very useless function in that case. Although, as always, I might be wrong.

Note: binge eating is most probably medical rather than functional, although it could be translated via the functions (Si with consistency etc.).***

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Reila Nimu

Yep, I still think you're INFJ.



Troubled Englishman said:


> Would an INTP really be troubled?
> 
> Inferior Te could be seen in my constant need for reassurance from other people, my long-term love affair with cognitive dissonance (she's obsessed with me, I've tried to break up with her but she will not go away) and some instances where I can be terribly passive-aggressive. Often I've heard the inferior function being described for whatever reason as 'aspirational', if this is the case it could explain my daydreams of writing books criticizing things or movements that I do not like at all.
> 
> Fe is a function that if you've seen a very recent post of mine you will know I criticize. To put it very simply it is not a function that benefits the individual, imagine Adam with all of his ribs, Fe is a very useless function in that case. Although, as always, I might be wrong.
> 
> *SKIP ME*


From my understanding, people have a love/hate relationship with their inferior function... In my case, at least, I can say that this is true. I hate what Se represents to me (impulsivity, acting on your first instincts, being an adrenaline-junkie, hedonism), but on the other hand, I also feel a certain attraction to the way some high Se users live, just enjoying the present moment without giving a care in the world. In an unconscious level, I want to be like that, even though I know it contradicts literally everything else about my personality.

What you said about inferior Te could be interpreted as inferior Fe too, actually, it depends on what kind of reassurance you look for. And INTPs can be passive-agressive too, since they have trouble communicating their feelings in a straight-forward way. About your daydreams of writing books criticizing things and movements... couldn't that be Ti coupled with inferior Fe? Usually, INTPs are very critical thinkers, especially towards society. They don't want to "follow the herd", but, at the same time, they want to fit in (love/hate relationship with inferior Fe).

Just my two cents on the matter.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

yea


----------



## Reila

Troubled Englishman said:


> When I said that you were difficult to type, I was referring to it being a sign of individuality rather, coming across as detached from this objective theory of personality type, overcoming it in a sense.
> 
> Would an INTP really be so troubled that it is a username?
> 
> Inferior Te could be seen in my constant need for reassurance from other people (which I naturally go to Te-users for) my long-term love affair with cognitive dissonance (she's obsessed with me, I've tried to break up with her but she will not go away) and some instances where I can be terribly passive-aggressive. Often I've heard the inferior function being described for whatever reason as 'aspirational', if this is the case it could explain my daydreams of writing books criticizing things or movements that I do not like at all.
> 
> Fe is a function that if you've seen a very recent post of mine you will know I criticize. To put it very simply it is not a function that benefits the individual, imagine Adam with all of his ribs, Fe is a very useless function in that case. Although, as always, I might be wrong.
> 
> Note: binge eating is most probably medical rather than functional, although it could be translated via the functions (Si with consistency etc.).***
> 
> *SKIP ME*


Oh, of course. I don't think you were actually caring about my well being. If that happened, chances are it wouldn't have happened in a conscious level, anyways. Still, you said that after editing your post, so I am inclined to believe it wasn't something you thought about at first, only after sending the post, perhaps re-reading it, something triggered on your brain and you added the tidbit.

Who knows?

Of course. For as rational as INTPs are said to be, they have their feeling function in a really low position. If everything about life and existence was about rationality and what is correct or incorrect, then perhaps INTPs would be unlikely to be troubled, but there is more to it than just that. Everything that relates to feelings, emotions and how to deal with those should be troubling to INTPs unless they are at point in life where their Fe has developed considerably. Also, just a theory, but I think failing to make sense of things could make an INTP rather annoyed, perhaps even troubled, even.

You are right, Fe does more in favor of others than in favor of the user. I am going to disagree on it being useless, though, as it is just a matter of perspective. For me, Fe gives direction to what I do. I create stories and characters with the help of Ni, let's say and it is Fe that gives my creations a direction. I write my characters in hope others will identify themselves with them, when/if I publish my works, but it is not true that it doesn't benefit me. It is uncertain, but watching my creations affect other's lives in a positive manner would be such an amazing reward.

P.S.: Correct me if I am wrong, but couldn't passive-aggressiveness be an Inferior Fe thing?

As for the last user who posted, I think ISFP is a good fit.


----------



## Super Luigi

I think you are roud:


----------



## Krayfish

It is possible I suppose. The cognitive functions seem right at the very least


----------



## Jaune

I can see why you have a hard time typing yourself, but ENFP is a good bet.


----------



## Super Luigi

The only thing I can say for certain is Perceiving, your avatar suggests you don't take yourself seriously.


----------



## Enoch

Definitely, you know who you remind me of.

*ASSUME INTP*


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Kay dash

I am as unsure of your personality as you're of it not to mention that type 6w5 fits both INFx's so really I am not sure


----------



## Rydori

ENFP seems more suitable from my perspective.


----------



## bremen

Infj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I can see Ti and some Ne from your posts, so yeah.


----------



## Enoch

Probably, ENTJs intimidate me and the way in which that was worded somehow intimidated me.


----------



## Reila

Yes.



Wild said:


> I think you really should look into the Ne-Si types


Already done that over and over again.


----------



## Super Luigi

@Reila Nimu

I don't know if you're really crying, but I know the feeling all too well. :sad:


----------



## Krayfish

I wouldn’t be surprised if that typing was correct


----------



## BatFlapClap

Yes! I believe so.


----------



## Reila

Seems fitting.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes, I do think so.


----------



## Super Luigi

A lot of people here think and believe it to be so, as do I.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Haha! Nice Gif. Yes! Looking through some of your posts, I see the Fe effusive quality definitely, and perhaps the Si in the comfort of familiar things, though I suppose that’s a generalization


----------



## Enoch

No, I sense Fe.


----------



## Super Luigi

Think again, Batman is INTJ and all Bat-fans are INTJ :laughing:


----------



## Jaune

From your posts you don't seem like a stereotypical ESFJ, but I don't really interact with ESFJs online so it's hard to say. You do seem like some sort of judger, though.


----------



## Reila

I think you are Sandpit Turtle? If so, yes.


----------



## BatFlapClap

@Troubled Englishman — yes, yes, I’m just going through a bout of identity crisis, as most are and do. 

Reila— yes!


----------



## Mr Castelo

I think I can see Fe, not sure about the other functions. xNFJ seems correct, at least.


----------



## Super Luigi

Mr Castelovania said:


> I think I can see Fe, not sure about the other functions. xNFJ seems correct, at least.


I can't help but think of something a lot of INFJs suggest, "look closer" lol

but yes I'm sure you're an INTJ


----------



## Mr Castelo

The Penguin said:


> I can't help but think of something a lot of INFJs suggest, "look closer" lol
> 
> but yes I'm sure you're an INTJ


I bet that's an Ni thing, I don't like taking things at face value, the truth is often hidden somehow.

Yes, you seem ESFJ to me.


----------



## Reila

^ How spooky.

I couldn't think of a different type for you. That either shows my lack of understanding in regards of MBTI or it shows how well INTJ fits you.


----------



## Mr Castelo

You're easily one of the most open-minded people that I know, and I think that INFJ is correct.


----------



## zombiefishy

I think so


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFP all over the place. A bit confused about sp/so, but eh, I'm no better.


----------



## zombiefishy

Still unsure about sp/so or so/sp but sx definitely last.

As for you, Im unsure.


----------



## Enoch

Yttriumes.


----------



## zombiefishy

Yes.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I stand by my previous statement.


----------



## Jakuri

Think I still lean toward introversion....


----------



## Enoch

Probably.

Here's something to help: anytime that I have tried to understand human nature I have failed.


----------



## Krayfish

Lol me too. Yeah, you’re an INTP


----------



## zombiefishy

Yes, because....

She has fish in her name. I have fish in my name. And I believe I am ENFP. So therefore, they are probably ENFP too.


Horray! :laughing:


----------



## Lacy

Seems to be accurate


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Super Luigi

Not quite.


----------



## zombiefishy

Yes. Because I dont know either


----------



## Super Luigi

Why yes, and just say whatever you think, next person.


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> Not quite.


What type am I?

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Super Luigi

Troubled Englishman said:


> What type am I?
> 
> *SKIP ME*



My top two guesses are INFP and ISFJ, respectively. Your posts have a lot of Fi, but your avatar has a lot of Fe.


----------



## zombiefishy

INxJ perhaps


----------



## Super Luigi

zombiefishy said:


> INxJ perhaps


Interesting, I was thinking about that quite a bit last night. I think INTJ is more likely than INFJ. Based on my personal experience, I use a lot of Fi and almost no Fe at all, which is why I think Fe could be my PoLR function.

The next person, imagine INTJ is listed.


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> My top two guesses are INFP and ISFJ, respectively. Your posts have a lot of Fi, but your avatar has a lot of Fe.


Hmmmmm. I'm not sure, I do not believe that I have Fi. I can be very inauthentic, most of my feelings are societally/people-oriented, I don't have any 'personal values', I don't know what they are.

You're certainly not an INTJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Well-structured (Te) reply, employing synthesis of multiple factors for reaching a single conclusion (Ni), somber tone, references to personal experience seem to be in more of subjective than factual vein (Fi and Se). I can see this pattern in other of your posts, so I guess it's accurate.


----------



## Xcopy

Yes, I can see the Te clearly here.


----------



## Agent X

Very strong Fe style response (could be Fi, leading with a feeling process), indicating primary or secondary position, followed by Se in the most likely secondary position (I can SEE the Te clearly here). The avatar and the signature imply some sort of mysticism, closely associated with Ni, as the conclusion (as said by @Mokoucchino ((fascinating username name by the way)), is singular, rather than multiple. The sentence (while the double commas are irritating to my eyes), can be described as structured indicating Te at the inferior position. Based on the above, ISFP is accurate, although my Ni is telling me you could be an ESFP, as I do believe Se has a precedence over Fi in accordance to the sentence structure. Take from it what you will.


----------



## Xcopy

Agent X said:


> Very strong Fe style response (concerning with group harmony), indicating primary or secondary position, followed by Se in the most likely secondary position (I can * SEE * the Te clearly here). The avatar and the signature imply some sort of mysticism, closely associated with Ni, as the conclusion (as said by @Mokoucchino ((fascinating username name by the way)), is singular, rather than multiple. The sentence (while the double commas are irritating to my eyes), can be described as structured indicating Te at the inferior position. Based on the above, ISFP is accurate, although my Ni is telling me you could be an ESFP, as I do believe Se has a precedence over Fi in accordance to the sentence structure. Take from it what you will.



It annoyed me too, that's why I went back and fixed it. lol.


----------



## Rydori

@ReimuHakureix While I don't see you often, I have mentioned that your sigg is a very likely thing a Fi dom would say.
@Turi here's my multiple intelligence test result
Logical/Mathematical 95%
Naturalist 85%
Verbal/Linguistic 80%
Intrapersonal 65%
Bodily/Kinesthetic 65%
Visual/Spatial 60%
Musical 45%
Interpersonal 45%

It looks makes me look like some kind of NT type.


----------



## Krayfish

High in mathematical intelligence and naturalist intelligence? Must be an ISTJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

Why yes, it's true.

To the next person, I'm considering 1w2 but everything else the same.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> Yeah, I dig ISTJ for you - the test you've got in your profile is a solid one too (same one gave me INFJ, same as everything else, I'm just digging INTJ atm).. it's pretty comprehensive - what was your learning styles?
> 
> Check this one out too:
> Personality Assessor | Jungian Personality Type Test
> 
> Keen to hear your results!


ESFJ
The Commander

The description of ESFJs from MyersBriggs.org is:
Practical, realistic, matter-of-fact. Decisive, quickly move to implement decisions. Organize projects and people to get things done, focus on getting results in the most efficient way possible. Take care of routine details. Have a clear set of logical standards, systematically follow them and want others to also. Forceful in implementing their plans.


-skip-


----------



## Libra Sun

@Krayfish - I can see ENTP


----------



## Rydori

Yes, you seem to use the phrase 'I' a lot in most of your typing which can correlate with an Fi type easily.


----------



## Xcopy

I've said before that I have gotten ISTJ vibes from you before. That much hasn't changed.


----------



## Jakuri

Yes. The sig quote strikes me as Fi.


----------



## Krayfish

Yes, INFP is a very good fit for you


----------



## Rydori

I honestly can see either you as an INFP or ENFP. I'll call it ANFP with the A being the definition of ambivertness


----------



## The red spirit

can be right


----------



## Reila

No.


----------



## The red spirit

I'm still confused between INFJ and some sort of Fi dom. They all could fit, also ISFJ may be a consideration.


----------



## Rydori

Perhaps, your sigg reminds me of Initial D btw


----------



## zombiefishy

I'd say so


----------



## Reila

Yup.


----------



## Super Luigi

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

Nah.


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Super Luigi

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

NINJA'D.

NAH.

*ASSUME INTP*

Sent from my phone to preserve all caps.


----------



## Super Luigi

@Troubled Englishman is a troll.


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> @Troubled Englishman is a troll.


I haven't a clue why people think that. But similar things are always assumed of me, even outside of the internet.


----------



## Super Luigi

I don't believe you.


----------



## Enoch

Very well, believe what you wish.


----------



## Super Luigi

Why not? You're believing what you want.


----------



## Rydori

*Eats popcorn


----------



## Super Luigi

Yes.

The next person better not be Troubled Englishman, he should take a break. I'm going to take one, too.


----------



## Krayfish

Nah I still think you're a Fe user but then again, I've only seen you on this forum so take my thoughts with a grain of salt


----------



## The red spirit

*Hell Yeah!*


----------



## bremen

Nah, I just don't see it


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Eirin, so it HAS to be INTJ.


----------



## Kay dash

Yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............. I don't know ENTJs are the hardest to type on this site but I can see Ni in your posts so I am willing to bargain on yes


----------



## Jaune

Seems right.


----------



## Rydori

If you replace the S with the N, then yes it's accurate.


----------



## Krayfish

Yup I definitely think so


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Super Luigi

maybe

next person, pretend it says ESTP


----------



## no013

Yup. _If_ it's wrong, I would say ESTJ.


----------



## Enoch

no013oooooooooooooooo013oooooooo.

I'm wrong, you are probably accurately typed.


----------



## Super Luigi

no013 said:


> Yup. _If_ it's wrong, I would say ESTJ.


Thanks for sharing, and that's not sarcasm this time. :toast:

-skip-


----------



## Enoch

.


----------



## Krayfish

yes


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Could be..


----------



## The red spirit

yup


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## WintersFlame

Crowbo said:


> Yep


Seems about right


----------



## Krayfish

@WintersFlame You're close, but no. I'm pretty sure you have a 7 fix and are a Ne dom. I could see either ENFP or ENTP, though I'm sure I could provide more proof for ENFP. If you feel strongly that you are an introvert, perhaps you could be a 6w7 INFP?


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Turi

Not opposed to it.
Too hesitant to just legit say "yes" or "no" without knowing way more than I do, though.


----------



## shameless

I am unsure what your exact type is

However you don't come off at least how I perceive aux Te in most cases

Open to possibility you could be maybe
@rpmcmurphy47
I agree. Also if he has tert Ni it would explain how he can relate to Ni. But Ti seems more prevalent.


----------



## Knave

Sensational said:


> I am unsure what your exact type is
> 
> However you don't come off at least how I perceive aux Te in most cases
> 
> Open to possibility you could be maybe


I've always gotten a major ISTP vibe from Turi. Could just be me though.

Skip me and do @Sensational


----------



## Rydori

@Sensational

Yes I can agree with ESTP, by a bit of analysis you do seem like an SP type


----------



## Crowbo

I think so


----------



## Turi

Sensational said:


> I am unsure what your exact type is
> 
> However you don't come off at least how I perceive aux Te in most cases
> 
> Open to possibility you could be maybe
> @rpmcmurphy47
> I agree. Also if he has tert Ni it would explain how he can relate to Ni. But Ti seems more prevalent.


How do you imagine auxiliary Te to be?

My understanding of it was wayyyyyyy off, same for Ti.



rpmcmurphy47 said:


> I've always gotten a major ISTP vibe from Turi. Could just be me though.
> 
> Skip me and do @Sensational



Phrasing?

@Crowbo ESTP maybe ENTP.


----------



## shameless

Te users are usually very concise and less indecisive than Ti users. 

ISTP
@Turi, yes that is why :wink:
@Turi Well it wasn't an insult I use Ti :laughing: @Turi I find it useful in threads like this specifically :smile:


----------



## Crowbo

Yes


----------



## Turi

Sensational said:


> Te users are usually very concise and less indecisive than Ti users.
> 
> ISTP


I'm concise a.f.
My nickname at work is Con Size.

Are you called Sensational on here because you're a Sensor, or is that just a coincidence?

To be Ti, wouldn't I need Fe?
Fe through the floor bruv.


@Sensational :O and also we can tag people in an edit and it still notifies them, that's awesome.


@Crowbo same as last tahme.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IDK...


----------



## Rydori

@Turi your explanations and analysis sound more Ti rather more than Te.

As for @Asmodaeus you do sound INTJ like.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes, 100%, no doubt, well.. i guess :tongue:


----------



## Turi

Emulsions said:


> @Turi your explanations and analysis sound more Ti rather more than Te.
> 
> As for @Asmodaeus you do sound INTJ like.


What you think is Ti re: analytical explanations, is Ni-Te-Fi and what people think is a blunt/cold/rude posting style (unintentional but I've been told how it is..) is Ni-Te-Fi-Se - I just want the truth and I only want to say the truth.

I'm happy with INTJ, it makes the most sense of the lot so far.
Also Enneagram fits. So does RCOEI on the Big 5 thing.

I think Ni-Te pulled me out of a gaming addiction (hesitant to call it an Se grip) a while back, check this out if you're bored a.f


* *





Your Turn: The hidden costs of free-to-play game addiction



@BlazerGun - I read your type me thread, infp fits ATM, early days though, if you stick around we'll get more of a feel.


----------



## Agent X

I am still rather in confusion to whether you use Ti or Te, as my understanding of the typology system (visual typology excluded) is incomplete at the current time. However, if the above was to be analyzed visually, the above picture of L (from Death Note) was typed as an INTP. However if one to observe his general stance (hostile), general facial expression (intelligent, a face that has seen a lot of experiences), and his current implication (of the form of "stand-off ish" (Te-Fi)), it does appear with an unhealthy INTJ vibe (I would know, as I suspect that I am unhealthy). As off this time I am uncertain. Time will tell, indeed.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## Krayfish

Likely yes.


----------



## Super Luigi

Sensational said:


> Te users are usually very concise and less indecisive than Ti users.


You mean, Ti users aren't concise? I thought we were. Explain, please.
@Krayfish, either INFP or ENFP would fit you


----------



## Reila

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Agent X

Yes, as I typed her.


----------



## Super Luigi

sure looks like it


----------



## Reila

I would be surprised.


----------



## Super Luigi

Of course you would, once an Ni-dom thinks they know my type, they won't let go.
You're an INFJ, that proves it.


----------



## Krayfish

Se dom seems like a stretch but Ti and Fe work so perhaps you are correct


----------



## Agent X

The Penguin said:


> Of course you would, once an Ni-dom thinks they know my type, they won't let go.
> You're an INFJ, that proves it.


That is perhaps one of the most poorly worded phrases with the most poorly used reasoning that I read while being a PerC member. Please rephrase.


----------



## Super Luigi

Agent X said:


> That is perhaps one of the most poorly worded phrases with the most poorly used reasoing that I read while being a PerC member. Please rephrase.


I don't understand how people can say that anything is "poorly worded" or "poorly phrased", it's pretentious. You can't say that without thinking that you word/phrase things so good quite often.

So it doesn't make sense to you. Then forget it. I somehow doubt you need an explanation.

Rephrase why, so we can argue?


----------



## Reila

The Penguin said:


> Of course you would, once an Ni-dom thinks they know my type, they won't let go.
> You're an INFJ, that proves it.


Interesting post for two reasons. First, it is a good example on why I don't bother responding to your "type me" posts anymore. You don't seem to be interested in knowing your type as much as you are interested in people confirming your bias. After all, you want to be of one of a very specific list of types (which you listed yourself). You are too defensive of your opinions. At first I thought you used Fe, but I am not sure anymore. I think an insecure Fi user wanting external confirmation of your beliefs is a better fit. 

Which brings the second point, you are just proving my point on why I don't think you are a thinker. You don't need to get mad at Ni-doms just because I don't think you are correctly typed. That makes no sense. Where is your concern for what is correct and makes sense?

Really, figure out what you want.

Skip me.


----------



## Super Luigi

Reila Nimu said:


> Interesting post for two reasons. First, it is a good example on why I don't bother responding to your "type me" posts anymore. You don't seem to be interested in knowing your type as much as you are interested in people confirming your bias. After all, you want to be of one of a very specific list of types (which you listed yourself). You are too defensive of your opinions. At first I thought you used Fe, but I am not sure anymore. I think an insecure Fi user wanting external confirmation of your beliefs is a better fit.
> 
> Which brings the second point, you are just proving my point on why I don't think you are a thinker. You don't need to get mad at Ni-doms just because I don't think you are correctly typed. That makes no sense. Where is your concern for what is correct and makes sense?
> 
> Really, figure out what you want.
> 
> Skip me.


That's a stupid assumption. I'm not mad. I didn't say I was mad. Don't make accusations like that.


----------



## shameless

I believe you're INFx for sure



The Penguin said:


> You mean, Ti users aren't concise? I thought we were. Explain, please.
> @Krayfish, either INFP or ENFP would fit you


Ti tends to ramble on more in my opinion.


----------



## Agent X

ESTP would be accurate in my point of view and from what I observed. Very Se-esque dom avatar, as it relates to material gain.


----------



## Crowbo

Yes


----------



## Kay dash

Indeed you are


----------



## Krayfish

You don't seem wrong


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes, of course.


----------



## Reila

Of course, yes.


----------



## nam

oh yeah why not!


----------



## Baf

since when do you think you're an INTJ? I thought you to be an S-type at least.


----------



## nam

Baf said:


> since when do you think you're an INTJ? I thought you to be an S-type at least.


Being a N is the only thing I share with the INTJ type
ALSO
ISFJ?


----------



## Rydori

I have no objection to say you're not an INTJ, but that's because I have no information proving that.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Jakuri

I can see Ti-Fe pretty well (especially with sig and all that). So I will say yes~


----------



## leictreon

Probably, you kinda remind me of my ex friend, now I hate him because of jealousy (I don't hate you tho).


----------



## Super Luigi

maybe


----------



## Reila

I thought you were ISFP, for some reason. You do have a similar vibe as an INFP friend (sort of) I have.

This was meant for Leprechtreon.


----------



## Super Luigi

yep


----------



## Reila

Not at all.


----------



## Super Luigi

let somebody else guess, and yes

you're not even making sense, you said you were done with me, yet here you are


----------



## tinyheart

I can see it.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep. For sure


----------



## Jaune

Perfect fit.


----------



## Rydori

I'm unsure to consider you to be an ISTP, INTP fits you better.


----------



## Cherry

likely.


----------



## Baf

Yes, she is


----------



## Turi

I'm not sure, not familiar with your posts.
First time I've noticed anyone type themselves as an ISFJ on this forum.


----------



## Krayfish

I'd still argue you were on the Fe-Ti axis from what I've read through the forum and such, but if you feel that INTJ is a better fit there's likely just something I've missed


----------



## no013

I think so 

Especially based on your 4 axis and user icon. Also based on how you responded to the poster above you. The only thing I might question is part of your signature, but an extrovert can still be somewhat solitary.


----------



## Sybow

Yes, I'm quite positive that you are.


----------



## Super Luigi

no013 said:


> I think so
> 
> Especially based on your 4 axis and user icon. Also based on how you responded to the poster above you. The only thing I might question is part of your signature, but an extrovert can still be somewhat solitary.


I spend a lot of time alone, I'm just not good with making or keeping friends even though I like people.

Ooh, I got ninja'd - Sybow well I don't remember seeing you, but the avatar works with ISFP.


----------



## Reila

No.


----------



## Super Luigi

Okay, now you're starting to creep me out. Every time I post, you post right after me.

Yes.


----------



## Turi

Way too many posts in such a short span of time to be an ESTP, haha.
I'd probably roll with INTP or ENTP, based on nothing but those types love to troll internet forums.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

makes sense


----------



## brightflashes

Saw that @Aluminum Frost was the last person to post here and wanted to say obviously. <3

Skip me. Do Aluminum Frost again. : )


----------



## Turi

Probably a yes to both above me, from what I've seen.

What's the R after RCOAI, btw?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I don't know really, you're just all over the place. INTJ does seem right though as I felt a stronger Fi vibe from many of your posts, and it did look like that in tertiary position. So yeah, I'll say accurate.


----------



## Rydori

I'd say so, I can't really argue


----------



## Enoch

INFX is correct, yes.

Currently I'm between INFJ and INTP but INFJ is more likely.

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Krayfish

Reila Nimu said:


> No. You are secretly an ESFJ.


Lol I'd kill for Fe to be honest

@Troubled Englishman, perhaps you could be right
@Reila Nimu I'd agree INFx seems right at the very least


----------



## Reila

INFx doesn't make much sense since INFP and INFJ are such different types. Also, I do wonder why someone would want Fe.

You seem accurately typed to me.


----------



## Enoch

Reila Nimu said:


> INFx doesn't make much sense since INFP and INFJ are such different types.


Perhaps not on the inside but INFX can appear similar from the outside.

Morrissey, for example, there are people who type him as INFP and those who type him as INFJ.

Kierkegaard I've also seen typed as an INFJ even though he's clearly an INFP.
@Reila Nimu , you must edit the post above this one, or else the chain of *skip me*s links back to yourself which would then contradict your below *skip me*.

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Reila

I suppose that is a valid perspective. Skip me.

P.S.: Enjoy the contradictions.


----------



## Rydori

Reila Nimu said:


> Also, I do wonder why someone would want Fe.


A healthy Fe function is certainly appreciable with's its strong connection with people, it's a very charismatic function I would have to say which naturally give types like ENFJ that certain 'charm'.


@Troubled Englishman Ok I can understand that you could either be INTP or INFP (Although I think it's most likely INFP), I'm just unsure how INFJ could be a possible candidate with how the functions are completely different. Also I just don't see any signs of Se-Ni in your writing and I see more Ne-Si from my perspective. I'm not too sure about your judging functions though, however I sense a bit of Fi, then again I'm not as sure for that.


----------



## Reila

Emulsions said:


> A healthy Fe function is certainly appreciable with's its strong connection with people, it's a very charismatic function I would have to say which naturally give types like ENFJ that certain 'charm'.


Right, it is not that I dislike Fe or question its utility, as I use it myself. Rather, I was wondering why someone would change one of their functions for Fe in particular. 

Skip moi.


----------



## Rydori

Reila Nimu said:


> Right, it is not that I dislike Fe or question its utility, as I use it myself. Rather, I was wondering why someone would change one of their functions for Fe in particular.
> 
> Skip moi.


Preference maybe, Fe can be quite desirable for those who have hard time connecting within the group with Fe being quite external. Thinking about it, I suspect Ni to be the most preferable function with the sounds of it's description.

-Skip me if you wish-


----------



## Enoch

Another contradiction, the only option for me is to not wish to skip you.

You are correctly typed, I could type you once more but I'll need a blood sample.


----------



## Reila

Emulsions said:


> Preference maybe, Fe can be quite desirable for those who have hard time connecting within the group with Fe being quite external. Thinking about it, I suspect Ni to be the most preferable function with the sounds of it's description.
> 
> -Skip me if you wish-


PreFErences, you say? Ni is very romanticized. Well, most if not all functions are, to some extent, so it is important to keep that in mind. I do often wonder how it is to use Fi, although for what is worth, I could be a Fi-dom who hasn't understood her functions yet. 

I think the gentleman above is INTP.


----------



## The red spirit

Maybe it's right after-all


----------



## Enoch

Probably maybe.


----------



## Crowbo

I think INFP fits you better but I could be wrong.


----------



## Krayfish

Reila Nimu said:


> Also, I do wonder why someone would want Fe.


Because Fi may or not be a super annoying function if you don't use it correctly/don't have a good grasp on it. Joking aside though, for me it'd be really cool to have a high grade extroverted judging function (Te or Fe would be fine) because being indecisive and disorganized all the time sort of sucks. Fe in particular is kind of nice because most of the high grade Fe users I know are accommodating and attentive to other people naturally and can easily catch references and social norms. High Fe is also nice because it tends to show affection outwardly in a way people can understand and feel appreciated by (ie. verbally).

@Crowbo , of course you are correctly typed


----------



## Reila

It sounds wonderful if you ignore the downsides that come with the function. 

Sure, you are ENFP. Also, as usual, that is a nice avatar you have.


----------



## Agent X

Yes.


----------



## Rydori

Yup


----------



## Krayfish

Yes

*Pretend my profile says INFP....*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

*pretending* Possible : )


----------



## Rydori

Yea?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Absofreakinlutely!


----------



## Agent X

Absolutely. Behold, the INTJ I relate most to.


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Agent X said:


> Back on topic.. *glowers at Turi and The red spirit*
> 
> @Turi, from what you sent me, you are an INTJ.. I realize I typed you as an INTP previously, but new evidence throws that possibility out of the proverbial window.
> 
> @The red spirit, honestly, I thought ISTP was a good match for you. You do certainly use the Se-Ni axis from what I previously read and observed.
> 
> @Emulsions, ISTJ is a good fit, although I don't think it's your type... not sure why.


WTF lol This seems like a sexist typing spree....


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Seems to be


----------



## Reila

I have no objections.


----------



## Rydori

Agent X said:


> @Emulsions, ISTJ is a good fit, although I don't think it's your type... not sure why.


Hmmm, any assumptions why?

@ENIGMA15 yes I do think you're ESTP, the purple text supports that
@Reila Nimu Damn you had to post a second earlier ;_;, yeah I think you're accurately typed


----------



## Asmodaeus

Maybe...


----------



## Crowbo

Maybe


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Yes

This time I'm going with XNFP


----------



## Enoch

Eh. No.


----------



## Turi

I certainly wouldn't suggest ENTP for you but hey, you know yourself more than I do.

I'd love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## Kay dash

You're Ti is fisting me in the face right now I think INTP suits you waaaaaaay better than INTJ I mean you just said I would love to hear your 'reasoning' for it 
I think your love for seeking logical reasons for everything wether it concerns you or not is very Ti


----------



## Turi

Kay dash said:


> You're Ti is fisting me in the face right now I think INTP suits you waaaaaaay better than INTJ I mean you just said I would love to hear your 'reasoning' for it
> I think your love for seeking logical reasons for everything wether it concerns you or not is very Ti


It's Ni-Te you're seeing, as well as maybe Fi which you can't discern from what I wrote.

I'm seeking his reasoning to help develop a better understanding of him and his type, as well as to expand my knowledge with regards to what people think are certain functions etc - it's also intended as a test of sorts, to provoke a response worthy of dissecting his writing style which might indicate particular preferences.

Then I could see how those preferences fit into how he sees himself as an ENTP, and how he sees those functions in himself.

This is so I can see how the types (my own typings of people btw) see particular functions in themselves, the goal of which is to actually try to create a solid test which pits the functions against each other according to where they fall in the 8 function model.


Basically it's just being inquisitive for the sake of something practical (practical to me anyway).

Anyway yeah, ENTP fits you from what I've seen.


----------



## Enoch

Probably, yes.
@Turi , it is a mere possibility, I am very confused.


----------



## SpaceMan

@Turi

Your writing style suggests a deductive form of reasoning, coupled with inductive perspective, from which if I remember correctly is indicative Ji/Pe. Your reasoning is entirely based on logic and, stereotypically of Ti, you're seeking "truth". You're also reasoning out all of your actions (Ji suggestive), rather than letting the actions and observations speak for themselves (Te suggestive/mildly).

Your test isn't particularly practical either, and cannot be verified properly anyway. 

This is what I think, atleast. I'm guessing: xxTP (leaning towards Ne, based on how you couple your reasoning with something that sounds probable.)

Why do you think you're INTJ? I've seen you "type hop" before - I'm curious.


----------



## Enoch

Unknown is correct because I do not know.


----------



## Turi

SpaceMan said:


> @Turi
> 
> Your writing style suggests a deductive form of reasoning, coupled with inductive perspective, from which if I remember correctly is indicative Ji/Pe. Your reasoning is entirely based on logic and, stereotypically of Ti, you're seeking "truth". You're also reasoning out all of your actions (Ji suggestive), rather than letting the actions and observations speak for themselves (Te suggestive/mildly).
> 
> Your test isn't particularly practical either, and cannot be verified properly anyway.
> 
> This is what I think, atleast. I'm guessing: xxTP (leaning towards Ne, based on how you couple your reasoning with something that sounds probable.)
> 
> Why do you think you're INTJ? I've seen you "type hop" before - I'm curious.


Eh. I use inductive and deductive reasoning pretty regularly, I don't feel I have a preference for either, it just depends on the situation.

Inductive reasoning is when I'm on the offense, deductive on defence, I think.

Ni is convergent, perhaps it looks like deductive reasoning when expressed in text.
Ni is also a truth seeking function.
Combined with Te, it wants nothing but the truth, the actual, real, truth.

I had to explain my reasoning in that post, otherwise the pieces wouldn't fall into place.

My test, should I ever get around to it, would own, it'd be the best test of _all time._

I have type hopped before, mostly INFJ but I did pretend to be a Ti Dom a couple of times.
I switched to INTJ because Fe is hilarious, there's no way in hell it's my auxiliary function, the way I express myself to the world... no way.
I'm 100% certain I'm an Ni dom, it's the only fit and inferior Se is the only fit there as well (lol deductive reasoning?)

I prefer Fi over Fe as well. 

I had the worlds worst understanding of Te for a while too, definitely feel it's a more natural preference over Ti.


***skip me***


----------



## Krayfish

@Troubled Englishman I’m on mobile mode so I can’t see your typing right now, but as long as it’s Ne-Si axis you’re probably close. Your humor is ne/Si in my mind at least

*pretend my profile says INFP unless you have a better suggestion*


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Entp


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes, I think so.


----------



## calicobts

Yes, I'm not familiar with your posts but I do get sense of an INTJ-like quality.


----------



## Enoch

Probably not.


----------



## Reila

Possibly yes.


----------



## Sybow

Well, you're avatar seems INFJ-like in my opinion, so I guess so


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Even his profile pic looks ISFP


----------



## Enoch

Probably.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I think so based on threads I've read that he's written.


----------



## Agent X

Yes. Responding to your PM now.


----------



## Reila

No doubts.


----------



## Rydori

Yes 

*assume xSTJ or xNFP*


----------



## konas8

Gives an intuitive vibe, xNxP maybe.


----------



## Rydori

I haven't seen you before so I can't really judge, but I'm going to go ahead and agree


----------



## Asmodaeus

Maybe...


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Ronney

Seems right.


----------



## Rydori

Yes, I can see a bit from a 'snarky' comment.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Hmmm... I guess so? Can't tell much as most your posts are in threads like this.


----------



## Enoch

Thought ENTJ seemed right from looking at a few posts, and also from your general *vibe* of course.


----------



## konas8

The Penguin said:


> Yesterday I overheard somebody talking about "love wins all/everything" and eventually I went "blech" and stuck out my tongue. At first I tried to ignore her, because she was on the phone and really wasn't any of my business, but I couldn't take it any more. The idea is disgusting to me. Love only works when it goes both ways. When you love somebody and they don't love you back, it won't work. Is this how Fi works?
> 
> I have looked it up many times, but I dunno if it's me.


Was there more apart from "love wins all/everything" to make you think her feelings were onesided?
Fi is relationships, you can gauge the distance between people and draw judgement from that. As an Fi dom, you very much care about other's feelings and are very empathetic. You also have an extreme awareness of your own feelings, emotional states, etc.
As an ISFP you'd also sometimes decide you dislike someone for a seemingly trivial reason (type of clothing, hairstyle) and shut them out.
For what is worth, I'm pretty sure you're a feeler, and almost sure you're a sensor.


----------



## Super Luigi

konas8 said:


> Was there more apart from "love wins all/everything" to make you think her feelings were onesided?
> Fi is relationships, you can gauge the distance between people and draw judgement from that. As an Fi dom, you very much care about other's feelings and are very empathetic. You also have an extreme awareness of your own feelings, emotional states, etc.
> As an ISFP you'd also sometimes decide you dislike someone for a seemingly trivial reason (type of clothing, hairstyle) and shut them out.
> For what is worth, I'm pretty sure you're a feeler, and almost sure you're a sensor.


I never did think it was about her feelings, I was just thinking that in general, that idea is junk. There's gotta be exceptions. Sometimes I don't know what I'm feeling, but it's usually easier to know what somebody else is feeling. No, I wouldn't count somebody out from being my friend for that, it would be if they won't be nice to me after I already tried being nice to them.

Feelers are usually self-aware, and even though I've been trying all my life to figure out who I am, I have no idea. Feelers are usually a lot quicker to get offended by something that was said, and make a big deal of it. Sure, I get angry and make a fuss about stuff, like a lot of people, but I usually give more attention to whether the statement was true, you know, if it makes sense.

I'm pretty set on ESTP, nothing against you.


* *





about the bad social skills
- could be Autism, dunno if I have that but I could
- could be a Social blind spot in the variant stacking
- could be a negative side effect of Enneagram 8 behavior


----------



## BranchMonkey

I lean more toward ESFP based on cognitive functions and The Penguin's own assertions regarding self and response to others. 

ESTPs 'can' lay aside empathy and sympathy but are capable of both. 

The autism descriptions that The Penguin brings in (see his spoiler) contradict his asserting that he 'knows the feelings, and by extension, the thoughts and motives of others, i.e. they don't like him,' which reflects awareness albeit perhaps an inability or unwillingness to change behaviors to get the sense of belonging he has expressed desiring.

Still, I'm not of the mind that 'thinkers' are superior to feelers (objective vs subjective; data vs. values) nor that being a thinker automatically bestows superior I.Q. and the like, so I'm open to ESTP being accurate, and I really do need 'more data' to be more sure.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## Enoch

Yes, I'd place a bet of TEN Pound on it being correct, whatever the odds.


----------



## BiggyBigOne

I sense ENTJ

Edit: Oh wait I dont sense at all


----------



## Sybow

Hmpf.. haven't seen you before, so I can hardly judge. I would say its probably correct since you know yourself better than I do.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Big eyes, big shoulders, I need to see your pecs to decide if you're really SF. jk Someone guessed me Fi because I have big eyes in some photo so I was thinking I should share the photo where it's clear I have big breasts to see if I'd get Se. 

OK, really now, ISFP is possible, lean toward it but not certain, so for now, yup.


----------



## Enoch

Hmmm. I don't know.


----------



## Sybow

BranchMonkey said:


> Big eyes, big shoulders, I need to see your pecs to decide if you're really SF. jk Someone guessed me Fi because I have big eyes in some photo so I was thinking I should share the photo where it's clear I have big breasts to see if I'd get Se.
> 
> OK, really now, ISFP is possible, lean toward it but not certain, so for now, yup.


Well, since I stopped my sport (martial arts) I've gained a small belly to be honest, haha. I got a pack underneath


----------



## BiggyBigOne

now I'm imagining those eyes staring at me xD

Probably ENFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

Totally bratty ENTP. :exterminate:


----------



## BiggyBigOne

...............
I was gonna go with INFJ but now your on unhealthy ESFJ ;P


----------



## Krayfish

Doesn't seem wrong


----------



## BiggyBigOne

Judging from your bio you seem like a intuitive so INFX


----------



## BranchMonkey

Big brain, small wallet... Wait, small brain, big wallet... No, no: 

Big brain, big balls, big ideas. Now we got an ENTP match. O.O


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## BiggyBigOne

accurate


----------



## Crowbo

maybe yaaaas


----------



## Sybow

Yeeeppp.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Enoch

I do.


----------



## BiggyBigOne

No should be ISTJ


----------



## Enoch

A BiggyBigYes.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I now pronounce you husband and husband: You may kiss my ring.


----------



## Crowbo

BranchMonkey said:


> I now pronounce you husband and husband: You may kiss my ring.


And I'm the best man!

BTW you're accurate


----------



## Jeffrei

From what I’ve seen thus far ‘twould be a yes.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Why would they lie about not knowing their type?


----------



## Turi

ISFP fits, I think.


----------



## Reila

Sure.


----------



## Super Luigi

sure


----------



## Rydori

Yep I have no objections


----------



## BiggyBigOne

seems accurate


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## Turi

Probably, you come across like a straight up ENTP stereotype though, even 7w8.

This makes me suspicious. Lol.


----------



## Enoch

Yesi.


----------



## goldthysanura

yes.


----------



## Krayfish

Probably


----------



## BranchMonkey

Nope. INFP or ENFP, sure.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Super Luigi

oh yeah


----------



## Reila

Your are the embodiment of ESTPness.


----------



## Sybow

Pretty sure you are.


----------



## Rydori

I can see Fi a bit from your post, so yes


----------



## BranchMonkey

nope, not even close.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

I honestly have a difficult time telling with the MBTI typing. It would work, I could make an argument, but likewise, I could make an argument for INFP. As for the enneagram type, I don't see 5 personally, 

The combination of INFJ 5 sx/so is just a strange and unprobable one, so I feel as if at least one is inaccurate. 

INFJ's are predisposed to not be 5's (I know exceptions though,) but the description of 5's refers to resources explicitely on many occasions. 5 is often intrinsically bundled with sp, just as 4 is bundled with sx or 9 is often bundled with so. 

The statistics aren't the only reason why I am inclined to disagree with the complete typing, just a possible bit of evidence. But then again, I am biased against 5 as being a mistype in general due to the prevalance of 5 mistypes. I think that another type probably fits better for the enneagram type. Either way, reading through the posts, something seems off with that full typing.


----------



## Rydori

@Birbsofafeather If IIRC, your post from the ' type person above based on 5 things about themselves thread', the things you described about yourself are correlate with INFPs quite well, so It's a fit.

@BranchMonkey o ,whys that?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Well, I suppose so... Saw some dom Te shining through.


----------



## Krayfish

You seem to be some combination of Ni-Se and Fi-Te. I could see INTJ more than I could see ENTJ, as that'd match your enneatyping better.


----------



## Super Luigi

uhh . . . you're unknown . . . so I don't know


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Reila

Pretty good.

...Wait, wrong thread.

I'd say so.


----------



## Super Luigi

yep


----------



## Sybow

I think so, yes.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*assume very unhealthy INTP or very unhealthy INFJ*


----------



## Krayfish

A healthy INTP

**assume INxP**


----------



## Rydori

I still think ENFP to be honest, and if not then INFP


----------



## Reila

No. Honestly, I find both of you difficult to type. My superpowers are failing me.


----------



## Sybow

I think I said yes to you already, earlier.

Lets stick to that.


----------



## Rydori

That's a weird avatar for an ISFP, but who am I to judge.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Troubled Englishman said:


> No, dear.
> 
> ESTPs are usually PESTs, you aren't, you're a sweetheart.


I've to admit that I chuckled at that play of words. :laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita

No. Guys please. Wake up.


----------



## Super Luigi

So if I'm a sweetheart, does that make me an ESFJ?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

atamagasuita said:


> No. Guys please. Wake up.


Why? Are we dreaming?


----------



## atamagasuita

No. Guys please. Wake up


----------



## Super Luigi

Nobody's even talking about each other's MBTI anymore. We're way off-topic.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

The Penguin said:


> Nobody's even talking about each other's MBTI anymore. We're way off-topic.


This is MBTI- psychedelic version. :laughing:
Ok, ok.. enough. Anybody else? Let's get to business.


----------



## Super Luigi

I think you really are an ISFP, so yes.


----------



## Sybow

Well, since only SJ is known according to you, then I guess its right.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*assume INTP*


----------



## atamagasuita

No. Because troubled Englishman. Should rather study Japanese


----------



## Enoch

Well I haven't a clue why but alright.

ESTP.


*assume INTP*


----------



## Super Luigi

yep


----------



## atamagasuita

No. Should stop drinking beer


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes, because reasons


----------



## Super Luigi

atamagasuita said:


> No. Should stop drinking beer


You shouldn't troll this thread. I don't drink beer. Are you making that your business?


@*Notus Asphodelus*
yes I see you being ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I see you an xSFJ


----------



## Krayfish

Definitely

*Assume INFP for now*


----------



## Ronney

Yeah checked out your profile. You seem like a poetic weird INFP


----------



## Super Luigi

I'm not so sure about you leading with 8, but I suppose the rest is true.


----------



## Ronney

The Penguin said:


> I'm not so sure about you leading with 8, but I suppose the rest is true.


I'm too serious and aggressive to be a 7w8
Not so much on here this site is like a playground 

You need to research your type more you have gone from ESTP to an xSFJ that's a big differance


----------



## Super Luigi

Ronney said:


> I'm too serious and aggressive to be a 7w8
> Not so much on here this site is like a playground
> 
> You need to research your type more you have gone from ESTP to an xSFJ that's a big differance


Then I suppose it's true after all.

Well I typed as such before I typed as ESTP. I think I was only prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## Ronney

Is the penguin an ISFJ but does not like the idea. Theirs some Ti analyzing going on there.


----------



## Crowbo

most likely


----------



## Super Luigi

Ronney said:


> Is the penguin an ISFJ but does not like the idea. Theirs some Ti analyzing going on there.


What if it's an ESFJ with a healthy development of the inferior function? :wink:
@Reila Nimu Sorry about the conflict(s) earlier.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Yes, SFJ seems a better fit than ESTP. I still see the Si. And felt the Fe, but I’m no pro. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ronney

I guess ENFJ is right




The Penguin said:


> What if it's an ESFJ with a healthy development of the inferior function? :wink:
> @Reila Nimu Sorry about the conflict(s) earlier.


don't know if that's a thing Inferior functions only balance the dominant so never it gets very strong unless stressed


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possible.


----------



## Enoch

Yestus Asphodelus.

*ASSUME INTP*


----------



## Rydori

Esfj


----------



## Turi

^ maybe INFP.

Something about ISTJ doesn't really fit (I know it says unknown atm).
It's like ISTJ fits you 'in theory', but something is off about it with regards to how you come across in your posts.

I'm hopeful we can sort it out for you, because it's been a while now, haha, it's got to suck to not have any kind of closure for so long.


----------



## Super Luigi

Yes
@Turi please share your opinion about my mbti and enneagram.


----------



## Reila

ESFJ seems like a better fit than ESTP, for sure.


----------



## Turi

The Penguin said:


> Yes
> @Turi please share your opinion about my mbti and enneagram.


You already know what I think.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> You already know what I think.


So you still think I'm just a troll ENTP?


----------



## Turi

The Penguin said:


> So you still think I'm just a troll ENTP?


I believe I stated xNTx, didn't specify ENTP.

There's not really any other possibilities, seeing how on here, and on typologycentral, what other options are there?
You dismiss any and all opinions and help anyone offers, you contradict yourself every 5 seconds - literally take back things you've said like 1 post earlier, and then say you that was a lie, you really meant XXXXX.. I mean.. this is trolling, pure and simple.

Your love for having the attention focused on yourself on further supports this hypothesis.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> I believe I stated xNTx, didn't specify ENTP.
> 
> There's not really any other possibilities, seeing how on here, and on typologycentral, what other options are there?
> You dismiss any and all opinions and help anyone offers, you contradict yourself every 5 seconds - literally take back things you've said like 1 post earlier, and then say you that was a lie, you really meant XXXXX.. I mean.. this is trolling, pure and simple.
> 
> Your love for having the attention focused on yourself on further supports this hypothesis.


It's never been about the attention. It's not trolling. It's just difficult for me to figure it out.


----------



## Rydori

Yes sir :kitteh:, ESFJ a good fit :tongue:


----------



## Reila

Quite the unique INFP if so.


----------



## Turi

No reason to argue with INFJ.





The Penguin said:


> It's never been about the attention. It's not trolling. It's just difficult for me to figure it out.


What's this entire thread about then?

Please type me

You legit say things, people try to help you, then you take them back.
You're playing games.


----------



## Ronney

profile pic and sig. Look INPF


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Rydori

Yee :happy:


----------



## atamagasuita

No. :sad:


----------



## Crowbo

I've always had the impression that you're ENTP


----------



## Rydori

@Crowbo Yes you're a clear cut ENTP

@atamagasuita hmmm, why not?


----------



## Enoch

Unsure, it is more likely than ISTJ.


----------



## atamagasuita

@Emulsions

Because i just say No. 

I made an oath that i will say No here. Or else I will die.


----------



## Jakuri

Well then, guess I will just say no to humour you :3


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP -- yup.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> What's this entire thread about then?
> 
> Please type me
> 
> You legit say things, people try to help you, then you take them back.
> You're playing games.


I'm trying to understand, and sometimes I get confused. Doesn't that happen to most people?
@BranchMonkey yes I believe you're an INFJ


----------



## bremen

Impossible


----------



## a peach

It's curious to me that you appear to be quite knowledgeable about yourself in all other aspects other than Meyers-Briggs type. I feel as though it's an easy starting point for most others, I like that the process seems to be "backwards" and more unconventional; although I'm sorry to admit that I don't think I can be of much help in finding your MBTI. But I do wish you all the best in discovering more about yourself! I know the road can be a little tricky sometimes;; ( ´•̥×•̥` )

I'm not very sure about myself;; so I would very much appreciate any/all ideas about my type, please!


----------



## Reila

You seem to be accurately typed, from my perspective, at least.


----------



## Super Luigi

yes

@*ColdNobility* Why is it impossible?


----------



## Xcopy

A type that uses Fe, but I'm not too sure if it's a first function Fe.


----------



## Reila

A very weeby ISFP, yes.


----------



## Xcopy

Reila said:


> A very weeby ISFP, yes.


 Wow rude.XD


----------



## Enoch

I second that.


----------



## Super Luigi

INTP or ENTP

@*Enoch* 
I know what it's like when you're not trolling but people are certain that you are.
It keeps happening to me. Apparently people are under the wrong impression.


----------



## Enoch

Impossible.

*assume INTP*


----------



## Rydori

From green to yellow, INTP


----------



## Enoch

I think I might be a personality disordered (potentially borderline?)/emotionally unstable INTP, making it appear to myself and to others as if I'm INFP.

For the moment, I'd say so.


----------



## Reila

Don't think so.

I might be imagining things, but it seems you change your character when you change your type here. The tone of your posts, avatar and even the content of your signature change dramatically. Yup, I am probably imagining things.

This post was meant for Emulsions.


----------



## Super Luigi

sure enough, it's true


----------



## Enoch

Can birds be typed?


----------



## Super Luigi

We've spoken a lot, you should know me.

xNTP


----------



## Turi

Absolutely not.

When's the last time an ESFJ dropped 10k+ posts on an internet forum?


----------



## Super Luigi

That's your explanation? Just because you haven't seen it before?

Not possible, stubborn ISTJ


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Probably...not


----------



## Enoch

ISXP.

*assume INTP*


----------



## Turi

The Penguin said:


> That's your explanation? Just because you haven't seen it before?
> 
> Not possible, stubborn ISTJ


It's not real. 

Do this:

https://www.arealme.com/16-personality-test-radar-version/en/


@Enoch - INTP is a possibility.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Do this:
> 
> https://www.arealme.com/16-personality-test-radar-version/en/
> 
> 
> @Enoch - INTP is a possibility.


Your test would agree:









Yes for you.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> It's not real.
> 
> Do this:
> https://www.arealme.com/16-personality-test-radar-version/en/
> 
> @*Enoch* - INTP is a possibility.


It says ESTJ, which I find difficult to accept. I don't relate with descriptions of Te.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Good test, it gave me INFP... which is how I originally tested when I first took the test years ago. Maybe I've been an INFP all along?

And I am still going to say no


----------



## Turi

The Penguin said:


> It says ESTJ, which I find difficult to accept. I don't relate with descriptions of Te.


What is your understanding of Te?
Don't copy and paste anything.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> What is your understanding of Te?
> Don't copy and paste anything.


productive, goal-oriented, efficient

doesn't want to understand, only wants to make results happen

controlling, demanding, micromanaging


----------



## BranchMonkey

> Quote Originally Posted by Turi View Post
> It's not real.
> 
> Do this:
> https://www.arealme.com/16-personali...ar-version/en/
> 
> @Enoch - INTP is a possibility.




@Turi

A lot of these didn't apply to me like going out to see movies (I don't, alone or otherwise); same with restaurants, and words like "concern" have more than one meaning; the questions got better after a certain point, i.e. applicable, so though it wasn't aimed at me I took it and my results:

INFJ Mentor with constellation on right: ISFJ (Guardian), INFJ (Mentor), INTJ (Expert):


----------



## Turi

The Penguin said:


> productive, goal-oriented, efficient
> 
> doesn't want to understand, only wants to make results happen
> 
> controlling, demanding, micromanaging


Asides from productive and efficient - how are you not describing yourself?
This is exactly how your attempt to type yourself comes across. Demanding, not willing to understand, micromanaging i.e your PMs to me + your behaviour on typologycentral, controlling, only wants results (what's my type whats my type with 0 assistance from yourself).

I think ESTJ is a great fit.


----------



## Reila

Suri, Turi.


----------



## Super Luigi

Enoch said:


> *assume INTP*


The Penguin is a character of my own heart, apart from the criminal decisions.
Thank you for noticing and understanding. :hug:


----------



## Enoch

Typing yourself by comparing yourself to others is an Fe trait I have read somewhere.

*assume INTP*


----------



## Crowbo

INXP, leaning INFP


----------



## Enoch

INFP isn't a very stable type, I don't suggest that you lean on it, you might fall.

Yes.

*assume INTP*


----------



## Baf

Yes, he is.


----------



## Agent X

I do believe you are an INFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Rydori

Indeed :blushed:


----------



## Reila

No.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*INTP*


----------



## Rydori

Oh that profile pic again, yes I say INTP


----------



## Cataclysm

fuck yea


----------



## Super Luigi

I suppose it's possible.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Quite possibly... because you've been using this one a lot

For me:

ENFP


----------



## Rydori

Pretty sure you're an IXFP from your type me post.


----------



## Cal

Emulsions said:


> Pretty sure you're an IXFP from your type me post.


I have a feeling that you are either an INTP, or INFP.

Either that, or I am just clueless.
I should of just looked at your profile! Damn it Cal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Super Luigi

absolutely


----------



## ANAXEL

Cal said:


> *I should of just looked at your profile*! Damn it Cal!!!!!!!!!!!


I followed this suggestion. It looks like you're aware you mistyped yourself or you believe your personality type changed through time as you called it "weird". If you used to be INTJ, and now you are INTP, and if my experiences don't betray me, I'm going to go with one of these three possibilities:
1: You're just an INTP.
2: You may be an INTJ... maybe...
3: You're actually an ISFP.

I'm going to be funny and bold and go with option 3. Mainly because I know a girl who has mistyped herself twice now, first as INFP, then as INTP, and I believe she's an ISFP. I would love to be proved wrong. I hope someone hasn't replied yet while I'm typing this.


----------



## Cal

ANAXEL said:


> I followed this suggestion. It looks like you're aware you mistyped yourself or you believe your personality type changed through time as you called it "weird". If you used to be INTJ, and now you are INTP, and if my experiences don't betray me, I'm going to go with one of these three possibilities:
> 1: You're just an INTP.
> 2: You may be an INTJ... maybe...
> 3: You're actually an ISFP.
> 
> I'm going to be funny and bold and go with option 3. Mainly because I know a girl who has mistyped herself twice now, first as INFP, then as INTP, and I believe she's an ISFP. I would love to be proved wrong. I hope someone hasn't replied yet while I'm typing this.


Nope, I happen to be very logical, and feelings are simply dumb in my opinion.
I am an INTP, I just happen to like to pretend to be an idiot on the internet(as a way to get a laugh at people's reactions to my posts).

I don't know where you got this ISFP theory from, but you are way off dude.
Also, I was mistype as an INTJ before, most likely due to the fact that I my percentages on both judging and perceiving are very close to one another.

Where did you get ISFP from?


----------



## Ronney

Probably a shape shifting alien :wink:


----------



## Rydori

Yep, can't doubt ENTP


----------



## Ronney

Possibly an INFP but weren't you an ESTJ before


----------



## Rydori

@Ronney yes I was,


----------



## Ronney

ESTJ and INFP are extreme opposites. Were you in the grip of inferior Te before


----------



## Rydori

@Ronney Nope, I just had it there for shits and giggles, although in all honestly my Te is quite good in use I would say, I?ve rarely experienced my Te to be unhealthy when used, and and it isn?t a rare use for me in all honesty. I question my Ne more with how it can be unhealthy at times


----------



## Ronney

Emulsions said:


> @Ronney Nope, I just had it there for shits and giggles, although in all honestly my Te is quite good in use I would say, I?ve rarely experienced my Te to be unhealthy when used, and it isn?t a rare use in all honesty.


Te is logistical intelligence. Probably very useful


----------



## Agent X

It would appear, that I lack information to make a judgement about your type, unfortunately.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I can't confirm it but I think it's possible.


----------



## Sybow

Yeahh, I'd say so.


----------



## Super Luigi

I suppose it's true.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*INTP, a very stupid one*


----------



## Aluminum Frost

.......


----------



## Snouker

15


----------



## Enoch

32458


----------



## Super Luigi

:ball: opcorn:


----------



## Enoch

Penguin ////The 

EFSJ

ITNP

LAAAAAAAAA//////

/////LAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Turi

Unknown.. no.


----------



## Enoch

///YES.

INTP////assume


----------



## Xcopy

atamagasuita said:


> No.


Why no?

--Skip me--


----------



## atamagasuita

Cal said:


> I think you are an ESFP.


Oh really why? Esfps are dumb, I'm not (/ー￣


----------



## Turi

Way too young to tell.

edit: ninja'd, this was for BiggyBigOne


----------



## Xcopy

Definitely an INT type.

And no they aren't Ata. They just make people think that.


----------



## Rydori

Fi Dom, yes ISFP


----------



## Temizzle

Judging from your cutesie friendly avatar, your tendency for short/soft-spoken posts, your fi/fe confusion thread (F-dominance), and most importantly your type-me thread, I would agree with INFP 6. 

I also sense some 9 coming from you, it's hard to say over a forum, but 6 does compute.


----------



## Agent X

Very similar logic to what I applied to other individuals. However, I am more likely to say INTJ over ENTJ, as the Ni in your posts is very prominent.


----------



## Baf

Yes, an INTJ.


----------



## Rydori

I can sense thinker traits from you, however with Ti being your Tertiary yes indeed.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Oh, I was thinking that ISTJ was a good fit for you, but honestly, INFP seems to make sense too. I can see Fi/Te, but the other functions are a bit difficult for me to guess (though Si/Ne doesn't seem wrong). What do you think about ISFP?


----------



## Agent X

Mr Castelo said:


> Oh, I was thinking that ISTJ was a good fit for you, but honestly, INFP seems to make sense too. I can see Fi/Te, but the other functions are a bit difficult for me to guess (though Si/Ne doesn't seem wrong). What do you think about ISFP?


I do recall when he asked to be typed (back when Emulsions was typed as ISTJ), while I could agree with it, it didn't feel right to me personally. INFP seems to be the correct typology for him, based on his responses (which seem to be Fi-dom), and his avatar (which is abstract in nature).

As for you sir, you are an INTJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

I suppose it's true.


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## bremen

Isfp I think


----------



## Crowbo

Most likely


----------



## Temizzle

Seven wing Six


----------



## Enoch

Chicken wings and fries

*assume I'm typed as whatever you want me to be typed as*


----------



## Temizzle

You're correctly typed as a bozo


----------



## Enoch

That's enough evidence for me, yes.

Why do you want me to be a bozo?

*assume INFJ*


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Enoch

You may assume I am an INFJ, yes. As for you, broken, old-fashioned creeper doll, I'm going for ENTP in public; privately I think you're INTP, and I trust you'll keep this to yourself.


----------



## Rydori

INFJ is correct from my opinion


----------



## Jaune

I get Ni rather than Se vibes from you, would have guessed INxJ.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ISFP and ILI share the same functions... and could mistype as each other if they have strong tertiary functions. Probably close.


----------



## Super Luigi

I suppose you could be an ISFP or an ISTP.


----------



## Rydori

ESXJ, could be either a T or F.


----------



## Reila

No.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> No.


You're not dumb enough to mistype yourself and settle adamantly on it, so INFJ is probably correct.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> *You're not dumb enough* to mistype yourself and settle adamantly on it, so INFJ is probably correct.


I will take that as a compliment. Skip me.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@Turi
Correct as usual. How can INTJ NOT be correct?


----------



## goldthysanura

ISTP seemed more fitting to me. Your posts have this impulsive SP-ish quality to them, and I thought you were ISFP or ISTP from your pictures


----------



## Jaune

I can see ISFP. You seem like an introvert that uses Se.


----------



## Rydori

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I can see ISFP. You seem like an introvert that uses Se.


You?re an INTP in my opinion


----------



## Sybow

I don't know. I think you had a different type earlier (not 100% sure).
Since I take that in consideration, I think you might not be finished looking for your type yet.
But thats just my assumption.


----------



## Enoch

You are correctly typed, it is obvious when looking at the photo of yourself in the 'Type the Member Above Based on Their Picture' thread.

*assume INFJ or INTP*


----------



## Reila

INTP. You are not INFJ, stop joking around.


----------



## Sybow

Ah.. looking your sig, I think I have seen you before (and actually remember you somehow).

Yes, you are accurately typed.


----------



## Super Luigi

sure enough


----------



## Crowbo

most likely


----------



## Enoch

Yes, of course.

*assume INXP*


----------



## BranchMonkey

Since you wrote--if you were being serious--that you've never finished a book in your entire life, that would not jibe (unless there is some explanation you haven't shared) with INTP, so INFP is a possibility, especially if you express your values via art of some sort, or are hesitant to express it at all out of some kind of neurotic fear--again, I've seen no information on this, so this is just a nod to the possibility, not any kind of certainty.


----------



## Enoch

Well I must add that I've never really started any books either. Too lazy and too little confidence paired with the inability to concentrate. Plus I don't really express anything, I don't really have anything to express, nothing that I can find anyway, and this has always been the case.

You are correctly typed.

*assume INXP*


----------



## Reila

INFP. It seems you can't be INTP if you don't read books, after all.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*assume INFJ or even ENTP*


----------



## Rydori

An INTP that never reads books? I assume ISTP


----------



## Enoch

No.

Bloody hell, I've been typed as everything known to man. At least my confusion is justifiable. 

*assume INFJ*


----------



## Jaune

ISTP would be my guess.


----------



## Enoch

ISTP for you too.


----------



## Rydori

ISTP indeed.


----------



## Enoch

ISTP thinks you are very hard to type, maybe an ISTJ.


----------



## Rydori

An ISTJ I am not, Mr ISTP


----------



## Temizzle

I can see ISFP


----------



## Enoch

I can see ENTJ, beneath your name.

Yes.

*assume INFJ*


----------



## Sybow

INFJ? Nah.. I don't think you are to be honest.


----------



## Knave

This circle-jerk is still happening? A hilariously ironic thread.

TMLT search for their type by others mainly with the sole perpose of searching for their own type


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.

TMLT be accurately typed.


----------



## Rydori

ISTP

TLMT Enoch is


----------



## Knave

INFP

TMLT wear a mask once they exit their front door


----------



## Enoch

INXP.

TMLT spend more time outside than they do inside.


----------



## Knave

ESTP

TMLT believe life is an endless dream within some kind of coma


----------



## Rydori

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. I'm really not because you cannot see me lolololol


Good logic, you got me there XDDDD


----------



## atamagasuita

Emulsions said:


> Good logic, you got me there XDDDD


Entp..busted. XD


----------



## Super Luigi

You being an ENTP wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*assume broken INTP*


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Enoch said:


> Yes.
> 
> *assume broken INTP*


That's fair I guess? Not too much to harvest info from, so INFP close second as I see being more sharply aware of your "brokenness" as more of a feeler feature.


----------



## Enoch

Probably yes.

*assume broken INTP*


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Mr Castelo

I don't have any complaints for now.


----------



## Crowbo

Most likely


----------



## Rydori

Yes

*assume anything with Se-Ni*


----------



## Pippo

Yes, though I get an ISTP feeling.


----------



## Sybow

Yeah I'm pretty sure you are correctly typed.


----------



## Rydori

Isfp sounds correct


----------



## Enoch

ISFP tastes incorrect.


----------



## Super Luigi

assuming INTP again, sure


----------



## Pippo

Having studied you, excuse the phrase, you seem like an ESFP.


----------



## Enoch

Never thought I'd see you here or anywhere else.

XNTJ.

*skip me*


----------



## Knave

Historical appears to be INTJ but PUNK is a possibility as well


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> Having studied you, excuse the phrase, you seem like an ESFP.


I don't understand why anybody would think I'm an FP at all, I'm not really self-aware.
I could see weaker Fi as a TJ, but obviously I'm inclined to think that I use Fe instead of Fi.



@Knave I haven't seen enough posts from you to know.


----------



## tinyheart

Maybe.


----------



## atamagasuita

Yes. Korean weeb


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes, it fits you.


----------



## atamagasuita

No doesn't fit. Wider please


----------



## Turi

atamagasuita said:


> No doesn't fit. Wider please


xNTx troll. lol.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## atamagasuita

No.


----------



## Rydori

No


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yeah, you an sp all right.. making stuff in the volcano ( you have a volcano lair where you build things right?)


----------



## Reila

I never had any reasons to question your type.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I have every reason to type the question.. 

Yes you seem right.


----------



## Rydori

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Yeah, you an sp all right.. making stuff in the volcano ( you have a volcano lair where you build things right?)


Nope, I prefer somewhere colder, maybe a glacier lair. I mean the glacier even moves so it's free transport aound.

As of you I don't have any good reason to question your type.
ISFP it is.


----------



## Reila

You seem confident about your type ISFP, so I am not going to question you.


----------



## Sybow

Definitely has that INFJ look.
I'd say accurate.


----------



## Rydori

Yeeee


----------



## Krayfish

I know mbti and socionics don't match all the time but ILI and ISFP is kind of big jump, so I have a feeling something's off. Nonetheless, ISFP doesn't seem wrong.

**Assume INTP 9w1 sp/so**


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Is unknown


----------



## Xcopy

I don't know too many people more INTP than you.


----------



## Rydori

Yes, An ISFP you are


----------



## RaisinKG

Wew ye


----------



## Sybow

Unknown seems correct to me, because I don't know your type either


----------



## Rydori

Yep, I don't object


----------



## Crowbo

yaaaaaas nose maybe so. probably yes


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

yepp

I'm going to assume INFP this time


----------



## Rouskyrie

No type listed currently, but based on your threads, I'd say ISTP is most likely.


----------



## Pippo

You seem to be an ISTJ, considering the information from reading your "type-me" thread.


----------



## Retsu

actually posting on PerC so obviously intuitive

Yes


----------



## Witch of Oreo

From what few posts I saw you seemed more intuitive to me, introverted too, but not sure of the rest.


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## leictreon

Pretty obvious


----------



## Baf

Yes.


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Sybow

From INTP to INFJ to INFP... I don't know, really. I've seen you change your type frequently last time.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Super Luigi

I somehow doubt it, but you could be.


----------



## Enoch

xSFx.


----------



## Super Luigi

Wow, from INFP to INFJ so fast. INTP


----------



## Reila

Nope, @Enoch. Not sure about the user above's type.


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> Wow, from INFP to INFJ so fast. INTP


Is it in the INTPs nature to jump from type to type in minutes?

*skip me*


----------



## Sybow

Ah yes, pretty sure its accurate.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Sybow

Emulsions said:


> Yes


Always you eh :tongue:

And yes, even though I think ISTP might be it aswell.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

well, i did this test : https://www.arealme.com/16-personality-test-radar-version/en/?ag

first one was ISFJ, and the second was INTP.. lol.

i really can't see myself as a Judger, i can sometimes like order and structure, but most of the time i am messy ( you can even say lazy, i HATE anything related to work, prefer hearing music and playing video games ) and spontaneous, so i cant really see myself as ISFJ or INFJ.

i also cant really relate to INTP, when i was a kid i was always described as super energetic and emotional ( even some people called me soft ) . the only things i can relate to INTP that i do like to know how things work and some stereotypes about them ( like being lazy).

in the end, i really cant say what type i am, i can relate to INFP,ISFP,ISTP,ENFP,INTP and ENTP, i can't actually type myself 


and as for the main question ( is the person above bla bla bla accurately typed? ) i would say yes, but im not a professional :wink:


----------



## Pippo

ENXP

Please never type with the dichotomy of "I or E," etc.


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmmmmmmmmmmm hand on chin. Perhaps.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yep, seems correct.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Super Luigi

Yes


-imagine ESFJ-


----------



## Enoch

Can't tell.

Maybe an ESFP.

But ESFJ is most probable.


----------



## no013

With so many "unknown" things, it's hard for me to tell.

Going by the icon, I think 'I' and 'N' are likely, but 'F' might be as well. 

Scanning your comments, I think you might be a 'P' versus 'J' based on your use of "maybe" and "not sure" and "I don't sense"

INFP - also because you've posted in that forum


----------



## Super Luigi

Absolutely.


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Pippo

Definitely


----------



## Super Luigi

Naturally


----------



## BatFlapClap

I believe it to be so!


----------



## Enoch

If you're accurately typed and you know it, BatFlapClap your hands.


----------



## Rydori

Well, it's more fitting than INFJ thats for sure


----------



## Pippo

Indubitably.


----------



## Reila

I also think Ni-Se as being narrow in its interests. At least, that is true for me. I have been interested pretty much only in arts (drawing, music), games, films and psychology for my whole life. Sometimes something new picks my interest, but I usually quickly drop it.



Historical said:


> With utmost confidence.
> 
> Great PFP choice. You are truly one of the fine arts.


Thank you very much. I also like your choice of profile pictures, all very fitting to your username.

Anyways, both gentlemen above are accurately typed as INTJ, although Turi still has that INTP _vibe_ to me.


----------



## Pippo

He does have Lawliet as his avatar, an INTP.

Still set on INFJ for you.


----------



## Knave

Historical seems very INTJ. Turi probably too, if not, ISTP


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Anyways, both gentlemen above are accurately typed as INTJ, although Turi still has that INTP _vibe_ to me.


Is it because I'm funny?
You're probably typed correctly, there's arguments to be made for a number of other types too, but this is healthy, imo.


----------



## Knave

haha, I'm all types in one. A pure god.


----------



## Reila

The L avatar is fairly recent, though. I thought Turi vibed INTP even when he typed himself as INFJ. 



Turi said:


> Is it because I'm funny?
> You're probably typed correctly, there's arguments to be made for a number of other types too, but this is healthy, imo.


I don't think you are funny. You are quite trolly, which you yourself tend to attribute to INTPs. Of course, I am not questioning your type. You made yourself very clear in the PMs we exchanged.

Skip this one.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> haha, I'm all types in one. A pure god.


Ha, that was still in response to Reila, I've only seen about 2-3 of your posts, I wouldn't have a clue what type you are.
Your sig sounds Fe. Do you tell that to all the boys you share ice-creams with at the beach?


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> The L avatar is fairly recent, though. I thought Turi vibed INTP even when he typed himself as INFJ.
> 
> 
> I don't think you are funny. You are quite trolly, which you yourself tend to attribute to INTPs. Of course, I am not questioning your type. You made yourself very clear in the PMs we exchanged.
> 
> Skip this one.


I feel like I'm hilarious and constantly hammering out pure gold after pure *gold*, but nobody gets them and people wind up not liking me.

*skip me*


----------



## Pippo

I would imagine an Fe signature being more like, "Do something great with your life" (Though that sounds Fe-Ni) or "Be kind to everyone you meet, for they are all fighting a hard battle"

Knave seems ENFP to me. Give us some of your posts on how you always _need_ to be creating something


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Ha, that was still in response to Reila, I've only seen about 2-3 of your posts, I wouldn't have a clue what type you are.
> Your sig sounds Fe. Do you tell that to all the boys you share ice-creams with at the beach?


I was rpmcmurphy before, and you typed me as a sure INFP.
@Reila, Turi is not a troll, he's just passionate and opinionated, and jerky from certain perspectives


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> I would imagine an Fe signature being more like, "Do something great with your life" (Though that sounds Fe-Ni) or "Be kind to everyone you meet, for they are all fighting a hard battle"
> 
> Knave seems ENFP to me. Give us some of your posts on how you always _need_ to be creating something



Telling people what to do sounds Te dom to me, _*bruv*_.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> I was rpmcmurphy before, and you typed me as a sure INFP.
> @Reila, Turi is not a troll, he's just passionate and opinionated, and jerky from certain perspectives


Fair enough. People changing their usernames messes with my head.
INFP fits. Still an F dom. >______________>


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*assume ENXP in an Si grip.*


----------



## Reila

Knave said:


> @Reila, Turi is not a troll, he's just passionate and opinionated, and jerky from certain perspectives


He is definitely a troll in some of his posts. :kitteh: I guess you need to have the X-Men Ni superpowers to notice it.

@Enoch: That is a rather stupid signature quote. As for your type, you might just be the strangest INFP I have seen.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Telling people what to do sounds Te dom to me, _*bruv*_.












I've gotten pretty frustrated with @Enoch , when he reconsidered his type after I handed him, what I thought to be, definitive evidence that he was an INFP.

I've spoken with him in a skype chat we have for some of the PerC members, and almost everything about him reminded me of my sister, an INFP, minus, of course, the Communism.


----------



## Knave

@Enoch is 84.3% INFP


----------



## Enoch

Reila said:


> @Enoch: That is a rather stupid signature quote. As for your type, you might just be the strangest INFP I have seen.


Why the sudden change of mind?


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> Why the sudden change of mind?


Nothing wrong with your signature quote. INFJs aren't even real anyway, don't listen to them.


----------



## Rydori

Enfp?

*assume anything with not Si*


----------



## Pippo

Yes, though as it has been discussed, ISXP with a slight chance of ISTP.


----------



## Turi

IxTJ

Oh shit son:
https://www.123test.com/report/CHL2FZYL9LJZT91MHO

INFP in the house everybody, check me out, check out all my feels


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> IxTJ
> 
> Oh shit son:
> https://www.123test.com/report/CHL2FZYL9LJZT91MHO
> 
> INFP in the house everybody, check me out, check out all my feels


I received INFJ on the official MBTI assessment.

Check out my feels, bitch.

http://prntscr.com/ha5rrg


----------



## Rydori

Historical said:


> Yes, though as it has been discussed, ISXP with a slight chance of ISTP.


Why ISTP :/


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> I received INFJ on the official MBTI assessment.
> 
> Check out my feels, bitch.


Same here, I can even provide my report, haha.


----------



## Pippo

Emulsions said:


> Why ISTP :/


You don't seem as value-driven as I would expect an IXFP to be.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

I'm not value driven


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm not value driven


Your Fi over everything else says otherwise.

Let's not derail this, now.

Someone give my type a guess.

https://www.123test.com/report/AYHXQMXSLYWDPTPNEX
Oh nice.


----------



## Rydori

Yeah your an INTJ from what I can see.

Did that jung test as well 
https://www.123test.com/report/PGXD1WW8QAOYV54CGV

That's actually very funny.


----------



## Turi

Emulsions said:


> Yeah your an INTJ from what I can see.
> 
> Did that jung test as well
> https://www.123test.com/report/PGXD1WW8QAOYV54CGV
> 
> That's actually very funny.


It fits you circa October 2017 doesn't it?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> It fits you circa October 2017 doesn't it?


Quite I guess,but this is a new month! I gotta go with the flow and change types.


----------



## Agent X

I would *strongly* consider INFP. While ISTJ could be considered a "fit" from certain perspectives, the function stack of both those types, I believe you exhibit in your posts.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Sure.


----------



## Rydori

Yes I think you're INTJ @Asmodeus

@Agent X But neither of types (ISTJ and INFP) are fitting. :tongue:


*Assume ISFP*


----------



## Agent X

Emulsions said:


> Yes I think you're INTJ @Asmodeus
> @Agent X Hmm, do you see Ne or Se from me?


From what I saw in your posts previously, I assumed it was Ne over Se preference, however I would have to re-examine your posts (which could prove tedious). I do recall, at one point in this thread, I was in doubt ISTJ was a good fit for you cognitively. It did seem that the function stack was correct, however it did not quite feel right. Perhaps my Ni is telling me you might be INFP (perhaps with a marginal preference of N>S).

@Asmodaeus, the INTJ I relate most to. Correct.


----------



## Turi

@Emulsions lol what's with the sig? How can you be sure of your auxiliary function, but not your dominant?

When you read function descriptions, which one feels like it's your default or most "you"?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Emulsions lol what's with the sig? How can you be sure of your auxiliary function, but not your dominant?
> 
> When you read function descriptions, which one feels like it's your default or most "you"?


Fi, no doubts.


----------



## Turi

Emulsions said:


> Fi, no doubts.


What's with the sig then?


----------



## Reila

ESFJ, naturally.


----------



## Agent X

Reila said:


> ESFJ, naturally.


I believe she was waiting for a certain penguin to appear on this thread..


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> What's with the sig then?


I don't know really, just wanted to show it.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> ESFJ, naturally.


check out all these cupcakes I baked for all of us harmony charity generous friendly upbeat bubbly caring gentle :kitteh: :kitteh:


----------



## Turi

Agent X said:


> I believe she was waiting for a certain penguin to appear on this thread..


Ah, the old pre-emptively type the ninja poster above you trick, a crowd favourite.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> check out all these cupcakes I baked for all of us harmony charity generous friendly upbeat bubbly caring gentle :kitteh: :kitteh:


I would take the chocolate cupcake.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Correct - at least no reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## Baf

Your type is correct and has been since I'm on here.


----------



## Super Luigi

Absolutely.


----------



## Sybow

Yeah, ESFJ fits you.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

INFP maybe? well, ISFJ can be very similar, i guess.


----------



## Crowbo

I would answer but sadly you're


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Crowbo said:


> I would answer but sadly you're
> 
> View attachment 738289


lol i forgot about it :tongue:


well, before this i was INFP, but well, i really not sure about that.


and as for the type : well, i actually really can't say, but ENXP sounds like a fit for you, but like i always say, its just a guess :wink:


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

As an athiest Jew? I won't dispute that.


----------



## Super Luigi

Could be ISFP


----------



## Knave

ESFJ seems right

assume anything you want


----------



## CultOfPersonality

well unknown just like me.. i will assume XNXJ, but its only based on your signature and avatar so meh.


----------



## Rouskyrie

INFP seems most likely, but one could also argue ENFP.


----------



## Enoch

Unknown is correct for me, I don't have a clue.

Assume that I'm a Type 2 diabetic.


----------



## Reila

ISFJ is a possibility. It seems more likely than INFP and INFJ, at least.


----------



## Enoch

Good, I'd much rather.

Although this would be disappointing since I am attracted to ESFJ women (in theory), I don't think it logical for those two to be together.

You might be, you could be an ISFJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

Your test results showed too much Ne for you to use dominant Si. INTP or ENTP.


----------



## Retsu

Sure


----------



## Turi

Super sceptical because ISFJs appear to be incredibly rare online. The true unicorns.

I'm unfamiliar with your posts however your sig says official result was ISTP - why do you feel you're an ISFJ?


----------



## Reila

Yes, of course. You are also an INFP and a panda.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Yes, of course. You are also an INFP and a panda.



I'm basically







Not opposed to INFJ for you.


----------



## Rydori

You seem way more serious to be an F type tbh.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I accept


----------



## Turi

Emulsions said:


> You seem way more serious to be an F type tbh.


This is interesting, because of the people I know, and who have taken the 16personalities test (ain't nobody else going to pay for the official thing or dive into typology like I have, amongst my friends), the INFP and ESFJs are far and away the most 'serious' ones.

My INTP, ESTP and ISTJ friends are all nowhere near as serious.

I don't see the connection between seriousness and F or T in the first place, but my own experience would suggest it's other way around, if I were to even try connect them together.

My INFP friend is probably the most serious person I know. 
Not that this ridiculously small sample size proves anything.

I think ISFP fits you, btw.


I think Fi as a dominant function is massively intense and can be very serious, look at the plethora of musicians. They don't get to where they are by treating life as one big joke.


I think Grandmaster Yoda above me is likely an INTP but I've only seen him around basically this thread. Lol.


----------



## Reila

I think if you are going back to a TiFe-related type, INTP is the type for you. Also, you contradict yourself so much.



Turi said:


> Not opposed to INFJ for you.


Nah bruh, I am totally an INFP in denial.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Absolutely INFJ


----------



## Temizzle

Uhhh I honestly have no idea. Not enough info. I guess that's typical of 5s


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> I think if you are going back to a TiFe-related type, INTP is the type for you. Also, you contradict yourself so much.
> 
> 
> Nah bruh, I am totally an INFP in denial.



INTP doesn't work, I've tried.
Ti tbh is a bit of a pain in the arse for me. Gives me a headache.

INFP in denial. Lol.


What I don't get, is that so many INFPs and INFJs mistype as each other, yet the cognitive function stacks are supposed to be completely different.
I seriously doubt thousands of people out there are just mistyping themselves so badly.

Doesn't it make sense the dichotomy would be more accurate, making them share all the INFx characteristics?
Just works better in my head.

I think getting mixed up between INFJ and INFP (I'm aware you're joking btw) is a real, legitimate thing that people might do.

Kind of irks me to see youtubers be like "you shouldn't ever get mixed up between these, they share no functions" motherfucker they share introversion they share being intuitives and they share being feelers of course they're going to get mixed up.

>_<


I know I contradict myself a lot. More than a lot. All the time. 24/7.
I contradict myself all day with regards to my own type. 
Totally aware of that.

As far as typology in general is concerned, I don't strive for consistency, I seek the truth and a complete understanding of everything, it makes sense my opinions and view will change on things as I take in new information and it makes sense and clicks into place.

I'm more than happy to completely change how I perceive things to be, if it makes more sense to me to do so.
Definitely not concerned with consistency - goes for other people too, I like seeing other people change their type and try to get a feel for how they understand themselves through that particular lense as opposed to other lenses.

I.E if you typed yourself as an ISFJ, I'd be asking how you feel your Si manifests, why the change etc, rather than just calling you out as someone who changes their type.
I'd be trying to understand why you felt that way, and try get a feel for what you think Si is etc.


@Temizzle yeah, probably an ENTJ, you laid out why you feel that's your preference over ENTP iirc, so, that's that.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> My INTP, ESTP and ISTJ friends are all nowhere near as serious.
> 
> My INFP friend is probably the most serious person I know.
> Not that this ridiculously small sample size proves anything.


True, I have a two INFP friends that are the most laid back people in the world, their so calm and abstract with everything. On the other hand I have an ISFJ sister who's probably the most serious person in the world. She absolutely hates it when I play little pranks on her at times. My dad who I reckon is ISTJ is really laid back after work though unless he's stressed. I mean personally I'm only ever super serious when I'm actually pissed or there's a last minute assignment I need to do.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Most probably..


----------



## Temizzle

INTP vibes from u tbh


----------



## Pippo

Yes'm


----------



## Crowbo

Yaaaaaas


----------



## unstable.exe

Definitely (ಠ_ಠ).

_(I'm ISTJ)_


----------



## Super Luigi

Shouldn't the 5 or 8 be first for an ISTJ?


----------



## Retsu

Turi said:


> Super sceptical because ISFJs appear to be incredibly rare online. The true unicorns.
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with your posts however your sig says official result was ISTP - why do you feel you're an ISFJ?


The corporate result thinks because I like to know how things work and I have a little bit of sense that I must be an ISTP. I'm Si to the bone and Fe too - everything is based on past experience for me and I constantly think "have I been here before" and freeze up if I don't. I defer to others in decision making and gain a consensus decision instead of using my own personal logic first. I could pretend to be an ISTP but I'd be kidding myself.

--skip me--


----------



## Turi

Retsu said:


> The corporate result thinks because I like to know how things work and I have a little bit of sense that I must be an ISTP. I'm Si to the bone and Fe too - everything is based on past experience for me and I constantly think "have I been here before" and freeze up if I don't. I defer to others in decision making and gain a consensus decision instead of using my own personal logic first. I could pretend to be an ISTP but I'd be kidding myself.
> 
> --skip me--


Sounds ISFJ to me!
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Agent X

I also subscribe to *Asmodaeus'* view that you are intuitive. INTP seems correct.


----------



## Turi

I think INTJ is accurate.


----------



## Reila

I think INFJ is inaccurate.


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> I think INTJ is accurate.


Innacurate

and reply to PMs for the love of god
@Reila seems ok


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> I think INFJ is inaccurate.


Internet troll! INTP!



The red spirit said:


> Innacurate
> 
> and reply to PMs for the love of god
> 
> @Reila seems ok


It's "inaccurate" and okay I will when I can, for real.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Internet troll! INTP!








* *




Don't ask.
* *




Who are you trying to bullshit with this INFJ thing?


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to bullshit with this INFJ thing?


Oh, I'ma ask.
What the fuq?


----------



## Rydori

I rolled the dice once, it said no. 

I think INTP.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Oh, I'ma ask.
> What the fuq?


----------



## Jaune

I do think that INFJ is a good fit for you.


----------



## Turi

ISTJ? Why the switch?
Do you relate to Si-Te?


----------



## Rydori

Actually, second guessing I would say INFJ can work, but your analysis from your threads are super detailed which I see more as Ti.


----------



## Turi

Emulsions said:


> Actually, second guessing I would say INFJ can work, but your analysis from your threads are super detailed which I see more as Ti.


It baffles me as to how people really see Ti in my posts.
I can understand it, I suppose.

Ti is about categorising things and defining things in order to understand them.
I don't feel like I do this to a degree that would have it as my dominant function and it's something I have to actively do anyway, not a natural preference.

Check this out, out of context but it's cool.
Got it from Depth Typology by Mark Hunziker, which he got from John Beebe from where precisely, I'm not sure/can't remember.










Ni fits best.


Why did you switch to Ti?
You relate to Ti more than Fi?


----------



## Retsu

That's a really interesting table.

Seems legit for your type to use a table in this kind of thread.


----------



## Turi

Retsu said:


> That's a really interesting table.
> 
> Seems legit for your type to use a table in this kind of thread.


It does, actually, considering my current 'real life' situation of being stressed out due to not earning enough money to pay the bills.
Using charts and tables etc is typically a Te stereotype, however Te manifests in an INFJ as a tendency to waste time trying to organise things when under stress.

It does make sense an INFJ would spew out that kind of thing to try set things in order, when their life is falling to sheeeeeeeettttttt.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Why did you switch to Ti?
> You relate to Ti more than Fi?


The good old change type for others to notice. Although I'm not as troll as @Enoch sometimes.

Honestly though I'll probably make another of 'type me threadl with your questionnaire .


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Emulsions said:


> The good old change type for others to notice. Although I'm not as troll as @Enoch sometimes.
> 
> Honestly though I'll probably make another of 'type me threadl with your questionnaire .


It's like you wanna try everything at least once? Very ISTPish.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possible


----------



## Turi

Emulsions said:


> The good old change type for others to notice. Although I'm not as troll as @Enoch sometimes.
> 
> Honestly though I'll probably make another of 'type me threadl with your questionnaire .


Cool, I made a second one based off of some information I got from a Facebook post, which was based off of Linda Berens work.
It's in the "What's my type?" section as a new cognitive functions quiz.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intfj


----------



## Pippo

The Penguin said:


> @Historical
> This is nonsense. You make accusations about me. I make accusations about you. So you don't approve of how I go about defending myself to you? So what? I don't have to defend myself to you. You could consider it evidence if you would contact Temizzle on your own. That's why I referred you to him. You want me to argue. No. That's not appropriate. Not when you continue to contradict me, and criticize everything I have done. Grow up. You want somebody to explain, but you won't listen to me. So I repeat the following.
> 
> You should still contact @*Temizzle
> *


This never was personal.
As my lord, Turi, has said, "You can be any type you want", but I'm still going to try to show you why I believe that you're not an ISTJ and defend my arguments as I see necessary.

In no way am I trying to criticize everything you've done or you as a person, nor have I done so.

I'm not trying to get you to argue with me. I'm trying to get you to understand and agree with me. I already explained that I would contact Temizzle later, and my problem with what you've done is that I believe you are ignoring my evidence in place of a single conversation.

You put a lot of faith in one conversation. :wink:


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

^ Yeah


----------



## Pippo

Eeeyup


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> This never was personal.
> As my lord, Turi, has said, "You can be any type you want", but I'm still going to try to show you why I believe that you're not an ISTJ and defend my arguments as I see necessary.
> 
> In no way am I trying to criticize everything you've done or you as a person, nor have I done so.
> 
> I'm not trying to get you to argue with me. I'm trying to get you to understand and agree with me. I already explained that I would contact Temizzle later, and my problem with what you've done is that I believe you are ignoring my evidence in place of a single conversation.
> 
> You put a lot of faith in one conversation. :wink:


You're wrong. One's type is always personal.
You can't say that people can be any type they want, and contradict them when they decide their type. It's their decision, not yours. It's hypocritical. You have criticized me, and you want an argument. You never gave me any evidence. Oh wait. You just called it "my evidence". This is coming from the same man who said "this never was personal" well then. Hmm. You're contradicting yourself. At any rate, it's not your evidence. I already knew what you told me. I know that I took the test, I know what I said about a video. That's irrelevant. One test, and one video, don't prove a thing. Yes I have. I trust Temizzle. He was always respectful and professional, unlike you. That single wink is a symbol. It gives me reason to find you guilty of trolling.


----------



## Pippo

The Penguin said:


> Historical said:
> 
> 
> 
> This never was personal.
> As my lord, Turi, has said, "You can be any type you want", but I'm still going to try to show you why I believe that you're not an ISTJ and defend my arguments as I see necessary.
> 
> In no way am I trying to criticize everything you've done or you as a person, nor have I done so.
> 
> I'm not trying to get you to argue with me. I'm trying to get you to understand and agree with me. I already explained that I would contact Temizzle later, and my problem with what you've done is that I believe you are ignoring my evidence in place of a single conversation.
> 
> You put a lot of faith in one conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. One's type is always personal.
> You can't say that people can be any type they want, and contradict them when they decide their type. It's their decision, not yours. It's hypocritical. You have criticized me, and you want an argument. You never gave me any evidence. Oh wait. You just called it "my evidence". This is coming from the same man who said "this never was personal" well then. Hmm. You're contradicting yourself. At any rate, it's not your evidence. I already knew what you told me. I know that I took the test, I know what I said about a video. That's irrelevant. One test, and one video, don't prove a thing. Yes I have. I trust Temizzle. He was always respectful and professional, unlike you. That single wink is a symbol. It gives me reason to find you guilty of trolling.
Click to expand...

I think this reply itself is sufficient evidence for you not being an ISTJ.

I rest my case.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@The Penguin
Whatever you say :dry:


----------



## Enoch

Highly probable.


----------



## nam

Can be not wrong


----------



## Super Luigi

maybe


----------



## Enoch

Highly unlikely.


----------



## Ronney

maybe


----------



## Super Luigi

Enoch said:


> Highly unlikely.


What would you suggest, then?


@*Ronney* yes


----------



## Enoch

I don't know.


----------



## Ronney

INTP you haven't INTP'd enough yet to know


----------



## Witch of Oreo

A very ENTP-ish response.


----------



## Super Luigi

Whatever you say :dry:


----------



## Pippo

Of course not.


----------



## Super Luigi

Of course not.


----------



## Enoch

Of course not.


----------



## Super Luigi

Of course not.


----------



## Super Luigi

Wow, so many people were skipped. Let me personally take care of that.

@*BlazerGun* I guess INTP instead of INFP

@*Songs unsung* looks like INFJ is good, that's often how I see Te, too

@*Turi* Ni-dom, dunno if it's Te or Fe


*think ESFP*


----------



## Enoch

Maybe almost.


----------



## Crowbo

don't think so


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Reila

No. Nice trolling, though.


----------



## Enoch

Well, you may be surprised that I'm not. Who knows?

INFJ.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Agent X

No, ISTP is incorrect. I believe ISFP or INFP is your respective type.

@BlazerGun, based on your response history, I strongly believe (and a hunch) that your type is INTP. If you feel the inclination, I would like to offer my services in typing you via PM.


----------



## Crowbo

Yes


----------



## Enoch

You are the best type that a man can be, yes.


----------



## Reila

Doubtful.


----------



## Enoch

I've personally ruled out INFP, and INTP is very unlikely.

What else would you suggest?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Yes 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> I've personally ruled out INFP, and INTP is very unlikely.
> 
> What else would you suggest?


You score too high on Ne and Fi to be anything else, my friend.

As I've mentioned, you score negative points on Ni on the Cognitive Functions test.

ENXP is unlikely when comparing you to the ENXPs on this forum and ones I know.

ISFP is unlikely because Se doesn't appear to be much in your blood.

I suggest you reconsider INFP.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Unlikely.


----------



## Reila

Incorrecto, señor.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Certainly.


----------



## Wild

Perhaps


----------



## Pippo

Eeeeyup


----------



## Enoch

Reila *Ni*mu.

If INFJ has been eliminated, the only other possibility is INTJ.

It is either one of the two.


----------



## Rydori

Nah


----------



## Reila

You are not an INTJ, nor an INFJ. I am starting to believe you know your type, but are in denial about it. Maybe.

As for the champion above me, I thought ISFP was kinda fitting.


----------



## Rydori

You know my answer

*Assume anything that does not contain Ne at all*


----------



## Pippo

Yes

Quite a few people seem to think I'm an ENTJ because of my habit of arguing with people. :/


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Seems likely. I wouldn't think of you as an ENTJ due to being argumentative. A lot of types are argumentative but what sort of argument would be the deciding factor.


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> Are you saying I thought you were too strict on typing methods? In that case you're incorrect.
> Are you saying I thought you were too easy to switch in types? In that case you're correct, and I still believe that.


I'm not saying anything other than what I said already.



person above me, yes


----------



## Pippo

For once, Yes.


----------



## Super Luigi

yeah, I guess so


----------



## CultOfPersonality

unknown is the best type roud:


The Penguin is ESFJ, and you are also :wink:


----------



## Super Luigi

infp

It's hard for me to tell if I'm FeSi or SeFi, but I'm leaning more towards SeFi.


----------



## Malandro

Oh, you changed your mind again lol. I don't know, I would've gone ENFJ but ESFP does actually make sense.


----------



## Super Luigi

Malandro said:


> Oh, you changed your mind again lol. I don't know, I would've gone ENFJ but ESFP does actually make sense.


Yeah, I do that, but I'm not trolling and I'm not fooling around, I just get a little confused sometimes.

-skip me, Malandro's your star now-


----------



## Pippo

Yes; ain't nothin' to it.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Reila

Yes.

I like that new picture, @The Penguin


----------



## Asmodaeus

Indeed.


----------



## Pippo

Indooobitably.


----------



## Enoch

Wild said:


> INFJ probably fits due to the comical and somewhat unfitting way in which you use the term "bad bitches".


Well I'm very paranoid you see, so I keep a couple of bad bitches outside of my house in the garden to scare of the strangers who have no intention but to kill me. They're the only company that I have.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Super Luigi

esfp 7w6


----------



## Pippo

^ESFP

ILI in Socionics roughly translates to an MBTI INTJ, but that doesn't seem right.

I'll go with what we had you on and say ISXP.


----------



## Wild

Enoch said:


> Well I'm very paranoid you see, so I keep a couple of bad bitches outside of my house in the garden to scare of the strangers who have no intention but to kill me. They're the only company that I have.


I could be one of those bad bitches outside of your house, if you paid me. 

INTP for Emulsions? Idk, I haven't seen many of their posts but INTPs seem to like boobs on cute asian girls.

I guess that makes me INTP too


----------



## Super Luigi

You know, @Historical , you can use Riddler for an avatar. I mean, maybe you're not a fan, but since your signature reads "Knowledge is Power", it could work. No, I'm not trying to get us all on a Bat-fan thing. I just thought it might work better with INTJ than your current theme. Your call.

-skip me-


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> You know, @Historical , you can use Riddler for an avatar. I mean, maybe you're not a fan, but since your signature reads "Knowledge is Power", it could work. No, I'm not trying to get us all on a Bat-fan thing. I just thought it might work better with INTJ than your current theme. Your call.
> 
> -skip me-


Who should I be?

*skip me*


----------



## Pippo

Wild said:


> I could be one of those bad bitches outside of your house, if you paid me.
> 
> INTP for Emulsions? Idk, I haven't seen many of their posts but INTPs seem to like boobs on cute asian girls.
> 
> I guess that makes me INTP too


That was a rollercoaster of thoughts and emotions.

Correctly typed.


----------



## Wild

Historical said:


> That was a rollercoaster of thoughts and emotions.
> 
> Correctly typed.


Correctly typed because you perceived me stating three facts involving bitches, INTPs, and boobs as a rollercoaster of thoughts and emotions

Like holy shit if you think that's a rollercoaster you should spend a day with me in person lmfao


----------



## Asmodaeus

Hell yeah!


----------



## Super Luigi

^ oh yeah




Enoch said:


> Who should I be?
> 
> *skip me*


Well since you're out of your gourd, the Mad Hatter.


----------



## Enoch

Yes to @Asmodaeus.


----------



## Super Luigi

I said he was, already.

I somehow doubt INFJ is your game.


----------



## Rydori

ESFP is an alright fit


----------



## Jaune

ESFP is an alright fit for you too.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Unknown is a better fit than ISTJ


----------



## Pippo

Yes'm.

Apparently people think I'm also of the following:
ISTJ
ISTP
INTP
ENTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sí


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Pippo

Seems to be.


----------



## Reila

Beems to se.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

inb4 the police come and kick down my door.


----------



## Pippo

>trying to use 4chan greentext
>not using proper formatting

You have little to no Ni, and we would see it even if you were:
A. Looping
B. In your shadow
C. Mentally disturbed
D. In an unhealthy version of your type
E. Any combination of the above


----------



## Enoch

Hello officer.

You are accurately typed.


----------



## Rydori

I?m on my phone so I can?t check now, but if it?s INTP yes. If it?s INFJ then no


----------



## Enoch

Anything is a possibility with you dear.

How about now?


----------



## sippingcappucino

Enoch said:


> Anything is a possibility with you dear.
> 
> How about now?


Ur, no.


----------



## Enoch

sippingcappucino said:


> Ur, no.


What else then?


----------



## Pippo

INFP.

I've already explained why, and I think it's very obvious and clean-cut.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Rydori

100% correct


----------



## Reila

Enoch% correct.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Enoch

Reila said:


> Enoch% correct.


Reila, what does this mean?


----------



## Rydori

Reila said:


> Enoch% correct.


Well it would be "E'noch correct for sure and not "I"noch correct. So you have a point. I'm ESFP as ever


----------



## Enoch

Rydori said:


> Well it would be "E'noch correct for sure and not "I"noch correct. So you have a point.


Well if it is corresponding with my age you've got to wait just over 81 years until you are 100% accurately typed, you'll be dead before you find out.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> Well if it is corresponding with my age you've got to wait just over 81 years until you are 100% accurately typed, you'll be dead before you find out.


I was reffering to E for extrovert and I for Introvert, I could of been more clear actually. My bad.


----------



## Reila

Rydori said:


> Well it would be "E'noch correct for sure and not "I"noch correct. So you have a point. I'm ESFP as ever


:shocked:


----------



## Reila

Enoch said:


> Reila, what does this mean?


In that post, it meant incorrect.


----------



## Rydori

INTJ for sure, maybe INTJ. But certainly INTJ


----------



## Temizzle

Witch of Oreo said:


> I confirm his answer as INTJ and INTJ are always right (unless being silently watched by INTP).


Wtf does this mean...

and yes ESFP we already concluded that but sounds about right.


----------



## Enoch

yh m8.

INFant Junior for me.


----------



## Rydori

Nah mate


----------



## Enoch

u fukn want to fite about it m8, I'll fukn slap u down.

u r ESFP m8.

INFJ 4 me.


----------



## Temizzle

Absolutely wrong.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> u fukn want to fite about it m8, I'll fukn slap u down.
> 
> u r ESFP m8.
> 
> INFJ 4 me.


u wan shum fam? i'll give it to ya lad.

As for above poster yes ENTJ fits


----------



## Crowbo

Yaaaah

ninjad


----------



## Enoch

ur a fukn ENTP u fukn nobend.

stop fukn postin, conformasion of wot u already fukn now.

im a fukn injf mystic u fukn bellend, ansa yh 4 me.


----------



## Turi

intp?


----------



## Enoch

probably not, I don't read books and I'm very emotionally unstable.

INTJ for you.


----------



## Rydori

That proves it, INFP.
Gotcha boi


----------



## Enoch

yh but I'm not a fukn baby tho m8.

i'm a bstrd infj.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> yh but I'm not a fukn baby tho m8.
> 
> i'm a bstrd infj.


all Feelers are babys m8 while all Thinkers are robots, you didn't know!!!????


----------



## Enoch

Rydori said:


> all Feelers are babys m8 while all Thinkers are robots, you didn't know!!!????


wot abt the fkn xstps m8, call them fkn robots and they'll knock ur fkn block off


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> wot abt the fkn xstps m8, call them fkn robots and they'll knock ur fkn block off


Only to with the NFs, we sensors get love.


----------



## Enoch

Rydori said:


> Only to with the NFs, we sensors get love.


s>n m8 ur rite, fk the intellechol snobs.

infps are actually fkn evil m8, ar dow trust em.

infjs r the only moraly gud type m8.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> s>n m8 ur rite, fk the intellechol snobs.
> 
> infps are actually fkn evil m8, ar dow trust em.
> 
> infjs r the only moraly gud type m8.


naaaaa mate Ps are better than J and less evul. Js plan stuff the evul like dictator. lololololol


----------



## Adena

See no reason why not


----------



## Enoch

Probably, yes.


----------



## kevinlolwut

Looks about right. I can FEEEEEEEEL it


----------



## Pippo

I can SEE it.


----------



## Rydori

Yes I PERCEIVED it.


----------



## Turi

Don't mind ESFP for you at all.
Sounds weird, to call yourself an "E" when you're an introvert though.

I've put myself as unknown atm - I'm considering ISFJ - anyone think Si _kinda _fits?


----------



## Knave

ISFJ really? You trolling?

Skip me


----------



## Enoch

Whatever type you are, I am.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Don't mind ESFP for you at all.
> Sounds weird, to call yourself an "E" when you're an introvert though.
> 
> I've put myself as unknown atm - I'm considering ISFJ - anyone think Si _kinda _fits?


Turi, there's been a lot of time between when I set out my first type-me threads and when I'm speaking to you now.

That being said, I have complete confidence that you are an INXJ, and I am very confident that you are an INTJ.

Knave is an ENFP
Enoch is an INFP.


----------



## Knave

ENFP baby! You ready to start our own personality theory?


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> ISFJ really? You trolling?
> 
> Skip me


Not really, I want to develop more of an understanding, as I find it difficult to tell whether I use Ni, or if I use Si and just have an abstract way of thinking, and a hazy memory due to my upbringing.

I don't relate to most Si stereotypes and have only ever reported an Si result once, which was actually a dichotomy test via an app in the android store ages ago, which was ISTJ.

I'm mostly just kinda sussing it out, because I can see Si making sense - just, in a very niche kind of way.
Si makes a lot of sense, if I apply it specifically to things that interest me greatly.
"In general", no there's no chance of Si.
But Si is a really specific, focused function, as I understand it.

So it makes no sense to consider Si being "dutiful" or "traditional" or "detail oriented" in general everyday life, about everything.. it makes more sense to apply the Si traits to the Si users specific interests.
Then Si makes some sense to me.


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> Turi, there's been a lot of time between when I set out my first type-me threads and when I'm speaking to you now.
> 
> That being said, I have complete confidence that you are an INXJ, and I am very confident that you are an INTJ.
> 
> Knave is an ENFP
> Enoch is an INFP.


INTJ makes a lot of sense for me too.
It could also explain some of the things I might be thinking could be Si, are a combination of Ni-Te - i.e niche, focused interests (Ni) and then organisation/detail within them (Te).

When it comes to typology, I find my biggest strength in the real world, is my biggest flaw - I find it so easy to shift perspectives, I can see myself as legitimately being so many different types.
I could write like a 10,000 word essay for like all of the introverted types, and I could do the same for ENTP, ENFJ and ESTP as well.
Other E types, not so much. 

Wonder if there's something in common between all of the ones I relate to, or something that stands out as a huge "no" that links the other E types together - then I could rule things out.

One thing I know for sure, beyond any doubt - and I apologise in advance - but I dislike ENTJs.
I come into conflict with them practically every time I see them, online or in real life - the one single person I can't fucking stand IRL, is an ENTJ. I'm beyond sure of it. Haven't got him to take a test but it's the only one that fits.

I get that same kind of "oh fuck off dickhead" feeling I get, when I read lots of posts from ENTJs.
There's some I don't mind but even then, it's more like.. some of their posts are less grating than others.

So this makes me question INTJ - shouldn't I be considering being an ENTJ, if I'm considering INTJ?


----------



## Knave

Si is so confusing to me. Because of it being attached to dutiful, traditional, detail-oriented, as you said, I don't consider it a possibility for myself either, then I wonder what it actually is. I'd love to have a better understanding of Si, because that is the one function I have no clue. How would you describe Si?


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> Si is so confusing to me. Because of it being attached to dutiful, traditional, detail-oriented, as you said, I don't consider it a possibility for myself either, then I wonder what it actually is. I'd love to have a better understanding of Si, because that is the one function I have no idea clue. How would you describe Si?


I don't really know, but I see it as very focused, like a laser - similar to Ni in this respect.
All those traditional, dutiful, meticulous, detail-oriented stereotypes don't match what I envision in my head for Si, and they don't match my ISTJ friend either.

I can see some of those traits in myself, if I was to consider them in the context of my interests, and I don't have a broad range of interests.

So if I were to take those same traits and apply them to something specific - not just say, video games (an interest of mine) but down to the exact game - say, Clash Royale - THEN take it another level down to my favourite card (Hog Rider) - then, I can see those traits sprouting up and become relevant and applicable.

I know everything about Hog. I know how long he takes to get where, I know how to make him avoid buildings depending on their placement. I know how many hits he can get off on a tower. I know all of this in detail - I know a lot about the game in general, I've wrote up guides on my decks ffs.. in detail (ish).

Traditional could creep in, as I jumped on the Hog train ages ago - even when the meta shifts, I'm always going to be rocking Hog Rider and tbh it'll probably be the exact same deck I always use, because I know it, I know how to beat every other deck with it - it's a deck I've mastered to the point there is no luck involved, if I lose, it's because I made a mistake, not because I got outplayed - so I mean this could easily be "traditional" traits.

I love experimenting with new things - but ultimately, I'm searching for things that will work - so when new cards come out, new decks make the meta - I try them, and if I like them and find them better and more 'me', I'll keep using them - if not, back to what works for me.

I also like to use meta decks to see what their weaknesses are so I can better wreck them with my Hog.


If I take what I think Si is, even some of the stereotypes and apply them to my interests, I can see the similarities.
I can't see Si as even a remote possibility when it comes to everyday life, however - because like 98% of the time, I'm not doing anything related to (other than thinking about) my interests.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> I don't really know, but I see it as very focused, like a laser - similar to Ni in this respect.
> All those traditional, dutiful, meticulous, detail-oriented stereotypes don't match what I envision in my head for Si, and they don't match my ISTJ friend either.
> 
> I can see some of those traits in myself, if I was to consider them in the context of my interests, and I don't have a broad range of interests.
> 
> So if I were to take those same traits and apply them to something specific - not just say, video games (an interest of mine) but down to the exact game - say, Clash Royale - THEN take it another level down to my favourite card (Hog Rider) - then, I can see those traits sprouting up and become relevant and applicable.
> 
> I know everything about Hog. I know how long he takes to get where, I know how to make him avoid buildings depending on their placement. I know how many hits he can get off on a tower. I know all of this in detail - I know a lot about the game in general, I've wrote up guides on my decks ffs.. in detail (ish).
> 
> Traditional could creep in, as I jumped on the Hog train ages ago - even when the meta shifts, I'm always going to be rocking Hog Rider and tbh it'll probably be the exact same deck I always use, because I know it, I know how to beat every other deck with it - it's a deck I've mastered to the point there is no luck involved, if I lose, it's because I made a mistake, not because I got outplayed - so I mean this could easily be "traditional" traits.
> 
> I love experimenting with new things - but ultimately, I'm searching for things that will work - so when new cards come out, new decks make the meta - I try them, and if I like them and find them better and more 'me', I'll keep using them - if not, back to what works for me.
> 
> I also like to use meta decks to see what their weaknesses are so I can better wreck them with my Hog.
> 
> 
> If I take what I think Si is, even some of the stereotypes and apply them to my interests, I can see the similarities.
> I can't see Si as even a remote possibility when it comes to everyday life, however - because like 98% of the time, I'm not doing anything related to (other than thinking about) my interests.


I'm going to be rude and skip to another game of figuring out your type.

You've watched several videos of Hitchens, yes?


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> I'm going to be rude and skip to another game of figuring out your type.
> 
> You've watched several videos of Hitchens, yes?


Yes, I have, he's great.
Love how 'real' he is.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Yes, I have, he's great.
> Love how 'real' he is.


I'm glad to see that you're enjoying that.

However, what qualitie*s* do you most admire about him?


----------



## Enoch

You're probably a Sagittarius.


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> You're probably a Sagittarius.


Capricorn, hun.

Take a walk, INFP.


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> I'm glad to see that you're enjoying that.
> 
> However, what qualitie*s* do you most admire about him?


Says it as it is - unafraid of how what he says will be accepted - well, less that he's unafraid, but I genuinely don't think he gives a shit.
Doesn't back down when questioned at all.

I have to admit, what I've seen has been mostly revolved around his views on religion, which I wholeheartedly agree with - I think I'm going to have to pick up _God Is Not Great_.

I suppose what I admire most, given what I've seen - is that he's mostly seeking the truth, the actual truth.. "for real" so to speak.. I relate a whole lot to his skepticism of practically everything - here's a quote I'm sure you're familiar with, but it's very much how I think:

“That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.” 

I mean that one line could just about sum me up. I apply that mentality to practically my entire life and everything I see/hear etc.

I'm unsure whether he intends it, but I find him hysterically funny. Love it.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Says it as it is - unafraid of how what he says will be accepted - well, less that he's unafraid, but I genuinely don't think he gives a shit.
> Doesn't back down when questioned at all.
> 
> I have to admit, what I've seen has been mostly revolved around his views on religion, which I wholeheartedly agree with - I think I'm going to have to pick up _God Is Not Great_.
> 
> I suppose what I admire most, given what I've seen - is that he's mostly seeking the truth, the actual truth.. "for real" so to speak.. I relate a whole lot to his skepticism of practically everything - here's a quote I'm sure you're familiar with, but it's very much how I think:
> 
> “That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.”
> 
> I mean that one line could just about sum me up. I apply that mentality to practically my entire life and everything I see/hear etc.
> 
> I'm unsure whether he intends it, but I find him hysterically funny. Love it.


The focus on and respect for the requirement of evidence, from what I've read, suggests you are a high Te-User.

Go figure. :tongue:


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> The focus on and respect for the requirement of evidence, from what I've read, suggests you are a high Te-User.
> 
> Go figure. :tongue:


Yeah, maybe.
I'm not ruling out INTJ.

My most likely types are INTJ, INFJ, INFP, INTP, ENTP.

Reasons against: INTJ - I'm not douchy enough and although I'm ridiculously independent, I go prefer to incorporate others opinions and values into my decisions, this might be Ni wanting to gather information, though.

INFJ - I don't feel as airy-fairy as other INFJs. Pretty much it. Everything else says INFJ. Even official test. I agree with INFJ via dichotomy wholeheartedly.

INTP - Ti seems like a bit of a headache. Was the first result I scored on 16personalities. I don't feel as smart as the stereotypes. I can kinda see Ti and Ne in me. But my interests aren't as broad as Ne types seem to be.

INFP - I can see Fi in me. Same deal for Ne. Only tested INFP like twice ever.

ENTP - most likely introverted type for me, stereotypes sound kinda like me, I get ENTP on cognitive functions test pretty often - got ENTP on a dichotomy test just now, actually, and scored ENTP on Erik Thors test but my results were all kind in-between.
I'd never score E or T on a pure dichotomy test, though. P/J is kinda eh, I can see both but just prefer J.


So no Si types there, but I just want to develop my understanding of Si, really.
I can see it being a possibility if I applied it to like, my interests, specifically.


----------



## Reila

INTJ or INTP seemed like good fits, for different reasons. I don't really see you as INFJ, but what do I know.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> INTJ or INTP seemed like good fits, for different reasons. I don't really see you as INFJ, but what do I know.


Why not?

I see you as a few types, INFP is one of them.
Probably don't really fit into any one box perfectly.
None of should though, imo.


----------



## Rydori

Honestly, I'm going to say you fit the Ti-Fe axis more than Fe-Ti, so INTP is probably the best fit in my opinion. I just don't sense the Fi in you and I get more of a Ti vibe. I just don't see INFP,INTJ or INFJ even, but rather more INTP


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Reasons against: INTJ - I'm not douchy enough and although I'm ridiculously independent, I go prefer to incorporate others opinions and values into my decisions, this might be Ni wanting to gather information, though.


Being an INTJ doesn't mean you're douchy, it means you're decided and confident in your own opinions for the most part, which is _perceived_ arrogance. Unless you think I'm an ISTJ, still, I'd take myself as an example of that.



Turi said:


> INFJ - I don't feel as airy-fairy as other INFJs. Pretty much it. Everything else says INFJ. Even official test. I agree with INFJ via dichotomy wholeheartedly.


Where in God's name is your Fe? Where? Sure, you can argue Ti (which looks a damn lot like Ni-Te), but you have to make a case that you use Fe _somehow._



Turi said:


> INTP - Ti seems like a bit of a headache. Was the first result I scored on 16personalities. I don't feel as smart as the stereotypes. I can kinda see Ti and Ne in me. But my interests aren't as broad as Ne types seem to be.
> 
> INFP - I can see Fi in me. Same deal for Ne. Only tested INFP like twice ever.
> 
> ENTP - most likely introverted type for me, stereotypes sound kinda like me, I get ENTP on cognitive functions test pretty often - got ENTP on a dichotomy test just now, actually, and scored ENTP on Erik Thors test but my results were all kind in-between.
> I'd never score E or T on a pure dichotomy test, though. P/J is kinda eh, I can see both but just prefer J.


I would know if you were an INFP. You don't _at all_ act like one. I see 0 Inferior Te, especially in how organized and concise your writing style is.
No chance of being a higher Ti-user either, imo. I don't see that in the way you write, act, etc.

I'd guess ISFP for the above.


----------



## Temizzle

Classic social INTJ. Remind me of Lord Baelish. 

Curious what purpose you derive from participating on PerC.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Classic social INTJ. Remind me of Lord Baelish.
> 
> Curious what purpose you derive from participating on PerC.


A. It's fun to debate functions/types on this forum.
B. I'm often bored or occupied with tedious work, so I'll hop on here and quickly type a few responses.
C. I've made some friends on here. Not particularly deep, imo, but friends nonetheless.
D. I get to learn more about people and how to interact with them.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Rydori

Very ENTJ actually, the way you talk at least.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Very ENTJ actually, the way you talk at least.


Me or the Lion?

The "actually" part made me inquire.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Enoch

Arrogance decided to become a man.

INTJ.


----------



## Knave

maybe. I still think INFP, but if ENFP, you want to have an ENFP vs INTJ war?


----------



## Rydori

Historical said:


> Me or the Lion?
> 
> The "actually" part made me inquire.
> 
> -SKIP ME-


I was referring to Mufasa, but you fit the xNTJ stereotype for sure.

@Enoch Ok, I can see Ne now, with how much you actually troll so much I wouldn't be suprised you're some kind of Ne dom, all the fucking trolls are Ne doms

@Knave ffs you ninja'd me, Idk about you so I'll stick to unknown.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> maybe. I still think INFP, but if ENFP, you want to have an ENFP vs INTJ war?


Oh, don't worry.

I've developed stratagems to make you bored.
You'll commit suicide or give up in no time.

The above person is correctly typed.


----------



## Krayfish

Yes, you are very correctly typed.

***For person below, I am considering xNTP 9w1 sp/so***


----------



## Knave

@Historical, Haha, that'd work. It's like in ABA therapy, all you have to do is ignore junk behavior and the behavior will cease.


----------



## Rydori

Actually might consider ENFP for @Knave , especially with that sigg.


----------



## Pippo

Krayfish said:


> Yes, you are very correctly typed.
> 
> ***For person below, I am considering xNTP 9w1 sp/so***


I love you as a human being, but I've always had the ENFP image in my mind. Especially considering the Sig and past PFP's, but that isn't as much to go off of.

Knave is definitely an ENFP, remember that article I showed you?

Person above, you are correctly typed, but as I usually say, I still think you're more probably an ISFP.


----------



## Rydori

I posted in the wrong thread, fuck.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Haha, yeah!


----------



## Pippo

yesmt'd've


----------



## Reila

Historically accurate.


----------



## Pippo

All signs point to Yes.


----------



## Enoch

No they don't?


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> No they don't?


That'd be a finger pointing to a sign that says No.

That sign isn't pointing at all.


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> That'd be a finger pointing to a sign that says No.
> 
> That sign isn't pointing at all.


Well the hand still counts as a sign you fucking arrogant cunt.


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> Well the hand still counts as a sign you fucking arrogant cunt.


No.


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> No.


Alright then m8.


----------



## awildjazmin

Hey. I'm an INFP. At least I think so. Ask me some questions to verify if this crazy old booger is really an INFP.


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## Temizzle

I actually think you are mistyped. You strike me as an ISFJ.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> I actually think you are mistyped. You strike me as an ISFJ.


Are...

Are you trolling me?


----------



## Enoch

Would be an insult to all ISFJs.


----------



## Temizzle

Historical said:


> Are...
> 
> Are you trolling me?


Don't feel threatened now darlin, nothin wrong with being an ISFJ


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Don't feel threatened now darlin, nothin wrong with being an ISFJ


No no... just asking... why...

ISTP
ISTJ
ENTJ
ESTJ
INTP
ENTP

Those have all been what people have typed me as previously, but...
...ehh?


----------



## Temizzle

Historical said:


> No no... just asking... why...
> 
> ISTP
> ISTJ
> ENTJ
> ESTJ
> INTP
> ENTP
> 
> Those have all been what people have typed me as previously, but...
> ...ehh?


The last 20/20 pages of your posts are 99% participating in these social game threads. The other 1% are you naming off historical characters with little analysis. 

I see no depth contributions, no interest in discussing deeper subjects. I just see a visceral enjoyment in playing light social games with others. 

And a penchant for history? What other type loves looking to the past and trying to learn from it than an Si-dom?

I see you with a "knowledge is power" quote in your signature and some obscure image of Greek structures with some historical figure as your avatar. So you know how to play the part and talk the talk, like an ISFJ would. 

Where is your walk?


----------



## awildjazmin

So ehh.. does anyone wanna type me? I believe I'm an infp. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

awildjazmin said:


> So ehh.. does anyone wanna type me? I believe I'm an infp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Yes, please create a thread in the What's my Type forum, write about what you are struggling with / talk some about yourself. Perhaps fill out one of the questionnaires in that forum. 

Then tag me and whomever else in it with an @ before my name.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> The last 20/20 pages of your posts are 99% participating in these social game threads. The other 1% are you naming off historical characters with little analysis.
> 
> I see no depth contributions, no interest in discussing deeper subjects. I just see a visceral enjoyment in playing light social games with others.
> 
> And a penchant for history? What other type loves looking to the past and trying to learn from it than an Si-dom?
> 
> I see you with a "knowledge is power" quote in your signature and some obscure image of Greek structures with some historical figure as your avatar. So you know how to play the part and talk the talk, like an ISFJ would.
> 
> Where is your walk?


Alright, let's break this down. The reason I didn't respond within the past 10 minutes or so was because I didn't find a question in the original version of the post.



Temizzle said:


> The last 20/20 pages of your posts are 99% participating in these social game threads. The other 1% are you naming off historical characters with little analysis.
> 
> I see no depth contributions, no interest in discussing deeper subjects. I just see a visceral enjoyment in playing light social games with others.


Mhm. That's why I go on this forum. It's the small bit of social interaction I get everyday if I'm not haggling my brother about his anime obsession or attending to my campaigns in Rome II. There's another thread I'm on that might suggest otherwise for me simply being a social person.



Temizzle said:


> And a penchant for history? What other type loves looking to the past and trying to learn from it than an Si-dom?


I'd agree, however what I've read about fellow INTJs, and after interacting with them personally, there does seem to be a consistent obsessiveness, a fair amount of them having an obsession with history.

For me, I read over history to examine the abilities of past peoples and think, for example, "What if Antigonus defeated Seleucus and was able to take control of the Empire?" It's also fun for attempting to seek out virtuous figures to help temper my character with. Then there's that it's generally enjoyable to be able to obsess over something.



Temizzle said:


> I see you with a "knowledge is power" quote in your signature and some obscure image of Greek structures with some historical figure as your avatar. So you know how to play the part and talk the talk, like an ISFJ would.
> 
> Where is your walk?


Hahaha, yeah, I thought I might get some shit for that quote.
My walk is in my personal experience with myself, in my self-analysis and discussions with others in person about their view of myself and contrasting it with my self-analysis. It's in my application of cognitive functions to myself and finding that the Si/Ne axis simply doesn't apply to me. It's in the discussions I have at the dinner table with my father and brother and in the kinds of friends I have. It's in how I carry myself and my mannerisms that I personally observe and that other people talk to me about. It's in why I get stressed and how I deal with it.

I mean this in the least snarky way I can, but I know myself better than you do.

So suppose I am an Si-Dom. Where is my Ti?


----------



## Rydori

Yes yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Me not know.


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ.

No doubt about it.


----------



## Rydori

I'm going to associate you with INTP essentially, your post and also maybe that your interested in scientific figures like Einstein. I mean you could possibly be an INFP, but INTP seems closer from what I observed


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> Ok if this is the case I would agree with INTJ. I think when people are stressed out they drop their bullshit facades because they dont have the time nor energy to focus on keeping that up. Everything goes to focusing on solving the task at hand. And it's that focus -- that type of thinking and behavior -- that I believe is your default to how you address the world.
> 
> Isolating oneself from noise and fully focusing on the task at hand strikes me as Ni-dominant with the inferior Se quite apparent.
> 
> Any questions?


No, I think it does seem to make sense.

For now, I believe that ENTJ fits you.


As for @BlazerGun

What about ISFP? INFP seems fine too.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Mr Castelo said:


> No, I think it does seem to make sense.
> 
> For now, I believe that ENTJ fits you.
> 
> 
> As for @BlazerGun
> 
> What about ISFP? INFP seems fine too.



the problem with it is that my Se is terrible XD
even though i love Basketball and Football, i hate running and everything that we can call "basic sports".
last year, i had a score of 11 because i missed so many classes. even though i am aware of my surrounding
i am prone to lose things even if they are on me, so this is what make me skeptic about being an ISFP.


sorry for broken English , read my signature :laughing:


and, i really dont know, but i think that INXJ or even ENXJ is possible, but i'll stick with what you think, INTJ.


----------



## Rydori

BlazerGun said:


> the problem with it is that my Se is terrible XD
> even though i love Basketball and Football, i hate running and everything that we can call "basic sports".
> last year, i had a score of 11 because i missed so many classes. even though i am aware of my surrounding
> i am prone to lose things even if they are on me, so this is what make me skeptic about being an ISFP.
> 
> 
> sorry for broken English , read my signature :laughing:
> 
> 
> and, i really dont know, but i think that INXJ or even ENXJ is possible, but i'll stick with what you think, INTJ.


I'm an Se dom an not that interested in sport at all (unless it's really fun for me like tennis), Se doesn't link to how active you are to be honest, but rather how tuned are you with your current environment. Also losing things is something I do ALOT as well, that's more linked to J's rather than intuitive/sensors.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Rydori said:


> I'm an Se dom an not that interested in sport at all (unless it's really fun for me like tennis), Se doesn't link to how active you are to be honest, but rather how tuned are you with your current environment. Also losing things is something I do ALOT as well, that's more linked to J's rather than intuitive/sensors.



well,its not all.

more things i see about Se is that they most likely love fashion and trends, but im *definitely *not like this. 

and to put it simply, im using much more Si than Se.


ESFP, yes.


----------



## Turi

BlazerGun said:


> well,its not all.
> 
> more things i see about Se is that they most likely love fashion and trends, but im *definitely *not like this.
> 
> and to put it simply, im using much more Si than Se.
> 
> 
> ESFP, yes.


Which of these fits best?



> A “live for today” attitude
> Learn quickly from experience
> An aptitude for learning new languages, including the subtle details of intonation and gestures
> Negotiate by quickly getting to the core of the matter
> Reliability in observing and reporting objective facts
> A knack for being a “mover and shaker” when it comes to concrete tasks
> Can quickly find practical solutions, to find an immediate fix for a problem





> Imagining new scenarios and suggest multiple options
> An entrepreneurial spirit
> Brainstorming skills
> Diagnostic abilities
> A talent for evaluating potential
> A knack for approaching questions by developing working hypotheses
> Enlist people to enthusiastically support their projects


----------



## Reila

Nope.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Which of these fits best?


Imagining new scenarios and suggest multiple options

Learn quickly from experience ( or you can say watching others do something and from examples ) 

Reliability in observing and reporting objective facts ( when im discussing with someone i will always try to bring facts that will support my claims )

i dont think i have brainstorming skills because its pretty hard for me to take a part in a group, i will always try to "brainstorm" alone, without any other people around.

i dont think it's related, but when im alone i always hear music, play video games and imagine scenarios ( past and "unrealistic " future ), it came to a point that i literaly created a "series" in my mind ( something like a TV show, i know its kind of weird :/ ) and i always try to memorize the melody and sometimes the lyrics of many songs and i like to "play" them in my head like its some kind of a Radio. when i can't solve a problem and im stressed, i'll probably become very angry with the situation and even aggresive. for example, when my computer screen didn't work i try to remember a solution which worked last time and when i couldn't i tried to think of ways to solve it. when i couldn't, i was frustrated and i even broke a part of my computer.. i was that angry. In the end, i called my friend and he solve it, and i was very thankful.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Nope.


Lol.
u jelly



BlazerGun said:


> Imagining new scenarios and suggest multiple options
> 
> Learn quickly from experience ( or you can say watching others do something and from examples )
> 
> Reliability in observing and reporting objective facts ( when im discussing with someone i will always try to bring facts that will support my claims )
> 
> i dont think i have brainstorming skills because its pretty hard for me to take a part in a group, i will always try to "brainstorm" alone, without any other people around.
> 
> i dont think it's related, but when im alone i always hear music, play video games and imagine scenarios ( past and "unrealistic " future ), it came to a point that i literaly created a "series" in my mind ( something like a TV show, i know its kind of weird :/ ) and i always try to memorize the melody and sometimes the lyrics of many songs and i like to "play" them in my head like its some kind of a Radio. when i can't solve a problem and im stressed, i'll probably become very angry with the situation and even aggresive. for example, when my computer screen didn't work i try to remember a solution which worked last time and when i couldn't i tried to think of ways to solve it. when i couldn't, i was frustrated and i even broke a part of my computer.. i was that angry. In the end, i called my friend and he solve it, and i was very thankful.


I meant out of each entire quoted section, which whole pack of phrases fits best.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Lol.
> u jelly
> 
> 
> 
> I meant out of each entire quoted section, which whole pack of phrases fits best.



well, i cant really say. in the first pack i definitley don't have a "live for today" attitude, im focusing more on the past and "super unrealistic" future in my mind.

also, with the last one in the first pack pharases, i can sometimes find an immediate fix for a problem using practical solutions.

so if i have to say, ill say the first pack not including 1, part of 3, 4 and 6.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Lol.
> u jelly


Jelly of not knowing my type and claiming to be a different type every week, to the point of coming up with all kinds of different excuses to justify why you are that type, only to pretend you said nothing in the next one? Just like you? Right, I am totally jellicent. 

INFP is a good fit for Sawada Tsunayoshi above.


----------



## Pippo

I see "Splatoon"
I see "Weeblist"
I see a Spirited Away quote

INFJ. Very simple process.


----------



## Reila

Historical said:


> I see "Splatoon"
> I see "Weeblist"
> I see a Spirited Away quote
> 
> INFJ. Very simple process.


I get why the Spirited Away quote might suggest INFJ, as Mr. Miyazaki Hayao might as well be an INFJ himself and his movies usually have that spiritual vibe that is often associated with INFJs, but I am really curious as to why the first two things you mentioned suggest INFJ as well. You tend to ignore my questions in this thread, though, so I am not hopeful.

Skip this one.


----------



## The red spirit

I wouldn't be too sure about INTJ


----------



## Pippo

Reila said:


> I get why the Spirited Away quote might suggest INFJ, as Mr. Miyazaki Hayao might as well be an INFJ himself and his movies usually have that spiritual vibe that is often associated with INFJs, but I am really curious as to why the first two things you mentioned suggest INFJ as well. You tend to ignore my questions in this thread, though, so I am not hopeful.
> 
> Skip this one.


I'm sorry I have missed your questions. I'm usually tending to one of my campaigns in a strategy game if I'm not just giving a simple reply.

The splatoon and weeblist points are just me joking.

I still do believe you're an INFJ, though.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Enoch

-posting to start a skip me chain-

-skip me-


----------



## Reila

Historical said:


> I'm sorry I have missed your questions. I'm usually tending to one of my campaigns in a strategy game if I'm not just giving a simple reply.
> 
> The splatoon and weeblist points are just me joking.
> 
> I still do believe you're an INFJ, though.
> 
> -SKIP ME-


Alright. That is fine.

As usual, I think INTJ fits you. Perhaps you are of a different type like the user with a lion avatar suggested, but for now, I have no reasons to question INTJ.


----------



## Sybow

For as far as I know, you are correctly typed.


----------



## Enoch

Yes, volunteered to be whipped by a woman.

That's all I need to know.


----------



## Turi

BlazerGun said:


> well, i cant really say. in the first pack i definitley don't have a "live for today" attitude, im focusing more on the past and "super unrealistic" future in my mind.
> 
> also, with the last one in the first pack pharases, i can sometimes find an immediate fix for a problem using practical solutions.
> 
> so if i have to say, ill say the first pack not including 1, part of 3, 4 and 6.


You picked the Se pack, and knocking a few of them out makes sense considering that was for dominant Se, and Fi is your dominant function.

Something to think about!


----------



## Jaune

INTJ sounds right and I do see Te in your posts here.


----------



## Pippo

Reila said:


> Someone mistyped can still offer insightful feedback on other people's types, though.


"There are three things extremely hard: steel, a diamond, and to know one's self." - Benny Franklin

-Skippeth me-


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> I agree with you on @Turi's type, and furthermore just want to say @Turi don't sweat about it if you are -- this is a place for self discovery. People get shit for swapping types but that's ridiculous IMO given the nature of this place.
> 
> As for @Witch of Oreo, I honestly have no clue. Weren't you INTJ a couple days ago? What's with the switch?


I like the idea of being an INTJ, but for whatever reason, Te users grind my gears like crazy.
You don't give off the same effect.

The best I can explain it, is something people who aren't me won't understand entirely, but maybe you can relate it to something else.

When I listen to the Foo Fighters, I get a headache and start feeling nauseous - I can't stand it - something about the whole thing - the mix, his voice, the music, the instruments, everything about it grates on me.

It's a similar thing when I read and try to converse with Te users - there's only been a couple of people "in real life" who have had a similar effect on me - and I'm certain they're Te users now. Sure of it.
I just get the same 'vibe' I do from them as when I hear the Foo Fighters.
Ugh.


I suppose the reasoning would be that Te is a 'real-world' 'fact' based decision making function - it's concerned with making things happen, according to the information they're given to them - in a sense it resembles Se, if Se were to make decisions.

So Te would therefore not only come into conflict with my preference for observation, perceiving and inquisition (Ni), meaning I see Te users are too hasty and careless, but it also comes into conflict with my F preference in that it appears to completely dismiss peoples personal values, beliefs, opinions and thoughts, in order to get something accomplished immediately.

Both of these facets of Te, are in _direct _conflict with how my mind works and the way I prefer to behave, make decisions, think, everything.


----------



## Temizzle

Historical said:


> "There are three things extremely hard: steel, a diamond, and to know one's self." - Benny Franklin
> 
> -Skippeth me-


And me from that quote...  xD
@Turi I feel you on that one my dude, but at the same time I get the sense you may have formed a negative bias against it. There's wonderful people of all types and I get the sense you've had a few bad experiences, labeled them 'Te', and convinced yourself the type makes you sick to your stomach. 

Just like a knife can be your best friend if you're a chef and your worst enemy if you get your ass stabbed.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> And me from that quote...  xD


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ. HAHAHAHAHAAHHHHAHHAHAHHHAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahay again available available available ABA ABA ABA ABA ABA ABA bahahaha abavgaga a absvshabavayaayaba Ava


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> ISFJ. HAHAHAHAHAAHHHHAHHAHAHHHAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahahahahahhahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhah ahay again available available available ABA ABA ABA ABA ABA ABA bahahaha abavgaga a absvshabavayaayaba Ava


Having some fun there big guy? 

How's your discovery process moving along??


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Having some fun there big guy?
> 
> How's your discovery process moving along??


Yes, it's always fun to laugh at Historical.

It is very bad, ever since I started I have remained at square one. People think I'm INTP, others think I'm INXJ and some are insistent on INFP so much that they'd kill me for not typing myself as it.

I've had it up to the bloody roof mate.


----------



## tinyheart

Yeah.


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> Yes, it's always fun to laugh at Historical.
> 
> It is very bad, ever since I started I have remained at square one. People think I'm INTP, others think I'm INXJ and some are insistent on INFP so much that they'd kill me for not typing myself as it.
> 
> I've had it up to the bloody roof mate.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


We've had it up to here with you...

...don't know how to show you that, but...

Point being, the group that consists of myself, @Athena_ , and @Count Max von Likenfuckiforgottherestofyourname, have spent a very large amount of time analyzing your processes in the skype chat and the threads we interact with you on. It's when you switched types every day, when we had to remind you about the same things over and over, and when you kept on asking the same questions that we got angry with you, such is the case here.

Could I handle it better emotionally? Definitely, but it doesn't make me incorrect.
Call it hubris, I call it certainty.

Yes with Tinyheart.


----------



## Enoch

Nah.

You want me to be an INFP because it gives you more power in some way or another, you want me to be your bitch.

Well you can fuck off with that mate.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> Yes, it's always fun to laugh at Historical.
> 
> It is very bad, ever since I started I have remained at square one. People think I'm INTP, others think I'm INXJ and some are insistent on INFP so much that they'd kill me for not typing myself as it.
> 
> I've had it up to the bloody roof mate.


Historical? You mean Hysterical? xD 

I don't care what other people think, what do you think? You're the one that scored IEE on the socionics test correct? So that pegs you as ENFP if I'm not mistaken. What do you think though for yourself? 

Tinyheart -- I mean sure yeah.


----------



## tinyheart

Historical said:


> We've had it up to here with you...
> 
> ...don't know how to show you that, but...
> 
> Point being, the group that consists of myself, @Athena_ , and @Count Max von Likenfuckiforgottherestofyourname, have spent a very large amount of time analyzing your processes in the skype chat and the threads we interact with you on. It's when you switched types every day, when we had to remind you about the same things over and over, and when you kept on asking the same questions that we got angry with you, such is the case here.
> 
> Call it hubris, I call it certainty.
> 
> Yes with Tinyheart.


Yall on Skype damn.

Anyway it gets to a point that you gotta let him figure it out on his own. Maybe he'll never find his type, that's okay. There are other typologies that can be used to get his answer.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Temizzle said:


> I agree with you on @Turi's type, and furthermore just want to say @Turi don't sweat about it if you are -- this is a place for self discovery. People get shit for swapping types but that's ridiculous IMO given the nature of this place.
> 
> As for @Witch of Oreo, I honestly have no clue. Weren't you INTJ a couple days ago? What's with the switch?


Because I was bored. Also tested as ISTP several times now, so wanna see if anyone but silly questionnaires thinks the same. @Turi
Funny how you mention the way you see Feeling, I have pretty much the same outlook on Thinking. Half the descriptions I can relate to Ti, other to Te, and where the hell does that leave me?


----------



## tinyheart

All yall is delusional. Yall are all base ESTJs and ISTJs. I'm the only intuitive one in the room. Bow to me, ya bushes. <i can't cuss.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> And me from that quote...  xD
> @Turi I feel you on that one my dude, but at the same time I get the sense you may have formed a negative bias against it. There's wonderful people of all types and I get the sense you've had a few bad experiences, labeled them 'Te', and convinced yourself the type makes you sick to your stomach.
> 
> Just like a knife can be your best friend if you're a chef and your worst enemy if you get your ass stabbed.


Nah, it's nothing like this at all.
On here, I don't even check peoples types. I just know.
I've just noticed most people I think get those vibes from and think "oh ffs stfu" are Te users.
It's just a pattern, I guess.


----------



## Crowbo

As accurate as mcnuggets for bullets, meaning yes.

damn ninjas


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> Nah.
> 
> You want me to be an INFP because it gives you more power in some way or another, you want me to be your bitch.
> 
> Well you can fuck off with that mate.


What kind of power do I get from telling someone what personality type they are in a vague modern adaptation of Jungian Psychology?

Crowbo, I love you, and I want you.
You're definitely an ENTP.



Witch of Oreo said:


> Because I was bored. Also tested as ISTP several times now, so wanna see if anyone but silly questionnaires thinks the same.
> @Turi
> Funny how you mention the way you see Feeling, I have pretty much the same outlook on Thinking. Half the descriptions I can relate to Ti, other to Te, and where the hell does that leave me?


Don't know if you've taken it, but a nice thing to consider is looking at the results of the www.keys2cognition.com/explore test.


----------



## Crowbo

Historical said:


> What kind of power do I get from telling someone what personality type they are in a vague modern adaptation of Jungian Psychology?
> 
> Crowbo, I love you, and I want you.
> You're definitely an ENTP.


Maybe he's trying to resist stockholm syndrome. LOL, gonna happen anyway


----------



## Crowbo

But hey! That's just a theory. A Crowbo theory!


----------



## tinyheart

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

Crowbo said:


> Maybe he's trying to resist stockholm syndrome. LOL, gonna happen anyway


Infers that my initial point is valid, thank you.


----------



## Pippo

Crowbo said:


> But hey! That's just a theory. A Crowbo theory!












-Skippeth meeeth-


----------



## tinyheart

Historical said:


>


----------



## Pippo

tinyheart said:


>


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


>


You cover up your up own lack of ability to make your own jokes up by using memes, haha dickhead.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Nah, it's nothing like this at all.
> On here, I don't even check peoples types. I just know.
> I've just noticed most people I think get those vibes from and think "oh ffs stfu" are Te users.
> It's just a pattern, I guess.


Okay well now I'm intrigued -- let's hear your take on the types of people in this thread?


----------



## tinyheart

opcorn:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Aye welcome to page 420.


----------



## Pippo

Eeeeyup


----------



## tinyheart

No.


----------



## Enoch

INFP.

*assume ESFP*


----------



## Pippo

tinyheart said:


> No.


What type _do_ you think I am?


-Skip me-


----------



## Knave

I'm starting to see a lot more ISTJ than INTJ


----------



## Enoch

Would explain his inability to see past what's in front of him. Most of the reasoning for his typing of me is based on the 'past encounters' with people of a certain type, comparing me to them.

xNFP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> You picked the Se pack, and knocking a few of them out makes sense considering that was for dominant Se, and Fi is your dominant function.
> 
> Something to think about!


so you think ISFP? even though i do agree i have some Se in me, i think that my Si is "stronger", while Ne and Ni is quite complicated because like i said, my intution is manifested in a really weird way. i am sure of my Fi and Si, but Se sometimes shows up and sometimes it's my greatest weakness you can say. outside of the things i mentioned and some basic Se i can't really relate to most of it. but i would like to find out haha.

unknown above me. :/


----------



## Reila

INFPGun.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

yessum


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

yes


----------



## Temizzle

Don’t have enough data. Am reluctant to go solely by Star Wars references. 

On a side note, your title of ms October does a bad job of masking your gender so I don’t see the point in the gender neutral choice.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Temizzle said:


> Don’t have enough data. Am reluctant to go solely by Star Wars references.
> 
> On a side note, your title of ms October does a bad job of masking your gender so I don’t see the point in the gender neutral choice.


That's Microsoft October 2015 to you.


----------



## Xcopy

I stand by what I said about your INTP-ness.


----------



## Enoch

RAINBOWs


----------



## Knave

blueberries


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Xcopy said:


> I stand by what I said about your INTP-ness.


Well if that isn't the most ENFJ signature in existence!  Anyhow, NFJ makes total sense for you. You have the Fe focus on bettering others and the emotions of others but the big picture of making them happy in the long-term seems to be the priority. ENFJ works, though I think you have pretty good grasp of your Ti.

Person below, type as if I am ENFJ as well ^^


----------



## Pippo

This'll be a vague guess, but I'll go with "Yeah." Fe is radiating from your posts.

I got ENFP for you, and you agreed with the article I gave you - Knave

I'm repeating myself.


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> I'm repeating myself.


RAINBOWs

So am I

RAINBOWs


----------



## Rydori

Green


----------



## Enoch

Pink


----------



## Temizzle

Wtf is this color bullshit. @Enoch you're incorrectly typed as unknown. You know what type you are deep down stop being lazy put in some fucking work and get it done. Kthx.


----------



## Enoch

When I ask the depths they don't respond.

Nature has toyed with me and told me that I'm an INTJ.

You are an ENTJ.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> When I ask the depths they don't respond.
> 
> Nature has toyed with me and told me that I'm an INTJ.
> 
> You are an ENTJ.


Then nature is wrong. The way you skirt finding an answer and dick around all day screams perceiver to me -- with Ne. 
So I argue you're either INTP or INFP. 
You seem too much a softy to be an INTP from my tingling senses so my best guess is INFP. 

What do you think


----------



## Pippo

No Fe or Ni.
Unhealthy Ne from what I've experienced in the skype chat.
Strong Si and evident Fi.

INFP


----------



## Enoch

No, you had to get involved didn't you, prick.

It just has to be you doesn't it, nobody else can help, it has to be you.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> No, you had to get involved didn't you, prick.


Sounds like Fi personalized distaste with no rationalism behind it. My vote for INFP is stronger.

Also your reluctance to work to reach a solid conclusion strikes me as INFP unique butterfly unboxable bs. No offense.


----------



## Reila

opcorn:


----------



## Enoch

Reila said:


> opcorn:


Fuck off, you as well.

You're like his fucking sidekick.


----------



## Reila

Enoch said:


> Fuck off, you as well.
> 
> You're like his fucking sidekick.


Too tired and sickly to fuck off. Why don't you come fuck me since you are playing the little macho persona currently.

By the way, your tantrum reminds me of when I told an INFP friend Pokémon went downhill after Generation V. She called me by many... creative and colorful names. So scratch my old suggestion of you being INTP, you are the definition of INFP in denial.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> Fuck off, you as well.
> 
> You're like his fucking sidekick.


We like you dude. A lot. We're trying to help you. 

Take a gander: https://www.16personalities.com/infp-strengths-and-weaknesses

Ignore the stupid pictures they mean nothing.

@Reila quit being an asshole -- completely uncalled for.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> We like you dude. A lot. We're trying to help you.
> 
> Take a gander: https://www.16personalities.com/infp-strengths-and-weaknesses
> 
> Ignore the stupid pictures they mean nothing.
> 
> @Reila quit being an asshole -- completely uncalled for.


That article works off of the dichotomy.

A better, more in-depth article would be this one:
https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/156700825960/infp-finesite


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> @Reila quit being an asshole -- completely uncalled for.


Dude told me to fuck off and I am the asshole? Why don't you try patronizing someone else? Mind your own business.

What else to expect from a Te-dom yeah?


----------



## Temizzle

Historical said:


> That article works off of the dichotomy.
> 
> A better, more in-depth article would be this one:
> https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/156700825960/infp-finesite


That's a great link as well, but don't dismiss my article. It is valid, I shared it for a reason. 

Let's leave @Enoch alone for now and let him dwell on it. He'll come to his own conclusion when he is ready.


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> Dude told me to fuck off and I am the asshole? Why don't you try patronizing someone else? Mind your own business.
> 
> What else to expect from a Te-dom yeah?


You want me to mind my own business while you're sitting here butting into someone's typing process with nothing of value to offer? You call me patronizing while you sit there picking on someone who feels personally picked on by you? 

I'm not going to get into this with you.


----------



## Maybe

*Thread temp closed for cool down + mod review

----No trolling/attacks in the future*



> *1. Do Not Make Personal Attacks*
> Posts that serve no purpose other than to flame and attack other users annihilate the quality of discussion. You may critique or disdain argument and opinion posted by users, but you may not extend that method to maligning the users themselves. Do not harass or bully other members, which includes the following:
> - "type-bullying," which we define as the persistent and unsolicited public questioning of another member's type when they have not expressed such an interest.
> - purposefully misgendering other members from the identification they have chosen on their profile.
> - unsolicited and especially repeated diagnosis of other members as having a particular personality disorder or mental illness.
> 
> *2. Do Not Troll*
> Trolling is not permissible and refers to attempts to derail or disrupt a thread through behavior such as the following:
> - making low-quality and/or irrelevant posts
> - making provocative and inflammatory comments
> - trying to provoke, bait, or flame others.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/594529-personality-cafe-rules.html


----------



## Maybe

Reopened. Play nice :}


----------



## Enoch

First.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

No I


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Turi

Yeah, likely - but it's weird thinking of you as an "E" because you don't seem very E via dichotomy.
lol


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Yeah, likely - but it's weird thinking of you as an "E" because you don't seem very E via dichotomy.
> lol


Might be a product of my anxiety. If I'm not anxious that I'm like donkey in Shrek.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Might be a product of my anxiety. If I'm not anxious that I'm like donkey in Shrek.


Makes sense.


----------



## Pippo

What you've written about how Te conflicts with your thinking style in almost every way is something I can trust.

Still can't find your Fe, though.


----------



## Rydori

Yes, your philosophical and historical thoughts are clear signs of INTJ. I don't think anything else fits you, at the very least ENTJ like Mr lion.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Perhaps


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Rydori

Honestly, there's no other type for you other than ENTP in my opinion, so yes.


----------



## Pippo

Yes.

And an oddly charming one, too.


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> What you've written about how Te conflicts with your thinking style in almost every way is something I can trust.
> 
> Still can't find your Fe, though.


It's there. irl. lol.

As far as Fe stereotypes go I'm almost an Fe Dom "irl" but I've never seen it as "promoting harmony" etc

I shout my friends beers, buy them new clothes when what they're in is fucked, I get them shit in games, I PayPal them $$$ to get whatever they want when I can.

I do loads. I don't see it as "promoting harmony" or going out of my way though.


----------



## Mr Castelo

I was sure you aren't INTJ, so it's refreshing to see you going back to INFJ, which I can agree with.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> Might be a product of my anxiety. If I'm not anxious that I'm like donkey in Shrek.


Donkey is anxious af tho lol. I can see ESFP though. One of my best friends is a more introverted ESFP she spends most of her time with animals. 
@Enoch -- still think INFP for you. 

And to others -- I promised I'd cook up a storm in this thread once it was re-opened but I've already discussed what I was going to discuss and promised to leave it be so I'll leave it be.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> I was sure you aren't INTJ, so it's refreshing to see you going back to INFJ, which I can agree with.


but wot about my organisation of the real world and strategies and organisations in order with structure skills.
@Temizzle probably ENTJ, that's what you say you are, you don't aggravate me like other entjs though so it's weird.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Donkey is anxious af tho lol. I can see ESFP though. One of my best friends is a more introverted ESFP she spends most of her time with animals.
> 
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=434114" target="_blank">Enoch</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> -- still think INFP for you.
> 
> And to others -- I promised I'd cook up a storm in this thread once it was re-opened but I've already discussed what I was going to discuss and promised to leave it be so I'll leave it be.







Not when with Shrek, Shrek reminds me of my friend who gets really irritated at times when I talk too much

Btw your accurately typed


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> but wot about my organisation of the real world and strategies and organisations in order with structure skills.
> @Temizzle probably ENTJ, that's what you say you are, you don't aggravate me like other entjs though so it's weird.


Traits and behaviors are secondary representations of internal cognitive functions -- inaccurate to go by IMO. Your thinking and behavior style can be more directly sensed from the way you carry yourself or more importantly the way you experience your internal operating system. 

Btw, I'm still waiting on your machine gun sense for everyone's type in this thread as you mentioned you can tell what people are without even looking at their posted type.

Ahaha @Rydori, love that scene. Love donkey. Shrek kinda reminds me of me tbh lol


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Traits and behaviors are secondary representations of internal cognitive functions -- inaccurate to go by IMO. Your thinking and behavior style can be more directly sensed from the way you carry yourself or more importantly the way you experience your internal operating system.
> 
> Btw, I'm still waiting on your machine gun sense for everyone's type in this thread as you mentioned you can tell what people are without even looking at their posted type.
> 
> Ahaha @Rydori, love that scene. Love donkey. Shrek kinda reminds me of me tbh lol


Oh, I know, traits are the lulZzz that was a joke haha.
Maybe you are Te after all haha. That's also a joke 
About Te and how it is uber literal.


Did I say that, verbatim?
I feel like that's a warped version of what I said.

I can't picture myself going out of my way to target a bunch of people like that, lol.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Oh, I know, traits are the lulZzz that was a joke haha.
> Maybe you are Te after all haha. That's also a joke
> About Te and how it is uber literal.
> 
> 
> Did I say that, verbatim?
> I feel like that's a warped version of what I said.
> 
> I can't picture myself going out of my way to target a bunch of people like that, lol.


I am lost.


----------



## Xcopy

I would have to agree with the above, yes.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> I am lost.


Consider yourself Turified.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Consider yourself Turified.


Not suave. Say it straight to my metaphorical face.


----------



## Enoch

ENTJ.

Remember:

'Looking backwards doesn't always mean Si' - Carl Jung


----------



## Pippo

Ni is a function that's really fucking hard to comprehend, but I still believe you're an INFP.

If it means anything to you, your trolling/biting humor style is more NP than NJ.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Probably, all INTJs are secret weeaboos.


----------



## Enoch

'all INTJs r scum' - Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## Mr Castelo

Hmmm, I don't know, man... Maybe, if I got to know you better, I could see INFJ, but for now, I think INFP makes more sense.


----------



## Rydori

Yes Sensei


----------



## Pippo

Yes

And an oddly yandere one, too.
Typically you'd see that more in XXFJs


----------



## Rydori

Historical said:


> Yes
> 
> And an oddly yandere one, too.
> Typically you'd see that more in XXFJs


Ohhhh, The Fi in yandere is one of the scariest things you'll ever experience or witness, it's a good idea not to ever get close to one, because they're like leaches in where they'll be obsessed with your blood.


----------



## Temizzle

Historical said:


> Ni is a function that's really fucking hard to comprehend


Dunno, I find it pretty easy to comprehend. Could be a personal problem.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Dunno, I find it pretty easy to comprehend. Could be a personal problem.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Could be a personal problem.












Mostly wording that gets me. I understand the concept of it and can personally find it in myself, it's the way people describe it.


----------



## Temizzle

Historical said:


> Mostly wording that gets me. I understand the concept of it and can personally find it in myself, it's the way people describe it.


The image is just about the most accurate thing about you. The rest... well...


----------



## Mr Castelo

I'm starting to wonder if you aren't a fake ENTJ persona... I mean, an ENTJ with the picture of a lion as avatar seems a bit too obvious. But then again, I'm using an edgy anime character as avatar and I'm an INTJ, it might not be so unrealistic. You seem to use Te, so I'll agree with that.


----------



## Jaune

I don't know much about you, but your persona definitely seems INTJ.


----------



## Rydori

INTJ? hmmm I'm unsure about that, I do see Se-Ni though, so it's a possibility. Although I believed ISTP fit you better.


----------



## Temizzle

@Mr Castelo, So far, I've noted a few of your responses. You seem consistent, analytical, somewhat removed, and searching for the truth. 

I think 5 is a correct typing for you, and I certainly get INTJ vibes.

@Rydori yes.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Mr Castelo ILI and RCOAI seems like a very unlikely combination, considering 11/12 ILI's here (link) were R*UEI, but I don't know you well.

If this is just about MBTI, then INTJ seems fine.


----------



## Rydori

Possibly


----------



## Mr Castelo

Ocean Helm said:


> @Mr Castelo ILI and RCOAI seems like a very unlikely combination, considering 11/12 ILI's here (link) were R*UEI, but I don't know you well.
> 
> If this is just about MBTI, then INTJ seems fine.


I'm sure that I'm ILI, now RCOAI... Not as much, I don't know a lot about the Big Five and I might research about it in more depth.

@Rydori

I can't help but think you seem kind of detached in some way, not as engaged as I usually see extroverts being, that's why I believe you're an introvert.


----------



## Vaka

I think you are, either that or INTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes unknown you are


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP seems accurate to me.


----------



## Enoch

Wow.

Yes.


----------



## Temizzle

Still think INFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Still think yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe ISFP, I believe yes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes.

Wow.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

At this moment, I'm mentally sending you my positive answer.


----------



## Enoch

You'll receive your answer in the post/mail.


----------



## Pippo

Hating Fe might just suggest you use Fi rather than inferior Fe.


----------



## Rydori

You'll recieve my answer in a phone call


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> It's good that you go with J, but I'd go down the middle and say that they're an ESFJ.


Then why not ISFP? Where do you see E?


----------



## Athena_

Historical said:


> Then why not ISFP? Where do you see Fe?


Learn about cognitive functions my friend. I have decided they are definitely an ESTJ and will not change my mind. It’s shown throughout their behavior and for someone who claims to know so much about coggy fuccys I’d assume you’d be able to see it is clear as day that this person is ESTJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Historical said:


> Then why not ISFP? Where do you see E?


Maybe ISFP for him, yeah, but I definitely see more Se than Fi


----------



## Rydori

Historical said:


> Then why not ISFP? Where do you see E?


Am I missing something? The use of 'there' and 'they' make think it's referring to a plural of people.


----------



## Pippo

Athena_ said:


> Learn about cognitive functions my friend. I have decided they are definitely an ESTJ and will not change my mind. It’s shown throughout their behavior and for someone who claims to know so much about coggy fuccys I’d assume you’d be able to see it is clear as day that this person is ESTJ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bah! I've spent enough time on www.16personalities.com to know when I see an ISFP.


----------



## Athena_

Historical said:


> Bah! I've spent enough time on www.16personalities.com to know when I see an ISFP.


Bahhhh you degenerate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

o.o. Historical's type? 
*wind blows*
*tumbleweed*


----------



## Knave

Rydori said:


> Am I missing something? The use of 'there' and 'they' make think it's referring to a plural of people.


Gender is a man-made concept. We are all non-binary avatars within some weird simulated reality.


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> Bah! I've spent enough time on www.16personalities.com to know when I see an ISFP.


That's the wrong site mate. It's all about celebritytypes.com

Comparing them to other famous people leads me to the conclusion that they are indeed an ESFJ.


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> Gender is a man-made concept. We are all non-binary avatars within some weird simulated reality.


Did you just assume gender was made by man?

You sexist pig!

/s


----------



## Athena_

Enoch said:


> That's the wrong site mate. It's all about celebritytypes.com
> 
> Comparing them to other famous people leads me to the conclusion that they are indeed an ESFJ.


Yes their personality is extremely similar to that of the modern pop singer “Taylor Swift” who I am postive is an ESFJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> That's the wrong site mate. It's all about celebritytypes.com
> 
> Comparing them to other famous people leads me to the conclusion that they are indeed an ESFJ.


You're out of your mind. @Grandmaster Yoda shows no signs of Fe whatsoever. He's a clear ESFP.


----------



## Enoch

They're an Fe user.


----------



## Athena_

Knave said:


> You're out of your mind. @Grandmaster Yoda shows no signs of Fe whatsoever. He's a clear ESFP.


I have no idea how you cannot see their Fe. It’s very evident in the Grandmaster’s behavior . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> Did you just assume gender was made by man?
> 
> You sexist pig!
> 
> /s


IF that ain't ENFJ idk what is


----------



## Knave

Athena_ said:


> I have no idea how you cannot see their Fe. It’s very evident in the Grandmaster’s behavior .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On this site he may portray a bit of Fe, but I see through masks, even through cyberspace. You can't hide Se though.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> On this site he may portray a bit of Fe, but I see through masks, even through cyberspace. You can't hide Se though.


Then why not an ENFJ?


----------



## Athena_

Historical said:


> Then why not an ENFJ?


That is very likely. But I do not trust any typings you make ,pleb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> On this site he may portray a bit of Fe, but I see through masks, even through cyberspace. You can't hide Se though.


Actually you can hide Se, like me.


----------



## Enoch

Knave said:


> On this site he may portray a bit of Fe, but I see through masks, even through cyberspace. You can't hide Se though.


Well I think this website filters out all of the inauthenticity within us. You have just claimed that you too see Fe, which leads me to believe that they are an Fe user, an ESFJ to be specific.


----------



## Athena_

Enoch said:


> Well I think this website filters out all of the inauthenticity within us. You have just claimed that you too see Fe, which leads me to believe that they are an Fe user, an ESFJ to be specific.


I agree with you. The Fe is very clear to the point of where no other type is possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Historical said:


> Then why not an ENFJ?


There's no way he has Ti on his suit, and Ni believe his intuition is lower, because when things get hairy around here he panics like the end of the world is on the verge, or WW3 is on the brink


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> There's no way he has Ti on his suit, and Ni believe his intuition is lower, because when things get hairy around here he panics like the end of the world is on the verge, or WW3 is on the brink


Then wouldn't that be inferior Ne?
Why not an ISTJ that's looping that looks like an INTP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Teen titans


----------



## Athena_

Historical said:


> Then wouldn't that be inferior Ne?
> Why not an ISTJ that's looping that looks like an INTP?


Nononnonoonon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> Then wouldn't that be inferior Ne?
> Why not an ISTJ that's looping that looks like an INTP?


Just because you as an ISTJ experience this doesn't mean that all ISTJs do.


----------



## Athena_

Enoch said:


> Just because you as an ISTJ experience this doesn't mean that other ISTJs do.


X.X :laughing:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Teen titans


See, look at this response. It's so ESFP!


----------



## Rydori

Historical said:


> Then wouldn't that be inferior Ne?
> Why not an ISTJ that's looping that looks like an INTP?


Wouldn't they look more like an INFP to be honest?


----------



## Athena_

Knave said:


> See, look at this response. It's so ESFP!


Umm wow how can you see that? It screams ESFJ. ESFJs are into things like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> See, look at this response. It's so ESFP!


No it's obviously ENTJ, look how there's an exclamation mark, that defines order as exclamation marks make everything sound louder and more commanding


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Knave said:


> I don't see much INTP at all. From a bit of browsing I get more of an ESFP vibe


Browse further into the archives. You will find a different character.


----------



## Knave

Athena_ said:


> Umm wow how can you see that? It screams ESFJ. ESFJs are into things like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ESFPs are always cosplaying Teen Titans


----------



## Athena_

Knave said:


> ESFPs are always cosplaying Teen Titans


That was the Grandmaster using his Fe to find the best response to fit this situation in which case, that was the perfect and most expected response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Browse further into the archives. You will find a different character.


So now he admits to being a character actor. We might have to regroup and analyze this from another perspective


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Knave said:


> So now he admits to being a character actor. We might have to regroup and analyze this from another perspective


I recommend beginning with the tumultuous times of Andrew Jackson Yoda, leader against anti-feminism.


----------



## Knave

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I recommend beginning with the tumultuous times of Andrew Jackson Yoda, leader against anti-feminism.


I'll join your ranks. I'm an anti-feminist radical anarchist


----------



## Rydori

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I recommend beginning with the tumultuous times of Andrew Jackson Yoda, leader against anti-feminism.


Is he a leader against the siths,anarchist and terrorist as well?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Rydori said:


> Is he a leader against the siths,anarchist and terrorist as well?


He is dead. Do you not read Jack? Now follow my money trail back to the secret base.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Knave said:


> I'll join your ranks. I'm an anti-feminist radical anarchist


I am a pro-feminist reactionary statist. There just isn't any chemistry.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

seems right.


----------



## Turi

I haven't seen enough posts to know.
I'll just say yes?
SCOAI fits.


----------



## Rydori

Ye


----------



## Songs unsung

How can one tell??

This is a very random thread. If you type me as an INFJ, I'll take that as evidence I'm probably not INFJ, lol

p.s. please someone else type Rydori, as I haven't tried.


..and skip me. I already know I'm really ENTJ/INTP/ISFJ


----------



## Pippo

@Rydori , you're correctly typed.
A great number of things in the Skype//Discord chat suggest both Se and lower Ni/Te.

Love youuuuuuu!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm right


----------



## Crowbo

Mah boi! This accuracy is what all true typers strive for!


----------



## Rafiki

entp
but could be
isfj 1w2


----------



## Enoch

No, because you're not actually Rafiki.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Correct because, well... Because I said so.


----------



## Turi

@Witch of Oreo - why not INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Turi said:


> @Witch of Oreo - why not INFP


I was INFP initially, but my Fi is just not strong enough to be dominant. Doesn't feel that way for sure. Neither does Ne feel natural to me.


----------



## Enoch

Same as me.

INTJ or INFJ.


----------



## Turi

Witch of Oreo said:


> I was INFP initially, but my Fi is just not strong enough to be dominant. Doesn't feel that way for sure. Neither does Ne feel natural to me.


What are your dichotomy preferences?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Turi said:


> What are your dichotomy preferences?


I always had strong preferences for I and N. F and T were often somewhere in the middle, and P and J varied depending on test - but usually more P.


----------



## Enoch

This thread no longer functions according to it's title, it's merely a thread of @Turi typing everyone.


----------



## Turi

Witch of Oreo said:


> I always had strong preferences for I and N. F and T were often somewhere in the middle, and P and J varied depending on test - but usually more P.


How does typing yourself as ISTP feel then, when you prefer INxP?

It just makes no sense to have people type themselves as something via functions when they have a strong preference for something else via dichotomy.

I mean shifting from a likely preference for NF via dichotomy, to ST via functions is massive.
Now it's magically not a preference for intuition and feeling. Now it's a dominant Thinking function as opposed to Thinking being inferior (and the opposite direction, at that).

So messy.

Would you agree with INFP, if you combined Fi and Fe into just F, Ni and Ne into N, Si and Se into S, and Ti and Te into T?
Would this then match an overall dichotomy preference for you, as N-F-S-T?


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> This thread no longer functions according to it's title, it's merely a thread of @Turi typing everyone.


I get curious when I see things that don't add up.

I think you're most likely an IxFP - surely it's Fi doms who are the ones that take a "what about me?" sort of stance when they're skipped in a thread like this.
Just fits in my head.

Well - it fits they'd be like that in situations like this, where they don't have to physically speak up.
I imagine IRL, it's different depending on how introverted they are.
But with a keyboard they're safer to call people out and allow those Fi thoughts to exit their mind.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

i dont know, but i always thought you were IXTJ, probably INTJ, but its just my guess.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> I get curious when I see things that don't add up.
> 
> I think you're most likely an IxFP - surely it's Fi doms who are the ones that take a "what about me?" sort of stance when they're skipped in a thread like this.
> Just fits in my head.


If I'm an ISFP I will never be able to live with myself, probably the worst at mathematics.

That's all I need.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Turi said:


> How does typing yourself as ISTP feel then, when you prefer INxP?
> 
> It just makes no sense to have people type themselves as something via functions when they have a strong preference for something else via dichotomy.
> 
> I mean shifting from a likely preference for NF via dichotomy, to ST via functions is massive.
> Now it's magically not a preference for intuition and feeling. Now it's a dominant Thinking function as opposed to Thinking being inferior (and the opposite direction, at that).
> 
> So messy.
> 
> Would you agree with INFP, if you combined Fi and Fe into just F, Ni and Ne into N, Si and Se into S, and Ti and Te into T?
> Would this then match an overall dichotomy preference for you, as N-F-S-T?


As I wrote before, it just came up a couple of times on tests, and it did feel so ridiculously off-key I put it up for the heck of it to see if anyone saw me the same too. Not that this thread is credible, so w/e.
I am fairly certain I use Fi and Te, and as I said before about Ne, it doesn't feel natural, so Ni and Se seem more fitting. That is how I arrived to INTJ and what I still actually think makes the most sense.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Clearly an Fi user, not an Fe user. IxFP is a good guess, but I see Ne, not Se. So INFP. Assuming xNFJ for me.

Oops, the above was for @Enoch

For @Witch of Oreo, I don't think ISTP works quite well enough. I don't see a ton of Ti in you.


----------



## TheDinkster

Seems to fit.


----------



## Jaune

Doesn't seem off.


----------



## Pippo

Your type-me thread struck me as ISTP heavy.


----------



## Turi

Witch of Oreo said:


> As I wrote before, it just came up a couple of times on tests, and it did feel so ridiculously off-key I put it up for the heck of it to see if anyone saw me the same too. Not that this thread is credible, so w/e.
> I am fairly certain I use Fi and Te, and as I said before about Ne, it doesn't feel natural, so Ni and Se seem more fitting. That is how I arrived to INTJ and what I still actually think makes the most sense.


So let me get this straight - the reason you've gone with ISTP is based on a couple of tests, and put it up basically for the lulz. 
I'll rule ISTP out as a legitimate possibility here (imo).

You resonate with Fi and Te - this is the only axis you're 'fairly certain' on, right? Why wouldn't one of these, be your dominant function then?

The way you arrived at INTJ was by making an Fi _value judgment_ - "I don't feel like Ne is natural, so I'll roll with the other choice".. 

So the only real question then would be Ne-Si or Se-Ni - and you say Ne doesn't feel natural - does Se?
You've got Se as your auxiliary in ISTP right now, though I know it's a bit of a 'joke' typing.

Most likely possibilities are ISFP or INFP. imo.

So no I don't think you're accurately typed as an ISTP (to keep the thread relatively on track, lol).

@birdsofafeather - you know you're an INFJ and just pretend to not be one because your _*twin*_ sister is also an INFJ.

I'll just assume @Enoch has chimed in already and say INFP or ISFP.
I feel like this could be your theme song:





@Historical - if you just clean ignored cognitive functions, what's your preference via dichotomy?


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> @Historical - if you just clean ignored cognitive functions, what's your preference via dichotomy?


Most of the tests I've taken have been INTJ.
16 personalities I took last time was ENTJ.
Official Assessment was INFJ.

I can share some screenshots.


----------



## Athena_

You’re an ISTJ, friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> Most of the tests I've taken have been INTJ.
> 16 personalities I took last time was ENTJ.
> Official Assessment was INFJ.
> 
> I can share some screenshots.


This doesn't answer the question, lol.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> This doesn't answer the question, lol.


Oh, woops. Sorry. A little distracted by my Dad's guitar in the other room.

I typically score fairly even between E and I, usually a bit higher for I.
Almost always very high on N.
Typically pretty high on T.
A bit closer on P vs. J, but still a fair preference for J.

Personally, I've never really seen myself as much of an S, F, or E before.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena_

Yes definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzy

No, Athena stands for love, and therefore should be Feeler.


----------



## Rydori

A very cute INFP for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Seems like an ESFP. I think it's accurate.


----------



## Enoch

wow.

yes.

INFJ.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I think an INxP of some sort seems right. I say yes to INTP.


----------



## TheDinkster

Fits


----------



## tinyheart

idk.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I get INFP vibes. I think so.


----------



## Athena_

Of course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

Certainly! :kitteh:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

of course! :skeleton:


----------



## Rydori

Probably


----------



## Temizzle

Oh not ENFJ anymore? Well, in that case, I would say yes. 

I also don't think you're an ISFP because I don't see Fi dominance. Somehow, your Se shines through your online behavior. Seems milder than usual Se though. But it's online so..


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Rydori

Hai!

Correct!


----------



## Enoch

Haven't the slightest.


----------



## Rydori

Nope Yes Maybe

h:


----------



## Athena_

Accurate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

No.

Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Noooo


----------



## Athena_

Ye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Quite likely


----------



## Enoch

Don't know.


----------



## Athena_

Are you trolling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Well I seem to be sure that I'm not an INFP.


----------



## Athena_

You are INFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

^


----------



## Athena_

Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ or INFP.


----------



## Rydori

Infp


----------



## Athena_

ESFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

No.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INXX seems about right. Maybe INFP or INFJ.


----------



## Athena_

Enoch said:


> No.


Hmm why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

You @Athena_ are very hard to type, surprisingly.

do @Froody Blue Gem instead of me.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

@Enoch I'm sorry if you didn't want to be typed. It's just the posts are moving so fast here.


----------



## Pippo

You give me the INFJ vibe, Froody.

Soft-spoken, a little self-doubting but at the same time, confident.


----------



## Athena_

Enoch said:


> You @Athena_ are very hard to type, surprisingly.
> 
> do @Froody Blue Gem instead of me.


How so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Athena_ said:


> How so?


ISFP or INTJ.


----------



## Rydori

I n f p


----------



## Athena_

E s f p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

You aren't an ISFP.

I could see maybe a hint of Si, but you're probably an INTJ.


----------



## Rydori

You're an ISTJ mate


----------



## Athena_

@Historical-Where do you get Si from?

I think ISTJ for you
@Rydori-yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ for you too.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> How do you know you are an ESfp and not an ESTP? How do you know you’re not a ISxP?


An ESTP wouldn't be as feely and moral as I would be, and an introvert wouldn't want much people as I would
@Froody Blue Gem I can see INFJ


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 6w5 ILI sounds quite weird. I buy the first two.


----------



## Athena_

Yes. Very.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Yes to @Sandpit Turtle

Yes to the ugly one above.


----------



## Pippo

I'm still doubtful, but @Mr Castelo made an interesting case for inferior Fe.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Sure


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlolwut

yup. avatar did it


----------



## Rydori

Yes my EFP brother


----------



## Enoch

Too hard to type, always horny.


----------



## Athena_

Maybe INTP maybe INFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes to Athena!

I guess, my SFP dude Rydori


----------



## Rydori

SFP Unite!

Unite against the filthy intuitives!

Yes you're accurately typed


----------



## Turi

The two above me are probably typed accurately.
Filthy intuitives, lol, what is this.
It is how society sees N types though.
N types are dumb pieces of shit outside of internet forums like this.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> The two above me are probably typed accurately.
> Filthy intuitives, lol, what is this.
> It is how society sees N types though.
> N types are dumb pieces of shit outside of internet forums like this.


I don't think dumb is the right word. More like, socially off, too intense, too wordy, over-complicates everything. 

I'd say INFJ is right for you.


----------



## Amelia

I’d say *Temizzle* is accurately typed, based on their demeanor in the previous statement.
Also, the lion seems to be an ideal spirit animal that sums up the ENTJ.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Going solely by how you typed your response -- analytical, formal, slightly playful --, I'm going to say yes.


----------



## Rydori

Yes indeed


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes for Mr Castello.


----------



## Enoch

Yestus Asphodelus.


----------



## Super Luigi

Sandpit Turtle said:


> @*The Penguin* I dunno. I rarely see someone confused about whether they are ESFP or ESFJ. To top it all off, I've never seen sp/so of either of those types. Are you sure you're not an introverted type? You seem like an SJ to me, but I don't have any good proof for that.


I don't like crowds, but introverts enjoy being alone whereas I lost my positive expectations of good social interaction, but I still wish to have friends and be accepted by the cream of society.

@*Historical* absolutely


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

Oswald Cobblepot is your heart.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oswald Cobblepot is your heart.


Whether it's right or wrong, it's been that way for years. I don't see how it could ever change.

-please skip me-


----------



## Temizzle

Too bad, I'm not skipping you: Yes.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

hello mister lion, dont eat me please.

yes, ENTJ.


----------



## Enoch

YAH. YAH. YAH.

SQUAD.

INFx.


----------



## Jaune

You are very INTP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

somebody once told me you are an ISTP, so ill ROLL with it ( like rick roll, aka rick astley! ok, never mind :sad


----------



## Clockheart

oh my gosh, you're so cute
I think you are an INFP indeed


----------



## Enoch

Maybe INTJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

Why yes.


----------



## Enoch

Where yes.


----------



## Clockheart

probably yeah


----------



## CultOfPersonality

i have no idea, maybe you are IXFJ? wild guess :wink:


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

BlazerGun sounds like some Star Wars/Sci-Fi INTP shizzets... so no


----------



## CultOfPersonality

you are ISXP for sure, but im also not sure about your type :wink:


----------



## Rydori

I thought INTP fit, but INFP is certainly possible. Yes I would say accurate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Don't know.


----------



## Athena_

I think INFP still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ lol.


----------



## Athena_

Im not Historical. But your avatar is cute,though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

EDIT: @Eggnoch That's the type I initially pegged you as, so, uh, maybe
@Athena_ .... no idea


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## Rydori

Istj


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes, sir.


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Asmodaeus

Absofreakinlutely.


----------



## Temizzle

@Bernard Bernoulli: ISFP. 
@Snowdori: What have I started with Historical's type lol.. loving it. PS nice name change. 
@Asmodaeus: unclear. Your online persona appears somewhat INTJ. Hard to say though, haven't seen you in action.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Maybe. I can see you being an ESTJ too.


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> Maybe. I can see you being an ESTJ too.


Not an estj by any account, but interesting to hear I can come across that way. 

I still stand solidly by INTJ for you -- more so than most other posted INTJs on this forum.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Rydori

Infp


----------



## Turi

isfp.. esfp.. I don't know.
But I do think xSFP fits well.


----------



## Clockheart

Yes!!


----------



## Rydori

Well since you're unknown, I decided to give a read your post history and I do sense you to be an ISTP judging from your 5 things post. You over analyse stuff which seems to be a very high Ti trait. Your care for appearance of others seems like Se and somewhat Fe. I'm going to go with ISTP with you.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes, you are an ESFP.


----------



## Turi

INFP, ISFP, could be either. Fi dom fits, imo.

Is it just me, or is Enneagram way easier to pick up and get right?
I started taking Enneagram more seriously like, two days ago tops - and I've managed (with the help of others) to accurately identify my type beyond any and all doubt.

And it ain't the 5w4 I thought I was.
The whole process just felt far simpler, and that includes taking instinctual variants into account.


----------



## Athena_

INFJ seems very accurate for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockheart

no, ESFP


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Turi said:


> Is it just me, or is Enneagram way easier to pick up and get right?
> I started taking Enneagram more seriously like, two days ago tops - and I've managed (with the help of others) to accurately identify my type beyond any and all doubt.
> 
> And it ain't the 5w4 I thought I was.
> The whole process just felt far simpler, and that includes taking instinctual variants into account.


Right? Enneagram is a very useful and simple thing to do. Much easier to grasp than MBTI but also much easier to apply. The instincts are very helpful, I've discovered. I may doubt my cognitive functions, but my enneatype is pretty obvious. Also, I'm glad to see you have correctly typed your enneatype. 5w4 mistypes are prevalent.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Infj


----------



## Super Luigi

I _would_ type the wrong thing.

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

Of course.


----------



## Clockheart

I don't really know you, but seems right.


----------



## Pippo

I assume so

*Assume INTP*


----------



## Enoch

Don't know, thought you were a judger.

Probably not.


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> Don't know, thought you were a judger.
> 
> Probably not.


Type via functions, not dichotomy.


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> Type via functions, not dichotomy.


I don't see how a Ti-dom could be bossy like you.


----------



## Ocean Helm

The Penguin said:


> I don't see how a Ti-dom could be bossy like you.


Ti-doms are way more bossy than Ni-doms in Socionics/Jung.


----------



## Enoch

No, we are all INFJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ocean Helm said:


> Ti-doms are way more bossy than Ni-doms in Socionics/Jung.












That's a first.


----------



## Ocean Helm

The Penguin said:


> That's a first.


Anyone who read's Jung's _Psychological Types_ where he lays out the description of the Introverted Thinking and Introverted Intuitive type should be able to come to the same conclusion.

Jung's Ti archetype is INTJ though.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Athena_

Definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockheart

@Crowbo
can't deny anything written in bold red
@Athena_ 
maybe?


----------



## Enoch

Maybe.

Would love to know how you are still living if you have a clock for a heart.


----------



## Super Luigi

sure enough


----------



## Athena_

ESFJ seems fitting only you’re not as annoying as most are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Athena_ said:


> ESFJ seems fitting only you’re not as annoying as most are
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, I do try to avoid that. Apparently, I'm doing an excellent job.


----------



## Enoch

@Snowdori

Haven't a clue, ENTJ perhaps? 



Temizzle said:


> @Eggnoch: Let's put that to the test. Slap on that INFP tag and let's see what the world has to say.


Going to slap on ENTP instead.


----------



## Retsu

>implying there's a difference between intp and entp


----------



## Ocean Helm

"MBTI Corporate Test Result" is sort of like your actual MBTI, so I doubt ISFJ.


----------



## Rydori

Ye


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Esfp


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ, same as Historical.


----------



## Rydori

eggnoch said:


> istj, same as historical.


u wot lad!!!???


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> Because of my interests and what I work with, I would be incredibly happy to be an ISTJ because of the abilities of Si.
> 
> Problem is, my own self-analysis shows that I'm not an Si-Dom:
> 
> Memories are too blurry and infrequent
> I focus much more on ideas I'm mulling over
> I'm terrible with remembering names, dates, birthdays, and numbers.
> Past experiences are only something for conversation, not a deciding factor
> I'm not traditional or duty-based
> I'm highly inconsistent with my religion, political views, and philosophy
> 
> Sorry, I saw an opportunity to put this in and I wanted to get this out.


Memory =/= Si, idc what Personality Hacker calls it.
Focus more in ideas as opposed too...?

With past experiences - this is one I think a lot of people misunderstand.. it's not about just basing your entire life off of your own past - consider split-second decisions - when you've got two options are told, pick one, right now, this instant.

Most people are going to go with the familiar one. That's sort of where Si is at. That kind of stability.
It's not about just reminiscing about the good ol' days and how things should be.

*Consider this *- you're buying a present for a kid, and you know he likes Paw Patrol - you get to the shops and there's two choices - a Paw Patrol toy, and a PJ Masks toy - and that's it.
In your head, you think - shit, I think he'd really dig the PJ Masks one.. someone tells you to pick NOW and hurry the fuck up.
Most people will go with Paw Patrol because they know it works - this gets at the essence of that Si stability we see bandied about.

Following your own intuition and going against the grain - against what you know works, in the heat of the moment, is more the realm of Ni - _obviously_, it's the _judging _function that makes the actual decision but they're influenced by the perception functions, totally.

We will all go either way - but which is a more natural preference?
I question this in myself because I feel that's kind of the essence of Si - it's not like.. a classic rock station embodied.. you know what I mean?
I can relate to this interpretation of Si quite a bit, not as much as Ni, but quite a bit.
Enough to make me consider it as a real possibility.


Tradition.. duty-based.. jesus.. I just don't see this as Si, it's not reflective of my experience with Si users, one of my best friends is an ISTJ and he straight up flips the bird at traditions and 'duties', he hates chores, hates having to do things a certain way etc etc - but, he obviously has his own sort of inner traditions, of sorts - he's been employed ever since he was old enough etc etc he's definitely must have that Si core in there somewhere, but the traditional stereotypes are.. the opposite of him.

He does still play the same games he used to, he does use the same or similar Pokemon when he plays, he uses the same/similar decks in Clash Royale etc - he does have that tendency to stick to what works, so Si fits, but traditions as we know them, fuck no.

I think Si users create their _own _traditions that are personal to _them_, as individuals.
Just my 2p on Si.
I'm still considering it as a possibility for myself.

The person before me, when I started typing this, was @Snowdori who I think is likely accurately typed as an ESFP, but might be an ISFP though the current sig suggests otherwise.


----------



## Retsu

Ocean Helm said:


> "MBTI Corporate Test Result" is sort of like your actual MBTI, so I doubt ISFJ.


As cool as ISTPs are, I'm definitely not one. I'm not cool enough and logic is unfortunately not my first mode of operation. It's there for reference. @Turi yeah maybe. Intuitives analyse this thread a lot more.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Just my 2p on Si.


Spare any more change?

@Retsu

Yes, and one of the best types.


----------



## Temizzle

That's a phat no from daddy T


----------



## Retsu

Eggnoch said:


> Spare any more change?
> 
> @Retsu
> 
> Yes, and one of the best types.


And don't u no it
@Temizzle I say I say boy ENTJ has no time for PIMPING, they have actual businesses to run


----------



## Temizzle

Retsu said:


> And don't u no it
> @Temizzle I say I say boy ENTJ has no time for PIMPING, they have actual businesses to run


Aren't you late for a knitting class or a cooking show or something?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Retsu said:


> As cool as ISTPs are, I'm definitely not one. I'm not cool enough and logic is unfortunately not my first mode of operation. It's there for reference. @Turi yeah maybe. Intuitives analyse this thread a lot more.


Logic doesn't have to be your first mode of operation in order to be ISTP though, and what's this about ISTPs being particularly "cool"?


----------



## Turi

INTP fits, @Ocean Helm.

Hey, you guys done these tests:
http://www.goddessflight.net/per/passess.htm

Personality Test & Personality Type Test, Find who you are for Free!

I got ISTP on the first, ISTJ on the second.
_Very _cool.


----------



## Athena_

Turi said:


> INTP fits, @Ocean Helm.
> 
> Hey, you guys done these tests:
> http://www.goddessflight.net/per/passess.htm
> 
> Personality Test & Personality Type Test, Find who you are for Free!
> 
> I got ISTP on the first, ISTJ on the second.
> _Very _cool.


Decided to try those out and they were both really interesting tests










And yes, your type seems very accurate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Athena_ said:


> Decided to try those out and they were both really interesting tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, your type seems very accurate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, yeah, they were interesting tests.
I enjoyed both.

What I liked most was that.. although it was obvious what each question was getting at, the way everything was phrased - in both of those - felt like the S responses came a little more naturally to me.

Some of them were more.. do you prefer airy-fairy bullshit or the actual truth, so then I picks the S response, lol.

Anyways, I don't see a need to doubt INTJ for you.


----------



## Crowbo

My results

Your personality type is E N T P !

Extraverted (E) 86%	Introverted (I) 14%
Intuitive (N) 100%	Sensing (S) 0%
Thinking (T) 80%	Feeling (F) 20%
Perceiving (P) 100%	Judging (J) 0%

EXTROVERT
You are social and outgoing. You are most comfortable when with other people and experiencing the world first hand. Interaction with others and first hand experiences energize you. It is not unlike you to start conversations with strangers. You have a preference for the outer world: people, activities, and things. Other people provide you with a mirror, sounding board to help you develop ideas and plans. Being alone may sap your energies. Your concept of the world is derived from experiencing it firsthand and then drawing conclusions.
INTUITIVE 
While you do process information through your senses you add a twist to your processing by relying on intuition and serendipity. You look for undercurrents of meaning and abstractions in what you experience physically. You do not just see things just as they are, but as what they could be. While you may rely on common sense at times, you trust inspiration far more.
PERCEIVING
You like to have as much information as possible before making a decision. Putting off a final decision until the last moment does not make you uncomfortable. Indeed once a decision is made, a course plotted, you may feel a bit uneasy, because you feel bound to a certain course of action. You would much prefer to wait and see what happens. You enjoy the opportunity to improvise. Commitments are not etched in stone to you, and are changeable.
THINKING 
You evaluate data and reach conclusions by using your ability to apply logical, objective analysis to the information before you. Your thinking process values consistency and fairness over the affect your decisions will have on others. You compare courses of action logically and make your choices based upon what consequences you see them as having. If there is something wrong with a plan, you are the one to ferret it out. It is important to remember that this does not mean you are cold and unfeeling, but that your thinking process is analytical.

probably


----------



## Enoch

Other test is too long.

For this one I was undecided for a lot of the questions.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> INTP fits, @Ocean Helm.
> 
> Hey, you guys done these tests:
> http://www.goddessflight.net/per/passess.htm
> 
> Personality Test & Personality Type Test, Find who you are for Free!
> 
> I got ISTP on the first, ISTJ on the second.
> _Very _cool.


INPT on the first one.

Second one:









I get INTP over half the time on dichotomy tests I'd say, and INFP and INTJ most of the other times, with an occasional ISTP or INFJ (not sure if I've ever gotten F and J together outside of function tests but it seems somewhat possible and worth mentioning).

Function tests tend to give me "INxJ" more often because they are built on the premise that being dominant in a perceiving function makes you a judger :crazy:


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> INPT on the first one.
> 
> Second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get INTP over half the time on dichotomy tests I'd say, and INFP and INTJ most of the other times, with an occasional ISTP or INFJ (not sure if I've ever gotten F and J together outside of function tests but it seems somewhat possible and worth mentioning).
> 
> Function tests tend to give me "INxJ" more often because they are built on the premise that being dominant in a perceiving function makes you a judger :crazy:


Yeah.. I prefer dichotomy for ease of use.
I do understand completely how the P/J preferences work.. but dichotomy is just.. easier. lol.

The first test putting P before T is lulz.
It sort of confused my head for a second lol.

I'm sure I've bias my own results due to a current "idgaf" mode and having S envy but eh. 
Keen to try on the ISTJ hat see how it goes.


----------



## Temizzle

INB4


----------



## Athena_

Of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Turi

@Snowdori ESFP is ite. @Temizzle ENTJ is ite. @Crowbo ESTP bruvvv @Athena_ INTJ is ite.


----------



## goldthysanura

I have thought that of all the types you've gone through, ISTP fit the best, but ISTJ could work too, I definitely think you are some kind of I_T_


----------



## Turi

goldthysanura said:


> I have thought that of all the types you've gone through, ISTP fit the best, but ISTJ could work too, I definitely think you are some kind of I_T_


Why ISTP though?
What about all my intuitive feelz?
I think ISFP fits you.

I'm really considering Si dominant at the moment, even though I don't agree with practically every stereotype and descriptor there is out at there for them at the moment.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Why ISTP though?
> What about all my intuitive feelz?
> I think ISFP fits you.
> 
> I'm really considering Si dominant at the moment, even though I don't agree with practically every stereotype and descriptor there is out at there for them at the moment.


ISTJ? I see much more Ti than Te. Why do you assume your Si dom by the way?


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> ISTJ? I see much more Ti than Te. Why do you assume your Si dom by the way?


The comparison shouldn't be Ti v Te, it should be Ti v Si.
Now, which do you see? lol

I don't 'assume' I'm an Si dom, I'm just seriously considering it, have a read of this, if you dare:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...ntrast-compare-past-present.html#post39434434

xSFP fits you, you already know I think this.

Feel free to skip me, next typist - or if you don't, include your thoughts on Snowdori as well, as I believe I've agreed with xSFP like the last hundred times he's posted in this thread, so it's unfair of me to chew up his turn again.


----------



## Temizzle

@Turi you just don't give off an ISxP vibe. The way you write, think analyze, it's a lot more Si-Te.
@Snowdori is ESFP, pretty sure he is decided on it too. No point talking in circles about it.


----------



## Reila

IxTJ for Turi. The more I learn about MBTI, the less I see you using Ti.

Also yes, for the lion person.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

probably yes.


ok guys, i think i have the INFP curse, i always getting it :crying:

Personality test results

Your personality type is I N F P !

Introverted (I) 82%	Extraverted (E) 18%
Intuitive (N) 68%	Sensing (S) 32%
Feeling (F) 80%	Thinking (T) 20%
Perceiving (P) 73%	Judging (J) 27%


and in the other one: INFP also.


----------



## Retsu

Ocean Helm said:


> Logic doesn't have to be your first mode of operation in order to be ISTP though, and what's this about ISTPs being particularly "cool"?


The cool part was me being silly, but an ISTP uses TiSeNiFe. It also uses Thinking, ie. Logic, first even in the MBTI system as a preference.


----------



## Athena_

From your past posts on this thread you give off a real ISFJ vibe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

No.


----------



## Athena_

INFP seems more accurate for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow

Haven't really read your posts too much.
But seeing your avatar only makes me unsure about your type.


----------



## Super Luigi

I suppose it's true.


----------



## Turi

@Crowbo I'm just trolling you, bruv, isn't that supposed to be your thing.

Most likely for me is probably IxTP if I were to roll with how I appear to the "real world".

S or N, who knows. 
All I know is the only character I've ever thought "well shit that guys me" is L from Deathnote so INTP is a legit possibility but then I think but what about my feelZ and my sEnSiNg.


----------



## Crowbo

@Turi-I knew you were, but my indecisiveness got in the way.


----------



## Crowbo

@Turi-I knew you were, but my indecisiveness got in the way.


----------



## Rydori

ENTP for sure!

Btw anyone having minor issues on the site where you can't quote others?


----------



## Turi

@Snowdori yeah and I can't edit posts either, nor change my type to prove INTP superiority.


----------



## Reila

You can edit posts and quote people if you click the "edit" and "reply with quote" buttons with the mouse wheel, by the way. Right click > "Open link in new tab" works as well.



Turi said:


> @Hugging Wabbits we'll see about that I'm going blow everyone's minds re: Si soon but no I've never seen you as an Si type.
> 
> I don't disagree with INTP. You know this.


Right, I am still waiting for the response to the question I asked in your Si thread.

Edit: Ah and IxTJ for you, definitely.


----------



## Agent X

It appears I am at a disadvantage, as I am unfamiliar with your persona, and your method of posting. However, I do not believe INTP is your respective type. I am basing the above purely on a hunch, as personally, it feels 'off". However the avatar picture you selected, contradicts the above and oddly reinforces the notion you might be an INTP. As off this time I am uncertain, time will certainly tell, as that is the trend and nature of things on PerC.
@Turi, for the love of everything that is good and decent, just settle on a type.. if you are considering a sensor typing, I would consider and re-examine (if haven't already) ISTP.


----------



## Reila

I am Reila, @Agent X, so when it comes to typing, you are quite familiar with me. 

As for you, very accurately typed.


----------



## Pippo

Hopping in to break my agreement.

When you get hostile towards other people, Reila, it appears to be in a more defensive manner than a disdainful or offensive kind.

As such, this leads me to believe it's more likely you are an INFP, but I may be paying too much attention to Inf Fe and Dom Fi without paying enough attention to Aux Fe.


----------



## Clockheart

judging from your post history - yes


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Very much so. Definitely a Fi user.


----------



## Crowbo

Correct


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

YES

I'm going with ENTP


----------



## Pippo

Yeah

Edit: I assumed it was ISXP
I'm on mobile so it doesn't show types :tongue:


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

You've said yes to ISTP, ISFP, and ENTP for me

NO!


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

sounds good I'll roll with it then

Sure


----------



## Mr Castelo

I read you questionnaire, ISFP.


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Belzy

i don't know, i just want attention


----------



## Turi

I'll try the ISTP hat on again just as soon as the forum allows me to bruvS


----------



## Pippo

@The Penguin I got like 40 mentions today and yesterday, and I don't check them that often.


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> @The Penguin I got like 40 mentions today and yesterday, and I don't check them that often.


Here - http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1178865-here-we-go-again.html


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Retsu

Yeah


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Of course.

*Skip me.*


----------



## Asmodaeus

I’m starting to think @Eggnoch is either untypable or some sort of bizarre AI…


----------



## Retsu

The answer is yes to your question


----------



## BiggyBigOne

Weird one says ISFJ and the other says ISTP

Gotta be ISTJ


----------



## Pippo

All signs point to Yes.


----------



## Retsu

BiggyBigOne said:


> Weird one says ISFJ and the other says ISTPGotta be ISTJ


Yeah, one is the type I actually am and the other is what I scored on the MBTI paid instrument. It's intentional.


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> All signs point to Yes.


Not all signs.









*Skip me.*


----------



## Athena_

@Retsu I’m sure is ISFJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> Historical said:
> 
> 
> 
> All signs point to Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skip me.*
Click to expand...

They all say "Yes", are you blind?


----------



## brightflashes

I really like INTJ for you, especially with the so first in enneagram. Makes more sense than ENTJ - plus once you connected with me on an emotional level (although a simple one) and that seemed pretty unlikely for an Fi inferior. I hadn't thought about it until I saw you typed as INTJ, but I really think that fits well!


----------



## Enoch

Can't see, too many bright flashes. 

*Skip me.*


----------



## brightflashes

@Eggnoch Rest assured; they're not bright flashes - they are meant to be flashes of brilliance. "flashes of brilliance" just doesn't have the same ring to it as "brightflashes" does, though.

edited to honor your request.


----------



## Rouskyrie

INTJ 5w4 confirmed.


----------



## Retsu

Athena_ said:


> @Retsu I’m sure is ISFJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A shame really. I hate typing as an ISFJ 6 because it's just so boring, but it is who I am. :shrug:


----------



## Enoch

Hugging Wabbits said:


> What is about ISFJ you like?


Mainly tertiary Ti, absolutely adorable.


----------



## Reila

Eggnoch said:


> Mainly tertiary Ti, absolutely adorable.


Is that why you were adamant on being INFJ? Tertiary Ti? Why Tertiary Ti appeals to you more than dominant Ti?

Feel free to not answer.


----------



## Rydori

INTP that was looping Ti-Si or ISFJ.


----------



## Enoch

XSFP.



Hugging Wabbits said:


> Is that why you were adamant on being INFJ? Tertiary Ti? Why Tertiary Ti appeals to you more than dominant Ti?
> 
> Feel free to not answer.


Well yes, it's definitely a part of why I want(ed) to be an INFJ.

Ti in this position is going to be quite childish whilst existing healthily, I'd imagine it to be interested in pure and simple logical rules, which is charmingly adorable to me (at least in theory).

Dominant Ti is much more serious and complex, like an adult, and it is much easier to adore a baby or a child than an adult.


----------



## Rydori

Eggnoch said:


> XSFP.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, it's definitely a part of why I want(ed) to be an INFJ.
> 
> Ti in this position is going to be quite childish whilst existing healthily, I'd imagine it to be interested in pure and simple logical rules, which is charmingly adorable to me.
> 
> Dominant Ti is much more serious and complex, like an adult. It is much easier to adore a baby or a child than an adult.


Now I know its almost impossible to type you, but I'm 100% sure you use Ne as your second function, which I conclude you're NOT AN INFJ, but rather am INFP or INTP. Either one I don't know, but I have my superhuman sensing of your Ne


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> INTP that was looping Ti-Si or ISFJ.


Ah, right. You say you don't see strong Ne on myself. Why is that again? I definitely have Si somewhere in my stack, definitely not inferior.

ESFP fits you. Or ISFP.

Thanks for responding, Troubled Eggnochman.


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Ah, right. You say you don't see strong Ne on myself. Why is that again? I definitely have Si somewhere in my stack, definitely not inferior.
> 
> ESFP fits you. Or ISFP.
> 
> Thanks for responding, Troubled Eggnochman.



Now I just don't notice the Ne in your post, I mean I could be very wrong since posts don't explain everything, but that's my two cents


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> Now I just don't notice the Ne in your post, I mean I could be very wrong since posts don't explain everything, but that's my two cents


Bruh, that really doesn't explain anything.


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Bruh, that really doesn't explain anything.


You know what actually, I'll just say yes from now on unless its obviously wrong since I can't be fucked analysing stuff, this thread is suppose to be for fun purposes and not serious also I reckon


----------



## Reila

Well, alright then.


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Well, alright then.


Ye


----------



## Turi

yehhh


----------



## Mr Castelo

My guesses, in order of less likely to most likely: INTP, INFJ, ISTP.


----------



## Rydori

Yep yes Correct


----------



## Enoch

Don't know.

ESFP.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Many see you as a Ni dom, but If you think you are ISTJ who am I to judge. So yes


----------



## Mr Castelo

Shit, I meant MOST likely to LESS likely in my previous post.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Oops yes


----------



## Reila

.seY


----------



## Rydori

One of the few legitimate INFJs on here.


----------



## Rydori

@Hugging Wabbits you ninja'd me and site is glitching so I can't edit ;_;

I'll say INTP for you


----------



## Reila

Datte bayo!

Yes, Mr. Se-dom.


----------



## Turi

INTP is itteee


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INxP perhaps


----------



## Rydori

Kame Hama ha

Yes Miss. Ti-dom


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

@Turi sorry I got ninja'd -skip-


----------



## Rydori

I got ninja'd too, this site is glitching too many times and I can't edit stuff. So I have to double post to get my posts!


----------



## Turi

The forum messing up is awesome, nobody can edit their post when they get ninja'd.


----------



## Enoch

Savage.

Probably a shooter.

ESTP.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Maybe.


----------



## Rydori

Ok here it is official
@Hugging Wabbits Miss Ti Dom! @Turi Si is present @Goetterdaemmerung lovely aux Fe


----------



## Turi

I'm just an Si fanboi I know I'm an INFJ.

Pretending to be other types helps me develop my perspectives on them and the functions they use.


----------



## Turi

But imagine mastering your 8th function.
Unstoppable.


----------



## Enoch

gripped estp gunman.

uses mbti to type targets and identify weaknesses to make killing them easier.


----------



## Temizzle

grats on 7k posts infp


----------



## Rydori

Mufasa!


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> I know I'm an INFJ.


h:


----------



## Turi

@Hugging Wabbits - ???
INTP fits you, I think, I'd be keen to hear how you relate to Si, though?


----------



## Retsu

Well it says you're married and all husbands are downtrodden ISTJs


----------



## Reila

^ ISTP? ISFJ? Who knows? I surely don't.



Turi said:


> @Hugging Wabbits - ???
> INTP fits you, I think, I'd be keen to hear how you relate to Si, though?


First you answer me on your Si thread, then I will be glad to answer this question in full detail to you. 

I don't think you are an INFJ at all, hence the h:


----------



## Pippo

I've been given the impression of INFP, but I could be wrong @Hugging Wabbits


----------



## Reila

I am sure I don't have Fi, at least not as my dominant function (but if I have it somewhere else, that would mean I have Te in my four-stack... I think? and that seems highly unfitting for me, though somehow so does Fe... confusing, I know). Thanks for the suggestion, though.

Skip this one.


----------



## Rydori

@Historical ISTJ


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Pippo

Crowbo, I like you and I want your body.

Other than that, you're an ENTP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

IXTJ, i'll go with INTJ.


----------



## Turi

Not sure about INFP but Fi Dom seems legit.


----------



## Enoch

Don't know.

INFJ or ISTP.

But I have noticed, quite like you, I tend to pretend to be different types to further my understanding of them, almost naturally.


----------



## Rydori

A LOT OF NE, but noTi.

So no


----------



## Enoch

Probably.

*Skip me.*


----------



## Reila

A lot of SE, but also Fi.

So yes.

Edit: I see ninjas?


----------



## Rydori

Hmmmm, so if we add Ti to this recipe and prehaps Ne we get INTP

INTP


----------



## Enoch

Lab assistant.

ESFP.


----------



## Turi

Eggnoch to eggtravert.. nah.


----------



## Reila

Turi, the famous ISNFTJ. Last of his kind.



Snowdori said:


> Hmmmm, so if we add Ti to this recipe and prehaps Ne we get INTP
> 
> INTP


So I have Ne now?


----------



## Enoch

Maybe, and if you do don't inhale too much of it.

Answer to the question is in your signature.


----------



## Reila

Little did you know I am actually an ISTJ in secrecy. 

You know, ENTP wouldn't be a bad fit for you.


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> So I have Ne now?


Yes you sure do!
@Eggnoch Accept your INFPness!


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Turi

isfj


----------



## Pippo

The Penguin said:


> Historical - No


And you believe I am...?

-skip me-


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> And you believe I am...?
> 
> -skip me-


xSTJ


----------



## Crowbo

Esfx


----------



## Reila

The embodiment of ENTPness himself.


----------



## Xcopy

Edit: Unknown, but I believe I can always look through your post and give my few bits if need be to help.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Clockheart

isfj probably


----------



## Reila

The sweet smell of memes.

I haven't seen you around enough to know if you are accurately typed or not, so I can only trust your judgement. 

@Xcopy; If the information in my signature isn't enough, feel free to visit my post history.


----------



## remarkable_remark

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Athena_

Possibly, but you only have 20 posts so it’s hard to know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

EXTJ probably @Clockheart

ninjad
@Athena, yep your accurate 

Fuck yeah! I can edit again!


----------



## Athena_

Of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

I believe so


----------



## Clockheart

xsfj
maaaaybe xsfp
too hard


----------



## Pippo

An ESFP with a good choice of pfp.


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ.

*Skip me and answer for @Clockheart instead.*


----------



## shazam

No.

Smmyesh. Mr.E99.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## shazam

Nope.

I think Crowbo is a Moose.


----------



## Pippo

Your posts speak for themselves.


----------



## shazam

:smug:h:


----------



## Crowbo

fartskeleton said:


> Nope.
> 
> I think Crowbo is a Moose.


lmao, that reminds me


----------



## Super Luigi

I believe so


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ.

Skip me.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> ESFJ.
> 
> Skip me.


Why?


----------



## shazam

Crowbo said:


> lmao, that reminds me


I want to be your Moose friend. Let me be your Moose friend :happy::anonymous:h:


----------



## Athena_

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockheart

i guess


----------



## Super Luigi

sure


----------



## Athena_

I think you’re ESFJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Athena_ said:


> I think you’re ESFJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ.

Sent from my ALL CAPS using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena_

The Penguin said:


> Why?


Every time you change types, your personality seems to change with it. Id interpret that as Fe,so ESFJ seems fitting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Infj. @Eggnoch ;

[ Skip me ]


----------



## Super Luigi

@Eggnoch tell me why.

Everybody on Discord says I use Fi.


----------



## Enoch

.


----------



## Super Luigi

Athena_ said:


> Every time you change types, your personality seems to change with it. Id interpret that as Fe,so ESFJ seems fitting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then why does everybody on Discord say that I'm an ENFP?


----------



## shazam

Pen9uin is an Enfp.


----------



## Pippo

You are without a doubt the most XXTP person I have ever met in my life.


----------



## Athena_

still think you’re ISTJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Infp


----------



## Rydori

Istj


----------



## Crowbo

Yes you are. No misteakin it! :crazy:


----------



## Turi

crobone isfj loves 2 bake cupcakes and volunteers at all sorts of charities and enjoys asking for 'the manager' whenever something is slightly wrong with a product he purchases.


----------



## Pippo

really gettin an estj vibe from you, turi it think estj 9w8


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> really gettin an estj vibe from you, turi it think estj 9w8


Type 9 Te dom.
I'd be the first and the last.
I'm starting to take Si dom seriously. At least, my own version of it.
I think it's a real possibility.

I don't know about your type, you come across more like a stereotypical Si type, however, the stereotypes of Si are absolute shit, so I'm just confused.
It's like, if I think you're an Si via stereotypes or how I used to perceive Si, then you're probably not an Si type going by how I'm currently seeing Si.
Lol. Who knows.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Type 9 Te dom.
> I'd be the first and the last.
> I'm starting to take Si dom seriously. At least, my own version of it.
> I think it's a real possibility.
> 
> I don't know about your type, you come across more like a stereotypical Si type, however, the stereotypes of Si are absolute shit, so I'm just confused.
> It's like, if I think you're an Si via stereotypes or how I used to perceive Si, then you're probably not an Si type going by how I'm currently seeing Si.
> Lol. Who knows.


Glad to see you're so confident in your own worldview.

Keep it up, champ.


----------



## Athena_

I S T J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

EyeandTeeJay


----------



## Enoch

He's an effing pie.


----------



## Athena_

Not E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt INTJ @Athena_ except you don't come across as some full hardcore eccentric who's completely disconnected from reality.


----------



## Reila

I see you have removed the "INFJ" from the signature. Embrace our lord and savior Si, Turi.


----------



## Athena_

What made you decide on ISTJ?

I was thinking ISFJ or INFP but this could be accurate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Probably

I get the feeling you aren't an INTJ, though.


----------



## Turi

@Hugging Wabbits I also switched the 4 for a 6 in my Enneagram, lol.

The more I read about Si the more I'm convinced I use it, and effectively.

The Si Jung described anyway, which is a far cry from the stereotypes.


----------



## Athena_

Historical said:


> Probably
> 
> I get the feeling you aren't an INTJ, though.


Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

I do see INTJ

*assume Se NOT Ne*


----------



## Turi

Athena_ said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The answer is simple, people here have a tendency to dissociate themselves from other people who think they're the same type they believe themselves to be.

For some ungodly reason, everyone wants to be special.


----------



## Pippo

Athena_ said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's objectively likely not true, but just a feeling I'm getting.


----------



## Enoch

Snowdori said:


> I did read, and I only got a sense of Te from one post





> People really do love typing everyone as INFP or some NP type. I wouldn't go as far as claim him to be ISTJ or ISFJ (seem more like the former to me), but Tolkien's writing is very Si


Source?


----------



## Turi

eggnoch ISFJ guaranteed
edit: I'd buy ISTP for myself if it was like ti-si-N-F lol.
With Ti and Si being basically same skill level (over 9000).

S in general pisses on N though.
Way cooler.


----------



## Enoch

Well, you know.

It's possible.

ESTP.


----------



## Turi

egnok isfj same as crobone
historical Si hence the name

also if Ur not the idiot who rocks up to jam sessions with a bongo U don't prefer ni


----------



## Jaune

I never really thought about the possibility of you being an ISTJ, I was convinced you were a high-Ni user. But it actually makes sense from your threads about Si and understanding of it.


----------



## Athena_

Without a doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Definitely


----------



## Turi

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I never really thought about the possibility of you being an ISTJ, I was convinced you were a high-Ni user. But it actually makes sense from your threads about Si and understanding of it.


Can't really rely on that because after I learn more about Si I'll shift to trying to understand something else and probably wind up finding I relate to that too, who knows.

I'm iffy on Te-Fi and Fe-Ti, if I'm really considering ISxJ.
Need to develop an understanding of how they work with Si.

Because tbh it makes about no sense to shift from INFJ to ISTJ, even if I got the dominant function wrong why am I magically making decisions a different way?
But eh. Just learning about Si atm.


Cronin is an ISFJ, and she knows it.


----------



## Athena_

@Crowbo you are for sure correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I never really thought about the possibility of you being an ISTJ, I was convinced you were a high-Ni user. But it actually makes sense from your threads about Si and understanding of it.


Also my understanding of Si got shot to pieces by @reckful who killed my thread.

But still, I posted that up in other places and Si doms are in agreement with it, one mentioned the Ne section as being something they need to think about.. the rest, headshot. 

Fuckin' bang.


----------



## Enoch

roadman.

estp.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus

Sure!


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yep


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Turi

cronbinw isfj


----------



## Athena_

Possibly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Athena_

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Explain
Nodes
To
People


----------



## Athena_

Incest
Serves
This
Jackass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

The type that Stozza the Mozza is mistyped as.


----------



## Athena_

I
Need
To
Pee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Interested in
Necrophilia
For
People

ninjad


----------



## Rydori

If
Nelly
Tried
Jelly


----------



## Crowbo

Extra
Spicy
Fruit
Pancakes


----------



## Athena_

Euthanize 
Not
This
Person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

I
Never
Tried
Jackfruit


----------



## Enoch

Every

Sentence

Fools

People


----------



## Athena_

Initiate 
Naughty
Tapatalk 
Posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

I
Need
To
Jackoff


----------



## Athena_

Eek
Save
For
Private 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

I

Now

Think

Joyfully


----------



## Pippo

If
Neocons'
Fortune was
Poor


----------



## Crowbo

I love 
Naughty
Tatoo
Jews

ninjad


----------



## Athena_

Ejaculating
N
T
People 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Into
omNipotence
this one
judges


----------



## Enoch

HES A JOOLY GOOD FELLOw


----------



## Athena_

I
Need
Food
Plox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightflashes




----------



## Mr Castelo

No doubt about it.


----------



## brightflashes




----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> Why don't you remind me?


Because I don't think you would listen to me, or take me seriously.


----------



## Athena_

You are Correctly typed , sir.

*Tips Fedora*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Athena_

Poops ENTP blood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

The Penguin said:


> Because I don't think you would listen to me, or take me seriously.


I will take you seriously and I promise to listen.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Turi

isfj


----------



## Athena_

IxTPPP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

BTW...



Crowbo said:


> View attachment 745930


I'm not an Atheist. :wink:


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> I will take you seriously and I promise to listen.


ISTJ
You look back on a lot of practical details, you have a hard time letting go of the past. You use Te and Fi, but you don't look to the long-term future, or the long-term implications. That's just my impression of you.


----------



## Athena_

Ninja’d Penguin is ESFJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

The Penguin said:


> ISTJ
> You look back on a lot of practical details, you have a hard time letting go of the past. You use Te and Fi, but you don't look to the long-term future, or the long-term implications. That's just my impression of you.


What gave you that impression?


----------



## Crowbo

@Athena


----------



## Athena_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Historical said:


> What gave you that impression?


In a word - observation

@*Crowbo* - I've met a female INTJ in person.
Other than her not being available to spend time with me, I enjoyed the time(s) we did share together.

@*Athena_* - of course, my dove


----------



## Pippo

The Penguin said:


> In a word - observation


Observation of what?

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Crowbo

@Athena


----------



## Athena_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Athena_

I started laughing when I saw this LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Athena_ said:


> IxTP
> 
> The way you talk is not like an ISTJ lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How then, would an ISTJ talk?

As far as stereotypes are concerned, it's clear I have a preference for exactness and accuracy.
I also have a tendency to refer to authoritative sources to strengthen my position, if I can be bothered - that is.
I plan my writing, in my head, before I begin posting - this is the same way I speak - this is reflective of introversion.

I also have a preference for not really revising what I have to say - on this forum, essentially my only edits are to fix up spelling mistakes and the like - the general idea, is already in my head (exclusively in my head, no ideas on paper), planned out. Typical of Si-Te.

My writings are hardly creative beacons of originality - instead, they're derived from various existing sources and and then synthesised into my own understanding of all of this information put together - I have a tendency to chip in my opinions on things, but even these opinions are grounded in this culmination of sources I deem "l3g!t".

My writing style is generally easy to understand, clear and to the point - it only gets hazy, when I am proposing an opinion, or thoughts, that haven't yet fully formed in my head - i.e prematurely.

The way in which I write, makes everything sound as though I'm stating facts - like it's all objective reality, how it is - devoid of subjectivity or opinion, when in actual fact this isn't the case, and I don't see any of it as "fact", it's just me chiming in my 2p.

In my opinion - I think it's very clear to see my writing style is representative of an ISTJ.

I'd love to hear, even if only briefly - how you think I deviate from the way ISTJs communicate.

@Crowbo - lntroverted. Sensing. Feeling. Judging.
Admit it bro. Shit I'll make you an Enneagram type 2w1 while I'm at it.
ISFJ 2w1 6w5 9w1.
Yeah. That's Crowbo alright. Nailed it.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> Why does everyone think prefer Ti?


Constant search for the truth, breaking concepts down to its fundamental parts in reasoning, refining definitions to fit your internal sense of logic. All that shit is Ti, bro.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Athena_

Turi said:


> How then, would an ISTJ talk?
> 
> As far as stereotypes are concerned, it's clear I have a preference for exactness and accuracy.
> I also have a tendency to refer to authoritative sources to strengthen my position, if I can be bothered - that is.
> I plan my writing, in my head, before I begin posting - this is the same way I speak - this is reflective of introversion.
> 
> I also have a preference for not really revising what I have to say - on this forum, essentially my only edits are to fix up spelling mistakes and the like - the general idea, is already in my head (exclusively in my head, no ideas on paper), planned out. Typical of Si-Te.
> 
> My writings are hardly creative beacons of originality - instead, they're derived from various existing sources and and then synthesised into my own understanding of all of this information put together - I have a tendency to chip in my opinions on things, but even these opinions are grounded in this culmination of sources I deem "l3g!t".
> 
> My writing style is generally easy to understand, clear and to the point - it only gets hazy, when I am proposing an opinions, or thoughts, that haven't yet fully formed in my head - i.e prematurely.
> 
> The way in which I write, makes everything sound as though I'm stating facts - like it's all objective reality, how it is - devoid of subjectivity or opinion, when in actual fact this isn't the case, and I don't see any of it as "fact", it's just me chiming in my 2p.
> 
> In my opinion - I think it's very clear to see my writing style is representative of an ISTJ.
> 
> I'd love to hear, even if only briefly - how you think I deviate from the way ISTJs communicate.
> 
> @Crowbo - lntroverted. Sensing. Feeling. Judging.
> Admit it bro. Shit I'll make you an Enneagram type 2w1 while I'm at it.
> ISFJ 2w1 6w5 9w1.
> Yeah. That's Crowbo alright. Nailed it.


Well the way you write comes off in a more relaxed way than I’d expect an Si Te user to. The “esfj my balls.” Just sounds IxTP to me. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Athena_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Enoch




----------



## Athena_

Lmao it’s as if they put the wrong type on that meme @Eggnoch











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Athena_

Ninja’d









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Athena_

That is very accurate @Asmodaeus











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Athena_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Turi

Athena_ said:


> Well the way you write comes off in a more relaxed way than I’d expect an Si Te user to. The “esfj my balls.” Just sounds IxTP to me. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand where you're coming from - in some ways, my writing style is a little bipolar.
Going by Writing and Personality by John DiTiberio - I find myself somewhere between ESTP and INFJ styles of writing, which is a hilarious contradiction as ESTPs prefer to write off the cuff, basically, and seek too smash it all out in one-shot - inclusive of necessary facts and supporting evidence etc - whereas INFJs have a more personal flavour to their writing, and plan things out well in advance.. the two styles are nothing alike, yet I can see both of them in me.

Combining the two together, basically has me relating to the ways most types write, so I'm hesitant to rely on the book as a potential source for typing myself with.
@Asmodaeus - likely correct.


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo

dammit I was gonna use that juan!
@Eggnoch


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Rydori

oh


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Enoch

Oh dear.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Enoch




----------



## Crowbo

Asmodaeus said:


>


That's right! I'm the greatest!


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo

ISIS's 
Naughty
T-rex
Jacks off


----------



## Turi

Esfj


----------



## Enoch

Fucking stupid pretentious pompous retarded mouth breathing arrogant dumbfuck egghead retards who can crawl back inside their obese mothers who never loved them fucking dictionary filling jackass dunning kruger planet destroying fact gathering pieces of shit no life degree holding holier than thou jackasses oblivious to their own stupidity fucking kill themselves all of them


----------



## Rydori

Ummmmmmm,


----------



## Athena_

Snowdori said:


> Ummmmmmm,


It’s a reference to another post on PerC about INTJs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena_

Especially 
Spicy
Furry
Porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Inside
Nintendos
Taco
Juice


----------



## Athena_

Enter
New
Trippy 
Plaza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

I
Not
Think
Jews


----------



## Athena_

Evil
Nazis
Taking
Pisses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Into the 
Nude
Thought
Jackets


----------



## Athena_

Exceptional 
Nudity.
Thanks
Porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

I

Never

Tickled

Jung


----------



## Athena_

I
Need
Fuk
Please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

I
Need
Tingles
Jerkoff


----------



## Enoch

Esther,

No

Tiny

Penises


----------



## Crowbo

I'm a 
Nasty
Fart
Poonhound


----------



## Athena_

Eeyore 
Never
Thinks
Positively 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

I
Need
Tiggers's 
Jiggly booty


----------



## Athena_

Elbows 
Never 
Touch
Penises


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@cursive
With an avatar like this? INFP duh
@the heart marksman
Ninja=ISTP


----------



## the heart marksman

@Witch of Oreo

nah


----------



## 6007

isfp


----------



## Sybow

I'd assume you are. Too lazy to go through your posts for it, lol.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yep, ISFP alright.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## the heart marksman

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

I think so


----------



## Clockheart

yes


----------



## Super Luigi

perhaps


----------



## Athena_

You are correctly typed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightflashes

You've always struck me as an INFJ, but I don't have really cold-hard facts to back that up. That said, INTJ seems fine, too. Ni dominant for sure. 

Skip me.


----------



## Crowbo

@Athena-Eeeeeeeyup


----------



## Pippo

It'd be an interesting one to see if you use Ti as opposed to Te, Athena.

Not for me to decide though. Probable INTJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

Crowbo - yes


----------



## Crowbo

yes


----------



## Enoch

If Historical is an INTJ, then Crowbo is an ISFJ.

If Historical is an ISTJ, then Crowbo is an ENTP.


----------



## Reila

Ngyes


----------



## Pippo

Still an odd case.

I'd advise you to look at your inferior function first and then work from there.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Esuni

Yeah


----------



## Rydori

I'm going to say maybe with you being new and INFJ being quite a rare gem


----------



## Enoch

Perhaps.

Assume untypeable for me.


----------



## Rydori

Infp


----------



## Athena_

Of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pippo

ëëÿüp


----------



## Athena_

ëënöpë


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

ofc.


----------



## Athena_

^

Is
Naughty
This
Person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Inertia with
Nasty
Tit
Jelly


----------



## Pippo

Entrapping
Nubian
Testicles
Purposefully


----------



## Athena_

I
Suck
No
JESus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

It
Never
Traced
Jamie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

EveryNipponFeelsPineapple


----------



## Enoch

I

Smell

Fruity

Jam


----------



## Super Luigi

Ingenuity
Nerd
Tease
Procratination


----------



## Enoch

Every

Sensor

Feels

Judged

Probably one of the smartest things I've ever said.


----------



## Crowbo

I
Need
To
Poop out Jesus


----------



## Super Luigi

Every
Nerd
Thinks
Puns


----------



## Rydori

Everybody
Stop
Fucking
Jacking Off


----------



## Crowbo

Everyone
Needs to
Fuck
Ponies


----------



## Athena_

Everyone 
Needs
Tasty
Peniss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

I
Need
To
Join


----------



## Enoch

Everywhere

Seems

Frighteningly

Juxtaposed


----------



## Turi

No, @Eggnoch - but, close. isfj.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## Rydori

yes


----------



## Pippo

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyup.


----------



## Athena_

Eeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenope :kitteh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Yh.


----------



## Rydori

meh


----------



## Athena_

Yes yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Yes Yes Athena.


----------



## Turi

@Eggnoch no


----------



## Enoch

@Turi no


----------



## Pippo

INFP

Don't see Se anywhere. Can't be an ISFP or INFJ.


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> INFP
> 
> Don't see Se anywhere. Can't be an ISFP or INFJ.


Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not there.

ISTJ.


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> Historical said:
> 
> 
> 
> INFP
> 
> Don't see Se anywhere. Can't be an ISFP or INFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not there.
> 
> ISTJ.
Click to expand...

Let's also factor in that Ne is abundant in almost all of your messages.

You switch your opinions on your type all the time. Your thought train is often highly erratic.

INFP


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> Let's also factor in that Ne is abundant in almost all of your messages.
> 
> You switch your opinions on your type all the time. Your thought train is often highly erratic.
> 
> INFP


Just because you see it doesn't mean it's there.

As for you:


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> Historical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's also factor in that Ne is abundant in almost all of your messages.
> 
> You switch your opinions on your type all the time. Your thought train is often highly erratic.
> 
> INFP
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you see it doesn't mean it's there.]
Click to expand...

You believe you are an...?


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> You believe you are an...?


Don't know mate.

Ti-Fe, Ne-Si


----------



## Turi

eggnoch ISFJ


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> Historical said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe you are an...?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know mate.
> 
> Ti-Fe, Ne-Si
> 
> Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Then why do you disagree with the notion that your Ne is obvious and Se isn't present?

A lot of your judgments (such as on technology, politics, type superiority, etc) are all very Fi-heavy.


----------



## Enoch

Historical said:


> Then why do you disagree with the notion that your Ne is obvious and Se isn't present?
> 
> A lot of your judgments (such as on technology, politics, type superiority, etc) are all very Fi-heavy.


Those were just general statements.


----------



## Turi

isfj


----------



## Pippo

Istp


----------



## Athena_

ISTJ
ISTJ
ISTJ
ISTJ

Imbecile 
Suck
This,
Jackass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Super Luigi

I suppose it's true.


----------



## Crowbo

Extra
Special
Fruity
Jews


----------



## Turi

Cronin estp
penguin INTP


----------



## Mr Castelo

You're an INTP and you know it.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Athena_

Yeahh big boi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> You're an INTP and you know it.


If there's any type I know I am, it's INFJ.

I thoroughly enjoy learning about all types and all the functions, though, and can wind up getting suckered into my own perspectives on things to the point I believe them to be reality.

This has been an issue for me my whole life, I could have sworn black and blue as a kid that Pokémon were real - because in my head, I was catching them and training them all day.

I get so far detached from reality it's dangerous, and I'm prone to blurring the lines between what is real and what isnt, to the point some people think I have some kind of mentality disorder i.e from another planet etc.

I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo, the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here..

@Athena_ probably right?


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The strike line was meant for the once revered ISTJ.

Blatant disregard for the rules.

Soooo INTp.


----------



## Super Luigi

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Disregard for the rules. Soooo INTp.


But how?


----------



## Crowbo

maybe

ninjad


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

It's actually a really elaborate meme. ^



The Penguin said:


> But how?


Oblivious whilst doing it. INTp confirmed!


----------



## Katie Tran

I feel like @Crowbo might be an ESTP or ENFP to be honest. 
I think an ENTP is more likely to either not care to participate in these forums at all or go 100% and give extreme, detailed and tedious paragraphs but like, in an infuriating way that will piss off some of the audience lol.


----------



## Crowbo

Alassea Telrunya said:


> I feel like @Crowbo might be an ESTP or ENFP to be honest.
> I think an ENTP is more likely to either not care to participate in these forums at all or go 100% and give extreme, detailed and tedious paragraphs but like, in an infuriating way that will piss off some of the audience lol.


I've posted stuff like that, not very long paragraphs though. That being said I don't relate to Se, Fi, or Te so that wouldn't work.

Your types probably correct


----------



## Pippo

Ÿëš


----------



## Super Luigi

No


----------



## Crowbo

Yaaas


----------



## Super Luigi

Yes


----------



## The Lawyer

Infp


----------



## Super Luigi

I've never seen you before. Perhaps.


----------



## Enoch

As much of a darling as you are, yes.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> As much of a darling as you are, yes.


:shocked:

^ well, you had used the term "charming" before changing it to "darling"

-skip or include me, please-


----------



## Reila

Oui, monsieur.


----------



## Super Luigi

peut-être, madame


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> :shocked:
> 
> ^ well, you had used the term "charming" before changing it to "darling"


You can have both of you want, it certainly wouldn't make a difference.

However I say ESFJ in French.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> You can have both of you want, it certainly wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> However I say ESFJ in French.


If I'm charming, it's an accident. If I'm a darling, I'm doing my job. roud:

yes


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Libra Sun

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

Probably.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Definitely.

I completely feel the _showering_ of undeserved love.


----------



## Clockheart

god knows


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes.


----------



## Enoch

Maybe.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Enoch




----------



## The Lawyer

Entp!


----------



## Enoch

That was very nice of you to say but I'm afraid that you are probably wrong.

ENTP for you.


----------



## Turi

@Eggnoch - absolutely not.


----------



## Pippo

I hate to be repetitive, but I do have a question for you:

How has trying on the ISTJ label worked for you?


----------



## Rydori

Istj


----------



## Enoch

ESFP, best Te using type.


----------



## Athena_

INxP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> I hate to be repetitive, but I do have a question for you:
> 
> How has trying on the ISTJ label worked for you?


It's worked great in theory, I relate to a lot of how I understand Si.

In practice, there hasn't been much connection between myself and bonafide Si dominants - some have agreed with my theories on Si, however I get this "feeling" they think there is something off with it, something not quite relatable - perhaps an inherent mystical streak, due to me most likely being a reluctant Ni dominant.

My biggest concerns with ISTJ in particular is Te, moreso than Si-Ni, I don't find myself making decisions the same way they do.

I also have found I'm far less hesitant and cautious than the Si doms I've spoken with through various channels - they appear to be very thorough peoples stereotypical of a "J" type, I guess. 
But I don't find that same thoroughness in Ni types, nor in myself.

None of the reasons I find myself relating less to Si doms comes from anything I've read from Jung - rather it comes from a place of observation and comparison, I don't relate to them as much as I figured I would, in theory.

However I'm reluctant to back down because a part of me feels like they're wrong, and don't understand their own dominant function - I've had a lot of beautiful responses from Si doms that support my ideas and are relatable - of course these people may be mistyped Ni types, or I could be relating to the F aspects of their posts.

I'm still going to roll with S and T for a while to see how it goes.
I do feel both grind against my natural preferences in some ways.

Also, I've been called out for asking "general" and "vague" questions of Si doms here and in other places (same questions), which confused me as there was nothing vague or "general" about them, imo.

So there must be some kind of "exactness" Si types prefer, compared to whatever it is I prefer.



I'll just assume @Eggnoch is the most recent poster, and I'll also assume he's typed as something other than IxFP, so I will say no, incorrectly typed, @Eggnoch.
Clearly an Fi dominant. IMO.

edit: 
@Athena_ likely correct.


----------



## Rydori

I still think INTP or ISTP


----------



## Athena_

Of courseseee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## Athena_

Ya boi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Yes again


----------



## Rydori

Eggnoch said:


> ENFP.What made you consider T?


I can't actually tell whether your Fi or Ti


----------



## Crowbo

almost


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Your responses in the "write 5 things" thread has me questioning whether you're an ENxP of sorts, clear Ne-Si there.


It'd be an odd thing were I an ENXP. However, I'd like to note that almost all people agree I use Te to a higher extent. "The Rain on the Parade" has been a common nickname of mine due to my tendency to shoot down some far-fetched ideas, despite having many myself.

It'd also be odd considering many people are convinced with certainty that I'm an ISTJ, others an INTJ.

I hate to use the middle ground fallacy, but I'd encourage the consideration of EXTJ.

ÿéæh for Crowbo


----------



## Enoch

xSTJ.


----------



## Turi

Historical said:


> It'd be an odd thing were I an ENXP. However, I'd like to note that almost all people agree I use Te to a higher extent. "The Rain on the Parade" has been a common nickname of mine due to my tendency to shoot down some far-fetched ideas, despite having many myself.
> 
> It'd also be odd considering many people are convinced with certainty that I'm an ISTJ, others an INTJ.
> 
> I hate to use the middle ground fallacy, but I'd encourage the consideration of EXTJ.
> 
> ÿéæh for Crowbo


Shooting down far-fetched ideas sounds Si-Te to me. lol.

I'm going to pretend to be a Ti dominant for a while - took an INTP - ISTP test and got ISTP - by quite a margin, so ISTP it is.
I do like the idea, quite a bit.










Do I need to refer to people as "bro"?


----------



## Super Luigi

@Turi sure bro :toast:


----------



## Rydori

xSFJ


----------



## Enoch

Yh.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Turi

maybz INTJ bro, maybz


----------



## Athena_

ISTPPPPP brotha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

INTJ

*assume EXTJ*


----------



## Rydori

Estj


----------



## janicesupp0rter

boyyyyy you better be


----------



## Athena_

Probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

EyeAndTeeJay


----------



## Athena_

Everyone,
Snowdori
Fucks
Pigs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

maybe INTJ?


----------



## Rydori

That's more like it!


----------



## Pippo

ESFP

I'm confused for the following reasons:
Dearest Turi believes it is very obvious I use Ne-Si based on my answers on another thread

Dearest Temizzle interprets those answers as INTX.

I just came back from a Lady Gaga concert that was surprisingly good.


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Enoch

.


----------



## Crowbo

.


----------



## Enoch

.


----------



## Crowbo

...


----------



## Enoch

.....


----------



## Rydori

ENTP

here's a bunch of dots

............................................


----------



## Crowbo

How bout some braille?


----------



## RaisinKG

how much are those dots worth


----------



## Rydori

2 bobs and 1 vegene


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Crowbo

No


----------



## RaisinKG

flip a coin


----------



## Reila

INTP maybe? Probably not.


----------



## Enoch

Laughably not.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Rydori

Amuse me with memes ENTP


----------



## Enoch

Potentially.


----------



## Reila

I was going to say "could be" if you still had ISFJ, as the type shares functions with INTP. ISTP? Nah. 

"Laughably not" as you rudely put.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Enoch

Definitely.

And I'm sorry @Hugging Wabbits.


----------



## Reila

Crowbo said:


> maybe


----------



## Crowbo

Hugging Wabbits said:


>


Ah love me some Mystery Dungeon!


----------



## Rydori

Hey I just met you
And this is crazy
but here's my number
so call me maybe


ENTP


----------



## Enoch

Hates me.

Yes.


----------



## Rydori

Gucci Gang Gucci Gang Gucci Gang Gucci Gang Gucci Gang 

INFP


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFJ trying hard to be ENTP.


----------



## Reila

INTJ trying hard to be INTJ.


----------



## Rydori

Secretly an ESTP


----------



## Turi

ESFP according to your sig.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi, you're INxP (probably INTP); one of your latest posts (link) about past and future vs. present convinced me of it.

I see someone who is more focused on the imaginative experience from within than mapping out the future and following plans and schedules.

I don't really care if I'm typed or not because I got over 70% T and P on the official MBTI test, just today, so there isn't anything in question to me as far as the letters are concerned (although function tests tend to give me Ni first).


----------



## Reila

Not convinced. Letters mean nothing, cognitive functions do.


----------



## Ocean Helm

What else could I possibly be? And I seem to remember you flipping from INTP to ISFJ to ISTJ so I'm similarly not convinced. I'd guess you're some kind of INxx.

I fit Ti first better than Ni first in strictly Myersian/MBTI cognitive functions, which are what were created to match with MBTI IxTP. But yeah otherwise I'm a Perceiver that leads with perceiving.


----------



## Rydori

INTP figs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockheart

i don't know


----------



## Rydori

Well another ESFP, I’m no longer a Lone Ranger here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Esxp


----------



## Reila

You seem to believe to be an INFJ, so no.


----------



## Crowbo

could be


----------



## Verizzles

Crowbo said:


> could be


No ENFP

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

That sigg sounds ENTP

so xNTP


----------



## Enoch

It is possible.


----------



## Rydori

Nope, INFP


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## BiggyBigOne

" Meme "
Yeah sounds like a ENTP


----------



## Pippo

çôrrê?t?ÿ tÿp?d from what I last remember you set your type as


----------



## Turi

Entp? 
._.


----------



## Rydori

sure


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Entp?
> ._.


I'll add some more facts in the thread to make typing me easier and to balance things out, _*bruv*_

ISTP


----------



## Rydori

Istj


----------



## Athena_

ESFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Rydori

INTJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Enoch

Haha.

ENTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Jaune

Yes, you've always seemed INTJ to me.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Reila

* *




The English dub is trash


----------



## Crowbo

kim possibly


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Rydori

ENTP (!)


----------



## Crowbo

it's kim possible

sfp


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## The Lawyer

Obviously an esfj


----------



## Pippo

really getting an ISTP impression from you


----------



## Turi

^ impressions? Si dom.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

His type keeps getting ret-conned


----------



## The Lawyer

Istp


----------



## Rydori

Very fitting profile picture for an ESTJ


----------



## Reila

ENTP in denial.


----------



## Rydori

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.


Hugging Wabbits said:


> ENTP in denial.


You are an absolutely fantastic woman in denial.

*Skip me.*


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> ISFJ (?)


Asmodaeus, is that you?

I don't use Fe, no matter how much you insist, darling.

Skip me.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

eggnoch - i dont know :laughing:


----------



## Rydori

I'm going to give a good impression you're INFP. You don't seem ISFP at all and you rather use Ne than Se


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yeah, i considered ISFP seriously but it seems that Se is something i struggle with and im much more in touch with Si.


as for you- i think XSFP is definitely right, but why introvert? i know it might be wrong but in your signature you are like "super " extroverted. but well, i i think you investigated in this more than i did, so ill say ISFP.


----------



## Reila

No.


----------



## Rydori

BlazerGun said:


> yeah, i considered ISFP seriously but it seems that Se is something i struggle with and im much more in touch with Si.
> 
> 
> as for you- i think XSFP is definitely right, but why introvert? i know it might be wrong but in your signature you are like "super " extroverted. but well, i i think you investigated in this more than i did, so ill say ISFP.


It's extremely clouded for me right now, I know the sigg suggest I'm extrovert but I lie on the middle of ambivertism. I either go slightly more extroverted or slightly more introverted due to anxiety I have. So I'll just identify as an xSFP. My Se and Fi feel both really strong that I don't know which of the two is my dom function. I would say I slightly have better Te than Ni, but I'm unsure as of the moment.

As for @Hugging Wabbits I agree with you being an Si dom, so ISTJ could work, or ISFJ. I've noticed a lot of people identifying as an SJ recently.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hugging Wabbits said:


> No.


after a thought, i came to the conclusion that i am using more Fi than Fe. so yes, i like to see how people react, but it doesnt mean i am a dominant/aux Fe. after all, if im not wrong, we use all of the 8 functions.

lets say you have 8 markers and each of them have his own color- Blue, Red, Yellow,Green, Purple, Black, Brown and Pink.

most of the time you use Blue and red, sometimes Yellow, and sometimes you use one of the colors that sometimes just cant get "along" and lets say it's Black.

now, you mainly use this markers , but it doesn't mean that the other 4 are not used at all, you do use them. and combine all this colors, and you'll get the full picture, some colors will be more noticable, but it doesn't mean that the ones who hard to notice doesn't exist, at all.


not the best way to describe it, but well, this is atleast how i see it, and if im wrong, i would like to get corrected by you or someone else.


Snowdori- i see. well, atleast you are probably XSFP, there are people here who think that i am INTP or XXFJ so i am super confused :laughing:


----------



## Rydori

BlazerGun said:


> after a thought, i came to the conclusion that i am using more Fi than Fe. so yes, i like to see how people react, but it doesnt mean i am a dominant/aux Fe. after all, if im not wrong, we use all of the 8 functions.
> 
> lets say you have 8 markers and each of them have his own color- Blue, Red, Yellow,Green, Purple, Black, Brown and Pink.
> 
> most of the time you use Blue and red, sometimes Yellow, and sometimes you use one of the colors that sometimes just cant get "along" and lets say it's Black.
> 
> now, you mainly use this markers , but it doesn't mean that the other 4 are not used at all, you do use them. and combine all this colors, and you'll get the full picture, some colors will be more noticable, but it doesn't mean that the ones who hard to notice doesn't exist, at all.
> 
> 
> not the best way to describe it, but well, this is atleast how i see it, and if im wrong, i would like to get corrected by you or someone else.
> 
> 
> Snowdori- i see. well, atleast you are probably XSFP, there are people here who think that i am INTP or XXFJ so i am super confused :laughing:


Ne aux



> Dominant Ti and Fi have a tendency to be far too myopic in their judgments because of relying too much on personal experience to evaluate situations, so Ne should be used to explore and visualize more ideas about what is possible in order to know the world more expansively. When a person struggles with developing the Ne function, they struggle between wanting to be right in their ideas/ideals versus recognizing that those ideas/ideals are too small and rudimentary without having had enough engagement with the true range of possibilities in the world. Without healthy Ne, INxPs are often very unrealistic and make judgments/decisions that are implicitly marred by self-centeredness because they do not realize how limited their personal beliefs really are.


Fe Aux



> Dominant Si and Ni have a tendency to be too insular, only gathering information that is personally relevant or significant, not modifying thinking and action to be more in line with objective concerns, so Fe should be used to invest oneself in relationships and social belonging in order to find better avenues for promoting emotional well-being. When a person struggles with developing the Fe function, they struggle between wanting to stay within their emotional comfort zone versus recognizing that they cannot find a sense of happiness without integrating better with the social environment. Without healthy Fe, IxFJs tend to lack the social knowledge/skill to handle relationships successfully, unable to establish a sense of belonging because of not realizing how their own faulty judgments about people/society are getting in the way.


Which one do you relate more if your confused?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Snowdori said:


> Ne aux
> 
> 
> 
> Fe Aux
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you relate more if your confused?



wow, its really hard. i would say that i'm more relating to the Ne. as for Fe, i can relate to the last lines, so i am, in fact, confused XD.


----------



## Rydori

BlazerGun said:


> wow, its really hard. i would say that i'm more relating to the Ne. as for Fe, i can relate to the last lines, so i am, in fact, confused XD.


sounds like INTP to me. Here's the source by the way

The Principles of Cognitive Function Theory @MBTI-notes - Type Theory


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Snowdori said:


> sounds like INTP to me. Here's the source by the way
> 
> The Principles of Cognitive Function Theory @MBTI-notes - Type Theory


hmm interesting, after reading some of the description for Ti and Fi dominant, i think i can say safely that im ATLEAST INXP.


----------



## The Lawyer

Infp


----------



## Rydori

ESTJ all right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

possibly


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Doesn't get more accurate than this.


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfp


----------



## Soul Kitchen

I suppose ESTJ fits.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Accurate... signature.


----------



## Clockheart

i think yeah


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Future, unsure.


----------



## The Lawyer

Esfj


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Meirsho

hmm.. i think this is my second post after you  
infp


----------



## Rydori

ESTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Super Luigi

yep


----------



## Retsu

Interesting :O How did you arrive at ESTP?


----------



## Super Luigi

@*Retsu*
I'm an Extrovert and a Sensor. I use some sort of Ti/Fe. It's either that or ESFJ.
FJs got social skills, and friends. I want that stuff but I'm too critical and pushy.
Besides, SFJs sell out to please others. I don't care, so I please myself.

Good thing you asked, instead of saying "no", thanks for that.


----------



## Rydori

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Enoch

ESFP (?)


----------



## Super Luigi

ISTP (?)


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Super Luigi

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Retsu

The Penguin said:


> @*Retsu*
> Besides, SFJs sell out to please others. I don't care, so I please myself.


Careful with that one. I wouldn't base an ESTP typing based on those factors alone, there are a lot of FJs who just don't have many friends and have self respect.


----------



## Super Luigi

Retsu said:


> Careful with that one. I wouldn't base an ESTP typing based on those factors alone, there are a lot of FJs who just don't have many friends and have self respect.


I can't be too careful, or I never live.


----------



## Enoch

Reminds me a lot of my ENFP friend.


----------



## Pippo

Reminds me a lot of my INFP sister.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> Reminds me a lot of my ENFP friend.


Well, I heard that Se-doms use Ne as a mirror function.


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> Reminds me a lot of my INFP sister.


Should I be scared?

Just asking since you are a very incestuously invested gentleman.


----------



## Rydori

INFP (?)


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> Should I be scared?
> 
> Just asking since you are a very incestuously invested gentleman.


Too short for my taste. And a tad portly.

If you exclude political beliefs, etc. not really.


----------



## Rydori

XSTJ (?)


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ocean Helm said:


> You don't see SFJs as organized? Interesting.


I said why, you had no retort and you failed to answer my question. GG mate


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt ISTP.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Aluminum Frost said:


> I said why, you had no retort and you failed to answer my question. GG mate


What I mean is you are using something you claim to be MBTI, yet somehow your idea of the components of ESFJ (Fe + Si) add together to something which isn't organized, even though it's a J type.

Turi, I do think you are INTP still, and you seem to be down with typing by letters based on what you said so that makes it even easier.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ocean Helm said:


> What I mean is you are using something you claim to be MBTI, yet somehow your idea of the components of ESFJ (Fe + Si) add together to something which isn't organized, even though it's a J type.


I told you, I don't type by letters, what are you not getting here? And you still haven't answered my question....


----------



## Ocean Helm

Aluminum Frost said:


> I told you, I don't type by letters, what are you not getting here? And you still haven't answered my question....


The functions are essentially blank slates which can be filled with many different descriptions, and you seem to look at types as a combination of them. Your idea of ESFJ is thus going to be a combination of Fe and Si, which is dependent on how you see Fe and Si. So what I'm saying is, why not define the building blocks of ESFJ, a J type, so that they actually add up to something that is Judging and actually fits the notation you use for it?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ocean Helm said:


> The functions are essentially blank slates which can be filled with many different descriptions, and you seem to look at types as a combination of them. Your idea of ESFJ is thus going to be a combination of Fe and Si, which is dependent on how you see Fe and Si. So what I'm saying is, why not define the building blocks of ESFJ, a J type, so that they actually add up to something that is Judging and actually fits the notation you use for it?


STILL you are ducking my question. I'll explain to you once you address my question. You not explaining your reasoning while expecting me to explain mine is disingenuous of you. And I already told you why your definition for N doesn't work but you still use it. Hypocrisy they name is Ocean Helm


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Turi, I do think you are INTP still, and you seem to be down with typing by letters based on what you said so that makes it even easier.



Interesting, the only dichotomies I'm torn between are S/N, T/F and J/P. lol.

I vastly prefer letters, they just make more sense in my head.

I'm unsure whether you're the last one to post as I got interrupted. 
I don't see a reason to doubt INTP.

If it's Egghead you're an Fi Dom bro
@Aluminum Frost - ISTP fits.


----------



## Athena_

ISTP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Esfj


----------



## Enoch

abcd.


----------



## Athena_

Zucc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

ESFP - life of the party.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Aluminum Frost said:


> STILL you are ducking my question. I'll explain to you once you address my question. You not explaining your reasoning while expecting me to explain mine is disingenuous of you. And I already told you why your definition for N doesn't work but you still use it. Hypocrisy they name is Ocean Helm


If you're given the math problem:
x + y = z

and asked to solve for z, how do you do it?

You first of all have to figure out what x and y are. Yet since we already know what z is as an MBTI type, we know some of what x and y should be. Or at least I think we should, because MBTI types are letters. So is it in x (Fe) or y (Si) where you find the J traits?


----------



## Turi

ESFJ, hostess.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Interesting, the only dichotomies I'm torn between are S/N, T/F and J/P. lol.
> 
> I vastly prefer letters, they just make more sense in my head.


Didn't you mainly get INTP on tests?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ocean Helm said:


> If you're given the math problem:
> x + y = z
> 
> and asked to solve for z, how do you do it?
> 
> You first of all have to figure out what x and y are. Yet since we already know what z is as an MBTI type, we know some of what x and y should be. Or at least I think we should, because MBTI types are letters. So is it in x (Fe) or y (Si) where you find the J traits?


P and J have to do with whether your strongest extraverted function is P or J.

Now explain to me how it is that a sensor can score higher on openness than not if openness has to do with how N you are. Is someone with traits of Se an intuitive going by letters? I think your definition of intuitive is faulty.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Aluminum Frost said:


> P and J have to do with whether your strongest extraverted function is P or J.


You've described Myersian cognitive function assignments but that doesn't answer my question.


> Now explain to me how it is that a sensor can score higher on openness than not if openness has to do with how N you are. Is someone with traits of Se an intuitive going by letters? I think your definition of intuitive is faulty.


It's called incomplete correlation.


----------



## Rydori

INTP (?)


----------



## Enoch

XSFP (?)


----------



## Rydori

INFP (?)


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hugging Wabbits said:


> I don't see Fi in your posts, so no.



so what type do you think i am? i only know you suggest Fe aux/dom, but you didnt say what type specifically, i am curious to know :/


also, i dont think i use Fe, and if i do, its my inferior probably.



and Turi- like i said, you are everything, maybe you are an IXFP roud:


----------



## Turi

BlazerGun said:


> and Turi- like i said, you are everything, maybe you are an IXFP roud:


Mm.
There's no X in that position.
The only facet I would question, is P/J.
Fuck the functions. I'm in-between P and J.
INFx is accurate, and I'd choose it if it was an option. lol.

I know damn well I'm a perceiver. I just have a preference for having my shit together, most of the time, but I think the reality is, by dichotomy, I'd be a perceiver i.e the version that likes to take in loads of information before making a decision, and clearly prefers being able alter his decisions (this doesn't reflect what's in my head, but it reflects my actions), not the version that's "late to work" and thinks deadlines are "elastic".

I'm cool with you as an INxP, like your signature says - what troubles you re: T/F?


----------



## Reila

BlazerGun said:


> so what type do you think i am? i only know you suggest Fe aux/dom, but you didnt say what type specifically, i am curious to know :/
> 
> also, i dont think i use Fe, and if i do, its my inferior probably.
> 
> and Turi- like i said, you are everything, maybe you are an IXFP roud:


I would suggest ISFJ. I don't have enough to formulate an argument on why you could be an ISFJ, though. I suggest Fe because that is what I saw in your answers for questionnaires. I could be totally wrong, do keep that in mind. 

@Turi; Not sure if I would value dichotomies over cognitive functions. Granted, I don't think I am a T based on, well, my knowledge of myself, but I really don't think I am an INFJ (which is my type going by dichotomies).


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> @Turi; Not sure if I would value dichotomies over cognitive functions. Granted, I don't think I am a T based on, well, my knowledge of myself, but I really don't think I am an INFJ (which is my type going by dichotomies).


Why not? (to both sentences).


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hugging Wabbits said:


> I would suggest ISFJ. I don't have enough to formulate an argument on why you could be an ISFJ, though. I suggest Fe because that is what I saw in your answers for questionnaires. I could be totally wrong, do keep that in mind.
> 
> @Turi; Not sure if I would value dichotomies over cognitive functions. Granted, I don't think I am a T based on, well, my knowledge of myself, but I really don't think I am an INFJ (which is my type going by dichotomies).



i see. well, i did talk with an ISFJ here ( we both speak the same language, Hebrew, so it was much easier for me to express myself ) and her speculation was ISTJ or INFP. also, i know Si is definitely in my "pack", but it's definitley not my dominate function. but if you want to "test" me, you can ask me questions here or in private, i would like to do so.

also ( i know it might not relate ) i am probably Type 6 in enneagram, i think it also affects how people would see me because it basically known as the "Si" type ( even if there are many INXJs out there who are also 6s ), but well, this is just my speculation.


----------



## Athena_

Think so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Why not? (to both sentences).


Dichotomies seem like a simplified and not as a reliable system to me. Just my two cents.

Being an INFJ means I am a Ni-dom and I don't even understand Ni.

@BlazerGun; Have you tried Turi's questionnaire yet?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Dichotomies seem like a simplified and not as a reliable system to me. Just my two cents.
> 
> Being an INFJ means I am a Ni-dom and I don't even understand Ni.
> 
> @BlazerGun; Have you tried Turi's questionnaire yet?



umm no, i did 2 questionnaires but i never did his questionnaire, i guess i can try.


----------



## Pippo

Yep


----------



## Athena_

xSTJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Pippo

prôbãb?ê


----------



## soop

I really don't like typing people based off just posts because you can't really know what they are thinking behind it unless they specifically state it. That being said, they definitely could be ENTP so if it's a mistype it's certainly not a blatant one. 

Also I think I drank too much caffeine.

Edit: fuckin got ninjad, no clue, skip me sorry. As for the guy above the sig quote seems to fit pretty well.


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Dichotomies seem like a simplified and not as a reliable system to me. Just my two cents.
> 
> Being an INFJ means I am a Ni-dom and I don't even understand Ni.


I think the functions aren't reliable, I mean we can't even reliably type ourselves with them, lol.

I don't know about Ni.. seems like it makes more sense to view INFJ as, well, what is is - introverted iNtUiTiVe feeling judging type.

introverted iNtUiTiVe.
introverted feeler.
introverted judger.
etc.

That matches reality way better imo and IMO expanding on that system provides wayyyyy more depth and variety.
Infinitely more depth than the functions stacks allow for.

The function stack we all subscribe to had exactly 0 empirical evidence to support it even being a thing that could be credible.
@soop no reason to doubt ISTP.


----------



## Athena_

ISTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Yaaaas


----------



## Athena_

Yaaaassss gurl omgwasd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

INTJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Here come dat type! Oh shat! Waddap! Yee


----------



## Turi

@Crowbo - ESTP. Acts impulsively on the little picture.


----------



## Pippo

Aux Fe is nowhere to be found.

I'm betting ISTP, like all aussies are.


----------



## Rydori

EyeEssTeeJay


----------



## Enoch

Yah, ESFPKETITTTTT.


----------



## Reila

Estj.


----------



## Enoch

A very beautiful ENTP.


----------



## Rydori

2+2 is 4 - 1 dat 3 quik maffs
everyday mans on the block
smoke trees
see ya girl in the park
that girl was uckers
when the ting went quack quack quack


----------



## Enoch

xSFP.

KILL ALL OF THE FURRIES, OFF WITH THEIR TAILS.

WEABOOS WILL RULE YER FUCKIN BASTARDS.


----------



## Athena_

GHAY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Pleb


----------



## Athena_

Ting gows E SKEET SKEET FP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Intj

BOY I'M SIPPING TEA IN YO HOOD
WHAT THE FUCK IS UP, YOU BUTTERCUP?
PURRP IN THAT BLUNT, SMOKING SUICIDE BLOODY BLUNT


----------



## Turi

ESFP sounds okay.


----------



## Enoch

Psychopath.

ISTP.


----------



## Turi

I prefer neither Sensing nor Thinking. @Eggnoch you ISFJ bro


----------



## Enoch

I'd be lucky to be an ISFJ.

INFP.


----------



## Pippo

INFP

Turi make up your damn mind, *bruv*


----------



## Rydori

Istj


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> INFP
> 
> Turi make up your damn mind, *bruv*


Why? Seems restrictive.
@Snowdori yeah, probably right, you already know this, lol


----------



## Bunniculla

INFJ. You really do have this "help all you heathens my way" thing about you. Sure, you possess Ti so people think INTP or ISTP, but the way you use Ti is to manipulate it into answers you seem to already have in your mind. You seem to use it and your Fe to put your mind at peace using hunches you already have.


----------



## Rydori

Bunniculla said:


> INFJ. You really do have this "help all you heathens my way" thing about you. Sure, you possess Ti so people think INTP or ISTP, but the way you use Ti is to manipulate it into answers you seem to already have in your mind. You seem to use it and your Fe to put your mind at peace using hunches you already have.


Your post quite Te like, so ISTJ is right, weren't you typed INFP before though?


----------



## Crowbo

sounds about right


----------



## The Lawyer

Probably


----------



## Enoch

Possibly.


----------



## Turi

No.


----------



## Enoch

Knew the psychopath would post next.

No.


----------



## Turi




----------



## Kay dash

LOL how in the 7 hell's did you go from INTJ to INFP 
I still think you're an INTP just with ILI socionics


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Kay dash

well obviously


Snowdori said:


> Enfp


I am truly interested could you please tell me why you think I am an ENFP


----------



## Reila

Sure.


----------



## Rydori

Kay dash said:


> well obviously
> 
> I am truly interested could you please tell me why you think I am an ENFP


You always strike me more kind of an Fi aux rather than a Ti aux

As of @Hugging Wabbits I think ISTJ could be alright, although INFP could also be an answer and could fit better. There's certainly Fi and Si there.


----------



## Kay dash

Snowdori said:


> You always strike me more kind of an Fi aux rather than a Ti aux
> 
> As of @Hugging Wabbits I think ISTJ could be alright, although INFP could also be an answer and could fit better. There's certainly Fi and Si there.


I see my inferior Si really makes it difficult to figure out my cognitive functions I will go recheck again study Fi-Te and Ti-Fe very closely and see which one is a match


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> You always strike me more kind of an Fi aux rather than a Ti aux
> 
> As of @Hugging Wabbits I think ISTJ could be alright, although INFP could also be an answer and could fit better. There's certainly Fi and Si there.


Yeah. INFP is not a poor fit, but that inferior Ne is just so real.

Skip me.


----------



## Crowbo

@Kay dash

I haven't seen enough of your posts to determine your judging functions, but you probably have it right


----------



## Enoch

Almost impossible not to be.


----------



## Rydori

Your quite close, just need to change the T/F function


----------



## Turi

Nah.


----------



## Rydori

I won't argue with INFJ, although I think you have much stronger Ti than Fe


----------



## Crowbo

mast lookely


----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## CultOfPersonality

Crowbo said:


>


they said it will make me forget my name, but i think i got Ebola instead.

liars.

:emptiness:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Turi

crowbo ESTP


----------



## Enoch

turi ESTP


----------



## Reila

Nah.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## goldthysanura

probably


----------



## Turi

ISFP seems to fit, you've certainly held fast to it for a while.
As long as I've been on the forum, I think.


----------



## Rydori

Ok INFJ could fit, although I see a more INTP persona on here, but INFJ would be ok


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Turi

estp


----------



## Rydori

EyeEnEffJay


----------



## Crowbo

Nah


----------



## Rydori

Yeah


----------



## Enoch

emulsions sfp


----------



## Crowbo

nope


----------



## Enoch

crowbo estp


----------



## Clockheart

probably


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes, yes ,yes.

and i dont wanna call Santa ):


----------



## Crowbo

Yep
@atamagasuita-nice try


----------



## Turi

crobow isfp


----------



## Enoch

psychopath istp


----------



## Crowbo

not quite


----------



## Turi

Cronin ISFP
@Eggnoch - I can't be an ISTP, I don't enjoy amateur stand up comedy.. verbatim, from the official mbti online descriptor page for ISTP:



> Leisure options for you may include archery, amateur stand-up comedy or stage magic, scuba diving, or rappelling.


Stage magic and amateur stand up comedy, ISTPs, I am amused.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

everything.


----------



## Rydori

INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

ESFP is okay, I notice you test as SLOAN - have you considered ESFJ?


----------



## Crowbo

yep

ninjad


----------



## Turi

Crowbo said:


> yep
> 
> ninjad


Get rekt.


----------



## atamagasuita

Eggnoch said:


> don't want a kiss from you, dear.
> 
> so am going to get it wrong.
> 
> entj.


Too bad you missed half of your life


----------



## atamagasuita

Istp

Okay I'm not gonna kisz the one who'll guess my right type


----------



## CultOfPersonality

incorrect. your MBTI is STFU, the rarest one.


----------



## atamagasuita

BlazerGun said:


> incorrect. your MBTI is STFU, the rarest one.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

atamagasuita said:


> Istp
> 
> Okay I'm not gonna kisz the one who'll guess my right type


so, does it mean that i didn't got this right? :sad:


----------



## The Lawyer

Call Santa to find out


----------



## Pippo

Blazer - I know others might say you don't have any Fi in your posts, but between INFP and INTP, you definitely give off more of an INFP impression.

Santa - Odd to see an ESTJ confused for an ENTP, but I like it.


----------



## Turi

I'm not familiar with your posts, I'll just assume you're correctly typed. lol.
Your post history seems a bit trolly for an ESTJ.

EDIT: Ninja'd. I think you're some kind of ExTx type ATM.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Merriweather said:


> Blazer - I know others might say you don't have any Fi in your posts, but between INFP and INTP, you definitely give off more of an INFP impression.
> 
> Santa - Odd to see an ESTJ confused for an ENTP, but I like it.



yea, but there are also people who say im ISFJ or atleast XXFJ, and i really can't see it 

the types i seem to identify the most are ENXP, INXP and ISFP ( ISTJ is also a possibility, but much less than the others ).

and mister ESTJ- Santa is scary ):


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## atamagasuita

Wtf everytime i post my post would be overriden by you blazergun


----------



## atamagasuita

Fuk.now u crowbo 

Guys just type slowly 

Okayyyyy so what's my type now


----------



## Crowbo

entp, I think

or stfu, that works too

Reaching a consensus for your type is like trying to figure out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop. The world may never know!


----------



## Turi

ISFJ










rekt


----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi I got the same result as you on INFP vs INTP, if I recall correctly. I also get more INFP > INFJ, INTP > INTJ, and INFJ > INTJ.

I also think I get INFP on their letters test, and INxJ on their functions test.

Their view of types is weird in general. My MBTI type is INTP, in a fairly strong way.


----------



## Clockheart

who are you


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pippo

I will fite anyone over this.

Turi - CDOT


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Jack is a meme now.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## The Lawyer

Infj in disguise


----------



## atamagasuita

Crowbo said:


> entp, I think
> 
> or stfu, that works too
> 
> Reaching a consensus for your type is like trying to figure out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop. The world may never know!


#supermbtiuserproblems


Estj


----------



## CultOfPersonality

my favorite MBTI, definitely.


----------



## Reila

Impossibru.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yeaa


sorry, but im not an XXFJ, i cant relate to it at all.


----------



## The red spirit

60% on yeah


----------



## Krayfish

Lol what did I miss while I was off this thread? @BlazerGun You seem like an INFP from what I've seen.

Edit: Got ninja'd there.... @l’espirit rouge ESTP seems right for you based off very little though

**Pretend I'm... Literally any NP type****


----------



## Reila

Intp.


----------



## Pippo

I'd buy it.

Still an odd flip from INFX. I wonder if you're looping.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

well, i wanted to continue the meme battle, i guess i won.

and probably yes.


and just because i can :


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

INFP, maybe.


----------



## The Lawyer

Yes


----------



## Super Luigi

maybe


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## The Lawyer

Entp in disguise


----------



## Super Luigi

ENTJ in disguise 


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Reila

Disguise in disguise.


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfp trying to impersonate an istj.


----------



## Reila

INFP wearing the costume of a deceased ESTJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

The ears beat the suit! :laughin:


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ye....


----------



## The Lawyer

Hugging Wabbits said:


> INFP wearing the costume of a deceased ESTJ.


An xNFP alright


----------



## CultOfPersonality

hello mister krabs.


----------



## Clockheart

i think so


----------



## The red spirit

I'm not sure of that anymore


----------



## Clockheart

exxp for you


----------



## The Lawyer

65% accurate


----------



## CultOfPersonality

99.999999999999%

accurate. maybe.


----------



## The red spirit

Clockheart said:


> exxp for you


Can I ask why?

Someone please answer to BlazerGun


----------



## Clockheart

l’espirit rouge;39671921 said:


> Can I ask why?
> 
> Someone please answer to BlazerGun


sry, I'm too tired to indulge
just a vibe

blazer is infp alright


----------



## Pippo

As ESFP as can be.


----------



## Reila

Could be.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit

yes yes


----------



## Pippo

Yeah


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yep


----------



## Kay dash

you seem to be quite active Blazer Gun I can definitely see INFP


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Kay dash said:


> you seem to be quite active Blazer Gun I can definitely see INFP


yeah, im bored. 

now you reminded me that i need to complete 2 tasks in Psychology and English.. thank you :dry:



and yes.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Temizzle

Yes Crowbo you are correctly typed. 

Quick question for you guys, how would you interpret this tritype? Bonus points if you've interacted with me before.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Yes Crowbo you are correctly typed.
> 
> Quick question for you guys, how would you interpret this tritype? Bonus points if you've interacted with me before.


Just a tip: the more you take a test the less accurate it becomes.

8w7 seems right for you, imo. Didn't get much of a wing 9 impression from you. As for the tritype, I'm not as well-versed.


----------



## Kay dash

Snowdori said:


> Enfp


Okay here is why I am an INTP
So first of all why do I seem to show so much Fi
So the INTP function stack is as follows
Ti
Ne
Si
Fe
Te
Ni
Se
Fi
So Ti being my gate keeper meaning that all my other functions go through it
My Fi serves my Ti directly since it's the 8th function in my stack and because it takes me such a long time to construct a logical framework of some kind my Fi manifests when that Ti framework is challenged I would defend it because it would feel bad for it to be wrong after all that and that creates some sort of Ti fortress for the INTP that takes a whole lot of convincing to breach this is why you saw strong Fi in me specially in my debates with others

My Fe also goes through my Ti as I believe this Ti framework is going to be helpful to everyone every INTP digs deep into finding the truth because of Ti natural thirst for inner logical peace and because Fe pushes them to do it as they believe it will help others

My Te serves my Ti and it usually manifests as I use my Ne as an INTP creates their logical framework while moving to Ne to think of all the possibilities that surrounds the certain subject they're thinking about their Te manifests as how they're going to apply every possibility outwards to the real words to create something helpful or practical that's why when creating the logical framework being practical is important to the INTP but "applying it" is not important just knowing that it will practically work will suffice and hence when discussing an idea I may seem to show Te because I say this is not practical or it won't go according to the certain scenario (which shows how my Ni serves my Si but let's not go into my perceiving functions) and hence it's not a good point

*Edit:*
Still thank you tho if not for you questioning my type I never would've dug for it again ^_^


----------



## Reila

You talk too much for an INTP. 


* *




You seem quite confident about being an INTP, so I will trust your judgement.


----------



## Rydori

Yea


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt ESFP.


----------



## Rydori

I still think ESFJ


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> IDRLabs
> 
> 84% INTJ over ISTJ, for anyone wondering.


Awesome, yes, thank you, I found it as well. Cool site. I took INTP vs INTJ since there's no ENTP vs ENTJ dichotomy, and scored 63% iNTJ. And then on the INTJ vs. ISTJ scale I score 88% INTJ. 

So seems I'm closer to ENTJ than ENTP or ESTJ if that makes sense.


----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> I doubt your understanding of how an ESTPs functions work, or how it relates with enneagram 8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


I am so very curious to hear how you thunk yourself into ESTP and enneagram 8.


----------



## Turi

That doesn't make sense but okay, I don't have a reason to doubt ENTJ for you.


----------



## Rydori

Ehhh,


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> That doesn't make sense but okay, I don't have a reason to doubt ENTJ for you.


I'll explain. 

ENTJ vs ENTP is a discussion of Te - Ni vs. Ne - Ti. 
INTJ vs INTP is Ni - Te vs. Ti - Ne. 
It's comparing the same two sets of cognitive functions. 

Similarly, 
ENTJ vs ESTJ is Te - Ni vs. Te - Si
INTJ vs ISTJ is Ni - Te vs. Si - Te. 

So if I score INTJ over ISTJ and INTP that means I most likely use Te and Ni over Si/Te and Ti/Ne. 
Make sense?


----------



## Crowbo

close, butt no

ninjad


----------



## Pippo

The Penguin said:


> Temizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm well not ESTP and not 8. and @*Merriweather* I trust your judgement on yourself lol I think others need to leave you alone tbh
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your understanding of how an ESTPs functions work, or how it relates with enneagram 8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet
Click to expand...

That's pretentious, even for me. Let's remember you're the one who constantly changes types and enneagrams.

Yes to the above.


----------



## Rydori

Yes

*Assume NF*


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> I'll explain.
> 
> ENTJ vs ENTP is a discussion of Te - Ni vs. Ne - Ti.
> INTJ vs INTP is Ni - Te vs. Ti - Ne.
> It's comparing the same two sets of cognitive functions.
> 
> Similarly,
> ENTJ vs ESTJ is Te - Ni vs. Te - Si
> INTJ vs ISTJ is Ni - Te vs. Si - Te.
> 
> So if I score INTJ over ISTJ and INTP that means I most likely use Te and Ni over Si/Te and Ti/Ne.
> Make sense?


No, I already knew what you meant - but it doesn't work, the difference between I and E is immense, converting in this fashion doesn't make sense.
@Snowdori - are you an intuitive, or a sensor?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> No, I already knew what you meant - but it doesn't work, the difference between I and E is immense, converting in this fashion doesn't make sense.
> 
> @Snowdori - are you an intuitive, or a sensor?


Why? Makes sense to me.


----------



## Reila

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Enoch

Nitric oxide.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Super Luigi

Snowdori said:


> I still think ESFJ


What makes you think that?



Temizzle said:


> I am so very curious to hear how you thunk yourself into ESTP and enneagram 8.


The simple reasons are as follows - I'm an Extrovert, I'm a Sensor, I'm a Perceiver, and I use Ti/Fe instead of Te/Fi.

Other than that, I've been explaining myself to people that disagree with my conclusion(s) for years. I'm tired of it. It almost never works. They usually don't hear me out.

-skip me-


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> The simple reasons are as follows - I'm an Extrovert, I'm a Sensor, I'm a Perceiver, and I use Ti/Fe instead of Te/Fi.
> 
> Other than that, I've been explaining myself to people that disagree with my conclusion(s) for years. I'm tired of it. It almost never works. They usually don't hear me out.
> 
> -skip me-


How does ennea 8 factor in?


----------



## Crowbo

Fried
Innuendo
@Eggnoch


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Why? Makes sense to me.


I won't go into it, really, but consider the differences between an ENTJ and an INTJ for a start.
Completely, and utterly, different types - these two types will approach the world in entirely different ways, they'll be nothing alike at any kinds of social gatherings etc, they will simply be different types.

So it makes no sense to take some Ixxx v Ixxx test and then try to translate it into Exxx results, at all.

A glaring example would be ESTP v ISTP.
Name one similarity between the two, as they would appear, in real life - disregard any 'theory' or 'cognitive function' crap.
They're completely and utterly different types.
Same for every E-I switch. Changing from Introversion to Extraversion is huge and makes way too much of a difference (imo) to consider the idea of doing an Ixxx v Ixxx test as anything that might be valid.


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> How does ennea 8 factor in?


The subtypes of each enneagram don't look like each other.
It's the Sp 8 description instead of Sx 8 or So 8.
It's also the 8w7 description instead of 8w9.


----------



## Turi

INTP troll


----------



## Enoch

turi enfp


----------



## Turi

Eggnoch said:


> turi enfp


[audience erupts with laughter, twice, once they see the clearly mistyped Eggnoch]


----------



## Rydori

Estj


----------



## Crowbo

ninjad


----------



## Turi

isfj


----------



## Rydori

Isfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

enfp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Pippo

ee en tee pee


----------



## Enoch

ee en eff jay


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> ee en eff jay


if only


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> if only


----------



## Rydori

Ummm


----------



## Crowbo

Snowdori said:


> Ummm


You like it do you? :smug:


----------



## Baracuda902

Crowbo said:


> You like it do you? :smug:


Yeah. ENTP sounds like accurate typing.


----------



## Pippo

Yep

help eggnoch is trying to rape me


----------



## Crowbo

@Merriweather

I gotcha


----------



## Rydori

Yep


----------



## Enoch

.


----------



## Crowbo

..


----------



## Enoch

....


----------



## Pippo

Infp


----------



## Crowbo

......

Istj


----------



## Jaune

Seems right.


----------



## Enoch

Seems left.

Skip me.


----------



## Crowbo

@Santapit Turtle yep


----------



## Turi

isfj


----------



## Crowbo

esfj


----------



## Enoch

istj


----------



## Crowbo

Estj


----------



## Enoch

infj <3


----------



## Crowbo

entp


----------



## Enoch

esfp


Roman Empire said:


> Don't really give me an ESTP vibe.


 @Historical likes you.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## CultOfPersonality

yea.


----------



## Rydori

YEAH (?) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Don't talk to me, no, about people who are nice, cause I have spent my whole life in ruins because of people who are nice.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Enoch




----------



## Crowbo

Those look like testicles


----------



## Temizzle

Yes, correct. I'm not so sure about 7w8 though I would lean 7w6. 

Assume 8w9


----------



## Enoch

Most likely.

Assume 6w5.


----------



## Asmodaeus

No (for several reasons, I think you're an IxxP)


----------



## Temizzle

Eggnoch said:


> Most likely.
> 
> Assume 6w5.


Possible on the 6w5. I would also entertain 4w5 as a very real possibility. In terms of INFJ it's a fat blaring no from me. And I think you're wrong btw, I'm leaning to 8w7 lately


----------



## Enoch

It's clear isn't it, I'm an ISFP.

Would make sense considering it's my least favourite type and I'm terribly unlucky.


----------



## Temizzle

INxP with some heavy self-defeatist catastrophizing 4 / 6 influence.


----------



## Crowbo

yup

btw @Temizzle what makes you think 7w6 for me over 7w8?


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> yup
> 
> btw @Temizzle what makes you think 7w6 for me over 7w8?


Wow look at that one of the most focused sentences I've seen you write buddy  

7w8 has the influence of the 8 on the 7 wing -- so the playfulness and need for fun will be tapered by a need for intensity, impact, conquest. There will be a certain level of focus to the scatter -- they want to acquire, tussle things up, make a mess, get noticed, make people know they were there. 

With you I get more of an aimless scatter. Shotgun posting with little impact, wonky jokes, indirect gentle fun-poking. Has more of a zany-6 quality to it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

yes


----------



## Reila

Oui.


----------



## Turi

Do you feel ISTJ is a solid fit, truly?
Something about it isn't right, imo.
I can't shake this bias I have in my head, that you're an F type.


----------



## Rydori

Infj is a much better fit than INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> Infj is a much better fit than INFP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got all that in my sig - INFJ according to the Harold Grant cognitive function stack that everyone subscribes to (for no reason whatsoever) - because I'm an introverted intuitive feeler perceiver - i.e Ni dominant, Fe auxiliary.
Also IEI-Ni in socionics - though, I relate more to *both* ILI-Ni and ILI-Te than I do for the IEI-Fe subtype - I used to think that relating to both ILI subtypes more than the -Fe subtype would make me most likely an ILI, but I concluded that it simply doesn't make sense nor feel right, to just kind of settle like that, when the simple fact is IEI-Ni is the most fitting of all of them.

I'm an INFP via dichotomy (imo, I tested as an INFJ on the official test as well as via the step II facets thread I found here on PerC) - however I know damn well, that I'm a "perceiver" in the most stereotypical sense i.e I prefer to gather information before making decisions, prefer to observe before acting, etc etc.

Ergo, INFP dichotomy, INFJ cognitive functions, IEI-Ni socionics and 5w6 (I feel more like a 5w4 but I'm iffy on this because it's like 5w4 is a 'trap' so to speak) Enneagram core.

ENFP is an interesting one for you - why the switch from S to N? 
Apologies if I've asked this already and forgot. 
It's been a rough day, lol.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Do you feel ISTJ is a solid fit, truly?
> Something about it isn't right, imo.
> I can't shake this bias I have in my head, that you're an F type.


In terms of cognitive functions, there is no other type that fits as well. Si-Fi seems quite obvious for me. I would gladly accept the INFP mantle but my Ne seems to weak and chaotic to be an auxiliary function.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> I've got all that in my sig - INFJ according to the Harold Grant cognitive function stack that everyone subscribes to (for no reason whatsoever) - because I'm an introverted intuitive feeler perceiver - i.e Ni dominant, Fe auxiliary.
> Also IEI-Ni in socionics - though, I relate more to *both* ILI-Ni and ILI-Te than I do for the IEI-Fe subtype - I used to think that relating to both ILI subtypes more than the -Fe subtype would make me most likely an ILI, but I concluded that it simply doesn't make sense nor feel right, to just kind of settle like that, when the simple fact is IEI-Ni is the most fitting of all of them.
> 
> I'm an INFP via dichotomy (imo, I tested as an INFJ on the official test as well as via the step II facets thread I found here on PerC) - however I know damn well, that I'm a "perceiver" in the most stereotypical sense i.e I prefer to gather information before making decisions, prefer to observe before acting, etc etc.
> 
> Ergo, INFP dichotomy, INFJ cognitive functions, IEI-Ni socionics and 5w6 (I feel more like a 5w4 but I'm iffy on this because it's like 5w4 is a 'trap' so to speak) Enneagram core.
> 
> ENFP is an interesting one for you - why the switch from S to N?
> Apologies if I've asked this already and forgot.
> It's been a rough day, lol.


Let’s just say I want my “true type” to be more hidden! A fun of games with changing display types here, I’m well aware of my “real type” but rather play around on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> Let’s just say I want my “true type” to be more hidden! A fun of games with changing display types here, I’m well aware of my “real type” but rather play around on here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


..your 'real type' being ESFP?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ..your 'real type' being ESFP?


Indeed, don’t mention it too loud here, others will catch on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> In terms of cognitive functions, there is no other type that fits as well. Si-Fi seems quite obvious for me. I would gladly accept the INFP mantle but my Ne seems to weak and chaotic to be an auxiliary function.


How much weight do you put on typing yourself as an ISTJ due to 'tertiary' Fi, though?
I'm super skeptical of typing via tertiary function or dom-tert loops etc, because there's just not enough evidence to support the tertiary function working the way everyone assumes it does.

If you had to pick one single function, that was representative of who you are - i.e, the air you breathe - one you're practically entirely sold on as being your dominant function, which one would you pick?


----------



## Reila

I don't get the purpose of hiding one's type, but whatever floats your boat. No, since you said it yourself. @Snowdori.


----------



## Enoch

reila no.

skip me *****.


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> Indeed, don’t mention it too loud here, others will catch on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


..okay, but just to clarify, your true type is definitely *ESFP*??
@Eggnoch, I won't skip you - I don't believe N nor J is accurate for you.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> @Eggnoch, I won't skip you - I don't believe N nor J is accurate for you.


.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ..okay, but just to clarify, your true type is definitely *ESFP*??
> @Eggnoch, I won't skip you - I don't believe N nor J is accurate for you.


Yes ESFP 99%, ISFP 0.5% and ENFP 0.5% 
Meaning esfp is my true type 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> Yes ESFP 99%, ISFP 0.5% and ENFP 0.5%
> Meaning esfp is my true type
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay cool, I'll keep it on the DL, but I need to just get something straight:

You're saying you're definitely an Extravert, a Sensor, a Feeler and a Perceiver?


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> How much weight do you put on typing yourself as an ISTJ due to 'tertiary' Fi, though?
> I'm super skeptical of typing via tertiary function or dom-tert loops etc, because there's just not enough evidence to support the tertiary function working the way everyone assumes it does.
> 
> If you had to pick one single function, that was representative of who you are - i.e, the air you breathe - one you're practically entirely sold on as being your dominant function, which one would you pick?


Si. Considering how much I live in the past — Not by mourning the times that are gone, but by reliving memories — going back to things I grew to love in the past (fiction mostly — heck, my avatar is from a game I played as a kid), to the point even my works are pretty much mixing and remixing my personal impressions of things I love, like Silent Hill, for example. Also, while I am as far from being a traditional person as it gets, I definitely stick to methods I tried and concluded that work. Unless it stops working, no reason to change my methods.

Perhaps the fact I use the tahoma font in my posts for roughly eight years is a reflection of that.

The thing is, Fi is also glaringly obvious for me. I am the kind of girl who refuses to read any Stephen King book, other than the two books I have read already, because one of his books (It) features content that rubs me the wrong way _*so much*_. Also, you saw a lot of Fi on my answers to your questionnaire, if I recall correctly, so there is that.

Inferior Ne seems like a good fit, too, but admittedly auxiliary Te seems a bit like a stretch, but so would be auxiliary Fe. What says you?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Okay cool, I'll keep it on the DL, but I need to just get something straight:
> 
> You're saying you're definitely an Extravert, a Sensor, a Feeler and a Perceiver?


I mean an SFP is just too obvious, the extroverted can be debatable but I’m a lover of people. I’m pretty sure my Se + Fi is super obvious to myself and people on this forum. 

Person above is correctly typed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

no.

skip me *****.


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Si. Considering how much I live in the past — Not by mourning the times that are gone, but by reliving memories — going back to things I grew to love in the past (fiction mostly — heck, my avatar is from a game I played as a kid), to the point even my works are pretty much mixing and remixing my personal impressions of things I love, like Silent Hill, for example. Also, while I am as far from being a traditional person as it gets, I definitely stick to methods I tried and concluded that work. Unless it stops working, no reason to change my methods.
> 
> Perhaps the fact I use the tahoma font in my posts for roughly eight years is a reflection of that.
> 
> The thing is, Fi is also glaringly obvious for me. I am the kind of girl who refuses to read any Stephen King book, other than the two books I have read already, because one of his books (It) features content that rubs me the wrong way _*so much*_. Also, you saw a lot of Fi on my answers to your questionnaire, if I recall correctly, so there is that.
> 
> Inferior Ne seems like a good fit, too, but admittedly auxiliary Te seems a bit like a stretch, but so would be auxiliary Fe. What says you?


I think the most obvious thing about you, is Fi.

Why do you relive those memories?
Why do you love going back to things you grew to love in the past?

I think using the same font for the last 8 years is a reflection of Fi, rather than Si - I don't really believe in tertiary functions, so placing practically.. any weight on them.. is just iffy to me.

I feel like basically everything you just posted reflects Fi, or at least a preference for F, rather than Si.
Sticking to things you know work for you could be reflective of Si stereotypes, sure, but what reason, if any, can you think of, that might separate this from you simply preferring things you know work, because you like them?

I personally feel like both Te *and* Fe are a stretch for you - not in the least, because you're not an Extravert - you don't match the Extraverted Feeling or Extraverted Thinking descriptors from _Psychological Types_ at all, imo.

IMO, you're an IxFx. Unsure on the rest.
I think your interests are more stereotypically N, in that you have an interest in writing etc - perhaps you underestimate yourself a little, I don't know.

How far off, are these:



> Idealistic and loyal to your values and the people who are important to you, you seek to live your life in alignment with your values. You are curious and quick to see possibilities, and you try to understand people and help them be their best. Unless a value is threatened, you tend to be adaptable, flexible, and accepting.





> You tend to be private in your enthusiasms and often enjoy artistic activities, such as creative writing, playing music, keeping a journal, and taking photographs. Your love of language may lead you to collect poems, quotes, and books. You generally prefer intimate, informal social encounters and dislike large, conventional gatherings. Although you have a strong need for time alone for personal expression, you may neglect this need due to overcommitment to work. Other choices for you may include appreciating nature, visiting art museums, and attending films and performances.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> @Eggnoch, I won't skip you - I don't believe N nor J is accurate for you.


Thas cute. *yawns*


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Thas cute. *yawns*


Dude's an ISFP and he knows it.

No reason to doubt ENTJ for you.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Dude's an ISFP


Nah


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Temizzle said:


> Nah


Yep, ENTJ is correct.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Nah


Which part is wrong, in your opinion?"
@Witch of Oreo - no reason to doubt INTJ.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Which part is wrong, in your opinion?"
> 
> @Witch of Oreo - no reason to doubt INTJ.


Most of it. Liked you better when you were more modest, Turi.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Which part is wrong, in your opinion?


Just out of interest, how would you type Morrissey?


----------



## Rydori

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockheart

exfp


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> I think the most obvious thing about you, is Fi.
> 
> *Why do you relive those memories?
> Why do you love going back to things you grew to love in the past?*
> 
> *I think using the same font for the last 8 years is a reflection of Fi*, rather than Si - I don't really believe in tertiary functions, so placing practically.. any weight on them.. is just iffy to me.
> 
> I feel like basically everything you just posted reflects Fi, or at least a preference for F, rather than Si.
> Sticking to things you know work for you could be reflective of Si stereotypes, sure, but what reason, if any, can you think of, that might separate this from you simply preferring things you know work, because you like them?
> 
> I personally feel like both Te *and* Fe are a stretch for you - not in the least, because you're not an Extravert - you don't match the Extraverted Feeling or Extraverted Thinking descriptors from _Psychological Types_ at all, imo.
> 
> IMO, you're an IxFx. Unsure on the rest.
> I think your interests are more stereotypically N, in that you have an interest in writing etc - perhaps you underestimate yourself a little, I don't know.
> 
> How far off, are these:


I fail to see how the sentences in bold are a reflection of Fi. Care to elaborate? I am curious.

As for my interests, yes, that is true. Stereotypically speaking, I am into "N" stuff. Writing, drawing. Basically, creation. As you said yourself, though, that is a stereotype. It is not like SJs aren't allow to enjoy and work with that stuff. Also, that doesn't get to the point, of which is: If I am an INFx, where is my use of Ne (or Ni, which is even more of a stretch)? There is no reason to say IxFx because I am definitely not an auxiliary Se user.

I don't understand why you are against tertiary functions. Personally, I think they are sometimes more relevant than the auxiliary ones, but I suppose this is a matter for a different thread.


----------



## Enoch

@Clockheart no, and I'm very sorry for having to say that.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Inxp, join us.


----------



## Clockheart

Eggnoch said:


> @Clockheart no, and I'm very sorry for having to say that.


b-b-but...I'm the most istj-ish istj the world has ever seen!

Blazer yes


----------



## Rydori

Clockheart said:


> b-b-but...I'm the most istj-ish istj the world has ever seen!
> 
> Blazer yes


Xsfp fits you in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

Infp


----------



## Rydori

atamagasuita said:


> Infp


Why INFP? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Esfp.


----------



## Enoch

haven't a clue arr kid.

what we gonna do with you, ayy?


----------



## atamagasuita

Snowdori said:


> Why INFP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wild guess


----------



## Turi

Eggnoch said:


> Just out of interest, how would you type Morrissey?


I'm a huge Morrissey fan, and I realise this flies clean in the face of all the INFx typings we see all over the internet - I'd type him as an ENFP.

I'll explain why, briefly - I believe it's beyond ridiculous to type any musician by their lyrics or their stage persona, because lyrics by their very nature, will be metaphorical so too easy to just throw an N on people who aren't an N, and they're generally full of emotion or at least are intended to come across that way, so F typings are rampant as well, in places they shouldn't be.

Stage persona is well, just that.

So I have to remove that aspect from my typing of Morrissey.

I believe he's an EN type, as he is very quick, witty and full of metaphors that he pulls out on the spot when interviewed etc - he extraverted his intuition in this sense, i.e, an EN type.

I believe he's a Perceiver by his very nature.. this is definitively "P" - from this interview with The Guardian UK:
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2010/sep/03/morrissey-simon-armitage-interview



> "We're all lonely, but I'd rather be lonely by myself than with a long list of duties and obligations. I think that's why people kill themselves, really. Or at least that's why they think, 'Thank heaven for death.' "


He practically tells us right there, that he's a P type. His mind heads to thoughts of suicide, when considering being bound by duties and obligations of family life etc - clearly, a P type.

My only issue, is whether he's a T or an F - I lean more towards F, because I feel he makes most of his decisions according to his own set of personal values/beliefs, a little like this quote suggests, from here:
Morrissey on Politics, David Bowie, Fans, Animal Rights - Rolling Stone



> I haven't ever given myself over to the demoralizing aspects of marketing. I paddle my own canoe.


So overall I would suggest ENFP for Morrissey, and IDGAF that this flies clean in the face of most typings of him, people seem to rely on lyrics and stage persona, and this makes precisely no sense to me, with regards to getting an accurate typing.



Hugging Wabbits said:


> I fail to see how the sentences in bold are a reflection of Fi. Care to elaborate? I am curious.
> 
> As for my interests, yes, that is true. Stereotypically speaking, I am into "N" stuff. Writing, drawing. Basically, creation. As you said yourself, though, that is a stereotype. It is not like SJs aren't allow to enjoy and work with that stuff. Also, that doesn't get to the point, of which is: If I am an INFx, where is my use of Ne (or Ni, which is even more of a stretch)? There is no reason to say IxFx because I am definitely not an auxiliary Se user.
> 
> I don't understand why you are against tertiary functions. Personally, I think they are sometimes more relevant than the auxiliary ones, but I suppose this is a matter for a different thread.


There's just no evidence to support the tertiary function being in the same direction as the dominant function, so I just can't see any credibility to typing with the tertiary function in mind at all.

The bolded sections.. I was trying to get a feel for the *why* behind those things, removed from the *what*.

With regards to N vs S - it's simple - do you focus more on the information you receive via your five senses, or you do you focus more on your own interpretation of this information?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

the first thing i found when i searched Turi on youtube: 







nice skills.


----------



## Rydori

INFP for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi I was one of the only people to type Morrissey as E but I had him as ENFJ for other reasons which I mostly forgot. That quote itself does seem very P though.

Typing him in particular for his stage persona is pretty baffling, because he isn't exactly known for his genuineness over there.


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> I don't get the purpose of hiding one's type, but whatever floats your boat. No, since you said it yourself. @Snowdori.


Welcome to my world, where I contradict my self a lot. Also, what I meant there was to be 'in denial' for a type.


----------



## Reila

> There's just no evidence to support the tertiary function being in the same direction as the dominant function, so I just can't see any credibility to typing with the tertiary function in mind at all.
> 
> The bolded sections.. I was trying to get a feel for the *why* behind those things, removed from the *what*.
> 
> With regards to N vs S - it's simple - do you focus more on the information you receive via your five senses, or you do you focus more on your own interpretation of this information?


@Turi

The tertiary function does play a role in one's thought process, so ignoring it is unwise, in my opinion. That said, my favorite method of typing, so far, is to focus on the inferior function, not even the dominant one and inferior Ne fits me like a painful glove.

To answer your question, on my interpretation, for sure. 

Skip me.


----------



## Enoch

Hugging Wabbits said:


> @Turi;
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, the tertiary does play a function in one's thought process, so ignoring it is unwise. That said, *my favorite method of typing, so far, is to focus on the inferior function, not even the dominant one. *
> 
> To answer your question, on my interpretation, for sure.


I'M AN Ni DOM!!!!

THANKUUUUU REILAAAAAALAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi I was one of the only people to type Morrissey as E but I had him as ENFJ for other reasons which I mostly forgot. That quote itself does seem very P though.
> 
> Typing him in particular for his stage persona is pretty baffling, because he isn't exactly known for his genuineness over there.


Yeah, I realise the inherent contradiction - complaining about slapping N and F on artists, and then doing the same thing - but I feel the reasoning is different compared to most of what I read, and people seem to harp on about Ni, but they're always clinging to lyrics.
Basically all lyrics can be twisted into "Ni", so it's mostly the xNFJ typings I was trying to argue against - though, I also oppose INFx typings, because imo, he's clearly an extravert, and he obviously extraverts his intuition.

Like I said, the only part I'm a little iffy on, is T/F.. it's hard to tell, with him, IMO, I just lean more F due to the way he appears to make his decisions - this sounds F, so he's an F, imo.

Going with the horseshit cognitive function stack I'm sure there's a case for 'ermagad low Fe read this tasty burn' etc etc but I just think those typists and typings need to do some god damn research and develop a better understanding of dichotomy.

How on Earth, people type him as an INFJ, is absolutely beyond me - have a read of this:

https://www.morrissey-solo.com/threads/morrissey-personality-type.108710/

Right there, in the OP, for Ne, verbatim:


> Ne -- Extraverted Intuition. It thinks it's less of a nerd than Introverted Intuition. Kidding aside, this allows you to see patterns and connections in theories, see several possibilities in a situation, and make an annoying number of puns and play-on words.


This is literally Morrissey in a nutshell.

Yet then the posters wind up in agreement on INFJ.
When there is clearly a descriptor of a function that perfectly fits him. Ne.
IMO, Morrissey isn't an INFJ.

He doesn't fit as an IF, an IN or an IJ type, not one bit.

I think his most likely type is ENFP, and that perhaps he's a little introverted than people imagine ENFPs to be (not all E's are crackheads though) so people start incorrectly believing him to be an introvert.

Why people think he's a J, I don't understand - why do you think he's a J?


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> @Turi
> 
> The tertiary function does play a role in one's thought process, so ignoring it is unwise, in my opinion. That said, my favorite method of typing, so far, is to focus on the inferior function, not even the dominant one and inferior Ne fits me like a painful glove.
> 
> To answer your question, on my interpretation, for sure.
> 
> Skip me.


what if someone is moderately unhealthy in terms of personality in where even their dominant functions acts very unhealthy?


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

Hugging Wabbits said:


> So, ISTJ with the positions of two functions inverted. Gotcha.


.


----------



## Enoch

Siri said:


> Gamma


yh.


----------



## Enoch

@The Penguin


----------



## Crowbo

@BlazerGun


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Eggnoch said:


> Yes.


ha, beginner:smug:


----------



## Enoch

BlazerGun said:


> ha, beginner:smug:


6.55.9.6.334.6.09./76!7588.!854278!;745


----------



## Enoch

Better Call Santa said:


> I accept your infj


wow, you existed before.


----------



## Enoch




----------



## CultOfPersonality

@Crowbo


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Enoch

BlazerGun said:


> ha, beginner:smug:


eh, you know.

usually look down upon these things but I can't help it anymore, only pretending.


----------



## Rydori

Can’t keep my d in my pants aye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Snowdori said:


> Can’t keep my d in my pants aye


CANT KEEP MY DICK IN MY DiCK AYEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Eggnoch said:


> eh, you know.
> 
> usually look down upon these things but I can't help it anymore, only pretending.


:smug:


----------



## Literally Gone

Guess what...
I'm hunting wabbits!

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> Guess what...
> I'm hunting wabbits!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


WABBIT SEASON, but no it’s DUCK SEASON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Am I accurately typed?

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Literally God said:


> Am I accurately typed?


First test:

Does your type match?


----------



## Super Luigi

@Literally God you skipped me. Do trolls do that? :dry:


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Enoch

Banned for complaining about being skipped, people need their exercise.


----------



## Super Luigi

Banned for being in the wrong thread. :exterminate:


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## The Lawyer

Random mbti generator says intp. Therefore your typing is obviously wrong.



Eggnoch said:


> Banned for complaining about being skipped, people need their exercise.


Call 1800-WRONG-THREAD


----------



## Literally Gone

He's an isfp troll

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

@*Better Call Santa*
Random mbti generator says intj. Therefore your typing is obviously wrong.


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Literally Gone

Better Call Santa said:


> Random mbti generator says intp. Therefore your typing is obviously wrong.


I had Jizztorical type me...

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ESTJ, wazzzzaaaaap


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> I had Jizztorical type me...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


And how did that go?

Sent from my ass


----------



## Enoch

Literally God said:


> I had Jizztorical type me...


Better than the official test itself.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> Better than the official test itself.


Why?


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## CultOfPersonality

post rank: flightless bird
name : The Penguin

seems legit.


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


He taught Carl Jung everything about cognitive functions.


----------



## Super Luigi

troll


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## The Lawyer

The Penguin said:


> @*Better Call Santa*
> Random mbti generator says intj. Therefore your typing is obviously wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet



Random mbti generator says ESFJ. Therefore *your *typing is obviously wrong u are esfj and stop lying about your type.

Sent from my bottle of alcohol using Christmas spirit


----------



## CultOfPersonality

your random mbti generator says INFP. i KNEW it.


----------



## Super Luigi

Better Call Santa said:


> Random mbti generator says ESFJ. Therefore *your *typing is obviously wrong u are esfj and stop lying about your type.
> 
> Sent from my bottle of alcohol using Christmas spirit


Random mbti generator says ESFP.
Therefore your typing is obviously wrong, you are ESFP and stop lying about your type.


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## The Lawyer

The Penguin said:


> Random mbti generator says ESFP.
> Therefore your typing is obviously wrong, you are ESFP and stop lying about your type.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


It's all good I like esfp.

Random mbti generator says *estj* this time. Practical, realistic, matter-of-fact. Decisive, quickly move to implement decisions. Organize projects and people to get things done, focus on getting results in the most efficient way possible. Take care of routine details. Have a clear set of logical standards, systematically follow them and want others to also. Forceful in implementing their plans. No sympathy and sense of morals. Will cry once every year, only in the bathroom where no one can see it.


----------



## Temizzle

ah...ah....Ah.....AH... CHOOOOOOOOOOOOgodno. 
Allergies firing up again this year god bless


----------



## Super Luigi

Better Call Santa said:


> It's all good I like esfp.
> 
> Random mbti generator says *estj* this time. Practical, realistic, matter-of-fact. Decisive, quickly move to implement decisions. Organize projects and people to get things done, focus on getting results in the most efficient way possible. Take care of routine details. Have a clear set of logical standards, systematically follow them and want others to also. Forceful in implementing their plans. No sympathy and sense of morals. Will cry once every year, only in the bathroom where no one can see it.


Random mbti generator says ESTP this time.


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> What are your beliefs good sir?


I do believe I've already shared them.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Results look ENTP. The fact it poops out INTP tells me the test is stupid, unless there’s specifically an E vs. I question somewhere.


It takes the entire function stack order into account when giving the result.


----------



## Temizzle

Eggnoch said:


> It takes the entire function stack order into account.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


Yeah so explain to me when Ne comes out 10 points higher than Ti, why it outputs you as a Ti-dominant, because that makes no sense to me. Does it compute for you?


----------



## Literally Gone

Just read the descriptions of each type and pick your fave Ben.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> It takes the entire function stack order into account when giving the result.


Yeah, cause you scored higher on Si than on Fe. Makes sense.


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Yeah so explain to me when Ne comes out 10 points higher than Ti, why it outputs you as a Ti-dominant, because that makes no sense to me. Does it compute for you?


Yes.

Si is quite high (relatively), which is not usually expected in an Ne dom.


----------



## Literally Gone

And what about your other test Benny 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Why do you call him Benny?


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Enoch

Literally God said:


> And what about your other test Benny


Which one? This one?


----------



## Literally Gone

Eggnoch said:


> Which one? This one?


The one that I just sent my results of

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> Why do you call him Benny?


Affection.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (25%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (65%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - infj


LOL WHAT? the first time i've ever gotten INFJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> Affection.


You're supposed to be with @Athena_ :crazy:


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Temizzle

Eggnoch said:


> Yes.
> 
> Si is quite high (relatively), which is not usually expected in an Ne dom.


Well, IMO that’s ridiculous. I think that your main type is defined by your dominant function followed by the aux. Ne comes out considerably
Higher than the rest and particularly prominent, tells me Ne-dom, simple as that. At the end of the day though, personality shit is a highly subjective ink blot test, and none of these self-typing tests are that accurate jmo. There’s a good shirt enneagram one I think captures the essence, but aside from that I mean....


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Well, IMO that’s ridiculous. I think that your main type is defined by your dominant function followed by the aux. Ne comes out considerably
> Higher than the rest and particularly prominent, tells me Ne-dom, simple as that. At the end of the day though, personality shit is a highly subjective ink blot test, and none of these self-typing tests are that accurate jmo. There’s a good shirt enneagram one I think captures the essence, but aside from that I mean....


What if you are Ne dominant but very introverted?

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> Well, IMO that’s ridiculous. I think that your main type is defined by your dominant function followed by the aux. Ne comes out considerably
> Higher than the rest and particularly prominent, tells me Ne-dom, simple as that. At the end of the day though, personality shit is a highly subjective ink blot test, and none of these self-typing tests are that accurate jmo. There’s a good shirt enneagram one I think captures the essence, but aside from that I mean....


That's putting all your eggs in one basket, instead of looking at all the information.


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> What if you are Ne dominant but very introverted?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


Common occurrence  Ne some are the most introverted extroverts.

Check this out for ennea: http://www.lakenokomispc.org/uploads/2/9/8/7/29872037/quest_pg_1_test.pdf


----------



## nam

Yes! (how are your asses man?)


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Common occurrence  Ne some are the most introverted extroverts.
> 
> Check this out for ennea: http://www.lakenokomispc.org/uploads/2/9/8/7/29872037/quest_pg_1_test.pdf


ENTP it is then....

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

nam said:


> Yes! (how are your asses man?)


Mine is fantastic, thank you for asking.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> Common occurrence  Ne some are the most introverted extroverts.
> 
> Check this out for ennea: http://www.lakenokomispc.org/uploads/2/9/8/7/29872037/quest_pg_1_test.pdf


8 confirmed


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Shadow Tag

@Temizzle

Enneagram: definitely. Instincts: couldn't say for sure, but it sounds reasonable. MBTI/Socionics: Reasonable. An alternative could be ESTP.

Oops, more people posted in between.
@The Penguin

Seems accurate in all respects. Don't know you though.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Common occurrence  Ne some are the most introverted extroverts.
> 
> Check this out for ennea: http://www.lakenokomispc.org/uploads/2/9/8/7/29872037/quest_pg_1_test.pdf


5w4 confirmed for me

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

.


----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> 8 confirmed
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


Happy for u


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> listen, typing you got ritualistic
> cleansing my soul of addiction for now cause I'm looping apart


I don't get it. What ritualistic?


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## nam

EEEEEEEE is very accurate apparently
stp?
idk


----------



## Temizzle

Shadow Tag said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> Enneagram: definitely. Instincts: couldn't say for sure, but it sounds reasonable. MBTI/Socionics: Reasonable. An alternative could be ESTP.
> 
> Oops, more people posted in between.
> @The Penguin
> 
> Seems accurate in all respects. Don't know you though.


The social 9 I can agree with, I lean to wing 1 so far. I recall you being another type than ESFj not too long ago, but ESFJ computes for now as well.


----------



## Enoch

The Penguin said:


> I don't get it. What ritualistic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


You murder me I will live for eternity
If I survive then I'm comin' for you personally


----------



## Temizzle

nam said:


> EEEEEEEE is very accurate apparently
> stp?
> idk


According to himself, could be, then again he might change his mind in a couple days as usual. According to every bone in my body, he’ll no.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

extraverted Sensing (Se) **************** (16.1)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) *************************************** (39.5)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************** (32.4)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************* (31.9)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************** (20.2)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************* (19.2)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************************* (49.5)
excellent use


By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFP

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFP, or ISFP

INFP again :tongue:

and as for the cute cat above me: i dont really know, maybe.

um.. i meant the "little" cute cat.


----------



## nam

well no one types me


----------



## Literally Gone

nam said:


> well no one types me


You seem like an Enfp 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockheart

all gods are entj's


----------



## Enoch

all sweethearts are exfps


----------



## CultOfPersonality

wrong. ENTPs are the true gods


----------



## Literally Gone

BlazerGun said:


> wrong. ENTPs are the true gods


Must be if I'm one.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Literally God said:


> Must be if I'm one.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk



ok, i was wrong. ISTJs are the true gods.

):


----------



## Literally Gone

BlazerGun said:


> ok, i was wrong. ISTJs are the true gods.
> 
> ):


ISTJs are normies
And @Merriweather 
Is one 
Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

BranchMonkey said:


> You may lead with Se after all.
> 
> ESFP for now, and I've got my eyes on you.


Hmmm, wonder why do you think I lead with Se? :kitteh:


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Pippo

It still throws me for a loop, but over time I may be convinced.


----------



## Super Luigi

Eggnoch said:


> You murder me I will live for eternity
> If I survive then I'm comin' for you personally


What? Why would I murder you? You never made me angry.


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Literally Gone

Yes penguin is accurately typed 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Literally God said:


> Yes penguin is accurately typed
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


Dear God,
Please spread the word of the truth. I have had it with all the arguments.
Amen

Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Reila

Merriweather said:


> It still throws me for a loop, but over time I may be convinced.


It throws me for a loop, too, so you are not the only one.


----------



## Rydori

I'm starting to think INFP is a better fit for you


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> I'm starting to think INFP is a better fit for you


Did you find my missing Ne?

[ Skip me ]


----------



## Pippo

ESFP fits like a glove.


----------



## Temizzle

I can now believe INTJ 1w9.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> I can now believe INTJ 1w9.


He's an ISTJ normie

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Did you find my missing Ne?
> 
> [ Skip me ]


You sound Fi dom based on your posts, and you do display quite a few Ne.
@Temizzle is ENTJ


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> You sound Fi dom based on your posts, and you do display quite a few Ne.
> 
> @Temizzle is ENTJ


I am trying to resist asking why, where and when I showed Fi on my posts, but also Ne, which you said yourself I didn't have.

At any rate, I think you are accurately typed.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> He's an ISTJ normie
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


Okay well, you mentioned that if you are asked to, you could get into an in-depth rational discussion. 
So let's hear it then, why do you believe him to be an ISTJ?


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Okay well, you mentioned that if you are asked to, you could get into an in-depth rational discussion.
> So let's hear it then, why do you believe him to be an ISTJ?


I've just been trolling him, I don't really care.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> I've just been trolling him, I don't really care.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


Aha. Ok. Well, I'm not trolling him, and I stand by INTJ. Anyone else has a rational disagreement, I'm ready to debate this. Otherwise your trolling will be just that and nothing more.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Aha. Ok. Well, I'm not trolling him, and I stand by INTJ. Anyone else has a rational disagreement, I'm ready to debate this. Otherwise your trolling will be just that and nothing more.


He does seem to lack creativity and variety in his comebacks though...
"no u" - Historical in every argument 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> He does seem to lack creativity and variety in his comebacks though...
> "no u" - Historical in every argument


Pardon me, must have missed the memo where it states all INTJs are constantly creative and have witty, cutting comebacks.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I sent it @Temizzle but you were doing your "Zippers, The One-Man Band Act" which you stole from the tee vee show, Everyone Loves Raymond, which is so ESTP or ISTP or I don't know what I'm talking about, I'm about to play chess and hope to kick my husband's ass.

OK, I did read some more posts:

INTJ. What I call "rank-n-file" which means no, you are not on the far right or left for "witty and creative," but I don't hold it against 'your MBTI type.' 

I'm kinda cool that way.


----------



## Reila

I also don't know you.


----------



## Rydori

I know you a bit, and I’d say INFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BatFlapClap

I don’t know if I know you or not. Maybe we glanced at each other in a coffee shop once? I’ll say yes to your type


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> I know you a bit, and I’d say INFP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets roll with it.

@BatFlapClap, I don't know if you are accurately typed, but I know both your username and avatar are fantastic.


----------



## Turi

I likes it.


----------



## Rydori

Everyones suddenly typing to INFP or ISTJ.

Is there a hole in the space continuum?


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> Everyones suddenly typing to INFP or ISTJ.
> 
> Is there a hole in the space continuum?


Everyone is either an INFP in denial or an ISTJ normie. True story.


----------



## BatFlapClap

I think you are an istj, snowdori. Look at your pretty new skin suit. Accept your fate, my friend. —your infp in denial friend


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Everyone is either an INFP in denial or an ISTJ normie. True story.


Then if someone is typed an INFP? are they an INFP denying to be an INFP in denial



BatFlapClap said:


> I think you are an istj, snowdori. Look at your pretty new skin suit. Accept your fate, my friend. —your infp in denial friend


For that I'm going to type you as an ESTJ for now. No one calls me ISTJ


----------



## Turi

I've always thought Reila was an INFP, to be fair, lol.
It's just right.
Whether it fits her "for real", I don't know - but here at least, INFP.
@Snowdori - ESFP is likely correct.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> I've always thought Reila was an INFP, to be fair, lol.
> It's just right.
> Whether it fits her "for real", I don't know - but here at least, INFP.
> @Snowdori - ESFP is likely correct.


You also thought I was an INTP, you silly goose. 

If I am an INFP, you are definitely an INFJ, yeah. Don't ask.


----------



## Enoch

Yo @Turi, Imma let you finish but @Historical had the greatest mistype of all time.


----------



## Rydori

Kanye West

Kanye West is an ISFP, so with that reference you're an ISFP


----------



## BatFlapClap

And that was the day they all threw aside dichotomies and cognitive functions and held the mantle “Kanye West” proudly above their crowns.


----------



## Temizzle

Eggnoch said:


> Yo @Turi, Imma let you finish but @Historical had the greatest mistype of all time.


xD I am dead. @Snowdori glad to see you back and reppin. The way you rock that shit makes me hard as a rock <3


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> You also thought I was an INTP, you silly goose.
> 
> If I am an INFP, you are definitely an INFJ, yeah. Don't ask.


You're right, lol, but I do think you're an F (and you told me you're an F by dichotomy).

Howcome I'm an INFJ if you're an INFP?

I think we're probably the same type, one letter difference, tops.
@Temizzle - no reason to doubt ENTJ.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> You're right, lol, but I do think you're an F (and you told me you're an F by dichotomy).
> 
> Howcome I'm an INFJ if you're an INFP?
> 
> I think we're probably the same type, one letter difference, tops.
> 
> @Temizzle - no reason to doubt ENTJ.


You say you are INFP by dichotomies. If I am INFP, I am basing that one cognitive functions. Where is your god now?


----------



## Rydori

That lizard in your avatar looks ISTP @Hugging Wabbits
@Temizzle expect much more repping in here, after all I'd like to be the comedian here!


----------



## Temizzle

Admit it, even though I'm an asshole everyone in this thread except reila, penguin, and gotterwhatever love me. Just fucking admit it.


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> Admit it, even though I'm an asshole everyone in this thread except reila, penguin, and gotterwhatever love me. Just fucking admit it.


I don't hate you, I just think you are an ass (not that I am any better). Nice to see you admitting that.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ..which part of this is supposed to be Te?


"Ti wants to know the mechanisms that underlie cause and effect sometimes even just for the sake of knowing, whereas Te is satisfied just to know what the most useful cause and effect principle is so that it can get on with achieving the outcome it wants"

I wanted the fridge to be clean and effective, and my main purpose was the fridge would not be filled with junk that I'll never eat while being occupied in where I can't put food inside it. When I want to be objective, I want to know what's best to solve for this. I'm less interested in facts of something unless I'm super interested in the cause and action of it. I'm more in for the common thought of what's available, but that could be Se. I'm not going to speculate about why there's a giant box with one donut in my fridge, I want the box out and that's all. A Ti person would probably think of putting other deserts inside the box to save space instead of putting the other deserts to occupy the fridge, on the other hand my very first thought was to throw this box away and put the donut in bin since I have no use of it


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> "Have the courage and the heart to follow your intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become".
> 
> Which type would most like say such quote, @Turi (and others if they want to offer feedback)?


I don't know which type, but that's something I wouldn't take at face value - and didn't - so I googled it, and found who it was from, and then came across this, and now it makes sense:

What Steve Jobs Meant When He Said “Follow Your Heart” - Study Hacks - Cal Newport


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> No, not at all - I want to see if your experience with Se matches mine.
> 
> Do your resonate with this?
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1172050-inferior-se-2.html#post39377178
> 
> 
> I _know_ Se is my inferior function.
> I'm curious to see if your experience is along the same lines as mine.
> I could practically write a book about my inferior Se.


*

"A quick example of this cycle - the Ni dominant is walking up the street and drops his phone - so he picks it up, he feels ridiculously embarrassed and pissed off as he thinks everyone saw, everyone was watching and everyone was judging - he also kicks himself for dropping it in the first place because he shouldn't fucking make idiot mistakes like that (hypersensitive inferior Se), especially not out in public - so it's a double-kick in the gut from inferior Se - then because his mind is in this place, he loses track of his thoughts and forgets what the hell he was even going to the shops for. Then he checks his pocket to make sure his wallet is still there so he knows he can pay for whatever it was".*


lol, my life in a nutshell. i always have the feeling that other people always judge me and i always have this type of "accidents". my running gag joke is that i ALWAYS drop my home keys or phone without noticing ( just for your information - it happened to me atleast 3 times in a time span of a few hours ). 

i dont know if it's Se or not, but i can relate to some of it, my Se is super lame.

and yes for @Snowdori


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> I'm not going to speculate about why there's a giant box with one donut in my fridge, I want the box out and that's all.


????

This was literally just you, like, 2 seconds ago:



> my first question was, why the fuck was there a big donut box in the fridge if there's only one dount? Couldn't it be just in a small container so it doesn't take too much space or something? Why does it have to be in this giant box? It's such a huge tease to find only one old donut in.


----------



## Temizzle

Snowdori said:


> "Ti wants to know the mechanisms that underlie cause and effect sometimes even just for the sake of knowing, whereas Te is satisfied just to know what the most useful cause and effect principle is so that it can get on with achieving the outcome it wants"
> 
> I wanted the fridge to be clean and effective, and my main purpose was the fridge would not be filled with junk that I'll never eat while being occupied in where I can't put food inside it. When I want to be objective, I want to know what's best to solve for this. I'm less interested in facts of something unless I'm super interested in the cause and action of it. I'm more in for the common thought of what's available, but that could be Se. I'm not going to speculate about why there's a giant box with one donut in my fridge, I want the box out and that's all. A Ti person would probably think of putting other deserts inside the box to save space instead of putting the other deserts to occupy the fridge, on the other hand my very first thought was to throw this box away and put the donut in bin since I have no use of it


Still on the fridge example huh? lol. 

Looking at fridge etiquette could be interesting actually. 
Ti fridges would probably be as you said -- packing things in however and kind of just understanding how it works. This donut box this time has one donut but also left over cake from that party and some left over eclaires for storage sake. Next week it might contain something else, and it's dynamic. 

Te fridge would have a more imposed order. It is actively divided and organized in a way that maximizes efficiency and utility. In the morning, you usually have eggs and bacon so your breakfast foods will be ordered in the top shelf. Beverages should be accumulated in one area on the inside of the fridge so you don't have to look through your fridge, it's all in one location. All veggies are stored in the bins underneath and dinner prep is on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> I don't know which type, but that's something I wouldn't take at face value - and didn't - so I googled it, and found who it was from, and then came across this, and now it makes sense:
> 
> What Steve Jobs Meant When He Said “Follow Your Heart” - Study Hacks - Cal Newport


Good boi.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> ????
> 
> This was literally just you, like, 2 seconds ago:


The focus is on the big box containing one donut. He wants the big box out because it doesn't make sense. Speculation is not the focus here, the ineffective box sizing is.


----------



## BatFlapClap

@BlazerGun — I liked reading your typing thread and seeing you open up as it progressed. Si and Fi came through. You’re an INFP, I reckon.

^the incident with the donut box in the typing thread, by percTypers

Edit: it’s late where I am. I’m tired. I see the donut, and I weep


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> The focus is on the big box containing one donut. He wants the big box out because it doesn't make sense. Speculation is not the focus here, the ineffective box sizing is.


I have no idea what you guys are smoking, but this is verbatim:



> my first question was, why the fuck was there a big donut box in the fridge if there's only one dount?


Do you guys understand what Te is?
What Te user is going to sit there and ponder the questions he pondered?
Te just takes the box out. There's no bloody.. for lack of a better word, introspection.. involved.


----------



## Reila

@BatFlapClap Yup.

>.> Why isn't the mention working.


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Good boi.


Cryptic, lol.
Were you testing us, Reila?


----------



## Enoch

As turnt as this is, no.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Cryptic, lol.
> Were you testing us, Reila?


I was listening to the video below while I fried some eggs and I thought about posting that quote here, just for the reactions. Just really random.


* *


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ????
> 
> This was literally just you, like, 2 seconds ago:


Ok looks like I contradicted myself again :/ Blame my dominant Se for rushing into things

but what @Temizzle said, I want the box out asap and me questioning its presence their is my confusion in why there's this huge thing in the way that obstructs everything.

I actually find the fridge scenario to be the best answer for me personally, it really helps explain my method of thinking and I'd use it often, since I always post that in my the 5 thing about me thread.

Anyways I would use another example. There was this essay exam were there was three parts, I did the essay first since it was the part the need the most memorising of quotes and techiniques of a study focus book despite being part III, I did the comphrension sheet last since it required the lest planning and more on reading the paper. Then I did part II which was some creative writing second because it was in the middle, but it didn't require any rememberence of quotes and just relied on my imagination.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I have no idea what you guys are smoking, but this is verbatim:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys understand what Te is?
> What Te user is going to sit there and ponder the questions he pondered?
> Te just takes the box out. There's no bloody.. for lack of a better word, introspection.. involved.


What are _you_ smoking? @Snowdori was using a colloquial expression... not literally stating that he stood there with an open fridge pondering for some time pulling out the notepad and calculator as to why the box is there. He's saying he opened the fridge, opened the donut box -- probably excited to see a bunch of donuts, was disappointed that there was only one, and then got frustrated that a big ol box with just one donut was taking up so much space. 

That is him "questioning" the box. You're reading into the words at face-value my friend. Imagine the situation.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

can i call you "big cat" ? 


yes.


----------



## Rydori

I mean if you saw this box and saw only one donut in it when you were aware, who wouldn't be upset that its been all eaten except one, also with how this box is so large. I mean this would take almost an entire column in the fridge because of how fucking large it is. If you've seen a normal krispy kreme box they normally take so much space.

Anyways I should stop ranting about this donut box, it's gone far too long so I promise this is the final time I'll mention this monstrousity


----------



## Reila

Yo @Turi (or anyone else interested in sharing feedback): Since you always thought I was an INFP (should have told me that earlier), what says you about my enneagram?


----------



## Temizzle

BlazerGun said:


> can i call you "big cat" ?
> 
> 
> yes.


Yes you may, thank you for asking. Also, Happy Hannukah.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> What are _you_ smoking?
> @Snowdori was using a colloquial expression... not literally stating that he stood there with an open fridge pondering for some time pulling out the notepad and calculator as to why the box is there. He's saying he opened the fridge, opened the donut box -- probably excited to see a bunch of donuts, was disappointed that there was only one, and then got frustrated that a big ol box with just one donut was taking up so much space.
> 
> That is him "questioning" the box. You're reading into the words at face-value my friend. Imagine the situation.


Verbatim:



> my first question was, why the fuck was there a big donut box in the fridge if there's only one dount? Couldn't it be just in a small container so it doesn't take too much space or something? Why does it have to be in this giant box? It's such a huge tease to find only one old donut in.


Anyway, typing via tertiary functions is ridiculous and people should get banned for doing it.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Verbatim:
> Anyway, typing via tertiary functions is ridiculous and people should get banned for doing it.


Hmm, why Tert functions being hard to type? is because it's the neutral function we use in where it isn't super strong to us, but not super weak to us? So being in the middle of the pack?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> Yes you may, thank you for asking. Also, Happy Hannukah.


and for you Happy Christmas 


but you better not call Santa :wink:


----------



## Temizzle

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Yo @Turi (or anyone else interested in sharing feedback): Since you always thought I was an INFP (should have told me that earlier), what says you about my enneagram?


6. Didn't know you were Reila all along. BTW don't appreciate your report, completely uncalled for, you could have just spoken with me in PM, I'm open to mature conversation and if I was stepping on your toes in some way I would apologize if it were called for. 

You've got this counter-phobic response that I've seen in several spots around the forum. Where you kind of put on a tough-guy hat and make hard comments to people but the comments seem disproportionately aggressive. 

You tend to reach for alliances with people where you will like all the comments of people that support your cause and unquestioningly take their side. 

You reach to authorities and hide behind them when you feel like you can't handle the situation with your own hands, as you did with your report against me. 

You also look to others / outside resources to type you as you are asking Turi here as well as anyone else here for input. You trust more in the consensus of the group than your own internal guidance.


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> 6. Didn't know you were Reila all along. BTW don't appreciate your report, completely uncalled for, you could have just spoken with me in PM, I'm open to mature conversation and if I was stepping on your toes in some way I would apologize if it were called for.
> 
> You've got this counter-phobic response that I've seen in several spots around the forum. Where you kind of put on a tough-guy hat and make hard comments to people but the comments seem disproportionately aggressive.
> 
> You tend to reach for alliances with people where you will like all the comments of people that support your cause and unquestioningly take their side.
> 
> You reach to authorities and hide behind them when you feel like you can't handle the situation with your own hands, as you did with your report against me.
> 
> You also look to others / outside resources to type you as you are asking Turi here as well as anyone else here for input. You trust more in the consensus of the group than your own internal guidance.


Just don't be rude to me and I won't report you. I don't take rudeness lightly. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Verbatim:


Your verbatim quote proves nothing. Snowdori wrote his frustrations of the moment out, that is not even remotely proof of some profound analysis. That said, I think what we can conclude here about @Snowdori from this example is he does lead with Fi over Te. The main point is he's disappointed at expectations not met, and that leads to a lower-functioning Te frustration of why things aren't organized in a way that makes sense -- because that wouldn't have led up to his expectations not being met. 


BlazerGun said:


> and for you Happy Christmas
> 
> 
> but you better not call Santa :wink:


Ahaha but alas, you jump the gun. I am part Jewish myself so happy Hannukah to me too


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Yo @Turi (or anyone else interested in sharing feedback): Since you always thought I was an INFP (should have told me that earlier), what says you about my enneagram?


Well, initially I thought you were an INTP IIRC, then I started thinking you're most likely an F type (which you later confirmed) and when I said I "always", I meant, not long after you typed yourself as an ISTJ, I was mostly just taking in information when you were typed as an INFJ - obviously you didn't have a clear understanding of Ni (still don't) but this doesn't mean you're not an Ni user, if that makes sense.

This was all before I basically threw the whole Harold Grant cognitive function stack in the trash after it was exposed for what it is - not credible, unsupported by any research whatsoever, not supported by the official MBTI folks etc etc there's about a million reasons as to why we should ditch it entirely.

Since then, I've been shifting more towards INFP myself, because I know I'm a 'perceiver' first and foremost - in the literal "I prefer to perceive/observe/gather information before making decisions" kind of way - this is still obviously INFJ according to 'cognitive functions', and I just think you're the same way - I believe we're both INFP via dichotomy and INFJ via 'functions', as in, INFx types that lead with a perceiving function, ergo Ni, INFJ.

I do take into account how much you resonate with Si, I'm basically in my default 'perceiver' mode with regards to this - just taking it all in, reserving judgment.

I'm not well-versed in Enneagram (or mbti theory lol), I'd take a stab at you being a 4w5 9w1 6w5 sp/so
If not that, something similar, I would imagine - I'm probably miles off, though - but I think at least 4w5 sp is a relatively solid fit?
..and maybe 5w6 instead of 6w5 at the end.

What's your thoughts on your Enneagram?
PM me if you'd rather not divert the thread, lol.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Your verbatim quote proves nothing. Snowdori wrote his frustrations of the moment out, that is not even remotely proof of some profound analysis. That said, I think what we can conclude here about @Snowdori from this example is he does lead with Fi over Te. The main point is he's disappointed at expectations not met, and that leads to a lower-functioning Te frustration of why things aren't organized in a way that makes sense -- because that wouldn't have led up to his expectations not being met.
> 
> Ahaha but alas, you jump the gun. I am part Jewish myself so happy Hannukah to me too


How can you be part Jewish? Its not a race.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Just don't be rude to me and I won't report you. I don't take rudeness lightly.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Ok well please keep in mind sometimes people don't sense they are being rude, and perhaps you might be more sensitive than others are used to. Instead of jumping the gun like that, I recommend you try straight up telling the person you didn't like what they said or the way they said it before calling the police. 

Asking someone not to be rude as a blanket statement isn't gonna get you what you want. Better IMO to address the specific thing that is bothering you in the moment. Will take some courage, but I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with how people respond. 

If you ask someone for example to not call you a bitch and they do it again just to spite you, that's a completely different story. 

Anyway, I'm willing to put the past behind and start from a clean slate.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> That said, I think what we can conclude here about @Snowdori from this example is he does lead with Fi over Te.


Speak for yourself, as far as I'm concerned, he's definitely indicated Ti to me, and should consider ESTP.

"Lower-functioning Te".. no, what credible source suggests Te is in an ESFPs function stack?

I mean, a source that's based off of empirical research and decades of study ala the dichotomy, and not based entirely off of anecdotal evidence ala the Harold Grant stack.


----------



## Enoch

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Just don't be rude to me and I won't report you. I don't take rudeness lightly.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.





Temizzle said:


> Ok well please keep in mind sometimes people don't sense they are being rude, and perhaps you might be more sensitive than others are used to. Instead of jumping the gun like that, I recommend you try straight up telling the person you didn't like what they said or the way they said it before calling the police.
> 
> Asking someone not to be rude as a blanket statement isn't gonna get you what you want. Better IMO to address the specific thing that is bothering you in the moment. Will take some courage, but I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with how people respond.
> 
> If you ask someone for example to not call you a bitch and they do it again just to spite you, that's a completely different story.
> 
> Anyway, I'm willing to put the past behind and start from a clean slate.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> How can you be part Jewish? Its not a race.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


It is a race actually. I'm part Ashkenazi -- that's the nomadic tribe of people who originated from the middle east and practice judaism but who ended up in eastern europe and bred with locals there over hundreds of years. So it's Eastern-European/Middle-Eastern mixed blood.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Speak for yourself, as far as I'm concerned, he's definitely indicated Ti to me, and should consider ESTP.
> 
> "Lower-functioning Te".. no, what credible source suggests Te is in an ESFPs function stack?
> 
> I mean, a source that's based off of empirical research and decades of study ala the dichotomy, and not based entirely off of anecdotal evidence ala the Harold Grant stack.


What are you blabbering on about? Harold Grant what? 

ESFP is Se - Fi - Te - Ni. 

Did you take a moment to visualize what @Snowdori is actually communicating and the process he actually went through? Or are you just sticking to the face-value of the words he wrote in his post? Seems to me you're doing the latter. 

Do you want to type his words or do you want to type him? 

Even if you were to look at his post -- look at the way he posted it. His frustration was not communicated, but when I brought it up he agrees that is what he went through. Sounds like introverted feeling to me. At the same time, he clearly articulated the lack of logic in the situation. That sounds like extraverted thinking to me.


----------



## Enoch

Extraverted thinking is worst function.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> What are you blabbering on about? Harold Grant what?
> 
> ESFP is Se - Fi - *Te* - Ni.


Provide a credible source to support the part I bolded.

The function stack you've just outlined is one Harold Grant & Co basically made up in some book about Jesus, it's not true to Jung, not true to Myers interpretation, and it is supported by precisely zero empirical research and data.

Book about Jesus here:
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/873948.From_Image_to_Likeness

If I were you, I'd have a read of this:
https://www.capt.org/research/article/JPT_Vol69_0109.pdf


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Provide a credible source to support the part I bolded.
> 
> The function stack you've just outlined is one Harold Grant & Co basically made up in some book about Jesus, it's not true to Jung, not true to Myers interpretation, and it is supported by precisely zero empirical research and data.
> 
> Book about Jesus here:
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/873948.From_Image_to_Likeness
> 
> If I were you, I'd have a read of this:
> https://www.capt.org/research/article/JPT_Vol69_0109.pdf


Ok first of all I don't know why you linked me some 3 star rated book about Jesus, but I know that is not where the current stack understanding originated from. 

Second of all, a study is just that -- a study. It takes hundreds if not thousands of studies to adjust a scientific theory, and even so, that theory is never 100% certain, it's always open to being disproved. 

Third -- ignore the god damn stacks and theories for just one minute, I know you've went out of your way to read this article and post on your signature making a statement that there is a difference. 

I've read Jung's original work on cognitive functions, so we will go with that. Just look at Dori's behavior and Dori as a whole. So far, your reasoning for typing him as a Ti user is because he claimed to have "questioned" why the box was there rather than "just taken it out" as a "Te user would do". That does not seem to me like even a remotely reasonable argument to conclude that this is an example of Ti. From the way he describes the experience, and I've gone over this several times already, it seems quite clear that it is Te. I'm open for a reasonable counter-argument, but I don't see one here from what has been discussed. 

Throw the stacks out the window. Look at the functions. I don't see Ti.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Literally God said:


> How can you be part Jewish? Its not a race.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk



It actually is.

im an Atheist but ethnically im still Jewish and both of my parents are Jewish, my father was born in Poland ( Ashkenazi ) and my mother was born in Israel ( and her family came from Yemen, and they are Mizrahim ).

@Temizzle haha actually i thought about this possiblity, but i ignored it


----------



## Reila

BlazerGun said:


> It actually is.


It is not.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Speak for yourself, as far as I'm concerned, he's definitely indicated Ti to me, and should consider ESTP.
> 
> "Lower-functioning Te".. no, what credible source suggests Te is in an ESFPs function stack?
> 
> I mean, a source that's based off of empirical research and decades of study ala the dichotomy, and not based entirely off of anecdotal evidence ala the Harold Grant stack.


Even if I did have Ti, it would be not be my AUX but rather my tert or inferior. There is absolute no way Ti can be higher because it is NOT SUPER NATURAL to me. The only other type with Fe-Ti function and Se Ni function would be an ENFJ, and while I do wish to be an ENFJ I am by no means one since my Ni is too weak to be considered 'auxiliary' while Se would be a more natural feel to me. So what does that circle, ESFP! I'm too concerned about values to be ESTP! 

I'm too concerned about my feelings and others, which sound like Fi. So if i have Fi, what does that mean? I have Te of course. Tert Te is not going to be as strong as let's say an ENTJ in where they basically lead with Te. A month ago you even suggested I used Fi over Ti which I concluded on ages ago.


----------



## Temizzle

Hugging Wabbits said:


> It is not.





> Ostrer, who is also director of genetic and genomic testing at Montefiore Medical Center, goes further, maintaining that Jews are a homogeneous group with all the scientific trappings of what we used to call a “race.”





> Geneticists have long been aware that certain diseases, from breast cancer to Tay-Sachs, disproportionately affect Jews.





> Jews, he notes, are one of the most distinctive population groups in the world because of our history of endogamy. Jews — Ashkenazim in particular — are relatively homogeneous despite the fact that they are spread throughout Europe and have since immigrated to the Americas and back to Israel. The Inquisition shattered Sephardi Jewry, leading to far more incidences of intermarriage and to a less distinctive DNA.


source: https://www.haaretz.com/jewish/news/dna-links-prove-jews-are-a-race-says-genetics-expert-1.428664


----------



## Reila

Alright, Temizzle.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

*Assume morally retarded.*


----------



## Temizzle

Eggnoch said:


> *Assume morally retarded.*


In that case, no.


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Infp


----------



## Enoch

bow bow bow bow bitch I'm bustin' at 'em


----------



## Literally Gone

Infomercial 
Infp
Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still confident on ESFP. Te is pretty evident in your examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to see you confidently settled on INTJ. Glad you weathered the storm of a million people doubting you. In a way, it's good that it happened because you were able to defend yourself against all the arguments, makes your decision that much more solid. Battle-worn INTJ
> 
> And oh boy, Historical my friend. You have missed quite the tussle over Dori's type on this thread. As well as some quality 1 on 1 discussions. I lean to ENFJ now for him as well, believe it or not.
Click to expand...

A dose of NPD with "I'm going to write down every reason you are wrong in my journal and laugh to myself quietly" works well.

Oh, dearest, I saw the scuffle. Like the classic IXTX I am, I watched silently. Though I am still doubtful of ENFJ despite the interesting prospects it may bring in our marriage.

Yes to the above.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes.


----------



## Schizoid

Yeah.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Literally Gone

Nein
Infp

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> A dose of NPD with "I'm going to write down every reason you are wrong in my journal and laugh to myself quietly" works well.
> 
> Oh, dearest, I saw the scuffle. Like the classic IXTX I am, I watched silently. Though I am still doubtful of ENFJ despite the interesting prospects it may bring in our marriage.
> 
> Yes to the above.


You missed the 1 on 1s


----------



## Temizzle

Eggnoch said:


> bow bow bow bow bitch I'm bustin' at 'em


Classic INFJ banter. No Ne present whatsoever. Nothing to see here.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

hi hi hear a joke:

what was Hitler's favorite number? NYEN NYEN NYEN NYEN


ok, sorry, not funny.


and yes.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> You missed the 1 on 1s


You're an ENFJ now?!
I don't even know you anymore!

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Classic INFJ banter. No Ne present whatsoever. Nothing to see here.


i'd have to agree my good sir.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> You're an ENFJ now?!
> I don't even know you anymore!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


Not me, lol. We suspect Rydori may be, he's in the process of deciding.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes or no, this is the question.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Temizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the 1 on 1s
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ENFJ now?!
> I don't even know you anymore!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm married to Snowdori.

INFP for the above.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I'm married to Snowdori.
> 
> INFP for the above.


What happened to you and Athena? @Biggus Dickus 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Literally God said:


> What happened to you and Athena? @Biggus Dickus
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


it's called polygamy


----------



## Literally Gone

BlazerGun said:


> it's called polygamy


But @Not So Merry Weather is a good upstanding altar boy...

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> I'm married to Snowdori.
> 
> INFP for the above.


What happened to @Temizzle&Historical4lyfe?


----------



## The Lawyer

Estp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Literally God said:


> But @Not So Merry Weather is a good upstanding altar boy...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


so... you created him but you don't know what happened between him and Athena... God, you are doing a very good job.


----------



## Pippo

Eggnoch said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm married to Snowdori.
> 
> INFP for the above.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to @Temizzle&Historical4lyfe?
Click to expand...

Never proposed.

As for Athena, she's a bit of a whore, for lack of a better term. We divorced early on.

INFP for above again.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Never proposed.
> 
> As for Athena, she's a bit of a whore, for lack of a better term. We divorced early on.
> 
> INFP for above again.


O
You wait until @Athena_ Goddess of Wisdom
Hears about this @Big Fluffy Love Muffin 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never proposed.
> 
> As for Athena, she's a bit of a whore, for lack of a better term. We divorced early on.
> 
> INFP for above again.
> 
> 
> 
> O
> You wait until @Athena_
> Hears about this @Merriweather
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That reminds me.

She's also a bag of sassafrass.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> She's also a bag of sassafrass.


 @Mr. Furry Lover how dare you

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

TO BE CONTINUED....

IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF THE WORST SOAP OPERA..
@Athena SEES WHAT @Merriweather SAID ABOUT HER AND THEN SHE TRIES TO KILL HIM

BUT THEN, @Turi COMES OUT AND GIVES R.K.O OUT OF NOWHERE TO Athena AND SAVES Merri.
@Literally God HEARD ABOUT THIS EVENTS AND HE NEEDS TO MAKE A DECISION : DESTROY THIS STUPID UNIVERSE AND RECREATE IT OR MAKE TURI THE GOD OF THE UNIVERSE

UNTIL NEXT TIME ON SOAP OPERA Z.


wow, what a waste of time.


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> Never proposed.
> 
> As for Athena, she's a bit of a whore, for lack of a better term. We divorced early on.
> 
> INFP for above again.


You fucking scallywag, I'll rip your penis off and throw it to the poor ducks to munch on.

Yum yum, fermented meat balls.

Fucking spongefuck.

Dicklord.

Cockman.

Ice Cream ding a ling.

Sick dick.

Syphilis retransmission.

Tyrannical pompous Si dom fucking Paedophile reptilian animal fucking scumbag slut whore dick shit fucking tyrannous rex licking fucking donkey dancing willy wakker.


----------



## Literally Gone

BlazerGun said:


> TO BE CONTINUED....
> 
> IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF THE WORST SOAP OPERA..
> @Athena SEES WHAT @Merriweather SAID ABOUT HER AND THEN SHE TRIES TO KILL HIM
> 
> BUT THEN, @Turi COMES OUT AND GIVES R.K.O OUT OF NOWHERE TO Athena AND SAVES Merri.
> @Literally God HEARD ABOUT THIS EVENTS AND HE NEEDS TO MAKE A DECISION : DESTROY THIS STUPID UNIVERSE AND RECREATE IT OR MAKE TURI THE GOD OF THE UNIVERSE
> 
> UNTIL NEXT TIME ON SOAP OPERA Z.
> 
> 
> wow, what a waste of time.[/QUOTE @BlazerGun
> Universe destroyed it is...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay dash

I doubt god is an INTP but you're one alright


----------



## Athena_

Merriweather said:


> Never proposed.
> 
> As for Athena, she's a bit of a whore, for lack of a better term. We divorced early on.
> 
> INFP for above again.


:shocked: suck my dick you phat bitch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Literally God said:


> BlazerGun said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED....
> 
> IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF THE WORST SOAP OPERA..
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=7996" target="_blank">Athena</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> SEES WHAT <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=444218" target="_blank">Merriweather</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> SAID ABOUT HER AND THEN SHE TRIES TO KILL HIM
> 
> BUT THEN, <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=457522" target="_blank">Turi</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> COMES OUT AND GIVES R.K.O OUT OF NOWHERE TO Athena AND SAVES Merri.
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=470618" target="_blank">Literally God</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> HEARD ABOUT THIS EVENTS AND HE NEEDS TO MAKE A DECISION : DESTROY THIS STUPID UNIVERSE AND RECREATE IT OR MAKE TURI THE GOD OF THE UNIVERSE
> 
> UNTIL NEXT TIME ON SOAP OPERA Z.
> 
> 
> wow, what a waste of time.[/QUOTE <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=487962" target="_blank">BlazerGun</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> Universe destroyed it is...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the opening of the show.
Click to expand...


----------



## Athena_

Merriweather said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> She's also a bag of sassafrass.


Why you being so mean to me? :,(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

BlazerGun said:


> TO BE CONTINUED....
> 
> IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF THE WORST SOAP OPERA..
> @Athena SEES WHAT @Merriweather SAID ABOUT HER AND THEN SHE TRIES TO KILL HIM
> 
> BUT THEN, @Turi COMES OUT AND GIVES R.K.O OUT OF NOWHERE TO Athena AND SAVES Merri.
> @Literally God HEARD ABOUT THIS EVENTS AND HE NEEDS TO MAKE A DECISION : DESTROY THIS STUPID UNIVERSE AND RECREATE IT OR MAKE TURI THE GOD OF THE UNIVERSE
> 
> UNTIL NEXT TIME ON SOAP OPERA Z.
> 
> 
> wow, what a waste of time.


What is the name of this fanfiction?


----------



## Athena_

Literally God said:


> What happened to you and Athena? @Biggus Dickus
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


He’s not a “biggus” dickus it’s a lie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena_

Eggnoch said:


> You fucking scallywag, I'll rip your penis off and throw it to the poor ducks to munch on.
> 
> Yum yum, fermented meat balls.
> 
> Fucking spongefuck.
> 
> Dicklord.
> 
> Cockman.
> 
> Ice Cream ding a ling.
> 
> Sick dick.
> 
> Syphilis retransmission.
> 
> Tyrannical pompous Si dom fucking Paedophile reptilian animal fucking scumbag slut whore dick shit fucking tyrannous rex licking fucking donkey dancing willy wakker.


The ducks wouldn’t even eat that. Too gross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> Why you being so mean to me? :,(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE @Athena_The Lovely @Mr. Furry In the Box is an uptight Christian Weeb and sexually repressed closet furry...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

BlazerGun said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/spiegel/36788335984/in/photolist-Y3RQAU-7hmeti-hWjCCB-fCzYKS-e1ydP1-8D6rRX-8ndimp-5T2kFM-o4HPL7-eUF9is-eFZgs6-UCM6Ny-ePNBqV-ec7GT5-e1gaNz-eL5Nbm-fyaqDz-e9V3Z8-p8KSGF-bt5ned-9hezeP-ff4rPx-eJYQvp-eb9xee-9hY1oT-e1rPhD-fi6fa2-QYuzF4-eH6ERo-fcfRZy-ezTuHN-sbmQwc-ndFN4Q-fdK5Ho-fCd6v8-eaHNwE-ewUY8c-ebc9ro-f9kpjs-21R255E-fbM1fR-dY1LzR-5QRJh1-EfKdSK-FxNsg-33H5qo-o1iXky-9V4CeA-4xDn6F-dT5KjK
> 
> this is INTP poetry.


Yes I believe you got the jist of it


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Better Call Santa said:


> Yes I believe you got the jist of it


and i won't talk about ESTJ poetry, because it involves slavery.


----------



## Enoch

.


----------



## Temizzle

BlazerGun said:


> and i won't talk about ESTJ poetry, because it involves slavery.


Hit me with that ENTJ poetry

edit: ahaha that's funny, just used that exact same formula from INTP poetry a few minutes ago while studying


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> Hit me with that ENTJ poetry


ENTJ poetry - about revolution, creating a new world and plans to become the god of earth.. or in other words:


----------



## Literally Gone

BlazerGun said:


> ENTJ poetry - about revolution, creating a new world and plans to become the god of earth.. or in other words:


Try this for ENTP





Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Literally God said:


> Try this for ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk



and this is an example of how INTJ poetry would look like.


----------



## BranchMonkey

^ IxFP 'cause I've only read some comments you've written in this thread, which is certainly inadequate for anything but silliness-typing.

I just saw your signature. In kind: Don't know diddly about anime -- Jew who is atheist -- 56 -- Love women's basketball and former L.A. Lakers with Dream Team - Indifferent regarding video games -- Tested INTJ (MBTI); INFJ (cognitive functions and MBTI); INTP (MBTI and Socionics). Unknown means "Meh to Briggs-Myers, et al."



@Crowbo

My husband tested ENFP but is an ESFP, and a sweetheart. He fell asleep in his recliner so I didn't get to play chess with him. I have, however, got the board set up on the kitchen table so he will have to eat his supper standing up when he gets home--perk him right up... and then Game On!


----------



## Turi

Unknown?
I didn't see a reason to doubt INFJ, or INFP.


----------



## Super Luigi

INTP troll


----------



## Temizzle

@The Penguin, ah. Back to the drawing board?


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> @*The Penguin*, ah. Back to the drawing board?


Well look who it is. Don't you have some poor defenseless animal to disembowel?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Estp estp estp estp estp


----------



## Literally Gone

The Penguin said:


> Well look who it is. Don't you have some poor defenseless animal to disembowel?


You forgot, he plays with his food. He's a terrible ENFJ lion...

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> Well look who it is. Don't you have some poor defenseless animal to disembowel?


You mean like a penguin? I just might.


Literally God said:


> You forgot, he plays with his food. He's a terrible ENFJ lion...


Well, at least one of your sentences is correct.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Temizzle

Oops, I screwed up the "E"; I am used to INTJs; I was on the INTJf for eight years; still a member, not active. We rarely got ENTJs there; I don't think there are many here, either. I got a couple reasons for the 'why' behind that, which I'll skip and say, ENTJ unless my research and your posts prove to me otherwise.


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> You mean like a penguin? I just might.


No, lions do not live amongst penguins. Stay in Africa where you belong. I'll stay in Antarctica, where I belong. Like I really want any of your help with my type after all you've done. I bid you good day, sir, which is more than you have ever done for me.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=334698" target="_blank">The Penguin</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, ah. Back to the drawing board?





The Penguin said:


> No, lions do not live amongst penguins. Stay in Africa where you belong. I'll stay in Antarctica, where I belong. Like I really want any of your help with my type after all you've done. I bid you good day, sir, which is more than you have ever done for me.



umm... cookies anyone?


----------



## Rydori

Yes INFP is correct!


----------



## BranchMonkey

xSFP = Unknown. Works for me, yup.


----------



## Turi

infx


----------



## Athena_

Merriweather said:


> Just being honest.
> 
> INTP for above


“Just being honest”

“She’s a whore”

Go shove your dick in your throat so you can stop staying such dumb shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Athena_ said:


> “Just being honest”
> 
> “She’s a whore”
> 
> Go shove your dick in your throat so you can stop staying such dumb shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More crude than anything I would say, but I agree with the message.


----------



## Athena_

@Turi is ISTP I THINK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Athena_

E
S
F
P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Athena_ said:


> “Just being honest”
> 
> “She’s a whore”
> 
> Go shove your dick in your throat so you can stop staying such dumb shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







and yes.


----------



## Rydori

Athena_ said:


> E
> S
> F
> P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh those persona days are over.
Say goodbye to the ESFP days, I'm a closeted NF in reality.

INFP for above


----------



## CultOfPersonality

i thought ENFP, but i saw that some people here think you are ENFJ.. interesting


----------



## Temizzle

BranchMonkey said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> Oops, I screwed up the "E"; I am used to INTJs; I was on the INTJf for eight years; still a member, not active. We rarely got ENTJs there; I don't think there are many here, either. I got a couple reasons for the 'why' behind that, which I'll skip and say, ENTJ unless my research and your posts prove to me otherwise.


Why were u on there for so long?
In short, could I hear a couple of those reasons?
Why did you flop from I to E for me?



The Penguin said:


> No, lions do not live amongst penguins. Stay in Africa where you belong. I'll stay in Antarctica, where I belong. Like I really want any of your help with my type after all you've done. I bid you good day, sir, which is more than you have ever done for me.


D'aww you cutie. You may not like my tone but I've been there from day one trying to help you with your type from the first moments you PM'd me personally asking for help. We settled on something for you, then you completely 180'd on us. And now you are unknown again. So, lord help me if I can help you. If you can help you at this point lol.



BlazerGun said:


> umm... cookies anyone?


D'awww you cute widdle INFP you.



Athena_ said:


> “Just being honest”
> 
> “She’s a whore”
> 
> *Go shove your dick in your throat so you can stop staying such dumb shit*


Ahh look who emerged from the depths of her books. Or been studying some ENFP anatomy  ? Only my vampire hunting partner would re emerge with a line like that.  



Athena_ said:


> E
> S
> F
> P


Yeaaaaa.... well you got some catchin up to do.


----------



## Rydori

Oh just want to say by the way, shout out to @Turi and @Temizzle for helping me, and few others I guess.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Unconvincing.

Unconvincing.


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> D'aww you cutie. You may not like my tone but I've been there from day one trying to help you with your type from the first moments you PM'd me personally asking for help. We settled on something for you, then you completely 180'd on us. And now you are unknown again. So, lord help me if I can help you. If you can help you at this point lol.


Don't call me a cutie. It's not appropriate. We don't know each other, and we don't have that type of relationship. Why don't you be a good lion and help somebody else?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Something even more cold blooded, a better resemblance.


----------



## Super Luigi

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Something even more cold blooded, a better resemblance.


And that would be what?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The Penguin said:


> And that would be what?


One that can't follow instruction well.


----------



## Super Luigi

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> One that can't follow instruction well.


What instruction?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The Penguin said:


> What instruction?


Do you even know where you are right now?


----------



## Super Luigi

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Do you even know where you are right now?


This thread is about mbti. What's the point of asking me that?


----------



## Temizzle

Lord help me that's some Se dom for you ahaha


----------



## 6007

probably not


----------



## Rydori

ISTP saying no constantly

yes


----------



## Crowbo

esfp


----------



## Temizzle

Snowdori said:


> ISTP saying no constantly
> 
> yes


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Yes for the poster above .



@Merriweather is focused on facts, details and data, without care for the meanings implied or hidden behind them - like I told him in in a type me thread he made - this is evidenced further in his response to the apple question I asked earlier in the thread - his immediate thoughts are concerning the actual object at hand - not questioning motives or meaning.

You can actually read for yourself the why an SJ typing is clear here:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1126658-help-another-confused-amateur.html

He did provide all N responses when I asked him some questions in a separate type me thread, however those questions were practically my own adaptations of phrases ripped out of _TypeTalk_ by Otto Kroeger - so not exactly questions that have like, empirical research behind them etc.

The simple fact remains, however, that he consistently types as an N type - I could simply be seeing "T" and mistaking it for "S" in some of his postings - however if *this* is the case, with "S" being the most standout feature, and it indeed being *T* - then I would actually consider him as likely being a dominant Thinking type.

I for one, don't see N, not Ne, not Ni, not any manifestation of intuition. 
My observations are that he is entirely revolved around facts, details and data, and he even says in a type me thread he goes into a 're-evaluation mode' which sounds ridiculously like Si.

I'm not questioning his type, though - just stating my observations and opinions.
I don't know him. He might be the most N type to have walked the face of the planet, for all I know.
He might be some kind of N overlord. He might be so removed from his body he literally thinks he's living with the ancient Romans.
I don't know.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> View attachment 748810


<3


----------



## Crowbo

esfp


----------



## Turi

isfj


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> @Merriweather is focused on facts, details and data, without care for the meanings implied or hidden behind them


Oh you can see into his mind into what he cares and doesn't care about? Interesting superpower.



> Like I told him in in a type me thread he made - this is evidenced further in his response to the apple question I asked earlier in the thread - his immediate thoughts are concerning the actual object at hand - not questioning motives or meaning.


Oh he didn't pass your inkblot test?



> You can actually read for yourself the why an SJ typing is clear here:


Are you pointing to the part where he goes:


> I'm certain that I'm not an SJ or FP type.





> He did provide all N responses when I asked him some questions in a separate type me thread, however those questions *were practically my own adaptations*


Yes I see a recurring theme here.



> The simple fact remains, however, that he consistently types as an N type - I could simply be seeing "T" and mistaking it for "S" in some of his postings - however if *this* is the case, with "S" being the most standout feature, and it indeed being *T* - then I would actually consider him as likely being a dominant Thinking type.


Because, you know, if a man consistently types as one thing, personally agrees with the descriptions, and has no qualms about his type, he's obviously mistaken. 



> I for one, don't see N, not Ne, not Ni, not any manifestation of intuition.
> *My observations are that he is entirely revolved around facts, details and data*


Ah, something you could use a little more of yourself.



> And he even says in a type me thread he goes into a 're-evaluation mode' which sounds ridiculously like Si.


Ah I see, you mean like that thing you've done more times than he's even doubted his type?



> I'm not questioning his type, though - just stating my observations and *opinions*.


Well at least this bit is accurate.


Cheers.


----------



## Literally Gone

@Merriweather will you be mine?










Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Oh you can see into his mind into what he cares and doesn't care about? Interesting superpower.


Have you actually read his posts?
That 'superpower' is Ni, btw.



> Oh he didn't pass your inkblot test?







> Are you pointing to the part where he goes:


No, I'm pointing to the entire initial post. I.E, where the link goes.



> Yes I see a recurring theme here.


Elaborate.



> Because, you know, if a man consistently types as one thing, personally agrees with the descriptions, and has no qualms about his type, he's obviously mistaken.


You've completely misread what I typed. Try again.



> Ah, something you could use a little more of yourself.


Provide examples of where I could use more of this.



> Ah I see, you mean like that thing you've done more times than he's even doubted his type?


Did you read the entire quote? Of course it sounds like introspection on the surface level, however:



> At times I can be a bit distrustful of my interpretations of the functions, and I think I fail to understand, for example, Introverted Thinking. I'm certain that I'm not an SJ or FP type. More than anything, re-evaluation can sometimes cause me to overthink or change perspective on myself to accidentally focus on certain aspects, rather than absolute whole. Every now and then I get a challenge to my knowledge about any topic, examples being politics, JCF, and history which causes me to enter "re-evaluation mode".


In this response, he displays a distrust of his own ability to grasp an idea or concept - this rules out INxx, as grasping ideas and concepts is an N thing, and doing it on your own is an I thing.
Considering this fact, is it not fair to assume he can't rule out SJ or FP types, as he doesn't understand what they are?

In this re-evaluation mode, he literally says can focus on certain aspects, rather than the absolute whole - this, of course, could indicate inferior S - and maybe this is a possibility. I haven't suggested it's not. How frequently, exactly, does this happen?
It's vague. He says "re-evaluation can sometimes..." to me, this implies it's more frequently than something that might occur only in times of stress or anxiety - surely one would state this, if it were the case.



> Well at least this bit is accurate.


Yes, but they're valid observations and opinions - I'm not just making things up, I'm going all Te, just for you guys, using information that is right here in front of me, to support these arguments.

I'm not actually questioning his type - I'm simply stating that his forum persona, here on PerC - is undeniably lacking in intuition, of any kind - I'd go out on a limb and suggest his online persona here is that of an ESTJ.

Whether this matches the real @Merriweather, only he knows - and he clearly denies it - but the fact remains his post history here, his type me threads, the whole lot, are suggestive of S.

Some people are basically a different person when they jump online - I'm definitely not questioning his actual 'IRL' type.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Have you actually read his posts?
> That 'superpower' is Ni, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm pointing to the entire initial post. I.E, where the link goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> You've completely misread what I typed. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Provide examples of where I could use more of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the entire quote? Of course it sounds like introspection on the surface level, however:
> 
> 
> 
> In this response, he displays a distrust of his own ability to grasp an idea or concept - this rules out INxx, as grasping ideas and concepts is an N thing, and doing it on your own is an I thing.
> Considering this fact, is it not fair to assume he can't rule out SJ or FP types, as he doesn't understand what they are?
> 
> In this re-evaluation mode, he literally says can focus on certain aspects, rather than the absolute whole - this, of course, could indicate inferior S - and maybe this is a possibility. I haven't suggested it's not. How frequently, exactly, does this happen?
> It's vague. He says "re-evaluation can sometimes..." to me, this implies it's more frequently than something that might occur only in times of stress or anxiety - surely one would state this, if it were the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they're valid observations and opinions - I'm not just making things up, I'm going all Te, just for you guys, using information that is right here in front of me, to support these arguments.
> 
> I'm not actually questioning his type - I'm simply stating that his forum persona, here on PerC - is undeniably lacking in intuition, of any kind - I'd go out on a limb and suggest his online persona here is that of an ESTJ.
> 
> Whether this matches the real @Merriweather, only he knows - and he clearly denies it - but the fact remains his post history here, his type me threads, the whole lot, are suggestive of S.
> 
> Some people are basically a different person when they jump online - I'm definitely not questioning his actual 'IRL' type.


Haha pretty sure I’ve spent damn more time interacting with the guy than you.


----------



## Pippo

ENTJ is right.









mfw turi and temizzle start arguing over my type


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Haha pretty sure I’ve spent damn more time interacting with the guy than you.


You'll have to excuse me for not taking your _personal interactions_ with @Merriweather into account when expressing my observations of his forum persona and post history.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Right


----------



## Athena_

INTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

INTJ

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yes

ninjad


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ

I wish I was the one that ninjad you:crazy:

speak of the devil, I got ninjad


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BranchMonkey

@Crowbo

I'm looking forward to why you changed your mind and went with INFJ for me: Send me a PM? People would be very surprised, I think, for the many "whys" behind my actions such as no driver's license until I was 25 and such; I do believe some would be convinced I am an INFJ with a different background than they. 

ENTP for my metaphorical chess player.


----------



## Reila

Merriweather said:


> My past experiences aren't something I rely on very heavily when confronted with a new experience. I'll try to attack a problem, unless it's something I'm just constantly faced with over a period of time, to find the most efficient solution regardless of what's worked in the past. I usually view a working first attempt at something as the scaffolding to a bigger project. Like a makeshift solution to discard as soon as I've found a better solution.
> 
> I'm not someone who is based on routine, familiarity, self-discipline, or a very strong structure for myself. Make a plan for what I want to get to once I've stopped procrastinating? Absolutely. Plan out my day past what I'm having for breakfast, lunch, and dinner? Absolutely not.
> 
> I don't cherish traditions very heavily. On the external level of "Duty, Tradition, etc." I have absolutely no relation to that and have never felt inclined that way. On the section of "personal traditions", I've simply never kept them (or haven't recognized them).
> 
> I'm fine with going with the flow. New situations don't frighten me very much, and I'm fairly comfortable with improvisation (though I prefer to have a plan most of the time).
> 
> Though I have a tendency to criticize others' plans if they are too unrealistic, I've found that I also hold similarly unrealistic plans or dreams. Hell, I invented an entirely new system for organizing the 50 states in the U.S. knowing full well that it wouldn't ever get accepted within the next few decades.
> 
> 
> This reminds me.
> If you were to stack my functions simply based on my personal preference, it'd look about like:
> Ni-Ti-Se-Fe.


Some of the things you said aren't necessarily true to Si-doms and Si-auxs. Not questioning your type, though. You said you don't relate to inferior Ne and to me, that is more than enough.

INFP for the above poster.


----------



## Rydori

INFP for above as well


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo

BranchMonkey said:


> @Crowbo
> 
> I'm looking forward to why you changed your mind and went with INFJ for me: Send me a PM? People would be very surprised, I think, for the many "whys" behind my actions such as no driver's license until I was 25 and such; I do believe some would be convinced I am an INFJ with a different background than they.
> 
> ENTP for my metaphorical chess player.


PM has been sent


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> For what it's worth, I agree with Turi's observations that Merriweather's online persona comes across *completely* xSTJ. You can't really shovel sand in his face for believing what he perceives, then claim he's blind.


Well, I don't agree with the word completely, but there was a time I thought he was an STJ as well. 

But, in Historical's defense, he's put up with enough shit, stepped away, seriously contemplated on himself, and re-emerged still proudly identifying with the INTJ description. Guy deserves a break. Can't imagine how irritating it must be. The way he comes off online has a certain vibe that some people think is STJ. The man repeats over and over that he doesn't even remotely identify with any STJ description. If he doesn't identify with it, he doesn't identify with it. He comes off a certain way and we just need to accept that that's the way he is and perhaps this is just another flavor of what an INTJ might feel like over the internet. 

What rubbed me the wrong way is how @Turi flings around quotes and links and picks and chooses what he wants to hear, such as Historical's type me thread, and completely disregards the portion where Historical clearly states "I do not even closely identify with any SJ descriptor". 

I want to emphasize I'm not here to attack anybody, I'm just asking for some basic standards on how we should approach exploring someone's type. I think it's important to understand it's a personal journey, and a type descriptor is truly only as useful as much as you can apply it to yourself and your life. If you completely don't identify with a descriptor, or have to think completely sideways to make it work in some theoretical way, what good is it doing for you?


From that same linked thread, this is the person you are insisting is an ISTJ:


Merriweather said:


> *2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
> To be content and satisfied. Given I had the amount of money, I would probably have a small house-study where my brother and a few close friends read, study whatever interests us, relax, and theorize. I enjoy being a *quiet observer* and would love to be able to document/study certain things that interest me, i.e. human reactions to dealing with mortality. I enjoy discussing my findings with close friends and family who share my interests, and I find it helps in clarifying my understanding and theirs.


A person whose life yearning is to observe, learn, and theorize about human nature -- not necessarily for personal development, not necessarily to develop other individuals, but for the sake of knowledge itself. A person who is fully content reading, studying, and sharing his newfound knowledge with the people around him as his gift to the world. If this doesn't sound like an NT, I don't know what does.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> See, the thing is, Turi, sometimes you provide really valuable input that is truly useful, and I appreciate it when you do.
> Other times, you waltz in with these starch accusations on people who aren’t questioning their type in the first place and tailor your observations and evidence pieces to fit the form, rather than looking at the data objectively. What’s more is you pull on weird abstract theories nobody really cares about and pin some over-complicated reasoning on why someone is the type you think they are.
> 
> I’ve seen some really left-field typings come from you. Every once in a while you’ll just happen to stumble on a solid lead like you did with Dori, but it seems like you got there entirely by chance.
> 
> My recommendation is to ease up and look for more data before you start constructing theories. Also, I know I’m arrogant, but you even rub me wrong with your arrogance lately.


There is nothing "by chance" about the way I type people.

Weird abstract theories and overly-complicated reasoning.. where?

I don't type people without their consent and I basically just accept posting in this thread as "consent" in this regard. 

Going by data... as in empirical research?


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Well, I don't agree with the word completely, but there was a time I thought he was an STJ as well.
> 
> But, in Historical's defense, he's put up with enough shit, stepped away, seriously contemplated on himself, and re-emerged still proudly identifying with the INTJ description. Guy deserves a break. Can't imagine how irritating it must be. The way he comes off online has a certain vibe that some people think is STJ. The man repeats over and over that he doesn't even remotely identify with any STJ description. If he doesn't identify with it, he doesn't identify with it. He comes off a certain way and we just need to accept that that's the way he is and perhaps this is just another flavor of what an INTJ might feel like over the internet.
> 
> What rubbed me the wrong way is how @Turi flings around quotes and links and picks and chooses what he wants to hear, such as Historical's type me thread, and completely disregards the portion where Historical clearly states "I do not even closely identify with any SJ descriptor".
> 
> I want to emphasize I'm not here to attack anybody, I'm just asking for some basic standards on how we should approach exploring someone's type. I think it's important to understand it's a personal journey, and a type descriptor is truly only as useful as much as you can apply it to yourself and your life. If you completely don't identify with a descriptor, or have to think completely sideways to make it work in some theoretical way, what good is it doing for you?
> 
> 
> From that same linked thread, this is the person you are insisting is an ISTJ:
> 
> A person whose life yearning is to observe, learn, and theorize about human nature -- not necessarily for personal development, not necessarily to develop other individuals, but for the sake of knowledge itself. A person who is fully content reading, studying, and sharing his newfound knowledge with the people around him as his gift to the world. If this doesn't sound like an NT, I don't know what does.


There is nothing in that quote to support NT, ST, Ni, Si anything, any function, any dichotomy preference, nothing.


----------



## Knave

Good post @Temizzle. I agree with you, and also don't like the abrasive nature from him. But this is a "type me" thread basically and you can't fault him for making observations in here. Historical seems to be certain he's xNTJ so I don't think he's too bothered by people claiming otherwise. It comes with the territory of this thread, and perceptions online will differ.


----------



## Crowbo

@Knave-ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Going by data... as in empirical research?


Data as in what is actually present before your eyes in front of you. Facts. 
There's no scientific validity to cognitive functions to begin with, we accept that when we choose to go into it. 
You want a system with scientific validation, I can point you to one. It's more dichotomous in nature. 
Cognitive functions were Jung's attempt to put a form to vague patterns he noticed in people. It's imperfect, it's flawed, and it definitely doesn't have a scientific basis. 



Turi said:


> I don't type people without their consent and I basically just accept posting in this thread as "consent" in this regard.


Yeah let's just make it real easy for the both of us and ask him directly. @Merriweather, are you interested in exploring ISTJ as a possible typing for yourself?


----------



## Rydori

Yea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

esfp


----------



## angelfish

Sig is characteristically ENT and ! leans it to ENTP. So does e7. So yes.


----------



## Crowbo

I think so


----------



## Athena_

Of course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

You know the answer.

Anyways, my days of using an ESFP persona are over


----------



## Reila

Sure.


----------



## Turi

Eh. Why back to ISTJ?


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Data as in what is actually present before your eyes in front of you. Facts.
> There's no scientific validity to cognitive functions to begin with, we accept that when we choose to go into it.
> You want a system with scientific validation, I can point you to one. It's more dichotomous in nature.
> Cognitive functions were Jung's attempt to put a form to vague patterns he noticed in people. It's imperfect, it's flawed, and it definitely doesn't have a scientific basis.


Is this guy for real?


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Eh. Why back to ISTJ?


Can't relate to aux Ne and inferior Ne is too real for me. I have Fi alright, but I don't know if it is dominant.


----------



## Rydori

Meh, ISTJ would fit I guess.
Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Turi

@Snowdori - likely the right choice. .

@Hugging Wabbits - enter the worlds worst mbti test:

Active, expressive and sociable, or calm, reflective and quiet?

Factual, detailed and practical, or abstract, unconventional and interested in possibilities?

Tough-minded, logical and impersonal, or warm, compassionate and tender-hearted?

Prefer order and closure, or exploration, spontaneity and flexibility?


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> @Snowdori - likely the right choice. .
> 
> @Hugging Wabbits - enter the worlds worst mbti test:
> 
> Active, expressive and sociable, or calm, reflective and quiet?
> 
> Factual, detailed and practical, or abstract, unconventional and interested in possibilities?
> 
> Tough-minded, logical and impersonal, or warm, compassionate and tender-hearted?
> 
> Prefer order and closer, or exploration, spontaneity and flexibility?


Is this based on your lovely dichotomies or functions?  On the subject, I don't know if you remember, but I read that dichotomies II or whatever you asked a few months back, it was when Mr. Castelo suggest I could be an INTP. I am saying this because perhaps the results could be significant... in some way. Anyways...

Calm, reflective, quiet.

No idea, detailed, interested in possibilities.

Neither, a bit of both but mostly logical, impersonal.

Order (not sure what "and closer" means?), but flexibility is definitely appreciated.


----------



## Reila

Turi
INFP

There he goes again.

Ur INTP dude xd


----------



## Rydori

INFP or ISTJ, I’m too lazy to choose a specific 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> I’m too lazy


INTP confirmed.


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Is this based on your lovely dichotomies or functions?  On the subject, I don't know if you remember, but I read that dichotomies II or whatever you asked a few months back, it was when Mr. Castelo suggest I could be an INTP. I am saying this because perhaps the results could be significant... in some way. Anyways...
> 
> Calm, reflective, quiet.
> 
> No idea, detailed, interested in possibilities.
> 
> Neither, a bit of both but mostly logical, impersonal.
> 
> Order (not sure what "and closer" means?), but flexibility is definitely appreciated.


IxTJ. Interesting.

Do you recall what you preferred via those Step II facets?
I realise that thread isn't the actual Step II test, but eh it's something.. fwiw, here's the thread again:
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html



Hugging Wabbits said:


> Turi
> INFP
> 
> There he goes again.
> 
> Ur INTP dude xd


I put INFP there to accurately reflect dichotomy preference, and I prefer to roll with dichotomy, though I'm truly not opposed to typing via cognitive functions, in so far as relying exclusively on dominant and auxiliary - with no emphasis or value placed on tertiary function - and only using inferior function if necessary.

I put my 'stack' in my sig - Ni-F-T-Se. I think that's as solid as it's going to get.
IMO this reflects INFP preferences. >_> Introverted Intuitive Perceiver. Ni. >_>

I feel like I've figured myself out now. Lol.
Might just shift and swap between putting INFJ and INFP as my 'type' but I know I'm INFP dichotomy, INFJ by functions.
IDC that it doesn't match the current understanding. It works perfectly for me.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> IxTJ. Interesting.
> 
> Do you recall what you preferred via those Step II facets?
> I realise that thread isn't the actual Step II test, but eh it's something.. fwiw, here's the thread again:
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html
> 
> I put INFP there to accurately reflect dichotomy preference, and I prefer to roll with dichotomy, though I'm truly not opposed to typing via cognitive functions, in so far as relying exclusively on dominant and auxiliary - with no emphasis or value placed on tertiary function - and only using inferior function if necessary.
> 
> I put my 'stack' in my sig - Ni-F-T-Se. I think that's as solid as it's going to get.
> IMO this reflects INFP preferences. >_> Introverted Intuitive Perceiver. Ni. >_>
> 
> I feel like I've figured myself out now. Lol.
> Might just shift and swap between putting INFJ and INFP as my 'type' but I know I'm INFP dichotomy, INFJ by functions.
> IDC that it doesn't match the current understanding. It works perfectly for me.


I don't think I use Ni, so the only option would be ISTJ. Don't you agree? I mean, I don't even get Ni.

My preferences.

I understand. I am not going to question your approach. It doesn't work for me, but it is cool that you figured yourself out.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Turi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going by data... as in empirical research?
> 
> 
> 
> Data as in what is actually present before your eyes in front of you. Facts.
> There's no scientific validity to cognitive functions to begin with, we accept that when we choose to go into it.
> You want a system with scientific validation, I can point you to one. It's more dichotomous in nature.
> Cognitive functions were Jung's attempt to put a form to vague patterns he noticed in people. It's imperfect, it's flawed, and it definitely doesn't have a scientific basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Turi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't type people without their consent and I basically just accept posting in this thread as "consent" in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah let's just make it real easy for the both of us and ask him directly. @Merriweather, are you interested in exploring ISTJ as a possible typing for yourself?
Click to expand...

A month ago, I may have been interested, but I think the evidence is clear that I don't have a preference for Si.

Now, a game of "What about ENTJ/INTP?" would be interesting.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yeah


----------



## Krayfish

Most likely


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yea


----------



## Clockheart

yes i guess


----------



## The Lawyer

Entp


----------



## Clockheart

estp


----------



## The Lawyer

Istp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Estj


----------



## Literally Gone

INFTP

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Literally Gone

Yah

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

uh huh


----------



## The Lawyer

Istj


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Literally Gone

Estp

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

estj


----------



## Literally Gone

ISFJ

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

esfj


----------



## Literally Gone

Esfp

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## Pippo

Enfp


----------



## The Lawyer

Infj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

esfj


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfj


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Entp


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfj


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

People fckin changing their names around for Christmas and troll mbti types n shit, how am I supposed to come back months later n know who's who smh.


* *




Prolly shouldn't have left in the first place but meh got distracted


----------



## Turi

ENFP seems like a fit, lol.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

i dont know anymore lol


----------



## Reila

Don't think so.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Literally Gone

Nah

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I think INTP is accurate.


----------



## Reila

Maybe. Probably.


----------



## Pippo

I...nfp?


----------



## 6007

the magic eight ball says try again later


----------



## Rydori

Sounds like an ISTP alright


----------



## 6007

Sounds like an Fe dom, but why not ESFP.


----------



## Rydori

cursive said:


> Sounds like an Fe dom, but why not ESFP.


I don't have Fi sweety, thats why


----------



## Pippo

you're an ENFJ, hubby. :heart:


----------



## Reila

ISTJ xd xD


----------



## Literally Gone

Yes
And he's an ISTJ...

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

ya


----------



## Literally Gone

Da

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

uh


----------



## Literally Gone

Its russian for yes
Da

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Nyet
It's russian for no

Sent from my ASSU_B559B using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Nein!
He's an isfj

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

Snowdori said:


> I don't have Fi sweety, thats why


ew that was a typo. i meant esfj.


----------



## Rydori

cursive said:


> ew that was a typo. i meant esfj.


I mean, I'm quite the idealist myself, I'm too heads in the clouds if anything!


----------



## 6007

My turn


----------



## Rydori

Istp


----------



## Temizzle

Yes


----------



## Reila

Oui


----------



## Rydori

Si


----------



## Pippo

Es, amicus.


----------



## Literally Gone

I'm unsure... with our most recent argument...

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

I don't see a reason to doubt INTP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yea... like i said before, i dont know, after this you'll probably change to ESFJ or something roud:


you are everything.


----------



## Reila

Isfj


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Isfj


ISFJ without Fe

seems legit


----------



## Rydori

@BlazerGun After talking with you on the discord, its very clear your an INFP, maybe with that 1% chance INTP.
I know an INFP when I talk with one
@Hugging Wabbitsla An INFP with a very high preference with Si, I mean I'm an ENFJ with high Se preference so its possible.


----------



## Turi

I dig ENFJ for you.


----------



## Temizzle

Allegedly


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yeee.


----------



## Reila

Snowdori said:


> @Hugging Wabbitsla An INFP with a very high preference with Si, I mean I'm an ENFJ with high Se preference so its possible.


Sure. I can dig ISTJ with high Fi and INFP with high Si, but in the INFP case, I just think I am lacking on Ne. 

Castelo is an INTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Sure. I can dig ISTJ with high Fi and INFP with high Si, but in the INFP case, I just think I am lacking on Ne.
> 
> Castelo is an INTJ.


istj and infp are both possibilities

btw-Why do you think you lack Ne?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Crowbo my mannn

yes, even though you lost to me in our meme battle.


----------



## Reila

No for BlazerGun, but that is just my opinion. You surely know yourself better than me.



Crowbo said:


> istj and infp are both possibilities
> 
> btw-Why do you think you lack Ne?


It is difficult for me to relate to it and I haven't been able to express how Ne manifests in my life to a PerC user (who is an INTP). Yet another user have told me they don't see Ne in my posts or something. Lastly, Inferior Ne seems more real.

I don't discard INFP as a possibility, I just lack evidence to support it for now.


----------



## Crowbo

BlazerGun said:


> Crowbo my mannn
> 
> yes, even though you lost to me in our meme battle.


You're lucky I got bored with that. I never run outta spicy memes. And I'd say you're correct.


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> No for BlazerGun, but that is just my opinion. You surely know yourself better than me.
> 
> 
> It is difficult for me to relate to it and I haven't been able to express how Ne manifests in my life to a PerC user (who is an INTP). Yet another user have told me they don't see Ne in my posts or something. Lastly, Inferior Ne seems more real.
> 
> I don't discard INFP as a possibility, I just lack evidence to support it for now.


That's understandable, and if you believe that then I have no right to question INFP I guess, ISTJ would fit. What I meant with INFP with high Si preference by the way was that some INFPs may have high preference for their tert fucntions, but judging how you say you have no apparent Ne and others have concluded that, ISTJ would certainly fit, I'll say something else then, ISTJ with high Fi preference I guess. I do see a bit of Te in the way you talk on here. especially on the thinking thread.

Hmm @Crowbo why do you still think I'm an ESFP? I should say that I was kinda playing a persona for a bit, so my apologies. I mean I'll try to be truthful as here and you can pick up the speculations of my true personality.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Crowbo said:


> You're lucky I got bored with that. I never run outta spicy memes. And I'd say you're correct.



ha, you still lost.


hi Snowdori.


----------



## Reila

It is totally fine to question my type. I wouldn't post in this thread if I were against that.

I think your type is accurate.


----------



## Crowbo

Snowdori said:


> That's understandable, and if you believe that then I have no right to question INFP I guess, ISTJ would fit. What I meant with INFP with high Si preference by the way was that some INFPs may have high preference for their tert fucntions, but judging how you say you have no apparent Ne and others have concluded that, ISTJ would certainly fit, I'll say something else then, ISTJ with high Fi preference I guess. I do see a bit of Te in the way you talk on here. especially on the thinking thread.
> 
> Hmm @Crowbo why do you still think I'm an ESFP? I should say that I was kinda playing a persona for a bit, so my apologies. I mean I'll try to be truthful as here and you can pick up the speculations of my true personality.


At the time, many of your posts, specifically the ones on the 5 things thread gave me the impression that you were Se-Fi But I guess that could've also been the result of strong tertiary Se. I no longer doubt your type. ENFJ seems quite likely now. Especially since enfjs are typically pretty good at playing convincing personas and being chameleons. So, your most likely accurate.


----------



## Temizzle

Hugging Wabbits said:


> No for BlazerGun, but that is just my opinion. You surely know yourself better than me.
> 
> 
> It is difficult for me to relate to it and I haven't been able to express how Ne manifests in my life to a PerC user (who is an INTP). Yet another user have told me they don't see Ne in my posts or something. Lastly, Inferior Ne seems more real.
> 
> I don't discard INFP as a possibility, *I just lack evidence to support it for now*.


I mean this is just one small example, not sure if you've internalized ISTJ and are role-playing the part, but this is some classic level-headed Te. 

Your framework seems conservative. It just is what it is, and unless you get new evidence that requires a change, it will remain what it is. 
I would imagine INFP has a more open framework. Fi+Ne leaves things open ended. What are the possibilities of who I could be? 

I'm sure you've looked at inferior Te vs. inferior Ne?


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> I mean this is just one small example, not sure if you've internalized ISTJ and are role-playing the part, but this is some classic level-headed Te.
> 
> Your framework seems conservative. It just is what it is, and unless you get new evidence that requires a change, it will remain what it is.
> I would imagine INFP has a more open framework. Fi+Ne leaves things open ended. What are the possibilities of who I could be?
> 
> I'm sure you've looked at inferior Te vs. inferior Ne?


I don't think that is the case. I think if one goes back to my original type me thread, my stance was the same. No evidence, no sell. But what do I know, perhaps I am one of those users who can change her persona based on what type she think she is.

Aren't INFPs prone to (perhaps unconsciously) going against labels? Couldn't my inability to stick to one type be some kind of special snowflake syndrome? I mean, I have gone through INFP, INTP, INFJ, ISFP (for like half an hour, Se is just no) and ISTJ. All of these types, save for ISFP, seemed to fit at least for a while, which is why I refrain from saying "I am definitely an ISTJ, no questions asked". I might not be. It is either that or I am really lacking in knowledge about my own self (wouldn't surprised considering I spent years swimming in a sea of self hatred). 

As for the inferior functions, I am currently revisiting inferior Te so I can compare it to inferior Ne. It is tricky. I mean, I could relate to some aspects of inferior Se, so I can't base my judgement in the inferior function alone.

[ skip me ]


----------



## Temizzle

@Hugging Wabbits could I bother you to skim through these? Which pops more to you?

guardian overview
idealist overview


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt your type, @Temizzle.
You really don't aggravate me like other ENTJs do, though.


@Hugging Wabbits - what function am I describing here:

- Seek information that is relevant to own interests.
- Actively seek more and more information in order to understand the 'big picture'.
- Continually ask questions to get required information.
- Insatiable appetite for reading, once started.
- Completely losing track of time trying to make something 'just right' i.e selecting the right font style for an ad, etc.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Completely losing track of time trying to make something 'just right' i.e selecting the right font style for an ad, etc.


What makes you think this bit is Ni?


----------



## Literally Gone

I'll say yes....

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> What makes you think this bit is Ni?


What makes you think I was writing about Ni?


----------



## Reila

I was reading the pages and quoting the parts I relate to, and the parts I don't, but halfway it I realized there was no point. I can relate to almost nothing in the Guardians page. That is not to say I relate to everything in the Idealists page, but it is a lot more "me". @Temizzle.

@Turi: Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> No reason to doubt your type, @Temizzle.
> You really don't aggravate me like other ENTJs do, though.
> 
> 
> @Hugging Wabbits - what function am I describing here:
> 
> 1. Seek information that is relevant to own interests.
> 2. Actively seek more and more information in order to understand the 'big picture'.
> 3. Continually ask questions to get required information.
> 4. Insatiable appetite for reading, once started.
> 5. Completely losing track of time trying to make something 'just right' i.e selecting the right font style for an ad, etc.


You could be describing a number of different functions. The first point could be Fi (why would a Fi user seek information about what isn't of their concern?), but I suppose you could make a case for Ti, too. The second point sounds like what people often attribute to Ni (big picture shenanigans).

Third point is just curiosity in general? I mean, you could attribute it to Ti, but I don't know... Fourth point, really don't think it is function related. As for the last one, isn't that the perfectionism often attributed to NFs? In particular INFJs, but INFPs too.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> What makes you think I was writing about Ni?


My Ni. So?

And @Hugging Wabbits, aight. Was testing validity of typing via temperaments. Not conclusive.

Still getting ISTJ vibes from you but I've been mistaken in the past.


----------



## Rydori

The thread looks quite good today, prehaps another a true type discover!


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> You could be describing a number of different functions. The first point could be Fi (why would a Fi user seek information about what isn't of their concern?), but I suppose you could make a case for Ti, too. The second point sounds like what people often attribute to Ni (big picture shenanigans).
> 
> Third point is just curiosity in general? I mean, you could attribute it to Ti, but I don't know... Fourth point, really don't think it is function related. As for the last one, isn't that the perfectionism often attributed to NFs? In particular INFJs, but INFPs too.


It's all actually Se.

1 - Se is what happens when we seek out information in areas that interest us - doesn't have to be a football field - it can be things like reading a book, or a newspaper, or listening to a song - we're actively seeking scanning the 'environment' for information relevant to our own interests.

2 - Actively seeking out this information - exhausting all avenues - trying to gather more and more input - is precisely how Se users try to grasp the 'big picture' - because they don't _immediately_ see it, ergo, they actively seek out more and more information to understand it.

3 - Continually asking questions obviously ties into the above point - it's an Se method of gathering the required information.

4 - It's absolutely function related, and it's Se - same thing that has people just zone out playing guitar for hours on end - consumed by Se.

5 - Nope, Se again - Se gets so caught up by what is happening in the present moment, that it loses track of time, the user becoming immersed in what they're currently doing - this is also the reasoning behind #4, obviously - needing to get something 'just right', in the real world, i.e a certain font, or perhaps the right colour scheme, or the background for an ad etc etc will practically remove the Se user from 'reality' in that they become totally absorbed in what they're _doing_ right then and there - and, they need it to be 'just right', or else it looks wrong - Se.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> It's all actually Se.
> 
> 1 - Se is what happens when we seek out information in areas that interest us - doesn't have to be a football field - it can be things like reading a book, or a newspaper, or listening to a song - we're actively seeking scanning the 'environment' for information relevant to our own interests.
> 
> 2 - Actively seeking out this information - exhausting all avenues - trying to gather more and more input - is precisely how Se users try to grasp the 'big picture' - because they don't _immediately_ see it, ergo, they actively seek out more and more information to understand it.
> 
> 3 - Continually asking questions obviously ties into the above point - it's an Se method of gathering the required information.
> 
> 4 - It's absolutely function related, and it's Se - same thing that has people just zone out playing guitar for hours on end - consumed by Se.
> 
> 5 - Nope, Se again - Se gets so caught up by what is happening in the present moment, that it loses track of time, the user becoming immersed in what they're currently doing - this is also the reasoning behind #4, obviously - needing to get something 'just right', in the real world, i.e a certain font, or perhaps the right colour scheme, or the background for an ad etc etc will practically remove the Se user from 'reality' in that they become totally absorbed in what they're _doing_ right then and there - and, they need it to be 'just right', or else it looks wrong - Se.


Uhhhhhhhh eerrrrrrm.. hehehe ok.
And where did you grab these descriptions from?

Seems like hogwash to me.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Uhhhhhhhh eerrrrrrm.. hehehe ok.
> And where did you grab these descriptions from?
> 
> Seems like hogwash to me.


Why does it seem like hogwash?


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> My Ni. So?
> 
> And @Hugging Wabbits, aight. Was testing validity of typing via temperaments. Not conclusive.
> 
> Still getting ISTJ vibes from you but I've been mistaken in the past.


Alright. The problem with vibes is that they rely too much on one's personal thoughts, ideas and things, I think. Using myself as an example, there are users like Snowdori and sippingcappucino (I might have misspelled her username) who think I am a NF, others like Heat Mirage and my melody think I am a SJ, then there are some like daybreak who aren't too sure, they get mixed vibes and last but not least, there is one user in particular who thinks I am an "INFP in denial". So yeah. 

I, for one, think Turi is an INTP based on vibes and... more stuff, to use someone else as an example, but he clearly thinks he is not one. At any rate, I appreciate your effort in trying to help.



Snowdori said:


> The thread looks quite good today, prehaps another a true type discover!


The dream!

@Turi, I think you are stretching Se by quite a lot, so lets just agree to disagree on that.


----------



## Turi

Hugging Wabbits said:


> @Turi, I think you are stretching Se by quite a lot, so lets just agree to disagree on that.


They were taken from _Dynamics of Personality Type_ by Linda Berens.
I didn't just make them up.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> They were taken from _Dynamics of Personality Type_ by Linda Berens.
> I didn't just make them up.


Technically I never said you made them up. h:


----------



## CultOfPersonality

hello, discord, WAZZZZZZAAAAAP


idk what's going on here anymore.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Why does it seem like hogwash?





> Seek information that is relevant to own interests.


Can be interpreted as Ni vaguely. But really, step back. Everybody seeks information that's relevant to their own interests.



> Actively seek more and more information in order to understand the 'big picture'.


Your argument here that it's Se because Se users don't see the big picture immediately is hogwash. Ni users don't see the big picture immediately either. They need input. Input which they get from Se. The Se - Ni axis works hand in hand one feeds the other. Plus, the whole point of Se doms is they don't seek to understand the big picture. Their whole vice is they live for the moment and don't think about tomorrow.



> Continually ask questions to get required information.


Uh yeah ok so does Ti, so does Te, so does Ni.



> Insatiable appetite for reading, once started


This one in particular is more Ni than Se. Se wants to interact with the physical environment, not get lost in their minds. It looks for impact. Reading is a mental activity. Once Ni picks up a reading and starts getting involved, it starts connecting the dots and forecasting trends --> .



> Completely losing track of time trying to make something 'just right' i.e selecting the right font style for an ad, etc.


I could vaguely see your argument for Se here. I agree that it's not Ni. This type of detail-oriented perfection resembles Si more than Se. 

So I ask you again, what is your source?


----------



## Temizzle

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Alright. The problem with vibes is that they rely too much on one's personal thoughts, ideas and things, I think. Using myself as an example, there are users like Snowdori and sippingcappucino (I might have misspelled her username) who think I am a NF, others like Heat Mirage and my melody think I am a SJ, then there are some like daybreak who aren't too sure, they get mixed vibes and last but not least, there is one user in particular who thinks I am an "INFP in denial". So yeah.



Yeah good point. I've got some more thoughts, don't want to skew your perception yet though. 

I'm curious, why are you seeking to discover your type in the first place? How did you discover myers briggs and what about it interests you?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Not right!


----------



## Reila

^ Yes.



Temizzle said:


> Yeah good point. I've got some more thoughts, don't want to skew your perception yet though.
> 
> I'm curious, why are you seeking to discover your type in the first place? How did you discover myers briggs and what about it interests you?


Feel free to share your thoughts.

I discovered it back in the mid 00s. I did tests a few times and I always got INFJ or INFP. "J" seemed unfitting for me so I rolled with INFP for years, but something didn't feel right. It wasn't like I knew I wasn't INFP, more like I felt like I didn't dig deep enough to label myself as INFP rather than any other type. 

Self discovery and improvement is my main interest. The other reason I spend time with this stuff is that I use MBTI as an extra step to further develop my characters, so the deeper my understanding of the theory is, the more beneficial it is to me.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Can be interpreted as Ni vaguely. But really, step back. Everybody seeks information that's relevant to their own interests.


Yes, and when they do so, they engage their Se.



> Your argument here that it's Se because Se users don't see the big picture immediately is hogwash. Ni users don't see the big picture immediately either. They need input. Input which they get from Se. The Se - Ni axis works hand in hand one feeds the other. Plus, the whole point of Se doms is they don't seek to understand the big picture. Their whole vice is they live for the moment and don't think about tomorrow.


You're so far off the mark it's ridiculous.

Se users _don't_ see the big picture right off the bat - it's that simple - what's important to note, is that they already know this and actively seek to understand the big picture, Se gathers information and facts etc to develop an understanding of the big picture.

Your interpretation of Se is completely fucked up and contradicts an earlier post of yours in which you clearly indicate Se dominants seeing the big picture, verbatim, quoted from @Temizzle everybody - this is Temizzle. One more time this is _verbatim_ from @Temizzle:



> I look around and ESTPs I know are like top of their class engineering majors, admitted to Stanford, sales directors, even a CEO. Those fucks haha. Most kids in high school were jealous at how cool they were and banked on the dumb jock explanation that they'd plateau after high school. Boy were they mistaken.


Why on Earth would an Se dominant, who doesn't think about tomorrow (your words), doesn't understand the big picture and 'lives for the moment' study and complete an Engineering degree and wind up as CEOs etc.

You really need to do some research.



> Uh yeah ok so does Ti, so does Te, so does Ni.


Ti and Te are judgment functions.
They ask no questions, as they are _not_ methods of receiving information - that would be the perceiving functions.
Surely you understand this?




> This one in particular is more Ni than Se. Se wants to interact with the physical environment, not get lost in their minds. It looks for impact. Reading is a mental activity. Once Ni picks up a reading and starts getting involved, it starts connecting the dots and forecasting trends --> .


Mate, honestly, you have no idea what you're talking about, like, none, at all.
An insatiable appetite for reading, once started, is absolutely not Ni - for one, reading requires an external source in the first place - you can't read a book that isn't there. 
Two, becoming absorbed in a book is *precisely* interacting with the physical environment.

I'm not sure you finished your sentence re: Ni. If you did, lol, that's terrible.



> I could vaguely see your argument for Se here. I agree that it's not Ni. This type of detail-oriented perfection resembles Si more than Se.


I'm sorry, but which part of turning ones energy _inward_ and focusing on internal sensory impressions sounds like something that would be remotely related to selecting the right font style for an ad?


----------



## Belzy

No, he keeps changing his type, so mathematically speaken I'd say no.


----------



## Reila

Maybe. Don't see you around much.


----------



## Temizzle

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not right!


Hello. So what is right?



Turi said:


> Yes, and when they do so, they engage their Se.


I disagree. Unless you want to make the argument that Se includes the physical act of seeing, speaking, hearing, and breathing, in which case you're truly off your rocker. 



> You're so far off the mark it's ridiculous.
> 
> Se users don't see the big picture right off the bat - it's that simple - what's important to note, is that they already know this *and actively seek to understand the big picture*


Up to the bolded portion is you reiterating what I said. The bolded portion is hogwash. 



> Your interpretation of Se is completely fucked up and contradicts an earlier post of yours in which you clearly indicate Se dominants seeing the big picture


Gosh, too bad this isn't evidence at all. Don't see myself saying that anywhere. Unless you had a different quote you wanted to share? 



> An insatiable appetite for reading, once started, is absolutely not Ni - for one, reading requires an external source in the first place - you can't read a book that isn't there.
> Two, becoming absorbed in a book is *precisely* interacting with the physical environment.


Ah, so you really are using the argument that anytime a human being is physically utilizing their eye balls they are exercising Se. Bullshit. The eyes are moving, they are picking off shapes from the page, yes. All of the activity going on is in the reader's imagination however. They are piecing together the images, painting the picture in their mind as they read. Visualizing the characters, creating the setting in their minds. It is an exercise in imagination, *not* physical interaction with the environment. 

You're really reaching with your definitions. You might have some sort of idea in your mind you're trying to communicate, but I can tell you're struggling to communicate it effectively. Seems like you're getting frustrated and your logic is suffering because of it.





> Why on Earth would an Se dominant, who doesn't think about tomorrow (your words), doesn't understand the big picture and 'lives for the moment' study and complete an Engineering degree and wind up as CEOs etc.


I never said Se-doms don't understand the big picture, that's your caricature of my words. I said they don't seek to understand the big picture. These ESTPs stumbled into their roles. It was no arduous thought-out plan. It was seizing opportunities as they came up. 



> I'm not sure you finished your sentence re: Ni. If you did, lol, that's terrible.


Ad hominem. Adds nothing constructive to the argument. You want to debate, let's debate. You make a personal attack on my character, tells me you've got no fuel if you've got to resort to hitting below the belt. 



> I'm sorry, but which part of turning ones energy inward and focusing on internal sensory impressions sounds like something that would be remotely related to selecting the right font style for an ad?


You can take your textbook definitions and shove it, because if this is your argument, then they just don't work. 

I've watched and had to physically drag my ISTJ gf from this exact scenario before. ISTJ father does the exact same thing. Particularly the losing track of time and getting things just right. 


So I ask you a third time, what is your source?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Temizzle said:


> Hello. So what is right?
> 
> 
> I disagree. Unless you want to make the argument that Se includes the physical act of seeing, speaking, hearing, and breathing, in which case you're truly off your rocker.
> 
> 
> Up to the bolded portion is you reiterating what I said. The bolded portion is hogwash.
> 
> 
> Gosh, too bad this isn't evidence at all. Don't see myself saying that anywhere. Unless you had a different quote you wanted to share?
> 
> 
> Ah, so you really are using the argument that anytime a human being is physically utilizing their eye balls they are exercising Se. Hogwash. The eyes are moving, they are picking off shapes from the page, yes. All of the activity going on is in the reader's imagination however. They are piecing together the images, painting the picture in their mind as they read. Visualizing the characters, creating the setting in their minds. It is an exercise in imagination, *not* physical interaction with the environment.
> 
> You're really reaching with your definitions. You might have some sort of idea in your mind you're trying to communicate, but I can tell you're struggling to communicate it effectively. Seems like you're getting frustrated and your logic is slipping and melting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Se-doms don't understand the big picture, that's your caricature of my words. I said they don't seek to understand the big picture. These ESTPs stumbled into their roles. It was no arduous thought-out plan. It was seizing opportunities as they came up.
> 
> 
> Ad hominem. Adds nothing constructive to the argument. You want to debate, let's debate. You make a personal attack on my character, tells me you've got no fuel if you've got to resort to hitting below the belt.
> 
> 
> You can take your textbook definitions and shove it, because if this is your argument, then they just don't work.
> 
> I've watched and had to physically drag my ISTJ gf from this exact scenario before. ISTJ father does the exact same thing. Particularly the losing track of time and getting things just right.
> 
> 
> So I ask you a third time, what is your source?


All Lions are ESTJs. Note: Mufasa


----------



## Temizzle

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> All Lions are ESTJs. Note: *Mufasa*


The ENFJ


----------



## Pippo

Makes me wonder if we only see Mufasa as an ENFJ because he's speaking to his son.

ENTJ for you, though I'm pondering ESTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

could be


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes


----------



## MortySmith

i will let my dick to type answer

etydvkbkyesnynlghj456

sent using Nokia 3310wi-fi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I would like to fill that in for you: 36uzh4!5dh6gfs68


----------



## Rydori

Grandmaster Yoda
Having those two names is essentially telling me INTP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

YO Snowdori, i want to invite you somewhere. LOVE YOU


yes, XNFJ


----------



## Pippo

eye ehn eff pee


----------



## Turi

ESFJ - @Merriweather loves socialising, harmony and people-pleasing.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> ESFJ - @*Merriweather* loves socialising, harmony and people-pleasing.


You must be joking.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> ESFJ - @Merriweather loves socialising, harmony and people-pleasing.


Really getting an ESFP vibe from you. You like empirical data and stand by your principles.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Really getting an ESFP vibe from you. You like empirical data and stand by your principles.


You like asking people how they're going, what they'd like to drink and how the weather has been "out your way".


----------



## Super Luigi

:ball:


----------



## compulsiverambler

Your recent post history looks pretty ESFJ to me.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Ocean Helm

I'll just take a stab and say ENFP.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Probably.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Literally Gone

Definitely 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Certainly INTP


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Reila

Crowbo said:


> yep


.


----------



## Crowbo

Hugging Wabbits said:


> .


..


----------



## Rydori

...

ENTP.


Also I thought @Hugging Wabbits was @Froody Blue Gem


----------



## Reila

Just because we are blue, it doesn't mean we are the same. Accurate, by the way.


----------



## Pippo

I'm pretty solid on INFP after seeing your responses on the "5 facts" thread.


----------



## Turi

@Merriweather 
www.radiancehouse.com/share-images/creative-writing.png

Which ones mostly you?
Because legit SJ fits your forum persona.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> @Merriweather
> www.radiancehouse.com/share-images/creative-writing.png
> 
> Which ones mostly you?
> Because legit SJ fits your forum persona.


Tier 1: TP and NJ
Tier 2: TJ and NP
Tier 3: SP and FP
Tier 4: SJ and FJ

In order of how I relate to them. (Ex: TJ > NP).

Not so sure on you anymore.


----------



## Literally Gone

Na

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Tier 1: TP and NJ
> Tier 2: TJ and NP
> Tier 3: SP and FP
> Tier 4: SJ and FJ
> 
> In order of how I relate to them. (Ex: TJ > NP).
> 
> Not so sure on you anymore.


This is amazing.

I'm not questioning your type - you clearly present as a completely different person online, compared to how you must be "for real".
I'm happy to just accept that you prefer INTJ, I mean you say you do - doesn't match your forum persona but eh, that doesn't really matter, does it? lol
@Literally God - no reason to doubt INTP.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> I'm not questioning your type - you clearly present as a completely different person online, compared to how you must be "for real".
> I'm happy to just accept that you prefer INTJ, I mean you say you do - doesn't match your forum persona but eh, that doesn't really matter, does it? lol
> @Literally God - no reason to doubt INTP.


Have any other tricks up your sleeve for indirect ways to type myself?

I've dabbled a small bit in Big Five, and I could produce a socionics result if it helps you.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Have any other tricks up your sleeve for indirect ways to type myself?
> 
> I've dabbled a small bit in Big Five, and I could produce a socionics result if it helps you.


That wasn't a trick, it clearly says the temperaments - you even ranked them according to temperament, haha.

No tricks. I don't do tricks.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> That wasn't a trick, it clearly says the temperaments - you even ranked them according to temperament, haha.
> 
> No tricks. I don't do tricks.


No no, I'm not insulting you.

I did wonder if you'd react negatively to that and considered re-writing it.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> No no, I'm not insulting you.
> 
> I did wonder if you'd react negatively to that and considered re-writing it.


Fe dom


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Fe dom


guess im an enfj guys

noticing that and associating it with fe-dom

Se-Dom


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> guess im an enfj guys
> 
> noticing that and associating it with fe-dom
> 
> Se-Dom


You know, I resonate a whole lot with the Se descriptor in Dynamics of Personality type.
And the Ne one.
And Ni.
And Ti.
And Fe.
And Fi.

The only ones that scream "not me" are Te and Si.

Not that I believe this is the greatest way of doing things.
Just found it interesting.

Have you got the book?


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> You know, I resonate a whole lot with the Se descriptor in Dynamics of Personality type.
> And the Ne one.
> And Ni.
> And Ti.
> And Fe.
> And Fi.
> 
> The only ones that scream "not me" are Te and Si.
> 
> Not that I believe this is the greatest way of doing things.
> Just found it interesting.
> 
> Have you got the book?


TypeTalk?

The one you're talking about, No.

It's on my _already small_ Christmas list, so I used it to give people something to buy for me.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> TypeTalk?
> 
> The one you're talking about, No.
> 
> It's on my _already small_ Christmas list, so I used it to give people something to buy for me.


No, I was talking about Dynamics of Personality Type from Linda Berens.


----------



## Reila

Acceptable...ish.


----------



## Ocean Helm

I have little clue if it's the best option out there, but INFP does seem better than ISTJ.


----------



## Rydori

Sure


----------



## Reila

Erus.


----------



## Rydori

Hai!


----------



## Crowbo

no doubt


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Yee


----------



## Turi

I believe INFP is likely accurate however I would consider ISFP as well.

Have you done research into temperaments and interaction styles?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> I believe INFP is likely accurate however I would consider ISFP as well.
> 
> Have you done research into temperaments and interaction styles?


not really.

well, to be exact, i dont really remember the exact names.

from what i've been told by anyone, my Fi is my dominant and a few thinks i am INTP or ENFP.

Se - definitely not, maybe as Inferior.
Fe - Nope. I never gotten more Fe than Fi in tests and anyone who speaks to me for a little while knows that i am probably a Fi dominant or Aux.
Ti - can relate to it in some ways, but i dont know everything about it so I cant really comment about this
Te - also quite visible i think, just read some of what i wrote in questionnaires and such and you'll see
Fi - already explained 
Si - also use it, but definitely not dominant 


and as for Ni and Ne, it's quite complicated. Many people think im super Hyper and random which made them think that i am a Ne dominant, as for Ni- i dont really no.


----------



## Reila

I believe INFJ is likely accurate however I would consider INTP as well. @Turi.

As for BlazerGun, no.


----------



## Turi

BlazerGun said:


> not really.


https://www.keirsey.com/sorter/register.aspx

Interaction Styles


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> https://www.keirsey.com/sorter/register.aspx
> 
> Interaction Styles


 I'll do it, I'll brb


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> https://www.keirsey.com/sorter/register.aspx
> 
> Interaction Styles



well, i got NF on the register test ( NF curse ) 

I think that some of the questions are bad, but well, i got the same result i almost always getting.


and as for the interaction styles : i can identify with both INFP and ISFP, I dont really think that someone can say that this is the way ISFP act and this is the way INFP act. i would say im more identified with the ISFP interaction, but I easily can take some things from their description and easily apply it to ENFP,INFP,ISFJ and many other types description.. this is atleast what im thinking.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Probably


----------



## Kay dash

read some of your posts saw strong Ti So ESTP is very likely
can't determine your perceiving function from the quick run I made tho


----------



## Pippo

INTP seems right.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yeah, I see no reason to doubt (or agree either, but let's leave that out)


----------



## Shadow Tag

Don't know you, but I have no objections. Though, tbch, I always assume that everyone with an anime avatar is an INTP before I look at their type.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Kanye Jesus. 

ESFJ seems right.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Reila

Crowyes


----------



## Clockheart

i don't know man


----------



## Reila

I am not a man and I don't know either, dude.


----------



## Clockheart

you are a man, you just don't know that
we're all men here

judging by your 5 things posts, infx is possible


----------



## The Lawyer

^^Has to be infp with that username

^Esfp


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Yeah, ESTJs are pimps


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Cold.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sure


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Mr Castelo

Are you sure you are not 8w9? Otherwise, yes.


----------



## Kay dash

I actually do see INTP making a good argument for your personality but I think INTJ wins indeed so yea you're accurately typed


----------



## Crowbo

yas


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Mr Castelo said:


> Are you sure you are not 8w9? Otherwise, yes.


I have 8 in my tri-type for sure. 584 and 583 tri-types describe me pretty well. More unconventional type for a 5. I've considered 8 but I think I'm too introverted and I can be shy and I'm not a controlling type of person. My brother is ISTP 8 so I doubt I am. Nothing fits super great but 5 fits best I think.

Yeah btw @Crowbo


----------



## Pippo

Likely


----------



## Clockheart

yes


----------



## Rydori

Most likely


----------



## Crowbo

no doubt


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I think ENTP makes sense. I say yes.


----------



## Pippo

Yup.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Alright


----------



## Rydori

Why not


----------



## Turi

Yes.


----------



## Pippo

For once, I'll buy it.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Strong I*T* vibe, but I've not seen enough to have an opinion about the rest.


----------



## Rydori

Why not!


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Literally Gone

Yes all the way

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Yes half the way.


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

It seems accurate to me.


----------



## Turi

I haven't seen much from the above posted outside of well, posts in this thread - so I'll just say yeah?



Merriweather said:


> For once, I'll buy it.


You'll gobble that shit up, that's what you'll do.


----------



## Rydori

I'll say yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I can see EXFJ. I say yes.


----------



## Reila

The Lapis picture throws me off a bit as she is an INFP, but yes.


----------



## Crowbo

most likely


----------



## Turi

estp


----------



## Reila

Green apple.


----------



## Rydori

Archer


----------



## my melody

Possibly


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Reila

Perhaps.


----------



## Crowbo

Ah guessy so


----------



## Pippo

Probaybe


----------



## Crowbo

ah thank so

me litiracey hes gon town ta toilet


----------



## Kay dash

Most ENTP , ENTP ever


----------



## Clockheart

probably not


----------



## Kay dash

I think yes you're an ESFP
wait R U the same ESFP from before
anyhow why do you think not


----------



## Reila

Not sure. I thought ENTP was fitting.


----------



## Clockheart

the same ESFP from what before?
i just get more F vibes from your posts, and maybe E


----------



## Clockheart

HW is pobably infp, yes


----------



## CultOfPersonality

probably.


Unknown is the best type.


----------



## Clockheart

evident estj here


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Clockheart said:


> evident estj here


I wish.


----------



## Rydori

INFP for sure


----------



## Clockheart

so you finished your persona playthrough huh
well maybe enfj, i don't really know


----------



## Pippo

A true ESFP.

(Persona 3 > Persona 5 > Persona 4)


----------



## Reila

Persona 2 > All of the others.

INTJ alright.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Aluminum Frost

seems NF at the very least


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ISTP? For this asshole @Aluminum Frost? I think not


----------



## Super Luigi

ENTP troll


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Better fit than ESTP


----------



## Clockheart

Penguin - yes or at least close

Enigma - probably


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfj


----------



## Clockheart

i dunno, better ask santa


----------



## Reila

*shrugs in Latin*


----------



## The Lawyer

Another closet isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

Another closet infp


----------



## Clockheart

esfj alright


----------



## The Lawyer

Closet istj


----------



## Pippo

Probably


----------



## Clockheart

yes


----------



## Rydori

Probably...
I wouldn't know really.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Like Turi, you can be everything, you reached God's level ( pun intended )


----------



## Max

I dunno.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Infj


----------



## Pippo

Yeaah


----------



## Rydori

Sure thing


----------



## Pippo

Yep


----------



## Literally Gone

We're leaning towards estj

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I accept


----------



## Turi

Probably correct.


----------



## Reila

Yes.


----------



## Crowbo

yeeesh


----------



## Athena_

Yesshahahhhga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Yes, a wonderful INTJ woman... @Athena_

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena_

Incest
Never
Tastes
Pure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Incest
Never
Trusts
Justice


----------



## Athena_

YUPPPERSS FRIENDDDD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

ESKETIT

Yes


----------



## Athena_

Rain drop

Drop top

E
S
F
P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent X

Perhaps.


----------



## Rydori

Gucci gang Gucci Gang Gucci Gang Gucci Gang Gucci Gang Gucci Gang

I
N
T
J

Ninja'd

idk about person above


----------



## Literally Gone

Every 
Neural 
Failure
Jives

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena_

yeh lol INTP buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Intelligent
Neutrons
Teach
Justice


----------



## Athena_

You are definitely ESFJ. A very kind one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> You are definitely ESFJ. A very kind one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invaluable 
Neutral 
Trusts 
Jesus

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

God is XXXX


----------



## Athena_

XXXtentacion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissenter

Probably. 

(How's the cutest INTJ?)


----------



## Athena_

Well 

The most innocent INFJ ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> INFJ fits better


But INFJs are supposed to be happy little people pleasers and always agree with everyone, incapable of forming their own argument or opinion let alone actually standing by it - and there's apparently, no way that an INFJ could _ possibly _ get a bit aggressive and call someone a dickhead.

I think ENFJ fits you.


----------



## Temizzle

no


----------



## Athena_

Mizzzieeeeee Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Athnananananananaananannana


ixtj, fouuuuu sure.
@Athena_


----------



## Rydori

ENFP or maybe even ENTP


----------



## Ronney

Ninja'd 

Would have to be close to one type more than the others.
Don't know but a rough guess ENFP

yeah ENFJ Seems right


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ohhhhhh THIS CAT IS SOOO KAWAIIIIIII

ok, I dont know much about you, but based on signature i think ENXP is possible


----------



## Crowbo

thinking INXP


----------



## Turi

How good are you at transcontextual thinking?


----------



## Crowbo

Turi said:


> How good are you at transcontextual thinking?


pc member @Turi wants to battle!
@Turi uses Loaded Question?

It doesn't affect @Crowbo!
@Turi forfeits, blacks out, and decides to teach dolphins the magic of marketing, which will turn them into salefins!

So hold your dick steady, and get your credit card ready!


----------



## Reila

Sure.


----------



## Temizzle

according to your last post in 5 things about yourself and your signature, yes


----------



## Rydori

Very ENTJ, no objections at all!


----------



## Reila

You sure your type isn't ENVY?


----------



## Turi

I think it's probably right, Reila.


----------



## Rydori

Hugging Wabbits said:


> You sure your type isn't ENVY?


I mean, Envy is my greatest sin, with Gluttony being a second

INFJ for above


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> I mean, Envy is my greatest sin, with Gluttony being a second
> 
> INFJ for above


What's more important to you:

- To be seen as being impressive.
- To be seen as being responsible.
- To be seen as being competent
- To be seen as being authentic.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> What's more important to you:
> 
> - To be seen as being impressive.
> - To be seen as being responsible.
> - To be seen as being competent
> - To be seen as being authentic.


I mean point 1 and 4 are priorities.


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> I mean point 1 and 4 are priorities.


Cool.. fwiw:

1 - SP
2 - SJ
3 - NT
4 - NF

I find it interesting, that you select 1 and 4 - considering you were typed as an ESFP prior to ENFJ - just funny that you pick both SP and NF options here, lol.

But it's cool.

I think ENFJ fits.


----------



## Mr Castelo

INFJ or INTP.


----------



## Belzy

BlazerGun said:


> im thinking now about the possibility of Shy ENFP, but im not sure about this, *i always questioned my Introversion.*
> 
> 
> got ninja'd.
> 
> Big Cat is definitely ENTJ.


That fits the ENFP. They are seen as ambiverts. 

So let's say you got it right there...



Temizzle said:


> mistyped



 :O :O :O :O :O oooohhhhh ....


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt INFP.


----------



## Rydori

INFJ or INTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ seems pretty accurate. I am going to say yes.


----------



## Crowbo

yeast yeep!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe so. Yuppers! :kitteh:


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt INFJ.


----------



## Rydori

INTP or INFJ


----------



## tinyheart

Intp.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I could see INFP working.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

really? i thought INFP or ISTJ. 

well, now im sure im not INFP :laughing:


----------



## Rydori

tinysnowflake said:


> Intp.


hmm why INTP?

ENFP or ENTP for above


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ seems right.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Yes!


----------



## Literally Gone

He must be an INTJ!

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Under no circumstances.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ENTJ, cause I said so.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

enfp


----------



## Crowbo

possibly


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yeah for you Crowbo.


----------



## Turi

Kay dash said:


> See that abomination you just wrote is why you're an Ne user when you're brain goes into that mode where it moves faster than your hands
> you're so INTP


Or, you know, autocorrect.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

lol idk man haha you were INTJ,INFJ and on and on... i would say maybe INTP, but it's just an assumption :laughing:


----------



## Temizzle

enfp possible. Didn't get an NTP vibe from you ever. seem too light hearted for INFP so I can entertain ENFP


----------



## Turi

xSFP.


----------



## Temizzle

ADD makes you hard to type but Ti-Ni loop is the single most overly-evident factor of your persona. 
You've got the tendency to invent theories in your head with no evidence to back it. 

ISTP and INFJ are your two options.

Though I don't see the smooth-operator quality of Se within you. You've got the stench of an unhealthy INFJ.


----------



## Turi

I would argue my "ADD" is just "boredom" and that's the reason I check all those boxes.
I'm easily bored. Clean bored out of my mind. Within about 3 seconds, if something isn't interesting to me.
And when I'm bored, I check out.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ISTP or ITSP


----------



## Temizzle

Perhaps INTP


And...


Turi said:


> I would argue my "ADD" is just "boredom" and that's the reason I check all those boxes.
> I'm easily bored. Clean bored out of my mind. Within about 3 seconds, if something isn't interesting to me.
> And when I'm bored, I check out.


First off I’ve got little respect for any of your arguments. 

Second, sounds add anyway. 

Third, this explains your half-hashed arguments, hasty conclusions, and misplanted evidence. 

I thank you bc this helped me finally form a conclusion on you.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Perhaps INTP
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> First off I’ve got little respect for any of your arguments.
> 
> Second, sounds add anyway.
> 
> Third, this explains your half-hashed arguments, hasty conclusions, and misplanted evidence.
> 
> I thank you bc this helped me finally form a conclusion on you.


1 - I genuinely don't care.
2 - Who cares if I do have ADD? 
3 - I don't do half-hashed arguments, hasty conclusions or misplant evidence.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I don't do half-hashed arguments, hasty conclusions or misplant evidence.


On the contrary, this is what defines you.


----------



## soop

ENTJ seems fine, INTJ is possible though.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> On the contrary, this is what defines you.


Lol, this guy.


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> ADD makes you hard to type but Ti-Ni loop is the single most overly-evident factor of your persona.
> You've got the tendency to invent theories in your head with no evidence to back it.
> 
> ISTP and INFJ are your two options.
> 
> Though I don't see the smooth-operator quality of Se within you. You've got the stench of an unhealthy INFJ.





Turi said:


> I would argue my "ADD" is just "boredom" and that's the reason I check all those boxes.
> I'm easily bored. Clean bored out of my mind. Within about 3 seconds, if something isn't interesting to me.
> And when I'm bored, I check out.





Temizzle said:


> Perhaps INTP
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> First off I’ve got little respect for any of your arguments.
> 
> Second, sounds add anyway.
> 
> Third, this explains your half-hashed arguments, hasty conclusions, and misplanted evidence.
> 
> I thank you bc this helped me finally form a conclusion on you.





Turi said:


> 1 - I genuinely don't care.
> 2 - Who cares if I do have ADD?
> 3 - I don't do half-hashed arguments, hasty conclusions or misplant evidence.





Temizzle said:


> On the contrary, this is what defines you.





Turi said:


> Lol, this guy.


Now kiss.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes.



Reila said:


> Now kiss.


I ship it.


----------



## Rydori

"Git ship Turi Temizzle"


----------



## Crowbo

Snowdori said:


> "Git ship Turi Temizzle"


Yes! Make it happen!


----------



## the heart marksman

Yeah


----------



## BiggyBigOne

From the thread I saw you in I'd say Yes but unhealthy


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Turi

esstp


----------



## Crowbo

Xxx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

@Literally God

Well, I can come across as an unhealthy INTJ when I'm at my worst so maybe you have a point. Also when I get rambly and obsessive, I could see that typing be accurate. Sometimes I have questioned my Fe-ness. I'm probably the most scatterbrained INTJ in the world if that's the case though. :tongue:

As for Crowbo, I can see ENTP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yea


----------



## Crowbo

it's possible


----------



## Literally Gone

He has to be.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yas


----------



## tinyheart

Mhm.


----------



## Literally Gone

I'd say ya.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Sure!


----------



## Crowbo

yah boi


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Yee


----------



## Agent X

Not certain, too early in time to imply a conclusive/comprehensive judgement.


----------



## Xcopy

INTJ seems definitely right.


----------



## Reila

Sure.


----------



## Turi

@Reila - probably correct, I'm going to send you a PM later with a prototype questionnaire, if that's okay.


----------



## Rydori

yes


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yes


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> @Reila - probably correct, I'm going to send you a PM later with a prototype questionnaire, if that's okay.


Be my guest.


----------



## BroNerd

INFP seems correct


----------



## Crowbo

Most likely


----------



## Turi

esstp *giggles*


----------



## Temizzle

ENTP is right


----------



## Reila

Isfp in denial.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Isfp in denial.


Oh shit son!


----------



## Agent X

Incorrect, your MBTI type is a banana, as suggested by the above signature. 

*ponders what cognitive function a banana uses*

EDIT: the above-mentioned was meant to the individual known as Reila.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Rydori

I would be a big liar if I said no


----------



## Agent X

Signs and conclusions point to yes, based on first impressions. However, I suspect you might lead with Ni, rather than Fe, making yourself an introverted type (INFJ). Apologies if the above is incorrect.


----------



## Temizzle

So far INTJ computes. I sense the Fi in there


----------



## Agent X

Temizzle said:


> So far INTJ computes. I sense the Fi in there


The above fact is most likely attributed to a 5w4 enneagram and a strong Fi in general. Very well spotted, however.


----------



## Turi

Not a chance in hell to either of the above.


----------



## Agent X

No. Typical ISFP behavior for the individual above me.


----------



## Turi

Nowhere near it.
I'm learning about the temperaments and their darker sides and can safely rule SP out completely, unfortunately.

For better or worse, my negative side is absolutely NF.
Wish it wasn't, honestly, it's unnerving.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

maybe INTP, an INTx for sure though


----------



## Agent X

Turi said:


> Nowhere near it.
> I'm learning about the temperaments and their darker sides and can safely rule SP out completely, unfortunately.
> 
> For better or worse, my negative side is absolutely NF.
> Wish it wasn't, honestly, it's unnerving.


Good to know. While we had our differences, I have taken the liberty to retake a few tests, everything points to NT temperament for sure, even considering brutal honesty. 

Where did you find the above information concerning the dark sides, it does indeed sound extremely useful.


----------



## Jakuri

Upon reading some posts from you, I would say yes. I sensed quite a bit of Ni from your posts, especially the ones where you engaged in analysis of any sort. Got the impression that they're thought through well, yet it sounded like a musing of some kind, with a great degree of detachment (I see 5 core, so I was somewhat expecting this) and soberness. I got the impressions that analysis were written out while looking (metaphorically) at the subject deeply. Ni-type depth so to speak?

I have a good INTP friend who has this way of commenting on things while "looking at them from afar", but tends to display his goofy side more openly thanks to his Ne and Fe. My INTP friend and you both have this way of musing while observing from far away, but the emotional undercurrent I am feeling are different.


----------



## Agent X

Jakuri said:


> Upon reading some posts from you, I would say yes. I sensed quite a bit of Ni from your posts, especially the ones where you engaged in analysis of any sort. Got the impression that they're thought through well, yet it sounded like a musing of some kind, with a great degree of detachment (I see 5 core, so I was somewhat expecting this) and soberness. I got the impressions that analysis were written out while looking (metaphorically) at the subject deeply. Ni-type depth so to speak?
> 
> I have a good INTP friend who has this way of commenting on things while "looking at them from afar", but tends to display his goofy side more openly thanks to his Ne and Fe. My INTP friend and you both have this way of musing while observing from far away, but the emotional undercurrent I am feeling are different.


Very well observed and elaborated upon, I am impressed by your above statement. 

Are you per chance professionally aclaimed in the appropriate psychology systems? I cannot fault your above reasoning and sense your statement embedded with reputable, deep knowledge.

*skip me, apologies for derailing thread*


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

@*Jakuri*, yes, I think that INFP is a good fit for you. I definitely see so much FiNe from you, and you use those functions effortlessly. Your comments were very helpful and very insightful. They were a pleasure to read.
@Agent X, I know that you asked to be skipped but the thoughtful comments that you offered to Jakuri reminded me so much of a friend of mine. I can see her responding in a similar way and, yes, she is also an INTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Reila

An ENTP with fury and chortles, for sure.


----------



## the heart marksman

no


----------



## Reila

Aren't you the guy who "chose his type"? If so, no.


----------



## Clockheart

possible


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yea


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yea


----------



## Clockheart

aye


----------



## Kay dash

ESFP alright


----------



## Sava Saevus

Of course.


----------



## Crowbo

savage yee


----------



## Turi

eestp


----------



## Crowbo

istjj


----------



## Turi

@Crowbo isfj bro


----------



## CultOfPersonality

come on guys, we are close, we are in 2016! lets push just a little bit more 


really? now INFP? i'll still go with INTP, but Im really confused.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yee.


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> really? now INFP? i'll still go with INTP, but Im really confused.


I've put it as INFP because I believe INFPs are the INF types that are 'dominant' perceivers.
It's to best reflect Ni-Fi-T-Se.

@Mr Castelo - no reason to doubt INTJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

ESFJ

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

of coarse


----------



## Rydori

Always


----------



## Literally Gone

Still like INFJ better....

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Snowdori said:


> Always







anyone thirsty?


----------



## Turi

No


----------



## faithhealing

No, I don't think so. But, I'm no expect.


----------



## Kay dash

Why do you people use auto correct if all it does is make mistakes on your texts
well I think you're Ne dominant alright I can't get a touch on your judging function 
I'd recognize Ti right away so yeah I think ENFP is super likely


----------



## Crowbo

Probably, but why do you pick INTP over ENTP, out of curiousity?

BTW-New Thread The Innuendo Thread


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Kay dash

Crowbo said:


> Probably, but why do you pick INTP over ENTP, out of curiousity?
> 
> BTW-New Thread The Innuendo Thread


Is that a trap question :smug:
Well if not for all the functions of Ti-Ne that I relate to
then simply because I recharge from being alone and I am waay more focused internally 
even during conversations I am always lurking inside my head


----------



## Rydori

I sense a lot of Fe for an INTP, hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Turi

Likely accurate.


----------



## Agent X

No.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Turi

@Agent X No.
@Crowbo yyyeestp.


----------



## Agent X

Whatever you say, ISFP.


----------



## Kay dash

Imaao fights on this thread in particular are priceless
and yes you seem INTJ


----------



## Turi

Agent X said:


> Whatever you say, ISFP.


You're an SP, and this post helps prove it in more than one way.


----------



## Agent X

Turi said:


> You're an SP, and this post helps prove it in more than one way.


Speaking of the above, you mentioned my supposed lack of creativity. It is a shame that you took my above quote and made it your own. Or shall I bring up my hunch that most of what you write has little value and are obviously rehashes of a work someone else wrote. (Si-Ne, according to your definition). 

You are a hypocrite as well as mistyped. As mentioned previously, do not mention or contact me again. If you won't, then I will be in contact with a moderator. You are clearly a sensor.


----------



## Rydori

Yes correct


----------



## faithhealing

Kay dash said:


> Why do you people use auto correct if all it does is make mistakes on your texts
> well I think you're Ne dominant alright I can't get a touch on your judging function
> I'd recognize Ti right away so yeah I think ENFP is super likely


No I just make typos all the time, that's it.


----------



## Turi

Agent X said:


> Speaking of the above, you mentioned my lack of creativity. It is a shame that you took my own quote and made it your own. Or shall I bring up my hunch that most of what you write has little value and are obviously rehashes of a work someone else wrote. (Si-Ne, according to your definition).
> 
> You are a hypocrite as well as mistyped. As mentioned previously, do not mention or contact me again. If you won't, then I will be in contact with a moderator. You are clearly a sensor.


Or, I can quote you, and mention you, @Agent X in the same post.
I have no idea what you're talking about - but I know the game you're playing.

EDIT: Self-moderation, apparently this broke rule #1.


----------



## Turi

@faithhealing - likely correct, but I'm observing how your type me thread plays out because other people have some interesting thoughts.


----------



## Reila

Maybe.


----------



## Rydori

FEED

The yasuo on my team goes 3/14/6 every game.

Reported for inting


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Maybe.


There ain't no doubt about it, I've identified the 'pattern' and realise why I feel like, and come across like, an ISTP sometimes.
It's because when I'm in a shitty mood I fall into the worlds worst 'realistic' sensor - i.e inferior Se.
Starting to believe more in it being a 'thing' that happens, as of late.
I want to point out, that I feel like via dichotomy, I'm an INFP. I only have INFJ there to signify I'm an "introverted intuitive feeling perceiver", which everyone understands as INFJ - because of the stupid J/P switch re: MBTI types.

I'm a 'dominant perceiver' in everything I do. So putting INFP up there is confusing for people because everyone subscribes to the Harold Grant stack etc, which would have them think it's dominant F judger.
Which isn't the case. Dominant N perceiver, perfect fit.


How come you're unknown again?
Also I'm totally D/Ling LoL again tonight. It's going to take another hour and a half for the updates to finish downloading, though.
I feel like I'm in a better position to play it in moderation now - last time it was really dodgy, like I wrote in that article - this time, I'm the 'breadwinner' - I'll only be able to play it at certain times, and my wife doesn't work so there's no way for me to go full super nerd and waste all of my days away on it.

If it's a fail, it's a fail, I'll just uninstall it again.
But, _I can feel it coming back again, like a rolling thunder chasing the wind_..


----------



## Reila

You might be confident on your type, which is great, but I am not (which is not relevant for you). As for mine, I am not convinced, so unknown it is.

Have fun with League.


----------



## Jakuri

Felt the kind of enthusiasm from your posts which made me think E and F, not that introverts can't be like that. If you were an introvert, I would have guessed IxFJ because FJ types seem to be considered (especially INFJ, so would lean toward INFJ) the most extraverted introverts.



Agent X said:


> Very well observed and elaborated upon, I am impressed by your above statement.
> 
> Are you per chance professionally aclaimed in the appropriate psychology systems? I cannot fault your above reasoning and sense your statement embedded with reputable, deep knowledge.
> 
> *skip me, apologies for derailing thread*


Aw, thank you for the message! Nope, I didn't study anything professionally or something like that. Just like any forumer here, picking things up by myself. I usually try to read over some posts, and get overall feel. I run with what I felt while reading over those. No rocket science or anything ^^;


----------



## Rydori

Yea I guess


----------



## Kay dash

indeed you are


----------



## Kay dash

faithhealing said:


> No I just make typos all the time, that's it.


how do you mistake expert for expect
the X and the R are not even remotely close to each other in the Keyboard LUL


----------



## Turi

^ No reason to doubt INTP.. you typed as an E a while back, didn't you?
Why the switch?



Reila said:


> You might be confident on your type, which is great, but I am not (which is not relevant for you). As for mine, I am not convinced, so unknown it is.
> 
> Have fun with League.


What do you get on this:
Tests


----------



## faithhealing

Kay dash said:


> how do you mistake expert for expect
> the X and the R are not even remotely close to each other in the Keyboard LUL


I don't really think about what I'm planning on saying while typing. I just let it flow and sometimes it results in weird mistakes. Maybe I have a habit of writing 'expect', so my fingers just automatically typed it out? Haha I really don't know what to tell you

For example, I almost wrote 'I guess let it flow' instead of 'I just let it flow'


----------



## faithhealing

Turi said:


> @faithhealing - likely correct, but I'm observing how your type me thread plays out because other people have some interesting thoughts.


I know, right? Everyone has such an interesting perspective on what I've been saying about myself, it's cool. I like closure so hopefully I do eventually find a type that I feel is spot on once I learn more about this whole typology thing. I am interested in everyone's input tough, for sure.


----------



## Kay dash

Turi said:


> ^ No reason to doubt INTP.. you typed as an E a while back, didn't you?
> Why the switch?


welp because of a well developed Ne I typed as an extrovert when I first took the test since Ne made be a bit easily bored but after I read about the whole thing and the great differences between introverts and extroverts I figured I related more to introverts I am a planning maniac and I never leap before looking I am internally focused and generally hate social situations and interaction with people can drain me most ricky tick even those I like so I am definitely an introvert





faithhealing said:


> I don't really think about what I'm planning on saying while typing. I just let it flow and sometimes it results in weird mistakes. Maybe I have a habit of writing 'expect', so my fingers just automatically typed it out? Haha I really don't know what to tell you
> 
> For example, I almost wrote 'I guess let it flow' instead of 'I just let it flow'


I see well you are Ne dominant so I guess that's very understandable 
I know the feel being an Ne user as well so you don't have to explain much it's the strain of thoughts that keeps smashing around in your brain as your typing it feels as if you want to type 2 things at the same type so the end result is a mash up between the two :laughing:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yes


----------



## Reila

^ Yes, I think.



Turi said:


> What do you get on this:
> Tests


This is my original result from roughly two months ago. More.


----------



## The Lawyer

Estp


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> ^ Yes, I think.
> 
> 
> This is my original result from roughly two months ago. More.


Awesome - do you relate to their INFj descriptor?


----------



## The Lawyer

Esfp


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Awesome - do you relate to their INFj descriptor?


Yes, but from what I read socionics doesn't relate too well to the MBTI format.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Minus the nU.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Reila @Turi I like this test more, in particular because it gives a detailed PDF printout: Test beta - AIM | AIM

The short Sociotype test is the worst from my experience (I'm not sure what Reila's screenshot is from).


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfp


----------



## Turi

@Better Call Santa - I haven't seen you around enough to really make an "educated" (lol) guess.



Ocean Helm said:


> @Reila @Turi I like this test more, in particular because it gives a detailed PDF printout: Test beta - AIM | AIM
> 
> The short Sociotype test is the worst from my experience (I'm not sure what Reila's screenshot is from).


Cheers, that's a cool one, my results vary a fair bit from the "average" IEI:


* *























Interesting to note that test does give me the same results the sociotype test gave me, so they're as accurate as each other, to me anyway.

**skip me**


----------



## Literally Gone

Changes it every time I check....

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Gad is an ESFJ


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Literally Gone

Entp 

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Esfj


----------



## Literally Gone

Enfj

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Max

YES HAHA.
OR INTJ

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> @Better Call Santa - I haven't seen you around enough to really make an "educated" (lol) guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, that's a cool one, my results vary a fair bit from the "average" IEI:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that test does give me the same results the sociotype test gave me, so they're as accurate as each other, to me anyway.
> 
> **skip me**



* *





The short Sociotype test, or the long one? The short one asks a bunch of questions that are very difficult to answer but the results seem to invert p/j from my small sample. It's only about 5 people, but some people in that sample are extreme cases. The extended one seems quite a bit better but the problem is Sociotype's own website contradicts itself with its two different tests.

(skip me too)


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> The short Sociotype test, or the long one? The short one asks a bunch of questions that are very difficult to answer but the results seem to invert p/j from my small sample. It's only about 5 people, but some people in that sample are extreme cases. The extended one seems quite a bit better but the problem is Sociotype's own website contradicts itself with its two different tests.
> 
> (skip me too)


This one - "Extended Socionics Test":
Tests

I don't like the picture section at the end, though.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi yes, the extended one is pretty good. That one seems to be pretty consistent with other stuff.

The picture section at the end isn't factored into results. The website people are testing for some kind of correlation I believe.


----------



## Crowbo

Could be so, Ocean Man.


----------



## Super Luigi

Absolutely


----------



## Max

Maybe.

Am I?


Psychoanalyse me. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

BroNerd said:


> INFP seems correct


Awesome avatar, Dr. Eggman is a great villain just like Sonic The Hedgehog is a great franchise.

-skip me-


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Nein!


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Yee


----------



## Super Luigi

Perhaps


----------



## Rydori

Yes indeed


----------



## Jakuri

Didn't realize you had the Big 5 sig back then; based on the big 5 results and the impressions from some of your posts, I would say yup.


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt INFP, I've read some of your posts.


----------



## the heart marksman

wastes too much time confusing himself with the functions which is why he switches types so often, probably not


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## king sparkelz

No definitely not and idk what their type is but I disagree with it


----------



## Turi

the heart marksman said:


> wastes too much time confusing himself with the functions which is why he switches types so often, probably not


Curse of the INFJ. 

@king sparkelz - disagree with everything? You must be an INTJ.


----------



## king sparkelz

@Turi Haha no I’d rather shoot myself I’m an ENFP and I was saying no cause everyone else was saying yes and being different is fun


----------



## Turi

infp Enneagram 4 SX/so


----------



## Super Luigi

I really have no idea -shrug-


----------



## Turi

The Penguin said:


> I really have no idea -shrug-


All G. It literally says it under my name.

Yours doesn't. 
ESFJ with 13k posts on an internet forum.
It's just. I mean. No. Haha.


----------



## tinyheart

Not enough info.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> All G. It literally says it under my name.
> 
> Yours doesn't.
> ESFJ with 13k posts on an internet forum.
> It's just. I mean. No. Haha.


What is "All G"?

Then provide some evidence for something else. A contradiction isn't sufficient.


----------



## tinyheart

Most likely.


----------



## faithhealing

Ya based on what little information I have I'd be kind of surprised if they weren't


----------



## CultOfPersonality

probably

Ninja'd by Team Rocket


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Agent X

Indeed you are.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

all signs point to yes.


----------



## Rydori

As a fellow ENFJ, I can say yes too for you being ENFJ


----------



## Crowbo

You betcha


----------



## Turi

Nah.


----------



## Literally Gone

As consistent as ever...

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm yes


----------



## Ronney

yeah seems right. But i have done no research and am being lazy


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ronney said:


> yeah seems right. But i have done no research and am being lazy


Come visit my page at personalitycafe.com. Be warned, we do not use encryption.


----------



## Rydori

Yessori


----------



## Ronney

Probably 



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Come visit my page at personalitycafe.com. Be warned, we do not use encryption.


why the non encrypted warning. Do you have pic's of lady parts ?


----------



## faithhealing

I'd have to say yes based on the star wars avatar alone

Edit: This was obviously meant for @Grandmaster Yoda
@Ronney I'm more inclined to say estp but it's a hunch and nothing more so who knows


----------



## Asmodaeus

Prolly.


----------



## Rydori

@faithhealing 
Weren't you an ENFP before? I mean INFJ and ENFP essentially are inverted in terms of functions. I can't really judge though since I haven't really seen you around so I would say maybe. Have you considered ENFJ maybe? I mean I don't get the Ne vibe much from you but since you typed as ENFP before you could be an extrovert and therefore maybe an ENFJ.


@Asmodaeus I mean there would be no other type for you, INTJ fits certainly for you


----------



## faithhealing

skip me

@Snowdori It's hard for me to say! I'm not convinced I'm an INFJ but I'm pretty sure I'm not an ENFP either, though it understand why it would seem fitting at first. I've considered ENFJ but I'm not sure about that either. I'm still learning about all of this slowly so I've been trusting other people's input more than my own self-perception. Some people have commented about me having a strong preference for Ne but then some people have said what you're saying where I don't give off a Ne vibe as much. I'm interested in what an unhealthy/underdeveloped ENFJ may look like and I've been reading up on the functions too.


----------



## Rydori

faithhealing said:


> skip me
> 
> @Snowdori It's hard for me to say! I'm not convinced I'm an INFJ but I'm pretty sure I'm not an ENFP either, though it understand why it would seem fitting at first. I've considered ENFJ but I'm not sure about that either. I'm still learning about all of this slowly so I've been trusting other people's input more than my own self-perception. Some people have commented about me having a strong preference for Ne but then some people have said what you're saying where I don't give off a Ne vibe as much. I'm interested in what an unhealthy/underdeveloped ENFJ may look like and I've been reading up on the functions too.


I hate to be that person to give links, but heres a link for ENFJ,INFJ and ENFP, try find which one fits the most for you. I would say these descriptions are quite decent in explanation.
ENFJ - Type Theory
ENFP - Type Theory
INFJ - Type Theory

Although from my view of you, even though its very vague since I've only seen you around in a few threads, I would say I get more of a structured view rather than a bouncy, jumping to conclusion type in why I believe you're an xNFJ. From your type post, you have referred yourself to be quite analytical which could relate to tert Ti. Your excitement for little hang out things could be relatable to Fe.

I can see more Fe-Ti from you 



> I try to understand how people interact and connect. And, why people clash. I liked how everything was speculative and arguments were bound to happen


This sounds like Fe as well since you want to understand the connection between people, in where you prioritise the Fe-Ti axis. 

Anyways thats my two cents, hopefully I was helpful


----------



## faithhealing

skip me 
@Snowdori thank you for the links! It's funny because I was literally reading that blog like a half an hour ago but I hadn't seen those descriptions yet so they were helpful! I relate to both enfj and infj, to a lesser extent enfp. I think enfj stood out to me more though, at least based on that description.


----------



## Reila

So far I find you too lighthearted to be an INFJ. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Super Luigi

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

No idea...


----------



## Rydori

Yes indeed


----------



## ENIGMA2019

*shrugs* No previous posts are coming to mind or striking a cord with determining


----------



## Jaune

The way you type reminds me of an ESFP friend, so you do vibe Se-dom to me.


----------



## Ronney

yeah seems right


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes yes


----------



## Asmodaeus

Certainly.


----------



## Jakuri

Absolutely -- sig is Ni, and the avatars I have seen so far have been Te-Fi.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yup very obvious to Fi in avatars


----------



## Literally Gone

I'd say so.

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Most certainly


----------



## Literally Gone

Unfortunately yes...

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## the heart marksman

dunno


----------



## faithhealing

the heart marksman said:


> dunno


I'm not sure I'm seeing ENFP, maybe INXP?


----------



## Rydori

INFJ is a good fit, I wouldn't rule out ENFJ though


----------



## Literally Gone

Why can't you be an NT?

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yea


----------



## Asmodaeus

Indeed.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Definitely an INTJ in my book.


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yupperoni! ENTP is accurate.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Absofreakinlutely!


----------



## Reila

Sure thing.


----------



## the heart marksman

faithhealing said:


> I'm not sure I'm seeing ENFP, maybe INXP?


why are you acting as if you know me, lmao


----------



## Rydori

@Reila I would say, you sound like an IXFP from my judgement. I don't really see the Te much.

As for above, sounds like some kind of unhealthy Fi type


----------



## the heart marksman

Snowdori said:


> I would say, you sound like an IXFP from my judgement. I don't really see the Te much.


yes, Te would be very evident from my post count :dry:,, i don't see your Fe so what's your point dude


----------



## Reila

Definitely a (very whiny) Fi user of some sort. Posts in a thread about being or not accurately typed, keeps whining about what other people say about his type. Logic.


----------



## the heart marksman

Reila said:


> Definitely a (very whiny) Fi user of some sort.


damn, thrill me with your acumen


----------



## Rydori

the heart marksman said:


> yes, Te would be very evident from my post count :dry:,, i don't see your Fe so what's your point dude


I wasn't referring to you but to Reila.

Honestly you're making such a big deal that people think your some 'sudden other type'. If you don't want to be estimated as another type then don't POST here. I don't like how you simply lash out at people for thinking other wise.


----------



## the heart marksman

Snowdori said:


> I wasn't referring to you but to Reila.
> 
> Honestly you're making such a big deal that people think your some 'sudden other type'. If you don't want to be estimated as another type then don't POST here. I don't like how you simply lash out at people for thinking other wise.


whatever


----------



## the heart marksman

Reila said:


> Definitely a (very whiny) Fi user of some sort. Posts in a thread about being or not accurately typed, keeps whining about what other people say about his type. Logic.


logic is overrated


----------



## Rydori

the heart marksman said:


> logic is overrated


Well you certainly need it with how whiny and idiotic you are right now.


----------



## the heart marksman

Snowdori said:


> Well you certainly need it with how whiny and idiotic you are right now.


you just don't understand


----------



## Rydori

the heart marksman said:


> you just don't understand


Yes, I don't understand your immature behaviour for lashing out at people for assuming a type in a THREAD DESIGNED FOR THAT. Grow up.


----------



## the heart marksman

Snowdori said:


> Yes, I don't understand your immature behaviour for lashing out at people for assuming a type in a THREAD DESIGNED FOR THAT. Grow up.


don't make me repeat myself, MOVE!


----------



## Crowbo

the heart marksman said:


> don't make me repeat myself, MOVE!


You want a cookie? :smug:


----------



## Turi

crowbo isfj pal


----------



## Reila

Estj.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Estj.


I'd be so much better off financially if I had a single thing in common with ESTJs.


----------



## faithhealing

the heart marksman said:


> why are you acting as if you know me, lmao


I mean, I didn't say anything definitively. And, you're right, the only insight I have would have been your other posts. Not totally sure why you'd feel offended?? considering the point of this thread.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENIGMA15 said:


> Long time no see : ) I think we traumatized @ClOwNkInG *devilish grin*~ He jumped ship and is now an ENTJ : 0


Especially ironic since he poked fun at them earlier. I think it may also be that someone of ENTJs saw it and assigned changing type as punishment, along with some good ol' pegging.
@faithhealing
From what little of your posts I saw - yes, accurate.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yes


----------



## knifey

Literally God said:


> I have accepted him for what he is... even if I had hoped otherwise...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


Turn off Tapatalk signatures you're welcome.


----------



## Literally Gone

knifey said:


> Turn off Tapatalk signatures you're welcome.


Many thanks!

Sent from Heaven using God's Will


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I always thought God to be INTP, so yeah, correct.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Who am I to question God? (Man, I’m so pliable. If it had been Grandmaster Yoda, I would have said who am I to question a Jedi master? I have no gods. Yoda. It’s so late, who am I anymore?)
Edit: ninjad because I was writing a novel. Who am I to question a witchy Oreo?


----------



## knifey

Witch of Oreo said:


> I always thought God to be INTP, so yeah, correct.


honestly... I always imagined satan as an INTJ, who pretends to be an ESTJ to lure people into soul selling contracts.


----------



## knifey

BatFlapClap said:


> Who am I to question God? (Man, I’m a pliable. If it had been Grandmaster Yoda, I would have said who am I to question a Jedi master? I have no gods. Yoda. It’s so late, who am I anymore?)
> Edit: ninjad because I was writing a novel. Who am I to question a witchy Oreo?


wow... I often feel like the only one on here who has any convictions at all but you've taken it to a whole new level.


----------



## Literally Gone

knifey said:


> honestly... I always imagined satan as an INTJ, who pretends to be an ESTJ to lure people into soul selling contracts.


I'll have you know that @lucifer is a fine, upstanding young devil!

Sent from Heaven using God's Will


----------



## knifey

Literally God said:


> I'll have you know that lucifer is a fine, upstanding young devil!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using God's Will


That's funny he's INFP, that's what I imagined Satan's pre-fall personality to be. Although he was supposed to be an ego maniac with a God complex, maybe he was an ENTJ?


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfp


----------



## Kay dash

ummm..........
I don't know maybe ESTJ


----------



## Reila

Entp.


----------



## Kay dash

Reila said:


> Entp.


I know I am not an extrovert Reila there is no way in the 7 layers of hell that I charge from social interaction and I am waaay to passionate to be an INTJ and waaay to insensitive to be an INFJ besides I am obviously more Ne than Ni so that rolls out the two Njs there is no way in hell I am a feeler either so only INTP makes sense


----------



## Reila

Kay dash said:


> I know I am not an extrovert Reila there is no way in the 7 layers of hell that I charge from social interaction and I am waaay to passionate to be an INTJ and waaay to insensitive to be an INFJ besides I am obviously more Ne than Ni so that rolls out the two Njs there is no way in hell I am a feeler either so only INTP makes sense


It is only my perception. I am not forcing you to agree with it.

By the way, ruling out INFJ because you are insensitive makes no sense, I have dealt with two very insensitive INFJs in the past. I guess this supports you use Ti, at least, as the logic you show in this post is completely subjective.


----------



## Kay dash

Reila said:


> It is only my perception. I am not forcing you to agree with it.
> 
> By the way, ruling out INFJ because you are insensitive makes no sense, I have dealt with two very insensitive INFJs in the past. I guess this supports you use Ti, at least, as the logic you show in this post is completely subjective.


By insensitive I meant unaware of others feelings as appose to simply ignoring them like an INFJ would do if they see them standing in the way of their Ni vision 
Fe users are rarely unaware of the feelings of those around them that's why they're Fe users and I am sure not one of those I am insensitive because I don't even know that my words are right now hurting others and the feelings usually rush me too late after the conversation had already passed which I still keep using Ti on


----------



## Rydori

Esfj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Aye aye


----------



## Temizzle

probably


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes, an ESTJ probably wouldn't spend as much time here.


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> Yes, an ESTJ probably wouldn't spend as much time here.


And you think an ENTJ would? What’s the benefit?


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> And you think an ENTJ would? What’s the benefit?


Imo, Ni is more interested in knowing about other people's perspectives than Si.


----------



## Doccium

100 % sure this could be a possibility.


----------



## Rydori

Well, 1w9/4w5/6w5 seems really INTJ or INFP to me

so yea. Also it kinda helps that you have the same avatar as another INTJ on the forum.


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> Imo, Ni is more interested in knowing about other people's perspectives than Si.


Perhaps. ENTJ could care less on random stranger's baseless hunches though. 

More of an Ne / Fe thing imo. 

Curious why you jump to ESTJ and not ENTP as an option.

@Snowdori, so far ENFJ computes. I think your Fe is evident, Ni is more in-hiding.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Perhaps. ENTJ could care less on random stranger's baseless hunches though.
> 
> More of an Ne / Fe thing imo.
> 
> Curious why you jump to ESTJ and not ENTP as an option.
> 
> @Snowdori, so far ENFJ computes. I think your Fe is evident, Ni is more in-hiding.


Hmmm, noticed very little Ni in me?


----------



## Temizzle

Snowdori said:


> Hmmm, noticed very little Ni in me?


Idk I just haven’t particularly picked up on it. Not suggesting ur esfj. Just a comment, could be wrong


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> Perhaps. ENTJ could care less on random stranger's baseless hunches though.


Sure, being interested is not the same thing as caring.



> Curious why you jump to ESTJ and not ENTP as an option.


ESTJ was my next guess for your type since I do see Te.

@Snowdori seems ENFJ to me, but like Temizzle said, Ni is not obvious. However, I don't see Si-Ne either.


----------



## Temizzle

Ya @Snowdori, my read on you is just raw Fe. And it seems like an introverted, soft-spoken Fe. Very interesting  

Perhaps we attribute the questioning of self and constant internal non-conclusive exploration as Ni. 
Your external world is tended to quickly and surely -- manners, politeness, responding to people -- Fe. 
But internally it's dynamic and unsettled, but seeking to settle -- Ni. 

Skip me please, type Castelo


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I will accept Castelo's type after he provides verifable jungian test results!


----------



## The red spirit

I will say yes


----------



## Turi

I think @Snowdori is accurately typed as an ENFJ.
@Mr Castelo - correctly typed, he's more chilled than other INTJs on here which indicates to me, he's likely a legitimate one rather than somebody actually trying to be an INTJ stereotype.
INTJs don't care enough to try and come across as anything in particular and thats the vibe I get from Mr Castelo.
@Grandmaster Yoda - probably right, not familiar with your posts outside of this thread really, haha.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Hey @Turi. I think you have lovely understandings of Ni and Si, or at least I was on board. I get why you are thinking infj or istp, but I feel the judging over perceiving is pretty spot on. A sharper Fe-user, but we’re not all softies (god, I’m a marshmallow, but whatever).


----------



## Cal

Well I'm not familiar with your posts, so i had to go on to your profile. I would say most likely yes, but i cannot know for sure, due to me not knowing you that well, and this being based on only 1 minute of research.


----------



## Literally Gone

I'm unsure if you're an INTP or an INTJ. You really seem like you could be either one.

Sent from Heaven using God's Will


----------



## knifey

Kay dash said:


> By insensitive I meant unaware of others feelings as appose to simply ignoring them like an INFJ would do if they see them standing in the way of their Ni vision
> Fe users are rarely unaware of the feelings of those around them that's why they're Fe users and I am sure not one of those I am insensitive because I don't even know that my words are right now hurting others and the feelings usually rush me too late after the conversation had already passed which I still keep using Ti on


so true... I have never seen an insensitive INFJ that was healthy and caring... they only become insensitive when they're sick of everything and want to watch the world burn. also what they consider insensitive... they don't know somebody like me could even exist, their concept of insensitive is so out of touch with reality. The INFJ in my life said to me, you're the only person in the whole world who I've seen or heard about, that clears their throat and spits on the ground...

no idea how I could care so little about appearing as gross to others... just no concept.


----------



## Cal

Literally God said:


> I'm unsure if you're an INTP or an INTJ. You really seem like you could be either one.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using God's Will


Yeah, I usually tend to have very close P and J scores on every mbti test i take(same thing with S and P, but it's less obvious).

Also, I would say that your either an INTP or an INFP, though most likely INTP.


----------



## Reila

^ That doesn't really mean much (the similar P/J scores). Even if they were the same, INTP and INTJ are completely different types based on cognitive functions (what matters, in the end).

As for your type, perhaps. Haven't seen much of you yet, but so far you don't come off as INTP to me. I don't have any evidence to say you are not, so I will trust your judgement.

Assume INTJ or ISTJ for me.


----------



## Literally Gone

Reila said:


> ^ That doesn't really mean much (the similar P/J scores). Even if they were the same, INTP and INTJ are completely different types based on cognitive functions (what matters, in the end).
> 
> As for your type, perhaps. Haven't seen much of you yet, but so far you don't come off as INTP to me. I don't have any evidence to say you are not, so I will trust your judgement.
> 
> Assume INTJ or ISTJ for me.


ISFP for you! I never assume anything!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

INTP for you, a certain thats for sure


----------



## Literally Gone

I think you can change for the better. Be an INFJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Esfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP in denial.


----------



## Turi

INTJ fits.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Ya.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

CASTELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


probably roud:


----------



## Rydori

ENFP :dry::dry:


----------



## Kay dash

Snowdori said:


> Esfj
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This better be a joke cause you know I am Ti dominant and I tend to analyze the fk out of anything and now I can't get my head around how you came to that conclusion 
STOP TORTURING ME !!


----------



## Literally Gone

A fellow INTP!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Kay dash

Likewise


----------



## Jaune

Seems right.


----------



## Rydori

Enfj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes, badass ENFJ


----------



## Turi

Definitely an SP type.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

isfp, all evidence says so


----------



## Literally Gone

I'm certain you're an ISTP.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> isfp, all evidence says so


It certainly does - so why are you still listed as an ISTP?
@Literally God - no reason to doubt INTP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> It certainly does - so why are you still listed as an ISTP?
> @Literally God - no reason to doubt INTP.


"Ik you are but what am I?" Seriously? Lol you're lame Turi, next


----------



## Turi

I'm hilarity embodied.
You should see the script for my next standup - it is mostly killer, and only a little bit of filler.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I'm hilarity embodied.
> You should see the script for my next standup - it is mostly killer, and only a little bit of filler.


Then use a mint so its only filler.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

You two are so similar it's scary

Edit: For @Turi and @Aluminum Frost


----------



## Rydori

Estj


----------



## Knave

Snowdori said:


> Estj


Impossible


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> Impossible


Everything is possible my friend.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Right


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> You two are so similar it's scary
> 
> Edit: For @Turi and @Aluminum Frost


Well, we're both IxFx types so some similarities are bound to be observable.

@Snowdori - yes, son.


----------



## Knave

Snowdori said:


> Everything is possible my friend.


Yep. Did you know you're my neighbor?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Stop being salty already Turi >.>


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> Yep. Did you know you're my neighbor?


Did you know that I'm your father?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> Yep. Did you know you're my neighbor?


And you're the mailman as well.

yes for @Literally God


----------



## Knave

Literally God said:


> Did you know that I'm your father?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Lucifer is my dad. You're a fraud, the biggest scam ever, creating the illusion that you're the representation of goodness.


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> Lucifer is my dad. You're a fraud, the biggest scam ever, creating the illusion that you're the representation of goodness.


But I'm really tight with Luci!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Literally God said:


> But I'm really tight with Luci!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


You bamboozled him and took all the glory for yourself, but we're plotting now. Your days are numbered.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Stop being salty already Turi >.>


Salt is kind of our thing, as IxFx types, though - we share this in common.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Salt is kind of our thing, as IxFx types, though - we share this in common.


LOL, don't let him troll you, Frost.


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> You bamboozled him and took all the glory for yourself, but we're plotting now. Your days are numbered.


But my armies of blindly loyal minions will stop you!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Literally God said:


> But my armies of blindly loyal minions will stop you!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Nah, they're all joining the other team. Haven't you noticed the conditions of our world?


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> Nah, they're all joining the other team. Haven't you noticed the conditions of our world?


I can't help that they're so bloody stupid!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Knave said:


> LOL, don't let him troll you, Frost.


He's not intelligent enough to troll me, poor ISFP can't understand anything. He doesn't have any self-awareness


----------



## Crowbo

Aluminum Frost said:


> He's not intelligent enough to troll me, poor ISFP can't understand anything. He doesn't have any self-awareness


There needs to be a class that teaches people how to troll properly

btw you're correct frosty, but be careful to not melt


----------



## Rydori

I'm 100% sure crows don't melt, so you're fine!


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes.

And I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed the similarities between @Aluminum Frost and @Turi lol.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> He's not intelligent enough to troll me, poor ISFP can't understand anything. He doesn't have any self-awareness


Intelligence? Do you want to bring intelligence into this?

Not that I put much weight into IQ tests, but when I'm not messing around..
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...do-you-guys-like-iq-tests-2.html#post38957874
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...do-you-guys-like-iq-tests-5.html#post38995698


Here's a few key-pointers from the ISFP profile from the original page - "caring, modest, spontaneous" - sound like ol' Turi?

No? Here's a bit more:



> Quiet, friendly, sensitive, and kind, you tend to enjoy the moment and what’s going on around you.


Oh.. that still sounds _nothing like me at all_, how curious.

What about some ISFP strengths then, see if there's a match for good ol' Turi:



> You live in the present with a quiet sense of joyfulness and want time to experience each moment.


Still nothing like me, and doesn't match an iota of my forum presence here, either.



> You often have an affinity for nature and for beauty in all living things—people, plants, and animals. You prize most people who take time to understand your values and goals, and who support you in achieving your goals in your own way.


Still nothing like me, in the slightest, and isn't even reflective of my postings here again - my focus is very much on taking the time to understand _other peoples values and goals_, and supporting _them_ to achieve them.



> You may be underestimated by others and may also underrate yourself.


Tell me son, does this sound like your boy Turi?
If anything, others _overestimate_ me - though, I do underrate myself as I basically just kick myself in the gut all day.


In all fairness - you don't match any of the above, either.
I doubt you're an ISFP. I do enjoy the ol' trololol.

You're probably accurately typed as an ISTP, which funnily enough is actually the same type as a certain little somebody who likes to pretend he's an INTJ - it's a little iffy because if he's in this for type development, rather than a label to provide him with a false sense of superiority - well heading down the wrong path re: type development is a dangerous game, in my opinion.

Which is why I hesitate at times, because in the end - I'm in this to become a better person, to help other people self-develop and to learn how to communicate more effectively with other people.
Couldn't give two shits what the letters are, as long as they're the right ones.


@Mr Castelo - accurately typed imo.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Intelligence? Do you want to bring intelligence into this?
> 
> Not that I put much weight into IQ tests, but when I'm not messing around..
> http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...do-you-guys-like-iq-tests-2.html#post38957874
> http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...do-you-guys-like-iq-tests-5.html#post38995698
> 
> 
> Here's a few key-pointers from the ISFP profile from the original page - "caring, modest, spontaneous" - sound like ol' Turi?
> 
> No? Here's a bit more:
> 
> 
> Oh.. that still sounds _nothing like me at all_, how curious.
> 
> What about some ISFP strengths then, see if there's a match for good ol' Turi:
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing like me, and doesn't match an iota of my forum presence here, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing like me, in the slightest, and isn't even reflective of my postings here again - my focus is very much on taking the time to understand _other peoples values and goals_, and supporting _them_ to achieve them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me son, does this sound like your boy Turi?
> If anything, others _overestimate_ me - though, I do underrate myself as I basically just kick myself in the gut all day.
> 
> 
> In all fairness - you don't match any of the above, either.
> I doubt you're an ISFP. I do enjoy the ol' trololol.
> 
> You're probably accurately typed as an ISTP, which funnily enough is actually the same type as a certain little somebody who likes to pretend he's an INTJ - it's a little iffy because if he's in this for type development, rather than a label to provide him with a false sense of superiority - well heading down the wrong path re: type development is a dangerous game, in my opinion.
> 
> Which is why I hesitate at times, because in the end - I'm in this to become a better person, to help other people self-develop and to learn how to communicate more effectively with other people.
> Couldn't give two shits what the letters are, as long as they're the right ones.
> 
> 
> @Mr Castelo - accurately typed imo.


Holy crap, that description might as well be titled "Turi" instead of "ISFP"


----------



## Rydori

Correct!


----------



## knifey

Snowdori said:


> Correct!


ENFJ seems right, weird though cause I don't know any.. actually maybe 1...


----------



## Eset

Who's to say.


----------



## Turi

narcissistic said:


> Who's to say.


If you don't know who's to say, how are you a Te dom?


----------



## Rydori

Ni dom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Snowdori said:


> Ni dom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes I feel like that's all I am.
Introverted intuitive with shithouse sensing.
No judgment function in sight.
Eternal observer.

You're accurately typed, imo.


----------



## Reila

Yes.

I already expect a no, so skip me.


----------



## Reila

Mr Castelo said:


> Yes.
> 
> And I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed the similarities between @Aluminum Frost and @Turi lol.


The similarity is there, although, so far, I have not seen Turi attack Aluminium Frost as a person, like A. Frost frequently does, so there is a difference in maturity at play, too.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Yes.
> 
> I already expect a no, so skip me.


No chance of a skip! I dig it.



Reila said:


> The similarity is there, although, so far, I have not seen Turi attack Aluminium Frost as a person, like A. Frost frequently does, so there is a difference in maturity at play, too.


I feel like I don't need to resort to insults.
I see that kind of behaviour as beneath me, I realise this sounds arrogant.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Sometimes I feel like that's all I am.
> Introverted intuitive with shithouse sensing.
> No judgment function in sight.
> Eternal observer.
> 
> You're accurately typed, imo.


I'm sure that Fe is somewhere there, I mean I seen it display occasionally so I wouldn't be too suprised! roud:

PS: I created several other threads today but I have one really core topic I want to discuss but my obnoxious thread posting might sound annoying to others, but I’ve been thinking of creating a thread here relating why a few people on here constantly mistype as several other types. Basically my main point would be that many second guess themselves and their traits which may overlap into two types, in which may lead the individual confused in what certain type they are as they can match a few of the descriptions of the few types they believe are.


----------



## Eset

Turi said:


> If you don't know who's to say, how are you a Te dom?


Knowing everyone's MBTI types makes you Te now.
Well today I have learnt.
@Snowdori
Some bible quote, yeah ENFJ will do.


----------



## Turi

narcissistic said:


> Knowing everyone's MBTI types makes you Te now.
> Well today I have learnt.


wut
It was a joke about 'Te' types loving 'sources'.


----------



## SysterMatic

No i think you're Entj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Worthless seems right.


----------



## Agent X

For my last post on this forum, I believe the individual above me is correctly typed. There are tell-tale similarities I have observed in his posts.


----------



## Reila

I haven't changed my mind, so yes.


----------



## Agent X

Reila said:


> I haven't changed my mind, so yes.


You always struck me as INTJ, even when I went against what my Ni was telling me. You are correctly typed.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Kay dash

Yush yush


Snowdori said:


> Tsundere confirmed.
> 
> *touches oppai*


----------



## Kay dash

Turi said:


> You jus' tryna get on my level.
> I see how it is.
> 
> What's the difference between "Ti-Ne" and "Ni-Te", lol.


Ti-Ne is the storm
Ni-Te is the calm before it
:happy:
Zin.mode == true


----------



## Reila

Enfp.


----------



## Kay dash

Reila said:


> Enfp.


interesting
do tell why


----------



## Reila

Kay dash said:


> interesting
> do tell why


Oh, I meant ENTP : ^)


----------



## Kay dash

Reila said:


> Oh, I meant ENTP : ^)


I can definitely see why people would think of me as an extrovert
it's because we're talking online I am basically alone and with a well developed
Ne I may come off as an extrovert on the forum but it's not that way in real life
I rarely talk to people if at all and I hate socializing in fact just having a lot of people
near me can annoy me these are signs of tertiary Si 
besides I do not charge from social interaction in fact it drains me so fast I can't stand being in socially intense environments for an hour before escaping away
I am also too absent minded to be Ne dominant I space out while people are talking to me it's usually that INTP gaze into the distance when someone says something I find interesting the rest of their conversation becomes irrelevant wether I want it or not
I am pretty sure I am an INTP


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Yes.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Kosher.


----------



## Pippo

I'll bet so.


@Reila
I'll bet No.


----------



## Clockheart

yah


----------



## Jaune

Yes, although I could also see ISFP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

If the typing were a pizza, it'd be Hawaiian. And that would make sense if you knew whether or not I liked Pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Literally Gone

I say yes

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Every type is right type.


----------



## Crowbo

pooptato


----------



## Clockheart

100%


----------



## Pippo

Crowbo said:


> pooptato







In other words: "Yes"

Yes to the Time-keeping and blood-pumping organ.


----------



## Rydori

The avatar is fucking outrageous. A true disappointment to others.

J U S T M O N I K A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Snowdori said:


> The avatar is fucking outrageous. A true disappointment to others.
> 
> J U S T M O N I K A
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was originally a gif, but it didn't seem to work.

So I'm switching to best grill, now.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Crowbo

@Literally God

Explain this!?


----------



## Clockheart

@Snowdori
I love the thought of you being an ENFJ, so I'd say yes


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> @Literally God
> 
> Explain this!?
> 
> View attachment 753306


Um, well, you see, its uh... its uhh.... its God's Will.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Cynicism? Check
Distrust of the government? Check
De-Facto Atheism? Check


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Cynicism? Check
> Distrust of the government? Check
> De-Facto Atheism? Check


I don't know, I'm getting an Isfj vibe from you...
Also, you forgot the bouts of nihilism and the disdain for humanity.
Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Also, you forgot the bouts of nihilism and the disdain for humanity.


Those two apply to any INXX type, not just INTPs.


----------



## Clockheart

i agree


----------



## Literally Gone

Either yea or isfp

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yes.

this monika trend is scary.


----------



## Pippo

She's threatened to hold my files hostage on my computer.










SEND HELP






XNFPs are usually weebs.

Therefore, Yes.


----------



## mightynim

You are an avid indoorsman and aren't currently wearing pants.


----------



## mightynim

^That was for Literally God.


----------



## Pippo

mightynim said:


> ^That was for Literally God.


Half of that was correct for me, so I'll give you extra-credit.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Merriweather said:


> She's threatened to hold my files hostage on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEND HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XNFPs are usually weebs.
> 
> Therefore, Yes.



ask her this : do you know the amazing,beautiful and genius Blazer?

ninja'd.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> She's threatened to hold my files hostage on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEND HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XNFPs are usually weebs.
> 
> Therefore, Yes.


I'm playing it too.... 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

mightynim said:


> You are an avid indoorsman and aren't currently wearing pants.


Wrong, I'm currently wearing 3 pairs of pants...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Ruri The Typer said:


> ask her this : do you know the amazing,beautiful and genius Blazer?
> 
> ninja'd.


"Perhaps the answer lies within yourself?"


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Merriweather said:


> "Perhaps the answer lies within yourself?"


she is playing games with me ah??? playing hard to get!! don't worry, tell her that I will use my amazing charm on her.


----------



## Xcopy

Snowdori said:


> Yes, the socionics are a lie!


 This joke.. XD


----------



## Pippo

Xcopy said:


> This joke.. XD


Motherly/Milf PFP? Check

Done. No questions asked.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Could easily apply either of those sets of phrases to stressors for both IxTJ types - but the latter is listed as things that stress an INTJ out from the official mbtionline.com website.
Click to expand...

Then why did you use it knowing that it could apply to both, regardless of the source?


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Then why did you use it knowing that it could apply to both, regardless of the source?


It's just what they have to say re: ISTJ and INTJs.

I might be wrong about both applying to each other - in my head, they're both relevant to IxTJs, but reality is I relate more to the INTJ ones by a fair bit - the ISTJ ones don't really bother me:


Being in chaotic situations where people or processes are unfocused - this doesn't bother me, because I find other people getting all hot and flustered somewhat amusing.

Getting surprised by unexpected requests or demands - if I'm overloaded, I'll say "fuck off" - so this isn't actually an issue for me.

Being pressed for time when completing a task - again, I don't get pressured like this - however long it takes to complete a task, is how long it takes - deadline can get fucked, and anybody who tries to push the deadline onto me will be met with me intentionally taking longer to proceed.

Having loose ends or a lack of closure - yes, this is annoying to some degree, but a stressor? Nah.

Others not completing tasks or not doing things correctly - yes, this is annoying.

Others interfering with or interrupting my plans - this absolutely pisses me off.


You along similar lines?


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> It's just what they have to say re: ISTJ and INTJs.
> 
> I might be wrong about both applying to each other - in my head, they're both relevant to IxTJs, but reality is I relate more to the INTJ ones by a fair bit - the ISTJ ones don't really bother me:
> 
> 
> Being in chaotic situations where people or processes are unfocused - this doesn't bother me, because I find other people getting all hot and flustered somewhat amusing.
> 
> Getting surprised by unexpected requests or demands - if I'm overloaded, I'll say "fuck off" - so this isn't actually an issue for me.
> 
> Being pressed for time when completing a task - again, I don't get pressured like this - however long it takes to complete a task, is how long it takes - deadline can get fucked, and anybody who tries to push the deadline onto me will be met with me intentionally taking longer to proceed.
> 
> Having loose ends or a lack of closure - yes, this is annoying to some degree, but a stressor? Nah.
> 
> Others not completing tasks or not doing things correctly - yes, this is annoying.
> 
> Others interfering with or interrupting my plans - this absolutely pisses me off.
> 
> 
> You along similar lines?


For the most part.

I'll just respond to all of the ones you gave me.



Turi said:


> What stresses you out more:
> 
> This:
> 
> - Being in chaotic situations where people or processes are unfocused - No
> - Getting surprised by unexpected requests or demands - Annoying, not stressing
> - Being pressed for time when completing a task - Procrastination can be a problem, so yeah, but only really with deadlines
> - Having loose ends or a lack of closure- Sometimes annoying
> - Others not completing tasks or not doing things correctly - One of the reasons I'll take leadership in a group
> - Others interfering with or interrupting my plans - Pretty annoying, I prefer people not tampering with that kind of thing
> 
> Or, this:
> 
> - Dealing with too much detail work - Very much so
> - Not having enough time to ponder or think about something - 70% Yes
> - People not understanding what’s required and slowing things down - Sometimes, other times I get impatient and just hurry things up
> - Dealing with too many interpersonal issues - Very
> - Being bored or not being challenged - The chief problem of my life
> - Not having the autonomy to pursue big ideas - Sometimes


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> For the most part.
> 
> I'll just respond to all of the ones you gave me.


Curveball, how about this:

- Having too many details to manage
- Others questioning my competence or asking me to backtrack and explain my steps, rationale, or motives
- Feeling bored at work
- Having to do things that don’t make sense to me
- Feeling confined or having too many rules imposed on me
- Not seeing results from my creative ideas


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Curveball, how about this:
> 
> - Having too many details to manage
> - Others questioning my competence or asking me to backtrack and explain my steps, rationale, or motives
> - Feeling bored at work
> - Having to do things that don’t make sense to me
> - Feeling confined or having too many rules imposed on me
> - Not seeing results from my creative ideas


All yes except for that last one.

Results are nice to have, but sometimes I just enjoy the experience of thinking up the idea.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> All yes except for that last one.
> 
> Results are nice to have, but sometimes I just enjoy the experience of thinking up the idea.


Those were for ENTP, and your response here is super ENTP as well (imo).
Like, the novelty disappears once the idea becomes real.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Those were for ENTP, and your response here is super ENTP as well (imo).
> Like, the novelty disappears once the idea becomes real.


Oh, nice.
So what do we do with this information?

Assume ENTP, lol?

I could go into detail of _why_ I answered the way I did to all of them, considering it's a bit of a jump to go from considering ISTJ to thinking ENTP.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Oh, nice.
> So what do we do with this information?
> 
> Assume ENTP, lol?
> 
> I could go into detail of _why_ I answered the way I did to all of them, considering it's a bit of a jump to go from considering ISTJ to thinking ENTP.


Only bit that matters, IMO.


----------



## Literally Gone

Historical is an ISTJ.
Turi is an ISFP.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Only bit that matters, IMO.


What is?

The answer or the reasoning?

INTP for the above.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> What is?
> 
> The answer or the reasoning?
> 
> INTP for the above.


The reasoning!


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> The reasoning!





Turi said:


> - Having too many details to manage


I'm afraid I might miss some details or skip over them, and this kind of thing gives me a headache.



Turi said:


> - Others questioning my competence or asking me to backtrack and explain my steps, rationale, or motives


I sort of latched onto the first part of that statement. I'm prideful, and my competence or ability being challenged makes me both stressed and angry. Explaining my steps can be annoying when I think it's clear, but typically people have a vague idea of where I went.



Turi said:


> - Feeling bored at work


Unless I'm in the thick of my work or busy with something else, I can get bored except if I have something thought-provoking. If I'm just sitting in my chair, I'll probably get bored pretty quickly and resort to taking a walk, getting on my phone, or reading something.



Turi said:


> - Having to do things that don’t make sense to me


"I did it my way" is a common phrase of mine. I'll cut off what I think is superfluous, and if I think something doesn't make sense, it's typically because I think I have a better solution.



Turi said:


> - Feeling confined or having too many rules imposed on me


It's connected to the former. I have my own system of working things out, though a little bit of guidance is nice. I dislike it because it interferes with my own structure that I set up for myself that's strict in a different way, typically that being diligence and standard of work.



Turi said:


> - Not seeing results from my creative ideas


I already talked about this.


----------



## faithhealing

Istj


----------



## Mr Castelo

Not sure. I can see IxFx, but I don't know about the rest.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I think so but I'm not sure entirely, a lot of IxTJs look identical to me. I'm not exactly sure how an ISTJ 5 would look.


----------



## Turi

@Mr Castelo - yeah.



faithhealing said:


> Istj


An alt account?


*assume INTP MBTI, INTp Socionics (ILI-Ni), INTJ "functions", 5w6 4w5 9w1, RCOEI*


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Aluminum Frost
An ISTJ 5 would be more intellectual than the "average" ISTJ, but more detail-oriented and less interested in theories for the sake of theorizing than the "average" INTJ. Could be obsessed about specific interests that are more concrete or of practical use.

@Turi

Myers-Briggs' INTP - yeah, probably.
ILI-Ni - don't know enough about Socionics, but probably not.
INTJ by Functions - nope, I don't really see Te.
5w6 4w5 9w1 - I would say 5w6 1w9 2w1, or maybe 6w5 1w9 2w1. I don't really see type 4 in you.


----------



## Reila

From my perspective, one of the few INTJs who aren't mistyped in this site.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> @Aluminum Frost
> An ISTJ 5 would be more intellectual than the "average" ISTJ, but more detail-oriented and less interested in theories for the sake of theorizing than the "average" INTJ. Could be obsessed about specific interests that are more concrete or of practical use.
> 
> @Turi
> 
> Myers-Briggs' INTP - yeah, probably.
> ILI-Ni - don't know enough about Socionics, but probably not.
> INTJ by Functions - nope, I don't really see Te.
> 5w6 4w5 9w1 - I would say 5w6 1w9 2w1, or maybe 6w5 1w9 2w1. I don't really see type 4 in you.


Funny thing is, I asked a friend what type he thinks fits me best and he suggested ISTJ, INTJ, ESTJ and ENTJ.
All "TJ" types.
He doesn't know anything about functions, there must be something related to the "get it done" aspect of the descriptions he sees in me, which I personally don't feel I relate to - it's just what others see.

Another friend suggested ENTP.

Nobody sees the F, externally.


fwiw this was the link I sent them:
www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti-personality-type/mbti-basics/the-16-mbti-types.htm

Not the most comprehensive descriptors but I didn't want to waste their time shooting them like a 10 page .pdf on all 16 types + like 50 eBooks on personality theory.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> Funny thing is, I asked a friend what type he thinks fits me best and he suggested ISTJ, INTJ, ESTJ and ENTJ.
> All "TJ" types.
> He doesn't know anything about functions, there must be something related to the "get it done" aspect of the descriptions he sees in me, which I personally don't feel I relate to - it's just what others see.
> 
> Another friend suggested ENTP.
> 
> Nobody sees the F, externally.
> 
> 
> fwiw this was the link I sent them:
> www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti-personality-type/mbti-basics/the-16-mbti-types.htm
> 
> Not the most comprehensive descriptors but I didn't want to waste their time shooting them like a 10 page .pdf on all 16 types + like 50 eBooks on personality theory.


I think that is a common experience with male Feelers, lol. If I were to show that link to my friends, I'm pretty sure they would choose either ISTP or INTP for me. But, to be honest, those descriptions are really shitty, half of them look the same to me.

@Reila

I'm considering it. I think that you're an Intuitive, and that you use Fi/Te, but I'm not sure about the rest, so either INTJ or INFP, imo.


----------



## Rydori

Yes, I can certainly confirm you're an INTJ!


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yes very much so


----------



## Reila

Mr Castelo said:


> @Reila
> 
> I'm considering it. I think that you're an Intuitive, and that you use Fi/Te, but I'm not sure about the rest, so either INTJ or INFP, imo.


Those types have very little in common, though, no reason to be torn about them.

Yes to the above.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Reila said:


> Those types have very little in common, though, no reason to be torn about them.


True, but you're not that easy to read 

-Skip me, please-


----------



## Rydori

Reila said:


> Those types have very little in common, though, no reason to be torn about them.
> 
> Yes to the above.


Judging from observation, those types tend to bare quite a few similarities. Yes they are certain differences that they show when compared to others, but there's also a few similiarities they share. INFPs and INTJs I notice are quite loyal to their beliefs/thoughts. Both types aren't willing to suddenly accept/decline something with simple thought and would need quite a bit of processing to accept. I would say though from observation, an INTJ soft playful side is VERY SIMILAR to a healthy IXFP type.


----------



## Temizzle

MM, yes, rydori. ENFJ, yes. Ennea 8, no. Type 2, likely.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

I briefly skimmed through a few of your posts, and an NT typing is a safe bet.


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> What stresses you out more:
> 
> This:
> 
> - Being in chaotic situations where people or processes are unfocused
> - Getting surprised by unexpected requests or demands
> - Being pressed for time when completing a task
> - Having loose ends or a lack of closure
> - Others not completing tasks or not doing things correctly
> - Others interfering with or interrupting my plans
> 
> Or, this:
> 
> - Dealing with too much detail work
> - Not having enough time to ponder or think about something
> - People not understanding what’s required and slowing things down
> - Dealing with too many interpersonal issues
> - Being bored or not being challenged
> - Not having the autonomy to pursue big ideas


Is the former Inferior Ne and the latter inferior Se?


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> Is the former Inferior Ne and the latter inferior Se?


It doesn't specify any "functions" in particular - just "stressors" for the types - those are ISTJ and INTJ.

ISFJ and INFJ have different "stressors", though, so it's not exclusively "inferior Ne and Se".

I should "lay off" the "quotation marks" because they "lose" their "effect" over "time", even more so when I'm not "quoting" anybody.


----------



## Reila

ENFJ fits, though WEEB is also a valid possibility.

Edit: Meant for Xcopy, not Turi, of course. @Turi ; I think you are an INFJ still. I will get back to you (private messages) later.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> ENFJ fits, though WEEB is also a valid possibility.
> 
> Edit: Meant for Xcopy, not Turi, of course. @Turi ; I think you are an INFJ still. I will get back to you (private messages) later.


INFJ is boring though.


It's funny, when we think of T types - we think of critical thinking, logic, analysing, deductive/inductive/abductive reasoning - searching for flaws in arguments, dissecting an idea or a "thing" to its core and understanding it..

..yet, none of this is related to T or F, really - I'm more than capable of all of the above and see it all as tools I can use whenever I so please - same with many F types I imagine.

I really think the T/F thing boils down to preferring to make decisions based on what makes logical sense, or what feels ethically/morally right.

In viewing the T/F divide in that fashion - it feels like T could be more long-term thinking, and F shorter term thinking.

It makes sense, if the above is accepted, that T is more willing to "do what it takes" and suffer the more immediate ramifications of a decision that affects some people negatively if it makes logical sense to do so in the long term.

It also, then, makes sense that F types are more willing to "do what it takes" to make the ethically/morally right decision *now* and deal with the long term ramifications of not taking the more future-oriented T decision due to "heart" over "head".

Thoughts?



EDIT:

NT - long term thinking based insights, patterns etc.
NF - short term thinking based on insights, patterns etc.
ST - long term thinking based on facts, details, data, etc.
SF - short term thinking based on facts, details, data, etc.

Needs fleshing out, in my head, this is solid AF and can be expanded and refined into something very practical and easy to relate to.
Obviously need to accommodate for introversion and extraversion.


----------



## Temizzle

Mmm @Reila I don't think INTJ fits. I'm questioning INFP now as well. Leaning ISTJ for you.


----------



## Pippo

ENTJ fits for you.

You know, I'm a little confused as to why some people think I'm an IXTJ, while another person thinks I'm an ENTP, or did at one time.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> ENTJ fits for you.
> 
> You know, I'm a little confused as to why some people think I'm an IXTJ, *while another person thinks I'm an ENTP*, or did at one time.


lol. 

Was pondering a bit. Could be the ennea 1 influences your online presence so you come across more ISTJ. I'm closely related to an INTJ 1w9 and he's got a stiff appearance as well, makes him come across ISTJ time to time. We've done this dance in circles and passed the ball back and forth, no reason to doubt IxTJ.


----------



## Clockheart

entj fits


----------



## Pippo

Not enough data, (That's really the key problem of typing) but I would encourage you to consider ISFP unless you've looked into where you fall short most.

XSFP seems right from everything I've seen, though.

Cheers to your signature.


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Temizzle made a good point about you being type 1, but, based on our few interactions, I still haven't recognized Ni in you. But Ni is not always apparent in a person, therefore, IxTJ.

I see no reason whatsoever to believe that you're ENTP (no ENTP says "not enough data", that's Te, lol).


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> It doesn't specify any "functions" in particular - just "stressors" for the types - those are ISTJ and INTJ.
> 
> ISFJ and INFJ have different "stressors", though, so it's not exclusively "inferior Ne and Se".
> 
> I should "lay off" the "quotation marks" because they "lose" their "effect" over "time", even more so when I'm not "quoting" anybody.


The first set of stressors made me think of a dream I've been having for a good few days, the second set too was relative. How odd. 




Reila said:


> ENFJ fits, though WEEB is also a valid possibility.
> 
> Edit: Meant for Xcopy, not Turi, of course. @Turi ; I think you are an INFJ still. I will get back to you (private messages) later.


It occurs to me just now, that Relia you're the same person who commented on that one Symmetra avatar pic I had a long time ago. lol

--Skip me--


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> Tritype is 269, manage to get 268 on a test but rather it doesn't fit at all with 8.
> 
> So 2w3, 6w7,9w1 fits.
> 
> ~le skip me


That tritype fits you like a glove imo


----------



## Literally Gone

Tritype me please!
Yes, a thousand times, yes!
Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> That’s not the claim I’m making. I’m trying to understand how, as objectively as possible, that piece of writing is interpreted. Take what you know about me out of the picture.


Ah, didn't read this part:



Temizzle said:


> Type this writing:


Almost sounds Ni-Ti to me.

741 for you, Count?


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Ah, didn't read this part:
> 
> 
> Almost sounds Ni-Ti to me.
> 
> 741 for you, Count?


Ni..... Ti......................... that’s an unsatisfying answer. 

Ur right about gods type — 741 
I’d say 7w6 4w5 1w2


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes.

I don't put much faith in tritype, but I think mine is probably 4w5 5w4 9w1 (I'm not sure which one is my core fix, 5w4 or 9w1).


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Ni..... Ti......................... that’s an unsatisfying answer.


What type uses Ni first and then Ti later? :tongue:

Yes for Mr Castelo.


----------



## remarkable_remark

This gentleman seems to be typed accurately.


----------



## Reila

The human specimen above might or might not be accurately typed.


----------



## SuperfluousNinja

Reila said:


> The human specimen above might or might not be accurately typed.


lulz well yeah, "human specimen" is basically what I'd expect the mastermind INTJs to call us regular-brained human folk. But where is the commitment to an answer, something I would expect of a J? Perhaps your final decision is that you have not made a decision. Is that something people are allowed to decide?


----------



## Literally Gone

SuperfluousNinja said:


> lulz well yeah, "human specimen" is basically what I'd expect the mastermind INTJs to call us regular-brained human folk. But where is the commitment to an answer, something I would expect of a J? Perhaps your final decision is that you have not made a decision. Is that something people are allowed to decide?


I call most people redundant sacks of atoms... or useless organic meatbags!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Query: Master may I snap his neck? Just a little?


----------



## Literally Gone

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Query: Master may I snap his neck? Just a little?


Maybe later HK...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## SuperfluousNinja

Ahem!


----------



## Literally Gone

SuperfluousNinja said:


> Ahem!


I'd say you are. I don't think reila is though.
Your turn to do me!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

Since you're omnipotent, you already know the answer.


----------



## Pippo

Yeah


----------



## Kay dash

Yep


----------



## Literally Gone

Da

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

about right


----------



## Kay dash

yep
I like you're new PP 
You're smart so long as you think you're not


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> I still go INTP for Turi, also this "ura fake INTJ, no u" stuff is amusing.


Eh, I do ponder whether F and J are 'learned' skills, rather than innate _preferences_.
I only found out about MBTI earlier this year, I've been with my wife for the last 6 years, and basically her entire family including herself are ESFJs - so maybe there's something going on here.

Very first personality test I took was 16personalities where I got INTP.
First time I did that "Extended Socionics" test I got INTp as well.

Though, I did that after already thinking I was an F type, so I basically threw those results in the trash, so to speak.

The weirdest thing is with 'cognitive functions' tests, I think my most consistent results are INTJ and ENTP.
So it's like, the N 'dom' T 'aux' thing is accurate (?) but the questionnaires themselves don't know what they're trying to target.

Because of those results, I've actually started wondering whether we put on a 'flip' front so to speak - one of my friends thinks I'm an ENTP after reading descriptors (but another one thinks I'm a TJ) - so the I/E and P/J flip as a 'front'.

i.e INTJ having an ENTP 'front' - when they're more comfortable socially, out comes the witty banter and 'relaxed' mode as they feel more comfortable in a situation (i.e they settle into their "perceiving dominant" self, in an extraverted fashion due to the settings).

I'm unsure how this idea works with E types, because well, why would an ENTP turn into an INTJ in some situations - perhaps if they've had a solid idea and are deadset on it, they might hammer after it in a more narrow IxxJ type fashion, maybe.

Just some thoughts I've had, anyway.


----------



## faithhealing

From what I've seen (which is not much, to be fair), I'd say INTP too.


----------



## Pippo

I'm not quite certain if that's Ougi, but if it is, Cheers to you.

Yeah, you're probably accurately typed.


----------



## Pippo

Ocean Helm said:


> also this "ura fake INTJ, no u" stuff is amusing.


I'll keep doing it then. :tongue:


----------



## Rydori

Yes Mr Renaissance


----------



## Clockheart

Turi said:


> @Clockheart - last time it said ESFP, I think, ISFP is still solid if you're an introvert.


yeah, I still kinda can't choose between these two

for Monika - yes


----------



## faithhealing

Merriweather said:


> I'm not quite certain if that's Ougi, but if it is, Cheers to you.
> 
> Yeah, you're probably accurately typed.


Yes! It's Ougi! 

I watched Owarimonogatari recently and I connected with her character haha

(skip me)


----------



## Kay dash

Faithhealing is such an INFJish name
ain't noway imma try to type clockheart I think she changed her personality 5 times this month alone


----------



## Temizzle

INTP I could go for. I sense the Si in a lot of things you write. Fe orientation, and some kind of personal logic.


----------



## Rydori

Yes indeed ENTJ for sure.

*Assume ESFJ here since they're a rarity on this site*


----------



## Pippo

You seem far too Se-heavy, imo.

Would be hard for an ESFJ to pass as an ESFP.


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> Yes indeed ENTJ for sure.
> 
> *Assume ESFJ here since they're a rarity on this site*


You can be an INFJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> You can be an INFJ.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


On a functional level, Tert. Se and Inf. Ti is very very different from Tert. Ti and Inf. Se.

I wouldn't throw Extraversion and Introversion around unless you want to play MBTI that way.

Basically, if Rydori was an INFJ, I could pass for an ESTP.


----------



## Rydori

I mean, I could be an ESTP as well.
))


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> On a functional level, Tert. Se and Inf. Ti is very very different from Tert. Ti and Inf. Se.
> 
> I wouldn't throw Extraversion and Introversion around unless you want to play MBTI that way.
> 
> Basically, if Rydori was an INFJ, I could pass for an ESTP.


I just like them better...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> I mean, I could be an ESTP as well.
> ))


I could easily be an ENTJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> I mean, I could be an ESTP as well.
> ))


Well what way do you want to work with typology?

Cognitive functions or Dichotomy?


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Well what way do you want to work with typology?
> 
> Cognitive functions or Dichotomy?


Psychotomy phunctions

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> Well what way do you want to work with typology?
> 
> Cognitive functions or Dichotomy?


I don't know shit about Dichotomy :/


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> I don't know shit about Dichotomy :/


It's just:
I vs E
N vs S
T vs F
J vs P

Functions is all that "Se" "Dominant Function" stuff.


----------



## Temizzle

Hmm ENFJ is plausible for you. Not wacky enough for ENFP. Not archaic and mystic enough for INFJ. Clearly I'm using solid evidence pieces  

This excerpt intrigues me: 


> Type 8 ENTPs
> 
> Type 8 with a 7 wing: 90%
> Type 8 with a 9 wing: 10%
> 
> A moderate number of ENTPs identified 8 as their Enneagram type. Though this type is most strongly correlated with the extroverted thinking function, *the combination of extroverted intuition and introverted thinking can mimic the expression of extroverted thinking in many ways* – for this reason, it is unsurprising that many ENTPs identify 8 as their type.
> 
> Type 8 ENTPs are often highly entrepreneurial and industrious – harnessing the ingenuity of their extroverted intuition and the focus of their introverted thinking to dominate over competitors in the work force. *These ENTPs come across as more assertive than their type 7 counterpoints, simply because they tend to be more focused on what they want.* They are quick to establish dominance in social situations and prefer for the power dynamic to always be in their favor. Though both types dislike being constrained, the type 8 ENTP actually has an intense fear of being constrained, whereas the type 7 ENTP simply finds it highly unpleasant.
> 
> At their core, type 8 ENTPs are driven by the fear of being controlled or manipulated by others. *They strive for power as a means of maintaining complete autonomy and are behaviourally most similar to the ENTJ personality.*


The bolded points intrigue me. Does anyone have insight on how Ne + Ti might mimic the expression of Te?


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> Hmm ENFJ is plausible for you. Not wacky enough for ENFP. Not archaic and mystic enough for INFJ. Clearly I'm using solid evidence pieces
> 
> This excerpt intrigues me:
> 
> The bolded points intrigue me. Does anyone have insight on how Ne + Ti might mimic the expression of Te?


Ne + Ti doesn't mimic Te that much as far as I know, lol. In fact, there are far more striking differences between the two. You seem to have taken that info out of Thought Catalog, and I don't consider it a good source. Also, I think that type 8 correlates the most to ESTP, not ENTJ, but that's mostly my personal opinion.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Casteloooooooooooooooooooooooooo, i love you <3 <3 <3 <3


yeahhhhhh, ixtj for sureeeeeeee


----------



## Mr Castelo

Entp.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

NOOOOO, IM NOT ENTP ;_;

Mr. INTJ


----------



## Rydori

Accept your ENTP ways you peasant!


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Never you enfj!!!!


----------



## Clockheart

xnfp fits for sure


----------



## Rydori

I mean I can see ISFP in you, I would say it would fit more so rather than ESFP since I get a more introverted vibe from you.

also, J U S T M O N I K A


----------



## Clockheart

*fucking monikammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

yeah, I just decided to read esfp-isfp comparison analysis, and it turned out that the description of inferior Te fits me way better then inf Ni, so I think I'm going along with ISFP. I'm not that much of a people person anyway.

ENFJ is a very good fit for you.


----------



## Eset

We'll go with it.


----------



## Sybow

Don't feel like stalking you through all your posts, so lets just assume you are.


----------



## Eset

It would take you a long time to do so regardless, as well as the forum not keeping all your post history, just your recent posts.
>Explosions
>ISTP
I see.


----------



## Turi

ESTJ with over 14,000 posts in a year and a half.. lol.


----------



## faithhealing

Ya, don't take my word for it but based on a lot of your recent posts I'd say INTP but you seem more extroverted than most INTPs? I have a hard time distinguishing whether you're an N or an S too, but I'll go with N.


----------



## Pippo

Seems righty tighty.


----------



## Reila

Nah.


----------



## Turi

faithhealing said:


> Ya, don't take my word for it but based on a lot of your recent posts I'd say INTP but you seem more extroverted than most INTPs? I have a hard time distinguishing whether you're an N or an S too, but I'll go with N.


Extraverted on an internet forum, maybe.
I'm 100% introvert. 
I mean it doesn't get any more introverted than me.
I would legitimately be happy to live in complete and utter solitude, without any interaction with humanity at all, for the rest of my life.

@Reila - yeah, I dig it.


----------



## Clockheart

@Turi
>INTP
>ILI


----------



## Rydori

ISFP is a good fit 

*assume anything*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Clockheart said:


> @Turi
> >INTP
> >ILI


I can't pick INTp.
I'm getting into Socionics more at the moment, really digging it.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Clockheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Turi
> >INTP
> >ILI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't pick INTp.
> I'm getting into Socionics more at the moment, really digging it.
Click to expand...

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think she's implying that a socionics INTp translates better to a Jungian INTJ.

INFJ seems right, despite your utter lack of Fe on the forums.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think she's implying that a socionics INTp translates better to a Jungian INTJ.
> 
> INFJ seems right, despite your utter lack of Fe on the forums.


Does it though?

Wikisocion ILI composite - Wikisocion

I prefer Socionics Te over Ti.
Funny thing is, Te fits in both creative or PoLR slot for me, and nowhere else.
Just found that interesting.

Extroverted logic - Wikisocion


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think she's implying that a socionics INTp translates better to a Jungian INTJ.
> 
> INFJ seems right, despite your utter lack of Fe on the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it though?
> 
> Wikisocion ILI composite - Wikisocion
> 
> I prefer Socionics Te over Ti.
> Funny thing is, Te fits in both creative or PoLR slot for me, and nowhere else.
> Just found that interesting.
> 
> Extroverted logic - Wikisocion
Click to expand...

Not sure, I haven't studied socionics. I just remember there's a chart people like to use that translates INTp to the Jungian INTJ, and so I guessed she probably used it.


----------



## faithhealing

Turi said:


> Extraverted on an internet forum, maybe.
> I'm 100% introvert.
> I mean it doesn't get any more introverted than me.
> I would legitimately be happy to live in complete and utter solitude, without any interaction with humanity at all, for the rest of my life.
> 
> @Reila - yeah, I dig it.


 @Clockheart @Turi

Ya I wouldn't have anything to go on besides your forum though. I do think you're an introvert regardless ya, but I was just pointed out an observation. 

I don't know anything about socionics but if ILI correlates with INTJ than go with that lol


----------



## Pippo

I'll bet so.

If you related to Ouigi a lot (XNTP, arguably INTP), there's a fair chance you're an INFJ of the IXFX types.


----------



## Rydori

INTJ, maybe ENTJ still. I know you said you relate to inf Se a lot, but the very strong Te could influence my idea.


----------



## Crowbo

Correct! Fink rat!


----------



## Literally Gone

Heil ENTPler!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rouskyrie

INTP seems spot on. 

Would anyone care to take a look through one of my threads and offer their thoughts on my type?


----------



## Pippo

Impressions are INFP, maybe ENFP.

You seem to prefer Ne and you have some access to Te, so my guess is ENFP.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Istj


----------



## Literally Gone

Yes......

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

There wasn't really ever any doubt.


----------



## Rydori

Likewise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Fine...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

I don't see a reason to doubt INTP.


----------



## Literally Gone

h::rolling:


No.


----------



## Turi

Is it just me, or are all the Jung based personality theories nothing alike?


----------



## Pippo

I'm going to rule out any of the Te-types.

You use some amount of Ti, at least above inferior. You stated yourself that "Te conflicts with" something along the lines of "every mode of thinking I have".

Ti-Ne would make sense considering how often you switch types, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Right now you are using your words. very excellent.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

I think he's more of an ENTP, because his first point was to draw a parallalism between personlaity theories, without considering that the principle behind them are actually different (which is more INTPish).


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> I'm going to rule out any of the Te-types.
> 
> You use some amount of Ti, at least above inferior. You stated yourself that "Te conflicts with" something along the lines of "every mode of thinking I have".
> 
> Ti-Ne would make sense considering how often you switch types, but I'm not certain.


Yeah, but Socionics Te is perfect.
Check it out:
Extroverted logic - Wikisocion

Sounds nothing like the MBTI, or 'cognitive function' Te, but it's accurate especially in the creative position.

Ti in Socionics, no thanks, can rule it clean out as a Leading function:
Introverted logic - Wikisocion

Really like Socionics Si as well.
Not a fan of Socionics Se at all.


----------



## Turi

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> I think he's more of an ENTP, because his first point was to draw a parallalism between personlaity theories, without considering that the principle behind them are actually different (which is more INTPish).


Eh, I already knew they're all different.
Didn't realise 'how' different until I had a think about it and started getting more into Socionics.
Then I realised.. none of these theories are really alike.

..

Isn't 'Ti' via the general 'cognitive functions' understanding of it, the function that would actually be behind seeing them all the same?
i.e wanting uniformity - apply the same framework across multiple theories.

Te is the one that would be more comfortable with them all being separate things, off the bat.

Though, I think this argument is terrible. Lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> I think he's more of an ENTP, because his first point was to draw a parallalism between personlaity theories, without considering that the principle behind them are actually different (which is more INTPish).


My first point was to discover my type based on the tertiary and inferior functions. But that was only when I arrived. I've been places before. Reminds me of INTP Central. I believe it was destroyed and replaced.


----------



## Literally Gone

Type me! Everyone! INTP for above.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to rule out any of the Te-types.
> 
> You use some amount of Ti, at least above inferior. You stated yourself that "Te conflicts with" something along the lines of "every mode of thinking I have".
> 
> Ti-Ne would make sense considering how often you switch types, but I'm not certain.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Socionics Te is perfect.
> Check it out:
> Extroverted logic - Wikisocion
> 
> Sounds nothing like the MBTI, or 'cognitive function' Te, but it's accurate especially in the creative position.
> 
> Ti in Socionics, no thanks, can rule it clean out as a Leading function:
> Introverted logic - Wikisocion
> 
> Really like Socionics Si as well.
> Not a fan of Socionics Se at all.
Click to expand...

The same goes for me, though I haven't read about Si/Se.

It actually surprises me how strongly I relate to and prefer that definition.

You know your type, God.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Turi said:


> Eh, I already knew they're all different.
> Didn't realise 'how' different until I had a think about it and started getting more into Socionics.
> Then I realised.. none of these theories are really alike.
> 
> ..
> 
> Isn't 'Ti' via the general 'cognitive functions' understanding of it, the function that would actually be behind seeing them all the same?
> i.e wanting uniformity - apply the same framework across multiple theories.
> 
> Te is the one that would be more comfortable with them all being separate things, off the bat.
> 
> Though, I think this argument is terrible. Lol.


If only cognitive type completed their multiple choice test. They completely got rid of it. Bad people over there.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Literally God said:


> Type me! Everyone! INTP for above.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


It's time for an entry into "what's my personality type forum". Will you join me in a joint inquiry into our types? Hmm, you may be an asset in my quest for truth.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> The same goes for me, though I haven't read about Si/Se.
> 
> It actually surprises me how strongly I relate to and prefer that definition.
> 
> You know your type, God.


But, but I like being typed...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

You're definitely a Ti, but maybe not a dominant one. Ti's purpose is to eventually unify everything. Before coming to this point, however, it first has to destroy all those theories that do not work. Ti is more accurate than Te. It's not enough to know that "theory x" is better than the competing ones, Ti wants to prove that those theories are totally flawed, therefore cannot work. 
I see the difference between ENTP-INTPs like this. 
Am Intp would say "This seems intersting, but is logically unsound. I'm gonna procrastinate on something else.", whereas an Entp would be more likey to explore the theory, despite knowing that is not the right one. At bottom, intps still look for an absolute truth.


----------



## Pippo

I'd advise paying more attention to the inferior function to determine between two one-letter difference types.

Inf. Si (imo) is much less likely than Inf. Fe for Turi.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

It would make sense. Ne-Ti Fe-Si.


----------



## Turi

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> You're definitely a Ti, but maybe not a dominant one. Ti's purpose is to eventually unify everything. Before coming to this point, however, it first has to destroy all those theories that do not work. Ti is more accurate than Te. It's not enough to know that "theory x" is better than the competing ones, Ti wants to prove that those theories are totally flawed, therefore cannot work.
> I see the difference between ENTP-INTPs like this.
> Am Intp would say "This seems intersting, but is logically unsound. I'm gonna procrastinate on something else.", whereas an Entp would be more likey to explore the theory, despite knowing that is not the right one. At bottom, intps still look for an absolute truth.


Re: ENTP - this is actually a common suggestion by people who have typed me via extended questionnaires (it's literally the only thing I've been typed as, via extended questionnaires).

Proof:
https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comme...wier_comprehensive_writing_exam_long/dj7225q/

and
https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/7h9dbg/unsure_of_your_type_try_this_questionnaire/dqpxn2p/

Second one is admittedly, a little iffy.


ENTP sort of fits in Socionics - the only things that don't click are Fe in the Activating position, and Si in the Role position.
Everything else is okay.

I remember someone posted up an 8 function Beebe model thing, and I mentioned all of my functions fit ENTP according to that.

I do wonder sometimes, whether my brain basically deceives me, through understanding everything so quickly - perhaps I easily imagine particular functions etc as being 'me' - and "Ne" basically just makes this a 'reality' by applying these connections and associations to myself.

I don't know.

You're not the first person to suggest ENTP, is what I'm saying.
One of my friends (INFP) sees me as an ENTP as well, from a quick run through of the type descriptors, albeit.
I also scored ENTP on Erik Thors functions test, as well as on the celebrity-types functions test.
It's like there's a clash between 'functions' and dichotomy - because my intuition is basically so ridiculously dominant, I resonate with pretty much everything N.. Ne, Ni, doesn't matter.


Re: theories and destroying unsound ones - I prefer to explore and learn, before discarding - they've all got something to offer, and I'll probably wind up creating my own theory from it all anyway, lol.

I don't just discard right off the bat.
How do I know if a theory is unsound without exploring it?


Random thought - if I'm actually an ENTP - this might almost explain why I resonate with INFJ so much (and INTJ).
It'd simply be due to sort of overlooking Thinking in favour of Feeling sometimes, whilst remaining an N 'dominant' type.
Since I'm an introvert, socially, well, that sort of forces INFJ then, in an ENTP.
Just something that popped in my head.
To be honest, I'm kind of excited about this.
Something inside is telling me I'm on the right track.


----------



## Pippo

No, no, no.

I'm saying pay attention to what you perceive as the _effects_ of his Inferior function.

Do you think his feeling or sensing is most repressed?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes Si-Fe.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My first point was to discover my type based on the tertiary and inferior functions. But that was only when I arrived. I've been places before. Reminds me of INTP Central. I believe it was destroyed and replaced.


I first read all descriptions, then I started ruling out those that were incompatible with mine. I was left with ENTP, INTP and INFP. So, I made a list with their essential traits, and kind of figured out my type. But it wasn't easy. At the beginning I thought I could be an INFP, until my friends pointed out that I'm not really as warm as I take myself to be. I was missing the difference about thinking about feelings and actually feeling them.


----------



## Rydori

yes INTP works
@Merriweather Is Inf Ti suppose to act quite similar to Te, but rather more criticizing and detatched than inf Te is?


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Turi said:


> Re: ENTP - this is actually a common suggestion by people who have typed me via extended questionnaires (it's literally the only thing I've been typed as, via extended questionnaires).
> 
> Proof:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comme...wier_comprehensive_writing_exam_long/dj7225q/
> 
> and
> https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/7h9dbg/unsure_of_your_type_try_this_questionnaire/dqpxn2p/
> 
> Second one is admittedly, a little iffy.
> 
> 
> ENTP sort of fits in Socionics - the only things that don't click are Fe in the Activating position, and Si in the Role position.
> Everything else is okay.
> 
> I remember someone posted up an 8 function Beebe model thing, and I mentioned all of my functions fit ENTP according to that.
> 
> I do wonder sometimes, whether my brain basically deceives me, through understanding everything so quickly - perhaps I easily imagine particular functions etc as being 'me' - and "Ne" basically just makes this a 'reality' by applying these connections and associations to myself.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> You're not the first person to suggest ENTP, is what I'm saying.
> One of my friends (INFP) sees me as an ENTP as well, from a quick run through of the type descriptors, albeit.
> I also scored ENTP on Erik Thors functions test, as well as on the celebrity-types functions test.
> It's like there's a clash between 'functions' and dichotomy - because my intuition is basically so ridiculously dominant, I resonate with pretty much everything N.. Ne, Ni, doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Re: theories and destroying unsound ones - I prefer to explore and learn, before discarding - they've all got something to offer, and I'll probably wind up creating my own theory from it all anyway, lol.
> 
> I don't just discard right off the bat.
> How do I know if a theory is unsound without exploring it?


I think I didn't explain myself clearly. What I mean is not that we should not explore theories. We obviously have to if we want to undestand them. The point is that INTPs would be more likely not to explore a theory based on false premisess, whereas an entp might still be curious about it. This is because INTPs care more about the truth than just possibilities. A theory can be incredibly interesting, but if it's wrong, being interesting will not make it less wrong.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> yes INTP works
> @Merriweather Is Inf Ti suppose to act quite similar to Te, but rather more criticizing and detatched than inf Te is?


I wouldn't call myself the authority on those kinds of things, despite my uncanny confidence when I do feel comfortable.

That's probably the inferior function I learned the least about.

The way I remember reading about it was how it may consider facts "pesky" and dangerous to diplomacy, so the EXFJ may skirt around it to secure, what they perceive to be, harmony for better or for worse.


----------



## Turi

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> I think I didn't explain myself clearly. What I mean is not that we should not explore theories. We obviously have to if we want to undestand them. The point is that INTPs would be more likely not to explore a theory based on false premisess, whereas an entp might still be curious about it. This is because INTPs care more about the truth than just possibilities. A theory can be incredibly interesting, but if it's wrong, being interesting will not make it less wrong.


Mmm.. I'm going to clean contradict something I've said in the past, on video nonetheless - re: truth - I want the truth, the actual, real truth - but, I will definitely keep exploring something I think it 'wrong' as is evidenced by threads about 'cognitive functions' even though I know fully well they're not supported by credible research, and dichotomy is the way to go.

I mean, I'm sitting here reading this:
Wikisocion ILE composite - Wikisocion

And to be honest it's again, a _perfect _fit - same as I feel about multiple type descriptors, unfortunately - yet, this obviously contradicts the fact that I'm an introvert, i.e an I type, according to the dichotomy, which I feel is more credible.
I actually think that descriptor is the most accurate one so far.

I clearly bypass adhering to inner 'truths' in favour of exploring possibilities. Haha.


----------



## Turi

Fuck it, I'ma roll ENTP for a while, fits re: functions.
Calling myself an extravert is a little fucked up, though.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Merriweather said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> I'm saying pay attention to what you perceive as the _effects_ of his Inferior function.
> 
> Do you think his feeling or sensing is most repressed?


I think his sensing could be more repressed.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LetMeThinkAboutIt said:


> I first read all descriptions, then I started ruling out those that were incompatible with mine. I was left with ENTP, INTP and INFP. So, I made a list with their essential traits, and kind of figured out my type. But it wasn't easy. At the beginning I thought I could be an INFP, until my friends pointed out that I'm not really as warm as I take myself to be. I was missing the difference about thinking about feelings and actually feeling them.


My original test result was INTJ. Then I talked to an INTJ and he said I was an INTP. Hmmhmm.
Oddly enough, my brother happened to take an MBTI test at college and showed everyone that he got INTJ. My dad always said that we were two fundamentally different people. I think that difference really shows in the J and P dichotomy.

But that was more of a late insight. I relate strongly to tertiary Si and inferior Fe than anything with Se or Fi. I feel more affirmed though when noting certain eccentricities shared between INTPs. One thread I talked about having limited taste when it came to foods and refusal to give up old nostalgic things. A lot of them agreed with the general concepts. I also must again fret that cognitivetype.com removed their incomplete multiple choice test.

It was somewhat of a function pair test. It asked somewhat behavioral questions though. What would you be concerned with in this situation? Seemed to bring out the differences between Fi and Fe. There was also a guy who I was friends with on this website, I believe he is retired now. But he made his own very good MBTI test that wasn't the same old multiple choice "Are you more imaginative or...?" I believe that the site hosting his test took it down for inactivity reasons.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My original test result was INTJ. Then I talked to an INTJ and he said I was an INTP. Hmmhmm.
> Oddly enough, my brother happened to take an MBTI test at college and showed everyone that he got INTJ. My dad always said that we were two fundamentally different people. I think that difference really shows in the J and P dichotomy.
> 
> But that was more of a late insight. I relate strongly to tertiary Si and inferior Fe than anything with Se or Fi. I feel more affirmed though when noting certain eccentricities shared between INTPs. One thread I talked about having limited taste when it came to foods and refusal to give up old nostalgic things. A lot of them agreed with the general concepts. I also must again fret that cognitivetype.com removed their incomplete multiple choice test.
> 
> It was somewhat of a function pair test. It asked somewhat behavioral questions though. What would you be concerned with in this situation? Seemed to bring out the differences between Fi and Fe. There was also a guy who I was friends with on this website, I believe he is retired now. But he made his own very good MBTI test that wasn't the same old multiple choice "Are you more imaginative or...?" I believe that the site hosting his test took it down for inactivity reasons.


I think it is normal for INTPs to have more doubts about being one, because we see ourselves from the inside (and we spend lots of time inside) and not how we come off from the outside. For example, I'm totally oblivious of the environment.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Looks likely - avatar and posts seem more INTP than anything else.


----------



## Rydori

Yes ENTP works.

By the way if my type shows as INFJ, it's because I'm considering INFJ again based on my conversations recently I had in real life. If it doesn't fit too well I'll change back to ENFJ.


----------



## faithhealing

I think ENFJ fit, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Turi

INFJ is one of many possibilities - ENFP is still solid, though!

ENTP feels solid AF for me.
Reading up on inferior Si ATM - never really gave much thought to ENTP due to simply not being an Extravert, but inferior Si is solid - at least, what's in "Was That Really Me?" by Naomi Quenk.

It's just weird to roll ENTP as 5w4 - I resonate with ILI just as much as ILE - besides the extraverted behaviour.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

No.

IXTP


----------



## Rydori

@Turi 
Why all ENTP all of a sudden?, you said yourself before that your one of the most introverted person yourself. You don't strike me to be extrovert at all in my opinion, and rather an introvert. I can see INTP, but not ENTP at all. 

@Ruri The TyperVery ENFP like, very ENTJ unlike.


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> No.
> 
> IXTP


Ain't no X about it muthafuckaaaaaaa


----------



## Aluminum Frost

fuck no


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> @Turi
> Why all ENTP all of a sudden?, you said yourself before that your one of the most introverted person yourself. You don't strike me to be extrovert at all in my opinion, and rather an introvert. I can see INTP, but not ENTP at all.
> 
> @Ruri The TyperVery ENFP like, very ENTJ unlike.


I am _definitely_ an introvert.
But, ENTP fits better than INTP.
I prefer intuition above all other facets.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> fuck no


fuck yea


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> I am _definitely_ an introvert.
> But, ENTP fits better than INTP.
> I prefer intuition above all other facets.


INTPs can have good preference in Ne as well, the difference is that an Ne dom is able to jump and jump from one thing to another like a frog leaping through lily leaves, which I don't identify from you. For example on this site of a perfect typed ENTP would be Mr @Crowbo who has displayed this. I HIGHLY doubt ENTP for you. Plus you have identified your self as an 'introvert'. An ENTP despite being more introverted than other extroverted types, is still an extrovert and will still gain energy by being with people.


----------



## Reila

Yes.

Skip me.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Me when Turi tells me he's an ENTP


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> INTPs can have good preference in Ne as well, the difference is that an Ne dom is able to jump and jump from one thing to another like a frog leaping through lily leaves, which I don't identify from you. For example on this site of a perfect typed ENTP would be Mr @Crowbo who has displayed this. I HIGHLY doubt ENTP for you. Plus you have identified your self as an 'introvert'. An ENTP despite being more introverted than other extroverted types, is still an extrovert and will still gain energy by being with people.


Inferior Feeling doesn't fit.
I think I've shown quite a lot of "Ne" here tbh.

I think applying a bunch of things from outside of typology, to typology, is "Ne".

Most of my posts are clean off the top of my head as well, whole lot of literal extraversion of my thinking, intuition and perception going on.

Re: the letters though, yeah, I'm not an E.
Perhaps I should expand my understanding of E/I, though.

I "gain energy" when around people if I'm doing something I want to do i.e playing music - I'll play all night.
But if I'm doing literally anything I don't want to do, I want to escape the situation and a lot of the time I genuinely "want" to be by myself.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Ain't no X about it muthafuckaaaaaaa


the only way I can see you as Ne - dominant is how fast you change between types, lel.


IXTP, if you are even saying yourself that you are an introvert, then there is no way you are ENTP.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Me when Turi tells me he's an ENTP


Not a fan of UFC, but I dig Conor.

I predicted in advance that Mayweather was gonna take him, all my friends were like nah Conor gonna come out swinging and I said yeah, he probably will - but he ain't gonna win, because Mayweather is like the greatest defensive boxer of all time and it's a boxing match.


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> the only way I can see you as Ne - dominant is how fast you change between types, lel.
> 
> 
> IXTP, if you are even saying yourself that you are an introvert, then there is no way you are ENTP.


I don't "lead" with any form of thinking or judging function though.
I lead with iNtUiTiOn.
More about exploring possibilities and ideas than classifying them or defining them.

Also, in Socionics, Ti totally sucks.
Sounds like a complete dickhead.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Inferior Feeling doesn't fit.
> I think I've shown quite a lot of "Ne" here tbh.
> 
> I think applying a bunch of things from outside of typology, to typology, is "Ne".
> 
> Most of my posts are clean off the top of my head as well, whole lot of literal extraversion of my thinking, intuition and perception going on.
> 
> Re: the letters though, yeah, I'm not an E.
> Perhaps I should expand my understanding of E/I, though.
> 
> I "gain energy" when around people if I'm doing something I want to do i.e playing music - I'll play all night.
> But if I'm doing literally anything I don't want to do, I want to escape the situation and a lot of the time I genuinely "want" to be by myself.


Introverts will gain energy if you were talk to them about their favourite topics as well that they love, infact everyone does. As for the top of your head thinking, INTPs are known to be quite scattered minded as well (no offence to you INTPs, I love you all <3) but much more analytical rather than rambling, which an ENTP would rather do. I had an ENTP friend (no longer a friend due to being a giant egotistical random arse) who would say stuff with zero thinking kind of like a steam machine that shoots out steam. He speaks first then thinks first.

Also, Mcgregor was a UFC champion not a boxer, of course he's going to get stomped by an undefeatable boxer who is 50-0. I mean if Mayweather was able to beat Pacquiao, Mcgregor did not have much of a chance. Mayweather was sustaining his stanima the first few rounds to out tire Mcgregor. When Mcgregor got tired Mayweather went for the move for the technical knockout.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> I don't "lead" with any form of thinking or judging function though.
> I lead with iNtUiTiOn.
> More about exploring possibilities and ideas than classifying them or defining them.
> 
> Also, in Socionics, Ti totally sucks.
> Sounds like a complete dickhead.


wat?

Ti is the function you use in almost every thread you create, there is no way you are Ne-dom or Extrovert, atleast that's what I think.


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> the only way I can see you as Ne - dominant is how fast you change between types, lel.
> 
> 
> IXTP, if you are even saying yourself that you are an introvert, then there is no way you are ENTP.





Rydori said:


> Introverts will gain energy if you were talk to them about their favourite topics as well that they love, infact everyone does. As for the top of your head thinking, INTPs are known to be quite scattered minded as well (no offence to you INTPs, I love you all <3) but much more analytical rather than rambling, which an ENTP would rather do. I had an ENTP friend (no longer a friend due to being a giant egotistical random arse) who would say stuff with zero thinking kind of like a steam machine that shoots out steam. He speaks first then thinks first.
> 
> Also, Mcgregor was a UFC champion not a boxer, of course he's going to get stomped by an undefeatable boxer who is 50-0. I mean if Mayweather was able to beat Pacquiao, Mcgregor did not have much of a chance. Mayweather was sustaining his stanima the first few rounds to out tire Mcgregor. When Mcgregor got tired Mayweather went for the move for the technical knockout.


Yeah that Mayweather McGregor fight went down exactly as anyone with half a brain would have expected.
I can't pretend I didn't "want" Conor to pull off the fairytale win but fact is, that's exactly what is was - a fairytale.

Re: INTP-ENTP - I believe I display E traits here on this forum as well in the way I basically just bounce ideas off of people, and ask for thoughts etc on where things are at ATM.

Introversion at least in this respect would flesh it out entirely, internally, then express them, I think.
I don't know. Need to do some research.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Yeah that Mayweather McGregor fight went down exactly as anyone with half a brain would have expected.
> I can't pretend I didn't "want" Conor to pull off the fairytale win but fact is, that's exactly what is was - a fairytale.
> 
> Re: INTP-ENTP - I believe I display E traits here on this forum as well in the way I basically just bounce ideas off of people, and ask for thoughts etc on where things are at ATM.
> 
> Introversion at least in this respect would flesh it out entirely, internally, then express them, I think.
> I don't know. Need to do some research.


On a site like this where people mostly post with constructed thoughts and opinions, extroversion/introversion can't be shown as compared to real life, online video call or even an online chat where chats are more immediate. Still I go with my point that you're an INTP and not an ENTP.

Also, most of the mcgregor fans were wannabes boxer lovers.


----------



## Turi

@Rydori - I still think ENFJ is solid, regardless of the 'Write 5 things' thread response. lol.


I'ma spam up a quick ENTP run-through based on this:
Wikisocion ILE composite - Wikisocion

Basically a blog so I'll just cram it in a spoiler.


* *





Ne, won't bother going into it because it's entirely accurate.

Ti:


> ILEs are obsessed with how things work, and how they will work together. Understanding how something works is merely the baseline for the ILE. When the ILE finds something new or interesting he thinks about how it could be used in conjunction with other objects he has come into contact with in the past.


So accurate it hurts. 



> The ILE will freely voice comments on whether a rule (especially one imposed on him by society) makes sense to him. If it does not, he will break the rule or find a creative way of mocking it to express his dissent, rather than working within the system itself to change the rule.


Also extremely accurate and highlights an aspect I can work on, regardless of whether I'm an ENTP or not - rather than break rules and mock them - I could be productive and provide alternatives.



> The ILE is not afraid of discussing and arguing his views, and may appear to take them more seriously than he actually does. The ILE only makes use of structural frameworks if he can see some kind of intuitive relevance in them, e.g. to make sense of and solve a problem he is interested in. Thus his thoughts may often appear unstructured.


Clearly reflected on this forum, haha.

Se:


> The ILE finds it difficult to get himself to do uninteresting, tedious work simply out of responsibility. If he has to, he will acutely feel his own lack of discipline. Thus the ILE is more comfortable when he has a flexible schedule and is free to pursue whatever seems most interesting to him at the moment.
> 
> The ILE is typically only able to sustain short periods of strenuous activity.
> 
> ILEs are uninterested in forcing people to do things, and are not keen on those who impose their will on others, so they do not take well to direct commands. They often detest authority exercised in this way, and will often challenge abuses of power. When backed into a corner by an aggressive Se, the often harmless appearing ILE will immediately rise to meet the threat and strike it down with carefully crafted ease. The impact the ILE has on society is usually through his understanding of how the world works rather than a position of material influence. For example, an ILE might rather advise a person in power than hold an official position of high authority. He will only take such a position if it is necessary (and if no one else will do so).


Again, incredibly accurate - sounds like it kind of ticks a few "ADD" boxes, and touches on my dislike for the MBTI "Te", which is something I've never had a problem slapping down.

Fi:


> Emotional responses to trauma will often manifest themselves several years later, triggered by things that seem to have little to do with the event responsible for the reaction e.g. abandonment issues surface after visiting a nursing home.


I could write an essay on the many ways this is accurate - this is actually something that's helped me learn 'life lessons' that were taught to me many years ago, as well.



> An ILE may view many accepted moral standards with scorn if they do not make logical sense to him and may be frustrated if convenient loopholes in a system are said to be 'out of bounds' morally. Indeed, the ILE may come to the conclusion that if he has not done anything legally wrong, then he could not possibly have done something morally wrong.


This doesn't really apply. It's kind of backwards for me - I'll break the law, and not see a problem with it morally if it doesn't affect anybody i.e cutting across someones lawn regardless of a 'no trespassing' sign, or jaywalking, driving 20km over the speed limit on rural/country roads when I think the speed limit is too low etc.

Si:


> ILEs need assistance with balancing their inner life and deriving enjoyment from all the things in life around them, and not just their mental activities. ILEs appreciate people with a solid sensory awareness that can help them feel a healthy sense of pleasure from their surroundings.


Bang-on. I was and still am genuinely appreciative of people who help me get out of my head - i.e friends asking me to hit an open mic or a jam session with them, or go around their place for some video games, or even here on this forum when Candy Apple suggested I was an ISTP - getting out and doing "Se" stuff helped get me out of my head - and I'm honestly thankful for this, because I gave it a real shot and now understand how excellent 'getting out of my head' via sensory experiences is for my mental health.

Fe:


> Enjoy lively, animated and fun interaction with people, but tend to be unemotional when left on their own. However, he is not inclined to create this atmosphere himself but can create situations where there is a good chance that others will take the emotional initiative and create a fun and emotionally stimulating atmosphere. Failure at such attempts are met with dismay, which the individual either hides or reacts to with frustration and annoyance.


This is an awkward one, because it fits, yet I'm really socially awkward - to the point I'm kind of creepy, and stand out as an outsider in groups (i.e, why is this guy here?) - at the same time - I like _observing_ other people enjoying a lively, animated atmosphere - and although I can't create this via social skills, I play music to provide this atmosphere for people.

It's literally the reason I enjoy gigging.
Funnily enough, if people don't dig me, I get defensive and think "fuck you" which ties in beautifully to the last line there.



> He may misjudge the mood of a situation and unintentionally irritate those around him in an attempt to raise the mood. Lacking the finesse of someone leading with Ethics, he may be interpreted as silly or immature by those who think that a sense of occasion is important.


I don't recall ever misjudging the mood of a situation, and I'm not a 'clown' or anything of the sort - I'd never be interpreted as 'silly' - immature, yeah, definitely, but it's for other reasons i.e "why won't you talk about anything serious?" i.e finances etc.

Ni:


> While the ILE may seem entirely spontaneous to the observer, he will often plan extensively for the fallout of his ideas in order to rally the support of others and guide it towards actualization. As a by-product, most ILEs will view lectures about foresight and planning as irritating and unnecessary. There is no need to go over that which he has already considered, in the privacy of his own mind.


Outside of seeming to be 'entirely spontaneous', this is scarily accurate.
It actually pisses me off, a lot, when people try to tell me to think of this or that with regards to my ideas etc, because I've already done it. It's redundant. 
These people get met with essentially a brick wall of "I know. I know. I know. I know. Okay. I know. Yep. Yep." and if they keep going on, silence as I just ignore them - I suppose this actually ties into the childish/immature aspects of Fe above.



> Additionally, with too much attention to consequences the ILE loses the thrill of discovery associated with his base function and finds it difficult to think outside of Ni's natural complement: Se. He prefers to think about immediate possibilities (Ne) and what can be done to materialize them (Ti) rather than to dwell on the outcome of what might or might not be.


I agree with most of this, except I quite enjoy theorising on possible outcomes, and like to take time out to actually do that, when I have ideas and whatnot - I see this as just part of exploring the idea.

I must have spent a good 2 hours straight, just laying in the dark thinking of how it's going to go down, before starting up my most recent band (which I have since scrapped, due to getting bored of the genre, venues, and target audience).

Te:


> When the demand exists, the ILE will deliver a practical and realistic rationale or solution, but be prepared for a tack that is singularly unorthodox. The ILE will not be boxed in by the rules of convention, rather he will actively search for a new way to perform a task. In this way, ILEs are often seen cutting corners. To others, this may be seen as snubbing the rules, and rightfully so, because the ILE dislikes the idea of a preset way of performing a task. It is counter-intuitive to their Ego. To the ILE, they are more likely playfully reinventing convention in order to show how their skills are best used or perhaps to prove that their manner of approaching the task surpasses that of Te-ego types in efficiency and practicality.


Very accurate as well.

ENTP may very well be my true type - at least, in accordance with Socionics.
There's just something about it, that's so right.

Re: the Common Roles - The Debater is the only one that's accurate, I could probably think of ways the Career Guru is a fit, but it wouldn't be in relation to my career, rather it would be in relation to gathering knowledge pertaining to subjects and topics I'm interested in.
The Clown doesn't fit. Outgoing Nerd doesn't fit, because I'm not outgoing - but I could easily be this guy, amongst friends.

Main issue is introversion v extraversion - I'm not an extravert.
5w4 Enneagram probably seriously affects this.

/endblog


----------



## Reila

I don't think so. I thought you were INTP (not ENTP) for the longest time, but according to functions, not Socionics shenaningans.

Skip me.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> I don't think so. I thought you were INTP (not ENTP) for the longest time, but according to functions, not Socionics shenaningans.
> 
> Skip me.


Socionics is mad fun.


----------



## Pippo

In JCF, I'll bet on INTP or maybe INFJ


----------



## Clockheart

but of course


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Guess you won then.


----------



## Turi

You don't 'vibe' ISFJ, I wouldn't have a clue what your preferences are, though.
Not exactly handy.


----------



## Rydori

Intp for my points I said earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Intp for my points I said earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just did the celebrity-types ENTP-INTP test, 59% ENTP, 41% INTP.
Re: "functions" - I prefer Ne over Ti.


I've got to admit, I've got an issue with basically the whole idea of 'functions' and 'function axis', because, contrary to popular forum belief (lol), I know myself very well.
I know, beyond any doubt, that I use 'Ne' and 'Ni', and that neither is negative, neither is a 'shadow' function, both are healthy AF, compliment each other, and they're both just me being an 'intuitive' type - 

The only problem I've had, was trying to basically force myself into a box of sorts - which is just absurd.
The most likely candidates are the two dominant N types that prefer Thinking - ENTP and INTJ.

I can accept that we apply say, intuition to ourselves as "Ni", and intuition to the outside world as "Ne" etc - but if someone prefers 'intuition' then why wouldn't they just apply that both internally and externally?

I think the idea of splitting 'intuition' into Ni and Ne is flawed - same with all the preferences.
I think it makes more sense to consider them as both the same thing, within either an introvert or extravert - i.e, INxx types use both possess positive Ne and Ni, and ENxx types the same.

This is probably why so many people have issues with am I an INFJ or INFP etc - because they're relating to both Ni and Ne, as well as Fi and Fe - and can see both, within themselves, positively i.e not 'inferior'.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

still think Ti-dom.


----------



## Crowbo

yeah


----------



## Pippo

Mhm


----------



## Reila

Doubtful.


----------



## Sybow

Yes, I do think so.


----------



## Clockheart

probable


----------



## Pippo

Yea - 1
Nay - 0


----------



## Azure Dreamer

likely true


----------



## Aluminum Frost

perhaps


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Just did the celebrity-types ENTP-INTP test, 59% ENTP, 41% INTP.
> Re: "functions" - I prefer Ne over Ti.
> 
> 
> I've got to admit, I've got an issue with basically the whole idea of 'functions' and 'function axis', because, contrary to popular forum belief (lol), I know myself very well.
> I know, beyond any doubt, that I use 'Ne' and 'Ni', and that neither is negative, neither is a 'shadow' function, both are healthy AF, compliment each other, and they're both just me being an 'intuitive' type -
> 
> The only problem I've had, was trying to basically force myself into a box of sorts - which is just absurd.
> The most likely candidates are the two dominant N types that prefer Thinking - ENTP and INTJ.
> 
> I can accept that we apply say, intuition to ourselves as "Ni", and intuition to the outside world as "Ne" etc - but if someone prefers 'intuition' then why wouldn't they just apply that both internally and externally?
> 
> I think the idea of splitting 'intuition' into Ni and Ne is flawed - same with all the preferences.
> I think it makes more sense to consider them as both the same thing, within either an introvert or extravert - i.e, INxx types use both possess positive Ne and Ni, and ENxx types the same.
> 
> This is probably why so many people have issues with am I an INFJ or INFP etc - because they're relating to both Ni and Ne, as well as Fi and Fe - and can see both, within themselves, positively i.e not 'inferior'.


I mean you can keep doing those online tests, but they don't serve much use if you sway to a certain type, in where you then get skewed results because of what you got. I mean you did score higher than INTP as ENTP, but you could of swayed the answers slightly to get the result. INTP or INFJ is still my answer for you.

I'm guessing above user is @Azure Dreamer, in who I don't really have evidence to deny he's an ENFJ, so correct!


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> I mean you can keep doing those online tests, but they don't serve much use if you sway to a certain type, in where you then get skewed results because of what you got. I mean you did score higher than INTP as ENTP, but you could of swayed the answers slightly to get the result. INTP or INFJ is still my answer for you.
> 
> I'm guessing above user is @Azure Dreamer, in who I don't really have evidence to deny he's an ENFJ, so correct!


Nah, I don't "sway" shit, legit response every time.
But, I think tests are shit, full stop.
Also celebrity-types (or idrlabs) uses function "axis" which I think they basically just plucked out of thin air.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Nah, I don't "sway" shit, legit response every time.
> But, I think tests are shit, full stop.
> Also celebrity-types (or idrlabs) uses function "axis" which I think they basically just plucked out of thin air.


Apparently they changed their name to IDRLabs.

You might want to update your signature after your recent revelation about your socionics type, dear.


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> Apparently they changed their name to IDRLabs.
> 
> You might want to update your signature after your recent revelation about your socionics type, dear.


I mean any website called "celebritytypes.com" sounds like some garbage buzzfeed shit that'll give information less accurate than the flat earth theory.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> I mean any website called "celebritytypes.com" sounds like some garbage buzzfeed shit that'll give information less accurate than the flat earth theory.


They actually have some interesting articles on their interpretations of the functions and typology.

https://www.idrlabs.com/articles.php

I wouldn't call them the authority, there really isn't any authority, but they're not weird tumblr typologists.


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> They actually have some interesting articles on their interpretations of the functions and typology.
> 
> https://www.idrlabs.com/articles.php
> 
> I wouldn't call them the authority, there really isn't any authority, but they're not weird tumblr typologists.


Well speaking hypothetically, your not going to find much of a reliable source for MBTI since the whole thing itself is less than a theory and more of a hypothesis. I mean it'll be considered today like using VCR tapes today rather than blue-ray which isn't even the most most recent thing, since CD's are considered to be quite obselete today.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Well speaking hypothetically, your not going to find much of a reliable source for MBTI since the whole thing itself is less than a theory and more of a hypothesis. I mean it'll be considered today like using VCR tapes today rather than blue-ray which isn't even the most most recent thing, since CD's are considered to be quite obselete today.


I'll say the time-old lesson for this site: "Don't judge a book by its cover."

I'd encourage you to take the time to take a peek at some of the articles.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Apparently they changed their name to IDRLabs.
> 
> You might want to update your signature after your recent revelation about your socionics type, dear.


Iffy on that alteration, I'ma break the rules again and roll ILx Socionics type.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Iffy on that alteration, I'ma break the rules again and roll ILx Socionics type.


Still hanging on ILI? Why?


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Still hanging on ILI? Why?


I don't believe splitting N, T, F or S into introverted or extraverted forms makes sense.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

I'm a bit baffled as to why you suddenly changed three letters of your type, @Turi. I'd have thought an INF typing was a snug fit for you.


----------



## Turi

Soul Kitchen said:


> I'm a bit baffled as to why you suddenly changed three letters of your type, @Turi. I'd have thought an INF typing was a snug fit for you.


Mostly it's just a type that keeps appearing too often to ignore.
Same with INTJ.
Which is luls.


----------



## Temizzle

@Soul Kitchen, I'd say INTP is correct. 

Lol, classic:


> Yes, love exists - at least insofar as it's understood to be a state of chemical release, when in proximity of the object of your affections.


Next questions an INTP might ask: 
- How does one define "object of your affections" 
- What are the physical limitations of "proximity" and how does one explain variations in proximal ranges for different individuals.


----------



## Pippo

Eeyup.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> @Soul Kitchen, I'd say INTP is correct.
> 
> Lol, classic:
> 
> Next questions an INTP might ask:
> - How does one define "object of your affections"
> - What are the physical limitations of "proximity" and how does one explain variations in proximal ranges for different individuals.


Sounds a little too xSTJ for xNTP, all dem deetz.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Lol, what.


----------



## Pippo

Since I'm bored with the low momentum and I haven't gotten a response to my type in the last few times I tried, I'll go again.

Yeah seems right.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Merriweather said:


> Since I'm bored with the low momentum and I haven't gotten a response to my type in the last few times I tried, I'll go again.
> 
> Yeah seems right.


I didn't see your previous post.

What do you think of ESTJ? Honestly, I think you could be any xxTJ type, lol.


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> I didn't see your previous post.
> 
> What do you think of ESTJ? Honestly, I think you could be any xxTJ type, lol.


I've compared myself to other EXTJs and I've found two things:
I typically criticize them for being undiplomatic or emotionally insensitive
They attempt to take control of almost any situation they're in with obscene directness

I'm disinclined to think that, and after having:
Scored as INTJ on my original dichotomy tests
Scoring as INFJ on the Official Assessment
Scoring as INTJ and occasionally INTP on the Cognitive Functions test
Spent time introspecting about Si vs Ni
Reading through descriptions of types

I'm pretty doubtful that I'm an Si-dom or aux.


----------



## Rydori

INTJ or ENTJ as I have previously stated.

*Assume xNFJ for me, my nature is quite ambiverted which could lean to INFJ*


----------



## Mr Castelo

Merriweather said:


> I've compared myself to other EXTJs and I've found two things:
> I typically criticize them for being undiplomatic or emotionally insensitive
> They attempt to take control of almost any situation they're in with obscene directness


Not all Te-doms are like that. I find that some can be pretty diplomatic/polite, sometimes more so than IxTJs. IxTJs have Fe as a blind spot, so they can be completely unaware of how they come across to others. According to research, ESTJs and ENTJs are the two types that scored the highest on Emotional Intelligence.



Bulletin for Psychological Type said:


> In a the recent issue of the Bulletin for Psychological Type (Vol. 29, No.3 2006), one of the authors, Henry “Dick” Thompson (2006, p. 18), reported on some of his research into EI and Type. One finding I found quite interesting was that of the 5 personality types with the highest overall EQ score, three preferred Feeling and two preferred Thinking. In fact the top 2 were ENTJ and ESTJ ! (followed by ENFJ, ESFP, and ENFP). Of the 5 personality types with the lowest overall EQ score, three were Feeling types and two were Thinking types. And surprisingly, the bottom two were Feeling types: ISFJ and INFP! People looking for a correlation between EQ and Feeling won’t find it in Thompson’s research! About the only conclusion Thompson seemed willing to risk from this study was it appears that the EQ measures have a bias towards Extraversion.


Source.

And I find that to be true about the Te-doms I know. They can be controlling, yes, but they usually also know how to put people at ease emotionally and "charm" them to their side. You can't easily accomplish this by being rude or overly direct.

-Skip me, please-


----------



## Turi

Yep.

Assume xNTx where I have all of the following at godlike levels: Ni, Ne, Ti, Te.. and the following as suckage: Si and Se.


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've compared myself to other EXTJs and I've found two things:
> I typically criticize them for being undiplomatic or emotionally insensitive
> They attempt to take control of almost any situation they're in with obscene directness
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Te-doms are like that. I find that some can be pretty diplomatic/polite, sometimes more so than IxTJs. IxTJs have Fe as a blind spot, so they can be completely unaware of how they come across to others. According to research, ESTJs and ENTJs are the two types that scored the highest on Emotional Intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletin for Psychological Type said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a the recent issue of the Bulletin for Psychological Type (Vol. 29, No.3 2006), one of the authors, Henry “Dick” Thompson (2006, p. 18), reported on some of his research into EI and Type. One finding I found quite interesting was that of the 5 personality types with the highest overall EQ score, three preferred Feeling and two preferred Thinking. In fact the top 2 were ENTJ and ESTJ ! (followed by ENFJ, ESFP, and ENFP). Of the 5 personality types with the lowest overall EQ score, three were Feeling types and two were Thinking types. And surprisingly, the bottom two were Feeling types: ISFJ and INFP! People looking for a correlation between EQ and Feeling won’t find it in Thompson’s research! About the only conclusion Thompson seemed willing to risk from this study was it appears that the EQ measures have a bias towards Extraversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source.
> 
> And I find that to be true about the Te-doms I know. They can be controlling, yes, but they usually also know how to put people at ease emotionally and "charm" them to their side. You can't easily accomplish this by being rude or overly direct.
> 
> -Skip me, please-
Click to expand...

I get the idea about #NotAllTeDoms, but I have almost always observed negative behavior from them. They may understand emotions well, but they're not too keen on using it for more noble pursuits as much as sending people hate mail or bullying them.

We also have to take into account how much more I relate to Inferior Se.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Sounds a little too xSTJ for xNTP, all dem deetz.


Your interpretation, maybe. The questions, not so much. 

Characteristic of an INTP to look for an objective, quantifiable explanation for something like love. By defining the variables, you can tune them and see what happens when you test the boundaries. Gives you a more functional, concrete understanding of an ethereal emotional concept.
@Merriweather, have you asked yourself the foremost question: Which dom function is most natural to you that you use 90% of the time? 

I look around, most of the time I can clearly identify it in people, even introverted ones. 

ISTJ who constantly reminisces on her past, hangs on to sentimental things from her childhood, reluctant to go into new things based on negative outcomes from past experiences. More forced and conscious I see her enjoying making lists, organizing things, creating action plans. 

ENFJ who bases every action she does on what should be done according to common ethics. Huge emphasis on cultural celebrations, reciprocation. Extends these expectations to the people around her. More consciously I see her taking time to reflect, focusing on following her instincts. 

INTJ who spends most his time observing, reading, learning, and contemplating. Light-handed with taking action, but takes action where it's necessary. Far more keen on building an as-close-to-the-truth as possible view of the universe, our place within it, and the life trajectories of himself and those around him.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> @Merriweather, have you asked yourself the foremost question: Which dom function is most natural to you that you use 90% of the time?
> 
> I look around, most of the time I can clearly identify it in people, even introverted ones.
> 
> ISTJ who constantly reminisces on her past, hangs on to sentimental things from her childhood, reluctant to go into new things based on negative outcomes from past experiences. More forced and conscious I see her enjoying making lists, organizing things, creating action plans.
> 
> ENFJ who bases every action she does on what should be done according to common ethics. Huge emphasis on cultural celebrations, reciprocation. Extends these expectations to the people around her. More consciously I see her taking time to reflect, focusing on following her instincts.
> 
> INTJ who spends most his time observing, reading, learning, and contemplating. Light-handed with taking action, but takes action where it's necessary. Far more keen on building an as-close-to-the-truth as possible view of the universe, our place within it, and the life trajectories of himself and those around him.


The ISTJ being who-Oh...I know who you're talking about.

I have, and I've already decided, as evident, that my dominant function is Ni.

Every now and then I get the notion that I might be a Te-dom because of my interactions in some conversations or debates/arguments, but upon interacting with an actual EXTJ, there's a very noticeable difference between them and me.


----------



## Reila

ISTJ, if anything.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Merriweather said:


> I get the idea about #NotAllTeDoms, but I have almost always observed negative behavior from them. They may understand emotions well, but they're not too keen on using it for more noble pursuits as much as sending people hate mail or bullying them.


If that's your experience, fine. In my experience, not all are like that. Imo, Fe-doms and Se-doms are far more likely to be bullies than Te-doms, since Te-doms are usually more concerned with practical matters than to go out of their way to bully people.



> We also have to take into account how much more I relate to Inferior Se.


In what way do you relate to it?

The reason I'm considering Te-dom for you, among some others, is because that is the function that sticks out the most to me, way more than any other. In the case of Ni-doms, usually Ni takes much of their mental energy, and they adopt a more detached approach to matters concerning the external world, almost like they're removed from it. I don't get that feeling from you, you seem much more direct and straight-forward to me, but that's all I can say from the limited interaction that I have with you over the internet.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> The ISTJ being who-Oh...I know who you're talking about.
> 
> I have, and I've already decided, as evident, that my dominant function is Ni.
> 
> Every now and then I get the notion that I might be a Te-dom because of my interactions in some conversations or debates/arguments, but upon interacting with an actual EXTJ, there's a very noticeable difference between them and me.


INTJ observes, ENTJ executes. 

If you spend more time observing yourself and how the things you do factor into the grander scope of yourself -- well... 
Conversely, if you spend more time compiling evidence, fine-tuning systems you've created in your life, undertaking projects, that's another story. 

Also the question is, to delineate the two, which of the two above activities is most natural and effortless to you as your forward drive? For most of your life, that is.


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> In what way do you relate to it?
> 
> The reason I'm considering Te-dom for you, among some others, is because that is the function that sticks out the most to me, way more than any other. In the case of Ni-doms, usually Ni takes much of their mental energy, and they adopt a more detached approach to matters concerning the external world, almost like they're removed from it. I don't get that feeling from you, you seem much more direct and straight-forward to me, but that's all I can say from the limited interaction that I have with you over the internet.


As I've heard multiple definitions, I'll cover what parts of inferior Se I've personally experienced.

#1 - Sensory Awareness Problems
This kind of thing has been hindering my progress and success in life since I was little. Part of it was being stuck in my head and not paying attention, but I began to notice how even if I _tried_ to pay attention to, for example, math problems or pieces of writing, I'd continually misread them and have to shut my eyes tightly and then re-open them to see if I might read what the text actually said. If I tried to look for a specific item in a pantry, I'd find almost everything but that. I noticed it even earlier today, when I was trying to find the INTp section on a website for socionics, I had to drag my eyes across each of the columns several times before I actually found it:









#2 - Indulgence
This is one I'm really not too happy to talk about, so I'll keep it short. Indulgence in junk food, sodas, sexual pleasure, has been the hardest habit for me to break. Even if I attempt to will myself away from those sorts of things, I'm kept in a trance that I can't escape.

#3 - Distrust of Physical Environment
Partially as an extension of #1, I've trusted details coming from my senses quite a lot less, despite my strongly-held belief in Empiricism. If I am certain I placed a book in my bag, but I can't quite feel it, I still feel an inherent need to check it. I'm prone to hearing footsteps and suspecting that someone is either behind me or watching me, only to find that no one is within 100 meters of me. Reading instructions has been difficult because I'm prone to misinterpreting it based on the data.

Even any of the mispellings or poorly worded sentences you see in this piece are simply because I don't notice them, even after reading them 5 times. My mind fills in the gaps that aren't there.


----------



## Mr Castelo

If @Temizzle is mistyped, then I might be mistyped too, because I relate quite a bit to how he words his posts and the content of them also.

@Reila I'm still considering it.

How much does this description resonate with you? Imo, it's one of the most accurate ones in the internet.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> INTJ observes, ENTJ executes.
> 
> If you spend more time observing yourself and how the things you do factor into the grander scope of yourself -- well...
> Conversely, if you spend more time compiling evidence, fine-tuning systems you've created in your life, undertaking projects, that's another story.
> 
> Also the question is, to delineate the two, which of the two above activities is most natural and effortless to you as your forward drive? For most of your life, that is.


The former.

I've noticed one thing I haven't particularly related to very well with Te was the focus on evidence. It's certainly a useful tool, but it doesn't serve as the end-all be-all for me. I'm more likely to first clash the ideas, find possible results, and then check if there's any evidence.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> The former.
> 
> I've noticed one thing I haven't particularly related to very well with Te was the focus on evidence. It's certainly a useful tool, but it doesn't serve as the end-all be-all for me. I'm more likely to first clash the ideas, find possible results, and then check if there's any evidence.


I may have worded that wrong... I said evidence but I meant resources. Te more focused on results than evidence / truth.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> I may have worded that wrong... I said evidence but I meant resources. Te more focused on results than evidence / truth.


What _kind_ of resources?

Sources of information?


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> If @Temizzle is mistyped, then I might be mistyped too, because I relate quite a bit to how he words his posts and the content of them also.
> 
> @Reila I'm still considering it.
> 
> How much does this description resonate with you? Imo, it's one of the most accurate ones in the internet.


Good link. From these descriptors I identify with ENTP more than ENTJ. Frustratingly, I identify with ENTJ too, lol. INTx not so much.



Merriweather said:


> What _kind_ of resources?
> 
> Sources of information?


Resources are anything that helps you achieve your end. If information is one piece of that puzzle, then yes sources of information. If weaponry is another, then...


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Resources are anything that helps you achieve your end. If information is one piece of that puzzle, then yes sources of information. If weaponry is another, then...


I might do that, but I don't consciously think about it as much.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I might do that, but I don't consciously think about it as much.


Would you mind exploring @Mr Castelo's link, explore I/ENTJ, I/ESTJ, and give us your brief sense on them? Maybe take a gander at INTP as well.


----------



## Rydori

Hey Vsauce here!

What direction is "Down?"


----------



## Pippo

Enfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes


----------



## Lacy

Don't know enough to say accurately, but ENFJ wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Turi

@Merriweather - It's a possibility.
@Azure Dreamer - yeah.
@Lacy Tears - yeah, I think you're very much INFP, lol.



What's the difference between introversion, and boredom?

I'm just thinking, I tick every box for introversion, literally return 100% introversion results - but there's a couple of reasons for it, I think.

First is, I don't really like people. Don't like 'gatherings'. The only people I want to deal with, are my close friends and family, and that's literally it. Circle of friends is about 3.
Any question in any test, any explanation of 'functions' or dichotomy etc, that incorporates 'people' as a part of extraversion, will be met with a massive 'no thanks' from me immediately.

Should be more 'object' related questionnaires, try to gauge external stimulation, without 'people' involved.

Yesterday, I fixed up my daughters tricycle, had a puncture in one of the tyres - I've never fixed this before, only dealt with adult bikes etc - so it was weird, it was new - I winged the whole thing - took the bike away from my wife and daughter in order to concentrate - and I was thinking, surely this is a form of extraversion?

I was having fun exploring and understanding how this process worked, it was a piece of piss, don't get me wrong - it didn't exactly challenge me - but I enjoyed it, a lot - that's the kind of thing I enjoy - I feel like it's a form of extraversion. 
Just not people related.

It's an object. The source of energy and inspiration is coming from outside my body.
I don't feel this way about people, at all.
Replace the tricyle with a guitar, and it's the same thing for me - I can spend all day and all night playing guitar - is this not a form of extraversion?

If I'm interacting with the outside world and being inspired by it - energised by it - enough to keep going and going and going - surely, this is extraversion?

Does the same concept not apply to personality theory?
If I'm energised by reading about it, reading into the functions, internet forums, learning about Socionics, chipping in my 2p, theorising, incorporating ideas from unrelated fields into it - and am mentally stimulated by this, enough to not stop until I basically force myself to go to bed - and only because I decide to let an idea stew in my head - surely this is extraversion?
The theory exists. The books exist. Outside of my body. Outside of my mind.

Even video games, I was playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2 last night, and just thinking what an amazing game it is, I love it - could play it for hours on end - recommended it to a friend who's got a Switch etc - surely, getting hooked on stuff like this is a form of extraversion, even though it includes nobody else (outside of a FB message to a friend).

Is the above examples of an 'introverted' extravert?
I.E someone who gets energy and inspiration from sources outside themselves - but not people?

It's like the second people are involved, gone, introvert extraordinaire - and I think this is because they bore me a lot of the time.
Larger gatherings bore me. It's basically like watching a movie I've already seen a million times.
I know how it'll go. Someone has too much to drink, someone else has an argument with their partner, someone else thinks he's funny because he karaokes "I Will Always Love You", etc.. it's boring the way people pretty much just play their pre-defined roles.

The face might change, but _somebody_ is going to ask me "why are you so quiet, why don't you interact, are you gay? Don't you like it here? Hahaha come have some fun. Oh, you don't really drink? Hahaha that's cool, good on you, don't wanna turn out like me do ya HAHAHAHAHA" that shit bores me to tears.

Am I an introvert for wanting to leave that situation, or an extravert for wanting to do something that doesn't bore me?

Then you have to consider - this entire post is essentially introspection.. stereotypically, the introverts favourite past-time. 
Get more excited introspecting and sort of thinking about how I perceive the world, than actually engaging with it. 
But all these thoughts are based outside of myself, are they not.

Eh.

I think I/E is a pretty blurry line, when you remove people.


----------



## Reila

No, sir.


----------



## Pippo

From all you wrote on the "5 facts about yourself and type the person above" thread, you look like a pretty clear INFP.


----------



## Literally Gone

A snowball would pass through hell without melting before I believed Turi is accurately typed now. I still think INFP for Reila.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> No, sir.


:O

ESFP for you.
You now love parties and people and whatever happens there.
That's you.
Always.. drinkin' and jumpin' off roofs into pools with Florida Georgia Line being in the foreground as it's so damn loud.


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> I believe[SUB]d[/SUB] Turi is accurately typed now.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Cheers bro.


----------



## Knave

WTF? ENTP for Turi now? Which type haven't you been?


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> WTF? ENTP for Turi now? Which type haven't you been?


Haven't tried ISFJ... outside of that, haven't tried any of the ESxx ones, and ENTP is the only ENxx type I've considered.

ENTP and INTJ are the best fit so far.
Which further confirms (to me), that it doesn't make sense to split the functions into opposing directions.
I understand that's the 'theory', but it doesn't work out for me.

If those two types are the most accurate for me, then it's as simple as N-T-F-S.
Done.

My only issue has been trying to force myself into a box, so to speak, as none of them make sense due to the above split not applying to me.
I recognise Ni and Ne, both healthy, both guiding forces in my life.
I recognise Ti and Te as supporting these.
I recognise Si and Se as inferior.
Make the box N-T-F-S and voila, problem solved.

If you will notice, there's theorists out there who actually try to justify things like INTPs having strong "Ni" due to it being the "6th" function etc etc - come on, this is horseshit.
They have high 'Ni' because they have high 'Ne', it the same thing, it's just N, and it works both ways in N types - it's bubbling under the surface in the form of "Ni", and it's out there and perceiving the world through "Ne".
It's just N.


Look at S - you think an Se type doesn't recognise that it's cold?
But cold is a sense impression. That's Si?
Se types are hyperaware to their sense impressions.
Because they're S types. The split doesn't work out.

I've got an (yes, anecdotal evidence in the form of a sample size of 1) ESTP friend, who's got the best memory of anyone I know.
He clearly remembers how things were, how things felt, what his sense impressions were of situations etc, it's incredible, and he's an ESTP - aware, in the moment, does what he wants - not a J type.
Shit I'd argue he's not an E either, fwiw, but he says he is, so that's that, I guess.


I don't actually care about my type.
I just like learning about this shit atm.
I genuinely am not fussed at all, when I develop my understandings and shift my 'type' to reflect what I think fits at that time.

I literally don't care about consistency with this, at all.
I don't feel like it affects anything.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> The ESxx ones.


Those are saved for next month.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Cheers bro.











INFP for you
Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

ENTP is a possibility, not sure you lead with Ti


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> ENTP is a possibility, not sure you lead with Ti


Most definitely an ENTJ. You should debate @Merriweather about my type!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Loaf

No fucking idea


----------



## Pippo

Yes



Temizzle said:


> ENTP is a possibility, not sure you lead with Ti


It'd explain his strictly anti-government ideology.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> It'd explain his strictly anti-government ideology.


Leading with Ti or Ne would explain that? I'm not strictly anti-government, just in favor of a vastly smaller one.
ESTJ for you.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Leading with Ti or Ne would explain that?


No, no.

Inferior Si would.



Literally God said:


> I'm not strictly anti-government, just in favor of a vastly smaller one.


I didn't mean you were an anarchist.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> No, no.
> 
> Inferior Si would.
> 
> 
> I didn't mean you were an anarchist.


How does inferior Si explain it? EsTJ still.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> How does inferior Si explain it?


Inferior Si has a habit of having a very notoriously libertarian mindset or resisting authority.


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> How does inferior Si explain it? EsTJ still.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Inferior 'Si' _hates_ to be micromanaged - everybody does, but this is a complete stressor for types with inferior Sensing.
Doesn't want rules, guidelines, doesn't want to be told what to do because it doesn't care about established procedures, or laws, etc.
Inferior Si therefore is anti-government and anti-authority, from birth.

I believe inferior 'Si' will manifest almost how we envision 'Fi' in that it's essentially 'don't tell me what to do' and/or 'I do what I want' etc.

I understand you don't believe I'm an ENTP, but I could write for days, based on real-life experience, about how N-T-F-S plays out (i.e from either an ENTP or INTJ point of view).
Both 'Si' and 'Se' are 'inferior functions' for me.

One difference between the two, would be this:

- Inferior 'Si' withdraws, gets depressive, and obsessive (internally, on thoughts) under stress - wants everyone and everything to fuck off i.e escape external reality.
- Inferior 'Se' engages, indulges and obsesses (externally, on things) under stress - wants to get out of it's own head i.e escape internal reality.

I experience both of these depending on the situation, and couldn't care less if this is apparently not a thing.

Does what I wrote about inferior Si fit with you?
Does what I wrote about inferior Se fit with you?


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> - Inferior 'Si' withdraws, gets depressive, and obsessive (internally, on thoughts) under stress - wants everyone and everything to fuck off i.e escape external reality.
> - Inferior 'Se' engages, indulges and obsesses (externally, on things) under stress - wants to get out of it's own head i.e escape internal reality.
> 
> Does what I wrote about inferior Si fit with you?
> Does what I wrote about inferior Se fit with you?


I'll assume you're talking to me if you mentioned inferior Se, since we aren't really proposing that Count is an INTJ.

Yes for inferior Se.
Half-yes for inferior Si.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I'll assume you're talking to me if you mentioned inferior Se, since we aren't really proposing that Count is an INTJ.
> 
> Yes for inferior Se.
> Half-yes for inferior Si.


How would tertiary Si behave

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> How would tertiary Si behave


It basically serves as the rock to the INTP's Ne. It keeps the INTP a bit more grounded, organized, and linear in speech compared to the ENXPs. It can help them store up and organize interesting facts or pieces of information to help fuel their Ne.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> It basically serves as the rock to the INTP's Ne. It keeps the INTP a bit more grounded, organized, and linear in speech compared to the ENXPs. It can help them store up and organize interesting facts or pieces of information to help fuel their Ne.


Can't I just have both inferior Fe and inferior Si?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> It basically serves as the rock to the INTP's Ne. It keeps the INTP a bit more grounded, organized, and *linear in speech compared to the ENXPs*. It can help them store up and organize interesting facts or pieces of information to help fuel their Ne.


+1. Beautifully stated. Particularly the bolded is a clear difference I've noticed.

@Literally God, one you use more comfortably when you're relaxed. The other you've got a strong aversion to. According to theory, at least.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Can't I just have both inferior Fe and inferior Si?


Not according to the theory we work with.

I mean, sure, you can do that, but it doesn't really work.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> +1. Beautifully stated. Particularly the bolded is a clear difference I've noticed.
> 
> @Literally God, one you use more comfortably when you're relaxed. The other you've got a strong aversion to. According to theory, at least.


Well I've got a strong aversion to Fe and pointless bureaucracy. Stupid people trying to tell me what to do as well.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Well I've got a strong aversion to Fe and pointless bureaucracy. Stupid people trying to tell me what to do as well.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


It's the same reason I can't be both a Te-dom and a Pi-Dom.

They're just two completely different ways of interpreting the world, despite using similar tools.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> I'll assume you're talking to me if you mentioned inferior Se, since we aren't really proposing that Count is an INTJ.
> 
> Yes for inferior Se.
> Half-yes for inferior Si.


Nah, I was talking to @Literally God - or kind of, anyone that reads the post, really.
Just trying to express that I think they're both almost the same thing, depends on the situation.

I mean it's easy to relate to.

Inferior Si - something in the real world you haven't deal with yet, and can't? i.e car registration due and you're too poor? Withdraw into your room, kick yourself a little for not sorting it in advance, and mull over "what am I going to do.. what am I going to do.. fuck.." - 'Ne' will kick in at some point and provide a bunch of ideas to solve the problem of course.

Inferior Se - same situation - you engage with something externally to basically pretend it's not happening i.e get into a video game for too long etc - this kind of behaviour is dangerous, it's caused me to miss an assignment once, because it was due that night, I hadn't started it, and I basically just played CoD until I was ready for bed - at which time, oh, I'm too tired to do the assignment now, so I've got an 'excuse', I can justify it to other people now, then I can submit it late and not feel bad, because I went full inferior 'Se' and got absorbed in something else.

If you're constantly making poor decisions like the above, I'd argue the person is an S type (clearly, you can see these problems arise due to poor decisions 'in the moment' - it's a focus on 'the moment', nonetheless) who needs to develop their judgment (and apply it to yourself - should never apply judging functions to other people) - it should be out of character behaviour i.e under stress, in the N types.

I truly do both, though, when under stress, it just depends on the situation.
Example - I quit my job a couple of weeks ago.

Leading up to it, I knew shit was going downhill, and I spent time doing the withdrawal/depressive 'inferior Si' thing - obsessing over what am I going to do? What options do I have? How can I get out of this? Looked for work everywhere etc etc, didn't find shit.
During the same period of time, I escaped into video games and typology forums to get away from the imminent reality of being unemployed - I was _definitely_ going to be quitting this job, regardless of whether I had a new one lined up - I'd already thought it through a lot, it wasn't a split-second decision by any means.

So both forms of inferior S escapism manifested in stressing over that situation and if I had enough money I definitely would have cracked open more than a few cold ones during this time.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Nah, I was talking to @Literally God - or kind of, anyone that reads the post, really.
> Just trying to express that I think they're both almost the same thing, depends on the situation.
> 
> I mean it's easy to relate to.
> 
> Inferior Si - something in the real world you haven't deal with yet, and can't? i.e car registration due and you're too poor? Withdraw into your room, kick yourself a little for not sorting it in advance, and mull over "what am I going to do.. what am I going to do.. fuck.." - 'Ne' will kick in at some point and provide a bunch of ideas to solve the problem of course.
> 
> Inferior Se - same situation - you engage with something externally to basically pretend it's not happening i.e get into a video game for too long etc - this kind of behaviour is dangerous, it's caused me to miss an assignment once, because it was due that night, I hadn't started it, and I basically just played CoD until I was ready for bed - at which time, oh, I'm too tired to do the assignment now, so I've got an 'excuse', I can justify it to other people now, then I can submit it late and not feel bad, because I went full inferior 'Se' and got absorbed in something else.
> 
> If you're constantly making poor decisions like the above, I'd argue the person is an S type (clearly, you can see these problems arise due to poor decisions 'in the moment' - it's a focus on 'the moment', nonetheless) who needs to develop their judgment (and apply it to yourself - should never apply judging functions to other people) - it should be out of character behaviour i.e under stress, in the N types.
> 
> I truly do both, though, when under stress, it just depends on the situation.
> Example - I quit my job a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Leading up to it, I knew shit was going downhill, and I spent time doing the withdrawal/depressive 'inferior Si' thing - obsessing over what am I going to do? What options do I have? How can I get out of this? Looked for work everywhere etc etc, didn't find shit.
> During the same period of time, I escaped into video games and typology forums to get away from the imminent reality of being unemployed - I was _definitely_ going to be quitting this job, regardless of whether I had a new one lined up - I'd already thought it through a lot, it wasn't a split-second decision by any means.
> 
> So both forms of inferior S escapism manifested in stressing over that situation and if I had enough money I definitely would have cracked open more than a few cold ones during this time.


The thing is, I simply don't care much for school. I don't learn much of anything there. I do that on my own.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

even God doesn't care about school.


Yee.


----------



## Pippo

Mayhaps

Still wondering about INFP.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Mayhaps
> 
> Still wondering about INFP.


I still wonder about your type.
Ruri I really think of as Enfp.

Where do you see tertiary Fe in me?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> The thing is, I simply don't care much for school. I don't learn much of anything there. I do that on my own.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Same here - my wife forced me to undertake a degree to 'make use of my brain'.
I never liked school. I was great at everything, but I didn't enjoy it.
Found it boring, and would basically zone out all the time - or not go, some days.
I wound up finishing school a year earlier than I was supposed to.

I was in Year 9, and we moved states - new school got me to do some test before I could enrol, and they placed me into Year 10 on a 6 month basis.
After I completed Year 10 within 6 months, the next year I completed both Year 11 and Year 12 at the same school.

Entire time, bored out of my mind and wanting to be anywhere else.

It's the same deal for University, except, my procrastination drags it out - it's like I don't need to read or study anything, because I already know it. Having to 'cite' 'authority' etc pisses me straight off and makes me not want to keep doing it.
I'd rather just have a quick run through of whatever I'm supposed to read, and wing assignments etc clean off the top of my head without providing any references or citations because I legitimately find them to be nothing but a hindrance.

I honestly don't care what some judge said about some other case.
I don't care what the law states, specifically.
I just want to be able to use my brain creatively without restriction.


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> I still wonder about your type.
> Ruri I really think of as Enfp.
> 
> Where do you see tertiary Fe in me?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I would say ENTP may be a possibility since I hadn't seen your Si at all before, but then again Si is one of those functions that are almost impossible to tell if its in a lower stack, so INTP is alright and is a good fit.

@Ruri The Typer Very ENFP, stronger Te than Si

@Merriweather ENTJ imo


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Same here - my wife forced me to undertake a degree to 'make use of my brain'.
> I never liked school. I was great at everything, but I didn't enjoy it.
> Found it boring, and would basically zone out all the time - or not go, some days.
> I wound up finishing school a year earlier than I was supposed to.
> 
> I was in Year 9, and we moved states - new school got me to do some test before I could enrol, and they placed me into Year 10 on a 6 month basis.
> After I completed Year 10 within 6 months, the next year I completed both Year 11 and Year 12 at the same school.
> 
> Entire time, bored out of my mind and wanting to be anywhere else.
> 
> It's the same deal for University, except, my procrastination drags it out - it's like I don't need to read or study anything, because I already know it. Having to 'cite' 'authority' etc pisses me straight off and makes me not want to keep doing it.
> I'd rather just have a quick run through of whatever I'm supposed to read, and wing assignments etc clean off the top of my head without providing any references or citations because I legitimately find them to be nothing but a hindrance.
> 
> I honestly don't care what some judge said about some other case.
> I don't care what the law states, specifically.
> I just want to be able to use my brain creatively without restriction.


Would an INTP really care about that stuff either though? 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> I still wonder about your type.
> Ruri I really think of as Enfp.
> 
> Where do you see tertiary Fe in me?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Don't look at it as "tertiary Fe" - the tertiary function being in the same direction as the dominant function isn't a position that is supported by the official MBTI folks, the most recent MBTI manual has all three non-dominant functions as being in the opposite direction to the dominant.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> I still wonder about your type.
> Ruri I really think of as Enfp.
> 
> Where do you see tertiary Fe in me?


I never agreed that you were an ENTP, I just said that inferior Si would make sense considering your views on life.

Looking at tertiary functions can go fuck itself, (they can be weak, basically non-existant, etc.) inferior functions are more prominent.



Rydori said:


> @Merriweather ENTJ imo


If I dedicated a post with several explanations, covering several definitions of Inferior Se and talking about how it applies to me, why do you think my inferior function is Fi?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I would say creativity is best applied toward solving our multiple choice exams.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I never agreed that you were an ENTP, I just said that inferior Si would make sense considering your views on life.
> 
> Looking at tertiary functions can go fuck itself, (they can be weak, basically non-existant, etc.) inferior functions are more prominent.
> 
> 
> If I dedicated a post with several explanations, covering several definitions of Inferior Se and talking about how it applies to me, why do you think my inferior function is Fi?


Can you please explain why tertiary doesn't matter compared to inferior?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Can you please explain why tertiary doesn't matter compared to inferior?


The explanation is already there.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> The explanation is already there.


Then why call them inferior, and put them after tertiary? That implies that they are less important.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Then why call them inferior, and put them after tertiary? That implies that they are less important.


They are called inferior in quality and useage.

It is the function that is the least developed in an individual and least natural to use for that individual.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> The explanation is already there.





Literally God said:


> Then why call them inferior, and put them after tertiary? That implies that they are less important.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Holy fuck who cares about the damn theory. What you should be asking yourself is what are you gonna do with that knowledge. 
So you know the general vicinity of your type. That gives you a good enough understanding of what functions you're comfortable with and which you are not. 

The details between specifically which letter lies where... is it really that important? 

The bigger question is now that you know your general type, now what?


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Would an INTP really care about that stuff either though?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Well, my INTP friend who's doing the exact same degree as me does.
He's all about citations and getting things right - he spends ages on each assignment, because he wants to understand everything and he wants to put forth a logical and compelling argument.

I want to just wing it, I understand everything immediately and don't like having to 'prove' this.
He enjoys reading through old cases and summaries and extracting little bits of relevant information from here and there.

I believe T doms want to understand things - they want it clear in their head - yeah, I clump Ti and Te together because even people who are 'Te' can't make decisions and can't take action if they don't understand something, so it fits.

I believe there's a disconnect somewhere, between developing understandings, and being productive - I score higher than him on assignments, despite putting in far less effort and time, and having a far less comprehensive understanding of what we're writing the assignment on.

He gets really pissed off about this - he'll spend like days, literally days, making sure his citations are perfect, making sure he's using the relevant statutes and legislation, making sure he's applying them correctly etc - my citation list, if I even bother to do it, will be incorrect, not proper format, I rely on the absolute minimum references possible (I'll have a look to see if there's a required amount) - but, I consistently return better results through exploration of ideas, and continuously providing counter-arguments to my own positions, so on the whole, my assignments are probably _more _comprehensive and more relevant than his, hence the higher results - I expand out to include international law and what not as well.

Basically, while I'm writing, I'll spot flaws in my argument - and I'll point them out, and shoot them down as I go.

He's more like 'this is my argument, this is the law, this is the legislation, this is the case law that supports it, this is my conclusion'.
Doesn't really incorporate other perspectives into his assignments. 
Which is where I destroy him and funnily enough this is like half the reason he's even my friend, he sends me lyrics and songs etc for me to 'look over', totally respects the way I see everything from multiple angles.


So from my experience - yes, INTPs _do _care about that stuff - it builds their logical framework, they want everything accurate and correct, above all else - they prioritise this _above_ exploration and perspective shifting.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> They are called inferior in quality and useage.
> 
> It is the function that is the least developed in an individual and least natural to use for that individual.


And tertiary is weak, sometimes nonexistent. That sounds rather similar.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> And tertiary is weak, sometimes nonexistent. That sounds rather similar.


It's the "Okay" function of the stack.

I said "It can be" because it can be. It's more natural to use for the individual and, depending on who you talk to, it works closely with the auxiliary function while not particularly obstructing your thought processes or causing you stress/weakness.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Well, my INTP friend who's doing the exact same degree as me does.
> He's all about citations and getting things right - he spends ages on each assignment, because he wants to understand everything and he wants to put forth a logical and compelling argument.
> 
> I want to just wing it, I understand everything immediately and don't like having to 'prove' this.
> He enjoys reading through old cases and summaries and extracting little bits of relevant information from here and there.
> 
> I believe T doms want to understand things - they want it clear in their head - yeah, I clump Ti and Te together because even people who are 'Te' can't make decisions and can't take action if they don't understand something, so it fits.
> 
> I believe there's a disconnect somewhere, between developing understandings, and being productive - I score higher than him on assignments, despite putting in far less effort and time, and having a far less comprehensive understanding of what we're writing the assignment on.
> 
> He gets really pissed off about this - he'll spend like days, literally days, making sure his citations are perfect, making sure he's using the relevant statutes and legislation, making sure he's applying them correctly etc - my citation list, if I even bother to do it, will be incorrect, not proper format, I rely on the absolute minimum references possible (I'll have a look to see if there's a required amount) - but, I consistently return better results through exploration of ideas, and continuously providing counter-arguments to my own positions, so on the whole, my assignments are probably _more _comprehensive and more relevant than his, hence the higher results - I expand out to include international law and what not as well.
> 
> Basically, while I'm writing, I'll spot flaws in my argument - and I'll point them out, and shoot them down as I go.
> 
> He's more like 'this is my argument, this is the law, this is the legislation, this is the case law that supports it, this is my conclusion'.
> Doesn't really incorporate other perspectives into his assignments.
> Which is where I destroy him and funnily enough this is like half the reason he's even my friend, he sends me lyrics and songs etc for me to 'look over', totally respects the way I see everything from multiple angles.
> 
> 
> So from my experience - yes, INTPs _do _care about that stuff - it builds their logical framework, they want everything accurate and correct, above all else - they prioritise this _above_ exploration and perspective shifting.


Well I certainly get annoyed by constant citations. I once cited for a college speech class, in which I really didn't like the teacher, my imagination, which you failed to strip from me. I didn't do very well in that class... I had done great in my previous public speaking class, the teacher even let me help make some of the assignments by the end. 
Also I find it quite stupid that you can get in trouble for plagiarizing yourself. Professors don't like it when you call BS on that either.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> I never agreed that you were an ENTP, I just said that inferior Si would make sense considering your views on life.
> 
> Looking at tertiary functions can go fuck itself, (they can be weak, basically non-existant, etc.) inferior functions are more prominent.
> 
> 
> If I dedicated a post with several explanations, covering several definitions of Inferior Se and talking about how it applies to me, why do you think my inferior function is Fi?


To judge a type based on inferior functions isn't as good as compared to finding your dominant one. I for example have no idea what my inferior grip is


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> To judge a type based on inferior functions isn't as good as compared to finding your dominant one. I for example have no idea what my inferior grip is


On the absolute contrary.

Finding the difference between ENTP and INTP (or any E/I variant of a type) depends almost entirely on the inferior function, or where they fall shortest.

They have similar strengths and similar tools for interpreting the world, thus often producing similar behaviors, but by no means are they very close in weaknesses.

The question you can ask yourself, if you want real and live results, is if you think my personality is close to @Temizzle 's.

Finding the difference between Ni-Te and Te-Ni is much more difficult than finding the difference between Se-Fi and Fi-Se in their lower positions.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Holy fuck who cares about the damn theory. What you should be asking yourself is what are you gonna do with that knowledge.
> So you know the general vicinity of your type. That gives you a good enough understanding of what functions you're comfortable with and which you are not.
> 
> The details between specifically which letter lies where... is it really that important?
> 
> The bigger question is now that you know your general type, now what?


I'll pull a @Turi and switch back and forth every week!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

For the record, I don't think @Merriweather and I are anything alike.

I like to break things to solve problems, and I get the sense I'm far more willing to break some rules and behave colloquially.


----------



## Turi

I think the E/I divide is immense and completely changes how the types come across.


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> On the absolute contrary.
> 
> Finding the difference between ENTP and INTP (or any E/I variant of a type) depends almost entirely on the inferior function, or where they fall shortest.
> 
> They have similar strengths and similar tools for interpreting the world, thus often producing similar behaviors, but by no means are they very close in weaknesses.
> 
> The question you can ask yourself, if you want real and live results, is if you think my personality is close to @Temizzle 's.
> 
> Finding the difference between Ni-Te and Te-Ni is much more difficult than finding the difference between Se-Fi and Fi-Se in their lower positions.


I know this is a forum and I have no ideal judgement at all in here, but your Te seem VERY strong for an INTJ, it where it is much more evident than your Ni. Yes I do think Ji functions are very hard to spot online especially on a website on this. However your response to quotes are quite quick and nearly instantaneous,which would be common for a Te dom in this case to execute. I'm not saying INTJ is wrong at all, however I'm saying ENTJ is pontentially a better fit. As for your lower functions, I have noticed a sense of Se + Fi, but I can't tell which is stronger than the other.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> I know this is a forum and I have no ideal judgement at all in here, but your Te seem VERY strong for an INTJ, it where it is much more evident than your Ni. Yes I do think Ji functions are very hard to spot online especially on a website on this. However your response to quotes are quite quick and nearly instantaneous,which would be common for a Te dom in this case to execute. I'm not saying INTJ is wrong at all, however I'm saying ENTJ is pontentially a better fit. As for your lower functions, I have noticed a sense of Se + Fi, but I can't tell which is stronger than the other.


I don't know where you gather this stuff and something about your logic seems off


----------



## Turi

Does this sound like @Merriweather, for real:



> You love, and are energized by, stimulating interactions with people. You often challenge people’s statements and behaviors, expecting that others will defend them and that, as a result, mutual learning will take place. You admire and seek out people who are knowledgeable and who stand up to you, say what they think, and argue persuasively.
> 
> You prefer that things be settled and clear, but your love of ideas can pull you into wide-ranging explorations and discussions. Your verbal fluency, decisiveness, self-confidence, and urge to organize others can overpower people at times.


If you ask me.. not really.. that's from the "How Others See You" section for ENTJ, from the official mbtionline page.
I don't see Merriweather as the "Challenging" type, so to speak.


Not that anyone gives a shit, but here's ENTP:



> You are spontaneous and adaptable. You find schedules and standard operating procedures confining and work around them whenever possible. You are remarkably insightful about the attitudes of others, and your enthusiasm and energy can mobilize people to support your vision.
> 
> Your conversational style is customarily challenging and stimulating because you love to debate ideas. A fluent conversationalist, you are mentally quick and enjoy verbal sparring. You may speak with an intensity and abruptness that seems to challenge others.


Asides from hating _my _plans being interrupted - tell me this isn't accurate for me.
Solid af.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> I don't know where you gather this stuff and something about your logic seems off


I'm just speculating about it, from my observation @Merriweather hasn't displayed Ni as well as his Te, which displays to me that he may possibly be an ENTJ.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

I would say ENFJ, from what I've seen so far. Fe, Ni, Se seem probably clear for now.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> I'm just speculating about it, from my observation @Merriweather hasn't displayed Ni as well as his Te, which displays to me that he may possibly be an ENTJ.


Hmm I think you may be seeing the trees for the forest. 

Take a moment to step back and look at ENTJ as a package. Then look at @Merriweather. Even he agrees it's quite a stretch. 

I get you though, his "Te" is very 'evident' because he appears to go by facts and throws them around when communicating online. I mean ok. I don't think that says much tbh. What I do think is that if you open a package and stare at an object long enough, you'll start to see whatever you want to see. Can only analyze his type in circles so many times.


----------



## Turi

"Throwing out facts" doesn't sound like "Te" to me.. here's how to spot a "Te" user, this mostly applies to the 'dominant' position, but.. they:


Endeavor to ensure that everything and everyone is treated equally by following policies and procedures.


Seem to maintain a standard of equality that guides their treatment of people.


Thrive in a hierarchy where relationships are guided by clear rules, such as the military, the Catholic Church, or a traditional corporate structure.


Want to know what the goal or desired outcome is before they begin a task.


Can be relied upon to have a contingency plan.


Are often the first to produce results when assigned a task. The results are almost always quantifiable.


Produce the criteria that are needed for a team to make decisions.


Often use a checklist to make sure tasks are accomplished.


Need to physically organize their personal space and sometimes try to organize the space of others.


Need to talk out the logic and underlying assumptions of decisions.


Do not often say “I think”; it goes without saying. Almost everything you hear from them is thinking verbalized. May be perceived as cold since what you hear is their objective, impersonal logic.


Often imply “you should” or “they ought to” when they express an opinion.


Often sound more rigid than they are. Thinking out loud sounds a lot like stating decisions. In actuality, as long as they are still talking, they probably have not yet reached a final decision.


May preface everything they say with an overview of what they are going to say, such as “We need to cut costs. Here is a rough outline of how we can do it.”


Usually try to determine whether someone is competent and whether his or her information is credible and objective before listening to what that person has to say.


Often start with a distinct agenda, then reference the applicable rules, then go through a series of mini-decisions that will lead to the ultimate decision: Which result is more desirable? Which action will produce that result? What staffing will be required to support that action? Can appear harsh and judgmental to people around them. Thinking is critical by definition.


Take care of people in a broad, systemic way. They gravitate, for example, toward trying to fix the healthcare system rather than focusing on taking care of individuals’ health problems. Have a defensible position for every question or issue.


Have a logical rationale for their every action.


Tend to be decisive. Decisions are usually either “thumbs-up” or “thumbs-down” with no gray area. Strive for closure. They are uncomfortable moving on to another task before completing the one they are doing.


Can sometimes take the drive to reach closure through dispassionate logic to its extreme. It can become a mind-set wherein the end seems to justify the means.


Seem prone to becoming staunch defenders and enforcers of the prevailing laws and rules. They are often involved in creating the laws or rules.


Are very systematic and structured.


..taken from _Building Blocks of Personality_ by Hunziker and Haas.


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Turi

Are you sure about being an extrovert? I still can see INTP.



Turi said:


> "Throwing out facts" doesn't sound like "Te" to me..


Agreed. Any type can rely on facts and external evidence. Here's how I relate to each point of that list:



> Endeavor to ensure that everything and everyone is treated equally by following policies and procedures.


Yes.



> Seem to maintain a standard of equality that guides their treatment of people.


Yes.



> Thrive in a hierarchy where relationships are guided by clear rules, such as the military, the Catholic Church, or a traditional corporate structure.


Lol, hell no. I dislike hierarchies. I do like clear structures/rules, but I'd rather have them applied to everyone equally.



> Want to know what the goal or desired outcome is before they begin a task.


Yes, that's very important to me.



> Can be relied upon to have a contingency plan.


Yes.



> Are often the first to produce results when assigned a task. The results are almost always quantifiable.


The first point is not necessarily true for me as I can procrastinate, but I agree with the second one.



> Produce the criteria that are needed for a team to make decisions.


Yes.



> Often use a checklist to make sure tasks are accomplished.


Yes.



> Need to physically organize their personal space and sometimes try to organize the space of others.


I don't mind a little mess, I'm actually more bothered by other people's messes than my own. I don't see organizing stuff as a need, but more like a preference.



> Need to talk out the logic and underlying assumptions of decisions.


Yes.



> Do not often say “I think”; it goes without saying. Almost everything you hear from them is thinking verbalized. May be perceived as cold since what you hear is their objective, impersonal logic.


I do say "I think" a lot, lol. But the rest is more or less true for me, I can talk about things in a less "objective" way, but I do try to be as objective as possible in my thinking.



> Often imply “you should” or “they ought to” when they express an opinion.


Sometimes... I don't like telling people what to do, but when I give advice, it comes out in a rather "direct" way.



> Often sound more rigid than they are. Thinking out loud sounds a lot like stating decisions. In actuality, as long as they are still talking, they probably have not yet reached a final decision.


Absolutely true for me.



> May preface everything they say with an overview of what they are going to say, such as “We need to cut costs. Here is a rough outline of how we can do it.”


Yes.



> Usually try to determine whether someone is competent and whether his or her information is credible and objective before listening to what that person has to say.


Yes.



> Often start with a distinct agenda, then reference the applicable rules, then go through a series of mini-decisions that will lead to the ultimate decision: Which result is more desirable? Which action will produce that result? What staffing will be required to support that action? Can appear harsh and judgmental to people around them. Thinking is critical by definition.


Yes, but I don't think of myself as being harsh and judgmental, and I don't think that others have this impression about me.



> Take care of people in a broad, systemic way. They gravitate, for example, toward trying to fix the healthcare system rather than focusing on taking care of individuals’ health problems. Have a defensible position for every question or issue.


More or less true for me, haven't thought about that very much. But I do try to have a defensible position whenever I can.



> Have a logical rationale for their every action.


Not always, but somewhat frequently.



> Tend to be decisive. Decisions are usually either “thumbs-up” or “thumbs-down” with no gray area. Strive for closure. They are uncomfortable moving on to another task before completing the one they are doing.


True, although sometimes I can be quite indecisive, which frustrates me.



> Can sometimes take the drive to reach closure through dispassionate logic to its extreme. It can become a mind-set wherein the end seems to justify the means.


Yes.



> Seem prone to becoming staunch defenders and enforcers of the prevailing laws and rules. They are often involved in creating the laws or rules.


Depends on the laws and rules. I'm not against breaking the rules if they seem pointless to me.



> Are very systematic and structured.


I'd say that I prefer being systematic and structured than otherwise, but I'm not always like that, maybe not even for most of the time.


----------



## Literally Gone

Mr Castelo said:


> @Turi
> 
> Are you sure about being an extrovert? I still can see INTP.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Any type can rely on facts and external evidence. Here's how I relate to each point of that list:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, hell no. I dislike hierarchies. I do like clear structures/rules, but I'd rather have them applied to everyone equally.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's very important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> The first point is not necessarily true for me as I can procrastinate, but I agree with the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind a little mess, I'm actually more bothered by other people's messes than my own. I don't see organizing stuff as a need, but more like a preference.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I do say "I think" a lot, lol. But the rest is more or less true for me, I can talk about things in a less "objective" way, but I do try to be as objective as possible in my thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes... I don't like telling people what to do, but when I give advice, it comes out in a rather "direct" way.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I don't think of myself as being harsh and judgmental, and I don't think that others have this impression about me.
> 
> 
> 
> More or less true for me, haven't thought about that very much. But I do try to have a defensible position whenever I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always, but somewhat frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> True, although sometimes I can be quite indecisive, which frustrates me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the laws and rules. I'm not against breaking the rules if they seem pointless to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that I prefer being systematic and structured than otherwise, but I'm not always like that, maybe not even for most of the time.


We have very similar school values

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> @Turi
> 
> Are you sure about being an extrovert? I still can see INTP.


I am absolutely, in no way, an Extravert in the general sense of the word, if people are involved.
Remove people and I can see it, I also prefer _both_ Ni and Ne over Ti or Te.
Most accurate types via 'functions' are ENTP and INTJ and IDGAF if this breaks all the 'rules'.
N-T-F-S.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I am absolutely, in no way, an Extravert in the general sense of the word, if people are involved.
> Remove people and I can see it, I also prefer _both_ Ni and Ne over Ti or Te.
> Most accurate types via 'functions' are ENTP and INTJ and IDGAF if this breaks all the 'rules'.
> N-T-F-S.


Explain this please:









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Turi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely, in no way, an Extravert in the general sense of the word, if people are involved.
> Remove people and I can see it, I also prefer _both_ Ni and Ne over Ti or Te.
> Most accurate types via 'functions' are ENTP and INTJ and IDGAF if this breaks all the 'rules'.
> N-T-F-S.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain this please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will
Click to expand...

I've told you this before.

Ti types often score high on Fi as well, because they're both Ji functions.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> I am absolutely, in no way, an Extravert in the general sense of the word, if people are involved.
> Remove people and I can see it, I also prefer _both_ Ni and Ne over Ti or Te.
> Most accurate types via 'functions' are ENTP and INTJ and IDGAF if this breaks all the 'rules'.
> N-T-F-S.


Have you read Jung's definitions of Introversion and Extroversion? I think those are the most accurate ones, since he created those terms. See if you relate more to one or another.

@Literally God is correctly typed, I think.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say correct


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I've told you this before.
> 
> Ti types often score high on Fi as well, because they're both Ji functions.


No! I wanted @Turi to do it!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Endeavor to ensure that everything and everyone is treated equally by following policies and procedures.
> Sometimes
> 
> Seem to maintain a standard of equality that guides their treatment of people.
> Yes
> 
> Thrive in a hierarchy where relationships are guided by clear rules, such as the military, the Catholic Church, or a traditional corporate structure.
> Can be annoying, but sometimes
> 
> Want to know what the goal or desired outcome is before they begin a task.
> Always
> 
> Can be relied upon to have a contingency plan.
> Usually
> 
> Are often the first to produce results when assigned a task. The results are almost always quantifiable.
> I don't think about this
> 
> Produce the criteria that are needed for a team to make decisions.
> Yes
> 
> Often use a checklist to make sure tasks are accomplished.
> No, not at all.
> 
> Need to physically organize their personal space and sometimes try to organize the space of others.
> Sometimes
> 
> Need to talk out the logic and underlying assumptions of decisions.
> Yes, very much so.
> 
> Do not often say “I think”; it goes without saying. Almost everything you hear from them is thinking verbalized. May be perceived as cold since what you hear is their objective, impersonal logic.
> Quite the contrary, though often I have this problem.
> 
> Often imply “you should” or “they ought to” when they express an opinion.
> Yes
> 
> Often sound more rigid than they are. Thinking out loud sounds a lot like stating decisions. In actuality, as long as they are still talking, they probably have not yet reached a final decision.
> Often enough
> 
> May preface everything they say with an overview of what they are going to say, such as “We need to cut costs. Here is a rough outline of how we can do it.”
> Maybe? Don't think about it
> 
> Usually try to determine whether someone is competent and whether his or her information is credible and objective before listening to what that person has to say.
> I do it _while_ I'm listening to them.
> 
> Often start with a distinct agenda, then reference the applicable rules, then go through a series of mini-decisions that will lead to the ultimate decision: Which result is more desirable? Which action will produce that result? What staffing will be required to support that action? Can appear harsh and judgmental to people around them. Thinking is critical by definition.
> Yes
> 
> Take care of people in a broad, systemic way. They gravitate, for example, toward trying to fix the healthcare system rather than focusing on taking care of individuals’ health problems. Have a defensible position for every question or issue.
> Yes
> 
> Have a logical rationale for their every action.
> Almost always, though I might use logic as an excuse
> 
> Tend to be decisive. Decisions are usually either “thumbs-up” or “thumbs-down” with no gray area. Strive for closure. They are uncomfortable moving on to another task before completing the one they are doing.
> Mostly
> 
> Can sometimes take the drive to reach closure through dispassionate logic to its extreme. It can become a mind-set wherein the end seems to justify the means.
> Yep
> 
> Seem prone to becoming staunch defenders and enforcers of the prevailing laws and rules. They are often involved in creating the laws or rules.
> This happened often when I was younger, though I was just as open to sliding through some of the rules when I thought it was necessary
> 
> Are very systematic and structured.
> My thinking is very systematic and structured, but I don't think of myself in that way.


My answers are below the statements inside the quotes.

Yes to Crowbo.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> No! I wanted @Turi to do it!


Tough luck.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Tough luck.


Tough noogies! That's the appropriate response. 
Do you still consider Entp for me?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Tough noogies! That's the appropriate response.
> Do you still consider Entp for me?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I'd seriously consider it.

The fact that you score highest on Ne on those tests suggests it's possible, and though you score lowest on Fe, I'm willing to bet that's partially because of the image you've set up for yourself.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I'd seriously consider it.
> 
> The fact that you score highest on Ne on those tests suggests it's possible, and though you score lowest on Fe, I'm willing to bet that's partially because of the image you've set up for yourself.


I honestly don't really like people that much if they are full of bull, and dislike humanity as a whole. I love individuals though.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> I honestly don't really like people that much if they are full of bull, and dislike humanity as a whole. I love individuals though.


That doesn't really tell me much about your type, between ENTP and INTP anyway, lol.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> That doesn't really tell me much about your type, between ENTP and INTP anyway, lol.


What would be the difference between tertiary Fe and Inferior Fe?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> What would be the difference between tertiary Fe and Inferior Fe?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Tertiary Fe is more likely to be emotionally expressive and more able to persuade people. Effectively a better conversationalist.

Inferior Fe is often characterized by a lack of understanding of others' emotions and an apparent lack of emotional expression. Their affection can either be too dispassionate, or, in some cases, overly passionate.

ENTPs - Politicians

INTPs - Absent-minded Professors


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Tertiary Fe is more likely to be emotionally expressive and more able to persuade people. Effectively a better conversationalist.
> 
> Inferior Fe is often characterized by a lack of understanding of others' emotions and an apparent lack of emotional expression. Their affection can either be too dispassionate, or, in some cases, overly passionate.
> 
> ENTPs - Politicians
> 
> INTPs - Absent-minded Professors


I'd say inferior Fe for me based on that. Anything else? Any other differences?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Ixtj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Penmanship on point.


----------



## Pippo

The socionics ISTj translates roughly to an MBTI ISTP.

But you know you best.


----------



## Clockheart

yes, if I might say so myself


----------



## CultOfPersonality

probably.


----------



## Sybow

Possibly.


----------



## Pippo

I think I was the one who suggested you were an ISTP.


----------



## Literally Gone

So anything else?
ESTJ

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yes I suppose


----------



## Pippo

Seems right.

Prejudice says that the love of Doctor Who suggests an NP preference.


----------



## Reila

Doctor Who is more of an INFJ series than a "NP" one, if anything. Also, no.


----------



## Literally Gone

Most of the Doctors have been INTP, ENTP, or ENFP. 
Also, no.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Yup.

Fitting for the biblical God, too, in the New Testament anyway.

Old Testament he seems like an EXTJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fitting for the biblical God, too, in the New Testament anyway.
> 
> Old Testament he seems like an EXTJ.


See you literally have God on your side in an argument. Most people can't claim that. 
Maybe you're accurately typed...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

If were talking about the Abrahamic Religions,
God,Yahweh and Allah is ENTJ.


----------



## Turi

In Zeus we trust.
I swear to Thor.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> In Zeus we trust.
> I swear to Thor.


In Gingers we trust; vote for me or I'll steal your soul!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> In Zeus we trust.
> I swear to Thor.


Ra is the true God, with Anubis


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Ra is the true God, with Anubis


Hah, Heretic.

You won't worship Sol Invictus?


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Hah, Heretic.
> 
> You won't worship Sol Invictus?


No, no; in Me we trust.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## Turi

*ISFJ son.*


----------



## Rydori

I was originally typed ISFJ when I joined here, but you guys disagreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam

e/i i saw more N F p/j hoho


----------



## Rydori

nam said:


> e/i i saw more N F p/j hoho


So none for the S? 

Yeah you’re very ENFP



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Rydori said:


> I was originally typed ISFJ when I joined here, but you guys disagreed


I didn't. I disagreed with INFP and ISFP, because I didn't see you as such. In particular INFP, everyone is INFP according to some here.

Skip me.


----------



## Temizzle

I won't skip you, that's a negatory on the INTJ from me.


----------



## Rydori

Reila said:


> I didn't. I disagreed with INFP and ISFP, because I didn't see you as such. In particular INFP, everyone is INFP according to some here.
> 
> Skip me.


hmmm fair enough, @Turi , @Mr Castelo, @BranchMonkey and I think someone else who posted a lot here a few months ago who I forgot thought I was originally an SP type. Just asking what made them doubt the thought of me being ISFJ. Lack of Si or was it that my Fe wasn't too clear?

Yes for @Temizzle


----------



## Crowbo

According to the testicles of Vietnam, yes!


----------



## Rydori

Crowbo said:


> According to the testicles of Vietnam, yes!


If this isn't the power of the ENTP inner thinking process, then I don't know what this is.


----------



## nam

Rydori said:


> hmmm fair enough, @Turi , @Mr Castelo, @BranchMonkey and I think someone else who posted a lot here a few months ago who I forgot thought I was originally an SP type. Just asking what made them doubt the thought of me being ISFJ. Lack of Si or was it that my Fe wasn't too clear?
> 
> Yes for @Temizzle



akshully,
when we talked you seemed relax and comfortable so I saw more your e.NF part
but maybe i'm wrong and that's possible

@Crowbo , leave my balls alone pls


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> If this isn't the power of the ENTP inner thinking process, then I don't know what this is.


If you ask me, your Fe is evident. 
If I had to rate you on a scale I would say ENFJ > ISFJ > ESFJ > ESFP. 

I assume you're young, as in sub 25? Might be your Ni is still up and coming. 

ENFJs as a group are very active in building and maintaining close connections with the people around them. They are less concerned with discovering who they are as individuals and define themselves more so by their connections. 

They highly believe in the ripple effect -- that every gesture even little things can effect others in many ways. For this reason they often like to set the example, set the moral tone and standards.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> If you ask me, your Fe is evident.
> If I had to rate you on a scale I would say ENFJ > ISFJ > ESFJ > ESFP.
> 
> I assume you're young, as in sub 25? Might be your Ni is still up and coming.
> 
> ENFJs as a group are very active in building and maintaining close connections with the people around them. They are less concerned with discovering who they are as individuals and define themselves more so by their connections.
> 
> They highly believe in the ripple effect -- that every gesture even little things can effect others in many ways. For this reason they often like to set the example, set the moral tone and standards.


I would actually argue I'm one of the youngest members here, I mean I'm an adult but I'm not even 20 yet so I can understand development. Also isn't the ripple effect more known as the butterfly effect?


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> I would actually argue I'm one of the youngest members here, I mean I'm an adult but I'm not even 20 yet so I can understand development. Also isn't the ripple effect more known as the butterfly effect?


Yes it is. To ENFJs the little things matter: thanking people for their contributions properly, not just by saying the words. Reaching out and maintaining connections with people around them. Coming to functions with the appropriate attire, and gifts. Being morally righteous, fending for doing "the right thing". 

Perhaps having a vision for a world they want to live in and they want those around them to live in and pushing to create this world day by day. Living by the "change you want to see in the world". 

These types of things.


----------



## Mr Castelo

@nam is definitely ENFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes.


----------



## Crowbo

righty typy


----------



## Rydori

ENTP

*assume ISFJ please, *


----------



## CultOfPersonality

YOU ARE AN ISFJ MONAKA- CHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :heart: :heart::heart:


ah.. umm.. sorry, I got too excited.


AND YES, MONAKA, NO MONIKA


----------



## remarkable_remark

You appear to be typed accurately.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## CultOfPersonality

Yes, ENTP Indeed


----------



## bremen

I sense conflicting information..


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ColdNobility said:


> I sense conflicting information..


Hm? Why is that?


----------



## bremen

Ruri The Typer said:


> Hm? Why is that?


istj type, enfp in signature


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ColdNobility said:


> istj type, enfp in signature


Oh, didn't notice, Thanks, I fixed it.


----------



## Rydori

I still think xNFP


----------



## Turi

You done my foolproof quiz yet?
It's got a 100% accuracy ratio.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> You done my foolproof quiz yet?
> It's got a 100% accuracy ratio.


my apple pie has 100% accuracy.

and yes I have done it.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> my apple pie has 100% accuracy.
> 
> and yes I have done it.


Did it nail you?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Did it nail you?


like a rusty hammer


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> like a rusty hammer


Still got the job done, I like it


----------



## CultOfPersonality

IXTP or INFJ.


----------



## Mr Castelo

ENFP until proven otherwise.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Mr Castelo said:


> ENFP until proven otherwise.


I got ESTP in Turi's test, this is the best proof I can provide.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ruri The Typer said:


> I got ESTP in Turi's test, this is the best proof I can provide.


It's the best proof there is PERIOD!


----------



## CultOfPersonality

You are an obvious ISFP Frost, Turi said so.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Ruri The Typer said:


> I got ESTP in Turi's test, this is the best proof I can provide.


I now can see what you're talking about. That test opened my eyes for my true type: ESTJ.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Mr Castelo said:


> I now can see what you're talking about. That test opened my eyes for my true type: ESTJ.


Yeah, it was obvious that you were XSTJ, im happy for you.


----------



## Krayfish

@Turi you made a test? That's super cool, guess I missed that.

Lol last time I showed my face on this thread everyone was a different type, so this is sort of interesting.
As for Ruri I don't know you quite well outside of the fact that you typed ENFP at one point and that you're signature is great. 6w7 isn't an uncommon type for ESTPs so perhaps you're correctly typed.

Edit: Just took your test. Despite being a bit cynical about how short it is, it seemed to have gotten fairly close (ENTP).


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Krayfish said:


> @Turi you made a test? That's super cool, guess I missed that.
> 
> *Lol last time I showed my face on this thread everyone was a different type,* so this is sort of interesting.
> As for Ruri I don't know you quite well outside of the fact that you typed ENFP at one point and that you're signature is great. 6w7 isn't an uncommon type for ESTPs so perhaps you're correctly typed.



everyone did Turi's test, I'm ESTP based on God Turi Kami-Sama's test.


----------



## Krayfish

Ruri The Typer said:


> everyone did Turi's test, I'm ESTP based on God Turi Kami-Sama's test.


Ah I see. Interesting, according to Turi, the almighty's, test, I am an ENTP, which is plausible. I like the wording choice used on the test, it comes across fairly unbiased.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Krayfish said:


> Ah I see. Interesting, according to Turi, the almighty's, test, I am an ENTP, which is plausible. I like the wording choice used on the test, it comes across fairly unbiased.


No, it's super biased and inaccurate, how watching netflix and browsing the internet equals extroversion? it doesn't make any sense, at all.

as for N/S - really? If im going to experience something, I definitely want to know the details in order to know what will happen. I'm not going to do something without gathering information about it because I value cautiousness ( there is a reason for me being a 6 you know ).

F/T - makes feelers sound like they can't be skeptic or can't be critical of an Idea

P/J - the only question I actually have no problem with, definitely not as the rest of them.


----------



## Mr Castelo

The test doesn't lie.


----------



## Turi

That quiz is amazing.
The results are ridiculously accurate.

I couldn't give two shits if "I" types bitch about getting an "E" result, nor if "N" types think the "S" result is incorrect.

Simple fact is, they're incorrect. They don't understand what this is all about - preferences - and that simple quiz I created is magically getting super accurate (imo) results.

I truly believe it's because it clearly defines E and I, without being easy to 'game'.
Same deal with N/S.

Simple fact #1 is, introverts are energised by internal stimuli (their own thoughts, ponderings etc), extraverts are energised by external stimuli (internet, music, netflix, books).
By removing the 'life of the party' and 'social butterfly' aspects of Extraversion, I've managed to pull true E preferences from people who are likely 'Extraverts' with regards to their energy preferences, but shy away from the 'people' aspect of "E".
i.e, introverted Extraverts.

Simple fact #2 is, Sensors are the ones who seek out information to flesh out a big picture understanding - they don't trush 'intuition' or hunches etc - they actually go and get the information required, to understand something.
Intuitives are arrogant fucks, we think we 'got this' so to speak - we just sum up a situation, or get the gist of it, and think we understand the big picture - hence the beauty of those choices - I removed the 'dumb' kind of vibe general S choices have (practical, concrete, realistic) and I removed the smug vibe N choics have (creative, big-picture, insightful) and exposed them for what they truly are - information gathering processes.

And the results are accurate AF.

Without the ego-boost on the N side, everyone's picking S, shying away from N as it looks airy-fairy or stupid.
Which is the god damn reality of intuition. Question 2 is _exactly _the S/N divide.
It's literally asking 'sensor or intuitive' and everyone's picking Sensor due to no ego stroking.


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> No, it's super biased and inaccurate, how watching netflix and browsing the internet equals extroversion? it doesn't make any sense, at all.
> 
> as for N/S - really? If im going to experience something I definitely want to know the details in order to know what will happen, im not going to do something without knowing something about it because I value cautiousness ( there is a reason for me being a 6 you know )
> 
> F/T - makes feelers sounds like they can't be skeptic or can be critical of an Idea
> 
> P/J - the only question I actually have no problem with, definitely not as the rest of them.


See my above post.

Netflix, internet - mate, these are external sources of stimulation.
E is a preference for external stimuli over internal stimuli.
Simple.

N/S, mate you're clearly writing an S response there. IDGAF about Enneagram, not relevant.
If you need all the details before proceeding, you a Sensor. That's Sensing.

F/T - nothing like that. F types generally welcome new ideas by default. T types generally are skeptical of them by default.
Simple as.

Whole thing is accurate AF.
Ish.

Even in saying this, I'm definitely not attached to the damn thing.
It was smashed out in 10 minutes, based off of tiny little parts of each preference.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> That quiz is amazing.
> The results are ridiculously accurate.
> 
> I couldn't give two shits if "I" types bitch about getting an "E" result, nor if "N" types think the "S" result is incorrect.
> 
> Simple fact is, they're incorrect. They don't understand what this is all about - preferences - and that simple quiz I created is magically getting super accurate (imo) results.
> 
> I truly believe it's because it clearly defines E and I, without being easy to 'game'.
> Same deal with N/S.
> 
> Simple fact #1 is, introverts are energised by internal stimuli (their own thoughts, ponderings etc), extraverts are energised by external stimuli (internet, music, netflix, books).
> By removing the 'life of the party' and 'social butterfly' aspects of Extraversion, I've managed to pull true E preferences from people who are likely 'Extraverts' with regards to their energy preferences, but shy away from the 'people' aspect of "E".
> i.e, introverted Extraverts.
> 
> Simple fact #2 is, Sensors are the ones who seek out information to flesh out a big picture understanding - they don't trush 'intuition' or hunches etc - they actually go and get the information required, to understand something.
> Intuitives are arrogant fucks, we think we 'got this' so to speak - we just sum up a situation, or get the gist of it, and think we understand the big picture - hence the beauty of those choices - I removed the 'dumb' kind of vibe general S choices have (practical, concrete, realistic) and I removed the smug vibe N choics have (creative, big-picture, insightful) and exposed them for what they truly are - information gathering processes.
> 
> And the results are accurate AF.
> 
> Without the ego-boost on the N side, everyone's picking S, shying away from N as it looks airy-fairy or stupid.
> Which is the god damn reality of intuition. Question 2 is _exactly _the S/N divide.
> It's literally asking 'sensor or intuitive' and everyone's picking Sensor due to no ego stroking.



I'm done, this guy gone full ENTP and he wants to troll everyone.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ruri The Typer said:


> No, it's super biased and inaccurate, how watching netflix and browsing the internet equals extroversion? it doesn't make any sense, at all.
> 
> as for N/S - really? If im going to experience something, I definitely want to know the details in order to know what will happen. I'm not going to do something without gathering information about it because I value cautiousness ( there is a reason for me being a 6 you know ).
> 
> F/T - makes feelers sound like they can't be skeptic or can't be critical of an Idea
> 
> P/J - the only question I actually have no problem with, definitely not as the rest of them.


I couldn't even tell, I figured the first one was testing S/N. The second one was testing P/J. The third one was testing T/F and the last one was testing E/I. But I wasn't entirely sure, the only one I was confident about was the third one testing T/F. But with intuitive bias it could've been testing N/S. It was so muddled.


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> I'm done, this guy gone full ENTP and he wants to troll everyone.


There's literally no trolling involved.
I'm sticking to what the preferences mean, in their truest form.
Void of all ego-stroking.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> There's literally no trolling involved.
> I'm sticking to what the preferences mean, in their truest form.
> Void of all ego-stroking.



if you really think it's accurate and you are not involving any other idea or trolling in it, then you wasted your time, for nothing.


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Turi

I'm not sure if you're trolling or not, but the truth is that you're oversimplying the whole thing.



Turi said:


> That quiz is amazing.
> The results are ridiculously accurate.
> 
> I couldn't give two shits if "I" types bitch about getting an "E" result, nor if "N" types think the "S" result is incorrect.
> 
> Simple fact is, they're incorrect. They don't understand what this is all about - preferences - and that simple quiz I created is magically getting super accurate (imo) results.
> 
> I truly believe it's because it clearly defines E and I, without being easy to 'game'.
> Same deal with N/S.
> 
> Simple fact #1 is, introverts are energised by internal stimuli (their own thoughts, ponderings etc), extraverts are energised by external stimuli (internet, music, netflix, books).
> By removing the 'life of the party' and 'social butterfly' aspects of Extraversion, I've managed to pull true E preferences from people who are likely 'Extraverts' with regards to their energy preferences, but shy away from the 'people' aspect of "E".
> i.e, introverted Extraverts.


No individual is so unbalanced as to be energised by internal stimuli only, or the other way around in any case. Introverts can enjoy watching movies, and browsing the internet for a number of different reasons, lol. Jung himself has described Extroverts as "open and sociable", at least in comparison to Introverts -- there's a reason for the "social butterfly" aspect of Extraversion. I'm pretty sure that I'm an Introvert, but, even though pondering about stuff energizes me, I'm not sure if I'd choose to spend a whole day pondering about stuff over browsing in the internet or having a deep conversation with someone.



> Simple fact #2 is, Sensors are the ones who seek out information to flesh out a big picture understanding - they don't trush 'intuition' or hunches etc - they actually go and get the information required, to understand something.
> Intuitives are arrogant fucks, we think we 'got this' so to speak - we just sum up a situation, or get the gist of it, and think we understand the big picture - hence the beauty of those choices - I removed the 'dumb' kind of vibe general S choices have (practical, concrete, realistic) and I removed the smug vibe N choics have (creative, big-picture, insightful) and exposed them for what they truly are - information gathering processes.


Your S/N question included this:

"I like to seek out whatever information required, in order to develop a complete understanding of a situation, or a problem - you could say I aim to flesh out the 'big picture'."

And your J/P question included this:

"I like to seek out the information required to continue with the work. I generally stop trying to gather more information than is necessary."

Those two barely seem to have any difference in my eyes.

In any case, the truth is that Intuitives are able to gather information just as much as Sensors. Yes, Intuitives tend to trust their own Intuition more than Sensors for obvious reasons, but that doesn't mean that all Intuitives ignore real data as most of us are balanced individuals. I'm pretty sure that you did a lot of research on the MBTI yourself, does that mean that you're a Sensor?



> Without the ego-boost on the N side, everyone's picking S, shying away from N as it looks airy-fairy or stupid.
> Which is the god damn reality of intuition. Question 2 is _exactly _the S/N divide.
> It's literally asking 'sensor or intuitive' and everyone's picking Sensor due to no ego stroking.


The questions are simply biased.


----------



## Kay dash

Mr Castelo said:


> @Turi
> 
> I'm not sure if you're trolling or not, but the truth is that you're oversimplying the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No individual is so unbalanced as to be energised by internal stimuli only, or the other way around in any case. Introverts can enjoy watching movies, and browsing the internet for a number of different reasons, lol. Jung himself has described Extroverts as "open and sociable", at least in comparison to Introverts -- there's a reason for the "social butterfly" aspect of Extraversion. I'm pretty sure that I'm an Introvert, but, even though pondering about stuff energizes me, I'm not sure if I'd choose to spend a whole day pondering about stuff over browsing in the internet or having a deep conversation with someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Your S/N question included this:
> 
> "I like to seek out whatever information required, in order to develop a complete understanding of a situation, or a problem - you could say I aim to flesh out the 'big picture'."
> 
> And your J/P question included this:
> 
> "I like to seek out the information required to continue with the work. I generally stop trying to gather more information than is necessary."
> 
> Those two barely seem to have any difference in my eyes.
> 
> In any case, the truth is that Intuitives are able to gather information just as much as Sensors. Yes, Intuitives tend to trust their own Intuition more than Sensors for obvious reasons, but that doesn't mean that all Intuitives ignore real data as most of us are balanced individuals. I'm pretty sure that you did a lot of research on the MBTI yourself, does that mean that you're a Sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> The questions are simply biased.


There is no way you're an ESTJ and an Ni user
ESTJs are Ni same as how INTJs for example are Fe blind and hence they never show signs of Fe at all
ESTJs are Ni blind which means they're poor long term planners despite being very organized
so being an ESTJ with an ILI-Ni socionics is impossible 
I think IxTJ fits you more tho if you think you're a sensor so be it Ni and Si are a pain in the ass to tell apart anyway
but there is no way you're an ESxJ


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Kay dash said:


> There is no way you're an ESTJ and an Ni user
> ESTJs are Ni same as how INTJs for example are Fe blind and hence they never show signs of Fe at all
> ESTJs are Ni blind which means they're poor long term planners despite being very organized
> so being an ESTJ with an ILI-Ni socionics is impossible
> I think IxTJ fits you more tho if you think you're a sensor so be it Ni and Si are a pain in the ass to tell apart anyway
> but there is no way you're an ESxJ



he is ESTJ just like I am an ESTP, which means it's accurate.


----------



## Literally Gone

No idea anymore.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

I am ESTP, Turi said so.


----------



## Kay dash




----------



## Crowbo

that's A-OKKK-Dash!


----------



## Literally Gone

Yes and I'm unsure about me.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

I am either ESTP or ESFJ.

and YES FOR YOU.


----------



## Super Luigi

enfp


----------



## SysterMatic

I've a message to ship here.

'Dear @Turi ,

I am writing to you from the perilous prison cells that these pragmatic swines have ruthlessly tossed me in, I am pitifully sorry that I could not speak to you directly. But after hearing of the news that has been buzzing around like a starved bee that has just found a mine of pollen, of your recently made test and the roaring disapproval of it I simply could not go without writing to you in support. It is here then that I give you my support, and I, being a member of your elect via the good grace of yourself, see that you are indeed right and that all of your doubters and critics (impertinent flagellums) are wrong and laughably mistyped. Please persevere in the face of these unruly vipers and know deep in your troubled heart that I have always had a ferocious faith in you.

A terrible amount of love, @Enoch .'


----------



## Super Luigi

Worthless said:


> I've a message to ship here.
> 
> 'Dear @*Turi* ,
> 
> I am writing to you from the perilous prison cells that these pragmatic swines have ruthlessly tossed me in, I am pitifully sorry that I could not speak to you directly. But after hearing of the news that has been buzzing around like a starved bee that has just found a mine of pollen, of your recently made test and the roaring disapproval of it I simply could not go without writing to you in support. It is here then that I give you my support, and I, being a member of your elect via the good grace of yourself, see that you are indeed right and that all of your doubters and critics (impertinent flagellums) are wrong and laughably mistyped. Please persevere in the face of these unruly vipers and know deep in your troubled heart that I have always had a ferocious faith in you.
> 
> A terrible amount of love, @*Enoch* .'


nonsense, he says they're mistyped but he can't even type himself


----------



## Literally Gone

Am I correctly typed

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

The Penguin said:


> nonsense, he says they're mistyped but he can't even type himself


I am accurately typed.

The funny thing is, all these ESxx results coming from supposed 'INxx' types actually fits in with what I've read about inferior functions.

I intended it as basically a rush-job quiz to separate each dichotomy preference without giving away which response would produce which result - everything happened exactly as intended, as far as I'm concerned.

People who tried to game it and guess what response matches what fucked up due to subpar knowledge regarding the subject, people who are clearly not in the best frame of mind are complaining about ESxx results, rather than their supposed INxx 'true' typing - the reason is so obvious - people overinflate their lesser functions.

There _have_ been people selecting the I preference.
There _have_ been people selecing the N preference.

People actually are getting accurate results, and funnily enough - on the FB groups at least - the accurate ones are the ones I already knew were accurately typed.
The ones complaining about producing ESTP results when they're "really an INFJ h:  h:" etc, from my perspective are simply in denial.

I'm making another one, a 'cognitive functions' test right now. 
Keen to see how that goes.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

The Penguin said:


> nonsense, he says they're mistyped but he can't even type himself


and to be honest, according to his test and his definitions, he is also mistyped.

I think it's known that you are probably ESXJ, so I cant say you are mistyped.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> @Turi
> 
> I'm not sure if you're trolling or not, but the truth is that you're oversimplying the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No individual is so unbalanced as to be energised by internal stimuli only, or the other way around in any case. Introverts can enjoy watching movies, and browsing the internet for a number of different reasons, lol. Jung himself has described Extroverts as "open and sociable", at least in comparison to Introverts -- there's a reason for the "social butterfly" aspect of Extraversion. I'm pretty sure that I'm an Introvert, but, even though pondering about stuff energizes me, I'm not sure if I'd choose to spend a whole day pondering about stuff over browsing in the internet or having a deep conversation with someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Your S/N question included this:
> 
> "I like to seek out whatever information required, in order to develop a complete understanding of a situation, or a problem - you could say I aim to flesh out the 'big picture'."
> 
> And your J/P question included this:
> 
> "I like to seek out the information required to continue with the work. I generally stop trying to gather more information than is necessary."
> 
> Those two barely seem to have any difference in my eyes.
> 
> In any case, the truth is that Intuitives are able to gather information just as much as Sensors. Yes, Intuitives tend to trust their own Intuition more than Sensors for obvious reasons, but that doesn't mean that all Intuitives ignore real data as most of us are balanced individuals. I'm pretty sure that you did a lot of research on the MBTI yourself, does that mean that you're a Sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> The questions are simply biased.


I don't care that intuitives 'are able' to do shit.
The whole thing is about preferences, not skills or abilities.


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> and to be honest, according to his test and his definitions, he is also mistyped.
> 
> I think it's known that you are probably ESXJ, so I cant say you are mistyped.


According to that quiz, I get ENTP.
So do most other ENTPs, fwiw.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> According to that quiz, I get ENTP.
> So do most other ENTPs, fwiw.


all your theories about MBTI are from gathering information from sources and books, not hunches, I dont care about what you got, I also got in various tests INTJ, INTP and etc', but im not.


people already told you why it's wrong, but you still can't admit that you are wrong.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I am accurately typed.
> 
> The funny thing is, all these ESxx results coming from supposed 'INxx' types actually fits in with what I've read about inferior functions.
> 
> I intended it as basically a rush-job quiz to separate each dichotomy preference without giving away which response would produce which result - everything happened exactly as intended, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> People who tried to game it and guess what response matches what fucked up due to subpar knowledge regarding the subject, people who are clearly not in the best frame of mind are complaining about ESxx results, rather than their supposed INxx 'true' typing - the reason is so obvious - people overinflate their lesser functions.
> 
> There _have_ been people selecting the I preference.
> There _have_ been people selecing the N preference.
> 
> People actually are getting accurate results, and funnily enough - on the FB groups at least - the accurate ones are the ones I already knew were accurately typed.
> The ones complaining about producing ESTP results when they're "really an INFJ h:  h:" etc, from my perspective are simply in denial.
> 
> I'm making another one, a 'cognitive functions' test right now.
> Keen to see how that goes.


Type me 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> all your theories about MBTI are from gathering information from sources and books, not hunches, I dont care about what you got, I also got in various tests INTJ, INTP and etc', but im not.
> 
> 
> people already told you why it's wrong, but you still can't admit that you are wrong.


I'm not being provided with credible arguments against the responses.
Being told it's wrong, because someone thinks they're a different type, isn't a credible argument to me.
My theories were all about hunches etc until people started complaining trying to cite 'authority' at me.

People returning results different to expected makes sense - considering I removed the easy ways people can 'game' the quiz, the quiz becomes exclusively about preferences and not about skills or abilities.
Also, consider the kinds of people who are involved in typology - what are they in it for?
Most people, apparently, are simply after some kind of status symbol as yet another quiz tells them how rare and special they are.

I beg to differ - most people have ESxx preferences, and this quiz exposes this by outlining what E/I and S/N is all about.

That said, I'm still not married to the quiz.
It was a rush-job.

Took one little aspect of each preference and pitted them against each other, removing tell-tale stereotypes from the responses to make it harder for people to 'game'.


----------



## Super Luigi

Turi said:


> I am accurately typed.


I wasn't talking about you. It was Enoch.


----------



## Literally Gone

I said type me! @Turi @Ruri The Typer

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> I'm not being provided with credible arguments against the responses.
> Being told it's wrong, because someone thinks they're a different type, isn't a credible argument to me.
> My theories were all about hunches etc until people started complaining trying to cite 'authority' at me.
> 
> People returning results different to expected makes sense - considering I removed the easy ways people can 'game' the quiz, the quiz becomes exclusively about preferences and not about skills or abilities.
> Also, consider the kinds of people who are involved in typology - what are they in it for?
> Most people, apparently, are simply after some kind of status symbol as yet another quiz tells them how rare and special they are.
> 
> I beg to differ - most people have ESxx preferences, and this quiz exposes this by outlining what E/I and S/N is all about.
> 
> That said, I'm still not married to the quiz.
> It was a rush-job.
> 
> Took one little aspect of each preference and pitted them against each other, removing tell-tale stereotypes from the responses to make it harder for people to 'game'.


"Being told it's wrong, because someone thinks they're a different type, isn't a credible argument to me "

and what about the people WHO TOLD YOU WHATS WRONG WITH THIS QUESTIONS?

again, the only question I thought was ok, was the last one. the other questions were awful, and I and many other people already told you this, but you prefer to ignore it.

im not going to repeat myself like a parrot, so I recommend you to read the comments here and in your threads and see how flawed your test is.


"I'm still not married to the quiz " - you are not married to the quiz but you blabber about how accurate it is, give me a break dude.

it's how you precieve this preferences, it doesn't make them accurate, and anyone with a basic knowledge about this ( like me, and I never considered myself as a professional at this ) knows that it's inaccurate.

at first I thought you try to deliever some kind of message, then I thought you are a troll, but now? after all your praising about your biased test, I really starts to think that maybe, you are clueless about this.


and also, I still think you are a mistype, it's amusing how someone who claimed and still claims to be an introvert is now ENTP, I would say IXTP or INFJ, I would say that you are probably a Ti-dom.


and sorry if it's sounds harsh, but it's not the only time you done this, and it really seems that you dont care about the flaws on your test.

as for my result, ESTP, I would say that it's definitely far more better than the last result which was completly inaccurate, but I think that almost everyone who knows me can easily say that im not a Se dom or Ti aux, im an obvious Fi-Te user.


----------



## Turi

People are getting butthurt they couldn't game the quiz and their true preferences are being revealed.

Dickload of ESxP types masquerading as INxJ types, I'm telling y'all this is true.


----------



## Literally Gone

The Penguin said:


> I wasn't talking about you. It was Enoch.


Enoch has been quite sure about being an ENFP for a while now. It has nothing to do with Turi. I believe he is one as well.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> People are getting butthurt they couldn't game the quiz and their true preferences are being revealed.
> 
> Dickload of ESxP types masquerading as INxJ types, I'm telling y'all this is true.


Really type me, for real, please.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Really type me, for real, please.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


You got ENTP on my quiz.
You're typed as an ENTP ATM.

Therefore you're accurately typed.
100%.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> You got ENTP on my quiz.
> You're typed as an ENTP ATM.
> 
> Therefore you're an ENTP.
> 100%.


You're quiz doesn't mean anything. I agree that the way cognitive functions are looked at should be questioned though.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> People are getting butthurt they couldn't game the quiz and their true preferences are being revealed.
> 
> Dickload of ESxP types masquerading as INxJ types, I'm telling y'all this is true.


now we moved to conspiracy, Turi?

are there many mistypes? yeah, probably, but im not "butthurt " because of the results, im mad because of the questions and how stupid they are, I did the same in another test ( I think I got INFJ there ) and I was super pissed because there were 2 questions that didn't make sense at all.



also, one question : what do you think about your " most people who are interested in typology are intuitive " point now? do you think it's still a fact? because I think, just by the results I saw here, that it kinds of split, you almost can say, that it's contradicts your "fact" about this, I would like to hear what your current standing about this.


----------



## Pippo

http://prntscr.com/hyb8lq


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Oh shit son, go read up on ENTJs then - only way to get ENTJ is by relating to inferior Fi more than anything else.

First question targets inferior function.
Second question then just separates the two types with the dominant function that inferior function question has pin-pointed.

i.e, you pick inferior Fi option, next question will be between ENTJ and ESTJ.
..and then, end of quiz. 



Merriweather said:


> http://prntscr.com/hyb8lq


Nailed it.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Congratulations, you read incredibly short and very vague descriptions.
> 
> Go read on the types more in-depth.
> 
> You're self-confident, but that's about it from 8, lol.


Do you really see me as type one? Its semi accurate.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Do you really see me as type one? Its semi accurate.


Do I really see you as an 8? No, not at all.
Do I see you as a type one? To some degree.

Therefore, it makes sense that the type one would be at the back of your tritype.

It would be 3rd in your tritype thus making it the 3rd one you'd "Resort" to if your other types aren't giving you success.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Do I really see you as an 8? No, not at all.
> Do I see you as a type one? To some degree.
> 
> Therefore, it makes sense that the type one would be at the back of your tritype.
> 
> It would be 3rd in your tritype thus making it the 3rd one you'd "Resort" to if your other types aren't giving you success.


Why do you say no to 5 as my main type?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Why do you say no to 5 as my main type?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


What makes you think it would be your main type?

7 seems like the glaringly obvious choice.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Oh shit son, go read up on ENTJs then - only way to get ENTJ is by relating to inferior Fi more than anything else.
> 
> First question targets inferior function.
> Second question then just separates the two types with the dominant function that inferior function question has pin-pointed.
> 
> i.e, you pick inferior Fi option, next question will be between ENTJ and ESTJ.
> ..and then, end of quiz.
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it.


Boy, you crack me up!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> What makes you think it would be your main type?
> 
> 7 seems like the glaringly obvious choice.


Sevens are also the optimists of the Enneagram, seeing the positive side of most things and wanting to avoid topics that get too dark, painful, or heavy. Fives are almost the opposite, seeing optimism as unrealistic and being drawn to the dark, the macabre, and the nihilistic side of life. 

A small bit that screams I'm a 5.

This small bit says 7.
The gift of the Five is intense focus and concentration. The gift of the Seven is breadth of vision and synthesis.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Sevens are also the optimists of the Enneagram, seeing the positive side of most things and wanting to avoid topics that get too dark, painful, or heavy. Fives are almost the opposite, seeing optimism as unrealistic and being drawn to the dark, the macabre, and the nihilistic side of life.
> 
> A small bit that screams I'm a 5.
> 
> This small bit says 7.
> The gift of the Five is intense focus and concentration. The gift of the Seven is breadth of vision and synthesis.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Once again looking at the immediate descriptions instead of reading carefully in a typical Ne-dom style.

https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-7/

Minus the optimism, which the description more colloquially refers to as driving the impulsiveness, the description seems to fit you better than 5.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Once again looking at the immediate descriptions instead of reading carefully in a typical Ne-dom style.
> 
> https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-7/
> 
> Minus the optimism, which the description more colloquially refers to as driving the impulsiveness, the description seems to fit you better than 5.


I was using this one. https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-5-and-7/.
I did read the whole thing. I always do before posting about it.
Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Boy, you crack me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


That questionnaire is too easy for people to game, and you've probably taken it multiple times yourself.
I hereby dismiss those results.

You've returned ENTx results on both of my quizzes now.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> That questionnaire is too easy for people to game, and you've probably taken it multiple times yourself.
> I hereby dismiss those results.


I took it twice, with the same results both times. I don't game anything on these tests. I am as honest as can be.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> I was using this one. https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-5-and-7/.
> I did read the whole thing. I always do before posting about it.
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


You focus too heavily on "optimism" as a philosophy and not "optimism" in the colloquial sense of the word.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> You focus too heavily on "optimism" as a philosophy and not "optimism" in the colloquial sense of the word.


What is the colloquial sense of optimism? Also what do you think of @Turi belief that I may be an ENTJ?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> What is the colloquial sense of optimism? Also what do you think of @Turi belief that I may be an ENTJ?


"hopefulness and confidence about the future or the successful outcome of something"
Though you aren't necessarily hopeful that something "good" will happen for the future of humanity or people, but you consider that a good thing because you hate humanity, thus making it optimism.

If you thought I was an ENTJ, I want you to compare me to yourself and then rethink that possibility.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> "hopefulness and confidence about the future or the successful outcome of something"
> Though you aren't necessarily hopeful that something "good" will happen for the future of humanity or people, but you consider that a good thing because you hate humanity, thus making it optimism.
> 
> If you thought I was an ENTJ, I want you to compare me to yourself and then rethink that possibility.


No way you could possibly be an ENTJ. I'm way too much fun to be you. And far too snarkastic.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> No way you could possibly be an ENTJ. I'm way too much fun to be you. And far too snarkastic.


Compare me and yourself with Temizzle to see the difference between an ENTP, INTJ, and an ENTJ.

This is a good exercise because it demonstrates the differences between the NTs.


Temizzle has admitted to sadistic tendencies, and he is much more prone to insulting people in a very direct or crude way. He is very down-to-earth and business-like in his attitude (while I'm business-like in my language or debating style, and you're a generally very informal, off-the-cuff kind of guy)

The way we insult each other is more like "You fail to understand this" or a more playful jab at our qualities, while Temizzle may be inclined toward "You're pulling that out of your ass" or "What the fuck do you not get about this?"


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Compare me and yourself with Temizzle to see the difference between an ENTP, INTJ, and an ENTJ.
> 
> This is a good exercise because it demonstrates the differences between the NTs.
> 
> 
> Temizzle has admitted to sadistic tendencies, and he is much more prone to insulting people in a very direct or crude way. He is very down-to-earth and business-like in his attitude (while I'm business-like in my language or debating style, and you're a generally very informal, off-the-cuff kind of guy)
> 
> The way we insult each other is more like "You fail to understand this" or a more playful jab at our qualities, while Temizzle may be inclined toward "You're pulling that out of your ass" or "What the fuck do you not get about this?"


I agree but, I'm prone to insulting people in crude and direct ways. One of my posts that got me infracted was calling someone a "hillbilly intellectual" Strangely enough I have a lot in common with several INTJs. Just not you...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> I agree but, I'm prone to insulting people in crude and direct ways. One of my posts that got me infracted was calling someone a "hillbilly intellectual" Strangely enough I have a lot in common with several INTJs. Just not you...


Right, right, but it's always got that creative twinge to it.

"Hillbilly intellectual"
Come on, who can't laugh at first when reading that?


Then the people you've met are simply different people with different experiences that shape them differently.

I'm an INTJ 1w9 So/Sp, so I'm not necessarily the typical INTJ (though the type 1 enneagram is still mildly common in INXXs, the most common enneagram for INTJs is 5w6, I believe)

My 1w9 enneagram makes me look much more like an ISTJ or INTP, thus making myself prone to mistypes.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Right, right, but it's always got that creative twinge to it.
> 
> "Hillbilly intellectual"
> Come on, who can't laugh at first when reading that?
> 
> 
> Then the people you've met are simply different people with different experiences that shape them differently.
> 
> I'm an INTJ 1w9 So/Sp, so I'm not necessarily the typical INTJ (though the type 1 enneagram is still mildly common in INXXs, the most common enneagram for INTJs is 5w6, I believe)
> 
> My 1w9 enneagram makes me look much more like an ISTJ or INTP, thus making myself prone to mistypes.


You should definitely read my infraction threads!
They're full of laughs!
True, the ones I relate to are 5w4 and 5w6 mainly though. There are definitely more similarities in those types though that with yours. What's my wing, do you think?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> True, the ones I relate to are 5w4 and 5w6 mainly though. There are definitely more similarities in those types though that with yours. What's my wing, do you think?


Not sure.

My kneejerk answer is 7w8 (implying you're a 7-wing).

Ti and Ne is heavily inclined or looks very much like enneagram 5.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Not sure.
> 
> My kneejerk answer is 7w8 (implying you're a 7-wing).
> 
> Ti and Ne is heavily inclined or looks very much like enneagram 5.


And if I'm a 5 my wing would be?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> And if I'm a 5 my wing would be?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Probably 4 considering your very individualistic ideas.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Probably 4 considering your very individualistic ideas.


So you would say either 7w8 or 5w4 would be me... on another note, what would you say George Carlin's Enneagram was?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> So you would say either 7w8 or 5w4 would be me... on another note, what would you say George Carlin's Enneagram was?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


No, I wouldn't bet on 5 at all.

I don't know about Carlin, and I feel like answering that question would incline you to try and become or lean toward that enneagram.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> No, I wouldn't be on 5 at all.
> 
> I don't know about Carlin, and I feel like answering that question would incline you to try and become or lean toward that enneagram.


It wouldn't, I'd just like to know. Remember, I never tried to become Enfp. I think a wing 4 fits me rather well even if 5 isn't my thing. Is 7w8 common for ENTPs? I thought you'd never think of me as an 8.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> It wouldn't, I'd just like to know. Remember, I never tried to become Enfp. I think a wing 4 fits me rather well even if 5 isn't my thing. Is 7w8 common for ENTPs? I thought you'd never think of me as an 8.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I wouldn't think of you as a 6, either.

I just see you being a wing 8 more easily than being a wing 6.

Remember, being a wing doesn't mean that you are also that enneagram, it just means your enneagram is more influenced by that wing.

@Crowbo is a nice example of an ENTP 7w8.

Though he's also a sweetheart with well-developed Fe.

I love him.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I wouldn't think of you as a 6, either.
> 
> I just see you being a wing 8 more easily than being a wing 6.
> 
> Remember, being a wing doesn't mean that you are also that enneagram, it just means your enneagram is more influenced by that wing.
> 
> @Crowbo is a nice example of an ENTP 7w8.
> 
> Though he's also a sweetheart with well-developed Fe.
> 
> I love him.


Well, I am all for strong willpower. Maybe you're right. Still need to consult others and read heavily into it and 5w4. What types are common for entps?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Well, I am all for strong willpower. Maybe you're right. Still need to consult others and read heavily into it and 5w4. What types are common for entps?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


If I remember correctly, 7, 8, and 3 in descending order.

7w8
8w7
7w6
3w4


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> If I remember correctly, 7, 8, and 3 in descending order.
> 
> 7w8
> 8w7
> 7w6
> 3w4


But I don't want to be a normie! Oh, and Carlin is supposedly a 6 and I don't know what wing.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> But I don't want to be a normie! Oh, and Carlin is supposedly a 6 and I don't know what wing.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I'd bet 7.

6s and 5s are generally very conscientious and anxious types.

Their want of knowledge is a reaction to stress and anxiety.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I'd bet 7.
> 
> 6s and 5s are generally very conscientious and anxious types.
> 
> Their want of knowledge is a reaction to stress and anxiety.


I must be a 6w7! Only joking!
I'll accept 7w8, maybe.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

You guys need a simple Enneagram quiz or something?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> You guys need a simple Enneagram quiz or something?


just make all the simple quizzes, the more the fun


----------



## Max

Aye 


Course 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

This: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/324418-am-i-really-who-i-say-i-am.html
Gives me the impression that you're an ENFP.

Ne-dom is clearly present, and though you say you value rationality, there's a lot of Fi "stay true to yourself" thrown about.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Not a sign of inaccuracy to be found.


----------



## Rydori

I don't know about ESFP, maybe ESTP


----------



## Max

Merriweather said:


> This: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/324418-am-i-really-who-i-say-i-am.html
> Gives me the impression that you're an ENFP.
> 
> Ne-dom is clearly present, and though you say you value rationality, there's a lot of Fi "stay true to yourself" thrown about.


That was from three years ago, lol. 

Looking at that is like looking through old photos. I have developed a lot since then.

And I think so? (  )

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rouskyrie

Xnfj.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Yea? Or what? You’ll use your powers of inaccurately classifying everyone to type me as an ISFP?


You accused me of insulting you.


----------



## Pippo

You're accurately typed.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Flattered, thank u sir. Chuckled at the Turi part.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ne-dom-aux-how-do-you-differentiate-them.html
> 
> Scroll down to the first well thought-out answer. He describes how INTP has a more careful focus because their Ne is poured through a Ti funnel. ENTPs in contrast tend to approach everything as a casual conversation with that classic Ne smirk. I see the latter in you predominantly.
> 
> Even so, your explanation of why you think I’m ENTJ has that confirmation bias: you pull from evidence pieces that are weak to form a point rather than look at the data objectively and extract a point. For example, a quote and an avatar picture are no signs of a personality type (not that your argument doesn’t have merit to it nor that I’m not greatful for all the thought you put into it).


Thank you. The Entp thing sounds much more like me.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> My cognitive functions test is producing astoundingly accurate results.
> Nobody is intimidated by Temizzle.
> 
> ISTP is solid for the above but you should do the quiz in my sig for a 100% accurate reading.


I did the quiz in your sig. Your other new one said ENTJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> I did the quiz in your sig. Your other new one said ENTJ.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Yeah, so you ENTx of some sort then.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Yeah, so you ENTx of some sort then.


Show me how I can possibly be an ENTJ. Please.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Show me how I can possibly be an ENTJ. Please.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


You already did by picking inferior Fi and then Te-Ni.


----------



## Rydori

kay


----------



## JoetheBull

Possibly


----------



## Rydori

Meme avatar - ✓
Random sigg stating to have chicken - ✓
Link to a game personality and strategy - ✓
Use of the word 'Klingon' - ✓

Ti dom for sure


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Miss Bingley

Seems so


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> You already did by picking inferior Fi and then Te-Ni.


So you think I'm an ENTJ?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

ENTP

*assume any type for me*


----------



## Pippo

ENFJ, slight chance of ESFP


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> You already did by picking inferior Fi and then Te-Ni.


You should audition to be a character on South Park

I’m sorry @Merriweather, I know I said I would let it go but I can’t just keep my head down and tell you what you want to hear. Starting to lean back to ISTJ


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> So you think I'm an ENTJ?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I mean, I don't see it, but you're the one who picked inferior Fi then Te-Ni.
Maybe have another look over the choices for the first question and see if the one you selected is truly the best fit for you when under stress.
https://www.quiz-maker.com/QUTHXPX


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> I’m sorry Merriweather, I know I said I would let it go but I can’t just keep my head down and tell you what you want to hear. Starting to lean back to ISTJ







My main opposition is that I dedicated a post to systematically explaining why I use inferior Se, but alright.

Yes for your type.


----------



## Rydori

yes 

*assume SP type*


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> My main opposition is that I dedicated a post to systematically explaining why I use inferior Se, but alright.
> 
> Yes for your type.


..and you selected the inferior Se option in my simple cognitive functions test.
..and then you selected the Ni-Te option over the Ni-Fe option.

I'm not stating that quiz is the most accurate personality test of all time, but the results have been great so far.


----------



## Super Luigi

I would believe ENTP, INTP, or INTJ


----------



## Temizzle

Lol 8w7 again. Lol.

@Turi, can you explain your rationale behind questions 1, 2, and 4?


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> Lol 8w7 again. Lol.


Yes. The only reason you laugh is because you do not live in reality.

@*Crowbo* yes


----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> Yes. The only reason you laugh is because you do not live in reality.
> 
> @*Crowbo* yes


No, the reason I laugh is because you typing yourself as an 8 is a funny joke. Which is my implicit answer to whether or not you're correctly typed.


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> No, the reason I laugh is because you typing yourself as an 8 is a funny joke. Which is my implicit answer to whether or not you're correctly typed.


You are wrong. It is not a joke. Your contradiction is the only joke.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Lol 8w7 again. Lol.
> 
> @Turi, can you explain your rationale behind questions 1, 2, and 4?


..which quiz is this?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> ..which quiz is this?


In your sig


----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> You are wrong. It is not a joke. Your contradiction is the only joke.


What are you on about?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Yeah.


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> What are you on about?


Oh, so when I confront you, you act like you don't understand.

Are you done yet?


----------



## Temizzle

The Penguin said:


> You know what I am talking about. Are you done yet?


No I don’t, that’s why I asked, please do explain


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> No I don’t, that’s why I asked, please do explain


Yes you do. You're lying. Why should I explain anything?

First you laugh at me, now you want a favor from me.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> In your sig


1 = E/I
2 = T/F
4 = S/N IIRC, though I'm mulling over whether to switch it to be Si/Ni v Se/Ne due to the 'J' feel of focusing on specific things and getting better at them VS the more 'P' feel of having a wider range of interests etc.

My only issue with that idea, is that change doesn't reflect actual data - the research I've got suggests that question is better founded in 'credibility' as an S/N question rather than splitting it into what would essentially be J/P.

The S response is aimed at being good at things, honing existing talents etc and the N side is aimed at being more interested in learning new things rather than really narrow on any specific interests.

The idea of 'sticking with what you know' is an S thing according to basically every source I've got, so although the alteration makes sense re: 'functions', it wouldn't be reflective of any research to make that change.

After question 9, the order of the questions is randomized, so yeah.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> 1 = E/I
> 2 = T/F
> 4 = S/N IIRC, though I'm mulling over whether to switch it to be Si/Ni v Se/Ne due to the 'J' feel of focusing on specific things and getting better at them VS the more 'P' feel of having a wider range of interests etc.
> 
> My only issue with that idea, is that change doesn't reflect actual data - the research I've got suggests that question is better founded in 'credibility' as an S/N question rather than splitting it into what would essentially be J/P.
> 
> The S response is aimed at being good at things, honing existing talents etc and the N side is aimed at being more interested in learning new things rather than really narrow on any specific interests.
> 
> The idea of 'sticking with what you know' is an S thing according to basically every source I've got, so although the alteration makes sense re: 'functions', it wouldn't be reflective of any research to make that change.
> 
> After question 9, the order of the questions is randomized, so yeah.


Wait question 9? No I'm talking about your 4 question quiz. 

Curious why you put browsing / netflixing / reading books as E traits vs. what you chose as I traits. IMO the I traits can still be represented in half if not all of the E traits but just underneath the surface. Someone could enjoy 1 on 1 deep conversations because it gives them an opportunity to better explore their inner workings. Same with reading a book or netflixing. An extravert IMO could instead watch Netflix in order to take in external concepts or enjoy an activity with their friends. I'm not sure this targets the abstract concepts that well, but I'm curious to hear your reasoning. 

I like your question two because it makes the N choice sound like shit and the S choice sound more desirable, usually tests make choosing N questions easier. But I'm curious why you chose what you chose for those wordings. It could be that an NJ might need an absolutely clear picture of a situation in order to make an effective stride forward towards their goals. It might be too risky to leave some information up in the air to chance. 

Your T/F question is well worded, I like it. 

Then question 4 I think is well worded too, but I'm curious how you constructed that question. 

I want to hear specifically your reasonings behind the questions and why you constructed them as you did, not potential future changes or anything else. 



The Penguin said:


> Yes you do. You're lying. Why should I explain anything?
> 
> First you laugh at me, now you want a favor from me.


No I'm doing you a favor by giving you an opportunity to explain yourself because you're making 0 sense.


----------



## Rydori

These aren't my words, I'm just a messenger, it's @Enoch


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> These aren't my words, I'm just a messenger, it's @Enoch


Ahaha that cutie INFP. 

It's a good take, that's one perspective. I do appreciate Turi's attempt to view things differently. I do think that much of the MBTi stuff is outdated -- particularly the tests ... some tests still ask "When the phone rings, do you reach to answer it first?" Who even has house phones anymore? Could see benefit to constructed new tests that change with the times especially with all the people that have gotten to used to taking tests they can't unsee what each question means. 

I do also agree lot of people on this site enjoy playing into fantasies of what type they are rather than critically assessing who they are. 

That said, I do think much of the time @Turi tries to dig into things more than actually exists and reaches too far without providing adequate evidence or correct lines of reasoning. Reinventing a wheel that doesn't even exist, so to speak. That coupled with his tendency arrogance and passive aggressive bitterness is annoying, but I think he's slowly getting better with time and hope that he strikes more gold than dirt as he learns more.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Wait question 9? No I'm talking about your 4 question quiz.
> 
> Curious why you put browsing / netflixing / reading books as E traits vs. what you chose as I traits. IMO the I traits can still be represented in half if not all of the E traits but just underneath the surface. Someone could enjoy 1 on 1 deep conversations because it gives them an opportunity to better explore their inner workings. Same with reading a book or netflixing. An extravert IMO could instead watch Netflix in order to take in external concepts or enjoy an activity with their friends. I'm not sure this targets the abstract concepts that well, but I'm curious to hear your reasoning.
> 
> I like your question two because it makes the N choice sound like shit and the S choice sound more desirable, usually tests make choosing N questions easier. But I'm curious why you chose what you chose for those wordings. It could be that an NJ might need an absolutely clear picture of a situation in order to make an effective stride forward towards their goals. It might be too risky to leave some information up in the air to chance.
> 
> Your T/F question is well worded, I like it.
> 
> Then question 4 I think is well worded too, but I'm curious how you constructed that question.
> 
> I want to hear specifically your reasonings behind the questions and why you constructed them as you did, not potential future changes or anything else.


The link in my sig is a new one, about 40 questions - incorporates stock-standard dichotomy, Step II facets, Keireys temperaments and 'cognitive functions', and it's only about half-finished, but I've thrown it up anyway because I can just edit it as I go, without changing the link.
Of course this will fuck with 'statistics' later on down the track, maybe when it's finished I'll 'republish' it and start the stats afresh.

Re: "browsing / netflixing / reading books" as E traits - this is really simply, it's all external sources of stimulus.
If somebody is energised by and stimulised by browsing the internet, being on their phone for hours, watching Netflix, reading books, listening to music forever - unless it's for a reason, then they are preferring external sources of stimulis.
I.E, extraverted.

The Introversion response on that quiz is all focused on internal stimulus - things that come from within, and finding those things more energising than external stimulus = introversion.

It needs fleshing out, imo. Not much, but slight revising.

The wordings re: question 2 - well this will be difficult because, for all questions, because I myself an an intuitive - dissecting and analysing specific reasons for words is probably indicative of Sensing in itself - I'm trying to convey an idea, an image, rather than anything 'specific'.
The ideas I'm asking people to choose between are:


The factual, information gatherer - someone who likes to gather all the pieces in order to understand the big picture - this implies, without explicitly stating it that by preferring this option - you do not rely on your intuition to flesh it out. You require actual data and information. That, is Sensing.


The 'know-it-all' type who thinks they basically sum situations up and get a grasp of the big-picture pretty much immediately - this implies, without explicitly stating it that by preferring this option - you do not rely on your senses to gather information in order to flesh out a big picture. You rely on your intuition to do it for you.
Use of the phrase "wing it" gives the response a "P" feel, but it's in terminology only, the idea remains the same - the S type who gathers information to understand something, and the N type who thinks they already got the gist of it and go from there.


I believe this one needs slight refining so the N response doesn't have a P vibe, but that's.. it.. the idea remains the same.

Question 4 again, I'm conveying an image.. the:


Person who wants to get shit done - get only the required information together and act on it - can't relax while there's work to be done - good at putting on the blinkers and focusing on one thing 'til it's complete, i.e J.


Person who collects more information than is really required due to thirst for knowledge, more easily distracted and so finds it difficult to focus on one thing at a time to get it done - finds it difficult to put the blinkers on so to speak, and is keen to see what new possibilities are about, even when they haven't finished what they're doing - they figure they'll just come back to it, i.e P.

On the whole, I couldn't care less about specifics - I'm trying to convey the _essence _of each preference, hoping to kind of put an image in peoples heads of each choice, rather than just words they can relate to.


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> No I'm doing you a favor by giving you an opportunity to explain yourself because you're making 0 sense.


No, you haven't done any favors for me. No, I'm making perfect sense.
You don't understand because you don't make sense.

I am not interested in explaining myself to you.
You have not earned the right to request or demand any explanations from me.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Ahaha that cutie INFP.
> 
> It's a good take, that's one perspective. I do appreciate Turi's attempt to view things differently. I do think that much of the MBTi stuff is outdated -- particularly the tests ... some tests still ask "When the phone rings, do you reach to answer it first?" Who even has house phones anymore? Could see benefit to constructed new tests that change with the times especially with all the people that have gotten to used to taking tests they can't unsee what each question means.
> 
> I do also agree lot of people on this site enjoy playing into fantasies of what type they are rather than critically assessing who they are.
> 
> That said, I do think much of the time @Turi tries to dig into things more than actually exists and reaches too far without providing adequate evidence or correct lines of reasoning. Reinventing a wheel that doesn't even exist, so to speak. That coupled with his tendency arrogance and passive aggressive bitterness is annoying, but I think he's slowly getting better with time and hope that he strikes more gold than dirt as he learns more.


I agree the questions need updating, hence the E/I responses in that 4 question quiz.
Everybody has their phone on silent, come on - so we're all going to pick 'hope someone else answers it' on those questions - I feel like that kind of crap, has ingrained into everybodies brain, and now they all think they're INxx types due to questions that were formulated some 50 odd years ago, aimed at a completely different 'audience' so to speak.

The biggest E types you know, have probably got their phone on silent now.
Ain't nobody just waiting around to have a chat - we've all got shit to do, nobody likes talking on the phone, etc etc so many reasons, so people keep clicking those introvert responses, and keep getting introvert results, and now they're all fucking brainwashed and have no idea what introversion even is.

Nobody wants to be the 'life of the party'.
Nobody enjoys dressing up and role-playing.
Nobody sparks up conversation with strangers while waiting in line at the shops.

Every muthafucka will pick the introverted response to these questions.

The current questionnaires are pathetically out of date - to the point where it's actually seriously harming the wider understanding of what the fuck this typology shit is all about.

People actually try to debate the results they get with me on my quizzes, by using results from quizzes rammed with the above shit as supporting evidence to prove they're introverted, or intuitive etc.
No. Just no. Dipshits.
Also that whole mentality is stereotypically 'S' in the first place - sticking with what you know, unwilling to really accept change without good reason (and finding your true type isn't a good reason, because it doesn't tell people they're a special little INxx) etc etc - not digging at sensors, just repeating what the research says.

I couldn't give two shits about providing adequate evidence or correct lines of reasoning, everything in the quizzes I've created is derived from what I deem to be credible sources - i.e official mbti website, Gifts Differing etc etc, not just some mistyped dickheads blog.

Re: arrogance, not my problem. lol.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I removed that one, you must have been doing the quiz mid-edit.


There are a few other ones that have similar issues.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> There are a few other ones that have similar issues.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Yeah, but, it's about preferences, not which one is precisely you to a T.


----------



## Temizzle

@Turi, for the record, I still stand by INFJ for you. It’s my opinion, my take, do with it what you will, but here’s my reasoning...

On numerous occasions you demonstrate a reluctance to argue on logical terms, instead insisting that its true because you just know it. This strikes me as Ni and lack of a strong thinking function. 

Stepping back and looking at your behaviors and initiatives on the forum as a whole, the big picture is you’re trying to change the way typology is approached as a whole. That’s not Ne-Ti prototyping, that’s an Ni vision and a Je function steadily pushing the vision across all your behaviors. 

Enneagram 5 is clear with your reluctance to blindly accept things, with your desire to seek the truth, and with an emphasis on information.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Yeah, but, it's about preferences, not which one is precisely you to a T.


There should be a "none of these apply to me" option.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

@Turi @Merriweather @Temizzle


ESFJ
41.03% Match
ESFP
38.46% Match
ESTJ
35.9% Match
ESTP
33.33% Match
ISFJ
33.33% Match
ENFJ
33.33% Match
ISFP
30.77% Match
ISTJ
28.21% Match
ENTJ
28.21% Match
ISTP
25.64% Match
INFJ
25.64% Match
ENFP
23.08% Match
INTJ
21.05% Match
ENTP
17.95% Match
INFP
15.38% Match
INTP
10.26% Match

Another reason I don't identify with being an N, the closest N type I related to was ENFJ which was the 6th preference.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> @Turi, for the record, I still stand by INFJ for you. It’s my opinion, my take, do with it what you will, but here’s my reasoning...
> 
> On numerous occasions you demonstrate a reluctance to argue on logical terms, instead insisting that its true because you just know it. This strikes me as Ni and lack of a strong thinking function.
> 
> Stepping back and looking at your behaviors and initiatives on the forum as a whole, the big picture is you’re trying to change the way typology is approached as a whole. That’s not Ne-Ti prototyping, that’s an Ni vision and a Je function steadily pushing the vision across all your behaviors.
> 
> Enneagram 5 is clear with your reluctance to blindly accept things, with your desire to seek the truth, and with an emphasis on information.


I admit it, hands in the air - I'd pick Maria.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> @Turi @Merriweather @Temizzle
> 
> 
> ESFJ
> 41.03% Match
> ESFP
> 38.46% Match
> ESTJ
> 35.9% Match
> ESTP
> 33.33% Match
> ISFJ
> 33.33% Match
> ENFJ
> 33.33% Match
> ISFP
> 30.77% Match
> ISTJ
> 28.21% Match
> ENTJ
> 28.21% Match
> ISTP
> 25.64% Match
> INFJ
> 25.64% Match
> ENFP
> 23.08% Match
> INTJ
> 21.05% Match
> ENTP
> 17.95% Match
> INFP
> 15.38% Match
> INTP
> 10.26% Match
> 
> Another reason I don't identify with being an N, the closest N type I related to was ENFJ which was the 6th preference.


His test is a prototype.

Dichotomy? Sure you're an ESFP.
Functions? You are definitely an EXFJ, probable ENFJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> @Turi @Merriweather @Temizzle
> 
> 
> ESFJ
> 41.03% Match
> ESFP
> 38.46% Match
> ESTJ
> 35.9% Match
> ESTP
> 33.33% Match
> ISFJ
> 33.33% Match
> ENFJ
> 33.33% Match
> ISFP
> 30.77% Match
> ISTJ
> 28.21% Match
> ENTJ
> 28.21% Match
> ISTP
> 25.64% Match
> INFJ
> 25.64% Match
> ENFP
> 23.08% Match
> INTJ
> 21.05% Match
> ENTP
> 17.95% Match
> INFP
> 15.38% Match
> INTP
> 10.26% Match
> 
> Another reason I don't identify with being an N, the closest N type I related to was ENFJ which was the 6th preference.


You're not an ESFJ. We wouldn't likely get along so well if you were.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I admit it, hands in the air - I'd pick Maria.


But the guy in that question was kinda a dick. I chose Chelsea, no regrets.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> His test is a prototype.
> 
> Dichotomy? Sure you're an ESFP.
> Functions? You are definitely an EXFJ, probable ENFJ.


I just cant see myself being an ENFJ even with function since I would be considered a looping which I don't believe at all, ESFJ I can accept. My Ni is basically non existent which would make me according to functions an unhealthy ENFJ, which I am sure not!


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> @Turi @Merriweather @Temizzle
> 
> 
> ESFJ
> 41.03% Match
> ESFP
> 38.46% Match
> ESTJ
> 35.9% Match
> ESTP
> 33.33% Match
> ISFJ
> 33.33% Match
> ENFJ
> 33.33% Match
> ISFP
> 30.77% Match
> ISTJ
> 28.21% Match
> ENTJ
> 28.21% Match
> ISTP
> 25.64% Match
> INFJ
> 25.64% Match
> ENFP
> 23.08% Match
> INTJ
> 21.05% Match
> ENTP
> 17.95% Match
> INFP
> 15.38% Match
> INTP
> 10.26% Match
> 
> Another reason I don't identify with being an N, the closest N type I related to was ENFJ which was the 6th preference.


Nice.
Interesting to note ESTJ in third place there. Literally one letter off of your #1 ESFJ.
You got ESTJ in the 4 question quiz.
..and ISFJ in the 4 question cognitive functions quiz.

Maybe it's just me, but ESFJ sounds like a pretty likely possibility, all things considered.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> But the guy in that question was kinda a dick. I chose Chelsea, no regrets.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


What's this chelsea maria business?


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> What's this chelsea maria business?


Part of the updated quiz in his desc.


----------



## Temizzle

I would second ESFJ for @Rydori


----------



## Pippo

INTP
58.97% Match

INTJ
57.89% Match

ENTP
53.85% Match

ENTJ
53.85% Match

ISTP
41.03% Match

ISTJ
38.46% Match

ESTP
35.9% Match

ESTJ
33.33% Match

INFJ
30.77% Match

INFP
28.21% Match

ENFJ
25.64% Match

ENFP
23.08% Match

ISFP
12.82% Match

ISFJ
12.82% Match

ESFP
7.69% Match

ESFJ
7.69% Match


----------



## Temizzle

For shits and gigs


> ENTJ
> 51.28% Match
> INTJ
> 44.74% Match
> ENTP
> 38.46% Match
> ENFJ
> 38.46% Match
> ESTJ
> 35.9% Match
> INTP
> 33.33% Match
> INFJ
> 33.33% Match
> ISTJ
> 30.77% Match
> ENFP
> 28.21% Match
> ESFJ
> 25.64% Match
> ESTP
> 23.08% Match
> INFP
> 23.08% Match
> ISFJ
> 20.51% Match
> ISTP
> 17.95% Match
> ESFP
> 15.38% Match
> ISFP
> 10.26% Match


 @Merriweather (god I still type @ Historical...), INTP is a thought. The way you have a sensitivity to fallacies and all the Si I sense within u. Haven't really sat down to consider INTP for you yet.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> For shits and gigs
> 
> @Merriweather (god I still type @ Historical...), INTP is a thought. The way you have a sensitivity to fallacies and all the Si I sense within u. Haven't really sat down to consider INTP for you yet.


I've seriously considered and evaluated the possibility of myself being the following types:
INTJ
INTP
ENTP
ENTJ
INFJ
ENFJ
ISTP
ISTJ
ESTP

In order of how I view them in terms of "most likely":
1. INTJ
2. INTP
3. ENTJ
4. ENTP
5. ISTP
6. ESTP
7. ISTJ
8. ENFJ
9. INFJ

We can consider my type all we want, but when it comes down to the data we have, it's strictly obvious that I use inferior Se.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I've seriously considered and evaluated the possibility of myself being the following types:
> INTJ
> INTP
> ENTP
> ENTJ
> INFJ
> ENFJ
> ISTP
> ISTJ
> ESTP
> 
> In order of how I view them in terms of "most likely":
> 1. INTJ
> 2. INTP
> 3. ENTJ
> 4. ENTP
> 5. ISTP
> 6. ESTP
> 7. ISTJ
> 8. ENFJ
> 9. INFJ
> 
> We can consider my type all we want, but when it comes down to the data we have, it's strictly obvious that I use inferior Se.


Personally, I would put much less stock in inferior functions and much more in identifying dominant and supporting function as those are the two you are most aware of. 

Inferior is... first of all hard to identify and second of all very easy for you to personally misunderstand.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Personally, I would put much less stock in inferior functions and much more in identifying dominant and supporting function as those are the two you are most aware of.
> 
> Inferior is... first of all hard to identify and second of all very easy for you to personally misunderstand.


A hard "No" for that one. The inferior function, in my experience, is a great way to differentiate, for example, the XNTPs.

It can be easy to misunderstand, but do you think I am misunderstanding it? What you would suggest would basically amount to, "I know you better than you do yourself."

I could see a fairly okay case for inferior Fe, but not one in any way for inferior Ne, having seen it in other people.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> A hard "No" for that one. The inferior function, in my experience, is a great way to differentiate, for example, the XNTPs.
> 
> It can be easy to misunderstand, but do you think I am misunderstanding it? What you would suggest would basically amount to, "I know you better than you do yourself."
> 
> I could see a fairly okay case for inferior Fe, but not one in any way for inferior Ne, having seen it in other people.


I think inferiors are visible in others but much harder to identify in oneself because they are sort of a blindspot -- something you avoid. Hard to notice something you avoid paying attention to.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> I think inferiors are visible in others but much harder to identify in oneself because they are sort of a blindspot -- something you avoid. Hard to notice something you avoid paying attention to.


I agree that it can be difficult to identify, but knowing where one falls isn't difficult. (Unless they are a Narcissist, but that in-and-of-itself is a weakness.)

You state general fact, but do you think those facts apply to me?


----------



## Turi

The thing with the inferior function is it produces out of character behaviour.
If someone doesn't even point it out to you, you might not even realise it _is _out of character behaviour.
I don't imagine there's many people who think "this isn't like me.. what's going on?" rather they just get stubborn and justify their bullshit.

So it all settles down and they don't even register that they just went out of character for a while.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I agree that it can be difficult to identify, but knowing where one falls isn't difficult. (Unless they are a Narcissist, but that in-and-of-itself is a weakness.)
> 
> You state general fact, but do you think those facts apply to me?


Hmm, applied to you, interesting. 

Well when I think about inferior Ne, Se, and Fe for you, the one that instantly pops out at me is Fe. 

I don’t really get that mystical removed from reality vibe from you I do from other Ni doms. I also don’t get the catastrophizing overly-cautious inferior Ne vibe from you either. 

What I do get is a general stiffness and slightly robotic vibe paired with a cringy when expressed inferior Fe taken from your more weeby jokes when you’re playful and the way you like took on the anime avatar and willingly participated in that weeb thread.

Athena’s take on it (who I strongly believe is an INTJ came from a more personal-preference perspective. It was her idea and her favorite anime. You seemed to tag along once others were onboard kind of just to humor the culture. Strikes me as more Fe.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

I guess. I don't know.


----------



## Turi

Re: INTJ and INTP - INTPs will blend in more in social situations and be less of an outsider.

The P vibe - which you could connect to Ne-Fe, if you want, IDGAF, means they're more casual/relaxed than INTJs.

By blend in, I mean, won't stand out like a sore thumb as someone who might as well not even _be _there - which will be the stick up le arse IxxJ types who think they're above the situation and can't wait for the fucking thing to end.
Which is where I fall. 

The "P" vibe, or the "Ne" thing, whatever, means INTPs will be more roll with the punches, take it as it comes sorta thing - which, creeps into interactions with other people - more easier to get along with, quicker with the banter etc as well, imo.

INTJs think all of the above is a chore. A nightmare.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Hmm, applied to you, interesting.
> 
> Well when I think about inferior Ne, Se, and Fe for you, the one that instantly pops out at me is Fe.
> 
> I don’t really get that mystical removed from reality vibe from you I do from other Ni doms. I also don’t get the catastrophizing overly-cautious inferior Ne vibe from you either.
> 
> What I do get is a general stiffness and slightly robotic vibe paired with a cringy when expressed inferior Fe taken from your more weeby jokes when you’re playful and the way you like took on the anime avatar and willingly participated in that weeb thread.
> 
> Athena’s take on it (who I strongly believe is an INTJ came from a more personal-preference perspective. It was her idea and her favorite anime. You seemed to tag along once others were onboard kind of just to humor the culture. Strikes me as more Fe.


I considered inferior Fe for a while, but after observing it in others and my negative reaction to it, I reconsidered.

Vibe isn't empirically worth much, and we've only ever interacted through writing, which is an inherently warped presentation of the way I am.

When speaking with other IXTPs, I notice that they seem completely oblivious to social obligations or etiquette. I don't subscribe to "social etiquette" beyond simply being polite, but IXTPs are completely unaware as opposed to necessarily rebelling against it (which they will do on rare occasion.) They're like children, basically.

I'm certainly no colorful personality when it comes to interacting with other people, but I'm still aware of the way I come across and how other people will interact. If comfortable in person, I may even become fairly personable or charismatic, but with random other people, I'm very prone to argument or debate.


And do I really come off as a Ti-dom to you?


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> When speaking with other IXTPs, I notice that they seem completely oblivious to social obligations or etiquette. I don't subscribe to "social etiquette" beyond simply being polite, but IXTPs are completely unaware as opposed to necessarily rebelling against it (which they will do on rare occasion.) They're like children, basically.


This doesn't fit my experience, but I only know one INTP and a couple of *suspected* ISTPs.

My INTP friend is friendly and easy to get along with. Definitely an INTP, but he opens up relatively easy, he's not the awkward outsider like I am where I'm just waiting for the whole thing to end, or am so far in my own head I might as well not be there.

I went out with my INTP friend just before Christmas, and he wound up getting along with everybody - he wound up staying late and having a good time - joining in on jokes and conversation.
I wound up being the worlds biggest outsider, to the point that as new people arrived, I was being referred to as "this is Turi, he's socially awkward" - it became basically my descriptor.
I wound up leaving way earlier than my INTP friend and was basically just enduring the whole situation in the first place, whereas he was stereotypical "P" and rolling with the punches.

One big difference between us, was that he felt like it was nice to get out - he was going to have a good time etc.
I felt like it was something I had to do, would have preferred to not go in the first place, only went to be nice to the person that invited us.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Well he does have the whole troll thing going for him


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I considered inferior Fe for a while, but after observing it in others and my negative reaction to it, I reconsidered.
> 
> Vibe isn't empirically worth much, and we've only ever interacted through writing, which is an inherently warped presentation of the way I am.
> 
> When speaking with other IXTPs, I notice that they seem completely oblivious to social obligations or etiquette. I don't subscribe to "social etiquette" beyond simply being polite, but IXTPs are completely unaware as opposed to necessarily rebelling against it (which they will do on rare occasion.) They're like children, basically.
> 
> I'm certainly no colorful personality when it comes to interacting with other people, but I'm still aware of the way I come across and how other people will interact. If comfortable in person, I may even become fairly personable or charismatic, but with random other people, I'm very prone to argument or debate.
> 
> 
> And do I really come off as a Ti-dom to you?


Hmm, well check this link it's an interesting read, not quite tail on the donkey but you might extract something from it: https://highonmbti.tumblr.com/post/140701493815/so-people-describe-both-ti-and-ni-as-searching-for

Mainly that Ti + Ne can mimic Ni, but is a more conscious and careful hashing out of truth internally. Whereas Ni + Te kind of just perceives vague truths instantly and works with external, plain reasoning to make sense of it. 

I guess the difference would be vaguely do you extract essences of things or do you work out the truths in your head.

A Ti searching for a solution would have concrete parts they move around in their head to find the piece that fits the solution. An Ni would kind of just get an impression, move a part in the real world, and then their impression may change once more of the picture is revealed to which they may make another adjustment or continue on.


----------



## Crowbo

about right


----------



## UberY0shi

Aptly typed.


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> When speaking with other IXTPs, I notice that they seem completely oblivious to social obligations or etiquette. I don't subscribe to "social etiquette" beyond simply being polite, but IXTPs are completely unaware as opposed to necessarily rebelling against it (which they will do on rare occasion.) They're like children, basically.


I think its a common trait for IXXPs to be quite oblivious to social norms and see as a threat to their individuality. IXXP are likely to think their individuality is right, THIS IS ESPECIALLY COMMON IN INFPS AND INTPS. If an INFP felt something didn't feel right to their individuality, $100 their going to ramble about it like no tomorrow.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> I think its a common trait for IXXPs to be quite oblivious to social norms and see as a threat to their individuality. IXXP are likely to think their individuality is right, THIS IS ESPECIALLY COMMON IN INFPS AND INTPS. If an INFP felt something didn't feel right to their individuality, $100 their going to ramble about it like no tomorrow.


Well I'll ask you as I ask everyone else:

Do I give you the impression that I'm a Ti-dom?

What does my dominant function look like at first glance, ignoring my inferior function?


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> Well I'll ask you as I ask everyone else:
> 
> Do I give you the impression that I'm a Ti-dom?
> 
> What does my dominant function look like at first glance, ignoring my inferior function?


I do not think of you as a Ti dom at all, you like to take ideas externally and don't depend fully on internal ideas.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I considered inferior Fe for a while, but after observing it in others and my negative reaction to it, I reconsidered.
> 
> Vibe isn't empirically worth much, and we've only ever interacted through writing, which is an inherently warped presentation of the way I am.
> 
> When speaking with other IXTPs, I notice that they seem completely oblivious to social obligations or etiquette. I don't subscribe to "social etiquette" beyond simply being polite, but IXTPs are completely unaware as opposed to necessarily rebelling against it (which they will do on rare occasion.) They're like children, basically.
> 
> I'm certainly no colorful personality when it comes to interacting with other people, but I'm still aware of the way I come across and how other people will interact. If comfortable in person, I may even become fairly personable or charismatic, but with random other people, I'm very prone to argument or debate.
> 
> 
> And do I really come off as a Ti-dom to you?


The ones who rebel against it are ENXPs. You're right about that. You definitely don't rub me as a Ti dominant. You don't strike me as a troll either. Your attempts when you do are rather obvious. You seem to use Fi as your auxiliary function. Unsure of your Dominant function...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Well I'll ask you as I ask everyone else:
> 
> Do I give you the impression that I'm a Ti-dom?
> 
> What does my dominant function look like at first glance, ignoring my inferior function?


Definitely not a Ti dominant. Where do you think your Si usage is?
Personally I see you as Te dominant.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Definitely not a Ti dominant. Where do you think your Si usage is?


Not dominant as inferior Ne definitely isn't present and not auxiliary as I simply can't relate to it. Se seems much more present to me than Si.

@Krayfish once proposed that if I was an INTP, my Si would have to be heavily developed.


----------



## Turi

The same fucking "INFJs" who scored ESxx on my 4 question quiz and 2 question cognitive function quiz are returning ESxx results on longer one.
How in the actual fuck these people think they're an INFJ is beyond me.

I knew it.
_I am right, I swear I'm right, swear I knew it all along_.. lol.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Not dominant as inferior Ne definitely isn't present and not auxiliary as I simply can't relate to it. Se seems much more present to me than Si.
> 
> @Krayfish once proposed that if I was an INTP, my Si would have to be heavily developed.


You definitely use Te, and you have heavily developed Si. You say your Si isn't dominant. You sure as hell don't lead with Fe. Your Ne is either nonexistent or in tertiary then (or a shadow). You could be ESTJ. Seriously, Te with auxiliary Si makes sense for you, as does inferior Fi.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> You definitely use Te, and you have heavily developed Si. You say your Si isn't dominant. You sure as hell don't lead with Fe. Your Ne is either nonexistent or in tertiary then (or a shadow). You could be ESTJ. Seriously, Te with auxiliary Si makes sense for you, as does inferior Fi.


I say my Si isn't dominant or Auxiliary, and Se is in use, not Si. My Ne is non-existent because I don't use Ne.

Being a dick doesn't make me an Fi-inferior.

Again, I've dedicated an entire post to explaining how inferior Se affects me in my life, and I've read countless descriptions on Si of which I can only half-relate to.


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> You definitely use Te, and you have heavily developed Si. You say your Si isn't dominant. You sure as hell don't lead with Fe. Your Ne is either nonexistent or in tertiary then (or a shadow). You could be ESTJ. Seriously, Te with auxiliary Si makes sense for you, as does inferior Fi.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


 @Merriweather 

I agree with Literally God here, you certainly are a heavy Te and do display instances of Si which could be your aux function. As for your lack of Ne or Fi, it could be undeveloped or repressed. Tbf the third function is basically up to interpretation, but I doubt from observation you're inferior would be Ne, and would rather be Fi.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> @Merriweather
> 
> I agree with Literally God here, you certainly are a heavy Te and do display instances of Si which could be your aux function. As for your lack of Ne or Fi, it could be undeveloped or repressed. Tbf the third function is basically up to interpretation, but I doubt from observation you're inferior would be Ne, and would rather be Fi.


Refer to my previous post.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I say my Si isn't dominant or Auxiliary, and Se is in use, not Si. My Ne is non-existent because I don't use Ne.
> 
> Being a dick doesn't make me an Fi-inferior.
> 
> Again, I've dedicated an entire post to explaining how inferior Se affects me in my life, and I've read countless descriptions on Si of which I can only half-relate to.


At least you admit to being one.
And people who lead with it can be them too.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

My next type-me idea is going to blow everyone's fucking minds.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> At least you admit to being one.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


A case for developing Te heavily can certainly be made, but, again, you need only compare me to @Temizzle to see if I look like a Te-dom.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> A case for developing Te heavily can certainly be made, but, again, you need only compare me to @Temizzle to see if I look like a Te-dom.


You could be a Te dominant who's just less developed. You could've developed some of your other functions more, like I did.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> You could be a Te dominant who's just less developed. You could've developed some of your other functions more, like I did.


An ENTJ with underdeveloped Te still has inferior Fi and still prefers to use Te over Ni.
An INTJ with underdeveloped Ni still has inferior Se and still prefers to use Ni over Te.


Behaviorally, the two are very very different.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> A case for developing Te heavily can certainly be made, but, again, you need only compare me to @Temizzle to see if I look like a Te-dom.


Mmmm careful with that comparison, I wouldn't use myself as a poster-child Te-dom.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> An ENTJ with underdeveloped Te still has inferior Fi and still prefers to use Te over Ni.
> An INTJ with underdeveloped Ni still has inferior Se and still prefers to use Ni over Te.
> 
> 
> Behaviorally, the two are very very different.


Suppose, like you had said before, the auxiliary function became more developed than the dom? What then? Do they change type?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Mmmm careful with that comparison, I wouldn't use myself as a poster-child Te-dom.


You seemed eager to use this comparison not a week ago, and not an hour ago you were proposing Ti-dom as my type. To switch from Ti-dom to Te-dom is quite a heavy switch on perspective.

We have several premises before us:
I very likely use inferior Se
I don't use Si in the dominant or auxiliary position
I'm almost definitely a Te-user
In the Aristotelian view of typology, I am still an introvert and I draw my energy from being alone

Therefore,
I must be an INTJ.



Literally God said:


> Suppose, like you had said before, the auxiliary function became more developed than the dom? What then? Do they change type?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


No.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Suppose, like you had said before, the auxiliary function became more developed than the dom? What then? Do they change type?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Ahaha on a side note I just want to point out how Ti + Ne this statement is lol


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> You seemed eager to use this comparison not a week ago, and not an hour ago you were proposing Ti-dom as my type. To switch from Ti-dom to Te-dom is quite a heavy switch on perspective.
> 
> We have several premises before us:
> I very likely use inferior Se
> I don't use Si in the dominant or auxiliary position
> I'm almost definitely a Te-user
> In the Aristotelian view of typology, I am still an introvert and I draw my energy from being alone
> 
> Therefore,
> I must be an INTJ.
> 
> 
> No.


That's quite the answer there Mr. Mary Poppins.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> That's quite the answer there Mr. Mary Poppins.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will











>mfw mary poppins is an entj


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> >mfw mary poppins is an entj


Try reading up on tertiary Se. And why don't you believe you use inferior Fi?
Also, if that's what you look like, I advise going in for facial reconstruction surgery.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Re: INTJ and ENTJ - consider the auxiliary function repressed - it would feel like your inferior - you'd recognise it, realise it's shit, and think yep that's my inferior.

So if we consider the inferior function as truly a repressed auxiliary, and maintain a crucial aspect of ones type preferences via dichotomy:

ENTJ turns into ENFP - inferior Fi becomes auxiliary Fi, due to preferring _intuition _the only choice is ENFP (over ESFP).
INTJ turns into ISTP - inferior Se becomes auxiliary Se, due to preferring _thinking _the only choice ISTP (over INTP).

Oh shit son. What just happened?
Super possible mistypes is what just happened, imo.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Try reading up on tertiary Se. And why don't you believe you use inferior Fi?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Because inferior Se is too apparent, and I've never felt that my feeling was repressed, despite my "hard-ass" nature.



Turi said:


> Re: INTJ and ENTJ - consider the auxiliary function repressed - it would feel like your inferior - you'd recognise it, realise it's shit, and think yep that's my inferior.
> 
> So if we consider the inferior function as truly a repressed auxiliary, and maintain a crucial aspect of ones type preferences via dichotomy:
> 
> ENTJ turns into ENFP - inferior Fi becomes auxiliary Fi, due to preferring _intuition _the only choice is ENFP (over ESFP).
> INTJ turns into ISTP - inferior Se becomes auxiliary Se, due to preferring _thinking _the only choice ISTP (over INTP).
> 
> Oh shit son. What just happened?
> Super possible mistypes is what just happened, imo.


Are you proposing I'm an ISTP or that many ENFPs/ISTPs are actually XNTJs?


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Because inferior Se is too apparent, and I've never felt that my feeling was repressed, despite my "hard-ass" nature.


Oooh, read the rest of my post. Oh, and Turi's!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

So that I can get an understanding of what types people think I am, would everyone be willing to state what type they think I am?


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> So that I can get an understanding of what types people think I am, would everyone be willing to state what type they think I am?


ESTJ would make sense. It has been proposed that if you were an INTP, you had heavily developed SI. Auxiliary Si would make sense. I really think you use dominant Te, you've even said before that your Te seems to be most powerful. If an auxiliary function becomes more developed than your dominant function, it makes logical sense for that function to then become your dominant function.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Are you proposing I'm an ISTP or that many ENFPs/ISTPs are actually XNTJs?


Not at all, but relating everything to yourself is an indication of Fi, fwiw, lol.
But no, more like, just general commentary?

It wouldn't work the other way around.

ENFP.. we would consider Si as auxiliary, and due to a preference for _Feeling_, ESFJ.
ISTP.. we would consider Fe as auxiliary, and due to a preference for _Sensing_, ISFJ.

It's super weird how it works and it probably has no credibility whatsoever, I just made it up when considering how alike the 'inferior' function is, to repressed 'auxiliary', and then I figured the logical choice for alternate typings would be to retain whichever preference from T/F or S/N is left over.

The _4 circles of mistypes_:

ISTP - ISFJ
ISFJ - INFP
INFP - INTJ
INTJ - ISTP

INTP - INFJ
INFJ - ISFP
ISFP - ISTJ
ISTJ - INTP


ESTP - ENTJ
ENTJ - ENFP
ENFP - ESFJ
ESFJ - ESTP

ENTP - ESTJ
ESTJ - ESFP
ESFP - ENFJ
ENFJ - ENTP


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> I wanted another definition from Typemaster @Turi so I could confirm mine. I await the definition Typemaster!


I want your definition to see why you think I'm an xSTJ.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Intj.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I want your definition to see why you think I'm an xSTJ.


How about mine? Would that please you?

And on top of that, that's a definite No on @Turi's INTJ. More than happy to discuss reasoning behind that as well.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> How about mine? Would that please you?


It would me, as he always dismisses my ideas if he doesn't agree with them, just like an XSTJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

I believe @Merriweather to be an ESTJ after examining the evidence more carefully.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want your definition to see why you think I'm an xSTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> How about mine? Would that please you?
> 
> And on top of that, that's a definite No on @Turi's INTJ. More than happy to discuss reasoning behind that as well.
Click to expand...

Sure


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Temizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about mine? Would that please you?
> 
> 
> 
> It would me, as he always dismisses my ideas if he doesn't agree with them, just like an XSTJ.
Click to expand...

This looks more like an emotional reaction than a sound assessment.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> This looks more like an emotional reaction than a sound assessment.


It was bait... but I do believe you to be an ESTJ. I'll give my reasoning later, when it's not so late.


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks more like an emotional reaction than a sound assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> It was bait... but I do believe you to be an ESTJ. I'll give my reasoning later, when it's not so late.
Click to expand...

You have a habit of calling it bait whenever it's convenient for you.

I'll be expecting your definition of Si tomorrow.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> You have a habit of calling it bait whenever it's convenient for you.
> 
> I'll be expecting your definition of Si tomorrow.


Alright, tomorrow then. I was going to do it later today but...
I'm not falling for your bait!


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> How about mine? Would that please you?
> 
> And on top of that, that's a definite No on @Turi's INTJ. More than happy to discuss reasoning behind that as well.


I'm INTJ/ENTP and idgaf what rules that breaks.


----------



## Enoch

INFJ-ENTP hybrid.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I'm INTJ/ENTP and idgaf what rules that breaks.


ENTP is far more likely for you. The above statement really suggests it.


----------



## Rydori

ENTP as well


----------



## Enoch

Nope.


Turi said:


> I'm INTJ/ENTP and idgaf what rules that breaks.


GOOD.

I'm INFJ/ENFP/ISFP.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I'm INTJ/ENTP and idgaf what rules that breaks.


No you're not, and whether you care or not doesn't change the reality of the situation. You can roleplay whatever you'd like in your imagination though nothing I can do to stop that.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> No you're not, and whether you care or not doesn't change the reality of the situation. You can roleplay whatever you'd like in your imagination though nothing I can do to stop that.


I am though, bro.
My stack is basically Ni-Ne-T-S.


----------



## Enoch

For Jung so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son Turi, that whosoever believeth in him should not be mistyped, but have everlasting accurate type.


----------



## Turi

I got no feelz. Ni-Ne-T-S.
I'm synthetic.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

and I thought he will change from ENTP to his real type INTP.. I was so wrong.

not sure about Enoch, but well.


----------



## Enoch

Ruri The Typer said:


> and I thought he will change from ENTP to his real type INTP.. I was so wrong.
> 
> not sure about Enoch, but well.


HELLO BlAZEYYYBOY.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Enoch said:


> HELLO BlAZEYYYBOY.


Hello, Enoch.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I am though, bro.
> My stack is basically Ni-Ne-T-S.


One thing you don't use often or well is Te and there's no way you're an INTJ without Te.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I am though, bro.
> My stack is basically Ni-Ne-T-S.


Mine is Ne, Fi, Ti (by a hair), and Se. What would that make me? @Temizzle I'd like your input too please!
Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> One thing you don't use often or well is Te and there's no way you're an INTJ without Te.


Do you even know what Te is bro?

I go full Te overlord after my Ni insights.
How do you think I can create the worlds most accurate personality test (other peoples words, rephrased) essentially overnight?

I have a vision.
I relentlessly pursue it.
Literally staying up until who knows what time of night to make it a reality.
That's Te muthafuckaaaaa.


----------



## Kay dash

ahhh I see that you're finally convinced that you're an xNTP I guess ENTP works as well so imma settle for that


----------



## Turi

Kay dash said:


> ahhh I see that you're finally convinced that you're an xNTP I guess ENTP works as well so imma settle for that


I'm INTJ/ENTP at the same time.

You've got a shitty INFP looking avatar.

I've recognised the truth and that is the functions shouldn't be split into opposing directions.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I'm INTJ/ENTP at the same time.
> 
> You've got a shitty INFP looking avatar.
> 
> I've recognised the truth and that is the functions shouldn't be split into opposing directions.


What about me based on what I've given you?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Mine is Ne, Fi, Ti (by a hair), and Se. What would that make me? @Temizzle I'd like your input too please!
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


You seem correctly typed where you are IDK why you're on a perpetual quest to keep re-exploring?


Turi said:


> Do you even know what Te is bro?
> 
> I go full Te overlord after my Ni insights.
> How do you think I can create the worlds most accurate personality test (other peoples words, rephrased) essentially overnight?
> 
> I have a vision.
> I relentlessly pursue it.
> Literally staying up until who knows what time of night to make it a reality.
> That's Te muthafuckaaaaa.


No it's not wtf. Using anecdotal evidence of one or two random strangers online to assess the accuracy of your tests is the least Te thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> No it's not wtf. Using anecdotal evidence of one or two random strangers online to assess the accuracy of your tests is the least Te thing I've ever heard of.


It's a joke. I'm Te a.f and you know it.

I'm sorry but if having a vision and "getting it done" isn't Ni-Te then I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I want your definition to see why you think I'm an xSTJ.


Here's the source I'll use to argue my point: www.cognitiveprocesses.com/

First premise is you're a thinker. 

Next question is, is your thinking Te or Ti?

Te


> Contingency planning, scheduling, and quantifying utilize the process of extraverted Thinking.
> 
> Extraverted Thinking helps us organize our environment and ideas through charts, tables, graphs, flow charts, outlines, and so on.
> 
> At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively.
> 
> *Empirical thinking is at the core of extraverted Thinking when we challenge someone's ideas based on the logic of the facts in front of us or lay out reasonable explanations for decisions or conclusions made, often trying to establish order in someone else's thought process.*
> 
> *In written or verbal communication, extraverted Thinking helps us easily follow someone else's logic, sequence, or organization.*
> 
> *It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three.*
> 
> *In general, it allows us to compartmentalize many aspects of our lives so we can do what is necessary to accomplish our objectives.* One piece of evidence for this is the way you create a type me thread where you list reasons why you use certain functions and refer back to that document to prove your arguments elsewhere on the forum


vs. 

Ti


> Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point.
> 
> Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it.
> 
> It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles.
> 
> These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea.
> 
> This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work.
> 
> *The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency.*
> 
> In so doing, we search for a "leverage point" that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system.
> 
> *We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what's observed.*


Bolded are things I've witnessed you do. By this we assume Te. 

Next question is the big one: Si vs Ni

Now it is clear that it's difficult to witness introverted functions since they occur internally. What's more is the only interactions we have of you is your behavior on this forum. That said, I make the premise that perception functions can be identified indirectly through behavior because they demonstrate the information that an individual pays attention to. 

Ni


> Introverted iNtuiting involves synthesizing the seemingly paradoxical or contradictory, which takes understanding to a new level.
> 
> Using this process, we can have moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to us.
> 
> A disengagement from interactions in the room occurs, followed by a sudden "Aha!" or "That's it!" The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future.
> 
> Using this process, we might rely on a focal device or symbolic action to predict, enlighten, or transform.
> 
> We could find ourselves laying out how the future will unfold based on unseen trends and telling signs.
> 
> This process can involve working out complex concepts or systems of thinking or conceiving of symbolic or novel ways to understand things that are universal.
> 
> It can lead to creating transcendent experiences or solutions.


I mean tbh, I haven't seen much of any of this in you. Directly or indirectly.

Si


> *Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones.*
> 
> *The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences* (in your mode of arguing you pull on concrete things that have occurred in the past. You do seem to use Te in the way you argue but you seem to have a fairly clear storehouse of who said what when and you use this information as your evidence pieces), and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn't taste the same or is saltier than it usually is.
> 
> Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else.
> 
> Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience.
> 
> With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. *There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting* (you put high-stock in the philosophical rules of structuring arguments -- this is the ageless custom you seem to lean on consistently, there could be others I've missed), even while what is reliable changes.


From indirect observations and based on the above I really can't make an effective case for Ni. If you read these and still disagree I might be willing to dive-deep into your type me threads + your write 5 things about me posts and really dig in to see if we discover more Si or Ni.


----------



## Turi

oooh do me do me


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> It's a joke. I'm Te a.f and you know it.
> 
> I'm sorry but if having a vision and "getting it done" isn't Ni-Te then I'll eat my hat.


By this logic you're saying when xNFJs have visions they just sit there and pick their noses. Not a valid point at all. Hope you have some salt and pepper in hand 



> oooh do me do me


I already do you enough up and down this forum. I'll tell you you're no INTJ for sure


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> By this logic you're saying when xNFJs have visions they just sit there and pick their noses. Not a valid point at all. Hope you have some salt and pepper in hand
> 
> 
> I already do you enough up and down this forum. I'll tell you you're no INTJ for sure



A false premise, nice.
Need to consider the difference between xNFJ and xNTJs - people v things.
I prefer things.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> *A false premise, nice.*
> Need to consider the difference between xNFJ and xNTJs - people v things.
> I prefer things.


False premise? You're saying you're intj because you have visions and "get shit done". Your implication here is that INFJ in contrast don't do this, which is retarded. The false premise was yours. 

But I'll humor you.



> Contingency planning, scheduling, and quantifying utilize the process of extraverted Thinking.
> 
> Extraverted Thinking helps us organize our environment and ideas through charts, tables, graphs, flow charts, outlines, and so on.
> 
> At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively.
> 
> Empirical thinking is at the core of extraverted Thinking when we challenge someone's ideas based on the logic of the facts in front of us or lay out reasonable explanations for decisions or conclusions made (In particular, I see you doing the antithesis of this. When you disagree with someone's understanding, you do things like call them stupid, claim their sources are illegitimate, or link them to some obscure source / refer to theories very vaguely.. and not just in an "intuitively" vague way but in a way that really explains nothing to anyone. There's certainly no attempt made on your end to organize others thoughts. It even seems like you're hiding behind name calling and linking long-winded pages as a way to avoid making any sort of logical argument. What's even further is multiple people have witnessed you saying on numerous occasions that you "don't care" what makes sense and that you're right because you say so. There's absolutely no ... for lack of better terms ... extraversion of your thinking) , often trying to establish order in someone else's thought process.
> 
> In written or verbal communication, extraverted Thinking helps us easily follow someone else's logic, sequence, or organization.
> 
> It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three.
> 
> In general, it allows us to compartmentalize many aspects of our lives so we can do what is necessary to accomplish our objectives.





> *Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point.*TL;DR: You fine-tuning the wording on your tests in multiple renditions.
> 
> *Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it.*TL;DR: You attempting to define and re-define with fine-detail the various functions.
> 
> *It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles.*IDK what your reasoning is but whatever it is you definitely don't express it hence internal reasoning process.
> 
> These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea.
> 
> *This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work.*This is literally what you've been doing for months since you first messaged me on Skype asking me to type you.
> 
> *The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency.*This is you referencing multiple different books and renditions of the theory to try to better understand what portions of the theory hold where.
> 
> *In so doing, we search for a "leverage point" that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system.*This is you asking people if your new definition or question that you came up with effectively suits them / your goal to re-design the quizzes to make more sense.
> 
> We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what's observed.


Any questions?

Edit: I'll extrapolate this further. I can confidently argue you're an ISTP.


----------



## Rydori

Another revelation done here, amazing! This place just gets more entertaining for me to read.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Oh my god it makes too much sense. Here @Turi: How Functions Work: Inferior Fe (ISTP/INTP) - Type Theory

I'm not going to bother pasting bits and pieces from there sit down relax read the whole thing as a whole. That's you.


----------



## Rydori

@Temizzle sorry if this may be bothersome for asking constantly, but judging from a rough example from my posts, do you believe I inherit Fi or Fe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> False premise? You're saying you're intj because you have visions and "get shit done". Your implication here is that INFJ in contrast don't do this, which is retarded. The false premise was yours.
> 
> But I'll humor you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Edit: I'll extrapolate this further. I can confidently argue you're an ISTP.


Re: Te section - I've literally never done anything you've outlined besides saying I don't care about sources (which isn't actually what you said).

I haven't "name-called", never in my life called anyone "stupid". I am above "name-calling" outside of generalisations like "you're all brick walls".

I don't recall ever dismissing anyone's source as "illegitimate" outside of yesterday re: whatever Ocean Helm posted and my response was intended as a joke, lol.

Never referred anyone to an obscure source.

When in the actual fuck have I ever hid behind name-calling and "long-winded" posts?
I'm killing myself here.
It's complete crap. You sure you've got the right guy? lol

Indeed, I don't extravert my thinking most of the time.
I prefer to have my ideas relatively fleshed out before sharing them, though I do dig a little feedback.
Typical introversion. 

Re: To l section - good luck finding any "to the point" posts from me. My quiz questions aren't even to the point.

I reference multiple books etc to widen my perspective, I'm not trying to look for inconsistencies.
I'm looking for new information to expand upon my understanding.

Re: leverage point - this would manifest as Ocean Helms 8 word quiz he created. That's what a "leverage point" is - basically trying to maximise efficiency with least amount of effort.
Asking for feedback etc like I do is to take all information on board, let it all just sink in in my head until I decide how I can use it all.
I try to find ways of incorporating all feedback (that I think is relevant).
I feel like this whole process is actually the opposite of the "hack" Ti doms employ.

Re: Skype - that's now how the conversation went down.

Are you sure you've got the right guy??


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> @Temizzle sorry if this may be bothersome for asking constantly, but judging from a rough example from my posts, do you believe I inherit Fi or Fe?


Fe


> *The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth* (or displeasure) and self-disclosure.
> 
> *The "social graces," such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling.
> *
> *Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling.*
> 
> *Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others.*
> 
> We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves.
> 
> This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them.
> 
> *Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others' feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs.*
> 
> *We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.*


Fi


> It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words.
> 
> As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in.
> 
> There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life's situations.
> 
> We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, "Sometimes, some things just have to be said."
> 
> On the other hand, most of the time this process works "in private" and is expressed through actions.
> 
> It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the "essence" of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones.


Bolded points are points I've seen you do, redded are things I've not only never seen you do but have a hard time imagine you ever doing.


----------



## Enoch

Literally God said:


> Really uncertain here @Turi


 @Turi doesn't type people anymore, his tests do it for him.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> And the "INFJ choices" that I made are easy to imagine from an INTP.
> 
> For example the idea of people vs. cost-benefit, to me you can rarely have a useful cost-benefit analysis without considering people, yet by thinking of people but not in an explicitly cost-benefit sort of way, you end up doing your own sort of implicit cost-benefit just through thinking of it in different terms. So ignoring the people and just ending up with some sort of cost-benefit analysis simply based on maximizing statistics means that we are forgetting what a cost and a benefit even is, because shouldn't that almost always be stated in terms of its effect on we the people? I can imagine a lot of T types, as well as almost all F types choosing the F answer there just because in general losing sight of the root objectives is not desirable.


The question asks "When making a decision, what are you more focused on?".
More. Preference. Like, where does your mind immediately go to.



> There was a question which seemed like some sort of Fe vs Fi and I went with the Fe side because even though I stress thinking of people as individuals, picking out some of them and communicating with them can lead to strong biases which can actually end up oppressing others when taken into consideration. The Fi side seemed like more of the hands-on senser approach which doesn't pay enough attention to greater effects to fit my preference.


The Fe-Fi question I think you're talking about has these responses:

"Verbalizing your thoughts and developing your ideas as you interact with those affected."
"Preferring to take some time out to think things through and/or analyze how you feel about it all, and come to a conclusion in your own time."

It's literally "include people in my decision making process" (Fe) or "not" (Fi).
I'm kind of torn on whether I want to calculate it all via 'functions' or by what I believe makes more sense, which would be ExFx types for the former, and IxFx for the latter, rather than "Fe" and "Fi".



> Then there was this "singular vision" question which seemed like Ni vs Ne and there just isn't enough time to take the Ne approach to most ideas that you have presented to you and do the brainstorming described there. I really didn't even understand much what the Ni question was asking, and didn't particularly relate to it but it just seemed slightly less dumb than the life of brainstorming.


The Ne response to the question you're talking about was this:
"Exploring the various options and possibilities the new idea evokes."

I don't see that as being the 'brainstorm life' - it's more like curiosity and wanting to explore the idea.
To even get to that question, you need to select the N response in the question before it which is about preferring a general outline.

So in that context - the idea here was for a more zoned in approach (Ni) or an expand out approach (Ne) to the same thing.










As opposed to:













> Why so many INTPs got INTP on the quiz may have to do with confirmation bias. There were even buzzwords like "singular vision" which a lot of more experienced people would relate specifically to Ni and if they don't think they are Ni they won't choose it.


Nah, those statistics were from the quiz in my sig, not the same one we're discussing.
That question isn't in the one in my sig.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> The question asks "When making a decision, what are you more focused on?".
> More. Preference. Like, where does your mind immediately go to.


I make sure to keep my focus on not losing sight of the root objective. Cost-benefit analysis is only a peripheral tool and I always keep that in mind. I do think that a lot of T's will choose the T option, however I think a lot of T's such as myself (particularly INTPs) will choose the F option.


> The Fe-Fi question I think you're talking about has these responses:
> 
> "Verbalizing your thoughts and developing your ideas as you interact with those affected."
> "Preferring to take some time out to think things through and/or analyze how you feel about it all, and come to a conclusion in your own time."
> 
> It's literally "include people in my decision making process" (Fe) or "not" (Fi).


Oh I was thinking of it in reverse because the second option seemed to take the collective approach, rather than interacting with people as individuals and attempting to empathize at the individual level. The view I took seems more in line with function axis true-believers and Socionics.


> I'm kind of torn on whether I want to calculate it all via 'functions' or by what I believe makes more sense, which would be ExFx types for the former, and IxFx for the latter, rather than "Fe" and "Fi".


I do agree that you are right about the E and I on them. And I'd even attach N and S on the left (hands-on) and right (theoretical) sides to make it something like ESF vs INT. No F on the ignoring people side either for obvious reasons. If you're asking it to only people you've identified as F-types then stronger F types will be more likely to choose the left side. Otherwise F-types in general will.


> The Ne response to the question you're talking about was this:
> "Exploring the various options and possibilities the new idea evokes."
> 
> I don't see that as being the 'brainstorm life' - it's more like curiosity and wanting to explore the idea.


There's almost unlimited bad ideas in the world and through your life choices you end up closing yourselves off to a lot of them, either by reduced exposure, ignoring, or outright rejecting. I prefer spending my time thinking about things which I feel say something beyond just "some new idea".


> To even get to that question, you need to select the N response in the question before it which is about preferring a general outline.
> 
> So in that context - the idea here was for a more zoned in approach (Ni) or an expand out approach (Ne) to the same thing.


Yes I understand that and I think I prefer the expanding outward approach, only inside my own head. Jung's Ni actually takes the internally expanding outward approach as well. What I am slow with is information uptake which means I entertain less ideas but go deeper with them internally. Ne should, in my opinion, actually be more about taking in more ideas and doing less with each idea on average.


Jung about introverted intuitives said:


> ...the introverted intuitive moves from image to image, chasing after every possibility in the teeming womb of the unconscious...


Jung's introverted intuitive is INxP though, so you don't need to worry too much.


----------



## Pippo

Yes to the above, assuming your type is labeled as something other than "unknown".



Literally God said:


> I'm unsure I fit in here.
> I think I may be an INFJ or an ENFP. Like Carlin...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


You were a little too obvious with that bait, my boy.

Keep it simple and subtle.


----------



## Rydori

okay.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESFJ seems like it works. I can see intuitive working too, ExFJ of some sort. I say ESFJ could work.


----------



## Rydori

Froody Blue Gem said:


> ESFJ seems like it works. I can see intuitive working too, ExFJ of some sort. I say ESFJ could work.


I thought ENFJ would work, but I had very little intuition. You're accurately typed.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Rydori said:


> I thought ENFJ would work, but I had very little intuition. You're accurately typed.


Thanks! ^^

It was just a vibe that I kind of got but I won't be surprised if I was off. I've typed other sensors as intuitive and the other way around in the past. I am not very good at telling off the bat. I can definitely see E and F. It's definitely different for different people.


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> I thought ENFJ would work, but I had very little intuition. You're accurately typed.


I still think ENFJ works for you.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

ah think so


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> I still think ENFJ works for you.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I just think my S is too strong to be an N type at all, with my N being absolutely weak.


----------



## Jaune

I thought ENFJ was fine for you, but you'd know better.

ENFJs do have a tertiary sensing function, though, and I know some with good Se. Have you read up on Si/Ne vs Ni/Se?


----------



## Max

ISTP seems right.

If not, INTP

Ti Dom anyway. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I thought ENFJ was fine for you, but you'd know better.
> 
> ENFJs do have a tertiary sensing function, though, and I know some with good Se. Have you read up on Si/Ne vs Ni/Se?


ENFJ have Ni as their Aux, which I lack a lot and I am not unhealthy at all to be some kind of 'looping' type.

I have read on Si/Ne and Ni/Se, and I fit both categories of Si and Se.

Yes for above.


----------



## Pippo

I'm convinced you're on the Se-Ni/Ni-Se axis, and a probable extravert


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ definitely seems like the right type to me.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I'm convinced you're on the Se-Ni/Ni-Se axis, and a probable extravert


I am not outgoing really... horrible social anxiety...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> I am not outgoing really... horrible social anxiety...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Cool.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Cool.


Thanks

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


No problem, bb


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> I don't see any Pi in you.
> Why cant I be an INTP if that's how you're defining I and E.


Perhaps you should decide for yourself instead of letting other people control your type.

I see inferior Si in you, as I've defined prior.
I see inferior Se in myself, as I've also shown in the post I linked.

Pi = Ni/Si


----------



## Athena_

God is ENTP and Merriweather is ESTJ


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Merriweather said:


> xNFP for you.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Perhaps you should decide for yourself instead of letting other people control your type.
> 
> I see inferior Si in you, as I've defined prior.
> I see inferior Se in myself, as I've also shown in the post I linked.
> 
> Pi = Ni/Si


I was referring to 3.14 etc...
which post was it? I never got it.


----------



## Pippo

Athena_ said:


> God is ENTP and Merriweather is ESTJ


Did you read this post?
My Explanation for why I use inferior Se


----------



## Athena_

Cringe enfp

ninjad

whoever is above is ESTJ


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> Did you read this post?


Inferior Fi. Inferior feewings.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Athena_ said:


> @Ruri The Typer Your type is Sexist man namecalling I will shoot you



YOU CAN TRY, I DONT CARE, I CAN ALWAYS SACRIFICE LITERALLY GOD FOR MY KURIBOH


----------



## Athena_

Ruri The Typer said:


> YOU CAN TRY, I DONT CARE, I CAN ALWAYS SACRIFICE LITERALLY GOD FOR MY KURIBOH


Sacrifice God?? :shocked: See you in hell buddy


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Did you read this post?
> My Explanation for why I use inferior Se


:shocked: But I thought you were...?!
#2 - Indulgence
This is one I'm really not too happy to talk about, so I'll keep it short. Indulgence in junk food, sodas, sexual pleasure, has been the hardest habit for me to break. Even if I attempt to will myself away from those sorts of things, I'm kept in a trance that I can't escape.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> As I've heard multiple definitions, I'll cover what parts of inferior Se I've personally experienced.
> 
> #1 - Sensory Awareness Problems
> This kind of thing has been hindering my progress and success in life since I was little. Part of it was being stuck in my head and not paying attention, but I began to notice how even if I _tried_ to pay attention to, for example, math problems or pieces of writing, I'd continually misread them and have to shut my eyes tightly and then re-open them to see if I might read what the text actually said. If I tried to look for a specific item in a pantry, I'd find almost everything but that. I noticed it even earlier today, when I was trying to find the INTp section on a website for socionics, I had to drag my eyes across each of the columns several times before I actually found it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 - Indulgence
> This is one I'm really not too happy to talk about, so I'll keep it short. Indulgence in junk food, sodas, sexual pleasure, has been the hardest habit for me to break. Even if I attempt to will myself away from those sorts of things, I'm kept in a trance that I can't escape.
> 
> #3 - Distrust of Physical Environment
> Partially as an extension of #1, I've trusted details coming from my senses quite a lot less, despite my strongly-held belief in Empiricism. If I am certain I placed a book in my bag, but I can't quite feel it, I still feel an inherent need to check it. I'm prone to hearing footsteps and suspecting that someone is either behind me or watching me, only to find that no one is within 100 meters of me. Reading instructions has been difficult because I'm prone to misinterpreting it based on the data.
> 
> Even any of the mispellings or poorly worded sentences you see in this piece are simply because I don't notice them, even after reading them 5 times. My mind fills in the gaps that aren't there.


This is pretty spot on for me too. No jokes. None at all.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Athena_ said:


> Sacrifice God?? :shocked: See you in hell buddy


YES








2:25


----------



## Athena_

ruri the typer said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:25


ha nerd


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> This is pretty spot on for me too. No jokes. None at all.


I don't think you're an INTJ and I'm definitely not an xNTP, but it's interesting.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Athena_ said:


> ha nerd


i'm not a nerd....

IM A SUPER NERD


----------



## Lunacik

Wat


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I don't think you're an INTJ and I'm definitely not an xNTP, but it's interesting.


What do you think it means?


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> What do you think it means?


That Ne-Si and Ni-Se look similar.


----------



## Athena_

Corah said:


> Wat


Probably. Although you don’t have many posts, You said that you have researched and had others opinions about your type

above me is undoubtedly and 100% ESTJ


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> That Ne-Si and Ni-Se look similar.


Yeah, every source I checked said they're completely different.


----------



## Enoch

@Froody Blue Gem


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> Your avatar is a lie then


I look just like Morgan Freeman TOO! We are both God!


----------



## Rydori




----------



## Athena_

What even is this thread anymore


----------



## Enoch

Forgot again


----------



## Athena_

You’re obviously an ISTJ


----------



## Rydori

Athena_ said:


> You’re obviously and ISTJ


ESFP deciphered.

YOU ARE ESFP NOW.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I think that ESFJ is fitting. I can see fe. I say it is accurate.


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> What even is this thread anymore


How should I know? Yes for you my fave evil unicorn and yes for my Comedy partner down below.


----------



## Enoch

HOW DID YOU KNOW?


Froody Blue Gem said:


> I think that ESFJ is fitting. I can see fe. I say it is accurate.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Enoch said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOW?


:kitteh:

I am not sure if I knew for sure. I just guessed but guesses are good I guess.


----------



## Enoch

INFJ for @Froody Blue Gem

http://personalitycafe.com/showthread.php?t=1206282


----------



## Enoch

http://personalitycafe.com/showthread.php?t=1205602


----------



## Rydori

SHAMELESS aDVERTISING ^


----------



## Pippo

ENFJ for you.



Rydori said:


> SHAMELESS aDVERTISING ^


1t1t1t1t 45 hour stream HYPE


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Morgan was the speaker of the house


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> ENFJ for you.
> 
> 
> 1t1t1t1t 45 hour stream HYPE


HE's REFORMED


----------



## Temizzle

flyincaveman said:


> Curiosity, where did you pull this from?


Just googling and searching


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Do you even know what Te is bro?


I do. I'm not so sure you do though.



> I go full Te overlord after my Ni insights.


You've played one too many DnD games in your time.



> How do you think I can create the worlds most accurate personality test (other peoples words, rephrased) essentially overnight?


Going by one or two strangers' one-worded anecdotal exclamation as a basis for the accuracy of your test. Such rational, much Te :eyeroll:



> I have a vision.
> I relentlessly pursue it.
> Literally staying up until who knows what time of night to make it a reality.
> That's Te muthafuckaaaaa.


No that's not that's literally anybody anytime anywhere regardless of type. Again, I'm not sure sure you digest what Te is. 



Turi said:


> It's a joke. I'm Te a.f and you know it.


Uhh yeah no.



Turi said:


> A false premise, nice.
> Need to consider the difference between xNFJ and xNTJs - people v things.
> I prefer things.


Yeah no this is an oversimplification. There are many NTs who play in the realm of people and NFs vice versa -- and NT might value the realm of people from a political, logistical, or scientific angle. Similarly, NF might value things by seeing the inherit value in those things to the people at large -- you really can't oversimplify your conclusion based on whether you work more with people or things. 



Turi said:


> That's not even close.
> I relate to like a couple of lines here and there, that everybody would relate to


Uh yeah well if you don't see how you embody your inferior function then.. well.. then join the club of most other people on the planet. But it's there I can assure you. 



> Ti dom isn't even close, inferior Fe isn't even close
> 
> Only options are Ni or Ne Dom, and inferior Se or Si.
> I resonate with all of the above equally.
> I believe I prefer T over F, so it's as simple as INTJ or ENTP.


Lol, first of all you're implying ENTP for your type while saying "Ti doesn't even come close". 
Second -- those are far from the only options -- in fact, very inaccurate choices IMO. 



> I'm still mystified at the whole name calling + linking to long-winded posts (even if I did this what's the problem, lol) + somehow me seeking you out to type me (I've got the conversation right here), I mean it's a little crazy how far off you are.


Not far off at all, in fact, exactly on point. Dismissing entire groups of people as ill-informed bc they don't identify with your self-invented quizzes -- there's your name calling. And your linking to obscure posts and links around the forum from weird -- very questionable sites nobody visits to back your arguments such as "Yeah uh function stacks are actually an introvert function followed by two extravert functions rounded with an introvert function" -- believe me I'm not the only person on this forum to perceive that shit as you off your fucking rocker. 




> Which leads me to believe you are attempting to formulate an argument to fit your own bias conclusion, subjective rather than objective.
> ..which would indicate introversion on your behalf with regards to your preferred decision making function.
> 
> Hm.


Ironic, as this exactly what you do most of the time. In fact, I've called you out on in multiple times in the past.



> Reliance on one single internet blog as a source.. infers a more "here and now" fact-based perceiving process, doesn't it?


No it's not, this is you fitting data to fit your conclusion as you just accused me of. I stated clearly throw any link my way, that's just a source I picked to work with. The idea of the functions is what matters. 



> Intriguing, because from this I would assume ISTP or ISFP for yourself - however it could be the "shadow" ISFP of an ENTJ, as well.
> 
> But - ENTJ under inferior Fi - they withdraw, want to be alone, let their emotions bubble up too much internally, become sensitive to criticism, act impulsively and do things to excess.
> 
> Not a fit for what I'm observing.
> 
> Inferior Te in ISFP, however.. they become critical - finding fault in everything, they become bossy and essentially ignore others feelings, they develop pessimistic views of the future and see hidden meanings that are not truly there.
> 
> .. sounds a little more like it, right?


Haha yea no. But this is good comedy. 



Turi said:


> Prove it, Mr. Te "fact man".


Do your own research. You being mistyped is not my issue.


----------



## Max

Yeah ENTJ

You know what I don't really understand? How there are so many Ne dom/auxes on here. xNTPs then xNFPs.

The internet has tipped the balance. Or there are a hell of a lot of mistyped S people here. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

EDIT: EVERYONE POSTS OVER ME LOL

EDIT: I KNOW THIS QUESTION WILL PROBABLY BE IGNORED.


----------



## Pippo

I sometimes wonder if you're an INFP, but your speaking mannerisms that you described seem to be one of the unknown trademarks of an INTJ.

And also, your 5 facts on the "5 facts..." thread suggest INTJ.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Isfp


When @Turi actually played the game.


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> What D&D Character Am I?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will





> You Are A:
> 
> True Neutral Human Wizard (4th Level)
> 
> 
> Ability Scores:
> Strength- 11
> Dexterity- 16
> Constitution- 13
> Intelligence- 15
> Wisdom- 17
> Charisma- 13


 @Merriweather - True Neutral.
Apparently I'm not as hardcore as I thought I was.



Temizzle said:


> I don't see a point in responding to this verbal diarrhea


Exactly the response we all knew you'd provide.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I sometimes wonder if you're an INFP, but your speaking mannerisms that you described seem to be one of the unknown trademarks of an INTJ.
> 
> And also, your 5 facts on the "5 facts..." thread suggest INTJ.


Where is this 5 facts thread?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Where is this 5 facts thread?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-things-about-yourself-type-person-above.html


----------



## Lunacik

Athena_ said:


> What even is this thread anymore


Yes.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Corah said:


> Yes.


Yes.


----------



## Turi

Let's see if my fellow INTJs resonate with this - some things I do that piss other people off:


I can become stubborn and narrow-minded if I'm hell-bent on something.
I am ridiculously independent to the point it annoys people who want to help, and even if a small part of me wants help, I just have this constant force within me that resists it - but 99.99% of the time, I don't want the help and to be honest I find offers to help me a little insulting.
I have a tendency to not take into account 'reality' i.e 'facts' and 'details' in all of the decisions I make due to them being.. 'irrelevant' to me, i.e the 'ends justifies the means' sort of thing, when I _know _my decision is the 'best' in the long run, regardless of what the facts/data says now.

Any other INTJs resonate?


----------



## Enoch

Oh, bloody hell.


Mr Castelo said:


> Yes.


Yes.


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Merriweather

I can write an essay on why I think you're Te-dom, not INTJ.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Let's see if my fellow INTJs resonate with this - some things I do that piss other people off:
> 
> 
> I can become stubborn and narrow-minded if I'm hell-bent on something.
> I am ridiculously independent to the point it annoys people who want to help, and even if a small part of me wants help, I just have this constant force within me that resists it - but 99.99% of the time, I don't want the help and to be honest I find offers to help me a little insulting.
> I have a tendency to not take into account 'reality' i.e 'facts' and 'details' in all of the decisions I make due to them being.. 'irrelevant' to me, i.e the 'ends justifies the means' sort of thing, when I _know _my decision is the 'best' in the long run, regardless of what the facts/data says now.
> 
> Any other INTJs resonate?


Ask @Mr Castelo, do not listen to @Merriweather if you have any sense, I can already hear him typing away his response eagerly.


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> @Merriweather
> 
> I can write an essay on why I think you're Te-dom, not INTJ.


I'll take that offer.


----------



## Literally Gone

Mr Castelo said:


> Yes.


Yes

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> I'll take that offer.


Narcissist.
@Mr Castelo has football to play.


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> Ask @Mr Castelo, do not listen to @Merriweather if you have any sense, I can already hear him typing away his response eagerly.


Well, I can at least help him in an indirect way.
@Turi
Do you still want me to answer?
If not, would you like me to also add in input from my INTJ brother?

---
Chaotic Good -

Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 14
Charisma- 18

Is that so?


----------



## Rydori

assume Si for me.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Well, I can at least help him in an indirect way.
> @Turi
> Do you still want me to answer?
> If not, would you like me to also add in input from my INTJ brother?


Yeah, go for it.

Also keen to hear if these things piss fellow INTJs off:


Having to serve other people, anything from customer service to even just calling people to 'let them know' something - all these forms of 'service' piss me off.
Having to adhere to ridiculous business rules and guidelines etc that seem stupid and inefficient. This includes forum rules. Shit, all rules. If it's shit, it's shit, and it pisses me off that I'm expected to just 'adhere' to somebody elses shit.
Being forced to do self-improvement exercises etc at work - these things piss me the fuuuuuck off, waste of time (see above point re: inefficient business rules).
Micromanagement. Any kind. Includes simply being supervised. The whole idea of a 'supervisor' or anyone 'making sure' I'm doing things right pisses me off.
Being forced to work with dipshits, people who can't work on their own - the ones who always ask for help or ask questions etc.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> What D&D Character Am I?


I scored True Neutral. 
Human.. Sorcerer... 4th Level?
That was a long quiz by the time I realized how long it was I was knee-deep so I had to finish lol.



> Detailed Results:
> 
> Alignment:
> Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
> Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
> Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
> Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
> True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
> Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
> Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
> Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
> 
> Law & Chaos:
> Law ----- XXXXXX (6)
> Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
> Chaos --- XXXXXXXXX (9)
> 
> Good & Evil:
> Good ---- XXXXXX (6)
> Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
> Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
> 
> Race:
> Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Dwarf ---- XXXXXX (6)
> Elf ------ XXXXXX (6)
> Gnome ---- XX (2)
> Halfling - XXXX (4)
> Half-Elf - XXXXXXXX (8)
> Half-Orc - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
> 
> Class:
> Barbarian - XXXXXX (6)
> Bard ------ XXXXXX (6)
> Cleric ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
> Druid ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
> Fighter --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
> Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Paladin --- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Ranger ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
> Rogue ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
> Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
> Wizard ---- XXXXXXXX (8)


----------



## Athena_

temizzle said:


> i really vary across the both spectrums. Right now i would peg myself as lawful neutral
> 
> 
> nobody asked you bitch


mizzzzzzzzieeeeeee


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> What D&D Character Am I?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I'd take this test, but it's far too long. With that being said, I'd consider myself a Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW DID BIG CAT HURT THE LITL TURIS FEELINGS ????
> D'AWWWW DID DADD GIVE U A BOOBOO ?
> 
> This is too adorable. ILY <3


No no no, like I was saying - _you can think of me when you forget your seatbelt.._


















































































*AND AGAIN WHEN YOUR HEAD GOES THROUGH THE WINDSHIELD!!!*


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW DID BIG CAT HURT THE LITL TURIS FEELINGS ????
> D'AWWWW DID DADD GIVE U A BOOBOO ?
> 
> This is too adorable. ILY <3


I ship it.


----------



## Crowbo

Mr Castelo said:


> I ship it.


 @Crowbo approves!


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> Damn, this just got dark


Let's make it darker!


----------



## Athena_

Mr Castelo said:


> I ship it.


Someone needs to start writing the fanfic


----------



## Turi

@Temizzle
wot up bitch


----------



## Rydori

Athena_ said:


> Someone needs to start writing the fanfic


Got the animations done!


----------



## Asmodaeus

Literally God said:


> Let's make it darker!


----------



## Literally Gone

Asmodaeus said:


>


Can't we all agree that this song applies to a certain someone on here?


----------



## Athena_

Literally God said:


> Can't we all agree that this song applies to a certain someone on here?


Who knew God had a shady side


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> No no no, like I was saying - _you can think of me when you forget your seatbelt.._*AND AGAIN WHEN YOUR HEAD GOES THROUGH THE WINDSHIELD!!!*


Aw I really did hurt your feelings, I'm sorry man I didn't mean to take it so far. Get better soon!

And fat chance with your wishes, A I hardly drink, B I never forget my seatbelt, C my car ain't even with me in this college town. RIP :/


Turi said:


> @Temizzle
> wot up bitch


Um... again: go on...


----------



## Crowbo

This is too entertaining h:


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=458658" target="_blank">Temizzle</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> wot up bitch


This is the proper phrasing:


----------



## Rydori




----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


>


Oh my fuck I've lost a lot of sperm to Mia khalifa


----------



## Pippo

temizzle said:


> oh my fuck i've lost a lot of sperm to mia khalifa


tmi.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Aw I really did hurt your feelings, I'm sorry man I didn't mean to take it so far. Get better soon!
> 
> And fat chance with your wishes, A I hardly drink, B I never forget my seatbelt, C my car ain't even with me in this college town. RIP :/
> 
> Um... again: go on...


Let it be known, that this is a clear demonstration of what Ni_ doesn't look like._

Over the course of the last few pages, I was able to string @Temizzle along and he couldn't zoom out, did not see the bigger picture and realize he was being played all along - and when I literally threw it in his face - an actual link to a post, where I did the same thing, albeit over a shorter period to someone else - he _still _didn't put the pieces together to the point he is practically asking me to spell it out for him.

Even the slightest amount of big-picture thinking from 'Ni' would have led to him realizing something was up, and trying to find out what it was (a simple Google search of the lyrics I was posting would have cleared it up).

This is a crystal clear demonstration of somebody taking information at face value - as is - and _not _looking any further than that.

..and now, the coup de grâce.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Let it be known, that this is a clear demonstration of what Ni_ doesn't look like._
> 
> Over the course of the last few pages, I was able to string @Temizzle along and he couldn't zoom out, did not see the bigger picture and realize he was being played all along - and when I literally threw it in his face - an actual link to a post, where I did the same thing, albeit over a shorter period to someone else - he _still _didn't put the pieces together to the point he is practically asking me to spell it out for him.


Where did you spell @Temizzle out other than this post?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Let it be known, that this is a clear demonstration of what Ni_ doesn't look like._
> 
> Over the course of the last few pages, I was able to string @Temizzle along and he couldn't zoom out, did not see the bigger picture and realize he was being played all along - and when I literally threw it in his face - an actual link to a post, where I did the same thing, albeit over a shorter period to someone else - he _still _didn't put the pieces together to the point he is practically asking me to spell it out for him.
> 
> Even the slightest amount of big-picture thinking from 'Ni' would have led to him realizing something was up, and trying to find out what it was (a simple Google search of the lyrics I was posting would have cleared it up).
> 
> This is a crystal clear demonstration of somebody taking information at face value - as is - and _not _looking any further than that.


Mhm, aha, you got me there. This is crystal-clear evidence. That's it, I'm a sham, I fold. Shot straight to the heart. 

Well, actually, let's ask any other Ni user whether or not they follow... @Athena_, @Asmodeus, @ any other actual Ni-user, do you follow anything this mf is saying? 

Or is he off his rocker? Idk, I get the sense it's the latter. Could be wrong. Please enlighten me, apparently I lack vision.

Let me ask you this -- were you sitting there in your corner thinking hard trying to piece together some kind of argument that would save you some face? Were you typing this post all giddy thinking you finally had me in check-mate? 

Bad news for you I've never lost a game of chess.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Oh my fuck I've lost a lot of sperm to Mia khalifa


WTF are you doing with my girl!?


----------



## Athena_

Turi said:


> Let it be known, that this is a clear demonstration of what Ni_ doesn't look like._
> 
> Over the course of the last few pages, I was able to string @*Temizzle* along and he couldn't zoom out, did not see the bigger picture and realize he was being played all along - and when I literally threw it in his face - an actual link to a post, where I did the same thing, albeit over a shorter period to someone else - he _still _didn't put the pieces together to the point he is practically asking me to spell it out for him.
> 
> Even the slightest amount of big-picture thinking from 'Ni' would have led to him realizing something was up, and trying to find out what it was (a simple Google search of the lyrics I was posting would have cleared it up).
> 
> This is a crystal clear demonstration of somebody taking information at face value - as is - and _not _looking any further than that.


When you end up making a fool of yourself and try to play it off as if it was all part of some big plan


----------



## CultOfPersonality

wat the fuck is going on here.. we need to change the thread name to ROASTING THREAD


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Mhm, aha, you got me there. This is crystal-clear evidence. That's it, I'm a sham, I fold. Shot straight to the heart.
> 
> Well, actually, let's ask any other Ni user whether or not they follow... @Athena_, @Asmodeus, @ any other actual Ni-user, do you follow anything this mf is saying?
> 
> Or is he off his rocker? Idk, I get the sense it's the latter. Could be wrong. Please enlighten me, apparently I lack vision.
> 
> Let me ask you this -- were you sitting there in your corner thinking hard trying to piece together some kind of argument that would save you some face? Were you typing this post all giddy thinking you finally had me in check-mate?
> 
> Bad news for you I've never lost a game of chess.


As an Ne user, I follow nothing he's saying...


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Where did you spell @Temizzle out other than this post?


http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...above-accurately-typed-2229.html#post40269210

I figured that should have made it clear as day, not that it wasn't crystal clear in the first place.


----------



## Literally Gone

Ruri The Typer said:


> wat the fuck is going on here.. we need to change the thread name to ROASTING THREAD


I concur!


----------



## Athena_

Ruri The Typer said:


> wat the fuck is going on here.. we need to change the thread name to ROASTING THREAD


Blazerrr


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> I concur!


Should I make one?


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...above-accurately-typed-2229.html#post40269210
> 
> I figured that should have made it clear as day, not that it wasn't crystal clear in the first place.


That was a very nasty picture! Don't you know not to post that kind of stuff with minors around>?!


----------



## Literally Gone

crowbo said:


> should i make one?


oh yes!


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> As an Ne user, I follow nothing he's saying...


It was just a joke - I was just quoting lyrics at him from a song, and he never clicked he was getting played even though the responses were nowhere near relevant.

The link to that other thread was simply me saying 'you got played, son' - if you read it, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> ..and now, the coup de grâce.


Here is your coup de grace:


> Not as strongly/deeply as you seem to - but yes, at times I do relate to a lot of these.





> I don't know if it annoys others, never asked. But, no, if I want help, I'll ask.





> Somewhat.





> Also amusing. It's not meant to be taken seriously, it's just some fool yapping.





> Incorrect, not one of the "points," mentioned [contain] hummus, olive oil, fresh-vegetables, authentic spicy Asian cuisine - book suggestions, coitus or anything technology related. Thus, I cannot relate.


Last one must have added some humor to match yours


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Here is your coup de grace:


https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/the-texas-sharpshooter


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/the-texas-sharpshooter


That's no Texas sharpshooter 'sonny'. That's me demonstrating why it's no coup de grace. Most the people in that thread said meh.. kinda I guess.

I do have a fallacy for you though: https://www.logicallyfallacious.com/tools/lp/Bo/LogicalFallacies/100/Hasty-Generalization


----------



## OldAlaskan

Here is a question for those of you who are very familiar with the different personality types. Is there any specific personality type that includes having a high need for structure and order in every setting, believes that most everything in the world would be better if everyone would just follow all of the rules, all the time, is a very studious, hard worker, is impeccably honest and trustworthy, is morally judgmental of others, yet full of self doubt, is motivated in most things in life by guilt of fear, has a deeply compassionate heart for vulnerable people, has difficulty setting and maintaining healthy personal boundaries, avoids conflict at all costs, and is horrible in standing their ground when forced to face a conflict?


----------



## Temizzle

Ruri The Typer said:


> wat the fuck is going on here.. we need to change the thread name to ROASTING THREAD





Crowbo said:


> Should I make one?





Literally God said:


> oh yes!


Please please make this thread, I want it so bad! Need to set ground rules clearly in the opening post so mods don't get pissy about the content.



Turi said:


> It was just a joke - I was just quoting lyrics at him from a song, and he never clicked he was getting played even though the responses were nowhere near relevant.
> 
> The link to that other thread was simply me saying 'you got played, son' - if you read it, you'll see what I mean.


If nobody else at all follows, and the said individual was harmed in no way, is it still considered getting played?

You can counter-argue that when a tree falls it makes a sound regardless of whether or not anyone is there to hear it. But then the argument is -- is sound the production of sound waves, or is it the sound waves hitting ear drums that convert that kinetic energy into brain signals that is considered sound? In the latter case, if nobody is around and a tree falls, no sound is produced. 

TL;DR: Ignore my philosophical aside, ur an idiot lmao xD


----------



## Literally Gone

oldalaskan said:


> here is a question for those of you who are very familiar with the different personality types. Is there any specific personality type that includes having a high need for structure and order in every setting, believes that most everything in the world would be better if everyone would just follow all of the rules, all the time, is a very studious, hard worker, is impeccably honest and trustworthy, is morally judgmental of others, yet full of self doubt, is motivated in most things in life by guilt of fear, has a deeply compassionate heart for vulnerable people, has difficulty setting and maintaining healthy personal boundaries, avoids conflict at all costs, and is horrible in standing their ground when forced to face a conflict?


isfj


----------



## Crowbo

Temizzle said:


> Please please make this thread, I want it so bad! Need to set ground rules clearly in the opening post so mods don't get pissy about the content.
> 
> 
> If nobody else at all follows, and the said individual was harmed in no way, is it still considered getting played?


Okay, I will. I'm still kinda bitter and piss boiled cause a mod closed down my most popular thread because of a retarded mention rule that shouldn't exist.


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> Okay, I will. I'm still kinda bitter and piss boiled cause a mod closed down my most popular thread because of a retarded mention rule that shouldn't exist.


Well, I did think that thread was retarded. But at the same time, freedom of speech -- who are the mods to come in and cramp on the 'fun' for some stupid rule that harms no one in this case? 

That said, still worth making. Hopefully some good roasts and memories to come


----------



## CultOfPersonality

temizzle said:


> please please make this thread, i want it so bad! Need to set ground rules clearly in the opening post so mods don't get pissy about the content.
> 
> 
> If nobody else at all follows, and the said individual was harmed in no way, is it still considered getting played?
> 
> You can counter-argue that when a tree falls it makes a sound regardless of whether or not anyone is there to hear it. But then the argument is -- is sound the production of sound waves, or is it the sound waves hitting ear drums that convert that kinetic energy into brain signals that is considered sound? In the latter case, if nobody is around and a tree falls, no sound is produced.
> 
> Tl;dr: Ignore my philosophical aside, ur an idiot lmao xd



can i roast you, big cat? Pleaseeeeee


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Well, I did think that thread was retarded. But at the same time, freedom of speech -- who are the mods to come in and cramp on the 'fun' for some stupid rule that harms no one in this case?
> 
> That said, still worth making. Hopefully some good roasts and memories to come


I can promise some memorable roasts...:exterminate:


----------



## Kay dash

LOL that name tho :laughing:
I thought ESTP at first 
but after after checking your posts I can see Fi-Te maaaybe ESFP


----------



## the heart marksman

what's wrong with my name?


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Temizzle I guess it's mainly because we get a more honest, organic expression of ideas in an environment where things aren't so personal. But I'm a much different person once the line has been stepped over because I do like to deter senseless aggression. It's questions about topics involving harmony, peace, and such which have helped me get F on MBTI tests even recently, but I feel like there's more of an NT motivation behind that anyway. And while I do have Enneagram 9 traits it seems like ISFPs get that most often and they aren't even "Fe users".

I guess it comes down to a question of "my moral/feeling-based values versus society's values" and while my own values may include harmony and peace, it is more of an individualistic vision of people giving each other space which I like, rather than following a shared set of values. And even though I wish people would follow some of my values, I feel like I lose my humanity when forced to give up my values so I strongly wish to avoid imposition of values upon others, feeling like that would depersonalize those of us who are motivated by something personal rather than universal.

Also I always seem to get Fe last or second last in function tests.

Anyway I do appreciate the feedback and whatever more you or anyone else can offer. I really can't say I relate that well to MBTI function types in general (which is why I have what I have in my signature, because I have gotten all those functions as dominant before in tests) so this is always fun.


----------



## Max

INTP seems right.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

What is this?? An isfp that thinks he's an infj?


----------



## Athena_

An ESTJ named the lawyer sounds right


----------



## Enoch

I'm an ESTP and you're an ISFJ.


----------



## Athena_

Your type is XXXX


----------



## Enoch

Your type is xoxo.


----------



## Athena_

Your type is the type that is most compatible with mine


----------



## Pippo

Speaks for itself.


----------



## Athena_

Nope


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> Speaks for itself.


You don't speak for yourself, funkymbtifiction does.


----------



## Athena_

Shots fired

You are as correctly typed as an ENFP typed as an ESTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Seems likely


----------



## Athena_

Most definitely


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Right


----------



## Pippo

Everything you've posted about in the "What are you thinking about?" thread seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Athena_

estj


----------



## MusiCago

Yes


----------



## Pippo

MusiCago said:


> Yes


I think if you have this in your signature:









There's a fair chance you've done some introspecting for a while.
You also proclaimed yourself as an example of an INFJ with well-developed Ti when arguing against Turi.

Makes me wonder if you're an INTP mistaking Ti-Ne for Ni, though.


----------



## Pippo

Double-post


----------



## MusiCago

Merriweather said:


> I think if you have this in your signature:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fair chance you've done some introspecting for a while.
> You also proclaimed yourself as an example of an INFJ with well-developed Ti when arguing against Turi.
> 
> Makes me wonder if you're an INTP mistaking Ti-Ne for Ni, though.


My Fe is wayyyy too strong for me to be an INTP, I've never tested as an INTP and I'm positive I'm an Ni dom; thank you for the suggestion though roud:


----------



## Max

The Lawyer said:


> What is this?? An isfp that thinks he's an infj?


ISFP? 

I wanna hear the justification for that, Your Honor 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## the heart marksman

xNFx


----------



## Pippo

There isn't much to go off of (no type-me threads), but you definitely give an FP impression.


----------



## Athena_

Nah


----------



## MusiCago

Athena_ said:


> Nah


How in the world did you go from ISFJ to INTJ


----------



## The Lawyer

VirtualInsanity said:


> ISFP?
> 
> I wanna hear the justification for that, Your Honor
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Your avatar is kinda isfp

^istp


----------



## Athena_

MusiCago said:


> How in the world did you go from ISFJ to INTJ


My superpowers


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ, or I'm mistpyed.

Please allow @MusiCago to be the next person to post.


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> My superpowers


When were you an Isfj?! That's even crazier than historical being an INTJ!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Athena_

@Literally God you are amazing at following orders


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> @Literally God you are amazing at following orders


Orders!? I always get in trouble for questioning them! INTJ... ENFP, ESTJ, ESTJ, unknown.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

Orders are for plebs


----------



## Pippo

Crowbo said:


> Orders are for plebs


That's...actually historically accurate for the most part if we're talking about plebeians.

You're basically Plato's Ideal of an ENTP.


----------



## Athena_

You are still convinced you are INTJ? How adorable...


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> That's...actually historically accurate for the most part if we're talking about plebeians.
> 
> You're basically Plato's Ideal of an ENTP.


You must be a pleb, Mr. MadeToOrder


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> Orders are for plebs


I couldn't possibly agree more!


----------



## Pippo

I'm the one who pushed the argument for ENTP, so it'd be a little counter-intuitive for me to say "No."


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I'm the one who pushed the argument for ENTP, so it'd be a little counter-intuitive for me to say "No."


No chance of me being a pleb then! 
How are you not one!?


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> No chance of me being a pleb then!
> How are you not one!?


I'm an Equestrian.

And no, that's not one of those horse-fuckers who change genders every 10 minutes.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I'm an Equestrian.
> 
> And no, that's not one of those horse-fuckers who change genders every 10 minutes.


So you're saying the horse fucks you?


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> So you're saying the horse fucks you?


That would still make you a horse-fucker.


----------



## Literally Gone

No, that makes the horse a whorse and a human-fucker. You could've just been it's unwilling victim. Now is said whorse a mare or a stallion? @Merriweather


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> No, that makes the horse a whorse and a human-fucker. You could've just been it's unwilling victim. Now is said whorse a mare or a stallion? @Merriweather


To "fuck" doesn't imply anything about positioning or role. It simply implies sexual activity, colloquially intercourse.

Therefore, if my original statement is true, I do not and have not engaged in sexual activities with a horse.


----------



## Max

Creeps.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> To "fuck" doesn't imply anything about positioning or role. It simply implies sexual activity, colloquially intercourse.
> 
> Therefore, if my original statement is true, I do not and have not engaged in sexual activities with a horse.


It's ok, I understand. I wouldn't admit it either if a whorse molested me....:kitteh:

I'm still uncertain as to your type. What am I, since I am not a pleb?


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> It's ok, I understand. I wouldn't admit it either if a whorse molested me....:kitteh:
> 
> I'm still uncertain as to your type. What am I, since I am not a pleb?


If we were to tier the classes according to Roman society, they'd look about like this:

Patrician - EXTJ/ESTP - Glory. Tradition. Military Ability. Upper Class.
Equestrian - NT - Thinkers. Cavalry. Upper Middle Class.
Plebeian - ISXJ/ISTP - Workers. Slaves. The Backbone of Roman society.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> If we were to tier the classes according to Roman society, they'd look about like this:
> 
> Patrician - EXTJ/ESTP - Glory. Tradition. Military Ability. Upper Class.
> Equestrian - NT - Thinkers. Cavalry. Upper Middle Class.
> Plebeian - ISXJ/ISTP - Workers. Slaves. The Backbone of Roman society.


No matter what I do, we always end up having more and more in common...:shocked:


----------



## Athena_

Ye


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> Ye


----------



## Agent Washintub

Merriweather said:


> If we were to tier the classes according to Roman society, they'd look about like this:
> 
> Patrician - EXTJ/ESTP - Glory. Tradition. Military Ability. Upper Class.
> Equestrian - NT - Thinkers. Cavalry. Upper Middle Class.
> Plebeian - ISXJ/ISTP - Workers. Slaves. The Backbone of Roman society.


Interesting, considering the one and only type specifically recommended for military service per the officiates of MBTI is ISTP


----------



## Pippo

flyincaveman said:


> Interesting, considering the one and only type specifically recommended for military service per the officiates of MBTI is ISTP


The modern military and its relation to politics is much different than the Romans'. The military was a gateway to politics and power.

When I mention "military" it's almost always referring to positions of command. Plebeians served as soldiers, but only after 105 BC.


----------



## The Lawyer

An obvious esfp.


----------



## MusiCago

Enoch said:


> ISFJ, or I'm mistpyed.
> 
> Please allow @MusiCago to be the next person to post.


I don't have much to go off but Ill say yes roud:


----------



## Agent Washintub

Merriweather said:


> The modern military and its relation to politics is much different than the Romans'. The military was a gateway to politics and power.
> 
> When I mention "military" it's almost always referring to positions of command. Plebeians served as soldiers, but only after 105 BC.


Uhhhhh...
Mattis, Duncan, McCain, Duckworth, et al, would like to argue with you there.

Then please, use the term "officers" when appropriate to avoid confusion.


----------



## Athena_

Seems accurate


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> Interesting, considering the one and only type specifically recommended for military service per the officiates of MBTI is ISTP


This intrigues me because I can view the official statistics by sector and ISTJs are the most common personality type in the military, followed by ESTJ.

ISTJ - 19.2%
ESTJ - 15%
ESTP - 8.6%
ISTP - 8.3%


----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


> DO ACCURATELY TYPED PORNSTARS EXlST?


NO


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> GOd is not an ENTP!


What da hell do you mean!!!?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Athena_ said:


> INFJ?
> 
> why?


Pardon not you.. @MusiCago


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> To differentiate the wings: when stressed, are you more likely to distract yourself and avoid thinking too much about the problem (7), or do you become more apathetic and indifferent (9)? A different take on it is to see whether you're more restless and always planning/looking for the next exciting thing (7) or if you're more "chill", withdrawn and grounded (9). Overall, 8w7 is more aggressive and assertive than 8w9.
> 
> I don't really put too much faith in the wings, to be honest, and it's especially hard to identify the wings in type 8 because both 7 and 9 tend to be avoidant and positive, and type 8 is the opposite (cconfrontational).


Wings exist, but not everyone leans on a wing. I don't think I do.


----------



## Athena_

Fo sho


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


>












Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Wings exist, but not everyone leans on a wing. I don't think I do.


LIAR.


----------



## Snowfrost918

Enoch said:


> DO ACCURATELY TYPED PORNSTARS EXlST?


that guy's obviously ISTP
look at his dick


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> What da hell do you mean!!!?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Okay, this is an endless and vast universe. And in a universe so big god put humans only on one planet, on one solar system, on one galaxy. What a waste. He intelligently designed a planet that still has many deadly places where humans can't live, and created disease and suffering. One day he got bored so he decided to flood the whole world to teach humanity a lesson in which there was no lesson learned. He feels entitled to do whatever he wants with man because he created them. And wants everyone to give him endless praise and sends them to hell for not doing so. Speaking of which, he created a torture chamber of infinite punishment for finite actions. He's most definitely not omnipotent, and when someone calls him out on his bullshit, they say he works in mysterious ways.

If you ask me he's the greatest ENTP troll of all time.


----------



## Athena_

Enoch said:


> LIAR.


SO graphic


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> Okay, this is an endless and vast universe. And in a universe so big god put humans only on one planet, on one solar system, on one galaxy. What a waste. He intelligently designed a planet that still has many deadly places where humans can't live, and created disease and suffering. One day he got bored so he decided to flood the whole world to teach humanity a lesson in which there was no lesson learned. He feels entitled to do whatever he wants with man because he created them. And wants everyone to give him endless praise and sends them to hell for not doing so. Speaking of which, he created a torture chamber of infinite punishment for finite actions. He's most definitely not omnipotent, and when someone calls him out on his bullshit, they say he works in mysterious ways.
> 
> If you ask me he's the greatest ENTP troll of all time.


Yes I am!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

Athena_ said:


> SO graphic


----------



## Rydori




----------



## Enoch

Accurately typed pornstars dont exist.


----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


> Accurately typed pornstars dont exist.


absolutely right


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> absolutely right


What if you become one? 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

I had a thought - when people are able to 'read' people immediately, i.e sum them up within a split-second, not so much a judgment, but just feel like you know what they're about - aren't they engaging in Extraverted Intuition?

If intuition is essentially a sixth sense - like, peering behind the curtains - surely, when this is directed at a person - it's _Extraverted intuition_, rather than introverted intuition, that is responsible for seeing through people.

I read a lot about INFJs etc being the best at this kind of thing, but in my head, this doesn't work, doesn't make sense - if their intuition is directed inwards, then it's not directed outwards at people - it would be aimed within themselves, producing insights etc re: worldviews and perspectives and *not* with regards to insights pertaining to people etc in the outside world.

Make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Max

Enoch said:


> FUCKING TRIANGULAR CUNT


Did you know that triangles are actually dead vaginas?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> I had a thought - when people are able to 'read' people immediately, i.e sum them up within a split-second, not so much a judgment, but just feel like you know what they're about - aren't they engaging in Extraverted Intuition?
> 
> If intuition is essentially a sixth sense - like, peering behind the curtains - surely, when this is directed at a person - it's _Extraverted intuition_, rather than introverted intuition, that is responsible for seeing through people.
> 
> I read a lot about INFJs etc being the best at this kind of thing, but in my head, this doesn't work, doesn't make sense - if their intuition is directed inwards, then it's not directed outwards at people - it would be aimed within themselves, producing insights etc re: worldviews and perspectives and *not* with regards to insights pertaining to people etc in the outside world.
> 
> Make sense to anyone else?


I think it's complicated. Most people seem to believe that they can read others fairly well, and I think that belief can come from a variety of different places. For example, an Si user might be reminded of someone else when interacting with someone, and then believe that they can read this person. Or an Se user can notice physical cues in the behaviour of a person to guess their state of mind, etc. I think that those can be easily confused or explained as getting a feel of someone. Overall, it just seems like a human thing to me, we're a social species, so we're build to "read" people well in order to properly interact with them. Although, for me, personally, I usually don't get strong feelings about others, and I don't pay that much attention to those things.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> I think it's complicated. Most people seem to believe that they can read others fairly well, and I think that belief can come from a variety of different places. For example, an Si user might be reminded of someone else when interacting with someone, and then believe that they can read this person. Or an Se user can notice physical cues in the behaviour of a person to guess their state of mind, etc. I think that those can be easily confused or explained as getting a feel of someone. Overall, it just seems like a human thing to me, we're a social species, so we're build to "read" people well in order to properly interact with them. Although, for me, personally, I usually don't get strong feelings about others, and I don't pay that much attention to those things.


Yeah, I know it varies for everyone.
I was talking to my wife about this earlier (ESFJ) she said she basically 'sums people up', according to how they act and whether it fits according to either social/community norms, or her own moral code.
In other words, they're 'ok' by default, and if they fuck up *then* she decides they're a bad person etc etc so in a sense she's probably more 'P' than me, in that she's waiting and seeing.

Whereas I on the other hand sum people up immediately, I peer through the curtains and you're done, I don't require social norms to be broken nor my moral code to be clashed against.

I feel like this kind of intuition, surely, is the extraverted kind.
It just makes no sense to sum someone up via intuition, and that be introverted intuition - because the source of the insight is clearly someone else i.e outside of my body i.e external source.

Just a thought I had, anyway.
I might be a million miles off.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Whereas I on the other hand sum people up immediately, I peer through the curtains and you're done, I don't require social norms to be broken nor my moral code to be clashed against.


What do you think of me, tubsy?


----------



## Turi

I don't.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> I had a thought - when people are able to 'read' people immediately, i.e sum them up within a split-second, not so much a judgment, but just feel like you know what they're about - aren't they engaging in Extraverted Intuition?
> 
> If intuition is essentially a sixth sense - like, peering behind the curtains - surely, when this is directed at a person - it's _Extraverted intuition_, rather than introverted intuition, that is responsible for seeing through people.
> 
> I read a lot about INFJs etc being the best at this kind of thing, but in my head, this doesn't work, doesn't make sense - if their intuition is directed inwards, then it's not directed outwards at people - it would be aimed within themselves, producing insights etc re: worldviews and perspectives and *not* with regards to insights pertaining to people etc in the outside world.
> 
> Make sense to anyone else?


Ni vs Ne is probably the easiest dichotomy to explain well. 

Ni is "here is all these possibilities, and here is the one outcome"
Ne is "here is my starting point, here is all the possibilities that can arise"

Social Anxiety vs generalized anxiety, in other words.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> Ni vs Ne is probably the easiest dichotomy to explain well.
> 
> Ni is "here is all these possibilities, and here is the one outcome"
> Ne is "here is my starting point, here is all the possibilities that can arise"
> 
> Anxiety vs sheer optimism, in other words.


How would you relate this to a person?
In _Gifts Differing_, Myers suggests not directing your judging function towards other people - should always direct the perceiving function at them.

So with regards to 'summing someone up', I'm curious as to how you feel your descriptors relate.


I just feel like both of what you wrote, could be either 'Ni' or 'Ne' - depending on where it's directed.
For instance, I don't sum people up by looking at various possibilities - I just know, done, see through people all day and that's it - this 'insight' or 'perspective' will never change, they will forever remain my first impression of them.

I don't feel like possibilities plays a role in it, if they do, it's below my level of consciousness, I just look at people and boom, done - as far as I'm concerned,_ I know you_.
..and I'm always right.

Due to this being oriented outwardly, I feel this is extraversion, is it not?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> How would you relate this to a person?
> In _Gifts Differing_, Myers suggests not directing your judging function towards other people - should always direct the perceiving function at them.
> 
> So with regards to 'summing someone up', I'm curious as to how you feel your descriptors relate.
> 
> 
> I just feel like both of what you wrote, could be either 'Ni' or 'Ne' - depending on where it's directed.
> For instance, I don't sum people up by looking at various possibilities - I just know, done, see through people all day and that's it - this 'insight' or 'perspective' will never change, they will forever remain my first impression of them.
> 
> I don't feel like possibilities plays a role in it, if they do, it's below my level of consciousness, I just look at people and boom, done - as far as I'm concerned,_ I know you_.
> ..and I'm always right.
> 
> Due to this being oriented outwardly, I feel this is extraversion, is it not?


Nope, it's introverted. Odd, I know.

But you have to take a step back and view things almost mechanically. (ISTP, mechanically? Never. Lulz)

The E/I split isn't quite what most people think it is. Introverted means you start in, and move out. And extroverted is the opposite, start out and move in. This is easiest to explain in Ti vs Te.

Problem solving with Ti is, here's the problem, here's the solution. If the solution doesn't work for some reason, we'll adapt the solution as we go. "Fuck it, we'll do it live"

Problem solving with Te is here's the problem, now let's look at the variables. Let's look at the possible solutions. Pick from the option of possible solutions that most closely resembles the training and variables. Solution almost always work on first try.

You're using Ni when you size someone up. You're taking in an IMMENSE amount of data either through Fe or Se, and filtering that data through Ni to come up with the solution.

As for P to size someone up, agreed. Noticing every tiny detail about a person's mannerisms is how I judge them. I can notice someones mood change even before most feelers because I notice all the tiny, tiny nuances to a persons character. Just don't ask me what mood they are changing from or to. I can only tell you that it changed.


----------



## Enoch

@Turi reminds me of Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## Temizzle

Wild xNFP confirmed


----------



## Pippo

Yea


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> For instance, I don't sum people up by looking at various possibilities - I just know, done, see through people all day and that's it - this 'insight' or 'perspective' will never change, they will forever remain my first impression of them.
> 
> I don't feel like possibilities plays a role in it, if they do, it's below my level of consciousness, I just look at people and boom, done - as far as I'm concerned,_ I know you_.
> ..and I'm always right.
> 
> Due to this being oriented outwardly, I feel this is extraversion, is it not?


That doesn't sound like Intuition at all. It sounds way more like Sensing (extraverted).


----------



## Rydori

INTP af boi.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> Wild xNFP confirmed


For @*Turi*?

He'd either be SP or NJ type to get anything with Ni. Kinda of feeling ISFP more than anything. But I haven't interacted nearly enough to gauge. And I apologize if the typing was unwanted.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> Nope, it's introverted. Odd, I know.
> 
> But you have to take a step back and view things almost mechanically. (ISTP, mechanically? Never. Lulz)
> 
> The E/I split isn't quite what most people think it is. Introverted means you start in, and move out. And extroverted is the opposite, start out and move in. This is easiest to explain in Ti vs Te.
> 
> Problem solving with Ti is, here's the problem, here's the solution. If the solution doesn't work for some reason, we'll adapt the solution as we go. "Fuck it, we'll do it live"
> 
> Problem solving with Te is here's the problem, now let's look at the variables. Let's look at the possible solutions. Pick from the option of possible solutions that most closely resembles the training and variables. Solution almost always work on first try.
> 
> You're using Ni when you size someone up. You're taking in an IMMENSE amount of data either through Fe or Se, and filtering that data through Ni to come up with the solution.
> 
> As for P to size someone up, agreed. Noticing every tiny detail about a person's mannerisms is how I judge them. I can notice someones mood change even before most feelers because I notice all the tiny, tiny nuances to a persons character. Just don't ask me what mood they are changing from or to. I can only tell you that it changed.


Cheers for the response.

Re: P to sum someone up - so you actually notice all of that stuff, consciously?
You're _actively _observing their mannerisms etc?
Interesting you can't tell the mood someone is going from or to - I can tell this before it happens, without even looking at them, sometimes.

I'll sort of outline a couple of ways I 'sum people up' because there's a few..

- I look at them and immediately know about them, I see straight through them and that's it, consider the "J" hammer as falling clean out of the sky - I _know _them. I don't observe them for any amount of time, I don't pay attention to mannerisms etc although that kind of thing does help me 'prove' my insights (to myself). This isn't just 'good' or 'bad'.. it's more like.. a general sense of 'knowing'. 

- I see people as they were, are, and will be, all in my head. I'll look at people and feel like I know what kind of person they have been 'til now, whether they're the same person and what kind of person they will be in the future - sometimes I'll get a sinking feeling that some people have done some very bad things, other times I'll get a lighter feeling that the person is genuinely great - sometimes I get that sinking feeling but it's tainted in some way, a little darker - and it's almost as though I've tapped into their 'life clock' so to speak, and I'll have a 'sense' of how long they've got to live. 

I realise this sounds absolutely fucking retarded, I've told other people this kind of thing before and they think I'm a nutjob until it happens - I've predicted the deaths of numerous people in my life - and when I just know they don't have long left, I feel a kind of.. weird combination of deception/sadness.. I can't explain it. I feel like this feeling is connected to that sense of who they were, are and will be - and I pick up on when there's something off about the 'will be' part.
It's a bit like I see their lives running through my head and I'll just think 'oh.. poor guy' as it sort of sinks in, then I'll start feeling for their family and loved ones even though nothing has even happened (yet).

On a lighter note, I know when people are going to be okay, when someone is suffering through some bad medical problems etc, I just know they'll be fine - or at least, they won't die in the near future - and I genuinely don't feel worried - this unnerves the absolute shit out of people when they're freaking out and worrying about their relative etc and I'm just like 'it's all good, don't worry' - makes me look really heartless but I just _feel _there's nothing to worry about here.

I don't feel like I see the literal person in front of me enough to pay attention to the things you use to sum people up with, for the most part.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> That doesn't sound like Intuition at all. It sounds way more like Sensing (extraverted).


Which part of Extraverted Sensing?
I've got _Psychological Types_ open right now.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> Cheers for the response.
> 
> Re: P to sum someone up - so you actually notice all of that stuff, consciously?
> You're _actively _observing their mannerisms etc?
> Interesting you can't tell the mood someone is going from or to - I can tell this before it happens, without even looking at them, sometimes.


Actively? Not really. It's passively, I don't think about it, I just do it. I will notice whether you're left or right handed. I will notice if there's a ring on your finger. A bracelet. Which way your eyes dart when you look away, and what exactly you're looking at. Clothing. Fidgeting. Biting nails. Bruises. Cut marks. Everything.

But we'll say someone is fidgeting. Bad. I will notice that they're fidgeting is 100x worse than normal, I will notice the millisecond it ends. Whether their fidgeting is caffeine, adrenaline, anxiety, fear, whatever, I won't know unless they say, or I know them really well. If they're shaking out of fear and they stop, I won't know if they fear got to the point of freezing them out, or if they genuinely feel better. But I'll notice it when they stop. Hooray ubershitastic Fe.



> I'll sort of outline a couple of ways I 'sum people up' because there's a few..
> 
> - I look at them and immediately know about them, I see straight through them and that's it, consider the "J" hammer as falling clean out of the sky - I _know _them. I don't observe them for any amount of time, I don't pay attention to mannerisms etc although that kind of thing does help me 'prove' my insights (to myself). This isn't just 'good' or 'bad'.. it's more like.. a general sense of 'knowing'.
> 
> - I see people as they were, are, and will be, all in my head. I'll look at people and feel like I know what kind of person they have been 'til now, whether they're the same person and what kind of person they will be in the future - sometimes I'll get a sinking feeling that some people have done some very bad things, other times I'll get a lighter feeling that the person is genuinely great - sometimes I get that sinking feeling but it's tainted in some way, a little darker - and it's almost as though I've tapped into their 'life clock' so to speak, and I'll have a 'sense' of how long they've got to live.
> 
> I realise this sounds absolutely fucking retarded, I've told other people this kind of thing before and they think I'm a nutjob until it happens - I've predicted the deaths of numerous people in my life - and when I just know they don't have long left, I feel a kind of.. weird combination of deception/sadness.. I can't explain it. I feel like this feeling is connected to that sense of who they were, are and will be - and I pick up on when there's something off about the 'will be' part.
> It's a bit like I see their lives running through my head and I'll just think 'oh.. poor guy' as it sort of sinks in, then I'll start feeling for their family and loved ones even though nothing has even happened (yet).
> 
> On a lighter note, I know when people are going to be okay, when someone is suffering through some bad medical problems etc, I just know they'll be fine - or at least, they won't die in the near future - and I genuinely don't feel worried - this unnerves the absolute shit out of people when they're freaking out and worrying about their relative etc and I'm just like 'it's all good, don't worry' - makes me look really heartless but I just _feel _there's nothing to worry about here.
> 
> I don't feel like I see the literal person in front of me enough to pay attention to the things you use to sum people up with, for the most part.


xNFJ, probably INFJ due to the low Se


----------



## Maybe

Skipping turi because unknown.

@*flyincaveman* You give off the same feel as @*Figure* who was Intj 1w2

I think T fits well as for the rest, I haven't seen enough of your posts to say, so idk.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Got ninja'd.

@flyincaveman Have you thought of 9w8?

@Maybe is accurately typed, I think.


----------



## Enoch

Betting odds of you being an INTJ are 1/7, shame really.


----------



## Enoch

Mr Castelo said:


> @Maybe is accurately typed, I think.


Maybe.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> Actively? Not really. It's passively, I don't think about it, I just do it. I will notice whether you're left or right handed. I will notice if there's a ring on your finger. A bracelet. Which way your eyes dart when you look away, and what exactly you're looking at. Clothing. Fidgeting. Biting nails. Bruises. Cut marks. Everything.


This is amazing. This is like a superpower compared to how perceptive I am of that kind of thing.
I absolutely would not, in a million years, notice if someone is left/right handed, whether there's a ring on their finger, or a bracelet.. I would never ever notice this kind of thing.

The closest I can provide is that I might feel like this person is upset about their marriage - that's the kind of thing I go by - without actually checking to see if they have a wedding ring on - I must pick this kind of thing up in my peripheral vision, otherwise how could I assume marriage issues, without knowing (somewhere, in my mind) that they're married?

Re: fidgeting, bruises, cut marks etc - again, I don't notice these things per say, I would just think something like "He's hiding here from someone, he's anxious. Who's he hiding from? Are they coming here?" - and at that point, I would be on the lookout for signs of trouble and feel pretty paranoid myself. Actually noticing the pieces of the puzzle doesn't happen until I start to look for 'evidence' so to speak.



> But we'll say someone is fidgeting. Bad. I will notice that they're fidgeting is 100x worse than normal, I will notice the millisecond it ends. Whether their fidgeting is caffeine, adrenaline, anxiety, fear, whatever, I won't know unless they say, or I know them really well. If they're shaking out of fear and they stop, I won't know if they fear got to the point of freezing them out, or if they genuinely feel better. But I'll notice it when they stop. Hooray ubershitastic Fe.


Very interesting.
In comparison, I feel like I jump to assumptions (which I wholeheartedly believe as the truth), quicker than you do - if you do at all - without real-world evidence.


----------



## Rydori

idk u.

so maybe


----------



## mightynim

That's about as useless an answer as my ESFJ friend would give so I'd say yes.


----------



## Literally Gone

A bucket of sunshine ISTP!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

IS TyPed correctly.

Oh for goodness sake.


----------



## foamonthewaves

Turi said:


> Cheers for the response.
> 
> Re: P to sum someone up - so you actually notice all of that stuff, consciously?
> You're _actively _observing their mannerisms etc?
> Interesting you can't tell the mood someone is going from or to - I can tell this before it happens, without even looking at them, sometimes.
> 
> I'll sort of outline a couple of ways I 'sum people up' because there's a few..
> 
> - I look at them and immediately know about them, I see straight through them and that's it, consider the "J" hammer as falling clean out of the sky - I _know _them. I don't observe them for any amount of time, I don't pay attention to mannerisms etc although that kind of thing does help me 'prove' my insights (to myself). This isn't just 'good' or 'bad'.. it's more like.. a general sense of 'knowing'.
> 
> - I see people as they were, are, and will be, all in my head. I'll look at people and feel like I know what kind of person they have been 'til now, whether they're the same person and what kind of person they will be in the future - sometimes I'll get a sinking feeling that some people have done some very bad things, other times I'll get a lighter feeling that the person is genuinely great - sometimes I get that sinking feeling but it's tainted in some way, a little darker - and it's almost as though I've tapped into their 'life clock' so to speak, and I'll have a 'sense' of how long they've got to live.
> 
> I realise this sounds absolutely fucking retarded, I've told other people this kind of thing before and they think I'm a nutjob until it happens - I've predicted the deaths of numerous people in my life - and when I just know they don't have long left, I feel a kind of.. weird combination of deception/sadness.. I can't explain it. I feel like this feeling is connected to that sense of who they were, are and will be - and I pick up on when there's something off about the 'will be' part.
> It's a bit like I see their lives running through my head and I'll just think 'oh.. poor guy' as it sort of sinks in, then I'll start feeling for their family and loved ones even though nothing has even happened (yet).
> 
> On a lighter note, I know when people are going to be okay, when someone is suffering through some bad medical problems etc, I just know they'll be fine - or at least, they won't die in the near future - and I genuinely don't feel worried - this unnerves the absolute shit out of people when they're freaking out and worrying about their relative etc and I'm just like 'it's all good, don't worry' - makes me look really heartless but I just _feel _there's nothing to worry about here.
> 
> I don't feel like I see the literal person in front of me enough to pay attention to the things you use to sum people up with, for the most part.


No, this sounds remarkably like INFJ. It could be INTJ, but you sound too empathetic and too in touch with the emotions of others. INTJs are a lot more objective and emotionally removed from the issues of say day to day strangers.

At most, I can say this sounds very much like you are an Ni dom.


----------



## mightynim

Literally God said:


> A bucket of sunshine ISTP!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


If god was an extrovert, he'd fucking show up.

I am a bucket of sunshine in person.


----------



## Literally Gone

mightynim said:


> If god was an extrovert, he'd fucking show up.
> 
> I am a bucket of sunshine in person.


But I'm an atheist god... 

Well you got me beat, I'm only a pocketful of sunshine in person.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

ENTP matey so ye.


----------



## bremen

Estp.


----------



## Temizzle

hard to say, some kind of N likely evident though


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Rydori

yes birdman.


----------



## Turi

ESTJ?
How do you feel about that?


----------



## Literally Gone

No

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ESTJ?
> How do you feel about that?


Because why the hell not? 


Yes for above 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Definitely not an ESTJ lol


----------



## Literally Gone

Yeee

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> No
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Oh shit son.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Oh shit son.


You can't be now, even less likely than INTJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

@Turi Either INFJ or ISTP -- Te/Fi not your axis... neither is Ne/Si


----------



## Turi

foamonthewaves said:


> No, this sounds remarkably like INFJ. It could be INTJ, but you sound too empathetic and too in touch with the emotions of others. INTJs are a lot more objective and emotionally removed from the issues of say day to day strangers.
> 
> At most, I can say this sounds very much like you are an Ni dom.


I don't want to be a feeler. :crushed:


----------



## Temizzle

Tough luck

PS @Turi your avatar is really annoying please change it


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> @Turi Either INFJ or ISTP -- Te/Fi not your axis... neither is Ne/Si


So much for my master-plan of unveiling my true ESTJ self on Halloween.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Tough luck
> 
> PS @Turi your avatar is really annoying please change it


I can find him a suitable one...
How do you like mine?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> So much for my master-plan of unveiling my true ESTJ self on Halloween.


No mastery plan, no antics, no mystery -- INFJ / ISTP simple as that.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Tough luck
> 
> PS @Turi your avatar is really annoying please change it


u jelly son?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> So much for my master-plan of unveiling my true ESTJ self on Halloween.


I'm more ESTJ than you and I'm not even one. If you're ESTJ then I'm fucking Peter Parker.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> I can find him a suitable one...
> How do you like mine?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Ya please do. I liked your god one much better.



Turi said:


> u jelly son?


Yeah not even remotely.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> I'm more ESTJ than you and I'm not even one. If you're ESTJ then I'm fucking Peter Parker.


 @Turi get wrecked by an ESFJ xD


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Ya please do. I liked your god one much better.
> 
> 
> Yeah not even remotely.


Perhaps one of these?









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> Perhaps one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I don't know now..


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


>


This one is perfect for @Turi. 

P.S. Where is my roast thread?


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> No mastery plan, no antics, no mystery -- INFJ / ISTP simple as that.


I did this quiz last night and apparently, my two biggest strengths are 'mystique' and 'innovation'.
The "Secret Weapon", supposedly.
So I mean, there's a tiny bit of mystery.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> I'm more ESTJ than you and I'm not even one. If you're ESTJ then I'm fucking Peter Parker.


Don't you have work to do, and KPIs to meet?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I did this quiz last night and apparently, my two biggest strengths are 'mystique' and 'innovation'.
> The "Secret Weapon", supposedly.
> So I mean, there's a tiny bit of mystery.


Your secret weapon is whatever you use to get ahead in life. 
If you're in your mid-life and you feel unhappy and unaccomplished then you failed to use your secret weapon. 

Will have to settle for a milder use of it with much less payout solving some small problem.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> This one is perfect for @Turi.
> 
> P.S. Where is my roast thread?


Its even from an Australian show! (Awesome show) I can really see some similarities between him and Rygel!

I'll get on the roast thread or @Crowbo will!
Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Don't you have work to do, and KPIs to meet?


Doesn't everyone have work to do?

and hurr durr gotta get ahead in that stock market!


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Your secret weapon is whatever you use to get ahead in life.
> If you're in your mid-life and you feel unhappy and unaccomplished then you failed to use your secret weapon.
> 
> Will have to settle for a milder use of it with much less payout solving some small problem.


No, I mean, the name of my "type" on that site is literally "The Secret Weapon".

I have no idea how "mystique" is a strength.


----------



## Rydori

when ur theories been bamboozled.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> No, I mean, the name of my "type" on that site is literally "The Secret Weapon".
> 
> I have no idea how "mystique" is a strength.


Like this:
Pretty badass...









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

crowbo said:


> yep


you are the bald guy in this gif.


----------



## Jaune

Atheist Jew sounds like an accurate type.


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfj is correct.


----------



## Athena_

You are the type that is Merriweather’s actual type


----------



## Max

Athena_ said:


> You are the type that is Merriweather’s actual type


Yes. Ilike the name too, Athena. Very Greek. Philosophic. Grand sounding. Very female INTJ. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## the heart marksman

yeh


----------



## Crowbo

probably


----------



## the heart marksman

no sir


----------



## Sybow

Unsure.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Agent Washintub

VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah, the caveman panda seems accurately typed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Just Caveman. I'm not nearly awesome enough to be Panda himself.


----------



## VioletEvergarden

VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah, the caveman panda seems accurately typed.


Thou shall not mention the mighty SniperPanda and get him mixed up with a mere mortal, @*flyincaveman* 

My eyes have been opened and so has my jimmies. The Based One revealed to me that I am to extend a branch of the Church of Sniperpandaism right here. Behold His Glory, Never Forget!

Come, listen to me, young INFJ disciple. Let me show you the way.

As the almighty one stood up around the table, you could see their eyes widen as he began to open his lips...



> _And yes the competition thing is not my primary motivation. I guess my main motivation aside from being a monster is like this. We all live a limited number of years right and then we die. If someone asked you what you really wanted to do with those years what would you say? Do you REALLY want to go into work every day at a 9-5? No of course not that's dumb. If I'm going to die I'm going out with a bang and it will be the biggest bang ever._



With this, he accepts the way he is. This issue was not that working a 9-5 is wrong, but is was wrong to him. It was not that to the nonbeliever. Can you think of anything more foolish than to say he is not motivated by uniqueness? Nonetheless, that's the very essence of who he is, and how he became the almighty one. 

What is foolishness to some is that which is of the ultimate significance to those of us whose eyes have been woke. 

The word of Panda is the power of strength to us.

Never forget.

His mighty spirit transcends all! We must never forget that. When one form goes the way of chunky salsa, another form takes its place and is inhabited by his spirit. Likewise if that form becomes chunky salsa as well! SniperPanda is the Matryoshka doll that permeates the entire multiverse and extends across all timelines and dimensions!

What is dead may never die.

The Power Structure:
1)The one above all is SniperPanda and his incarnations.
2)Never Forget: This concept holds great power and great responsibility. In essence it is of equal importance as SniperPanda himself
3)The based one. They are the conduit for the messages from the one above all.
4)The Inner circle. Members of this group are also known as Salt Bearers. Numbers within the inner circle are currently unknown. Many are assumed to be INTJs
5)The Faceless Horde: made up of professional shitposters, many are assumed to be INTJs and INTPs. They are the equivalent of the 'monks militant' of the church.
6)The Martyrs: This group is the 'PR branch' of the church. They are our metaphorical face, feel free to punch them. Feelers make great Martyrs. Martyrs are also known as buttmonkeys among certain circles.
7)The Masses: Any other member of the church is a member of this group.

The path of membership is simple. Study the precepts, attend a few meetings and maybe you will be initiated as a member of the masses.

Rituals and the like: These shall only be discussed during our meetings. These shall not be discussed outside of such under penalty of violating the Never Forget clause number 4b454b.



If you would like to continue further, please find my contact info in section 4e, book 65, chapter 65; out of collection 76, in the "How To Make Your Sleeping Bag Into a Wormhole" instructional page 65, section 72, chapter 20; and the Dark Matter of the Heart, book 66, verse 6f, and pages 72 through 67, sentance 65 and 74. Last but not least, let us not forget verses 0d and 0a out of the Master Race Handbook.


*NEVER FORGET, THE PANDA.*


----------



## Max

Nubb said:


> Thou shall not mention the mighty SniperPanda and get him mixed up with a mere mortal, @*flyincaveman*
> 
> My eyes have been opened and so has my jimmies. The Based One revealed to me that I am to extend a branch of the Church of Sniperpandaism right here. Behold His Glory, Never Forget!
> 
> Come, listen to me, young INFJ disciple. Let me show you the way.
> 
> As the almighty one stood up around the table, you could see their eyes widen as he began to open his lips...
> 
> With this, he accepts the way he is. This issue was not that working a 9-5 is wrong, but is was wrong to him. It was not that to the nonbeliever. Can you think of anything more foolish than to say he is not motivated by uniqueness? Nonetheless, that's the very essence of who he is, and how he became the almighty one.
> 
> What is foolishness to some is that which is of the ultimate significance to those of us whose eyes have been woke.
> 
> The word of Panda is the power of strength to us.
> 
> Never forget.
> 
> His mighty spirit transcends all! We must never forget that. When one form goes the way of chunky salsa, another form takes its place and is inhabited by his spirit. Likewise if that form becomes chunky salsa as well! SniperPanda is the Matryoshka doll that permeates the entire multiverse and extends across all timelines and dimensions!
> 
> What is dead may never die.
> 
> The Power Structure:
> 1)The one above all is SniperPanda and his incarnations.
> 2)Never Forget: This concept holds great power and great responsibility. In essence it is of equal importance as SniperPanda himself
> 3)The based one. They are the conduit for the messages from the one above all.
> 4)The Inner circle. Members of this group are also known as Salt Bearers. Numbers within the inner circle are currently unknown. Many are assumed to be INTJs
> 5)The Faceless Horde: made up of professional shitposters, many are assumed to be INTJs and INTPs. They are the equivalent of the 'monks militant' of the church.
> 6)The Martyrs: This group is the 'PR branch' of the church. They are our metaphorical face, feel free to punch them. Feelers make great Martyrs. Martyrs are also known as buttmonkeys among certain circles.
> 7)The Masses: Any other member of the church is a member of this group.
> 
> The path of membership is simple. Study the precepts, attend a few meetings and maybe you will be initiated as a member of the masses.
> 
> Rituals and the like: These shall only be discussed during our meetings. These shall not be discussed outside of such under penalty of violating the Never Forget clause number 4b454b.
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to continue further, please find my contact info in section 4e, book 65, chapter 65; out of collection 76, in the "How To Make Your Sleeping Bag Into a Wormhole" instructional page 65, section 72, chapter 20; and the Dark Matter of the Heart, book 66, verse 6f, and pages 72 through 67, sentance 65 and 74. Last but not least, let us not forget verses 0d and 0a out of the Master Race Handbook.
> 
> 
> *NEVER FORGET, THE PANDA.*


That was so much Ti-Ni that my eyes hurt. 

You should totally make this a real thing and see how many people roll with it. Like the Meyerist movement from The Path. Everyone can be SniperPandists. 

Make a TV show from it. 

(I can't believe I actually read all that lol)


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

VirtualInsanity said:


> That was so much Ti-Ni that my eyes hurt.
> 
> You should totally make this a real thing and see how many people roll with it. Like the Meyerist movement from The Path. Everyone can be SniperPandists.
> 
> Make a TV show from it.
> 
> (I can't believe I actually read all that lol)


ISFP️


----------



## VioletEvergarden

VirtualInsanity said:


> That was so much Ti-Ni that my eyes hurt.
> 
> You should totally make this a real thing and see how many people roll with it. Like the Meyerist movement from The Path. Everyone can be SniperPandists.
> 
> Make a TV show from it.
> 
> (I can't believe I actually read all that lol)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Young Padawan, 

The Church of Panda is more real than you could ever believe. 

The Tenets of the Church of SniperPandaism
1) ISTPs do not exist. They are poor INTPs caught up within a giant delusion.
2) INTPs are woke ISTPs.
3) INTJs are the shitpost master race. They must be acknowledged with reverence.
4) Feelers, they just don't matter
5) Whenever one shitposts, one must Never Forget.
6) If one forgets, one must perform the forum-walk of shame, which shall be detailed later.
7) Embrace the way of the shitpost.
8) Call out everyone and everything as being mistyped and being delusional.
9) Bans are a way of life, embrace them and reincarnate oneself.
10) Above all... Never Forget


​Terms and Entities:
1) SniperPanda : The prime deity of shitposters everywhere

2) PerC : The sphere in which SniperPanda's influence is felt. Sometimes this influence can be felt as a perturbation called butthurt or rustling jimmies.

3) The Church of SniperPandaism: The group dedicated to remembering the sacrifices SniperPanda and his various incarnations have made in the pursuit of shitposting greatness.

4) The incarnations of SniperPanda: Starting with Sniperpanda and his initial loss to what we call "The Moderators", SniperPanda has returned from his apparant death multiple times. He has reincarnated so many times that his essence has become one with PerC and influences our day to day shitposting. Whenever one shitposts, one must never forget his blessing upon the fabric of PerC.

5) Never Forget: We must hold SniperPanda's example close to our jimmies at all times


----------



## Max

Enoch said:


> ISFP️


If I am an ISFP, you are a newly-promoted ISTJ. Enjoy 



Nubb said:


> Young Padawan,
> 
> The Church of Panda is more real than you could ever believe.
> 
> _The Tenets of the Church of SniperPandaism_
> _1) ISTPs do not exist. They are poor INTPs caught up within a giant delusion._
> _2) INTPs are woke ISTPs._
> _3) INTJs are the shitpost master race. They must be acknowledged with reverence._
> _4) Feelers, they just don't matter_
> _5) Whenever one shitposts, one must Never Forget._
> _6) If one forgets, one must perform the forum-walk of shame, which shall be detailed later._
> _7) Embrace the way of the shitpost._
> _8) Call out everyone and everything as being mistyped and being delusional._
> _9) Bans are a way of life, embrace them and reincarnate oneself._
> _10) Above all... Never Forget
> 
> 
> _​_Terms and Entities:_
> _1) SniperPanda : The prime deity of shitposters everywhere_
> 
> _2) PerC : The sphere in which SniperPanda's influence is felt. Sometimes this influence can be felt as a perturbation called butthurt or rustling jimmies._
> 
> _3) The Church of SniperPandaism: The group dedicated to remembering the sacrifices SniperPanda and his various incarnations have made in the pursuit of shitposting greatness._
> 
> _4) The incarnations of SniperPanda: Starting with Sniperpanda and his initial loss to what we call "The Moderators", SniperPanda has returned from his apparant death multiple times. He has reincarnated so many times that his essence has become one with PerC and influences our day to day shitposting. Whenever one shitposts, one must never forget his blessing upon the fabric of PerC._
> 
> _5) Never Forget: We must hold SniperPanda's example close to our jimmies at all times_



Are the official theme tunes for the movement "Personal Jesus" and "Redbone"? 

And can I be the Hymn Co-Ordinator too? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## VioletEvergarden

VirtualInsanity said:


> Are the official theme tunes for the movement "Personal Jesus" and "Redbone"?
> 
> And can I be the Hymn Co-Ordinator too?


No.

as the mighty Panda said,


> My interests are world domination of sorts and playing god with people's lives





> I bring pure gold and awesomeness to your lives just trying to help but you guys don't understand it. Now I understand why they killed jesus




How can you contribute to the Church of Panda?


----------



## Max

Nubb said:


> No.
> 
> as the mighty Panda said,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you contribute to the Church of Panda?


Sell brownies laced with Scopolamine to hypnotize people into believing and accpting SniperPandaism (Sniperism) and accepting the awesomeness? 

Alternatively I can also arrange a strip show with attractibe humans and organise part two and set it up for kidnapping people and making them into fresh recruits?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## the heart marksman

toaster strudel


----------



## Agent Washintub

the heart marksman said:


> toaster strudel


Trefoil girl scout cookie


----------



## Clockheart

might as well


----------



## Temizzle

flyincaveman said:


> Definitely not ISTP. Ti/Se is none existent.
> 
> He's definitely Ni dom. So INxJ.


Then INFJ.



> Bob Dylan is a good example of an INFJ who wasn’t using their Fe auxiliary too much. If you watch interviews of Dylan (Youtube) he often comes across as the opposite of a person that is people-pleasing. But the thing is he had this capability all too well and refused to use it for Ni reasons. Actually, he often used Fe to constantly morph and shapeshift and put people off his scent in their game of questioning him. What you see in Dylan is almost pure Ni and Fi.
> 
> The Fi is usually what you feel in an INFJ who is not using Fe. It is kind of like Fi is underneath or behind the Fe and if the Fe is used then it eradicates the impression of it but if it isn’t used then you are left with the backwater Fi which is usually unpleasantly manifested in INFJs. The impression conveyed is one of evasiveness.
> 
> INTJs, on the other hand, aren’t evasive, and quite the opposite, will attempt to answer questions put forth to them even if it is in an acidic and biting manner. INTJs are more game to joust in a verbal match or game.
> 
> An INFJ is likely to confuse a person so badly by a quixotic and uncertain response that they are lead off the trail of their inquiries. It is kind of the difference between a bite and being snuffed out. Extraverted Thinking has a bite to it, while extraverted Feeling is smothering and covering up. You have to develop a feel for this in these two types. It is an aid to identification.


Read more: INFJ vs. INTJ



Literally God said:


> I think he's in his mid 30s. He almost seems a P though. What J would be this indecisive about their type?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


The intuitive feeler type that leads with a perceiving function.



VirtualInsanity said:


> If I am an ISFP, you are a newly-promoted ISTJ. Enjoy


ISFP :=)


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> Then INFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: INFJ vs. INTJ
> 
> 
> The intuitive feeler type that leads with a perceiving function.
> 
> 
> ISFP :=)



we still need to open roasting thread ;_;


----------



## Literally Gone

Ruri The Typer said:


> we still need to open roasting thread ;_;


Ask Crowbo, I won't be able to get anyone to come to it, and it'll be shut down due to poor wording.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## VioletEvergarden

the heart marksman said:


> toaster strudel


I personally prefer pop tars


----------



## Temizzle

flyincaveman said:


> Definitely not ISTP. Ti/Se is none existent.
> 
> He's definitely Ni dom. So INxJ.





Literally God said:


> I think he's in his mid 30s. He almost seems a P though. What J would be this indecisive about their type?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will





Ruri The Typer said:


> we still need to open roasting thread ;_;


Make it happen then!!


----------



## Rydori

An ENTJ with a lion.

Do I really need to say more about this?

come on.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> Make it happen then!!


but.. butt.. im not a lion ;_;
@Crowbo, I BELIEVE IN YOU


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> I think he's in his mid 30s. He almost seems a P though. What J would be this indecisive about their type?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


According to folklore, INxJs lead with a P function.
P 'doms' _are _P types as far as I'm concerned.
I've hit 30 a couple of months ago and to prove my age, I saw a Dashboard Confessional concert on my birthday.



flyincaveman said:


> Yes, very much so. Especially if he has an interest opposed to his type. Say, an ISTP that's a theoretical physicist. (Not me, only because I don't want a PhD to make 40k a year). So if he's a J type doing what's normally considered a P careerfield, it could be playing havoc.
> 
> Conversely, if he is older than this recent obsession with MBTI could just be a piece of information that was neglected due to pride for so long, assuming INTJ still.


Re: MBTI - I only found out it was a thing in about March/April of last year - never heard of it before then.

Re: interests, I want to do something meaningful and useful - I worked in call centres and basically just rotted away for far too long, I've scrapped them now and am unemployed at the moment - I quit my telemarketing position about a month or so ago, currently studying a Bachelor of Law which I don't intend to do anything with at the moment because I landed a job in a law firm a while back and found them to all be sharks sniffing for blood (not my thing).. and a Diploma of Counseling, which is more along the right lines though I wouldn't be opposed to a career where I don't need to interact with other people so much.




> He's an Ni dom, almost guaranteeably. With Se being inferior given how craptastic he has made his sound. The only real difference would be whether T or F is E.
> *snip*


I can do 'Se' stuff pretty well when I want to, i.e if I'm actually playing basketball or jetskiing etc but it's not natural, it's something I choose to do, not something I'm naturally attuned to.





Temizzle said:


> Then INFJ.
> 
> Read more: INFJ vs. INTJ
> 
> The intuitive feeler type that leads with a perceiving function.
> 
> 
> ISFP :=)


That INFJ v INTJ read was pretty solid - I enjoy his other stuff as well re: Fi in INFJs, tertiary temptation - he paints INFJs as ordinary, normal people, with flaws - which I like. More realistic.

INFJ doesn't really explain my connection with ENTP, ENTP is probably the most common type people outside of this forum have typed me as.



Unknown fits Ruri fine, atm, lol.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> According to folklore


lol

I think @Temizzle makes a fair case for INFJ. You've previously stated Te conflicted with all your ways of thinking, so I doubt INTJ.


----------



## the heart marksman

Istj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I could see IxFP working. ISFP seems about right.


----------



## Enoch

wow.

not blue anymore so typeable.

INFJ.


----------



## Pippo

You've recently shown high amounts of Ne, but over all my experiences, you didn't seem to show it as much. It looks more like a forum persona to entertain other people than an actual reflection of who you are.



the heart marksman said:


> Istj


Ah, great, we have another one in the Troupe.


----------



## Enoch

lSTJ.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Enoch said:


> wow.
> 
> not blue anymore so typeable.
> 
> INFJ.


xD Even if Lapis is no longer my profile picture, I still identify with her and see a lot of myself in her, even if she is more likely an INFP 4w5 than a J so I am still blue at heart. It is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## MusiCago

I get INFP vibes


----------



## Enoch

NFJ.


Enoch said:


> lSTJ.


Actually, I've changed my mind.

EXTJ for @Merriweather.


----------



## Crowbo

almost


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I think that ENTP is right.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> I use the Harold Grant stack because it seems to make the most sense to me, seems more balanced, I don't really care about what the official MBTI folks think because MBTI doesn't have that much scientific validity to begin with (especially not the cognitive functions, as far as I know), so I just follow what makes the most sense to me.


IOW, Ti.
The MBTI has over 50 years of research and studies behind it - it's not exactly a hard-science, but it's got enough validity to it to have some faith in.
What has literally nothing is the cognitive functions.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Now back to the point of this thread:

@The Lawyer - from your posts, you don't seem like a typical ESTJ at all to me. If this is a shitpost account or something, I'd bet on INFP.

@VirtualInsanity - yes, I do get an Fi-ish vibe from you, but I've been wrong about that before, so who knows. INFJ doesn't seem too far-fetched, but I'd take a look on other IxFx types.


----------



## Gaiten

Is anyone going to do mine? I feel like this has devolved from its original topic and into casual discussions with the same few people being written about. 

Mr. Castelo, I'll look into that, might be interesting.

Repost:

I'm an INTP who seems to have more so in common with INFPs than the general commonalities they're suppose to share due to their shared Ne/Si functions. Many of my friends and close relatives are INFPs, best friend of 22 years is an INTP and the other is an ENTP. On another note, my tritype (854) resonates with me much more than my MBTI INTP description does, also, I score high on both Ti and Fi which might be the cause of my irritability, aggression, angry outbursts and maniac-like rage.


----------



## Belzy

Turi said:


> It is a good fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Type 5 is the only one that makes sense.
> Re: the tertiary function - no, it's not new - it's just the official stance of the MBTI folks - I just don't understand why the typology community (online, at least) uses the Harold Grant stack that has the tertiary function as being in the same direction as the dominant, for you that'd be Fi-Ne-Si-Te - when the actual stance by the MBTI people is that it would be Fi-Ne-_Se_-Te.


Oh, I feel like I relate more to Si than Se...? Or...? 

Sooooo, all of my 2nd, 3rd and 4th functions are extraverted?

I am confused now.

Though, maybe I see something now. Fi is my centre. I mostly use Ne to bring into my Fi then. Followed by using Se to bring into my Fi. Followed by Te to bring back to my Fi, which [Te] I see as least important of the three [Ne, Se, Te], and have Ne as my most common / preferenced / most familair external function to connect with my Fi, of all. Hmmmmm..... that makes sense. Now I wonder if I got it right.


----------



## Max

Mr Castelo said:


> Now back to the point of this thread:
> 
> @VirtualInsanity - yes, I do get an Fi-ish vibe from you, but I've been wrong about that before, so who knows. INFJ doesn't seem too far-fetched, but I'd take a look on other IxFx types.


You get an Fi vibe from me? Interesting. 

I don't really resonate with Fi at all, functional wise. Maybe the detachment comes from Pi (more specifically and most likely Ni). 

And yeah, you seem well typed. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Mr Castelo said:


> I use the Harold Grant stack because it seems to make the most sense to me, seems more balanced, I don't really care about what the official MBTI folks think because MBTI doesn't have that much scientific validity to begin with (especially not the cognitive functions, as far as I know), so I just follow what makes the most sense to me.


Holy crap I wrote up a long post like this a long time ago, but my computer restarted and I was too rushed to write it again.

TLDR from what I can recall: 
"Cognitive functions do not exist, despite what say, Dario Nardi might claim. They are stand ins, a tool we can use before we have a greater understanding of the innerworkings of the mind, in the same manner as phrenology helped us get a step closer to proper neuroanatomy. In truth, MBTI, socionics and the like is a sort of nomenclature almost. Just as two scientists may argue whether something defines a species or subspecies and neither is wrong, we can examine points of Kiersey, MBTI, socionics and even smaller theories without any of them being "right" or "wrong." It is just a tool at the end of the day, and what makes sense to us as educated individuals on the matter is what is important. There is nobody who can say loops are wrong or right (I don't believe in them) or that shadow functions are wrong or right, because none of it even exists technically. It's like calling a philosopher right or wrong."


----------



## Enoch

ENFJ


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> IOW, Ti.
> The MBTI has over 50 years of research and studies behind it - it's not exactly a hard-science, but it's got enough validity to it to have some faith in.
> What has literally nothing is the cognitive functions.


Well, I trust my own observations.

I do believe that MBTI has some validity, which is why I put my faith on it. The lack of enough research on the cognitive functions is exactly what drives my point, I'm not going to believe that Ne-Fi-Ti-Si is a valid stacking just because a paper says so. There is disagreement about the tertiary function even among official MBTI consultants.


----------



## Turi

Gaiten said:


> Is anyone going to do mine? I feel like this has devolved from its original topic and into casual discussions with the same few people being written about.
> 
> Mr. Castelo, I'll look into that, might be interesting.
> 
> Repost:
> 
> I'm an INTP who seems to have more so in common with INFPs than the general commonalities they're suppose to share due to their shared Ne/Si functions. Many of my friends and close relatives are INFPs, best friend of 22 years is an INTP and the other is an ENTP. On another note, my tritype (854) resonates with me much more than my MBTI INTP description does, also, I score high on both Ti and Fi which might be the cause of my irritability, aggression, angry outbursts and maniac-like rage.


Have you considered INTP type 4 'core'?

Type 8 INTP seems weird as hell, type 8 is usually.. 'Te' doms, isn't it?
Seems like a super weird one for an INTP to resonate with.


----------



## Belzy

Mr Castelo said:


> Well, I trust my own observations.
> 
> I do believe that MBTI has some validity, which is why I put my faith on it. The lack of enough research on the cognitive functions is exactly what drives my point, I'm not going to believe that Ne-Fi-Ti-Si is a valid stacking just because a paper says so. There is disagreement about the tertiary function even among official MBTI consultants.


And what about the 4th one? I feel like I relate the least with Te [out of all 8 functions], which is supposed to be my 4th function then... pretty much my number one allergy it is, and also one that cost me a lot of energy it seems, most of all, when using it myself.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> Well, I trust my own observations.
> 
> I do believe that MBTI has some validity, which is why I put my faith on it. The lack of enough research on the cognitive functions is exactly what drives my point, I'm not going to believe that Ne-Fi-Ti-Si is a valid stacking just because a paper says so. There is disagreement about the tertiary function even among official MBTI consultants.


I think the tertiary should just be clean removed.
Everybody wings it.


----------



## Belzy

Turi said:


> I think the tertiary should just be clean removed.
> Everybody wings it.


I understand the top 2 functions, but the 3rd and 4th seems far away from being my actual 3rd and 4th one.


----------



## Gaiten

Turi said:


> Have you considered INTP type 4 'core'?
> 
> Type 8 INTP seems weird as hell, type 8 is usually.. 'Te' doms, isn't it?
> Seems like a super weird one for an INTP to resonate with.


They exist, google "INTP core 8." This might have to do with neurological imbalances and the way in which one is raised and by what type of people; nurture versus nature, fight over flight.


----------



## Enoch

Wondering what @blehBLEH thinks of this thread now.


----------



## Temizzle

Gaiten said:


> They exist, google "INTP core 8." This might have to do with neurological imbalances and the way in which one is raised and by what type of people; nurture versus nature, fight over flight.


Hmm idk everytime I see INTP 8 I think mistype. Either ENTP or a 5 who thinks they're an 8 cuz they're in a fit of confidence. Especially wing 9 -- seems like rationalization of "well I'm not THAT aggressive". No, an 8 is fundamentally aggressive.

@Enoch still not certain on Ne or Fi dominance, but xNFP is clear IMO.


----------



## Max

I think some people here take this whole Typology thing too literally and too seriously... 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Isfp


----------



## Gaiten

"The INTP-8 & The Grip Of Lust
Core gift: Opening Pandoras Box.
Primary struggle: Lack of stability and security.
The INTP-8 is very ambitious and perfectionistic. When in a situation of power and responsibility, INTPs may find themselves pulling on the Enneagram 8 at the expense of losing time for self-reflection and introspection. Unable to gain perspective before they act, or to know for sure if their theory will work, the INTP-8 feels their solution must be put in place. INTP-8s think they always have to have the right answer, and that they need to have it immediately, but that’s not how an INTP works at their best. This line of thinking is the result of lusting after power and opportunity.

Their solution, their ideas, their creativity, can come to bring great gifts to the world, but the INTP-8 often does not know if their solutions will actually work out. They’ve just decided it will, and they’re ready to push it through even if they don’t know what will happen. They have this strong feeling that “it should work.” Sometimes this is like opening Pandora's Box. INTP-8s are obsessed with being immediately right, but they also feel anxious and angry when questioned about their solutions. This is primarily because they feel that they don’t have the time to think about whether their conclusion is valid enough."

https://personalityhacker.com/the-intp-in-the-grip-of-the-enneagram/

I resonate with the above 100%, especially the part about "INTP-8s are obsessed with being immediately right, but they also feel anxious and angry when questioned about their solutions." This has lead to * a lot * of fights with my ISTJ husband who also likes to be right and likes to think he has all the right answers.


----------



## Enoch

VirtualInsanity said:


> I think some people here take this whole Typology thing too literally and too seriously...


Not just 'people', we have penguins, birds, lions, dead people, deities, robots, lawyers, grim reapers and @Turi.


----------



## Temizzle

Gaiten said:


> "The INTP-8 & The Grip Of Lust
> Core gift: Opening Pandoras Box.
> *Primary struggle: Lack of stability and security.*
> The INTP-8 is very ambitious and perfectionistic. When in a situation of power and responsibility, INTPs may find themselves pulling on the Enneagram 8 at the expense of losing time for self-reflection and introspection. Unable to gain perspective before they act, or to know for sure if their theory will work, the INTP-8 feels their solution must be put in place. INTP-8s think they always have to have the right answer, and that they need to have it immediately, but that’s not how an INTP works at their best. This line of thinking is the result of lusting after power and opportunity.
> 
> Their solution, their ideas, their creativity, can come to bring great gifts to the world, but the INTP-8 often does not know if their solutions will actually work out. They’ve just decided it will, and they’re ready to push it through even if they don’t know what will happen. They have this strong feeling that “it should work.” Sometimes this is like opening Pandora's Box. INTP-8s are obsessed with being immediately right, but they also feel anxious and angry when questioned about their solutions. This is primarily because they feel that they don’t have the time to think about whether their conclusion is valid enough."
> 
> https://personalityhacker.com/the-intp-in-the-grip-of-the-enneagram/
> 
> I resonate with the above 100%, especially the part about "INTP-8s are obsessed with being immediately right, but they also feel anxious and angry when questioned about their solutions." This has lead to * a lot * of fights with my ISTJ husband who also like to be right and likes to think he has all the right answers.


The bolded bit in particular sounds 6ish / head-type in general. I'm not sure who Erik Thor is or why he wrote this the way he did but it seems like a very loosely put together definition. Also seems vulnerable to Barnum effect.


----------



## Gaiten

Temizzle said:


> Hmm idk everytime I see INTP 8 I think mistype. Either ENTP or a 5 who thinks they're an 8 cuz they're in a fit of confidence. Especially wing 9 -- seems like rationalization of "well I'm not THAT aggressive". No, an 8 is fundamentally aggressive.
> 
> @Enoch still not certain on Ne or Fi dominance, but xNFP is clear IMO.


I'm definitely not an extrovert, and an 8-core doesn't always translate to "confident." Read about the "unhealthy" 8 cores.


----------



## The Lawyer

Mr Castelo said:


> Now back to the point of this thread:
> 
> @The Lawyer - from your posts, you don't seem like a typical ESTJ at all to me. If this is a shitpost account or something, I'd bet on INFP.
> 
> @VirtualInsanity - yes, I do get an Fi-ish vibe from you, but I've been wrong about that before, so who knows. INFJ doesn't seem too far-fetched, but I'd take a look on other IxFx types.


This one is a true intj


----------



## Max

Enoch said:


> Not just 'people', we have penguins, birds, lions, dead people, deities, fairytales, grim reapers and @Turi.


I'n just fed up with this whole "omg u can't be an intp 4, 8, 2 or 7 becoz it doesn't match f/functions... so u must b a feelr r sensor."

Last I checked, it's possible to be any enneagram and mbti type. Some "correlate" better with others because someone decided to "link the functions to each enneagram type and correlate them."

They're two different systems. Like a Minimoog and an Arp 2600, but sometimes you can connect them. Not always. They still sound good on the same song, though. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> Not just 'people', we have penguins, birds, lions, dead people, deities, robots, fairytales, grim reapers and @Turi.


FSM and I don't take it too seriously... are you talking about Thor? He was always heavy into this stuff.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Gaiten said:


> I'm definitely not an extrovert, and an 8-core doesn't always translate to "confident." Read about the "unhealthy" 8 cores.


Mmmm I've read plenty of 8 literature. 8 core is defined by confidence.. when an 8 lacks confidence they recede into type 5 where they think plan and eventually come to the "no fuck this I refuse to submit to my situation" ==> confidence regained.


----------



## Turi

VirtualInsanity said:


> I'n just fed up with this whole "omg u can't be an intp 4, 8, 2 or 7 becoz it doesn't match f/functions... so u must b a feelr r sensor."
> 
> Last I checked, it's possible to be any enneagram and mbti type. Some "correlate" better with others because someone decided to "link the functions to each enneagram type and correlate them."
> 
> They're two different systems. Like a Minimoog and an Arp 2600, but sometimes you can connect them. Not always. They still sound good on the same song, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


What are you going to do about it?


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> I'n just fed up with this whole "omg u can't be an intp 4, 8, 2 or 7 becoz it doesn't match f/functions... so u must b a feelr r sensor."
> 
> Last I checked, it's possible to be any enneagram and mbti type. Some "correlate" better with others because someone decided to "link the functions to each enneagram type and correlate them."
> 
> They're two different systems. Like a Minimoog and an Arp 2600, but sometimes you can connect them. Not always. They still sound good on the same song, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Um I understand your "people can be anything they want to be" "stop trying to box people in everybody is different" stuff, but if you think about it ennea and mbti work along some clear lines... 

Each MBTI type has a limited number of "flavorings" or enneastyles.. I've seen this many times and read through thousands of pages of forum content and literature to learn...

For example, ISFP 8s are frequently mistyped 4s or 6s -- . ENTP 1s are... either not ENTPs at all or aren't 1s. ESTJ and 9 I have just never seen.. and there is a reason to it -- neither have I see or heard of an ESTJ 4, it's just not the way the type works -- Te doesn't submit to the 4 style.

Only F type 8 I have seen are xNFJs, and that makes sense too -- the need to enforce ethical standards and play on the more selfish qualities of Fe: Holding people true to their part of the bargain: "I've treated you this way and done this much for you the last you can do is comply with ___ ".


----------



## Gaiten

Temizzle said:


> Mmmm I've read plenty of 8 literature. 8 core is defined by confidence.. when an 8 lacks confidence they recede into type 5 where they think plan and eventually come to the "no fuck this I refuse to submit to my situation" ==> confidence regained.


I think you're looking at 8 core from an ENTJ perspective since this MBTI type often falls under core 8. Sorry, but it's definitely not the same for me, plus you're not taking into account the fact that I noted in my initial post that I resonated *most* with my *tritype* which is 8*54*.


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> What are you going to do about it?


Smoke my imaginary blunt and laugh when you get admitted to the mental hospital, shrugging as you yell incoherent questions about Typology. 



Temizzle said:


> Um I understand your "people can be anything they want to be" "stop trying to box people in everybody is different" stuff, but if you think about it ennea and mbti work along some clear lines...
> 
> Each MBTI type has a limited number of "flavorings" or enneastyles.. I've seen this many times and read through thousands of pages of forum content and literature to learn...
> 
> For example, ISFP 8s are frequently mistyped 4s or 6s -- . ENTP 1s are... either not ENTPs at all or aren't 1s. ESTJ and 9 I have just never seen.. and there is a reason to it -- neither have I see or heard of an ESTJ 4, it's just not the way the type works -- Te doesn't submit to the 4 style.
> 
> Only F type 8 I have seen are xNFJs, and that makes sense too -- the need to enforce ethical standards and play on the more selfish qualities of Fe: Holding people true to their part of the bargain: "I've treated you this way and done this much for you the last you can do is comply with ___ ".


... According to this, I am a hardcore xNFJ 8 and I was right all along xD

{I know what you are saying and whilst I do agree with you on the ISFP 8, and I do think that ESTJ 4 is pretty far fetched, I do think that ESTJ 9s are very rare, not impossible. I could see a very strong 8 or 1 in play with the dominant 9, which would make the ESTJ seem more laid back and like an ISTJ}

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

It's all just going wrong for @Turi at the moment.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> What are you going to do about it?


Will you please explain how I can be both Enfp and Entp at the same time?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Gaiten

Literally God said:


> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I laughed, now I'm going to Hell. Thanks.


----------



## Temizzle

Gaiten said:


> I think you're looking at 8 core from an ENTJ perspective since this MBTI type often falls under core 8. Sorry, but it's definitely not the same for me, plus you're not taking into account that fact that I noted in my initial post that I resonated *most* with my *tritype* which is 8*54*.


Yeah like I was saying, the core 8 is the same regardless. Your argument is right though --> if you do identify with the 458 tritype, and identify as an INTP, it's most likely you lead with 5 and get the double 8 influence from integration as well as your 8 gut fix, but it's unlikely you lead with 8. 



VirtualInsanity said:


> *Smoke my imaginary blunt and laugh when you get admitted to the mental hospital, shrugging as you yell incoherent questions about Typology. *
> 
> 
> 
> ... According to this, I am a hardcore xNFJ 8 and I was right all along xD
> 
> {I know what you are saying and whilst I do agree with you on the ISFP 8, and I do think that ESTJ 4 is pretty far fetched, I do think that ESTJ 9s are very rare, not impossible. I could see a very strong 8 or 1 in play with the dominant 9, which would make the ESTJ seem more laid back and like an ISTJ}
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Anytime you got to think sideways about it there's something wrong with it... I mean yeah there is the very rare one-off, but most cases are just simple mistypes. There are a LOT of lookalikes in the enneagram... a lot... 

Type 8 lookalikes: sx 4, sx 6, integrated 5, heated 2, 7w8, 3... 

I argue that if you think you're an enneatype and it seems completely whacko based on your mbti there's more looking under the surface you've got to do


----------



## Mr Castelo

This thread is a mess, but it's still amusing.

My take on it: there are some correlations between some Ennea-types and some MB types, but they're not that strict. MBTI maps your cognitive process, and the Enneagram maps your core fixations and habits -- those two can be separated.

The common correlations seem to be:

1 = Te
2 = Fe
3 = Te, Fe
4 = Fi
5 = Ti, Ni
6 = Ti, Te, Si
7 = Ne, Se
8 = Se, Te
9 = Fi, Fe

-You may skip me-


----------



## Literally Gone

Gaiten said:


> I laughed, now I'm going to Hell. Thanks.


Na, you can ascend to a higher being! I need people with good senses of humor!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> Yeah like I was saying, the core 8 is the same regardless. Your argument is right though --> if you do identify with the 458 tritype, and identify as an INTP, it's most likely you lead with 5 and get the double 8 influence from integration as well as your 8 gut fix, but it's unlikely you lead with 8.


It's worth taking into consideration that @Gaiten types as Self-Preservation 8, which is the most introverted and lazy 8.

Edit:

I think that @Literally God is accurately typed.


----------



## Enoch

@Mr Castelo

type me.


----------



## Gaiten

Temizzle said:


> Yeah like I was saying, the core 8 is the same regardless. Your argument is right though --> if you do identify with the 458 tritype, and identify as an INTP, it's most likely you lead with 5 and get the double 8 influence from integration as well as your 8 gut fix, but it's unlikely you lead with 8.
> 
> 
> Anytime you got to think sideways about it there's something wrong with it... I mean yeah there is the very rare one-off, but most cases are just simple mistypes. There are a LOT of lookalikes in the enneagram... a lot...
> 
> Type 8 lookalikes: sx 4, sx 6, integrated 5, heated 2, 7w8, 3...
> 
> I argue that if you think you're an enneatype and it seems completely whacko based on your mbti there's more looking under the surface you've got to do


"8-core (845/854): Intuitive and knowledgeable 8. This is the most sensitive and withdrawn 8, especially if _introverted, self-preserving and/or with the 9 wing._ *This 8 can be mistaken for a 5 or 4.* This is the creative and intellectual 8 that is secretly shy and emotional. The core fears are of weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, being at the mercy of injustice, being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, being abandoned, intrusion, emptiness, ignorance, surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, and not existing."



I bolded the parts that correlate with the statement you're making and italicized the key parts that I also associate with.


----------



## Gaiten

Mr Castelo said:


> It's worth taking into consideration that @Gaiten types as Self-Preservation 8, which is the most introverted and lazy 8.


I can attest to the lazy part. Here here! erc3:


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> It's worth taking into consideration that @Gaiten types as Self-Preservation 8, which is the most introverted and lazy 8.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think that @Literally God is accurately typed.


There is nothing lazy about a self preservation 8, they are arguably the most ruthless 8s out there, always on the hustle and grind. 



Gaiten said:


> "8-core (845/854): Intuitive and knowledgeable 8. This is the most sensitive and withdrawn 8, especially if _introverted, self-preserving and/or with the 9 wing._ *This 8 can be mistaken for a 5 or 4.* This is the creative and intellectual 8 that is secretly shy and emotional. The core fears are of weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, being at the mercy of injustice, being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, being abandoned, intrusion, emptiness, ignorance, surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, and not existing."
> 
> 
> 
> I bolded the parts that correlate with the statement you're making and italicized the key parts that I also associate with.


D'awww are you a sensitive and shy widdle 8 how cuuute :3 
Can I squeeze your little cheeky or would that make u cry?


----------



## Turi

Ni is the Brookville Hotel.

Don't see a reason to doubt ENTJ for @Temizzle.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Ni is the Brookville Hotel.
> 
> Don't see a reason to doubt ENTJ for @Temizzle.


What happened big boy, no more ISFP?


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> What happened big boy, no more ISFP?


No, I think your preference for relying on external sources of information 'as is' is indicative of "Te" - there doesn't appear to be any subjective interpretation or evaluation of the information.
I believe any introverted type, would inherently 'flavour' all of the information they pass on with their preferred seasoning, so to speak.


----------



## Max

Temizzle said:


> It's not even Ti vs Te. It's insecure power-posing wet noodle vs... well... me.


Having Te doesn't always mean you're right  

Have you cross checked your sources with other sources and the real world, Big Boy? 




Ruri The Typer said:


> Asahi - the worst ace ever.


You are now officially an ESFJ...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> No, I think your preference for relying on external sources of information 'as is' is indicative of "Te" - there doesn't appear to be any subjective interpretation or evaluation of the information.
> I believe any introverted type, would inherently 'flavour' all of the information they pass on with their preferred seasoning, so to speak.


I see. 

So how has your stance changed from a couple days ago when you pegged me at ISFP? Your argument then was the opposite of your argument now: That I do take in information and skew it to fit my intended goal -- you argued that this indicated introversion preference. 

You also argued that my over-reliance on information indicated S preference. And you went on about something something "oh I see what you're doing we all see what you're doing what was the point of your MBTI types in reality vs. online thread" mumbo jumbo suggesting that's further proof of me being an ISFP somehow. 

So I ask you, how has your perception changed in the past day that leads you to a literal 180 degree flip from ISFP to ENTJ? 

Or were you just being pouty and angry?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

VirtualInsanity said:


> Having Te doesn't always mean you're right
> 
> Have you cross checked your sources with other sources and the real world, Big Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now officially an ESFJ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



"I can be any type I want"

:wink:


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> Having Te doesn't always mean you're right


Uh yeah.. obviously... show me I'm wrong I'll happily change stances. I'm not here to be right all the time, I'm here to get to the truth. I'll happily abandon my stance in the favor of better knowledge. Happily. 



> Have you cross checked your sources with other sources and the real world, Big Boy?


Yes.. yes I have you gender non-conforming weirdo. :dry:


----------



## Pippo

As a general rule, though not necessarily as important as inferior functions:
ENXPs - Ambiverts
INXPs - Social Introverts


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> I see.
> 
> So how has your stance changed from a couple days ago when you pegged me at ISFP? Your argument then was the opposite of your argument now: That I do take in information and skew it to fit my intended goal -- you argued that this indicated introversion preference.
> 
> You also argued that my over-reliance on information indicated S preference. And you went on about something something "oh I see what you're doing we all see what you're doing what was the point of your MBTI types in reality vs. online thread" mumbo jumbo suggesting that's further proof of me being an ISFP somehow.
> 
> So I ask you, how has your perception changed in the past day that leads you to a literal 180 degree flip from ISFP to ENTJ?
> 
> Or were you just being pouty and angry?


That "mumbo jumbo" was literally me just quoting lyrics from a song.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> That "mumbo jumbo" was literally me just quoting lyrics from a song.


Ok. Can you address the rest of my post as well? 

My question is what caused your 180 degree change in stance from ISFP to ENTJ in the past day?


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> Well I don't know. An SP 8 will certainly show it's dominance when it comes to their resources being threatened. IDK if you've seen the movie Lawless -- Forrest in that movie the big daddy is a self-preservation 8w9 and he minds his own business but as soon as the cops come in and try to tell him how to run his business the shit hits the fan for them.


Yeah, I haven't seen that movie. It makes sense for SP 8 to show dominance when they feel threatened, they're still 8s after all. But they probably don't feel the need to "step up" and take a leadership position like Social 8s often do, and are less provocative like Sexual 8.



> I guess you could say SP 8w9 would go about minding their own business so they might seem less social and flashy? That's really the only way I could see them similar to 5.
> 
> All 8s are similar to 5 when they disintegrate though... that and being independent thinkers. They share their stubbornness too.


From Beatrice Chestnut's description:



> The Self-Preservation Eight is the most “armed” and protected of all of the Eights—this is a more Five-ish Eight. They tend to possess a quiet strength; they are survivors who communicate strength without feeling the need to explain themselves.


I think that's one more way they can be similar to Fives, they're less show-offy and more reserved.

And no way @Merriweather is a 5 or INTP imo, he isn't a withdrawn type from what I've observed of him. My impression is that he focus a lot on how he comes across to others and seems to try to fit a certain standard, stiff.


----------



## Max

Temizzle said:


> Uh yeah.. obviously... show me I'm wrong I'll happily change stances. I'm not here to be right all the time, I'm here to get to the truth. I'll happily abandon my stance in the favor of better knowledge. Happily.
> 
> 
> Yes.. yes I have you gender non-conforming weirdo. :dry:


... AN ENTJ WHO LISTENS TO OTHER PEOPLE?!?!

*Drops to the floor in shock.*



Gender non-comforming weirdo... aw cute 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> And no way @Merriweather is a 5 or INTP imo, he isn't a withdrawn type from what I've observed of him. My impression is that he focus a lot on how he comes across to others and seems to try to fit a certain standard, stiff.


Like I said, have you considered my enneagram and instinctual variant might be influencing your perception?
If we posit that my Ti has a strong connection to Si in combination with the above, it could explain several issues.


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen that movie. It makes sense for SP 8 to show dominance when they feel threatened, they're still 8s after all. But they probably don't feel the need to "step up" and take a leadership position like Social 8s often do, and are less provocative like Sexual 8.


Yes exactly great observation.



> I think that's one more way they can be similar to Fives, they're less show-offy and more reserved.


Yeah exactly this is what I was trying to say and good quote -- Beatrice has some good enneagram stuff. 



> And no way @Merriweather is a 5 or INTP imo, he isn't a withdrawn type from what I've observed of him. My impression is that he focus a lot on how he comes across to others and seems to try to fit a certain standard, stiff.


Um well you really can't tell much from an online forum. He certainly has a sensitivity to how he comes across -- I suspect he may even lead with type 3 -- I'll never forget how I made one small comment about his signature once and he completely changed it. Classic 3. 

Him being 3 would also explain why he hops from type to type and stubbornly clings on to INTJ even though none of us see any Ni within him which would allegedly be his most dominant type. 

I also don't see the assertive 1 quality -- I just don't read it. 3 or 5 would be my best guess. 



VirtualInsanity said:


> ... AN ENTJ WHO LISTENS TO OTHER PEOPLE?!?!
> 
> *Drops to the floor in shock.*
> 
> 
> 
> Gender non-comforming weirdo... aw cute


Uhhhh.. yea... sure... whatever you say


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> As a general rule, though not necessarily as important as inferior functions:
> ENXPs - Ambiverts
> INXPs - Social Introverts


Here's some more general rules to consider, for people torn on type.

ESxx or ENxx - consider ESxP or ENxP.
ISxx or INxx - consider ISxJ or INxJ.
xSxP or xNxP - consider ESxP or ENxP.
xSxJ or xNxJ - consider ISxJ or INxJ.
ExTx or ExFx - consider ExTJ or ExFJ.
IxTx or IxFx - consider IxTP or IxFP.
xxTP or xxFP - consider IxTP or IxFP.
xxTJ or xxFJ - consider ExTJ or ExFJ.


So if there are at least two dichotomy preferences you are positive about, the above might help narrow it down.
For me, the most clear are I and N, so INxx - I should then consider INxJ preferences in MBTI language.

If you'll notice it alludes to the likely 'dominant function' that stands out, due to the two letters you're sold on.
So INxx indicates an introverted intuitive type, therefore suggestive of INxJ types (in MBTI).


With somebody like @Temizzle who imo is clearly ExTx - then it makes sense to consider ExTJ.

It doesn't work if you are only sold on the first and last letters, ExxP, ExxJ, IxxP or IxxJ.
The best I can provide for that, is to consider leading with what the letters suggest - an Extraverted Perceiving function, or an Extraverted Judging function, etc etc - but those letters on their own don't help provide insight into an additional likely preference.

Unfortunately it doesn't help with the Myers temperaments - SF, ST, NF and NT - if they're your strongest preferences, I'd recommend picking up _Gifts Differing_.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Um well you really can't tell much from an online forum. He certainly has a sensitivity to how he comes across -- I suspect he may even lead with type 3 -- I'll never forget how I made one small comment about his signature once and he completely changed it. Classic 3.
> 
> Him being 3 would also explain why he hops from type to type and stubbornly clings on to INTJ even though none of us see any Ni within him which would allegedly be his most dominant type.
> 
> I also don't see the assertive 1 quality -- I just don't read it. 3 or 5 would be my best guess.


If we consider INTP 3w4, that shatters the whole "avenue" that you suggested I go down through.

You saw a one-time occurrence where I was in a bad place due to stress and was suffering from social anxiety, hence why I changed it. That shouldn't be a good judge of who I am. I've read descriptions from good ol' Beatrice and combined it with information about So/Sp (along with another article about Social 1s), and I've personally found that it fits me perfectly.

I cling to INTJ because whenever I begin to ponder other types, which I genuinely put in the effort of considering with gusto, I am still led back to INTJ. It's not about social status, it's about being honest with myself.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Ok. Can you address the rest of my post as well?
> 
> My question is what caused your 180 degree change in stance from ISFP to ENTJ in the past day?


ISFP was a joke I hooked up to a rocket and launched into outer space.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> If we consider INTP 3w4, that shatters the whole "avenue" that you suggested I go down through.
> 
> You saw a one-time occurrence where I was in a bad place due to stress and was suffering from social anxiety, hence why I changed it. That shouldn't be a good judge of who I am. I've read descriptions from good ol' Beatrice and combined it with information about So/Sp (along with another article about Social 1s), and I've personally found that it fits me perfectly.
> 
> I cling to INTJ because whenever I begin to ponder other types, which I genuinely put in the effort of considering with gusto, I am still led back to INTJ. It's not about social status, it's about being honest with myself.


Ok for sure I got you. Well, you know, I recommend you look into 3 and INTP and maybe step away from the forum and other people's opinions for a bit. Seems like you are lacking some analysis. But that's just my 2 cents. 



Turi said:


> ISFP was a joke I hooked up to a rocket and launched into outer space.


Alright well that rocket better stay in outer-space. I've screen-shotted you stating you think I'm an ENTJ, might frame it on my wall :^)


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Ok for sure I got you. Well, you know, I recommend you look into 3 and INTP and maybe step away from the forum and other people's opinions for a bit. Seems like you are lacking some analysis. But that's just my 2 cents.


I _already_ have. I dedicated several days to just introspecting in my free time to help figure out my type, and my conclusion was the same.

Almost every day I ponder the case of ISTJ, INTP, ISTP, and ENTJ to, at the end of the day or the beginning of the next, come back to the conclusion of INTJ.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I _already_ have. I dedicated several days to just introspecting in my free time to help figure out my type, and my conclusion was the same.
> 
> Almost every day I ponder the case of ISTJ, INTP, ISTP, and ENTJ to, at the end of the day or the beginning of the next, come back to the conclusion of INTJ.


Well I'm just curious then, man, that would imply Ni is your most comfortable, always-on, dominant type. 

How do you see yourself using Ni? What is your understanding of Ni?


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> I _already_ have. I dedicated several days to just introspecting in my free time to help figure out my type, and my conclusion was the same.
> 
> Almost every day I ponder the case of ISTJ, INTP, ISTP, and ENTJ to, at the end of the day or the beginning of the next, come back to the conclusion of INTJ.


I don't really want to stir things up, but the most common pattern here is a preference for I and T.

According to this post, you should consider IxTP as a most likely possibility.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Well I'm just curious then, man, that would imply Ni is your most comfortable, always-on, dominant type.
> 
> How do you see yourself using Ni? What is your understanding of Ni?


Through the case of inferior Se, among other things.

My problem with explaining this to people directly through saying "I use Ni because [xyz]" is because it isn't that simple to me. I simply know that I use it, that I use inferior Se (I actually described this one), and that I'm not an Si aux or dom.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Through the case of inferior Se, among other things.
> 
> My problem with explaining this to people directly through saying "I use Ni because [xyz]" is because it isn't that simple to me. I simply know that I use it, that I use inferior Se (I actually described this one), and that I'm not an Si aux or dom.


I don't think this is how it works man. You might identify with some description of an inferior but that's really no way to type yourself regarding your dominant. 

When it comes to dominant type you should be able to clearly observe it's trails in your life pattern. You should also be able to... at least generally describe what the function is and how you see it in yourself. 

I'm sure if I ask @Turi, he would be able to do so.


----------



## Gaiten

Temizzle said:


> It's not even Ti vs Te. It's insecure power-posing wet noodle vs... well... me.


Sorry, husband needed something, so I had to step away for a bit. "Insecure," pretty sure that's a projection. Anyone who has to posture and pose themselves as an internet "tough guy" while becoming exceedingly angry over a post is the epitome of insecure. Also, if you doubted I was an 854, why would you ask if pinching my cheeks would make me cry? Sounds like you're indirectly conceding to my previous points made, maybe stay consistent? Also, if we're going by strict stereotypes of MBTI and Enneagram, I, in the same vein can say "awww, the little ENTJ's trying to outthink the INTP. Big muscles in their fingertips and lips, yet no muscle inside their skull," but that'd be silly, wouldn't it


----------



## Gaiten

VirtualInsanity said:


> Having Te doesn't always mean you're right
> 
> Have you cross checked your sources with other sources and the real world, Big Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now officially an ESFJ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


This right here, lol


----------



## Temizzle

Gaiten said:


> Sorry, husband needed something, so I had to step away for a bit. "Insecure," pretty sure that's a projection. Anyone who has to posture and pose themselves as an internet "tough guy" while becoming exceedingly angry over a post is the epitome of insecure. Also, if you doubted I was an 854, why would you ask if pinching my cheeks would make me cry? Sounds like you're indirectly conceding to my previous points made, maybe stay consistent? Also, if we're going by strict stereotypes of MBTI and Enneagram, I, in the same vein can say "awww, the little ENTJ's trying to outthink the INTP. Big muscles in their fingertips and lips, yet no muscle inside their skull," but that'd be silly, wouldn't it


Ah the classic AFK excuse while you sat there thinking up an answer lol. Glad you came around though I was getting disappointed that you just forfeited. You made a mistake in your assumption that I got angry at any point in our conversation, you'll have to rub me much worse than that -- better get rubbing :-* 

I made the pinching cheek comment to see how you would respond -- an 8 wouldn't put themselves in a compromising scenario like that or find some way to squirm out of it. Your response here is questionable, not exactly a stay-on-top dialogue... and you really may have sat there for the past 30 minutes thinking of this response for all I know. 

I'm still doubtful of 8 for you, and you can't tell me to fuck off because that's why you're on this thread in the first place -- is for other people to question your type. 

P.S. Your little "I'm an INTP I'm smart" statements ain't gonna cut it unless you actually back it with some substance.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> I don't think this is how it works man. You might identify with some description of an inferior but that's really no way to type yourself regarding your dominant.
> 
> When it comes to dominant type you should be able to clearly observe it's trails in your life pattern. You should also be able to... at least generally describe what the function is and how you see it in yourself.
> 
> I'm sure if I ask @Turi, he would be able to do so.


I wholly object to your thoughts on the inferior function, especially when considering its potential for determining the difference between I/E. Simply saying, "it isn't a good method" doesn't make it a poor method. You seemed eager to posit inferior Fe as my function when considering my type not a week earlier.

As I've explained before, you can present your descriptions of the functions, and I can tier them as they fit best with me. The results are almost always the same: sensing inferior, intuition dominant. 


Turi's Tests, Keys2Cognition, SimilarMinds all produce the same result of INTJ (albeit with high Ti or close to INTP).
Reading descriptions and comparing the functions leads me back to Ni either through: the process of elimination or simply relating to it most out of all of them.
Inferior Se suggests I use Ni as a dominant function.

I spent the first half of my typing career warring with myself about INTJ vs INTP and a sixth of it battling with myself about Si vs Ni.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I wholly object to your thoughts on the inferior function, especially when considering its potential for determining the difference between I/E. Simply saying, "it isn't a good method" doesn't make it a poor method. You seemed eager to posit inferior Fe as my function when considering my type not a week earlier.
> 
> As I've explained before, you can present your descriptions of the functions, and I can tier them as they fit best with me. The results are almost always the same: sensing inferior, intuition dominant.
> 
> 
> Turi's Tests, Keys2Cognition, SimilarMinds all produce the same result of INTJ (albeit with high Ti or close to INTP).
> Reading descriptions and comparing the functions leads me back to Ni either through: the process of elimination or simply relating to it most out of all of them.
> Inferior Se suggests I use Ni as a dominant function.
> 
> I spent the first half of my typing career warring with myself about INTJ vs INTP and a sixth of it battling with myself about Si vs Ni.


I mean this entire argument in and of itself is not looking at the substance of the content, but rather is a retrospective analysis of various methodologies that have worked as well as frustration with your past experience + taking an "innocent until proven guilty" stance towards inferior function typing and reluctance to take on my new argument because of something I've done in the past. 

All this in this post alone suggests Si to me.. paired with the obvious Te. 

Step back and look at the forest for the trees for a minute -- don't you think if Ni were your dominant function you would be able to at least identify it's functioning in your life and be able to give at least a high-level description of it? If this was your core function you've been using 90% of the time from birth? 

Don't you think it's a little strange that you can't? On top of it... that you are reluctant to explore this avenue at all? That you're leaning to past experiences ... impersonal, inaccurate, janky test results... and some backwards reverse-engineering method to typing via inferior functions? 

All the above collectively just doesn't compute INTJ to me.. I mean tell me if I'm crazy.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Merriweather said:


> Like I said, have you considered my enneagram and instinctual variant might be influencing your perception?
> If we posit that my Ti has a strong connection to Si in combination with the above, it could explain several issues.


I'm not sure of what issues you're talking about specifically here... But anyway, I've pointed out to you how you almost always refer to test results, people's opinions and other forms of external evidence as your reasoning -- I know that this isn't Ti for sure.



Temizzle said:


> Um well you really can't tell much from an online forum. He certainly has a sensitivity to how he comes across -- I suspect he may even lead with type 3 -- I'll never forget how I made one small comment about his signature once and he completely changed it. Classic 3.


I've considered type 3 for him in the past, but I don't think he is attention-seeking enough for that. I've also considered Counterphobic 6, and that possibility still is in my mind.



> Him being 3 would also explain why he hops from type to type and stubbornly clings on to INTJ even though none of us see any Ni within him which would allegedly be his most dominant type.
> 
> I also don't see the assertive 1 quality -- I just don't read it. 3 or 5 would be my best guess.


I also have a hard time seeing the assertiveness of type 1 in him, but I can see the perfectionism and intolerance, and type 1 is also very stubborn. But like you said, we can't tell much from an online environment.



Temizzle said:


> Ok for sure I got you. Well, you know, I recommend you look into 3 and INTP and maybe step away from the forum and other people's opinions for a bit. *Seems like you are lacking some analysis*. But that's just my 2 cents.


Just wanted to add that this is definitely not a problem for Fives, lol.


----------



## Turi

@Gaiten - if you could pick just two dichotomy letters, as your strongest choices - what would you pick?
It's in accordance with this.

I read through some of your post history and thought you came across as more of an F type - I noticed just now you've got 'INtP' in your signature and 'Ti-Fi' there, so I'm sure we can rule out the T as a 'strongest' preference - which in itself, kind of leads me to ruling against INTP as they supposedly lead with 'Ti' - so I'd imagine the T should actually be a _stronger _preference, if you're an INTP.

I'm keen to hear which two letters you feel you relate to the _most_.


If we remove the T, we're left with INxP - to me, this is indicative of an introverted intuitive perceiver - i.e, an 'Ni' type - INxJ in MBTI language.


----------



## Gaiten

Temizzle said:


> P.S. Your little "I'm an INTP I'm smart" statements ain't gonna cut it unless you actually back it with some substance.


Perfect! Since you're interested in "substance," please back up the assumption that I'm an "insecure power-posing wet noodle" with facts, I mean, since you seem to _know_ so much about me through the sparsh amount I've written thus far. All that jumping to conclusions must be wearing your legs out, but please continue to entertain me while I continue to point out your logical inconsistencies. Tell me more about how you think I'm doing such and such (instead of what I say I'm doing) to create an illusion of credibility to your fallacious assumptions.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> I mean this entire argument in and of itself is not looking at the substance of the content, but rather is a retrospective analysis of various methodologies that have worked as well as frustration with your past experience + taking an "innocent until proven guilty" stance towards inferior function typing and reluctance to take on my new argument because of something I've done in the past.
> 
> All this in this post alone suggests Si to me.. paired with the obvious Te.
> 
> Step back and look at the forest for the trees for a minute -- don't you think if Ni were your dominant function you would be able to at least identify it's functioning in your life and be able to give at least a high-level description of it? If this was your core function you've been using 90% of the time from birth?
> 
> Don't you think it's a little strange that you can't? On top of it... that you are reluctant to explore this avenue at all? That you're leaning to past experiences ... impersonal, inaccurate, janky test results... and some backwards reverse-engineering method to typing via inferior functions?
> 
> All the above collectively just doesn't compute INTJ to me.. I mean tell me if I'm crazy.


You keep asking me to do more analysis over myself and introspect more, but as I've told you, I already have. I do it every day, and I still consider the possibility of using Si as a tertiary, but inferior functions don't match up, and when comparing myself to other ISXJs, they just live in a different world.

That argument doesn't seem to address the fact that I've read descriptions and I've been decided that I don't use Si. You're judging my type based off of 1 or 2 posts within a shore time span when I'm explicitly telling you that I've read about, genuinely considered, and rejected the possibility of Si as a dominant or auxiliary. If you were to sit with me in person I could explain my experience with Ni and how I relate to it, but I can't take my pen from my mind and down onto paper.

The case for Te vs Ti is an off-handed thought that I consider because it triggers more introspection and it's fun.


----------



## Lacy

@Gaiten
Don't know you much, but would say yes. (That's funny how a lot of INTP have high Fi and a lot of INFP have high Ti)
@Merriweather
Nothing new, so still going for accurate about IT (except ISTP), INTJ seems to fit even though there's some Si vibes with you.


----------



## Gaiten

Turi said:


> @Gaiten - if you could pick just two dichotomy letters, as your strongest choices - what would you pick?
> It's in accordance with this.
> 
> I read through some of your post history and thought you came across as more of an F type - I noticed just now you've got 'INtP' in your signature and 'Ti-Fi' there, so I'm sure we can rule out the T as a 'strongest' preference - which in itself, kind of leads me to ruling against INTP as they supposedly lead with 'Ti' - so I'd imagine the T should actually be a _stronger _preference, if you're an INTP.
> 
> I'm keen to hear which two letters you feel you relate to the _most_.
> 
> 
> If we remove the T, we're left with INxP - to me, this is indicative of an introverted intuitive perceiver - i.e, an 'Ni' type - INxJ in MBTI language.


*I* is the strongest while *N* and *P* are on par with each other.


----------



## Gaiten

Lacy Tears said:


> @Gaiten
> Don't know you much, but would say yes. (That's funny how a lot of INTP have high Fi and a lot of INFP have high Ti)


*Finally* someone's answering the question I asked about my MBTI typing. Thank you!

Reading; it's important.


----------



## Temizzle

Gaiten said:


> Perfect! Since you're interested in "substance," please back up the assumption that I'm an "insecure power-posing wet noodle" with facts, I mean, since you seem to _know_ so much about me through the sparsh amount I've written thus far. All that jumping to conclusions must be wearing your legs out, but please continue to entertain me while I continue to point out your logical inconsistencies. Tell me more about how you think I'm doing such and such (instead of what I say I'm doing) to create an illusion of credibility to your fallacious assumptions.


I mean I just want to point out that.. you've literally said nothing of substance here lol. 

You're an 8 right? You prefer the big picture. So what are you trying to accomplish? Nit-picking one small comment I made? Where is the substance behind the actual thing you're being pinned for: not being an 8. 

So far all you've managed to do is provide us with some shitty lackluster link from some unknown weirdo and.. well that's pretty much it for INTP 8 literature as a whole. Then some tritype link that markets you as a sensitive shy crybaby -- really not helping your case. 

Instead of backwards-logicking your way into a type, why don't you explain some of the core 8 shit that stands regardless of what sideways explanation you have as to why you are what you say you are?


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> You keep asking me to do more analysis over myself and introspect more, but as I've told you, I already have. I do it every day, and I still consider the possibility of using Si as a tertiary, but inferior functions don't match up, and when comparing myself to other ISXJs, they just live in a different world.
> 
> That argument doesn't seem to address the fact that I've read descriptions and I've been decided that I don't use Si. You're judging my type based off of 1 or 2 posts within a shore time span when I'm explicitly telling you that I've read about, genuinely considered, and rejected the possibility of Si as a dominant or auxiliary. If you were to sit with me in person I could explain my experience with Ni and how I relate to it, but I can't take my pen from my mind and down onto paper.
> 
> The case for Te vs Ti is an off-handed thought that I consider because it triggers more introspection and it's fun.


Am happy to voice chat over discord some time if you'd like to talk out Ni


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Am happy to voice chat over discord some time if you'd like to talk out Ni


I think I found a better avi for @Turi than his current one. @Enoch and @Athena_ would agree I'm sure.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Gaiten

Gaiten said:


> *I* is the strongest while *N* and *P* are on par with each other.


Also, the issue is with the fact that I have high Ti and high Fi, however I don't make choices based on how something makes me feel, then again I'll remove myself from stressful situations(which I believe INTPs would do as well), and wouldn't, say, kill someone for any amount of money even if I could live a wealthy work-free life from it. So..


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Am happy to voice chat over discord some time if you'd like to talk out Ni


Two things:
1. As a rule for myself, I've never participated in voice chat with anyone other than those I know personally, but that's another topic.
2. That isn't in-person.

What's your response to the rest of my post?


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> I think I found a better avi for @Turi than his current one. @Enoch and @Athena_ would agree I'm sure.
> All talk where's the walk?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will





Gaiten said:


> Also, the issue is with the fact that I have high Ti and high Fi, however I don't make choices based on how something makes me feel, then again I'll remove myself from stressful situations(which I believe INTPs would do as well), and wouldn't, say, kill someone for any amount of money even if I could live a wealthy work-free life from it. So..


I don't know, I don't read INTP from you either tbh. Haven't provided much sound logic yet. Actually... any.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> I don't know, I don't read INTP from you either tbh. Haven't provided much sound logic yet. Actually... any.


I forgot to add it, check my post again.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Athena_

Yes


----------



## Literally Gone

Jawal, Mein Herr!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Gaiten said:


> *I* is the strongest while *N* and *P* are on par with each other.


I would suggest INxJ then, for MBTI type.
It sounds kinda backwards, I know - it better reflects the _idea _of being an introverted intuitive _perceiver_, to the 'wider audience' so to speak.

I notice you've got LII as Socionics type in your sig - is this a self-type, after research and reflection, or is it based on a test or two?
I'm assuming it's the former, but - have a read of this.

The way you're interacting with Temizzle is almost the same as I did - you are even after the same thing - actual _proof _to substantiate his claims - you do it with more tact, than I, however.
He can't provide it, btw.

If you relate to I, N and P - then, what we're really outlining here is dominant 'Ni'.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Two things:
> 1. As a rule for myself,I've never participated in voice chat with anyone other than those I know personally, but that's another topic.
> 2. That isn't in-person.
> 
> What's your response to the rest of my post?


I don't know man.. sounds like you're mousing and squirming away from Ni. It sounds like you're insecure that you can even describe it.. let alone see it within yourself. I mean I get that Ni is a hard function to explain but I've seen many people explain it -- in-depth... and especially Ni-doms. 

But fine, if you are rock-solid in stance that you are an INTJ, why then do you keep popping up in this thread and the write 5 things about myself to type me thread?


----------



## Athena_

You’re type is XXXX

ninjad


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> But fine, if you are rock-solid in stance that you are an INTJ, why then do you keep popping up in this thread and the write 5 things about myself to type me thread?


For fun.

Why do you do it, then?


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> I don't know man.. sounds like you're mousing and squirming away from Ni. It sounds like you're insecure that you can even describe it.. let alone see it within yourself. I mean I get that Ni is a hard function to explain but I've seen many people explain it -- in-depth... and especially Ni-doms.
> 
> But fine, if you are rock-solid in stance that you are an INTJ, why then do you keep popping up in this thread and the write 5 things about myself to type me thread?


Save that kind of burn for the roast thread Mr. ENTJ!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> For fun.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> For fun.
> 
> Why do you do it, then?


I really enjoy debating on this thread, and the 5 things about me thread helps me introspect and I'm curious how others interpret various things. I particularly enjoy when 2 people type the same post and you see they come out with 2 very different interpretations of someone's written content. Really highlights how so much of typology is an ink-blot test.
@Merriweather, what's fun about people constantly giving you shit about your type and you constantly disagreeing on the merits of self-analysis that you don't really share? Well, I take that back, you do link to your other thread that you created that explains the whys of each function step by step. Even so, I feel like you miss some of the core essence of it when you do type.


----------



## Gaiten

Temizzle said:


> I mean I just want to point out that.. you've literally said nothing of substance here lol.
> 
> You're an 8 right? You prefer the big picture. So what are you trying to accomplish? Nit-picking one small comment I made? Where is the substance behind the actual thing you're being pinned for: not being an 8.
> 
> So far all you've managed to do is provide us with some shitty lackluster link from some unknown weirdo and.. well that's pretty much it for INTP 8 literature as a whole. Then some tritype link that markets you as a sensitive shy crybaby -- really not helping your case.
> 
> Instead of backwards-logicking your way into a type, why don't you explain some of the core 8 shit that stands regardless of what sideways explanation you have as to why you are what you say you are?


The argument wasn't whether I was an 8 or not, the argument was whether I was more of an F-type or more of a T-type considering my *tritype* and the fact that I have high Ti and Fi. You, however, have tried hijacking the subject (maybe in a desperate attempt to garner attention) by creating your own narrative when that wasn't even the question asked. If you think all core 8s are jackassess who have fruitless internet battles with petty randos, then you have a lot more studying to do and *a lot* more to learn about people in general. So either answer my initial question, or quit spitting your overblown diatribes at me.


----------



## Athena_

I dunno


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> I dunno


Like @Goetterdaemmerung and Germany!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> Like @Goetterdaemmerung and Germany!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Too sides of the same coin!


----------



## Temizzle

Gaiten said:


> The argument wasn't whether I was an 8 or not, the argument was whether I was more of an F-type or more of a T-type considering my *tritype* and the fact that I have high Ti and Fi. You, however, have tried hijacking the subject (maybe in a desperate attempt to garner attention) by creating your own narrative when that wasn't even the question asked. If you think all core 8s are jackassess who have fruitless internet battles with petty randos, then you have a lot more studying to do and *a lot* more to learn about people in general. So either answer my initial question, or quit spitting your overblown diatribes at me.


Or what? 

And no, that is your initial question -- but you are on this thread and that exposes you to the general question: Are you accurately typed? To which my response is plain and simple no. 

So my stance is still that I highly doubt you're an 8, but honestly it doesn't matter to me. If you're mistyped, that's your issue to bare. If you're not, then you're not and I'm wrong. All I'm doing is sharing my sense. 

I'll do you one more -- I think your MBTI is wrong too. I read a lot of Fi in your posts, not much Ti. I would go with INFP if you're juggling between INTP and INFP.


----------



## Athena_

Yep buddy


----------



## Literally Gone

Yeee

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Gaiten

Temizzle said:


> I don't know, I don't read INTP from you either tbh. Haven't provided much sound logic yet. Actually... any.


Well, Thanks for your "two cents," seeing as that's all its worth.


----------



## Pippo

Probably to you.



Temizzle said:


> @Merriweather, what's fun about people constantly giving you shit about your type and you constantly disagreeing on the merits of self-analysis that you don't really share? Well, I take that back, you do link to your other thread that you created that explains the whys of each function step by step. Even so, I feel like you miss some of the core essence of it when you do type.


Ignoring when a certain Troupe is repeating the same arguments and giving me shit, I enjoy it when I get to entertain random thoughts that come into my head and see the validity of them. It also challenges me to refine my typing methods by looking into people's type-me threads or seeing what they say about themselves..

I think you lack the information, in the case of my type, to see entirely why I determine myself to be INTJ. That's why you change your opinion of my type so frequently. How much of it is simply me not telling you, I'm sure it amounts to some, but there is definitely a good portion that you simply can't see.


----------



## Athena_

No


----------



## Gaiten

Turi said:


> I would suggest INxJ then, for MBTI type.
> It sounds kinda backwards, I know - it better reflects the _idea _of being an introverted intuitive _perceiver_, to the 'wider audience' so to speak.
> 
> I notice you've got LII as Socionics type in your sig - is this a self-type, after research and reflection, or is it based on a test or two?
> I'm assuming it's the former, but - have a read of this.
> 
> The way you're interacting with Temizzle is almost the same as I did - you are even after the same thing - actual _proof _to substantiate his claims - you do it with more tact, than I, however.
> He can't provide it, btw.
> 
> If you relate to I, N and P - then, what we're really outlining here is dominant 'Ni'.


Thank you, I will! Finally, someone with something useful to say.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Probably to you.
> 
> 
> Ignoring when a certain Troupe is repeating the same arguments and giving me shit, I enjoy it when I get to entertain random thoughts that come into my head and see the validity of them. It also challenges me to refine my typing methods by looking into people's type-me threads or seeing what they say about themselves..
> 
> I think you lack the information, in the case of my type, to see entirely why I determine myself to be INTJ. That's why you change your opinion of my type so frequently. How much of it is simply me not telling you, I'm sure it amounts to some, but there is definitely a good portion that you simply can't see.


I don't know man. 

Usually, when a person is typed and they feel confident about their type they can openly and clearly discuss why. I can talk about it for myself -- any type you question me of. 

I don't know why there is this culture of hiding and avoiding sharing information when people ask you the simple question: why do you think you are who you are? Like, hiding and saying well I just am because I think so ... well... I mean that doesn't mean you're wrong per say... but it is suspicious. 

But what more can I do? Nothing. So fine, so be it. I leave it be.


----------



## Enoch

Gaiten said:


> Thank you, I will! Finally, someone with something useful to say.


Remember to come back next week, he'll have changed his mind.


----------



## Athena_

No. You are ESTP


----------



## Enoch

lSFJ


----------



## Crowbo

This cuck says yes!


----------



## Lacy

Enoch said:


> he'll have changed his mind.


That's what smart people tend to do.

Also, yes for @Crowbo


----------



## Pippo

Yes to the above.


Temizzle said:


> I don't know man.
> 
> Usually, when a person is typed and they feel confident about their type they can openly and clearly discuss why. I can talk about it for myself -- any type you question me of.
> 
> I don't know why there is this culture of hiding and avoiding sharing information when people ask you the simple question: why do you think you are who you are? Like, hiding and saying well I just am because I think so ... well... I mean that doesn't mean you're wrong per say... but it is suspicious.


Inability, not refusal.

I'm not confident, necessarily, that I'm an INTJ. If you noticed, I say that every day I consider a group of types. I am, however, certain that I am not several types and that I don't use several functions as dominant or auxiliary.


----------



## Enoch

Lacy Tears said:


> That's what smart people tend to do.


Well you were too slow quoting my post, I've already changed my mind about it.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> Remember to come back next week, he'll have changed his mind.


I've never changed my mind on what the preferences or functions are.
It's never made sense to me, that say an INTP would lead with a J function.

If someone relates to I, N and P, then they are literally outlining an introverted intuitive perceiving process as their preference - which is 'Ni'.

I've never changed my mind on this.
It makes perfect sense.
To convey this idea to the general public, unfortunately that means they would be an 'INTJ' in MBTI language, for folks to understand the idea they're conveying, as being an 'Ni' type.

I'm not a fan of the P/J switch for introverts at all.
It's beyond stupid that someone who leads with a god damn perceiving function, lives their life through it, would be a J type.
Ridiculous.


----------



## Athena_

No. You can’t be correctly typed if you have no type listed


----------



## Literally Gone

Let's just move this to the roast thread!


----------



## Lacy

Enoch said:


> Well you were too slow quoting my post, I've already changed my mind about it.


Almost funny.


----------



## Athena_

Almost correctly typed


----------



## Literally Gone

Lacy Tears said:


> Almost funny.


Don't give me that, @Enoch and I are forming our comedy group soon!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Yes to the above.
> 
> Inability, not refusal.
> 
> I'm not confident, necessarily, that I'm an INTJ. If you noticed, I say that every day I consider a group of types. I am, however, certain that I am not several types and that I don't use several functions as dominant or auxiliary.


Something else to keep in mind is I do think may of the sensor descriptions out there are retarded. Maybe check more sources and critically analyze ISTJ vs INTP. It seems pretty clear you function on the Ne/Si Si/Ne axis.

It's truly tough for me to differentiate between Te and Ti with you.


----------



## Lacy

Athena_ said:


> Almost correctly typed





Lacy Tears said:


> Almost funny.


Got no idea of your type tho.

Yes for @Temizzle, you look very Te-ish.


----------



## Turi

Athena_ said:


> No. You can’t be correctly typed if you have no type listed


Well what the shit am I supposed to put?
I'm an 'Ni' dominant, which is supported by Thinking (imo).
That suggests INTJ.
I find this ridiculous because 'Ni' is a perceiving process.
If I put INTP there people will think 'oh that's Ti'.
Which is inaccurate.

It's a mess.


----------



## Athena_

ENxP comedy duo


----------



## the heart marksman

@Turi INTP obviously, dude never settles on anything

got ninjad by athena rip


----------



## Max

Turi's type is
LOCO .

(YUP. Still a four letter code ha)

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Hmm...

ENFP, maybe something else


Temizzle said:


> Something else to keep in mind is I do think may of the sensor descriptions out there are retarded. Maybe check more sources and critically analyze ISTJ vs INTP. It seems pretty clear you function on the Ne/Si Si/Ne axis.
> 
> It's truly tough for me to differentiate between Te and Ti with you.


Oh, honey, I have.

Even for about a year before joining the forums, I considered myself to be an ENTP.
Indecisiveness
Being so impromptu and improvising
Lacking a lot of organization in my physical environment
Having very esoteric and oddly connected humor
Feeling intense frustration whenever encountering binding structure or restrictions


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Well what the shit am I supposed to put?
> I'm an 'Ni' dominant, which is supported by Thinking (imo).
> That suggests INTJ.
> I find this ridiculous because 'Ni' is a perceiving process.
> If I put INTP there people will think 'oh that's Ti'.
> Which is inaccurate.
> 
> It's a mess.


I don't know why you so subtly skip over INFJ. 
Literally so much content all over the net about how INFJ is the most analytical F type out there... 
Which makes complete sense as they have the Ni - Ti connection. 
Which makes even more sense for you as an individual for countless reasons... 
And you definitely don't seem to use Te -- we've debunked that earlier in this thread. 

It is pretty cut and dry to me idk.


----------



## Knave

You guys have all been jerking each other off for weeks in this thread


----------



## Athena_

I thought INFJ fit Turi well


----------



## Enoch

Knave said:


> You guys have all been jerking each other off for weeks in this thread


and still never to any conclusion, the final ejaculation is going to be ineffably ecstatic.


----------



## the heart marksman

no


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Hmm...
> 
> ENFP, maybe something else
> 
> Oh, honey, I have.
> 
> Even for about a year before joining the forums, I considered myself to be an ENTP.
> Indecisiveness
> Being so impromptu and improvising
> Lacking a lot of organization in my physical environment
> Having very esoteric and oddly connected humor
> Feeling intense frustration whenever encountering binding structure or restrictions


I think you are going line by line checking behavior by behavior but you're missing stepping back and trying to comprehend the functions as a whole. 

To reiterate... I get the sense you're reading the descriptions too literally and check-boxing certain behaviors you witness in yourself. 

Imo you need to comprehend what the function is on a deeper level in order to begin seeing it within yourself. Does that make sense?


----------



## the heart marksman

hey fellas keep the thread going stop being boring LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Temizzle

ISFP computes so far...


----------



## the heart marksman

this guys ISTJ


----------



## Athena_

This thread should be called “The Temizzle argues with Merriweather about his type thread”


----------



## Athena_

Isfp seems right for the person that was above me


----------



## Temizzle

Hey stop being boring and stay on task (the irony...) 

You flippin INTJ

edit: ninja'd by.. yourself..


----------



## Pippo

Yes


Temizzle said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ENFP, maybe something else
> 
> Oh, honey, I have.
> 
> Even for about a year before joining the forums, I considered myself to be an ENTP.
> Indecisiveness
> Being so impromptu and improvising
> Lacking a lot of organization in my physical environment
> Having very esoteric and oddly connected humor
> Feeling intense frustration whenever encountering binding structure or restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are going line by line checking behavior by behavior but you're missing stepping back and trying to comprehend the functions as a whole.
> 
> To reiterate... I get the sense you're reading the descriptions too literally and check-boxing certain behaviors you witness in yourself.
> 
> Imo you need to comprehend what the function is on a deeper level in order to begin seeing it within yourself. Does that make sense?
Click to expand...

I said I did, not that I consider myself an ENTP now, lol.


----------



## the heart marksman

this guy fucks


----------



## Knave

Athena_ said:


> This thread should be called “The Temizzle argues with Merriweather about his type thread”


... "while Turi throws random theories all over the place hoping some stick to the walls."


----------



## Temizzle

the heart marksman said:


> this guy fucks


Hey stop being boring... stay on task. 
@Knave: INxP leaning to T


----------



## Athena_

Smartass is what you are


----------



## Lacy

Yeah for TJ.

I vote for the title "Shitposting"


----------



## Knave

Temizzle said:


> Hey stop being boring... stay on task.
> @Knave: INxP leaning to T


Yep, in denial, like @Ocean Helm's thread suggests


----------



## Crowbo

All hail @Temizzle! The almighty ENTJ!

He will not divide us!


----------



## Temizzle

You and @Literally God both... same person. Sometimes I have a hard time remember who is who


----------



## Gaiten

Turi said:


> Well what the shit am I supposed to put?
> I'm an 'Ni' dominant, which is supported by Thinking (imo).
> That suggests INTJ.
> I find this ridiculous because 'Ni' is a perceiving process.
> If I put INTP there people will think 'oh that's Ti'.
> Which is inaccurate.
> 
> It's a mess.


OK, just read ILI. While I don't agree with everything, I can relate to a decent amount of information written about it. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> ... "while Turi throws random theories all over the place hoping some stick to the walls."


They're not random.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> They're not random.


Everything in existence is random


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> Everything in existence is random


Bullshit.


----------



## Temizzle

@Knave INTP confirmed. @Turi INFJ confirmed a long time ago.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Bullshit.


Bullshit is random if you think about it.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> Bullshit is random if you think about it.


I think what is random here are your thoughts rather than the universe itself. 

It might seem random if you zoom in and look at all the chaos. But it's only random because you haven't made sense of it yet. 

Zoom out and take a gander -- everything is building towards something. Yeah some things are "random" like mutations but that's all part of evolutionary process for example -- random mutations must occur in order to maximize survival. The micro-process is random, the macro-process is very focused.


----------



## Turi

Anybody remember when those random planes hit those random towers?

What were they even doing there?
So random.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes to @Temizzle

"Eh" to @Turi

I'm getting tired of the endless shitposting, trolling and parallel discussions here.


----------



## Enoch

Mr Castelo said:


> I'm getting tired of the endless shitposting, trolling and parallel discussions here.


 @Maybe you should mention it to a mod.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Mr Castelo said:


> I'm getting tired of the endless shitposting, trolling and parallel discussions here.


So, definitely not an ENTP.

I see no evidence against INTJ.


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> Yes to @Temizzle
> 
> "Eh" to @Turi
> 
> I'm getting tired of the endless shitposting, trolling and parallel discussions here.


I mean it's a forum, the point is to foster discussion. Yeah this thread has a theme, but if everybody followed it to a T how interesting would it be? 

If this forum so-striclty enforced rules and didn't let anyone stray from the main theme.. what fun would it be? 

How would you rather have it?

Yes to INTJ btw. 
@Enoch I could stand by ENFP.


----------



## Pippo

I'll go with a Yes.

I don't want to just call you another type because I disagreed with you.

You've proven your type pretty well in the "5 facts" thread.


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> @Maybe you should mention it to a mod.


Haha, nice one, Enoch

Merriweather believes he's INTJ so I'll believe he is


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> I'll go with a Yes.
> 
> I don't want to just call you another type because I disagreed with you.
> 
> You've proven your type pretty well in the "5 facts" thread.


Disagreed how?
Btw @Turi, not that you’re looking, but I can confidently tell you your enneagram tritype is 145.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Temizzle said:


> I mean it's a forum, the point is to foster discussion. Yeah this thread has a theme, but if everybody followed it to a T how interesting would it be?
> 
> If this forum so-striclty enforced rules and didn't let anyone stray from the main theme.. what fun would it be?
> 
> How would you rather have it?


I should clarify.

I'm fine with discussions about type and typology in general, but some "discussions" here have no substance whatsoever and I see them as rather immature. It gets to a point where people that want to have a legitimate opinion on their type get ignored, ruining the thread's original purpose -- that's more than just straying from the main theme. It can be amusing sometimes, other times I just find it childish and annoying.

This is more of a rant than anything else, I don't give that much of a fuck to be honest.

Edit:

@Knave seems to be accurately typed from the little that I've read from him.


----------



## Pippo

I hate repeating myself about why I think you're an INTJ.



Temizzle said:


> Disagreed how?


I disagreed with your interpretation of me using Si as a dominant, possibly an auxiliary and the potential of the inferior function.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Mr Castelo said:


> Yes to @*Temizzle*
> 
> "Eh" to @*Turi*
> 
> I'm getting tired of the endless shitposting, trolling and parallel discussions here.





Enoch said:


> @*Maybe* you should mention it to a mod.





Temizzle said:


> I mean it's a forum, the point is to foster discussion. Yeah this thread has a theme, but if everybody followed it to a T how interesting would it be?
> 
> If this forum so-striclty enforced rules and didn't let anyone stray from the main theme.. what fun would it be?
> 
> How would you rather have it?
> 
> Yes to INTJ btw.
> @*Enoch* I could stand by ENFP.





Mr Castelo said:


> I should clarify.
> 
> I'm fine with discussions about type and typology in general, but some "discussions" here have no substance whatsoever and I see them as rather immature. It gets to a point where people that want to have a legitimate opinion on their type get ignored, ruining the thread's original purpose -- that's more than just straying from the main theme. It can be amusing sometimes, other times I just find it childish and annoying.
> 
> This is more of a rant than anything else, I don't give that much of a fuck to be honest.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> @*Knave* seems to be accurately typed from the little that I've read from him.


Typically derailing is frowned up in most threads. HOWEVER, given the extreme focus and general "shitpost" vibe of the topic, yea, we allow derails here. They are even slightly encouraged so as to draw in more people to play the game with. Unless you want to just keep circle jerking with the same 10 or so peeps? That's cool, too. I can crack down on derailments if you wish.

Having said that, yes, Mr. Castelo, it can be mildly annoying to read through the 10 pages of bs during the monthly shutdown of the thread because someone got a wild hair up their ass and went on a report spree. Sometimes the conversations swerve a little hard off the beaten path, but the damn near always come back around. As for people with legitimate questions about their types? Them getting ignored is almost a blessing and a curse. If someone is generally curious about their type, this is probably not the best place to ask. That is not this threads function. There are plenty others for that purpose. Also, the majority of people that go on the report spree are the ones that feel they get harassed about their type here. Imagine the amount of people that would report if no one ever got ignored.

Sucks, yes, but the general flow of this thread is shitposting and randomn discussions under the guise of a game. The game that is usually reverted to upon the entrance of a new player, even if short lived.


----------



## Turi

There's literally an entire subforum for people who want more specific "legit" advice on their type.
._.

I feel like @flyincaveman just "outed" the reporter, though, lol.


----------



## Enoch

@flyincaveman



blehBLEH said:


> I know that the forum discourages unsolicited typing, so that's why I created this thread - so people who want can directly hear opinions from other forum members on whether or not they could be mistyped. Not sure if there's another thread like this. Hopefully not... otherwise, all else is self-explanatory.


Shouldn't it be @blehBLEH that decides what the thread is and not anybody else?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> There's literally an entire subforum for people who want more specific "legit" advice on their type.
> ._.
> 
> I feel like @*flyincaveman* just "outed" the reporter, though, lol.


Which time? I've legit lost count how many times this particular thread has been closed for review. I know I've done it at least twice myself. It would be impossible for me to out anyone in this thread as I honestly don't really bother reading the names of who reported. Quite frankly, that info is entirely irrelevant 90% of the time. So who ever you may think it is, probably not it. Hell, there's actually I high degree I'm thinking about a different thread altogether. And the particular scenario could have been one that occurred three months ago. My brain is weird about time. Seems like a year ago I was deployed (.... calendar says four). So, time frames from me, unless I give you a specific time and date... Take with a grain of salt. Plus, studying chemistry is more interesting than herding the cats that are you all. #srynotsry


----------



## Agent Washintub

Enoch said:


> @*flyincaveman*
> 
> Shouldn't it be @*blehBLEH* that decides what the thread is and not anybody else?


True. We're just here to enforce. The unfortunate side effect of having a thread this popular that we are on page 2295 in under two years? It will inevitably lose sight and take on a life of its own. Plus, ask if yourself the chance that a noob decided to read page one of this thread before commenting.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> Which time? I've legit lost count how many times this particular thread has been closed for review. I know I've done it at least twice myself. It would be impossible for me to out anyone in this thread as I honestly don't really bother reading the names of who reported. Quite frankly, that info is entirely irrelevant 90% of the time. So who ever you may think it is, probably not it. Hell, there's actually I high degree I'm thinking about a different thread altogether. And the particular scenario could have been one that occurred three months ago. My brain is weird about time. Seems like a year ago I was deployed (.... calendar says four). So, time frames from me, unless I give you a specific time and date... Take with a grain of salt. Plus, studying chemistry is more interesting than herding the cats that are you all. #srynotsry


Subtle _history_ lesson?

I think you're thinking of that David guy in that Socionics thread.


----------



## Temizzle

Agreed to the above, but also sometimes you’ve got to poke and prod someone to see how they work.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> Subtle _history_ lesson?
> 
> I think you're thinking of that David guy in that Socionics thread.


Honestly, no clue. I only read who is reported. Not the reporter. So if you're subtlety asking a question, you're SOL bud. Social memory is shit. The structure of hydrocarbons takes a higher priority in my memory.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> Agreed to the above, but also sometimes you’ve got to poke and prod someone to see how they work.


.... Says the ENTJ


I won't argue that though. The issue is where it stops being poking and prodding it starts being harassment. Fine line. Some people aren't always comfortable calling someone out, or else just opting out of the convo. People are weird.


----------



## Temizzle

flyincaveman said:


> Honestly, no clue. I only read who is reported. Not the reporter. So if you're subtlety asking a question, you're SOL bud. Social memory is shit. The structure of hydrocarbons takes a higher priority in my memory.


God ochem was the worst. Are you premed?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> God ochem was the worst. Are you premed?


Nope. Chem major. Just in Chem 130 right meow, because I get to be Grandpa Freshman.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> Honestly, no clue. I only read who is reported. Not the reporter. So if you're subtlety asking a question, you're SOL bud. Social memory is shit. The structure of hydrocarbons takes a higher priority in my memory.


Haha, nah, I don't need to ask questions.
I'm just enjoying the merry weather out here in rural QLD today, doing a bit of light reading, that kinda thing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Random type


----------



## Maybe

@flyincaveman this thread has been closed 3 times

The one with the most closes that I know of is the The Gently Honest Mistype Revelation Thread which is currently at 7


----------



## Agent Washintub

Maybe said:


> @*flyincaveman* this thread has been closed 3 times
> 
> The one with the most closes that I know of is the The Gently Honest Mistype Revelation Thread which is currently at 7


THAT'S THE ONE!

So yea. I was mistaken then.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Maybe said:


> @flyincaveman this thread has been closed 3 times
> 
> The one with the most closes that I know of is the The Gently Honest Mistype Revelation Thread which is currently at 7


I wonder if we're ever going to beat it.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> Haha, nah, I don't need to ask questions.
> I'm just enjoying the merry weather out here in rural _*QLD*_ today, doing a bit of light reading, that kinda thing.


Damn Aussies


----------



## Max

The Snipanda is a super ISTP.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe

Mr Castelo said:


> I wonder if we're ever going to beat it.


Dear god I hope not.


----------



## Temizzle

Maybe said:


> @flyincaveman this thread has been closed 3 times
> 
> The one with the most closes that I know of is the The Gently Honest Mistype Revelation Thread which is currently at 7


Hear that? We've got work to do everyone


----------



## Pippo

@Temizzle is Agent Smith


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> @Temizzle is Agent Smith


What are you shitposting for? There's mods around. Behave yourself Historical. 

I believe that you are mistyped but I go no further with said assertion.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Behave yourself Historical.


Ahaha. You're just like him.

---
I've already written about your type.

You know my answer.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Ahaha. You're just like him.
> 
> ---
> I've already written about your type.
> 
> You know my answer.


Are you calling me an imposter, you imposter?


----------



## mightynim

Yeah.


----------



## Turi

No qualms with ISTP for the above.

Also, I'm telling you guys, results like this:









Indicate Ni. Not Ti.

This isn't some crazy theory.
It's the god damn truth.
It makes no sense to be an INTP type, and not therefore, be an Ni dominant.
None. At all.
If you relate to the P - you're *Ni*. _Perceiver_.
If you relate to the J - you're *Ti*. _Judger_.

All the little dickhead INxJs raving about their massively organised "Ni" are wrong.

There's a reason for the little table I posted earlier where if your strongest preferences are for I and N, then you should consider INxJ.
Because the J type in MBTI is the perceiver.
I still find this all backwards and nonsensical.

IMO, INxP types are Ni doms, for real.


----------



## The Lawyer

A typical enfj


----------



## Turi

The Lawyer said:


> A typical enfj


Oh shit he got me.
What do ENFJs do, rally the troops?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

The Lawyer said:


> A typical enfj


I don't know. My brief glance through your post history reveals nothing.


----------



## Turi

Soul Kitchen said:


> I don't know. My brief glance through your post history reveal nothing.


Do you resonate with this?
Wikisocion ILI composite - Wikisocion


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> Do you resonate with this?
> Wikisocion ILI composite - Wikisocion


Socionics, huh? I'm still sceptical towards this type theory.

Yeah, the function most likely to be my dominant is Introverted Intuition. Call it the Forer Effect, but as I read through your link, I was basically ticking off a whole bunch of boxes in my mind. I mean, not all of it fits. I wouldn't say I was cold or distant, and I have a healthy openness to different perspectives and new experiences. Yet the ego block functions fit me well enough.

I still think a classical Jungian function model of Ni-Ti/Fe-Se fits better, with Fe playing the role of a tertiary function made conscious, while carrying the taint of the inferior. Besides, I think my T function shares the orientation of my N. My logic is abstract, indirect, and more focused on the underlying idea or principles of things than the things themselves. Below are two examples that I believe indicate Introverted Thinking.



Soul Kitchen said:


> I'm not saying that countries which feature those things are socialist by default. You misunderstood me there. I agree in that Western countries aren't socialist when the sources of production are privatised.
> 
> My point was that those things were borrowed and incorporated into a capitalist system, and the political leaders at the time did so partly out of fear of a communist takeover.
> 
> Are those things possible without socialism? Yes. Would we have come around to those things were it not for the _influence_ of socialism? Debatable.


The person I was responding to misconstrued my point as meaning "labour unions and social health care are only possible through socialism," when I was instead suggesting that those things might not have been implemented in our capitalist societies had communism never been a threat to the status quo.



Soul Kitchen said:


> For the first image, I compared the false teeth with the paper clip and the golf ball moving towards the hole. The reason for this was because those images are similar in function; they involve grasping something and holding it. I could've included the potted plant, but it lacked the capacity for motion.
> 
> The second one was definitely the outline of an old mobile phone.


With this post, I'm finding an underlying trend in the processes behind certain things.


----------



## Max

Soul Kitchen seems like a typical Ti-Dom to me. Infact, they could be a modern day Greek Philosopher. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

not sure


----------



## Max

Crowbo said:


> not sure


Interesting 

Yeah. You are.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfp


----------



## the heart marksman

Temizzle said:


> Hey stop being boring... stay on task.
> @Knave: INxP leaning to T


you're an entj letting an isfp get to you, you lose bruh


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yup


----------



## Lacy

Got no reason to say no for the moment, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Crowbo

possibly


----------



## Agent Washintub

Merriweather said:


> INxx
> 
> The first humans, I'm willing to bet, were ISTPs.


and @Turi

As an ISTP... I highly doubt that. Humans, by definition, have always been social creatures. ISTPs do not socialize well. I'm on the opinion that all types developed congruently. Each type has a strength, and, consequently, a weakness. Multiple types would have to occur simultaneous to get humanity off the ground.


----------



## Pippo

Yes to your type.


flyincaveman said:


> and @Turi
> 
> As an ISTP... I highly doubt that. Humans, by definition, have always been social creatures. ISTPs do not socialize well. I'm on the opinion that all types developed congruently. Each type has a strength, and, consequently, a weakness. Multiple types would have to occur simultaneous to get humanity off the ground.


When I say "first humans", I literally mean "the very first group of humans that evolved into humans."

Humans are social creatures as a reaction to civilization, a successful experiment.

One could also say they would simply have to adapt to the circumstances and communicate with others for survival, an extent of simply developing functions in reaction to the situation.



Turi said:


> Yeah, I'd dig that.
> I just know that, in order for humanity to make it to where it is today, there were 'intuition', in the sense we understand as 'Ni' simply has to have played a part.
> 
> There are instincts found within 'Ni' that are simply necessary for humanity to have survived - how to know what to eat? How to kill? How to create? How to stay safe?
> 
> More, so many more questions like the above, are answered with introverted intuition, as we understand it.
> It's the most primitive 'function' of all, imo, to me it is literally just being human.
> 
> It fills in the gaps, in your mind, and makes sense of things where information is lacking.
> This was surely *required*.


I think you're confusing the cognitive function of Ni with instinct. Instinct is present in all personality types. How they respond to it would be different, and I'd actually argue Ni-doms would probably react _less_ to actual instincts when compared to Se-doms.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> and @Turi
> 
> As an ISTP... I highly doubt that. Humans, by definition, have always been social creatures. ISTPs do not socialize well. I'm on the opinion that all types developed congruently. Each type has a strength, and, consequently, a weakness. Multiple types would have to occur simultaneous to get humanity off the ground.


Yeah, I'd dig that.
I just know that, in order for humanity to make it to where it is today, 'intuition', in the sense we understand as 'Ni' simply has to have played a part - the largest part, even.

There are instincts found within 'Ni' that are simply necessary for humanity to have survived - how to know what to eat? How to kill? How to create? How to stay safe?

More, so many more questions like the above, are answered with introverted intuition, as we understand it.
It's the most primitive 'function' of all, imo, to me it is literally just being human.

It fills in the gaps, in your mind, and makes sense of things where information is lacking.
This was surely *required*.


----------



## Turi

VirtualInsanity said:


> What if you're just sick of everyone's bullshit? Is that function dependent or just human nature? lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Probably human nature - I for one have incredibly low bullshit tolerance.
I call people out on it, on the spot, where appropriate.
If it's not appropriate, I just dismiss them and probably everything they say from that moment on.

I don't 'do' bullshit, can't help you out much here, I'm afraid, haha.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> I think you're confusing the cognitive function of Ni with instinct. Instinct is present in all personality types. How they respond to it would be different, and I'd actually argue Ni-doms would probably react _less_ to actual instincts when compared to Se-doms.


Only to the relevant degree.
Consider 'instinct' as primitive hunches, gut feelings, vibes etc - this form of 'Ni' as we understand it - this internal connection of 'dots' where information is lacking - is what _must _have driven humanity to where it is, for without it we would simply be extinct.


Consider being hunted by a predator back then, 'Se' dom reacts immediately, no intuition involved, and gets fucking eaten.
Intuition was simply required. It's the most basic trait humans possess.
Which is why it mystifies me when people don't understand it.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Only to the relevant degree.
> Consider 'instinct' as primitive hunches, gut feelings, vibes etc - this form of 'Ni' as we understand it - this internal connection of 'dots' where information is lacking - is what _must _have driven humanity to where it is, for without it we would simply be extinct.
> 
> 
> Consider being hunted by a predator back then, 'Se' dom reacts immediately, no intuition involved, and gets fucking eaten.
> Intuition was simply required. It's the most basic trait humans possess.
> Which is why it mystifies me when people don't understand it.


Ah, a difference in definitions. Let's fix that.

If we define instinct as:
"an innate, typically fixed pattern of behavior in animals in response to certain stimuli"
Then you must be wrong. Hunches and vibes are not included in instincts. Instincts are a pre-written manual that much complex life possesses.

The history of humanity is a series of experiments/trials that worked out successfully (and unsuccessfully) and seeing what worked. That seems very Ne to me.

The Se-dom reacts immediately to the situation, recognizing that there is a predator, and immediately running away or using the environment to kill the predator.

The Ni-dom, with low sensing, probably reacts more slowly, and likely dies out of the two.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Temizzle said:


> Um that was meant for @VirtualInsanity, but you ninja’d me.
> For you I don’t see a reason to doubt your type just yet


Okay. Sorry about the mixup. ^^;


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> The Se-dom reacts immediately to the situation, recognizing that there is a predator, and immediately running away or using the environment to kill the predator.


Literally can't do this without intuition, the first time.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Literally can't do this without intuition, the first time.


Instinct isn't intuition. It's pre-written instruction.

Fear is a powerful motivator.


----------



## Agent Washintub

@Turi @Merriweather

Are you suggesting that humanity did not exist in hunter gather packs prior to civilization? And I can promise the first time a rock or a stick was used for any other purpose besides killing something else, that person was not an ISTP. We take what we know and use it, sometimes with ingenuity, but we don't really create. To that end, the cave art drawings? Again, not us.


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed.


flyincaveman said:


> Are you suggesting that humanity did not exist in hunter gather packs prior to civilization?


No, however I am suggesting that instinct could have simply kept them together. Tribalism is part of the most primal part of the brain, is it not? That, along with the urge to reproduce.

I think all types are going to react differently in different circumstances.



flyincaveman said:


> And I can promise the first time a rock or a stick was used for any other purpose besides killing something else, that person was not an ISTP. We take what we know and use it, sometimes with ingenuity, but we don't really create. To that end, the cave art drawings? Again, not us.


Those would be the descendants.
Let me clarify again, I'm talking explicitly and literally about the very very first set of humans that ever existed.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Instinct isn't intuition. It's pre-written instruction.
> 
> Fear is a powerful motivator.


It's intuition, innate understandings of things without all of the information, is intuition.


----------



## Pippo

INTP or INFJ


Turi said:


> It's intuition, innate understandings of things without all of the information, is intuition.


The information is present. As I've said, it's pre-written. Otherwise your theory would state that cows use Ni.

Throw an angry wolf at anyone in any point in human history and their immediate reaction is to:
1. Kill it
2. Run away

We know all people are not Ni-doms/auxs, therefore instinct cannot be associated with Ni.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Correctly typed.
> 
> No, however I am suggesting that instinct could have simply kept them together. Tribalism is part of the most primal part of the brain, is it not? That, along with the urge to reproduce.
> 
> I think all types are going to react differently in different circumstances.
> 
> 
> Those would be the descendants.
> Let me clarify again, I'm talking explicitly and literally about the very very first set of humans that ever existed.


INTJ.

Intuitively understanding what to do (Ni) with what they're given (Te).


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> INTP or INFJ
> 
> The information is present. As I've said, it's pre-written. Otherwise your theory would state that cows use Ni.
> 
> Throw an angry wolf at anyone in any point in human history and their immediate reaction is to:
> 1. Kill it
> 2. Run away
> 
> We know all people are not Ni-doms/auxs, therefore instinct cannot be associated with Ni.


Ni is in all of us.


----------



## Pippo

INFJ/INTP


Turi said:


> Ni is in all of us.


No.
Not unless you believe any of that 8-function stuff, but that's for another time.



Turi said:


> INTJ.
> 
> Intuitively understanding what to do (Ni) with what they're given (Te).


I'm unable to believe that instinct is intuition. It's a response to external stimuli seeking the most immediate solution.

If it was a function, which by itself it isn't, it would be best associated with Se.

Instinct isn't the result of subconscious cognition, it's the result of biological evolution for survival.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Merriweather said:


> Correctly typed.
> 
> No, however I am suggesting that instinct could have simply kept them together. Tribalism is part of the most primal part of the brain, is it not? That, along with the urge to reproduce.
> 
> I think all types are going to react differently in different circumstances.
> 
> 
> Those would be the descendants.
> Let me clarify again, I'm talking explicitly and literally about the very very first set of humans that ever existed.


Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Pippo

Yes to the above.


flyincaveman said:


> Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


If you're asking me if I'm a creationist or an evolutionist, I'm the latter, and I've assumed we've been talking with that as an agreed premise.

On a scientific level in the process of evolution, the Egg came first.

Otherwise, whatever's convenient.


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> Probably human nature - I for one have incredibly low bullshit tolerance.
> I call people out on it, on the spot, where appropriate.
> If it's not appropriate, I just dismiss them and probably everything they say from that moment on.
> 
> I don't 'do' bullshit, can't help you out much here, I'm afraid, haha.


Thought that haha.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> I'm unable to believe that instinct is intuition. It's a response to external stimuli seeking the most immediate solution.
> 
> If it was a function, which by itself it isn't, it would be best associated with Se.
> 
> Instinct isn't the result of subconscious cognition, it's the result of biological evolution for survival.


I only used the word 'instinct' because it was aligned with where I thought your thought process was, I don't subscribe to intuition being 'instinct' as per any definition whereby instinct is predetermined, i.e either "fight" or "flight".

Intuition is fluid and dynamic, hence why I believe it was required and likely the dominant 'function' and reason why humanity has survived to where we are today.

The ability to piece together and understand things without all of the information is what got us here - and that, is intuition.


Consider a primitive human hearing a noise - immediate intuition kicks in and they know they're in danger, even if they've never heard that exact noise before.
Without having to go and literally look at the predator, they _know _it's a predator, and that they are in danger.

That's intuition.
Connecting the dots, internally, to understand something without all of the information.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Accurate type 



Merriweather said:


> Yes to the above.
> 
> If you're asking me if I'm a creationist or an evolutionist, I'm the latter, and I've assumed we've been talking with that as an agreed premise.
> 
> On a scientific level in the process of evolution, the Egg came first.
> 
> Otherwise, whatever's convenient.


That was indeed what I asking. Because your comments seem to imply that it humans were placed here, rather than evolving. Whatever we evolved from surely had personality differences as well. And we evolved from pack animals. So, surely in the first 1,000 creatures to have existed that we can point at and say, these are the first 1,000 humans, there were multiple personality types to cover the weaknesses of others


----------



## Pippo

Yes to the above.


Turi said:


> I only used the word 'instinct' because it was aligned with where I thought your thought process was, I don't subscribe to intuition being 'instinct' as per any definition whereby instinct is predetermined, i.e either "fight" or "flight".
> 
> Intuition is fluid and dynamic, hence why I believe it was required and likely the dominant 'function' and reason why humanity has survived to where we are today.
> 
> The ability to piece together and understand things without all of the information what got us here - and that, is intuition.


I'm more inclined to believe that humanity had a heavy use of Ne, rather than Ni. Simply knowing what to do is rarely ever the case or trusted.

Experimentation? Absolutely everywhere in human history.

Gunpowder. A Republic. Military Tactics. Psychology. Tea. Art. Currency. Trading.



flyincaveman said:


> That was indeed what I asking. Because your comments seem to imply that it humans were placed here, rather than evolving. Whatever we evolved from surely had personality differences as well. And we evolved from pack animals. So, surely in the first 1,000 creatures to have existed that we can point at and say, these are the first 1,000 humans, there were multiple personality types to cover the weaknesses of others


Let me explain this again.

When I say the "first humans" were most likely ISTPs, I literally mean the first group of 3 to 6 of them were probably ISTPs. As the community evolved, like you said, the personalities began to change.



Turi said:


> Consider a primitive human hearing a noise - immediate intuition kicks in and they know they're in danger, even if they've never heard that exact noise before.
> Without having to go and literally look at the predator, they _know _it's a predator, and that they are in danger.
> 
> That's intuition.
> Connecting the dots, internally, to understand something without all of the information.


They *don't* know it's a predator unless it's from experience.

They know something is changed or abnormal, and they react accordingly because of instinct.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Simply knowing what to do is rarely ever the case or trusted.


Since when?


----------



## Pippo

INTP/INFJ


Turi said:


> Since when?


Since then.

The creation of a representative republic?
Hardly simply "knowing" what to do.

If you tell someone you "just know" there has to be an anarchist form of government, they're going to kick your face in. If it's the case that you actually need an anarchist form of government, then the signs are already present and it's less intuition than reaction to data given.

Now, God willing, you'll pay more attention to the rest of my post.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> They *don't* know it's a predator unless it's from experience.


Nope - _knowing _it's a predator, *without *experience and *without *literal confirmation, *is *intuition.
At least - that's how intuition works for me.
I don't require experience. I don't require real-world information gathering.
I trust my intuition.


----------



## Pippo

INTP/INFJ


Turi said:


> Nope - _knowing _it's a predator, *without *experience and *without *literal confirmation, *is *intuition.
> At least - that's how intuition works for me.
> I don't require experience. I don't require real-world information gathering.
> I trust my intuition.


You work off of the assumption that a human without any information of what a predator is knows it's a predator.

They don't know it's a predator beyond what's written in their "code" and what they've learned prior. They just know there's an abnormal sound, so they fear it as a result of instincts.

Ah, my Empiricism is showing again, isn't it?
Locke, thank you for Tabula Rasa.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> INTP/INFJ
> 
> You work off of the assumption that a human without any information of what a predator is knows it's a predator.


No, I don't.
I'm less literally trying to discuss what "functions" primitive humans used, and more trying to convey what introverted intuition is.

Remove that assumption.


----------



## Pippo

INFJ/INTP


Turi said:


> No, I don't.
> I'm less literally trying to discuss what "functions" primitive humans used, and more trying to convey what introverted intuition is.
> 
> Remove that assumption.





Turi said:


> Nope - _knowing _it's a predator, *without *experience and *without *literal confirmation, *is *intuition.





Turi said:


> _knowing _it's a predator,


But besides that, then you'd be unable to argue that the human is using intuition.

--
Time for fruit loops.


----------



## Enoch

EXTJ.

Don't type me, imagine that I'm actually this man.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> INFJ/INTP
> 
> 
> 
> But besides that, then you'd be unable to argue that the human is using intuition.
> 
> --
> Time for fruit loops.


You're really not getting what I'm saying.


----------



## Literally Gone

INFJ for you

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Yep


Turi said:


> You're really not getting what I'm saying.


Then you have the option of attempting to re-explain your thoughts or refusing to continue this discussion.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Yep
> 
> Then you have the option of attempting to re-explain your thoughts or refusing to continue this discussion.


I've got whatever options I damn well please, lol.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> I've got whatever options I damn well please, lol.


So you've chosen the latter.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> So you've chosen the latter.


For now, I'm at a party, lol.


----------



## Literally Gone

No 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> No
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Literally God said:


> No
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I can only type you based on what little I see of you online, but how extraverted are you in your day-to-day life?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Merriweather said:


>


I had no idea bronies were still a thing in 2018.


----------



## Pippo

Yes to you.


Soul Kitchen said:


> I had no idea bronies were still a thing in 2018.


I'm not one.

I just say "Eeyup" a lot, and I wanted to use a mildly entertaining clip.


----------



## Literally Gone

Soul Kitchen said:


> I can only type you based on what little I see of you online, but how extraverted are you in your day-to-day life?


Not very outgoing... it depends on the settings though.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Yes to you.
> 
> I'm not one.
> 
> I just say "Eeyup" a lot, and I wanted to use a mildly entertaining clip.


But MLP triggers people!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> But MLP triggers people!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


No, you've got it switched.

The people in the MLP fandom _get_ triggered.


----------



## JoetheBull

yes. Less leaning on the ENTJ like last time


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Joethe Bull Don't know enough about you.

Fucking autocorrect won't let me tag your name.



Literally God said:


> Not very outgoing... it depends on the settings though.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


So would you get "switched on" if you got caught up in a stimulating intellectual debate? Are you more outgoing around friends and those familiar to you? Do you draw a thick line between friend and acquaintance?


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> No, you've got it switched.
> 
> The people in the MLP fandom _get_ triggered.


Nah, the show triggers the SJWs of both sides.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Soul Kitchen said:


> Joethe Bull Don't know enough about you.
> 
> Fucking autocorrect won't let me tag your name.
> 
> 
> 
> So would you get "switched on" if you got caught up in a stimulating intellectual debate? Are you more outgoing around friends and those familiar to you? Do you draw a thick line between friend and acquaintance?


Most definitely to all of that. 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed.



Literally God said:


> Nah, the show triggers the SJWs of both sides.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


No.



Soul Kitchen said:


> Joethe Bull Don't know enough about you.
> 
> Fucking autocorrect won't let me tag your name.
> 
> 
> 
> So would you get "switched on" if you got caught up in a stimulating intellectual debate? Are you more outgoing around friends and those familiar to you? Do you draw a thick line between friend and acquaintance?


Keep in mind the inferior function plays a greater role than simply "do you like talking with people or not?"

An introverted ENTP will look like an INTP according to that theory. The solution is looking at the inferior function.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Literally God said:


> Most definitely to all of that.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Perhaps you're an INTP with an ENTP online persona? I've noticed that, as an introvert, it's easier to be really outgoing in my online interactions.


----------



## JoetheBull

I would like to say yes, but probably need to look into it.




Soul Kitchen said:


> Joethe Bull Don't know enough about you.
> 
> Fucking autocorrect won't let me tag your name.


No problem. maybe this video would help. 




Or not lol. I attach a poll to this and the results turned up tied. So probably not my best work


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Merriweather said:


> Keep in mind the inferior function plays a greater role than simply "do you like talking with people or not?"
> 
> An introverted ENTP will look like an INTP according to that theory. The solution is looking at the inferior function.


I don't really buy into the whole "behaviourally introverted, cognitively extraverted" stuff, though. I also prefer typing people based on the dichotomies and their combinations.


----------



## Pippo

JoetheBull said:


> I would like to say yes, but probably need to look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. maybe this video would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not lol. I attach a poll to this and the results turned up tied. So probably not my best work


Your speech mannerisms strike me as being very INxP.
Poor organization and messy rooms is often attributed to inferior Te.

I'd lean INFP.



Soul Kitchen said:


> I don't really buy into the whole "behaviourally introverted, cognitively extraverted" stuff, though. I also prefer typing people based on the dichotomies and their combinations.


Then we're both working with different theories.

I work off of cognitive functions and the dominant/inferior has special emphasis.
This is generally the accepted theory, though my special emphasis on the inferior function appears to be more outlandish than the rest of cognitive functions.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Merriweather said:


> Then we're both working with different theories.
> 
> I work off of cognitive functions and the dominant/inferior has special emphasis.
> This is generally the accepted theory, though my special emphasis on the inferior function appears to be more outlandish than the rest of cognitive functions.


Differences in theories acknowledged. If by accepted theory, you mean internet forums, then yes. In professional contexts, however, it's the MBTI dichotomies that reign supreme.

Anyway, I wouldn't say you were wrong to type by inferior function within the context of your theory, but I'd be careful in doing so. The inferior function would typically manifest in unconscious, subtle ways in which the one who possesses it is unaware.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Then we're both working with different theories.
> 
> I work off of cognitive functions and the dominant/inferior has special emphasis.
> This is generally the accepted theory


I really don't believe it is the accepted theory, dichotomy is.

Is anyone here a certified practitioner? @Asura ?
I don't think they type by "functions".
I mean the official MBTI test has literally no functions questions in it.


----------



## Pippo

Yes


Soul Kitchen said:


> Differences in theories acknowledged. If by accepted theory, you mean internet forums, then yes. In professional contexts, however, it's the MBTI dichotomies that reign supreme.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't say you were wrong to type by inferior function within the context of your theory, but I'd be careful in doing so. The inferior function would typically manifest in unconscious, subtle ways in which the one who possesses it is unaware.


It's generally accepted on the forums, so I use it here.

If I were on a forum that uses the MBTI dichotomy more, I would use the dichotomy in that case.

The inferior function is observable by an outsider and is incredibly useful for differing between I/E.



Turi said:


> I really don't believe it is the accepted theory, dichotomy is.
> 
> Is anyone here a certified practitioner? @Asura ?
> I don't think they type by "functions".
> I mean the official MBTI test has literally no functions questions in it.


Refer to the above.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Merriweather said:


> Yes
> 
> It's generally accepted on the forums, so I use it here.
> 
> If I were on a forum that uses the MBTI dichotomy more, I would use the dichotomy in that case.
> 
> The inferior function is observable by an outsider and is incredibly useful for differing between I/E.
> 
> 
> Refer to the above.


In that case, I would be an ENTP because I freak out over stomach pains and migraines.


----------



## Pippo

Probably



Soul Kitchen said:


> In that case, I would be an ENTP because I freak out over stomach pains and migraines.


I've seen Si-dominants do the same. Not a good point to focus on.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Merriweather said:


> I've seen Si-dominants do the same. Not a good point to focus on.


The fact you observe (alleged) Si dominant types display hypochondria only serves to prove my point, which concerns the questionability of typing based on inferior function.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Yes
> 
> It's generally accepted on the forums, so I use it here.
> 
> If I were on a forum that uses the MBTI dichotomy more, I would use the dichotomy in that case.
> 
> The inferior function is observable by an outsider and is incredibly useful for differing between I/E.
> 
> 
> Refer to the above.


Shouldn't we use theories that are accepted, like, generally.. rather than just on specific internet forums..


----------



## Handsome Dyke

probably not


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Shouldn't we use theories that are accepted, like, generally.. rather than just on specific internet forums..


If you want to communicate well with other people, using their system is quite a lot easier.

Other people use cognitive functions more on this forum, so I use cognitive functions on this forum.



Soul Kitchen said:


> The fact you observe (alleged) Si dominant types display hypochondria only serves to prove my point, which concerns the questionability of typing based on inferior function.


No, I think you just focused on the entire wrong point of inferior Si.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> Shouldn't we use theories that are accepted, like, generally.. rather than just on specific internet forums..


You should use what makes more sense. In this case, cognitive functions should be the norm because they are a lot more reliable than dichotomies. 

Skip me.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Merriweather said:


> Ah, you placed emphasis on the wrong word. Off-the-cuff. Focus on that part. Honesty isn't necessarily Ne, but being honest all the time strikes me as a trait of Ne, even if it isn't in particular.
> 
> Ni is difficult to illustrate. To some people, it's getting hunches and gut feelings combined with trusting them. To others, it's working through a mind pattern of symbolism. To another group, it's finding the "pattern of patterns" and seeing how things evolve over time to predict how future events may play out. Then there's another collective which believes Ni is in the habit of just "knowing things" supernaturally.
> 
> Depends on your definition, dearie.


Based on what I've read from standard MBTI literature as well as this description and VirtualInsanity's use too (not limited to these) I use Ni high in my stack, zero doubt, and no one who knows me in person would doubt it either.

Fe vs Fi is troubling and shows up almost neck in neck--always has, i.e. when I typed INTJ for so many years, the T/F was close to the line as was J/P.

If I had to put it to myself--and sometimes I do this--I'd say I am Fe with those I call The Vulnerables (which sometimes includes my own situations) and Fi at all other times.

No wonder I score close and never zero in. 

If I let this pseudo-theory rule me, I'd surely think myself insane. I mean literally: Over-analyze it until I was crazy.


----------



## Pippo

BranchMonkey said:


> Based on what I've read from standard MBTI literature as well as this description and VirtualInsanity's use too (not limited to these) I use Ni high in my stack, zero doubt, and no one who knows me in person would doubt it either.
> 
> Fe vs Fi is troubling and shows up almost neck in neck--always has, i.e. when I typed INTJ for so many years, the T/F was close to the line as was J/P.
> 
> If I had to put it to myself--and sometimes I do this--I'd say I am Fe with those I call The Vulnerables (which sometimes includes my own situations) and Fi at all other times.
> 
> No wonder I score close and never zero in.
> 
> If I let this pseudo-theory rule me, I'd surely think myself insane. I mean literally: Over-analyze it until I was crazy.


Well I don't think @VirtualInsanity uses Ni, personally, but that's another argument.

Ti-Ne is often mistaken for Ni, and I wonder if Fi-Ne is the same, considering how often Fi users can display Ti-dom behaviors and vice versa.

As is my habit, I'd encourage you to look at inferior functions to differ between INFJ and INFP. You won't get anywhere relying on taking tests over and over. That becomes too easy to manipulate, consciously or unconsciously. You'd be better off just reading about either inferior functions or J/P by itself.

At her worst, my INFP sister is defensive, cutting, and often withdrawn.
At his worst, my INFJ friend is sulky, depressed, and indulgent.

Personally, I believe you to be an INFP.


----------



## Max

BranchMonkey said:


> Based on what I've read from standard MBTI literature as well as this description and VirtualInsanity's use too (not limited to these) I use Ni high in my stack, zero doubt, and no one who knows me in person would doubt it either.
> 
> Fe vs Fi is troubling and shows up almost neck in neck--always has, i.e. when I typed INTJ for so many years, the T/F was close to the line as was J/P.
> 
> If I had to put it to myself--and sometimes I do this--I'd say I am Fe with those I call The Vulnerables (which sometimes includes my own situations) and Fi at all other times.
> 
> No wonder I score close and never zero in.
> 
> If I let this pseudo-theory rule me, I'd surely think myself insane. I mean literally: Over-analyze it until I was crazy.


Yup, same. I think that I've been pretty much typed everything because of my chaotic mis-use of my functions. 

It's all a big mish-mash of crap when I make myself overanalyse and nitpick everything "in order to find my type" to be honest. 

It's better to just let things naturally come to you, and they will eventually come to you in the end. 

I've learned that the answers are all there, but if you stress them too much, they don't want to come out and hit you on the face. You know? 



Merriweather said:


> Well I don't think @VirtualInsanity uses Ni, personally, but that's another argument.
> 
> Ti-Ne is often mistaken for Ni, and I wonder if Fi-Ne is the same, considering how often Fi users can display Ti-dom behaviors and vice versa.
> 
> As is my habit, I'd encourage you to look at inferior functions to differ between INFJ and INFP. You won't get anywhere relying on taking tests over and over. That becomes too easy to manipulate, consciously or unconsciously. You'd be better off just reading about either inferior functions or J/P by itself.
> 
> At her worst, my INFP sister is defensive, cutting, and often withdrawn.
> At his worst, my INFJ friend is sulky, depressed, and indulgent.


Inferior Te vs Inferior Se? Well, I think that I resonate more with Inferior Se because when I am at my worst, I indulge to no end. I do stupid shit that I would never do it I was sober/thinking clearly. 

Sometimes I just panic and choke when I am totally immersed in the moment and have nowhere to go. It feels like I am drowning in the sensory world. I want to escape back inside my mind again. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

VirtualInsanity said:


> Inferior Te vs Inferior Se? Well, I think that I resonate more with Inferior Se because when I am at my worst, I indulge to no end. I do stupid shit that I would never do it I was sober/thinking clearly.
> 
> Sometimes I just panic and choke when I am totally immersed in the moment and have nowhere to go. It feels like I am drowning in the sensory world. I want to escape back inside my mind again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I don't think you're an INFP, I believe you're an ENFP.

Thus, I encourage you to look at the following.

How Functions Work: Inferior Si (ENTP/ENFP) - Type Theory
How Functions Work: Inferior Se (INTJ/INFJ) - Type Theory

Now I've spent some time helping other people with their types and arguing from when I went to sleep and immediately when I woke up again, will someone give me an answer about my type? I'm playing this game here for a reason.


----------



## The Lawyer

Closet esfp


----------



## Mr Castelo

Closet INFP.


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> Closet INFP.







Kaiki is an INTJ.
Fits you well.


----------



## The Lawyer

Mr Castelo said:


> Closet INFP.


2 letters in here are correct


----------



## Crowbo

The Lawyer said:


> 2 letters in here are correct


Are they I and P?


----------



## Pippo

Eeyup


----------



## Mr Castelo

The Lawyer said:


> 2 letters in here are correct


How about ENTP.


----------



## The Lawyer

Mr Castelo said:


> How about ENTP.


2 letters in here are correct. Now you have an equation


----------



## Gaiten

Mr Castelo 

INTJ. When you were arguing with the "Kitten" a few threads back, some of the things you said reminded me of an INTJ friend of mine.


----------



## Pippo

Not sure.

No typing threads to go off of, but the first impression is one of the IxTx types.


----------



## Mr Castelo

the lawyer said:


> 2 letters in here are correct. Now you have an equation :d


enfj???


----------



## The Lawyer

Mr Castelo said:


> enfj???


2 letters in here are correct


----------



## Mr Castelo

The Lawyer said:


> 2 letters in here are correct


Okay, so:

IN*FP*
*E*NT*P*
*E*N*F*J

That must mean ESFP.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Yes to the above.
> 
> If you're asking me if I'm a creationist or an evolutionist, I'm the latter, and I've assumed we've been talking with that as an agreed premise.
> 
> On a scientific level in the process of evolution, the Egg came first.
> 
> Otherwise, whatever's convenient.


Not INTJ confirmed


----------



## Enoch

I can use Te but I choose not to because it lacks glamour.


----------



## Max

Merriweather said:


> There's a time where self-perception limits one's ability to type themselves, and a time when it possesses more information than anyone could work with.
> 
> It is safe to say, you fall into the latter case.
> 
> As I have fought against being many types for the whole of my experience in typology, I can understand what it might feel like to be incorrectly boxed into a category.
> 
> The following having been proposed for me:
> INTJ
> ENTJ
> INTP
> ENTP
> ISTP
> ISTJ
> ESTJ
> INFP
> ENFP


I have literally tried to keep an open mind and read ENFP posts and research the ENFP functions, but I can't find anything in common with these people. 

We just don't think the same. 

If I thought like an ENFP and seen myself clicking with them, then I would seriously consider it as a type. As far as I am concerned, I can check it off my list of potential types. 

I can't force myself into thinking like or being ENFP-like if it doesn't come naturally to me. It just doesn't make sense. Or fit. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

VirtualInsanity said:


> I have literally tried to keep an open mind and read ENFP posts and research the ENFP functions, but I can't find anything in common with these people.
> 
> We just don't think the same.
> 
> If I thought like an ENFP and seen myself clicking with them, then I would seriously consider it as a type. As far as I am concerned, I can check it off my list of potential types.
> 
> I can't force myself into thinking like or being ENFP-like if it doesn't come naturally to me. It just doesn't make sense. Or fit.


And that's how I felt when fighting the Si-label for some of the more recent months of my typology "career".

There's no argument left from me other than your first type-me threads overflow with Ne, but you know you best. So unless you're just venting your thoughts, your battle is already won.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> I can use Te but I choose not to because it lacks glamour.


People want glamour?


----------



## Temizzle

no


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> no


ISFJ.
Gtf back in kitchen.
Bitch.


----------



## Max

Merriweather said:


> And that's how I felt when fighting the Si-label for some of the more recent months of my typology "career".
> 
> There's no argument left from me other than your first type-me threads overflow with Ne, but you know you best. So unless you're just venting your thoughts, your battle is already won.


I'm not trying to win any arguments. I am just stating that I am pretty sure that I am not an ENFP, and really have no desire to hang around on subforums that will just bring no answers or results to anyone. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Yes


VirtualInsanity said:


> I'm not trying to win any arguments. I am just stating that I am pretty sure that I am not an ENFP, and really have no desire to hang around on subforums that will just bring no answers or results to anyone.


Never thought or said you were trying to win an argument.

If that's your goodbye, then ...uh...

Happy Trails?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> ISFJ.
> Gtf back in kitchen.
> Bitch.


Still no.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Still no.


Did I tell you you could leave the kitchen?
Are your ears painted on, mate?


----------



## Mr Castelo

No (just for fun).


----------



## Pippo

Seems to be the platonic ideal of one.


----------



## Max

Merriweather said:


> Yes
> 
> Never thought or said you were trying to win an argument.
> 
> If that's your goodbye, then ...uh...
> 
> Happy Trails?


I'm not saying goodbye to PerC. I meant ENFP forum..

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

@Merriweather types people by comparing them to his sister.


----------



## Pippo

A high level of shitposting on this one, but I'm still pretty confident in INFP.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> @Merriweather types people by comparing them to his sister.


He should make a quiz that types you depending on how far away from being his sister you are.


----------



## Mr Castelo

No (for real).


----------



## nep2une

Merriweather said:


> A high level of shitposting on this one, but I'm still pretty confident in INFP.


Seems to be an example of a fairly nice INTJ.


----------



## Pippo

Probably for the above.


Turi said:


> He should make a quiz that types you depending on how far away from being his sister you are.


*Qualities:*
Communist
Superstitious
Heavy on personal morals
Passionate about her job
Caring towards specific people
Somewhat nostalgic



neptune_faced said:


> Seems to be an example of a fairly nice INTJ.


Aha. Quite a few people wouldn't label me as being very nice, but I'll take it anyway.


----------



## Enoch

When will you die.


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> @Literally God
> 
> Turi's band could become the next great prog metal band.


He could create NiFe Metal! It sounds a lot like people arguing over which theory is better and how it should be interpreted, all to some kickass instrumentals!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi it seems like your new move is just ignoring everything I've said and trying to make me looking like the one who isn't comprehending things when you are the one who has repeatedly been saying nonsensical stuff, like INTP-A meaning INTJ, and using "MBTI language" to refer to your own concept which isn't MBTI.

Oh, and this. The one thing that I sort of left alone. The old anecdotal "my friends say I'm a J" thing.


> Externally, I present as a J. So in MBTI, I'm a J. Because that's what the P/J dichotomy is about.


Sadly, your friends don't determine your MBTI type, and I have no clue what you showed them anyway.

But MBTI is mainly determined through a self-questionnaire and (as far as I know) never from the outside input of random friends.

And since you game the answers now that you've decided you are INxJ, of course you are going to answer things in the INxJ way. But based on posts where you have described who you are and your attitude to the world, I believe that, suggestively, with an unclouded mind, you would get P on the official test.

And yes I went through the questions and based on your forum posts I'll pull a page out of your playbook: I just know that your unbiased result would be P, just as you got P when you first took the 16Personalities test. Apparently you think that saying you "just know" something exempts you from having to explain it so why can't I do the same thing? After all you're not going to be convinced so time to just shrug and move on.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Literally God said:


> He could create NiFe Metal!


Sounds edgy, like a knife, and 100% assertiveness don't give two shits about what people think


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi it seems like your new move is just ignoring everything I've said and trying to make me looking like the one who isn't comprehending things when you are the one who has repeatedly been saying nonsensical stuff, like INTP-A meaning INTJ, and using "MBTI language" to refer to your own concept which isn't MBTI.


I don't see anything nonsensical about it.



> And since you game the answers now that you've decided you are INxJ, of course you are going to answer things in the INxJ way. But based on posts where you have described who you are and your attitude to the world, I believe that, suggestively, with an unclouded mind, you would get P on the official test.


I don't 'game' shit.
What do you mean 'answer things in the INxJ way'?
I've already done the official test, INFJ, no clouds.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> I don't 'game' shit.
> What do you mean 'answer things in the INxJ way'?
> I've already done the official test, INFJ, no clouds.


Read Wikipedia - Confirmation Bias (link). You've got clouds, lots of them. Thankfully if you become self-aware of such a phenomenon you can compensate for it rather than just being like "it's my dominant intuition which _just knows_ everything!"

To you, with love:


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Read Wikipedia - Confirmation Bias (link). You've got clouds, lots of them. Thankfully if you become self-aware of such a phenomenon you can compensate for it rather than just being like "it's my dominant intuition which _just knows_ everything!"
> 
> To you, with love:


I know what confirmation bias is, and I won't be brainwashed into believing it's affecting me in the slightest.
If you'd actually read practically any of my posts, you'll see I agree with INxP, in its most literal form.
I don't agree with it re: MBTI language.

I see INxx types as Jungs introverted intuitive types.
Introverted intuitive types are INxJ via MBTI language.
I am an INxx type.
Therefore I am an INxJ type via MBTI language.

It's that simple, you are too, if you relate to I and N the most.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> know what confirmation bias is, and I won't be brainwashed into believing it's affecting me in the slightest.
> If you'd actually read practically any of my posts, you'll see I agree with INxP, in its most literal form.
> I don't agree with it re: MBTI language.
> 
> I see INxx types as Jungs introverted intuitive types.
> Introverted intuitive types are INxJ via MBTI language.
> I am an INxx type.
> Therefore I am an INxJ type via MBTI language.


Turionics language is not MBTI language though. I could argue that confirmation bias led you to create Turionics language and call it "MBTI language".


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Turionics language is not MBTI language though. I could argue that confirmation bias led you to create Turionics language and call it "MBTI language".


No, it's logic.

People with strongest preferences via dichotomy for I and N, i.e INxx types are Jungs introverted intuitive types - this isn't up for debate.
Introverted intuitive types *are *INxJ via _MBTI language_.
I am an INxx type.
Therefore I am an INxJ type via MBTI language.

If I am 5-0 in favour of introversion on the Step II facets, 5-0 in favour of intuition, 3-2 in favour of Thinking and 3-2 in favour of Judging, it should be pretty obvious for anyone to see, that this is a clear INxx preference.
See my above chart for what that means.

If anybody can explain to me how in the flying *fuck *somebody with a 3-2 preference for Thinking is magically governed by Thinking to the point it's their _preferred _function according to the official MBTI folks, over the *clear *_5-0_ preferences for I and N, that would be greatly appreciated.

What logic are you employing, precisely, that would suggest strongest preferences for INxx are magically _not _Jungs introverted intuitive type?


----------



## Xcopy

I would agree with the above for him.


----------



## Reila

ENFJ was a better fit, from my perspective.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> No, it's logic.
> 
> People with strongest preferences via dichotomy for I and N, i.e INxx types are Jungs introverted intuitive types - this isn't up for debate.


Actually people with strongest preferences via dichotomy for I and N could be a bunch of different Jung types. Legitimate counterexamples are so easy to make even just purely in hypothetical abstract land. Not sure how this applies to MBTI though.


> Introverted intuitive types *are *INxJ via _MBTI language_.


You are looking at it backwards. INxJ are assigned Ni-Je in MBTI supplements. But the official defining components of INxJ are I, N, and J. Not functions.


> I am an INxx type.


Good for you.


> Therefore I am an INxJ type via MBTI language.


I think you mean Turionics.


> If I am 5-0 in favour of introversion on the Step II facets, 5-0 in favour of intuition, 3-2 in favour of Thinking and 3-2 in favour of Judging, it should be pretty obvious for anyone to see, that this is a clear INxx preference.
> See my above chart for what that means.


Yes, and those results would imply an unclear preference on the last two letters, not a J. Being J implies J, nothing more or less. That is how the typing process works in MBTI.


> If anybody can explain to me how in the flying *fuck *somebody with a 3-2 preference for Thinking is magically governed by Thinking to the point it's their _preferred _function according to the official MBTI folks, over the *clear *_5-0_ preferences for I and N, that would be greatly appreciated.


It's just a suggested model. The implications aren't nearly the same as in Tumblr/PersonalityCafe/Jung/Socionics, where the model defines the type, and where the dominant function is way more important than the predominant extraverted function. In MBTI the letters define the type. So if you are I, 100% N, weak T, and weak P, you're INTP. And the model you will be assigned is Ti-Ne(Se-Fe). Since you are P you will extravert intuition in the model. That is MBTI. I'm not saying I agree with any of their function assignment logic but that's just what it is.


> What logic are you employing, precisely, that would suggest strongest preferences for INxx are magically _not _Jungs introverted intuitive type?


It's not my logic, and MBTI doesn't assign Jung types. I don't have a say in MBTI's rules and procedures. Although I will say if someone is 95% I, 100% N, 90% T, 90% J, it doesn't make intuitive sense to assign them an Ni Jung type, even though N is their strongest preference. In this case, N + P would add up to 110%, and T + J would add up to 180%.


----------



## Reila

Turi said:


> No, it's logic.
> 
> People with strongest preferences via dichotomy for I and N, i.e INxx types are Jungs introverted intuitive types - this isn't up for debate.
> Introverted intuitive types *are *INxJ via _MBTI language_.
> I am an INxx type.
> Therefore I am an INxJ type via MBTI language.
> 
> If I am 5-0 in favour of introversion on the Step II facets, 5-0 in favour of intuition, 3-2 in favour of Thinking and 3-2 in favour of Judging, it should be pretty obvious for anyone to see, that this is a clear INxx preference.
> See my above chart for what that means.
> 
> If anybody can explain to me how in the flying *fuck *somebody with a 3-2 preference for Thinking is magically governed by Thinking to the point it's their _preferred _function according to the official MBTI folks, over the *clear *_5-0_ preferences for I and N, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> What logic are you employing, precisely, that would suggest strongest preferences for INxx are magically _not _Jungs introverted intuitive type?


This "logic" you speak of is entirely subjective to you, which suggests Ti, if anything. You are not an INTJ. Maybe an INFJ, probably an INTP, if anything. You keep trying to bend the theories back and forth so you can be whatever type fits your agenda better, but that is not how it work, Turi. I mean, if you want to be XXXX type according to your personal theory, that is fine, but you can't complain if people say you are mistyped in threads such as this one.


----------



## Xcopy

Reila said:


> ENFJ was a better fit, from my perspective.


 It's an idea, but personally, I wouldn't be surprised if ENTJ was more likely. I'm quite polite here to people I have no reason to be rude to, but everywhere else, not so much. The more I looked through it, the less likely Fe fit for me. 

--Skip--


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> This "logic" you speak of is entirely subjective to you, which suggests Ti, if anything. You are not an INTJ. Maybe an INFJ, probably an INTP, if anything. You keep trying to bend the theories back and forth so you can be whatever type fits your agenda better, but that is not how it work, Turi. I mean, if you want to be XXXX type according to your personal theory, that is fine, but you can't complain if people say you are mistyped in threads such as this one.


No, of course I'm not an INTJ, how could I possibly be an INTJ when there's already an INTJ.



Ocean Helm said:


> Actually people with strongest preferences via dichotomy for I and N could be a bunch of different Jung types. Counterexamples are so easy to make purely in hypothetical abstract land. Not sure how this applies to MBTI though.


I vehemently disagree, especially to the point my preferences are for I and N.
It simply implies INxJ in itself.



> You are looking at it backwards. INxJ are assigned Ni-Je in MBTI supplements. But the official defining components of INxJ are I, N, and J. Not functions.


That's really good buddy, I've already detailed a preference for J.
Doesn't really matter how you look at it.
The only world in which I'm an INTP, is my own "Turionics" as you called it, whereby the P would represent a preference for dominant perception, even in an introvert. This isn't MBTI. 



> Yes, and those results would imply an unclear preference on the last two letters, not a J. Being J implies J, nothing more or less. That is how the typing process works in MBTI.


That's all good and well, but it makes no sense logically.
Strongest preferences for I and N = INxx = obviously, preference for introverted intuition above all else = INxJ in MBTI.
That's the wayyyyyyyyy the news goes.

You guys can try and bullshit me all you like. 
I know how it goes, and I'm right, it makes sense.


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> It's an idea, but personally, I wouldn't be surprised if ENTJ was more likely. I'm quite polite here to people I have no reason to be rude to, but everywhere else, not so much. The more I looked through it, the less likely Fe fit for me.
> 
> --Skip--


What's your two strongest preferences re: dichotomy?


----------



## Cotillion

Wild said:


> Not gonna name names but I recently associated myself with an inferior Se guy who washed with lotion because he never read the label when he bought it or realized it was lotion when he put it on his body
> 
> I'm still screaming internally to this very minute


this is how i wash my hands






that orange soap is amazing


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> I vehemently disagree, especially to the point my preferences are for I and N.
> It simply implies INxJ in itself.


If by INxJ you mean Jung's Ni type, nope. In fact it's almost impossible to relate to Jung's Ni type or his Introverted Irrational concept when you're J by letters. Just read his descriptions. Most of those people would probably relate to some Introverted Rational (Ji) type.

The flip side is a lot more plausible. I do think that there are a lot of strong I, strong N, Ps (usually weak in P) who can relate to the Fi or Ti type more than the Ni type, and especially Jung's Introverted Rational more than his Introverted Irrational.


> That's really good buddy, I've already detailed a preference for J.


Except I don't buy it and I just know I'm right. I have seen enough of your posts to have a good idea to form an opinion on this. Take away all your MBTI knowledge and you'd be scoring P on the official test.


> That's all good and well, but it makes no sense logically.


Good, MBTI doesn't make sense logically in its use of functions. *I agree.* But I'm not calling my own shit MBTI.


> Strongest preferences for I and N = INxx = obviously, preference for introverted intuition above all else = INxJ in MBTI.
> That's the wayyyyyyyyy the news goes.


And this is your own shit.


> You guys can try and bullshit me all you like.


As you say after bullshitting with your non-MBTI theory.


> I know how it goes, and I'm right, it makes sense.


I know that we're not talking about MBTI now.

But outside of MBTI, in a hypothetical system, say someone gets the results in my hypothetical percentage example (95% I, 100% N, 90% T, 90% J). You'd type them as Ni first? You implied an algorithm and now I'm giving you an example. Someone at 10% P a Pi dominant, just because IN is stronger than TJ?


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> But outside of MBTI, in a hypothetical system, say someone gets the results in my hypothetical percentage example (95% I, 100% N, 90% T, 90% J). You'd type them as Ni first? You implied an algorithm and now I'm giving you an example. Someone at 10% P a Pi dominant, just because IN is stronger than TJ?


Yes, why wouldn't you?
Clear preference for intuition and introversion - makes sense IN is their strongest pairing - ergo, INxJ is implied.

I'm not fussed over what system says this or that, couldn't care less - I know what I am.
You don't know me, nobody here knows me, if anybody of you met me 'IRL' you would wind up having to take a seat as you question whether you possess any knowledge of personality theory at all once it sinks in how non-P like I am for real.
Which is what the J/P divide is about - how we 'face the world', so to speak.
It's not about mind.

I've read practically everything out there, re: typology, and asides from all the general informative ones re: type, dichotomy, the theory etc - when I read descriptors, INTP doesn't resonate, there's literally one single INTP descriptor that feels like I'm reading about me, I feel like I'm reading about someone else with other INTP descriptors.

With INTJ, I feel like I'm reading about me, in a pretty unnerving kind of way, and the hits are far more common than the misses - even moreso with youtube channels etc, where I don't relate to any INTPs at all.
This is a killer INTJ descriptor, that accurately depicts who I am - I'd be keen to hear your thoughts on it as well.

On top of this, I don't relate to the INTP subforum here, I don't relate to the INTP subforum on Reddit, I didn't relate to the 16personalities descriptor the first time I ever took an 'mbti' style test - if I did I wouldn't have questioned it within seconds of reading it, I don't relate to 'Ti' in 'function theory' nor Socionics, I don't relate to being a dominant Judger, I don't relate to appearing as a P type to the outer world, I don't relate to INTP videos on youtube, I don't relate to a whole host of INTP information, whereas I _do _relate to loads of it with INTJ, and INFJ.
There's similarities between the two types I relate to most. They're both INxJ.

Whether you, or anyone else believes me, isn't my problem.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Yes, why wouldn't you?
> Clear preference for intuition and introversion - makes sense IN is their strongest pairing - ergo, INxJ is implied.


First as a side note, I think even you can see the counter-intuitiveness behind using letters to mean letters and then using letters to mean something else.

I already explained why not here. Because they are way more I + T + J (which would represent Ti) than I + N + P (which would represent Ni).


> I'm not fussed over what system says this or that, couldn't care less - I know what I am.
> You don't know me, nobody here knows me, if anybody of you met me 'IRL' you would wind up having to take a seat as you question whether you possess any knowledge of personality theory at all once it sinks in how non-P like I am for real.


Back to the "believe me, I look like a J" argument. Okay. I really don't care. I've seen you describe how you prefer to deal with the world in your own words. You've described it a lot.


> Which is what the J/P divide is about - how we 'face the world', so to speak.
> It's not about mind.


It's from a first-person, not third-person perspective. But yes the topic is how we (mainly prefer to) face the world, and what kind of world we like to face.


> I've read practically everything out there, re: typology, and asides from all the general informative ones re: type, dichotomy, the theory etc - when I read descriptors, INTP doesn't resonate, there's literally one single INTP descriptor that feels like I'm reading about me, I feel like I'm reading about someone else with other INTP descriptors.


Read all the peripheral third-party stuff you like, filtered through your bias or not, and no matter what conclusions you come to regarding your reading, if you are talking about what your official MBTI type should be, it's irrelevant.


> With INTJ, I feel like I'm reading about me, in a pretty unnerving kind of way, and the hits are far more common than the misses - even moreso with youtube channels etc, where I don't relate to any INTPs at all.


A big factor in this is how amateur function theory has evolved to not represent the letters. And of course there's all those INTPs in denial.


> This is a killer INTJ descriptor, that accurately depicts who I am - I'd be keen to hear your thoughts on it as well.


I see it describes a lot about the "follow through" and focus that Judgers tend to be good at...


> On top of this, I don't relate to the INTP subforum here, I don't relate to the INTP subforum on Reddit, I didn't relate to the 16personalities descriptor the first time I ever took an 'mbti' style test - if I did I wouldn't have questioned it within seconds of reading it, I don't relate to 'Ti' in 'function theory' nor Socionics, I don't relate to being a dominant Judger, I don't relate to appearing as a P type to the outer world, I don't relate to INTP videos on youtube, I don't relate to a whole host of INTP information, whereas I _do _relate to loads of it with INTJ, and INFJ.
> There's similarities between the two types I relate to most. They're both INxJ.


Amateur typology has led to a great big mess so I wouldn't expect INTPs to relate to the INTP forum or Reddit or whatever. I don't very well, and I'm pretty certainly INTP. I don't know of any types that'd work better in this sense although I haven't looked closely because I have no use for an MBTI identity.

Matching yourself to holistic descriptions allows for huge confirmation bias because conclusions are formed by a series of deductions, each of which can be tinted with bias. Thus I'd believe it's possible that two people with the same cognition can think they are different types and be totally convinced about it, just based on their sequence of soaking up MBTI descriptions and confirming their own self-type beliefs through biased logic.

Alternate universe Turi relates to everything INTP, yet is the same person otherwise :crazy:


----------



## The Lawyer

Yet another infj....


jk. this one is actually so intp that it hurts.


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Piss off and stick to your music. You won't make a living in typology.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Oh, he's gone for a personal attack - it _doesn't affect_ Turi.


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> That quote isn't from very long ago - you can be whatever type you want, as an introverted intuitive type myself, I just can't relate in the slightest to being 'Se' as a kid.
> 
> I was born intuitive and perceptive.
> 
> As for which one, it depends - if ESxx are strongest preferences, I would suggest ESxP i.e extraverted sensing type.
> If ISxx are strongest preferences, I'd suggest ISxJ, i.e introverted sensing type.


I think that I said I was using "a lot Se" because I went off the rails at the time. I needed something to describe and contrast things to how I "normally function". That mode of functioning was very alien to me at the time and made me "manic" (I still am "manic" and "unstable/eccentric" to an extent, but it's not the same as it was when I was at the height of my "insanity"). 

I have never looked into Si dom before as an official tying. I don't really know why. Just never really considered it, I guess. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Oh, he's gone for a personal attack - it _doesn't affect_ Turi.


That wasn't a personal attack it was a statement.
Would you like some examples of real personal attacks?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> That wasn't a personal attack it was a statement.
> Would you like some examples of real personal attacks?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Look out boys, he's trying to shift towards ENTJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Look out boys, he's trying to shift towards ENTJ.


I'm not. I won't be baited by you.









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

Literally Yes!!


----------



## Jewl

Maybe said:


> Global mods only, but just for you:


Hahahaha thank you, my day has been made.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Max

Yeh

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

I doubt it, but if you want to be one that's cool.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/930/865/5bf.jpg


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I doubt it, but if you want to be one that's cool.


I'm waiting to paint a happy little tree with you.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> I'm waiting to paint a happy little tree with you.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I find it a little humorous that people here feel a need to continuously attempt to make contact when they feel they've been ignored, seems to be a common theme.

I'm curious as to whether that kind of behaviour can be correlated to functions or type - is there anything in particular that sort of screams "this type needs to be acknowledged or they will keep trying to harass you until they feel heard"?


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I find it a little humorous that people here feel a need to continuously attempt to make contact when they feel they've been ignored, seems to be a common theme.
> 
> I'm curious as to whether that kind of behaviour can be correlated to functions or type - is there anything in particular that sort of screams "this type needs to be acknowledged or they will keep trying to harass you until they feel heard"?


No, I just wanted you to acknowledge my peace offering.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> No, I just wanted you to acknowledge my peace offering.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Yeah, but you want acknowledgement.
I feel like this is an F thing for some reason, just a hunch.

I couldn't care less if I'm acknowledged, I'd never try to direct the attention towards myself in that fashion, I assume if someone doesn't respond to me they didn't want to, or had nothing to say, either way I don't care and would never sort of bring it back up.

It's just something that I've noticed.. I wonder whether it could be type related.
I'm tempted to suggest E, as well, at least re: the attention aspect of it.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> Yeah, but you want acknowledgement.
> I feel like this is an F thing for some reason, just a hunch.
> 
> I couldn't care less if I'm acknowledged, I'd never try to direct the attention towards myself in that fashion, I assume if someone doesn't respond to me they didn't want to, or had nothing to say, either way I don't care and would never sort of bring it back up.
> 
> It's just something that I've noticed.. I wonder whether it could be type related.
> I'm tempted to suggest E, as well, at least re: the attention aspect of it.


You should become the next Bob Ross. 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> You should become the next Bob Ross.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I just realised he's been dead for like 22 years.
He's still on some kids show here in Australia, lol.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I just realised he's been dead for like 22 years.
> He's still on some kids show here in Australia, lol.


Netflix, the joy of painting! So calming...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Xcopy

I think INTP seems more likely, but I am curious as to why you consider ENTP more likely?


----------



## Literally Gone

Xcopy said:


> I think INTP seems more likely, but I am curious as to why you consider ENTP more likely?


Going by functions, I have to be ENTP.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> Yeah, but you want acknowledgement.
> I feel like this is an F thing for some reason, just a hunch.
> 
> I couldn't care less if I'm acknowledged, I'd never try to direct the attention towards myself in that fashion, I assume if someone doesn't respond to me they didn't want to, or had nothing to say, either way I don't care and would never sort of bring it back up.
> 
> It's just something that I've noticed.. I wonder whether it could be type related.
> I'm tempted to suggest E, as well, at least re: the attention aspect of it.


That's more Enneagram territory, vs MBTI. :shrug:


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> I doubt it, but if you want to be one that's cool.


... You never answered my response from earlier. 

You were too busy being butthurt by a feeler. 

I'm still waiting on that reponse. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sounds a little INTJish


----------



## Pippo

Probable ESTP


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> That's more Enneagram territory, vs MBTI. :shrug:


Yeah, maybe, I'm not well versed in Enneagram.
I'm part of some.. 4 week test ATM.. hoping that'll clear up my type + provide me with additional knowledge to impart on others, which it kind of had already.



VirtualInsanity said:


> ... You never answered my response from earlier.
> 
> You were too busy being butthurt by a feeler.
> 
> I'm still waiting on that reponse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I bet you are.


----------



## Enoch

@Turi


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> @Turi


Attention seeking - ExFx is correct.
Yes.
I like this.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Yeah, maybe, I'm not well versed in Enneagram.
> I'm part of some.. 4 week test ATM.. hoping that'll clear up my type + provide me with additional knowledge to impart on others, which it kind of had already.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are.


Are you working on a new test? A new _foolproof_ Turi gem?

Enoch is probably correctly typed or close


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> Are you working on a new test? A new _foolproof_ Turi gem?
> 
> Enoch is probably correctly typed or close


I was thinking my next one should be a Socionics/Astrology/Enneagram combination that types you based on distance between Mars and @Merriweathers sister.

WITH percentages!


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> I bet you are.


Don't just leave a damn answer open ended and ignore it completely. It's the epitome of rude. I don't care what type you are. Show some respect. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcopy

Literally God said:


> Going by functions, I have to be ENTP.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Ah, I see. I noticed a more Ti-Fe vibe, but I found myself confused.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Temizzle

Correct


----------



## Reila

Sure.


----------



## Enoch

Got more chance of you going back and unthanking @Goetterdaemmerung's posts, oh wait.


----------



## Temizzle

xNFP as can be


----------



## Asmodaeus

Certainly.


----------



## Enoch

I'm incredibly fond of you, yes.


----------



## Literally Gone

Me too 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

And you


----------



## Soul Kitchen

I lean a bit more towards ENTP for you.


----------



## Pippo

Yup


----------



## Turi

I don't see a reason to doubt INTJ, @Merriweather.

I had a thought earlier - anyone think people who try to shit on other peoples new ideas, are Sensors?
Trying to bring things back to 'reality', citing 'sources' and 'facts' etc - surely this is reflective of an S preference, for grounding a theory rather than embracing something new.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> I had a thought earlier - anyone think people who try to shit on other peoples new ideas, are Sensors?
> Trying to bring things back to 'reality', citing 'sources' and 'facts' etc - surely this is reflective of an S preference, for grounding a theory rather than embracing something new.


I'd guess:
1)People who have a predisposition to rejecting anything without provable support are more likely to be S, while N types tend to be more confident in using their intuition to fill in gaps left by a lack of empirical evidence.

2)N vs S is more about how people handle things in the absence of facts, than whether or not one chooses to look at or ignore available facts.

The above statements probably can't be strongly backed up by any kind of empirical evidence, outside of stuff like picking "theory" over "facts" on MBTI questionnaires being used to separate N from S. So looking at things from the meta layer, if what I guess is true, how I personally feel about these predictions could be an indicator of how "intuitive" I am.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> I had a thought earlier - anyone think people who try to shit on other peoples new ideas, are Sensors?
> Trying to bring things back to 'reality', citing 'sources' and 'facts' etc - surely this is reflective of an S preference, for grounding a theory rather than embracing something new.


I wouldn't say no, but this is a quality that pertains more to STs than to S types in general. T lends itself to scepticism and criticism, except this is scepticism grounded in the tangible, rather than on an abstract plane. If NTs are the types to argue for hours and hours about what an S type might call "nothing", then an ST would likely be much more direct in the subject matter at hand.

I still waver between F and T for you, Turi. Why do you type yourself as J?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> I don't see a reason to doubt INTJ, @Merriweather.
> 
> I had a thought earlier - anyone think people who try to shit on other peoples new ideas, are Sensors?
> Trying to bring things back to 'reality', citing 'sources' and 'facts' etc - surely this is reflective of an S preference, for grounding a theory rather than embracing something new.


lol, it's just being skeptical.

If I were to believe to any idea a person suggested without using my critical thinking then I would still think that the world is flat and that lizards control the world.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ruri The Typer said:


> lol, it's just being skeptical.
> 
> If I were to believe to any idea a person suggested without using my critical thinking then I would still think that the world is flat and that lizards control the world.


I take it you and @Turi got into a discussion that went nowhere? Or am I just jumping the gun here?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Soul Kitchen said:


> I take it you and @Turi got into a discussion that went nowhere? Or am I just jumping the gun here?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ruri The Typer said:


>


I guess I'm just jumping the gun, then. It was all one big intuitive leap that went nowhere. Forget I said anything.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Soul Kitchen said:


> I guess I'm just jumping the gun, then. It was all one big intuitive leap that went nowhere. Forget I said anything.


 @Soul Kitchen if you were a _*true intuitive*_ you'd believe this discussion happened, regardless of if someone pointed out the facts, such as no evidence in the post history. Are you sure you're not ISTP?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ocean Helm said:


> @Soul Kitchen if you were a _*true intuitive*_ you'd believe this discussion happened, regardless of if someone pointed out the facts, such as no evidence in the post history. Are you sure you're not ISTP?


Not sure if trolling, but whatever.  I'm a hardcore N, man. I scored as N every time I took a serious MBTI test, and I'm wasting my time discussing some abstract theory because, hey, who needs tangible stuff when I can enlarge my noggin?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Soul Kitchen said:


> Not sure if trolling, but whatever.  I'm a hardcore N, man. I scored as N every time I took a serious MBTI test, and I'm wasting my time discussing some abstract theory because, hey, who needs tangible stuff when I can enlarge my noggin?


If you were a *true intuitive* you would figure out it is a joke almost instantaneously with lightning-fast intuition.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ocean Helm said:


> If you were a *true intuitive* you would figure out it is a joke almost instantaneously with lightning-fast intuition.


Much like your most recent reply is a joke, then.


----------



## Turi

Soul Kitchen said:


> I still waver between F and T for you, Turi. Why do you type yourself as J?


Re: F/T - yeah, this is the closest tossup and tbh if I could select INxJ on this forum, I would, and I'd be comfortable with that.
I feel like push comes to shove, I'm a T, even though I tested officially as an F.


* *





There are some sort of.. giveaways.. re: dichotomy, at least - I mean, nobody would describe me as warm, affectionate, caring, nurturing etc - I'd only ever get logical, rational, analytical etc you get the gist.
The 'F' is kind of.. in my head, if that makes sense.
I prefer truth over tact, and I don't take anything personally even though I make it look like I do on here sometimes via jokes and sarcasm nobody gets (because, it's text, and I don't point them out).
Another thing is I'm more interested in peoples thoughts, than their feelings - something I thought was 'F' was considering other peoples thoughts/beliefs/opinions etc - when really, isn't that 'T'?

There are a _lot _of 'F' things I relate to, I don't feel like it's a strong preference either way.
Wouldn't at all be surprised if I had true 'F' preferences.




Re: J - covered a lot of this earlier in this thread, admittedly it's a massive thread.


* *




A couple of things that suggest a J preference re: MBTI is that I prefer to get things done right off the bat if possible, I prefer to know exactly what's going on regarding plans or outings etc - I mean if possible, I would want practically every second planned out when out and about, can't stand surprises or disruptions to my 'schedule' even if I don't really use literal schedules - one question that always sticks out as a clear J preference is that 'do you feel more comfortable before a decision or after a decision?'..

..it's not that basic, but, who the hell feels comfortable before a decision?
I assume, P types.
I hate being distracted, vastly prefer to be able to just focus on one thing at a time and if I haven't been able to complete something then it plays on my mind.

Even the quizzes I created, they were all smashed out in one shot because I just had to have them finished, once I'd started, there was no going back - I'm uncomfortable with leaving things just kinda 'sitting'.

I don't know. Seems 'J' to me.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> Re: F/T - yeah, this is the closest tossup and tbh if I could select INxJ on this forum, I would, and I'd be comfortable with that.
> I feel like push comes to shove, I'm a T, even though I tested officially as an F.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some sort of.. giveaways.. re: dichotomy, at least - I mean, nobody would describe me as warm, affectionate, caring, nurturing etc - I'd only ever get logical, rational, analytical etc you get the gist.
> The 'F' is kind of.. in my head, if that makes sense.
> I prefer truth over tact, and I don't take anything personally even though I make it look like I do on here sometimes via jokes and sarcasm nobody gets (because, it's text, and I don't point them out).
> Another thing is I'm more interested in peoples thoughts, than their feelings - something I thought was 'F' was considering other peoples thoughts/beliefs/opinions etc - when really, isn't that 'T'?
> 
> There are a _lot _of 'F' things I relate to, I don't feel like it's a strong preference either way.
> Wouldn't at all be surprised if I had true 'F' preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: J - covered a lot of this earlier in this thread, admittedly it's a massive thread.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things that suggest a J preference re: MBTI is that I prefer to get things done right off the bat if possible, I prefer to know exactly what's going on regarding plans or outings etc - I mean if possible, I would want practically every second planned out when out and about, can't stand surprises or disruptions to my 'schedule' even if I don't really use literal schedules - one question that always sticks out as a clear J preference is that 'do you feel more comfortable before a decision or after a decision?'..
> 
> ..it's not that basic, but, who the hell feels comfortable before a decision?
> I assume, P types.
> I hate being distracted, vastly prefer to be able to just focus on one thing at a time and if I haven't been able to complete something then it plays on my mind.
> 
> Even the quizzes I created, they were all smashed out in one shot because I just had to have them finished, once I'd started, there was no going back - I'm uncomfortable with leaving things just kinda 'sitting'.
> 
> I don't know. Seems 'J' to me.


I'm sold on J, and I too would choose T over F for you. INTJ it is.


----------



## Turi

Soul Kitchen said:


> I'm sold on J, and I too would choose T over F for you. INTJ it is.


You sold on P for yourself?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> You sold on P for yourself?


Yep. I can force myself to work to a schedule when necessary, mainly as a means of stopping myself from procrastinating. But what makes me a P instead of a J is that it's not second nature for me. Too much routine and schedule in my life, and I just want to throw it all out the window and free myself. When I make big decisions, I prefer to leave things a little open as to where I could go with my next step.

In my spare time, I usually just take each day as it comes, often not being sure what I'd do on a given day until that day comes around. On top of that, I'm constantly reconsidering my understandings of things, and have an appetite for novelty of experience.


----------



## Max

... Wait? You guys are LIVING your LIVES? 

... I can't believe it myself. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Helm

Damn didn't think I'd end up replying to something like this again but I felt compelled to.


Turi said:


> A couple of things that suggest a J preference re: MBTI is that I prefer to get things done right off the bat if possible, I prefer to know exactly what's going on regarding plans or outings etc


A lot of people don't like being deprived of information about what they are getting themselves into because it's ceding control to another party. This reasoning actually is reasoning I'd associate with NP but it's pretty obvious to see how Js could relate to it too.


> I mean if possible, I would want practically every second planned out when out and about


This would be a strong indicator of J to me, but if you prefer every second planned out when out and about, why don't you use literal schedules?


> can't stand surprises or disruptions to my 'schedule' even if I don't really use literal schedules


This sounds SJ except for the part about not using literal schedules.


> one question that always sticks out as a clear J preference is that 'do you feel more comfortable before a decision or after a decision?'..


It depends on the kind of a decision. I get a decent amount of fear about making the right decision, but that's more of a neuroticism thing, and you got 100% Assertive which means you are low neuroticism. The J vs P (more like SJ vs NP) part of it would be more like tolerance to being forced into making decisions that constrain yourself.


> ..it's not that basic, but, who the hell feels comfortable before a decision?
> I assume, P types.


I don't think any types would. Maybe having to make decisions stresses out ExTJs less than other types. Just an idea though. I sure don't feel comfortable before a lot of decisions because it means I have to deprive myself of a possibility.


> I hate being distracted, vastly prefer to be able to just focus on one thing at a time and if I haven't been able to complete something then it plays on my mind.


I think most people hate being distracted or not being able to complete things, it's more like P types get distracted more often by a certain kind of welcomed and _wanted_ distractions and have more reasons not to complete things. I'm not really sure about the aversion to multitasking. It could be an IJ thing. I like being able to use my full mind for things though which can mean less multitasking. It's sort of like I feel like I am able to produce a better product when I use all my "RAM" for something and once I start on something new it's hard to get that RAM back in its full form because my longer term memory is full of holes.


> Even the quizzes I created, they were all smashed out in one shot because I just had to have them finished, once I'd started, there was no going back - I'm uncomfortable with leaving things just kinda 'sitting'.


What's a hypothetical P type supposed to do here? I don't think most people will want to do a small task in multiple sittings, mainly because of the thing I described with the RAM. I prefer getting my thoughts out while I still can, before I forget them. If it's an annoyingly repetitive task I can get obsessed with getting it done in one go just so I don't have to interrupt things I actually want to do in order to start it up again. Getting house chores and such done all at once allows more undistracted future freedom which appeals to my P side.


> I don't know. Seems 'J' to me.


Seems like mainly general people things phrased in a way that is intended to support the conclusion of being J.


----------



## Reila

Yes for both of the users above.


----------



## Pippo

Yes to the above.

-------------------------------------

Two strongest preferences were N and T, in this order:

N > T > J > I

I/E was always closest for me, and I was typically fairly J but not very close.

I'm not the "plan everything, use lists" kind of guy, but I'll use a planner to get an idea of what's happening in the coming weeks and keep a fairly flexible schedule.

I'm also not an improviser, though it's seemed to serve me fairly well whenever I needed it. Still can stress and drain me, but I'm comfortable, perhaps entertained, by having to wake up early in the morning and only having about 10 minutes to get ready every now and then.


----------



## catharsiis

Yeah, INTJ seems to fit.

For the sake of this thread, I'll say I'm leaning towards INTP currently.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

IxTx if I had to guess


----------



## Literally Gone

Yeeee for you.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> I don't see a reason to doubt INTJ, @Merriweather.
> 
> I had a thought earlier - anyone think people who try to shit on other peoples new ideas, are Sensors?
> Trying to bring things back to 'reality', citing 'sources' and 'facts' etc - surely this is reflective of an S preference, for grounding a theory rather than embracing something new.


I wondered this too, from when I liked to theorize beyond the established theory, but maybe it's more of a Ne thing, more inclined to explore underneath the facts, seeking beyond the surface of what is widely accepted--or maybe Ni, with it's intuitive insights and "just knowing" there's more to the theory, and the current stack model not adding up or feeling right.

I also like your INP theory of being dominant Ni, potentially, but again, I'm not one big into concrete cognitive functions. I do believe the ones around here that question and delve deeper into the theory are more likely dominant N's, but I wouldn't label those that don't, rather sticking to the established and facts, sensors. I think dominant "Te" users, if we use the cognitive functions as an example, would remain stout in their beliefs, citing data and sources to justify their stance, regardless of having intuition auxiliary or not.


----------



## Max

Knave said:


> I wondered this too, from when I liked to theorize beyond the established theory, but maybe it's more of a Ne thing, more inclined to explore underneath the facts, seeking beyond the surface of what is widely accepted--or maybe Ni, with it's intuitive insights and "just knowing" there's more to the theory, and the current stack model not adding up or feeling right.
> 
> I also like your INP theory of being dominant Ni, potentially, but again, I'm not one big into concrete cognitive functions. I do believe the ones around here that question and delve deeper into the theory are more likely dominant N's, but I wouldn't label those that don't, rather sticking to the established and facts, sensors. I think dominant "Te" users, if we use the cognitive functions as an example, would remain stout in their beliefs, citing data and sources to justify their stance, regardless of having intuition auxiliary or not.


Yes, dominant T (Ti) and Auxiliary N (Ne) makes sense for you. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

I remember when you started posting here, I think you typed yourself as INFP or ENFP, right? INTP is quite the jump from these two types, but I actually do think it fits you well. 

@Knave

Next poster can skip me.


----------



## Pippo

VI proved his point on his type.

I'll bet probably if he doesn't relate all that much, but in my defense, his type-me thread had a great amount of Ne.


----------



## Temizzle

Mmmm still don't read much Ni


----------



## Pippo

Yes


Temizzle said:


> Mmmm still don't read much Ni


A better question to ask, in that case, is if you read much Se, Si, Ne, Ti, or Te.

Been entertaining Ti-dom for a few days.


----------



## Enoch

An absolute plonker.


----------



## Knave

Reila said:


> I remember when you started posting here, I think you typed yourself as INFP or ENFP, right? INTP is quite the jump from these two types, but I actually do think it fits you well.
> 
> @Knave
> 
> Next poster can skip me.


I'm not so sure INFP and INTP have to be quite different. I feel I could easily be either one, or a blending of the two. 

Enoch is very likely xNFP


----------



## Pippo

I don't think xNxP was ever really in doubt.

Inferior Functions have been useful for me in typing myself and finding the I/E difference between types.

Inferior Fe, Te, or Si is what's at your feet.

I'm more inclined toward ENFP or INTP


----------



## Reila

Merriweather is accurately typed, I suppose.



Knave said:


> I'm not so sure INFP and INTP have to be quite different. I feel I could easily be either one, or a blending of the two.
> 
> Enoch is very likely xNFP


I don't think there is such thing as being a blending of two types. Also, INTP and INFP are not all that much alike.

Skip me.


----------



## Enoch

Merriweather said:


> Inferior Functions have been useful for me in typing myself and finding the I/E difference between types.


Liar.


----------



## Max

Merriweather said:


> VI proved his point on his type.
> 
> I'll bet probably if he doesn't relate all that much, but in my defense, his type-me thread had a great amount of Ne.





> Extroverted Intuition (Ne)
> *IEIs are capable of generating a large number of possibilities and ideas, but are likely to view such an exercise with disinterest as opposed to their more natural process of developing explanatory insights about the dynamics of a situation.* They may be inclined to continually revisit and expand upon or better organize their existing areas of intellectual interest or mental concoctions instead of moving on to new ideas.


I think this fits me quite well. 

The definition of "Ne" within an INFp (INFJ) Socionics type. 

I do tend to do the second part quite a lot when I am writing novels. I tend to develop these ideas and encorporate them into the theme of the novel, as opposed to have a bunch of random events/ideas/concepts tell the story. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Yes
> 
> A better question to ask, in that case, is if you read much Se, Si, Ne, Ti, or Te.
> 
> Been entertaining Ti-dom for a few days.


Well, I think one clear example of a Ti-user is @Turi... read this:


> Introverted thinkers want to create a vast web of knowledge, and find ways in which everything is interrelated. They like to learn for the sake of learning. It is less about putting something out into the world and more about making an independent discovery or forming an inner blueprint for how the world works. Ti users are skeptical of rules and the scientific method, whereas Te users like to take pre-established rules and use them to efficiently organize the outer world or make new discoveries.


For you in particular, it's tougher to discern Ti vs Te because you are an introvert, so if you do use Te it's in your auxiliary position and thus less pronounced. You prefer to process first via Pi and THEN make decisions. Ti is constantly evaluating and reevaluating -- adjusting and readjusting their internal models and frameworks for how various things work (e.g. @Turi). Read this:


> Extraverted Thinking is very action-oriented, because it focuses more on the outer world of people and things than the internal world. This is why ENTJs and ESTJs will seem extremely goal-oriented, motivated, and ready to push forward when making a decision or devising a plan. Those with auxiliary Extraveerted Thinking; INTJs and ISTJs, will consult the inner world of Intuition or Sensing before they access Extraverted Thinking. This makes them seem a little more quiet and reflective before they move forward into action or decision-making.


In general it's a tough call -- Rorschach test really -- I'm not sure what is behind you evaluating and re-evaluating what your type is constantly asking strangers on input. It's hard to discern if this is Ti re-evaluation with Fe input, or if this is a Pi function trying to get a more holistic sense from internal / external perspectives. 

I will tell you though, my holistic sense, based on all of my interactions with you and reading pages and pages of your writing about yourself, your memories, your past experiences, how you function, I _*certainly*_ sense you use Si.

If you want to read more here is the source: What Type of Thinker Are You?


----------



## Crowbo

@Temizzle I agree with you on Turi being Ti. That's usually the impression I get with him.

I've read that psy junk article. good descriptions. I know that Ti suits me better than Te.

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand cognitive functions.


----------



## Turi

@Ocean Helm -








@Enoch - ENFP is solid. @Knave - INTP is solid. @Merriweather - INTJ is solid. @Reila - INTJ is solid. @VirtualInsanity - ESxP type who has overinflated their (negative) intuition ala most FB 'INFJ' types. @Temizzle - ESTJ seems more fitting due to your aversion to anything that's not literal - of course, being an ExTJ type might just swamp out whatever the S/N is anyway.
@Crowbo - ISFJ, haha. No, but seriously, are you actually an E type? Taking a couple of pictures of yourself pulling a face doesn't indicate Extraversion, to me. Posting all day on an internet forum, well, that's introversion, imo.



Something I think people need to keep in mind re: S/N is that whichever you are, it should rule your life and be how you perceive the world - it shouldn't be brief moments of bad feelings/hunches and getting negative premonitions of bad things etc, if your 'intuition' is typically 'bad' or 'negative', then you're actually an S type recognizing your inferior intuition when it appears.

Likewise, if you're generally pretty detached but recognize that you have good hand-eye co-ordination sometimes, or actually notice yourself being in touch with the real-world, then you're probably an N type recognizing an inferior Sensing.
Your true preference shouldn't come as a 'surprise', I suppose, is what I'm trying to get at.

Another way of putting it might be, if you make an 'F' decision and think to yourself how kind and considerate you are, no matter what other people say - then you're recognizing something that's not a default preference and you're probably a 'T' type.
That kinda thing.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> Well, I think one clear example of a Ti-user is @*Turi*... read this:
> 
> 
> For you in particular, it's tougher to discern Ti vs Te because you are an introvert, so if you do use Te it's in your auxiliary position and thus less pronounced. You prefer to process first via Pi and THEN make decisions. Ti is constantly evaluating and reevaluating -- adjusting and readjusting their internal models and frameworks for how various things work (e.g. @*Turi*). Read this:
> 
> 
> In general it's a tough call -- Rorschach test really -- I'm not sure what is behind you evaluating and re-evaluating what your type is constantly asking strangers on input. It's hard to discern if this is Ti re-evaluation with Fe input, or if this is a Pi function trying to get a more holistic sense from internal / external perspectives.
> 
> I will tell you though, my holistic sense, based on all of my interactions with you and reading pages and pages of your writing about yourself, your memories, your past experiences, how you function, I _*certainly*_ sense you use Si.
> 
> If you want to read more here is the source: What Type of Thinker Are You?


#TiDomMasterRace
#ComeAtMeBruh

But seriously, that's one of the better descriptions I've seen in a while. I still feel Fe is more prominent than Ti for Turok tho.


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> #TiDomMasterRace
> #ComeAtMeBruh
> 
> But seriously, that's one of the better descriptions I've seen in a while. I still feel Fe is more prominent than Ti for Turok tho.


#NTMasterRace
#NotUntilSniperPandaGoesIntoHibernation

Yee be accurately typed.
@Athena_ @Asmodaeus
You 2 are my backup on that first assertion!


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand cognitive functions.


Where do you gather this?



flyincaveman said:


> But seriously, that's one of the better descriptions I've seen in a while. I still feel Fe is more prominent than Ti for Turok tho.


Agreed.



Turi said:


> @[MENTION=458658]Temizzle - ESTJ seems more fitting due to your aversion to anything that's not literal - of course, being an ExTJ type might just swamp out whatever the S/N is anyway.


----------



## Crowbo

Temizzle said:


> Where do you gather this?
> 
> 
> Agreed.


I'm joking


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


>


Mmhmm, I said it _then_.
Doesn't change what I'm saying _now_.
The more I read of your posts, the more I think S is more likely.

You don't embrace anything new, or anything you can't literally see and read about - you don't taint information you pass on with your own subjective interpretation (so, imo, you're accurately typed as an 'E') - instead, what you do, is cherry-pick snippets you think will support your point etc - this is different.. it doesn't come across as an intuitive expressing their own intuitive understanding of information, it comes across as a sensor putting forth specific information they see as 'facts' that agree with what they're saying.

There is likely an argument to be made for inferior intuition, for you, considering how intolerant you appear to be of anything intuitive.
You literally call people out, when they're expressing their intuition rather than relying on facts, evidence and real-world data to convey their point - this doesn't work with the 'function stack', as I do believe you're an 'E' as I mentioned above - it does work, if we consider both intuition and feeling to be shithouse in an ESTJ, though, rather than it just be 'F' specific - which is more true to the theory anyway, imo.


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> I'm joking


Best part is, he doesn't have to understand since he doesn't believe in them!


----------



## Max

@Turi - An Intuitive having a life outside theories and forums? HEAVEN FORBID THAT EVER HAPPENING.

[Caps added for emphasis on the sarcasm]

/lesigh 

If I used Se as my dominant function, I would be burned out and laying in some hedge somewhere. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

VirtualInsanity said:


> If I used Se as my dominant function, I would be burned out and laying in some hedge somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


..what is 'Se', in your own words?


----------



## The Lawyer

Closet estp


----------



## Literally Gone

Yeeee!


----------



## The Lawyer

Yeehaw, new esfp on the block


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> Yeeee!


Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Accurate


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> ..what is 'Se', in your own words?


Realism, living in the moment, external, action-orientated, short-term goals, fact-based, evidence-based, concrete, not very abstract, experience-based, sensory-based (five senses). 

... Now tell me what "Ni-Te" is in your own words without using a copypasta from online. Or some biased article. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Best part is, he doesn't have to understand since he doesn't believe in them!


Mmm I do believe in them loosely. 



Turi said:


> Mmhmm, I said it _then_.
> Doesn't change what I'm saying _now_.
> The more I read of your posts, the more I think S is more likely.
> 
> You don't embrace anything new, or anything you can't literally see and read about - you don't taint information you pass on with your own subjective interpretation (so, imo, you're accurately typed as an 'E') - instead, what you do, is cherry-pick snippets you think will support your point etc - this is different.. it doesn't come across as an intuitive expressing their own intuitive understanding of information, it comes across as a sensor putting forth specific information they see as 'facts' that agree with what they're saying.
> 
> There is likely an argument to be made for inferior intuition, for you, considering how intolerant you appear to be of anything intuitive.
> You literally call people out, when they're expressing their intuition rather than relying on facts, evidence and real-world data to convey their point - this doesn't work with the 'function stack', as I do believe you're an 'E' as I mentioned above - it does work, if we consider both intuition and feeling to be shithouse in an ESTJ, though, rather than it just be 'F' specific - which is more true to the theory anyway, imo.


I see where you're coming from, but I think you are jumping the gun on several points here. 

I am very open to new information, but often times the way I communicate comes across as if I'm not. That's because I have a BS filter where info that seems redundant or incorrectly built up ("illogical") is just tossed aside. The reason for this is... well for example when you're studying a topic and your professor drops a huge textbook on you, there are students who ream the book word by word but I find most of the time this is really inefficient and you end up wasting your time reading shit that has no benefit to you, torturing yourself. Better skip to the meat. 

Also, "cherry-pick" isn't the right word. I pick the info necessary to build an argument -- not blatantly ignore stuff that doesn't support my claim. The key difference is I try to build arguments that make sense and add up in reality rather than just making an argument that I want to push forth, which is more "cherry-picking". 

I think you're misunderstanding how I work -- I really enjoy off-the-wall theories and philosophizing -- in fact that's what I prefer to talk about with anyone. When I confront it asking for reasoning, that's just me testing the claims -- I enjoy the back and forth banter and I appreciate being challenged myself. In a sense, I'm trying to help you build your theories into reality or help you kill it in the cradle if it will lead to a dead end so you don't waste time chasing a dead lead.


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> Realism, living in the moment, external, action-orientated, short-term goals, fact-based, evidence-based, concrete, not very abstract, experience-based, sensory-based (five senses).
> 
> ... Now tell me what "Ni-Te" is in your own words without using a copypasta from online. Or some biased article.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Lmfao I want to see this too. No fucking cheating @Turi... (he's gonna cheat)


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Mmm I do believe in them loosely.
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I think you are jumping the gun on several points here.
> 
> I am very open to new information, but often times the way I communicate comes across as if I'm not. That's because I have a BS filter where info that seems redundant or incorrectly built up ("illogical") is just tossed aside. The reason for this is... well for example when you're studying a topic and your professor drops a huge textbook on you, there are students who ream the book word by word but I find most of the time this is really inefficient and you end up wasting your time reading shit that has no benefit to you, torturing yourself. Better skip to the meat.
> 
> Also, "cherry-pick" isn't the right word. I pick the info necessary to build an argument -- not blatantly ignore stuff that doesn't support my claim. The key difference is I try to build arguments that make sense and add up in reality rather than just making an argument that I want to push forth, which is more "cherry-picking".
> 
> I think you're misunderstanding how I work -- I really enjoy off-the-wall theories and philosophizing -- in fact that's what I prefer to talk about with anyone. When I confront it asking for reasoning, that's just me testing the claims -- I enjoy the back and forth banter and I appreciate being challenged myself. In a sense, I'm trying to help you build your theories into reality or help you kill it in the cradle if it will lead to a dead end so you don't waste time chasing a dead lead.


I was talking about Turi...


----------



## Turi

VirtualInsanity said:


> Realism, living in the moment, external, action-orientated, short-term goals, fact-based, evidence-based, concrete, not very abstract, experience-based, sensory-based (five senses).
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


..this is in your own words, is it?

I don't see a need to describe what you people refer to as 'Ni' in my own words, as I've created multiple threads that do precisely that already.
With regards to 'Te' - I would associate that mostly with ExTJ characteristics, of which I possess only the xxTJ in MBTI terminology really, due to introversion being one of my strongest preferences - a clean-sweep.

A brief run-down of traits I believe I share in common with other xxTJ types - you can read this as perhaps a watered-down version of 'Te' if you like.


Once I start something, I want it done, no stops, and I want other people to be the same way.
I can get so caught up in this need to complete things in one-shot that I can forget to eat/drink and recognize when I'm too tired to really produce anything useful.
I am driven towards achieving my own goals and I like to push other people towards achieving theirs as well - and I can prove this (and I obviously have a focus on competency, hence this section and if you will note there is an inherent focus on competency that creeps into my questions in quizzes as well).
Although I like to do things my own way - typical of N types - the relevant section is the part where I 'like to do them', i.e 'do them', i.e actually get things done - if things are left kind of up in the air, or waiting to be done, it annoys me. 
I enjoy making what's in my mind come to fruition.

I would go on, but it's a waste of my time to do so, and I've intentionally only outlined the behaviours - it doesn't make sense for me to describe what 'Te' is, as I don't relate to the ExTJ "Extraverted Thinking type" that it implies.


----------



## Reila

I see you as a Ti user, so from my perspective, you are no INTJ. Perhaps INFJ as you typed yourself originally.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> I see you as a Ti user, so from my perspective, you are no INTJ. Perhaps INFJ as you typed yourself originally.


'Ti' is the introverted thinking type, i.e, IxTx - INFJ types are not 'Ti' types.
In this respect, INTJ types are introverted thinking types. Hence the introversion.
It makes no sense at all that somebody who prefers introversion would prefer an extraverted form of thinking.
That would make them an extravert.


----------



## Literally Gone

If you're an INTJ, I'm an ESFJ. This is for both of the above posters.


----------



## Literally Gone

Reila said:


> I see you as a Ti user, so from my perspective, you are no INTJ. Perhaps INFJ as you typed yourself originally.


Perhaps you should change your signature so that your Enneagram is consistent.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Getting carried away whilst climbing the diving board and jumping off I had not realized that the pool was without water, and none of the lifeguards could swim.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Turi said:


> I don't loathe everyone and have never suggested anything along those lines - I'm just an introvert.
> Re: your experience - can you provide links? I'd like to see the ISFJs that are mistyping as INTJs.
> 
> I don't want everyone to 'fall in line' - I just want people to get shit done once we've started on something, rather than want to take a million breaks and detours - this is in direct relation to making my 'visions' come to fruition.
> I'm literally thinking about people helping me get what's in my head, out - I'm not thinking about humanity in general.


 @Turi

I've wondered more than once if you are dyslexic; have ADHD; got some other kind of disorder related to an inability related to reading comprehension because if you reread what I wrote--and punctuation matters, nowhere did I suggest that you are as ISFJ. I'm not gonna do the comprehending for you.

INTJf is a closed forum now. You missed your window, dude. 

Of course you've said--your latest "said..." you don't care what type you are, pulling words willy-nilly as is your wont when you want, so no surprise, you won't lament that for the 10 plus years you could have joined, you didn't--and now you can't.

And as you don't care about sources and citings and such (your words again don't seem to mean much from minute to minute as anything but fodder for your latest assertions that last about as long as a puppy's attention for potty training), I won't waste any energy supplying what you won't supply others. 

I'm sure this will work out well for all concerned.


----------



## Max

Sí, eres correcto.
(Yes you are correct). 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Yes to the above.


VirtualInsanity said:


> Yes that is in my own words. Does your biased, shit-filled mind not think that 'a sensor' (as you have typed me) has the capacity to use their own subjective, abstract definitions to describe the functions in their own words?
> 
> Do you think that only 'hardcore intuitives' are capable of theoretical learning and processing of theoretical information or something?
> 
> To be honest, the way that you have described "Te" to me seems a lot more concreted based than what I have described "Se" as being. Infact, dare I say that your Ni and Se sound a LOT close together than you let on them to be. It sounds like you could be an ENTJ or even a heavy Se-type like an ISxP.
> 
> There is no chance in hell that you are really as introverted as you let on to be. You do a hell of a lot of a lot more things than a lot of people here and you also have the drive to get them done, which a lot of Introverts don't have.
> 
> And anyway, you can't tell me straight up about "Ni" on the spot because you can't do it. You don't really know enough about it to do that.
> 
> You really are a try-hard INTJ wannabe. You think that people will somehow "respect" you if you are an "INTJ" (or even another "Intellectual" type).
> 
> The truth is, no-one is gonna respect you based on type. They are gonna respect you for being your own person and for actually taking the time to listen to other people and their opinions and responding to them appropiately.
> 
> /End.
> 
> That is all I have to give to you, Man.


I think you ought to keep in mind that a man is not encompassed by his arguments.

I don't believe much of @Turi 's whole "INxP = Ni" posts, etc, but I do still vaguely respect him as a human being.

Call bullshit where you see bullshit, but know how to go about it. If you spout things like this, it's just that, spouting things, and there's nothing gained from that except more tension.

Turi is not my favorite human being, and his methods of discussing with other people and typing are questionable, but these kinds of attacks (from any side, mind you) are absolutely disgusting.

I think you also ought to keep in mind the difference between misguided and malevolent.

-------------------------
On another note, Socionics seems to have pretty good definitions for the functions. I plan on exploring them more.


----------



## Enoch

It's started to rain.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> I feel like I'm hilarious and constantly hammering out pure gold after pure *gold*, but nobody gets them and people wind up not liking me.


I agree.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> I feel like I'm hilarious and constantly hammering out pure gold after pure *gold*, but nobody gets them and people wind up not liking me.
> 
> *skip me*


It must be fools gold then.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Here we go again - I know nothing will come of this, because, well, you never produce results - but okay:
> 
> Quote precisely where I suggested you were an ESFJ.


With pleasure. Let's get started.



Turi said:


> @Temizzle - ESTJ seems more fitting due to your aversion to anything that's not literal - of course, being an ExTJ type might just swamp out whatever the S/N is anyway.


Here is you opening a discussion on my type. 
Keep in mind this is in response to me questioning your type, and you completely avoiding it and flipping the conversation onto me.
My interpretation: You felt on the spot and felt like you needed to rebuttal, this is your best attempt. 



Turi said:


> Mmhmm, I said it _then_.
> Doesn't change what I'm saying _now_.
> The more I read of your posts, the more I think S is more likely.
> 
> You don't embrace anything new, or anything you can't literally see and read about - you don't taint information you pass on with your own subjective interpretation (so, imo, you're accurately typed as an 'E') - instead, what you do, is cherry-pick snippets you think will support your point etc - this is different.. it doesn't come across as an intuitive expressing their own intuitive understanding of information, it comes across as a sensor putting forth specific information they see as 'facts' that agree with what they're saying.
> 
> There is likely an argument to be made for inferior intuition, for you, considering how intolerant you appear to be of anything intuitive.
> You literally call people out, when they're expressing their intuition rather than relying on facts, evidence and real-world data to convey their point - this doesn't work with the 'function stack', as I do believe you're an 'E' as I mentioned above - it does work, if we consider both intuition and feeling to be shithouse in an ESTJ, though, rather than it just be 'F' specific - which is more true to the theory anyway, imo.


Here is you further continuing the discussion on my type, suggesting I use 'S' preference. 
My interpretation: You're in too deep with your accusation at this point. You're already embarrassed from avoiding answering questions on your type and throwing out an accusation on mine, so you decide to run with it.



Temizzle said:


> P.S. For those on the fence of ENTJ / ESTJ for me...
> 
> Sensing is a trait I've been actively trying to develop. Most of my life I scorned at it because I sensed a clear difference between the types of interactions and conversations most people around me have day to day -- simplistic topics, gossip, who is doing what, what are the hot brands, etc. and the types of interactions with those select few who enjoy theorizing, analyzing groups of people as a whole, talking about scientific possibilities, especially philosophy: meaning of life, why we are here, the nature of the universe at large beyond what we already know. I've also enjoyed discussing romantic motivators, lessons learned, why people do what they do, what type of people different individuals are. Only recently I'm starting to learn that having S traits are really helpful, almost necessary... you can't get along with most people if you don't speak that language.
> 
> I dated an ISFP for many years and her constant complaint was I was always looking ahead and never satisfied with the present. That was our main disconnect -- she wanted everything quickly now and I wanted to look ahead and constantly improve things around me and make sure that we are building to a grand future. I was really dissatisfied with her when I brought up deeper topics and all she could muster up was an "uh-huh" or a "yeah I know" with nothing to add on. -- This dissatisfaction I get conversing with most people. But I'm learning to enjoy small talk and people's company just for the sake of company.
> 
> I really have little respect for the established way things are or people in authority positions. I view everyone on an equal plane and judge people based on the way they think and what they produce. I can appreciate someone in a position of authority if they handle business well or if they climbed there for a reason, but respecting someone on merit alone is something I have never done in my entire life. That extends to procedures, or establishments in general.
> 
> That said, if there are good reasons for things as the way they are, I think there is little point in wasting energy re-inventing the wheel. Even so, I'm always open to improving it -- for example, re-vamping personality tests ala @Turi.
> 
> Within organizations, I very quickly burn out maintaining things the way they are. Very. quickly. If, on the other hand, my project is to venture into new territory or even establish something that didn't exist before, I can get really excited and passionate about it. I prefer to delegate the implementation to others though -- I like to be the overseer making sure things are heading in the right direction.
> 
> I mean even the stuff I consume -- I really love literature ~~ Dostoevsky, Steinbeck, Nabokov, anything dystopian future -- in terms of movies / shows I can't watch anything simplistic or action for the sake of action (except maybe 300 lol guilty pleasure for it), I prefer stuff like The Godfather, Good Will Hunting, Interstellar, Star Wars guilty pleasure.. huge fan. In terms of superhero movies I can't stand most of them but I really enjoyed the recent Batman trilogy -- thought they were very well made with lots of symbolism and lessons to be learned -- In particular I'll always remember in Dark Knight rises -- making the leap without a rope -- a lesson so profound to me.
> 
> I can go on and on I mean I really can just ask I'll tell more.
> 
> In particular... note this:
> 
> 
> And you can read more from this source if you'd like: Differentiating ESTJ and ENTJ masterpost


My diatribe rebuttal to you "suggesting" ESTJ over ENTJ to me. The discussion is whether I use Ni or Si. 



Turi said:


> @Temizzle - are you sure you're not an introvert?


In response to my diatribe, you further the discussion of my type by suggesting I'm an introvert.
My interpretation: At this point you've read what I wrote and realize you can't continue arguing ESTJ since ESTJ is clearly not an option. Instead, you try a sideways approach and question another dimension: Are you an introvert? Half-baked idea, but again, avoiding being pinned down, you try to escape.



Turi said:


> FWIW, your post is _decidedly _ExFJ.
> That has got to be the biggest Extraverted Feeler post I've seen on this forum.


Within the context of a discussion on my type, here is where you suggest I'm an ExFJ. 
My interpretation: You realized introvert was too half-baked of an idea, found an alternative parallel with again, some half-baked reasoning and jump the gun with a decidedly side-ways interpretation: ExFJ. Note: it's ExFJ now, so you concede your original point that I am an Si-user with "inferior iNtuition", otherwise you would have said ESFJ here. 



Turi said:


> I'm not sure I need to.
> Re-read your post.
> 
> The entire thing is you being ExFJ overlord and affirming other people, maintaining 'harmony' amongst yourself and other seemingly like-minded individuals.


My interpretation: Further running with the torch -- at this point, you've diverted the crowd from the original questioning of your type, you've accused me of ESTJ, ran too far with it, gotten disproven, took a sideways turn to Introversion, realized that was retarded, took another sideways turn to ExFJ where you abandon initial Si accusation, and are now repeating the Fe suggestion with... no real reasoning.
To which I rebuttal: 


> It's where you extravert what. I think you put an ESFJ in a business setting they'll quickly burn out feeling like a fish out of water, even if it's a group with 30 people. Try to socialize on emotional grounds and everyone around you shuns you because they'd rather focus on something else. Similarly, flip that coil in shoot-the-shit environments. I could picture Te users burn out because not only is their feeling introverted, but it's in a lower position. Large discomfort expressing their emotions.


Explaining why I'm not an ESFJ for sure let alone an Fe-user at all. 

To which you reply: 


> I wouldn't underestimate ESFJs like that!
> They're amazing in exactly those situations, from my experience. ... etc.


Within the context of our discussion on my type, this is where you suggest ESFJ for my type. 
My interpretation: You've completely lost track of your original point, you don't even know what you're doing, but you're happy that you were able to divert the conversation from the original accusation on your type as 'INTJ'. At this point, you're just taking a complete aside and black-sheeping ESFJs as astute business people. In the process though and within the context of our discussion on my type, this is where you suggest I'm an ESFJ: on the merits that my argument against being an ESFJ does not stand since ESFJs thrive in business environments in your opinion.


----------



## Retsu

lol

T type overcompensating


----------



## Enoch

Best type and best bloody country, being the best certainly fits you.


----------



## Max

Merriweather said:


> Yes to the above.
> 
> I think you ought to keep in mind that a man is not encompassed by his arguments.
> 
> I don't believe much of @Turi 's whole "INxP = Ni" posts, etc, but I do still vaguely respect him as a human being.
> 
> Call bullshit where you see bullshit, but know how to go about it. If you spout things like this, it's just that, spouting things, and there's nothing gained from that except more tension.
> 
> Turi is not my favorite human being, and his methods of discussing with other people and typing are questionable, but these kinds of attacks (from any side, mind you) are absolutely disgusting.
> 
> I think you also ought to keep in mind the difference between misguided and malevolent.
> 
> -------------------------
> On another note, Socionics seems to have pretty good definitions for the functions. I plan on exploring them more.


Yeah, I'm sorry (to @Turi too). 

I got a bit carried away with him there.

Even though I tend to be a very calm, patient person and respect others, I kind of lost my cool with him. 

He tested my patience and made me irriated in a way that not many people do and I flipped out in a rather inappropriate way, which was childish on my part. I should have been a bit more respectful. 

And yes, I agree. I think that Socionics is a good tool in terms of Typology related things. It's a nice way to explore all of the types from an "eight function" poit of view and intertype relations. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

BranchMonkey said:


> @Turi
> 
> I've wondered more than once if you are dyslexic; have ADHD; got some other kind of disorder related to an inability related to reading comprehension because if you reread what I wrote--and punctuation matters, nowhere did I suggest that you are as ISFJ. I'm not gonna do the comprehending for you.


I could wonder the same things about you, based on this post.
Quote, exactly, where I suggested that you suggested I was an ISFJ - you can't, because it didn't happen.
I asked to see these ISFJs that were mistyped as INTJs.
Did not include myself in here at all.
Why question _my _reading comprehension abilities when you didn't comprehend what I posted in the first place.
You can't just misinterpret my words, twist the meaning, and then attack that argument.



> INTJf is a closed forum now. You missed your window, dude.


Convenient.
IIRC, I tried joining up there months ago, still waiting on a confirmation e-mail, haha.

I won't bother responding to the rest as it's a game I'm not interested in playing.


----------



## Turi

@Temizzle - I'm not responding to that drivel.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> @Temizzle - I'm not responding to that drivel.


Drivel? 

You choose not to respond because you can't. Conclusions stands still: You're no INTJ. Period 

P.S. Enjoy your "results" ;*


----------



## Turi

Is there any way I can block this thread from appearing when I visit this sub-forum?
I'm not interested in engaging in these kinds of wanklord games anymore.
I've had my fun, and I'm over it - nothing productive happens here, nobody is open to new information or alternate perspectives.

I offer new, fresh insights, I incorporate new information into my suggestions towards peoples type to try and help them out, and my preference for not being stuck-in-the-past or strictly adhering to _someone elses_ words is met with disdain and frowned upon.

I am also mystified at the propensity towards misconstruing peoples posts here in order to make their arguments easier to attack, it's beyond ridiculous and feels deceptive.

I would rather not see this thread for the reasons outlined above, and I'm unsure how to 'hide' it without blocking the OP, which isn't appropriate.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> Is there any way I can block this thread from appearing when I visit this sub-forum?
> I'm not interested in engaging in these kinds of wanklord games anymore.
> I've had my fun, and I'm over it - nothing productive happens here, nobody is open to new information or alternate perspectives.
> 
> I offer new, fresh insights, I incorporate new information into my suggestions towards peoples type to try and help them out, and my preference for not being stuck-in-the-past or strictly adhering to _someone elses_ words is met with disdain and frowned upon.
> 
> I am also mystified at the propensity towards misconstruing peoples posts here in order to make their arguments easier to attack, it's beyond ridiculous and feels deceptive.
> 
> I would rather not see this thread for the reasons outlined above, and I'm unsure how to 'hide' it without blocking the OP, which isn't appropriate.


Just don't subscribe to it, then. And if you see this thread come up in the Myers Briggs subforum, ignore it.


----------



## Turi

delete, double post.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Is there any way I can block this thread from appearing when I visit this sub-forum?


Unfortunately not.



> I'm not interested in engaging in these kinds of wanklord games anymore.
> I've had my fun, and I'm over it - nothing productive happens here, nobody is open to new information or alternate perspectives.


Yes, I agree.



> I offer new, fresh insights, I incorporate new information into my suggestions towards peoples type to try and help them out, and my preference for not being stuck-in-the-past or strictly adhering to _someone elses_ words is met with disdain and frowned upon.


I've always appreciated your blatant honesty and your challenging of the uptight circles.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Is there any way I can block this thread from appearing when I visit this sub-forum?
> I'm not interested in engaging in these kinds of wanklord games anymore.
> I've had my fun, and I'm over it - nothing productive happens here, nobody is open to new information or alternate perspectives.
> 
> I offer new, fresh insights, I incorporate new information into my suggestions towards peoples type to try and help them out, and my preference for not being stuck-in-the-past or strictly adhering to _someone elses_ words is met with disdain and frowned upon.
> 
> I am also mystified at the propensity towards misconstruing peoples posts here in order to make their arguments easier to attack, it's beyond ridiculous and feels deceptive.
> 
> I would rather not see this thread for the reasons outlined above, and I'm unsure how to 'hide' it without blocking the OP, which isn't appropriate.


Some of us here enjoy your theories and perspectives


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> Yes, I agree.
> 
> I've always appreciated your blatant honesty and your challenging of the uptight circles.


Cheers.



Knave said:


> Some of us here enjoy your theories and perspectives


Cheers.



Soul Kitchen said:


> Just don't subscribe to it, then. And if you see this thread come up in the Myers Briggs subforum, ignore it.


I unsubscribed, and was still notified of quotes - so I guess it doesn't really work out, unless there's also a way to remove notifications from this thread as well.

A less extreme option is to simply block 'sticks in the mud' so to speak - the people that I know will just be annoying and not worth my time.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Is there any way I can block this thread from appearing when I visit this sub-forum?
> I'm not interested in engaging in these kinds of wanklord games anymore.
> I've had my fun, and I'm over it - nothing productive happens here, nobody is open to new information or alternate perspectives.
> 
> I offer new, fresh insights, I incorporate new information into my suggestions towards peoples type to try and help them out, and my preference for not being stuck-in-the-past or strictly adhering to _someone elses_ words is met with disdain and frowned upon.
> 
> I am also mystified at the propensity towards misconstruing peoples posts here in order to make their arguments easier to attack, it's beyond ridiculous and feels deceptive.
> 
> I would rather not see this thread for the reasons outlined above, and I'm unsure how to 'hide' it without blocking the OP, which isn't appropriate.


Sure, I'll walk you through it step-by-step:

1. Click on "Subscribed Threads" in the top right hand corner. 
2. Locate this thread. On the right side check the box. 
3. Scroll to the bottom. 
4. Click on "Selected Threads" > "Delete subscription" > "Ok".


----------



## Retsu

Turi said:


> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> I unsubscribed, and was still notified of quotes - so I guess it doesn't really work out, unless there's also a way to remove notifications from this thread as well.
> 
> A less extreme option is to simply block 'sticks in the mud' so to speak - the people that I know will just be annoying and not worth my time.


Yeah. You'll have to exercise great self control otherwise to not look at quotes with the possibility they might have come from this thread and from a person you didn't really want to hear from.

Second idea is best.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> I unsubscribed, and was still notified of quotes - so I guess it doesn't really work out, unless there's also a way to remove notifications from this thread as well.
> 
> A less extreme option is to simply block 'sticks in the mud' so to speak - the people that I know will just be annoying and not worth my time.


So you can't ignore those who quote you?


----------



## Enoch

Type my values test.


----------



## Knave

Turi is just being emotional in the moment--he'll get over it and bring his TuROCK hammer back with his usual insights of _certainty._ This is a theory forum based on something so far from certain, in terms of functions, the brain, personality, etc., and he knows that, so he'll get over it and bring more fun to the party.


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> Type my values test.


Where'd you get this test? ENxP if I was to type that.


----------



## Retsu

Estj obviously @Enoch


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> Where'd you get this test? ENxP if I was to type that.


This will take you at least an hour to do.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Knave - Just took a look at your first type-me thread for something to work off of, and your Fi is absolutely everywhere that can be.

xNFP


----------



## Enoch

Knave said:


> Where'd you get this test? ENxP if I was to type that.


http://www.value-test.com

Will take you five hours, but it took me ten minutes, thought that rushing through it would be more accurate.


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> Values Introduction
> 
> Will take you five hours, but it took me ten minutes, thought that rushing through it would be more accurate.


lol yeah not doing that.

And thanks @Merriweather


----------



## Turi

Retsu said:


> Yeah. You'll have to exercise great self control otherwise to not look at quotes with the possibility they might have come from this thread and from a person you didn't really want to hear from.
> 
> Second idea is best.


I think so too.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> Values Introduction
> 
> Will take you five hours, but it took me ten minutes, thought that rushing through it would be more accurate.


I remember doing that ages ago.
There's no way in hell I'm doing it again, lol.


----------



## Turi

@Enoch - found it.

1. Making a difference	(18 votes)
2. Courage	(16 votes)
3. Connection	(15 votes)
4. Clear-mindedness	(15 votes)
5. Passion	(14 votes)
6. Heart	(14 votes)
7. Honesty	(13 votes)
8. Intuitiveness	(12 votes)
9. Vision	(11 votes)
10. Intuition	(10 votes)
11. Perceptiveness	(9 votes)
12. Clarity	(8 votes)
13. Open-mindedness	(7 votes)
14. Loyalty	(7 votes)
15. Truth	(6 votes)
16. Creativity	(5 votes)
17. Trust	(5 votes)
18. Cleverness	(3 votes)
19. Inquisitiveness	(2 votes)
20. Introversion	(0 votes)

I selected introversion here, and then preferred everything else in when pit against it 1v1, lol.


----------



## Temizzle

@Knave seems INTP, particularly your post on the nature of this thread


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> @Enoch - found it.
> 
> 1. Making a difference	(18 votes)
> 2. Courage	(16 votes)
> 3. Connection	(15 votes)
> 4. Clear-mindedness	(15 votes)
> 5. Passion	(14 votes)
> 6. Heart	(14 votes)
> 7. Honesty	(13 votes)
> 8. Intuitiveness	(12 votes)
> 9. Vision	(11 votes)
> 10. Intuition	(10 votes)
> 11. Perceptiveness	(9 votes)
> 12. Clarity	(8 votes)
> 13. Open-mindedness	(7 votes)
> 14. Loyalty	(7 votes)
> 15. Truth	(6 votes)
> 16. Creativity	(5 votes)
> 17. Trust	(5 votes)
> 18. Cleverness	(3 votes)
> 19. Inquisitiveness	(2 votes)
> 20. Introversion	(0 votes)
> 
> I selected introversion here, and then preferred everything else in when pit against it 1v1, lol.


These values point towards F over T


----------



## Pippo

xNFP

---------
Still not sure on my type atm.

General ideas are either Ti-Dom or xNTJ. Perhaps it'd be good if I explained the relationships I have with my family.

Dad (INTP) - Clumsy and somewhat socially ignorant, but well-meaning and a deep thinker. I respect him as a human being and see him as a sort of ideal. He's always willing to engage my thoughts and seems to understand my thinking process the best.

Mother (ISFJ) - A worrywart and somewhat controlling. She's an effective organizer and planner, and she's also good with people, but often enough I find her to be a little oppressive in a vague way.

Brother (INTJ) - He's the one who introduced me to a lot of my current interests. He's certainly a good "student" type of person, and he's a very intellectual, deep thinker as well, but often enough I find him failing to understand my logic or viewpoint. My major problem with him is that he's very sensitive to things like invading his space or subtle actions.

Sister (INFP) - She's...interesting... I personally don't get along very well with her and she's incredibly superstitious, but she's still okay. She improvises a great deal in her life which I find fascinating, and she lives an astonishingly messy lifestyle.

If Ti-Ne is often mistaken for Ni, then Ti-Se should also often be mistaken for Si, which would explain my case in that regard.

Tiering goes about like this: INTJ > ISTP > INTP > ENTJ


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> These values point towards F over T


They do.


----------



## Reila

Merriweather said:


> Still not sure on my type atm.
> 
> Tiering goes about like this: INTJ > ISTP > INTP > ENTJ


I am done pestering you about your type, but I am curious as to why you don't even consider ISTJ. Why?


----------



## Retsu

Reila said:


> I am done pestering you about your type, but I am curious as to why you don't even consider ISTJ. Why?


ISTJs are all accountants and they are not an accountant so how can they be ISTJ


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Just finished using the Reinin Dichotomies.
> 
> Result was LII.


So you're an INTP!


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> So you're an INTP!


Possibly.

I'll have to see how the result sits with me over the next few days or maybe weeks.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Merriweather As Turi said, Wikisocion is good because it has multiple different profiles from actual Socionics people. The Sociotype profiles are mainly adapted from Wikisocion's composite profiles, which seem to be pretty good but they aren't primary sources. Filatova's profiles are pretty popular and they are listed there.

I think it may be more helpful to start from the Dichotomies though, and this page is a good starting point: Dichotomies - Wikisocion


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Just finished using the Reinin Dichotomies.
> 
> Result was LII.


Awesome, keen to hear if the quadra, romance style, temperament and club lines up.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Literally God said:


> So you're an INTP!


Socionics is not MBTI. LII is a Rational in Jungian dichotomies, which is more J than P, which is why it's given the INTj.

I know that different people have different experiences but I feel like if I was to change into a person that would identify with LII first, I'd almost certainly be INTJ at that point too.


----------



## Literally Gone

Ocean Helm said:


> Socionics is not MBTI. LII is a Rational in Jungian dichotomies, which is more J than P, which is why it's given the INTj.


I was under the impression that to get the correlating MBTI type, you flipped the last function with introverts.


----------



## Knave

Merriweather said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I'll have to see how the result sits with me over the next few days or maybe weeks.


I don't see you as an INTP at all. No way from what I've seen. I believe you're accurately typed, and if not, only ENTJ or ISTJ would make sense. If you want to get crazy then maybe ISTP is a distant possibility.


----------



## Pippo

xNFP


Knave said:


> I don't see you as an INTP at all. No way from what I've seen. I believe you're accurately typed, and if not, only ENTJ or ISTJ would make sense. If you want to get crazy then maybe ISTP is a distant possibility.


I've countered that thought in my head with the argument of, "Enneagram + Instinctual Variant throws you off."


----------



## BroNerd

INTP seems right - maybe INFP (Knave)


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yeahs


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Yes, ISTP.


----------



## mightynim

INTP indeed.


----------



## Retsu

Kaleidoscope type


----------



## Temizzle

Yes


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Yes, ENTJ indeed.


----------



## Athena_

Yeah man


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Socionics is not MBTI. LII is a Rational in Jungian dichotomies, which is more J than P, which is why it's given the INTj.
> 
> I know that different people have different experiences but I feel like if I was to change into a person that would identify with LII first, I'd almost certainly be INTJ at that point too.


This is how I feel re: Socionics - that INTj/LII is a rational type, hence the 'J'.

With @Merriweather we have to consider he's a type 1 Enneagram.


He is more reserved, private and contained compared to the more talkative, direct and blunt Extraverted Type 1s, ala ExTJ suggestions - these 'E' type ones often impose their own high 'type 1' standards onto others - not a thing I've noticed from @Merriweather. He appears instead to direct his high 'type 1' standards onto _himself_.


He is more logical, objective and impersonal than the comparatively empathetic, compassionate and sensitive Feeler Type 1s - not that 'F' has ever been a real consideration - he is relatively frank in his communications, preferring only the required amount of words per post to communicate his message. It should also be noted that _most _Type 1 types, are 'T' types.


He is more organized, precise and efficient compared to the more flexible, spontaneous and adaptable Type 1 Perceivers (almost feels like a contradiction in itself) - this practically rules out IxTP suggestions as far as I'm concerned assuming Type 1 is his correct Enneagram... with regards to P/J, we should also take into account the fact that _most _Type 1 Enneagrams are MBTI 'J' types, so it makes statistical sense that he would be a 'J' type. I have not observed the typical 'impatience' often associated with Type 1 'J' types from @Merriweather outside of a few select postings, but overall I think he's pretty clearly a 'J' type.


The *only *dichotomy preference that is up in the air, in my opinion, is S/N - I don't intend to rock the boat here, but *I* have observed Merriweather as:


Practical.
Pragmatic.
Detail-oriented.
Traditional.

These are all Sensing traits that match the Type 1, all proven throughout his post history here - on the flip side, I have _not _observed preferences for innovation, individualism nor a commitment to his ideals and inspirations.

In my opinion, @Merriweather displays preferences for the ISTJ type, in his postings.
However I'm hesitant to say 'you're an ISTJ', @Merriweather - because the simple fact of the matter is, we don't know you, he could be the worlds biggest intuitive type, for all we know, and it just doesn't come through in his postings - we have absolutely no way to accurately type him, or anyone else, outside of their postings.

So that's where I'm at, re: Merriweather, haha.


@Athena_ - no reason to doubt INTJ, however I haven't exactly dissected you.


----------



## Athena_

I still think you are INFJ


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> This is how I feel re: Socionics - that INTj/LII is a rational type, hence the 'J'.
> 
> With @Merriweather we have to consider he's a type 1 Enneagram.
> 
> 
> He is more reserved, private and contained compared to the more talkative, direct and blunt Extraverted Type 1s, ala ExTJ suggestions - these 'E' type ones often impose their own high 'type 1' standards onto others - not a thing I've noticed from @Merriweather. He appears instead to direct his high 'type 1' standards onto _himself_.
> 
> He is more logical, objective and impersonal than the comparatively empathetic, compassionate and sensitive Feeler Type 1s - not that 'F' has ever been a real consideration - he is relatively frank in his communications, preferring only the required amount of words per post to communicate his message. It should also be noted that _most _Type 1 types, as 'T' types.
> 
> He is more organized, precise and efficient compared to the more flexible, spontaneous and adaptable Type 1 Perceivers (almost feels like a contradiction in itself) - this practically rules out IxTP suggestions as far as I'm concerned assuming Type 1 is his correct Enneagram... with regards to P/J, we should also take into account the fact that _most _Type 1 Enneagrams are MBTI 'J' types, so it makes statistical sense that he would be a 'J' type. I have not observed the typical 'impatience' often associated with Type 1 'J' types from @Merriweather outside of a few select postings, but overall I think he's pretty clearly a 'J' type.
> 
> 
> The *only *dichotomy preference that is up in the air, in my opinion, is S/N - I don't intend to rock the boat here, but *I* have observed the following traits more frequently than their counterparts:
> 
> 
> Practical.
> Pragmatic.
> Detail-oriented.
> Traditional.
> 
> These are all Sensing traits that match the Type 1, all proven throughout his post history here - on the flip side, I have _not _observed preferences for innovation, individualism nor a commitment to his ideals and inspirations.
> 
> In my opinion, @Merriweather displays preferences for the ISTJ type, in his postings.
> However I'm hesitant to say 'you're an ISTJ', @Merriweather - because the simple fact of the matter is, we don't know you, he could be the worlds biggest intuitive type, for all we know, and it just doesn't come through in his postings - we have absolutely no way to accurately type him, or anyone else, outside of their postings.
> 
> So that's where I'm at, re: Merriweather, haha.
> 
> 
> @Athena_ - no reason to doubt INTJ, however I haven't exactly dissected you.


Oh, what a burn! ISTJ! HA!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Athena_

Hell yeah!


----------



## Literally Gone

Athena_ said:


> Hell yeah!


Are you accurately typed? Was Hitler a Nazi?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Xcopy

Retsu said:


> I'm sorry


I wasn't taking any issue with it. No need to apologize. I find it amusing. 
@VirtualInsanity I am aware of how it can appear in various positions, and yes I've noticed IXTP's use Fe, but mostly in the manner of repelling against it. We can continue talking about this, but I think this thread has long since jumped off the rails of it's intended purpose to some level.


----------



## Literally Gone

Turi said:


> This is how I feel re: Socionics - that INTj/LII is a rational type, hence the 'J'.
> 
> With @Merriweather we have to consider he's a type 1 Enneagram.
> 
> 
> He is more reserved, private and contained compared to the more talkative, direct and blunt Extraverted Type 1s, ala ExTJ suggestions - these 'E' type ones often impose their own high 'type 1' standards onto others - not a thing I've noticed from @Merriweather. He appears instead to direct his high 'type 1' standards onto _himself_.
> 
> 
> He is more logical, objective and impersonal than the comparatively empathetic, compassionate and sensitive Feeler Type 1s - not that 'F' has ever been a real consideration - he is relatively frank in his communications, preferring only the required amount of words per post to communicate his message. It should also be noted that _most _Type 1 types, are 'T' types.
> 
> 
> He is more organized, precise and efficient compared to the more flexible, spontaneous and adaptable Type 1 Perceivers (almost feels like a contradiction in itself) - this practically rules out IxTP suggestions as far as I'm concerned assuming Type 1 is his correct Enneagram... with regards to P/J, we should also take into account the fact that _most _Type 1 Enneagrams are MBTI 'J' types, so it makes statistical sense that he would be a 'J' type. I have not observed the typical 'impatience' often associated with Type 1 'J' types from @Merriweather outside of a few select postings, but overall I think he's pretty clearly a 'J' type.
> 
> 
> The *only *dichotomy preference that is up in the air, in my opinion, is S/N - I don't intend to rock the boat here, but *I* have observed Merriweather as:
> 
> 
> Practical.
> Pragmatic.
> Detail-oriented.
> Traditional.
> 
> These are all Sensing traits that match the Type 1, all proven throughout his post history here - on the flip side, I have _not _observed preferences for innovation, individualism nor a commitment to his ideals and inspirations.
> 
> In my opinion, @Merriweather displays preferences for the ISTJ type, in his postings.
> However I'm hesitant to say 'you're an ISTJ', @Merriweather - because the simple fact of the matter is, we don't know you, he could be the worlds biggest intuitive type, for all we know, and it just doesn't come through in his postings - we have absolutely no way to accurately type him, or anyone else, outside of their postings.
> 
> So that's where I'm at, re: Merriweather, haha.
> 
> 
> @Athena_ - no reason to doubt INTJ, however I haven't exactly dissected you.


Dissect away!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Literally God said:


> Oh, what a burn! ISTJ! HA!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


It truly wasn't intended as a "burn", @Merriweather.

Another thing we should perhaps take into account, is the degree of introversion some people have - perhaps Merriweather simply doesn't feel comfortable or at ease sharing his innovations or personal opinions and insights etc - perhaps his interests simply haven't aligned with the conversation, so they've never seen the light of day.


----------



## Knave

If Turi leads with Ni, then he's INFJ, otherwise I believe he's ISxP


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Xcopy

I can give it some thought. I think that type 1 is right for you, but why do you think you use Te?

And I think that @Knave might be INTP, I can see INFJ too, maybe.


----------



## Pippo

Yes

------------------------------------
@Turi
Group - Researchers
Quadra - Alpha
Temperament - Didn't find anything relating to Socionics specifically; always was an NT according to Kiersey's Model
Romance Style - Childlike

When I was exploring Aristocratic vs Democratic and comparing it to the other types (I was consider LSI prior to this), I noticed how heavily I disagreed with the Aristocratic dichotomy. In no way, shape, or form could I relate to those traits.


----------



## Athena_

I’ve already told you what I think


----------



## Enoch

lSFJ.


----------



## Athena_

Estp


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> If Turi leads with Ni, then he's INFJ, otherwise I believe he's ISxP


I will rule out Sensing as a possibility myself (not that this really matters towards your opinion or perspective, lol).

I am introspective, insightful, visionary and I am an ingenious problem-solver with unique and fresh perspectives, some jokingly refer to me as somewhat of an 'innovator' whereby they make fun of me essentially creating my own personality theory.
That's okay, I don't want to get back into that - but it does support a preference for intuition that other people recognize and comment on, for better or worse.

On the flipside, I'm not sure anyone here would propose that I appear practical, pragmatic and matter-of-fact - I simply lack the traits that make Sensing types, well, Sensing types.

I am fully aware of how arrogant this post makes me appear, and I choose to simply own it.


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> lSFJ.


Whorse

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Distracted by his hair.


----------



## Athena_

Unhealthy ENFP


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Yes
> 
> ------------------------------------
> @Turi
> Group - Researchers
> Quadra - Alpha
> Temperament - Didn't find anything relating to Socionics specifically; always was an NT according to Kiersey's Model
> Romance Style - Childlike
> 
> When I was exploring Aristocratic vs Democratic and comparing it to the other types (I was consider LSI prior to this), I noticed how heavily I disagreed with the Aristocratic dichotomy. In no way, shape, or form could I relate to those traits.


Brilliant, these are the temperaments, by the way.

Re: aristocratic and democratic - interesting, it is only one single bullet point compared to what appears to be a multitude of points in favour of INTp/LII being your best-fit Socionics type.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Literally God said:


> I was under the impression that to get the correlating MBTI type, you flipped the last function with introverts.


It helps to read the theory to form your own conclusions. I don't think that there's a true "conversion" but the correlation would seem strong the way I'm saying (j to J, p to P).


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Brilliant, these are the temperaments, by the way.
> 
> Re: aristocratic and democratic - interesting, it is only one single bullet point compared to what appears to be a multitude of points in favour of INTp/LII being your best-fit Socionics type.


IJ works like a charm.

I thought the "walking patterns" were particularly interesting in regards to temperament.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> IJ works like a charm.
> 
> I thought the "walking patterns" were particularly interesting in regards to temperament.


Cool, I mean, now you've gone through most of what you can really go through, to find your Socionics type.
I'd feel pretty comfortable with INTj/LII as your Socionics type.
Feel free to ignore my mini-dissection of you a few posts back if you'd like - I'm just going by your post history and internet persona, it's not reflective of you as a _person_, obviously.


----------



## Athena_

XSTJ 

edit:INFJ


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Cool, I mean, now you've gone through most of what you can really go through, to find your Socionics type.
> I'd feel pretty comfortable with INTj/LII as your Socionics type.
> Feel free to ignore my mini-dissection of you a few posts back if you'd like - I'm just going by your post history and internet persona, it's not reflective of you as a _person_, obviously.


So how do I translate this into MBTI?

Is it similar to enneagram in that it only suggests your MBTI type lightly?
Or does it strongly suggest a single personality type?

A mix, perhaps?


----------



## Athena_

From having conversations with you I would say that I think you are an ENTP


----------



## Turi

New zero tolerance scheme.
I like.


----------



## Athena_

No


----------



## Literally Gone

Good, I'll do the same to you. Please stay pissed off! Cheers!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Athena_ said:


> No


I am.


----------



## 481450

Yup!


----------



## Literally Gone

Ya, naw he isn't. Don't know enough about you.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Going to do them out of interest.

* Energetic. - 

At my very best I never run out of energy, until my legs fall off of course.

* Exuberant. -

Bloody hell, yes.

* Enthusiastic.

It is why I'm doing this.

* Outgoing.

Haven't a clue, will have to go outside to look for one.

* Gregarious.

Yes.

* Charming.

Well, you never know.

* Charismatic

.

* Dynamics.

What?

* Persuasive.

I'm boring.

* Good at dealing with the public.

I don't like casinos.


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> Going to do them out of interest.
> 
> * Energetic. -
> 
> At my very best I never run out of energy, until my legs fall off of course.
> 
> * Exuberant. -
> 
> Bloody hell, yes.
> 
> * Enthusiastic.
> 
> It is why I'm doing this.
> 
> * Outgoing.
> 
> Haven't a clue, will have to go outside to look for one.
> 
> * Gregarious.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> * Charming.
> 
> Well, you never know.
> 
> * Charismatic
> 
> .
> 
> * Dynamics.
> 
> What?
> 
> * Persuasive.
> 
> I'm very boring.
> 
> * Good at dealing with the public.
> 
> I don't like casinos.


A very silly ENFP you are!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Max

@Enochis clearly an ENFP. 

He uses so much Ne that you could light up a whole country from it and he uses Fi in such a way that he's not a whiny, pretentious pooh bear.

(I can't sleep. I have that Breakbot song stuck in my head for some reason.)

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Damn this thread is lookin' nice and clean now.
Why did I not do this ages ago?


----------



## Literally Gone

My, oh my! That's one massive headache and pain in the ass gone!


----------



## Temizzle

Did you ever explore Fi over Ti?


----------



## Turi




----------



## Athena_

Turi said:


> I am.


You are free to believe whatever you want, but back when you were typed as INFJ you seemed like a pretty normal dude and the type seemed to fit you well, until you started putting up this INTJ image with your dark and mysterious avatar. Just seems funny that a few days ago or so you made a post about how you always see INTJs on here that act nothing like INTJs do in real life.Saying try to act a certain way and you went on to talk about some INTJ guy you know. Well I can tell you that you do not remind me of an INTJ at all being one myself and that you are doing exactly what you described in that long post you made about the INTJs you see on PerC. When you and Temizzle were arguing, you tried to play it off as if you had some big plan the entire time and were fooling him. A word of advice, just stop playing into stereotypes so much and take a step back. Maybe then you’ll have an easier time finding your actual type.


----------



## Xcopy

Mr Castelo said:


> @Xcopy
> 
> I can give it some thought. I think that type 1 is right for you, but why do you think you use Te?


Because I don't necessarily think in terms of critical thought or subjectivity, I focus more in terms of effectiveness, structure, and facts. I realize, that whenever something is wrong, I am far more likely to cite actual information as opposed to trying to figure it out myself because it saves time.


----------



## Literally Gone

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Athena_ said:


> You are free to believe whatever you want, but back when you were typed as INFJ you seemed like a pretty normal dude and the type seemed to fit you well, until you started putting up this INTJ image with your dark and mysterious avatar. Just seems funny that a few days ago or so you made a post about how you always see INTJs on here that act nothing like INTJs do in real life.Saying try to act a certain way and you went on to talk about some INTJ guy you know. Well I can tell you that you do not remind me of an INTJ at all being one myself and that you are doing exactly what you described in that long post you made about the INTJs you see on PerC. When you and Temizzle were arguing, you tried to play it off as if you had some big plan the entire time and were fooling him. A word of advice, just stop playing into stereotypes so much and take a step back. Maybe then you’ll have an easier time finding your actual type.


I'm not playing 'stereotypes' at all.
Every time I just be myself, people complain about it.
I don't care whether I match you (probably mistyped), or any other internet INTJ warrior personalities.
I genuinely, and truthfully, do not care.
I don't care about my 'type' so it makes no sense that I would care about acting like any specific stereotype.

The simple truth is, when I'm myself, people don't like me.
The version of me that's provocative, backs people into corners with questions they can't answer without dropping the mask, dissects people and gets to the heart of what things truly are, rather than worry about any of the superficial niceties - _is _the real me.
Whatever 'type' that is, I don't care, and I don't care about falling in line with anyone else of that particular type.

The way I see it is, I've played by the rules for long enough, bit my tongue for long enough, and rather than just start laying down home-truths that IMO should be laid down, I'm just going to block people and be done with it so I can put my skills to use in more productive ways.


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> Because I don't necessarily think in terms critical thought or subjectivity, I focus more in terms of effectiveness, structure, and facts. I realize, that whenever something is wrong, I am far more likely to cite actual information as opposed to trying to figure it out myself because it saves time.


Why not consider ExTJ, then?
Introverts think before acting.


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> Why not consider ExTJ, then?
> Introverts think before acting.


Introversion and Extroversion has been the most difficult aspect of MBTI for me to figure out. Especially when I considered two types of introverts that seem to exist. 

1. The ones whom are shy. 

2. The ones whom are not shy, but just prefer to be by themselves.

Though, I cannot help, but wonder if my Type 1'ness is why I dislike grammar, mistakes and imperfections. It's not as bad as it could be, mind you, but I would pick ENTJ over ESTJ. I'd probably get more done if I was the latter.


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> Introversion and Extroversion has been the most difficult aspect of MBTI for me to figure out. Especially when I considered two types of introverts that seem to exist.
> 
> 1. The ones whom are shy.
> 
> 2. The ones whom are not shy, but just prefer to be by themselves.
> 
> Though, I cannot help, but wonder if my Type 1'ness is why I dislike grammar, mistakes and imperfections. It's not as bad as it could be, mind you, but I would pick ENTJ over ESTJ. I'd probably get more done if I was the latter.


Very interesting, you and Merriweather both have INTJ type 1w9 there, but you're nothing alike.

#2 is the only one of the above that indicates introversion directly.


----------



## Temizzle

Ok it’s a bi-directional block I can’t read this crap without getting high blood pressure. 

XCopy, why the swap from ENFJ?


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> Very interesting, you and Merriweather both have INTJ type 1w9 there, but you're nothing alike.
> 
> #2 is the only one of the above that indicates introversion directly.


Yes, and this is only if you don't bring up the psychological definitions of introversion and extroversion. Which would be more sensible, but I am certain Mbti is mostly considered from a literal energy-taking perspective.


----------



## Xcopy

Temizzle said:


> Ok it’s a bi-directional block I can’t read this crap without getting high blood pressure.
> 
> XCopy, why the swap from ENFJ?


I came to a realization that my politeness of people is something learned, and not a natural consideration. Frankly, I tend to be somewhat annoyed with unrealistically clingy individuals.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Ok it’s a bi-directional block I can’t read this crap without getting high blood pressure.
> 
> XCopy, why the swap from ENFJ?


Which part is giving you high blood pressure?


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Xcopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introversion and Extroversion has been the most difficult aspect of MBTI for me to figure out. Especially when I considered two types of introverts that seem to exist.
> 
> 1. The ones whom are shy.
> 
> 2. The ones whom are not shy, but just prefer to be by themselves.
> 
> Though, I cannot help, but wonder if my Type 1'ness is why I dislike grammar, mistakes and imperfections. It's not as bad as it could be, mind you, but I would pick ENTJ over ESTJ. I'd probably get more done if I was the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting, you and Merriweather both have INTJ type 1w9 there, but you're nothing alike.
> 
> #2 is the only one of the above that indicates introversion directly.
Click to expand...

Note that I have the possibility of being a Ti-Dom and @Xcopy is more likely to be an ENTJ based off of his initial type-me thread.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Did you ever explore Fi over Ti?


I did, and Fi isn't what I thought it was. I don't think those tests accurately portrayed Fi or Fe entirely. The questions were rather repetitive actually. I didn't relate to any of them. I can actually relate to other descriptions of Fe in the inferior and tertiary positions. It's a mix of the 2. I can absolutely relate to inferior Si though. I'm not much of a Te user either. I can definitely relate to descriptions of ENTP more than the descriptions of ENFP. Ti seems to be a better fit for me.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Which part is giving you high blood pressure?


Well here is one example for you, just as I predicted:



Temizzle said:


> Allegedly, if you disagree with @Turi on his type, you are mistyped. otherwise you're typed correctly even if you're mistyped





Turi said:


> I don't care whether I match you *(probably mistyped)*, or any other internet INTJ warrior personalities.


Please tell me, since when is @Athena_ an 'internet INTJ warrior personality'?


----------



## Xcopy

Merriweather said:


> Note that I have the possibility of being a Ti-Dom and @Xcopy is more likely to be an ENTJ based off of his initial type-me thread.


How so exactly?


----------



## Temizzle

Xcopy said:


> I came to a realization that my politeness of people is something learned, and not a natural consideration. Frankly, I tend to be somewhat annoyed with unrealistically clingy individuals.


Hmm ok. So you're pretty settled with INTJ or you have doubts?



Literally God said:


> I did, and Fi isn't what I thought it was. I don't think those tests accurately portrayed Fi or Fe entirely. The questions were rather repetitive actually. I didn't relate to any of them. I can actually relate to other descriptions of Fe in the inferior and tertiary positions. It's a mix of the 2. I can absolutely relate to inferior Si though. I'm not much of a Te user either. I can definitely relate to descriptions of ENTP more than the descriptions of ENFP. Ti seems to be a better fit for me.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Sounds solid


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> How so exactly?


I'm curious as to what the response is as well, because I see you more as an 'F' type, so to consider a type that supposedly 'leads' with 'T' is a little crazy.
I understand you have LIE as your Socionics type - how confident are you in that?
Have you gone through _every_ little aspect carefully? i.e, functions, Reinin dichotomies, quadras, romance styles, temperaments, clubs etc?

Going through all of that helped me out, anyway.


----------



## Rydori

some kind of N type.


----------



## Retsu

Too early to tell. T type?


----------



## Turi

I've got no argument against ISFJ, @Retsu - outside of the obvious (your signature) and the fact that ISFJs are ridiculously rare online.
I'd love to hear why you resonate with Enneagram type 6w5, as a Feeler.
I'm not suggesting it's wrong, it's just odd and I'd like to know how it works.


----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## Turi

@Ruri The Typer - an outdated meme, Si dominant.


----------



## Clockheart

don't know for sure, but N alright


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=487962" target="_blank">Ruri The Typer</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> - an outdated meme, Si dominant.


----------



## Rydori

A typer yet unknown, hmm all the typers are unknown.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Its because i dont know de way


----------



## Max

I had a dream last night where I was my novel character and he was drunk/high in the dream and done some weird stuff like ran around the park in the middle of the morning when the weather was bad and humped his floor/things in his room. 

People told him off too. They even addressed me as him and I felt every single emotion that he did. Very trippy. 

It was awesome but strange at the same time. I had to share this because I dunno if anyone else has had this experience before. It's like an alternative universe roleplay. I dunno if this is related to type or not to be honest and I want to know the meaning behind it. And why I dreamt it. 

Anyway, Ruri seems accurately typed. He seems like he could actually be an INTJ. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Sounds like you repressing your true Extraverted Sensing preferences, to me, if I had to like, force some random internet guys dream into typology, for whatever reason.


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> Sounds like you repressing your true Extraverted Sensing preferences, to me, if I had to like, force some random internet guys dream into typology, for whatever reason.


What if it's some sort of hint, though? My dreams are barely this real. I barely dream about things that ar this real. 

They are mostly a lot more abstract. It seems like they're telling me to get out and live more. 

The representation of the character being me, since my characters are an abstract representation of me. It's some sort of unconscious connection between our psyches. Like Wi-Fi. It's weird. 

The sequence right before that was him going out and having a good time. I never felt the sequence before that. I never experienced it in the same way I did with the dream I told you about. 

This was the aftermath, I guess. 

Maybe this is my Se (underdeveloped/underused) coming out and telling me that I need to develop it or it'll come back and bite me up the ass again. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

WHERE IS DE WAY TO NT LAND? MY QUEEN IS THERE.

I know I shouldn't claim anything, but my dreams are the weirdest.


----------



## Clockheart

prbably infp


----------



## Xcopy

Temizzle said:


> Hmm ok. So you're pretty settled with INTJ or you have doubts?


Whenever I pick a specific typing, I always attempt to make a case for it to see if it fits to begin with. So far, I am settled with INTJ, because I cannot make a firm enough case for ENTJ. So I would say yes, I am settled here. Regardless, my direction seems more finite which makes more logical sense as opposed to where I was from the start. At the very least, I am more certain about XNTJ until I can fully establish where I am on the Introversion/Extroversion scale. Talking to people doesn't necessarily bother me, but I do dislike being deterred from the current focus to find my time wasted, and not every conversation I find holds much value. On the flipside, I tend to keep more people in order and on schedule than just myself. You can see why that particular scale can seem very frustrating. The only reason I go with I over E usually, is because I find myself experiencing periods of time by myself more than I do with others, so I believe that element of consistency bears some answer and I've never seen an Extrovert be in the middle, I suppose. 





Turi said:


> I'm curious as to what the response is as well, because I see you more as an 'F' type, so to consider a type that supposedly 'leads' with 'T' is a little crazy.
> I understand you have LIE as your Socionics type - how confident are you in that?
> 
> Going through all of that helped me out, anyway.


Considering how often I can point out something odd or off within vague expressions the various MBTI typing uses, I consider it very telling of me to say, that I am very confident in it. I read through each one, and it explained me very well, surprisingly. I couldn't come up with a rebuttal because I could actually agree. Nor have I ever doubted it. The more I read up on it, the more it sounds like me. Just as Type 1 sounded exactly like me, especially the unhealthy aspects as well to say the least. 

I also typed as ENTJ in your personality quiz as well, with INTJ lagging slightly behind.


----------



## Retsu

Turi said:


> I've got no argument against ISFJ, @Retsu - outside of the obvious (your signature) and the fact that ISFJs are ridiculously rare online.
> I'd love to hear why you resonate with Enneagram type 6w5, as a Feeler.
> I'm not suggesting it's wrong, it's just odd and I'd like to know how it works.


I'm seriously behind on meme culture if Ugandan Knuckles is outdated!

My signature is now explained. I took the behaviourally based corporate MBTI and got ISTP because I do indeed have some logical reasoning and the work ethic of a sloth, as well as being concrete and introverted. These traits an ISTP do not make, but I leave it there for reference. As a feeler, I'm also not a doormat anymore and I'll stamp down what I think is wrong even if it disrupts the peace. 

For example, a flatmate was lecturing on the state of the kitchen (there were some stains because the surface hadn't been wiped properly and me not being there for the week hadn't had chance to clean before the bitching, but there was no trash around and she was bitching because the "sink was dirty" because apparently she can't clean dishes in a dirty sink even though sinks literally only require hot water and washing up liquid and become clean again) of course this was on messenger, she ignores us face to face.
In addition to this, she has a history of being extremely rude all the time, ignoring everyone unless she either wants something or to bad-mouth me after the kitchen incident, not that anyone else listened, and only being nice to one other flatmate, so in the end I ignore her and only speak to her to tell her she's wrong and her antagonistic attitude really gets under my skin. That was when she started saying to the flatmates I'm close to that she didn't like MY attitude (????) but they told her off and said lol that's just Retsu, there's no attitude and you should have been more friendly and she wouldn't have reacted like that.

I guess that kinda comes across as Fi but it's not  just general feeler tired of being a doormat and not standing for others in the flat being lectured like children.

Those traits however do explain why I resonate with w5 rather than w7 - I'm not unfriendly but I'm more withdrawn and I hoard knowledge to alleviate my anxiety rather than over indulge in flightiness and being adventurous. I do come across very much as w5 in real life - cold at first but friendly once that initial wariness wears off. Very deadpan as well, now. And I'm way more no bullshit.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Retsu said:


> I'm seriously behind on meme culture if Ugandan Knuckles is outdated!
> 
> My signature is now explained. I took the behaviourally based corporate MBTI and got ISTP because I do indeed have some logical reasoning and the work ethic of a sloth, as well as being concrete and introverted. These traits an ISTP do not make, but I leave it there for reference. As a feeler, I'm also not a doormat anymore and I'll stamp down what I think is wrong even if it disrupts the peace.
> 
> For example, a flatmate was lecturing on the state of the kitchen (there were some stains because the surface hadn't been wiped properly and me not being there for the week hadn't had chance to clean before the bitching, but there was no trash around and she was bitching because the "sink was dirty" because apparently she can't clean dishes in a dirty sink even though sinks literally only require hot water and washing up liquid and become clean again) of course this was on messenger, she ignores us face to face.
> In addition to this, she has a history of being extremely rude all the time, ignoring everyone unless she either wants something or to bad-mouth me after the kitchen incident, not that anyone else listened, and only being nice to one other flatmate, so in the end I ignore her and only speak to her to tell her she's wrong and her antagonistic attitude really gets under my skin. That was when she started saying to the flatmates I'm close to that she didn't like MY attitude (????) but they told her off and said lol that's just Retsu, there's no attitude and you should have been more friendly and she wouldn't have reacted like that.
> 
> I guess that kinda comes across as Fi but it's not  just general feeler tired of being a doormat and not standing for others in the flat being lectured like children.
> 
> Those traits however do explain why I resonate with w5 rather than w7 - I'm not unfriendly but I'm more withdrawn and I hoard knowledge to alleviate my anxiety rather than over indulge in flightiness and being adventurous. I do come across very much as w5 in real life - cold at first but friendly once that initial wariness wears off. Very deadpan as well, now. And I'm way more no bullshit.



WE ARE NOT OUTDATED, WE ARE BEYOND.

LETS SING THE SONG OF MY PEOPLE


----------



## Pippo

Xcopy said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I have the possibility of being a Ti-Dom and @Xcopy is more likely to be an ENTJ based off of his initial type-me thread.
> 
> 
> 
> How so exactly?
Click to expand...

Inferior Fi seems to be pretty present in the way you get annoyed with people.

As I've heard it said, ENTJs are selective extraverts.

Can't expand much more since I'm on my phone and typing is frustrating.


----------



## Wisteria

Not sure, my impression is ISTJ


----------



## Literally Gone

A truly fantastic ISFJ if I ever saw one.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Retsu

Wisteria said:


> hogwarts school of bitchcraft and misery


lmfao
@Literally God sounds about right


----------



## Max

Yeah. 

You are a soft, squishy ISxJ wrapped in cotton wool and latex for extra protection. A santa condom of sorts. But a cool one 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Washintub

You all hurt my brain. All of you.


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> You all hurt my brain. All of you.


The real question is, who makes it hurt worst. Hehe.
Most definitely an ISTP for you!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Retsu

VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah.
> 
> You are a soft, squishy ISxJ wrapped in cotton wool and latex for extra protection. A* santa condom* of sorts. But a cool one
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Why Santa??


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> Why Santa??


The cotton wool is a massive beard, I guess. Cotton Wool= Reminds me of Santa's Beard tbh. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

ÈËŸÜP


----------



## Enoch

Wisty's impression is right.


Wisteria said:


> Not sure, my impression is ISTJ


----------



## Sybow

Not sure, you've been typed as multiple things over time..


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## The Lawyer

Istj


----------



## Retsu

Ye


----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


> ISFP.










@Retsu-Yep


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## Enoch

No.


----------



## Crowbo

@Enoch knows de way!


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Crowbo doesn't know de way.


ALL PEOPLE, FOLLOW THE DAMN QUEEN.


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## Retsu

Unknown is both accurate and inaccurate


----------



## Turi

No argument against ISFJ, @Retsu.

@Clockheart - ESTP?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I have no solid opinion


----------



## Lacy

Why not ?


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Rydori

Ne type most likely.


----------



## Pippo

not enough data


----------



## SysterMatic

no


----------



## Pippo

Worthless said:


> no


what's yer offer?


----------



## SysterMatic

Merriweather said:


> what's yer offer?


You're ESFP


----------



## Literally Gone

Worthless said:


> You're ESFP


Yes although I'd consider ENTP.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

You originally fought against the notion that you were an ENTP, and you now seem to have put that same amount of energy into defending it, which is curious.

Not going to attack my own proposal, at least for the moment.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> You originally fought against the notion that you were an ENTP, and you now seem to have put that same amount of energy into defending it, which is curious.
> 
> Not going to attack my own proposal, at least for the moment.


Good, I can relate to the Entp descriptions quite a bit more than INTP.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> You originally fought against the notion that you were an ENTP, and you now seem to have put that same amount of energy into defending it, which is curious.
> 
> Not going to attack my own proposal, at least for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I can relate to the Entp descriptions quite a bit more than INTP.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will
Click to expand...

And I can relate to INTJ descriptions along with always scoring N as my highest trait.

There's a line where introspection fails and outside observation does better service, but I'm not sure you're at that line.


----------



## Lacy

Likely


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> And I can relate to INTJ descriptions along with always scoring N as my highest trait.
> 
> There's a line where introspection fails and outside observation does better service, but I'm not sure you're at that line.


I am an ambivert.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I can relate to INTJ descriptions along with always scoring N as my highest trait.
> 
> There's a line where introspection fails and outside observation does better service, but I'm not sure you're at that line.
> 
> 
> 
> I am an ambivert.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will
Click to expand...

Not quite what I remember you saying.

Something more like
"I'm on the line, but leaning heavily towards being introverted." 


@Lacy Tears - Yes


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Not quite what I remember you saying.
> 
> Something more like
> "I'm on the line, but leaning heavily towards being introverted."
> 
> 
> @Lacy Tears - Yes


Same thing pretty much. You said that if its that close, we must look at functions.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Same thing pretty much. You said that if its that close, we must look at functions.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I did, and I'm not opposing your typing, I'm opposing some of your reasoning and inconsistency.

If we were to put it at percents

0% - Introvert
50% - Ambivert
100% - Extravert

You basically told me you were at 20% on that scale.


----------



## Rydori

Might as well.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I thought ESFJ seemed about right. Some kind of sensor feeler. I won't despute ISFP though. It could work, based on my experience wis ISFPs but I am not 100% which one.


----------



## Rydori

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I thought ESFJ seemed about right. Some kind of sensor feeler. I won't despute ISFP though. It could work, based on my experience wis ISFPs but I am not 100% which one.


There's just one thing I'm certain, I'm not an N nor am I a TJ types.
So that minuses 10 types leaving the other 6, I don't want to identify as an extrovert with how laid back I am so that leaves ISFJ,ISTP and ISFP, Si isn't really a forte I have but rather Se.

So that leaves ISFP and ISTP, so i'll choose ISFP since its most appropriate, although I can be just a nice ISTP.
Test like to give me a higher preference T rather than F, but if I change to T here suddenly I have some explaining gto do with the regulars here and I don't want to spend the whole fucking day convincing others for some random type.


----------



## Reila

I don't see you as a Fi-dom.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Rydori said:


> There's just one thing I'm certain, I'm not an N nor am I a TJ types.
> So that minuses 10 types leaving the other 6, I don't want to identify as an extrovert with how laid back I am so that leaves ISFJ,ISTP and ISFP, Si isn't really a forte I have but rather Se.
> 
> So that leaves ISFP and ISTP, so i'll choose ISFP since its most appropriate, although I can be just a nice ISTP.
> Test like to give me a higher preference T rather than F, but if I change to T here suddenly I have some explaining gto do with the regulars here and I don't want to spend the whole fucking day convincing others for some random type.



Yeah, it is good that you know yourself and we all have strong preferences. I guess that would make sense. Discovering your type for sure can be hard. You definitely do seem like a feeler. Sometimes, behaviors with functions can overlap or there's also the shadow. I don't see you as slipping into the shadow but I have been guilty of that.  I am not always 100% sure of my type but I think the one I am typed as fits me pretty well.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori : ISFP 3... hmm... could entertain. 
What are some of your hobbies? 

Froody : Getting INFP vibes.. have you explored this?

Exploring intj 8w9


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> I did, and I'm not opposing your typing, I'm opposing some of your reasoning and inconsistency.
> 
> If we were to put it at percents
> 
> 0% - Introvert
> 50% - Ambivert
> 100% - Extravert
> 
> You basically told me you were at 20% on that scale.


I get about 60% introverted on tests, give or take a few. Not

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Doubtful about I, but I wouldn't immediately dismiss it.

Still entertaining Ti-dom, wondering if I'm mistaking inferior Se for an unhealthy auxiliary or out-of-the-norm malfunctions of auxiliary.



Literally God said:


> I get about 60% introverted on tests, give or take a few. Not
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Why are you preferring dichotomy tests right now when you advocated for looking at the inferior functions?


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> Rydori : ISFP 3... hmm... could entertain.
> What are some of your hobbies?
> 
> Froody : Getting INFP vibes.. have you explored this?
> 
> Exploring intj 8w9


What are "INFP vibes"?

* *




By the way, I told you I was going to quite League but I failed in such task. Been trying to play Summoner's Rift by myself and it is a struggle to actually hit the find match button, but once I am in the match, it is super fun. Just thought I should share that.




I think Te dominance fits you better than Ni dominance.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ definitely seems right in my book.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Rydori : ISFP 3... hmm... could entertain.
> What are some of your hobbies?


Playing B-ball/tennis, Playing video games, watching tv shows, casual chill out with friends. All that stuff.
type 3 would make sense when it comes to sports/games since I go full tryhard or nothing mode.


----------



## Temizzle

Merriweather said:


> Doubtful about I, but I wouldn't immediately dismiss it.
> 
> Still entertaining Ti-dom, wondering if I'm mistaking inferior Se for an unhealthy auxiliary or out-of-the-norm malfunctions of auxiliary.


Could be, I would imagine INTPs are more interested in exploring, wondering, and playing whereas INTJs are more concerned with doing, accomplishing, surviving.

I used to think 847 for myself but now I'm thinking 836


----------



## Retsu

Froody Blue Gem said:


> INTJ definitely seems right in my book.


I see no problem here
@Turi even though I enjoy the closure of being ISFJ because it means I'll never have to take any godforsaken tests again or research and read the same shit over and over, it does feel a little underwhelming to be such a caricature of my type. Surely the goal is to be harder to guess? :'(


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Temizzle INTJ seems unlikely with the amount of focus that you seem to put on Te.

@Merriweather there's no way that you're Ti-dom imo. Even if you're type 1, I don't see the Ti-style of reasoning (which is in the realm of MBTI, not the Enneagram). To be honest, it amuses me that you can entertain the possibility of being Ti-dom and Ne-aux, and yet is so resistant to the idea of being ENTJ or xSTJ.


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> @Temizzle INTJ seems unlikely with the amount of focus that you seem to put on Te.
> 
> @Merriweather there's no way that you're Ti-dom imo. Even if you're type 1, I don't see the Ti-style of reasoning (which is in the realm of MBTI, not the Enneagram). To be honest, it amuses me that you can entertain the possibility of being Ti-dom and Ne-aux, and yet is so resistant to the idea of being ENTJ or xSTJ.


I'm resistant towards xSTJ because I've already gone down that avenue, explored it up and down twice. Si-dom/aux doesn't fit, nor does lower Ne.

I'm still considering the idea of ENTJ, I'm doubtful of inferior Fi, though.

Give me time, let me think things over.


----------



## Rydori

I am considering ISTP, but F would be more appropiate for now.


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Retsu is correctly typed, I think.

@Rydori I can see ISxP, but you're honestly hard to type.

@Temizzle I see 837 more than 836 or 847, but that's the triple assertive/aggressive tritype, and I'm not sure if you're that confrontational.


----------



## Pippo

Still my conceptual INTJ.




Rydori said:


> I am considering ISTP, but F would be more appropiate for now.


Didn't you say you have a lot of trouble relating to Fi?

Why Fi-dom now?


----------



## Enoch

@Mr Castelo, what about me?


----------



## Jaune

Yes, ENFP Troublemaker sounds fine.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> Doubtful about I, but I wouldn't immediately dismiss it.
> 
> Still entertaining Ti-dom, wondering if I'm mistaking inferior Se for an unhealthy auxiliary or out-of-the-norm malfunctions of auxiliary.
> 
> 
> Why are you preferring dichotomy tests right now when you advocated for looking at the inferior functions?


You just asked about %s

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> You just asked about %s
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


No, I did not ask about percents.

I created a model based on the answer you gave me to put in perspective the contrast of your answer with your current one and the concept of being an "ambivert".


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> What are "INFP vibes"?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I told you I was going to quite League but I failed in such task. Been trying to play Summoner's Rift by myself and it is a struggle to actually hit the find match button, but once I am in the match, it is super fun. Just thought I should share that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Te dominance fits you better than Ni dominance.


I see I see. Unfortunately you are SOL with the league, done with that.



Mr Castelo said:


> @Retsu is correctly typed, I think.
> 
> @Rydori I can see ISxP, but you're honestly hard to type.
> 
> @Temizzle I see 837 more than 836 or 847, but that's the triple assertive/aggressive tritype, and I'm not sure if you're that confrontational.


First of all I can check off INTJ for you, you communicate and play the game similarly to Athena... is there a reason you removed 5?

Also, you're right I'm not that confrontational, but I literally get a monthly itch for a fight though... once I went 3 months without fighting and I thought I was dead. 
Anyway I'll ponder on it, thx for your input.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Merriweather said:


> I'm resistant towards xSTJ because I've already gone down that avenue, explored it up and down twice. Si-dom/aux doesn't fit, nor does lower Ne.
> 
> I'm still considering the idea of ENTJ, I'm doubtful of inferior Fi, though.
> 
> Give me time, let me think things over.


Okay, not like I'm forcing you or anything.

@Enoch

I think that ENFP fits you, as for the tritype thing... maybe 947.



Temizzle said:


> First of all I can check off INTJ for you, you communicate and play the game similarly to Athena... is there a reason you removed 5?


Someone very knowledgeable on the Enneagram suggested type 9 for me, and I can see why and am considering it.


----------



## Literally Gone

Merriweather said:


> No, I did not ask about percents.
> 
> I created a model based on the answer you gave me to put in perspective the contrast of your answer with your current one and the concept of being an "ambivert".


With 50% being ambivert, I'm 40 to 45%

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> Still my conceptual INTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say you have a lot of trouble relating to Fi?
> 
> Why Fi-dom now?


That's the thing hesitating me with being ISFP, even I myself think I'm a feeler but I don't really relate to Fi but I'm sure of not being an FJ types, they tend to be more encouraging and quite benevolent of others while I'm really not. I don't have a moral compass nor a sense of justice for whats wrong or right, I just go with the flow.


----------



## Pippo

Not sure for the above
Inconsistent answers produce inconsistent results



Mr Castelo said:


> Okay, not like I'm forcing you or anything.


My response on that part was more of a, "You sadly aren't going to get anything out of me in terms of results within the next few days, I'm too stubbornly indecisive." rather than "Fuck out of my personal bubble."


----------



## Temizzle

Mr Castelo said:


> @Enoch
> 
> I think that ENFP fits you, as for the tritype thing... maybe 947.


+1. 

Could also entertain 9 for you


----------



## Rydori

Merriweather said:


> Not sure for the above
> Inconsistent answers produce inconsistent results
> 
> 
> My response on that part was more of a, "You sadly aren't going to get anything out of me in terms of results within the next few days, I'm too stubbornly indecisive." rather than "Fuck out of my personal bubble."


Tell me this though, would an FJ really constantly produce inconsistent results?

nope nope, not something a J type would do would be really inconsistant.


----------



## Literally Gone

Esfp?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Yes


Rydori said:


> Tell me this though, would an FJ really constantly produce inconsistent results?
> 
> nope nope, not something a J type would do would be really inconsistant.


This J type appears to, and I'm the one suspected of being a Te-dom, the most "J" function that can be.

If you don't relate to Fi, then you must use Fe.
Therefore, you are an FJ or TP.


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> Esfp?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I doubt my extroversion, an extrovert would rather explore the world and go out much more than I do, in where I don't go out really that often, maybe twice a week.


----------



## Reila

Temizzle said:


> I see I see. Unfortunately you are SOL with the league, done with that.


Hah, what a rude individual. As always. Being as unpleasing as possible seems to be your kink.


----------



## Turi

I've created a new quiz, maybe this might help clear things up to some degree, @Rydori.


----------



## Literally Gone

Reila said:


> Hah, what a rude individual. As always. Being as unpleasing as possible seems to be your kink.


At least he's fun, entertaining, and accurately typed.
I see you still haven't changed your Enneagram to be consistent with your signature, or your signature to be consistent with your Enneagram.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Fascinating...
Not that I'll accept these results immediately, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating...
> Not that I'll accept these results immediately, but interesting nonetheless.



That particular test, IIRC, is a little liberal with the type 5 offerings.
I might be thinking of a different one, but I'm pretty sure it's that one.
Somebody warned me about it a while ago.

Actually I got warned about practically all Enneagram tests being dodgy with regards to Type 5 results, and also that Riso and Hudson are bias towards Type 5 as well apparently so even using their books to type yourself with can be a little dodgy, because they make Type 5 sound kinda 'cool', think INxJ descriptors in MBTI.

If you're interested, there is a group on Facebook called 'Progressive Enneagram' and once a year, or so, they do like.. a 4 week long, or 7 week long 'test' of sorts, for Enneagram typings.

The 4 week winter one has already begun, but if you join up, maybe you can get into the 7 week one before it start, yeah, it's 7 weeks - but, I don't think there'd be a whole lot to doubt after it, lol.


----------



## Max

Someone who isn't Turi, Retsu, Temizzle or Merriweather, have a go at sharing your thoughts on my type.


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

@Turi

ESTP
57.5% Match
ISTP
57.5% Match
ESFP
57.5% Match
ISFP
57.5% Match
ESTJ
57.5% Match
ISTJ
57.5% Match
ESFJ
57.5% Match
ISFJ
57.5% Match
ENTP
42.5% Match
INTP
42.5% Match
ENFP
42.5% Match
INFP
42.5% Match
ENTJ
42.5% Match
INTJ
42.5% Match
ENFJ
42.5% Match
INFJ
41.03% Match

@VirtualInsanity

INFJ would fit, I do think you are an NFJ in a way


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> @Turi
> 
> ESTP
> 57.5% Match
> ISTP
> 57.5% Match
> ESFP
> 57.5% Match
> ISFP
> 57.5% Match
> ESTJ
> 57.5% Match
> ISTJ
> 57.5% Match
> ESFJ
> 57.5% Match
> ISFJ
> 57.5% Match
> ENTP
> 42.5% Match
> INTP
> 42.5% Match
> ENFP
> 42.5% Match
> INFP
> 42.5% Match
> ENTJ
> 42.5% Match
> INTJ
> 42.5% Match
> ENFJ
> 42.5% Match
> INFJ
> 41.03% Match


Lmfao!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Turi

INTJ
87.5% Match
INTP
72.5% Match
ISTJ
72.5% Match
INFJ
66.67% Match
ENTJ
62.5% Match
ISTP
57.5% Match
INFP
52.5% Match
ISFJ
52.5% Match
ENTP
47.5% Match
ESTJ
47.5% Match
ENFJ
42.5% Match
ISFP
37.5% Match
ESTP
32.5% Match
ENFP
27.5% Match
ESFJ
27.5% Match
ESFP
12.5% Match


----------



## Rydori

You sure the test is still officially done @Turi? Because it gave me the same percentage for like 8 types, you might wanna fix the percentage a bit because it didn't work fully for me.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> @Turi
> 
> ESTP
> 57.5% Match
> ISTP
> 57.5% Match
> ESFP
> 57.5% Match
> ISFP
> 57.5% Match
> ESTJ
> 57.5% Match
> ISTJ
> 57.5% Match
> ESFJ
> 57.5% Match
> ISFJ
> 57.5% Match
> ENTP
> 42.5% Match
> INTP
> 42.5% Match
> ENFP
> 42.5% Match
> INFP
> 42.5% Match
> ENTJ
> 42.5% Match
> INTJ
> 42.5% Match
> ENFJ
> 42.5% Match
> INFJ
> 41.03% Match


Your most likely and least likely types are within 16% of each other, that's ridiculous.
Either you're a straight up XXXX type or you lack self-awareness and should take some time to just introspect.

Considering INFJ is the least likely type - regardless of what it says up the top, this means ESTP is the most likely type.
But, those results are practically XXXX.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> You sure the test is still officially done @Turi? Because it gave me the same percentage for like 8 types, you might wanna fix the percentage a bit because it didn't work fully for me.


Look at @Mr Castelo's results.
There's nothing wrong with the percentages.
You either lack self-awareness or are just a straight up XXXX, balanced all across the board.
Which according to the theory, isn't likely - we all have preferences one way or another, regardless of how slight they may be.


----------



## Turi

@Rydori - if those results are indeed due to a lack of self-awareness - can't we assume a stronger preference for Extraversion than you might seem to be letting on? Or perhaps even realize?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Look at @Mr Castelo's results.
> There's nothing wrong with the percentages.
> You either lack self-awareness or are just a straight up XXXX, balanced all across the board.
> Which according to the theory, isn't likely - we all have preferences one way or another, regardless of how slight they may be.


The only real consistency is S over N, so change that to XSXX


----------



## Pippo

@Turi

* *




INTP
95% Match
ISTP
80% Match
ENTP
70% Match
INFP
70% Match
INTJ
70% Match
ESTP
55% Match
ISFP
55% Match
ISTJ
55% Match
ENFP
45% Match
ENTJ
45% Match
INFJ
43.59% Match
ESFP
30% Match
ESTJ
30% Match
ISFJ
30% Match
ENFJ
20% Match
ESFJ
5% Match



And the merry-go-wheel goes round and round...

Also interesting...

* *


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> The only real consistency is S over N, so change that to XSXX


I'd venture out to ESxx as well, based on your lack of self-awareness (I'm not sure how to say that, without coming across as a dick, I don't intend to be negative).

So then it's just.. TJ, TP, FJ or FP.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Rydori - if those results are indeed due to a lack of self-awareness - can't we assume a stronger preference for Extraversion than you might seem to be letting on? Or perhaps even realize?


I'm close to a hermit though, in where I don't really spend a lot of time outside, maybe twice or thrice a week, and I only communicate with close friends and family. But then again there was conflict which made more of a hermit than ever. Still I spend too much time as a hermit and I'm not really doing anything like an extrovert would do, an extrovert would walk out to the world and experience it and change that habit rather than talking to people on the internet.


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> @Turi
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTP
> 95% Match
> ISTP
> 80% Match
> ENTP
> 70% Match
> INFP
> 70% Match
> INTJ
> 70% Match
> ESTP
> 55% Match
> ISFP
> 55% Match
> ISTJ
> 55% Match
> ENFP
> 45% Match
> ENTJ
> 45% Match
> INFJ
> 43.59% Match
> ESFP
> 30% Match
> ESTJ
> 30% Match
> ISFJ
> 30% Match
> ENFJ
> 20% Match
> ESFJ
> 5% Match
> 
> 
> 
> And the merry-go-wheel goes round and round...


Very interesting, INTP seems to be a common theme when you take the quizzes I create, lol.
That's a very strong result, haha. Almost every single question there, you've selected the option that correlates to INTP preferences.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> I'm close to a hermit though, in where I don't really spend a lot of time outside, maybe twice or thrice a week, and I only communicate with close friends and family. But then again there was conflict which made more of a hermit than ever. Still I spend too much time as a hermit and I'm not really doing anything like an extrovert would do, an extrovert would walk out to the world and experience it and change that habit rather than talking to people on the internet.


But what do you do, whilst hermiting?


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Very interesting, INTP seems to be a common theme when you take the quizzes I create, lol.
> That's a very strong result, haha. Almost every single question there, you've selected the option that correlates to INTP preferences.


As is my habit, I'm going to let my subconscious mull over it and introspect over time to see if it sits well with me.


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> So, with that in mind, please be aware that this is a public forum. And y'all just might be scaring new thread members away. Not everyone is aware of the banter you all have between yourselves, so if you could, please keep the insults to non existent.
> 
> Even if that insult is something as tame and innocuous as "fool". Looking at you @Temizzle. And yes, I am mildly throwing you under the bus. But you're not in trouble. So take it in stride, plz


But that's just them being thin skinned. Why must it be so politically correct?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Alright this thread is getting too dangerous for me. Goodbye everyone.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Literally God said:


> But that's just them being thin skinned. Why must it be so politically correct?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Honestly? Don't know. Don't care. The thickness of their skin is quite irrelevant.

In any case, continue the tom foolery, plz


----------



## Agent Washintub

Literally God said:


> Alright this thread is getting too dangerous for me. Goodbye everyone.


Noooooooooooo, come back!!!! </3


----------



## Turi

Accurately typed.

*shakes chains lightly*


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Accurately typed.
> 
> *shakes chains lightly*


Accurately typed.






**shake**


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> Accurately typed.
> 
> *shakes chains lightly*


Heh. The last post is like, anti-ISTP without context, though.

INTJ is... I kinda see it, I'm still more in the INFJ camp, but INTJ isn't far off in anycase


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> Honestly? Don't know. Don't care. The thickness of their skin is quite irrelevant.
> 
> In any case, continue the tom foolery, plz


Just in case this is a trap... Is PandaSniper waiting to bushwhack me?



flyincaveman said:


> Noooooooooooo, come back!!!! </3


:heart: Such feelz from an ISTP! I think I might cry...


----------



## Agent Washintub

Literally God said:


> :heart: Such feelz from an ISTP! I think I might cry...


So many feelz, boothang!



> Just in case this is a trap... Is PandaSniper waiting to bushwhack me?


Aight, y'all gonna learn about SniperPanda right quick. SniperPanda was a real user, many, many years ago. SniperPanda was an ISTP. The truest ISTP. The most enlightened ISTP. SniperPanda was the best god damn troll I've ever seen in my life. So great, that it took me YEARS to appreciate his god tier level of trolling. There's a LOT of people on this site who remember him, for he was pretty well known back in the day. I seriously do wish he would make a come back just for the epic lulz.


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> So many feelz, boothang!
> 
> 
> Aight, y'all gonna learn about SniperPanda right quick. SniperPanda was a real user, many, many years ago. SniperPanda was an ISTP. The truest ISTP. The most enlightened ISTP. SniperPanda was the best god damn troll I've ever seen in my life. So great, that it took me YEARS to appreciate his god tier level of trolling. There's a LOT of people on this site who remember him, for he was pretty well known back in the day. I seriously do wish he would make a come back just for the epic lulz.


I pray to George Carlin that he does then! It would be epic for him to come back and troll with us. I would be honored to learn from him.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ definitely seems right. I say yes.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Fuck it, I'm calling in reinforcements.
@cursive (you wonderful, heartless bitch) @Nubb @DemonAbyss10 @angeleyes @vinniebob @zynthaxx @Cotillion

Spread the joys of SniperPanda


----------



## VinnieBob

XXXX
that is definitely your type
[hard porn]


----------



## Literally Gone

vinniebob said:


> XXXX
> that is definitely your type
> [hard porn]


A true mad genius! Pray to our Lord and Savior George with me!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

It's probable


----------



## Rydori

probable, although other certain types may be better fitting. (you know what type I'm referring to)


----------



## Crowbo

ehhhhhh


----------



## Literally Gone

Yeeeee


----------



## Crowbo

@Literally God

He is correct! For he will not divide us!


----------



## 6007

I have been summoned? Why? Because I have seen the face of god and it was a koala! Playing a tuba!


----------



## Literally Gone

Pretty sure I'm the face of god...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

No, you're God.

The face of God is not God.

Similarly, the arm of Merriweather is not the entity of Merriweather.

But you are correctly typed.


----------



## Agent Washintub

@cursive
I summoned that magnificent ass so you can talk about your favourite person ever. SniperPanda


----------



## Turi

I think ISTP is fitting.


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> @cursive
> I summoned that magnificent ass so you can talk about your favourite person ever. SniperPanda


I really like your choice of reinforcements!
I'd hate to play risk against you, but as allies...
ENTP and ISTP: We would dominate the Earth!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## 6007

oh right! you know, it has been rough hanging out on this forum without our fearless leader.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Literally God said:


> I really like your choice of reinforcements!
> I'd hate to play risk against you, but as allies...
> ENTP and ISTP: We would dominate the Earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


She will eat you alive and shit you out without a second thought. The only person to ever stand strong against her was SniperPanda. ISTP-584 thru and thru


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> I think ISTP is fitting.


I mean, I'm very much ISTP, but I sure as hell ain't been showing it here. I think ya'll just afraid to contradict a mod


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> She will eat you alive and shit you out without a second thought. The only person to ever stand strong against her was SniperPanda. ISTP-584 thru and thru


 if memory serves I believe I actually made him cry. the tears of a god mmm so refreshing… Full of electrolytes


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> She will eat you alive and shit you out without a second thought. The only person to ever stand strong against her was SniperPanda. ISTP-584 thru and thru


She'd have to catch me and eat me first! Then again, ISTPs are the Tmlt enjoy cannibalism! Right @Merriweather and @Crowbo!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Agent Washintub

cursive said:


> if memory serves I believe I actually made him cry. the tears of a god mmm so refreshing… Full of electrolytes


You keep telling yourself that, babe. You ain't no Trolliomedes


----------



## Literally Gone

cursive said:


> if memory serves I believe I actually made him cry. the tears of a god mmm so refreshing… Full of electrolytes


Those weren't tears... I don't think you want to know what you were drinking...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> I mean, I'm very much ISTP, but I sure as hell ain't been showing it here. I think ya'll just afraid to contradict a mod


I have access to more than the handful of postings you've provided in this thread lately.

You deal with conflict in a relatively diplomatic way - obviously, you have to, that's your role here - but you're not the hardcore stick-in-the-mod 'hall-monitor' type moderator I've observed on other websites - more human, realistic - fits some stereotypical xSTP traits.

Enneagram lines up relatively well however I'm not very well versed in Enneagram - avatar matches stereotypical ISTP vibes, you've also been consistently typed as an ISTP since 2012, correct?

What types would feel comfortable with the same type for so long?
Grounded, realistic 'ST' types who aren't affected by what is practically the multiple-personality-disorder that tends to affect 'N' types.

You're a moderator on a god damn internet forum, if that doesn't scream introversion, I don't know what does.

ISTP seems solid, to me, all things considered.
Admittedly, I haven't dissected you yet, though - I don't feel the need to, I prefer to do that to people who are umming and ahhing, to try and help them out if possible.

You're not umming and ahhing.


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> You keep telling yourself that, babe. You ain't no Trolliomedes


lolololol 

...I dunno man. I see and push triggers. It is a talent


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> I have access to more than the handful of postings you've provided in this thread lately.
> 
> You deal with conflict in a relatively diplomatic way - obviously, you have to, that's your role here - but you're not the hardcore stick-in-the-mod 'hall-monitor' type moderator I've observed on other websites - more human, realistic - fits some stereotypical xSTP traits.
> 
> Enneagram lines up relatively well however I'm not very well versed in Enneagram - avatar matches stereotypical ISTP vibes, you've also been consistently typed as an ISTP since 2012, correct?
> 
> What types would feel comfortable with the same type for so long?
> Grounded, realistic 'ST' types who aren't affected by what is practically the multiple-personality-disorder that tends to affect 'N' types.
> 
> You're a moderator on a god damn internet forum, if that doesn't scream introversion, I don't know what does.
> 
> ISTP seems solid, to me, all things considered.
> Admittedly, I haven't dissected you yet, though - I don't feel the need to, I prefer to do that to people who are umming and ahhing, to try and help them out if possible.
> 
> You're not umming and ahhing.


I remember testing as ISTP at like... 13 or so. Hooray middle school preparation for the world! And nothing has really shown me to be otherwise. The more I learned about MBTI and how functions stack, work, etc, it only reinforced the ISTP moniker. I've never had any reason to doubt it. Indeed, most people here on the forum that love typing have always said I'm about the definition of ISTP. Enneagram has changed and evolved over time, as it should. I was 583 for a long time. But you can think @cursive talking about me behind my back (shitbird) that made me actually dive into Enn a little more. I'm definitely an 8 as she will attest to.

The profile picture is actually fairly new. It was picture of a graffiti turtle for YEARS. SniperPanda is purely for SniperPanda.

As for my mod style, I was also military for a long while. Drastically affects my mod style. Being a mod in and of itself tho? I had ulterior motives. And I'm by far the laziest mod on here. Like, log on once a week and hope the other mods didn't notice my laziness status, up until i started posting here. You'd be surprised to know that out of my five classes this semester, I'm by far the most vocal in every single one of them. To the point that when it comes to group things, I get told not to be in a group and to not do the assignment because I'm abnormally participative. In two of my classes, I'm the only name the teacher has memorized because I talk shit so frequently.


----------



## 6007

Literally God said:


> Those weren't tears... I don't think you want to know what you were drinking...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


pipe down, you weren’t there. You may be literally god but you’re no sniperpanda


----------



## Agent Washintub

cursive said:


> lolololol
> 
> ...I dunno man. I see and push triggers. It is a talent


something, something, something... triggers... turn me on? Something something


----------



## 6007

flyincaveman said:


> I remember testing as ISTP at like... 13 or so. Hooray middle school preparation for the world! And nothing has really shown me to be otherwise. The more I learned about MBTI and how functions stack, work, etc, it only reinforced the ISTP moniker. I've never had any reason to doubt it. Indeed, most people here on the forum that love typing have always said I'm about the definition of ISTP. Enneagram has changed and evolved over time, as it should. I was 583 for a long time. But you can think @*cursive* talking about me behind my back (shitbird) that made me actually dive into Enn a little more. I'm definitely an 8 as she will attest to.
> 
> The profile picture is actually fairly new. It was picture of a graffiti turtle for YEARS. SniperPanda is purely for SniperPanda.
> 
> As for my mod style, I was also military for a long while. Drastically affects my mod style. Being a mod in and of itself tho? I had ulterior motives. And I'm by far the laziest mod on here. Like, log on once a week and hope the other mods didn't notice my laziness status, up until i started posting here. You'd be surprised to know that out of my five classes this semester, I'm by far the most vocal in every single one of them. To the point that when it comes to group things, I get told not to be in a group and to not do the assignment because I'm abnormally participative. In two of my classes, I'm the only name the teacher has memorized because I talk shit so frequently.


when did I talk about you behind your back? Deets plz. what was said?!


----------



## Agent Washintub

cursive said:


> when did I talk about you behind your back? Deets plz. what was said?!


With @*Nubb*!!!
Discussing my type, I assume. At least that's all he's said is that I am a type 8 according to you. And that you think I'm correctly typed

PS, I was being sardonic


----------



## Literally Gone

cursive said:


> get in line!


I'll find a way to cut :smug:


----------



## CultOfPersonality

I got Ebola from Turi's test, amazing result.

got 60% INTJ and 58.9% INFJ.... I AM AN XXXX BRUHH


----------



## Literally Gone

Ruri The Typer said:


> I got Ebola from Turi's test, amazing result.
> 
> got 60% INTJ and 58.9% INFJ.... I AM AN XXXX BRUHH


I got AIDS and Syphilis...
and it said ESFJ 100%


----------



## 6007

Literally God said:


> I got AIDS and Syphilis...
> and it said ESFJ 100%


fate worse than death, condolences. 
still... could've been enfp. *shudders*


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> ^This is Te btw. Someone actually preferring credibility over a random person.


Do you take the information at face value, or don't you?
That is the question.


----------



## Literally Gone

cursive said:


> fate worse than death, condolences.
> still... could've been enfp. *shudders*


Please, just end it...:crying:
and thank you...


----------



## Literally Gone

@Ebola: A Love Story you are a bombastic XXXX!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

I know. 

Ebola is love
Ebola is death


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Riots all of you. INFP above


----------



## Turi

xNFJ but I haven't dissected you yet.


----------



## Turi




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Turi said:


> xNFJ but I haven't dissected you yet.


I remember you had made a few analysis.


----------



## Turi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I remember you had made a few analysis.


What do you get in the 40q quiz in my sig?


----------



## Rydori

meh.


----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Turi said:


> What do you get in the 40q quiz in my sig?


It says I am an 60% ENFP/INFP for some reasons.


----------



## Turi

Anyone know why Keirsey basically ignores I/E in his temperament theory yet still includes them in his type descriptions?


----------



## Turi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> It says I am an 60% ENFP/INFP for some reasons.


xNFP, interesting.. hm.


----------



## Rydori

Above users PFP


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> Do you take the information at face value, or don't you?
> That is the question.


Look at it like this. Te's positioning, and someone adding more and more water to it. The water dilutes the potency of it's effectiveness, but depending on the amount added, the taste of Te becomes more and more vague and less present due to it being filtered by other functions. 

If you understand this, then you've essentially grasped the difference between a Te dom and a Te-aux. To use your questioning, which do you believe is more likely to take the information at face value and which is most likely not to? 

Me in particular? I am more likely to listen to people whom are more studied in a particular field more than I am as opposed to someone whom randomly cites themselves as a grand person of understanding. That's great for them, but it holds no credibility to me. Which I would believe seems more understanding. If I told you that I created a test and I wasn't sure if I did it well, would you have a large amount of faith in my words? You'd have no real reason to. I've shown nothing proving you to do so.


----------



## Turi

I've had this idea in my head that might kinda work for a type test/quiz - the idea would be to test for I/E, S/N, T/F and then ignore the P/J dichotomy entirely, and instead shift the test into a functions test to find "x".

So basically, imagine it narrowed down on INTx via dichotomy, then to find "x" it starts to pit Ni-Te v Ti-Ne in order to find whether you're a P or a J.
It could do this by asking a few additional questions - i.e Ni v Ti, Te v Ne, Ti v Te, Ni v Ne, Ni-Te v Ti-Ne - and maybe incorporate some inferior 'function' questions as well i.e inferior Sensing v inferior Feeling.

I kind of like the idea of not really mixing 'functions' and dichotomy, but instead using them to work together as two separate systems, essentially, with one single end result.

This end result, I'm not entirely sure how I want to express - I'm thinking of just keeping it in accordance with how MBTI works - I do prefer the idea of say, an INTJ being represented as an INTP due to them _leading _with a perceiving function, but unleashing that on everybody would just confuse people.


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


>


Yeah, this picture is weird. I think most INTJ's are too busy absorbed in something while forgetting to feed themselves due to being to focused on whatever has their interest. It's probably something that's kept them up all night long and causing them to have terrible sleeping schedules. Unless they have a job, then it just means that they're already sleeping and are busy being members of society whom are busy solving a problem somewhere, coming back home and zoning out for the next 2 hours away from the loud sounds of some outside environment.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Turi said:


> xNFP, interesting.. hm.


Interesting? It is. Even I am stumped. :laughing:


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> Look at it like this. Te's positioning, and someone adding more and more water to it. The water dilutes the potency of it's effectiveness, but depending on the amount added, the taste of Te becomes more and more vague and less present due to it being filtered by other functions.
> 
> If you understand this, then you've essentially grasped the difference between a Te dom and a Te-aux. To use your questioning, which do you believe is more likely to take the information at face value and which is most likely not to?
> 
> Me in particular? I am more likely to listen to people whom are more studied in a particular field more than I am as opposed to someone whom randomly cites themselves as a grand person of understanding. That's great for them, but it holds no credibility to me. Which I would believe seems more understanding. If I told you that I created a test and I wasn't sure if I did it well, would you have a large amount of faith in my words? You'd have no real reason to. I've shown nothing proving you to do so.


You're misreading my post - it was a rhetorical question.
Did the event actually occur? That's what I'm questioning.
Anybody could say 'psychologist said I'm x type' - why should I or anyone else simply accept information at face value like that?

Even if a psychologist did, this doesn't mean nor prove anything to me, I understand Athena_ couldn't care less about this, but, it's true nonetheless.

I'm not interested in continuing that discussion - I was joking with her (of course, she didn't get it) - I'm just clarifying what I mean by 'face value'.


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> INTJ being represented as an INTP *due to them leading with a perceiving function,* but unleashing that on everybody would just confuse people.


This is not the first time you've brought this up. Why is it, that this specific detail something you're so focused on?


----------



## Rydori

ENFJ to INTJ is quite a big jump, but there must be a pretty good reason so I won't question that. I do think you are a huge Ni user though. Considered ENTJ?


----------



## Turi

Xcopy said:


> This is not the first time you've brought this up. Why is it, that this specific detail something you're so focused on?


Do I need to explain it?

It's misleading to suggest someone who lives their life perceiving, i.e Introverted perceivers, is a Judging type.

Same goes for all introverted types.

It irks me.


----------



## Retsu

Yes


----------



## Crowbo

yesh


----------



## Literally Gone

I gesh

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Max

ENXP.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

sure, any NF type is fitting for you.


----------



## Lacy

Seems so.


----------



## VinnieBob

Literally God said:


> And you couldn't hold an airport floodlight to @vinniebob.


yea
so there
in your face cursive
L,G. told you:smug:


----------



## Xcopy

Turi said:


> Do I need to explain it?
> 
> It's misleading to suggest someone who lives their life perceiving, i.e Introverted perceivers, is a Judging type.
> 
> Same goes for all introverted types.
> 
> It irks me.


Would it really be too farfetched to assume that it is likely the reason the introverted judgers are perceiving doms, is due to their cautious natures? Is it not more likely that an introverted judging dom would be quicker to action and as such would need such in order to remain flexible enough which is more akin to that of a perceiving type?


----------



## Turi

Nah, it's all ass backwards.


----------



## Pippo

I can't quite get it out of my head that you use Ti.


----------



## Retsu

An SO intj? Interesting


----------



## Clockheart

read your posts on this thread, gonna say yes.


----------



## Rydori

I mean sure, quite a logical iSFJ. @Retsu

Above is most likely an SP user, ISXP.


----------



## Retsu

Rydori said:


> I mean sure, quite a logical iSFJ. @Retsu
> 
> Above is most likely an SP user, ISXP.


We can do the hard thinky stuff too. With wine.


----------



## Pippo

You remind me of my Mother.

She's an ISFJ


----------



## Retsu

Merriweather said:


> You remind me of my Mother.
> 
> She's an ISFJ


I literally remind everyone of their mother


----------



## Pippo

Retsu said:


> Merriweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of my Mother.
> 
> She's an ISFJ
> 
> 
> 
> I literally remind everyone of their mother
Click to expand...

Because most mothers are xSFJs.


----------



## Clockheart

I honestly don't know why someone could type you as an ISTJ, imo, INTJ fits


----------



## CultOfPersonality

YOU ARE UNKNOWN LIKE ME, WHICH MEANS YOU ARE PERFECT.


Sent from Uganda using My Ebola.


----------



## Rydori

PUBG scrub 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

M8, 1v1 me on Fortnite you Noob.


Sent from Uganda using My Ebola.


----------



## Rydori

Ruri The Typer said:


> M8, 1v1 me on Fortnite you Noob.
> 
> 
> Sent from Uganda using My Ebola.


1v1 minecraft.

I’ll make sure you’re permabanned from my Christian server pleb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Rydori said:


> 1v1 minecraft.
> 
> I’ll make sure you’re permabanned from my Christian server pleb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Boi, I'm going to REKT you in minecraft, im going to infect your character with Ebola and AIDS.


Sent from Uganda using My Ebola.


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> 1v1 minecraft.
> 
> I’ll make sure you’re permabanned from my Christian server pleb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in my Christian forum you heathens!
I expected better from an ISTP!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfj


----------



## Cotillion

flyincaveman said:


> Fuck it, I'm calling in reinforcements.
> @*cursive* (you wonderful, heartless bitch) @*Nubb* @*DemonAbyss10* @*angeleyes* @*vinniebob* @*zynthaxx* @*Cotillion*
> 
> Spread the joys of SniperPanda












SniperPanda 2012

never forget


----------



## Literally Gone

The Lawyer said:


> Isfj


Isfp

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Enoch




----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


>


Bruh? Communism is the shit!


----------



## VioletEvergarden

Cotillion said:


> SniperPanda 2012
> 
> never forget


Cotillion, my friend.


Never forget.

Praise unto the mighty one!!!


> _And yes the competition thing is not my primary motivation. I guess my main motivation aside from being a monster is like this. We all live a limited number of years right and then we die. If someone asked you what you really wanted to do with those years what would you say? Do you REALLY want to go into work every day at a 9-5? No of course not that's dumb. If I'm going to die I'm going out with a bang and it will be the biggest bang ever._


----------



## VioletEvergarden

type me based on this sentence


----------



## Turi

Nubb said:


> type me based on this sentence


isfp


----------



## VioletEvergarden

Turi said:


> isfp


----------



## Rydori

Gg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> Gg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Nubb said:


>


Part of my ISTP posse, you are!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Hello PerC


if you want Ebola, you can buy it on www.Ebola4u.com


----------



## Literally Gone

Ruri The Typer said:


> Hello PerC
> 
> 
> if you want Ebola, you can buy it on www.Ebola4u.com


Damn link is broken!
Blasted ENFP!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Literally God said:


> Damn link is broken!
> Blasted ENFP!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will




it's not, when you open the link, you get Ebola


----------



## VioletEvergarden

Literally God said:


> Part of my ISTP posse, you are!


I apart of no one's posse except the mighty one known as SniperPanda.


----------



## Literally Gone

Nubb said:


> I apart of no one's posse except the mighty one known as SniperPanda.


What if I'm SniperPanda?! You just dissed your ISTP commander!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## VioletEvergarden

Literally God said:


> What if I'm SniperPanda?! You just dissed your ISTP commander!


How dare you offend our Master with your insolence.


@flyincaveman can you believe this guy?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Literally God said:


> What if I'm SniperPanda?! You just dissed your ISTP commander!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Hmm...

...
...
..
..
...
..............
...................................
Nope.


----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## Temizzle

yes (xNFP)


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> yes (xNFP)


Yee to ENTJ! Come join my thread please!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Clockheart

seems so


----------



## VioletEvergarden

Literally God said:


> Yee to ENTJ! Come join my thread please!


Oh come on, you're done already?

Don't be scared of the green names, bruh.

The fun was just beginning


----------



## Enoch

Perhaps. Don't mind the advertisement.

http://personalitycafe.com/showthread.php?t=1211546


----------



## Literally Gone

Nubb said:


> Oh come on, you're done already?
> 
> Don't be scared of the green names, bruh.
> 
> The fun was just beginning


Hehehe! Are you kidding, I stare down ENTJs!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## VioletEvergarden

Literally God said:


> Hehehe! Are you kidding, I stare down ENTJs!


ENTJs are not relevant.


Do you have a moment to speak about our lord and saviour, Sniper Panda?


----------



## Literally Gone

Nubb said:


> ENTJs are not relevant.
> 
> 
> Do you have a moment to speak about our lord and saviour, Sniper Panda?


Our Lord and Savior is George Carlin! Just ask @vinniebob! 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Agent Washintub

Enoch said:


> Perhaps. Don't mind the advertisement.
> 
> A Safe Space For Politically Incorrect Trolls


Eh, I'll allow it so as to clear out some of the shitposting in here. So it can get back to at least some semblance of being on topic.


----------



## Rydori




----------



## VioletEvergarden

Literally God said:


> Our Lord and Savior is George Carlin! Just ask @*vinniebob*!


vinniebob is not relevant and I do not care about his opinions.

Our lord and saviour worked very hard to be remember, and we shall #neverforget

From the Power Structure, line 2:


> _2)Never Forget: This concept holds great power and great responsibility. In essence it is of equal importance as SniperPanda himself_


_
The path of membership is simple. Study the precepts, attend a few meetings and maybe you will be initiated as a member of the masses._


----------



## Literally Gone

Nubb said:


> vinniebob is not relevant and I do not care about his opinions.
> 
> Our lord and saviour worked very hard to be remember, and we shall #neverforget
> 
> From the Power Structure, line 2:
> 
> _
> The path of membership is simple. Study the precepts, attend a few meetings and maybe you will be initiated as a member of the masses._


Conformity is apathy, and apathy is death!
Must be why you seem so dead inside! #Normiehehehe
Nice try for an istp!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## VioletEvergarden

Literally God said:


> Conformity is apathy, and apathy is death!
> Must be why you seem so dead inside! #Normiehehehe
> Nice try for an istp!


Apathy is apathy. Nothing else.

I am more alive then you will ever hope to be.

I have the Will of SniperPanda in me.


----------



## Literally Gone

Nubb said:


> Apathy is apathy. Nothing else.
> 
> I am more alive then you will ever hope to be.
> 
> I have the Will of SniperPanda in me.


I am eternal.
I live in the hearts and minds of ISTPs like you everywhere! Not to mention other types!
I have my own Will in everything!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed


----------



## Knave

@Merriweather, what makes you sure you're not Si dom or aux? I'm not necessarily asking because I doubt your introspection alluding to not using Si high in your stack, but I'm curious to understand your perspective on Si. From a stereotypical standpoint you come across as xSTJ on this forum, but of course that comes from stereotypes that depict Si in a certain way. I also want to understand Si more, as it is a confusing function. I feel like it's possible that many mistyped intuitives could be Si-doms, but who knows--I'd love to understand Si more, rather than it being all about past impressions, memory, comfort, familiarity, etc.


----------



## Rydori

INTP fits.


----------



## Pippo

More inclined towards higher Fe


Knave said:


> @Merriweather, what makes you sure you're not Si dom or aux? I'm not necessarily asking because I doubt your introspection alluding to not using Si high in your stack, but I'm curious to understand your perspective on Si. From a stereotypical standpoint you come across as xSTJ on this forum, but of course that comes from stereotypes that depict Si in a certain way. I also want to understand Si more, as it is a confusing function. I feel like it's possible that many mistyped intuitives could be Si-doms, but who knows--I'd love to understand Si more, rather than it being all about past impressions, memory, comfort, familiarity, etc.


Since definitions vary, I'll give you several of the definitions of Si I've come across:

Relying on tradition, liking predictability, using the past as a very exact guide to the future.
An understanding of internal senses of pain, hunger, thirst, etc.
A catalog of past experiences with very good memory; likes to relive memories and zones out when doing so.
Liking harder structure and organization in a very detailed sense.

I'm oversimplifying due to both impatience with myself and for simplicity's sake, but those are the general definitions of Si that may be mixed and matched apparently as one pleases.

I may also be forgetting parts of definitions, but I promise, throw almost any definition of Si at me and I'll deny it.


----------



## Max

This is a totally random question (anyone can answer this btw), but can INFJs and ISFJs seem alike at first glance? 

(I think MW is definitely an IxTx at least, learning towards INTx for him).

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Merriweather said:


> I promise, throw almost any definition of Si at me and I'll deny it.


Nice and objective. Total 'T' traits here.

>_______________________________>

Have you read the Introverted Sensing type section in _Psychological Types_?
It's in the link in my sig.


----------



## Agent Washintub

VirtualInsanity said:


> This is a totally random question (anyone can answer this btw), but can INFJs and ISFJs seem alike at first glance?
> 
> (I think MW is definitely an IxTx at least, learning towards INTx for him).
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


ISFJs and INFJs can seem alike at first glance. They're leading with an internal structure first. So Ni and Si can be hard to distinguish at first. One's memory based and one is "possibility" based.

However, INTP and INTJ are nothing alike


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Stop arguing idiots! Just say if the person above is typed correctly or not, it's not that hard. Yes btw


----------



## nep2une

Aluminum Frost said:


> Stop arguing idiots! Just say if the person above is typed correctly or not, it's not that hard. Yes btw


Seconded lol. And yes.


----------



## Brend168

I don't even know ?


----------



## Brend168

Maybe ISFJ


----------



## Turi

@neptune_faced - seems solid.

Anyone want to explain the difference between an assertive, pro-active IxxP type, and an IxxJ type?


----------



## Max

flyincaveman said:


> ISFJs and INFJs can seem alike at first glance. They're leading with an internal structure first. So Ni and Si can be hard to distinguish at first. One's memory based and one is "possibility" based.
> 
> However, INTP and INTJ are nothing alike


1. If Si is really "memory-based" then I am definitely not an ISFJ lol. I know it has stuff to do with the past and internal sensations and subjectivity, too. It's hard to explain, if you don't use it (even if you have an idea of the concept in your head). 


2. I know that. One is TI NE SI FE and the other is NI TE FI SE. They share no functions in common. I get it xD

When I said, INTx, I meant it in the sense hat he leans more toward the N side than the S side, it seems. I was referring to the suggsstion of ISTJ for MW. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brend168

IxxP if they're assertive will not go to the extent of planning out everything like an IxxJ will. Although an IxxP will get things done they won't be as structured or focus on the planning as much


----------



## Agent Washintub

Aluminum Frost said:


> Stop arguing idiots! Just say if the person above is typed correctly or not, it's not that hard. Yes btw


You're really going to call people idiots with a mod being active in the thread? IE, the person you immediately responded to? Are you asking for an infraction for insulting members?


----------



## Turi

VirtualInsanity said:


> 1. If Si is really "memory-based" then I am definitely not an ISFJ lol. I know it has stuff to do with the past and internal sensations and subjectivity, too. It's hard to explain, if you don't use it (even if you have an idea of the concept in your head).
> 
> 
> 2. I know that. One is TI NE SI FE and the other is NI TE FI SE. They share no functions in common. I get it xD
> 
> When I said, INTx, I meant it in the sense hat he leans more toward the N side than the S side, it seems. I was referring to the suggsstion of ISTJ for MW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


'Si' is not 'memory' based.
Read the Introverted Sensing type descriptor in _Psychological Types_, it's in my sig.

'Memory' is such a ridiculous term to use with regards to personality theory - because, there's multiple forms of memory - so what are we talking about?

Stock standard literal memory, i.e the conscious type?
Unconscious intelligent memory that puts pieces together without active thought?
Short term? Long term? Implicit? Explicit? Sensory? Declarative? Procedural? Episodic? Semantic?

I mean, the whole 'memory' thing needs to be either:


Scrapped entirely; or
Explored in depth


I vote for explored in depth, because my own research suggests various forms of 'memory' might correlate to various perception functions.

I personally would argue, at least as far as I personally am concerned, that I rely on an unconscious 'intelligent' memory of sorts, to get through life.
Pattern recognition, eliciting information from my mind without active thought - this is intuition, and it's also a form of _memory_.

We don't pull pattern recognition skills out from under our hats, our brains are simply wired to perhaps be more effective at utilizing that form of memory, than the conscious/active memory that S types are better at utilizing.

Just my observations and theory, anyway.

I feel like just because I can't remember some 'details' and 'specifics' actively, this doesn't mean my _memory _isn't any good.
My memory is fucking phenomenal, it's just a different _kind _of memory that I excel at, compared to most people.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> @neptune_faced - seems solid.
> 
> Anyone want to explain the difference between an assertive, pro-active IxxP type, and an IxxJ type?


Assuming you're not baiting for a Coup de Grace of "There is none", I'll try to indulge you.

For purposes of proper speculation, we can assume I'm an IxxP.

I am assertive, and I attempt to prepare myself for the future in order to make living easy, however, upon comparing myself to many IxxJs I have in my life, I notice that their preparation and aggressiveness is more of a natural inclination, whereas my preparation and aggressiveness, to a lesser extent, is more of an adaption to the environment.

I still procrastinate, put off work, and have to work to clean my desk off at the end of the day, but I still push myself for an easier life because I know that, without a doubt, hard work will often bring better results.

--------------------------------
Also, I read that Si description of yours. It doesn't seem to particularly fit for me very well at all.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> 'Si' is not 'memory' based.
> Read the Introverted Sensing type descriptor in _Psychological Types_, it's in my sig.


My fault, I called it memory based to start. Also, tried reading it. Don't have the patience to decipher the psuedo intellectual bullshit into something that doesn't require a PhD in pyschology to understand. Have a tl;dr?


----------



## Brend168

Moving on...what do I strike you guys as ? I tend to live in my past memories, play things over in my head and be repetivitve, think about my future and daydreaming, focusing in school, and I'm extremely quiet and try to be polite though I can come off as stand offish. I'm confused so could use some advice.


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> 'Si' is not 'memory' based.
> Read the Introverted Sensing type descriptor in _Psychological Types_, it's in my sig.


I said IF. I didn't say "Si IS memory based", and I am not being a smartass or lazy, but I am on the mobile app (can't use PerC on the laptop) and genuinely can't click on it from your forum signature.

Can you link me it in the text here?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Brend168 said:


> Moving on...what do I strike you guys as ? I tend to live in my past memories, play things over in my head and be repetivitve, think about my future and daydreaming, focusing in school, and I'm extremely quiet and try to be polite though I can come off as stand offish. I'm confused so could use some advice.


You use Si in some capacity, that's a given. Though I'm not sure it's your dominant function.


Your first type-me thread does suggest, as they said, INxP, but I didn't see anything particularly suggesting a Thinking or Feeling function. Perhaps the "overanalyze everything" suggests Ti-Ne.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Brend168 said:


> Moving on...what do I strike you guys as ? I tend to live in my past memories, play things over in my head and be repetivitve, think about my future and daydreaming, focusing in school, and I'm extremely quiet and try to be polite though I can come off as stand offish. I'm confused so could use some advice.


As someone who only has 9 posts, with no substantial descriptions of thought processes and the fact I'm guess you're 16-18... It'll be INCREDIBLY hard to type you. The reason we can argue about @Turi and @Merriweather because we have a few thousand posts to comb through and a lot of interactions. And the reason why type them so much in this thread is part trolling, part legit curiosity if they have typed themselves right. I highly recommend you visit a more appropriate "what's my type thread" after taking a few tests and at least a cursory reading functions.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> My fault, I called it memory based to start. Also, tried reading it. Don't have the patience to decipher the psuedo intellectual bullshit into something that doesn't require a PhD in pyschology to understand. Have a tl;dr?


You haven't read Chapter X of _Psychological Types_?
The sky is falling.



Brend168 said:


> Moving on...what do I strike you guys as ? I tend to live in my past memories, play things over in my head and be repetivitve, think about my future and daydreaming, focusing in school, and I'm extremely quiet and try to be polite though I can come off as stand offish. I'm confused so could use some advice.


From this alone, I would suggest ISxJ - take the "My Personality Quiz" in my sig if you want to try and clear it up a little.



VirtualInsanity said:


> I said IF. I didn't say "Si IS memory based", and I am not being a smartass or lazy, but I am on the mobile app (can't use PerC on the laptop) and genuinely can't click on it from your forum signature.
> 
> Can you link me it in the text here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Too easy.
http://www.edarcipelago.com/classici/CGJungpsytypes.pdf


----------



## Aluminum Frost

flyincaveman said:


> You're really going to call people idiots with a mod being active in the thread? IE, the person you immediately responded to? Are you asking for an infraction for insulting members?


It wasn't directed at anyone in particular and I was half-joking. Lighten up
@Turi No


----------



## Rydori

meh.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> As someone who only has 9 posts, with no substantial descriptions of thought processes and the fact I'm guess you're 16-18... It'll be INCREDIBLY hard to type you. The reason we can argue about @Turi and @Merriweather because we have a few thousand posts to comb through and a lot of interactions. And the reason why type them so much in this thread is part trolling, part legit curiosity if they have typed themselves right. I highly recommend you visit a more appropriate "what's my type thread" after taking a few tests and at least a cursory reading functions.


Yeah, 9 posts is going to make it difficult.
I didn't realise he had a 'type me' thread - will check it out later.

I personally don't care about my 'type' outside of it being accurate.
I care more about helping other people out, and learning more about personality theory 'in general' rather than focusing on myself.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> You haven't read Chapter X of _Psychological Types_?
> The sky is falling.


I've attempted to. But this? This is some seriously superfluous bullshit.



> Sensation, which in obedience to its whole nature is concerned with the object and the objectivestimulus, also undergoes a considerable modification in the introverted attitude. It, too, has asubjective factor, for beside the object sensed there stands a sensing subject, who contributes hissubjective disposition to the objective stimulus. In the introverted attitude sensation is definitelybased upon the subjective portion of perception. What is meant by this finds its best illustrationin the reproduction of objects in art. When, for instance, several painters undertake to paint oneand the same landscape, with a sincere attempt to reproduce it faithfully, each painting will nonethe less differ from the rest, not merely by virtue of a more or less developed ability, but chieflybecause of a different vision; there will even appear in some of the paintings a decided psychicvariation, both in general mood and in treatment of colour and form. Such qualities betray a moreor less influential co-operation of the subjective factor. The subjective factor of sensation isessentially the same as in the other functions already spoken of. It is an unconscious disposition,which alters [p. 499] the sense-perception at its very source, thus depriving it of the character ofa purely objective influence. In this case, sensation is related primarily to the subject, and onlysecondarily to the object. How extraordinarily strong the subjective factor can be is shown mostclearly in art. The ascendancy of the subjective factor occasionally achieves a completesuppression of the mere influence of the object; but none the less sensation remains sensation,although it has come to be a perception of the subjective factor, and the effect of the object hassunk to the level of a mere stimulant. Introverted sensation develops in accordance with thissubjective direction. A true sense-perception certainly exists, but it always looks as thoughobjects were not so much forcing their way into the subject in their own right as that the subjectwere seeing things quite differently, or saw quite other things than the rest of mankind. As amatter of fact, the subject perceives the same things as everybody else, only, he never stops at thepurely objective effect, but concerns himself with the subjective perception released by theobjective stimulus. Subjective perception differs remarkably from the objective. It is either not at all in the object, or, at most, merely suggested by it; it can, however, be similar to thesensation of other men, although not immediately derived from the objective behaviour of things.It does not impress one as a mere product of consciousness -- it is too genuine for that. But itmakes a definite psychic impression, since elements of a higher psychic order are perceptible toit. This order, however, does not coincide with the contents of consciousness. It is concernedwith presuppositions, or dispositions of the collective unconscious, with mythological images,with primal possibilities of ideas. The character of significance and meaning clings to subjectiveperception. It says more than the mere image of the object, though naturally only to him forwhom the [p. 500] subjective factor has some meaning. To another, a reproduced subjectiveimpression seems to suffer from the defect of possessing insufficient similarity with the object; itseems, therefore, to have failed in its purpose. Subjective sensation apprehends the backgroundof the physical world rather than its surface. The decisive thing is not the reality of the object, butthe reality of the subjective factor, i.e. the primordial images, which in their totality represent apsychic mirror-world. It is a mirror, however, with the peculiar capacity of representing thepresent contents of consciousness not in their known and customary form but in a certain sensesub specie aeternitatis, somewhat as a million-year old consciousness might see them. Such aconsciousness would see the becoming and the passing of things beside their present andmomentary existence, and not only that, but at the same time it would also see that Other, whichwas before their becoming and will be after their passing hence. To this consciousness thepresent moment is improbable. This is, of course, only a simile, of which, however, I had need togive some sort of illustration of the peculiar nature of introverted sensation. Introverted sensationconveys an image whose effect is not so much to reproduce the object as to throw over it awrapping whose lustre is derived from age-old subjective experience and the still unborn futureevent. Thus, mere sense impression develops into the depth of the meaningful, while extravertedsensation seizes only the momentary and manifest existence of things.


<<< ISTP as fuck and ain't got the patience to dive into what this means. tl;dr or bust


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> I've attempted to. But this? This is some seriously superfluous bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> <<< ISTP as fuck and ain't got the patience to dive into what this means. tl;dr or bust


I feel like it already is in a TL;DR format and would love it to be expanded upon. 

._.

In the worlds worst TL;DR imaginable - introverted sensing types look for depth and meaning in what they're observing, preferring to look beyond what is literally before them, and into it's significance to the person.

They see things rather than what they currently are, but as what they _were, are and will be_, all at once.

An example of this might be, you're working as a cash register person and somebody hands you their credit card - in an instant, you might think about how this card has been used so many other times to purchase so many different things, how it's being used right now to purchase these groceries, and how it'll be used in the future to continue to purchase things as well.

All within a split second, as a 'feeling' of sorts.
It's still all about the 'object', it's just this time-defying search for subjective meaning and/or significance.

It should be noted, that this isn't like an all-day-every-day thing that happens with each and every god damn thing introverted sensing types look at.

I'm sure we've all experienced this kind of thing before - apply it to all of your senses as well, not just sight.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Aluminum Frost said:


> It wasn't directed at anyone in particular and I was half-joking. Lighten up


Doesn't matter who it was or was not directed to. And half joking means you were half serious. All I'm saying is don't insult members, either specifically, or at large.

And I'll give you a hint, if you quote this, all you should say is, "Okay, won't happen again"


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> I feel like it already is in a TL;DR format and would love it to be expanded upon.
> 
> ._.


ELI5 it

Like, dafuq does this even fucking mean!?



> _who contributes his subjective disposition to the objective stimulus_


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> I feel like it already is in a TL;DR format and would love it to be expanded upon.
> 
> ._.


 @flyincaveman shares my sentiments.

I could vaguely grasp what the text was speaking about, but it took a few minutes to comprehend it even to a small degree.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

flyincaveman said:


> Doesn't matter who it was or was not directed to. And half joking means you were half serious. All I'm saying is don't insult members, either specifically, or at large.
> 
> And I'll give you a hint, if you quote this, all you should say is, "Okay, won't happen again"


Sure thing your majesty


----------



## Pippo

The post speaks for itself regarding your type.


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> ELI5 it
> 
> Like, dafuq does this even fucking mean!?





Merriweather said:


> @flyincaveman shares my sentiments.
> 
> I could vaguely grasp what the text was speaking about, but it took a few minutes to comprehend it even to a small degree.


I edited my post to ELI5 it.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> In the worlds worst TL;DR imaginable - introverted sensing types look for depth and meaning in what they're observing, preferring to look beyond what is literally before them, and into it's significance to the person.
> 
> They see things rather than what they currently are, but as what they _were, are and will be_, all at once.
> 
> An example of this might be, you're working as a cash register person and somebody hands you their credit card - in an instant, you might think about how this card has been used so many other times to purchase so many different things, how it's being used right now to purchase these groceries, and how it'll be used in the future to continue to purchase things as well.
> 
> All within a split second, as a 'feeling' of sorts.
> It's still all about the 'object', it's just this time-defying search for subjective meaning and/or significance.
> 
> It should be noted, that this isn't like an all-day-every-day thing that happens with each and every god damn thing introverted sensing types look at.
> 
> I'm sure we've all experienced this kind of thing before - apply it to all of your senses as well, not just sight.


Aw, okay. I'm tracking now. Also, I am clearly not Si at all. Because outside of grandiose things (Grand Canyon, the fact that some buildings in Europe are older than our country... by centuries), I can't say I've ever had a moment even remotely like this. Clearly Se as my attention is very much on the here and now.

And having reread that description with your ELI5 rendition, I can't say that I agree your assessment. Yes, I'm aware it's EXTREMELY toned down, but I can track the idea into a larger scope in context. I still stand by my stance that it's more "memory" based in that Si is subjective into how an object imprints itself onto one's memory, vs how Se sees a thing as how it is, in this moment.


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> Let me mull over it anyway, please. I want your perspective on this.
> 
> You can doubt my honesty all you want, but it doesn't change that I want your reasons.


Where did you get your new name from?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Where did you get your new name from?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


King Charles XII's latinized name "Carolus Rex"

Shame he died while fighting the Norwegians.


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> King Charles XII's latinized name "Carolus Rex"
> 
> Shame he died while fighting the Norwegians.


 @Electra is to blame.


----------



## Rydori

At least it wasn't the Swedes


----------



## Enoch

SP.

Have a look at me new type our kid.


----------



## Rydori

no.

now before you call me indecisive, I know for certain I'm not a TJ or N type or an extroverted FJ type.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> Let me mull over it anyway, please. I want your perspective on this.
> 
> You can doubt my honesty all you want, but it doesn't change that I want your reasons.


Sure man, I can do that for you. I'll type it out stream of consciousness style. 

Well, a friend and I were discussing typology for a bit, then we started discussing various people on the forum and their types, then we arrived at you. 

IxTx is clear we all know that, but details unclear so we went with enneagram. 
The tossup was 3, 5, and 1 -- I'm sure you don't doubt those, but the question was which was first. I suggested 5, friend said no -- 5 is not so careful with image, and a Social 5 would want to showcase their intellect much more -- not as apparent with you. It is clear coming across intelligent is a part of your self-image though. Then we entertained 1 for a second but it's clear you're not a 1 -- the driving, moral, corrective force is just not present. 

So we put 3 on the pedestal -- and explored your instincts with it. It's quite clear SX is your last in the stack, your blind-spot so to speak. The connecting passionate self is just not there with you -- multiple people have tried to connect with you and you come across as a lovable but dull brick. You don't seem to lead with Self Preservation since you hang out in a fairly closed social group and seem to divert a lot of energy in developing your character. So SO/SP/SX became obvious. 

Next we looked at Social 3. Made perfect sense. Just many many signs of it across all your interactions -- the way you carefully craft your image, make moves here and there, you seem particularly sensitive when people put your identity to question -- and your response is to kind of withdraw, reconstruct your image, and re-emerge as that person. That's what made the wing 4 clear. 

So we settle at 3w4 SO/SP/SX. 

Then we both discussed with each other, it was clear to both of us you don't use Ni. My friend was able to bring up a few examples of a complete lack of Ni within what you did. The key differentiator is that Ni focuses on what is changing, rather than what is static, and you don't seem to have that sixth sense for the dynamics in situations. 

So then I said -- I have sensed a lot of Si over time, and IxTx is clear, so it's either INTP or ISTJ. 
Response was -- he saw no Ti. I'm still iffy on whether or not I see Ti within you, but many many many others have sensed a strong case for Te, and I can agree with their arguments. 

So ISTJ became clear. Then I went to the source from Timeless on enneagram 3 and scrolled down to ISTJ 3:


> *Introverted Sensation Types (ISTJ, ISFJ)*
> Introverted Sensation types tend to use their experience to guide them; Si dominant Type Threes can be seen, in some respects, as the opposite of Ne dominant (ENxP) types – instead of having fluid, chameleonic images, they are more solid and unchanging.


And that was the last binding piece of the puzzle. You were initially typed at INTJ 8w9, and you conceded type 8 quickly, but the INTJ stuck. It made a lot of sense -- you do seem to kind of retract, read a lot of stuff, learn the culture of the social setting you are in and it seems like you learn how you need to present yourself in order to appear a certain way to others. 

This looks more like Si - culture studying -- paired with SO/SP 3 -- very careful, consistent image that is crafted carefully and showcased upon emergence -- 3w4. 

The motivations behind why you want to appear INTJ so badly, I don't know.


----------



## Enoch

rydori said:


> no.
> 
> Now before you call me indecisive, i know for certain i'm not a tj or n type or an extroverted fj type.


ESFP?


----------



## Temizzle

On another note, I've been typed at ENTJ 8w9 3w4 or 4w3 7w8 sx/so/sp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I get ENTJ vibes based on posts. I think it is accurate.


----------



## Turi

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I get ENTJ vibes based on posts. I think it is accurate.


I don't see any reason to doubt INFJ, for you.
Is this your original PerC account?


----------



## Temizzle

Hi, could be INFJ. Could also be INFP. Don't strike me as an extrovert nor a thinker. 

To others in this thread -- profoundly realized our friend @Turi is an enneagram 6. 

INFJ 6w5, oscillating between levels 4 - 6 in the levels of health. The shiftiness, the evasiveness, the reactivity, the passive-aggression, the posing as an authority while shunning authorities, the projection. It's crystal clear. 

1 fix in the body center, heart center not as clear... either 3 or 4, but it's either 3w4 or 4w3. SP last -- either SX/SO or SO/SX, probably the latter.


----------



## Enoch

Which type is absolute crap at football (soccer for you yanks), all over the absolute place, clumsy, yet still manages to somehow beat the 'big boys' in playground games surprising absolutely everyone sending them to the school nurse in disbelief, a sort of 'underdog'?


----------



## Electra

Enoch said:


> @*Electra* is to blame.


:winky: Now what have I done ?!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Turi said:


> I don't see any reason to doubt INFJ, for you.
> Is this your original PerC account?


Yes, it is my original account. It's been a pretty good experience so far. I created it in November. I admit I have been kind of lurking and thinking about getting an account for a while before that then I finally acted upon my thoughts. Kind of weird I admit but I am a weird lurker.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> At least it wasn't the Swedes


_
Or ...so people might think _...!
But just you wait til I gather my evidence...muahahaha!!!


----------



## Electra

Carolus Rex said:


> King Charles XII's latinized name "Carolus Rex"
> 
> Shame he died while fighting the Norwegians.


You seem so...historically...familiar...who are you, mighty mystery man?
Reveal your secret!


----------



## Enoch

Enoch said:


> Which type is absolute crap at football (soccer for you yanks), all over the absolute place, clumsy, yet still manages to somehow beat the 'big boys' in playground games surprising absolutely everyone sending them to the school nurse in disbelief, a sort of 'underdog'?


 @Turi work your magic, please.


----------



## Turi

Froody Blue Gem said:


> Yes, it is my original account. It's been a pretty good experience so far. I created it in November. I admit I have been kind of lurking and thinking about getting an account for a while before that then I finally acted upon my thoughts. Kind of weird I admit but I am a weird lurker.


Fair enough - just found it interesting you came out 'guns blazing' so to speak - no introductory post and no 'type me' thread - in fact, no threads created by you full-stop.

Not implying it means anything, just wasn't sure.


----------



## Electra

Carolus Rex said:


> King Charles XII's latinized name "Carolus Rex"
> 
> Shame he died while fighting the Norwegians.


Yeah, we hereby offically apologize for that :frustrating:


----------



## Temizzle

Electra said:


> Yeah, we hereby offically apologize for that :frustrating:


Ooooh a norwegian infp sounds hot :tongue:


----------



## Electra

Enoch said:


> SP.
> 
> Have a look at me new type our kid.


Grats!!!!


----------



## Electra

So these days while were seem to all exchange types and stuff, which type am I then, when I'm here anyway?


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Sure man, I can do that for you. I'll type it out stream of consciousness style.
> 
> Well, a friend and I were discussing typology for a bit, then we started discussing various people on the forum and their types, then we arrived at you.
> 
> IxTx is clear we all know that, but details unclear so we went with enneagram.
> The tossup was 3, 5, and 1 -- I'm sure you don't doubt those, but the question was which was first. I suggested 5, friend said no -- 5 is not so careful with image, and a Social 5 would want to showcase their intellect much more -- not as apparent with you. It is clear coming across intelligent is a part of your self-image though. Then we entertained 1 for a second but it's clear you're not a 1 -- the driving, moral, corrective force is just not present.
> 
> So we put 3 on the pedestal -- and explored your instincts with it. It's quite clear SX is your last in the stack, your blind-spot so to speak. The connecting passionate self is just not there with you -- multiple people have tried to connect with you and you come across as a lovable but dull brick. You don't seem to lead with Self Preservation since you hang out in a fairly closed social group and seem to divert a lot of energy in developing your character. So SO/SP/SX became obvious.
> 
> Next we looked at Social 3. Made perfect sense. Just many many signs of it across all your interactions -- the way you carefully craft your image, make moves here and there, you seem particularly sensitive when people put your identity to question -- and your response is to kind of withdraw, reconstruct your image, and re-emerge as that person. That's what made the wing 4 clear.
> 
> So we settle at 3w4 SO/SP/SX.
> 
> Then we both discussed with each other, it was clear to both of us you don't use Ni. My friend was able to bring up a few examples of a complete lack of Ni within what you did. The key differentiator is that Ni focuses on what is changing, rather than what is static, and you don't seem to have that sixth sense for the dynamics in situations.
> 
> So then I said -- I have sensed a lot of Si over time, and IxTx is clear, so it's either INTP or ISTJ.
> Response was -- he saw no Ti. I'm still iffy on whether or not I see Ti within you, but many many many others have sensed a strong case for Te, and I can agree with their arguments.
> 
> So ISTJ became clear. Then I went to the source from Timeless on enneagram 3 and scrolled down to ISTJ 3:
> 
> 
> And that was the last binding piece of the puzzle. You were initially typed at INTJ 8w9, and you conceded type 8 quickly, but the INTJ stuck. It made a lot of sense -- you do seem to kind of retract, read a lot of stuff, learn the culture of the social setting you are in and it seems like you learn how you need to present yourself in order to appear a certain way to others.
> 
> This looks more like Si - culture studying -- paired with SO/SP 3 -- very careful, consistent image that is crafted carefully and showcased upon emergence -- 3w4.
> 
> The motivations behind why you want to appear INTJ so badly, I don't know.


If you don't mind, I'm going to offer my perspective

I think you misjudge my motives as a person and because of that, you mistake me for a 3. It's certainly within my stack, as shown, but you believe much of my selection of a type is image-based, which seems to be woefully pessimistic about who I am as a person. Much of my time spent interacting in any community is not based upon crafting an image for myself, though I do enjoy being liked to a degree. The concept of "prestige" or being a somebody isn't my main motivator in life. Certainly enjoyable to a small extent, but I find myself unable to keep up with that kind of mindset due to its draining nature. Perhaps you've observed parts of 3 in your interactions with me, but in those key events where you identify 3, most of those were due to recent anxiety spilling into my mindset from matters regarding getting into medical school and the like. On the case of 8w9, I originally didn't understand enneagram at first so I spent a minute reading due to boredom and slapped on the type that seemed somewhat like me. I wasn't interested all that much in enneagram so I didn't investigate it much deeper. When I originally felt most offended or challenged by your statements, it wasn't about my ego, but I felt that you were attacking my integrity and honesty as a human being.

I think sensing a lot of Si is more likely to stem from my enneagram and instinctual variant, which carries a sort of "Si" impression along with possible influences from my ISFJ mother. Si is certainly something I've entertained, and for a time I considered it my dominant function, but when I began to read about many of the behaviors of Si-doms and compare them to myself, I noticed it doesn't quite line up. "_Discipline? Relying on past experiences or tradition? Preferring concrete organization? Inferior Ne_?" That doesn't sound all that much like me. I then concluded after a time, "No, that can't be me." As I've said, I've walked up and down the avenue of Si, pondered it for days straight, and found that it couldn't be the case in the dominant or auxiliary. The case of Ni is a difficult one because of the varying definitions I've encountered over my reading experience with the Myers-Briggs system. I've analyzed and found that I certainly use lower sensing when recollecting over some recent and ongoing experiences interacting with the environment, and that's where the INTP vs INTJ debate comes in for me (with a very light consideration of ISTP).

You're certainly doing the best you can work with, and I admire your honesty when it comes to observations of my type, but I assure you that I am certain, and have been certain for quite some time, that Si isn't my auxiliary or dominant function.


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> Ooooh a norwegian infp sounds hot


Cool...:cooler:
Finally someone gets me


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Turi said:


> Fair enough - just found it interesting you came out 'guns blazing' so to speak - no introductory post and no 'type me' thread - in fact, no threads created by you full-stop.
> 
> Not implying it means anything, just wasn't sure.


I had taken the MBTI test a few times before joining and have stuck with what I have tested as most. I guess I haven't directly asked to be typed here, unless this thread counts. Of course, there are some people who will natural be on the look-out for mistypes and are not afraid to say it. I know it works for some people, a lot of people and it can get great results but it's not something that I would go out of my way for. 

This is a fun thread but if I created a thread of my own asking to be typed and someone came out of left field saying something that I completely felt wasn't me, I admit I'd be taken aback and I'd have no one to blame but myself for creating the thread in the first place. I guess social anxiety kind of could go into it as well but it's more the former. I admit I am driven by that. :blushed: With this thread, while there is that risk, it is often in good fun and I wasn't the one to make the thread so I guess while I take some responsibility, it isn't completely on me. Okay, it is to an extent.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> If you don't mind, I'm going to offer my perspective
> 
> I think you misjudge my motives as a person and because of that, you mistake me for a 3. It's certainly within my stack, as shown, but you believe much of my selection of a type is image-based, which seems to be woefully pessimistic about who I am as a person. Much of my time spent interacting in any community is not based upon crafting an image for myself, though I do enjoy being liked to a degree. The concept of "prestige" or being a somebody isn't my main motivator in life. Certainly enjoyable to a small extent, but I find myself unable to keep up with that kind of mindset due to its draining nature. Perhaps you've observed parts of 3 in your interactions with me, but in those key events where you identify 3, most of those were due to recent anxiety spilling into my mindset from matters regarding getting into medical school and the like. On the case of 8w9, I originally didn't understand enneagram at first so I spent a minute reading due to boredom and slapped on the type that seemed somewhat like me. I wasn't interested all that much in enneagram so I didn't investigate it much deeper. When I originally felt most offended or challenged by your statements, it wasn't about my ego, but I felt that you were attacking my integrity and honesty as a human being.
> 
> I think sensing a lot of Si is more likely to stem from my enneagram and instinctual variant, which carries a sort of "Si" impression along with possible influences from my ISFJ mother. Si is certainly something I've entertained, and for a time I considered it my dominant function, but when I began to read about many of the behaviors of Si-doms and compare them to myself, I noticed it doesn't quite line up. "_Discipline? Relying on past experiences or tradition? Preferring concrete organization? Inferior Ne_?" That doesn't sound all that much like me. I then concluded after a time, "No, that can't be me." As I've said, I've walked up and down the avenue of Si, pondered it for days straight, and found that it couldn't be the case in the dominant or auxiliary. The case of Ni is a difficult one because of the varying definitions I've encountered over my reading experience with the Myers-Briggs system. I've analyzed and found that I certainly use lower sensing when recollecting over some recent and ongoing experiences interacting with the environment, and that's where the INTP vs INTJ debate comes in for me (with a very light consideration of ISTP).
> 
> You're certainly doing the best you can work with, and I admire your honesty when it comes to observations of my type, but I assure you that I am certain, and have been certain for quite some time, that Si isn't my auxiliary or dominant function.


I gotta dip so ill respond briefly and can go more in depth later. 

First I wanna say I'm terribly sorry for making you feel that way -- that was never my intention, I like you a lot, I think you're a cool dude, and I hold you in high regard. 

I also wanna say well... my behaviors don't line up that well with ENTJ. I'm lazy, I lay around much of the day, I don't schedule everything, my shit gets messy, I feel introverted at times, sometimes I can get really emotional in movies, I enjoy artistic outlets, certainly not a poster boy ENTJ, doesn't change that. 

I also think your reasoning for not being Si is always a side-ways explanation. This source disproved that, oh I think it's just explained by my enneagram, oh I think you're just reading this, you're just reading that. 

No. 

When I see Si, I see Si. Period. 

It's my 2 cents though, do with it what you will.


----------



## Enoch

na, dont fink so


----------



## Electra

Enoch said:


> na, dont fink so


Wait what...were you not just an ENFP...no; forgive me, an ISFP...?


----------



## Rydori

@Electra

Them Scandinavians pulling off them tricks.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> na, dont fink so


ennit


----------



## Pippo

Maybe to you, @Turi

I don't think you're an INFP, lol [insert sister description here]


Temizzle said:


> I gotta dip so ill respond briefly and can go more in depth later.
> 
> First I wanna say I'm terribly sorry for making you feel that way -- that was never my intention, I like you a lot, I think you're a cool dude, and I hold you in high regard.
> 
> I also wanna say well... my behaviors don't line up that well with ENTJ. I'm lazy, I lay around much of the day, I don't schedule everything, my shit gets messy, I feel introverted at times, sometimes I can get really emotional in movies, I enjoy artistic outlets, certainly not a poster boy ENTJ, doesn't change that.
> 
> I also think your reasoning for not being Si is always a side-ways explanation. This source disproved that, oh I think it's just explained by my enneagram, oh I think you're just reading this, you're just reading that.
> 
> No.
> 
> When I see Si, I see Si. Period.
> 
> It's my 2 cents though, do with it what you will.


I procrastinate, my desk is messy, my room is a cluttered library with books I haven't quite gotten to yet. I still consider myself a likely J. _**shrug*
*_
I am almost entirely certain I have lower sensing, or if I have higher sensing, at the very least, it's on the Se-Ni axis. I know without a doubt that Si isn't in my higher stack, and it isn't just "I've been reading this". The reason I'm saying "You could be seeing this" is because I know two things: 1. That I'm not an Si-dom/aux. 2. That you think I'm an Si-dom/aux. Thus, I look for solutions to fit the bill for why you think I'm an Si-dom or why I might show signs of higher Si. It's not just about sources, it's about me being certain that I'm not an SJ and trying to explain why someone might mistake me for one.

You may see Si, but I believe you are mistaken. It simply can't be the case, and challenging my evaluation of myself is to say "You don't know yourself, I know you better than you".


----------



## Enoch

Electra said:


> Wait what...were you not just an ENFP...no; forgive me, an ISFP...?


arv always been ESTP, didnt av to think bout it

car in pic for sale if u want it


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> ESFP?


No Fi my friend. If I had I wouldn't be so unself aware of myself and takes everyone ideas as my own.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> arv always been ESTP, didnt av to think bout it
> 
> car in pic for sale if u want it


C u @ the queen vic after work m8


----------



## Pippo

Electra said:


> Yeah, we hereby offically apologize for that :frustrating:


No worry, Love, defending your country is defending your livelihood.

Also, I'm not Swedish, so you can apologize to the Swe- No, wait, a lot of them hate him, too.

Who could you apologize to, lol?



Electra said:


> You seem so...historically...familiar...who are you, mighty mystery man?
> Reveal your secret!


A time-traveler.

Haven't quite remembered where-from, yet.

Best guesses are, right now, from the 1600s.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> @*Electra*
> 
> Them Scandinavians pulling off them tricks.


You know it :smug::tongue:


----------



## Electra

Enoch said:


> arv always been ESTP, didnt av to think bout it
> 
> car in pic for sale if u want it


I want those wheels!!!! 
Now...just hand me some cash...lol


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> You know it :smug::tongue:


Scandinavia is the Japan/Korea of Europe.


----------



## Electra

Carolus Rex said:


> No worry, Love, defending your country is defending your livelihood.
> 
> Also, I'm not Swedish, so you can apologize to the Swe- No, wait, a lot of them hate him, too.
> 
> Who could you apologize to, lol?
> 
> 
> A time-traveler.
> 
> Haven't quite remembered where-from, yet.
> 
> Best guesses are, right now, from the 1600s.


Well; now I'll just take this opportunity to apologize out in the random air ...to...cosmos I suppose...yeah. :thinking:

Well, timetravel can surely be interesting, I don't blame you roud::happy:


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> Scandinavia is the Japan/Korea of Europe.


Okeey :rolling:


----------



## Enoch

yh

how much 4 the wheels?


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> Well; now I'll just take this opportunity to apologize out in the random air ...to...cosmos I suppose...yeah. :thinking:
> 
> Well, timetravel can surely be interesting, I don't blame you roud::happy:


If someone decides to time travel, lets hope its the different timeline theory in where they end up in a different timeline universe from this one, accidently pull a leaf and then you suddenly have the whole world under a dictatorship.

Don't alter the past kids.


----------



## Pippo

I'll trust your judgment here. I was pretty doubtful of ISTP from experiences prior.


----------



## Rydori

Lets casualise the hell out of this place people.

@Carolus Rex
I relate a bit to inferior Ne, thinking about every possibility makes me high-strung, also explains my huge nerve in many situations which makes me see the negativity. Look at my indecisiveness.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Lets casualise the hell out of this place people.
> 
> @Carolus Rex
> I relate a bit to inferior Ne, thinking about every possibility makes me high-strung, also explains my huge nerve in many situations which makes me see the negativity.


Why didn't you switch to ISTJ, instead of ISFJ, from ISTP?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Why didn't you switch to ISTJ, instead of ISFJ, from ISTP?


Fe/Ti rather than Te/Fi.

I lack Te/Fi.

ISFJ are also very T-ish type feelers which furthermore proves my point.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Fe/Ti rather than Te/Fi.
> 
> I lack Te/Fi.
> 
> ISFJ are also very T-ish type feelers which furthermore proves my point.


Nah, they're F-ish type Feelers.
I mean they're T-ish the closer they are to the divide between T/F.

But they have an F in their type for a reason.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Nah, they're F-ish type Feelers.


how exactly?


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> how exactly?


Are you asking why exactly an F type is an F type?

._.


----------



## Enoch

Rydori said:


> how exactly?


my nan was an ISFJ, and u r rite ar kid, they are T ish feelers

quite 'ard


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> my nan was an ISFJ, and u r rite ar kid, they are T ish feelers
> 
> quite 'ard


Can confirm they can be awful good thinkers.

Me mum was an accountant, and a damned good one at that.

Ah, but simple cases don't always work well in the world of psychology.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Are you asking why exactly an F type is an F type?
> 
> ._.


Well no shit.

But I'm not comparing ISFJ types to T types, that would be fucking pointless and absurd, I'm comparing ISFJ to other ISFJ to other F types.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> If someone decides to time travel, lets hope its the different timeline theory in where they end up in a different timeline universe from this one, accidently pull a leaf and then you suddenly have the whole world under a dictatorship.
> 
> Don't alter the past kids.


Lets head to the viking times!!!!


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Well no shit.
> 
> But I'm not comparing ISFJ types to T types, that would be fucking pointless and absurd, I'm comparing ISFJ to other ISFJ to other F types.


Depending on how much they prefer F over T, they might be more extreme Feelers than other Feelers, or they could be closer to the T/F divide.

Depends on the individual.


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> Lets head to the viking times!!!!


----------



## Electra

Or how about the black death?


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


>


hihihiihihi!!!!!! :rolling:


----------



## Enoch

Electra said:


> hihihiihihi!!!!!! :rolling:


alrite arr kid, dow hurt urself


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Depending on how much they prefer F over T, they might be more extreme Feelers than other Feelers, or they could be closer to the T/F divide.
> 
> Depends on the individual.


Taking perspective with Jungian functions, with IXFP and EXFJ types having inferior T and dominant F, they're more likely going to be even in S/N side rather than T/F side while IXFJ and EXFP are more likely to be even T/F with dominant and inferior P function.

Also don't forget I_FJ spend a lot of their times in their heads while EXFP spend it more externally, so IXFJ are going to be more cautious and act more T like considering logical factors.

Yes it depends on the individual, but ISFJs in general will appear more T-ish as compared to an ISFP or INFP.


----------



## Retsu

Definitely TJ


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> Oh boy, you’re quite far gone. Well,
> Hopefully
> One day you’ll come around.


He feels hurt.
Every type can feel hurt.
Mbti is quite personal!
It's like an attack of ribs- laying close to the heart. :heart:


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed.


Temizzle said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the above.
> 
> Well it seems like your counter-argument _is_ "I know you better than yourself." With all due respect, that seems a bit arrogant when considering you're only seeing a consensed version of me on an online forum.
> 
> I don't base my type off of whatever people think I am. I take it into some consideration if they give me a deeper explanation (like with yours) than just "Yes" or "Probably", but the average passerby? No. The qualities of Turi are another argument. People who interact with me frequently _in person_ get a better sense of who I am besides just basing an entire type (and ignoring reasoning for inferior function, mind you) based on the single quality of "stubornness", and those people you mention who are always giving me a hard time about xSTJ? Two of them are trying baiting (bless their malevolent hearts) and one of them actually hates me, but you wouldn't know why given you couldn't unless you'd been told. The people who actually interact with me in person *are* convinced I'm an INTJ (or in other cases, ENTJ).
> 
> And I've also walked down that avenue and I'm telling you it isn't the case. God forbid even being a 3, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I want to point out I’m not saying I know you better than yourself, I’m suggesting you might not know yourself thoroughly inside out and hearing repeated outside perspectives that echo the same thing over and over with good reasoning should suggest something to you.
> 
> So please don’t reduce my argument and call me arrogant for a reduced argument — that’s a straw man.
> 
> 
> Second, no, there have been many more than a ‘few’ people suggesting you come across STJ and I can assure you, many of those are rational people who don’t hate you and are not trolling you.
> 
> Third, you know damn well I’m not “basing my entire argument off one quality” so please don’t reduce it — another straw man. Seems like your stubbornness closing off to the logic because you simply don’t want to admit it.
> 
> And you mean to tell me there are multiple, as in 3+ separate individuals who are well versed in typology and know you well inside out who all without shadow of a doubt agree INTJ for you? Because I have a very hard time believing so.
> 
> You’re playing make believe bro.
> 
> Your sole argument for your type is “I just know”, and some sideways back-end “inferior function” typing when you admit yourself multiple times you constantly second guess INTJ for yourself. Well, there’s a reason for that man. It’s not just me, it’s not just everyone else, it’s you too. When all the stars align that’s got to say something to you.
> 
> It’s like you’re clinging on so dearly to your childhood blanket and just irrationally refusing to toss it even though it’s torn tattered and serves no purpose to you.
> 
> Help me help you. I’ve led you to the water now drink.
Click to expand...

The argument presents itself as myself possibly lacking self-awareness, thereby inclining you to knowing me better than myself. Perhaps not the direct statement, but the implications is what I'm frustrated with.

You stated people who "frequently interact with me" suggest xSTJ as my type. Besides a certain trio and yourself, I can't remember who else "frequently" interacts with me and considers me an xSTJ. And there are certain obvious motives that, if you were in my place you'd understand, explain why they continue to repeat their decision other than them actually coming to the objective conclusion of xSTJ.

I don't know their understanding of typology as a whole, but they have a keen understanding of cognitive functions and I trust their judgment. Of course it isn't "without a shadow of a doubt", but it's "highly likely".

My argument is currently not "I am an INTJ", my argument is "I am not an xSTJ." I deem the inferior function very trustworthy as do numerous people in the typology community, and I have no shadow of a doubt that I am not an xSTJ. I am not an Ne-inferior and definitely not an Si-dom/aux. After reading through numerous sources, introspecting myself for many days, and comparing myself to other SJs, I've found that in almost no way, shape, or form does the SJ label fit me.

The other blanket is too small and far too rough to serve me well, so I toss it away. I keep the childhood blanket and add similar blankets. The water you've led me to is muddy.

My response may have come across as being hateful towards you, but that was not my intent, and I apologize.

@Electra I'm frustrated, not hurt. However, there was a time where I was hurt much prior to this.


----------



## Electra

Carolus Rex said:


> Correctly typed.
> 
> 
> @*Electra* I'm frustrated, not hurt. However, there was a time where I was hurt much prior to this.


Forgive me, it just seemed like you were hurt to me.
Thank you for giving your opinion on my type.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> Correctly typed.
> 
> The argument presents itself as myself possibly lacking self-awareness, thereby inclining you to knowing me better than myself. Perhaps not the direct statement, but the implications is what I'm frustrated with.
> 
> You stated people who "frequently interact with me" suggest xSTJ as my type. Besides a certain trio and yourself, I can't remember who else "frequently" interacts with me and considers me an xSTJ. And there are certain obvious motives that, if you were in my place you'd understand, explain why they continue to repeat their decision other than them actually coming to the objective conclusion of xSTJ.
> 
> I don't know their understanding of typology as a whole, but they have a keen understanding of cognitive functions and I trust their judgment. Of course it isn't "without a shadow of a doubt", but it's "highly likely".
> 
> My argument is currently not "I am an INTJ", my argument is "I am not an xSTJ." I deem the inferior function very trustworthy as do numerous people in the typology community, and I have no shadow of a doubt that I am not an xSTJ. I am not an Ne-inferior and definitely not an Si-dom/aux. After reading through numerous sources, introspecting myself for many days, and comparing myself to other SJs, I've found that in almost no way, shape, or form does the SJ label fit me.
> 
> The other blanket is too small and far too rough to serve me well, so I toss it away. I keep the childhood blanket and add similar blankets. The water you've led me to is muddy.
> 
> My response may have come across as being hateful towards you, but that was not my intent, and I apologize.
> 
> @Electra I'm frustrated, not hurt. However, there was a time where I was hurt much prior to this.


I just fucked yo bitch....




















IN SOME GUCCI FLIP FLOPS

scallywag istj 3


----------



## Crowbo

lol, yeah


----------



## Enoch

Why do you come here?


----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


> Why do you come here?


good question

The crow works in mysterious ways


----------



## CultOfPersonality

"Life Is But A Meme Within Your Dreams That Pervades Your Bloodstream!"


----------



## Temizzle

“Is all that we see or seem, but a dream within a dream”
Edgar Allan fuckyobitch Poe


----------



## Max

I am an iguana shaped chameleon and the person above me is a sandwhich shaped snail okay?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Ruri The Typer said:


> "Life Is But A Meme Within Your Dreams That Pervades Your Bloodstream!"


----------



## CultOfPersonality

"dont touch lions- they will bite your ass "

- some random guy who got mauled by a lion.


----------



## Temizzle

Ruri The Typer said:


> "dont touch lions- they will bite your ass "
> 
> - some random guy who got mauled by a lion.


Especially if u a fine ass big booty bish then ima do much more than just bite that ass


----------



## Crowbo

Ruri The Typer said:


> "dont touch lions- they will bite your ass "
> 
> - some random guy who got mauled by a lion.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 760402


YOU ARE A WIZARD, CROW!








Temizzle said:


> Especially if u a fine ass big booty bish then ima do much more than just bite that ass



WOWOWOWOOW Temizzle, there are little kids here YOU KNOW.


----------



## Crowbo

Ruri The Typer said:


> YOU ARE A WIZARD, CROW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOWOWOWOOW Temizzle, there are little kids here YOU KNOW.


----------



## Electra

Carolus Rex said:


> Correctly typed.
> 
> The argument presents itself as myself possibly lacking self-awareness, thereby inclining you to knowing me better than myself. Perhaps not the direct statement, but the implications is what I'm frustrated with.
> 
> You stated people who "frequently interact with me" suggest xSTJ as my type. Besides a certain trio and yourself, I can't remember who else "frequently" interacts with me and considers me an xSTJ. And there are certain obvious motives that, if you were in my place you'd understand, explain why they continue to repeat their decision other than them actually coming to the objective conclusion of xSTJ.
> 
> I don't know their understanding of typology as a whole, but they have a keen understanding of cognitive functions and I trust their judgment. Of course it isn't "without a shadow of a doubt", but it's "highly likely".
> 
> My argument is currently not "I am an INTJ", my argument is "I am not an xSTJ." I deem the inferior function very trustworthy as do numerous people in the typology community, and I have no shadow of a doubt that I am not an xSTJ. I am not an Ne-inferior and definitely not an Si-dom/aux. After reading through numerous sources, introspecting myself for many days, and comparing myself to other SJs, I've found that in almost no way, shape, or form does the SJ label fit me.
> 
> The other blanket is too small and far too rough to serve me well, so I toss it away. I keep the childhood blanket and add similar blankets. The water you've led me to is muddy.
> 
> My response may have come across as being hateful towards you, but that was not my intent, and I apologize.
> 
> @*Electra* I'm frustrated, not hurt. However, there was a time where I was hurt much prior to this.


It strikes me that you are very strong focused and polite. Your love for the past doesn't have to but could be related to Ne-Si, I suppose, but it could also be related to Ni seeing connections in the past, imho? Idk.
My consentration usually sucks because I constantly see relations or get ideas and get distracted, etc. But I have heard that men with their testosterone have the ability to really *focus! *Deep and intensly. Does testosterone have something to do with type? According to Helen Fisher yes. Note; I'm not talking gender, only hormones/neurotransmittrs here.


----------



## Temizzle

u strike me as a lovable hippy hence infp


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> u strike me as a lovable hippy hence infp


I wish I could type you back but I don't know you well enough yet :idunno:


----------



## nep2une

*Fe voice* "_I'm glad everyone here *seems* to be getting along currently_."

I'm really too quiet to be in this kind of thread but it seems entertaining. 

And yes, I _also_ assume that INFP is correct for you.


----------



## Retsu

seems

lol


----------



## leictreon

You change type like you change clothes!


----------



## Temizzle

Electra said:


> I wish I could type you back but I don't know you well enough yet :idunno:


Well get to know me then dear what would u like to know? 



neptune_faced said:


> *Fe voice* "_I'm glad everyone here *seems* to be getting along currently_."
> 
> I'm really too quiet to be in this kind of thread but it seems entertaining.
> 
> And yes, I _also_ assume that INFP is correct for you.


Yes it is quiet.... tewwwwwwww kwiet...



Retsu said:


> seems
> 
> lol


idk most of your responses are bi or tri worded



leictreon said:


> You change type like you change clothes!


Yung trolly INFP could be!


----------



## Retsu

Temizzle said:


> Well get to know me then dear what would u like to know?
> 
> 
> Yes it is quiet.... tewwwwwwww kwiet...
> 
> 
> idk most of your responses are bi or tri worded
> 
> 
> Yung trolly INFP could be!


I have made longer replies but they're about ten pages ago so pretty much lost to time

I'll put one in spoilers


* *







Retsu said:


> I'm seriously behind on meme culture if Ugandan Knuckles is outdated!
> 
> My signature is now explained. I took the behaviourally based corporate MBTI and got ISTP because I do indeed have some logical reasoning and the work ethic of a sloth, as well as being concrete and introverted. These traits an ISTP do not make, but I leave it there for reference. As a feeler, I'm also not a doormat anymore and I'll stamp down what I think is wrong even if it disrupts the peace.
> 
> For example, a flatmate was lecturing on the state of the kitchen (there were some stains because the surface hadn't been wiped properly and me not being there for the week hadn't had chance to clean before the bitching, but there was no trash around and she was bitching because the "sink was dirty" because apparently she can't clean dishes in a dirty sink even though sinks literally only require hot water and washing up liquid and become clean again) of course this was on messenger, she ignores us face to face.
> In addition to this, she has a history of being extremely rude all the time, ignoring everyone unless she either wants something or to bad-mouth me after the kitchen incident, not that anyone else listened, and only being nice to one other flatmate, so in the end I ignore her and only speak to her to tell her she's wrong and her antagonistic attitude really gets under my skin. That was when she started saying to the flatmates I'm close to that she didn't like MY attitude (????) but they told her off and said lol that's just Retsu, there's no attitude and you should have been more friendly and she wouldn't have reacted like that.
> 
> I guess that kinda comes across as Fi but it's not  just general feeler tired of being a doormat and not standing for others in the flat being lectured like children.
> 
> Those traits however do explain why I resonate with w5 rather than w7 - I'm not unfriendly but I'm more withdrawn and I hoard knowledge to alleviate my anxiety rather than over indulge in flightiness and being adventurous. I do come across very much as w5 in real life - cold at first but friendly once that initial wariness wears off. Very deadpan as well, now. And I'm way more no bullshit.


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> Correctly typed.
> 
> The argument presents itself as myself possibly lacking self-awareness, thereby inclining you to knowing me better than myself. Perhaps not the direct statement, but the implications is what I'm frustrated with.
> 
> You stated people who "frequently interact with me" suggest xSTJ as my type. Besides a certain trio and yourself, I can't remember who else "frequently" interacts with me and considers me an xSTJ. And there are certain obvious motives that, if you were in my place you'd understand, explain why they continue to repeat their decision other than them actually coming to the objective conclusion of xSTJ.
> 
> I don't know their understanding of typology as a whole, but they have a keen understanding of cognitive functions and I trust their judgment. Of course it isn't "without a shadow of a doubt", but it's "highly likely".
> 
> My argument is currently not "I am an INTJ", my argument is "I am not an xSTJ." I deem the inferior function very trustworthy as do numerous people in the typology community, and I have no shadow of a doubt that I am not an xSTJ. I am not an Ne-inferior and definitely not an Si-dom/aux. After reading through numerous sources, introspecting myself for many days, and comparing myself to other SJs, I've found that in almost no way, shape, or form does the SJ label fit me.
> 
> The other blanket is too small and far too rough to serve me well, so I toss it away. I keep the childhood blanket and add similar blankets. The water you've led me to is muddy.
> 
> My response may have come across as being hateful towards you, but that was not my intent, and I apologize.
> 
> @Electra I'm frustrated, not hurt. However, there was a time where I was hurt much prior to this.


I think there are more than just a handful of people that perceive you to be far more xSTJ than XNTJ, and this could all be based on subjective understanding/beliefs related to typology and cognitive functions. However, that's all we have to go on, our gathering of information over time with the theory itself, and with the data and analysis of your personally over your presentation on this forum and the other's interpretation of what they're compiling--because on here, and from my _subjective_ interpretation of MBTI and everything entailed, and from many other people's _subjective_ interpretation of MBTI, you come across as a clear-cut xSTJ in many instances, and in totality over time condensed into a whole. From my perspective, and others, what I see and perceive is what I _assume_ to be ISTJ traits. In the end, that means nothing.

On the flip side, your perceptions and understanding of the theory and the functions, are that you in no way prefer Si in the dom or aux position, or inferior Ne. Because of this, I can't override your own deductions and claim that you are in fact xSTJ. 

But lilke @Temizzle said--like many of us--you are open to other possibilities and uncertain about being an INTJ, which on one hand may say a lot, or could mean absolutely nothing. Doubt and uncertainty are ever-present on this forum, and for good reason, which keeps it exciting and us continually seeking insights, journeying towards the unknown for answers--which in turn may generate interest from intuitives more so than those that prefer sensing, the theory itself a nebulous of mystery. Then again, turn the paper upside down, and it could be that seeking of something concrete, the _factual_ belief of a specific type, who knows? The mind is a wonderful thing to explore, and although you come across as xSTJ from many of us on here, you yourself are set on preferring intuition so I won't argue your perceptions if you are honest with yourself and vehemently reject the possibility of having Si high in your stack. So with all that, I'm not gonna claim you're xSTJ, but I've never seen what I understand to be _Ni_ from you, if we're to use cognitive functions in this discussion of typing.


----------



## Turi

IMO, @Carolus Rex definitely _presents _as an ISTJ here on the forums.

@Knave - which of Jungs types do you relate to most?


----------



## Rouskyrie

From reading through most of the things you post, I can infer that you most certainly possess dominant Ni, but I can't say whether your process is more Fe-Ti or Te-Fi.


----------



## Rydori

I think ENXP despite being type a sensor before. I think entp is the best fit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

Robin is best SJ


----------



## Turi

Rouskyrie said:


> From reading through most of the things you post, I can infer that you most certainly possess dominant Ni, but I can't say whether your process is more Fe-Ti or Te-Fi.


If I could pick INxJ here, I would.
I think I prefer T over F, even if my official results suggest otherwise. >_>

I thought ENTP was solid for you - why ISTP?



@Retsu - no qualms with ISFJ, still.
You truly don't come across as the ISFJ stereotype, though, do you agree with this article?


----------



## Rouskyrie

Turi said:


> If I could pick INxJ here, I would.
> I think I prefer T over F, even if my official results suggest otherwise. >_>
> 
> I thought ENTP was solid for you - why ISTP?
> 
> 
> 
> @Retsu - no qualms with ISFJ, still.
> You truly don't come across as the ISFJ stereotype, though, do you agree with this article?


ENTP does seem fitting. I'm merely trying on ISTP. Although one thing that has been making me wonder is that I do seem to prefer a sensing approach before intuition, even if 90% of the time I bypass that sensing preference in favor of intuition.


----------



## Rydori

Ti is more prevalent in you than Te


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Rouskyrie said:


> ENTP does seem fitting. I'm merely trying on ISTP. Although one thing that has been making me wonder is that I do seem to prefer a sensing approach before intuition, even if 90% of the time I bypass that sensing preference in favor of intuition.


ESTP then?
Embrace your natural preferences, haha.
You done the new 40Q quiz in my sig?
It's a pretty straightforward dichotomy test, less verbose than the other one so it's shorter, even though it's the same amount of questions (ish).


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> IMO, @Carolus Rex definitely _presents _as an ISTJ here on the forums.
> 
> @Knave - which of Jungs types do you relate to most?


When I first read Chapter X it was a bit dense for someone new to the theory surrounding personality, but I've been glossing over it again recently as my understanding develops, and going by functions, I'm beginning to relate more to Ni than Ne. In terms of a Jung tying, my best guess would be something like Ni-Ti-Fe-S or Ti-Ni-Se-F, but I don't know. At this moment, which can obviously change at any time, according to the functions theory, I believe I'm on the Ni-Se and Ti-Fe axes.


----------



## Electra

Maybe I should start to spy into ppl's posts and read their history more to figure out their type...and then when they watch their profile page, maybe they think they have a secret admirer, fan or stalker h:


----------



## Rouskyrie

Turi said:


> ESTP then?
> Embrace your natural preferences, haha.
> You done the new 40Q quiz in my sig?
> It's a pretty straightforward dichotomy test, less verbose than the other one so it's shorter, even though it's the same amount of questions (ish).


I score ESXP on your tests, and in terms of Socionics, I strongly resonate with The Ti subtype of SLE.


----------



## Rydori

@Electra that’s the roll around here, analyse what my type could be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> @*Electra*  that’s the roll around here, analyse what my type could be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk yet put I will try to pay attention :wink:


----------



## Electra

I will just say I'm generally very scared to type people as I think it is a system that should be progressing and have holes in it. For example I score Infp on most tests but I have some _deep, deep deep _emotional wounds that often makes me avoid some topics because they remind me, and I guess people maybe can get a slightly different impression of me for that reason? :idunno:


----------



## Turi

Rouskyrie said:


> I score ESXP on your tests, and in terms of Socionics, I strongly resonate with The Ti subtype of SLE.


ESTP could be solid then.


----------



## Pippo

Nothing much that I haven't repeated before.

I'd probably tier possibilities like this:
INTP > INTJ > INFJ


----------



## Rydori

Probabilities for you

ISTJ > ESTJ >INTJ


----------



## Retsu

Turi said:


> @Retsu - no qualms with ISFJ, still.
> You truly don't come across as the ISFJ stereotype, though, do you agree with this article?


I was expecting to read that article and think that it was a load of shit, but I'm actually inclined to agree with it. It's refreshing to see someone dispel the myths for my type. I would like to see one done for all SJs, really.

I will say I'm every bit as neurotic as ISFJs are meant to be when things don't go to plan and I'm on a tight deadline.


----------



## Pippo

Seems to be.


----------



## Temizzle

Does not seem to be, and even when he does, isn't anyway.

I mean, where is any of this?


> Type 1 INTJs are highly motivated by their tertiary introverted feeling – using the values and morals they have internalized to help them conceptualize personal and external ideals. Their introverted intuition allows them to constantly develop a vision of how both they and the world around them could function in an optimally virtuous way. They then use their auxiliary extroverted thinking to move closer to these ideals. Fittingly, the 1 type is correlated with the auxiliary Te/tertiary Fi axis.
> 
> The type 1 INTJ tends to hold themselves and others to exceptionally high standards, as they are constantly striving toward self-improvement. They are likely to be more perfectionistic than their type 5 counterparts, as they want to see their specific ideals realized, and they rely heavily on their extroverted thinking to make those ideals a reality.
> 
> At their core, this type believes that their self-worth is dependent upon their personal integrity. They are constantly moving away from feelings of corruption and toward feelings of moral virtuousness.


Or this??



> Introverted Intuition Types (INTJ, INFJ)
> Ni dominant Ones (INxJ) use their ability to navigate abstract systems to advance their ideals.
> 
> INTJ Ones are methodical, diligent, logical and objective in their search for an ideal and workable ethical system.


From what I've seen you circle jerk in circles finding ways to convince yourself and others that you're an INTJ all day and that pretty much sums up your presence here on this forum. No other activity other than this closed loop with no progress. 

I mean of ALL the fucking types on the planet, I would imagine an INTJ 1 would be one of the *most* concerned with progress.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Does not seem to be, and even when he does, isn't anyway.
> 
> I mean, where is any of this?
> 
> 
> Or this??
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen you circle jerk in circles finding ways to convince yourself and others that you're an INTJ all day and that pretty much sums up your presence here on this forum. No other activity other than this closed loop with no progress.
> 
> I mean of ALL the fucking types on the planet, I would imagine an INTJ 1 would be one of the *most* concerned with progress.


In my interactions in person when I'm not just playing PerC like a cookie clicker.


----------



## Enoch

lSTJ > ESTJ > ESFJ


----------



## Pippo

Not quite convinced on Ne-dominance, but it's possible.



Enoch said:


> ESFJ


----------



## Rydori

@Enoch
Enfp > infp > entp


----------



## Temizzle

I mean, this on the other-hand, sounds far more on-point:


> *Type 5 ISTJs*
> 
> Type 5 with a 4 wing: 18%
> Type 5 with a 6 wing: 82%
> 
> A sizeable portion of ISTJs selected 5 as their Enneagram type. Though type 5 is generally correlated with the cognitive function of introverted thinking, the combination of introverted sensing with extroverted thinking could certainly mimic the need to develop a thorough grasp on the way the world works.
> 
> Type 5 ISTJs are likely to place a heavy focus on their introverted sensing – wanting to pinpoint the best, most reliable information that is available to them in any situation. They will seek to understand the world on an intellectual level, and may not be quite as quick to act as other ISTJs – they first need to be sure that they are utilizing the proper means of accomplishing their goal. Type 5 ISTJs are likely to be mistaken by others as INTJs or INTPs due to their analytical nature. *They may also mistype as INTJs, as they see themselves as incredibly analytical – not taking into account that Si is an analytical function in its own right.*


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed


Temizzle said:


> I mean, this on the other-hand, sounds far more on-point:


That isn't why I don't think I use Si.


----------



## Enoch

temizzle said:


> i mean, this on the other-hand, sounds far more on-point:


entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj > entj


nvm switching to enfp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

carolus rex said:


> nvm switching to enfp


you know, you didn't really need to quote him bruh


----------



## Pippo

Ruri The Typer said:


> you know, you didn't really need to quote him bruh


No, no, my dear.

That's the magic of it all.


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> nvm switching to enfp


just as I was beginning to consider infp


----------



## The red spirit

maybe, maybe...


----------



## Pippo

I thought one of the SPs fit you better, but possibly.



Enoch said:


> just as I was beginning to consider infp


You know, I'm beginning to think God just wants to fuck with us.


----------



## Rydori

Istj.


----------



## nep2une

For the sake of Temizzle's sanity, you might want to just say you're an ISTJ. lol I'm not sure either way. I agree IxTJ is likely.


----------



## Electra

Carolus Rex said:


> I thought one of the SPs fit you better, but possibly.
> 
> 
> You know, I'm beginning to think God just wants to *fuck* with us.


That choise of word use is generally against Fi...but offcourse there are are exceptions...like for example provocation/ anger, frustration, alchohol or drugs


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> I thought one of the SPs fit you better, but possibly.
> 
> 
> You know, I'm beginning to think God just wants to fuck with us.


Of course I do. I'm always up for fucking with you guys!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Electra

Electra said:


> That choise of word use is generally against Fi...but offcourse there are are exceptions...like for example provocation/ anger, certain periods of youth, frustration, alchohol or drugs as I know it


that being said; God must have had fun when it screwed us all together


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> Of course I do. I'm always up for fucking with you guys!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


The ENTP super power, to mess with everyone!


----------



## Pippo

Yeah, I'll bet so.

I just worry about the objectivity of your statements regarding your type, sometimes, but it happens to everyone.



Electra said:


> That choise of word use is generally against Fi...but offcourse there are are exceptions...like for example provocation/ anger, frustration, alchohol or drugs


What, do you think I use Fe instead of Fi?


----------



## Literally Gone

Electra said:


> that being said; God must have had fun when it screwed us all together


Of course I did!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Probably accurately typed, if not then INTP

@Temizzle, you pinpointed 4, 6, and 9 as my enneagram tritype a while ago, which, after looking into enneagram more recently, seems quit accurate, (maybe 7 over 6 though) so just wanted to give you props for that. For one, in your estimation, what would be the most likely types with a 469 tritype? Two, what about a 469 that uses Ni instead of Ne? Same for 479.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> Probably accurately typed, if not then INTP
> 
> @Temizzle, you pinpointed 4, 6, and 9 as my enneagram tritype a while ago, which, after looking into enneagram more recently, seems quit accurate, (maybe 7 over 6 though) so just wanted to give you props for that. For one, in your estimation, what would be the most likely types with a 469 tritype? Two, what about a 469 that uses Ni instead of Ne? Same for 479.


Oh tritypes are hard to say. 

I will tell you this though that 6 can be either Ni or Ne, but 7 is more commonly associated with either Se or Ne. 

What do you believe is your core? Can you talk a little about your reasoning for each fix and your major doubts for them. Through your thought process I'll be able to get a better sense.


----------



## Knave

Temizzle said:


> Oh tritypes are hard to say.
> 
> I will tell you this though that 6 can be either Ni or Ne, but 7 is more commonly associated with either Se or Ne.
> 
> What do you believe is your core? Can you talk a little about your reasoning for each fix and your major doubts for them. Through your thought process I'll be able to get a better sense.


4 is definitely my core. Seeking meaning, purpose and identity is the foundation of my being. I've always had a sense of values instilled within me that have held strong since I've been young, a subjective code of ethics/morals, subconsciously guided by _karma._ I like to believe I've always been myself, unique and eccentric. When people tell me I'm strange, or the weirdest person they've met, I take it as a compliment, high praise even.

For the others, I believe I'm 9, which could go either way (9w1 or 9w8) and 6w5. Doubting myself has been a big hiccup in moving forward with accomplishing my goals, whether it's to get my novels published: "Ah, they're not good enough," "I'm not pushy enough to get my voice heard," or pursuing another avenue that would keep me on the right path in searching for meaning: continuing into grad school to explore the absurd, pursing potential interests that stir up too much doubt and fear like acting, or packing up and going on a journey of discovery while writing or blogging.

The themes of my novels all center on purpose, identity, and questions of existence and philosophy. Questions like: "What rights do exceptional beings have in protecting the commoners. Is the safety, survival, and exceptional beings own course more important, or do they have a right to protect the beings less fortunate." Questions revolving around survival, and the tough dilemmas that arise during calamitous conditions. The psychology of the human spirit and soul.


----------



## Turi

@Knave - INFP.


----------



## Enoch

I hear a million xylophones playing all at once.


----------



## BroNerd

Yeppers


----------



## Knave

I now believe you lead with Ni @Turi, but not sure about the T.

It's very hard for me to believe I'm F dominant because of how analytical I believe myself to be. The more I'm understanding Ne vs Ni, the more I find myself resonating with Ni, so if I lead with Fi, and we go by Grant's stack, could I be ISFP? Can one have strong Ni in the tertiary position? Or by Jung, and Fi-Ni-Se-Te is my stack? I don't know.


----------



## Rydori

I think Ti dom. INTP is correct.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> I now believe you lead with Ni @Turi, but not sure about the T.
> 
> It's very hard for me to believe I'm F dominant because of how analytical I believe myself to be. The more I'm understanding Ne vs Ni, the more I find myself resonating with Ni, so if I lead with Fi, and we go by Grant's stack, could I be ISFP? Can one have strong Ni in the tertiary position? Or by Jung, and Fi-Ni-Se-Te is my stack? I don't know.


I for one think 'fuck the stacks', but I'll play anyway - no, you can't have a strong 'tertiary' function - I don't care how many people disagree with me here - the tertiary function is supposed to be basically the auxiliary to your inferior function - it's fucking shithouse.
That's why when you see INFJs spouting about how they're logical, analytical and what not - raving about their 'Ti' - well, they're not Feelers, then.

The 'tertiary' function is a source of massive facepalms for me - I have literally seen people use the tertiary function to justify a certain typing.


* *






This is from another thread here, and is an example of WTF re: tertiary function:



> *Ella - ENTP*: I don't know a single ENFP who would be as passionate as her in the kind of work she chooses to indulge in and especially with how she's so consistent with it, but I could be totally wrong. The ENFP's primary trait is focusing on oneself inwards because of aux Fi.
> Ella reeks of Fe. She is continuously supportive of the people around her. Hardly ever really talks/rant about herself and life problems and prefers hearing from other people. She immediately warms up to anyone she meets and makes them feel comfortable.
> This manner is why many social variant ENTPs look 'warmer' than an ENFP who can look a lot more self absorbed.
> Yes, ENFPs can also do this, but they're not as consistent as Fe is even if it's just tert Fe.


This forumite has literally stated Ella - verbatim - "reeks of Fe" - i.e, Extraverted Feeling - yet has typed her as an ENTP, due to the 'tertiary' function.

In my opinion, this is beyond preposterous and this mentality has _got _to stop.
That particular forumite even outlined the reasons why Ella is an 'Fe' type - i.e, ExFJ - yet, magically, insists on ENTP.

Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.




If you believe yourself to be analytical - why do you relate to type 4?
It's not really a question you need to answer, I've read your response above - it's just.. T types and type 4 Enneagram cancel each other out, imo - when people think they're a Type 4 xxTx type, I feel like they've got something wrong.
They're either not a Type 4, or they're not a T type.

What are the two strongest preferences you have via dichotomy, in accordance with the link in my sig?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> I for one think 'fuck the stacks', but I'll play anyway - no, you can't have a strong 'tertiary' function - I don't care how many people disagree with me here - the tertiary function is supposed to be basically the auxiliary to your inferior function - it's fucking shithouse.
> That's why when you see INFJs spouting about how they're logical, analytical and what not - raving about their 'Ti' - well, they're not Feelers, then.
> 
> If you believe yourself to be analytical - why do you relate to type 4?
> It's not really a question you need to answer, I've read your response above - it's just.. T types and type 4 Enneagram cancel each other out, imo - when people think they're a Type 4 xxTx type, I feel like they've got something wrong.
> They're either not a Type 4, or they're not a T type.
> 
> What are the two strongest preferences you have via dichotomy, in accordance with the link in my sig?


Well its not your weakest part for sure, thats the point of the inferior, which exposes to be someone's 'achilles heel'. The tert is just there, its not strong nor is it weak, its neutral at most.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Well its not your weakest part for sure, thats the point of the inferior, which exposes to be someone's 'achilles heel'. The tert is just there, its not strong nor is it weak, its neutral at most.


The tertiary function can sometimes be described as the clumsy or idealized functions, which can make types get confused with their Tert-Dom'd cousins. (i.e. ENTJs with ESTPs, INTPs with ISTJs)


Take it as you please, the theory fits whatever mold you want it to.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> I for one think 'fuck the stacks', but I'll play anyway - no, you can't have a strong 'tertiary' function - I don't care how many people disagree with me here - the tertiary function is supposed to be basically the auxiliary to your inferior function - it's fucking shithouse.
> That's why when you see INFJs spouting about how they're logical, analytical and what not - raving about their 'Ti' - well, they're not Feelers, then.
> 
> If you believe yourself to be analytical - why do you relate to type 4?
> It's not really a question you need to answer, I've read your response above - it's just.. T types and type 4 Enneagram cancel each other out, imo - when people think they're a Type 4 xxTx type, I feel like they've got something wrong.
> They're either not a Type 4, or they're not a T type.
> 
> What are the two strongest preferences you have via dichotomy, in accordance with the link in my sig?


So you believe that Feelers can't be logical and analytical? And that type 4 can't be either? I think that you're misunderstanding both the MBTI and the Enneagram.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> The tertiary function can sometimes be described as the clumsy or idealized functions, which can make types get confused with their Tert-Dom'd cousins. (i.e. ENTJs with ESTPs, INTPs with ISTJs)
> 
> 
> Take it as you please, the theory fits whatever mold you want it to.


It's really up to interpretation really with how parts of it just left super unfinished.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> I for one think 'fuck the stacks', but I'll play anyway - no, you can't have a strong 'tertiary' function - I don't care how many people disagree with me here - the tertiary function is supposed to be basically the auxiliary to your inferior function - it's fucking shithouse.
> That's why when you see INFJs spouting about how they're logical, analytical and what not - raving about their 'Ti' - well, they're not Feelers, then.
> 
> If you believe yourself to be analytical - why do you relate to type 4?
> It's not really a question you need to answer, I've read your response above - it's just.. T types and type 4 Enneagram cancel each other out, imo - when people think they're a Type 4 xxTx type, I feel like they've got something wrong.
> They're either not a Type 4, or they're not a T type.
> 
> What are the two strongest preferences you have via dichotomy, in accordance with the link in my sig?


With the official MBTI test, or at least a link by reckful, I heavily resonated with the I and N questions (it wasn't close), but also with self analysis, which of course by your logic would lead to INxJ type, but I believe I'm P over J--and, it's extremely difficult for me to believe Te and Fe are strong within me, so I too, say screw the cognitive functions, or at least Grant's stack. Ni-Fi-Te-S or Fi-Ni-Se-T make more sense than anything within the framework of my mind if I have Fi high in my stack.


----------



## BroNerd

Carolus Rex said:


> The tertiary function can sometimes be described as the clumsy or idealized functions, which can make types get confused with their Tert-Dom'd cousins. (i.e. ENTJs with ESTPs, INTPs with ISTJs)
> 
> 
> Take it as you please, the theory fits whatever mold you want it to.


Yes I agree with this - my Fe is like immature douchebag Fe though and only people who don’t know me well at all would mistake me for ENFJ..


----------



## Rydori

BroNerd said:


> Yes I agree with this - my Fe is like immature douchebag Fe though and only people who don’t know me well at all would mistake me for ENFJ..


Amen,

I feel like an ISTP at times.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> So you believe that Feelers can't be logical and analytical? And that type 4 can't be either? I think that you're misunderstanding both the MBTI and the Enneagram.


Au contraire - and I've outlined my thoughts regarding this issue in the past.

Admittedly that last post was a little hasty - when somebody prefers making decisions via objective, impersonal, logical and analytical means (T) as opposed to basing their decisions upon personal values of themselves or others (F), then I believe T types can't be a Type 4 Enneagram, as it conflicts with what the Type 4 is.

Type 4's are not inherently logical, impersonal and objective.
They're emotional, personal and subjective.

This simply contradicts Thinkers in MBTI.


The Type 4 is the individualist, the romantic, of the Enneagram.
This is in dire contrast with Thinkers in MBTI, which value fairness and equality, and are often seen as detached and every word you can possibly think of that is the antonym to _romantic_.

The clash between the individualistic preferences of the Type 4, and the disdain for treating individuals in such a way that Thinkers possess should be proof enough that Type 4 Thinkers is simply a contradiction.

It's literally two separate approaches.

One wants a level playing field, rules and laws applied to all equally.
The other wants the rules and laws adjusted to consider individual circumstances.

It just doesn't work, they're incompatible as far as I'm concerned - and this has nothing to do with being rational or logical - 'Fi' types have to be logical in order to properly develop their core values and ethical code that they live their lives by, as I outlined in the post I linked.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Amen,
> 
> I feel like an ISTP at times.


Well in the case of Si vs Se, an interesting interpretation is to look at how you interpret memories.

If they're more "just the facts" and impersonal, that's an inclination towards Se. Se focuses more on the here and now. Si stylizes memories and often gives the user the ability to almost travel back in time to a memory, feeling almost exactly what was felt under those conditions. It'd be degrading, but accurate to say that Si's memories have personal bias.

Of course, this is all according to an interpretation of Se/Si.


----------



## Enoch

BroNerd said:


> Yes I agree with this - my Fe is like immature douchebag Fe though and only people who don’t know me well at all would mistake me for ENFJ..


AHA, l MIGHT HAVE THAT WITH TE TO SOME EXNT


----------



## Enoch

@Turi, did you know about this?

Think you're famous lad.

http://mbtibase.com/viewchar/Turi-PersonalityCafe-mbti-personality-type---40759


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> With the official MBTI test, or at least a link by reckful, I heavily resonated with the I and N questions (it wasn't close), but also with self analysis, which of course by your logic would lead to INxJ type, but I believe I'm P over J--and, it's extremely difficult for me to believe Te and Fe are strong within me, so I too, say screw the cognitive functions, or at least Grant's stack. Ni-Fi-Te-S or Fi-Ni-Se-T make more sense than anything within the framework of my mind if I have Fi high in my stack.


Why do you believe you're P over J?



Enoch said:


> @Turi, did you know about this?
> 
> Think you're famous lad.
> 
> MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters


I didn't, and I'm not bothered in the slightest, means nothing to me.


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> @Turi, did you know about this?
> 
> Think you're famous lad.
> 
> MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters


Lol, Description: Gets owned in all arguments


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Well in the case of Si vs Se, an interesting interpretation is to look at how you interpret memories.
> 
> If they're more "just the facts" and impersonal, that's an inclination towards Se. Se focuses more on the here and now. Si stylizes memories and often gives the user the ability to almost travel back in time to a memory, feeling almost exactly what was felt under those conditions. It'd be degrading, but accurate to say that Si's memories have personal bias.


Si is more skeptical in a way while Se wants to know the deal. I hate to use this stereotype here, but bring an Si and an Se dom to a restaurant. The Se dom wants to experience the taste of the restaurant, and would want to buy the food that looks the most exotic or taste nice, something that'll excite the sense. Se doesn't care if its a different environment, they WANT the current thing that satisfies them. Si on the other hand would be hesitant to try some food in case the taste doesn't appetites them, they hold on too tight on what they're use too.


----------



## Turi

@Mr Castelo - another pressing concern regarding INTP types specifically and a Type 4 Enneagram claim, is we're suddenly looking at someone who has inferior Feeling yet is also the romantic of the Enneagram.
How can this be?
INFP - okay, makes sense. INTP - what? Makes no sense, no matter who I look at it.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Si on the other hand would be hesitant to try some food in case the taste doesn't appetites them, they hold on too tight on what they're use too.


What if what they're used to is trying new items off the menu?


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Why do you believe you're P over J?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, and I'm not bothered in the slightest, means nothing to me.


The stereotypical J vs P dichotomy leads me towards P easily. I don't believe I'm organized or planned, am terrified of commitment, never make lists or plans--but I'm not spontaneous at all, and when I'm going out for the day I like to know where we're going and get annoyed by going off course, if I'm expecting something else.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> The stereotypical J vs P dichotomy leads me towards P easily. I don't believe I'm organized or planned, am terrified of commitment, never make lists or plans--but I'm not spontaneous at all, and when I'm going out for the day I like to know where we're going and get annoyed by going off course, if I'm expecting something else.


I think it'd be more clever to just pay attention to what's more draining for you and what's more natural.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> 4 is definitely my core. Seeking meaning, purpose and identity is the foundation of my being. I've always had a sense of values instilled within me that have held strong since I've been young, a subjective code of ethics/morals, subconsciously guided by _karma._ I like to believe I've always been myself, unique and eccentric. When people tell me I'm strange, or the weirdest person they've met, I take it as a compliment, high praise even.
> 
> For the others, I believe I'm 9, which could go either way (9w1 or 9w8) and 6w5. Doubting myself has been a big hiccup in moving forward with accomplishing my goals, whether it's to get my novels published: "Ah, they're not good enough," "I'm not pushy enough to get my voice heard," or pursuing another avenue that would keep me on the right path in searching for meaning: continuing into grad school to explore the absurd, pursing potential interests that stir up too much doubt and fear like acting, or packing up and going on a journey of discovery while writing or blogging.
> 
> The themes of my novels all center on purpose, identity, and questions of existence and philosophy. Questions like: "What rights do exceptional beings have in protecting the commoners. Is the safety, survival, and exceptional beings own course more important, or do they have a right to protect the beings less fortunate." Questions revolving around survival, and the tough dilemmas that arise during calamitous conditions. The psychology of the human spirit and soul.


Well first of all if you're certain you're an ennea 4 core, I would highly consider re-evaluating whether or not you're an INFP. 
Not saying it's possibly but 98% odds are, you're not an INTP, you're an INFP. 

Second, I don't get the bouncy scattered 7 vibe from you as I get from @Enoch, @Crowbo, @Literally God, or even the Atheist Jew lord help me I forgot his name. 

You have a more serious, genuine, careful demeanor of a 6. In contrast, I'm more 7 I have the 4 - 7 in my tritype, do with that what you will.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> What if what they're used to is trying new items off the menu?


I mean sure, if they are then they are, I'm just making a general statement or example, you could a million questions to subjection.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> The stereotypical J vs P dichotomy leads me towards P easily. I don't believe I'm organized or planned, am terrified of commitment, never make lists or plans--but I'm not spontaneous at all, and when I'm going out for the day I like to know where we're going and get annoyed by going off course, if I'm expecting something else.


Hm.
I'd consider INFJ.

Does the introverted intuitive type descriptor in Chapter X of _Psychological Types_ sound like a 'J' type, to you?

Sure as hell doesn't to me.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Well first of all if you're certain you're an ennea 4 core, I would highly consider re-evaluating whether or not you're an INFP.
> Not saying it's possibly but 98% odds are, you're not an INTP, you're an INFP.
> 
> Second, I don't get the bouncy scattered 7 vibe from you as I get from @Enoch, @Crowbo, @Literally God, or even the Atheist Jew lord help me I forgot his name.
> 
> You have a more serious, genuine, careful demeanor of a 6. In contrast, I'm more 7 I have the 4 - 7 in my tritype, do with that what you will.


 @Ruri The Typer, The most insane of all.

I thought I was 7 too though ;_;, I'm as hyper as all those you mentioned.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Hm.
> I'd consider INFJ.
> 
> Does the introverted intuitive type descriptor in Chapter X of _Psychological Types_ sound like a 'J' type, to you?
> 
> Sure as hell doesn't to me.


I have, and this fits me quite strongly: Socionics - the16types.info - Esenin, Male portrait, INFP by Beskova


----------



## Enoch

MBTI IS NOT SELF-DlSCOVERY.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> I have, and this fits me quite strongly: Socionics - the16types.info - Esenin, Male portrait, INFP by Beskova


What about this?
And this?


--


I had another thought, what happens when say, an ISxJ is raised by two ESxP parents?
Two in-the-moment lovers who drill in to the kid that you've only got one life - need to experience it, live it - try new things.

Then this forms part of what I will describe as 'Si' values in which they're basing their life around _that_ ideal.

The kid has to make a decision, and he's faced with a few different choices, relies on his 'Si' to do what his parents always told him - _try something new_.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Hm.
> I'd consider INFJ.
> 
> Does the introverted intuitive type descriptor in Chapter X of _Psychological Types_ sound like a 'J' type, to you?
> 
> Sure as hell doesn't to me.


That link fits me very well too, but it's difficult for me to believe I'm an INFJ male, with odds greatly against it.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> That link fits me very well too, but it's difficult for me to believe I'm an INFJ male, with odds greatly against it.


Statistical probability isn't useful when you have specific data.

Like I said, you seem to use Fi in your first type-me threads, but there's always a question of how valid those are.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> That link fits me very well too, but it's difficult for me to believe I'm an INFJ male, with odds greatly against it.


Is that your writing in your quote? It's beautiful. 

I would consider INFx. If you lean INFP clearly, that's you. If you lean INFJ, that's you. Consider reading some writings on the net about INFJ 4, INFP 4, INTP 4. You're one of those I think it's pretty clear. 

Good luck lmk what you decide.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> That link fits me very well too, but it's difficult for me to believe I'm an INFJ male, with odds greatly against it.


1.7% of the male populace are INFJs - that's 1 in 58~.
The only way that is rare, is if it's viewed _strictly through an MBTI lense._

Compare that figure to say, finding a shiny Pokemon (1 in 8192), or various rare diseases, or anything else that's well, actually rare, and you'll find INFJs are _not _rare by any means.
Every time you go to the shops, you probably walk past a few of them.

I would argue male INFJs are more common than a hot meal from McDonalds.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Temizzle Yep, you're an ENTJ. It's your arguments with others on their self-assessments that seals it for me.


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> Statistical probability isn't useful when you have specific data.
> 
> Like I said, you seem to use Fi in your first type-me threads, but there's always a question of how valid those are.


Thanks, yeah I agree. Most of my self-analysis does point to F, with enneagram, and more than likely a catalyst temperament, so unless I'm somehow E, INFx makes the most sense from those angles.


----------



## Knave

Temizzle said:


> Is that your writing in your quote? It's beautiful.
> 
> I would consider INFx. If you lean INFP clearly, that's you. If you lean INFJ, that's you. Consider reading some writings on the net about INFJ 4, INFP 4, INTP 4. You're one of those I think it's pretty clear.
> 
> Good luck lmk what you decide.


Thanks, @Temizzle, yeah that's my writing. I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Knave I, too, am throwing in my vote for an INF typing for you.


----------



## Rydori

popularity statistics of MBTI types are usually bullshit.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> popularity statistics of MBTI types are usually bullshit.


According to who?
I rely on official statistics from the official mbtionline website.
I call bullshit on every other statistic bandied about, outside of that one.

Here's a link to the *current *trends, these should replace the outdated statistics everyone relies on from myersbriggs.org as they are far more recent.


----------



## Temizzle

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Temizzle Yep, you're an ENTJ. It's your arguments with others on their self-assessments that seals it for me.


How so specifically? Could you please explain


----------



## Knave

Here's a question. Let's take tattoos for an example. A person acknowledges a tattoo on a stranger or an acquaintance, or a friend gets a new tattoo. What thoughts would each function initially have when looking at the tattoo? What would be the first question or statement from each function about the tattoo?


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> Here's a question. Let's take tattoos for an example. A person acknowledges a tattoo on a stranger or an acquaintance, or a friend gets a new tattoo. What thoughts would each function initially have when looking at the tattoo? What would be the first question or statement from each function about the tattoo?


I'm interested to hear responses from other people here.
I've been in this situation, and literally didn't notice, so, I'm out, haha.

I was actually made to feel like a real piece of shit for not noticing, at which point I was like "yeah, cool, it's a tattoo".

I honestly don't notice these kinds of things, and don't care about them when brought to my attention for the most part, either, unless it's something actually cool, like a tattoo of say L, or a quote from a band I like.
If it's some mangled pic of a relative or partner, seriously, spare me.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> I'm interested to hear responses from other people here.
> I've been in this situation, and literally didn't notice, so, I'm out, haha.
> 
> I was actually made to feel like a real piece of shit for not noticing, at which point I was like "yeah, cool, it's a tattoo".
> 
> I honestly don't notice these kinds of things, and don't care about them when brought to my attention for the most part, either, unless it's something actually cool, like a tattoo of say L, or a quote from a band I like.
> If it's some mangled pic of a relative or partner, seriously, spare me.


For me it's always about the meaning and wondering if the symbolic value is worth having _art_ stained on the body, but that is based on my own subjective judgments, as most people get tattoos to represent something. However I like to gauge whether the symbol or meaning is worth it, from my own perspective, then I can appreciate tattoos. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> Here's a question. Let's take tattoos for an example. A person acknowledges a tattoo on a stranger or an acquaintance, or a friend gets a new tattoo. What thoughts would each function initially have when looking at the tattoo? What would be the first question or statement from each function about the tattoo?


Too many variables at play here, not a fair question. 

One very loose rendition could be... 
Ni: This person got this particular tattoo in this fashion in that area for _ reason which reveals _ about their character and it's likely to affect them like __ in their lifetime. Cause - and - effect, deep insights into character - large implications from small data points. 

Fi: First question would be how it makes the Fi user feel -- was it an authentic tattoo? does it actually symbolize something meaningful or is the person just doing it to be cool -- is it aesthetically pleasing or symbolize something sentimental to the user? How do I feel about that tattoo on that person -- the extends to possibly -- how much they feel now that they got it, etc. 

Ti: Probably go into classifying what kind of person it is -- decision to get this type of tattoo in this type of location means it must be __ type of person.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> For me it's always about the meaning and wondering if the symbolic value is worth having _art_ stained on the body, but that is based on my own subjective judgments, as most people get tattoos to represent something. However I like to gauge whether the symbol or meaning is worth it, from my own perspective, then I can appreciate tattoos. Otherwise, not so much.


My personal take is.. why the fuck would u get a tattoo permanently inked on your body, what are you trying to fuckin prove? 
Had it been native American tradition or some kind of rite of passage, that's one story, but to pay someone money to permanently ink some stupid symbol on you -- like.. why? 

You can't remember what day you and your lover got together? Prone to forgetting your zodiac sign? 

You know what you know and you are who you are and you should be dynamic. Subscribing to some symbolism IMO is just limiting who you can be first of all, and second of all, getting it permanently inked on your body proves nothing. 

On the flip argument, I could say that fine, your body is just your body don't take it so seriously. But, the motivation behind doing it in the first place eludes me. Most of the time, I think it's people just trying to be cool and if you're trying to be cool well..... then you're not cool.


----------



## Knave

Yeah, personally I'd never value having a tattoo to represent something symbolic forever etched into my body, and could never see myself getting one, but I at least try to understand someone else's reasoning behind it and hope there is at least some deep symbolism within the ink. Then I can at least appreciate it to a degree.


----------



## Temizzle

I'm bored someone play with me


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> Yeah, personally I'd never value having a tattoo to represent something symbolic forever etched into my body, and could never see myself getting one, but I at least try to understand someone else's reasoning behind it and hope there is at least some deep symbolism within the ink. Then I can at least appreciate it to a degree.


If the tattoo is on a hot chick I can appreciate it, sometimes the more the better.
If they look like a drug addict then I'm out though.

I still don't care about the meanings etc behind them because I myself think tattoos aren't a great idea.
So I sort of cringe while people tell me their stories, like "oh, really, _that _made you get _that _tattoo? ehh.. not good".
I keep it all to myself but I'm total J overlord re: shitty tattoos in the literal sense of the word 'Judging'.

I either judge you as a hot chick and it's nice, or you're not, and it's not.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> If the tattoo is on a hot chick I can appreciate it, sometimes the more the better.
> If they look like a drug addict then I'm out though.
> 
> I still don't care about the meanings etc behind them because I myself think tattoos aren't a great idea.
> So I sort of cringe while people tell me their stories, like "oh, really, _that _made you get _that _tattoo? ehh.. not good".
> I keep it all to myself but I'm total J overlord re: shitty tattoos in the literal sense of the word 'Judging'.
> 
> I either judge you as a hot chick and it's nice, or you're not, and it's not.


If I had a penny for every cringe in this post


----------



## Enoch

Knave said:


> Here's a question. Let's take tattoos for an example. A person acknowledges a tattoo on a stranger or an acquaintance, or a friend gets a new tattoo. What thoughts would each function initially have when looking at the tattoo? What would be the first question or statement from each function about the tattoo?


Tattooed people are dull on the inside.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> If I had a penny for every cringe in this post


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> Tattooed people are dull on the inside.


that would explain the external overcompensation


----------



## Temizzle

My muscles are itching I need a good fight, I'm getting uneasy. Things are just too safe quiet and calm rn. 

Isn't it nice living in a safe little ostrich head in the dirt world? Where you block the people that call you on your shit and pin you to the wall? Where you can go along parading and masquerading and spreading a bunch of random crap unchecked?

Must be nice. 

I need a vacation to Normandy France.


----------



## The red spirit

Our lord and saviour needs a game!

Seems like Te is alright


----------



## Turi

@The red spirit - why ISFJ?


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Too many variables at play here, not a fair question.
> 
> One very loose rendition could be...
> Ni: This person got this particular tattoo in this fashion in that area for _ reason which reveals _ about their character and it's likely to affect them like __ in their lifetime. Cause - and - effect, deep insights into character - large implications from small data points.
> 
> Fi: First question would be how it makes the Fi user feel -- was it an authentic tattoo? does it actually symbolize something meaningful or is the person just doing it to be cool -- is it aesthetically pleasing or symbolize something sentimental to the user? How do I feel about that tattoo on that person -- the extends to possibly -- how much they feel now that they got it, etc.
> 
> Ti: Probably go into classifying what kind of person it is -- decision to get this type of tattoo in this type of location means it must be __ type of person.


I'm definitely a Ti on this.
What do you think of those people who get their eyeballs tattooed?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Temizzle said:


> How so specifically? Could you please explain


I was reading through some of your exchange with @Carolus Rex, and not only does your reasoning have a TJ bent to it (you could think of it as Te), it's also the insistence that Carolus "drink the water" you lead him to which indicates a TJ typing.

I can't speak for all TPs, but in general, we tend to be more dependant on the other person applying their own reasoning to either agree or disagree with what we say. Your reasoning is very direct, draws from empirical experience, and is built up in such a way where the conclusion is meant to be clear to anyone not reasoning in bad faith.

As for you, @Carolus Rex, I agree on a TJ typing for you, but am undecided on the first two dichotomies. If I had to choose between E/I and S/N, I would choose IN, largely on the basis that the majority of typology enthusiasts are IN types. Of course correlation does not necessarily equal causation, but it's much more likely that an INTJ would spend many hours of their spare time discussing an abstract theory of personality than an STJ; especially when weighting for the fact STJs outnumber NTJs.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> I'm definitely a Ti on this.
> What do you think of those people who get their eyeballs tattooed?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I don't. 

Give me my full stack -- mbti, enneagram tritype with wings, instinctual stack.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> I don't.
> 
> Give me my full stack -- mbti, enneagram tritype with wings, instinctual stack.


ENTJ 8w7 4w3 7w6 so/sx

(Guessing)


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> @The red spirit - why ISFJ?


Because I realized that I'm very irrational. Si because I always had a tendency to abatract sensing.Ti has a helper role in stack. Fe because it is not inferior, just seemed a bit too good to be true.

And while we are here, I think that amost any introverted irrational type fits you, but mostly those with Ti. Otherwise ISTP would also be alright. I just can't see Te, too much abstraction happening.


----------



## Temizzle

Soul Kitchen said:


> I was reading through some of your exchange with @Carolus Rex, and not only does your reasoning have a TJ bent to it (you could think of it as Te), it's also the insistence that Carolus "drink the water" you lead him to which indicates a TJ typing.
> 
> I can't speak for all TPs, but in general, we tend to be more dependant on the other person applying their own reasoning to either agree or disagree with what we say. Your reasoning is very direct, draws from empirical experience, and is built up in such a way where the conclusion is meant to be clear to anyone not reasoning in bad faith.
> 
> As for you, @Carolus Rex, I agree on a TJ typing for you, but am undecided on the first two dichotomies. If I had to choose between E/I and S/N, I would choose IN, largely on the basis that the majority of typology enthusiasts are IN types. Of course correlation does not necessarily equal causation, but it's much more likely that an INTJ would spend many hours of their spare time discussing an abstract theory of personality than an STJ; especially when weighting for the fact STJs outnumber NTJs.


Mhm, to be clear I thanked the portion of your post regarding to me, not your reasoning regarding @Carolus Rex. Giving him too much benefit of a doubt. Swiggles like a worm out of this typing for too long. 

That said, I assume your 2nd paragraph is your reasoning for "not only does your reasoning have a TJ bent to it". 

By drink the water you're suggesting TJ users want people to collectively agree on the reasoning?


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> ENTJ 8w7 4w3 7w6 so/sx
> 
> (Guessing)


Close... ENTJ 8w9 - 4 - 7 sx/so
Not so sure I believe in wings for your fixes 

For you I'd say... well initially I thought INFP... now I could entertain ENFP - 7w6 - 4 - 9 sp/sx


----------



## Enoch

Going to be an INFP because I want to be one, and because of that, it's probably true.


----------



## Pippo

xNFP was almost never in doubt.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Temizzle said:


> Mhm, to be clear I thanked the portion of your post regarding to me, not your reasoning regarding @Carolus Rex. Giving him too much benefit of a doubt. Swiggles like a worm out of this typing for too long.
> 
> That said, I assume your 2nd paragraph is your reasoning for "not only does your reasoning have a TJ bent to it".
> 
> By drink the water you're suggesting TJ users want people to collectively agree on the reasoning?


For a TJ (or Te) type, their reasoning is akin to stating "the grass is green". It's concerned first and foremost with objective factors, or at least with how factors measure up against an objective standard. Yes, some TJs can acknowledge differences in opinion, but they would still more often than not consider those opinions differing from the standard as being flawed at best, if not erroneous. The extent to which a TJ pushes their framework depends partly on how strong their preferences for T and J are, and partly on whether said differences in opinion play much into the wider framework of society and of the collected knowledge we have.

Moving further into function theory for a moment, I should stress that Ti types don't necessarily eschew empiricism. After all, if they did, we wouldn't have any TP scientists or academics, for they would not pass the muster of intellectual discipline in applying the standardised scientific method, not to mention taking seriously those hypotheses that lack a peer review. Still, if there's one thing that separates a Ti from a Te, it's that a Ti would be more inclined to view two theories on the same subject with contradicting conclusions as their own schools of thought. A Te, however would either insist on one correct theory by which all others are to be measured, or reject them all for their lack of objectivity.


----------



## Literally Gone

I'll go with what I said last time for you @Temizzle. ENTJ 8w9 4 7.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Soul Kitchen said:


> For a TJ (or Te) type, their reasoning is akin to stating "the grass is green". It's concerned first and foremost with objective factors, or at least with how factors measure up against an objective standard. Yes, some TJs can acknowledge differences in opinion, but they would still more often than not consider those opinions differing from the standard as being flawed at best, if not erroneous. The extent to which a TJ pushes their framework depends partly on how strong their preferences for T and J are, and partly on whether said differences in opinion play much into the wider framework of society and of the collected knowledge we have.
> 
> Moving further into function theory for a moment, I should stress that Ti types don't necessarily eschew empiricism. After all, if they did, we wouldn't have any TP scientists or academics, for they would not pass the muster of intellectual discipline in applying the standardised scientific method, not to mention taking seriously those hypotheses that lack a peer review. Still, if there's one thing that separates a Ti from a Te, it's that a Ti would be more inclined to view two theories on the same subject with contradicting conclusions as their own schools of thought. A TJ, however would either insist on one correct theory by which all others are to be measured, or reject them all for their lack of objectivity.


Well, for example, I could entertain the following counter-argument: 

We could say grass is green and collectively agree on it. Every time I point to the color green, you nod your head yes and say yes that is green. But what if, in actuality, when I see and point at green, I actually see the color red, but because every time anyone points at that color and calls it green, I associate the color red (from my perspective) with the word "green". So when I see red, I call it green, whereas, you call green green. 

Similarly, person C could see purple but have learned to call it green. So we might all collectively agree that that color that we point to is the same color that we all call "green" but in actuality our experience is very very different. 

I can entertain this as a possibility. 

But then I ask my self, why bother? What's the point of thinking this way? 

I tend to think more in "minimum viable product". 

Here is the minimum qualifications we need to meet in order to accomplish our goal. So I won't go above and beyond to understand -- I'll only understand as much as I need to to get what I want. 

Going back to the grass is green analogy -- say we need to identify all things that are "green". Even though you and I perceive the color differently -- whatever that core object is and whatever core color it actually embodies, we can recognize that same thing, albeit in our own way -- but that doesn't matter, because we can all identify the same thing and agree on the existence of that thing, even if our perceptions are different. 

By collectively agreeing on it, we can work together and get shit done, even if our perspectives are different. 

Makes sense?


----------



## Enoch

Why on Earth does nobody consider ISFP for me?


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> yal stupid get fuk
> 
> #shitpost


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> yal stupid get fuk
> 
> #shitpost


Why shitpost about us shitposting?
Seems out of character for an ENTJ...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


>


Based on your cognitive strength of your functions it seems like you could be ISTP but there is such a small margin in difference that it might be a coincidence. Do you feel ISTP'ish at all?


----------



## Enoch

Electra said:


> Why is this sad??


Excellent use of Fi.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> the images aren't showing up.


Strange...non of them?


----------



## Literally Gone

@Rydori I'm telling you, istp.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> Based on your cognitive strength of your functions it seems like you could be ISTP fut there is such a small margin in difference that it might be a coincidence. Do you feel ISTP'ish at all?


I'm either some kind of looney ISFJ or ISTP, I do feel ISTP though at times.


@Literally God My Fe though ;_;. Its too stronk! it overtook my Ti.


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Why shitpost about us shitposting?
> Seems out of character for an ENTJ...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I r no entj I r isfp lyk lejindairy tooree typ me 

isfp 4 lyf vry hard I kry very much time sumtim I cut to not feel pain so sad


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> I'm either some kind of looney ISFJ or ISTP, I do feel ISTP though at times.
> 
> 
> @Literally God My Fe though ;_;. Its too stronk! it overtook my Ti.


You could be an estp I suppose. Tertiary Fe. Like me!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> I r no entj I r isfp lyk lejindairy tooree typ me
> 
> isfp 4 lyf vry hard I kry very much time sumtim I cut to not feel pain so sad


Pwease go un bout how taking hunks of flesh out of ur arms and legs hewps u feew bewwer...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> You could be an estp I suppose. Tertiary Fe. Like me!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


ESTP too popular for me :|.

In all seriousness though, do I talk similar to flyinpanda or whatever his name is and that Nubb dude that never comings here other than when mr panda mentioned him?


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> ESTP too popular for me :|.
> 
> In all seriousness though, do I talk similar to flyinpanda or whatever his name is and that Nubb dude that never comings here other than when mr panda mentioned him?


So try it out. I do get along with ISTPs usually. That would explain a lot. Also, your Fe could be over developed. Don't put much stock into that test especially for Fe and Fi. It has all the questions about them the same. 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> I'm either some kind of looney ISFJ or ISTP, I do feel ISTP though at times.
> 
> 
> @*Literally God* My Fe though ;_;. Its too stronk! it overtook my Ti.


Keirsey, Heidi Priebe & MBTI+Enneagram
In a recent survey, over 3000 participants indicated their Myers-Briggs personality types and their Enneagram types (including wings and instinctual variants if known). The compiled responses are as follows: 

NF Cooperative idealist (water)
INFJ Type 4/2
ENFJ Type 2 (/3)
INFP Type 4/9
ENFP Type 7/2/4

SP Utilitarian guardian (fire)
ISTP Type 5
ESTP Type 8/7
ISFP Type 9/4/6
ESFP Type 7/2 (/3/8)

NT Utilitarian rational (air)
INTJ Type 5/1
ENTJ Type 8/3 / 3/8 (!)
INTP Type 5/9/4
ENTP Type 7/8

SJ Cooperative guardian (earth)
ISTJ Type 1/6/5
ESTJ Type 8/1
ISFJ Type 6/2/9
ESFJ Type 2 (/6)


Published 4 September 2014 | By Frédéric Schmitt

If you are an enneagram type 3, this thing says type 3 is most usual in EXXX if I understand it correctly


----------



## Temizzle

hi I stupid pls halp me find typ tank u vary mushy


----------



## Soul Kitchen

hi stupid u left ur typ over @ da drycleaners


----------



## CultOfPersonality

dont do drugs kids, just look what it did to strong lions.


----------



## Temizzle

Ruri The Typer said:


> dont do drugs kids, just look what it did to strong lions.


roori I gon fuk yor bich evan if i stoppad. n goochi flip flops roori, goochi flippy flopp33z


----------



## Rydori

@Literally God I could infact say why I show Fe quite a bit is because I’m quite sensitive. In reality with family and friends I tend to troll a lot and be quite the prankster. However in a nervous state due to my anxiety and being quite sensitive, I could care too much about how people think of me and want to be conformative as possible when talking to others.
@Electra I’m unsure of my enneagram, but I’m pretty sure my tritype is 3w2 6w7 5w6

@Temizzle u a ESTP now m8 lololololol 2 much troll. gr8 meme I rate 8/8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> @*Literally God* because I’m quite sensitive.However in a nervous state due to my anxiety and being quite sensitive, I could care too much about how people think of me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have the same. It might be related to neurosis- just compair the MBTI with The Big 5.
Th Big 5 has neurotism in addition to MBTI's 4 scales (I/E,S/N,/T/F & T/F)


----------



## Temizzle

estp? u a bish u fakkin pis of shat fak u n ur hol stopad faes u fuk

can baliv u sae I m estp fokin dejenerit!

u most b stuppy INFJ stupid!

vroom vroom fuk yo bish


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> roori I gon fuk yor bich evan if i stoppad. n goochi flip flops roori, goochi flippy flopp33z


im going to rekt you so hard that you won't even be able to have your own cubs.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> @Literally God I could infact say why I show Fe quite a bit is because I’m quite sensitive. In reality with family and friends I tend to troll a lot and be quite the prankster. However in a nervous state due to my anxiety and being quite sensitive, I could care too much about how people think of me and want to be conformative as possible when talking to others.
> @Electra I’m unsure of my enneagram, but I’m pretty sure my tritype is 3w2 6w7 5w6
> 
> @Temizzle u a ESTP now m8 lololololol 2 much troll. gr8 meme I rate 8/8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That can't be ur tritype you fuckin FEWL (@flyingcaveman). Heart center (2,3,4), Head center (5,6,7), Body center (8,9,1), u pick 1 from each.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> estp? u a bish u fakkin pis of shat fak u n ur hol stopad faes u fuk
> 
> can baliv u sae I m estp fokin dejenerit!
> 
> u most b stuppy INFJ stupid!
> 
> vroom vroom fuk yo bish


u bloody estp i remind u i isfj and I vaccuum ur house lad. now u have no more isfj maid and ur house is dirty m8 huehuehue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> That can't be ur tritype you fuckin FEWL (@flyingcaveman). Heart center (2,3,4), Head center (5,6,7), Body center (8,9,1), u pick 1 from each.


Capital F and no g.
Are you into Femdoms? Or Fembots?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Lets go off of this @Electra @Temizzle @Rydori and @Ruri The Typer!
Type me and yourselfers!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> That can't be ur tritype you fuckin FEWL (@flyingcaveman). Heart center (2,3,4), Head center (5,6,7), Body center (8,9,1), u pick 1 from each.


Aha! Interesting. I'm gonna try to type myself this way. 
Heart senter: 4 (or 2) 
Head senter: 7 (or 5)
Body senter: 9 (or 1)

Does this mean my tritype is 4-7-9?


----------



## Electra

Literally God said:


> Lets go off of this @*Electra* @*Temizzle* @*Rydori* and @*Ruri The Typer* !
> Type me and yourselfers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will



:rolling: Funny we all still get mostly get along somehow someway then...:laughing:


----------



## Rydori

@Temizzle fine, fine 


My tritype would be from heart,head and body.....


3w2,6w7,9w1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Infp alert
infp alert
infp alert


----------



## Rydori

@Electra four is the best number after eight. 8 is my favourite number then it’s 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

@Ruri The Typer is Magic Mike. @Electra is Genki anime girl who's actually read inside. @Rydori is either So and so or Sociopath Level 1
I'm Sociopath Full Raid Gear @Temizzle is Sucky Sucky 5 Dolla @Goetterdaemmerung is Hitler Did nothing wrong. @Enoch is Literal Baby

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

I'm the king of fuck shit mountain bitches gtfo what you know about managing crypto


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> @Electra four is the best number after eight. 8 is my favourite number then it’s 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right, love the 8. Love it. suck it. caress it.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> That's right, love the 8. Love it. suck it. caress it.


You'd better get to work on me then...
#Femdom...

Oh and nobody's into 8mm anymore.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

literally god said:


> @ruri the typer is magic mike. @electra is genki anime girl who's actually read inside. @rydori is either so and so or sociopath level 1
> i'm sociopath full raid gear @temizzle is sucky sucky 5 dolla @goetterdaemmerung is hitler did nothing wrong. @enoch is literal baby
> 
> sent from heaven using my will



omg,i think im crazy, i quoted someone who isn't exist.


----------



## Electra

I think I have to try to "make" my tritype again.

4w5, 7w6, 9w1 maybe


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> @*Electra* four is the best number after eight. 8 is my favourite number then it’s 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaw ty :hug:


----------



## Electra

Hahaha, I recognice my self in several types here. Mostly INFP, ENFP, ISFP and INTP I think.


----------



## Electra

@*Literally God* you strike me as ENFP or ENTP.
Probably ENFP.


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> Hahaha, I recognice my self in several types here. Mostly INFP, ENFP, ISFP and INTP I think.


you don't think INFJ too? because I can see a bit of INFJ in you.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> you don't think INFJ too? because I can see a bit of INFJ in you.


:thinking: I'm naturally messy & late for things. I have adhd.
Off course I randomly try to fight it but ... :hopelessness::cower::dispirited:
I take ritalin for such things.


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> :thinking: I'm naturally messy & late for things. I have adhd.


In terms of dichotomy (Where you type by letters) then you could be an INFP in where you're more of a perciever rather than a judger, but if we consider cognitive functions you may be an INFJ.


*INFP*



> *Introverted Feeling (Fi) evaluates information through individual experience, using private feelings, personal values, and instinctive moral boundaries as reliable guides for decision making.* Fi dominants seek *inner harmony, therefore, they possess a visceral sense of what is “good” or “bad’*, wanting to relieve “badness” or suffering whenever they encounter it. Maintaining a sense of congruency between their feelings, values, and actions means that they can express themselves authentically (oftentimes through artistic pursuits) and they can be counted on to protect individual integrity for others (when at their best). However, this also means that they tend to have difficulty acting against their strong feelings or opinions, perhaps unable to accomplish tasks or integrate well with the environment because of being held back by an overly individualistic mindset. When a person does not know how to use Fi appropriately, their attitude about life becomes unstable as their judgment or motivation tends to waver any time their feelings waver, prone to being too subjective in how they evaluate (moral) worth. Healthy Fi dominants tend to be good at understanding moral boundaries and protecting individual rights and freedoms, often admired for their sincerity, integrity, or willingness to stand up for what they believe is right.
> 
> *Healthy Extraverted Intuition (Ne)* development should make* INFPs visualize more possibilities that will produce an optimistic and well-rounded attitude about life’s potential.* INFPs prefer to explore many conceptual possibilities and tend to show patience in decision making. However, if Ne development falters during the teenage years, INFPs can gradually become too unrealistic in judgment or impractical in action.


*INFJ*



> *Introverted Intuition (Ni) focuses on subjective interpretations of abstract meaning, processing contextual information about how things are interrelated in hopes of being able to envision what is to come. Ni dominants seek a sense of direction, purpose, or deeper meaning in life, therefore, they are naturally attuned to “seeing through” into the fundamental root, essence, importance, or significance of things, wanting to grasp “the one true meaning” of events.* Reflecting on complexities or implications and gathering multiple interpretations allows them to envision what the future should hold. However, this also means that they can easily become disconnected from the present when they only focus on abstract developments, perhaps being too extreme in pursing ideals or feeling at a loss when they have no clear direction to travel. When a person does not know how to use Ni appropriately, they tend to overthink and end up extracting the wrong meaning from the world, unwittingly operating on false assumptions or a distorted idea about “truth”, unable to synthesize their murky ideas/impressions into a realistic mindset. Healthy Ni dominants tend to be good at interpreting meaning, implications, or theoretical complications, often admired for their insight, wisdom, or depth of thought. (Ni is the function which operates closest to the unconscious mind and many Ni dominants are often unaware of its activities until they learn about it.)
> 
> *Healthy Extraverted Feeling (Fe) development should make INFJs establish a deeper understanding about people and human motivation that will produce a fulfilling social support system.* INFJs prefer to make decisions that foster care, compassion, harmony, and cooperation. However, if Fe development falters during the teenage years, INFJs can gradually become too fearful of relational intimacy or oversensitive to the influence of others.


Here's a little descriptions in terms of functions, although I do highly think you're an INFP imo.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> In terms of dichotomy (Where you type by letters) then you could be an INFP in where you're more of a perciever rather than a judger, but if we consider cognitive functions you may be an INFJ.
> 
> 
> *INFP*
> 
> 
> 
> *INFJ*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little descriptions in terms of functions, although I do highly think you're an INFP imo.


My conitive functions are such:
Fi...oh wait. Lt me find a picture XD

























I hope it's possible to see the pictures this time, lol


----------



## Turi

@Electra - seems to be INFP, fits via dichotomy.

Cognitive functions should be banned from the typology community, though.


----------



## Clockheart

@Literally God
King Fuck of Shit Mountain imo


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> My conitive functions are such:
> Fi...oh wait. Lt me find a picture XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's possible to see the pictures this time, lol


hmmm fair enough,

INFP it is


----------



## Ocean Helm

ISFJ? No.

CelebrityTypes/IDRLabs makes their Fi pretty easily to relate to, as do a lot of cognitive function tests. It's almost just like "do you value your feelings?" What kind of person, especially an introvert, doesn't? Not too many I'd imagine.

Here's my results on that:








Clearly, function axes are a lie.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> hmmm fair enough,
> 
> INFP it is


I once took one of these tests 3 times though...


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> ISFJ? No.
> 
> CelebrityTypes/IDRLabs makes their Fi pretty easily to relate to, as do a lot of cognitive function tests. It's almost just like "do you value your feelings?" What kind of person, especially an introvert, doesn't? Not too many I'd imagine.
> 
> Here's my results on that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, function axes are a lie.


It is indeed very fishy.


----------



## Electra

Turi said:


> @*Electra* - seems to be INFP, fits via dichotomy.
> 
> Cognitive functions should be banned from the typology community, though.


It doesn't seem to me that it's clear cut, the stack is uneven.
Do you believe Keirsey is more right? Or Helen fishers model based on hormones and neuro transmitters?
Or the enneagram?


----------



## Rydori

Ocean Helm said:


> ISFJ? No.


Hmmm what type do you percieve me as then?


----------



## Electra

Turi said:


> @*Electra* - seems to be INFP, fits via dichotomy.
> 
> Cognitive functions should be banned from the typology community, though.


It doesn't seem to me that it's clear cut, the stack is uneven.
Do you believe Keirsey is more right? Or Helen Fishers model based on hormones and neuro transmitters?
Or the enneagram?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> @Electra - seems to be INFP, fits via dichotomy.
> 
> Cognitive functions should be banned from the typology community, though.


Have you thought about starting a typology community strictly for the MBTI and Big Five models? One where cognitive functions and Enneagrams get left at the door?


----------



## Electra

TLDR;
I will link Helen Fishers brain-type research results. Please let me know which categories you think you fit into from one to four.
*Me:*
1.Estrogen
2.Dopamine
3.Serotonin
4.Tesosterone














I got some time:

* *


----------



## Ocean Helm

Rydori said:


> Hmmm what type do you percieve me as then?


Didn't you think you were ExFx for the longest time? It's hard to see you as J anyway. I wouldn't disagree with any FP, really.


Soul Kitchen said:


> Have you thought about starting a typology community strictly for the MBTI and Big Five models? One where cognitive functions and Enneagrams get left at the door?


There wouldn't be much to talk about if you left the bullshit at the door.


----------



## Rydori

Ocean Helm said:


> Didn't you think you were ExFx for the longest time? It's hard to see you as J anyway. I wouldn't disagree with any FP, really.



In terms of functions, I find it hard to relate to Fi in general and rather fit more of Fe. Plus I relate too much to inferior N, in this case Inf Ne.

dichotomy wise sure I would be a P. In this case dichotomy I would be XSTP.


----------



## Rydori

@Turi @Ocean Helm










Just for extras, my Big 5 results.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Rydori said:


> @Turi @Ocean Helm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for extras, my Big 5 results.


Below average on everything? Such scores could indicate a Calm ISTP typing.


----------



## Turi

Electra said:


> It doesn't seem to me that it's clear cut, the stack is uneven.
> Do you believe Keirsey is more right? Or Helen fishers model based on hormones and neuro transmitters?
> Or the enneagram?


Not a big fan of Keirseys work but can see how it _might_ be useful as supplement to dichotomy.

I don't understand why he practically dismisses I/E entirely yet still includes them in his type descriptions.




Soul Kitchen said:


> Have you thought about starting a typology community strictly for the MBTI and Big Five models? One where cognitive functions and Enneagrams get left at the door?


Yeah, I have, re: functions - I still like the idea of using Jungs "types" just not using them as "functions".

Function axis otoh imo are a complete load of shit that celebrity-types just made up.

I feel the typology community is so far brainwashed and so ridiculously rigid and inflexible that it's almost a waste of time to even _try_ to change things.

Doesn't it seem weird to you, that everybody types themselves as iNtUiTiVe types around these parts yet vehemently oppose any and all new suggestions and fresh perspectives?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> Yeah, I have, re: functions - I still like the idea of using Jungs "types" just not using them as "functions".
> 
> Function axis otoh imo are a complete load of shit that celebrity-types just made up.
> 
> I feel the typology community is so far brainwashed and so ridiculously rigid and inflexible that it's almost a waste of time to even _try_ to change things.
> 
> Doesn't it seem weird to you, that everybody types themselves as iNtUiTiVe types around these parts yet vehemently oppose any and all new suggestions and fresh perspectives?


So by Jung's types, you mean things such as Extraverted Thinking and Introverted Sensing types. I understand. Would you use the function names as shorthand for those, or even name them something else at all?

Yeah, it does a little. I don't doubt that the majority of people around here - at least when compared to the general population - are an Intuitive from a dichotomies perspective, since their test scores would show an N preference. Having said that, the validity of test scores is largely dependant on test takers answering in good faith. It's possible that many self-proclaimed Intuitives are actually Sensors who've mistyped, I suppose.

Also, being an MBTI N and a Jungian Intuitive type are two different things. I can't help but wonder whether vast swathes of the typing community are made up of Introverted Sensing types. If those folks are merely declaring themselves Intuitives because "that's what the test results say," that's one thing, but people are instead using functions to justify being an Intuitive.


----------



## Pippo

You've demonstrated your type pretty well.


----------



## Turi

Soul Kitchen said:


> So by Jung's types, you mean things such as Extraverted Thinking and Introverted Sensing types. I understand. Would you use the function names as shorthand for those, or even name them something else at all?
> 
> Yeah, it does a little. I don't doubt that the majority of people around here - at least when compared to the general population - are an Intuitive from a dichotomies perspective, since their test scores would show an N preference. Having said that, the validity of test scores is largely dependant on test takers answering in good faith. It's possible that many self-proclaimed Intuitives are actually Sensors who've mistyped, I suppose.
> 
> Also, being an MBTI N and a Jungian Intuitive type are two different things. I can't help but wonder whether vast swathes of the typing community are made up of Introverted Sensing types. If those folks are merely declaring themselves Intuitives because "that's what the test results say," that's one thing, but people are instead using functions to justify being an Intuitive.


Re: shorthand - I don't know, it makes it sound like "functions" and I don't like that.

I prefer it being like, ISTJ as literally just what is says.

Introverted Sensing type.
Introverted Thinking type.
Due to the "J" they would prefer Thinking over Sensing so I would make that switch ala Socionics.

The cool thing is this still totally works with how Jung laid down the inferior aspects of the types, if the above is an ISTJ they're still going to have inferior ExFx traits due to being an IxTx type.

I don't know. It just works for me.


Re: "Si" types - yeah, maybe, my quizzes and the responses suggest it's actually ESxP types who overinflate the fuck out of their inferior intuition due to being introverts in the ordinary sense of the word, so they think they're I types, resonate with iNtUiTiOn as they honestly do recognise it, and then think it's their dominant mode of being when it's actually the exact opposite.

The amount of ESxP results I obtained from INFJ groups is pretty crazy. 
They're the only ones who "mistype" that badly as well.
Everyone else is like.. close enough.. ISTJs testing as ISTP first etc, but INFJs, no, ESxP is common in my quizzes.

Considering how well they've been received I am tempted to believe the results rather than the people - I know this is fucked up but it makes sense to me how it could happen, so it's just like.. evidence.. lol

Jungs introverted sensing type totally sounds like MBTI "Ni" in so many ways.
People describe their "Ni" and practically TL;DR his introverted sensing description, lol.


@Carolus Rex - like everyone else on here, I do have reason to doubt you're an INTJ because you honestly appear as an ISTJ (mbti..) on here.
But I'm not dumb enough to just sum you up as a human being from some posts on a forum, totally open to INTJ for you.


----------



## Krayfish

I questioned whether or not you were actually an ISTP for a while, but honestly I think INTJ's a pretty good fit for you overall.


----------



## Electra

Turi said:


> Not a big fan of Keirseys work but can see how it _might_ be useful as supplement to dichotomy.
> 
> I don't understand why he practically dismisses I/E entirely yet still includes them in his type descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have, re: functions - I still like the idea of using Jungs "types" just not using them as "functions".
> 
> Function axis otoh imo are a complete load of shit that celebrity-types just made up.
> 
> I feel the typology community is so far brainwashed and so ridiculously rigid and inflexible that it's almost a waste of time to even _try_ to change things.
> 
> Doesn't it seem weird to you, that everybody types themselves as iNtUiTiVe types around these parts yet vehemently oppose any and all new suggestions and fresh perspectives?


Good point. Maybe instead of using a model like this:









We should use eigther only the first two functions

OR

trust the IDR-Labs or keys to cognition etc., models and use the 4 strongest of those instead of the MBTI version.
But...eheheh...if we took all of the cognitive functions and made a new type from each variant from there with us to type people that would be one heck of a list,lol. 
I feel unsure of what is meant by some questions on the tests anyway.
For example: are you a _host_?
Yes or no?
One can't just answer it that simple because _it depends on your economy._


----------



## Krayfish

@Electra the picture you provided with Oxycontin and such... Where is that from, is that a test or something? Seems interesting is why I ask


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Krayfish I remember typing you as an ISFJ, but now I think INTP fits better.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

soul kitchen said:


> @krayfish i remember typing you as an isfj, but now i think intp fits better.


do you know de way?


----------



## Pippo

Shitposting = Ne

ENFP


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ruri The Typer said:


> do you know de way?


da troof iz dere iz no way


----------



## Electra

Krayfish said:


> @*Electra* the picture you provided with Oxycontin and such... Where is that from, is that a test or something? Seems interesting is why I ask












I just tried to merge some different systems 

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1212970-theory-i-need-opinions.html


----------



## Pippo

AFAIK you're correctly typed


----------



## Literally Gone

Obsession with rules and order is Te.
ESTJ

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Obsession with rules and order is Te.
> ESTJ
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


What rules, what order, and where?


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> What rules, what order, and where?


Honestly I don't care what you type yourself as... I was just typing the person above me.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Honestly I don't care what you type yourself as... I was just typing the person above me.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Right, but what are you talking about when you say "obsession with order and rules"?


----------



## Electra

.Ops


----------



## Krayfish

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Krayfish I remember typing you as an ISFJ, but now I think INTP fits better.


Damn, that was a while back! Took me forever to figure out that the only behaviors surrounding Fe and Si that I related to were unhealthy ones lol, having 692 as a tritype did not help


----------



## LookAtmey

I just got into here and I don't have a clue of what's going on. But it's pretty cool, I like it lololol


----------



## The red spirit

Enjoy the experience, but I don't know anything about you, so I can't say if you are correctly typed or not. Anyway, welcome to perC. You can create introduction thread if you want, if you need help with your type, then ther is "What's my type?" forum. Feel free to write!


----------



## Pippo

Probability states you're probably an INxP. @LookAtmey


@The red spirit
Are you sure you aren't an Se-user?


----------



## Max

@The red spirit is definitely some sort of SP from reading his posts and interacting with the world. 
I get a lot more of an Se vibe rather than an Si vibe from him, and I don't see aux Fe either.


----------



## The red spirit

Carolus Rex said:


> @The red spirit
> Are you sure you aren't an Se-user?


Why would I be?


----------



## The red spirit

VirtualInsanity said:


> @The red spirit is definitely some sort of SP from reading his posts and interacting with the world.
> I get a lot more of an Se vibe rather than an Si vibe from him, and I don't see aux Fe either.


Do you know something more?

Also why don't you think that Si may be right?


----------



## Pippo

The red spirit said:


> Why would I be?


Just a feeling.


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> Just a feeling.


Feeling?

But you can't feel, you're a thinker.

ISFJ.


----------



## The red spirit

Carolus Rex said:


> Just a feeling.


Of bandwagon or something else?


----------



## Pippo

The red spirit said:


> Of bandwagon or something else?


I'm too arrogant for bandwagon.

It's a vibe. Something nagging at me. A feeling.


----------



## Temizzle

Ah, the forced faked Ni expression. 

ISTJ 3.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

soul kitchen said:


> da troof iz dere iz no way


there is, all you have to do is to have ebola


OMG MISTER LION SORRY FOR SKIPPING ON YOU!!!



YOU ARE ENTJ, IF YOU WANT ANY HELP WITH TAKING OVER THE WORLD, YOU CAN ALWAYS USE MY EBOLA VIRUS.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

The red spirit said:


> Of bandwagon or something else?


Hey , i hope I'm not teasing you right now but I just wanted to say that your profile (that looks pretty cool btw) kinda reminds me of a certain kind of red juice which seems to be really tasty. I'm not sure if this reminds me of strawberry juice or fruit juice in general or actually another kind of red soft drink. I'm just not sure but I'm indeed quite thirsty now.

To @Carolus Rex: I think he is an INTJ because most of his post are just hinting at it (he is also arrogant af( but in a good way)).
Sometimes he even looks like an ISTJ but he is certainly not a P-type.

On the other hand uClassify says that he is 100% feeling!!!roud:

Edit: Ruri, I think I was able to extract SP from your post but other than that you are uncertain to me.


----------



## Temizzle

Mister Bimbo said:


> Hey , i hope I'm not teasing you right now but I just wanted to say that your profile (that looks pretty cool btw) kinda reminds me of a certain kind of red juice which seems to be really tasty. I'm not sure if this reminds me of strawberry juice or fruit juice in general or actually another kind of red soft drink. I'm just not sure but I'm indeed quite thirsty now.
> 
> To @Carolus Rex: I think he is an INTJ because most of his post are just hinting at it (he is also arrogant af( but in a good way)).
> Sometimes he even looks like an ISTJ but he is certainly not a P-type.
> 
> On the other hand uClassify says that he is 100% feeling!!!roud:


What up, welcome to the thread. 
First question: ENTJ........ 4? You feeling OK or should we send you to Area 51 for study?

As for @Carolus Rex, here's what he just posted in the write 5 things about me thread. 
Mind you, in this thread he had full freedom to write anything he wanted about himself. Notice the content that he chooses. Our favorite 'INTJ'. 


> I. I get up in the morning pretty easily most of the time. Unless it's been a particularly poor day yesterday, I usually have no problem immediately jumping out of bed and getting my morning started. First thing I do is get on the computer and continue whatever video I have on my 2nd monitor. Then I will most likely open one of my tabs and start reading more history.
> 
> II. I enjoy incredibly esoteric humor for the sole fact that it's esoteric.
> 
> III. I've been able to pick out particular pitches very well in songs and imitate them with my voice (insofar that it's able to be replicated with a voice)
> 
> IV. Ignoring hunger, cold, or pain has generally been fairly easy for me. I've prided myself over being able to "tough through" those sorts of things.
> 
> V. I enjoy good food, drink, and art to a very large degree.


I'll even process this for you step by step. 

I. Very specific, clear-cut, to-the-detail recollection of morning experiences AS WELL AS a to-the-detail habit: clear signs of Si. 

II. Enjoying something on the merits of what it is rather than the content within it : preference for familiarity --> Si. 

III. Clear sign of well-developed sensing : ability to mimic physical stimuli with your own body.

IV. Preference for Thinking

V. Humankind as a whole. To a large degree suggests Fi that's somewhat developed. This suggests it's not in the inferior position. 

Clear cut-and-dry ISTJ as plain as day.

@Carolus Rex, you want a run for your money? Why don't you try something different for a change (I know, different is scary! Too nested in the comfort of your routine loopty-loopting in circles on indirect type-me threads. Not like that's a sign of Si or anything). Tell you what. Why don't you try a _different_ solution. Go hang in the INTJ forum and try, IDK, actually interacting with other INTJs.


----------



## Literally Gone

@Carolus Rex YOU CAN SING?!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## The red spirit

Mister Bimbo said:


> Hey , i hope I'm not teasing you right now but I just wanted to say that your profile (that looks pretty cool btw) kinda reminds me of a certain kind of red juice which seems to be really tasty. I'm not sure if this reminds me of strawberry juice or fruit juice in general or actually another kind of red soft drink. I'm just not sure but I'm indeed quite thirsty now.


That's a really nice way to compliment my avatar choice. I think that was adorable. If you want to know I love fruit juices too. My favourite juice type is grapefruit juice, but that was nothing to do with my profile. Grapefruit juice is red, but very dark red. Color scheme is exactly like my avatar's. 

I have no idea about your type, so sorry for ninja'ing your post. I can only say that I have never seen ENTJ to write the way you wrote. I'm talking about writing style. Don't take this as serious suggestion.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Temizzle said:


> What up, welcome to the thread.
> First question: ENTJ........ 4? You feeling OK or should we send you to Area 51 for study?
> 
> As for @Carolus Rex, here's what he just posted in the write 5 things about me thread.
> Mind you, in this thread he had full freedom to write anything he wanted about himself. Notice the content that he chooses. Our favorite 'INTJ'.
> 
> 
> I'll even process this for you step by step.
> 
> I. Very specific, clear-cut, to-the-detail recollection of morning experiences AS WELL AS a to-the-detail habit: clear signs of Si.
> 
> II. Enjoying something on the merits of what it is rather than the content within it : preference for familiarity --> Si.
> 
> III. Clear sign of well-developed sensing : ability to mimic physical stimuli with your own body.
> 
> IV. Preference for Thinking
> 
> V. Humankind as a whole. To a large degree suggests Fi that's somewhat developed. This suggests it's not in the inferior position.
> 
> Clear cut-and-dry ISTJ as plain as day.
> 
> @Carolus Rex, you want a run for your money? Why don't you try something different for a change (I know, different is scary! Too nested in the comfort of your routine loopty-loopting in circles on indirect type-me threads. Not like that's a sign of Si or anything). Tell you what. Why don't you try a _different_ solution. Go hang in the INTJ forum and try, IDK, actually interacting with other INTJs.


I just wanted to test if people would figure out I'm not an ENTJ but I was too lazy to edit my siganture. :dry:

To God: I would have said INTP but ENTP is ok too.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Mister Bimbo said:


> Hey , i hope I'm not teasing you right now but I just wanted to say that your profile (that looks pretty cool btw) kinda reminds me of a certain kind of red juice which seems to be really tasty. I'm not sure if this reminds me of strawberry juice or fruit juice in general or actually another kind of red soft drink. I'm just not sure but I'm indeed quite thirsty now.
> 
> To @Carolus Rex: I think he is an INTJ because most of his post are just hinting at it (he is also arrogant af( but in a good way)).
> Sometimes he even looks like an ISTJ but he is certainly not a P-type.
> 
> On the other hand uClassify says that he is 100% feeling!!!roud:
> 
> Edit: Ruri, I think I was able to extract SP from your post but other than that you are uncertain to me.


the only things I know to extract are RAR files. im XXXX BRUH


----------



## Temizzle

Mister Bimbo said:


> I just wanted to test if people would figure out I'm not an ENTJ but I was too lazy to edit my siganture. :dry:
> 
> To God: I would have said INTP but ENTP is ok too.


You gave up too soon lol. 

INFP?


----------



## Pippo

@Mister Bimbo
Not sure, there's nothing to go off of in terms of type-me threads, and I have very few interactions with you.



Temizzle said:


> I. Very specific, clear-cut, to-the-detail recollection of morning experiences AS WELL AS a to-the-detail habit: clear signs of Si.
> 
> II. Enjoying something on the merits of what it is rather than the content within it : preference for familiarity --> Si.
> 
> III. Clear sign of well-developed sensing : ability to mimic physical stimuli with your own body.
> 
> IV. Preference for Thinking
> 
> V. Humankind as a whole. To a large degree suggests Fi that's somewhat developed. This suggests it's not in the inferior position.


Few problems with this.

I. That's only been happening to me within the past few weeks or so.
II. Assumes incorrectly.
III. Suggests Se over Si; isn't simply memory-based, based on immediately hearing it
IV. Sure?
V. Not sure how you see Fi in there, but alright.

Now, I appreciate your opinion and some of the input, but when I post on threads like "5 facts...", I'm wanting input from other people, not just you taking every opportunity to repeat the same thing.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> I'm too arrogant for bandwagon.
> 
> It's a vibe. Something nagging at me. A feeling.


Also, I don't think you're arrogant at all. On the contrary, I think you're very conscientious and are prone to bandwagoning. 

You can only keep a facade up for so long. Eventually, you'll exhaust yourself and tire out. You can work really hard to perfect your image but the harder you work and the more stubbornly you wear it the more you'll exhaust and the more unhappy you'll get because the people that are in your life like you for someone who you are not.


----------



## Literally Gone

Ruri The Typer said:


> the only things I know to extract are RAR files. im XXXX BRUH


You also know how to extract every last nerve and inflame them like your ancestors.

Enfp.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## soop

I now see why accusing people of being mistyped without them asking is against the rules.

XXXX BRUH seems accurate to me


----------



## compulsiverambler

@Literally God ENTP is very believable.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> @Mister Bimbo
> Not sure, there's nothing to go off of in terms of type-me threads, and I have very few interactions with you.
> 
> 
> Few problems with this.
> 
> I. That's only been happening to me within the past few weeks or so.
> II. Assumes incorrectly.
> III. Suggests Se over Si; isn't simply memory-based, based on immediately hearing it
> IV. Sure?
> V. Not sure how you see Fi in there, but alright.
> 
> Now, I appreciate your opinion and some of the input, but when I post on threads like "5 facts...", I'm wanting input from other people, not just you taking every opportunity to repeat the same thing.


Let me ask you this in return, 
You want people to provide you the feedback you want to hear, and you want lots of it. When you don't hear what you want, your reasoning gets foggy and you borderline irrationally toss it aside. When you do hear what you want, you thank people and continue trodding along, probably happily thinking that you're doing something right. 

Let me ask you this, at which point did you get enough affirmation from strangers who have hardly interacted with you? 
You enjoy the random INTJ affirmations from newcomers, as half-hashed as they are. When is enough enough? 

It almost seems to me like you need a constant supply. A steady influx just to keep yourself going. 

I keep repeating the same thing because you have yet to provide me solid reasoning against what myself and many others who have actually interacted with you quite a bit are nearly certain of. I want it to make sense and it does not. 

As for the rest: 
I. Idc when or how long it's happening to you. The fact of the matter is that A. it's happening to you and B. the fact you bring that information up instead of ANYTHING else -- you had complete full reign to share anything you wanted -- that shows what kind of stuff you focus on in your head. It's small-scoped, it's detail-oriented. 

II. Assume incorrectly? I don't think so. If you're gonna laugh at something just on the merit of what type of joke it is rather than what the joke actually communicates, that shows an internal rigidity and a preference for viewing things for the case they are boxed in, rather than what lies underneath. It's Si clear as day. If you disagree, please counter-argue. 

III. Si isn't an entirely memory-based function -- anyone who says "uhh our yea Si is good memory and shit thinking" is completely reducing and insulting the function. Si also focuses on immediate intimate experience -- what you hear in the moment -- clearly listening for the notes, the pitch, and even being able to master your own vocal chords to match it -- that's sensing in general. Not just Se. 

IV. Yes, it's sure. I know when you write that you're thinking "oh, I can ignore my physical state, that must be inferior Se". No, it's not. 

V. Fi there is quite clear -- if you have a deep preference for food and drink well that's humans in general. But the art -- the way I read it at least there are some works of art that speak to you on a deeper level and you "like them deeply". That to me sounds like an attention on how a unique work of art makes you feel -- and you grow attached to it. That's why Fi. 

So far, ISTJ clear and simple. 

I'd love to hear a real rebuttal and be convinced otherwise, because I don't want to think I'm crazy. Where I stand now, however, I'm 99% sure I'm correct and I think you're squirming and hiding from it, which irritates me.


----------



## Turi

@compulsiverambler - no issues with ENTP.


----------



## Pippo

It's possible, @Turi , but I'm still leaning on Ti for you.



Temizzle said:


> [long wall of ad hominem + strawman]


I have given you rebuttals prior, but you decided to inform me of a recent sexual encounter with my significant other in apparently fashionable sandals when I gave you my last one.

@Temizzle I've had enough of personal attacks like this. Please don't contact or reference me regarding my type in the future.


----------



## Temizzle

So be it, I guess I have to type @compulsiverambler, 

Not sure but I really like the quote in your sig. Probably xNTP.


----------



## Turi

ISTJ, INTJ, either/or.
I know INTp was the Socionics type you resonated with most, so INTJ is more likely in MBTI even if it's not a perfect translation.


----------



## Enoch

Please type me as ISTJ, if you have a fondness of being correct.


----------



## Turi

@Enoch - ENTJ


----------



## Temizzle

@Enoch: How you've been banned and I haven't yet is far beyond me. 

xNFP. Glad to see you finally wearing the INFP I called out from the start


----------



## Rydori

Sure.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ISTP


Temizzle said:


> @Enoch: How you've been banned and I haven't yet is far beyond me.
> 
> xNFP. Glad to see you finally wearing the INFP I called out from the start


Sucky Sucky 5 Dolla ESFP


Enoch said:


> Please type me as ISTJ, if you have a fondness of being correct.


ENFP

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

@Rydori - doubtful.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Rydori - doubtful.


Do you propose ISTP like everyone else?


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Do you propose ISTP like everyone else?


No, I believe your true preferences are for ESFP.

I believe you would resonate most with the Extraverted Sensing type predominantly (ESxP) _followed _by the Extraverted Feeling type (ExFJ) - considering Extraverted Sensing is a higher preference for you (imo), the P takes precedence over the J - ergo, ESFP.

I understand you are a bit of a hermit, but I believe you prefer to receive energy from external stimuli as opposed to your own mind, and I believe you prefer to give your energy to the external world as well as is evidenced in the things you get up to while being a 'hermit'.

You don't sit around and embrace your own thoughts, your own mind - instead, you prefer to interact - play some kind of sports (iirc), video games, etc etc - you're interacting with the _world_, not your own _mind_ which is why I believe you're an Extraverted type.


----------



## Clockheart

INxx, imo


----------



## Knave

unknown is the only known. And your avatar is gonna give me a seizure


----------



## Turi

@Clockheart - ESTP, due to our discussions in the Socionics thread, as well as your Global 5 results in your signature.
Do you agree with Extraverted Sensing type as your most preferred of Jungs types?
If you do, I'd love to hear whether you relate more to his _Extraverted _Thinking type, or his _Introverted _Thinking type after that.



@Knave - INFP - strongest preference is for the introverted intuitive type (INxP) followed by the introverted feeling type (IxFJ) - due to introverted intuitive type being prevalent, INFP it is. _INFJ _to reflect this in MBTI terms to the lemmings, even though we're not looking at 'Ni-Fe' etc as a 'function stack'.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> No, I believe your true preferences are for ESFP.
> 
> I believe you would resonate most with the Extraverted Sensing type predominantly (ESxP) _followed _by the Extraverted Feeling type (ExFJ) - considering Extraverted Sensing is a higher preference for you (imo), the P takes precedence over the J - ergo, ESFP.
> 
> I understand you are a bit of a hermit, but I believe you prefer to receive energy from external stimuli as opposed to your own mind, and I believe you prefer to give your energy to the external world as well as is evidenced in the things you get up to while being a 'hermit'.
> 
> You don't sit around and embrace your own thoughts, your own mind - instead, you prefer to interact - play some kind of sports (iirc), video games, etc etc - you're interacting with the _world_, not your own _mind_ which is why I believe you're an Extraverted type.


I understand.

In terms of functions axis I too don't believe them anymore and that we just prefer T/F and S/N and it depends which one is stronger, if T/F is stronger than S/N then its a J type and if S/N is stronger it's more of a P type. A second thought of our tertiary and inferior function having to be the exact stack as those personality sites give are a pile of steaming shit. Saying that I still think your current sources are questionable in where they've been found, because for the life of me I do not understand where anyone would find a source called 'Psychological X types' with spending an eternity looking for it. Sure it may have information, but I have no idea who wrote those chapters of questionable definitions and I'm hesitant of following them. 

I can understand your point with me being an extrovert doing outer stimuli such as playing games and playing low effort chores, however I would not lie I would spend time in my mind and thoughts, not an inner world exactly but more of a technical judgement wondering how so and so work. Sure I don't trust everything in my thoughts and rather just 'experience it' but I would need to see whether this would be a wonderful opportunity to try or whether it'll be a bad thought that'll get in serious trouble. I would still need to analyse the situation whether it would be a good idea and I would not jump into idiocy only to physically harm myself. I would say your quite spot on sensing being spot on and P.

As of F/T, while I do think I'm an F at times, this could relate to more of me naturally being more sensitivity in where I'm considered a highly sensitive person which doesn't relate super to type, and a few people here such as @Literally God, @Enoch and @Goetterdaemmerung have thought me more of a T type rather than an F type due to my more objective approach to stuff rather to subjective approach. While I do consider people, it's more like problem solve first, then deal with the people.


----------



## Clockheart

@Turi
I don't really hurry to put ESTP as my type, as I've read that socionics and mbti don't correlate perfectly.
And I can't seem to find a good mbti types description website. Care to help?

Based on your answer to Enoch above, I could definitely say I'm an E at least. Glad there's someone who doesn't pull this 'if you don't like partiyng with 500 people everyday, you're an introvert' card.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Saying that I still think your current sources are questionable in where they've been found, because for the life of me I do not understand where anyone would find a source called 'Psychological X types' with spending an eternity looking for it. Sure it may have information, but I have no idea who wrote those chapters of questionable definitions and I'm hesitant of following them.


The source is Carl Jung, the book _Psychological Types_ is what started all of this typology business, and Chapter X is where he laid out some descriptors of each 'type'.

It's "the source", so to speak.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> The source is Carl Jung, the book _Psychological Types_ is what started all of this typology business, and Chapter X is where he laid out some descriptors of each 'type'.
> 
> It's "the source", so to speak.


hmmm fair enough, the credibility for me would go higher then in terms of the source.


----------



## Turi

Clockheart said:


> @Turi
> I don't really hurry to put ESTP as my type, as I've read that socionics and mbti don't correlate perfectly.
> And I can't seem to find a good mbti types description website. Care to help?
> 
> Based on your answer to Enoch above, I could definitely say I'm an E at least. Glad there's someone who doesn't pull this 'if you don't like partiyng with 500 people everyday, you're an introvert' card.


I'm not an ESTP, so I mean, I wouldn't have a clue what's going to be accurate.

There's the Extraverted Sensation descriptors in Chapter X of Psychological Types - could start there?

I used to like typeinmind's descriptors, though they do use the 'function stack' which I've since struck off as being invalid and not credible.

I don't mind Truity sometimes, but the ESTP descriptor they have is one of the extreme ones, you might relate, though - maybe it just seems extreme to me.

IDRLabs has a couple of ESTP descriptors, here's one - but again, they do use the 'function stack' and function 'axis' which imo, is sketchy due to the tertiary function officially being in the opposite direction as the dominant function, which means the aux-tert 'axis' is nullified and discredited.

There is also Michael Pierce's 



 video, which I enjoy quite a bit but the same issues are prevalent as will be the case practically everywhere you look re: functions and 'axis'.



The official MBTIonline website outlines ESTPs are the "Energetic Problem-Solver" - *here's what they've got to say:*



> Flexible and tolerant, you take a pragmatic approach to life focused on immediate results. You’re bored by theoretical and conceptual explanations and prefer to act energetically to solve problems.
> 
> You are spontaneous and enjoy every moment you can be active with others. You learn best by doing and appreciate material comforts.


Regarding *strengths*:



> You are an energetic, active problem solver who responds creatively to challenging situations in your environment. Seldom letting rules or standard procedures interfere, you find new ways to use existing systems. You develop easy ways to do difficult things and make your work fun. You are flexible, adaptable, inventive, and resourceful; can pull conflicting factions together; and are a good team member.
> 
> You are often included in activities such as parties or sports or work events because of your zest for life and your enjoyment of the moment. You are interested in everything going on around you—activities, food, clothes, people, the outdoors, and anything that offers new experiences. Because you learn more from doing than from studying or reading, you tend to plunge into things, learning as you go along, trusting your ability to respond resourcefully.


*How others see ESTPs:
*


> You are strong in the art of living. You love life and immerse yourself in it. Others respond to your enthusiasm and good humor. You are a person of action and tend to dislike and avoid theory and written directions. A traditional school environment can be difficult for you, although you do well when you see the relevance of what you are being taught and are allowed to experiment.


*ESTPs at work..
*


> You are an action-oriented, pragmatic, resourceful, and realistic individual who prefers to take the most efficient route. You contribute by
> 
> Negotiating and seeking compromise to move things along
> Keeping things lively; making things happen
> Taking a realistic and direct approach
> Embracing risk in a calculated way
> Noticing and remembering factual information


*Signs an ESTP is stressed:*



> Get overly active and jump from one activity to another, with limited results
> Become negative and focused on conspiracies or dark outcomes
> Start withdrawing, become detached, and get less active


*Things that stress ESTPs out..
*


> Being unable to take action or being constrained physically
> Having to listen to conceptual lectures that have little practical value
> Dealing with others who won’t be playful or competitive
> Being confined by rigid plans or schedules
> Others wanting to have deep, emotional conversations
> Anything that takes too long


I like how they phrased 'deep and emotional' here, as opposed to 'deep and meaningful'.

*How ESTPs can overcome stress:
*


> Getting out and doing something physical
> Engaging in self-talk and telling myself it’s going to be okay
> Using logic to solve the problem and then moving on


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> @Clockheart - ESTP, due to our discussions in the Socionics thread, as well as your Global 5 results in your signature.
> Do you agree with Extraverted Sensing type as your most preferred of Jungs types?
> If you do, I'd love to hear whether you relate more to his _Extraverted _Thinking type, or his _Introverted _Thinking type after that.
> 
> 
> 
> @Knave - INFP - strongest preference is for the introverted intuitive type (INxP) followed by the introverted feeling type (IxFJ) - due to introverted intuitive type being prevalent, INFP it is. _INFJ _to reflect this in MBTI terms to the lemmings, even though we're not looking at 'Ni-Fe' etc as a 'function stack'.


How unlikely would it be for a Ni dom to be athletic? Once I got into soccer/basketball in elementary school those were my passions, set on becoming a professional basketball player until 9th/10th grade, when reality kind of slugged me. Still, I focused on basketball until I finished high school, even though I knew my dreams were dead.


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> How unlikely would it be for a Ni dom to be athletic? Once I got into soccer/basketball in elementary school those were my passions, set on becoming a professional basketball player until 9th/10th grade, when reality kind of slugged me. Still, I focused on basketball until I finished high school, even though I knew my dreams were dead.


Doesn't have to do with type really, you can have an INFP athlete. Type doesn't have to do with successes at all.


----------



## Rydori

@Turi what are your thoughts on me being more of a T style rather than an F style?


----------



## Turi

@Knave -









@Rydori - I'm hesitant on that from what I've seen - you're typed at the moment as an ISFJ, after all - I just feel you've got SF preferences based on the types you resonate with.


Do you relate more to Extraverted Thinking or Extraverted Feeling?
Ignore 'function stacks' etc, just go with those two.
Assume the Extraverted Sensing type is your #1 preference - i.e, ESxP - what would you fill in the 'x' with, if you worked with those ESxP letters?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Knave -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rydori - I'm hesitant on that from what I've seen - you're typed at the moment as an ISFJ, after all - I just feel you've got SF preferences based on the types you resonate with.
> 
> 
> Do you relate more to Extraverted Thinking or Extraverted Feeling?
> Ignore 'function stacks' etc, just go with those two.
> Assume the Extraverted Sensing type is your #1 preference - i.e, ESxP - what would you fill in the 'x' with, if you worked with those ESxP letters?


I thought you're not considering functions anymore and just go with dichotomy now, however since you're talking about the two functions Te and Fe I'm inclined to say I relate to Fe much more, however its more like I have to put up an act with it to be friendly and welcoming and its not natural for me to be super cheery and welcoming to others. I'm more indifferent about things if I were to say. and when it comes to the decision making it really a cloudy perspective. I want to be as *objective* as possible but I don't want to be unfair and want to know everyone thoughts on this idea to know if its an alright idea and they're not super hurt or anything. If worse comes to worse and there's no choice in where people will get hurt personally, I would go with the objective method since I'd rather effectiveness and efficiency rather if it means more success than pleasing everyone, because its almost impossible to please everyone and its better to be much more objective. Also I'm not some kind of robot or anything, I do witness if someone is mad or upset about something and I would feel quite guilty too, but if its objectiveness first, then its objectiveness first. Sensitivity is least important than Efficiency.


----------



## Knave

I believe you're INTJ at this point, @Turi. 

Rydori, I haven't a clue.

I guess I'll slap the INFJ tag on for now, even though I detest the _mystique_ that surrounds the typing. A lot of fluff and superfluous descriptions come with descriptions, and it's quite off-putting to have the "label". I've even tried to find reasons to gravitate towards Si, but the Si-doms I know are on the other side of the coin in comparison, although some of the ones I know are friends and great people.


----------



## Turi

@Rydori - if you relate to the Extraverted feeling type more than the Extraverted feeling type I would suggest the "X" in ESxP is filled in with an F, is the "act" _you_, so to speak?

Is it natural or does it feel like it actually goes again your preferences?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Rydori - if you relate to the Extraverted feeling type more than the Extraverted feeling type I would suggest the "X" in ESxP is filled in with an F, is the "act" _you_, so to speak?
> 
> Is it natural or does it feel like it actually goes again your preferences?


I mean I'm not even sure, but when it comes to dichotomy I feel more of a T type to anything, but when were comparing functions, ESFP would make sense with my preference to Fe, since while I do consider objectiveness and value it a lot, I also consider people in it as a factor which would mean I could be split even with F/T.

I want the most efficiency while I want no one hurt by the idea if its possible.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> I mean I'm not even sure, but when it comes to dichotomy I feel more of a T type to anything, but when were comparing functions, ESFP would make sense with my preference to Fe, since while I do consider objectiveness and value it a lot, I also consider people in it as a factor which would mean I could be split even with F/T.
> 
> I want the most efficiency while I want no one hurt by the idea if its possible.


With regards to T/F..

*Thinkers prefer to:*

Make decisions based on impersonal logic.
Naturally critique new ideas.
Objectively analyze pros and cons.
Try to uncover the truth through debate or argument.
Focus on the task.


*Feelers prefer to:*

Make decisions based on personal and social values.
Naturally appreciate new ideas.
Subjectively weight the important of alternatives.
Uncover truth by finding common ground.
Focus on the people.


Which sounds more like you?

If that's not enough to help out - consider deciding which of the Thinking and Feeling Step II facets you prefer - here's a link to some information on them, here's another one for good measure.

Here's a third one.


----------



## Pippo

Nothing I really have to add.

Dichotomy wise, your type is definitely correct.


----------



## Enoch

lSTJ.

THE HANDSOME FELLOW BELOW ME PLEASE SAY YES.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> With regards to T/F..
> 
> *Thinkers prefer to:*
> 
> Make decisions based on impersonal logic.
> Naturally critique new ideas.
> Objectively analyze pros and cons.
> Try to uncover the truth through debate or argument.
> Focus on the task.
> 
> 
> *Feelers prefer to:*
> 
> Make decisions based on personal and social values.
> Naturally appreciate new ideas.
> Subjectively weight the important of alternatives.
> Uncover truth by finding common ground.
> Focus on the people.
> 
> 
> Which sounds more like you?
> 
> If that's not enough to help out - consider deciding which of the Thinking and Feeling Step II facets you prefer - here's a link to some information on them, here's another one for good measure.
> 
> Here's a third one.


I can relate to most of the T stuff except for point 2 in where I don't naturally critique new ideas or thoughts and would rather be more interested in them and why they brought it up since I am unsure of my knowledge myself and they could objectively give better points which I'm more interested in hearing about. Point 4 for T and F is something I both want to find out, the purpose of the environment in argument and the common ground.


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> I can relate to most of the T stuff except for point 2 in where I don't naturally critique new ideas or thoughts and would rather be more interested in them and why they brought it up since I am unsure of my knowledge myself and they could objectively give better points which I'm more interested in hearing about. Point 4 for T and F is something I both want to find out, the purpose of the environment in argument and the common ground.


You're really outlining a preference for Feeling here.

T types, even if they know fuck all about a subject/topic/idea are naturally inclined to spot inconsistencies and flaws - default mode is to critique - it's not intended to shred things to pieces so no new ideas can ever come to fruition - it's actually supposed to be productive, to help identify things that need fixing etc so it can all work out in the end - but, default mode is to definitely pull the claws out.

You're actually preferring to let the other person tell you about it etc - far more welcoming than the T approach - also, preferring to let them speak so you can gather information is indicative of Sensing so I'm sure we've nailed that - N types make the connections in their head with little to no information, and off we go, for better or worse.


----------



## Enoch

lS TURI EVEN ON THE PLANET ANYMORE?​


----------



## Enoch

turi said:


> n types make the connections in their head with little to no information, and off we go, for better or worse.


by reading this i have absolutely no sensing, these are the words i've been looking to describe myself with all my life.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> by reading this i have absolutely no sensing, these are the words i've been looking to describe myself with all my life.


These are the words you wish you wrote down, this is the way you wish your voice sounds - handsome and smart, oh, my tongue's the only muscle in my body that works harder than my heart.. and it's all from watching tv, and from speeding up my breathing, wouldn't stop if I could..

_*Oh, it hurts to be this good​*_
You're holding on to your grudge, oh, it hurts to always have be honest with the one you love, oh, so let it go

*We're concentrated on falling apart
We were contenders
Now we're throwing the fight
I just want to believe
I just want to believe
I just want to believe, in us*​


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> You're really outlining a preference for Feeling here.
> 
> T types, even if they know fuck all about a subject/topic/idea are naturally inclined to spot inconsistencies and flaws - default mode is to critique - it's not intended to shred things to pieces so no new ideas can ever come to fruition - it's actually supposed to be productive, to help identify things that need fixing etc so it can all work out in the end - but, default mode is to definitely pull the claws out.
> 
> You're actually preferring to let the other person tell you about it etc - far more welcoming than the T approach - also, preferring to let them speak so you can gather information is indicative of Sensing so I'm sure we've nailed that - N types make the connections in their head with little to no information, and off we go, for better or worse.


So you're telling me T types are going to be all nit picky about something well change like a grumpy old man while F types are oblivious to faults and are mindless drones that agree to stuff because some guy said so, I don't think so mate. So T's are non conformist nows?


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> So you're telling me T types are going to be all nit picky about something well change like a grumpy old man while F types are oblivious to faults and are mindless drones that agree to stuff because some guy said so, I don't think so mate. So T's are non conformist nows?


T types naturally critique.
F types naturally welcome.

This doesn't mean F types aren't capable of critical thinking etc - that has nothing to do with type - it just means that the natural, preferred 'view' of F types, is to listen to new ideas and give them the 'benefit of the doubt' so to speak, as opposed to the T types natural preference of searching for flaws.

F types prefer to look for positives, what's right or good about something.
T types prefer to look for negatives, what's wrong or bad about something.

Both are really required to fully develop and flesh things out, and _ideally _we would all try to balance these out in ourselves - but, those are the natural stances taken by F and T types.

I wouldn't see T types as grumpy old non-conformists - imagine someone comes to a T type with a new idea - yes, the T type is naturally inclined to spot inconsistencies and reasons as to why it won't work - but this doesn't mean they appreciate it any less, nor does it mean they don't see potential in the new idea - so they may very well be thinking 'fuck yeah this is awesome' but be looking for ways to 'make it work' - which is by identifying flaws.

F types on the other hand will be looking for the positives, the upsides, and focusing on that, as opposed to the flaws - this is clearly preferred for morale boosting - which goes hand-in-hand with productivity, really - so while they may very well be thinking '_this _needs sorting out and _this _needs altering' they will be looking for ways to promote harmony and keep the inspiration alive.

I'm not suggesting:


T types don't realize the positives and upsides of new ideas; or
F types don't spot inconsistencies and flaws in new ideas.

I'm simply outlining _preferred, natural, default _views/stances.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> T types naturally critique.
> F types naturally welcome.
> 
> This doesn't mean F types aren't capable of critical thinking etc - that has nothing to do with type - it just means that the natural, preferred 'view' of F types, is to listen to new ideas and give them the 'benefit of the doubt' so to speak, as opposed to the T types natural preference of searching for flaws.
> 
> F types prefer to look for positives, what's right or good about something.
> T types prefer to look for negatives, what's wrong or bad about something.
> 
> Both are really required to fully develop and flesh things out, and _ideally _we would all try to balance these out in ourselves - but, those are the natural stances taken by F and T types.
> 
> I wouldn't see T types as grumpy old non-conformists - imagine someone comes to a T type with a new idea - yes, the T type is naturally inclined to spot inconsistencies and reasons as to why it won't work - but this doesn't mean they appreciate it any less, nor does it mean they don't see potential in the new idea - so they may very well be thinking 'fuck yeah this is awesome' but be looking for ways to 'make it work' - which is by identifying flaws.
> 
> F types on the other hand will be looking for the positives, the upsides, and focusing on that, as opposed to the flaws - this is clearly preferred for morale boosting - which goes hand-in-hand with productivity, really - so while they may very well be thinking '_this _needs sorting out and _this _needs altering' they will be looking for ways to promote harmony and keep the inspiration alive.
> 
> I'm not suggesting:
> 
> 
> T types don't realize the positives and upsides of new ideas; or
> F types don't spot inconsistencies and flaws in new ideas.
> 
> I'm simply outlining _preferred, natural, default _views/stances.


You're really giving a bad name to T/F giving T quite the emo stance while F the ditzy stance. You're giving both words quite the negative stance. In this case I would be balanced, new Chinese restaurant? new activity? new house? Oh I won't be use to the food in the restaurants! What if the food doesn't taste good at all, what if the atmosphere is dirty? What if the waiters are absolute asshats that don't reckoning the customers and just do it for the money since their boss is a lazy fuck?

New house? but I like my old bedroom better? Oh its too far from the store I'm going to walk far away.

Oh Dr Smith said I can eat a tide pod lolly, oh I would trust him he's professional and smart! (F type)
Oh Mr Carlos the next door is having a BBQ tomorrow and invited us tomorrow with this invitation, this invitation spelled our last name wrong, what if hes a lazy fuck and doesn't care and is too incompetent because he didn't search our name properly! he must be a bad host! (T Type)


----------



## Turi

Are you running my posts through some kind of strawman filter?


----------



## Rydori

I mean I'm highly sure there's a few F that are highly skeptical and aren't naturally as welcoming despite them being super moral and subjective. I'm sure INFPs can be not as welcoming while an INTP can be. Once again subjection comes to the point. because I met ESTPs who are quite welcoming while I know an INFP friend whos so close and naturally skeptical of ideas despite being an INFP.

Not going to buy that.


----------



## Turi

@Rydori - T and F can appear in the same sentence, like this:

*Thinker*: "Well, this needs fixing and this is wrong - but the overall idea, I like it, it's got potential".
*Feeler*: "I like it, I like this about it, it's got potential - this needs fixing, but otherwise, solid".

T type _starts _with critique as default.
F types _starts _with praise as default.
Both types are _more _than capable of each others traits however one is a more _natural _preference - the *first *one.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Rydori - T and F can appear in the same sentence, like this:
> 
> *Thinker*: "Well, this needs fixing and this is wrong - but the overall idea, I like it, it's got potential".
> *Feeler*: "I like it, I like this about it, it's got potential - this needs fixing, but otherwise, solid".
> 
> T type _starts _with critique as default.
> F types _starts _with praise as default.
> Both types are _more _than capable of each others traits however one is a more _natural _preference - the *first *one.


Then I don't know my T's in my entire life if thats so. I still prefer T= objective F= Subjective.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Then I don't know my T's in my entire life if thats so. I still prefer T= objective F= Subjective.


That oversimplifies both feeling and thinking.

Not sure if @Turi is using this definition, but I was reading more about Te vs Ti earlier today and found it from MBTI notes:



> Note: The terms “objective” and “subjective” often get people confused. Within the fields of philosophy and psychology, “objective” refers to the world external to us that is wholly independent of our mind or perception, and “subjective” refers to our internal psychological experience that is separate from the external world around us. (Philosophers have argued for a long time about whether or not we are actually able to escape our own subjectivity and understand the objective world as it really exists.) Therefore, all introverted functions are subjective because they operate within the individual mind, and all extraverted functions are objective because they focus on what is happening in the external world apart from the mind. In everyday language, “objective” usually means dispassionate/impartial and “subjective” usually means something like being biased or mere personal opinion, and these are NOT the meanings being applied here.


Introverted functions are, therefore, subjective according to the definition above. It also fits the definition independently of that conclusion. (Si, Fi, Ni, Ti are all very subjective functions, this is generally accepted.)


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> That oversimplifies both feeling and thinking.
> 
> Not sure if @Turi is using this definition, but I was reading more about Te vs Ti earlier today and found it from MBTI notes:


I'm pretty sure Turi is over cognitive functions so he won't be using that.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> I'm pretty sure Turi is over cognitive functions so he won't be using that.


This doesn't directly have to do with cognitive functions.

It does have to do with extraversion/introversion, and still the principle applies to I/E, but definitely not F and T on broader strokes.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> That oversimplifies both feeling and thinking.
> 
> Not sure if @Turi is using this definition, but I was reading more about Te vs Ti earlier today and found it from MBTI notes:
> 
> 
> 
> Introverted functions are, therefore, subjective according to the definition above. It also fits the definition independently of that conclusion. (Si, Fi, Ni, Ti are all very subjective functions, this is generally accepted.)


hmmm understandable, that would make Xe function objective, quite possible, my bad there.


@Turi if this is what your thought of T/F, then that logic I might be an F, although I would critique in my head the problems when heard talking about it and I'll know the issues and may address it, but it a mannered way so I don't sound like a douchebag. I don't mind ideas based on how well their expressed, because anyone can be skeptical if not addressed properly.

Although I do like to explain the way to solve the problem the best way first while thinking about it, adding the welcoming part to sound more helpful in a way.


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> This doesn't directly have to do with cognitive functions.
> 
> It does have to do with extraversion/introversion, and still the principle applies to I/E, but definitely not F and T on broader strokes.


You actually believe INTP now?!


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't directly have to do with cognitive functions.
> 
> It does have to do with extraversion/introversion, and still the principle applies to I/E, but definitely not F and T on broader strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe INTP now?!
Click to expand...

Thinking style seems to resonate with Ti more in my experience. Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ. Compared myself with my INTJ brother and thought it fit better.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Thinking style seems to resonate with Ti more in my experience. Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ. Compared myself with my INTJ brother and thought it fit better.


Why the switch to INTP? is this based of dichotomy or rather functions? If it's dichotomy I wouldn't be able to accept the change considering how you're very J from my perspective.

As for functions you seem to display more Te rather than Ti, and that in general you're more of a Te user than Ti.


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> Thinking style seems to resonate with Ti more in my experience. Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ. Compared myself with my INTJ brother and thought it fit better.


No.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking style seems to resonate with Ti more in my experience. Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ. Compared myself with my INTJ brother and thought it fit better.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the switch to INTP? is this based of dichotomy or rather functions? If it's dichotomy I wouldn't be able to accept the change considering how you're very J from my perspective.
> 
> As for functions you seem to display more Te rather than Ti, and that in general you're more of a Te user than Ti.
Click to expand...

Both, actually.

In the case of dichotomy I just took a quick look in my room and considered the way I planned things and went "Yeah, nope." (Exaggeration, actually included more in-depth thought, just simplified for humor)


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> Thinking style seems to resonate with Ti more in my experience. Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ. Compared myself with my INTJ brother and thought it fit better.


"Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ"? How? Why do you consider looking like an ISTJ a problem?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking style seems to resonate with Ti more in my experience. Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ. Compared myself with my INTJ brother and thought it fit better.
> 
> 
> 
> "Tertiary Si solves the problem of looking like an ISTJ"? How? Why do you consider looking like an ISTJ a problem?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will
Click to expand...

Problem as in "obstacle" not "undesirable situation".

The "problem" is that I look like an ISTJ, but I am not. The question to solve this "problem" is why is that the case?

Explains why I display the use of it despite knowing it's not in the dom/aux.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Problem as in "obstacle" not "undesirable situation".
> 
> The "problem" is that I look like an ISTJ, but I am not. The question to solve this "problem" is why is that the case?
> 
> Explains why I display the use of it despite knowing it's not in the dom/aux.


I mean if you look like one, thats a good reason to assume you are ISTJ.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem as in "obstacle" not "undesirable situation".
> 
> The "problem" is that I look like an ISTJ, but I am not. The question to solve this "problem" is why is that the case?
> 
> Explains why I display the use of it despite knowing it's not in the dom/aux.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if you look like one, thats a good reason to assume you are ISTJ.
Click to expand...

No, and I've explained a good number of times why that isn't the case.


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> Problem as in "obstacle" not "undesirable situation".
> 
> The "problem" is that I look like an ISTJ, but I am not. The question to solve this "problem" is why is that the case?
> 
> Explains why I display the use of it despite knowing it's not in the dom/aux.


Some people look gay and they say they are, others look gay and they say they aren't, often their voices cannot be heard because it is muffled by the closet that they hide in, I think the latter is the case for you.


----------



## Knave

Probably right.

Do you ever like to feign ignorance or stupidity to see the reactions of others? And stick to a deadpan delivery, not giving away your silly games?


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> Probably right.
> 
> Do you ever like to feign ignorance or stupidity to see the reactions of others? And stick to a deadpan delivery, not giving away your silly games?


I do feign ignorance at times for that, yes. Other times it's just to get out of menial tasks. At times I've been so deadpan that even I didn't know I was being sarcastic. Sometimes I can't hold the laughter in and end up giving it away sadly.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Athena_

Yes very correct typely


----------



## Enoch

To me you are an ISFJ.


----------



## Athena_

You are an ESTP. A very mean one


----------



## Enoch

lSTJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

ENTP

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Athena_

My favorite ENTP!


----------



## Literally Gone

My favorite evil unicorn!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Athena has never shown anything that would suggest something other than INTJ


----------



## Enoch

Knave has never shown anything that would suggest he is typeable.


----------



## Athena_

You have never shown anything that would suggest you are anything but a Troubled Englishman


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> Knave has never shown anything that would suggest he is typeable.


I'm pretty sure I'm INFx, more likely INFJ, but I choose not to label myself that


----------



## Enoch

Hello, I am seriously considering myself as an ISTJ, this is not a joke.


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> Hello, I am seriously considering myself as an ISTJ, this is not a joke.


Yes, and I seriously consider myself a Turi.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Literally God said:


> Yes, and I seriously consider myself a Turi.


Please, I can assure you with an unwavering warmth that I am not joking.


----------



## Athena_

You are a very obvious ISTJ


----------



## Ocean Helm

Enoch said:


> Hello, I am seriously considering myself as an ISTJ, this is not a joke.


----------



## Knave

I've noticed a pattern with Ni-doms or potential Ni-doms who formulate ideas surrounding a sort-of spin on the theory, that makes more _sense_ to the perceiver, which revolves around something of a sliding scale or a graph, adding variety to the functions or dichotomies, something I theorized in regards to functions working on a sliding scale. Also, Ni-doms seem to be more receptive to go against Grant's stack model. @Ocean Helm has a great post on it, going by Jung's take that the conscious functions orient in the same directions, and the subconscious are in the opposite direction. I've noticed Turi, catwalk, reckful, among others who like to play with the theory and seek to expand upon it.


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> Hello, I am seriously considering myself as an ISTJ, this is not a joke.


Si is so difficult to grasp. I always try and find reasons why I could be Si dominant too, but I highly doubt you're Si dominant, @Enoch. When I think of Si, I think of C Rex, because of his strict observance to staying within the lines of a thread, and when we'd step outside he'd try and reel us back in. He always wouldn't stray away from the concrete, understood theory revolving around the Grant stack, and when anybody would theorize beyond it his rigidity would stream out and get frustrated with our leaps.

But then again, that's my interpretation of what Si is, which could be way off.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Knave said:


> I've noticed a pattern with Ni-doms or potential Ni-doms who formulate ideas surrounding a sort-of spin on the theory, that makes more _sense_ to the perceiver, which revolves around something of a sliding scale or a graph, adding variety to the functions or dichotomies, something I theorized in regards to functions working on a sliding scale. Also, Ni-doms seem to be more receptive to go against Grant's stack model. @Ocean Helm has a great post on it, going by Jung's take that the conscious functions orient in the same directions, and the subconscious are in the opposite direction. I've noticed Turi, catwalk, reckful, among others who like to play with the theory and seek to expand upon it.


This sounds more like how I understand Ti in the MBTI context (what makes sense to the individual, as opposed to Te which would desire more to follow an external standard).


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> I've noticed a pattern with Ni-doms or potential Ni-doms who formulate ideas surrounding a sort-of spin on the theory, that makes more _sense_ to the perceiver, which revolves around something of a sliding scale or a graph, adding variety to the functions or dichotomies, something I theorized in regards to functions working on a sliding scale. Also, Ni-doms seem to be more receptive to go against Grant's stack model. @Ocean Helm has a great post on it, going by Jung's take that the conscious functions orient in the same directions, and the subconscious are in the opposite direction. I've noticed Turi, catwalk, reckful, among others who like to play with the theory and seek to expand upon it.


I've also noticed that only one of them is sensible.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Literally God said:


> I've also noticed that only one of them is sensible.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


lol so which one out of me, ocean helm, reckful, catwalk, Turi is sensible?


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> lol so which one out of me, ocean helm, reckful, catwalk, Turi is sensible?


I was referring to out of Turi, reckful, and catwalk.
Catwalk is the only sensible one of the three.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Literally God said:


> I was referring to out of Turi, reckful, and catwalk.
> Catwalk is the only sensible one of the three.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Haha,Turi's one of the funniest people on this forum, without intending to be on many occasions.


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> Haha,Turi's one of the funniest people on this forum, without intending to be on many occasions.


He's as consistent as them intjs come...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Ocean Helm

Knave said:


> lol so which one out of me, ocean helm, reckful, catwalk, Turi is sensible?


Interesting group of names here - reckful seems the most out of place in this group. In Jung's functions he almost has to be Thinking first, and he also mentioned being a strong J. If you compare him side-by-side with Eric B (another Thinking type), I feel like there are a lot of similarities, the main difference being that Eric B is more subjective and closer to a pure Introverted Thinking type. reckful, on the other hand, balances out his Introverted Thinking with a good amount of Extraverted Thinking.

The rest in the grouping seem more like Introverted Intuitive types.


----------



## Knave

Ocean Helm said:


> Interesting group of names here - reckful seems the most out of place in this group. In Jung's functions he almost has to be Thinking first, and he also mentioned being a strong J. If you compare him side-by-side with Eric B (another Thinking type), I feel like there are a lot of similarities, the main difference being that Eric B is more subjective and closer to a pure Introverted Thinking type. reckful, on the other hand, balances out his Introverted Thinking with a good amount of Extraverted Thinking.
> 
> The rest in the grouping seem more like Introverted Intuitive types.


Yeah, reckful seems to heavily favor Te, and the same for C Rex (Merriweather). Maybe with your thinking, he's T (exraverted) with the other 3 functions introverted. That might make sense with him.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Knave said:


> Yeah, reckful seems to heavily favor Te, and the same for C Rex (Merriweather). Maybe with your thinking, he's T (exraverted) with the other 3 functions introverted. That might make sense with him.


I still think reckful is a strong Ti (Jung) type. He is very comfortable forming conclusions that he sticks by and defends strongly, which use his own logic. He goes wherever his own chain of logic takes him, but at the same time is mainly grounded in the demonstrable which does show strong Te.

Merriweather/C Rex seems more like a Te (Jung) type, but also an MBTI INTJ and Socionics LII at the same time. If only there was some kind of compatibility... I do think reckful shares his MBTI and Socionics type (INTJ, LII) but reckful is comparatively subjective in terms of his Thinking process, although less subjective than most or all of the other people in your list.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

INTx


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possible. An overflow of Se here, but I haven't got to know you yet.


----------



## Rouskyrie

I can't say for certain, but ISFP seems likely. 

I recently took the Big 5 test and my results were: 
Openness to experience: 98%. 
Conscientiousness: 11%. 
Agreeableness: 92%. 
Extroversion: 73%. 
Neuroticism: 73%.


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> I actually think ENFPs and ENTPs are types that can fit for most of the types.
> ENFP can be 1 or 2 if their more on the emotional side, 4 or 5 if their more reserved, 7 if more ditzy and loud and 9 as well. ENTPs can be 2 or 7 if playful, 4/5/6 if more reserved and 8 if more objective


Here is my take on this... 

ENFP can likely be: 2, 3, 4 in heart, 6, 7 in head, 8, 9 in body. 1 and 5 seem to go against the grain of the type. Too scattered, unfocused, and flamboyant. 

ENTP can likely be: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 -- don't see 1 as a possibility for same reason above. 



Knave said:


> Si is so difficult to grasp. I always try and find reasons why I could be Si dominant too, but I highly doubt you're Si dominant, @Enoch. When I think of Si, I think of C Rex, because of his strict observance to staying within the lines of a thread, and when we'd step outside he'd try and reel us back in. He always wouldn't stray away from the concrete, understood theory revolving around the Grant stack, and when anybody would theorize beyond it his rigidity would stream out and get frustrated with our leaps.
> 
> But then again, that's my interpretation of what Si is, which could be way off.


CASH MONEY $$$ :crazy:



Rouskyrie said:


> I can't say for certain, but ISFP seems likely.
> 
> I recently took the Big 5 test and my results were:
> Openness to experience: 98%.
> Conscientiousness: 11%.
> Agreeableness: 92%.
> Extroversion: 73%.
> Neuroticism: 73%.


These results suggest ENFP quite clearly. 


I want someone to seriously argue another type for me.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Temizzle said:


> Here is my take on this...
> 
> ENFP can likely be: 2, 3, 4 in heart, 6, 7 in head, 8, 9 in body. 1 and 5 seem to go against the grain of the type. Too scattered, unfocused, and flamboyant.
> 
> ENTP can likely be: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 -- don't see 1 as a possibility for same reason above.
> 
> 
> CASH MONEY $$$ :crazy:
> 
> 
> These results suggest ENFP quite clearly.
> 
> 
> I want someone to seriously argue another type for me.


Assuming that Big 5 results directly indicate the likely possibility of being type XXXX, in this case ENFP. Could you find an example of Fi within something from me? I honestly cannot, but of course that doesn't negate the possibility that I value it. I can relate most to ENFP as Ne-Fe-Ti-Si, which would be ENF-2 within the context of this post: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...subtypes-based-jungs-psychological-types.html


----------



## Temizzle

Rouskyrie said:


> Assuming that Big 5 results directly indicate the likely possibility of being type XXXX, in this case ENFP. Could you find an example of Fi within something from me? I honestly cannot, but of course that doesn't negate the possibility that I value it. I can relate most to ENFP as Ne-Fe-Ti-Si, which would be ENF-2 within the context of this post: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...subtypes-based-jungs-psychological-types.html


They could be vague indicators, but the strength of your results is worth thinking about. 

For example, you scored 11% in conscientiousness. Big 5 imo does a good job in capturing the J/P dichotomy with this scale -- regardless of whether you're Fe or Te. It seems you score 89% in P which is a pretty strong preference. 

Fi often shows up as a very individualist function. You tend to get instant reads on how people things and situations make you feel. There's less of a sensitivity to group dynamics and emotional climate -- less taking into account how each person feels and more clicking and sticking with those who you like. Fi would also be more comfortable with sticking out like a sore thumb regarding something they believe strongly in.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Temizzle said:


> They could be vague indicators, but the strength of your results is worth thinking about.
> 
> For example, you scored 11% in conscientiousness. Big 5 imo does a good job in capturing the J/P dichotomy with this scale -- regardless of whether you're Fe or Te. It seems you score 89% in P which is a pretty strong preference.
> 
> Fi often shows up as a very individualist function. You tend to get instant reads on how people things and situations make you feel. There's less of a sensitivity to group dynamics and emotional climate -- less taking into account how each person feels and more clicking and sticking with those who you like. Fi would also be more comfortable with sticking out like a sore thumb regarding something they believe strongly in.


That's fair, it's certainly something worth thinking about. 

An 89% preference does seem a bit difficult to argue against. 

- If Fi shows up as a very individualist function, I can't say on that basis whether that resonates with me or not. I don't really tend to pride myself on individualism itself, and it's not something I actively strive towards. If I had to choose between creating a solely individual identity or lacking a solid sense of individualism in favor of adapting to outside circumstances, I would choose the latter. 

- I don't tend to get instant readings on how situations or people make me feel. I'm more likely to reflect on the situation after it's over, and sometimes at that point I still don't know how I personally felt about it. 

- I'm inclined to say that I'm rather sensitive to group/emotional climates, and it's common for me to take into account how something I do might impact specific people. So I will often filter parts of myself when interacting with X that I wouldn't with Y, but both because I'm appealing to them by acting in a way that they react positively to. 
- I'm not comfortable sticking out like a sore thumb at all, and there's not anything that comes to mind I believe strongly enough to fit those parameters.


----------



## Rydori

Hmmm I did the truity and some other test for the big 5, it was some .org site but it only showed the ranking percentiles rather than what you got as a rank which is pretty pointless.

Openess: 29% (expected with how I’m not that abstract)
Conscientiousness:60% 
Extroversion:50%
Agreeableness:60%
Neuroticism:79%

When it comes to P/J in MBTI and dichotomy, I see Conscientiousness playing a role along with Neuroticism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> They could be vague indicators, but the strength of your results is worth thinking about.
> 
> For example, you scored 11% in conscientiousness. Big 5 imo does a good job in capturing the J/P dichotomy with this scale -- regardless of whether you're Fe or Te. It seems you score 89% in P which is a pretty strong preference.
> 
> Fi often shows up as a very individualist function. You tend to get instant reads on how people things and situations make you feel. There's less of a sensitivity to group dynamics and emotional climate -- less taking into account how each person feels and more clicking and sticking with those who you like. Fi would also be more comfortable with sticking out like a sore thumb regarding something they believe strongly in.



WHAT DO YOU SAY ABOUT THIS RESULTS?!?!?!?



Open-Mindedness
High scorers tend to be original, creative, curious, complex; Low scorers tend to be conventional, down to earth, narrow interests, uncreative.
You typically don't seek out new experiences. (Your percentile: 42)

Conscientiousness
High scorers tend to be reliable, well-organized, self-disciplined, careful; Low scorers tend to be disorganized, undependable, negligent.
You probably have a messy desk! (Your percentile: 0)

Extraversion
High scorers tend to be sociable, friendly, fun loving, talkative; Low scorers tend to be introverted, reserved, inhibited, quiet.
You probably enjoy spending quiet time alone. (Your percentile: 16)

Agreeableness
High scorers tend to be good natured, sympathetic, forgiving, courteous; Low scorers tend to be critical, rude, harsh, callous.
You find it easy to express irritation with others. (Your percentile: 21)

Negative Emotionality
High scorers tend to be nervous, high-strung, insecure, worrying; Low scorers tend to be calm, relaxed, secure, hardy.
You are a generally anxious person and tend to worry about things. (Your percentile: 89)


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> Hmmm I did the truity and some other test for the big 5, it was some .org site but it only showed the ranking percentiles rather than what you got as a rank which is pretty pointless.
> 
> Openess: 29% (expected with how I’m not that abstract)
> Conscientiousness:60%
> Extroversion:50%
> Agreeableness:60%
> Neuroticism:79%
> 
> When it comes to P/J in MBTI and dichotomy, I see Conscientiousness playing a role along with Neuroticism.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ISFJ 



Ruri The Typer said:


> WHAT DO YOU SAY ABOUT THIS RESULTS?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Open-Mindedness
> High scorers tend to be original, creative, curious, complex; Low scorers tend to be conventional, down to earth, narrow interests, uncreative.
> You typically don't seek out new experiences. (Your percentile: 42)
> 
> Conscientiousness
> High scorers tend to be reliable, well-organized, self-disciplined, careful; Low scorers tend to be disorganized, undependable, negligent.
> You probably have a messy desk! (Your percentile: 0)
> 
> Extraversion
> High scorers tend to be sociable, friendly, fun loving, talkative; Low scorers tend to be introverted, reserved, inhibited, quiet.
> You probably enjoy spending quiet time alone. (Your percentile: 16)
> 
> Agreeableness
> High scorers tend to be good natured, sympathetic, forgiving, courteous; Low scorers tend to be critical, rude, harsh, callous.
> You find it easy to express irritation with others. (Your percentile: 21)
> 
> Negative Emotionality
> High scorers tend to be nervous, high-strung, insecure, worrying; Low scorers tend to be calm, relaxed, secure, hardy.
> You are a generally anxious person and tend to worry about things. (Your percentile: 89)


Loosely suggests ISTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFJ possibly @Rydori








This is mine.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISFx
> 
> 
> 
> Would you consider someone who is unable to suddenly able to adapt as easily and can't really suddenly take new things naturally but lazy and a procrastinator a J?
> 
> I'm very rigid when it comes adapting and I hate change of plans without pre notice from earlier on, but I'm a big a procrastinator in I don't start things until very late, but when I start things I tend to focus on that thing until finished.
Click to expand...

Me too for a fair part, but apparently I'm a "strong J" according to you.

I'd actually be much weaker on the "can't adapt" parts and "hating changing plans".


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes.


----------



## leictreon

indeed


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Me too for a fair part, but apparently I'm a "strong J" according to you.


I mean it can be 'J' , not all Js are hard working slaves and not all Ps are lazy apes sitting on their butts all day. Look at the natural P's that hang out here, they're much more adaptable and more hyper.

Above user is a fake INFP, since I'm the real INFP


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Can’t talk about your type so shitpost instead
> 
> Ninja rydori isfj


I think Esfp is a good fit for him...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Yes


Rydori said:


> I mean it can be 'J' , not all Js are hard working slaves and not all Ps are lazy apes sitting on their butts all day. Look at the natural P's that hang out here, they're much more adaptable and more hyper.


Then what defines judging and perceiving for you?


----------



## Knave

Does anyone else see @Carolus Rex's name and think of a caroling T-Rex? And don't you sometimes actually wish you were a Se dom or is that just me? And I'm pretty certain we're all deranged in this thread. If you are certain you don't have Si dom or aux. then the MBTI is a lie. You are proof alone. You are the true Literally God.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Yes
> 
> Then what defines judging and perceiving for you?


J = someone who prefers a schedule and not a natural adaptor.
P = Someone who prefers improvisation and a natural adaptor


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Does anyone else see @Carolus Rex's name and think of a caroling T-Rex? And don't you sometimes actually wish you were a Se dom or is that just me? And I'm pretty certain we're all deranged in this thread. If you are certain you don't have Si dom or aux. then the MBTI is a lie. You are proof alone. You are the true Literally God.


I'd be happy to hear why you think Si-dom/aux is the case if you put it forward in a polite manner.



Rydori said:


> J = someone who prefers a schedule and not a natural adaptor.
> P = Someone who prefers improvisation and a natural adaptor


I think that oversimplifies things.

I prefer the first part of J to a fair degree and I am the second part of P.


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> I'd be happy to hear why you think Si-dom/aux is the case if you put it forward in a polite manner.
> 
> 
> I think that oversimplifies things.
> 
> I prefer the first part of J to a fair degree and I am the second part of P.


I would, but this is all a lie. In seriousness, the things I associate with Si, or assume to be Si, are rigidity and conforming to established methods/procedures, and these are traits I've witnessed in you in terms of your persona on this forum, within threads and the theory of typology in general. However, I believe you, and trust that you're honest in your introspecting and don't relate to Si.

But... maybe Ni and Si are conjoined and create a single function, somewhere on a sliding scale, where you fall on the Ni side, but close to the median which separates Si from Ni. You give credence to my theory and are the true Literally God.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> I would, but this is all a lie. In seriousness, the things I associate with Si, or assume to be Si, are rigidity and conforming to established methods/procedures, and these are traits I've witnessed in you in terms of your persona on this forum, within threads and the theory of typology in general. However, I believe you, and trust that you're honest in your introspecting and don't relate to Si.
> 
> But... maybe Ni and Si are conjoined and create a single function, somewhere on a sliding scale, where you fall on the Ni side, but close to the median which separates Si from Ni. You give credence to my theory and are the true Literally God.


didja hear that guys

this motherfucker's the prophet, and im god

*bow down*

--------------------
Rigidity in what way?
IIRC conforming to established methods/procedures is Te, not Si
Te's attitude is often like "There's nothing you can really do to change it, so might as well use it"


----------



## Knave

Rigidity with holding strong to the established theories of cognitive functions, and rigidity of not reaching too far outside the confines of a thread's _intended_ purpose. Then again, this probably all relates to Te, which I believe is a major part of your core, or at least the persona on this forum. I'm truly at a loss of understanding the essence of Si, which means I'm a Si dom. Boom!


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Rigidity with holding strong to the established theories of cognitive functions, and rigidity of not reaching too far outside the confines of a thread's _intended_ purpose. Then again, this probably all relates to Te, which I believe is a major part of your core, or at least the persona on this forum. I'm truly at a loss of understanding the essence of Si, which means I'm a Si dom. Boom!


I don't think I've ever really tried to enforce the latter, the most I do is just keep playing the thread while simultaneously shitposting.
For the former, what do you call the "Established Theories" of cognitive functions?

You're too polite.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Carolus Rex said:


> Rigidity in what way?
> IIRC conforming to established methods/procedures is Te, not Si
> Te's attitude is often like "There's nothing you can really do to change it, so might as well use it"


That doesn't accurately portray Te's attitude, because Te is not geared towards sameness or familiarity. Yes, Te is objective in the sense that it frequently bases its thinking in established methods and procedures, but remember that the ultimate expression of Te is looking for _what works in reality_. If the established methods fail to produce a good result, it's likely that Te will try to find another method that meets its expectations.


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> I don't think I've ever really tried to enforce the latter, the most I do is just keep playing the thread while simultaneously shitposting.
> For the former, what do you call the "Established Theories" of cognitive functions?
> 
> You're too polite.


Not sure of the details, I just remember my initial impressions when I started on this forum with theorizing about variables and discrepancies I had with function stack models I think. You got annoyed at @Enoch and I throwing out different possibilities. But in terms of "established theories," now possessing a little bit more knowledge, there are none as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Pippo

Mr Castelo said:


> That doesn't accurately portray Te's attitude, because Te is not geared towards sameness or familiarity. Yes, Te is objective in the sense that it frequently bases its thinking in established methods and procedures, but remember that the ultimate expression of Te is looking for _what works in reality_. If the established methods fail to produce a good result, it's likely that Te will try to find another method that meets its expectations.


Ah well my description was close enough, thanks for the description

Short statements are easily picked apart by arguing over semantics, I just want to get the general meaning across


----------



## Turi

@Carolus Rex - ESFP is teh lulz.

Still think ISTJ is a solid fit.

IxTJ - Introverted Thinking dominant (IxTP in MBTI terms):

Opinions are not easily swayed, only swayed if it makes internal logical sense, evidenced in you holding steadfast to INTJ for a while despite an abundance of 'evidence' (not commenting on credibility) that suggested you're *any other type*.
Enjoys a little intellectual debate, evidenced by your postings in this thread.
Interested in abstract ideas i.e your interests in philosophy and politics.
Not particularly concerned with real-world application of ideas, hence why you're in this thread all day - I think typology interests you as a subject, more than as something to actually _use_.


With regards to the 'x', I believe it's a combination of ISxx and ESxx traits - wouldn't be surprised to find you relate more to ESxx traits than ISxx traits - here's two ESxx ones I think you will relate to:


Realistic, tangible, concrete - even if this contradicts your liking for abstract topics as per above - you still like some groundings in reality before branching out.
Attentive to details and not comfortable with factual errors - evidenced by when you correct everybody on these kinds of things.



Still winds up ISTJ, lol. Probably ISTP in MBTI.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> @Carolus Rex - ESFP is teh lulz.
> 
> Still think ISTJ is a solid fit.
> 
> IxTJ - Introverted Thinking dominant (IxTP in MBTI terms):
> 
> Opinions are not easily swayed, only swayed if it makes internal logical sense, evidenced in you holding steadfast to INTJ for a while despite an abundance of 'evidence' (not commenting on credibility) that suggested you're *any other type*.
> Enjoys a little intellectual debate, evidenced by your postings in this thread.
> Interested in abstract ideas i.e your interests in philosophy and politics.
> Not particularly concerned with real-world application of ideas, hence why you're in this thread all day - I think typology interests you as a subject, more than as something to actually _use_.
> 
> 
> With regards to the 'x', I believe it's a combination of ISxx and ESxx traits - wouldn't be surprised to find you relate more to ESxx traits than ISxx traits - here's two ESxx ones I think you will relate to:
> 
> 
> Realistic, tangible, concrete - even if this contradicts your liking for abstract topics as per above - you still like some groundings in reality before branching out.
> Attentive to details and not comfortable with factual errors - evidenced by when you correct everybody on these kinds of things.
> 
> 
> 
> Still winds up ISTJ, lol. Probably ISTP in MBTI.


well, dad, does that make me an Se auxiliary?

I'd actually debate the first half of the second point, but I got where you're going.


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> well, dad, does that make me an Se auxiliary?


He's not a Grant model follower. You're Ti-Si dominant in this case.


----------



## Rydori

@Turi while you decided to type me ESFP dichotomy wise, I can accept F in where I'm natural ly more welcoming according to your definitions, however from your typing I would doubt I'm a P, while I'm lazy and procrastinate, I want to have a good idea of what I'm going to be doing for the day and would not like it to get interrupted suddenly, I naturally suck at adapting and can't multi task as well or improvise, I would need to have a set time.


----------



## Literally Gone

Rydori said:


> ISFP could work.


Istp 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> Nope. IXTP


Not in MBTI language *maaaatteeee*

In my own version, yeah, I could dig it, the P would represent a persons *actual *preferred type/function.
i.e INTP = introverted intuitive type (INxP) + introverted thinking type (IxTJ), since I relate more to the introverted intuitive type, then that takes precedence, hence the P instead of J.

I do understand the reasoning behind the P/J divide, it's laid out decently in _Gifts Differing_ I just prefer the idea of your 'type' actually indicating your true preferences, in every letter.


----------



## Enoch

Nope. IXTP.


----------



## Pippo

xNFP is certain


----------



## Knave

ESFP is absolutely a certainty


----------



## Enoch

xNFP is certain


----------



## Literally Gone

ENFP... with overwhelming Ne.


----------



## Pippo

Probably


----------



## Enoch

Literally God said:


> ENFP... with overwhelming Ne.


Am I that bright?

YOU HAVE TO ADMIT, THAT WAS GENIUS.


----------



## Knave

You are pure genius! Let's all take a genius test. You're xNFP, yes!

I think I've figured it out. Our first function is a combination of two, and so is our inferior, making two functions. So I'm a combo of Ni-Fi and then Se-Te. There it is! Sealed up.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Gentle reminder that mods are still a thing folks. Please don't harass or disparage other forum members. I don't have the time to be on here every single day and catching up on three or four days worth of conversation is exhausting.


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> You are pure genius! Let's all take a genius test. You're xNFP, yes!
> 
> I think I've figured it out. Our first function is a combination of two, and so is our inferior, making two functions. So I'm a combo of Ni-Fi and then Se-Te. There it is! Sealed up.


Link me the genius test! I'll probably fail it because I was dumb enough to create humans!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Literally God said:


> Link me the genius test! I'll probably fail it because I was dumb enough to create humans!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Lol that was a massive mistake. I don't understand why you haven't done anything about it yet? Have you abandoned us!

You:


----------



## Turi

@flyincaveman - when I post in a thread, and another forumite pops up with nothing to offer outside of "don't listen to him" - what do you want me to do?

I don't want to get banned for calling people out on this kind of bullshit all day, yet I'm not okay with people spouting off that kind of crap, either.

Is this something I should report?


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> @flyincaveman - when I post in a thread, and another forumite pops up with nothing to offer outside of "don't listen to him" - what do you want me to do?
> 
> I don't want to get banned for calling people out on this kind of bullshit all day, yet I'm not okay with people spouting off that kind of crap, either.
> 
> Is this something I should report?


Don't let the narrow-minded people affect your subjective insights. If people choose not to listen to you or even give your thoughts a chance, that's on them. If the second party accepts hearsay so easily and blindly, then that's not your fault either. I for one, love seeing your perspectives and takes with this theory, and I'm sure others do as well. It's quite entertaining and enjoyable to explore different angles and theories, from anyone who suggests them. What more point is there than that on this forum? Well, I guess that and seeking a specific type maybe for some. If you choose not to get so hostile with others then maybe it will be less likely to be reciprocated.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Don't let the narrow-minded people affect your subjective insights. If people choose not to listen to you or even give your thoughts a chance, that's on them. If the second party accepts hearsay so easily and blindly, then that's not your fault either. I for one, love seeing your perspectives and takes with this theory, and I'm sure others do as well. It's quite entertaining and enjoyable to explore different angles and theories, from anyone who suggests them. What more point is there than that on this forum? Well, I guess that and seeking a specific type maybe for some. If you choose not to get so hostile with others then maybe it will be less likely to be reciprocated.


Not so sure he's actually worried about what other people think about him as much as him wanting to be able to express his thoughts without immediately being rejected based off of a simple "Don't listen to him".


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> @flyincaveman - when I post in a thread, and another forumite pops up with nothing to offer outside of "don't listen to him" - what do you want me to do?
> 
> I don't want to get banned for calling people out on this kind of bullshit all day, yet I'm not okay with people spouting off that kind of crap, either.
> 
> Is this something I should report?


ISTP/INFJ hybrid. Ti-Fe-Ti-Se stack.

You are currently Ti-Ti looping.


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> Not so sure he's actually worried about what other people think about him as much as him wanting to be able to express his thoughts without immediately being rejected based off of a simple "Don't listen to him".


Yes, but he _is_ able to freely express his thoughts, and so are others, within the context of a thread. If he pays no attention to the people rejecting his thoughts, who give no insights or argument of their own, then a simple, "don't listen to him" means nothing. Getting riled up only fuels the fire.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Yes, but he _is_ able to freely express his thoughts, and so are others, within the context of a thread. If he pays no attention to the people rejecting his thoughts, who give no insights or argument of their own, then a simple, "don't listen to him" means nothing. Getting riled up only fuels the fire.


That places a lot of confidence on the other people in this thread.

I didn't say anything about him not having freedom. I said he probably wants the freedom to express his thoughts without being immediately rejected or brushed off by most people on/watching this thread.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> @*flyincaveman* - when I post in a thread, and another forumite pops up with nothing to offer outside of "don't listen to him" - what do you want me to do?
> 
> I don't want to get banned for calling people out on this kind of bullshit all day, yet I'm not okay with people spouting off that kind of crap, either.
> 
> Is this something I should report?


Ignore them. If that's too hard, out them on your ban list.

If they continue to do so, and it's the same person everytime, start reporting their post and making a paper trail. After enough occasions of constantly being reported, we can issue an infraction. If that doesn't work, keep reporting and then eventually we can move to a separation agreement which will mean that they have to place you on their ignore list as well, and you can't like any post that refers to the other. Separation agreements are rare though. Very rare.


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> Ignore them. If that's too hard, out them on your ban list.
> 
> If they continue to do so, and it's the same person everytime, start reporting their post and making a paper trail. After enough occasions of constantly being reported, we can issue an infraction. If that doesn't work, keep reporting and then eventually we can move to a separation agreement which will mean that they have to place you on their ignore list as well, and you can't like any post that refers to the other. Separation agreements are rare though. Very rare.


Don't worry, we're already on each others ignore list. No agreement is needed.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> That places a lot of confidence on the other people in this thread.
> 
> I didn't say anything about him not having freedom. I said he probably wants the freedom to express his thoughts without being immediately rejected or brushed off by most people on/watching this thread.


True. His disposition on this forum is why he makes enemies though, and how do you take away the freedom of the opposing voice? Turi is popular on these boards so he's going to have detractors and maybe from his perspective, _haters,_ but that just comes with the territory and why does it need to come to a point where _authority_ needs to handle it when he's perfectly capable of handling it with logic and tact.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> True. His disposition on this forum is why he makes enemies though, and how do you take away the freedom of the opposing voice? Turi is popular on these boards so he's going to have detractors and maybe from his perspective, _haters,_ but that just comes with the territory and why does it need to come to a point where _authority_ needs to handle it when he's perfectly capable of handling it with logic and tact.


Logic and tact doesn't function properly when the opponent fails to use either.

A politician doesn't want detractors or defamers, but he can't reason with all of them.


----------



## Rydori

100%


----------



## Wisteria

I don't think so.. 
wait your signature?? seems more accurate than ESFP 



Rydori said:


>


The Te/Ti one seems alright, but tbh the Fe/Fi one isn't entirely accurate, especially the part about Fi. 

About Fi types valuing uniqueness for example, this is more like enneagram 4. saying that Fi types value honesty implies that Fe types do not :/
Fe types have "excellent social skills" xD social skills don't have anything to do with Fe - You can be an Fe type and have terrible social skills. It just depends on the person rather than their type.


----------



## Enoch

@Wisteria

PLEASE COME HERE MORE OFTEN, YES. YOU HAVE AN INNOCENCE IN HONESTY WHICH IS QUITE OFTEN MISSING AMONGST THESE OLD MEN.


----------



## Knave

Where's the Ne vs Ni one, @Wisteria?


----------



## Rydori

Wisteria said:


> I don't think so..
> wait your signature?? seems more accurate than ESFP
> 
> 
> 
> The Te/Ti one seems alright, but tbh the Fe/Fi one isn't entirely accurate, especially the part about Fi.
> 
> About Fi types valuing uniqueness for example, this is more like enneagram 4. saying that Fi types value honesty implies that Fe types do not :/
> Fe types have "excellent social skills" xD social skills don't have anything to do with Fe - You can be an Fe type and have terrible social skills. It just depends on the person rather than their type.


yea thats one that could be questioned, I don't think Fi doms want to fully be individual and in a sense want to at least fitting, however they're a type of their word and highly believe their morality and won't submit to social norms if it hurts their inner moral.

Also my true type won't be exposed here! :^),


----------



## Literally Gone

Knave said:


> Where's the Ne vs Ni one, @Wisteria?


There wasn't one I could find sadly.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Wisteria

Knave said:


> Where's the Ne vs Ni one, @Wisteria?


 I don't know..

(skip me)


----------



## Rydori

ESFP and INTJ relationships in a nutshell


----------



## Pippo

ISFx

Did some searching and traced it to the original artist.

All they made was Ti vs Te and Fi vs Fe.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> ISFx
> 
> Did some searching and traced it to the original artist.
> 
> All they made was Ti vs Te and Fi vs Fe.


In terms of J/P, are you referring to dichotomy or by functions?

In this case I would be both J.


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> In terms of J/P, are you referring to dichotomy or by functions?
> 
> In this case I would be both J.


Whatever's convenient.


----------



## Turi

ESFP, lol


----------



## Rydori

Intp.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I think xxFJ works good


----------



## Pippo

IxxP is definite, T preference is probable.

Not sure about S, but no reason to doubt it either.


----------



## Enoch

Never thought I'd say it, but yes.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Aluminum Frost - I definitely think ISTP fits.

Carolus Rex - I could see ESFP, sure.

Enoch - I have no idea, but XNFP seems about right.


----------



## Pippo

anime profile pic

xxFP confirmed

chances are: ISFP


----------



## Aluminum Frost

xSFP 3 if I had to guess


----------



## Temizzle

Lol if only you knew... I could see istp


----------



## Max

I'm not even gonna type the lion.
It's so blatantly obvious what he is.


----------



## Ocean Helm

VirtualInsanity said:


> I'm not even gonna type the lion.
> It's so blatantly obvious what he is.


ENTP is plausible though...


----------



## leictreon

yes


----------



## Max

Ocean Helm said:


> ENTP is plausible though...


If you want to overthink things and use your Ne for other reasons, then yes he could be an ENTP. In fact, he could even be an ESFJ if you use enough Ne...


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Max

Yep.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> Yes.


You as well. 

@VirtualInsanity is it now cutie?


----------



## Ocean Helm

VirtualInsanity said:


> If you want to overthink things and use your Ne for other reasons, then yes he could be an ENTP. In fact, he could even be an ESFJ if you use enough Ne...


Am I really overthinking?

I don't think I am.

ENFP seems particularly ridiculous but it's possible he can be a P by letters unless if he has changed since the first link, which is also possible.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

It could be the one.


----------



## Max

Temizzle said:


> You as well.
> 
> @VirtualInsanity is it now cutie?


Go back to eating your cannabis laced raw meat -insert cute emoji here- .

-Flirts with lion, strokes his main or does something physical- -laughs-

... And that's how it goes. 



Ocean Helm said:


> Am I really overthinking?
> 
> I don't think I am.
> 
> ENFP seems particularly ridiculous but it's possible he can be a P by letters unless if he has changed since the first link, which is also possible.


Strong Ne users are the epitome of 'indecisive' and when they finally decide on things, they change them again and again until they overthink all the possibilities and realise that their live is over and that they're actually in the afterlife.


----------



## Enoch

INFJ/ISFP hybrid.
@Enoch has previously typed as:

INFP
INTP
INFJ
ENFP
ESFP
ISTJ

What does this inferior?


----------



## Ocean Helm

VirtualInsanity said:


> Strong Ne users are the epitome of 'indecisive' and when they finally decide on things, they change them again and again until they overthink all the possibilities and realise that their live is over and that they're actually in the afterlife.


Such as going from ENTP to ENFP to ENTJ?


----------



## leictreon

of course


----------



## Pippo

Good chance you're an INFP


----------



## Temizzle

ESFP seems correct. 

Realized Yami Yugi is ENTJ 8w9 lol


----------



## Neige Noire

I believe that ENTJ is right, have to say majestic profile picture :kitteh:


----------



## Enoch

Enoch said:


> @Enoch has previously typed as:
> 
> INFP
> INTP
> INFJ
> ENFP
> ESFP
> ISTJ
> 
> What does this inferior?


 @Temizzle, oh help me.


----------



## AshOrLey

I'm still interested.



Ruri The Typer said:


> I'm also interested :wink:





Literally God said:


> As am I (slow wink)
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I was interested first.

Mind backing off?


----------



## Pippo

I see you're a fan of dogs.

INFP checks out


----------



## Enoch

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Rydori

fucking weeb.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

AshOrLey said:


> I'm still interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was interested first.
> 
> Mind backing off?



No, why would I?


----------



## Turi

Unknown, unlikely.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

@Turi

I'm unknown bruh, read my signature, im untypeable bruh


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> @Turi
> 
> I'm unknown bruh, read my signature, im untypeable bruh


Don't you usually return INTJ results in dichotomy quizzes/tests etc?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

turi said:


> don't you usually return intj results in dichotomy quizzes/tests etc?


yes, the types i get in your tests are extp, ixtp and inxj


----------



## Turi

Ruri The Typer said:


> yes, the types i get in your tests are extp, ixtp and inxj


IxTP seems to be the pattern.
Your thoughts on S/N?
If we just filled in the gaps, looks like INTP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> IxTP seems to be the pattern.
> Your thoughts on S/N?
> If we just filled in the gaps, looks like INTP.


BY DESCRIPTIONS I WILL GO WITH N, MY Se SUCKS AND Si IS MEH


----------



## Turi

ruri the typer said:


> by descriptions i will go with n, my se sucks and si is meh


awesome


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> @Temizzle, oh help me.


NFP is right I’m pretty sure of it. Question is Fi or Ne dom. It’s really hard for me to say, I used to think fi.


----------



## Mr Castelo

We all know that the answer is yes :wink:


----------



## CultOfPersonality

TEMIZZLE, I FOUND YOU ON THE INTERNET


----------



## CultOfPersonality

temizzle said:


> nfp is right i’m pretty sure of it. Question is fi or ne dom. It’s really hard for me to say, i used to think fi.


you eat so much that you are the cause to the hunger in africa


----------



## Temizzle

Ruri The Typer said:


> you eat so much that you are the cause to the hunger in africa


I am the hunger of Africa, everything else pales in comparison


----------



## Rydori

Hippos are true king of the jungle.

why prowl when you can just stomp to them on death?


----------



## Turi

Elephants are the king of the jungle.
Go and find a 1v1 clip of a lion v an elephant.

King of the jungle my ass - it takes like, 20 lions to drop one adult elephant.


----------



## Rydori

I mean an elephant is rarely aggressive, you'd have to piss them off like pulling their tail or punching their trunk for them to stomp you. If a hippo sees you, it won't like you and rush towards you. Hippo's are something you don't want to mess with, and I'd rather be in a pit with a lion rather than a hippo.


----------



## Pippo

elephants are the king of the jungle

humans are the kings of the world

ISFx


----------



## Reila

Humans are only kings and queens of ruining the lives of other species, even their own, if anything.

Whatever type you want to be, Historical.


----------



## Pippo

Reila said:


> Humans are only kings and queens of ruining the lives of other species, even their own, if anything.
> 
> Whatever type you want to be, Historical.


INFP

never said they were good kings, just that they had great power over the Earth


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Carolus Rex I'm not one bit convinced you're an ESFP.



Ocean Helm said:


> Interesting group of names here - reckful seems the most out of place in this group. In Jung's functions he almost has to be Thinking first, and he also mentioned being a strong J. If you compare him side-by-side with Eric B (another Thinking type), I feel like there are a lot of similarities, the main difference being that Eric B is more subjective and closer to a pure Introverted Thinking type. reckful, on the other hand, balances out his Introverted Thinking with a good amount of Extraverted Thinking.
> 
> The rest in the grouping seem more like Introverted Intuitive types.


Where would I measure up next to those INT folk, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pippo

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Carolus Rex I'm not one bit convinced you're an ESFP.
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Helm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting group of names here - reckful seems the most out of place in this group. In Jung's functions he almost has to be Thinking first, and he also mentioned being a strong J. If you compare him side-by-side with Eric B (another Thinking type), I feel like there are a lot of similarities, the main difference being that Eric B is more subjective and closer to a pure Introverted Thinking type. reckful, on the other hand, balances out his Introverted Thinking with a good amount of Extraverted Thinking.
> 
> The rest in the grouping seem more like Introverted Intuitive types.
> 
> 
> 
> Where would I measure up next to those INT folk, if you don't mind me asking?
Click to expand...

ESFP is a joke.

You seem to have the same kind of "aggressive debate style" as most NTs, not sure about I/E.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Carolus Rex said:


> ESFP is a joke.
> 
> You seem to have the same kind of "aggressive debate style" as most NTs, not sure about I/E.


I understand.

It's funny you mentioned the "aggressive debate style" thingamajig, because not too long ago, someone had suggested I was an INFP, partly because I was too "nice" and too "tactful" to fit with the NT style of debating. Then again, that person was typing me based on my old depressed 2016 self, so I guess that figures.

Anyway, with self-confidence comes the urge to provoke and sting, being the gadfly I am.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed


Soul Kitchen said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESFP is a joke.
> 
> You seem to have the same kind of "aggressive debate style" as most NTs, not sure about I/E.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand.
> 
> It's funny you mentioned the "aggressive debate style" thingamajig, because not too long ago, someone had suggested I was an INFP, partly because I was too "nice" and too "tactful" to fit with the NT style of debating. Then again, that person was typing me based on my old depressed 2016 self, so I guess that figures.
> 
> Anyway, with self-confidence comes the urge to provoke and sting, being the gadfly I am.
Click to expand...

A fan of Socrates are you?

ENTP you are.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Carolus Rex said:


> Correctly typed
> 
> A fan of Socrates are you?
> 
> ENTP you are.


To be honest, I haven't read Plato's Socratic dialogues yet. I just did a little reading about who Socrates was, and found his quote "I know that I know nothing" meaningful. We cannot know what things we don't know, and wisdom comes from being aware of the limitations in our own knowledge and perspective.

I actually did type myself as an ENTP at one point, but I'm too... inwards in how I live and process things. I can go weeks without seeing anyone and think nothing of it, and I have fairly limited mental energy. I live in my head more often than not. The things which I'm passionate about are the things that seal my lips.


----------



## Pippo

Soul Kitchen said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correctly typed
> 
> A fan of Socrates are you?
> 
> ENTP you are.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I haven't read Plato's Socratic dialogues yet. I just did a little reading about who Socrates was, and found his quote "I know that I know nothing" meaningful. We cannot know what things we don't know, and wisdom comes from being aware of the limitations in our own knowledge and perspective.
> 
> I actually did type myself as an ENTP at one point, but I'm too... inwards in how I live and process things. I can go weeks without seeing anyone and think nothing of it, and I have fairly limited mental energy. I live in my head more often than not. The things which I'm passionate about are the things that seal my lips.
Click to expand...

"Gadfly" was what I was referring to, if you didn't catch it.

Under that definition, that might mark me as an ENTJ (or P), and I'm fairly certain that doesn't fit well, but c'est la vie.

Speaking of Plato, it depends on if you favor the Aristotellian of Platonic approach to typology's I/E.

A: If he displays extraverted behavior, he is an extravert.

P: Where does he get his energy from? What's his inferior function?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Carolus Rex said:


> "Gadfly" was what I was referring to, if you didn't catch it.
> 
> Under that definition, that might mark me as an ENTJ (or P), and I'm fairly certain that doesn't fit well, but c'est la vie.
> 
> Speaking of Plato, it depends on if you favor the Aristotellian of Platonic approach to typology's I/E.
> 
> A: If he displays extraverted behavior, he is an extravert.
> 
> P: Where does he get his energy from? What's his inferior function?


Yeah, I got what you were getting at with "gadfly".

Regardless of whether I was going for the Aristotelian or Platonic approach, I'd be an introvert either way.

A: I spend most of my time in isolation and enjoy it. I display positive introverted behaviour, therefore I'm introverted.

B: As you're aware, I'm a dichotomies guy, so the inferior function is not something I'd engage here. Where does my energy come from? My muse, for the most part. Even though I do have a certain appetite for novelty of perspectives and experience, too much time out of my headspace is exhausting, and the external stimulus I seek out serves primarily to provide input for my muse.


----------



## Pippo

Soul Kitchen said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Gadfly" was what I was referring to, if you didn't catch it.
> 
> Under that definition, that might mark me as an ENTJ (or P), and I'm fairly certain that doesn't fit well, but c'est la vie.
> 
> Speaking of Plato, it depends on if you favor the Aristotellian of Platonic approach to typology's I/E.
> 
> A: If he displays extraverted behavior, he is an extravert.
> 
> P: Where does he get his energy from? What's his inferior function?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got what you were getting at with "gadfly".
> 
> Regardless of whether I was going for the Aristotelian or Platonic approach, I'd be an introvert either way.
> 
> A: I spend most of my time in isolation and enjoy it. I display positive introverted behaviour, therefore I'm introverted.
> 
> B: As you're aware, I'm a dichotomies guy, so the inferior function is not something I'd engage here. Where does my energy come from? My muse, for the most part. Even though I do have a certain appetite for novelty of perspectives and experience, too much time out of my headspace is exhausting, and the external stimulus I seek out serves primarily to provide input for my muse.
Click to expand...

Then you're simple and not confusing.

Admirable, and difficult to accomplish.

INTP


----------



## Crowbo

of corpse!


----------



## Temizzle

Elephants ain’t shit. Hippos are lions biggest threat, but they live in different territories so it doesn’t matter. Fucking hippos. 

Yes to above


----------



## Max

Why do I keep getting @Temizzle to type?

Is cupid being stupid? D:


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> Why do I keep getting @Temizzle to type?
> 
> Is cupid being stupid? D:


Uhhhh if cupid is involved then yes, stupid is right. 

LIE sx/so 8??


----------



## Max

Temizzle said:


> Uhhhh if cupid is involved then yes, stupid is right.
> 
> LIE sx/so 8??


I have thought about ENTJ and ENFJ before and LIE and EIE in Socioncis (Ni subtypes)


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> I have thought about ENTJ and ENFJ before and LIE and EIE in Socioncis (Ni subtypes)


And 8?


----------



## Turi

@VirtualInsanity - xSxP, leaning E.


----------



## Varyafiriel

My best guess would be INFJ


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> @Turi actually showed me on that one.
> 
> Though I applied it to Socionics, which lead to the conclusion of LII (INTj)


Nice, yeah I think the J/P is so backwards with introverts in MBTI


----------



## Enoch

EVERYONE, l WAS IN AN NE GRIP.

IT SEEMS I AM DOING EVERYTHING I CAN TO NOT BE AN ENFP, IT HAS BEEN LIKE THIS SINCE THE BEGINNING.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Nice, yeah I think the J/P is so backwards with introverts in MBTI


I've heard the following regarding socionics to MBTI:
INTj = INTJ
INTj = INTP
INTj = INTx


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> I've heard the following regarding socionics to MBTI:
> INTj = INTJ
> INTj = INTP
> INTj = INTx


I believe I'm very likely INFx, and in socionics I get strong IEI (INFp) over EII (INFj). My top ones are IEI and IEE (ENFp).

WTF @Enoch? ISFJ now lol


----------



## Enoch

I DO NOT WANT TO BE A BLOODY ENFP, PLEASE CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE, @Carolus Rex, CONVINCE ME I'M NOT AN ENFP THE SAME WAY YOU CONVINCED YOURSELF THAT YOU AREN'T AN ISTJ, THIS IS DEEPLY TROUBLING ME.
@Turi, HELP, HAVE MERCY ON ME.


----------



## Enoch

PERSON ABOVE IS INTP


----------



## Enoch

THANK YOU SWEETHEART


----------



## Enoch

AND YOU ARE INTP YOURSELF, WHICH MEANS YOU ARE RIGHT


----------



## Enoch

GENIUS, YOU HAVE LOGICALLY PROVED YOU ARE INTP, WHICH IS WHAT INTPS DO


----------



## Enoch

I AM SO ENTHRALLED BY YOUR LOGICAL GENIUS


----------



## Enoch

INTP


----------



## Enoch

YES


----------



## BranchMonkey

Just, "No."


----------



## Enoch

BUT I LOGICALLY PROVED IT, YOU ARE INFP ALSO


----------



## Enoch

I WILL LOGICALLY PROVE IT AGAIN, INTP FOR ABOVE, WHICH MEANS I AM INTP, WHICH MEANS I AM LOGICALLY CORRECT


----------



## Enoch

INTP, WELL PROVEN, AND AXIOMATICALLY PROVEN AGAIN


----------



## Knave

Try the Reinin dichotomies, @Enoch


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> That could just as easily be Ti or Fi.
> 
> What makes you think it's Si?


sounds similar to it.


----------



## Enoch

BUT I HAVE NO COMPREHENSION OF LOGIC


----------



## Knave

Enoch said:


> BUT I HAVE NO COMPREHENSION OF LOGIC


You will never be satisfied with a type, and in 3 years you'll be on here doing the same thing, circling around in hysteria


----------



## Pippo

Rydori said:


> sounds similar to it.


It also sounds similar, if not more similar, to Ji.

So what makes you think it's Si over Ji?


----------



## Enoch

Knave said:


> You will never be satisfied with a type, and in 3 years you'll be on here doing the same thing, circling around in hysteria


BUT I HAVE BEEN TYPED AS ENFP FOR TWO MONTHS

JUST DON'T WANT TO BE ONE, MAKES ME FEEL SICK


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> BUT I HAVE BEEN TYPED AS ENFP FOR TWO MONTHS
> 
> JUST DON'T WANT TO BE ONE, MAKES ME FEEL SICK


Classic ENFP. The type switching actually confirms it lol. Inferior Si out the butt.

I think I have a 5 fox rather than a 7


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> It also sounds similar, if not more similar, to Ji.
> 
> So what makes you think it's Si over Ji?


uhhh, nevermind.

ENTJ 8w7 4w5 9w1 for above


----------



## Literally Gone

I don't know anymore. You sure aren't a bloody normie! 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> I don't know anymore. You sure aren't a bloody normie!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I'm 50% normie 50% hyper.


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed


Rydori said:


> uhhh, nevermind.


So what left do you have that suggests I'm an Si-dom over any other possibility?


----------



## Turi

I am bamboozled that people are still talking about @Carolus Rex and his relationship or lack thereof with introverted sensation.

Feels like it's been months.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> I am bamboozled that people are still talking about @Carolus Rex and his relationship or lack thereof with introverted sensation.
> 
> Feels like it's been months.


Let me think...

I think it started in... December?

Late November maybe?

Somewhere around then.

I know pretty damn well you're a Ti-user.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Maybe INTJ?


----------



## Enoch

alYEAra


----------



## Enoch

mmmmmm, just tasted McDonald's fries in BBQ Sauce without having eaten any whilst scrolling through this thread.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Correctly typed
> 
> So what left do you have that suggests I'm an Si-dom over any other possibility?


Well, I lack the willpower to explain more evidence other than the one I listed before, (please don't ask anymore for the evidence). So I'm just going to submit and say ITJ type.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Let me think...
> 
> I think it started in... December?
> 
> Late November maybe?
> 
> Somewhere around then.
> 
> I know pretty damn well you're a Ti-user.


That's still one-two months of Groundhog Day.
Of course I'm an introverted thinking type - hence IxTx.
@Rydori - does this sound like you?



> Quiet, friendly, responsible, and conscientious, you can be counted on to meet your obligations. Friends describe you as thorough, painstaking, and accurate.
> 
> You are loyal and considerate, noticing and remembering specifics about—and concerned with the feelings of—those you care about. At home and at work, you strive for order and harmony.


Do others see you like this?



> You are unassuming and quiet, often putting the needs of others—especially family members—ahead of your own. You are uncomfortable with confrontation and will go a long way to accommodate others, although your respect for traditions and people’s feelings can lead you to challenge actions you view as hurtful or insensitive.
> 
> People see your values, your desire for structure and closure, and your kindness. What they may not see is the wealth of rich, accurate internal impressions and memories you carry with you.


Would you agree or disagree with the following?


CONSCIENTIOUS 
PATIENT 
DETAILED 
PRACTICAL
DEVOTED	
PROTECTIVE 
LOYAL 
RESPONSIBLE 
METICULOUS 
SERVICE-MINDED 
ORGANIZED 
TRADITIONAL


----------



## Literally Gone

How would I know about anyone?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> That's still one-two months of Groundhog Day.
> Of course I'm an introverted thinking type - hence IxTx.
> 
> @Rydori - does this sound like you?
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> Do others see you like this?
> 
> First part, yes although traditional would be a less concern of mine.
> 
> Would you agree or disagree with the following?
> 
> 
> CONSCIENTIOUS - yes
> PATIENT - not really, can be quite aggressive
> DETAILED - yes
> PRACTICAL - yes
> DEVOTED - depends on whether I am really on the mood, if its something I really care about then yes, if not so much then no
> PROTECTIVE - yes
> LOYAL - yes
> RESPONSIBLE -questionable, not really
> METICULOUS - very
> SERVICE-MINDED - quite so
> ORGANIZED - depends on context, in surface yes, more at hoe and relax state, not really
> TRADITIONAL - no


Most are quite relating, so yes.


----------



## Literally Gone

Wondering if @Asmodaeus is an ENTJ...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

ATNL
IDK what it stands for, but just take it as meaning you're special.


----------



## Literally Gone

truth explorer said:


> ATNL
> IDK what it stands for, but just take it as meaning you're special.


That's a bit of a jump from INTP... completely opposite cognitive functions...


----------



## Turi

Rydori said:


> Most are quite relating, so yes.


I wonder how traditional ISxJ types truly are, and what exactly tradition means to them.

I'm not really sure how tradition crept into introverted sensing type descriptions.


----------



## Literally Gone

truth explorer said:


> nah, not since this morning.


You're interesting...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> I think you may be actually an ESFJ in denial.


No, YOU'RE an ESFJ in denial.
You do have eyes, a tongue, a nose, and ears, and...possibly skin, you know. You extrovert, you.


----------



## Rydori

truth explorer said:


> No, YOU'RE an ESFJ in denial.
> You do have eyes, a tongue, a nose, and ears, and...possibly skin, you know. You extrovert, you.












Tell me, does this look extroverted to you?


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> Tell me, does this look extroverted to you?


But you showed us this on discord...
You mean it's not you?!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> Tell me, does this look extroverted to you?


I wish I had access to my photoshop now, I would put all those things on it and say yes h:


----------



## Literally Gone

truth explorer said:


> I wish I had access to my photoshop now, I would put all those things on it and say yes h:


I can do that for you 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> But you showed us this on discord...
> You mean it's not you?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Nah, sorry to spread the news but that wasn't me. its my catfish ego.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Tell me, does this look extroverted to you?


----------



## Lunacik

@Brick
Ok. I did it. I stopped lying/denying. Your turn.

Also, I just realized I know nothing about ESFJ. Whats the function stack, even?


----------



## Rydori

truth explorer said:


> @Brick
> Ok. I did it. I stopped lying/denying. Your turn.
> 
> Also, I just realized I know nothing about ESFJ. Whats the function stack, even?


Fe>Si>Ne>Ti

Fe>Se>Ni>Ti for Harold's theory (I think).

Their essentially the stereotypical soccer mom.


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> Fe>Si>Ne>Ti
> 
> Fe>Se>Ni>Ti for Harold's theory (I think).
> 
> Their essentially the stereotypical soccer mom.


Oh. Ok. Umm...
Go team go?
:redcard:
Now everyone drop and give me 200.

Did I do it right?

I think I broke this part of the "type mood ring."


----------



## Literally Gone

@truth explorer, @Brick has been unmasked as the extrovert he really is!


----------



## Literally Gone

truth explorer said:


> Oh. Ok. Umm...
> Go team go?
> :redcard:
> Now everyone drop and give me 200.
> 
> Did I do it right?
> 
> I think I broke this part of the "type mood ring."


ESTJ Confirmed!


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> @*truth explorer*, @*Brick* has been unmasked as the extrovert he really is!
> 
> View attachment 762706


 @Brick...that's your face???
I changed my mind. ENFP.


----------



## Rydori

truth explorer said:


> Oh. Ok. Umm...
> Go team go?
> :redcard:
> Now everyone drop and give me 200.
> 
> Did I do it right?
> 
> I think I broke this part of the "type mood ring."


That's more of the strict ESTJ coach, but whatever will do since they're the same thing essentially.




Literally God said:


> @truth explorer, @Brick has been unmasked as the extrovert he really is!
> 
> View attachment 762706


Oh no I have been exposed! My identity has now leaked and people know my true self!
I must hide!


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> That's more of the strict ESTJ coach, but whatever will do since they're the same thing essentially.


Or it could be...that time.


----------



## Literally Gone

@confusedasheck I don't blame you...


----------



## Lunacik

Time to go! Toodles.


----------



## Turi

@truth explorer is an INTP.

Not that anybody cares - but I know that some people who frequent this thread were interested in how I would describe 'Te'.

I've outlined that, as well as my thoughts on 'Ti', 'Ni' and 'Ne' in this post.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

DO YOU KNOW DE WAY MY BROTHA
@Athena - MY QUEEN!!! I FINALLY FOUND YOU.


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> Knave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, but just because he doesn't accept the modern theory and substitutes it with Jung's alleged intended theory doesn't mean he's looping.
> 
> Ti-Ni/Ni-Ti is basically a trip to Schizopolis.
> 
> What you'd have to make an argument for, more likely, would be Ni-Fe over Ti-Ne/Ni-Te.
> 
> 
> 
> And Ti-Se. But now you’re open to different theories? Haha. I too liken to the possibility of dom and aux functions going in the same direction, but in terms of Turi’s case it seems to project in an unhealthy, almost hostile way, discrediting others when they oppose him, with undertones of alluding to them as ignorant or foolish. He presents a case then gets defensive, at least from the perception of many, many people on this forum. His persona leads one to perceive an individual looping, and Ti-Ni looping to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impartiality impartiality, I need thee.
> 
> To accept that as a general attitude, you'd need to find evidence of him overall displaying those traits towards people who question him or his theories without them particularly inciting negative responses in the first place.
> 
> What specific traits besides defensiveness allude to a Ti-Ni loop? Are you familiar with how a Ti-Ni loop manifests?
Click to expand...

Dude, you don't need "evidence" cited for every claim made. It's clear as day. Do you believe it's just random that many, many people have a problem with him? He's brazen and has blatantly insulted people on this forum, whether direct or indirect. There are patterns and if you haven't noticed them, and need facts and evidence for everything, why do you think most believe you're ISTJ. Patterns. Can you not see beyond what's visible? And it's poignantly visible how Turi's persona creates discord for him in relation to others.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, but just because he doesn't accept the modern theory and substitutes it with Jung's alleged intended theory doesn't mean he's looping.
> 
> Ti-Ni/Ni-Ti is basically a trip to Schizopolis.
> 
> What you'd have to make an argument for, more likely, would be Ni-Fe over Ti-Ne/Ni-Te.
> 
> 
> 
> And Ti-Se. But now you’re open to different theories? Haha. I too liken to the possibility of dom and aux functions going in the same direction, but in terms of Turi’s case it seems to project in an unhealthy, almost hostile way, discrediting others when they oppose him, with undertones of alluding to them as ignorant or foolish. He presents a case then gets defensive, at least from the perception of many, many people on this forum. His persona leads one to perceive an individual looping, and Ti-Ni looping to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impartiality impartiality, I need thee.
> 
> To accept that as a general attitude, you'd need to find evidence of him overall displaying those traits towards people who question him or his theories without them particularly inciting negative responses in the first place.
> 
> What specific traits besides defensiveness allude to a Ti-Ni loop? Are you familiar with how a Ti-Ni loop manifests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you don't need "evidence" cited for every claim made. It's clear as day. Do you believe it's just random that many, many people have a problem with him? He's brazen and has blatantly insulted people on this forum, whether direct or indirect. There are patterns and if you haven't noticed them, and need facts and evidence for everything, why do you think most believe you're ISTJ. Patterns. Can you not see beyond what's visible? And it's poignantly visible how Turi's persona creates discord for him in relation to others.
Click to expand...

Please don't start questioning my type in something unrelated. What patterns you, along with a certain Robin, don't seem to go off of much more than vague impressions with a few false, but understandably so, premises.

It makes your claim better if you try to account for the whole and not just his activity on this thread or another thread. The use of the word "evidence" might have set you off, but it will do you some justice to at least examine his activity elsewhere, acknowledging the context, and then decide whether someone else is in a crippled mental state. Maybe the word "evidence" would be better substituted with "examine the whole."

The proof isn't "all around me" because I'm seeing certain snippets of the whole, and often enough I've mostly seen him being hostile when provoked.

If you've noticed, I work more often without evidence or just using pseudo-evidence for claims.


----------



## Knave

Fair enough, @Carolus Rex. And my perceptions come from the whole of this forum and others, from the time I came here, over many threads. Obviously I don't know him irl, but from everything gathered in many threads over months scouring, I've noticed his general disposition has created many instances of, "Well I'm just gonna block you," or aggressive arguments that become insulting from both parties involved.

I didn't mean to question your type, sorry. I was making a point in relation to patterns, and what can be perceived, which in this case, is merely text on a personality forum. So, I'm in no way saying my perceptions are correct, only perceiving what's before me. I love peering through all perspectives, especially within the context of personality theory.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Fair enough, @Carolus Rex. And my perceptions come from the whole of this forum and others, from the time I came here, over many threads. Obviously I don't know him irl, but from everything gathered in many threads over months scouring, I've noticed his general disposition has created many instances of, "Well I'm just gonna block you," or aggressive arguments that become insulting from both parties involved.
> 
> I didn't mean to question your type, sorry. I was making a point in relation to patterns, and what can be perceived, which in this case, is merely text on a personality forum. So, I'm in no way saying my perceptions are correct, only perceiving what's before me. I love peering through all perspectives, especially within the context of personality theory.


There's one last hole you'll have to plug, assuming those premises are true.

What do you define as an Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni loop, and how are you sure his aggressive attitude isn't simply the result of weak feeling?


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> There's one last hole you'll have to plug, assuming those premises are true.
> 
> What do you define as an Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni loop, and how are you sure his aggressive attitude isn't simply the result of weak feeling?


Weak feeling, yes, comes into play. But if I was to theorize a Ti-Ni loop it would be a constant search or aim in discovering something, on some kind of crusade, the mind going back and forth creating certainties within the moment then re-analyzing the thoughts and readjusting after some more thought, again coming to another certainty in the moment then analyzing, only to find another flaw, the cycle going on and on. And during these “insights” of momentary clarity, this certainty is undeniable in the moment and anybody who disagrees will be perceived by the looper as an attack against the looper’s character, knowledge, insights, etc. And considering Turi is almost certainly a type 5, this is my understanding of how an ISTP type 5 looping would act—in theory, subjectively, of course.


----------



## Ocean Helm

The problem with the loop theory in Turi's case, which happens to be associated with an issue with the loop theory in general, is that you somehow have to reconcile Turi having higher Se than Ni, or higher Fe than Ti, neither of which make any sense based on the available evidence. So in order to say that Turi has aux-Se or aux-Fe, you have to take a gigantic leap of faith in your interpretation of Grant stacks, that the potency of Ti and Ni are evidence that an aux-Se or aux-Fe is sandwiched in between them and actually is of a higher order than either Ni or Ti. It would be one thing if the Grant stack was in any way backed up or confirmed by some kind of evidence, but in fact all the evidence as a whole seems to point in the opposite direction. So put your figurative wings on and jump off of the Empire State Building, but don't expect to fly.


----------



## Knave

Ocean Helm said:


> The problem with the loop theory in Turi's case, which happens to be associated with an issue with the loop theory in general, is that you somehow have to reconcile Turi having higher Se than Ni, or higher Fe than Ti, neither of which make any sense based on the available evidence. So in order to say that Turi has aux-Se or aux-Fe, you have to take a gigantic leap of faith in your interpretation of Grant stacks, that the potency of Ti and Ni are evidence that an aux-Se or aux-Fe is sandwiched in between them and actually is of a higher order than either Ni or Ti. It would be one thing if the Grant stack was in any way backed up or confirmed by some kind of evidence, but in fact all the evidence as a whole seems to point in the opposite direction. So put your figurative wings on and jump off of the Empire State Building, but don't expect to fly.


Well said. In terms of the Grant model it’s the only thing that makes sense for Turi’s case with regards to his persona on these forums, that he’s a looping ISTP or INFJ—or, seemingly more viable in terms of logic, he leads with Ti and Ni, which would align with the theory that lead functions orient in the same direction. All we have to do is understand Turi and we can solve this dilemma with precise accuracy, haha. He is the key to unlock this perplexing chest.


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's one last hole you'll have to plug, assuming those premises are true.
> 
> What do you define as an Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni loop, and how are you sure his aggressive attitude isn't simply the result of weak feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Weak feeling, yes, comes into play. But if I was to theorize a Ti-Ni loop it would be a constant search or aim in discovering something, on some kind of crusade, the mind going back and forth creating certainties within the moment then re-analyzing the thoughts and readjusting after some more thought, again coming to another certainty in the moment then analyzing, only to find another flaw, the cycle going on and on. And during these “insights” of momentary clarity, this certainty is undeniable in the moment and anybody who disagrees will be perceived by the looper as an attack against the looper’s character, knowledge, insights, etc. And considering Turi is almost certainly a type 5, this is my understanding of how an ISTP type 5 looping would act—in theory, subjectively, of course.
Click to expand...

Just sounds like Ti being Ti, lol


----------



## Temizzle

I don’t understand why you people keep arguing in circles. There’s nothing left to prove, it’s all been shown already. 

There is a clear ISTJ and a clear INFJ in this thread, both stubbornly in denial even though they both know deep down what they are.
We’ve got Enoch who switches types every other day cuz of his inferior Si — clear ENFP. 
We’ve got Rydori who finally settled on the correct ISFJ. 
And we’ve got Knave who’s quite clearly an INFP but taking time to settle on type. 

I mean what benefit is it talking about shit that’s already known in circles?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Temizzle

Accurately typed, and in this instance, pleasing me.


----------



## Crowbo

I think so


----------



## Pippo

Et tuus.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Crowbo

Leaning heavily toward INTP; tries too hard to come across as extraverted in selfies--one example; and his posts read either INTP or a careful, reserved INFP--not gonna give anything away, especially 'cause for some reason too many people think "T" or thinker means genius, and F or feeler means inferior cry baby. I like the young man whatever his type.


----------



## Enoch

@Carolus Rex

Been saying it for *years*, ISTJ in denial.

Types in contention for me:

ENFP
ESFP
ISFP
INFP
INTP
ENTP
ESTP
INFJ
ISTJ
INTJ
ENFJ


----------



## Temizzle

BranchMonkey said:


> Temizzle
> 
> Accurately typed, and in this instance, pleasing me.


If that’s the case, then I enjoy pleasing you


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Carolus Rex

ISTJ, not current one; not INTJ. That's what the posts point to, anyway. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## CultOfPersonality

guys, Rex is INFJ, what is wrong with you people???!!?!?!?!


yes for the above, some kind of NF, I guess.


I AM ISTJ.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Ebola

My gut doesn't lead me astray too often: You are not an ISTJ. *Big eye roll.


----------



## Temizzle

Ebola said:


> guys, Rex is INFJ, what is wrong with you people???!!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> yes for the above, some kind of NF, I guess.
> 
> 
> I AM ISTJ.


Makin fun of me kid? Fuckin NFP


----------



## CultOfPersonality

@BranchMonkey ohhh... too bad, this is my favorite type, that's why I like Rex <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 :tongue: :happy:


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed


BranchMonkey said:


> @Carolus Rex
> 
> ISTJ, not current one; not INTJ. That's what the posts point to, anyway. ¯\_(?)_/¯


What are the major pointers that you see?


----------



## Literally Gone

ENFP in denial..........................................................


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> Makin fun of me kid? Fuckin NFP













I can't stop looking at your picture <3 <3 <3


----------



## Literally Gone

Serious enfp here!


----------



## Knave

Temizzle said:


> I don’t understand why you people keep arguing in circles. There’s nothing left to prove, it’s all been shown already.
> 
> There is a clear ISTJ and a clear INFJ in this thread, both stubbornly in denial even though they both know deep down what they are.
> We’ve got Enoch who switches types every other day cuz of his inferior Si — clear ENFP.
> We’ve got Rydori who finally settled on the correct ISFJ.
> And we’ve got Knave who’s quite clearly an INFP but taking time to settle on type.
> 
> I mean what benefit is it talking about shit that’s already known in circles?


Lol. Pretty accurate analysis from our little box of absurdity. This thread is a parody of itself. When one’s feeling down, all it takes is a gander in this thread for a chuckle.


----------



## Max

@Knave seems accurately typed.


----------



## Enoch

Knave said:


> This circle-jerk is still happening? A hilariously ironic thread.
> 
> TMLT search for their type by others mainly with the sole perpose of searching for their own type


ISTJ.

TMLT experience déjà vu.


----------



## BranchMonkey

VirtualInsanity comes across as an angry extravert, most likely type: ESFP. I'm open to seeing reason, but i haven't seen any yet.

Knave is an INFP. Yes, I could give reasons for it--then get banned, so I will assert the obvious: INFP caught in the web of "thinkers" are superior, which is a shame (this net effect) because you got so much creativity to unleash when you back away from your knavery fantasies.


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> Lol. Pretty accurate analysis from our little box of absurdity. This thread is a parody of itself. When one’s feeling down, all it takes is a gander in this thread for a chuckle.


Despite the lack of actual visual analysis, fully dissecting someone personality type here could be difficult. However in this case with many posters here being quite regular, it would take just a little observation to get a slightly clear picture of their type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

BranchMonkey said:


> Knave is an INFP. Yes, I could give reasons for it--then get banned, so I will assert the obvious: INFP caught in the web of "thinkers" are superior, which is a shame (this net effect) because you got so much creativity to unleash when you back away from your knavery fantasies.


No, no! it's only NTs that are superior! Yee! you are accurately typed!


----------



## BranchMonkey

Brick

"Slight clear"? xD

ISFJ doesn't mesh; maybe ISFP. Then again, I've known too many primitive Christian ISFJs, so my view on this is skewed, I readily admit this.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Literally God said:


> No, no! it's only NTs that are superior! Yee! you are accurately typed!


Bow to me, Jingle God: I call you out; you don't call 'me' out. *Come on, come on--I need $$$ 

ENTP is possible but my gut says maybe, maybe not. 

I'm open to INFP for you; I'm open to INTP for you; and if you stop sharing shitty selfies, posing for affect, not looking into the camera--letting me see your eyes without forced "eyebrow raising" perhaps ENTP will come across visually.

Your posts? Reflect your intelligence, whatever your xNxP type.


----------



## Temizzle

Yes for @VirtualInsanity I could see ESFP 7


----------



## Literally Gone

BranchMonkey said:


> Bow to me, Jingle God: I call you out; you don't call 'me' out. *Come on, come on--I need $$$
> 
> ENTP is possible but my gut says maybe, maybe not.
> 
> I'm open to INFP for you; I'm open to INTP for you; and if you stop sharing shitting selfies, posing for affect, not looking into the camera--letting me see your eyes without forced "eyebrow raising" perhaps ENTP will come across visually.
> 
> Your posts? Reflect your intelligence, whatever your xNxP type.


I just don't know how to take a picture properly...
I do raise my brow all the time tho.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Literally God said:


> I just don't know how to take a picture properly...
> I do raise my brow all the time tho.


It's this selfie trend that doesn't seem to be going away. 

I mean, don't any of you young people have another human being around EVER who can take a photo of you, then you go over to Luna Effects and get rid of a zit or two, fiddle with light adjustment if the photo is too dark or too light (My husband uses a cheap Boost camera phone camera for my photos, so I have work to do to share them), and voila, I'll see you... looking into the camera sometime, right, right!?

Seriously, these selfies don't do much except convey something like, "I was bored, and I wanted to come across a particular way--really close up too--so I took my own photo after posing, and shared this facsimile of a photo without any candor.

Yeah, I do believe you raise your eyebrow: My ISFP mother-in-law does, my ESFP husband does, I would if my muscles there would cooperate: 

It isn't type specific, that's for sure.


----------



## Rydori

BranchMonkey said:


> Brick
> 
> "Slight clear"? xD
> 
> ISFJ doesn't mesh; maybe ISFP. Then again, I've known too many primitive Christian ISFJs, so my view on this is skewed, I readily admit this.


I really could consider ISFP, however I am quite a natural J when it comes tasks in hand. I like to have awareness on how a day will work out and what I will be doing that day based on the time schedule. While I may come off as quite disorganised and highly procrastinating, I’m quite rigid and an absolute trash improviser, I absolute suck at improvising and would need to plan out before hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BranchMonkey

Brick said:


> I really could consider ISFP, however I am quite a natural J when it comes tasks in hand. I like to have awareness on how a day will work out and what I will be doing that day based on the time schedule. While I may come off as quite disorganised and highly procrastinating, I’m quite rigid and an absolute trash improviser, I absolute suck at improvising and would need to plan out before hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just gave some reasons why I type INFJ and INTJ, even INTP but almost never INFP:

I am early, never late; I hate deadlines hanging over my head; I plan my day but leave realistic room (when I think to) for things I cannot control that get in the way of my schedule (injuries, for instance).

As for improvising? I used to not be good at it, but I came up neglected, abused, broke that kept on coming--skin, no money, owned two sets of clothes from childhood through my mid-20s, no kidding... 

And was a single parent, had other reasons to learn to improvise.

Do I prefer it? 

No, but damn, I got good at it because necessity IS the mother of invention, and our brains are plastic.

Anyone who cannot--as opposed to has no need, refuses to--improvise is either stupid (you are not stupid) or rigid (and you don't come across as rigid).

I also have had mystical experiences, according to that definition, and share other INFJ traits.

It's close for me, but I gotta go with INFP because of the possibilities and potential I see in myself and therefore in others.

My Ni is very high and I use that to know other people, i.e. when someone is shocked that I can predict what they'll do or tell them what they've done--during or after one meeting, I tell them the truth:

"I know you that well because I know myself that well." 

That is Fe with Ni in a nutshell; not FiNe.


----------



## Literally Gone

BranchMonkey said:


> It's this selfie trend that doesn't seem to be going away.
> 
> I mean, don't any of you young people have another human being around EVER who can take a photo of you, then you go over to Luna Effects and get rid of a zit or two, fiddle with light adjustment if the photo is too dark or too light (My husband uses a cheap Boost camera phone camera for my photos, so I have work to do to share them), and voila, I'll see you... looking into the camera sometime, right, right!?
> 
> Seriously, these selfies don't do much except convey something like, "I was bored, and I wanted to come across a particular way--really close up too--so I took my own photo after posing, and shared this facsimile of a photo without any candor.
> 
> Yeah, I do believe you raise your eyebrow: My ISFP mother-in-law does, my ESFP husband does, I would if my muscles there would cooperate:
> 
> It isn't type specific, that's for sure.


I very rarely take pictures of myself or have other people take them, I don't need to know what I look like after all.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Yes for @VirtualInsanity I could see ESFP 7


I'm uncertain about your type...


----------



## BranchMonkey

Literally God said:


> I very rarely take pictures of myself or have other people take them, I don't need to know what I look like after all.


Same here, except lately with weight training and for a writing project, I've had my husband take some. However, as you share in the Visual typing thread and such, having someone else take your photo would be logical, and you're logical, ammirite?


----------



## Electra

VirtualInsanity said:


> ESFP 7? Now I want to hear the reasoning for that (no, "vibes" don't count).
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I giving off the angry vibes? lol.
> 
> Do I come across as angry online or something? I have never noticed this, if I do.
> @*Enoch* has come the closest to typing me correctly out of you all
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I have no idea what type you are but I really really like your signature quote "feels like we only go backwards".
Just _had _to say it...sorry to interupt again


----------



## Max

Carolus Rex said:


> Well I think NF is certain.


Somewhere along the line, yeah.


Enoch said:


> What a world we live in.


Yeah, Peanoch.


mp2 said:


> Whoa, whoa WHOA :shocked:
> 
> What's with all this anger? Let's take a deep breath and try to calm down.


... What?


Electra said:


> I have no idea what type you are but I really really like your signature quote "feels like we only go backwards".
> Just _had _to say it...sorry to interupt again


Yeah, it's from a Tame Impala song. It really speaks volumes about society. It just keeps going backwards, lol. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nep2une

Yeah, my impression so far is kinda in line with Branch's... SP.


----------



## Mr Castelo

IxFx for sure, I'm doubtful about type 8.

Edit:

Got ninja'd, the above was for @VirtualInsanity.

I think that @nep2une is correctly typed.


----------



## Rydori

Correct, INTJ is correct.


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> ESFP 7? Now I want to hear the reasoning for that (no, "vibes" don't count).
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I giving off the angry vibes? lol.
> 
> Do I come across as angry online or something? I have never noticed this, if I do.
> @Enoch has come the closest to typing me correctly out of you all
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Well I haven’t seen anything to indicate intuition. What I have seen is a playfulness and desire to interact with people in simple ways to see how they respond. Seems like Se dominance. 

I don’t see the type 8 forcefulness openness / assertiveness. What I do see is a fleeting one foot in one foot out playfulness that I see in a lot of 7s.


----------



## Max

nep2une said:


> Yeah, my impression so far is kinda in line with Branch's... SP.


Probably typed correctly.


Mr Castelo said:


> IxFx for sure, I'm doubtful about type 8.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Got ninja'd, the above was for @VirtualInsanity.
> 
> I think that @nep2une is correctly typed.


Maybe.


Temizzle said:


> Well I haven’t seen anything to indicate intuition. What I have seen is a playfulness and desire to interact with people in simple ways to see how they respond. Seems like Se dominance.
> 
> I don’t see the type 8 forcefulness openness / assertiveness. What I do see is a fleeting one foot in one foot out playfulness that I see in a lot of 7s.


Sometimes the simple things reveal a lot more about a person than their intellectual curiosity and manufactured depth does. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

8s are very scary people. I see one I run into safety!

It's like an angry rhino ready to charge you.


----------



## mp2

VirtualInsanity said:


> ... What?


I was just joking around because of how un-angry you appeared after being charged with being angry. :blushed:


----------



## Turi

* *







Knave said:


> Let’s say we go with Grant’s function model, and look at patterns while we observe @Turi. Then let’s take into account his age and consideration of the tertiary function as a function of value, however you make of it. Going by this, does anyone else see that he seems to be Ti-Ni looping?





Carolus Rex said:


> Could be, but just because he doesn't accept the modern theory and substitutes it with Jung's alleged intended theory doesn't mean he's looping.
> 
> Ti-Ni/Ni-Ti is basically a trip to Schizopolis.
> 
> What you'd have to make an argument for, more likely, would be Ni-Fe over Ti-Ne/Ni-Te.





Knave said:


> And Ti-Se. But now you’re open to different theories? Haha. I too liken to the possibility of dom and aux functions going in the same direction, but in terms of Turi’s case it seems to project in an unhealthy, almost hostile way, discrediting others when they oppose him, with undertones of alluding to them as ignorant or foolish. He presents a case then gets defensive, at least from the perception of many, many people on this forum. His persona leads one to perceive an individual looping, and Ti-Ni looping to be more specific.





Carolus Rex said:


> Impartiality impartiality, I need thee.
> 
> To accept that as a general attitude, you'd need to find evidence of him overall displaying those traits towards people who question him or his theories without them particularly inciting negative responses in the first place.
> 
> What specific traits besides defensiveness allude to a Ti-Ni loop? Are you familiar with how a Ti-Ni loop manifests?





Knave said:


> Dude, you don't need "evidence" cited for every claim made. It's clear as day. Do you believe it's just random that many, many people have a problem with him? He's brazen and has blatantly insulted people on this forum, whether direct or indirect. There are patterns and if you haven't noticed them, and need facts and evidence for everything, why do you think most believe you're ISTJ. Patterns. Can you not see beyond what's visible? And it's poignantly visible how Turi's persona creates discord for him in relation to others.





Carolus Rex said:


> Please don't start questioning my type in something unrelated. What patterns you, along with a certain Robin, don't seem to go off of much more than vague impressions with a few false, but understandably so, premises.
> 
> It makes your claim better if you try to account for the whole and not just his activity on this thread or another thread. The use of the word "evidence" might have set you off, but it will do you some justice to at least examine his activity elsewhere, acknowledging the context, and then decide whether someone else is in a crippled mental state. Maybe the word "evidence" would be better substituted with "examine the whole."
> 
> The proof isn't "all around me" because I'm seeing certain snippets of the whole, and often enough I've mostly seen him being hostile when provoked.
> 
> If you've noticed, I work more often without evidence or just using pseudo-evidence for claims.





Knave said:


> Fair enough, @Carolus Rex. And my perceptions come from the whole of this forum and others, from the time I came here, over many threads. Obviously I don't know him irl, but from everything gathered in many threads over months scouring, I've noticed his general disposition has created many instances of, "Well I'm just gonna block you," or aggressive arguments that become insulting from both parties involved.
> 
> I didn't mean to question your type, sorry. I was making a point in relation to patterns, and what can be perceived, which in this case, is merely text on a personality forum. So, I'm in no way saying my perceptions are correct, only perceiving what's before me. I love peering through all perspectives, especially within the context of personality theory.





Carolus Rex said:


> There's one last hole you'll have to plug, assuming those premises are true.
> 
> What do you define as an Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni loop, and how are you sure his aggressive attitude isn't simply the result of weak feeling?





Knave said:


> Weak feeling, yes, comes into play. But if I was to theorize a Ti-Ni loop it would be a constant search or aim in discovering something, on some kind of crusade, the mind going back and forth creating certainties within the moment then re-analyzing the thoughts and readjusting after some more thought, again coming to another certainty in the moment then analyzing, only to find another flaw, the cycle going on and on. And during these “insights” of momentary clarity, this certainty is undeniable in the moment and anybody who disagrees will be perceived by the looper as an attack against the looper’s character, knowledge, insights, etc. And considering Turi is almost certainly a type 5, this is my understanding of how an ISTP type 5 looping would act—in theory, subjectively, of course.





Ocean Helm said:


> The problem with the loop theory in Turi's case, which happens to be associated with an issue with the loop theory in general, is that you somehow have to reconcile Turi having higher Se than Ni, or higher Fe than Ti, neither of which make any sense based on the available evidence. So in order to say that Turi has aux-Se or aux-Fe, you have to take a gigantic leap of faith in your interpretation of Grant stacks, that the potency of Ti and Ni are evidence that an aux-Se or aux-Fe is sandwiched in between them and actually is of a higher order than either Ni or Ti. It would be one thing if the Grant stack was in any way backed up or confirmed by some kind of evidence, but in fact all the evidence as a whole seems to point in the opposite direction. So put your figurative wings on and jump off of the Empire State Building, but don't expect to fly.





Knave said:


> Well said. In terms of the Grant model it’s the only thing that makes sense for Turi’s case with regards to his persona on these forums, that he’s a looping ISTP or INFJ—or, seemingly more viable in terms of logic, he leads with Ti and Ni, which would align with the theory that lead functions orient in the same direction. All we have to do is understand Turi and we can solve this dilemma with precise accuracy, haha. He is the key to unlock this perplexing chest.















Overnight I somehow turned into a schizoid 'chosen one' stuck in a loop based on an unverifiable personality theory derived from a book about Jesus that doesn't withstand any kind of research and isn't even aligned with the official stance regarding the tertiary function as per table 3.3 of the latest MBTI Manual.

I wouldn't have a clue why everybody thinks I'm hostile and run around discrediting others, I can't even think of a single instance where I've just jumped into a thread looking for a fight, though I do push for the truth, where possible - I meet fire with gasoline, but I don't light the place up unprovoked.

I'm not in a 'crippled mental state', I'm not 'looping', I'm not mentally unhealthy - I'm just a normal guy who prefers the truth above all else and unfortunately that causes confusion and discord when people are attached to their preconceived notions of 'type' and 'functions' as they happen to be around these parts.

I don't just 'block' anyone who disagrees with me, I block people who continuously harass me over multiple threads and disrupt harmony for others. 
I'm not sure I've ever actually insulted anyone, here either outside of 'you're all brick walls' or 'lemmings' generalizations.

I am constantly refining my knowledge and understanding as I go, I refuse to simply read one thing and be like "well, that's it, that's what we should just stick to" and ignore new information, or new insights produced by yours truly - this can occasionally look like I contradict myself, but I genuinely don't care about this so long as I'm on the right path forwards - couldn't give two shits if I contradict myself in the past - eventually, it'll all come together as a cohesive truth.

I completely agree with the post @Ocean Helm made here.


The key to unlocking this 'chest' isn't me, it's all of us - we need to be true to ourselves and who we are - people need to really introspect and think - do you truly resonate with your supposed auxiliary function?
Have you read the appropriate section of Chapter X in Psychological Types?
Do my fellow introverts _truly _relate to having an extraverted 'second favourite' function?

People need to be themselves, and act as themselves, rather than simply trying their hardest to be their 'type', or what is commonly accepted as being their 'type'.


We can do this, we can all work together, and create something new and true - but we simply have to be _honest _with ourselves, we need to stop trying to justify particular typings via such bullshit as 'tertiary' functions.


I see INTJs responding 'as INTJs', I see ENTPs responding 'as ENTPs' etc etc you get the gist - I find this sad, it's dishonest and misleading.
Not all INTJs need to be the same person. There's 16 personality types and like 7 billion people - it's okay to be yourself.

I get this feeling so many people respond in a certain way so nobody accuses them of being a mistype.

I'm an INTJ via MBTI terminology.

I swear, I can be nice, I can be friendly, I play music and can get emotionally involved with it, I say 'mate', I am sometimes aware of my surroundings, I occasionally make poor long-term decisions, I occasionally make poor short-term decisions, my insights are sometimes shithouse, my intuition is sometimes completely fucking off the mark and I wind up looking like a dick, I've been known to invite _someone else_ to come with me to an open mic - not the other way around, I'm not a massive science geek, I've got pretty good hand-eye co-ordination, I don't speak in a monotone voice most of the time, every now and then I care about things.. none of this suddenly makes me not an INTJ, or rules out any particular type.


I think we really need to just accept the fact that the Grant stack is flawed, not credible, doesn't even make logical sense, and we need to work together, united, and remove this weed once and for all.

Surely, considering the amount of us who type as intuitives, we are capable of coming up with ideas that will make this come to fruition.

As a start, I believe we need to flesh out the theory (whatever it is that we settle on), and include comprehensive descriptors that people can relate to, and recognize themselves in (if it's a fit for them) - then, we need to create a website and/or a Facebook group that promotes this theory and clearly identifies why it makes more sense than the Grant stack - supported by as much credible research as possible.

Then, we need to devise some kind of questionnaire/personality test that people can take, and be typed according to our system with.

Then, we need to all spam the absolute shit out of it all around here, TypologyCentral, Reddit, all of the MBTI related Facebook groups - we need to make it known to people in positions of authority - people who others listen to - i.e Dario Nardi, Lenore Thomson etc - absolutely everybody who has written a book other people reference basically, and ask them to provide critique and/or thoughts on the theory.

Alongside this, we need eye-pleasing visuals that people can share about on social media, as well as perhaps a eBook that goes into detail, with crystal clear 'canon' type definitions of what our theory is - whether this is the real MBTI model as outlined by reckful, or whether it is in accordance with the IIEE (introvert) or EEII (extravert) stack that makes sense to me (and others), or *whatever *it is we settle on (I feel like these are almost the same thing and can work beautifully together).

In amongst this, we need to discredit and disprove the Grant stack once and for all, we need to compile every shred of research and evidence we can gather, and produce a bulletproof report that proves, beyond any and all doubt, that the Grant stack simply does not align with the research.

Research we can produce and gather ourselves via surveys and the likes - we need more firepower, what we're doing at the moment isn't enough.
We need some fresh nails to hammer into the old proverbial coffin.

If nobody is on board with this, that's fine, I'll do it myself.
The Grant stack is flawed and people are brainwashed, people are using typology to simply blow smoke up their arse and to claim their favourite labels.

I think it's high time we injected some truth to this whole thing and exposed everything for what it is.
Clearly this idea will be met with opposition by lemmings and people who prefer to deny the truth, that's okay, it flies clean in the face of a lot of sources of authority that people rely on.

But, we _can _do this.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> In amongst this, we need to discredit and disprove the Grant stack once and for all, we need to compile every shred of research and evidence we can gather, and produce a bulletproof report that proves, beyond any and all doubt, that the Grant stack simply does not align with the research.
> 
> Research we can produce and gather ourselves via surveys and the likes - we need more firepower, what we're doing at the moment isn't enough.
> We need some fresh nails to hammer into the old proverbial coffin.
> 
> If nobody is on board with this, that's fine, I'll do it myself.
> The Grant stack is flawed and people are brainwashed, people are using typology to simply blow smoke up their arse and to claim their favourite labels.
> 
> I think it's high time we injected some truth to this whole thing and exposed everything for what it is.
> Clearly this idea will be met with opposition by lemmings and people who prefer to deny the truth, that's okay, it flies clean in the face of a lot of sources of authority that people rely on.
> 
> But, we _can _do this.


Let me ask you a question:

Do you want more to convince people or do you want to correct the system?


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Let me ask you a question:
> 
> Do you want more to convince people or do you want to correct the system?


Both.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Both.


Which do you want more?


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Which do you want more?


Both equally, but need to start with the latter.


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Turi

That was the most INFJ + type 6 speech I've ever read.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> @Turi
> 
> That was the most INFJ + type 6 speech I've ever read.


Why's that?
It wasn't a speech. Just airing some thoughts.
Kinda looks like a speech in hindsight.


----------



## Knave

I'm in @Turi, unfortunately I'll never know my type, and know nothing other than that I know nothing.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Turi said:


> Why's that?
> It wasn't a speech. Just airing some thoughts.
> Kinda looks like a speech in hindsight.


You don't believe in the cognitive functions anymore, but there's a lot of "we" in your post, a clear focus on the community as a whole, which I see as Fe. There's also a clear focus on exposing the truth through evidence and research, and going against what people consider to be "the authority" -- those are 6 themes, more especifically, 6w5. 6s have a problem with authority, they either comply with it, rebel against it, or go back and forth between the two; 6w5 in particular cares _a lot_ about the truth and accuracy, they want something stable, certain, they question everything. I don't think there's a type that fits you better than this, type 5 comes close, but it doesn't quite fit imo.


----------



## Pippo

Correctly typed



Knave said:


> I'm in @Turi, unfortunately I'll never know my type, and know nothing other than that I know nothing.


Imitate Aristotle, not Socrates.

There are bigger things to worry about, but that venture would be a nice hobby.

Edit: Oh yay, my 6,500th post.


----------



## Turi

Mr Castelo said:


> You don't believe in the cognitive functions anymore, but there's a lot of "we" in your post, a clear focus on the community as a whole, which I see as Fe. There's also a clear focus on exposing the truth through evidence and research, and going against what people consider to be "the authority" -- those are 6 themes, more especifically, 6w5. 6s have a problem with authority, they either comply with it, rebel against it, or go back and forth between the two; 6w5 in particular cares _a lot_ about the truth and accuracy, they want something stable, certain, they question everything. I don't think there's a type that fits you better than this, type 5 comes close, but it doesn't quite fit imo.


Re: Enneagram - I'm actually doing a 4 week Enneagram 'test' of sorts, at the moment, via the Progressive Enneagram group on Facebook.
Week one is already down, and I'm pegged as a Type 5 SP at the moment - this can change over the following few weeks, but, at the moment, that's where it's at.

Type 6 doesn't really resonate. Other people tell me about it, I read it, and I'm reading about someone else.
Type 5 feels like I'm actually reading about myself - which I read _somewhere_, is what it should feel like when you accurately identify your type.


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> Edit: Oh yay, my 6,500th post.


Inferior Ne.


----------



## Max

mp2 said:


> I was just joking around because of how un-angry you appeared after being charged with being angry. :blushed:


Yeah, I got that. 

On a side note: I don't understand why people really need to "act" a certain way to try and "prove" that they are a certain type/give off vibes that they are X type. 

It's not how you act or what you know that determines your type, it's how you use your cognition to gain insight into that information and how you use the cognition to solve problems within the world.

Enneagram is the theory behind the behavior and motivations of why people act like they do. 

Some people still don't get that MBTI is the "how people function and process information" theory and Enneagram is the "why do people act this way?" theory.

Acting like X type doesn't make you X type in the same way that living in a garage doesn't make you a car. You're born with these functional processes and you die with them. You can try to develop them better, but you can never become X type by acting like X type. 

/Just wanted to get this off my mind. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## BranchMonkey

Still often give an angry vibe; I take back ESFP, however; I'm cool like that.

NOTE: Terse would probably be a better fit than angry. *recalcitrant.


----------



## Pippo

Yes to above.


VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah, I got that.
> 
> On a side note: I don't understand why people really need to "act" a certain way to try and "prove" that they are a certain type/give off vibes that they are X type.
> 
> It's not how you act or what you know that determines your type, it's how you use your cognition to gain insight into that information and how you use the cognition to solve problems within the world.
> 
> Enneagram is the theory behind the behavior and motivations of why people act like they do.
> 
> Some people still don't get that MBTI is the "how people function and process information" theory and Enneagram is the "why do people act this way?" theory.
> 
> Acting like X type doesn't make you X type in the same way that living in a garage doesn't make you a car. You're born with these functional processes and you die with them. You can try to develop them better, but you can never become X type by acting like X type.
> 
> /Just wanted to get this off my mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I seem to only be able to think about this visually.










Inside is the Internal Behavior and Cognition, and it holds up the external "personality" using the tools at its own disposition. The External Personality is the only personality that is observable, and it can only give certain insights into the IB&C.

Because the different sets of IB&Cs act similarly, the external behavior will most likely also act similarly. The glimpses, though extremely useful, are equally as extremely rare to find.

That's the general theory behind using what we have to see inside.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Mr Castelo said:


> @Turi
> 
> That was the most INFJ + type 6 speech I've ever read.


It's really hard to imagine an INFJ being that confrontational. Also, the idea of INFJ being a likely type for leaders of opposition movements is pretty funny. It's like some people have never actually met INFJs and just have this weird image about what they are.

To borrow from a study involving third party observers choosing adjectives to describe *actual INFJs*: sincere, sympathetic, unassuming, submissive, weak. That is the reality-based interpretation of what INFJs look like to the outside world.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Ocean Helm said:


> It's really hard to imagine an INFJ being that confrontational. Also, the idea of INFJ being a likely type for leaders of opposition movements is pretty funny. It's like some people have never actually met INFJs and just have this weird image about what they are.
> 
> To borrow from a study involving third party observers choosing adjectives to describe *actual INFJs*: sincere, sympathetic, unassuming, submissive, weak. That is the reality-based interpretation of what INFJs look like to the outside world.


I don't agree with weak, but otherwise is fits. I agree with your opinion RE Turi.

Your type: Correct.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Ocean Helm said:


> It's really hard to imagine an INFJ being that confrontational. Also, the idea of INFJ being a likely type for leaders of opposition movements is pretty funny. It's like some people have never actually met INFJs and just have this weird image about what they are.


I never said anything about INFJs being a likely type for leaders of opposition movements, don't force your assumptions on me. Also, if you can't imagine INFJs being confrontational, maybe you lack some imagination. In any case, it's clear to me that we both have different views on what types are, so I prefer to avoid getting in an argument with you as I assure you it will lead to nowhere.


----------



## Ocean Helm

BranchMonkey said:


> I don't agree with weak, but otherwise is fits. I agree with your opinion RE Turi.
> 
> Your type: Correct.


Hey do you agree with "artistic, reflective, sensitive, careless, lazy" for INFP? It seems like they wait until the last adjectives to sting you.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Hey do you agree with "artistic, reflective, sensitive, careless, lazy" for INFP? It seems like they wait until the last adjectives to sting you.


They should lead with the negatives, so people will think "oh, shit, well I guess I'm lazy and careless.." and then read the upsides afterwards.

Otherwise it's like people just take the positives and gloss over the negatives, as if they don't really apply to them.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> They should lead with the negatives, so people will think "oh, shit, well I guess I'm lazy and careless.." and then read the upsides afterwards.
> 
> Otherwise it's like people just take the positives and gloss over the negatives, as if they don't really apply to them.


Well, no offense, but you've ruined the objectivity of the answers that will be given to those questions by saying that before the answers are given.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Ocean Helm said:


> Hey do you agree with "artistic, reflective, sensitive, careless, lazy" for INFP? It seems like they wait until the last adjective to sting you.


Nah, I don't agree with the broad-brush INFP descriptions, so often coming from youtube, various web sites, or heck, people online. 

Take Bob Dylan (INFP); take Carl Jung (some posit he was INFP); take E.B. White (definitely INFP); take Kris Kristofferson (INFP); let's not forget the one who wrote the damn MBTI Bible: Myers Briggs:

What do they have in common. Rhetorical. Not careless or lazy, that's for sure; and only some were creative in the main way that word gets used.

This is interesting, however: 

I went to a large shabbat service this past Saturday, never been, introduced myself to a woman who within seconds said, "You're an artist of some kind, creative, aren't you?" 

I was shocked, said, "How can you know that?" and she smiled, waved loosely a circle around me and said, "It's your presence, how you're dressed, talk." 

I looked at what I was wearing: Gray jacket, navy blue skirt over grey leggings, brown Merrill boots, no makeup, no jewelry, plain midnight blue tee shirt... 

I said, "I wrote and published for more than 30 years... How'd you do that; are you an artist?" 

She said, "Oh, no, I just watch, I pay attention, I don't know--" I cut her off, grinning, said, "You're an observer," and she said, "Yes, that fits."

She never intimated I was dressed careless or appeared lazy." xD

ADDITION: I liken a lot of the descriptions to astrology charting for types. They talk up a particular type, lots of positive stuff, toss in a few negatives to make it seem believable to the gullible, and bam, another one bites the zodiac wheel as it goes round. Suckers, time, and dentures... go together ad infinitum.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Mr Castelo said:


> I never said anything about INFJs being a likely type for leaders of opposition movements, don't force your assumptions on me. Also, if you can't imagine INFJs being confrontational, maybe you lack some imagination. In any case, it's clear to me that we both have different views on what types are, so I prefer to avoid getting in an argument with you as I assure you it will lead to nowhere.


Sorry, I didn't mean to attribute that belief to you. I sort of meant it as an aside but never made that clear.

Also does that lack of imagination mean I can be a not-ISTJ ISTJ like @Carolus Rex? :blushed:

To explain further though, I don't really like overgeneralizing types but if you are to amp up INFJ traits to make someone of an archetypal INFJ, yes they will generally not willingly go against the grain in situations like this when it's so easy not to. Sure you can imagine someone who is 51% I, 51% N, 51% F, and 51% J and in all the ways that would lead them to behave this way so it's literally easy to imagine, but I guess I meant someone who was comfortably INFJ in all 4 axes.

Of course, all this probably is irrelevant, because you probably have a much different vision of what an INFJ is, one which is based in... imagination... rather than reality.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@BranchMonkey at least it doesn't mean that INFPs are lazy as a whole, but just that outside observers used that adjective more for them than they did for the other types. And I guess I can see how that'd happen, as well as the other adjectives. But I certainly don't agree with the idea that INFPs are doomed to being lazy, or INFJs are doomed to being weak.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Ocean Helm

My husband says I work harder than he does--and he's known me coming up on 30 years "and" he works almost non-stop, so lazy doesn't fit me, but I will say I do most of my work alone, so out and about others say I am friendly, laid back, "do your own thing" and otherwise chill which I suppose could mean, to some, "lazy" but here's a song where lazy isn't a bad thing:

Go to 13 minutes 48 seconds for the song, Good Time Lady (An INTJ friend dedicated it to me):


----------



## Mr Castelo

Ocean Helm said:


> Also does that lack of imagination mean I can be a not-ISTJ ISTJ like @Carolus Rex? :blushed:


That's your assumption, Carolus Rex has nothing to do with shit. If this was meant as a joke, it was in bad taste.



> To explain further though, I don't really like overgeneralizing types but if you are to amp up INFJ traits to make someone of an archetypal INFJ, yes they will generally not willingly go against the grain in situations like this when it's so easy not to. Sure you can imagine someone who is 51% I, 51% N, 51% F, and 51% J and in all the ways that would lead them to behave this way so it's literally easy to imagine, but I guess I meant someone who was comfortably INFJ in all 4 axes.


Everything you're saying here is irrelevant, I was arguing mainly for type 6 for Turi, not INFJ. If Turi fits the INTP dichotomies and thinks that's accurate enough for him, fine.



> Of course, all this probably is irrelevant, because you probably have a much different vision of what an INFJ is, one which is based in... imagination... rather than reality.


Of course, you couldn't finish your post without some classic passive-aggressiveness/smugness.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Yeah, and 6 actually does make sense for Turi now that I think of it


----------



## Turi

It's super awkward that my type keeps getting discussed, but eh, via dichotomy I'm officially an INFJ, I just think I'm more 'T' and would actually select 'x' if it was a possibility.

I resonate more with intuitive descriptors than thinking descriptors, so INTJ then (and INFJ) hit closer to home than INTP.
I've only got INTP as my 'type' here because it would be a little weird for me specifically, to not have an INxP type listed considering the whole 'I don't like the P/J switch for introverts' thing.

I'm sort of torn between wanting to reflect my type in a way others can understand - INTJ, so other people see it as 'Ni', i.e introverted intuitive type + thinking, or INTP so it reflects what I believe is an accurate reflection of that exact same idea without the P/J confusion.

It kind of sucks there's no 'real' descriptors of INTJs, they're always made out to be all J like, which as we know, is thinking.
Which is interesting, as INTP descriptors are _also _made out to be thinkers.

I might have to just write a 'perceiver first and foremost' descriptor of an INTJ myself, kind of how I did with INFJ, lol.

INTJs are perceivers. Not judgers. >_<
Frustrating to see how orderly and structured etc the descriptors make them out to be, when the reality should be more like detached from reality, difficulty keeping a job due to the real world meaning nothing, not moved by materialistic things (i.e, money) etc etc - introverted intuitive perceivers.

The link in my sig is the most accurate I've found.
Just wish they'd focus more on the negatives.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> I might have to just write a 'perceiver first and foremost' descriptor of an INTJ myself, kind of how I did with INFJ, lol.
> 
> INTJs are perceivers. Not judgers. >_<


This is more obviously dumb than Grant stacks.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Aluminum Frost said:


> Yeah, and 6 actually does make sense for Turi now that I think of it


This avatar though, just screams 4. Not my argument but I see a lot of 4 stuff throughout his posts and I do think it represents his 4-ish attitude in a lot of ways.








I do find it hard to see him as very 5 though based on a lot of stuff he says which seems to go against what 5 should stand for.


----------



## Temizzle

INFJ 6-4-1, I been preaching it since day 1. 

Ocean not sure on u, could be intp


----------



## Enoch

Developing a new theory; the tertiary function is the most important.


----------



## Enoch

I am going to become the next intellectual typology heavyweight on Personality Cafe, I will challenge the likes of @Turi and @Temizzle and in the end I will be victorious.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe xNTP is accurate. I can see INTP.


----------



## Rydori

yes.

*Assume type 6w5 or 3w2*


----------



## Turi

I don't know much about Enneagram so can't help out there, skip me.



Ocean Helm said:


> This avatar though, just screams 4. Not my argument but I see a lot of 4 stuff throughout his posts and I do think it represents his 4-ish attitude in a lot of ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it hard to see him as very 5 though based on a lot of stuff he says which seems to go against what 5 should stand for.


All the evidence* points towards 5.
I can go all 4w5 INFP if that's what y'all want. 

I need to do more reading into Enneagram.
Most online test say 5, but I swear they all pull from the same pot of questions.

*I clearly don't mean evidence.


----------



## Enoch

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I believe xNTP is accurate. I can see INTP.


Is not it a coincidence that you posted such a thing after my rugged statement of intent, and is not also a coincidence that I had posted one before it?

This is a mystical sign, a Jungian sign that you are correct my dear blue friend, and I will now continue on as my correctly typed INTP self to fulfil the prophecy that awaits me, these delusional swines snorting out lies and rolling around in the wrong mud will be reduced to bacon unworthy of being sold.

And of course it's beautiful isn't it, for they will underestimate me in my very entirety as being a childish simpleton when there has been much more living within me.

Beyond my unserious exterior is hidden a serious eye that has noticed all of the logical inconcistencies that these vipers have pronounced in very bad handwriting.

It is my time now to expose them, all in good time and patience my friends.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

@Enoch: roud: Why thank you.

That is kind of what I see you as, INXP, XNXP. xD I didn't think xNFP seemed horribly off but I could kind of see ti working. INTP seems fitting with your humor but I could completely be wrong. I love typing but I don't claim to be an expert of any sort. xD Well, there's nothing wrong with being in touch with your innerchild but I don't see you as a simpleton. I am the age that I am and I still feel like a kid 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Enoch

I believe that we should not type people in themselves as that will only confuse us, but we should type them by the circumstances and the ongoings around them that are inherently and meaningfully related.

But of course this must require an eye of careful discernment and a map.

@Froody Blue Gem is, and I have set myself up for failure in the stated above, I'm sorry, I don't have a clue and I've spilt tea all over my map.


----------



## mp2

My best guess would be INFP or ISFJ, but I can see any of the NP's or XSTJ. So, maybe. :idunno:


----------



## Rydori

INTP can fit, and no don't suggest ISFJ now he's gonna change type to forever :||||||


----------



## Mr Castelo

Yes.


----------



## Enoch

@Mr Castelo


----------



## Mr Castelo

No.


----------



## Enoch

'Our life always expresses the result of our dominant thoughts' - Søren Kierkegaard

When edited by the new intellectual heavyweight:

'Our life always expresses the result of our dominant function' - Enoch

From this we can see that the dominant function is not only most prevalent in the person's inner being but it also dictates the outcome of their life whether for good or bad.

However, it is not always the dominant function that dominates the one's thoughts but also the inferior, so this may prove to us that how a person is seen externally or however their life circumstances are not necessarily indicative of the dominant function or of any type in particular, there are also the very possible thought and emotional disorders that may make it seem much differently.

For the external circumstances may be so excruciating and challenging the dominant function has had to adapt to them and so may appear differently to others whilst it has merely been changed by its environment.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yup


----------



## Enoch

Yestus, Yeezus, both ISFPs.

Writing I am too lazy to do, I prefer speaking.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> INFJ 6-4-1, I been preaching it since day 1.
> 
> Ocean not sure on u, could be intp


Turi could be INFP but this is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Turi could be INFP but this is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.


ENFJ for you, son.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Yes. I think INTP fits well for you, @Turi.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Tupac <3 


and yes.


----------



## Enoch

@Soul Kitchen type me, I'm the new typology intellectual heavyweight.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Enoch said:


> @Soul Kitchen type me, I'm the new typology intellectual heavyweight.


My hunch is to type you as an NFP, but it's just a hunch.

I don't have enough knowledge about you to give you anything definite. Do you have questionnaire answers I could use? If not, write five things about yourself.


----------



## BatFlapClap

I can dig it, kitchen! Your signature is a beautifully enlightened idea.


----------



## Enoch

Soul Kitchen said:


> My hunch is to type you as an NFP, but it's just a hunch.
> 
> I don't have enough knowledge about you to give you anything definite. Do you have questionnaire answers I could use? If not, write five things about yourself.


1. I'm dreadfully fond of wisecracks.

2. Half of the time nobody understands what I am saying, not even myself.

3. People do not take me seriously anymore, because I have been unserious so much, it frustrates me because sometimes I am serious, quite like I am now.

4. I am still a child, I am hyperactive, and I have been described as being a '5 year old and a 60 year old at the same time'.

5. Although Ne seems to be my dominant function and Si my inferior, I have been described as 'withdrawn', 'guarded' and 'too introverted' my entire life, which brings me a terrible amount of doubt (of being ENFP), but it is safe to say I have been unhealthy my entire life, only now is my 'shell' starting to crack.


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Anti type 8? Why? @Brick


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> Turi could be INFP but this is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.


Mm I disagree with the possibility of INFP


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> @Soul Kitchen type me, I'm the new typology intellectual heavyweight.


Can’t be the heavyweight without having done a thing yet


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Can’t be the heavyweight without having done a thing yet


All in good time.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Lifting a finger to the keyboard is a thing!


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Anti type 8? Why? @Brick



8s and 4s in real life have gave me the most shit. Most people who I would consider 8s have been intrusive and destructive. 4s on the other hand have gave me trouble in their disillusioned thoughts that counter mine. 

8s tend to be bullish 
4s tend to be very out of this world in where I don’t understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> 8s and 4s in real life have gave me the most shit. Most people who I would consider 8s have been intrusive and destructive. 4s on the other hand have gave me trouble in their disillusioned thoughts that counter mine.
> 
> 8s tend to be bullish
> 4s tend to be very out of this world in where I don’t understand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well sorry you’ve had bad experiences with those types but they ain’t all bad.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Temizzle said:


> Well sorry you’ve had bad experiences with those types but they ain’t all bad.


yeah,right, look at Temizzle, he is one of the only 8's that allow other people to roast them.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Well sorry you’ve had bad experiences with those types but they ain’t all bad.


yes I know, personal bias is most likely why I'm not too fond of the two types. Usually I don't succumb to type bias, however a few bad occurances can change stuff.


----------



## BranchMonkey

*If Not For a Bad Memory I'd Have No... Wait, what?*

Brick -- Don't think you're an ISFJ. Nope.


@Literally God

I've got insomnia--had it for the past few days, and it occurred to me--not for the first time--that the medications I've been on since 2001 cause serious memory and other cognitive problems, because my husband is a fellow NF; we couldn't have got through nearly 30 years otherwise, and you nailed it on ENFP. I've had him down as ENFP on this and on INTJf (member there for eight years--I've been, I mean--no longer active), then I come across some function test with descriptions and switch him to ESFP, and when I'm rested, it hits me, wait, "SF"; he's at least as much a dreamer as I! So you nailed it, and damn fast, too. *Branch goes off to correct his type in her blog category list.


----------



## Rydori

BranchMonkey said:


> Brick -- Don't think you're an ISFJ. Nope.
> 
> 
> @Literally God
> 
> I've got insomnia--had it for the past few days, and it occurred to me--not for the first time--that the medications I've been on since 2001 cause serious memory and other cognitive problems, because my husband is a fellow NF; we couldn't have got through nearly 30 years otherwise, and you nailed it on ENFP. I've had him down as ENFP on this and on INTJf (member there for eight years--I've been, I mean--no longer active), then I come across some function test with descriptions and switch him to ESFP, and when I'm rested, it hits me, wait, "SF"; he's at least as much a dreamer as I! So you nailed it, and damn fast, too. *Branch goes off to correct his type in her blog category list.


I have tried to considered ISFP, ISTP or even INFP, I just lack their more free attitude and much more rigid than the average ISFP ISTP. Along with considering functions, I hardly relate to dominant Ti or Fi, but rather Si. Dichotomy wise I'm highly sure of being a 'J' type rather than a 'P' type.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Brick

I'm with you on the last sentence, also for tests: I get INTJ and INFJ but for me, "freer" to me means "mentally"; so I am more P-ish but in reality? No, I'm more J-ish for myself; more P-ish in terms of how I stay open for others to develop according to their potential. It's a bit late in life for me to swim different strokes. 

So if you go with ISFJ, OK, then... if you change your mind with good cause, could you Mention me? I like to stay abreast... to the extent my wonky memory permits.


----------



## Enoch

Am joining @Ebola in the 'too handsome to type' category.


----------



## Temizzle

Ebola said:


> yeah,right, look at Temizzle, he is one of the only 8's that allow other people to roast them.


Keep quiet monkey


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Keep quiet monkey


He has ya there, Tigger...


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> You two had best get to summoning them then.


Too lazy.


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> You two had best get to summoning them then.


Here's some music I like;


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Turi

Cronin - INTP o shit ⛅










Te-Ni-Si-Ti-Fi-Ne-Se-Fe INTJ, boiz.


----------



## Pippo

The more you take tests, the less reliable they are. The more knowledge you have on typology, the less reliable they are as well.

imo, the earliest 2-3 tests are the most reliable.

The one thing that stuck with me was you saying that Te conflicted with your thinking style heavily.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> The more you take tests, the less reliable they are. The more knowledge you have on typology, the less reliable they are as well.
> 
> imo, the earliest 2-3 tests are the most reliable.
> 
> The one thing that stuck with me was you saying that Te conflicted with your thinking style heavily.


Yeah, I took that as a joke, kinda lazily.
ExTJ types irk me.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> ExTJ types irk me.


️️️️️️️️️️️​


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> The more you take tests, the less reliable they are. The more knowledge you have on typology, the less reliable they are as well.
> 
> imo, the earliest 2-3 tests are the most reliable.
> 
> The one thing that stuck with me was you saying that Te conflicted with your thinking style heavily.


I would like to have a second word with that, ever since I've been taking the test I've always been getting high on ISTP.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> I would like to have a second word with that, ever since I've been taking the test I've always been getting high on ISTP.


Just means you can manipulate the results if you know functions, lol


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Crowbo

You know the type I think you are most likely: INTP with the possibility of INFP ... and I may be wrong with either. Time may tell; more likely you will... 

Some music I love but not even close to the variety.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Just means you can manipulate the results if you know functions, lol


..and if you can manipulate results _without_ knowing the functions etc, then you're an INTP, because INTPs are experts at "gaming" systems without actually understanding them.
imo.
ime.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> ..and if you can manipulate results _without_ knowing the functions etc, then you're an INTP, because INTPs are experts at "gaming" systems without actually understanding them.
> imo.
> ime.


Seems like the purest sense of the concept of "Thinking + Intuition".


----------



## BranchMonkey

Turi may be an enneagram 1 looking for perfection with a 6 next and then a 9, so:

1-6-9 for The Man Who Changes Types Like The Gabor Sisters Shopped For Clothing.


----------



## Turi

BranchMonkey said:


> Turi may be an enneagram 1 looking for perfection with a 6 next and then a 9, so:
> 
> 1-6-9 for The Man Who Changes Types Like The Gabor Sisters Shopped For Clothing.


I've considered types other than introverted iNtUiTiVe types twice - once with ISTP and once with ENTP.
Both lasted about 10 seconds.
This idea you have is misguided.
I have consistently typed as an INxJ for months and only go INxP when I'm trying to reflect that exact same idea in the letters.

T/F I'm sort of eh on.
I don't care what type I am, though, vastly prefer helping others with theirs.


I'm a 5 on the old Enneagram.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Turi

I stand by the 1-6-9 as surely as you've stood by your types for yourself... but I will say, with insomnia, you went through my mind early this morning and I thought, "I think he may be an INTJ; best fit to my mind, reminds me of some over on INTJf."

Seriously, INTJ is what I'd go with if I had to choose 'for' you; hope, no playing, you settle on one that is a best fit, 'cause you're making me dizzy, man.

OK, kidding about the dizzy bit, totally serious about INTJ. And 5 I'll buy possibly with a solid 6 runner up, chasing your tail.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> ..and if you can manipulate results _without_ knowing the functions etc, then you're an INTP, because INTPs are experts at "gaming" systems without actually understanding them.
> imo.
> ime.


I'm an INTP.


----------



## Rydori

I would not lie, I have developed My T over the time quite well even before I came along this theory with playing a lot of mechanical games that require knowledge and insight. In this case To


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BranchMonkey

You gave me a good reason, to a point, for ISFJ over ISFP so sure, for now--until or unless you study, say otherwise.


----------



## Max

Carolus Rex said:


> You can't see the IBC, but you can see glimpses of an outline through the EBC.
> 
> The EBC is, in effect, a set of masks that fluctuates to accomodate (or refuse to) the situation.


Reminds me of something that Machiavelli said: 



> Everyone sees what you appear to be, few experience what you really are.




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Question for everyone, how strong does my T side appear, do you reckon it’s quite strong and developed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

If it helps you answer your question, I never mistook you for a T-type for very long.


ISFJ seems right.


VirtualInsanity said:


> Reminds me of something that Machiavelli said:


On my bucket list is to rehabilitate Machiavelli's reputation and clear up misunderstandings.


----------



## Turi

BranchMonkey said:


> @Turi
> 
> I stand by the 1-6-9 as surely as you've stood by your types for yourself... but I will say, with insomnia, you went through my mind early this morning and I thought, "I think he may be an INTJ; best fit to my mind, reminds me of some over on INTJf."
> 
> Seriously, INTJ is what I'd go with if I had to choose 'for' you; hope, no playing, you settle on one that is a best fit, 'cause you're making me dizzy, man.
> 
> OK, kidding about the dizzy bit, totally serious about INTJ. And 5 I'll buy possibly with a solid 6 runner up, chasing your tail.


I need to read more about type 6 because other people suggest it occasionally, I have read a fair bit already and 6 feels like I'm reading about someone else, 5 feels like I'm reading about me.
Can't recall where, might have been an Enneagram FB page - but I read that's how you know it's the right one.

It's a shame the same rule can't be applied to MBTI, it would definitely be INTJ then, but I have to look past descriptions and read about the dichotomy, Jungs types, "functions" etc the whole lot - it's not as easy as just "yep that description works, done".

Surely there is more to type 6 than just being skeptical, asking questions and challenging authority.
I feel like those are the things people spot and immediately think 6, even though any Enneagram type could possess those exact same traits.

I'm doing a 4 week Enneagram "course" of sorts on FB, learnt a lot.. one thing I love, is this "big fat rule of thumb" that's employed with regards to answering the questions.

The rule is basically, that if you agree with some parts of a statement, and not others, you should respond with the lowest number you would give, not an overall number.

So, say a question asks you to rate the phrase:
"I often feel alone, and this makes me down"

Say you rate "I often feel alone" as an 8 and "this makes me feel down" as a 0 because you're a massive introvert - then you rate the entire thing as a 0.

That kind of thing helps people narrow down on how they truly relate to the message the phrase is getting at.

Another example:
"I am aware of how well my friends and colleagues are doing, and I tend to compete with them."

So even if you feel you're always aware of how your colleagues and friends are doing, and would rate that a 10, if you don't relate to tending to compete with them at all, you'd give the _whole thing_ a 0.
Not a 5 because you're kinda half-half on it.

I've found this rule has me responding with more 0 and 10s than any kind of in-between answers due to the clarity it provides.


I wish INTJf was still up - I "applied" months ago to join but haven't heard back.
Is it straight up defunct now, or only for a select few?


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> If it helps you answer your question, I never mistook you for a T-type for very long.
> 
> ISFJ seems right.
> .


Hmm fair enough, from my view I just feel like I can imitate an T type quite well. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Hmm fair enough, from my view I just feel like I can imitate an T type quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imitation is still imitation.

Similarly, I can imitate an F-type (often for social or diplomatic purposes) pretty well, but it's still based on what drives you.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Turi said:


> I need to read more about type 6 because other people suggest it occasionally, I have read a fair bit already and 6 feels like I'm reading about someone else, 5 feels like I'm reading about me.
> Can't recall where, might have been an Enneagram FB page - but I read that's how you know it's the right one.
> 
> It's a shame the same rule can't be applied to MBTI, it would definitely be INTJ then, but I have to look past descriptions and read about the dichotomy, Jungs types, "functions" etc the whole lot - it's not as easy as just "yep that description works, done".
> 
> Surely there is more to type 6 than just being skeptical, asking questions and challenging authority.
> I feel like those are the things people spot and immediately think 6, even though any Enneagram type could possess those exact same traits.
> 
> I wish INTJf was still up - I "applied" months ago to join but haven't heard back.
> Is it straight up defunct now, or only for a select few?


If you read Beatrice Chestnut's Enneagram "sub-types" as well as the general description (in reverse order), yes, there is far more to it than the ClifNote kind of crap that gets bandied about.

She uses her noggin': We are not cookie-cutter types, so every 5 for instance has certain things in common, but then it breaks down, for instance, into Moat (Leave me be, I am an island); Totem (I like a lot of acquaintances for networking) and Counter-type (I have to click with someone, sometimes one by one by one, but especially for The One): That's me, the last one, even though the general description of 5 fits, it was only when I read the Counter-Type that I stopped feeling frustrated with 5. 

Lucky me, though, I found "The One" (going on 30 years, strong) unlike the many Counter-Type 5s who go on searching or give up. I'm sure my foster care and other early childhood losses have something to do with that aspect of me, but it's cool; at least I know. And I have a 6wing although Beatrice Chestnut's way of dealing with Enneagram, you don't need a wing--it's in your sub-type already.

@Turi

Sorry, dude, I missed the part about INTJf.

It's by "invitation only" so typically someone inside recommends another person and Jez trusts that person's judgment. I got in 8 years ago, never had a problem, so when the doors closed (it went Private) I made the cut, or didn't get ousted, however you wanna put it. I never go there anymore but I get the INTJf digest in case... I mean, people do take long breaks (I once took a 13-month-long one) but I don't plan to go back. Like most forums its heyday is over, so I stay here where I prefer it. After such a long time, it's unlikely--though not impossible--that you'll get an invite. Some members here are members there, and many know each other, which is not something (I don't think) that enough consider when they ask to be admitted, i.e. that there are members from there here, and they share their opinions. I don't, but I thought you might want to know that, so you can let the idea go and hang here, build up your network or however you look at it. I make friends here. :-D


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTJ forum is fun. Except I only use the computer and technology section. I also was there much earlier than this forum so I was in. I was also in INTP Central before it was changed in some way that I no longer recall. INTP forum was overall an annoying place because everyone enjoyed being a jackhole.


----------



## Enoch

Somebody explain inferior Fe (and Fe grips) in an INTP 9?


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Imitation is still imitation.
> 
> Similarly, I can imitate an F-type (often for social or diplomatic purposes) pretty well, but it's still based on what drives you.


But its like I can act quite well on it for a while without too much struggle, not my natural preference but its something I learnt really well to use, like a right hander being able to use his left hand really well. On the other hand I cannot use my N/S perpsective very well and struggle with being N a lot since I cannot focus on the big picture nor can I come up with creative ideas really fast.

Ask anyone here, my N is absolute atrocious.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> But its like I can act quite well on it for a while without too much struggle, not my natural preference but its something I learnt really well to use, like a right hander being able to use his left hand really well. On the other hand I cannot use my N/S perpsective very well and struggle with being N a lot since I cannot focus on the big picture nor can I come up with creative ideas really fast.
> 
> Ask anyone here, my N is absolute atrocious.


Well how do you "act on it quite well"?


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Well how do you "act on it quite well"?


I'm able to notice inconsistencies quite well and be quite task orientated. I value logic a lot and would prefer methods to be objectively solved. Yes while my natural F still considers people and their perspective on the situations, I am still able to go ahead with an objective decision. Yes I don't want people hurt but I value objective and productivity a lot now rather than clarity and harmony. I'm not calling myself a T type since I'm naturally an F type, but god damn I can put out a T type behaviour without struggling with decisions much.


----------



## Pippo

This format provokes debate, but I actually need it to help clarify:



Brick said:


> I'm able to notice inconsistencies quite well and be quite task orientated.


Could easily be Si.



Brick said:


> I value logic a lot and would prefer methods to be objectively solved. Yes while my natural F still considers people and their perspective on the situations, I am still able to go ahead with an objective decision.


Maybe I'm being wildly ignorant, but I don't think any type says "Let's solve this problem _subjectively!_"



Brick said:


> Yes I don't want people hurt but I value objective and productivity a lot now rather than clarity and harmony. I'm not calling myself a T type since I'm naturally an F type, but god damn I can put out a T type behaviour without struggling with decisions much.


Much of this says you _value_ logic and objectivity, but that doesn't quite equate to putting it into practice.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> This format provokes debate, but I actually need it to help clarify:
> 
> 
> Could easily be Si.


Probably, however it is also an indication of T types




Carolus Rex said:


> Maybe I'm being wildly ignorant, but I don't think any type says "Let's solve this problem _subjectively!_"


You haven't seen oversensitive mothers then who are quite subjective to oblivion.




Carolus Rex said:


> Much of this says you _value_ logic and objectivity, but that doesn't quite equate to putting it into practice.


What makes you think I don't do this, I am quite deliberate that I do this. If I have to be a tough nut for others to learn I will, sure might hurt inside but its for the best. 

Me being not a T type, sure that quite true, but me being not developed in the T side, I'm sorry but thats quite wrong, I can guarantee my T is very developed


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> You haven't seen oversensitive mothers then who are quite subjective to oblivion.


But to _them _- are they being subjective, or objective?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Damn, I was gonna write, Yes. *Heavy sigh.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> But to _them _- are they being subjective, or objective?


got me there, but usually they would use some bias information or experience that makes it super subjective.
On the other hand I consider the main option and won't use personal bias on decision but rather insightful knowledge.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Probably, however it is also an indication of T types


On the contrary.



Brick said:


> You haven't seen oversensitive mothers then who are quite subjective to oblivion.


No one consciously supports subjectivity in problem-solving.



Brick said:


> What makes you think I don't do this, I am quite deliberate that I do this. If I have to be a tough nut for others to learn I will, sure might hurt inside but its for the best.
> 
> Me being not a T type, sure that quite true, but me being not developed in the T side, I'm sorry but thats quite wrong, I can guarantee my T is very developed


Nothing makes me think you don't do that.
Nothing makes me think you actually do that either.

What I'm saying is that you can _value_ Ti, objectivity, and logic, but actually putting Ti into practice and using it, as you said, effectively without much struggle is a very different thing.


----------



## Enoch

I'm in an Si grip that is convincing me that I'm in an Fe grip that is convincing me that I'm an INTP that is convincing me that I'm not in an Si grip.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> On the contrary.
> 
> 
> No one consciously supports subjectivity in problem-solving.
> 
> 
> Nothing makes me think you don't do that.
> Nothing makes me think you actually do that either.
> 
> What I'm saying is that you can _value_ Ti, objectivity, and logic, but actually putting Ti into practice and using it, as you said, effectively without much struggle is a very different thing.


well its natural for an F type to be quite hesistant to be T type acting, well since they're not naturally T, but like a right handed person who recently practiced their left hand, they still are going to be more natural are right hand.


----------



## Turi

BranchMonkey said:


> Damn, I was gonna write, Yes. *Heavy sigh.


Haha - I'm confused as to what to put as my 'type' here on PerC, that's all.
The P/J divide makes it confusing.
I want it to reflect basically, introverted intuitive type + thinking (debatable re: thinking, but I'm not fussed) i.e INTJ (or INxJ) in MBTI terminology.

My confusion stems from feeling like the J, is then, misleading, as introverted intuition is a perceiving function.
So I'm in between do I have my type as INxP here, to reflect 'true' introverted intuitive perceiver, or INxJ to reflect the wider (misguided imo) understanding of an introverted intuitive perceiver.

I'm not actually 'unknown'. I'm INxJ re: MBTI (officially INFJ) and INxP re: my own 'true' system whereby ones type is accurately reflected in the letters (no P/J switch for introverts).

EDIT: Fuck it, I changed it back anyway.
I'll confuse the shit out of everyone _after _I've fleshed out my ideas.



Brick said:


> got me there, but usually they would use some bias information or experience that makes it super subjective.
> On the other hand I consider the main option and won't use personal bias on decision but rather insightful knowledge.


This begs the question - can 'F' types be truly objective?
Even 'Fe'? How can somebody who makes their decisions in accordance with their own - or others - personal values, be objective?
Objective feeler appears to be an oxymoron.

Even if somebody is completely unattached from a hostile situation, and is approaching it as a total outsider - the decisions they make to resolve the situation, if in accordance with social norms and practices - will surely be subjective, no matter how hard they try.

Just a thought.



Hey, here's a quick quiz for you:

Do you:

Focus your attention outward and draw energy from the external world of people and things; or
Focus your attention inward and draw energy from your own inner world of thoughts and insights?

Do you:

Perceive the world through information absorbed via your five senses in the present moment; or
Perceive the world through abstraction and imagination, focusing on the future and on possibilities?


Do you:

Make decisions based on objective or impersonal logic and analysis; or
Make decisions based on what is important to you and others personally, according to your subjective values?


Do you:

Like closure and want to have things settled and decided as soon as possible; or
Prefer to keep your options open?


Transparent, lol.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Haha - I'm confused as to what to put as my 'type' here on PerC, that's all.
> The P/J divide makes it confusing.
> I want it to reflect basically, introverted intuitive type + thinking (debatable re: thinking, but I'm not fussed) i.e INTJ (or INxJ) in MBTI terminology.
> 
> My confusion stems from feeling like the J, is then, misleading, as introverted intuition is a perceiving function.
> So I'm in between do I have my type as INxP here, to reflect 'true' introverted intuitive perceiver, or INxJ to reflect the wider (misguided imo) understanding of an introverted intuitive perceiver.
> 
> I'm not actually 'unknown'. I'm INxJ re: MBTI (officially INFJ) and INxP re: my own 'true' system whereby ones type is accurately reflected in the letters (no P/J switch for introverts).
> 
> EDIT: Fuck it, I changed it back anyway.
> I'll confuse the shit out of everyone _after _I've fleshed out my ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> This begs the question - can 'F' types be truly objective?
> Even 'Fe'? How can somebody who makes their decisions in accordance with their own - or others - personal values, be objective?
> Objective feeler appears to be an oxymoron.
> 
> Even if somebody is completely unattached from a hostile situation, and is approaching it as a total outsider - the decisions they make to resolve the situation, if in accordance with social norms and practices - will surely be subjective, no matter how hard they try.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, here's a quick quiz for you:
> 
> Do you:
> 
> Focus your attention outward and draw energy from the external world of people and things; or
> Focus your attention inward and draw energy from your own inner world of thoughts and insights?
> 
> Do you:
> 
> Perceive the world through information absorbed via your five senses in the present moment; or
> Perceive the world through abstraction and imagination, focusing on the future and on possibilities?
> 
> 
> Do you:
> 
> Make decisions based on objective or impersonal logic and analysis; or
> Make decisions based on what is important to you and others personally, according to your subjective values?
> 
> 
> Do you:
> 
> Like closure and want to have things settled and decided as soon as possible; or
> Prefer to keep your options open?
> 
> 
> Transparent, lol.


I mean T types can be quite subjective if you tell me if they based their logic on some nit picky topic that little will know consider. but if you're looking at the actual definitions, then its quite so, sure not as common but very possible. 

As for you quiz:
"Focus attention outward and draw energy from the external world of people and things"
"Perceive the world through information absorbed via your five senses in the present moment"
"Make decisions based on objective or impersonal logic and analysis"
"Like closure and want to have things settled and decided as soon as possible"


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> I mean sending letters of how affectionate you are to them when they barely know you is just straight out concerning.


Whoa, what the fuck.

30 minutes just passed and I wasn't paying attention.

Nevermind that, even your reasoning fits the bill for Fe, not Ti.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Whoa, what the fuck.
> 
> 30 minutes just passed and I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Nevermind that, even your reasoning fits the bill for Fe, not Ti.


I mean wouldn't really anyone find that more of a common sense thing rather than types?


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> I mean wouldn't really anyone find that more of a common sense thing rather than types?


What an easier world it would be if that were the case.

So even though it's natural for you (and to some degree a learned trait in my case), no, it's not common sense for a lot of people.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> What an easier world it would be if that were the case.
> 
> So even though it's natural for you (and to some degree a learned trait in my case), no, it's not common sense for a lot of people.


Fair enough, what trait do you think associates with finding weird or unusual traditions unknown to them weird?


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Fair enough, what trait do you think associates with finding weird or unusual traditions unknown to them weird?


The Reptilian Brain.

Oh wait, this is typology

That'd probably be Si if amplified to a degree, but most people think those things are weird.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Oh shit son, ESTJ *confirmed*.


I mean you got the 2nd and 4th letters right.


----------



## Jaune

You seem like a Si user. You give more thinking vibes making you vibe as an ISTJ to me, but you probably just have strong Ti.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Turi

INTP-ISFJ hybrid Enneagram type 0w-1


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

ESTJ, as confirmed beyond reasonable doubt earlier.


----------



## Enoch

Should be made an honorary Cafe Legend.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ENOCH

Yes


----------



## Enoch

MOONIOUS

Yes


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ESTJ, as confirmed beyond reasonable doubt earlier.


Very doubtful of that with me being ESTJ. Infact I would consider it far from my actual personality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Very doubtful of that with me being ESTJ. Infact I would consider it far from my actual personality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In what way?


----------



## Literally Gone

The opposite of whatever Turi says

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> In what way?


Tea is his blind spot, whenever a cup of tea is presented to him he sees an empty cup.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> Tea is his blind spot, whenever a cup of tea is presented to him he sees an empty cup.


Must be green tea.


----------



## Reila

INTP or INFJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

No

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> In what way?


My scenario really can't explain just that I'm ESTJ, the reason I didn't want him to do the letter was because he'd make a huge fool of himself and seem like a crazy stalker, and as a friend I don't want him to make idiotic moves that'll give him ans potentially me a bad name because of that. If he's going to do stuff then he has to do it properly and not weird.

That just sounds more of common sense rather than anything with how a weird scenario like that plays.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> INTP or INFJ.


How can it go from TP to FJ and not include TJ and FP?
@Brick - cool man, cool, ESTJ.


----------



## Turi

Oh, also, not sure if anyone noticed but DaveSuperPowers is back:
















Has a website too, where apparently, people will learn about the functions etc in an objective way - subscription fee, doesn't start until late Feb and I'm not sure I'm allowed to link due to it being subscription based i.e after $$$.

I'm keen to see what it's about, anyway, sounds awesome, I need to contact him and be like "hey, the tertiary function, thoughts? proof?", which I can't do via YouTube, says they/he doesn't respond to questions there. Cool.

edit: dudes personality system has 512 types.
._.
Yes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ye


----------



## compulsiverambler

I don't see why someone with a dominant self-preservation instinct would be annoyed by the social expectation to be clean, as you expressed today.


----------



## Pippo

Name checks out.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Carolus Rex said:


> Name checks out.


LOL! Your avatar... does not.


----------



## Max

Never has there been a more ENTP name than @compulsiverambler .


----------



## Pippo

Ah, well I kinda wanna keep this thread going, so NF



compulsiverambler said:


> LOL! Your avatar... does not.


hit the spoiler in my sig


----------



## compulsiverambler

Carolus Rex said:


> Ah, well I kinda wanna keep this thread going, so NF
> 
> 
> hit the spoiler in my sig


Oh, OK, that's what I'd expect from such an avatar. Paintings of old dead men seem to be the INTJ uniform around here, what's with that? :tongue:


----------



## Pippo

compulsiverambler said:


> Oh, OK, that's what I'd expect from such an avatar. Paintings of old dead men seem to be the INTJ uniform around here, what's with that? :tongue:


There's apparently been a trend with INTJs, historically speaking, of heavily analyzing history and "collecting" interesting people.

They're interested in history, so they probably just choose an avatar that suits their interest.

Examples of INTJs looking into history: Nietzsche, Marx, Sartre, John Adams, Hegel.


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISTJ... great memory for historical and other facts, unlike myself whose memory retrieval problems make it difficult for me to use proper sequencing when getting dressed in the afternoon (sure, sometimes it's afternoon), and harder still to get my brassiere over my leggings.


----------



## Pippo

BranchMonkey said:


> ISTJ... great memory for historical and other facts, unlike myself whose memory retrieval problems make it difficult for me to use proper sequencing when getting dressed in the afternoon (sure, sometimes it's afternoon), and harder still to get my brassiere over my leggings.


It's not that I can recall facts like those on a whim; my memory is fairly good, but it's reactive and it needs something to remind it of what to remember. (Se)

INFP is good for you, as I've argued in PMs.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

compulsiverambler said:


> I don't see why someone with a dominant self-preservation instinct would be annoyed by the social expectation to be clean, as you expressed today.


No, not really annoyed. Just bored. My instinct tells me that sometimes a healthy dose of "not giving a fuck" will put a balance in my internal universe. People care too much about being perfect. Of course we must care but not too much because being too concerned about perfection is not healthy. The art of self-preservation is to do things in moderation and that's the way we don't get fucked.


----------



## mightynim

Istp


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> It's not that I can recall facts like those on a whim; my memory is fairly good, but it's reactive and it needs something to remind it of what to remember. (Se)
> 
> INFP is good for you, as I've argued in PMs.


Not typing you nor discussing your type but the phenomenon you describe here is not Se, it’s Ne connecting the dots for Si

It’s lacking the interactivity that is Se — interaction with external environment. Being reminded what to recall is mental activity — you are reminded what to recall by association : something in present environment triggers you to call upon a particular memory reserve.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Temizzle

You put it perfectly because by his description I would have strong Se and I don't; I do what you describe. The retrieval problem is related to medications I take, and I thought my joking about it was obvious, but then my husband says my sense of humor(s): ironic, dense (layered) word play which he says calls into play obscure references, and dark humor which I didn't think I had but OK, he oughta know as yesterday he said one of my word plays on Cain and Abel was "disturbed." 

You, sir, are accurately typed.


----------



## Temizzle

BranchMonkey said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> You put it perfectly because by his description I would have strong Se and I don't; I do what you describe. The retrieval problem is related to medications I take, and I thought my joking about it was obvious, but then my husband says my sense of humor(s): ironic, dense (layered) word play which he says calls into play obscure references, and dark humor which I didn't think I had but OK, he oughta know as yesterday he said one of my word plays on Cain and Abel was "disturbed."
> 
> You, sir, are accurately typed.


Yes the dense layered humor, the type that has few words but meaning that isn’t immediately clear — you have to make a couple associative hops to get to the funny part. That’s the type of humor people sometimes laugh at nerds because they can’t see the elegance in it or perhaps it’s delivered in a way that is ironically and mentally funny, but not taking into account the physical impact on the current audience (lacking Se) so it comes across awkward. 

I used to do humor like this when younger myself, abandoned it at some point. I’m more on the playful / make fun of people and things (including myself lol). 

I could imagine this type of humor would have a dark spin with you if you’re a 5 — very dark type. 
Might have it in my tritype not sure. 4-5-8 darkest tritype by far. 

I could see INFP 5. Your thinking tends to stay somewhat objective but what you choose to focus on is not. That could be Fi paired with type 5.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Temizzle

You got it. :-D

My husband made me something to eat but left something out so I got up from my seat and said I needed (phonetics here) a napp-a-caine, then standing next to my husband said, "That's what he used to mop up after killing his brother." My husband looked down a minute, and back up, said, "That's disturbed." He got the joke because he knows me, so I didn't have to say, "... after killing Abel," but that's an example (a simpler one) of what I do--I miss a couple steps, and I do it in writing too--not on purpose, then when someone misunderstands I explain and apologize. 

I love Pearls Before Swine, use the comic strip panels as signatures, like this one:









I guess that's dark, ain't it? 

ADDITION: Pastis also uses dark and layered (dense) word play and imagery, because the comic strip above can be taken at least two different ways, and my own mind fills in what she could be thinking, rocking it in either direction--not disturbed enough to go for or too disturbed. I love nuanced humor regardless of the shade; hate most puns because they're too obvious--the punchline is, and same with word play jokes, but one (I can't tell or retell someone else's or my own jokes) that I've shared on Vocaroo. It's the only joke I can tell and not botch it, and it's relatively innocent, too. Maybe I'll go do it and bring it in here. After all, it's my birthday so I got some relaxation time going on today.


----------



## Temizzle

BranchMonkey said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> You got it. :-D
> 
> My husband made me something to eat but left something out so I got up from my seat and said I needed (phonetics here) a napp-a-caine, then standing next to my husband said, "That's what he used to mop up after killing his brother." My husband looked down a minute, and back up, said, "That's disturbed." He got the joke because he knows me, so I didn't have to say, "... after killing Abel," but that's an example (a simpler one) of what I do--I miss a couple steps, and I do it in writing too--not on purpose, then when someone misunderstands I explain and apologize.
> 
> I love Pearls Before Swine, use the comic strip panels as signatures, like this one:
> 
> View attachment 763498
> 
> 
> I guess that's dark, ain't it?
> 
> ADDITION: Pastis also uses dark and layered (dense) word play and imagery, because the comic strip above can be taken at least two different ways, and my own mind fills in what she could be thinking, rocking it in either direction--not disturbed enough to go for or too disturbed. I love nuanced humor regardless of the shade; hate most puns because they're too obvious--the punchline is, and same with word play jokes, but one (I can't tell or retell someone else's or my own jokes) that I've shared on Vocaroo. It's the only joke I can tell and not botch it, and it's relatively innocent, too. Maybe I'll go do it and bring it in here. After all, it's my birthday so I got some relaxation time going on today.


Ahaha that strip plays more on friends who just don’t get it than any dark theme


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Not typing you nor discussing your type but the phenomenon you describe here is not Se, it’s Ne connecting the dots for Si
> 
> It’s lacking the interactivity that is Se — interaction with external environment. Being reminded what to recall is mental activity — you are reminded what to recall by association : something in present environment triggers you to call upon a particular memory reserve.


Then I disagree with your definition, and we've encountered the major problem of typology.

Nonetheless, you seem correctly typed.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Not typing you nor discussing your type but the phenomenon you describe here is not Se, it’s Ne connecting the dots for Si
> 
> It’s lacking the interactivity that is Se — interaction with external environment. Being reminded what to recall is mental activity — you are reminded what to recall by association : something in present environment triggers you to call upon a particular memory reserve.


I am Ne-Si more than anything else and this I can confirm, I am now Si gripped.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Temizzle said:


> Ahaha that strip plays more on friends who just don’t get it than any dark theme


Yeah, I don't see Rat and Steve Pastis as dark, but the Cain and Abel one, I think, must be because my husband said it was "disturbed" and he is an ENFP who can tailor-make humor to fit anybody almost as soon as he meets them, has perfect timing, such recall he can word for word quote friggin' commercials he heard when he was in kindergarten, and he says I like ironic humor the most, then layers with obscure references and a lot of word play, some dark, plus as he says "it's unusual but you sometimes like sarcastic jokes."

This is me botching one of the only kind of simple jokes I enjoy and sometimes can retell:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s11ZOjX6KQf3


----------



## with water

H e c c n o


----------



## BranchMonkey

@with water

Who is "heck no" for type?

NM: Enoch -- spelled it out after writing too fast.


----------



## Knave

BranchMonkey said:


> Yeah, I don't see Rat and Steve Pastis as dark, but the Cain and Abel one, I think, must be because my husband said it was "disturbed" and he is an ENFP who can tailor-make humor to fit anybody almost as soon as he meets them, has perfect timing, such recall he can word for work quote friggin' commercials he heard when he was in kindergarten, and he says I like ironic humor the most, then layers with obscure references and a lot of word play, some dark, plus as he says "it's unusual but you sometimes like sarcastic jokes."
> 
> This is me botching one of the only kind of simple jokes I enjoy and sometimes can retell:
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s11ZOjX6KQf3


Do you have two husbands? Lol. One day he's ESFP, then he's ENFP, back and forth it goes.


----------



## with water

BranchMonkey said:


> @with water
> 
> Who is "heck no" for type?
> 
> NM: Enoch -- spelled it out after writing too fast.


You


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Knave

No, he's always ENFP but I focus on his athletic achievements instead of the NF part, duh--then I write him out as ESFP (working memory--retrieval--problem, lie down and relax, say Oh! correct and botch it again). Next time you see me do it, have pity and correct me? 

@with water

So what type am I to your mind?


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> Then I disagree with your definition, and we've encountered the major problem of typology.
> 
> Nonetheless, you seem correctly typed.


Well I don’t think this is the major problem in typology, perhaps it is a personal problem. 
Over-reliance in precise definitions in order to understand the world rather than stepping back to see the essence. Typology tries to hit at something that is beyond words, and multiple definitions arise as different people try to explain this essence in their own writing. 

If you cling onto one definition or another, you’re missing the essence and likely just don’t get the big picture. 

Se/Ni operates differently from Ne/Si. Precise wording, again, will never be as accurate as the essence, but from what I know, the phenomenon you described is in no-way Se as Se almost always has to do with directly interacting with your environment and recalling memories is not interacting with the environment, it’s something that occurs internal to you — hence introverted sensing, not extroverted.

Added thought: if, in contrast, you recalled a memory in order to make someone feel sentimental so they’re more likely to do ____ for you, then something in the immediate environment called upon. You to perform an action {recalling memory} in order to achieve an another effect in the immediate environment {getting person X to feel sentimental so that they do Y}. That’s more along the lines of Se thinking.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Well I don’t think this is the major problem in typology, perhaps it is a personal problem.
> Over-reliance in precise definitions in order to understand the world rather than stepping back to see the essence. Typology tries to hit at something that is beyond words, and multiple definitions arise as different people try to explain this essence in their own writing.
> 
> If you cling onto one definition or another, you’re missing the essence and likely just don’t get the big picture.


I would argue the complete and utter opposite, we need crystal clear definitions, 'canon', to be able to type ourselves and others correctly.
The 'essence' ain't gonna cut it, unless we just want to keep swimming around in our own bias.

If anybody has these 'precise' definitions @Temizzle suggests we're over-relying on, I'd love to see them, because I can find anything _but _precise, clear-cut definitions.

We need stone-cold definitions, non-debatable definitions, that we all then use to type with - zero bias or subjectivity.
Otherwise, one persons Ni is another persons Ne and around and 'round we go.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Well I don’t think this is the major problem in typology, perhaps it is a personal problem.
> Over-reliance in precise definitions in order to understand the world rather than stepping back to see the essence. Typology tries to hit at something that is beyond words, and multiple definitions arise as different people try to explain this essence in their own writing.
> 
> If you cling onto one definition or another, you’re missing the essence and likely just don’t get the big picture.
> 
> Se/Ni operates differently from Ne/Si. Precise wording, again, will never be as accurate as the essence, but from what I know, the phenomenon you described is in no-way Se as Se almost always has to do with directly interacting with your environment and recalling memories is not interacting with the environment, it’s something that occurs internal to you — hence introverted sensing, not extroverted.


I don't think my definition was really all that precise, but it is my attempt to put my observations into words. Using different definitions is fine because it means you have different observations and work off of those accordingly. Those observations, combined with others, can be synthesized, interpreted, and possibly discarded as need-be. Similarly, there are different schools of thought in philosophy and politics.

If you can't chase after the essence with precise wording, then the task really is fruitless.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Using different definitions is fine because it means you have different observations and work off of those accordingly.


For 'functions' to have literally any use whatsoever, and even a single shred of credibility - we can not have different definitions.
Differing definitions _destroys _credibility.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> For 'functions' to have literally any use whatsoever, and even a single shred of credibility - we can not have different definitions.
> Differing definitions _destroys _credibility.


Does it need to be credible? As long as the system functions for yourself, then the system's fine.

If applied at a much larger scale, of course, standardization is necessary. And I completely understand when you say "One man's Ni is another man's Ne".


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> Does it need to be credible? As long as the system functions for yourself, then the system's fine.
> 
> If applied at a much larger scale, of course, standardization is necessary. And I completely understand when you say "One man's Ni is another man's Ne".


People typed themselves even before MBTI came about, and even before Jung was born.


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> People typed themselves even before MBTI came about, and even before Jung was born.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


Other systems were always there.

IIRC, Galen invented the whole "Phlegmatic, Sanguine" system.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I would argue the complete and utter opposite, we need crystal clear definitions, 'canon', to be able to type ourselves and others correctly.
> The 'essence' ain't gonna cut it, unless we just want to keep swimming around in our own bias.
> 
> If anybody has these 'precise' definitions @Temizzle suggests we're over-relying on, I'd love to see them, because I can find anything _but _precise, clear-cut definitions.
> 
> We need stone-cold definitions, non-debatable definitions, that we all then use to type with - zero bias or subjectivity.
> Otherwise, one persons Ni is another persons Ne and around and 'round we go.


Ahaha well looky look who's back from hiding from the big bad lion, what happened, been practicing a tough guy speech in the mirror past couple weeks think you finally mustered up some courage to tussle? 

What we 'need' and what we 'have' are two very different things. I see your type 6 motor spinning wildly in your post -- it drives you nuts that there isn't one clear source of authority on typology which is why you flip flop from one type for yourself one day, then another on another. It drives you nuts to see so many altering definitions. What I said still stands though, the definitions miss the mark, I argue that if you open your eyes -- read all the definitions, read sources, and more importantly look and apply it to your life every day to all the people you interact with and all the stories that are told -- you begin to see patterns and understand typology on a deeper level that is beyond definitions. 



Carolus Rex said:


> I don't think my definition was really all that precise, but it is my attempt to put my observations into words. Using different definitions is fine because it means you have different observations and work off of those accordingly. Those observations, combined with others, can be synthesized, interpreted, and possibly discarded as need-be. Similarly, there are different schools of thought in philosophy and politics.
> 
> If you can't chase after the essence with precise wording, then the task really is fruitless.


Honestly, I think if you can't clearly define something, you're lacking information, which is where typology is at. It's a half-hashed, poorly defined pseudo-science, you want clear-cut definitions as does @Turi but you won't get them until there's more scientific.. repeat scientific basis behind it. Where we stand now, essence is what lasts. 

Out of curiosity, what definition are you using to come to the conclusion about memory generation being Se?


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Honestly, I think if you can't clearly define something, you're lacking information, which is where typology is at. It's a half-hashed, poorly defined pseudo-science, you want clear-cut definitions as does @Turi but you won't get them until there's more scientific.. repeat scientific basis behind it. Where we stand now, essence is what lasts.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what definition are you using to come to the conclusion about memory generation being Se?


Of course we lack information, because the system we use of cognitive functions isn't at a very large scale. To try and get any sort of "scientific basis", you'd have to set a group of people as the standard for each of the functions and then, given God gave you a hint of a chance, you just might be able to "isolate" each of the functions. For now, I think it's fine that we use precise-wording but still have somewhat different definitions.

As I said, my observations of people who use Se combined with what makes sense to me.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Does it need to be credible? As long as the system functions for yourself, then the system's fine.


As subjective as I can get occasionally, I can't agree with this, for me it needs to be legitimate, or it's horseshit.
The only way it can be legitimate, is if we're all on the same page, and are able to use the same clear-cut definitions of the functions etc to type with.

I believe the system needs to 'work fine' for _all of us_ or at least a significant majority of us, otherwise, what's the difference between this and a fortune-teller?


----------



## Reila

Nope.


----------



## Pippo

Still holding strong on INFP for you. Will check out first type-me thread(s).



Turi said:


> As subjective as I can get occasionally, I can't agree with this, for me it needs to be legitimate, or it's horseshit.
> The only way it can be legitimate, is if we're all on the same page, and are able to use the same clear-cut definitions of the functions etc to type with.
> 
> I believe the system needs to 'work fine' for _all of us_ or at least a significant majority of us, otherwise, what's the difference between this and a fortune-teller?


A good example would be if I were to use typology in the Medieval Era or another culture, the definitions would be far different.

The environment shapes functions, and so if people use their own observations in their environments to help build definitions and they come out differently, that's to be expected. Some of it's synthesized with other environments' examples.

Because of that, you really can't quite be on the same page.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> Of course we lack information, because the system we use of cognitive functions isn't at a very large scale. To try and get any sort of "scientific basis", you'd have to set a group of people as the standard for each of the functions and then, given God gave you a hint of a chance, you just might be able to "isolate" each of the functions.


I agree with the first part of this. For the latter part, well, that's one way to define it, but I'm not sure it's the best way. Reminds me (there's your memory recall) of the standardization of the meter -- wherever that block of stone is stored I can't recall -- but we just picked a size and used that as a standard of measure. 

What we choose as a standard for measurement is arbitrary -- that's obvious. Standard of measure for personality -- is it arbitrary? Are there real factors? It's hard to say, but I don't think picking people as poster-children for types will ever be accurate enough. What I do think is gaining traction is neuroscience -- I study cognitive science at my university and it's pretty amazing the type of advances we're making. I think soon will come the time where we know exactly which physical portions of our brains are responsible for which factors of our personality / decision - making / perceptions, etc. 

Once we gain that knowledge, then we can start to clearly define what a personality means. My gut sense is that it's far more complex than typology has reduced it to. I think "personality" as a blanket covers some parts that are adjustable and changeable in our brains and some parts that are hard-wired so when you just crudely glue all those aspects together you get this strange, poorly-defined, dynamic caricature of who a person is and why they do what they do how they do it. 



> For now, I think it's fine that we use precise-wording but still have somewhat different definitions.


Eh I disagree with this because then you can type yourself as anything you want to (wink wink) and then what's the point of typology? 



> As I said, my observations of people who use Se combined with what makes sense to me.


Well this is a very vague, evasive answer. I'm just curious to hear a little more reasoning because I could be wrong, perhaps I misunderstand Se altogether or what you are trying to communicate and I would like to be on the same page with you.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Eh I disagree with this because then you can type yourself as anything you want to (wink wink) and then what's the point of typology?


I'll put emphasis on the "somewhat different" of the "somewhat different definitions".



Temizzle said:


> Well this is a very vague, evasive answer. I'm just curious to hear a little more reasoning because I could be wrong, perhaps I misunderstand Se altogether or what you are trying to communicate and I would like to be on the same page with you.


You can ask if you'd like, but that's the way my mind puts it into words.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> You can ask if you'd like, but that's the way my mind puts it into words.


I don't understand why you're making me take extra steps to get an answer out of you. I've clearly asked you the question twice already and you keep avoiding answering it and are making me make an additional post to ask it. 

What is it about your OP that I responded to that makes you think that type of memory recall is Se rather than Ne/Si? If you are arguing that you are using certain definitions for this, could you please point me to those definitions?


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Still holding strong on INFP for you. Will check out first type-me thread(s).
> 
> 
> A good example would be if I were to use typology in the Medieval Era, the definitions would be far different.
> 
> The environment shapes functions, and so if people use their own observations in their environments to help build definitions and they come out differently, that's to be expected. Some of it's synthesized with other environments' examples.
> 
> Because of that, you really can't quite be on the same page.


This is indeed the problem, but our definitions have _got _to be universal and 'canon' to be accepted and usable, otherwise this is all just horseshit that means nothing and goes nowhere.
Read this.

We have to eliminate subjectivity.


* *























I'm excited to see where he goes with this, because if he's able to back up the statistics he's claiming (90% accuracy re: objective typing), then I would assume we can actually 'prove' the Grant stack, because he's using the Grant stacks function axis there.

If his work proves the tertiary in the Grant stack direction, and if he can actually back up those statistics, I think I'll make the switch back.
I'm not going to fight against objectivity.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Turi

Glad you came in as last night I remembered your sharing a couple adjectives that didn't sit well with you concerning the standard Enneagram 6 (one was skepticism, and the other, eh, I can't remember--I only remember that I hadn't read those adjectives, and that I wanted to share Beatrice Chestnut's description of Type 6 with you).

So I made a Vocaroo just now, after reading the specific sub-types for 6, I could pinpoint the closest match for you or your wing (if you wanted to use her description for a standard Enneagram 6 to dispute or not), so here you go--pardon the background noise; my husband was in the kitchen making himself a Boca burger:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZUgkJJqk0P


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> I don't understand why you're making me take extra steps to get an answer out of you. I've clearly asked you the question twice already and you keep avoiding answering it and are making me make an additional post to ask it.
> 
> What is it about your OP that I responded to that makes you think that type of memory recall is Se rather than Ne/Si? If you are arguing that you are using certain definitions for this, could you please point me to those definitions?


I'm asking you what specifically do you want to know, because I could go off on a tangent about one parcel of it when you wanted the other 99%.

I think of Se memory as differing from Si memory in that Se memory is more of a reaction to external input, as you stated, while Si is more akin to a filing cabinet of memories that it can, to some degree, open and close folders as it wants. I consider memory primarily based on being "reminded" of memories by presences in the external environment to be Se. There's also the difference of how "personal" memories are to them, but that's not what we're focusing on.



Turi said:


> This is indeed the problem, but our definitions have _got _to be universal and 'canon' to be accepted and usable, otherwise this is all just horseshit that means nothing and goes nowhere.
> Read this.
> 
> We have to eliminate subjectivity.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited to see where he goes with this, because if he's able to back up the statistics he's claiming (90% accuracy re: objective typing), then I would assume we can actually 'prove' the Grant stack, because he's using the Grant stacks function axis there.
> 
> If his work proves the tertiary in the Grant stack direction, and if he can actually back up those statistics, I think I'll make the switch back.
> I'm not going to fight against objectivity.


If he can find a way to objectively "prove" the stack and functions, then I'd give a green light for trying to narrow down a definition. As for now, it doesn't seem like we have.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> I think of Se memory as differing from Si memory in that Se memory is more of a reaction to external input, as you stated, while Si is more akin to a filing cabinet of memories that it can, to some degree, open and close folders as it wants. I consider memory primarily based on being "reminded" of memories by presences in the external environment to be Se. There's also the difference of how "personal" memories are to them, but that's not what we're focusing on.


Hmm.. ok, now this is interesting! 

It's clear all humans have memories lol, so yeah question is how does each perception stack access those memories. 

Well, how do you think Si/Ne accesses memories? Do you just think they sit there and random memories randomly pop into their head and they basically just do nothing? From my understanding, that's not at all how it works. From my understanding, Si / Ne is a very plug and play, pragmatic stack. They are constantly matching the current experience to a similar experience in their memory archives -- so the immediate experience is constantly calling upon a previous memory and they use that previous memory as a base to jump from into the current experience. 

To me, this seems to better describe what you described in your OP than does Se/Ni. Need to keep in mind both function stacks use external input -- if a human being isn't interacting with their external environment then they are comatose vegetables on some hospital bed or.. asleep or.. meditating or something.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Temizzle said:


> I don't understand why you're making me take extra steps to get an answer out of you. I've clearly asked you the question twice already and you keep avoiding answering it and are making me make an additional post to ask it.
> 
> What is it about your OP that I responded to that makes you think that type of memory recall is Se rather than Ne/Si? If you are arguing that you are using certain definitions for this, could you please point me to those definitions?


I'm bootstrapping off you. It might be of interest to some more than the rest of us:

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/175349-types-best-memory-3.html


----------



## leictreon

I see you more as INFJ


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Well, how do you think Si/Ne accesses memories? Do you just think they sit there and random memories randomly pop into their head and they basically just do nothing? From my understanding, that's not at all how it works. From my understanding, Si / Ne is a very plug and play, pragmatic stack. They are constantly matching the current experience to a similar experience in their memory archives -- so the immediate experience is constantly calling upon a previous memory and they use that previous memory as a base to jump from into the current experience.
> 
> To me, this seems to better describe what you described in your OP than does Se/Ni.


I consider Si/Ne (or vice versa) to be more like a filing cabinet that you can open or close as necessary.

Of course being reminded by something is just how memory works, but it primarily being based off of the external environment is Se memory, to me.

An example I might take is that I knew there was a legend about Gaius Marius' consulship's when he was young, but I couldn't grasp it or remember. I saw a bird fly into its nest and was reminded that he found an Eagle's Nest with 7 eggs (incredibly rare at the time) that would signify his 7 consulship's. It's that need for the external environment to remind you about those sorts of things that makes it Se memory as opposed to Si memory to me.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@leictreon

Thanks, Dude. 

You're a solid INFP far as I can tell.


----------



## Turi

BranchMonkey said:


> @Turi
> 
> Glad you came in as last night I remembered your sharing a couple adjectives that didn't sit well with you concerning the standard Enneagram 6 (one was skepticism, and the other, eh, I can't remember--I only remember that I hadn't read those adjectives, and that I wanted to share Beatrice Chestnut's description of Type 6 with you).
> 
> So I made a Vocaroo just now, after reading the specific sub-types for 6, I could pinpoint the closest match for you or your wing (if you wanted to use her description for a standard Enneagram 6 to dispute or not), so here you go--pardon the background noise; my husband was in the kitchen making himself a Boca burger:
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZUgkJJqk0P


Thanks for that - I would agree with most of what you read out - except, I don't think I'm intimidating - of course, the descriptor says these types won't think they're intimidating so that kind of cancels it out, in a sense, but it feels like a cop-out way of sort of saying something and then covering it up with something the person can't argue against.

I do resonate with a lot of it, though.

I've got Personality Types: Using the Enneagram for Self-Discovery by Riso and Hudson, and Sixes are made out to be the kinds of people who seek authority and guidance outside of their own mind, I completely reject this notion and only do that if it actually makes sense for me to do so - of course this ties in with the 'contrarian' aspect you read about, but I feel in general my default mode opposes this aspect of the Six (according to the book I've got).

I do see myself in some parts of the Six, and if I'm any kind of Six, it would be the healthier kind that is more confident in their own thoughts ala outlined in the above paragraph, and is willing and able to stand down fears and champion for the truth against 'authority' and in some instances against 'facts' that I simply don't believe in for one reason or another.

I've got the _Complete Enneagram_ by Beatrice Chestnut, and will read the section you read out, to see if I feel it fits or doesn't fit, again, tonight, I think.

I don't really resonate with the intimidation/aggressiveness atm, lol.
Also, I don't fear anything.


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Since momentum isn't keeping up: Yes


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> I consider Si/Ne (or vice versa) to be more like a filing cabinet that you can open or close as necessary.
> 
> Of course being reminded by something is just how memory works, but it primarily being based off of the external environment is Se memory, to me.
> 
> An example I might take is that I knew there was a legend about Gaius Marius' consulship's when he was young, but I couldn't grasp it or remember. I saw a bird fly into its nest and was reminded that he found an Eagle's Nest with 7 eggs (incredibly rare at the time) that would signify his 7 consulship's. It's that need for the external environment to remind you about those sorts of things that makes it Se memory as opposed to Si memory to me.


_*Mmm and what is it that causes that filing cabinet to open or close? *_

In your example, the physical act of witnessing a bird fly through the sky jogged a memory in your mind by association of an eagle's nest and the number 7. Once the eagle's nest and the number 7 jogged your memory and pointed you to which portion of your memory archives to access, immediately you began to recall the 7 eggs, their relative rarity, how that signifies his consulships within the story, etc. 

It is like there is a black box and you're unsure which black box to open or what is inside but once something occurs in your environment that triggers the key to that box then you can open it and see everything that's inside. 

This is an introspective process {internal output} driven by an external input {bird flying across the sky}. And it's not a process of problem-solving / decision-making (Ti), it's a process of perception {memory recall}. 

Now think about the external input and internal output... 

The external input is a bird flying across the sky, but more importantly --> it's not that individual bird in that moment in that particular sky, but rather it is the IDEA of _*A*_ bird that reminds you of the SPECIFICS of the story. It is not the reverse.

IMO, in the case of the Se user trying to recall the specifics of this story, I would imagine they would just go back to the source to jog their memory.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> _*Mmm and what is it that causes that filing cabinet to open or close? *_


I think you're missing the point I'm trying to make.

In my view of things, it's the _ability_ to open the filing cabinet whenever it pleases that differs Si between Se, while Se possesses a primarily reactive memory.

A useful oversimplification would be recognition vs recalling.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Thanks for that - I would agree with most of what you read out - except, I don't think I'm intimidating - of course, the descriptor says these types won't think they're intimidating so that kind of cancels it out, in a sense, but it feels like a cop-out way of sort of saying something and then covering it up with something the person can't argue against.
> 
> I do resonate with a lot of it, though.
> 
> I've got Personality Types: Using the Enneagram for Self-Discovery by Riso and Hudson, and Sixes are made out to be the kinds of people who seek authority and guidance outside of their own mind, I completely reject this notion and only do that if it actually makes sense for me to do so - of course this ties in with the 'contrarian' aspect you read about, but I feel in general my default mode opposes this aspect of the Six (according to the book I've got).
> 
> I do see myself in some parts of the Six, and if I'm any kind of Six, it would be the healthier kind that is more confident in their own thoughts ala outlined in the above paragraph, and is willing and able to stand down fears and champion for the truth against 'authority' and in some instances against 'facts' that I simply don't believe in for one reason or another.
> 
> I've got the _Complete Enneagram_ by Beatrice Chestnut, and will read the section you read out, to see if I feel it fits or doesn't fit, again, tonight, I think.
> 
> I don't really resonate with the intimidation/aggressiveness atm, lol.
> *Also, I don't fear anything.*


The classic 6 phrase.

Commonly uttered because they don't realize they're actually quite fearful of most everything. So much so that the constant anxiety has become background noise they have grown accustomed to living in.


----------



## Enoch

@Carolus Rex has played a massive joke on himself.


----------



## Rydori

@Carolus Rex

Don't deny you're ennegram too, you're a 6 like the rest of us, infact a 6w5 exactly like me.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> I think you're missing the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> In my view of things, it's the _ability_ to open the filing cabinet whenever it pleases that differs Si between Se, while Se possesses a primarily reactive memory.
> 
> A useful oversimplification would be recognition vs recalling.


Mmm yes I would agree with this distinction, particularly the memory of Se -- though I would say interactive because I think it can be both reactive and proactive. 

What I disagree with is in your application of this distinction to yourself, at least in the case of the Gaius story. You seem to be under the notion that every Si user out there has super-human memory recall because that's the common behavioral attribute one might read in descriptions of Si. I disagree. I think that Si is more-so a defensive tendency to look back to past experiences or things clearly known and using those to approach the current situation or to better understand the world. Se in contrast is direct interaction twisting and turning knobs in the real world to see what happens. 

What I see in your experience is highly valuing a story from history -- so much so that knowing and understanding the specifics of what he found important, how many eggs were in the nest, what it signified for him -- is approached with care and attention. 

There seems to be no direct association with something in your immediate environment in that moment -- recalling Gaius story wouldn't help you win over some girl's heart that you're talking to, nor would it help you win who wants to be a millionaire in that moment or in the near future, nor would it help you win an argument with your enemy. 

You seem to be recalling it just for the sake of recalling it. 

A way of increasing your memory archives of stories from the past. 

Because who knows what you might encounter in the future (low-functioning Ne). Better learn and be prepared with all the best that history has to offer (Si).


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> @Carolus Rex
> 
> Don't deny you're ennegram too, you're a 6 like the rest of us, infact a 6w5 exactly like me.


I disagree I don't think he's a 6 at all. Perhaps in the wing of his 5. I don't see the reactivity, I don't see the rebellious nature, I don't see the need for forming alliances -- all clear indicators of a 6. 

What I do see for him is a deep-seated care for his image and how he comes across / wanting to seem ambitious well-educated well-versed in history (3). I also see a desire to learn and prepare and remain objective (5) and I see further more the rigidity and subtle moral high-horsing of a 1, but less pronounced.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Mmm yes I would agree with this distinction, particularly the memory of Se -- though I would say interactive because I think it can be both reactive and proactive.
> 
> What I disagree with is in your application of this distinction to yourself, at least in the case of the Gaius story. You seem to be under the notion that every Si user out there has super-human memory recall because that's the common behavioral attribute one might read in descriptions of Si. I disagree. I think that Si is more-so a defensive tendency to look back to past experiences or things clearly known and using those to approach the current situation or to better understand the world. Se in contrast is direct interaction twisting and turning knobs in the real world to see what happens.
> 
> What I see in your experience is highly valuing a story from history -- so much so that knowing and understanding the specifics of what he found important, how many eggs were in the nest, what it signified for him -- is approached with care and attention.
> 
> There seems to be no direct association with something in your immediate environment in that moment -- recalling Gaius story wouldn't help you win over some girl's heart that you're talking to, nor would it help you win who wants to be a millionaire in that moment or in the near future, nor would it help you win an argument with your enemy.
> 
> You seem to be recalling it just for the sake of recalling it.
> 
> A way of increasing your memory archives of stories from the past.
> 
> Because who knows what you might encounter in the future (low-functioning Ne). Better learn and be prepared with all the best that history has to offer (Si).


It was an example used as a tool for trying to demonstrate my thoughts. The story wasn't even real, I invented it for the purpose of showing the idea I had in my head.

But now you're going down the path of questioning and talking to me about my type, which is exactly what I asked you not to do. As a reminder, I _still_ don't want you talking to me about my type.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> @Carolus Rex
> 
> Don't deny you're ennegram too, you're a 6 like the rest of us, infact a 6w5 exactly like me.


What makes you think that, or are you joking?


----------



## Turi

In spite of all this Se/Si _horseshit _you guys are bandying about, and in contradiction to some previous things I've said - doesn't it at least make a _little bit_ of sense that @Carolus Rex likely prefers either _Fi _or _Ti_, using functions.

Yeah, I've scrapped 'functions' for the most part, but I'm super keen to hear what ObjectivePersonality brings to the table and in preparation for that, I'm sort of welcoming 'function speak' again for a bit.
@Carolus Rex, consider the following typing an 'experiment' of sorts.
I'm keen to see what you think.

-

With Ti and Fi, we're looking at someone who prefers their own values/reasoning over group values/reasoning - is this not on display in his demeanor on the forum? @Carolus Rex holds steadfast to what _he _thinks is right.

To some degree we can objectively identify @Carolus Rex as an IxTP type (mbti terminology, forget mine atm) due to his apparent preference for self reasoning and also - importantly, cross-reference this with ExxJ preferences as his _inferior _as he shuns and fights against group values/reasoning.

This has been essentially the ongoing debate - it hasn't been months of @Carolus Rex seeking to organize information in his mind (IxxJ) or seek out more and more information (ExxP) - it's been how he sees things (IxxP) vs how everyone else sees him (ExxJ).

I believe he does lean more towards Ti than Fi, as we're being met with basically "here's my reasons for why I'm an xxxx type, I don't really care about your reasons because my reasons work for me" and he said basically the same thing, albeit slightly different context earlier to me with regards to the credibility of the 'functions' and whether or not we should seek objectivity.

If you ask me, in accordance with functions I believe we see him searching more for the facts (S) as opposed to interpreting what they mean (N) so I'm thinking, maybe, just maybe, he's an _ISTP _type.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Temizzle said:


> Over-reliance in precise definitions in order to understand the world rather than stepping back to see the essence. Typology tries to hit at something that is beyond words, and multiple definitions arise as different people try to explain this essence in their own writing.


Concepts, such as the "essence" you're talking about, don't have multiple different definitions, as they don't have definitions at all - only words have definitions. A word's definitions tell us what concepts to mentally map it to for the purpose of communication. So different definitions are not different people's attempts to articulate or explain a shared concept, they're different mappings of a shared word to different concepts. If someone tells you their definition a word differs from yours, it means their brain has mapped it to a different mental construct, so you can't determine whether you have any actual disagreements until you both know what concept each other is actually using the word to point towards - i.e. until you exchange definitions.

This discussion strikes me as evidence of Te for you and Ti for @*Turi*.


----------



## Knave

@Temizzle, what do you do? Where are you headed in life? You seem quite passionate and knowledgeable in terms of typology, or what you understand it to be.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> It was an example used as a tool for trying to demonstrate my thoughts. The story wasn't even real, I invented it for the purpose of showing the idea I had in my head.
> 
> But now you're going down the path of questioning and talking to me about my type, which is exactly what I asked you not to do. As a reminder, I _still_ don't want you talking to me about my type.


Mhmm I wan't to make a note here that I in no way shape or form am discussing your personality type. What I am discussing is your memory recall example -- as an isolated concept, and I'm debating that that example, not you, is an example of Si + Ne use rather than direct Se use. 

The implications that one might make about your type from the example are a whole other story, but I am making no implications. 



compulsiverambler said:


> Concepts, such as the "essence" you're talking about, don't have multiple different definitions, as they don't have definitions at all - only words have definitions. A word's definitions tell us what concepts to mentally map it to for the purpose of communication. So different definitions are not different people's attempts to articulate or explain a shared concept, they're different mappings of a shared word to different concepts. If someone tells you their definition a word differs from yours, it means their brain has mapped it to a different mental construct, so you can't determine whether you have any actual disagreements until you both know what concept each other is actually using the word to point towards - i.e. until you exchange definitions.
> 
> This discussion strikes me as evidence of Te for you and Ti for @*Turi*.


Mmm yes you're exactly right, this is what I was trying to express. I argue though that even though people can perceive things in different ways, that there are some universal truths in the world and I'm trying to get at those truths. Like you said, communicating from one definition or another could be a tedious game of telephone where much of the substance is lost along the way. 



Knave said:


> @Temizzle, what do you do? Where are you headed in life? You seem quite passionate and knowledgeable in terms of typology, or what you understand it to be.


Why do you ask? 

Currently I'm a university student in my senior year. I've got minor degrees in biology and mathematics, but I'll be graduating with a degree in cognitive science -- artificial intelligence specialization. I'm juggling two internships as well in startups, one is in a machine-learning company that has passed it's series C funding and is in it's growth phase, and the other is in a social media startup. My role within both of those companies is a managerial one -- I work on product strategy in the machine learning company, and lead a marketing team in the social media. 

I would like to be at the forefront of technology -- pushing something one day that makes real differences while making bank. I've got a visceral distaste for tricking people into killing themselves (big Pharma... main food industry... addictive and empty video games) and would like to be a part of a culture of healthy intelligence tempered with working on something that can truly help others. 

With how much time I've invested into studying psychology I would like for whatever artificial intelligence / machine learning I do in the future to somehow incorporate psychology.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> I disagree I don't think he's a 6 at all. Perhaps in the wing of his 5. I don't see the reactivity, I don't see the rebellious nature, I don't see the need for forming alliances -- all clear indicators of a 6.
> 
> What I do see for him is a deep-seated care for his image and how he comes across / wanting to seem ambitious well-educated well-versed in history (3). I also see a desire to learn and prepare and remain objective (5) and I see further more the rigidity and subtle moral high-horsing of a 1, but less pronounced.


He gave off a similar vibe to a 6w5 that made me assume, then again I've only dug down slightly in ennegram and haven't uncovered it at all, 3w4 is probable though.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> In spite of all this Se/Si _*HORSESHIT* _you guys are bandying about, and in contradiction to some previous things I've said - doesn't it at least make a _little bit_ of sense that @Carolus Rex likely prefers either _Fi _or _Ti_, using functions.
> 
> Yeah, I've scrapped 'functions' for the most part, but I'm super keen to hear what ObjectivePersonality brings to the table and in preparation for that, I'm sort of welcoming 'function speak' again for a bit.
> @Carolus Rex, consider the following typing an 'experiment' of sorts.
> I'm keen to see what you think.
> 
> -
> 
> *With Ti and Fi, we're looking at someone who prefers their own values/reasoning over group values/reasoning - is this not on display in his demeanor on the forum? @Carolus Rex holds steadfast to what he thinks is right.
> 
> To some degree we can objectively identify @Carolus Rex as an IxTP type (mbti terminology, forget mine atm) due to his apparent preference for self reasoning and also - importantly, cross-reference this with ExxJ preferences as his inferior as he shuns and fights against group values/reasoning.
> 
> This has been essentially the ongoing debate - it hasn't been months of @Carolus Rex seeking to organize information in his mind (IxxJ) or seek out more and more information (ExxP) - it's been how he sees things (IxxP) vs how everyone else sees him (ExxJ).
> 
> I believe he does lean more towards Ti than Fi, as we're being met with basically "here's my reasons for why I'm an xxxx type, I don't really care about your reasons because my reasons work for me" and he said basically the same thing, albeit slightly different context earlier to me with regards to the credibility of the 'functions' and whether or not we should seek objectivity.
> 
> If you ask me, in accordance with functions I believe we see him searching more for the facts (S) as opposed to interpreting what they mean (N)** so I'm thinking, maybe, just maybe, he's an ISTP type.*


Well, I've bolded the relevant portions, even though they're slightly mis-arranged.


----------



## Turi

@BranchMonkey - week 2 of this Enneagram test I'm doing is up, here's the results ATM:

5w4 9w8=1 4w^5/3 (594)
SP! sx so

Interesting to see a 9 there, ATM equally w8 and w9.
The 4w5 thing means 5 wing is stronger than the 4 in that tritype.

Exclamation mark and capital letters means _extreme_ preference for SP over the other instincts - wonder if this gives me that "6" bent others see.

Still 2 weeks left, could change.
5w4 SP sounds right atm, though.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Mhmm I wan't to make a note here that I in no way shape or form am discussing your personality type. What I am discussing is your memory recall example -- as an isolated concept, and I'm debating that that example, not you, is an example of Si + Ne use rather than direct Se use.
> 
> The implications that one might make about your type from the example are a whole other story, but I am making no implications.


I don't want to play this game with you.

Please just stop dancing around my request, and stop referring to my type in any way on this thread.

A good way to stop yourself would be asking "Can this suggest any implications about his type?"
If your answer is so much as: "Maybe", then don't post it.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> In spite of all this Se/Si _horseshit _you guys are bandying about, and in contradiction to some previous things I've said - doesn't it at least make a _little bit_ of sense that @Carolus Rex likely prefers either _Fi _or _Ti_, using functions.
> 
> Yeah, I've scrapped 'functions' for the most part, but I'm super keen to hear what ObjectivePersonality brings to the table and in preparation for that, I'm sort of welcoming 'function speak' again for a bit.
> @Carolus Rex, consider the following typing an 'experiment' of sorts.
> I'm keen to see what you think.
> 
> -
> 
> With Ti and Fi, we're looking at someone who prefers their own values/reasoning over group values/reasoning - is this not on display in his demeanor on the forum? @Carolus Rex holds steadfast to what _he _thinks is right.
> 
> To some degree we can objectively identify @Carolus Rex as an IxTP type (mbti terminology, forget mine atm) due to his apparent preference for self reasoning and also - importantly, cross-reference this with ExxJ preferences as his _inferior _as he shuns and fights against group values/reasoning.
> 
> This has been essentially the ongoing debate - it hasn't been months of @Carolus Rex seeking to organize information in his mind (IxxJ) or seek out more and more information (ExxP) - it's been how he sees things (IxxP) vs how everyone else sees him (ExxJ).
> 
> I believe he does lean more towards Ti than Fi, as we're being met with basically "here's my reasons for why I'm an xxxx type, I don't really care about your reasons because my reasons work for me" and he said basically the same thing, albeit slightly different context earlier to me with regards to the credibility of the 'functions' and whether or not we should seek objectivity.
> 
> If you ask me, in accordance with functions I believe we see him searching more for the facts (S) as opposed to interpreting what they mean (N) so I'm thinking, maybe, just maybe, he's an _ISTP _type.


By those definitions, the logic is sound, but with regards to ISTP vs INTP, I think it'd be better if you used cognitive functions the whole way.

If we argue that I'm an ISTP (including cognitive functions), then we have to accept the idea that I'm an Se-auxiliary, which hasn't really crossed my mind very seriously.

In terms of the dichotomy, N has always been one of, if not the, trait I've scored highest on. On Keirsey's temperaments, I've scored and identified as having an NT temperament.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> By those definitions, the logic is sound, but with regards to ISTP vs INTP, I think it'd be better if you used cognitive functions the whole way.
> 
> If we argue that I'm an ISTP (including cognitive functions), then we have to accept the idea that I'm an Se-auxiliary, which hasn't really crossed my mind very seriously.
> 
> In terms of the dichotomy, N has always been one of, if not the, trait I've scored highest on. On Keirsey's temperaments, I've scored and identified as having an NT temperament.


I was rushed off the laptop right then, haha.
I will explore it a little more re: functions.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> I don't want to play this game with you.
> 
> Please just stop dancing around my request, and stop referring to my type in any way on this thread.
> 
> A good way to stop yourself would be asking "Can this suggest any implications about his type?"
> If your answer is so much as: "Maybe", then don't post it.


Why? What are you afraid of?


----------



## Turi

@Carolus Rex - do you recall that post you made where you outlined how you're basically gathering infinite information from.. history.. to develop political ideas with?
I can't remember it precisely.


----------



## Temizzle

I can't with these fucking clowns bro I'm out


----------



## Knave

Haha I wish we could strand @Temizzle and @Carolus Rex on an island and watch from a distance. What a reality show!


----------



## BranchMonkey

Carolus Rex said:


> I consider Si/Ne (or vice versa) to be more like a filing cabinet that you can open or close as necessary.
> 
> Of course being reminded by something is just how memory works, but it primarily being based off of the external environment is Se memory, to me.
> 
> An example I might take is that I knew there was a legend about Gaius Marius' consulship's when he was young, but I couldn't grasp it or remember. I saw a bird fly into its nest and was reminded that he found an Eagle's Nest with 7 eggs (incredibly rare at the time) that would signify his 7 consulship's. It's that need for the external environment to remind you about those sorts of things that makes it Se memory as opposed to Si memory to me.


It's interesting, this explanation using the filing cabinet as analogous because independently (obviously) for years I have explained to professionals and others that my memory retrieval problem is like this: 

Internally I have a filing cabinet, and it is as though the folders got tossed willy-nilly onto the floor, and when I reach down and open a folder any content might be inside--there's no order... 

Until later, something triggers it--something external like my husband mentioning something or another person does the same; I call it "get me started" and once someone does that (with linked memories, i.e. those we shared--it could be information someone told me about themselves or a subject they're interested in, anything at all):

Then I can fill in all the missing information as though the correct files were organized and now the one I need gets opened for me to access. 

Otherwise, if no one prompts me, I may--while resting just before sleep or because of another external prompt, remember. 

If not, the episodic memory (just one example) never becomes available to me. It is still inside the folders which are inside my mind, but I cannot access the folders without some kind of prompt.

The book by Oliver Sacks, _Musicophilia_ has many references to various memory problems, and he makes the point (as do other neurologists as well as various others) that there is no such thing as "memory" in more than what I call an "umbrella" sense, i.e. the broad category. 

Within that broad category there is episodic memory; procedural memory; emotional memory, and many other kinds of memory--each scattered about the brain: hippocampus, temporal lobe and so forth.

So my husband remembering so easily song lyrics or comic narrative comes from one kind of memory--perhaps in part triggered by emotion--whereas his ability to remember steps needed to complete his work comes from procedural memory, and his _inability_ to retain names is a deficit from yet another area. 

(When I attended a work party with him, he would turn to me and ask me to tell him the name of his co-worker or co-worker's mate, and invariably I could--until I started the medications I have been on since 2001 or so; now I cannot help him so readily; sometimes not at all).

My own is more intact for early childhood and emotion, especially the traumatic episodes yet has never been strong for "facts" related to, say, lists, i.e. presidents, capital cities of U.S. states and the like.

Like you, if I understand you correctly in this, I agree, using MBTI as a reference point: 

Some memories are related to Si while others are related to Se. 

I have never, for instance, "noticed" yet alone retained, sensory data involving the existence of billboards, store signs and such; it just doesn't grab my attention whereas my husband takes all of that in and more from "out there," i.e. Se-related and also visual data to my uninterested and otherwise engaged mind: 

Birds in flight; children in trouble; flowers blooming under my mailbox... these I notice readily, and much more so than my husband or many other persons I know.

Just some thoughts. I hope I was clear in conveying them as, of course, I often am not.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Why? What are you afraid of?


I'm not afraid, I'm frustrated with your false premises and Ad Hominem that you repeatedly shove in my face when we discuss my type. The same thing keeps happening every time we try to talk about my type, and no progress is made.



Turi said:


> @Carolus Rex - do you recall that post you made where you outlined how you're basically gathering infinite information from.. history.. to develop political ideas with?
> I can't remember it precisely.


That would be correct.

That's the inspiration behind the Satrapy Idea:









Straight up lifted from the Persian Empire and applied to today with obvious changes to fit it.

Problem: States' Rights is going AWOL.
Solution: Reduce the number of states and centralize power again.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> @*BranchMonkey* - week 2 of this Enneagram test I'm doing is up, here's the results ATM:
> 
> 5w4 9w8=1 4w^5/3 (594)
> SP! sx so
> 
> Interesting to see a 9 there, ATM equally w8 and w9.
> The 4w5 thing means 5 wing is stronger than the 4 in that tritype.
> 
> Exclamation mark and capital letters means _extreme_ preference for SP over the other instincts - wonder if this gives me that "6" bent others see.
> 
> Still 2 weeks left, could change.
> 5w4 SP sounds right atm, though.


Wait, which Enneagram test is this and why does it take several weeks again?


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> Haha I wish we could strand @Temizzle and @Carolus Rex on an island and watch from a distance. What a reality show!


You know I wouldn't mind that, we would make it work. Can you please answer my earlier question -- why are you asking me about what I do and where I'm going? 



Carolus Rex said:


> I'm not afraid, I'm frustrated with your false premises and Ad Hominem that you repeatedly shove in my face when we discuss my type. The same thing keeps happening every time we try to talk about my type, and no progress is made


I will take this up with you in PM, this thread is no place for personal matters.


----------



## Knave

[USER=458658 said:


> @Temizzle[/USER] ;40573938]You know I wouldn't mind that, we would make it work. Can you please answer my earlier question -- why are you asking me about what I do and where I'm going?
> 
> Just curious. You seem to possess a lot of drive, intelligence, and knowledge in this particular field. So, was hoping you were pursing something within this realm, maybe make a difference in the world.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd consider you an XNFP but maybe not.


----------



## leictreon

yes


----------



## Turi

crobing - isfj



RGBCMYK said:


> Wait, which Enneagram test is this and why does it take several weeks again?


It's a 4 week test of sorts, by the people who run the Progressive Enneagram Facebook page (search for it, if you've got FB) - there's also a 7 week version.
Basically, every day we're asked to complete a two sets of questions, and at the end of each week, we're given the 'results' as they're coming along.

End of week one, my results were Type 5 SP.
End of week two, and my results are 5w4 9w8=1 4w^5/3 (594) - SP! sx so

The results are cumulative, so those week two results are not separate from the week one results.

Two more weeks left, and each day we're provided with some readings to inform us of the types, wings, tritypes, instinctual variants etc etc the whole lot, it's been really informative - the information is most likely derived from books etc, but either way, I'm enjoying it and am learning a lot - it's also great to be able to participate in this kind of thing with other people - I can see, and even chime in, on any questions others are asking with regards to the questions etc, so we all sort of build up a better understanding along the way.

Things can change, there was someone else who typed as a Type 2 in Week One, and is now listed as a Type 8 - so, this isn't set in stone by any means, but mine's remained Type 5 so far.
Still two weeks left.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> [USER=458658 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Temizzle[/USER] ;40573938]You know I wouldn't mind that, we would make it work. Can you please answer my earlier question -- why are you asking me about what I do and where I'm going?
> 
> Just curious. You seem to possess a lot of drive, intelligence, and knowledge in this particular field. So, was hoping you were pursing something within this realm, maybe make a difference in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you, seems genuine, I appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> leictreon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see INFP -- generation z makes it more likely.
Click to expand...


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Well, I've bolded the relevant portions, even though they're slightly mis-arranged.


Elaborate.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Elaborate.


TL;DR: Your logic for rex being an ISTP is horseshit. 

What's this progressive enneagram test? Can't find it.


----------



## with water

BranchMonkey said:


> @Knave
> 
> No, he's always ENFP but I focus on his athletic achievements instead of the NF part, duh--then I write him out as ESFP (working memory--retrieval--problem, lie down and relax, say Oh! correct and botch it again). Next time you see me do it, have pity and correct me?
> 
> @with water
> 
> So what type am I to your mind?


Not telling you. This is the second time you took my turn in order to talk about yourself. >.(


----------



## BranchMonkey

@with water

Not a clue what you're talking about in terms of my taking your turn (giving me motives for behavior I am unaware of) to "talk about myself," but you do seem to be holding onto some resentment, which is not, to my mind, MBTI type-related.

So type? Unknown.


----------



## Turi

INFP fits for above but when I get some time I'd love to test this new method I'm using re: functions.
I've basically just stolen a bunch of information from DaveSuperPowers and want to test my interpretations of it on people. >_>



Temizzle said:


> TL;DR: Your logic for rex being an ISTP is horseshit.
> 
> What's this progressive enneagram test? Can't find it.


Why is my logic for him being a (possible) ISTP horseshit?
I need to know precisely, where the logic breaks down.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> crobing - isfj
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 4 week test of sorts, by the people who run the Progressive Enneagram Facebook page (search for it, if you've got FB) - there's also a 7 week version.
> Basically, every day we're asked to complete a two sets of questions, and at the end of each week, we're given the 'results' as they're coming along.
> 
> End of week one, my results were Type 5 SP.
> End of week two, and my results are 5w4 9w8=1 4w^5/3 (594) - SP! sx so
> 
> The results are cumulative, so those week two results are not separate from the week one results.
> 
> Two more weeks left, and each day we're provided with some readings to inform us of the types, wings, tritypes, instinctual variants etc etc the whole lot, it's been really informative - the information is most likely derived from books etc, but either way, I'm enjoying it and am learning a lot - it's also great to be able to participate in this kind of thing with other people - I can see, and even chime in, on any questions others are asking with regards to the questions etc, so we all sort of build up a better understanding along the way.
> 
> Things can change, there was someone else who typed as a Type 2 in Week One, and is now listed as a Type 8 - so, this isn't set in stone by any means, but mine's remained Type 5 so far.
> Still two weeks left.


Seems a bit too extensive for me to bother. I guess since I've consistently typed as 5w6 on every version since like 2015 or something though, I wouldn't really have the incentive to bother...

let us know how it turns out for you.

Edit: I think I may have turned up with 5w4 once, but I was probably trying for it on purpose that time.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> Seems a bit too extensive for me to bother. I guess since I've consistently typed as 5w6 on every version since like 2015 or something though, I wouldn't really have the incentive to bother...
> 
> let us know how it turns out for you.
> 
> Edit: I think I may have turned up with 5w4 once, but I was probably trying for it on purpose that time.


Well, the tests are kind of iffy because they all seem to be pulling from the same pool of questions, so continuously returning type 5 results on various tests, doesn't mean anything if you're essentially answering the same questionnaire every time.

It is extensive, but it's informative and it's (I hope) a good way to 'clear it up'.
Should do the same thing with MBTI - a steady stream of questions people respond to, perhaps this could even allow for people to respond in essay style once a week or so, for one single question - and over X amount of time, see if patterns manifest and people can be more accurately typed, as opposed to the misguided snap-shot typing that happens now, where people type others based on their own subjective interpretations of functions and in the context of one single post on one single day.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> INFP fits for above but when I get some time I'd love to test this new method I'm using re: functions.
> I've basically just stolen a bunch of information from DaveSuperPowers and want to test my interpretations of it on people. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my logic for him being a (possible) ISTP horseshit?
> I need to know precisely, where the logic breaks down.


You want an answer to your question answer mine first


----------



## Asmodaeus

Literally God said:


> Wondering if Asmodaeus is an ENTJ...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Not that I know of... 

However, that would be #Amazeballs


----------



## Pippo

Ah the Machiavellian is back.

xNTJ certainly fits him.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> You want an answer to your question answer mine first


I'm surprised it doesn't just come up when you search for "Progressive Enneagram" in Facebook.


----------



## Knave

with water said:


> Not telling you. This is the second time you took my turn in order to talk about yourself. >.(


WTF are you talking about?

Edit: Oh, you're not talking to me, haha


----------



## BranchMonkey

Knave: INTP then. So be it. Ahmaine. xD


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> just as long as its not a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah my moral compass m8 2 stronk, I need advice from Fi m8.


Moral compass?
What is Fi to you?


----------



## Mr Castelo

Brick said:


> just as long as its not a hammer.


This will do.

https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/693092/693092000005.jpg



> nah my moral compass m8 2 stronk, I need advice from Fi m8.


This thread is becoming too Australian.


----------



## Rydori

Mr Castelo said:


> This will do.
> 
> https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/693092/693092000005.jpg
> 
> This thread is becoming too Australian.


Hitting myself isn't a good option!

Here's an extra aussie video







Turi said:


> Moral compass?
> What is Fi to you?


Ummm, right and wrong? idk.


----------



## Turi

I think you mean strayan.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Ummm, right and wrong? idk.


Are you implying Fe types don't know right from wrong, or that they don't have a moral compass?


----------



## nep2une

I remember when you used to say you were INFJ and I was like okay, let's go with that... and now I don't agree. I would say INTJ or INTP.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Are you implying Fe types don't know right from wrong, or that they don't have a moral compass?


I'm not implying either?
I mean I don't really follow or value a moral compass too much, if anything I forget it exists since I never think about morality unless given an actual situation based on people. I'm highly sure there's Fe types who know right and wrong and a moral compass, I don't represent the entirety of Fe types.


----------



## Turi

nep2une said:


> I remember when you used to say you were INFJ and I was like okay, let's go with that... and now I don't agree. I would say INTJ or INTP.


Eh, officially tested as an INFJ (both predicted type _and _reported..)
I 'feel' more T though.




Brick said:


> I'm not implying either?
> I mean I don't really follow or value a moral compass too much, if anything I forget it exists since I never think about morality unless given an actual situation based on people. I'm highly sure there's Fe types who know right and wrong and a moral compass, I don't represent the entirety of Fe types.


..how do you determine right from wrong?


----------



## Enoch

TURI TYPE THIS TEST


----------



## Pippo

I've never seen a score that high on any of the functions ever.

It'd be typed as:

YGTTAYCM

"You Gamed The Test Answers You Cheeky Motherfucker"


----------



## Enoch

Mr Castelo said:


> This thread is becoming too Australian.


Best thing I've read on PerC all year.


----------



## Lunacik

.


----------



## Turi

> he ran me through questions about it when I furrowed my brows and said I don't think I'm an S.


Just furrow your brows and lead the practitioner down whatever path you so please, lol.



> I didn't say I altered them to achieve desired results.


Of course you didn't say that verbatim, but that's what happened.

There's no way in hell I'm responding to the rest of that essay in any great detail - as far as I'm concerned, the official results are null and void - you had literally _three years_ of research and knowledge regarding typology under your belt before seeing the practitioner.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> Just furrow your brows and lead the practitioner down whatever path you so please, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't say that verbatim, but that's what happened.
> 
> There's no way in hell I'm responding to the rest of that essay in any great detail - as far as I'm concerned, the official results are null and void - you had literally _three years_ of research and knowledge regarding typology under your belt before seeing the practitioner.



I'm not getting caught up in this...but you do have a double-standard in this.

This is the point where I ignore bc I don't take time out of my day to argue on forums. That's dumb. Besides, I have nothing to prove to you.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ..how do you determine right from wrong?


Well, its a really subjective question, different societies view different morals and we can't have an accurate meaning for right and wrong. It is a matter of subjection. What is right and wrong for me is whats stated on the law.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> I'm not getting caught up in this...but you do have a double-standard in this.
> 
> This is the point where I ignore bc I don't take time out of my day to argue on forums. That's dumb. Besides, I have nothing to prove to you.


Re: the pictures - with 3 years typology experience and a self-proclaimed "genius IQ" you obviously would have known what to say to return whatever results you wanted.


----------



## Lunacik

I just spent more time on here than I needed to again. officially checking out of the forums. seeya guys.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Well, its a really subjective question, different societies view different morals and we can't have an accurate meaning for right and wrong. It is a matter of subjection. What is right and wrong for me is whats stated on the law.


So... Te.
ESTJ.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> I just spent more time on here than I needed to again. officially checking out of the forums. seeya guys.


Am I not supposed to question people or something?
It's like nobody can handle it.
Make enemies all day just by trying to be objective and being inquisitive.

Wouldn't you want to be objective and know for sure what your type is?
Rather than just rely on official results (ish? how valid are they?)

Wouldn't relying on those results even if valid, be more aligned with Te/Fe rather than Ti/Fi?
i.e external validation over self-reasoning.

Sorry if I've offended you, I'm more questioning the validity of the official test and how it's conducted as well as the keys2cognition one - well, tests in general I guess - than you as a person.

I think they're too easily gamed and are therefore not good for typing yourself with.


----------



## Lunacik

@*Turi* me leaving has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Temizzle IxFP
> Enoch ENFP maybe
> Brick ESTJ


Disagree with all but Enoch. INFJ 6 for you, never changes.


----------



## Rydori

Entj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nep2une

What's your moral alignment? Chaotic neutral?


----------



## Rydori

nep2une said:


> What's your moral alignment? Chaotic neutral?


Lawful neutral 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Lawful neutral
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this lines up with estj I swear..


----------



## Lunacik

> I done the online test, and my estimated type and reported type are _both _INFJ. I just think it's kind of weird that someone can have an estimated type of ISTP, and then a reported type of INTP because they just decide no, I'm an N and that's that >_<
> I don't really understand how the system can be used for self-development if people just choose their own type in this fashion.


Gets INFJ on "estimated type" and INFJ on "mbti results"...says no I'm an INTJ "because I feel more T"


> Eh, officially tested as an INFJ (both predicted type and reported..)
> I 'feel' more T though.


makes a huge fuss over someone else's estimate being ISTP, results being INTP, then saying I'm an INTP bc of list of sound logical reasons and questions w practitioner

above me is an INFJ according to his very own logic.


----------



## Enoch




----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> Gets INFJ on "estimated type" and INFJ on "mbti results"...says no I'm an INTJ "because I feel more T"
> 
> makes a huge fuss over someone else's estimate being ISTP, results being INTP, then saying I'm an INTP bc of list of sound logical reasons and questions w practitioner
> 
> reveals own double-standard without noticing the hypocrisy and jumps to conclusions that are founded on opinions and feelings rather than information
> 
> above me is an INFJ


..I didn't make a huge fuss.
The way people type themselves and others atm is essentially some form of typology cancer, it's corrupt, full of bias.

You keep going on about this double-standard but I actually had an entire paragraph there initially with regards to my current typing as INTJ despite officially returning INFJ but I edited it back out because it wasn't relevant - I'm not claiming to be officially typed as an INTJ so the context is different.


----------



## Lunacik

x

nvm im done


----------



## Enoch

NOTHING FOR YOUR SPARKLY BLUE EYES TO SEE HERE​


----------



## Lunacik

@Enoch
yeah I'm just going to let it go now.

also, ENFP

this thread has taken a wrong turn


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Estj


----------



## Lunacik

person below me is a llama


----------



## Rydori

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Turi

ESTJ sun-E-jim


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ESTJ sun-E-jim


I'm infp tho.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> I'm infp tho.


When you're in shadow mode, absolutely you are.


----------



## Temizzle

Infj 6


----------



## Rydori

ENTJ


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ISFJ.. how he got ESTJ idk.


----------



## Rydori

ENFP


----------



## Turi

Estj


----------



## VoodooDolls

this dude above is an esfj, i smell them kilometers away.
his avatar is rotten, nauseates me


----------



## Turi

VoodooDolls said:


> this dude above is an esfj, i smell them kilometers away.
> his avatar is rotten, nauseates me


Where abouts in Australia are you from?


----------



## Pippo

Still bettin’ on Ti-user


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Still bettin’ on Ti-user


Ti.. nah, perhaps it's a solid fit for yourself though.


Ti is about prioritizing your own reasoning - your own ideas, your own truths - _above _what other people think about these, or how your ideas/truths/reasoning is accepted at large.

In order to identify Ti as a dominant preference, we need to be able to also identify inferior Fe - if that's not a fit, then dominant Ti isn't a fit.
Inferior Fe isn't 'not nice' or 'rude' etc etc it's a dislike for seeking external validation with regards to your own truths/ideas/reasoning - this is definitely not a fit for me and this is evidenced even here in my postings whereby I am literally asking people for input - I'm seeking external validation, seeking input from others - doesn't match my inferior and likely supports either Fe or Te as my preferred decision making process.

Of course dominant Ti types can ask for input but it should be a common theme in their lives that they're resistant to this as they prefer their _own _reasoning and don't care for others reasoning/validation on a wider scale.


On top of this, dominant Ti suggests either auxiliary Se or Ne - both information gathering processes - they want to take in more and more information by either:

gathering abstract patterns (Ne); or,
gathering observable facts (Se) 


..on a broad scale due to them being extraverted.

Neither of those are a fit for me - of course I'm thirsty for knowledge but my range of topics and interests is very narrow and I can even get so narrow-minded with regards to the information that I take in, that I can even search specifically for what I want and that's it.

I'm not a more more more guy, I'm a guy who wants to make sense of and organise information as opposed to wanting more of it - this then means I prefer an introverted perceiving function, rather than an extraverted one - which leaves Si or Ni as most likely candidates for dominant or auxiliary position - this is also supported even here on PerC by my continuous attempts to refine my ideas/thoughts and organize the concepts in my mind into something others can understand, I'm seeking to condense rather than expand - hence the multiple threads where I attempt to define certain functions, and also posts like this where I'm basically doing the same thing - honing in on something, introverted perception.


Anyway, I don't believe Ti as a dominant works for me due to the above - doesn't fit as dominant function, inferior Fe which comes with it doesn't fit, and the two auxiliary functions that must be paired with it don't fit - however I do believe what I've outlined here and in another post with regards to Ti might be a solid fit for yourself (and, inferior Fe).



* *




I've said it before, but in case you missed it - I'm going to play the whole 'functions' game again for a while, and see how it goes - this is due to DaveSuperPowers coming back and making some incredibly bold claims, that I'm going to have some faith in and at least try, to see if it works out.

Read this and this.


It's a leap of faith, and extremely contradictory considering things I've said in the past re: 'functions are shit, stick to dichotomy' - of course, this is/was due to the simple reality that drove Dave to do what he's been doing the last few years - no proof of the functions, so in this respect I'm not actually going against anything, rather welcoming new insights/ideas/perspectives etc that are grounded in the scientific method.

..if he's got a solid way to objectively type people via functions, and it can be proven, well it makes no sense to not get on board and see where it goes.

Here are the youtube clips to check out:




























From what I've learn from just those few video clips, I can confirm I'm likely accurately typed as is, it's been excellent to hear more about Ti/Fi from this angle as well as Ne/Se because I can strike them both off atm, of course, there'll be so much more information to come that might change things up in the future, I don't know.

Looking forward to Feb 26, definitely signing up to the classes and seeing if it's as good as I think it's going to be.


I've already dissected each video so far, and have written up basically every useful bit of information, lol.. already going full organize/control (IxxJ).. have been creating my own definitions of the functions etc in accordance with these, as the videos have been unfolding and am happy to see they've been on-target in instances where I've jumped the gun.


----------



## Wisteria

* *


----------



## Mr Castelo

Maybe, I don't know enough about you. You could very well be typed as ISTP and I wouldn't be able to tell if that's accurate or not.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ sounds fair.


----------



## Pippo

Seems right to me. Your first type-me thread checks out.


----------



## Max

@Carolus Rex - IxTJ 

@Sandpit Turtle - ISTP 

@Mr Castelo - xNTJ 

@Wisteria - ISFJ 

@Turi - IxTx [Giving you the benefit of the doubt here] 

@Brick - IxFJ 

@Ebola - INxP

Those are my guesses for everyone on this page.


----------



## Temizzle

Well, definitely some kind of feeler. Sense some Fe. xxFJ


----------



## soop

ENTJ definitely seems right, not sure about the enneagram, you seem more chill than most 8s, but then this site is a place that would predispose one to such behavior.


----------



## Temizzle

soop said:


> ENTJ definitely seems right, not sure about the enneagram, you seem more chill than most 8s, but then this site is a place that would predispose one to such behavior.


Ahaha welcome to the thread, you've missed much of the fireworks  

ISTP and 9 checks from your profile / post pattern so far


----------



## Lunacik

Seems right to me.
I love ENTJs. I love all types, but still.


----------



## Pippo

Probably


----------



## Crowbo

As accurate as this kick


----------



## Rydori

Entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soop

Temizzle said:


> Ahaha welcome to the thread, you've missed much of the fireworks


Thanks, I try my best *(Skip me)* (also mods allow reputation comments so we have some way to respond to these posts without disrupting the thread)


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> And that was "Foreplay" by Knave.
> 
> xNFP


Hahaaa. No way, I'm Ti-Fe. You are Ti-Si/Ni


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Hahaaa. No way, I'm Ti-Fe. You are Ti-Si/Ni


I read much more Fi than Ti when going through your type-me thread(s).

I encourage you, and others, to take a peek at that little essay @Mr Castelo wrote me in my spoilers.

Not that I agree with it, but it's food for thought.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> I read much more Fi than Ti when going through your type-me thread(s).
> 
> I encourage you, and others, to take a peek at that little essay @Mr Castelo wrote me in my spoilers.
> 
> Not that I agree with it, but it's food for thought.
> 
> -SKIP ME-


Where is it? @Mr Castelo has beast blood running through his veins


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> Where is it? @Mr Castelo has beast blood running through his veins


Ye Olde big wall of text


* *




@Mr Castelo gave me permission to post something he sent me regarding his previous thoughts on my type. As of now, he has no official opinion.


* *




"The dichotomies are the base of MBTI as a whole, including cognitive functions, so I feel that I can't ignore it. You probably consider yourself to be an introvert because you like to spend time alone or maybe because you're not that social, but, as you're probably aware, Introversion/Extraversion is not really about that. It's difficult to explain exactly what it is in few lines, but I'll try to get at the heart of it.

Introversion: self-referring, defines the external world through own perceptions and definitions, focus naturally lies on one's internal state of being (thoughts, feelings, impressions, etc.). Being subjective, the introvert draws (mental) energy away from the object, preserving his own energy.

Extraversion: other-referring, adapts to the external world to fit their perceptions and definitions, focus naturally lies on the external state of things (activities, events, people, surroundings, systems of thought). Being objective, the extrovert tries to be "in synch" with the external world, letting the external energy affect his internal energy and vice-versa."
"Comparisons: due to the differences described above, the extrovert is naturally more agreeable and objective than the introvert. I'm not saying that extroverts get along better with others (although they mostly tend to do), you can think of "agreeable" in terms of having consistency with reality (in the case of Te, having consistency of thought with objective rationality).

Te vs Ni: you can think of Te as Thinking + Extraversion, and Ni as Intuition + Introversion, they're nothing more than that. Te is the most objective and rational function in the commonly applied sense of the word, and Ni, on the other hand, is pretty irrational and subjective. This is why there is a striking difference between INTJs and ENTJs although people seem to believe otherwise. Usually, INTJs are not "masterminds", they're more like borderline lunatics, detached observers of the world who occasionally act on their observations. ENTJs are the ones who plan and do shit. INTJs are, first and foremost, dominant Perceivers, and ENTJs are, more fittingly, Judgers."
"My observations: from what I know about you, you rely way more on external evidence rather than your own impressions/observations, and that is a key difference between Te and Ni. Some people have said that you use Si since you rely so much on evidence, but that is not correct. While Si does have an eye for details, Si is also impressionistic and subjective.

You can say that I'm only seeing your Te because it's Extraverted, but the truth is that even if INTJs use Te to make a point, Ni is going to "leak" into it, and I don't see the same happening in your points, you just point out to facts and external sources (like test results). Another thing I noticed is that you do seem to care about other people's opinions and inputs, even if you trust your own view more. You seem to want to reach a consensus, it's something that I've seen in you time and time again. You argue and defend on your point, but it's in an atempt to make the other person agree with it.

INTJs can also do that, of course, and they can be very persuasive, but it always comes from a place of "this is my own take on this, and those points can prove that it's right, if you don't agree with it, whatever". It's not consensus-based like Te (consensus might not be the best word), and it doesn't rely on external input."


----------



## The red spirit

Seems suspicious


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> Ye Olde big wall of text
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mr Castelo gave me permission to post something he sent me regarding his previous thoughts on my type. As of now, he has no official opinion.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The dichotomies are the base of MBTI as a whole, including cognitive functions, so I feel that I can't ignore it. You probably consider yourself to be an introvert because you like to spend time alone or maybe because you're not that social, but, as you're probably aware, Introversion/Extraversion is not really about that. It's difficult to explain exactly what it is in few lines, but I'll try to get at the heart of it.
> 
> Introversion: self-referring, defines the external world through own perceptions and definitions, focus naturally lies on one's internal state of being (thoughts, feelings, impressions, etc.). Being subjective, the introvert draws (mental) energy away from the object, preserving his own energy.
> 
> Extraversion: other-referring, adapts to the external world to fit their perceptions and definitions, focus naturally lies on the external state of things (activities, events, people, surroundings, systems of thought). Being objective, the extrovert tries to be "in synch" with the external world, letting the external energy affect his internal energy and vice-versa."
> "Comparisons: due to the differences described above, the extrovert is naturally more agreeable and objective than the introvert. I'm not saying that extroverts get along better with others (although they mostly tend to do), you can think of "agreeable" in terms of having consistency with reality (in the case of Te, having consistency of thought with objective rationality).
> 
> Te vs Ni: you can think of Te as Thinking + Extraversion, and Ni as Intuition + Introversion, they're nothing more than that. Te is the most objective and rational function in the commonly applied sense of the word, and Ni, on the other hand, is pretty irrational and subjective. This is why there is a striking difference between INTJs and ENTJs although people seem to believe otherwise. Usually, INTJs are not "masterminds", they're more like borderline lunatics, detached observers of the world who occasionally act on their observations. ENTJs are the ones who plan and do shit. INTJs are, first and foremost, dominant Perceivers, and ENTJs are, more fittingly, Judgers."
> "My observations: from what I know about you, you rely way more on external evidence rather than your own impressions/observations, and that is a key difference between Te and Ni. Some people have said that you use Si since you rely so much on evidence, but that is not correct. While Si does have an eye for details, Si is also impressionistic and subjective.
> 
> You can say that I'm only seeing your Te because it's Extraverted, but the truth is that even if INTJs use Te to make a point, Ni is going to "leak" into it, and I don't see the same happening in your points, you just point out to facts and external sources (like test results). Another thing I noticed is that you do seem to care about other people's opinions and inputs, even if you trust your own view more. You seem to want to reach a consensus, it's something that I've seen in you time and time again. You argue and defend on your point, but it's in an atempt to make the other person agree with it.
> 
> INTJs can also do that, of course, and they can be very persuasive, but it always comes from a place of "this is my own take on this, and those points can prove that it's right, if you don't agree with it, whatever". It's not consensus-based like Te (consensus might not be the best word), and it doesn't rely on external input."


Yep, big time Te user. So it all boils down to ESTJ vs ENTJ. Matter settled!


----------



## The red spirit

Knave said:


> Yep, big time Te user. So it all boils down to ESTJ vs ENTJ. Matter settled!


Boring!


----------



## Pippo

Still hanging on tad to SP



Knave said:


> Yep, big time Te user. So it all boils down to ESTJ vs ENTJ. Matter settled!


Seems hasty to accept, but alright


----------



## Rydori

TJ


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> Still hanging on tad to SP
> 
> 
> Seems hasty to accept, but alright


I've always believed big time Te for you. Would you say Te and Fe would be ones to look up rankings, reviews, etc to help make decisions--in terms of movies, restaurants, beer, etc?


----------



## Rydori

Knave said:


> I've always believed big time Te for you. Would you say Te and Fe would be ones to look up rankings, reviews, etc to help make decisions--in terms of movies, restaurants, beer, etc?


Te and Fe judge externally, their more abiding to their environment and focus much more of the objective. The difference is basically T/F features which is self explanatory. Think of it as those two being more dependent to judge stuff based on their environment.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I think INFP suits you better, but wth do I know: Some folks think ISFJ is a better fit for me, and once a day I wonder if it is too.


----------



## Enoch

I DECLARE THAT ISFJ IS THE BEST TYPE

ABOVE IS ISFP​


----------



## Rydori

BranchMonkey said:


> I think INFP suits you better, but wth do I know: Some folks think ISFJ is a better fit for me, and once a day I wonder if it is too.


people will always have a different perspective of others, the best way is to find what the most common trait that people often say and associate that through re-evaluation. I believe you're an INFJ btw.


----------



## Knave

BranchMonkey said:


> I think INFP suits you better, but wth do I know: Some folks think ISFJ is a better fit for me, and once a day I wonder if it is too.


ISFJ is the best type. Let's all be ISFJs


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> I've always believed big time Te for you. Would you say Te and Fe would be ones to look up rankings, reviews, etc to help make decisions--in terms of movies, restaurants, beer, etc?


Yep, for different reasons, but yes this is the group mentality/external validation Fe and Te are tuned in to.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Knave said:


> I've always believed big time Te for you. Would you say Te and Fe would be ones to look up rankings, reviews, etc to help make decisions--in terms of movies, restaurants, beer, etc?


I saw this--realize it isn't meant for me, but I was "listening" (not to be confused with lurking), and I thought, "I always look up movie reviews when my husband wants to rent something (doesn't happen much these days, we're too busy) and I won't watch a film I haven't read about, but it's what I do with the reviews:

I'm as likely to choose a film others panned as go with one because it's the reasoning behind the review, and ones that just write shit like, "Loved it; best ever!" make me move on looking for meat, and when I find ones that tell why they liked to detested a film, or were bored by it, especially if they give analogies and quote a few lines, I have a good sense of whether or not I'll enjoy it.

Restaurants, however, I don't go to many, and when I have gone to one I've never been to before, I stop by and step inside as well as check out the menu. There's a place, for instance, in Wooster called C.J's: Great low lighting, no loud music, dark wood walls, candles on the table, real plants, veggie and meat including brisket, and waitresses who are in college. I love the place, food is great, varied enough, price within a once a year range.

Beer? Eh, Miller Genuine Draft, frozen mug, I'm done.  
@Neptune (Mention is fucked): You mentioned D&D scores or such. I get True Neutral Human Cleric, high on wisdom, intelligence, charisma; low for constitution. I can heal people and raise the dead.


----------



## Rydori

Infj


----------



## Enoch

BEST TYPE

WHATEVER TYPE KNAVE IS, I AM​


----------



## Knave

BranchMonkey said:


> I saw this--realize it isn't meant for me, but I was "listening" (not to be confused with lurking), and I thought, "I always look up movie reviews when my husband wants to rent something (doesn't happen much these days, we're too busy) and I won't watch a film I haven't read about, but it's what I do with the reviews:
> 
> I'm as likely to choose a film others panned as go with one because it's the reasoning behind the review, and ones that just write shit like, "Loved it; best ever!" make me move on looking for meat, and when I find ones that tell why they liked to detested a film, or were bored by it, especially if they give analogies and quote a few lines, I have a good sense of whether or not I'll enjoy it.
> 
> Restaurants, however, I don't go to many, and when I have gone to one I've never been to before, I stop by and step inside as well as check out the menu. There's a place, for instance, in Wooster called C.J's: Great low lighting, no loud music, dark wood walls, candles on the table, real plants, veggie and meat including brisket, and waitresses who are in college. I love the place, food is great, varied enough, price within a once a year range.
> 
> Beer? Eh, Miller Genuine Draft, frozen mug, I'm done.
> 
> @Neptune (Mention is fucked): You mentioned D&D scores or such. I get True Neutral Human Cleric, high on wisdom, intelligence, charisma; low for constitution. I can heal people and raise the dead.


I always look up reviews for movies and beer before seeing/buying. If a movie gets a bad sore on rottentomatoes I'm far less likely to give it a chance--but it doesn't mean I won't eventually watch it, just not in the theaters. And for beer, I love exploring different craft beers, but I like to check untappd app for reviews when making a selection.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Knave

I've never cared for the taste of beer--got into MGD because of my husband, and then discovered it was good in the summer if I froze a thick mug and drank it in that. I used to drink Sauvignon blanc and a few other dry white wines (red, tannins, get me sick) but I rarely drink now, and when I do, it's a shot of Svedka straight up as the Polish vodka I prefer, well, I cannot afford it any longer--not even for a once in a while thing.


----------



## Pippo

Still going strong on INFP, even despite what you said.


-----------------------------------------------------------
@Enoch

Congrats on 9k posts.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I don't mind, dude; it's not that big a deal compared to the psychological breakthrough I had that made INFJ sing--what's behind the four letters carries far more weight.


----------



## Pippo

BranchMonkey said:


> I don't mind, dude; it's not that big a deal compared to the psychological breakthrough I had that made INFJ sing--what's behind the four letters carries far more weight.


Seems like a somewhat condescending way to say, “It’s fine, I don’t care about your dumb conclusion”, lol.


----------



## BranchMonkey

> Quote Originally Posted by BranchMonkey View Post
> I don't mind, dude; it's not that big a deal compared to the psychological breakthrough I had that made INFJ sing--what's behind the four letters carries far more weight.
> 
> Carolus Rex wrote: Seems like a somewhat condescending way to say, “It’s fine, I don’t care about your dumb conclusion”, lol.



@Carolus Rex

Don't project, man. I'm feeling mellow and so grateful for finding a place to be where my roots are not just tolerated, they're celebrated, so no, you misread that--and you misread me, because, in large part how you perceive my online persona--the little of it you've encountered--reminds you of your INFP sister who is, as you assert, "superstitious" and it is a pejorative to you. 

Nothing I can do about your perception as you read literally what is written and do not--as far as I can make out--read between lines, ever.

Ex. When I shared that I had a habit of saying, "If I live" picked up from my superstitious mother who was brought up in Appalachia and used to toss salt over her shoulder and spit (clearly superstitious) and how she changed that to "Lord willing" and made me say it daily, I switched to "If I live," you wrote, gist, "Ah-ha! INFP... like my sister..."

That isn't superstitious; that is a habit born of coercion.

You miss nuances; you don't ask why because you've already made up your mind based on some internal reasoning or previous experience/associations.

I accept that.

Your type?

ISTJ seems to be the best fit.


----------



## Pippo

BranchMonkey said:


> Quote Originally Posted by BranchMonkey View Post
> I don't mind, dude; it's not that big a deal compared to the psychological breakthrough I had that made INFJ sing--what's behind the four letters carries far more weight.
> 
> Carolus Rex wrote: Seems like a somewhat condescending way to say, “It’s fine, I don’t care about your dumb conclusion”, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Carolus Rex
> 
> Don't project, man. I'm feeling mellow and so grateful for finding a place to be where my roots are not just tolerated, they're celebrated, so no, you misread that--and you misread me, because, in large part how you perceive my online persona--the little of it you've encountered--reminds you of your INFP sister who is, as you assert, "superstitious" and it is a pejorative to you.
> 
> Nothing I can do about your perception as you read literally what is written and do not--as far as I can make out--read between lines, ever.
> 
> Ex. When I shared that I had a habit of saying, "If I live" picked up from my superstitious mother who was brought up in Appalachia and used to toss salt over her shoulder and spit (clearly superstitious) and how she changed that to "Lord willing" and made me say it daily, I switched to "If I live," you wrote, gist, "Ah-ha! INFP... like my sister..."
> 
> That isn't superstitious; that is a habit born of coercion.
> 
> You miss nuances; you don't ask why because you've already made up your mind based on some internal reasoning or previous experience/associations.
> 
> I accept that.
> 
> Your type?
> 
> ISTJ seems to be the best fit.
Click to expand...

Oh alright, lol, it was an attempt at humor with you, albeit in a bit of a snappy tone.

No, I’m not projecting, it’s all in good fun, in intent anyways.

No, I don’t think I used that part of your example and compared it with my sister to determine whether or not I think you’re an INFP. My sister is icing on the cake, flare or a real-world example if you prefer, nor was that what I was using the term superstitious for, iirc.

Don’t remember where you’re getting that part from.

I don’t ask why because I’m working off of the evidence you’re giving me. If you wanted me to try my hardest to type you, which I assumed you didn’t and just wanted a passing conversation, I would have. I only have as much as you give me, and when you give me a deeply personal story, I don't exactly feel comfortable saying, "Hey, your story didn't tell me enough."


----------



## Turi

Carolus rex - ISTP
branchmonkey - xSFJ
knave - INxJ

all tentative.


----------



## Temizzle

Coburn said:


> Eh, sure. But the avatar is a bit try hard. 3/10 for effort.


What are you a sorority girl?


----------



## Pippo

Yes

Going to drop this little baby again.

Ye Olde big wall of text


* *




@Mr Castelo gave me permission to post something he sent me regarding his previous thoughts on my type. As of now, he has no official opinion.


* *




"The dichotomies are the base of MBTI as a whole, including cognitive functions, so I feel that I can't ignore it. You probably consider yourself to be an introvert because you like to spend time alone or maybe because you're not that social, but, as you're probably aware, Introversion/Extraversion is not really about that. It's difficult to explain exactly what it is in few lines, but I'll try to get at the heart of it.

Introversion: self-referring, defines the external world through own perceptions and definitions, focus naturally lies on one's internal state of being (thoughts, feelings, impressions, etc.). Being subjective, the introvert draws (mental) energy away from the object, preserving his own energy.

Extraversion: other-referring, adapts to the external world to fit their perceptions and definitions, focus naturally lies on the external state of things (activities, events, people, surroundings, systems of thought). Being objective, the extrovert tries to be "in synch" with the external world, letting the external energy affect his internal energy and vice-versa."
"Comparisons: due to the differences described above, the extrovert is naturally more agreeable and objective than the introvert. I'm not saying that extroverts get along better with others (although they mostly tend to do), you can think of "agreeable" in terms of having consistency with reality (in the case of Te, having consistency of thought with objective rationality).

Te vs Ni: you can think of Te as Thinking + Extraversion, and Ni as Intuition + Introversion, they're nothing more than that. Te is the most objective and rational function in the commonly applied sense of the word, and Ni, on the other hand, is pretty irrational and subjective. This is why there is a striking difference between INTJs and ENTJs although people seem to believe otherwise. Usually, INTJs are not "masterminds", they're more like borderline lunatics, detached observers of the world who occasionally act on their observations. ENTJs are the ones who plan and do shit. INTJs are, first and foremost, dominant Perceivers, and ENTJs are, more fittingly, Judgers."
"My observations: from what I know about you, you rely way more on external evidence rather than your own impressions/observations, and that is a key difference between Te and Ni. Some people have said that you use Si since you rely so much on evidence, but that is not correct. While Si does have an eye for details, Si is also impressionistic and subjective.

You can say that I'm only seeing your Te because it's Extraverted, but the truth is that even if INTJs use Te to make a point, Ni is going to "leak" into it, and I don't see the same happening in your points, you just point out to facts and external sources (like test results). Another thing I noticed is that you do seem to care about other people's opinions and inputs, even if you trust your own view more. You seem to want to reach a consensus, it's something that I've seen in you time and time again. You argue and defend on your point, but it's in an atempt to make the other person agree with it.

INTJs can also do that, of course, and they can be very persuasive, but it always comes from a place of "this is my own take on this, and those points can prove that it's right, if you don't agree with it, whatever". It's not consensus-based like Te (consensus might not be the best word), and it doesn't rely on external input."


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Temizzle

ENTJ sx847, heavy on 8 at the moment.


----------



## Turi

@Carolus Rex - that PM is flawed within the first few words.



> The dichotomies are the base of MBTI as a whole, including cognitive functions


The functions are not tested for, not measured in any way and are therefore not part of the mbti, maybe they're a supplement but not something you should use to type yourself with using the MBTI system - also the Si mentioned there is at odds with mbti "Si".

If we are to play the functions game, IxTJ and IxFJs _are_ group-oriented according to functions due to Te/Fe.

Not group-oriented = Ti/Fi decision makers.


----------



## Pippo

Hell if I know. I still think you prefer Ti over Te.

@Temizzle I am now bringing you back into commission for saying things about my type.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Carolus Rex said:


> Hell if I know. I still think you prefer Ti over Te.
> 
> @Temizzle I am now bringing you back into commission for saying things about my type.


opcorn:


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> Hell if I know. I still think you prefer Ti over Te.
> 
> @Temizzle I am now bringing you back into commission for saying things about my type.


Me being in commission doesn’t mean I want to


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Me being in commission doesn’t mean I want to


Nor does it mean I'm asking you to


----------



## Knave

Come on @Temizzle, you know you can't resist.


----------



## Crowbo

Knave said:


> Come on <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=458658" target="_blank">Temizzle</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, you know you can't resist.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> Come on @Temizzle, you know you can't resist.


You press the temizzle button you’ll get the same output. Only more certain as time goes on, not less.


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> Well ENTJ Lion, you think I'm an xxFJ now?
> Nah, joking aside, I am glad that we are on a similar page.
> 
> I have thought that IxFJ might make sense because it's:
> 
> An introverted type.
> Feeling type.
> Has a decent amount of Ti.
> 
> I kinda want to hear your _own_ justification and opinions on why you think xxFJ, though


Well it was just based on your comment, don't recall. If you're sure you're an introvert and a feeler that narrows your journey down quite a bit. Further, if you're sure you use Ti then.. well more narrowing lol. I'm pretty sure you're a feeler though based on the way you interact -- it seems more relationship than data oriented. 



RGBCMYK said:


> I see Ne constantly in me. I tend to think visually, and in mind maps.
> As for Si/Ne prioritization...I'm not sure what you're seeing. Elucidate?
> 
> Not sure with above, but his socionics is a LIE ;P


Well in this instance I noted that you chose to avoid exploring the possibilities in the current moment because of learning from your past, so in this instance it seems like you chose Si over Ne. It's just an isolated observation. 

PS are you referring to my socionics? How do you identify someone's socionics? Is it different from MBTI?


----------



## Temizzle

BranchMonkey said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> ENTJ sx847, heavy on 8 at the moment.


How do you arrive at this? Also, how do you arrive at 7 and sx? 

Also, are you really Ashkenazi? What does it mean to be a Host on PerC?


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Wrong animal...



Temizzle said:


> Well in this instance I noted that you chose to avoid exploring the possibilities in the current moment because of learning from your past, so in this instance it seems like you chose Si over Ne. It's just an isolated observation.


Ohhh wait, I see now. OK. Yeah. That would be from years of Ne exploration leading to nowhere, nothing to officially plug into Ti system I guess? I don't think I can go on that adventure for any longer in this case. Thankfully, I don't need to.



Temizzle said:


> PS are you referring to my socionics? How do you identify someone's socionics? Is it different from MBTI?


I was talking about Virtual Insanity's but yes, yours is a LIE too lol.


----------



## Temizzle

VirtualInsanity said:


> I was talking about Virtual Insanity's but yes, yours is a LIE too lol.


Interesting may I ask how you decipher LIE for insanity and myself? Just from curiosity... I want to get a sense for what the line of thinking looks like for socionics


----------



## Max

Responding in chronological order;



Temizzle said:


> Well it was just based on your comment, don't recall. If you're sure you're an introvert and a feeler that narrows your journey down quite a bit. Further, if you're sure you use Ti then.. well more narrowing lol. I'm pretty sure you're a feeler though based on the way you interact -- it seems more relationship than data oriented.


Yeah, but IxFJs that are well developed still tend to use a fair amount of Ti in their cognitive processing of the world, though it is mostly is relationship and Ni/Si based.



Temizzle said:


> Interesting may I ask how you decipher LIE for Insanity and myself? Just from curiosity... I want to get a sense for what the line of thinking looks like for socionics


Well, my socionics type was LIE before I deleted it. I was trying it on for a while..

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

INFJ

*assume type 3 or type 6 for me*


----------



## BranchMonkey

Temizzle said:


> How do you arrive at this? Also, how do you arrive at 7 and sx?
> 
> Also, are you really Ashkenazi? What does it mean to be a Host on PerC?




For those who have no sense of humor and can't read nuances, please refer to Temizzle's siggy, then pour yourself a shot--I don't care what kind: Scatter, buck, b.b., pellet... Just make it count, OK. 



* *




@Brick -- I assume 6 for you, but I am always open to my friends or anyone on PerC changing enneagram, MBTI, avatar, profile pictures, city of origin, or underwear--then sharing selfies of their bathrooms in which it looks as though Willy Wonka got murdered in the toilet bowl.

Carry on, peeps...


----------



## Rydori

I got LSE on socionics, something is wrong.


----------



## Pippo

Did ya use yer Reinen dichotomies or whatever they're called and cross-reference them with Socionics?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Brick said:


> I got LSE on socionics, something is wrong.


Socionics always gives me INTp which is a heck of a lot closer than your ISFJ and Socionics ESTj -- what's up with that. 

Go drink, retake it, come back and share? :-D


----------



## Rydori

BranchMonkey said:


> Socionics always gives me INTp which is a heck of a lot closer than your ISFJ and Socionics ESTj -- what's up with that.
> 
> Go drink, retake it, come back and share? :-D


probably one of those dodgy test, it had me choose images that had really nothing to do with the test really.


----------



## Enoch

Brick said:


> I got LSE on socionics, something is wrong.


Didn't know you could get a university as a result on socionics.


----------



## Turi

So Brick just further confirmed ESTJ in Socionics (no P/J switch there) and y'all probably still think I'm crazy.

Brick is an ESTJ.
FACT.


----------



## Coburn

Brick said:


> I got LSE on socionics, something is wrong.


Join us. We have yard sticks, rule books, and very tight asses.


----------



## mightynim

Yes


----------



## Mr Castelo

An ESTJ on PerC, a rare breed (not counting the mistypes, of course). Yes, you're correctly typed.

Edit: got ninja'd, above is for @Coburn , of course.

The person above is accurately typed, I think.


----------



## Enoch

INTJ

I AM AN INTP LADS, LETS CELEBRATE​


----------



## Pippo

No, you’re an ENFP

We should instead play the 1871 Classic Game of “Connect the German States”


----------



## Temizzle

ENFP seems right
@carous Rex: ISTJ 3 or 5 sx last


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> Interesting may I ask how you decipher LIE for insanity and myself? Just from curiosity... I want to get a sense for what the line of thinking looks like for socionics


It was just intended to be a joke. "your Socionics is a lie"...bc you have LIE on there. 

I'm not really into Socionics tbh.


----------



## Coburn

Temizzle said:


> What are you a sorority girl?


*Adjusts push up bra*

@RGBCMYK

ESTJ. Only because I want someone on my team who also appreciates color systems.


----------



## Lunacik

Coburn said:


> @*RGBCMYK*
> ESTJ. Only because I want someone on my team who also appreciates color systems.


Nah, you gotta come to the INTP side my friend hahahah

skip me


----------



## Coburn

Turi said:


> What _is _the purpose of this thread, exactly?
> I doubt anybody is coming here for 'accurate' typings - there's an entire sub-forum dedicated to that.


It's not for a discussion on tracking tertiary function. 

You've already been told to make a new thread if you want to continue your conversation with Temizzle.

Stick to the topic of this thread.


----------



## Turi

You're all mistyped.

Everybody is typing themselves based on sketchy non-falsifiable adjectives and buzzwords derived from horseshit circle-jerk stereotypes that prove nothing and are designed to blow smoke up your ass, and the tests, my own included, can't possibly type you accurately because they'll only ever produce subjective results.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Esfj


----------



## Literally Gone

Does this mean that Turi admits he's mistyped as well?


----------



## Rydori

There's a reason why I appear trollish at times, Ti is present and isn't my inferior nor dom + aux.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yep


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> Esfj


If I were to be any extrovert at all, it would be ENTJ, according to what I've been learning recently, subject to change as I learn more, though.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> There's a reason why I appear trollish at times, Ti is present and isn't my inferior nor dom + aux.


You're an ESTJ.


----------



## Literally Gone

This is a bloody joke. No for above. ENFP for Ebola.
Also @Asmodaeus and @Ebola are shipped now!


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> You're an ESTJ.


Nah, ISFJ or INFP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> If I were to be any extrovert at all, it would be ENTJ, according to what I've been learning recently, subject to change as I learn more, though.


You're an ESFJ.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Nah, ISFJ or INFP.


How do you reconcile this?
These types are not similar.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> ...can't possibly type you accurately because they'll only ever produce subjective results.


I linked you this information like...days ago.


----------



## Literally Gone

I want to be ISFJ now, therefore I am an ISFJ!


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> How do you reconcile this?
> These types are not similar.


Both are feelers and introverts. I'm feeler and introvert.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> How do you reconcile this?
> These types are not similar.


Bloody hell.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> I linked you this information like...days ago.


Good for you, I've never seen value in tests of any kind my entire life, lol.
I just like making them, it's more to sort of refine my ideas more than an actual belief in "tests".


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> You're an ESTJ.


Well I can somewhat agree with what you wrote. Where I disagree is that Te necessarily makes decisions that will benefit the group. That strikes me as a more Fe motive. A Te user could have a very personal mission: eliminate this person, achieve this gpa, acquire this role. 

This post illustrates well why I perceive you as an INFJ. The way I perceive your writing is that you are tryning to make a definition of Te fit what you do by bending the definition (Ti). The new definition is one that accounts for group benefit over the self which might be something you see within yourself but really this is Fe. 

Here’s a cool article: https://www.google.com/amp/s/learningtobeinfp.wordpress.com/2016/06/23/fite-vs-feti-pairings/amp/

In particular this bit towards the end: 

Through the Fe/Ti pairing, an individual may seek to bring about a logical solution to a problem through Ti, but because Ti is an introverted function, the individual will struggle to translate his or her internal principles into external behaviors and results. Through Fe, however, the individual will be to persuade others emotionally to get involved in the problem to bring about the logical solution. Through Fe, the individual will persuade others to help bring about the Ti user’s logistical aim.


----------



## Rydori

entj.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Well I can somewhat agree with what you wrote. Where I disagree is that Te necessarily makes decisions that will benefit the group. That strikes me as a more Fe motive. A Te user could have a very personal mission: eliminate this person, achieve this gpa, acquire this role.
> 
> This post illustrates well why I perceive you as an INFJ. The way I perceive your writing is that you are tryning to make a definition of Te fit what you do by bending the definition (Ti). The new definition is one that accounts for group benefit over the self which might be something you see within yourself but really this is Fe.
> 
> Here’s a cool article: https://www.google.com/amp/s/learningtobeinfp.wordpress.com/2016/06/23/fite-vs-feti-pairings/amp/
> 
> In particular this bit towards the end:
> 
> Through the Fe/Ti pairing, an individual may seek to bring about a logical solution to a problem through Ti, but because Ti is an introverted function, the individual will struggle to translate his or her internal principles into external behaviors and results. Through Fe, however, the individual will be to persuade others emotionally to get involved in the problem to bring about the logical solution. Through Fe, the individual will persuade others to help bring about the Ti user’s logistical aim.


Am I accurately typed now? Turi said everyone was mistyped so I reevaluated. I must listen to The master after all.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Am I accurately typed now? Turi said everyone was mistyped so I reevaluated. I must listen to The master after all.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I just know you’re an NP and that’s about it
@Brick: hard to say. Do you have some writing or a type me thread?

Wait.... is brick rydori?


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> I just know you’re an NP and that’s about it
> @Brick: hard to say. Do you have some writing or a type me thread?
> 
> Wait.... is brick rydori?


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1139409-well-heres-another-type-me-post-enjoy.html


----------



## AshOrLey

Pays his debts, could be entj.

But do you sleep in a sleeping bag in the business that you surely own if you are in fact an entj?



Literally God said:


> I want to be ISFJ now, therefore I am an ISFJ!


I just saw you were entp like an hour ago and nodded my head in agreement. Now you do this. Confirmed entp. No moar isfj for u.


----------



## Enoch

Will not be engaged in writing anymore unless my writing is an embodiment of feeling and nothing more; because of this you should not expect me to post again.

Words should only be written, excusing these of course, if they possess an elegance or a flair about them, and I believe that is terribly lacking in the world today.


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> Pays his debts, could be entj.
> 
> But do you sleep in a sleeping bag in the business that you surely own if you are in fact an entj?
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw you were entp like an hour ago and nodded my head in agreement. Now you do this. Confirmed entp. No moar isfj for u.


But typemaster tuwi said we were all mistyped... I can only be Isfj then... also cats are superior to humans!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

@Temizzle 

Troll'd. yes I was.


----------



## Rydori

Can I live life as INFP please.


* *




even though its not my real type


----------



## Enoch

Words of the above user apply to me verily, for to be an INFP would be the very epitomy of a dream, a million words written ahead of me and of course that would be my death.

If I am not an INFP, then I shall surely be of no use.


----------



## AshOrLey

Literally God said:


> But typemaster tuwi said we were all mistyped... I can only be Isfj then... also cats are superior to humans!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Okay slight isfj points for appealing to my values










& nein, entp is just being Neself. *Dangles mbti types likes fishies above entp kitty who wants to pounce and try them all*


----------



## CultOfPersonality

I am ISTJ bitches.


----------



## Rydori

AshOrLey said:


> Okay slight isfj points for appealing to my values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & nein, entp is just being Neself. *Dangles mbti types likes fishies above entp kitty who wants to pounce and try them all*


still have the soft heart for ISFJs? :wink:

I may be one under this INFP mask.


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> Okay slight isfj points for appealing to my values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & nein, entp is just being Neself. *Dangles mbti types likes fishies above entp kitty who wants to pounce and try them all*


But I have 5 kitties! Why doesn't the estj kitty believe me?!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yo INFP, get outta here.

Temizzle, I will fight you, FOR JUSTICE.


----------



## Rydori

Ebola said:


> yo INFP, get outta here.
> 
> Temizzle, I will fight you, FOR JUSTICE.


sssshhhhh istj, I'm not confined in your rules. I'm confined in my imagination.


----------



## Lunacik

OK I admit it, I'm actually an ESFJ AND an ESTP

Now you all know my secret...


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Brick said:


> sssshhhhh istj, I'm not confined in your rules. I'm confined in my imagination.


your imagination is just an imagination. for example : my punch, is actually VERY REAL.


----------



## Turi

RGB et al. is an ISTJ


----------



## Enoch

It is within the objective means of the subjective individual to reject 'objective truth'.


----------



## Rydori

Ebola said:


> your imagination is just an imagination. for example : my punch, is actually VERY REAL.




ur punches irl


----------



## CultOfPersonality

no, my punches are more like this :


----------



## Lunacik

Enoch said:


> It is within the objective means of the subjective individual to reject 'objective truth'.


but if "everything has grey area" then even that statement has grey area, which means objective truth exists :X

Turi says I'm ISTJ so

now we all know


----------



## Turi

accurately typed as ISTJ


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> but if "everything has grey area" then even that statement has grey area, which means objective truth exists :X


There really ought to be colors for morality... too bland as is... ESFTJP...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

not fukn accurit


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Esfj


----------



## Turi

not accurate


----------



## Temizzle

So let me get this straight

We've got an ENTP that's an ISFJ, and ENFP that's an ISTJ, an ISTJ that's an ESFP, an INTP that's an ISTJ, and last but not least an INFJ that's an INTJ. 

@Turi congratulations your dreams have come true


----------



## AshOrLey

Brick said:


> still have the soft heart for ISFJs? :wink:
> 
> I may be one under this INFP mask.


One of your interests is complaining so I no longer think you are isfj.

xxNP



Ebola said:


> yo INFP, get outta here.














Literally God said:


> But I have 5 kitties! Why doesn't the estj kitty believe me?!


Wait so I quote this and it says estj yet now I'm staring at the actual post and it says infp now.

Double confirmed entp, you is.

Are you saying I'm you're kitty? :shocked:


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> not accurate


it's ACCURATE AF.

you are an ESFJ, DEAL WITH IT


----------



## CultOfPersonality

AshOrLey said:


> One of your interests is complaining so I no longer think you are isfj.
> 
> xxNP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait so I quote this and it says estj yet now I'm staring at the actual post and it says infp now.
> 
> Double confirmed entp, you is.
> 
> Are you saying I'm you're kitty? :shocked:




THIS IS NO PLACE FOR INFPs, GO PLAY MINECRAFT.


----------



## Turi

not accurately typed


----------



## Turi

Here's a clip of me slapping away all the mistyped plebs in this thread:


----------



## Rydori

but ur INTP m8. u gotta slap urself 2.


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> One of your interests is complaining so I no longer think you are isfj.
> 
> xxNP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait so I quote this and it says estj yet now I'm staring at the actual post and it says infp now.
> 
> Double confirmed entp, you is.
> 
> Are you saying I'm you're kitty? :shocked:


I'm a poor Isfj...
I am God so of course I can make things look different...
I need a Kitler...(sniffle)
ESTJs are supposed to be nicer...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> So let me get this straight
> 
> We've got an ENTP that's an ISFJ, and ENFP that's an ISTJ, an ISTJ that's an ESFP, an INTP that's an ISTJ, and last but not least an INFJ that's an INTJ.
> 
> @*Turi* congratulations your dreams have come true


I just died


----------



## Turi

not accurately typed.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> I just died


It must have been something he said.


----------



## Rydori

*assume INFP and sparkles*


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> accurately typed as ISTJ


Thanks for the correction. Couldn't have figured it out without you.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Esfj


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> I just died


Don't worry, I have accepted you... you can take an elevator to heaven if you wish, the stairway is in need of repairs... 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## AshOrLey

Nein.

I thought this thread was supposed to be helpful.



Literally God said:


> ESTJs are supposed to be nicer...


Too bad for you. Go back to school.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> not accurately typed.


What type am I now?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

@Turi VS @Temizzle


----------



## Literally Gone

XXXX and do ya no da way?!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Ebola said:


> @Turi VS @Temizzle


Patrick~kun

｡･ﾟﾟ･(>д<)･ﾟﾟ･｡


----------



## Lunacik

@Turi wouldn't it just be easier to scroll around the "what's my type" threads?


----------



## Temizzle

Ebola said:


> @Turi VS @Temizzle


who Is who?


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> Nein.
> 
> I thought this thread was supposed to be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for you. Go back to school.


But my AA in gender studies was supposed to have meant something (crying)

why are INTJ girls so mean?!


* *




It's actually in art or something




Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Brick said:


> Patrick~kun
> 
> ｡･ﾟﾟ･(>д<)･ﾟﾟ･｡



Squid - @Temizzle
Sponge - @Turi
Patrick - Jung
Sandy - @RGBCMYK
Mr.Krabb - @Brick THE ESTJ
Plankton - @Enoch


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> who Is who?


u is squidward
turi is spongebob
typology is patrick.


----------



## Lunacik

xxxx


----------



## AshOrLey

Ebola said:


> Squid - @Temizzle
> Sponge - @Turi
> Patrick - Jung
> Sandy - @RGBCMYK
> Mr.Krabb - @Brick THE ESTJ
> Plankton - @Enoch


You excluded me.

Good.


----------



## Turi

not accurately typed in the same time I don't know if you have to be a good fit for the lulz or just the guitar and amp and telecaster for the lulz or just the guitar and amp and telecaster for the lulz or just the guitar and amp and telecaster for the lulz or just the guitar and amp and telecaster for the lulz or just the guitar and amp and telecaster for the lulz


----------



## Rydori

Ebola said:


> Squid - @Temizzle
> Sponge - @Turi
> Patrick - Jung
> Sandy - @RGBCMYK
> Mr.Krabb - @Brick THE ESTJ
> Plankton - @Enoch


don't call me ESTJ ya fking pleb.

also ur Kevin the sea cucumber


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> x


An ESTP squirrel living underwater... (GENIUS)

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

AshOrLey said:


> You excluded me.
> 
> Good.


You're the reefs.

& @Ebola ... you're the bubbly bubbles.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

AshOrLey said:


> You excluded me.
> 
> Good.


you are Larry.


----------



## Turi

not accurately typed


----------



## Enoch

accurately typed 

Turi is a Te user, it's obvious


----------



## CultOfPersonality

RGBCMYK said:


> You're the reefs.
> 
> & @Ebola ... you're the bubbly bubbles.



No, I am the pirate.


the story goes like that :
@Turi and @Temizzle were friends, but then, @Enoch brainwashed Temizzle and then Temizzle seeked for power, and how he gets more powerful? by mistyping everyone. The first one he killed was Jung, which was Turi's Sensei, and now, Turi's goal is to defeat Temizzle and to type everyone correctly.


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> No, I am the pirate.


Want to know what you're not?


----------



## Literally Gone

Ebola said:


> No, I am the pirate.


Plebish pirate crewmember....

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## AshOrLey

Literally God said:


> But my AA in gender studies was supposed to have meant something (crying)
> 
> why are INTJ girls so mean?!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually in art or something


An art degree will get you far. 

In the slums of Africa.


----------



## Rydori

RGBCMYK said:


> You're the reefs.
> 
> & @Ebola ... you're the bubbly bubbles.


wait ur name.

Red Green Blue Cyan Magenta Yellow Korea?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Want to know what you're not?


I'm not mistyped, right?


----------



## AshOrLey

RGBCMYK said:


> doesn't matter what they said cause I'm referring to their signature


Your signature is ironic.


----------



## Lunacik

AshOrLey is shOrley an INTJ


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> wait ur name.
> 
> Red Green Blue Cyan Magenta Yellow Korea?


Kombu Green, obviously.


----------



## Lunacik

AshOrLey said:


> Your signature is ironic.


Double meanings are fun


----------



## Literally Gone

Definitely an ESTP as far as I can Se...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

AshOrLey said:


> Your signature is ironic.


Pi for you.


----------



## Rydori

@Temizzle is no longer ENTJ and now rather an ESTJ since I am the true definition of ENTJ through my sheer vision and powerful execution in activities.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Wtf? Entj? You are a fucking isfp.


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> Pi for you.


Your personality is as interesting as your name. FrigginENTJ

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Ebola said:


> Wtf? Entj? You are a fucking isfp.


be quiet mortal scum.


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> Definitely an ESTP as far as I can Se...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Your Se failed
Dyno says I'm ESFJ, sorry


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> Your personality is as interesting as your name. FrigginENTJ
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


my personality is a colourful brick with glitters and gold.

INFPBrick.

people throw me at other people to witness imagination.


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> my personality is a colourful brick with glitters and gold.
> 
> INFPBrick.
> 
> people throw me at other people to witness imagination.


You wouldn't make it in Elton John's farewell tour... 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> You wouldn't make it in Elton John's farewell tour...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


;_;


----------



## AshOrLey

Angsticiously angsty signature

isfp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Brick said:


> be quiet mortal scum.


Shut The fuk up, ISFP.


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Your Se failed
> Dyno says I'm ESFJ, sorry


I knew I needed new glasses to Se better...
Sorry ESFJ....

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## AshOrLey

Brick said:


> my personality is a colourful brick with glitters and gold.
> 
> INFPBrick.


glitter*

INFPB&Ne*


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> Angsticiously angsty signature
> 
> isfp


What about my EDGY Siggy?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

AshOrLey said:


> Angsticiously angsty signature
> 
> isfp


im entj commander. tho



Ebola said:


> Shut The fuk up, ISFP.


demoted.


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> im entj commander. tho
> 
> 
> 
> demoted.


So General Nonsense was demoted to Major Stupidity... what a waste...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Also fuckers, Batman is an INFP.
Maybe ISFP.
But, INFP.


----------



## AshOrLey

Literally God said:


> What about my EDGY Siggy?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I was getting there. *Bops impatient Ne head down*


----------



## AshOrLey

It looks like all of you post first and edit second. 

Trash.


----------



## Literally Gone

@INTJ Kitteh we have no choice, autocorrect is our enemy...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Typology Note

Light - @Literally God
L - @Turi
Near - @Brick ( I HAVE TO )
Melo - @Temizzle 
Ryuk - @Ebola
Misa Amane - @Athena
Rem - @Enoch
Teru Mikami - @VirtualInsanity
Matsuda - @Electra 
Light's Father- @Asmodaeus
other officers - modders.


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> So General Nonsense was demoted to Major Stupidity... what a waste...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


he'll be fired next moment.


----------



## Rydori

I have demoted back to hippie INFP,

SAVE THE TREES MAYNE. THEY'RE MY FEELINGS.


----------



## AshOrLey

Weakling is accurately typed.



Literally God said:


> @INTJ Kitteh we have no choice, autocorrect is our enemy...


----------



## Rydori

AshOrLey said:


> Weakling is accurately typed.


you're a silly ESFP gal.

Now drink hard!


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> Weakling is accurately typed.


I would never lie to you! I'm God! And I love kitties! INTJ is accurate!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## AshOrLey

Brick said:


> you're a silly ESFP gal.
> 
> Now drink hard!


The clairvoyance of isomorphism is closed-minded in its hubris.


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> I would never lie to you! I'm God! And I love kitties! INTJ is accurate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


i aint literal baby wat da fok is dis m8 i am big boi man wid indipidant rites.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

So what do you say about my new series?!!?!?!

I will create another one, called : Typology ball z


----------



## Rydori

Infj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

unknown. NP type?
edit-that was for ebola

Brick - possibly, ISFJ seemed more accurate? I haven't seen enough of your posts yet

@Turi forgot to type you earlier - no, I have never considered INTJ for you. always thought you were an Ti-Fe/Ni-Se



Temizzle said:


> I'll go with yes.
> 
> Take this test: http://app.trueself.io/home/(enneagram-test:enneagram/questions)?testName=enneagramv2
> 
> Curious about it's validity. I scored 8 - 5 - 4 sx/so


I got 146 sx/sp in that test. seems somewhat accurate, I know my core type is 1.


----------



## Turi

@Wisteria - what do you look for when typing someone as an INTJ?


----------



## Rydori

intp


----------



## Turi

brick said:


> intp


estj


----------



## Wisteria

Turi said:


> @Wisteria - what do you look for when typing someone as an INTJ?


meant cognitive functions wise

(skip me)


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say you're correct.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> estj


You haven't tellurian clue of what you are talking about, you are clearly trapped inside of a skyscraper, out of touch with the very notion of human nature.


----------



## Turi

Wisteria said:


> meant cognitive functions wise
> 
> (skip me)


Yep, so, what do you look for when typing someone as an INTJ?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Yep, so, what do you look for when typing someone as an INTJ?


Ni... and Te.. one of which you do not use


----------



## Temizzle

BranchMonkey said:


> @Turi
> 
> INTJ is possible, but enneagram is more relevant to my mind: Counter-type 6-8-4 is my guess for tri-type with the first two being the clearest.


I disagree with an 8 fix for @Turi. 1 on the other hand, I think is quite clear. I think you have it jumbled up too.. 6 - 4 - 1. Lot of 4 expression -- look at me I'm a special snowflake nobody else gets why am I so misunderstood

On 8 fix vs. 1 fix from @Swordsman of Mana:


> - 1 fixer's anger is more controlled; 8s is more explosive
> - 1 fixers under stress tend to be "bitchy" while 8 fixers under stress tend to be "grumpy" (a rather subjective description, but I think it captures the difference in energy well)
> - 1 fixers have a tendency to want to "convert" people to their point of view. they struggle constantly in a tug-o-war between their anger/passionate convictions and a desire to be rational, self controlled and fair. 8 fixers don't care so much about this. for them it's simply "you're an enemy and I'm going to win"
> - 1 fixers struggle more with judgmental tendencies; 8 fixers struggle more with sociopathic tendencies
> - the 1 fixer's values and convictions are the source of their strength; the 8 fixer's source of strength is sheer instinctual drive
> - 8 fixers are more about reveling in the demise of their enemy.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Lot of 4 expression -- look at me I'm a special snowflake nobody else gets why am I so misunderstood


What? This is like the opposite of me.
I don't _want _to be understood.
The idea repulses me.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> What? This is like the opposite of me.
> I don't _want _to be understood.
> The idea repulses me.


^^ Exactly. That's part of the 4 image. Feel misunderstood but becomes part of your identity. 

I mean look at your Avatar -- that's as 4 as it gets.



> While it is true that Fours often feel different from others, they do not really want to be alone. They may feel socially awkward or self-conscious, but they deeply wish to connect with people who understand them and their feelings. The “romantics” of the Enneagram, they long for someone to come into their lives and appreciate the secret self that they have privately nurtured and hidden from the world.* If, over time, such validation remains out of reach, Fours begin to build their identity around how unlike everyone else they are. The outsider therefore comforts herself by becoming an insistent individualist: everything must be done on her own, in her own way, on her own terms. Fours’ mantra becomes “I am myself. Nobody understands me. I am different and special,”* while they secretly wish they could enjoy the easiness and confidence that others seem to enjoy.
> 
> Fours typically have problems with a negative self-image and chronically low self-esteem. *They attempt to compensate for this by cultivating a Fantasy Self—an idealized self-image which is built up primarily in their imaginations.* A Four we know shared with us that he spent most of his spare time listening to classical music while fantasizing about being a great concert pianist—à la Vladimir Horowitz. Unfortunately, his commitment to practicing fell far short of his fantasized self-image, and he was often embarrassed when people asked him to play for them. His actual abilities, while not poor, became sources of shame.


ON another note I'm also a 4-fixer. Most people think I'm a 3-fix because I'm ambitious and can get very cut-the-BS when working on something serious. Some fewer think I'm a 2. But 4 is the sweet spot... I'm a very clear 4-fix to myself at least perhaps it doesn't express itself that well to others.

Useful article: If you're confused about your enneagram type


----------



## Snowfrost918

I've considered both 5w6 and 9w1 for myself but I'm unsure, leaning towards the former but not sure


----------



## Pippo

Statistically, 5w6 would be the most likely between the two, iirc.


----------



## Temizzle

Snowfrost918 said:


> I've considered both 5w6 and 9w1 for myself but I'm unsure, leaning towards the former but not sure


The deciding factor will be which core fear is more visceral to you -- the fear of feeling separated from the people around you and the environment you are in causing you to prefer to keep the peace and feel "ok / just fine" with everything around you, or the fear of being under-prepared, vulnerable, and defenseless to a world that seems overwhelming --> causing you to stay secluded, and prefer to research observe and learn before stepping into action, preferring to delay the actual stepping into action for as long as possible? 

I imagine a 9 would step into action if all others are doing it or in order to preserve / establish the peace, but a 5 is more independent and steps into action only when they feel prepared and the situation truly demands it



Carolus Rex said:


> Statistically, 5w6 would be the most likely between the two, iirc.


Mmmm I don't think the shotgun statistics method is the appropriate approach to such a personal journey.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Mmmm I don't think the shotgun statistics method is the appropriate approach to such a personal journey.


It isn't the deciding factor, it's just a piece of information that might be useful for her.

Besides, we don't have a type-me thread to go off of.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> It isn't the deciding factor, it's just a piece of information that might be useful for her.
> 
> Besides, we don't have a type-me thread to go off of.


Honestly, I disagree. In Myers Briggs, I can understand considering statistics as there are some types that range across ~17% of the population for example (ISFJ?) vs. others that range across ~ 1% such as INFJ. 

Even so, we can see where one should be wary leaning on this statistical method. For example, it seems typology forums seem to attract more Ns and more introverts than usual, so while the actual human population might posit a ~ 1% INFJ population, the sub-population of online forums might posit a (arbitrary number) 15% INFJ population. 

TL;DR: take statistics with a grain of salt. 

And that's in terms of MBTI. When it comes to enneagram, I don't believe the statistical spread is skewed enough to even take it as a factor, most types seem fairly level in frequency. 

I think the personal observation approach is a better deciding factor here.


----------



## Pippo

Temizzle said:


> Honestly, I disagree. In Myers Briggs, I can understand considering statistics as there are some types that range across ~17% of the population for example (ISFJ?) vs. others that range across ~ 1% such as INFJ.
> 
> Even so, we can see where one should be wary leaning on this statistical method. For example, it seems typology forums seem to attract more Ns and more introverts than usual, so while the actual human population might posit a ~ 1% INFJ population, the sub-population of online forums might posit a (arbitrary number) 15% INFJ population.
> 
> TL;DR: take statistics with a grain of salt.
> 
> And that's in terms of MBTI. When it comes to enneagram, I don't believe the statistical spread is skewed enough to even take it as a factor, most types seem fairly level in frequency.
> 
> I think the personal observation approach is a better deciding factor here.


As I said, it isn't the deciding factor, just a possible useful piece of information.

You were quite fine using statistical evidence regarding my enneagram and my type.

Personal observation isn't quite available unless you mean to comb through around 100+ posts.

Edit - Oh boy, it's my 6,666th post. It's the devil's number with an extra chromosome!


----------



## Apple Pine

Definitely not.


----------



## Pippo

You use Ti in some capacity

I'm interested to see how online vs IRL matches up with regards to what people think my thinking style is.

https://strawpoll.com/467w2696


----------



## Enoch

VoTed.


----------



## Rydori

enfp


----------



## Enoch

INFP for me, ISFJ or ISFP for you​


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> You use Ti in some capacity
> 
> I'm interested to see how online vs IRL matches up with regards to what people think my thinking style is.
> 
> https://strawpoll.com/467w2696


Well, the entire idea here is Te/Fe - seeking external opinions/validation.


----------



## Coburn

Temizzle said:


> ^^ Exactly. That's part of the 4 image. Feel misunderstood but becomes part of your identity.


Excellent observation. That gets missed a lot when people read about type four. 


EDIT: can skip me. Above user strikes me as Ti preferring in all things. So no? (Can't recall, but I think INTJ values Te)


----------



## Reila

You are an ESTJ, for sure, based on what I have read of your posts so far.

Turi is no INTJ.


----------



## Pippo

Most signs point towards FP.


------------------------------
Ah, this is interesting.

The people who know me IRL, when I speak about Ti/Te with them, all conclude that I'm a Ti user.
It's the exact opposite here.


----------



## Xcopy

Yes.~


----------



## Enoch

Yes to the above.

@Turi, I love it when you call me INFP 4w5.​


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Turi is no INTJ.


According to what criteria?


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> According to what criteria?


Are your eyes similar in appearance and feel to those of the great Friedrich Nietzsche?​


----------



## Rydori

Enfp.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> Are your eyes similar in appearance and feel to those of the great Friedrich Nietzsche?​


lol

"I don't sense Ni in you"
"I don't see Ni in you"
"You don't seem Te"


That's the kind of crap we can expect from this place.
@Brick ESTJ bruv I _sense _Te and I _see _Si *vibes*


----------



## Rydori

btw with Historicals poll, (I voted Te for you), I decide to create one myself.

Brick is an - Straw Poll


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> btw with Historicals poll, (I voted Te for you), I decide to create one myself.
> 
> Brick is an - Straw Poll


Where's the ESTJ option?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Where's the ESTJ option?


non existent like the actual option.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> non existent like the actual option.


Still got the blinkers on, understandable.
Won't be convinced, until the _group _is convinced either, due to leading with good ol' Te.

To that, I say to the group - Brick selected E, S, T and J on the most transparent 4 question MBTI quiz of all time and I can provide a link to this if required - he also types as an LSE in Socionics, which as we all know - is an EStj.
It's not a perfect fit due to differing definitions however, it is literally the same functions as the ESTJ in MBTI.

It won't be overnight, but it will sink in to others that you're an ESTJ over time - and only then, will you accept it.
Good ol' Fi inferior. Not going to be able to win that over _directly_.


----------



## Temizzle

There is nothing Te about @Brick...


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> There is nothing Te about @Brick...


Do you say this, because you think _you're _a Te type?

Not targeting this at you, but for some reason people tend to say "no" when others are suggested as being the same type or dominant function as them, like they're projecting some kind of no-true-scotsman bias of sorts.

It's generally 'INTJs' and 'INFJs' here on PerC who do it, but I've noticed it across the board.


----------



## Krayfish

Me too?

Krayfish is - Straw Poll


Edit/Update: So outside of the consistent confused, we're between Ne dom and inferior Ne :/


----------



## Literally Gone

Krayfish said:


> Me too?
> 
> Krayfish is - Straw Poll


That should say "literally goddamn Enfp"

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Snowfrost918

Temizzle said:


> The deciding factor will be which core fear is more visceral to you -- the fear of feeling separated from the people around you and the environment you are in causing you to prefer to keep the peace and feel "ok / just fine" with everything around you, or the fear of being under-prepared, vulnerable, and defenseless to a world that seems overwhelming --> causing you to stay secluded, and prefer to research observe and learn before stepping into action, preferring to delay the actual stepping into action for as long as possible?
> 
> I imagine a 9 would step into action if all others are doing it or in order to preserve / establish the peace, but a 5 is more independent and steps into action only when they feel prepared and the situation truly demands it
> 
> 
> Mmmm I don't think the shotgun statistics method is the appropriate approach to such a personal journey.


hmm okay 
5 makes more sense in that case


----------



## Cal

.

(please skip over me)


----------



## Turi

Everybody making a god damn poll for their type prefers an extroverted judging function in the dominant position.


----------



## faithhealing

Turi said:


> Everybody making a god damn poll for their type prefers an extroverted judging function in the dominant position.


IXTX for sure I think. I can see INTJ or INTP.

Edit: I liked your test. Got 50% ENTP as the highest and INTP was second. INFJ was one of the lower scores.


----------



## Rydori

Infj


----------



## Pippo

Yes



Turi said:


> Everybody making a god damn poll for their type prefers an extroverted judging function in the dominant position.


You seem to have switched quite quickly.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Everybody making a god damn poll for their type prefers an extroverted judging function in the dominant position.


You and your hasty generalizations. Still waiting on an IXFP explanation.


----------



## Turi

faithhealing said:


> IXTX for sure I think. I can see INTJ or INTP.
> 
> Edit: I liked your test. Got 50% ENTP as the highest and INTP was second. INFJ was one of the lower scores.


Read into ENTP then, because that test (the My Personality Quiz one) is very accurate and has received excellent reviews with some people saying it's better and more objective than the official test - of course, I'd never make such a claim.

One thing to keep in mind is it has _very _minimal cognitive functions questions, it's mostly dichotomy - and I don't believe the two are actually intertwined, i.e someones MBTI type, and their 'functions' type can be completely different from one another.



Carolus Rex said:


> You seem to have switched quite quickly.


I'm not going to outright reject the possibility of somebody being able to prove the validity of the cognitive functions, just based on a history of that never happening so far.

I'm all in at the moment - DaveSuperPowers' new videos are bang in line with things I've already been saying, so I don't even need to backflip on my position with regards to any/many functions, lol. I can just go back to spouting the same ideas as always but now I've got like, a way to support them and easier ways to communicate them.

Definitely expect more function spam from me, lol.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> I'm not going to outright reject the possibility of somebody being able to prove the validity of the cognitive functions, just based on a history of that never happening so far.
> 
> I'm all in at the moment - DaveSuperPowers' new videos are bang in line with things I've already been saying, so I don't even need to backflip on my position with regards to any/many functions, lol. I can just go back to spouting the same ideas as always but now I've got like, a way to support them and easier ways to communicate them.
> 
> Definitely expect more function spam from me, lol.


Not on that.

I'm talking about your confidence that I was a Ti-dom because I rejected others' reasoning for my type.

As soon as I make a poll just to see what happens, you flip to Te.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> You and your hasty generalizations. Still waiting on an IXFP explanation.


I don't make hasty generalizations, I speak le truth.
Which is why I haven't provided you with any IxFP explanation yet - I'm reading through your posts to decide whether this is objectively accurate, or is subjective bias creeping in in the form of 'vibes'.
'Vibes' are an unacceptable way of typing others, so I'm not going to do that.

I will produce somewhat of an analysis, but it may/may not be IxFP, I'm not going to force any particular typing.

If you want the _basis _of what I'll use for the judging functions, take a look at the blog in my sig - I'll add the perceiving functions at some point, maybe even tonight.


----------



## Max

Yeah @Carolus Rex is an inverted ExFP for sure.

(3 more posts until I become the disgusting shade of Barney purple. I don't want this to happen to me D

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Infj or isfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I don't make hasty generalizations, I speak le truth.
> Which is why I haven't provided you with any IxFP explanation yet - I'm reading through your posts to decide whether this is objectively accurate, or is subjective bias creeping in in the form of 'vibes'.
> 'Vibes' are an unacceptable way of typing others, so I'm not going to do that.
> 
> I will produce somewhat of an analysis, but it may/may not be IxFP, I'm not going to force any particular typing.
> 
> If you want the _basis _of what I'll use for the judging functions, take a look at the blog in my sig - I'll add the perceiving functions at some point, maybe even tonight.


“Everybody making a poll for their type prefers a dominant extroverted judging function”. And what if said person learned to leverage polls in school and is reusing a method from before to solve a current problem (Si)? 

I don’t want your made-up descriptions as a basis. If you’re going to make a serious argument, please use a public, trusted, easily-acceptable source.

I’d also like a clear explanation for how and why your views changed from “Clearly an ENTJ” to “IXFP”. If you forgot where you made this comment, I’ll refresh your memory with a screenshot.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Not on that.
> 
> I'm talking about your confidence that I was a Ti-dom because I rejected others' reasoning for my type.
> 
> As soon as I make a poll just to see what happens, you flip to Te.


Oh, that was a joke - yes, the idea is Te/Fe (read my blog) - but I said 'everybody making a poll is a Te/Fe dom' in jest, lol.

Not to mention, who says an introverted judger _can't _look to the group?

Just because someone sees a little Te doesn't mean you don't consistently prefer Ti, over the course of your life, for instance.

One little snippet isn't enough to be like 'ermagahrd ur this type' - needs to be consistent and also need the inferior function to consistently line up as inferior.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Oh, that was a joke - yes, the idea is Te/Fe (read my blog) - but I said 'everybody making a poll is a Te/Fe dom' in jest, lol.


Clarify for the living robot, will you?

What do you believe my thinking preference is?

And no, I was referencing you directly replying to my poll, not the others'.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> “Everybody making a poll for their type prefers a dominant extroverted judging function”. And what if said person learned to leverage polls in school and is reusing a method from before to solve a current problem (Si)?
> 
> I don’t want your made-up descriptions as a basis. If you’re going to make a serious argument, please use a public, trusted, easily-acceptable source.
> 
> I’d also like a clear explanation for how and why your views changed from “Clearly an ENTJ” to “IXFP”. If you forgot where you made this comment, I’ll refresh your memory with a screenshot.


Couldn't care less about previous comments.
I find it comical how seriously everybody takes my posts.
Like, 3500 of them are the tastiest jokes of all time that have flown clean over everyones heads.



> If you’re going to make a serious argument, please use a public, trusted, easily-acceptable source.


..and which source exactly, is canon?

If you want someone to spew out a bunch of horseshit adjectives that can apply to practically everybody and don't help distinguish one function from another, whereby they're typing you according to some idiots completely made-up and subjective descriptor of the types/functions, well admittedly I'm not the right guy.

If you want someone to actually search for patterns that might identify particular functions as consistently falling into certain places, then yeah, I can do that.

I'm not going to type people using functions by "oh u efficient - Te. oh u get it done - Te. oh u kinda suggested something about the past - Si. well it luks lik u match this thogutcatalg article about fi inferior so u must be a ESTJ accordin to this:








"


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> Clarify for the living robot, will you?
> 
> What do you believe my thinking preference is?
> 
> And no, I was referencing you directly replying to my poll, not the others'.


Probably Ti.


----------



## Turi

If somebody genuinely prefers say, Si as their perceiving function and Fi as their judging function - and you can consistently observe this pattern - how would we write up their stack?

I mean, if we see someone as having persistent issues with inferior Ne so we lock it in, and we also see persistent issues with Te, so we know, beyond doubt we're looking at Si-Ne dom-inf and also Fi-Te axis although Fi appears to be healthier, more frequently used and we see them actually show signs of fighting against Te.

What's their stack?
Si-Fi-Te-Ne, or Si-Te-Fi-Ne, whereby they're bypassing 'Te' in the latter, and therefore both Te and Ne are 'inferior'.
I'm eh. Not sure.

I think there's two kinds of ISTJs here - *Si*-*Te*-Fi-Ne and *Si*-Te-*Fi*-Ne.
If they're not 'looping', but are consistently demonstrating the above preferences, then there are simply two kinds of ISTJs with regards to _making decisions_.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I am only concern with Protocol stacks.


----------



## faithhealing

Turi said:


> Read into ENTP then, because that test (the My Personality Quiz one) is very accurate and has received excellent reviews with some people saying it's better and more objective than the official test - of course, I'd never make such a claim.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is it has _very _minimal cognitive functions questions, it's mostly dichotomy - and I don't believe the two are actually intertwined, i.e someones MBTI type, and their 'functions' type can be completely different from one another.


I score XNTP, sometimes ENFP, on functions tests usually. Your's is one of the better test I've taken from my less knowledgeable standpoint though. I don't really doubt I'm a feeler considering how much my emotions 'control' me due to mental illness. But, it's pretty obvious why I score the way I do on cognition tests since my thoughts and behavior don't align that often, but I digress.


----------



## Turi

@Grandmaster Yoda - INTP, yeah, lol.
@faithhealing - well, probably xNTP - emotions aren't related to personality theory.


----------



## The red spirit

nope


----------



## Turi

The red spirit said:


> nope


According to what criteria?


----------



## Rydori

intp.


----------



## Krayfish

ISFJ works


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> According to what criteria?


accuracy?


----------



## faithhealing

@Turi

Differentiating between Thinking and Feeling is not something I've been able to really discern yet. Depends on the person or fictional character I guess. Like, a more 'expressive' Thinker I'll usually mistype as a Feeler. Either way, I appreciate your insight.


----------



## remarkable_remark

Wait.. I always thought you are an ISTP. I'm Sh00k
[for: the red spirit]


----------



## Turi

The red spirit said:


> accuracy?


lol.
So there is no criteria you are using to determine whether somebody is or isn't a particular type?


----------



## Turi

faithhealing said:


> @Turi
> 
> Differentiating between Thinking and Feeling is not something I've been able to really discern yet. Depends on the person or fictional character I guess. Like, a more 'expressive' Thinker I'll usually mistype as a Feeler. Either way, I appreciate your insight.


For Ti/Te/Fi/Fe read the blog in my sig.


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> lol.
> So there is no criteria you are using to determine whether somebody is or isn't a particular type?


And what it should be, it's pretty obvious to me that you are dom rational not irrational and if you were irrational type, then definitely not Ni or Ne dom. Either Ti dom or as backup option Si dom.


----------



## The red spirit

itcal said:


> Wait.. I always thought you are an ISTP. I'm Sh00k
> [for: the red spirit]


:happy: even before I was typing myself as one?


----------



## Rydori

idk.


----------



## Turi

The red spirit said:


> And what it should be, it's pretty obvious to me that you are dom rational not irrational and if you were irrational type, then definitely not Ni or Ne dom. Either Ti dom or as backup option Si dom.


Obvious in what way?
Why not Ni or Ne if 'irrational' type?
Why Ti or Si? These are two completely and utterly different functions.

Your reasoning makes no sense.

Are you typing by 'vibe'?


----------



## Knave

@Turi, how many broken ribs have you suffered from trying to suck your own dick? 

Ni-Ti looping INFJ or ISTP


----------



## Krayfish

Eh idk anymore. (Edit: That was for Turi)

Knave you’re probably right about your type


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> @Turi, how many broken ribs have you suffered from trying to suck your own dick?
> 
> Ni-Ti looping INFJ or ISTP


None, it's big enough I barely need to try.


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> None, it's big enough I barely need to try.


LOL! Nice


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> If you want someone to spew out a bunch of horseshit adjectives that can apply to practically everybody and don't help distinguish one function from another, whereby they're typing you according to some idiots completely made-up and subjective descriptor of the types/functions, well admittedly I'm not the right guy.
> 
> If you want someone to actually search for patterns that might identify particular functions as consistently falling into certain places, then yeah, I can do that.


Here, just use this.

I've even picked out a couple sources for you so you can pick the one you like best. I've pre-screened each of them to make sure they come from people that are far more qualified to discuss this topic than yourself, so don't worry: 
source 1
source 2
source 3



> Couldn't care less about previous comments.
> I find it comical how seriously everybody takes my posts.
> 
> Like, 3500 of them are the tastiest jokes of all time that have flown clean over everyones heads.


Mhmm, comical masterpieces. That's why you get so many thanks and so many laughs. People laughing at your 'jokes' of course, not at you. 



> I'm not going to type people using functions by "oh u efficient - Te. oh u get it done - Te. oh u kinda suggested something about the past - Si. well it luks lik u match this thogutcatalg article about fi inferior so u must be a ESTJ accordin to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Mmm, another very tasteful joke. Very called for as well. Here's one for you: 










Which inferior function does this one correlate with? 

P.S. Let me echo this part:


> If you want someone to actually search for patterns that might identify particular functions as consistently falling into certain places, then yeah, I can do that.


Before you rush on trying to identify consistent patterns in others, 
can you even correctly identify them in yourself?  
For example, I want to hear how you identify Te within yourself.


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> Obvious in what way?
> Why not Ni or Ne if 'irrational' type?
> Why Ti or Si? These are two completely and utterly different functions.
> 
> Your reasoning makes no sense.
> 
> Are you typing by 'vibe'?


Because you are always rationalizing everything, you can't live without it. You need it as much as oxygen. It's your default mode of being and you don't seem to be someone different than that. To me it's strong indication of rational type. Introversion is because your keep wanting to break down logic, there is no "I'm done with this" attitude like Te users have. Curiosity, but the one of judgment. Sort of like endless treasure for answers to your own questions. 

Si dom could be as backup plan for me only. Sometimes you are a bit irrational and it's noticeable. Too bad right here is mostly what was felt by me, not something with strong proof. Perhaps looks similar to that if you somehow would turn out not being dom rational.

Why S? Because you are nothing like Jung's described N type at all. You let yourself in sensory world, obviously sometimes lacking any sort of N insight. You want it to be very concrete (remember your Ni thread? yeah you wanted very specific answer to something not specific). Then your later threads about describing functions and quiz that you made focuses so much on straight-forward and very clear objects. Just the surface of all the things. It all seems like Se to me, but if your mind is mystery to me and you think that you operate somehow differently then Si is strong in you, but as I said it's the emergency option not what I really think you are.

Why T>S for you? You truly prefer things to be rationalized and broken down (abstracted) firstly and using Se as your helping function. Se helps your Ti to operate normal. And I don't know if you know, but to me you really look very 'cold', rarely if ever thinking about values of things. That's a clear indication of very low Fe function that I honestly never saw at all. Maybe once when you showed me some empathy when I tried to prove you how Jung himself made stacks. Of course I was wrong and after some clashing you noticed what was valued by me as accepted that it's the wisest choice to not be 'logical' ass to me. That was raw truth and you were dense as hell, but in the end you decided to change and I want to thank you for that. Too bad it's really not your usual mode. I could only encourage you to train it sometimes, because that's something people appreciate in other people, hence why sometimes feeling functions are called 'human-oriented' or 'humanistic'. 

As you can see it's really not a vibe for me, but observations of your behaviour and their technical interpretation. Very raw data processed. I certainly don't know you perfectly and have no idea why would you type yourself as N dom or any other irrational type (except Si, but it's mostly just BS explanation that I have). So what do you think? Does it make sense now?

BTW after some of your harsher threads and your behaviour, some people have very poor reputation of you. I won't say who specifically, but I think it should matter to you.


----------



## Temizzle

The red spirit said:


> Because you are always rationalizing everything, you can't live without it. You need it as much as oxygen. It's your default mode of being and you don't seem to be someone different than that. To me it's strong indication of rational type. Introversion is because your keep wanting to break down logic, there is no "I'm done with this" attitude like Te users have. Curiosity, but the one of judgment. Sort of like endless treasure for answers to your own questions.
> 
> Si dom could be as backup plan for me only. Sometimes you are a bit irrational and it's noticeable. Too bad right here is mostly what was felt by me, not something with strong proof. Perhaps looks similar to that if you somehow would turn out not being dom rational.
> 
> Why S? Because you are nothing like Jung's described N type at all. You let yourself in sensory world, obviously sometimes lacking any sort of N insight. You want it to be very concrete (remember your Ni thread? yeah you wanted very specific answer to something not specific). Then your later threads about describing functions and quiz that you made focuses so much on straight-forward and very clear objects. Just the surface of all the things. It all seems like Se to me, but if your mind is mystery to me and you think that you operate somehow differently then Si is strong in you, but as I said it's the emergency option not what I really think you are.
> 
> Why T>S for you? You truly prefer things to be rationalized and broken down (abstracted) firstly and using Se as your helping function. Se helps your Ti to operate normal. And I don't know if you know, but to me you really look very 'cold', rarely if ever thinking about values of things. That's a clear indication of very low Fe function that I honestly never saw at all. Maybe once when you showed me some empathy when I tried to prove you how Jung himself made stacks. Of course I was wrong and after some clashing you noticed what was valued by me as accepted that it's the wisest choice to not be 'logical' ass to me. That was raw truth and you were dense as hell, but in the end you decided to change and I want to thank you for that. Too bad it's really not your usual mode. I could only encourage you to train it sometimes, because that's something people appreciate in other people, hence why sometimes feeling functions are called 'human-oriented' or 'humanistic'.
> 
> As you can see it's really not a vibe for me, but observations of your behaviour and their technical interpretation. Very raw data processed. I certainly don't know you perfectly and have no idea why would you type yourself as N dom or any other irrational type (except Si, but it's mostly just BS explanation that I have). So what do you think? Does it make sense now?
> 
> BTW after some of your harsher threads and your behaviour, some people have very poor reputation of you. I won't say who specifically, but I think it should matter to you.


Mmm I agree with much of this, but not with the rationalism perspective. 

It appears like rational thought, but it's not. It's pseudo-rational. In terms of command of a thinking function, there isn't much. @Turi leans on crutches for his logical debates. He swaps them time to time, but uses them in place of a strong thinking function. 

Currently, he's using the notion of people typing based on "vibes" as a way to discredit their arguments. 
Previously, he used a number of things.... 
- Your tertiary function has the same introversion/extroversion preference as your aux function
- Functions don't exist in the first place 
- Reinin dichotomies are the only reliable source of typing 
- Wait never mind functions do exist, but they are not properly defined by experts. I will define them properly in my bedroom with no formal background in this stuff
...
...
...
- You can't type based on vibe

TL;DR: You aren't properly typed unless it makes sense to @Turi in his head based on his own made-up definitions using his own sideways logic even if it makes sense to nobody else and never does. 

Doesn't seem like thinking to me. Seems like a deep-seated psychological issue


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Here, just use this.
> 
> I've even picked out a couple sources for you so you can pick the one you like best. I've pre-screened each of them to make sure they come from people that are far more qualified to discuss this topic than yourself, so don't worry:
> source 1
> source 2
> source 3


Wikipedia isn't a credible source of information.

Careerplanner is drawing from the 8 function Beebe model - not proven, not to mention have you actually read the descriptions on that website? Christ. No way in hell I'm adhering to that - "_Introverted Intuiting is when you get insights that seem to come from nowhere. It's when you have those "aha" moments._" Spare me, haha. 

The cognitiveprocesses link is compiled of information from Linda Berens and Dario Nardi - I can't accept this, interesting read no doubt, but the way Nardi advertised _Neuroscience of Personality_, and what he's said about it afterwards, has me questioning the validity and credibility of other things he's attached to - not to mention, I simply disagree with the definitions, as they're all just a bunch of crap that could apply to anybody - can't use that to type people with.




> Mhmm, comical masterpieces. That's why you get so many thanks and so many laughs. People laughing at your 'jokes' of course, not at you.


How did you manage to misread what I typed? Anyway.



> Before you rush on trying to identify consistent patterns in yourself, can you even correctly identify them in yourself?  For example, I want to hear how you identify Te within yourself.


Too easy - most of my posts and threads here are checking to see if my reasoning and understandings are aligned with the wider groups reasoning (keeping it relevant to typology here) - even if I go my own way, it doesn't change the fact that I'm looking to the wider spectrum and seeing where everyone else is at in the first place with regards to reasoning - _this _is Te.

If I didn't bother seeing where everyone else was at, I'd be preferring an introverted judging function.


----------



## Enoch

@Turi is like Roger Federer, only he's playing tennis with the cafe window.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> *Wikipedia isn't a credible source of information.*


References[edit]
^ Jump up to: a b c d e (*Jung*, [1921] 1971: Chapter XI. Definitions)
Jump up ^ (*Jung*, [1921] 1971: p.418)
Jump up ^ *Jung*, Carl G. (1971). Psychological Types. Princeton, New Jersey: Princeton University Press. ISBN 0-691-01813-8.: para.830
^ Jump up to: a b "Why Te is Inductive and Ti is Deductive". CelebrityTypes. CelebrityTypes International. 16 April 2013. Retrieved 10 June 2015.
Jump up ^ Smith, Ryan (23 January 2014). "Jung in Plain Language, Part 1: Te and Ti Note: paywall". CelebrityTypes. CelebrityTypes International. Retrieved 10 June 2015.
Jump up ^ Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10. Missing or empty |title= (help)
Jump up ^ Robinson, Michael T. "Introverted Thinking (Ti)". Career Planner.com. CAREERPLANNER.COM ® Inc. Retrieved 10 June 2015. External link in |work= (help)
Jump up ^ *Jung*, Carl G. (1971). Psychological Types. Princeton, New Jersey: Princeton University Press. ISBN 0-691-01813-8.: para.724
Jump up ^ *Jung*, Carl G. (1971). Psychological Types. Princeton, New Jersey: Princeton University Press. ISBN 0-691-01813-8.: para.725
Jump up ^ "Te, Fi, and Fe as Social Functions | CelebrityTypes". www.celebritytypes.com. Retrieved 2015-06-10.
^ Jump up to: a b *Jung*, Carl G. (1971). Psychological Types. Princeton, New Jersey: Princeton University Press. ISBN 0-691-01813-8.: Chapter X
^ Jump up to: a b c d Sharp, Daryl (1987). Personality Types – *Jung's* Model of Typology (PDF). Inner City Books. ISBN 978-0-919123-30-4.
^ Jump up to: a b *Jung*, Carl G. (December 2010). "*Jung's* Portrait of the ESTP / ESFP Types". CelebrityTypes. CelebrityTypes International. Retrieved 11 June 2015.
Jump up ^ "Introverted Sensing". CognitiveProcesses.com. Retrieved 7 September 2015.
Jump up ^ "Cognitive Functions at a Glance". CelebrityTypes. CelebrityTypes International. Retrieved 7 September 2015.
Jump up ^ *Jung*, Carl G. (1971). Psychological Types. Princeton, New Jersey: Princeton University Press. ISBN 0-691-01813-8.: para.770
^ Jump up to: a b "Illustrating Function Axes".
^ Jump up to: a b Michael Pierce
Jump up ^ "The Psychological Aesthetics of Ne". CelebrityTypes International. CelebrityTypes. 12 October 2013. Retrieved 7 September 2015.
^ Jump up to: a b Beeson, Eric. "Cognitive Function Based Personality Type Quiz". Archived from the original on 11 March 2015. Retrieved 7 September 2015.
Jump up ^ "Introverted iNtuiting - (Ni)". CognitiveProcesses.com. Retrieved 7 September 2015.
Jump up ^ "Celebrity Types".
Jump up ^ Pierce, Michael (28 October 2014). "Pierce Presents: INTJ". CelebrityTypes. CelebrityTypes International. Retrieved 7 September 2015.
^ Jump up to: a b c d (Jung, [1921] 1971)
^ Jump up to: a b (*Jung*, [1921] 1971ar. 418)
^ Jump up to: a b (*Jung*, [1921] 1971ar. 427)
^ Jump up to: a b (*Jung*, [1921] 1971ar. 515)
^ Jump up to: a b (*Jung*, [1921] 1971ar. 514)
Jump up ^ (*Jung*, [1921] 1971ar. 517)
Jump up ^ *Myers, Isabel Myers* [1980] (1995). Gifts Differing, Palo Alto, C.A.: Davies-Black Publishing. ISBN 0-89106-074-X.
Jump up ^ *Jung*, [1921] 1971: Definitions: Function



> *Careerplanner is drawing from the 8 function Beebe model - not proven, not to mention have you actually read the descriptions on that website? Christ. No way in hell I'm adhering to that - "Introverted Intuiting is when you get insights that seem to come from nowhere. It's when you have those "aha" moments." Spare me, haha.*





> References
> 
> Cognitive functions is the work of Carl Gustav Jung. However a number of people have expanded on his work and made it more accessible to the average person:
> 
> (Note: John Beebe has done more for cognitive function theory than anyone else since 1990. Most of the current theory comes from John.)





> Introverted Intuiting (Ni) is one of your 8 cognitive functions. How you experience it and how useful it is for you depends on how well it is developed and that depends on mostly your age and what your 4 letter personality type is.
> 
> Click here for a simple explanation of cognitive functions
> 
> Introverted Intuiting is 1 or 4 ways for you to perceive information. The other 3 are: Extraverted Intuiting, Extraverted Sensing, and Introverted Sensing.
> 
> You will only be good at using 1 of these 4 cognitive functions.
> 
> People whose dominant function is Introverted Intuiting (Ni) usually experience the world as such:
> 
> You are used to having insights and hunches that frequently turn out to be correct. These "aha" moments are introverted intuiting at work.
> 
> What happens is this. You feed your mind with information and data. You let your unconscious mind process the data. Then, perhaps when you are in the shower, or jogging, the answer just pops into your mind.
> 
> It's not magical nor mystical. It's simply that, of the 4 ways to get information (the 4 perceiving functions), Ni is the only one that easily taps into the unconscious. In fact, Ni is the only perceiving function that is not under conscious control.
> 
> So unlike someone whose dominant function is say Extraverted Sensing (Se) where they get their information directly from their five senses, a person with dominant Introverted Intuition gets much of their information after it has been processed in the unconscious.
> 
> 
> Click here for Careers that match your Personality Type
> Introverted Intuition is focused inwards, on the internal world of thoughts, ideas, and concepts as opposed to an extraverted function which is focused on the world that is external to the mind. i.e. the real physical world.
> 
> Those with Ni as their dominant function prefer to focus on the future. They are adept at analyzing the past, but they only do so when looking for clues to the future.
> 
> Dominant Ni's have trouble focusing in the present moment. You will frequently notice that dominant Ni's will be mentally elsewhere, even when they are driving a car.
> 
> Dominant Ni's are big picture people. Details are their weakness. They can handle details like bookkeeping and accounting but it takes a lot of extra energy and it's stressful.
> 
> They are driven to see the big picture and to understand how thing work down at a fundamental, root cause level. They love theories, concepts, and complex systems. They tend to be strategic.
> 
> Those with Ni as their dominant function are good at spotting trends and patterns. They can easily connect the dots. Tell them what actions you have been taking and they will tell you what the future implications are for you. This is not hocus pocus magic. Their brains are simply wired to process data this way. They are experts at connecting the dots and telling you what will probably happen.
> 
> In the past, people with introverted intuiting have been known to act as oracles, fortune tellers, shamans and medicine men. In fact many people with dominant Ni will tell you that while growing up they did have mystical experiences.
> 
> When Ni is combined with a feeling function such as Fe, as is the case with INFJ, or ENFJ the individual will probably be good at understanding people, relationships, human issues and such.
> 
> When Ni is combined with extraverted thinking (Te), as in the case of INTJ or ENTJ, the insights, hunches etc will probably be focused more on complex systems, concepts, things, products rather than people and human issues.
> 
> If Ni is your dominant function, please realize that not everyone is going to be like you. But you have probably already noticed this. In fact there are certain personality types that are just going to make you crazy. But that's another subject.
> 
> Leaders and CEO types should always have a dominant intuitive around to keep an eye on the future and to help prevent serious missteps because they dominant Ni's can foresee the implications of your actions.
> 
> A good example of people or movie characters who have Introverted Intuition as their dominant function would be the fictional Merlin the Magician in King Arthur's Court and Gandalf the Wizard in Lord of the Rings.
> 
> These characters seem to understand how nature works at a fundamental level. Their deep understanding baffles others who are not able to "perceive" the world at that level.





> *The cognitiveprocesses link is compiled of information from Linda Berens and Dario Nardi - I can't accept this, interesting read no doubt, but the way Nardi advertised Neuroscience of Personality, and what he's said about it afterwards, has me questioning the validity and credibility of other things he's attached to - not to mention, I simply disagree with the definitions, as they're all just a bunch of crap that could apply to anybody - can't use that to type people with.*





> Dario Nardi, Ph.D. is a world renowned author, speaker and expert in the fields of neuroscience and personality. He holds a current position as senior lecturer at University of California (Los Angeles), where he won UCLA's Copenhaver Award for Innovative Use of Technology in 2005 and UCLA's Distinguished Teacher of the year in 2011. His books include "Neuroscience of Personality" and "8 Keys to Self-Leadership", among other titles, and he is the creator of the Personality Types and Love Therapy app for the iPhone. Since 2007, Dario has focussed his time on conducting hands-on brain research, utilizing insights of real-time EEG. He regularly keynotes international conferences and facilitates workshops teaching health professionals in multiple countries the art and science of the brain.







> *Too easy - most of my posts and threads here are checking to see if my reasoning and understandings are aligned with the wider groups reasoning (keeping it relevant to typology here) - even if I go my own way, it doesn't change the fact that I'm looking to the wider spectrum and seeing where everyone else is at in the first place with regards to reasoning - this is Te.
> 
> If I didn't bother seeing where everyone else was at, I'd be preferring an introverted judging function.*


That's not Te, you're wildly mistaken. This is Te: 


> Empirical thinking is at the core of extraverted Thinking when we challenge someone's ideas based on the logic of the facts in front of us or lay out reasonable explanations for decisions or conclusions made, often trying to establish order in someone else's thought process.
> 
> In written or verbal communication, extraverted Thinking helps us easily follow someone else's logic, sequence, or organization.
> 
> It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three.


I see you doing none of the above. 

What I do however see with your looking to the group then stepping against it amongst a number of others is this type 6 behavior: 


> Until they can get in touch with their own inner guidance, Sixes are like a ping-pong ball that is constantly shuttling back and forth between whatever influence is hitting the hardest in any given moment. Because of this reactivity, no matter what we say about Sixes, the opposite is often also as true. They are both strong and weak, fearful and courageous, trusting and distrusting, defenders and provokers, sweet and sour, aggressive and passive, bullies and weaklings, on the defensive and on the offensive, thinkers and doers, group people and soloists, believers and doubters, cooperative and obstructionistic, tender and mean, generous and petty—and on and on. It is the contradictory picture that is the characteristic “fingerprint” of Sixes, the fact that they are a bundle of opposites.


----------



## The red spirit

Temizzle said:


> Mmm I agree with much of this, but not with the rationalism perspective.


Okay, let's hear you out then.




Temizzle said:


> It appears like rational thought, but it's not. It's pseudo-rational. In terms of command of a thinking function, there isn't much. @Turi leans on crutches for his logical debates. He swaps them time to time, but uses them in place of a strong thinking function.


This is my suspicion of Si dom if that'seven a case, but we must remember that Ti if operates really fast, it might forget past reasoning and can have logical sequence jumps or similar effects. 





Temizzle said:


> Currently, he's using the notion of people typing based on "vibes" as a way to discredit their arguments.


Sorry, I know nothing about that. I'm a bit outdated in Turiness.




Temizzle said:


> Previously, he used a number of things....
> - Your tertiary function has the same introversion/extroversion preference as your aux function


Ah, maybe this one I know. He said he doesn't like Grant's stack. But I don't even know what Grant is, so not so many comments from me. 




Temizzle said:


> - Functions don't exist in the first place


Hard for me to believe he actually said that, mostly after he said he has read Jung and others. It's extremely obvious that they exists, but if you want scientific proofs, then it's impossible to prove, so they aren't facts.




Temizzle said:


> - Reinin dichotomies are the only reliable source of typing


They are interesting and attracted my attention too. Reinin probably analyzed functions and tried to find logical connections from framework to something more tangible, making it somewhat more accessible to people. Yet I don't really know if it's okay to trust that so much. Original works are the heart of typology and will always be better (more legit) than clones.




Temizzle said:


> - Wait never mind functions do exist, but they are not properly defined by experts. I will define them properly in my bedroom with no formal background in this stuff


I see your point, but Turi at least is informed. He has read a lot literature at the very least, but I don't think he understands everything really as the authors intended to. He may believe in something slightly different, due to his fast judgments on logic and consistency. Like I said, he is too dense and cold (in a way that value isn't put into). And then he wants to make order, make strict boundaries. To me that strictness doesn't work, I find people being extremely chaotic in their heads. 




Temizzle said:


> - You can't type based on vibe


At the very least explain your vibe in legit way (strong judgments incoming).




Temizzle said:


> TL;DR: You aren't properly typed unless it makes sense to @Turi in his head based on his own made-up definitions using his own sideways logic even if it makes sense to nobody else and never does.


Too much introversion , I guess. In Ti manner too. I can say that one person had remarks that he is new typology god, of course it was sarcasm. Honestly I feel sorry for him, even if I totally shouldn't. He surely does questionable things in typology and often people just don't accept that, but if we checked sometimes his reasonings then maybe he isn't very wrong, just wants way too many things to make sense. In reality that just doesn't work, but I'm a bit against offensive remarks against Turi (yet I sometimes truly want to say them too, mostly due to me not bearing too much of reasoning). 




Temizzle said:


> Doesn't seem like thinking to me. Seems like a deep-seated psychological issue


That's a bit harsh tho. Even people with issues should be loved by someone. As my one teacher said, people become bad from the lack of love. It would be nice if such thing would be applicable to real situations as first aid.


----------



## Turi

You guys need to actually learn, not just recite some bullshit some other person rattled off one time using entirely anecdotal evidence.

Understand what the functions actually are.
Don't use BS adjectives and horseshit descriptions that don't hold up when put to the test, y'all will just keep spinning around in circles like the rest of the typology community has been doing for the last however many years since Grant and Co wanked out their "stack".

Yuck.

Let's get on board and actually prove it, or disprove it - put up or shut up.

@The red spirit - who's got a problem with me?


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> You guys need to actually learn, not just recite some bullshit some other person rattled off one time using entirely anecdotal evidence.
> 
> Understand what the functions actually are.
> Don't use BS adjectives and horseshit descriptions that don't hold up when put to the test, y'all will just keep spinning around in circles.
> 
> Yuck.


You should take it as lesson to some extent, instead of rejecting the effort others have put into it. That's not nice to speak like that.



Turi said:


> @The red spirit - who's got a problem with me?


I'm not going to say that to you, because it's very impolite and I don't even know if person wants to talk with you (likely not). Also that person hasn't been in perC for two or three days, so yeah... Seems like weekends are when that person talks here the most.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> You guys need to actually learn, not just recite some bullshit some other person rattled off one time using entirely anecdotal evidence.
> 
> Understand what the functions actually are.
> Don't use BS adjectives and horseshit descriptions that don't hold up when put to the test, y'all will just keep spinning around in circles like the rest of the typology community has been doing for the last 50 years.
> 
> Yuck.
> @The red spirit - who's got a problem with me?


Okay well if you can't meaningfully explain your assertions, I want them kept to a 0. 

You stated IxFP for me -- and you do everything but explain it. 

If it is a joke, I don't find it funny. Put up ur shut up, I like that.


----------



## Turi

I've outlined the J functions in the blog in my sig.
Properly.
In accordance with a model that you can use to identify them and actually track them in other people.

Not based on bullshit stereotypes and adjectives that apply to everybody at once.
@The red spirit - not bothered.


The descriptions and adjectives you guys keep fucking spamming at me are shit and can't be used to accurately type.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I've outlined the J functions in the blog in my sig.
> Properly.
> In accordance with a model that you can use to identify them and actually track them in other people.
> 
> Not based on bullshit stereotypes and adjectives that apply to everybody at once.
> @The red spirit - not bothered.
> 
> 
> The descriptions and adjectives you guys keep fucking spamming at me are shit and can't be used to accurately type.


Because you are avoiding to respond, I will take that as you forfeiting your argument and conceding that it's wrong. If you disagree, then put up. If not, the case rests.

P.S. Glanced through your blog. I agree with nothing on there. Seems entirely made up.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> @Turi is like Roger Federer, only he's playing tennis with the cafe window.


The GOAT himself.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Because you are avoiding to respond, I will take that as you forfeiting your argument and conceding that it's wrong. If you disagree, then put up. If not, the case rests.
> 
> P.S. Glanced through your blog. I agree with nothing on there. Seems entirely made up.


Goes to show where your understandings are, lol.


----------



## Pippo

This stuff might be better resolved in a PM rather than a public show.


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> @The red spirit - not bothered.


That's not okay though.




Turi said:


> The descriptions and adjectives you guys keep fucking spamming at me are shit and can't be used to accurately type.


And why are you like that? It's not like I wanted to spam you and it's not like you know everything either.


----------



## The red spirit

Carolus Rex said:


> This stuff might be better resolved in a PM rather than a public show.


I think that mods may join this party too, if pattern will continue


----------



## Temizzle

ISFJ seems right


----------



## Aluminum Frost

xxTJ


----------



## The red spirit

Temizzle said:


> ISFJ seems right


I can say that ENTJ seems right. Maybe not ENTJ so much as dom Te itself.

@Aluminum Frost seems alright


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun

@Literally God

I can kinda see you being ENTP... you have the potential of being INTP as well though


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> _*You *_brought it up, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can at least _try _to be objective.
> As it stands, current definitions of the functions and current methods of attempting to type people via functions don't work.
> 
> They're stuck in the past, too attached to horseshit adjectives and stereotypes.
> All of that needs to be removed in order for the cognitive functions to be consistent among the community.
> 
> We all need to be on the same page - not this guy using Dario Nardis Fi, this guy using Linda Berens Fi, this guy using Carl Jungs 'introverted feeling type', this guy using a thoughtcatalog article, this guy using Naomi Quenks inferior Te to support Fi, this guy using Lenore Thomsons Fi, this guy using Mark Hunzikers Fi, this guy using mbti-notes.tumblr's Fi, this guy using an ISFP or INFP descriptor from _Gifts Differing_, this guy using personalityhacker, this guy using personalitypage, this guy using personalityjunkie, etc etc the list goes on and on and on and on.
> 
> Complete circle-jerk.
> No consistency. Nobody is on the same page.
> 
> Rest assured my typings will be consistent and in accordance with the blog in my sig, which is a synthesis of information derived from DaveSuperPowers - come Feb 26, there will be classes from the objectivepersonality.com website - this is where I will be deriving most/all of my information from as it is information that will have actually been put to the objective test, and passed.
> 
> As it is, I'll keep mining his new videos for information and updating my blog accordingly (which now has the perceiving functions).
> I realise this is narrow-minded, relying on one source of information - however as far as I'm concerned, it's the _*only *_source of information whereby the information has passed the objective test with regards to the cognitive functions.
> As far as dichotomy goes, well we've got 50+ years of research behind that in the form of the MBTI.
> 
> I'm not interested in everybody having their own definitions of the functions - your Fi, @Bricks Fi, @Carolus Rex's Fi, @Aluminum Frosts Fi, everybodies god damn Fi is different and subjective and this makes it impossible to actually type people, nobody is getting anything remotely close to accurate readings.
> 
> This kind of subjectivity has irked me since I found out about MBTI and functions in the first place and finally, we're going to have something that's at _least _passing a more objective test.
> 
> 
> I made a thread a few days ago asking people to type somebody, I provided a few video clips.
> I've had 9 responses - not many, sure, probably because people are scared.
> I've had nobody make the same arguments for any functions. Everybody has their own completely different understandings and definitions.
> I've had literally 2 people even suggest the same type - but their reasoning is completely different.
> 
> The community is poisoned but it's not beyond repair.
> We just all need to get on the same page.
> 
> 
> To please the mods - no clue whether Temizzle is accurately typed atm.


I don't go around telling people I'm logical. You do, I've seen you do it multiple times and you think people are brainwashed if they don't agree with you. Like I said, you're not very self-aware. You'll say you thought you were objective before but weren't and think you are now. Why? What has changed? How is it any different from last time?


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> I don't go around telling people I'm logical. You do, I've seen you do it multiple times and you think people are brainwashed if they don't agree with you. Like I said, you're not very self-aware. You'll say you thought you were objective before but weren't and think you are now. Why? What has changed? How is it any different from last time?


If you'll _kindly _read the rest of the post you quoted, as well as take the time to digest the last post you quoted, you'll realize I've answered literally every question you just asked.

Very interesting.

To remain _somewhat _on-topic - Aluminum Frost displays an aversion to organizing and making sense of information that is available to him, so I believe he _is _accurately typed as preferring an _extroverted perceiving_ function.
Which one, I'm not sure on, and whether it's his dominant function or not, I'm unsure on at the moment as well.

It does appear to be consistent, so I wouldn't be at all surprised to find he's an ExxP type.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> If you'll _kindly _read the rest of the post you quoted, as well as take the time to digest the last post you quoted, you'll realize I've answered literally every question you just asked.
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> To remain _somewhat _on-topic - Aluminum Frost displays an aversion to organizing and making sense of information that is available to him, so I believe he _is _accurately typed as preferring an _extroverted perceiving_ function.
> Which one, I'm not sure on, and whether it's his dominant function or not, I'm unsure on at the moment as well.
> 
> It does appear to be consistent, so I wouldn't be at all surprised to find he's an ExxP type.


It's good that you're taking new information into consideration but you're still failing to see that it's still your own interpretation. How is your interpretation of the information you've digested "truly objective"?

Yes yes, I'm the one not making sense. Even though I just explained everything you've literally done in depth. And you've never been able to explain how I'm wrong regarding anything. Just keep believing what makes you feel the most secure in your own skin @Turi


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> It's good that you're taking new information into consideration but you're still failing to see that it's still your own interpretation. How is your interpretation of the information you've digested "truly objective"?


I'm not really putting my own spin on it, it's just a synthesis of information from his YouTube channel.

I'm actually being as unintuitive as possible because I don't want to misrepresent the information.

There are some iNtUiTiVe leaps/connections being made but I'll be ironing them out as more and more info comes to light.

I'm totally on board with it. lol.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> I'm not really putting my own spin on it, it's just a synthesis of information from his YouTube channel.
> 
> I'm actually being as unintuitive as possible because I don't want to misrepresent the information.
> 
> There are some iNtUiTiVe leaps/connections being made but I'll be ironing them out as more and more info comes to light.
> 
> I'm totally on board with it. lol.


Ok, so you agree with someone elses subjective interpretations and are calling it objective. Why is it only "anecdotal evidence" when it's something that you don't agree with?


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Ok, so you agree with someone elses subjective interpretations and are calling it objective. Why is it only "anecdotal evidence" when it's something that you don't agree with?


..eh.
The information I'm working with and will be working with has withstood trial and error and is being used successfully in a way whereby people are able to accurately type people with, in different rooms without any way to influence each other.

You can call it subjective if you want, but I'm happy to call it objective and rely on it as more trustworthy than well, literally every other source of information with regards to the cognitive functions.

They're using the exact methodology that 'wins me over', so to speak.

Criteria and definitions that are consistent, and able to be followed in the form of what is essentially a checklist to use when typing people, is exactly what I'm after with regards to proving the validity of the cognitive functions.

Ideally, you and I would be in separate rooms, and type the same person without any contact between us - and produce the exact same results, no subjectivity. No vibes.
Crystal clear definitions where we can cross-check certain functions/needs with others and accurately hone in on dominant, auxiliary, tertiary and inferior functions.

They're speaking my language, I'm excited, I feel like ever since I found out about typology, I've been fighting everybodies subjectivity, and here we go, someone is literally putting the functions to the objective test in precisely the manner that pleases and satisfies me.


EDIT: for the mods, Aluminum Frost is accurately typed as preferring an extroverted perceiving function, imo.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I'm not really putting my own spin on it, it's just a synthesis of information from his YouTube channel.
> 
> I'm actually being as unintuitive as possible because I don't want to misrepresent the information.
> 
> There are some iNtUiTiVe leaps/connections being made but I'll be ironing them out as more and more info comes to light.
> 
> I'm totally on board with it. lol.


Mmmm you know what, I just went on DavePower's YouTube channel and watched a number of his videos. Here's what I learned... 

The channel is definitely *marketed* as being a scientific approach to Jungian Cognitive Functions. But is it actually? No... not at all.

In the Ne vs. Ni video he explains Ne is about gathering concepts and Ni is about synthesizing concepts and likens the two to hunter gatherer civilizations where gatherer types acquire a number of things from the outside world and bring them back to the village for the organizers to sort and... well.. organize. 

Then I watched the video on whether Enneagram has a scientific basis to it. He basically explains no it doesn't, and it doesn't claim to, but it's useful in helping individuals subjectively discuss their emotional issues. I mean, sure, but there's nothing particularly profound or scientific about this either. 

TL;DR: The channel just seems like some sarcastic dude trying to make an approachable youtube channel. He's not going to do any research or actual science. He's literally just talking about his opinions. 
@Turi you're using this as your Bible? 

I'll tell you what else I noticed. A lot of his attitudes and mannerisms regarding online typology culture you've picked up. You really hold this guy's channel near and dear I can tell. 

-- @Turi, if you wanna have debates on typology as a whole, I definitely agree with @Coburn that this is not the place to do it. Please open another thread. Tag us in it if you want to debate. 

@Aluminum Frost seems correctly typed @ ISTP.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> In the Ne vs. Ni video he explains Ne is about gathering concepts and Ni is about synthesizing concepts and likens the two to hunter gatherer civilizations where gatherer types acquire a number of things from the outside world and bring them back to the village for the organizers to sort and... well.. organize.


Yep - and that's accurate, Ne is about new possibilities etc (gathering) and Ni is about making sense of them (organizing).
Simple stuff, works for me - I've made multiple threads on how I see Ni, and he's dead-on target with my views.

It's not like I'm just changing everything I thought about functions to be aligned with his videos - they're already aligned with my views and thoughts.
Admittedly, 'Vindicated' is playing in the back of my head on a loop at the moment, lol.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> ..eh.
> The information I'm working with and will be working with has withstood trial and error and is being used successfully in a way whereby people are able to accurately type people with, in different rooms without any way to influence each other.
> 
> You can call it subjective if you want, but I'm happy to call it objective and rely on it as more trustworthy than well, literally every other source of information with regards to the cognitive functions.
> 
> They're using the exact methodology that 'wins me over', so to speak.
> 
> Criteria and definitions that are consistent, and able to be followed in the form of what is essentially a checklist to use when typing people, is exactly what I'm after with regards to proving the validity of the cognitive functions.
> 
> Ideally, you and I would be in separate rooms, and type the same person without any contact between us - and produce the exact same results, no subjectivity. No vibes.
> Crystal clear definitions where we can cross-check certain functions/needs with others and accurately hone in on dominant, auxiliary, tertiary and inferior functions.
> 
> They're speaking my language, I'm excited, I feel like ever since I found out about typology, I've been fighting everybodies subjectivity, and here we go, someone is literally putting the functions to the objective test in precisely the manner that pleases and satisfies me.
> 
> 
> EDIT: for the mods, Aluminum Frost is accurately typed as preferring an extroverted perceiving function, imo.


No it hasn't.

Ok so all of this is is basically you saying that you believe it, therefore it's objective. This is what I mean. You hold your own opinions on a pedestal.

I'm an introvert and you're just using this system to create biases it seems. You said I'm an ExxP because you think I'm irrational or whatever. And you said what you think I am like 3 times already. No need to keep saying it. Are you just trying to enforce this notion that I'm an idiot or something? Because in the debates we've had in the past you didn't rely on arguing your point, just mockery basically.


----------



## Pippo

After a day of reading history, it’s good to eat some jelly-butter toast and read these.

Correctly typed


----------



## Turi

Carolus ISTP imo


----------



## Enoch

carolus rex said:


> after a day of reading history, it’s good to eat some jelly-butter toast and read these.
> 
> Correctly typed


ISTJ​


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Carolus ISTP imo


Studies history all day --> "gathering" *facts* --> gathering: xxP type, facts: S type --> conclusion: xSxP. 
Doesn't seem like a feeler --> seems introverted --> plug in I and T --> ISTP. 

Your thought process is linear in this instance and flawed. 
@Enoch ENFP seems right for sure.


----------



## Pippo

Yes

—————
You guys forget that half the reason I’m reading history is because it’s interesting and fun.


----------



## Temizzle

Carolus Rex said:


> —————
> You guys forget that half the reason I’m reading history is because it’s interesting and fun.


What do you enjoy about it? 

In particular, I enjoyed ancient world history. It's nice to get a general overview of how we came to be where we are today. I really liked getting a sense for different cultures and time periods and how they came to be. I also really enjoyed certain stories. 

For example, the story of Gilgamesh is one of my favorites. Really enjoyed learning about the birth and growth and Greece, then the Persian Empire and their various disputes --> how Darius came to power and managed such a large empire. I liked learning about the birth of Buddhism and Chinese philosophies (Taoism, Confucianism, etc). 

It was also pretty eye-opening to learn about religions and how they were leveraged for power. How Charlemagne for example took on Christianity because of what it would do for his people rather than because of his personal beliefs or devotion to a deity. 

What about you?


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Studies history all day --> "gathering" *facts* --> gathering: xxP type, facts: S type --> conclusion: xSxP.
> Doesn't seem like a feeler --> seems introverted --> plug in I and T --> ISTP.
> 
> Your thought process is linear in this instance and flawed.


Ah, gross, please stop pulling things from out of your arse.

I've actually outlined why I believe Carolus Rex could be an ISTP, in accordance with the information in my blog.
He's already read it and is aware.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Ah, gross, please stop pulling things out of your arse.


Quite hard for him to do, he's a lion didn't you know?​


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Rydori

Ye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> I don't react emotionally, am not wildly subjective, and am highly logical.
> You and a few others simply prefer to interpret my reactions as emotional, rest assured, they're not.


I'm sort of surprised you responded this way rather than pointing out the fact that F/T doesn't pertain to whether someone reacts emotionally, and that we all react emotionally. Preferring T over F is not parallel to being an emotionless machine.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> I'm sort of surprised you responded this way rather than pointing out the fact that F/T doesn't pertain to whether someone has reacts emotionally, and that we all react emotionally. Preferring T over F is not parallel to being an emotionless machine.


I was responding more to what he said rather than any commentary on the T/F divide.

I've rattled off my thoughts re: emotions and them not being a part of this personality theory before.
For some reason no one gets it though.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> I was responding more to what he said rather than any commentary on the T/F divide.
> 
> I've rattled off my thoughts re: emotions and them not being a part of this personality theory before.
> For some reason no one gets it though.


I see.
I read it this way:


> I fail to see how you're a thinker. Much less an INTJ.


(reason


> You react emotionally, are wildly subjective and aren't very logical at all.


There was a hole in the reason. Actually, there were multiple holes. A T doesn't necessarily have to seem logical...for a season, anyways, and in specific scenarios. There's an absence of "what if / possibilities" here...
@*Turi* about T types in general, not you. My focus was on the actual information rather than the personal in that...I'm not agreeing with her, I don't do insults.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> I see.
> I read it this way:


Yeah, that's undoubtedly the way it was intended to be read, but I dismissed the part where he questioned my type due to knowing my type is accurate, and instead responded to the nonsense reasons he provided.




> There was a hole in the reason. Actually, there were multiple holes. A T doesn't necessarily have to seem logical...for a season, anyways, and in specific scenarios. There's an absence of "what if / possibilities" here...
> @Turi about T types in general, not you. My focus was on the actual information rather than the personal in that...I'm not agreeing with her, I don't do insults that way.


T doesn't have to seem logical, too right.

Everybody acts like T types are gods of logic, masters of deductive, inductive and abductive reasoning, kings of critical thinking, the greatest objective thinkers of all time, uber smart, and absolutely none of this has anything to do with a T preference.

T = reasoning over values, sure, does it imply the T type is _good_ at reasoning? Is able to construct a solid argument? Absolutely not.



> Most don't. I didn't either in the beginning. We all start somewhere. There's a lot to take in with MBTI, and there's a lot of misinformation circling around it all. People sort of hear this one way, that another...sometimes people just aren't sure what to believe, probably.


There's seemingly infinite misinformation, a lot of is along the lines of correlating skills to functions or dichotomy as per the example provided above.

Like Sensing. Just because someone is good at being aware of their environment doesn't = Se.
Se = information gathering it doesn't = athlete.
Likewise just because someone has shitty Se and isn't observant doesn't = intuitive and it doesn't even = not an Se dominant.


People need to stop linking skills and horseshit adjectives to functions and dichotomy.


Another one, being friendly etc = F.
wtf. I could go for days. Would derail this thread way too much.


To get kind of back on track, I don't know if you're accurately typed or not but if you don't mind I might run through your post history later and see what sort of fits in accordance with the information in the blog in my sig, see if there's any patterns I can pick up.


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> Yes
> 
> —————
> You guys forget that half the reason I’m reading history is because it’s interesting and fun.


Same reason I do it! And the closer you get to present times, the higher the body count!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Sybow

I shall not question God and his type.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

probably


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> The information I'm working with and will be working with has withstood trial and error and is being used successfully in a way whereby people are able to accurately type people with, in different rooms without any way to influence each other.
> 
> You can call it subjective if you want, but I'm happy to call it objective and rely on it as more trustworthy than well, literally every other source of information with regards to the cognitive functions.


That would mean he has *subjectively* created a standard: one that almost necessarily has to be focused on externalities, rather than cognition itself. You can create any number of categorization systems which people can use to put others in a bucket. But until you show what that person's chosen bucket means (preferably by large sets of empirical data), then you just have a bunch of subjective theory hiding behind a facade of objectivity.

Of course people who like The Functions have a tendency to cling to everything scientificky like Nardi's mess, because it's at least can make them feel vindicated, even if it doesn't actually do so.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> ..eh.
> The information I'm working with and will be working with has withstood trial and error and is being used successfully in a way whereby people are able to accurately type people with, in different rooms without any way to influence each other.
> 
> You can call it subjective if you want, but I'm happy to call it objective and rely on it as more trustworthy than well, literally every other source of information with regards to the cognitive functions.
> 
> They're using the exact methodology that 'wins me over', so to speak.
> 
> Criteria and definitions that are consistent, and able to be followed in the form of what is essentially a checklist to use when typing people, is exactly what I'm after with regards to proving the validity of the cognitive functions.
> 
> Ideally, you and I would be in separate rooms, and type the same person without any contact between us - and produce the exact same results, no subjectivity. No vibes.
> Crystal clear definitions where we can cross-check certain functions/needs with others and accurately hone in on dominant, auxiliary, tertiary and inferior functions.
> 
> They're speaking my language, I'm excited, I feel like ever since I found out about typology, I've been fighting everybodies subjectivity, and here we go, someone is literally putting the functions to the objective test in precisely the manner that pleases and satisfies me.
> 
> 
> EDIT: for the mods, Aluminum Frost is accurately typed as preferring an extroverted perceiving function, imo.


Is that what all the typing Mark "Chopper" Read stuff is about? Is this meant to demonstrate this guy's theory about being able to objectively type with functions?



Ocean Helm said:


> That would mean he has *subjectively* created a standard: one that almost necessarily has to be focused on externalities, rather than cognition itself. You can create any number of categorization systems which people can use to put others in a bucket. But until you show what that person's chosen bucket means (preferably by large sets of empirical data), then you just have a bunch of subjective theory hiding behind a facade of objectivity.
> 
> Of course people who like The Functions have a tendency to cling to everything scientificky like Nardi's mess, because it's at least can make them feel vindicated, even if it doesn't actually do so.


I agree, Ocean Helm. Also, INTP is a solid fit.


----------



## Temizzle

Agree with intp


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Turi

@Crowntinbo - ISFJ



Ocean Helm said:


> That would mean he has *subjectively* created a standard: one that almost necessarily has to be focused on externalities, rather than cognition itself. You can create any number of categorization systems which people can use to put others in a bucket. But until you show what that person's chosen bucket means (preferably by large sets of empirical data), then you just have a bunch of subjective theory hiding behind a facade of objectivity.
> 
> Of course people who like The Functions have a tendency to cling to everything scientificky like Nardi's mess, because it's at least can make them feel vindicated, even if it doesn't actually do so.


Short of literally being inside somebody elses mind, how else are you supposed to prove/disprove this shit?
I'm more than satisfied with the method being used and can't wait to learn more about it.
Read the blog in my sig for more info on it, it's not about just looking to see if they say X or fit Y adjective etc.
It's searching for consistent patterns.
Re: Nardis work - I find it interesting but am not a 'believer' and won't ever be a 'believer' in skill-based function theory (or dichotomy fwiw).

When people equate Se to say, awareness of the environment, that makes me think are people who don't lead with Se _not _aware of their environment? What about Ne types? They're also extroverted perceivers.
Are ISxPs less aware? 
What if someone is very aware of their environment and doesn't relate to any type that has Se as dominant? Or auxiliary?

It also implies that being aware of your environment rules out Ni as a possibility, which I just don't see as being accurate.
It's a bit like.. just because someone isn't aware of their environment, doesn't mean they're immediately an intuitive.
It doesn't even immediately mean they're not an Se dominant because who actually says you have to be 'good' at your dominant function?

It's not a skill. 
That's why I'm totally down with this new methodology, it's not skill-based, it's pattern based, won't be like.. when someone moves quickly and notices the guy across the road was wearing a red beanie, then you know they're not an intuitive and immediately lock in ESxP for them. And then if they sit on their own, ISxP.
That shit has to stop and that's basically where the functionistas are at atm.

That kind of 'skill based' theory gives me the creeps because people out there actually believe in it and type people accordingly.



Soul Kitchen said:


> Is that what all the typing Mark "Chopper" Read stuff is about? Is this meant to demonstrate this guy's theory about being able to objectively type with functions?


I got the idea from it, yeah - I want to see, like I said in that thread - if we're even on the same page - can we type somebody without the influence of others peoples posts, and return the same results?
The answer thus far is no.
Your analysis is by miles the best one I've received btw, and I don't want to give the type away or anything, but the type you settled on is the only type that has 3 votes.
Out of 11 (iirc) responses - so eh, it's iffy. On one hand there is a single type that has the most votes, on the other hand, if that type is correct, then there's 8/11 who got it wrong. :/

I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Lady D

I just recently retook the cognitions test and the result was "unclear". LOL. So what am I? Insane?


----------



## Enoch

No, you are Zlatan.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> To get kind of back on track, I don't know if you're accurately typed or not but if you don't mind I might run through your post history later and see what sort of fits in accordance with the information in the blog in my sig, see if there's any patterns I can pick up.


Sure...why not. I do have some thoughts pertaining to the rest, but atm I'm too tired.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yea


----------



## Pippo

Yes.

@Temizzle
Phone decided to not let me on PerC for most of the day, finally got it working.

The fun parts of history are reading about when Pyrrhus of Epirus says "Yes" to every adventure even slightly offered to him.
The fun parts of history are reading about how Ptolemy I stole Alexander's body and kept it in Egypt.
The fun parts of history are reading that a general during the 30 Years' War was named "The Army Destroyer", not because he was a good general, but because his logistical positioning was so poor that his armies would seem to evaporate.

It's just entertaining and interesting stuff that I like.


----------



## Rydori

Ixtj.


----------



## Enoch

CAROUSELS​


----------



## Rydori

Boombayah!


----------



## Enoch

BLOODY IMPOSTER​


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Short of literally being inside somebody elses mind, how else are you supposed to prove/disprove this shit?


The problem is that as far as it comes to analyzing one's own psyche, this is _less intimate_ than MBTI, the thing that people like to rail against as being so superficial, behavioristic, etc. If you're going to actually experience the supposed benefits of The Functions over MBTI, then you have to actually dig deep when typing people (which is easiest to do through self-analysis), not just search for particular external patterns and call them The Functions.


> I'm more than satisfied with the method being used and can't wait to learn more about it.


Of course you are. Ti is a hell of a drug.


> Read the blog in my sig for more info on it, it's not about just looking to see if they say X or fit Y adjective etc.
> It's searching for consistent patterns.
> Re: Nardis work - I find it interesting but am not a 'believer' and won't ever be a 'believer' in skill-based function theory (or dichotomy fwiw).


External patterns are still external. This actually has a lot to do with how Socionics was especially in its earlier stages. Socionics people from what I see had a self-awareness that their external observations were not worth much though for figuring out internal cognition.


> When people equate Se to say, awareness of the environment, that makes me think are people who don't lead with Se _not _aware of their environment? What about Ne types? They're also extroverted perceivers.
> Are ISxPs less aware?
> What if someone is very aware of their environment and doesn't relate to any type that has Se as dominant? Or auxiliary?
> 
> It also implies that being aware of your environment rules out Ni as a possibility, which I just don't see as being accurate.
> It's a bit like.. just because someone isn't aware of their environment, doesn't mean they're immediately an intuitive.
> It doesn't even immediately mean they're not an Se dominant because who actually says you have to be 'good' at your dominant function?
> 
> It's not a skill.
> 
> That's why I'm totally down with this new methodology, it's not skill-based, it's pattern based, won't be like.. when someone moves quickly and notices the guy across the road was wearing a red beanie, then you know they're not an intuitive and immediately lock in ESxP for them. And then if they sit on their own, ISxP.
> That shit has to stop and that's basically where the functionistas are at atm.
> 
> That kind of 'skill based' theory gives me the creeps because people out there actually believe in it and type people accordingly.


Well I agree that this methodology seems less dumb in that regard. But if the patterns are determined subjectively, then the collective can be trained to see things in a way that confirms various hypotheses due to shared biases. For example: Ti being connected to Fe.


----------



## Pippo

Seems right


----------



## Lady D

Enoch said:


> No, you are Zlatan.


 Good point.


----------



## Rydori

sure.


----------



## Turi

@Ocean Helm - eh, it'll make sense, you'll be on board soon enough.
@Brick - ESTJ MBTI ESTJ Socionics


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Ocean Helm - eh, it'll make sense, you'll be on board soon enough.
> @Brick - ESTJ MBTI ESTJ Socionics


Where is my Te?


----------



## Crowbo

@Temizzle 

I'm gonna revive one of your threads for no reason!


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Where is my Te?


It's a cop-out, I know, but it's also too ironic, I just have to do this.

The post I just quoted _is _your Te.

@Crowbi - isfj


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> It's a cop-out, I know, but it's also too ironic, I just have to do this.
> 
> The post I just quoted _is _your Te.


I mean, I have zero understanding of how its Te, but whatever.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> I mean, I have zero understanding of how its Te, but whatever.


What exactly are you after?


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> What exactly are you after?


Boombayah.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> What exactly are you after?


What I'm after is why you think I am a Te dom.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> What I'm after is why you think I am a Te dom.


Exactly.

I'm not even saying you're a Te dom btw, I'm saying you're an ESTJ according to MBTI and Socionics in accordance with _your own choices_.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm not even saying you're a Te dom btw, I'm saying you're an ESTJ according to MBTI and Socionics in accordance with _your own choices_.


those test results can't be acknowledged if they're never put into practice. Sure someone might have certain answers for that, but do they put it in practice? I mean thats what I want ideally, however there's going to be alabys which determine those tests results to be invalid. Hench with most test someone would end up mistyped for one or two letters. In this case for me two letters. Tests are never accurate and seeing someones actions put into practice is how you accurately type them, based on what they do, not what they say.

For all you know they could spewing some bullshit.


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## Lunacik

unknown is accurate. lol


----------



## Literally Gone

Yes. @Carolus Rex I thought you were settled on ESFP!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

The person above is literally typed.


----------



## Pippo

The person above is figuratively typed.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex - unknown? eh. ISTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It's about darn time I post a sixth type me thread. Too bad I haven't written up a new response.


----------



## Turi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It's about darn time I post a sixth type me thread. Too bad I haven't written up a new response.


Does this sound remotely like you? Basically just combining things from the blog in my sig which is derived from DaveSuperPowers latest videos + a couple of e-mails + some leaps of faith on my behalf.

EDIT: I guess, because this is a relatively generic 'INTP' descriptor, of sorts, I'd like to see if it resonates with other people who resonate with INTP as well, @Soul Kitchen, @Ocean Helm, @RGBCMYK

-

Somebody who is primarily driven by self-reasoning, and is more concerned with their own identity (which is tied to their self-reasons) than:


Adapting their reasons to fit societal reasoning*; and,
Conforming to what is socially acceptable i.e 'fitting in'.

Prefers to gather information in the form of abstract concepts, patterns and mental simulations of reality i.e imagined possibilities and exploring, via imagination, various paths you could take and how things/situations could play out as opposed to:


Gathering information in the form of observable, real, tangible concrete information i.e facts, data, evidence; and,
Organizing the information they receive whether observable _or _via their imagination into condensed, structured, organized thoughts and/or ideas.

Uses the information gathered via the preferred method above to develop understandings of their wide and varied interests, which in turn develops sense of self-identity.

Greatest fear is losing own sense of identity and sacrificing own reasoning and truths in order to accommodate for what is socially acceptable.

*example: "Here's my reasons for X, I don't really care what others reasons for X are".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Turi said:


> Does this sound remotely like you? Basically just combining things from the blog in my sig which is derived from DaveSuperPowers latest videos + a couple of e-mails + some leaps of faith on my behalf.
> 
> -
> 
> Somebody who is primarily driven by self-reasoning, and is more concerned with their own identity (which is tied to their self-reasons) than:
> 
> 
> Adapting their reasons to fit societal reasoning*; and,
> Conforming to what is socially acceptable i.e 'fitting in'.
> 
> Prefers to gather information in the form of abstract concepts, patterns and mental simulations of reality i.e imagined possibilities and exploring, via imagination, various paths you could take and how things/situations could play out as opposed to:
> 
> 
> Gathering information in the form of observable, real, tangible concrete information i.e facts, data, evidence; and,
> Organizing the information they receive whether observable _or _via their imagination into condensed, structured, organized thoughts and/or ideas.
> 
> Uses the information gathered via the preferred method above to develop understandings of their wide and varied interests, which in turn develops sense of self-identity.
> 
> Greatest fear is losing own sense of identity and sacrificing own reasoning and truths in order to accommodate for what is socially acceptable.
> 
> *example: "Here's my reasons for X, I don't really care what others reasons for X are".


Kind of makes me think of some ethical or legal questions I have been asked. Sometimes something is a certain way just because someone said so. Or so it people claim. I never found that to be worth considering. Sometimes it's harder to explain the reason for some rule when you have not created it yourself. I'm somewhat opposed to the main concept of shoehorning our ethics into utilitarian or virtue ethics and so on. It seems more like people pick and choose according to whim. Many of the criticisms of certain ethical philosophies rely some hinging point where the ruleset "breaks down" in that it no longer agrees with what everyone said. Suppose that one could argue rightfully or not that utilitarian rules would support a security where a few slaves would do all the work for many people and thus overall happiness is maximized. But people don't like slavery. That can't be right. So what do they do? Fall back onto a different philosophy entirely when the question comes up and the principle breaks down. Even when you have these rulesets in existence, they don't determine what is right or wrong, it seems more like people do regardless of what their overriding viewpoint may be. But long story short, being asked about those kinds of questions impels me to refer to popular opinion since that what makes the concept "real."

Not that I've been much of a scholar lately, but I view the quest for truth to be my quest or your quest if you exist. The perspective 1st person, one of the biggest errors I have seen is that people try to go for the god's eye view. But that fails to account for our limitations revolving around being humans, and only single humans.

I think the questions of possibilities are some of the more compelling ones though. I have been doing computer networking and we have all of these sorts of frames or packets. What happens if you do this? Sometimes I ask myself that question a lot because I don't have the answer. I would want to trace the event sequentially and be able to explain it as it happens. But if there is a type of event that hasn't really been encountered by me, then that raises those kinds of questions.

I would say this concept is generally on the right track, though I always find it fun to use the type me threads. Especially with all of these new graduates heading into PerC who have never heard of me.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp since the last I could remember


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Enoch

YES​


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Enoch Yes, you're an ENFP.



Turi said:


> Short of literally being inside somebody elses mind, how else are you supposed to prove/disprove this shit?
> I'm more than satisfied with the method being used and can't wait to learn more about it.
> Read the blog in my sig for more info on it, it's not about just looking to see if they say X or fit Y adjective etc.
> It's searching for consistent patterns.
> Re: Nardis work - I find it interesting but am not a 'believer' and won't ever be a 'believer' in skill-based function theory (or dichotomy fwiw).
> 
> When people equate Se to say, awareness of the environment, that makes me think are people who don't lead with Se _not _aware of their environment? What about Ne types? They're also extroverted perceivers.
> Are ISxPs less aware?
> What if someone is very aware of their environment and doesn't relate to any type that has Se as dominant? Or auxiliary?
> 
> It also implies that being aware of your environment rules out Ni as a possibility, which I just don't see as being accurate.
> It's a bit like.. just because someone isn't aware of their environment, doesn't mean they're immediately an intuitive.
> It doesn't even immediately mean they're not an Se dominant because who actually says you have to be 'good' at your dominant function?
> 
> It's not a skill.
> That's why I'm totally down with this new methodology, it's not skill-based, it's pattern based, won't be like.. when someone moves quickly and notices the guy across the road was wearing a red beanie, then you know they're not an intuitive and immediately lock in ESxP for them. And then if they sit on their own, ISxP.
> That shit has to stop and that's basically where the functionistas are at atm.
> 
> That kind of 'skill based' theory gives me the creeps because people out there actually believe in it and type people accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea from it, yeah - I want to see, like I said in that thread - if we're even on the same page - can we type somebody without the influence of others peoples posts, and return the same results?
> The answer thus far is no.
> Your analysis is by miles the best one I've received btw, and I don't want to give the type away or anything, but the type you settled on is the only type that has 3 votes.
> Out of 11 (iirc) responses - so eh, it's iffy. On one hand there is a single type that has the most votes, on the other hand, if that type is correct, then there's 8/11 who got it wrong. :/
> 
> I don't know what to make of it.


I have noticed a tendency for functionistas to put too much stock in "behaviourisms" when typing with functions, such as asserting someone's a Thinker because they're good at math or programming, or asserting someone's a Feeler because they're not completely insensitive to other people. These things are but surface level manifestations of phenomenon that takes shape beneath the surface.

It also baffles me when people associate awareness of the environment as being automatically indicative of Se (or Sensing in general). Does that mean a correlation doesn't exist? Not necessarily. Except I, for one, happen to be more aware of the environment than average despite being an Intuitive, not less aware. I'm the one who watches not just where I'm going, but where other people are going because they're too busy staring at their phones, or staring into a shop window, or staring at the person they're talking to. It's a question of why Sensors are more likely to be intune with their environments, and that's because their emphasis is on tangible reality. When Sensors get distracted, they distract themselves either with tangible things they see, or tangible thoughts and concerns about their daily lives.

Anyway, thank you for appreciating my analysis.  I'm guessing what made mine miles ahead of the rest was because it wasn't a skill-based analysis? If so, then I can see where you're coming from. It's problematic not just when there are inconsistent typings, but also inconsistent methods as well.

So when you mentioned 11 votes so far, did that include your own vote?


----------



## AshOrLey

Makes an analysis
That avatar
Intp


----------



## Rydori

I swear you were typed INFP before.


----------



## Literally Gone

INFP masquerading as an INTJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ masquerading as INTP masquerading as ENTP.​


----------



## Rydori

Boombayah masquerading as an Carolus Rex


----------



## Bastard

Nice Avatar. Yeah, Ok. Accurately typed.


----------



## Rydori

Se dom confirmed, likes staring at korean girl tits.


----------



## Donovan

Brick said:


> Se dom confirmed, likes staring at korean girl tits.


does anyone not enjoy staring at breasts? no matter the nationality? 

in any case: went off of very obscure, and yet specific perspectives to form a view point--Si-dominant. 
(_not_ an insult by the way, just something i've noticed about introverted perceiving dominants; they're either very on or very out of left field--even when not making a joke ).


----------



## Bastard

Why do all of these Ne types have such a high post count but an "unknown" personality? :laughing:


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> Somebody who is primarily driven by self-reasoning, and is more concerned with their own identity (which is tied to their self-reasons) than:
> 
> 
> Adapting their reasons to fit societal reasoning*; and,
> Conforming to what is socially acceptable i.e 'fitting in'.


I'm willing to adapt to society up to a certain point. Extending basic courtesies towards others is one thing, but I wouldn't in a million years compromise my own reasoning to fit in with others. It would be intellectually dishonest for me to lie about my views and opinions just in order to be accepted by others.

Identity is sort of a loaded term, to be honest. It's easy to break a person down into their components, such as their opinions, likes and dislikes, culture, upbringing, etc.



> Prefers to gather information in the form of abstract concepts, patterns and mental simulations of reality i.e imagined possibilities and exploring, via imagination, various paths you could take and how things/situations could play out as opposed to:
> 
> 
> Gathering information in the form of observable, real, tangible concrete information i.e facts, data, evidence; and,
> Organizing the information they receive whether observable _or _via their imagination into condensed, structured, organized thoughts and/or ideas.


I do place importance on facts and data, true, but facts and data are less meaningful as an end in themselves. Instead, these things take greater precedence when they're demonstrative of a wider concept. My thinking is predominantly abstract.



> Uses the information gathered via the preferred method above to develop understandings of their wide and varied interests, which in turn develops sense of self-identity.
> 
> Greatest fear is losing own sense of identity and sacrificing own reasoning and truths in order to accommodate for what is socially acceptable.
> 
> *example: "Here's my reasons for X, I don't really care what others reasons for X are".


I wouldn't say I was completely unyielding in my understandings, as I do brainstorm with others to explore and build upon ideas. Nonetheless, I place a much greater emphasis on reasoning and objective truths over what's considered socially appropriate.


----------



## Rydori

Donovan said:


> does anyone not enjoy staring at breasts? no matter the nationality?
> 
> in any case: went off of very obscure, and yet specific perspectives to form a view point--Si-dominant.
> (_not_ an insult by the way, just something i've noticed about introverted perceiving dominants; they're either very on or very out of left field--even when not making a joke ).


It's a korean girl, you're not going to find any breast at all, just a flat chest.


----------



## Donovan

Brick said:


> It's a korean girl, you're not going to find any breast at all, just a flat chest.


lol, you don't know that. 

but, i think i'm missing part of the conversation...


----------



## AshOrLey

Literally God said:


> INFP masquerading as an INTJ.


My Fi is not dominant. How could you think so?



Brick said:


> It's a korean girl, you're not going to find any breast at all, just a flat chest.


I have a flat chest. 

Problem?


----------



## Rydori

AshOrLey said:


> I have a flat chest.
> 
> Problem?


Nope, boobs are boobs, nice :blushed:



Donovan said:


> lol, you don't know that.
> 
> but, i think i'm missing part of the conversation...


I mean its common there to be flat chested.


----------



## Donovan

Brick said:


> Nope, boobs are boobs, nice :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean its common there to be flat chested.


ah, well, in that case, never mind then... hahahahaha, never mind. i literally have nothing worthwhile to post or any way to finish or salvage the remant of _this_ post. so, that is it.


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> My Fi is not dominant. How could you think so?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a flat chest.
> 
> Problem?


Because I'm an ENTP... 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> It's a korean girl, you're not going to find any breast at all, just a flat chest.


Try this.









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Bastard

Boob topics are good topics.



AshOrLey said:


> I have a flat chest.
> 
> Problem?


You tell us.



Brick said:


> Nope, boobs are boobs, nice :blushed:


This is the deepest, most philosophical and intuitive answer I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> Boob topics are good topics.
> 
> 
> 
> You tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the deepest, most philosophical and intuitive answer I have ever witnessed.


a man of his words, you get my respect.


----------



## AshOrLey

Brick said:


> Nope, boobs are boobs, nice :blushed:


Oh okay, good. *Tucks Fi back in*


----------



## Bastard

Yeah. You're an INTJ.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Probably yes, although the whole profile seems stereotypical.


----------



## Rydori

AshOrLey said:


> Oh okay, good. *Tucks Fi back in*


that sweet sweet Fi you have.


----------



## Bastard

Mr Castelo said:


> Probably yes, although the whole profile seems stereotypical.


Yeah.

Profile picture comes from an album. Name comes from another one.

Go figure.


----------



## Turi

What is Se to you, @Bastard?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> What is Se to you, @Bastard?


don't convert this guy to some random type like ENFP like you always do.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Don't think so


----------



## Enoch

@Turi, how come you had such an easy time typing your ESFJ wife?​


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> Don't think so


why not?

:/


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Brick said:


> why not?
> 
> :/


I have no clue what you are but ISFJ just seems off for some reason


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> I have no clue what you are but ISFJ just seems off for some reason


T type?


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s one way to degrade SJs.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it degrading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You conclude you’re an Si-dom due to your “lack of participation in mundane activities”.

I got the feeling of where you were going with this, not sure if you worded that right.

It suggests that SJs aren’t interested in abstract or intellectual activities which paints them as being dumb or simple-minded people.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> You conclude you’re an Si-dom due to your “lack of participation in mundane activities”.
> 
> I got the feeling of where you were going with this, not sure if you worded that right.
> 
> It suggests that SJs aren’t interested in abstract or intellectual activities which paints them as being dumb or simple-minded people.


I mean I didn’t mean it in that way at all, rather my point is though is that they aren’t going to jump into their environment without consulting whether it’s actually safe to do so or not. Don’t see how it can be simple minded tbh, more hesistsnt and grouchy yes but it does not imply simple mindedness., infact I would stare the opposite where were not as simple minded to suddenly take on what’s on the environment and get our ass handed by what the environment does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> How is it degrading?


ISTP :laughing:


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conclude you’re an Si-dom due to your “lack of participation in mundane activities”.
> 
> I got the feeling of where you were going with this, not sure if you worded that right.
> 
> It suggests that SJs aren’t interested in abstract or intellectual activities which paints them as being dumb or simple-minded people.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I didn’t mean it in that way at all, rather my point is though is that they aren’t going to jump into their environment without consulting whether it’s actually safe to do so or not. Don’t see how it can be simple minded tbh, more hesistsnt and grouchy yes but it does not imply simple mindedness., infact I would stare the opposite where were not as simple minded to suddenly take on what’s on the environment and get our ass handed by what the environment does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don’t want to play a game of “Not all SJs” with every statement.

Look at the way you interpret the world, not just your behaviors.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Carolus Rex I still think you're an INTJ.



RGBCMYK said:


> @*Turi* i dont really have time to respond to the things youve said...probably will be some time until i do.
> 
> after reading above...type seems to have been determined based on misunderstandings. then again, its all just conjecture and ever learning but never coming to the knowledge of truth is sort of a waste of time in the long run anyways...there are alternatives that have a bit more return on investment...
> (This was at Brick, not Rex)
> 
> jinx post again. not sure about rex.
> then again, im not sure about anything pertaining to mbti bc no one can ever be. theres nothing that proves its objective truth.
> 
> whats the point in finding where we fit in a system that might not even exist?


For what it's worth, MBTI - at least in respects to the dichotomies and their facets - does make an honest attempt at tapping into some of the ways in which people are similar or different. Even if MBTI were all a bunch of baloney, it's at least not as laughable as the Zodiac, which asserts similarities between people based on what time of year they were born. Instead, it seems to be tapping into some hardwired temperamental preferences, which typically manifest in stereotypical ways.

I can see how you, me and @Ocean Helm could be considered the same type, because the way in which we reason and process ideas is very similar, even though we might not share all of the same opinions. When I discuss things with either of you, I find that we can easily see where the other is coming from, and thus think on the same wavelength. We're introverts, we get lost in our abstract flights of fancy, and we place emphasis on reason. Do we have to put stock in MBTI to realise that there are aspects where individuals are similar or different? No. But it seems to be something that system can claim for itself, whatever faults it may have.


----------



## Max

@Soul Kitchen is definitely an IxTP.


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfp


----------



## Turi

@The Lawyer - ESTJ, little stereotypical, lol.


* *




For fellow INxJs:





Dude nails our weaknesses right here.


----------



## Max

The Lawyer said:


> Enfp


Why ENFP in particular? I am curious to know. 

(Yeah, you're obvs an ESTJ, Lawyerkins!)


----------



## The Lawyer

VirtualInsanity said:


> Why ENFP in particular? I am curious to know.
> 
> (Yeah, you're obvs an ESTJ, Lawyerkins!)


The avatar and sig pic look like something an enfp would put there. Imaginative and colorful


----------



## Pippo

Yes

Odd to see xSTJs with anime pfps


----------



## Max

The Lawyer said:


> The avatar and sig pic look like something an enfp would put there. Imaginative and colorful


That's the worst reason  
Anyone can be imaginative and colorful, even ISTJs


----------



## Pippo

VirtualInsanity said:


> The Lawyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The avatar and sig pic look like something an enfp would put there. Imaginative and colorful
> 
> 
> 
> That's the worst reason
> Anyone can be imaginative and colorful, even ISTJs
Click to expand...

It’s atypical for them to be very, and even then, it’s not exactly a natural preference.

Evidence at hand and on threads suggests ENFP, but you say you’re an INFJ.

\ (._.) /


----------



## Max

Carolus Rex said:


> Evidence at hand and on threads suggests ENFP, but you say you’re an INFJ.
> 
> \ (._.) /


But someone commenting 'your signature looks colorful and imaginative' isn't good evidence. 

That's such a generic statement. No thought put into it, no analysis, no nothing.


----------



## Wisteria

The reason there's so many statements like that in this thread though is because usually you know very little of the person above. Most of the time we're just typing based from vibe and impression. That's not a completely invalid way of typing though, quotes can be indicative of function/dichotomy preferences.

Virtual insanity - you definitely seem like an N, for obvious reasons lol. like how can you feel like you go backwards? I never understood this song. (also is that a llama in your avatar??xD) 
Probably an NF type of sorts. But idk, SP could also be possible.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Well, it's hard to imagine what a Enneagram 1 SEI would look like. But based of what I've seen IxFJ makes sense.


----------



## Crowbo

I think so


----------



## Pippo

VirtualInsanity said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence at hand and on threads suggests ENFP, but you say you’re an INFJ.
> 
> \ (._.) /
> 
> 
> 
> But someone commenting 'your signature looks colorful and imaginative' isn't good evidence.
> 
> That's such a generic statement. No thought put into it, no analysis, no nothing.
Click to expand...

What do you expect him to do?


----------



## Wisteria

NT might be correct (who is him?)



Ocean Helm said:


> Well, it's hard to imagine what a Enneagram 1 SEI would look like. But based of what I've seen IxFJ makes sense.


Why is that hard to imagine?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> Why is that hard to imagine?


The idea of leading with Si (or irrational elements in general) seems to go against what Enneagram 1 is about. I'd imagine almost all SxIs have 9 in their tritype, even. What is 1 about being focused on comfortable physical stimuli and impressions?

In order of likelihood to be the leading function for 1 I'd guess something like: Ti > Fi > Fe > Te >>> Ni > ...

I'd guess your Socionics type to either be EII (most likely) or ESI.


----------



## Snowfrost918

Carolus Rex said:


> Yes
> 
> *Odd to see xSTJs with anime pfps*


weebs come in all shapes, sizes and personality types


----------



## Wisteria

Ocean Helm said:


> The idea of leading with Si (or irrational elements in general) seems to go against what Enneagram 1 is about. I'd imagine almost all SxIs have 9 in their tritype, even. What is 1 about being focused on comfortable physical stimuli and impressions?
> 
> In order of likelihood to be the leading function for 1 I'd guess something like: Ti > Fi > Fe > Te >>> Ni > Se > Si > Ne
> 
> I'd guess your Socionics type to either be EII (most likely) or ESI.


I see, used to be typed as EII actually. but I asked some people who knew their stuff about socionics and they all said Fe valuing. 

There is no correlation because functions/IEs and enneagram imo. 

There is nothing that seems 1 about Si if you're looking at it like that - but it's about Fe values too I think. Type 1 withholds anger right? (and 8's express it, 9s suppress) because to 1s anger is seen as bad or negative. Combined with Si-Fe then it would be something like seeing certain emotional expressions as wrong, such as anger, because it creates tension that makes people uncomfortable. That's one example I can think of.

I haven't seen much of you, but you certainly seem like a Thinking type, so it's probably a leading function too.


----------



## Crowbo

yes


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> I see, used to be typed as EII actually. but I asked some people who knew their stuff about socionics and they all said Fe valuing.


Can you just have a look here?

Information elements - Wikisocion (link)

Fi in Socionics isn't what most people think it is.


> There is no correlation because functions/IEs and enneagram imo.


This is obviously not the case. Are you really going to say that Se or Fe leads are going to be 5 as often as Ti or Ni leads?


> There is nothing that seems 1 about Si if you're looking at it like that - but it's about Fe values too I think.


Can you explain this "Fe values" thing more and how you think that differentiates you from ExIs?


> Type 1 withholds anger right? (and 8's express it, 9s suppress) because to 1s anger is seen as bad or negative. Combined with Si-Fe then it would be something like seeing certain emotional expressions as wrong, such as anger, because it creates tension that makes people uncomfortable. That's one example I can think of.


Fi leads would do this too, maybe even more.


> I haven't seen much of you, but you certainly seem like a Thinking type, so it's probably a leading function too.


I can't be Lxx in Socionics due to me low drive to organize things in accordance with logical principles (not to be used as support of anything, but since it's slightly relevant I also lack that 1-ishness that LxIs tend to have). But I do have first-dimensional Ti which is arguably close in strength to Ni. Both N elements are stronger than their T counterparts though.


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max

Carolus Rex said:


> What do you expect him to do?


Make his Te useful and give some good reasons and back them up.


----------



## Rydori

Infj or INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

ISFJ


VirtualInsanity said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect him to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Make his Te useful and give some good reasons and back them up.
Click to expand...

Where would he draw his conclusions from?


----------



## Turi

@Brick - ESTJ

@Carolus Rex - ISTP* 

@VirtualInsanity - xSxP - if anyone can PM me or post here how this guy displays any N, of either kind, I'd appreciate it because I'm obviously completely blind to it, and he literally said he was all about dat Se as a kid so if you buy into any kind of developmental theory, then scratch Ni and Ne out of his dominant position, at least. 

@Ocean Helm - maybe ISTP-Ni subtype, stock-standard ISTP is more likely**


*only one I've actually spent much time on connecting patterns to functions.

**in accordance with the 'Grant' stack, ISTP makes more sense - dude shows a whole lot of love for research and seeking out facts and data from the outside world - this is all Se - stock ISTP stack works, however another possibility, due to his preference for Ni (according to him) is that he's going from Ti to Ni - which suggests an ISTP who prefers Ni as their savior perceiving function over Se - of course this idea would then make Se a demon function (alongside inferior Fe) which doesn't really match the evidence at the moment but I haven't really deep-dived yet.
Ocean Helm definitely isn't an INxJ so I can't suggest INFJ-Ti subtype due to demon Se simply _not _matching him at all.

A little info on inferior Se:

* *


----------



## Aluminum Frost

some weird INFx type

6 is clear as well. The 6 descriptions don't actually fit most 6s that well I don't think but a hallmark is blind loyalty at times and intense skepticism at other times. Also hostile.


----------



## Rydori

Istp.


----------



## Wisteria

@Turi No
(because insanity's whole profile fits the defintion of mbti intuition - concept, meaning, symbols, theory)
@Aluminum Frost ISTP seems likely from what i've seen.



Ocean Helm said:


> Can you just have a look here?
> 
> Information elements - Wikisocion (link)
> 
> Fi in Socionics isn't what most people think it is.


..what do most people think it is?

I'm familiar with the information elements



> Fi Fi Introverted Ethics: internal harmony, resonance or dissonance of personal sentiments, sympathy, pity, compassion, support, condemnation, judgement, positive and negative emotional space


^This doesn't describe Fi very well imo.

This is a better description of socionics Fi;


> When this perceptual element is in the leading position, the individual possesses the innate ability to perceive and evaluate wishes/desires — both his own and others'. He always knows who wants what from whom. He is able to set his awareness of subjective reality and his wishes in opposition to those of others. He has the ability to mould and perfect both his own and others' wishes. He possesses both the ability to provide himself with necessary relationships with others and confidence in his capacity to influence other people.





Ocean Helm said:


> This is obviously not the case. Are you really going to say that Se or Fe leads are going to be 5 as often as Ti or Ni leads?


I don't know how often they will be, or if there are any tendencies. But enneagram isn't the same thing as the functions. Enneagram 5 is not more like Ni or Ti than Se and Fe. 

You think this is a probability because 5s are typically withdrawn, which doesn't make so much sense for Fe/Se? 




Ocean Helm said:


> Can you explain this "Fe values" thing more and how you think that differentiates you from ExIs?
> 
> Fi leads would do this too, maybe even more.


because nothing in that example included Fi? 

It's not only Fi types that have a sense of morals and principles. Both Fe and Fi do this, they just have a different approach (as one is introverted, the other is extroverted)

Fe in socionics is about expression and moods. You will see the use of Fi from SEI and IEI types because of Fi demonstrative. But unlike Fi base types it's not valued, it's only used for the sake of the ego block.



Ocean Helm said:


> I can't be Lxx in Socionics due to me low drive to organize things in accordance with logical principles (not to be used as support of anything, but since it's slightly relevant I also lack that 1-ishness that LxIs tend to have). But I do have first-dimensional Ti which is arguably close in strength to Ni. Both N elements are stronger than their T counterparts though.


Yeah I thought either Ti or Te leading/dominant. 
socionics tests shouldn't be relied on though, just like cognitive functions ones shouldn't.

but anyway, i've went through a lot to find out my socionics type, I didn't just take a test or read a description and immediately self type as SEI.


----------



## Wisteria

Skip me!


----------



## Aluminum Frost

.


----------



## Rydori

istp.


----------



## Mr Castelo

I'm a bit doubtful about type 3, but the rest seems accurate.

Edit:

The above was for @Aluminum Frost 

@Brick is correctly typed, I think.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Mr Castelo said:


> I'm a bit doubtful about type 3, but the rest seems accurate.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The above was for @Aluminum Frost
> 
> 
> @Brick is correctly typed, I think.


I'm 3 or 5. Both in my tritype for sure. I go with 3 cause fears and motivations. 5 is possible and maybe I think I'm not a 5 cause it's more indicative of INTx types. Idk, I do relate to 5 quite a bit tho.

Yes btw


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> some weird INFx type
> 
> 6 is clear as well. The 6 descriptions don't actually fit most 6s that well I don't think but a hallmark is blind loyalty at times and intense skepticism at other times. Also hostile.


Which INFx? lol

6 isn't in my wing, not in tritype, not nothin'.
Blind loyalty to what, exactly?

How the shit is @Brick accurately typed as an ISFJ?
I'm going to _need _to see someone fumble their way through a typing for this, popcorn is in the mic.

I know the entire argument will be 'oh he said he's introverted and kinda remembers the past and he's sometimes a bit friendly so put that into place and ISFJ' lol.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Which INFx? lol
> 
> 6 isn't in my wing, not in tritype, not nothin'.
> Blind loyalty to what, exactly?


Not sure. You are very 6 though. You just latched onto this DaveSuperPowers thing and hold it in such high regard. It's weird, you're intensely skeptical about some things and blindly loyal to others. You flip flop so much. It's gotten to the point that I question my own sanity a lot of the time when interacting with you.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Which INFx? lol
> 
> 6 isn't in my wing, not in tritype, not nothin'.
> Blind loyalty to what, exactly?
> 
> How the shit is @Brick accurately typed as an ISFJ?
> I'm going to _need _to see someone fumble their way through a typing for this, popcorn is in the mic.
> 
> I know the entire argument will be 'oh he said he's introverted and kinda remembers the past and he's sometimes a bit friendly so put that into place and ISFJ' lol.


Because I am introverted and do take my past memories in consideration?

Like I said, please explain to me why I am not ISFJ and rather ESTJ from your perspective. All you have to agree with your statement are test results from a very vague MBTI test with 4 questions that is so easy to get a completely random type. The other test result being a shitty socionic test that some geezer wrote that is barely accurate.

If you can convince why I am ESTJ and explain why instead of pondering around and slapping "Obviously ESTJ", It would be gladly appreciated.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> The why doesn't matter, the point is you change your type a lot and like now are always so sure of yourself. It has to go somewhere and there's no rule that says I can't type your enneagram. Get over it.


There's a similar thread for Enneagram discussions in the Enneagram sub-forum.
The 'why' of course matters, because in understanding that you'll realize the only types I've ever really considered are INFJ and INTJ.

It's a little comical to change your types and see people be like 'oh yeah that fits'.
Do it yourself now, someone will pop up and be like 'I can see that, accurate'.
Ridiculous.

Nobody uses their brain.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> "The fall of Turi" A 3 part series coming to Netflix


Try the rise.
Y'all will be on the same train I'm on in about a month, we'll all be on the same page, and we'll all be typing people and each other accurately and actually having ways to support our typings rather than 'feelings', 'vibes', looking at profile pictures/avatars and misinterpreting your favourite 'sources'.

If you want to get started, read the link in my sig, I've already been synthesizing the information and have outlined a better way to type people.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Read the link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> My theories and logic don't change every week - I've addressed this numerous times, I'm not the same as you people who prefer to just read one horseshit descriptor and that's it, that's your interpretation of things, that's how you'll always see X function, that's now magically ingrained into who you are - no, fuck that, not a lemming.
> 
> I adapt my understandings to fit the evidence.
> 
> I used to think functions were a thing, then reckful comes along and destroys this idea by proving to me, no they're not, and that the dichotomy is the way to go.
> 
> Then DaveSuperPowers comes out with a possible way to test the functions objectively - and if he's got a way to prove them to be things we can identify in this fashion, I'm all for it - adapting to new _evidence*_ is my thing - I've got faith.
> 
> This is like the opposite of whatever the hell the rest of you people have going on your heads where you're just herpaderping and stuck on like one small-minded and incomplete understanding.
> 
> 
> This is genuinely the typology communities understanding of the functions:
> Se = aware of envirnmt + *facts/evidnce
> Te = get it done.
> Fe = friendly.
> Ne = craycray haha lulz meme possibilty
> Si = memories and nostalgia + *facts/evidnce (wasn't this Se??)
> Ti = understand systmz
> Fi = emotional
> Ni = psychic
> 
> Complete and utter fucking trash, that's what people are typing others by as well.
> If you remember anything and are kinda friendly, xSFJ.
> If you understand anything ever and suggest one single theory/possibility - xNTP.
> If you ever mention one time, the colour of something, Se dominant.
> 
> It's complete garbage and is a mess, I've been fighting against that kind of shit since I started understanding this shit.


You come across as someone that looked up a tutorial on "How to be a free-thinker" just saying.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Read the link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> My theories and logic don't change every week - I've addressed this numerous times, I'm not the same as you people who prefer to just read one horseshit descriptor and that's it, that's your interpretation of things, that's how you'll always see X function, that's now magically ingrained into who you are - no, fuck that, not a lemming.
> 
> I adapt my understandings to fit the evidence.
> 
> I used to think functions were a thing, then reckful comes along and destroys this idea by proving to me, no they're not, and that the dichotomy is the way to go.
> 
> Then DaveSuperPowers comes out with a possible way to test the functions objectively - and if he's got a way to prove them to be things we can identify in this fashion, I'm all for it - adapting to new _evidence*_ is my thing - I've got faith.
> 
> This is like the opposite of whatever the hell the rest of you people have going on your heads where you're just herpaderping and stuck on like one small-minded and incomplete understanding.
> 
> 
> This is genuinely the typology communities understanding of the functions:
> Se = aware of envirnmt + *facts/evidnce
> Te = get it done.
> Fe = friendly.
> Ne = craycray haha lulz meme possibilty
> Si = memories and nostalgia + *facts/evidnce (wasn't this Se??)
> Ti = understand systmz
> Fi = emotional
> Ni = psychic
> 
> Complete and utter fucking trash, that's what people are typing others by as well.
> If you remember anything and are kinda friendly, xSFJ.
> If you understand anything ever and suggest one single theory/possibility - xNTP.
> If you ever mention one time, the colour of something, Se dominant.
> 
> It's complete garbage and is a mess, I've been fighting against that kind of shit since I started understanding this shit.



lol and then you say you dont talk trash? someone got emotional.

your theories do change, as well as your logic, I already explained it to you in another thread.

and who are you refeering to when you talk about "you" ? me and most of the people I know here don't think like that, but you will always try to twist the reality.


----------



## Turi

The absolute stupidity of some members here simply mystifies me.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi I just started watching that video and I can see the DaveSuperPowers world treats Ji as perceiving and Pi as judging. So yes in the DaveSuperPowers world I'd have to be Ji-dom.

I'm not even a large gatherer of data in the way that you think so in his world I'm almost sure I'd have an Ne over Se preference, making me INTP.

Also the DaveSuperPowers world seems to calls its own bullshit science and indirectly large-sample MBTI data sets (the source of the statistics which say INFJs are rare) pseudoscience.

If you'd like to attach your identity to this guy, by all means do so but don't act like he's a science master or superior to whatever we're putting forth.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> The absolute stupidity of some members here simply mystifies me.



Pictured your comment, this is for the future, when you'll claim that you dont talk shit to anyone.


someone only stated his opinion to you and you think he is stupid, you are hopeless.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> The absolute stupidity of some members here simply mystifies me.


I think you should get your IQ tested. I imagine you'll be quite surprised.


----------



## Rydori

Strong Fi ISTJ.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi I just started watching that video and I can see the DaveSuperPowers world treats Ji as perceiving and Pi as judging. So yes in the DaveSuperPowers world I'd have to be Ji-dom.


Nah, it doesn't, I think it's the use of the word 'organize' that trips people up.
He doesn't literally mean organize as in, make things happen, lists, documents, plans etc - at least that's not how I interpret it - more like organize your 'thoughts'.



> I'm not even a large gatherer of data in the way that you think so in his world I'm almost sure I'd have an Ne over Se preference, making me INTP.


I wouldn't know this, I only know you pop up and posts statistics from here there and everywhere, lol.



> Also the DaveSuperPowers world seems to calls its own bullshit science and indirectly large-sample MBTI data sets (the source of the statistics which say INFJs are rare) pseudoscience.


I noticed that too, I'm sort of iffy on that part - I assumed it was a personal dislike for relying on ancient facts/dinosaur statistics, but the official statistics do say what they say.

To that end, I'm not actually sure official statistics are even relevant, because they're working from dichotomy tests, not related to what Dave is doing - I question why even bring it up - I guess he wanted to point out, like I have numerous times, that INxJ types are not special, and it's also aligned with things you've said - they're not hardcore J types all about details etc.

What he outlines there with demon Se fits Jungs introverted intuitive type pretty well if you ask me, and is also aligned with.. was it Daryl Sharpes descriptor as well? I can't remember the book, but he paints introverted intuitive types in that same light.
I think Dave is really accurate to the source material - he's clean removing the stereotypes that manifested post-Psychological Types here.



> If you'd like to attach your identity to this guy, by all means do so but don't act like he's a science master or superior to whatever we're putting forth.


I've never suggested that - like I've said, I've just got faith in what he's doing - I think over time, we'll see how the whole system works, and I do think it will work and be what we should switch over to in function land.
People who prefer dichotomy should definitely stick to that, over 50 years of research etc behind it.

But for functions, it makes no sense to not jump on board the objectivepersonality train because they haven't been proven to date, so his work will be new and ground-breaking if it does.

I think CPP Inc. should remove functions altogether from their methodology.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> The absolute stupidity of some members here simply mystifies me.


that's ironic, very ironic.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Brick said:


> Strong Fi ISTJ.


me?


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> Pictured your comment, this is for the future, when you'll claim that you dont talk shit to anyone.
> 
> 
> someone only stated his opinion to you and you think he is stupid, you are hopeless.


lol, I've never said I don't take broad swings at entire communities.
I don't target people directly. Too personal. Me no likey.



Aluminum Frost said:


> I think you should get your IQ tested. I imagine you'll be quite surprised.


My IQ is about 2 billion.
I remember destroying a bunch of people on this forum in some shitty little IQ test things, but I don't have any faith in IQ tests in the first place, I think they're useless and meaningless.

If you're a fan I would consider Te dominance.


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> me?


no for @Ebola, you just ninja'd me.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> that's ironic, very ironic.


A little too ironic?
You down with a duet?


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Strong Fi ISTJ.


Are you suggesting he bypasses Te and prefers Fi as his decision making process, ala ISTJ-Fi subtype, or are you suggesting he has solid:

Si; and,
Te; and,
Fi.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> lol, I've never said I don't take broad swings at entire communities.
> I don't target people directly. Too personal. Me no likey.
> 
> 
> 
> My IQ is about 2 billion.
> I remember destroying a bunch of people on this forum in some shitty little IQ test things, but I don't have any faith in IQ tests in the first place, I think they're useless and meaningless.
> 
> If you're a fan I would consider Te dominance.


I highly doubt that Turi, yet you rag on about research and objectivity and things being tested. The cognitive dissonance, it burns.

Umm good one...?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Are you suggesting he bypasses Te and prefers Fi as his decision making process, ala ISTJ-Fi subtype, or are you suggesting he has solid:
> 
> Si; and,
> Te; and,
> Fi.


the former.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> lol, I've never said I don't take broad swings at entire communities.
> I don't target people directly. Too personal. Me no likey.
> 
> 
> 
> My IQ is about 2 billion.
> I remember destroying a bunch of people on this forum in some shitty little IQ test things, but I don't have any faith in IQ tests in the first place, I think they're useless and meaningless.
> 
> If you're a fan I would consider Te dominance.



you did say you never talk shit, and now? you proved it wrong. I did it because im tired of you saying you don't do this or this, so I thought maybe I should picture it and everytime you'll do something like this I'll show you your true face.

and for the ending :


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> the former.


So strong Si and Fi - would you suggest Te as a weak spot?
i.e Fi is stepping in for it?

So his stack, if forced into 4 functions, would be:

Si-Fi (saviour)
Te-Ne (demon)?

It's kind of weird how that stack wouldn't be viewed as an ISFJ if he's preferring a Feeling function as his decision making process but it does make sense to keep it consistent and view it as somewhat of an ISTJ-Fi subtype (whereby obviously dominant Si is implied, the subtypes just referring to preferred aux or tert).


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Nah, it doesn't, I think it's the use of the word 'organize' that trips people up.
> He doesn't literally mean organize as in, make things happen, lists, documents, plans etc - at least that's not how I interpret it - more like organize your 'thoughts'.


Yeah and what organizes thoughts in Jung? Subject-focused rational functions, mainly, i.e. Ji. You already tried to explain this idiotic concept in another thread and I responded over there as well.


> I wouldn't know this, I only know you pop up and posts statistics from here there and everywhere, lol.


Yeah because reality tends to be on my side. Sadly, Grantians and DaveSuperPowersians are stuck with... faith, and talking about how damn abstract and deep their ideas are that they can never be observed empirically.


> I noticed that too, I'm sort of iffy on that part - I assumed it was a personal dislike for relying on ancient facts/dinosaur statistics, but the official statistics do say what they say.


Totally the reaction of a credible scientist 


> To that end, I'm not actually sure official statistics are even relevant, because they're working from dichotomy tests, not related to what Dave is doing - I question why even bring it up - I guess he wanted to point out, like I have numerous times, that INxJ types are not special, and it's also aligned with things you've said


When people have the freedom to type themselves however they like with The Functions, INFJ isn't rare at all from what I've seen. And yeah the statistics are compiled from official MBTI (letters) tests. So yeah, it's pretty simple and straightforward to someone who has a brain, but instead he bungles it all up. What a guy to put faith in 


> they're not hardcore J types all about details etc.


Not sure what you're referring to me saying. I'd guess INTJs being one of two most detail-oriented types (the other being ISTJ). However here I'm talking about letters, not anything to do with Ni, Si, Ti or whatever.


> What he outlines there with demon Se fits Jungs introverted intuitive type pretty well if you ask me, and is also aligned with.. was it Daryl Sharpes descriptor as well? I can't remember the book, but he paints introverted intuitive types in that same light.
> I think Dave is really accurate to the source material - he's clean removing the stereotypes that manifested post-Psychological Types here.


Maybe true to the source of Daryl Sharpes, but he's pretty strongly anti-Jungian with how he regards introverted irrationals and introverted rationals.


> I've never suggested that - like I've said, I've just got faith in what he's doing - I think over time, we'll see how the whole system works, and I do think it will work and be what we should switch over to in function land.


Not exactly where I'd be putting my faith but I'll await the day he provides his "science" for all to see. At the very least it'll be fun to tear apart.


> People who prefer dichotomy should definitely stick to that, over 50 years of research etc behind it.
> 
> But for functions, it makes no sense to not jump on board the objectivepersonality train because they haven't been proven to date, so his work will be new and ground-breaking if it does.


I don't jump on trains that are bound to derail. Dear Leader doesn't even have a mind that seems capable of thinking scientifically.


> I think CPP Inc. should remove functions altogether from their methodology.


I agree but at least they aren't part of their _typing_ methodology. It seems more like some sort of "Fe" effort to throw the functionistas a bone.


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> you did say you never talk shit, and now? you proved it wrong. I did it because im tired of you saying you don't do this or this, so I thought maybe I should picture it and everytime you'll do something like this I'll show you your true face.


Rather than pictures you could just use the search bar or trawl through my post history.

Define "talking shit".


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Rather than pictures you could just use the search bar or trawl through my post history.
> 
> Define "talking shit".


talking shit is when you are being disrespectful towards the one you are talking to, it can go with curses, insults and more. or, you can say, just in general cursing and insulting people. just like you did a few minutes ago.


the main problem with you is not the talking shit part, but the fact you are not aware of yourself or lying, so it's time that you'll understand your behavior.

I also talk shit, but I never said I didn't, and I always try to improve this and try to be nicer towards some people, but you never change your ways and you are probably not even aware of it or just playing dumb.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> So strong Si and Fi - would you suggest Te as a weak spot?
> i.e Fi is stepping in for it?
> 
> So his stack, if forced into 4 functions, would be:
> 
> Si-Fi (saviour)
> Te-Ne (demon)?
> 
> It's kind of weird how that stack wouldn't be viewed as an ISFJ if he's preferring a Feeling function as his decision making process but it does make sense to keep it consistent and view it as somewhat of an ISTJ-Fi subtype (whereby obviously dominant Si is implied, the subtypes just referring to preferred aux or tert).


No, I am implying @Ebola has high Fi for an ISTJ, prehaps very developed.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Ebola your profile says you were born in Israel so:
ISFJ, the Jewish Type (Stellar Maze link)


----------



## Turi

@Ocean Helm - eh, unnecessary personal insults aren't my thing.

What's with people clinging to Jung anyway?
I mean that book was 100 years ago.
Why are people so hung up on those specific descriptions and words, now?

Still think you're not wrapping your head around the introverted perceiving functions yet, I've wrote up a bit of it in the link in my sig.

Dave hasn't even got _started_ yet as far as making this all public - I think writing it off so prematurely is a mistake and pretty small-minded.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Ocean Helm said:


> @Ebola your profile says you were born in Israel so:
> ISFJ, the Jewish Type (Stellar Maze link)


lol, nice XD

but yeah, im not ISFJ, I would say it's actually one of my unlikely types, along with ESFJ,INFJ and ENFJ.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> No, I am implying @Ebola has high Fi for an ISTJ, prehaps very developed.


Does he prefer to make decisions based on his own personal values/likes and dislikes, or does he prefer to make them by seeing where his own reasoning fits into the wider groups reasoning?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> @Ocean Helm - eh, unnecessary personal insults aren't my thing.
> 
> What's with people clinging to Jung anyway?
> I mean that book was 100 years ago.
> Why are people so hung up on those specific descriptions and words, now?


I don't believe in Jung's descriptions anyway. You were the one who brought up _Psychological Types_ but why use Jungian terminology to refer to things which oppose Jung? Why not just make your new models using your own words? Maybe these questions should be addressed to Dave, but you're the one following him.


> Still think you're not wrapping your head around the introverted perceiving functions yet, I've wrote up a bit of it in the link in my sig.


Apparently not agreeing with you means not wrapping my head around something. Okay. Your introverted perceiving functions do what is, using Jung's terminology, judgment. And your introverted judging functions do what is, using Jung's terminology, perception. Not my problem for pointing that out. Wrap your head around that.


> Dave hasn't even got _started_ yet as far as making this all public - I think writing it off so prematurely is a mistake and pretty small-minded.


I'm big-minded enough to know that Dave is small-minded.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Does he prefer to make decisions based on his own personal values/likes and dislikes, or does he prefer to make them by seeing where his own reasoning fits into the wider groups reasoning?


Why don't you ask him instead of me?
Im not him.


----------



## Turi

No, @Ocean Helm - not understanding something = not wrapping your head around it.

Either way, a storm is comin'.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Why don't you ask him instead of me?
> Im not him.


You're the one who typed him as an ISTJ with strong Fi so I want to know how you reached that conclusion.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> No, @Ocean Helm - not understanding something = not wrapping your head around it.
> 
> Either way, a storm is comin'.


More like I understand what he is trying to say and that's why I think it's stupid. You took the leap to say that I didn't wrap my head around his bullshit, and I pointed out that leap.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> More like I understand what he is trying to say and that's why I think it's stupid. You took the leap to say that I didn't wrap my head around his bullshit, and I pointed out that leap.


I realise this will be most difficult for Ti dominants to accept.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> I realise this will be most difficult for Ti dominants to accept.


More like ESxx types which usually wouldn't even try to understand it, but is this Ti as a perceiving function or Ti as a judging function? With how you seem to be aboard redefining what these symbols mean you're going to have to explain every time :crazy:


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> You're the one who typed him as an ISTJ with strong Fi so I want to know how you reached that conclusion.


vibes.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> More like ESxx types which usually wouldn't even try to understand it, but is this Ti as a perceiving function or Ti as a judging function? With how you seem to be aboard redefining what these symbols mean you're going to have to explain every time :crazy:


Let's not play puppet master.
The judging functions in my sig are indeed outlined as judging functions.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> vibes.


triggered


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Let's not play puppet master.
> The judging functions in my sig are indeed outlined as judging functions.


Except for the introverted ones...


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Except for the introverted ones...


Nope, they're all accurate, just like your dominant function 

..also, cross-referencing inferior Fe fits too


----------



## Ocean Helm

Someone please give Turi a like on his blog.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Coming from the guy who is constantly being corrected by everyone and changes his type on a weekly basis.


..and despite numerous postings slaying the shit out of this position @Aluminum Frost manages to give the punters _precisely_ what they wanted - @Aluminum Frost everybody.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> ..and despite numerous postings slaying the shit out of this position @Aluminum Frost manages to give the punters _precisely_ what they wanted - @Aluminum Frost everybody.


Omfg you're close-minded. I told you the why doesn't matter and you were sure of your type each time. You contradict yourself when explaining things, you're flippant and most of the time you don't argue. You just mock the person and try to shut them up. If you think you're intelligent you're in denial.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Omfg you're close-minded. I told you the why doesn't matter and you were sure of your type each time. You contradict yourself when explaining things, you're flippant and most of the time you don't argue. You just mock the person and try to shut them up. If you think you're intelligent you're in denial.


..and he goes for the personal attacks, much like the way he constructs his arguments it's "not very effective"!

19 viewers awaiting your next move, popcorn in hand, eagerly anticipating the next personal attack or misinterpretation.

Your move, Mr. Frost - make it count.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> ..and he goes for the personal attacks, much like the way he constructs his arguments it's "not very effective"!


That's not a personal attack smart one, it's not slander if it's true. All I did was point out things you've done. Also you're labeling everyone lemmings who can't think for themselves.


----------



## VoodooDolls

turi acts like a retard just because he's generation Y, most of you are Z.
very easy to spot those.
isn't turi that guy who used to have the fearandtremble username with a monk blazing eyes trying to change his persona and his forum heritage? you spot those really quickly


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> That's not a personal attack smart one, it's not slander if it's true. All I did was point out things you've done. Also you're labeling everyone lemmings who can't think for themselves.


..did this land in the court?
I can't tell from this angle.


----------



## Bastard

Nope.


----------



## Turi

VoodooDolls said:


> turi acts like a retard just because he's generation Y, most of you are Z.
> very easy to spot those.
> isn't turi that guy who used to have the fearandtremble username with a monk blazing eyes trying to change his persona and his forum heritage? you spot those really quickly


No, unlike most of these people - I've only got one account.
I've actually identified a couple of alt-accounts, quite good at that if I do say so myself.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> ..did this land in the court?
> I can't tell from this angle.


I don't think anybody would object if I punched you in your cherubic face.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Nope.


Says the guy claiming to be an ESTP yet literally paid for the results in his signature - if anyone can identify an ESTP who would go to such lengths, do tell - they'd make for a great case study.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Fe those who are here for the drama (17)

YOU SPOT THEM EASILY


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> I don't think anybody would object if I punched you in your cherubic face.


Violence, a crowd favourite once upon no doubt however we are not in Ancient Rome anymore I repeat, we are _not _in Ancient Rome.
You'll have to settle with learning how to constructive a solid argument as opposed to these kinds of primitive tactics, I'm afraid - accurately typed as a Ti dominant.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Says the guy claiming to be an ESTP yet literally paid for the results in his signature - if anyone can identify an ESTP who would go to such lengths, do tell - they'd make for a great case study.


Didn't pay for shit. Saw others with similar sigs and checked the site out. Given the type of forum this is, it seems relevant. 

Still a nope.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Didn't pay for shit. Saw others with similar sigs and checked the site out. Given the type of forum this is, it seems relevant.
> 
> Still a nope.


wutttttt? They totally wanted payment last I checked. 
Was quite a while ago though.

edit: ah, I must have looked at the "pro" version.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Violence, a crowd favourite once upon no doubt however we are not in Ancient Rome anymore I repeat, we are _not _in Ancient Rome.
> You'll have to settle with learning how to constructive a solid argument as opposed to these kinds of primitive tactics, I'm afraid - accurately typed as a Ti dominant.


I just wanted to reference the fact that you have a cherubic face tbh and I thought it was funny. If we're not in ancient rome than take off your crown. Who died and made you king. Nobody and nobody would.

I did, that doesn't work on you, this has been demonstrated time and time again. 

You have me accurately typed as a Ti dom, the type that cares about logical consistency because you think I'm illogical and don't construct arguments *facepalm* what is this? "Hey I'm Turi, and welcome to Jackass!"?


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> I just wanted to reference the fact that you have a cherubic face tbh and I thought it was funny. If we're not in ancient rome than take off your crown. Who died and made you king. Nobody and nobody would.
> 
> I did, that doesn't work on you, this has been demonstrated time and time again.
> 
> You have me accurately typed as a Ti dom, the type that cares about logical consistency because you think I'm illogical and don't construct arguments *facepalm* what is this? "Hey I'm Turi, and welcome to Jackass!"?


_Logical _consistency? Ti dominant? 
One does not equal the other.

Ti is about _self_-reasoning. 
Whether these reasons are _correct, accurate, good, based in solid foundations, logical _etc is irrelevant and besides the point - the part where you're preferring to make decisions according to your own reasoning (good, faulty, etc doesn't matter) is the part where you're preferring introverted thinking.

No function or type is blessed with the ability to be more logical, more adept at critical thinking, more able to construct a solid argument than any other type.

I would actually put Ti dominants as the least capable of the above due to their own reasons forming a part of their identity - Ti dominants are the ones who deserve the stereotypes Si types have to put up with.
Literally stuck in their own ways. Ti dominants are actually _that _type and prefer to _make decisions_ accordingly.

I can see Ti dominants as being logically consistent in accordance with _themselves _and their own reasoning, but this doesn't magically mean they are actually logical in the first place nor does it necessarily translate into anything that makes logical sense outside of the Ti dominants own mind.


@Bastard - I did that little test, still INTJ.
* *















One of the questions actually asked do I prefer intuition or sensing, basically.
I'd clean strike it out as a credible way to type yourself due to being so transparent.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> One of the questions actually asked do I prefer intuition or sensing, basically.
> I'd clean strike it out as a credible way to type yourself due to being so transparent.


No shit. Can fool any test if you want to.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> No shit. Can fool any test if you want to.


Absolutely, that's the problem. 
I made some tests that are more difficult to fool, and people basically complained about not being able to game them, lol.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Absolutely, that's the problem.
> I made some tests that are more difficult to fool, and people basically complained about not being able to game them, lol.


Actually, from what I remember people complained because your test results were useless; for example me as ESTP.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Absolutely, that's the problem.
> I made some tests that are more difficult to fool, and people basically complained about not being able to game them, lol.


Or maybe they’re problematic and don’t correlate with type, your tests give me ESTJ despite knowing I am not one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> _Logical _consistency? Ti dominant?
> One does not equal the other.
> 
> Ti is about _self_-reasoning.
> Whether these reasons are _correct, accurate, good, based in solid foundations, logical _etc is irrelevant and besides the point - the part where you're preferring to make decisions according to your own reasoning (good, faulty, etc doesn't matter) is the part where you're preferring introverted thinking.
> 
> No function or type is blessed with the ability to be more logical, more adept at critical thinking, more able to construct a solid argument than any other type.
> 
> I would actually put Ti dominants as the least capable of the above due to their own reasons forming a part of their identity - Ti dominants are the ones who deserve the stereotypes Si types have to put up with.
> Literally stuck in their own ways. Ti dominants are actually _that _type and prefer to _make decisions_ accordingly.
> 
> I can see Ti dominants as being logically consistent in accordance with _themselves _and their own reasoning, but this doesn't magically mean they are actually logical in the first place nor does it necessarily translate into anything that makes logical sense outside of the Ti dominants own mind.
> 
> 
> @Bastard - I did that little test, still INTJ.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the questions actually asked do I prefer intuition or sensing, basically.
> I'd clean strike it out as a credible way to type yourself due to being so transparent.


It's a thinking function, I love how you ignore that but say that it's introverted, therefore subjective. And you getting on people for being too subjective is laughable. Like I said, you have zero self-awareness. You think your interpretations of things are objective truths that have been tested. You hold your logic together with duct tape, contradict yourself and do asinine mental gymnastics to make it all "work".


----------



## Enoch

All of this thread is a comedic casualty.​


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Actually, from what I remember people complained because your test results were useless; for example me as ESTP.


Well, why doesn't Se dominant fit?
Asides from the fact that Ti dominant and Fe inferior appear to - why doesn't Se, really?
You're all about gathering more and more observable information - at least, that's the impression I've received on the forums.



Brick said:


> Or maybe they’re problematic and don’t correlate with type, your tests give me ESTJ despite knowing I am not one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That test wasn't mine - the super transparent one that pegged you accurately as an ESTJ via dichotomy - it was a verbatim copy of the test in the back of the _Opposites Attract_ book by Renee Baron.



Aluminum Frost said:


> It's a thinking function, I love how you ignore that but say that it's introverted, therefore subjective. And you getting on people for being too subjective is laughable. Like I said, you have zero self-awareness. You think your interpretations of things are objective truths that have been tested. You hold your logic together with duct tape, contradict yourself and do asinine mental gymnastics to make it all "work".


Again with the personal insults - please, they don't work, meaningless and unproductive.

I'll give you a hot tip - when you're attempting to convey your point to somebody, and engage in a discussion, it's more effective to target the _argument _the other person has put forth, as opposed to the _person _themselves.

If you're truly a thinking type, this should come naturally to you, no?


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Again with the personal insults - please, they don't work, meaningless and unproductive.?


That wasn't ad hominem. It was "your methodology is shit."


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> That wasn't ad hominem. It was "your methodology is shit."


He told me I have 'zero self-awareness', and attacked my 'logic', but sure, I'll take this as well.
Doesn't change anything.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Well, why doesn't Se dominant fit?
> Asides from the fact that Ti dominant and Fe inferior appear to - why doesn't Se, really?
> You're all about gathering more and more observable information - at least, that's the impression I've received on the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> That test wasn't mine - the super transparent one that pegged you accurately as an ESTJ via dichotomy - it was a verbatim copy of the test in the back of the _Opposites Attract_ book by Renee Baron.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the personal insults - please, they don't work, meaningless and unproductive.
> 
> I'll give you a hot tip - when you're attempting to convey your point to somebody, and engage in a discussion, it's more effective to target the _argument _the other person has put forth, as opposed to the _person _themselves.
> 
> If you're truly a thinking type, this should come naturally to you, no?


Your mental gymnastics aren't relevant to the argument? You're purposefully focusing in on "insults" and trying to discredit me because of it cause you have no actual retort.

As for Ocean Helm, well let's see. He's clearly an intuitive, clearly an introvert, a 5 (y'know the type that hoards knowledge) and "gathering information" is the most general thing I've ever heard in my life. It's not a personality trait, some people don't do it more than others. Everyone does it, it's not only basic human cognition, it's something that anything that lives does. Your system is the dumbest thing I've ever heard of in my life. An introverted intuitive having issue with being typed as an Se dom. Are you taking the piss Turi? You don't identify as an Se dom Turi. Are you saying you don't gather information? You claim to be open-minded, to change your opinions with new evidence. How is that possible if you don't identify as an ExxP and this is something ExxPs only do according to you?


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> I'll take this as well.


You being ironic, Son?


----------



## Ocean Helm

This kind of stuff always amuses me coming from someone with Turi's attitude.


Turi said:


> No function or type is blessed with the ability to be more logical, more adept at critical thinking, more able to construct a solid argument than any other type.


Then in the very next sentence:


> I would actually put Ti dominants as the least capable of the above...


----------



## Enoch

rekt​


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Your mental gymnastics aren't relevant to the argument? You're purposefully focusing in on "insults" and trying to discredit me because of it cause you have no actual retort.


Do you honestly believe you've posted anything worthy of rebutting?
You haven't posted a coherent argument. Hence why I've been messing around.
Patiently awaiting something worth actually responding to properly.

If you think you've genuinely posted something worth debating.. oh my.



> As for Ocean Helm, well let's see. He's clearly an intuitive,


I'ma stop you right there - proof?




> clearly an introvert, a 5 (y'know the type that hoards knowledge) and "gathering information" is the most general thing I've ever heard in my life. It's not a personality trait, some people don't do it more than others. Everyone does it, it's not only basic human cognition it's something that anything the lives does.


That's where you're wrong - some people do it more than others, they like it - gathering observable information i.e real-world data, is Se. 
Some people prefer to make sense of what they've already got, those people are not preferring Se.



> Your system is the dumbest thing I've ever heard of in my life. An introverted intuitive having issue with being typed as an Se dom. Are you taking the piss Turi? You don't identify as an Se dom Turi. Are you saying you don't gather information?


I gather the minimal amount required, and it's not generally in the form of real-world data/information anyway - it's in the form of my own interpretations - I prefer to piece things together myself, than rely on anything outside of my own mind.



> You claim to be open-minded, to change your opinions with new evidence. How is that possible if you don't identify as an ExxP and this is something ExxPs only do according to you?


That's not what I'm implying at all. Here we go again with the classic @Aluminum Frost and his comprehension difficulties.
The information is in my signature, if you'd care to actually read it.

ExxP types love to gather more information, that's their thing, new experiences, new ideas, new data, new facts, new everything, more more more that's the ExxP.

I'm an IxxJ. I like to organize what I've got. If there's a flaw in a system i.e the entire cognitive functions community, and someone comes along with something that makes sense to me, you can bet your ass I'll be all over that and be making sense of it, like I've literally been doing and actually have a link in my sig to provide evidence towards.

I'm not conducting the research. I'm not surveying people. I'm not out there trying to gather information.
I'm here making sense of what I've got, and it's being fed to me bit by bit in the form of youtube clips at the moment, and once the classes start, it'll be fed bit by bit each week - the whole system is perfectly suited to how I learn most effectively.

I am indeed open-minded. This doesn't mean I run around trying to gather more and more information ala ExxP types.

It means I'm _receptive _to new ideas and information - which I am - as long as it makes sense for me to spend the time on - and to me, a possible method of objectively tracking the functions and a new way of typing people makes sense as something for me to be receptive to.

I don't care if you or others aren't, I'm just saying, it's going to change the typology community and you can either bury your heads in subjective definitions and circle-jerk descriptors, or you know - not.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> This kind of stuff always amuses me coming from someone with Turi's attitude.
> 
> Then in the very next sentence:


That whole section was intended as a joke.
Nobody gets it though.
I'm a lone soldier.

Everybody here is like massively stereotypical S doms taking every word uber literally and at face value.
Literally no N of any kind involved up in here.
Of course this is in accordance with the old system.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> That whole section was intended as a joke.
> Nobody gets it though.
> I'm a lone soldier.
> 
> Everybody here is like massively stereotypical S doms taking every word uber literally and at face value.
> Literally no N of any kind involved up in here.
> Of course this is in accordance with the old system.


Well isn't that one of the oldest excuses out there. So which part is the "joke" that you don't believe in?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I'm not gonna waste my time with this dude anymore


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Well isn't that one of the oldest excuses out there. So which part is the "joke" that you don't believe in?


'bout as old as the archaic methods most people prefer to type people with.


No type nor function is inherently more logical and capable of constructing a coherent argument than any other ; and,
If I had to select _any _type as being born with _any _kind of deficit in this area, I would select Ti dominants for the reasons outlined in the post.

I'm not claiming they're incapable of being logical or constructing a coherent argument, however - this would be evidenced if people would actually use their 'intuition' and make sense of what I'm saying rather than get all triggered immediately at face value and blinded by their emotions and act on that impulsive urge to rebut everything I say.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> I'm not gonna waste my time with this dude anymore


Accurately typed as Ti dominant, I think. 
Wouldn't throw Fi out the window either, though.

Need to decide whether you're more driven by your own reasons or values.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> *Again with the personal insults - please, they don't work, meaningless and unproductive.
> 
> I'll give you a hot tip - when you're attempting to convey your point to somebody, and engage in a discussion, it's more effective to target the argument the other person has put forth, as opposed to the person themselves.
> 
> If you're truly a thinking type, this should come naturally to you, no?*


1.


Turi said:


> Do you honestly believe you've posted anything worthy of rebutting?
> You haven't posted a coherent argument. Hence why I've been messing around.
> Patiently awaiting something worth actually responding to properly.
> 
> If you think you've genuinely posted something worth debating.. oh my.


2.


> That's not what I'm implying at all. Here we go again with the classic @Aluminum Frost and his comprehension difficulties.
> The information is in my signature, if you'd care to actually read it.


3.


Turi said:


> Everybody here is like massively stereotypical S doms taking every word uber literally and at face value.
> Literally no N of any kind involved up in here.


Getting emotional now, are we?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> That test wasn't mine - the super transparent one that pegged you accurately as an ESTJ via dichotomy - it was a verbatim copy of the test in the back of the _Opposites Attract_ book by Renee Baron.



I'm not referring just to that, I'm also referring to your tests that you created. You literally identified anyone who isn't socially retarded and knows how to actually talk to people an extrovert, which is dead wrong.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Accurately typed as Ti dominant, I think.
> Wouldn't throw Fi out the window either, though.
> 
> Need to decide whether you're more driven by your own reasons or values.


Not for the reasons you say but even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Aluminum Frost

"Thinking dominants are the most illogical" -Turi


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> Not for the reasons you say but even a broken clock is right twice a day












Mmmm that was so good


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe ENTJ is accurate.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi so basically it wasn't a joke after all. Just as I thought, my literal Se interpretation was fine all along!

By the way, I don't know if you've noticed but you do basically everything that you claim are Ti traits. And you even would brag about doing these things back when they fit your type identity. That whole "I think for myself, fuck what anyone else thinks" shtick. If you of present day would've observed yourself as you were let's say 1-3 weeks ago, you would've typed yourself as Ti. And you still probably would, although your new type identity has its own rules.

I constantly see you project so much of your own personality traits onto others, like how you talk about people valuing their special "iNtUiTiOn" and acting within their chosen type identities, you know it all too well, probably because it's you.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> I'm not referring just to that, I'm also referring to your tests that you created. You literally identified anyone who isn't socially retarded and knows how to actually talk to people an extrovert, which is dead wrong.


This is incorrect and a misrepresentation of how I presented extroverts and introverts.

I painted the extrovert as somebody who prefers to receive energy from external stimuli and also push their energy outwards.
I pained the introvert as somebody who prefer to receive energy from internal stimuli and also push their energy inwards.

If you will notice, the above is almost a more function-based approach, interesting that I narrowed in on the above ideas before the new information I've been following as of late.
By almost, I mean - my extrovert and introvert ideas, are not the same and have never been the same as the wider understanding - there's no reason an introverted person as the term is generally understood, wouldn't be somebody who for instance prefers to gather more and more observable information from their environment - and is stimulated by it - and therefore keeps gathering more and more - this person would be an Se dominant, an extrovert according to MBTI - which is simply incorrect.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi so basically it wasn't a joke after all. Just as I thought, my literal Se interpretation was fine all along!
> 
> By the way, I don't know if you've noticed but you do basically everything that you claim are Ti traits. And you even would brag about doing these things back when they fit your type identity. That whole "I think for myself, fuck what anyone else thinks" shtick. If you of present day would've observed yourself as you were let's say 1-3 weeks ago, you would've typed yourself as Ti. And you still probably would, although your new type identity has its own rules.
> 
> I constantly see you project so much of your own personality traits onto others, like how you talk about people valuing their special "iNtUiTiOn" and acting within their chosen type identities, you know it all too well, probably because it's you.


Eh, if I _had _to select either introverted judging function as a preference according to the information in my signature, I believe Fi would be more accurate.

Though, I disagree with either as being dominant.
At the moment, I know Ni fits dominant position, and Se fits inferior - can lock them both in - however I'm not dumb enough to just cling to this idea, as new information comes to light I will adjust accordingly, as I always have.

I'm _very _objective with regards to my type, to the point I literally don't care what it is, I'm not attached to it in the slightest, and my post history here will also provide evidence to such an idea, as I have considered various non-Ni dominant typings.

Nothing else fits, though, after a little introspection.

If another clip comes out, and it's all about Ti and I realize hey, this is me, I'll adjust accordingly.
These four letters are not an anchor, not a label to attach to, they mean absolutely nothing to me and outside of them being accurate, I don't care about them.

I vastly prefer learning all of this stuff to help other people - that's where my focus is at.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> This is incorrect and a misrepresentation of how I presented extroverts and introverts.
> 
> I painted the extrovert as somebody who prefers to receive energy from external stimuli and also push their energy outwards.
> I pained the introvert as somebody who prefer to receive energy from internal stimuli and also push their energy inwards.
> 
> If you will notice, the above is almost a more function-based approach, interesting that I narrowed in on the above ideas before the new information I've been following as of late.
> By almost, I mean - my extrovert and introvert ideas, are not the same and have never been the same as the wider understanding - there's no reason an introverted person as the term is generally understood, wouldn't be somebody who for instance prefers to gather more and more observable information from their environment - and is stimulated by it - and therefore keeps gathering more and more - this person would be an Se dominant, an extrovert according to MBTI - which is simply incorrect.


No you didn't paint that, those are the common standard definitions of E and I. 

You know what I think. I think you're a sad middle aged man with few accomplishments and friends in your lifetime. You're desperately seeking for any outlet that might give your life some more meaning and you think becoming some typology jesus and arguing against strangers without end is that outlet for you. 

INTJ? Give me a fucking break. You have no end-goal and the way you bicker with people in circles has no productive value to anyone. 

The way you desperately throw in how great you are every chance you get communicates how badly you need approval and a sense of self-worth, because you are lacking it otherwise. 

The way you bicker with people in circles definitely doesn't strike me as trying to help anyone -- it's almost like you are enjoying the act of arguing against everyone on the merits of the act itself. 

Just look at the way you throw out "nobody gets me I'm a lone soldier look at how sad I am". 

You are very lost, and certainly very wrong about your type. I pity you, and I hope you will find your way sooner or later.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Oh hey, thread drama. Well, it's been amusing to read, but I'm bored now.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi oh I remember that pretty well. Like when you had ISxJ in your profile, I never even saw you defend it, the only time I remember it coming up was when you posted in this thread, probably looking for others to confirm that you in fact were a strong iNtUiTiOn user and no way you could be a Si-dom.


----------



## Bastard

@Temizzle Rawr. Have a "correctly typed" cookie.


----------



## Enoch

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I believe ENTJ is accurate.


wow.

yes.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> No you didn't paint that, those are the common standard definitions of E and I.
> 
> You know what I think. I think you're a sad middle aged man with few accomplishments and friends in your lifetime. You're desperately seeking for any outlet that might give your life some more meaning and you think becoming some typology jesus and arguing against strangers without end is that outlet for you.
> 
> INTJ? Give me a fucking break. You have no end-goal and the way you bicker with people in circles has no productive value to anyone.
> 
> The way you desperately throw in how great you are every chance you get communicates how badly you need approval and a sense of self-worth, because you are lacking it otherwise.
> 
> The way you bicker with people in circles definitely doesn't strike me as trying to help anyone -- it's almost like you are enjoying the act of arguing against everyone on the merits of the act itself.
> 
> Just look at the way you throw out "nobody gets me I'm a lone soldier look at how sad I am".
> 
> You are very lost, and certainly very wrong about your type. I pity you, and I hope you will find your way sooner or later.


Literally none of this is accurate. Like not a single word. Lol.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Soul Kitchen said:


> Oh hey, thread drama. Well, it's been amusing to read, but I'm bored now.



Yes, I am not good with drama and conflict but I guess being a bystander makes me bad. Must protect lobster while being a drama queen!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I apologize for the doublepost. My wifi is acting wonky and I got kind of impatient and pushed the post button too many times so yeah... Not intentionally being annoying or spammy but sorry for the awkwardness.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I think so


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe ISTP is accurate.


----------



## Lunacik

This thread...


Skip me.


----------



## Enoch

WHAT THE BLOODY HELL, LIFE IS VERY STRANGE, INCOMPATIBLY STRANGE, FRAGANTLY STRANGE, NEUROTYPICALLY STRANGE, I HAVE A STRANGE FEELING IN A VERY UNTELLING PLACE, LIFE IS VERY FOUL-SMELLING​


----------



## Rydori

God damn Fs and their feels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

estj

el
oh 
el


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Most efficient, not my problem - I want most accurate.
> Consistency across the board.
> What you look for in Ti, what I look for, what everybody looks for should be in accordance with the same definition/criteria etc - we should all be able to type people similarly without collusion.
> 
> That's the goal. All on the same page re: definitions - and those definitions being the end result of rigorous refining and research.
> 
> It's important because I think there's something to it, but if we're all on different pages, we're just fueling the corruption and getting nowhere.


Even if everyone agrees on every definition and whatnot people will still type the same person as different things. And you shouldn't base your decisions and whatnot on your mbti type. You just want people to agree with you. You can quit it with this whole arbiter of truth shtick, mbti is not that important.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Thanks for this - this post is a prime example of all that is wrong with the typology community and the methods they use.
> 
> One single thing that kind of matches a profile, and people assume it's a dominant function.
> That's not how to type - you need to consistently observe not only dominant Ti, but also inferior Fe, to peg somebody as a Ti dominant with confidence and accuracy.
> 
> 
> The whole type based from one post notion is flawed, inaccurate, and prone to inconsistencies as people can and do use all functions and this will be observable post to post if you keep your eyes open.
> 
> Need to observe consistent patterns to accurately type.


That's how you've been typing people this whole time though. You typed me as a Ti dom for that reason alone. Also from what I heard of you this seems to be the hallmark of all IxxP types. Whenever someone pokes holes in your theories you just defer to this "you don't understand" cop-out.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> *Most efficient, not my problem - I want most accurate.
> Consistency across the board.*
> What you look for in Ti, what I look for, what everybody looks for should be in accordance with the same definition/criteria etc - we should all be able to type people similarly without collusion.
> 
> That's the goal. All on the same page re: definitions - and those definitions being the end result of rigorous refining and research.
> 
> It's important because I think there's something to it, but if we're all on different pages, we're just fueling the corruption and getting nowhere.


Preferring accuracy over efficiency is a key differentiator between Ti and Te. 

Wanting one global definition to live by as a Bible is key characteristic of enneagram 6. They need something stable to depend on. 

Everybody else is on the same page but you. So you want to 'change typology' so that you can accommodate for your own sideways typings that match nobody else, ever. 

Shitty Ti, shitty Ni, unhealthy Fe, type 6 main, type 1 fix, type 4 fix. It's as plain as day.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Thanks for this - this post is a prime example of all that is wrong with the typology community and the methods they use.
> 
> One single thing that kind of matches a profile, and people assume it's a dominant function.


Nope, wrong again. It's not one single thing, it's literally everything. That was just one small example in a heap of hundreds.


----------



## Enoch

Will Turi finally be defeated?​


----------



## Enoch

It feels as if this thread is the ultimate level of Personality Cafe and Turi is the boss.​


----------



## Enoch

Brick said:


> Your Emojis are fucking broken.


Your phone is broken.


----------



## Bastard

Yeah. Flutter on ENFP butterfly.


----------



## Crowbo

I'd consider it accurate


----------



## Rydori

god dang EXTPs.


----------



## Pippo

eeeeeeyes


----------



## Rydori

Istj


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Istj


Here we go again...


----------



## Crowbo

probably
@Brick


----------



## Rydori

@Moonious @Enoch


----------



## Crowbo

@Electra


----------



## Ocean Helm

Temizzle said:


> also note tritype











Also looks like nobody is buying Turi as INTJ :sad:


----------



## Turi

Crobo isfj as always



Aluminum Frost said:


> Even if everyone agrees on every definition and whatnot people will still type the same person as different things. And you shouldn't base your decisions and whatnot on your mbti type. You just want people to agree with you. You can quit it with this whole arbiter of truth shtick, mbti is not that important.


If everyone agreed on a definition of the functions, that was objectively true and proven to be such, then the ones who are typing differently wouldn't be following the rules, and would therefore be wrong.
I don't base anything off of my mbti type. I've said it about a billion times, I don't care what my 'type' is.

I don't want people to agree with me, I want them to pull their heads out of the sand.



Aluminum Frost said:


> That's how you've been typing people this whole time though. You typed me as a Ti dom for that reason alone. Also from what I heard of you this seems to be the hallmark of all IxxP types. Whenever someone pokes holes in your theories you just defer to this "you don't understand" cop-out.


Yeah, like every other idiot on here, I used to go scouting for like bits of 'evidence' that would match things I'd read from whatever people posted to 'sources' - as time went on, I started eliminating sources that simply weren't the truth and were too subjective - I began to identify what the heart of the functions was, and was slicing away the fat so to speak - to the point I clean cut the functions into shreds and threw them in the bin in favour of dichotomy - but I'm going to give them one last shot - one last chance to prove their validity, in the light of this objectivepersonality information - admittedly, yes, I'm massively bias - the ideas being touted and how the functions are being expressed thus far is aligned with my own thoughts and truths about them, so there is a part of me that's simply pulling the most smug face of all time and is _definitely _saying "I told you so".

But, one thing nobody can pretend I used to do is actually type from a single-post.
I've always and will always ask question after question after question so in a sense, I've always been seeking these 'patterns' I'm touting anyway, when typing others - because I don't trust what anyone says as the truth and I want to understand why they're saying what they say.

I've never been of the belief that what people write in type-me threads etc is what we should base our typings off of, always gotta question them and try to understand their thought process.

Most people poking holes in my 'logic' simply don't understand - that's the truth - let there be no doubt, I'm an intuitive type - I am _not _going to provide people with all the tiny little facts and details and sources and citations they require to comprehend my ideas or my thoughts - either people get them, or they don't, it's that simple - spending time citing sources and even looking for concrete tangible information to support my arguments pisses me off.
That's Se land. Not for me.

I try to express my ideas in easily understandable ways but I can only go so far before they start to lose the essence of what I'm trying to say.



Temizzle said:


> Preferring accuracy over efficiency is a key differentiator between Ti and Te.
> 
> Wanting one global definition to live by as a Bible is key characteristic of enneagram 6. They need something stable to depend on.
> 
> Everybody else is on the same page but you. So you want to 'change typology' so that you can accommodate for your own sideways typings that match nobody else, ever.
> 
> Shitty Ti, shitty Ni, unhealthy Fe, type 6 main, type 1 fix, type 4 fix. It's as plain as day.


Nah, you can keep peddling your little INFJ 6 crap to everyone dumb enough to listen, but you're off the mark and it's as simple as that - can't imagine how poor ol' @Carolus Rex has been dealing with the last few months of this horseshit re: ISTJ.
Feel bad for the guy.



Ocean Helm said:


> I'll just leave this snippet of Jung here on his Introverted Thinking type:
> 
> I wonder who this applies to the most...
> 
> I can cover Turi's Introverted Thinking type in a bit too. But sadly nobody really cares about that.


Cool, a description of some other guy. Interesting.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> I am not going to provide people with all the tiny little facts and details and sources and citations they require to comprehend my ideas or my thoughts - either people get them, or they don't, it's that simple - spending time citing sources and even looking for concrete tangible information to support my arguments pisses me off.


Fair enough. At least you expect people to take what you say with a grain of salt.



Turi said:


> That's Se land. Not for me.


Yeah. Those Se-doms. All about references, citations and evidence. Dirty scientists. The lot of 'em. :laughing:

I don't see much "T" in you.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Fair enough. At least you expect people to take what you say with a grain of salt.


Never stated otherwise.
I have not once, ever claim to know anything about personality theory or typology.
I only found out about it's existence about halfway through last year.
People put me on a pedestal because of the way I write, I think.



> Yeah. Those Se-doms. All about references, citations and evidence. Dirty scientists. The lot of 'em. :laughing:


The ones that write up arguments and rebuttals to peoples postings and what not - absolutely, it's an Se thing.
Of course, the information you might prefer to gather might be different, but that sort of thing is Se - it's the gathering of sensory, observable information.

Researching a topic in depth, and writing up a thesis whereby you are citing correctly, using multiple sources, relying on evidence you personally have observed (likely through your research) etc.. all of this is Se.

I would posit science is actually a very 'Se' field - how much would you trust a scientist that didn't gather observable information i.e facts/evidence and instead rolled with his intuition?



> I don't see much "T" in you.


Not my problem. 
You supposedly lead with Se - use it.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> I fixed the terrible grammar - what's something you're proud of?


Look, I know you're a Queenslander an all, but don't be a cunt.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Crobo isfj as always
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone agreed on a definition of the functions, that was objectively true and proven to be such, then the ones who are typing differently wouldn't be following the rules, and would therefore be wrong.
> I don't base anything off of my mbti type. I've said it about a billion times, I don't care what my 'type' is.
> 
> I don't want people to agree with me, I want them to pull their heads out of the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like every other idiot on here, I used to go scouting for like bits of 'evidence' that would match things I'd read from whatever people posted to 'sources' - as time went on, I started eliminating sources that simply weren't the truth and were too subjective - I began to identify what the heart of the functions was, and was slicing away the fat so to speak - to the point I clean cut the functions into shreds and threw them in the bin in favour of dichotomy - but I'm going to give them one last shot - one last chance to prove their validity, in the light of this objectivepersonality information - admittedly, yes, I'm massively bias - the ideas being touted and how the functions are being expressed thus far is aligned with my own thoughts and truths about them, so there is a part of me that's simply pulling the most smug face of all time and is _definitely _saying "I told you so".
> 
> But, one thing nobody can pretend I used to do is actually type from a single-post.
> I've always and will always ask question after question after question so in a sense, I've always been seeking these 'patterns' I'm touting anyway, when typing others - because I don't trust what anyone says as the truth and I want to understand why they're saying what they say.
> 
> I've never been of the belief that what people write in type-me threads etc is what we should base our typings off of, always gotta question them and try to understand their thought process.
> 
> Most people poking holes in my 'logic' simply don't understand - that's the truth - let there be no doubt, I'm an intuitive type - I am _not _going to provide people with all the tiny little facts and details and sources and citations they require to comprehend my ideas or my thoughts - either people get them, or they don't, it's that simple - spending time citing sources and even looking for concrete tangible information to support my arguments pisses me off.
> That's Se land. Not for me.
> 
> I try to express my ideas in easily understandable ways but I can only go so far before they start to lose the essence of what I'm trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you can keep peddling your little INFJ 6 crap to everyone dumb enough to listen, but you're off the mark and it's as simple as that - can't imagine how poor ol' @Carolus Rex has been dealing with the last few months of this horseshit re: ISTJ.
> Feel bad for the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, a description of some other guy. Interesting.


Youre a role-player. What’s your favorite DND class?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Unsure of connection between tearing people a new one and lacking self-awareness.


 you said you dont talk shit? you contradicted yourself, by insulting people and laughing on my grammer.

this is how you lack self-awareness.


----------



## Temizzle

Enfp


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Look, I know you're a Queenslander an all, but don't be a cunt.


Haha, I wasn't born in QLD. 

@Ebola - do you think I'm unaware of contradictions?
Do you think they're unintentional?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Haha, I wasn't born in QLD.
> 
> 
> @Ebola - do you think I'm unaware of contradictions?
> Do you think they're unintentional?


yes, i do, mainly because you are keep making them.

I cant answer if they are intentional or not, but I would say unintentional.

you need to understand that we only criticising you and instead of actually thinking about what you do wrong you become defensive and stuck in your way, if you really tried to change those things and tried to improve yourself then things could go different.

like i said before : my main problem with you is not your theories, but actually the other things I talked about here and the ISFJ vs INFJ thread.


----------



## Turi

lol


----------



## Enoch

The idea of being so hard to type makes me want my name to feature letters not able to be found on a keyboard.​


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Enoch - lol untypeable :wink:

and @Turi if you have something to say then say it, I dont get what your "lol" means.


----------



## Temizzle

Enfp


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> Enoch - lol untypeable :wink:
> 
> and @Turi if you have something to say then say it, I dont get what your "lol" means.


Just having a bit of a giggle at your post.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Just having a bit of a giggle at your post.


and you dont even explain why you having it, like I said, you act like a 10 years old.


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> and you dont even explain why you having it, like I said, you act like a 10 years old.


How do people here not comprehend I'm messing around with them?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> How do people here not comprehend I'm messing around with them?


Because people need intuition super powers in order to comprehend your genius sense of humor. or maybe you're just bad at communicating


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Because people need intuition super powers in order to comprehend your genius sense of humor.


Yeah that's what I was thinking, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> How do people here not comprehend I'm messing around with them?


I already told you that you are either a troll or someone with a low self- awarness.


if you are just joking - then I admit that I was wrong and I will take almost everything back, but in your case, you always "joking", so sorry if it's hard for me to believe that everything you do is trolling.


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ

@Ocean Helm, @Turi, @Temizzle, @Carolus Rex, @Mr Castelo, @Crowbo, @Asmodaeus, @Yami no Yume

All of you are intellectuals, please my visit my new thread: http://personalitycafe.com/showthread.php?p=40677842


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> I already told you that you are either a troll or someone with a low self- awarness.
> 
> 
> if you are just joking - then I admit that I was wrong and I will take almost everything back, but in your case, you always "joking", so sorry if it's hard for me to believe that everything you do is trolling.


I'm not a "troll" though I do enjoy having a bit of fun occasionally.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> I'm not a "troll" though I do enjoy having a bit of fun occasionally.


well im ok with having some fun, but dont be surprised if it will go back at you like a boomerang.

closed discussion, dot dot dot.


----------



## Rydori

Do 3w2 ISFJs act like ISTJs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> well im ok with having some fun, but dont be surprised if it will go back at you like a boomerang.
> 
> closed discussion, dot dot dot.


I'd expect no less, if it doesn't come back it's no more than a stick.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> I'd expect no less, if it doesn't come back it's no more than a stick.


What do you call an IxxJ that bitches about Ti while characterising a weak form of it?


----------



## Xcopy

Judging from the particularly phrasing, I would have to agree.


----------



## Rydori

Xcopy said:


> Judging from the particularly phrasing, I would have to agree.


Weren’t you ENFJ? Why the swap may I ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

Ocean Helm said:


> I didn't say what I meant well. Most people here for example seem to be very new to Socionics concepts and treat Fi as something similar to what it means in MBTI, when it's really quite different.
> 
> There's the problem of descriptions of these abstract things in general, because you can never get people to totally agree on them and thus when they describe them, they come out differently. I won't pretend like there is one Fi definition which can apply to all of Socionics.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's from Augusta describing it as an abstract concept, not its function in particular types. Here's Golihov describing Fi in ExIs:
> 
> From this description, you can see Fi-leads feel strongly that things are good or bad, and follow their own moral code, and wish for others to do the same. An example of this would be how you describe seeing certain emotions as wrong. The way you did so seems like like it could be personal enough (valuing not showing anger, based on your own reasons), which is also in line with being a 1, which seems like a likely Enneagram type for you. Fe would be more like "angry people aren't valued by society, so I won't be angry". Not like xEIs are actually going to be expected to be all that "Fe".


As i said before, it's not only Fi types that have a moral code. You seem to think that having your own idea of right vs wrong is Fi.
at least you agree with my enneagram type

No, Fe is not about following the values of "society". Who even thinks that? No one thinks "wow this is wrong according to society". The page you linked described Fe as "ethics of actions" which is more accurate. Socionics Fe is about emotional expression, so it only makes that there morals are based around expressions that are wrong according the situation. They are aware of how their expression will be received, how it affects the "emotional atmosphere" and I know i have a strong awareness of that. That makes no sense for Fi ego. 



Ocean Helm said:


> I wonder, do you feel negatively about showing anger because people who direct anger your way hurt you, and thus you don't want others to experience that same hurt? This would be an Fi process but it isn't particularly useful for typing because all IxFx Socionics types are going to be doing this.


No, I don't see it as being related to me only.



Ocean Helm said:


> It's not the same thing but there are strong correlations between them.
> 
> This just gets into semantics. It's *more likely* that Ni or Ti leaders will relate to Enneagram 5 than Se and Fe leaders.
> 
> Yes, that about sums it up. Someone who leads with Fe/Se is not going to be likely to relate to 5 motivations, because Fe and Se don't address those motivations. Similarly, someone who leads with Si is not going to be likely to relate to 1 motivations, because Si doesn't address those motivations.


Ok
I just explained how type 1 can be related to Si-Fe



Ocean Helm said:


> Fi in *socionics is about expressions and moods too,*the focus is just different. You even have sx first, so last for your Enneagram instincts. Yes they are different concepts, but Fi is focused on personal closeness at the expense of group attitude like sx, and Fe is focused on group attitude at the expense of the individual like so. You can say you value Fe rather than Fi but at the moment I just don't see any support that would lead me in that direction.


?? It's not though. when does it ever get described or defined as this?

Fe is not just about group attitudes. Fe is not about socialising with a group, while Fi is about one to one. Literally who only cares about values that are socially acceptable, or enters a room only caring about group interaction? No one will be Fe to you if this is what you think Fe is about. I thought you said IxFJ was likely for type too?




Ocean Helm said:


> Weirdly, I've approached this from several angles like Reinin dichotomies, Jungian dichotomies, Gulenko temperaments, and quadras, and they all are consistent with ILI. The first test I took from Sociotype a few years back also gave me ILI. I related to ILI most when I first read about it. I honestly don't know what else I could possibly be in Socionics when all the pathways that I've tried out lead to the same conclusion. And these come from different Socionics experts who don't even agree with each other a lot of the times. What I would be interested in finding is a typing method which says I am a different type outside of ILI. But even so, that would stand in opposition to all the other commonly used ones that I've already tried.


But tests don't mean anything, because a lot of the time people just choose the answers they want to be true, or think are correct because they already have ideas on what their type is. Also the questions can be flawed. In my experience socionics experts do tend to agree with each other, unless the person they're typing is proving difficult to type.You could ask people who know a lot of about socionics instead of relying on tests. 



Ocean Helm said:


> I don't doubt that, but I also forsee you changing your mind again.


You seem to doubt it, and I won't change my mind because i'm already pretty solid on my socionics type. Why are you so sure of my type when you know very little about me? Correlating socionics with enneagram isn't really a valid typing method.


----------



## Krayfish

Based on what I've seen from you around the forum and elsewhere, ISFJ seems to fit you pretty well.


----------



## Enoch

@Lakigigar


----------



## CultOfPersonality

communism, yay.


----------



## Pippo

xNFP


----------



## Enoch

Please type me as INFP, @Carolus Rex.


----------



## Temizzle

Enfp


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> As i said before, it's not only Fi types that have a moral code. You seem to think that having your own idea of right vs wrong is Fi.


Well yeah, that's a big part of it. Everyone has Fi though, and Ti can do the same thing but it approaches it from a different angle.


> No, Fe is not about following the values of "society". Who even thinks that? No one thinks "wow this is wrong according to society".


Maybe they don't say it like that but the main difference between Fe and Fi is that one is objective and one is subjective. Objective in the case of Feeling means, yes it takes a lot more from societal norms than from how things make one individually feel.


> The page you linked described Fe as "ethics of actions" which is more accurate. Socionics Fe is about emotional expression, so it only makes that there morals are based around expressions that are wrong according the situation. They are aware of how their expression will be received, how it affects the "emotional atmosphere" and I know i have a strong awareness of that. That makes no sense for Fi ego.


Fi is described as "relational ethics" which is also focused on how things will be received. Show me one kind of respected source that shows that ExI types don't have a strong awareness of how what they do will affect the atmosphere. Since Fi, an F function, is actually leading, the awareness will probably be _stronger_ not weaker. You're sort of creating your own rules, and not even mentioning the actual role of the creative function.

You're prioritizing the concept of "valuing" as it pertains to typing yourself, while not even going so far as to mention where all your Si is, which is supposed to be your base function that your creative function is serving. By that I mean you're focusing on the more peripheral part of Socionics while ignoring it's Jungian core. You sure talk a lot about your F function, but how about that S function which is supposedly what predominates above all, and what your F function serves? I don't see any reason to think that you have a dominant S function, because you sure haven't given one.


> No, I don't see it as being related to me only.


Fi, *relational ethics* is not about "me only". Of course you're not going to see yourself as Fi first when you are viewing it as something like that. SEIs are actually going to be more "me only" than EIIs because they lead with sensing perception which is almost inherently self-centered, based on one's subjective experience rather than a form of ethics.


> I just explained how type 1 can be related to Si-Fe


No you didn't. You just explained Fe, and yes if Fe was in a leading position, then you'd have a good point, but it's not. From what I see, you are building your image of SEI mainly around something other than the lead and subjective irrational Si.


> ?? It's not though. when does it ever get described or defined as this?


It leads with ethics, how can it not? Fi is basically just subjective Fe, just as Fe is basically just objective Fi. Like I said, the focus is different, but it addresses mostly the same kinds of things.


> Fe is not just about group attitudes. Fe is not about socialising with a group, while Fi is about one to one. Literally who only cares about values that are socially acceptable, or enters a room only caring about group interaction? No one will be Fe to you if this is what you think Fe is about.


Actually a ton of people will fit that definition, but they are mainly extraverts. But yes Fi is more focused on the psychological distance, one person at a time, which is, as you say "about one to one".


> I thought you said IxFJ was likely for type too?


Yes, you give off J (letters) as well as (subjectively) rational vibes to me.


> But tests don't mean anything, because a lot of the time people just choose the answers they want to be true, or think are correct because they already have ideas on what their type is.


When did I say I used tests for this anyway?

Yes, the first time I took a test, I did it blindly, not knowing anything about Socionics, in response to an argument about whether or not I was INTP or INTJ. I thought the former, another person into Socionics thought the latter. I got ILI and then he somehow took it to mean something about MBTI, which upon gathering more knowledge on the topic, I find inherently silly.

I used the Zhilkin dichotomy tool here (link) only for non-quadra related Reinin dichotomies just out of curiosity to see where the dichotomies I related to would lead me. I was left with ILI and EIE. I don't put any real weight in Reinin dichotomies, but the point is that it's just another thing that leads me in the same direction.

I read about Gulenko's temperaments and I am clearly IP there too. I'm a p in Jungian dichotomies too, which at the time I thought meant J but I didn't relate to the j one which I thought meant P.

I also think it's pretty silly to differentiate between IxTx types using the merry/serious dichotomy as being IxTx almost always leads to a more serious nature, but this is how some people view quadras, and I am definitely on the serious side, as well as the democratic one. These are concepts that were introduced to me by other people, and I didn't even know what types they were supposed to represent, so self-typing bias couldn't factor into this at all.


> Also the questions can be flawed. In my experience socionics experts do tend to agree with each other, unless the person they're typing is proving difficult to type.You could ask people who know a lot of about socionics instead of relying on tests.


This would be relevant if I actually were relying on tests (there are actually two weird tests which can give me LII or ILE, which make tests as a whole actually question my type more than anything else), but I've actually read a lot of things "blindly" (as in without the prior knowledge needed to shape how I relate to them myself), and in every single case it led to ILI as a prime option.


> You seem to doubt it, and I won't change my mind because i'm already pretty solid on my socionics type. Why are you so sure of my type when you know very little about me? Correlating socionics with enneagram isn't really a valid typing method.


Vibes combined with how you type yourself in other areas, which match with the vibes that I get (well I'd actually guess INFJ first but if you think you're ISFJ then it seems believable enough). All except the Socionics type.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> Most efficient, not my problem - I want most accurate.
> Consistency across the board.
> What you look for in Ti, what I look for, what everybody looks for should be in accordance with the same definition/criteria etc - we should all be able to type people similarly without collusion.
> 
> That's the goal. All on the same page re: definitions - and those definitions being the end result of rigorous refining and research.
> 
> It's important because I think there's something to it, but if we're all on different pages, we're just fueling the corruption and getting nowhere.


Interesting.
Would it be accurate to say youre trying to unify everyone into accurate truth then?


@Ocean Helm accurately typed. lol that trademark giant post of the intp, too...why do we type so much stuff...(not saying its accurate bc of that. the statistics run the opposite way: a common occurence among our type)


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Krayfish

I wouldn't doubt it for a second


----------



## Max

yep


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Virtual insanity


----------



## mightynim

yup


----------



## Wisteria

Yeah I think so, could also see something like Infp though



Ocean Helm said:


> Well yeah, that's a big part of it. Everyone has Fi though, and Ti can do the same thing but it approaches it from a different angle.
> 
> Maybe they don't say it like that but the main difference between Fe and Fi is that one is objective and one is subjective. Objective in the case of Feeling means, yes it takes a lot more from societal norms than from how things make one individually feel.


Fe is objective but that doesn't mean it's about social norms.



Ocean Helm said:


> Fi is described as "relational ethics" which is also focused on how things will be received. Show me one kind of respected source that shows that ExI types don't have a strong awareness of how what they do will affect the atmosphere. Since Fi, an F function, is actually leading, the awareness will probably be _stronger_ not weaker. You're sort of creating your own rules, and not even mentioning the actual role of the creative function.


I know Fe is strong for Fi ego types. What I mean is that it's in the id block, therefore it's not mental track. It's not conscious or in the "mental ring"



Ocean Helm said:


> You're prioritizing the concept of "valuing" as it pertains to typing yourself, while not even going so far as to mention where all your Si is, which is supposed to be your base function that your creative function is serving. By that I mean you're focusing on the more peripheral part of Socionics while ignoring it's Jungian core. You sure talk a lot about your F function, but how about that S function which is supposedly what predominates above all, and what your F function serves? I don't see any reason to think that you have a dominant S function, because you sure haven't given one.
> 
> Fi, *relational ethics* is not about "me only". Of course you're not going to see yourself as Fi first when you are viewing it as something like that. SEIs are actually going to be more "me only" than EIIs because they lead with sensing perception which is almost inherently self-centered, based on one's subjective experience rather than a form of ethics.


You've misunderstood my point about the me only thing lol. I don't this is a good method for finding type though, what about the actual functions themselves?



Ocean Helm said:


> No you didn't. You just explained Fe, and yes if Fe was in a leading position, then you'd have a good point, but it's not. From what I see, you are building your image of SEI mainly around something other than the lead and subjective irrational Si.


Just because I'm not talking about Si doesn't mean i'm not SEI. But I was also referring to Si in that example - causing a tension in the atmosphere makes me feel uncomfortable, therefore it probably does for everyone else too. 



Ocean Helm said:


> It leads with ethics, how can it not? Fi is basically just subjective Fe, just as Fe is basically just subjective Fi. Like I said, the focus is different, but it addresses mostly the same kinds of things.












what do you mean fi is subjective fe, fe is subjective fi



Ocean Helm said:


> Actually a ton of people will fit that definition, but they are mainly extraverts. But yes Fi is more focused on the psychological distance, *one person at a time, which is, as you say "about one to one*".


SX instinct? 



Ocean Helm said:


> When did I say I used tests for this anyway?


Erm...you posted your test results and mentioned tests you've taken



Ocean Helm said:


> Yes, the first time I took a test, I did it blindly, not knowing anything about Socionics, in response to an argument about whether or not I was INTP or INTJ. I thought the former, another person into Socionics thought the latter. I got ILI and then he somehow took it to mean something about MBTI, which upon gathering more knowledge on the topic, I find inherently silly.
> 
> I used the Zhilkin dichotomy tool here (link) only for non-quadra related Reinin dichotomies just out of curiosity to see where the dichotomies I related to would lead me. I was left with ILI and EIE. I don't put any real weight in Reinin dichotomies, but the point is that it's just another thing that leads me in the same direction.
> 
> I read about Gulenko's temperaments and I am clearly IP there too. I'm a p in Jungian dichotomies too, which at the time I thought meant J but I didn't relate to the j one which I thought meant P.
> 
> I also think it's pretty silly to differentiate between IxTx types using the merry/serious dichotomy as being IxTx almost always leads to a more serious nature, but this is how some people view quadras, and I am definitely on the serious side, as well as the democratic one. These are concepts that were introduced to me by other people, and I didn't even know what types they were supposed to represent, so self-typing bias couldn't factor into this at all.
> 
> This would be relevant if I actually were relying on tests (there are actually two weird tests which can give me LII or ILE, which make tests as a whole actually question my type more than anything else), but I've actually read a lot of things "blindly" (as in without the prior knowledge needed to shape how I relate to them myself), and in every single case it led to ILI as a prime option.


That Zhilkin tool is basically a test too. 
I don't care about the reinin dichotomies either, nor does anyone else I've seen who knows about socionics. And never heard of Gulenko's temperaments, though I find his descriptions for each type very much based on stereotype/behaviour

Quadra values are simply the valued functions, like Alpha = Ne Si Fe Ti 
Basically I've never discussed dichotomies with anyone. Most people seem to ignore them.

Even if their was no self typing bias, tests tend to be unreliable in general. They're better used for narrowing down types. I used a questionnaire, where my valued functions became quite clear. If you're curious here's the questionnaire i used (which has been answered);
https://pastebin.com/2dF5zZ1H



Ocean Helm said:


> Vibes combined with how you type yourself in other areas, which match with the vibes that I get (well I'd actually guess INFJ first but if you think you're ISFJ then it seems believable enough). All except the Socionics type.


If you don't agree with my socionics type that's just your opinion, everyone has them. Can't say I agree with your reasons though, seems like you're jumping to conclusions a lot.


----------



## Wisteria

ninja'd again

you can skip me!


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

Bloody hell, don't INTPs make things even more complicated?​


----------



## Pippo

ENFP



Brick said:


> Just a speculation btw, in where are a few examples of Fe in my interaction?


Prior to the current persona you're wearing, you were very socially courteous, peace-keeping, and smiley. The best way to put it is that it radiated from your interactions.


----------



## Bastard

Carolus Rex said:


> you were very socially courteous, peace-keeping, and smiley. The best way to put it is that it radiated from your interactions.


Hitler had a strong Fe and wasn't any of those things. Just saying.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> ENFP
> 
> 
> Prior to the current persona you're wearing, you were very socially courteous, peace-keeping, and smiley. The best way to put it is that it radiated from your interactions.


I wouldn't say peace-keeping too much, but hey man, you can't meme here as much anyways so nice guy me went up.


----------



## Pippo

Bastard said:


> Hitler had a strong Fe and wasn't any of those things. Just saying.


I use Te and I'm rarely interested in the practical applications of my projects and ideas.


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> Hitler had a strong Fe and wasn't any of those things. Just saying.


agreed, Fe =/= niceness.

You have some cyinical FJs out there in the world


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> agreed, Fe =/= niceness.
> 
> You have some cyinical FJs out there in the world


You also ignored that it was very apparent in your first-type me thread.

I can bring excerpts here if you want.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> You also ignored that it was very apparent in your first-type me thread.
> 
> I can bring excerpts here if you want.


go ahead.


----------



## Crowbo

True, but you seem more like a Fe user.


----------



## Reila

Bastard said:


> Hitler had a strong Fe and wasn't any of those things. Just saying.


Hitler's type is nothing confirmed, just speculation. 

Skip me.


----------



## AshOrLey

Them drama lovin Fe'ers


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> agreed, Fe =/= niceness.
> 
> You have some cyinical FJs out there in the world


Nice work. Have a cookie.



Carolus Rex said:


> You also ignored that it was very apparent in your first-type me thread..


I don't really care to be honest. I just don't like silly caricatures.


----------



## Enoch

Most people in the world today are worse than Hitler ever was, if not just as bad.​


----------



## AshOrLey

XNFP.



Bastard said:


> I just don't like silly caricatures.


They are the worst


----------



## Ocean Helm

Bastard said:


> Hitler had a strong Fe and wasn't any of those things. Just saying.


Hitler was above all a Si type, living in his subjective reality. I don't really get what kind of Fe people see in Hitler.

It seems to be more related to "Fe = magical charisma powers" but it was his own inner intensity which drew people to him, not some kind of consciously radiating Feeling, like Martin Luther King perhaps.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Declaring yourself a bastard or bitch is something I only recall seeing ESTPs do, so I'd say that raises the probability.

Edit: ninja'd by about five people, lol, because typing on this phone is so awkward at the moment. That was for @Bastard


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## Rydori

Ocean Helm said:


> Hitler was above all a Si type, living in his subjective reality. I don't really get what kind of Fe people see in Hitler.


Ummm, Ni vision?


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> go ahead.


I appear to have mistaken your first type-me thread for others, but I'll use it anyway.



Brick said:


> _3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?_
> 
> I honestly would not mind the afterparty if it's not too late, however if it's really late I would rather just go home and have a rest. If the driver really wants me to go, I may be inclined to say yes
> 
> _4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?_
> 
> I won't say anything because I do not want to argue with my friend, so I would be upset what they said, but I wouldn't fight against what they said unless it was really really offensive or harsh.
> 
> _5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?_
> 
> I would try to ignore it and not get involve with it, If it's something I won't like essentially,
> I dont want to see it
> 
> 6. _What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?_
> 
> I honestly don't know what I value much, perhaps friendship,clarity and loyalty are my biggest values. I value you friendship and loyalty, well because it's an important bond with people I essentially care about and I don't want to leave their side.


These all show traces of Fe.



Brick said:


> *Section 2.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, when I talk naturally, I try to use hand gesture naturally to help say what I mean since it kind of helps me to explain stuff much more easily. If you were to see me explain something technically, I would use hand gestures to describe the process of what to do so the other person won't blank out. I always try to make eye contact with the person I'm talking to unless I'm super scared or shy to talk to them, then I would just look at one spot or glare a bit while talking to sooth my fear from talking to this new person. I don't do this as often anymore.
> 
> Hmm, this is actually really hard thinking about it. Well the best part of my personality I guess is that I can be super nice and welcoming at times despite who the person is. I can't really judge people in front of them since it's really rude and not nice at all unless they're being a complete fucking idiot and they're asking for it. If not I'll be probably the nicest person to you, well I'll pull a few pranks on you and stuff but other than that I'll still be nice to you. I can also be quite forgiving of people if they do the wrong thing, I'll give them another chance to redeem themselves since everyone makes mistakes in the first place,so just make sure they make up for it.
> 
> 
> Having no money, having no friends or family at all,being ignored by everyone and a primitive society.
> 
> Yes quite a bit when I want to be formal, especially when I'm in public and I'm speaking to people I don't know I want to use common courtesy as much as possible. I don't want to be perceived as rude or a jackass in general. As for actively seeking to connect with other people, not really to be honest. But if they're seeking to connect to me I'm more than happy to connect to them and comfort them. I'm not really a confident person to include others in our group and I lead that to others. I'm more of a conformist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, not really. If people are suddenly arguing with each other I could feel affected as well and I just want it to stop. I don't want people to argue around since it makes me really uncomfortable. I would just walk away to try avoid this conflict, if it's two really close friends arguing I would have no choice but to stop them from arguing with each other since I don't want my two close friends to suddenly become enemies and hate each other.


As do these.





Bastard said:


> I don't really care to be honest. I just don't like silly caricatures.


The only way to say this that comes to mind is "I wasn't talking to you."


----------



## AshOrLey

Wasn't Hitler abused and said to have potentially suffered a mental illness or something

Can't type people with mental illnesses, I've tried


----------



## Crowbo

AshOrLey said:


> Hitler is enfp


This is






CORRECT!!!!


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> I don't mind it just as long as my ass doesn't get whooping.


Doesn't like getting ass whopped? Fe dom.


----------



## Ocean Helm

AshOrLey said:


> Hitler is enfp


No way, he's ESTJ, type 6w8.


----------



## Crowbo

Bastard said:


> I love conflict.


agreed!


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> How?
> 
> Let's also not forget that Hitler lived in Vienna which, at the time, had a largely anti-Semitic populace, thus fueling his hatred for the Jews.
> 
> Fi...where?


Exactly, his hatred of the Jew was not personal to him but merely what he observed in the ongoings of the society around him.

If I am correct it happened quite suddenly and was dependent on the external environment, which is extraverted feeling, introverted feeling would've appeared to be more as a grudge that had grown within him since young.


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> Doesn't like getting ass whopped? Fe dom.


nah them Te doms don't want it, they're secretly pussies.


----------



## Pippo

Bastard said:


> I love conflict.


The above is not an asshole, and therefore, a counter-example.
@Brick


----------



## Turi

AshOrLey said:


> Hitler is enfp


Sure he's not R.Kelly?


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> nah them Te doms don't want it, they're secretly pussies.


Called somebody a "pussy," Se dom.


----------



## Crowbo

Ghandi's an ENTJ folks! You heard it here first!


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> The above is not an asshole, and therefore, a counter-example.
> 
> @Brick


I'm flattered.


----------



## Literally Gone

Ocean Helm said:


> As @Turi said that's just talking about the process of manipulation, an effective method to accomplish his goals, not anything to do with values.


Please enlighten us to Hitler's values.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Ocean Helm

I wonder if this is what a CelebrityTypes/IDRLabs brainstorming session looks like, trying to figure out what quotes to cherry-pick to troll the world.


----------



## AshOrLey

Hitler is entj


----------



## Literally Gone

Bastard said:


> Doesn't like getting ass whopped? Fe dom.


Nah, he's just into the kinkiest stuff... must be Ne...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> Called somebody a "pussy," Se dom.


feking Se dom ill fite u bruv, u ded 2 me feggot


----------



## mp2

Turi said:


> People think Hitler was an Fe type because he played on people's emotions but emotions aren't related to typology and people fail to understand he used emotional manipulation as a tool, group values weren't his driving force.
> 
> His driving force was his his own personal values and in my completely uneducated opinion I'd peg him as an ISFP, turbulent in accordance with the 16personalities system, even, however I do like @Ocean Helms suggestion for Si.
> 
> Perhaps INFP-Si (Fi-Si preferred) subtype or ISTJ-Fi (Si-Fi preferred) subtype are best fits.


_Thank you,_ I agree 100% percent. It comes up here a lot and all over the internets that Hitler was an INFJ, but he's always been an obvious ISFP to me. 

The person above, sure.


----------



## Enoch

I am right and all of you are wrong.


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> Nah, he's just into the kinkiest stuff... must be Ne...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


nah im inno af.


----------



## Krayfish

Yup


----------



## AshOrLey

Knave said:


> I knew Hitler when he lived in Argentina in the 1980's when he was in his 90's--sweet old man, definitely an ESFJ.
> 
> Do you guys realize how ridiculous it is in arguing the type of a mentally deranged lunatic that died in the 40's? Or maybe he was something completely different underneath the facade of what his persona represented. You're in bizarro world theory toppled over theory as if anybody could possibly have an ounce of insight into Hitler's fucking MBTI type.


----------



## Bastard

Crowbo said:


> I think Moses was an ENTP


Yeha. Keirsey ain't got shit to say about the older Mo.


----------



## Literally Gone

Hitler escaped to Argentina and then lived the rest of his life in south America.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> Hitler escaped to Argentina and then lived the rest of his life in south America.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


And that's why he's ENFP!


----------



## Crowbo

David was an ENTP cause he came through with the odds stacked against him.


----------



## Literally Gone

Why does anyone bother trying to type a bunch of full of shit biblical figures?!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori




----------



## AshOrLey

More proof of ENFP for Hitler


----------



## mp2

Knave said:


> I knew Hitler when he lived in Argentina in the 1980's when he was in his 90's--sweet old man, definitely an ESFJ.
> 
> Do you guys realize how ridiculous it is in arguing the type of a mentally deranged lunatic that died in the 40's? Or maybe he was something completely different underneath the facade of what his persona represented. You're in bizarro world theory toppled over theory as if anybody could possibly have an ounce of insight into Hitler's fucking MBTI type.


Oh yeah, I do realize how ridiculous it is. But I think you can easily make the same argument for any aspect of typology, or even the entire theory in general. Of course there's really no way to _know_ what Hitler's type was beyond a shadow of a doubt, and his lunacy and no longer being amongst the living does complicate things a bit, but it's still interesting to theorize what his type may or may not have been based on what we know about his life and based on the assumption that everyone does fit within one type. He very well could have been an ENFP or ISTJ or something else for all we know, but to me INFJ seems low down on the list and ISFP seems pretty high. :thinking:

That's my whole goal for developing time travel. Not to go back in time to kill Hitler, but to sit him down, give him a few questionnaires, maybe have some coffee and ask him about his life, and go from there. Then I might get a slightly better idea of what his type may have been, and, of course, immediately destroy the time machine. You know, to save humanity and wrong hands and what not.


----------



## Literally Gone

mp2 said:


> Oh yeah, I do realize how ridiculous it is. But I think you can easily make the same argument for any aspect of typology, or even the entire theory in general. Of course there's really no way to _know_ what Hitler's type was beyond a shadow of a doubt, and his lunacy and no longer being amongst the living does complicate things a bit, but it's still interesting to theorize what his type may or may not have been based on what we know about his life and based on the assumption that everyone does fit within one type. He very well could have been an ENFP or ISTJ or something else for all we know, but to me INFJ seems low down on the list and ISFP seems pretty high. :thinking:
> 
> That's my whole goal for developing time travel. Not to go back in time to kill Hitler, but to sit him down, give him a few questionnaires, maybe have some coffee and ask him about his life, and go from there. Then I might get a slightly better idea of what his type may have been, and, of course, immediately destroy the time machine. You know, to save humanity and wrong hands and what not.


Rather a waste of resources then...
We should definitely bring him to our time and let him see what's become of the world...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## mp2

Literally God said:


> Rather a waste of resources then...
> We should definitely bring him to our time and let him see what's become of the world...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Time machines only fit one person at a time and can't be used by other individuals after you use it once. Everybody knows that. :mellow:


----------



## Literally Gone

mp2 said:


> Time machines only fit one person at a time and can't be used by other individuals after you use it once. Everybody knows that. :mellow:


Where did you get that idea from?! 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Honestly, I typed myself by comparing myself to Ellen DeGeneres and saying 'whatever type Ellen DeGeneres is, I am'.

Please do not tell me she is mistyped as well


----------



## mp2

Literally God said:


> Where did you get that idea from?!
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Oh yeah, everyone doesn't know this yet. Forget I said anything. :disturbed: 

Quick, lets talk about Caligula's type or something. He was such a......some type, he had to be. Tell me what Caligula was, tell me, damnit!! :frustrating: 

@Enoch ENFP seems to fit well enough.


----------



## Turi

Enoch said:


> Honestly, I typed myself by comparing myself to Ellen DeGeneres and saying 'whatever type Ellen DeGeneres is, I am'.
> 
> Please do not tell me she is mistyped as well


Some science for you:


----------



## Crowbo

Haven't seen your posts in a while so not sure yet.

ninjad


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> Honestly, I typed myself by comparing myself to Ellen DeGeneres and saying 'whatever type Ellen DeGeneres is, I am'.
> 
> Please do not tell me she is mistyped as well


I typed myself based on Deadpool, Iron Man, and George Carlin...
And @Goetterdaemmerung typed himself based on Hitler...
No way they could be mistyped...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Some science for you:


Why you peeping @Carolus Rex sister bruv? she busy bruv.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Some science for you:


Some science for you, my bro.


----------



## Knave

turi said:


> some science for you:


lol!


----------



## Pippo

You were not honest, and the more you take a test, the less accurate it becomes.


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> You were not honest, and the more you take a test, the less accurate it becomes.


I was bloody honest I assure you.

It is tertiary Ni Historical.


----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


> I SWEAR TO YOU I WAS HONEST, YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE ME, BUT I WAS HONEST


Conglaturations!


----------



## Knave

An ISFP with excellent use of Ne and Ni, haha. That would be quite the specimen


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> I was bloody honest I assure you.
> 
> It is tertiary Ni Historical.


Why do people always focus on the first half or portion of my statements?


----------



## Bastard

Carolus Rex said:


> Why do people always focus on the first half or portion of my statements?


Terrible prose. :tongue:


----------



## Enoch

Carolus Rex said:


> Why do people always focus on the first half or portion of my statements?


But tertiary Ni would account for this, as @Crowbo reasoned.

Tertiary Ni believes you are whatever you are at any given time.


----------



## Rydori

Fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

lol Damn post jump. That was at Enoch ....Who gives a fuck.


----------



## Knave

ENIGMA15 said:


> Who gives a fuck.


People who want babies


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Knave said:


> People who want babies


lol good for them however, I think being on the forum would be diminishing the outcome.


----------



## Crowbo

Knave said:


> People who want babies


And overpopulation. Yay!!!


----------



## Knave

ENIGMA15 said:


> lol good for them however, I think being on the forum would be diminishing the outcome.


Okay then, that frisbee sailed over yours and @Crowbo's head


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> Okay then, that frisbee sailed over yours and @ENIGMA15's head


----------



## AshOrLey

Knave said:


> Okay then, that frisbee sailed over yours and @Crowbo's head


Ow! Who threw this.


----------



## Enoch

@Turi, remember when you used to type me as ISFP?

Why did you change?

Please return to your old sense and see that you were right in the first place.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


> And overpopulation. Yay!!!


I can think of two that I hope never procreate.


----------



## Knave

ENIGMA15 said:


> I can think of two that I hope never procreate.


 @Enoch and I have already made a baby together


----------



## Pippo

Knave said:


> @Enoch and I have already made a baby together


>inb4 traps replace women

we have evolved


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Knave said:


> Okay then, that frisbee sailed over yours and @Crowbo's head


Do I look like I have a fucking wagging tail? I don't do frisbees. Appears it went over yours...


----------



## Enoch

Brick said:


> If anyone here can guess my 5 previous names they win.


Brick, Boombayah, Rydori, Snowdori, Emulsions.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> I mean I have had several names before and its not just limited to one, in fact I had 4 names before then
> 
> If anyone here can guess my 4 previous names they win.


Hmmm...I give. I have had one but, been called many *smirks* Tell me one I may recall


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> Hmmm...I give. I have had one but, been called many *smirks* Tell me one I may recall


"called many" 😏


I use to be called Emulsions for a bit. was typed ISTJ originally.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Enoch said:


> Brick, Boombayah, Rydori, Snowdori, Emulsions.


Ah...name and pic change...


----------



## AshOrLey

I thought one if them started with an r and it wasn't the Rydori one


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> Brick, Boombayah, Rydori, Snowdori, Emulsions.


Boombayah.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> "called many" &#55357;&#56847;
> 
> 
> I use to be called Emulsions for a bit. was typed ISTJ originally.


I will always remember that one and Snowdori...I had just started getting used to Rydori lol


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> I will always remember that one and Snowdori...I had just started getting used to Rydori lol


The ____dori line will continue maybe. 

unless I'm fixiated on brick.

Who wants the ____dori line to continue?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> The ____dori line will continue maybe.
> 
> unless I'm fixiated on brick.
> 
> Who wants the ____dori line to continue?


Probably no association but, just keep swimming, just keep swimming


----------



## Lunacik

i just want my head to stop hurting n to notthrow up right now


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> The ____dori line will continue maybe.
> 
> unless I'm fixiated on brick.
> 
> Who wants the ____dori line to continue?


Emulsions was originally with some sort or orange or fruit avatar?


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> Emulsions was originally with some sort or orange or fruit avatar?


not fruit, it was a picture of an anime with two blades and a scarf.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

RGBCMYK said:


> i just want my head to stop hurting n to notthrow up right now


I experienced that yesterday...migraine/sinus headache/low pressure system


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> Emulsions was originally with some sort or orange or fruit avatar?


it was similar to this, I cant find the original image.


----------



## Rydori

It's funny how 5 months ago, everyone was so certain I was ISTJ when I acted.


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> It's funny how 5 months ago, everyone was so certain I was ISTJ when I acted.


youve always been a bit of a mystery to me so i troll type you like xxxx or your type is EPIC


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> It's funny how 5 months ago, everyone was so certain I was ISTJ when I acted.


lol Sorry,I am still distracted by your avatar. Not sure I recall thinking you were ISTJ


----------



## Rydori

RGBCMYK said:


> youve always been a bit of a mystery to me so i troll type you like xxxx or your type is EPIC


I mean I am one of the biggest liars on the forum and stated everything, so I wouldn't be surprised with my types flopping around with everyone agreeing XDDDDD.

My true type is a secret.


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> lol Sorry,I am still distracted by your avatar. Not sure I recall thinking you were ISTJ


Hmmm fair enough, by the way I noticed the purple text a lot, must be a habit huh?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> Hmmm fair enough, by the way I noticed the purple text a lot, must be a habit huh?


You started off as an ENTx right?


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> They think they're doing the 'right' thing. They're totally aligning themselves with the values of wider society, and acting on this.


Lack of Critical Thinking = Fe? Come on.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Lack of Critical Thinking = Fe? Come on.


Who's to say there's any lack of that at all?


----------



## Temizzle

Type 4 INFJs

Type 4 with a 3 wing: 26%
Type 4 with a 5 wing: 74%

A significant proportion of INFJs identified 4 as their Enneagram type. Though the 4 type is most strongly correlated with the introverted feeling cognitive function, it is plausible that the combination of introverted intuition and extroverted feeling could mimic Fi in many ways, resulting in the type 4 INFJ. That being said, it must also be considered that an alarming number of IxFPs tend to mistake themselves for INFJs, which is likely reflected in (and skewing) the survey results.

Because the INFJ type is so rare, many individuals of this type grow up never having met another person like them. Consequently, they may come to base their very identity off the fact that they are unlike everyone else – a trait that is at the core of the individualist type. The type 4 INFJ is likely to distinguish him or herself intellectually – priding themselves on learning, reading about and understanding the world in a more intricate fashion than those around them. This type may have particular trouble exercising their extroverted feeling function, as their individualistic personality prevents them from divulging too much of themselves to others – fearing that if they do, they will be misunderstood by others and viewed in a way that is contrary to their true selves. They may be highly guarded in nature, wanting others only to see their best and most brilliant work, which they are certain reflects their true thoughts.

At their core, the type 4 INFJs believe that they are worthy only insofar as they are fascinating and unique. They are constantly moving away from feelings of worthlessness and toward feelings of individuality. They are most like their Fi-dominant friends the INFPs.


----------



## Pippo

Sure


----------



## Turi

I throw some Kanye lyrics in my sig and switch from a type 6 to a type 4.
Nice.
'cept, I'm a very strong 5.
@Carolus Rex - ISTP.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Clearly not, probably not even in his own system which happens to be nothing like MBTI.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

@Brick estj luulz



Ocean Helm said:


> Clearly not, probably not even in his own system which happens to be nothing like MBTI.


You're entire argument against my type is that I don't fit some preconceived Ti notion in your head of what any type is, and you attempt to support that with little snippets from here and there, but the simple fact is you're far too focused on the minutia - single posts (or more commonly single phrases from single posts), small details - you don't step back to see the bigger picture, which is required if you want to be able to type people with any kind of accuracy beyond simply being 'accurate' to one specific post.

Every post you come across, you take it at face value and super literal, this feeds into your little Ti framework and confirms 'suspicions' you've had all along that the _entire world_ is comprised of INTPs.

After observing you for a while, I find it _highly _unlikely that you prefer Ne - where are the connections? Where's the wild assumptions? Where are the possibilities and ideas? Completely non-existent.
You're clearly a Ti dominant - an inflexible one at that, dominant J to the core.

It makes no sense you would prefer Ne, because to prefer Ne means you must have an aversion for wanting to organize observable data and information from the real-world - which is like, your #1 hobby.

@Ocean Helm is _not _an INTP, which is absolutely _*hilarious *_considering how obsessed he is with forcing everyone else to be one.


----------



## Lunacik

probably not to Brick. could be.


----------



## Rydori

RGBCMYK said:


> probably not to Brick. could be. im starting to pick up on more t, but not t dom i think.


Wait, could you clarify please, you’re saying “probably to not to brick, could be?”, so your referring to me or at @Turi?

I’m having trouble understanding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> Wait, could you clarify please, you’re saying “probably to not to brick, could be?”, so your referring to me or at @Turi?
> 
> I’m having trouble understanding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im sort of just ignoring turi bc of drama llamas and emphasis on valuing my time, that was all you.
i retracted the t thing but didnt edit in time.

still a mystery.


----------



## Rydori

RGBCMYK said:


> im sort of just ignoring turi bc of drama llamas and emphasis on valuing my time, that was all you.
> i retracted the t thing but didnt edit in time.
> 
> still a mystery.


Indeed a mystery type I am

Correctly typed for you being INTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Doubtful @RGBCMYK introverts her judging - she prefers others to see what she has to say, as evidenced above and in _numerous _other posts (that I have indeed witnessed) whereby she says something, and edits/retracts it soon after.

She _wants _others to see these posts, wants others to see what she thinks/feels - this is testing the environment to see whether her views etc are accepted by others, or it could simply be to get those thoughts etc out there and off of her mind - either way, it's _not _Ti or Fi.

Incorrectly typed as an INTP.


@Brick - from this thread, there is so much information that would genuinely support ESTJ.
I'm not going to dissect the entire thing, but I'm definitely sticking to ESTJ - even the sections that appear stereotypically 'Se' are actually 'Si' when you think about them in context - stock standard ESTJ.

Here's a little Te for y'all:



> *Do you find you are impatient with regards to efficiency?
> Again, consider this also at a smaller scale - for example, do you prefer to rush through whatever chores that need to be done, so they're out the way?*
> 
> Holy shit yes, I would rush something so hard sometimes if I don't want to do it at all because I don't want to them all day, I have better stuff to do than waste time and do chores the whole day. I absolute hate it when my parents gave me a whole list of chores because it was a waste of a day in where I could be doing other stuff than washing the dishes or folding the clothes. I want it out of the way.





> *Do you find yourself taking over certain tasks because you know you can do it quicker?
> This might be as mundane as telling your partner or friend, that you'll do the dishes - because you know they'll take forever and it's just 'better' for you to do it, and smash 'em out ASAP so they're done.*
> 
> Yep, If they can't do it for shit I'll take over them since it'll annoy me I guess. I mean I'm not a fan of doing chores, but if they have no idea how to do it I might as well take the task because I don't want them doing it wrong and suddenly making stuff worse.



..and, Si - this appears Se on the surface, but, it ain't:



> *Do you find yourself engaging in the sounds, colours, textures, scents and tastes of your environment - i.e, enjoying what you are currently experiencing, most of the time?*
> 
> Absolutely. bring me the city and I'll notice the smell of fried chicken from the Chinese restaurant or the sweet fragrance of coffee from the cafe. I essentially love eating food because of the taste of it. However I only really eat something if it aesthetically looks good for some reason. Like if you were to give me food that doesn't look as appealing I'm not going to touch or eat it unfortunately. Essentially, I love going in holidays because of all the things I see essentially. For example I went to the USA once and went to Arizona and saw the grand canyon. The view was absolutely beautful. It was like a whole another world with the rock formations and stuff.
> 
> As for sounds, if we're talking about loud hit music, I can't stop but to jam to it sometimes. I love hearing music that is catchy in beat because of how good it sounds physically.


Look at how much you relate observable information to yourself - total introvertion of le sensation - you'll only eat something if it looks aesthetically good in accordance to you - don't bring something that doesn't appeal to you, and you won't try it.

This is Si. It looks like Fi and Se, but Si has a certain 'feeling-tone' to it - this isn't detailing somebody who loves to gather more and more new observable information from the environment, it's somebody who zones in on observable information from the environment and relates it to the self. 

Re: 'loud hit music' - what determines whether it's a 'hit'?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

RGBCMYK said:


> i couldnt even listen to it all.
> 
> what do you think about mbtv / chad crandall / damon grey?
> @Aluminum Frost


I need to catch up on them. I actually haven't researched mbti in awhile so I forgot alot of stuff. I watched some of his videos in the past and thought they were insightful. Seems like he knows what he's talking about unlike most of the people in the community.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Doubtful @RGBCMYK introverts her judging - she prefers others to see what she has to say, as evidenced above and in _numerous _other posts (that I have indeed witnessed) whereby she says something, and edits/retracts it soon after.
> 
> She _wants _others to see these posts, wants others to see what she thinks/feels - this is testing the environment to see whether her views etc are accepted by others, or it could simply be to get those thoughts etc out there and off of her mind - either way, it's _not _Ti or Fi.
> 
> Incorrectly typed as an INTP.
> 
> 
> @Brick - from this thread, there is so much information that would genuinely support ESTJ.
> I'm not going to dissect the entire thing, but I'm definitely sticking to ESTJ - even the sections that appear stereotypically 'Se' are actually 'Si' when you think about them in context - stock standard ESTJ.
> 
> Here's a little Te for y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and, Si - this appears Se on the surface, but, it ain't:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how much you relate observable information to yourself - total introvertion of le sensation - you'll only eat something if it looks aesthetically good in accordance to you - don't bring something that doesn't appeal to you, and you won't try it.
> 
> This is Si. It looks like Fi and Se, but Si has a certain 'feeling-tone' to it - this isn't detailing somebody who loves to gather more and more new observable information from the environment, it's somebody who zones in on observable information from the environment and relates it to the self.
> 
> Re: 'loud hit music' - what determines whether it's a 'hit'?


Turi, just stop. Your system has more flaws than the grant stacks. And everything you accuse others of doing you yourself do. You'll argue someones type mostly because of one little piece of information but then say we're nitpicking when we give you multiple pieces of evidence that point towards INFJ 6. You fit 6 so well but you say "No I'm 5 cause I liek 2 lurn"

Also on a side-note it's a stereotype but you match INFJs in how they construct arguments. Many I've come across go by this weird horoscope type logic that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Temizzle

A respectable ISTP


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> I watched some of his videos in the past and thought they were insightful. Seems like he knows what he's talking about unlike most of the people in the community.


Absolutely, there's a lot of uneducated people out there spouting off their points of view etc even when they _haven't done much research_ and have _forgotten a lot of stuff_, isn't there?

What you're saying really does make me question ISTP as your true type - Se is all about gathering information etc, ala, research - I find it very interesting to hear you say you haven't researched in a while, yet you've still been on here chipping in your 2p.

That idea doesn't line up with Ti-Se, at all - have you considered INTP?

I'm just wondering if instead of Se and actually gathering information, you basically just make the connections and associations up in your head as you go - which would be more accurately reflected in Ti-Ne or Ne-Ti.
It doesn't fit Se, anyway.


----------



## AshOrLey

Mabs


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Turi, just stop. Your system has more flaws than the grant stacks. And everything you accuse others of doing you yourself do. You'll argue someones type mostly because of one little piece of information but then say we're nitpicking when we give you multiple pieces of evidence that point towards INFJ 6. You fit 6 so well but you say "No I'm 5 cause I liek 2 lurn"
> 
> Also on a side-note it's a stereotype but you match INFJs in how they construct arguments. Many I've come across go by this weird horoscope type logic that doesn't make much sense.


Point the flaws out - you're typed as an ISTP - utilize your Se to gather the required information, and put it all together with your Ti in a way that makes sense - even if it's just to you.

Identify the flaws and posit a constructive argument that supports your position.
You seem to chime in a whole bunch of opinions, and there's literally no foundations - you constantly attempt to berate me for this which is more than a little hypocritical - so I'd love to see how it's supposed to be done.

Make sure you cite all your sources, which if you're using Se to gather information, shouldn't be too hard due to you literally having them right there in front of you as you construct the argument.


I'm not entirely sure where you and multiple other posters get off on clean lying - quote exactly where I have ever said anybody was 'nit-picking'. 
Use your Se. Go gather the information. Find the quote.

You and a couple of other posters here, are so completely and utterly full of it it's ridiculous - it's constant lies.
There's no substance to the accusations - and every time I call you and them out on it, I am never, _ever _provided with a source or a quote.

Not once - I need to see proof. Satisfy my Te. Show me your reasoning. Literally show me the reasoning behind both how the system I'm utilizing is more flawed than the Grant stack - and also the reasoning behind stating I claim others are 'nitpicking'.


----------



## Temizzle

Probably although INFP + 1 is a weird combo. But your avatar lol


----------



## Mr Castelo

@Turi type me

The abover user is most likely not correctly typed whoever that is.


----------



## Enoch

@Turi type me


----------



## Literally Gone

Mr Castelo said:


> @Turi type me
> 
> The abover user is most likely not correctly typed whoever that is.


Love ya too Cas. INTJ!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> You didn't prove how I'm N or F, you're too subjective and loyal. INFJ 6


too loyal to 'questionable sources' if you ask me. Could be found from the alleyway garbage bin for all we know.


----------



## mightynim

Yes.
@Carolus Rex could be either INTP or ISTP. Leaning toward ISTP.


----------



## Enoch

Three word phrase that is said the most, the most heartfelt words ever and a song that all of us will once in our lifetimes sing: 


* *




'Turi type me'


----------



## Rydori

mightynim said:


> Yes.
> @Carolus Rex could be either INTP or ISTP. Leaning toward ISTP.


who is that smoked figure in ur avatar?
hes gonna die from lung cancer.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> INFJ 6w5 sp/so


INFJ, eh, okay everybody seems to think that.
Re: Type 6, however, that's actually my second-least likely Enneagram type.



Aluminum Frost said:


> You didn't prove how I'm N or F, you're too subjective and loyal. INFJ 6


Well, you're not an S or a T, so that kind of narrows it down a bit.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> INFJ, eh, okay everybody seems to think that.
> Re: Type 6, however, that's actually my second-least likely Enneagram type.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're not an S or a T, so that kind of narrows it down a bit.


Nope, give me evidence, not your subjective interpretation


----------



## mightynim

Brick said:


> who is that smoked figure in ur avatar?
> hes gonna die from lung cancer.


That's Worsley. He died of everything failure.


----------



## Rydori

mightynim said:


> That's Worsley. He died of everything failure.


fuck.


----------



## Enoch

Could I be an internet INTJ?


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> Could I be an internet INTJ?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


no ur internet ENFP ya fucking goose.


----------



## mightynim

Brick said:


> fuck.


Hahaha

That's how you focken dooy


----------



## Rydori

Brick is 100% an INFP - Straw Poll

vote fggts


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Nope, give me evidence, not your subjective interpretation


It's evidenced in your entire post history, you're driven by your personal values - to the point you literally try to harass me on other websites, and you don't do any kinds of research to support your positions, you don't use facts, evidence, data, and you don't even provide them when asked, because all of the connections you make are being done using your Ne.

There is no way you are an ST type. None. 
You don't prefer Se or Si, and you don't prefer Ti or Te.


----------



## Enoch

@Turi type me


----------



## mightynim

https://strawpoll.com/sa26821e


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> It's evidenced in your entire post history, you're driven by your personal values - to the point you literally try to harass me on other websites, and you don't do any kinds of research to support your positions, you don't use facts, evidence, data, and you don't even provide them when asked, because all of the connections you make are being done using your Ne.
> 
> There is no way you are an ST type. None.
> You don't prefer Se or Si, and you don't prefer Ti or Te.


Turi, this is your subjective interpretation. I asked for evidence


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> Brick is 100% an INFP - Straw Poll
> 
> vote fggts


You are an NP without doubt.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> I'd comply, but you never have, so I think I'll just fire subjective fire with subjective fire.


I've yet to see any instances of objectivity from you.


----------



## mightynim

Which is the best enneagram test that you guy know of?


----------



## Enoch

mightynim said:


> Which is the best enneagram test that you guy know of?


http://pstypes.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/pstypes-enneagram-test.html?m=1


----------



## CultOfPersonality

lol, just untypeable. 

probably ENFP.


----------



## Firelily

I'm going with happy type


----------



## Enoch

I'm going with an authentic smile type.


----------



## Firelily

i'm going with cutiepie type


----------



## Literally Gone

Sweetheart type of course!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Firelily

the awesome type is right for you


----------



## Rydori

correct.


----------



## Crowbo

I'm going with the ground type


----------



## Rydori

Crowbo said:


> I'm going with the ground type


the ground is lava.


----------



## Temizzle

Not sure anymore


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yep, mister cat is ENTJ


----------



## Rydori

unknown is best type.


----------



## Ronney

Exfp


----------



## Turi

@Brick - ESTJ.



Aluminum Frost said:


> I've yet to see any instances of objectivity from you.


If you'll open your eyes, you will come to realize I'm one of the most objective people on this entire forum.


* *





I have consistently searched for objective truth, this is the heart of any and all dilemmas I have shared on the forum with regards to my type - I want objective truth above all else, accuracy.

My views will always adapt to what the statistics and evidence suggests, as opposed to clinging to any subjective notions - this is evidenced in the manner in which I switched to the dichotomy model and struck 'cognitive functions' off as non-existent and futile, once presented with information that brought the objective truth to light - of course, I'm willing to give them one more shot - and again, this supports my innate objectivity - I'm doing this _entirely _due to there being the possibility of an objective method of identifying and tracking the cognitive functions.

Which means once again, I'm am following the statistics and evidence - a small leap of faith is evident on my behalf - as we're yet to see the numbers or the full model objectivepersonality is utilizing, I can accept this - however I am interested in the cognitive functions and am hopeful there's as much truth to the model as they claim, because I am definitely on board with regards to how they see the functions. 

This does not in any way indicate I _believe _in the functions. 
That won't happen, until research and studies etc prove their existence.

My entire deal with the P/J divide, which I've been rallying against for however long, is due to the flaws it creates and how it messes with the wider social views on what the functions are - i.e that an INTJ, if they lead with Ni like they supposedly do, can't really be a Judger via dichotomy, etc etc so on and so forth that story goes.
It dives into so much misinformation out there by people who are clearly say, INFPs - they test as Judgers so why wouldn't they be dominant judgers - talking about their 'Ni' and their life as an INFJ etc.. I rally against all of that because it's simply untrue.

Of course, I like to dismiss @Ocean Helm and sweep whatever he has to say clean under the rug even though he raises some good points - I am as objective about myself as humanly possible. 
Only times I'm not, is when I'm _intentionally _not being objective i.e trolling, and I do this IRL and online, yes I realize this is against forum rules.

Whenever you people think 'ha, look at this! a contradiction! I got you!' just know, that I am _fully _aware. 
I know exactly what I've said in the past. I know exactly the positions and stance I've taken.

Simple truth is - with new information, new facts, new evidence, I'll alter my views and stances to adapt to what is the most _objective _truth - this is something I've done my entire life - _yes_, this will appear as me saying X one day, then reading something from various credible sources that contradicts that, and me changing my views the next day in light of the new evidence - this imo, is how we all should be - adapt to new evidence and facts, don't just stick your head in the sand and live in subjectivity land.

I'm simply not bothered with 'consistency' insofar as making sure things I've said always reflect the same thing - I'm only interested in what I'm saying being the truth.
Unfortunately in a field like this, where there simply is no 'truth', no 'real' way to 'prove' functions etc, well opinions are going to change here and there on what this function is or does etc etc as I observe people more and more and the ideas all synthesize into my head - which honestly, is subjective, and I don't like it - hence why I'm super keen on what objectivepersonality are doing.


This disdain for subjectivity manifests in me wanting to create my own entire system, and destroy existing ones that simply are not aligned with objective truths, facts and evidence.
I want external consistency, clean across the board - this is that function, this is what to look out for, here is a literal checklist of things to tick off, and if you tick all of these boxes then that = that function, guaranteed, no subjectivity involved, no vibes, no feels, just pure factual truths.


I'm not interested in discussing this any further, with you or anyone, in this thread or any other thread - stop following me into various threads attempting to discredit whatever I'm saying, it's not fair on our fellow forumites.

To anyone reading this - I sincerely apologize for the toxicity that has occurred.




As for 'evidence' of you lacking Ti, Te, Se and Si - how exactly am I supposed to prove something that doesn't exist?

I believe Fi dominant fits, as does inferior Te due to your complete disregard for group reasoning and objective truths - you prefer what makes sense according to you according to your own values and you run this off into outer space - I don't believe you're reason driven because if you are, well you certainly never provide any to support your position, in any thread, ever.

I don't believe you prefer Se as your perceiving function due to your aversion for real-world facts, details and data - you prefer to rely on the connections you make yourself - there is no objective truths to be found in your postings - it's all Fi ramblings, as far as I'm concerned - you even make threads fighting _against _group reasoning - evidenced in your numerous threads opposing the dichotomy (which has 50+ years of research behind it), and your thread asking whether Enneagram 6 types are 'fanboys' (based entirely on your own values and not supported by any Enneagram sources). 

The positions you take are _never _in accordance with what makes sense according to the wider group reasoning - of course, this could _almost _support Ti, except like I said - you never actually provide any reasons for the positions you take, you just spew forth an opinion, not based in any facts, research, evidence or _thought _- entirely value-driven opinions.

In summary, @Aluminum Frost is _likely _an *INFP*.
There is a slight possibility of him being _ISFP _who simply hasn't developed his Se, this idea would be supported by the folks at PersonalityHacker who believe we generally don't focus on developing our auxiliary function, even though it's where our greatest strengths lie.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

lol wat? Alu INFP? XD


----------



## Rydori

Ebola said:


> lol wat? Alu INFP? XD


im istj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> @Brick - ESTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll open your eyes, you will come to realize I'm one of the most objective people on this entire forum.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have consistently searched for objective truth, this is the heart of any and all dilemmas I have shared on the forum with regards to my type - I want objective truth above all else, accuracy.
> 
> My views will always adapt to what the statistics and evidence suggests, as opposed to clinging to any subjective notions - this is evidenced in the manner in which I switched to the dichotomy model and struck 'cognitive functions' off as non-existent and futile, once presented with information that brought the objective truth to light - of course, I'm willing to give them one more shot - and again, this supports my innate objectivity - I'm doing this _entirely _due to there being the possibility of an objective method of identifying and tracking the cognitive functions.
> 
> Which means once again, I'm am following the statistics and evidence - a small leap of faith is evident on my behalf - as we're yet to see the numbers or the full model objectivepersonality is utilizing, I can accept this - however I am interested in the cognitive functions and am hopeful there's as much truth to the model as they claim, because I am definitely on board with regards to how they see the functions.
> 
> This does not in any way indicate I _believe _in the functions.
> That won't happen, until research and studies etc prove their existence.
> 
> My entire deal with the P/J divide, which I've been rallying against for however long, is due to the flaws it creates and how it messes with the wider social views on what the functions are - i.e that an INTJ, if they lead with Ni like they supposedly do, can't really be a Judger via dichotomy, etc etc so on and so forth that story goes.
> It dives into so much misinformation out there by people who are clearly say, INFPs - they test as Judgers so why wouldn't they be dominant judgers - talking about their 'Ni' and their life as an INFJ etc.. I rally against all of that because it's simply untrue.
> 
> Of course, I like to dismiss @Ocean Helm and sweep whatever he has to say clean under the rug even though he raises some good points - I am as objective about myself as humanly possible.
> Only times I'm not, is when I'm _intentionally _not being objective i.e trolling, and I do this IRL and online, yes I realize this is against forum rules.
> 
> Whenever you people think 'ha, look at this! a contradiction! I got you!' just know, that I am _fully _aware.
> I know exactly what I've said in the past. I know exactly the positions and stance I've taken.
> 
> Simple truth is - with new information, new facts, new evidence, I'll alter my views and stances to adapt to what is the most _objective _truth - this is something I've done my entire life - _yes_, this will appear as me saying X one day, then reading something from various credible sources that contradicts that, and me changing my views the next day in light of the new evidence - this imo, is how we all should be - adapt to new evidence and facts, don't just stick your head in the sand and live in subjectivity land.
> 
> I'm simply not bothered with 'consistency' insofar as making sure things I've said always reflect the same thing - I'm only interested in what I'm saying being the truth.
> Unfortunately in a field like this, where there simply is no 'truth', no 'real' way to 'prove' functions etc, well opinions are going to change here and there on what this function is or does etc etc as I observe people more and more and the ideas all synthesize into my head - which honestly, is subjective, and I don't like it - hence why I'm super keen on what objectivepersonality are doing.
> 
> 
> This disdain for subjectivity manifests in me wanting to create my own entire system, and destroy existing ones that simply are not aligned with objective truths, facts and evidence.
> I want external consistency, clean across the board - this is that function, this is what to look out for, here is a literal checklist of things to tick off, and if you tick all of these boxes then that = that function, guaranteed, no subjectivity involved, no vibes, no feels, just pure factual truths.
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in discussing this any further, with you or anyone, in this thread or any other thread - stop following me into various threads attempting to discredit whatever I'm saying, it's not fair on our fellow forumites.
> 
> To anyone reading this - I sincerely apologize for the toxicity that has occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for 'evidence' of you lacking Ti, Te, Se and Si - how exactly am I supposed to prove something that doesn't exist?
> 
> I believe Fi dominant fits, as does inferior Te due to your complete disregard for group reasoning and objective truths - you prefer what makes sense according to you according to your own values and you run this off into outer space - I don't believe you're reason driven because if you are, well you certainly never provide any to support your position, in any thread, ever.
> 
> I don't believe you prefer Se as your perceiving function due to your aversion for real-world facts, details and data - you prefer to rely on the connections you make yourself - there is no objective truths to be found in your postings - it's all Fi ramblings, as far as I'm concerned - you even make threads fighting _against _group reasoning - evidenced in your numerous threads opposing the dichotomy (which has 50+ years of research behind it), and your thread asking whether Enneagram 6 types are 'fanboys' (based entirely on your own values and not supported by any Enneagram sources).
> 
> The positions you take are _never _in accordance with what makes sense according to the wider group reasoning - of course, this could _almost _support Ti, except like I said - you never actually provide any reasons for the positions you take, you just spew forth an opinion, not based in any facts, research, evidence or _thought _- entirely value-driven opinions.
> 
> In summary, @Aluminum Frost is _likely _an *INFP*.
> There is a slight possibility of him being _ISFP _who simply hasn't developed his Se, this idea would be supported by the folks at PersonalityHacker who believe we generally don't focus on developing our auxiliary function, even though it's where our greatest strengths lie.


I think you mean if I mindlessly agree with what you say. No objective person says "My opinions are fact and I don't have to prove it"

More of your subjective interpretations that aren't logical and haven't been proven, nice.

How do you prove something doesn't exist? Umm....proof by contradiction? The only people who say things like "You can't prove a negative" are laymen who don't know what they're talking about and don't question what they're told.


----------



## mightynim

Aluminum Frost said:


> I think you mean if I mindlessly agree with what you say. No objective person says "My opinions are fact and I don't have to prove it"
> 
> More of your subjective interpretations that aren't logical and haven't been proven, nice.
> 
> How do you prove something doesn't exist? Umm....proof by contradiction? The only people who say things like "You can't prove a negative" are laymen who don't know what they're talking about and don't question what they're told.


Speaking in absolutes could point to a lack of objectivity.


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> I think you mean if I mindlessly agree with what you say. No objective person says "My opinions are fact and I don't have to prove it"
> 
> More of your subjective interpretations that aren't logical and haven't been proven, nice.
> 
> How do you prove something doesn't exist? Umm....proof by contradiction? The only people who say things like "You can't prove a negative" are laymen who don't know what they're talking about and don't question what they're told.


this itself is a very good indication of ISTP itself, this quote. If this guy is an INFP, then pigs can probably fly and dogs can speak.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

mightynim said:


> Speaking in absolutes could point to a lack of objectivity.


"Your opinion isn't a fact" Objective or subjective statement?


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt ISTP, @mightynim but I'm not overly familiar with your posts.


----------



## Temizzle

@Aluminum Frost I don't know anymore, you definitely seem like you're trying to prove something as is the other fuck. 

Can't tell if that's type 3 or F preference


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> @Aluminum Frost I don't know anymore, you definitely seem like you're trying to prove something as is the other fuck.
> 
> Can't tell if that's type 3 or F preference


Whatever that means


----------



## Rydori

mightynim said:


> Speaking in absolutes could point to a lack of objectivity.


wouldn't it mean another thing, objectively speaking in absolute means effeciency for objectivity.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> this itself is a very good indication of ISTP itself, this quote. If this guy is an INFP, then pigs can probably fly and dogs can speak.


His response is nonsense and not even worth a reply - he didn't even read my post.

This can be evidenced right here right now, @Aluminum Frost - quote precisely, my subjective interpretation, in that post.

Note his extremely broad generalisation based off of nothing but his own opinion/values in his last sentence.
There is nothing to support such a statement, no reasoning, but there it is anyway.


----------



## Ronney

Ha ha ha. This debate in this thread looks like 2 people that realy need some metal stimulation. Go out side there's a whole world out there


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> His response is nonsense and not even worth a reply - he didn't even read my post.
> 
> This can be evidenced right here right now, @Aluminum Frost - quote precisely, my subjective interpretation, in that post.
> 
> Note his extremely broad generalisation based off of nothing but his own opinion/values in his last sentence.
> There is nothing to support such a statement, no reasoning, but there it is anyway.


Turi i think the fact that you preach DSP like gospel and say it's objective because it makes sense to you, even though it hasn't been proven while at the same time were saying functions aren't real cause they haven't been proven shows how not objective you are. And lets not even get started on all the times people have poked holes in your system.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ronney said:


> Ha ha ha. This debate in this thread looks like 2 people that realy need some metal stimulation. Go out side there's a whole world out there


It's 1 am and it's freezing out. Stop trying so hard to be cool.


----------



## Ronney

Aluminum Frost said:


> It's 1 am and it's freezing out. Stop trying so hard to be cool.


That's the best time  I don't have to pretend to be cool :wink:


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Alright I'm done responding to this kid


----------



## Rydori

Can MBTI serious get more objective?It's nothing but subjection after subjection, the 'what if' and what if'?

It's essentially petty that this subject is no other a tangled pile of mess, we have some random geezer trying to rewrite the whole bible of MBTI like he's Jesus and trying to prove that is the only correct way despite its loopholes that are quite obvious from a seeable perspective. This the problem, were having everyone here completely preaching about their own definitions that this subject has became a joke like astrology and feng shui, two very outdated subjective information that has no actual correlation to the world.


----------



## Bastard

Ronney said:


> This debate in this thread looks like 2 people that realy need some metal stimulation.


I've got your back.








Brick said:


> Can MBTI serious get more objective?It's nothing but subjection after subjection, the 'what if' and what if'?


There's no reason it should. The reason MBTI sells so well is that it's easy to administer and understand. Those who try to complicate it too much are barking up the wrong tree.

Also, you're still an ISFJ, cut that "unknown type" bullshit. :laughing:


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> I've got your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason it should. The reason MBTI sells so well is that it's easy to administer and understand. Those who try to complicate it too much are barking up the wrong tree.


yes, it should be just I/E,N/S,F/T,P/J and boom


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> Can MBTI serious get more objective?It's nothing but subjection after subjection, the 'what if' and what if'?
> 
> It's essentially petty that this subject is no other a tangled pile of mess, we have some random geezer trying to rewrite the whole bible of MBTI like he's Jesus and trying to prove that is the only correct way despite its loopholes that are quite obvious from a seeable perspective. This the problem, were having everyone here completely preaching about their own definitions that this subject has became a joke like astrology and feng shui, two very outdated subjective information that has no actual correlation to the world.


Rather than leaning on this thread to type yourself I would recommend testing and re testing yourself overtime + reading more.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Turi i think the fact that you preach DSP like gospel and say it's objective because it makes sense to you, even though it hasn't been proven while at the same time were saying functions aren't real cause they haven't been proven shows how not objective you are. And lets not even get started on all the times people have poked holes in your system.


I haven't been spouting DSP as gospel and won't until it is proven to me with numbers that the method is legitimate.

There is still the issue of whatever is being tracked even if successfully, possibly _not_ being the cognitive functions at all - I'm waiting and seeing how it pans out before saying "this is the truth".

Yes, it makes sense to me so far.
No, I don't and won't believe the cognitive functions exist until they're proven, and proven to be consistently identified in accordance with specific criteria that outlines them clearly and succinctly leaving no room for subjective interpretation.

I want the truth. The actual, real, objective truth.
I'm simply giving the functions one more "shot".

All evidence at the moment suggests they aren't a thing, and are not in any way connected to dichotomy, and dichotomy is what has 50+ years of research behind it.

Still, I'm hopeful.


Ok. So, shut the fuck up and don't annoy me anymore.

Brick is an ESTJ.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Can MBTI serious get more objective?It's nothing but subjection after subjection, the 'what if' and what if'?
> 
> It's essentially petty that this subject is no other a tangled pile of mess, we have some random geezer trying to rewrite the whole bible of MBTI like he's Jesus and trying to prove that is the only correct way despite its loopholes that are quite obvious from a seeable perspective. This the problem, were having everyone here completely preaching about their own definitions that this subject has became a joke like astrology and feng shui, two very outdated subjective information that has no actual correlation to the world.


This is literally the argument I've made multiple times.. switch the I to an E btw and you'll be accurately typed as an ESTJ.

We need clear and succinct definitions and criteria to search for when typing.
No subjectivity allowed.

No vibes.
No feels.

Just "this person checks this box" etc etc.


----------



## Agent Washintub

.... closed for review....


----------



## Temizzle

flyincaveman said:


> @*Ebola*, how do u even kno de wey, u iz not da queen?
> @*Temizzle*, fair point. You were a bad example I suppose. The epitome of trollee and troller in perfect balance. Though you have no interest in stirring up trouble, you have done so. (On multiple occasions. I have stuck up for you on a few instances. For example, calling someone a fool. Technically, yes, a personal attack. Knowing your patterns of speech: very, very constrained attempt at personal insult. Please note, I am only using you as an example for purposes of illustrating what can or cannot be misconstrued for personal attack because I believe you can take being used as an example. If not, please lemme know and I will edit appropriately. )


No I don't have a soft spine, leave it up. 

Calling someone a fool when they deserve it is the least someone can do for them. Having this be a reportable offense and having to step in to defend someone that called someone a fool when they had it coming just seems like this forum is trying too hard to protect the tenderest of emotions. I like to think people have more spine than that. 

Alas, it's not my forum, and it's not my rules to change or make. 

What do you mean by very constrained attempt at a personal attack?


----------



## Turi

flyincaveman said:


> @Aluminum Frost @Turi
> 
> This is your last and final warning. Play nice.
> Should any more conflicts arise from your all's reckless words, you will be infracted. For the love of god, do not make me regret standing up for you two.
> 
> _*NOTE:*_ This is not an inclusive warning. This applies to *ALL* of you. This thread is being closely watched, and I have stuck my neck out for you all for the last time. I will not do so anymore.
> 
> That being said, the thread is reopened. Play nice. Respect each other. Realize your words have impacts on others.


Cool cool cool cool cool cool cool cool cool cool...
I'm not really sure what I've done wrong, or what I'm being watched for.
All I've done is defend myself where it's been required. 

I can't just not do that - I doubt you'll find many instances of me insulting people because I don't roll that way, so I'm unsure what the warning is actually for, outside of clogging up a thread with irrelevant bs.



Temizzle said:


> No I don't have a soft spine, leave it up.
> 
> Calling someone a fool when they deserve it is the least someone can do for them. Having this be a reportable offense and having to step in to defend someone that called someone a fool when they had it coming just seems like this forum is trying too hard to protect the tenderest of emotions. I like to think people have more spine than that.
> 
> Alas, it's not my forum, and it's not my rules to change or make.
> 
> What do you mean by very constrained attempt at a personal attack?


That's the thing - if you're thinking of me - rest assured, I've reported _one _single post in my time here, and it wasn't you.
Other people lurk in this thread - likely anonymously, and they report happenings around here, and possibly other areas of the forums as well.
I don't believe the people that report are active participants in conversations, they're more like my next-door neighbour who I've never had a conversation with that keeps getting body corporate to send me letters to move my car - that's what we're dealing with.

Masked vigilantes. 


Unsure if you're accurately typed or not.
Need to reevaluate.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> No I don't have a soft spine, leave it up.
> 
> Calling someone a fool when they deserve it is the least someone can do for them. Having this be a reportable offense and having to step in to defend someone that called someone a fool when they had it coming just seems like this forum is trying too hard to protect the tenderest of emotions. I like to think people have more spine than that.
> 
> Alas, it's not my forum, and it's not my rules to change or make.
> 
> What do you mean by very constrained attempt at a personal attack?


On a personal level, I agree with you. 100%. End of story. If someone is a fool, call them out and correct them.

_*HOWEVER*_. As a mod......... Calling someone a fool IS a personal attack. Albeit, a minor and inconsequential personal attack, but a personal attack nonetheless. This is something that, while I technically shouldn't tell you, let alone publicly, you have been reported on more than once. I have stuck up for you citing instances where you have attacked people much more, shall we say, savagely, that calling someone a fool was much less aggressive on your part.

Again, I am merely using you as an example within the context of this thread because of your aforementioned quote that you are not of soft spine. I am merely trying to convey how words affect some people. That is not to say those who are affected are weak and/or cowardly, but that words affect different people differently.


----------



## Turi

..and, the words affect people they're not actually directed towards, apparently.


ISTP is good.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## Lunacik

btw, @*Turi* I've been meaning to tell you that the "Turi will type himself as EINSTFPJ" was intended as an innocent joke, not railing. I was actually trying to lighten the mood of the place and realized later this wasn't a very skilled method. I wanted you to know. Not just saying this bc of mods, but genuinely am sorry if this was offensive or rude at all. Was not my intention.


Edit: I can probably go back and find some moments of rudeness I need to take care of with you, on second thought. I got a bit agitated for some parts and had some difficulty in keeping it from coming out.


----------



## Temizzle

ISFP -- sure. 

Uh huh, and @flyincaveman, could you please clearly verse us on the standards of trolling within the context of this thread. I think verbal attacks are one side of the story.


----------



## Rydori

Is this the most closed thread now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

x

nvm.


----------



## Temizzle

RGBCMYK said:


> x
> 
> nvm.


I see you flexing that 1 fix hard. 

I saw you quoted me -- you got something to say say it  If it's inappropriate for this thread feel free to PM me.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> btw, @*Turi* I've been meaning to tell you that the "Turi will type himself as EINSTFPJ" was intended as an innocent joke, not railing. I was actually trying to lighten the mood of the place and realized later this wasn't a very skilled method. I wanted you to know. Not just saying this bc of mods, but genuinely am sorry if this was offensive or rude at all. Was not my intention.
> 
> 
> Edit: I can probably go back and find some moments of rudeness I need to take care of with you, on second thought. I got a bit agitated for some parts and had some difficulty in keeping it from coming out.


It's cool, it's become something of a meme around these parts that I change my type every 2 seconds when I've consistently typed as an INxJ almost since I joined, only half-considering other types for kicks.

Ni took a while to recognize as it's too obvious to me, so human, it's difficult for me to truly comprehend not everybody is an Ni type. 
It's literally human nature to me.

I even made a thread asking people to prove their intuition at one point because I was like "I'm supposedly a sensor but I resonate with everything you intuitives say so prove you're different" - of course they couldn't, because I prefer intuition myself, which only became more and more apparent as I was arguing with people for not being unique or different from me -_-

Unsure on @Temizzles type but I have to laugh at this.


----------



## Lunacik

.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> It's cool, it's become something of a meme around these parts that I change my type every 2 seconds when I've consistently typed as an INxJ almost since I joined, only half-considering other types for kicks.
> 
> Ni took a while to recognize as it's too obvious to me, so human, it's difficult for me to truly comprehend not everybody is an Ni type.
> It's literally human nature to me.
> 
> I even made a thread asking people to prove their intuition at one point because I was like "I'm supposedly a sensor but I resonate with everything you intuitives say so prove you're different" - of course they couldn't, because I prefer intuition myself, which only became more and more apparent as I was arguing with people for not being unique or different from me -_-
> 
> Unsure on @Temizzles type but I have to laugh at this.


Mmm I type you unquestioningly at INFJ. 

I mulled over your enneagram for a bit. The 4 and 1 are clear. It's also clear you don't lead with 1. 

Where I'm unsure is whether you lead with 5 or 6. One thing I do know is that a 5 would generally spend much less time trying to convince others they are a 5 and much more time... you know.. actually researching.

Something else I know about 5s is they wouldn't be caught dead mindlessly following some authority's information like you do. You might counter argue that it's not mindless -- but the true pattern is that you have rationalized that that person is an authority on the topic of MBTI, and after that are just unquestioningly following every post they make. 

A 5 in contrast would question each and every post, even if they respect the source. 



RGBCMYK said:


> Yeah, sorry, you're not going to egg me on into a petty discussion.
> ISFP--great. If you say so.
> Take care. There are better ways to spend time than arguing on forums.


I am not trying to egg you on into a debate, I promise. I just noticed you quoted me and then deleted your post and I'm just curious as to what it was.


----------



## Rydori

Entj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> It's cool, it's become something of a meme around these parts that I change my type every 2 seconds when I've consistently typed as an INxJ almost since I joined, only half-considering other types for kicks.
> 
> 
> Ni took a while to recognize as it's too obvious to me, so human, it's difficult for me to truly comprehend not everybody is an Ni type.
> It's literally human nature to me.
> 
> 
> I even made a thread asking people to prove their intuition at one point because I was like "I'm supposedly a sensor but I resonate with everything you intuitives say so prove you're different" - of course they couldn't, because I prefer intuition myself, which only became more and more apparent as I was arguing with people for not being unique or different from me -_-



:Facepalm: No, that was just my tactless theoretical inferior Fe, (or otherwise my struggle with those things period, from the angle of discounting these theories as valid)...not me making fun. It sort of kept bothering me afterward though, I felt like I needed to clarify it with you. Conscience.
Still, I do apologize and please forgive me for this & times I have been rude and offensive...

Yeah, I don't doubt the Ni at all. It's honestly pretty prominent. Ti is like that for me, so I know exactly what you mean.

It's all just a theory anyways, as in not proven to be absolute / universal / objective truth, meaning it's not even a big deal what type others label someone as. Besides, it doesn't really matter what people think anyways lol. I'd rather spend my time around people who can offer a conversation that's conducive to something that's a return on investment. "Let's see, right now I can bicker about 4 capital letters OR I can discuss something such as paradoxes pertaining to absolute truth..." Obvious choice. Pick and choose your battles and you probably won't have very many fruitless ones left.

Edit:
It's when we let our emotions do the picking and choosing that it becomes a fruitless time sink.


Skip me please. I'm just responding.

@*Temizzle* it wasn't anything bad or false, but it posed the risk of escalation...depending on which angle things would have unfolded from. Also, it really was insignificant.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Oh hey, this thread is open again!

@Brick I guess ISTJ fits. I'm not certain of it, but I can't think of anything that would fit you better.

I wonder if someone's going to suggest a type for me that's not INTP...


----------



## CultOfPersonality

flyincaveman said:


> @*ebola*, how do u even kno de wey, u iz not da queen?
> @*temizzle*, fair point. You were a bad example i suppose. The epitome of trollee and troller in perfect balance. Though you have no interest in stirring up trouble, you have done so. (on multiple occasions. I have stuck up for you on a few instances. For example, calling someone a fool. Technically, yes, a personal attack. Knowing your patterns of speech: Very, very constrained attempt at personal insult. Please note, i am only using you as an example for purposes of illustrating what can or cannot be misconstrued for personal attack because i believe you can take being used as an example. If not, please lemme know and i will edit appropriately. )


u have to have ebola to know de way


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> Mmm I type you unquestioningly at INFJ.
> 
> I mulled over your enneagram for a bit. The 4 and 1 are clear. It's also clear you don't lead with 1.
> 
> Where I'm unsure is whether you lead with 5 or 6. One thing I do know is that a 5 would generally spend much less time trying to convince others they are a 5 and much more time... you know.. actually researching.


I don't need to convince others I'm a type 5, I believe I've only posited an argument for 5 once or twice on the forums.



> Something else I know about 5s is they wouldn't be caught dead mindlessly following some authority's information like you do. You might counter argue that it's not mindless -- but the true pattern is that you have rationalized that that person is an authority on the topic of MBTI, and after that are just unquestioningly following every post they make.


I won't get too into it here, because I've already said it - I don't think anybody is an authority on anything re: typology, I don't blindly follow any source in particular, never have, never will - what I will follow is the facts, evidence, proof.
If it's proven there's an objective method of identifying and tracking the functions, I will absolutely jump on that _*because *_it's proven.

As it stands, I'm just hopeful, it's something fresh and new, and the community needs that.



> A 5 in contrast would question each and every post, even if they respect the source.


I do this all day - there's one burning issue, and that is even if me, you and everyone else are on the same page and type the same person as the same type using the same criteria - this in itself doesn't prove the functions, it doesn't prove we're literally identifying cognitive functions and it doesn't even prove we've all collectively accurately typed the person, because we're not them.

I just enjoy it so far and agree with what I'm learning, it makes sense.
I'm only blindly loyal to the objective truth.

@Brick - ISTJ is close, but uh, no E-cigar.


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> @*Temizzle*, I feel inclined to warn you that you are among the list of being closely watched, among the other major players of this thread.
> @*Enoch* and @Merryweather as well.
> 
> I'm just giving you all due process of warning, albeit publicly.


What about me, my favorite aerodynamic caveman? A very soft hearted ISTP...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I won't get too into it here, because I've already said it - I don't think anybody is an authority on anything re: typology, I don't blindly follow any source in particular, never have, never will - what I will follow is the facts, evidence, proof.
> If it's proven there's an objective method of identifying and tracking the functions, I will absolutely jump on that _*because *_it's proven.


And what specific facts and proof are provided from the source you currently follow?

Secondly, how truly objective can observing external behaviors be if you must observe external behaviors to make an inference about internal activity? 

It seems, the only truly objective methodology would be to hook one's brain to electrodes.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ENTJ, bruh.


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> And what specific facts and proof are provided from the source you currently follow?


I don't 'follow' any 'source' in particular.
I agree with the ideas so far (re: DSPs new vids).
I'm not sitting here thinking 'yes, this is the truth' and worshiping at some little altar, though.


Basically, I want us all to be typing as objectively as possibly, no vibes, no feelz, no subjectivity, and in accordance with a set criteria that defines each function, outlines what we should be looking for - and more than this, does that for each and every position in the function stack.

So we should be able to watch people etc, and tick off boxes as we recognize patterns - lock in dominant functions by also locking in the inferior (all function axis should be best-fits in accordance with the bipolar relationships they apparently possess), same deal with tertiary and auxiliary function - there should be basically guidelines re: each function in each position and how to match them with their opposite - and the entire typology community should be on board with this.

I realize how authoritarian it is, but that's the kind of objectivity and consistency I'm seeking.
I believe we should all be on the same page and that people well-versed in typology should be able to come to the exact same conclusions 99% of the time, and whenever two people disagree on a type, they should be able to backtrack and find exactly where the results they're providing differ - and then analyze why exactly this is, and refine their methods accordingly.




> Secondly, how truly objective can observing external behaviors be if you must observe external behaviors to make an inference about internal activity?
> 
> It seems, the only truly objective methodology would be to hook one's brain to electrodes.


I agree, we can't literally prove the functions no matter what, the best we can do, is use trial and error to concoct an objective method of typing people that produces consistent results and in accordance with the essence of what the functions are.

Even if consistent results are produced, this wouldn't prove it's 'the functions' we're tracking, but at least it would be consistent and therefore usable. I would clean jump shit to a theory like that and leave all of this behind.
I'll always follow the objective truth.


@Soul Kitchen - no real qualms with INTP - if you've read the link in my sig and/or have watched DSPs new vids - what would you type yourself as, in accordance with that information, if you just forgot about everything you already know about typology?


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> Mmm I type you unquestioningly at INFJ.
> 
> I mulled over your enneagram for a bit. The 4 and 1 are clear. It's also clear you don't lead with 1.
> 
> Where I'm unsure is whether you lead with 5 or 6. One thing I do know is that a 5 would generally spend much less time trying to convince others they are a 5 and much more time... you know.. actually researching.
> 
> Something else I know about 5s is they wouldn't be caught dead mindlessly following some authority's information like you do. You might counter argue that it's not mindless -- but the true pattern is that you have rationalized that that person is an authority on the topic of MBTI, and after that are just unquestioningly following every post they make.
> 
> A 5 in contrast would question each and every post, even if they respect the source.
> 
> 
> I am not trying to egg you on into a debate, I promise. I just noticed you quoted me and then deleted your post and I'm just curious as to what it was.


Sorry, my misunderstanding.
I thought you were saying me.
I'm going to get sleep now. Normally I would have caught that I ninja'd you if not for like maybe 2-4 hrs sleep within past 24 hrs...appx.
Sorry again & forgive me for this also pls

goodnight before I make more of a fool of myself than I've done.

:facepalm:


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> I don't 'follow' any 'source' in particular.
> I agree with the ideas so far (re: DSPs new vids).
> I'm not sitting here thinking 'yes, this is the truth' and worshiping at some little altar, though.
> 
> 
> Basically, I want us all to be typing as objectively as possibly, no vibes, no feelz, no subjectivity, and in accordance with a set criteria that defines each function, outlines what we should be looking for - and more than this, does that for each and every position in the function stack.
> 
> So we should be able to watch people etc, and tick off boxes as we recognize patterns - lock in dominant functions by also locking in the inferior (all function axis should be best-fits in accordance with the bipolar relationships they apparently possess), same deal with tertiary and auxiliary function - there should be basically guidelines re: each function in each position and how to match them with their opposite - and the entire typology community should be on board with this.
> 
> I realize how authoritarian it is, but that's the kind of objectivity and consistency I'm seeking.
> I believe we should all be on the same page and that people well-versed in typology should be able to come to the exact same conclusions 99% of the time, and whenever two people disagree on a type, they should be able to backtrack and find exactly where the results they're providing differ - and then analyze why exactly this is, and refine their methods accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we can't literally prove the functions no matter what, the best we can do, is use trial and error to concoct an objective method of typing people that produces consistent results and in accordance with the essence of what the functions are.
> 
> Even if consistent results are produced, this wouldn't prove it's 'the functions' we're tracking, but at least it would be consistent and therefore usable. I would clean jump shit to a theory like that and leave all of this behind.
> I'll always follow the objective truth.
> 
> 
> @Soul Kitchen - no real qualms with INTP - if you've read the link in my sig and/or have watched DSPs new vids - what would you type yourself as, in accordance with that information, if you just forgot about everything you already know about typology?


You use the word 'objective' quite liberally but with no substance behind it. I think what you are consistently failing to realize is that there is no way to be truly objective when it comes to typology unless you are physically looking at brain function. 

Any attempt to type someone based on observed behavior is going to be a subjective activity. 

I think something else you fail to realize is that typology is a very personal journey and differs from individual to individual. You may want in an ideal world some consistent uniform system, but really the best thing to offer save hooking someone up to electrodes is a personality test. 

The issue is, you can't design a scientifically valid personality test in the confines of your bedroom. You will need to go into academia, get a higher degree in psychometrics, and work with professional teams of scientists to survey large groups of people and fine-tune your systems for a best-fit. 

There is no pure objectivity here, it's a process of trial-and-error, sizing the pants until they finally fit the form as best they can. 

For the sake of the thread, I still conclude INFJ. You are quite the idealist, the pragmatism of Te is missing.


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ye


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever floats your canoe...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

yiss


----------



## Turi

@Brick is an ESTJ.




Temizzle said:


> You use the word 'objective' quite liberally but with no substance behind it. I think what you are consistently failing to realize is that there is no way to be truly objective when it comes to typology unless you are physically looking at brain function.


Straight from the google:



> (of a person or their judgement) not influenced by personal feelings or opinions in considering and representing facts.
> "historians try to be objective and impartial"
> 
> synonyms:	impartial, unbiased, unprejudiced, non-partisan, disinterested, non-discriminatory, neutral, uninvolved, even-handed, equitable, fair, fair-minded, just, open-minded, dispassionate, detached, impersonal, unemotional, clinical
> 
> "an interviewer must try to be objective"
> antonyms:	biased, partial, prejudiced
> not dependent on the mind for existence; actual.
> 
> "a matter of objective fact"
> synonyms:	factual, actual, real, empirical, verifiable, existing, manifest
> "the world of objective knowledge"


That's what I want re: typology.
"no way to be truly objective" doesn't cut it for me and it pisses me off that we're basically stuck with that.



> I think something else you fail to realize is that typology is a very personal journey and differs from individual to individual. You may want in an ideal world some consistent uniform system, but really the best thing to offer save hooking someone up to electrodes is a personality test.


Can we stop pretending I '_fail to realize_' things?
I _realize _everything. Every point you think you can raise, I'm ten steps ahead and have already thought it out and completely understand it.

Personality tests are way too subjective, completely worthless imo.



> There is no pure objectivity here, it's a process of trial-and-error, sizing the pants until they finally fit the form as best they can.


Closest we've got, which means it's going to be the best way forwards for me personally.
What you 'fail to realize' is that I'm not content with the immense subjectivity and stagnation prevalent in the typology community.


* *





If people want to continue the path of "do this free knock-off personality quiz and then tell me what you see when you look at this picture" "oh, your response sounds Se you mentioned the colours that is Se you are an Se type" then by all means, they can go ahead.

I oppose that mentality and have my entire life with everything, lol.

But seriously, this is what I'm against:

Fe - caring, generous, harmony, kind, warm-hearted, considerate.
Fi - emotions over logic, moody, broody, good listener.
Te - effective, 'get it done', facts, KPIs, statistics, pragmatic.
Ti - logic, accuracy, precision, frameworks, systems.
Se - 'in the moment', present, aware, athletic.
Si - memory, nostalgia, tradition, stick to the rules, adhere to guidelines.
Ne - brainstorm, memes, crazyy, possibilities, c0nn3ctions.
Ni - magic, mystical, predict the future, insightful, recognize patterns and trends.

That kind of typology is terrible and falls to pieces when you realize none of it has anything to do with functions and everyone can and does everything on that list probably in the same day.






> For the sake of the thread, I still conclude INFJ. You are quite the idealist, the pragmatism of Te is missing.


Pragmatic =/= Te.
That's the kind of typology I think is BS.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> @Brick is an ESTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight from the google:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I want re: typology.
> "no way to be truly objective" doesn't cut it for me and it pisses me off that we're basically stuck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stop pretending I '_fail to realize_' things?
> I _realize _everything. Every point you think you can raise, I'm ten steps ahead and have already thought it out and completely understand it.
> 
> Personality tests are way too subjective, completely worthless imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Closest we've got, which means it's going to be the best way forwards for me personally.
> What you 'fail to realize' is that I'm not content with the immense subjectivity and stagnation prevalent in the typology community.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people want to continue the path of "do this free knock-off personality quiz and then tell me what you see when you look at this picture" "oh, your response sounds Se you mentioned the colours that is Se you are an Se type" then by all means, they can go ahead.
> 
> I oppose that mentality and have my entire life with everything, lol.
> 
> But seriously, this is what I'm against:
> 
> Fe - caring, generous, harmony, kind, warm-hearted, considerate.
> Fi - emotions over logic, moody, broody, good listener.
> Te - effective, 'get it done', facts, KPIs, statistics, pragmatic.
> Ti - logic, accuracy, precision, frameworks, systems.
> Se - 'in the moment', present, aware, athletic.
> Si - memory, nostalgia, tradition, stick to the rules, adhere to guidelines.
> Ne - brainstorm, memes, crazyy, possibilities, c0nn3ctions.
> Ni - magic, mystical, predict the future, insightful, recognize patterns and trends.
> 
> That kind of typology is terrible and falls to pieces when you realize none of it has anything to do with functions and everyone can and does everything on that list probably in the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pragmatic =/= Te.
> That's the kind of typology I think is BS.


Okay, so what, specifically, and constructively, do you counter-propose as a solution. No airy bs -- what is your sequential actionable plan to solve the problem you outlined? 

Still conclude INFJ from above on the merits of sidelining the argument and dismissing via emotional appeals rather than hard logic.


----------



## Literally Gone

@Temizzle, you lovable ENTJ furry, you'll agree I'm sure that historians are some of the last people who remain objective and are in fact some of the most subjective people of all, other than politicians, lawyers, and judges.
Stay fluffy.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> @Temizzle, you lovable ENTJ furry, you'll agree I'm sure that historians are some of the last people who remain objective and are in fact some of the most subjective people of all, other than politicians, lawyers, and judges.
> Stay fluffy.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Well, historians do their best. But there are just so many gaps in history and only so many ways to scientifically scavenge evidence, you need to connect dots somehow and those dots are connected with best-guesses. 

Still, they do their best. They try to remain objective, yes. Do they actually? No. But they do their best. 

Agree with ENTP.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Temizzle ENTJ, as I've said before.



Turi said:


> @Soul Kitchen - no real qualms with INTP - if you've read the link in my sig and/or have watched DSPs new vids - what would you type yourself as, in accordance with that information, if you just forgot about everything you already know about typology?


I've only read your link. There wasn't anything there in the function descriptions which didn't already confirm what I knew about typology; IPs are the introverted rational types, EJ are the extraverted rational types, IJs are the introverted irrational types, and EPs are the extraverted irrational types. I do find the exact level of correlation between J/P and rational/irrational questionable, though. Nonetheless, I was able to convince myself to momentarily forget what I knew about typology to immerse myself in your system, and whatever things I might otherwise be sceptical about were given the benefit of a doubt. The exact order in which I related to the four type clusters is IP > EP > IJ > EJ.

I certainly don't fear "having to organize and control too many abstract patterns, concepts, imagined possibilities and mental simulations of reality", so that's inferior Ni off the table. Inferior Si was more relatable because it "fears having to organize and control too much observable data/information", and I consider myself more of a "concept/ideas" person who needs room to brainstorm. However, considering my greatest fear would be to lose my autonomy of understanding, reasoning, and decision making, that most likely indicates an IP typing, or INP typing as is the case here.

Autonomy of understanding, reasoning, and decision making alone neither indicates Ti nor Fi, but I related even less to the Fe description than the Te description. "Fe types will sacrifice their own reasoning, ideas and truths in order to have their personal values, likes and dislikes accepted by the group or wider community". Isn't that just the exact opposite of who I am? On top of that, I could at least see some aspects of Te in me, since empiricism and peer review are useful tools to build a standardised knowledge base.


----------



## Temizzle

Soul Kitchen said:


> Nonetheless, I was able to convince myself to momentarily forget what I knew about typology to immerse myself in your system, and whatever things I might otherwise be sceptical about were given the benefit of a doubt.


This right here alone strikes me as particularly Ti + Ne. The ability to view systems independently on the merits of the system itself (Ti) rather than what makes cohesive sense in the larger scope of universal truth (Ni). The Ne is your ability to view situations from different perspectives, rather than viewing the same thing from multiple perspectives which is more Ni.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This is fun to read though.


----------



## Rydori

Notus Asphodelus said:


> This is fun to read though.


:dry:


----------



## Turi

Brick is one of those extroverted sensing thinking judging types.



Soul Kitchen said:


> @Temizzle ENTJ, as I've said before.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only read your link. There wasn't anything there in the function descriptions which didn't already confirm what I knew about typology; IPs are the introverted rational types, EJ are the extraverted rational types, IJs are the introverted irrational types, and EPs are the extraverted irrational types. I do find the exact level of correlation between J/P and rational/irrational questionable, though. Nonetheless, I was able to convince myself to momentarily forget what I knew about typology to immerse myself in your system, and whatever things I might otherwise be sceptical about were given the benefit of a doubt. The exact order in which I related to the four type clusters is IP > EP > IJ > EJ.
> 
> I certainly don't fear "having to organize and control too many abstract patterns, concepts, imagined possibilities and mental simulations of reality", so that's inferior Ni off the table. Inferior Si was more relatable because it "fears having to organize and control too much observable data/information", and I consider myself more of a "concept/ideas" person who needs room to brainstorm. However, considering my greatest fear would be to lose my autonomy of understanding, reasoning, and decision making, that most likely indicates an IP typing, or INP typing as is the case here.
> 
> Autonomy of understanding, reasoning, and decision making alone neither indicates Ti nor Fi, but I related even less to the Fe description than the Te description. "Fe types will sacrifice their own reasoning, ideas and truths in order to have their personal values, likes and dislikes accepted by the group or wider community". Isn't that just the exact opposite of who I am? On top of that, I could at least see some aspects of Te in me, since empiricism and peer review are useful tools to build a standardised knowledge base.


Pretty cool, basically you identify as an INTP through that - your feelings/thoughts re: Fe sound like it locks it into the inferior position so we can kind of clarify the F/T there re: INxP

I realise the idea goes against this weird motion people have that xxTP types are somehow Fe types (I've read people using INTPs inferior Fe to somehow support the idea of them being friendly and other BS Fe stereotypes.

Thanks for looking into it - it's not my system it's a synthesis of information from those videos, could do with some refining and some additions now the Te-Ti vid is up.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

this song is dedicated to all of you, married people.

melody : 





lyrics :

It's My Wife/ Blaze The Sexy Beast

This ain't a song for the broken-hearted
No singles too because they are retarded
I ain't gonna be the only married man around
But im afraid she'll hear my voice
When I'll shout it out loud

It's my wife
it's now or never
I am stuck with her forever
I just want to go back to my old life
(It's my wife)
my heart is already gone
Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
I just want to go back to my old life
It's my wife

This for the ones who left their home
Temizzle and Turi - you are not alone
Tommorow's getting harder make no mistake
or else your wife will find out
and you will be dead

It's my wife
it's now or never
I am stuck with her forever
I just want to go back to my old life
(It's my wife)
my heart is already gone
Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
I just want to go back to my old life
It's my wife

better stay calm when she calls you out
dont bend, dont stay,man, just RUN


It's my wife
it's now or never
I am stuck with her forever
I just want to go back to my old life
(It's my wife)
my heart is already gone
Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
I just want to go back to my old life
It's my wife


It's my wife
it's now or never
I am stuck with her forever
I just want to go back to my old life
(It's my wife)
my heart is already gone
Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
I just want to go back to my old life
It's my wife


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Brick said:


> :dry:


Reading is a good habit.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ebola said:


> this song is dedicated to all of you, married people.
> 
> melody :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyrics :
> 
> It's My Wife/ Blaze The Sexy Beast
> 
> This ain't a song for the broken-hearted
> No singles too because they are retarded
> I ain't gonna be the only married man around
> But im afraid she'll hear my voice
> When I'll shout it out loud
> 
> It's my wife
> it's now or never
> I am stuck with her forever
> I just want to go back to my old life
> (It's my wife)
> my heart is already gone
> Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
> I just want to go back to my old life
> It's my wife
> 
> This for the ones who left their home
> Temizzle and Turi - you are not alone
> Tommorow's getting harder make no mistake
> or else your wife will find out
> and you will be dead
> 
> It's my wife
> it's now or never
> I am stuck with her forever
> I just want to go back to my old life
> (It's my wife)
> my heart is already gone
> Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
> I just want to go back to my old life
> It's my wife
> 
> better stay calm when she calls you out
> dont bend, dont stay,man, just RUN
> 
> 
> It's my wife
> it's now or never
> I am stuck with her forever
> I just want to go back to my old life
> (It's my wife)
> my heart is already gone
> Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
> I just want to go back to my old life
> It's my wife
> 
> 
> It's my wife
> it's now or never
> I am stuck with her forever
> I just want to go back to my old life
> (It's my wife)
> my heart is already gone
> Like Castelo said : I just wanna be alone
> I just want to go back to my old life
> It's my wife



*Tears of being touched by the song* :airguitar: :applouse:


----------



## Rydori

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Reading is a good habit.


depends on the book, or whatever I'm reading, reading a book for 20 minutes is good, reading a water bottle label for 20 mins is insane.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> Pretty cool, basically you identify as an INTP through that - your feelings/thoughts re: Fe sound like it locks it into the inferior position so we can kind of clarify the F/T there re: INxP
> 
> I realise the idea goes against this weird motion people have that xxTP types are somehow Fe types (I've read people using INTPs inferior Fe to somehow support the idea of them being friendly and other BS Fe stereotypes.
> 
> Thanks for looking into it - it's not my system it's a synthesis of information from those videos, could do with some refining and some additions now the Te-Ti vid is up.


That's one of the issues I have with people who type on the basis of their tertiary and inferior functions; especially if they do so insisting that those functions have a positive role to play. Regardless of whether they're typing from a Jungian or MBTI functions framework, it's a fallacy to insist that one's inferior function can have a conscious and active use in a person's psyche. The inferior is by its very nature opposite and neurotic.

That's not to say having inferior Fe wouldn't make me civil or wouldn't allow me to show basic courtesy towards others, or that I couldn't be nice to people I'm close to or work with. But would I be significantly nicer or more civil than the average I_TJ type? No, because we're all ITs. I'm the sort of guy who could spend weeks holed up in isolation with only my muse and reading material to keep myself preoccupied, and not come out any differently for it. What would make Fe inferior, however, is not letting civil obligations get in the way of a search for truth and understanding.

I'll admit that my preference for T over F hasn't been entirely consistent, because I had much stronger F traits not so long ago. I'm of the opinion that preferences - be they dichotomies or functions - are only partly ingrained temperaments, and are just as much subject to change based on one's own mental development.


----------



## Pippo

Yes

@flyincaveman
I’m Merriweather, lol


----------



## Rydori

Istj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krayfish

ISTJ 3w2? Sounds good.


----------



## Clockheart

INXP fits well


----------



## Soul Kitchen

If your SLOAN results and Socionics type are anything to go by, then ESTP fits.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes, wtf is SLOAN?


----------



## Pippo

Likely


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Enoch why did you change your type to ISFP? You're an N, bro.



Aluminum Frost said:


> yes, wtf is SLOAN?


It's another name for the Big Five Factor test model. It's a measure of extraversion, emotional stability, orderliness, agreeableness, and inquisitivity.


----------



## Pippo

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Enoch why did you change your type to ISFP? You're an N, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum Frost said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, wtf is SLOAN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's another name for the Big Five Factor test model. It's a measure of extraversion, emotional stability, orderliness, agreeableness, and inquisitivity.
Click to expand...

Any preferred test?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> ISFP -- sure.
> 
> Uh huh, and @*flyincaveman*, could you please clearly verse us on the standards of trolling within the context of this thread. I think verbal attacks are one side of the story.


Unfortunately, trolling in this thread is rather hard to pin down with a specific definition. Beyond that, I don't think anyone here has been intentionally trolling. Most of it appears to be trolling by accident or ignorance.

If you feel you are being trolled, my recommendation is blatantly call them out. If they continue to troll, by all means, tag me and I'll try and sort in out in line here.


----------



## Lunacik

Here's a question for everyone, I'll try not to derail this thread too much though.

In regards to being on the outside looking in...
How do you divide the nature (baseline / true type) from the nurture (any core beliefs/conscious choices that outwardly seem to oppose the nature/how a person was raised to be) when examining someone's type? Assuming there is opposition of the two in any given area, which is statistically bound to happen. Also, there's convergence of ideas: example, answering a question in an F way bc of logical reasoning / inner logical constructs aligning with the F response which is out-of-the box and unanticipated.


----------



## Agent Washintub

RGBCMYK said:


> Here's a question for everyone, I'll try not to derail this thread too much though.
> 
> In regards to being on the outside looking in...
> How do you divide the nature (baseline / true type) from the nurture (any core beliefs/conscious choices that outwardly seem to oppose the nature/how a person was raised to be) when examining someone's type? Assuming there is opposition of the two in any given area, which is statistically bound to happen. Also, there's convergence of ideas: example, answering a question in an F way bc of logical reasoning / inner logical constructs aligning with the F response which is out-of-the box and unanticipated.


I think I possibly get what you're trying to say. And my answer is that Nature/Nurture doesn't exist too much in that regard. Sure, just because my stack is TiSe, doesn't mean that I can't use Te, only that I have to make a conscious effort to do. Because it's not a natural function of mine, it feels bulky, and dare I say dirty, when I attempt to use it.

But the Nature/Nurture split is partly why it's so hard to type small kids, or even younger teenagers. They haven't quite yet fond what's natural to them yet. But when they do, it'll always manifest and be pretty obvious. However, using female ISTPs as an example here, they might have a stronger inferior function because they were raised to be feminine and all the emotional bonding that comes with that societal baggage. But they still function the same, just better Fe.

Now, there is another thing that can be hard to pin down from the outside, and I think it might be related to your question as well. That's an outsider's perspective of Fi/Ti. A lot of Fi's mistype as Ti because of a misunderstanding of what Fi is. People tend to view Feeling as exclusively emotion based judgement, along the lines of Fe. Fi is more rational. And because it's rational, people confuse it with logic, though that's not always the case. Some of them, when you point out that their internal values are not necessarily logical, they get all huffy and claim they make decisions on facts, which is true to a point. Those facts are just distilled differently.


----------



## Lunacik

flyincaveman said:


> I think I possibly get what you're trying to say. And my answer is that Nature/Nurture doesn't exist too much in that regard. Sure, just because my stack is TiSe, doesn't mean that I can't use Te, only that I have to make a conscious effort to do. Because it's not a natural function of mine, it feels bulky, and dare I say dirty, when I attempt to use it.


I definitely get what you're saying because Ti/Te is the same exact way for me. I have pretty solid use of Te due to upbringing, but I don't linger there anymore now that I'm out and on my own. It took me a few years of independence to find out that I'm actually not an INTJ and mistyped because of having an ENTJ Dad that instilled his own things into me.



> But the Nature/Nurture split is partly why it's so hard to type small kids, or even younger teenagers. They haven't quite yet fond what's natural to them yet. But when they do, it'll always manifest and be pretty obvious. However, using female ISTPs as an example here, they might have a stronger inferior function because they were raised to be feminine and all the emotional bonding that comes with that societal baggage. But they still function the same, just better Fe.


Yeah, I guess I just meant what about when the conformity to instruction (whether that instruction be founded upon another's advice or their own insights) is still there as an adult. What if someone who has been taught to think _______ natural thing is bad or wrong or faulty while _______ is positive or right?



> Now, there is another thing that can be hard to pin down from the outside, and I think it might be related to your question as well. That's an outsider's perspective of Fi/Ti. A lot of Fi's mistype as Ti because of a misunderstanding of what Fi is. People tend to view Feeling as exclusively emotion based judgement, along the lines of Fe. Fi is more rational. And because it's rational, people confuse it with logic, though that's not always the case. Some of them, when you point out that their internal values are not necessarily logical, they get all huffy and claim they make decisions on facts, which is true to a point. Those facts are just distilled differently.


Actually, I have always had a difficult time comprehending Fi for some reason. My resources have stated that it IS an emotionally based decision making process to some extent, as I understand it thus far. I'm interested in hearing what you're saying on this. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Wisteria

I would guess nature>nurture, for MBTI and cognitive functions theories. Enneagram on the other hand is different, because childhood development plays a big part in it from what i've gathered (https://www.enneagramspectrum.com/enneagram-styles/)

Personality seems to come from your genetics and how your brain functions. Introversion and Extroversion is definitely something you inherit from your parents, and how your family communicated with each other as well as people outside the family. I would guess its both actually, but only someone who has studied psychology or something similar could actually answer this.


----------



## Turi

@Wisteria - no qualms with ISFJ though I'm not overly familiar with your postings. 
ISFJs are uber rare 'round these parts, though.




Temizzle said:


> Okay, so what, specifically, and constructively, do you counter-propose as a solution. No airy bs -- what is your sequential actionable plan to solve the problem you outlined?



The main issue is *consistency*.


Crystal-clear definitions.
Cross-checking function axis (lock in dom-inf and aux-tert).
Observe patterns over time - don't 'type' from one post/phrase/video/interaction/session.

If the community as a whole, are consistently following all of the above - the typology community will be in a much better place.

Crystal-clear definitions leave little to no room for subjectivity - these definitions should:

Get at the workings of the functions.
Not include adjectives/descriptors that apply to other types i.e removal of a lot of stereotypes.
No vibes or feels allowed when typing.

Consistently cross-checking the bipolar relationships between the functions means we can start to unearth whether or not these relationships even exist in the first place and they will help support the theory behind them.

Can't be based on one instance of somebody demonstrating inferior Te, so that makes them an Fi dominant if they haven't consistently checked dominant Fi boxes etc over time.

Typing others should occur gradually over time and after studying a person or interacting with them for a while, not just based on one post, or the direct responses to a shitty questionnaire (people should ask more questions re: these responses imo) etc etc.


As for some kind of comprehensive _plan _we can all get on board with, up in the air - best bet would be to create those crystal-clear definitions, and perhaps roll out some kind of 'gradual' testing method - could kind of dick around with this on the forum in the form of either making sure people trawl through uses post history, or by having a test/questionnaire of some sort, that is dragged out over time, so people don't just rush through - i.e answer 1-2 questions in depth one day/week, then the next, and keep track of all of these 'essays' to see if we spot patterns.

That's kind of forum-specific and not-so-useful 'irl', but it's a start and the idea behind gradually typing others in accordance with the set criteria could be applied irl.

Need a plan to make things consistent, by continuously banging on about it, maybe people will get on board, as well. lol.





> Still conclude INFJ from above on the merits of sidelining the argument and dismissing via emotional appeals rather than hard logic.


Emotional appeals =/= F.
'Hard logic' =/= T.

This is the exact kind of typology that has got to go.


----------



## Agent Washintub

RGBCMYK said:


> Yeah, I guess I just meant what about when the conformity to instruction (whether that instruction be founded upon another's advice or their own insights) is still there as an adult. What if someone who has been taught to think _______ natural thing is bad or wrong or faulty while _______ is positive or right?


Hm. I'm not tracking entirely here. Could you possibly provide a detailed example?



> Actually, I have always had a difficult time comprehending Fi for some reason. My resources have stated that it IS an emotionally based decision making process to some extent, as I understand it thus far. I'm interested in hearing what you're saying on this. Can you elaborate?


It is but it is not emotion based. I try to use the term "value judgements" in order to avoid the stigma of emotions.

Fi compared to Fe is far more absolute. It's, "this is what I personally know to be true, and fuck anyone who tries to tell me different. As such, I will make decisions based on what I know to be true." It's because of that that I say it's more rational, and in this extremely waterdowned example, it does have a logic kind of feel to it, right? That's where the self testing gets wonky.

The difference between Ti and Fi in this regard is that Ti is more empirical and clinical. More, if A happens, then B will result. Ti is usually more receptive of input and is generally more okay with changing their minds about something. Fi is a lot more rigid and subjective.

For someone with Fi, a statement like "hazing is bad" is the absolute truth. And most people will have a hard time arguing with it because it IS logical. Hurting people's emotions = bad. But, it doesn't take into account specific data, or if it does, it usually contains a decent amount of confirmation bias. Such as the fact that in the military, hazing was once a way to build immense camaraderie. Once you're on the other side of the hazing, you feel accepted and have a worth within the group. Fi will not accept that because it does not mesh with their own internal value of the subject.


----------



## Clockheart

Yep, I didn't miss anything, Turi-Termizzle war is still going!
The world is on, another day, another drama-drama.

Are we still playing the game? Turi is INT for sure; no need to doubt mister moderator.


----------



## bremen

Could see it


----------



## Ocean Helm

Temizzle said:


> This right here alone strikes me as particularly Ti + Ne. The ability to view systems independently on the merits of the system itself (Ti) rather than what makes cohesive sense in the larger scope of universal truth (Ni). The Ne is your ability to view situations from different perspectives, rather than viewing the same thing from multiple perspectives which is more Ni.


I can see how you can link that to Ne, but Ti? Isn't "what makes cohesive sense in the larger scope of universal truth" supposed to be one of Ti's primary concerns? It seems like an act of subjective judgment anyway. I guess I notice myself rejecting ideas through a combination of perception and judgment sometimes, but I figure that it's judgment at the core of it.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Le sigh. I'm going to just throw something on the table real quick, do what you want with it.
@Temizzle, you asked had for a clear and concrete plan on what he would do. He gave it. You moved the goal post and then attacked the plan by saying he's trying to get others to do it for him. He didn't say the plan would be easy, or otherwise able to be done solo. But he did give you a solid, clear plan with everything laid out. You're the one flirting with the border of trolling at this point.


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## Agent Washintub

@RGBCMYK

Okay, so think of T/F as Processing functions. N/S are Intake functions. Or I guess Decider and Observing functions, respectively.

When you make a decision you're either using Reasons or Values, and the other to justify the decision. Values are "this is what I like/don't like."

Fi/Fe split occurs when one places either their own likes ahead of the group, or the groups likes ahead of their own. But with a F dom, they are still reinforcing that decision with an inferior T. _I am going to buy item XZY. Because I like it. And here's the list of other people's reviews saying that XYZ is indeed a good purchase and that it does the job really well, and those are my reasons_ (Fi/Te example). A Ti/Fe example would look more like, _I need an item for X purpose. Here's the requirements that I know I need for said item. I've narrowed it down to two, and other people really seem to like Model B, so that's the one I'm getting.
_
Fi does something because they want/like to. Ti does something because of personal reasons.
Fe will do something because they want to maintain a balance in the group. Te will do something because it will objectively benefit or help the group.


----------



## Lunacik

flyincaveman said:


> @RGBCMYK
> 
> Okay, so think of T/F as Processing functions. N/S are Intake functions. Or I guess Decider and Observing functions, respectively.
> 
> When you make a decision you're either using Reasons or Values, and the other to justify the decision. Values are "this is what I like/don't like."
> 
> Fi/Fe split occurs when one places either their own likes ahead of the group, or the groups likes ahead of their own. But with a F dom, they are still reinforcing that decision with an inferior T. _I am going to buy item XZY. Because I like it. And here's the list of other people's reviews saying that XYZ is indeed a good purchase and that it does the job really well, and those are my reasons_ (Fi/Te example). A Ti/Fe example would look more like, _I need an item for X purpose. Here's the requirements that I know I need for said item. I've narrowed it down to two, and other people really seem to like Model B, so that's the one I'm getting.
> _
> Fi does something because they want/like to. Ti does something because of personal reasons.
> Fe will do something because they want to maintain a balance in the group. Te will do something because it will objectively benefit or help the group.


How do Fi doms survive?
I can't imagine processing things that way.
How can like/dislike come before reasoning?
What would be the reasons for disliking or liking?
Isnt that essentially justifying whatever you want or like just bc you want or like it if reasons ensue subjective preference?


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> @RGBCMYK
> 
> Okay, so think of T/F as Processing functions. N/S are Intake functions. Or I guess Decider and Observing functions, respectively.
> 
> When you make a decision you're either using Reasons or Values, and the other to justify the decision. Values are "this is what I like/don't like."
> 
> Fi/Fe split occurs when one places either their own likes ahead of the group, or the groups likes ahead of their own. But with a F dom, they are still reinforcing that decision with an inferior T. _I am going to buy item XZY. Because I like it. And here's the list of other people's reviews saying that XYZ is indeed a good purchase and that it does the job really well, and those are my reasons_ (Fi/Te example). A Ti/Fe example would look more like, _I need an item for X purpose. Here's the requirements that I know I need for said item. I've narrowed it down to two, and other people really seem to like Model B, so that's the one I'm getting.
> _
> Fi does something because they want/like to. Ti does something because of personal reasons.
> Fe will do something because they want to maintain a balance in the group. Te will do something because it will objectively benefit or help the group.


Agreed with the last part essentially, Ji is more subjective to the users ideals while Je is more objective and outwards. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

There is a serious problem with typing you in that you appear to change your personas whenever you please.

From experience with typing a certain bird with @Temizzle and personal experience, I would associate that with Fe.

-------------------------------------









Was stalking this thread.


----------



## Agent Washintub

RGBCMYK said:


> How do Fi doms survive?
> I can't imagine processing things that way.
> How can like/dislike come before reasoning?
> What would be the reasons for disliking or liking?
> Am I missing something?


Easy. I have cast iron skillet that was the only thing my grandpa left me. I certainly didn't need ANOTHER skillet, I have plenty. So why do I have it? Because it came from my grandpa, and I like it.

Or, have you ever met someone that bought something, and when you ask them why they bought something, they stammer over a bunch of reasons and it's clear they're just trying to justify their reason why they bought? You just want to point out that stop making excuses, you bought it because you wanted to. And that's the only real reason.


----------



## Lunacik

flyincaveman said:


> Easy. I have cast iron skillet that was the only thing my grandpa left me. I certainly didn't need ANOTHER skillet, I have plenty. So why do I have it? Because it came from my grandpa, and I like it.
> 
> Or, have you ever met someone that bought something, and when you ask them why they bought something, they stammer over a bunch of reasons and it's clear they're just trying to justify their reason why they bought? You just want to point out that stop making excuses, you bought it because you wanted to. And that's the only real reason.


THRJRJ OH
This sounds like my mother and it's always driven me INSANE. Also, see edit pls.
Sorry. Avid editor, slow internet atm.

Clarification: the last part you typed, not the first, drives me insane.


----------



## Ominously

yeah. definitely an intp based on that biography of yours. type 1 doesn't seem like it would be ur core enneagram though.


----------



## Rydori

yes.


----------



## Agent Washintub

RGBCMYK said:


> THRJRJ OH
> This sounds like my mother and it's always driven me INSANE. Also, see edit pls.
> Sorry. Avid editor, slow internet atm.
> 
> Clarification: the last part, not the first.


Addressing the edit, yea, that's pretty much it. Fi is just more concerned with one's own values (wants, likes, dislikes, etc) than that of the group. Fe is just more concerned with the values of the group over themselves.

And T is just used to rationalize/support/justify the values.

Ie, I bought this thing that I really wanted, but I'm going to justify it to you by telling you all the reasons OTHER people have said. Or the inverse of people who go with fads. I bought this thing because it's the new 'in' thing, but I'm going to justify to you via my own personal reasons.


----------



## Lunacik

Hard to type someone who deliberately throws everyone off. Flat out said he lies about things, so is not likely seeking to be typed...so I wonder...what are you looking for?

Ninjad.
Meant for Brick.


----------



## Pippo

Yes


----------



## Lunacik

flyincaveman said:


> Addressing the edit, yea, that's pretty much it. Fi is just more concerned with one's own values (wants, likes, dislikes, etc) than that of the group. Fe is just more concerned with the values of the group over themselves.
> 
> And T is just used to rationalize/support/justify the values.
> 
> Ie, I bought this thing that I really wanted, but I'm going to justify it to you by telling you all the reasons OTHER people have said. Or the inverse of people who go with fads. I bought this thing because it's the new 'in' thing, but I'm going to justify to you via my own personal reasons.


If that's accurate...I know what function drives me up the wall...at least from that angle/with that one facet/in these specific examples...

No offense, Fi users. It just doesn't make sense to me.

Carolus, based on our conversation, going to guess INTX
intended to be taken w a grain of salt.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Carolus Rex said:


> Any preferred test?


The MBTI and Big Five models are systems which overlap in multiple respects, so I treat the two as being co-existing systems.


----------



## The red spirit

can be right


----------



## Pippo

Sure



Soul Kitchen said:


> The MBTI and Big Five models are systems which overlap in multiple respects, so I treat the two as being co-existing systems.


I meant for Big Five/SLOAN, lol


----------



## Agent Washintub

I'm going to guess ENTP


----------



## Knave

@Carolus Rex ENTP? That's a new one.

I'd have to assume you're accurately typed ISTP. Also I'd assume you put your neck on the line with this thread is the reason you're quite active, yes?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Indeed. I've been active here before, for similar reasons.

As to why I say @Carolus Rex is ENTP, from what I've seen here, he's always gathering new concepts and information. He is almost addicted to it. After that, he formulates his own ideas and reasons for what he believes, while bouncing those ideas off people here, but our reasons for what he is or is not right don't seem to affect him as much as to how the values of others affect him.


----------



## Lunacik

flyincaveman said:


> Indeed. I've been active here before, for similar reasons.
> 
> As to why I say @Carolus Rex is ENTP, from what I've seen here, he's always gathering new concepts and information. He is almost addicted to it. After that, he formulates his own ideas and reasons for what he believes, while bouncing those ideas off people here, but our reasons for what he is or is not right don't seem to affect him as much as to how the values of others affect him.


This is pretty INTP also. I lean more towards INTP w him. But what do I know...I almost asked recently if he's considered INTP. @Carolus Rex


----------



## Pippo

The edited in Self-Doubt.

Seems right.

Yeah I have considered it.

I've seriously considered the following as my type:
ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, ENTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ISTP


----------



## Ronney

Unknown type. Te user ?


----------



## Crowbo

I'd say so


----------



## Rydori

RGBCMYK said:


> Hard to type someone who deliberately throws everyone off. Flat out said he lies about things, so is not likely seeking to be typed...so I wonder...what are you looking for?
> 
> Ninjad.
> Meant for Brick.


entertainment.


----------



## Lunacik

@Crowbo seems right...based on my limited spectrum of knowledge.


Carolus Rex said:


> The edited in Self-Doubt.
> 
> Seems right.
> 
> Yeah I have considered it.
> 
> I've seriously considered the following as my type:
> ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, ENTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ISTP


INTP Confirmed. LOL
No really though...you do seem INTP.
Wouldn't be surpripsed if you come to this conclusion on your own eventually...


@Brick ESTJ...not really, just for entertainment.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Carolus Rex said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> I meant for Big Five/SLOAN, lol


Oh, you mean which SLOAN test do I prefer? I can't think of any in particular. I've basically just taken a couple of random tests I found on the internet.


----------



## Pippo

Yes



Brick said:


> entertainment.


Your curt and lower-case responses suggest emotional damage.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Your curt and lower-case responses suggest emotional damage.


What do you mean emotional damage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> Your curt and lower-case responses suggest emotional damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean emotional damage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You’re hurt, you appear to have taken offense.


----------



## Agent Washintub

I still lean ENTP, on account of his information gathering whore-ness. (said jokingly)

INTP would be more decisive, which is why I'm not really considering it. With Si last, he has trouble actually categorizing the info that he has, which shows through a little bit on here. He's a double decider in the middle, which is very noticeable here, as he has conflicting decisions, between his internal reasons and the external opinions of others.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> You’re hurt, you appear to have taken offense.


Meh, not really to be honest.

More indifferent rather than anything.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re hurt, you appear to have taken offense.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, not really to be honest.
> 
> More indifferent rather than anything.
Click to expand...

Rule 827 of the Internet:
Should any individual be attempting to show indifference in a topic that has a fair possibility of upsetting them, it is a safe conclusion to say that they are actually upset.


----------



## Turi

ENTP is an interesting suggestion.
I'ma still roll ISTP for @Carolus Rex.

I'm considering giving the people what they want.
All 3 of 'em.


----------



## Lunacik

flyincaveman said:


> I still lean ENTP, on account of his information gathering whore-ness. (said jokingly)
> 
> INTP would be more decisive, which is why I'm not really considering it. With Si last, he has trouble actually categorizing the info that he has, which shows through a little bit on here. He's a double decider in the middle, which is very noticeable here, as he has conflicting decisions, between his internal reasons and the external opinions of others.


Could be. IDK.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Rule 827 of the Internet:
> Should any individual be attempting to show indifference in a topic that has a fair possibility of upsetting them, it is a safe conclusion to say that they are actually upset.












However, I am still indifferent. Being upset over something with barely any offence is whiny and immature.


----------



## Turi

ESTJ pal.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> ESTJ pal.


I cannot stress enough I am no extrovert nor am I Te dominant.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> The overall structure of your text just gives off the vibrant vibe to it. But nevermind, it'll be countless posts after post. You seem to have a disinterest in being called ISTJ from what I noticed.


I'm interested in the arguments people might put forward so that I can either discredit them or interpret them in different ways, seeing as I've already seriously examined the possibility of xSTJ many times now.

So your argument amounts to only vibe?


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> I'm interested in the arguments people might put forward so that I can either discredit them or interpret them in different ways, seeing as I've already seriously examined the possibility of xSTJ many times now.
> 
> So your argument amounts to only vibe?


yes. don't want to spend time analysing.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> yes. don't want to spend time analysing.


Why?


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Why?


Have no interest in searching ones profile post and reading the whole content only to determine 'which function is this'. A boring thing if you tell me.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Have no interest in searching ones profile post and reading the whole content only to determine 'which function is this'. A boring thing if you tell me.


Well you don't have to read the whole of my posts.

You could just look back on my Type-Me threads.


----------



## Lunacik

Endless type questioning is the worst. Gone insane. Be back never.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Well you don't have to read the whole of my posts.
> 
> You could just look back on my Type-Me threads.


Or, I won't at all, don't feel like convincing you at all nor do I have any patience to do so, leave it with the other professional typist in this thread.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Or, I won't at all, don't feel like convincing you at all nor do I have any patience to do so, leave it with the other professional typist in this thread.


I would appreciate being repaid the courtesy I afforded you, upon your own request.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> I would appreciate being repaid the courtesy I afforded you, upon your own request.


When I'm bothered I'll repay it.


----------



## Lunacik

Yikes


----------



## Pippo

Upon reconsideration, I saw glimpses of Ti-Fe in the "what are you thinking" thread.



Brick said:


> When I'm bothered I'll repay it.


Well you seem bothered in one way, for sure.


----------



## Enoch

Extraverted thinker.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> Extraverted thinker.


HE HAS RISED FROM THE DEAD!
@Carolus Rex nope.


----------



## Turi

estj

This thread is so productive.

I feel like we learn so much here.
So many accurate suggestions and brilliant insights.


----------



## Enoch

Wish I could've married Turi.


----------



## Firelily

Enoch said:


> Wish I could've married Turi.


OMG you are alive


----------



## Turi

@Enoch - inaccurately typed ime it's ESFPs that want to marry me.


----------



## Pippo

Misleading - all ESFPs want to marry almost everyone.

Still a nope to ENTJ; I know you use Ti to a degree


----------



## Turi

Do ESFPs really want that kind of commitment to anyone but me?


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> Wish I could've married Turi.


You're back! Never die on us again! You're everybodys' favorite ENFP! :heart:


----------



## Krayfish

I'm pretty sure you use Te


----------



## Clockheart

yes


----------



## Pippo

I could buy ESTP.

@Krayfish
Since I’ve poked and prodded other people, I’m going to poke you now. What’s the giveaway?


----------



## Krayfish

Carolus Rex said:


> Since I’ve poked and prodded other people, I’m going to poke you now. What’s the giveaway?


I mean, going off the questionaire I read from you way back when, while I initially typed you as an INTP (your SO dominance gave me a false impression of Fe initially I think), your Te was fairly obvious, mostly through your writing style, but also through the way I perceived your thought process from that. You come across as fairly linear thinking and stylistically you write in a fairly direct manner. From what I've seen from you on other threads, specifically the list 5 things about yourself and type the person above thread because that's probably the only other thread I really go on often at this point, your fairly formal and seem significantly more thoughtful and controlled than impulse oriented/hasty like a high perceiver would, and since you seem to have an obvious preference for the T dichotomy that points towards Te. 153 is also one of the most common tritypes for high Te users, though the two theories probably should be taken separately. Idk, I could be wrong, I mean, you probably shouldn't trust someone who can't even type themselves correctly, but you've always vibed Te.


----------



## Reila

Is... Is that King Bradley holding a magical girl staff thingy?

Anyways, INTP is a good fit for you.


----------



## Enoch

Most laughably not.​


----------



## Lunacik

@*Enoch*, why u no ENFP Ne-mor?







​


----------



## Crowbo

RGBCMYK said:


> @*Enoch*, why u no ENFP Ne-mor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must just be his shark week, wants to be left alone right now.


Because he Ne-ds to be every type.


----------



## Rydori

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Brick killed a guy! Did you throw a trident?


No, I threw a brick.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Todays Forecast #cold #brick – AbsurdPics


----------



## Turi

isfp


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Infj


----------



## Turi

But my Te bro


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> But my Te bro


You have no Te bro


----------



## Rydori

Istp.


----------



## Turi

@Brick - estj



Aluminum Frost said:


> You have no Te bro


My Te is through the roof.
What's your definition of Te?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> @Brick - estj
> 
> 
> 
> My Te is through the roof.
> What's your definition of Te?


We're not playing this game, you don't have Te, get over it.


----------



## Pippo

Sure


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> My Te is through the roof.
> What's your definition of Te?


'My Te is through the roof'

Proceeds to use Ti in the very next sentence.

Quite obviously the @Bricks of this house aren't layered very high.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

And if you're going to keep being annoying when people tell you you're not the type you think you are then stop being so insistent when it comes to other peoples types.


----------



## Ocean Helm

RGBCMYK said:


> Missed.


Which part do you have an issue with? I don't buy ENTP at all. I'd consider INTJ but I'm not getting "industrious" vibes at all.

If not 9, what? 5? 6? I guess with the right information either of those can make sense but I don't see that withdraw, detach, analyze cycle.

PS: Skip me if you don't mind.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Which part do you have an issue with? I don't buy ENTP at all. I'd consider INTJ but I'm not getting "industrious" vibes at all.
> 
> If not 9, what? 5? 6? I guess with the right information either of those can make sense but I don't see that withdraw, detach, analyze cycle.
> 
> PS: Skip me if you don't mind.


Withdraw, detach and analyse sounds like inferior Si in an ENxP.
Probably not their natural preference, then.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Withdraw, detach and analyse sounds like inferior Si in an ENxP.
> Probably not their natural preference, then.


Wow you are high on some potent function crack.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Wow you are high on some potent function crack.


Find a source that disagrees.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

RGBCMYK said:


> • Do you agree with the majority of online resources in stating that ENTPs are the most introverted extroverts (relatively speaking)?
> • Cognitive functions tossed aside, what is extroversion to you then? Strictly social? Jung's version (Energy flow) still?


Extraversion isn't the only factor that contributes to a person being outgoing and engaged with the external world, even if it is the primary factor. Feeling also contributes to a desire to connect with other people. Sensing makes a person more focused on the tangible nature of their environment, even if it doesn't guarantee situational awareness. Gender also seems to play a contributory role towards how outgoing someone is, as females seem more predisposed to need to connect with others on average than males.

So if ESF females are the quintessential people lovers, then INT males are the quintessential hermits. Between the EF and IT extremes are the ETs and IFs, who are generally more towards the middle in how outgoing they are. Because of the combined influence of N and T, ENTPs would generally be less outgoing and sociable on average than other extraverts. But this is only relative when compared to other extraverts, and the exact level of extraversion will vary between all individuals of all eight extraverted types.

As for what extraversion is, the MBTI facets for E/I are a good place as any to look. It's a mixture of sociability, expressitivity, energy, enthusiasm, assertiveness, sensory stimulation, and willingness to take action. Just because someone is a recluse doesn't mean they're an introvert, but reclusiveness is often a sign of introversion because introverts will be less needy for external stimulus than extraverts.

One can be introverted in some respects while generally being extraverted in others, and vice versa. No one is 100% extraverted or introverted, because such an individual would belong in a looney bin.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> As far as the tertiary function having an active role in the psyche, I posit that the tertiary function is a place of blame - something we blame ourselves/others for - I need to find out where the fuck I got this idea from, because I've come across the idea numerous times, multiple sources, and it does make sense to me.
> In viewing the tertiary function in this light, perhaps it's possible to use it to accurately type yourself with.
> 
> ENTJs - tertiary Se = blame real world data/information for being wrong, blame others for lack of Se, stupid shit like blaming an alarm for not being loud enough, blame the oven for getting too hot too fast etc etc - Se blame game, don't take responsibility for just being a fuckup at Se.
> 
> INTJs - tertiary Fi = blame other peoples personal values for holding you back, blame your own personal values as being the cause of bad decisions, blame your own/others likes/dislikes for poor decisions etc etc - Fi blame game, don't take responsibility for not being able to move past your own or others Fi in order to make the correct choices.
> 
> In saying this, I believe the auxiliary and tertiary roles can possibly switch - so that an INTP-Si subtype, would actually be blaming their Ne, not Si - their Si is their natural, preferred perceiving function - so they play the Ne blame game - blame things for having too many options - i.e restaurant menus, books in a library, pizza flavours etc - Ne blame game, rather than just accept you suck when you've got too much freedom.
> 
> This whole blame thing needs to be conscious - inferior function and your failings there, perhaps like @*flyincaveman* alluded to - aren't conscious - maybe we're unaware of this because our dominant is so overwhelming and basically just pretends there's no issues re: inferior.
> So the idea of blame = tertiary (or auxiliary for some subtypes), means this has to be an aspect of yourself you are aware of and know you suck at - perhaps it's a pride spot - something you need to just own up to and admit you're shit at.


I don't really blame things this way...I tend to take responsibility, or in the past, blame myself when I wasn't even the one at fault. So there's a loophole. Also, I've witnessed this as something parents teach. My friend always said "bad chair" when her son bumped into the chair (she doesn't actually blame it, she's just comforting her son). He learned to do the same, now she's stopped upon seeing that he's smacking things he trips over (obviously he's very young, like 4). Doesn't indicate a place of blame in this, but without that knowledge it could appear to be attributed to it from the outside looking in. ( @*flyincaveman* - ties into our "nature vs nurture & looking in from the outside" conversation, here's an example as you asked for. )

Edit / Correction: IDK if she's stopped teaching him that for certain actually, I think she mentioned not doing it anymore for that reason though, and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Find a source that disagrees.


You know, despite my dominant or auxiliary Se, I don't have these sources at my fingertips. But why would ENTPs withdraw, detach, and analyze compared to say... INTPs or INTJs? Now if I were to write exaggerated profiles for INTx, it would include this, but it's not as central trait to being INTx (all you have to be is I, N, and T) as it is to being Enneagram 5. Which is basically why I am able to type RGBCMYK as INTP but not 5.

Skip me. I am INTP 5w4, and if you disagree, you are wrong (unless you're able to put forth a good argument for 4w5, which I can get on tests).


----------



## Enoch

I was never supposed to be a scientist.​


----------



## Pippo

Sure

“Life is Pain, and I’m resistant to Tylenol.”


----------



## Turi

@Carolus Rex - ISTP.




Ocean Helm said:


> You know, despite my dominant or auxiliary Se, I don't have these sources at my fingertips. But why would ENTPs withdraw, detach, and analyze compared to say... INTPs or INTJs..


"Well", said Turi, thrice.

Burden is on you, my friend - something to note - you can't withdraw if you're already withdrawn, and you can't detach if you're already detached.


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Ocean Helm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, despite my dominant or auxiliary Se, I don't have these sources at my fingertips. But why would ENTPs withdraw, detach, and analyze compared to say... INTPs or INTJs..
> 
> 
> 
> "Well", said Turi, thrice.
> 
> Burden is on you, my friend - something to note - you can't withdraw if you're already withdrawn, and you can't detach if you're already detached.
Click to expand...

It just so happens we live in a universe where someone can perform an action with more effort or “go further”.


----------



## Turi

Carolus Rex said:


> It just so happens we live in a universe where someone can perform an action with more effort or “go further”.


Not how the ol' inferior function plays out in theory due to the bipolar relationship with the dominant, though.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> "Well", said Turi, thrice.
> 
> Burden is on you, my friend - something to note - you can't withdraw if you're already withdrawn, and you can't detach if you're already detached.


Fucking brilliant mate, I was thinking the same thing.​


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Not how the ol' inferior function plays out in theory due to the bipolar relationship with the dominant, though.


I generally like to talk about people, not robots programmed with DaveSuperFunctions.


----------



## Turi




----------



## Literally Gone

Turi should add "Kiss my ass" - Literally God @Ocean Helm is INTP 
Or maybe it should be "Blow it out your ass"

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Ocean Helm

By the way @Turi I don't know if anyone ever explained this to you but we are faced with many decisions in life, where one of the options is to react with "withdraw, detach, and analyze". What types do you think are going to pick this option the most? I was really talking about this as a reaction to specific objects, not the act of switching to a withdrawn state from an un-withdrawn state. Anyway, as Carolus explained, people don't exist in binary states of "withdrawn" or "not withdrawn", so your point really isn't one. 

And who would be most likely to reduce these kind of general human states into such a simplified, binary model, to then be analyzed systematically (in this case using DaveSuperFunctions)? Sounds like a Ti thing to me.


----------



## Enoch

Ocean Helm said:


> RGBCMYK said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ocean Helm
> What about an INTP who thinks they're an ENFP?
> 
> 
> 
> Then they are both of the ENTP and INFP subtypes, at the same time. That would be impressive.
Click to expand...

What have I done?

Considering also that I have considered myself as being an ISFP and ENFP at the same time, it would mean that I have reached three subtypes at once (the other being ISTP).​


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> Which part do you have an issue with? I don't buy ENTP at all. I'd consider INTJ but I'm not getting "industrious" vibes at all.
> 
> If not 9, what? 5? 6? I guess with the right information either of those can make sense but I don't see that withdraw, detach, analyze cycle.
> 
> PS: Skip me if you don't mind.


Why not ENTP?
INTJ...I eliminated that a few years back. It was the first type I got.



Soul Kitchen said:


> Extraversion isn't the only factor that contributes to a person being outgoing and engaged with the external world, even if it is the primary factor. Feeling also contributes to a desire to connect with other people. Sensing makes a person more focused on the tangible nature of their environment, even if it doesn't guarantee situational awareness. Gender also seems to play a contributory role towards how outgoing someone is, as females seem more predisposed to need to connect with others on average than males.
> 
> So if ESF females are the quintessential people lovers, then INT males are the quintessential hermits. Between the EF and IT extremes are the ETs and IFs, who are generally more towards the middle in how outgoing they are. Because of the combined influence of N and T, ENTPs would generally be less outgoing and sociable on average than other extraverts. But this is only relative when compared to other extraverts, and the exact level of extraversion will vary between all individuals of all eight extraverted types.
> 
> As for what extraversion is, the MBTI facets for E/I are a good place as any to look. It's a mixture of sociability, expressitivity, energy, enthusiasm, assertiveness, sensory stimulation, and willingness to take action. Just because someone is a recluse doesn't mean they're an introvert, but reclusiveness is often a sign of introversion because introverts will be less needy for external stimulus than extraverts.
> 
> One can be introverted in some respects while generally being extraverted in others, and vice versa. No one is 100% extraverted or introverted, because such an individual would belong in a looney bin.


This makes sense. Seems sound, no immediately transparent contradictions. Aligns with my own resources, such as females having differences from males on a neurological level (more interconnectivity between hemispheres as opposed to males who have more connectivity within each hemisphere, making females more F than males...)



Turi said:


> Withdraw, detach and analyse sounds like inferior Si in an ENxP.
> Probably not their natural preference, then.


Can you add some context to this? An example?


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> Sure
> 
> “Life is Pain, and I’m resistant to Tylenol.”






I'll go with INTP for you, simply because the odds of you having inferior Si are almost as low as the odds of Turi being accurately typed.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Yes


----------



## Agent Washintub

Turi said:


> This whole blame thing needs to be conscious - inferior function and your failings there, perhaps like @*flyincaveman* alluded to - aren't conscious - maybe we're unaware of this because our dominant is so overwhelming and basically just pretends there's no issues re: inferior.
> So the idea of blame = tertiary (or auxiliary for some subtypes), means this has to be an aspect of yourself you are aware of and know you suck at - perhaps it's a pride spot - something you need to just own up to and admit you're shit at.


Eh, it's definitely present and there. It just manifests itself differently.

Lead Fi/Ti = I'm fucking awesome. I know all! I am right. You're wrong.
Inferior Fe/Te = why doesn't anyone like/understand me!? You're all wrong!

Lead Se/Ne = I see all. The patterns. The pretty, pretty patterns. All the information is mine!
Inferior Si/Ni = BUT WHAT THE FUCK DOES IT ALL MEAN!?


----------



## Bastard

Meaning's pretty shit, yo.


----------



## Turi

@Ocean Helm - lol, mate, source that disagrees pl0x.


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> Eh, it's definitely present and there. It just manifests itself differently.
> 
> Lead Fi/Ti = I'm fucking awesome. I know all! I am right. You're wrong.
> Inferior Fe/Te = why doesn't anyone like/understand me!? You're all wrong!
> 
> Lead Se/Ne = I see all. The patterns. The pretty, pretty patterns. All the information is mine!
> Inferior Si/Ni = BUT WHAT THE FUCK DOES IT ALL MEAN!?


do inferior Ne/Se, which is essentially, "WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING, THIS IS A FUCKING TRAINWRECK IM GOING INSANE."


----------



## Enoch

flyincaveman said:


> Inferior Fe/Te = why doesn't anyone like/understand me!? You're all wrong!


 @Mister Mouse


----------



## Temizzle

In order of appearance...
ISTJ
unhealthy INFJ
ENFP
INTP
ENTP
ENTP


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> do inferior Ne/Se, which is essentially, "WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING, THIS IS A FUCKING TRAINWRECK IM GOING INSANE."


You used capitals. Too much energy.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Brick said:


> do inferior Ne/Se, which is essentially, "WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING, THIS IS A FUCKING TRAINWRECK IM GOING INSANE."


That's actually exactly it. OCD overcontrolling tightwads who get blind sided by life. Constantly.


----------



## Turi

@RGBCMYK (I will never remember that username) - re: context - yeah, read the relevant section in _Psychological Types_, _Gifts Differing_ and _Was That Really Me?_


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> In order of appearance...
> ISTJ
> unhealthy INFJ
> ENFP
> INTP
> ENTP
> ENTP


... am I the unhealthy INFJ?


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> That's actually exactly it. OCD overcontrolling tightwads who get blind sided by life. Constantly.


True, the one that is hard to grasp would be Inferior Ti/Fi

Which is essentially: "Why are my commands not working and my peers aren't following? Is there something wrong with my execution? I need to re-evaluate."


----------



## Literally Gone

flyincaveman said:


> ... am I the unhealthy INFJ?


You can be my ISTP caveman assassin.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Entp


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> You used capitals. Too much energy.


Inferior Ne doms go crazy batshit insane if you mess with what they're used too.

Don't suddenly mess with an ISXJ schedule or you'll get their schizophrenic mode out.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Brick said:


> True, the one that is hard to grasp would be Inferior Ti/Fi
> 
> Which is essentially: "Why are my commands not working and my peers aren't following? Is there something wrong with my execution? I need to re-evaluate."


Lead Fe/Te = I give so much to others, I always put others in front of myself.
Inferior Fi/Ti = but no one gives a shit about me or what I want.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Entp


ENTJ who can't smell a joke... 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> Lead Fe/Te = I give so much to others, I always put others in front of myself.
> Inferior Fi/Ti = but no one gives a shit about me or what I want.


I feel like I relate to this a bit actually for inferior Ji.

A LOT, 

might just be my enneagram being 3.


----------



## Turi

I don't understand why some people think I'm 'unhealthy'.


----------



## Temizzle

Unhealthy INFJ


----------



## Literally Gone

@Brick your name is as exciting as your type.... kek.... 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Entp with poor sense of humor


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> @Brick your name is as exciting as your type.... kek....
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


My name is a dangerous weapon once thrown, like an ISTJ being thrown around.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Another thing ya'll could look into is loops. Some types experience loops easier than others. Loops are harder to pin down.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Entp with poor sense of humor


Love ya too Mizzie ♡. Stay ENTJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> @*RGBCMYK* (I will never remember that username) - re: context - yeah, read the relevant section in _Psychological Types_, _Gifts Differing_ and _Was That Really Me?_


Thanks.


Here, this should help tie it into memory...
• https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMYK_color_model
• https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RGB_color_model


----------



## Temizzle

flyincaveman said:


> Another thing ya'll could look into is loops. Some types experience loops easier than others. Loops are harder to pin down.


You got a good source on Ni - Ti loop?


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> You got a good source on Ni - Ti loop?


lol.

http://mbti-notes.tumblr.com/post/133090287772/accurate-typing-tertiary-temptation



> often overthinks but gets nowhere yet only trusts own judgment; lack of emotional awareness, believes oneself self-aware yet unaware of true motivations (self-deceptive); stubborn and cannot admit to being wrong, cannot change faulty ideas, makes excuses for ignoring good advice; believes oneself logical but cannot see contradictions in own beliefs; rationalizes illogical thinking and bad behavior through blaming outside factors, other people, or the world at large; self-centered, lacks deep empathy but believes oneself good/moral; perceives others inaccurately through the lens of own fears and insecurities but doesn’t realize it; cannot handle criticism without taking it personally, criticizes/corrects others out of repressed fear/anger/shame; easily threatened by emotional intimacy even when wanting it; wants good relationships and/or social validation but cannot achieve them and then tries to deny the need (sour grapes); whenever necessary, isolates/disengages from the world in order to avoid emotional discomfort or negative feedback; only accepts people when they agree; when threatened, prone to being judgmental, arrogant, condescending, argumentative, or shutting down communication; prone to blunt retorts or showing off knowledge in order to feel superior and cover up insecurity; projects personal issues onto others to avoid confronting them in oneself; attempts to rationalize problematic beliefs/choices with the unconscious intent to deny deep-seated insecurities or emotional issues


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> My name is a dangerous weapon once thrown, like an ISTJ being thrown around.


How come your persona seems to have shifted once when you went from ESFP to ENFJ, then again when you went from ENFJ to ISFJ, and once again now that you're wearing ISTJ?


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> :*often overthinks but gets nowhere yet only trusts own judgment; lack of emotional awareness, believes oneself self-aware yet unaware of true motivations (self-deceptive); stubborn and cannot admit to being wrong, cannot change faulty ideas, makes excuses for ignoring good advice; believes oneself logical but cannot see contradictions in own beliefs; rationalizes illogical thinking and bad behavior through blaming outside factors, other people, or the world at large; self-centered, lacks deep empathy but believes oneself good/moral; perceives others inaccurately through the lens of own fears and insecurities but doesn’t realize it; cannot handle criticism without taking it personally, criticizes/corrects others out of repressed fear/anger/shame; easily threatened by emotional intimacy even when wanting it; wants good relationships and/or social validation but cannot achieve them and then tries to deny the need (sour grapes); whenever necessary, isolates/disengages from the world in order to avoid emotional discomfort or negative feedback; only accepts people when they agree; when threatened, prone to being judgmental, arrogant, condescending, argumentative, or shutting down communication; prone to blunt retorts or showing off knowledge in order to feel superior and cover up insecurity; projects personal issues onto others to avoid confronting them in oneself; attempts to rationalize problematic beliefs/choices with the unconscious intent to deny deep-seated insecurities or emotional issues*


BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - YOOTIFUL!

ty @Enoch, ty @flyincaveman!


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> You got a good source on Ni - Ti loop?


In general, Intro loops come across as depression and Extra loops come across as mania.

TiNi at least is logic is saying X, imagination is agreeing. NiTi is just the opposite. Your imagination plays havoc on you and you're brain is in the background, going nope, you're not just imagining that. Here's the factual reasons it's right.


----------



## Bastard

Enoch said:


> tumblr.com


"Good source."


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> How come your persona seems to have shifted once when you went from ESFP to ENFJ, then again when you went from ENFJ to ISFJ, and once again now that you're wearing ISTJ?


I don't recall having a persona for ESFP or ISFJ at all, sure ENFJ yea that was an exhausting play, but the other two were not persona change at all.


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> "Good source."


Good source for finding out the 67 genders you belong to. Also useful for finding weirder fetishes than aliens from 100 lightyears away that subhuman caveman get their rocks off to.


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> Good source for finding out the 67 genders you belong to.


Tumblr is nothing but Ph.Ds in Gender Studies or MBTI.


----------



## Temizzle

Pretty damn sure ESTP

No clue how an ESTP found himself on a personality forum doesn't seem true to the type, but you act just how I'd imagine an ESTP on a site like this would act


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> Tumblr is nothing but Ph.Ds in Gender Studies or MBTI.


Might as well be a full time worker at KFC with degrees like that, because it ain't shit in the real world.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Brick said:


> Good source for finding out the 67 genders you belong to. Also useful for finding weirder fetishes than aliens from 100 lightyears away that subhuman caveman get their rocks off to.


First of all, they aren't 100 light years away. They're close to like a million light years away. Secondly, do you have any idea how many fuckable orifices they have?


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> Might as well be a full time worker at KFC with degrees like that, because it ain't shit in the real world.


Iunno. Academics get paid a pretty penny, even the bullshit ones. Getting paid for sitting on your ass and bullshitting is a pretty admirable thing to me. 

Either or. Half of them would be decent authors if they could write worth a damn.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> Pretty damn sure ESTP
> 
> No clue how an ESTP found himself on a personality forum doesn't seem true to the type, but you act just how I'd imagine an ESTP on a site like this would act


They come on occasionally. Stay for a couple weeks, get bored and see them in two years when they remember we exist.


----------



## Turi

Little more inferior Se for y'all - waiting in line at Aldi, ding "we're opening checkout 4, please proceed to checkout 4".

Turi puts his shit on checkout 3.
Wound up stuck behind two old ladies I actually beat to the checkout we were in line for originally.


----------



## Agent Washintub

Bastard said:


> Iunno. Academics get paid a pretty penny, even the bullshit ones. Either or. Half of them would be decent authors if they could write worth a damn.


Sure, but only like 10% of academic jobs the world over are tenured any more. Academics is a tough gig to get into.


----------



## Turi

ISTP is ite


----------



## Bastard

Not convinced.



flyincaveman said:


> Sure, but only like 10% of academic jobs the world over are tenured any more. Academics is a tough gig to get into.


Sure is. But a bit of competition never hurt anyone. Even bullshit artists should be held to high standards of bullshit.



Temizzle said:


> Pretty damn sure ESTP
> 
> No clue how an ESTP found himself on a personality forum doesn't seem true to the type, but you act just how I'd imagine an ESTP on a site like this would act


Well if we're go by stereotypes, shouldn't you be busy becoming a CEO or a Warlord of some third world shithole? :laughing:


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Little more inferior Se for y'all - waiting in line at Aldi, ding "we're opening checkout 4, please proceed to checkout 4".
> 
> Turi puts his shit on checkout 3.
> Wound up stuck behind two old ladies I actually beat to the checkout we were in line for originally.


Buying food and litter for your rather large pet cat?​


----------



## ENIGMA2019

flyincaveman said:


> Sure, but only like 10% of academic jobs the world over are tenured any more. Academics is a tough gig to get into.


Question, if a moderator can change your avatar (with permission of course). Can they also, read your PMs?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Bastard said:


> Not convinced.
> 
> Sure is. But a bit of competition never hurt anyone. Even bullshit artists should be held to high standards of bullshit.


Actually, ENTJ makes sense with him.

And agreed. Competition is a great thing. I'm all for it.


----------



## Agent Washintub

ENIGMA15 said:


> Question, if a moderator can change your avatar (with permission of course). Can they also, read your PMs?


Uhhh, not that I've been told and I don't see why we would be able to. But now my curiosity is piqued on why you're asking.


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> First of all, they aren't 100 light years away. They're close to like a million light years away. Secondly, do you have any idea how many fuckable orifices they have?


I wouldn't say a million light years, Our galaxy (The milky way) has a radius of travel around 100,000 lightyears. The milky way contains around 200 billion stars,meaning thats an awful lots solar systems. Sure a planet within the Goldilocks zone isn't common, but with 200 billion stars, there has to be at least a couple thousand within that region. 

Also, how an alien has sex is something rather I would not know nor want to know.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

flyincaveman said:


> Uhhh, not that I've been told and I don't see why we would be able to. But now my curiosity is piqued on why you're asking.


Just curious on how much access you guy have : ) Sure, ISTP seems accurate now. ISFP a year or so ago or INFP but, stressed xSTPs can appear different because, we commonly go to the negative in a loop *smirks*


----------



## Agent Washintub

Brick said:


> *Our galaxy* (The milky way)


Who said they were from our galaxy?

Also, holes are holes, bro!


----------



## Agent Washintub

ENIGMA15 said:


> Just curious on how much access you guy have : ) Sure, ISTP seems accurate now. ISFP a year or so ago


Honestly, I didn't even know we could change another user's avatars. O.O

Also, I am wounded!! ISFP? Really? Then again, if you were going from a year ago, that was right at the tail end of my marriage. Soooooooo.... I was not in a good place. Still not. Not fully, at least. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> Who said they were from our galaxy?
> 
> Also, holes are holes, bro!


just as long the holes are tight I may not be alright.

Trypophobia is a scary matter though for those who have it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> just as long the holes are tight I may not be alright.
> 
> Trypophobia is a scary matter though for those who have it.


*taps foot* I am still waiting on a pic while, I drool over your avatar *smirks*


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Not convinced.


You wouldn't be until I started tryharding and matching stereotypes.
@ENIGMA15 - estp is ite for now. @Brick - estj.


----------



## BugFolk

Brick said:


> just as long the holes are tight I may not be alright.
> 
> Trypophobia is a scary matter though for those who have it.


Had to look that up. Word of advice. Don't. People with too much photoshop skills have really taken it to a whole new level. (sea sponges, lotus seeds, hands, feet, anything....)


----------



## ENIGMA2019

flyincaveman said:


> Honestly, I didn't even know we could change another user's avatars. O.O
> 
> Also, I am wounded!! ISFP? Really? Then again, if you were going from a year ago, that was right at the tail end of my marriage. Soooooooo.... I was not in a good place. Still not. Not fully, at least. We'll leave it at that.


*slides a shot of tequila to the end of the bar* Sorry, dude Let's get trashed and dance it away!


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> *taps foot* I am still waiting on a pic while, I drool over your avatar *smirks*


Soon enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> You wouldn't be until I started tryharding and matching stereotypes.
> 
> @ENIGMA15 - estp is ite for now.
> @Brick - estj.


*grins* For now. This video I just posted in the ESTP forum reminds me of you for some reason. Probably, the sexy accent and similarities in personality/thought process. Granted, I only saw one of your videos


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> You wouldn't be until I started tryharding and matching stereotypes.


Says the guy who suggests I'm paranoid about my girlfriend because I can't see her...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> ..so what's an equal advantage?


*grins- N it is. 

Equal is being able to see what sees you. You have to adjust from light to dark if light is present. It is like being in the sun and walking into a dark house. The things I listed makes it even. Some how, I am sure you know what I mean but, are trying to either type me differently, *grins* or make a new test. ; P


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Ni-Ti looped INFJ


A kind and forgiving ENTJ.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Bastard

Literally God said:


> A kind and forgiving ENTJ.


A pussy cat**


----------



## Lunacik

flyincaveman said:


> In general, Intro loops come across as depression and Extra loops come across as mania


Lol "Intro loops" and "Extra loops" ... it almost sounds like you're referring to parts of a movie :laughing:



Ocean Helm said:


> Agreed, and since she liked my first round of typings so much:
> @*RGBCMYK* INTP 9w1


Correction: I actually thought you put 5w6 for @*Brick* in your first round of typings, I misread. That's why I said that.



Turi said:


> Withdraw, detach and analyse sounds like inferior Si in an ENxP.


Can be.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Literally God said:


> A kind and forgiving ENTJ.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Hey! Is it because I am a female you skipped me?? *devilish grin*


----------



## Turi

ENIGMA15 said:


> *grins- N it is.
> 
> Equal is being able to see what sees you. You have to adjust from light to dark if light is present. It is like being in the sun and walking into a dark house. The things I listed makes it even. Some how, I am sure you know what I mean but, are trying to either type me differently, *grins* or make a new test. ; P


If it's equal there is no advantage.


----------



## Bastard

@ENIGMA15 Is there any doubt? :tongue:



Turi said:


> If it's equal there is no advantage.


If both are blind in the dark, then it's equal disadvantage. If you can both see each other, well...


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> @ENIGMA15
> If both are blind in the dark, then it's equal disadvantage. If you can both see each other, well...


Nobody mentioned disadvantage.
I want to know what an equal advantage is, because I'm able to return is some recruitment agency.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> If it's equal there is no advantage.


lol I think we mean the same thing but, different thought process of explanation... Is what I am saying really that foreign to you on comprehension? Does anyone else understand my explanation?? I assure you most XSTP do.


----------



## Turi

ENIGMA15 said:


> lol I think we mean the same thing but, different thought process of explanation... Is what I am saying really that foreign to you on comprehension? Does anyone else understand my explanation?? I assure you most XSTP do.


If I have 15 points, and you have 15 points, neither of us has an advantage.
If you are in the dark, and I'm in the dark, we're equal and therefore nobody has an advantage.
If you have night-vision goggles on, then you have an advantage in the dark.
If I also have night-vision goggles on, then there is no advantage.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> Nobody mentioned disadvantage.
> I want to know what an equal advantage is, because I'm able to return is some recruitment agency.


It is like if your ass got kicked all day and then you have to fight someone that has not fought once....who has the advantage?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> If I have 15 points, and you have 15 points, neither of us has an advantage.
> If you are in the dark, and I'm in the dark, we're equal and therefore nobody has an advantage.
> If you have night-vision goggles on, then you have an advantage in the dark.
> If I also have night-vision goggles on, then there is no advantage.


Dude,same point different route

Although, I love CLUE....it is pretty simple

Ah...I see what you are saying...


----------



## Bastard

ENIGMA15 said:


> It is like if your ass got kicked all day and then you have to fight someone that has not fought once....who has the advantage?


Iunno, I think he's used to it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bastard said:


> Iunno, I think he's used to it.


lol Bless his curious soul, I understand but, not to that level


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> Nobody mentioned disadvantage.
> I want to know what an equal advantage is, because I'm able to return is some recruitment agency.


I get the perspective of it being an oxymoron...
buut...
on the other hand...
if both have above average abilities in something, etc. it could be considered an equal advantage.
Like 2 superheroes.
The "advantage" part being compared to the rest of the world, and "equal" said in relation to one another.

Edit: granted, this is not in the original context.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

RGBCMYK said:


> I get the perspective of it being an oxymoron...
> buut...
> on the other hand...
> if both have above average abilities in something, etc. it could be considered an equal advantage.
> Like 2 superheroes.
> The "advantage" part being compared to the rest of the world, and "equal" said in relation to one another.
> 
> Edit: granted, this is not in the original context.


This has tuned into something...IDK almost been up 24 hours...However, POINT is no, I am not afraid of the dark, I like being able to see what sees me= no disadvantage and if you do not understand that, You do not sit in the in the dark or are without light often. End ....Period


----------



## Literally Gone

ENIGMA15 said:


> Hey! Is it because I am a female you skipped me?? *devilish grin*


Nah, you seemed otherwise engaged with @Brick and some others (who really don't seem to care for me...) at the time, didn't want to interrupt your colorful discourse with them. You're an ESTP in desperate need of a vacation in Australia...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

ENIGMA15 said:


> This has tuned into something...IDK almost been up 24 hours...However, POINT is no, I am not afraid of the dark, I like being able to see what sees me= no disadvantage and if you do not understand that, You do not sit in the in the dark or are without light often. End ....Period


Yup. It's a vulnerability. Makes perfectly logical sense.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Literally God said:


> Nah, you seemed otherwise engaged with @Brick and some others (who really don't seem to care for me...) at the time, didn't want to interrupt your colorful discourse with them. You're an ESTP in desperate need of a vacation in Australia...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Who cares who they care for? There are tons of people on this forum. I have turned down many trips there. I am an ESTP that will NOT be on a plane that long unless sedated lol


----------



## Turi

ENIGMA15 said:


> This has tuned into something...IDK almost been up 24 hours...However, POINT is no, I am not afraid of the dark, I like being able to see what sees me= no disadvantage and if you do not understand that, You do not sit in the in the dark or are without light often. End ....Period


I understand wanting an equal playing field.
Equal _advantage_ doesn't make sense.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> Do the test and I'll think of your results while I check what the magic 8 ball has to say, and I'll tell you your type.


Ha ha I know my type...I will check it out tomorrow over some truck driver style coffee...play nice Boiiizzz


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> How do you plan to get out of this? ISTJs aren't renowned for their creativity in these situations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Ughhhh, a drill and some screwdrivers, those flamethrower tools?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> Ok, back to topic...possible.... going to my comfy memory foam bed and may wake up before noon...


Goodnight princess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> Ughhhh, a drill and some screwdrivers, those flamethrower tools?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A welding torch? 
You have no idea how thick and sturdy those tend to be. The goal is to get you here alive...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> A welding torch?
> You have no idea how thick and sturdy those tend to be. The goal is to get you here alive...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Fine, the barrel will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> Fine, the barrel will do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good ISTJ... ENTP knows best...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Xcopy

Part of me wants to say INTP, but the style of talking leans more towards ENTP.


----------



## Rydori

ENTJ fits.


----------



## Lunacik

Entj

jk

Can someone help me w my type in seriousness?


----------



## Literally Gone

Infp

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

INFP​


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> INFP​


In danger of being banned again...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> In danger of being banned again...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Wait. You are, or you're joking that Enoch is?


----------



## Bastard

RGBCMYK said:


> Sure it does.


Yes, it does. By grammar alone.

The only way it doesn't is if the false assumption is made that "advantage" _solely_ means "placed in a superior position." It can also mean "placed in a favourable position."

If people are going to be pedantic, they should at least do it right. :laughing:


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Wait. You are, or you're joking that Enoch is?


I did quote him... I've only gotten infracted before. It is a running joke though.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Bastard said:


> Yes, it does. By grammar alone.
> 
> The only way it doesn't is if the false assumption is made that "advantage" _solely_ means "placed in a superior position." It can also mean "placed in a favourable position."
> 
> If people are going to be pedantic, they should at least do it right. :laughing:


The definition you've provided doesn't make it impossible to be an oxymoron, no offense.
And it's not pedantic to appreciate accuracy in communication. It's a positive quality that most people lack.
Miscommunication can result in misunderstandings.


----------



## Bastard

Why not convinced of E vs I? It's usually the easiest of the four. 



RGBCMYK said:


> The definition you've provided doesn't make it impossible to be an oxymoron, no offense.


No, but neither does it necessarily make it an oxymoron.



RGBCMYK said:


> And it's not pedantic to appreciate accuracy in communication. It's a positive quality that most people lack.


No shit. You should reread my last line.


----------



## Rydori

@RGBCMYK - INXP seems like quite a fit based on observation, I lean more towards INTP for you though
@Bastard - ESTP is perfect


----------



## Enoch

ISFP​


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> @RGBCMYK - INXP seems like quite a fit based on observation, I lean more towards INTP for you though.


^^^


----------



## Lunacik

Bastard said:


> Why not convinced of E vs I? It's usually the easiest of the four.


Not necessarily, but this ties back into something that conflicts with your current beliefs: ENTPs are supposed to be the most introverted of all extroverted types, according to all the sources I've encountered thus far.
Also, I'm very Ti & Ne heavy both. I'm also pretty lousy in Fe & Si.
But I still see a lot of Ti, and there are other possible factors.
I think NTPs in general probably have a really difficult time finding their types, simply because of that Ti/Ne combination.




> No, but neither does it necessarily make it an oxymoron.


Glad we agree roud:




> No shit. You should reread my last line.


I don't think he was pedantic at all. I almost said the same thing, I just used Ne more than he did. He wasn't incorrect about his observation at all in context. It was a contradiction in the way she actually used it. The only reason I was able to point out otherwise was because of the fact that I went outside the box...and part of that box was context. So technically, he did do it right.
@Turi


----------



## Bastard

RGBCMYK said:


> It was a contradiction in the way she actually used it.


Yeah nah bruh. Get edumacated.


----------



## Lunacik

Ooooook....


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard

Yeh nah yeh.


----------



## Literally Gone

Bastard said:


> Yeh nah yeh.


A real bastard, I mean ESTP...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Bastard

If you're Morgan Freeman, then I'm a Bas...


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> Intp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any reason for I over E? Is this just vibe-based? Just for fun?

You're probably not wrong, but.





> @*RGBCMYK - INXP seems like quite a fit based on observation, I lean more towards INTP for you though*


 @Brick INxP? Really? Lol


* *




I'm only an INFP when I'm offline.


----------



## Enoch

Wrong thread, inferior Se mate.​


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Any reason for I over E? Is this just vibe-based? Just for fun?
> 
> You're probably not wrong, but.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brick INxP? Really? Lol
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only an INFP when I'm offline.


Ah, so you admit it at last! INFP... tsk tsk.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> @*RGBCMYK* - INXP seems like quite a fit based on observation, I lean more towards INTP for you though
> @*Bastard* - ESTP is perfect





Literally God said:


> Ah, so you admit it at last! INFP... tsk tsk.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Yup, I admit. I'm just an INFP that likes my way into seeming like an INTP.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Entp.


ninja'd. meant to literally.


----------



## Literally Gone

Enfp

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

Such a good thing for someone you're not moderator of this thread.​


----------



## Lunacik

Ebola said:


> Entp.
> 
> 
> ninja'd. meant to literally.


I figured as much.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

you mean ISFJ, im not ENFP.


----------



## Lunacik

Enfp...


----------



## CultOfPersonality

there is nothing ENFP about me, MAYBE INXP, but my Si is very visible, im either INFP/INTP/ISTJ/ISFJ.


----------



## Lunacik

* *




*enfp*


----------



## Rydori

Ebola said:


> there is nothing ENFP about me, MAYBE INXP, but my Si is very visible, im either INFP/INTP/ISTJ/ISFJ.


Ne af boi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Brick is most definitely an IESNTFPJ


* *




I don't see much F in you.


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> Enfp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting the isxp vibe from you based off of your siggy.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Brick is most definitely an IESNTFPJ
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much F in you.


I think this fits you much better than Entp.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> I think this fits you much better than Entp.


Be honest. Were you seeing INTP + Bias all along?


----------



## Lunacik

:sad:


----------



## Lunacik

(x)
changed my mind


----------



## Rydori

Yes intp is good, you do display quite a bit of decent Fe. Developed Fe I’m guessing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Be honest. Were you seeing INTP + Bias all along?


No, I saw yet another someone trying to figure out their type. 
You did say you wanted to be extroverted though. Everyone goes through phases of not wanting much interaction and desiring it constantly. I kinda wanted to be introverted, because it was easier to accept that I had a choice in not really socializing at all other than school, than I actually enjoyed it and was getting quite frustrated in not being able to find anyone interesting and intelligent enough to bother with. It's lonely at the top...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> :sad:


Why?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> Yes intp is good, you do display quite a bit of decent Fe. Developed Fe I’m guessing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I do not know. If you do not, how am I supposed to *grins* @RGBCMYK I will go back and read some of your posts. I am uncertain


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> No, I saw yet another someone trying to figure out their type.
> You did say you wanted to be extroverted though. Everyone goes through phases of not wanting much interaction and desiring it constantly. I kinda wanted to be introverted, because it was easier to accept that I had a choice in not really socializing at all other than school, *than I actually enjoyed it and was getting quite frustrated in not being able to find anyone interesting and intelligent.*


I relate to this strongly, actually.
I guess mine is a sadder case of not being able to find people I can relate to.
Like...an introvert with no close friends.
Loneliness.
Explains the social confusion, when I think of it...which was a possibility in the back of my mind the whole time.
I get around all these wonderful, caring people and I still just feel so alien, so foreign, misunderstood like how people assume I'm stuck up or criticize me for crossing my arms or having closed off body language when really I'm just in neutral mode. I send the real me outward, and no one --
no one gets it at all.



Literally God said:


> Why?


Sort of sinking in that it's really my type, firmly and conclusively, after all this time.
But it isn't what I want.
It is, but. It isn't.
I appreciate it, but the con side is...........
it stinks.
I don't want to be the geeky kid still.
I want to be the logical cerebral without the introversion...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bastard said:


> You're AIDS.
> 
> And by AIDS, I mean ESFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ISFJ and SEI. Don't do the J/p switch, then?


I was thinking unhealthy, ENFJ just by the screen name alone lol Your description is much more entertaining!


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> @*Turi* INTP
> 
> Gonna go back to my first impression of you + silent thoughts in the back of my mind I never shared.
> 
> Partly because you remind me SO much of myself when I was in college. I was majoring in Psychology and didn't know about MBTI at the time, and my psychology teacher called me IN*F*J (and emphasized the F)
> 
> Back then I had certain underlying dynamics I've also seen in you. A lot of parallels. It seems like you're in a phase or something.


You can't type people because they kind of remind you of yourself back in the day.
I'm not sure what you mean about a phase, but if we're doing the whole 'remind you of X' thing then all of y'all need to understand, INTPs are nerds, I'm not a nerd, therefore I can't prefer INTP.




Brick said:


> Yes intp is good, you do display quite a bit of decent Fe. Developed Fe I’m guessing
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*sees developed Fe*
*types as type with _inferior _Fe*

That's not it works, boiz.


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> I relate to this strongly, actually.
> I guess mine is a sadder case of not being able to find people I can relate to.
> Like...an introvert with no close friends.
> Loneliness.
> Explains the social confusion, when I think of it...which was a possibility in the back of my mind the whole time.
> I get around all these wonderful, caring people and I still just feel so alien, so foreign, misunderstood like how people assume I'm stuck up or criticize me for crossing my arms or having closed off body language when really I'm just in neutral mode. I send the real me outward, and no one --
> no one gets it at all.
> 
> 
> Sort of sinking in that it's really my type, firmly and conclusively, after all this time.
> But it isn't what I want.
> It is, but. It isn't.
> I appreciate it, but the con side is...........
> it stinks.
> I don't want to be the geeky kid still.
> I want to be the logical cerebral without the introversion...


I find people like that ignorant and quite annoying. Hence why I don't bother with them.
I no longer have a single close friend in real life. My closest friends are all people I met on here. People who I've never met before. People who actually get me and value my intellect and are able to see things other ways, matter how unpleasant and distasteful they may be.
That helps stave off the loneliness of having no real in life friends. I don't even get along with my family at all hahaha... I'm too cynical, pragmatic, and unforgiving for them.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> You can't type people because they kind of remind you of yourself back in the day.
> I'm not sure what you mean about a phase, but.


Yeah, that is true. NVM.

You're right.


----------



## bucolic

Potentially an INTP, but it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

@RGBCMYK I do not think I will be much help, you may be operating in your undeveloped shadow functions. You could be under stress or going through a growth faze.

No idea, as far as the above user. Nothing to go off of


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> Yeah, that is true. NVM.
> 
> You're right.


If we're doing 'you remind me of' let it be known I wouldn't remind anybody of Michael.


----------



## bucolic

For some reason, gives off a pretty clear ENTJ vibe.


----------



## Literally Gone

Michael seems mentally competent alright...
I don't know enough about the above person to say what type they are. I advise not just agreeing with whatever they have up though. @Temizzle you agree this is sound advice I hope.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Entp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Brick, ESTJ.


----------



## Temizzle

Ahaha seen your type me videos on YouTube. Even more certain you’re a clear-cut INFJ

“I didn’t like how cut throat law was I wanted to do something that would help people”

@Literally God what are you saying?


----------



## bucolic

Doesn't strike me as particularly ENTJ-ish, but it's not impossible.


----------



## Literally Gone

Oh dearie me, we may have a problem here... so many trolls here already...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## bucolic

Literally might be stranded out in the woods right now. That's definitely an ENTP thing.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Brick, ESTJ.


Why do you keep saying E? No Te dom evidence at all.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Ahaha seen your type me videos on YouTube. Even more certain you’re a clear-cut INFJ
> 
> “I didn’t like how cut throat law was I wanted to do something that would help people”
> 
> @Literally God what are you saying?


That its not a good idea to encourage certain peoples current weeklong typings... even jokingly... 
Mega ENTJ who dominates the other typers abilities on this thread.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## bucolic

So many possibilities about how to emerge from the woods. Heavy Ne user.


----------



## Rydori

new person, can't tell really, so ENTP for now.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I am not sure, I just know I want to lick you ; ) errr I mean....your avatar in several places...


----------



## bucolic

If confidence defines ESTP, then ESTP.


----------



## Turi

@Brick - why _wouldn't _I keep saying E - tell me about your Si, and how it's dominant.
Because I can read all about your general extroversion preference by googling your Enneagram type(s).



Temizzle said:


> Ahaha seen your type me videos on YouTube. Even more certain you’re a clear-cut INFJ
> 
> “I didn’t like how cut throat law was I wanted to do something that would help people” ahahaha



* *





It might have simply been the firm I was at, though I doubt it - I still just want to help people - that's basically the reason I'm into typology atm, I don't care what type I am, I want to learn about it, how to type as objectively as possible* so I can help type other people 'properly'.

With law, my experience was that it was a bunch of money-hungry sharks, the amount of lies and deception was overwhelming and played no small part in why I quit my most recent job as a telemarketer (literally last on my list of jobs I would want to do, but it's all that was available at the time).. I felt like all the lies, deceit and manipulation that was happening around me on behalf of my colleagues and management etc was something I'd already endured for long enough.

I was a terrible salesman because I didn't lie, couldn't - people would ask 'can the product do this?' and if it couldn't, I would simply say 'nope, absolutely not' - might try offer another product, but my colleagues were like 'oh, yeah, absolutely not only can it do that but it does X, Y and Z as well'. Liars all.

Law wasn't very different - yes, the information they would tell the clients was in accordance with the law, but the deceit was poison, corrupted the whole field of work here, from my observations - and the way they charged people was the _peak _of immorality. 


*this makes sense, if a person is an INFJ, and if the Grant stack is 'real', and if the notion of the tertiary function being a place of blame is accepted - Ti in this position would mean the person has incredibly subjective views on the world (in conjunction with Ni) - their 'reality' function is inferior Se - Fe in aux doesn't help here, it's irrelevant - so Ti here would mean blaming your own subjective reasoning, or blaming others subjective reasoning - this could easily manifest as an INFJ type wanting to try as hard as possible to be objective, because they simply don't trust other peoples reasoning to be the 'truth' or subjective, it's the thing they blame others for most.


----------



## bucolic

This guy again. ENTJ by virtue of prolific posting.


----------



## Turi

bucolic said:


> This guy again. ENTJ by virtue of prolific posting.


It's what the people want.
Who am I to argue with that?


----------



## Lunacik

RGBCMYK said:


> I get around all these wonderful, caring people and I still just feel so alien, so foreign, misunderstood like how people assume I'm stuck up or criticize me for crossing my arms or having closed off body language when really I'm just in neutral mode. I send the real me outward, and no one --
> no one gets it at all.


Correction: my initial statement wasn't completely accurate.



ENIGMA15 said:


> @*RGBCMYK*  I do not think I will be much help, you may be operating in your undeveloped shadow functions. You could be under stress or going through a growth faze.


Well, thanks for the effort at least. I appreciate you taking the time instead of just going off my picture and sig or something like that. I have to say though, how is anything I say indicative of using undeveloped shadow functions?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

bucolic said:


> If confidence defines ESTP, then ESTP.


Yes, but, No, that is not the only defining feature but, I will try and figure out yours over time. Which, will be running across your posts in the forum, not here : )


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> It's what the people want.
> Who am I to argue with that?


*grins* That does sound like something an ENTJ would say but, not completely sold on that type for you, yet. *smirks*


----------



## Literally Gone

Bloody hell you people are impossible...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Well isn't that interesting - @Turi is approaching IxFP according to his own descriptions.
> 
> Maybe he can accept being an INFP 4 then, as his Ti won't allow for being an INTP 4.


I know what you're trying to say, but you're trying to force everything into typology.

Is anyone on this forum totally down with, and accepting of, blatantly lying to people in order to land a sale, and have absolutely no issues with charging exorbitantly high fees for work _you didn't do_?

I barely touched on the issues in that post.
Imagine you're a surgeon, someone comes in for surgery, you put them to sleep and then you get your assistant to do the whole thing, sign it off as you doing it and charge accordingly - charge them as if the one with _decades of experience under their belt and all the relevant degrees_ did the work, when that's not how it went down at all.

I believe most people would wind up feeling like an Fi dominant in those situations. 

If anything, I'd argue it was _their _Fi values conflicting with my Fe values and/or Te reasoning.

i.e Fe - this isn't socially acceptable, ain't nobody down with this, we shouldn't do this to people, it's not right etc etc, and Te as in there are about a million reasons this isn't cool - all of the above listed for Fe + including my own personal views on it, it breaks this law, that law, destroys their trust, will take down the whole company if people find out about this etc etc - all of which combines into about a billion reasons I wasn't down with it all.


I have to laugh at the fact one single post shifts your view from INTP to IxFP.
That's not how we should be typing people, and it's quite the jump.

Suddenly, I'm an Fi dom, not a Ti dom - I magically now have inferior Te, not inferior Fe, and my preference for intuition over sensation is called into question.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What if I said no? What if I took a stance against your reign of terror?


----------



## Turi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What if I said no? What if I took a stance against your reign of terror?


Reign of terror?
I change the four little letters under my name and I'm suddenly some kind of Stalin or Hitler figure.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi don't worry, I already still know what you are and have for a while. But INFP is still a solid second-best-fit and that is actually what I said at the very beginning when typing you. But of course that is according to the letters (I + N + T + P), and is not a Turiverse typing. In the Turiverse what you just described corresponds quite well to IxFP. You see the "others", the group, and you don't care. "My Fe values" is a load of bullshit. These are personal values.

I think all 4 INxx types, in general, will prefer "Ti" over "Te" and "Fi" over "Fe", just like you. But you are a P by the letters, and good arguments can be made for you being INxP even in your own system. You like to use more of an ability-based judgment to type yourself as "Ni-dom" based on your "inferior Se" but at the same time you say that basing typology off ability is stupid. At least you do show a consciously strong preference for Ti over Te and Fe, and Fi over Te and Fe, so yep INxP in the Turiverse makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi don't worry, I already still know what you are and have for a while. But INFP is still a solid second-best-fit and that is actually what I said at the very beginning when typing you. But of course that is according to the letters (I + N + T + P), and is not a Turiverse typing. In the Turiverse what you just described corresponds quite well to IxFP. You see the "others", the group, and you don't care. "My Fe values" is a load of bullshit. These are personal values.


Te bra

You keep saying Turiverse, as if there isn't going to be a swift change that sweeps the typology nation from the end of this month onwards, that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> Reign of terror?
> I change the four little letters under my name and I'm suddenly some kind of Stalin or Hitler figure.


Your avatar has a crown. Can you not see the correlation? *smirks* sighs* This is prime example of my previous post....


----------



## bucolic

Only saying ESTP again because I have nothing else to go off of, and would like to be typed now.


----------



## Turi

^INTP via dichotomy.



ENIGMA15 said:


> Your avatar has a crown. Can you not see the correlation? *smirks* sighs* This is prime example of my previous post....


Should I rename myself to *King Turi*?


----------



## Literally Gone

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What if I said no? What if I took a stance against your reign of terror?


We love you for it.

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

bucolic said:


> Only saying ESTP again because I have nothing else to go off of, and would like to be typed now.


Sweetheart, I assure you there is plenty to go off of. Sub forums alone : ) 

Still not sure...


----------



## bucolic

@Literally God Goes on numerous "therapeutic misadventures." xNxx

^ESTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> ^INTP via dichotomy.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I rename myself to *King Turi*?


If it were me.... MF King Turi bitches lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Literally God said:


> We love you for it.
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Who is the we? lol :wink:


----------



## Literally Gone

ENIGMA15 said:


> Who is the we? lol :wink:


Most people on this thread actually...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## bucolic

Veteran extrovert...intuitive...thinker...perceiver...


----------



## Turi

When's the last time you guys witnessed a super-villain that wasn't an xNTJ?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Literally God said:


> Most people on this thread actually...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Hmmm...I do not know him or much about him so...exclude me until I say otherwise : )


----------



## Knave

The greatest villain ever. The Joker: ENTP


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Most people on this thread actually...


Yes, lot of mistypes. 



ENIGMA15 said:


> Who is the we? lol :wink:


Don't see too much Ti yet, just Se. I'll be looking out for ESFP vs ESTP.



bucolic said:


> Veteran extrovert...intuitive...thinker...perceiver...


Yes no solid grasp on your type yet.


----------



## Knave

Te-mizzle is the Te king around here


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> When's the last time you guys witnessed a super-villain that wasn't an xNTJ?


In what context? A show? Comic book, a comic book related show?


----------



## bucolic

He'll watch his own slippers burn b/c they were covered under warranty. 

I was referring to the Joker, but forgot to quote.


----------



## Temizzle

Knave said:


> Te-mizzle is the Te king around here


Thank u sir. I would wager INFP for you as of right now


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> Yes, lot of mistypes.
> 
> 
> Don't see too much Ti yet, just Se. I'll be looking out for ESFP vs ESTP.
> 
> 
> Yes no solid grasp on your type yet.


*pets the kitty on the head* Ok *smirks*l


----------



## Literally Gone

ENIGMA15 said:


> Hmmm...I do not know him or much about him so...exclude me until I say otherwise : )


I did. If you stay here long enough, you just may come over to the dark side... an incentive perhaps?









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## bucolic

@Temizzle If ENTJ, seems like a very "soft" one. Probably just saying that since he isn't my supervisor. 

"What are you waiting for? Straighten out those dongles!"


----------



## Temizzle

ENIGMA15 said:


> *pets the kitty on the head* Ok *smirks*l


This one doesn't like to be pet. 

Can't tell if the flowery vibe is 6 or F preference


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Knave said:


> Te-mizzle is the Te king around here


What type is the ass kissing type....that would be my guess


----------



## Temizzle

bucolic said:


> @Temizzle If ENTJ, seems like a very "soft" one. Probably just saying that since he isn't my supervisor.
> 
> "What are you waiting for? Straighten out those dongles!"


ENTJs being hard 24/7 is a misconception. 

Straightening things out in the office also a bore. Focus is on completing goals that build towards a greater vision and the thrill of competition.


----------



## Literally Gone

ENIGMA15 said:


> *pets the kitty on the head* Ok *smirks*l


He's a big fluffy ENTJ, he just wants you to scratch his belly...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

ENIGMA15 said:


> What type is the ass kissing type....that would be my guess


Apparently ESTP 6w7


----------



## bucolic

ENTJ lion. Never get old.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> This one doesn't like to be pet.
> 
> Can't tell if the flowery vibe is 6 or F preference


Flowery vibe *grins* I think that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day long ; ) I was unaware of it.

Come now, all cats like to be pet, whether they realize it or not


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> He's a big fluffy ENTJ, he just wants you to scratch his belly...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


ENTP that needs a new hobby. Had a lot more fun from you before when you were producing quality content. You're losing your touch. Snap back to it. 



bucolic said:


> ENTJ lion. Never get old.


Yes, yes, I'd like to see more writing from you than one-sentence posts.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi "INTJ villains" are actually often Ti villains. They are so sure in their intellect-deduced worldview which was formed from a bunch of subjective logic, that they believe the imperative is theirs to take a crusade upon their own shoulders. Light Yagami for example, is a Jungian Ti type, and a LSI/ISTj in Socionics.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> Apparently ESTP 6w7


A cat comedian boy oh boy...we have hit the jackpot


----------



## Knave

ENIGMA15 said:


> What type is the ass kissing type....that would be my guess


An ESTP in this neck of the woods, quite the enigma yes?


----------



## bucolic

Temizzle said:


> Yes, yes, I'd like to see more writing from you than one-sentence posts.


I'm not Stephen King, master of the bloated novel.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> ENTP that needs a new hobby. Had a lot more fun from you before when you were producing quality content. You're losing your touch. Snap back to it.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I'd like to see more writing from you than one-sentence posts.


Jawal Mein Fuhrer! You just haven't seen most of my recent posts... try the infp venting/stream of consciousness for a few...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

bucolic said:


> ENTJ lion. Never get old.


OMG dick ...I mean kitty has spoken, *snaps whip* POST YOUR ASS OF GIRLLLLLLLL


----------



## Temizzle

ENIGMA15 said:


> Flowery vibe *grins* I think that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day long ; ) I was unaware of it.
> 
> Come now, all cats like to be pet, whether they realize it or not


Mmm ok I can see ESTP 6 for you -- not a common combination so didn't consider it a possibility at first. 

The way you poke, prod, and test your limits in an interactive manner could resemble Se with a Ti flavoring. The way you're comfortable bending your emotional stance could be read as Fe. 

Avoiding direct interactions and childish playfulness characteristic of phobic 6s.


----------



## Literally Gone

ENIGMA15 said:


> OMG dick ...I mean kitty has spoken, *snaps whip* POST YOUR ASS OF GIRLLLLLLLL


○.○

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Knave said:


> An ESTP in this neck of the woods, quite the enigma yes?


Sure dude. Just as a one shoed man, screaming and sitting on a ball is


----------



## Temizzle

bucolic said:


> I'm not Stephen King, master of the bloated novel.


Ok ok clever rebuttal, give you a couple points for ENTP. 



Literally God said:


> Jawal Mein Fuhrer! You just haven't seen most of my recent posts... try the infp venting/stream of consciousness for a few...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Yes, yes, link me you lazy scum.



ENIGMA15 said:


> OMG dick ...I mean kitty has spoken, *snaps whip* POST YOUR ASS OF GIRLLLLLLLL


I think you've gone past your daily meds schedule -- I'd check your calendar


----------



## bucolic

ENIGMA15 said:


> OMG dick ...I mean kitty has spoken, *snaps whip* POST YOUR ASS OF GIRLLLLLLLL


I did post a thread in the INFP subforum recently...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> Mmm ok I can see ESTP 6 for you -- not a common combination so didn't consider it a possibility at first.
> 
> The way you poke, prod, and test your limits in an interactive manner could resemble Se with a Ti flavoring. The way you're comfortable bending your emotional stance could be read as Fe.
> 
> Avoiding direct interactions and childish playfulness characteristic of phobic 6s.


Close CP 6 ; )

Deeming yourself GOD and the know all and be all are definitely qualities of a ENTJ


----------



## Temizzle

ENIGMA15 said:


> Close CP 6 ; )
> 
> Deeming yourself GOD and the know all and be all are definitely qualities of a ENTJ


You don't seem CP at all you seem avoidant and passive-aggressive to me.


----------



## Bastard

bucolic said:


> I'm not Stephen King, master of the bloated novel.


Fuck that guy's annoying (he's also irritating and bothersome).


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> Ok ok clever rebuttal, give you a couple points for ENTP.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, link me you lazy scum.
> 
> 
> I think you've gone past your daily meds schedule -- I'd check your calendar


Sure. You are the perfect representative of the un medicated....a funny one at that


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> You don't seem CP at all you seem avoidant and passive-aggressive to me.


Don't you mean fun and flirty?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> You don't seem CP at all you seem avoidant and passive-aggressive to me.


I do not care what I seem like to you. You seem like a pompous dick... See how that works?


----------



## Temizzle

Bastard said:


> Fuck that guy's annoying (he's also irritating and bothersome).


+1. Puts way too much effort into building the environment -- into excruciating, pointless detail.



ENIGMA15 said:


> Sure. You are the perfect representative of the un medicated....a funny one at that


This one was very clever. I'm particularly impressed. You must have been queen of the block at your school.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Literally God said:


> I did. If you stay here long enough, you just may come over to the dark side... an incentive perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I LOVE cookies!!


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> ENTJs being hard 24/7 is a misconception.
> 
> Straightening things out in the office also a bore. Focus is on completing goals that build towards a greater vision and the thrill of competition.


According to this, ENTJs have the highest EQ.
Nothing to do with being soft/hard, but, it's a thing nonetheless.



Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi "INTJ villains" are actually often Ti villains. They are so sure in their intellect-deduced worldview which was formed from a bunch of subjective logic, that they believe the imperative is theirs to take a crusade upon their own shoulders. Light Yagami for example, is a Jungian Ti type, and a LSI/ISTj in Socionics.


Had a quick read - yeah, I think I'd agree with Light being an LSI in Socionics.

Type how INTP I am based on this handful of characters that I share similarities with:
L - _Deathnote_.
Light Yagami - _Deathnote_.
Sherlock Holmes.
House.
John - _Bloodline_.
Wolf - _Sense8_.
Clay - _13 Reasons Why_.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Ok ok clever rebuttal, give you a couple points for ENTP.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, link me you lazy scum.
> 
> 
> I think you've gone past your daily meds schedule -- I'd check your calendar


Funny to have you call me lazy Asslan... you're still just pissed about my joke...

http://personalitycafe.com/showthread.php?t=6141

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> +1. Puts way too much effort into building the environment -- into excruciating, pointless detail.
> 
> 
> This one was very clever. I'm particularly impressed. You must have been queen of the block at your school.


I live to serve you my master, GOD, the beginning and the end...that was my purpose in that whole statement.....to prove my undying loyalty to you. Big kitty ***pets and kisses before I pull out my AR*
Oh, I forgot, falls to my knees and kisses your paws* Then pulls out AR....


----------



## Literally Gone

ENIGMA15 said:


> I live to serve you my master, GOD, the beginning and the end...that was my purpose in that whole statement.....to prove my undying loyalty to you. Big kitty ***pets and kisses before I pull out my AR*


No, really you don't have to do that...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> According to this, ENTJs have the highest EQ.
> Nothing to do with being soft/hard, but, it's a thing nonetheless.


Yes this I've read. I've also read the rationale behind it -- ENTJs are good at staying level-headed during hard times and can provide valuable rationale input in the face of emotional panic. 





> Had a quick read - yeah, I think I'd agree with Light being an LSI in Socionics.


Light is a cookie cutout NTJ. 



> Type how INTP I am based on this handful of characters that I share similarities with:
> L - _Deathnote_.
> Light Yagami - _Deathnote_.
> Sherlock Holmes.
> House.
> John - _Bloodline_.
> Wolf - _Sense8_.
> Clay - _13 Reasons Why_.


Lol ~~ this ain't reliable at all.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Turi said:


> Reign of terror?
> I change the four little letters under my name and I'm suddenly some kind of Stalin or Hitler figure.


A mass murderer by association. Are you willing to turn yourself in?


----------



## Temizzle

Literally God said:


> Funny to have you call me lazy Asslan... you're still just pissed about my joke...
> 
> [INFP] Stream of Consciousness/Vent Thread


There are 6,093 pages in this thread and what you linked me doesn't have a post by you on it. 



ENIGMA15 said:


> I live to serve you my master, GOD, the beginning and the end...that was my purpose in that whole statement.....to prove my undying loyalty to you. Big kitty ***pets and kisses before I pull out my AR*


Good doggy. Yes hand me that AR, I've got work to do.


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Paintball is incredible I love it.
> 
> Play like a pussy in the start — stay in the back with a close-knit team, observe the field and advance around the side slowly. Once there’s few people left go ham and dominate the rest. Fun shit!


If I'm ever in the land of fruits and nut with you one day, I'll have to play you...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

ENIGMA15 said:


> Nope, keep on, I promise I will not report you to the mods if you do the same.


What we need to keep in mind is the people that report, likely _aren't _the same people that participate in the conversations.

Just because you say you won't report, I say it, all regular posters can say it, and they can _all _stay true to their word - doesn't prevent the faceless 'vigilante' from reporting.


----------



## Bastard

Temizzle said:


> Play like a pussy in the start — stay in the back with a close-knit team, observe the field and advance around the side slowly. Once there’s few people left go ham and dominate the rest. Fun shit!


Heh. I play it like this. I've been called a dirty player, but all's fair in love and paintball.

Then again, I was the kid who used to win laser tag by putting my hand on the end of their laser guns. So maybe they're not entirely wrong.


----------



## Turi

My ego puts me about 10 billion light years above being the kind of person who would enjoy paint-balling.
I see those kinds of sports as primitive.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> I see those kinds of sports as primitive.


Lots of upstart apes see themselves as civilized.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> What we need to keep in mind is the people that report, likely _aren't _the same people that participate in the conversations.
> 
> Just because you say you won't report, I say it, all regular posters can say it, and they can _all _stay true to their word - doesn't prevent the faceless 'vigilante' from reporting.


Very true...faceless bitches abound... He can PM me then, If I found out someone reported him I would insist they drop it...if they even listened.


----------



## Crowbo

Literally God said:


> If I'm ever in the land of fruits and nut with you one day, I'll have to play you...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I'd too like to play. I've yet to get the chance to do so.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Lots of upstart apes see themselves as civilized.


Relevance, your honor?


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Relevance, your honor?


Shit really goes over your head, doesn't it?



Temizzle said:


> I’ll bring my m4


This makes me sad, because I live in a country where gun phobia is the national sport. Sure, I love my .30-30 Marlin, but I wouldn't mind a few semi autos. :crying:


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Shit really goes over your head, doesn't it?


No, but it certainly went over yours - pun intended.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> @Brick - why _wouldn't _I keep saying E - tell me about your Si, and how it's dominant.
> Because I can read all about your general extroversion preference by googling your Enneagram type(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might have simply been the firm I was at, though I doubt it - I still just want to help people - that's basically the reason I'm into typology atm, I don't care what type I am, I want to learn about it, how to type as objectively as possible* so I can help type other people 'properly'.
> 
> With law, my experience was that it was a bunch of money-hungry sharks, the amount of lies and deception was overwhelming and played no small part in why I quit my most recent job as a telemarketer (literally last on my list of jobs I would want to do, but it's all that was available at the time).. I felt like all the lies, deceit and manipulation that was happening around me on behalf of my colleagues and management etc was something I'd already endured for long enough.
> 
> I was a terrible salesman because I didn't lie, couldn't - people would ask 'can the product do this?' and if it couldn't, I would simply say 'nope, absolutely not' - might try offer another product, but my colleagues were like 'oh, yeah, absolutely not only can it do that but it does X, Y and Z as well'. Liars all.
> 
> Law wasn't very different - yes, the information they would tell the clients was in accordance with the law, but the deceit was poison, corrupted the whole field of work here, from my observations - and the way they charged people was the _peak _of immorality.
> 
> 
> *this makes sense, if a person is an INFJ, and if the Grant stack is 'real', and if the notion of the tertiary function being a place of blame is accepted - Ti in this position would mean the person has incredibly subjective views on the world (in conjunction with Ni) - their 'reality' function is inferior Se - Fe in aux doesn't help here, it's irrelevant - so Ti here would mean blaming your own subjective reasoning, or blaming others subjective reasoning - this could easily manifest as an INFJ type wanting to try as hard as possible to be objective, because they simply don't trust other peoples reasoning to be the 'truth' or subjective, it's the thing they blame others for most.


Why I'm Si dominant, here is a list:

I'm very senstive to my environment
I don't like inconsistancy, it annoys me
I prefer a more tame environment of my suitings
Lack of Te effectiveness
More of an observer than judger


----------



## Temizzle

ENIGMA15 said:


> Nah, big kitty needs to get some...Then, he will chill


Ooooh is that a personal offer? Bet I can make you cum in under 5, and that's just the first time ;-*



Literally God said:


> Look within the last 2 pages of the thread they're there.


Briefly looked, couldn't find. If you'd like for me to review your writing please just link me to it clearly and I'll happily take a look for you.



Bastard said:


> Heh. I play it like this. I've been called a dirty player, but all's fair in love and paintball.
> 
> Then again, I was the kid who used to win laser tag by putting my hand on the end of their laser guns. So maybe they're not entirely wrong.


My man, same. 



Bastard said:


> Lots of upstart apes see themselves as civilized.


Agreed. 



Turi said:


> My ego puts me about 10 billion light years above being the kind of person who would enjoy paint-balling.
> I see those kinds of sports as primitive.


Ah I see well sorry to hear that. Hope you're finding some form of physical exercise to keep your body & mind sharp.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Why I'm Si dominant, here is a list:
> 
> I'm very senstive to my environment
> I don't like inconsistancy, it annoys me
> I prefer a more tame environment of my suitings
> Lack of Te effectiveness
> More of an observer than judger


Which part of this is re: Si, besides the last (arguable) point?


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> [*]I don't like inconsistancy, it annoys me


INTP. :laughing:


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Which part of this is re: Si, besides the last point?


All of it, tell me how it isn't Si since you're the one asking, Mr typology guru.




Bastard said:


> INTP. :laughing:


No thanks.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Literally God said:


> Its my duty as an ENTP to crack Enigmas... ;p
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


? Crack my what sweetie?


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Ooooh is that a personal offer? Bet I can make you cum in under 5, and that's just the first time ;-*
> 
> 
> Briefly looked, couldn't find. If you'd like for me to review your writing please just link me to it clearly and I'll happily take a look for you.
> 
> 
> My man, same.
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> Ah I see well sorry to hear that. Hope you're finding some form of physical exercise to keep your body & mind sharp.


Damn, his ego puts Ego's ego to shame...
Hang on, I just have to figure out how to link it properly now...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> All of it, tell me how it isn't Si since you're the one asking, Mr typology guru.


Do you believe this?


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Do you believe this?


Believe what?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> Ooooh is that a personal offer? Bet I can make you cum in under 5, and that's just the first time ;-*


 Spoken like a true cocky ass I mean ENTJ Ha! Which way? I am capable of several? If you do not go first *smirks* Which, I am sure would be the case


----------



## Turi

This thread is about to be thrown in the wash, much in the same fashion as Temizzles sock, amirite boiz?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Brick said:


> Believe what?


I know I have stated it before, but, I really dig your avatar. Never change it lol it really has a calming affect ; )


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Believe what?


Anything you posted.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Turi said:


> This thread is about to be thrown in the wash, much in the same fashion as Temizzles sock, amirite boiz?


*grins* he never made it to the sock...he is in the shower now


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Anything you posted.





Brick said:


> All of it, tell me how it isn't Si since you're the one asking, Mr typology guru.


^^^


----------



## Literally Gone

ENIGMA15 said:


> ? Crack my what sweetie?


Uhhhhhhh... (deer in the headlights look)

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> I know I have stated it before, but, I really dig your avatar. Never change it lol it really has a calming affect ; )


why not dig something else .


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> ^^^


I'm trying to gauge whether I need to actually respond to that or not.

There is only one single point that could be almost construed as maybe indicative of a preference for perception, of which Si is one of four possibilities.

The rest is unrelated stereotypical BS.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Anything you posted.


yes.

You have to convince me to why this is not Si dom?


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> yes.
> 
> You have to convince me to why this is not Si dom?


I don't have to do shit.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> I don't have to do shit.


well case closed.

You can't prove I'm Te dom, so I'm not ESTJ.


----------



## Turi

estj


----------



## bucolic

"Respected" ENTJ.


----------



## Turi

bucolic said:


> "Respected" ENTJ.


Have you considered INTP?
I had a read through your post history - it's brief, but INTP appears to be a solid fit.


----------



## Bastard

infj :laughing:


----------



## bucolic

Turi said:


> Have you considered INTP?
> I had a read through your post history - it's brief, but INTP appears to be a solid fit.


 @Bastard ESTP seems like a solid fit. Concrete no-nonsense writing style. 

I've considered it, but I'm pretty good at imitating the "tone" of other types, so not sure where that leaves me. If it helps to narrow things down a bit, I've thought about ENTP, ENFJ, INFP, INFJ as labels that seemed appropriate in the past. I really don't like INFPs though. They sorta make my skin crawl.


----------



## Rydori

ENTP is a fit.

How the hell do you get mixed up with ENFJ though as an ENTP and not ENFP? ENFJ are like completely different from ENTPs.


----------



## bucolic

Brick said:


> ENTP is a fit.
> 
> How the hell do you get mixed up with ENFJ though as an ENTP and not ENFP? ENFJ are like completely different from ENTPs.


That's a good question. Not sure why I relate to those other types. As for ENFJ/INFJ--I do have an altruistic side. In fact, irl, I'm consistently described as a "nice guy." But then, I'm also a little controlling and try to force other people to do things I think are good for them. Afterward, I realize how ridiculous that is. Is that also an ENTP thing?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What's my type after all?


----------



## Turi

^no reason to doubt INTP.

- 

I didn't have to do this, but it needs addressing:



Brick said:


> Why I'm Si dominant, here is a list:
> I'm very senstive to my environment


Introverted sensation isn't 'sensitive' to all of the environment - it's 'sensitive' to things that evoke a subjective impression within the person.
_Whether or not this occurs_, is completely unpredictable, and to _what extent_ is again, completely unpredictable - for the most part, the demeanor of the introverted sensation type is one of indifference, or even apathy towards their environment.

This is not a point towards Si.



> I don't like inconsistancy, it annoys me


I wouldn't have a clue how this is related to introverted sensation.
I would posit a guess that it is a byproduct of various ISxJ stereotypes - it spawns from their Te/Fe, not their Si.

This is not a point towards Si, imo.



> I prefer a more tame environment of my suitings


This might reflect an aversion to the subjective impressions evoked by objects/things/people - which of course is what introverted sensing is.

Due to this, it is my belief that some Si types do indeed prefer tame environments, to put a dampener on this - too much going on at once, isn't their forte.

This is a point towards Si.



> Lack of Te effectiveness


Unrelated to Si, I understand this is included to differentiate your 'stack' as being Si-Te, as opposed to Te-Si - however this methodology implies ones dominant function is a skill, something one should be good at, which is flawed.

Relating Te to being effective is to misunderstand it - Te is simply extroverted thinking, the Te types thinking being oriented towards the object (person, thing, external data) as opposed to the subject (self). 

Something to note, is that it is actually your Te that has you disliking inconsistencies - it is Te that prefers external consistency, it wants clean-cut rules, principles, structures, and ideals that everybody adheres to - when something is inconsistent with what is essentially the Te types 'moral code' - it wants to solve the problem and bring things back into line.

_Te _is the consistency function.

This is not a point towards Si.



> More of an observer than judger


What do you mean by this?


----------



## AshOrLey

Bastard said:


> You didn't think shit. INFP.


Is this how you speak to all intuitives? Bow down to me and apologize for such an act, sensor scum.




Bastard said:


> Not enough fur for you? :tongue:


Yesss! Needs more dewy pink nose, lil pink pads, a tail, and whiskers, and as you mentioned, more fur.

Man, I never thought I'd find an estp who could understand me. Thank you...:blushed:


----------



## Bastard

AshOrLey said:


> Is this how you speak to all intuitives? Bow down to me and apologize for such an act, sensor scum.


Cat people smell funny.


----------



## AshOrLey

Literally God said:


> But ENTPs are the cool sexy nerds! You must be an INFP...


Okay almost true but their hygiene is still just as bad. The nerd roots remain rooted.

take a shower pls, I can smell you from a mile away.


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> Is this how you speak to all intuitives? Bow down to me and apologize for such an act, sensor scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss! Needs more dewy pink nose, lil pink pads, a tail, and whiskers, and as you mentioned, more fur.
> 
> Man, I never thought I'd find an estp who could understand me. Thank you...:blushed:


Are you certain you're not an INTJ? You can be part of the NT Master Race!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> Okay almost true but their hygiene is still just as bad. The nerd roots remain rooted.
> 
> take a shower pls, I can smell you from a mile away.


You're only a mile away from me?! 
I was just going to... hmph! 
Snarky INFP...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## AshOrLey

Bastard said:


> Cat people smell funny.


Exactly. I smell funny from a mile away, so you can put your faith in me when I say my nose is very attuned to your jokes...

in which case smell equivalent to your football jersey that has yet to be washed and probably never will


----------



## Bastard

AshOrLey said:


> in which case smell equivalent to your football jersey that has yet to be washed and probably never will


Football? such an SJ sport. Fucking hell. I thought you knew SPs.

It's my motorcycle leathers. They smell like ten years of exhaust and sweaty balls.


----------



## AshOrLey

Literally God said:


> You're only a mile away from me?!


I see you drinking monster drinks and playing video games 24/7 without sleep, all the while sporting that signature smug smile. You're also bald from neglecting your health for so long. Who else would that be?



Literally God said:


> I was just going to... hmph!


You always say that. You always say you'll get a job, but it never happens. You say you'll spend time with the kids, it never happens. You say you'll be back by 6 for dinner, but your chili is always cold. As is your heart. It's over, honey. I can't do this anymore. I'm a free, independent woman now. I am leaving, and I'm taking the chili with me.






*watches this, confirms my bias and cries with chili smeared all over my face*


----------



## Bastard

AshOrLey said:


> It's over, honey. I can't do this anymore. I'm a free, independent woman now. I am leaving, and I'm taking the chili with me.


Nice. Character development. Explains the attraction to furry pussies too.

Maybe you are an INFP.


----------



## AshOrLey

Bastard said:


> Football? such an SJ sport. Fucking hell. I thought you knew SPs.
> 
> It's my motorcycle leathers. They smell like ten years of exhaust and sweaty balls.


I was trying to be nice, but I can no longer return the mercy based on your lack of humbility. You sent me this when you were drunk, it's time to show the world your true self. An estp confirmed-confirmed.












Bastard said:


> Nice. Character development.


You just want my chili. Admit it.


----------



## Bastard

AshOrLey said:


>


That's a trike, dipshit. 



AshOrLey said:


> You just want my chili. Admit it.


The other half is an INTP. INTP > INFP. Sorry.


----------



## Literally Gone

AshOrLey said:


> I see you drinking monster drinks and playing video games 24/7 without sleep, all the while sporting that signature smug smile. You're also bald from neglecting your health for so long. Who else would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> You always say that. You always say you'll get a job, but it never happens. You say you'll spend time with the kids, it never happens. You say you'll be back by 6 for dinner, but your chili is always cold. As is your heart. It's over, honey. I can't do this anymore. I'm a free, independent woman now. I am leaving, and I'm taking the chili with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *watches this, confirms my bias and cries with chili smeared all over my face*


I was married?!!!?!?!??
If you only knew what thick, beautiful ginger hair I have...
Evil INFP cat lady confirmed!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## AshOrLey

Bastard said:


> That's a trike, dipshit.


I have proof. Actual footage of you I took a while back.

What estp wants us to believe he's like:










is actually:


----------



## Bastard

AshOrLey said:


> I have proof. Actual footage of you I took a while back.
> 
> What estp wants us to believe he's like:


Nah. Cruisers are all form, no function. Course the NF thinks of that when they think of a motorcycle. :wink:


----------



## Turi

Isfj


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Isfj


You did it! Finally.

@Brick Do ISFJs and ESTJs go together?


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> You did it! Finally.
> 
> @Brick Do ISFJs and ESTJs go together?


Depends on your star signs.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Depends on your star signs.


Seems to be more of an INFJ thing. Your neck of the woods.


----------



## AshOrLey

Bastard said:


> Nah. Cruisers are all form, no function. Course the NF thinks of that when they think of a motorcycle. :wink:


No, @jtour told me that.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Seems to be more of an INFJ thing. Your neck of the woods.


Let me see what the tea leaves say.


----------



## Enoch

Fe doms are the best.​


----------



## Doccium

Yee, could see that.


----------



## Rydori

I'm going to guess INFP with that tritype, or INFJ.


----------



## Max

Brick said:


> I believe you're an NF type, certain N aspects.


Yeah, to be fair I have only started to seem 'NF' over these past few years. I think that's down to the fact that I am/have been developing my N and F sides because I am at the stage of my life where the Tert Function is meant to be kicking into my psyche and you're meant to notice its uses (Early-Mid 20s). 

I think my usage of N and F has been overexaggerated in terms of that; even though it seems visible to you now, it's still stewing below the conscious realm within my mind. It's not something that I am 'naturally gifted' at per-se, and that's why I think I come across as 'crazy' when I stay in NF Land mode for too long. Things get wobbly and weird. 

I understand theoretical things and the principles behind them and how they work, but they really aren't much use to me unless they can be used practically within the world. I can fill in the blanks and 'predict' things and be pretty accurate at times, but it tires me after a while. 

I just have a need to see things fitting in with reality, or there really is no logical point to doing things, because after all:

_What is a vision without a reality? _

They're all intertwined and we get there in the end, but some of us do it differently than others.

It depends on what our strengths are and how we can utilize those to our advantages and produce the best results. 

IMO: 

It's only logical to use what works and keep repeating that formula that you created until it needs tweaking to become more powerful and efficient. 

If you understand the roots of something and can find the actual logic in using it and can solve problems with it, you're onto a winner. You can utilize it and mould it for whatever you need to use it for. 

If it works, it works. 

Why overcomplicate things?


----------



## Bastard

Well there goes that theory...


----------



## Rydori

VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah, to be fair I have only started to seem 'NF' over these past few years. I think that's down to the fact that I am/have been developing my N and F sides because I am at the stage of my life where the Tert Function is meant to be kicking into my psyche and you're meant to notice its uses (Early-Mid 20s).
> 
> I think my usage of N and F has been overexaggerated in terms of that; even though it seems visible to you now, it's still stewing below the conscious realm within my mind. It's not something that I am 'naturally gifted' at per-se, and that's why I think I come across as 'crazy' when I stay in NF Land mode for too long. Things get wobbly and weird.
> 
> I understand theoretical things and the principles behind them and how they work, but they really aren't much use to me unless they can be used practically within the world. I can fill in the blanks and 'predict' things and be pretty accurate at times, but it tires me after a while.
> 
> I just have a need to see things fitting in with reality, or there really is no logical point to doing things, because after all:
> 
> _What is a vision without a reality? _
> 
> They're all intertwined and we get there in the end, but some of us do it differently than others.
> 
> It depends on what our strengths are and how we can utilize those to our advantages and produce the best results.
> 
> IMO:
> 
> It's only logical to use what works and keep repeating that formula that you created until it needs tweaking to become more powerful and efficient.
> 
> If you understand the roots of something and can find the actual logic in using it and can solve problems with it, you're onto a winner. You can utilize it and mould it for whatever you need to use it for.
> 
> If it works, it works.
> 
> Why overcomplicate things?


I mean sure whatever fits you, if what saying is true then we’ll have to wait for the NF persona to rather ‘fade away’ and see if ISTP really fits you naturally. You’re overall writing sounds very NF when you have talked to me and right now I find it hard to believe your a type that isn’t NF, I’ll give it a week or two before ISTP fits, as for now it’s a no for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronney

ESFP with strong Te.
because 3w2


----------



## Rydori

Ronney said:


> ESFP with strong Te.
> because 3w2


I mean 3w2 is common for ISTJ, I’m intrigued where you got ESFP from though as a possibility for my type, considering it’s 3 letters different from my display type


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Intj


----------



## bucolic

AshOrLey said:


> Apply some ESTJ ointment to the affected area. You don't have to wash it off, it shall stay on forever for that flawless, micromanaged skin.


ESTJ, huh? You know, I never thought about that one.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

sure..


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Alu is ISTP.


this is for you:


----------



## bucolic

Orgasmic Ebola? Sounds more intuitive than sensor-y.


----------



## Rydori

Sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

She sent that with her phone using Tapatalk.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

only 59 posts, idk, can't really say.


Sent from my Eboapp using Ebola


----------



## bucolic

Ol' Junior has lazy eyes. How does he get to work every morning?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

He doesn't. He got Ebola.


Sent from my Eboapp using Ebola


----------



## bucolic

The trees in your backyard are on fire. Sent from Bucolicapp using your hopes and dreams.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

AshOrLey said:


> I see you drinking monster drinks and playing video games 24/7 without sleep, all the while sporting that signature smug smile. You're also bald from neglecting your health for so long. Who else would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> You always say that. You always say you'll get a job, but it never happens. You say you'll spend time with the kids, it never happens. You say you'll be back by 6 for dinner, but your chili is always cold. As is your heart. It's over, honey. I can't do this anymore. I'm a free, independent woman now. I am leaving, and I'm taking the chili with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *watches this, confirms my bias and cries with chili smeared all over my face*


Damn, I like you. Holding your own and dishing it back such a unique way *claps*


----------



## bucolic

Talked about guns a couple of pages back. Perfect ESTP hobby.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes, I have many hobbies : ) I am starting to think ENTP could be a good fit. Still a little early but, your snarky responses to others is fitting the bill. : )


----------



## Literally Gone

ESTP makes sense to me!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## bucolic

ENTP makes sense to me, but then it's the only word that makes sense to me.


----------



## Ronney

ENTP


Brick said:


> I mean 3w2 is common for ISTJ, I’m intrigued where you got ESFP from though as a possibility for my type, considering it’s 3 letters different from my display type
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ESFP because of avitar and a blind guess


----------



## bucolic

ENIGMA15 said:


> Yes, I have many hobbies : ) I am starting to think ENTP could be a good fit. Still a little early but, your snarky responses to others is fitting the bill. : )


Yeah, I can't help the snark. Kinda like the production of antibodies.

@Ronney Could be ENTP, or some form of NT. Doesn't get riled up easily. Also has a very "clipped" way of writing.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

I cant read, therefore, I can't type him.. Oh, oops, I just did.


idk.


----------



## bucolic

A waterfall of insight into the human condition. Must be ISFJ.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> Then why isn't Sherlock Holmes ever typed as one, dude keeps getting typed as an INTP or INTJ and he basically says himself "iNtUiTiOn?? lol, no".


I don't know much about the character, but that is just one quote about his philosophy. He himself could still theorize a lot despite saying that, and a lot of people actually come up with their philosophy as a result of learning from their own weaknesses. If he were one to naturally prefer theories over facts, then it's possible that he'd say that as a way of sharing his "wisdom" (what he learned from his own errors).

If he is in fact ISTJ or a different S-type though in Arthur Conan Doyle's original conception, then perhaps the reason why people see him as N is because of his newer incarnations. The BBC version of him is all iNtUiTiOn and making wild inferences from things, and is a pretty clear cut INTP from what I've seen. So it may just be a matter of unfaithful (to the original source) representations of the character that have led people to view him as N.


----------



## bucolic

If nothing else, acts INTP.


----------



## Rydori

Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippo

Likely

ninja'd


----------



## Electra

No, You can't be just unknown...


----------



## Rydori

INFP fits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Sí, my comrade.


----------



## Turi

@Doccium - Enneagram tritype suggests ISFJ imo, but eh, I'm not familiar enough with your postings to suggest anything, lol.


----------



## bucolic

Presides over his subjects. For lack of a better impression, ENTJ.


----------



## Rydori

So far I haven't seen anything that suggest another type, ENTP fits based on your post structures.


----------



## bucolic

Not sure if I get an "Si dom" vibe from you, but to be fair I haven't encountered many ISTJs.


----------



## Coburn

bucolic said:


> not sure if i get an "si dom" vibe from you, but to be fair i haven't encountered many istjs.


ISFJ

"bucolic" + avatar


----------



## Coburn

Carolus Rex said:


> “Likely” accounts for any information we may be missing.
> 
> My problem with settling on INT is that while my online “persona” is very formal and somewhat uptight, my in-person “persona” is much more relaxed and, I guess you could say, charming.


Ah, I understand what you mean; I experience it myself. Why the discrepancy?

I'll roll back to IXTX. Introverts have their own charms.


----------



## Coburn

flyincaveman said:


>


No mods. Yuck, go away.

Is accurately typed.


----------



## Rydori

Coburn said:


> Of course. But the fun is in staking a claim anyways and seeing what new ideas the conversation brings.
> 
> What parts of Si do you relate to? I thought you were pretty anti STJ for awhile for yourself.


I tend to prefer a certain environment and wish to be in that environment rather than adapt to something new or unknown, When I do some type of task process, I tend to keep the same method and barely change or adapt it unless it seriously does not work anymore.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

bucolic said:


> @Bastard ESTP again (and again and again). Give this guy a tweet button (or a nuclear submarine).


*stomps feet* I want a nuclear submarine!!! *devilish grin* I really do.... Challenges Bastard to a one on one for it!


----------



## bucolic

ENIGMA15 said:


> *stomps feet* I want a nuclear submarine!!! *devilish grin* I really do.... Challenges Bastard to a one on one for it!


Just don't let things get too out of hand. It's a nuclear submarine after all.


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> When I do some type of task process, I tend to keep the same method and barely change or adapt it unless it seriously does not work anymore.


We both know this is also a cultural thing. Don't much care myself, as long as the cat is skinned at the end of the day.



bucolic said:


> @BastardGive this guy a tweet button (or a nuclear submarine).


Iunno. Sounds a bit subtle. Does it have flames on it?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

bucolic said:


> Just don't let things get too out of hand. It's a nuclear submarine after all.


 What do you consider out of hand? *grins* We could have very different definitions.


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt ESTP atm.


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> We both know this is also a cultural thing. Don't much care myself, as long as the cat is skinned at the end of the day.



Meh, I'm the type of stubborn person that won't agree to do stuff even if its confimed 200% to be alright.


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> Meh, I'm the type of stubborn person that won't agree to do stuff even if its confimed 200% to be alright.


Dem Feels.


----------



## bucolic

Bastard said:


> Iunno. Sounds a bit subtle. Does it have flames on it?


Does it have flames on it. _Does it have flames on it,_ he asks. 



ENIGMA15 said:


> What do you consider out of hand? *grins* We could have very different definitions.


"Stay away from the light! Stay away from the light!" 

It's not heaven, but it's one way to get there.


----------



## Rydori

ENTP works


----------



## ENIGMA2019

bucolic said:


> Does it have flames on it. _Does it have flames on it,_ he asks.
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay away from the light! Stay away from the light!"
> 
> It's not heaven, but it's one way to get there.


 All the more reason it should go to me!!!

I welcome either, as long as there is an equal advantage :smileys-sunbathing- AKA My eyes have time to adjust to either


----------



## Bastard

@ENIGMA15 You can challenge me for it. But as I already have it, I'm using it to win. Fuck your equal advantage. roud:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bastard said:


> @ENIGMA15 You can challenge me for it. But as I already have it, I'm using it to win. Fuck your equal advantage. roud:


You obviously,have not read what I posted in the ESTP forum lately *grins* That gives me the advantage :th_Jttesur:


----------



## Bastard

So much for "equal advantage."


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bastard said:


> So much for "equal advantage."


All is fair in love and war of a nuclear submarine lol Or, we could share and RULE THE WORLD!


----------



## Pippo

Coburn said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Likely” accounts for any information we may be missing.
> 
> My problem with settling on INT is that while my online “persona” is very formal and somewhat uptight, my in-person “persona” is much more relaxed and, I guess you could say, charming.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I understand what you mean; I experience it myself. Why the discrepancy?
> 
> I'll roll back to IXTX. Introverts have their own charms.
Click to expand...

Sorry, went out with the family.

Why does it exist?

I suppose, just my nature. Partially influence from my INTJ brother and because I’m allowed time to articulate my thoughts. I don’t have inflection or tone, so I communicate my thoughts directly.

In person, I have inflection, tone, sarcasm, more obvious implication. The toolbox is more full.


----------



## Lunacik

No idea

skip me


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Nah I won't skip ya.. You are an INxP.


----------



## Temizzle

istj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

An Amish SJ that is debating whether or not to become a part of society or remain Amish @Carolus Rex


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> You change your type all the time, you're not good at analyzing yourself. We don't believe you cause we're not lemmings


Like I've said a billion times, the whole 'Turi changes his type all day' thing is a fallacy.
I have consistently typed myself as an INxJ almost since day one, with only a few minor side-steps which lasted like a day. 

My type atm is a 'joke' typing.



Temizzle said:


> I've followed the multi-week test you've been taking. They ask a series of really vague questions along the lines of "You liken yourself more to the Earth, Solar System, or a Shooting Star".
> 
> Obviously any test that asks such questions is 100% reliable.
> 
> Ah, but if many people are doing it and it is an exclusive group, it must be reliable right?
> 
> INFJ. 6.


That question was a bit out there. I guess there was a point to it.
Most likely instincts?
People were asking about that one, lol.

The rest were good questions. I suppose that one in particular was trying to elicit some unconscious, 'archetypal' response or something.

I agree, that one was sketchy.

Still, not a 6, it's the second least likely type for me.
It's not my core type, not a wing, not part of my tritype and not even a wing of my tritype.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Like I've said a billion times, the whole 'Turi changes his type all day' thing is a fallacy.
> I have consistently typed myself as an INxJ almost since day one, with only a few minor side-steps which lasted like a day.
> 
> My type atm is a 'joke' typing.
> 
> 
> 
> That question was a bit out there. I guess there was a point to it.
> Most likely instincts?
> People were asking about that one, lol.
> 
> The rest were good questions. I suppose that one in particular was trying to elicit some unconscious, 'archetypal' response or something.
> 
> I agree, that one was sketchy.
> 
> Still, not a 6, it's the second least likely type for me.
> It's not my core type, not a wing, not part of my tritype and not even a wing of my tritype.


I think you're talking clean out your arse


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> I have consistently typed myself as an INxJ almost since day one, with only a few minor side-steps which lasted like a day.


"Consistently."


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Like I've said a billion times, the whole 'Turi changes his type all day' thing is a fallacy.
> I have consistently typed myself as an INxJ almost since day one, with only a few minor side-steps which lasted like a day.
> 
> My type atm is a 'joke' typing.
> 
> 
> 
> That question was a bit out there. I guess there was a point to it.
> Most likely instincts?
> People were asking about that one, lol.
> 
> The rest were good questions. I suppose that one in particular was trying to elicit some unconscious, 'archetypal' response or something.
> 
> I agree, that one was sketchy.
> 
> Still, not a 6, it's the second least likely type for me.
> It's not my core type, not a wing, not part of my tritype and not even a wing of my tritype.


explain the self typing as ISTJ and XNTP before, you were inclined to be ENTP before.

*assume INFP or ISTJ for me*


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> *assume INFP or ISTJ for me*


ESTJ. Nahjuskidding. ISFJ.


----------



## Rydori

Bastard said:


> ESTJ. Nahjuskidding. ISFJ.


but my Fi.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> That question was a bit out there. I guess there was a point to it.
> Most likely instincts?
> People were asking about that one, lol.


It's quite clear what the point of the question was:
Earth = SP
Solar System = SO
Shooting Star = SX

Doesn't change the fact that those questions are beyond shitty.



> The rest were good questions. I suppose that one in particular was trying to elicit some unconscious, 'archetypal' response or something.
> 
> I agree, that one was sketchy.
> 
> Still, not a 6, it's the second least likely type for me.
> It's not my core type, not a wing, not part of my tritype and not even a wing of my tritype.


Disagree that rest of the questions are good. 

In fact, the fact you are relying on some test hosting by who the hell knows who especially in light of the fact they are throwing out shady questions in order to make their conclusions makes it very very unlikely for you to be a 5-core -- 5's who hate group thinking and critically analyze everything that is put on their plate. 

6 however? Yes, this is a 6-type behavior. Especially when coupled with the reactive nature we've seen from you and the shifty contradictory comments, statements, stances, and conclusions.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> I think you're talking clean out your arse


Let's not pretend whatever passes for 'thinking' around your parts is in the slightest, logical.



Brick said:


> explain the self typing as ISTJ and XNTP before, you were inclined to be ENTP before.
> 
> *assume INFP or ISTJ for me*


ISTJ was mostly a 'fight for the underdog' deal, I think - I had some ideas for what I believed Si was, they were far more closely aligned with Jungs introverted sensation type than what everyone else thinks is Si, and people were telling me it was basically an N's version of Si.

I think I should revisit Si. Not so much as my preferred function or anything, but I want to understand it, it's by far my favourite function.
There's something so magical and mystical about Jungs introverted sensation type.

It's been completely twisted and distorted and forced into a 'J' now, when it's really not.
Jungs Si is what everyone else thinks is Ni.

Get 'dem hunches based off of some little observation? Si.
Get 'dem subjective impressions and visuals in your head? Si.
Wonder what the point of existing is? Si.
Wonder why certain other things are even here in the first place? Si.

Everyone slaps all that shit onto like, INTJs and shit.
It's Si.

INTP I've entertained like once, when I initially got it on 16p and I questioned it immediately - it's the wrong type, I typed myself as INTP here a few months ago for the lulz - a joke typing.


You're an ESTJ, as you know.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> Nope, ladies always come first with me on principle. If I told you which way that would ruin the mystery


The mystery of which way I would cum first or...you? *smirks*


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Let's not pretend whatever passes for 'thinking' around your parts is in the slightest, logical.
> 
> 
> 
> ISTJ was mostly a 'fight for the underdog' deal, I think - I had some ideas for what I believed Si was, they were far more closely aligned with Jungs introverted sensation type than what everyone else thinks is Si, and people were telling me it was basically an N's version of Si.
> 
> I think I should revisit Si. Not so much as my preferred function or anything, but I want to understand it, it's by far my favourite function.
> There's something so magical and mystical about Jungs introverted sensation type.
> 
> It's been completely twisted and distorted and forced into a 'J' now, when it's really not.
> Jungs Si is what everyone else thinks is Ni.
> 
> Get 'dem hunches based off of some little observation? Si.
> Get 'dem subjective impressions and visuals in your head? Si.
> Wonder what the point of existing is? Si.
> Wonder why certain other things are even here in the first place? Si.
> 
> Everyone slaps all that shit onto like, INTJs and shit.
> It's Si.
> 
> INTP I've entertained like once, when I initially got it on 16p and I questioned it immediately - it's the wrong type, I typed myself as INTP here a few months ago for the lulz - a joke typing.
> 
> 
> You're an ESTJ, as you know.


Thank you for those kind words snake oil salesman


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> You're an ESTJ, as you know.


There is nothing ESTJ about @Brick. It's unfortunate to see that somehow he has deluded himself that he uses Te at all, that poor poor ISFJ...



ENIGMA15 said:


> The mystery of which way I would cum first or...you? *smirks*


Mmm now we are talking  You think you can hold off on cumming before I do? I'm not so sure, I get competitive.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> It's quite clear what the point of the question was:
> Earth = SP
> Solar System = SO
> Shooting Star = SX
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that those questions are beyond shitty.
> 
> 
> Disagree that rest of the questions are good.
> 
> In fact, the fact you are relying on some test hosting by who the hell knows who especially in light of the fact they are throwing out shady questions in order to make their conclusions makes it very very unlikely for you to be a 5-core -- 5's who hate group thinking and critically analyze everything that is put on their plate.
> 
> 6 however? Yes, this is a 6-type behavior. Especially when coupled with the reactive nature we've seen from you and the shifty contradictory comments, statements, stances, and conclusions.


What is your issues with 6's apparently, you have one...Female 6 IRL causes you problems? *smirks*


----------



## Temizzle

ENIGMA15 said:


> What is your issues with 6's apparently, you have one...Female 6 IRL causes you problems? *smirks*


Anything but. In fact, most people I date have been 6's


----------



## Pippo

ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks*





ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks*





ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks*





ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks*





ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks*





ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks*





ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks*


ESTP is probable.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> There is nothing ESTJ about @Brick. It's unfortunate to see that somehow he has deluded himself that he uses Te at all, that poor poor ISFJ...
> 
> 
> Mmm now we are talking  You think you can hold off on cumming before I do? I'm not so sure, I get competitive.


Let's consider the equation. I get off +++++ You get off ++++ How is there a loser in that equation? You lose because , you get off first......Why, yes, you lose


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Carolus Rex said:


> ESTP is probable.


Well, thanks.... *smirks* devilish grin *:wrecking_ball_viza_ Unknown, sure, I agree


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> In fact, the fact you are relying on some test hosting by who the hell knows who especially in light of the fact they are throwing out shady questions in order to make their conclusions makes it very very unlikely for you to be a 5-core -- 5's who hate group thinking and critically analyze everything that is put on their plate.


Nope, incorrect - speaking as an extreme Type 5, this is wrong.
I'll follow the data, facts, evidence - I already knew I preferred Type 5, this simply further supports this.
The questions themselves aren't the creations of the types creator.

If you want to see someone critically analyze everything that comes my way, why don't you read my responses with regards to your type 6 suggestions.
I've shot it down numerous times, and have even provided statistics that demonstrate type 6 is my second-least favourite type.

I have given type 6 the benefit of the doubt - I've done my research, and time and time again have shot it down as simply being inaccurate.

I'm surprised you take Enneagram so seriously, there's nothing scientific about it - people can be whatever they want to be, you can't prove them wrong, if you try to prove people wrong, you're defeating the purpose of it in the first place.
Enneagram isn't a topic for debate. It's a self-development tool.


My Enneagram type isn't up for debate.
I almost always return 5 results in any quiz/test.
I have been typed as a 5 by someone who has been using the Enneagram in a hospital/rehabilitation setting for over 20 years.
I just completed that 4 week thing and returned a 5 result.
I have done my own research, and am _beyond _positive type 5 is the most accurate type for me.

As far as I'm concerned, all avenues have been exhausted, and there is simply no alternative - my Enneagram preference is for type 5.
Nothing else makes sense or fits.

The fact this is even contended in any way shape or form demonstrates how very little of each other we can actually see through postings in internet forums/videos etc.




Re: @Brick - dudes an ESTJ, and the above posted, @ENIGMA15 - I have no qualms with ESTP for atm.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> Anything but. In fact, most people I date have been 6's


Congratz! We are a contradictory bunch


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Temizzle said:


> You being mistyped ain't my problem, it's yours.
> 
> @Brick is no ESTJ.
> 
> Above: Ya ok fine ESTP. Still never seen an ESTP 6. Actually nvm my best friend from middle school might have been one -- tried to look tough all the time, was a big sissy. It's ok cuz most of us liked him.


Sweet heart I assure you. My bite is there


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Because you see yourself in a million other types and kind of just bend and flow with whatever people are throwing around.


ummm could be a type 6 as well with a lot of doubts.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Carolus Rex said:


> Come come, now, Machiavelli.
> 
> Use it for diplomacy.


Who are you ,again?


----------



## Firelily

The wise type


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> Yes before we take a step back I would advise you to take a step back and learn to type yourself before you try to give anyone else any advice. That, or you can open your own comedy channel on YouTube.
> 
> 
> Yes, my prize cow, no on INFP.


Lol imagine Turi on mythbusters


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> They're super chill and low-key


if anything I'd be more 1w9 if it has to do with anything with 9 rather than 9w1.


----------



## Pippo

Sure



ENIGMA15 said:


> My bite is there





ENIGMA15 said:


> Who are you ,again?


Found it.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Remove all of the bullshit stereotypes about 'efficiency' or 'git it done NOW' from your brain, that's not Te.
> 
> Te is a function that looks towards the external world for reasoning and guidance, it is the orientation of ones thinking outwardly - it wants group reasoning.
> 
> If you look at Bricks posts, more than almost any other poster in this thread - he's after opinions on his type.
> Dude is only half-trolling in this thread, he is one of very few people here, who genuinely don't know their type - even after researching the functions, dichotomy and type.
> 
> The reason for this, is because he is extremely Te reliant - he needs the group to agree, he _needs _a consistent vote for his type, in order for him to believe it.
> The disconnect between his Te and his Fi is absolutely immense and is the reason he's been having such a hard time typing himself.
> 
> If you will notice, he's not just after 'opinions' or 'vibes' etc, he's after solid, well-thought out arguments, he wants the groups _reasoning_, and more than anything else we can offer - _this _is what will allow him to settle on his type.
> 
> When he types as an ISTJ, I suggest ESTJ, someone else suggests ISFJ etc - this confuses him, it doesn't work for him, it's too conflicting, makes no external sense - and that's _precisely _what he needs as he is a Te dominant.
> 
> Due to his undeveloped introverted functions, he's unable to make sense of the information he has himself and truly settle on a type.
> He's not confident enough in himself to actually say, this is my type, I'm positive this is the best fit, and that's that.


Even though I told myself I wouldn't I did myself the misfortune of skimming through this garbage. Let me give you a source on what Te is, I want to help educate you. 



> Extraverted thinking is the process of understanding and organizing the external world through rational, logical thought. Te (extraverted thinking) users want everything to make sense, be in order, and want tasks and projects done quickly. They have little patience for pondering and mulling over decisions, but like to come up with quick, workable plans that they can enforce or get done right away. They are excellent at planning, scheduling, and organizing the environment, sometimes using charts, graphs, outlines, and so on. They are wonderful at delegating to get a job done, and organizing people to make plans and ideas get accomplished. The dominant extraverted thinkers (ENTJs and ESTJs) are take-charge people who can make great leaders, presidents, and entrepreneurs.


----------



## Bastard

Brick said:


> refer to siggy and enneagram, it can't be a lie.


Convincing argument. 



Temizzle said:


> Let me give you a source on what Te is, I want to help educate you.


Linky.


----------



## Pippo

Bastard said:


> Linky.


https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/20...between-extraverted-and-introverted-thinking/

lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


> Lmao poor Brick, it's like Turi and Temizzle are fighting for custody over him.


Sexy Asian, what's not to fight for? *smirks*


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> ummm could be a type 6 as well with a lot of doubts.


Yes I can see 6 as your head-fix in your tritype. I'm not sure that you're reactive enough to be a 6 though, that's why I lean 9. 



Brick said:


> if anything I'd be more 1w9 if it has to do with anything with 9 rather than 9w1.


Mmmm I mean I could always be wrong because this is a forum but I really don't see you as a 1, not even as your gut fix.


----------



## Pippo

Sure


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Yes I can see 6 as your head-fix in your tritype. I'm not sure that you're reactive enough to be a 6 though, that's why I lean 9.



guess my tritype then?


----------



## Coburn

ENTJ 8w7 fits well. Te-dom. 

Also, yes, I don't see reactive type for Brick. Brick is less brick and more play dough.


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> Sexy Asian, what's not to fight for? *smirks*


:wink:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Carolus Rex said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> Found it.


Your cock finally? Congratz!


----------



## Rydori

Coburn said:


> ENTJ 8w7 fits well. Te-dom.
> 
> Also, yes, I don't see reactive type for Brick. Brick is less brick and more play dough.


*tough playdough, its not a mushy soft type.


----------



## Coburn

No idea your tritype.

Will think on it.


----------



## Bastard

Temizzle said:


> Actually nvm my best friend from middle school might have been one -- tried to look tough all the time, was a big sissy. It's ok cuz most of us liked him.


Having tits stops this from being an issue. :wink:



Turi said:


> I'm surprised you take Enneagram so seriously, there's nothing scientific about it - people can be whatever they want to be, you can't prove them wrong, if you try to prove people wrong, you're defeating the purpose of it in the first place.


The fuck you think Psychological Types/MBTI is any different?


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> What kind of books have you read lately? Am an avid reader myself
> 
> 
> So in Enneagram there's 3 centers:
> Heart (2, 3, 4)
> Head (5, 6, 7)
> Body (8, 9, 1)
> 
> Tritype theory posits that each person has 1 dominant type from each center. So 5 - 6 - 8 is not a possibility.


I did a minor error, I was aware of that, what I meant was 9w8


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> I did a minor error, I was aware of that, what I meant was 9w8


Wait still not possible -- you're missing the head type


----------



## Coburn

Aluminum Frost said:


> HxH


I keep telling myself to watch that and I never do.

Yes, he is. Could use more eight, though.


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a 5?





> Fives want to find out why things are the way they are. They want to understand how the world works, whether it is the cosmos, the microscopic world, the animal, vegetable, or mineral kingdoms—or the inner world of their imaginations. They are always searching, asking questions, and delving into things in depth.


Sounds like you.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Carolus Rex said:


> ISFJ
> 
> 
> You're right. Children's books are a quick read.


So, are your childish come backs....You may be a female XNFJ Do not hate. Appreciate


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Wait still not possible -- you're missing the head type


6 is a head type.


----------



## Coburn

Brick said:


> 6 is a head type.


Five is also a head type.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Brick said:


> Sounds like you.


Honestly one reason I typed as ISTP over INTP is I'm not that interested in learning. I am to an extent but when I compare myself to INTPs not nearly as much. It's also not a motivator or nothing for me.


----------



## Rydori

Coburn said:


> Five is also a head type.


3w4 for @Aluminum Frost as heart type, 6w5 being replaced with 5w6.


----------



## Temizzle

Coburn said:


> One and four, now that's unexpected. Could you tell me why?


Yes, although my read is just from whatever cues are present from the forum. 

The 1 I read because you seem fairly composed, succinct, and well put-together. That might just be an STJ thing though. 

The 4 is more a shot in the dark, but I don't see much self-promotion ala (3) nor expressive helpfulness ala (2), so I conclude 4 by elimination. Could be a self-pres thing. 

I could be completely wrong, I'm curious to know what it actually is.



Turi said:


> tmlt think everyone is a dipshit?


Hmm.. I suppose INFJ 6 - 4 - 1. 



ENIGMA15 said:


> Sweet heart I assure you. My bite is there


Ooooh, I do like some good biting. With every post you're just more and more enticing


----------



## Pippo

Likely


ENIGMA15 said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISFJ
> 
> 
> You're right. Children's books are a quick read.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are your childish come backs....You may be a female XNFJ Do not hate. Appreciate
Click to expand...

Thank you, it’s child’s play for me.


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> Honestly one reason I typed as ISTP over INTP is I'm not that interested in learning. I am to an extent but when I compare myself to INTPs not nearly as much. It's also not a motivator or nothing for me.


The only other main type I can think would be 8w9.


----------



## Rydori

@Carolus Rex 6w5/1w9/3w4


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Brick said:


> The only other main type I can think would be 8w9.


Well I think 5 and 8 are in my tri-type. Just not my core.


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> Well I think 5 and 8 are in my tri-type. Just not my core.


what is your tritype?


----------



## Coburn

Temizzle said:


> Yes, although my read is just from whatever cues are present from the forum.
> 
> The 1 I read because you seem fairly composed, succinct, and well put-together. That might just be an STJ thing though.
> 
> The 4 is more a shot in the dark, but I don't see much self-promotion ala (3) nor expressive helpfulness ala (2), so I conclude 4 by elimination. Could be a self-pres thing.
> 
> I could be completely wrong, I'm curious to know what it actually is.


LOL no expressive helpfulness.

Interesting. It's hard to distinguish between STJ cues and enneagram cues myself.

I currently go as 835, but was just discussing elsewhere I give a particularly strong competency vibe.


______________________


Not a Te-dom. Going to go with ISFJ since you strongly relate to Si. ISFJ over ISTJ because you don't really use Te as a secondary function from what I've observed.


----------



## Temizzle

Coburn said:


> Yes, he is. Could use more eight, though.


How so?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Carolus Rex said:


> Likely
> 
> Thank you, it’s child’s play for me.


I am sure it is, considering how childish you are. I have to remind myself... :do_not_feed_the_tro


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Brick said:


> what is your tritype?


358 I think. I relate a lot to 3


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> I am sure it is, considering how childish you are :do_not_feed_the_tro


:crazy:


----------



## Temizzle

Bastard said:


> But what about my Ni? Look how big it is!


Clearly you don't understand the notion of Ni. 

Let me elucidate to you the true nature of Ni utilizing my supreme logicking and utilizing the 100%.. no... 150% objectively objective Mjolnin Trichotomy. 

The Mjolnin Trichotomy theory states that Ni is actually a function that is directed outwards from oneself and focuses on information that is present rather than not. Obviously we see none of that in you so there is no way that you could use Ni.

Me on the other hand, I'm all up on that shit. I'm so Ni it even hurts. Objectively speaking, of course.


----------



## Rydori

Coburn said:


> Geez, you don't have to be so mean. Why don't you chill out and stop hurting others and think about how to be a better person.
> 
> I don't understand why people can't be nice anymore these days. It pains me so much to see people hurt, and I don't get why others do it, especially so easily. We are all fragile and we all need to be treated with the fragility we are. When you think about saying something mean, next time, go make yourself a cup of tea and wrap yourself in a big blanket. Go sit by the window and read a book of prose and think about how much more beautiful your life could be if you dedicated your time to that fantasy story you started in middle school. You could be a really beautiful soul if you just stopped and thought about how your butterfly wings impact others' worlds. I don't think I'm asking much.
> 
> Love and hugs.


My feels are more important!


----------



## Coburn

Brick said:


> a 24/7 mod patrol in this thread.


Thank you, I'll be here all night.


----------



## Coburn

@Temizzle

How about accuracy for my enneagram type?


----------



## Rydori

Coburn said:


> Thank you, I'll be here all night.


better get a cup of coffee to maximise efficiency. 

*assume INFJ*


----------



## Bastard

Temizzle said:


> Clearly you don't understand the notion of Ni.
> 
> Let me elucidate to you the true nature of Ni utilizing my supreme logicking and utilizing the 100%.. no... 150% objectively objective Mjolnin Trichotomy.
> 
> The Mjolnin Trichotomy theory states that Ni is actually a function that is directed outwards from oneself and focuses on information that is present rather than not. Obviously we see none of that in you so there is no way that you could use Ni.
> 
> Me on the other hand, I'm all up on that shit. I'm so Ni it even hurts. Objectively speaking, of course.


Deluded.

That's not Ni, that's Si. This is all stereotypes, it's laughably bad. Seriously, you literally have no objectivity. Where is your evidence?

Aluminium Frost is an INFP.


----------



## Temizzle

Coburn said:


> @Temizzle
> 
> How about accuracy for my enneagram type?


Oh absolutely off. You haven't heard of the Wichita Enneagram Quadrafix Trifectum have you? It's the only truly objective source. I'm not sure if you've heard but it extends the enneagram to 12 numbers and includes decimals as well. 

By it I would conclude 3w7, 1w1, 12w4.5. 

Or were you asking me seriously?



Brick said:


> better get a cup of coffee to maximise efficiency.
> 
> *assume INFJ*


Mmm, I don't get the piercing Ni sense from you. I do get an Si sense though. For example, comes to mind Question 5 in your write 5 things about me response regarding preferring for things to remain the way they are -- a more conservative stance.


----------



## Turi

@Bastard - @Aluminum Frost misspelt his name, so that ain't gonna tag him.


----------



## Bastard

Yes. He is INFP.


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> Mmm, I don't get the piercing Ni sense from you. I do get an Si sense though. For example, comes to mind Question 5 in your write 5 things about me response regarding preferring for things to remain the way they are -- a more conservative stance.


It's rather a thought of my inferior function, I tend to go more impulsive and explosive in stress, which is easily a Pe function. I do stuff without thinking, could be Ne however. I tend to slam stuff and punch the wall when upset, infact I become unpredictable when in a stressful mode.


----------



## Temizzle

Brick said:


> It's rather a thought of my inferior function, I tend to go more impulsive and explosive in stress, which is easily a Pe function. I do stuff without thinking, could be Ne however. I tend to slam stuff and punch the wall when upset, infact I become unpredictable when in a stressful mode.


I think you've been thinking about this way too long and have thought yourself in circles enough times -- I'm not sure how you're not exhausted yet. 

Tell you what, why don't you try ISFJ 9 on for a while. Wear the type, visit the ISFJ forum, the 9 forum, do some reading, see how it feels, report back to us in a few days?


----------



## Agent Washintub

Brick said:


> @*flyincaveman* - ISTP 8w9/4w3/5w6 Sp/sx


You're about the only person alive to have ever typed me as an 8. And a 4.



I am wounded!


----------



## Rydori

Temizzle said:


> I think you've been thinking about this way too long and have thought yourself in circles enough times -- I'm not sure how you're not exhausted yet.
> 
> Tell you what, why don't you try ISFJ 9 on for a while. Wear the type, visit the ISFJ forum, the 9 forum, do some reading, see how it feels, report back to us in a few days?


Most of the SJs section is rather dead with the occasional wanderers there.


----------



## Temizzle

flyincaveman said:


> You're about the only person alive to have ever typed me as an 8. And a 4.
> 
> 
> 
> I am wounded!


I noticed you were posted as 5w6 but swapped to 8 when you came to this thread. 

Why is that?


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> You're about the only person alive to have ever typed me as an 8. And a 4.
> 
> 
> 
> I am wounded!


tough luck!


----------



## Literally Gone

Brick said:


> ISTP - 5w4,6w5,8w9 @Aluminum Frost
> 
> ESTP - 7w8,2w1,5w6 @ENIGMA15'
> 
> ESTJ - 8w7,3w2,6w7 @Coburn


Type me like a fancy Turi test...

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Rydori

Literally God said:


> Type me like a fancy Turi test...
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


 @Literally God - ENTP 7w8/1w2/4w5 SP/SX


----------



## Agent Washintub

Temizzle said:


> I noticed you were posted as 5w6 but swapped to 8 when you came to this thread.
> 
> Why is that?


Actually, for the longest time I had 583 in my siggie. (5w6, 8w7, 3w4). But, I've gotten older and have calmed down some. I'm not quite the iconoclast I use to be. So, the 583 was remnant of like 5 years ago. And others who know me well have typed as a very hard 8. But the fact I've learned to control the anger has shifted me into a w9, as well as life events.

Also, @Brick, I totally went full retard and got 8 and 9 backwards. So, yea.


----------



## Rydori

flyincaveman said:


> Actually, for the longest time I had 583 in my siggie. (5w6, 8w7, 3w4). But, I've gotten older and have calmed down some. I'm not quite the iconoclast I use to be. So, the 583 was remnant of like 5 years ago. And others who know me well have typed as a very hard 8. But the fact I've learned to control the anger has shifted me into a w9, as well as life events.
> 
> Also, @Brick, I totally went full retard and got 8 and 9 backwards. So, yea.


Meh, still got all right but one, I'm happy myself.


----------



## Coburn

Temizzle said:


> Oh absolutely off. You haven't heard of the Wichita Enneagram Quadrafix Trifectum have you? It's the only truly objective source. I'm not sure if you've heard but it extends the enneagram to 12 numbers and includes decimals as well.
> 
> By it I would conclude 3w7, 1w1, 12w4.5.
> 
> Or were you asking me seriously?
> 
> 
> Mmm, I don't get the piercing Ni sense from you. I do get an Si sense though. For example, comes to mind Question 5 in your write 5 things about me response regarding preferring for things to remain the way they are -- a more conservative stance.


Seriously, but I can live as 3w7, 1w1, 12w4.5.


----------



## Turi

No reason to doubt estj for Coburn ATM.

Brick is incorrectly typed.


----------



## Rydori

INFJ 6w5/9w1/4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Turi

Incorrectly typed.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

nop


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Nah.


----------



## Lunacik

ENTJ All de way!


----------



## Turi

Coburn said:


> Why are communication patterns not tied to cognitive functions?


I think the better question is why would they be?
Introverted functions are subjective by nature, so scratch commonalities out among types sharing the same dominant introverted functions.

Extroverted functions are heavily reliant on ones environment, with Te and Fe looking at the social spectrum/environment - it doesn't make a whole lot of sense that a Te dom in one place, and a Te dom on the other side of the world, would share much in common with regards to their written communication styles simply due to both being Te dominants - it's too dependent on where they are, what atmosphere they're in, what are they looking outwardly towards.


_Having said that_, this is what we would look for, to spot an MBTI ESTJ (*dichotomy*) in accordance with DiTiberio and Jensons "_Writing and Personality_".

*General.
*
Respects roles - i.e, the student that wants to please the teacher, the journalist that wants to please the boss.
Approach assignments etc by breaking them down into pieces, perhaps setting deadlines each step - balancing the task with other life commitments i.e social life etc.
Don't need to wait for inspiration to hit or pressure of a deadline to spur themselves on.
Prefer to write when they have a clear thesis or point they want to make - includes tailoring it to fit the audience.
Prefer to get ideas and points into writing immediately and will leave notes like "add facts" or "put quote here" etc in order to not get stuck on something and lose track of their ideas.
Mindset: "I've done my best in the amount of time I had to write, met my deadline, and that's that" - not overly critical about their writing.

*Writing style.
*
Conversational style of writing - attempts to find ways of translating spoken voice into words.
Emphasis points or phrases with capital letters, italics, boldface and/or exclamation points to reflect spoken language/tone.
Prefer clear thesis and plenty of information and data - not down with writing a bunch of hot air that has little or no relation to real life.
Theories = shit without real examples.


Generally, ESTJs suffer the most serious writing blocks when they are unable to synthesize a variety of viewpoints or several abstract theories into anything coherent, also uncomfortable with tasks that are not well-defined - can't find momentum to write without structure - can get around this by literally talking about their writing, or verbalizing their thoughts/ideas.


If you will notice, DiTiberio and Jensen have not relied on stereotypes and horseshit adjectives in order to outline the ESTJs writing style.


I would also like to note, that due to Te relying heavily on ones environment/social climate etc, and the ESTJ type preferring a conversational style of writing - it doesn't make a whole lot of sense that two ESTJs on opposite sides of the planet would post in a similar manner.
If the conversational style where you are, Coburn, and where Brick is differs - then the two types would be difficult to identify as indeed being the same type due to these cultural and societal influences altering the way in which you both write.

To identify whether two people are the same type, if they are suspected as being Te (or Fe) dominants, via writing style, then one needs to consider each individuals social climate/environment and incorporate _this _into their perspective - if you are a stereotypical hard-working J type American, and Brick is a stereotypical Australian bogan J type - then those are the influences we need to spot, to connect the two - we should see your own cultural influences creep into your writing, and Bricks own cultural influences creep into his writing - identifying these _differences _will be how you actually connect the two as being the same type.


_I'd like to point out that DiTiberio and Jensen do *not *use cognitive functions in their assessments, and there are commonalities shared between the ESTP and ESTJ writing styles (supposedly, these two types have completely different functions)._


@RGBCMYK - I'm doubtful, if only due to the F.


----------



## Reila

Yes in your own typology system. No in any other.


----------



## Turi

Reila said:


> Yes in your own typology system. No in any other.


In a system devoid of horseshit adjectives and that focuses on how the functions are supposed to work as opposed to searching for superficial possible byproducts of them, I agree, it's actually a possibility.

Via dichotomy however any and all Exxx typings are absolutely laughable, I'm the most hardcore Ixxx there is, extreme type 5 (most introverted Enneagram type), I relate to practically nothing about extroversion, 100% introversion.

Any binary tests will produce a 100% introverted result from me and I would agree entirely in accordance with my own research on the dichotomy.
5/5 for introversion re: step ii facets.

The only world in which I could possibly be an Exxx is one that separates functions from generic introverted traits.

Your type I'm not opposed to, tbh, but I should reassess in accordance with the information in my signature.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> In a system devoid of horseshit adjectives and that focuses on how the functions are supposed to work as opposed to searching for superficial possible byproducts of them,


No, you're not an LIE in Socionics either. :laughing:


----------



## CultOfPersonality




----------



## Pippo

100%


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> I'm sorry but I'm dominant Fi.
> 
> Prove me wrong.












Defeated yourself before I woke up to notice you quoted me.


----------



## Literally Gone

If he ever finds his out, it's possible.

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Turi

@Carolus Rex - ISTP. 
@Literally God - INTP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

You know people are mistyped when they try to change what it means to be a certain type. Celebok is a good example.


----------



## Pippo

As far as I know.


------------------
Well we have ISTP, INTP, ENTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, and I think possibly still ENTJ.

I'm glad I'm such a polarizing figure.


----------



## Literally Gone

Carolus Rex said:


> As far as I know.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Well we have ISTP, INTP, ENTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, and I think possibly still ENTJ.
> 
> I'm glad I'm such a polarizing figure.


What types are you not even considering at all for yourself?

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Pippo

Literally God said:


> What types are you not even considering at all for yourself?
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


Every F type, xSTJ, and ESTP.

NT types are more likely than SP.

xNTP > xNTJ


----------



## Electra

ILI....type 5...INTX


----------



## Turi

hot tomole that makes sense


----------



## Firelily

Oh idk from what i have seen ENTJ fits


----------



## Pippo

This is funnier than when I convinced a few people that I was an ESFP.

Regardless, xxFP vibe


----------



## Literally Gone

Untypable


----------



## Firelily

Carolus Rex said:


> This is funnier than when I convinced a few people that I was an ESFP.
> 
> Regardless, xxFP vibe


I've been convining people im not esfp for years :laughing:


----------



## Firelily

Literally God said:


> Untypable


Type clever


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

It fits..


----------



## Electra

Lillyflower I have the feeling you are a feeler :happy:


----------



## Electra

notus asphodelus said:


> it fits..


IxFP


----------



## Firelily

Electra said:


> Lillyflower I have the feeling you are a feeler :happy:


i have a feeling you're a cutie pieroud:


----------



## Electra

LillyFlower said:


> i have a feeling you're a cutie pieroud:


Aaaw thank you!! :heart: :hug:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Electra said:


> IxFP


Haha, I think you are a relatively better judge of my personality from my daily random anecdotes.


----------



## Temizzle

Y'all too cute -- INFP 4 fo sho

Ah, Notus -- I would guess ISFP 9 or 4. Feel free to skip me if you wanna give a 2nd opinion to Notus tho


----------



## Lunacik

Enfp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

estj


----------



## Rydori

infj


----------



## Bastard

So many feels.


----------



## Turi

all of the feelz


----------



## Wisteria

INTP seems accurate to me^

the celebrity types test is one of the worst i've seen. Most of the questions don't seem related a cognitive function. Really not a good way to find or prove your type. And as i've mentioned before, when taking tests you usually choose the answers you want to be true.

my results was very inconclusive, except for an F preference. No idea what the Se/Si questions were, maybe that one about not failing to notice something right in front of you? :tongue:

* *


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Wisteria looks like CT is trying to say you're an ExI roud:

If we're posting some test results:

























What would this make me?


----------



## Literally Gone

Ocean Helm said:


> Well damn, these results actually support you as a T-dom. Amazing how things can shift so quickly, eh?


What if he gamed the tests like he loves to accuse so many others of?

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> What would this make me?


keys2cognitions formula is beyond repair.
Highest function Te, so what's it type you as?
INFP. Inferior Te.

Also note how vastly different the scores are on the two functions tests.
They're just _useless_, lol.

I'll tell you what they type you as, and me, and every other idiot who takes these things - they type as us fools.


----------



## Enoch

Wisteria said:


> INTP seems accurate to me^
> 
> the celebrity types test is one of the worst i've seen. Most of the questions don't seem related a cognitive function. Really not a good way to find or prove your type. And as i've mentioned before, when taking tests you usually choose the answers you want to be true.
> 
> my results was very inconclusive, except for an F preference. No idea what the Se/Si questions were, maybe that one about not failing to notice something right in front of you? :tongue:
> 
> * *


Innocently insightful. And an inconclusive test result, should start calling you Wisturia.


----------



## Rydori

Eh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

no, but more accurate than the last type maybe?



Ocean Helm said:


> @Wisteria looks like CT is trying to say you're an ExI roud:


lol I knew you would say that


----------



## Ocean Helm

More tests:

















































@Turi or anyone else, help me find my One True Type.


----------



## Turi

@Ocean Helm - obviously IN*inaudible mumbles*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Give me more obscure tests


----------



## Ocean Helm

I took quite a few of these dumb tests and I got INTP on the letters ones more than anything but I probably didn't save the results, because I only tended to screenshot the funny ones. Not because I am an actual INTP in denial or anything, but just because the results were funny.


----------



## Enoch

INFJ in denial, disprove it.​


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Enoch I can't prove anything, but isn't "Fe" supposed to be INFJ's 2nd function? Where's that Fe then?


----------



## Enoch

Ocean Helm said:


> @Enoch I can't prove anything, but isn't "Fe" supposed to be INFJ's 2nd function? Where's that Fe then?


You're in denial, how do we know you're not deliberately hiding it?​


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Whatever you got on my tests was your true type.


got : ESTP, ESFJ, ISTJ, INFJ, INTJ, INTP.

guess my true type is ESTPESFJISTJINFJINTJINTP


----------



## Knave

Turi said:


> Whatever you got on my tests was your true type.


Then I’m INFx. You should charge $50 for your tests.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> Whatever you got on my tests was your true type.


INTP

75% Match

ENTP

70% Match

INFP

70% Match

ENFP

65% Match

ISTP

55% Match

INTJ

55% Match

ESTP

50% Match

ISFP

50% Match

ENTJ

50% Match

INFJ

50% Match

ESFP

45% Match

ENFJ

45% Match

ISTJ

35% Match

ESTJ

30% Match

ISFJ

30% Match

ESFJ

25% Match

It's as if I found these results in an unsociable old helmet at the bottom of the ocean.​


----------



## Pippo

xNFP


----------



## CultOfPersonality

internet persona- ISTJ
irl - idk


----------



## Knave

Could be, but more likely Ne in higher position, so xNFP, like Enoch


----------



## Bastard

Soul Kitchen said:


> I'll admit that Revan is fairly close to the F/T middle, and one can take his utilitarian moral outlook and tactical genius as indicators of ENTJ. However, I'm going with ENFJ for Revan because he did the things he did out of idealism to defend the weak against the powerful, Jedi Council be damned. When he walked the Light, Revan was so driven by altruism that he would put aside his quests to liberate every slave and aid every beggar he met. In addition, Revan was described by his ability to inspire almost anyone into following his cause.


He had four different temperaments.


----------



## bucolic

The world isn't prepared for more Bastard Ebola. In 2014 it was all like "Aw god, the world is going to end!" Now no one cares. The price for complacency is a Contagion sequel starring Matt....Damon! Good luck with that ****!

Also, ESTP.


----------



## Turi

ENTP seems okay, @bucolic - I understand you've made a thread re: your type, I haven't read that yet.

Though on the whole, I can't help but question the 'N' of most members here.
I don't believe I've seen a whole lot of abstract thinking during my time here.
Certainly not enough to warrant 99.999999% of us typing ourselves as 'N' types.


----------



## Bastard

Abstract Thinking = Solely Intuitive process. Seems like stereotyping. :tongue:


----------



## Mr Castelo

Seems to be a solid example of one.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Abstract Thinking = Solely Intuitive process. Seems like stereotyping. :tongue:


If you're doing it most of the time, intuitive preference.
If not, sensing preference.

Not stereotyping.


----------



## Jaune

^^Yep, you seem like an INTJ.

^Not sure about your type. You've seemed INTJ to me but I think ENTJ is fair.


----------



## Turi

ISTP2rare4females.
suspicious.


----------



## bucolic

@Turi

I would appreciate your input in my thread whenever you get the chance. I see what you mean about people having a tendency to type themselves as N. Being a sensor wouldn't bother me, and in truth I've bounced around to several different types and back again. I don't mind being a feeler either, and recently scored ENFj on Humanmetrics test, which is obviously confusing given that I relate to ENTP more.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

well, the only way I can see myself as a sensor is as Si type, im definitely not Se.

so, from the most likely for me to most unlikely : INFP,ENFP,ISTJ,INTP and blah blah blah... the least likely for me are ESFJ and ESTJ.



now for bucolic : well, tests can give you many results, I can get INTJ on one test and on other test I will get INFP, so tests don't really mean that much.

ENTP for now, can't say much.


----------



## Bastard

Ebola said:


> well, the only way I can see myself as a sensor is as Si type, im definitely not Se.


If you're dominant or auxiliary with one function, you're good with the other attitude. 



Ebola said:


> so, from the most likely for me to most unlikely : INFP,ENFP,ISTJ,INTP and blah blah blah... the least likely for me are ESFJ and ESTJ.


Stop getting so caught up on the functions bruh. How is ISTJ on your list right after ENFP? They're completely different.


----------



## Turi

@Ebola - why are you "definitely not Se"?

Do you never gather observable information?
Are all five of your senses impaired?


----------



## bucolic

Ebola said:


> now for bucolic : well, tests can give you many results, I can get INTJ on one test and on other test I will get INFP, so tests don't really mean that much.
> 
> ENTP for now, can't say much.


Well, the first time I had my girlfriend do the test for me, I also received ENFj. "Just answer the questions without input from me," I said. Then I proceeded to argue with her responses. But yeah, I'm sticking with ENTP until something better or more convincing comes along.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Bastard said:


> If you're dominant or auxiliary with one function, you're good with the other attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop getting so caught up on the functions bruh. How is ISTJ on your list right after ENFP? They're completely different.


completly different in some ways, yep. but I can relate to some of the ISTJ description, im not saying it fits me perfectly, but I relate to both Si and Ne.



Turi said:


> @Ebola - why are you "definitely not Se"?
> 
> Do you never gather observable information?
> Are all five of your senses impaired?



no, im a blind man and I can't hear or see anything.

just like you can't relate to some functions, I also can't.


----------



## Bastard

Ebola said:


> completly different in some ways, yep. but I can relate to some of the ISTJ description, im not saying it fits me perfectly, but I relate to both Si and Ne.


If functions are getting you confused between ISTJ and ENFP, then don't bother with them. Go with dichotomies. Also, ENFP.


----------



## Turi

@Ebola - if any of your five senses are not impaired, you relate to Se.

Doesn't mean you prefer it.
But only people with all 5 senses completely impaired don't relate to it at all.

You don't have a choice.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> @Ebola - if any of your five senses are not impaired, you relate to Se.
> 
> Doesn't mean you prefer it.
> But only people with all 5 senses completely impaired don't relate to it at all.
> 
> You don't have a choice.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Bastard said:


> If functions are getting you confused between ISTJ and ENFP, then don't bother with them. Go with dichotomies. Also, ENFP.


I prefer to go both ways, which is one of the reasons why I didn't really considered Si-dom seriously ( because of J ), but maybe you are right.


----------



## Turi

@Ebola - there's no sarcasm there.

Quick briefing on the functions.

*Sensing *- tells you something is there.
*Thinking *- tells you what it is.
*Feeling *- tells you what it's worth.
*Intuition *- tells you what it means.

*Without knowing something is there, you can't:
*
Determine what it is.
Determine what it's worth.
Determine what it means.

Slap '_to me_' on the end of everything above for introverted versions, so look at them as internally focused.


----------



## Bastard

@Turi

That explains the objective approach to meaning that you see in Ne doms.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Knave said:


> Truce for what? I have no issues with you.


k, sweetness


----------



## Knave

Carolus Rex said:


> Yes
> 
> @Turi hears the people sing, singing the songs of angry men.
> 
> But he's Louis Philippe.


So with Turi's logic you're ISTJ


----------



## Turi

shazam said:


> "the people" :laughing:


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


>


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you suggest ISFP here, if we are not including auxiliary functions in our typings?
> BTW you literally specify Se-types as dom/aux - so lets not pretend you're interpretations of types pertains exclusively to the dominant function.
> 
> According to your own logic, your own definitions of what makes a type - i.e, you suggesting ISFP types are indeed Se types, we can deduce that you do indeed include ESTJ and ESFJ types as Si types.
> 
> So, my point still stands, you prefer literally _all _Se types over half of the possible Si types - yet claim if you're any Sensation type at all, it is an Si type.
> Why?


the reason why im not relating to ESTJ or ESFJ, is nothing related to the Si function, Fe and Te are one of the functions that are hard for me to relate to, so that alone eliminates them from my list, and if we go also by dicthomies, I cant relate much.

ISTJ have Fi,Si, Ne and literally all the functions that XNFPs have, and as for ISFP? it's a Fi-dom, so naturally, as someone who was always typed as ENFP or INFP, I would relate to ISFP more than ESTJ or ESFJ.

but again, you are talking about things that are not important at all, in the end of the day I cant relate to ESTJ or ESFJ but I relate more to ISFP or ESFP, and if you paid ANY attention to what I said here, you'll see that im not only focusing on functions, it's just more fun to type with, but you will always find ways to argue, ah?


----------



## Mr Castelo

ENIGMA15 said:


> *hits the buzzer and yells in a bullhorn* Wrong : )
> 
> Nice avatar btw. I have not read many of your posts unless, you did a name change recently and I am unaware. Undecided is my answer


I've never changed my name.

You should try to be more open-minded if you came to this thread, but I recognize that I didn't give a good enough reason for my suggestion, so let's try again.

Your playful, cheeky attitude seems to be at odds with ESTP and type 6, and it's not uncommon for ExFPs to mistype as Thinker types because they tend to see themselves as rational (tertiary Te). I can see you as possibly type 3 also, but that's more based on vibe than anything else.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Mr Castelo said:


> Your playful, cheeky attitude seems to be at odds with ESTP and type 6, and it's not uncommon for ExFPs to mistype as Thinker types because they tend to see themselves as rational (tertiary Te). I can see you as possibly type 3 also, but that's more based on vibe than anything else.


If you're going to use Grant's tertiary functions (which I personally find dumb), can't you chalk the "F" part of playfulness up to Fe? And isn't the "Ti-Fe axis" supposed to be more jovial than the "Fi-Te axis"?


----------



## shazam

Ocean Helm said:


> If you're going to use Grant's tertiary functions (which I personally find dumb), can't you chalk the "F" part of playfulness up to Fe? And isn't the "Ti-Fe axis" supposed to be more jovial than the "Fi-Te axis"?


Hmm...


----------



## Bastard

Yeah. Needs to find the "g" key, though.



Mr Castelo said:


> ESTP and type 6


Gotta admit, don't get why people mix MBTI and enneagram.

One has little academic recognition and sits on the border of pseudoscience. The other's down there with astrology.


----------



## Pippo

Ocean Helm said:


> If you're going to use Grant's tertiary functions (which I personally find dumb), can't you chalk the "F" part of playfulness up to Fe? And isn't the "Ti-Fe axis" supposed to be more jovial than the "Fi-Te axis"?


Though not, em, a contemporary example, there's famous ESFP Horatio Nelson.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horatio_Nelson,_1st_Viscount_Nelson


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> the reason why im not relating to ESTJ or ESFJ, is nothing related to the Si function, Fe and Te are one of the functions that are hard for me to relate to, so that alone eliminates them from my list, and if we go also by dicthomies, I cant relate much.
> 
> ISTJ have Fi,Si, Ne and literally all the functions that XNFPs have, and as for ISFP? it's a Fi-dom, so naturally, as someone who was always typed as ENFP or INFP, I would relate to ISFP more than ESTJ or ESFJ.
> 
> but again, you are talking about things that are not important at all, in the end of the day I cant relate to ESTJ or ESFJ but I relate more to ISFP or ESFP, and if you paid ANY attention to what I said here, you'll see that im not only focusing on functions, it's just more fun to type with, but you will always find ways to argue, ah?


Do you believe ISTJ and INFP share things in common, due to sharing 'Fi'?


----------



## shazam

Carolus Rex said:


> Though not, em, a contemporary example, there's famous ESFP Horatio Nelson.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horatio_Nelson,_1st_Viscount_Nelson


Man I like the way you know about all of these people.


----------



## Pippo

shazam said:


> Man I like the way you know about all of these people.


Thanks.

I'm a bit more interested in the way Horatio Nelson put his naval telescope to his blind eye in order to ignore orders than Betsy's night at the club.


----------



## Bastard

INTP.



shazam said:


> Man I like the way you know about all of these people.


...but still decides to name himself after a big loser. :laughing:


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> If you're going to use Grant's tertiary functions (which I personally find dumb), can't you chalk the "F" part of playfulness up to Fe? And isn't the "Ti-Fe axis" supposed to be more jovial than the "Fi-Te axis"?


Doesn't it make sense that a 'playful' and 'cheeky' attitude could be attributed purely to extroverted sensation, anyway, as a possible byproduct of directly engaging with the 'object' i.e us forumites, no 'Ni' filter of sorts wasting time searching for meanings or interpreting things?

The whole idea of 'playful' and 'cheeky' screams extroverted sensation to me, doesn't even need any other function to explain it.

EDIT: I want to point out, I wouldn't attribute playful and cheeky to Se, as descriptors however - it's more of an unfiltered engagement with us that might be indicative of such adjectives.
Situational.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Carolus Rex said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm a bit more interested in the way Horatio Nelson put his naval telescope to his blind eye in order to ignore orders than Betsy's night at the club.


Was your screen name the Historian or Historical originally?


----------



## Pippo

ENIGMA15 said:


> Was your screen name the Historian or Historical originally?


The latter.

Then I switched to "Merriweather", and now I'm here.

Considering shortening my name to "Carolus" because translating this name from Latin would literally say "Karl King" and not "King Karl"


----------



## Mr Castelo

Ocean Helm said:


> If you're going to use Grant's tertiary functions (which I personally find dumb), can't you chalk the "F" part of playfulness up to Fe? And isn't the "Ti-Fe axis" supposed to be more jovial than the "Fi-Te axis"?


I'll especify. ExTPs' playfulness comes more from exploring different ideas/concepts (Ne) or experiences (Se), and I personally find that having a generally charming, youthful attitude towards others to be more of a Feeling trait _in general_. I didn't really know that "Ti-Fe" was supposed to be more jovial than "Fi-Te". In my experience, INTPs tend to be more serious than INFPs, who can be quite child-like.

But I can see your point, I'm just offering @ENIGMA15 a different perspective.


----------



## Knave

This thread should be titled: Groundhog Day. The daily grinders in here are all a bunch of Bill Murrays.


----------



## Pippo

I don't think I've ever told you how much I love your profile pic.

Besides that, evidence from original threads suggest Fi, but it comes down to how things work in the present.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> This thread should be titled: Groundhog Day. The daily grinders in here are all a bunch of Bill Murrays.


All MBTI Si doms.


----------



## shazam

Carolus Rex said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm a bit more interested in the way Horatio Nelson put his naval telescope to his blind eye in order to ignore orders than Betsy's night at the club.


If he was en route to war he probably didn't want to 9et discoura9ed.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Turi said:


> Do you believe ISTJ and INFP share things in common, due to sharing 'Fi'?


Ne, Te, Si? they literally share the same functions, there are many INFPs that could be "mistyped" and they are "actually" ISTJs or even ISFJs ( which is far more unlikely ).

now, im obviously only talking about functions, because that's what this discussion about.


----------



## Bastard

ENFP.



Mr Castelo said:


> In my experience, INTPs tend to be more serious than INFPs, who can be quite child-like.


All INxx are childlike. :tongue:


----------



## Pippo

shazam said:


> If he was en route to war he probably didn't want to 9et discoura9ed.


Sorry for poor formatting, here's the story on it:



> Battle of Copenhagen
> 
> On the morning of 2 April 1801, Nelson began to advance into Copenhagen harbour. The battle began badly for the British, with HMS Agamemnon, HMS Bellona and HMS Russell running aground, and the rest of the fleet encountering heavier fire from the Danish shore batteries than had been anticipated. Parker sent the signal for Nelson to withdraw, reasoning:
> 
> I will make the signal for recall for Nelson's sake. If he is in a condition to continue the action he will disregard it; if he is not, it will be an excuse for his retreat and no blame can be attached to him.[176]
> 
> Nelson, directing action aboard HMS Elephant, was informed of the signal by the signal lieutenant, Frederick Langford, but angrily responded: "I told you to look out on the Danish commodore and let me know when he surrendered. Keep your eyes fixed on him."[177] He then turned to his flag captain, Thomas Foley, and said "You know, Foley, I have only one eye. I have a right to be blind sometimes." He raised the telescope to his blind eye, and said "I really do not see the signal."[177][178] The battle lasted three hours, leaving both Danish and British fleets heavily damaged. At length Nelson dispatched a letter to the Danish commander, Crown Prince Frederick, calling for a truce, which the Prince accepted.[179] Parker approved of Nelson's actions in retrospect, and Nelson was given the honour of going into Copenhagen the next day to open formal negotiations.[180][181] At a banquet that evening, he told Prince Frederick that the battle had been the most severe he had ever been in.[182] The outcome of the battle and several weeks of ensuing negotiations was a 14-week armistice, and on Parker's recall in May, Nelson became commander-in-chief in the Baltic Sea.[183] As a reward for the victory, he was created Viscount Nelson of the Nile and of Burnham Thorpe in the County of Norfolk, on 19 May 1801.[184] In addition, on 4 August 1801, he was created Baron Nelson, of the Nile and of Hilborough in the County of Norfolk, this time with a special remainder to his father and sisters.[185][186] Nelson had sailed to the Russian naval base at Reval (now Tallinn) in May, and there learned that the pact of armed neutrality was to be disbanded. Satisfied with the outcome of the expedition, he returned to England, arriving on 1 July.[187]


----------



## shazam

Bastard said:


> INTP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...but still decides to name himself after a big loser. :laughing:


I'm learnin9 so much.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Shamwow


----------



## Knave

What are the odds of two ESTPs being in here at the same time?


----------



## Bastard

shazam said:


> I'm learnin9 so much.


It's the key between F and H, motherfucker.



Knave said:


> What are the odds of two ESTPs being in here at the same time?


Same odds of an INFP and an INTP being in the sunlight at the same time. Enjoy the awesomesauce while it lasts.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Mr Castelo said:


> I've never changed my name.
> 
> You should try to be more open-minded if you came to this thread, but I recognize that I didn't give a good enough reason for my suggestion, so let's try again.
> 
> Your playful, cheeky attitude seems to be at odds with ESTP and type 6, and it's not uncommon for ExFPs to mistype as Thinker types because they tend to see themselves as rational (tertiary Te). I can see you as possibly type 3 also, but that's more based on vibe than anything else.


I follow the logic. It is called a conundrum. However, I will explain ~ I have been surrounded by xxFx all of my life. Call it survival lol j/k ; ) 3 is in my tritype.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Bastard said:


> Same odds of an INFP and an INTP being in the sunlight at the same time. Enjoy the awesomesauce while it lasts.


Can you describe what sunlight is like from your vantage point?


----------



## Mr Castelo

Bastard said:


> ENFP.
> 
> 
> 
> All INxx are childlike. :tongue:


Eh, maybe I'm ISTJ then.


----------



## Knave

Bastard said:


> It's the key between F and H, motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Same odds of an INFP and an INTP being in the sunlight at the same time. Enjoy the awesomesauce while it lasts.


Well this is overwhelming at this point. THREE ESTPs!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

shazam said:


> If he was en route to war he probably didn't want to 9et discoura9ed.


According to him, ESTPs can not read. Better hit the books laddie, you need to be able to pick up what he is putting down for you ; P


----------



## shazam

Carolus Rex said:


> Sorry for poor formatting, here's the story on it:


He probably felt bad and didn't want to see the mess, but wanted to win.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Knave said:


> Well this is overwhelming at this point. THREE ESTPs!


Is this where I'm supposed to question how many of them are actually INTPs in denial?


----------



## Pippo

shazam said:


> He probably felt bad and didn't want to see the mess, but wanted to win.


The ends justify the means.


----------



## Bastard

Knave said:


> Well this is overwhelming at this point. THREE ESTPs!


This is what an INTP in sunlight is like?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Knave said:


> Well this is overwhelming at this point. THREE ESTPs!


*Consoles Knave* You will grow from this experience ; ) We are but, kittens in a lions world


----------



## Mr Castelo

Damn, this thread moves fast. ESTPs really get things going.


----------



## Wild

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Wild I would buy an EFP typing for you, but I'm not sure about S.
> 
> 
> 
> I've rambled more than once about the philosophy of eternal recurrence and what it would mean for my life, if that counts.


I'm so sensor you wouldn't fucking believe it. I've never "had a feeling" about a damn thing in my entire goddamn life. The only idea I've ever had is what I've devoted my entire being to for the past 15 years because I know I'll never have another one. 

And you know those videos you see sometimes about "indigo children" or "spiritual intuition" or "how to interpret messages from the universe" that are supposed to make everyone relate just a little bit to this weird recent psychic narrative? 

Yeah, I don't relate to jack SHIT about it. Not even a little bit. 

I'm pretty sure if ghosts are real they can't even see me cause I'm so fucking far absorbed in the physical plane.


----------



## Rydori

Wild said:


> I'm so sensor you wouldn't fucking believe it. I've never "had a feeling" about a damn thing in my entire goddamn life. The only idea I've ever had is what I've devoted my entire being to for the past 15 years because I know I'll never have another one.
> 
> And you know those videos you see sometimes about "indigo children" or "spiritual intuition" or "how to interpret messages from the universe" that are supposed to make everyone relate just a little bit to this weird recent psychic narrative?
> 
> Yeah, I don't relate to jack SHIT about it. Not even a little bit.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if ghosts are real they can't even see me cause I'm so fucking far absorbed in the physical plane.


ESFP confirmed.


----------



## Turi

Knave said:


> Thinking about personality theory is like being lost in space and trying to connect all the stars into a simple structure or algorithm. It doesn't work, and is way too dense to create a foolproof formula. Think of the brain like space, and put an I vs E axis, N vs S axis, T vs F axis, etc. We're all a point somewhere within a galaxy-sized vastness--and if you want to have 16 quadrants within this space, then fine, but each quadrant is so vast that it breaks the formula, because two people within the same quadrant but towards the edge, and of the "same" type will each be closer to a different quadrant, and so unlike each other. You can search and search, but there is no answer--kind of like life.
> 
> So regardless with how much jargon you post about the theory, you're doomed to fail. There is no objective way to solve how the brain works. We can find our "best fit" types, but what does it matter? What are you trying to accomplish? I'll give it to you, it's a lot of fun theorizing and sharing ideas and perspectives, but why so hostile sometimes? Your perspective of an idiot is another man's genius, just like your interpretation of cognitive functions, or dichotomy, or the theory in general is buffoonery to others, or vice versa.


Well basically, I want there to be either a single truth that works for everybody, or it to not exist.
I'm well aware nobody fits perfectly into any box.
If they do, they're lying and _trying _to fit into the box.


----------



## Turi

Wild said:


> I'm so sensor you wouldn't fucking believe it. I've never "had a feeling" about a damn thing in my entire goddamn life. The only idea I've ever had is what I've devoted my entire being to for the past 15 years because I know I'll never have another one.
> 
> And you know those videos you see sometimes about "indigo children" or "spiritual intuition" or "how to interpret messages from the universe" that are supposed to make everyone relate just a little bit to this weird recent psychic narrative?
> 
> Yeah, I don't relate to jack SHIT about it. Not even a little bit.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if ghosts are real they can't even see me cause I'm so fucking far absorbed in the physical plane.


Salt of the earth.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Wild said:


> I'm so sensor you wouldn't fucking believe it. I've never "had a feeling" about a damn thing in my entire goddamn life. The only idea I've ever had is what I've devoted my entire being to for the past 15 years because I know I'll never have another one.
> 
> And you know those videos you see sometimes about "indigo children" or "spiritual intuition" or "how to interpret messages from the universe" that are supposed to make everyone relate just a little bit to this weird recent psychic narrative?
> 
> Yeah, I don't relate to jack SHIT about it. Not even a little bit.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if ghosts are real they can't even see me cause I'm so fucking far absorbed in the physical plane.


Damn, it's even hard for me to imagine that people like you actually exist.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Well basically, I want there to be either a single truth that works for everybody, or it to not exist.
> I'm well aware nobody fits perfectly into any box.
> If they do, they're lying and _trying _to fit into the box.














Wild said:


> And you know those videos you see sometimes about "indigo children" or "spiritual intuition" or "how to interpret messages from the universe" that are supposed to make everyone relate just a little bit to this weird recent psychic narrative?


Was supposed to relate? Thought they did it so we knew who to throw in the asylums.


----------



## Catwalk

Istp


----------



## Lunacik

XXXX

but change those to ninja stars and you're good


----------



## Wild

Bastard said:


> Was supposed to relate? Thought they did it so we knew who to throw in the asylums.


Idk, I feel like it must strike a chord with most people in some way. It's been catching on pretty hardcore, at least online.

The other day I was watching a video by these psychic twins on YouTube in which they talked about like 4 different types of "psychic intuition" that people can have, all in the broadest terms possible, in order to show people that everyone's "a little bit psychic" or something like that. I recall relating to absolutely none of them even a little bit, lmao.

On the bright side I have earthshattering fashion taste I guess


----------



## Lunacik

Wild said:


> Idk, I feel like it must strike a chord with most people in some way. It's been catching on pretty hardcore, *at least online.*
> 
> The other day I was watching a video by these psychic twins on YouTube in which they talked about like 4 different types of "psychic intuition" that people can have, all in the broadest terms possible, in order to show people that everyone's "a little bit psychic" or something like that. I recall relating to absolutely none of them even a little bit, lmao.
> 
> On the bright side I have earthshattering fashion taste I guess


Oh, that explains it. Don't worry, the internet is just where all the N's live. It's either that, or space.


----------



## Literally Gone

No she's not... INFP in denial!

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> No she's not... INFP in denial!
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


Fi dom mastah types!


----------



## Rydori

Intp

*assume enfj*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard

Y'all INTPs.


----------



## Turi

INTP fa sho son

check it INFJ no Fe bitches Fe-less INFJ up in here s33ms leg1t


----------



## Ocean Helm

No, but some people will be happy.

I wonder what your next type will be.


----------



## Rydori

yes


----------



## Bastard

Nah. Wrong perceiving axis.



Ocean Helm said:


> No, but some people will be happy.
> 
> I wonder what your next type will be.


Whatever gives him the most attention.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Bastard said:


> Nah. Wrong perceiving axis.


Where do you get this from? The idea of extraverting intuition?


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Whatever gives him the most attention.


You say this like attention is something people care about.


----------



## Enoch

Yes,
it is right,
and I am right,
in saying it's right.​
Oh bloody hell, it's not INFJ.

No,
it is left,
and I am right,​in saying it's left.


----------



## Rydori

wtf


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Myself and Carolus


By no means are you nor carolus NTs



Brick said:


> wtf


ISFJ


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> As of the comment I am quoting, there was only Mr. Castelo who is a NT. Surely you weren't counting yourself.


Okay can you please explain to me what you believe an NT is? I think you and I have different definitions


----------



## CultOfPersonality

why im always getting lions.. ENTJ BRUH.


----------



## Rydori

Infp


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Istj


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> By no means are you nor carolus NTs


We both know you can't actually support this claim. 

No reason to doubt INTP for @Soul Kitchen.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> We both know you can't actually support this claim.
> 
> No reason to doubt INTP for @Soul Kitchen.


I can support it better than you can support NT for yourself.  

INFJ


----------



## Ocean Helm

Is a broken calendar right once a month?


----------



## Enoch

Ocean Helm said:


> Is a broken calendar right once a month?


----------



## Enoch

There is a tremendous amount of credibility to Ocean Helm's INTP theory.

Assess the quote below:



> The INTP personality type is fairly rare, making up only three percent of the population, which is definitely a good thing for them, *as there’s nothing they’d be more unhappy about than being "common".*
> 
> - 16 Personalities


So assuming we are all INTPs, we have been disgusted by how common we are and so have devolved into denial having found glamorous new types for ourselves.


----------



## Bastard

Ocean Helm said:


> Is a broken calendar right once a month?


I never got the chance to do @Turi's quizzes. :crying:


----------



## Turi

@Ocean Helm - I'm not creepy enough to be an INTP, so _that's _clean ruled out now.



Bastard said:


> I never got the chance to do @Turi's quizzes. :crying:


If it lets you, here's the link to one of them.
I cancelled my subscription to that quiz-maker platform as it's ridiculously restrictive, and doesn't allow me to do anywhere near what I want it to.

The quiz itself won't be deleted, I don't think, but there'll be a limit on how many people can take it per month.
And that limit is 25, I believe.

If it allows you to take it - prepare to have your god damn mind blown because it's the best and most accurate MBTI test on the market *bar none*.
Over 9000% accurate. Perfect 5/7.


----------



## shazam

Bastard said:


> I never got the chance to do @Turi's quizzes. :crying:


:laughing:


----------



## Turi

shazam said:


> :laughing:


They're the best.
Better than the official mbti test.
Better than keys2cognition.
Better than personalityhacker.
Better than 16personalities.
Better than personalityjunkie.
Better than similarminds.
Better than humanmetrics.
Better than Johns Personality test.
Better than every other shitty quiz out there.

Destroys 'em. By miles.
They're in a whole 'nother universe.


----------



## Rydori

Why the fuck are there ESXP here all of a sudden, did the night club get shut down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard

@Turi

INTP 33% Match. Lies.



Turi said:


> Destroys 'em. By miles.
> They're in a whole 'nother universe.


Glory to Turistan! Inshallah!


----------



## shazam

Turi said:


> They're the best.
> Better than the official mbti test.
> Better than keys2cognition.
> Better than personalityhacker.
> Better than 16personalities.
> Better than personalityjunkie.
> Better than similarminds.
> Better than humanmetrics.
> Better than Johns Personality test.
> Better than every other shitty quiz out there.
> 
> Destroys 'em. By miles.
> They're in a whole 'nother universe.


Damn I thou9ht you were talkin9 about me for a sec. :blushed:


----------



## shazam

Brick said:


> Why the fuck are there ESXP here all of a sudden, did the night club get shut down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Day off :carrot:


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> If it lets you, here's the link to one of them.


INFP

64.1% Match

INTP

61.54% Match

ENFP

51.28% Match

ENTP

48.72% Match

INFJ

46.15% Match

ISTP

43.59% Match

ISFP

43.59% Match

INTJ

42.11% Match

ENFJ

33.33% Match

ESTP

30.77% Match

ESFP

30.77% Match

ENTJ

30.77% Match

ISTJ

28.21% Match

ISFJ

28.21% Match

ESTJ

15.38% Match

ESFJ

15.38% Match​


----------



## Bastard

Enoch said:


> INTP
> 
> 61.54% Match


Cuntfirmed.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Cuntfirmed.


What you've just done is how 99% of people 'round these parts support their arguments.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> What you've just done is how 99% of people 'round these parts support their arguments.


What does?

ESTP
53.85% Match
ESTJ
51.28% Match
ISTP
46.15% Match
ISTJ
43.59% Match
ENTJ
43.59% Match


----------



## CultOfPersonality

accurate AF


----------



## Bastard

Ebola said:


> accurate AF


So you got "Unknown" or "ESFJ?"


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Bastard said:


> So you got "Unknown" or "ESFJ?"


ENFP
38.46% Match
INFP
38.46% Match
ENTP
35.9% Match
INTP
35.9% Match
ESFP
33.33% Match
ISFP
33.33% Match
INTJ
31.58% Match
ENTJ
30.77% Match
ESTP
28.21% Match
ISTP
28.21% Match
ENFJ
28.21% Match
INFJ
28.21% Match
ESTJ
25.64% Match
ISTJ
25.64% Match
ESFJ
25.64% Match
ISFJ
25.64% Match


OMG the BEST TEST EVER, TOO BAD IM TOO BALANCED.


----------



## Turi

Ebola said:


> ENFP
> 38.46% Match
> INFP
> 38.46% Match
> ENTP
> 35.9% Match
> INTP
> 35.9% Match
> ESFP
> 33.33% Match
> ISFP
> 33.33% Match
> INTJ
> 31.58% Match
> ENTJ
> 30.77% Match
> ESTP
> 28.21% Match
> ISTP
> 28.21% Match
> ENFJ
> 28.21% Match
> INFJ
> 28.21% Match
> ESTJ
> 25.64% Match
> ISTJ
> 25.64% Match
> ESFJ
> 25.64% Match
> ISFJ
> 25.64% Match
> 
> 
> OMG the BEST TEST EVER, TOO BAD IM TOO BALANCED.


xNFP then.
Low percentages does indeed indicate balance.

I believe this is a good thing.

The more extreme your results the less balanced you are.


----------



## Enoch

Turi said:


> The more extreme your results the less balanced you are.


Which is also a good thing.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

yee, so for me it's going to be XNFP or literally unknown.


your next type will be : INTJ bruhh. FOR TURI


----------



## Bastard

Ebola said:


> FOR TURI


----------



## CultOfPersonality

bastard said:


> View attachment 770594



ah, you'll never reach me, im too fast.


----------



## Bastard

Good at running away. XNFPs in a nutshell.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> @Ocean Helm - I'm not creepy enough to be an INTP, so _that's _clean ruled out now.


So instead you're the type that is sort of the default that I see given to serial/mass murderers?


----------



## The red spirit

da


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> So instead you're the type that is sort of the default that I see given to serial/mass murderers?


A little mass murder never hurt anybody.


----------



## The red spirit

Turi said:


> A little mass murder never hurt anybody.


Don't ninja people


----------



## mightynim

IxTP, S probably but borderline N.


----------



## The red spirit

Damn that avatar lmao, looks like some vintage Ti


----------



## Wisteria

profile is giving me Ni vibes  but I could see ISTP, makes more sense than ISFP


----------



## Pippo

Perhaps I haven’t seen much of your Fe, but I wonder if you’re an ISTJ.


----------



## Enoch

Must feel good, ay?

She's not an ISTJ, you are merely releasing your fiddling frustrations.


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> Must feel good, ay?
> 
> She's not an ISTJ, you are merely releasing your fiddling frustrations.


Not quite the same as getting someone’s temperament wrong


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Intj


----------



## Enoch

Soul Kitchen said:


> Intj


You must have a very unfortunate idea of INTJs, aren't they lovely?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Much better fit than ESTP. Wait, it was you who mistyped as ESTP for a while, wasn't it?


----------



## Max

Yeah IxTP for the Kitchen of Soul.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@VirtualInsanity You're most likely an INF. I'm leaning a bit more towards INFP.

So why did you type me as in the middle on S/N? Is it that you're using Jung's cognitive functions, and have concluded I'm an introverted thinking type?


----------



## Max

Soul Kitchen said:


> @VirtualInsanity You're most likely an INF. I'm leaning a bit more towards INFP.
> 
> So why did you type me as in the middle on S/N? Is it that you're using Jung's cognitive functions, and have concluded I'm an introverted thinking type?


Yeah, there is no debate that you are a Ti dom. That's why I went IxTP.

It's interesting that you think I am an INFP. 

After doing some independent research, I have concluded that cognitvely I stand on the Ni-Se/Se-Ni axis and most likely the Ti-Fe/Fe-Ti axis. 

I think that my general value system is more based around shared values, rather than my own, personal values and my intuition comes from my own insights, refined concepts and ideas rather than universal insights and brainstorming. 

And my reasoning? I like to have my own logical reasoning for things. I like my ideas and reasoning to make sense to myself first and foremost. 

And Sensing? It is unprocessed and not very subjective to myself and my own experiences. It is realistic and concrete. Interactive. In the moment. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah, there is no debate that you are a Ti dom. That's why I went IxTP.
> 
> It's interesting that you think I am an INFP.
> 
> After doing some independent research, I have concluded that cognitvely I stand on the Ni-Se/Se-Ni axis and most likely the Ti-Fe/Fe-Ti axis.
> 
> I think that my general value system is more based around shared values, rather than my own, personal values and my intuition comes from my own insights, refined concepts and ideas rather than universal insights and brainstorming.
> 
> And my reasoning? I like to have my own logical reasoning for things. I like my ideas and reasoning to make sense to myself first and foremost.
> 
> And Sensing? It is unprocessed and not very subjective to myself and my own experiences. It is realistic and concrete. Interactive. In the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


So you would be an Ni-Ti/Fe-Se type, basically, with Fe acting as a transcendent tertiary function. I'm of the opinion that Jung believed the auxiliary function shared the orientation of the dominant function.

I was basically just going with INF based on what I saw, and because IN types who are close to the middle on T/F usually lean a bit more in the F direction. But I haven't seen too much of your posts, so I could well have missed a lot of the T traits you'd generally exhibit in other contexts.

As for P/J, I was sort of guessing on that one, and it's messy business trying to peg IJ or IP to introverted rational or introverted irrational. I'm still leaning more towards P.


----------



## Enoch

@Soul Kitchen, could I be an ISFP?


----------



## Max

Soul Kitchen said:


> So you would be an Ni-Ti/Fe-Se type, basically, with Fe acting as a transcendent tertiary function. I'm of the opinion that Jung believed the auxiliary function shared the orientation of the dominant function.
> 
> I was basically just going with INF based on what I saw, and because IN types who are close to the middle on T/F usually lean a bit more in the F direction. But I haven't seen too much of your posts, so I could well have missed a lot of the T traits you'd generally exhibit in other contexts.
> 
> As for P/J, I was sort of guessing on that one, and it's messy business trying to peg IJ or IP to introverted rational or introverted irrational. I'm still leaning more towards P.


Yeah. I think that although I can be quite a humanist and give off some pretty strong "Beta NF vibes" at times, I can also be a pretty rational/logical person when the time calls for it. (No doubt that in Socionics, I am somewhere within the spectrum of the Beta quadra).

I think a lot of confusion over my type has stemmed from the fact that I am now at the stage in my life where I am beginning to develop my "Tertiary Function", and within the Traditional Four Function model, I am pretty sure that it is either Ni or Ti, which would make me ISTP/INFJ (and if "loops" come into play for you, Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni loops will complicate things even more, with the absence of Fe/Se). 

Well, whatever type I am, I'm pretty sure that I'm not a very healthy example of it compared to other people lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Enoch said:


> @Soul Kitchen, could I be an ISFP?


It's unlikely that an S type would get as seriously invested into typology as an N type. Not impossible, of course, but the majority of typology enthusiasts are IN types - both on PerC, and other typology forums. I haven't seen any real S indicators from you.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah. I think that although I can be quite a humanist and give off some pretty strong "Beta NF vibes" at times, I can also be a pretty rational/logical person when the time calls for it. (No doubt that in Socionics, I am somewhere within the spectrum of the Beta quadra).
> 
> I think a lot of confusion over my type has stemmed from the fact that I am now at the stage in my life where I am beginning to develop my "Tertiary Function", and within the Traditional Four Function model, I am pretty sure that it is either Ni or Ti, which would make me ISTP/INFJ (and if "loops" come into play for you, Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni loops will complicate things even more, with the absence of Fe/Se).
> 
> Well, whatever type I am, I'm pretty sure that I'm not a very healthy example of it compared to other people lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Even when disregarding the questionable compatibility of functions and MBTI, deciding between Ni-Ti or Ti-Ni would still make you an INT type. You'd be an introvert who'd presumable prefer N and T, and having a stronger preference for N or T shouldn't change three entire letters of your type.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Yep, INTP looks about right for you, and I really like your avatar.


----------



## Libra Sun

From what I've seen of your posts, @Glenda Gnome Starr, ISFP fits you.


----------



## Agnes2

To soul_searching, I'd say INFJ is totally you!


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Yep, INTP looks about right for you, and I really like your avatar.


Thanks, it's the Fraser Spiral Illusion. It looks like a spiral, when in fact it's a bunch of circles of varying sizes at irregular positions. It represents my need to look past common knowledge and my own assumptions to really understand the core of phenomena.



soul_searching said:


> From what I've seen of your posts, @Glenda Gnome Starr, ISFP fits you.


Who else would pick the username "soul searching" other than an INF type? INFJ is a good fit.



Agnes2 said:


> To soul_searching, I'd say INFJ is totally you!


Your quote most likely indicates an NF typing.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Most likely yes.


----------



## Max

Soul Kitchen said:


> Even when disregarding the questionable compatibility of functions and MBTI, deciding between Ni-Ti or Ti-Ni would still make you an INT type. You'd be an introvert who'd presumable prefer N and T, and having a stronger preference for N or T shouldn't change three entire letters of your type.


I guess the whole issue I have is overthinking my type then lol. Overanalysing the factors haha.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

@Crowbo, type me.


----------



## Pippo

Insanity - All evidence I have at hand suggests Fi-Te, the only opposition existing being you disagreeing


----------



## Temizzle

Same except ISTJ


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Entj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## BatFlapClap

I have no reason to doubt your typing.


----------



## bucolic

Soft language, I guess. ENFJ.


----------



## SweetLogic

I can't deny ENTP with that choice of words. :laughing:


----------



## CultOfPersonality

no idea, newcomer.


----------



## Pippo

Absolutely ISFJ 100% no doubt



Temizzle said:


> Same except ISTJ


I’d like to see you make a case for inferior Ne.


----------



## bucolic

Never wakes up drowsy. Always perky and ready to go.


----------



## Pippo

bucolic said:


> Never wakes up drowsy. Always perky and ready to go.


Me?


----------



## bucolic

Carolus Rex said:


> Me?


Sorry, I meant Ebola. I bet you take your sweet time getting out of bed (or would like to).


----------



## Pippo

bucolic said:


> Carolus Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant Ebola. I bet you take your sweet time getting out of bed? (Or would like to).
Click to expand...

Usually hop out of bed unless I’m caught in half-sleep. “I have better things to do” is the sort of mindset I have, but with the incentive twist of “...that are more fun.” I’m moreso disappointed that my body doesn’t immediately conform to what I want it to do.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

bucolic said:


> Sorry, I meant Ebola. I bet you take your sweet time getting out of bed (or would like to).


sorry, you got it wrong, sometimes I can lay on my bed for an hour without noticing, it's hard for me to get up ;(


----------



## Max

I don't get it?????

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

I suppose unknown could be consider accurate especially if you don't know


----------



## Varyafiriel

I'd say YES


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Seems likely.


----------



## bucolic

intp probably


----------



## Lunacik

Seems more accurate than ENTP :laughing:


----------



## Literally Gone

I like the look of INTP on you...

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> I like the look of INTP on you...


The look of? Lol


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> The look of? Lol


It looks nice floating under your username... much better than an unsightly unknown or INFP...

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> It looks nice floating under your username... much better than an unsightly unknown or INFP...


It should say "Denial" there.


----------



## bucolic

get that infp vibe.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I think INFJ for RGBCMYK


----------



## bucolic

istp seems like


----------



## Pippo

You could easily convince me of ENTP


----------



## Rydori

istj


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ESTJ FOR SURE roud:


----------



## Turi

infp


----------



## Rydori

infj


----------



## Mr Castelo

Infj 641


----------



## Pippo

Still not completely sold on Fe-Ti.

I know there’s evidence with things like, “My tests are good because others agree they are”, but it’s a bit too minor to convince me.

What I am sure about is that you use Ti.

^ For Turi

Yes for Castelo.


----------



## Rydori

Si - Te - Fi - Ne.

You have inferior Ne.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> Si - Te - Fi - Ne.
> 
> You have inferior Ne.


Could you show me examples of behavior displaying inferior Ne?


----------



## bucolic

istj gumshoe.


----------



## Rydori

Carolus Rex said:


> Could you show me examples of behavior displaying inferior Ne?


You can't fucking decide a type yourself when its clear path, sounds like inferior Ne since you're trying to find the ideal thing constantly in that cloud, but are unable to find it.


----------



## Pippo

Brick said:


> You can't fucking decide a type yourself when its clear path, sounds like inferior Ne since you're trying to find the ideal thing constantly in that cloud, but are unable to find it.


Sounds like a higher Ne problem rather than an inferior Ne problem.

So no catastrophizing, "What if this went wrong? And this!? And this!?", hard to new ideas...


----------



## Turi

Has anyone here actually read any books, at all, on anything remotely related to Jungs theory?


----------



## Pippo

Turi said:


> Has anyone here actually read any books, at all, on anything remotely related to Jungs theory?


Read bits and pieces of _Psychological Types_ and I've read a great deal from _TypeTalk_.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Has anyone here actually read any books, at all, on anything remotely related to Jungs theory?


No, I haven't read your blog.



Carolus Rex said:


> Oh hell, that's another rabbit hole in the current rabbit hole.


Only because "MBTI" "function stacks" are terrible.


----------



## Pippo

Bastard said:


> Only because "MBTI" "function stacks" are terrible.


Now it wouldn't be any fun to work with them if they weren't a challenge, would they?


----------



## Bastard

Carolus Rex said:


> Now it wouldn't be any fun to work with them if they weren't a challenge, would they?


Would be fun to work with them if they worked. Trying to make MBTI an in-depth system with cognitive functions is like trying to make a car fly: Why bother when we have aircraft?


----------



## Pippo

Bastard said:


> Would be fun to work with them if they worked. Trying to make MBTI an in-depth system with cognitive functions is like trying to make a car fly: Why bother when we have aircraft?


The aircraft being dichotomy or actual psychology?


----------



## Turi

So y'all have basically not actually read anything?


----------



## Lunacik

Carolus Rex said:


> Sounds like a higher Ne problem rather than an inferior Ne problem.
> 
> So no catastrophizing, "What if this went wrong? And this!? And this!?", hard to new ideas...



Agree with the former, but the latter could also be high Ne/anxiety, couldn't it?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Bastard said:


> No, I haven't read your blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because "MBTI" "function stacks" are terrible.


I tried to read his blog but I had to stop cause it made me puke and I was bed ridden for a week 

Me after reading Turi's blog


----------



## Bastard

Carolus Rex said:


> The aircraft being dichotomy or actual psychology?


Aircraft are a pretty broad category, but they're all better at flying than cars are. Keirsey is the most clear cut. Socionics is actually a system. Big Five has academic chops. As long as the cat is skinned at the end of the day, I'm not fussed. Haven't seen many pelts collected by the function stack clowns, though.


----------



## Lunacik

@*Carolus Rex* You described more of an unhealthy manifestation of high Ne / anxiety, Ne inferior is moreso stubbornness and resistance to seeing alternatives, if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Mr Castelo

Probably.


----------



## Pippo

Yes



RGBCMYK said:


> @*Carolus Rex* You described more of an unhealthy manifestation of high Ne / anxiety, Ne inferior is moreso stubbornness and resistance to seeing alternatives, if I'm not mistaken...


I've heard it too, but the Catastrophizing is present in ISXJs that I know.

Particularly ISFJs.


----------



## Turi

inf Ne


----------



## Bastard

Aluminum Frost said:


> I tried to read his blog but I had to stop cause it made me puke and I was bed ridden for a week











You've been warned.



Carolus Rex said:


> Yes
> 
> I've heard it too, but the Catastrophizing is present in ISXJs that I know.
> 
> Particularly ISFJs.


Yeah. I've also seen it in ESFJs and ENFJs. Nothing like a healthy dose of histrionics.



RGBCMYK said:


> Ne inferior is moreso stubbornness and resistance to seeing alternatives, if I'm not mistaken...


Resistance that arises from inability. Influence has to come from others.


----------



## Lunacik

Carolus Rex said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> I've heard it too, but the Catastrophizing is present in ISXJs that I know.
> 
> Particularly ISFJs.


Fair enough. You might be accurate on that. I'd be interested in researching it more.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> Fair enough. You might be accurate on that. I'd be interested in researching it more.


Get _Psychological Types_ by Carl Jung.

For inferior function specific - _Was That Really Me?_ by Naomi Quenk, though I'm a little sketchy in it because it seems to be mostly anecdotal evidence.
Each inferior function only has a couple of examples to support the arguments and claims being made.


----------



## Turi

My blog is a tough read for people who attach stereotypes and bullshit adjectives to their ideas of the functions.


----------



## Krayfish

Eh, INTJ works better than ENTJ at least


----------



## Rydori

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard

Soul Kitchen said:


> Ok, now you're not even trying.


Does sound like something an ESTJ would say.


----------



## Lunacik

Soul Kitchen said:


> Ok, now you're not even trying.


I'm trolling you both. Mr green tractor up there, not sure, but nothing indicates an inconsistency thus far.

Your type = ABCD ;P


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Bastard said:


> Does sound like something an ESTJ would say.


Touché.

ESTP for you.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

RGBCMYK said:


> I'm trolling you both. Mr green tractor up there, not sure, but nothing indicates an inconsistency thus far.
> 
> Your type = ABCD ;P


Say what you will, ISFJ in denial.


----------



## Firelily

ISFP trying to be an INTP


----------



## Soul Kitchen

INFP who mistyped as an ISFJ.


----------



## Bastard

Soul Kitchen said:


> ESTP for you.


At least somebody else agrees that I'm right. erc2:


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Bastard said:


> At least somebody else agrees that I'm right. erc2:


I'm always right! Except when I'm not, but then I re-evaluate things and end up right again.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Right now, you ain't right son.


----------



## Firelily

yes INTP all the way


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Grandmaster Yoda is an INTP, just like his name sake.

@LillyFlower is an INFP.


----------



## Pippo

Probably


----------



## Firelily

INTJ maybe


----------



## Firelily

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda is an INTP, just like his name sake.
> 
> @LillyFlower is an INFP.


your opinion matters not


----------



## Lunacik

Nvm


----------



## Bastard

Soul Kitchen said:


> @LillyFlower is an INFP.


Why?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

LillyFlower said:


> your opinion matters not


Neither does yours.

@RGBCMYK is more likely to be an INTP than an ENTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Too many questions. Come back later.


----------



## Firelily

Bastard said:


> Why?


ESTP fits you well 

the question should not be why but why not ?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Bastard said:


> Why?


I should've said "probably". Her signature seemed to indicate an INFP mindset, and N types are more likely to get stuck into typology than S types. However, I should note that correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## Firelily

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Turi I can't think of a better description of Jungian Si than that.
> 
> A bunch of folks around here are starting to suggest various F typings for me. Strange. I did seriously consider an NF typing for myself at times, but I'm not convinced I am an F. To be more specific, there are facets in which I'd prefer T over F, and facets in which I'd prefer F over T. While I'm most likely a mixed bag of T and F traits, with the exact balance varying somewhat at different points in my life, I consider myself more of a T. I am quite a bit more Logical, Reasonable, and Questioning than I am Empathetic, Compassionate, and Accommodating, and I'm in the middle on Criticising and Accepting. That just leaves Tender as my clear F facet.


mayhapes you should revisit the idea. 
although instead of looking at if you are NF or NT I would study the functions


----------



## Firelily

Brick said:


> yes


you're INFP now :shocked:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Solving problems is what makes people smart, not coming up with elaborate opinions.


----------



## Turi

@LillyFlower - you relate to this? @Coburn?


* *




*The Introverted Sensation Type - from Psychological Types.
*
The predominance of introverted sensation produces a definite type, which is characterized by certain peculiarities. It is an irrational type, because it is oriented amid the flux of events not by rational judgment but simply by what happens. Whereas the extraverted sensation type is guided by the intensity of objective influences, the introverted type is guided by the intensity of the subjective sensation excited by the objective stimulus. Obviously, therefore, no proportional relation exists between object and sensation, but one that is apparently quite unpredictable and arbitrary. What will make an impression and what will not can never be seen in advance, and from outside. Did there exist an aptitude for expression in any way proportional to the intensity of his sensations, the irrationality of this type would be extraordinarily striking. This is the case, for instance, when an individual is a creative artist. But since this is the exception, the introvert's characteristic difficulty in expressing himself also conceals his irrationality. On the contrary, he may be conspicuous for his calmness and passivity, or for his rational self-control. This peculiarity, which often leads a superficial judgment astray, is really due to his unrelatedness to objects. Normally the object is not consciously devalued in the least, but its stimulus is removed from it and immediately replaced by a subjective reaction no longer related to the reality of the object. This naturally has the same effect as devaluation. Such a type can easily make one question why one should exist at all, or why objects in general should have any justification for their existence since everything essential still goes on happening without them. This doubt may be justified in extreme cases, but not in the normal, since the objective stimulus is absolutely necessary to sensation and merely produces something different from what the external situation might lead one to expect.

Seen from the outside, it looks as though the effect of the object did not penetrate into the subject at all. This impression is correct inasmuch as a subjective content does, in fact, intervene from the unconscious and intercept the effect of the object. The intervention may be so abrupt that the individual appears to be shielding himself directly from all objective influences. In more serious cases, such a protective defence actually does exist. Even with only a slight increase in the power of the unconscious, the subjective component of sensation becomes so alive that it almost completely obscures the influence of the object. If the object is a person, he feels completely devalued, while the subject has an illusory conception of reality, which in pathological cases goes so far that he is no longer able to distinguish between the real object and the subjective perception. Although so vital a distinction reaches the vanishing point only in near-psychotic states, yet long before that the subjective perception can influence thought, feeling, and action to an excessive degree despite the fact that the object is clearly seen in all its reality. When its influence does succeed in penetrating into the subject because of its special intensity or because of its complete analogy with the unconscious image even the normal type will be compelled to act in accordance with the unconscious model. Such action has an illusory character unrelated to objective reality and is extremely disconcerting. It instantly reveals the reality alienating subjectivity of this type. But when the influence of the object does not break through completely, it is met with well-intentioned neutrality, disclosing little sympathy yet constantly striving to soothe and adjust. The too low is raised a little, the too high is lowered, enthusiasm is damped down, extravagance restrained, and anything out of the ordinary reduced to the right formula-all this in order to keep the influence of the object within the necessary bounds. In this way the type becomes a menace to his environment because his total innocuousness is not altogether above suspicion. In that case he easily becomes a victim of the aggressiveness and domineeringness of others. Such men allow themselves to be abused and then take their revenge on the most unsuitable occasions with redoubled obtuseness and stubbornness.

If no capacity for artistic expression is present, all impressions sink into the depths and hold consciousness under a spell, so that it becomes impossible to master their fascination by giving them conscious expression. In general, this type can organize his impressions only in archaic ways, because thinking and feeling are relatively unconscious and, if conscious at all, have at their disposal only the most necessary, banal, everyday means of expression. As conscious functions, they are wholly incapable of adequately reproducing his subjective perceptions. This type, therefore, is uncommonly inaccessible to objective understanding, and he usually fares no better in understanding himself.

Above all, his development alienates him from the reality of the object, leaving him at the mercy of his subjective perceptions, which orient his consciousness to an archaic reality, although his lack of comparative judgment keeps him wholly unconscious of this fact. Actually he lives in a mythological world, where men, animals, locomotives, houses, rivers, and mountains appear either as benevolent deities or as malevolent demons. That they appear thus to him never enters his head, though that is just the effect they have on his judgments and actions. He judges and acts as though he had such powers to deal with; but this begins to strike him only when he discovers that his sensations are totally different from reality. If he has any aptitude for objective reason, he will sense this difference as morbid; but if he remains faithful to his irrationality, and is ready to grant his sensations reality value, the objective world will appear a mere make-believe and a comedy. Only in extreme cases, however, is this dilemma reached. As a rule he re-signs himself to his isolation and the banality of the world, which he has unconsciously made archaic.

His unconscious is distinguished chiefly by the repression of intuition, which consequently acquires an extraverted and archaic character. Whereas true extraverted intuition is possessed of a singular resourcefulness, a "good nose" for objectively real possibilities, this archaicized intuition has an amazing flair for all the ambiguous, shadowy, sordid, dangerous possibilities lurking in the background. The real and conscious intentions of the object mean nothing to it; instead, it sniffs out every conceivable archaic motive underlying such an intention. It therefore has a dangerous and destructive quality that contrasts glaringly with the well-meaning innocuousness of the conscious attitude. So long as the individual does not hold too aloof from the object, his unconscious intuition has a salutary compensating effect on the rather fantastic and overcredulous attitude of consciousness. But as soon as the unconscious becomes antagonistic, the archaic intuitions come to the surface and exert their pernicious influence, forcing themselves on the individual and producing compulsive ideas of the most perverse kind. The result is usually a compulsion neurosis, in which the hysterical features are masked by symptoms of exhaustion.


----------



## Turi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Solving problems is what makes people smart, not coming up with elaborate opinions.


Vague af Ni dom


----------



## Soul Kitchen

LillyFlower said:


> mayhapes you should revisit the idea.
> although instead of looking at if you are NF or NT I would study the functions


I've revisited the idea many times - including when using the functions. The cognitive functions are a category mistake, because the MBTI test data involving the dichotomies does not show any of the TP/FJ and NP/SJ clusters one would expect if functions were real. It also doesn't make sense that an INTP and INTJ would have completely different functions despite both of them being INTs, while INTJs and ISFPs are allegedly similar because of those shitty Ni-Fi/Fi-Ni loops.

Anything credible about MBTI resides in the dichotomies. People test for dichotomies, people analyse correlations between dichotomies and other statistical occurrences, and MBTI dichotomies are the primary tool professionals use.


----------



## Rydori

LillyFlower said:


> you're INFP now :shocked:


I can be anything.


----------



## Firelily

Turi said:


> @LillyFlower - you relate to this?
> @Coburn?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Introverted Sensation Type - from Psychological Types.
> *
> The predominance of introverted sensation produces a definite type, which is characterized by certain peculiarities. It is an irrational type, because it is oriented amid the flux of events not by rational judgment but simply by what happens. Whereas the extraverted sensation type is guided by the intensity of objective influences, the introverted type is guided by the intensity of the subjective sensation excited by the objective stimulus. Obviously, therefore, no proportional relation exists between object and sensation, but one that is apparently quite unpredictable and arbitrary. What will make an impression and what will not can never be seen in advance, and from outside. Did there exist an aptitude for expression in any way proportional to the intensity of his sensations, the irrationality of this type would be extraordinarily striking. This is the case, for instance, when an individual is a creative artist. But since this is the exception, the introvert's characteristic difficulty in expressing himself also conceals his irrationality. On the contrary, he may be conspicuous for his calmness and passivity, or for his rational self-control. This peculiarity, which often leads a superficial judgment astray, is really due to his unrelatedness to objects. Normally the object is not consciously devalued in the least, but its stimulus is removed from it and immediately replaced by a subjective reaction no longer related to the reality of the object. This naturally has the same effect as devaluation. Such a type can easily make one question why one should exist at all, or why objects in general should have any justification for their existence since everything essential still goes on happening without them. This doubt may be justified in extreme cases, but not in the normal, since the objective stimulus is absolutely necessary to sensation and merely produces something different from what the external situation might lead one to expect.
> 
> Seen from the outside, it looks as though the effect of the object did not penetrate into the subject at all. This impression is correct inasmuch as a subjective content does, in fact, intervene from the unconscious and intercept the effect of the object. The intervention may be so abrupt that the individual appears to be shielding himself directly from all objective influences. In more serious cases, such a protective defence actually does exist. Even with only a slight increase in the power of the unconscious, the subjective component of sensation becomes so alive that it almost completely obscures the influence of the object. If the object is a person, he feels completely devalued, while the subject has an illusory conception of reality, which in pathological cases goes so far that he is no longer able to distinguish between the real object and the subjective perception. Although so vital a distinction reaches the vanishing point only in near-psychotic states, yet long before that the subjective perception can influence thought, feeling, and action to an excessive degree despite the fact that the object is clearly seen in all its reality. When its influence does succeed in penetrating into the subject because of its special intensity or because of its complete analogy with the unconscious image even the normal type will be compelled to act in accordance with the unconscious model. Such action has an illusory character unrelated to objective reality and is extremely disconcerting. It instantly reveals the reality alienating subjectivity of this type. But when the influence of the object does not break through completely, it is met with well-intentioned neutrality, disclosing little sympathy yet constantly striving to soothe and adjust. The too low is raised a little, the too high is lowered, enthusiasm is damped down, extravagance restrained, and anything out of the ordinary reduced to the right formula-all this in order to keep the influence of the object within the necessary bounds. In this way the type becomes a menace to his environment because his total innocuousness is not altogether above suspicion. In that case he easily becomes a victim of the aggressiveness and domineeringness of others. Such men allow themselves to be abused and then take their revenge on the most unsuitable occasions with redoubled obtuseness and stubbornness.
> 
> If no capacity for artistic expression is present, all impressions sink into the depths and hold consciousness under a spell, so that it becomes impossible to master their fascination by giving them conscious expression. In general, this type can organize his impressions only in archaic ways, because thinking and feeling are relatively unconscious and, if conscious at all, have at their disposal only the most necessary, banal, everyday means of expression. As conscious functions, they are wholly incapable of adequately reproducing his subjective perceptions. This type, therefore, is uncommonly inaccessible to objective understanding, and he usually fares no better in understanding himself.
> 
> Above all, his development alienates him from the reality of the object, leaving him at the mercy of his subjective perceptions, which orient his consciousness to an archaic reality, although his lack of comparative judgment keeps him wholly unconscious of this fact. Actually he lives in a mythological world, where men, animals, locomotives, houses, rivers, and mountains appear either as benevolent deities or as malevolent demons. That they appear thus to him never enters his head, though that is just the effect they have on his judgments and actions. He judges and acts as though he had such powers to deal with; but this begins to strike him only when he discovers that his sensations are totally different from reality. If he has any aptitude for objective reason, he will sense this difference as morbid; but if he remains faithful to his irrationality, and is ready to grant his sensations reality value, the objective world will appear a mere make-believe and a comedy. Only in extreme cases, however, is this dilemma reached. As a rule he re-signs himself to his isolation and the banality of the world, which he has unconsciously made archaic.
> 
> His unconscious is distinguished chiefly by the repression of intuition, which consequently acquires an extraverted and archaic character. Whereas true extraverted intuition is possessed of a singular resourcefulness, a "good nose" for objectively real possibilities, this archaicized intuition has an amazing flair for all the ambiguous, shadowy, sordid, dangerous possibilities lurking in the background. The real and conscious intentions of the object mean nothing to it; instead, it sniffs out every conceivable archaic motive underlying such an intention. It therefore has a dangerous and destructive quality that contrasts glaringly with the well-meaning innocuousness of the conscious attitude. So long as the individual does not hold too aloof from the object, his unconscious intuition has a salutary compensating effect on the rather fantastic and overcredulous attitude of consciousness. But as soon as the unconscious becomes antagonistic, the archaic intuitions come to the surface and exert their pernicious influence, forcing themselves on the individual and producing compulsive ideas of the most perverse kind. The result is usually a compulsion neurosis, in which the hysterical features are masked by symptoms of exhaustion.


This is a good description of SI.


----------



## Bastard

Tl;dr. Subjectivises Sensation. Jung's a genius and nobody has come close.


----------



## Lunacik

Soul Kitchen said:


> @*Turi* I can't think of a better description of Jungian Si than that.
> 
> A bunch of folks around here are starting to suggest various F typings for me. Strange. I did seriously consider an NF typing for myself at times, but I'm not convinced I am an F. To be more specific, there are facets in which I'd prefer T over F, and facets in which I'd prefer F over T. While I'm most likely a mixed bag of T and F traits, with the exact balance varying somewhat at different points in my life, I consider myself more of a T. I am quite a bit more Logical, Reasonable, and Questioning than I am Empathetic, Compassionate, and Accommodating, and I'm in the middle on Criticising and Accepting. That just leaves Tender as my clear F facet.


There is absolutely no way that I would ever peg you as F. I meant INFJ for me, sorry. You're about as INTP as it gets, even in spite of that ENTP test result.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Turi said:


> Vague af Ni dom


Contentless statements are the most awe-inspiring. This how they lure you in. I enjoy reading about how people question whether or not tables actually exist or if we are making them up in our minds because there is something to think about there.


----------



## Turi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Contentless statements are the most awe-inspiring. This how they lure you in. I enjoy reading about how people question whether or not tables actually exist or if we are making them up in our minds because there is something to think about there.


If you like your content lacking, read this.


----------



## Bastard

Oooh. We're getting edgy here bois.


----------



## Coburn

@Turi

Framework of it is accurate, but it appears better suited to an Si dominant user than secondary user.



Yes to above.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

RGBCMYK said:


> There is absolutely no way that I would ever peg you as F. I meant INFJ for me, sorry. You're about as INTP as it gets, even in spite of that ENTP test result.


Oh, I see. Thanks for clearing up the confusion!

I suppose it's not impossible you're an INFJ, but your general approach towards reasoning and exploring ideas is more indicative of an NTP mindset. I'd describe your approach as one of inquisitivity, flexibility in opinion, and discernment over acceptance. Also, as much as I generally dislike self-referential arguments, we do seem to be on the same wavelength when we brainstorm things.

@Coburn is an ESTJ.


----------



## Lunacik

No reason to doubt ESTJ thus far.

Ninjad


----------



## Coburn

Apparently my type is not in dispute.

I can see NTP, but I currently don't have a reason to not consider INFJ.


----------



## Firelily

Soul Kitchen said:


> I've revisited the idea many times - including when using the functions. The cognitive functions are a category mistake, because the MBTI test data involving the dichotomies does not show any of the TP/FJ and NP/SJ clusters one would expect if functions were real. It also doesn't make sense that an INTP and INTJ would have completely different functions despite both of them being INTs, while INTJs and ISFPs are allegedly similar because of those shitty Ni-Fi/Fi-Ni loops.
> 
> Anything credible about MBTI resides in the dichotomies. People test for dichotomies, people analyse correlations between dichotomies and other statistical occurrences, and MBTI dichotomies are the primary tool professionals use.


I think its interesting that you have played around with different ideas for yourself. This is always a good sign. I too have done my own research on the Type theory and I never use MBTI anymore. This came about mostly dew to others having debates about me on Discord over whether i was an ESFJ or an ISFJ, I found them rather amusing. as i was trying to say i was either and ESFP or ISFP. haha. They had strong evidence on both sides and after much debate i was convinced of being an ISFJ.


----------



## Turi

LillyFlower said:


> I think its interesting that you have played around with different ideas for yourself. This is always a good sign. I too have done my own research on the Type theory and I never use MBTI anymore. This came about mostly dew to others having debates about me on Discord over whether i was an ESFJ or an ISFJ, I found them rather amusing. as i was trying to say i was either and ESFP or ISFP. haha. They had strong evidence on both sides and after much debate i was convinced of being an ISFJ.


What does it mean to be an ISFJ, to you?
What pushed you over the edge?
If you could describe 'an ISFJ' in a few words/paragraph, what would you summarize them as?

Obviously they're not all the same, it's more the 'workings' of an ISFJ I'm after, rather than adjectives etc.

How do you solve a problem?


----------



## Lunacik

Soul Kitchen said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks for clearing up the confusion!
> 
> I suppose it's not impossible you're an INFJ, but your general approach towards reasoning and exploring ideas is more indicative of an NTP mindset. I'd describe your approach as one of inquisitivity, flexibility in opinion, and discernment over acceptance. Also, as much as I generally dislike self-referential arguments, we do seem to be on the same wavelength when we brainstorm things.
> 
> @*Coburn* is an ESTJ.


What do you suppose the outcome could be if an INFJ grew up with a Te Hammer coming down on that F and building up T? What would be your theory? Would it bounce back to its default, or remain consistent?

And what about a T that is a part of a larger organization which esteems F values, and thus they conform to it?

I've read about someone who tested J in college and after tested P.

So you think we revert to a default or that change is truly consistent, once changed always changed?


----------



## Electra

Turi said:


> This will sound fucked up but I don't believe NF women should actually feel much different to the norm.
> 
> They are "expected" to be F types, and what about the "women's intuition" thing.
> 
> I think "N" and "F" aren't out of the ordinary re: societal expectations, imo.


*@RGBCMYK @Turi
* 
The feelers are associated with the hormone Estrogen, which might explain a lot.


----------



## Rydori

Being an ISFJ male is essentially being grass in the fucking food chain, the bottom of the barrel to be gnawed on.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> Being an ISFJ male is essentially being grass in the fucking food chain, the bottom of the barrel to be gnawed on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh.
Chris Carrabba of Dashboard Confessional fame is an ISFJ imo probably more like Si-Fi, I saw Dashboard last September and tbh he was beyond amazing, and had a massive presence (he himself is pretty small).

Didn't seem bottom of the food chain, seemed more like awe-inspiring.

Yes, I used your post to talk about Dashboard Confessional, btw guys they have a new album out that y'all should check out, it's brilliant.

It's called Crooked Shadows and can be found on iTunes kixEm0fm101.9 over and out.


----------



## Rydori

Turi said:


> Eh.
> Chris Carrabba of Dashboard Confessional fame is an ISFJ imo probably more like Si-Fi, I saw Dashboard last September and tbh he was beyond amazing, and had a massive presence (he himself is pretty small).
> 
> Didn't seem bottom of the food chain, seemed more like awe-inspiring.
> 
> Yes, I used your post to talk about Dashboard Confessional, btw guys they have a new album out that y'all should check out, it's brilliant.
> 
> It's called Crooked Shadows and can be found on iTunes kixEm0fm101.9 over and out.


I mean the said can be said for any type with some famous person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> I mean the said can be said for any type with some famous person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did all of them release a killer album called Crooked Shadows that y'all need to be checking out earlier this month?


----------



## Turi

I might actually try and figure out my 'Jungian' type.
I've always just kind fucked around with it, more interested in learning about the theory and helping out others than actually trying to determine what my natural Jungian preferences are.

I need to find out what the difference is between the subjective impressions outlined in Jungs introverted sensation type and the images and whatnot in the introverted intuitive type.

Because I, and I imagine most of us, experience both, often.
What happens when an image in your mind is the cause of the impression?


----------



## Lunacik

Brick said:


> I mean it is a game forum thread, I give zero shits about actual analysation.





Brick said:


> Being an ISFJ male is essentially being grass in the fucking food chain, the bottom of the barrel to be gnawed on.


1. It's not a game thread.
It's Community > Personality Type Forums > Myers Briggs Forums ... and for some of us, analyzation is enjoyable and fun. I get into a very lonely, miserable, and unhealthy state when I cannot analyze with others...and there is nothing here that suggests I shouldn't from what I can detect. Furthermore, you could have just ignored it.

2. There's no such thing as a type hierarchy. The fact that so many people dread being the type they are is just evidence that the grass isn't greener on the other side, it's just different. ISFJs are great...you just have to look for the positives within yourself, not the negatives. Without that, you're going to just make yourself miserable. It's either attempt to change your type, learn to see it in a positive light and embrace that, or misery. You may not have chosen your type, but you can at least make the choice on what you do with the options in front of you. I truly believe that every single type is great. I don't want to be every single type, but I believe every type is great, and I would honestly rather have balance between all over anything. Don't let it limit or define you...people are more capable of diversity than that.

What type would you have rather been?



Electra said:


> *@RGBCMYK @Turi
> *The feelers are associated with the hormone Estrogen, which might explain a lot.


Interesting. Thanks. I'm halfway between Director and Negotiator here. Testosterone dominance might explain why I've always felt manlier than most men on the inside in spite of my efforts to be feminine on the outside...and never related to most women. Granted, it could also have to do with my upbringing around men, especially one who was strongly the alpha male type.
I'm guessing you're Negotiator, Electra?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Brick said:


> Being an ISFJ male is essentially being grass in the fucking food chain, the bottom of the barrel to be gnawed on.


Well this was from the 90s so not everything may be true in today's society, but in summary, for males ESTJ was good, INFP was bad. For females, ExFJ was good, IxTP was bad. Some of the sample sizes are really low so you really have to extrapolate stuff from the rest of the data for them. Anyway the first 2 tables describe what "Efficacy" and "Soundness" are supposed to represent, and the second 2 tables show rankings of males and females:
































ISFJ males were basically slightly above the middle of the pack. Probably because *S* and J were good, and I and F were bad, cancelling each other out.

If there's any one letter that really stands out, look at how much better S males did than N males. T vs F wasn't as important.


----------



## Electra

RGBCMYK said:


> 1. It's not a game thread.
> It's Community > Personality Type Forums > Myers Briggs Forums ... and for some of us, analyzation is enjoyable and fun. I get into a very lonely, miserable, and unhealthy state when I cannot analyze with others...and there is nothing here that suggests I shouldn't from what I can detect. Furthermore, you could have just ignored it.
> 
> 2. There's no such thing as a type hierarchy. The fact that so many people dread being the type they are is just evidence that the grass isn't greener on the other side, it's just different. ISFJs are great...you just have to look for the positives within yourself, not the negatives. Without that, you're going to just make yourself miserable. It's either attempt to change your type, learn to see it in a positive light and embrace that, or misery. You may not have chosen your type, but you can at least make the choice on what you do with the options in front of you. I truly believe that every single type is great. I don't want to be every single type, but I believe every type is great, and I would honestly rather have balance between all over anything. Don't let it limit or define you...people are more capable of diversity than that.
> 
> What type would you have rather been?
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks. I'm halfway between Director and Negotiator here. Testosterone dominance might explain why I've always felt manlier than most men on the inside in spite of my efforts to be feminine on the outside...and never related to most women. Granted, it could also have to do with my upbringing around men, especially one who was strongly the alpha male type.
> I'm guessing you're Negotiator, Electra?


1. Negociator
2. Explorer
3. Builder
4. Director

My hair was cut competly short as a kid and I was the tallest-and most childish- kid n class. The girls rejected me talked behind my back, ignored me, made fun of me, and pretended to be angels around the grown ups. They bullied me. I used to hate them. The boys let me hang out with them and because of my hight I also got a lot of respect from them, lol. At this age my hight is normal.


----------



## Rydori

RGBCMYK said:


> 1. It's not a game thread.
> It's Community > Personality Type Forums > Myers Briggs Forums ... and for some of us, analyzation is enjoyable and fun. I get into a very lonely, miserable, and unhealthy state when I cannot analyze with others...and there is nothing here that suggests I shouldn't from what I can detect. Furthermore, you could have just ignored it.
> 
> 2. There's no such thing as a type hierarchy. The fact that so many people dread being the type they are is just evidence that the grass isn't greener on the other side, it's just different. ISFJs are great...you just have to look for the positives within yourself, not the negatives. Without that, you're going to just make yourself miserable. It's either attempt to change your type, learn to see it in a positive light and embrace that, or misery. You may not have chosen your type, but you can at least make the choice on what you do with the options in front of you. I truly believe that every single type is great. I don't want to be every single type, but I believe every type is great, and I would honestly rather have balance between all over anything. Don't let it limit or define you...people are more capable of diversity than that.
> 
> What type would you have rather been?
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks. I'm halfway between Director and Negotiator here. Testosterone dominance might explain why I've always felt manlier than most men on the inside in spite of my efforts to be feminine on the outside...and never related to most women. Granted, it could also have to do with my upbringing around men, especially one who was strongly the alpha male type.
> I'm guessing you're Negotiator, Electra?


I mean honestly in terms of type it doesn’t really bother me, however being a natural introvert just seems like a disadvantage at its own, the lack of being able to communicate prolong without needing an energy recharge seems like a bummer. Honestly wish I was able to socialise more without being stuck in a border of which I would need to retreat to without socialising. Extroverts got it easy with their natural ability to communicate and bond as easily while being as connected to the outside external world, while I’m in rather in my world of silence. As for the other three letters, I don’t really care much about them maybe except for the T/F side where being a T would be alright, although bring an F type is no problemo. 

Also in terms of the thread, I believe analysation is the main thing, however we can assume types of the person without actually giving each person a scan to what they can or can’t be, I don’t want to give someone a full 100% checkdown of what type they are, I just want to assume and choose, that is all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Ocean Helm said:


> Well this was from the 90s so not everything may be true in today's society, but in summary, for males ESTJ was good, INFP was bad. For females, ExFJ was good, IxTP was bad. Some of the sample sizes are really low so you really have to extrapolate stuff from the rest of the data for them. Anyway the first 2 tables describe what "Efficacy" and "Soundness" are supposed to represent, and the second 2 tables show rankings of males and females:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISFJ males were basically slightly above the middle of the pack. Probably because *S* and J were good, and I and F were bad, cancelling each other out.
> 
> If there's any one letter that really stands out, look at how much better S males did than N males. T vs F wasn't as important.


Idk about that ranking, however it was kinda expected for INXX to be seen less of a wanted trait. Although in terms of stereotypes for society, introverted types with exception of ISTX got the short side of the stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

Explorer - no chance.
Builder - nope.
Director - eh, ish.
Negotiator - yes.


----------



## Turi

Brick said:


> I mean honestly in terms of type it doesn’t really bother me, however being a natural introvert just seems like a disadvantage at its own, the lack of being able to communicate prolong without needing an energy recharge seems like a bummer.


..go find an INTP and ask them about Star Wars. 



> Honestly wish I was able to socialise more without being stuck in a border of which I would need to retreat to without socialising. Extroverts got it easy with their natural ability to communicate and bond as easily while being as connected to the outside external world, while I’m in rather in my world of silence.


What you're outlining here sounds more like a 'shy' extroverted preference.
Why would an introvert _want _to be able to socialize more?
Why do you think extroverts have a natural ability to communicate?
How strongly do you correlate extroversion/introversion to the ability to _socialize_

Socializing requires other people, the only function that requires other people is Fe.


----------



## Temizzle

Electra said:


> *@RGBCMYK @Turi
> *
> The feelers are associated with the hormone Estrogen, which might explain a lot.


Cool video

Director and less-so Explorer myself


----------



## Turi

^ xSTJ from those choices, lol.

Did a couple of tests on some www.123test.com page.
INFJ 'Jung' test (really it's an MBTI knock-off).
Whatever the hell this Big 5 results equates to.

Keen to what others get.
I find it amusing how low on agreeable, and extroversion I am, yet INFJ is supposed to have _*Fe*_.

My responses vary so much depending on how the questions are phrased.


----------



## Ocean Helm

I got INTP on the Jung one, so it's more accurate than @Turi tests, at least when taken while minimizing bias. I guess you've already decided INFJ is your next mask you will wear to hide the INTP inside.


----------



## Turi

Mate, nobody here is an INTP.
You're probably not even an INTP.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Is this you being serious, or taking on the role of my arch-nemesis? I can tell you that I am confidently INTP, but I'd like to hear another argument for me being some ridiculous type.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

It seems that people have missed me. That's nice.



RGBCMYK said:


> Can you elaborate on the specifics of how an INF female might feel different than most women in contrast to SFs? Do you think that they would they feel more masculine, as the T females frequently do, or something else?
> 
> How do the types cope with their emotions? What are the differences in processing? If you've thought about it...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I like the way you think. Things you say are consistent, coherent, and yet somewhat different than my own and can offer different angles of things.





Turi said:


> This will sound fucked up but I don't believe NF women should actually feel much different to the norm.
> 
> They are "expected" to be F types, and what about the "women's intuition" thing.
> 
> I think "N" and "F" aren't out of the ordinary re: societal expectations, imo.


Except the statistics for MBTI results between genders show that men and women are comparable in the S to N ratio, with men actually being just ever so slightly more predisposed to score as N then women. The only significant difference in dichotomies between genders is T/F, where nearly three quarters of women typed as F. It seems that "woman's intuition" is a different animal from MBTI Intuition.

My theory is that INFs are less likely to identify with F test items than EFs and SFs, and I will explain why in the following paragraphs.

Between SFs, STs, NTs, and NFs, Myers and Keirsey both considered the ultimate warm, emotional types to be the SFs, to the point where the SFs are termed the Feelers and their opposites, the NTs, are termed the Rationals. Myers explicitly described SFs in those terms. Although Keirsey favoured an SJ/SP/NF/NT carve up above all else, one can read a shadow book of sorts into his works by flipping his temperaments to NP/NJ/ST/SF and flipping their descriptions accordingly, thus also revealing a warm, emotional SF temperament. Both Myers and Keirsey considered the NTs to be the most stoic temperament, the ones most likely to distrust and scrutinise their emotions, to the point of seeming to be automatons.

NFs, despite being F types, are less explicitly described in fuzzy, touchy feely terms, and fall somewhere between the SFs and NTs as Idealists instead of Feelers. Myers and Keirsey observed something about N that makes a person more "detached" from their emotional experience. If an S type is more willing to trust what is immediately apparent to them, an N type seeks to engage the idea of a thing in the abstract. This is particularly the case with the INs, who tend towards reflecting upon their inner experience. Intuition leads to a measured, analytical approach towards one's mental state, and that's largely why many more NFs become psychologists and novelists than SFs.

However, N types or not, NFs are still F types as well, and they would be more inclined to feel as though their emotions are telling them something important than their NT cousins. The great paradox of the NF is the desire both to fully live one's emotions while also seeking to make sense of them.

As for the role gender plays in type, I did say that women generally test as F types at a ratio of around three to one. With men, the difference is a lot less stark, with only around 57% of men testing as T. If weighting the percentage for IN types who test near the middle, it could be even closer to 50% than that. For some reason, men just seem more balanced in the T/F department, without any significant skew towards T.

At this point, you're possibly asking "Soul Kitchen, what implications does this have on type?"

Considering research shows that female brains are wired differently from male brains, regardless of type, then there are aspects about T women that would make them different not just from F women, but also T men. T women are likely a bit more intune with their emotions than T men on average, and also seem more driven to pursue a social life. And yet they will still be T types despite the estrogen influence, for they would be more willing to push for objectivity over sentiment.

If you buy into the understanding that dichotomies such as T/F are multiple facets with their own spectrums, then you can see how an F type can be less of an F than other F types, while still not quite being enough of a T to really prefer T on the whole.

Let's say the border for T is at 75% for women. If someone is more of a T than 70% of other women, they will be very close to the border, all the while still possessing a slight F lean. Such a person could well consider themselves more rational than the average woman, and would even consider themselves more rational than many men. They might even score as a T type on a couple of MBTI tests, only to get F on a couple of others later on, read up about MBTI, and get stuck on the T/F divide.

That's obviously not to say that male NFs don't also get caught on the T/F divide, but with the archetypal alpha male being an EST, INF men can often be painfully self-conscious of how much they stick out from gender norms. 

So, those are my two cents on the intersection of gender and type. A lot of this is conjecture backed up by casual research, educated guesses, and a few personal observations. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Turi said:


> If you like your content lacking, read this.


Logical, logical, logical, subjectivity and feeling.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Turi said:


> If you like your content lacking, read this.


Personality descriptions often overidealise the types they describe. Last time I checked, I wasn't a mad genius researching a whole new scientific theory or designing a 59 foot tall robot.


----------



## Literally Gone

Electra said:


> *@RGBCMYK @Turi
> *
> The feelers are associated with the hormone Estrogen, which might explain a lot.


I get Explorer by a wide margin then director. I relate somewhat to negotiator... builder = death (of me)...

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> Cool video
> 
> Director and less-so Explorer myself


(Shocked face) ♡♡♡ Mizzy deserves a hug for being so awesome!

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> 1. It's not a game thread.
> It's Community > Personality Type Forums > Myers Briggs Forums ... and for some of us, analyzation is enjoyable and fun. I get into a very lonely, miserable, and unhealthy state when I cannot analyze with others...and there is nothing here that suggests I shouldn't from what I can detect. Furthermore, you could have just ignored it.
> 
> 2. There's no such thing as a type hierarchy. The fact that so many people dread being the type they are is just evidence that the grass isn't greener on the other side, it's just different. ISFJs are great...you just have to look for the positives within yourself, not the negatives. Without that, you're going to just make yourself miserable. It's either attempt to change your type, learn to see it in a positive light and embrace that, or misery. You may not have chosen your type, but you can at least make the choice on what you do with the options in front of you. I truly believe that every single type is great. I don't want to be every single type, but I believe every type is great, and I would honestly rather have balance between all over anything. Don't let it limit or define you...people are more capable of diversity than that.
> 
> What type would you have rather been?
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks. I'm halfway between Director and Negotiator here. Testosterone dominance might explain why I've always felt manlier than most men on the inside in spite of my efforts to be feminine on the outside...and never related to most women. Granted, it could also have to do with my upbringing around men, especially one who was strongly the alpha male type.
> I'm guessing you're Negotiator, Electra?


(Runs away)



* *




♡




Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Electra said:


> 1. Negociator
> 2. Explorer
> 3. Builder
> 4. Director
> 
> My hair was cut competly short as a kid and I was the tallest-and most childish- kid n class. The girls rejected me talked behind my back, ignored me, made fun of me, and pretended to be angels around the grown ups. They bullied me. I used to hate them. The boys let me hang out with them and because of my hight I also got a lot of respect from them, lol. At this age my hight is normal.


Definitely an INFP!

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Max

Turi said:


> Oh, no, you _must_ be a special little Ni dominant - just like the rest of us.
> 
> How could we all _possibly_ be anything else?


Sarcasm aside, I want you people to convince me with your reasoning and arguments WHY you think I am a certain type. Maybe then I will actually listen to and take your opinions more seriously.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Infj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> Random question to everybody else then - what's your favourite function?
> One that inspires you to want to learn more and more about it.


 I don’t think I have a favorite function but the one that makes me really curious is Se.

As for the poster above, you don’t seem to be too off if at all


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

INTP sounds about right. You use to have a cat-eyed Yato avatar I liked - I saved it on my laptop somewhere.
[HR][/HR]


Turi said:


> Random question to everybody else then - what's your favourite function?
> One that inspires you to want to learn more and more about it.


I've always had a fascination with Si, and tend to stalk the ISFJ forum a bit. I'm not sure why I liked it - it might have had something to do with watching Adele on something. They started thread recently on Sensory Memory which I found endearing. Yeah, I'm intrigued by Si and Fi most; they seem the most personal to me.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

You're quite possibly an INFP. Maybe you might be a Jungian introverted sensing type, but that's not the system I'm using to type you.


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> (Runs away)
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♡



Why? :thinking2:


----------



## Literally Gone

Soul Kitchen said:


> You're quite possibly an INFP. Maybe you might be a Jungian introverted sensing type, but that's not the system I'm using to type you.


How would you type me? You seem INTPish To me...

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Wisteria

I wasn't mentioned in that thread </3

INFP fits


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Why?


Contradictory typing! Thinky feelers... so strange...

Sent from Heaven Using My Will
And I may enjoy trolling you. That's for you to figure out...
INFJs are weird....


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Literally God said:


> How would you type me? You seem INTPish To me...
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


The fact you worship George Carlin and shitpost regularly is reason enough to suspect ENTP.

In all seriousness, it would be worth learning more about you in order to get a clearer picture of your type. Write five things about yourself, and I'll think them through.


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> Contradictory typing! Thinky feelers... so strange...


Guess I'm divergent


----------



## Wisteria

Wisteria said:


> I wasn't mentioned in that thread </3
> 
> INFP fits


That was for iLeaf

just skip me :ninja:


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Guess I'm divergent


I
N
F
J

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Literally God said:


> I
> N
> F
> J


Wanna debate it?


Edit: Sorry, I can't humor at all when socially exhausted.


----------



## Literally Gone

RGBCMYK said:


> Wanna debate it?


I'm just @INForJoking...

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## bucolic

God is back, and always an ENTP.


----------



## Literally Gone

Soul Kitchen said:


> The fact you worship George Carlin and shitpost regularly is reason enough to suspect ENTP.
> 
> In all seriousness, it would be worth learning more about you in order to get a clearer picture of your type. Write five things about yourself, and I'll think them through.


Worship is such a weak word... I'm sure @Crowbo would agree.
I'll give you ten things!
1 I enjoy triggering stupid, easily offended people.

2 According to some people, I have an NT girl fetish... or am in need of a dominatrix. (One joke I make about this... albeit well over a hundred times...) @Athena_ will you ever let me live this joke down?!

3 I tend to be skeptical of almost everything I read or hear.

4 I hate being told "because I said so". I will usually argue with people to the point of near physical violence from them to get an explanation. 

5 I really don't value the education system at all. I hate being told you need to get an education, that's the most important thing for you. I know it's all bullshit. I learned almost everything on my own terms, so little was done in school its been an absolute waste of my life so far. I often offends thin skinned crybabies there too, so that much is fun at least. My performance in school is vastly lower than my potential as I don't really give a damn.

6 I will often think about very strange and random things, very similar to examples provided by Crowbo.

7 My main goal in life is to travel the world and then to go into space. I'd prefer to do the traveling with a partner or with friends.

8 Many people have told me I'm the most sarcastic person they've ever met. I almost always have some sarcastic remark or innuendo that I make.

9 I am rather scattered in my thought processes. I'll often go off on tangents and make weird connections most people don't see (and think I'm weird for it), and often confuse myself when trying to explain it to others. 

10 Crowbo and I seem to be twins. I can relate to almost everything he posts about himself. I'm just socially retarded though.

Yes I copied most of these from previous posts I made.

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Entp


----------



## bucolic

estp for the record.


----------



## Electra

Literally God said:


> I get Explorer by a wide margin then director. I relate somewhat to negotiator... builder = death (of me)...
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


Translated to MBTI They are: Explorers: XXXP, Builders: XXXJ, Negociators: XXFX, Directors: XXTX
So if you got Explorer first then Director that translate into XXTP, if I got it correctly.
It would be interesting to find out the function stack based on these hormone systems too!
I have tried to do it before but I forgot now, but there is a relation. Take:

INFP:
1. Introverted Feeling (Estrogen/Oxytocin)
2. Extraverted Intuition (Dopamine)
3. Introverted Sensing (Serotonin)
4. Extraverted Thinking (Testosterone)

ENTP:
1.Extraverted Intuition (Dopamine)
2. Introverted Thinking (Testosterone)
3.Extraverted Feeling (Estrogen/Oxytocin)
4. Introverted Sensing (Serotonin)


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Literally God said:


> Worship is such a weak word... I'm sure @Crowbo would agree.
> I'll give you ten things!
> 1 I enjoy triggering stupid, easily offended people.
> 
> 2 According to some people, I have an NT girl fetish... or am in need of a dominatrix. (One joke I make about this... albeit well over a hundred times...)
> 
> 3 I tend to be skeptical of almost everything I read or hear.
> 
> 4 I hate being told "because I said so". I will usually argue with people to the point of near physical violence from them to get an explanation.
> 
> 5 I really don't value the education system at all. I hate being told you need to get an education, that's the most important thing for you. I know it's all bullshit. I learned almost everything on my own terms, so little was done in school its been an absolute waste of my life so far. I often offends thin skinned crybabies there too, so that much is fun at least. My performance in school is vastly lower than my potential as I don't really give a damn.
> 
> 6 I will often think about very strange and random things, very similar to examples provided by Crowbo.
> 
> 7 My main goal in life is to travel the world and then to go into space. I'd prefer to do the traveling with a partner or with friends.
> 
> 8 Many people have told me I'm the most sarcastic person they've ever met. I almost always have some sarcastic remark or innuendo that I make.
> 
> 9 I am rather scattered in my thought processes. I'll often go off on tangents and make weird connections most people don't see (and think I'm weird for it), and often confuse myself when trying to explain it to others.
> 
> 10 Crowbo and I seem to be twins. I can relate to almost everything he posts about himself. I'm just socially retarded though.
> 
> Yes I copied most of these from previous posts I made.
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


1. Not an F, probably not a J, and likely an E.
2. Uh... okay.
3. NT, bruh.
4. ENTP! I could stop here, but I won't.
5. TP.
6. N, I presume.
7. EP.
8. ETP?
9. NTP.
10. I don't know too much about Crowbo, but I'll take your word for it.

You are, without a smidgen of doubt, an ENTP.

As an NTP, I can relate to a lot of what you wrote, such as the scepticism, the love of arguing, a dislike of the education system, thinking about random things and going off on tangents, right down to the wanderlust. The only difference is that I don't pick arguments with others to trigger people, but instead because it provides an opportunity to brainstorm, but... eh. That's just my opinion.

@Electra is an INFP.


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> Cool video
> 
> Director and less-so Explorer myself


This is highly interesting as it defies the theory about you being a Judger (J= Builder)

ENTJ


----------



## bucolic

Seems like ENFP to me.


----------



## Literally Gone

Seems like a troll to me.
And reeks like an INTP.

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## bucolic

Wow. I was just lampooned. Classic ENTP narrative. I'm too bouncy to be an INTP though. Nice try.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@bucolic You've given me nothing to work with, so I couldn't say whether or not you are an ENFJ.

@Literally God I shall meet your ten things with ten things about myself.

* *




1. My greatest fear is the loss of autonomy, be it losing autonomy of thought or action, or losing my rights.
2. I am most stimulated by things which challenge my intellect, be it learning new things or solving problems. Without this intellectual stimulus, I grow stagnant.
3. I distrust knee-jerk reactions to things. A thing isn't wrong just because it feels wrong. When I deconverted from Christianity, I didn't do so because I felt hurt or betrayed. Instead, I did so because I couldn't reconcile the inherent contradictions of faith.
4. If I were the divine creator of all life in this universe, the question of whether or not anyone deserved to live wouldn't even cross my mind. I'd just sit back in amusement and fascination as I watch my creations running around doing their thing. I wouldn't judge anyone or anything for what they did. Basically I'd be a kid with an ant farm.
5. I enjoy a good debate. The point isn't to convince the other person to change their mind, but to instead explore the idea and build on its implications. Still, if I manage to provoke the other person into rethinking their views, great. I also see no shame in calling it as I see it.
6. I've dabbled in so many different hobbies and skills when I was younger, only for me to abandon them when I didn't get anywhere. Now I've become pickier about what I spend my time on, so I can actually get good at something useful.
7. As of now, my main goal in life is to pursue a career path that will lead to a job which pays well and is in good demand. To that end, I've narrowed down my options to a handful of roads, and then singled out a road to follow as a loose plan, with enough flexibility in that plan where I can take each step as it comes. I don't disregard career satisfaction, but so long as it sits around at least a 6 or 7, that would suffice. I'm not just going to cave in to whatever whim I have to pursue a career path which will lead nowhere.
8. Two academic interests I'd be interested in exploring further are computing theory (to do with AI and components used for processing data), and psychology related to the conscious experience. In a way, they're not so different in that they both focus on how "minds" think. It's just a shame I don't have much time for personal study these days.
9. I don't believe people are meaningful wholes or something more than the sum of their parts. Basically, a person is just genes + experiences, and that's it. There is no free will. Human consciousness is merely the result of neural cells fizzing and popping, and our entire individuality is erased through oxygen deprivation. The brain's just a lump of tissue like any other organ.
10. The search for meaning of life, the universe, and everything is overrated, to be honest. I'm just along for the ride. I don't know or care why I'm along the ride, but I figure I may as well try to learn as much about this place as I can anyway. It's certainly more interesting than the great nether, that's for sure.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Electra said:


> *@RGBCMYK @Turi
> *
> The feelers are associated with the hormone Estrogen, which might explain a lot.


Interesting video. I could see myself in all types except for Explorer (I can't relate a lot to that type of mentality).

I could relate to Director's pragmatism and logic, but I'm not an ambitious or competitive person.

I related to the planning and steadiness of the Builder, but not the traditionalism.

I related to the Negotiator's dreaminess, but not so much the other stuff.

So it was more or less Director>Builder/Negotiator>Explorer to me.


----------



## Electra

I sounds like INTJ to me :happy:


----------



## Mr Castelo

I also think you're accurately typed.

@Soul Kitchen 

You're 100% INTP.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Mr Castelo I suspect you're an INTJ.



Electra said:


> *@RGBCMYK @Turi
> *
> The feelers are associated with the hormone Estrogen, which might explain a lot.


1. Director: The only thing that doesn't fit is the unrelenting work ethic and a need to outdo others, but otherwise it all fits. I'm a nerd, I crave intellectual challenges, and I rely on logic in my decision making. My life is purposeless without some sort of goal or aspiration to work towards.
2. Negotiator: I'm a bit of a philosopher, and I do connect things in order to explore ideas and engage my imagination. I've struggled with depression before. But I'm really not relationship oriented at all, and I don't take many things personally.
3. Explorer: Sort of. I'm an inquisitive person, and I have a moderate appetite for adventure and novelty of experience. However, I'm not impulsive, and I value long term thinking.
4. Builder: Nope.

I've noticed a correlation between these four love types and Keirsey's four type groupings. Explorer is the SP Artisan, Builder is the SJ Guardian, Director is the NT Rational, and Negotiator is the NF Idealist.


----------



## Lunacik

My dad is ENTJ and I estimated he would be the exact same thing that @*Temizzle* said he was before Temizzle said anything.


----------



## Literally Gone

Soul Kitchen said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=448834" target="_blank">bucolic</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> You've given me nothing to work with, so I couldn't say whether or not you are an ENFJ.
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=470618" target="_blank">Literally God</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> I shall meet your ten things with ten things about myself.
> 1. My greatest fear is the loss of autonomy, be it losing autonomy of thought or action, or losing my rights.
> 2. I am most stimulated by things which challenge my intellect, be it learning new things or solving problems. Without this intellectual stimulus, I grow stagnant.
> 3. I distrust knee-jerk reactions to things. A thing isn't wrong just because it feels wrong. When I deconverted from Christianity, I didn't do so because I felt hurt or betrayed. Instead, I did so because I couldn't reconcile the inherent contradictions of faith.
> 4. If I were the divine creator of all life in this universe, the question of whether or not anyone deserved to live wouldn't even cross my mind. I'd just sit back in amusement and fascination as I watch my creations running around doing their thing. I wouldn't judge anyone or anything for what they did. Basically I'd be a kid with an ant farm.
> 5. I enjoy a good debate. The point isn't to convince the other person to change their mind, but to instead explore the idea and build on its implications. Still, if I manage to provoke the other person into rethinking their views, great. I also see no shame in calling it as I see it.
> 6. I've dabbled in so many different hobbies and skills when I was younger, only for me to abandon them when I didn't get anywhere. Now I've become pickier about what I spend my time on, so I can actually get good at something useful.
> 7. As of now, my main goal in life is to pursue a career path that will lead to a job which pays well and is in good demand. To that end, I've narrowed down my options to a handful of roads, and then singled out a road to follow as a loose plan, with enough flexibility in that plan where I can take each step as it comes. I don't disregard career satisfaction, but so long as it sits around at least a 6 or 7, that would suffice. I'm not just going to cave in to whatever whim I have to pursue a career path which will lead nowhere.
> 8. Two academic interests I'd be interested in exploring further are computing theory (to do with AI and components used for processing data), and psychology related to the conscious experience. In a way, they're not so different in that they both focus on how "minds" think. It's just a shame I don't have much time for personal study these days.
> 9. I don't believe people are meaningful wholes or something more than the sum of their parts. Basically, a person is just genes + experiences, and that's it. There is no free will. Human consciousness is merely the result of neural cells fizzing and popping, and our entire individuality is erased through oxygen deprivation. The brain's just a lump of tissue like any other organ.
> 10. The search for meaning of life, the universe, and everything is overrated, to be honest. I'm just along for the ride. I don't know or care why I'm along the ride, but I figure I may as well try to learn as much about this place as I can anyway. It's certainly more interesting than the great nether, that's for sure.


1 totally NTP thing. Also sadly: 




2 NT thing in general.
3 Absolutely NT. I hold similar views, but I've also read history. Carlin had also influenced me there too...
4 INTP, I would do much the same, except I might interfere to stop people from using my name to control others...
5 INTP. I think ENTPs are more inclined to make people change their minds.
6 Ne and developing Si.
7 Ti/Te can't exactly tell. Oh and Neishness.
8 seems to be NTP thing in general but more heavily INTP. AI is fascinating!
9 that is something unknown to me. It sounds like something an INXX would say certainly though. Interesting perspective though.
10 XNTP thing again. Agreed on highly overrated. Its all BS. 





Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Some xNTP, dunno which


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Literally God said:


> 1 totally NTP thing. Also sadly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 NT thing in general.
> 3 Absolutely NT. I hold similar views, but I've also read history. Carlin had also influenced me there too...
> 4 INTP, I would do much the same, except I might interfere to stop people from using my name to control others...
> 5 INTP. I think ENTPs are more inclined to make people change their minds.
> 6 Ne and developing Si.
> 7 Ti/Te can't exactly tell. Oh and Neishness.
> 8 seems to be NTP thing in general but more heavily INTP. AI is fascinating!
> 9 that is something unknown to me. It sounds like something an INXX would say certainly though. Interesting perspective though.
> 10 XNTP thing again. Agreed on highly overrated. Its all BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


Thanks for your input. Yep, I was referring to the Bill Hicks monologue when I was writing about how life is all "just a ride". As for what George Carlin said, even though I might not ever be truly free, I can make do with what I have.

We sure have a lot in common, don't we? I guess that comes with the whole NTP schtick. You're a KOTOR fan, right? Do you ever find yourself relating to Jolee Bindo? He's what I would describe as a Jedi George Carlin.


----------



## Literally Gone

Soul Kitchen said:


> Thanks for your input. Yep, I was referring to the Bill Hicks monologue when I was writing about how life is all "just a ride". As for what George Carlin said, even though I might not ever be truly free, I can make do with what I have.
> 
> We sure have a lot in common, don't we? I guess that comes with the whole NTP schtick. You're a KOTOR fan, right? Do you ever find yourself relating to Jolee Bindo? He's what I would describe as a Jedi George Carlin.


Jolee is the one I could relate to most! I can picture something similar happening to me hehe. George Carlin as a grey Jedi... scary thought there!
The people I have the most in common with and get along the best with are almost exclusively NTs and INFJs. There are a few outliers like Brick and Lillyflower of course!

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Temizzle said:


> D'aww my little ENTP is trying to throw jabs how cute
> 
> 
> You're free to think whatever you want but I want to make it clear that I don't befriend psychos.
> 
> 
> I mean I guess INTP from you..
> 
> Why do I get the lingering sense you're a feeler?


Trust me, I get it too. (The sense that she's a feeler)
The correct term you're looking for is TYPO!
Shame you aren't an INTJ female, then you could be an Evil fluffy unicorn! ♡♡♡

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

How????


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Turi

Electra said:


> This is highly interesting as it defies the theory about you being a Judger (J= Builder)
> 
> ENTJ


Temizzle doesn't prefer ENTJ, ENTJ is his 'fantasy' type, if you will.
His preferences are for ESxP, and I believe he leans more F.



Knave said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=376042" target="_blank">Soul Kitchen</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> Yet all that research has come to what? Inconclusive, arbitrary, subjective interpretations, which at this point, proves less credibility and keeps it in the direction of a pseudoscience. Not saying enneagram doesn’t fall in the same direction, but your assertion and claim gives more credence to my statement.


Enneagram is less sketchy because it doesn't actually _claim _to be scientific.

Here's a few vids you guys might like re: Enneagram, Big 5 and the Barnum Effect.


* *























At the time of writing this, Aluminum Frost is the poster above me and he is incorrectly typed as an ISTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

On this day


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> Temizzle doesn't prefer ENTJ, ENTJ is his 'fantasy' type, if you will.
> His preferences are for ESxP, and I believe he leans more F.
> 
> 
> 
> Enneagram is less sketchy because it doesn't actually _claim _to be scientific.
> 
> Here's a few vids you guys might like re: Enneagram, Big 5 and the Barnum Effect.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time of writing this, Aluminum Frost is the poster above me and he is incorrectly typed as an ISTP.


This is a new one. Temizzle the ESFP. I like it!


----------



## Lunacik

I'm pretty convinced of MBTI now, actually.


----------



## Temizzle

RGBCMYK said:


> I'm pretty convinced of MBTI now, actually.


wdym?


----------



## Rydori

You’re ESFP now.

/s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

* *




* Extraverted Sensing
*The SEE is always present in the here and now. An SEE knows exactly which relations he has influence over at the moment, and exactly how much influence he has (i.e. how far can he "push"). If an SEE wants someone that he does not "have", he can spend lots of time thinking about how to get it. The SEE finds it hard to be content with what he has.

SEEs are quick to notice confrontational behavior. It is very obvious to an SEE when someone is displaying aggression, even in the most subtle passive-aggressive fashion. Confrontational behavior does not phase the SEE, whether his reaction is to respond with confrontation or hostility himself, creating an outwards appearance of indifference and unimpressiveness, or trying to calm down the offender/make them feel guilty. The various means available to the SEE to achieve the above goals are not nearly as important to the SEE as the end.

The SEE is motivated on some level in all of his affairs towards his goal of exclusiveness. He prefers to be in as high of a position of demand and respect as possible. It fills the SEE with joy to be have many different people competing for his attention and affection. Such a scenario reassures the SEE with the fact that he has been doing things right and that his hard work has paid off. Thus the SEE is often found surrounded by a large circle of friends and romantic interests.

An SEE views material objects as well as people in terms of how they can be used to achieve his goals. Upon losing a superficial friendship or a materialistic object, the SEE is sentimental only in terms of how it affects what he is currently striving for. For example, SEE would not see much point in being in the middle of the nowhere by himself with lots of gold and other showy yet useless objects. These things might only be important to him in regards to how they make other people think about him, or how it would indicate his status.

With extroverted sensing as his base, the SEE would much prefers to be a "go getter," out doing things as opposed to thinking about what he could be doing.

*Introverted Ethics*
An SEE usually knows exactly how to make other people feel a certain way. This ability increases its power dramatically the more time he spends with a person. He can offer genuine, believable praise to an individual he wants to reward, and likewise can make a person very upset and/or ashamed in themselves. However, if an offender changes their ways in favor of the SEEs point of view, the SEE will be quick to reward the offender with praise, and appreciation, treating them like a good friend. Moral ground to an SEE completely depends on the situation and is anything but set in stone (hence the creative function).

"Fake niceness" rarely fools an SEE. The SEE can easily tell whether a person is being genuine or just selfishly trying to fulfill their own needs.

The SEE can easily create sentiments of closeness and kinship, only to completely change these sentiments down the road. An SEE could be hanging out with a person (A) and act like the person's best friend, yet talk with another friend (B) and show sentiments of extreme distaste towards person 'A' in order to gain acceptance with 'B'. Sometimes if person 'A' and 'B' are together at a social function, the SEE will either have to pick sides or can treat both relations with acceptance and feelings of kinship. This can cause quite a bit of confusion in regards to the SEE's "true loyalties." The SEE prefers to maintain the respect and appreciation of his relations if at all possible. He knows that if he has an ally in many different groups, it will be harder for his enemies in said groups to act against him for fear of retribution from his other allies.

An SEE has the ability show up in a group of strangers and act like a long lost friend, gaining acceptance and trust of the group very quickly. He can quickly charm this group with his well-bred manners, genuine displays of like/dislike, and sometimes risky humor. When the SEE leaves, he can find out through his inside sources that he was the "talk of the town" after he left, much to the delight of the SEE.





I've already ran the required tests.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Temizzle doesn't prefer ENTJ, ENTJ is his 'fantasy' type, if you will.
> His preferences are for ESxP, and I believe he leans more F.
> 
> 
> 
> Enneagram is less sketchy because it doesn't actually _claim _to be scientific.
> 
> Here's a few vids you guys might like re: Enneagram, Big 5 and the Barnum Effect.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time of writing this, Aluminum Frost is the poster above me and he is incorrectly typed as an ISTP.


nope, I got ISTP on your test


----------



## Turi

Incorrectly typed as an ISTP.


----------



## Literally Gone

Aluminum Frost said:


> nope, I got ISTP on your test


Wait, a 3w4 ISTP?! Something is off here.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> * Extraverted Sensing
> *The SEE is always present in the here and now. An SEE knows exactly which relations he has influence over at the moment, and exactly how much influence he has (i.e. how far can he "push"). If an SEE wants someone that he does not "have", he can spend lots of time thinking about how to get it. The SEE finds it hard to be content with what he has.
> 
> SEEs are quick to notice confrontational behavior. It is very obvious to an SEE when someone is displaying aggression, even in the most subtle passive-aggressive fashion. Confrontational behavior does not phase the SEE, whether his reaction is to respond with confrontation or hostility himself, creating an outwards appearance of indifference and unimpressiveness, or trying to calm down the offender/make them feel guilty. The various means available to the SEE to achieve the above goals are not nearly as important to the SEE as the end.
> 
> The SEE is motivated on some level in all of his affairs towards his goal of exclusiveness. He prefers to be in as high of a position of demand and respect as possible. It fills the SEE with joy to be have many different people competing for his attention and affection. Such a scenario reassures the SEE with the fact that he has been doing things right and that his hard work has paid off. Thus the SEE is often found surrounded by a large circle of friends and romantic interests.
> 
> An SEE views material objects as well as people in terms of how they can be used to achieve his goals. Upon losing a superficial friendship or a materialistic object, the SEE is sentimental only in terms of how it affects what he is currently striving for. For example, SEE would not see much point in being in the middle of the nowhere by himself with lots of gold and other showy yet useless objects. These things might only be important to him in regards to how they make other people think about him, or how it would indicate his status.
> 
> With extroverted sensing as his base, the SEE would much prefers to be a "go getter," out doing things as opposed to thinking about what he could be doing.
> 
> *Introverted Ethics*
> An SEE usually knows exactly how to make other people feel a certain way. This ability increases its power dramatically the more time he spends with a person. He can offer genuine, believable praise to an individual he wants to reward, and likewise can make a person very upset and/or ashamed in themselves. However, if an offender changes their ways in favor of the SEEs point of view, the SEE will be quick to reward the offender with praise, and appreciation, treating them like a good friend. Moral ground to an SEE completely depends on the situation and is anything but set in stone (hence the creative function).
> 
> "Fake niceness" rarely fools an SEE. The SEE can easily tell whether a person is being genuine or just selfishly trying to fulfill their own needs.
> 
> *The SEE can easily create sentiments of closeness and kinship, only to completely change these sentiments down the road. An SEE could be hanging out with a person (A) and act like the person's best friend, yet talk with another friend (B) and show sentiments of extreme distaste towards person 'A' in order to gain acceptance with 'B'. Sometimes if person 'A' and 'B' are together at a social function, the SEE will either have to pick sides or can treat both relations with acceptance and feelings of kinship. This can cause quite a bit of confusion in regards to the SEE's "true loyalties." The SEE prefers to maintain the respect and appreciation of his relations if at all possible. He knows that if he has an ally in many different groups, it will be harder for his enemies in said groups to act against him for fear of retribution from his other allies.*
> 
> An SEE has the ability show up in a group of strangers and act like a long lost friend, gaining acceptance and trust of the group very quickly. He can quickly charm this group with his well-bred manners, genuine displays of like/dislike, and sometimes risky humor. When the SEE leaves, he can find out through his inside sources that he was the "talk of the town" after he left, much to the delight of the SEE.
> 
> 
> I've already ran the required tests.


No, the above is nothing like me. Particularly the bolded portion -- I'm very transparent and honest with my likes and dislikes, I would never shift my opinion to win someone's favor. 

I guess... you have a fantasy that I have a fantasy self  

Or were you being objectively objective again?


----------



## Rydori

I need a joint for this one.

Entj for above 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> wdym?


Everything clicks with INFJ. It's not some ... jigsaw with pieces flying everywhere.


----------



## Lunacik

@*Temizzle*
It's on a subjective level as opposed to an objective measurement of data, but for me to be placing myself out of a type the entire time and then suddenly I look across my life as a whole through the lenses of INFJ including functions, and every piece starts falling into place, everything makes sense. It just clicks.


----------



## Temizzle

RGBCMYK said:


> @*Temizzle*
> It's on a subjective level as opposed to an objective measurement of data, but for me to be placing myself out of a type the entire time and then suddenly I look across my life as a whole through the lenses of INFJ including functions, and every piece starts falling into place, everything makes sense. It just clicks.


Yes, you start understanding your patterns, why you do things the way you do, the reasons behind them. 

Your insecurities, strengths, method of relating with other people. 

All clicks yes?


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> Yes, you start understanding your patterns, why you do things the way you do, the reasons behind them.
> 
> Your insecurities, strengths, method of relating with other people.
> 
> All clicks yes?


My entire _life_.
Moreso was looking at experiences / struggles with Se


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> No, the above is nothing like me. Particularly the bolded portion -- I'm very transparent and honest with my likes and dislikes, I would never shift my opinion to win someone's favor.
> 
> I guess... you have a fantasy that I have a fantasy self
> 
> Or were you being objectively objective again?


h:


----------



## Ocean Helm

So apparently Temizzle is ESFP because of a Socionics description that he doesn't even relate to? At least this is entertaining.

Skip me unless if you're Turi.


----------



## Rydori

Ocean Helm said:


> So apparently Temizzle is ESFP because of a Socionics description that he doesn't even relate to? At least this is entertaining.
> 
> Skip me unless if you're Turi.


Turi has been typing me as ESTJ for so long when I have no relation to the description of it yet still persists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

What I'm saying is Temizzle doesn't prefer ENTJ anywhere but in his little fantasy land.

Brick is an ESTJ. That's a fact that had already been established, why are we retreading old ground here?


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> h:


Your MBTI is correct, your enneagram is not from what I gather.



Brick said:


> Turi has been typing me as ESTJ for so long when I have no relation to the description of it yet still persists.


I stand by ISFJ for you


----------



## Enoch

Which type feels as if they have dementia when they are gripped?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Brick said:


> Turi has been typing me as ESTJ for so long when I have no relation to the description of it yet still persists.


Yes he's good at this. I guess I find the Temizzle typing particularly funny because SEE is often codenamed "Napoleon" who is usually seen as ENTJ in MBTI. So even if he did relate to SEE, it'd say little about ENTJ being a mistype.

Also, I don't remember if I typed you as 9w1 or 9w8 but I'm thinking that 9w8 may be a slightly better fit. IxFP looks good though.

Skip me unless you are Turi.


----------



## Electra

Brick said:


> Turi has been typing me as ESTJ for so long when I have no relation to the description of it yet still persists.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems that a lot of Judgers tend to type them selves as 1 on the enneagram.


----------



## Temizzle

Turi said:


> What I'm saying is Temizzle doesn't prefer ENTJ anywhere but in his little fantasy land.


What I am reading from the totality of this situation is the following:

1. You were very reluctant to type yourself as INFJ. I knew INFJ was your correct type, and so I insisted on it.

2. You went so far as to pretend that you are an ENTJ and mentioned multiple times that you seriously considered the type. 

3. You understood that ENTJ is no-cigar for you, and finally settled on your correct type, albeit reluctantly as noted from how you described you were playing to a fantasy self and didn't want to admit to being a feeler male. 

4. Here you and I stand -- we have been combatting about types for the longest time, and you finally conceded to what I insisted for you from the get go. You don't like the fact that I was correct all along and here you are trying to drag me down with you. You, who have been wearing a fantasy type for months now. 

I want to also remind you and everyone else on this thread of this: 









I am not going to play your game. If _*you*_ are going to suggest an alternative type for me, it needs to be done A. constructively and B. with reasoning and resources provided. 

If you throw around empty-handed accusations again I will simply report your posts and move on.

Understood? Understood.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Literally God said:


> Wait, a 3w4 ISTP?! Something is off here.


explain


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Turi said:


> Incorrectly typed as an ISTP.


Turi, not only do I know myself better than you do. I know you better than you know yourself. Correctly typed as INFJ, good boy


----------



## Coburn

*It bears repeating that personal attacks are not allowed. If you don't like a suggested type (either for yourself or someone else), address the content of the message. 

If you have a problem with a person's behavior, report it. 
*


----------



## Rydori

Ocean Helm said:


> Yes he's good at this. I guess I find the Temizzle typing particularly funny because SEE is often codenamed "Napoleon" who is usually seen as ENTJ in MBTI. So even if he did relate to SEE, it'd say little about ENTJ being a mistype.
> 
> Also, I don't remember if I typed you as 9w1 or 9w8 but I'm thinking that 9w8 may be a slightly better fit. IxFP looks good though.
> 
> Skip me unless you are Turi.


I too am unsure about my 9wX wing, I supposedly type as 9w1 for rather bias for my love for type number 1, however 9w8 could easily as fit since I am known to become physically impulsive and punch stuff when mad, essentially moving into situations without self consideration. Could also explain why I score high on Neuroticism in the big 5 test.



Electra said:


> It seems that a lot of Judgers tend to type them selves as 1 on the enneagram.


I wish I was a type 1, my favourite description of the other types. While most people glory 4/5/8 types, I glory 1.


----------



## Enoch

Temizzle said:


> Understood? Understood.


Repeated the same word twice. Si user. ESTJ.


----------



## Enoch

Coburn said:


> *It bears repeating that personal attacks are not allowed. If you don't like a suggested type (either for yourself or someone else), address the content of the message.
> 
> If you have a problem with a person's behavior, report it.
> *


You're a fucking ISFP mate.


----------



## Coburn

Enoch said:


> You're a fucking ISFP mate.


ISFP, ESTJ, XY'ZY-- any which way, I'm fucking adorable.

ISTP for you. And you and you and you.


----------



## Electra

Brick said:


> I too am unsure about my 9wX wing, I supposedly type as 9w1 for rather bias for my love for type number 1, however 9w8 could easily as fit since I am known to become physically impulsive and punch stuff when mad, essentially moving into situations without self consideration. Could also explain why I score high on Neuroticism in the big 5 test.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a type 1, my favourite description of the other types. While most people glory 4/5/8 types, I glory 1.


A lot of 9 type as ISFP...


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Xnfp.


----------



## Electra

Coburn said:


> ISFP, ESTJ, XY'ZY-- any which way, I'm fucking adorable.
> 
> ISTP for you. And you and you and you.


ESTJ looks right for you so fare...


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> A lot of 9 type as ISFP...


yes, the type I was mistyped for a long time :happy:


----------



## Rydori

RE: in terms of actual types that I was *really mistyped for*, it would be ISFJ/ISFP/INFP/ISTP and ISTJ.


----------



## Coburn

Electra said:


> ESTJ looks right for you so fare...


I only subscribe to Pod'lair theory.


----------



## Literally Gone

Coburn said:


> I only subscribe to Pod'lair theory.


Sounds occultish... explains your avatar... perfect for an ESTJ... or an ENFJ... 

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Coburn

Literally God said:


> Sounds occultish... explains your avatar... perfect for an ESTJ... or an ENFJ...
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


This may be the first time I've ever been offered a spot with the intuitives. I feel so wanted!

Yes, ENTP fits.

How about my enneagram?


----------



## Literally Gone

Coburn said:


> This may be the first time I've ever been offered a spot with the intuitives. I feel so wanted!
> 
> Yes, ENTP fits.
> 
> How about my enneagram?


Enneagram fits well with an ENFJ cult leader! You're good to go!

Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Literally God said:


> You're my big fluffy ENTJ kitty! @ENIGMA15 OWNS YOU TOO!
> P.S. so does @Turi
> 
> Sent from Heaven Using My Will


He did not like that comment


----------



## Literally Gone

@Coburn from the Ns!





Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Temizzle

Coburn said:


> This may be the first time I've ever been offered a spot with the intuitives. I feel so wanted!
> 
> Yes, ENTP fits.
> 
> How about my enneagram?


Maybe 3 as an alternative if you are considering other types


----------



## Electra

Coburn said:


> I only subscribe to Pod'lair theory.


Your enneagram suggests EXTJ and ESTP


----------



## Belzy

No, electra sounds more like a T-type


----------



## ENIGMA2019

YES!!!!(for the above being an INFP) And I will stop at that...


----------



## Lunacik

Rofl @ Electra sounding T


----------



## Ocean Helm

Best fit types for @Turi:
1. INTP
2. INFP
3. INTJ
4-6 (average = 5). ENTP/INFJ/ISTP

1. 4w5
2. 5w4
3. 5w6
4. 9w1
5. 6w5

In short I'll support the INTJ 5w4 (#3, #2) over the INFJ 6w5 (#5, #5) typing. But still INTP 4w5.

I want to see my real type Turi, but only from your special iNtUiTiVe fingers.


----------



## Lunacik

@Ocean Helm ESTP


----------



## Turi

Temizzle said:


> What I am reading from the totality of this situation is the following:
> 
> 1. You were very reluctant to type yourself as INFJ. I knew INFJ was your correct type, and so I insisted on it.


I knew I preferred INFJ (re: functions) since before I knew you existed.
My very first comments re: my very first 'test' results (INTP-A on 16p) was that it was incorrect, as I preferred F.
I can literally copy-paste my response (it's on an internet forum unrelated to personality theory).

In it, I clearly laid out how my preferences are for introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving.
This was before I knew about the horseshit P/J divide - I knew, immediately, that INTP was incorrect - as just going by the 'letters' without any knowledge at all, I should be F, not T.

These first comments, before knowing literally anything about type, suggest I already knew I was an introverted intuitive feeling perceiver type, lol.

It's not like you've magically plucked out the correct typing and I was completely unaware and reluctant to accept it because it was you.
I've known it was accurate since my very first 16personalities results - I realize this is Big 5 test, not an MBTI one though, but my commentary still stands - I knew immediately the T was wrong, and it should have been INFP-A.

The 'P' is crucial because I am in no way a dominant '_judger_' of any kind, which is where INFP as a typing fails re: functions.
I'm not opposed to INFP as my 'true' type re: dichotomy, though I do have some 'J' tendencies and would argue INFx is accurate re: dichotomy.

Re: functions, INxJ though I believe I lean a little more F than T (as per those first comments before understanding anything i.e removed from the possibility of subjective bias).




> 2. You went so far as to pretend that you are an ENTJ and mentioned multiple times that you seriously considered the type.


I think this is because I understand Te - once I develop a holistic understanding of something, I find it's very easy to relate to and see myself in, likely because I know what aspects (of myself re: typology but this idea applies to everything in life) I'm looking for.



> 3. You understood that ENTJ is no-cigar for you, and finally settled on your correct type, albeit reluctantly as noted from how you described you were playing to a fantasy self and didn't want to admit to being a feeler male.


Yeah. I feel forced into being an ExTJ, and I act like the worlds most 'Te' dominant at times.
However this isn't a _natural _preference, more like a 'skill'.




> 4. Here you and I stand -- we have been combatting about types for the longest time, and you finally conceded to what I insisted for you from the get go. You don't like the fact that I was correct all along and here you are trying to drag me down with you. You, who have been wearing a fantasy type for months now.


Not really how it went down considering I've known for months what I preferred and have written at length about it before I even knew you existed.



> I want to also remind you and everyone else on this thread of this:


Fluff typing to keep the thread going, same as about 99.9999% of other postings in this thread.
It's a game thread. If you want a more serious typing, make a thread.



> I am not going to play your game. If _*you*_ are going to suggest an alternative type for me, it needs to be done A. constructively and B. with reasoning and resources provided.


Make a thread then.
Until then, you're an ISFP. Or an ESFJ. Or whatever the _*fuck *_I _want _to type you as because this isn't a serious thread.
Actually lemme make that ESFP.
No wait, ESTP.
Actually I'm a roll ISFJ for you. Or maybe INFP.
I don't know/care, pick one.



> If you throw around empty-handed accusations again I will simply report your posts and move on.
> 
> Understood? Understood.


h:

You will receive as many empty typings as I so please, so long as you're posting in this thread.


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> Best fit types for @Turi:
> 1. INTP
> 2. INFP
> 3. INTJ
> 4-6 (average = 5). ENTP/INFJ/ISTP
> 
> 1. 4w5
> 2. 5w4
> 3. 5w6
> 4. 9w1
> 5. 6w5
> 
> In short I'll support the INTJ 5w4 (#3, #2) over the INFJ 6w5 (#5, #5) typing. But still INTP 4w5.
> 
> I want to see my real type Turi, but only from your special iNtUiTiVe fingers.


Something about INTP type 4 irks me.
It's not a thing.
How can a Ti dominant be a type 4 Enneagram.
It makes no sense.

Or are you rolling pure dichotomy?
If you are, what system? Because the official MBTI folks _100%_ slap Ti dominance on INTPs.
They definitely use 'the functions' though I don't believe they use the Grant stack (tertiary discrepancy).

So is this in your own little typology land or wut


----------



## Turi

Now if y'all would kindly stfu I need to get back to my *massively *competitive Te *DOMINANCE *game _Stardew Valley_.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Turi said:


> So is this in your own little typology land or wut


No, it's MBTI, the biggest typology land out there, where INTP means I + N + T + P, you know the abbreviations actually taking on the meaning of the words they stand for. If you want to see a *little* typology land, look at your own. The Turiverse has a population of 1. But you probably enjoy that anyway, being a 4w5 and all.


----------



## Rydori

INTP fits.


----------



## Temizzle

Correct. Settled on 9 over 6? I think it fits well too — particularly wing 1


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> No, it's MBTI, the biggest typology land out there, where INTP means I + N + T + P, you know the abbreviations actually taking on the meaning of the words they stand for. If you want to see a *little* typology land, look at your own. The Turiverse has a population of 1. But you probably enjoy that anyway, being a 4w5 and all.


The letters _don't _mean what they say though.
The official MBTI folks recognize INTPs lead with Ti.
Ti = introverted thinking type.
Thinking = rational function.
Rational function = judging.

Couple this with some remarks in Gifts Differing re: auxiliary/second function being one people should develop, implying it's undeveloped, and we've got an issue with calling INTPs perceivers.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

How have you two not blocked each other by now? You will end up being friends I suspect


----------



## Bastard




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Both types are prone to cut off what they do not like but, yet they are still both here responding to eachother


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Lol, you have the mentality of an edgy teenager. Whatever "stay weird" Turi


Evasive, nice. INFP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ENIGMA15 said:


> How have you two not blocked each other by now? You will end up being friends I suspect


Yeah you're right. I'll just block and report him


----------



## Rydori

yes


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


> Yeah you're right. I'll just block and report him


You are pissed, the block I expected. The report I did not
@Brick ....WTF Where did your avatar go lol


----------



## Rydori

ENIGMA15 said:


> You are pissed, the block I expected. The report I did not
> @Brick ....WTF Where did your avatar go lol


thrown away.

DJ soda is the source btw of my old avatar, a korean model.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Yeah you're right. I'll just block and report him


What would you like to report me for?
@Brick - ESTJ.


Considering 'Si' for myself.
I need to really understand the difference between Jungs introverted sensation and his introverted intuitive type because as far as I can tell, they're very similar.

I'm also curious as to whether the imagery depicted in the introverted intuitive descriptor would, or could, be attributed to the sense impressions outlined in the introverted sensation descriptor.

I relate to both an awful lot.


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Turi Ni seems a lot more like brainstorming, coming up with a lot of possibilities off a single stimulus, which can lead to detachment from said stimulus, while Si is more like a single filter that reacts to reality in an unpredictable and individual way. I guess you can vaguely picture the imagery difference as abstract art versus impressionism.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ENIGMA15 said:


> Both types are prone to cut off what they do not like but, yet they are still both here responding to eachother


I'll let Ocean deal with him. It's much more of a fair fight. They are both "INTPs" after all


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> Still INTP, but it seems like you're enjoying that INFJ mask.


Troll...


----------



## Ocean Helm

RGBCMYK said:


> Nah. Everything from childhood and on lines up with INFJ + valuing T (as in, liking and working to operate in). That wasn't even until like, 19-22 though.


If you try to use MBTI types to explain your life you'll probably end up stuck in a rabbit hole, especially when using concepts like "I am INFJ who values T". What does that even mean? It's also so easy to bend type descriptions around oneself, especially when willing. Granted, I don't really know you very well but most people who all of a sudden "discover" that they are something they've never considered before are usually playing some kinds of mind games with themselves.

Skip me.


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> If you try to use MBTI types to explain your life you'll probably end up stuck in a rabbit hole, especially when using concepts like "I am INFJ who values T". What does that even mean? It's also so easy to bend type descriptions around oneself, especially when willing. Granted, I don't really know you very well but most people who all of a sudden "discover" that they are something they've never considered before are usually playing some kinds of mind games with themselves.
> 
> Skip me.


I think you're an ESTP in denial.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ocean Helm said:


> If you try to use MBTI types to explain your life you'll probably end up stuck in a rabbit hole, especially when using concepts like "I am INFJ who values T". What does that even mean? It's also so easy to bend type descriptions around oneself, especially when willing. Granted, I don't really know you very well but most people who all of a sudden "discover" that they are something they've never considered before are usually playing some kinds of mind games with themselves.
> 
> Skip me.


"skip me"





 INTJ


----------



## Rydori

Meh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Moo


----------



## Turi

Ocean Helm said:


> If you try to use MBTI types to explain your life you'll probably end up stuck in a rabbit hole, especially when using concepts like "I am INFJ who values T". What does that even mean? It's also so easy to bend type descriptions around oneself, especially when willing. Granted, I don't really know you very well but most people who all of a sudden "discover" that they are something they've never considered before are usually playing some kinds of mind games with themselves.
> 
> Skip me.


Some INFJs prefer Fe, some prefer Ti.
I think INTJ makes more sense, but if someone prefers Ni-Ti, _where do they fall_?

To not melt everybodies minds, the easiest idea is that's an INFJ-Ti subtype.


----------



## Temizzle

Krayfish said:


> Yeah, the one thing I am certain about is 6w7
> 
> I could very well be an F type, mentally I've been going back and forth between ISFJ and INTP for years, and if we're going to look at dichtonomy and facets and such, I'm pretty much dead center when it comes to T and F. I kind of just went with INTP because it seemed like the closest fit since perciever makes more sense contextually.


Well I’m glad you have your enneagram sorted out. Something to note is ISFJ tends to have a more balanced T and F, whereas INTP tends to shulk their f tendencies because it’s their inferior. If you truly feel split down the middle of T and F I would consider ISFJ.



Ocean Helm said:


> I've read about all the Enneagram types and 6 is fourth or fifth on the list, behind 5, 4, and 9, and possibly 1 as well. The only thing that would point to 6 is Similarminds where it competes with my other top 3 types. My official (RHETI) Enneagram test results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have considered the idea of me being some kind of 9, 6, or 1 for brief periods of time but none of them make much sense at all when comparing the overall fit when compared to 5 or 4.
> 
> If I'm a reactive type, I'm a 4.
> 
> For MBTI-related tests I sometimes will get INFP or INTJ and can justify the idea of "Fi-Te axis" well enough but I think I'm pretty clearly T and P.


Yes I would explore 4. Perhaps sexual 4w5.



Aluminum Frost said:


> Well this is how I relate to each type http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1200930-whats-my-enneagram.html


Yes based on these responses I would explore sx 6 more deeply, beyond the lame surface type 6 stereotypes. There’s a lot of deeper literature online. I’m not sure 3 is quite on-mark for you. 3 tends to take on societies typical views of what success looks like — money, grades, job, car, position, etc. your instincts matter too though. 

4 seems more likely than 3 from those responses but sx6 seems the most likely to me.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> Some INFJs prefer Fe, some prefer Ti.
> I think INTJ makes more sense, but if someone prefers Ni-Ti, _where do they fall_?
> 
> To not melt everybodies minds, the easiest idea is that's an INFJ-Ti subtype.


Right. Close. I am Ti-INFJ subtype, though.


----------



## bucolic

Yar


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Crowbo said:


> There was another thread like this that existed earlier, but thanks to Turi, it got closed down.
> 
> He destroyed the thread with his agenda


Blaming a dead man? You possess little in terms of honor. You may redeem yourself by reaching 15,000 posts.


----------



## bucolic

Grandmaster of INTPs?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

bucolic said:


> Grandmaster of INTPs?


Representative of the INTP Council. Search my thread history and find the INFJ forum. It is well documented.


----------



## bucolic

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Representative of the INTP Council. Search my thread history and find the INFJ forum. It is well documented.


INTP Council, INFJs, "well documented." I can't beat that. Looks like I've been trounced.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

bucolic said:


> INTP Council, INFJs, "well documented." I can't beat that. Looks like I've been trounced.


I fear that newcomers such as yourself will never embrace the great history of this place.


----------



## NT the DC

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I fear that newcomers such as yourself will never embrace the great history of this place.


Nope. He's an ISTJ 
;D


----------



## Krayfish

Could be


----------



## bucolic

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I fear that newcomers such as yourself will never embrace the great history of this place.


History, or what youngsters of today would call it "H bombs or whatever."


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

NT the DC said:


> Nope. He's an ISTJ
> ;D


And yet they continue to reject my presence. Notice the use of a conjunction at the beginning of that sentence.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

bucolic said:


> History, or what youngsters of today would call it "H bombs or whatever."


Seems like all the breakthroughs in our Nuclear Arsenal are always compared to the earliest and weakest products of our labor.


----------



## SirCanSir

Yis

too much INTP humor


----------



## Crowbo

ob course


----------



## Krayfish

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Retsu

Hm, maybe. Not sure about it matching your socionics so much though.


----------



## Sybow

Hard to say with a unknown personality type eh.. :tongue:


----------



## Retsu

Sybow said:


> Hard to say with a unknown personality type eh.. :tongue:


Not quite unknown, I just wanted to check the impression I gave off


----------



## Sybow

Retsu said:


> Not quite unknown, I just wanted to check the impression I gave off


Ah.. well, I've seen your name around, but no idea about your type.


----------



## Retsu

Sybow said:


> Ah.. well, I've seen your name around, but no idea about your type.


I appreciate your input, anyway.


----------



## Crowbo

hmmmmm


----------



## Retsu

OrganizedChaos said:


> Froody Blue Gem,
> 
> If you saw some unknown neighbors out in the street talking, and you wanted to get your mail, would you wait until no one is around and your neighbors are gone, and then go get it?
> 
> When you go out to a restaurant, do you prefer a small quiet place with dim lights like a corner booth with high backs, or do you like a large restaurant with lots of people, fully lit, all the tables are out in an open floor plan, and it's packed with people?
> 
> Do you like to be the center of attention? Or are you not interested in getting attention?
> 
> Do you speak up at work meetings, or do meetings make you anxious and you shares your idea only when asked?
> 
> If you hear the UPS truck (you happen notice there is a new driver) and the order you've been waiting for is finally here, do you run out to greet the driver? Or do you wait until he/she leaves the package on the porch and drives off - then go to get it?
> 
> These answers tell you when you are an I or an E. Not whether you are open, talkative, vibrant and energetic with your friends, family and others that you know and are comfortable with.
> 
> 
> 
> Fe/Fi first? If you are an FJ - it's all Fe for you.


That just sounds like social anxiety, to be honest.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

OrganizedChaos said:


> Froody Blue Gem,
> 
> If you saw some unknown neighbors out in the street talking, and you wanted to get your mail, would you wait until no one is around and your neighbors are gone, and then go get it?
> 
> When you go out to a restaurant, do you prefer a small quiet place with dim lights like a corner booth with high backs, or do you like a large restaurant with lots of people, fully lit, all the tables are out in an open floor plan, and it's packed with people?
> 
> Do you like to be the center of attention? Or are you not interested in getting attention?
> 
> Do you speak up at work meetings, or do meetings make you anxious and you shares your idea only when asked?
> 
> If you hear the UPS truck (you happen notice there is a new driver) and the order you've been waiting for is finally here, do you run out to greet the driver? Or do you wait until he/she leaves the package on the porch and drives off - then go to get it?
> 
> These answers tell you when you are an I or an E. Not whether you are open, talkative, vibrant and energetic with your friends, family and others that you know and are comfortable with.
> 
> 
> 
> Fe/Fi first? If you are an FJ - it's all Fe for you.


I just threw fi in the mix because I don't think that I am feeling function first in general, just feeling auxiliary no matter what that function may be. I am aware that it if fe for NFJ and fi for NFP.

In the situation with the neighbors or any people around, I usually will wait to the people are gone. Loud noises and crowds are very overwhelming for me.

I get flustered being the center of attention and don't like it much at all. If I am comfortable with the people, I sometimes like it but most of the time, I am not much of a fan of that kind of thing.

With work meetings, I usually don't speak much at all. However, in classes in things if I am familiar with a subject, I usually volunteer a lot. I guess that is a scenario when I don't mind being the center of attention so much, when I am comfortable with the information given. 

I don't really greet the driver or the mailman or anything like that. I am very cautious around people in general and am very avoidant and always have been since a young age. I get scared to open the door if I am not familiar with the person.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

Froody Blue Gem said:


> In the situation with the neighbors or any people around, I usually will wait to the people are gone. Loud noises and crowds are very overwhelming for me.


Introvert



Froody Blue Gem said:


> I get flustered being the center of attention and don't like it much at all. If I am comfortable with the people, I sometimes like it but most of the time, I am not much of a fan of that kind of thing.


Introvert



Froody Blue Gem said:


> With work meetings, I usually don't speak much at all.


Introvert



Froody Blue Gem said:


> I don't really greet the driver or the mailman or anything like that. I am very cautious around people in general and am very avoidant and always have been since a young age.


Introvert



*Conclusion:* You are 100%, without a doubt, an Introvert


----------



## Retsu

Too early to tell.


----------



## SpaceMan

xxTJ


----------



## Sybow

Pretty sure you are accurately typed.


----------



## Ecchi

No. Unknown is never accurate unless you're a Pokemon.


----------



## Retsu

No doubt from bunnies and boxing.


----------



## Etiennette

Some part of me doubts it, so I’ll say around 60% correct.


----------



## Retsu

Etiennette said:


> Some part of me doubts it, so I’ll say around 60% correct.


Yeah, I was surprised too. I had to really evaluate and stop looking at sensing types, because I thought I was a sensor because I'm pretty practical (even though now I live with my partner and have to take care of most practical matters, I realise now how much I hate it!) and had squashed down my tendency to be unrealistic in favour of not being disappointed.

INTJ is really my best fit type. I know I use Te and Fi for sure and I'm of an IP temperament, so that would mean IxTJ. I decided on Ni over Si after reading descriptions from MBTI Notes and listening to Michael Pierce's videos for both ISTJ and INTJ. I realised how what I previously thought I identified with from Si was just introverted perception and realised that I get so many hunches and I don't know how I know anything - I just get the right answer and know the outcome. I'm terrible at explaining how I know something!

I also don't consider the possibility that I could be wrong - I see one way things could go and I act to make it happen. If something doesn't go that way, it surprises me a lot.


----------



## NIHM

I certainly hope so. I think INTJ because they displayed a great argument why they were not an INTP.


----------



## Retsu

NIHM said:


> I certainly hope so. I think INTJ because they displayed a great argument why they were not an INTP.


I've never thought of myself as INTP.


----------



## NIHM

Retsu said:


> I've never thought of myself as INTP.


Lols, I guess you forgot the thread already. About the monkeys/apes and comparing types to them and The ESTP miss typing you as an INTP. I also never said you thought of yourself as an INTP, I said you defended yourself well. 

Which now I can't find the thread to link lols.


----------



## Retsu

NIHM said:


> Lols, I guess you forgot the thread already. About the monkeys/apes and comparing types to them and The ESTP miss typing you as an INTP. I also never said you thought of yourself as an INTP, I said you defended yourself well.
> 
> Which now I can't find the thread to link lols.


Oh yeah, of course, I do remember. That one went right over my head, sorry!


----------



## NIHM

Retsu said:


> Oh yeah, of course, I do remember. That one went right over my head, sorry!












Don't mind me, I lurk sometimes.


----------



## Crowbo

yep, no doubt!


----------



## Retsu

Yep


----------



## SpaceMan

To chin or not to chin. That is not the question.

ENTP

Rip

Retsu is still a xxTJ


----------



## Retsu

Thank u

Considering multiple possibilities? Obviously correctly typed and using Ne.


----------



## SpaceMan

@Retsu

:thinking: I remember thinking that you were P over J once. Now I'm pretty sure that you're a J. T seems natural as well.

If I had to guess, I would say Introvert over Extro (subject to change). All of this is based on dichotomy.

But by adding the functions into the mix, I'm worried that you're a thinker dom (Te or Ti) over perceiver dom (Si or Ni). In addition, this still leaves your type open to the possibility that you're a P over J. 

This leads to the following:
- ExTJ
- IxTP

But based on dichotomies:
- IxTJ

The type of perceiving function is still unclear (N vs S)


----------



## Retsu

SpaceMan said:


> @*Retsu*
> 
> :thinking: I remember thinking that you were P over J once. Now I'm pretty sure that you're a J. T seems natural as well.
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say Introvert over Extro (subject to change). All of this is based on dichotomy.
> 
> But by adding the functions into the mix, I'm worried that you're a thinker dom (Te or Ti) over perceiver dom (Si or Ni). In addition, this still leaves your type open to the possibility that you're a P over J.
> 
> This leads to the following:
> - ExTJ
> - IxTP
> 
> But based on dichotomies:
> - IxTJ
> 
> The type of perceiver is still unclear (N vs S)


I thought that I was a P myself, when I was more invested in dichotomy. A lot of people said I vibe as ISTP or ISTx or IxTP. I would also say Introvert over Extrovert based on dichotomy. 

I know I don't use Ti. Whenever I read a description of Ti's subjective logic, it seems a bit ridiculous to me. Not to discredit Ti users, by any means, it's just when people say "subjective logic" I just can't see how there can be such a thing, or the flipside of Fe = objective ethics. Neither of those terms make sense to me in any capacity, just as the opposite probably doesn't make sense for you. It's the one thing I haven't doubted in quite some time.

Thinking dom could be possible, but I think I'm Pi dom just for the fact that I don't jump in with Te first in any situation - I'll always hang back and observe first. I think Ni based on the fact I just don't use Si or Ne. I thought I was an Si user, but Ne just isn't present in me at all. Now that my personality has matured, I also tend to act a lot more in line with Ni and inferior Se. I'm shit with money and practical matters and I don't do anything relating to housework unless I set myself an alarm! I've also forgotten to eat many times... I'm not very in touch with my body unless it's really annoying me.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Text accurately written in not sounding like description of shown type.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ExFP seems correct, could be ESFP too.


----------



## SpaceMan

Retsu said:


> I thought that I was a P myself, when I was more invested in dichotomy. A lot of people said I vibe as ISTP or ISTx or IxTP. I would also say Introvert over Extrovert based on dichotomy.
> 
> I know I don't use Ti. Whenever I read a description of Ti's subjective logic, it seems a bit ridiculous to me. Not to discredit Ti users, by any means, it's just when people say "subjective logic" I just can't see how there can be such a thing, or the flipside of Fe = objective ethics. Neither of those terms make sense to me in any capacity, just as the opposite probably doesn't make sense for you. It's the one thing I haven't doubted in quite some time.
> 
> Thinking dom could be possible, but I think I'm Pi dom just for the fact that I don't jump in with Te first in any situation - I'll always hang back and observe first.


Yeah, I remember thinking you were an ISTP, way back then (Se + Ti often looks like Te). The term subjective logic is ridiculous to me as well, along with objective ethics, when speaking of the CJ cognitive functions. IxTJ seems to fit.

But for what it's worth, If you're interested in having things reiterated, check the spoiler below  Maybe my half-baked knowledge may surprise you - or not. idk 


* *





You've probably heard of this one before, but a common method for explaining dynamics of Ji/Pe and Je/P is through deductive and inductive logic. 


* *

















Where: 

Pi finds an observation and generalizes the Je knowledge to form a paradigm (strong/weak arguments -- dynamic in that sense).
Ji derives a theory and makes predictions by Pe to form a verifiable experiment (true/false arguments -- static in this sense).

This is why I like to think that "J" types like to organize ( forming a pattern/model of understanding based on observation ), and P types like to gather ( gather understanding/theory to make predictions ).

So based on this method, the first question that needs an answer to is, do you enjoy gathering over organizing? Be that understanding/thoughts/logic etc. IxTP's can look like strong judgers until you discover their usual behavior. 

From there, I suppose it's easier to find which functions you have (Ti/Pe or Te/Pi), have you tried this method before?

Naturally, there are a great deal of flaws to this reasoning - as it turns something like thinking into black and white. Most people also use both types of reasoning.


----------



## SpaceMan

@Froody Blue Gem 

seems at least like an xNFJ based on impression.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, I believe that xNTP is correct. c: Correctly typed.


----------



## Crowbo

yep!


----------



## Rydori

:thinking:


----------



## Crowbo

hmmmm?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP indeed! Barely any other option available. Yip yip Appa!


----------



## Crowbo

yip


----------



## Highway Nights

Portal joke in avatar. ENTP sounds good to me


----------



## Bastard

Ye


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe ESTP is an accurate typing, yuppers.


----------



## Highway Nights

Secret ESTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Seems like ESTP, not sure if ENTP or ESTP. Seems like an accurate type though.

I'm secretly an ESTJ? OH NO, I HAVE TO TURN MYSELF IN!


----------



## Rydori

prehaps.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I don't see any obvious indication of him being an ISTJ, so I don't know.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## soop

Yeah. Reminds me of an ENTP I know irl actually


----------



## Lunacik

MBTI seems ok to me roud:


----------



## Jaune

Yes, I think INTP works well for you.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes indeed, ISTP. :3


----------



## Crowbo

yippedy yup!


----------



## Jaune

Yuppedy yip!


----------



## danthemanklein

Agree with ISTP.


----------



## Crowbo

Agree with INFP


----------



## Retsu

RGB said:


> INFJ but every now and then your use of words like "love examining possibilities and analyzing" etc. like in a post you wrote on a thread I recently was on makes me wonder if you're INTP, but I've never seen a type me thread or anything. I just see you around sometimes.
> [HR][/HR]NINJAD - Crowbo is surely type: CROW. Alternatively, SMFK.
> [HR][/HR]
> ISTP is just vibe based. I don't really know tbh. Just having fun on a thread. Got a link for your type me thread or something though?


Crowbo is a nice ENTP ^

Yeah I have a video and a questionnaire.

https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1285345-i-made-typing-video.html - Video

https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1279347-checking-healthier-outlook.html - Questionnaire

Both are pretty recent.


----------



## SpaceMan

Retsu said:


> Crowbo is a nice ENTP ^
> 
> Yeah I have a video and a questionnaire.
> 
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1285345-i-made-typing-video.html - Video
> 
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1279347-checking-healthier-outlook.html - Questionnaire
> 
> Both are pretty recent.


After watching the video I genuinely thought Ti. It's the vibe you give when you expand upon your thoughts, that makes me think so. It's like you're considering all angles of thought to an immediate action. 

Already in the first 5 minutes, (first two questions)



> _usually when I write a cover letter, I'll say that I'm reliable, friendly(...) I would write self-sufficient but that usually points to someone who doesn't work well in a team and that doesn't look good on the job (...) I suppose there's nothing wrong with pulling "self reliable" even if I happen to be flaky recently, but that's ok. So I guess then, I just describe myself as someone who is able to actually do the job.
> _


See how you're considering all angles of thought? I suppose anyone would agree with what you're saying here due to the nature of the question (your points make sense), but it's how you provide your thinking that makes It feels like Ti.



> _"I would like to be someone who.
> 
> You know actually
> 
> I used to idealize being high, like tough, I suppose I realize that I'm too much
> of a neurotic to be that person anymore so. I don't see the point in being like
> tough guy, girl anymore, just because it just makes you stand out as a bit of a
> bitch.
> 
> And if you're a bit of a bitch, then you can't really be... I suppose you can't
> really get people to cooperate with you as such."
> _


Maybe not the best idea to mix socionics with MBTI or cognitive functions, but the above quote feels like Se (socio) in action, since Se in socionics has to do with "prescence". 

So if not by means of cognitive functions, I think you're at least ISTP ( ISTj socionics wise ).

--

But I digress. It's my two cents on the topic and I would still like to see what others think.


----------



## Retsu

SpaceMan said:


> After watching the video I genuinely thought Ti. It's the vibe you give when you expand upon your thoughts, that makes me think so. It's like you're considering all angles of thought to an immediate action.
> 
> Already in the first 5 minutes, (first two questions)
> 
> 
> 
> See how you're considering all angles of thought? I suppose anyone would agree with what you're saying here due to the nature of the question (your points make sense), but it's how you provide your thinking that makes It feels like Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not the best idea to mix socionics with MBTI or cognitive functions, but the above quote feels like Se (socio) in action, since Se in socionics has to do with "prescence".
> 
> So if not by means of cognitive functions, I think you're at least ISTP ( ISTj socionics wise ).
> 
> --
> 
> But I digress. It's my two cents on the topic and I would still like to see what others think.


I appreciate your analysis. I'm pretty sure I use Te, though, just because I see descriptions of Ti and Fe as a function pair, as well as individual functions, and I just don't relate to it at all.


----------



## Wisteria

I watched your video questionnaire (I prefer video questionnaires to reading someones answers. Dichotomy wise you're definitely like an IJ. The S/N was hardest to decide on, but IxTJ is a good fit. I thought ISTJ actually, but several minutes of a video isn't enough to know for sure. (I can also relate to some things you said, I've been through a lot of similar experiences).

INTJ could be accurate.


----------



## Retsu

@Wisteria I appreciate you watching it, thank you. I did decide on xxTJ for definite with some flexibility between the four, but realised IxTJ is most likely for me. It is a bit difficult because I do relate to both positive and negative aspects of Ni, but I'm not sure I have that relation to positive elements of Si - I tend to relate to negative ones more when I see Si descriptions. I'd find it hard to believe that my natural way of thinking would cause me so much stress, i.e. sorting out practical details and taking care of the home/meeting responsibilities. All of this does stress me out to a good degree but I'm relieved when it's all done.


----------



## Etiennette

Yes. :tranquillity:


----------



## Jaune

Yes!


----------



## Crowbo

same

yap


----------



## Belledonna

Aye, Entp.


----------



## Crowbo

hmmm


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Definitely an ENTP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP seems right.


----------



## Crowbo

yuppers


----------



## SirCanSir

Retsu said:


> Yeaaah... that's why I never stuck to any of them... I try to be well-rounded as a person so it leads to me being good at most things in dealing with others and solving problems but not great, so it's hard to find what my true, natural strengths are.
> 
> What have I not typed as, now? Ne-dom, ESTP, INxP and ENTJ? My Ne is nonexistent and I use Te-Fi. That's all I can say with certainty.
> 
> Sir I know you want to post and don't know what you think my type is so skip me


Nah i have no idea about the guy above you either 

Well she @Jaune Valjaune is confirmed ISTP though i guess. 
But i thought the same about you at first haha. Well you are a T dom because i think you got inf F. thats all i can go back to again Retssss.


----------



## Crowbo

yaas


----------



## The Lawyer

Yas


----------



## Crowbo

Haven't seen ya in a while

Imma say maybe yes


----------



## SirCanSir

Ofc.


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Retsu

Ye still

Trying this ENTJ for size due to socionics


----------



## Moo Rice

i got no reason to say otherwise


----------



## SirCanSir

INFP seems to fit well from your content.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Definitely seems ENTP. Yes, correct.


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## danthemanklein

Yurrrrrrrrrrrr- I mean... yaaaaaassssssssss


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yeeeeeeperoni! Yeeee! INFP indeed. :3


----------



## Moo Rice

very infj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Pretty sure that's correct.


----------



## Llort

Witch of Oreo said:


> Pretty sure that's correct.


Definitely Ravenclaw!


----------



## Crowbo

hmmm


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

_I think 'Pandora's box' is quite justified_


----------



## Retsu

Unknown is Schrödinger's typing - correct and incorrect


----------



## The Lawyer

100% entj


----------



## iXi

ME WARRIOR! YOU ESTJ! I SMASH..see.. SMASH!!!
GO SLEEP NOW! SLEEP!!! sleepy time z.z.z.z.z


----------



## Retsu

sure

i'm afraid to say no


----------



## The Lawyer

iXi said:


> ME WARRIOR! YOU ESTJ! I SMASH..see.. SMASH!!!
> GO SLEEP NOW! SLEEP!!! sleepy time z.z.z.z.z


Is that the frog talking?

Estp is the correct typing.


----------



## iXi

Its a chamellon.. my god!
Didnt i already tell you ur an ESTJ???


----------



## Retsu

The Lawyer said:


> Is that the frog talking?
> 
> Estp is the correct typing.


The person is ISTP but the frog chameleon is ESTP


----------



## The Lawyer

iXi said:


> Its a chamellon.. my god!
> Didnt i already tell you ur an ESTJ???


Since you're a chameleon you could be any type....I still say ESTP, because only an Se-dom can make this kind of excited posts


----------



## iXi

I could be any type with an axe...


----------



## Retsu

That's true. 

You're ISTP.


----------



## iXi

Acknowledgement from an ENTJ! Life completion 100%
And for you my lady, an ENTJ with a +


----------



## Retsu

ENTJ with a +?


----------



## iXi

You know when someone doesnt get a joke and u have to explain and while doing so midway sentence you say “end my life” he say huh? Then you continue on explaining and he forgets or so you think he forgets but he might be having an existential crisis because that very words you said without you knowing but he’s just so good at not showing it... what were you saying again?


----------



## Retsu

thank u


----------



## iXi

I’m just kidding with you so dont be offended or anything k!
And the ENTJ with a + as A+
You know, full honoray mark


----------



## Retsu

I wasn't offended 

thank u


----------



## SpaceMan

Introverted + Thinker

not sure about the rest. :thinking:


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Lunacik

If you were any more Ne Dominant, you would likely just transcend JCFs.
Ne-Ti.


----------



## Retsu

Definitely accurately typed.


----------



## StinkyBambi

she's an INTP, 100% sure of it


----------



## Lunacik

LCracker said:


> she's an INTP, 100% sure of it


Was this for Retsu or me? Not sure if Ninja'd, times are close.
[HR][/HR]
IT for Retsu, but not INTP.

ExTP for Lil Cracker.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I would say ENFP.


----------



## Moo Rice

still infj


----------



## Crowbo

still infp


----------



## Jaune

Still ENTP.


----------



## Fizzy Laceheart

still istp!


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfp


----------



## Neige Noire

Yes, I believe so. I can see ExTP being an option, but ESTJ seems to suit you the most.


----------



## Retsu

I can see that actually


----------



## Crowbo

st


----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Rydori

Yeet 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfp


----------



## Darkbloom

I'd probably have guessed Se or ExTP just based on vibe but ESTJ doesn't seem wrong


----------



## Retsu

How do you have a socionics type but not enneagram


----------



## Darkbloom

Retsu said:


> How do you have a socionics type but not enneagram


Is that something unusual?


----------



## Retsu

Vixey said:


> Is that something unusual?


A little. I don't think I've seen anyone who doesn't know either one of the other two that knows their socionics.


----------



## Darkbloom

Retsu said:


> A little. I don't think I've seen anyone who doesn't know either one of the other two that knows their socionics.


Socionics is just the one I've been thinking about the most lately and the one people have the strongest opinions on (generally opposed to beta NF )
I am completely lost with mbti though because definitions of Fe are different from socionics, I'm not much like a Se dom, it's more like a toy I tend to either misuse or miss opprtunities to use, doesn't feel like it's the lens through which I view everything, ENFP in mbti I could see but socionics Ne ego is so unrelatable to me that I have a hard time seeing Ne dom even in mbti.


----------



## Retsu

Vixey said:


> Socionics is just the one I've been thinking about the most lately and the one people have the strongest opinions on (generally opposed to beta NF )
> I am completely lost with mbti though because definitions of Fe are different from socionics, I'm not much like a Se dom, it's more like a toy I tend to either misuse or miss opprtunities to use, doesn't feel like it's the lens through which I view everything, ENFP in mbti I could see but socionics Ne ego is so unrelatable to me that I have a hard time seeing Ne dom even in mbti.


What they represent are different between the two systems. It's possible to be two seemingly unrelated types.


----------



## Jaune

I agree with the person who said ST for you, although probably not ESTP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe that ISTP is correct.


----------



## Firelily

VirtualInsanity said:


> Yeah I got that when I asked for a title xD
> 
> *kisses you with my inferior Fe* Night, Koftacakes.


I would say you are an ISFP?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I am leaning towards ENFP/ne from what I have seen but either ENFP or ESFP seems like they could work.


----------



## SirCanSir

Yep right, you got a lot of Ni road for your Fe ahead of you.



Firelily said:


> to true lol
> i havent updated yet
> unknown we from the days i wasnt sure is i was ESFP or ENFP


You like playing around dont you? You playful kitten.
Im sure you left it unknown on purpose to check the waters on forums like these.


----------



## Max

Firelily said:


> I would say you are an ISFP?


Why do you think ISFP? That's interesting and would like an analysis on that, past vibes


----------



## Firelily

SirCanSir said:


> Yep right, you got a lot of Ni road for your Fe ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You like playing around dont you? You playful kitten.
> Im sure you left it unknown on purpose to check the waters on forums like these.


Sircansir are you flirting with me :shocked: :skeleton:


----------



## Moo Rice

not sure about it


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No idea at the moment



VirtualInsanity said:


> Go to bed, you ENTP Kofta ye


Says Mr. 6am er lol ; P


----------



## Firelily

VirtualInsanity said:


> Why do you think ISFP? That's interesting and would like an analysis on that, past vibes


i think this because you seem to me to view the world through personal ethics indicating the high use of FI while interacting with people using se


I would say yeee to ESTP for Enigma


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Firelily said:


> to true lol
> i havent updated yet
> unknown was from the days i wasnt sure is i was ESFP or ENFP


Hiya! I like your avvy on here : )


----------



## Firelily

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Hiya! I like your avvy on here : )


Awww thank you. I love yours -- So you roud:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I agree with ExFP : ) I am still on the fence


----------



## Lunacik

ESTP lol

and agreed, I like your av also @*Firelily*


----------



## Max

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> No idea at the moment
> 
> Says Mr. 6am er lol ; P


Excuse me, it's only 3am at the current moment xD Okay? 



Firelily said:


> i think this because you seem to me to view the world through personal ethics indicating the high use of FI while interacting with people using se


Explain to me how/where those 'personal ethics' exist?


----------



## Firelily

RGB said:


> ESTP lol
> 
> and agreed, I like your av also @*Firelily*


awww thank you RGB :hugs:


----------



## Lunacik

Firelily said:


> awww thank you RGB :hugs:


Np lol
I do think you seem E, I'm surprised you're reconsidering, but that's hard to tell online, too.


----------



## Firelily

RGB said:


> Np lol
> I do think you seem E, I'm surprised you're reconsidering, but that's hard to tell online, too.


yeah same. :happy:


----------



## Firelily

VirtualInsanity said:


> Excuse me, it's only 3am at the current moment xD Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me how/where those 'personal ethics' exist?


for started all you stories :laughing:


----------



## Max

Firelily said:


> for started all you stories :laughing:


... That makes zero sense. Sorry xD


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Firelily said:


> yeah same. :happy:


Originally,in just text,before real interaction, I thought IxFP. Then speaking/interacting, you appear more ExFP. I think you may be well developed in other functions and that is what is throwing me off. You are to the point and even with others, you broke things down the way I would and wanted it to the point, 15 minutes of someone else explaining it, less than 60 seconds of you explaining and I got it.


----------



## Crowbo

likely Fi dom. It's good bro:crazy:

ninjad XD ESTP for @ENIGMA 4.0


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Incomplete accurate. ^


----------



## Retsu

VirtualInsanity said:


> Some variant of Ne.


Surprising to be certain. Why?


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> Surprising to be certain. Why?


Just how they post. How they phrase things. You know?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Retsu said:


> Surprising to be certain. Why?


Their explanations can't be trusted. Just look at the username.


----------



## Lunacik

I think VI was trying to type Benevolent

ENFP 7 for Benevolent
Retsu is probably ISTJ, I think
VI is of course an ISTP


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Max

@Retsu , @RGB was right. Was trying to type BBB.


----------



## Retsu

VirtualInsanity said:


> @*Retsu* , @*RGB* was right. Was trying to type BBB.


Yeah, didn't seem quite right for me.  

It was an hour after mine so that's why I didn't think it was for BBB.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

RGB said:


> Yes
> 
> What's with STPs and derailing?


What is with the constant personalty type change in is the above accurately typed thread? Figure out yours first. Is that on topic enough?


----------



## Lunacik

ESTP



ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> What is with the constant personalty type change in is the above accurately typed thread? Figure out yours first. Is that on topic enough?


Yeah, ok. Whatever. Lol.


----------



## danthemanklein

INTP is correct!


----------



## Moo Rice

yes to infp


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Jaune

Undoubtedly.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Moo Rice

sure





















AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!​


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## SirCanSir

Yeah Ne*Bro*


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I can see Ne.


----------



## SirCanSir

No Idea but probably Ti vibes.





SpaceMan said:


> *Dear RGB,*
> [HR][/HR]
> Haha, damnit.
> 
> I figured at least one of you two to pounce on the opportunity to call me an extrovert
> 
> I'm leaving the option open, since it could be, but I'm not convinced though :thinking:
> 
> I also agree with all my results on "extroversion" apart from _"gregariousness"_ being on the 89th percentile. Google tells me that gregarious means "being fond of company" and "sociable" - while I believe this is true (dunno about sociable), I'm not like _"89th percentile sure"_ that this is true. I'm guessing that the results are a bit inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> But everything else seems to fit the bill.  Also my _"activity"_ appears to be low for an extrovert, seeing that I'm only on the 36th percentile.
> 
> But who knows
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> 
> *Dear SirCanSir,*
> [HR][/HR]
> Hahah, piss off  I'm not old!
> 
> INTP Type 7 wouldn't be too crazy, imo :thinking: . Apparently ENTP type 9's is a thing, and they're out there.
> 
> [Re:Link]. ENTP Type 9 Discussion Thread.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *SKIP ME*
> 
> *Yours sincerely,
> Spaceman*
> 
> *P.S.*
> If you're wondering, yes I'm playing around with the "fonts" and "horizontal line breaks" that RGB is messing around with. And yes, I spent a long time trying to edit this post so that it looks like a letter.


Yeah i dont disagree then 9 ENTPs are a thing, its just the 1 wing or the 1 in general that seems weird, because its somewhat Fi related. Anyway if they are around, you could very easily be one of them, with just more points in ambiversion. its not like being ENTP makes you social thot instantly.


----------



## Crowbo

Appa, yip yip!


----------



## Wisteria

Yes


----------



## Bastard

Yes!


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## SpaceMan

Yup


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yup, I would say INTP is correct.


----------



## B3LIAL

All I have to go on really is signature and user name and a couple of pics. You seem abstract enough to be considered an Intuitive. 

The pictures and signature make me belief probably INF. Not so sure about INFJ, but it's close enough.


----------



## danthemanklein

I would INTJ fits you pretty well, but I gotta say, that approach to typing seems pretty sketchy to me...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yip


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yeepers! ISFP is correct.


----------



## B3LIAL

danthemanklein said:


> *I would INTJ fits* you pretty well, but I gotta say, *that approach to typing seems pretty sketchy to me..*.


----------



## Neige Noire

Yes, I think so.


----------



## Darkbloom

doesn't seem wrong


----------



## Max

Vixey said:


> doesn't seem wrong


You are some sorta Fe-Se type.


----------



## Darkbloom

VirtualInsanity said:


> You are some sorta Fe-Se type.


What makes you think that?


----------



## SirCanSir

Maybe


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes,

ENTP es correcto. :3


----------



## Darkbloom

I would say you vibe more like a Si/Ne type, but I don't know you very well


----------



## Lunacik

ESFJ??? 
SF still anyway


----------



## SirCanSir

Wow double yes ENFJ girl. Or is it ENFP. i think its probably one of those.


----------



## Lunacik

Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding

I still have lingering suspicions about Sx/So vs So/Sx rn though.


----------



## SirCanSir

RGB said:


> Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding
> 
> I still have lingering suspicions about Sx/So vs So/Sx rn though.


Why rn though. Because i started doubting it myself?


----------



## Lunacik

SirCanSir said:


> Why rn though. Because i started doubting it myself?


I mentioned it before you said you doubted it, if you recall. It was something you said on Discord that made me stop and take a step back for a minute..."wait, that's more So/Sx..." if you want me to pull it up just let me know on DC and I will.

*SKIP ME*


----------



## SirCanSir

RGB said:


> I mentioned it before you said you doubted it, if you recall. It was something you said on Discord that made me stop and take a step back for a minute..."wait, that's more So/Sx..." if you want me to pull it up just let me know on DC and I will.
> 
> *SKIP ME*


Yeah pull it up, its gonna be interesting


----------



## Fohra

SirCanSir said:


> Wow double yes ENFJ girl. Or is it ENFP. i think its probably one of those.


Wrong. I’m Typeless.


----------



## SirCanSir

No if you are here you are only lifeless. Types will be forced on you so there is no way you can be typeless.


----------



## Fohra

SirCanSir said:


> No if you are here you are only lifeless. Types will be forced on you so there is no way you can be typeless.


So, you’re lifeless! Now I know why you’re here. Is Belgium that boring?


----------



## SirCanSir

Fohra said:


> So, you’re lifeless! Now I know why you’re here. Is Belgium that boring?



Heh I wouldnt know. Is uk boring though?


----------



## Fohra

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you’re lifeless! Now I know why you’re here. Is Belgium that boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh I wouldnt know. Is uk boring though?
Click to expand...

Let’s ask @LCracker


----------



## Retsu

I am also from UK and my city is okay.

Hometown was dreary and boring, tho.


----------



## SirCanSir

Fohra said:


> Let’s ask @LCracker


Ugh you just invited a terrorist. You shall also be held responsible. 
Ill try to find a punishment that goes well with your zodiac sign.


----------



## Max

SirCanSir said:


> Ugh you just invited a terrorist. You shall also be held responsible.
> Ill try to find a punishment that goes well with your zodiac sign.


This specimen is a clear ENTP- we can see the Ne ooze out through a filter of complimentary Ti, which in turn tosses out random stuff to the public around it in the form of Tert Fe, which is finished off by--I forget--oh yeah Inferior Si.


----------



## SirCanSir

VirtualInsanity said:


> This specimen is a clear ENTP- we can see the Ne ooze out through a filter of complimentary Ti, which in turn tosses out random stuff to the public around it in the form of Tert Fe, which is finished off by--I forget--oh yeah Inferior Si.


Such a rich and satisfying explanation you Kofta ISTP Josh fanboi.


----------



## Max

SirCanSir said:


> Such a rich and satisfying explanation you Kofta ISTP Josh fanboi.


That's how you satisfy an ENTP guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Aren't you the one who wants to keep it simple? You're typed correctly as ISTP, you can leave now, lol.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

If you look closely in that pile of leaves? You can make out the faint outline of the letters...













N


















































O.


----------



## Fohra

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s ask @LCracker
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh you just invited a terrorist. You shall also be held responsible.
> Ill try to find a punishment that goes well with your zodiac sign.
Click to expand...

Try me..


----------



## SirCanSir

ENFx



Fohra said:


> Try me..


Oh... Can I? h: :blushed:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

*grins* Flirty, ENTP...will you two get a room already! :Smilies3:


----------



## Jaune

Yep, ESTP sounds right.


----------



## Fohra

SirCanSir said:


> ENFx
> 
> 
> 
> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try me..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... Can I? <img src="http://www.tennisforum.com/images/smilies/oh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="oh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/blushed.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Blushed" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Lunacik

Lol


----------



## SirCanSir

hipster INTP with shity av tastes.





Fohra said:


> No.












Ughh that hurt. :crying:


----------



## Retsu

Rip

Ye


----------



## Wisteria

my impression was ISTJ, but I guess ExTJs aren't that extroverted socially.


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ sounds fine.


----------



## Lunacik

ISTP


SirCanSir said:


> hipster INTP with shity av tastes.


What's wrong with you, don't you like moustaches?

You weren't ragging on my av tastes when I used this one, you oaf


----------



## SirCanSir

RGB said:


> ISTP
> 
> What's wrong with you, don't you like moustaches?
> 
> You weren't ragging on my av tastes when I used this one, you oaf



Put it on again and i might stop raging then:smug:


----------



## Lunacik

SirCanSir said:


> Put it on again and i might stop raging then:smug:


Or I could always change to the hairy guy when you complain too much


----------



## SirCanSir

RGB said:


> Or I could always change to the hairy guy when you complain too much


Id probably report you for bleeding my eyes.


----------



## BlackPanther101

absolutely


----------



## Lunacik

Too few posts, and can't even vibe type bc no pfp



SirCanSir said:


> Id probably report you for bleeding my eyes.


Don't deny it. You'd like it.


----------



## Crowbo

Correcto


----------



## SirCanSir

Bro Cult once again



RGB said:


> Too few posts, and can't even vibe type bc no pfp
> 
> 
> Don't deny it. You'd like it.


I can defenitely live without that terrorising my dreams.


----------



## Darkbloom

can't even think of a good alternative


----------



## Jaune

I would say so.


----------



## Neige Noire

Yes. The only other alternative I see is Fi-dom, but I think it is highly unlikely. So, yeah - ISTP.


----------



## Lunacik

Oh, I remember you
I can't suggest anything better than ISFP right now


----------



## Jaune

Yes.

I lean toward 6 as your second fix, although I don't really have a specific reason why.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNFP seems right. Could be ENFP or INFP.


----------



## Jaune

INFJ makes sense, yep.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Hmm, vibes more Leo than Ralph.


----------



## SirCanSir

wow ENFP type 8. You are edgy.

socionics SLI? :thinking:

Something seems to be so wrong here.


----------



## Darkbloom

You already know you're an ENTP :dry:


----------



## Llort

Enfp is your avatar. Therefore you are enfp or istj


----------



## SpaceMan

Possibly :thinking:


----------



## Jaune

I would say so.


----------



## Wisteria

Wait you're INTP? I wouldn't have guessed that. idk if that's accurate.

:ninja:

Yes for the above, could also see ISFP.


----------



## Lunacik

I think more ISTJ.


----------



## SirCanSir

an INTP slav squating












Vixey said:


> You already know you're an ENTP :dry:


Hmm. 

I guess im mainly having fun around here trying to type others.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I might guess xNFP.


----------



## Firelily

i'm sure you are :happy:


----------



## Jaune

Enneagram is correct.

I'd say xxFP but not ESFP.


----------



## Firelily

yes i think ISTP :tongue:


----------



## SirCanSir

NFP is certain. Need more info for your E v I. 

I think you can keep your type though your behavior and your way of focusing on people could easily apply to ENFPs


----------



## Darkbloom

SirCanSir said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I guess im mainly having fun around here trying to type others.


Then I'm assuming I can use you to get free typings for myself, guilt free :kitteh:


(ENTP)


----------



## Lunacik

No, not an N. ESFJ 2w3


----------



## Darkbloom

RGB said:


> No, not an N. ESFJ 2w3


But what makes me 'not an N'?


----------



## Darkbloom

Aren't ENxJ's the most "sensor-ish" N's?


----------



## SilentScream

Vixey said:


> Sure, curious to hear what you think!


Cool. Give me a day to collect and gather my thoughts and I will. I work best when I leave myself room to procrastinate a little since I'm caught up in something else right now


----------



## Lunacik

Jawz said:


> @*RGB* - Yes, I'm AG. Your wall is for friends only so I'm posting here instead assuming that this is why you wanted to know


Ahh, I think I have my wall blocked from everyone actually, and you're on my friend list. Thanks, was just curious. I'd be curious as to why I seem Ti Dom also, if you feel like PMing it...but if you don't feel like it then don't worry about it. I'm settled on my type permanently either way anyways, the INFJ thing was a confused phase. I typed as INTP for a while before that.

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Darkbloom

RGB not sure but I'm fine with INTP if you are
Jawz seems correct, and take as much time as you need


----------



## Darkbloom

I feel like I'm terrible at Se though :/
Are there any good Se descriptions/questions I could answer?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Unsure how I feel about this beach outfit.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ExFP of some sort, I can see quite a bit of ne or at least I get that vibe. ENFP seems about correct.


----------



## Neige Noire

For sure.


----------



## Darkbloom

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Unsure how I feel about this beach outfit.


You are wearing fur in a sink so 



NocturnalElement I don't know you well enough to be sure but ISFP seems good
Btw I like your new avatar


----------



## SpaceMan

mmmmmm, I don't think you're an ENFJ :thinking2:

It's your signature that throws me off, assuming that it's something you relate to. I think you're Fe though and I could imagine you having Si :thinking2:

It's vibe though... and a strong assessment based on the signature alone O_O, lol. idk.


----------



## Darkbloom

SpaceMan said:


> mmmmmm, I don't think you're an ENFJ :thinking2:
> 
> It's your signature that throws me off, assuming that it's something you relate to. I think you're Fe though and I could imagine you having Si :thinking2:
> 
> It's vibe though... and a strong assessment based on the signature alone O_O, lol. idk.


Why does my signature throw you off?


----------



## Lunacik

Gonna go with xNTP with an E lean atm for Space.


----------



## Retsu

INFP? Not sure :O


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Maybe?


----------



## Moo Rice

no reason to say otherwise


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP definitely seems correct. The vibe definitely fits and based on posts.


----------



## Lunacik

Nothing against INFJ.


Retsu said:


> INFP? Not sure :O


Oh, could you actually see it as possible?


----------



## SirCanSir

Yes so INFP, can see the feelings overflowing...

Are you trolling again? Put the Fi back where you found it. 
Give it a rest you are Ti af...



RGB said:


> Gonna go with xNTP with an E lean atm for Space.


Dammit, space didnt reply to this, i wanted to mess with his type


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yep...How have you been Sir?


----------



## SirCanSir

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Yep...How have you been Sir?


good, in the middle of my exams right now :sad: so not so good afterall...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> good, in the middle of my exams right now :sad: so not so good afterall...


Get off of here and study!


----------



## Darkbloom

SpaceMan said:


> Sir is ENTP
> 
> Ne-chan
> 
> 
> 
> The song and the expressions you singled out are two different things though :thinking2:
> 
> Going by vibe, that song has Socionics Alpha vibes. I could imagine the singer is an ENTP with his jestery lyrics. Lol, not that it matters.
> --
> You don't like xSFJ? You're welcome to type me as one if that makes you feel better as I am still considering it for myself. I think they're cool roud:


(also not my song choice,someone showed it to me and instead of listening I went to read the lyrics lol and I loved those two together)

I like SFJ a lot but I don't know how it fits with my lack of Si AND Se 


ISFJ for you 
(could see it actually, you seem like either an extrovert or an introvert with higher Fe to me)


----------



## SpaceMan

Vixey said:


> (also not my song choice,someone showed it to me and instead of listening I went to read the lyrics lol and I loved those two together)
> 
> I like SFJ a lot but I don't know how it fits with my lack of Si AND Se


I don't think there is a lack of Si :thinking2: 

In fact, I feel like your response reaffirmed it by expressing your love for those lyrics. 



> ISFJ for you
> (could see it actually, you seem like either an extrovert or an introvert with higher Fe to me)


Yup, a lot of people pin me on having high usage of Fe and claim my enneagram to be type 9, and that I'm an extrovert.


----------



## SirCanSir

Nice Av space. 

As one of those people, ENTP 7w6 9w1 3w2 So/sx for you :smug:


----------



## SpaceMan

SirCanSir said:


> Nice Av space.
> 
> As one of those people, ENTP 7w6 9w1 3w2 So/sx for you :smug:


Hahahahha xD

That precision. Your Ti pheromones are showing  But you've got it all wrong, I'm telling you!
--
Edit: ENTP, I forgot to type.


----------



## Lunacik

Your processing is at times INTP-ish in functions, but also at times higher Fe and Ne. Interaction wise, you come off as ENTP. You could be INTP with high Agreeableness and more towards the E than the average INTP. In functions I'd suggest ENTP probably, and in dichotomies...well, if I go by Big 5 then still ENTP.

Edit: I also like your new av, Space.
[HR][/HR]


SirCanSir said:


> Yep I was just trying to make a random point. My Ti didnt see as far as yours did heh.


It's ok, and I know it's something you already knew, I was partly pointing it out for others on this thread to know. Don't worry, my Ne is nonexistent in comparison to yours.


----------



## Darkbloom

Correct I think


----------



## Retsu

Possible. Fe dom seems good.


----------



## SpaceMan

Retsu Te, somewhere and somehow stacked. I've accepted it - no Ti for u.



RGB said:


> Your processing is at times INTP-ish in functions, but also at times higher Fe and Ne. Interaction wise, you come off as ENTP. You could be INTP with high Agreeableness and more towards the E than the average INTP. In functions I'd suggest ENTP probably, and in dichotomies...well, if I go by Big 5 then still ENTP.
> 
> Edit: I also like your new av, Space.
> [HR][/HR]
> (...)


Those are fair points and I am weighing them (heavily) don't get me wrong. :thinking:

I just I keep thinking that my personality doesn't match up to how I've experienced other ENTP's. Especially being a type 9w1, to which Sir argues 7w6. Maybe I'm blind.


----------



## Ecchi

I think so.

----------

I taunted my friends before.
I got banned on a number of sites for being too lewd.
I get expensive merchandise as soon as I want it.
I stay up late randomly.


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, the information you provided is pretty ESTP + 7 (along with almost everything else I've seen of you).


----------



## Crowbo

yeep


----------



## SirCanSir

Correct.


----------



## Darkbloom

Correct ^_^


----------



## Jaune

Possibly. You do underestimate your sensing though, it seems.


----------



## Darkbloom

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Possibly. You do underestimate your sensing though, it seems.


In what way?



(ISxP for you)
(but skip me)


----------



## Jaune

I saw what you posted in "Write Anything About Yourself & Type The Person Above You." It seemed very Si to me, I hadn't seen much of your Si until I read that. I'll reply to you about it in that thread right now.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Even when I do struggle, bragging becomes difficult. Better to be humble and to continue up the ladder.


----------



## Crowbo

yeep


----------



## Lunescope

yes


----------



## Jaune

You vibe as more Fi than Fe, but I do not know you and ISFJ could very well be correct.

Looking through your posts though, why not INFP?


----------



## Lunescope

(I have considered INFP and almost every introverted type a lot, but I feel a constant pull towards ISFJ. I think I also have Si stronger, and inferior Ne fits. I'd consider ISTJ more, but I have no Te haha)


----------



## Rydori

Probs 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I accept.


----------



## Crowbo

I also accept


----------



## Jaune

I would like to add to the acceptance.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hold it right there, fiend.


----------



## Llort

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hold it right there, fiend.


Yes! He is accurately typed


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yeep yeep yeeperonis! No other option on this green primarily watery world orbiting the sun but ne ti. ENTP is correct.


----------



## Crowbo

correcto mundo


----------



## catharsiis

Yeah


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Lunacik

eyup


----------



## Llort

Enochs Sister said:


> This website is terrible.


Mistype! 

PWNED because you insulted PerC!

I’ve loved PerC in one way or another for the past eight years!


----------



## Jaune

haha yes


----------



## Neige Noire

Yes


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

uh yup


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Could be ENFP. I could also see ENTP. Seems generally accurate though.


----------



## Jaune

Sure.

I miss your brother by the way lol.


----------



## SirCanSir

very Se interests


----------



## SpaceMan

Oui Oui


----------



## BroNerd

I think ENTP is more likely than INTP.


----------



## Jaune

Hard to say, but you're either that or NTP.


----------



## SirCanSir

Istp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yee boi. Always there when I need me some Ne.


----------



## Ecchi

Yes. Especially because of the "this user is a lolicon." INTJs, so I've heard, are the most resilient towards the judgement of others.


----------



## Moo Rice

very much right


----------



## Jaune

Yep, everything looks right.


----------



## SpaceMan

Yess.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yup, xNTP is right.


----------



## Wisteria

Yes, not sure about enneagram though


----------



## Jaune

Yep, both MBTI and enneagram sound right.


----------



## Lunacik

I'd say you definitely seem like a 4 core, but 4w3 in WoE is more concerned w social image dynamics while 4w5 is more involved in their internal landscapes. Maybe 4w5? You post things like those gifs in that one Discord server pretty openly.


----------



## Ecchi

yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe ESTP is a good fit.


----------



## Bastard

Who are you?

"Ravenpuff." Yeah, INFJ or INFP. Probs the latter.


----------



## Lunacik

Yes.
Wait...wheres your big green tractor?
I cant believe youre an ESTP anymore without this...


----------



## SirCanSir

unknown... i think its known.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Ne to Ti to Fe down to the inferior si. All working together. Yes Sir, ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

Yep, you're a great example of NF, and I can't argue with the J because you have great Fe.


----------



## SpaceMan

ISTP from what I recall. 

Glancing at your SEI-Si makes me doubt what I know :thinking2:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Maybe


----------



## Jaune

SpaceMan said:


> ISTP from what I recall.
> 
> Glancing at your SEI-Si makes me doubt what I know :thinking2:


Yeah, it's weird to me too. Long story short, I really don't relate to valuing Se based on Socionics descriptions (which is different from MBTI Se from my understanding), but I still relate to valuing Ti/Fe. I could very well be wrong.

Anyways, you're definitely xNTP and that tritype seems correct as well.

And Enigma is correct.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yup, ISTP is a good fit.


----------



## SirCanSir

correct.


----------



## Moo Rice

my answer is yes


----------



## Jaune

Yeah. Sometimes you seem kinda like a T, but that's probably since you're a 5w6.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Feels off.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I see an F type being accurate. I would think that ExFP seems more accurate based on vibes and posts but I could be wrong.


----------



## Crowbo

Yup


----------



## Jaune

Yeah.


----------



## Crowbo

yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yee! ENTP incarnate.


----------



## Crowbo

yip yip


----------



## Darkbloom

yes


----------



## Jaune

I see it.


----------



## SirCanSir

Yes

gender is incorrect.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Spelling error.


----------



## Temizzle

Isfj 1? Seems off. We’re t you infj before?


----------



## Crowbo

Yep


----------



## SirCanSir

always


----------



## Darkbloom

same


----------



## Llort

Vixey said:


> same


ESE. Woman in pic I have decisively typed LII. And woman is her ideal and aspiration, therefore duala.

Vixey has been typed as a definitive ESE


----------



## Darkbloom

Llort said:


> ESE. *Woman in pic I have decisively typed LII. *And woman is her ideal and aspiration, therefore duala.
> 
> Vixey has been typed as a definitive ESE


why?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yea


----------



## Temizzle

Yes. 6w5


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ExTJ cp6


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> ExTJ cp6


Why?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> Why?


Not buying the whole 8 thing, seems pretty forced. Also I don't really see how you're N but ENTJs are the least intuitive Ns imo


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> Not buying the whole 8 thing, seems pretty forced. Also I don't really see how you're N but ENTJs are the least intuitive Ns imo


Hmm well.. other than personally identifying with 8 over 6 across all descriptions I’ve read, having my close loved ones all agree individually that I am an 8 (some have suggested 3 or 4 as alternatives but still agreed 8 was the clear core), and having dated a number of 6s seeing clear differences in the way we operate, I’ve also... 

1. Had a 1 hour typing consultation with Katherine Fauvre who typed me as an sx 8w9
2. Visited the Enneagram Explorations center in Menlo Park, CA where I was typed twice in separate rounds by a group of 3 enneagram experts each round who both individually placed me at 8, but also suggested I explore 9. 

I could entertain a more compelling case for 9. 

The funny thing is when it comes to ExTJ, I’m most comfortable with identifying with ‘N’ than any of the other letters in that lineup. From age 6, it was clear I was an N First and foremost, before any other letter. 

Seems you have your impression of me a little mixed up.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> Hmm well.. other than personally identifying with 8 over 6 across all descriptions I’ve read, having my close loved ones all agree individually that I am an 8 (some have suggested 3 or 4 as alternatives but still agreed 8 was the clear core), and having dated a number of 6s seeing clear differences in the way we operate, I’ve also...
> 
> 1. Had a 1 hour typing consultation with Katherine Fauvre who typed me as an sx 8w9
> 2. Visited the Enneagram Explorations center in Menlo Park, CA where I was typed twice in separate rounds by a group of 3 enneagram experts each round who both individually placed me at 8, but also suggested I explore 9.
> 
> I could entertain a more compelling case for 9.
> 
> The funny thing is when it comes to ExTJ, I’m most comfortable with identifying with ‘N’ than any of the other letters in that lineup. From age 6, it was clear I was an N First and foremost, before any other letter.
> 
> Seems you have your impression of me a little mixed up.


Katherine Fauvre typed you as an 8? Now I'm convinced :laughin:


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> Katherine Fauvre typed you as an 8? Now I'm convinced :laughin:


Well when all internal and external sources point to one thing, clearly that thing is not true am I right?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> Well when all internal and external sources point to one thing, clearly that thing is not true am I right?


Relax, I'm just poking fun. Katherine Fauvre is pretty bad. I mean she types herself as an 8. And if people are telling you you're either 8 or 9 than it means they either don't know what they're talking about cause those two types are opposites. Or even if you're an 8 you'd be a weak one. This thread is about whether or not you think the person above is typed correctly. You ain't supposed to get defensive.


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> Relax, I'm just poking fun. Katherine Fauvre is pretty bad. I mean she types herself as an 8. And if people are telling you you're either 8 or 9 than it means they either don't know what they're talking about cause those two types are opposites. Or even if you're an 8 you'd be a weak one. This thread is about whether or not you think the person above is typed correctly. You ain't supposed to get defensive.


No defense here, I’m interested in this conversation. 

That is fine, Katherine may be one bad source, personally I think she is quite good, my conversation. With her was fruitful and made a lot of sense. Still, it does not make the Jenga tower crumble. 

The 8 vs. 9 discussion is more common than you’d imagine, particularly when discussing 8w9s vs 9w8s. They are lookalike types. Don’t believe there is such a thing as a weak 8. The consensus I’ve come to regarding this distinction is in the discussion of conflict: 
If faced with the dilemma of confronting a loved one or people in general about something that bothers you and risking losing them vs. shoving what bothers you in order to avoid that risk, an 8 would choose the former and 9 would choose the latter. Obviously there are one - off cases, but the general pattern and instinct is what counts. 

I certainly fit in the former as it’s happened to me many many times in my life as an obvious pattern.

Edit: which was actually not an obvious pattern to me until I was pointed out about it or asked a question. Then I think back on my life history and noticed how much that has happened.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Temizzle said:


> No defense here, I’m interested in this conversation.
> 
> That is fine, Katherine may be one bad source, personally I think she is quite good, my conversation. With her was fruitful and made a lot of sense. Still, it does not make the Jenga tower crumble.
> 
> The 8 vs. 9 discussion is more common than you’d imagine, particularly when discussing 8w9s vs 9w8s. They are lookalike types. Don’t believe there is such a thing as a weak 8. The consensus I’ve come to regarding this distinction is in the discussion of conflict:
> If faced with the dilemma of confronting a loved one or people in general about something that bothers you and risking losing them vs. shoving what bothers you in order to avoid that risk, an 8 would choose the former and 9 would choose the latter. Obviously there are one - off cases, but the general pattern and instinct is what counts.
> 
> I certainly fit in the former as it’s happened to me many many times in my life as an obvious pattern.
> 
> Edit: which was actually not an obvious pattern to me until I was pointed out about it or asked a question. Then I think back on my life history and noticed how much that has happened.


I see no reason to doubt ENTJ.

What do you think my Enneagram would be?


----------



## Temizzle

Soul Kitchen said:


> I see no reason to doubt ENTJ.
> 
> What do you think my Enneagram would be?


Well from what I recall you used to self-identify as 5w6 which seemed reasonable to me. Are you struggling between certain enneagram types?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Temizzle said:


> Well from what I recall you used to self-identify as 5w6 which seemed reasonable to me. Are you struggling between certain enneagram types?


I don't take the Enneagram seriously as a personality theory; my interest in it is primarily as a mental plaything of sorts, and I've criticised its shortcomings in a post I made earlier this year.

The 5w6 typing was suggested to me by a couple of forumgoers when I had previously asked for my Enneagram, but I've never typed myself as such. I'm convinced I'd be a 5. However, I err towards a 5w4 type.


----------



## Temizzle

Soul Kitchen said:


> I don't take the Enneagram seriously as a personality theory; my interest in it is primarily as a mental plaything of sorts, and I've criticised its shortcomings in a post I made earlier this year.
> 
> The 5w6 typing was suggested to me by a couple of forumgoers when I had previously asked for my Enneagram, but I've never typed myself as such. I'm convinced I'd be a 5. However, I err towards a 5w4 type.


Mmm I see, and you make some reasonable points in your post. I will agree that all things Enneagram should be taken with a grain of salt. 

Personally, I use Enneagram as a tool for self-observation and also as an added dimension when observing people. I tend to quickly take note of someone's general personality patterns when I meet them and it becomes a fact similar to height and weight (also numbers which should be taken with a grain of salt). 

If my friend is trying to describe someone they know to me based on certain patterns or stories, I can usually get a good sense for that person, but if you also say "Oh and I think their enneagram is ___ " then it puts another level of understanding and I can instantly begin to put the story into a more cohesive picture. Because ... each enneagram type acts as an archetype and if multiple people can observe a certain person as a certain archetype, it makes the understanding of that person deeper. Especially when we are discussing topics such as deep inner motives. 

With regards to you, remembering the way you used to interact on this thread and reading your post on the other thread regarding why you disregard the Enneagram as a serious personality system, I see qualities of both 5 and 6 -- the 6 is asking for testable, verifiable proof, statistics, and questions the system as a whole based on inconsistencies. But I can see a 5 core because you seem to combat primarily for knowledge. 

A 5 at their core wants to feel competent and useful, and often the method they use to go about that is by equipping themselves with ample knowledge. 

I feel like a 5 with 4 influence would take some interest in identifying their own persona.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> No defense here, I’m interested in this conversation.
> 
> That is fine, Katherine may be one bad source, personally I think she is quite good, my conversation. With her was fruitful and made a lot of sense. Still, it does not make the Jenga tower crumble.
> 
> The 8 vs. 9 discussion is more common than you’d imagine, particularly when discussing 8w9s vs 9w8s. They are lookalike types. Don’t believe there is such a thing as a weak 8. The consensus I’ve come to regarding this distinction is in the discussion of conflict:
> If faced with the dilemma of confronting a loved one or people in general about something that bothers you and risking losing them vs. shoving what bothers you in order to avoid that risk, an 8 would choose the former and 9 would choose the latter. Obviously there are one - off cases, but the general pattern and instinct is what counts.
> 
> I certainly fit in the former as it’s happened to me many many times in my life as an obvious pattern.
> 
> Edit: which was actually not an obvious pattern to me until I was pointed out about it or asked a question. Then I think back on my life history and noticed how much that has happened.


That's only because of 8w9 and 9w8. Arbitrary combinations. If the enneagram said 2w5 and 5w2 were types there'd be people going back and forth between 5 and 2, Same if 1w7 and 7w1 were types. If you considered a type that is the complete opposite than you can't be a clear 8. Honestly if someone told me they were either an 8 or a 9 I'd interpret that as 6 since 6 could be similar to both.


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> That's only because of 8w9 and 9w8. Arbitrary combinations. If the enneagram said 2w5 and 5w2 were types there'd be people going back and forth between 5 and 2, Same if 1w7 and 7w1 were types. If you considered a type that is the complete opposite than you can't be a clear 8. Honestly if someone told me they were either an 8 or a 9 I'd interpret that as 6 since 6 could be similar to both.


Hmmm... idk this seems like defeatist thinking to me. I don't see why you can't be a clear 8 under those circumstances. I just finished a philosophy class so I like having these types of conversations.


----------



## Bastard

Yeee Boi.
@Aluminum Frost is an example of why Ti doms are ISTJs. :tongue:


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> Hmmm... idk this seems like defeatist thinking to me. I don't see why you can't be a clear 8 under those circumstances. I just finished a philosophy class so I like having these types of conversations.


 If someone says they're 55% E, 55% N, 55% T, and 55% J than that would mean they also have much in common with an ISFP. Which would mean their preferences aren't strong.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Bastard said:


> Yeee Boi.
> 
> @Aluminum Frost is an example of why Ti doms are ISTJs. :tongue:


Last time you said I was an ISFP. Get your story straight boy


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Temizzle said:


> Mmm I see, and you make some reasonable points in your post. I will agree that all things Enneagram should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> Personally, I use Enneagram as a tool for self-observation and also as an added dimension when observing people. I tend to quickly take note of someone's general personality patterns when I meet them and it becomes a fact similar to height and weight (also numbers which should be taken with a grain of salt).
> 
> If my friend is trying to describe someone they know to me based on certain patterns or stories, I can usually get a good sense for that person, but if you also say "Oh and I think their enneagram is ___ " then it puts another level of understanding and I can instantly begin to put the story into a more cohesive picture. Because ... each enneagram type acts as an archetype and if multiple people can observe a certain person as a certain archetype, it makes the understanding of that person deeper. Especially when we are discussing topics such as deep inner motives.
> 
> With regards to you, remembering the way you used to interact on this thread and reading your post on the other thread regarding why you disregard the Enneagram as a serious personality system, I see qualities of both 5 and 6 -- the 6 is asking for testable, verifiable proof, statistics, and questions the system as a whole based on inconsistencies. But I can see a 5 core because you seem to combat primarily for knowledge.
> 
> A 5 at their core wants to feel competent and useful, and often the method they use to go about that is by equipping themselves with ample knowledge.
> 
> I feel like a 5 with 4 influence would take some interest in identifying their own persona.


I find that most of the somewhat useful aspects of the Enneagram system overlap with the MBTI, thus limiting my utility of it.

I don't relate to the "paranoid" aspects of 6, such as feeling as though the world was out to get me, or that the future is a fearful thing to consider. My perceptions of the world are one of fluid processes which occur from one moment to the next, and it's easy for me to live and let live. I also don't relate to the tribalistic loyalty 6s can have to institutions.

As for the 4, I identify as strongly individualistic, although my individuality is somewhat depersonalised. It's autonomy of thought and action that's emphasised, not the special snowflakey 4-ish sense of individuality. Enneagram descriptions often emphasise individuality more in 5w4 than they do in 5w6. In addition, 5s are sometimes exaggerateldly emotionally detached. I may not identify my emotions as being an inseparable part of me as would many 4s, but I feel emotions intensely. Basically, I view my emotions as a storm that sometimes rages inside, but it's something that I am caught in rather than being integral to my conscious experience.

I guess the 4 could be part of a 548 tritype, and maybe 5w6 is what I would be after all.


----------



## Bastard

Aluminum Frost said:


> Last time you said I was an ISFP. Get your story straight boy


ISTJs _are_ Fi doms.


----------



## BlueGunner

Pretty much.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> If someone says they're 55% E, 55% N, 55% T, and 55% J than that would mean they also have much in common with an ISFP. Which would mean their preferences aren't strong.


Depends what system you follow. Don't believe it relates to enneagram. A 6 is a 6 and an 8 is an 8... very different entities. Look alikes on the outside entirely different on the inside. In enneagram, personality pattern emerges because of a maladaptive cycle.



Soul Kitchen said:


> I find that most of the somewhat useful aspects of the Enneagram system overlap with the MBTI, thus limiting my utility of it.
> 
> I don't relate to the "paranoid" aspects of 6, such as feeling as though the world was out to get me, or that the future is a fearful thing to consider. My perceptions of the world are one of fluid processes which occur from one moment to the next, and it's easy for me to live and let live. I also don't relate to the tribalistic loyalty 6s can have to institutions.
> 
> As for the 4, I identify as strongly individualistic, although my individuality is somewhat depersonalised. It's autonomy of thought and action that's emphasised, not the special snowflakey 4-ish sense of individuality. Enneagram descriptions often emphasise individuality more in 5w4 than they do in 5w6. In addition, 5s are sometimes exaggerateldly emotionally detached. I may not identify my emotions as being an inseparable part of me as would many 4s, but I feel emotions intensely. Basically, I view my emotions as a storm that sometimes rages inside, but it's something that I am caught in rather than being integral to my conscious experience.
> 
> I guess the 4 could be part of a 548 tritype, and maybe 5w6 is what I would be after all.


Hmmm yes your 6 reasoning is solid and I believe that is what makes you not a 6 core. 

From what I've read, 5's feel emotions very strongly, but don't know how to process it and are uncomfortable externalizing it. 

Your reasoning for wing 4 still seems like it falls under the umbrella of 5 -- individualized thought. I believe the difference between a 5w4 and 5w6 is that a 5w4 would have a more odd-ball view of the world whereas a 5w6 would have a view that is reliant on solid reasoning, statistics, facts.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> Depends what system you follow. Don't believe it relates to enneagram. A 6 is a 6 and an 8 is an 8... very different entities. Look alikes on the outside entirely different on the inside. In enneagram, personality pattern emerges because of a maladaptive cycle.
> 
> 
> Hmmm yes your 6 reasoning is solid and I believe that is what makes you not a 6 core.
> 
> From what I've read, 5's feel emotions very strongly, but don't know how to process it and are uncomfortable externalizing it.
> 
> Your reasoning for wing 4 still seems like it falls under the umbrella of 5 -- individualized thought. I believe the difference between a 5w4 and 5w6 is that a 5w4 would have a more odd-ball view of the world whereas a 5w6 would have a view that is reliant on solid reasoning, statistics, facts.


No, the logic is the same. If you're relating almost equally to 8 and 9 that would mean you're at most a weak 8.


----------



## Temizzle

Aluminum Frost said:


> No, the logic is the same. If you're relating almost equally to 8 and 9 that would mean you're at most a weak 8.


I disagree. Probably just don't understand the differences / yourself well enough. 

Personally -- not relating almost equally. Never said I did lol.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Temizzle said:


> I disagree. Probably just don't understand the differences / yourself well enough.
> 
> Personally -- not relating almost equally. Never said I did lol.


You said other people said you might be a 9, you're not telling me how it's different. You're just insisting that it is


----------



## Soul Kitchen

The above poster is ISTP.



Temizzle said:


> Hmmm yes your 6 reasoning is solid and I believe that is what makes you not a 6 core.
> 
> From what I've read, 5's feel emotions very strongly, but don't know how to process it and are uncomfortable externalizing it.
> 
> Your reasoning for wing 4 still seems like it falls under the umbrella of 5 -- individualized thought. I believe the difference between a 5w4 and 5w6 is that a 5w4 would have a more odd-ball view of the world whereas a 5w6 would have a view that is reliant on solid reasoning, statistics, facts.


Maybe 6 works differently as a wing than it does as a core type. For what it's worth, I do identify with the scepticism characteristic of 6, which is something you alluded to before.

I possess the self-awareness necessary to identify my emotions, which allows me to distinguish between anger, sadness, and disappointment. However, I don't feel as though these emotions are telling me something important enough that I should base my judgements on them. Labelling my emotions makes it easier to keep them on a leash. I would also feel vulnerable if I ever found myself crying in front of someone. Even this level of discussion about emotions is not something I would normally do outside of the anonymity of an internet forum.

Perhaps there is something to 5w4s being relatively more susceptible to new age bullshit. On the other hand, I could point out that the paranoia from an unhealthy 6 wing could lead 5w6 towards conspiracy theorising. I generally tend to approach any flaky/fringe beliefs with a few grains of salt. Some would argue that my interest in MBTI is an example of such on the basis of it allegedly being a pseudoscience. In my defense, my interest in MBTI pertains mostly towards the dichotomies rather than the functions, which have some empirical support through data, and I'm on the fence over the pseudoscience vs. soft science issue. Other than that, I have pondered the idea of repeating my life over and over through eternal return, but that's a thought experiment. I don't actually believe a demon will curse me into reliving my life. That basically runs the gamut of my fringe interests, really.

P.S. I have an avid interest in the arts, which is a trait commonly associated with 4.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Lunacik

@Soul Kitchen I think 5w4s are a bit more open with their emotions than 5w6s. I realize there's plenty I don't know about you, and I'm sure you identify with 4 for several reasons, but being artistic is insufficient as a point for 4. Unhealthy 4s tend to internalize and amplify negative emotions, and in 5w4 it can sometimes mean someone who delves into dark horrific things, etc. Based on what I know, I'd suggest 5w6 over 5w4...but it's really due to the lack of seeing w4, which could just be concealed or something...
which would make sense for a 5.

Crowbo is still here even though he's typed correctly.


----------



## Darkbloom

@Soul Kitchen from what I've seen here you don't seem w4 to me


RGB maybe


----------



## SirCanSir

hmm I still think its ESFJ.


----------



## Darkbloom

still ENTP


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ is fine for now. Was there another screenshot you wanted to show?


----------



## Darkbloom

Jaune Valjaune said:


> ENFJ is fine for now. Was there another screenshot you wanted to show?



thanks for reminding me 
View attachment 810241

View attachment 810243


----------



## BlueGunner

EXFJ 

Uses Sensing over intuition, but not sure which kind of Sensing.


----------



## Max

Probably. 


I am a koala oooh na na 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Unknown is the most accurate type.

You're probably Se/Ni, harder to figure out if you use Te/Fi or Fe/Ti.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, I believe ISTP is a good fit.


----------



## Crowbo

yep!


----------



## VoodooDolls

most people don't know a shit about MBTI
most people see life as a competition playground and through power in their social relationships
most people try always to underline the worst aspects of your character
the sum of the low IQ opinions of the majority is totally meaningless
in 1998 Zelda didn't have different levels of difficulty, nowadays everyone wants to speedrun on hardest taking 0 hits just to show off and gain followers

i saw it all, your bullshit cannot affect me carl.
NEXT


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Eh,

I'd say xNTP based on vibe but can't be too sure.


----------



## Mammon

seems about right


----------



## SirCanSir

uhm... Who are you? I have a feeling ive met you under a different name. Then again my memory sucks.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ne ti. ENTP lines up well.


----------



## Temizzle

Mhmm


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes


----------



## Moo Rice

i guess so


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Temizzle

Yee


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Mammon

SirCanSir said:


> uhm... Who are you? I have a feeling ive met you under a different name. Then again my memory sucks.


I'm nothing and no one.


----------



## Lunacik

Yes to Crowbo

Mammon is nothing and no one, so must have no type. Jk. You read the WoE, and what I read in the Enneagram forum inclines me to think 6w5 is probably correct, but I can see why youd think 9. Maybe disintegration of you come to doubt 6. It doesnt seem like itd be integration. 6w5 / 694 maybe.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, you are INTP, 96x.


----------



## Temizzle

Hard for me to imagine istp 4. Further, haven’t seen you display much rationalism — not to be taken as an insult, just haven’t seen it yet. I’d doubt the istp part over the 4


----------



## Llort

temizzle said:


> hard for me to imagine istp 4. Further, haven’t seen you display much rationalism — not to be taken as an insult, just haven’t seen it yet. I’d doubt the istp part over the 4


istp


----------



## hemingway

I suppose


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP seems about right.


----------



## mp2

Ravenpuff seems about right :thinking:


----------



## SirCanSir

Probably. 


hmmm going back to mp2? Is it to stick to the past tech or because you want to break the norm.


----------



## Darkbloom

correct


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

This trend is rubbing on me.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes only bc I want to say yes


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Hmm, type _is_ known for being _too_ early or _too_ late...


----------



## Moo Rice

think so


----------



## Neige Noire

yeah


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Without a doubt.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, INTP seems about correct.


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## BroNerd

Yes, you are ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

Same for you


----------



## Lunacik

Same for you.


----------



## Jaune

I think that you're right to be fully settled on MBTI and Core Ennea type.

You seem kinda like INTP 953s I've seen. I've said 6w5 as your first fix before, but I can definitely see 5. Not positive on your heart fix, though.


----------



## Rydori

Yeet 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Wisteria said:


> Crap you know me better than i thought xD lol enfj was troll pick for my profile. I was warming up to it though </3
> 
> Can I ask why you're so certain of S?
> 
> I still think INTJ is possible, INTP fits too I guess.


The way you talk about N things makes me pretty certain of S.

Yeah I would consider INTJ if ditching Herold Grant function stacks, then treating dichotomies and MBTI type descriptions as separate from each other, and only comparing overlap between MBTI dichotomies and Big 5 conscientiousness, lol. But I don't do it that way, so I go by INTP in spite of medium conscientiousness / workaholism and possibly being INTJ in the Step II Facets. I guess I'm mostly going by INTP due to HGF Stacks and type descriptions, bc I am Ti af.


----------



## Darkbloom

Probably
(for both)


----------



## bucolic

ENFJ works.


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yuppers! If not an example of a ne-dom, then I don't know what a ne-dom looks like.


----------



## Temizzle

I can definitely see INFJ 5 from you, though I haven't seen you type too much.


----------



## Jaune

Are you going by ENFJ now? Makes sense to me, coupled with 8 core.


----------



## Temizzle

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Are you going by ENFJ now? Makes sense to me, coupled with 8 core.


Ahaha really? You could buy the polar opposite that easily? I’m entertaining the thought. Sometimes I mix my concept of T with F. 

I can understand that thinkers use logic and external standards to make their decisions but at the same time, underneath that level all thinkers are led by some motivation which is fundamentally emotional — that’s how they pick their goals and standards. I guess I’m exploring where t and f meet. 

My take on you is the same: 4 seems right, don’t know about istp.


----------



## bucolic

ExxJ seems good.


----------



## Rydori

wouldn't know at all.


----------



## Reila

That is one bizarre avatar.

On the type, ISFJ perhaps instead?


----------



## Temizzle

I'll go with ISFP 6 after reviewing your 2 type me threads


----------



## bucolic

ExxJ...unless he participates in a cataclysmic event of some kind.


----------



## Temizzle

bucolic said:


> ExxJ...unless he participates in a cataclysmic event of some kind.


Could you elaborate on why ExxJ? Could you also put forth a best guess on the fill-ins with some sort of reasoning? 

So far ENTP computes for you.


----------



## bucolic

Temizzle said:


> Could you elaborate on why ExxJ? Could you also put forth a best guess on the fill-ins with some sort of reasoning?
> 
> So far ENTP computes for you.


"E" and "J" are based on vibe more than anything (stoic, slightly lofty extrovert), where the N and T aren't very clear. If I had to guess, Thinking seems a bit more pronounced than feeling (Te). But it's difficult to tell if the reasoning is attaching itself to concrete or "N" related things.


----------



## Jaune

Temizzle said:


> Ahaha really? You could buy the polar opposite that easily? I’m entertaining the thought. Sometimes I mix my concept of T with F.


I don't think that ENFJ and ENTJ are polar opposites. One-letter MBTI changes are pretty easy to buy for most people; the confusion in those cases can be explained pretty easily. I'd be shocked if you considered any other Feeler type. I don't believe I've read your posts about your own cognitive functions so I'm literally just going off of what you say in this thread and other not-so-serious threads. I've also had trouble in the past with determining T and F for other ENxJs so that's just a particularly weak spot for me.



> I can understand that thinkers use logic and external standards to make their decisions but at the same time, underneath that level all thinkers are led by some motivation which is fundamentally emotional — that’s how they pick their goals and standards. I guess I’m exploring where t and f meet.


Yeah, this is part of why I don't find the switch that weird. Thinkers are led by emotional motivation at some level, some more than others. And some feelers just aren't that emotional on the surface so it's hard to tell that they are indeed Fs until they explain it. Interesting exploration. I should read into the same thing lol.



> My take on you is the same: 4 seems right, don’t know about istp.


Thanks, I'm pretty much on the same page but "Unknown" doesn't look good on a profile.

Also skip me, type bucolic.


----------



## Reila

I am not familiar with your posts, I think, though I do have a feeling I should be. Perhaps you changed your username, or something. 

No reasons to question ISTP for now. 

As for Bucolic, I want to believe you have typed yourself ENTP for a couple of months by now? At least I do not remember seeing any other type above your avatar picture. I think I mentioned you lacked the usual "hehe xD memey" personality ENTPs show in the internet, but that it was a poor way of typing someone. I couldn't think of any other arguments to support why I suspect you weren't ENTP at the time, and honestly, I still can't.


----------



## Darkbloom

don't have anything against it


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Darkbloom

:skellie:


----------



## Neige Noire




----------



## Temizzle

Ahaha . . . 

going by @RGBs above reasoning and the i dont really give a fuck meme but here's my quick agreement -- I'd say ISFP. 

I miss having a Historical type in here that we could all use as a punching bag ...


----------



## Crowbo

Yeah, me agrees. I guess he couldn't take it anymore

correct


----------



## Reila

Yes, of course.

Did Historical ask for retirement from the site?


----------



## Temizzle

We bullied him too much  We are bullies. TBH I blame you guys though, I was just an innocent bystander. 

ISFP 6w7


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Fru2

Most certainly, monsieur.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP seems about right. I'd say yes.


----------



## Crowbo

yuppers!


----------



## Neige Noire

Absolutely


----------



## Reila

I think you are.


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Rydori

obviously


----------



## Neige Noire

Yep.


----------



## Darkbloom

Not sure but I think definitely ISFP over INTJ


----------



## BlueGunner

Correct from what I've noticed.


----------



## Rydori

Hmm, a doppelganger 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.13

Rather an extraverted avatar: (forward?) movement, eyes wide open, sustained glance and expressive mouth. But since you are a man, I infer that it represents a fascination for female extraversion rather than yourself.


----------



## ThaddeusDC

50%-50%


----------



## Lunacik

Much too soon to tell. Welcome to the forums.[hr][/hr]


G.13 said:


> Rather an extraverted avatar: (forward?) movement, eyes wide open, sustained glance and expressive mouth. But since you are a man, I infer that it represents a fascination for female extraversion rather than yourself.


But what if he was gay, or using that as a joke (appearing as X) av, or just likes that character, or if introverts aren't always reclusive withdrawn timid etc?


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Darkbloom

yep


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Lunacik

yep


----------



## Crowbo

yip


----------



## Lunacik

yee


----------



## Darkbloom

Unknown to me too


----------



## G.13

hexcoder said:


> much too soon to tell. Welcome to the forums.[hr][/hr]
> but what if he was gay, or using that as a joke (appearing as x) av, or just likes that character, or if introverts aren't always reclusive withdrawn timid etc?


infp: _do not put people in boxes._ ornamental tattoos and _Ne_...


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Darkbloom

yep


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## SirCanSir

Obviously


----------



## Temizzle

100% without shadow of a doubt possibly an ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Fru2

Yes, but what's the point of this anyway?


----------



## Fru2

.


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Darkbloom

yes


----------



## Wisteria

You're more like a Sensing type, especially compared to just about everyone on this forum.


----------



## Darkbloom

Wisteria said:


> You're more like a Sensing type, especially compared to just about everyone on this forum.


No one ever explains to me what this means


----------



## Wisteria

Vixey said:


> No one ever explains to me what this means


You talk about Sensing related topics most of the time.


----------



## Darkbloom

Wisteria said:


> You talk about Sensing related topics most of the time.


What do ENFJs talk about?


----------



## Darkbloom

I feel like most people tend to agree that sensors can be interested in ideas and concepts, couldn't it be true for Ns and sensing topics?
This forum is N-ish by default so I get the impression that it's expected for N functions to get expressed more strongly here regardless of type, so if someone's here yet even in this environment they still act like sensors then they must be sensors.


----------



## Wisteria

Vixey said:


> What do ENFJs talk about?


Whatever I talk about :smug:

Jk, NF things i guess.
MBTI is very black and white. You either have a S/N preference, and there is no in-between. If you're an N you likely fit the criteria of intuition, and same goes for Sensing. If you seem like a Sensor on this forum then you probably are, unless the person is typing you as a sensor for completely wrong reasons.


----------



## Lunacik

G.13 said:


> infp: _do not put people in boxes._ ornamental tattoos and _Ne_...


Good luck avatar typing me, lol I sometimes change my av several times per day.


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Darkbloom

Wisteria said:


> Whatever I talk about :smug:
> 
> Jk, NF things i guess.
> MBTI is very black and white. You either have a S/N preference, and there is no in-between. If you're an N you likely fit the criteria of intuition, and same goes for Sensing. If you seem like a Sensor on this forum then you probably are, unless the person is typing you as a sensor for completely wrong reasons.


I don't think it's very black and white, there are clear sensors and there are clear intuitives and there are many people who aren't as obviously N or S, although everyone leans significantly and at the core of it clearly one way or the other, as I see it ENFJ can use whatever but their core way of functioning will always be Fe followed by Ni and then Se no matter what seems to be in the foreground in one specific moment, it will always go through the filter of Fe and Ni.


----------



## Darkbloom

crowbo correct!


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Darkbloom

obvious INFP, we were all trolling you


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Darkbloom

I said INFP :hellokitty:


----------



## Temizzle

yes


----------



## Lunacik

Yessah
but you still come off as 3-ish imo
but then, so does my dad, who is definitely 8 af.


----------



## Darkbloom

Agree with ENTJ for T and unknown for Hexcoder (lol sorry  introvert is all I'm sure about)


----------



## Temizzle

Hexcoder said:


> Yessah
> but you still come off as 3-ish imo
> but then, so does my dad, who is definitely 8 af.


Hmm interesting you say 3ish. Is there a reason for that? 

I actually identify with 4 more closely than 3 if we're talking heart types. Curious to hear more about your dad. 

Did you figure out INTP vs INFJ? What about 9 vs 5?



Vixey said:


> Agree with ENTJ for T and unknown for Hexcoder (lol sorry  introvert is all I'm sure about)


Why do you agree with ENTJ? Is it just cuz you don't particularly disagree? 

ENFJ so far I guess just because nothing else seems to fit. Did you figure out your enneagram?


----------



## Reila

ENTJ since you get mad when I say ENFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Temizzle

Unlikely. My guess would be ISFJ 2w1sx/sp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTJ seems right.


----------



## SirCanSir

YES - Ne shitposting lord


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Temizzle

Wisteria said:


> Everytime i post in this thread I never get typed (╯°□°)╯
> Pls just follow the rules


No need to get snappy. Sorry you've felt a little neglected. 

Here you go luv: 
1. https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/512618-need-help-what-type-am-i.html
- you mention you're definitely introverted.
- the way you describe the photo resembles Ni / Se -- you don't go with possible scenarios or direct descriptors. You use contextual cues to piece together the most likely thing the other person is going through. Note the way your description revolves around the emotions
- the way you describe your initial reactions to the car breaking down before anything else suggests F preference. Your first go-to is to figure out what caused the problem (Ti) rather than figuring out the necessary steps to get you guys to where you need to go (Te). Altogether, this bit suggests Fe/Ti axis. 
- the way you describe that you'd be surprised if someone's opinion differs from yours yet try to maintain politeness against suggests Fe preference to me. 
- reading your values section, no question in my mind you're a Feeler. What stands out about you to you is your sense of right and wrong and trying to understand other people's emotions (I'm trying to gauge Fe vs Fi...) 
- interest in science to understand how things work ( Ni? Ti? ) 
- dislike for repetition, poor with remembering details -- some strikes _against_ Si
- last question really deeply seems like Fe to me. 

*Conclusion from this questionnaire :* Fe > Ti, both present. Slight tones of Ni. 

2. https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/514930-i-dont-know-what-my-type-please-help.html
- again you mention you're definitely introverted. You also mention doubt of preferring Fe over Fi. Suggest you may prefer Fi. 
- mention you have the placid unexpressive face of an Fi-dom.
- some other shit...

*Conclusion from this thread* : You throw in a bunch of doubt in the mix ... still mention I preference, still certain of F preference. Some more clues in favor of Se / Ni axis. 

3. https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/532593-what-my-type-isfp-infj-isfj-infp.html
- IxFx is seeming pretty clear at this point. You mention that yourself a third time. 
- you mention preferring to work in one direction and getting overwhelmed with too many stimuli. (this actually suggests introversion).
- you mention even though you're introverted you still talk a lot with close friends ( this is actually exactly introversion. Introverts talk a lot with people they are comfortable with ). 
- you mention you don't think you're an ISFP because you're not very present. Actually, being present is more indicative of E preference than Se persay. 
- some other shit

*Conclusion* : Even more support for IxFx. Fe vs. Fi seems less clear now. Strong clues of Se/Ni axis. 

4. https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/562818-do-you-think-im-infj.html
- so judging from the first comments, seems like your main dilemma is between xNFJ and xSFP. 
- you mention goal orientation and fact confirmation which suggests some Te
- this is interesting: you mention you put priority of doing what others expect of you over your gut instincts. (F preference over N?)
- focusing on the ideal end goal of a project and figuring out the steps it takes to get there sounds Ni + Te. 
- this bit:


> I don't like to memorize lots of facts, and become slightly frustrated when teachers in class have said in the past, "You don't need to understand why, you just need to remember the facts," because then I struggle to memorize it. I like to know exactly what I am talking about, however that doesnt mean I don't like to theorize and guess. Sometimes I can be a visual learner too, and when trying to recall info I have a visual picture in my head (e.g. remembering what the periodic table looks like rather than remembering the properties).


 I think this suggests some Ni ... remembering what things look like seems Se (especially when considering how to interact with it rather than just how it looks which might be more Si). 
- Question 9 suggests some Te/Fi action. 
- Question 11 further suggests Te/Fi action. 
- ... the rest of your questions literally seem all over the place. I can't get a solid grasp. 

*Conclusion* : Starting to get doubts. Since your responses don't seem to follow a clear pattern, I'm trying to get a sense for the common threads in your responses. So far, it seems clear to me that you're an introvert and a feeler, but that's about it. 

5. https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/597434-all-my-questionnaires-what-my-mbti-type.html
- this one is long as fuck so I'll skim and give impressions 
- you mention you don't relate to NFJs
- From Scenario questionnaire :  again more themes of introversion. What stood out to me was your doctor / musician / teacher preference. Your responses tend to revolve around how your work would affect people at large, rather than your own personal preferences. You also mention gaining expertise on a subject and using your expertise to benefit said people. Ti + Fe. 
- Also : this is the 2nd time I've seen you analyze a photo. Again, I see the same theme : you piece together contextual cues to extrapolate perspectives very very well. I'm becoming more certain of Se + Ni axis at this point. 
.
.
( On a side note, I get the sense I would love to visit museums with you ) 
.
.
- From Spades' Questionnaire : Really getting more of a J sense here. Introversion is clear, Ni/Se axis seems most likely, easy access to both thinking and feeling ... starting to posit INFJ. 

*Conclusion* : Cohesively, I'm beginning to suspect INFJ. 

6. https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/607634-scenario-questionnaire-probable-ixfx.html
- interesting note : as the years go by and you do more and more questionnaires, you definitely seem to be getting a better grasp for who you are, a better command over your choices, preferences, and general style. 
- accusing yourself of selfishness and struggling with your own inner feelings that you know don't mesh well with the situation at hand seems Fe to me. There is a general denial and repression of your own feelings. 
- "It's fun to bend the rules sometimes" : classic Se. 
- again more Introversion preference (choosing project 2 over project 1) 
- NOW I'm getting a better sense. You mention objectives and envisioning the ideal end result : this I believe is Ni. You would sit back and observe the thoughts circulating in the group while preserving the atmosphere : this is Ti working with Fe. Not Te. 
- Medical Doctor writing : solid INFJ. You mention purpose, you mention helping people, and you mention getting a kick of the diagnosis portion - Ni, Fe, Ti. *Even the way you talk about biology: Your fascination with the way life around you works is Ni + Ti and it stays relevant to you because it involves people and life around you Fe. *

*Conclusion* : I'm like 90% certain at this point INFJ is your type. 



Let me know how you feel about the above. I can dig even deeper if you'd like. I omitted one 16 types questionnaire you had but I feel like going through that one would be excessive, I want some feedback from you before I continue. 

I can dig into enneagram too, you mentioned some 5 themes, but you seem settled on 6. 

hope this helps. 

Side note: what video games are you into?


----------



## Wisteria

T said:


> No need to get snappy. Sorry you've felt a little neglected.


I'm not getting snappy, it's simply the purpose of this thread, which is being derailed all the time. And what can I say, it worked, perhaps a little too well xD

Thanks for going though all that shit, can't believe you had the patience to do that. But unfortunately there is a problem with using these threads. They were all written 3 years ago, and I've changed as a person since then. I concluded INFJ as my type just as you have done now, but these threads are just too old. It's bizarre seeing what I wrote actually, almost seem like another person wrote it! I don't remember writing most of this. The 16 types questionnaire you ignored, which is unfortunate because it's the most recent, but it is very long so i understand why you skipped it. Also it was in the socionics forum. 

I could make a brief thread in the MBTI forum. That way you might notice the differences. I was 17 back then so yeah, I was really different! So in short, I used to type as INFJ, but more recently I've became more like an SJ.



> On a side note, I get the sense I would love to visit museums with you


Hmm really? Why is that?



> Let me know how you feel about the above. I can dig even deeper if you'd like. I omitted one 16 types questionnaire you had but I feel like going through that one would be excessive, I want some feedback from you before I continue.
> I can dig into enneagram too, you mentioned some 5 themes, but you seem settled on 6.
> hope this helps.
> 
> Side note: what video games are you into?


Yeah I'm pretty settled on 6, you don't need to go into that!
Tons of games. I probably mentioned that in a quesionaire because I was obsessed with Bioware games at the time! Also like Blizzard games, but mostly RPGs and occasionally fighting games. I seem to like games based on characters or classes. 

Hmm I have no idea about your type, don't actually know much about you but you vibe ENxJ.


----------



## BlueGunner

Yes, the above is a good example.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Temizzle

Wisteria said:


> I'm not getting snappy, it's simply the purpose of this thread, which is being derailed all the time. And what can I say, it worked, perhaps a little too well xD
> 
> Thanks for going though all that shit, can't believe you had the patience to do that. But unfortunately there is a problem with using these threads. They were all written 3 years ago, and I've changed as a person since then. I concluded INFJ as my type just as you have done now, but these threads are just too old. It's bizarre seeing what I wrote actually, almost seem like another person wrote it! I don't remember writing most of this. The 16 types questionnaire you ignored, which is unfortunate because it's the most recent, but it is very long so i understand why you skipped it. Also it was in the socionics forum.
> 
> I could make a brief thread in the MBTI forum. That way you might notice the differences. I was 17 back then so yeah, I was really different! So in short, I used to type as INFJ, but more recently I've became more like an SJ.


From: https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/1284243-my-questionnaire-the16types.html
1 - hmm ok .. well you describe it from an F perspective. 

2 - can be interpreted as Fe 

3 - still think this bit is Fe + Ti with some Ni undertones... but I can see the Si stance in that you kind of just describe your upbringing as the reason to why you are the way you are rather than removing yourself from the facts of your individual life experience. 

4 - highly recommend you read at least the basics of WWII. That aside, still get some Ni undertones from this. 

5 - Fe + Ni... some Se (nature bits). 

6 - not sure .. don't want to over-interpret

7 - not sure 

8 - I like how you viewed the question as a conceptual piece rather than a specific question. Question asked you about films and movies, but you extrapolated it to mean stories in general so you included video games. Tendency to view questions as conceptual pieces I think is related to Ni. Could be Ti but I think it's Ni because it has to do with how you interpret (perceive) the question. 

9 - ok...

10 - preference of being surrounded by people, emphasis on cleanliness -- Fe paired with a myers briggs J in there. 

11 - not sure.. you mention you have trouble understanding metaphors but prior to you mention you love finding metaphors so that's a direct contradiction, I think you're not expressing yourself clearly in this bit. The difficulty emoting expressions and feeling awkward is probably just related to a preference for introversion. 

12 - Attention to small details is really a direct contradiction to all your writing when you were younger where you mentioned you are horrible with details. I wouldn't say this is _necessarily_ indicative of Si... could also be a good grasp of Se. 

13 - Se in a weaker position. I think it's clear you're an IxFJ. Based on your writing of yourself from when you were younger, I still think Ni could hold. I think you may have altered the way you operate to meet the demands of life so you're learning to become more grounded and realistic of things. I don't think this is necessarily a swap from Ni to Si. But let's keep going. 

14 - can't type depression 

15 - Definitely ascribe this with Ni. Particularly the strong, pronounced interests, the sense of humor, and the distaste for gossip -- understanding where gossip leads and the uselessness of it. No offense to anyone else, but I tend to conflate the Ne/Si axis with being lost at sea, not really understanding which direction to go so kind of just.. entertaining everything. Ni/Se on the other hand is much more choosy. Gossip I tend to conflate with Si/Ne, especially if there's no purpose behind other than to just spread it. 

16 - Not sure.

17 - Ni vibes off this. Don't get any Si tingles from this piece. 

18 - Fe

19 - 100% Ni -- the way you relate humankind to the conceptual notion of species in a habitat as learned in biology. Viewing the world as a set of concepts that are interrelated. Again, this is an example of perception rather than judgement, which is why it indicates the N vs S axis rather than the T vs F axis. 

20 - Fe

21 - Clearly an example of an introverted Fe user. 

I don't know why you have doubts about INFJ. Maybe you have this concept in your head that INFJs need to be some deep mystical beings that forecast the fate of humanity 100 years into the future.. or psychics or something. Don't get stuck on that notion. Focus on the functions and the functions alone -- these are your best fit... Ni.. Fe.. Ti.. Se. I really get very little if any readings of Si / Ne. 

Also.. remember: Every human being uses all 8 Jungian Cognitive Functions. We just use them to differing degrees which is why we have _preferences_. If you see an example or two of yourself using Si, that does not make you an SJ. The recurring pattern I've seen from you over the years, but also in your most recent questionnaire is the tendency to perceive the world through the lens of Ni/Se. 

Thoughts, questions, comments, concerns?



> Hmm really? Why is that?


Because I like the way you analyze paintings. We would have fun I think. 




> Yeah I'm pretty settled on 6, you don't need to go into that!
> Tons of games. I probably mentioned that in a quesionaire because I was obsessed with Bioware games at the time! Also like Blizzard games, but mostly RPGs and occasionally fighting games. I seem to like games based on characters or classes.


Like Guild Wars 2?



> Hmm I have no idea about your type, don't actually know much about you but you vibe ENxJ.


What does it mean to 'vibe like an ENxJ' and how does that apply to me?


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Wisteria

T said:


> I don't know why you have doubts about INFJ. Maybe you have this concept in your head that INFJs need to be some deep mystical beings that forecast the fate of humanity 100 years into the future.. or psychics or something. Don't get stuck on that notion. Focus on the functions and the functions alone -- these are your best fit... Ni.. Fe.. Ti.. Se. I really get very little if any readings of Si / Ne.
> 
> Also.. remember: Every human being uses all 8 Jungian Cognitive Functions. We just use them to differing degrees which is why we have preferences. If you see an example or two of yourself using Si, that does not make you an SJ. The recurring pattern I've seen from you over the years, but also in your most recent questionnaire is the tendency to perceive the world through the lens of Ni/Se.
> 
> Thoughts, questions, comments, concerns?


No it's not because of that, I just don't see myself as an intuitive, especially compared to others online or even people i know IRL who seem more fitting of the intuitive type. When do I talk about symbols, metaphors and concepts before facts, experience and conversations? 

Why use functions only when MBTI was a test originally?

Since you see most of my responses as Ni-Fe - what is your definition of Ni / what are you referring to? 




> 12 - Attention to small details is really a direct contradiction to all your writing when you were younger where you mentioned you are horrible with details. I wouldn't say this is necessarily indicative of Si... could also be a good grasp of Se.


Exactly, I changed from N>>S overtime. Attention to details is Se/Sensing. I typed as ISFJ because it's my MBTI result. Also have been typed as SF and ST by people recently, mostly not on PerC though.

Kinda seems like you overlooked any answers indicating Sensing or Thinking. The first question was very S like, and also mentioned scientific interests in many answers to the most open questions, which could have been a T preference. 



> Like Guild Wars 2?


Nope haven't played guild wars. There's so many I can't named all of then. My current avatar is from OW though, which is based on characters and classes. 



> 4 - highly recommend you read at least the basics of WWII. That aside, still get some Ni undertones from this


Whoops was I that far off? 



> I think you may have altered the way you operate to meet the demands of life so you're learning to become more grounded and realistic of things. I don't think this is necessarily a swap from Ni to Si.


Yeah, I wondered about that as well. The ISFJ typing doesn't mean I think I'm Si dom. It was simply my MBTI result. 



> Because I like the way you analyze paintings. We would have fun I think.


Cool, I'm glad someone might appreciate my insights 



> What does it mean to 'vibe like an ENxJ' and how does that apply to me?


Sorry to disappoint but I said "vibe" for a reason. It's just a vibe from what little i've seen of you.


----------



## Wisteria

Crowbo - INTP?


----------



## Temizzle

Ok so in that case @Wisteria, why are you sporting ENFJ currently, that’s question 1. 
Question 2: if you are so certain you’re an ISFJ, why are you on this thread and badgering others to type you?


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Lunacik

Yes.


Wisteria said:


> Everytime i post in this thread I never get typed (╯°□°)╯
> Pls just follow the rules


Whoops. And then I posted under you. Sorry about that...Temizzle was above me when I wrote that, wasn't calling you a "he".




Wisteria said:


> Thought you'd say that. If you score N on the test then fine, but to me personally you seem more like an S. If you're considering the mbti test then low S descriptions don't count.


I agree with Wisteria. @*Vixey*


----------



## Wisteria

T said:


> Ok so in that case @Wisteria, why are you sporting ENFJ currently, that’s question 1.
> Question 2: if you are so certain you’re an ISFJ, why are you on this thread and badgering others to type you?


To see if people agree with it xD 

Don't have to be undecided about type to be curious about how others perceive you. The MBTI test is only how you perceive yourself. Others might think differently.



Hexcoder said:


> Whoops. And then I posted under you. Sorry about that...Temizzle was above me when I wrote that, wasn't calling you a "he".


Yeah that's fine, you've already typed me in this thread anyway so I get skipping for that reason. You thought ISxx types right?

You're unknown  Still think INTP or INTJ (or perhaps you the INFJ in a Ni-Ti loop I guess, even though i don't believe in dominant-tertiary loops)


----------



## Temizzle

God fuckin damn wasted all my effort... I won't be doing all that again. Here I thought you were a person that was looking for some honest input, because I've seen you shift types several times in the past year. Simply the fact that you have like 10 different type me threads open came across to me as if you were desperate to have someone really dig into your history and give you a cohesive overview of all your writing over time. 

But really you're just here to lackadaisically socialize. I guess that's really at the heart of this thread. That's why folks like @Crowbo sit around and pointlessly spam "yee" without any thought or consideration. I was really hoping to make an example as to how we could run this thread -- with constructive, productive discussion, real feed-back, back-and-forth discussion. 

At the end of the day... it's just some pointless casual banter. Maybe I'm too much of an idealist. 

Yea ye fuckin stinky ass ISFJ.. xD to hell with it. It doesn't even matter the input at this point really. 

p.s. u didn't answer why you're wearing ENFJ if you are 100% certain you're an ISFJ.


----------



## Lunacik

Wisteria said:


> ...even though i don't believe in dominant-tertiary loops)


Neither do I.

Thanks for the input.


SKIP ME


----------



## Crowbo

T said:


> God fuckin damn wasted all my effort... I won't be doing all that again. Here I thought you were a person that was looking for some honest input, because I've seen you shift types several times in the past year. Simply the fact that you have like 10 different type me threads open came across to me as if you were desperate to have someone really dig into your history and give you a cohesive overview of all your writing over time.
> 
> But really you're just here to lackadaisically socialize. I guess that's really at the heart of this thread. That's why folks like @Crowbo sit around and pointlessly spam "yee" without any thought or consideration. I was really hoping to make an example as to how we could run this thread -- with constructive, productive discussion, real feed-back, back-and-forth discussion.
> 
> At the end of the day... it's just some pointless casual banter. Maybe I'm too much of an idealist.
> 
> Yea ye fuckin stinky ass ISFJ.. xD to hell with it. It doesn't even matter the input at this point really.
> 
> p.s. u didn't answer why you're wearing ENFJ if you are 100% certain you're an ISFJ.


No it's not kitty


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> No it's not kitty


Ok wutchu got for me birdo


----------



## Little Gum

What is this and why am I here?


----------



## Lunacik

Little Gum said:


> What is this and why am I here?


Attribute 4 letters of your choice to the person above you.
Options inclue I or E, F or T, N or S, and J or P.

I for library loiterer
E for party animal
N for people without physical flesh bodies
S for people with 5 senses
T for immoral psychopaths
F for self-righteous saints
J for responsible
P for procrastinator

In order to decide which to attribute to them, write one letter on each of 8 darts and throw 4 random ones at a dart board while blindfolded.

Use this method if you want to type as accurately as the majority of the typology community.

PS - you're here because you have somehow stumbled upon the rabbit hole mind fuck known as nomothetic theory.

PS x2 - for those who don't detect it as easily as others...I'm joking.


----------



## Wisteria

Full image of your avy seems very IxTP.. Not sure about the S, simply because it's highly unlikely on this forum, which is full of theoretical topics.


----------



## G.13

In all ISTP, there is an NFJ and vice versa. Which may explain why you have a symbolic weapon in your hand... For information, I carried a weapon for several years as part of my old job.

Most people here are autotyped. It is an argument of little value. In fact, the MBTI is the subject of psychology that can interest everyone ... It's not especially N. Then there is the intuitive bias that leads some people to think that the S are frozen in the sensory world.

Just look my interests on my homepage.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Close enough


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP fits very well, I believe yes.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Yes.


----------



## Wisteria

ugghhh

yes


----------



## Lunacik

Absolutely not. Si Dom seems correct.
TBH I think -- function wise -- ISFJ is probably accurate, if not ISTJ, based on our conversations on Discord.



G.13 said:


> But types have animals. And it's not an animal but an anthropomorph. You fail... Again.
> 
> To determine if you are Fi Dom. Do you think that the current Dalai Lama is probaly a nazi (skinhead)?


Humor, friend. Humor.
I think I don't care.
What makes you certain there is even such thing as Fi?
Type me as whatever you want, if you want me to be Fi Dom then I am. It's all subjective anyways.


----------



## G.13

If it does not exist, why are you on this forum? 

I noted your attempts at humor, but also some annoyance on your part. I think I noticed that you prefer the INTP for you, even if you do not recognize it openly. I perceive your Fe, but he is clumsy. So, probably inferior.


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> In all ISTP, there is an NFJ and vice versa. Which may explain why you have a symbolic weapon in your hand... For information, I carried a weapon for several years as part of my old job.


Oh I didn't notice this...makes me wonder why you didn't just assume STP for the avatar. Can see why Sensing would be a preference of yours based on your profile - So yes you haven't mistyped yourself according to MBTI letters. No idea about Ti-Se though.

Jesus..hope you were using that for legal purposes. I've never carried an actual weapon obviously but i've used one before for leisure. 



Hexcoder said:


> Absolutely not. Si Dom seems correct.
> TBH I think -- function wise -- ISFJ is probably accurate, if not ISTJ, based on our conversations on Discord.


Ok I'm feeling self centered today so I have one question. Why Si dom in particular? Is it because of Sensing + introvert?


----------



## SirCanSir

ENFJ? what did i miss? 

I call it a no, from my interactions with you Si atleast was pretty much apparent. 

_If its a troll im sorry for ruining it. _


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ENTP seems very correct, dominant ne, auxiliary ti. It is a very fitting and accurate typing. 7w8 sx adds up as well and is fitting as a core type.


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> Oh I didn't notice this...makes me wonder why you didn't just assume STP for the avatar. Can see why Sensing would be a preference of yours based on your profile - So yes you haven't mistyped yourself according to MBTI letters. No idea about Ti-Se though.
> 
> Jesus..hope you were using that for legal purposes. I've never carried an actual weapon obviously but i've used one before for leisure.


. Strictly *legal* and *professional*.

. Because the style is very ornamental, symbolic. The weapon does not exist.

. You are openly interested in the opinion of others about you, which is Fe.

. Your avatar is extraverted: bright colors, position. But in contradiction with the avi of your home page.

Honestly I need to know your studies or profession to determine it with certainty.


----------



## Neige Noire

Yes. Main usage of Ti and confident with Se. ISTP


----------



## Lunacik

^ I have no counterarguments.
[HR][/HR]


Wisteria said:


> Ok I'm feeling self centered today so I have one question. Why Si dom in particular? Is it because of Sensing + introvert?


Yes. Significantly S to the point of there being communication barriers between us when I don't use concrete examples, etc. To me that's points for Inferior N, and you're introverted...so Si makes sense thus far.


----------



## Reila

Who knows.


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## SirCanSir

Aye


----------



## Temizzle

Yee


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Aye, Affirmative. The apex predator has dominant te.


----------



## Crowbo

yip


----------



## BlueGunner

Yes.


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Lunacik

@BlueGunner 
Ehhhh seems off, tbh.


----------



## BlueGunner

Hexcoder said:


> @BlueGunner
> Ehhhh seems off, tbh.


I'm curious as to why?


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Lunacik

Maybe.


BlueGunner said:


> I'm curious as to why?


After going through a few posts I wonder whether you're a T.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sure : ) Unknown it is.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Wisteria

Yes


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Playin with people's pumpkin heads... yep, we've been through this.


----------



## Darkbloom

Not sure but doesn't feel right to me, either a NFP or Fe type I would say


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## BlueGunner

Hexcoder said:


> Maybe.
> 
> After going through a few posts I wonder whether you're a T.


I certainly know I give the impression of a T, so I understand why you would consider me as such.

Skip me.-


----------



## Reila

I have only read your posts in this thread (unless name change), and so far it seems accurate to me.


----------



## G.13

@BlueGunner, your style is a good example of the intuitive. 

@Wisteria Your style is clearly Fe preferably. You are looking for seduction. While the style and avatars of @ENIGMA 4.0 are like fruits, full of sugar, ready to be picked without discussion. (Strong Se)

The Introvert Sensing seems already determined by people who know you better. But in general, your avatars switch from one side to another. Which is the characteristic of Extraverted Intuition combined with Fe: Bad dominatrix girl ready to fight/ nice girl who wants to be protected.


----------



## Lunacik

IDK man but that's some pretty _original_ typing method shit right there.


----------



## Crowbo

I believe so


----------



## Coburn

I can see it.


----------



## Crowbo

Ah think so


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yush! ENTP with a lot of ne to go around.


----------



## Lunacik

It's just so difficult to get past my INFJ 5 skepticism....Sp/So seems right, Generation Z is likely accurate...


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Hexcoder said:


> It's just so difficult to get past my INFJ 5 skepticism....Sp/So seems right, Generation Z is likely accurate...


Yeah, sx-blind as a bat. So is my second option for blindspot when I show moments and minor evidence of sx being stronger but there is more evidence for stronger so than sx. I see people of my age sometimes going Generation Y on their profiles but I believe it's technically Generation Z. xD

I believe INTP is correct for Hex. Shows ti and there is fe in the stack too.


----------



## G.13

Hexcoder said:


> IDK man but that's some pretty _original_ typing method shit right there.


SeNi or NiSe...


----------



## Crowbo

correct

ninjad


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes, sir...Crow



G.13 said:


> @BlueGunner, your style is a good example of the intuitive.
> 
> @Wisteria Your style is clearly Fe preferably. You are looking for seduction. While the style and avatars of @ENIGMA 4.0 are like fruits, full of sugar, ready to be picked without discussion. (Strong Se)
> 
> The Introvert Sensing seems already determined by people who know you better. But in general, your avatars switch from one side to another. Which is the characteristic of Extraverted Intuition combined with Fe: Bad dominatrix girl ready to fight/ nice girl who wants to be protected.


 Fruit and full of sugar is a new one... Interesting : )


----------



## Darkbloom

ESxP


----------



## Crowbo

Bullseye


----------



## Crowbo

Ninjad


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes


----------



## Reila

No.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No idea


----------



## Darkbloom

Incubator said:


> No.


Any suggestions?


And still ESxP


----------



## Lunacik

Enigma - yes.
Vixey - still convinced of ESFJ.


----------



## Darkbloom

Hexcoder said:


> Enigma - yes.
> Vixey - still convinced of ESFJ.


Definitely not ESFJ, if I'm a sensor I definitely have to be an introvert


----------



## Darkbloom

Actually I probably have to be an introvert in general


----------



## Wisteria

ISFJ then ^^


----------



## Lakigigar

No, not correctly typed.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP seems correct.


----------



## Darkbloom

Still the same thing I always say


_____
Simultaneously feel like the most introverted and the most extroverted person in the world


----------



## G.13

Your old avatar demonstrates the _introvert sensing_ as a preference. Housewife, means routine ... But again, for you also, the _extraverted intuition_ takes you on one side then the other ... The _extraverted intuition_ imagines all possible for ideas, things, people... And himself. Positioned in tertiary, it gives to the extravert Si the feeling of being at the same time extravert and introvert... The NTP, less, because strong in the _introvert thinking_, and so very impersonal in his introspection.


----------



## SirCanSir

Wow i never thought of using an explanation like that for tert Ne. Nice selling method though i give you that. 

Ti dom af. ISTP seems legit.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Fru2

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 811655


Pokemon-fucking-lutely

Didn't compute, mission abort, this guy is a perv, gotta be ENTP.


----------



## Temizzle

ENFP 8 seems weird, could believe 7w8


----------



## Fru2

T said:


> ENFP 8 seems weird, could believe 7w8


Take Anakin Skywalker as an example, ENFP 847 sx. 

ENTJ indeed.


----------



## Temizzle

Fru2 said:


> Take Anakin Skywalker as an example, ENFP 847 sx.
> 
> ENTJ indeed.


Oh you mean the fictitious character from the trilogy people pretend doesn't exist? 

Hmm... 

ANAKIN SKYWALKER MBTI Personality Type | Star Wars characters | MBTIBase


----------



## SirCanSir

Hmmm was Anakin an E? im not sure i can type him in those movies. He lost his mind in the end anyway. Stereotypically the EMO behavior was strong with him - points for 4. 

Hmm a typing attept for him would be INFP 4w3 8w9 and possibly 7 gone bad in the end not sure. sp blind possibly. 
Actually kid Anakin was more 7w8. He really had a weird development. 

As for you no idea but ENFP 8w7 is really an edgy option. 7w8 is more possible ye. 

Ill wait to see more about you. 
Untill then...












Edit: based on Temmizle's stats i failed


----------



## soop

Te and 8 have been demonstrated @T

Guy above me seems accurate. Ive been gone awhile but I remember your older posts.


----------



## Lunacik

I currently have no reason to suggest otherwise.[HR][/HR]


Vixey said:


> Definitely not ESFJ, if I'm a sensor I definitely have to be an introvert


That's really not how it works. Extroversion is an entirely different dichotomy than Sensing.
Why are you typed as ENFJ if you believe you're an introvert?
None of your posts that I have ever seen have demonstrated anything even remotely N. Source and time period was primarily on Slime's thread where you conversed _naturally _with Nissa. Due to it being natural interaction, I am inclined to trust insights this offers more than your self-assessments which suggest N. Nothing personal, I just know that human self-awareness has a limited capacity. It varies among individuals, but even highly self-aware people aren't entirely.


----------



## Fru2

Hexcoder said:


> I currently have no reason to suggest otherwise.[HR][/HR]
> That's really not how it works. Extroversion is an entirely different dichotomy than Sensing.
> Why are you typed as ENFJ if you believe you're an introvert?
> None of your posts that I have ever seen have demonstrated anything even remotely N. Source and time period was primarily on Slime's thread where you conversed _naturally _with Nissa. Due to it being natural interaction, I am inclined to trust insights this offers more than your self-assessments which suggest N. Nothing personal, I just know that human self-awareness has a limited capacity. It varies among individuals, but even highly self-aware people aren't entirely.


Your Ti is making me dizzy, INTP.



SirCanSir said:


> Edit: based on Temmizle's stats i failed


Big time, buddy.



T said:


> Oh you mean the fictitious character from the trilogy people pretend doesn't exist?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ANAKIN SKYWALKER MBTI Personality Type | Star Wars characters | MBTIBase


So you agree with me, that's nice. 

Anakin as a kid showed Ne, teen Anakin was in Fi phase, that's why he seems introverted. Getting energy from struggle and anger, Being introspective and emotional while being too idealistic, that's 847.


----------



## Temizzle

Fru2 said:


> So you agree with me, that's nice.
> 
> Anakin as a kid showed Ne, teen Anakin was in Fi phase, that's why he seems introverted. Getting energy from struggle and anger, Being introspective and emotional while being too idealistic, that's 847.


ok,
A. No, no I don't agree with you at all. 
B. That's got to be one of the lamest analyses I've seen. If you mentioned something along the lines of... "Oh he didn't respect anyone's authority, felt like he knew how to do it better always, took matters into his own hands" I could respect that. But.. "being introspective and emotional while being too idealistic" has got to be the least 8 thing I can observe lol. 

-- just the way he gave up on his efforts to figure out his dreams -- the fact that he lets his paranoid dreams overpower him -- and mostly: the fact that he just unquestioningly pledges his loyalty to the emperor.. not 8.

So the fact of the matter still stands, I'm having a real hard time picturing an ENFP 8.


----------



## SirCanSir

I think he is typed as 8w7 because he keeps raging in anger in part 2 and 3 when he doesnt get what he wants. ^^

Yes ENTJ 8w9 3w2 5w6 Sx/so or
ENTJ 3w2 8w9 5w6.Sx/so 

something among those lines. But since tests keep pointing 8 i will weigh on the first one more.

I dont recall much of his charachter so i dont have confidence in typing him but based on what temizzle said - more points for 4


----------



## Temizzle

SirCanSir said:


> I think he is typed as 8w7 because he keeps raging in anger in part 2 and 3 when he doesnt get what he wants. ^^
> 
> Yes ENTJ 8w9 3w2 5w6 Sx/so or
> ENTJ 3w2 8w9 5w6.Sx/so
> 
> something among those lines. But since tests keep pointing 8 i will weigh on the first one more.
> 
> I dont recall much of his charachter so i dont have confidence in typing him but based on what temizzle said - more points for 4


So a baby gets his lollipop taken away and throws a temper tantrum. 8w7 no questions asked. 

-- I'm not a 3. 

-- 4 is more believable. I do agree Anakin is an sx/so. Worth noting that sx 4s are lookalike 8s. 

skip me


----------



## Fru2

T said:


> ok,
> A. No, no I don't agree with you at all.
> B. That's got to be one of the lamest analyses I've seen. If you mentioned something along the lines of... "Oh he didn't respect anyone's authority, felt like he knew how to do it better always, took matters into his own hands" I could respect that. But.. "being introspective and emotional while being too idealistic" has got to be the least 8 thing I can observe lol.
> 
> -- just the way he gave up on his efforts to figure out his dreams -- the fact that he lets his paranoid dreams overpower him -- and mostly: the fact that he just unquestioningly pledges his loyalty to the emperor.. not 8.
> 
> So the fact of the matter still stands, I'm having a real hard time picturing an ENFP 8.


"being introspective and emotional while being too idealistic" That's a reference to the 4 and 7 of the tritype. And an ENTJ 8 would be totally different from an ENFP 8. Him pledging allegiance to the emperor was an act of revenge. At no point would I say he did it to be an underling. He wanted power, the Jedi council denied him any recognition, he felt betrayed, and the drive that made him go to the emperor, like I said, was anger and revenge that consumed him. 

As an 8, being so aware of 4 could be a huge burden to bear and the idealistic 7 could deal a finishing blow if things don't go your way.


----------



## Temizzle

Fru2 said:


> "being introspective and emotional while being too idealistic" That's a reference to the 4 and 7 of the tritype. And an ENTJ 8 would be totally different from an ENFP 8. Him pledging allegiance to the emperor was an act of revenge. At no point would I say he did it to be an underling. He wanted power, the Jedi council denied him any recognition, he felt betrayed, and the drive that made him go to the emperor, like I said, was anger and revenge that consumed him.
> 
> As an 8, being so aware of 4 could be a huge burden to bear and the idealistic 7 could deal a finishing blow if things don't go your way.


Mkay well, good to know. Your mistyping is no longer my problem. GL 

You are misinformed if you think that being consumed by anger and revenge is a trait exclusive to enneagram 8. Just listen to your own language as you describe it -- he didn't get the recognition that he wanted, he felt betrayed because of not getting the recognition that he is 'special'. How is any of this 8? This is the language of an image type.

-- skip me --


----------



## Fru2

T said:


> Mkay well, good to know. Your mistyping is no longer my problem. GL
> 
> -- skip me --


No no no, please elaborate. You're typing me 7w8 based on generalization and then dismiss my theory without giving an explanation.


----------



## Temizzle

Fru2 said:


> No no no, please elaborate. You're typing me 7w8 based on generalization and then dismiss my theory without giving an explanation.


Ok sure, in addition to what I just edited in my comment above, why don't you start by explaining why you believe 8 fits you better than any other type. For starters, let's get you contrasting 8 to 7 and 8 to 4 within yourself and why you believe that one comes out on top as your core.


----------



## Wisteria

NFP yes, but not 8. Vibe another type like 9, 4 or 5.


----------



## Crowbo

yeah


----------



## Temizzle

Lol


----------



## Crowbo

I don't know, are you?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yeepeeerzzz! Yip yip Appa, I can't think of a good alternate type but ENTP.


----------



## Crowbo

yip


----------



## Temizzle

Yap


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Miau Miau Yop. Te first and then ni.


----------



## Crowbo

yes


----------



## SilentScream

Nope. ISFJ. He's very nice (F) Spends a lot of time on the internet. (I), is dedicated (J) and knows how to use his hands (S).


----------



## Temizzle

Froody Blue Gem said:


> Miau Miau Yop. Te first and then ni.


How do you observe Ni in others? Can you provide an example?


----------



## Wisteria

Hard to even pretend Crowbo is an S 



T said:


> How do you observe Ni in others? Can you provide an example?


Can you?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

T said:


> How do you observe Ni in others? Can you provide an example?


It is difficult to view ni in a solid way in another person because it is a function in the world of the abstract. Also, if they lead with another function, I believe it can be seen if it's their auxiliary function but it would probably be harder to describe. If someone had a certain focus to them, they seemed to not be completely in the world of the solid physical world. They work in the background but when they do speak, they don't take things for face value. At times, it may be reading too much into certain situations though.. In other words, they don't seem to be in the present moment and they may talk in vague or abstract terms. Someone who is dominant in ni may seem like they are off in the world of their own head most of the time,physically here but yet not quite. Well, the talking in vague terms can apply to Ns in general but that is just one attribute. They probably wouldn't jump around as much from one topic to another as a ne user would.


----------



## Neige Noire

Yes. Especially after that post.


----------



## SpaceMan

Unsure :thinking2:


----------



## Temizzle

Wisteria said:


> Hard to even pretend Crowbo is an S
> 
> 
> 
> Can you?


No you fuck I can’t procide an example of how Froody sees Ni in others. 

Person above: sure


----------



## Wisteria

T said:


> No you fuck I can’t procide an example of how Froody sees Ni in others.
> 
> Person above: sure


Wow someone's in a bad mood -_-

I was asking you personally, since you never explained before.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*T* hard isn't an ENTJ trait I'm familiar with.

Yes, the avatar has good ninjutsu skills.


----------



## Temizzle

Wisteria said:


> Wow someone's in a bad mood -_-
> 
> I was asking you personally, since you never explained before.


Yeah Ni is showcased when somebody is trying to describe a concept by talking around the concept in a forward direction. Kind of like painting a picture by brushing the silhouette rather than filling in the center. They are hoping once you recognize the shape of the silhouette you can connect the dots and fill in the center for yourself internally. 

It deals more with archetypes than connections.


----------



## Wisteria

T said:


> Yeah Ni is showcased when somebody is trying to describe a concept by talking around the concept in a forward direction. Kind of like painting a picture by brushing the silhouette rather than filling in the center. They are hoping once you recognize the shape of the silhouette you can connect the dots and fill in the center for yourself internally.
> 
> It deals more with archetypes than connections.


Hmm that is also very abstract. This is like the dictionary definition of intuition, which is understanding a concept or phenomenon without any conscious thought process. It's a similar idea to connecting the dots. I have no idea how you saw that in my old Qs, don't understand this type of process at all. 

Froody's description sounded like inattentiveness to me. Like not being present and focusing on the physical things in front of you.

Jungian Si is very archetypal as well. Both Si and Ni were mentioned to have "primordial images" except Si was about sensory things rather than concepts. 

ENTJ seems like it fits but i don't know for sure.


----------



## Temizzle

Wisteria said:


> Hmm that is also very abstract. This is like the dictionary definition of intuition, which is understanding a concept or phenomenon without any conscious thought process. It's a similar idea to connecting the dots. I have no idea how you saw that in my old Qs, don't understand this type of process at all.
> 
> Froody's description sounded like inattentiveness to me. Like not being present and focusing on the physical things in front of you.
> 
> Jungian Si is very archetypal as well. Both Si and Ni were mentioned to have "primordial images" except Si was about sensory things rather than concepts.
> 
> ENTJ seems like it fits but i don't know for sure.


I'll be honest I don't pay attention to cog functions anymore. To me it's as simple as official MBTI test. 














No question on any of the dichotomy splits for me. 

Suggest you do the same if you're facing any confusion. If you'd like access to the resource, send me a PM or hmu on Discord.


----------



## Crowbo

Maybe


----------



## Lunacik

Yeah, ISFJ is correct.


----------



## Reila

The endless cycle of changing avatar pictures is something I see a lot in Se users, that plus like I said before, you give me ISTP vibes. That said, none of what I said is really that valid when typing someone.


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Darkbloom

Hexcoder said:


> I currently have no reason to suggest otherwise.[HR][/HR]
> That's really not how it works. Extroversion is an entirely different dichotomy than Sensing.
> Why are you typed as ENFJ if you believe you're an introvert?


It changes the order of your functions and in Socionics dimensionality, I don't really pay attention to mbti dichotomies, it's a separate dichotomy but it can have a different effect depending on what's around it.
I type as ENFJ because of dominant Fe and tertiary Se but I could also see inferior Se, also because of Beta and a few other things.


Crowbo correct


----------



## G.13

Incubator said:


> The endless cycle of changing avatar pictures is something I see a lot in Se users, that plus like I said before, you give me ISTP vibes. That said, none of what I said is really that valid when typing someone.


ISTPs sparsely change their avatar. (4 for me, and the same character). On the other hand, his character is alway ectomorphic. It gives more room to the brain dimension.


----------



## Reila

Says you. I am very observant of other people's behaviors (here and otherwise), and I see ISTPs changing avatars often. That is not to say EVERY ISTP does that.

Skip me.


----------



## Sybow

G.13 is correctly typed.


----------



## Darkbloom

I got skipped


----------



## Sybow

I think you are typed correctly aswell.


----------



## G.13

@Sybow

What games?

@ENIGMA 4.0

ESTP

Reap The @Immigrant

Another effort, you will soon try the 16.


----------



## SilentScream

I'm untypable :smug: 

Or maybe I'm an INTJ 4w3. Could be ENFJ Type 8. 

Ooh, can I be ISFP Type 8w7? What about ENTP Type 2?

G13 ISTP is right.


----------



## SirCanSir

ENTP 1w2


----------



## SilentScream

Closet ESFJ Type 5.


----------



## G.13

SirCanSir said:


> ENTP


That was my first thinking about him.


----------



## SilentScream

ISTP is correct for sure.


----------



## G.13

For you:

INFJ - Foreseer Developers
ENTP - Explorer Inventors
ESTP - Promoter Executors


And maybe: When does an ENFJ look like an ESTJ, ESTP, or ENTJ?

You will notice that the denominations are more flexible, more encompassing and accurate. Especially for the ISTP. The authors are qualified psychologists.


----------



## SilentScream

*deleted*


----------



## G.13

The Immigrant said:


> I have been told that I am strong in my Ti, Te and Ne useage.



Again, ENFJ could be an option


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## Eu_citzen

Crowbo said:


> correct


Well... you strike me more as ESFJ for some reason.:happy:


----------



## Max

Hexcoder said:


> VI - ISTP who seems to have some 6-ishness in there somewhere.


Or a 9 who is losing their mind. 


InTp x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentScream

correct


----------



## Crowbo

Eu_citzen said:


> Well... you strike me more as ESFJ for some reason.:happy:


lol, ok

you're right!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes, above. At least an N thank goodness.

No @Hexcoder He is an ESFP slut


----------



## Max

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> No @Hexcoder He is an ESFP slut


Stop grinding on your books and come outside into the real world xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Trollop is your type


----------



## Crowbo

@ENIGMA 4.0 most INTJ INTJ eva


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I am glad someone on here has some SENSE.


----------



## Lunacik

IDK why I didn't see this type for you sooner...


VirtualInsanity said:


> Stop grinding on your books and come outside into the real world xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this "world" you speak of?


----------



## Crowbo

will likely get ninjad but, yeah


----------



## Max

Hexcoder said:


> What is this "world" you speak of?




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The one where you do shizz like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Nice teeth. DO they get in the way when you ....nvm



Hexcoder said:


> IDK why I didn't see this type for you sooner...
> 
> What is this "world" you speak of?


Because, the sensors were snuffing out the good parts!

He speaks in SP Code. No use trying to decipher.


----------



## Crowbo

hell yeah


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Why yes, kind sir.


----------



## Max

Xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eu_citzen

Jupp, a good match.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes, to the above. Emojii and all.



VirtualInsanity said:


> Xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know how to use your keyboard or is the X button stuck. Yes, ESFP for sure.


----------



## Max

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Do you know how to use your keyboard or is the X button stuck. Yes, ESFP for sure.


Duh, boring old woman so INTJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sygma

Tijaax said:


> You profile has some INFJ aroma though but not enough.












Reeks of Si, clearly ISTJ


----------



## JennyJukes

Too triggered to be INTJ. Probably an INFP.


----------



## Reila

Yeah. Thinking someone needs to be a feeler to be "triggered" is some really bizarre Ti logic.


----------



## SirCanSir

ISFP because AoT aesthetics and Eren is ISFP.


----------



## Reila

That is Zeke, not Eren in my picture. And Eren could be ESFP instead (I am 70/30% thorn on ISFP/ESFP for him).

Skip me.


----------



## SirCanSir

Incubator said:


> That is Zeke, not Eren in my picture. And Eren could be ESFP instead (I am 70/30% thorn on ISFP/ESFP for him).
> 
> Skip me.


Yes i know just random connection. I ve watched the anime atleast. 




-SKIP ME too- (My Fe merges with mood so well) <3


----------



## ENIGMA2019

And now, back to our regularly scheduled program....


----------



## Darkbloom

Se dom


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes


----------



## Lakigigar

no, i've only come across extroverts lol... you know why i think coming across extroverts on the internet has a less than a one-in-a-million chance, especially on something like this lol. Why would they? 

Maybe only ENFP's can...


----------



## Reila

^ What even am I reading. Extroverts don't use the internet? lmao

Actually, speaking of extroverts, if I am not mistaken you are the guy who doesn't stop talking about politics in the INFP forum, yeah? I think you are ENFP if anything.


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Lunacik

Hmm, only at 14,564
Post a few more n you may find your one true type

* *




ISFJ h:


----------



## Temizzle

100% yes


----------



## Reila

67% maybe.


----------



## Temizzle

0% no


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Lakigigar

no, because you're an extrovert lol.


----------



## Temizzle

Lakigigar said:


> no, because you're an extrovert lol.


From: myersbriggs.org: 



> Extraversion (E)
> 
> I like getting my energy from active involvement in events and having a lot of different activities. I'm excited when I'm around people and I like to energize other people. I like moving into action and making things happen. I generally feel at home in the world. I often understand a problem better when I can talk out loud about it and hear what others have to say.
> 
> The following statements generally apply to me:
> 
> I am seen as "outgoing" or as a "people person."
> I feel comfortable in groups and like working in them.
> I have a wide range of friends and know lots of people.
> I sometimes jump too quickly into an activity and don't allow enough time to think it over.
> Before I start a project, I sometimes forget to stop and get clear on what I want to do and why.


DAMN!!

They seem to have forgotten to include:
- every single extrovert avoids Internet forums like the plague.

SHIT! 

You must inform them ASAP!! Cannot have people in this world go on living so misinformed!!!


----------



## Reila

Definitely not an ENFJ.


----------



## Rydori

@SirCanSir oh boi,that type....

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Charus

Looking at the signature (At the quote, since ENTP's are so into memes and jokes), I can guess your type is correct. I haven't read your other posts, so can't base your type around them.


----------



## Reila

I have no objections.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Retsu

Yes


----------



## Lunacik

Yeeeee

......dunno bout that 5w6 though, but it's more in the "I don't know, need more info" sense than the "this seems wrong and I doubt it" sense. Sp/Sx makes sense on a surface level, you're predominently absent from groups in servers. I suppose if I went by that reasoning alone though...essentially every introvert would type as Soc IV Blind, so thankfully there's more than that to the Soc IV.


----------



## Crowbo

bonafide intp, correct


----------



## Lunacik

Yessiirrrrrr correct


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

yes of course


----------



## Crowbo

yeah


----------



## Retsu

Hexcoder said:


> Yeeeee
> 
> ......dunno bout that 5w6 though, but it's more in the "I don't know, need more info" sense than the "this seems wrong and I doubt it" sense. Sp/Sx makes sense on a surface level, you're predominently absent from groups in servers. I suppose if I went by that reasoning alone though...essentially every introvert would type as Soc IV Blind, so thankfully there's more than that to the Soc IV.


Giggle

I pop in and out every so often when something interests me, really.

skip me


----------



## mizz

Retsu said:


> Giggle
> 
> I pop in and out every so often when something interests me, really.
> 
> skip me


Skipped :wink:


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Rydori

I wonder if you say anything else but Yee? Good to add a Nah or a nup once in a while to break the habit.

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Nope.


----------



## Crowbo

think so


----------



## Rydori

Reila said:


> Nope.


Hmm, may I ask why in terms of why? (skip me really, just here for fun at this point) 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom

Crowbo yes
Rydori would say no but not sure


----------



## Crowbo

most probable


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I am typing that you have typed yourself correctly because I profit from every post on this thread.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> This thread is hypocritical and a spam thread, because people do not explain their opinions. I suspect some people to validate and tirelessly recycle the same sh*ts without any certainty, simply to be typed themselves later.
> 
> 
> #humancentipedtmbtithread


Then I'll type you and explain it, even though you typed me with hardly an explanation, mainly because you've been freely spewing crap all over these forums.

I believe you are *not* typed correctly.

I believe that you feel weak yourself and you are attaching some sort of aura of strength to your perception of the dichotomy of Se-Ni-ishness which I see most recently with your willingness to attach symbols of strength (lion and eagle) to ESTP and ENTJ specifically.

When you first came here you made a thread which seemed to follow the basic premise of "please confirm I am ISTP". Yet you also seem to think more abstractly which would not be expected of ISTPs unless you type people like Kubrick as ISTP which probably also loops back to serve your own attachment of yourself with this ISTP ideal which makes you feel some sort of internal power, probably to compensate for something.

There is no evidence of any sort of "force" that comes with being STP or NTJ over NTP or STJ. It is almost certainly the product of some kind of magical thinking which helps you cope with the world, and The Functions seem to just act as tools to help you paint this image while avoiding the crucial question of why you are really doing this.

I can expand further but I don't see the point.

If you actually want to be an ISTP, a great start would be liberating yourself from this tangled web of theory and learning to focus on the immediate and factual.


----------



## Wisteria

To people who criticise the thread, what do you actually expect? It's unrealistic to expect people to go out of their way just to find out your type. You can only respond with what little you know about them, and if you do know them online, there's no need to explain to them again in this thread what you've already discussed with them. A simple yes or no can suffice. 

Ocean Helm can't believe i'm saying this but you seem to be becoming more like an INFx these days.


----------



## Darkbloom

Doesn't seem wrong, I was against Se at first but Fe seems weird and I'm not sure about ISTJ, idk which one's more likely


----------



## Rydori

Wisteria said:


> To people who criticise the thread, what do you actually expect? It's unrealistic to expect people to go out of their way just to find out your type. You can only respond with what little you know about them, and if you do know them online, there's no need to explain to them again in this thread what you've already discussed with them. A simple yes or no can suffice.
> 
> Ocean Helm can't believe i'm saying this but you seem to be becoming more like an INFx these days.


It's not about the answers, it's about how useless the thread is. Yes their can be yes and no answers, but within those two answers it's basically nothing else. I mean if it's just going to pages and pages of yes, it's useless. The one time you do get an actual analysis you got someone complaining because they weren't given the label they want, or because someone enforces a label with no proper statement other than hurr durr vibes. So what you got here is either a boring thread of yes and no's. Or some guy complaining after an actual considerstion.

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.13

@Ocean Helm

I hurt you in your ego, on several topic. It's obvious. I can imagine you squirm on your chair with your little cheeks red with anger. After these successive humiliations, that I inflicted to you, you think to do the same in put your rickety finger on something I don't know about me... It's missed.

And you lie, because my first topic was about ISTP subtypes. Everyone is here to make things clear about himself _the new Freud_... Because something is not exactly as it should in his life. As well as to better typify others. My topic on Kubrick is an essay, an intellectual entertainment to distinguish arguments in favor of intuition and sensation. https://www.idrlabs.com/istp.php types Kubrick as ISTP... Wise guy.

And of course there is a distinction between the physical capacity of an SP and yours, for example. When I'm angry, it's direct, quits to finish as my current avatar. Unlike you who will never have the testosterone level needed for this, and prefer to use your intellectual qualities for pettiness.

My years of career in physical security, more than concrete, speaks for me, I have no doubt about my type or my strength, and do not fantasize about my physical abilities, unlike you. But rather a questioning on my ability to develop my abstract thinking, which is supposedly limited, again according to the MBTI. And yes, I'm getting older and my health is no longer at the top, while I am still young (common for STPs). Some abilities become interesting with age.


The animal symbolism is so obvious ...



Another opportunity to silence the aquatic cooking pot...


----------



## G.13

ISTP Intuition

_Introverted Intuition, or “Ni” for short, is the third most-preferred function of the ISTP. This function is very different from the one we just discussed. While Se is all about immersing one’s self in present reality and concrete details and experience, Ni is focused on the future and theoretical, abstract connections and insights. In early life, ISTPs tend to repress this function. This repression can show up as a certain uneasiness about the future and a disinterest in making long-term plans. *As ISTPs reach mid-life they tend to develop Ni and become more fond of using it. This shows up as them developing an interest in abstract or theoretical subjects or trusting their insights and hunches about the future more*. They might start reading philosophical works or toying with hypothetical questions. They become more skilled at long-term planning and seeing future implications. Symbols might stand out to them more and they become more focused on the big picture.

Intuition will never be as strong as thinking and sensing for the ISTP, but in mid-life they usually trust it and enjoy it more. Some ISTPs will develop this function more than others; it all depends on what they value personally._

https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/20...ity-profile-an-in-depth-look-at-the-mechanic/


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> @Ocean Helm
> 
> I hurt you in your ego, on several topic. It's obvious. I can imagine you squirm on your chair with your little cheeks red with anger. After these successive humiliations, that I inflicted to you, you think to do the same in put your rickety finger on something I don't know about me... It's missed.
> 
> And you lie, because my first topic was about ISTP subtypes. Everyone is here to make things clear about himself _the new Freud_... Because something is not exactly as it should in his life. As well as to better typify others. My topic on Kubrick is an essay, an intellectual entertainment to distinguish arguments in favor of intuition and sensation. https://www.idrlabs.com/istp.php types Kubrick as ISTP... Wise guy.
> 
> And of course there is a distinction between the physical capacity of an SP and yours, for example. When I'm angry, it's direct, quits to finish as my current avatar. Unlike you who will never have the testosterone level needed for this, and prefer to use your intellectual qualities for pettiness.
> 
> My years of career in physical security, more than concrete, speaks for me, I have no doubt about my type or my strength, and do not fantasize about my physical abilities, unlike you. But rather a questioning on my ability to develop my abstract thinking, which is supposedly limited, again according to the MBTI. And yes, I'm getting older and my health is no longer at the top, while I am still young (common for STPs). Some abilities become interesting with age.
> 
> 
> The animal symbolism is so obvious ...
> 
> 
> 
> Another opportunity to silence the aquatic cooking pot...


Like I said, overcompensation... thanks for demonstrating my point without me having to.

Seems like you're just projecting your own insecurities anyway. Not really the best image to go for.

You call me angry, yet you look angry. You call me petty, but you act petty. You say my ego hurts, but it looks like your ego hurts. Why does everything seem to follow this pattern?

Testosterone level, yes maybe. That should be what you should try to guess in people, rather than MBTI type. Maybe check out some steroid forum. Then you can be sure your testosterone level is way higher than mine. Is that winning, at life?

Read my signature. I already found a pattern of INTPs who mistype as ISTP and sadly for you, you are all too predictable.

*4. INTP Subtype "I'm a Maaaan!" (ISTP mask)*

Yep, that's you.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> Seems like you're just projecting your own insecurities anyway. Not really the best image to go for.




Your link is just incomprehensible

You want to talk about image, lol. If I lift your cooking pot, which serves you to not hurt you in your house, I will find a big head with ruffled hair, a small body and a diogenesis syndrome...

So yes, prickly INTP confirmed.


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> Your link is just incomprehensible
> 
> You want to talk about image, lol. If I lift your cooking pot, which serves you not to hurt you in house, I will find a big head with ruffled hair, a small body and a diogenesis syndrome...
> 
> So yes, prickly INTP confirmed.


No, you seem to be trying to sell an image which is why I mentioned it. I'm fine just being myself. I didn't join these forums to feel like something that I wasn't by attaching myself to what is essentially a fictional archetype.

I really do miss your "I'm a maaan with the bigliest testosterone" anime avatar though.

"Prickly INTP" - if you're projecting here, you could always just stop being prickly. And you also could just accept your actual MBTI type code. At least according to this, INTPs are the only introverts without low social presence:


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> No, you seem to be trying to sell an image which is why I mentioned it. I'm fine just being myself. I didn't join these forums to feel like something that I wasn't by attaching myself to what is essentially a fictional archetype.



Excuse me, guy, but you're a professional diver? Or just a mythomaniac? Because I am qualified for the work of this fictional character. This is precisely a nod to those who know this comic book.

So you're definitely not very subtle.

I especially feel that you want to settled your account with STPs who traumatized you in your life ... The head in the the toilet bowl, this kind of things ... I sympathize.


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> Excuse me, guy, but you're a professional diver? Or just a mythomaniac? Because I am qualified for the work of this fictional character. This is precisely a nod to those who know this comic book.
> 
> So you're definitely not very subtle.
> 
> I especially feel that you want to settled your account with STPs who traumatized you in your life ... The head in the the toilet bowl, this kind of things ... I sympathize.


You say you are how old and you're still stuck in this juvenile worldview of jocks vs nerds or whatever? (side note: if you want to figure out which one you are here, and I am here, all you have to do is look at what we are doing, talking about personality types. If you really want to believe that *you* are this jock alpha male archetype, get off these forums!)

Ocean Helm was just an anagram of chameleon, cause I was changing my type rapidly on here for kicks. And this is a literal ocean helm. No serious role-playing here!


----------



## Lunacik

lmao
oh god. yep 5w4 INTP. 9 fix last.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> get off these forums


This is your first good idea. Since unlike you, I have a life.


----------



## Lunacik

Life confirmed.
I have no life, so enlighten me with your wonderous insights into my avatar....or perhaps, my many avatars.


----------



## Miss Bingley

954 tritype seems right for an INTp, so sure


----------



## Lunacik

Miss Bingley said:


> 954 tritype seems right for an INTp, so sure


Wait. INTp? Socionics? Hmm. Lol. I don't think I've ever listed that as my type...

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Darkbloom

Miss Bingley not sure if an INTJ is likely to have such low Te and Ti, especially as a Sp 3, but I can't know why you put what you put in your signature.


----------



## Crowbo

Yup, me thinks so


----------



## G.13

Fox is the best totem animal for ENTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP seems about right. Seems very analytical and vibes add up.


----------



## Wisteria

Is that...a genderbent scar and shenzi? 

but they're both hyenas?

What type is a hyena G.13?

I think you could be NTP, you're starting to come off as a female Crowbo xD


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Wisteria said:


> Is that...a genderbent scar and shenzi?
> 
> but they're both hyenas?
> 
> What type is a hyena G.13?
> 
> I think you could be NTP, you're starting to come off as a female Crowbo xD


Actually, it's Janja from the Lion Guard which is a spinoff on Disney Junior. ^^; Takes place in the middle of the second movie and he's the main villain hyena. It's hinted that he might go to the good side though in one of the more recent episodes and some fans speculate he's Shenzi's son. The other is not Scar, it's Reirei the Jackal but she is in the Lion King Universe and an antagonist. 

xD Female Crowbo, Crow is an awesome possum and I do relate to ntp second to INFJ actually. xD

I would say ISFP could work but I could also see ISFJ or ISTJ.


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> What type is a hyena G.13?


Unhealthy type, whatever. Maybe more ESTP in this case.


https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/2017/07/31/evil-versions-every-myers-briggs-personality-type/


----------



## Wisteria

Someone who has a hyena avy is unhealthy? 

Out of curiosity, what is your avatar? A cat? He looks like he should be in the Wolf Among us. Tbf I do think cats are very like the ISxP (and sometimes) the INTJ personality.

MBTI intuition is about concepts so yeah, seeing you as an intuitive or at least having a preference for it.


----------



## G.13

Here, I have a preference for intuition. But it is logical.

ISFP: Cat
ISTP: Pantheras
INTJ: Hawk
ENTJ: Eagle
ENTP: Fox
INTP: Owl


Yes he is a _cat_.


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> Here, I have a preference for intuition. But it is logical.
> 
> ISFP: Cat
> ISTP: Pantheras
> INTJ: Hawk
> ENTJ: Eagle
> ENTP: Fox
> INTP: Owl
> Yes he is a _cat_.


Ohh he's a panther. "Pantheras" is very specific for a type. How come you've only decided on a handful of types? What about a wolf or a rabbit? (I've seen a few avatars of those, not a totally random question lol)

Why do you have a preference for N here and how is that logical? Let me guess, because most people on here are iNtuitives? 
@owlet is an ISFP lol, not INTP. 
Crowbo has a fox symbol in his avatar, is that where you got that from?


----------



## G.13

You are on a psychological forum... What do you want use except your intuition an thinking?

I chose the best animal for each type but...


Wolf: ES
Bear: ISTP
Rabbit: ISFJ

ISFJ: Doe, deer


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> @owlet is an ISFP lol, not INTP.


A cat for avatar...


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> A cat for avatar...


Yes you're in luck, I just remembered Owlet has a cat avatar now xD

Psychological forums can also involve Feeling..Depends on the person and how they approach the theory. You are like an NT when you talk about MBTI. Ocean helm is like a Ti dom wannabe but is actually an NF or something. Laki uses Feeling supported with intuition. Etc


----------



## Max

Probably.

Someone I don't know, please analyse me.


----------



## G.13

Probably



Wisteria said:


> Yes you're in luck, I just remembered Owlet has a cat avatar now xD
> 
> Psychological forums can also involve Feeling..Depends on the person and how they approach the theory. You are like an NT when you talk about MBTI. Ocean helm is like a Ti dom wannabe but is actually an NF or something.


Lol almost all of these animals stories exist on the net. My intuition only confirms. Ocean is INTP as the f*ck.

You know, an INTJ is interested in abstraction very early, from childhood ... Often by science.


----------



## Wisteria

Virtual insanity you don't seem like an S. Probably a hyperactive ENTP.



G.13 said:


> Lol almost all of these animals stories exist on the net. My intuition only confirms. Ocean is INTP as the f*ck


Animal stories? Well it's still intuitive to confirm it. Or maybe Sensing as you're actually paying attention to what animals types have as their avatars. Idk, it's confusing. N sees patterns and concept, S sees the facts. 

That's because I have a different perspective on what T/F is compared to you, and most people because they also agree with ocean as an INTP. No offence to Ocean but when he talks about typology it comes of as very try hard, rather than a logical type where thinking comes more naturally. Probably someone focusing on their weaker functions but trying to prove it's a strength. 

And that is how an SF can type people using MBTI


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> Yes you're in luck, I just remembered Owlet has a cat avatar now xD
> 
> Psychological forums can also involve Feeling..Depends on the person and how they approach the theory. You are like an NT when you talk about MBTI. Ocean helm is like a Ti dom wannabe but is actually an NF or something. Laki uses Feeling supported with intuition. Etc


From my perspective you look damn close to NT yourself (like maybe INTJ) but externally I think a lot of NFs can look NT, but SFs rarely.

I don't think I can qualify as F however it's probably my weakest dichotomy preference unless maybe J/P. But in the official MBTI test I was over 70% in both T and P so I can't see the idea of not being INTP in MBTI as something that warrants much consideration.

As for functions, Ti-dom, especially in the more Socionic-y forms doesn't fit me well because I generally find myself opposed to systematic thought, and also prefer a thought process which aims to be compatible with both the open-ended possibilities that Intuition provides while not de-legitimizing Feeling so I think in that sense I can be identified as NF. However I don't at all think of this an argument at all against (MBTI) INTP. And yes on average Ni is my top function in tests but I don't relate to the sort of "tunnel vision" version of it which focuses intensely on one path and in that model I am much more "aux-Ne" in that I like to entertain different possibilities.

In my signature I have "Te-dom INFP" because that's literally what I got in Dario Nardi's test, but my "composite function typing" across multiple different sites is more like INTJ, although I barely have many typical J traits at all and feel clearly like a Perceiver.

I can easily consider Enneagram 4 though.


----------



## Wisteria

This feels like when you're gossiping about someone then you realise the person heard you the whole time xD



> I don't think I can qualify as F however it's probably my weakest dichotomy preference unless maybe J/P. But in the official MBTI test I was over 70% in both T and P so I can't see the idea of not being INTP in MBTI as something that warrants much consideration.


In the MBTI you can often just be choosing the options that are preferable to you. I don't disagree that you're INTP really, but functions wise you don't have strong Thinking and Intuition. You're typed as INTP because you prefer Intuition and Thinking. 

That's cool that people think i'm an NT, but also weird as some also say SF. Since you've brought up the MBTI test, I'm also letting you know that I got ISFJ as my result, even though most of the dichotomies were close to 50-50.



> As for functions, Ti-dom, especially in the more Socionic-y forms doesn't fit me well because I generally find myself opposed to systematic thought, and also prefer a thought process which aims to be compatible with both the open-ended possibilities that Intuition provides while not de-legitimizing Feeling so I think in that sense I can be identified as NF. However I don't think this is really an argument against INTP. And yes on average Ni is my top function in tests but I don't relate to the sort of "tunnel vision" version of it which focuses intensely on one path and in that model I am much more "aux-Ne" in that I like to entertain different possibilities.


lol cogntive functions test are a load of crap. I thought you would know that. You "like to" entertain certain possibilities...either Si ego or Ne ego in socionics. I may as well be using socionics criteria when typing you as an NF. 

Why do you feel like a Perciever? Thinking that you are like one is not enough to confirm it's a dichotomy. The J/P dichotomy is about what you do outwardly. You might think you like to be structured, but in reality you are more like a Perciever where you need motivation to actually meet deadlines and don't really make decisions right away. And vice versa.

If you respond to this by saying i'm using my own subjective logic I'll be so pissed off >_>


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> Virtual insanity you don't seem like an S. Probably a hyperactive ENTP.
> 
> Animal stories? Well it's still intuitive to confirm it. Or maybe Sensing as you're actually paying attention to what animals types have as their avatars. Idk, it's confusing. N sees patterns and concept, S sees the facts.


Not impossible for VirtualInsanity


But if you don't take into account the cognitive functions of the MBTI, you will have a hard time nuancing ...


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> Virtual insanity you don't seem like an S. Probably a hyperactive ENTP.


I'm interested to hear the whole story on why you think that. I usually get typed xSTP.
@G.13 seems about right. IxTP. Ti Dom.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> This feels like when you're gossiping about someone then you realise the person heard you the whole time xD
> 
> 
> 
> In the MBTI you can often just be choosing the options that are preferable to you. I don't disagree that you're INTP really, but functions wise *you don't have strong Thinking and Intuition*. You're typed as INTP because you prefer Intuition and Thinking.


I'm reading that as an impersonal "you" but it's confusing because of what it follows from. I feel like basically everything I do I bring an intuitive mindset to, and that my Thinking is well developed in the sense that I can pick up on root logic and inconsistencies/logical flaws in ways of looking at things, however it seems more like I am led there via intuition.


> That's cool that people think i'm an NT, but also weird as some also say SF. Since you've brought up the MBTI test, I'm also letting you know that I got ISFJ as my result, even though most of the dichotomies were close to 50-50.


Didn't you get INFJ when you first came here, and only after you decided you were S you got S results?


> lol cogntive functions test are a load of crap. I thought you would know that.


Well I do know that but they are reflective of certain typology systems, and I think within those systems I am "INTJ" which essentially means INTP.


> You "like to" entertain certain possibilities...either Si ego or Ne ego in socionics. I may as well be using socionics criteria when typing you as an NF.


I looked at this more as intuition in ego rather than any specific kind of ego, considering I like to envision how things are beyond the facts or how they may become. I think I tend to heavily weight certain possibilities as being likely or more useful but I also see it as harmful to completely eliminate other possibilities from consideration, unless they are really stupid which happens a lot. I think I "value" the idea of not closing oneself off to viewpoints moreso than actually doing it and I think my understanding of things sort of ends up being more of a collection of irresolute building blocks.

I think in the expansive iterations within the Socioverse I both:
A) relate to Ni the most as an information element and prospective base element. I am zoomed in on the future and my internal imagery very much relates to seeing how things fit together and can evolve on a time axis.
B) relate to the idea of "valuing" Ne in the sense of not discarding possibilities without reason being a sort of internal value, but at the same time my process of evaluating things is of a more negativistic nature as in literally discarding possibilities. It's more the process of settling on things which bothers me.

I guess if you were to summarize how I think of things, in a motto: "I am often very confident in what can't be, but I must be prepared to not be blindsided by what will be". And as such, I view the future in a fairly vague sense with some extra attention given to certain things that I envision.


> Why do you feel like a Perciever? Thinking that you are like one is not enough to confirm it's a dichotomy.


Basically because I lead with imagination, and everything else comes secondary. I am focused on finding new pathways and ideas and die inside of boredom when I can't be doing this. I am essentially an internal explorer and have trouble getting internally stimulated enough to pick up "thinking methods" from outside as they seem to just represent things that have already been done before.


> The J/P dichotomy is about what you do outwardly. You might think you like to be strctured, but in reality you are more like a Perciever where you need motivation to actually meet deadlines and don't really make decisions right away. And vice versa.


The J/P dichotomy is what you prefer to do outwardly, not what you actually do. But either way I'd be on the P side in that, liking to keep things open as well as making sure things are kept open.


> If you respond to this by saying i'm using my own subjective logic I'll be so pissed off >_>


I don't see shades of Wisterionics yet...


----------



## Reila

Probably not.


----------



## Wisteria

I think ISTP-T.

I bet you love my new avatar :kitteh:



VirtualInsanity said:


> I'm interested to hear the whole story on why you think that. I usually get typed xSTP.
> @G.13 seems about right. IxTP. Ti Dom.


There's no whole story. I don't know you very well, but can't see an STP posting what you have on discord. 



G.13 said:


> Not impossible for VirtualInsanity
> 
> But if you don't take into account the cognitive functions of the MBTI, you will have a hard time nuancing ...


the functions make it even more complex, so I don't think so. I'd rather use MBTI as what it was actually designed for thanks.


----------



## Wisteria

Ocean Helm said:


> I'm reading that as an impersonal "you" but it's confusing because of what it follows from. I feel like basically everything I do I bring an intuitive mindset to, and that my Thinking is well developed in the sense that I can pick up on root logic and inconsistencies/logical flaws in ways of looking at things, however it seems more like I am led there via intuition.


You can pick up on "logic and inconsistencies/logical flaws" or do you find them due to not understanding in the first place? No offense, but it's possible. If anyone said that to me I would easily think that the situation could be someone who struggles to understand logical systems and therefore they think it's flawed and non nonsensical.

Spoiler tagging the rest so people don't have to scroll through a wall of text.


* *








> Didn't you get INFJ when you first came here, and only after you decided you were S you got S results?


Why are you asking? 



> Well I do know that but they are reflective of certain typology systems, and I think within those systems I am "INTJ" which essentially means INTP.


Ok sure.. o_o 



> I looked at this more as intuition in ego rather than any specific kind of ego, considering I like to envision how things are beyond the facts or how they may become. I think I tend to heavily weight certain possibilities as being likely or more useful but I also see it as harmful to completely eliminate other possibilities from consideration, unless they are really stupid which happens a lot. I think I "value" the idea of not closing oneself off to viewpoints moreso than actually doing it and I think my understanding of things sort of ends up being more of a collection of irresolute building blocks.


You "like to" and "value" doesn't mean Ego at all. Whatever you're talking about here is super id. 



> I think in the expansive iterations within the Socioverse I both:
> A) relate to Ni the most as an information element and prospective base element. I am zoomed in on the future and my internal imagery very much relates to seeing how things fit together and can evolve on a time axis.
> B) relate to the idea of "valuing" Ne in the sense of not discarding possibilities without reason being a sort of internal value, but at the same time my process of evaluating things is of a more negativistic nature as in literally discarding possibilities. It's more the process of settling on things which bothers me.


Ok well you shouldn't try to make MBTI and Socionics the same. Treat them as two different things.



> Basically because I lead with imagination, and everything else comes secondary. I am focused on finding new pathways and ideas and die inside of boredom when I can't be doing this. I am essentially an internal explorer and have trouble getting internally stimulated enough to pick up "thinking methods" from outside as they seem to just represent things that have already been done before.


From "outside"? What does that mean? What is the outside?



> The J/P dichotomy is what you prefer to do outwardly, not what you actually do. But either way I'd be on the P side in that, liking to keep things open as well as making sure things are kept open.


No need to be pedantic, I was just checking you were aware of that.



> I don't see shades of Wisterionics yet...


:dry: You will. Which is why I have a bad feeling i'm wasting my time here. I will go through all this just to have you say "this your own subjectivity" or some crap.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> You "like to" and "value" doesn't mean Ego at all. Whatever you're talking about here is super id.


So super id Ni and Ne? When I say "like to" I mean that's what I do, and do a lot, like it's my primary method for dealing with information.


> Ok well you shouldn't try to make MBTI and Socionics the same. Treat them as two different things.


I'm not? Where do you get the idea that I am? It seems like you are constantly reading things into things I'm saying which I'm not. I specifically said *within the Socioverse*.


> From "outside"? What does that mean? What is the outside?


Basically like academic disciplines, learning a topic if it doesn't feel valuable to me.


> No need to be pedantic, I was just checking you were aware of that.


If you think it's pedantic you probably aren't getting something. It's a very necessary distinction because the two can be at odds, particularly with those who desire internal closure yet don't actually get their life in much order.


Wisteria said:


> You can pick up on "logic and inconsistencies/logical flaws" or do you find them due to not understanding in the first place? No offense, but it's possible. If anyone said that to me I would easily think that the situation could be someone who struggles to understand logical systems and therefore they think it's flawed and non nonsensical.


Thankfully this has been demonstrated in many different areas where there are right and wrong answers so I don't have to explain how this works to people on the Internet who may never get it.


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> There's no whole story. I don't know you very well, but can't see an STP posting what you have on discord.


.. What? What does an STP even post on Discord?


----------



## Wisteria

Ocean Helm said:


> So super id Ni and Ne? When I say "like to" I mean that's what I do, and do a lot, like it's my primary method for dealing with information.


You think a it's your Ego because it's what you do a lot? lol
You can use elements from any of the blocks. A person can live without using their or developing Ego functions at all. 

I have no idea which IE you're talking about, so I don't know which one. Could be neither Ni or Ne.



> I'm not? Where do you get the idea that I am? It seems like you are constantly reading things into things I'm saying which I'm not. I specifically said *within the Socioverse*.


Because you're bringing it up.
What is the socioverse..



> Basically like academic disciplines, learning a topic if it doesn't feel valuable to me.


You're talking about vital then probably. Not that you have a clue what that is I suppose. You're basically saying you to have your own thinking methods so much that you don't like to use what other people have created for everyone to use. These "thinking methods" you speak of are Ti probably, rather than Te, and this just shows that you are _not_ Ti ego. Ti ego is the opposite of what you've just described, they don't struggle to use the external systems that are already established, and have a talent for it. Also you're thinking about what is valueble to you personally, so this is probably not the Ego of your *socio*type. 



> If you think it's pedantic you probably aren't getting something. It's a very necessary distinction because the two can be at odds, particularly with those who desire internal closure yet don't actually get their life in much order.


Ok.
If you want to discuss this further, can you quote in the Delta hangout thread? 


(Skip me)


----------



## Wisteria

VirtualInsanity said:


> .. What? What does an STP even post on Discord?


Not totally random stuff that a person observing the conversation cannot understand?


----------



## Darkbloom

Can I join the Discord thing everyone keeps bringing up?


----------



## Wisteria

Vixey said:


> Can I join the Discord thing everyone keeps bringing up?


I would send you an invite but I'm not in the server anymore.


----------



## Lunacik

............................


* *





this thread is now chaos.....




skip me


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> Not totally random stuff that a person observing the conversation cannot understand?


What? That doesn't mean I use Ne. 

Ne doesn't equal randomness. That's not a fair comparison, tbh.

Isn't Ne the thing that MAKES CONNECTIONS too?


----------



## Wisteria

It is probably me who is responsible for that chaos. 

When did I ever say Ne? I'm talking about basic sensing vs intuition. And randomness is making connections between two unrelated things, if you want to say that is Ne.

I'm just going along with the thread. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> It is probably me who is responsible for that chaos.
> 
> When did I ever say Ne? I'm talking about basic sensing vs intuition. And randomness is making connections between two unrelated things, if you want to say that is Ne.
> 
> I'm just going along with the thread. Take it or leave it.


But you called me a hyperactive ENTP...


----------



## Wisteria

Yes

Extrovert
Intuitive
Thinking
Percieving

Why do i go on this site


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> Yes
> 
> Extrovert
> Intuitive
> Thinking
> Percieving
> 
> Why do i go on this site


-___________- 

But, dichotomies are crap.


----------



## Crowbo

nah


----------



## Rydori

Obviously 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

Yes



VirtualInsanity said:


> -___________-
> 
> But, dichotomies are crap.


Why?


----------



## Queen Talia

Wisteria said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Why?


Because dichotomies provide a very basic and black and white view of something that is very complex. 

Also, I really don't think VI is an ENTP, I'd say ISTP


----------



## Ocean Helm

It's harder to build a mythology around factors with actual research behind them...


tiger greengrass said:


> Because dichotomies provide a very basic and black and white view of something that is very complex.
> 
> Also, I really don't think VI is an ENTP, I'd say ISTP


I thought that's what The Functions did... the letters don't have to be interpreted as "either you are S or N" but the functions basically require looking at things as dichotomies such as "either you are Se/Ni or Ne/Si".


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> You guessing wrong : https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/2015/07/23/about/
> 
> Dario Nardi also demonstrated the cognitive functions through neuroscience.
> 
> And me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have the impression that you are starting to become obtuse...


Why did you link that page? It's just some stay at home mom talking about the book she wrote about the special INFJ. No mention of cognitive functions.

Nardi didn't demonstrate the functions, he basically just went "this area of the person's brain lights up, it must be a cognitive function! Since they're typed as INTP through MBTI it must be the function Ti". His presentation showed no scientific information or understanding whatsoever. I actually know a few things about Neurobiology. Nardi didn't mention any of it. If you want to act as though the cognitive functions are a scientific theory, at least try to back it up with background science. 

That's a test result from celebrity types i think. An ISTP or INTP test. What about you know, using the official MBTI assessment? 

Well no one likes people saying there types are wrong. But it's the purpose of this thread which you continue to post in.


----------



## Wisteria

Rydori - ISTx


----------



## Max

Some sort of F. IxFx


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> Why did you link that page? It's just some stay at home mom talking about the book she wrote about the special INFJ. No mention of cognitive functions.



You become contemptuous and dishonest. _*certified *MBTI® practitioner _No need to continue. Make the research effort.

_As ISTPs reach mid-life they tend to develop Ni and become more fond of using it. This shows up as them developing an interest in abstract or theoretical subjects or trusting their insights and hunches about the future more. They might start reading philosophical works or toying with hypothetical questions._

https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/20...ity-profile-an-in-depth-look-at-the-mechanic/ 

The importance of your age


https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/2017/08/10/use-brain-based-myers-briggs-personality-type/

Region F4 = Expert Classifier: INTP This is precisely the definition of introverted thinking


----------



## Max

@G.13 is a Ti Dom. I am sure now.


----------



## G.13

ESTP... Probably.


_Here's Why Your Personality Test Results Might Be Wrong_

https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/2018/08/21/heres-why-your-personality-test-results-might-be-wrong/

With the cognitive functions

_Independent, adventurous, skeptical, logical. ISTPs live to question things. They are deeply analytical and also intensely realistic. They value real-world experience and facts over theories and extrapolations. They hate being tied down, crave hands-on experience, and are determined to reach goals. In mid-life they develop intuition, which results in *many ISTPs mistyping as INTJs*. ._


----------



## Wisteria

> As ISTPs reach mid-life they tend to develop Ni and become more fond of using it. This shows up as them developing an interest in abstract or theoretical subjects or trusting their insights and hunches about the future more. They might start reading philosophical works or toying with hypothetical questions.


lol, have you reached midlife? 

VI said that he was 22, which apparently means he has developed Ni. That isn't even close to mid life! You're saying it's mid age when an ISTP develops their Ni. It looks like you're both trying to justify being like an intuitive. 



> You become contemptuous and dishonest. certified MBTI® practitioner No need to continue. Make the research effort.


Their is no discussion of cognitive functions though. I'm really losing my patience with this and i'm tired of repeating myself. 

I'm using the dichotomies to type you so just accept it and stop complaining when someone says you're not an ISTP.


----------



## Max

@G.13 Why ESTP?
@Wisteria I read somewhere that the Tertiary function is meant to develop in the early-mid 20s and the Inferior develops within midlife, which makes sense because honestly, how do you start to develop your Inferior function in old age when your cognitive function abilities are meant to be going downhill and deteriorating?


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> lol, have you reached midlife?
> 
> Their is no discussion of cognitive functions though. I'm really losing my patience with this and i'm tired of repeating myself.
> 
> I'm using the dichotomies to type you so just accept it and stop complaining when someone says you're not an ISTP.


Playing ESTJ does not change anything. I am interested in psychology for two years, whose cognitive functions for a year, that's it I am an intuitive... 

There are models and you ignore them. Load the PDFs of Davidson College. ISTP and INTP. It's an average. Some ISTPs never develop interest in the abstract. Others develop it earlier. 

See the careers. 9 conducted for ISTP, 00 for INTP.


----------



## Wisteria

VirtualInsanity said:


> @G.13 Why ESTP?
> @Wisteria I read somewhere that the Tertiary function is meant to develop in the early-mid 20s and the Inferior develops within midlife, which makes sense because honestly, how do you start to develop your Inferior function in old age when your cognitive function abilities are meant to be going downhill and deteriorating?


The MBTI site says this: 
"It is generally believed that the dominant generally develops up to age 7, the auxiliary up to age 20, the tertiary in the 30s and 40s and the inferior or fourth function at midlife or later."

Don't ask me, it's not my theory. 



G.13 said:


> Playing ESTJ does not change anything. I am interested in psychology for two years, whose cognitive functions for a year, that's it I am an intuitive...
> 
> There are models and you ignore them. Load the PDFs of Davidson College. ISTP and INTP. It's an average. Some ISTPs never develop interest in the abstract. Others develop it earlier.
> 
> See the careers. 9 conducted for ISTP, 00 for INTP.


What are these models called then? 

No idea what Davidson college is, but you're probably cherry picking information here. You're basically saying "Look at this obscure source I found about ISTPs being abstract, it totally proves my point and you should do your research instead of arguing"


----------



## G.13

Definitely Te Inferior. You simplify my posts to the extreme. (And yet I myself seek simplification) You categorically refuse new data, a new approach. Your logic itself is bad since it would also make you an intuitive dom.





Wisteria said:


> The MBTI site says this:
> "It is generally believed that the dominant generally develops up to age 7, the auxiliary up to age 20, the tertiary in the 30s and 40s and the inferior or fourth function at midlife or later."
> 
> Don't ask me, it's not my theory.



You just confirmed, regarding my age.


Model of ISTP MTBI (By the way, the _model _is another definition of introverted thought)



• Police Officer/Law Enforcement 
• Computer Programmer 
• Mechanic 
• Dental Hygienist/Assistant
• Electronic Technicians 
• Carpenter 
• Purchasing Agent
• Intelligence Agent 
• Electrical Engineer 
• Farmer 
• Securities Analyst
• Weapons Operator 
• Air Force Personnel 
• Coal Miner 
• Banker
• Firefighter
• Race Car Driver
• Steelworker 
• Legal Secretary
• Private Detective 
• Pilot 
• Laborer 
• Economist
• Military Officer 
• Farmer 
• Transportation Worker 
• Coach/Trainer
• Computer Repair Person 
• Hunter 
• Chiropractor 
• Commercial Artist
• Automotive Products Retailer 
• Forest Ranger 
• Medical Technician 
• Service Worker


Model of INTP MTBI


• Computer Software Designer 
• Strategic Planner 
• Scientist: Chemistry or 
• Architect
• Computer Programmer 
• Financial Analyst Biology
• Artist
• Computer Professional 
• Economist 
• Physicist 
• Photographer
• Research/Development 
• Manager: Executive 
• Pharmacist 
• Surveyor Specialist 
• Lawyer 
• Social Scientist 
• Archaeologist
• New Market/Product 
• Psychologist/ • Historian 
• Investigator
• Designer
• Psychoanalyst 
• Philosopher Inventor 
• Agent
• Database Manager 
• College Professor 
• Creative Writer 
• Food Service Worker
• Systems Analyst 
• Mathematician 
• Entertainer/Dancer
• Writer or Editor 
• Plastic Surgeon 
• Fine Artist
• Neurologist 
• Musician


But I guess you will still insist beyond the reasonable ...


----------



## Rydori

Fine, cbf to give any proper response 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

According to that fucking list I would be an INTP then. 

That avatar is a caricature of ISTJ.


----------



## Temizzle

Yes hunny! U know urself so well! I'm so impressed!!!


----------



## Crowbo

correcto


----------



## Temizzle

magento


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## G.13

Fox: ENTP



Wisteria said:


> According to that fucking list I would be an INTP then.



I understand better why you adopted ENFJ for a while ... and in the same logic, I should be INTJ. 
I feel that you are simplifying again Lara Croft... Load the other PDF...


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> Fox: ENTP
> 
> I understand better why you adopted ENFJ for a while ... and in the same logic, I should be INTJ.
> I feel that you are simplifying again Lara Croft... Load the other PDF...


Uh no the ENFJ was a troll pick. I was going between INFJ and ISFP when I first joined.

There is no PDF. Also if you want to act as though the Tertiary function (Ni) develops in your 30s, I am way younger than you for a start. It makes no sense to compare people of different ages if you want to use the Age development to prove your point. You are just bending facts to make the theory more convenient for you. You came up with reasons to confirm my ENFJ typing, now you're doing the same with ISFP.


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> Uh no the ENFJ was a troll pick. I was going between INFJ and ISFP when I first joined.
> 
> There is no PDF. Also if you want to act as though the Tertiary function (Ni) develops in your 30s, I am way younger than you for a start. It makes no sense to compare people of different ages if you want to use the Age development to prove your point. You are just bending facts to make the theory more convenient for you. You came up with reasons to confirm my ENFJ typing, now you're doing the same with ISFP.



It stays close. You remained silent, and you have just admitted that you can trolling... I do not see how I'm responsible for an error that you provoke. I also said that it is an average, that IQ should be taken into account and that the MBTI is not a subject of great complexity.

In comparison, I had an INTJ friend who read scientific journals during childhood! We shared an interest in fps video games because of his inferior Se. But he was not impressive in sport.


----------



## Wisteria

So reading scientific journals is NT and being bad at sports is Intuitive. Ok.

If I was typed as Si dom, you would probably tell me that me disagreeing with you is inferior Ne. 

"It stays close. You remained silent," Wtf are you talking about here


----------



## G.13

You only have to read the statistics. Some types are better and interested in some aeras, and that very early. You only understand half of what I write, and do not make any research effort.

You are half sarcastic. In fact it's just amazing that you learn all this after three years on this forum .

You rely solely on your introverted intuition.


----------



## Temizzle

idk about ISTP anymore... you make a lot of baseless claims

I might wager... INTP 3
@Crowbo what do you think, should I change my name to Lionbo?


----------



## G.13

T said:


> idk about ISTP anymore... you make a lot of baseless claims
> 
> I might wager... INTP 3



INTP really seems to be the "trash archetype" when another person has been hurt in a intellectual debat. In fact I was expecting this reaction from you. And although you do not mention it, I know exactly why. STP are generally better at sport than NTJ. That upset you. It's just logical.

And no luck for you, I m very factual: _– ISTPs are highly represented among male college scholarship athletes.
_
https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/20...ity-profile-an-in-depth-look-at-the-mechanic/

INTJ:_– They have the highest GPA among persisters in college.
_
https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/2018/02/12/10-things-youll-relate-youre-intj/

I have always been bad at school, but excellent in sports.


----------



## Wisteria

I don't think you're aware that some of your sentences aren't coherent english. I rely on the MBTI test, because that is the sole purpose of the theory.

I would guess E4 or 6


----------



## G.13

That's right, but a little easy. Come on, continue your house soup with the enneagram. Everyone seems to be satisfied with this sh*t . But start to understanding cognitive functions would be more interesting for you imo.


----------



## Crowbo

T said:


> idk about ISTP anymore... you make a lot of baseless claims
> 
> I might wager... INTP 3
> @Crowbo what do you think, should I change my name to Lionbo?


That's not a bad idea


----------



## Darkbloom

I get INFP on mbti tests lol
Skip me, I just like to trash mbti and all its tests any chance I get


----------



## Wisteria

Maybe



G.13 said:


> That's right, but a little easy. Come on, continue your house soup with the enneagram. Everyone seems to be satisfied with this sh*t . But start to understanding cognitive functions would be more interesting for you imo.


I'm familiar with cognitive functions theory, I simply prefer to use the simplistic dichotomies. Deal with it.


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> That's right, but a little easy. Come on, continue your house soup with the enneagram. Everyone seems to be satisfied with this sh*t . But start to understanding cognitive functions would be more interesting for you imo.


Ever considered you could be in a Ti-Si loop?


----------



## Reila

Nope.


----------



## Rydori

Thinking IXFP 6w5 146 sp/sx

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

G.13 said:


> INTP really seems to be the "trash archetype" when another person has been hurt in a intellectual debat. In fact I was expecting this reaction from you. And although you do not mention it, I know exactly why. STP are generally better at sport than NTJ. That upset you. It's just logical.
> 
> And no luck for you, I m very factual: _– ISTPs are highly represented among male college scholarship athletes.
> _
> https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/20...ity-profile-an-in-depth-look-at-the-mechanic/
> 
> INTJ:_– They have the highest GPA among persisters in college.
> _
> https://www.psychologyjunkie.com/2018/02/12/10-things-youll-relate-youre-intj/
> 
> I have always been bad at school, but excellent in sports.


Well, first of all, I haven't debated anyone on this forum in quite some time. 
Second of all, there's no way I could have been hurt in debate since I responded to you responding to somebody else. 
So, I'm not sure how you come to that conclusion. 

Also, let me get this straight . . .

Your argument is that: 
- Assume I am an NTJ 
- Baseless claim that "factually" STPs are better at sports than NTJs
--> Therefore, I am jealous of your athletic superiority by sole merit of your personality type hence my response? 

Are you serious? 

What does athleticism have to do with anything? 

Also, you have no idea who I am. I wrestled for 7 years, I was captain and MVP of my team. I went undefeated for 2 consecutive years and took 1st place in CA state championships for my weight class. I'd like to see you take me down in the ring little man. 




G.13 said:


> That's right, but a little easy. Come on, continue your house soup with the enneagram. Everyone seems to be satisfied with this sh*t . But start to understanding cognitive functions would be more interesting for you imo.


Scratch enneagram 3. I'm like 99% sure cp 6w5 at this point.


----------



## Temizzle

@Rydori, 6w5 all a sudden?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Of course fits you to a T!


----------



## Rydori

T said:


> @Rydori, 6w5 all a sudden?


Nah I forgot to change it in my signature,pretty confident in 1w9 typing right now, having a good relation to 1 and 9 overall. Would say in terms of strength, 163 sp/so is my tritype 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Vixey said:


> I get INFP on mbti tests lol
> Skip me, I just like to trash mbti and all its tests any chance I get


Were you also doing this on the Flowery Mistype thread?


----------



## Darkbloom

Hexcoder said:


> Were you also doing this on the Flowery Mistype thread?


Doing what?


----------



## Ocean Helm

INFP in denial


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> INFP in denial


Time to make a new thread

[HR][/HR]


Vixey said:


> Doing what?


Fucking around / not being serious about your type dynamics


----------



## ENIGMA2019

T said:


> INTP 6w5 imo


:laughing: Big Kitty...tisk tisk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

VirtualInsanity said:


> I chose you because you're decent at analysing people as well as problems. You seem to have enough insight to know the functions and observe how people use them. You can give decent answers from that regard.
> 
> Enneagram 7? Interesting. I get typed as a 9 too, sometimes, though I don't really see that.
> 
> Yeah, I used to think that I was an InxJ of some sort, but like you said, I was probably just developing my intuition at the time (makes sense if it is my Tertiary function, since I should be developing it around this time anyway).
> 
> And my energy? Am I relaly that hyper?


*grins* ISFx for sure :heart:


----------



## Crowbo

bullseye


----------



## Lunacik

G.13 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> There will never evidence of S on this topic, by definition. What differs between N and S is in the practice in an neutral or action context. How to pretend to psychology without being interested in its functioning and therefore in theory... If not, your basics are bad and your opinion inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> But this topic, is endless because a lot don't have interest for the precision...


You have a different style in this than the S types I've seen.
You also seem to naturally swim in N rather than just fucking around with a theory, it sort of just seems to "pop out" of you.
That's my impression and I could very well discover that I think it's inaccurate if I learned more about you.


----------



## Rydori

Hexcoder said:


> You have a different style in this than the S types I've seen.
> You also seem to naturally swim in N rather than just fucking around with a theory, it sort of just seems to "pop out" of you.
> That's my impression and I could very well discover that I think it's inaccurate if I learned more about you.


Am I one of those S examples? 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.13

Hexcoder said:


> You have a different style in this than the S types I've seen.
> You also seem to naturally swim in N rather than just fucking around with a theory, it sort of just seems to "pop out" of you.
> That's my impression and I could very well discover that I think it's inaccurate if I learned more about you.


I answered that a few posts before. (190) But in a large term, yes, now I'm very balance between S and N. Simply, in the real world, you would be surprised to see that I do not fit the classic INTP in many ways. And you would be forced to doubt. Because I'm often in the sensory research.


----------



## BroNerd

Yes ISTP works for you.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP seems correct based on vibe. xNTP of some sort and I would say that E seems correct. I would say yes.


----------



## Max

Yes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Temizzle

Peanut squad


----------



## Crowbo

lol, ehhh


----------



## Lunacik

Shiny Fox


----------



## Max

Obvs


----------



## Wisteria

Well if it isn't everyone's favourate troll thread 

Not accurate


----------



## Temizzle

acccccurate


----------



## Reila

*Laughs in ENFJ*


----------



## Temizzle

are u an an enfj witch hunt isfp 6??


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Erm... xD An ISFP who seems to use their inferior te as if it was his dominant function. The lion as the top predator of his biome as broken the laws of physics and has fi and te and developed new survival skills as a new evolutionary adaptation.


----------



## Crowbo

XD correct


----------



## Rydori

Nah Yeah 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ya!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

well of course


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Temizzle

no


----------



## Crowbo

nah


----------



## Temizzle

nup


----------



## Reila

INFP in denial.


----------



## Lunacik

INTP in denial.


----------



## Lunacik

Yes.

(I finally settled on my all my type stuff besides Socionics which I'm not bothering with, and am done...so I'm celebrating with this incredibly ridiculous and pointless post...because I can. Don't laugh at me.)


----------



## Reila

*laughs at her*

Just kidding. INTP seems accurate even with the ISTP vibes!


----------



## G.13

Sure.
----

My feeling about this topic:

_You see, you enter in the INTP box!_


----------



## Wisteria

Oh you're the cat. 

ISFP confirmed

* *


----------



## G.13

As I feel you a bit frustrated about it, I'll explain.

ISFP is more representated in women than in men, and the cat is symbolically associated with the feminine rather than the masculine.


----------



## Charus

istp


----------



## Wisteria

Probably INTx.



G.13 said:


> As I feel you a bit frustrated about it, I'll explain.
> 
> ISFP is more representated in women than in men, and the cat is symbolically associated with the feminine rather than the masculine.


I'm not frustrated at all. That cat is meant to be you.


----------



## G.13

Let's go to INTP


----------



## Reila

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Wisteria

Yes 



G.13 said:


> Let's go to INTP


Are you typing me as INTP now? 

\o/


----------



## Reila

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lakigigar

you know my opinion already, but i think you're an intuitive lol.


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> Are you typing me as INTP now?
> 
> \o/


Ne Ver




Wisteria said:


> it doesn't seem right to describe Fe as this altruistic, people orientated function. It's too similar to the herd mentality. It's why I abandoned the the cognitive functions theory a long time ago. Relating something like this to a cognitive process just...doesn't make sense. Going by this actually validates the "Fi is selfish" theory.



The _extraverted feeling_ means that you are capable of empathy. To adapt your actions and your words to your interlocutor. But very often empathy is linked to greater compassion. Since you can literally feel what feel another person in a difficult or good situation. Without there being a link between this person and you. For this reason, many firefighters or nurses and psychologists use these functions.

But the stress or depression situation may involve the introverted feeling for these personns.

The _introverted feeling_ revolves around morality, essentially, and internal values. The legal Judges are TJ for example. And also lot of police officer. It is a more or less subtle vision, of each personn, of what is good and evil. Most vets use this feeling. Because animals are easier to understand. _And because they are nicer than humans_ NJTs, for example, make better psychiatrists, because this is an area closely related to neuroscience.

But the stress or depression situation may involve the intraverted feeling for these personns.


----------



## Lakigigar

ah come on, not going to type other people too anymore if i'm skipped all the time


----------



## G.13

I don't see extroverted sensation or extroverted feelings. So probably.


----------



## Wisteria

Wait you're ENFJ now? Thought only INxx types go on the internet..



G.13 said:


> Ne Ver
> 
> The _extraverted feeling_ means that you are capable of empathy. To adapt your actions and your words to your interlocutor. But very often empathy is linked to greater compassion. Since you can literally feel what feel another person in a difficult or good situation. Without there being a link between this person and you. For this reason, many firefighters or nurses and psychologists use these functions.
> 
> But the stress or depression situation may involve the introverted feeling for these personns.
> 
> The _introverted feeling_ revolves around morality, essentially, and internal values. The legal Judges are TJ for example. And also lot of police officer. It is a more or less subtle vision, of each personn, of what is good and evil. Most vets use this feeling. Because animals are easier to understand. _And because they are nicer than humans_ NJTs, for example, make better psychiatrists, because this is an area closely related to neuroscience.
> 
> But the stress or depression situation may involve the intraverted feeling for these personns.


So if you're depressed you're Fi and if you have empathy for other people you're Fe? 

Come on.


----------



## Reila

No idea.


----------



## Wisteria

No idea


----------



## Reila

Beats me.


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> So if you're depressed you're Fi and if you have empathy for other people you're Fe?
> Come on.


Of course. (Even if your savage cararicature is a resum of your extroverted inferior thinking) Take into account an PTSD for exemple. You can only focus on your introvert feelings, or on the contrary be abnormally sensitive to the needs of others.


But, as given, it is a inferior function, I can be insensitive and amoral in some cases. And in anycase I rely primarily to my reason. Do you know that it is commonly accepted that one of the particularities of ISFP and INTP is to not accept the boxes for themselves? For this reason, you have difficulties with cognitive functions. Because basically, you focus on your feeling rather than your thinking. Which can induces a confusion between desire and reality of you abilities that you want absolute and multiple. 


_I change during the course of a day. I wake and I’m one person, and when I go to sleep I know for certain I’m somebody else.
_ https://www.16personalities.com/isfp-personality


For INTPs, it is the extroverted intuition which has difficulties in delimiting its own borders. Because so many options seem to be possible with a tree-like thought. 


_Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow. The important thing is not to stop questioning.
_https://www.16personalities.com/intp-personality



What makes you different: an ISFP (young) is sure to not be limited. The insurance of Fi Dom. When an INTP (young) is projected everywhere without knowing what is really the best for him. He doubt about himself but remains lucid. Maturity changes this over time.

It is obvious that your preference is to emphasize what you consider to be _a logical inconsistency_, (very clumsily) which is the definition of_ extroverted thinking._ And I can say now, you have no Fe in your posts.


----------



## Crowbo

I think so


----------



## Max

Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Max

Ye. I drink to that. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> Of course. (Even if your savage cararicature is a resum of your extroverted inferior thinking) Take into account an PTSD for exemple. You can only focus on your introvert feelings, or on the contrary be abnormally sensitive to the needs of others.
> 
> 
> But, as given, it is a inferior function, I can be insensitive and amoral in some cases. And in anycase I rely primarily to my reason. Do you know that it is commonly accepted that one of the particularities of ISFP and INTP is to not accept the boxes for themselves? For this reason, you have difficulties with cognitive functions. Because basically, you focus on your feeling rather than your thinking. Which can induces a confusion between desire and reality of you abilities that you want absolute and multiple.
> 
> 
> _I change during the course of a day. I wake and I’m one person, and when I go to sleep I know for certain I’m somebody else.
> _ https://www.16personalities.com/isfp-personality
> 
> 
> For INTPs, it is the extroverted intuition which has difficulties in delimiting its own borders. Because so many options seem to be possible with a tree-like thought.
> 
> 
> _Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow. The important thing is not to stop questioning.
> _https://www.16personalities.com/intp-personality
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you different: an ISFP (young) is sure to not be limited. The insurance of Fi Dom. When an INTP (young) is projected everywhere without knowing what is really the best for him. He doubt about himself but remains lucid. Maturity changes this over time.
> 
> It is obvious that your preference is to emphasize what you consider to be _a logical inconsistency_, (very clumsily) which is the definition of_ extroverted thinking._ And I can say now, you have no Fe in your posts.


Disagreeing with you doesn't mean it's because the person doesn't understand the functions. And you're clearly choosing these two types because they happen to be under the names of the people who have disagreed with you the most (probably Hex or Ocean helm). Stop using your personal assumptions about people to prove that something is a "known fact" when it's not.

Those links just made me realised how stereotypical 16 personalities is. ISFP is in a field of flowers and it's the INTP that's the scientist fml.

Inf. Fe doesn't mean being insensitive and immoral. Scoring high on Thinking compared to Feeling might be characteristic of that (disregarding others in favour of logic) but it's not inferior Fe. You can't link the functions to a website that uses the dichotomies. (And btw, I don't think being an F makes you a saint either, but when they do something wrong it's more emotionally charged than indifference).

I don't get why you shared that ISFP quote. The page says nothing about INTPs not wanting to put themselves in a box, or anything to do with Ne, only that they have an inquisitive nature. 

How the fuck is that Extroverted thinking? :laughing: Ti is thought to be logical consistency and analysis to most people here. And they would be correct if they're talking about the cognitive functions;



cogntiveprocesses.com>Introverted Thinking* (Ti) said:


> It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles.
> These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea.
> This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work.
> The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency.
> We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what's observed.


----------



## Wisteria

Max - Yes, I agree with SP at least (I changed my mind ok)


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> Max - Yes, I agree with SP at least (I changed my mind ok)


What made you change your mind? Am very curious to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

Max said:


> What made you change your mind? Am very curious to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your posts on this forum maybe. And the fact that people are too easily typed as iNtuitive on here. Can you actually type the person about you instead of just asking about yourself?


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> Your posts on this forum maybe. And the fact that people are too easily typed as iNtuitive on here. Can you actually type the person about you instead of just asking about yourself?


Well, you and G.13 have pretty much been arguing about that for the past ... eternity. I can’t really add anything to the conversation that you guys already haven’t.

And I thought we had the freedom of speech on the forum... 










... But I guess we aren’t allowed to ask questions anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

Max said:


> Well, you and G.13 have pretty much been arguing about that for the past ... eternity. I can’t really add anything to the conversation that you guys already haven’t.
> 
> And I thought we had the freedom of speech on the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But I guess we aren’t allowed to ask questions anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we do if freedom of speech means talking about yourself.

It doesn't matter what he types me as. All you have to do is say yes/no, it's not hard.


----------



## Lunacik

I'm thinking T.


----------



## Max

Wisteria said:


> Yeah we do if freedom of speech means talking about yourself.
> 
> It doesn't matter what he types me as. All you have to do is say yes/no, it's not hard.


You really wanna know what I think? 

You’re clearly an ISFP with your Inferior Te. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

I can't really argue with INTP Hex. And you've dropped socionics, rip.



Max said:


> You really wanna know what I think?
> 
> You’re clearly an ISFP with your Inferior Te.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow someone actually agrees with G.13. Why inferior Te?

lol I was about to say skip me but...I don't really need to


----------



## Rydori

Entj 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Yeah


----------



## Miss Bingley

based on your about me page, yes.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Unknown seems pretty accurate (outside of NF) if you're typing by functions and using that order in your sig.

(Skip me, I don't need confirmation and we have a Type Unknown)


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Muy bueno. Mucho ne.


----------



## Rydori

Yes 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Yes my loving dear, I must say my sweetest of sweethearts, your typing does in deed and form seem to be accurate!!!! I am so proud of you!!!!


----------



## Lunacik

Wisteria said:


> I can't really argue with INTP Hex. And you've dropped socionics, rip.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow someone actually agrees with G.13. Why inferior Te?
> 
> lol I was about to say skip me but...I don't really need to


Yeah, it's just much too constrained for me to be able to do anything with it practically.
No Ti base, more Ni base
Probably not Fe PoLR or Te Creative
Not Te PoLR or Fe Creative
so that leaves...
lol nothing.
*shrug*









It was basically fucked from the time when Ashura tried combining Kepinski's IM Elements with Jungian Dichotomies imo.

SKIP ME

[HR][/HR]


Max said:


> What made you change your mind? Am very curious to know.


Can't speak for her, but will say that you have N moments but your primary focal point is more toward S. IMO it's not hard to see why someone might see you as N initially and change their mind over time.


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Temizzle

:kitteh:


----------



## Crowbo

of corpse!


----------



## Temizzle

:exterminate:


----------



## Crowbo

almost


----------



## Temizzle

:ninja:


----------



## G.13

Yes




Wisteria said:


> How the fuck is that Extroverted thinking? :laughing: Ti is thought to be logical consistency and analysis to most people here. And they would be correct if they're talking about the cognitive functions;



You never use introverted thinking, never. You are happy to point out what seems illogical to you, without a depth explanation as would an INTJ. Your extroverted thinking is inferior, because clumsy in development. Extremely short and punctuated with interrogation question. Your internal system is imprecise and rejects all the complexity. You also have an authoritarian and organization side that is perceptible at some moments: _Do not forget to type people, accept what I say or die, be as synthetic as possible: yes / no_

It's like you've never thought about Ti and Te.

Wiki, simple:

_Introverted thinking (Ti)

Ti seeks precision, such as the exact word to express an idea.* It notices the minute distinctions that define the essence of things, then analyzes and classifies them*. Ti examines all sides of an issue, looking to solve problems while minimizing effort and risk. It uses models to root out logical inconsistency._

_Extraverted thinking (Te)

Te organizes and schedules ideas and the environment to ensure the efficient, productive pursuit of objectives. Te seeks logical explanations for actions, events, and conclusions, *looking for faulty reasoning and lapses in sequence*._


Overall, your style is defensive because you are not comfortable with abstraction. On the other hand, you are in permanent laughter and a sarcasm, which indicates an false overconfidence, again, this is not the mark of strong Thinking. But rather a strong Feeling.


You are very young. Age will improve this.


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> You never use introverted thinking, never. You are happy to point out what seems illogical to you, without a depth explanation as would an INTJ. Your extroverted thinking is inferior, because clumsy in development. Extremely short and punctuated with interrogation question. Your internal system is imprecise and rejects all the complexity.


K



> You also have an authoritarian and organization side that is perceptible at some moments: _Do not forget to type people, accept what I say or die, be as synthetic as possible: yes / no_


Don't think I ever added an "or die"



> It's like you've never thought about Ti and Te.
> Wiki, simple:
> _Introverted thinking (Ti)
> Ti seeks precision, such as the exact word to express an idea.* It notices the minute distinctions that define the essence of things, then analyzes and classifies them*. Ti examines all sides of an issue, looking to solve problems while minimizing effort and risk. It uses models to root out logical inconsistency._
> _Extraverted thinking (Te)
> Te organizes and schedules ideas and the environment to ensure the efficient, productive pursuit of objectives. Te seeks logical explanations for actions, events, and conclusions, *looking for faulty reasoning and lapses in sequence*._


Cherry picking. You couldn't even use the same source. 



> Overall, your style is defensive because you are not comfortable with abstraction. On the other hand, you are in permanent laughter and a sarcasm, which indicates an false overconfidence, again, this is not the mark of strong Thinking. But rather a strong Feeling.


Oh wow you know me so well, you've got me all figured out!

You don't have a clue, so don't try to guess. You continue to say that I don't like complexity when i've already told you that wasn't the case. You're biased and believing what you want to believe. You assume I'm stupid and have inferior thinking because I disagree with you. Since when does giving in depth explanation indicate strength of thinking? I'm not going to write hundreds of words to explain something to you. That would be a waste of time. If I wasn't comfortable with abstraction, why would be on this forum for years?


----------



## Wisteria

Hexcoder said:


> Yeah, it's just much too constrained for me to be able to do anything with it practically.
> No Ti base, more Ni base
> Probably not Fe PoLR or Te Creative
> Not Te PoLR or Fe Creative
> so that leaves...
> lol nothing.
> *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was basically fucked from the time when Ashura tried combining Kepinski's IM Elements with Jungian Dichotomies imo.
> 
> SKIP ME


Aw :/ feel like I wasted my time explaining it to you, but you did say a few times that you weren't interested in learning socionics. I hope you got something out of it at least.

No one on that server posted in the socionics channel anyway (unless you count Termizzle's shitposts).

The Jungian functions aren't much different from the information metabolism theory. The functions are focused purely on the cognitive process, while information metabolism gave the personality theory more of a biological basis (basically we perceive information via the five senses then respond to it). The way I see it, those theories are both relevant to each other, like two parts of the same phenomenon.

Typology theory in general isn't entirely accurate and still requires a lot of improvement. What theory are you using now, cognitive functions? 

(and when you said you thought T, were you actually typing me lol? i wasn't sure)


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> Don't think I ever added an "or die"
> 
> Cherry picking. You couldn't even use the same source.


(Half of your characters are armed)

_Tooooooo much source for my inferior thinking. Toooooo much._




Wisteria said:


> The Jungian functions aren't much different from the information metabolism theory. The functions are focused purely on the cognitive process, while information metabolism gave the personality theory more of a biological basis (basically we *perceive *information via the five *senses *then *respond *to it). The way I see it, those theories are both relevant to each other, like two parts of the same phenomenon.


 SP view.


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> _Tooooooo much source for my inferior thinking. Toooooo much._


You think I can't deal with too much information sources? 

how about this? or this?

When I write an essay or dissertation, you think I can't even find the information sources and reference them? Please.



> (Half of your characters are armed)


Oh I'm being too defensive? I wonder why, couldn't have anything to do with telling me I struggle to understand a simple concept that is the cognitive functions could it??



> SP view.


Yeah Ns just experience perception through their intuitive senses and deep intellect I guess. They don't need eyeballs or anything.

I'm being sarcastic because some of your statements are so dumb and presumptuous. I'm honestly surprised you're not typed as an iNtuitive. Most people like you are.


----------



## G.13

So what's wrong with the fact that I use multiple sources to support an argument?

These words you used. With an Intuitive, it could be more something like that:_In unconscious way we collect the information through our environment and analyze it _

Rather than for a Sensor: _basically we perceive information via the five senses then respond to it_



Wisteria said:


> I'm being sarcastic because some of your statements are so dumb and presumptuous. I'm honestly surprised you're not typed as an iNtuitive. Most people like you are.



_I don't like your sureness, so I take refuge in the stereotype of arrogant intuitive people._

Ok...


----------



## Bigmouth

No.


----------



## G.13

No.


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> So what's wrong with the fact that I use multiple sources to support an argument?
> These words you used. An Intuitive, it's could more something like that: _In unconscious way we collect the information through our environment and analyze it _


The fact that you can't use the one I used and cited for you because you have the need to cherry pick information.
Do you make a distinction between intuition and thinking?



> _I don't like your sureness, so I take refuge in the stereotype of arrogant intuitive people._
> 
> Ok...


omg can you quit with the attempts at mind reading? People who are arrogant and think they're the masters of typology when they'e actually generating myths and misinterpretations of typology are always typed as an NT on here. (and no, I'm not saying anyone typed as NT is like that).


----------



## Bigmouth

Wisteria, what have you done? You were perfectly typed as an ISFJ.


----------



## Wisteria

Your avy kinda looks like an extrovert Bigmouth. But idk, maybe?

edit: omg are you who I think you are?


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> People who are arrogant and think they're the masters of typology



It reminds me people who think Bruce Lee was an Intuitive because abstract, arrogant and visionary about his financial success... At 30 years...

Look at this geek head.


----------



## Bigmouth

Yes.


----------



## G.13

No an Yes.



Wisteria said:


> The fact that you can't use the one I used and cited for you because you have the need to cherry pick information.
> Do you make a distinction between intuition and thinking?


No...

But even with your source, you still do not fit introverted thinking. You are more _typist_ in your style.


----------



## Ocean Helm

INTP in denial


----------



## Bigmouth

ISTJ in denial


----------



## Ocean Helm

Bigmouth said:


> ISTJ in denial











I don't know you either but I may know your earlier alt.


----------



## Bigmouth

Ocean Helm said:


> I don't know you either but I may know your earlier alt.


You do, you were expressing the same 'in denial' sentiments nine months ago.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Bigmouth said:


> You do, you were expressing the same 'in denial' sentiments nine months ago.


When something is true, there's no reason to re-word it. Also it references something specific.

Anyway if you're going to alt, why make it so painfully obvious?


----------



## Bigmouth

Ocean Helm said:


> When something is true, there's no reason to re-word it. Also it references something specific.
> 
> Anyway if you're going to alt, why make it so painfully obvious?


This isn't an alt, I assure you. But you are right for repeating the sentiments, because I happen to be in denial myself.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Bigmouth said:


> This isn't an alt, I assure you. But you are right for repeating the sentiments, because I happen to be in denial myself.


I think you're maybe the ISTJ! You've lurking around these forums keeping track of, but not posting about, the business of others and when they posted particular things to a degree which would imply not only some sort of introversion but likely a really strong Si preference. And when you came up with an identity to help your denial you went straight to your shadow form (ENFP). Or perhaps you're really an INFP in Fi-Si loop.

I love functions. I can say whatever I want with them.


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> It reminds me people who think Bruce Lee was an Intuitive because abstract, arrogant and visionary about his financial success... At 30 years...


You take everything I say the wrong way.



G.13 said:


> No an Yes.
> But even with your source, you still do not fit introverted thinking. You are more _typist_ in your style.


Oh wow i'm so triggered rn, calling me a typist!


----------



## Wisteria

Oh i forgot to type the person above - yes duh (the shadow form of ISTJ is ISTP isn't it?)
And yay :fall: old members have returned o/


----------



## Temizzle

Ocean Helm said:


> Seems like you're just trolling here because it's just so far out there. If you look at what's in the blanks that you cut out they aren't even self-referencing direct experiences but rather things I figured out from them.
> 
> Unless you are saying I'm learning things from experience, which I guess is proof of having a functional brain.
> 
> I guess you're INTP then, as you are an NT with at least tert-Si, if I am the bar to clear for that (see: my most recent test result where Si was dead last). After all you were INTP at one point in your life so according to the Types Never Change theory if you were INTP before learning about MBTI and deciding you wanted to be something else, then we could see the later test results as a result of bias.


Alright now first of all, I'll need you to calm down a little bit, no reason to get so riled up over a stranger's comments on a forum my lovely dearest. 

So, I'm not trolling. It's a loose hypothesis based on very minimal observations, but here is my thought process...

Each personality structure uses 2 perception functions to help them navigate the world. The INTP structure: Ti - Ne - Si - Fe, does indeed use Si in its informational funnel. 

As you mentioned yourself: You "but rather things you figured out from self-referencing direct experiences". So that means, in some point in your funnel of thought, you did engage Si to feed your Ne / Ti. Makes sense? I think it makes sense.


----------



## Reila

Entp.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Yes


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> Entp.


I think I'm starting to understand.. you type me as something different for every day of the week. So, next tuesday it will be ENTP again and I think if I remember correct Wednesdays are ENFJ days right?
@Aluminum Frost yea I can concur


----------



## ENIGMA2019

:laughing: :chat02:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


> Yes


Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Temizzle

:exterminate:


----------



## Crowbo

Hell Yeah

ninjad by Twilight


----------



## Max

Hexcoder said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Can't speak for her, but will say that you have N moments but your primary focal point is more toward S. IMO it's not hard to see why someone might see you as N initially and change their mind over time.


I see. Maybe my big bad baby N is developing into a good N.


----------



## Sybow

Yes for both people above me.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP seems about correct from what I have seen. I say yes.


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## Ocean Helm

T said:


> Alright now first of all, I'll need you to calm down a little bit, no reason to get so riled up over a stranger's comments on a forum my lovely dearest.


I swear everything you do is a massive projection. You just got done responding with like a full page to my comment.

Does it make you feel good to do this? Is this how you relieve the "emptiness" you describe within you?


> So, I'm not trolling. It's a loose hypothesis based on very minimal observations, but here is my thought process...
> 
> Each personality structure uses 2 perception functions to help them navigate the world. The INTP structure: Ti - Ne - Si - Fe, does indeed use Si in its informational funnel.
> 
> As you mentioned yourself: You "but rather things you figured out from self-referencing direct experiences". So that means, in some point in your funnel of thought, you did engage Si to feed your Ne / Ti. Makes sense? I think it makes sense.


If you are a person who didn't "use Si" by this model then you would likely be brain dead. We all experience things directly and hopefully learn from them.

So I guess everyone here is "Si-Ne" except maybe maybe the person who came up with it.


----------



## Temizzle

Ocean Helm said:


> If you are a person who didn't "use Si" by this model then you would likely be brain dead. We all experience things directly and hopefully learn from them.
> 
> So I guess everyone here is "Si-Ne" except maybe maybe the person who came up with it.


Aww you actually are getting offended. I really don't understand why . . .

But to answer the substance in your post: 
Yes, I do agree that everybody is Si-Ne to some degree. I believe that everybody uses each and every function: the question is to what degree? That is why personality structures are formed from preferences: certain neuronal pathways that are strengthened overtime. 

Did you have a different interpretation of how the functions work cohesively? Do you take the stance that you do not use Si at all? 

Also, just a quick note: My response was not out of defense or even offense, I was thankful that you followed suit and wanted to open a bigger more honest conversation. Not to debate for the mere sake of debate. I was hoping to mine some substance. 

Or we can continue @Crowbo circle jerking on this thread as usual.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

T said:


> Aww you actually are getting offended. I really don't understand why . . .
> 
> But to answer the substance in your post:
> Yes, I do agree that everybody is Si-Ne to some degree. I believe that everybody uses each and every function: the question is to what degree? That is why personality structures are formed from preferences: certain neuronal pathways that are strengthened overtime.
> 
> Did you have a different interpretation of how the functions work cohesively? Do you take the stance that you do not use Si at all?
> 
> Also, just a quick note: My response was not out of defense or even offense, I was thankful that you followed suit and wanted to open a bigger more honest conversation. Not to debate for the mere sake of debate. I was hoping to mine some substance.
> 
> Or we can continue @Crowbo circle jerking on this thread as usual.


Have you not heard? Crow is the Winner of NNN. Give him props on not jerking Big Kitty. You may need to however : P


----------



## Bigmouth

Yes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bigmouth like Steven Tyler?

No telling but, the avatar looks like an INTx I used to know on here.


----------



## Temizzle

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Bigmouth like Steven Tyler?
> 
> No telling but, the avatar looks like an INTx I used to know on here.


I'm honestly surprised that we don't have multiple offspring by now


----------



## ENIGMA2019

T said:


> I'm honestly surprised that we don't have multiple offspring by now


Wait! You know Bigmouth? I did not know you ran that way. *runs off and cries at dreams crushed so quickly*


----------



## Ocean Helm

T said:


> Aww you actually are getting offended. I really don't understand why . . .


The psychological projections continue. You create some system out of thin air, probably to create some imaginary barrier between yourself and how you see yourself at your most insecure, and we get this. It's fine, you snapped at Reila too. You've been a source of entertainment for me, an observer, for quite a while, but hey I thought it'd work out better if the guy with the lion costume was allowed to sort of roam around freely.


> But to answer the substance in your post:
> Yes, I do agree that everybody is Si-Ne to some degree. I believe that everybody uses each and every function: the question is to what degree? That is why personality structures are formed from preferences: certain neuronal pathways that are strengthened overtime.


Do you really believe The Functions describe this?


> Did you have a different interpretation of how the functions work cohesively?


I have no reason to believe they exist in a strong sense.


> Do you take the stance that you do not use Si at all?


I don't know what "Si" even is. All I know is that from the moment I started taking these "cognitive functions" tests it's consistently been near the bottom, and I relate to some descriptions pretty well but not others (see: Socionics where I am willing to consider that I best fit the SLI model where Si would be my base.

But what I do know is that the Mufasa cosplayer has consistently used The Functions in a way consistent with them being symbolic of some sort of force-o-meter, where you put yourself as "ENTJ" or "ESTP" or whatever.


> Also, just a quick note: My response was not out of defense or even offense, I was thankful that you followed suit and wanted to open a bigger more honest conversation. Not to debate for the mere sake of debate. I was hoping to mine some substance.


Suuuure


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Maybe? I think possible : )



Ocean Helm said:


> The psychological projections continue. You create some system out of thin air, probably to create some imaginary barrier between yourself and how you see yourself at your most insecure, and we get this. It's fine, you snapped at Reila too. You've been a source of entertainment for me, an observer, for quite a while, but hey I thought it'd work out better if the guy with the lion costume was allowed to sort of roam around freely.
> 
> Do you really believe The Functions describe this?
> 
> I have no reason to believe they exist in a strong sense.
> 
> I don't know what "Si" even is. All I know is that from the moment I started taking these "cognitive functions" tests it's consistently been near the bottom, and I relate to some descriptions pretty well but not others (see: Socionics where I am willing to consider that I best fit the SLI model where Si would be my base.
> 
> But what I do know is that the Mufasa cosplayer has consistently used The Functions in a way consistent with them being symbolic of some sort of force-o-meter, where you put yourself as "ENTJ" or "ESTP" or whatever.
> 
> Suuuure


As new facts have presented their selves....Is this foreplay?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

T said:


> I'm honestly surprised that we don't have multiple offspring by now






:laughing:


----------



## Temizzle

Ocean Helm said:


> blah blah i think im cool


oops, little pee pee syndrome :blushed:roud:



ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Wait! You know Bigmouth? I did not know you ran that way. *runs off and cries at dreams crushed so quickly*


Oooh what a coy diversion. No, I speak of you my long lost love.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Welcome back!!!!


Thanks! I missed you guys


----------



## ENIGMA2019

T said:


> oops, little pee pee syndrome :blushed:roud:
> 
> 
> Oooh what a coy diversion. No, I speak of you my long lost love.


I was lost? *damn, I wondered what my issue was* Well, now that I am found.... *devilish grin*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


> Thanks! I missed you guys


I know ISTPs are not into this much but.... :hugs:


----------



## Crowbo

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> I know ISTPs are not into this much but.... :hugs:


The 2018 NNN champion knows that you're accurate


----------



## Temizzle

Hey! Small pee-pee boy @Ocean Helm! What is mufasa cosplayer's type then if not ESTP or ENTJ? 

Can we... dare I say it... offer solutions rather than highlight problems? 

Play the game to win rather than to not lose? 

I wonder . . . 

--------------------

As for the above poster, I haven't seen you post around here much, I'll need to gather more data before I can make an accurate assessment.


----------



## G.13

Yes.



Temizzle said:


> Nice! Oh, also, when you're done masturbating all over yourself please don't forget to follow the rules of the thread please & thank u!!


Rofl.



Ocean Helm said:


> The psychological projections continue. You create some system out of thin air, probably to create some imaginary barrier between yourself and how you see yourself at your most insecure, and we get this.


Interesting. I will reuse.




Ocean Helm said:


> INTP in denial


I could say that your are an INTP that reassures himself about its own capacity by recovering an ISTP in its archetype. But, seriously, do you practice or are attract by a combat sport, skydiving, paintball, FPS or anything else to close during your free time? Did you integrated the army or security world? Are you in the large quantity of food? Are you attracted by the harsh weather conditions? Do you practice bivouac or swimming in theses conditions? Do you have a taste for physical detail? Are you very interested in sex... In the same day?

Me, yes.


Simple question. I ask to learn from your type.

@ENIGMA 4.0

You have improved this past painting/avatar no?


----------



## G.13

Yes we use *all *the functions but not in the same context: *Desire, constraint, stress.
*
. I organize my outside world when I am stressed, I organize the big mess around me to stay clean and functional.

. I remember my past experiences when I was stressed, like when I'm insulted by a personn a past day and I immediately remember his face one year later. Or melancholy, when I listen to a music that I have not listened since years...

. Lots of thoughts jostle in my head when I'm stressed.

. I become egocentric and insensitive to the needs of others when I'm stressed.


And above all:

. Do not confuse memory and introverted sens. 

. An average stress is not a bad thing. Just normal and daily. So necessarily all functions are used daily.


----------



## Wisteria

Aw looks like T has finally confessed his feelings to Enigma <3 Talking about your offspring isn't the most romantic but it's still cute.



> Are you very interested in sex... In the same day?


If SPs are only interested in sex...where do those iNtuitives and SJs come from? :thinking:


----------



## G.13

Wisteria said:


> If SPs are only interested in sex...where do those iNtuitives and SJs come from? :thinking:


Start by prove my mistake, and replace your sexual christmas avatar by something of convenable. Or I call your father.


----------



## Wisteria

The socionics theory is actually similar to psychology, where you have the ego, super ego, and basic wants/desires. Except the meaning of the terms are changed for some reason. So it's correct that we use certain functions in different contexts. Did you actually read my introduction thread or something? Stealing my ideas arent you 

So @G.13. Going by MBTI criteria you're not an S (paying attention to facts and literal details). There is no way Ocean helm has an ISTP archetype or whatever. Probably an Se wannabe. In socionics, that would be dual seeking Se for sure (ILI or IEI). You literally associate Se with pleasure and also hinting at duality, so yeah. It's very obvious. You're an Ni base acting out on their dual seeking function. The dual seeking function is weak (sort of like the inferior in Jungian psychology, but not so unhealthy and distorted), and you are somewhat aware of that, therefore type it as aux instead of leading. Also typed as an introvert, so Fe creative is unlikely. Probably an ILI. Fe PoLR makes sense, as you don't articulate yourself or express yourself a lot, and aren't aware how you're opinions contrast with the general consensus. 

There's your psychoanalysis, hope you enjoy


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> Start by prove my mistake, and replace your sexual noel avatar by something of a convenable.


Ohh you're french! 

I'll probably stick with this avatar until next year :heart:


----------



## G.13

I steal nothing, it's the work Linda V. Berens little girl.

I did not understand. Nothing. It was so confused. You describe a kind of INTJ?



Wisteria said:


> and aren't aware how you're opinions contrast with the general consensus.


That's obviously wrong.


----------



## Wisteria

The irony..


----------



## G.13

I guess you're boost your tertiary introverted intuition and your inferior extravert thinking to the max. What gives this inconsistent INTJ aspect . A bit like a commercial car on which you could put a race car motor.


----------



## Wisteria

Nice intuitive metaphor there. Mind explaining where this inconsistency is? Not pointing out it makes you sound a child that had their toy taken away from them and now your mad about it.

So far you've been so inconsistent. Let give you some examples;

Saying the tertiary function is developed at an older age, then saying I'm an ISFP with developed Ni like you despite being different ages. 
Typing me as inferior Te then saying my Ni and Te are developed despite knowing i'm too young to even develop those functions in mbti.
Stating only Ni-Se types associate with animal symbolism, and typing me as an Se-Ni type anyway.


----------



## G.13

You read badly, truncate my posts and modifies the original idea. Still a sign of inferior extraverted thinking. Too hurried, clumsy. With tertiary intuition.

(Why I have a animal as avatar if you say the true...)


----------



## Bigmouth

Yes, you are.


----------



## Paulie

An obvious imposter!


----------



## G.13

INFJ in Ni.Ti loop.



Wisteria said:


> You're just showing functions in the ISTP stack with percentages. What do the percentages mean?


It is the average for all ISTP.


----------



## G.13

The explanation of the perpetual helmet of @Ocean Helm

I was telling myself that a long time ago Ocean was a psychologist of the King and said too much.

The punishment was terrible


----------



## StinkyBambi

Hello, sorry I am new here, ISTP sounds about right for the person above although who am I to say so! :topsy_turvy::redface-new:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNFP seems about right. I could also see ENFP, either ne fi or fi ne. Seems accurate though. Also, cute Piglet avi. :kitteh: Also, welcome to PerC!


----------



## StinkyBambi

Froody Blue Gem said:


> xNFP seems about right. I could also see ENFP, either ne fi or fi ne. Seems accurate though. Also, cute Piglet avi. :kitteh:


Aww thank you ! No I am definitely not ENFP, too shy for that haha, wish I was an ENFP though. I like your avi too btw, cute wolves :smilee:

(for the next person- please skip me and do Froody)


----------



## Wisteria

Probably



G.13 said:


> INFJ in Ni.Ti loop.
> It is the average for all ISTP.


So you don't even know what the scores represent.


----------



## Bigmouth

Could be ISTJ.


----------



## G.13

Probably



Wisteria said:


> So you don't even know what the scores represent.



I'm talking about general logic (this percentages are my logic), you are talking me about _score_. _Scores _that you ignore when I post it here ...


The worst is that maybe you are only 16 years old... It's the best thing that I wish you. Because it's scary.


----------



## Wisteria

Oops I didn't notice the skip me thing, that was for Bambi. Froody - maybe not accurate. you're not anything like other INFJs on this forum.



G.13 said:


> I'm talking about general logic (this percentages are my logic), you are talking me about score. _Scores _that you ignore when I post it here ...
> 
> The worst is that maybe you are only 16 years old... It's the best thing that I wish you. Because it's scary.


The score is the percentage you numpty.

Maybe I'll talk you again when you get over your superiority complex.


----------



## G.13

These are not scores but personnal and logical estimates to establish a general average for each archetype... Damned. Scores would be more precise and less balanced according to the individuals.




Bigmouth said:


> Could be ISTJ.



According to the widely accepted theory, ISTJs are not interested in _theorical _psychology during adolescence. I'm leaning towards INTJ. In any case the introverted intuition and extraverted sensor are too obvious to be ignored. I also probably overestimated about his age because of a certain maturity. And, his extraverted sens is also, as I noted at the beginning, very symbolic rather than anchored in the real world.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

_Blam Blam Blam_

 ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿'̿'\̵͇̿̿\з=( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)=ε/̵͇̿̿/'̿̿ ̿ ̿ ̿ 

*Shoots it down*


----------



## G.13

No


----------



## Bigmouth

BenevolentBitterBananaPeeling

Always yes to the above.


----------



## Neige Noire

Kinda, would say ENTP, but that's more of a stereotype thing. So I would say yes.


----------



## Bigmouth

Not INFP, but I would instead say ISFP.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Given the Oscar Wilde avi, I'll say sure.


----------



## Crowbo

unknown is correct


----------



## Handsome Dyke

I think so


----------



## Rydori

Probably 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.13

Intj (mbti)


----------



## Wisteria

I meant MBTI as in the dichotomies, not the harold grant stack. I'm pretty sure I have a sensing preference, got ISFJ in the MBTI assessment but some of my scores weren't far over 50%

Sometimes think I enjoy both intuition and sensing, like I don't have a clear preference towards one of them all the time. Symbolism and abstraction can interest me, but I also enjoy experiencing sensations and sticking with factual information. So no fucking clue, I clearly can't fit into a box :kitteh: (lol just realised how metaphorical my avatar is for this forum)


----------



## Darkbloom

Wisteria said:


> I meant MBTI as in the dichotomies, not the harold grant stack. I'm pretty sure I have a sensing preference, got ISFJ in the MBTI assessment but some of my scores weren't far over 50%
> 
> Sometimes think I enjoy both intuition and sensing, like I don't have a clear preference towards one of them all the time. Symbolism and abstraction can interest me, but I also enjoy experiencing sensations and sticking with factual information. So no fucking clue, I clearly can't fit into a box :kitteh: (lol just realised how metaphorical my avatar is for this forum)


Metaphorical how?


----------



## Lunacik

Wisteria said:


> Aw :/ feel like I wasted my time explaining it to you, but you did say a few times that you weren't interested in learning socionics. I hope you got something out of it at least.
> 
> No one on that server posted in the socionics channel anyway (unless you count Termizzle's shitposts).


Sorry...I mean I was interested, but actually tbh it was after talking with you that I came to understand I just don't have a clear / solid fit in it. I can't see myself as Te PoLR or Fe Creative at all, and not Te Creative and Fe PoLR, either. I thought LII was a decent fit before, but now that it isn't and I understand that Ni Base is more accurate...I have no idea what to type as in it. At least you got me to stop typing as LII, lmao so I guess your time wasn't entirely wasted.



> The Jungian functions aren't much different from the information metabolism theory. The functions are focused purely on the cognitive process, while information metabolism gave the personality theory more of a biological basis (basically we perceive information via the five senses then respond to it). The way I see it, those theories are both relevant to each other, like two parts of the same phenomenon.


Do you have a link to more information on that?



> Typology theory in general isn't entirely accurate and still requires a lot of improvement. What theory are you using now, cognitive functions?


Definitely not Cognitive Functions, lol.
TBH I actually don't subscribe to any of this stuff, I know it needs a lot of improvement...but...I kind of just entertain things from whatever angles those around me come from, at this point, for the most part...as long as it's not random bullshit spewed out of their assholes. So if someone else types with functions, I'll type with functions; if they type with dichotomies, I'll type with dichotomies; I don't have a firm stance on any of the systems, but I personally am the most into Enneagram because of it being the most accurate and beneficial for me thus far. I've learned the most from it. I'm the least interested in CFs probably.

Which ones are you most interested in? Based on observation I'll guess Socionics, then MBTI, then Enneagram, then CFs...am I right?



> (and when you said you thought T, were you actually typing me lol? i wasn't sure)


Yeah, take it with a grain of salt. Just an impression based on not very many F things coming from you. Your focus has always seemed to be on impersonal things, information, etc.


----------



## Wisteria

Vixey said:


> Metaphorical how?


lol S-dom confirmed.

My D.va avatar is in a box xD


----------



## Wisteria

Hexcoder said:


> Sorry...I mean I was interested, but actually tbh it was after talking with you that I came to understand I just don't have a clear / solid fit in it. I can't see myself as Te PoLR or Fe Creative at all, and not Te Creative and Fe PoLR, either. I thought LII was a decent fit before, but now that it isn't and I understand that Ni Base is more accurate...I have no idea what to type as in it. At least you got me to stop typing as LII, lmao so I guess your time wasn't entirely wasted.


Oh :/ Hopefully that means you understood more about the theory. It's not a complicated theory imo but it is more dynamic, like you realise there are more exceptions and abnormalities that make it harder for an individual to fit perfectly into a socionics type. That also means it's not black and white as something like MBTI. And maybe being previously acquainted with MBTI /JFC will make socionics more confusing. 

Hm might as well type as ILI or something? Surprised you haven't thought about it. Or type as something trollish like I have xD



> Do you have a link to more information on that?


There isn't really a page in particular that says this, so I will cherry pick some quotes that explain it instead 

_"Probably you have heard that socionics studies information metabolism. Sounds jibberish for beginners! Let's put it simpler. Metabolism is an exchange. So, Socionics deals with information exchange between someone (something). Who is this someone? Anyone who possesses mind. Once a person comes into contact with someone or something, he gets from this "someone" or "something" information. What does it mean to get in contact? Well, just look at something, touch, hear, feel the energy, in general, it is a sensory contact of any kind."_ - SoSS

_The central idea of socionics is that information is intuitively divisible into eight categories, called information aspects or information elements, which a person's psyche processes using eight psychological functions.[7] Each sociotype has a different correspondence between functions and information elements, which results in different ways of perceiving, processing, and producing information_ - wikipedia



> Definitely not Cognitive Functions, lol.
> TBH I actually don't subscribe to any of this stuff, I know it needs a lot of improvement...but...I kind of just entertain things from whatever angles those around me come from, at this point, for the most part...as long as it's not random bullshit spewed out of their assholes. So if someone else types with functions, I'll type with functions; if they type with dichotomies, I'll type with dichotomies; I don't have a firm stance on any of the systems, but I personally am the most into Enneagram because of it being the most accurate and beneficial for me thus far. I've learned the most from it. I'm the least interested in CFs probably.


lol good. So you're using the functions theory because the majority online do? I've kinda done the same thing  A lot of people think i'm Fi dom (more often than Si dom) and the cognitive function description of Si is gross.
You definitely seemed more interested in enneagram.



> Which ones are you most interested in? Based on observation I'll guess Socionics, then MBTI, then Enneagram, then CFs...am I right?


Yes that's right  The reason I prefer socionics is because it actually takes ideas from modern psychology. You can tell the authors of the theory have some knowledge and understanding of psychology (as most of them are qualified psychologists). For example "ego" is a term used in psychology/social science. Jung was far too interested in mystical, pretentious concepts. 



> Yeah, take it with a grain of salt. Just an impression based on not very many F things coming from you. Your focus has always seemed to be on impersonal things, information, etc.


Ok that's interesting. Going with MBTI that maybe fits with Sensing (a preference for the factual or realistic).


----------



## Mick Travis

It's nice to see Enoch is still causing trouble.


----------



## Crowbo

Nah, ENFP


----------



## Mick Travis

Crowbo said:


> Nah, ENFP


You hurt my feelers.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP seems about correct, I'd say correct. :3


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ is correct


----------



## G.13

E.T Zelda is correct




Wisteria said:


> I meant MBTI as in the dichotomies, not the harold grant stack. I'm pretty sure I have a sensing preference, got ISFJ in the MBTI assessment but some of my scores weren't far over 50%
> 
> Sometimes think I enjoy both intuition and sensing, like I don't have a clear preference towards one of them all the time. Symbolism and abstraction can interest me, but I also enjoy experiencing sensations and sticking with factual information. So no fucking clue, I clearly can't fit into a box :kitteh: (lol just realised how metaphorical my avatar is for this forum)


I can say it's the same for me ... Except that I suspect I have maybe the double of your age lol. And that my interest for the psycho theory and abstract world is recent. So, I can not imagine how you can type me as _Intuitive _knowing what are my basic preferences in the real world. And you as _Sensor _who a seems so qualified in _theorical _psychology, so young. It's totally random. Everyone loves to feel sensations. Me the first. SP or not. It's a question of intensity. That's what makes you rock on one side or the other. In fact the INTJ are known to have some excess in the sensory world (Inferior Se). But I'll keep INTJ because it's my second favorite type. And because people will stop to breaking my b*lls about my intuition. All depends on whether you consider the type as something innate or that can change over time. And I must admit that I am perplexed about it. (Neuronal plasticity)


The socionic is an absolute nonsense. You have people who clearly use Ti Ne functions and think they are INTJs. It's ridiculous. Really.


That said, typing himself with tests rather than self-understanding is probably the worst thing.



Wisteria said:


> lol S-dom confirmed.
> 
> My D.va avatar is in a box xD


So you can confirm a second S Dom. Me.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Intuitive ISTP/Perceiving INTJ


----------



## Darkbloom

Wisteria said:


> lol S-dom confirmed.
> 
> My D.va avatar is in a box xD


Lol took me a while to see the box, my first thought was ribbons around her body making you look like a gift to PerC :laughing:

Skip me


----------



## Wisteria

G.13 said:


> I can say it's the same for me ... Except that I suspect I have maybe the double of your age lol. And that my interest for the psycho theory and abstract world is recent. So, I can not imagine how you can type me as _Intuitive _knowing what are my basic preferences in the real world. And you as _Sensor _who a seems so qualified in _theorical _psychology, so young. It's totally random. Everyone loves to feel sensations. Me the first. SP or not. It's a question of intensity. That's what makes you rock on one side or the other. In fact the INTJ are known to have some excess in the sensory world (Inferior Se). But I'll keep INTJ because it's my second favorite type. And because people will stop to breaking my b*lls about my intuition. All depends on whether you consider the type as something innate or that can change over time. And I must admit that I am perplexed about it. (Neuronal plasticity)


No one can really tell you what your MBTI type is, because its a personal test. It's about your personal preferences and how you see yourself.



> The socionic is an absolute nonsense. You have people who clearly use Ti Ne functions and think they are INTJs. It's ridiculous. Really.


You're not even talking about socionics here. can you just once stop talking out of your ass?



> That said, typing himself with tests rather than self-understanding is probably the worst thing.


You still calling me a He?



> So you can confirm a second S Dom. Me.


That's fascinating.


----------



## Wisteria

Vixey said:


> Lol took me a while to see the box, my first thought was ribbons around her body making you look like a gift to PerC :laughing:
> 
> Skip me


You're not entirely wrong :kitteh:

Jk, skip me


----------



## StinkyBambi

Hello, yes I think Ocean is typed correctly, they are a genius INTP :smilee:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Smells about right.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Temizzle

by no means


----------



## Temizzle

Vixey said:


> Getting more Fe vibe for some reason (person above enoch)


Is that you in your avatar? Either way you're a tease :^)


----------



## Firelily

You're the tease Mr ENTJ pussy cat :tongue:


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ. Hello Lily.



Wisteria said:


> And you got your account back, nice! Why were you even banned anyway?


Thank you. Permabanned for duplicate accounts. Banned for upsetting Historical on top of many other little things.


----------



## Firelily

Hello Enoch :heart: roud: 
its good to see you


----------



## Crowbo

Yup, and it's good to see you posting on here as well roud:


----------



## Enoch

Always.


----------



## Lunacik

This again...lol you're not an INFP...


----------



## Enoch

Hexcoder said:


> This again...


Come again?


----------



## Lunacik

Enoch said:


> Come again?


Edited bc I realized it could be misinterpreted. Read edit pls.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Rydori

Yes

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

yesh


----------



## Lunacik

Fe monk & sushi king. 

Ninjad
Crowbo is correct.


----------



## Crowbo

yes


----------



## StinkyBambi

I don't know. Yes? Think so :ambivalence:


----------



## Neige Noire

Something makes me want to say ISFJ... But I'll trust you and go with INFP.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP


Blackthorn said:


> Something makes me want to say ISFJ.


That's what I would've said had I posted.


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## bucolic

Yeh.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I get more of a sense of xNTP/ti but could be wrong.


----------



## Temizzle

Froody, I really haven't seen any behaviors from you that would suggest any alternative typing, I have faith that you've typed yourself correctly thus far.


----------



## Crowbo

affirmative


----------



## Temizzle

duck squad


----------



## Crowbo

Ah think so


----------



## Temizzle

apple bottom jeans


----------



## Crowbo

yeuh


----------



## Temizzle

Yorjkdk


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja


----------



## Crowbo

probs yeah


----------



## Temizzle

boots with tha fur


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Te whole club was looking at her... o.o

Yush, ENTJ


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Temizzle

She hit the floor


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Temizzle

SHE HIT the floor


----------



## Crowbo

correcto


----------



## Temizzle

mundo


----------



## Crowbo

yep


----------



## Temizzle

Indubitably


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria

Ohh is that star fox? 

ENxP


----------



## Jaune

Thought you were ISFJ, although I can buy ISFP. Maybe I'll check your questionnaire later. Enneagram is correct.


----------



## Temizzle

Enoch said:


> Yes for you.
> 
> Erm, I wouldn't think so. ISTP is more likely.


Edit: Yeah you're so ISTP. Much ISTP. Very wow. Pls come fix my motursykul

idk the above person


----------



## Electra

Esfp type 1


----------



## SirCanSir

I dont know. Seems cute enough to be the real deal.


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ENTP/ne ti is a very good fit. Crow is very accurately typed. :3


----------



## Crowbo

same for you


----------



## Electra

What does the fox say to ENTP type 7w8?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

id say that's pretty accurate


----------



## Crowbo

Affirmative


----------



## Charus

I guess so? ENFP could be a possiblity too.


----------



## Enoch

I don't know. You're probably not an INFP.


----------



## AshOrLey

So I heard you wanna be infp...well, I wanna be enfp...how about a trade?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

oh yes definitely


----------



## Magic dreamer

Let me think about it


----------



## Enoch

I would say ISFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## Magic dreamer

Yes


----------



## Magic dreamer

I would have to think about it


----------



## Electra

I know you and me disagree on politics (unless you where being ironic/sarkastic?) but then again that is really allmost all I know about you except from what you wrote above, so I have to say i don't know yet :/ Your name is very INFP btw


----------



## Enoch

No. ESFP.


----------



## Rydori

Hai

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

Most Righteous working man ^^


----------



## Crowbo

correcto


----------



## Zaitzev

Very correct


----------



## Haludh

Exudes more of an ENTJ vibe. Are you an F in dichotomies, or have you decided on a type based on function stacking?


----------



## Electra

Enoch said:


> No. ESFP.


Why is that?


Skip me


----------



## Enoch

Yes. Hopefully.



Glittery Blingtron said:


> Why is that?


I was only joking. :heart:


----------



## Electra

Enoch said:


> Yes. Hopefully.
> 
> I was only joking. :heart:


Hahahaha!!! Ok
I was getting a real shock now roud: :heart:
Had to review my entire life :laughing:


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Electra

Yes


----------



## Temizzle

Indeed


----------



## bucolic

ENxJ vibe.


----------



## Enoch

ENTP vibe.


----------



## Temizzle

incorrect good sir


----------



## Lunacik

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Not applicable.


----------



## Enoch

Glittery Blingtron said:


> I also see you as a type 4.


I like your four times as much as I used to.


Glittery Blingtron said:


> It's good to think out of the box,


that is true


----------



## Electra

Enoch said:


> I like your four times as much as I used to.


Aaaaw!! :hug:


----------



## Zaitzev

Perhaps


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ seems about right based on vibe. I could also see INFJ but with enneagram, e makes worlds more sense.


----------



## Crowbo

Enoch said:


> Type F-o-u-r. Thank you for excluding Type Nine, if you had mentioned that type the peace between us would not have been kept.
> 
> Maybe, but somebody has to be Turi. And if everybody is so decided on types then the thread is merely about increasing post count and nothing else, no better than the mention threads which were so sullenly closed down.


You have a point but I don't think being Turi is a good idea. He couldn't even type himself and contradicted himself so many times. Plus he was a pretentious douchenugget


----------



## Charus

Sure


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Somehow, I see INFP over ISFP if had to be one or the other. IxTP seems like it could be another option though, certainly an introverted perceiver.


----------



## Crowbo

No reason to doubt. INFJ


----------



## Max

More Ne than Ne itself.


----------



## Firelily

Enoch said:


> @Crowbo - ENTP
> @Firelily - ISFJ
> @Asmodaeus - ISTJ
> @Temizzle - ENTJ
> @Glittery Blingtron - INFP
> @Hexcoder - INFJ
> 
> These are proper typings.


Seetheart this is in the wrong thread

you need to post it in "Post any unpopular opinions you have on things" 

https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...y-unpopular-opinions-you-have-things-157.html

there i gave you the link

oh a p.s Asmodaeus is ENTJ, i know i dated him for 9mths 

Pps i :heart: the idea of you thinking i'm isfj 
i though so for a long time too


----------



## Firelily

Max said:


> More Ne than Ne itself.


yeee Max

ISTP ESTP
ISFP ESFP 

any of these 4 arent a bad fit for you :heart:


----------



## Sybow

Found you! Yes you are accurately typed.


----------



## Firelily

Sybow said:


> Found you! Yes you are accurately typed.


sybow :heart: :blushed:

nice of you to drop in :happy: roud:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

At this point, I would say that ENFP is more correct than ISFJ. I see more prominent ne than si.


----------



## Jaune

Yes, I think you are correctly typed.

I see you've typed as 2 fix instead of 4 and I think it also makes sense.


----------



## Magic dreamer

I would have to know you better to decide


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Royal Beggar said:


> Yes, I think you are correctly typed.
> 
> I see you've typed as 2 fix instead of 4 and I think it also makes sense.


I believe that ISTP is correct for you so yes, accurately typed. ^^

With me, it's a tossup between 4w3 and 2w1/2w3 of course heart is last. I have typed as 4 being my heartfix and while I relate to triple withdrawn, I relate a lot to 2 as well. Even though I can be reluctant to approach people, I am generally a chronic people-pleaser. ^^; I do relate to the basic motivation of 2 plus how 2 gets in unhealthy mode and the fe would go with 2+9. 

I relate a lot to the sp descriptions of 2 as well. Also, with the way that 2s view themselves and the general energy that having a 2 in the tritype, I can see translating into my personality. Then again, I relate a bit to 4 and certainly 5w4 over 5w6... Being 2 and not 4 means I have a huge 4 wing because I relate a lot to 4 drives.

INFP/Fi ne adds up and seems accurate for @Magic dreamer.


----------



## Charus

I guess so?


----------



## bucolic

Why not? (That is the question)


----------



## Enoch

Firelily said:


> Seetheart this is in the wrong thread
> 
> you need to post it in "Post any unpopular opinions you have on things"
> 
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...y-unpopular-opinions-you-have-things-157.html
> 
> there i gave you the link
> 
> oh a p.s Asmodaeus is ENTJ, i know i dated him for 9mths


So the opinions posted in this thread are not the result of any intelligence and the thread should instead be called 'Is the person above accurately typed according to popular opinion?'.

And you have just proven that these opinions, although they may be wrong, attract other opinions and considerations that may be right, according to you at least. Everybody automatically types @Asmodaeus 'INTJ' and yet it takes me to type him 'ISTJ' for you to mention without _mentioning_ him that he might not be 'INTJ' at all.


----------



## Magic dreamer

Enoch said:


> So the opinions posted in this thread are not the result of any intelligence and the thread should instead be called 'Is the person above accurately typed according to popular opinion?'.
> 
> And you have just proven that these opinions, although they may be wrong, attract other opinions and considerations that may be right, according to you at least. Everybody automatically types @Asmodaeus 'INTJ' and yet it takes me to type him 'ISTJ' for you to mention that he might not be.


idk who fireily is but you seem to be way to opinionated and critical to be any kind of NFP have you considered ISFP ??


----------



## Enoch

Magic dreamer said:


> idk who fireily is but you seem to be way to opinionated and critical to be any kind of NFP have you considered ISFP ??


I haven't.

But I'm only being critical of the lack of criticism and opinion on this thread. Especially popular opinion, which also believes that NFPs cannot be critical and opinionated, but it is also popular opinion that NFPs like to stand out and adore being anomalies, and therefore the possibility of an NFP being opinionated and critical exists on the intellectual grounds of your post and not least this thread.


----------



## Magic dreamer

Enoch said:


> I haven't.
> 
> But I'm only being critical of the lack of criticism and opinion on this thread. Especially popular opinion, which also believes that NFPs cannot be critical and opinionated, but it is also popular opinion that NFPs like to stand out and adore being anomalies, and therefore the possibility of an NFP being opinionated and critical exists on the intellectual grounds of your post and not least this thread.


i believe INFP's can be critical when they need to be (i know i can be) but not in genral thats what i meant


----------



## Enoch

Magic dreamer said:


> i believe INFP's can be critical when they need to be (i know i can be) but not in genral thats what i meant


Exactly. If I were as consistently critical as @Asmodaeus is typed 'INTJ' then I am sure that @Firelily would not have annoyingly referred to me as 'sweetheart'. I apologize if my post responding to your's came across as mean.


----------



## Magic dreamer

Enoch said:


> Exactly. If I were as consistently critical as @Asmodaeus is typed 'INTJ' then I am sure that @Firelily would not have annoyingly referred to me as 'sweetheart'. I apologize if my post responding to your's came across as mean.


its fine, nice to meet you anyway 
:happy:


----------



## Crowbo

I think INFP is correct


----------



## Magic dreamer

and i think ENTP suits you roud:


----------



## Enoch

Yes. INFP.

Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Ocean Helm

*SKIP ME*
@Magic dreamer I believe INFPs are more "opinionated and critical" than ISFPs because intuition preference is concerned with the ideas behind things, as well as connecting seemingly unrelated things which can lead to some pretty strong opinions.

And I do remember some sort of research which basically confirmed this but not surprisingly it was NTs (all types) who were the most opinionated or whatever.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch is obviously an ESTP 7w8 in an INFP persona

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ISTJ is certainly correct. An ISTJ with somewhat developed fi but more significant te so definitely a thinker.


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> *SKIP ME*
> @*Magic dreamer* I believe INFPs are more "opinionated and critical" than ISFPs because intuition preference is concerned with the ideas behind things, as well as connecting seemingly unrelated things which can lead to some pretty strong opinions.
> 
> And I do remember some sort of research which basically confirmed this but not surprisingly it was NTs (all types) who were the most opinionated or whatever.


As an INFP I don't want to sit back and accept what I consider to be wrong. That doesn't equal being rude or terrible towards others at all. But one must be allowed to speak ones oppinion no matter what type one is in a democracy inorder to get hold of the truth.
Just because a whole crowd agree that doesn't nesseserily meen that the crowd is right. Exploring a different option can be both fun and nessesery, imo. But it can be hard at times because Fi both seeks the truth and harmony. I don't want is to hurt anybody, but rather to help if possible, generally speaking.

*Skip me*


----------



## Enoch

Rydori said:


> Enoch is obviously an ESTP 7w8 in an INFP persona


You've hit the Noel on the head.


----------



## Firelily

Enoch said:


> Exactly. If I were as consistently critical as @Asmodaeus is typed 'INTJ' then I am sure that @Firelily would not have annoyingly referred to me as 'sweetheart'. I apologize if my post responding to your's came across as mean.


Asmodaeus is not by any means consistently critical :frustrating:


----------



## Enoch

Firelily said:


> Asmodaeus is not by any means consistently critical :frustrating:


I agree. I never said that he is.


----------



## Max

ENOCH is definitely an xNFP. 

I see N over S for him and definitely Fi over Ti.

[Someone who doesn't know me, analyse me ]


----------



## Firelily

ISTP roud:


----------



## Crowbo

Hell yeah


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ is also a possibility.


----------



## Electra

I recon Firelily could be ENFJ so fare too,
She is a people person, carefull and considerate with other people's emotions, academic, goal-oriented and social...but I don't know her that well offcourse. :idunno:
When it comes to Asmo I recon XNTJ or NTP with Shia Labeouf for a parent roud:


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

again yes


----------



## Lunacik

Random vibe typing - mayyybe--... ok I'll guess yes.


----------



## Crowbo

i dunno


----------



## Ocean Helm

Skip me

Would a real ENTP still be posting to see if others think they're ENTP? :crazy:


----------



## Aluminum Frost

no


----------



## bucolic

ISxP, but I haven't really followed his posts.


----------



## Temizzle

Sure, why not


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yup. ENTJ is extremely accurate.:3


----------



## bucolic

INFx.


----------



## Temizzle

Hmm... 

Weren’t you ENTP before


----------



## bucolic

Temizzle said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Weren’t you ENTP before


Yeah, but wondering if ENFP would be a better fit. Not sure though.


----------



## AshOrLey

Why not


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yup, INFP is correct and works well.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Of course.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Knot.


----------



## Max

Intp.


----------



## Temizzle

sure bitch


----------



## Enoch

Disappointing.


BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Knot.


Do untie.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Approved by The Approver.


----------



## Crowbo

affirmative


----------



## Inis Mona

Yeah.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ENFP vibes well. I would say it is correct.


----------



## Crowbo

True Blue INFJ


----------



## Enoch

It's possible but more likely to be an ENTP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I would say xNFP, INFP would work. A type with either dominant or auxiliary ne.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Straight fire.


----------



## Enoch

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I would say xNFP, INFP would work. A type with either dominant or auxiliary ne.


 You will always be blue to me. :heart:​


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Enoch said:


> You will always be blue to me.​


x3 I may be Flamey orange in avatar but I am bleu in spirit. Nice edit to get Flame Princess to at least match the theme. She actually looks interesting as a water elemental and kind of ironic. Always will be. As the Lapis Lazuli and the sea.


----------



## Crowbo

Yip yip!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

of course


----------



## Crowbo

yup


----------



## idoh

idk. something ntp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ISFP seems to fit well. I would say accurate.


----------



## Temizzle

Fine, sure


----------



## Firelily

no ENFP isnt right for you wee kitty cat


----------



## Crowbo

It is right for you though :wink:


----------



## Temizzle

Firelily said:


> no ENFP isnt right for you wee kitty cat


Why?


----------



## Introvertia

How does this work? I am to stalk their browse history or trust gut feeling based on what I see here? 

I'll throw ENTJ out there (don't ask me why).


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Neigh.


----------



## Electra

Nopes


----------



## Crowbo

yeps


----------



## Electra

Yeps


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Y+Y = Y.Y

AKA: nuuu


----------



## Electra




----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Glittery Blingtron said:


> Why is that? How do you else do it for sure? Could you be INTP maybe


Because I ain't gay INTP. 

Typing them without knowing them: Well, you first have to see them speak (to see their cognitive process) and how they gain data and how they make a decision (with or without the data).


----------



## Electra

Alivingobituary42 said:


> Because I ain't gay INTP.


Why would you think that?
+ What's wrong with being gay?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I'm going to PM you since this is off-topical.

Skip me.


----------



## Crowbo

correct


----------



## Temizzle

Firelily said:


> i have seen you argue. you post you face in threads like 'whos the hottest' you are both charming and direct. you are seem busy and focused. To me that isnt ENFP i could be wrong but to me its more of a J mentality
> however if you want to go into technicalities you could be an Fi dom who is living in their shadow self who would look ENTJ.
> i know i did that for a time when my life was very stressful although normally you wouldnt stay like that for any length of time. ISFPs can come across as ENTJ's a lot but they dont often have the arguing skills you have, thats not to say they cant however.
> 
> anyway just may observations and i dont know you well and am only sharing because you asked.


I think the real truth of the matter here is you just don't wanna induct me into your ENFP clan it's cool I get it.

Charming and direct? Can be ENFP  
Busy and focused? Can be ENFP 
Arguing skills? Te in tert position: Can be ENFP 

Conclusion: Would you accept me more if I put some unicorns and mermaids in my sig?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Alivingobituary42 said:


> Because I ain't gay INTP.
> 
> Typing them without knowing them: Well, you first have to see them speak (to see their cognitive process) and how they gain data and how they make a decision (with or without the data).











Skip me, type lion instead.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Ocean Helm said:


> Skip me, type lion instead.


This is ironic coming from the guy who wouldn't let other type him accurately because "cognitibe fun-ccions haz no empircial evidenze." BTW, you're kinda admitting that INTP is gay.


----------



## Temizzle

Alivingobituary42 said:


> This is ironic coming from the guy who wouldn't let other type him accurately because "cognitibe fun-ccions haz no empircial evidenze." BTW, you're kinda admitting that INTP is gay.


Excuse me.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Did you just assume my gender?


----------



## Crowbo

Yes, I totally did


----------



## Wisteria

Uh...seems accurate to me. Doubting the S but the ST preference makes sense based on that gta avatar.

(got ninjad twice, oh well)


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Ti is dissectable to anything regardless of it being grounded. Doubting I'm not S means you don't know much about Ti.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Alivingobituary42 said:


> This is ironic coming from the guy who wouldn't let other type him accurately because "cognitibe fun-ccions haz no empircial evidenze." BTW, you're kinda admitting that INTP is gay.


What's wrong with being gay? And what a dishonest representation of what really happened.

You won't even let people talk about you being INTP openly so you take it to PM. Sad!


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

What's wrong with having an opinion of gay? And what dishonest? You are literally against cognitive functions because they have no "supporting empirical evidences" when that is not true. 

And the INTP talk was derailing, and so is this conversation if we don't stop and/or take it to DM.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Alivingobituary42 said:


> What's wrong with having an opinion of gay? And what dishonest? You are literally against cognitive functions because they have no "supporting empirical evidences" when that is not true.


There's a difference between having an "opinion of gay" and using it like you did.

I'm against cognitive function stacks because of people like you and... how they don't work for me, don't work for others, and all the evidence is against MBTI types representing cognitive stack patterns (for instance the idea of SJs having anything in common with NPs despite having the "same functions").


> And the INTP talk was derailing, and so is this conversation if we don't stop and/or take it to DM.


Typing you as INTP isn't derailing. This is the thread.

I N T P


----------



## Rydori

you sure do love to give sensors the 'N' treatment..


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Ocean Helm said:


> There's a difference between having an "opinion of gay" and * using it like you did.*
> 
> I'm against cognitive function stacks because of people like you and... how they don't work for me, don't work for others, and all the evidence is against MBTI types representing cognitive stack patterns (for instance the idea of SJs having anything in common with NPs despite having the "same functions").
> 
> Typing you as INTP isn't derailing. This is the thread.
> 
> I N T P


There's other usage of the word "gay," and in that context, I used it in lieu of loser than homosexual. Besides, if it wasn't, it was a misplace of the gay (something so trivial anyway). 

Well, certains 8 functions models (e.g socionics, a different theory) postulate that NTJs have strong Ne and Ti, but they are both unvalued. Likewise, claiming that SJs don't have anything in common with NPs is against the synergies of the Si-Ne axis and the experience of SJs AND NPs (and quite frankly, many other people as well). Just you're an intuitive doesn't mean you have anything identical with an another intuitive whose intuition is in a different direction than yours. 



Firelily said:


> i have no idea
> i dont know you :laughing:
> unless you are someone in disguise :thinking2:
> :laughing:


I told Firelily to type me, and she didn't at all. She was the one derailing in the first place. I was just here to see if I am typed accurately. This started because of her. The INTP comment by Glittery Blingtron is derailing and I can't have it on here. Your smugness was also derailing and may be the motivation to continue derailing. 

INTP isn't accurate to me (and not to other people), and I can't continue derailing the thread. So if you want to continue this conversation, you have to PM me.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Alivingobituary42 said:


> There's other usage of the word "gay," and in that context, I used it in lieu of loser than homosexual. Besides, if it wasn't, it was a misplace of the gay (something so trivial anyway).
> 
> Well, certains 8 functions models (e.g socionics, a different theory) postulate that NTJs have strong Ne and Ti, but they are both unvalued. Likewise, claiming that SJs don't have anything in common with NPs is against the synergies of the Si-Ne axis and the experience of SJs AND NPs (and quite frankly, many other people as well). Just you're an intuitive doesn't mean you have anything identical with an another intuitive whose intuition is in a different direction than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I told Firelily to type me, and she didn't at all. She was the one derailing in the first place. I was just here to see if I am typed accurately. This started because of her. The INTP comment by Glittery Blingtron is derailing and I can't have it on here. Your smugness was also derailing and may be the motivation to continue derailing.
> 
> INTP isn't accurate to me (and not to other people), and I can't continue derailing the thread. So if you want to continue this conversation, you have to PM me.


INTP 6w5


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Alright, man. Have a good night, think anything "smart sounding" is N, and go change your type like you change your clothes.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP doesn't seem like a bad typing at all, I'd say it's accurate.


----------



## Crowbo

I believe INFJ is accurate


----------



## The red spirit

yea


----------



## Wisteria

wait you think that sounds smart?h:

accurate


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

Yeah I guess ISFP seems right


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ vibes well, I would say it seems fitting. c: INxJ of some sort, based on the socionics I may suggest INTJ or INTP as an alternative but INFJ seems right.


----------



## Crowbo

affirmative


----------



## Electra

Oui monsiour! C'est ca! Tres bien


----------



## Crowbo

Muy bien


----------



## Wisteria

Correct fat bunny


----------



## Temizzle

Wisteria said:


> Correct fat bunny


Hi, I read your questionnaire, I noticed a lot of Si themes -- subjective sense impressions of things for example describing bioshock as creepy and surreal -- remembering it by the impression of it, the feeling it gave you when you were in it experientially (rather than Fi motives).

So I'd say ISFJ for you


----------



## Agent Washintub

"unknown"

Sure, works for me


----------



## bucolic

Don't see anything that suggests a different type.


----------



## G.13

@Alivingobituary42

It's a big mistake for mature ISTPs to venture here ... I am in the thirty-crisis, I am interested in the functions, and suddenly, after 10 years, intertwined with the concrete dimension, I become intuitive. Magical...

Some here are just teenagers ... Don't forget this.



*SKIP ME*


----------



## bucolic

ISTP


----------



## G.13

bucolic said:


> Don't see anything that suggests a different type.


You should.

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Firelily

Temizzle said:


> I think the real truth of the matter here is you just don't wanna induct me into your ENFP clan it's cool I get it.
> 
> Charming and direct? Can be ENFP
> Busy and focused? Can be ENFP
> Arguing skills? Te in tert position: Can be ENFP
> 
> Conclusion: Would you accept me more if I put some unicorns and mermaids in my sig?


This could be true :laughing: 
and if i were to believed it i would be happy to be convinced over a cup of hot chocolate and a game of cranium :kitteh:


----------



## bucolic

ENFP seems about right.


----------



## Crowbo

I think so  ninjad


----------



## bucolic

ENxp


----------



## Temizzle

Firelily said:


> This could be true :laughing:
> and if i were to believed it i would be happy to be convinced over a cup of hot chocolate and a game of cranium :kitteh:


You’re lucky anonymity and distance is protecting you bc I’d take you up on that

Above: don’t think so


----------



## bucolic

@Temizzle

Still get a bit of an ENxJ vibe from you, stoic, organized etc.


----------



## Rydori

don't even know you at all, so maybe.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ISTJ fits, I definitely believe it's correct. c: Much more fitting than ISFJ would be.


----------



## Crowbo

Me thinks it works


----------



## bucolic

What a surprise...entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ works out pretty well. Somewhere on the fe-ti axis. I would say either ENFJ or xNTP.


----------



## bucolic

@Froody Blue Gem Yeah Fe-Ti seems to be a common typing for me. I'm still mulling over ENFP, not sure how much Fi and Te I use though.

INFJ definitely works, but Ni is likely one of those things that has to be gauged over time.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

bucolic said:


> @Froody Blue Gem Yeah Fe-Ti seems to be a common typing for me. I'm still mulling over ENFP, not sure how much Fi and Te I use though.
> 
> INFJ definitely works, but Ni is likely one of those things that has to be gauged over time.



I guess the fe-ti/ti-fe is based on vibes/impressions. Kind of based on your style of observation I've seen in the past but again, this can fall into the vibe category too. ENFJ doesn't seem like a bad fit for you. 

If you were considering INFJ, even though ENFP is the shadow, I can see how an extremely withdrawn ENFP could look like xNFJ because despite having completely different functions, it's an N F T S (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se) (Ne, Fi, Te, Si) functional lineup with INFJ and ENFP so it would make sense you're considering those two.


----------



## Temizzle

Sure, I can concede INFJ and 5w4 -- would disapprove 5w6


----------



## Electra

Dobra


----------



## Temizzle

Electra said:


> Dobra


what


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> what


Well typed


----------



## Firelily

yes i believe you are :heart:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

same here I think


----------



## Firelily

@Crotch Asphyxiation 
you name makes me laugh every time i see it. :laughing:

and no i think you might be a different type :kitteh::thinking2:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Firelily said:


> @Crotch Asphyxiation
> you name makes me laugh every time i see it. :laughing:
> 
> and no i think you might be a different type :kitteh::thinking2:


I've asked them to change it ... :| ... something more ENFJ-ish, more suitable to my type


----------



## Firelily

Crotch Asphyxiation said:


> I've asked them to change it ... :| ... something more ENFJ-ish, more suitable to my type


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Firelily said:


> View attachment 816225


Did you just assumed my _species_ ? :dry:


----------



## Firelily

Crotch Asphyxiation said:


> Did you just assumed my _species_ ? :dry:


:laughing: I love it


----------



## Temizzle

Firelily said:


> :laughing: I love it


What does pure gold look like


----------



## Electra

Firelily said:


> :laughing: I love it


They have to be observed in their natural habitat :gentleman:


----------



## Firelily

Temizzle said:


> What does pure gold look like


:laughing:
Me 
it looks like me 
:tongue:


----------



## Firelily

Electra said:


> They have to be observed in their natural habitat :gentleman:


gets popcorn and a drink 
sits down with note pad and pen 









ready


----------



## Crowbo

Firelily said:


> :laughing:
> Me
> it looks like me
> :tongue:


It also looks like your type roud:


----------



## Temizzle

Too much fun going on on this page, need to break the cycle.

ENTP


----------



## Flow Ozzy

^^ESFJ


----------



## Crowbo

totally


----------



## bucolic

"I'm quite furry and enjoy walks on the beach."

Can't argue with ENTP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP seems like a good fit. I'd say yes, it's accurate.


----------



## Temizzle

yes


----------



## idoh

isfj?


----------



## Temizzle

sandcastle35 said:


> isfj?


You’re brand new here I presume. Welcome!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

:ball:


----------



## Firelily

the awesome type = yes 
:tongue:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

But of course, darling!


----------



## Crowbo

dead on


----------



## idoh

Temizzle said:


> You’re brand new here I presume. Welcome!


you're right, i change my vote to esfj now with this new information.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No idea but, now I am breaking out the opcorn:


----------



## Crowbo

yip


----------



## bucolic

Unless you've recently suffered a brain injury, still entp.


----------



## Lunacik

Ig it's possible.


----------



## Wisteria

You don't have any types


----------



## G.13

Mmmm, yes ISFP.

@RGB

You can still be identified by your avatars.


----------



## Temizzle

isfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFJ it correct.


----------



## Rydori

Probably 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ISTJ is a very good fit. c:


----------



## Crowbo

yip yip


----------



## Temizzle

I can manipulate you into believing anything I want.


----------



## Electra

Hm, clearly an INFP now.


----------



## Electra

Wisteria said:


> You don't have any types


I still believe they are INTP until proven othervise.


----------



## Rydori

Electra said:


> I still believe they are INTP until proven othervise.


Rule of thumb, anyone remotely present in anything typology is INTP,INTJ or INFP.

Also general rule, if someonedid not score INFP or INTP in your first MBTI test, they're a fat liar.


----------



## Electra

Rydori said:


> Rule of thumb, anyone remotely present in anything typology is INTP,INTJ or INFP.
> 
> Also general rule, if someonedid not score INFP or INTP in your first MBTI test, they're a fat liar.


:laughing: Does this mean you are lying to me? :thinking:
But seriously, there is also mysteriously many INFJ's-


----------



## Crowbo

think so


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> think so


Not sure??


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Acceptable. But my stomach is about to explode.
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the percent error of this fit?



INTP
Why is your stomach about to explode? Is there any other type you think I am more likely to be?


----------



## Temizzle

So far no qualms, though I haven’t seen your 5 wing yet


----------



## Electra

And I haven't seen your J yet.
Post posts, lion!


----------



## Crowbo

correct kitty


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> INTP
> Why is your stomach about to explode? Is there any other type you think I am more likely to be?


I assign you to @Moonious. You will now adopt all of her attributes.

I have not yet eaten today.

Although if I may something amazing. This phone has not gotten hot like it used to only a few days ago. Interesting.


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I assign you to @*Moonious* . You will now adopt all of her attributes.
> 
> I have not yet eaten today.
> 
> Although if I may something amazing. This phone has not gotten hot like it used to only a few days ago. Interesting.


But I wanna be ME :sad:

I hope you find food real soon!! :hug: *crosses fingers*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Electra said:


> But I wanna be ME :sad:
> 
> I hope you find food real soon!! :hug: *crosses fingers*


I got some of that frozen pizza out of the fridge.


----------



## Electra

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I got some of that frozen pizza out of the fridge.


Yum! *slurp* roud:


----------



## Temizzle

Electra said:


> And I haven't seen your J yet.
> Post posts, lion!


How about you get up off your lazy ass and search for em if you’re so curious


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> How about you get up off your lazy ass and search for em if you’re so curious


Nah that's where my type 5 comes in. Can't be bothered.


----------



## Temizzle

Electra said:


> Nah that's where my type 5 comes in. Can't be bothered.


Then do like a good little 5 & shut your mouth


----------



## Electra

Temizzle said:


> Then do like a good little 5 & shut your mouth


*pets Termie and kiss him on the forhead*


----------



## Temizzle

Spicy


----------



## Firelily

Temizzle said:


> Could you link me a good one? I’ll post results
> 
> Accurate


this one seems good to me.but i would explore others to. 
https://temperaments.fighunter.com/?page=test


----------



## Crowbo

Seems legit


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ya


----------



## Rydori

ofc


----------



## Temizzle

Firelily said:


> this one seems good to me.but i would explore others to.
> https://temperaments.fighunter.com/?page=test


I got choleric > melancholic. What does it mean?
I got choleric > sanguine on another one, with sanguine slightly ahead of melancholic, but choleric significantly ahead. 

@Rydori sure, why not. I remember back in the day when you were ENFJ 1, even ESFP.


----------



## Firelily

Temizzle said:


> I got choleric > melancholic. What does it mean?
> I got choleric > sanguine on another one, with sanguine slightly ahead of melancholic, but choleric significantly ahead.
> 
> @Rydori sure, why not. I remember back in the day when you were ENFJ 1, even ESFP.




















there are others but i would think this one is a good cross over 
also choleric > melancholic looks like an 8w9 and choleric > sanguine looks like an 8w7

i'm EXFP and test as sanguine > phlegmatic mixed with melancholic 4w5 7w6 9w8 but live a lot of the time in 7w6 

i would think EXTJ for you but ESTP could also work 
i have never talked to you in vc so typing is more difficult


----------



## Ocean Helm

I got melancholic/phlegmatic, which according to that chart is INFJ. Well, I am not INFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

Firelily said:


> there are others but i would think this one is a good cross over
> also choleric > melancholic looks like an 8w9 and choleric > sanguine looks like an 8w7
> 
> i'm EXFP and test as sanguine > phlegmatic 4w5 7w6 9w8 but live a lot of the time in 7w6
> 
> i would think EXTJ for you but ESTP could also work
> i have never talked to you in vc so typing is more difficult


This is some interesting info. I haven't done the temperaments tests yet, but looking at that strengths and weaknesses chart, I'd say I'm most likely a sanguine. What do you think?

Btw, I believe your type is correct


----------



## Firelily

Ocean Helm said:


> I got melancholic/phlegmatic, which according to that chart is INFJ. Well, I am not INFJ.


Hmmmm interesting 
i guess there is no perfect crossover 

Would you consider this chart to be better perhaps










or would you like to find one of your own if you have a problem with mine


----------



## Firelily

Crowbo said:


> This is some interesting info. I haven't done the temperaments tests yet, but looking at that strengths and weaknesses chart, I'd say I'm most likely a sanguine. What do you think?
> 
> Btw, I believe your type is correct


theres only one way to find out Crow https://temperaments.fighunter.com/?page=test

i think you would find you are sanguine > choleric as an ENTP


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Firelily I just don't think any of these things make a perfect correlation so I don't think it necessarily invalidates the chart. I guess I was just more surprised at the idea of Choleric > Melancholic from the other chart. The new chart seems to have a problem with True Melancholic as INFP. I read the description of Melancholic and it seemed a lot more INTJ (which actually fits more with your earlier chart) and I guess I got it for the reasons that weren't the J things (and besides INTPs are probably closer to INTJs than anything else). Although like with most things, the descriptions and takes on the types vary across different sources but I can't imagine myself being anything other than Melancholic first. Reading the Phlegmatic description, some things I find strongly disagreeable. But that's just for me; I wonder what is actually most common.


----------



## Crowbo

Firelily said:


> theres only one way to find out Crow https://temperaments.fighunter.com/?page=test
> 
> i think you would find you are sanguine > choleric as an ENTP


Thanks! I'll tell you mah results when I'm finished. Let the games begin!


----------



## Firelily

Ocean Helm said:


> @Firelily I just don't think any of these things make a perfect correlation so I don't think it necessarily invalidates the chart. I guess I was just more surprised at the idea of Choleric > Melancholic from the other chart. The new chart seems to have a problem with True Melancholic as INFP. I read the description of Melancholic and it seemed a lot more INTJ (which actually fits more with your earlier chart) and I guess I got it for the reasons that weren't the J things (and besides INTPs are probably closer to INTJs than anything else). Although like with most things, the descriptions and takes on the types vary across different sources but I can't imagine myself being anything other than Melancholic first. Reading the Phlegmatic description, some things I find strongly disagreeable. But that's just for me; I wonder what is actually most common.


TBH i dont like the chart i posted for you. it seems wrong and indecisive. i think within reason all personality test if they have any truth them should in someway cross over. 
although your comment did send me on a hunt for a better and more accurate chart, that chart lead me to find this one 























most likely more acculturate than the others however like you say you can never really tell


----------



## G.13

If you look tired of life, you are INP.


----------



## Crowbo

@Firelily You guessed correctly! I got Sanguine>Choleric


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Firelily yeah that one seems better I think. I was surprised at how the INFs seem to be most melancholic, but a lot of that can be due to them having no other home (TJs and even TPs seem to relate to choleric more, which seems ExTJ/ESTJ-ish). The phlegmatic description from the test you gave doesn't seem to fit ISTP very well, when compared to other types.

"In a nutshell... Phlegmatic people are meek, submissive introverts who live to please others"

This seems very much like IxFJ and not ISTP. So I wonder where the divergence comes from on what phlegmatic actually means.


----------



## Firelily

sandcastle35 said:


> lmaoo I took this twice and got choleric melancholic what nevermind, I didn't see the right column


Hmm 
well i guess we know its not perfect 
but what is :laughing:

Awwww i see you have worked it out

:hugs:


----------



## idoh

Firelily said:


> Hmm
> well i guess we know its not perfect
> but what is :laughing:


I didn't see the right column (zoomed in on the screen), so I rated each on a scale of 0 to 5 lol. I took it again and got phlegmatic melancholic.


----------



## Crowbo

Firelily said:


> Hmm
> well i guess we know its not perfect
> but what is :laughing:


I dunno, maybe me :laughing:

Oh and here's another temperament bit I found for peeps to look into


----------



## Firelily

sandcastle35 said:


> I didn't see the right column, so I rated each on a scale of 0 to 5 lol. I took it again and got phlegmatic melancholic.


that sounds better roud: 

i'm glad you worked it out :happy:roud:


----------



## Ocean Helm

So I decided to look for more phlegmatic descriptions, and this was the first one I came across. It's part of a 5 temperament model though, which includes Supine in addition to the normal 4. Your first chart also mentioned Supine so I don't think it was actually intended to be used for the 4 temperament model.

https://fivetemperaments.weebly.com/phlegmatic.html

Here it looks like it's describing some sort of IxTP 9 or 5, which is actually quite the opposite of the "lives to please others" Phlegmatic portrait on the other site, while sharing other things in common such as the love for peace.

So maybe that explains why the first chart listed Phlegmatic for IxTPs. In that case it actually makes sense. But I don't know what the more common descriptions are for Phlegmatic in a 4 temperament model.


----------



## Firelily

Ocean Helm said:


> So I decided to look for more phlegmatic descriptions, and this was the first one I came across. It's part of a 5 temperament model though, which includes Supine in addition to the normal 4. Your first chart also mentioned Supine so I don't think it was actually intended to be used for the 4 temperament model.
> 
> https://fivetemperaments.weebly.com/phlegmatic.html
> 
> Here it looks like it's describing some sort of IxTP 9 or 5, which is actually quite the opposite of the "lives to please others" Phlegmatic portrait on the other site, while sharing other things in common such as the love for peace.
> 
> So maybe that explains why the first chart listed Phlegmatic for IxTPs. In that case it actually makes sense. But I don't know what the more common descriptions are for Phlegmatic in a 4 temperament model.


The chart can be used for both. the 5 temperament model is really only there to expand on the 4 temperament model. It look at it in more depth. 
this description is a good view of the Phlegmatic temperament however. i think my first chart listed ISFX and INXP as the Phlegmatic temperament so i'm a little confused as to your comment about Phlegmatic's for IxTPs.


----------



## Rydori

@Firelily










Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Helm

Firelily said:


> i think my first chart listed ISFX and INXP as the Phlegmatic temperament so i'm a little confused as to your comment about Phlegmatic's for IxTPs.


Oh it listed Phlegmatic for INTP but not for ISTP which was Melancholic (which to me makes no sense as I believe INTP is more Melancholic than ISTP). But your survey showed it most common in ISTP.

I said IxTP because the description that I linked to seems to describe a Thinker much more than a Feeler.

I checked an old chat log where I read something else and came up with Phlegmatic being ISxP. So I'm not sure, but I guess add those two up and you get ISTP which was the most commonly identifying as Phlegmatic.


----------



## Firelily

I would have thought ISTP was more melancholic than Phlegmatic ISFP as Phlegmatic makes sense and so would sanguine as a second for both of those types 
the melancholic has the Deep and thoughtful way of an ISTP and the Analytical side. but it also has the Gore side in as much as it likes being hurt. were as the Phlegmatic has the Sympathetic and kind side, Keeping its emotions hidden and is Happily reconciled with its life. which is more like the ISFP and well TBH Me haha 

i do like these decriptions that you found. i think they are informed https://fivetemperaments.weebly.com/sanguine.html


----------



## Crowbo

Seems right


----------



## Ocean Helm

Firelily said:


> I would have thought ISTP was more melancholic than Phlegmatic ISFP as Phlegmatic makes sense and so would sanguine as a second for both of those types


Why would Sanguine make sense for any introvert, especially a T?


> Sanguine (Extrovert)
> The Sanguine is a very social person who likes to be with people. Of all the temperaments, the Sanguine is the easiest to be around socially.


Even if ISTP is more melancholic than phlegmatic (which I don't agree with at the moment), it doesn't mean they can't be more phlegmatic than ISFP even if the top type for ISFPs is Phlegmatic (which I think would make sense too given that they don't fit the other 3 very well).

I'm guessing that ISTP is more like Phlegmatic-Melancholic while ISFP Phlegmatic-Sanguine/Melancholic. ISFP doesn't seem to fit much except Phlegmatic though.


> the melancholic has the Deep and thoughtful way of an ISTP and the Analytical side. but it also has the Gore side in as much as it likes being hurt.


"Gore side" - was that a typo? Not sure what you mean.

But if ISTP are melancholic first for being "deep and thoughtful" then INTP should be even more melancholic first, while for whatever odd reason they are listed as Phlegmatic/*Choleric*. I think it's one thing to say that INTP is phlegmatic first, but another to say that they are more choleric than melancholic.


> were as the Phlegmatic has the Sympathetic and kind side, Keeping its emotions hidden and is Happily reconciled with its life. which is more like the ISFP and well TBH Me haha


That's the one thing that really stands out as being more ISFP than ISTP, but most of the things sound more T-ish to me.


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> Why would Sanguine make sense for any introvert, especially a T?


I think it works as a 2nd, but probably not 1st...but I wouldn't eliminate it from the possibilities based on what I know (which isn't much with temperaments btw).




> Even if ISTP is more melancholic than phlegmatic (which I don't agree with at the moment), it doesn't mean they can't be more phlegmatic than ISFP even if the top type for ISFPs is Phlegmatic (which I think would make sense too given that they don't fit the other 3 very well).


It also makes sense with Enneagram overlap. Phlegmatic is similar to E9, 9 is the most common ISFP type.




> But if ISTP are melancholic first for being "deep and thoughtful" then INTP should be even more melancholic first, while for whatever odd reason they are listed as Phlegmatic/*Choleric*. I think it's one thing to say that INTP is phlegmatic first, but another to say that they are more choleric than melancholic.


I don't see why they can't be either / varied, but probably more Melancholic. However, some Melancholic stuff is more J than P.

ISFP seems like it'd be mostly comprised of Phlegmatic-Melancholics to me (???)

Mine's either Phlegmatic-Choleric or Phlegmatic-Melancholic. The Choleric side comes out more in the workplace.


----------



## Rydori

To add my thoughts, the only ever universal you can get with temperaments is Phlegmatic/Melancholic being I, while Sanguine/Chloeric being E. The difference between the Phleg/Melan and San/Chloe being related more to attitude in whether they're more or less stable, In general thoughts, I expect ISXX to be more phlegmatic while INXX are more likely Melancholic.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Good posts @RGB @Rydori I would agree with pretty much everything you said. I worded what I was trying to say poorly with introverts being sanguine; I even later said in my same post that a lot of ISFPs probably fit Phlegmatic-Sanguine. But I still maintain that this doesn't fit many ISTPs, who are way more on the melancholic side of things even occasionally choleric second.

I think that there are probably a decent amounts of ITJs who are choleric second (probably not so much first), and a decent amount of IFs who are sanguine second or maybe first. I can imagine some ISFJs don't fit phlegmatic or melancholic very well so may be sanguine first by a sort of default. Maybe the same with ISTJs and choleric.

But yeah I don't think that there should be many strict rules and the charts that seem to sort of ignore the letters and make weird rules are more likely to be wrong in my opinion. Like the one that for whatever reason omits melancholic on INTP yet gives it to most of its neighboring types.

Reading more about these temperaments I'm not totally sure on Melancholic vs Phlegmatic, making me MelPhleg or PhlegMel like probably most strong introverts. Both have their issues but also fit generally well. I think those INTPs who are much more N than P like myself are especially likely to be pretty melancholic.


----------



## Electra

I got this result on the temprament test:


----------



## Crowbo

infp is correct


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP seems right for Crowbo. Definitely a lot of ne, ti, and tertiary fe.

I took a test a few months ago and scored as melancholic-phlegmatic.

My Result on one test:






Melancholic-Phlegmatic

My result on that test:








It's very close with me with those two temperaments... I think that externally in a group, I appear to be dominantly phlegmatic but internally I'm more dominantly melancholic. I do admit I'm an extreme people-pleaser but I want to find answers and understanding too. Also, I struggle to let certain things go and like to think several steps ahead and spend a lot of time contemplating.

I would put my sanguine above my choleric contrary to the first one though.


----------



## Firelily

Ocean Helm said:


> Why would Sanguine make sense for any introvert, especially a T?
> 
> Even if ISTP is more melancholic than phlegmatic (which I don't agree with at the moment), it doesn't mean they can't be more phlegmatic than ISFP even if the top type for ISFPs is Phlegmatic (which I think would make sense too given that they don't fit the other 3 very well).
> 
> I'm guessing that ISTP is more like Phlegmatic-Melancholic while ISFP Phlegmatic-Sanguine/Melancholic. ISFP doesn't seem to fit much except Phlegmatic though.
> 
> "Gore side" - was that a typo? Not sure what you mean.
> 
> But if ISTP are melancholic first for being "deep and thoughtful" then INTP should be even more melancholic first, while for whatever odd reason they are listed as Phlegmatic/*Choleric*. I think it's one thing to say that INTP is phlegmatic first, but another to say that they are more choleric than melancholic.
> 
> That's the one thing that really stands out as being more ISFP than ISTP, but most of the things sound more T-ish to me.


It works as a great second for types who have SE as their second function. Both ISFP anf ISTP have that. When you look at this from a functions perceptive you can see it working 

take me for example 
EXFP function stack would start with NE/SE and then FI 
therefore Sanguine > Phlegmatic would make sense 
ISFP = FI > SE so Phlegmatic > Sanguine would make sense 
ISTP = TI > SE so Melancholic > Sanguine makes sense 

what are your thoughts


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Ocean Helm said:


> I got melancholic/phlegmatic, which according to that chart is INFJ. Well, I am not INFJ.


Well you claim your function stack to be Ni > Ti which is identical to the Oh so holy INFJ Harold grant stack of Dom Ni and Tert Ti


----------



## Firelily

Electra said:


> I got this result on the temprament test:
> 
> View attachment 816575


Thats the same as me sweety 

:heart: roud:


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Electra

Firelily said:


> Thats the same as me sweety
> 
> :heart: roud:


What a cool result you got :wink:
:cooler:


----------



## Ocean Helm

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Well you claim your function stack to be Ni > Ti which is identical to the Oh so holy INFJ Harold grant stack of Dom Ni and Tert Ti


Maybe I should just put INFJ in my profile. It'd make as much sense as a lot of the "INFJ"s here.


----------



## Firelily

lol 
INTP suits you roud:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP fits very well, ne-fi. I would say yes, accurate. A fitting type. :3


----------



## G.13

Firelily said:


> lol
> INTP suits you roud:


Not totally in fact. INFP is a possibility.


----------



## Firelily

tell them sweet cakes 

:wink:


----------



## Ocean Helm

Firelily said:


> It works as a great second for types who have SE as their second function. Both ISFP anf ISTP have that. When you look at this from a functions perceptive you can see it working
> 
> take me for example
> EXFP function stack would start with NE/SE and then FI
> therefore Sanguine > Phlegmatic would make sense
> ISFP = FI > SE so Phlegmatic > Sanguine would make sense
> ISTP = TI > SE so Melancholic > Sanguine makes sense
> 
> what are your thoughts


My thoughts are that ISTP are the most phlegmatic type on the survey and ISTP by letters fits phlegmatic better than the other types, so using function magic to say something else (that one of the most introverted types with supposedly "inferior Fe" fits a type defined by its social, outgoing, extraverted nature better than a type which actually fits it) is a counter-intuitive application of theory.


Firelily said:


> lol
> INTP suits you roud:


Meh, doesn't change that Ti and Ne are sort of my 3rd and 4th functions on average on tests, but Fe is pretty much rock bottom so you could definitely say it's inferior.


G.13 said:


> Not totally in fact. INFP is a possibility.


I think I was like 71% T, 29% F in actual MBTI? I don't think F type fits that well.


----------



## Electra

I'd say most likely INTP at this point


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> My thoughts are that ISTP are the most phlegmatic type on the survey and ISTP by letters fits phlegmatic better than the other types, so using function magic to say something else (that one of the most introverted types with supposedly "inferior Fe" fits a type defined by its social, outgoing, extraverted nature better than a type which actually fits it) is a *counter-intuitive* application of theory.
> 
> I think I was like 71% T, 29% F in actual MBTI? I don't think F type fits that well.



But totally empirical. According practitioners. 

IMO, you confuse moral values and compassion.

Actually you correspond to the INTP model. You are essentially analytical, self-conceptual, and intuitive turned to the immediate world (Ti-Ne). Your alleged moral _values _never appear. I find you very present and turned to people. You analyze the others a lot, and sometimes, you suppose things in a very tree-like way from what do you see. But most often, you do not share it to not hurt, probably. (Fe)


----------



## Ocean Helm

@G.13 I'm being empirical while needing to be more factual? Wut? I'm basing stuff on empirical facts. Moral values? How about if I am disturbed by the implications of Harold Grant stacks based on how people use them and that is a motivator for deconstructing it?

@Electra based in what kind of theory?


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> @*G.13* I'm being empirical while needing to be more factual? Wut? @*Electra* based in what kind of theory?


Based on the way you described hitler and your low belief in that you might be a feeler.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Electra said:


> Based on the way you described hitler and your low belief in that you might be a feeler.


I guess I was asking was it like analytical -> Helen Fisher's Director -> NT -> +IP -> INTP? Or at least what about how I described Hitler stood out?

Then we'd be working with Fisher's theory (I was just curious if this was something you used). I do think I'd probably be more NT than anything in that model because at least some of the things fit (some of the things also really don't fit though), although perhaps you could say the same thing about the "Explorer". <- Don't pay attention to this!

Edit: on further reading, I really don't fit Director well at all. I think I'm somewhere between Director, Explorer, and Negotiator.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> @G.13 I'm being empirical while needing to be more factual?


Fe inferior for ITPs is empirical ... You are not factual. You just follow your internal logic.


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> Fe inferior for ITPs is empirical ... You are not factual. You just follow your internal logic.


You are really twisting things around :crazy: I'm empirical because my inferior function is empirical? Like wut? An IxxP's empirical function (if it's Je) couldn't be in a lower position, so it's strange to say someone is empirical and then use this as logic.


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> I guess I was asking was it like analytical -> Helen Fisher's Director -> NT -> +IP -> INTP? Or at least what about how I described Hitler stood out?
> 
> Then we'd be working with Fisher's theory (I was just curious if this was something you used). I do think I'd probably be more NT than anything in that model because at least some of the things fit (some of the things also really don't fit though), although perhaps you could say the same thing about the "Explorer".
> 
> Edit: on further reading, I really don't fit Director well at all. I think I'm somewhere between Director, Explorer, and Negotiator.


I can't remember exacly what it was but I can go back and have a look if youd like =)

Director =NT (Testosterone)
Negociator= NF (Estrogen & Oxytocin)
Explorer= SP (Dopamine)
Builder= SJ (Serotonin)

For me all those systems are just different names for the same thing.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> You are really twisting things around :crazy: I'm empirical because my inferior function is empirical? Like wut? An IxxP's empirical function (if it's Je) couldn't be in a lower position, so it's strange to say someone is empirical and then use this as logic.


I think your brain is overheating


----------



## Ocean Helm

Electra said:


> I can't remember exacly what it was but I can go back and have a look if youd like =)
> 
> Director =NT (Testosterone)
> Negociator= NF (Estrogen & Oxytocin)
> Explorer= SP (Dopamine)
> Builder= SJ (Serotonin)
> 
> For me all those systems are just different names for the same thing.


So I got NF > NT > SP > SJ on what I believe to be her test (see above for results) although I'd think Seratonin is probably most dominant as an influence because I worry about stuff strongly (although I have pretty much zero SJ traits).

Mind saying what about how I talked about Hitler stood out?


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> So I got NF > NT > SP > SJ on what I believe to be her test (see above for results) although I'd think Seratonin is probably most dominant as an influence because I worry about stuff strongly (although I have pretty much zero SJ traits).
> 
> Mind saying what about how I talked about Hitler stood out?


Ok. could you link the test you took? I can send a video.

Erm I tried to find the hitler thread but I couldn't find it yet :/

I have such difficultites with finding things I search for in these forums for some reason.
Did you watch this one?


----------



## G.13

This is an empirical observation. ITPs use Fe.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Electra said:


> Ok. could you link the test you took? I can send a video.
> 
> Erm I tried to find the hitler thread but I couldn't find it yet :/


The test I took where I got NF by a decently strong margin:
https://theanatomyoflove.com/relationship-quizzes/helen-fishers-personality-test/personality-test-1/

My posts in the Hitler thread:
https://www.personalitycafe.com/search.php?searchid=61571543


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> This is an empirical observation. ITPs use Fe.


em·pir·i·cal /əmˈpirik(ə)l/
based on, concerned with, or *verifiable by observation or experience rather than theory* or pure logic.

Saying you see people belonging to a *theoretical* group use a *theoretical* construct is not "empirical" in the slightest.


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> The test I took where I got NF by a decently strong margin:
> https://theanatomyoflove.com/relationship-quizzes/helen-fishers-personality-test/personality-test-1/
> 
> My posts in the Hitler thread:
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/search.php?searchid=61571543


Sorry but the hitler link did not work, it only said:



> *PersonalityCafe Message*
> 
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Electra said:


> Sorry but the hitler link did not work, it only said:


Wow that is weird. It worked for me. I just clicked on it. Maybe just try the full thread: https://www.personalitycafe.com/guess-type/18655-adolf-hitler.html


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> em·pir·i·cal /əmˈpirik(ə)l/
> based on, concerned with, or *verifiable by observation or experience rather than theory* or pure logic.
> 
> Saying you see people belonging to a *theoretical* group use a *theoretical* construct is not "empirical" in the slightest.


I don't see why not... A practitioner can do this. Are you saying that you do not believe in the practical application of a theoretical model, and then, test it by experience? The repetition of a positive result leads to an empirical result.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Yes comrade


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> Wow that is weird. It worked for me. I just clicked on it. Maybe just try the full thread: https://www.personalitycafe.com/guess-type/18655-adolf-hitler.html


Yey! Your link works now.
Ok so this is just my personal oppinion. It seems to me that if you are a feeler you would be more likely to be a ENFP then an INFP because you don't shy away from confronting people in a more direct then me to get hold of the truth which I would have been to scared to do, because of my tremendous fear for hurting other peoples emotions. This fear of mine is so huge that sometimes I've even been known to just shut up all together if I am afraid it will hurt someone too much, but there are offcourse allways exceptions to this. I am also working on fighting this problem in therapy. But you are quite strong in this feature it seems to me. This is what makes you think that maybe you are a thinker, but I have read that ENFP's are better then INFP's to do this so you could be an ENFP imo. But then again you are introvert, right?


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> I don't see why not... A practitioner can do this. Are you saying that you do not believe in the practical application of theoretical model, and then, test it by experience?


When we are talking about *evidence* in the sense of anecdotal vs empirical *evidence* it is context dependent. Evidence relates to a particular subject, in science this is often expressed as a hypothesis. An example of a hypothesis would be "IxTPs (as typed by MBTI practitioners) score higher on Fe (as determined by Singer-Loomis Inventory of Personality) than IxTJs". This is lacking in a bit of specificity and doesn't quite live up to scientific standards for true empiricism, however you can at least compile data in accordance with the procedures laid out and put it to the test.

A single typing, as determined by a practitioner, is not "empirical" because it is a subjective evaluation and does not *objectively* determine something to be "fact". This is because the question of one's *true type* is not something that can be fit into empirical standards unless you are just going to be doing something like defining one's true type to be what they got on their most recent MBTI test. And in that case, other people could look at their test choices and also verify that their result is what it is, making it *objective*.

And thinking about things this way is not really evidence of a particular "function" at work; it's just standard protocol that scientists (of all types) use when communicating with one another. *The determination of someone's type by personal observation is not empirical, although it can be empirical evidence relating to a hypothesis which specifies the subjective method.*

"I saw IxTPs and they used Fe" is commonly referred to as "anecdotal" (non-empirical).


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> When we are talking about *evidence* in the sense of anecdotal vs empirical *evidence* it is context dependent. Evidence relates to a particular subject, in science this is often expressed as a hypothesis. An example of a hypothesis would be "IxTPs (as typed by MBTI practitioners) score higher on Fe (as determined by Singer-Loomis Inventory of Personality) than IxTJs". This is lacking in a bit of specificity and doesn't quite live up to scientific standards for true empiricism, however you can at least compile data in accordance with the procedures laid out and put it to the test.
> 
> A single typing, as determined by a practitioner, is not "empirical" because it is a subjective evaluation and does not *objectively* determine something to be "fact". This is because the question of one's *true type* is not something that can be fit into empirical standards unless you are just going to be doing something like defining one's true type to be what they got on their most recent MBTI test. And in that case, other people could look at their test choices and also verify that their result is what it is, making it *objective*.
> 
> And thinking about things this way is not really evidence of a particular "function" at work; it's just standard protocol that scientists (of all types) use when communicating with one another. *The determination of someone's type by personal observation is not empirical, although it can be empirical evidence relating to a hypothesis which specifies the subjective method.*
> 
> "I saw IxTPs and they used Fe" is commonly referred to as "anecdotal" (non-empirical).




And? Albert Einstein, said, _everything is relative_. So de facto, everything is subjective.


Anecdotal, lol. It's true... I do not use it often.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Electra said:


> Yey! Your link works now.
> Ok so this is just my personal oppinion. It seems to me that if you are a feeler you would be more likely to be a ENFP then an INFP because you don't shy away from confronting people in a more direct then me to get hold of the truth which I would have been to scared to do, because of my tremendous fear for hurting other peoples emotions. This fear of mine is so huge that sometimes I've even been known to just shut up all together if I am afraid it will hurt someone too much, but there are offcourse allways exceptions to this. I am also working on fighting this problem in therapy. But you are quite strong in this feature it seems to me. This is what makes you think that maybe you are a thinker, but I have read that ENFP's are better then INFP's to do this so you could be an ENFP imo. But then again you are introvert, right?


Yeah I am a strong introvert. I honestly barely used to argue with people at all (I hate "debate" and think it's basically shallow entertainment in which the competitive element interferes with the truth-seeking element), however just the sheer amount of people getting things wrong, lying, being intellectually dishonest, etc sort of awakened a side of me where it sort of feels irresponsible to just watch people flail away with certain incorrect thought processes.

In these forums I am not as directly morally focused as I am in political ones for example, however I believe there's a lot to learn through interactions here where people are generally more open about their inner psychology, and making connections between trends I observe here and other places. I kind of feel like these forums are enlightening in a unique sense.

I do believe that I have to be like a T by letters, however I feel like the Harold Grant stacks really don't do the "Fi" of some INTPs justice. And at this point I think I probably _come off_ more like INTJ to those who haven't seen my type tag, however it should be pretty clear that I am much more in the direction of tearing apart structure rather than building it.

But I guess if there was some sort of name for a Harold Grantian hybrid between INFP and INTJ that'd fit me better than the prescribed INTP stack, and not coincidentally those are the two types I am most likely to get on function tests.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> But I guess if there was some sort of name for a Harold Grantian hybrid between INFP and INTJ that'd fit me better than the prescribed INTP stack, and not coincidentally those are the two types I am most likely to get on function tests.


Do you not confuse moral values and compassion?


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> Do you not confuse moral values and compassion?


Why would I do that? Because you want me to be INTP now and INTP has Fe not Fi, so you have to categorize my characteristics with things which exist in the INTP stack by using language that you tie to those things?


----------



## Firelily

i wonder about it


----------



## Crowbo

Yip Yip!


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> Why would I do that? Because you want me to be INTP now and INTP has Fe not Fi, so you have to categorize my characteristics with things which exist in the INTP stack by using language that you tie to those things?


Definitely, you use very well your extraverted intuition.


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> Definitely, you use very well your extraverted intuition.


If you mean improvise ways of looking at things based on making connections and expanding outwards possibilities internally, then yes I do relate to that version of Ne which seems to be tailor-made for INxPs in Internet MBTI and also happens to be in line with Jung's "introverted intuitive". I think I lean more on the "divergent" side of divergent vs. convergent.


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> I guess I was asking was it like analytical -> Helen Fisher's Director -> NT -> +IP -> INTP? Or at least what about how I described Hitler stood out?
> 
> Then we'd be working with Fisher's theory (I was just curious if this was something you used). I do think I'd probably be more NT than anything in that model because at least some of the things fit (some of the things also really don't fit though), although perhaps you could say the same thing about the "Explorer". <- Don't pay attention to this!
> 
> Edit: on further reading, I really don't fit Director well at all. I think I'm somewhere between Director, Explorer, and Negotiator.


It is possible to high in both Testosterone and Estrogen so if you think of these hormones as what determine if one is mainly a Thinker or a Feeler, then there is a chance you can actually be both, to some degree, according to Helen Fisher. If you scored higher on Negotiator then technically that should make you a Feeler. You can look at your fingers and see if the ring-finger is higher or lower then your pointing-finger. (can't remember if it is the left or the right hand.) If it is shorter then you are a Negotiator and if it is longer then you are a Thinker, due to the hormones that shaped the brain while you were in your mothers womb.


----------



## Crowbo

yee INFP


----------



## Ocean Helm

Electra said:


> It is possible to high in both Testosterone and Estrogen so if you think of these hormones as what determine if one is mainly a Thinker or a Feeler, then there is a chance you can actually be both, to some degree, according to Helen Fisher. If you scored higher on Negotiator then technically that should make you a Feeler. You can look at your fingers and see if the ring-finger is higher or lower then your pointing-finger. (can't remember if it is the left or the right hand.) If it is shorter then you are a Negotiator and if it is longer then you are a Thinker, due to the hormones that shaped the brain while you were in your mothers womb.


I don't think I buy this ratio much with regards to MBTI types outside of a slight correlation but I've got a slightly longer 4D (so does the female average though). I think my 2D:4D ratio is about .97. A University of Alberta study showed females with average .965 and males average .947. If the criteria was over 1, that'd be rare for both sexes.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> If you mean improvise ways of looking at things based on making connections and expanding outwards possibilities internally, then yes I do relate to that version of Ne which seems to be tailor-made for INxPs in Internet MBTI and also happens to be in line with Jung's "introverted intuitive". I think I lean more on the "divergent" side of divergent vs. convergent.


I did not find anything so explicit for Ni. But yes, there is necessarily a juxtaposition between Ni-Se and Ne. A bit like two spheres of different capacity with an oval in the center. Inductive Vs Deductive.



We can see that Jung created himself the *Ni-Se axis* of INJs.


_*The introverted intuitive's* chief repression falls upon the sensation of the object. His unconscious is characterized by this fact. For we find in his unconscious a compensatory *extraverted sensation function of an archaic character*. The unconscious personality may, therefore, best be described as *an extraverted sensation-type of a rather low and primitive order*. Impulsiveness and unrestraint are the characters of this sensation, combined with an extraordinary dependence upon the sense impression. This latter quality is a compensation to the thin upper air of the conscious attitude, giving it a certain weight, so that complete 'sublimation' is prevented. But if, through a forced exaggeration of the conscious attitude, a complete subordination to the inner perception should develop, the unconscious becomes an opposition, giving rise to compulsive sensations whose excessive dependence upon the object is in frank conflict with the conscious attitude. The form of neurosis is a compulsion-neurosis, exhibiting symptoms that are partly hypochondriacal manifestations, partly *hypersensibility of the sense organs* and partly compulsive ties to definite persons or other objects._


----------



## Electra

Ti user


----------



## Ocean Helm

@G.13 Jung wrote a lot about intuitive types and the difference between the extraverted intuitive type and the intuitive type, which can be simply stated as where the intuition is focused. I'm honestly nothing close to Jung's extraverted intuitive.

He also only had 4 functions, when you see "extraverted sensation" it means sensation aimed outward. That's all. But yes he did pair both the perceiving functions and judging functions in such a way that usually one is conscious (pointed in one direction) and another one is unconscious (pointed in another direction). But the "attitude" (what direction they are pointed in, object or subject) is a property of where they reside in the psyche (conscious vs. unconscious) where people normally have their top 2 functions as conscious and pointed one way and their bottom two as unconscious and pointed the other way. So there's no "Ti-Se-Ni-Fe" in Jung.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> . So there's no "Ti-Se-Ni-Fe" in Jung.


You are so focused on the rejection of cognitive functions, you forget that Jung did not validate anything at all. Nothing of your four letters INTP, and any stack. Do not take the _argument from authority_ when it suits you ...


What do you define as "moral values"?


----------



## Firelily

hmmm 

maybe yes


----------



## Crowbo

affirmative


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

yep


----------



## Firelily

i havent got reason to think otherwise


----------



## Cherry

ye, seems like it


----------



## Electra

Indeed! :happy:


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> You are so focused on the rejection of cognitive functions, you forget that Jung did not validate anything at all. Nothing of your four letters INTP, and any stack. Do not take the _argument from authority_ when it suits you ...


Are you kidding me? Jung did describe a four function stack and about the opposing nature of the x-verted consciousness and y-verted unconsciousness.

What he didn't do is support MBTI and say that it had anything to do with his types.


----------



## Electra

INXP


----------



## Temizzle

ENTP looks right


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Don't know why you don't think you're ENTJ.


----------



## idoh

* *




i
* *




s
* *




t
* *




j
















* *




enguin:


----------



## Crowbo

maybe h:


----------



## Temizzle

Alivingobituary42 said:


> Don't know why you don't think you're ENTJ.


Main reasons being . . .

If there's no main goal or purpose, I'm pretty lackadaisical, chill, not obsessed with organization / effectiveness, can follow gut instincts over strict logic, etc. 

For a type that is supposed to be Fi-blind, I feel like I can muster up a lot of sensitivity and understanding if I want to. That doesn't mean I'm going to be flowery and openly emotional, but an ENTJ would be far less aware of interpersonal issues than I am, and far more concerned with systems, always willing to go against the grain of what "feels right" in a situation in favor of cold hard affect, which isn't always necessarily me.


----------



## G.13

Blah, blah, blah... ENTJ.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP seems about right with the analytical ti-first. Yes, accurate.


----------



## G.13

And me _Two Steps From Hell._


----------



## Ocean Helm

Temizzle said:


> For a type that is supposed to be Fi-blind, I feel like I can muster up a lot of sensitivity and understanding if I want to. That doesn't mean I'm going to be flowery and openly emotional, but an ENTJ would be far less aware of interpersonal issues than I am, and far more concerned with systems, always willing to go against the grain of what "feels right" in a situation in favor of cold hard affect, which isn't always necessarily me.


It's difficult for me to trace back exactly where it came from, but there was supposedly some kind of EQ study which incorporated MBTI types, where people were scored on EQ based on a self-questionnaire. And ExTJs actually scored the highest of all types (#1 and #2).

So "inferior Fi" or whatever aside, if this was legit, ExTJs see themselves as empathetic. And I think that fits my experiences with them too, even if I don't feel the empathy from them. But they sure feel it in themselves, or at least want other people to know they feel it in themselves.

https://www.reddit.com/r/entj/comments/3g0rar/entj_and_estj_highest_in_emotional_intelligence/


----------



## G.13

Inftp.


----------



## idoh

Temizzle said:


> Main reasons being . . .
> 
> If there's no main goal or purpose, I'm pretty lackadaisical, chill, not obsessed with organization / effectiveness, can follow gut instincts over strict logic, etc.
> 
> For a type that is supposed to be Fi-blind, I feel like I can muster up a lot of sensitivity and understanding if I want to. That doesn't mean I'm going to be flowery and openly emotional, but an ENTJ would be far less aware of interpersonal issues than I am, and far more concerned with systems, always willing to go against the grain of what "feels right" in a situation in favor of cold hard affect, which isn't always necessarily me.


could be entp. enfp (or any feeling type) is unlikely with enneagram 8.


----------



## Ocean Helm

What are some good cognitive functions tests? Any new ones?

Latest Enneagram test result, for whatever that's worth (lol SimilarMinds):


----------



## idoh

Ocean Helm said:


> Latest Enneagram test result, for whatever that's worth (lol SimilarMinds):


None of them due to inherent biases we have against certain types that come with knowledge, and flawed perception of ourselves when taking it.. i don't know how accurate this one is, but it worked for me and I liked it because it was short and less confusing due to descriptions. probably better than the similar minds one at least. _don't_ look at the bottom right part of the page (under instructions) since that has the answers until after you're done.
http://www.lakenokomispc.org/uploads/2/9/8/7/29872037/quest_pg_1_test.pdf


----------



## Ocean Helm

As usual, it got down to choosing between 4 and 5. I was clearly the withdrawn triad. Similarminds seems to be an outlier with how it treats 6 as basically self-preservation.

I was looking for cognitive functions tests though... I need something for my signature. More is better.


----------



## Temizzle

Ocean Helm said:


> As usual, it got down to choosing between 4 and 5. I was clearly the withdrawn triad. Similarminds seems to be an outlier with how it treats 6 as basically self-preservation.
> 
> I was looking for cognitive functions tests though... I need something for my signature. More is better.


Interesting results and observation regarding 6 & SP. google enneagram QUEST and post is your results I think that ones pretty helpful. Also, the “fast and accurate enneagram test”. More input from more sources the better.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Temizzle said:


> Interesting results and observation regarding 6 & SP. google enneagram QUEST and post is your results I think that ones pretty helpful. Also, the “fast and accurate enneagram test”. More input from more sources the better.


QUEST is the one sandcastle linked to. It's broken down into a sort of 3x3 grid and I know I'm in the withdrawn group on one axis (459), and that leaves me choosing between two options which end up leading to a 4 or 5 typing. So that does seem like the norm.

The "fast and accurate" test had me choosing between 9, 6, and 4, and I guess their description of 9 seemed the least bad, though none of them were good fits.


----------



## G.13

Temizzle said:


> Main reasons being . . .
> 
> *If there's no main goal or purpose,** I'm pretty lackadaisical, chill, not obsessed with organization* / effectiveness, can follow gut *instincts *over strict logic, etc.
> 
> For a type that is supposed to be Fi-blind, I feel like I can muster up a lot of sensitivity and understanding if I want to. That doesn't mean I'm going to be flowery and openly emotional, but an ENTJ would be far less aware of interpersonal issues than I am, and far more concerned with systems, *always willing to go against the grain of what "feels right"* in a situation in favor of cold hard affect, which isn't always necessarily me.



You confirm you mainly use _extraverted thinking_, but without goal, you prefer_extraverted sensation_, the instinct (SP expression). Finally, you are interested in how you feel.

The frame of your message respects the ENTJ stack.

The last point is just false, in regards to ETJs.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> QUEST is the one sandcastle linked to. It's broken down into a sort of 3x3 grid and I know I'm in the withdrawn group on one axis (459), and that leaves me choosing between two options which end up leading to a 4 or 5 typing. So that does seem like the norm.
> 
> The "fast and accurate" test had me choosing between 9, 6, and 4, and I guess their description of 9 seemed the least bad, though none of them were good fits.



Stop with your fortune teller speach... Start trying to explain why ENTJs are so linked to ESTPs ... And if you're honest, you'll admit cognitive functions, and Se in tertiary position.


----------



## Temizzle

Ocean Helm said:


> QUEST is the one sandcastle linked to. It's broken down into a sort of 3x3 grid and I know I'm in the withdrawn group on one axis (459), and that leaves me choosing between two options which end up leading to a 4 or 5 typing. So that does seem like the norm.
> 
> The "fast and accurate" test had me choosing between 9, 6, and 4, and I guess their description of 9 seemed the least bad, though none of them were good fits.


Can’t help someone that doesn’t want to be helped


----------



## Firelily

I'm going with ENTX i think at this point


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Alright bish


----------



## Temizzle

Alivingobituary42 said:


> Alright bish


good doggie


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Yes, say that to yourself under me.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes, if your intuition was any higher, you would become @Grandmaster Yoda. 
You are Alivingobituary42 and therefore an ISTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Moonious said:


> Yes, if your intuition was any higher, you would become @Grandmaster Yoda.
> You are Alivingobituary42 and therefore an ISTP


'Tis Moonious. Have you reconciled with gossip goat?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 'Tis Moonious. Have you reconciled with gossip goat?


I like Gossip Goat. 
Where is Gossip Goat?


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

I'm confused; is Temizzle gonna kill G.13, is it the opposite, is he marketing his hitman service, is G.13 trying to hire Temizzle for Hitman, or are all the ISTPs ganging up on Temizzle?

(also accurate above)


----------



## Electra

Maybe some are FBI in disguise trying to bust criminals


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yes

Also I'm not temizzle


----------



## Electra

Stay tuned for more action in next episode!


----------



## G.13

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> I'm confused; is Temizzle gonna kill G.13, is it the opposite, is he marketing his hitman service, is G.13 trying to hire Temizzle for Hitman, or are all the ISTPs ganging up on Temizzle?
> 
> (also accurate above)


----------



## Electra

I hope that's not Patric Bateman there...


----------



## G.13




----------



## Electra

Yum, cookiedough


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> It is especially a good vision for the NP that you are. It's funny, because with that same reasoning you typed all ISTPs who come here, and who used their intuition, INTP... It's the intuitive bias. Your reasoning works only in one way.è-


I type people who seem to have an intuitive preference as N, as N stands for an intuition preference. I am using letters for type sorting.

If you use The Functions for type sorting (which goes against MBTI teachings) then you will end up giving people letter abbreviations which are hugely counter-intuitive. For instance, typing people who are ESTJ or ENTP by letters as ENTJ or ESTP because they do combat sports.

I am not even as much against The Functions as using MBTI codes for function typings, which leads to flipping back and forth between the two in a way that leads to loss of accuracy and meaning. For instance I get INTP on a test, and say it's my MBTI type, and people assume this "Ti-Fe axis", or that I "use" Si and Fe, but not Ni and Fi. It's silly.


----------



## Temizzle

Accurate :wink:


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> I type people who seem to have an intuitive preference as N, as N stands for an intuition preference. I am using letters for type sorting.
> 
> If you use The Functions for type sorting (which goes against MBTI teachings) then you will end up giving people letter abbreviations which are hugely counter-intuitive. For instance, typing people who are ESTJ or ENTP by letters as ENTJ or ESTP because they do combat sports.
> 
> I am not even as much against The Functions as using MBTI codes for function typings, which leads to flipping back and forth between the two in a way that leads to loss of accuracy and meaning. For instance I get INTP on a test, and say it's my MBTI type, and people assume this "Ti-Fe axis", or that I "use" Si and Fe, but not Ni and Fi. It's silly.


So already. I provided you with a link from a *master practitioner* of the Oficial MBTI wesbsite who confirmed the first two cognitive functions and probably the last. I do not see how the MBTI could ignore the Jung functions in the way of formulating the questions. And I think it's logically the opposite. The functions bring precision, where only the letters move us away. Then, because there are models ... 

No NTP model consider career in army. ENTJ is often associated with war. (Just read the last pages if you doubt). "Commander" is the nickname.


The STJs will learn for strictly utilitarian purposes methods to maintain order: Te is the organization of external world. The ENTPs most often practice martial arts or self defense with repetition of movement, rather than adaptation. It does not mean that they don't use Se when the time comes. But overall, it's a lot of choreography. Krav was interesting but a bit boring for me. Because very theorical.


But ok, if you want, In the abstract area I'm INTP: Ti Ni Se Fe... The ISTP for Jung.


----------



## Temizzle

Ocean Helm said:


> I type people who seem to have an intuitive preference as N, as N stands for an intuition preference. I am using letters for type sorting.
> 
> If you use The Functions for type sorting (which goes against MBTI teachings) then you will end up giving people letter abbreviations which are hugely counter-intuitive. For instance, typing people who are ESTJ or ENTP by letters as ENTJ or ESTP because they do combat sports.
> 
> I am not even as much against The Functions as using MBTI codes for function typings, which leads to flipping back and forth between the two in a way that leads to loss of accuracy and meaning. For instance I get INTP on a test, and say it's my MBTI type, and people assume this "Ti-Fe axis", or that I "use" Si and Fe, but not Ni and Fi. It's silly.


To add on to your point:

- There is no definitive evidence that cognitive functions even exist. The closest proof we have is Dario Nardi’s brain mapping studies, where he discovers that different people utilize their brains differently. He was able to find some patterns between individuals, but the main problem is his sample size was only 60. The research demanded both qualitative and quantitative results so it does not follow the scientific method since it is measuring no clear question. We’re at the very beginnings of discovering a scientific basis to personality, but we can’t yet say that Jung got it definitively right. Which brings me to my next point. 
https://www.typologycentral.com/forums/myers-briggs-and-jungian-cognitive-functions/50366-dario-nardis-neuroscience-personality.html

- To believe in the existence of cognitive functions is to take Jung’s writing and treat it as a bible. If you read his works, you’ll find that he writes of extreme ideals, archetypes if you will, but not the reality of human beings or their actual makeup of personality. He even writes, if you will, that for example the extroverted thinking man is an extreme that does not actually exist in the world. Any sort of ideas of type stacking patterns that we have are pass-on theories from an original theory which doesn’t have a solid scientific foundation. 
Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10

For this reason, I agree with you that the better system, as of today, is to adopt the Myers Briggs version of personality theory. It is in no was perfect, especially considering it does not accurately account for people whose preferences are along the middle (that’s why currently Big 5 is recommended as the most valid personality theory), but the advantage of the MBTI is that is has tons and tons of relevance and statistics from a corporate sense — which was its original purpose: to help women discover their strengths and apply those to the work force during WW2 when their husbands were across seas. 

TL;DR: As of now, MBTI trumps cognitive functions because it has more validity and relevance. Big 5 trumps both.


----------



## Electra

I recon there should be a modification available that modifies or adds the all ready existing personality disorder meassurement into personality tendencies, ie personality disorders for the less extreme folks who don't nesseserily "take it all the way"


----------



## G.13

The Big5 takes into account the neuroses, not the personnality disorders.


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> So already. I provided you with a link from a *master practitioner* of the Oficial MBTI wesbsite who confirmed the first two cognitive functions and probably the last. I do not see how the MBTI could ignore the Jung functions in the way of formulating the questions. And I think it's logically the opposite. The functions bring precision, where only the letters move us away. Then, because there are models ...


If I recall correctly, what you did was provide me to a link where someone who was a certified practitioner (by MBTI) described functions on a function based website under no authority of MBTI

And MBTI has a long tradition of putting the third function in the same direction as the second and fourth in their models.

But most importantly, MBTI does *not* condone typing by functions, but rather by letters. When you get a type, you can read some supplemental material which suggests function models and various self-improvement tips based off that stack, however it is the letters that are at the core of MBTI.


> No NTP model consider career in army. ENTJ is often associated with war. (Just read the last pages if you doubt). "Commander" is the nickname.


I don't care what evidence-free garbage says. But yes perhaps NPs are the least suited for the military due to its hierarchical structures, and SJs the most suited. That's what always seems to happen. Opposite types at both extremes.

If one letter combination is the least at something, you can expect their opposite type to be the most. You could find a number of things in which NPs are less of something than both NJs and SPs, however NJs and SPs will be less of those things than SJs!


> The STJs will learn for strictly utilitarian purposes methods to maintain order: Te is the organization of external world. The ENTPs most often practice martial arts or self defense with repetition of movement, rather than adaptation. It does not mean that they don't use Se when the time comes. But overall, it's a lot of choreography. Krav was interesting but a bit boring for me. Because very theorical.


Lol, it's rather funny how you type out all this theory and then at the end complain about something being boring because it's theoretical.


> But ok, if you want, In the abstract area I'm INTP: Ti Ni Se Fe... The ISTP for Jung.


There is no "ISTP of Jung" but probably the closest thing would be [ST][SUB]I[/SUB][FN][SUB]E[/SUB], which I guess you could write out as "Si Ti Fe Ne" but that kind of misses the point.


----------



## Electra

G.13 said:


> The Big5 takes into account the neuroses, not the personnality disorders.


Surely a skilled psychologist or psychiatrist would, or most others who has the opportunity or have been provided with such honest knowledge. 
I recon hexaco gives a more valid picture if the people who score it answer honestly.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I think so.


----------



## Electra

Yes!


----------



## Crowbo

Hell yeah


----------



## Electra

Jepsi Pepsi :wink:


----------



## Crowbo

Hola Cola! I have Ebola!!

That means yes


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Bo is an exquisite crow. He's learned how to communicate with his beak, via a phone that he's commandeered.
However, while I do find happiness through our Corvus friend choosing to identify as an entp, I'm not convinced whether a bird, or any animal other than human, could accurately be typed according to human metrics.


----------



## Electra

daleks_exterminate said:


> Bo is an exquisite crow. He's learned how to communicate with his beak, via a phone that he's commandeered.
> However, while I do find happiness through our Corvus friend choosing to identify as an entp, I'm not convinced whether a bird, or any animal other than human, could accurately be typed according to human metrics.


Says who h:


----------



## Ocean Helm

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm not convinced whether a bird, or any animal other than human, could accurately be typed according to *human metrics.*


Was this intentional? That famous bad MBTI test wannabe? I think that's the only letter test that consistently gives me a J.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Electra said:


> Says who h:


Ah see that's different. Daleks have superior intelligence to humans and as such human metrics do work, but don't get the full picture. Much like looking at a color wheel and not being able to see half. Sure the colors you think are there, but not just. 

(....or some other random nonsense pulled from my ass. )


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ocean Helm said:


> Was this intentional? That famous bad MBTI test wannabe? I think that's the only letter test that consistently gives me a J.


You're welcome. Also thinks for catching


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> And MBTI *has a long tradition* of putting the third function in the same direction as the second and fourth in their models.



If the idea is true, why you are referring to the tradition (Si), rather to the modern data... 




Ocean Helm said:


> If I recall correctly, what you did was provide me to a link where someone who was a certified practitioner (by MBTI) described functions on a function based website under no authority of MBTI.



Indeed, but this time it is a *master practitioner*.


*The Myer Briggs Company*

https://www.themyersbriggs.com/en-US/Connect-with-us/Blog/2016/March/16-Types-in-the-WorkplaceINTP

_The people I know with preferences for *INTP *tend to provide an analytical approach to figuring out solutions that our projects need. Their favorite mental process (*Ti*) helps them pinpoint problems that others might not notice. This gift can help organizations fix what’s wrong before things get too far along, as long as these individuals are encouraged to use their sometimes critical approach. This favorite process is backed up by their second favorite process (*Ne*), which can help them come up with innovative ideas.
_
https://www.themyersbriggs.com/en-U...r-Vacation-Decision-MakingExtraverted-Feeling

_The MBTI® types that typically rely the most on extraverted Feeling (Fe) during decision making are ESFJ and ENFJ. The types that might forget to use *Fe *during decision making are *INTP *and *ISTP*.
_

https://www.themyersbriggs.com/en-U...-Vacation-Decision-MakingIntroverted-Thinking

_The MBTI® types that typically rely the most on introverted Thinking (Ti) during decision making are ISTP and INTP. The types that might forget to use *Ti *during decision making are *ENFJ *and *ESFJ*.
_



Ocean Helm said:


> Lol, it's rather funny how you type out all this theory and then at the end complain about something being boring because it's theoretical.


Honestly, it's a effectively boring. Because the concret domain requires experimentation when using Se. And probably, it's the equivalent for Ne in the abstract world. I have no qualification, time or desir for a search accepted by the psychology world. And I don't also the intend to stay for a long time on this forum... For to be clear. It will remain a parenthesis of my life.



Ocean Helm said:


> *There is no "ISTP of Jung"* but probably the closest thing would be [ST][SUB]I[/SUB][FN][SUB]E[/SUB], which I guess you could write out as "Si Ti Fe Ne" but that kind of misses the point.


That's exactly what I told you ... Are you laughing at me? Yes, in short, it is subject to interpretation. You are not sure. You proposed different possibilities until now.


----------



## G.13

I see that some links are inaccessible. You can find them here:


https://www.themyersbriggs.com/en-US/Connect-with-us/Blog?count=40&tag=work


----------



## Ocean Helm

Let me guess, when I said the word "tradition" you just couldn't help yourself at reflexively relating it to "Si" in an effort to rationalize your already decided characterization of me as a type, even though if you looked at your own sources about what "Si" according to the same kind of sources you cited later on in your post, it has nothing to do with that.


G.13 said:


> If the idea is true, why you are referring to the tradition (Si), rather to the modern data...


Because you literally have to go back in time (Si) in order to get any information (Si) on any stance of MBTI on function stacks (Si) because function stacks are a thing of the past (Si) which they are moving away from (Ne) because they are trying to establish credibility (Te).


> Indeed, but this time it is a *master practitioner*.


Oh that thing, that you have to dig pretty deeply on their website to find, which also seems to go against the idea that IxTPs "use Fe" or whatever more than other types that it seems like you were implying earlier.


> Honestly, it's a effectively boring. Because the concret domain requires experimentation when using Se. And probably, it's the equivalent for Ne in the abstract world. I have no qualification, time or desir for a search accepted by the psychology world. And I don't also the intend to stay for a long time on this forum... For to be clear. It will remain a parenthesis of my life.


And here you go again, explaining yourself using function magic theory while trying to downplay theory's importance. If you actually were S/Se you may just talk about how you actually are rather than rationalizing everything through this function model.


> That's exactly what I told you ... Are you laughing at me? Yes, in short, it is subject to interpretation. You are not sure. You proposed different possibilities until now.


Certain things aren't really open to interpretation, like how I believe both Jung and Myers referred to the bottom two as generally being unconscious. So even with the most basic function matching (ignoring that MBTI function definitions are redefined in order to fit MBTI types) you aren't going to get anything like what you posted as ISTP. But with how MBTI functions are redefined to fit MBTI you obviously can't just insert Jung definitions into them and pretend you're getting the same thing.

Like in the example you gave, the "Ti + Ne" of INTP was written to where the "Ti" and "Ne" represented general INTP traits, much different than if you actually used Jung's definitions of introverted thinking and extraverted intuition which are something like INTJ + ENFP. MBTI *does* have a tradition (Si) of keeping its descriptions matched at least weakly with facts and evidence (built around the letters), even when it describes The Functions.


----------



## G.13

@Ocean Helm

You have appealed to *tradition*. Tradition is an aspect really focused on a internal sensation. Personally, study the conceptual Jung work, I never thought doing it before to read the rebels to the functions. But for you, it's the normal begining. For me, it's tiring. I just want synthesized the main informations on internet to make it a tool. That's all.

So yes, you obviously, you use *Si*. 

I'm not here to discuss my _situation_, but to study the functions in connection with my interests... Do you think you are a psychologist or something like this? You become clumsy. You simply say that Sensors, on this forum, never make a parallel between an experience and the functions. Are you serious?

I read each text, but I'm getting tired. Since you have denied, despite the overwhelming elements that Jung naturally linked Te and Fi. But you have accepted Ni and Se ... Curiously. And obviously your obstinacy in confusing Ni and Ne.

You are dishonest. Your arguments are based on attempts at minimization of proof, and diversion. 
Play only with letters and ridiculous precise percentage.

You maintain Alivingobituary42 as INTP? Just to confirm your degree of objectivity ...


----------



## Ocean Helm

@G.13 I didn't "appeal to tradition". The fact that you have apparently convinced yourself that I did, shows just how much bias is overtaking your perception. You couldn't wait to jump out of your seat to point out the "Si" when I baited you with "tradition" probably because you think it wins your little competition with me of being less INTP than me.

You'd think someone who claims to be "Ti-dom" and reality-focused sensing would at least not jump out of their seat like this to take something out of context to support theoretical framework conclusions.

"Appealing to tradition" or having tradition appeal to oneself would be like saying "I like" or "you should like" something because it's the tradition. Obviously that was never the contention here. My point was obviously to illustrate that all we have for MBTI and the orientation of its tertiary is the tradition started by Myers. Other than that they have taken no stance. It's a factual analysis of the situation, similar to something other people who have researched the history of MBTI like reckful would make.

If you were a strong Se user, you'd think this factual analysis would appeal to you... it's something that your senses should immediately pick up on, eh... _objective reality_.


> I read each text, but I'm getting tired. Since you have denied, despite the overwhelming elements that Jung naturally linked Te and Fi. But you have accepted Ni and Se ... Curiously. And obviously your obstinacy in confusing Ni and Ne.


This is untrue, "dishonest" if you will.


> You are dishonest.


no u


> You maintain Alivingobituary42 as INTP?


Yes


----------



## G.13

@Ocean Helm


Still this fear of competition... Typically INP.

You do not study the current data. You, refute them. You cling to the _tradition _of MBTI and your personnal knowledge of Jung. It's my point. The dark side of Si.

Try to rally the ultim reality of Se to your conceptual approach to validate your theory... You try all the arguments, even the most dishonest ones. It's even a little disappointing. Then, as I just wrote, you have directly dive into the texts of Jung... It's normal for you, abnormal for me. But these are probably only minor details for you.



In fact, I noticed that you are typing ISTPs, INTP, when you are contradicted or hurt. You are not the only one doing this. I think you are well aware of the gap between the two types. And you play on it.



For those who really confuse ISTP and INTP:

_About this time, the question arises in life, is this all there is? The tertiary function can guide you toward areas of your life you have avoided, areas that require skills you do not feel comfortable using. For example, a Thinking type with tertiary Intuition may begin taking literature courses. A Thinking type with tertiary Sensing may begin doing carpentry or weaving.
_


https://www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti...-mbti-type-dynamics/the-tertiary-function.htm


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> @Ocean Helm
> 
> 
> Still this fear of competition... Typically INP.


Well is this how you brighten up your day? Convince yourself that someone random stranger over the Internet is "feared of competition" with you?


> You do not study the current data. You, refute them.


Huh, I try to bring the most up-to-date relevant *respectable* data that I can find into discussions here. Unless your idea of "data" is what some people on the Internet say. It's amazing what your predetermined conclusion can spin things into in order to create your own reality. You are stuck in your own theory-based imagination.


> You cling to the _tradition _of MBTI and your knowledge.


Uh... no? I actually prefer emerging factor models like Big 5 and HEXACO, and cite the tradition of MBTI when it is relevant to discussions. The way you spin this to fit your conclusion reminds me of when people take a dumb position on an issue and then try to dig themselves out of a hole using logic that only very superficially is coherent.


> Try to rally the ultim reality of Se to your conceptual approach to validate your theory... You try all the arguments, even the most dishonest ones. It's even a little disappointing. Then, as I just wrote, you directly dive into the texts of Jung ... It's normal for you, abnormal for me. But these are probably only minor details for you.


You describe all the things you do and try to say that I do them. Insecurities, much?


> In fact, I noticed that you are typing ISTPs, INTP, when you are contradicted or hurt.


I'm just being honest about what I think people's MBTI types are. What I see are a bunch of INTP guys who want to feel more powerful or masculine or whatever and they think that that the function stack of ISTP is their savior. One of them even went so far as to call INTP a "gay type". Yeah, I'm the one with the problem here...


> You are not the only one doing this. I think you are well aware of the gap between the two types. And you play on it.


I'm aware at the difference in how you people _perceive_ the two types. A lot of perception is behind the "modern" perception of MBTI types where the types are tied to certain concepts underneath the surface which feed egos and values in a way which I feel essentially give legitimacy to "dark sides" while being able to hide behind a bunch of nondescript function theory and act like it isn't really about that. _But it *is* about that_. You feel powerful wearing an ISTP mask. But you can also say the ISTP mask isn't about using a theory to feel powerful and it's about the theory itself, blah blah.

*Deal with reality like a Se type should do. Unless you would rather live in a function-fueled fantasy where you derive your confidence from theoretical constructs which represent power in your imagination.*


----------



## Scoobyscoob

G.13 = ISTP
Ocean Helm = INTP

Also, I'm not sure I'd take up carpentry or weaving. More like auto racing and learning how to cook again. Because I forgot how to. lol


----------



## Ocean Helm

Scoobyscoob said:


> You did nothing I would consider a critique. All you did was complain.


Not my problem that you can't see that what I said was all that is needed to make the whole article irrelevant. But hold on, I will post something in a bit. Not being able to see the fault lines upon which an illogical thing crumbles is a sign of something, especially when they are pointed out.


> If you don't want to get with the times then you'd be out of date.


This is an *appeal to modernity* which is a fallacy and holds zero weight. Because something is "new" doesn't make it good.

What makes something good is usefulness, truthfulness, etc. Some modern personality models have actual use and open themselves up for statistical studies; others mangle around the skeletons that Jung left behind and create "new" but useless stuff which is fueled by magical and fallacious thinking. The ones you are clinging to, are the latter.


----------



## Ocean Helm

G.13 said:


> In fact, to be comfortable with the accumulation of tedious details is Si.


And that isn't, nor has ever been, me. It has led to a lot of frustration in schooling which has required such things. The IxTJs around me always seemed to be much more comfortable with this.

In fact I was just told unprompted in the last 30 minutes or so "I don't know how you always see the big picture while I'm looking at all the pieces". Kind of a funny coincidence, and you may not believe it, but whatever.


> But the will to go back to the source of a concept can also be Ni. But frankly, I'm dizzy when I read Jung.


I don't particularly like reading it either. I'm more interested in the way that people believe this "nu-MBTI" somehow represents Jung's ideas.


> Freud is generally typed ISTJ... But it's not your case.


That seems very wrong.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Ocean Helm said:


> Not my problem that you can't see that what I said was all that is needed to make the whole article irrelevant. But hold on, I will post something in a bit. Not being able to see the fault lines upon which an illogical thing crumbles is a sign of something, especially when they are pointed out.


The talk of someone whose parents have spoiled you silly.



Ocean Helm said:


> This is an *appeal to modernity* which is a fallacy and holds zero weight.


If you're not going to properly debate, then I'm not going to use *formal logic* with you.



Ocean Helm said:


> Because something is "new" doesn't make it good.


True in some cases, false in most cases. There's always room to innovate and iterate. If you're a creative and/or industrious person, that is.



Ocean Helm said:


> What makes something good is usefulness, truthfulness, etc. Some modern personality models have actual use and open themselves up for statistical studies; others mangle around the skeletons that Jung left behind and create "new" but useless stuff which is fueled by magical and fallacious thinking. The ones you are clinging to, are the latter.


Critique the article then.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> And that isn't, nor has ever been, me. It has led to a lot of frustration in schooling which has required such things. The IxTJs around me always seemed to be much more comfortable with this.
> 
> In fact I was just told unprompted in the last 30 minutes or so "I don't know how you always see the big picture while I'm looking at all the pieces". Kind of a funny coincidence, and you may not believe it, but whatever.
> 
> I don't particularly like reading it either. I'm more interested in the way that people believe this "nu-MBTI" somehow represents Jung's ideas.
> 
> That seems very wrong.



Yes, you are not Si Dom like iSTJ or Te Aux like INTJ. You like understand the functioning, *why *again and again ... For ITP students, schooling is often inadequate.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Scoobyscoob said:


> The talk of someone whose parents have spoiled you silly.


Lol? That's a weird connection.


> If you're not going to properly debate, then I'm not going to use *formal logic* with you.


I hate debates because they bypass truth-seeking for competition.


> True in some cases, false in most cases.


I doubt it. People are coming up with new stuff all the time, brainstorming. But usually like in engineering for example, everything is subject to quality control. In nu-MBTI, there is very little of anything resembling quality control. It's basically just crowdsourced subjective opinions.


> There's always room to innovate and iterate. If you're a creative and/or industrious person, that is.


It depends on the thing. Most things in technology hit a sort of wall of diminishing returns for example, although there could be a more monumental thing which represents a completely new way of doing things. But in all these cases, we're talking about things which are improvements on what is done before, used to get jobs done more efficiently, etc. Higher utility, efficiency...

In comparison, nu-MBTI is... crap.


> Critique the article then.


Critique (at least in the formal sense), debate... these in my opinion are rather stale methods which stifle innovation. For example, you then get the artist _making art for the critic_. whose response becomes rather predictable, cycling back to make art which at least in some sense is also predictable. Boring.

Informal critique, on the other hand, allows for a more open-ended exploration of something and where it delivers/fails to deliver. And even the structure of the response/critique to the thing in question can take on pretty much any structure that is suitable for responding to it.

So a formal critique I will not give, but I will make a response to it.


----------



## Firelily

hmmm you are an INTP arent you


----------



## Ocean Helm

Firelily said:


> hmmm you are an INTP arent you


uhhh you tell me? I don't think I fit a function model though.


----------



## Firelily

Ocean Helm said:


> uhhh you tell me? I don't think I fit a function model though.


Why not, there must be reasons, would you like to share? 
and whos to say we all fit into some model anyway


----------



## Ocean Helm

Firelily said:


> Why not, there must be reasons, would you like to share?
> and whos to say we all fit into some model anyway


Bottom 2 functions don't work, lack of Ni and Fi in the stack, but yea I agree we just don't fit these models very well at all


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Ocean Helm said:


> *And that isn't, nor has ever been, me.* It has led to a lot of frustration in schooling which has required such things. The IxTJs around me always seemed to be much more comfortable with this.


I know you are using yourself as a "critique," and the bolded part just confirms that. Why do you think using youself would somewhat disprove cognitive functions because you don't fit (and/or fit) in any of the cognitive functions? It would be like disproving psychological sex because you don't fit in any of the profiles despite varying empirical evidences showing and contradicting you otherwise. Sure, cognitive functions don't have any (good) empirical evidences, but the experiences and reports by various people (on this this forums and other places) show that they are not wildly inconsistent and not a load of baloney. Mind you, cognitive functions are supposed to be descriptive and not prescriptive, as they provide an explaination of why and how you do as X type, not "you do Y therefore you're X." 



> I don't particularly like reading it either. I'm more interested in the way that people believe this "nu-MBTI" somehow represents Jung's ideas.


Cognitive functions are inherently Jungian (made by the freaking man himself) but you must've meant the usage of cognitive functions by people on the typology community. While there have been subjective views and speculations around cognitive functions (like on my thread "The Most Sexually Dominant Introvert"), I don't see how those damage the validity of the cognitive functions themselves. They're just wondering on types interact in reality on the basis of cognitive functions, and without studies, you can't prove nor disprove them. In the end, you're just making a speculation and just hope it is consistent in other people's experiences. 



> Freud is generally typed ISTJ... But it's not your case.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems very wrong.
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you there.


----------



## Crowbo

ISTP works


----------



## G.13

The Big 5 has a correspondence for each MBTI type. Not so revolutionary ...


https://similarminds.com/global5/g5-jung.html


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Ocean Helm said:


> Lol? That's a weird connection.


It's easy to tell when someone has been waited on their entire life.



Ocean Helm said:


> I hate debates because they bypass truth-seeking for competition.


Okay, then this is a conversation then. It's weird to try to use formal logic in a regular convo. lol



Ocean Helm said:


> I doubt it. People are coming up with new stuff all the time, brainstorming. But usually like in engineering for example, everything is subject to quality control. In nu-MBTI, there is very little of anything resembling quality control. It's basically just crowdsourced subjective opinions.
> 
> It depends on the thing. Most things in technology hit a sort of wall of diminishing returns for example, although there could be a more monumental thing which represents a completely new way of doing things. But in all these cases, we're talking about things which are improvements on what is done before, used to get jobs done more efficiently, etc. Higher utility, efficiency...
> 
> In comparison, nu-MBTI is... crap.


Mhm. <-- This is me listening to you. lol



Ocean Helm said:


> Critique (at least in the formal sense), debate... these in my opinion are rather stale methods which stifle innovation. For example, you then get the artist _making art for the critic_. whose response becomes rather predictable, cycling back to make art which at least in some sense is also predictable. Boring.
> 
> Informal critique, on the other hand, allows for a more open-ended exploration of something and where it delivers/fails to deliver. And even the structure of the response/critique to the thing in question can take on pretty much any structure that is suitable for responding to it.
> 
> So a formal critique I will not give, but I will make a response to it.


*sigh* I'm an ENTJ and you're an INTP and the insight you made after all this back-and-forth conversation is that you prefer Ti and I prefer Te. Good.for.you..

Also: Why my wife is an INTJ. XD We're both very serious minded people.


----------



## Firelily

Ocean Helm said:


> Bottom 2 functions don't work, lack of Ni and Fi in the stack, but yea I agree we just don't fit these models very well at all


I like to see MBTI as a guide, not as in someone who knows the way, but as in something that is the skeleton for us as people to build on. just because it says this and that doesnt make it a mind reader. No one person will fit into the structure it presents


----------



## Ocean Helm

Alivingobituary42 said:


> I know you are using yourself as a "critique," and the bolded part just confirms that. Why do you think using youself would somewhat disprove cognitive functions because you don't fit (and/or fit) in any of the cognitive functions? It would be like disproving psychological sex because you don't fit in any of the profiles despite varying empirical evidences showing and contradicting you otherwise.


Cognitive functions are a lot more like the profiles, MBTI test results are more like the "empirical evidence". I don't know what "psychological sex" specifically refers to but I'd imagine it's something that hasn't really been "proven" and thus doesn't really need to be disproven.


> Sure, cognitive functions don't have any (good) empirical evidences, but the experiences and reports by various people (on this this forums and other places) show that they are not wildly inconsistent and not a load of baloney.


Imagine this: you take 1000 people and expose them to astrology for explaining personality, and 10 people of those 1000 find that it really matches their experiences. Then they go and join an astrology forum and share those experiences. Then put that on a much larger scale and you could end up with something like these personality forums. The community here is mainly self-filtered people who are at least open to having some sort of faith/belief in cognitive function models. The people who don't see it work mainly just never would've signed up to provide their dissenting opinions.


> Mind you, cognitive functions are supposed to be descriptive and not prescriptive, as they provide an explaination of why and how you do as X type, not "you do Y therefore you're X."


This leads to multiple problems though, such as outside observers see "INTP" on my type and assume the way I come up with stuff, which is often far off the mark.


> Cognitive functions are inherently Jungian (made by the freaking man himself) but you must've meant the usage of cognitive functions by people on the typology community. While there have been subjective views and speculations around cognitive functions (like on my thread "The Most Sexually Dominant Introvert"), I don't see how those damage the validity of the cognitive functions themselves. They're just wondering on types interact in reality on the basis of cognitive functions, and without studies, you can't prove nor disprove them. In the end, you're just making a speculation and just hope it is consistent in other people's experiences.


Nothing I can give a hard disagreement with over here...


----------



## Crowbo

Firelily said:


> I like to see MBTI as a guide, not as in someone who knows the way, but as in something that is the skeleton for us as people to build on. just because it says this and that doesnt make it a mind reader. No one person will fit into the structure it presents


Exactly, type isn't designed to be a fixed one-size-fits-all system contrary to what some think

Oh, and ENFP works


----------



## Ocean Helm

Scoobyscoob said:


> It's easy to tell when someone has been waited on their entire life.


Weird thing to open up with and it's not even true. I guess this is how you assert your "ENTJness"? Or was that a magical Ni burst of wisdom?


> Okay, then this is a conversation then. It's weird to try to use formal logic in a regular convo. lol


Seemed fair play in this thread. G.13 did a similar thing so maybe it was on my mind.


> Mhm. <-- This is me listening to you. lol


It seems like something is bothering you, with your out of the blue accusations, etc and now the attitude here.


> *sigh* I'm an ENTJ and you're an INTP and the insight you made after all this back-and-forth conversation is that you prefer Ti and I prefer Te. Good.for.you..
> 
> Also: Why my wife is an INTJ. XD We're both very serious minded people.


Maybe rethink being a 7 then?


----------



## G.13

rcuen/istp


https://similarminds.com/global5/rcuen.html


favored careers:
_assassin_


lol


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Ocean Helm said:


> Weird thing to open up with and it's not even true. I guess this is how you assert your "ENTJness"? Or was that a magical Ni burst of wisdom?


It's not difficult to deduce how your life would be like if I know who your parents are. - Te



Ocean Helm said:


> Seemed fair play in this thread. G.13 did a similar thing so maybe it was on my mind.


Ah, I see.



Ocean Helm said:


> It seems like something is bothering you, with your out of the blue accusations, etc and now the attitude here.
> 
> Maybe rethink being a 7 then?


Why would I want to rethink being a 7? I like adventure. I simply don't need as much of it because I'm also an E9 and E3. E7 is my core, but I'm not as blatantly a 7 as an ExxP would be. EJs tend to be more regulated in temperament.


----------



## Temizzle

ENTJ 7 - 9 - 3 .... wtf?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Temizzle said:


> ENTJ 7 - 9 - 3 .... wtf?


https://www.personalitycafe.com/enn.../73452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions.html


----------



## Firelily

ENTJ ?? havent seen enough to know


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I think ESFP but ENFP works too.


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> I think ESFP but ENFP works too.


its interesting that you say that. I test as an esfp but then when i am around them i am nothing like them. i was then told by an ENTJ guy that its because i was an ENFP. He had dated them before and i seemed to fit the box.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> its interesting that you say that. I test as an esfp but then when i am around them i am nothing like them. i was then told by an ENTJ guy that its because i was an ENFP. He had dated them before and i seemed to fit the box.


If your tritype is 479 then you're going to seem different from more 7 forward ESFP. Like how an ENTJ 3 is going to be different from an ENTJ 7 or 8. MBTI relies on archetypes which aren't always accurate. So something like the Enneagram is needed to show variations within types. Even then, each person is more than a set of letters and numbers. That's important to keep in mind.


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> If your tritype is 479 then you're going to seem different from more 7 forward ESFP. Like how an ENTJ 3 is going to be different from an ENTJ 7 or 8. MBTI relies on archetypes which aren't always accurate. So something like the Enneagram is needed to show variations within types. Even then, each person is more than a set of letters and numbers. That's important to keep in mind.


this is exactly what i believe


----------



## Ocean Helm

Scoobyscoob said:


> It's not difficult to deduce how your life would be like if I know who your parents are. - Te


The problem is getting to that point of figuring out who my parents are. You're bound to be wrong a lot more too if you keep doing stuff like this.


> Why would I want to rethink being a 7? I like adventure. I simply don't need as much of it because I'm also an E9 and E3. E7 is my core, but I'm not as blatantly a 7 as an ExxP would be. EJs tend to be more regulated in temperament.


Most people like adventure of some form, doesn't make them a 7 though. You said you were "serious-minded" in your own words.

As for the article you posted, I think I can sum it up very quickly:
1. (assumed) There are 8 discrete functions (8cfs) which represent a Jungian function (4cfs) combined with an attitude.
2. (assumed) Everyone must judge and perceive both internally (I) and externally (E).
3. (assumed) Everyone must think (T) and feel (F) as well as sense (S) and intuit (N).

So what the author here does is create 8 building blocks and then sort of turn it into a math puzzle where the goal is to "reduce" the building blocks down into as few of these 8cfs as possible while satisfying conditions (2) and (3). And the way to do that is to pair the perceiving and judging 8cfs with their polar opposites.

It's just all based on assumptions. That's the problem. For instance, that these 8 building blocks exist and for whatever reason people's psyches form using the minimal amount of them to function. It's easy to argue against "Ne-Ni" existing alone as it completely lacks Sx, or "Ne-Se" existing alone as it completely lacks Pi, however why do our psyches have to exist in this minimal fully reduced form? Why not Ne-Ni-Si for perception? Why not Ne-Se-Ni? Why not all 4 of them? Why is there only room in the psyche for 2 of these perception 8cfs?

When I say something like I'm "Ni-Ne" for perception, it's meant to be taken as a preference that these are the more prevalent ways of looking at things, but not that I completely lack Si-Se. This is why I said from the beginning that this just beats up on straw men that nobody is even offering up. I'm not saying the totality of my psyche is Ni-Ti-Fi-Ne or whatever. That's just the building blocks that you may say are most prevalent.

And here in the article we have these false dichotomies which the author creates of "Se-Ni" on one side and "Si-Ne" on another side. Why not some out of both sides?

The whole model is depressingly binary. It's kind of sad to me that the author thinks that people can be easily described on one side or another of these things, and no evidence or connection to truth is even provided, other than it's "irreducible", basically treating a puzzle answer as truth without making any valid case as to why the "fully reduced" form is actually a correct model.

It's just like "if you see many possible interpretations of every situation, you must see one external reality". No reasons why, just _argumentum ad puzzle answer_. And I guess it passes off as technical enough but simple enough that people can just follow along while ignoring the critical questions that actually matter...


----------



## idoh

i'm not convinced tbh. he doesn't seem comfortable with theory.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

You're making too many points that need a counter point in one post, so I'll simply be painting in broad strokes. Otherwise this will end in a bad way for the both of us.



Ocean Helm said:


> The problem is getting to that point of figuring out who my parents are. You're bound to be wrong a lot more too if you keep doing stuff like this.


I no longer do MBTI assessments. Too difficult if a client isn't going to be honest.



Ocean Helm said:


> Most people like adventure of some form, doesn't make them a 7 though. You said you were "serious-minded" in your own words.


Of course! Who doesn't love what they'd consider to be adventure. However, E7 are adventurous in the way most people would associate with the word adventurous.



Ocean Helm said:


> As for the article you posted, I think I can sum it up very quickly:
> 1. (assumed) There are 8 discrete functions (8cfs) which represent a Jungian function (4cfs) combined with an attitude.
> 2. (assumed) Everyone must judge and perceive both internally (I) and externally (E).
> 3. (assumed) Everyone must think (T) and feel (F) as well as sense (S) and intuit (N).


Read Jung. There really aren't any assumptions, but you can deduce that there should be at least 6 cognitive functions. Modern typologies add two more to delineate between rationality and irrationality. Thus 8 cognitive functions.



Ocean Helm said:


> So what the author here does is create 8 building blocks and then sort of turn it into a math puzzle where the goal is to "reduce" the building blocks down into as few of these 8cfs as possible while satisfying conditions (2) and (3). And the way to do that is to pair the perceiving and judging 8cfs with their polar opposites.


The previous nullifies your argument for this one.



Ocean Helm said:


> It's just all based on assumptions. That's the problem. For instance, that these 8 building blocks exist and for whatever reason people's psyches form using the minimal amount of them to function. It's easy to argue against "Ne-Ni" existing alone as it completely lacks Sx, or "Ne-Se" existing alone as it completely lacks Pi, however why do our psyches have to exist in this minimal fully reduced form? Why not Ne-Ni-Si for perception? Why not Ne-Se-Ni? Why not all 4 of them? Why is there only room in the psyche for 2 of these perception 8cfs?


Ne-Ni-Si and Ne-Se-Ni. Talk about aliens flying out in outer space. That would be unnatural and quite frankly, kind of weird. Glad we can agree that Ne-Ni and Se-Si won't work. Ne-Se lacking Pi. Hahaha, I would agree. No reason and logic due to not using any form of Jx.



Ocean Helm said:


> When I say something like I'm "Ni-Ne" for perception, it's meant to be taken as a preference that these are the more prevalent ways of looking at things, but not that I completely lack Si-Se. This is why I said from the beginning that this just beats up on straw men that nobody is even offering up. I'm not saying the totality of my psyche is Ni-Ti-Fi-Ne or whatever. That's just the building blocks that you may say are most prevalent.


NTJs are reductionist by nature. STJs are as well in their own ways. Notice the OP of the article, is an ENTJ. I think that's why you don't necessarily agree with the basic premises but it would be more beneficial to people like you (Perceivers)



Ocean Helm said:


> And here in the article we have these false dichotomies which the author creates of "Se-Ni" on one side and "Si-Ne" on another side. Why not some out of both sides?


You left out that Te+Fi and Ti+Fe are also natural combinations. Also, the combinations are guidelines, not absolute, unbending rules. Again, written by a Te person.



Ocean Helm said:


> The whole model is depressingly binary. It's kind of sad to me that the author thinks that people can be easily described on one side or another of these things, and no evidence or connection to truth is even provided, other than it's "irreducible", basically treating a puzzle answer as truth without making any valid case as to why the "fully reduced" form is actually a correct model.


Introverted intuition is reductionist. That's probably why you don't like the concept, because it suppresses your extroverted intuition. The playground of your mind (Yes or no?).



Ocean Helm said:


> It's just like "if you see many possible interpretations of every situation, you must see one external reality". No reasons why, just _argumentum ad puzzle answer_. And I guess it passes off as technical enough but simple enough that people can just follow along while ignoring the critical questions that actually matter...


Well, the working world is much different from academia. Also, you sound strangely familiar to an old friend of mine who is a pretty famous academic psychologist now.


----------



## Ocean Helm

sandcastle35 said:


> i'm not convinced tbh. he doesn't seem comfortable with theory.


Or maybe it's cause I am comfortable with theory that I know how to parse the good from the bad... :wink:


----------



## idoh

someone do me damit 

that's why i came here


----------



## Firelily

awwww how about ISTJ

i'm jk :tongue:

do you know anything about the functions ?


----------



## idoh

Firelily said:


> awwww how about ISTJ
> 
> i'm jk :tongue:
> 
> do you know anything about the functions ?












why do you ask?

i think enfp works well but now that you said esfp i'm confused


----------



## Ocean Helm

Scoobyscoob said:


> You're making too many points that need a counter point in one post, so I'll simply be painting in broad strokes. Otherwise this will end in a bad way for the both of us.


Fair enough.


> I no longer do MBTI assessments. Too difficult if a client isn't going to be honest.


Lol so that's where that train of thought came from...


> Read Jung. There really aren't any assumptions, but you can deduce that there should be at least 6 cognitive functions.


What? Jung clearly described a 4 function model.


> Modern typologies add two more to delineate between rationality and irrationality.


The nature of the primary function (Jung) determined rationality/irrationality. Adding another 2 would just be redundant. I think you're getting things confused with the 8 letters or something, or just we're on different pages with the wording? I've never heard someone call rationality/irrationality a *function*.

The 4 functions he described in his writing are just T, F, S, N. These I was calling 4cfs while the Ti, Te etc ones I was calling 8cfs.


> Thus 8 cognitive functions.


8 letters sure, like if you take both sides of the "Jungian dichotomies" in Socionics you get the E, I, N, S, F, T, j, p.


> The previous nullifies your argument for this one.


Not following this one.


> Ne-Ni-Si and Ne-Se-Ni. Talk about aliens flying out in outer space. That would be unnatural and quite frankly, kind of weird. Glad we can agree that Ne-Ni and Se-Si won't work. Ne-Se lacking Pi. Hahaha, I would agree. No reason and logic due to not using any form of Jx.


I was just referring to the perceiving half of the equation, so it could be Ne-Ti-Ni-Fe-Si or whatever as the total function diagram. These perceiving combinations would still have both Ji and Je added, so that in total the stacks would include all of: Pe, Pi, Je, Ji.


> NTJs are reductionist by nature. STJs are as well in their own ways. Notice the OP of the article, is an ENTJ. I think that's why you don't necessarily agree with the basic premises but it would be more beneficial to people like you (Perceivers)


To me this gets more down to soundness vs unsoundness than anything to do with type. I generally know NTJs to be judicious with their logic to the point where they aren't likely to constrain something to arbitrary rules in the name of an unjustified ideal (minimizing stack size).


> You left out that Te+Fi and Ti+Fe are also natural combinations. Also, the combinations are guidelines, not absolute, unbending rules. Again, written by a Te person.


Well the way they were determined to be natural combinations mirrored the logic of the N/S half of the article, so I didn't feel I had to? I could go on about how both my values and logic are internal and that I'm a natural counterexample of the two being bonded like that, but didn't really think it was necessary.


> Introverted intuition is reductionist.


I'm surprised to see you write this. I see this idea in some stuff meant to match letters-MBTI NJs to functions so it's hardly original, but it seems to contradict what the article lays out, which happens to be more similar to Jung's internally expansionist vision of Ni.


> That's probably why you don't like the concept, because it suppresses your extroverted intuition. The playground of your mind (Yes or no?).


Again the "playground of your mind" is a concept which I see often attributed to Ni on one side of the fence, so to speak, and makes a lot more sense to me if Ni is to actually be a perception function. While the Ne is focused on scenting out external possibilities, and treating the world as a playground.

But yes, whatever you're calling this (Ne or Ni) or more generally intuition or even perception, that preference of mine can explain why I am more strongly opposed to [what I perceive to be] an arbitrary senseless judgment that is ultimately shutting out possibilities.


> Well, the working world is much different from academia.


It depends, sometimes that very introverted form of thinking which is more academic can really maximize the potential of a project. And many successful tech companies have been more lax with the structure which allows intuition to flourish more, leading to more expansive possibilities (probably more Ne in general).


> Also, you sound strangely familiar to an old friend of mine who is a pretty famous academic psychologist now.


He/she must be really smart


----------



## Lunacik

sandcastle35 said:


> someone do me damit
> 
> that's why i came here


Going to guess ISFx. I think F vibes stand out more than your other dichotomies, but to me that's not equivalent to F Dom in functions. If I went by that myself I'd be N Dom, and an introvert, which would force me into Ni. It doesn't always align in people.


----------



## idoh

RGB said:


> Going to guess ISFx. I think F vibes stand out more than your other dichotomies, but to me that's not equivalent to F Dom in functions. If I went by that myself I'd be N Dom, and an introvert, which would force me into Ni. It doesn't always align in people.


why, do i not come off as smart enough to be intuitive? i was in all AP classes and did pretty well. i _think_ i'm fi-dom.


----------



## idoh

Ocean Helm said:


> Or maybe it's cause I am comfortable with theory that I know how to parse the good from the bad... :wink:


lmao please. this is from the same guy who thinks donald trump is an estj.


----------



## Lunacik

sandcastle35 said:


> why, do i not come off as smart enough to be intuitive? i was in all AP classes and did pretty well. i _think_ i'm fi-dom.


...I definitely never even remotely touched the notion that the Sensing vs Intuiting portion of the dichotomies can be used to measure intelligence. I also think my ISTP brother is more intelligent than me in some ways.


----------



## idoh

RGB said:


> ...I definitely never even remotely touched the notion that the Sensing vs Intuiting portion of the dichotomies can be used to measure intelligence. I also think my ISTP brother is more intelligent than me in some ways.


well that other guy seems to, he types anyone who shows any sign of intelligence as N...


----------



## The Lawyer

daleks_exterminate said:


> Esfp? Since when? Idk seems weird. Maybe?


Lawl it seems weird probably because I was typed something else for a year and a half. 

I'm an actual esfp. :wink:


----------



## Firelily

The Lawyer said:


> Se- energy function
> Ne- smartass function
> Fi- emo function
> Fe- everyone has to be a big happy family function
> Si- everything reminds me of everything function
> Te- lets organize everything and everyone function
> Ti- I speak and write in alien function
> Ni- mysterious function
> 
> 
> Yw


odd way to look at this however if, and i say if, your evaluation is correct then i would be an FI dom, which i am happy to entertain as an idea tbh


----------



## Ocean Helm

RGB said:


> Lmao. While I agree that INxx types do probably gravitate toward this...they're not the only ones, and you also type INFx as INTx.


INTx looking at people as Grant stacks in a way that leads to a sort of mechanical perception - yes that is a thing to me. Not saying they're the "only ones" but I do think the longer people stay here the more they start differentiating themselves from the masses within the sort of isolated community.

I don't question the F _that_ much, it's mainly in the so-called INFJs who don't seem F at all and often identify as 5. If you type as INFJ because of "Ni, Ti, and I like harmony so Fe" then that makes a good deal of us INxx people INFJ including me and you.


----------



## G.13

Ocean Helm said:


> If you type as INFJ because of "Ni, Ti, and I like harmony so Fe" then that makes a good deal of us INxx people INFJ including me.


You are a troll competitor. No risk. Really...


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> INTx looking at people as Grant stacks in a way that leads to a sort of mechanical perception - yes that is a thing to me. Not saying they're the "only ones" but I do think the longer people stay here the more they start differentiating themselves from the masses within the sort of isolated community.


Elaborate? Differentiate in what sense?




> I don't question the F _that_ much, it's mainly in the so-called INFJs who don't seem F at all and often identify as 5.


Yeah, admittedly, I do this also with INFJ 5's. I wonder how many INTP 9's confuse themselves for INFJ 5's sometimes, seeing things from the wrong angles as a result of not diving into decent sources. Overlap makes me think it'd be rather easy to mistake INTPness for 5 and then 9ness for INFJ...but INTP 9 is statistically more probable if INFJs are even actually rare, and makes more sense as a combination than INFJ 5 imo.




> If you type as INFJ because of "Ni, Ti, and I like harmony so Fe" then that makes a good deal of us INxx people INFJ including me and you.


This specific criteria seems a bit exagerrated to me, but I think that INFJ is painted as being incredibly generic / relatable in some ways (unrealistic in others), especially to E9s and E4s, yet they're said to be rare at the same time...so we're on the same page there..I think.


----------



## Firelily

I have wondered about your type for a while INXP hmm


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes ma'am


----------



## Crowbo

Fuck yeah


----------



## Ocean Helm

RGB said:


> Elaborate? Differentiate in what sense?


For instance, typing as something like an S in order to reflect being S relative to the population here. Being around a bunch of strong N's may make one feel S. It can even shift our perception. I feel the most F when I'm around strong T's and when that has happened to the strongest degree I have scored F on a lot of things.



> Yeah, admittedly, I do this also with INFJ 5's. I wonder how many INTP 9's confuse themselves for INFJ 5's sometimes, seeing things from the wrong angles as a result of not diving into decent sources. Overlap makes me think it'd be rather easy to mistake INTPness for 5 and then 9ness for INFJ...but INTP 9 is statistically more probable if INFJs are even actually rare, and makes more sense as a combination than INFJ 5 imo.


Maybe they're INTP 9's, but I think they are more likely to just be INTP 5's. The problem with INTP 5 though, is it seems redundant to the point where people don't feel like their total being is being represented by it, so I guess if one wants to represent their total being with MBTI + Enneagram one may do it with INTP 9, even if they are more 5 than 9 because they feel the INTP already "covers the 5 traits".

I think the same logic is often used to arrive at INFJ 5 as in "5 covers the INTP traits".


> This specific criteria seems a bit exagerrated to me, but I think that INFJ is painted as being incredibly generic / relatable in some ways (unrealistic in others), especially to E9s and E4s, yet they're said to be rare at the same time...so we're on the same page there..I think.


Yeah, INFJ is sort of the everything and nothing umbrella, which itself is sort of romanticized with special properties. How to group all these opposing traits together? Say it's _mystical, enigmatic, paradoxical_, etc... All sort of appeals to an esoteric factor that may dampen logical questioning.


----------



## Electra

I assume INTX for the moment but it's open for discussion




The Lawyer said:


> Lawl it seems weird probably because I was typed something else for a year and a half.
> 
> I'm an actual esfp. :wink:


Are you not the former estj ?!? roud:


----------



## Firelily

i think so yes 
although ENFP could work too :heart:


----------



## Temizzle

Yes the above person is accurately typed.


----------



## Firelily

I like ENTJ for you :happy:


----------



## Crowbo

I like ENFP for you XD


----------



## Lunacik

Yes, ENTP 7.

[HR][/HR]



Ocean Helm said:


> For instance, typing as something like an S in order to reflect being S relative to the population here. Being around a bunch of strong N's may make one feel S. It can even shift our perception. I feel the most F when I'm around strong T's and when that has happened to the strongest degree I have scored F on a lot of things.


True, it is relative to comparison in that sense...and it is a spectrum. Thankfully though, people have other experiences besides internet sites to compare to. I feel very T around a lot of Fs, but sometimes F around Ts...though I notice that with Ts I tend to have fewer conflicts, as some of what I say is not interpreted as offensive and they're usually less reactive to conversations. I don't think that's all Fs, but generally this has been my experience with the majority of the ones I personally have interacted with. I feel like I'm pretty balanced, but honestly the T/F dichotomy is too black and white but not clearly distinguished anyways imo, because I think a lot of people are probably both in a lot of cases and it varies according to the situation. (If not, I guess I'm projecting, but this has been my observation.)





> Maybe they're INTP 9's, but I think they are more likely to just be INTP 5's. The problem with INTP 5 though, is it seems redundant to the point where people don't feel like their total being is being represented by it, so I guess if one wants to represent their total being with MBTI + Enneagram one may do it with INTP 9, even if they are more 5 than 9 because they feel the INTP already "covers the 5 traits".
> 
> I think the same logic is often used to arrive at INFJ 5 as in "5 covers the INTP traits".


Hmm, can anyone's total being be represented by MBTI?

I definitely don't think they all are INTP 9's. Not sure if that was clear before. They could just be an ESTP 8w7 in denial who used terrible typing logic to arrive at their conclusion for all I know. Of course it'd be ridiculous to think they won't sometimes be INTP 5s, but I think they'd be a bit varied if sorted out by official resources (whatever has been researched to some extent and is not randomly fabricated by Timmy Sue who read 16 Personalities Descriptions and becomes a type elitist). The INTP label more than likely just has an intensely narrow stereotype hovering around it, making it so that those who aren't the typical "Virgin bookworm STEM geek who has nothing to do with any feelings, art, or aesthetic sense" start to consider themselves some other type (if going by functions, probably INFx or even ISTP). I think that kind of thing pushes them to type as Fs, but in reality it's fucking retarded to expect every INTP to be that way, probably somewhere close to the same level as the INFJ's "empath superpowers" bullshit. But it's common for beginners to type you or themselves as an F upon seeming a little emotional. Jung goes out of his way to emphasize that F is not Emotions / Emotional. If you recall from those MBTI statistics you shared with me ages ago...INTPs were statistically _lowest_ in emotional coping resources, even. It's even worse for females because we are wired differently and have greater interconnectivity between brain hemispheres, which means that things are processed through the emotional and intuition centers a bit more than males who are more compartmentalized. 


I don't agree with the method of essentially stacking cards with typology systems (lean one against the other on the opposite side to create balance).







​I think that results in weak, fragile arguments and mistypes. I examine the systems separately, but I do compare similarities and disparities. Tbh, I'm skeptical of INFJ 5 even being a thing at all because of the disparities between those types. 5 and F just don't overlap much when you really dig in deeper. They're emotionally detached, compartmentalized, cerebral, logic oriented. They're not the types to care about social validation and may feel opposed to it even, which is basically a huge part of Fe, for those who go by functions. That's what Fe even is: collective social norms, basically...value based. 5s also have Low Agreeableness in Big 5, something Fs are generally high in. Individually, these points probably would not be enough for me to think it's impossible...there are also probably things I am not remembering, I've been away for a while and forgot a lot of my research...but as smaller points accumulate it seems the likelihood of INFJ 5 decreases further and further. I think Extroversion + 5 might be worse though...it's kind of ridiculous that a type that is practically schizoid and fundamentally feaful of the world around them is also E. It's clearly elucidated by Big 5 also: Activity, Assertiveness, Cheerfulness, Excitement Seeking, Friendliness, and Gregariousness. It's literally the complete opposite of the core 5 areas, smh.

On a somewhat less related note, I'm not sure how Fi Dom + 9 works when ISFPs are statistically the most common type 9s (they're opposite in the "lack self vs true to self" aspect) until I realize...those stats are derived from dichotomy typings, not function typings, because the Official MBTI is dichotomies only. Trash functions and suddenly it makes more sense, especially when you understand that in dichotomies / MBTI...all F's in general are defined as trying to maintain harmony, not just Fe types (another thing opposite of 5's who often but not necessarily tend to be low in agreeableness and more conflict prone in pursuit of logical facts, knowledge, etc. which feeds the sense of competence).





> Yeah, INFJ is sort of the everything and nothing umbrella, which itself is sort of romanticized with special properties. How to group all these opposing traits together? Say it's _mystical, enigmatic, paradoxical_, etc... All sort of appeals to an esoteric factor that may dampen logical questioning.


Well, aside from that you've got the way INFJs are supposedly "like chameleons" (overlaps with 9--meaning 9s who are not INFJs often relate to this), you've got "feeling like an alien in the world" which isn't even supposed to be MBTI but is very E4 + potentially any type, described as private (any type can be private, including E's...it's a barnum effect), and then it paints them as having superpower empathy and insight into people, and so forth. Just generalized horse shit a lot of people can either relate to or only dream of.


That's why you don't do description based typing though, you just use dichotomies unless the descriptions are extremely off, then you know you've gone way wrong.


----------



## Lunacik

sweet morphine said:


> ^What _is_ actually T/F?


Here's a basic overview.

*Thinking *refers to how people make decisions. Thinking people are objective and base their decision on hard logic and facts. They tend to analyze the pros and cons of a situation and notice inconsistencies. They prefer to be task-oriented and fair.*

Feeling *people are more subjective. They base their decisions on principles and personal values. When making decisions, they consider other peoples' feelings and take it in account. It is in their best mind to maintain harmony among a group. They are more governed by their heart (Myers 65).*

Sensing *refers to processing data through the five senses. Sensing people focus on the present and prefer to “learn by doing” rather than thinking it through. They are concrete thinkers recognize details. They are more energized by the practical use of an object / idea rather than the theory behind it.*

Intuition *refers to how people process data. Intuitive people are keener to the meaning and patterns behind information. Intuitive people aremore focused on how the present would affect the future. They are readily able to grasp different possibilities and abstract concepts. They easily seethe big picture rather than the details (Myers 57).

This is more in-depth: https://www.personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm not sure on your type. I genuinely like you and the way you think though. If you're an Fi user, you're a cool one.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi users are rarely "cool." They are always trying to tell us how to think. Just like when Fe users always tell us how to feel.


----------



## The Lawyer

Intp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Electra said:


> ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> What did the function test say for you?
> 
> https://www.idrlabs.com/


Interestering that's the only test that's given me entp.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

daleks_exterminate said:


> Interestering that's the only test that's given me entp.


See, that proves my theory about you being one of those "introverted Ne-dom ENTPs" on the internet.


----------



## Electra

I guess you might be kind of normal on two points then, the I/E and the J/P scales, because I heard normal people tend to score about right in the middle, hehe.

As for me you can see how different these two tests turned out meassuring my reults of functions:


----------



## Electra

daleks_exterminate said:


> Interestering that's the only test that's given me entp.


I believe you know your self better then any tests :wink:


----------



## Ocean Helm

Electra said:


> As for me you can see how different these two tests turned out meassuring my reults of functions:
> 
> View attachment 817257
> View attachment 817259


Is that sarcasm because they look around the same to me...

















Mine don't have too much of a different order between these two but it's when you get into the other tests like TypologyCentral and keys2cognition where things go crazy. Soul Kitchen is right that my results are sort of all over the place. The IDRlabs one gave me INxJ as suggested type if you were wondering. I think it just looks for the top one.

Also, IDRlabs seems to only treat certain functions as Jungian. Their Si is really far off from Jung's for example.

INFP seems fine for @Electra


----------



## The Lawyer

Intp


----------



## Electra

Ocean Helm said:


> Is that sarcasm because they look around the same to me.
> 
> 
> Mine don't have too much of a different order between these two but it's when you get into the other tests like TypologyCentral and keys2cognition where things go crazy. Soul Kitchen is right that my results are sort of all over the place. The IDRlabs one gave me INxJ as suggested type if you were wondering. I think it just looks for the top one.
> 
> Also, IDRlabs seems to only treat certain functions as Jungian. Their Si is really far off from Jung's for example.
> 
> INFP seems fine for @*Electra*


I can see how that would be confusing!!!


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ocean Helm said:


> Is that sarcasm because they look around the same to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't have too much of a different order between these two but it's when you get into the other tests like TypologyCentral and keys2cognition where things go crazy. Soul Kitchen is right that my results are sort of all over the place. The IDRlabs one gave me INxJ as suggested type if you were wondering. I think it just looks for the top one.
> 
> Also, IDRlabs seems to only treat certain functions as Jungian. Their Si is really far off from Jung's for example.
> 
> INFP seems fine for @Electra


Okay, thanks for clarifying. I never doubted you were an INTP, by the way.


----------



## Crowbo

Welcome back Kitchen of Souls!

INXP-T


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Crowbo said:


> Welcome back Kitchen of Souls!
> 
> INXP-T


Thank you.

I suspect you're another one of those internet "ENTPs". That is, you justify your typing on the basis of being an Ne dom, and claim that looking like an introvert is consistent with being the most "introverted extravert" type.


----------



## The Lawyer

Intp


----------



## Electra

INTJ


----------



## Rydori

Infp as usual 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ISTP, I suppose.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

INTP


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP confirmed


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP seems about right, definitely an so-dom. So/Sx doesn't seem like a bad fit. Yes, correct.


----------



## Crowbo

Yup, INFJ 5 with strong Ti


----------



## TricoFeathers

Gary and a meme sig? Yup ENTP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yea


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Your Enneagram, Pokemon profile, and flower avatar suggest an INFP typing.


----------



## Temizzle

sandcastle35 said:


> Entp


How come?


----------



## idoh

Honestly just a guess...could be 99% off. My reasoning was you seem too indecisive and open to new possibilities to be entj. Jumping all around different types including ENFP. And vibes from your post seem more lighthearted and laidback than deliberate. That’s all.


----------



## Temizzle

sandcastle35 said:


> Honestly just a guess...could be 99% off. My reasoning was you seem too indecisive and open to new possibilities to be entj. Jumping all around different types including ENFP. And vibes from your post seem more lighthearted and laidback than deliberate. That’s all.


What other types have I jumped to?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Temizzle I'm not 100% convinced ENTJ is the best matching type for you, but I can't think of anything else that would fit better, and I couldn't give an argument for why I'm not 100% convinced. ENTJ it is.

I've come around to the opinion that 5w6 is my best fitting Enneagram.


----------



## Lunacik

Soul Kitchen said:


> I think, in the case of RGB, her T/F complications are potentially at least partly gender related.


@Electra I'm somewhat inclined to agree with SK here. But @*Soul Kitchen*, I have to say I've seen females who were far more stereotypically T than myself and it ties into the conversation @*Ocean Helm* and I just had in this thread about feeling F around Ts, or T around Fs, etc. The question surfaces in my mind is if they are the standard of measurement for T Females (therefore still having the neurological differences), then does that mean I'm more F? There's not really an "objective" marker for the 50/50 of everything, so one person's 50/50 might look the same as someone else's idea of 60/40. What do you compare to if you're not in the extreme range of a dichotomy?

Electra, I've trashed functions but I still entertain those angles. I must say, I've never related much to Fi. I've always rated it as one of my worst functions if not the worst. If there is a way I relate to Fi, then the 9ishness about me is throwing it off.




Soul Kitchen said:


> I've come around to the opinion that 5w6 is my best fitting Enneagram. Any idea on the tritype?


I agree with 5w6 Sp/So for you.
I don't know you well enough for tritype input.




Soul Kitchen said:


> And thanks, it's good to be back... *at least for a while, before I return to my self-imposed exile.*


Lmao...expected.




Soul Kitchen said:


> I came out as ENTP on its dichotomy test (I usually test as INTP, but I/E and P/J fluctuate somewhat), and I came out as Ni dom on its function test. Ocean Helm has reported having a similar experience.


@Electra I have also tested as Ni Dom on it but I'm pretty sure it's not surprising with me.

[HR][/HR]

Hey @*Soul Kitchen* What MBTI type would you say these results would be for the T/F dichotomy? My Agreeableness is somewhat high, but it's consistently been high in the areas that overlap with Enneagram 9 (Modesty and Cooperation) while remaining low in the other Agreeableness facets. I've always presumed this was just how T/9 would work, but I thought I'd throw it out there and see if I get any other opinions on it.

If it seemed higher a while back it's because of the experiences / environment I mentioned to you.








SKIP ME
Do Soul Kitchen's tritype.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

RGB said:


> @Electra I'm somewhat inclined to agree with SK here. But @Soul Kitchen, I have to say I've seen females who were far more stereotypically T than myself and it ties into the conversation @Ocean Helm and I just had in this thread about feeling F around Ts, or T around Fs, etc. The question surfaces in my mind is if they are the standard of measurement for T Females (therefore still having the neurological differences), then does that mean I'm more F? There's not really an "objective" marker for the 50/50 of everything, so one person's 50/50 might look the same as someone else's idea of 60/40. What do you compare to if you're not in the extreme range of a dichotomy?


Okay, I'll attempt to quantify things through rough figures, but this is entirely hypothetical. Do not take any of this as a definitive theory, not least because MBTI dichotomies themselves are based on shaky factor analysis.

Let's say the baseline of an average male T for T to F is 3:1, while the baseline of an average female T for T to F is 3:2, with each number in the ratio representing the sum of traits that lend towards a dichotomy preference. The average female T in this comparison would be approximately 60% T on the whole, but that 60% is the average of their various ratios of T traits and F traits; she might be 90% T in one aspect and only 20% T in another. The various ratios composing that 60% average are unique to the hypothetical average female T in that scenario.

Now, you take this example, and you compare her to two other T women, one who is very close to the borderline at 5:4, while the other is a strong T in a general sense, with a ratio of 9:1. The first of those two other women is a bit more of an F than the average T female, but still more T than most women. The other of those two, on the other hand, is more of a T than most men, and will thus make the two other women appear to be Fs in comparison.



> Lmao...expected.


Yep. I can't overlook the various limitations and faults in typology for much longer, and I'm ready to leave this cult we call PerC behind.



> @Electra I have also tested as Ni Dom on it but I'm pretty sure it's not surprising with me.


Geez, there seems to be a bit of a trend for INPs testing as Ni Dom on that test, eh?



> Hey @Soul Kitchen What MBTI type would you say these results would be for the T/F dichotomy? My Agreeableness is somewhat high, but it's consistently been high in the areas that overlap with Enneagram 9 (Modesty and Cooperation) while remaining low in the other Agreeableness facets. I've always presumed this was just how T/9 would work, but I thought I'd throw it out there and see if I get any other opinions on it.


I'm mostly struck by the fact all six of your facets were at extreme opposite ends. Three were very high while three were very low. This shows the messiness of assuming facets will co-vary together as meaningful dimensions such as T/F. Still, if I had to determine what those facets meant dichotomies wise, I'd say low Altruism wouldn't necessarily disqualify someone from being a Feeler - not all Feelers are humanitarians - and low Trust can be attributed to negative experiences, which you've repeatedly asserted can skewer test results. It's really only your very low Sympathy score that makes an F typing a bit of a pickle.


----------



## TricoFeathers

I reckon Unknown is accurate? I would hazard a guess INTX though.


----------



## The Lawyer

^^intp

^isfp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Infp h:


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfp :tongue:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Esfj. h:


----------



## The Lawyer

Enfj


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Aww you drew a self portrait? 

Estj, I suppose. :tongue:


----------



## The Lawyer

*insert your husband's type*

*too lazy to click on his type icon*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intp? Noooooooooooooooo so insulting. 

How dare you. Estp. Final answer.


----------



## The Lawyer

daleks_exterminate said:


> Intp? Noooooooooooooooo so insulting.
> 
> How dare you. Estp. Final answer.


Noooooooooooo

Not the treebob's type


----------



## TricoFeathers

You guys are a mess lol. And yes, accurate.


----------



## Crowbo

Not sure yet for you


----------



## Lunacik

Yes to ENTP, and definitely E after learning about you in my Discord server for a while.

[HR][/HR]



Soul Kitchen said:


> Okay, I'll attempt to quantify things through rough figures, but this is entirely hypothetical. Do not take any of this as a definitive theory, not least because MBTI dichotomies themselves are based on shaky factor analysis.


Tbh with you I don't even take definitive theory as definitive theory. Lol.




Soul Kitchen said:


> Let's say the baseline of an average male T for T to F is 3:1, while the baseline of an average female T for T to F is 3:2, with each number in the ratio representing the sum of traits that lend towards a dichotomy preference. The average female T in this comparison would be approximately 60% T on the whole, but that 60% is the average of their various ratios of T traits and F traits; she might be 90% T in one aspect and only 20% T in another. The various ratios composing that 60% average are unique to the hypothetical average female T in that scenario.
> 
> Now, you take this example, and you compare her to two other T women, one who is very close to the borderline at 5:4, while the other is a strong T in a general sense, with a ratio of 9:1. The first of those two other women is a bit more of an F than the average T female, but still more T than most women. The other of those two, on the other hand, is more of a T than most men, and will thus make the two other women appear to be Fs in comparison.





Soul Kitchen said:


> Yeah, and that's exactly what I get hung up on sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul Kitchen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I can't overlook the various limitations and faults in typology for much longer, and I'm ready to leave this cult we call PerC behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Same tbh. I'm mostly here to cure my boredom and socialize with a few people now. Enneagram has been the most accurate and helpful for me as far as introspection / learning about myself goes (and for understanding others, come to think of it), but I don't take it too seriously and the spiritual stuff is really off-putting. Still, it's literally the only typology system in which I actually have a clear fit that not many question much, those who do are all people who don't know me but randomly guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul Kitchen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, there seems to be a bit of a trend for INPs testing as Ni Dom on that test, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it appears to be so.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Soul Kitchen said:


> Soul Kitchen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mostly struck by the fact all six of your facets were at extreme opposite ends. Three were very high while three were very low. This shows the messiness of assuming facets will co-vary together as meaningful dimensions such as T/F. Still, if I had to determine what those facets meant dichotomies wise, I'd say low Altruism wouldn't necessarily disqualify someone from being a Feeler - not all Feelers are humanitarians - and low Trust can be attributed to negative experiences, which you've repeatedly asserted can skewer test results. It's really only your very low Sympathy score that makes an F typing a bit of a pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Actually, the trust being at 5% is an increase after meeting a few certain people. Prior it was 2% - 3% every time. But I agree with that.
> 
> Edit #2: @*Electra* I answered your question here before I saw that you asked ^
> 
> Cool, well thanks, SK.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Helnax

Based on my very short endavour of stalking, yes.


----------



## Wisteria

I read your username as "hell nah"

Seems very infp, possibly J


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfp


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Fi-ish for a typical ESFP, but still ESFP I suppose.


----------



## The Lawyer

Istp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESFP seems about right, I'd go with yes.


----------



## Electra

INFJ seems legit :cooler:


----------



## Lunacik

xNFP. You come off as being cognitively extroverted at times in my opinion...whatever that's worth.


----------



## BranchMonkey

No, I think I could zero in on it with enough data; for now--not having much to go on but the signature and avatar, I posit possible INfp


----------



## Temizzle

Yea seems right... you remind me somewhat of my dear Froody


----------



## The Lawyer

Entj


----------



## Max

No. Case dismissed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Huh 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electra

ENFP


----------



## Crowbo

Yes, the type is purrfect


----------



## Max

Rydori said:


> Huh
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


Huh what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

:laughin:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ESTP is very correct.


----------



## Crowbo

Me thinks yip!


----------



## Rydori

Max said:


> Huh what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ISTJ? I thought P over J???????????? 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Wisteria said:


> Things youve told me about like youre frustrations at work and how you do artwork seems typically conscientious to me. Maybe not the big 5 definition of it.
> 
> w8, I just don't know enough about enneagram lol. You don't come off as SX because I don't see any focus on relationships from you, you're more like someone who is reflecting on themselves. So I'd say sp/sx.


I see. Thank you. Is P/J defined by MBTI as Conscientiousness though?


----------



## Max

Rgbntp.


----------



## Wisteria

RGB said:


> I see. Is P/J defined by MBTI as Conscientiousness?


It's more or less the same isn't it?

The only thing is I don't know what the average is for conscientiousness (high/ low) in the big 5 is and how that would match up with the J/P dichotomy.


----------



## Temizzle

Yyy... y......... yyy... I guess so


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTJ fits well as well as te-ni. Yes, an accurate typing.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Very accurate


----------



## The Lawyer

Entj


----------



## Rydori

I guess 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Very accurate


I read your type me, I must say I’m not fully sold on the E, although I can understand why others on your thread mentioned it. 

Are you familiar with your enneagram type? If I’m not mistaken, you had 1 posted before. You do come across as competency-triad... 135 tritype.


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> What is this NT mode you're talking about?


It just seems to happen sometimes. It's hard to explain. I guess if you believe in shadow forms it could be like your ENTJ shadow lol. But to me it seems very natural.


Temizzle said:


> I read your type me, I must say I’m not fully sold on the E, although I can understand why others on your thread mentioned it.
> 
> Are you familiar with your enneagram type? If I’m not mistaken, you had 1 posted before. You do come across as competency-triad... 135 tritype.


I agree with this. I don't see the 3 as clearly as the other two (but could very well be higher than 5, 5 comes out in Internet forums like this) but he reminds me of 1 INTJs that I know who also have a developed 5 side.


----------



## Wisteria

Ocean Helm said:


> It just seems to happen sometimes. It's hard to explain. I guess if you believe in shadow forms it could be like your ENTJ shadow lol. But to me it seems very natural.
> 
> I agree with this. I don't see the 3 as clearly as the other two (but could very well be higher than 5, 5 comes out in Internet forums like this) but he reminds me of 1 INTJs that I know who also have a developed 5 side.


Idk I think its weird that people assume any theoretical discussion makes you an NT . Sensing in mbti is literally about solid facts, and typology in general involves a lot of feeling id say. Intuition is more symbolic and abstract right? 

Anyway people aren't 1 dimensional. Just BC I have ISFP on my profile doesn't mean I'm 100% an SF. 

For enneagram have you considered 9?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Wisteria said:


> For enneagram have you considered 9?


Yes, in some ways it can fit well and I think to the degree that it's clearly a tritype number, but there are a lot of things which I just can't compromise on and they relate to the main Enneagram types that I usually get (5 and 4). Like I can be very agreeable working in a group until they do stupid things (5) or wish for me to sort of give up my "self" (4) or even stuff I feel is just wrong (1) in which case I can get pretty obstinate in a way that surprises people because it's against my usual nature. I guess I see harmony as something I value, but not to the degree of some 9s where it can overrule other values they may hold most of the time.


----------



## Lunacik

Crowbo - Yes.

Wisteria - I can see ISFx, I'd have to know more to give solid input.

Ocean Helm - I don't think 9 core would be accurate. You have agreeable moments, but overall I don't see you as conflict avoidant / going along with things enough to be a 9 core...unless you were just someone who lacked a better fit than that in the system, which doesn't really appear to be the case.


----------



## The Lawyer

Infp


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

^xSFP seems accurate


Temizzle said:


> Are you familiar with your enneagram type? If I’m not mistaken, you had 1 posted before. You do come across as competency-triad... 135 tritype.


I posted an Enneagram Type-Me Thread a while ago which is still accurate but there are some things I'd want to change; I'd want to change what I want to achieve in the future to: Simply something big-scale. I'm certain of 3 and 5, but not so sure if I have 1 or 8; which is also what you deduced IIRC (although you leaned towards 1). On tests I score highest on 3, 5, and 8 and when I read comparisons between 1 and 8 I resonate more with 8. Could also be that I am mixing up 3 and 8 due to my little knowledge on Enneagram.


----------



## idoh

probably not :idunno:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISFJ seems right, either that or ISFP. I'd say yes, accurate. c:


----------



## Rydori

https://discord.gg/bEWRtMD

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Rydori said:


> https://discord.gg/bEWRtMD
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


ISTJ is right, and graci for inviting me and others to a brand new world. :3


----------



## bucolic

INFj seems right.


----------



## Temizzle

mmm.. I'm not so sure. Radical shift from ENTP to ISFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

Maybe so Tizzy


----------



## Temizzle

Bitch ass crow is MIA from this thread for pages.. the minute I finally comment he flocks in with the classic troll. 

Accurate


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm stuck with these new people


----------



## X A N A

I dont know you, but based on that avatar and signature... I can see you as an INTP.


----------



## Temizzle

Sure


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ENTJ fits the bill well. Te-Ni. Accurately typed in me book. Though take the pages within my book with a grain of salt or it will lead you chasing your tail.


----------



## TricoFeathers

That entire response had INFJ written all over it. Anyone want to take a stab?


----------



## Emancipation

TricoFeathers said:


> That entire response had INFJ written all over it.


Yes, you're correctly typed. That reply had "Unknown" written all over it. h:
Don't worry, sweetie... You'll discover your type soon... and THEN we'll aggressively attack you for being mistyped and make you change to unknown all over again. Mwahahahaha


----------



## TricoFeathers

Emancipation said:


> Yes, you're correctly typed. That reply had "Unknown" written all over it. h:
> Don't worry, sweetie... You'll discover your type soon... and THEN we'll aggressively attack you for being mistyped and make you change to unknown all over again. Mwahahahaha


Yes. Now let someone else try :laughing:


----------



## Ocean Helm

Unknown sounds fine. Someone said once that it's a common MBTI ID for Type 6's.

PS: type Trico again rather than me


----------



## platypal

So, wait... how does this work? Hey strangers. 

Just trolling Trico’s profile, INFJ seems right to me. Saw evidence of what seemed to me like an intuitive, Fe-, Se-user, with that pragmatic bent INFJs are known to have.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP seems about right, based upon general vibe. Leading with Ne. Or having prominent ne somewhere at the top of the stack. Seems accurately typed. ^^


----------



## Temizzle

Definitely


----------



## Crowbo

likely


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP is very good and fitting. c: I don't see se as a main function/element of your stack. A lot about you screams Dinosaur Cousin and ne.


----------



## Crowbo

Seems legit


----------



## I am justice!

yes,if he is not typed correctly no one dose


----------



## The Lawyer

Entj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

This story has a different character that closer resembles.


----------



## Lunacik

I don't know you, but you come off as NFP based on a few brief posts / interactions. Could be dead wrong.

[HR][/HR]


Wisteria said:


> Really? :thinking2:
> 
> Not sure about w8 or sx dom


This is likely an old post to you, but I have a lot of threads showing on one page so it was on the last page for me.

You don't have to bother, but what would you type me as based on more information about me then? These are some reasons I type this way.

* *




I am energized by close relationships and struggle when I lack those connections. I don't care as much about my own self or life as much as them, I tend to put them first. I've been in a group environment that was all I had before and I struggled to connect with them, always felt like an alien in the group despite how insanely good to me they were. I never had concern for fitting in or belonging though despite feeling as though I didn't; I took interest in a few individuals I tried (failed) to connect with--that was the part that was (extremely) painful for me. I talked about it many times and they couldn't understand what I meant or what was lacking. It was depth, intimacy, closeness, deeper and more stimulating conversations, etc. Outside of there I have successfully connected with others and I have come to understand that I don't care about myself or my needs as much as them or theirs. At times it's because of those connections that I take care of myself (I don't care about me, but they do, so because I care for them I take care of me). In my unhealthiest states I am a lone wolf, avoidant of others, never letting anyone get close, and suffering for it. Words can't describe the emptiness I feel in these states. I may as well be in a grave. I struggled for a while with group and social norm anxiety, even in servers or forums for a while, but I've overcome it for the most part since I'm in a healthier place than I was a few months back. However, this entails no longer caring rather than picking up on some kind of hierarchy dynamics. I've been told (and have felt for many years that) I emit that quiet intensity vibe. When I'm on my own (not without people around, but without closeness) I am drained by my disconnectedness. My life feels incomplete, empty, and I struggle with meaninglessness of life, depression, chronic emptiness. Basically, I get into an emotional grave (this is putting it gently) and it's impossible to "revive" or "pull myself out" without being fueled by those in my care. I spent my entire life merging with and mirroring my father and brother to the point where I don't remember my own original laugh. In 2014 I chose to live in a separate state from family to find a sense of self because of it. I never did find one. I still just merge with those I'm close to.

[HR][/HR]
Statements of Type 1

? 1. I have very good judgment and am extremely prudent: in fact, a good judgment is one of my deepest strengths.

☐ 2. I have a strong conscience and a clear sense of right and wrong.
Definitely, definitely not. I struggle to find this, always have. I determine it via weighing out advantages and disadvantages / consequences and rewards / pros and cons.

☑ 3. I tolerate others, their beliefs and actions, even though I don't necessarily agree with them or think that they are right.


☑ 4. My conscience leads me to do what I think is best, whether or not it is convenient for me or in my immediate self interest.


☑ 5. I always try to be as fair as possible, especially by not allowing my personal feelings to sway my objectivity.


☑ 6. Integrity is very important to me, and I couldn't go to sleep at night if I felt that I had seriously wronged someone.


☐ 7. I feel that I should improve whatever I can whenever I see that something is wrong so that the world will be a better place.


☐ 8. Unfortunate but true: always striving to attain my ideals can be exhausting.


☐ 9. I can sometimes seem to others to be a little unemotional or too 'cut-and-dried', but they don't know the real me.


? 10. Being organized is necessary if anything is going to get done and if things are going to be under control.


☐ 11. I often feel that if I don't do something, no one else will – and sure enough, I'm usually right.


☑ 12. Very few people do things as well or as thoroughly as I do; most people are too lazy and they let themselves off the hook too easily.


☐ 13. I don't think I'm that much of a workaholic, but there is so much that needs my attention that it's difficult to find time to relax.


☐ 14. I have opinions about most things, and I think I am right about them – if I didn't, I wouldn't hold the opinions that I have.


☐ 15. The fact is, other people would be better off if they would do what I tell them to do more often.


☐ 16. Right is right, and wrong is wrong, and I don't see any reason to make exceptions.


☐ 17. I don't have to tolerate nonsense, and when people are wrong, I think I have an obligation to set them straight.


☐ 18. I am so effective in my life that few people would guess how lonely and sad I sometimes feel.


☑ 19. True, I can get obsessive and rather picky about certain things, but they simply must be done the way they should be – the right way.

☑ 20. It seems like no matter how hard I try, I never quite live up to my standards, and that can sometimes get me down.


[Source: Understanding the Enneagram: The Practical Guide to Personality Types]

Total: 7-8/20
No different than expected. I'm always low on everything E1, and in some of these I'm actually the total opposite.

[HR][/HR]
Statements of Type 8

☑* 1. I am self-assertive and I have a lot of self-confidence.
*At my best, yes.

☑ 2. I can see opportunities; I see how I want things to be and I can rally others around me to achieve it.

☑ 3. I have a lot of guts – I'm courageous and have frequently taken on difficult challenges and succeeded in them.

☐ 4. People look to me for leadership because I am strong and decisive and can make tough decisions.

☐ 5. I like the thrill of danger and adventure; I have often placed myself in tight spots and succeeded despite the odds.

?* 6. I command respect: others look up to me.
*I have this capacity, but I don't always apply it. Peoples' respect just isn't that important to me because I don't give a shit. I prefer letting them be water off a duck's back, ignoring them, and focusing on the better things in life...but I have been that person who commands respect, etc. before in the past, even in the way I carry myself or speak. I guess I still do to some extent, it's an inseparable part of me, but I ignore things or let them go more than I once did.

☑ 7. I am a passionate, direct person: people always know where they stand with me.
Yes, and people comment on this all the time and say they appreciate it about me.

☑* 8. When I see something I feel is unfair, I can't help but get involved to straighten it out.
*#8 To some extent, yes. Moreso in my youth prior to me changing my world views, like physically confronting a random kid who was being put into a trash can and then watching out for them as my little brother ever since, or physically standing up to my abusive father in my mom's defense when I was like 7 yrs old...but it was more of a, "I can't take this anymore" and normally I would tune things out more like the E9 outside of this.

☑* 9. I make it my business to be as independent as possible: I don't want anyone to have any power over me.
*There aren't enough checkmarks for this one...very strongly me.

☐ 10. I am a tough negotiator: I know how to push and how to say no, and I don't back down.

?* 11. I know how to get what I want. I'm pretty persuasive with people.
*#11 I dont' really persuade others in order to get what I want. Instead I circumvent them and forge my own path without them. I've always seen this as part of my independent streak. I've been called a "trail blazer" more than once in person.

☑ 12. When you get right down to it, it's a matter of survival – them or me – and I am going to be the one who comes out on top.

☑ 13. There is no question that I'm tougher than most, but only those who know me well seem to know how much I care.

☐ 14. I don't mind knocking heads when I have two; when you get right down to it, the only thing people really respect is strength.
I have very different ideas of what strength is than society. Not doing this is strength to me because it'd be easier for me to do it than not when I'm angry or sick of things at least.

?* 15. People are always telling me to restrain myself. They don't realize that I am restraining myself.
*#15 Lol, in the past...or they looked up to me. Not as much these days because I restrain myself more.

☑* 16. You definitely don't want to get me angry: I can make people wish they hadn't tangled with me.
*#16 I hold back more than I used to, I've traded it in for what I consider to be efficiency. I don't think anger is efficient. Instead I stubbornly refuse to be angry while they are, because I think cool heads always win. I'd rather separate myself from my emotions for a better vantage point and ability to think clearly.

☑ 17. At times in the past, my philosophy has been 'might makes right' – and I can be pretty ruthless when I have to be.
*#17 Used to. I've chilled out and softened now. There's a lot more inside than what anyone will ever see again, but I restrain myself. Most people would be incredibly surprised if they knew what's on the inside. Because it's still inside me I am counting it.

? 18. Sometimes I feel like no one will ever accept me, so why even try to be nice?

☑ 19. People being wimpy or indecisive drives me nuts. If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.

☑* 20. If someone hurts me or someone I love, they're going to have to pay for it.
*#20 Not so much with myself anymore, no...but with my friends another side of me comes out. No one really wants to be in my line of sight if this side comes out. In the past though...someone took my toy in preschool, I decked them in the face. Someone cut in front of me in the water line (as a kid, in school), I got back in front of them, crossed my arms, and just stood there facing them. In High School some guy grabbed me the wrong way and I grabbed him by the throat, slammed him against a wall off the ground, looked him in the eyes and warned him sternly to never touch me again. That side is definitely there still, I just don't act on it anymore in favor of what I believe is more effective. Even when I was almost kidnapped at 14 though, I was never afraid or intimidated by anyone's size differences. I just stood up to them.

[Source: Understanding the Enneagram: The Practical Guide to Personality Types]

Total: 12-14/20
I relate very, very heavily to most of the ones I put a check by. There wasn't really any doubting or questioning. What I dislike about this source is that it places too much emphasis on the stereotypical "8=anger" aspects and fails to go into the power dynamics (maintaining independence, refusing to give the upper hand and to protect vulnerability, etc.) but that is also there for me.

It's worth mentioning that my dad is E8 and I mirrored / merged with him for many years. He was my closest friend throughout the majority of my life.

I've always detested the victim mindset. Even in times when I technically was the victim, it's difficult for me to admit it because I tend to take responsibility and say "I could have done x or y"--it's difficult for me to accept the idea that someone has the power to effect me somehow beyond my control. I stubbornly refuse to be fazed by things because I perceive it as victimization also...emotional victimization. Giving them control over my emotions. This ties in with emotional manipulation for me, it's a way I protect myself from that. Never give someone the strings.

Stuff like this.

[HR][/HR]
Statements of Type 9

☑ 1. At my best, I can assert myself; yet I am still close to people, particularly my spouse and children.


?* 2. I enjoy creating a warm, supportive atmosphere in which others can flourish and everyone can be happy and loving with each other.
*I don't enjoy it, but I'll do it among friends to bring them together as needed. It's more like...I feel compelled to in order to keep us together and prevent loss. It's that fear of loss that causes me to attempt it though, not enjoyment...and I'm honestly probably not very good at it, either.


? 3. People say that I am not judgmental or aggressive, that I'm comfortable and easy to be around.


☐* 4. People are basically good, and I trust them and don't question whether they have so-called ulterior motives.
*Shitty question, and T9s will probably relate to this less because A) Questioning Facet and B) In Big 5 a T's trust levels are statistically shown to be low. Anyone with a rough past will also not meet this. It shouldn't be a part of these questions imo.


? 5. I don't think I am a very complicated person; I am optimistic and contented with myself and with my life as it is.
Another dumb af question. If you're not happy with the state of your life it's points off of E9?

☑ 6. There is a contemplative and mystical side to me; I love to commune with nature, and I often feel at one with the universe.


☑ 7. I want to be close to my family and friends, so I try to go along with whatever they want me to do for them – it seems to make them happy.


☑ 8. Many things in life are just not worth getting worked up about – but in some matters, I really dig in my heels.


☑ 9. A lot of other people are too critical – they worry too much, but I don't see any point in worrying about most things.


☑ 10. I want everything to be pleasant, and I don't like it when people argue or bring up problems or cause upsets.


☑ 11. Most problems aren't really such a big deal, and they usually work out for the best eventually anyway.


? 12. Some people may think that I am forgetful, but there are things I would rather not pay attention to, so I just don't think about them.


☐ 13. People really can't change: you just have to accept them as they are.


☐ 14. I take life as it comes because things are going to happen and they are going to happen no matter what you do.


☐ 15. I don't want to think about myself very much: nothing is going to come of it anyway, so why get upset


?* 16. I have found that if you ignore problems long enough, they will go away.
*If it was phrased differently I'd tick this box. I have problems with inertia, playing ostrich, ignoring, becoming paralyzed, dissociating; I fight this in myself. However, I'm smart enough to comprehend the fact that ignoring makes things worse.


☑ 17. The past is done, and it's best to get problems behind you as soon as possible.


☐ 18. People are sometimes angry at me and I don't understand why – I'm a good person, and I haven't done anything to hurt anyone.


☑ 19. Now and then anger or other upsetting feelings of mine seem to come out of the blue, although once I've had my say, that's the end of it.


☑ 20. If something terrible happens to me, it is as if everything is suddenly unreal, like a dream, and it really isn't happening to me.


[Source: Understanding the Enneagram: The Practical Guide to Personality Types]


Total: 10-15/20
I have a problem with some of these questions. They really exaggerated (as usual), and then geared this toward 9w1s and Feelers in this one. Also, because I know what they're trying to ask, I know that I would tick a few more of these boxes if they were phrased better.


----------



## Temizzle

I don't know you either


----------



## Lunacik

Of course you don't, I blocked you off from that.


----------



## Temizzle

Inaccurate


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> Inaccurate


You're not annoying me, you're just making yourself look bad. Or worse than you did by being a hypersensitive pussy about someone and then vengeful about your self-inflicted boo boos, rather.

"You're not my fwend? Waaah, imma storm out the server and be a dick" --grow up. And don't be one to me just bc I was sick of coddling you.

3w4--no, not being petty. I'm not you. I genuinely think you're 3w4 now.


----------



## Temizzle

3w4, interesting take. I read some 6 energy from the above user


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

I concur with your typing. You feel very Te to me and the 8w9 is perfect for you.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I vaguely remember you, yes


----------



## Crowbo

Accurate


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Yep, I see lots of Ti in those posts. So I'd say that the typing works.


----------



## Electra

I recon they _could_ also be ENFP :idunno:
Truly truly truly artistic.


----------



## Rydori

Most likely.


* *




https://discord.gg/VcHyKr


----------



## Aluminum Frost

idk


----------



## Chlara

I have no idea who you are but according to what I see ISTP sounds right


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Based on vibe/tone, seems to have ti-ne or ne-ti in some order. ENTP seems about correct.


----------



## Crowbo

yuppi


----------



## Firelily

yip yip :happy:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yupperoni! ENFP is correct. c:


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

You have this low key friendly energy that the "problem solver" tritype has so I concur on the tri. Sp/So fits very well but I could also see apart from INFJ any of the other IxxJ types (Pi is hard to detect for me most of all).


----------



## Crowbo

can see it


----------



## Electra

same


----------



## Sacrophagus

More data needed before pronouncing the verdict.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

For a second I thought Temizzle had lost it and changed his profile pic and name to Sacrophagus.

ENTJ fits for now, nothing made me doubt that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## idoh

sure :angel:

Why was he banned


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

For personality. ^

I see right through ur evil INTJ plot.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Why did I think you were INFP? Probably the avatar, or I'm thinking of someone else, but based on your posts and demeanor, ISFJ yes.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I believe so


----------



## Crowbo

yee


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

Very accurate indeed. Your as ENTP as half finished inventions and the Chesire Cat . Tritype 793 I would guess based on your overall patterns of interaction.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Yes, I think so.


----------



## Firelily

I think so, yes :happy:


----------



## Crowbo

It's super effective!


----------



## TricoFeathers

But of course.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I believe INFP is correct, correctly typed.


----------



## Crowbo

bullseye


----------



## Lunacik

Likewise.


----------



## Crowbo

same


----------



## TricoFeathers

Yarr.


----------



## Wisteria

Maybe..what about INFJ?



RGB said:


> I don't know you, but you come off as NFP based on a few brief posts / interactions. Could be dead wrong.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> This is likely an old post to you, but I have a lot of threads showing on one page so it was on the last page for me.
> 
> You don't have to bother, but what would you type me as based on more information about me then? These are some reasons I type this way.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am energized by close relationships and struggle when I lack those connections. I don't care as much about my own self or life as much as them, I tend to put them first. I've been in a group environment that was all I had before and I struggled to connect with them, always felt like an alien in the group despite how insanely good to me they were. I never had concern for fitting in or belonging though despite feeling as though I didn't; I took interest in a few individuals I tried (failed) to connect with--that was the part that was (extremely) painful for me. I talked about it many times and they couldn't understand what I meant or what was lacking. It was depth, intimacy, closeness, deeper and more stimulating conversations, etc. Outside of there I have successfully connected with others and I have come to understand that I don't care about myself or my needs as much as them or theirs. At times it's because of those connections that I take care of myself (I don't care about me, but they do, so because I care for them I take care of me). In my unhealthiest states I am a lone wolf, avoidant of others, never letting anyone get close, and suffering for it. Words can't describe the emptiness I feel in these states. I may as well be in a grave. I struggled for a while with group and social norm anxiety, even in servers or forums for a while, but I've overcome it for the most part since I'm in a healthier place than I was a few months back. However, this entails no longer caring rather than picking up on some kind of hierarchy dynamics. I've been told (and have felt for many years that) I emit that quiet intensity vibe. When I'm on my own (not without people around, but without closeness) I am drained by my disconnectedness. My life feels incomplete, empty, and I struggle with meaninglessness of life, depression, chronic emptiness. Basically, I get into an emotional grave (this is putting it gently) and it's impossible to "revive" or "pull myself out" without being fueled by those in my care. I spent my entire life merging with and mirroring my father and brother to the point where I don't remember my own original laugh. In 2014 I chose to live in a separate state from family to find a sense of self because of it. I never did find one. I still just merge with those I'm close to.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> Statements of Type 1
> 
> ? 1. I have very good judgment and am extremely prudent: in fact, a good judgment is one of my deepest strengths.
> 
> ☐ 2. I have a strong conscience and a clear sense of right and wrong.
> Definitely, definitely not. I struggle to find this, always have. I determine it via weighing out advantages and disadvantages / consequences and rewards / pros and cons.
> 
> ☑ 3. I tolerate others, their beliefs and actions, even though I don't necessarily agree with them or think that they are right.
> 
> 
> ☑ 4. My conscience leads me to do what I think is best, whether or not it is convenient for me or in my immediate self interest.
> 
> 
> ☑ 5. I always try to be as fair as possible, especially by not allowing my personal feelings to sway my objectivity.
> 
> 
> ☑ 6. Integrity is very important to me, and I couldn't go to sleep at night if I felt that I had seriously wronged someone.
> 
> 
> ☐ 7. I feel that I should improve whatever I can whenever I see that something is wrong so that the world will be a better place.
> 
> 
> ☐ 8. Unfortunate but true: always striving to attain my ideals can be exhausting.
> 
> 
> ☐ 9. I can sometimes seem to others to be a little unemotional or too 'cut-and-dried', but they don't know the real me.
> 
> 
> ? 10. Being organized is necessary if anything is going to get done and if things are going to be under control.
> 
> 
> ☐ 11. I often feel that if I don't do something, no one else will – and sure enough, I'm usually right.
> 
> 
> ☑ 12. Very few people do things as well or as thoroughly as I do; most people are too lazy and they let themselves off the hook too easily.
> 
> 
> ☐ 13. I don't think I'm that much of a workaholic, but there is so much that needs my attention that it's difficult to find time to relax.
> 
> 
> ☐ 14. I have opinions about most things, and I think I am right about them – if I didn't, I wouldn't hold the opinions that I have.
> 
> 
> ☐ 15. The fact is, other people would be better off if they would do what I tell them to do more often.
> 
> 
> ☐ 16. Right is right, and wrong is wrong, and I don't see any reason to make exceptions.
> 
> 
> ☐ 17. I don't have to tolerate nonsense, and when people are wrong, I think I have an obligation to set them straight.
> 
> 
> ☐ 18. I am so effective in my life that few people would guess how lonely and sad I sometimes feel.
> 
> 
> ☑ 19. True, I can get obsessive and rather picky about certain things, but they simply must be done the way they should be – the right way.
> 
> ☑ 20. It seems like no matter how hard I try, I never quite live up to my standards, and that can sometimes get me down.
> 
> 
> [Source: Understanding the Enneagram: The Practical Guide to Personality Types]
> 
> Total: 7-8/20
> No different than expected. I'm always low on everything E1, and in some of these I'm actually the total opposite.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> Statements of Type 8
> 
> ☑* 1. I am self-assertive and I have a lot of self-confidence.
> *At my best, yes.
> 
> ☑ 2. I can see opportunities; I see how I want things to be and I can rally others around me to achieve it.
> 
> ☑ 3. I have a lot of guts – I'm courageous and have frequently taken on difficult challenges and succeeded in them.
> 
> ☐ 4. People look to me for leadership because I am strong and decisive and can make tough decisions.
> 
> ☐ 5. I like the thrill of danger and adventure; I have often placed myself in tight spots and succeeded despite the odds.
> 
> ?* 6. I command respect: others look up to me.
> *I have this capacity, but I don't always apply it. Peoples' respect just isn't that important to me because I don't give a shit. I prefer letting them be water off a duck's back, ignoring them, and focusing on the better things in life...but I have been that person who commands respect, etc. before in the past, even in the way I carry myself or speak. I guess I still do to some extent, it's an inseparable part of me, but I ignore things or let them go more than I once did.
> 
> ☑ 7. I am a passionate, direct person: people always know where they stand with me.
> Yes, and people comment on this all the time and say they appreciate it about me.
> 
> ☑* 8. When I see something I feel is unfair, I can't help but get involved to straighten it out.
> *#8 To some extent, yes. Moreso in my youth prior to me changing my world views, like physically confronting a random kid who was being put into a trash can and then watching out for them as my little brother ever since, or physically standing up to my abusive father in my mom's defense when I was like 7 yrs old...but it was more of a, "I can't take this anymore" and normally I would tune things out more like the E9 outside of this.
> 
> ☑* 9. I make it my business to be as independent as possible: I don't want anyone to have any power over me.
> *There aren't enough checkmarks for this one...very strongly me.
> 
> ☐ 10. I am a tough negotiator: I know how to push and how to say no, and I don't back down.
> 
> ?* 11. I know how to get what I want. I'm pretty persuasive with people.
> *#11 I dont' really persuade others in order to get what I want. Instead I circumvent them and forge my own path without them. I've always seen this as part of my independent streak. I've been called a "trail blazer" more than once in person.
> 
> ☑ 12. When you get right down to it, it's a matter of survival – them or me – and I am going to be the one who comes out on top.
> 
> ☑ 13. There is no question that I'm tougher than most, but only those who know me well seem to know how much I care.
> 
> ☐ 14. I don't mind knocking heads when I have two; when you get right down to it, the only thing people really respect is strength.
> I have very different ideas of what strength is than society. Not doing this is strength to me because it'd be easier for me to do it than not when I'm angry or sick of things at least.
> 
> ?* 15. People are always telling me to restrain myself. They don't realize that I am restraining myself.
> *#15 Lol, in the past...or they looked up to me. Not as much these days because I restrain myself more.
> 
> ☑* 16. You definitely don't want to get me angry: I can make people wish they hadn't tangled with me.
> *#16 I hold back more than I used to, I've traded it in for what I consider to be efficiency. I don't think anger is efficient. Instead I stubbornly refuse to be angry while they are, because I think cool heads always win. I'd rather separate myself from my emotions for a better vantage point and ability to think clearly.
> 
> ☑ 17. At times in the past, my philosophy has been 'might makes right' – and I can be pretty ruthless when I have to be.
> *#17 Used to. I've chilled out and softened now. There's a lot more inside than what anyone will ever see again, but I restrain myself. Most people would be incredibly surprised if they knew what's on the inside. Because it's still inside me I am counting it.
> 
> ? 18. Sometimes I feel like no one will ever accept me, so why even try to be nice?
> 
> ☑ 19. People being wimpy or indecisive drives me nuts. If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> 
> ☑* 20. If someone hurts me or someone I love, they're going to have to pay for it.
> *#20 Not so much with myself anymore, no...but with my friends another side of me comes out. No one really wants to be in my line of sight if this side comes out. In the past though...someone took my toy in preschool, I decked them in the face. Someone cut in front of me in the water line (as a kid, in school), I got back in front of them, crossed my arms, and just stood there facing them. In High School some guy grabbed me the wrong way and I grabbed him by the throat, slammed him against a wall off the ground, looked him in the eyes and warned him sternly to never touch me again. That side is definitely there still, I just don't act on it anymore in favor of what I believe is more effective. Even when I was almost kidnapped at 14 though, I was never afraid or intimidated by anyone's size differences. I just stood up to them.
> 
> [Source: Understanding the Enneagram: The Practical Guide to Personality Types]
> 
> Total: 12-14/20
> I relate very, very heavily to most of the ones I put a check by. There wasn't really any doubting or questioning. What I dislike about this source is that it places too much emphasis on the stereotypical "8=anger" aspects and fails to go into the power dynamics (maintaining independence, refusing to give the upper hand and to protect vulnerability, etc.) but that is also there for me.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that my dad is E8 and I mirrored / merged with him for many years. He was my closest friend throughout the majority of my life.
> 
> I've always detested the victim mindset. Even in times when I technically was the victim, it's difficult for me to admit it because I tend to take responsibility and say "I could have done x or y"--it's difficult for me to accept the idea that someone has the power to effect me somehow beyond my control. I stubbornly refuse to be fazed by things because I perceive it as victimization also...emotional victimization. Giving them control over my emotions. This ties in with emotional manipulation for me, it's a way I protect myself from that. Never give someone the strings.
> 
> Stuff like this.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> Statements of Type 9
> 
> ☑ 1. At my best, I can assert myself; yet I am still close to people, particularly my spouse and children.
> 
> 
> ?* 2. I enjoy creating a warm, supportive atmosphere in which others can flourish and everyone can be happy and loving with each other.
> *I don't enjoy it, but I'll do it among friends to bring them together as needed. It's more like...I feel compelled to in order to keep us together and prevent loss. It's that fear of loss that causes me to attempt it though, not enjoyment...and I'm honestly probably not very good at it, either.
> 
> 
> ? 3. People say that I am not judgmental or aggressive, that I'm comfortable and easy to be around.
> 
> 
> ☐* 4. People are basically good, and I trust them and don't question whether they have so-called ulterior motives.
> *Shitty question, and T9s will probably relate to this less because A) Questioning Facet and B) In Big 5 a T's trust levels are statistically shown to be low. Anyone with a rough past will also not meet this. It shouldn't be a part of these questions imo.
> 
> 
> ? 5. I don't think I am a very complicated person; I am optimistic and contented with myself and with my life as it is.
> Another dumb af question. If you're not happy with the state of your life it's points off of E9?
> 
> ☑ 6. There is a contemplative and mystical side to me; I love to commune with nature, and I often feel at one with the universe.
> 
> 
> ☑ 7. I want to be close to my family and friends, so I try to go along with whatever they want me to do for them – it seems to make them happy.
> 
> 
> ☑ 8. Many things in life are just not worth getting worked up about – but in some matters, I really dig in my heels.
> 
> 
> ☑ 9. A lot of other people are too critical – they worry too much, but I don't see any point in worrying about most things.
> 
> 
> ☑ 10. I want everything to be pleasant, and I don't like it when people argue or bring up problems or cause upsets.
> 
> 
> ☑ 11. Most problems aren't really such a big deal, and they usually work out for the best eventually anyway.
> 
> 
> ? 12. Some people may think that I am forgetful, but there are things I would rather not pay attention to, so I just don't think about them.
> 
> 
> ☐ 13. People really can't change: you just have to accept them as they are.
> 
> 
> ☐ 14. I take life as it comes because things are going to happen and they are going to happen no matter what you do.
> 
> 
> ☐ 15. I don't want to think about myself very much: nothing is going to come of it anyway, so why get upset
> 
> 
> ?* 16. I have found that if you ignore problems long enough, they will go away.
> *If it was phrased differently I'd tick this box. I have problems with inertia, playing ostrich, ignoring, becoming paralyzed, dissociating; I fight this in myself. However, I'm smart enough to comprehend the fact that ignoring makes things worse.
> 
> 
> ☑ 17. The past is done, and it's best to get problems behind you as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> ☐ 18. People are sometimes angry at me and I don't understand why – I'm a good person, and I haven't done anything to hurt anyone.
> 
> 
> ☑ 19. Now and then anger or other upsetting feelings of mine seem to come out of the blue, although once I've had my say, that's the end of it.
> 
> 
> ☑ 20. If something terrible happens to me, it is as if everything is suddenly unreal, like a dream, and it really isn't happening to me.
> 
> 
> [Source: Understanding the Enneagram: The Practical Guide to Personality Types]
> 
> 
> Total: 10-15/20
> I have a problem with some of these questions. They really exaggerated (as usual), and then geared this toward 9w1s and Feelers in this one. Also, because I know what they're trying to ask, I know that I would tick a few more of these boxes if they were phrased better.


Yeah I still think your Conscientiousness is clearly not that low. At best I would say average. The statements from type 1 sort of suggest that you are quite a conscientious person and expect it from others.

The first paragraph isn't even SX it's just human. Everyone needs connections and feels empty and unfulfilled when they don't have them.

I can't really help with enneagram, I don't know much about the theory but I trust the people who say type 9 for you. I actually don't know if enneagram is even valid as a personality theory. I don't see how it is useful or if it applies to people at all. I would say 9w1 but I probably don't know what i'm talking about imao.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

wtf big kitty is banned????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Crowbo

Lol, yeah. It's too bad.

Btw, me thinks the type is correct.


----------



## Lunacik

(deleted)

[HR][/HR]




Wisteria said:


> Yeah I still think your Conscientiousness is clearly not that low. At best I would say average. The statements from type 1 sort of suggest that you are quite a conscientious person and expect it from others.


Fair, but...I also have ADD, and low conscientiousness / ADD overlap. It's possible that my baseline is higher and ADD throws me off.




Wisteria said:


> The first paragraph isn't even SX it's just human. Everyone needs connections and feels empty and unfulfilled when they don't have them.


I thought that too once, lol.




Wisteria said:


> I can't really help with enneagram, I don't know much about the theory but I trust the people who say type 9 for you. I actually don't know if enneagram is even valid as a personality theory. I don't see how it is useful or if it applies to people at all. I would say 9w1 but I probably don't know what i'm talking about imao.


Lmao, alright. I find it useful personally, because I lacked a lot of self awareness prior (so much that I thought I was very self aware when I wasn't). I'm pretty much an E9 meme, it's made sense of certain things that I always had problems with since I was a kid, and the awareness is a springboard for growth.

PS yeah, it's off  I'm entirely certain of my Enneagram.


----------



## KJL

Yeah, he seems a little angry though. What's going on there is none of my business.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Are there any bustling new chats? I was surprised when RGB took down the other one because I lost a lot of stuff that I may have wanted to reference later, but now things are making a bit more sense.


----------



## Rydori

Im advertising here on this thread. 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Helm

Rydori said:


> Im advertising here on this thread.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


The latest link you posted is broken for me.


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> Are there any bustling new chats? I was surprised when RGB took down the other one because I lost a lot of stuff that I may have wanted to reference later, but now things are making a bit more sense.


Which one exactly? I delete constantly because of social anxiety, there's no telling which one you meant.


----------



## Ocean Helm

RGB said:


> Which one exactly? I delete constantly because of social anxiety, there's no telling which one you meant.


Well I think I was only in one? It was called Multiplex.


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> Well I think I was only in one? It was called Multiplex.


I completely misunderstood your original message, my bad. You meant a Discord server. I closed that one bc I was unable to make / keep it active, sorry.


----------



## mp2

Probably :thinking:


----------



## Rydori

Ocean Helm said:


> The latest link you posted is broken for me.


https://discord.gg/B84Zhmx

Everyone here if not already, is encouraged to join. There's some roles that are needed by clicking reactions to gain access to typology channels and have typology tags. 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Rydori said:


> https://discord.gg/B84Zhmx
> 
> Everyone here if not already, is encouraged to join. There's some roles that are needed by clicking reactions to gain access to typology channels and have typology tags.


I'd probably be more active if there were more serious / thoughtful / study conversations going on (besides typology, lest I stab my eyes out from reading more). I basically only take interest in things that can at least be perceived as serving some degree of purpose that isn't leisurely. Even when I play video games I'm observing things and using them to help me brainstorm for ideas.

Skip me.


----------



## Wisteria

RGB said:


> Fair, but...I also have ADD, and low conscientiousness / ADD overlap. It's possible that my baseline is higher and ADD throws me off.


Ohh that's what it is.



> I thought that too once, lol.


Just once?? It's always true!



> Lmao, alright. I find it useful personally, because I lacked a lot of self awareness prior (so much that I thought I was very self aware when I wasn't). I'm pretty much an E9 meme, it's made sense of certain things that I always had problems with since I was a kid, and the awareness is a springboard for growth.
> 
> PS yeah, it's off  I'm entirely certain of my Enneagram.


Why use something like enneagram for learning about yourself? There are plenty of theories used and practised by psychologists, so why turn to something like typology?:thinking2:


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Retrospective

Yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ seems like a good typing. I would say yes. c:


----------



## Convex

i would've said isfj


----------



## Lunacik

Wisteria said:


> Ohh that's what it is.


Quite possibly.




> Just once?? It's always true!


Some people are far more content without those connections than others, and some struggle to ever form those bonds but don't feel like their lives are missing anything when in lack. Some feel invaded by intimacy, others experience similar to hunger pangs without it. Some crave more intimacy while others seek more purpose and function than intimacy. Also, not everyone prioritizes those connections above themselves by nature. Some are more guarded, and some lack boundaries. Some dive straight into the deep end, and others take some time for swimming out to it. Some think there is no need for friends, they just have family. Some prefer compartmentalizing relationships and keeping everyone separate, others like to socialize with many people, mix social circles, etc.




> Why use something like enneagram for learning about yourself? There are plenty of theories used and practised by psychologists, so why turn to something like typology?:thinking2:


I don't take any of this seriously, but I was playing with Enneagram and it haphazardly became something that helped. I didn't go to it for that purpose, really I was mostly just entertaining a curiosity--actually, I was very reluctant to get into Enneagram at all. I'm not very self-aware though, and hearing feedback from others helps my self-awareness; that sort of feedback is quite readily available in the typology community. At this point I only even discuss typology if others do though, and even then I mostly slip out of those conversations because the topic is so exhausted.

[HR][/HR]
*SKIP ME*


----------



## GJN94

Which person?


----------



## bucolic

Always seen you as ENTP, though not as aggressive as the stereotype would suggest.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Weren't you ENTP? How did you even get to ISFJ?


----------



## Reila

Nope.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Suntide

I think so. I don't know what ennea you ID as, but I get cp 6w7 and 9w8 vibes from you when I see your posts (in no particular order).


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Suntide you seem N to me. Just vibes though at the moment, and I would have no objection with ENFJ. 

I'm not too interested in MBTI at the moment, but based on what others have said around here, I've begun to doubt my Enneagram a bit. And when I'm looking at my motivations more closely I do think for tritype there can actually be a case for 1w9 being a better fit than 9w1. The problem is, I don't have the "J-ish" things which are usually associated with 1 nor do I feel particularly demanding of others. 

So when I'm reading about 1 it's very common for me to be like "this is totally me!" then in the next sentence be like "no way this is me!" So my relationship with 1 is more hot-cold while with 9 I'm more warm all the way through.

Either way, this would go last in tritype like 541/451 vs 549/459...

I am sort of wondering about the idea of "inner peace" being brought about by pacifying my concern of having a sort of corrupted soul. Like this sort of seems like a combination of both 9 and 1 working together.


----------



## Ronney

Yeah


----------



## Crowbo

Think so, could be ESTP as well


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ENTP/ne-ti is very fitting. Accurate.


----------



## Ronney

Yeah plus the big five traits seen consistent with infj


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

I like the INFJ typing for you actually. The Ni,Fe and Ti all check out and I would say your tritype fits but I do find your 9 and 2 overpower your 5 so probably more 295 or 925 over 592. Sx last also works I could also see So/Sp but Sp/So works. 

(For Rooney I would say ENTP fits perfectly. You do have a quasi Se vibe but that's due to your 7w8 giving you a more earthy feel than 7w6 ENTPs often have. I would say 8w9 or 9w8 in gut you don't seem confrontational but assertive about your boundaries. Heart type is hard to tell but I would probably say 2 or 3 you don't have any 4 from what I can see.


----------



## Charus

idk


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ik nothing of you, but your username and avatar fit the bill


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

I like ISTP for you for sure very Ti. 9w8 and 5w6 are defo in your tri but not sure on heart type.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ENTP as the golden arches from McDonalds


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ISTP adds up based on posts and general vibe.


----------



## bucolic

INFJ all the way.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

getting introvert vibes tbh, but I could be wrong


----------



## bucolic

Maybe we could power an entire city with "vibes." 

ISTP works. No reason to doubt it.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

bucolic said:


> Maybe we could power an entire city with "vibes."
> 
> ISTP works. No reason to doubt it.


right on man


----------



## bucolic

Ocean Helm said:


> Yeah pretty much that. I'm wondering - what did you get when you first took an MBTI letters test?


Either ENTP/INTP, can't remember.

@idoh Yep, ISFJ suits you.


----------



## Ocean Helm

idoh said:


> infj


I've got very weak Fe, and prefer T and P. I feel like that's the worst fit of the INxx types by far, unless you just look at "Ni + Ti", which fits from Jung's perspective.


bucolic said:


> Either ENTP/INTP, can't remember.


Interesting, well at least I think that throws out ISFJ as being reasonable.


----------



## Lunacik

INTP 5w4, strong 4 wing.
[hr][/hr]


bucolic said:


> Of the INTPs I know, they seem to handle things like depression and anxiety from a more detached standpoint. I'd add that each type might process those disorders differently.
> 
> ESFP for above.


A disorder is a disorder, lol. They're going to get emotional during those times. Actually, INTPs are statistically lowest in emotional coping resources out of all the 16 types (Source)
What is a detached standpoint to you? (Since it's relative to comparison / the standard can be pretty subjective)
What about my actions / words has led you to believe I don't handle things from a detached standpoint?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Pretty difficult to distinguish an INTJ fro man ENTJ if the ENTJ is not that social I reckon.


----------



## The Lawyer

Isfp


----------



## UltimaRatio

Ocean Helm said:


> I've got very weak Fe, and prefer T and P. I feel like that's the worst fit of the INxx types by far, unless you just look at "Ni + Ti", which fits from Jung's perspective.
> 
> Interesting, well at least I think that throws out ISFJ as being reasonable.


You use the functions when it suits you ... On the one hand you make typology, on the other you pretend it's a _dead end_... The most impressive is your speed of passing from one to the other ...

You logic is incomprehensible.


----------



## UltimaRatio

The Lawyer said:


> Isfp


You can not read the signatures?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

No


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yes


----------



## Crowbo

most likely


----------



## UltimaRatio

Aluminum Frost said:


> No


Your buttocks are still painful?


----------



## Ocean Helm

UltimaRatio said:


> You use the functions when it suits you ... On the one hand you make typology, on the other you pretend it's a _dead end_... The most impressive is your speed of passing from one to the other ...
> 
> You logic is incomprehensible.


I'm able to see things from different perspectives. Despite being INTP in MBTI, I can type as multiple things depending on how you define types, and that's all I'm saying. But it's still something I see as a dead end. For INFJ the only way I can really see arriving at it is through function magic, while ignoring Fe. And you're still INTP in MBTI by the way, just like G.13.


Hexcoder said:


> INTP 5w4, strong 4 wing.


What do you think of 1w9 vs 9w1?


----------



## The Lawyer

Intj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

UltimaRatio said:


> Your buttocks are still painful?


All I said was I think that you're mistyped....

Maybe for above, I think you're P and slightly more E at least


----------



## UltimaRatio

Yes, you are ISTP.




Ocean Helm said:


> And you're still INTP in MBTI


At the same time you type Trump ESTJ, which is a feat in itself. I guess I just have to reverse the last letter to get the right result.

And I find your reasoning hypocritical. You don't have firm principle about your theory of _magical functions._


----------



## Ocean Helm

UltimaRatio said:


> At the same time you type Trump ESTJ, which is a feat in itself. I guess I just have to reverse the last letter to get the right result.


Trump's a J. If you think he's a P you're falling for the show act.


----------



## UltimaRatio

Ocean Helm said:


> Trump's a J. If you think he's a P you're falling for the show act.


Rightly, ESTJs are extremely sincere in their emotions. You don't know the MBTI. You don't know ESTJs.

Just test your theory. Ask ESTPs and ESTJs if Trump looks like them. For now only ESTPs validate. 

But you stay in your head... You ignore the facts at an impressive level. And avoid switching to a new theory to justify yours. I'm starting to know you ...


----------



## Ocean Helm

UltimaRatio said:


> Exactly, ESTJs don't make show. They are extremely sincere in their emotions. You don't know the MBTI.


In MBTI, J vs P is not "sincerity of emotions".


> Just test your theory. Ask ESTPs and ESTJs if Trump looks like them. For now only ESTPs validate.


I don't consider that a valid way of typing people at all. Especially when so many are falling for the show.


> But you stay in your head... You ignore the facts at an impressive level. And avoid switching to a new theory to justify yours. I'm starting to know you ...


Not even going to respond to this nonsense...


----------



## Rydori

Isfp 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## UltimaRatio

Ocean Helm said:


> In MBTI, J vs P is not "sincerity of emotions".


Specify.




Ocean Helm said:


> I don't consider that a valid way of typing people at all. Especially when so many are falling for the show.


You literally ignore what I write. ESTJ are not sensitive to this type of behavior. It's the opposite. That's why Trump has a lot of trouble with his administration.


----------



## UltimaRatio

Yes, cause I know you.


----------



## UltimaRatio

The Lawyer

Your avatar is totally _Fi_-_Percever _for some reason. Absolutely certain. But... Could you really be a lawyer? Red is the color of extraversion, but I have a doubt about you.


I am considering -NF-


I'll be a little clearer. You don't just specify what is wrong. You specify what is true according to you. Instantly. You base your first statement on your _extraverted sensor_. (avatar) That's exactly what I do in first. So I have my specific idea about you. To be certain I would need your age. But understand that I don't ask you.


(You have the right to skip me if you are afraid)


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Quick peak at your post history and recent observation makes me not doubt INTJ.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

You have a INTJ 5w4 feel to me so far.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yeep, ISTP is a great fit. Definitely an IxTP type.


----------



## TemP14y3R

big YES, and also 5w4 explains your replies are concise.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

Too early in your perc carrer for me to be sure on a type but I can see the Sp/Sx for sure. xxTP of some stripe as well but not sure on the 7w8 as of yet though.


----------



## Reila

You don't seem to be as trolly and pretentiously "funny" as others ENTPs I see often in this forum. That is a compliment. I don't have anything against ENTP for your type. The avatar picture surely fits.


----------



## TemP14y3R

Between INFP and ISFP, but slightly towards ISFP so yep


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP seems to match well, based on vibe and seems like a good typing. I can also see ENTP but an ExTP type of some sort so I would go with ESTP. Seems Accurately typed.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Absolutely, yes. Without a doubt.


----------



## Hexigoon

I'm not sure since you're new here. But given some time it should become easier to discern. 
For the time being, all I can say is it's certainly possible.


----------



## Rydori

♪☆＼(^０^＼) ♪(／^-^)／☆

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluminum Frost

nop


----------



## Convex

ye


----------



## TemP14y3R

Hiya fellow ESTP! :skeleton:


----------



## Rydori

Aluminum Frost said:


> nop


What ye got in mind? 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bingley

6w5 and the avi both seem pretty SJ, so sure


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Eh sure (The Sig), but I'm getting a somewhat extraverted vibe from you.


----------



## Suntide

If not ISTJ then my second guess would be INTP. A thinker with Ne somewhere in the stack for sure. So yeah, imo you are.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESFJ seems like a pretty good fit. I could also see xSTJ/xSTP. But I would say accurately typed.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Highway Nights

Obviously


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Yes.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

an INFP 6w7 with strong 4 (or vice versa).


----------



## Azure Dreamer

sure


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I would say ENFJ is right. Yes, accurate.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Yes, I do believe so.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Gives me a INxP vibe, so INFP seems right


----------



## Lunacik

Core type seems Attachment Triad in Enneagram.

E3 sounds right, you even appear to have some disintegration to E9 in your type me thread.

I was hesitant about the Sp because it's 3's countertype, but it actually sounds like that might be accurate. Part of your thread made me wonder if you're Sx second, but I can comfortably say it doesn't seem prominent enough for Dom, at least. Usually the love of 1 on 1 closeness is more Sx, and Sx Blinds are stereotypically more avoidant of 1v1 intimacy, but the little bit you shared is not enough to make an entire case for typing you that way obviously.

I would guess you're not a Te Dom in function land.

Do you see yourself as borderline E/I in MBTI dichotomies? I get that impression slightly, but that could be wrong, it's difficult to tell. I don't think I have enough info to suggest an I/E preference though, to tell you the truth.

Quite obviously S in MBTI Dichotomies, would guess Se in Cognitive Functions.

Though I am new to Socionics...from what I understand of the sytem thus far, Te in Socionics? Bear in mind that the Information Metabolism Element definitions are different than Cognitive Functions. Socionics Te is more like MBTI Se than anything probably, but the two are still vastly different. Socionics Te is about those facts, concrete, data, etc. according to my current(ly shallow) level of understanding, which is more like S in MBTI (still very different though).

I can see why you would type as 9 fix slightly, which also has some overlap with MBTI Fe (and you might fit there better than 9, or vice-versa: 9 better than Fe, for all I know...if it isn't both).

I don't think you seem triple attachment based on your thread, so not putting a 6 fix seems to make sense.

Big 5 Agreeableness seems probably around Average if not higher if I had to guess??? I wouldn't guess it was too too low at least. That's overlap with E9 and potentially F (but not necessarily, that is extremely loose and a terrible / extra method I've gotten used to using as a shortcut when I don't know someone, since I try to find something I can actually base a guess off of).

Perhaps a bit P. Rough impression. Don't see much schedulization, planning ahead, etc. Kind of get the sense that you are overall more "in the moment." But you know whether you are or aren't better than I do, of course.

I would actually guess T after getting through to the end.


[hr][/hr]
Conclusion:
The end of your thread seems more _stereotypically_ Extroverted ("hangs out with people, so E, herp derp"...not necessarily, I know...) but E3 is generally a rather extroverted type anyways. ESTP?
I don't have a whole lot to go on for your Enneagram wing, but you say you don't like uniqueness for the sake of uniqueness. I know this might be pushing it / a bit stereotypical, but generally w4s I have known still like unique, original shit...and hate it if they aren't original enough...that's not really a strong case, and it's quite possible there are fragments of forming your own ideals and conforming to them like a 3w4 in there, but idk...



Edit:
Oh, I should probably mention you just in case you're like me and don't bother to come back and check what people type you as sometimes, lol... @*Miss Bingley*


----------



## Aluminum Frost

The post length alone convinced me


----------



## Altruism

yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Earlyish in arrival on PerC to tell for sure but I will say yes for now. INTJ seems to vibe well from what is there and I would say that so/sp goes with the username. xD I would say accurate thus far.


----------



## Crowbo

Jesus says you are and Jesus is always right


----------



## Ocean Helm

Crowbo said:


> Jesus says you are and Jesus is always right


Where did you find Jesus?


----------



## TricoFeathers

Yesssss.


----------



## jamba juice

i guess, yeah.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I would say that ISTP matches well. Computes, and seems about accurate.


----------



## Eu_citzen

Yeah.


----------



## Crowbo

most likely


----------



## TricoFeathers

For sure


----------



## Suntide

When I first joined you were typing as ISTJ I believe?? I think INFP fits you way better honestly.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Suntide said:


> When I first joined you were typing as ISTJ I believe?? I think INFP fits you way better honestly.


I can come across very T ish, I go back and forth between Ti and Te >< And often not sure if high Fi or low Fe in disguise. Opinions are out on that, but Si is definitely in there. I agree that INXP is more likely than ISTJ, though I deeply admire and sometimes emulate ISFJ on a superficial level. Thanks for weighing in, and I do like ESFJ for you.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Yes, I would say so.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISFP seems to well and computes, and Toothless is awesome, a lot of effort went into bringing him to life from the animators and writers, well-animated and like a kitty bat. Loyal and intelligent too. Awesome avi choice. I would say accurate.


----------



## Lunacik

Se/Si PoLR? Those are pretty different. Which one do you like and which one do you dislike?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Hexcoder said:


> Se/Si PoLR? Those are pretty different. Which one do you like and which one do you dislike?



I kind of relate to both PoLRs but se more. Te PoLR is probably not completely out of the running either. In socio, I do value te to an extent though, not to the extent of it being a creative or dominant function, but the main reason I say that is there is a lot about IEI I see as plausible. I do relate a bit to the PoLR of si though but overall, I think EII is more acurate over EIE. But relate a bit to both se and si PoLRs. I was waffling between EII and IEI, went with EII because related more to values/functions as well as how the type generally presents according to descriptions and people who identified as that type in videos presented and I also went towards that because someone said they see me more the J than P temperament when it comes to those types.

I relate to se PoLR, not really being in the moment, physical surroundings, dealing with that not coming naturally, and not doing too well with force. And when I try to deal with it, it going horrible wrong. Not really using it much at all and trying to avoid situations where it may be needed. Not being confrontational at all, and situations where I have to be like that, I have to go off on my own and think about what I'm going to say and how I will say it. That type of information being alien and when trying to deal with se/be forceful or dealing with forceful people, it just doesn't come naturally. 

I guess with si PoLR, I do worry about safety in general and am not much of a risk taker if I can get seriously injured which in and of itself may conflict with this as a PoLR and am not completely neglectful but there have been some situations where health/bodily stuff have come up and I don't really notice so much or try not to let it be the number one priority. Or thinking certain bodily conditions are "no big deal" or there are other priorities. I have been unintentionally neglectful in the past. Admittedly, I'm more aware of it than se.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Yes


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes


----------



## Lunacik

Yes.


----------



## Ocean Helm

The MBTI test made me a believer, but I found a new pathway for you to be an INFJ.


----------



## Wisteria

No you're obivously ESFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yup seems right


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ seems good, I would say it's right.


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> The MBTI test made me a believer, but I found a new pathway for you to be an INFJ.


Whoa, bro...your signature is enlightening...I've definitely gotta be an INFJ in denial.
Froody, I joined your team. We're both INFJs.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

I'd say INFJ in denial.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No fucking clue


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Hexcoder said:


> Whoa, bro...your signature is enlightening...I've definitely gotta be an INFJ in denial.
> Froody, I joined your team. We're both INFJs.



Oh dear... I do like having you on my team and if someone were to identify with INFJ, I'd never deny it to them if they had good reasons.

But LII + INTP seem like good fits with ti/ne , at least we can be on the INxx train together, or something like that. An NT type fits quite well in my book. But we find shortcuts to get to a type and mess with the system. And again I wouldn't deny being on the same team.

and ESTP is a great fit for Convey.


----------



## Crowbo

Sharp as a NiFe


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Convey said:


> No fucking clue


(Shocking!)


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ttalkkugjil said:


> (Shocking!)


ha... I have not read enough of your posts to speculate. : P


----------



## The Lawyer

Estp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ESFP seems about right.


----------



## Reila

Absolutely.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Yes, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Lunacik

No reason to think otherwise for the time being.


----------



## Electra

I think so =)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

yes


----------



## TemP14y3R

yeah sure


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

I doubt it.


----------



## idoh

Yes


----------



## miuliu

No guy would just jump to self typing as ISFJ, unless they were actually ISFJ. Most I know tried to come across as ISTP to the world. So I'd guess yeah. <3


----------



## TemP14y3R

yes, your avatar suits your personality too


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP doesn't seem like a bad typing. Seems accurate.


----------



## Electra

I believe they are =)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

seems accurate


----------



## Firelily

Agent Washintub said:


> "unknown"
> 
> Sure, works for me


Bahahahaha your name alone makes me laugh


Azure is a monkey from the plant of zool


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Firelily said:


> Bahahahaha your name alone makes me laugh
> 
> 
> Azure is a monkey from the plant of zool


your type is tyrannosaurs rex, rawr :tongue:










skip me next person


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Nay hay


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Seems legit.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Without a doubt.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

With one unit of doubt


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

Yeah, the dude above me seems to check out.


----------



## Crowbo

Quite new here so I'm not sure yet but for the time being I guess so.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Definitely.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Nope


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possibly. I may have to get more info to be certain.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Possibly. I may have to get more info to be certain.


Please fill out this form.
https://www.123test.com/jung-personality-test/

Copying and pasting on this device is like driving near the edge of a cliff and steering back to safety at the last moment.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Please fill out this form.
> https://www.123test.com/jung-personality-test/
> 
> Copying and pasting on this device is like driving near the edge of a cliff and steering back to safety at the last moment.


Ok, Yoda. I've taken the test. I could tell you the result is now, but that wouldn't be fun. :happy:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Ok, Yoda. I've taken the test. I could tell you the result is now, but that wouldn't be fun. :happy:


The mystery lives on then. I offer no opinions on the accuracy of this type claim.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP is correct, yes.


----------



## Silastar

How do I reply on the mobile? Damn version! Oh, like this. Good.

Meta-narrative aside, browsing through your latest post you strike to me as deeply empathetic, but Fi-driven rather than Fe. Also I get ‘de Ne vibes. I’m inclined to say you’re INFP.

Just an impression from a J type, huh.


----------



## Lunacik

Seems more INTx from what I can tell so far.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The mystery lives on then. I offer no opinions on the accuracy of this type claim.


The result suggests that I am an ENFJ. There were some who were convinced that I was an ENFJ whereas a certain ENTJ ( I can't remember his name) said that I was rightly typed as an ISFP. I had, however, done a couple of tests; including the *Global 5* which gave me a different answer (INTP) due to the *RLUEI* description. Yep, that's the story, so I'm back to square one.


----------



## Lunacik

Notus Asphodelus said:


> The result suggests that I am an ENFJ. There were some who were convinced that I was an ENFJ whereas a certain ENTJ ( I can't remember his name) said that I was rightly typed as an ISFP. I had, however, done a couple of tests; including the *Global 5* which gave me a different answer (INTP) due to the *RLUEI* description. Yep, that's the story, so I'm back to square one.


I would ignore whatever you got based on other systems.


----------



## miuliu

It seems to me they aren't. INTPs don't have this persona online, or in real life. They don't talk or think like this. They are almost entirely under the shadow of their Ti and are almost irritatingly elaborate in their intellectual process when arguing. They aren't to the point like you.

People I've seen write the way you do are INFJs and ENFJs, with undeveloped personality (due to age, or emotional health) misdirecting their STP shadow in virtual space, instead of integrating it into their personality. So they act INTP-like at times (IRL) for emotional safety, but have a supressed STP shadow and natural NFJ tendencies...

My second guess would be some kind of type with Se, or Te actually high in the stack.


----------



## Lunacik

miuliu said:


> It seems to me they aren't. INTPs don't have this persona online, or in real life. They don't talk or think like this. They are almost entirely under the shadow of their Ti.
> 
> People I've seen write the way you do are INFJs and ENFJs, with undeveloped personality (due to age, or emotional health) misdirecting their STP shadow in virtual space, instead of integrating it into their personality. So they act INTP-like at times (IRL) for emotional safety, but have a supressed STP shadow and natural NFJ tendencies...
> 
> My second guess would be some kind of type with Se, or Te actually high in the stack.


Stereotypes, lol. Definitely way off. It's also a bit weird that you consider INFJ and High Se/Te simultanously...and I definitely don't act like a personality type, nor am I seeking some sort of emotional safety. There are baseless assumptions in there. (In fact, I'm in one of the healthiest places I've ever been in in life rn).

You can skip me.


----------



## miuliu

Hexcoder said:


> Stereotypes, lol. Definitely way off. It's also a bit weird that you consider INFJ and High Se/Te simultanously...
> 
> You can skip me.


Read up on shadow personalities and type personality development. And yes stereotypes. That's what this is 70% of the time. Cognition-based typing, or letter-based typing is mostly just people intellectualizing a mistype. Descriptions are not something that can be ignored at all.


----------



## Fohra

Is that you? Plastic surgery does wonders! Yet, I think you’re still ~European ENTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ISFP is accurate. The typing fits pretty well.


----------



## Firelily

infj :wink:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP through and through


----------



## SirCanSir

I dont know the above enough. I ll say E works because you used to be good at organising mafia social games. ENFJ is good for now.



Fohra said:


> Is that you? Plastic surgery does wonders! Yet, I think you’re still ~European ENTP.


Oh babe you remember lil old me? Do you like my new face? I can show it around more often.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

heheh You have a nice face. Chill ENTP


----------



## Ocean Helm

ExTP by letters, but more Se than Ne

I'm now apparently one question away from being a F on the actual MBTI for what it's worth.


----------



## bucolic

xNTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ocean Helm said:


> ExTP by letters, but more Se than Ne
> 
> I'm now apparently one question away from being a F on the actual MBTI for what it's worth.


*hugs* Now, I laugh... You an INFP? :shocked: That would be a conundrum. Me and Ne :laughing:


----------



## bucolic

Tradition says ESTP. Can I really argue with tradition?


----------



## Lunacik

ESFP now?
I don't know what type to suggest, but I can at least say I don't think you're Ti Dom in functions.


----------



## bucolic

xNFP for @Hexcoder 

Actually maybe a "dark" ENFP.


----------



## SirCanSir

xNTP

Damn it Brocolic quit typing everyone i dont want to type you again.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w8 sx/so awesome possum, and don't know what else could possibly fit. Ever in the history of anything ever. Accurate to a T and beyond. :3


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Yes, I believe that's accurate. I can see a smidgeon of 6 in there, though. 
Maybe it's my imagination. roud:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Yes, I believe that's accurate. I can see a smidgeon of 6 in there, though.
> Maybe it's my imagination. roud:


ENFP seems right, hmmm... what makes you say 6? I personally relate much more to the motivations of 5, how 5s channel their anxieties and the extreme withdrawn aspect of the type. And I don't think I'm reactive in a 6ish way. My 2 sometimes seems 4ish so a 6 + sp 2 (or else the 4/2 integration/disintegration thing) might look double reactive. I do admit I get reactive over 4ish things but not so much the way 6s get reactive.

Of the attachment triad, I definitely have 9 in me, almost certainly not 3, 6 eh... when it comes to the head triad fairly sure 5 over 6.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes for above but avvy : (



bucolic said:


> Tradition says ESTP. Can I really argue with tradition?


You sure can ; P


----------



## Crowbo

Perhaps


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I had my doubts but...yes...ENTP


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Froody Blue Gem said:


> ENFP seems right, hmmm... what makes you say 6? I personally relate more to the motivations of 5, how 5s channel their anxieties.


The manner in which you write suggests it to me, if not vaguely.
You seem _slightly_ less detached from reality; less "academic", or science/logic-oriented, than one might normally express as.
I get the sense you're a bit--motherly? (Apologies, mine is ENFJ, so there's a bias.) Somewhat caring/helpful/benign? Which I associate with 6 more than a 5 or 4. 
Both 5s and 4s have a tendency to be internally absorbed in their own matters. 6s, perhaps not to the same extreme. 
That's just at a glance, though. Idk.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> The manner in which you write suggests it to me, if not vaguely.
> You seem _slightly_ less detached from reality; less "academic", or science/logic-oriented, than one might normally express as.
> I get the sense you're a bit--motherly? (Apologies, mine is ENFJ, so there's a bias.) Somewhat caring/helpful/benign? Which I associate with 6 more than a 5 or 4.
> Both 5s and 4s have a tendency to be internally absorbed in their own matters. 6s, perhaps not to the same extreme.
> That's just at a glance, though. Idk.


I have always enjoyed reading, taking in knowledge, and obsessing over topics I am interested in. Kind of being an oddball since I was little, and needing to become an expert in my schtick, such as art, cryptids, prehistoric animals, animals, and other things. And a lot of social/interaction stuff doesn't come 100% naturally to me. I don't really become easily attached to people and struggle with connection. And am generally awkward around people and need time to detach. And taken a certain security in what I know. I do have a strong 9 fix though.

And the constantly preparing, but not wanting to experience I relate heavily. And putting a lot of emphasis on being perceived as competent. And I am kind of reluctant to become fully emotionally engaged with people I am not particularly close to, and it's like pulling teeth. There is rarely a moment when I'm not in the world of my head, picking things apart, trying to make sense of things. And I need to retreat to my mind's world and I wouldn't be able to keep sane without doing so.

And put a lot of pride in my academic achievements, and defining myself by them, but I know that may not be evident from vibe. I do have a 9-fix and possible a 2-fix so the 2 + 9, maybe the fe, can potentially look motherly. I guess that I generally struggle with emotions when they are pried out of me before I am ready for them to be.


----------



## miuliu

Hexcoder said:


> *Emotional? Over what?* What is there to *even* be emotional about? *Lol...*


Emotional = agressive emotionally painted language designed to get the upper hand trough offense instead of logical reasoning. 



> At most I am annoyed by your logic and getting tired of the typology community.


My point exactly. INTPs won't be angry unless you start digging under their feet. Which I am not doing to you. (if you were an INTP)



> T vs F is not "Logic vs Emotion" either. Ts aren't emotionless.


I'm talking about Ti-Ne-Si-Fe INTP. And they aren't emotionless, they are simply so vulnerable in that territory to a point where they avoid it as much as possible, or handle it awkwardly. You do neither.



> MBTI is a really shitty system in the first place btw, Enneagram and Socionics are far better.


In socionics you sound like EIE and socionics is just slightly altered Jung to be more "reality based", making it so overcrowded with data that becomes even more meaningless than MBTI. MBTI is closest to the source and thus more intuitive. Socionics (while useful for looking at MBTI from a new angle) went up it's own ass if you'll pardon my french.
And Enneagram doesn't care about your type, though there are correlations.



> MBTI is just vague, and the community is in complete disagreement as to what is even what with 0 way of proving a thing.


Scrapping a theory just because you can't pick your type, or because it's not based on massive consensus could easily wipe out 98% of all descriptions in psychology.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I have always enjoyed reading, taking in knowledge, and obsessing over topics I am interested in. Kind of being an oddball since I was little, and needing to become an expert in my schtick, such as art, animals, and other things. And a lot of social/interaction stuff doesn't come 100% naturally to me. I don't really become easily attached to people and struggle with connection. And am generally awkward around people and need time to detach. And taken a certain security in what I know. I do have a strong 9 fix though.
> 
> And put a lot of pride in my academic achievements, but I know that may not be evident from vibe. I do have a 9-fix and possible a 2-fix so the 2 + 9 can look fe/motherly.


Ah, that does sound 5ish. 
I'm used to NT-5s, which likely distorts the perception a little. 
Enneagram sites seem to associate certain NT traits with 5s, mistakenly so. It's interesting to see how other, less-stereoptyped variations play out. roud:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Ah, that does sound 5ish.
> I'm used to NT-5s, which likely distorts the perception a little.
> Enneagram sites seem to associate certain NT traits with 5s, mistakenly so. It's interesting to see how other, less-stereoptyped variations play out. roud:


I guess I am pretty 9ish and 9 disintegrates to 6 so I wouldn't be surprised if I have 6ish moments along with the 2 adding to that-- and while I mentioned I relate to the ways 5s channel anxiety, I have generalized anxiety disorder along with another more prominent diagnosis so I suppose that any of that seeping through could come across somewhat 6. I mean, there is stuff about that I attribute to 5 too and I suppose attributing diagnoses to enneatypes is me just stereotyping. xD


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ works
@Froody Blue Gem. Btw, what do you think of my variants?


----------



## Lunacik

bucolic said:


> xNFP for @*Hexcoder*
> 
> Actually maybe a "dark" ENFP.


Thanks for the laugh, but the only "dark" is my room I never come out of because I'm introverted and shut in as hell, to the point where it pisses my roommates off and offends people.



miuliu said:


> Scrapping a theory just because you can't pick your type, or because it's not based on massive consensus could easily wipe out 98% of all descriptions in psychology.


I'm already settled and know my type, I've known about typology since 6 years ago and have done my research. I'm here for fun, not because I'm uncertain. I really couldn't care less what anyone types me as (and I wouldn't trust the input of everyone here anyways because some don't really know me at all).

EIE, lmao
If only I had that kind of Fe...any more reasons?

[HR][/HR]

Convey - yes
Eugina - you don't vibe as such, but it's possible

Ninja'd--Crowbo, if you want input on IVs...you seem some combination of So and Sp to me.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Crowbo said:


> INFJ works
> @Froody Blue Gem. Btw, what do you think of my variants?


7w6 works pretty well for you, being that you are not quite as aggressive as an 8 winger might be or don't have the aggressive side.

I think that so/sx works well for you, being that you focus on your place in the group, want people to be happy, and are aware of the dynamics. The fact that you want to connect to people, sx makes sense second, and so-dom makes sense for you. Based on vibe before, I assumed so/sp but talking to you more, so/sx makes sense.


----------



## miuliu

Hexcoder said:


> EIE, lmao
> If only I had that kind of Fe...any more reasons?


I'm just guessing. I can't type you well enough from a few posts to eliminate all other types. 
People make elaborate personas online as a compensation. It takes more effort to see trough that.

I'm just saying I have much better chances of being able to eliminate one: INTP. It's still a guess like I said from the start, but a far better one.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I guess I am pretty 9ish and 9 disintegrates to 6 so I wouldn't be surprised if I have 6ish moments along with the 2 adding to that-- and while I mentioned I relate to the ways 5s channel anxiety, I have generalized anxiety disorder along with another more prominent diagnosis so I suppose that any of that seeping through could come across somewhat 6. I mean, there is stuff about that I attribute to 5 too and I suppose attributing diagnoses to enneatypes is me just stereotyping. xD


That would definitely alter your result. 
Frankly, 6s are portrayed as socially anxious anyway, which may affect how others perceive your type. (I'm not sure if that's the version you have, but it's under the umbrella.) 
Of course, if your main vice/holy idea is set on 5, then you're 5, regardless of how it looks. roud: Similar to how MBTI is established on function stacks, not letter type.

Does my enneatype seem to fit, from your perspective?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> That would definitely alter your result.
> Frankly, 6s are portrayed as socially anxious anyway, which may affect how others perceive your type. Of course, if your main vice/holy idea is set on 5, then you're 5, regardless of how it looks. :laugh:
> 
> Does my enneatype seem to fit, from your perspective?


The entire head triad has anxieties, but they have ways of channeling it. And I relate to 5s reading, learning, and accumulating useless knowledge out of a certain anxiety. With 6s, I think the anxiety is more generalized, and sometimes 6s are reactive with their anxieties. 

I'm not sure if I know you well enough to say for sure, 4 wing certainly makes sense over 2 wing, the way that you have shown that you creatively express yourself and seem to have more a 4 winger temperment. There are some ways it could make sense but I associate a certain aggression/ambition with 3s, I know this usually comes out in a more negative way with unhealthier varieties of the type and I haven't seen this, but I can see a healthy 3 core working, and having 5/9 in the mix would make it make sense.


----------



## Fohra

Are you asking me if I like the young blonde careless arrogant boss face who pretends to be busy while he’s actually out of business? @SirCanSir


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Froody Blue Gem said:


> The entire head triad has anxieties, but they have ways of channeling it. And I relate to 5s reading, learning, and accumulating useless knowledge out of a certain anxiety. With 6s, I think the anxiety is more generalized, and sometimes 6s are reactive with their anxieties.
> 
> I'm not sure if I know you well enough to say for sure, 4 wing certainly makes sense over 2 wing, the way that you have shown that you creatively express yourself and seem to have more a 4 winger temperment. There are some ways it could make sense but I associate a certain aggression/ambition with 3s, I know this usually comes out in a more negative way with unhealthier varieties of the type and I haven't seen this, but I can see a healthy 3 core working, and having 5/9 in the mix would make it make sense.


That's true, about the 6 anxiety generalization...at least from what little I've heard. Obviously, security is extremely important to them, whereas a 5 won't place as much weight on it. Rather, 5s desire deep accumulation, comprehension, and manipulation/management of knowledge. Life mastery, through education, tends to be the goal there. 

Also, I agree! I've noticed the flagrant attention-grabbing trope also. Haha. 
I do fervently desire personal success. BUT prefer to go about it in a manner that's respectful, beneficial, and reasonable. Hate conceit, drives me nuts.


----------



## Lunacik

Lol of all the threads I could waste my time on, I come to the 2 star "Give a new mistype to the person above me" thread the most...


----------



## Ocean Helm

EIE is a better fit than ESE.


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> EIE is a better fit than ESE.


Nooo, let me be my dual for a day, lmao


----------



## ReliK

I think I am an ISFP. For anyone who's passed my comments, does this seem correct? Thank you.


----------



## ReliK

Hexcoder said:


> Nooo, let me be my dual for a day, lmao


You seem more ENTP than INTP, to me.


----------



## SirCanSir

Ugly mug, havent seen enough , cant type, talk more about yourself.



Fohra said:


> Are you asking me if I like the young blonde careless arrogant boss face who pretends to be busy while he’s actually out of business? @SirCanSir


Dont worry, i act busier to get the fangirls off my back. Dont let that intimidate you.


----------



## Max

SirCanSir said:


> Ugly mug, havent seen enough , cant type, talk more about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry, i act busier to get the fangirls off my back. Dont let that intimidate you.


I type you... KOFTA 

Best quality version.


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP? Why not?


----------



## Max

w6? Idk. 

I agree mostly with 7, though.


----------



## Fohra

Ocean Helm said:


> Hexcoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes @ OH...although I want to say Sp/Sx, could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm almost certainly on the sx side although it can be a bit difficult to activate. The only argument for so seems to be that I do seem to be pretty aware of so things in a sense that I wouldn't call "blind".
> 
> I think I'm more 9 than 1 at this point too, but I definitely have a decently strong 1 wing that can activate in certain situations.
> @Fohra why don't you have ISxP in your profile? I know you want to.
Click to expand...

What else you know about me? Confess..
@Max ESTP perhaps


----------



## Lunacik

Can't tell


Fohra said:


> What else you know about me? Confess..
> @*Max* ESTP perhaps


Errr.....uhhh......?????....that you like Princess Mononoke? :shocked:


----------



## Fohra

Hexcoder said:


> Can't tell
> 
> 
> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else you know about me? Confess..
> @*Max* ESTP perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> Errr.....uhhh......?????....that you like Princess Mononoke? <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/shocked.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shocked" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I meant @Ocean Helm ! But if you know something, just say it.. NOW .. 

https://youtu.be/Bv_J0j9hr0E


----------



## SirCanSir

You used to like the zodiac and trying to find correlation between it and other systems a year ago. 

You were very reserved doing so and never gave out more than basic info about yourself, I think you try to process everything from the sidelines, you don't want to get involved directly but you want to be part of the fun.

You are usually casually absorbing info but never letting anyone know what you wanna do with it. Its a consistent pattern in your threads. The info you usually seek is probably feedback to wild ideas you conceive on spot and answering those is one of the main reasons you are here. 

As for energy you are not passive/havent seen you be, or too agreeable. Sometimes you are either a little reactive or just appearing to be so for fun reasons? Not sure about that one. 

P.s : well no Matter what you are or do, your zodiac exploration thread was fun to hang out at. Usually I see that word and walk away, but the samples and the way you constructed your research was fun to me, even if I never learned what you made out of it.


----------



## Firelily

Fohra said:


> Hexcoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell
> 
> 
> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else you know about me? Confess..
> @*Max* ESTP perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> Errr.....uhhh......?????....that you like Princess Mononoke? <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/shocked.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shocked" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant @Ocean Helm ! But if you know something, just say it.. NOW ..
> 
> https://youtu.be/Bv_J0j9hr0E
Click to expand...

I know something about you 🙂 

I hope ur doing ok 

Infp maybe ??


----------



## Ocean Helm

I can see the argument for any NP type but INFP would be my top guess @Firelily

479 seems good too.

@Fohra just vibes, that's all.


----------



## Fohra

@Ocean Helm INTP

@Firelily I’m doing fine, thanks. How about you? And what would an ENFP Kiwi know about me? Tell me.. I’m staring at you..


----------



## Firelily

Fohra said:


> @Ocean Helm INTP
> 
> @Firelily I’m doing fine, thanks. How about you? And what would an ENFP Kiwi know about me? Tell me.. I’m staring at you..


i really dont know much other than what you were like back in skype days 

i think infp ??


----------



## Crowbo

perhaps XD


----------



## Fohra

Entp


----------



## Fohra

Firelily said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ocean Helm INTP
> 
> @Firelily I’m doing fine, thanks. How about you? And what would an ENFP Kiwi know about me? Tell me.. I’m staring at you..
> 
> 
> 
> i really dont know much other than what you were like back in skype days
> 
> i think infp ??
Click to expand...

I’ve never had a Skype account because simply It’s banned where I live.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Firelily

Fohra said:


> I’ve never had a Skype account because simply It’s banned where I live.


hahah omg It must be someone else i'm thinking of. Thats so funny. :laughing:


i think above ^^ is a secret spy sent to earth to take notes on imperfect life forms.


----------



## SirCanSir

Yes, either that or 749 I think is good. 
Definitely Sx/sp

Potentially ENFP, idk not sure about your E/I but I weigh on E.


----------



## bastet

Why should everyone have a type?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

A question like that is very out of the box, suggesting an N user, either ne auxiliary or ne dom. Questioning things rather than blindly following. And that seems like a ti-line of logic so INTP is accurate in my book.

Well, everyone having a type gets problematic when we go by stereotypes and try to fit people into perfect little boxes. We are more than our types and some people may fit more solidly into a type than others. But typology and the systems can indeed be fun and help to understand people.


----------



## bastet

I personnaly recognize myself in 2 types and it's fine. The aim is to understand people, if you do you don't need to know his/her type


----------



## SirCanSir

bastet said:


> I personnaly recognize myself in 2 types and it's fine. The aim is to understand people, if you do you don't need to know his/her type



Thats my mindset 1 year ago, give it some time, it will absorb you too. Its a game you cant stop playing once you learn how to.


----------



## Fohra

Hexcoder said:


> Can't tell
> 
> Errr.....uhhh......?????....that you like Princess Mononoke? :shocked:


That’s me in the avatar! How about you? Who’s that man in your avatar? 

P.s. I’m trying to talk to you instead of friending you randomly~


----------



## Reila

No idea. ISFP, maybe, because you have an ISFP in your avatar.


bastet said:


> I personnaly recognize myself in 2 types and it's fine.


You can recognize yourself in the 16 types if you want, but you still only have one.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ISFP is correct. Accurately typed. c:


----------



## Crowbo

I believe so, Froods


----------



## Fohra

ENTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sure unknown works : ) I think you prefer it that way?


----------



## Fohra

Convey said:


> Sure unknown works : ) I think you prefer it that way?


You made my night! How about you? Are you content with your type so far?


----------



## Suntide

Convey- yes!
Fohra- ISxP?


----------



## SirCanSir

Jotaro is ISTP you faker 

I don't know you well but if you are the same Jolene guy I agree with something ExFx related based on your content. 

I'll have you know JoJo fans have a special place in my heart. Especially those who use Jolene as an avatar. They recognize the hotness in both character and aesthetics.


----------



## Eu_citzen

ENTP seems accurate.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I would definitely say INTJ/ni te seems accurate. Sx-dom/ sx/sp makes sense too based on interaction style. I'd say accurately typed.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fohra said:


> You made my night! How about you? Are you content with your type so far?


Glad I could help *grins* So, far? What type would you suggest for me Fohra?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP seems a good match


----------



## Fohra

Convey said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made my night! How about you? Are you content with your type so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help *grins* So, far? What type would you suggest for me Fohra?
Click to expand...

The energetic playful sexy type?


----------



## Fohra

@Azure Dreamer Are you an ENFJ?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fohra said:


> The energetic playful sexy type?


 : ) Answering a question with a question hmmmm and did it in a complementary playful way. h: 
Sometimes

Unknown looks good for now.


----------



## SirCanSir

Nice butt/waist eh.. i mean looks Se dom to me.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fohra said:


> @Azure Dreamer Are you an ENFJ?


It's a possibility. I tend to go with my Big 5 score which has remained very consistent over the years and supposedly translates to ENFJ. Is there something you think it would be more likely to be? I am more than willing to answer any questions of course. roud:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## SirCanSir

Probably, are you the one in that gif? 




Convey said:


> *shrugs on above*
> *smirks* Does Fohra have you questioning which one? h:


Nah havent seen anything of her to question that.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

My my...All Fohra has to do is state a case to the contrary and you may be swayed? h: Shame on you lol


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ESTP, very fitting, very right. Fitting to the infinite amount possible.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Infinite : D May, I ask why that word? *grins*


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Convey said:


> Infinite : D May, I ask why that word? *grins*


Well, because I am not sure of an alternate type, the dichotomies fit well, and the functions. And you don't strike me as an I. And based on posts it seems about correct

The probability of say ti getting replaced with fi, or your inferior function getting switched around, is probability that of a fish successfully riding a bicycle to the local convenience store in order to find a fallout shelter within the area so he can snack on whatever has been sitting there and preserved for the last 50 or so years. Which is probably a lot of candies and crackers that aren't good for anyone to munch on but if it tastes good, why not indulge?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Shepu.u in space?

I'm somewhat skeptical of the logistics.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Froody Blue Gem said:


> Well, because I am not sure of an alternate type, the dichotomies fit well, and the functions. And you don't strike me as an I. And based on posts it seems about correct
> 
> The probability of say ti getting replaced with fi, or your inferior function getting switched around, is probability that of a fish successfully riding a bicycle to the local convenience store in order to find a fallout shelter within the area so he can snack on whatever has been sitting there and preserved for the last 50 or so years. Which is probably a lot of candies and crackers that aren't good for anyone to munch on but if it tastes good, why not indulge?


Above....umm not sure.

:laughing: Nice! I was just curious since, we have not interacted a whole lot. People have suggested variations of EXXP a lot *smirks* Most that were on the fence of ESxP changed their mind later. Assumption of Emulation?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Convey said:


> Above....umm not sure.
> 
> :laughing: Nice! I was just curious since, we have not interacted a whole lot. People have suggested variations of EXXP a lot *smirks* Most that were on the fence of ESxP changed their mind later. Assumption of Emulation?


I guess just based on vibe and what I've seen of you/posts, and the little interaction we've had, I get get impression.


----------



## Crowbo

Sharp as a NiFe


----------



## SirCanSir

Type : Crowbo 



Convey said:


> My my...All Fohra has to do is state a case to the contrary and you may be swayed? h: Shame on you lol


Lol what?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> Lol what?


Exactly


----------



## SirCanSir

Convey said:


> Exactly


give me an explanation hun, i didnt get the joke.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> give me an explanation hun, i didnt get the joke.


*sighs* You insinuated Se and not ESTP lol only because, no statement was made otherwise. I am sleep deprived lol ignore me.


----------



## UltimaRatio

Yes, artistic ESTP


SirCanSir is copy of Crowbo, so probably ENTP.

BenevolentBitterBleeding, your avatar seems to be a sextoy the neolithic period , so probably (Se) in your stack.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

intj with that succinct explanation.


----------



## UltimaRatio

Froody Blue Gem, with a Social Justice Warrior sheep on the moon... Why not a unicorn propulses with pink farts through a stargate...

So yes INFJ seems good.


You can have fun with Azur Dreamer...


----------



## SirCanSir

Bruh calling me a copy, my pseudo 4 is triggered. Not sure about the above, he vibes like a pretentious NT atleast.

Maybe INTP because of the tangles he made.


----------



## UltimaRatio

SirCanSir said:


> Bruh calling me a copy, my pseudo 4 is triggered.


Haha, seen from afar, your style is similar. No offense.


----------



## Ashes4719

UltimaRatio said:


> Haha, seen from afar, your style is similar. No offense.





UltimaRatio said:


> Froody Blue Gem, with a Social Sustice Warrior sheep on the moon... *Why not a unicorn propulses with pink farts through a stargate... *


Hahaha! I think you have the correct personality type @UltimRatio. INTJ seems to fit you very well. 



SirCanSir said:


> *Bruh calling me a copy, my pseudo 4 is triggered.* Not sure about the above, he vibes like a pretentious NT atleast.
> 
> Maybe INTP because of the tangles he made.


HAHA! I am so happy I joined this site. The back and forth is amazing. :laughing:


----------



## ReasonforTreason

You could be INFP I think. But I'm not really sure of my type either, though most of the time I get INFP on the test.


----------



## TemP14y3R

Now you can be sure of your type. INFP


----------



## Crowbo

perhaps


----------



## brightflashes

Probably.


----------



## bucolic

Oh sure, she'll cure the plague when you're looking, but the moment your back is turned: rabies. 

INTJ.


----------



## Fohra

It could be


----------



## Fohra

Convey said:


> Aww another kitty, I do like them. Esp the type in your avvy. INXX
> 
> 
> 
> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound ESTP.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually sound like a sweet southern chick... But, "sound" ESTP has not been on the list of things I have been called *grins*
Click to expand...

Is this an indirect invitation to Voice Call you? I’m in.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> You used to like the zodiac and trying to find correlation between it and other systems a year ago.
> 
> You were very reserved doing so and never gave out more than basic info about yourself, I think you try to process everything from the sidelines, you don't want to get involved directly but you want to be part of the fun.
> 
> You are usually casually absorbing info but never letting anyone know what you wanna do with it. Its a consistent pattern in your threads. The info you usually seek is probably feedback to wild ideas you conceive on spot and answering those is one of the main reasons you are here.
> 
> As for energy you are not passive/havent seen you be, or too agreeable. Sometimes you are either a little reactive or just appearing to be so for fun reasons? Not sure about that one.
> 
> P.s : well no Matter what you are or do, your zodiac exploration thread was fun to hang out at. Usually I see that word and walk away, but the samples and the way you constructed your research was fun to me, even if I never learned what you made out of it.


I think what she is saying is....I get it


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> You used to like the zodiac and trying to find correlation between it and other systems a year ago.
> 
> You were very reserved doing so and never gave out more than basic info about yourself, I think you try to process everything from the sidelines, you don't want to get involved directly but you want to be part of the fun.
> 
> You are usually casually absorbing info but never letting anyone know what you wanna do with it. Its a consistent pattern in your threads. The info you usually seek is probably feedback to wild ideas you conceive on spot and answering those is one of the main reasons you are here.
> 
> As for energy you are not passive/havent seen you be, or too agreeable. Sometimes you are either a little reactive or just appearing to be so for fun reasons? Not sure about that one.
> 
> P.s : well no Matter what you are or do, your zodiac exploration thread was fun to hang out at. Usually I see that word and walk away, but the samples and the way you constructed your research was fun to me, even if I never learned what you made out of it.


P.S. Zodiac profiling is similar but different to some.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fohra said:


> Is this an indirect invitation to Voice Call you? I’m in.


 I did remove a whole paragraph to a previous response.... Are you hitting on me? *devilish grin* I think that would disappoint some and others not so much.....


----------



## Fohra

Convey said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an indirect invitation to Voice Call you? I’m in.
> 
> 
> 
> I did remove a whole paragraph to a previous response.... Are you hitting on me? *devilish grin* I think that would disappoint some and others not so much.....
Click to expand...

What did you remove?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fohra said:


> What did you remove?


It is a secret~ just like you answering when I ask a question... :wink:


----------



## Fohra

Convey said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you remove?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a secret~ just like you answering when I ask a question... <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I like VC and was thinking of group VC with anyone who wants to join. Does this answer your question?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Unanswered.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

For the above, I recognize the name but, I can not recall your post history. You changed your avvy recently and type?



Fohra said:


> I like VC and was thinking of group VC with anyone who wants to join. Does this answer your question?


I was teasing h: But, thanks for answering. I would VC but, my kitty likes tearing up my headphone sets. All of the ones I have with a mic only have sound coming out of one side and the mic does not work. I may buy another set eventually.

All I said in the paragraph was basically ~ An assumption/direction on your type by your thread topics and your responses *grins*


----------



## Crowbo

Fohra said:


> I like VC and was thinking of group VC with anyone who wants to join. Does this answer your question?


I'd love to VC! Got Discord?
@ENIGMA2019 Electric type nails it! Oh wait, wrong typology :laughing: Yeep


----------



## Max

Obviously.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possibly..


----------



## Max

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Possibly..


Yeah, you seem typed right and cool sig pic btw.


----------



## HIX

kind of a weird thread since we're all guessing based on ....... 


Anyway, sure, he's accurately typed


----------



## UltimaRatio

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Don't you have to snap their neck before you can cook them? *smirks*


Ho, reading this _very interesting_ conversation I thought that STPs use automatic rifles or medieval axes to kill their chickens. The all with a military camouflage. In case the chicken see you and flies away.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

UltimaRatio said:


> Ho, reading this _very interesting_ conversation I thought that STPs use automatic rifles or medieval axes to kill their chickens. The all with a military camouflage. In case the chicken see you and flies away.


Chickens flying? Strange... *smirks* How do they make it off the ground?


----------



## UltimaRatio

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Chickens flying? Strange... *smirks* How do they make it off the ground?


That's a stupid question, they make a plane.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

UltimaRatio said:


> That's a stupid question, they make a plane.


----------



## Lunacik

Yep



ENIGMA2019 said:


>


Lol that's my reaction when random guys are nasty perverts.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Boy, I'll say!


----------



## Lunacik

yes


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Gay is your type



ENIGMA2019 said:


> Nope, I am all about efficient and less messy. Not really into taking off heads. Broken bones or bullet wounds... I am your girl :tongue:


Still messy and slow, headless.


----------



## Lunacik

Xool Xecutioner said:


> Gay is your type


Sorry, only half right.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Hexcoder said:


> Sorry, only half right.


F***


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Seems like it.


----------



## Ronney

Yeah seems right.


----------



## Firelily

ESTP for you :tongue:


----------



## Miss Bingley

479 seems xNFP-esque


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Unknown works


----------



## Morpheu

Do you like to spend your life into "What Are You Listening Right Now Post"?

Lol, just kidding, yep, your taste for music and posts sounds like ESTP


----------



## SirCanSir

It's possible though idk about INTP and 4 core combination.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I am not sure I know you well enough to confirm your type Sir *smirks*



Morpheu said:


> Do you like to spend your life into "What Are You Listening Right Now Post"?
> 
> Lol, just kidding, yep, your taste for music and posts sounds like ESTP


Actually, yes, It keeps me out of trouble and I love music :tongue:


----------



## Morpheu

@SirCanSir

I think I actually mistyped myself in Enneagram, realized that some time ago when I noticed that every time I feel insecure I seek our for knowledge, so it could be the opposite, 5w4. 

But answering that made myself the "person above" again. Also it made me the person below too, lol. I was confused but your post rank made me sure that you're ENTP.


----------



## ReliK

200 posts since _2014_, sig talks about the _'truth'_ identifies as 5w4, and recent posts surround inferior Fe issues. INTP it is. 


_My_ Turn


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hmm I have signatures turned off. I am not sure what yours is. I never pay attention to post count.

I am still on the fence about placing a type on you. I do enjoy your posts. I can not say that about most lol


----------



## Wisteria

You really don't seem like a Thinking type


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> You really don't seem like a Thinking type


Do tell : )


@Elwinz I know I hurt your feels but, quit being creepy. The liking things you assume have a negative connotation towards me is transparent.


----------



## Queen Talia

Yes, of course


----------



## Elwinz

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Do tell : )
> 
> 
> @Elwinz I know I hurt your feels but, quit being creepy. The liking things you assume have a negative connotation towards me is transparent.




You can not hurt my feels and i am not being creepy. I agreed so thanked. I do not know any drama seeking ESTP who tells people how to live their lives. ENFJ. Enneagram is correct.


----------



## Queen Talia

Elwinz said:


> You can not hurt my feels and i am not being creepy. I agreed so thanked. I do not know any drama seeking ESTP who tells people how to live their lives. ENFJ. Enneagram is correct.


Why can't an ESTP seek drama? Anyone can seek drama. Fml.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Elwinz said:


> You can not hurt my feels and i am not being creepy. I agreed so thanked. I do not know any drama seeking ESTP who tells people how to live their lives. ENFJ. Enneagram is correct.


Awww *smirks* I could careless how you live your life. Your lack of typing anyone accurately has been apparent for a very long time. *hugs*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Why can't an ESTP seek drama? Anyone can seek drama. Fml.


Because! He said so. *grins* Even his type seeks drama.


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Because! He said so. *grins* Even his type seeks drama.


Of course, how could I forget. Guess I should get in the dumb SJ corner right? LOL


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Of course, how could I forget. Guess I should get in the dumb SJ corner right? LOL


<-------- I am already in the corner h:*whispers* You think he is SJ?


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

This thread is a mess.


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> *whispers* You think he is SJ?


Idk, I do however think he's fucking dumb and ignorant. Could be unhealthy high Si that is causing him to believe that if he hasn't personally seen it, it can't exist.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Idk, I do however think he's fucking dumb and ignorant. Could be unhealthy high Si that is causing him to believe that if he hasn't personally seen it, it can't exist.


We must not derail the thread opcorn: This is considered drama *smirks*


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> We must not derail the thread opcorn:


Of course not, so to answer the thread:
You and him are both accurately typed


----------



## Wisteria

I don't know Tiger very well, from what i'm seeing I could see xxTJ



ENIGMA2019 said:


> Do tell : )
> 
> @Elwinz I know I hurt your feels but, quit being creepy. The liking things you assume have a negative connotation towards me is transparent.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Idk you just don't. I've never seen you talk about anything factual and you interact very warmly and even flirtatiously with other forum members. Your response to Elwinz is about how you hurt his feelings and saying he has a negative tone, not "thats illogical and you're being irrational" or something like that.


----------



## Queen Talia

Bad Bunny said:


> I don't know Tiger very well, from what i'm seeing I could see xxTJ
> 
> 
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Idk you just don't. I've never seen you talk about anything factual and you interact very warmly and even flirtatiously with other forum members. Your response to Elwinz is about how you hurt his feelings and saying he has a negative tone, not "thats illogical and you're being irrational" or something like that.


ESxPs in general are known for being flirty so doesn't rule out ESTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> I don't know Tiger very well, from what i'm seeing I could see xxTJ
> 
> 
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Idk you just don't. I've never seen you talk about anything factual and you interact very warmly and even flirtatiously with other forum members. Your response to Elwinz is about how you hurt his feelings and saying he has a negative tone, not "thats illogical and you're being irrational" or something like that.


I do play around a lot *grins* My verbiage is intentional in this instance.


----------



## Figure

*Temporary Thread Closure for moderator review. 
*
Please note Forum Rule 11 below. Inflammatory and typist comments violate this rule. Any additional remarks of this nature on this thread or elsewhere will result in moderator review. *

*The thread will be reopened after review. *

*


> 11. No Discriminatory Remarks
> Discriminatory remarks are unacceptable. This includes racism, sexism, offensive remarks about (or against) religion* or gender identity, physical attributes (size, height, etc.), and homophobic remarks. We also prohibit typism: We will not tolerate broad generalizations and/or individual attacks that are meant to degrade by personality type. (Joking is acceptable; but if a member asks that a particular line of joking stop and it persists anyway, staff will take corrective action.)
> 
> Definition typism (adj. n.):
> 
> 1. A pejorative where a person is denied a service or opportunity based on their personality type.
> 2. A form of discrimination and an attempt to explain, validate and excuse their negative behavior.
> 3. Assigning negative or insulting stereotypes based on typology with little to no verification.
> 
> * - This refers specifically to insults or degradation against groups or specific members of any religion or non-believers (or those who do not subscribe to any label). This rule does not apply to the ideas of any religion or non-belief; and as such, debating with or even speaking against those ideas is fair game.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> ESxPs in general are known for being flirty so doesn't rule out ESTP


Very true! Unintentionally... I don't think I am flirty... *shrugs*


----------



## Wisteria

Omg this page :blushed:


----------



## Morpheu

Don't mind me passing by, I'm just having fun watching the chaos lol


----------



## Wisteria

That's what happens when you put two ESTPs together imao

INTx for you morpheu


----------



## shazam

tiger greengrass said:


> Actually it is very deep when you start to explore all the typological branches
> 
> Also, yes shazam is typed correctly


but how do you know... you can't be a wizard as much as you'd like to be. you're human, it's ok.... let me hu9 you


----------



## shazam

Bad Bunny said:


> Omg this page :blushed:


let me... turn that for you :shocked:

om9 I'm a fuckin 9enius somebody clap!!!


----------



## Queen Talia

shazam said:


> but how do you know... you can't be a wizard as much as you'd like to be. you're human, it's ok.... let me hu9 you


I'm a witch, not a wizard. And I'm basically the oracle of typology - I know.
Anyway, now that I have done a good deed for you, it would be lovely if you would be so generous as to pay me the same respect.


----------



## Morpheu

shazam said:


> but how do you know... you can't be a wizard as much as you'd like to be. you're human, it's ok.... let me hu9 you


Man, could you explain why you put all these 9s in your phrases? I can't understand any shit you say lol XD


----------



## Morpheu

Do you guys mind if I comment on any interesting thing that I notice here? I'm trying to escape my college homework


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> Haha no I prefer to call it not overthinking things, like the occams razor explanation. MBTI isn't that deep or complex, it's the opposite.


Your second mistake. MBTI. Have fun bunny ; P


----------



## Queen Talia

Morpheu said:


> Do you guys mind if I comment on any interesting thing that I notice here? I'm trying to escape my college homework


Do what I do, and don't do the homework.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Morpheu said:


> Do you guys mind if I comment on any interesting thing that I notice here? I'm trying to escape my college homework


Please! Entertain us with something logical.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Morpheu said:


> Man, could you explain why you put all these 9s in your phrases? I can't understand any shit you say lol XD


His G button is broken.


----------



## Morpheu

@shazam already understood. You change G for 9.

I will not even ask you why. This shit is fun


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Actually it is very deep when you start to explore all the typological branches
> 
> Also, yes shazam is typed correctly


Easy...Bunny is skittish.


----------



## Wisteria

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Your second mistake. MBTI. Have fun bunny ; P


OK then.. you're not Ti aux either! :3


----------



## shazam

Morpheu said:


> @shazam already understood. You change G for 9.
> 
> I will not even ask you why. This shit is fun


my shits broke :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> Omg this page :blushed:


What was your name(s) before? Being a member since 2015...something should strike my memory.


----------



## Queen Talia

Bad Bunny said:


> OK then.. you're not Ti aux either! :3


I mean she is but ok. 
You're typed correctly, stay on topic plz bunny.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> OK then.. you're not Ti aux either! :3


I know. I am ABCD *grins*


----------



## Morpheu

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Please! Entertain us with something logical.


Just for you:

My signature is a joke about the Liar's Paradox.

"I'm telling you the truth, the first sentence is a lie"


----------



## Morpheu

tiger greengrass said:


> That's mistress to you


Sorry... I forgot lol.

...

MISTRESS! MISTRESS!


----------



## shazam

Bad Bunny said:


> Morpheu your avy looks like an intj caricature
> 
> 
> 
> I was last typed as ISFJ


isfj... now 9et in my van


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> Morpheu your avy looks like an intj caricature
> 
> 
> 
> I was last typed as ISFJ


Now I get it, you can not type yourself and assume you can others : ) I have been ESTP since day one..for the exception of fucking around and did xNTJ once.


----------



## Wisteria

shazam said:


> :smug::smug::smug::smug::laughing:


What's so funny? Do I even want to know what thoughts are behind that post?? Lol


----------



## Queen Talia

Morpheu said:


> Sorry... I forgot lol.
> 
> ...
> 
> MISTRESS! MISTRESS!


Well done, you've also made it to my inner circle


----------



## Wisteria

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Now I get it, you can not type yourself and assume you can others : ) I have been ESTP since day one..for the exception of fucking around and did xNTJ once.


It's because my J/P score is very 50-50. But you can disagree all you want, take it or leave it I guess


----------



## ENIGMA2019

shazam said:


> isfj... now 9et in my van


There are so many things wrong with this statement lol


----------



## Morpheu

Bad Bunny said:


> Morpheu your avy looks like an intj caricature


What is avy? 



Bad Bunny said:


> I was last typed as ISFJ


My condolences


----------



## Queen Talia

Bad Bunny said:


> It's because my J/P score is very 50-50. But you can disagree all you want, take it or leave it I guess


Hop aboard the function train


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> It's because my J/P score is very 50-50. But you can disagree all you want, take it or leave it I guess


Eh I do not care either way. Were you not also listed as male prior?


----------



## Morpheu

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Now I get it, you can not type yourself and assume you can others : ) I have been ESTP since day one..for the exception of fucking around and did xNTJ once.


Savage mode: on


----------



## Wisteria

Morpheu said:


> What is avy?


Avatar





> My condolences


:angry:


----------



## shazam

Bad Bunny said:


> What's so funny? Do I even want to know what thoughts are behind that post?? Lol


you absolutely do but i'm a fuckin9 9entleman :gentleman: rarr


----------



## shazam

tiger greengrass said:


> Hop aboard the function train


it's a lie!!! the best plans are the ones that chan9e!!!!


----------



## Wisteria

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Eh I do not care either way. Were you not also listed as male prior?


What now you're saying I'm trans?? Imao this is ridiculous, I've never edited my gender.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bad Bunny said:


> What's so funny? Do I even want to know what thoughts are behind that post?? Lol


Nope very lacking Se, Ti, Fe, and Ni.... Can you not see it in his responses? He is ISFJ himself ..wait ISFP h:


----------



## Queen Talia

Bad Bunny said:


> What now you're saying I'm trans?? Imao this is ridiculous, I've never edited my gender.


Please don't be so offensive, what's wrong with being trans?


----------



## shazam

ENIGMA2019 said:


> There are so many things wrong with this statement lol


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Morpheu said:


> Savage mode: on


Not yet...wait for it


----------



## Wisteria

shazam said:


> you absolutely do but i'm a fuckin9 9entleman :gentleman: rarr


A gentleman doesn't take a girl into his van


----------



## shazam

ENIGMA2019 said:


> We have had sex??? I think I would remember those calves *grins* Even motorcycle sex would be hot. The underlined is what my ex ENTJ has said lmao


he's ri9ht, we should :laughing:


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Bad Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Enigma now they think im a man :c
> 
> 
> 
> Now they think I am not a thinker...no wait...the ones that know me, know better ; ) Sorry
Click to expand...

We all know you’re the biggest feeler of the lot 😛


----------



## SilentScream

Sensational said:


> Yes to INTP for above
> 
> I really do not think Enigma comes off as Fs especially ENFJ
> 
> If anything outside ESTP she would make more sense as ESTJ, or ENTJ (no I do not think she is those but closest to how she would come off outside of an ESTP).
> 
> But people that want to passive aggressively like, should know that plenty of forum regulars see the transparency in a few clicks and also talk among themselves in DM of the nasty behavior of a few and question these users types too! So the door swings both ways. Its just that many forum regulars are not into ganging up on said individuals with their clicks to put the people on blast. Until now, because it needs to be called out! So hopefully the clicks can just reside in their separate domains happy among themselves!
> 
> While I am friends with Enigma, I have remained neutral and stayed in my lane. But it is pretty petty and bully and clicky like at this point, ya all are not fooling people! Be fucken nice! If you are so awesome in your lives than you should have no reason to go and gang up on forum members outside your crew!


You're fucking kidding me right? You do realize that you're being manipulated into coming to Enigma's defense like she used to do to me every single fucking time she got herself into trouble on the forum, or created trouble on the forum. 

This is a "is the person accurately typed thread" and she was given an opinion on that given the context of this thread which eventually led to Tiger white knighting for Enigma and now you're doing the same because she called you in from another thread to "come see" what's happening in this thread. 

I know you two are close and Elwinz and Jenny are my friends as well. You guys gang the fuck up on Elwinz while giving into your paranoia about what's going on and now you're acting like you lot are being ganged up on when Elwinz made one post and left the thread while Enigma has been bitching about him calling her an ENFJ for almost three hours now. 

I know both of you are 6's and 6's tend to be both passive aggressive as well as project what they themselves do onto others. 

I like you and Enigma both, but there was a falling out with her and just because I'm friends with someone that Enigma has been mean-spirited towards in this thread (and I agree with his assessment of her type) does not mean that this is some sort of conspiracy to gang up on you lot when you are literally now doing the same fucking thing. In case you guys cook up some conspiracy about me coming in here to defend my friend, then fine whatever. I don't like people ganging up on someone and then pretend that they're not dong it. He thanked a fucking post and that's what this shitstorm has been about. 

We're all in our 30's now. The two of you are in your 40s with children.

This isn't high school. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sensational said:


> Yes to INTP for above
> 
> I really do not think Enigma comes off as Fs especially ENFJ
> 
> If anything outside ESTP she would make more sense as ESTJ, or ENTJ (no I do not think she is those but closest to how she would come off outside of an ESTP).
> 
> But people that want to passive aggressively like, should know that plenty of forum regulars see the transparency in a few clicks and also talk among themselves in DM of the nasty behavior of a few and question these users types too! So the door swings both ways. Its just that many forum regulars are not into ganging up on said individuals with their clicks to put the people on blast. Until now, because it needs to be called out! So hopefully the clicks can just reside in their separate domains happy among themselves!
> 
> While I am friends with Enigma, I have remained neutral and stayed in my lane. But it is pretty petty and bully and clicky like at this point, ya all are not fooling people! Be fucken nice! If you are so awesome in your lives than you should have no reason to go and gang up on forum members outside your crew!












Some are still into their circle jerks. I will play nice...for now.


----------



## Morpheu

Bad Bunny said:


> Thanks Enigma now they think I'm a man :c


Hahaha, sorry, if I only knew before you would take it so seriously I would have been more careful. 

But now, jokes apart.

I think we all think you are a woman. We cannot really know it for sure, I can be a woman too. But the fact is that in my opinion, you should not take it so seriously. Like Tiger said,this is something trivial. Your avatar has nothing to do with being a man or woman. It does not really matter. When I talk with any of you I don't think on the gender. The person behind the avatar. It's like, just someone from somewhere and as long as we are having some fun and learning some new shit. Then that's okay for me.


----------



## Queen Talia

Jawz said:


> Sensational said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to INTP for above
> 
> I really do not think Enigma comes off as Fs especially ENFJ
> 
> If anything outside ESTP she would make more sense as ESTJ, or ENTJ (no I do not think she is those but closest to how she would come off outside of an ESTP).
> 
> But people that want to passive aggressively like, should know that plenty of forum regulars see the transparency in a few clicks and also talk among themselves in DM of the nasty behavior of a few and question these users types too! So the door swings both ways. Its just that many forum regulars are not into ganging up on said individuals with their clicks to put the people on blast. Until now, because it needs to be called out! So hopefully the clicks can just reside in their separate domains happy among themselves!
> 
> While I am friends with Enigma, I have remained neutral and stayed in my lane. But it is pretty petty and bully and clicky like at this point, ya all are not fooling people! Be fucken nice! If you are so awesome in your lives than you should have no reason to go and gang up on forum members outside your crew!
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking kidding me right? You do realize that you're being manipulated into coming to Enigma's defense like she used to do to me every single fucking time she got herself into trouble on the forum, or created trouble on the forum.
> 
> This is a "is the person accurately typed thread" and she was given an opinion on that given the context of this thread which eventually led to Tiger white knighting for Enigma and now you're doing the same because she called you in from another thread to "come see" what's happening in this thread.
> 
> I know you two are close and Elwinz and Jenny are my friends as well. You guys gang the fuck up on Elwinz while giving into your paranoia about what's going on and now you're acting like you lot are being ganged up on when Elwinz made one post and left the thread while Enigma has been bitching about him calling her an ENFJ for almost three hours now.
> 
> I know both of you are 6's and 6's tend to be both passive aggressive as well as project what they themselves do onto others.
> 
> I like you and Enigma both, but there was a falling out with her and just because I'm friends with someone that Enigma has been mean-spirited towards in this thread (and I agree with his assessment of her type) does not mean that this is some sort of conspiracy to gang up on you lot when you are literally now doing the same fucking thing.
> 
> We're all in our 30's now. The two of you are in your 40s with children.
> 
> This isn't high school. Grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...

I’m not white knighting anyone. Why would I do such a thing?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> We all know you’re the biggest feeler of the lot &#55357;&#56859;


I am so am and what did I tell you...look below. Man I wish I would have placed a money bet on it.


----------



## SilentScream

tiger greengrass said:


> I’m not white knighting anyone. Why would I do such a thing?


Yah, totally not white-knighting at all. You got a fucking infraction for directly insulting Elwinz for no reason at all. 

It would have been so much better for you to just accept it instead of denying it now.


----------



## shazam

Bad Bunny said:


> Thanks Enigma now they think im a man :c


aw i want to put a propeller hat on your head and call you jellybean


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Jawz said:


> You're fucking kidding me right? You do realize that you're being manipulated into coming to Enigma's defense like she used to do to me every single fucking time she got herself into trouble on the forum, or created trouble on the forum.
> 
> This is a "is the person accurately typed thread" and she was given an opinion on that given the context of this thread which eventually led to Tiger white knighting for Enigma and now you're doing the same because she called you in from another thread to "come see" what's happening in this thread.
> 
> I know you two are close and Elwinz and Jenny are my friends as well. You guys gang the fuck up on Elwinz while giving into your paranoia about what's going on and now you're acting like you lot are being ganged up on when Elwinz made one post and left the thread while Enigma has been bitching about him calling her an ENFJ for almost three hours now.
> 
> I know both of you are 6's and 6's tend to be both passive aggressive as well as project what they themselves do onto others.
> 
> I like you and Enigma both, but there was a falling out with her and just because I'm friends with someone that Enigma has been mean-spirited towards in this thread (and I agree with his assessment of her type) does not mean that this is some sort of conspiracy to gang up on you lot when you are literally now doing the same fucking thing. In case you guys cook up some conspiracy about me coming in here to defend my friend, then fine whatever. I don't like people ganging up on someone and then pretend that they're not dong it. He thanked a fucking post and that's what this shitstorm has been about.
> 
> We're all in our 30's now. The two of you are in your 40s with children.
> 
> This isn't high school. Grow the fuck up.


lmao Really, you are so fucking predictable. This is exactly the reason I have no interest in conversing with you. If it is not in a timely manner, I am a bad person. Now, you attack Sensational for no reason? Dude, I never needed you to defend me. I am self-sufficient unlike you. That you are triggered by her post means? 

P.S. Yes you Elwzin, Jenny and Tyche circle jerking is apparent.  Is he not a grown man? Hmmm talk about highschool shit


----------



## SilentScream

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Some are still into their circle jerks. I will play nice...for now.


Are you really that unaware of your own behavior?


----------



## Elwinz

Jawz know his type



Sensational said:


> Yes to INTP for above
> 
> I really do not think Enigma comes off as Fs especially ENFJ
> 
> If anything outside ESTP she would make more sense as ESTJ, or ENTJ (no I do not think she is those but closest to how she would come off outside of an ESTP).
> 
> But people that want to passive aggressively like, should know that plenty of forum regulars see the transparency in a few clicks and also talk among themselves in DM of the nasty behavior of a few and question these users types too! So the door swings both ways. Its just that many forum regulars are not into ganging up on said individuals with their clicks to put the people on blast. Until now, because it needs to be called out! So hopefully the clicks can just reside in their separate domains happy among themselves!
> 
> While I am friends with Enigma, I have remained neutral and stayed in my lane. But it is pretty petty and bully and clicky like at this point, ya all are not fooling people! Be fucken nice! If you are so awesome in your lives than you should have no reason to go and gang up on forum members outside your crew!



You are clearly directing that to me so i am gonna respond.
I can have my opinion and I disagree with her being a T. She overreact like F type to me. I Thanked ONE post by Red Panda which was negative towards here about 5 weeks ago. Which ended up with me getting almost instantly kicked from discord server where she did have mod powers. That is not very T to me. 
This is second time i thanked posted she didn't like. Got summoned. Just because of thanking a post. It is not passive aggressive, i just agreed with said posters. I don't see a point writing the same twice. 
Nothing more here.


----------



## SilentScream

ENIGMA2019 said:


> lmao Really, you are so fucking predictable. This is exactly the reason I have no interest in conversing with you. If it is not in a timely manner, I am a bad person. Now, you attack Sensational for no reason? Dude, I never needed you to defend me. I am self-sufficient unlike you. That you are triggered by her post means?
> 
> P.S. Ye you Elzwin, Jenny and Tyche circle jerking is apparent. Is he not a grown man? Hmmm talk about highschool shit


Says the person that used to beg me to come help her in the threads that she got herself into trouble in. Says the person that's been circle-jerking and bitching for 3 hours over a thanked post.

Edit: You can convince yourself as to whatever happened happened, but I saw through your BS a long time ago and stopped talking to you of my own accord based on my own ability to read you. And Tyche has never mentioned you. Not when you got paranoid about her intentions and not today and not in between. You are a paranoid delusional and you need to stop.


----------



## shameless

Jawz said:


> You're fucking kidding me right? You do realize that you're being manipulated into coming to Enigma's defense like she used to do to me every single fucking time she got herself into trouble on the forum, or created trouble on the forum.
> 
> This is a "is the person accurately typed thread" and she was given an opinion on that given the context of this thread which eventually led to Tiger white knighting for Enigma and now you're doing the same because she called you in from another thread to "come see" what's happening in this thread.
> 
> I know you two are close and Elwinz and Jenny are my friends as well. You guys gang the fuck up on Elwinz while giving into your paranoia about what's going on and now you're acting like you lot are being ganged up on when Elwinz made one post and left the thread while Enigma has been bitching about him calling her an ENFJ for almost three hours now.
> 
> I know both of you are 6's and 6's tend to be both passive aggressive as well as project what they themselves do onto others.
> 
> I like you and Enigma both, but there was a falling out with her and just because I'm friends with someone that Enigma has been mean-spirited towards in this thread (and I agree with his assessment of her type) does not mean that this is some sort of conspiracy to gang up on you lot when you are literally now doing the same fucking thing. In case you guys cook up some conspiracy about me coming in here to defend my friend, then fine whatever. I don't like people ganging up on someone and then pretend that they're not dong it. He thanked a fucking post and that's what this shitstorm has been about.
> 
> We're all in our 30's now. The two of you are in your 40s with children.
> 
> This isn't high school. Grow the fuck up.


Actually you are projecting your own crap onto me

Because as you said half of that did not have to do with me, but because I called out the gang up on this section and tactic, you just came at me in a way which is not adequate.

I am not in my 40s btw

Look you guys come off like major bullies all over this forum as a collective group! Continually among isolated individuals. Enigma gets rowdy and I do not agree with every single thing ever she says, but she handles herself individually in most instances and fights her battles on her own. Many and most of the instances she has had disagreements with others she fends for herself against numerous people in a click. 

I really do not appreciate you projecting your own falling out with her onto me as far as accusing me of being manipulated. You know initially way back when the shit first did occur and blow up. I could see tension but remained very neutral in the matter. Look how you just exposed and portrayed her based on your own bias in front of the forum based off private dialog? That is a pretty shitty tactic. I called out a collective group ganging up on individuals. I did not drag up your guys personal character flaws individually, outside of calling out a group who bullies people, where in the fuck did I specifically target you as an individual. And truly me calling that out does not give you grounds to personally put me on blast. But I am not being paranoid by stating that some troll accounts linked to your crew have personally targeted me! 

Even now confronting you direct, I still have not directly attacked you individually!


----------



## shazam

readin9 my own comments ammon9st this shit is hilarious


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Jawz said:


> Says the person that used to beg me to come help her in the threads that she got herself into trouble in. Says the person that's been circle-jerking and bitching for 3 hours over a thanked post.


Hmmm You are fucking hilarious..begged you to come help me. Dude, I think I did more helping on your end than anything. Take the selective memory somewhere else. I have no reason to argue with you. It has been total bullshit from the start. Let big boy speak for himself like I DO.


----------



## shazam

Sensational said:


> Yes to INTP for above
> 
> I really do not think Enigma comes off as Fs especially ENFJ
> 
> If anything outside ESTP she would make more sense as ESTJ, or ENTJ (no I do not think she is those but closest to how she would come off outside of an ESTP).
> 
> But people that want to passive aggressively like, should know that plenty of forum regulars see the transparency in a few clicks and also talk among themselves in DM of the nasty behavior of a few and question these users types too! So the door swings both ways. Its just that many forum regulars are not into ganging up on said individuals with their clicks to put the people on blast. Until now, because it needs to be called out! So hopefully the clicks can just reside in their separate domains happy among themselves!
> 
> While I am friends with Enigma, I have remained neutral and stayed in my lane. But it is pretty petty and bully and clicky like at this point, ya all are not fooling people! Be fucken nice! If you are so awesome in your lives than you should have no reason to go and gang up on forum members outside your crew!


hey sash :teapot:


----------



## JennyJukes

shazam said:


> aw i want to put a propeller hat on your head and call you jellybean


Is that the pick up line you use for everyone 


ENIGMA2019 said:


> lmao Really, you are so fucking predictable. This is exactly the reason I have no interest in conversing with you. If it is not in a timely manner, I am a bad person. Now, you attack Sensational for no reason? Dude, I never needed you to defend me. I am self-sufficient unlike you. That you are triggered by her post means?
> 
> P.S. Yes you Elwzin, Jenny and Tyche circle jerking is apparent. Is he not a grown man? Hmmm talk about highschool shit


Eh nah I like what I like regardess of who has posted it. I think we just have the same sort of views so of course agree with it. I personally have tried to be careful of not seeming like I'm circle jerking because I knew exactly that being friends with any group would lead to an accusation like this. I think any group of friends who like each other (which isn't just in "our" friendship group - I've seen it in ENFP threads, INFJ and now if you look through this thread your friendship group are liking each other because uh duh, you agree with each other) can be accused of that.

Would kindly like you both (yourself and jawz) to keep my name out of it as I've not exactly done anything wrong in this thread or indeed any other but have seen passive aggressive comments about me/my type and kept quiet about it because I'm here to learn not to be pulled into petty shit.


----------



## Morpheu

Oh gosh, seems like our fun time we were having has come to an end huh?

It was nice.

Bye, everybody!

Edit: @JennyJukes, ISFJ indeed.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Elwinz said:


> Jawz know his type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly directing that to me so i am gonna respond.
> I can have my opinion and I disagree with her being a T. She overreact like F type to me. I Thanked ONE post by Red Panda which was negative towards here about 5 weeks ago. Which ended up with me getting almost instantly kicked from discord server where she did have mod powers. That is not very T to me.
> This is second time i thanked posted she didn't like. Got summoned. Just because of thanking a post. It is not passive aggressive, i just agreed with said posters. I don't see a point writing the same twice.
> Nothing more here.


Aww now he types with the circle jerk... kudos


----------



## ENIGMA2019

JennyJukes said:


> Is that the pick up line you use for everyone
> 
> Eh nah I like what I like regardess of who has posted it. I think we just have the same sort of views so of course agree with it. I personally have tried to be careful of not seeming like I'm circle jerking because I knew exactly that being friends with any group would lead to an accusation like this. I think any group of friends who like each other (which isn't just in "our" friendship group - I've seen it in ENFP threads, INFJ and now if you look through this thread your friendship group are liking each other because uh duh, you agree with each other) can be accused of that.
> 
> Would kindly like you both (yourself and jawz) to keep my name out of it as I've not exactly done anything wrong in this thread or indeed any other but have seen passive aggressive comments about me/my type and kept quiet about it because I'm here to learn not to be pulled into petty shit.


I would love to tell you I read what you typed...but, where is Tyche? Only gang banger missing now


----------



## shazam

JennyJukes said:


> Is that the pick up line you use for everyone
> 
> Eh nah I like what I like regardess of who has posted it. I think we just have the same sort of views so of course agree with it. I personally have tried to be careful of not seeming like I'm circle jerking because I knew exactly that being friends with any group would lead to an accusation like this. I think any group of friends who like each other (which isn't just in "our" friendship group - I've seen it in ENFP threads, INFJ and now if you look through this thread your friendship group are liking each other because uh duh, you agree with each other) can be accused of that.
> 
> Would kindly like you both (yourself and jawz) to keep my name out of it as I've not exactly done anything wrong in this thread or indeed any other but have seen passive aggressive comments about me/my type and kept quiet about it because I'm here to learn not to be pulled into petty shit.


yeah but I've 9ot more... you pervert. 

I don't think I can talk to you anyway thou9h.... you're too... COOL


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I don't know what the fuss is about. It's clearly 2019.

Shaz, the S for ISFJ for sure.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Elwinz said:


> Jawz know his type


:laughing: Like you know mine


----------



## shazam

can we call it circle fin9erin9. so sexist, fuck. this is 2019 you fuckin9 dinosaurs


----------



## JennyJukes

shazam said:


> yeah but I've 9ot more... you pervert.
> 
> I don't think I can talk to you anyway thou9h.... you're too... COOL





Morpheu said:


> Oh gosh, seems like our fun time we were having has come to an end huh?
> 
> It was nice.
> 
> Bye, everybody!
> 
> Edit: @*JennyJukes*, ISFJ indeed.


Aw no, everyone else is getting accused of mistyped. Mistype me 


ENIGMA2019 said:


> I would love to tell you I read what you typed...but, where is Tyche? Only gang banger missing now


I believe she is being productive and doing Uni work 
Must go tag her and drag her into this pointless thread



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about. It's clearly 2019.


Then why do I always write 2018 or 2020? Explain that. 2019 doesn't exist.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> I’m not white knighting anyone. Why would I do such a thing?


Because that is how he perceived it. Poor EZ grown man can not be disputed or else.....


----------



## shazam

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about. It's clearly 2019.
> 
> Shaz, the S for ISFJ for sure.


benev i havn't talked to you in years man i still have your tunes saved in my youtube faves, shazam, wabon9, shamone


----------



## SilentScream

Sensational said:


> Actually you are projecting your own crap onto me
> 
> Because as you said half of that did not have to do with me, but because I called out the gang up on this section and tactic, you just came at me in a way which is not adequate.


Gang up on this section? Where the fuck is the gang up on this section? What are you even talking about. I have been observing what's been happening in this thread because it was shared with me. No one came to me to say "oh please help me" whatever. Still you're projecting. 

I will stand up for my friends directly if I have to especially if they're being bitched about for 3 fucking hours. I was going to let this go, but she literally went and got you into this thread and you ran with it. You don't even realize that that's what happened. I saw the post where she asked you to come in here so please spare me the BS about her being her own person. 

Of course, she's able to fight her battles, but she loves the company because as a 6 it helps her feel even stronger. That's a consequence of her enneagram type. 



> Look you guys come off like major bullies all over this forum as a collective group!


Now you're just talking out of your ass - and it seems more like there's someone going around talking amongst each other about their intent. Of course we end up in the same threads because sometimes we share the threads on the forum, but "bullying" - lmao. We've often disagreed with each other. And I have often ignored many mentions on here. 



> Continually among isolated individuals.


Isolated individuals? 



> Enigma gets rowdy and I do not agree with every single thing ever she says, but she handles herself individually in most instances and fights her battles on her own. Many and most of the instances she has had disagreements with others she fends for herself against numerous people in a click.


Nope. She doesn't do that. She asks people to "come see" what's happening in a thread and it's usually where she's in the middle of a meltdown with someone or the other. And of course, people come just like you did and make posts on her behalf. I'm just calling this shit out. 



> I really do not appreciate you projecting your own falling out with her onto me as far as accusing me of being manipulated. You know initially way back when the shit first did occur and blow up. I could see tension but remained very neutral in the matter. Look how you just exposed and portrayed her based on your own bias in front of the forum based off private dialog? That is a pretty shitty tactic. I called out a collective group ganging up on individuals. I did not drag up your guys personal character flaws individually, outside of calling out a group who bullies people, where in the fuck did I specifically target you as an individual. And truly me calling that out does not give you grounds to personally put me on blast. But I am not being paranoid by stating that some troll accounts linked to your crew have personally targeted me!


Bullying people is a compeltely different tactic which is exactly what happened here ITT. You're in absolute denial if you think it didn't. ITT I'm pushing back to what was already happening and has been happening for some time. Especially in this thread. 



> Even now confronting you direct, I still have not directly attacked you individually!


Fee free to do so. I am able to stand it because I am well aware of my behavior and do not pretend to be something I'm not.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Jawz said:


> Yah, totally not white-knighting at all. You got a fucking infraction for directly insulting Elwinz for no reason at all.
> 
> It would have been so much better for you to just accept it instead of denying it now.


Just like anything @Tropes has said to you recently.


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Because that is how he perceived it. Poor EZ grown man can not be disputed or else.....


LOL.
I just don't see how I white knight you. Like I'm pretty sure we'd tell each other if we didn't agree with something the other said. In fact, pretty sure we did quite a bit back on discord hahaha. 
But what do I know, this is 2019, where two people aren't allowed to agree with each other or be friends with each other without being accused of white knighting.


----------



## shazam

JennyJukes said:


> Aw no, everyone else is getting accused of mistyped. Mistype me
> 
> I believe she is being productive and doing Uni work
> Must go tag her and drag her into this pointless thread
> 
> 
> Then why do I always write 2018 or 2020? Explain that. 2019 doesn't exist.


i only talk to nice 9irls not COOL 9irls... jesus, not everyone wants to fuck you


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Jawz said:


> Are you really that unaware of your own behavior?


So aware *kisses* You just waited longer than I anticipated. Within 24 hours...hmmm Let him pick his own nuts up while you are bored spoiling for a fight


----------



## Queen Talia

shazam said:


> i only talk to nice 9irls not COOL 9irls... jesus, not everyone wants to fuck you


Lol your 9s crack me up everytime.


----------



## SilentScream

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I would love to tell you I read what you typed...but, where is Tyche? Only gang banger missing now


This isn't high school. She's busy in her life and she has always been that way. She isn't involved here at all so again, you're intentionally trying to make something that I'm doing of my own accord to make it about her - because of course, no man can actually have a negative perception of you. It must be the womenz pulling their strings. Of course, I don't genuinely dislike you know because of who you are as a person, but Jenny and Tyche have manipulated me to dislike you. 

Get over yourself. It has always been your own paranoia about others that's now coming to the surface.



ENIGMA2019 said:


> So aware *kisses* You just waited longer than I anticipated. Within 24 hours...hmmm Let him pick his own nuts up while you are bored spoiling for a fight


Thanks for further proving to me how twisted you are. You use a person by attacking him relentless over 3 hours to get a reaction from me. 

This is beyond toxic and worse than I even thought you were capable of.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Jawz said:


> Says the person that used to beg me to come help her in the threads that she got herself into trouble in. Says the person that's been circle-jerking and bitching for 3 hours over a thanked post.
> 
> Edit: You can convince yourself as to whatever happened happened, but I saw through your BS a long time ago and stopped talking to you of my own accord based on my own ability to read you. And Tyche has never mentioned you. Not when you got paranoid about her intentions and not today and not in between. You are a paranoid delusional and you need to stop.


:laughing:


----------



## JennyJukes

shazam said:


> i only talk to nice 9irls not COOL 9irls... jesus, not everyone wants to fuck you


oh, thank god!


----------



## Queen Talia

Jawz said:


> This isn't high school. She's busy in her life and she has always been that way. She isn't involved here at all so again, you're intentionally trying to make something that I'm doing of my own accord to make it about her - because of course, no man can actually have a negative perception of you. It must be the womenz pulling their strings. Of course, I don't genuinely dislike you know because of who you are as a person, but Jenny and Tyche have manipulated me to dislike you.
> 
> Get over yourself. It has always been your own paranoia about others that's now coming to the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for further proving to me how twisted you are. You use a person by attacking him relentless over 3 hours to get a reaction from me.
> 
> This is beyond toxic and worse than I even thought you were capable of.


"Twisted" and "toxic" are pretty manipulative word choices, ya know.


----------



## Morpheu

JennyJukes said:


> Aw no, everyone else is getting accused of mistyped. Mistype me
> 
> *Then why do I always write 2018 or 2020? Explain that. 2019 doesn't exist.*


ISTJ now, 100% sure. Doubts? Not with you.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sensational said:


> Actually you are projecting your own crap onto me
> 
> Because as you said half of that did not have to do with me, but because I called out the gang up on this section and tactic, you just came at me in a way which is not adequate.
> 
> I am not in my 40s btw
> 
> Look you guys come off like major bullies all over this forum as a collective group! Continually among isolated individuals. Enigma gets rowdy and I do not agree with every single thing ever she says, but she handles herself individually in most instances and fights her battles on her own. Many and most of the instances she has had disagreements with others she fends for herself against numerous people in a click.
> 
> I really do not appreciate you projecting your own falling out with her onto me as far as accusing me of being manipulated. You know initially way back when the shit first did occur and blow up. I could see tension but remained very neutral in the matter. Look how you just exposed and portrayed her based on your own bias in front of the forum based off private dialog? That is a pretty shitty tactic. I called out a collective group ganging up on individuals. I did not drag up your guys personal character flaws individually, outside of calling out a group who bullies people, where in the fuck did I specifically target you as an individual. And truly me calling that out does not give you grounds to personally put me on blast. But I am not being paranoid by stating that some troll accounts linked to your crew have personally targeted me!
> 
> Even now confronting you direct, I still have not directly attacked you individually!


Now, I beg lmao I am so not capable of defending myself. PLEASE SENSATIONAL COME DEFEND ME~!!!!h:


----------



## JennyJukes

Morpheu said:


> ISTJ now, 100% sure. Not with you.


Wait. Wouldn't an ISTJ be super aware of the year though?
Or I guess an ISTJ would be stuck in the previous year because they can't handle change?
Man, Si is so confusing.


----------



## SilentScream

tiger greengrass said:


> "Twisted" and "toxic" are pretty manipulative word choices, ya know.


She told me her own end goal here. I consider it both twisted and toxic.


----------



## shazam

tiger greengrass said:


> Lol your 9s crack me up everytime.


:laughing: my w is nearly 9one too. too much desk bashin9 ooof ooof ooof ooof. keys just fly everywhere


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Now, I beg lmao I am so not capable of defending myself. PLEASE SENSATIONAL COME DEFEND ME~!!!!h:


Haha stop being a feeler bully Enigma


----------



## shameless

Elwinz said:


> Jawz know his type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly directing that to me so i am gonna respond.
> I can have my opinion and I disagree with her being a T. She overreact like F type to me. I Thanked ONE post by Red Panda which was negative towards here about 5 weeks ago. Which ended up with me getting almost instantly kicked from discord server where she did have mod powers. That is not very T to me.
> This is second time i thanked posted she didn't like. Got summoned. Just because of thanking a post. It is not passive aggressive, i just agreed with said posters. I don't see a point writing the same twice.
> Nothing more here.


Well actually I just pointed out that plenty of regular forum members (not even present or Enigma) question people affiliated with this stuff' type. I never said who. But I will give you a clue. You are not the person that they perceive as not knowing themselves or mistyped. And these convos have literally had ZERO to even do with Enigma. The point of even bringing that up was to say before people run around acting so cocky they should really fricken think. 

Enigma and I are two different people! So not everything which you guys are having dispute about with her is the same exact experiences or convos I have had related on the topic. I really was trying to say hello guys alotta outside forum members DM and pick up on tension and patterns, of the same few people bullying! And I brought up the typing thing because of how callously it was brought up here to put into perspective people should not be so cocky and assume that others in this forum have not messaged anyone saying something along the lines of...
"geez did you see how so and so just tore into so and so outta no where and high five each other, I doubt they are even that type"

I really do not have any issue with any of you individually. But I would think you all would want to know that people all notice and think "wow what a shitty group of miserable people" when they see patterns.


----------



## Queen Talia

Jawz said:


> She told me her own end goal here. I consider it both twisted and toxic.


Are we all twisted and toxic in your mind then?


----------



## SilentScream

tiger greengrass said:


> Are we all twisted and toxic in your mind then?


Do I care to make that judgement about everyone? 

No. Not really. 

I'll reserve judgement for later.


----------



## Morpheu

JennyJukes said:


> Wait. Wouldn't an ISTJ be super aware of the year though?
> Or I guess an ISTJ would be stuck in the previous year because they can't handle change?
> Man, Si is so confusing.


You asked me to mistype you, I had to think fast. And I'm not a fast thinker.


----------



## shazam

JennyJukes said:


> oh, thank god!


hey... it's already been mentioned but can you not talk about 9od. it's disrespectful. come here, let me take you under my ea9les win9. i can teach you a few thin9s about communicatin9. you're 9ood, but i want to make you 9reat. now, let me feel your boobs :smug::laughing:


----------



## JennyJukes

Morpheu said:


> You asked me to mistype you, I had to think fast. And I'm not a fast thinker.


uh... inferior Se?
INTJ.


----------



## Queen Talia

shazam said:


> hey... it's already been mentioned but can you not talk about 9od. it's disrespectful. come here, let me take you under my ea9les win9. i can teach you a few thin9s about communicatin9. you're 9ood, but i want to make you 9reat. now, let me feel your boobs :smug::laughing:


"ea9les win9" LOL


----------



## shazam

tiger greengrass said:


> "ea9les win9" LOL


roud::laughing:


----------



## SilentScream

Sensational said:


> Well actually I just pointed out that plenty of regular forum members (not even present or Enigma) question people affiliated with this stuff' type. I never said who. But I will give you a clue. You are not the person that they perceive as not knowing themselves or mistyped. And these convos have literally had ZERO to even do with Enigma. The point of even bringing that up was to say before people run around acting so cocky they should really fricken think.
> 
> Enigma and I are two different people! So not everything which you guys are having dispute about with her is the same exact experiences or convos I have had related on the topic. I really was trying to say hello guys alotta outside forum members DM and pick up on tension and patterns, of the same few people bullying! And I brought up the typing thing because of how callously it was brought up here to put into perspective people should not be so cocky and assume that others in this forum have not messaged anyone saying something along the lines of...
> "geez did you see how so and so just tore into so and so outta no where and high five each other, I doubt they are even that type"
> 
> I really do not have any issue with any of you individually. But I would think you all would want to know that people all notice and think "wow what a shitty group of miserable people" when they see patterns.


Which is it sensational? Is it our group, some other group? What has been our shitty behavior on here? Seriously, this thread was a circle jerk of one group all over a single person (who is my friend who has definitely been treated like shit here) and it seems to me that Enigma was literally egging me on for a reaction or response. In fact she went and admitted it. 

And don't think I'm an idiot either. I can also observe how people of a same group gang up on someone else for literally nothing more than a thanked post and an assessment of someone's type and also their shitty behavior - not just here but also in other threads and put 2 and 2 together. Silence doesn't mean ignorance and inability to see "patterns". It simply means that it's not worth getting into. But if you're going to passive aggressively rant about people and not address them directly then you're no better either. 

When Jenny, Elwinz and I thank each others' posts in threads it's mainly because of agreement of what is said. I thank 100's of posts in a day. Sometimes it's theirs. Sometimes it's people who disagree with them as well. So if you want to create some sort of paranoid narrative in your head about ingroup bullying feel free to do so because it doesn't matter when it's wrong. 

When I thanked Elwinz post it wasn't because I was ganging up, it was because I agreed with his assessment. If you want to cook that up as "bullying", then I can't help you because that's displays a fairly weak constitution.


----------



## Morpheu

JennyJukes said:


> uh... inferior Se?
> INTJ.


Are you talking about me or you?

So much chaos here, loving it.
@shazam is now my hero, for being such a chaos agent with his "9"s


----------



## Queen Talia

Jawz said:


> Which is it sensational? Is it our group, some other group? What has been our shitty behavior on here? Seriously, this thread was a circle jerk of one group all over a single person (who is my friend who has definitely been treated like shit here) and it seems to me that Enigma was literally egging me on for a reaction or response. In fact she went and admitted it.
> 
> And don't think I'm an idiot either. I can also observe how people of a same group gang up on someone else for literally nothing more than a thanked post and an assessment of someone's type and also their shitty behavior - not just here but also in other threads and put 2 and 2 together. Silence doesn't mean ignorance and inability to see "patterns". It simply means that it's not worth getting into. But if you're going to passive aggressively rant about people and not address them directly then you're no better either.
> 
> When Jenny, Elwinz and I thank each others' posts in threads it's mainly because of agreement of what is said. When I thanked Elwinz post it wasn't because I was ganging up, it was because I agreed with his assessment. If you want to cook that up as "bullying", then I can't help you because that's displays a fairly weak constitution.


No one has ganged up on you


----------



## shazam

Jawz said:


> Which is it sensational? Is it our group, some other group? What has been our shitty behavior on here? Seriously, this thread was a circle jerk of one group all over a single person (who is my friend who has definitely been treated like shit here) and it seems to me that Enigma was literally egging me on for a reaction or response. In fact she went and admitted it.
> 
> And don't think I'm an idiot either. I can also observe how people of a same group gang up on someone else for literally nothing more than a thanked post and an assessment of someone's type and also their shitty behavior - not just here but also in other threads and put 2 and 2 together. Silence doesn't mean ignorance and inability to see "patterns". It simply means that it's not worth getting into. But if you're going to passive aggressively rant about people and not address them directly then you're no better either.
> 
> When Jenny, Elwinz and I thank each others' posts in threads it's mainly because of agreement of what is said. When I thanked Elwinz post it wasn't because I was ganging up, it was because I agreed with his assessment. If you want to cook that up as "bullying", then I can't help you because that's displays a fairly weak constitution.


ah we're pals lets just leave it


----------



## Queen Talia

Morpheu said:


> Are you talking about me or you?
> 
> So much chaos here, loving it.
> @shazam is now my hero, for being such a chaos agent with his "9"s


chaos a9ent


----------



## JennyJukes

Morpheu said:


> Are you talking about me or you?
> 
> So much chaos here, loving it.
> @*shazam* is now my hero, for being such a chaos agent with his "9"s


You.

I thought this thread was "is the person above accurately typed"
I guess some of us missed the memo :laughing:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

JennyJukes said:


> Then why do I always write 2018 or 2020? Explain that. 2019 doesn't exist.


Because ur brain is wrapped in ribbons.








Or cuz... ur in n out of time???



shazam said:


> i still have your tunes saved in my youtube faves, shazam, wabon9, shamone


My tunes?? Why does this not ring any bells? As a Si dom I should be able to recall sharing; these conversations.


----------



## Queen Talia

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Because ur brain is wrapped in ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tunes?? Why does this not ring any bells? As a Si dom I should be able to recall sharing; these conversations.


"As a Si dom"
"ISFP"
Am I missing something?

Typed correctly


----------



## Morpheu

shazam said:


> ok i'd like you all to shutup now. i'd like to share a son9 with you all that's very close to my heart. so 9et naked, li9ht a candle, and 9et weird because it's time to let it loose. here it is


I'll hear it and then tell you how much I didn't like it.


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> But...but...but...I BEG for help. PLEASE help me my white knight. Wait... I have more than one? Not that he is white knighting for a grown man? Maybe, his wife should be concerned? h: Where is dear ole EZ? Wait Jawz being the superior man he is... just goes off attacking people on assumptions..or guilt? Or maybe, he likes drama?


Lol of course m'lady.
Jokes, I don't see why you'd need a 17 year old trans girl to white knight you haha. And I don't see what benefit I would gain from doing so lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Are we all twisted and toxic in your mind then?


Not him. He is perfect...thinks everyone!


----------



## Morpheu

tiger greengrass said:


> Red. Uno.


Something tells me that this is not being a fair game.

You just played 3 cards and already have a uno?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

shazam said:


> hey... it's already been mentioned but can you not talk about 9od. it's disrespectful. come here, let me take you under my ea9les win9. i can teach you a few thin9s about communicatin9. you're 9ood, but i want to make you 9reat. now, let me feel your boobs :smug::laughing:


Silly she has a BF.


----------



## Queen Talia

Morpheu said:


> Something tells me that this is not being a fair game.
> 
> You just played 3 cards and already have a uno?


ISFJ.


----------



## Morpheu

shazam said:


> ok i'd like you all to shutup now. i'd like to share a son9 with you all that's very close to my heart. so 9et naked, li9ht a candle, and 9et weird because it's time to let it loose. here it is


Yes, I hated it.

Those Chill-Pop songs makes me wanna puke.


----------



## JennyJukes

Bad Bunny said:


> Oh no what's he saying now :laughing:


too much, too much..


ENIGMA2019 said:


> Silly she has a BF.


Well I thought he knew that by his "not everyone wants to fuck you" post
Like the "I have a boyfriend" meme


----------



## Morpheu

Chill-Jazz is what you need.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

shazam said:


> no it wasn't pm


Oh that's good. For a second, I thought I had mistyped my Si powers.



shazam said:


>


TF? HAHAHA. The other one along with this was the better for an upbeat vibe...


----------



## Morpheu

tiger greengrass said:


> ISFJ.


Now you typed me right.

I've always felt like a SFJ.

Really precise.


----------



## Queen Talia

Morpheu said:


> Now you typed me right.
> 
> I've always felt like a SFJ.
> 
> Really precise.


Am I also an SFJ?


----------



## UltimaRatio

tiger greengrass said:


> Please don't be so offensive, what's wrong with being trans?


A woman is perfectly entitled to be offended if you take her for a man. You insult her femininity.

You are really fun the very young generation with your inquisitor tone ... Do not forget that this great tolerance in the West, does not exist elsewhere.

Do not abuse ...


----------



## Morpheu

tiger greengrass said:


> Am I also an SFJ?


No, you are a ISTP


----------



## Queen Talia

UltimaRatio said:


> A woman is perfectly entitled to be offended if you take her for a man. You insult her femininity.
> 
> You are really fun the very young generation with your inquisitor tone ... Do not forget that this great tolerance in the West, does not exist elsewhere.
> 
> Do not abuse ...


I never called anyone a man, that was someone else.
Do not DARE make false accusations


----------



## shazam

ooo yeah


----------



## shameless

UltimaRatio said:


> A woman is perfectly entitled to be offended if you take her for a man. You insult her femininity.
> 
> You are really fun the very young generation with your inquisitor tone ... Do not forget that this great tolerance in the West, does not exist elsewhere.
> 
> Do not abuse ...


Stay away tiger its an alt troll account


----------



## Morpheu

UltimaRatio said:


> A woman is perfectly entitled to be offended if you take her for a man. You insult her femininity.
> 
> You are really fun the very young generation with your inquisitor tone ... Do not forget that this great tolerance in the West, does not exist elsewhere.
> 
> Do not abuse ...


See what I was telling about INTJs?


----------



## Queen Talia

Sensational said:


> Stay away tiger its an alt troll account


Makes sense


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sensational said:


> ENTJ above
> 
> Ya know outta respect I stayed outta the way when Tropes gave ya the tongue lashing you deserved.
> But I need to go and thank that thread!
> Its overdue and he said what many people do not want to say to you
> Not because they are afraid or because you are just so tough and intimidating like you like to think
> But because they have some pity and do not want to hurt you
> 
> But you really have no fucken boundaries or limitations on what you will say to others vs knowing full well most people will not stoop as low as you. You have hit ridiculously low in your personal insults in this thread.And MANY others! Even now I am directing it back to your tactics. But you really are not a fucken ESTP so please stay the fuck outta the ESTP forum for the future for the love of gawd. And ESTP would not fucken hit below the belt at someone but then know they are off limits because of most people knowing better!
> 
> You attempting to defend your friend....
> And really lets face it, you did not do it for them
> You do not even come across that compassionate or respectful to anyone!
> So its amusing that the same way you paint Enigma is how everyone else sees you outside your friends!
> You did it because your own pride was hurt, and deep down you know that you cannot hide behind your friends and you were the real person being roasted (NOT your friend). So your paranoia was correct.
> 
> But I have had enough of your personal attacks or insults at me. You coulda just stuck to the topic at hand and confronted me on the bully group call out!
> 
> And yes thanks for taking the bait it was all meant for you anyways as you are the one abusing others ultimately anyways.










Wait is this me needing a white knight because, damn if all the other threads I have had mishaps in I needed a protector... oh, wait I did not. And maybe, if I want to exaggerate I will be bitching (obviously has no idea what bitching is) another 5 hours!

But, I think ultimately, I was not the one paranoid one that quoted you and started shit. But, leave me to my twisted parts. If I am twisted some are FUBR


----------



## UltimaRatio

tiger greengrass said:


> I never called anyone a man, that was someone else.
> Do not DARE make false accusations


No, but you have forbidden the unpleasant feeling.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Lol of course m'lady.
> Jokes, I don't see why you'd need a 17 year old trans girl to white knight you haha. And I don't see what benefit I would gain from doing so lol


Because the knower of all spoke....it has to be true!


----------



## Morpheu

We need to be fair with each other kids! Don't break the rules and everything will be ok


----------



## Figure

Time Out. 


Edit 4/30/19: Thread is now reopened. Please continue discussion, but REMAIN CIVIL. 

Any further escalations will result in further response by moderation, which could include infractions and permanent closure of the thread.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

First post after reopening claimed by the Lonely Space Emperor >


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yea


----------



## Crowbo

ISTP checks out me thinks

I missed the shitstorm XD. Oh well, Ne-xt time there will likely be another


----------



## Lunacik

Yep


----------



## UltimaRatio

Obviously

A pensive silhouette in the darkness understanding he is definitively an _unknown _type. So many possibilities that define him as individuals... Future seems hopeless.

Or maybe INTP...


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ Panther is correcto in my book. Kitties and NTs make a good match.


----------



## Charus

I guess so, maybe INFP also checks... Not enough data to make 100% accurate typing...


----------



## Wisteria

I'm looking at a typical INFJ profile here


----------



## Rydori




----------



## Wisteria

I don't understand the use of that meme

INTx


----------



## SirCanSir

way better than ISFJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No No No...I mean Yes Yes Yes : P


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No No No...I mean Yes Yes Yes : P


no but yeah but no but yeah but.... vicky pollard in da house


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Another Big Kitty above? I do like them.



tiger greengrass said:


> no but yeah but no but yeah but.... vicky pollard in da house


lmao I had to google the name, no clue who she is...She looks like Rebel Wilson in Pitch Perfect..go figure on her real name and role


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Another Big Kitty above? I do like them.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao I had to google the name, no clue who she is...She looks like Rebel Wilson in Pitch Perfect..go figure on her real name and role


Lol Vicky Pollard is a character from a UK Comedy series called "Little Britain" - there were only 2 actors who played all the characters: David Walliams and Matt Lucas. She was played by Lucas.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

I can't say no.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> OMG thank you so much m'lady idk how I can ever repay u


Actually, that sounds a little ESFJish : P


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Hexcoder said:


> Based on vibes or info?


I rarely look at info.. :wink:


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Actually, that sounds a little ESFJish : P


INTP in ESFJ shadow? or ESFJ in INTP shadow?

choices.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

no clue


----------



## Queen Talia

Aluminum Frost said:


> no clue


then don't post   keep up with the big dogs hun


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFJ


----------



## Wisteria

lol the profile is very ESFP, possibly ENFP
but since you're on here i guess Introvert is likely.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Mostly what I detect is that they're bad. And maybe bitchy and miserable.


----------



## Charus

ISXP



RandomDudeOnTheInternet said:


> Most likely. You might be an ENFP though. *6w7 is usually an ENFP ennegram.* However the profile seems very INFPish.


What? Who told you that? Why do I need to be ENFP to be that Enneagram?


----------



## Queen Talia

Cosmic Mind said:


> ISXP
> 
> 
> 
> What? Who told you that? Why do I need to be ENFP to be that Enneagram?


You don't, 6w7 isn't even usually ENFP lol.


----------



## Rydori

kk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Bad Bunny said:


> lol the profile is very ESFP, possibly ENFP
> but since you're on here i guess Introvert is likely.


Possibly..


@ Rydori You are the dark side of either ISFP or ENFP


----------



## Lunacik

I don't really understand all the hate for Bad Bunny. Seems nice to me.

Yes to Notus.


----------



## Charus

ISFJ 9w1


----------



## Hype

INFP seems right from the few posts I've seen.

I know I'm new so if the person below me doesn't know they can just skip me.


----------



## UltimaRatio

Red, color of energy, life, _extraversion_. Circular, repetitive and nostalgic as the gentle and reassuring rotation of a vinyl, _introverted sensation_...

Could be.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Lyrical, in comparison to the INTJs I've known. INFx, perhaps?
The panther bears a somewhat authoritarian countenance...we'll say INFJ.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yes the lips on the straw proves it


----------



## Queen Talia

So gonna do something I rarely do and admit y'alls were right about ENTJ and I was wrong. Savour this because it shan't happen very often.

And yes, accurately typed (based on vibes)


----------



## UltimaRatio

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Lyrical, in comparison to the INTJs I've known.


My little poetic side.


----------



## Queen Talia

Sure - seems INxx at least.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

I thought 5's were more of an ennegram type for INFP's. At least that's what I've seen, but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Fohra

tiger greengrass said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> tiger greengrass {ESTP}.
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain?
Click to expand...

After you explain why you said I’m ESFP?

I think you’re the first to type me as an Extravort in here.


RandomDudeOnTheInternet {ENTP}.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

No


----------



## Queen Talia

Fohra said:


> After you explain why you said I’m ESFP?
> 
> I think you’re the first to type me as an Extravort in here.
> 
> 
> RandomDudeOnTheInternet {ENTP}.


I will answer the question but you ain't going unchecked. Nice of you to try dodge the question by throwing it back on me - so now I will do the same, since I asked the question first I shall wait until you answer my question before answering yours.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Wow. Hooboy. Yes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## Charus

I gotta go with ENFP 7w6 sx/so, you look more extrovereted to me with your style of writing and overall vibes.


----------



## Queen Talia

Sure


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I-i don't know


----------



## Queen Talia

ISFP.... Ti doms don't hesitate like that "I-I".


----------



## Wisteria

You think Ti doms can't get nervous? 

Oh whoops I forgot they're robots they have no feelings xD

You were typed as ENFJ but now it's back to ENTJ again..I'd say NTJ is accurate.


----------



## UltimaRatio




----------



## Aluminum Frost

Bad Bunny said:


> You think Ti doms can't get nervous?
> 
> Oh whoops I forgot they're robots they have no feelings xD
> 
> You were typed as ENFJ but now it's back to ENTJ again..I'd say NTJ is accurate.


I was malfunctioning


----------



## Wisteria

UltimaRatio said:


>


What does this mean?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Bow worthy.


----------



## Queen Talia

Aluminum Frost said:


> I was malfunctioning


Sure Jan

and yes - xSxP for the guy above


----------



## UltimaRatio

Bad Bunny said:


> What does this mean?


It does not concern you.

For you... You seem to be a sexualized version of an honorable prophet appeared in the desert of the Near East. Like a mockingly aberration. Specific to many SPs that do not support the constraints of religion regarding sexuality. The focus is constantly on the physical and artistic dimension of your person, but I can also discern a poor but perceptible symbolic. As was the case for the introduction of a rabit cartoon in your ex Donnie Darko avatar, a INTJ reference. As if the attraction, carried by the intuitive reflection of your personality, ultimately left room for the disdain of a work that you consider pretentious or even absurd. 

By this provocative avatar, I can distinguish the idealistic dimension of your personality.


So probably.


----------



## Wisteria

Why do people keep sexualising my avatar lol. They're just fucking legs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
That post is pretty hilarious though haha.

You're getting INxJ from me.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Slightly more sour than typical, but still ISFP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I'm calling the police!

Also keep your hands off of my coffee


----------



## Queen Talia

Why would I go for the coffee when I could take something much more valuable?


----------



## Lunacik

Nothing is more valuable than coffee.



UltimaRatio said:


> Yes, you can be INTP and an artist, obviously. It's even common. (the rules are for other)


Yeah, that wasn't really my point. My point was Socionics Ni vs Ne in art. Graphic Designer is among the top jobs for INTPs according to some statistics, I know that is obvious...though it's also a stereotype that we have 0 aesthetic sense and just nerd out over science all day.

Frost is accurately typed. I have no clue what tiger is.


----------



## Queen Talia

Hexcoder said:


> Nothing is more valuable than coffee.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that wasn't really my point. My point was Ni vs Ne in art. Graphic Designer is among the top jobs for INTPs according to some statistics, I know that is obvious...though it's also a stereotype that we have 0 aesthetic sense and just nerd out over science and STEM all day.


Money is more valuable than coffee, for with money you can purchase as much coffee as you'd like.
Also, sure- accurately typed INTP.


----------



## Lunacik

tiger greengrass said:


> Money is more valuable than coffee, for with money you can purchase as much coffee as you'd like.
> Also, sure- accurately typed INTP.


I throw my money into coffee bc it's more valuable than money. Lol ok 

really

skip me.


----------



## Queen Talia

Hexcoder said:


> I throw my money into coffee bc it's more valuable than money. Lol ok
> 
> really
> 
> skip me.


Money is power, power is money. I rule you drool, I am 2 kewl 4 skool.

Nah I ain't finna skip you because I give the commands. INTP does seem like it fits.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Much better than the other day :tongue:


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Much better than the other day :tongue:


Which other day? There are many other days besides the one in the present. Days in the past, days in the future. We are all connected.


----------



## Queen Talia

Hexcoder said:


> I have no clue what tiger is.


No one has a clue what I am, for I am a divine being. We work in mysterious ways mere mortals could never comprehend. I am both here and there, the universe and the multiverse, the ping and the pong.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Which other day? There are many other days besides the one in the present. Days in the past, days in the future. We are all connected.


Your ENFJ day... I have not been on in a few days : P


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Your ENFJ day... I have not been on in a few days : P


That is the form I take in another universe, I am constantly splitting into different parallel universes and therefore I am still an ENFJ in that aspect. I will split yet again when the time sees fit. But that could be never or it could be ever.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

tiger greengrass said:


> Why would I go for the coffee when I could take something much more valuable?


Oh noes, not my Yu-Gi-Oh cards


----------



## Wisteria

ISTP with a splash of INTPness



Hexcoder said:


> Yeah, I'm both Ni and Ne in socio...but not Ni Base or Se Seeking. I hate Socionics Se, it triggers me... in some cases I see it as insulting to my intelligence and independence when someone tries to Se me...like if they apply pressure to motivate me or something. An Se Seeker would need that, whereas I basically get pissed and want them to back off and get out of my space. I like Si and love things such as people cooking for me. I loathe cooking and I forget to eat, (what? I have a flesh body and im not just a floating brain? Fuck...) I like Fe but miss Fe dynamics and struggle to produce it on my own, can be insecure about how people are predisposed to me and appreciate being made to feel welcome (Fe Seeking/Valuing). I'm also Alpha Quadra, not Beta Quadra...and I definitely don't do the aristocracy of IEI / Betas. I love diversity and hate critical environments also. I'm very accepting of others and I hate cliques.
> 
> Part of why I interpret it subjectively is because I don't get references bc I don't watch TV or movies normally, nor am I into anime, so I have no clue who that is. Didnt know it was a reference. I do use a lot of subjective symbolism though. It's really not uncommon at all for LIIs to be into art and aesthetics according to resources, but I can't recall which author(s) stated that. You can see the Ne in my art (which is my career) in the fact that I come up with many ideas I often don't finish because I'm on to the next idea before I get to, or what I do finish has several options or variations bc I changed it 20 times as I got more ideas and couldn't decide on one so I let my audience choose what they like, I'm a jack of all trades / dabble in several art fields, come up with a plethora of options I struggle to narrow down without votes, etc. Which also reminds me, I'm highly democratic. Everything is democracy for me. Also, much like the Si Valuing LII, I was pretty much handicapped for years with aesthetic / design sense... I used to be told I didnt match and I couldnt put together basic outfits even. I only got good at it via practice and study. I never had the eye for it naturally. Aesthetics for me is like... a rags to riches story. Even still after over a decade my designs sometimes have to be rooted in functionality or I am lost and directionless. Idk what to do with empty spaces unless there is some functional endeavor in some cases.
> 
> *SKIP ME AND TYPE BAD BUNNY PLEASE. *Just talking.


"(what? I have a flesh body and im not just a floating brain? Fuck...)" haha :laughing:

I don't put much value into the socionics reinin dichotomies because 1) they very easy to misunderstand and 2) the definitions are probably bullshit anyway. I doubt any person would behave as one dichotomy all the time. For example I don't think a person will act as a constructivist (being logical and detached from emotions, thinking about the solutions to problems, shows less emotion) all the time, because people aren't 1 dimensional objects that behave the same in every situation. Everyone has different faces that they show to people, and socionics becomes a whole lot better as a theory once you have that perspective in mind.

About missing Fe dynamics and struggling to produce it on your own - Fe isn't about walking into the room and manipulating the general mood or whatever. Only very charismatic people with well developed social skills and confidence can really do that. Fe in socionics is often described in a very exaggerated way, it's pretty much turned into this caricature that would make anyone find it hard to relate to, especially if they're an introvert.

I have noticed that you're very democratic, but again I don't use those dichotomies in socionics or typology. Nor do I use the quadra descriptions as a reference because they're just a bunch of harry potter house cliques 



> I used to be told I didnt match and I couldnt put together basic outfits even. I only got good at it via practice and study.


Who told you this? Sounds like low dimensional sensing anyway, but that much is already obvious! In any type of dichotomy I probably know you would score heavily in iNtuition. 



> Even still after over a decade my designs sometimes have to be rooted in functionality or I am lost and directionless. Idk what to do with empty spaces unless there is some functional endeavor in some cases.


Hex you're getting into designer talk here, I don't know what empty spaces are or what type of functionality you're talking about. The word functionality makes me think Te though.


----------



## Queen Talia

@Bad Bunny

To answer your bio - yes pokemanz r totes 4real yo!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Either you have changed your name or you have a doppleganger in existence with the same writing style


----------



## Queen Talia

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Either you have changed your name or you have a doppleganger in existence with the same writing style


On this site? Or on another site?


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Haven't read many of your posts, but your Type-me thread suggests ENTJ (or ESTJ).


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Most likely.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes, you are.


----------



## Aridela

Looks ISFP to me.


----------



## Engelsstaub

Looks like a soft, fluffy INFP kitty to me.


----------



## Rydori

no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Charus

Yeeeeeeees


----------



## ENIGMA2019

If you were CM then yes appears correct



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm giving this one an ENTP.
> 
> My correct type is ESTP. I have taken the test.


:laughing:


----------



## Charus

ENTP 8w9 sp/sx

Also, I didn't get the joke. I assume you are making fun of my older nickname, for reasons that my IQ can't comprehend.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Neutronic said:


> ENTP 8w9 sp/sx
> 
> Also, I didn't get the joke. I assume you are making fun of my older nickname, for reasons that my IQ can't comprehend.


I was not making a joke it was more of ~if you are the same person then..... Yeah


----------



## Queen Talia

@ENIGMA2019

Let's get physical, physical.
You know my opinion, correctly typed biatch


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

All opinion, not enough facts!


----------



## Queen Talia

feelings over facts hun


----------



## TemP14y3R

I trust your decision, so yeah you've got the right type!


----------



## Rydori

no 40000000x


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

No, I definitely hear something.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Yes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You up there, yes..



UltimaRatio said:


> Haha definitively ISFP
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, just a joke...



It's ok.. I'm finally living up to my Fi-ness..


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I feel like even if it's not, the amount of time that went into the signature has to count for something.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESTx



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> I feel like even if it's not, the amount of time that went into the signature has to count for something.


The reality of life is that some effort doesn't even count because in a spiritual sense, life fails in math. It can only count for some thing; not everything. I don't know what I'm talking about..


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Notus Asphodelus said:


> The reality of life is that some effort doesn't even count because in a spiritual sense, life fails in math. It can only count for some thing; not everything. I don't know what I'm talking about..


That's cuz math isn't ur type's stronk suit. But the thought that came to mind was something along the lines of, maybe it isn't the math that fails, but our ability to gather all parts for the equation.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> That's cuz math isn't ur type's stronk suit. But the thought that came to mind was something along the lines of, maybe it isn't the math that fails, but our ability to gather all parts for the equation.


Well, the parts make the suit. It's the effort that dresses us. The thing which is missing is da tailor coz he ain't home.


* *




forgive me.. I'm in my nonsense mood


----------



## Queen Talia

Yes


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You're IENSFTJP


----------



## Convex

whats ironic is that you call yourself a queen


----------



## Queen Talia

There's no irony in that.


----------



## Convex

satire?


----------



## Queen Talia

Nope


----------



## Convex

should rename to "queen of failed comebacks"


----------



## Queen Talia

Maybe I will


----------



## ENIGMA2019

:Smilies3:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Affirmative


----------



## Max

Probably


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katnip

lmao the avatar screams istp

_Absolutely_


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Yes, yes of course.


----------



## Charus

ISTP. I don't see Fi in your posts.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

I believe so


----------



## ENIGMA2019

INFx


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INFJ obviously look at the name and the signature.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INFJ obviously look at the name and the signature.


I have signatures turned off. I do not think I have one so, I will assume you are referring to ReasonForTreason as an INFJ : )


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I have signatures turned off. I do not think I have one so, I will assume you are referring to ReasonForTreason as an INFJ : )


Assume what you want, but your signature is very INFJ-LIKE. Yes? Hmm


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Assume what you want, but your signature is very INFJ-LIKE. Yes? Hmm


Bite me h:


----------



## Queen Talia

ESFJ obviously


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> ESFJ obviously


Aww now I have covered all the types *smirks* Leave it to an INFP (Your fav type) to nail it :laughing:


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Leave it to an INFP (Your fav type)


The shade of it all


----------



## Rydori

0kay


----------



## Engelsstaub

OK, I don't know it so it's unknown.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

Yeah, might be an INTP though.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Honestly? I don't know. We may have to talk to find out because sure as hell I'm not gonna do some sleuthing.


----------



## Rydori

nice shirt


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Rydori said:


> nice shirt


Thanks, my friend bought it for me. It means "Tired"


----------



## miuliu

I'd guess yeah.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

I suppose so.


----------



## bucolic

Only going off of avatar atm, but don't get that sense from you aesthetically.


----------



## Rydori

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Thanks, my friend bought it for me. It means "Tired"


Get one that means "Hungry" too


----------



## bucolic

mbti: unknown


----------



## Max

EINFTJP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Yeah.


----------



## Max

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Yeah.


With a name like that? Obviously! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

With a name like that? There is a chance!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sure


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yee


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> Please don't laugh at my tears, how insensitive of you. Max would never, because he supports me in everything I do.


*grins* That was a sneeze? Max is dedicated like that. You much have stock in apple?


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> *grins* That was a sneeze? Max is dedicated like that. You much have stock in apple?


I don't have stock in anything, but I have seductive ways.


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> *grins* That was a sneeze? Max is dedicated like that. You much have stock in apple?


Go on Discord. I am lost on the server, speak to me there. Thanks. 

You too Tiger.


----------



## Queen Talia

Max said:


> Go on Discord. I am lost on the server, speak to me there. Thanks.
> 
> You too Tiger.


Why? So you can call me an "Obnoxious ENFJ" again?


----------



## Max

tiger greengrass said:


> Why? So you can call me an "Obnoxious ENFJ" again?


No. So I can keep track of all the convos and send stuff, like interesting files.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


> Go on Discord. I am lost on the server, speak to me there. Thanks.
> 
> You too Tiger.


Not in a Discord mood. I am about to log off of here as well.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


> No. So I can keep track of all the convos and send stuff, like interesting files.


aka Hot Latinos...


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> aka Hot Latinos...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


>


:bored:


----------



## Queen Talia

No


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> :bored:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Max said:


> Yes. You are a definite xNTP, Mooni.
> 
> Also have you seen Guerra De Idolos?


Nunca he escuchado

also, esfp


----------



## Convex

fuck yeah

i like ur avatar


----------



## Queen Talia

No


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Nah.


----------



## Queen Talia

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Nah.


true I'm an ENFJ


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

No, enfj


----------



## Queen Talia

Yeah you can be INTP. Gimme ur Ti and I'll give u mah Fe how bout dat


----------



## Max

Moonious said:


> Nunca he escuchado
> 
> also, esfp


It’s on Netflix. Go and find it, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen Talia

ISFP


----------



## StinkyBambi

DrEquine said:


> YEEEET LET'S GO PARTY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


yayy


----------



## Dr Whoresy

StinkyBambi said:


> yayy


!!








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eatery125

@StinkyBambi way to bring the thread down


----------



## Dr Whoresy

eatery125 said:


> @StinkyBambi way to bring the thread down


Hey! Don't hurt stinky Bambi 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eatery125

DrEquine said:


> Hey! Don't hurt stinky Bambi


I just wanted a fair shake at a guess at my type, not an existential crisis mid-post. I'm sure whoever they are, they'll be fine. I'm just someone on the Internet. My only weapon is a keyboard.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

eatery125 said:


> I just wanted a fair shake at a guess at my type, not an existential crisis mid-post. I'm sure whoever they are, they'll be fine. I'm just someone on the Internet. My only weapon is a keyboard.


Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will make sad.

I guess you could be an ISFJ...not really sure 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eatery125

DrEquine said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will make sad.


True, but what will make anyone sadder than words are the actions you choose to inflict on yourself because of those words. Only you have the power to ignore the other person who may be hurting more than you and lashing out, or just has psychopathic tendencies. Only you can prevent wildfires.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

eatery125 said:


> True, but what will make anyone sadder than words are the actions you choose to inflict on yourself because of those words. Only you have the power to ignore the other person who may be hurting more than you and lashing out, or just has psychopathic tendencies. Only you can prevent wildfires.


This is so fucking true, and it's something I I've needed to learn lately. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eatery125

DrEquine said:


> This is so fucking true, and it's something I've needed to learn lately.


If that was sarcastic, then great, sarcasm. If not, then great, I got my point across.

Anyway, let's stop derailing the thread. It's against my own logic to do so.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

eatery125 said:


> If that was sarcastic, then great, sarcasm. If not, then great, I got my point across.
> 
> Anyway, let's stop derailing the thread. It's against my own logic to do so.


Absolutely wasn't being sarcastic.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

idk who to do so @StinkyBambi, probably. definitely have p6w7 somewhere in ur tritype i think. sp/so?
@DrEquine probably, can’t rly conceptualize another type for u 
@eatery125 hmm maybe. not opposed to isfj though ngl felt more of intx skimming through ur posts lol. 591 so/sp for tritype. maybee? again not rly a basis for that, just intuition


----------



## Kiwizoom

Do I sound like INTP or something else?


----------



## Rydori

who the fuck are these peeps???


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Rydori said:


> who the fuck are these peeps???


MBTI enthusiasts. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

DrEquine said:


> MBTI enthusiasts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziegel

bruh


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP seems about right, especially with the 7-core. Either ISTP or ESTP but se first seems more accurate. Seems to be analytical, good with critical thinking, picking concepts apart based up posts, so solid ti in the mix.


----------



## StinkyBambi

infj yes,would you like to be friends @Froody Blue Gem ??? How is your day going?  mine hasnt been going to good so i took a walk in the country and stroked the sheep


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

StinkyBambi said:


> infj yes,would you like to be friends @Froody Blue Gem ??? How is your day going?  mine hasnt been going to good so i took a walk in the country and stroked the sheep



Yes, I would like to be friends. c:

Sheep are one of my favorite animals, they are such gentle creatures, them and goats. But stereotypically goats have more of a stubborn streak. xD Both of them are ravenous eaters though.

Sounds like you are having a great day so far. I am doing well, was in the library reading, drawing, and was working on a mini video project before. Also have a pile of books that I'm skimming through. 

Very INFP and sp/so and EII add up well too.

_Next person may skip me, I have had my turn._


----------



## StinkyBambi

Froody Blue Gem said:


> Yes, I would like to be friends. c:
> 
> Sheep are one of my favorite animals, they are such gentle creatures, them and goats. But stereotypically goats have more of a stubborn streak. xD Both of them are ravenous eaters though.
> 
> Sounds like you are having a great day so far. I am doing well, was in the library reading, drawing, and was working on a mini video project before. Also have a pile of books that I'm skimming through.
> 
> Very INFP and sp/so and EII add up well too.
> 
> _Next person may skip me, I have had my turn._


yay thanks friend !!
aw yes I love goats too they are hilarious, but havent come across many goats oh nice I enjoy the library and reading too, what sort of books do you like

*next person skip me too!!!! *


----------



## StinkyBambi

no this person is obviously an entp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

StinkyBambi said:


> no this person is obviously an entp


He definitely is not an ENTP : P


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Eu_citzen said:


> Yes.


Hey!!!! :hugs:


----------



## StinkyBambi

ENIGMA2019 said:


> He definitely is not an ENTP : P


yeah ik lol


----------



## Terracraft

It looks like that you're correctly typed, very much fantasy alike. Streamlined, yet not.
Not something that you see everyday. Except you see that something everyday.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Terracraft said:


> It looks like that you're correctly typed, very much fantasy alike. Streamlined, yet not.
> Not something that you see everyday. Except you see that something everyday.


are you talking about me?? Why are you talking in riddles


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Terracraft said:


> It looks like that you're correctly typed, very much fantasy alike. Streamlined, yet not.
> Not something that you see everyday. Except you see that something everyday.


That whole paragraph totally went over my head, meaning your definitely an INFJ. I agree that StinkyBambi is correctly typed!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi

DrEquine said:


> That whole paragraph totally went over my head, meaning your definitely an INFJ. I agree that StinkyBambi is correctly typed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


how would you know. I'm an estj by night


----------



## Dr Whoresy

StinkyBambi said:


> how would you know. I'm an estj by night


Exactly, you're your shadow by night!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Maybe


----------



## StinkyBambi

probably. lucky you.


----------



## SirCanSir

Eni the adventurous-dangerous type. 

The above is a '?' for now.
I'll also go with maybe.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

SirCanSir said:


> Eni the adventurous-dangerous type.
> 
> The above is a '?' for now.
> I'll also go with maybe.


Maybe? I don't seem ENFP enough for you? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Hell yeah.


----------



## Suntide

For sure.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Hell sure.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Probably not.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes okay fine alright


----------



## Charus

As much as I don't want to type by vibes in this thread (Since It's incorrect to type such way), but considering that I don't really know much, I'm going to say that your type is correct.


----------



## Rydori

Enoch said:


> Probably not.


wb


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Unknown is what you are for the time being..


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes on above!



SirCanSir said:


> Eni the adventurous-dangerous type.
> 
> The above is a '?' for now.
> I'll also go with maybe.


:shocked: I am the sweet-silent type! *adjusts bent halo*


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yup, ESTP adds up and fits well.


----------



## Charus

Funny how my post got completely ignored.



Neytron said:


> As much as I don't want to type by vibes in this thread (Since It's incorrect to type such way), but considering that I don't really know much, I'm going to say that your type is correct.


But anyway, INTP for the person above me^.


----------



## SirCanSir

I dont know the above once again. Looks like a physics nerd for now.



DrEquine said:


> Maybe? I don't seem ENFP enough for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You defenitely do.


----------



## eatery125

Sure, ENTP seems right.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Prolly,


----------



## bleghc

maybe. top alternatives i'd look into assuming you were doubting intj: 
1. intp
2. istp 

just from a surface-level feel of things, it ~feels~ like u have ti. i could also see so somewhere in there tbh. so/sp or sp/so?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENFP

I love your avatar.. Makes me giddy with love for Ariel.


----------



## Rydori

RDJ

I say yes Ma'am


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Since this is whether yours is accurate or not, Unknown is what you are at the moment. Based on limited vibe, you may be Fi-Se.

Anyway, did you say yes to RDJ or yes to ISFP? I think both will work the same way.. teehee


----------



## ComingInClutch

Yep. Sounds about right.


----------



## bleghc

ooh an enfp sp 

would stalk ur post history to get an idea (jk i already did) but not sure if that's enough to say either yes or no (bc u have like 3 posts) but for now, a cautioned yes


----------



## Charus

I guess It's correct.


----------



## Rydori

Sure i guess
@Notus Asphodelus Can't say no to Iron Man


----------



## StinkyBambi

seems you don't have a type. I'll just call you an INTP and say yeah sure you're accurately typed :rolleye:


----------



## Wisteria

Yeah that fits


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Yes, although could be INFJ.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Yes, although could be INFJ.


I feel ENFP could be correct

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

I'm not entirely sure but I think ENFJ sounds like a reasonable possibility.


----------



## Rydori

sure


----------



## Asmodaeus

I'm not sure, I've always believed you're actually a thinker.


----------



## Charus

Overall I always gotten more F vibes from your communication style, you seem more Fe - Ti to me.


----------



## StinkyBambi

yes


----------



## ComingInClutch

Yeah, I could see it. That avatar seems to represent the quirky INFP type.


----------



## Charus

I guess your type is right. You are pretty new here and I haven't seen your posts either-way, so I can't tell your correct typing exactly.

(I'm posting again because previously I didn't get genuine typing.)


----------



## Ksiaze

E for sure
N preference
F for sure
P and J i can't tell because i know fuck all about this shit.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

After giving a read to your posts, I think ENTP could fit. I for sure think you're a thinker and probably an intuitive.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> After giving a read to your posts, I think ENTP could fit. I for sure think you're a thinker and probably an intuitive.


Your avatar totally makes me think ENFP. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Ok


----------



## Asmodaeus

I don't think so...


----------



## Asmodaeus

Maybe but I think ENFJ is also a possibility worth considering.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> Maybe but I think ENFJ is also a possibility worth considering.


I wish I was an ENFJ tbh.

You seem intellectual. INTJ.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunniculla

I think so. I saw some definite Fi.


----------



## Rydori

sure


----------



## bremen

Sorry thats not what your papers are indicating


----------



## Shinsei

Yea.


----------



## Rydori

sounds edgy, ok


----------



## Max

Rydori said:


> sounds edgy, ok


Yeah you seem happy to be anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I guess that yes. ^^


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I can see xNFP, you use ne quite a bit so ne-dom would make sense. Fi-ne or Ne-fi in some order would make senses. Sx/sp adds up too. Seems to dig into things, branch out the way that ne does and fi somewhere in the mix would make sense.


----------



## Crowbo

Yup!


----------



## bleghc

ya more-or-less. other possibility is intp who seems more extroverted bc so is first in ur instinctual variants but this typing makes sense


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Definitely 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

k


----------



## Asmodaeus

I'm not certain...


----------



## Suntide

Yes, and I'm gonna guess sp/sx for instinctual?


----------



## Bunniculla

Yes.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I think so, yes.


----------



## Crowbo

probably yes


----------



## Rydori

Sure


----------



## StinkyBambi

yeah sure AND DON'T BOTHER TYPING ME. At this rate I don't have a type. I'M TOO SUPERIOR FOR A TYPE. 

JUST TYPE ME AS EXTREMELY FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## Wisteria

Um ok? Extremely fucking amazing then :kitteh:

(not accurately typed imo)


----------



## Rydori

you seem familiar,, idk


----------



## StinkyBambi

bad bunny said:


> um ok? Extremely fucking amazing then :kitteh:
> 
> (not accurately typed imo)


hmmm..... And how am i not accurately typed???? Do elaborate.


----------



## The red spirit

Not really


----------



## Rydori

Unknown best 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

Maybe? Didn't used to be like an esfj. 



StinkyBambi said:


> hmmm..... And how am i not accurately typed???? Do elaborate.


You're not like other infps on this forum, like at all


----------



## Enoch

Absolutely not.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Absolutely unknown


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

> Quote Originally Posted by DrEquine View Post
> Are ESFPs sensitive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> i dont know, i thought it means Extroverted, sensitive, feeling, perceiving ???????
> 
> yeah? so of course they've got to be right


Less sensitive than Fi doms and I'd say less sensitive than ENFPs as they think in a more "realistic" way, but they can be sensitive at times. 

As an alternative type, I could see an Fe dom type for you, so either ENFJ or ESFJ, leaning towards ESFJ.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Less sensitive than Fi doms and I'd say less sensitive than ENFPs as they think in a more "realistic" way, but they can be sensitive at times.
> 
> As an alternative type, I could see an Fe dom type for you, so either ENFJ or ESFJ, leaning towards ESFJ.


You always seem so happy, so I'd say you're an ENFx for sure, with ENFP being a perfect possibility...it's a possibility for me. If you go to my what is my type thread, you'll see that many have instantly deemed me as an ENFP, others thought xSFJ, I personally want to be an ENFJ...I want to be universally well liked and adored.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

ENFP checks out prehaps, especially with the harley quinn ava


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

> ENFP checks out prehaps, especially with the harley quinn ava


Oh okay, may I ask you what makes you think that?  

And I think you seem more introverted than the usual representation of ESFJs. ^^


----------



## Wisteria

Could be



StinkyBambi said:


> my mood changes


Ahhhh


----------



## Rydori

@Bad Bunny

I'm not too sure, so I'll say fine



BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Oh okay, may I ask you what makes you think that?
> 
> And I think you seem more introverted than the usual representation of ESFJs. ^^


Harley Quinn is quite an EFP character if I were to say, although outside of that I'm not really going much, I mean I could look at your profile and analyse every sentence you say to give maybe an idea, but that is neither fun nor easy to do.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Rydori said:


> @Bad Bunny
> 
> I'm not too sure, so I'll say fine
> 
> 
> 
> Harley Quinn is quite an EFP character if I were to say, although outside of that I'm not really going much, I mean I could look at your profile and analyse every sentence you say to give maybe an idea, but that is neither fun nor easy to do.


Now that I think about it, Harley Quinn was a psychologist. She's definitely an ENFP! I KNOW WHO MY NEW ROLE MODEL IS.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

I thought ENFP really fit but unknown is ok too. XD


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> I thought ENFP really fit but unknown is ok too. XD


XD is such an xNTP emoji, I swear. Definitely an ENTP.

DONT JUDGE I WENT THROUGH MY ENFJ PHASE TODAY.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronney

Humm has pic of self as avitar. Probably an SP of some sort ?


----------



## Rydori

DrEquine said:


> Now that I think about it, Harley Quinn was a psychologist. She's definitely an ENFP! I KNOW WHO MY NEW ROLE MODEL IS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


A psychologist with a case of stockholm syndrome (or reverse? somewhere along the lines).


----------



## StinkyBambi

rydori no way are you an esfj, more like isfj


----------



## Dr Whoresy

@Ronney ESFP might be close. We'll let @Crowbo guess. 

I think you'll be an ESTP based on the brutality of your avi lol


----------



## StinkyBambi

DrEquine said:


> @Ronney ESFP might be close. We'll let @Crowbo guess.
> 
> I think you'll be an ESTP based on the brutality of your avi lol


lol what is that in his avi, a koala or something


----------



## Ronney

It's a drop bear. A vicious type of koala that attacks people.

I'm going to guess you are an ISFP


----------



## StinkyBambi

Ronney said:


> It's a drop bear. A vicious type of koala that attacks people.
> 
> I'm going to guess you are an ISFP


lol okay. terrible guess.


----------



## Rydori

StinkyBambi said:


> rydori no way are you an esfj, more like isfj


hmm why you'd say so? :think:

as for you missy, yes.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Rydori said:


> hmm why you'd say so? :think:
> 
> as for you missy, yes.


because you're too quiet and sensible to be an extrovert


----------



## StinkyBambi

my aunt clemence she was a good character i think she was a esfp completely bonker, i say to her one day when i was 10 at her birthday party that she was best aunt ever, she say i am sweetish child ever and give me big hug, she gets me a lollypop from the cubbie and i sit in the garden in the flower bed. auntie would do all sort of dances, she was a performer, i loved her traditional dance she used to do in the fairy dress, my mom was ever so jealous of dear auntie, and i told my auntie clemence so, my auntie could attract all men far and wide she slept with the best of them, she told me tales of her time as a groupie for the band the who when they toured the usa, i couldnt believe it but she went into detail and says she slept with roger daltry on a summer night in some old mustang round the back of the gig i could sit there all day listening to her she's done all sort of drugs not to mention lsd coke allsorts of the picn mix variety shes seen some good things she has, loves her music, loves her dance, for 5 years she performed on cruise liners, 10 years after that she worked with some top dance agency she was madame clem best in the school she was and she got me into dancing since age 15 i was dancing right up until now in my twenties, loving every second because clem taught me the best she could, ballet especially, all the traditional dance, but she taught me a lot about life and i'm grateful to dear auntie clem who is the inner animal, soul of life and joy of any party and gathering wherever she go, party joins her everywhere, dear old clem if you see this i hope you are having a nice time in auzzie land good luck with uncle bill my good auntie may you never forget your favorite niece xxxxx


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

To be honest I'm not sure it was the right place for this tribute, but it was very touching. ^^ 
Coming back to the subject : Unsure, I could see you using Se.


----------



## bremen

No, no. You are only 50% correctly typed.


----------



## Rydori

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Due to your high Te and Fe, I conclude that you answered the questions incorrectly and have failed the MBTI test. You will be labeled Missing in Action.


Hey dude, can you gimme the cheat sheet I need to pass this test badly


----------



## bleghc

bitches r out here asking if they're accurately typed when they type themselves as unknown smh. not naming names but,,
@*ColdNobility* i think 9 makes sense for u, i'd guess inxp for mbti. 
@*Rydori* looooooooool 

like idk maybe but my nonexistent ni is telling me probably not !! u give off nj energy to me for some reason.


----------



## Queen Talia

Could be ESFP with that bluntness ahha.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Maybe...


----------



## Queen Talia

annnd on the other end of the spectrum, INTP - no bluntness at all


----------



## bremen

Enfjs don't exist


----------



## bleghc

u r right.

starting from now everyone is type wellsist and mbti doesnt exist anymore. thread closed.


----------



## Rydori

blehBLEH said:


> u r right.
> 
> starting from now everyone is type wellsist and mbti doesnt exist anymore. thread closed.


I'm sorry but my type is unwellsist


----------



## bleghc

@*Rydori* disgusting. 
@*TreeBob* this is what happens when u leave the forum. what has become of the perc administration; this behavior is unacceptable and ur inaction is only enabling rydori. get RYD (lol get it) of him/her/them


----------



## Asmodaeus

I'm not sure but IMHO ExFJ is a possibility worth considering.


----------



## bremen

blehBLEH said:


> u r right.
> 
> starting from now everyone is type wellsist and mbti doesnt exist anymore. thread closed.


yes yes yes!

mods get on this

you are indeed incorrectly typed, wellsist


----------



## bleghc

@Asmodaeus were u an entj b4 or am i misremembering?? either way intj feels more right to me tbh but i also feel like u'd be more receptive to being social than most so maybe intj so/sp?? or sp/so. i dont rly c sx in u 
@ColdNobility petition to add a subcategory to the "personality type forums" section of the forum for wellsism


----------



## bremen

@blehBLEH Would!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Rydori said:


> Hey dude, can you gimme the cheat sheet I need to pass this test badly


And lose my teaching position at the temple? No, you shall visit extra help. The advice forum will steer you to your objective. HmmMmMmMMm.


----------



## Queen Talia

I've told you my opinion, typical INTP not listening LOL.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

YEE


----------



## eatery125

Seems chill


----------



## Charus

Damnit, got ninjad, hate when that happens.

I'm not sure about you, I haven't seen much of your posts so I can't judge/tell you type, and I can't type by just the avatar either.

@Notus Asphodelus Would appreciate (and many others as well) if you would genuinely type others rather than writing "Yeee" over and over again just to get typed.

As for your type, @Notus Asphodelus , seems very ISFP to me. Sharing your art and music is what Fi - Se would do.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Damnit, got ninjad, hate when that happens.
> 
> I'm not sure about you, I haven't seen much of your posts so I can't judge/tell you type, and I can't type by just the avatar either.
> 
> @Notus Asphodelus Would appreciate (and many others as well) if you would genuinely type others rather than writing "Yeee" over and over again just to get typed.
> 
> As for your type, @Notus Asphodelus , seems very ISFP to me. Sharing your art and music is what Fi - Se would do.


I don't type Greengrass because she doesn't like to be stereotyped into a box and she's adamant about it. All I can say she's not an ENTJ or an ESFJ at least. 

As an Fi-dom, I don't appreciate you ordering me around. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Crowbo

I think ISFP fits


----------



## Charus

You seem to be more of INTP to me rather than an ENTP. I don't know, you hit more to me as an introvert.

Had to post again because I hate when my post gets ignored in this thread, people are so inattentive.


----------



## StinkyBambi

ye seems laik a gooden chappen sie alt bitte aut ich baunschaum die sprecht du nachnt


----------



## Charus

StinkyBambi said:


> ye seems laik a gooden chappen sie alt bitte aut ich baunschaum die sprecht du nachnt


I don't speak troll language, either type me or don't bother posting.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Unknown seems good for both of you.


----------



## StinkyBambi

NeutroN RU IL said:


> I don't speak troll language, either type me or don't bother posting.


hahahah troll language???? ? I think troll language goes more like this oog auf ooog aufen spiell ooogen aufen


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You're an ESFP, mi chica bambino..


----------



## StinkyBambi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> You're an ESFP, mi chica bambino..


reallay? really??? Nahh 

you're a ISFP


----------



## StinkyBambi

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Either way, I can easily tell your MBTI type is ENTP. You seem fairly extroverted, very random and into joking around, I would consider ENFP, but I don't see Fi in you, so ENTP.


good bet you're intp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

StinkyBambi said:


> reallay? really??? Nahh
> 
> you're a ISFP


----------



## StinkyBambi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> View attachment 827493


----------



## Queen Talia

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I don't type Greengrass because she doesn't like to be stereotyped into a box and she's adamant about it. All I can say she's not an ENTJ or an ESFJ at least.
> 
> As an Fi-dom, I don't appreciate you ordering me around. Thanks I appreciate it.


When have I ever said that? Why would I be into typology if I was adamant about that?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

tiger greengrass said:


> When have I ever said that? Why would I be into typology if I was adamant about that?


You said that in your dream.. 

Of course you're into typology. Remember the time you were trolling about your type.. I guess it was a long time ago, and I sort of remember that for some random reason


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

StinkyBambi said:


> View attachment 827495


----------



## Alana

Yes, no objections to your type


----------



## Asmodaeus

Yeah, that sounds plausible but I also think INFJ is a posssibility worth considering.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yes, I think INTJ seems to fit you well. ^^


----------



## bleghc

i think so ! there are times where for whatever reason i get more fe from u but that could just be bc of ur enneatype (which for whatever reason i connect w users and even more particularly, sfjs). enfp is definitely plausible, though. just offering alternate possibilities for the sake of it lol


----------



## Asmodaeus

Yeah, I'm mostly convinced you're an ExFP.


----------



## Crowbo

I'm convinced, though ENTJ could work too.


----------



## soop

I think so, there are some other types that I wouldn't be able to deny work if you were to claim them but ENTP works just as well from what I've seen.


----------



## Queen Talia

Sure


----------



## bremen

Close, but the right type is ISTP


----------



## StinkyBambi

no lol my bet is he's an intp


----------



## Rydori

Ixfp

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## eatery125

Let's just call you super-SJ


----------



## Rydori

eatery125 said:


> Let's just call you super-SJ


Somewhere around there is the correct label for me, as for you I thought isfj was more fitting but I don't know you too well

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily

er i always thought you were an stj but ok


----------



## Crowbo

Still yes


----------



## Asmodaeus

Absofreakinglutely!


----------



## Firelily

ENTX 

:wink:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> ENTX
> 
> :wink:


100% percent.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily

ENFP :tongue:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

You're an ESFP. I'm an ENFJ :blueberry:


----------



## bremen

Sure


----------



## Rydori

Null 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi

no. They're an intp.


----------



## Rydori

StinkyBambi said:


> no. They're an intp.


Shit,thats like the complete opposite type, that's polarising 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Rydori said:


> Shit,thats like the complete opposite type, that's polarising
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


Seriously, pay no attention to her. She calls everyone an INTP and trolls for shits and giggles. Your typing seems fine. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi

DrEquine said:


> Seriously, pay no attention to her. She calls everyone an INTP and trolls for shits and giggles. Your typing seems fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


oh hello there, how is your personality typing going? I want you to know I don't troll. Sure I like a little joke every now and then, I just don't like to be too serious. This is supposed to be a fun and enjoyable forum, so it'd be appreciated if you didn't ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Doccium

*STJ checks in - amusing sarcasm


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Lizard head - must be an ENTP conspiracy theorist.
@Rydori 

Pff you look like a birth defect bulbasaur


----------



## Rydori

CultOfPersonality said:


> Lizard head - must be an ENTP conspiracy theorist.
> @Rydori
> 
> Pff you look like a birth defect bulbasaur


And you're a zubat,everywhere and annoying my friend

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Rydori said:


> And you're a zubat,everywhere and annoying my friend
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


I can't tell if this is all a big joke but why bicker? Can't we get along.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Unknown really suits you - you should wear it more often


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Rydori said:


> And you're a zubat,everywhere and annoying my friend
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk



zubat is actually a decent pokemon, but it's obvious you don't know that cause you got no taste :smug:


----------



## Rydori

DrEquine said:


> I can't tell if this is all a big joke but why bicker? Can't we get along.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


No 

@CultOfPersonality

Nah metapods are much better

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Idk you do seem Fe, and before you've typed yourself as ESFJ. Maybe ISFJ?


----------



## Doccium

Sí


----------



## Charus

You strike me as INTJ.


----------



## soop

According to functions process of elimination points me to xNTJ for you. As far as dichotomy, N and T seem pretty obvious to me.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

You strike me as an ENTP.


----------



## Queen Talia

Looks like an INFP soy


----------



## Aluminum Frost

You seem introverted from your vids years ago


----------



## bremen

I can see it, maybe estp if not


----------



## bleghc

idk shit about socionics so cant comment on that (and quite frankly im too lazy to google the mbti equivalent of sli) but for some reason im leaning a bit more towards infp over intp for u 

9's fine


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Why are you here? Hmm?


* *




I am inclined to upload the yoda quotes from this video game.


----------



## AdaptingMotif

HAHAHAHAHAHAA damn skippy he is (accurately typed)

I just wanna know where you found that avatar picture @Grandmaster Yoda... sheer epicsauce sir


----------



## Queen Talia

INFP again. So many mistyped INFPs wanting to be mastermind Ni geniuses like myself.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AdaptingMotif said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAA damn skippy he is (accurately typed)
> 
> I just wanna know where you found that avatar picture @Grandmaster Yoda... sheer epicsauce sir


The now defunct Google Images. I located this image in the form of a plain black and white comic book page, then I modified it to add the gray texture and purple stars. ''Twas a time when image manipulation technology was on the cutting edge.


----------



## Doccium

Intp


----------



## Rydori

Seems like an intx

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus

You seem fairly extroverted, I might incline ESFJ, but some of your posts there that I've read seem more T oriented, so ESTJ.


----------



## StinkyBambi

entp


----------



## bleghc

esfp 387 sx/sp if i had to guess


----------



## bremen

nfp seems correct I suppose, but my impression is that enneagram, instincts could be switched possibly


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ColdNobility said:


> nfp seems correct I suppose, but my impression is that enneagram, instincts could be switched possibly


Is this you?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

DrEquine said:


> Is this you?


Idk, I dont really play digimon


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ColdNobility said:


> Idk, I dont really play digimon


Did you just fucking call that a Digimon? That's it, I'm typing you as an ISTP out of spite. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

sure if ya want to be that pokemon XD


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> sure if ya want to be that pokemon XD


I call you correct. How about ENFP?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus

Either ESFJ or ENFP, might go ENFP due to the fact that you seem to be more of a bubbly person.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Either ESFJ or ENFP, might go ENFP due to the fact that you seem to be more of a bubbly person.


I totally relate to everything in this video that the ENFPs say... 




I'd guess I'm an ENFP ..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

DrEquine said:


> I totally relate to everything in this video that the ENFPs say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess I'm an ENFP ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I like that vid XD. This one is good too.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> I like that vid XD. This one is good too.


The whole ENFP thing is so accurate because I dance all the time randomly

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus

Not gonna repeat what I said before, for obvious reasons.

(Posting again because there are some people with 0 awareness about who should be typed, for some reason most just type the post above that doesn't participate and skip the one who actually participated and should receive It's typing. Like please, don't be this lazy...)


----------



## StinkyBambi

yes


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Rydori

Sure from above, although ENFP might be more reasonable 



NeutroN RU IL said:


> Not gonna repeat what I said before, for obvious reasons.
> 
> (Posting again because there are some people with 0 awareness about who should be typed, for some reason most just type the post above that doesn't participate and skip the one who actually participated and should receive It's typing. Like please, don't be this lazy...)


Then like 70% of this thread is accusable of that, most who do type here are either those having fun or legitimately confused people who gives no shits above the person and selfishly want a label, go look at the "type me thread" and the posters related from here, most give zero shits and filler post something so they can get a view themselves

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi

wait a minute. you've changed your type again, loll make your mind up. the other day you were an extrovert..... istj seems better for you


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ha! Tiger will view it as humor. 

*stamps you on the forehead with INFP* h:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Ha! Tiger will view it as humor.
> 
> *stamps you on the forehead with INFP* h:


RUDEEEEEEEEE IM DEF NOT A INTROVERT, MISS ISTP.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

DrEquine said:


> RUDEEEEEEEEE IM DEF NOT A INTROVERT, MISS ISTP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Now, I am a rude ISTP? Make up your mind man!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Now, I am a rude ISTP? Make up your mind man!!!! :laughing:


NO. ABSOLUTELY NOT. I AM FOREVER INDECISIVE

jking ur a cute ESTP
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

Nah, someone told me you're not, who? An annonymous but very reliable source. It can't be shared for privacy reasons.

Just accept it and change to your real type Istj.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

@Rydori

Metapod sucks, you got no Pokemon taste smh.


a penguin that points a gun at me? definitely ISTP.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

From what I recall~appears correct.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

It seems to be good. ^^


----------



## Queen Talia

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Better than the ENFJ shit you were shoveling not too long ago. h:


Learn socionics, miss LSE


----------



## soop

ENTJ would not be my first guess but then I only see what I see on here. I do for sure think E and T are right. You are ET...you are an alien. (On a serious note that is still just about my favorite movie of all time)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Guys, someone was supposed to type me too and not just pass and ignore me, not to be rude but just saying.


----------



## bremen

Mistyped there ya go

Thatlll be 5 dollar since im certified mbti praticionner


----------



## soop

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Guys, someone was supposed to type me too and not just pass and ignore me, not to be rude but just saying.


I literally just typed the person above me, who was not you. You demonstrate Fi, and you seem to be generally extroverted. I know this is not the function magic forum but at least according to function magic I can see it. I'm not gonna assume you're wrong without knowing you, that'd actually be rude not to mention delusional.


Ninja'd so I guess Ill type everyone. @ColdNobility I've seen you claim every type I have no ides about you any more. Sorry bud. I did think you were an Introvert and a thinker last time I was here which was several months ago, but people change, our persona on here is but a mask to an extent.

Would anyone else like to be typed by someone with inferior Fe? Didn't think so.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes for above



tiger greengrass said:


> Learn socionics, miss LSE


----------



## Queen Talia

Mistyped - obvious ESxJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

> Mistyped there ya go
> 
> Thatlll be 5 dollar since im certified mbti praticionner


Really?  Why? 



> Would anyone else like to be typed by someone with inferior Fe? Didn't think so.


Why not?  At least you truly try to analyze instead of giving hazardful statements. So I truly think Ti dom fits you. I was hesitant about Ne and Se as your auxiliary but from what I've seen from your posts you seem rather down to earth and valuing concrete informations.
@tiger greengrass
I can see ENTJ for now, not enough information to say the opposite.


----------



## Queen Talia

Guys, someone was supposed to type me too and not just pass and ignore me, not to be rude but just saying. 

Touche, well played. (ExFP seems on)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

What are you talking about? You've been typed.


----------



## Queen Talia

Cheeky


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

It's just that I've been ninja'd too so I didn't see the answers at first. x)


----------



## Charus

Rydori said:


> is this based on my posts that I make?


Yes...

(Skip)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yes I still think ENFP seems correct.


----------



## StinkyBambi

yeah course


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Maybe the aesthetic part of it. Perfect writing looks good in the eyes..
> 
> View attachment 827993


lol I love that movie!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ESTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFP


----------



## Ziegel

INTX.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Highly likely


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Highly likely


Engina is a prime example of a mature ESTP.

Shoot me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Doccium

Sí, es correcto


----------



## Ziegel

>ESTP >mature tho
@up dunno your type but I sense INFP in ya.


----------



## isaac_a15

ESTP seems like a good fit.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Max said:


> Engina is a prime example of a mature ESTP.
> 
> Shoot me if I'm wrong.


You're a prime example of an ISTP


Doccium said:


> Sí, es correcto


Да, правильно.


----------



## Charus

Actually, I think you are ENFJ, overly-happy (Fe) and bubbly (Ni).


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Didn't you change from ENFP to INTJ to ENTP? x) But I'll say yes, you seem to use more Ti than Fi or Te to me.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Actually, I think you are ENFJ, overly-happy (Fe) and bubbly (Ni).


 @Max still says I'm an ENFJ. I'm not really independent like an ENFP either.


BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Didn't you change from ENFP to INTJ to ENTP? x) But I'll say yes, you seem to use more Ti than Fi or Te to me.


You're def an ENFP, and that's a good thing. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

:thinking:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ENIGMA2019 said:


> :thinking:


Don't you mean :thonking:

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

DrEquine said:


> Don't you mean :thonking:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


:tongue:


----------



## Rydori

Yes 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

No


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ColdNobility said:


> No


I feel more introvert vibes from you.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

We don't really know.
A foreigner. EXXX


----------



## Crowbo

yeep!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> yeep!


YA BABY *Austin Powers Voice*


----------



## Firelily

you are type Wild Sex God h:

:laughing:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> you are type Wild Sex God h:
> 
> :laughing:


So an ENFJ? Sure! I'll accept that. 

You're a wild forest nymph. : Laughing:

In all seriousness, I'm really not sure if you're an ISFP or an ENFP...I get introvert vibes from you though...


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> So an ENFJ? Sure! I'll accept that.
> 
> You're a wild forest nymph. : Laughing:
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm really not sure if you're an ISFP or an ENFP...I get introvert vibes from you though...


yes i think i am rather introverted 

a person i know irl keeps telling me i'm isfp haha
someone else thinks i'm infp i think its cute watching them


----------



## Crowbo

maybe


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> yes i think i am rather introverted
> 
> a person i know irl keeps telling me i'm isfp haha
> someone else thinks i'm infp i think its cute watching them


You'd be a cute INFP h:


Crowbo said:


> maybe


Why is almost only us in this thread :kitteh:


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> You'd be a cute INFP h:Why is almost only us in this thread :kitteh:


er i have no idea i have only posted twice :laughing:


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP sounds accurate.


----------



## Crowbo

Likely


----------



## Asmodaeus

Absofreakinglutely!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> Absofreakinglutely!


Abso-fucking-lutely!


----------



## Crowbo

perhaps


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Yes.


----------



## Max

DrEquine said:


> You're a prime example of an ISTP
> 
> Да, правильно.


I got excited when I got a notification... then I realised it was from you.


----------



## Libra Sun

Max said:


> I got excited when I got a notification... then I realised it was from you.


I read through some of your posts, and you seem to be accurately typed.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Gabrielle Hope said:


> I read through some of your posts, and you seem to be accurately typed.


Maybe an extrovert?


----------



## Lunacik

I don't know you / haven't interacted with you yet...so let's go with yes?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Well, you can't be mistyped if you're not typed, haha. But I imagine ESFJ?


----------



## StinkyBambi

yeh sure i think so maybe estp though bec she is kind nd all tat nd nice and smarty pant


----------



## Firelily

nope i think shes isfp :tongue:


----------



## StinkyBambi

Firelily said:


> nope i think shes isfp :tongue:


lolllll

ur very norty enfp


----------



## bremen

Idk maybe estj


----------



## Folsom

After 3 years and nearly 5000 posts, I'd be surprised if you didn't have the right type. 
Besides that, you do seem to fit my stereotypical understanding of INTPs.


----------



## soop

Hard to see anything else between the posts and avatar/signature combo.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

soop said:


> Hard to see anything else between the posts and avatar/signature combo.


Yes.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think that yes.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Yeah sure but I'd like you to think why are you doing this why are you sat there typing this person on a day like this ON A DAY LIKE THIS MY FRIENDS wake up and smell the AIR oooh the fresh air calls you doesn't it I WANT SOME SPICE give me that SPICE


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

StinkyBambi said:


> Yeah sure but I'd like you to think why are you doing this why are you sat there typing this person on a day like this ON A DAY LIKE THIS MY FRIENDS wake up and smell the AIR oooh the fresh air calls you doesn't it I WANT SOME SPICE give me that SPICE


Because where I live, right now we're in the middle of the night?


----------



## Lunacik

Probably.


----------



## StinkyBambi

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> StinkyBambi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure but I'd like you to think why are you doing this why are you sat there typing this person on a day like this ON A DAY LIKE THIS MY FRIENDS wake up and smell the AIR oooh the fresh air calls you doesn't it I WANT SOME SPICE give me that SPICE
> 
> 
> 
> Because where I live, right now we're in the middle of the night?
Click to expand...

So why aren't you clubbing?! Spice it up!


----------



## Lunacik

StinkyBambi said:


> So why aren't you clubbing?! Spice it up!


Eww, clubbing? Why would anyone want to do that when they can spend a nice quiet evening in their homes...


----------



## StinkyBambi

Hexcoder said:


> StinkyBambi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't you clubbing?! Spice it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, clubbing? Why would anyone want to do that when they can spend a nice quiet evening in their homes...
Click to expand...

Ewww boring introvert alert. Evacuate the building everyone we've got a partayyyy pooooper


----------



## Lunacik

StinkyBambi said:


> Ewww boring introvert alert. Evacuate the building everyone we've got a partayyyy pooooper


"Boring" is subjective, lol. I consider clubbing and partying very boring. I'm more excited by things that are intellectually stimulating.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Hexcoder said:


> StinkyBambi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww boring introvert alert. Evacuate the building everyone we've got a partayyyy pooooper
> 
> 
> 
> "Boring" is subjective, lol. I consider clubbing and partying very boring. I'm more excited by things that are intellectually stimulating.
Click to expand...

Intellectually stimulating? You mean like reading books and learning? Are you for real?! You get excited by that shit?!


----------



## Aridela

@Hexcoder

ISTP spotted. 


P.S. Nice avi.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Istp alert cough cough he hates parties get him out of the building cough nerd cough I don't care if he's good looking he likes intellectually stimulating things over partying


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

StinkyBambi said:


> So why aren't you clubbing?! Spice it up!


None of my friends is available right now, and I don't like going out alone, I don't feel good at all if I'm only with total strangers. *shrugs* So I'm good where I am. x) 

Back to the subject, @Hexcoder I haven't seen much of your posts so that's not based on anything solid, but I could maybe see you as an introvert and an extroverted sensor?
@StinkyBambi, if you're not a dominant extraverted sensor, then I'm an ISTJ. XD


----------



## StinkyBambi

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> StinkyBambi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't you clubbing?! Spice it up!
> 
> 
> 
> None of my friends is available right now, and I don't like going out alone, I don't feel good at all if I'm only with total strangers. *shrugs* So I'm good where I am. x)
> 
> Back to the subject, @Hexcoder I haven't seen much of your posts so that's not based on anything solid, but I could maybe see you as an introvert and an extroverted sensor?
> 
> @StinkyBambi, if you're not a dominant extraverted sensor, then I'm an ISTJ. XD
Click to expand...

LOL yeahhhh I really wish I was clubbing right now but I've got to get up early nd all for work it suckkssss nd I have been fired for hangovers nd stupid stuff. Even if my friends were busy I'd just go out on my own into town nd find something to do


----------



## Asmodaeus

I'm not sure. I think she's an ExFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

Totally


----------



## bleghc

yea, initially saw a bit more of intp in the beginning but i think entp is a good fit.


----------



## Lunacik

Haven't seen enough but the F is obvious anyway. I could see EF.


----------



## Charus

As much I'd hate typing on vibes (Because I seen you mostly in games forum), I'd say INFJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I think it’s correct - though I can see intp as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think so


----------



## StinkyBambi

oh my i love your profile picture bittersweet, very stylish. i'd say you're typed right


----------



## bleghc

undoubtedly


----------



## Wisteria

More like infp recently


----------



## Lunacik

Lol no, not INTJ.
After interacting with you more though, I questioned it before, but...now I do think F was accurate. You seem to make decisions based on your subjective values more than external factors. I'd guess probably Fi for you if using functions, and I don't doubt the S, either...so ISFx in dichotomies, ISFP in functions probably.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Unknown? Have you lost it?


----------



## Folsom

@*Hexcoder*

It's difficult to get I/E but I'm guessing that you're probably an I. 

You don't seem to care enough what people think of you to hold back your opinions or sugarcoat them but I've seen you offer help and advice to people and genuinely seem concerned for others. The advice has also been more in the way of emotional support, rather than 'do this Te thing to solve this problem, dumbass.' 
You have said that you lack a sense of self which makes me hesitate to go for Fi, but I think NFP. Maybe INFP.

That's just based off a quick glance at some of your posts and your general vibe. 
ISFP could be there as well because your avatar and signature seem stereotypically ISFP.

@Grandmaster-Yoda

Probably the most INTP avatar I've seen. You've also been here for ages so I'm guessing you've got your type nailed down pretty well.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Clear Ni, deep analysis and vision, you seem to show some Ti,... I'd say INFJ seems correct.


----------



## soop

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Unknown? Have you lost it?


archetypal even...


BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Clear Ni, deep analysis and vision, you seem to show some Ti,... I'd say INFJ seems correct.


I can see ENFP but you also kind of strike me as an introvert tbh. It could just be that English isn't your first language and even though you seem fluent in it, the way you think about it (which is slightly different than people who speak it as a native language) manifests itself through your writing voice. IDK. I've seen you demonstrate both Fe and Fi.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yes sig says it all


----------



## Asmodaeus

That seems likely.


----------



## Lunacik

I believe so, yes.
[hr][/hr]


Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Unknown? Have you lost it?


Unfortunately, there's no option for "Not listed..." so...Unknown will have to do.

Hint: my sig, etc. is an analogy and does not pertain to Se at all.
Edit / Hint II: "colors" = traits, basically.


----------



## Queen Talia

Hexcoder - ISTJ maybe? I break the "skip me" rulez.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@tiger greengrass Well, you couldn't seem any more ENTJ.


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> @tiger greengrass Well, you couldn't seem any more ENTJ.


Thanks hun


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

tiger greengrass said:


> Thanks hun


You're welcome.


----------



## Queen Talia

No


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

tiger greengrass said:


> No


Ok, you're not welcome then, if you want. x)


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Ok, you're not welcome then, if you want. x)


Facts don't care about your feelings.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

tiger greengrass said:


> Facts don't care about your feelings.


Good, it's not like I was feeling anything about that. XD You say no, I answer, that's all. Nothing to do with facts and feelings.


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Good, it's not like I was feeling anything about that. XD You say no, I answer, that's all. Nothing to do with facts and feelings.


liberals smh stop talkin emotions and talk facts.


----------



## bleghc

^a bored entp. i think u got ur enneatype right tho ! 
@*BitterSweet Blonde* yeah i think so ! not super sure about your mbti type bc im torn between fi and fe but i could see so/sp for your instinctual variants. enfp 694 so/sp based on vibe but havent seen enough to really attest towards or refute against your current typing.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

tiger greengrass said:


> liberals smh stop talkin emotions and talk facts.


But what emotions? XD I don't even understand what you're talking about or why you're starting to seek provocation all alone for no damn reason. The only emotions I've got now is a good laugh because of the nonsense you're talking. This is getting ridiculous, I don't know what you're trying to do, but you're doing it alone. x') 
@blehBLEH So as I can see I'm not the only one who's torn about Fe or Fi, haha. Thanks for your detailed analysis.  

SKIP ME


----------



## Queen Talia

Girl chill it's a meme lol


----------



## Charus

@blehBLEH (Since it is the only last participator in this thread, so she gets the "Type me prize" from me)

I actually think you are ESFP, based on vibes (As much as I hate typing by vibes since It's not 100% accurate)

You seem more like Se user to me rather than Ne. Really, I don't get the intuition aura from you, your avatar choices and signature is Se posterchild.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xNTP



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You can buy one at Pizza the Hutt.


They do serve good cheesy jabbas there..


----------



## Queen Talia

NeutroN RU IL said:


> @blehBLEH (Since it is the only last participator in this thread, so she gets the "Type me prize" from me)
> 
> I actually think you are ESFP, based on vibes (As much as I hate typing by vibes since It's not 100% accurate)
> 
> You seem more like Se user to me rather than Ne. Really, I don't get the intuition aura from you, your avatar choices and signature is Se posterchild.


I didn't ask you to skip me. ENFP


----------



## Rydori

Estp

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

ESFP h:
and 4


----------



## Queen Talia

Rydori - ESTJ 
(side note, never call me an ESTP again LOL)


----------



## Convex

some type of feeler


----------



## Queen Talia

yeah seems right (your type, what you said totally wrong - rekt liberal)


----------



## Lunacik

Convex - went through some posts, at least the ST seems right based on surface level observations. T more apparent than S imo.


----------



## Queen Talia

How about using some functions lol


----------



## Charus

@Hexcoder You seem to have a clear use of Ti, and you also seem to be very grounded to me. ISTP.
@tiger greengrass You are talking now, It's not like you ever used functions, heck even any genuine typing at all other than painting others as NF types. Honestly, your type is correct, typical Te user.


----------



## Queen Talia

@NeutroN RU IL
Like I said, facts don't care about your feelings. No need to cry - I'm not going to give people an actual typing session on a thread like this LOL.


----------



## Charus

tiger greengrass said:


> @NeutroN RU IL
> Like I said, facts don't care about your feelings. No need to cry - I'm not going to give people an actual typing session on a thread like this LOL.


Yes, It's true, facts don't care about feelings, even though you didn't state any facts which I'm not sure how that statment is relevant at all, _but hey, they definitely care about my feelings, amirite guys??_

Also Te dominant user confirmed, and apparently a narcissistic one unfortunately.


----------



## Queen Talia

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Yes, It's true, facts don't care about feelings, even though you didn't state any facts which I'm not sure how that statment is relevant at all, _but hey, they definitely care about my feelings, amirite guys??_
> 
> Also Te dominant user confirmed, and apparently a narcissistic one unfortunately.


I prefer the term egomaniac. I have been stating facts and bringing the banter to this thread, I am simply the greatest person on this forum.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Jeez what's the thing with all these narcissistic people messing the threads... *facepalm*


----------



## bleghc

tiger greengrass said:


> I prefer the term egomaniac. I have been stating facts and *bringing the banter to this thread*, I am simply the greatest person on this forum.


mm would've been one thing if your supposed banter was actually funny and/or relevant to the posts at hand but it isn't lol. not to anyone but yourself, anyway - but hey, each their own. 

in a broader scope, i usually don't mind derailing all that much but clearly no one else is engaging with you let alone finding any of your posts entertaining. save it for spam world, bud. maybe you'll be appreciated there. 

next person can skip me.


----------



## Rydori

Hmm, sure for above.

Prehaps it's just me but I don't see any derailing in this thread other than that one comment that tiger has said and that's all, so I have no idea why everyone is fussing out about one particular post.

EDIT: Nevermind, I didn't read everything properly, ^ ignore above what said.


----------



## bleghc

@NeutroN RU IL speaking strictly in terms of impression, you've always kinda given off having more te than ti. i'd probably guess istj which is a bit far-off from entp but i could be wrong. i think 6 and 1 are right for your tritype, i'm neutral on 4. agreed with instinctuals. 
@Rydori i think so! ngl, kinda felt more inxp (more on t than f) energy coming from u in the beginning but based off of what i can vaguely remember from the five facts you listed about yourself alongside how you appear now, i think istj is okay.


----------



## Lunacik

Guys, don't feed the troll. Just ignore it. 

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Doccium

@blehBLEH

Yeah, the alternatives aren't _that _convincing


----------



## Queen Talia

From the way you type, I like you already. ENTP?


----------



## bremen

ISTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Possibly. :thinking2: From your posts I can see Ti, but I haven't seen much more yet from what you've said.


----------



## Folsom

@BitterSweet Blonde

I'm not sure, I feel like I see a lot of Fe in your posts, but that could be from the NeFi combination.
You made a post where you described how you don't really relate to the stereotypes around Ne and wonder if you use Ni.

Maybe you're NiFe, or FeNi? I guess it depends on how strongly you relate to Fi.

But at a quick glance I'd say you probably have your type right if you've considered others, you seem to have a good enough understanding of the functions.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTJ. Generals are Commanders, Commanders are monikers for ENTJs.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

General said:


> @BitterSweet Blonde
> 
> I'm not sure, I feel like I see a lot of Fe in your posts, but that could be from the NeFi combination.
> You made a post where you described how you don't really relate to the stereotypes around Ne and wonder if you use Ni.
> 
> Maybe you're NiFe, or FeNi? I guess it depends on how strongly you relate to Fi.
> 
> But at a quick glance I'd say you probably have your type right if you've considered others, you seem to have a good enough understanding of the functions.


I did consider other types but I stopped on ENFP only because most people seemed to think I was an ENFP from my "Type me" thread, I never considered myself as a potential Ne dom before, I even initially thought I was an ISFP, before someone said I could be ENFJ...I just keep being perturbated by people thinking every time I must be another type. *shrugs* 
I have a good understanding of functions in theory, in myself not that much, so I don't even know if I relate more to Fi or Fe, I feel like I relate a lot to both. So yeah, all this to say I understand where your reasoning is coming from. ^^ Thanks for your detailed and complete explanation. 

@Grandmaster Yoda Sorry, been ninja'd. XD I'd say you look very analytical, like a classical INTP.


----------



## StinkyBambi

hhahahahahahahahahaa yes he is of course


----------



## Rydori

meh,


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm going to say yes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I will move expeditiously to come up with an answer.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

That's escalated quickly.. I think I saw your answer.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Of course!


----------



## Crowbo

I think so


----------



## Queen Talia

ENxP definitely


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

ENTJ was better for you IMO.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

From what I've read in your posts, maybe INTJ but I wouldn't totally exclude ENTJ. :thinking:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Your answer is ENTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

StinkyBambi said:


> do you like cheese and ham?


I like ham and cheese. But bread must be included in the deal.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Without a doubt.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Without a doubt.


Yes.


----------



## Wisteria

Uhm.. Agree with iei and 2w3


----------



## StinkyBambi

Yes I do believe so


----------



## Wisteria

Maybe


----------



## Queen Talia

Maybe ISTJ? I do agree with the SLI.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Unsure, somehow you don't strike me as a T. ^^

Oops, ninja'd, that was for @Bad Bunny
@tiger greengrass
I think so but I could also imagine EXTP for you.
edit: I didn't see you've changed your type from ENTJ to ENFJ, and I thought Te dom seemed to fit better than Fe dom. ^^


----------



## Queen Talia

Sure, why not?


----------



## eatery125

@tiger greengrass: seems okay. need more info. extroverted with Ni is a given.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

eatery125 said:


> @tiger greengrass: seems okay. need more info. extroverted with Ni is a given.


I guess so lol


----------



## StinkyBambi

I do believe so


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> It's true actually, I didn't worry to read that much about socionics, I chosed to focus on MBTI and Jung's theory. x) But where is that thought coming from?
> 
> "Extraverted Feeling is the ability to relate and the desire to connect with others with warmth and consideration. It draws others out and responds to expressed or unexpressed needs."
> 
> Simply put, and I think you're way more blunt than that and don't really seem to worry about being warm or careful about others' needs, you seem to have more of a tendency to say what you want even if it might be considered as provocative or conflict seeking. (not an insult, just a statement)
> I think you look way more direct and less considerate in your way of reacting to other people. So that's why I think Te seems to fit you better, you also firstly seemed to value that a lot so I'm surprised by that change of type. I just can't see Fe in you, at least not in a dominant or auxiliary position. *shrugs*
> 
> SKIP ME


The reason I bring up socionics is because it is what I typically use, I found it to be much more developed and just an overall better system.
Well the thought is how you said Fe doesn't really fit - whereas if we were to use socionics it explains things a lot differently. Model G gives us function charges. For Fe, ESE (ESFJs) use Fe+ and EIE (ENFJs) use Fe-. Fe+ is closer to Fe as MBTI describes it whereas Fe- is harsher and more dramatic. 

" you seem to have more of a tendency to say what you want even if it might be considered as provocative or conflict seeking."
This for example, would be fitting of EIE (ENFj) and Fe-. These types typically ARE provocative and conflict seeking, it thrives in drama. 
Also, I take issue with the word blunt. Blunt would imply I am unaware of how I come off, this is definitely not the case. 

I also think the definition you provided is somewhat flawed. Let's taken an ENFJ such as Martin Luther King. Sure now he would be looked on as warm and considerate, but back when his activism was in full effect - I doubt he'd have been perceived that way by many people.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@StinkyBambi I think ESFP is correct.  



tiger greengrass said:


> The reason I bring up socionics is because it is what I typically use, I found it to be much more developed and just an overall better system.
> Well the thought is how you said Fe doesn't really fit - whereas if we were to use socionics it explains things a lot differently. Model G gives us function charges. For Fe, ESE (ESFJs) use Fe+ and EIE (ENFJs) use Fe-. Fe+ is closer to Fe as MBTI describes it whereas Fe- is harsher and more dramatic.
> 
> " you seem to have more of a tendency to say what you want even if it might be considered as provocative or conflict seeking."
> This for example, would be fitting of EIE (ENFj) and Fe-. These types typically ARE provocative and conflict seeking, it thrives in drama.
> Also, I take issue with the word blunt. Blunt would imply I am unaware of how I come off, this is definitely not the case.
> 
> I also think the definition you provided is somewhat flawed. Let's taken an ENFJ such as Martin Luther King. Sure now he would be looked on as warm and considerate, but back when his activism was in full effect - I doubt he'd have been perceived that way by many people.


Hmm... I think the way Jung described Fe in his work (because may it be Socionics or MBTI, it wouldn't exist without Jung's initial work) can be (very...VERY) resumed in: according a lot of importance to respect of social norms and rules. I didn't ever read about different kinds of Fe in his work, that's basically how Fe is always described. So I don't see why any Fe dom type would intentionally be conflict seeking without being initially offended for a reason or another, the first reason being a lack of respect for social rules I think. 

Yet, I remember reading he said sometimes Fe dom types can ironically be very direct in some situations, probably in situations of stress, but their main focus is still on caring about other people's needs and feelings. I think an unhealthy Fe dom can come off as very direct, while being in the grip of Ti (Regina Mills in "Once Upon A Time" is a perfect example of an unhealthy ENFJ...still my favourite character though).
I don't know if that's your case as I don't know you, maybe, maybe not. You know yourself better than we do. But Fe behaviours (according to Jung's work too and not only MBTI) are simply not what I could see from you for now, your way of reacting reminded me a lot of an ESTJ I know actually. ^^

But yeah, I don't know, I don't really adhere personally to Socionics so my statement was from a point of view guided by MBTI. But as I don't know more than that from Socionics' point of view, I'm just gonna say maybe. :thinking2: By the way, that made me curious to learn more about Socionics as I've never heard about what you mentionned concerning Fe+ and Fe-. 

KEEP SKIPPING ME


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> @StinkyBambi I think ESFP is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I think the way Jung described Fe in his work (because may it be Socionics or MBTI, it wouldn't exist without Jung's initial work) can be (very...VERY) resumed in: according a lot of importance to respect of social norms and rules. I didn't ever read about different kinds of Fe in his work, that's basically how Fe is always described. So I don't see why any Fe dom type would intentionally be conflict seeking without being initially offended for a reason or another, the first reason being a lack of respect for social rules I think.
> 
> Yet, I remember reading he said sometimes Fe dom types can ironically be very direct in some situations, probably in situations of stress, but their main focus is still on caring about other people's needs and feelings. I think an unhealthy Fe dom can come off as very direct, while being in the grip of Ti (Regina Mills in "Once Upon A Time" is a perfect example of an unhealthy ENFJ...still my favourite character though).
> I don't know if that's your case as I don't know you, maybe, maybe not. You know yourself better than we do. But Fe behaviours (according to Jung's work too and not only MBTI) are simply not what I could see from you for now, your way of reacting reminded me a lot of an ESTJ I know actually. ^^
> 
> But yeah, I don't know, I don't really adhere personally to Socionics so my statement was from a point of view guided by MBTI. But as I don't know more than that from Socionics' point of view, I'm just gonna say maybe. :thinking2: By the way, that made me curious to learn more about Socionics as I've never heard about what you mentionned concerning Fe+ and Fe-.
> 
> KEEP SKIPPING ME


Fe+ and Fe- are a concept in specifically model G. Here are some definitions:
"+E | Fe+
Ethics of positive emotions. 
Being happy, expressing enthusiasm, being friendly and open with people. ESE.


−E | Fe−
Ethics of negative (dramatic) emotions. 
Being angry, indignant, dramatizing events, ridiculing others, escalating conflicts emotionally. EIE."

If you'd like the definitions for function signs regarding other types I'd be happy to dm them your way.

The other issue of referring to Jung is that these theories intend to expand on his work, so while his definitions may be the original ones - they may not be the best ones.


----------



## bremen

>Prefers socionics
LSI it is then


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

@tiger greengrass 
I read your type-me thread again and am still not sure why you chose ENFJ over ENTJ.
@ColdNobility
Wasn't much I could gather from your post history, but INTP checks out.


----------



## Queen Talia

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> @tiger greengrass
> I read your type-me thread again and am still not sure why you chose ENFJ over ENTJ.
> @ColdNobility
> Wasn't much I could gather from your post history, but INTP checks out.


Because I use socionics. 
Fe PoLR seems to fit you - so SLI or ILI 
@ColdNobility Nice bait, xNTP works


----------



## Darkbloom

Or ExTP, certainly Fe valuing though


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@sweet morphine Not sure, I don't really get an INFJ vibe from your posts. 



tiger greengrass said:


> Fe+ and Fe- are a concept in specifically model G. Here are some definitions:
> "+E | Fe+
> Ethics of positive emotions.
> Being happy, expressing enthusiasm, being friendly and open with people. ESE.
> 
> 
> −E | Fe−
> Ethics of negative (dramatic) emotions.
> Being angry, indignant, dramatizing events, ridiculing others, escalating conflicts emotionally. EIE."
> 
> If you'd like the definitions for function signs regarding other types I'd be happy to dm them your way.
> 
> The other issue of referring to Jung is that these theories intend to expand on his work, so while his definitions may be the original ones - they may not be the best ones.


Why not, that would be nice to be more informed and to understand Socionics better.  Also, why do you think Socionics is a better system? And thanks for the definitions.


----------



## Doccium

Hmm, ENFP seems to fit although INFP could be a possibility as well


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> @sweet morphine Not sure, I don't really get an INFJ vibe from your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, that would be nice to be more informed and to understand Socionics better.  Also, why do you think Socionics is a better system? And thanks for the definitions.


I think it's better because it's more developed and imo the definitions for functions are better, the type descriptions are better etc.


Doccium you seem like an ENxP based on vibe


----------



## Darkbloom

It can't possibly be bigger crap than mbti 


(Unknown is correct)


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Whatever it is that we're doing here, it is not MBTI.

Accurate.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ seems about right, I can see the ni and te, calm, straightforward, and conclusion-oriented showing ni somewhere higher in the mix in the mix. Knowledgeable about theory in general from what I have seen/posts and seeing you around.

ENTJ seems like it could be an alternate option, but INTJ fits well.


----------



## bremen

Estp is right


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INTP seems correct.


----------



## Darkbloom

From what I've seen Fi seems right, but something about you strikes me as more cognitively introverted.


----------



## bremen

Iei type-->eie signature

getting mixed signals here


----------



## Crowbo

not sure


----------



## Ziegel

gotta be entp


----------



## Darkbloom

ColdNobility said:


> Iei type-->eie signature
> 
> getting mixed signals here


Well which one do you like better? :fox:



(skip me)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Ziegel said:


> gotta be entp


I'd say ESTP seems very spot on.  You seem very concrete in your reasonnings, I also could see Ti and tertiary Fe. And your avatar really gives an Se dom vibe too.


----------



## StinkyBambi

yes


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes, or ENFP


----------



## A Temporary Account

Yes.












Imagine that my type is INFP/EIE.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

A Temporary Account said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that my type is INFP/EIE.


Oi' mate! You got a loicense for that there unknown?


----------



## bremen

sweet morphine said:


> Well which one do you like better? :fox:
> 
> 
> 
> (skip me)


Of course it would be SLE


----------



## Darkbloom

ColdNobility said:


> Of course it would be SLE


Can't tell if you're joking or not 


(Skip me)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ColdNobility said:


> Of course it would be SLE


I think so.


----------



## Doccium

Hmmm, I could see Fi but not sure whether auxilary or dominant


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Doccium said:


> Hmmm, I could see Fi but not sure whether auxilary or dominant


I could see EII.


----------



## Firelily

if you are typed as a super guy who has the motto of dance till you cant dance no more than i vote yes


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> if you are typed as a super guy who has the motto of dance till you cant dance no more than i vote yes


If you have the motto of a fucking cutie, then I vote yes bb


----------



## Neige Noire

Gonna throw Ne-dom in there, maybe more ENTP, dunno.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Blackthorn said:


> Gonna throw Ne-dom in there, maybe more ENTP, dunno.


Interesting. I guess you seem ISFP. Congrats bb


----------



## Firelily

if youre a awesome guy who i think is esfp then i vote yes


----------



## Crowbo

Most likely


----------



## Darkbloom

Yeah


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Your way of thinking seems pretty concrete from what I've seen in your posts, I would tend to think you have Se but not in a dominant position, either auxiliary Se or teriary Se with a good use of it. I see you more as an F type than a T type, but I could not say if you use more introverted feeling or extraverted feeling. My guess would be either ISFP or ENFJ.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes, seems right


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes ma'am


----------



## StinkyBambi

Why of course ma'am


----------



## Alana

No you are definitely Se and INXPs have the least Se


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> No you are definitely Se and INXPs have the least Se


100% correct.


----------



## bleghc

most likely esfp, saw more sanguine-melancholic though i'm not opposed to your current temperament typing. yes for instinctuals and yes for enneagram. (could also maybe see 3w2.) 7w6 and 9w8 for fixes, you feel too intense at times to be a 6 but that judgment could also be influenced by being sx first !! but yes, i think you're mostly right and at the very least, definitely getting closer.


----------



## Alana

No objections against ENFP. Not sure about Enneagram 2. You seem very 7w6ish but that could be because this is a forum


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

"Unknown" is I-RRE-FU-TABLE. Seriously, I know you've had hesitations between ENFP and ENFJ, and as I didn't see you using that much Ne, I'm gonna go with ENFJ. 

Edit: Ninja'd, that was for Dr Equine. 

For you @TABASCO, I think so.

Edit again: Ninja'd twice apparently, lol. 

For @blehBLEH, ENFP is correct I think.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> "Unknown" is I-RRE-FU-TABLE. Seriously, I know you've had hesitations between ENFP and ENFJ, and as I didn't see you using that much Ne, I'm gonna go with ENFJ.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd, that was for Dr Equine.
> 
> For you @TABASCO, I think so.
> 
> Edit again: Ninja'd twice apparently, lol.
> 
> For @blehBLEH, ENFP is correct I think.


You are absolutely right when it comes to your typing. I've pretty much irrefutably been typed as an ESFP.


----------



## StinkyBambi

But I'm not esfp, and I'm not infp. I'm not even enfp, and I'm definitely not isfp,or estp, or estj, and I'm definitely not intj, or intp, or entp, or estp. And there's no way in hell I'm an istp, or even an istj


----------



## Darkbloom

I think your type is


----------



## StinkyBambi

sweet morphine said:


> I think your type is


Hahahaha yeah that's me all over


----------



## Aluminum Frost

S


----------



## zoboomafoo

I do believe so


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

That's hard to give a certain opinion as you're new here (Welcome to the forum !), but for now I would say yes.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> That's hard to give a certain opinion as you're new here (Welcome to the forum !), but for now I would say yes.


You are an ENFP and I get INFP vibes from new person


----------



## Darkbloom

StinkyBambi said:


> Hahahaha yeah that's me all over


Knew it, the fashionability gave it away roud:



Equine I would say almost definitely ExFx and according to socionics definitions Si/Ne axis, maybe ESE/ESFJ.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

DrEquine said:


> You are an ENFP and I get INFP vibes from new person


But I'm pretty sure I use the Ni-Se axis more than the Ne-Si axis. ^^


----------



## bleghc

hmm i dont think so. i know this kind of goes against my previous typings of xsfj (mainly based off the "type others w the 5 facts they wrote abt themselves" thread) but just based off intuition, i would guess some sort of xnfp so/sp. maybe some sort of 62/49 as well - you have a more "subdued" (for lack of a better term) nature that on a knee-jerk reaction i'd associate with some isfjs i know but i think i might be deriving that from stuff like tritype more than anything else. not really sure where isfp came from, though, and i'm certainly open to the idea but i just don't see it lol


----------



## Darkbloom

I think so
Edit: ok definitely ENFP (don't ask why haha)


----------



## Wisteria

Yes pretty sure thats correct

alternatively intp


----------



## Enoch

I'm afraid not; ISFP.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, perfect type, measured exactly by his traits. Though INFP would really make your profile shine!


----------



## Queen Talia

Unknown is your type


----------



## Alana

It's ENTJ


----------



## Enoch

Of course.


----------



## Queen Talia

Another unknown, and also correct.


----------



## Enoch

It's ENTJ.


----------



## Queen Talia

It's ISTJ


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

ENTx for sure. Most likely ENTJ; so almost.



tiger greengrass said:


> It's ISTJ


The wheel says ISTP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yes I think so.


----------



## Ecchi

Yes, because the signature is Fi + Se put in words. Se's practicality.


----------



## Queen Talia

ESxx sure.


----------



## Charus

I guess It's correct, although an unhealthy form of an ExFJ could also be appropriate, but I'm sticking with ENTP.


----------



## Enoch

I dunno.


----------



## Darkbloom

Doesn't seem wrong


----------



## Neige Noire

Hmmm, Se-Ni judging by the username and avatar, so I would agree with ENFJ. Btw I love the little delicate signature on the right, blends perfectly with the PerCafe's color scheme. Have a nice day


----------



## Alana

Idk. Your signature seems either Ti or Ni


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Queen Talia

Sure


----------



## Charus

Convex said:


> opinion remains the same


I did clearly said you should stop replying to me in that previous thread, that includes not to stalk/follow and impersonate me around the forums, fuckin creep.

(Skip me)


----------



## Convex

NeutroN RU IL said:


> I did clearly said you should stop replying to me in that previous thread, that includes not to stalk/follow and impersonate me around the forums, fuckin creep.
> 
> (Skip me)


i don't know what you're talking about but if i were to impersonate you i would change my gender icon to a female one


----------



## Convex

sweet morphine said:


> Correct


i wouldn't have skipped you, i think ur an esfj


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

It seems so.


----------



## Ziegel

just say yis


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Maybe ESFJ? Or ENFP?


----------



## Darkbloom

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Maybe ESFJ? Or ENFP?


Curious why those two over ENFJ or ESFP?


----------



## Dr Whoresy

sweet morphine said:


> Curious why those two over ENFJ or ESFP?


I get strong ESFP vibes from your sig.


----------



## Enoch

No, and sweet morphine is obviously an ENFJ.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Enoch said:


> No, and sweet morphine is obviously an ENFJ. There is a common trend of well typed people coming into this thread and leaving with their type as as 'Unknown'.


I've been typed as an ExFx with the concensus being ESFx. People are spllit half and half between J and P for me.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

sweet morphine said:


> Curious why those two over ENFJ or ESFP?


Just making guesses, I didn't really see Ni from you for now so I can only make guesses based on what I know. ESFP seems more probable. But I can't tell for now whether you're an Fi user or an Fe user. ^^

Oops, ninja'd. @DrEquine Maybe, even though I could also see ENFP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Just making guesses, I didn't really see Ni from you for now so I can only make guesses based on what I know. ESFP seems more probable. But I can't tell for now whether you're an Fi user or an Fe user. ^^
> 
> Oops, ninja'd. @DrEquine Maybe, even though I could also see ENFP.


People have said ENFP for me too. I get ESFP vibes from your forum name lol


----------



## Darkbloom

DrEquine said:


> I get strong ESFP vibes from your sig.


ikr it's the bestest



Enoch said:


> No, and sweet morphine is obviously an ENFJ. There is a common trend of people coming into this thread and intrepidly leaving with their type as 'Unknown', despite themselves being right the first time.


What makes it obvious?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

DrEquine said:


> People have said ENFP for me too. I get ESFP vibes from your forum name lol


Both seem possible. ^^ Yeah I know, but the forum name is actually a reference to my signature's song lyrics, adapted to suit me. But I'm sure I'm clearly not an ESFP and no one could make me doubt about that. x)


----------



## Darkbloom

I feel like almost no one can find their type in this system l, the way we use it at least (but the real way is probably even worse in its own way), it's a complete mess, it's way too easy to make a case for anything, like the way it's all defined you can choose anything, I feel like any sense of consistency and feeling of having narrowed it down is an illusion.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yeah more or less. Let's say some people are the archetype of their type so it's very easy to put these people in the case of a type, but some individuals have created another balance and I think their functions might not especially fit a precise type. Like, either you're supposed to use S(e/i) or N(e/i) more than another. 

So either, in all these clichés, you're completely imaginative, have hunches about things constantly and are disconnected from reality or either you're all straightfoward in your way of thinking, realistic and detached from all those daydreams...I mean...You get the point. A lot of people are so balanced it's almost impossible to fit them into a precise stereotype. Look at me: every time I think I'm good and I found my type, someone always comes to contest it because I have a good use of some function...But what if I can do both? It's just an example but it works like that for a lot of people

So it's not always an illusion, but the human brain is not made to fit a particular type so being difficult to type usually comes from a certain amount of balance I think. ^^

By the way, sorry, I'm way too far out of topic. x)


----------



## bremen

Youre obviously an isfj


----------



## bleghc

how do u go from intp to estj 

in retrospect the caption in ur siggy is very much stj. u also kind of remind me of narcissistic (who was also an estj ! mightve helped that he had an anime avi so could be biased there.) 

like im not opposed to it but idk u give off major ji-dom vibes and idk why


----------



## Queen Talia

I did say ESFP a while back, but I've met some ENFPs with the same lower case typing style. Therefore, I will extend my vote to ExFP in general.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

No no no no. You are far from the truth. ESFP.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.

@Wisteria, could you tell me how people can have different types in MBTI and Socionics? Apparently Shakespeare is an INFP but also an ENFj.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No no no no. You are far from the truth. ESFP.


Dude... 

SKIP ME


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Dude...
> 
> SKIP ME


Everyone threatens my INTP throne will be labeled an Extrovert. They will live horrible lives of partying and swimming.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Everyone threatens my INTP throne will be labeled an Extrovert. They will live horrible lives of partying and swimming.


I'm scared of swimming...Don't do this to me... XD It's true, I shouldn't have said you might be an ENTP, my bad haha.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I'm scared of swimming...Don't do this to me... XD It's true, I shouldn't have said you might be an ENTP, my bad haha.


I too am incapable of swimming. I will label it an introvert trait and anyone who doesn't follow will have to unlearn what they have learned of swimming if they want to regain their introverted status.


----------



## Wisteria

Enoch said:


> Yes.
> 
> @Wisteria, could you tell me how people can have different types in MBTI and Socionics? Apparently Shakespeare is an INFP but also an ENFj.


First of all how did that mention work? 

The classifications for each theory is different, which means the definitions of everything is also different. They're vaguely similar in some ways but in socionics there is a different concept of "introvert" and "extrovert" and there is no J/P dichotomy (for example ENFj is ethical intuitive extravert). 

The information elements (socionics) and cognitive functions (mbti functions) have different meanings. Shakespeare was probably typed as EIE/ENFj because of his plays having a clear focus on Fe blocked with Ni. In MBTI someone might have thought he was a reserved person who's storytelling is all over the place so they typed him as INFP. 

The most similar part is the NF, because it resembles intuition and ethics (Ni and Fe in this case)


----------



## Enoch

Bad Bunny said:


> First of all how did that mention work?


Mentioned your present username, and then edited it after.




Bad Bunny said:


> The classifications for each theory is different, which means the definitions of everything is also different. They're vaguely similar in some ways but in socionics there is a different concept of "introvert" and "extrovert" and there is no J/P dichotomy (for example ENFj is ethical intuitive extravert).
> 
> The information elements (socionics) and cognitive functions (mbti functions) have different meanings. Shakespeare was probably typed as EIE/ENFj because of his plays having a clear focus on Fe blocked with Ni. In MBTI someone might have thought he was a reserved person who's storytelling is all over the place so they typed him as INFP.
> 
> The most similar part is the NF, because it resembles intuition and ethics (Ni and Fe in this case)


I see, thank you. So why are MBTI and Socionics used simultaneously if one is just a more developed version of the other, unless it is wrong, or only applies to Russians? And how do you tell apart when typing someone what is MBTI and what is Socionics? And if this is just another theory, doesn't it mean that typology is ultimately redundant because it seeks for some sort of pinpoint accuracy but if there are more and more theories, as they are called, that haven't yet been discovered and people have different types in each one of them it suggests that people cannot be typed at all.


----------



## Rydori

INFP 4w5


----------



## bleghc

can definitely see ixtj, havent seen enough of either si/ne or ni/se to really pick between the two. but yeah, not opposed to it.


----------



## Queen Talia

I've already given my opinion on most of you - although I do still think ISTJ for Bad Bunny is a possibility


----------



## Rydori

changed type way too many times, going to say no.


----------



## Queen Talia

Rydori said:


> changed type way too many times, going to say no.


And you would never change type? 
Gonna say yes.


----------



## Rydori

tiger greengrass said:


> And you would never change type?
> Gonna say yes.


My point is, that with this thread being based on guessing whether the above person is accurately typed or not,I'd have to make a point. You could be entp for all I know since vaguely know who you are, rather I have no idea who you are really, but from my perspective I've seen you change and rotate between 4-5 types, so I'll be suspicious on what is actually your real type if it's constantly changing, so hence my above answer as no.


----------



## Queen Talia

Rydori said:


> My point is, that with this thread being based on guessing whether the above person is accurately typed or not,I'd have to make a point. You could be entp for all I know since vaguely know who you are, rather I have no idea who you are really, but from my perspective I've seen you change and rotate between 4-5 types, so I'll be suspicious on what is actually your real type if it's constantly changing, so hence my above answer as no.


But like you've done the same, so how are we supposed to make a judgement regarding your type? I've seen you go between each SJ type quite frequently. It just seems like a bit of a cop out to arrive at the conclusion of no based on someone changing type - especially when the type I am claiming to be is said to be guilty of that very thing. I get it, your lead Si prefers steadiness and consistency, however with something like this those things are hard to get.


----------



## Rydori

tiger greengrass said:


> But like you've done the same, so how are we supposed to make a judgement regarding your type? I've seen you go between each SJ type quite frequently. It just seems like a bit of a cop out to arrive at the conclusion of no based on someone changing type - especially when the type I am claiming to be is said to be guilty of that very thing. I get it, your lead Si prefers steadiness and consistency, however with something like this those things are hard to get.


I mean as of recent (this year), I only ever had my display type on here to be istj and esfj (in where this was a troll display type). But if you were to argue that, then if people don't think I'm accurately typed then fair enough, that's what they think and if they wish to label me with another type they think. In the end, it's all fun or games in this thread, since in reality no one can actually determine closely ones type especially on somewhere like this thread.


----------



## Suntide

tiger: I am not entirely sure but I think it works better than ENFJ does, so I will say yes (tentatively)
Rydori: Yes (also nice risotto)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

No objection. ^^


----------



## Shrodingers drink

Unknown, now appropriately typed for your type!


----------



## Enoch

Probably.


----------



## Enoch

I suppose.


----------



## Doccium

Yes. He can do whatever he wants. He is free.


----------



## Enoch

*Skip me*.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

She is she. Fe is fe. Free is free.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

The most introverted INTP I've ever seen ! The Yoda of introverts !


----------



## Doccium

Possibly a Fi user


----------



## SirCanSir

_OOps ninjaed by a lizard --> possibly no idea about you yet
_

-
-
-
For the* blonde*:

Ah no idea yet. Im only certain about the F. possible tritype 692 sx/sp --> "girly romantic girl in love" type. 

*-Skip me*


----------



## bleghc

@Doccium more-or-less agree w tritype, though i could see it being in a different order. what do u suppose ur instincts are ? i have a feeling sp is either first or second but no clue about sx or so. as for mbti, i could see infp that appears more infj-y at times (going by dichotomy) as a result of the tritype. 
@SirCanSir maybe. i tend to associate commitment issues w estp-types though :wink:

kidding. hmmmm definitely some sort of tp (the t stands for toilet and the p stands for paper. i [jk]) - i agree w enneatype, would guess 7w8 > 8w7 > 3w2 and either sx/sp or sp/sx for subtype. dunno enough to base my answer off of anything other than vibe tho


----------



## Enoch

Yes for everything, but never mind, TABASCO is right.


----------



## Alana

BlehBLEH: Indeed ENFP. I don't see core 2w3, but still 2w3 as heart fix. Core 6w7 or 7w6 is more likely. Gut fix is probably 9
Enoch: INFP if anything


----------



## SirCanSir

Tbh your pfp's expression is really stereotypical for INFP 4s hahaha

Probably 496 for tritype? not sure about head fix - tough one. I can see sp/sx yeah.


----------



## Wisteria

Very INFx. Ennea 4 also seems accurate.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.

*Skip me.*


----------



## MonarK

Well, since there's no one left untyped above me...try me.


----------



## Doccium

Edit: Outspeeded. 

Don't know enough about you but would say that your usage of Ti is correct.


----------



## Alana

OfMythAndMajesty: No objections to your type though I'm typing off of first impressions
Doccium: I still think an INXX type with Ti-Fe axis


----------



## Doccium

If I didn't know I would've guessed INFP too.



blehBLEH said:


> @Doccium more-or-less agree w tritype, though i could see it being in a different order. what do u suppose ur instincts are ? i have a feeling sp is either first or second but no clue about sx or so. as for mbti, i could see infp that appears more infj-y at times (going by dichotomy) as a result of the tritype.


Would've put sp first but unsure about second.


----------



## Alana

Probably INFJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Possibly. It's a little hard to say as I couln't really see for now which perception axis you use. ^^


----------



## Lunacik

Hard to say, most of your posts seem to be about typing people. I'll vibe type you as some kind of FJ. Dont hate me if thats wrong.

Woohoo label me what chu got?
Yes I still dislike typology and I have no idea why Im posting here.


----------



## SirCanSir

Just by vibes and above post ---> Horny INxP 
-
-
-
Likes shirtless male pfps


----------



## Alana

No objections


----------



## Azure Dreamer

From what I've seen yes.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ seems to fit well. I can also potentially see INFJ. ENFP seems like another option, seeing you around.


----------



## Alana

No objections. It matches your Enneagram tritype


----------



## Suntide

Yes (and I am usually skeptical of people's INFP typings so that should mean something haha)


----------



## Enoch

Probably.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yes !


----------



## Enoch

ISFP, but the Se subtype.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Dude...you disappear and reappear and if you change your type because of undecided then... I say...ummm~maybe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ummmmmm. No.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think so.


----------



## Rydori

Feeler type for sure


----------



## Darkbloom

Probably correct


----------



## Lunacik

Definitions of things are widely controversial and that's why we can't all just get along. I personally like these definitions:

_*Fe:* Surveys a breadth of human emotions, values, and morals. Strives toward interpersonal rapport, consensus, and continuity. It can also be associated with effective communication and social intelligence, facilitating growth and transformation in others. Outwardly, it delivers opinions and directives in a direct yet tactful way, often with a sense of emotional urgency and conviction._

_*Ni:* Collects conscious and subconscious information, then synthesizes it to produce convergent impressions, insights, answers, and theories. It sees deep causes, patterns, and laws underlying sense data. It is characteristically penetrating and insightful.

*Si:* Retains, consolidates, recollects historical and autobiographical information. It attends to and draws on a concentrated body of past experiences, routines, and traditions (i.e., the "tried and true"). It forgoes the constant pursuit of new or broad experiences, finding safety and security in stability and consistency. It also surveys inner bodily sensations._

_*Introverted Sensation*
Introverted Sensation is a perception of the physical world that is more concerned with the psychological reaction to objects than their objective qualities. This subjective part of Sensation is most easily demonstrated in art; even a still-life scene will be painted differently from artist to artist, in terms of their treatment of colour, form, and mood. The Si type pours his personal, subjective attitude into his perception of the concrete world, and subsequently behaves as if he were seeing something quite unique and different from what’s actually there.
Si’s perceptions are too organic and genuine to be a product of consciousness. Instead, the subjective factor of sensation is a spontaneous product of the unconscious. It is representative not only of the user’s past experiences, but also the underlying elements of the collective unconscious. The Si type’s perception of the concrete world is adapted to the “eternal truths” – archetypal or even mythological patterns of life.
Si, in a sense, sees the background of the physical world. The important thing isn’t the object, but its mirror-image in the psyche. Objects don’t only appear in their present instance (as Se sees them) but also with a vague sense of their past and future, “somewhat as a million-year-old-consciousness might see them”. Si covers the concrete world with a shroud of meaning, subjective experience and archetypal forms.

*Extroverted Feeling*
Extroverted Feeling’s value judgements are largely dependant on the outer world. This might seem seem strange, since feelings are usually seen as inherently subjective things. With this type, insofar as her Feeling is extroverted (and there is a spectrum!), it’s in harmony with the traditional or generally accepted values of the time. It’s also influenced moment-to-moment by its peers. The criteria for its judgements come from all kinds of external conditions. For example, a painting, regardless of how good it really is, might be called beautiful because it’s the work of a famous and well-loved artist, or because calling it anything worse might ruin the atmosphere or offend the owner. These aren’t lies, but merely an act of adjustment.This type follows her feelings as a guide throughout life. Since her feelings are oriented by the outer world, they harmonise with her current situation and its general values. She seems thoroughly adapted to her social environment. In a healthy type, her feelings still have a personal, genuine element at their core, however much it’s masked and modified to accommodate external conditions. For example, her love interest tends towards the suitable person with a good and conventional nature, rather than someone who satisfies hidden desires. This also isn’t a lie – it’s her real feeling of love, regardless of how impersonal her choice might appear.

*Introverted Feeling*
Introverted Feeling’s value judgements are oriented by the inner world and the collective unconscious. It has a passionate tie to these inner images or ideals, as if it were chasing a dream or vision it had once upon a time. The goal isn’t to relate itself to the external environment, but to bring these inner ideals to life through Feeling. It glides over anything in the outer world that doesn’t match its subjective values; as a result, its valuations rarely appear on the surface, and the ones that do are usually negative, as if it were trying to ward off or discourage the object. For an observer, a positive feeling has to be guessed at indirectly.Her relatively neutral, reserved demeanour might make it look as if she has no feelings at all – in reality, she finds expressing herself difficult, and so her passion and sympathy grow all the more intense. Inside, the sorrows of others become a whole world of misery – “still waters run deep”. She might eventually burst with feeling, perhaps in a way that seems extravagant or inappropriate, partly since her feelings are adapted to the archetypal forms of the collective unconscious and represent more than just the current situation. Normally her passion trickles out, secret and well-hidden, in religiousness, art, poetry, or intimate relationships._


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Maybe ISFP, you seem more introverted and to have an appreciation for aesthetic things.


----------



## Lunacik

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Maybe ISFP, you seem more introverted and to have an appreciation for aesthetic things.


Definitions for you too

*Se: *Seeks extensive outer stimulation in the "here and now"--new sights, sounds, tastes, experiences, etc. It is open-ended and non-discriminating with respect to new experiences. It can also be associated with image-consciousness and observation skills, displaying a keen eye for detail. Outwardly, it may manifest as a recurrent desire for activities beyond talking ("Let's do something!").

*Extroverted Sensation*
Extroverted Sensation is a perception of the physical world that is more concerned with the objective qualities of a thing than what it means to the user. Se is a conscious function when sensations are not just being processed subliminally, but are actually being noticed and made aware of. If it’s an inferior function, sensations will only be consciously noted sporadically, but if Se is dominant, no part of the environment is overlooked or excluded.
The personal, subjective attitudes and associations the user has about sights, smells, sounds, etc. are minimised. For Se, the factor that makes a sensation really compelling is inherent in the object itself. It’s interested in what kind of exciting sensations the physical world can offer it, the “highest pitch of actuality”. As a result, it has a strong and instinctual tie to material reality, which becomes the deciding factor in the Se type’s activities and choices, superseding the rational judgements of Thinking or Feeling.
Se is interested in things that roughly everyone, everywhere, would sense as real and concrete, and takes great enjoyment in experiencing them to their fullest. The judging functions are relatively suppressed in favour the facts that Sensation plainly sees, but Intuition is suppressed most of all. It takes on the negative and childish characteristics of the unconscious.

*Ne:* Surveys and creatively recombines a breadth of ideas, associations, patterns, and possibilities. Innovative, divergent, open-ended, non-discriminating. Outwardly, Ne users may present as scattered, random, quirky, witty, and ideationally curious.

*Extroverted Intuition*
Extroverted Intuition is directed towards things in the outer world. Intuitions are the result of subconscious processes, which appear in conscious awareness as a sense of expectancy, a vision, or an idea about the outer world that isn’t obvious from the visible facts. When Ne is dominant, it (like Se) doesn’t only perceive the world, but participates in it and creatively shapes it. Since Ne does this in part unconsciously, it also affects its peers through their unconscious.
Ne shows its user perceptions about things, and relationships between things, in a way that the other functions might only do in a roundabout way at best. They represent insights and future possibilities, and these hunches – while uncertain in their origin – have a decisive influence on the user’s behaviour. As an auxiliary function, Ne is what looks for a way out of a hopeless situation when every other function is stumped. When it is the dominant function, everything in life is like a locked room that must be opened. Objects and facts have an exaggerated value if they seem to offer a solution, a way out, but as soon as they fulfil their promise of novelty, they are dropped and forgotten.
The Ne type chases possibilities for their own sake, since (unlike Se) possibilities (and not sensations) represent the fullness of life. Some sensuous experiences might still be extremely compelling, but only if they hold the potential for new avenues of possibility. In general, the Ne type represses the other functions, especially Sensation, since it represents the “surface” of things that Ne is trying to peer behind.



y u no sey Ne can aesthetics too?
I no Se y.


----------



## Reila

Istp.


----------



## Alana

You seem pretty ISTP yourself


----------



## X A N A

Seems legit


----------



## Enoch

I would say so.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## SirCanSir

0 doubt


----------



## Rydori

0.0000000000001% doubt

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

It seems correct.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Hexcoder said:


> Definitions for you too
> 
> *Se: *Seeks extensive outer stimulation in the "here and now"--new sights, sounds, tastes, experiences, etc. It is open-ended and non-discriminating with respect to new experiences. It can also be associated with image-consciousness and observation skills, displaying a keen eye for detail. Outwardly, it may manifest as a recurrent desire for activities beyond talking ("Let's do something!").
> 
> *Extroverted Sensation*
> Extroverted Sensation is a perception of the physical world that is more concerned with the objective qualities of a thing than what it means to the user. Se is a conscious function when sensations are not just being processed subliminally, but are actually being noticed and made aware of. If it’s an inferior function, sensations will only be consciously noted sporadically, but if Se is dominant, no part of the environment is overlooked or excluded.
> The personal, subjective attitudes and associations the user has about sights, smells, sounds, etc. are minimised. For Se, the factor that makes a sensation really compelling is inherent in the object itself. It’s interested in what kind of exciting sensations the physical world can offer it, the “highest pitch of actuality”. As a result, it has a strong and instinctual tie to material reality, which becomes the deciding factor in the Se type’s activities and choices, superseding the rational judgements of Thinking or Feeling.
> Se is interested in things that roughly everyone, everywhere, would sense as real and concrete, and takes great enjoyment in experiencing them to their fullest. The judging functions are relatively suppressed in favour the facts that Sensation plainly sees, but Intuition is suppressed most of all. It takes on the negative and childish characteristics of the unconscious.
> 
> *Ne:* Surveys and creatively recombines a breadth of ideas, associations, patterns, and possibilities. Innovative, divergent, open-ended, non-discriminating. Outwardly, Ne users may present as scattered, random, quirky, witty, and ideationally curious.
> 
> *Extroverted Intuition*
> Extroverted Intuition is directed towards things in the outer world. Intuitions are the result of subconscious processes, which appear in conscious awareness as a sense of expectancy, a vision, or an idea about the outer world that isn’t obvious from the visible facts. When Ne is dominant, it (like Se) doesn’t only perceive the world, but participates in it and creatively shapes it. Since Ne does this in part unconsciously, it also affects its peers through their unconscious.
> Ne shows its user perceptions about things, and relationships between things, in a way that the other functions might only do in a roundabout way at best. They represent insights and future possibilities, and these hunches – while uncertain in their origin – have a decisive influence on the user’s behaviour. As an auxiliary function, Ne is what looks for a way out of a hopeless situation when every other function is stumped. When it is the dominant function, everything in life is like a locked room that must be opened. Objects and facts have an exaggerated value if they seem to offer a solution, a way out, but as soon as they fulfil their promise of novelty, they are dropped and forgotten.
> The Ne type chases possibilities for their own sake, since (unlike Se) possibilities (and not sensations) represent the fullness of life. Some sensuous experiences might still be extremely compelling, but only if they hold the potential for new avenues of possibility. In general, the Ne type represses the other functions, especially Sensation, since it represents the “surface” of things that Ne is trying to peer behind.
> 
> 
> 
> y u no sey Ne can aesthetics too?
> I no Se y.


I know the definitions of Se and Ne, stop talking to me as if I was dumb, will you. And you vibrate Se from an outside view, not Ne. The definition of Se you gave is exactly what I perceive from you with limited informations about you, try to understand I don't know you any more than that. So it's maybe not the answer you were expecting, but it's honest. I'm staying on my position.


----------



## Lunacik

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I know the definitions of Se and Ne, stop talking to me as if I was dumb, will you. And you vibrate Se from an outside view, not Ne. The definition of Se you gave is exactly what I perceive from you with limited informations about you, try to understand I don't know you any more than that. So it's maybe not the answer you were expecting, but it's honest. I'm staying on my position.


I wasn't talking to you like you were dumb.

Yikes...someone is touchy.

Se is not aesthetics though, seriously...and that's not why I change my pfps so much anyways.


----------



## Convex

Hexcoder said:


> I wasn't talking to you like you were dumb.
> 
> Yikes...someone is touchy.
> 
> Se is not aesthetics though, seriously...and that's not why I change my pfps so much anyways.


you said it like a total cunt bro


----------



## Lunacik

Convex said:


> you said it like a total cunt bro


I said it playfully and you guys took it wrong.

"I no Se y..." come on, that's obviously a joke...


----------



## Convex

Hexcoder said:


> I said it playfully and you guys took it wrong.
> 
> "I no Se y..." come on, that's obviously a joke...


sounds like a personal problem


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@Hexcoder I might have resumed and simplified my explanation because I'm not totally fluent yet with english but I still think you seem to use Se. It's not about me being touchy, but you simply didn't need to say it that way. That seemed condescending. You seem touchy about being called an Se user though apparently.


----------



## Lunacik

Convex said:


> sounds like a personal problem


You're the one who is really being a cunt here, not me. I was being playful with you guys, and funny enough it was in part so I _wouldn't_ offend people by sharing the definitions. Clearly there's no winning with you.



BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I might have resumed and simplified my explanation because I'm not totally fluent yet with english but I still think you seem to use Se. It's not about me being touchy, but you simply didn't need to say it that way. But you seem touchy about being called an Se user though apparently.


I said it playfully.
And I'm not touchy about it, I'm just correcting inaccurate definitions because it irks me when people attribute Se to aesthetics when it makes no sense. I don't give a damn what people type me as, lol. I think typology is horse shit, and if I was going to type in it I have been settled on INTP for a long time now. ISTP is a cool type, it's just not my type. I don't expect people to know that, and I'm not correcting that...I'm only correcting "Se = aesthetics" because this is a common error.


----------



## Convex

Hexcoder said:


> You're the one who is really being a cunt here, not me. I was being playful with you guys, and funny enough it was in part so I _wouldn't_ offend people by sharing the definitions. Clearly there's no winning with you.
> 
> 
> I said it playfully.
> And I'm not touchy about it, I'm just correcting inaccurate definitions because it irks me when people attribute Se to aesthetics when it makes no sense. I don't give a damn what people type me as, lol. I think typology is horse shit, and if I was going to type in it I have been settled on INTP for a long time now. ISTP is a cool type, it's just not my type. I don't expect people to know that, and I'm not correcting that...I'm only correcting "Se = aesthetics" because this is a common error.


sounds like a person problem, maybe get some charisma


----------



## Lunacik

Convex said:


> sounds like a person problem, maybe get some charisma


Sure, perhaps when you get a sense of humor.


----------



## Convex

Hexcoder said:


> Sure, perhaps when you get a sense of humor.


sounds like a rehearsed line, fitting


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Hexcoder said:


> You're the one who is really being a cunt here, not me. I was being playful with you guys, and funny enough it was in part so I _wouldn't_ offend people by sharing the definitions. Clearly there's no winning with you.
> 
> 
> I said it playfully.
> And I'm not touchy about it, I'm just correcting inaccurate definitions because it irks me when people attribute Se to aesthetics when it makes no sense. I don't give a damn what people type me as, lol. I think typology is horse shit, and if I was going to type in it I have been settled on INTP for a long time now. ISTP is a cool type, it's just not my type. I don't expect people to know that, and I'm not correcting that...I'm only correcting "Se = aesthetics" because this is a common error.


My bad then if you wanted to be playful and I didn't understand the context of what you were saying. 
But about inaccurate definitions, I do not agree. Se is partly linked with all that appeals the senses in the moment, so aesthetics are therefore a part of it, as much as many other things but it's litterally one of the most obvious things to understand so you correcting me is not even relevant, I think.


----------



## Lunacik

Convex said:


> sounds like a rehearsed line, fitting


"Sounds like..."
"Sounds like..."
"Sounds like..."
Is that all you know how to say? If you're going to be an asshole you could at least make it more entertaining than that. Think of something with some actual content and meaning at least. You sound like a parrot. And you say I have rehearsed lines...



BitterSweet Blonde said:


> My bad then if you wanted to be playful and I didn't understand the context of what you were saying.
> But about inaccurate definitions, I do not agree. Se is partly linked with all that appeals the senses in the moment, so aesthetics are therefore a part of it, as much as many other things but it's litterally one of the most obvious things to understand so you correcting me is not even relevant, I think.


Thanks, I appreciate that. For some reason I honestly can't seem to wrap my head around, people misunderstand my motives a lot and it has become a sensitive spot for me. It's not really until they get to know me more that they realize those things were off generally. My social skills are probably really shitty, but I am generally well meaning and genuinely didn't mean anything by what I was saying before. 

As for Se, I can understand why you would think of it that way, but there are some holes in that idea. If Se is aesthetics, that means...what, low Se types are artistically incompetent and uninterested in them? I don't believe that, but even if that was true, what about those who are interested but start off horrible with "Se" and work their way up? Furthermore, there is a test--actually, it's part of the official MBTI even if I'm not mistaken--that I believe is more telling but still faulty. I can't recall the name of these, but it basically asks you what you derive from the image. It's assumed that Ns will have an "in between the lines" collection of information, while S types would collect more sensory information. This is consistent with how they are said to operate in everyday life, it's how they interpret the information they see. So if a person is really into aesthetics but extracts a bunch of "N" information and meaning from it, then what? How can that generalization of Se = aesthetics remain true?


----------



## Rydori




----------



## Convex

Hexcoder said:


> "Sounds like..."
> "Sounds like..."
> "Sounds like..."
> Is that all you know how to say? If you're going to be an asshole you could at least make it more entertaining than that. Think of something with some actual content and meaning at least. You sound like a parrot. And you say I have rehearsed lines...
> 
> 
> people misunderstand my motives a lot and it has become a sensitive spot for me. It's not really until they get to know me more that they realize those things were off generally. My social skills are probably really shitty, but I am generally well meaning and genuinely didn't mean anything by what I was saying before.
> 
> As for Se, I can understand why you would think of it that way, but there are some holes in that idea. If Se is aesthetics, that means...what, low Se types are artistically incompetent and uninterested in them? I don't believe that, but even if that was true, what about those who are interested but start off horrible with "Se" and work their way up? Furthermore, there is a test--actually, it's part of the official MBTI even if I'm not mistaken--that I believe is more telling but still faulty. I can't recall the name of these, but it basically asks you what you derive from the image. It's assumed that Ns will have an "in between the lines" collection of information, while S types would collect more sensory information. This is consistent with how they are said to operate in everyday life, it's how they interpret the information they see. So if a person is really into aesthetics but extracts a bunch of "N" information and meaning from it, then what? How can that generalization of Se = aesthetics remain true?


sounds like you're triggered

also



> people misunderstand my motives a lot and it has become a sensitive spot for me.



thanks for confirming i was right


----------



## SirCanSir

I really have no idea how that was offending I think he was mostly making fun of typology anyway. 


and yeah Se isn't the only function that can do aesthetics obviously. It's for different reasons and what you are looking for if we go by typology 's preachings but Se or S isn't the only function allowed to do so. 

And you obviously can not have any clue about the reason someone has some specific aesthetic preferences. 

His tangles and pararells with every single thing in his rants is enough to type as N if anything.


----------



## SirCanSir

Convex said:


> sounds like you're triggered
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for confirming i was right


Bro you ve already made your point. You are not getting any cooler by dragging this.


----------



## Convex

SirCanSir said:


> Bro you ve already made your point. You are not getting any cooler by dragging this.


how am i dragging anything on if he's directly replying to me

are you his current boyfriend if i may have the pleasure to ask


----------



## SirCanSir

No you are just annoying and itching for a fight to entertain yourself. 

And piss off. He is my friend ik his motives well and I understand how he is being misunderstood right now. 

Even though the situation cleared you keep going to have the last word. 

Go play your insult game somewhere else.


----------



## Rydori

Convex said:


> how am i dragging anything on if he's directly replying to me
> 
> are you his current boyfriend if i may have the pleasure to ask


You seemed to jump into a convo that had nothing to do with you and cause more drama than there is needed to be. Seek attention somewhere else maybe? Right now you're a complete eyesore


----------



## Convex

SirCanSir said:


> No you are just annoying and itching for a fight to entertain yourself.
> 
> And piss off. He is my friend ik his motives well and I understand how he is being misunderstood right now.
> 
> Even though the situation cleared you keep going to have the last word.
> 
> Go play your insult game somewhere else.


it's 2019 you don't have to say he's just your friend


----------



## Lunacik

Convex said:


> it's 2019 you don't have to say he's just your friend


Nah bro, my boyfriend is someone else.


----------



## Convex

Rydori said:


> You seemed to jump into a convo that had nothing to do with you and cause more drama than there is needed to be. Seek attention somewhere else maybe? Right now you're a complete eyesore


i see he is polygamous


----------



## Rydori

Convex said:


> i see he is polygamous


You can make all them "you're in love and in an orgy together" jokes, but doesn't change the point like 90% of your post here make you sound like a high school drop out who failed english bad.


----------



## Convex

Rydori said:


> You can make all them "you're in love and in an orgy together" jokes, but doesn't change the point like 90% of your post here make you sound like a high school drop out who failed english bad.


you know what they say, there's a grain of truth in every joke


----------



## SirCanSir

Convex said:


> i see he is polygamous


Yeah whatever bro hope you are overjoyed with yourself wasting your time trolling in some random forum to make your ego fullfilled by your smarts. 

Your mom is surely proud of your accomplishment here today.


----------



## Convex

SirCanSir said:


> Yeah whatever bro hope you are overjoyed with yourself wasting your time trolling in some random forum to make your ego fullfilled by your smarts.
> 
> Your mom is surely proud of your accomplishment here today.


yours is? wow, your mom is unordinarily progressive! good for her


----------



## SirCanSir

.


----------



## bremen

ummmmmm sure


----------



## Convex

yeah definitely


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Possibly. 



Hexcoder said:


> "Sounds like..."
> "Sounds like..."
> "Sounds like..."
> Is that all you know how to say? If you're going to be an asshole you could at least make it more entertaining than that. Think of something with some actual content and meaning at least. You sound like a parrot. And you say I have rehearsed lines...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate that. For some reason I honestly can't seem to wrap my head around, people misunderstand my motives a lot and it has become a sensitive spot for me. It's not really until they get to know me more that they realize those things were off generally. My social skills are probably really shitty, but I am generally well meaning and genuinely didn't mean anything by what I was saying before.
> 
> As for Se, I can understand why you would think of it that way, but there are some holes in that idea. If Se is aesthetics, that means...what, low Se types are artistically incompetent and uninterested in them? I don't believe that, but even if that was true, what about those who are interested but start off horrible with "Se" and work their way up? Furthermore, there is a test--actually, it's part of the official MBTI even if I'm not mistaken--that I believe is more telling but still faulty. I can't recall the name of these, but it basically asks you what you derive from the image. It's assumed that Ns will have an "in between the lines" collection of information, while S types would collect more sensory information. This is consistent with how they are said to operate in everyday life, it's how they interpret the information they see. So if a person is really into aesthetics but extracts a bunch of "N" information and meaning from it, then what? How can that generalization of Se = aesthetics remain true?


That can happen, people have different kinds of humor so sometimes when you don't know someone very well it's not always easy to figure out if that was humor or not. But I admit I'm pretty stressed out so I have overreacted, sorry for that. My people skills are just as bad. ^^ 

And I never said I thought people with Ne or people with low Se had no appreciation for aesthetics, but they firstly care about the deeper meaning of it more than being purely visually/sonically/... driven as an high Se user would predominantly be. So of course, most people care about aesthetics in some way, but not all react to it the same way. I have trouble finding the right words to explain what I mean so my reasonning has been very misunderstood. But yeah, based on the very few informations I had about you, you vibed Se to me at that moment, nothing more. I was just trying to participate and I did my best. ^^ 

@SirCanSir Well, okay,it's for different reasons, but we're not supposed to be here to do an interview with people before saying an opinion on their type. This thread is not supposed to be hard truths, just suppositions. It's rarely possible to guess one's type immediatly correctly without knowing anything about someone. I was playing the game, it could have been correct, it could have been wrong, but should we always start a debate because we disagree with someone who tries to guess our type without knowing us? If yes, I would have done it very often. That's not the goal of this thread. 
Now I would think like you I can see Hexcoder as a N, but I didn't have any information about his way of reasonning before now. *shrugs* I'm no Nostradamus.


----------



## SirCanSir

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> That can happen, people have different kinds of humor so sometimes when you don't know someone very well it's not always easy to figure out if that was humor or not. But I admit I'm pretty stressed out so I have overreacted, sorry for that. My people skills are just as bad. ^^
> 
> And I never said I thought people with Ne or people with low Se had no appreciation for aesthetics, but they firstly care about the deeper meaning of it more than being purely visually/sonically/... driven as an high Se user would predominantly be. So of course, most people care about aesthetics in some way, but not all react to it the same way. I have trouble finding the right words to explain what I mean so my reasonning has been very misunderstood. But yeah, based on the very few informations I had about you, you vibed Se to me at that moment, nothing more. I was just trying to participate and I did my best. ^^
> 
> @SirCanSir Well, okay,it's for different reasons, but we're not supposed to be here to do an interview with people before saying an opinion on their type. This thread is not supposed to be hard truths, just suppositions. It's rarely possible to guess one's type immediatly correctly without knowing anything about someone. I was playing the game, it could have been correct, it could have been wrong, but should we always start a debate because we disagree with someone who tries to guess our type without knowing us? If yes, I would have done it very often. That's not the goal of this thread.
> Now I would think like you I can see Hexcoder as a N, but I didn't have any information about his way of reasonning before now. *shrugs* I'm no Nostradamus.


No i dont really blame you for any of this , i was just stating that Ns pick info differently like hex said before or focus in other things that draw them in aesthetics. Presumably. You are fine bittersweetblonde, none expects you to type someone as hard as him anyway in your first attempt haha. 
Just came here to clarify since i saw drama starting out of nothing.


----------



## SirCanSir

Also to move on, bittersweetblonde INFx by vibes. 

Go on


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Rydori

Going to say yes

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Stop triggering people. Mass shootings happen because of that stuff.


----------



## Convex

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Stop triggering people. Mass shootings happen because of that stuff.


true!


----------



## SirCanSir

Maybe


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Doccium

Yes. Her "Attitudinal Psyche" is *EL*V*F*. It cannot be more obvious.


----------



## Reila

That is an xNTP avatar if I ever saw one.


----------



## X A N A

black and white photo, masculine photo, but female gender? 1w9 and 4w5 Seems legit.

(ninjad, reila seems legit too btw I love digimon tamers)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I would tend to say yes. ^^


----------



## Doccium

Hmm, "unknown" is pretty interesting, always good for a surprise!


----------



## SirCanSir

INxx - quirky pfp choice


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Hmm...Yeah, that's very possible.


----------



## Doccium

Fi Si Ni Ti for you.


----------



## Lacy

Your enneagram seems to make sense


----------



## Doccium

Neither does the signature, nor does the avatar lie. But what if the user does? Eh - who cares, so far it seems to fit.


----------



## Rydori

Inxp maybe 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think that yes, possibly. A T type for sure.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

INFP for sure. A cute one, too.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

ExFP horsey


----------



## Suntide

Yes from what I can tell from the brief interactions we've had!! No reason to doubt spotted


----------



## Rydori

Yes

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Possibly not.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes yes


----------



## Doccium

ESFJ all the way! 

If he weren't himself that is.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Unknown sounds cool, but I still think INTP fits you better!


----------



## Enoch

ISFP. Probably said E_FP at first because I was riddled by your Harley Quinn avatar.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This thread is in desperate need of another Turi.​


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Enoch said:


> ISFP. Probably said E_FP at first because I put too much weight on your Harley Quinn avatar.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
> This thread is in desperate need of another Turi.


INFP. Yeah I know, a lot of people did, that's why I changed it. It's crazy how an avatar can have a big influence on people's perceptions. 

And I don't know, personally I really like participating for the sake of participating, even if I also like seeing how other people perceive me too as I have contradicting traits and a lot of difficulty to be sure of my type. 
I think it's natural that other people are curious too about others' perception when they feel unsure, even though I agree typing people without any further effort to try to know if that typing is accurate just to get typed is a very shallow thing to do. 
But it's not like this thread was anything made to be serious after all, I guess.


----------



## SirCanSir

I think INFP ^

Though if i go by functions i keep seeing you as Fe more than Fi from the little ive observed (that came out like i was stalking - no i wasnt) 
I still think your tangles are kind of Neish on the other hand. 
And as for MBTI... vibeswise more P than J so... not settled but ill leave it as INFP for now. 

Ill take it a step further and take a guess: INFP 926 Sp/sx


----------



## Alana

Very much


----------



## Lunacik

Yee


----------



## Enoch

No.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Ziegel

Yeah yeah yeah infp


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@Ziegel From what I could see, I have no objection against ESTP.


----------



## Reila

So far, you give me ISFJ vibes.


----------



## bremen

ummmmmmm no


----------



## Rydori

xxxx


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doccium said:


> ESFJ all the way!
> 
> If he weren't himself that is.


Known becuz we all know hour types


----------



## Rydori

@Froody Blue Gem

























































Skip Me


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@Rydori No objection against ISTJ. 
@Froody Blue Gem I can see INTP for now, I've seen you think there might be some inconsistencies for you on your type, but I don't know you enough yet to suggest another type. ^^


----------



## Reila

Nope. INFP, maybe.


----------



## Conterphobia

Nope. No idea.


----------



## Darkbloom

Would say no but I have no alternatives to offer you as of right now


----------



## Enoch

ENFJ with an ISFJ wing.


----------



## Crowbo

Most likely


----------



## Darkbloom

Enoch said:


> ENFJ with an ISFJ wing.


Never agreed more :ghost3: 


Crowbo yes


----------



## Hexigoon

I want to say yes because I don't see enough ENFJs on the forum. Haha. 
But I do think it's quite probable, yes. I don't really detect anything that would imply otherwise other than I don't know how extroverted you really are offline. Your avi does give off the vibe of a socialite, though.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Got serious INFJ vibes from you so I'm going to say yes.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Yes

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Conterphobia

Correct. And Jewish people are pretty bright (more than just IQ) so I would guess most Jewish people who study typology would know their type fairly concretely.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Conterphobia said:


> Correct. And Jewish people are pretty bright (more than just IQ) so I would guess most Jewish people who study typology would know their type fairly concretely.


I must have gotten the unlucky Jewish genes then. :Wink: h: I get NT vibes from you.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MonarK

ESFP? This is so @DrEquine


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I haven't seen many posts from you yet but ENTP seems quite possible, I think it's a yes.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP with an ENFP wing.


----------



## Charus

You seem very chill rather for an INFP, so I I think you are an INTP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Entp fits well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Nay, ISFP fits more.

Give me charts.


----------



## Enoch

INTP with an ENFP wing.


----------



## Rydori

Neotron said:


> You seem very chill rather for an INFP, so I I think you are an INTP.


How the fuck is being more 'chill' going to change someone from INFP to INTP? Someones calmness has nothing to do with mbti.


Above person is correct

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

Scientific name probably means NT or ST. Not an awfully abstract term so could be either ISTJ or INTJ. Sounds like you care more about facts than ideas so ISTJ seems right.


----------



## Enoch

ENTJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Nay, ISFP fits more.
> 
> Give me charts.


I don’t use Se or Ni though- also I highly doubt any isfp runs school and create curriculum for a living 
However- I do notice that I’m different than majority of enfps on here 

enlighten me on why you would think isfp - does the topic I post about lean towards that direction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

No objections


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ai.tran.75 said:


> I don’t use Se or Ni though- also I highly doubt any isfp runs school and create curriculum for a living
> However- I do notice that I’m different than majority of enfps on here
> 
> enlighten me on why you would think isfp - does the topic I post about lean towards that direction


Yes, your topics are always within the ISFP region. I believe that you can remedy this by joining the INTP forum. We apply transformations to our users and calculate determinants.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Yes. INTP = correct

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

You have the Ne-Si axis


----------



## Dr Whoresy

alanalicity said:


> You have the Ne-Si axis


You're definitely an INFP. Why are you so sure I have Ne-Si

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, your topics are always within the ISFP region. I believe that you can remedy this by joining the INTP forum. We apply transformations to our users and calculate determinants.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High doubt my posts or even my type is isfp-I’m pretty well verse with functions . I don’t really see you much outside the game forums - but my Ne is quite prominent- infp I could some what understand- however isfp is a far stretch considering the fact that I’m big picture focus and I’m energized by connection and ideas . I have been type by others as- infp- infj - entp - isfp - intj - infp - isfj -entp - throughout the time that I’ve been here though . Most Intps who have typed me on here believe I’m xnfp such as arkigos - soul kitchen and ae1905 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

I don't think you are an INXX type, and you do seem to have Ne and a Feeling preference. ENFP is accurate


----------



## Wisteria

Yes


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think so


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Enoch

No objections.


----------



## Lunacik

One objection.


----------



## Enoch

Definitely not.


----------



## Alana

No objections


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ai.tran.75 said:


> High doubt my posts or even my type is isfp-I’m pretty well verse with functions . I don’t really see you much outside the game forums - but my Ne is quite prominent- infp I could some what understand- however isfp is a far stretch considering the fact that I’m big picture focus and I’m energized by connection and ideas . I have been type by others as- infp- infj - entp - isfp - intj - infp - isfj -entp - throughout the time that I’ve been here though . Most Intps who have typed me on here believe I’m xnfp such as arkigos - soul kitchen and ae1905
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use this derided website.
http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw39JViKqFxzoXAM6aeb31Ae


----------



## ai.tran.75

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Use this derided website.
> http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw39JViKqFxzoXAM6aeb31Ae













Highly doubt this means anything - typing oneself by test is most absurd- but here’s the result 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

I think that the test itself is not accurate, but your type *is*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ai.tran.75 said:


> Highly doubt this means anything - typing oneself by test is most absurd- but here’s the result
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The test has failed to demonstrate dichotomies.

According to the knowledge of dichotomous types, your results are impossible. You cannot have a high Fe and high Fi. That is a contradiction since they imply opposing values. The problem with this test is that it makes you want to choose the good sounding answers regardless of whether they make sense together. I propose a test that gradually narrows itself down as it progresses. Like the one an old poster used to have. But he disappeared along with his test.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

alanalicity said:


> I think that the test itself is not accurate, but your type *is*


The test requires too much honesty to succeed.


----------



## Alana

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The test has failed to demonstrate dichotomies.
> 
> According to the knowledge of dichotomous types, your results are impossible. You cannot have a high Fe and high Fi. That is a contradiction since they imply opposing values. The problem with this test is that it makes you want to choose the good sounding answers regardless of whether they make sense together. I propose a test that gradually narrows itself down as it progresses. Like the one an old poster used to have. But he disappeared along with his test.


This would make sense according to the John Beebe/Socionics model?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

alanalicity said:


> This would make sense according to the John Beebe/Socionics model?


Yes, the source of type descriptions on the Web that we all hold dear.

I believe socionics is different though. There is a well-defined place for both Fe and Fi for a type, even for types that have high Ti and Te. It is almost suggested that if you have a high Ti, you also have a high Te but high disinterest in focusing on your thinking powers in an the Te manner.

Otherwise, they only mention four functions and the others are all "shadow functions" which seems to be some nonsense about evil twins. I wouldn't put much faith into calling yourself evil, it can damage your health.


----------



## Enoch

grandmaster yoda said:


> like the one an old poster used to have. But he disappeared along with his test.


I KNOW WHO YOU MEAN. o​


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enoch said:


> I KNOW WHO YOU MEAN. o​


His name would have made a strong password.
https://www.personalitycafe.com/members/eb44345.html


----------



## Enoch

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> His name would have made a strong password.
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/members/eb44345.html


HAHAHA, I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT TURI. o​


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enoch said:


> HAHAHA, I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT TURI. o​


Fool! Turi is still among us. Hiding amongst the rabble, he waits for a big return to the spotlight.


----------



## Rydori

Man I should aplogize to Turi since he was right about the estj type for me so long 

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Enthalpy said:


> Man I should aplogize to Turi since he was right about the estj type for me so long
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Yeah, though you seem more introverted so ISTJ seems correct, ESTJ would still fit you better than ISFJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possible


----------



## Enoch

Notus objections.


----------



## Alana

Notus: No objections to ISFP, I got ninjad
Enoch: No objections


----------



## bremen

ummmm isfp


----------



## Enoch

INTJ.


----------



## Lunacik

Lol sure, ESTJ. Let's go with that.

This was the worst MBTI questionnaire I've ever done, right off the bat from question 1...but I wasted my time on it for laughs anyways. At best it tells me that I have ADHD based on questions themselves. As for results...you can just chalk it up to "looping" if you fall for that crap. Lmao.









"Your most likely Jungian type is INTP or ISTP."


----------



## Rydori

Hexcoder said:


> Lol sure, ESTJ. Let's go with that.
> 
> This was the worst MBTI questionnaire I've ever done, right off the bat from question 1...but I wasted my time on it for laughs anyways. At best it tells me that I have ADHD based on questions themselves. As for results...you can just chalk it up to "looping" if you fall for that crap. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your most likely Jungian type is INTP or ISTP."


Hmm INFP?? I mean I dislike giving certain labeps becuase of how thin the borders are when it comes to the type difference type, but I cant really see you be a feeler, based on previous talks on discord you seemed more of a thinker imo.

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hexcoder said:


> Lol sure, ESTJ. Let's go with that.
> 
> This was the worst MBTI questionnaire I've ever done, right off the bat from question 1...but I wasted my time on it for laughs anyways. At best it tells me that I have ADHD based on questions themselves. As for results...you can just chalk it up to "looping" if you fall for that crap. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your most likely Jungian type is INTP or ISTP."


I am giving you land in ISTP forum because I still need more INTP land.


----------



## Rydori

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I am giving you land in ISTP forum because I still need more INTP land.


As an XSTJ, I'm taxing you for that extra land and you have until the end of this September to pay or else I'm claiming that land for myself.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enthalpy said:


> As an XSTJ, I'm taxing you for that extra land and you have until the end of this September to pay or else I'm claiming that land for myself.


Taxes are burdensome and anti-freedom. I demand an audience with the ENTJ overloads.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Issa yes!


----------



## Alana

ColdNobility said:


> ummmm isfp


Could you explain why?
BittersweetBlonde yes
I'm going to take the test for the heck of it and show you my results I think are wrong


----------



## Alana

I can't make a screenshot, but here it is:
Ne: 65%
Ni: 91%
Se: 16%
Si: 52%
Te: 48%
Ti: 77%
Fe: 56%
Fi: 82%
That means: Ni>Fi>Ti>Ne>Fe>Si>Te>Se

I think the standards for Ni are quite low in this test.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

alanalicity said:


> Could you explain why?
> BittersweetBlonde yes
> I'm going to take the test for the heck of it and show you my results I think are wrong


I'm not sure the test would be considered as reliable. Every time I take the test I also get INFP every time, because I don't see myself as as practical and in the present moment as people seem to perceive me. The problem is the tests are flawed. Once you show one sign of a little deeper reasonning or even intelligence, they categorize you as an intuitive. Being a sensor would be considered as insulting if you take into consideration the logic of these tests (and the logic of most of the MBTI community to be honest...). 
By the way, ISFPs and INFPs being both double observers, it can be quite confusing because some ISFPs with a well developped Ni could look like intuitives and INFPs with a good Si could look like sensors, as everyone is balanced differently. At this point, it's only a matter of Ne/Si or Se/Ni axis and it's not always easy to discern it in ourselves. 

I don't know which axis you use, but I could not see evidence of Ne from you for now (or neither Se), so that's probably why some people could imagine ISFP being a possibility. 
You know, I'm just as curious as you as why people think out of the blue without knowing me I'm a Se user because I can't relate to the characteristics of Se users, but it could be because of valuing more my tertiary function. But no one is in your head and able to know for sure if you're an Ne-Si user or an Se-Ni user without any sign of one or the other.


----------



## Alana

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I'm not sure the test would be considered as reliable. Every time I take the test I also get INFP every time, because I don't see myself as as practical and in the present moment as people seem to perceive me. The problem is the tests are flawed. Once you show one sign of a little deeper reasonning or even intelligence, they categorize you as an intuitive. Being a sensor would be considered as insulting if you take into consideration the logic of these tests (and the logic of most of the MBTI community to be honest...).
> By the way, ISFPs and INFPs being both double observers, it can be quite confusing because some ISFPs with a well developped Ni could look like intuitives and INFPs with a good Si could look like sensors, as everyone is balanced differently. At this point, it's only a matter of Ne/Si or Se/Ni axis and it's not always easy to discern it in ourselves.
> 
> I don't know which axis you use, but I could not see evidence of Ne from you for now (or neither Se), so that's probably why some people could imagine ISFP being a possibility.
> You know, I'm just as curious as you as why people think out of the blue without knowing me I'm a Se user because I can't relate to the characteristics of Se users, but it could be because of valuing more my tertiary function. But no one is in your head and able to know for sure if you're an Ne-Si user or an Se-Ni user without any sign of one or the other.


Using the John Beebe model/Socionics model A, I think that the difference between INFP and ISFP is that INFP has a mixture of Ne, Si and Ni and no Se, and ISFP has a mixture of Se, Ni, Si and no Ne. Do you relate to Ne at all? Otherwise you are probably an ISFP with high Ni


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

alanalicity said:


> Using the John Beebe model/Socionics model A, I think that the difference between INFP and ISFP is that INFP has a mixture of Ne, Si and Ni and no Se, and ISFP has a mixture of Se, Ni, Si and no Ne. Do you relate to Ne at all? Otherwise you are probably an ISFP with high Ni


I don't know much about Socionics for now but maybe. Even though I think it's impossible that functions might be as limitated in an individual as what typology's theory affirms. I think functions can appear in very various ways in individuals and what appears as contradicting in MBTI or Socionics is not as contradicting as explained as there are very various configurations of human brains. But that's another debate. 

Yes I do in theory. But after a debate with some Ne doms, my mental process seems a little different in the sense that I don't mentally multitask (constant music mentally going on along with other thoughts at the same time,...) unless if I'm tired. I can see various possibilities but my thought process is more silent, linear and not always materialized, one thought comfirming or infirming the other. So yes, I came to the conclusion that I must be an ISFP with good Ni...And amazingly clumsy and bad with the real world despite Se. 
That's why I say sometimes discerning these two axes can be tricky if one has a well developped tertiary function.


----------



## Alana

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I don't know much about Socionics for now but maybe. Even though I think it's impossible that functions might be as limitated in an individual as what typology's theory affirms. I think functions can appear in very various ways in individuals and what appears as contradicting in MBTI or Socionics is not as contradicting as explained as there are very various configurations of human brains. But that's another debate.
> 
> Yes I do in theory. But after a debate with some Ne doms, my mental process seems a little different in the sense that I don't mentally multitask (constant music mentally going on along with other thoughts at the same time,...) unless if I'm tired. I can see various possibilities but my thought process is more silent, linear and not always materialized, one thought comfirming or infirming the other. So yes, I came to the conclusion that I must be an ISFP with good Ni...And amazingly clumsy and bad with the real world despite Se.
> That's why I say sometimes discerning these two axes can be tricky if one has a well developped tertiary function.


i also think that everyone could use each function. Typology is simply a human construct. INFPs and ISFP in fact have both Si and Ni. It's an Ne vs Se thing. But you have arguments against using Se as well as argumenst against using Ne. Maybe you really are in-between types


----------



## Enoch

Obviously.


----------



## Rydori

alanalicity said:


> Using the John Beebe model/Socionics model A, I think that the difference between INFP and ISFP is that INFP has a mixture of Ne, Si and Ni and no Se, and ISFP has a mixture of Se, Ni, Si and no Ne. Do you relate to Ne at all? Otherwise you are probably an ISFP with high Ni


INFP 4D functions are Fi and Ni.
ISFP 4D functions are Fi and Si.

It is note to consider that ISFP are more bold and daring than INFP due to Se being a dominant force. Se is all about making ones action impacted.



Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Enthalpy said:


> INFP 4D functions are Fi and Ni.
> ISFP 4D functions are Fi and Si.
> 
> It is note to consider that ISFP are more bold and daring than INFP due to Se being a dominant force. Se is all about making ones action impacted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Yes, but making a difference between demonstrative and tertiary is more difficult than making a difference between auxilliary and POLR


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think so!


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Doccium

Absolutely possibly


----------



## Enoch

ENTP with an INFP wing.


----------



## Doccium

Absolute alpha E*TJ putting type labels on every user without mercy


----------



## Wisteria

INTP?


----------



## Alana

I think you are ISFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Enoch said:


> You and Doccium somehow prove my theory that Enneagram is that same thing as MBTI (and therefore shouldn't be treated as two separate things lest there be mistypes), the only problem is that I don't know what the theory is yet.


Can you explain further your point of view ?  
And I don't think you're an ESTJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Correct, you are an excellent case study of why Enneagram and MBTI are functionally equivalent systems.


----------



## Enoch

Skip me.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Enoch said:


> Skip me.


Make me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enoch said:


> Skip me.


No


----------



## Rydori

grandmaster yoda said:


> no


yessss ◕ᴗ◕✿


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Enthalpy said:


> yessss ◕ᴗ◕✿


Possibly?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Now I think it's correct. 
@Grandmaster Yoda But why? XD


----------



## Lunacik

Y--.......yes? Maybe?


----------



## Rydori

hexcoder said:


> y--.......yes? Maybe?


omg urrrrr socialz skillz you need to show me~~~~~


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Enthalpy said:


> omg urrrrr socialz skillz you need to show me~~~~~


With the way you're typing, I'd say your social skills are perfect. <3

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

DrEquine said:


> With the way you're typing, I'd say your social skills are perfect. <3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


OMG TY SO MUCH <3<3<3<3<3

I knew I could find someone that understand me well unlike the rest of the outside society!

They misinterpret my feelings all the time ;_;


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Did everyone type themselves upside down ? ._. WTH happened ? I'm gonna go with no. x)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Now I think it's correct.
> @Grandmaster Yoda But why? XD


Here is the issue.

How many times does it take it cut something in four pieces.

I say twice, but some say thrice.

Think about, if you cut up and across you get four quadrants.


----------



## Rydori

@Grandmaster Yoda is an obvious estj,


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Here is the issue.
> 
> How many times does it take it cut something in four pieces.
> 
> I say twice, but some say thrice.
> 
> Think about, if you cut up and across you get four quadrants.


I... I didn't think about that...This is the revelation of the century... Now nothing's ever going to be the same anymore.


----------



## Doccium

Secret cult leader *NFJ controlling the media behind the scenes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enthalpy said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda is an obvious estj,


If you cut three times are the four pieces equal or do you actually get eight pieces?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doccium said:


> Secret cult leader *NFJ controlling the media behind the scenes.


Unknown is not accurate nor precise. Bad science.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Yes, but ESE in Socionics.


----------



## Alana

Enoch said:


> Yes, but ESE in Socionics.


Do I act like an ESE?
And yes you are accurately typed


----------



## Rydori

Obvious estj

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I feel like your whole persona changed in one day, I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and say maybe.


----------



## Darkbloom

Correct


----------



## Rydori

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If you cut three times are the four pieces equal or do you actually get eight pieces?


you break the time space continuum and destroy humanity if you cut in threes.

SKIP ME PWEETY PWEEESE


----------



## Doccium

@sweet morphine

Yes, A+ with a star for you.


----------



## Enoch

It depends.


----------



## Rydori

Very much a qtpie estj with strict laws

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Yes. I sense NF or INTP type from you 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Dr Whorsey said:


> Yes. I sense NF or INTP type from you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


When you troll but people latch on and counter you by following up









Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Enthalpy said:


> When you troll but people latch on and counter you by following up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


I didn't know you were trolling 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Yes.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Intj mastermind fuck

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Probably ENTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enthalpy said:


> you break the time space continuum and destroy humanity if you cut in threes.
> 
> SKIP ME PWEETY PWEEESE


That's not Scientifically Possible!


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yup! 



Enthalpy said:


> When you troll but people latch on and counter you by following up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Obvious troll was obvious. XD


----------



## Alana

Yes, though EII is ESI


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

alanalicity said:


> Yes, though EII is ESI


I think it's correct for you. 

As much as I can still imagine being an ISFP in MBTI, I always thought EII in Socionics seemed to fit better. But after some reflection, maybe. I can relate to the distrustful attitude described in ESIs, but I'm also an enneagram 6 so yeah.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yup.


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Never mind, 4w5.


----------



## bucolic

Was born a writer
Will die a writer
Will be reincarnated _as a writer_

An INFP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

No objection for now.


----------



## bucolic

Hair as art? ISFPs are connected to the physical world in some form. It needn't be restricted to sculptures or landscaping.


----------



## Max

bucolic said:


> Hair as art? ISFPs are connected to the physical world in some form. It needn't be restricted to sculptures or landscaping.


Nah. I thought you were like an ENxJ or something. That seems to fit better. You don’t seem ESFP at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Definitely ISTP. I miss you Mux 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

Max said:


> Nah. I thought you were like an ENxJ or something. That seems to fit better. You don’t seem ESFP at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, what makes you think I'm not ESFP at all? If nothing else, I'd be more comfortable seeing myself as ENFP than ENFJ, even though I've typed myself as the latter in the past. 

I guess I'll pass the ESFP label to Dr. Whorsey, then. Hehe.


----------



## Max

Dr Whorsey said:


> Definitely ISTP. I miss you Mux
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Rust using Tapatalk


You think so? Nice. Someone said I am INTJ. 

Yeah, I see you as ExFP, it not ExFJ. ExFx for definite. 

I miss you too, Bun. 



bucolic said:


> Hmm, what makes you think I'm not ESFP at all? If nothing else, I'd be more comfortable seeing myself as ENFP than ENFJ, even though I've typed myself as the latter in the past.
> 
> I guess I'll pass the ESFP label to Dr. Whorsey, then. Hehe.


Yeah. I always seen you as a thinker, though. Well, a heavy intuitive and thinker. You give me those vibes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

bucolic said:


> Hair as art? ISFPs are connected to the physical world in some form. It needn't be restricted to sculptures or landscaping.


My avatar is actually a reference to my user name, haha. And therefore to my identity. I can also relate a lot to the character in the picture.  

SKIP ME


----------



## bucolic

Max said:


> Yeah. I always seen you as a thinker, though. Well, a heavy intuitive and thinker. You give me those vibes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is true that I like to role play, and that ESFP isn't the greatest fit. What type would you suggest?


----------



## bremen

no


----------



## Max

bucolic said:


> It is true that I like to role play, and that ESFP isn't the greatest fit. What type would you suggest?


Probably ENTP or ENXJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## bucolic

Max said:


> Probably ENTP or ENXJ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, I find the ENTP vs ENxJ comparison interesting, rather than ENTP vs ENFP (a much more common uncertainty). Though I guess a decent amount of people have commented on my Fe-Ti. 

IxFP for @alanalicity


----------



## Doccium

Could see E*FP for sure but then again, I don't know you well enough and am just throwing darts at the vibe you give off.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Doccium said:


> Could see E*FP for sure but then again, I don't know you well enough and am just throwing darts at the vibe you give off.


I was wondering, what makes you unsure about your type? I've always seen it fixed as unknown. Anyway, as a lot of people said it previously and so did I, I think you look like an INxP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ESTJ still seems plausible. 



Doccium said:


> Hell yes, in shape of your wooden pirate leg, arrr!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's mostly because of uncertainty regarding my personality as a whole. I am pretty sure I am an introvert but as of lately I've become sceptical of that - I could very well be an extrovert with anxiety or I could not even be typed correctly at all due to ASD. Actually, I believe I can narrow the possible types since I least likely can see myself being a dom Fe/Te/Se user. Then again, as mentioned before, who knows?
> Also, it's due to a fear of mine that I might get bored and leave if I "solve the mystery" of my type as I tend to lose interest in things quickly. Plus it's a "free-er" place to roam around without a set typing and the guesses of others are interesting if it stays "unknown".


I know you didn't consider this possibility, but what about Ne dom? Your reasonnings seem very Ne to me. Also Ne doms are the most introverted extroverts But I can't say for sure as I had the same kind of reasonning as you and I'm thought to be an ISFP. But I perfectly understand your point of view, it's hard to know your type when you don't really know yourself enough.


----------



## Darkbloom

Max said:


> Your username sounds like something that an addicted ENFJ would say as they stuck their morphine inside a brownie and swallowed it whole so yeah.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping it came across as something _someone else_ is saying while I'm gently shoving my spiked brownies in their mouth, but I guess this is accurate enough as well:kitteh:



BitterSweet Blonde I would say correct for the time being, other option being ISFJ
Edit: not saying INFP is impossible but so far I haven't caught your Ne in action, could be that you don't talk much


----------



## bucolic

I wonder how many ENFJs have secret morphine addictions. That aside, I see ENFx for you.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

bucolic said:


> I wonder how many ENFJs have secret morphine addictions. That aside, I see ENFx for you.


I wonder how many ESFPs have secret morphine addictions...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

Dr Whorsey said:


> I wonder how many ESFPs have secret morphine addictions...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Probably at least three


----------



## Dr Whoresy

bucolic said:


> Probably at least three


Wanna make it 5? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neige Noire

Fi-Te, yes, but I slightly doubt the perceiving side. Not saying you're not an ESFP, but you strike me as ENFP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Blackthorn said:


> Fi-Te, yes, but I slightly doubt the perceiving side. Not saying you're not an ESFP, but you strike me as ENFP.


I don't see why you couldn't be an ISFP.

Apparently, Type 7 ESFPs are often confused for Ne doms

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

ExFP




BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Also Ne doms are the most introverted extroverts .


Now, now thats a stereotype that evolved to become a myth because 16 personalities resumes portray Ne doms as deep and skeptical.

Intro/Extro has nothing to do with that and how much someone weighs on either side varies according to each individual's preference.


----------



## bucolic

xNTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

XXXX


----------



## bucolic

Well played. INTP ninja who probably thinks he can code his way out of anything.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

The more I see your posts, the less I'm sure you're an ESFP. 



SirCanSir said:


> ExFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now thats a stereotype that evolved to become a myth because 16 personalities resumes portray Ne doms as deep and skeptical.
> 
> Intro/Extro has nothing to do with that and how much someone weighs on either side varies according to each individual's preference.


Yes, but I still think there are more probabilities to be slightly more introverted according to the popular definition of introversion (needing more alone time) compared to Se doms for example, due to the abstract nature of Ne. Se doms need to be connected to the real outside world, Fe doms (if healthy) like contact with people, Te doms tend to organize their environment. Exploring abstract concepts isn't especially as obviously focused on the outside world, it mentally is. A lot of the Ne doms I know thought they were introverted at first because of that. Of course, it doesn't mean that I think some don't feel more extroverted though, but I can understand why some would believe to be introverted at first. I wasn't saying that after reading 16 Personalities as I don't even think it's a good source at all.


----------



## Enoch

Indefinitely.



sweet morphine said:


> Think it was either Vixey or *Signorina Misteriosa*


I wonder where I've heard this name before.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Enoch

Generally.


----------



## Sybow

Yep


----------



## bucolic

You seem down to earth, like you'd expect from an ISFP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

You don't seem like an Se-dom to me from the few posts I have seen from you.


----------



## SirCanSir

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> The more I see your posts, the less I'm sure you're an ESFP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I still think there are more probabilities to be slightly more introverted according to the popular definition of introversion (needing more alone time) compared to Se doms for example, due to the abstract nature of Ne. Se doms need to be connected to the real outside world, Fe doms (if healthy) like contact with people, Te doms tend to organize their environment. Exploring abstract concepts isn't especially as obviously focused on the outside world, it mentally is. A lot of the Ne doms I know thought they were introverted at first because of that. Of course, it doesn't mean that I think some don't feel more extroverted though, but I can understand why some would believe to be introverted at first. I wasn't saying that after reading 16 Personalities as I don't even think it's a good source at all.


Thats also what i thought of in the beginning of my typology run (with the exception that i thought Te could also be stimulated without much human interaction) but nah if you go by more reliable systems like big 5 for example Extraversion and Introversion has very little to do with anything function related. Its interest/stimulation for the external. Ne doms can come off as introverted or not - depends on how they differently process info and react to it - but In the end they still get stimulated by the external. 

Tbh i dont like the HG functions because they create a lot of groundless theories around and overextend a system that already is flawed in the way it solidifies boundaries in-between types. Most people use it because it seems easy and more trustworthy than something as simple as MBTI but in the end i still believe MBTI is way more accurate when it comes to leaving enough room for variations among the same types. People are too complex to fit a function stack perfectly after all.


----------



## Alana

I think that you are an ENTJ


----------



## Enoch

lokasenna said:


> Edit: @Enoch Nice job changing your avatar from a yelling man to a crying, dejected woman. ISTP seems even more likely now, you little troll.


But I've already used that avatar multiple times (the woman depicted in the avatar is actually a characterisation of Joan of Arc), and I have probably underwent exactly the same avatar change many times before. Within the hour before you posted this I had also expressed that I wish I didn't have to have an avatar, which I have again done many times before, and one of the reasons which I always complain about avatars is that they give off false impressions, as exemplified here. Also, the man that was in my avatar (which is an image that was originally going to be the cover art for The Smiths' last album) is actually laughing but most people see him to be screaming which again expresses my point of misinterpretation. The reason I don't not have an avatar is because it can also give out the wrong impressions. I also do not feel as if there are many avatars that really represent me, and sometimes I have spent hours looking for them and have not found, and I do not have a photo of myself as an avatar as many people don't and for the same reasons.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Enoch said:


> But I've already used that avatar multiple times (the woman depicted in the avatar is actually a characterisation of Joan of Arc), and I have probably underwent exactly the same avatar change many times before. Within the hour before you posted this I had also expressed that I wish I didn't have to have an avatar, which I have again done many times before, and one of the reasons which I always complain about avatars is that they give off false impressions, as exemplified here. Also, the man that was in my avatar (which is an image that was originally going to be the cover art for The Smiths' last album) is actually laughing but most people see him to be screaming which again expresses my point of misinterpretation. The reason I don't not have an avatar is because it can also give out the wrong impressions. I also do not feel as if there are many avatars that really represent me, and sometimes I have spent hours looking for them and have not found, and I do not have a photo of myself as an avatar as many people don't and for the same reasons.


On that point, I agree with your point of view.


----------



## Max

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> If you're not an xSTP, then I don't know what you are.


Why are you so set on me being an xSTP? Am very curious now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom

I like to think that all the false impressions my avatars could give off end up creating an accurate impression once they are combined, sometimes I choose an avatar that gives off an opposite false impression just to offset the false impression of the previous one 
Avatars, can't live with them, can't live without them :frustrating:

Would say not ISTP for Max, probably extrovert


----------



## Rydori

Enfp for above???

@Max is JOSH

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@Enthalpy So you changed your type to ISTP now? From the few things you've said, I could see xSTJ but well, for now I'll say maybe. 



Max said:


> Why are you so set on me being an xSTP? Am very curious now.


I'm repeating myself but that's the overall vibe you give me, I could even go along with Devilicious and say maybe ESTP. I sometimes get an extroverted vibe from you and you remind me a little of one of my friends who can be very direct and also like to poke people, but I don't know if ISTPs would tend to do that too. I don't know you enough yet to mention better arguments, sorry.


----------



## Rydori

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> @Enthalpy So you changed your type to ISTP now? From the few things you've said, I could see xSTJ but well, for now I'll say maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm repeating myself but that's the overall vibe you give me, I could even go along with Devilicious and say maybe ESTP. I sometimes get an extroverted vibe from you and you remind me a little of one of my friends who can be very direct and also like to poke people, but I don't know if ISTPs would tend to do that too. I don't know you enough yet to mention better arguments, sorry. [/QUOTE @BitterSweet Blonde
> 
> There are just some points thst dont match with the typical xSTJ components, here is one big example
> 
> -Only until recently Ive been more attentive in giving stuff in time, being more scheduled, etc. I was one of the biggest slobs much younger, I would never give permission slips in school on time, I constantly misplace stuff, I lost a lot of stuff,etc. Only now prehaps I learned to be more organized and prepared was growing up.
> 
> -
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily

i think you could be. more contact may reveal otherwise


----------



## Azure Dreamer

110% guaranteed :tongue:


----------



## Max

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> @Enthalpy So you changed your type to ISTP now? From the few things you've said, I could see xSTJ but well, for now I'll say maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm repeating myself but that's the overall vibe you give me, I could even go along with Devilicious and say maybe ESTP. I sometimes get an extroverted vibe from you and you remind me a little of one of my friends who can be very direct and also like to poke people, but I don't know if ISTPs would tend to do that too. I don't know you enough yet to mention better arguments, sorry.


Yeah well I was on this forum right? They typed me as an ILI. But I don’t know. I think my Se is too strong to be inferior. INTJ yeah. And ESTP? Interesting. I think my Fe is crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom

Why on earth would anyone type you as ILI? :laughing:



Max said:


> I think my Fe is crap.


Crap how?


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## ENIGMA2019

alanalicity said:


> Yes


What is a screen name I would recognize?


----------



## AnneM

> Is the person above accurately typed?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

She does seem auxiliary Fe, but whatever ISFJ or INFJ I do not know.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP fits very well, as well as the tritype, having a rich innerworld but also potentially having an assertive side.

From what I have seen sx/sp subtype of 5/how sx manifests in 5 would match. Ti followed by pe, I would say that the 8 within the tritype does correlate with se. Also makes sense based on general communication style/vibe.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

F for Froody.

I guess you could say that's an F for fail too, but oh well... o/


----------



## Darkbloom

More of a Si/Ne vibe but idk you


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Darkbloom

Probably. 
And not ISFP.


----------



## bucolic

ENxJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENFP seems plausible to me


----------



## Darkbloom

Think so


----------



## Max

Devilicious said:


> Why on earth would anyone type you as ILI? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Crap how?


I dunno. Why would they type me ILI? I now troll them. 

Or maybe I don’t care about my Fe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I elle eye.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think that yes


----------



## bucolic

IxFP works.


----------



## noname3788

Not sure about T/F, based on your posts, but I guess ENFP is accurate.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Seems to generally check out, I'd be inclined to say more correct than incorrect. Could also be INFx or else, generally IxFJ. Pi/Ni and Si are hard to differentiate from a surface glance by an outsider, because they work on an inner level, while having some similarities, also having some differences. 

Seems to have good ti though, so leaning more toward IxFJ and T function not being inferior.


----------



## Rydori

IEI

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Possibly


----------



## bucolic

Probably hasn't changed type in past couple of hours. So yes, ISFP


----------



## Rydori

Estj

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen

no


----------



## fendertele

I have no idea how this works.... just thought i'd drop in and say howdy.


----------



## Doccium

Don't know you so I'm just gonna say yeah-haw


----------



## Rydori

ColdNobility said:


> no


Hey fellow SLI hit us up with the suggestive Ne

INTP for above


----------



## Charus

Considering from our last confrontation, you used your intuition pretty well there, INTP checks out more accurately than ISTP. For Enneagram, I guess 5w6 sp/sx works, although haven't seen much of your posts to guess your Enneagram.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think it's a yes for you. I can see no doubt of Ti and Ne manifestation, though I could observe Ti more but you for sure give me ENTP-ish vibes by your expressiveness. Your enneagram type seems plausible, I could also imagine some 8 somewhere in your tritype (I don't know enough about you or enneagram to give more precisions, sorry).


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Doccium

That INFP suit is looking good on 'ya!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

I can potentially see a tossup between INxP and INTJ.


----------



## mae777

I could see INTP or possibly INFP. Something about your signature (the quote, the melancholic-phlegmatic, etc) made me think maybe there was some Fi in there.  But your avatar does make think Ti!


----------



## bremen

Enthalpy said:


> Hey fellow SLI hit us up with the suggestive Ne
> 
> INTP for above


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INTP maybe ?


----------



## Alana

It's very accurate


----------



## Rydori

EII

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I don't mean to be rude and I don't say it in an agressive way at all, but could you avoid participating right after me too repeatidly please? ^^ I already know your opinion as you were also the next person after me the last time and I don't think that's productive to repeat ourselves if there's nothing more to add.  Nothing against you, it's just that well, the thread would become like an infernal loop otherwise, lol. 

By the way, I could see INFP for you but it's quite hard to tell whether you use Ne or not, you're always so quiet. But from what I remember of what you said in another thread, I guess it seems correct.

Edit : Been ninja'd, sorry. @Enthalpy No objection, though I still couln't see any Se from you so uncertain.


----------



## Doccium

You're giving off a nostalgic feeling which makes me think of I*FP, however more prelevant in ISFP.


----------



## Rydori

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I don't mean to be rude and I don't say it in an agressive way at all, but could you avoid participating right after me too repeatidly please? ^^ I already know your opinion as you were also the next person after me the last time and I don't think that's productive to repeat ourselves if there's nothing more to add.  Nothing against you, it's just that well, the thread would become like an infernal loop otherwise, lol.
> 
> By the way, I could see INFP for you but it's quite hard to tell whether you use Ne or not, you're always so quiet. But from what I remember of what you said in another thread, I guess it seems correct.
> 
> Edit : Been ninja'd, sorry. @Enthalpy No objection, though I still couln't see any Se from you so uncertain.


I don't see why this would be a problem, the thread is made for games, and even if we all were to take it more seriously, the answers wouldn't vary since there's only like 5 constant posters on here anyways, only once in a blue moon will you actually get someone else who will give input, and chances are that person won't probably give a ratshit and won't analyse (why would they waste their time). So if anything, the regular posters here are the most important, and chances are @alanalicity will actually give the more accurate view since she'll see you posting more.


----------



## Darkbloom

^Agree
I don't see getting typed as the same type by the same person as mere repetition of the same thing, I see it as confirmation that even after learning more about me (or types in general)/giving my typing more thought their opinion is still the same


(Skip me)


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

> ^Agree
> I don't see getting typed as the same type by the same person as mere repetition of the same thing, I see it as confirmation that even after learning more about me (or types in general)/giving my typing more thought their opinion is still the same


Well, each one their own vision of if that's eventually a problem for them or not. I simply reacted because it was very frequent as my previous post from a couple hours sooner was typed exactly the same way. I mean, it seems obvious someone won't change his/her mind about my type without any given reason in a couple of hours, you know what I mean? I shouldn't even have to explain myself for personally asking something to someone else. It was not meant to be mean in any way, I was just expressing a personal preference. Everyone's free to respect it or not, but I don't see what's wrong in asking gently. I don't even see how that's anyone else's problem actually. *shrugs* 



Enthalpy said:


> I don't see why this would be a problem, the thread is made for games, and even if we all were to take it more seriously, the answers wouldn't vary since there's only like 5 constant posters on here anyways, only once in a blue moon will you actually get someone else who will give input, and chances are that person won't probably give a ratshit and won't analyse (why would they waste their time). So if anything, the regular posters here are the most important, and chances are @alanalicity will actually give the more accurate view since she'll see you posting more.


Yep, but the game is very repetitive if you always interact with the same people too frequently the same way continuously, don't you think? Well, I personally just don't see the point. I don't mind interacting with the same users, but what's the point if there's never any variation in the game? It wouldn't be very funny or neither would it give a very objective point of view depending on if that's taken more seriously, as people are always influenced by their own subjective bias. Anyway, it was just a simple personal request, nothing more.  
@Doccium Somehow you make me think of a high Ti user, and you also strike me as an high Ne user, does ENTP seem possible to you?


----------



## Rydori

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Well, each one their own vision of if that's eventually a problem for them or not. I simply reacted because it was very frequent as my previous post from a couple hours sooner was typed exactly the same way. I mean, it seems obvious someone won't change his/her mind about my type without any given reason in a couple of hours, you know what I mean? I shouldn't even have to explain myself for personally asking something to someone else. It was not meant to be mean in any way, I was just expressing a personal preference. Everyone's free to respect it or not, but I don't see what's wrong in asking gently. I don't even see how that's anyone else's problem actually. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but the game is very repetitive if you always interact with the same people too frequently the same way continuously, don't you think? Well, I personally just don't see the point. I don't mind interacting with the same users, but what's the point if there's never any variation in the game? It wouldn't be very funny or neither would it give a very objective point of view depending on if that's taken more seriously, as people are always influenced by their own subjective bias. Anyway, it was just a simple personal request, nothing more.
> @Doccium Somehow you make me think of a high Ti user, and you also strike me as an high Ne user, does ENTP seem possible to you?


I agree with the point in where giving accurate typing on here would be very unlikely with how vague youll know someone. As for the variety part, dont think its feasible with only like 5 regular posters and really nobody else, once in a blue moon youll get someone different, but otherwise the faces youll see here are the ones that are only going to be here. As for your type, Fi is certain


Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophi

Lol what a strange thread...so I just look at the picture and guess the type? um.. @*BitterSweet*Blonde looking over your profile, you seem to really like guessing people's type. Is it weird I skimmed your post topics? (IDK sorry)

Maralyn Monroe is pretty iconic...your Profile/Avatar is also very artsy...so I suppose you're an ISFP.

Also, since you all are typing on Profile Pic, I should mention this one isn't my favorite, but I'm just too lazy to change it since it seems to be a pain to get the right pixel amount. But I made the little cactus, and gave it to a friend. Cute, right? Usually my profile pic would probably be a cute anime girl or something...


----------



## Darkbloom

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Well, each one their own vision of if that's eventually a problem for them or not. I simply reacted because it was very frequent as my previous post from a couple hours sooner was typed exactly the same way. I mean, it seems obvious someone won't change his/her mind about my type without any given reason in a couple of hours, you know what I mean? I shouldn't even have to explain myself for personally asking something to someone else. It was not meant to be mean in any way, I was just expressing a personal preference. Everyone's free to respect it or not, but I don't see what's wrong in asking gently.*


Maybe you changed your avatar or smth, maybe she had a grand moment of enlightenment and felt like sharing only the results of it, I don't know lol and it doesn't really matter, people don't have to wait for a day for someone else to respond just to be able to participate in a game thread (a thread that's pretty pointless and repetitive no matter what and would be dead by now if everyone refrained from posting their repetitive opinions)
Someone new could appear and say yes or no without even knowing you just so that they could get typed or someone who knows you could randomly change up a letter just for the sake of variety, would that be better than posting the same thing?



Edit: no dont skip me, yes for the above from what I can tell


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

> Maybe you changed your avatar or smth, maybe she had a grand moment of enlightenment and felt like sharing only the results of it, I don't know lol and it doesn't really matter, people don't have to wait for a day for someone else to respond just to be able to participate in a game thread (a thread that's pretty pointless and repetitive no matter what and would be dead by now if everyone refrained from posting their repetitive opinions)
> Someone new could appear and say yes or no without even knowing you just so that they could get typed or someone who knows you could randomly change up a letter just for the sake of variety, would that be better than posting the same thing?


...Literally, nothing has changed. And no, people don't have to wait for a day and they don't because there are still more than 2 people using this thread. My personal request to Alana was actually to avoid this thread becoming even more pointless. It's a game thread but it's also useful for people who maybe would want to get various objective points of view. 
Someone appearing saying "yes" or "no" without any information would maybe not be better, but replying to someone you know who waits for something constructive with the only intent of getting typed isn't any better either. Anyway, I'm done explaining myself, what I shouldn't even have to do. If Alana disagrees, she can tell me, I won't mind. Because she'd actually be the person who's concerned. 

You're definitely Fe dom. 



Enthalpy said:


> I agree with the point in where giving accurate typing on here would be very unlikely with how vague youll know someone. As for the variety part, dont think its feasible with only like 5 regular posters and really nobody else, once in a blue moon youll get someone different, but otherwise the faces youll see here are the ones that are only going to be here. As for your type, Fi is certain


That's why what I personally do when I just typed someone is I wait for some other people to also type them and to see if I could observe anything new about them before I type them again, leaving an interval. I think that's the only way to keep some variety in this kind of thread where most participants are regular. But technically that's not impossible. ^^ 

SKIP ME


----------



## Convex

love how blondie over here is always starting shit, makes me laugh 

ariana gets esfj


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Convex said:


> love how blondie over here is always starting shit, makes me laugh


I swear I'm not intentionally a drama queen. :laughing: :') Just maybe too honest.

SKIP ME


----------



## Convex

infp who secretly loves what she's causing


----------



## Rydori

An insult to estps, basically some cucked fuck

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Convex

Enthalpy said:


> An insult to estps, basically some cucked fuck
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


you gotta type yourself as an estp if you want that to be correct


----------



## Doccium

Avatar checks out. Dom Se; ESTP seems to fit.



BitterSweet Blonde said:


> @Doccium Somehow you make me think of a high Ti user, and you also strike me as an high Ne user, does ENTP seem possible to you?


Entirely possible but not entirely sure. I'm not _that_ greedy so I take what is being given to me and have fun with my collection of typings.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP


----------



## Enoch

Yes.


----------



## Doccium

Wrong, completely wrong. IENSFTPJ Elder God walking among us peasants.


----------



## bucolic

xNFJ.


----------



## Doccium

E*FP, so ENFP is accepted.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INTP?


----------



## Rydori

yes


----------



## Convex

nah esfj's aren't usually meek nobody basement dwelling losers


----------



## bremen

>basketball avatar
are you trying to prove something, incorrect


----------



## Convex

Yeah, proves I like basketball

You trying to prove that you’re what I said in my previous post with yours?


----------



## Rydori

Convex said:


> Yeah, proves I like basketball
> 
> You trying to prove that you’re what I said in my previous post with yours?


Honestly dont know why youre even in this forum when nothing you say is serious, 95% of the stuff you say is garbagr and you add no contribution to anything but rather derail, it'll do everyone a favour if you leave and never come back here tbh, it would make the place better than your low IQ comments

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Convex

Enthalpy said:


> Honestly dont know why youre even in this forum when nothing you say is serious, 95% of the stuff you say is garbagr and you add no contribution to anything but rather derail, it'll do everyone a favour if you leave and never come back here tbh, it would make the place better than your low IQ comments
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


That’s ironic considering you went at me first, don’t bark if you can’t bite


----------



## Rydori

Convex said:


> That’s ironic considering you went at me first, don’t bark if you can’t bite


Yeah, the reason I went at you first before was because you literally were being a dickhead and derailing the convo from an argument that first of all, had nothing to do with you and secondly, the argument between the said two people was more of a misunderstanding. 

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Yes as an attempt to de-escalate the possibly emerging comment war.


----------



## Convex

Enthalpy said:


> Yeah, the reason I went at you first before was because you literally were being a dickhead and derailing the convo from an argument that first of all, had nothing to do with you and secondly, the argument between the said two people was more of a misunderstanding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


So you decided to come at me for something I did to someone else a couple months ago? And you think I’m the one derailing shit? Don’t blame me for not giving a fuck about you wetting your diaper when I insulted you back if you did the same thing you’re accusing me of


----------



## Doccium

Okay, I give up. This is like watching a street fight - just with less responsibility to step in.


----------



## Doccium

Today I - as an experiment - try to trust people for once so a big yeah yeah for you.


----------



## Meliodas

Doccium said:


> Today I - as an experiment - try to trust people for once so a big yeah yeah for you.


MBTI unknown, likely INFP. Sociotype most likely correct. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

You give me very xNTP-ish vibes, and you strike me slightly more as an introvert than an extravert.


----------



## Rydori

Ehh Fi dom sure, unsure about Ne or Se.


----------



## Enoch

I suppose.


----------



## Rydori

I suppose


----------



## Lunacik

Most accurate type I've seen so far.


----------



## Meliodas

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> You give me very xNTP-ish vibes, and you strike me slightly more as an introvert than an extravert.


I'm an introvert until you get me alone 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Inside Job said:


> I'm an introvert until you get me alone
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Because you prefer one-on-one conversations? INTP it is then.


----------



## noname3788

I get some Ne vibes, but could be anything. "Unknown" fits quite well


----------



## Doccium

Don't know you well enough to make an evaluation. However, as you used "", which is akin to having actual feelings, it is very likely that you are, in fact, a feeler, as thinkers do not dwell in the realm of emotions which is a scientifically accurate fact.


----------



## Lunacik

You're listed as unknown and I haven't seen you around much in the forums. I'll take a guess. INFJ fits with the Enneagram tritype and EII, I guess...?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I'd say yes, the Ti is strong in you.


----------



## Rydori

infp


----------



## bucolic

IxFP


----------



## Libra Sun

I looked through some of your posts, as I haven't seen you on the forum much, and to me, you seem like an ENTP. I see more Ti and Fe, than Fi and Te.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNFP seems about right as well as E9.


----------



## Doccium

Probably maybe.


----------



## Darkbloom

NP probably, both ENFP and ENTP feel off-ish so gonna say INxP. Maybe INTP, mostly because I don't have a clue what to look for when it comes to evaluating people's Ti so I just say it could potentially be correct and give myself the benefit of the doubt :saturn:


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Doccium

I surely hope so.


----------



## Max

The Rabidly Fabulous Pink Squirrel Society Says “YAAAASSSS!!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Max said:


> The Rabidly Fabulous Pink Squirrel Society Says “YAAAASSSS!!”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In your case as well. And who am I to question them?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Definitely a high Ne type...But which one? Maybe some day we'll know... *looks pensively at the deep blue starry sky*


----------



## brightflashes

You definitely seem to be typed correctly.


----------



## noname3788

too friendly to be INTJ... just kidding. Type fits well.


----------



## Doccium

Too many numbers in his name to be a feeler... Just kidding, I don't have a clue. But that's what both of us can agree on.


----------



## bucolic

xNFJ


----------



## Rydori

no


----------



## Doccium

Mayhaps


----------



## Rydori

Doccium said:


> Mayhaps


What the darn-diddly-doodily did you just say about me, you little witcharooney? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class at Springfield Bible College, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret mission trips in Capital City, and I have over 300 confirmed baptisms. I am trained in the Old Testament and I’m the top converter in the entire church mission group. You are nothing to me but just another heathen. I will cast your sins out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before in heaven, mark my diddily-iddilly words. You think you can get away with saying that blasphemy to me over the internet? Think again, friendarino. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of evangelists across Springfield and your IP is being traced by God right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggorino. The storm that wipes out the diddily little thing you call your life of sin. You’re going to Church, kiddily-widdily. Jesus can be anywhere, anytime, and he can turn you to the Gospel in over infinity ways, and that’s just with his bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in preaching to nonbelievers, but I have access to the entire dang-diddily Bible collection of the Springfield Bible College and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your sins away off the face of the continent, you diddily-doo satan-worshipper. If yonly you could have known what holy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you from the Heavens, maybe you would have held your darn-diddily-fundgearoo tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re clean of all your sins, you widdillo-skiddily neighborino. I will sing hymns of praise all over you and you will drown in the love of Christ. You’re farn-foodily-flank-fiddily reborn, kiddo-diddily.


----------



## Doccium

Yes, because who am I to question God's decision to make them an INFP?


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

Too set-in-stone opinion to be a Ne dom. Very extremely clear *STJ imho.


----------



## Convex

isfj


----------



## Doccium

INTJ


----------



## Convex

huh that's weird, thought i just typed you

isfj


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Doccium

ESFJ popstar


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

No.

But also yes.


----------



## Rydori

NEET


----------



## Doccium

Deus vult


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Known


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

YODA


----------



## Doccium

Yes. Something similar took place in California in the 70s


----------



## Rydori

ARSE

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> YODA


yoda


----------



## alexhales

Yes.


----------



## Doccium

My mum said yes


----------



## SasK63

Edit: Originally this post was written for alexhales. Geez thanks Doccium :dry:.

So I have no idea what all of this yoda stuff is about but I'll hope you'll clue me in my friends .

Spoiler alert!: This is my opinion and I make mistakes myself 

1) From your posts on "How did you know you were a Fi dom?" you write that (Direct quote): "I agree, I also want to follow my heart, but not if it causes me to do something wrong, morally or otherwise" (End quote). This is a strong indicator of Fi. 

2) From your posts on "Write 5 things about yourself and type the person above" you mentioned some facts about yourself:

2.1) You are shy and introverted -> First dominant function must be I.

2.2) You say you are very creative (Direct quote): "I’m very creative. My hobbies are drawing, painting, reading, writing, singing, psychology, learning more about things I’m interested in". (End quote) -> Some of the most creative types are: INFP, ENFP, ENTP, ISFP, INFJ, INTJ, ESFP.

We can get rid of the extroverts because of 2.1) leaving: INFP, ISFP, INFJ and INTJ. Inserting the conclusion in 1) INFJ goes away, because they use Fe. 

2.3) You mention your organisations skills (direct quote): "Try as I might, there’s almost always something which prevents me from being fully organised and having everything under control, and even if I do manage to be organised, maintaining this is a real struggle for me." (End quote). Although P users certainly can be organized this is indicator for P rather than J. This leaves us with: INFP, ISFP

2.4) Lastly you mention your stance on conflicts (direct quote): "I don’t like conflict. It makes me jittery and nervous. Although I recognise the need for it sometimes For example, in order to set boundaries, I force myself to confront someone. I tell myself that this is for my own good. But I don’t like it at all and would love to avoid it whenever possible." (End quote). 

It's interesting to me that in in post where you mention facts about yourself you decided to use this as your last point, which is actually an Indicator for INFP. ISFP can certainly experience similiar things but not to that extend generally. 

In conclusion I think INFP with a developed Te seems quite accurate for you. Me as a INFP myself can certainly agree with many things you mentioned.


----------



## Doccium

There are very extremely strong indicators that you might be an INFP, though as I am in fact too lazy to search for actual proof, I'm just gonna say yes.



SasK63 said:


> Edit: Originally this post was written for alexhales. Geez thanks Doccium :dry:.


Always to your service.


----------



## Rydori

Yes

Im actually going to neck myself its doccium posting after me

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyFollman

gaklfdsghkdkgkdfm nmkgkrfdrhgdfsahnedhsd dhs


----------



## Doccium

ROFLMAO



Enthalpy said:


> Yes
> 
> Im actually going to neck myself its doccium posting after me
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Got your neck, don't worry.


----------



## Max

Doccium said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Got your neck, don't worry.


Cvbc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra Sun

Yes


----------



## Max

Gabrielle Hope said:


> Yes


Prolly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

xSTP for sure, but I can't say what is dominant between Ti and Se, maybe Se.


----------



## Rydori

Isfp

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

And here

we

go -

Yes


----------



## Enoch

ISTP.


----------



## Alana

Yes


----------



## Convex

Casus Belli said:


> Basically the F's have something naive and exciting by definition, it's the feminine. I do not even pay attention to the sex on internet. Because it does not really appear. It is only after precision that I realize. (Se inf)


true words, tesla

yes for tabasco sauce


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I don't know how you could appear as an ESTJ to some people, you seem pretty Se-Ti to me, so yes.


----------



## Casus Belli

Yes, Mrs




Enoch said:


> ISTP.


An opinion from an ESTJ or INFP, or ENFP, or... Ok I say for you: it's the last.


----------



## Convex

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I don't know how you could appear as an ESTJ to some people, you seem pretty Se-Ti to me, so yes.


you mean from tiger tweengrass? when someone upsets her she mistypes them on purpose

you're an fi-dom, i couldn't say which without knowing more about you


----------



## Casus Belli

Accurate



Convex said:


> true words, tesla


I prefer Sun Tzu then Miyamoto Musashi.


----------



## Convex

Casus Belli said:


> Accurate
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Sun Tzu then Miyamoto Musashi.


do nothing which is of no use

and yes, accurate


----------



## Rydori

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> So you went from ISFJ to ESFJ to ESTJ to ISTJ to ESFJ to ISTP to ESTJ to INFP and you could be anything at this point too, lol.
> But personally I see you more as a thinker, so ESTJ, ISTJ or ISTP.


Bucolic is not as majestic and magnificant as me so I get the exception.

Yes to above

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

I really don't see INFp. ISxx.


----------



## Queen Talia

I agree, maybe ISFP


----------



## Casus Belli

Indeed, the Lannister coat of arms seems more connected to your nickname sister.


----------



## bucolic

INFJ


----------



## Queen Talia

XNFP


----------



## Casus Belli

bucolic said:


> INFJ



So cute. But _Otter_ would be more accurate for you. Now I have to do, insignificant creature.


----------



## Queen Talia

Casus Belli said:


> Indeed, the Lannister coat of arms seems more connected to your nickname sister.


Don't get too comfortable. It is subject to change back at any time - I like to remain unpredictable. My type is far from settled.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

At this point, I see you as an ENTJP, lol. Don't ask me how that's possible.


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> At this point, I see you as an ENTJP, lol. Don't ask me how that's possible.


Well I mean, according to socionics both types have 4D (very strong) Te and Ne soo it makes sense as to why I could fit both.


----------



## Rydori

LIE

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

Seriously though. ISTJ.


----------



## bucolic

Could be INFP since you elaborate in your writing a bit more, expanding etc.


----------



## Casus Belli

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Lol, definitely INTJ and not INFJ.


The important thing is to be precise. And you are.


----------



## bucolic

I stick to guns. Rootin' Tootin' INFJ.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

No. INTP.


----------



## bucolic

Do INFJs worship their archipelago of facts? Regardless, you are INFj. Empathy can be twisted and dark, so as to mirror the "knuckle-dragging" nature of the INTj. 

Have you been baptized? Based on my vaguely unethical research, many INFJs have been baptized. Most of them against their will.


----------



## Casus Belli

bucolic said:


> Do INFJs worship their archipelago of facts? Regardless, you are INFj. Empathy can be twisted and dark, so as to mirror the "knuckle-dragging" nature of the INTj.
> 
> Have you been baptized? Based on my vaguely unethical research, many INFJs have been baptized. Most of them against their will.



There is nothing dark in the wild, except maybe for a feeler. I have never been baptized, I do not believe in god, only science and facts. For the rest, you tell things about INFJ that are not based on observations validated by metrics. And from a personal point of view, it's bullshit.

As you finally start stammering your choice. Let's be clear. Empathy is not linked to (F). Anyone can be manipulative, everyone can have empathy according to his personal disorder-neurosis or just human needs. It's just a question of preference and level of use depending on the situation. An INFJ generally behaves the same way with everyone in all situation, it's not a conscious manipulation, it's a natural interest. The INTJs are well represented in the field of psychology, pedopsychiatry and neuropsychiatry or Justice. Which requires a minimum of empathy. Maybe more than you have as ENFP. Just as feeling emotions does not mean (F)

It's obvious that your choice is upset because you do not like the definition I give to feeling or the way I adress my posts to you. It is not a rational choice. You felt humiliated.

Then, to cut short, I was typed by a qualified psychologist during my time in private security society. An other TJ environnemnt . That is to say after the test, and after interview. While you are visibly not qualified, you will remain in your "world of certainties", because basically you do not listen the reason. You are disconnected and you can not determine your limits until fatality. As lot of NFPs.


----------



## Rydori

Intj

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

Ofc forgot. Patch 0.1 : enthalpy is a trap ESTJ 



Casus Belli said:


> There is nothing dark in the wild, except maybe for a feeler. I have never been baptized, I do not believe in god, only science and facts. For the rest, you tell things about INFJ that are not based on observations validated by metrics. And from a personal point of view, it's bullshit.
> 
> As you finally start stammering your choice. Let's be clear. Empathy is not linked to (F). Anyone can be manipulative, everyone can have empathy according to his personal disorder-neurosis or just human needs. It's just a question of preference and level of use depending on the situation. An INFJ generally behaves the same way with everyone in all situation, it's not a conscious manipulation, it's a natural interest. The INTJs are well represented in the field of psychology, pedopsychiatry and neuropsychiatry or Justice. Which requires a minimum of empathy. Maybe more than you have as ENFP. Just as feeling emotions does not mean (F)
> 
> It's obvious that your choice is upset because you do not like the definition I give to feeling or the way I adress my posts to you. It is not a rational choice. You felt humiliated.
> 
> Then, to cut short, I was typed by a qualified psychologist during my time in private security society. An other TJ environnemnt . That is to say after the test, and after interview. While you are visibly not qualified, you will remain in your "world of certainties", because basically you do not listen the reason. You are disconnected and you can not determine your limits until fatality. As lot of NFPs.


Good argument man but this is not an interview. He didn't look to be hired by you to impress you. 

No idea about his type, doesnt concern me really but you come off as trying too hard to show you only accept facts and be accepted as whatever you type as. 

If I'm wrong you are free to correct me though. I may just have a strong bias against typology communities and their excessive interest to type as something that is considered to be cool. 

Ps: if there is some personal history here consider me ignorant and uninterested


----------



## Casus Belli

SirCanSir said:


> Good argument man but this is not an interview. He didn't look to be hired by you to impress you.


I know it's not the good word. But Im not native, so a "meet" maybe... 



> No idea about his type, doesnt concern me really but you come off as trying too hard to show you only accept facts and be accepted as whatever you type as.


And it's a fact, he says himself he is ENFP...


----------



## bucolic

Casus Belli said:


> There is nothing dark in the wild, except maybe for a feeler. I have never been baptized, I do not believe in god, only science and facts. For the rest, you tell things about INFJ that are not based on observations validated by metrics. And from a personal point of view, it's bullshit.
> 
> As you finally start stammering your choice. Let's be clear. Empathy is not linked to (F). Anyone can be manipulative, everyone can have empathy according to his personal disorder-neurosis or just human needs. It's just a question of preference and level of use depending on the situation. An INFJ generally behaves the same way with everyone in all situation, it's not a conscious manipulation, it's a natural interest. The INTJs are well represented in the field of psychology, pedopsychiatry and neuropsychiatry or Justice. Which requires a minimum of empathy. Maybe more than you have as ENFP. Just as feeling emotions does not mean (F)
> 
> It's obvious that your choice is upset because you do not like the definition I give to feeling or the way I adress my posts to you. It is not a rational choice. You felt humiliated.
> 
> Then, to cut short, I was typed by a qualified psychologist during my time in private security society. An other TJ environnemnt . That is to say after the test, and after interview. While you are visibly not qualified, you will remain in your "world of certainties", because basically you do not listen the reason. You are disconnected and you can not determine your limits until fatality. As lot of NFPs.


All this is wrong. So many red marks I could place in the post so I wonder if you passed basic math. 

I buried my military background grandfather when I was ten (he was known as "baby hitler")--so it's how I know this pathetic addled writing is essentially content-less. Shovel mouths aren't intimidating. Also, many INTJs also radiate a delusional level of self-confidence. The shadow of centipede man isn't genius. Was Hitler a genius? Stalin? They became effete and their brains swam in dopamine at the end. 

You fancy yourself baby hitler, so it's the with utmost apathy I can say you are INFJ without a doubt in the mind. Continue, then. Impress me. As of now, no. You are an alabaster limbed babe that chooses to trod on broken fields.


----------



## Casus Belli

bucolic said:


> All this is wrong. So many red marks I could place in the post so I wonder if you passed basic math.
> 
> I buried my military background grandfather when I was ten (he was known as "baby hitler")--so it's how I know this pathetic addled writing is essentially content-less. Shovel mouths aren't intimidating. Also, many INTJs also radiate a delusional level of self-confidence. The shadow of centipede man isn't genius. Was Hitler a genius? Stalin? They became effete and their brains swam in dopamine at the end.
> 
> You fancy yourself baby hitler, so it's the with utmost apathy I can say you are INFJ without a doubt in the mind. Continue, then. Impress me. As of now, no. You are an alabaster limbed babe that chooses to trod on broken fields.


Ok, I understand better you wrote little. You are completely neurotic :laughing: (at least). A high level of hysteria, that's very feminine. It was because of this I can not imagine you as a man ...


----------



## bucolic

INFj one-eyed Hitler. No doubt. 

There have been many effete military men throughout history. You aspire to them.

At the very least, you should kneel.


----------



## Casus Belli

bucolic said:


> At the very least, you should kneel.




Like you with babyhitler?:wink:


----------



## Rydori

gtfo you tryhard nerds and go in DMs or something.


----------



## Casus Belli

INFP? Why not...

His brain is impregnated by neuroleptics, his nerves are protected despite adverse effects. :laughing:


----------



## bucolic

INFJ corpse eater.


----------



## bucolic

The asylum has a big hole through it, apparently. Go with God or Freud.


----------



## Casus Belli

When bucolic does not take his medication, he sees others a bit differently that common people, don't judge him:












:laughing:


----------



## bucolic

You are program? IF THEN ELSE? How many responses you have?


----------



## Doccium

Yes as an attempt to bring peace back to this thread


----------



## Rydori

Doccium said:


> Yes as an attempt to bring peace back to this thread


Yes, so we dont get retards like casus and bucolic who try to appear intellectual by using complex synonyms for basic words.

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

Enthalpy said:


> Yes, so we dont get retards like casus and bucolic who try to appear intellectual by using complex synonyms for basic words.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Go back to Futurama (ISFx for the record).

Also: we can call people retarded and get by with it? It would've made things much simpler from my end. Retarded kleptomaniac casus has a certain ring to it.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Wow, I was about to go get some popcorn but it looks like the drama calmed down. 
@bucolic ENxP seems to fit you.


----------



## Queen Talia

I mean you know my opinion. HOWEVER, I will say that for you (and anyone else in this forum) the chances are we don't know each other irl, so we could definitely be projecting differently online than how we do irl. Just some food for thought for the type police out there.


----------



## Doccium

More inclined to say a Fi user based off of vibes, so not *NFJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xNxJ seems reasonable.. -> Tiger Greengrass.

Doccium, you know my answer


----------



## Rydori

Sure

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen Talia

Previous 3:
xNxP
Yes
ISFP


----------



## Rydori

entj


----------



## Queen Talia

Could see it more than INFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTJ I think


----------



## Queen Talia

INFP fits, that PFP would almost fit the "goth ISFP" if it wasn't so cartoon-ish


----------



## WarmMachines

I don't know why, but I sense ENFP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I've got an ExFJ vibe from you, but I can't say anything for sure as I haven't read anything else from you yet.


----------



## bucolic

I'm gonna say InFP for now.


----------



## Queen Talia

WarmMachines said:


> I don't know why, but I sense ENFP.


So I've done the other 2 above me so I'll weigh in on you. 
You're read of me here - very far off the mark. 
You're likely an ExFx of some kind


----------



## bucolic

I would agree with ENFP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

It's possible and I can see it. If not, xNFJ seems like a possibility too.


----------



## bucolic

Froody Blue Gem said:


> It's possible and I can see it. If not, xNFJ seems like a possibility too.


xNFJ? Expand plz.

As for Froody Blue Gem, not sure about INTP vs INFJ for you, since b/c of Ti-Fe, they can present similarly. But INTP definitely works.


----------



## Queen Talia

bucolic said:


> I would agree with ENFP.


This has to be a joke, like you two have to be pranking me. The only other option is that you both don't know the theory well enough - and if that is the case, come back later.


----------



## bucolic

tiger greengrass said:


> This has to be a joke, like you two have to be pranking me. The only other option is that you both don't know the theory well enough - and if that is the case, come back later.


Sorry, didn't mean to offend. I can go back to ENxP if you like.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

bucolic said:


> xNFJ? Expand plz.
> 
> As for Froody Blue Gem, not sure about INTP vs INFJ for you, since b/c of Ti-Fe, they can present similarly. But INTP definitely works.


With the way that you observe people in the thread, I do understand that xNFJ and xNFP are shadows of each other, functionwise, at least ENFP and INFJ. The possible overlap with the extroverted functions fe and ne. N dichotomy makes sense with that.

I do know that fe and ne may make connections, both can be people-oriented in their own right, but fe prominently so and I do indeed see you as being idea oriented. While one dichotomy letter off, the two functions are pretty different. 

With the branching out, observing, and style of posting, maybe a touch of humor, I see fe/ti as a possibility. But ne also branches out so ne + fi could make senses too.


----------



## Queen Talia

bucolic said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend. I can go back to ENxP if you like.


Oh I'm not offended, more like baffled. Like the reason I have my type as xNxJ in my sig is as follows:
I'm currently working on something that if it goes as intended, I will have a definite answer for my type by 31st December. To do this, I am researching 6 types fully in depth, and to do this I ruled out the ones that were impossible to give myself that reasonable number. Spoiler alert ENFP didn't make the top 6. If you're curious the types that ended up not being ruled out are (INFJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ESTP). 4 of these are NJ types so I threw that in my sig as a placeholder until the end of this research.


----------



## bucolic

Froody Blue Gem said:


> With the way that you observe people in the thread, I do understand that xNFJ and xNFP are shadows of each other, functionwise, at least ENFP and INFJ. The possible overlap with the extroverted functions fe and ne. N dichotomy makes sense with that.
> 
> I do know that fe and ne may make connections, both can be people-oriented in their own right, but fe prominently so and I do indeed see you as being idea oriented. While one dichotomy letter off, the two functions are pretty different.
> 
> With the branching out, observing, and style of posting, maybe a touch of humor, I see fe/ti as a possibility. But ne also branches out so ne + fi could make senses too.


I've considered being an INFJ corpse eater. Not your typical INFJ, mind you. You are right. I do view myself as idea oriented primarily, but people oriented secondarily. I like using humor to see through people. 



tiger greengrass said:


> Oh I'm not offended, more like baffled. Like the reason I have my type as xNxJ in my sig is as follows:
> I'm currently working on something that if it goes as intended, I will have a definite answer for my type by 31st December. To do this, I am researching 6 types fully in depth, and to do this I ruled out the ones that were impossible to give myself that reasonable number. Spoiler alert ENFP didn't make the top 6. If you're curious the types that ended up not being ruled out are (INFJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ESTP). 4 of these are NJ types so I threw that in my sig as a placeholder until the end of this research.


Good luck with the typing. You did seem a bit offended, but is okay. Most people become somewhat prickly when it comes to their self-perception. As a possible INFJ corpse eater, I def sympathize.


----------



## Queen Talia

bucolic said:


> I've considered being an INFJ corpse eater. Not your typical INFJ, mind you. You are right. I do view myself as idea oriented primarily, but people oriented secondarily. I like using humor to see through people.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the typing. You did seem a bit offended, but is okay. Most people become somewhat prickly when it comes to their self-perception. As a possible INFJ corpse eater, I def sympathize.


Thanks, I mean yeah I know from just browsing these forums how prickly some can be. Considering sharing the document for this project on here but idk if it's necessary ahah.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

From an MBTI point of view (not Socionics), ENTJ would make sense, ENTP too but I gotta learn more to be sure of my affirmations.


----------



## ReliK

@tiger greengrass 

ENTP.


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> From an MBTI point of view (not Socionics), ENTJ would make sense, ENTP too but I gotta learn more to be sure of my affirmations.


Wouldn't it make more sense for you to say INTJ/ENTP as those are more similar to each other than ENTJ/ENTP?


----------



## bucolic

ENxP for now. Beyond that I cannot say.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

tiger greengrass said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense for you to say INTJ/ENTP as those are more similar to each other than ENTJ/ENTP?


MBTI wise, not especially I think Socionics wise, I don't know. But I got a more extroverted vibe from you so that's why. ^^


----------



## bucolic

Infp


----------



## Rydori

enfp makes sense at this point.


----------



## bucolic

Weren't you INFP? You don't seem like an ISTJ at all.


----------



## Rydori

bucolic said:


> Weren't you INFP? You don't seem like an ISTJ at all.


trolled around tbh (which I do here since the whole thing is a joke thread anyways).


----------



## Queen Talia

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> tiger greengrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense for you to say INTJ/ENTP as those are more similar to each other than ENTJ/ENTP?[/QU
> MBTI wise, not especially I think Socionics wise, I don't know. ����*♀ But I got a more extroverted vibe. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I meant in terms of functions MBTI wise, ENTP is more similar to INTJ (Nx Tx rather than Tx Nx)than it is ENTJ. Honestly though, I'm not actually that extroverted, although I see how I could come across that way due to self confidence.
Click to expand...


----------



## bucolic

Enthalpy said:


> trolled around tbh (which I do here since the whole thing is a joke thread anyways).


"The worst jokes are the ones people take seriously."--Mark Twain. 

If INFP was troll type, and ISTJ was your actual perceived type, I'm not seeing it. But maybe.


----------



## Rydori

bucolic said:


> "The worst jokes are the ones people take seriously."--Mark Twain.
> 
> If INFP was troll type, and ISTJ was your actual perceived type, I'm not seeing it. But maybe.


It would make sense not to, I barely expect anyone to really make out someones type truly by just straight out 'vibes', usually you'll need some detailed information about someone and how they view things personally.


----------



## Queen Talia

Enthalpy said:


> It would make sense not to, I barely expect anyone to really make out someones type truly by just straight out 'vibes', usually you'll need some detailed information about someone and how they view things personally.


Well this is personalitycafe, where people try and make themselves feel better by saying that others couldn't possibly be a type they can't see them as.


----------



## bucolic

Enthalpy said:


> It would make sense not to, I barely expect anyone to really make out someones type truly by just straight out 'vibes', usually you'll need some detailed information about someone and how they view things personally.


That's true, and everyone's understanding of the theory is a bit different.


----------



## Queen Talia

bucolic said:


> That's true, and everyone's understanding of the theory is a bit different.


Well, that mixed in with what I said and it's a recipe for... whatever this is lol.


----------



## bucolic

xSFx


----------



## Rydori

Enfp imo

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bucolic

Going with INFP for now.


----------



## BroNerd

Yep you’re an ENTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP works, and I could see the so/sx working well with the tritype + MBTI. 

Being an NP type seems pretty solid. There is a sense of being focussed on the possibilities and ideas. 

I can see the basic motivation of the fixes based on posts/general vibe, competency triad with 9 in the mix and ne works well too. With being to look at multiple angles/possibilities.


----------



## Queen Talia

Weren't you an INFP? Se PoLR either way.

oh also my most likely type on each axis, imo, just in case anyone is wondering due to my "Unknown" label: 
Ne/Si - ENTP
Se/Ni - xNTJ
Ti/Fe - ENTP
Te/Fi - xNTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

tiger greengrass said:


> Weren't you an INFP? Se PoLR either way.
> 
> oh also my most likely type on each axis, imo, just in case anyone is wondering due to my "Unknown" label:
> Ne/Si - ENTP
> Se/Ni - xNTJ
> Ti/Fe - ENTP
> Te/Fi - xNTJ



I typed as INFJ before in MBTI before + EII in socio. Was typed as INFJ for a while. I am iffy on the INFJ typing for myself for various reasons and it's such an easy mistype. E9 and social instinct can resemble high fe. Still relate a lot to the se PoLR more than some of the other options I've considered.

For you, I can potentially see ENTJ/ENTX. Leaning more toward ENTJ. High te would make sense.


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Queen Talia

Seems accurate. If you want an alternative maybe ISFJ (?) but INFP seems like a good fit based on the posts I have seen from you.


----------



## earth2mondo

What am I? :smug:


----------



## Convex

unselfaware


----------



## earth2mondo

Convex said:


> unselfaware


facts


----------



## Queen Talia

earth2mondo said:


> facts


going by that pfp, INTP tryna act cool lol.


----------



## Queen Talia

Yes typed correctly


----------



## Sybow

Going with your last type, ENTP, I think it fits you well.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFP seems correct.


----------



## Queen Talia

Sybow - ISFP
Bitter - ENFP


----------



## Bunniculla

The way you talk reminds me of somebody else on these forums. I’ll guess ENTJ based on that.


----------



## Queen Talia

Very Si way of doing it - ISTJ correct.
However, it is also a very flawed way of doing it - doesn't account for the person you have a memory of being mistyped and/or assumes because 2 people are similar they must be the same type.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Unknown is already correct because we never know.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

No objection, as I can see you as a Fi-Te user with a sensing preference from what I've read in your posts.


----------



## Queen Talia

Yes
No


----------



## Charus

Hey, I know it sounds personal, but I believe you are ENTP. I used to believe I was an INTJ too, but it was actualy me being on my shadow, at the end I am an ENTP.

I want to say the same thing to you, I believe you are ENTP, dont go the same path I did.


----------



## Queen Talia

NeutroN 201x said:


> Hey, I know it sounds personal, but I believe you are ENTP. I used to believe I was an INTJ too, but it was actualy me being on my shadow, at the end I am an ENTP.
> 
> I want to say the same thing to you, I believe you are ENTP, dont go the same path I did.


I used to believe I was ENTP, but it was actually me being on my shadow.


----------



## Queen Talia

@NeutroN 201x

Don't let this make you think I've ruled out ENTP as a possibility though - the research thing I'm doing does include ENTP in the top 6 types and that is still ongoing until the end of 2019, then my absolute final decision will be made. If you missed it, the 6 types are: INFJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ESTP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I would tend to say a high Ni user (at least in MBTI), I personally would tend to see you more as a thinker but I don't know you in real life so it's hard to say. In my opinion, for now, I'd say most probably ENTJ or INTJ.


----------



## Queen Talia

Well I've told you my opinion countless times, so what I will say is nice song lyrics in the signature and it actually would seem to fit FiSe (ISFP).


----------



## Rydori

Unsure tbh.

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunniculla

Rydori said:


> Unsure tbh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Well, I stalked a tiny bit and after reading this thread: https://www.personalitycafe.com/wha...92573-1w9-6w5-6w7-prehaps-something-else.html

I think you use both Te and Fi. I didn't see much Si, but that's not uncommon since it's the internet and not knowing you personally. Plus the questionnaire was not testing for Si or Ni, so there's that. You sound very goal oriented, a perfectionist, hard on yourself if you fail but also proud when you succeed after putting in hard work. You mentioned you really hate being a hypocrite and wish to apply the same standards to yourself as you would like to see in others. ISFJ doesn't fit, they don't tend to think like that...they're much more adaptable "Fe" of course. This is a case of rigid Fi. That does sound like ISTJ.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

I am unsure as well


----------



## Charus

tiger greengrass said:


> @NeutroN 201x
> 
> Don't let this make you think I've ruled out ENTP as a possibility though - the research thing I'm doing does include ENTP in the top 6 types and that is still ongoing until the end of 2019, then my absolute final decision will be made. If you missed it, the 6 types are: INFJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ESTP.


It's ok, that's up to you.


(Skip)


----------



## Queen Talia

I know you said skip, but I'll go ahead and say yeah you're typed correctly


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Yea sure, why not?


----------



## Queen Talia

You could be, haven't really seen much of you to judge though


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

It's a yes, either ESTP or ESFP imo, very apparent Se. 

edit: Ninja'd, that was for BenevolentBitterBleeding, sorry. ^^


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

I guessed ExFP, and I think ISFP is accurate enough so yes.


----------



## Rydori

Entj 5w4 or 8w9 would be the thought, Usually correctly typed entjs are basically intjs that actually pursue straight away.

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## contradictionary

what is this thread... xstj?


----------



## Queen Talia

ISTJ


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Your profile says intj, entp 

Hmmm usually only one letter is off if its a NT type not two letters

i am doubtful i am intj, probably my 2013 humanmetrics test result was a mistype ? i am probably actually a feeler type, since im bad at technology, and college level math










Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk. Really bad at technology and science


----------



## Enoch

INTJ.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Rydori

saintsophia124 said:


> Your profile says intj, entp
> 
> Hmmm usually only one letter is off if its a NT type not two letters
> 
> i am doubtful i am intj, probably my 2013 humanmetrics test result was a mistype ? i am probably actually a feeler type, since im bad at technology, and college level math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk. Really bad at technology and science


Being bad at certain subjects has nothing to do with your tyoe, please read actual sources and not those rubbish personalityjunkies one that have abysmal descriptions.

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISTJ fits for you. 

INFP for Alana.


----------



## Queen Talia

saintsophia124 said:


> Your profile says intj, entp
> 
> Hmmm usually only one letter is off if its a NT type not two letters
> 
> i am doubtful i am intj, probably my 2013 humanmetrics test result was a mistype ? i am probably actually a feeler type, since im bad at technology, and college level math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk. Really bad at technology and science


do you even cognitive functions?


----------



## Rydori

SKIP ME


Im curious to see how you guys actually come up with the types results of the person above, do yous just look forva few secs and just decide yep? Cause I aint for sure not wasting time looking at some randos profile to figure out their type so I just say whatever and yes for the most part

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Rydori said:


> SKIP ME
> 
> 
> Im curious to see how you guys actually come up with the types results of the person above, do yous just look forva few secs and just decide yep? Cause I aint for sure not wasting time looking at some randos profile to figure out their type so I just say whatever and yes for the most part
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


You could make a user account in personality-database.com then make a post for others to vote your type. 

Then maybe you realize you're not Isabel Myers Briggs type. Obviously the idea of "others typing you" was meant to coexist with your test results, like if you got X, very rare for the long 200 question official test

Sent from my Z559DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen Talia

ISTJ?


----------



## Queen Talia

I've never seen this thread so dead. Pity.


----------



## Charus

Yes, I still believe you are ENTP :wink:


----------



## Queen Talia

NeutroN 201x said:


> Yes, I still believe you are ENTP :wink:


Ooh how fun, you speaking in MBTI as opposed to socionics I assume?


----------



## Charus

tiger greengrass said:


> Ooh how fun, you speaking in MBTI as opposed to socionics I assume?


No, MBTI


----------



## Queen Talia

NeutroN 201x said:


> No, MBTI


Technically that should be a yes as I was asking if you were speaking in MBTI.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

unknown...hmmm

Although, I do like your avvy...reminds me of this


----------



## Electra

Yes I think so. :happy:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yup.


----------



## Queen Talia

haha no get rekt lol


----------



## WarmMachines

tiger greengrass said:


> haha no get rekt lol


Unknown seems ok.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISFP seems correct, or possibly INFP. For the second variant, I would guess sp.


----------



## bucolic

INTP/INFJ--really could go either way.


----------



## Charus

I'm not sure, but I get more introverted vibes, maybe It's just me, so I think ENTJ might be correct


----------



## Crowbo

Might be correct for Jimmy Neutron. Could see INTP as well.


----------



## Convex

Hey hey hey I used that nickname first :laughing:

but ye entp


----------



## contradictionary

daleks_exterminate said:


> Which type of feeler? According to Jung there's a massive difference between an isfp and an infj. Everyone uses thinking and feeling, it depends on what kind and in what order. Saying "a feeler" or "a thinker" doesn't mean anything on its own. So which type?
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this hypothesis before. I'm curious where you read that blood transfusions change personality. It's a fascinating concept, can you link me?
> 
> 
> 
> Good one? Do you think that was some kind of menstrual joke or something? He literally means I've had 2 liters of blood transfused and he genuinely believes it changed my personality. He's said so before. You sure you're not an enfj?


Men strual, only men can have those. LOL.

Nope, there is no evidence on medical science yet. The best thing that could come up is perceived measurement from potential recipients

https://www.princeton.edu/news/2013...e-wary-organ-blood-donations-depending-source

But i did saw my late father changed after his major operation years ago. It took quite a while to realize it though. And the possible answer (i.e: blood transfusion) could come up only after he deceased.

So, it could only be you and your closest people can feel it. Beware of the confirmation bias, still. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Rydori said:


> You failed the mbti test and therefore do not a type
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Ask your momma what my type is  

Also person above me obviously intj.


----------



## Pifanjr

Yes

Although I'm not going to specify by whom.

(It's her. Definitely ENTP.)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

You? Say you're not going to say by whom (and then do precisely that?)

How very intp of you. :wink:

...stalker. (you're not my real mom.)


----------



## Pifanjr

daleks_exterminate said:


> You? Say you're not going to say by whom (and then do precisely that?
> 
> How very intp of you. :wink:
> 
> ...stalker. you're not my real mom.


Honestly, it would not be that surprising if you thought I was just a stalker all this time and you married me out of some strange sense of humour. It wouldn't be the first time you stalked a stalker.

I think it's working out really well for both of us though.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Your Pi is on fire. Also INTP


----------



## Queen Talia

aww I miss the hot guy pfp. ISFP fits.


----------



## StinkyBambi

yeah think so


----------



## Rydori

weren't you INFP?


----------



## Ecchi

If they say so. I haven't seen studied them.


----------



## Queen Talia

titty pics in sig, ESTP checks out.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Rydori said:


> weren't you INFP?


No I was never INFP.
If, in the past, I was stated to be an INFP then I was severly mistyped.


----------



## Queen Talia

StinkyBambi said:


> No I was never INFP.
> If, in the past, I was stated to be an INFP then I was severly mistyped.


lol yeah I'd agree, you definitely don't seem INFP. Is there an INFP with a similar name or avatar to you?


----------



## StinkyBambi

tiger greengrass said:


> lol yeah I'd agree, you definitely don't seem INFP. Is there an INFP with a similar name or avatar to you?


No, when I first typed myself, I did it via a faulty test on the internet. It had me believe I was an INFP. Realising it was completely wrong, I did 10 more tests- all of which stated I was an ESFP.


----------



## Queen Talia

StinkyBambi said:


> No, when I first typed myself, I did it via a faulty test on the internet. It had me believe I was an INFP. Realising it was completely wrong, I did 10 more tests- all of which stated I was an ESFP.


oh well, we've all been mistyped by faulty tests (and sometimes faulty methods used by people on forums such as this). Was the faulty personality test in question the infamous test on 16personalities? I notice that gives most people INxx of some kind.


----------



## StinkyBambi

tiger greengrass said:


> oh well, we've all been mistyped by faulty tests (and sometimes faulty methods used by people on forums such as this). Was the faulty personality test in question the infamous test on 16personalities? I notice that gives most people INxx of some kind.


No it was a less well known one. I have taken the one on 16 personalities- I noticed it does tend to favour the introverts more. 
All the tests seem to favour introversion because introverts are often sympathised with today and self-declare themself as 'the unique species' of personality. The majority of people on the internet/ running the internet are of course introverts so there is always a slight favourism for introversion. 

For example on personality Cafe you see the majority are introverts- and most of the forums are about an ISFP, INTP, ISTP etc's special traits- the extroverts are often stereotypically seen as being incapable of listening or being sensitive to others- the introverts seen as sensitive thoughtful types- therefore we should 'pity them' and be 'extra nice' to the sensitive gentle introverts who really inside are nothing but selfish and thoughtless-and feel superior to everyone around them


----------



## Charus

Not sure who to type, but ESTP for StinkyBambi


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Answer the question I asked you in the thread you posted and I will tell you whether you are accurately typed or not.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

tiger greengrass said:


> xNFP, that comment literally makes zero sense, it's all over the place and incoherent.


Tiger greengrass, you are ExTJ


----------



## WarmMachines

Not sure about INTJ...

(edit: just saw you changed it to unknown)


----------



## Queen Talia

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Answer the question I asked you in the thread you posted and I will tell you whether you are accurately typed or not.


Nah, I've evolved from simple letter dichotomies, thank you. Probably have to go with:
LonelySpaceEmperor - xSTJ
saintsophia - ENFP ("you are ExTJ" is a very Ti PoLR argument imo)
WarmMachines - can't believe you're ISFP.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

tiger greengrass said:


> Nah, I've evolved from simple letter dichotomies, thank you.


Then evolve into the appropriate forums, thank you.


----------



## bucolic

xNTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yes, ENTP is fitting. I can see dominant ne + tertiary fe.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yep, to be honest I have difficulties seeing you as something else than INTP


----------



## Queen Talia

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Then evolve into the appropriate forums, thank you.


I'm in the appropriate forum.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

tiger greengrass said:


> I'm in the appropriate forum.


The MBTI is dichotomies. You don't "do" dichotomies. Do the math. 

Yes, you are not the only perpetrator here, but you are among the few who ignore dichotomies completely.


----------



## Queen Talia

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> The MBTI is dichotomies. You don't "do" dichotomies. Do the math.
> 
> Yes, you are not the only perpetrator here, but you are among the few who ignore dichotomies completely.


"Perpetrator" I haven't committed a fucking crime mate. Yes I do ignore dichotomies, because they're simplistic and overall pure shit.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> The MBTI is dichotomies.





tiger greengrass said:


> Yes I do ignore dichotomies, because they're simplistic and overall pure shit.





LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Do the math.


.


----------



## Queen Talia

just cause you say something doesn't make it true.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

tiger greengrass said:


> just cause you say something doesn't make it true.


Look, MBTI is just a glorified Big 5; that is to say they are quite similar with similar validity. If you want to run around with Socionics and Cognitive Functions feel free to do so, but be aware that these three things are three different things and don't translate as well into each other as the internet leads you to believe. I'm not going to bother to look up a pdf for an MBTI manual to prove my point nor am I going to argue with you about "what is correct", I will let that do for another time.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Ehhh, I don't know. You seem more like a thinker than an Fe dom, I'd say one of the NTs. ^^

Edit: That was for tiger greengrass sorry
@LonelySpaceEmperor Even when talking about MBTI, most people use cognitive functions, because that's the origins of MBTI even though that's not used in it. But an ESFJ with good N might test with MBTI as an ENFJ, but they're still using Ne. So when what you want is to really know yourself, I think using cognitive functions is much more interesting. By the way I think ENTJ for you is correct.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

JokersAtLA said:


> Shut your SFP!
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part of all this is that you think you are original ... No you're not going to do it, because it would make you wrong. The current MBTI validates at least the first two functions (MBTI Online). The master practitioners validate the three functions (Blog). In fact all the empirical data muzzles your NTJ mouth.
> 
> 
> And whoever is going to type me, know that you are an arrogant little shit who looks on the ground when I look at him. NO


"1 post count", joker in the username, lol

Are you just a lurker who got soooo angry at my post he HAD to register an account and put me in my place or is this an alternative account?


----------



## Doccium

Of course I will look on the ground when you look at me. That's where you are from my perspective after all.

Just kidding. Based on this single post I refuse to make a judgement even on vibe.

Edit: Ninja'd
@LonelySpaceEmperor

Don't know you well enough to give any meaningful answer. Just fun guessing based on your username I'd say Te user because of "Emperor".


----------



## Doccium

JokersAtLA said:


> Yes! Search and destroy the shit like you. That's my internet job. I m an Avenger. So respect me.











You in a nutshell right now. Chill out.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

JokersAtLA said:


> Yes! Search and destroy the shit like you. That's my internet job. I m an Avenger. So respect me.


"Are you X or Y"

"YES!"

This was not a yes or no question. Please answer it so I can proceed.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

JokersAtLA said:


> Shut up ISFP!


No. :wink:


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

@JokersAtLA You were clearly angry about something I said but now you're just passing it off as low-effort troll. You're beginning to get boring.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Let's reset this:
@BitterSweet Blonde Accurate @Doccium You give me IxTx vibes, but I guess unknown is accurate


----------



## Rydori

Use your main account retard to troll

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

JokersAtLA said:


> Close your big mouth ENTP. You think you're original? You are the past. Do you realize that? You're a pile of fossilized excrement! I am studying the bones of your specie to understand your disappearance. Look at the reptiles, look at you ... you're a failure ...


I am glad to hear you are trying to broaden your intellectual horizon by studying the extinction of my fossilian brothers and sisters. But I doubt you will find out anything of scientific value if you believe we are exclusively made out of fossilized excrements.

Edit: By the way, your thrown-in insight is still very much appreciated.


----------



## Wisteria

wtf..yes? lets go with yes


----------



## lokasenna

ENTP


----------



## Rydori

JokersAtLA said:


> Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...


Fuck man speak in english not in google translator.


----------



## bremen

Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...


----------



## bucolic

This guy scares me.

INFJ.


----------



## Rydori

Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...


----------



## bucolic

xSTJ.


----------



## bremen

JokersAtLA said:


> Someone plagiarized my post, great!


Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...

Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...

Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...

Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...

Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...

Your think to be a master of something? You are not. You are a conceptual error created to serve the current world order. You exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. You speak backwards, because you're just dyslexic. You are not an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, you are just a green shit that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change you propaganda or you "MBTI" type, it's the same...

edit: JokersAtLA original creator


----------



## Queen Talia

who gives a fuck?

skip me, leaving this forum anyway. bye,


----------



## bucolic

See ya ENFJ.


----------



## Rydori

Youw fink to be a mwastew of something?? chu awe nyot. Chu awe a conceptuaw ewwow cweated to sewve the cuwwent wowwd owdew. Chu exist to faciwitate the intewwaciaw copuwation and onwy dat. Chu speak backwawds, because chu'we just dyswexic. Chu awe nyot an intp, because intps awe human and smawt, chu awe just a gween poop dat zeus inyadvewtentwy fawted. Nyow be weasonyabwe and change chu pwopaganda ow chu "mbti" type, it's the same...


----------



## Rydori

&#55357;&#56393; &#55357;&#56493; to be a master of something? &#55357;&#56393; are &#55357;&#57003;. &#55357;&#56393; are a conceptual ⚠ created to serve the current &#55356;&#57101; order. &#55357;&#56393; exist to facilitate the interracial copulation and only that. &#55357;&#56393; &#55357;&#56492; backwards, because you're just dyslexic. &#55357;&#56393; are &#55357;&#57003; an INTP, because INTPs are human and smart, &#55357;&#56393; are just a green &#55357;&#56489; that Zeus inadvertently farted. Now be reasonable and change &#55357;&#56393; propaganda or &#55357;&#56393; "MBTI" type, it's the same...


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

He's gay that I can tell you.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Love him or hate him, but JokersAtLA is spitting straight facts rn.


----------



## Smolder

Mmm.. don't know about ENTJ for you


----------



## bucolic

I could see ENTP but INTP is possible too.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


> Of course. And your signature is the best OG song ever.


Your type... PIA *smirks*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


> Of course. And your signature is the best OG song ever.


Your type... PIA *smirks*


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Definitely. h:


----------



## Crowbo

I think so.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Definitely.


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Your type... PIA *smirks*


Be nice to me. I've just turned 24.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Sir Buster Nutties, yes


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes, for above



Max said:


> Be nice to me. I've just turned 24.


Awww Maxy....sorry it is belated


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Issa yes


----------



## Put

Yup


----------



## Zye

Seems to be pretty correct


----------



## Reila

Based on first impressions, I want to say no.


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Yes, for above
> 
> 
> 
> Awww Maxy....sorry it is belated


Aw, thanks wee Enigma lass. How are ye?

yeah, ye seem ISFP.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Max said:


> Be nice to me. I've just turned 24.


Sagittarius gang









Accurate


----------



## Joker Plays Poker

One of the reasons why I violate the rules is that of his first topic is unhealthy.

He should require a minimum of three sentences to justify a conter choice. If you don't demand it then you are morally weak and therefore not respectable.

Know it.


----------



## Rydori

Okir

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines

Kibutsuji avatar? Maybe ESTJ/ENTJ. Or ISFP like Michael Jackson...


----------



## Charus

ISTP seems to be more a fit for you personaly, you seem more of a Ti user...


----------



## Doccium

Ti/Ne or Ne/Ti not based on actual facts but what I want to believe like the true lazy person I am
and also because names resembling something regarding science are more common in *NTPs from what I've seen so far


----------



## Max

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Sagittarius gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accurate


YEE BOI!

Ne? Person above me.


----------



## bremen

ENFJ.


----------



## Doccium

Wellsist? Is this a religion? Very obvious ISFJ religious mother.


----------



## Max

You are an Ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne user na na na na la la la la BAM!!!


----------



## Meliodas

You seem to project a sprite-like kind of energy outward, which suggests extroversion and Ne valuing. ENFP perhaps.


----------



## Max

Inside Job said:


> You seem to project a sprite-like kind of energy outward, which suggests extroversion and Ne valuing. ENFP perhaps.


Why Fi? and Ne? Am interested now, unknown.


----------



## Meliodas

Max said:


> Why Fi? and Ne? Am interested now, unknown.


Ne leads have a tendency to come across as scattered and playful; I think this is because seeing such potential in the world around them makes them natural optimists...and ENFPs lacking Ti tend to juxtapose ideas together without explanation, which might seem strange, even incoherent to other types (but it makes sense to them). I do not know you well of course, so my judgement may be somewhat superficial.


----------



## Doccium

Wrong, wrong, ABSOLUTELY WRONG. Your typing is an insult and high inappropriate for this forum. You do not seem to care that there might be children here who see it. Shake my head.


----------



## lokasenna

You don't vibe strongly any particular way to me. I could definitely see delta Fi/Ne for you as a sociotype, but I would hesitate to call you an INFP in MBTI. Core 9 seems likely, as does sp.


----------



## Doccium

Just based on vibe, I would guess your dominant function is introverted. Not much info; however, I could see dom Fi or Ni.


----------



## Reila

You are giving me some Capricorn vibes, if I have to be honest. 



Jokes aside, your avatar still gives me INTP vibes, as does the way you structure your thoughts in your posts. However, you present your ideas in a much "softer" way if compared to most Ti-doms I have seen in the internet, so I am either wrong or you are on your late 20s, or in your 30s, or older, which means your other functions are significantly more developed. Not sure if this makes any sense but it does in my head.


----------



## Doccium

You were born in the year of the rabbit, I see - 

Just kidding. Haven't seen you around much; however, your avatar is something I'd associate with either dom Fi or with an ISFJ, though more likely the first one.
Not in my late 20s or 30s, Gen Z to be much more precise.


----------



## Queen Talia

saintsophia124 said:


> ExTJ is from the ESTJ votes from personality-database by kicking lettuce / Typing Master (Queen tiger).
> 
> I dunno but that many ESTJ votes indicate something lol
> 
> https://www.personality-database.com/search?q=Queen+Tiger
> 
> https://www.personality-database.co...lity-database-community-mbti-personality-type
> 
> I give you the benefit of the doubt maybe you have more intuition than most ESTJs, so ExTJ
> 
> I did archive
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


more Ti PoLR bs


----------



## Max

Inside Job said:


> Ne leads have a tendency to come across as scattered and playful; I think this is because seeing such potential in the world around them makes them natural optimists...and ENFPs lacking Ti tend to juxtapose ideas together without explanation, which might seem strange, even incoherent to other types (but it makes sense to them). I do not know you well of course, so my judgement may be somewhat superficial.


Yeah, but I was also probably drunk (tipsy at least) at the time of writing that resonse last night, so hopefully I'm more coherent now. I feel like I'm not able to keep up the Ne leads, though I might superficially be able to mimic their energy for a short while. I think incoherent ideas are the bane of existence sometimes, other times they can be useful but that's completely situational, imo.

But yeah, I can see where you're coming from.

Yeah, Dino is real Ne.


----------



## Meliodas

Max said:


> Yeah, but I was also probably drunk (tipsy at least) at the time of writing that resonse last night, so hopefully I'm more coherent now. I feel like I'm not able to keep up the Ne leads, though I might superficially be able to mimic their energy for a short while. I think incoherent ideas are the bane of existence sometimes, other times they can be useful but that's completely situational, imo.


Those who have great breath often have little depth and vice versa (ExFP vs IxTJ are the extremes). This is because our brains can only process so much information at a given time, therefore we must develop a mechanism to process information efficiently. A Xe lead is synthetic and typically a generalist. They grab a little bit of everything but tend not to filter or develop the ideas in much depth. A Xi lead tends to be more focused and develop their ideas more, but they also tend to accept fewer of them. Think of a pinball as opposed to a searchlight.



Max said:


> But yeah, I can see where you're coming from.
> 
> Yeah, Dino is real Ne.


I would have to disagree with you here. Her energy levels and tastes are more typical of an introvert, so my guess of her type is INTP. Note that females of this type present as eccentric and geeky, and may take more interest in literature and pop culture, as opposed to detached and analytical theorizing which is more typical of the males.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Such an xNTP


----------



## Doccium

As of now, I cannot possibly think of any convincing argument which would actually convince me otherwise.



Inside Job said:


> I would have to disagree with you here. Her energy levels and tastes are more typical of an introvert, so my guess of her type is INTP. Note that females of this type present as eccentric and geeky, and may take more interest in literature and pop culture, as opposed to detached and analytical theorizing which is more typical of the males.


Thank you very much for your insight. Also, just want to note that due to your avatar as well as your writing style I could not help but read your comment in a thick posh accent.


----------



## Meliodas

Doccium said:


> As of now, I cannot possibly think of any convincing argument which would actually convince me otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your insight. Also, just want to note that due to your avatar as well as your writing style I could not help but read your comment in a thick posh accent.


Haha, it is a pleasure. As you are curious to hear my voice, I'll send a recording reading aloud that post to your channel.


----------



## Meliodas

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Such an xNTP


Nevertheless, I can be very passionate if sufficiently aroused. I am a bit like an old sports car in that I will make you look very refined and elegant, but it takes lead additives, some TLC and engine grease to get me moving. However, once I am mobilized, I go fast and take centre stage at the race. Also like most luxury items, I am quite fragile and high maintenance to keep, so I need a rider who is very devoted, values beauty over reliability and has the means to look after me.


----------



## Rydori

intp? don't know don't care


----------



## Max

Inside Job said:


> Those who have great breath often have little depth and vice versa (ExFP vs IxTJ are the extremes). This is because our brains can only process so much information at a given time, therefore we must develop a mechanism to process information efficiently. A Xe lead is synthetic and typically a generalist. They grab a little bit of everything but tend not to filter or develop the ideas in much depth. A Xi lead tends to be more focused and develop their ideas more, but they also tend to accept fewer of them. Think of a pinball as opposed to a searchlight.
> 
> I would have to disagree with you here. Her energy levels and tastes are more typical of an introvert, so my guess of her type is INTP. Note that females of this type present as eccentric and geeky, and may take more interest in literature and pop culture, as opposed to detached and analytical theorizing which is more typical of the males.


Yeah, I never really thought of it that way, aye. I think that I would rather have a bunch of ideas and flesh them out rather than have ADHD ideas and just have them as ideas.

xSFJ?


----------



## WarmMachines

istp :cooler:


----------



## Rydori

isfp 5w4 seems pretty weird combo, I can accept any INXX being 5w4 or any IXTX type, but ISFX seem out of the reach for 5w4.


----------



## WarmMachines

Rydori said:


> isfp 5w4 seems pretty weird combo, I can accept any INXX being 5w4 or any IXTX type, but ISFX seem out of the reach for 5w4.


Yeah, I am confused between 5w4 and 4w5, but the online quizzes always gave me 5w4.

ESTJ seems fine.


----------



## Doccium

I*FP for sure, so no objections here. Your sentence is freedom.


----------



## NetChemo

I think you're an ENxJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I don't have much data to form an opinion but for now nothing contradicts your type, so yes.


----------



## Max

Seems to be so.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I support anarchy. Except for that one time when everyone betrayed each other.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

The INTP has been spotted. Free and clear.


----------



## WarmMachines

ESFP


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Your post history supports your type.


----------



## Doccium

"Lonely"SpaceEmperor? Everyone knows ENTJs do not have feelings and that only introverts, especially I*FPs and INTPs, can feel loneliness, so nice try!


----------



## Reila

Well, INFJ, perhaps. Since you don't have a type showing in your profile, all I can do is guess.


----------



## Max

Reila said:


> Well, INFJ, perhaps. Since you don't have a type showing in your profile, all I can do is guess.


ISFP?


----------



## Queen Talia

INFP?


----------



## WarmMachines

ENTJ


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Accurate.
@Doccium Can't argue with that :laughing:

edit: doing a meta-review on the analyses of my username I can safely assert that my type is INTP.


----------



## Libra Sun

Judging by your posts (I haven't seen you around the forum, so I had to check your profile), I'd say that you're accurately typed.


----------



## Reila

I'd say INFP, but I haven't seen you around much.


----------



## WarmMachines

ISFP-ish


----------



## Libra Sun

I can see INTP for you


----------



## Doccium

Libra and ISFP? Hah, every educated member of society knows that true Libras are ESFJs! But you can't fool me!


----------



## Libra Sun

Doccium said:


> Libra and ISFP? Hah, every educated member of society knows that true Libras are ESFJs! But you can't fool me!


*insert something witty here* as I lack quick-wit. But I'll say you must be an INTP because INTP = witty.


----------



## Doccium

Libra Sun said:


> *insert something witty here* as I lack quick-wit. But I'll say you must be an INTP because INTP = witty.


Certainty in her decision, which is an obvious sign for Ni, combined with her choice of avatar? INTJ all the way, no doubt given!


----------



## Rydori

Intp

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Messy blonde hair in the signature? If that ain't a stereotypical ESFP shounen protagonist, I don't know what else it might be!


----------



## WarmMachines

infj


----------



## Doccium

"Warm"Machines? *NTP for sure, nothing else could be possible.


----------



## Hexigoon

If I found out you were an ENFP (or INFP if you're more of an introverted dinosaur) I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ/Dominant ni is correct. In the theme song thread, the way you connected to the story and came up with the song was utilizing these functions. From what I've seen of you around the forums, it's seemed like a good fit, and nothing to contradict. And your thoughts and wonderings in the language thread matched up well too.

It's necessary as an elven creature to know in advanced what toys the kids want each year, and to switch it up in ways that never fail. 

To want to connect these to ways to make gifts would be characteristic of elves too, and putting syrup on your spaghetti. Otherwise the world would fall into chaos and they would be traumatized to always get paperclips and rubberbands for Christmas.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Slightly less than a 1 in 16 chance.


----------



## Charus

Correct!


----------



## Max

Singularius said:


> Correct!


Sure, you seem random enough.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Y.E.S. Yes.


----------



## Max

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Y.E.S. Yes.


Yeah. I want coffee at 4am, I don’t wanna sleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Aluminum Frost is back!

IxTP


----------



## Crowbo

Unknown is okay perhaps.

Btw, welcome Bach as well


----------



## Sybow

Yes you are.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

:shocked:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

:shocked::shocked:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> :shocked::shocked:


At this point I really couldn't say what type you are, but probably an extroverted Se user, so either ESTP or ESFP.


----------



## Convex

Good at reading themselves bad at reading other people :laughing:

so yeah accurate


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I think so


----------



## lokasenna

Seems right to me.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No idea


Aluminum Frost said:


> I think so


:hugs: I thought you got lost *smirks*


----------



## Electra

I recond they could also be a feeler :happy:


----------



## Rydori

infp or isfp tbh.


----------



## Electra

ESTJ or ENFP.
:idunno:


----------



## Sybow

infp cat


----------



## Electra

Eye s f p (^^


----------



## Rydori




----------



## Electra

:laughing:


----------



## Libra Sun

Yes, but I can also see INTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmmm sure


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Such a y.e.s.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No idea
> 
> 
> :hugs: I thought you got lost *smirks*


I missed you


----------



## Libra Sun

Yes


----------



## WarmMachines

I sense INFP vibes, but good be ISFP too, as both have same dom functions.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I'd say IxFP.


----------



## Reila

SirCanSir said:


> Cute avatar.


Thank you! It is one of my drawings. 

Skip me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I accept on the basis of ignorance.

I come to think of a scene where Obi-Wan Kenobi meets the leaders of Utapau. After he leaves the leaders ask each other questions.

Leader 1: Is going to bring additional warriors?
Leader 2: He didn't say.

Kind of like when people ask me if I will be paid to do work. They didn't say.


----------



## SirCanSir

This is the way.


----------



## bremen

yes!


----------



## Charus

Not sure, but I guess either xxxP type for sure, most likely ISTP I think, 3w4 as enneagram


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

No reason to doubt your type, seems correct.


----------



## Electra

They might be ISFJ


----------



## Alice Alipheese

Seems Tish to me at times.


----------



## Max

No idea.


----------



## Alice Alipheese

;-;


----------



## Convex

Alice Alipheese said:


> ;-;


what is that


----------



## WarmMachines

Convex said:


> what is that


Crying emoji.

You are accurately typed.


----------



## Alice Alipheese

we'll find out when she types herself


----------



## Max

Alice Alipheese said:


> we'll find out when she types herself


INFP? INxP?


----------



## Sybow

Yes he is.


----------



## jetser

Yep.


----------



## Reila

It sure seems more likely than INTP.


----------



## crystalcrows

Reila said:


> It sure seems more likely than INTP.


Well you havent typed yourself so im gonna guess wildly and say istj


----------



## alex829

yep


----------



## Rydori

who the fuck is this *****? gtfo here ya cuck


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Enoch said:


> INTJ.


Thank you, 2 people so far - the 1 other person who commented the facebook plugin of the humanmetrics intj result page agreed i was intj.

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen Talia

Idk, you seem Ti PoLR.


----------



## Rydori

get this cringe kid out of here too lol


----------



## Queen Talia

Well that was uncalled for.


----------



## WarmMachines

yeah (I guess)


----------



## Charus

You seem to me more of a thinker person, perhaps ISTP or INTP.


----------



## WarmMachines

INTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

No idea


----------



## Queen Talia

Of course boo


----------



## Charus

Yes


----------



## Queen Talia

Hmm, ENFP could be right. Seems more 4w3 though - or at least some sort of reactive type.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I get in an introvert vibe from you in your videos


----------



## Electra

Yep I think so, until proven othervice


----------



## Crowbo

Most likely


----------



## Electra

I think so


----------



## Queen Talia

I don't see why not


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Possibly.


----------



## Charus

Yep


----------



## Queen Talia

INFP


----------



## WarmMachines

A'right.


----------



## Electra

Not sure if INFJ because of enneagram
They radiate a lot of warmth and care and smartness whatever they are...


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Yup, INFP is a great fit.

and return of the classic lil' owl. :3

*Feeds owl mousepie.*


----------



## Queen Talia

Se PoLR works


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Vibe wise kinda, but I donut think so.



Based off the one post above. (″･ิ_･ิ)っ​


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I tend to think that no.


----------



## Queen Talia

Hmm, the above two get a maybe.


----------



## Charus

yes


----------



## Electra

I think so :happy:


----------



## Sybow

Yes you are


----------



## Charus

Get more Intuitive vibes from you, especialy because of the signature. In terms of enneagram, an obvious 9.


----------



## Libra Sun

From the posts I've seen, I'd say ENTP.


----------



## Alice Alipheese

uh... yes! i'll get back to you when you choose a type


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP...? I haven't seen you around. Based on avatar and stuff only.


----------



## lokasenna

Seems so, for MBTI. You don't have a 5 vibe to me though. 4 seems more likely. Sx/sp, maybe.


----------



## Charus

I don't know much about you, but vibes tell me that you are INFJ...


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

From the posts I've read from you, I'd say ISxP. Clear presence of Ni, I think you use the Se-Ni axis but you seem to have an introverted judging function as dominant. However, you insist on not being an Fi-dom (with some misconceptions of what is actually an Fi-dom imo), so I'll say I don't know about that. But by your enneagram tritype I must have thought Fi-dom initially because these types can, for most of them, not be so rare for ISFPs. Though that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Charus

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> From the posts I've read from you, I'd say ISxP. Clear presence of Ni, I think you use the Se-Ni axis but you seem to have an introverted judging function as dominant. However, you insist on not being an Fi-dom (with some misconceptions of what is actually an Fi-dom imo), so I'll say I don't know about that. But by your enneagram tritype I must have thought Fi-dom initially because these types can, for most of them, not be so rare for ISFPs. Though that doesn't prove anything.


Atleast I don't subscribe to the vague descriptions of Fi that PerC members tend to give for some reason.


----------



## Queen Talia

I still think INFP.


----------



## Bohema

judging from your posts - yes


----------



## Charus

Based from our conversations, I think INTJ might be more appropriate...


----------



## Bohema

Singularius said:


> Based from our conversations, I think INTJ might be more appropriate...


funny, I got an inxj from a girl in the 'type a photo' thread

dunno about you, could be an N too


----------



## Queen Talia

No


----------



## WarmMachines

yep


----------



## Charus

Yees


----------



## Rydori

infp


----------



## Alice Alipheese

yes


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Yes


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yep


----------



## Charus

Correct


----------



## Alice Alipheese

I think so.


----------



## Bimbo

You come across as totally intp.


----------



## mrei

yes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP checks out well. Ti seems to makes sense so far based on posts, just the style of the types of responses.

The decision in flipping the picture for the avatar in relation to how it's served or should be served, seems ne/pe in the very least. x3 Going against the norm of how it's usually served, or how pictures are usually shown in a creative sort of way. Bouncing off one idea with another one.


----------



## Sybow

I can only assume that you did enough research to know you're an intp, instead of the earlier infj.


----------



## Alana

You kind of seem N with Ti-Fe


----------



## Lunacik

I'm not interested in trying to read into every little action or word to attribute them to a limited set of categorization options that are actually meant to be broad generalizations with individual exceptions rather than being treated like revolutionary explanations for our every move, but you've been here for a while so I'll just assume you've found your best fit.


----------



## Electra

INTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Fi dom for sure and INFP makes sense


----------



## Alana

yes


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ooo so close.


----------



## Electra

*NO!!
*But they are forgiven since they have only 5 posts as of yet.

:chat02:


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Yes to above.



Ocean Helm said:


> He's the same person who has been banned on like 20 alts and doesn't seem to have learned a thing in 2 years. His original name was G17 or something.


G17's posts didn't make me forget everything that happened in the last 5 seconds instantly after I laid my eyes on it like whatever that was.


----------



## Electra

Possibly :thinking:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Can't believe it's correct.


----------



## New Rules

@Ocean Helm , you know that the real place of your nose will always be in the gutter. You don't even know your gender, you create a topic in "guess my type" 4 years after, and think play smart?

Small shit.


----------



## New Rules

@Bad Bunny

Little arrogant bitch, how you can go from INTJ to ISFJ?

I said you, you will change again and again... Stupid ISFP... And poor design style.


----------



## New Rules

This little admin-mod bitch deleted my messages, thinking it would hurt me enough that I couldn't come back ...

Well now little bitch, you change the rules, I change mine too. No more respect.

You are a my bitch who believes I don't know that my IP is not the same at each post...

In the future, bitch, my IP will be fixed, so there, little bitch, you will should only trust the random denunciation... A good psychosis atmosphere I will nourish long enough...


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

^ wat u snd lyke rn > (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ ┻━┻


----------



## Charus

I think ESTJ was actualy right, don't think that ESTP's really do put songs in their signature (I apologize if It's not the case).



Ocean Helm said:


> He's the same person who has been banned on like 20 alts and doesn't seem to have learned a thing in 2 years. His original name was G17 or something.


It's just when I hear the generic "Oh people who are confused about their type are INFP because of multiple Ne" phrase, I just assume it is a troll, perhaps either delusional or have no idea how cognitive functions work, but thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Wisteria

Ocean Helm said:


> He's the same person who has been banned on like 20 alts and doesn't seem to have learned a thing in 2 years. His original name was G17 or something.


G.13? The panther guy?


----------



## Ocean Helm

Charus said:


> I think ESTJ was actualy right, don't think that ESTP's really do put songs in their signature (I apologize if It's not the case).


huh


Bad Bunny said:


> G.13? The panther guy?


Yeah him.


----------



## ScotlandPakistanforever

Ocean Helm said:


> huh
> 
> Yeah him.



I see... The transexual Sherlock holmes and the ISFP autist girl are accustomed to being insulted in their daily life. Good slaves.

He could take it as a compliment, that little shit...


----------



## Charus

ScotlandPakistanforever said:


> I see... The transexuel and the ISFP autist girl are accustomed to being insulted in their daily life. Good slaves.


Lol, who is the 'Transexuel Sherlock holmes' you are refering to? :laughing:


----------



## ScotlandPakistanforever

@Ocean Helm, chameleon is your nickname, yes you think you are a wife one day, a men another... In fact you are just a shit with the need to be insult...


----------



## ScotlandPakistanforever

Charus said:


> Lol, who is the 'Transexuel Sherlock holmes' you are refering to? :laughing:


Sherlock is a INTP detective, stupid FP you are...


----------



## Charus

ScotlandPakistanforever said:


> Sherlock is a INTP detective, stupid FP you are...


Yep, as predicted - delusional.


----------



## ScotlandPakistanforever

Charus said:


> Yep, as predicted - delusional.


You changed type twice in two days, ISFJ and INTJ... You are IFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noooo


----------



## Wisteria

baby yoda \o/
also yes



Ocean Helm said:


> huh
> 
> Yeah him.


i dont remember him being like this tf


----------



## itwasmedio69

Maybe? IDK ahaha


----------



## Hekat

looks like lol


----------



## Wisteria

You don't even have a type


----------



## WarmMachines

mayyyyyybe


----------



## bucolic

ISFx yeah


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp Nyan.


----------



## bucolic

Seems to have a bit of a dry vibe. Sure, I could see ISTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

High ne seems right for you seeing you around. And ENTP fits you, with developed tertiary fe. 

Yup accurate.


----------



## bucolic

Definitely uses Ti, so I could see INTP being overall correct.


----------



## Arthrospira

Definitely Ne and Fe user, could also be an ESFJ from what I’ve seen but ENTP with developed Fe also fits.


----------



## bucolic

Arthrospira said:


> Definitely Ne and Fe user, could also be an ESFJ from what I’ve seen but ENTP with developed Fe also fits.


Hmm, what makes you suggest ESFJ vs ENTP? Just having well developed Fe? 

Just curious.


----------



## Arthrospira

bucolic said:


> Hmm, what makes you suggest ESFJ vs ENTP? Just having well developed Fe?
> 
> Just curious.


To be honest I’ve not been in the forums for that long but from what I’ve seen, your Fe seemed more prominent and out there than your Ti to me. But of course it’s an introverted function so that could be the reason. I’m not saying you’re mistyped, just pointing out my observation.


----------



## bucolic

Arthrospira said:


> To be honest I’ve not been in the forums for that long but from what I’ve seen, your Fe seemed more prominent and out there than your Ti to me. But of course it’s an introverted function so that could be the reason. I’m not saying you’re mistyped, just pointing out my observation.


That is interesting, I've always been on the fence with Fe. Sometimes I'll get the sense it's well-developed, other times I'm not sure so or others will point out if it's lacking. Could be situational.

Agreed, don't show Ti much on forums in general. I consider the internet very recreational and often post frivolous things, so fair enough assumption.

As for your type, IxTJ fits, since I don't know you that well to say if you are sensor or intuitive.


----------



## Charus

Havent read much of your posts, but I guess It's correct.


----------



## bucolic

I guess I can agree with unknown. 

INFP as a casual speculation?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think so


----------



## Charus

bucolic said:


> INFP as a casual speculation?


No.


----------



## bucolic

Charus said:


> No.


Based off this response, yes


----------



## Charus

bucolic said:


> Based off this response, yes


And who the hell are you to test my temper?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Guys...Sorry to disturb you but...


----------



## Charus

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Guys...Sorry to disturb you but...


I apologise. Yes, your's correct.


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retired


----------



## Suntide

Yes, I haven't encountered a reason to question it


----------



## Rydori

0kay *****


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The penetrating gud looks r throwing me off. Must be correkt.


----------



## Alana

I think you are an ENFP


----------



## bucolic

I think I remember you from before. Weren't you ISFP before, or on the fence? Either way, I can see INFP being fitting.


----------



## Alana

I have never considered myself being ISFP. 

ISTP for you


----------



## bucolic

Alana said:


> I have never considered myself being ISFP.
> 
> ISTP for you


There was someone on here with your posting style that claimed to be ISFP, sorry for the confusion. Anyway, based off what I've seen from your most recent posts, I'd say INFP definitely works.

ISTP, huh? Never been typed as that before but then anything is possible in the land of mbti


----------



## Sybow

I think you are correctly typed, based on the posts I've seen from you.


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Sybow

Alana said:


> INFJ


Out of curiosity, since you are consistent in your INFJ typing on me.
Why do you think INFJ fits me? What are your reasons for it? Or is it a 'feeling/vibe' you are getting of me?

-skip me-


----------



## Alana

Sybow said:


> Out of curiosity, since you are consistent in your INFJ typing on me.
> Why do you think INFJ fits me? What are your reasons for it? Or is it a 'feeling/vibe' you are getting of me?
> 
> -skip me-


Kind of a vibe. 

You seem to use Fe-Ti rather than FiTe and I think that your Ni is stronger than tertiary. I notice a lot of Ni + FeTi tbh


----------



## Doccium

*NT*, obviously. Analyzes others and provides them with a logically understandable answer, which completely rules out feeler types as we all know.


----------



## Ronney

If it's ENTJ its accurate. No-one else would have teeth like that. 😀


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I think ENTP seems to fit. Could see ESTP too but ENTP having such an avatar seems to perfectly fit, lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I give to you nothing.

Living without knowing is living without a burden.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Wow, thanks.

I give to you the confirmation that you're an INTP. 
'Cause I'm a rebel


----------



## bucolic

Thinking the one user who typed you as NT had a point, or at least for you having a T function. You don't seem to display much feeling in your posts, but then Fi is an introverted function. Anyway, a case can definitely be made for you being a T.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

bucolic said:


> Thinking the one user who typed you as NT had a point, or at least for you having a T function. You don't seem to display much feeling in your posts, but then Fi is an introverted function. Anyway, a case can definitely be made for you being a T.


Are you talking about me ? No one typed me as a NT, or even as a T ._.

SKIP ME


----------

